#ubuntu+1 2007-09-24
<BlankDenim> where can I get , oh nevermind :)
<BlankDenim> no ait yeah
<BlankDenim> where can, nevermind -_-
<osito> how do I re-enable nm applet ?
<minimec> osito: there is a remote mode or so i think in >system >network >wifi
<whta> quick question. is this compiz fusion out-of-the-box with gutsy designed to work properly with ati cards with no extra config?
<osito> minimec, nothing there
<minimec> whta: Depends on your card. the radeons working with the opensource driver should work out of the box.
<whta> minimec: so if i have an x700 pro at the moment, it would work? because currently i have an xgl session set up, and I'd like to know if i'll need to keep it.
<whta> though i'm probably going to buy a new card very soon. nvidia, of course.
<osito> how do I re-enable the roaming mode =(
<minimec> whta: i have no experience with xgl ...
<lymeca> I want a FAST place to download a Gusty alternate install disc
<lymeca> A good mirror better than official
<lymeca> I'm in Massachusetts
<osito> lymeca, why don't you try bittorrenting? it's usually faster in my experience
<rsk> yes if you are on fiber
<rsk> dsl and cable is usually really slow on torrents
<Skwid_> i upgraded to gutsy and i can't find the screen and graphics tool ? what package is it with ?
<rsk> displayconfig-gtk
<Skwid_> thanks rsk :) twice :)
<rathel> lol http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38403/ How do I fix that, or is it a gutsy bug?
<rathel> 
* bur[n] er wishes torrents would be faster, but I guess the comcast blocking of seeding is affecting speed
<minimec> osito: I have the 'roaming option' in the WirelessConnectionSettings of  the NetworkSettings
<Skwid_> rsk: i have it now
<osito> minimec, mine is gone, do you know how to re-enable nm applet?
<minimec> osito: is it installed?
<osito> minimec, it is
<Skwid_> is there a way i can install the packages that dist-upgrade missed ? (such as displayconfig)
<ReL1K> anyone got a t61 intel video card?
<minimec> osito: I can't help you I think?
<DanaG> You can fix the comcast spoofing with some iptables rule.
<DanaG> I don't know what it is, but there was something on Slashdot about it.
<DanaG> Oh, and for fast direct download: go to a college campus and download from some mirror at a place such as mirrors.kernel.org.
<DanaG> Or look up the list of ubuntu mirrors, and try to find one nearby.
<osito> the icon has returned once I aptitude reinstalled it
<osito> hi
<minimec> osito: cool ;)
<osito> seems like I'm back in business
<osito> now if only I could ping when using wifi
<osito> minimec, can you take a look at bug 92088, my second to last post
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92088 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "this does not work with dell 1390" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92088
<osito> anyone knows if there's plan to update the network-manager to .7 version on Gutsy?
<osmosis> serial --unit=1
<osmosis> Im having a problem with the update-grub script. There is no place in my menu.lst file to configure console options on the initrd line.
<osito> is there a way to purge the list of wireless networks already detected and star from scratch?
<Amaranth> osito: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /system/networking/wireless/networks
<RAOF> rathel: What's the bug?  Or rather, what is your card?
<osito> Amaranth, thanks a bunch
<rathel>  RAOF ATI Radeon 9700.
<RAOF> rathel: Right.  What *driver* are you using?
<rathel> RAOF, fglrx? The restricted driver that it get's for ya..
<RAOF> rathel: Ok.  Hm.
<bur[n] er> hey RAOF, what was that freedesktop X thing that should make totem video work with intel drivers and compiz running?  EXA?
<Amaranth> yeah, EXA
<Amaranth> of course EXA makes your desktop in general slower...
<gaminggeek> EXA?
<bur[n] er> i wouldn't care if it was slow as long as videos played
<bur[n] er> vlc kind of works, but not really like my old nvidia card did
* bur[n] er will brb, wish me luck
<osito> how do I safely remove old kernels?
<minimec> osito: synaptic aptitude apt-get
<bur[n] er> aww, no dice.  exa makes my fonts unreadable
<RAOF> "sudo aptitude remove linux-image-<oldversion>"
<osito> minimec, wouldn't it "get" me the kernels ??
<minimec> osito: Well it will show you the installed kernel packages and then you decide what you want to do with these packages.
<osito> minimec, thanks, I'll give it a try
<javabugz> does anyone know if mplayer in gusty uses libdvdread?
<osito> anyone might throw some light on why my laptop registers fine and gets a dhcp ip from my wireless router, but would only ping it's own assigned IP and nothing else?
<javabugz> encryption mismatch?
<minimec> osito: HAve a look at your /etc/resolv.cof. You have no DNS Server I guess.
<minimec> osito: You can't even ping the router?
<javabugz> pinging ip address does not involve the resolver
<osito> I have my ISP DNSs there and no, I cant even ping the router itself
<minimec> osito: what does ifconfig say?
<osito> I'm currently "hard-wired" but when I'm "wireless" it shows the IP assigned by DHCP the broadcast and the mask just fine
<DanaG> hmm, do any of you know how to do stuff with avahi/zeroconf and dnsmasq?
<osito> and I can ping 192.168.1.105 that's the ip assigned to the laptop viia dhcp
<DanaG> I want my dd-wrt router, which runs dnsmasq, to announce the presence of its status page.
<osito> now it shows eth1:avah also on the wireless interface
<minimec> osito: ok. try also iwconfig to see the wifi connection status
<DanaG> It's possible that changing wifi drivers would have changed interface names.
<DanaG> When I was using iwl3945 (which now seems to have disappeared.......), it originally wanted to be wlan0_rename.
<osito> minimec, it shows info, any bit you're interested in particular?
<DanaG> Look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<DanaG> But that's likely not the issue.
<osito> this bit seems odd  Rx invalid crypt:175
<minimec> osito: link quality and noise
<osito> minimec, Link Quality=86/100  Signal level=-48 dBm  Noise level=-69 dBm
<DanaG> aack, l-u-m removes iwl3945.
<DanaG> But waah, I wanted to use it.
<RAOF> DanaG: ??
<minimec> and the Essid is correct and you get an ip...
<osito> I'll do a multiline paste if no one mind for you to see
<osito> minime, yes, the ID is fine and the laptop gets an ip from the router/dhcp
<RAOF> osito: That suggests that youv'e got the wrong WEP/WPA key?
<DanaG> Sorry, I'm just being random.
<DanaG> !find iwl3945.ko
<ubotu> File iwl3945.ko found in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-rt, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-server, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-ume (and 1 others)
<osito> RAOF, why do I get an IP then? I've multiple-checked the key
<minimec> osito: could it be that you have the network card enabled to in the network configuration and your simply doesn't use the wifi. Try to disable eth0 in the network.
<RAOF> DanaG: No, that's fine.  I just confirmed that iwl3945 no longer exists on my system.  Which is OK by me, 'cause it doesn't work properly, but I can see how that'd be irritating.
<RAOF> osito: No idea :)
<minimec> RAOF: He wouldn't get an ip when the wep/wpa are wrong
<osito> minimec, what if I yank my ethernet cable, is that what you need?
<minimec> osito: You have >System>Network. There you can configure enable/disable your network devices.
<Xero> !find compiz-core.h
<Xero> I really need that file.
<ubotu> Package/file compiz-core.h does not exist in gutsy
<osito> minimec, can you please put a game plan on the bug already reported? then the community could benefit/help as well
<osito> there are at least 3 fellow ubunteros suffering what I am
<minimec> osito: I did not report a bug for some time now. What do you mean?
<osito> minimec, can you take a look at bug 92088
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92088 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "this does not work with dell 1390" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92088
<osito> this is the bug I'm dealing with
<DanaG> I like using iwl3945 just to be daring, mostly.
<minimec> I mean I am running a HP nc8000. My contribution to a 'Dell' bug would be rather small...
<dmakalsky> Hi, can someone please walk me through on how to get AWN going?
<osito> minimec, but you've got the right questions IMHO
<osito> and if recorded there would be a better trail of what's been already tried and such
<minimec> osito: I'll have a look.
<osito> minimec, thanks a bunch
<sam1337> Anybody here have an installed version of x-plane?
<Laibsch> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Laibsch> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<minimec> osito: So you installed the restricted dirver?
<FatDave> hey guys.  anyone around that can help me with weird nvidia restricted module problems?  I'm running a fresh gutsy install
<osito> minimec, yes, but I believe there's another bugger around there
<osito> the restricter driver shows "Not in use" even if I have the iwconfig showing my interface
<minimec> osito: Well you might have to wait a moment and try to help them. Unfortunally I cannot help you.
<osito> minimec, do you mean report it as a bug also?
<minimec> osito: add a comment to the existing bug.
<osmosis> any xen testers here ?
<nomasteryoda> i installed i the other day.... but its totally new to me..
<nomasteryoda> not any time to actually see how it works
<nomasteryoda> yet
<nomasteryoda> installed on a core duo dell
<nomasteryoda> with 2gb ram
<Laibsch> I have installed mozilla-acroread from medibuntu.  acroread runs fine and nppdf.so is active according to about:plugins
<Laibsch> But pdf files are opened in a separate window when I want them to open inside the browser window.
<Laibsch> This used to work. How do I get the functionality back?
<FatDave> has anyone else been reporting problems with the restricted nvidia drivers for gutsy?
<minimec> FatDave: Yes. The xserver was not loading correctly
<FatDave> what were the symptoms?
<osito> minimec, thanks on listening I'll reboot and update the bugger accordingly
<FatDave> they would reboot and get the "failsafe graphics" screen?
<osito> I've seen exactly that FatDave
<osito> and I'm now stuck at 800*600
<FatDave> ya.  thats what i'm trying to figure out.  don't suppose anyone has had any success ?
<minimec> FatDave: he had a black screen with the mouse pinter in it, while starting the gdm session
<osito> I had that happen to me on a inspiron 8200 (geforce go 440) this afternoon
<osito> FatDave, certainly not me =(
<FatDave> this is a GeForce4 MX onboard card i believe
<osito> myne is also a geforce4 go 440
<FatDave> i did something that actually worked once.  I was able to run nvidia-settings and it detected my card and everything.  but then I rebooted and everything went to hell again
<osito> FatDave please subscribe alex_mayorga to the bug if you file it
<FatDave> and I haven't been able to reproduce the success since
<osito> it's the so called "bullet proof X" to blame IMHO
<osito> I can confirm the breakage in any case
<FatDave> hm
<FatDave> so i guess i'm just stuck like this for a while then huh?
<RAOF> It works for me, but I'm using nvidia-glx-new.
<FatDave> i also have tried the -new with no success.  I don't think my card is supported under -new either
<osito> FatDave, have you found it reported already? I tried to search but was unlucky
<FatDave> i don't think so.  but i've only browsed the forums quick
<FatDave> i didn't look to any specific gutsy stuff
<RAOF> FatDave: Oooh.  If you've installed nvidia-glx-new at some point, you *may* have to remove the /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_instaled file
<FatDave> yeah.  i've scrubbed my machine since then
<FatDave> so now i'm only running nvidia-glx
<RAOF> FatDave: And what's the actual error?
<FatDave> could someone remind me what the trick is again to get totem to play dvds?
<FatDave> the error is that when I tell nvidia-xconfig to write out a new xorg.conf, and then reboot, it boots me to the "failsafe graphics" window
<FatDave> and then I have to end up choosing the nv driver i think
<RAOF> FatDave: So, when that happens, there should be a /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old or somesuch lying around.  Could you pastebin that?
<FatDave> and I don't think nvidia-settings works with the nv driver
<FatDave> let me see if I have that log
<RAOF> Indeed it doesn't.
<FatDave> is there a way to tell what driver i'm using right at the moment?
<RAOF> grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.$DISPLAY.log
<AmyRose> FatDave: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<FatDave> RAOF, I see this error in my Xorg.0.log.old:
<FatDave> Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compativle NVIDIA X Driver not found)
<FatDave> *Compatible
<AmyRose> FatDave: Don't look at the .old one
<FatDave> but the current one is for the x session i'm currently running.  not the one that didn't work
<AmyRose> Oh
<RAOF> AmyRose: UUoC :P
<RAOF> FatDave: Can you pastebin the whole log, please?
<FatDave> yeah.  i'm just looking over it to make sure its the right log.
<AmyRose> RAOF: ?
<RAOF> AmyRose: Unnecessary Use of Cat :)
<FatDave> see here is what makes me skeptical that this isn't the right log:
<FatDave> Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so
<AmyRose> RAOF: But I like cats =P
<RAOF> AmyRose: So don't use them up uncecessarily :)
<FatDave> shouldn't that have a reference to nvidia instead of nv RAOF ?
<AmyRose> RAOF: How about dog /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver ?
<AmyRose> :P
<RAOF> FatDave: Yes.
<FatDave> hm....i'll reboot and when i get that failsafe graphics screen i'll just go to another shell and log in so that I can see what the most current log says
<RAOF> FatDave: You may be interested in pastebinit, too
<FatDave> oh.  whats that?
<RAOF> !info pastebinit
<ubotu> pastebinit: command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<FatDave> nice
<FatDave> i'll looks it up
<FatDave> *look
<FatDave> ok.  what plugin do i need to play DVD's?  Or do I have to browse the forums :P
<AmyRose> FatDave: libdvdcss from Medibuntu
<FatDave> oh ya.  thats is.  thanks!
<tate> Hello, I'm trying to figure out how to play a DVD in Gutsy Gibbon?
<tate> I have VLC, I have tried OGLe
<tate> I need a library I don't have
<FatDave> add the medibuntu repos, then install libdvdcss
<FatDave> and make sure you sub the right name.  aka. gutsy instead of feisty in the repo name
<buttercups> or, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<tate> I tried that last one, now every media player I try freezes
<tate> I have people coming over to watch a DVD on my media center and I hate to have to tell them it just doesn't work
<tate> the most basic freakin' thing!
<FatDave> well, installing libdvdcss2 after adding the repo as instructed on the medibuntu page seemed to work for me
<FatDave> i think i had to reboot or something first though....
<FatDave> tate: you using totem?
<FatDave> if you are, also do "sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1 libxine1-ffmpeg"
<FatDave> after I did that.  then it worked
<FatDave> RAOF: you still here?
<RAOF> Yup
<FatDave> you going to be here for a while?
<RAOF> FatDave: You have a logfile for me?
<RAOF> On and off, yes.
<FatDave> my wife wants to watch a movie....which hogs the myth box
<FatDave> so I can't produce a log just yet
<secleinteer> hi, i installed gutsy in vmware, and tried to upgrade the packages, but when i get to some lib 'pam' install, it says i have to reboot
<secleinteer> when i try to reboot, it freezes on 'running local boot scripts'
<secleinteer> when i manually reboot, and run the upgrade again, it tries to install lib 'pam' again and i get the same problem
<secleinteer> any ideas on fixing this?
<DanaG> Odd: now the brightness-on-idle thing does NOT show a GUI.
<DanaG> BUt it still changes brightness... and blinks twice while doing it.
<secleinteer> it's specifically called 'libpam0g', btw
<secleinteer> hmmm, i did some stuff and now dpkg just returned some error and then skipped that package
<Random832> will /usr/X11R6 be gone? you know, now that we're on R7 [and other dists are just putting it all in /usr] 
<Random832> i.e. in the next v ersion of ubuntu
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555964&page=4
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> Poll about the new subpixel rendering.
<secleinteer> looks like the problem was auto-reported or w/e
<RAOF> DanaG: That poll doesn't have the correct answer, which is "No hinting"
<DanaG> s/the correct/my chosen/ (where 'my' is you.)
<RAOF> Well, yes.
<rockets> Hey so I just installed Gutsy
<rockets> and apt-get is broken
<rockets> When I try to do a sudo apt-get update I get:
<rockets> E: Unable to write mmap - msync (2 No such file or directory)
<rockets> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<rsk> yea that's broken alright
<rockets> rsk: Yes I know its broken, any idea how to deal with it?
<rockets> I haven't made *any* changes, this is today's daily release.
<rsk> daili build?
<rsk> or tribe
<kevinO> is gutsy going to be released with a newer version of gnome?
<RAOF> Not than the one that's currently in there (barring bugfix releases, possibly).  We've *got* the latest Gnome version!
<kevinO> oh, i thought i read somewhere that they are released simutaneously
<RAOF> No.  We *do* take some time to test that they actually work! :)
<kevinO> is it a different version from fiesty fawn?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> 2.20 rather than 2.18.
<RAOF> And Hardy will have 2.22 :)
<corevette> kevin0: you might be thinking of the new KDE
<kevinO> ok
<kevinO> thanks guys
<kevinO> doe shardy come out 6 months after gutsy?
<kevinO> or is there not a set time for the releases?
<pppoe_dude> any ideas why the panels have big thick borders?
<RAOF> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<kevinO> thankd RAOF
<Kr0ntab> I tried todays daily iso, and the progress is fantastic.  Very nice features.  I love that the Ubuntu team listens to the community.  What a great job.
<snadge> spewing that my 8600gt doesnt just work out of the box.. now i have to use windows at work because dont have time to stuff around with it ;)
<RAOF> snadge: It should work, at least after installing nvidia-glx-new
<snadge> RAOF: tried that.. went into restricted drivers manager, it said i didnt need a restricted driver.. had a quick hunt around, the nvidia binary howto in the ubuntuguide says have to install drivers manually from website for 8600gt
<RAOF> They lie.
<snadge> oh woops im in ubuntu+1 .. im talking about feisty ;)
<RAOF> Also, ubuntuguide sucks.
<RAOF> snadge: Ah, in which case they're *right*
<snadge> this is a work pc.. and i had feisty on cd, so i decided to try and use that
<IntuitiveNipple> wow, hottest I've seen these cores... 76C !
<snadge> i got the nvidia binary drivers on there, then i was having screen resolution / refresh issues.. at which point my boss told me off for wasting too much time
<snadge> and to just use windows
<snadge> i take it gutsy has working 8600 drivers then? :)
<snadge> without screen resolution/refresh problems? :P
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Although "refresh problems" may refer to the intended behaviour of the nvidia drivers with twinview.
<snadge> oh never mind about that.. i just have a 22" lcd screen and an 8600.. nice and simple ;)
<RAOF> Then the refresh rate should be irrelevant, and hopefully it will just work.
<bur[n] e1> snadge: you could download a tribe5 cd
<bur[n] e1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<snadge> RAOF: it wasnt detecting the resolutions
<bur[n] e1> snadge: the money he saves in software cost is worth the extra ten minutes of setup.
* bur[n] e1 sees his sexism in action assuming boss == he... sorry ladies
<Vuen> quick question, since the itunesdb hash function was cracked on the new ipods, is there any chance of new ipod support being rushed into gutsy before release?
<Ryo> Okay, I've heard about a new thing called "Bulletproof X" that's supposed to be in gutsy, but it seems not to exist.  Is this just not implemented yhet?
<Vuen> !bulletproofx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulletproofx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wladston> I was later here asking for help on an issue. Checked that it was reported to be working on gusty, so I'd like to  try t upgrade to get my system working again.  I have a server without a video card, so I can't use update-manager. Can anyone tell me how to update to gusty via command-line ?
<Ryo> wlad-  type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vuen> Ryo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BulletProofX
<Ryo> wlad- then change all your repositories from their original distro to gutsy
<RAOF> wladston: You may be interested in "do-release-upgrade"
<wladston> RAOF: yeah!
<wladston> but looks like I'll need to pass some sort of flag
<RAOF> --devel-release, probably :)
<wladston> "No manual entry for do-release-upgrade"
<Ryo> Yuen-  I checked that out, but I couldn't find whether or not it was implemented yet.  If it is, it's not very good, because I've never had it boot into failsafe mode.
<wladston> RAOF: just tried, didn't work :(
<Vuen> Ryo: ah. i read on slashdot that it has been implemented
<RAOF> wladston: Eh.  Um...
<wladston> "current dist not found in meta-release file"
<Vuen> Ryo: and the blueprint is gone from launchpad, which might possibly mean it's done
<Ryo> wladston-  You might have to do it manually /w apt.
<wladston> "No new release found"
<wladston> allright
<wladston> chaning my sources.list
<RAOF> Wait...
<Vuen> heh
* wladston waits
<Vuen> use at own risk! #sudo sed -i s/feisty/gutsy/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vuen> the quick and dirty way, and almost guaranteed to break
<Ryo> vuen- well it's not in the packages list.  so I'll just assume it's not quite done.
<wladston> :)
<Ryo> wladston-  I did it that way, It worked fine for me.  And I'm not broken ^.^
<gregcha117> ive got gutsy running right now, and i have compiz-fusion installed but i cant seem to start the settings manager
<Ryo> gregcha117-  What settings manager was installed by default?
<RAOF> wladston: You probably want to check out http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5 - the "Upgrading from Fiesty" bit.  Don't worry that it uses "update-manager", do-release-upgrade is in the same package.
<Vuen> wladston: yeah, i also just changed my sources.list and did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gregcha117> ccsm is what was installed and everytime i try to run it i get an error and it doesnt start
<Vuen> should work.
* RAOF luncheons.
<Vuen> but not for beginners, because you might get stuck at command-line if anything goes wrong
<Ryo> I use GLdesktop.
<Ryo> It's a little tiny GUI based thing for it.
<wladston> well, I'm on a "unsupported" architeture ... my server is a powerpc
<Ryo> wladston- then you might have to wait for october to roll along.  sorry.
<Vuen> oh
<wladston> Ryo: oh, for real ?? :(
<Vuen> i'm pretty sure canonical dropped powerpc
<Vuen> you might not get gutsy at all.
<wladston> :( I wished to stay with ubuntu :(
<Vuen> you can. there's no real need to have the latest version, especially since you're on older hardware.
<Ryo> wladston- unfortunately, it's true.  Allthough they might be nice and give PPC support for Hardy in April.
<Vuen> wladston: feisty will be supported for the next 2.5 years on your powerpc. you don't have to give up ubuntu.
<wladston> my hardware isn't "older" ... it's just different ... i bought it 3 months ago
<Vuen> wladston: and after 2.5 years (or any time in between), you can switch to debian.
<wladston> Vuen: the problem is that the mldonkey package has some nasty bugs - the core doesn't start :( and the guys said it was working on gusty
<Ryo> Vuen-  He is right, PPC isn't an outdated architecture, it's just... Mac.
<Vuen> not really. apple moved to intel chipsets. they're on x86 now.
<Vuen> that's mostly why canonical is dropping ppc
<wladston> Ryo: I have a Kurobox. It's like a linux-powered NAS that takes very little power
<wladston> Ryo: I use it as a file server, and also as the server for my experiments, and file sharing
<Ryo> That's true.  But Power PC was originally invented by IBM and Primarily supported by Mac.
<wladston> i was the first one to run Ubuntu on that kind of machine :)
<Vuen> anyway wladston, if it's a server (and you're installing the server edition), it will be supported for the next 2.5 years, so you can stick with feisty. if you *really* want the latest stuff on powerpc, you can always install Debian Etch.
<Ryo> As well as Wii.  Which apparently runs Linux.  w00t!
<Vuen> wii runs linux?
<Ryo> Yuppers.
<Vuen> link
<wladston> well, I just wanted to have mldonkey working again :(
<Vuen> sounds made up. link
<wladston> after I did an apt-get upgrade, it doesn't work anymore :( I can't get music/videos anymore
<Ryo> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20061009-7939.html
<wladston> I don't know what can I do to have it working again ... on the bug that looks like my case, the guy said "it works on gusty" and the bug was marked as fixed
<Vuen> wladston: or you could install Debian Unstable on your server. it's really your only option for bleeding edge on powerpc architecture.
<wladston> yeah - I was on debian before i made the switch to ubuntu
<Vuen> wladston: tried purging it? sudo aptitude purge mldonkey
<Vuen> backup your settings first
<Ryo> No wait, source is bad, but I'm still pretty sure it runs linux,  because its files are in ln linux binary formats when you import them to SD.
<wladston> I tried with apt-get remove --purge
<Vuen> linux binary formats? that doesn't make sense
<leperkhanz> I STILL can't get any 3d in wine.
<leperkhanz> *sigh*
<Vuen> what files are in "linux binary formats"? what is a "linux binary format"?
<Ryo> hold on, let me get a better source for you.
<nomasteryoda> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Vuen> haha
<nomasteryoda> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-emulat.html
<FatDave> RAOF:  still here?
<gregcha117> i cant get ccsm started for compiz-fusion
<Ryo> By Linux binary format I mean its files are .bin formatted, btw.  Which is generally associated with Linux systems.
<wladston> the problem about switching to debian is no nice launchpad like support :(
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, source code has to be compiled into a binary to run on your Linux system... or windows, mac, solaris, etc...
<leperkhanz> gregcha117: You found System: pref: advanced desktop settings?
<Vuen> ...
<leperkhanz> they changed it's name and such.
<Ryo> wladston- yeah, but the Ubuntu forums will still help you with open arms.
<gregcha117> leperkhanz: compiz is running fine but the compiz settings manager wont start so i cant configure it
<leperkhanz> gregcha117: Just wanted to make sure you weren't starting it from the command line, since the name changed.
<Vuen> and i'm back from disconnection. now where were we?
<Ryo> K, after digging, I found a better source for the fact of Wii running Linux  http://games.slashdot.org/games/06/10/08/1754219.shtml
<Ryo> Why I didn't think to check slashdot, I don't know.  Considering if they hear "Linux" anywhere, they jump to report.
<Vuen> i'm pretty sure that's not the case. why aren't nintendo distributing the linux source code?
<Ryo> Vuen,  accordingly, it's a proprietary version of Linux.
<Ryo> So they wouldn't have to.
<Vuen> yes, they would.
<Ryo> Vuen, no, that would be if they were running a GNU version of linux.
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> linux /is/ gpl
<Vuen> ryo: hi. you're completely out to lunch.
<hydrogen> there is no "commercial alternative"
<hydrogen> they could use a unix derivative
<hydrogen> but not linux
<Vuen> they can't even pay the copyright holders for a non-gpl linux license because kernel contributors maintain the copyright over their code
<hydrogen> .bin isn't a binary format
<hydrogen> linux binary format is currently ELF
<Vuen> which means if they want a proprietary version of linux, they have to hunt down every last person who contributed code (including the code contributors who are actually DEAD) and pay them off to give them permission.
<Ryo> I mean the file extension for it...
<hydrogen> it used to be a.out, but thats more of a compatability thing
<hydrogen> there is no extension for most executables
<Vuen> exactly, the file extension is totally irrelevant
<hydrogen> ls /usr/bin
<IntuitiveNipple> Ryo. It was a hoax http://saruwatari-wii.blogspot.com/2006/10/my-name-is-sebastian.html
<Vuen> and this ryo:
<Vuen> http://games.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=199749&cid=16358253
<Vuen> read the comment. it's made up.
<Ryo> I see
<Ryo> Well what does it run, then?
<Vuen> their own OS.
<Ryo> Well whatever.  Wii still rocks.  And that's what counts.
<Vuen> yes, it does.
<Vuen> people have been trying to crack it to install linux on it, but that's going to be pretty much impossible (at least without a soldering iron)
<Ryo> Ha, I love when they actually ask you to do that.  Most people just quit when they hear "Now desolder this chip".
<Vuen> the wii even digitally signs saved games using elliptical curve encryption so that you can't try modifying saved games to inject code through a buffer overrun
<Ryo> There are programs to make miis though.
<Vuen> it's pretty seriously locked down
<Ryo> yeah
<Ryo> But at least that means you won't have to worry about getting a virus for it.
<Vuen> heh
<Ryo> Wii doesn't seem the ideal system to use Linux on though, to be honest.
<Ryo> Xbox was a little more ideal for that.  Save for the fact that it was made by microsoft.
<Ryo> Because Wii lacks one thing that you really need if you want to use a serious Operating system-  A hard drive.
<Vuen> nah
<Vuen> half a gig is plenty for an embedded form of linux
<Vuen> lots of cellphones run linux these days
<Vuen> and they've got web browsers, email, etc.
<Ryo> Yeah, but if you want something more serious, like, for example, a full copy of Ubuntu, you'd need a hard drive.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntu fits in 700MB :)
<IntuitiveNipple> and thats with all the drivers; for a targeted piece of hardware it'd be way way smaller - most of that 700MB is open-office
<Ryo> It is very small, that's true, but unforunately Wii only has a system memory of half a gig.  If you either compressed it a ton or cut out a few programs, you might be able to pull it off.
<shayne> is there any way to make my cd/dvd's mount in a generic directory in /media? i'm sure this used to happen in feisty, but now they auto-mount in a directory named after the cd label - not in /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
<IntuitiveNipple> shayne: Yes, add an entry in /etc/fstab using the volume's UUID, and make sure the directory exists in /media
<Ryo> Shayne-  On mine it shows as a CD automounting by the its proper name, but still has a regular entry in /media.  Do they just not go to /media on yours anymore?
<wladston> WOW -- looks like I'll be using ubuntu for a few more time - after i removed every file that contained mldonkey after purging, and installed, it did work :)
<shayne> IntuitiveNipple, ah, ok - so change the fstab entry from /dev/hda to whatever the UUID is? Ryo - i've still got the cdrom and cdrom0 links in /media, but there's nothing in there when the cd/dvd is mounted - only in the volume label directory
<Ryo> wladston-  w00t ^.^
<shayne> this is what's in fstab for cd/dvd drive: /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<Ryo> wladston-  I almost typed your name as wldonkey from reading that.  I think it's time I go to sleep.
<Ryo> I'm going.  Goodnight everybody.
<IntuitiveNipple> shayne: Yes; I use that method for my USB keys, external drives, etc
<wladston> I just love the way Ubuntu is developed ... :) good night Ryo!
<shayne> IntuitiveNipple, ok, i'll try it out ...
<Vuen> bleh, past midnight, i should sleep
<Vuen> night all
<wladston> RAOF, Vuen, good night!
<IntuitiveNipple> shayne: An example: # SanDisk 2GB USB key 751MB #1 46A0-AEBC
<IntuitiveNipple> UUID=46A0-AEBC /media/key1 vfat rw,user,uid=1000,noauto,exec 0 0
<IntuitiveNipple> # SanDisk 2GB USB key 1.1GB #3 d6f1f983-57cd-46cd-a1a4-e743b2bbfbfc
<IntuitiveNipple> UUID=d6f1f983-57cd-46cd-a1a4-e743b2bbfbfc /media/key3 ext3 user,rw,nosuid,nodev,noauto,exec 0 0
<shayne> hmm ... i don't get anything when i do "blkid /dev/hda" ... maybe hda is no longer my optical drive ... how do i tell which device it is?
<IntuitiveNipple> I use "ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<DanaG> vol_id -u /dev/sdaX
<DanaG> must be as root.
<IntuitiveNipple> I also use those disk/by-uuid/ paths in /etc/crypttab
<shayne> looks like the block device is scd0, not hda ... i think
<shayne> how funny .... dunno why gutsy thought my cdrom was at hda ... just changing the fstab entry to point to /dev/scd0 and not /dev/hda fixed the problem - thanx dudes!
<DanaG> Odd: I can't use snd_pcsp as a pulseaudio sink.
<RAOF> DanaG: I can't imagine why that would be :)
<DanaG> I can aplay to it, though.
<RAOF> Oh, really?  Wow.
<DanaG> I had to manually build it, though.  alsa-hg.
<DanaG> Oh, and I had to remove the l-u-m hda-intel.
<DanaG> Oddly, beep through pcspkr doesn't work.
<DanaG> And why is pcspkr an input device?
<RAOF> You've never used your pcspkr as a mic before? :P
<DanaG> I hope you're joking.
<DanaG> And the type of input I mean, is keyboard/mouse.
<RAOF> Heh.
<keram`> hello
<keram`> my sound isnt working
<keram`> has anyone else had a sound problem with gutsy and a laptop?
<DanaG> !find snd_pcsp.ko
<ubotu> Package/file snd_pcsp.ko does not exist in gutsy
<DanaG> bummer.
<keram`> :/
<keram`> i dont know what the problem is
<keram`> its been like this for a long time
<keram`> before i put ubuntu on it, windows was able to use the sound card
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<DanaG> oops, I got an oops.
<DanaG> Apparently, snd_pcsp doesn't like being unloaded.
<keram`> bur[n] er_, i think i'm using tribe 4
<keram`> bur[n] er_, lenovo x61
<keram`> if i do dist-upgrade will that upgrade me to tribe 5, or the latest gutsy version?
<RAOF> Latest gutsy.
<keram`> ok
<keram`> i will try that then
<RAOF> Because a tribe is just a snapshot of the continually changing archive.
<keram`> this install is maybe a month and a half old
<keram`> i see
<keram`> i will check back in 20 minutes after the upgrade :] 
<keram`> thanks
<RAOF> (A snapshot that's more likely to be installable than a random daily CD, but otherwise just a snapshot)
<kevinO> what packages do i need to open firefox through ssh?
<kevinO> besides firefox
<kevinO> im running gutsy server
<RAOF> Just firefox.
<RAOF> It'll install everything it needs.
<kevinO> but when I do ssh -X name@123.123.123.123 and then type firefox, it says gtk warnign cannot open display
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> echo $DISPLAY outside of ssh?
<kevinO> localhost:10.0
<kevinO> that when im logged into ssh
<kevinO> want me to log out and do that?
<RAOF> yeah, try that.
<kevinO> :0.0
<keram`> ssh -X
<keram`> ssh -X usr@ip
<RAOF> Odd.
<kevinO> yeah thats what im doing
<kevinO> i get a gtk warning cannot open display
<kevinO> well. It is opening firefox now, but its from the same computer, if I type localhost, it displays my website on my workstation, I am trying to ssh into my server
<kevinO> oh well i give up for the night
<kevinO> gotta get some sleep
<kevinO> night yall
<DanaG> Try -X -Y
<DanaG> Hmm, for a 99.89DPI screen, what's better for Gnome, 99 or 100?
<kevinO> tried that DanaG, same thing happens
<kevinO> thanks anyway  :)
<DanaG> Odd, now KDE fonts look better than Gnome fonts, for some reason.
<gaminggeek> Hello
<gaminggeek> is there a way to get ubuntu to generate me a new X.org config
<gaminggeek> I want to set it back to default
<gaminggeek> I tryed moving it to a .old config but its not made me a new one from defaults :(
<RAOF> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg"
<gaminggeek> thankyou!
<RAOF> Drop the -pcritical if you'd like some configuration questions :)
<gaminggeek> How do I know what mouse protocol my mouse uses?
<RAOF> Is it an microsoft explorer mouse?
<RAOF> Yes: Explorer.  No: ps/2
<gaminggeek> its a microsoft laser mouse I just assumes the default
<RAOF> Doesn't hurt :)
<enyc> I have noticei tha
<enyc> I have noticed that xorg likes loading config from cwd/xorg.conf in preference to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<enyc> --can be really confusing ;-)
<NielsE> where is cwd located?
<enyc> current working directory
<enyc> i.e. whatever dir you are at in shell, before you type X etc; -)
<NielsE> odd :-P, could be handy though
<jscinoz> Is there any way for gnome-screensaver to support thinkfinger for fingerprint authentication?
<RAOF> jscinoz: If thinkfinger provides some pam modules, prosumably yes.
<jscinoz> it does
<jscinoz> it uses pam to integrate with GDM login window
<RAOF> And that doesn't make gnome-screensaver Just Work?  Damn.
<wabid> hey is there a way to get compiz working on an ati firegl v5200
<h1st0> !ati | wabid
<ubotu> wabid: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NielsE> what happens when you enable it?
<h1st0> wabid: just use the restricted manager install drivers for your card then enable desktop effects
<wabid> from the terminal
<NielsE> preferences->appearance->enable desktop effects
<wabid> no witelisted driver found
<wabid> cant be enabled from there
<wabid> the driver works fine though
<wabid> i know the restricted driver is working mostly right because the laptop runs at 1920x1200
<wabid> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<wabid> hello
<gaminggeek> hello again
<wabid> hi
<gaminggeek> thank you RAOF
<gaminggeek> that worked
<scizzo-> morning everyone
<wabid> is there a reason compiz wont enable with the ati drivers
<scizzo-> you get any error?
<knix> I'm about to murder trackerd
<databuddy> whats a good 7.1 sound card to get?
<Symian> Hi - ok, so, I risked an upgrade to 7.10 even though I am unfamiliar with Ubuntu's packaging system. (I am coming over from Gentoo). The 7.04 installation had the rt2x00 drivers pre-installed off of the disk, which is great, but after upgrading to 7.10 the package dissapeared and my internet connection is gone.
<Symian> ifconfig reports no wireless device.
<scizzo-> Symian: is the card at all listed=
<scizzo-> Symian: in lspci or something?
<scizzo-> Symian: also check dmesg for errors
<Symian> It's a usb card, but yes, it is.
<Symian> So, my question is just: can I install the rt2x00 package straight from the CD?
<Symian> I'm probably 70% sure that all I need to do is isntall the rt2x00 package
<Symian> but I can't, since I do not have a net conneciton.
<Symian> But logically the package has to be on the CD
<scizzo-> you can always check on the CD
<Symian> That's what I'm trying to do.
<Symian> I want to install the package from the disk, but this is my first, like, four hours in using Ubuntu (which has otherwise been very nice, by the way!)
<Symian> But I'm not sure how to get the package manager to stop trying to use the internet.
<scizzo-> I can give you a quick help
<scizzo-> how the system works
<scizzo-> the manager uses mirrors which can be internet links or even a locla media
<scizzo-> local
<Symian> right
<scizzo-> the mirrors/media is listed in the sources.list file located in /etc/apt/
<scizzo-> this file contains lines like: deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<scizzo-> and so on
<Symian> Right
<Symian> I have two entries
<Symian> the deb cdrom
<Symian> (Feisty Fawn)
<scizzo-> yes
<Symian> and the gutsy main universe restricted and multiverse server
<scizzo-> those indicate to look into the CD for the packages
<Symian> Should I just, like, remove the internet line?
<scizzo-> what you can do is the following: cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<scizzo-> and then remove all the lines except the ones that indicate to look into the CD
<scizzo-> after you have a backup and then only use the CD path
<scizzo-> you then need to "refresh" sort of...with apt-get update
<scizzo-> so you run: sudo apt-get update
<scizzo-> and then it should only look at the CDrom
<scizzo-> then you can use: apt-cache search something
<Symian> it gets an error
<scizzo-> to search in the CD
<Symian> "please use apt-cdrom to make this cd-rom recognized by APT)
<Symian> I'll just do that, then?
<scizzo-> yeah
<scizzo-> there are other ways to go around this but I am not _that_ into the apt system
<Symian> That generated, like, 2000 errors.
<scizzo-> hmmm
<Symian> Hash mismatches
<scizzo-> what kind of error?
<scizzo-> o.O
<Symian> 3 lines each
<wabid> what does this mean "Checking for Xgl: not present. "
<Symian> Bad file descriptor
<scizzo-> wabid: that you are not using xgl
<scizzo-> wabid: or the app you try to start is not finding xgl
<wabid> if i have the ati driver installed am i using xgl
<scizzo-> Symian: hmmm....and the CD is in the tray?
<scizzo-> !xserver-xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xgl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scizzo-> wabid: xgl is another xserver
<Symian> scizzo, yup
<wabid> it says "No whitelisted driver found"
<wabid> i have the ati driver from the restricted repository
<scizzo-> wabid: search for xserver-aiglx
<scizzo-> wabid: search for xserver-aixgl or something like that
<scizzo-> Symian: strange
<scizzo-> Symian: its not really reading the CD?
<wabid> think xserver-xgl will work?
<Symian> scizzo - it is. I can browse the files and everything.
<Symian> scizzo - is there a way to just, you know, transfer the needed files?
<scizzo-> Symian: its the apt-cdrom stuff that gives errors?
<Symian> I could download the files on this computer, and use a usb thumbdrive to move the files over.
<scizzo-> Symian: yeah
<Symian> scizzo-, how would I locate the correct files, and where would I put them?
<scizzo-> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+search?text=rt2
<scizzo-> Symian: launchpad is your ubuntu friend.. :D
<Symian> Yes, I see that! Where can I find the exact file I need?
<scizzo-> Symian: well now...that my friend is a good question
<scizzo-> Symian: I guess that you have to look into the package to know
<scizzo-> Symian: I haven't used those packages so can't tell you much really
<Symian> *laughs* This is frustrating since I know *exactly* how to do this using gentoo's portage system.
<Symian> But I just couldn't stand to keep using gentoo's portage system, since I had do to this stuff all the time.
<Symian> heheh
<scizzo-> Symian: well thing is......no one here have heard what exactly is the error with your card either from dmesg or lspci or even in other logs... :P
<Symian> Mm. Let me give you a quick run-through
<scizzo-> even though I wanted to know that before... ;)
<Symian> my wireless card uses the rt73usb driver
<Symian> this is added in the package rt2x00 package
<Symian> 7.04 had that package
<Symian> and had that driver.
<Symian> When I used update-manager -c -d, the package went away.
<scizzo-> well in the manager it also tells you if anything replaces it
<scizzo-> Symian: you can always run: dpkg -l | grep rt2
<cowbud> Symian: you mean like: rt2x00-source - RT2x00 wireless network drivers source
<cowbud> I seem to have that package
<cowbud> apt-cache search ^rt2
<scizzo-> cowbud: ummm.....that is the source package...
<scizzo-> cowbud: apt-cache show rt2x00-source
<cowbud> yeah install it compile it and there ya go
<Symian> ummm
<Symian> what's happening
<Symian> woh
<Symian> Suddenly rt2x00 is not being found
<Symian> either by CLI or GUI
<Symian> rt2x00-source, or anything
<cowbud> well we can see it so maybe you didn't setup your sources correctly?
<scizzo-> cowbud: well he does not have internet connection...?
<cowbud> scizzo-: and you know this how?
<Symian> Ok, let's assume that's the case - how can I set up my sources correctly?
<scizzo-> cowbud: he told me..
<Symian> cowbud, because I told him.
<cowbud> ah hah
<scizzo-> cowbud: didn't get the morning coffee? :D
<cowbud> and the laptop or whatever you have has no nic ?
<cowbud> scizzo-: huh
<cowbud> without a network connection you aren't going to be able to fix it
<Symian> *facedesk*
<Symian> Ok, so, here's the thing
<Symian> logically, this CD I am holding HAS to have this package.
<cowbud> you can see if you have it in /var/cache/apt/archive
<Symian> I *just* installed 7.04, and before it even touched the internet I already had the rt2x00 package
<Symian> Then the very next thing I did was upgrade to 7.10
<Symian> and poof! The package was gone
<cowbud> Symian: when you upgrade kernels the modules don't come with it
<cowbud> so if you updated to 7.10 and it does things differently like make you install the source then it is quite possible you lost it
<Symian> I understand that, having compiled kernels by hand before. But, how do I now install the modules?
<cowbud> do you still have the kernels from 7.04?
<cowbud> if so boot to that
* Symian reboots.
<Symian> No.
<Symian> Grub shows several entries.
<Symian> All are gutsy.
<Symian> It appears to have clobbered the old kernel
<cowbud> Symian: are you doing what big daddy said or what?
<zetheroo> when will Ubuntu have the new ATI opensource drivers?
<cowbud> Symian: do a ls /var/cache/apt/archive | grep r2
<Symian> cowbud - I'm fairly certain what he says will fail, but as soon as the reboot completes I'll be trying it.
<Symian> k, just a sec.
<minimec> zetheroo: I would wait a moment. It seems that AMD will bring out restricted Drivers wirth aiglx support at the end of october.
<cowbud> Symian: you can also look on the old CD you have to see if it has r2x00* on it
<Symian> cowbud
<zetheroo> minimec: thats a bit late.... OpenSUSE and others are already using the latest drivers
<Symian> I have no /var/cache/apt/archive
<Symian> I have a /var/cache/apt/archives
<Symian> that... has no positive results
<Symian> on a grep rt2
<Symian> Well, it has... 4. All false positives.
<cowbud> so look on the cd you have then
<minimec> zetheroo: Yeah, but the drivers you talk about, don't have aiglx support, only xgl.
<Symian> cowbud, that's what I've been trying to do.
<Symian> And no one seems to know how to do that.
<scizzo-> Symian: maybe copy back the sources.list file that we backedup before?
<Symian> scizzo-, did that already.
<cowbud> uh put the CD into the computer it should have packages on it
<zetheroo> minimec: oh? this I know nothing about.... what better?
<Symian> cowbud, ok, the cd is in the drive. Now what? I've added it as a repository, no luck.
<cowbud> scizzo-: if he has no internet connection what good will that do him?
<minimec> zetheroo: Well ... Ubuntu is designed to use aiglx as default.
<cowbud> Symian: how about going into the mounted directory and using find
<Symian> cowbud, no results
<Symian> I imagine it's archived
<cowbud> and this is a 7.04 image?
<Symian> Yes.
<zetheroo> minimec: so you rekon that sometime in October Ubuntu will have the new OS drivers?..... is there any documentation on this topic?
<cowbud> Symian: did you look in the pool directory?
<Symian> cowbud, two subdirs: main and restricted. Browsing now.
<cowbud> it isn't on the CD
<Symian> pool on what, then?
<cowbud> what?
<minimec> zetheroo: I guess, that there is a chance, that gusty will come with this new version of drivers. If this is not the case, then you will soon see a 'private repo', where you will find dome deb- packages with the new driver.
<Symian> cowbud, we must have fallen out of synch. Let me rephrase my question: "How do I install a package from the 7.04 livecd?"
<cowbud> Symian: Let me phrase a question for you what do you want to install
<Symian> rt2x00-source
<cowbud> Ok
<cowbud> let me repeat what I said before hand
<cowbud> it doesn't exist on the CD
<Symian> cowbud, it logically must
<cowbud> no
<cowbud> it doesn't have to
<Symian> as it was installed when I installed 7.04, before ever connecting to the internet.
<cowbud> logically it can also be a binary that was once distributed with the kernel
<cowbud> which no longer is
<minimec> zetheroo: For doc: Try to look for the net using keywords 'fglrx' in combunation with 'aiglx'
<cowbud> Symian: go to the cmd line and type modprobe -l | grep rt2x
<Symian> cowbud, ahah! Several positives!
<Symian> Shall I modprobe them in?
<cowbud> so it is still distributed with the kernel
* scizzo- wonders if xgl will work for him now with xinerama
<cowbud> which did you use? Do you remember?
<cowbud> what kind of card do you have?
<Symian> yes
<Symian> I know this very well
<Symian> I use... rt2500pci.ko
<cowbud> ok well modprobe it and see if iwconfig returns something
<Symian> rt73usb.ko
<Symian> and both depend on rt2x00lib.jo
<cowbud> modprobe them
<Symian> Can I modprobe one of the end ones and it will chain-load them?
<Symian> Or do I need to modprobe them all?
<cowbud> yes to the former
<zetheroo> minimec: I just want to be able to use compiz-fusion without having to make a seperate seesion for XGL.... thats really old-hat!
<Symian> WOOO!
<Symian> wait
<zetheroo> minimec: and its very problematic as well... and never works well
<Symian> No. No devices added.
<RAOF> zetheroo: "apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<RAOF> zetheroo: It now JustWorks
<cowbud> look at dmesg and see what it says?
<Symian> uhhh... stuff from a long time ago.
<zetheroo> RAOF: why would it work now?
<Symian> soem mod load lines from boot time
<Symian> some*
<minimec> zetheroo: I do understand you. I have that privilege using some old 'radeons'. They work with the opensource driver out of the box.
<RAOF> zetheroo: Because it now gets auto started?
<cowbud> so try modprobing all of the modules and see what happens
<zetheroo> RAOF: what card are you working with?
<Symian> cowbud, nothing. Do I need to do something after modprobing?
<Symian> Oh, wait!
<Symian> dmesg got a new one
<cowbud> ?
<cowbud> and iwconfig
<Symian> "usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2500usb"
<Symian> No.
<Symian> No new interfaces.
<cowbud> does it list an interface at all ?
<Symian> And I don't use rt2500usb. Nominally.
<zetheroo> RAOF: I am working with an ATI Radeon Mobility X1400
<Symian> yes, my eth0 NIC. Which is not being used.
<cowbud> well have you gone through all of the drivers?
<Symian> Yes.
<Symian> :-\
<Symian> Is there some other step, perhaps? After modprobe?
<cowbud> and this is a usb wireless card?
<Symian> Well, see, I have 2 wireless cards, one USB and one PCI. One of them uses rt2500pci.ko
<zetheroo> RAOF: you there?
<RAOF> zetheroo: Yes.
<Symian> the other uses rt73usb.ko
<cowbud> and when you modprobe either of those it doesn't work?
<Symian> Yes.
<RAOF> zetheroo: So, after installing fglrx you should be able to just install xserver-xgl, and everything should just work.
<cowbud> well i'd say submit a bug and hope it gets fixed
<Symian> :-\ Ok, thanks for all the help.
<Symian> How do I downgrade to 7.04?
<Symian> Should I just re-install?
<cowbud> yeah
<Symian> Okey doke. hey, Cowbud, scizzo-
<Symian> Thanks so much.
<Symian> Very helpful.
<cowbud> sorry we couldn't get the card up
<Symian> Where should I submit a report?
<cowbud> Symian: bugs.ubuntu.com
<Symian> *nod* That's fine, it happens. Hell, Ubuntu got me WAY farther than gentoo ever did - it had the rt2x00 package in the first place.
<Symian> Thanks!
<Symian> Will do. Goodnight.
<zetheroo> RAOF: but do I have to create a whole new seesion for XGL? -- what card are you working with?
<RAOF> zetheroo: No, you don't have to create a new session.  It will just work the next time you log in.  I use an nvidia card.
<zetheroo> RAOF: So you have not tested this on an ATI X1*00 card?
<RAOF> zetheroo: No, but many many other people have.
<RAOF> zetheroo: If the fglrx drivers work, so will Xgl.
<IntuitiveNipple> Is anyone using kvm_intel having failures with !mmio_needed recently?
<zetheroo> RAOF: see, unless something very recently changed (as in the last week) it will not work
<RAOF> IntuitiveNipple: Bah!  You couldn't have filed this bug a couple of weeks ago? :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, is it known then? I only encountered it for the 1st time today
<IntuitiveNipple> I assumed it was the kernel updates
<zetheroo> RAOF: I am using the fglrx driver presently
<RAOF> IntuitiveNipple: Then I could have seen if the new upstream version in debian fixes it, and requested a UVFe :)
<RAOF> zetheroo: And you have 3D workning fine?
<RAOF> zetheroo: Because I've fixed that Xgl problem you may have hit.
<zetheroo> RAOF: I cannot use Beryl or compiz-fusion
<RAOF> zetheroo: How did you install fglrx?
<zetheroo> RAOF: I have tried MANY How-To's etc....
<zetheroo> RAOF: I did not install it
<zetheroo> RAOF: it comes with Ubuntu
<zetheroo> RAOF: I enabled the restricted drivers
<RAOF> zetheroo: Right.  What does "glxinfo | grep -i vendor" return?
<zetheroo> zeth@T60-Ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep -i vendor
<zetheroo> server glx vendor string: SGI
<zetheroo> client glx vendor string: ATI
<zetheroo> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<zetheroo> RAOF: do you see it?
<RAOF> zetheroo: Hm.  I think that SGI bit is a problem.
<RAOF> zetheroo: What does running "pgrep Xgl" return?
<zetheroo> nothing
<RAOF> Mm.
<zetheroo> I don't think I have xgl installed
<RAOF> So, what happens when you install Xgl?
<zetheroo> becasue it was not working
<zetheroo> RAOF: you still there?
<RAOF> zetheroo: Yes.
<RAOF> I was wondering what happens when you install xserver-xgl.
<zetheroo> I am really worried to install that again
<zetheroo> last time I did all that stuff.... I had to actually redo my machine...
<zetheroo> it was such a mess
<scizzo-> anyone using dual monitors with xgl and so on here?
<RAOF> zetheroo: You shouldn't have to.  Worst case you'd need to create a file ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<zetheroo> RAOF: hmmm
<minimec> zetheroo: I did some tests on gusty switching from the xorg driver to fgrlx and back again with a radeon mobility 9600. Works quiet good. No configuration needed.
<scizzo-> it seems that after installing xserver-xgl the panels are actually being moved to fit the whole area of both screens is there anyway to actually get to panels to be on the 1 screen?
<zetheroo> minimec: running compiz-fusion?
<scizzo-> that is to use the right of stuff from xorg.conf files....
<minimec> zetheroo: Not on xgl.
<zetheroo> minimec: I am really not getting all this.... sorry... ppl have tried to explain it to me so many times that now I am totally confused.....
<zetheroo> minimec: what is the Rad Mobility 9600?
<zetheroo> compared to my X1400?
<RAOF> zetheroo: You can't use the radeon driver, your card is too new.
<zetheroo> RAOF: I know....
<zetheroo> RAOF: thats why I was wondering if the new ATI OS drivers were available to Ubuntu users?!?
<RAOF> zetheroo: No, and they're not out yet.
<zetheroo> OpenSUSE and other distros are already using them
<minimec> zetheroo: This is a quiet old radeon (RV250). The opensource driver runs quiet good, but you can also use the fgrlx driver.
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> Where can I see translation status of languages in gutsy ?
<zetheroo> minimec: so Gutsy may work for me in this case!?
<zetheroo> but not for certain...?
<minimec> zetheroo: your X1400 probably needs the fgrlx driver for compiz and until the end of october amd will only support compiz with xgl. As RAOF said, the xgl-configuration shouldn't be so hard...
<zetheroo> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Open_Source_Driver_for_ATI_Radeon_R5xx_R6xx
<zetheroo> minimec: the configuration is not hard..... just very unstable and basically rubbish to work with...
<sobersabre> guys. please help me with finding status of translation. where can I see it ?
<RAOF> zetheroo: That open source driver won't be ready for a year or so.
<zetheroo> sobersabre: sorry ... I dunno.... I am not ignoring you...
<zetheroo> RAOF: WHAT?
<zetheroo> RAOF: why not?
<RAOF> zetheroo: Because they've just opened the specs.  People still need to actually write the driver.  This is hard, as fglrx makes plain :)
<minimec> zetheroo: When the new driver is out, I will probably use it because I heard that it has a much better performance...
<zetheroo> RAOF: yeah.... so OPENSUSE and those other guys can do it in like a week ...? and for Ubuntu it will take a YEAR!?!?
<RAOF> zetheroo: OpenSUSE has a skeleton 2d driver.  You can certainly do that in a week.
<zetheroo> minimec: Well for old cards like yours there is no problem.... I have 3 older ATI cards and they all work with the OS drivers available in the past.... beryl and all...
<RAOF> zetheroo: Also, I *think* that skeleton driver is in Gutsy now.  It doesn't do 3d, though.
<minimec> zetheroo: Yeah, that is true, but the new fgrlx driver will work with my Radeon 9600 Mobility with new 3D performance... ;)
<zetheroo> RAOF   minimec  :  its a sad day for me and my kind.....
<nanonyme> zetheroo, don't worry, it probably takes a few years for debian
<zetheroo> nanonyme: thats not even slightly encouraging...
<zetheroo>  :'(
<nanonyme> heh, maybe ubuntu+2 will get it
<minimec> zetheroo: Just another month to wait. You will handle that, I guess. We ATI users were waiting for years, so one month woun't kill me...;)
<RAOF> It'll be better in Hardy, and may even be the standard driver in Hardy+1.
<nanonyme> wasn't the AMD announcement just for old cards, mostly? that is, specs opened for ancient already reverse-engineered cards and then a 2d framework driver? :P
<zetheroo> minimec: I am so disapointed becasue I bought this new laptop with great specs and a great graphic card... and I can't even run beryl and its relations....
<zetheroo> nanonyme: just the opposite! It was for the new cards!
<sobersabre> zetheroo: thanks. I've found it.
<RAOF> nanonyme: No, the other way around.  It's actually only for really new cards.
<RAOF> zetheroo: I'm not sure if your card is new enough, anyway :)
<nanonyme> RAOF, got a link to the original announcement?
<minimec> zetheroo: As I said. 1 month will not kill you. And then you will have the driver you want.
<RAOF> Nah, actually.
<nanonyme> a friend read it and made the conclusion i just said
<nanonyme> marketing trick
<zetheroo> minimec: well if that true ... then I can wait
<nanonyme> i don't know ati models well enough to say anything about it
<Eq|work> nanonyme : except that if it /was/ for old cards, it would backfire on them
<zetheroo> nanonyme: wrong conclusion -- your friend need to do his research.... tee hee
<minimec> zetheroo: That's what I have heard...
<Eq|work> they're trying to attract customers, not drive them away
<zetheroo> nanonyme: http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/12/1747202&from=rss
<zetheroo> nanonyme: the R500/R600 are the X1*00 cards
<scizzo-> zetheroo: I have a geforce 8800GTS that is not working correctly in ubuntu really...so you are not alone with having to wait a bit for good drivers to the cards...
<nanonyme> ah
<zetheroo> scizzo-: but thats a NVIDIA card... right?
<zetheroo> scizzo-: I thought they were sorted out?!?
<nanonyme> heh, might be intel vs. amd on GPU market eventually unless nvidia releases specs too...
<scizzo-> zetheroo: nothing will be 100%
<zetheroo> scizzo-: I suppose
<scizzo-> zetheroo: I have performance issues but I am not complaining...the map for when gutsy and the packages are being freezed is nothing that anyone really can control....
<scizzo-> zetheroo: I am guessing that in about 2-3 months with this machine and updates from nvidia then yeah it will be working nicely...
<zetheroo> scizzo-: being freezed? please explain...
<scizzo-> zetheroo: however the development of linux drivers are different
<scizzo-> zetheroo: freezing means that they wont take on new version of the packages.....instead aims to get it to work stable and being able to make a release on what they have
<zetheroo> I see
<scizzo-> but most of the time people have a external source to get the driver for the card anyway
<nanonyme> heh
<zetheroo> scizzo-: is that so?
<scizzo-> zetheroo: yep
<minimec> zetheroo: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=833&num=1
<zetheroo> yeah... read that one
<nanonyme> btw, is ubuntu+2 the so-called hardy?
<minimec> zetheroo: <ctrl>f This driver does
<zetheroo> does what?
<minimec> zetheroo: Does confirm you, that the new driver will come next month ;)
<zetheroo> gulp... maybe I should read it again... heh
<scizzo-> "This driver does not support AIGLX for Beryl or Compiz, but that support will finally arrive next month with fglrx 8.42. Linux 2.6.23 kernel support for the fglrx driver will hopefully arrive next month as well."
<zetheroo> I just wonder if Ubuntu Gutsy will include all this newness!?
<nanonyme> heh, too bad xorg-7.3 is not guaranteed to work with fglrx ^^
<scizzo-> zetheroo: I don't belive that the 2.6.23 kernel will be in gutsy at the moment
<nanonyme> that is, it's not supported
<scizzo-> zetheroo: mostly for the fact of it being a development kernel
<zetheroo> scizzo-: i see..... well could one manually update his kernel?
<scizzo-> zetheroo: yes
<scizzo-> zetheroo: ubuntu is not stoping you from anything
<scizzo-> zetheroo: they make the standard release and then its up to you if you want to change anything
<zetheroo> scizzo-: right!.... but I suppose it would really be at ones own risk ...
<nanonyme> scizzo-, then again, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=821&num=2 claims that the new fglrx doesn't work with 2.6.23
<scizzo-> zetheroo: yes
<scizzo-> nanonyme: loads of patching and so on until it finally works then... :P
<nanonyme> that is, the driver should work fine with gutsy...
<nanonyme> considering it only works with the kernel we have ;P
<scizzo-> nanonyme: true
<scizzo-> IMO its hard to see how far they get with 2.6.23 and so on before the final gutsy release though
<scizzo-> but I think that the 2.6.23 also has the...ummm....CFS schedular thingy?
<nanonyme> yeah, we'll see
* scizzo- needs to figure out how to fix this problem with gnome-panel, xinerama and xgl
<nanonyme> 7t
<nanonyme> oops
<zetheroo> how can I know if XGL is running?
<zetheroo> is there a command for the terminal?
<zetheroo> hello?
<minimec> zetheroo: glxinfo glxgears
<nanonyme> glxgears isn't very reliable though considering it can - as far as i've heard - also run on software rendering... you usually want hardware :)
<void^> just check if it's running.. ps aux | grep -i xgl
<nanonyme> nice
<zetheroo> zeth@T60-Ubuntu:~$ aux | grep -i xgl
<zetheroo> bash: aux: command not found
<zetheroo> zeth@T60-Ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep -i xgl
<zetheroo> zeth     17650  0.0  0.0   2896   832 pts/0    S+   20:35   0:00 grep -i xgl
<zetheroo> whats all that mean?
<void^> no xgl running
<zetheroo> great...
<Xero> void^, it's Xgl, not xgl. Case sensitivity sucks.
<zetheroo> so.... does that mean I should do something else?
<crdlb> Xero, -i :)
<void^> grep -i neatly takes care of that
<zetheroo> takes care of what?-- the capitalization?
<_Thelonius_> hey! Does anyone have experience with beryl on gutsy?
<_Thelonius_> i cannot run compiz sinnce i have a blacklisted graphics card (intel gm965)
<zetheroo> _Thelonius_  : what makes you think you can run beryl then?
<_Thelonius_> i did run it on debian before
<_Thelonius_> worked fine
<zetheroo> cool
<_Thelonius_> in fact i am on debian right now and beryl runs smoothly
<crdlb> the i965 is just blacklisted because Xv video doesn't work
<_Thelonius_> well, how do i use it then?
<_Thelonius_> i already tried to turn of video in compiz and switched of the check on compiz
<_Thelonius_> but still whole bunch of plugins run weirdly
<_Thelonius_> and will the video be fixed any time soon?
<_Thelonius_> cause i would really like to be able to watch videos without always turning compiz on and off
<_Thelonius_> therefor i looked into beryl
<zetheroo> how can I tell in the terminal what driver my graphic card is using?
<zetheroo> how can I tell in the terminal what driver my graphic card is using?
<zetheroo> hello?
<albert23> zetheroo: try grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zetheroo> well it says that its using the fglrx driver.... but I had this before  and it was actually using the VESA driver
<zetheroo> there is another command that tells you about the OpenGL and all
<zetheroo> but I forget it ..
<void^> to be safe, read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<IntuitiveNipple> glxinfo (fglxinfo) ?
<zetheroo> why do I get this:
<zetheroo> server glx vendor string: SGI
<zetheroo> shouldn't it be XGL or something?
<IntuitiveNipple> search further down, for OpenGL
<zetheroo> I made a new seesion for XGL to run on .... and it seems to be working ... all the desktop effects etc..... but the performance of anything (like glxgears) fullscreen is deplorable
<IntuitiveNipple> I find you need a combination of the two to work out which drivers should/are being used
<IntuitiveNipple> that SGI is mesa, I seem to recall
<zetheroo> NOOOOOOO
<zetheroo> not MESA!!!
<zetheroo> why.. oh why
<zetheroo> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<zetheroo> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
<zetheroo> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.6334 (8.34.8))
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, so you need to enable glx :)
<zetheroo> how....? and why is it not on the Ubuntu How-To?
<void^> eh.. if you beryl/compiz wobblystuff works fine then it's working as expected
<void^> *your
<zetheroo> but my screensavers run horribly
<zetheroo> and I am not using any hectic ones
<zetheroo> just the default ones that come with Ubuntu
<void^> xgl has a tendency to mess up opengl
<zetheroo> ok...
<zetheroo> well I am going to test out Compiz-fuzion now
<zetheroo> gulp
<zetheroo> I installed compiz-fusion ... but now I got no window borders
<SoulChild> HI all ,... What is the default resouloution for fonts, can someone check please in "System"->"Settings"->"Apperance"->"Fonts"->"Details" ?
<IntuitiveNipple> zetheroo: Enable "window decorations"
<IntuitiveNipple> SoulChild: dpi = 96
<SoulChild> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<void^> dpi depends on your monitor's size and resolution
<zetheroo> IntuitiveNipple: where ? How?..... I am looking at the Compiz manager.... under Window Managment
<IntuitiveNipple> zetheroo: Effects
<nimra987> hey, i can't seem to find the answer to this anywhere... but on the ubuntu Launchpad there was a milestone for Ubuntu 6.06.2 due on 2007-09-21, which is overdue as a downloadable release... isn't it?
<nimra987> can i download Ubuntu 6.06.2 as an iso image?
<gnomefreak> nimra987: not yet
<nimra987> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> nimra987: if i had to gues the soonest would be friday but since everyone is rushing around to get gutsy beta out by friday its anyones guess on the dapper point release
<m1r> hi all
<m1r> on alternate cd install i got  option to install grub2 , but it wouldnt install. then i went back for grub , which also failed , and at the end i was left with option only to install lilo. also none of the grub detected "tiny XP" install which now i dont get an option to boot to. should i try reinstall grub over lilo to fix this ?
<unggnu> hi
<unggnu> anybody have problems with Gutsy and clicking noises?
<unggnu> especially if there are basses?
<unggnu> oh, it seems that rhythmbox is the bad one
<contrast83> unggnu: i haven't used rhythmbox, but you might try checking to see if it can use a different output engine
<Amaranth> unggnu: oh oh
<unggnu> contrast83, Thanks, the bug is already known https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/116990
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116990 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox sound problems (clicking/snapping/crackling) when not using crossfading backend" [High,Triaged] 
<Amaranth> unggnu: turn on crossfading
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> just set the crossfade to 0 so it doesn't actually do anything
<Amaranth> it just needs to be in the pipeline
<unggnu> works :)
<unggnu> fascinating
<unggnu> Only the intel graphic driver crash bugs have to been fixed than Gutsy is so great :)
<Amaranth> intel graphics driver crash bugs?
<Amaranth> bug #?
<unggnu> one second
<unggnu> Amaranth, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/127101
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127101 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "laptop hangs when switching video mode" [Unknown,In progress] 
<unggnu> and at least for me this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/141063
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141063 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "new Intel driver freezes system on video play after suspend" [Undecided,New] 
<unggnu> It would be great if somebody with intel graphic and working suspend can confirm the last one.
<ReL1K> yea, i dont put my computer in suspent wouldn't know
<ReL1K> suspend even
<ReL1K> got a t61 with intel video card
<unggnu> ReL1K, Suspend should work for IBM/Lenovo
<ReL1K> i know a couple weeks ago when resuming on a screensaver it would freeze, removed the screensaver and went with a blank one, worked fine
<ReL1K> nice
<ReL1K> i noticed compiz is working without the little white lines on everything, looks preeeety
<unggnu> Yeah, compiz works great finally.
<unggnu> Only the crashes of intel driver is annoying :)
<ReL1K> mines been pretty stable
<ReL1K> had to comment out some stuff in my compiz conf file though
<unggnu> ReL1K, i810 or intel driver?
<ReL1K> intel driver
<ReL1K> i got the gm965
<unggnu> 1) Watch a video in totem
<unggnu> 2) Switch to vty1
<unggnu> 3) Observe it lock up or repeat 1 and 2 until it does
<ReL1K> yea, totem doesn't work
<ReL1K> use vlc or mplayer
<ReL1K> those work fine
<unggnu> ReL1K, Oh, so you can't use xv?
<unggnu> with compiz
<ReL1K> nope
<ReL1K> at least as of 2 days ago i couldn't
<unggnu> But without xv I guess.
<ReL1K> i updated this morning haven't checked
<ReL1K> afk sec
<unggnu> Vlc automatically changes to software video output.
<ReL1K> hey nice blue screen in virtualbox hehe
<unggnu> Intel driver in Virtual Box?
<ReL1K> anyone know how to copy and paste between terminal server client?
<ReL1K> unggnu yea, virtualbox works fine
<ReL1K> well except for the bsod
<unggnu> Intel graphic driver and Virtualbox?
<unggnu> Makes no sense for me since everything is emulated afaik.
<ReL1K> Are you asking if VirtualBox is using my intel drivers for display? The answer would be no, it is emulated. If you are asking do I have an intel video chipset and using VirtualBox, the answer would be yes,.
<unggnu> first one
<ReL1K> Gotchya, no it uses emulation
<LjL> has anybody tried upgrading to Gutsy using do-release-upgrade? is that the recommended way (as much as upgrading to an unstable version can be recommended)? for me, it just quits without saying anything after fetching the packages
<contrast83> Has anyone here ever used Splashy?
<DamienCassou> hi, I've a problem installing Gutsy
<DamienCassou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/144207
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144207 in debian-installer "gusty installation failed with "Hash Sum mismatch"" [Undecided,New] 
<DamienCassou> can somebody help me please?
<DamienCassou> is there anybody out there?
<gnomefreak> DamienCassou: its a known issue they are working on
<DamienCassou> how do you know it is known?
<DamienCassou> where can I follow the progress?
<DamienCassou> gnomefreak: I forgot to prefix my answer with your name :-)
<gnomefreak> DamienCassou: because i saw the devels talking about it yesterday and some today. its the implemention of the D-I cryptset that is giving issues
<gnomefreak> DamienCassou: we are frozen atm so they will have to fix it or remove it sometime this week for beta release.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: more breakage?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: pitti and cjwatson were talking about it this am on the whole encryption issues but i think it was just cryptset that was mucked up, unless fixed while i was at breakfast
<gnomefreak> but still wouldnt have ISO for it yet
<bhebing> it seems rt2x00 support got broken in the last kernel upgrade
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: -devel?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> maybe 2 hours ago give or take
<bhebing> module rc80211_simple complains about missing symbols
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: probably makes sense to read the entire log anyway
<gnomefreak> most likely ;)
<bhebing> i upgraded to gutsy yesterday, so my rt61 never worked
<bhebing> in older kernels it seems to work though, so this is fairly new
<DamienCassou> gnomefreak: thank you very much for the information
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: looks like they handled it already but i was gone shortly after they were talking about it
<bhebing> can i easily downgrade to 2.6.22-11 or so, just to check that rt61 worked in older kernels?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: fair enough
<gnomefreak> bhebing: do you have it in grub?
<bhebing> nope
<bhebing> only the older feisty kernels
<gnomefreak> bhebing: or did you remove it (hint running devel always keep atleast one extra kernel
<gnomefreak> bhebing: than use synaptic and install -11
<gnomefreak> it should still be there
<m1r> i got usb wlan Dlink DWL-G122 rev c1 , just pluged it in and working like charm, +5 ubuntu!!!
<bhebing> gnomefreak: problem is, i don't have a network available
<bhebing> can i download the package from somewhere and install that?
<gnomefreak> bhebing: than yes that will be hard unless you have another pc with a usb stick
<gnomefreak> :)
<bhebing> oi have
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com
<bhebing> ah, thanks
<gnomefreak> than just use dpkg to install it but make sure you get all the depends for the packages
<m1r> any tips for my grub2/grub problem ?
<bhebing> gnomefreak: ok, will do
<bhebing> any idea if this is being worked on? it seems more people have the problem now...
<gnomefreak> bhebing: last i heard its due to the experimental intel driver but i cant be sure on that
<nico__> hello
<nico__> anyone in here?
<bhebing> gnomefreak: ah, ok.. we'll just wait then. thanks for the help
<schallstrom_> hi, i installed gutsy on a thinkpad x60s with 1.66ghz core duo but the cpu is always running on 1 ghz. i want it to run full speed when on ac and min speed on battery. can't find the same prob in ubuntu forums or bug tracker. any hints?
<nico__> can anyone tell my where i can find more info about gutsy on the ubuntu website?
<schallstrom_> nico__: probably in the wiki: wiki.ubuntu.com
<nico__> is there gonna be a kickstart like program in Gutsy?
<schallstrom_> nico__: whats kickstart?
<nico__> apple bootloader like program
<nico__> i found out there was gonna be a package like that
<schallstrom_> nico__: default bootloader in ubuntu is grub
<nico__> i know
<rsk> what do you need kickstart for
<nico__> but it would make Linux a lot more interesting
<nico__> hm, grub does work ok
<schallstrom_> i like grub
<schallstrom_> anyone here who could help me with cpufreq settings?
<nico__> yep, only 1 problem with Grub here, there is still a line in the configuration to make Windows boot
<schallstrom_> nico__: ?
<schallstrom_> nico__: remove it...
<nico__> i want to remove windows but still every time i try another reason to keep windows pops up
<hydrogen> so uhhh.. why did gutsy decide to change my kernel to a kernel that doesn't support mutliple cpu's?
<nico__> but virtual box full screen works ok, i put virtualbox fullscreen on the left workspace and ubuntu on the right workspace so i can switch
<nico__> hm how can i show my current running kernel version
<rsk> uname -a
<nico__> hm 2.6.20
<nico__> what kernel is gutsy running on
<rsk> 2.6.22
<hydrogen> i'd love to know..
<hydrogen> why gutsy decides to cripple my computer
<rsk> my kernel is SMP
<nico__> i dont know actually
<rsk> even thou i even dont have SMP
<hydrogen> and my kernel isn't smp
<hydrogen> though i have smp
<Tomcat_> hydrogen: File a bug? :o
<schallstrom_> i have gutsy on core duo cpu, and see 2 cpus in /proc/cpuinfo...
<hydrogen> I did until I updated my computer a day or two ago
<hydrogen> now I'm going to play around with switching kernels
<hydrogen> and hope that things don't explode
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> all better
<hydrogen> now why in the hell gutsy thought that linux-image-386 was the proper kernel..
<Trewas> schallstrom_: you can change the frequency scaling method with cpufreq-selector (ondemand is the default, performance is always maximum)
<bhebing> bugger... 2.6.22-11 is nowhere to be found. so, no wlan for me until they fix the rt61 bug...
<bhebing> oh well, then let's revert to the legacy drivers..
<gnomefreak> bhebing: network manager was just pushed with a bunch of fixes
<gnomefreak> bhebing: give it time please. when i say just uploaded i mean within the last 45 minutes
<smallfoot-> I tried Ubuntu, and I was pretty pleased. I liked that it shipped with Memtest86+ that saved me a ton of headache when I got this new computer...
<bernier> hi' i just updated to ubuntu gutsy but the problem is have no sound anymore
<smallfoot-> There was two things I didn't like about Ubuntu, 1) I couldn't change screen res higher than 1024x768 without edit xorg.conf file, neither change refresh rate.   and 2) fonts were ugly
<rexy_> any linux distro ships with that memtest thing these days
<rexy_> well at least the ones i encountered recently did
<martalli> rexy_: almost all of them that I know of
<martalli> rexy_: Was it not on the ubuntu install disk?
<martalli> rexy_: If not, knoppix is always a good standby with all sorts of troubleshooting features
<rexy_> yeah it's on the ubuntu disks, and knoppix, and the various suse's
<minimec> talking about headache... imagine the following: You have a gusty-live that suspends whitout problems on a laptop with a radeon 9600 (opensource driver). You install gusty on this laptop using /etc/xorg.conf /etc/default/acpi-support and /etc/modprobe.d/ *-blacklist from the gusty-live ... and that fuc...g machine doesn't suspend. Oh lord send me a sign!
<rexy_> did you update?
<minimec> rexy_: You mean if I 'apt-get uprade'? Yes I did
<rexy_> then dont do that
<rexy_> and see if the problem still exists after installing
<rexy_> if so, bugreport it
<rexy_> or maybe it already has been, i dont know, i never seem to be able to find anything in there
<rexy_> my last guty upgrade didnt go so well for me either, heh
<smallfoot-> i hope Gutsy Gibbon will have nicer fonts than Feisty Fawn had
<minimec> rexy_: Well that nc8000 always had some problems with suspend/hibernate. Nothing new to me :(
<bhebing> gnomefreak: oh, ok i'll wait. does network manager contain kernel fixes then? or am i misunderstanding you?
<rexy_> hah, i'm on a Dell C610, i'm getting tv-out support with gutsy, so you'll just have to wait for awhile to get it fixed :D
<rexy_> (it's a 2002 laptop)
<rexy_> minimec: are you sure the suspend/hibernate problems arent fixed by a newer bios? seem to recall they issued a few updates for my machine just for hibernate crap
<gnomefreak> bhebing: not likely n-m houses its own fixes. now what fixes he did im not sure but he closed ~30+ bugs with this upload
<minimec> rexy_: I once updated the bios but that was two years ago. I will have a look at the HP Homepage. Thx. Not a bad idea... ;)
<rexy_> i still have to do it too
<rexy_> but i dont have a floppy drive
<rexy_> or windows, nor can i boot of a usb-stick, and i dont really want to try it from linux, heh
<gnomefreak> bhebing: we have had 3 or 4 versions of 2.6.22-12 released since friday so your fix may be in that (not sure what was fixed, too busy to grab changelogs
<rexy_> gnomefreak: could you point me to where i can find those for myself? want to see if the acx driver had any work done
<gnomefreak> rexy_: they would live on LP somewhere or you can download the source unpack the .dsc and look in debian/changelog but it should be viewible on LP under the source package of kernel
<Viaken> I think I've got a fairly nasty bug, but am unsure how to pinpoint it. When I boot 2.6.22-11, everything is fine and dandy (except I can't get my custom compiled sound module to work, but that's not important atm), but when I boot 2.6.22-12, as soon as NetworkManager associates with my network, my laptop hard locks. Ctrl-Alt-Bksp does nothing and the caps lock light flashes (behavior I saw when Windows would crash).
<Viaken> Is this known of/been reported? I couldn't find anything searching launchpad.
<Viaken> Come to think of it, it could be an ndiswrapper problem.
<Viaken> That wouldn't have changed between kernel versions, though, would it?
<rexy_> i think the ndiswrapper packages provides it's own module that plugs into the kernel and wraps around your driver
* Viaken nods
<rexy_> you can check that by looking at the files the package installs(dont know the command by heart for that, dpkg <magic options>
<Viaken> -c, --contents maybe
<rexy_> so checking the version would be a good start
<rexy_> also i have had the same issue you were describing with ndiswrapper
<rexy_> but on feisty, with acx111 drivers.
<rexy_> think it's due to the card pairing with lower speed ap's, since it only occurse in places where also lower speed AP's are availeabble. The card stays fine untill i start the association process
<Viaken> My AP supports 54mb/s, and that's what I connect with in 2.6.22-11.
<rexy_> and it still randomly crashes?
<Viaken> ndiswrapper-modules isn't installed... hmm
<Viaken> The modules exist and are loaded at boot, so I don't know what that package is for.
<Viaken> But yeah, it still crashes immediately on association with my AP.
<rexy_> i gave up on the whole ndiswrapper thing, managed to find a new intel4965 for cheap, so hopefully wireless will work better then
<kevinO> hello i just installed updates, and then new kernel, the one ending in 386 makes my sound not work.  I get this error when I click the volume icon in the tray The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured. You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker i
<Hobbsee> kevinO: what about -generic?
<kevinO> geberic works
<kevinO> generic*
* Viaken had -generic installed in Feisty and found himself booting on -386 when he upgraded to Gutsy.
<rexy_> my amd 64 runs a generic kernel too
<kevinO> eveb after the updates from this morning, I was using generic, but now -386 is at the top of my list
<Hobbsee> kevinO: why do you even have -386 installed?
<kevinO> thats what i dont know
<kevinO> it wasnt there before this morning
<kevinO> its possible though i guess that i installed them a few days ago, but it didnt show up until this morning
<Viaken> You can probably safely remove -386 and go back to using -generic.
<j4ne> hi
<martalli> I upgraded this comp to from ubuntu-feisty to ubuntu-gutsy with updatemanager -d then added kubuntu-desktop and now things are running horribly slowly in kde
<martalli> Is this because of everything being compiled with debug flags or because of somethingelse (like competing background processes or soemthing like that?)  This is a p4 2.6ghz comp with 512 mb, I would think it would be enough for running gutsy
<kevinO> would i run this command?
<kevinO> apt-get remove --purge linux-kernel-headers-2.6.22-12-386
<j4ne> i've asus laptop (f3e-ap022). i cannot disable my speaker with gnome-volume-control (disable pc speaker has no effect). can you help me ?
<magnetron> !gutsy | martalli
<ubotu> martalli: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<martalli> kevinO: There is actually a metapakage, something like linux-386 or something like that
<Viaken> rexy_: aptitude show ndiswrapper-modules-1.22 says the module is included in linux-image-generic, so maybe that's where the problem crept in for me.
<rexy_> hmm so it is a kernel mod
<rexy_> err i mean
<martalli> magnetron: That's why I am asking about this in ubuntu+1
<magnetron> oops martalli
<martalli> There isn't a kubuntu+1 channel btw
<magnetron> sorry wrong channel
<martalli> no problem
<rexy_> did you check your process list martalli
<rexy_> see if there are processes going haywire
<rexy_> are you sure it's not the indexer?
<martalli> How could I tell btw?
<martalli> is there a command in top to check?
<rexy_> top shows the most busy process on top by default
<rexy_> you can change sorting with the <> signs
<martalli> lol that would be boinc
<rexy_> anyway, look for the desktop indexer, it can draw a lot of resources
<kevinO> ok It says: Package linux-386 is not installed, so not removed
<martalli> aha xgl is a hog
<martalli> Do I have to use xgl in gutsy?
<Viaken> kevinO: I went into Synaptic and removed anything that was named linux-*-386
<Viaken> I don't know if aptitude supports wildcards in package names.
<martalli> kevinO: I am just guessing on that name, I would check aptitude or synaptic or adept on that to find the actual name of the metapackage
<kevinO> it is the right name
<kevinO> but i know i never installed a meta package
<martalli> wow, xgl is taking something like 60% of system memory at times
<martalli> oops - gotta go
<kevinO> synaptic turned up nothing
<j4ne> i've asus laptop (f3e-ap022). i cannot disable my speaker with gnome-volume-control (disable pc speaker has no effect). can you help me ?
<kevinO> j4ne, go to a terminal and type alsamixer or something
<kevinO> you migh get to it there
<DanaG> DO you want to entirely disable the pc-speaker beep?
<DanaG> If so, you can 'sudo modprobe -r pcspkr'
<DanaG> and then add 'blacklist pcspkr' on a new line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<j4ne> DanaG: no pc speaker, headspeaker
<DanaG> Oh, something with snd-hda-intel?
<DanaG> Thanks to various manufacturers, snd-hda-intel has to deal with various quirks in different boards.
<j4ne> DanaG: yes
<DanaG> For example, some Dell laptops have internal speaker on a separate pin, so they have to be muted by software when something is plugged into the headphone jack.
<j4ne> i've put this on my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base - options snd-hda-intel model=asus-laptop position_fix=1
<j4ne> DanaG: yes it's my problem ! :o)
<j4ne> i've put this but are no effect
<DanaG> Hmm, I don't know what model would apply.
<j4ne> my laptop model ? asus f3e ap022
<DanaG> I mean, the 'model' parameter.  The best thing I can think of doing is to file a bug report.
<j4ne> ok thanks
<DanaG> Hmm, take a look at http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/shortlog
<DanaG> If one of those items applies, you can build alsa-hg:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3409383
<DanaG> When doing ./hgcompile in the alsa-driver dir, do './hgcompile --help' first to get the list of sound cards; I also use these options:  ./hgcompile --with-sequencer=yes --with-oss=yes --with-pcm-oss-plugins=yes --with-cards=seq-dummy,loopback,pcsp,emu10k1,hda-intel,usb-audio --with-debug=full --with-card-options=all
<j4ne> ok thank i read this
<kevinO> ok everything works fine now after i uninstalled the two -386 items
<secher> heyhey, anyone have the ftp link for the newest alsa snapshots?
<DanaG> Actually, I think it uses Mercurial.   http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/
<Viaken> You can rsync it fairly easily.
<Viaken> If you don't have Mercurial installed.
<Viaken> rsync -avz --delete --exclude=.hg* rsync://alsa.alsa-project.org/hg /wherever/you/want/it
<m1ke> How come there is no option for Gutsy to be able to download and INSTALL latest updates without me be prompted?   Security?
<ReL1K> m1ke, last time i checked sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade required you to execute the command and check before installing options, the package gui manager notifys you that there is updates and doesn't install them
<ReL1K> not sure where your getting it from?
<m1ke> ReL1K, yea the gui manager doesnt install them automatically :(
<dennda> is it a known bug that window-decorations don't work in gutsy (compiz enabled)? i tried "gtk-window-decorator --replace", which didn't work
<ReL1K> m1ke, its in beta, probably dont want to be downloading all the updates right away
<m1ke> ReL1K, okay thanks.  Do you use an xbox 360 controller in gutsy?
<ReL1K> yea, i ported my entire xbox over to it actually
<m1ke> Relik, you the man then!  Hook me up teacher.
<m1ke> ReL1K, i got a modded box to.  I haven't done the x360 yet, don't know enough about it.  But I would like to get my x360 controller to work in gutsy for gaming on pc.
<m1ke> Also if you have a dual monitor setup, how do you make games only do fullscreen on one.   Using twinview
<ReL1K> yea, was about to ask the same, anyone got dual mons working on t61's or intel chipsets?
<Laibsch> Anybody else experiencing frequent FF crashes?
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/144073
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144073 in mozilla-firefox "[gutsy]  Firefox reliably crashes reliably on a number of sites" [High,Confirmed] 
<m1ke> Side note, also I have noticed when it comes to n64 emulators that project64 takes the crown.   All my roms work in the latest beta 1.7 so far.  but when I try Mupen, I cant get them to run.  Is there a mupen channel?
<beuno> hello, I just upgraded to the latest kernel in Gutsy, and after the reboot, I get Error 22. Doing "find /boot/grub/stage1" after chrooting from a LiveCD returns "Error 15: File not found". I'm out of ideas  :(
<branstrom> I've been using ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback since I installed Ubuntu. It has worked fine most of the times, but I'd like to try ALSA. Especially since the PCM thingie seems to have stopped working recently. I have one onboard soundcard (nForce2) and one Audigy. I'd like to use the Audigy, and it's worked fine with PCM before to just select it as the current mixer device. But nothing seems to work right now...
<branstrom> No matter if I select ALSA or PCM or OSS or anything else, the sound test won't give any... sound
<branstrom> Strike that, I mean sounds won't play. The sound test works with PCM, but nothing else does.
<branstrom> Rhythmbox won't even start playing files.
<lluc84> In wich gutsy package can I found the binary log_daemon_msg ?
<firstbit> hi all
<m1r> hi all
<dajhorn> lluc84:  Search at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ...  I don't see it in Gutsy.
<m1r> i just updated 7.10 and i lost wlan capability for usb stick dlink DWL-G122 rev c1
<lluc84> dajhorn
<lluc84> is a binary used in /etc/init.d/mysql
<lluc84> but I doesn't appear in any package
<firstbit> I'm experiencing a problem with the application assotiation capplet. I cannot remove applications that are already associated with a specific MIME type. I can remove only those application that I associate myself... i looked for the bug in launchpad but i could not find it... does anyone kwno something about this issue?
<dennda> arg
<dennda> The oem-enduser-configuration of current dailybuild seems to be b0rked.
<dennda> Doesn't continue after Step 4 and I don't know how to tell ubuntu *not* to start this program after session login... It reappears every login
<m1r> after kernel upgrade to 2.6.22-12 i cant use usb wlan stick which was working perfectly on basic install. any tips how to fix ?
* knix stabs trackerd
<tatters> when gutsy goes final will vmserver be in the repos ?
<m1r> this not good :/
<m1r> wmaster0: failed to select rate control algorithm
<_dan_> is the new nvidia driver already in gutsy?
<Vegar> yes
<rsk> yes
<_dan_> .19?
<Petra|> Good Day, How I can update my kubuntu to Gutsy?
<rsk> Petra|: if you dont know howto do it
<_dan_> very nice
<rsk> then it's probably not a good idea
<Petra|> Sorry. But why r u want let's me to decide?
<_dan_> Petra| edit your sources list and do aptitude dist-upgrade
<Petra|> The classical way - changing repos and dist-upgrade.
<Hobbsee> Petra|: because people are busy, and probably dont want to hand hold you through every single step, when it breaks
<Petra|> But i saw what @ kubuntu that way is not good.
<Petra|> No.
<Petra|> I don't need support with troubleshooting
<Petra|> I'm just want to know how is true way
<Petra|> @ virtual machine of cource
<_dan_> Petra| i did it with aptitude
<_dan_> took care of broken deps for me
<_dan_> the x failsafe stuff is really annoying
<_dan_> btw
<petterah> hello ppl, I don't know if this is a bug, but gutsy tribe 5 have problems getting the dpi corrent on to of my computers, one LCD , one laptop, feisty always detected 96 dpi, with 10 size fonts, but gutsy gets it at 75 dpi, which makes the fonts ber tiny..
<afonic> petterah : just select the right size in appearance properties
<afonic> it does it in Arch Linux too, so I guess it is either Gnome 2.20 or Xorg 7.3 related
<petterah> #118745 and i just found the bug number :D thanks
<petterah> well, i should mention that it happens in opensuse 10.3 rc1 also, and i guess this release uses gnome 2.20 and xorg 7.3 to, so... i guess one of these are causing the problem
<smallfoot-> make pretty fonts for ubuntu
<smallfoot-> the fonts in feisty fawn wasnt so good
<afonic> yeah most probably xorg 7.3 is causing it, but the fix is quick
<soothsayer> I used 'netinst' to create a minimal install. During installation network worked correctly but running from the new install I have no eth0 interface. The card is a rtl-8029. lsmod shows ne2k-pci loaded (and 8030). The only suspicious message I notice in dmesg was 'PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6...' (card is PCI). Can anybody suggest troubleshooting procedure?
<ReL1K> anyone copy and paste sometimes and it shows up as japaense?
<smallfoot-> make pretty fonts for ubuntu
<rsk> smallfoot-: specify pretty
<_dan_> i am seeing the x failsafe thingie the second time today, who the hell thought that would be a good idea instead of a simple error msg
<_dan_> ill never understand this
<_dan_> and who the hell thought moving my working xorg.conf is what i want if simple nvidia odule isnt loaded
<afonic> _dan_ you actually looked at the xorg.conf that thing makes?
<afonic> its a nightmare
<_dan_> yes i did
<_dan_> and i dont wnat stuff to mes with my config files
<smallfoot-> rsk, like professional typeface fonts like Verdana, Times New Roman, Arial, Helvetica
<rsk> smallfoot-: that's already in ubuntu
<_dan_> i stoped using suse with version 6.2 for *exact* this reason, coz yast messed all up
<smallfoot-> rsk, when i had feisty fawn, the fonts didnt was pretty
<_dan_> now ubuntu gies the same way, thats really annoying
<afonic> try Arch :)
<afonic> they have banned GUI config tools
<_dan_> hmmm gui config tool are nice IMHO
<rsk> smallfoot-: ok well you can _change_ fonts
<_dan_> if they give me a choice
<smallfoot-> gui config tools are 4 girlz!!
<Vegar> _dan_: one word: debian
<rsk> smallfoot-: and what you call "prettier" is already in the repos
<_dan_> but that annoying hellspawn wont give me a choice, nor is it working
<rsk> smallfoot-: just install and config it
<_dan_> vega- switched from debian sid recently, there are different probs with debian
<smallfoot-> rsk, ya but when i use computer, i just want to use it, i kinda dont like to google, read website/faq/howto/doc, type commands in console, etc
<rsk> smallfoot-: ok then put a bug in launchpad
<rsk> smallfoot-: or continue to use windows/macosx whatever
<smallfoot-> on Windows or Mac, i never have to todo stuff to make the fonts pretty, they already are
<_dan_> its just sad cozi think feisty was the nicest distro i ever saw but with those annoyance stuff in gutsy  dunno
<Vegar> _dan_: like what?
<rsk> smallfoot-: yes. now deal with it :)
<petterah> afonic, there is a fix for this problem?
<_dan_> vega- i had terrible troubles with font config, charsets and some other stuff  cant recall right now
<petterah> xorg dpi issue
<smallfoot-> rsk: i think someone should fix it, that way, more people will be able to use ubuntu
<rsk> smallfoot-: as i said
<smallfoot-> _dan_: whats bad about gutsy gibbon?
<Vegar> oh, right, pebkac
<rsk> smallfoot-: report bug to launchpad to make developers aware of this issue
<_dan_> smallfoot- well its to soon to judge, since its not realsed yet of corse
<rsk> smallfoot-: dont continue the rant
<rsk> do something instead
<afonic> petterah : in the Appearance tab, go to Fonts -> Details -> and select 96dpi
<_dan_> smallfoot- but i really dont like that thousands of prgamms wandering into my session file nor do i like that annoyance number one X failsafe stupid mess my xorg conf thingie up conf tool
<petterah> afonic, :) ah of course, but its going to be alot of work to do this for every user on an ltsp system
<afonic> petterah : yeah I know however the bug report seems to be stuck in the "Medium" importance :(
<_dan_> i dont like that i ant load nvidia module if i didnt set "nviudia" in xorg.conf i mean wtf
<_dan_> i fuckng typed in fucking load it i dont need some conf thngie preventing me from it
<afonic> I don't think it will make it in final
<petterah> hehe ok well, thanks alot anyway :)
<stdin> !ohmy | _dan_
<ubotu> _dan_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<petterah> afonic, thats to bad, kind of a "look nice" quality issue...
<_dan_> sry
<_dan_> just a bit annoyed right now
<_dan_> ir well, not only annoyed but concerned the way this is heading :/ taking too much stuff out of the users hand
<afonic> _dan_ : Ubuntu is meant to be a distro for beginners like it or not :P
<afonic> and trust me beginners don't like to mess with xorg.conf
<_dan_> one example, today i installed new nvidia driver, of corse module wont get loaded, so failsafe x thingie kicks in, meses with my xorg.conf while i was trying to conf that via the failsafe thing, didnt work ofcorse, so i switched console killed X and gdm, tried toload nvidia module to check verison etc, ubuntu prevented me from loading coz xorg,conf had no "nvidia" entry, so i had to manually copy old xorg,conf back load miodule restart x
<_dan_> why nt simple say "nvidia not load it" or load it automatically instead of that failsafe stuff
<_dan_> afonic well i am not concidering me an absolutely beginner, nor am i a pro, i have been a linux user for 7 years or so now
<_dan_> and i like ubuntu ovr allother distros
<_dan_> but that today, really really concerned me
<afonic> ok so uninstall bulletproofx and have it your way
<_dan_> bulletproofx?
<afonic> ?
<Jaymac> Hobbsee, are you a server admin here?
<_dan_> <afonic> ok so uninstall bulletproofx and have it your way <-- i dont get what u mean
<afonic> you where talking about the failsafe thing
<_dan_> yes
<afonic> so I said you can uninstall it if you don't want it and get the old good xorg failure screen
<_dan_> yeah that i would want
<_dan_> but cnat find pacages named bulletproof or anything
<_dan_> what is it called?
<afonic> I am not in Ubuntu right now :S
<afonic> but you can remove it
<_dan_> let me turn on my laptop i got gutsy there
<_dan_> desktop is on feisty
<tsukasa> hey can i report a bug?
<_dan_> afonic cant find it :/
<ReL1K> anyone copy and paste sometimes and it shows up as japaense?
<ReL1K> *japanese
<Hobbsee> Jaymac: define "server admin" in this case?
<Jaymac> Sorry Hobbsee, I had a  nickserv question - found the #freenode support channel... someone regged my nick whilst i was AWOL and got K-lined, wondering if I can have it back
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> yeah, #freenode is the one you want.
<_dan_> anyone knows why i cnat enable some plugins in compizfusion/gutsy?
<martalli> What does "k-lined" mean?
<PriceChild> martalli, server ban
<martalli> "Regged" must mean his nick was stolen?
<Jaymac> yeah... i let it drop by not identifying it
<Jaymac> someone else registered it and has been banned by the server
<martalli> woops
<Jaymac> so i'm finding out if/when i can get hold of it again :)
<afonic> _dan_ look for displayconfig-gtk
<_dan_> afonic big thx
<pepie34> i have a regression for the last week
<pepie34> the battery level is always to 0
<pepie34> acpi -b gives
<pepie34> Battery 1: charging, 0%, charging at zero rate - will never fully charge.
<IntuitiveNipple> pepie34: please post a bug-report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<CountX> help?
<CountX> its monday, i was told to wait till monday and they would fix network manager to work with bcm43xx
<CountX> anyone got bcm43xx wireless working in gutsy?
<kevinO> where can i find a list of packages included in gutsy
<LjL> kevinO: won't packages.ubuntu.com do?
<Jaymac> yeah, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ is as good a place as any :)
<kevinO> yeah that will work, my google broke earlier, im waiting on the maytag repair man
<CountX> maytag?
<CountX> google broke'?
<kevinO> yeah, hes never busy
<x_link> Hi
<kevinO> Hello
<x_link> If I want to upgrade from Feisty to Gusty, should I then change this repo as well.
<x_link> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main
<x_link> Should I change that feisty to gutsy as well?
<Pici> x_link: I usually either comment out or change custom repos to say gutsy when I upgrade
<kevinO> from what i hear you change them all to gutsy, i heard it will break your system though
<x_link> Okej.
<x_link> Pici: But I added that repo myself.
<kevinO> thats just what i hear, i installed from the disc
<x_link> Pici: So I should just change every single "feisty" to "gusty" then, right?
<Pici> x_link: Yes.
<x_link> Pici: Then sudo aptitude update/upgrade.
<x_link> Pici: Okej, thanks alot!
<Jaymac> is the best method for upgrading to gutsy not by just typing to a terminal: gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<x_link> Pici: Do you think I should do it or should I stick with Feisty=
<x_link> ?
<Jaymac> or kdesu or wahtever
<_dan_> x_link i wouldnt use gutsy on a desktop
<x_link> Jaymac: sudo "update-manager -c -d"
<_dan_> try it on a machine u can spare
<x_link> Jaymac: So if I run that command it will upgrade it for me?
<CountX> how do you get flash working in opera 9.5?
<_dan_> or in a virtualmachine
<Pici> x_link: Thats up to you, there are still bugs and sometimes things get broken while trying to fix other things, so if you aren't prepared to deal with that, I'd stick with feisty.
<x_link> _dan_: I just have this macine =/
<_dan_> x_link dont do it then
<Jaymac> x_link, use gksu on gnome, and kdesu on kde instead of sudo
<_dan_> if its your main desktop use
<x_link> Pici: Okej
<x_link> Jaymac: Is sudo not good?
<x_link> Hurmm
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<x_link> But I was using Debian Testing before, it worked fine for me.,
<_dan_> i would upgrade with aptitude on console, it show u which packages are broken, which get removed etc
<x_link> I will try Gutsy afte I have done a backup with Acronis.
<x_link> Okej
<_dan_> try it in a virtual machine if u just wanna see new features
<x_link> So from now on I will use kdesu aptitude updatee etc.
<_dan_> for example in virtualbox which is free
<x_link> _dan_: I have virtualbox actually =)
<x_link> _dan_: But I think I will wait.
<x_link> Next time I need to reboot I will run a backup with Acronis, then I will upgrade. If something happens or if I don't like it then I will jump back to Feisty.
<x_link> Will Feisty no longer get any new packages or new versions of things?
<_dan_> it gets bugfixes afaiks
<_dan_> and some backports if i am not mistaken
<_dan_> but generally a released distro dont get new version f backages, just fixes
<CountX> it will be the new 6.06
<CountX> :P
<_dan_> pls correct me if i am talking nonsense
<x_link> Ahh o kej.
<x_link> Okej.
<x_link> Like I said, will do it next time I reboot.
<eyec0n> anyone else know about 404 errors on updates?
<x_link> Thanks ALOT for all help and info.
<CountX> like it will be the "stable" one, and get longer support
<Jaymac> unless you're prepared for things to break, x_link I'd recommend using Feisty for the next month
<x_link> Really appreciate it alot!
<x_link> Now I need to go for a short while, bye!
<Jaymac> eyec0n, means your repository is no longer there I guess...
<Jaymac> is it an unofficial repository giving you the 404?
<x_link> Jaymac: I will use Feisty for another month yeah.
<x_link> *afk*
<_dan_> just try it in vm to play around )=
<CountX> im good with gutsy, i just wish my wireless worked :(
<eyec0n> unless us.archive.ubuntu.com is unofficial I dont think so
<Jaymac> what card?
<Jaymac> hmm
<CountX> and i wish i didnt have to press ctrl+alt+del to get it to start
<CountX> bcm43xx
<Jaymac> its up and working..
<CountX> i messed it up
<CountX> i did something
<eyec0n> it says 404 for linux-headers/image/restricted
<_dan_> can anyone tell me why nvidia module wont get loaded automatically?
<Jaymac> means that package hasn't made it into the repository yet
<Jaymac> it will be there eventually
<CountX> i like did a ndiswrapper tutorial, and like blacklisted it or something, somewhere, and not it wont work at all
<CountX> like nm-applet doesnt even acknowledge i have a wifi card
<Jaymac> during alpha/beta different kernel modules make it at different times, but it'll be there soon i'd imagine :)
<_dan_> ah ubuntu always tries to load the module correspondig with nvidia-glx but i got nvidia-glx-new
<_dan_> anyne can tell me how i can fix it?
<eyec0n> _dan_ load synaptic and double check nvidia-glx isn't installed?
<_dan_> well i got nvidia-glx-new installe
<_dan_> since i need the newer drivers for my laptop
<CountX> i wish i knew what i was doing when i do how-to's and tutorials, that way i can fix what i screw up
<eyec0n> ok
<Jaymac> to avoid the black window problem?
<_dan_> if i modporbe nvidia afterward it loads correct module
<_dan_> Jaymac exactly
<Jaymac> yeah, I'm still running Feisty on my laptop (don't want broken wireless) so it drives me nuts
<CountX> Jaymac: didnt they fix it like today
<Jaymac> yeah
<CountX> Jaymac: i was told that they fixed bcm43xx today
<Jaymac> but it's in gutsy, not sure if it's in feisty..
<eyec0n> bcm43xx working... will be a great day when that happens
<eyec0n> :)
<CountX> i was told they had done it
<CountX> and it was going in the repo today
<eyec0n> I hope so, another reason to ditch this dual-boot crap.
<CountX> its like my only reason for needing windows
<Jaymac> yeah i heard that they were going to get it working without ndiswrapper
<Jaymac> or at least that was a gutsy goal
<CountX> Jaymac: i tried to use ndiaswrapper and i effed something up
<eyec0n> lol, I always eff something up myself.
<CountX> ya i wish i knew what i was doing half the time
<CountX> so i could un-do it
<CountX> ctrl+z?
<Jaymac> does anyone else have a seg fault problem in gutsy when trying to rip CDs to ogg vorbis using Sound Juicer?
<Jaymac> oh, it's fixed itself in the latest update
<eyec0n> *blushes* clicking check updates somehow fixed it (and added another 50megs of updates :/)
<eyec0n> my kernel is upgraded :)
<wabid> is there a way to add run/open as root to the right click menu in nautilus
<Jaymac> yeah eyec0n, they're not all in the repos at exactly the same time :) you must have picked the wrong 5 minutes in which to upgrade
<Jaymac> :)
<rock1> hey does anyone know if tomboy notes are supposed to be getting indexed by tracker on gutsy?
<eyec0n> bcm-43xx works in 7.10!!!!!!!!!!
<eyec0n> omg
<CountX> eyec0n: no effin way?
<CountX> eyec0n: tell me how damnit >.<
<eyec0n> CountX, the latest kernel update made it "activate"
<CountX> eyec0n: i have the latest kernel.. :(
<CountX> eyec0n: i have a red light on the front
<eyec0n> you sure... the latest linux-restricteddrivers update?
<CountX> eyec0n: i did some tweaking of a few files when i was doing a tut for ndiswrapper, would that have anything to do with it
<eyec0n> no idea
<CountX> i think one of he steps called for blacklisting bcm43xx in a file
<CountX> forgot which though.... :(
<eyec0n> well that might do it
<CountX> eye :'(
<eyec0n> better retrace your steps and unblacklist it...
<CountX> i cant find that damn tut site
<eyec0n> search man, search
<_sidd> CountX: there are a bunch of blacklist files under /etc/modprobe.d/ Take a look at those.
<CountX> _sidd: yeah i did something in that file
<eyec0n> now I just gotta find a suitable gtk+ app for viewing wireless networks
<CountX> wifi-radar
<eyec0n> sweet
<_sidd> eyec0n: nm-applet under gnome.
<CountX> how do i remove ndiswrapper
<_dan_> can anyone tell me how i can make gutsy load the appropriate nvidia module on bootup, seems old nvidia gets loaded instead the corresponding to nvidia-glx-new
<_dan_> may be a bug or just some stupidness by me
<afonic> _dan_ : there was a bug in nvidia-glx-new not sure if it is fixed yet
<_dan_> it works if i manually modprobe it
<_dan_> which is werd
<CountX> nothing...
<afonic> _dan_ , this seems unrelated I was talking for another bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[nvidia-glx-new]  Driver is missing libwfb breaking X on 8000 series cards" [High,Confirmed] 
<_dan_> oki
<CountX> still no wifi-working, ive uninstalled ndiswraper and removed the blacklist line in modprobe.d
<_dan_> afonic u got any suggestions how i can make it load proper module at bootup?
<petterah> does gutsy provide a default xorg.conf, I can't find it anywhere in /etc/X11/ ...?
<_dan_> btw there is a definite bug on sony vaio laptops of a special series, loading wrong module for sony keys, need to manually compile  a patched module
<CountX> waaaa
<CountX> i cant get wireless working, i messed it up installing ndiswrapper
<CountX> anyone know how to get it back to normal?
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to hide a certain program's tray icon?
<ikonia_> see if it has properties to hide icon ?
<ConstyXIV> it doesnt
<ikonia_> you can look in gnome-conf, see if you can force it
<eyec0n> _sidd, thanks for telling me to use nm-applet, I didn't know it did what it did.
<_sidd> eyec0n: np.
<eyec0n> i've been waiting to use wireless in linux for... ever.
<CountX> eyec0n: i still cant get it to work
<CountX> :(
<_sidd> CountX: Which wireless card do you have?
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Anyone here with intel graphic card and working suspend?
<wabid> im not getting any kind of warning when my battery is low, how can i enable/mess with that setting
<_sidd> unggnu: yea.
<Vegar> when 2.6.23 gets stable, will we have to wait for hardy?
<rsk> Vegar probably
<rsk> but kernel releases are kinda often
<unggnu> _sidd, could you please check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/141063
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141063 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "new Intel driver freezes system on video play after suspend" [Undecided,New] 
<rsk> like every 2/3 months
<rsk> so maybe 2.6.25 in hardy
<rsk> :)
<Vegar> yes, but still
<Vegar> 2.6.23 has some features I'd like to use
<unggnu> Vegar, than compile it
<rsk> you could always roll own kernel
<unggnu> *then
<Vegar> there won't be any ubuntu packages? I tend to prefer the ubuntu-way of building kernels
<rsk> nope
<rsk> you dont build any kernels the ubuntu way
<rsk> just install them
<wabid> or how can i change the % at which my battery is considered critically low?
<darrend> my synaptics touch pad fails to work if I switch user (for the new user).  It keeps working for the old user - anyone had similar problem?
<unggnu> Vegar, it is maybe possible to compile Hardy kernel for Gutsy
<Vegar> unggnu: that's an idea
<_sidd> unggnu: I don't have my laptop with me right now... I'll check this out in the evening.
<unggnu> _sidd, would be great :)
<Vegar> when does work on hardy start?
<rsk> Vegar: after 7.10 is released
<unggnu> Vegar, normally short time after Gutsy release
<Vegar> ok
<Vegar> cool
<Vegar> then I can roll my own kernel based on the Hardy kernel
<Vegar> (using debian/rules in the ubuntu kernel source)
<CountX> _sidd: bcm43xx
<CountX> _sidd: i installed ndiswrapper and did some stuff, but now it doesnt work, eyec0n said it sis
<CountX> did
<_sidd> CountX: Did it work with ndiswrapper before?
<CountX> _sidd: nope, i messed it up
<CountX> _sidd: i suck at doing tutorials and stuff for linux
<_sidd> CountX: Mine works with ndiswrapper... I haven't tried the bcm43xx driver.
<_StefanS_> hi there
<CountX> _sidd: i cant follow tuts very well, i always end up screwing it up
<_StefanS_> did someone else notice the hotkey for brightness up/down stopped working within the past kernel update?
<branstrom> I can't run VMWare Workstation anymore after upgrading to gutsy. When I start it, it just goes away without even showing a window. It tries to load up but dies without any error message.
<_StefanS_> (thats on a thinkpad t60p)
<_StefanS_> branstrom: rerun vmware-config.pl
<CountX> _StefanS_: ya it doesnt work for me either
<branstrom> _StefanS_: I read something about vmware-configure.pl but wasn't sure
<branstrom> Is that the correct name or is it config?
<_StefanS_> branstrom: config
<branstrom> I'll run it
<humbolto> I ran evolution on Gutsy with my Feisty home. Now when I try to start evolution in Feisty again, it does not work anymore! What can be wrong here?
<_StefanS_> branstrom: and make sure you have downloaded the latest 6.01 release, it works flawlessly on latest 2.6 kernels
<_StefanS_> branstrom: then no need for vmware-any-any
<_StefanS_> CountX: glad you see the same issue
<humbolto> That's what's happening: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38486/
<branstrom> _StefanS_: hmm
<_sidd> CountX, sorry... I just remembered... I use my bcm43xx card with driverloader from http://www.linuxant.com
<_StefanS_> CountX: in kde the kde-guidance-powermanager seems to conttrol the backlight without problems
<branstrom> So 6.0 won't work well?
<branstrom> vmware-config is running, seems to be doing good
<_StefanS_> branstrom: well, until 6.0.1 I had to use vmware-any-any to make it compile (or change the page.h file in the kernel-headers described many places on the web)
<riotkittie> are the included rt2x00 drivers wonky, or am i just really dumb? :|
<nandemonai> Hiya guys.. I have a question and subsequent bug.. Core2Duo/Asus P5b. Essentially with the last batch of updates, namely the kernel version 2.6.22-12 the system has gone ahead and chosen to grab both the generic and i386 versions, defaulting to i386 where previously it was all generic kernels. Question being why has it gone and done that? Bug being that Sound as expected works with the generic version like it had bee
<nandemonai> n before where as when using the i386 kern version it's not picked up at all.
<nandemonai> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nandemonai> Odd no?
<_StefanS_> nandemonai: maybe some modules arent included by mistake in the latest kernel updates
<Aondo> after this latest kernel update, it seems like my usb audio device got priority over my pci card. which is normaly not the case
<branstrom> http://npw.net/2007/05/17/vmware-workstation-60-on-linux-2622/ Had to replace vmnet.tar with that one to make vmware-config.pl work
<branstrom> _StefanS_
<nandemonai> _StefanS_: Hmm ok that's a good point. I'll check that out.
<_StefanS_> branstrom: well thats not needed anymore, and that is another way to fix the same problem I had.
<_StefanS_> branstrom: so grab the latest, and it just works.
<branstrom> _StefanS_: yup...
<_StefanS_> uhm gotta put the screws back into my machine, just reseated the cpu
<ConstyXIV> branstrom: you'll need to run the vmware-config.pl again
<ConstyXIV> oops
<ConstyXIV> that's what i get for scrolling
<branstrom> I did.
<branstrom> :)
<branstrom> But thanks anyways :)
<LjL> what is  Processing triggers for libc6 ... \n ldconfig deferred processing now taking place  ? it happens at just about every apt-get operation in gutsy, didn't in feisty
<rathel> How do you make something startup in another desktop, like I want evolution to start up on Desktop #6.
<jerbear> does anyone know what version of vim is in gutsy? (patch numbers, as well)
<CountX> VIM - Vi IMproved 7.1 (2007 May 12, compiled Aug 28 2007 18:07:28)
<CountX> Included patches: 1-56
<CountX> Compiled by buildd@rothera.buildd
<CountX> Small version without GUI.  Features included (+) or not (-):
<CountX> -arabic -autocmd -balloon_eval -browse +builtin_terms -byte_offset -cindent
<CountX> -clientserver -clipboard -cmdline_compl +cmdline_hist -cmdline_info -comments
<CountX> -cryptv -cscope -cursorshape -dialog -diff -digraphs -dnd -ebcdic -emacs_tags
<CountX> -eval -ex_extra -extra_search -farsi -file_in_path -find_in_path -folding
<CountX> -footer +fork() -gettext -hangul_input +iconv -insert_expand +jumplist -keymap
<CountX> -langmap -libcall -linebreak -lispindent -listcmds -localmap -menu -mksession
<CountX> -modify_fname -mouse -mouse_dec -mouse_gpm -mouse_jsbterm -mouse_netterm
<CountX> -mouse_xterm +multi_byte -multi_lang -mzscheme -netbeans_intg -osfiletype
<CountX> -path_extra -perl -printer -profile -python -quickfix -reltime -rightleft -ruby
<CountX>  -scrollbind -signs -smartindent -sniff -statusline -sun_workshop -syntax
<CountX> -tag_binary -tag_old_static -tag_any_white -tcl +terminfo -termresponse
<CountX> -textobjects -title -toolbar -user_commands -vertsplit -virtualedit +visual
<CountX> -visualextra -viminfo -vreplace +wildignore -wildmenu +windows +writebackup
<CountX> -X11 +xfontset -xim -xsmp -xterm_clipboard -xterm_save
<CountX>    system vimrc file: "$VIM/vimrc"
<CountX>      user vimrc file: "$HOME/.vimrc"
<CountX>       user exrc file: "$HOME/.exrc"
<CountX>   fall-back for $VIM: "/usr/share/vim"
<CountX> Compilation: gcc -c -I. -Iproto -DHAVE_CONFIG_H     -O2 -g -Wall
<CountX> Linking: gcc   -L/usr/local/lib -o vim    -lncurses
<jussi01> !paste | CountX
<ubotu> CountX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ibbuntu> my networking has completely gone. It started with my wireless after the kernel upgrade from 2.6.22-10 to 2.6.22-11, I rolled back to 2.6.22-10 and it worked fine. I decided to try using the restricted drivers manager in 2.6.22-11 to get it working there, and that worked, except that I needed to disable it and enable it every time I restarted to get it working. It crashed doing that once and then on reboot that techniqu
<jerbear> CountX: thanks
<ibbuntu> Also note that this was a problem in Gutsy originally, but now I can't get networking in my Feisty installation either
<jerbear> ibbuntu: do you use a router?
<ibbuntu> jerbear: I use a BT Home Broadband wireless router, however I presume that is irrelevant as it is both my network interfaces, wireless and ethernet (which I don't use), which are not working
<jerbear> ibbuntu: either way, have you verified that bypassing the router does not work, as well?
<ibbuntu> jerbear: that's not possible on 2 accounts, 1 it is a cable modem with wireless in-built and 2 I don't have an ethernet cable long enough (I am in a shared house, the router is upstairs and I am downstairs). My feeling that it is irrelevant is due to the fact that even when my wireless wasn't working I still had an entry in my System->Administration->Network in the Connections tab for my ethernet, that is no longer ther
<jerbear> ibbuntu: have you made any administrative changes to the box?
<rathel> How do you make something startup in another desktop, like I want evolution to start up on Desktop #6.
<jerbear> rathel: i think the best way to do that is with devilspie
<ibbuntu> jerbear: I have made hardware changes, but no software changes. I was having problems with it getting stuck at start-up, the CD drives were constantly spinning up and it wasn't starting. I decided I m ight need a new power supply, so I got one. This worked once and then the comp crashed after which it wouldn't start. I replaced the old power supply and it went back to normal for a while, until this.
<Do``> hey
<rathel> jerbear, Okay, I'll give it a try, thanks.
<Do``> the latest version of opera seems to be crashing for whatever reasons, and it left a couple of 'untitled window's on the gnome panel.. how can i get rid of them?
<jerbear> ibbuntu: yikes... does not sound like an OS problem... sounds like something is physically wrong with your machine
<maccam94> is there documentation anywhere or does anyone have information on the blacklist of video cards for desktop effects?
<ibbuntu> yes, I was hoping that that wouldn't be the conclusion
<ibbuntu> is there any way to do diagnose it?
<jerbear> ibbuntu: yes, buy another nic and see if it recognizes it ;)
<maccam94> my intel 965 card is blacklisted, but when i force the blacklist to be ignored it seems to work fine (although I've heard it can't do water effects or motion blur)
<_sidd> ibbuntu: do your devices show up in an lspci listing...
<ibbuntu> _sidd: lspci shows my wireless card: 02:10.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Uknown device 4308 (rev 02)
<_sidd> ibbuntu, if they do, then do you have the appropriate drivers installed... and do they load correctly.
<jerbear> ibbuntu: i'm assuming you have 2 cards... one wireless, one wired?
<ibbuntu> jerbear: I have one wireless PCI and one wired in-built on the motherboard
<_sidd> ibbuntu... so the system can see the hardware, now you need to check if the driver for the card is loading correctly.
<_sidd> ibbuntu, which driver do you use?
<ibbuntu> _sidd: the problem is that I could install the restricted broadcom driver using the restricted drivers gui, however I can no longer do that as it isn't seeing my network interfaces at all
<jerbear> ibbuntu: does dmesg show any info related to the card?
<ibbuntu> just checking dmesg now
<jerbear> i think lspci should show the hardware, regardless of the driver
<jerbear> ... presence of the driver, rather
<ReL1K> anyone got issues when they copy and paste it spits out some japanese characters?
<jerbear> ReL1K: what's your locale?
<ibbuntu> I have a few messages about PCI saying "cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:02:10.0", and a few messages saying "ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A]  (and similar) -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17" and a long list of "ohci1394: fw-host0: Set PHY Reg timeout ... some hex stuff ...". I can't see anything else that might be relevant. Obviously not on my comp here so can't really cut 'n' paste.
<ibbuntu> lspci
<ibbuntu> oops
<jerbear> do you have another machine you can plug the nic card into? to test
<ReL1K> jerbear, sorry how do i look at that?
<jerbear> ReL1K: run "locale" from the command line
<ReL1K> all en_US
<jerbear> ReL1K: what exactly are you doing when this happens?
<ReL1K> copy it from anywhere, could be a shell, from mozilla, anything, and go to paste it
<ReL1K> ill copy the english
<ReL1K> and it pastes out some japanese
<ibbuntu> jerbear: afraid not. I have tested my comp without the NIC card in to see if I get back my on board wired connection in the Network manager, which I don't, which makes me suspect the problem is independent of the NIC card. The other peice of evidence is that I have had it working once since it broke, randomly after one reboot, and it's since broken again and reboots no longer help.
<ReL1K> if i copy from virtualbox though and paste
<ReL1K> works fine
<ReL1K> and only happens every so often
<ibbuntu> is there any way to find out about my on board wired connection, similar to lspci or lsusb?
<jerbear> ibbuntu: wait, you said it was an integrated nic... so you really have no way to verify that it is the problem short of swapping out your mobo
<Do``> the latest version of opera seems to be crashing for whatever reasons, and it left a couple of 'untitled window's on the gnome panel.. how can i get rid of them?
<jerbear> ReL1K: is it actually like kanji?
<ibbuntu> jerbear: I have an integrated wired connection and a PCI wireless card
<_sidd> ibbuntu, even the integrated NIC should show up in the lspci listing (I believe).
<jerbear> ibbuntu: if it doesn't show up in lspci, it essentially doesn't exist (correct me if i'm wrong)
<ReL1K> jerbear yea, weird symbols and everything
<jerbear> ReL1K: can you take a screenshot and post it somewhere?
<ReL1K> sure
<ReL1K> will take a bit, its random
<jerbear> ibbuntu: which leads me to believe that there is something wrong with that part.... didn't you say that you were seeing issues with other parts of the computer? could the mobo be the root cause here?
<nicolah> what about an unofficial wiki to upgrade from feisty to gutsy ?
<ibbuntu> ok the only thing I don't recognise is "ISA bridge: ALi corporation unknown device 1575" it does see "02:10.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4308". This is weird, as I'm sure I have done lspci before and it identified my wireless card as "Broadcom Corporation Airforce G ... or something", so for some reason it isn't recognising my NICs.
<ibbuntu> I wanted to rule out all other possibilities before blaming my motherboard
<ibbuntu> but if the conclusion is that my motherboard is the problem, then I guess I may have to bite the bullet and get a new one
<maccam94> ibbuntu: try running sudo update-pciids and then lspci
<jerbear> ibbuntu: i'm not telling you to buy another mobo, just giving you some things to consider
<Asad2005> I have an Opetron CPU and in synaptic it shows that installed kernel is i386 and generic, is it safe to remove i386 kernel from synaptic and leave only generic
<ibbuntu> maccam94: without any network that fails, I could try and get the file manually and use my usb stick to move it across, but that will take some time
<maccam94> ibbuntu: ah, i didn't check the convo from above
<maccam94> ibbuntu: i do know that broadcom 43xx cards are wifi cards for sure
<ibbuntu> jerbear: thanks, I've already considered my mobo being the problem, and it would make some sense, but as I said, I am trying to rule out all other possibilities first
<edgy> Hi, I installed gutsy. Does it has any problem with gmail? I cannot download the messages to kmail. It said password wrong!!
<edgy> I am sure it's the correct password
<jerbear> ibbuntu: that's cool. good luck with it
<_sidd> ibbuntu, I use my broadcom wireless card with driverloader from http://www.linuxant.com
<ibbuntu> maccam94 and _sidd: I've had it working for around 6 months perfectly, with several different methods including the linuxant solution. I'm used to it requiring different techniques to get it working. However, now both my wireless broadcom and my integrated wired connection are not being detected in Gutsy, kernel 2.6.22-12 or 2.6.22-10 or even my Feisty installation, which worries me
<edgy> Can any one help me configure the restricted manager to see my wlan?
<ibbuntu> I am used to always being able to roll back, or go to Feisty where I know I have it working, now I have this problem across the board
<_sidd> ibbuntu... in that case it could be a hardware problem.
<lymeca> I just installed gutsy on my Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop and I may have selected a resolution that was too large for my screen during installation.
<lymeca> It installed great
<lymeca> I rebooted off the hard drive and just get a black screen
<_sidd> edgy, which wireless card do you have?
<ibbuntu> _sidd: that's what I'm guessing, so would a problem with my integrated NIC cause a problem with my seperate PCI wireless NIC?
<ibbuntu> I just want to find some way of diagnosing the problem before I go out and buy a new motherboard
<ibbuntu> or whatever it requires
<_sidd> ibbuntu, I couldn't say... with hardware problems it's really hard to say.
<ibbuntu> _sidd: fair enough, thanks for your help
<lymeca> I can see GRUB just fine
<lymeca> But after GRUB it just goes black
<lymeca> and nothing more happens on the screen
<_sidd> ibbuntu: np.
<the9a3eedi> Question: is Tribe 5 the last beta release before the final stable version?
<_dan_>  Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<kurros> so that'd be a yes :)
<kurros> aside from the RC
<kurros> yay
<kurros> i wonder what had happened to tribe 6
<rsk> kurros: canceled
<kurros> wondered that is
<the9a3eedi> I see.. thanks _dan_ and kurros
<kurros> yeah i just saw the announcement mail
<tormod> don't forget the beta
<mirak> I have a .Wav file with glitches, and conversion to flac fails. Do you have any idea how to repair it
<martalli> kurros: Tribe 6 was cancelled: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-September/000337.html
<ibbuntu> ok to everyone just helping me, I had a brainwave and tried to boot to recovery mode. I ran lspci and got "02:10.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)" which is what I'm used to seeing which is promising, any way I can check my network from the console?
<ibbuntu> oh and I also got "Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19)" which wasn't there before
<Pici> hm... why is emerald taking over my window decorations?
<_sidd> ibbuntu: that is promising.
<ibbuntu> I'm hoping this might mean that it's not a hardware problem (unless I just got lucky and the hardware randomly started working on this reboot)
<ibbuntu> I'm stuck about what to do next
<_sidd> ibbuntu: Try a few reboots to make sure that your hardware is indeed being discovered correctly and consistently in recovery mode.
<Assid> heya
<ibbuntu> good idea
<Assid> err im just trying to install gutsy daily build around 2 days or so ago
<Assid> its not detecting my atheros L1 gigabit onboard ethernet
<Assid> anyone?
<maccam94> lsmod? lspci? dmesg?
<Assid> doesnt detect while installing
<lymeca> X11 doesn't work
<LjL> how come that in Kubuntu, even if i unselect "User list" from the KDM preferences, i'm still shown a user list? i'd rather just type in my username.
<lymeca> My display needs 1680x1050 and NOTHING shows on the screen after GRUB after a fresh gutsy install
<ibbuntu> _sidd: ok after another 3 reboots the hardware has been detected successfully every time
<lymeca> Why can't I even go to a terminal and modify xorg.conf there?
<knix> I thought the subpixel changes were reverted
<_sidd> ibbuntu, so the question is... why isn't it workibng in non-recovery mode.
<ibbuntu> _sidd: indeed, I'm booting back to normal mode to see if booting to recovery mode reset some vital thing (I'm clutching at straws here)
<_sidd> ibbuntu, can write down the PCI ID of the gigabit ethernet card (as found in the recovery mode), and then reboot into regular mode and see what gets listed for that PCI ID?
<ReL1K> hmmm new wpasupplicant fix, does that fix the wpa2 reconnection issues?
<_sidd> lymeca: try booting from a live CD and then look at the contents of xorg.conf
<thompa> i can get any dvds to play anymore, ive tried everything. reinstalling codecs and multi-media apps
<ibbuntu> _sidd: sorry got ahead of you a bit, both NIC cards are now working in Normal mode but I can't see my home network with my wireless card. I will try what you suggested now.
<thompa> im getting dvd nav errors
<ibbuntu> _sidd: sorry how do I find my PCI ID?
<SpudDogg> man, gutsy is awesome.
<ibbuntu> is it the 00:xx.x ?
<thompa> can someone help me with opening dvds im at wits end
<SpudDogg> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<thompa> ive done all that
<thompa> thanks
<thompa> it was fine a few updates ago
<thompa> right now i can only think of back-up and reinstall from scratch
<SpudDogg> thompa, what errors are you getting?
<_sidd> ibbuntu: that's right... 00:xx.x is the PCI ID.
<thompa> SpudDogg: kaffeine says source seems encrypted
<lymeca> What package do I need to install flgrx drivers for my ATI X1300 video card?
<SpudDogg> are you sure you have that libdvdcss2 package installed correctly?  i would start with removing and reinstalling that
<SpudDogg> thompa: are you sure you have that libdvdcss2 package installed correctly?  i would start with removing and reinstalling that
<thompa> SpudDogg: i did that a few times yes thanks
<_sidd> ibbuntu, if the cards are working now... then your problem is solved, right?
<SpudDogg> thompa, hmm.  i've never had a problem with playing dvds before.  is it a brand new dvd or anything?
<thompa> SpudDogg: libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/thompa/.dvdnav/
<thompa> thats vlc from command line
<thompa> SpudDogg: no dvds play at all
<ibbuntu> _sidd: well sort of, but I still can't connect to my home network, which suggests there may be a further problem. I'm still investigating
<SpudDogg> !restricted
<thompa> SpudDogg: libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB (0x00000
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ibbuntu> btw the PCI IDs are the same in both normal and recovery mode
<thompa> SpudDogg: i dont know i tried that too, ive been using ubuntu for a while sorry
<thompa> SpudDogg: by the way its same on my other computer running gutsy
<SpudDogg> thompa, i suppose it's possible there is a bug in gutsy, but i think it's a problem with your libdvdcss2/libdvdnav install
<ibbuntu> when I have the google home page in front of me I'll be happy
<choward_> I am having compiz problems... is compiz broken?
<thompa> SpudDogg: i think so and its related somehow to at what point it was updated
<lymeca> How do I install fglrx on gutsy?
<thompa> maybe i need to purge this stuff somehow
<choward_> I upgraded my fiesty to gutsy... the only problem I have right now is with compiz
<_sidd> choward_, what kind of problem?
<thompa> SpudDogg: i can remove dvdcss and dvdnav and reinstall reboot everything same problem
<thompa> the dvds plays fine in vlc windows btw
<choward_> I created a new user... logged in and had the Normal Desktop effects.  When I went to the new apearance settings and changed to Extra effects I lost my window manager...
<ScislaC> Is there a recommended method to run the KDE4 Beta 2? I'm on Gutsy and KDE3 is NOT installed.
<choward_> ^that sounds fun too
<choward_> If I try to start compiz from cli I get Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<ibbuntu> _sidd: I now have networking working again in my Feisty install, but not yet my Gutsy
<_sidd> choward_, ah... I've been getting that error too... I haven't been able to fix it.
<_sidd> ibbuntu: that's awesome! try repeating the same steps in gutsy.
<ibbuntu> _sid: well the steps required in Feisty were simply to boot into it, and it worked straight away. Unfortunately the same can't be said about my gutsy install
<crdlb> choward_, _sidd, what video card?
<choward_> Compiz worked fine in 7.04  and it is weird that I got desktop effects when I created a new user.
<choward_> Intel 915
<_sidd> crdlb: intel 965
<crdlb> try: LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace
<crdlb> in a terminal
<ibbuntu> _sidd: I enabled the restricted broadcom drivers in my gutsy install and my system has frozen. I can move the mouse, and I'm able to get to tty1 with ctrl-alt-f1
<ibbuntu> I've done sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and now it works. In kernel 2.6.22-10
<_sidd> ibbuntu: everything works?
<ibbuntu> let's just hope it doesn't crash any time soon. I'm not confident about getting it working in 2.6.22-12 as it was after trying to get it to work in that kernel that things started breaking
<choward_> I tried LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace  Compiz does not start and I get no errors.
<ibbuntu> _sidd: everything except kernel 2.6.22-12, which I'd rather not try as it works in this earlier kernel
<_sidd> ibbuntu: Yes... I would suggest you stick to this setup for a few days (it could still be a flaky hardware problem, which happened to fix itself).
<ibbuntu> _sidd: thanks for your help, I'm going to have a rest now :)
<_sidd> ibbuntu: np
<choward_> k... I edited /usr/bin/compiz and changed INDIRECT="no" to yes.  When I run it I get "Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present."
<lymeca> I just installed gutsy and fglrx
<lymeca> But nothing is showing up on my screen after GRUB
<choward_> Sweet dreams linxeh
<choward_> anyone have a fix for compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<fredrin> hello
<fredrin> got some trouble with sound, got a ACL268 Chip snd-hda-intel Tried compiling, alsa 1.15rc2, tried driver from realtek.com.tw, basicly a patched version of alsa 1.14, the card shows up in /proc/asound/
<fredrin> but i just cant get any sound
<fredrin> and tried a tip a found at launchpad that was to reinstall some alsa libs
<fredrin> mplayer seams to work with out any errors
<cirkit> which one of you niggers is responsible for creating ubuntu?
<rsk> hahahah
<rsk> cirkit: that would be mark shuttleworth
<cirkit> ahh....thank you.
<rsk> millionare that went to space
<rsk> and done bunch of stuff
<cirkit> are you serious?
<rsk> now he's trying to make ubuntu the default desktop
<rsk> cirkit: nope
<rsk> ops
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<rsk> cirkit: i am serious
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@unaffiliated/cirkit]  by LjL
<rsk> read that wrong
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rsk> troll?
<rsk> :)
<fredrin> most likely
<fredrin> heh
<fredrin> then a compiz question: When i start a new program, ie a terminal from the quicklaunch, the windowborder is hidden under the top gnome toolbar
<fredrin> is this a but or a setting fault?
<fredrin> bug
<_sidd> fredrin, is it hidden or is it missing?
<h1st0> fredrin: Window placement should be enabled so it doesn't get set behind there.
<fredrin> just hidden
<fredrin> i can get to it if i chose to move or maximiz
<fredrin> but must chose that from the taskbar
<fredrin> bottom gnome menu
<fredrin> just anoying
<fredrin> seams like the default of starting any new window is to start in the top left corner of the screen
<fredrin> gah
<fredrin> h1st0: sweet. that did the trick
<fredrin> then it's just the sound :(
<h1st0> Whats wrong with sound?
<h1st0> This is yet antoher reason compizconfig-settings-manager should be installed by default on gusty
<Xero> lol Firefox is seemingly broken.
<Xero> A google search takes 10 minutes on a 768kbps connection....
<Pici> Maybe its google that has the problem?
<Pici>  /devils advocate
<_sidd> Or the network connection?
<Xero> Pici, no website works. The network connection is seemingly fine.
<Xero> If you're sure, _sidd, I'll restart my network connection.
<Xero> hmm321igetdropper
<_sidd> What do you get if you ping a website?
<Xero> WTF? Disabling networking didn't drop me from IRC!
<Xero> PING google.com (64.233.167.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Xero> 64 bytes from py-in-f99.google.com (64.233.167.99): icmp_seq=2 ttl=235 time=38.1 ms
<Xero> Then it stops.
<_sidd> And other websites?
<Xero> 64 bytes from p1-ha-hf-cluster.medialogik.com (72.51.27.51): icmp_seq=1 ttl=35 time=127 ms (many times, almost same output, http://pie.com does not show up in FF)
<RAdams> Alright, let's talk about something very obviously important: What's the new Gusty wallpaper going to be?!
<h1st0> RAdams: I'm pretty sure it was posted in the forums
<Xero> RAdams, it's going to be sickeningly nasty.
<RAdams> And who else is glad that ugly dapper-ish/vista-ish chocolate one was removed
<RAdams> No, that one was removed
<h1st0> ahh
<Xero> RAdams, me.
<h1st0> good
<RAdams> Did you update today?
<RAdams> Run your updates
<RAdams> POW no wallpaper
<RAdams> D:
<RAdams> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas
<Pici> Xero: Have you tried removing ipv6 support?  I know it sounds a far fetched solution, but I've seen it fix networking problems like that.
<Xero> Pici, already done in FF.
<Xero> System wide, no.
<Pici> Do you need it enabled?
<Xero>  No.
<Pici> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Xero> :O pie.com shows up after disabling Compiz!
<Xero> Also, I recently got a kernel update and a dbus update. Would that be the problem?
<Xero> I didn't reboot afterwards.
<Xero> brb reboot. I need to see if it will work enough to even display the disabling IPv6 page after that.
<RAdams> Xero: did you get the headers from last night's update?
<RAdams> It will make a difference
<Xero> RAdams, it was 5 minutes ago's update.
<RAdams> oh
<RAdams> lol
<RAdams> I just booted up
<RAdams> >.<
<Xero> oh
<RAdams> I assumed it was from the nightly
<Xero> Well I'm rebooting now.
<RAdams> ok
<RAdams> gl!
<Xero> thx
<Remote> I close connections.
<Xero> Still too laggy to even attempt loading that page.
<_sidd> Xero, is it the same with any other browser?
<Xero> _sidd, it's not -as- bad with Konqueror.
<Xero> Still horribly slow, though.
<Xero> It's taking 20 seconds and counting to get 13.1KB
<Drizzt321> whats a good php/perl/misc source editor?
<Drizzt321> I remember I had one I liked when I was running debian, and it was something like glade, but thats not it.
<fredrin> now another problem. I used to map keys with .Xmodmap, but now that does not work any more. I get asked to load the .Xmodmap file when the computer starts, but the mapping does not work
<fredrin> is there a more ubuntu way of mapping keys?
<_sidd> Xero, hmmm... weird.
<RAdams> fredrin: gnome-keybinding-properties
<fredrin> RAdams: k
<fredrin> thanks
<RAdams> np
<Xero> _sidd, I'm going to try unplugging my cord frm the router and putting it back
<fredrin> RAdams: did not mean that. I would like to customize the keyboard, like make CAPS-LOCK into ESC,
<fredrin> switch keys
<Xero> W.T.F?
<Xero> Unplugged from the router and it didn't drop me!
<fredrin> Xero: Wireless?
<Xero> fredrin, this computer doesn't have wireless.
<fredrin> oh, maybe it hashehe
<fredrin> just kidding man :)
<leperkhanz> New xgl, new nvidia drivers... still no direct rendering.  *sigh*
<leperkhanz> 1700 fps in glxgears though.
<Xero> That should do it. sudo ifdown eth0.
<Xero> If I'm still here, this PC is cursed.
<leperkhanz> Wait, now I'm getting 75,000 fps.
<Xero> Okay. Now I'm amazed.
<leperkhanz> I somehow doubt that.
<fredrin> i guess you are
<_sidd> Xero: ifconfig
<leperkhanz> back to 1700
<Xero> This freakin computer will not disconnect...
<Xero> ifconfig returns eth0 and lo
<Xero> I did 'sudo ifdown eth0'
<_sidd> Does eth0 have an IP address?
<fredrin> Xero: are you using irc from that computer?
<Xero> fredrin, yes.
<Xero> _sidd, yes. 192.168.1.6
<fredrin> hehe, strange
<Xero> Strange indeed.
<fredrin> take the cable out of the computer
<fredrin> that should do it
<leperkhanz> Yeah, 11 fps in Urban Terror.
<leperkhanz> *sigh*
<fredrin> unless you are on wireless or gprs over bluetooth, lol
<Xero> It got unplugged from the router.
<Xero> I have no wireless and no bluetooth.
<Xero> It's -still- unplugged from the router and now it gets Google.
<fredrin> but unplugg from the computer aswell
<fredrin> so you're 100% sure that you're disconnected
<Xero> Yes. I have no bluetooth and no wireless internet devices.
<Xero> Strange. My original problem is solved.
<Xero> Now I'm starting to think I'm delusional.
<fredrin> could be a bug in the matrix
<fredrin> haha
<_sidd> Haha... that's funny!
<wabid> does anyone here have a z61p by chance
<Xero> Seriously, what the F***
<fredrin> but is ther a network cat5 cable connected to the computer?
<leperkhanz> Yeah, 15 fps with compiz on... lol
<Xero> hmm I did a google "im feeling lucky" search on Firefox for WTF?????? and it returned porn. Now i'm sure I'm connected.
<Xero> Someone please come to my house and shoot me. I'll still be alive. This world doesn't exist anymore, obviously. (This means I'm more puzzled than anyone else)
<leperkhanz> What is Xgl-lockfile-wr?
<fredrin> it sure sound strange
<wabid> or does anyone have a wuxga monitor
<Xero> fredrin, yes. There's a cat5 connected to the computer, but what is it sending my data to? A hamster?
<fredrin> Xero: don't know, you could by fault have taken out the wrong cable of the router
<Xero> fredrin, nope. Mine's the only black one I had.
<fredrin> so if you take out the cable in the computer you're 100% sure
<leperkhanz> yep mupen64 just instant crashes too.
<Xero> Maybe I do have wireless. I don't know anymore. I seriously doubt my existence as of this moment.
<RAdams> xero, lol
<leperkhanz> *sigh* no games at all.   i am such a sad panda.
<CountX> ubuntu was in wired magazine
<CountX> this month
<Xero> Does anyone have trouble viewing this in Firefox? http://xero-games.com
<leperkhanz> 1964 runs perfect.... with no video... *sigh*
<Xero> IE has some kinda problem with my image link.
<CountX> in the geekipedia, its under F for free
<CountX> leperkhanz: wine?
<leperkhanz> yeah, but I have bad fps in ANYTHING i try to run.  even linux native binaries.  and glxinfo says "Direct Rendering: No" Even though I get 1800 fps in glxgears.
<_sidd> Xero, it works for me.
<leperkhanz> Something is broken on here, and I can't figure it out.
<Xero> _sidd, Okay. Now boot into Windows and attempt to view it on IE.
<CountX> leperkhanz: bug report?
<leperkhanz> xero: works for me, too.
<leperkhanz> CountX: did that.
<musikgoat> lo all, anyone here have issues with tilda showing an all gray display but accepting commands?  when I kill tilda and restart it, everything works fine...  anyone seen this?
<leperkhanz> a couple of times.
<Xero> It won't work on IE for some reason. My school now has no source of games.
<CountX> leperkhanz: it is beta, so not everything is going to work
<leperkhanz> Yes, but I've had this problem for a month of Gutsy.
<CountX> leperkhanz: i cant get my wireless working, and people day they have bcm43xx working on gutsy
<CountX> does the US have a pirate party?
<rsk> yes
<CountX> WHERE DO I SIGN UP?!?!
<rsk> in sweden we have one and i voted for them
<rsk> only got 0.60% ~ thou
<rsk> :&
<jepp> will Gutsy have implemented acer_acpi for acer hotkeys?
<CountX> yeah i say the video :P
<CountX> saw*
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-25
<CountX> when is part 2 coming out
<CountX> "Steal this film"
<rsk> ah..
<rsk> would have to ask in efnet in the piratebay's channel
<rsk> ops piratepartie's
<CountX> i will go :)
<CountX> what is the channel?
<CountX> for piratebay?
<rsk> ask in #piratbyran.org
<CountX> is that the english one?
<rsk> there's only one
<CountX> is that you in there?
<rsk> jup
<cdm10> Is the beta looking to be on-time?
<rsk> cdm10 there's no updates on that so i think so..
<cdm10> rsk: ok
<cdm10> I have a badly broken system, so I'm using Windows 'till I can reinstall with the Gutsy beta.
<CountX> oh yeah, i have a prob too
<CountX> when i boot up it complains about harddrive format checking or something
<CountX> and i have to press ctrl+alt+del to start ubuntu
<Xero> Does anyone have a dual boot system so they can help me with a small website issue?
<CountX> Xero: i dual boot
<Xero> CountX, try to view http://www.xero-games.com in IE
<Xero> tell me if the picture appears.
<CountX> one sec
<CountX> i dont know if i have IE
<Xero> If you have Windows, you have IE. Trust me.
<tonyyarusso> yeah, it can't function without it
<h1st0> Actually you can install windows without ie.
<h1st0> tinyxp
<Xero> Once again, I ask if this world truly exists. EVERYTHING I KNOW IS A LIE!!!!
<databuddy> h1st0
<databuddy> try using browser in folder to go to an inet addy
<databuddy> ie is integrated in still
<h1st0> no its hacked out
<h1st0> doesn't work anymore.
<h1st0> You haven't played with tinyxp yet.
<CountX> Xero: emo?
<CountX> h1st0: i have xp x64
<CountX> Xero: http://pure-wrath.com/yeah%20it%20works.JPG
<Xero> CountX, no. I unplugged my ethernet to discover I have wireless, even though Ubuntu doesn't detect it (neither does Windows!), and now I hear of WinXP without Internet Explorer.
<Xero> CountX, then it's my school's fault.
<Xero> Thanks for helping.
<CountX> Xero: glad i could help
<CountX> Xero: you do that graphic in gimp?
<Xero> Also, TV Links and DAEMONTools.
<Xero> CountX, no. Kagar did it.
<CountX> Xero: what about tv-links and DEAMONtools?
<Xero> CountX, I see them on your desktop/taskbar
<Xero> Whats your msn by the way?
<CountX> Xero: oh haha
<CountX> why?
<Xero> I don't know. I ask everyone.
<CountX> lol
<Xero> Large buddy list makes you look like a bigger nerd.
<Xero> :)
<NeoGeo64> I wish it would hurry up and be october 17
<CountX> NeoGeo64: what for?
<NeoGeo64> so the new version is out
<Xero> CountX, for Gutsy to be official
<maccam94> i thought it was the 18th
<CountX> Xero: wooohooo
<jepp> tried to install WLAN (Atheros 5006EG) on my Acer Aspire 7520G by using the WinXP driver, but this doesn't work. iwconfig: "no wireless extensions."
<NeoGeo64> whats new in the next version
<Xero> CountX, so what's your MSN anyway?
<CountX> Xero: i /msg'd you
<Xero> I don't see it.
<CountX> Xero: look harder
<CountX> Xero: HOW MANY LIGHTS DO YOU SEE!!!
<Xero> It isn't at the bottom of my XChat, where I keep that kind of stuff, so it's not there,
<Xero> I see 4 "lights".
<CountX> :P
<CountX> ok you pass
<CountX> Xero: marcel.lowrie@gmail.com
<CountX> Xero: im not on right now tho
<Xero> Woah. You just gave that out to the channel.
<CountX> i dont know what to use for msn on linux
<Xero> Beware of spambots.
<Xero> CountX, try Pidgin or Kopete.
<CountX> that would only give me an excuse to use another email
<NeoGeo64> pigdin.. i still cannot believe they renamed it pidgin
<NeoGeo64> gaim was so much better
<CountX> lol
<Xero> gaim induced lawsuits.
<NeoGeo64> how about laim
<NeoGeo64> linux aol msger
<Xero> *aim = LAWSUIT
<CountX> Xero: besides msn messenger asks you if you want to add someone before they can msg you, why would it matter if i gave it out on here?
<hydrogen> unless your program name is naim
<hydrogen> in which case you don't get a lawsuit
<hydrogen> because no one knows about you
<jepp> has anybody an Aspire 7520G with the same problem?
<Xero> CountX, because your email was just given out on a spambot-prone interweb hole.
<CountX> jepp: wireless?
<NeoGeo64> idk my bff jil
<jepp> yes
<CountX> Xero: i dont use that gmail :P
<h1st0> rofl @ NeoGeo64
<NeoGeo64> the new name change angers me
<NeoGeo64> it makes me wanna go out and stab people with a pencil
<h1st0> What name change?
<Xero> I stab cows with a pencil.
<Xero> Then they go MOOOOOOOOOOOOO and kick me.
<NeoGeo64> pencils rule. theyre so much better than pens.
<CountX> NeoGeo64: as long as you yell things about the government whilst doing said stabbing, you ok in my book
<Xero> lol CountX
<Xero> Also, i think this is offtopic.
<NeoGeo64> 911 was an inside job, bush is a retard, iraq is a quagmire
<NeoGeo64> stab stab stab
<CountX> NeoGeo64: ok, now shhh
<CountX> lol
<CountX> they eye in the sky will hear
<NeoGeo64> What do I do with all of these old Linux CDs I have?
<Xero> I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, so come to my channel if you want offtopic chat.
<Xero> It's in my whois if you dont know where my channel is.
<jepp> sound also doesn' work on my laptop
<CountX> jepp: thats a real bummer
<CountX> jepp: jep that sucks
<CountX> i mean yep
<jepp> :(
<h1st0> NeoGeo64: what name chnage?
<CountX> Xero: did you just rip a bunch of flash games and put them on your site/
<Xero> CountX, yes.
<Xero> Not rip, though.
<Xero> They were 'webmaster games' mostly, and it's for my school.
<jepp> thought that atheros is supported by ubuntu...is there anything I can do?
<SpudDogg> has anyone tried to run sopcast on gutsy?  i have the program running, but i don't get any video at all.  do i need to open a link in mplayer?  if so, what's the default address?
<Xero> ITs a collection of school approved games and crap I like.
<_sidd> jepp: have you tried ndiswrapper, or driverloader?
<jepp> I tried ndiswrapper: "Hardware present"
<jepp> but it stillt doesn't work
<CountX> Xero: damnit that space invaders i can never beat it
<Xero> lol CountX
<CountX> Xero: you should run a runescape server
<CountX> Xero: make it a fun server
<Xero> CountX, how do I do that?
<CountX> Xero: very illegally
<_sidd> jepp: http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader
<CountX> Xero: well not in my opinion, but yeah jagex doesnt like it
<Xero> CountX, how would people connect to that?
<CountX> Xero: you host a .jar on your site, and its used as a client
<CountX> Xero: and you run a server on a machine at home or w.e
<Xero> CountX, if you host the server I'll host the client.
<Xero> Deal?
<CountX> Xero: lol, i dont need a client, :P i have server
<CountX> pure-wrath.com is mine
<CountX> plus, i dont know that it works on linux
<Xero> It doesn't except the client, which runs thru java
<jepp> _sidd, there doesn't exist a download for my kernel (2.6.22-12-386) :(
<Xero> CountX, there's a runMoparScape-linux.sh
<Xero> It runs on Linux.
<CountX> Xero: im lookin for it
<CountX> Xero: did you find a link
<Xero> CountX, yes.
<Xero> CountX, what port should I run that on?
<CountX> Xero: link me?
<Xero> I'm thinking 6112.
<CountX> Xero: i dont remember
<Xero> CountX, 6112 is my Warcraft port.
<Xero> If i run MoparScape while I'm not running Warcraft, I can use 6112.
<Xero> What's your server IP?
<CountX> hmmm, good question
<jepp> hope that ubuntu will support hotkeys/WLAN/Sound/Chip for my Acer Aspire 7520G as soon as posible...
<rsk> jepp: i hope that too
<CountX> Xero: where did you find the linux moparscape?
<jepp> Vista wins...for now
<jepp> :( :( :( :(
<CountX> jepp: no it doesnt, it never won
<Xero> CountX, it came with the Windows one.
<jepp> in this special situation it wins
<jepp> because industry do what they say
<rsk> jepp: i think aces is talking about shipping linux for some selected computers
<_sidd> jepp: if you have ethernet... you can use the installer from their website.
<rsk> acer*
<jepp> _sidd  I am using ethernet...ok I try
<_sidd> jepp, it downloads and builds the modules for your version of the kernel.
<_sidd> jepp, you may need the linux-headers for your kernel installed.
<jepp> _sidd, can I also use dldrinstall.run?
<_sidd> jepp, yes that's the one I meant.
<terlmann> I have a bug to report but I want someone else to file it
<terlmann> I am lazy :-)
<ReL1K> anyone here got a t61 with intel drivers working decent?
<terlmann> It is a bug that appears when you install feisty : run the network shares command while running synaptic in download mode ( already getting some packages. Network shares will request you install smb  stuff ,tell it no. close the network shares dialog. this immediatly crashes synaptic
<jepp> _sidd: "The generic package is not compatible with this system since kernel modules can't be compiled. There is also no pre-compiled package available for your kernel. Please read "Pre-compiled vs. generic packages" for more information."
<jepp> :(
<_sidd> jepp... does it say why it can't compile the modules?
<_sidd> ReL1K... I have a T61 with intel graphics.
<jepp> it only says, that there are no package compatible for my kernel.
<ReL1K> _sidd: hows everything working, have you gotten your fingerprint reader working?
<ReL1K> compiz is still buggy since its being blacklisted atm
<_sidd> ReLiK... I don't have a fingerprint reader.
<ReL1K> ah
<_sidd> ReL1K, compiz doesn't work for me either.
<choward_> I get compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<choward_> :(
<ReL1K> _sidd you can fix it
<ReL1K> sudo nano compizon
<ReL1K> #!/bin/sh
<ReL1K> SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<ReL1K> control x, yes
<ReL1K> chmod 755 compizon
<ReL1K> cp compizon /usr/local/bin
<ReL1K> then just type compizon to get it working
<ReL1K> or you can add the SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz--replace in services section
<_sidd> ReL1K, nice!
<nomasteryoda|w> sweet
<_sidd> Thanks, I'll try that.
<ReL1K> np
<choward_> didn't work for me
<nny> umm.. did an update today and having terminal issues.. whenever I try to do commands like "dmesg" into remote boxes, it dies and I have to restart xterm..
<nny> only in ssh sessions to remote boxes though
<nny> and it doesn't matter what box -_-
<ReL1K> choward_: right click on your desktop and turn desktop effects to on
<nomasteryoda|w> now will that compizon work for kubuntu as well?
<wabid> any chance someone can pm me and help me with xorg
<nomasteryoda|w> not much noise here wabid
<wabid> it should work with kde
<nomasteryoda|w> if its gutsy, then you should be able to ask here
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<wabid> as far as i know it should replace kdes window manager
<nomasteryoda|w> i just have to start mine most times by hand
<nomasteryoda|w> replace ... wild
<ReL1K> nomasteryoda|w: not sure, ide assume so
<ReL1K> and _sidd, have you got dual mons working?
<nomasteryoda|w> i only got from the #!/bin/sh
<nomasteryoda|w>  on down
<bernier> Hi, where can I find a tut on making work my ati card with compiz?
<ReL1K> bernier: try from the command shell: SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<ReL1K> see if that work
<ReL1K> works
<ReL1K> _sidd:  another good thing to try
<ReL1K> that gives you some nice resolution
<nny> anyone got a method for troubleshooting xterm hanging on remote session when doing things like dmesg, etc. that require scrolling of terminal?
<_sidd> ReL1K: I was able to clone my screen to an external display using xrandr
<ReL1K> sudo xrandr --output LVDS --auto
<nomasteryoda|w> i have dual working on my nvidia on the desktop... with gutsy...
<bernier> Rel1k: /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No composite extension
<nomasteryoda|w> compiz too
<ReL1K> nomasteryoda|w: yea, nvidia's are working nice its the intels that are having probs
<ReL1K> _sidd: yea, i have a dvi and vga output on my docking station hooked up to both monitors
<ReL1K> can't get both to work
<nomasteryoda|w> needs to add # Section "DRI"
<nomasteryoda|w>    # Mode    0666
<nomasteryoda|w>     #  EndSection
<nomasteryoda|w>  to the end of xorg.conf
<nomasteryoda|w> without #'s
<ReL1K> nomasteryoda|w: is this true for intel cards too?
<DanaG> Argh, black screen on resume from suspend.
<_sidd> ReL1K: sudo xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --auto
<DanaG> **** nvidia.
<nomasteryoda|w> i had to do that on this intel based laptop
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<nomasteryoda|w> worst you can do is try
<ReL1K> _sidd: does that work?
<nomasteryoda|w> just change the file if not
<ReL1K> yea, ill try it when i get into work tomorrow
<_sidd> ReL1K: it had worked for me... but I haven't tried it recently (after the most recent updates).
<AmyRose> Speaking of Compiz, how do you get it to stop falling back on metacity? I want it to fall back on kwin instead
<nomasteryoda|w> AmyRose, you can manually edit the config file
<nomasteryoda|w> and set it
* AmyRose hates this GNOME bias...
<AmyRose> nomasteryoda|w: And how would I do that?
<nomasteryoda|w> just  a min
<nomasteryoda|w> look under ~/.compizconfig/
<nomasteryoda|w> bbl
<jim> how make a chroot of ubuntu? debbotstrap?
<wabid> can someone please apt-get install firefox-granparadiso-gnome-support and take a screenshot, it will also install firefox-granparadiso as a dependency
<RAdams> is anyone else having a problem with gusty forgetting what plugins you've selected?
<jim> RAdams: I'm totally new here, but I'm also a dd... is there not a bug tracking system you can check?
<RAdams> jim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/144122
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144122 in pidgin "Pidgin 2.2.0 Forgets Plugin Selections (Ubuntu Gusty x86 Tribe 5)" [Undecided,New] 
<RAdams> ;)
<RAdams> One step ahead of you
<jim> so you found it :)
<RAdams> Just wondering if anyone here is using gusty x86
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to bind samba only to lo and tap0?
<RAdams> So we can !confirm
<rsk> i am
<jim> as long as you're one step ahead... you know how to make a chroot of any version of ubuntu?
<RAdams> rsk, can you open pidgin and make some plugin selections?
<RAdams> and jim, yes
<rsk> sure
<RAdams> rsk: make some selections, close it and see if it remembers them
<RAdams> you have to close the whole program
<rsk> ok
<rsk> restarted it
<rsk> choosed 2 plugins
<jim> would it be as easy as obtaining a debootstrap config file and let it fly?
<rsk> anything else+
<RAdams> rsk, it remembered those plugins?
<rsk> lets c
<rsk> yes
<jim> #include <stdio.h<
<RAdams> :|
<jim> ohh, he meant let's SEE
<rsk> ghhehe
<RAdams> jim if ubotu was here, I'd send !lame | jim
<rsk> ;)
<RAdams> rsk, do you mind posting your prefs.xml to pastebin?
<rsk> where is it located
<wabid> anyone think they could help me with this - http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/857/screenshotvt1.png
<RAdams> ~/.purple/prefs.xml
<FatDave> hey RAOF.  you around?
<jim> purple pink prefs ping purposely privatizing porn
<rsk> http://pastebin.ca/709851
<RAdams> wabid: view settings are same in both browsers?
<RAdams> ty rsk
<RAdams> checking now
<wabid> yea
<wabid> its a fresh install of both
<jim> so here is my situation
<jim> I run debian
<wabid> its not just the page thats fucked up
<wabid> look at the toolbars
<jim> I want to see what ubuntu looks and acts like
<wabid> sorry bout swearing
<jim> so
<jim> I want to make a chroot of ubuntu
<jim> I don't have anything downloaded, I figured debootstrap can do it...
<jim> where do I go from here?
<RAdams> rsk: you're the best! that fixed it!
<RAdams> I had a bum prefs.xml somehow
<RAdams> now my pidgin remembers plugin selections
<RAdams> I stole yours
<RAdams> lol
<jim> also
<jim> I'm kinda shying away from rebooting, since it seems like my cmos battery won't hold a charge...
<riotkittie>  i blacklisted the rt2500usb driver and loaded 2x00usb... and now my adapter seems to not exist :|
<RAdams> jim: CMOS battery = $8 :|
<RAdams> You might be a Linux user if...
<riotkittie> $8 = a lot of beef jerky.
<RAdams> instead of spending 8 bucks on a cmos battery, you just never reboot
<RAdams> linux: because you can
<RAdams> I should go into the commercial biz
<riotkittie> more like... linux: because you like it when it hurts :|
<RAdams> lol
<RAdams> It hurts but it feels good
<RAdams> ubuntu +1= ubuntu-spam
<jim> right now I dont want to reboot... if I go to the trouble of replacing the cmos battery, I might go all the way and get a quad core amd64
<RAdams> lol!
<RAdams> we are kindred souls
<RAdams> damn battery... NEW PROCESSOR TIME
<riotkittie> i'm glad i broke because i dont have those issues :D
<jim> I already put a dual amd64 on the mail server... deleting spam has never been so fast
<jim> now if I can get spamassassin going on that box with trainable bayes, I'm set :)
<FatDave> anyone wanna give a go at debugging a weird nvidia restricted driver problem?
<nemik> is anyone running compiz here?
<wabid> yea
<nemik> can you try something for me really quick?
<nemik> run terminal from Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal. then maximise it with the little top-right box icon
<wabid> sure
<wabid> k
<nemik> is it totally maximised or are sides and top kinda cut off?
<wabid> actually it a little undersized
<nemik> at the top?
<nemik> but firefox is fine, right?
<wabid> yea
<nemik> like this: http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/5974/screenshoteb0.png ?
<wabid> terminal is definatly wrong
<wabid> yea exactly
<nemik> gvim is the same. it's making me crazy
<wabid> yea i noticed it before i think nautilus might do it too
<nemik> but firefox, calculator, etc are ok
<wabid> i lied
<wabid> nautilus is fine
<nemik> nautilus is fine
<nemik> yea
<wabid> i noticed it before, i know something else is wrong too
<nemik> it was fine like 2 weeks ago. i tried with gtk-window-decorator instead of emerald and same thing. may be a gtk or compiz problem
<nemik> what video card you running?
<m1r3> morning
<m1r3> anyone awake ?
<wabid> sure
<m1r3> hi m8
<wabid> xchat doesnt have a problem
<wabid> thats gtk right?
<m1r3> can u help me with somthing ?
<wabid> probably not but you can try
<m1r3> i installed today all updates for gutsy and lost wlan support , with kernel from cd everything works ok , but after update ,wlan card just wont work
<wabid> sorry i updated today too and my wlan still works
<RAdams> alright... how do you send a file in pidgin?!?!
<RAdams> I've forgotten
<RAdams> D:
<RAdams> trying to send to someone on aim
<m1r3> click on name right click
<m1r3> wabid , what wlan card u have ?
<wabid> atheros something
<wabid> whatever ibm/lenovo was shipping a year ago
<m1r3> ye that is too good :D
<wabid> how bout you
<m1r3> i have dlink usb wlan key
<wabid> i gotta disappear to the library for 10 min
<wabid> see ya
<m1r3> at my suprise after install gutsy, it worked like charm , but after upgrade, all my happines ...
<m1r3> ok c u m8
<jim> cum 8??
<m1r3> :)
<m1r3> jim , u know somthing bout wlaln ?
<jim> nope
<m1r3> kk
<jim> right now I'm trying to run debootstrap to create a ubuntu on some other partition
<RAdams> m1r3: report it on launchpad, and see if there are any similar bugs
<m1r3> radams , can u give some advice about it ?
<nemik> is anyone running compiz?
<m1r3> i never done it b4
<RAdams> m1r3: www.launchpad.net/ubuntu sign up and follow the steps, they make it very easy and it automatically searches for similar bugs
<RAdams> it's very handy
<RAdams> and a great way to help bring support about for buggy hardware
<m1r3> ok creating account
<m1r3> radams ,how do i add one for this problem ?
<m1r3> name of usb card or ?
<RAdams> A good title might be "Recent Gusty Update Breaks Support for XXXXXX" where the x's are your usb key model
<RAdams> more details are better
<m1r3> problem is i reinstaled system so i can get back online
<m1r3> but i drop all info i can
<m1r3> tnx m8
<RAdams> and someone is probably going to want to see the results of this command: lsusb
<m1r3> lsusb detected card corectly even after upgrade
<m1r3> i paste that in too
<RAdams> thanks for contributing to launchpad! its what makes ubuntu even better. :)
<RAdams> yes
<m1r3> np, thank you for help m8
<RAdams> if it's long, use a pastebin
<m1r3> just one line in lsusb
<tripzero> anyone know how well gutsy works with touchscreens?
<DanaG> Odd: shared folders isn't working, even with an additional Local network interface.
<DanaG> And I got a BSOD again, in vbox-something.
<m1r3> gn all
<CountX> can someone help me get my wireless working
<CountX> anyone?
<tripzero> countx, what's your problem?
<wabid> can anyone help/explain this - http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/857/screenshotvt1.png
<CountX> tripzero: i installed ndiswrapper, then tried to make my bcm43xx work, then it didnt
<CountX> now im told that the bcm43xx works with the latest kernel
<CountX> :(
<CountX> also, how can i edit a .fla on ubuntu?
<fignew> wabid: what about it?
<wabid> somethings wrong with gran paradiso
<wabid> notice how some elements are huge
<tripzero> countx whats in a .fla that you need to edit?
<CountX> tripzero: whats usually in a .fla, lol, a flash file
<CountX> tripzero: more specifically my website
<CountX> whats a good php/html graphical editor?
<wabid> dreamweaver
<CountX> for linux?
<CountX> holy shite for realz OMG
<tripzero> countx, gedit
<tripzero> or phpedit
<tripzero> those are two good ones
<CountX> oh..
<CountX> well, i meant GUI
<CountX> like dreamweaver
<CountX> cause i dont actually program, in anything
<tripzero> and as for your wifi, have you made sure that ndiswrapper supports your card?
<CountX> i just need to make a website :P
<CountX> i uninstalled ndiswrapper
<tripzero> there aren't any really good wysiwyg editors in Linux IMHO
<CountX> cause someone said that the latest firmware make his card work
<tripzero> countx, so the support is already built into the gutsy kernel?
<tripzero> you just need to load the driver right?
<osirisx11> hi all, what is the easiest way to upgrade to latest gutsy from 7.04?
<jim> linux is really more about tech stuff... wizzywig is not necessarily what linux is best at... but I'd like to see something like a wm that has the same power of expression as the shell
<bur[n] er> osirisx11: change your sources.list, update & dist-upgrade
<tripzero> jim, I agree, but that doesn't mean that there shouldn't be a good wizzywig for linux
<osirisx11> thats it??
<CountX> tripzero: i dont know hw
<bur[n] er> osirisx11: indeed.  tread lightly with development versions.  it hasn't even hit beta yet
<tripzero> countx, do you have the firmware downloaded?
<osirisx11> ok ty
<tripzero> brb
<CountX> tripzero: i dont know where to get it from
<tripzero> countx, do a google search for your wireless card's model number + linux
<jim> tripzero: true... besides, isn't openoffice any good?
<jim> what about the gimp?
<CountX> the restricted driver manager says my card is in use
<jim> so if I build a chroot using the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromAnotherDistro
<tripzero> ooooo, the plot thickens
<jim> and I do so after mounting some new formatted partitions there, should I be able to chroot in there?
<jim> would it start the daemons etc
<tripzero> countx, in a terminal type ifconfig
<tripzero> tell me if you see a wlan0 or a wifi0 in there
<CountX> tripzero: nope, nothing
<jim> if not try ifconfig -a
<jim> nothing??
<CountX> i get, eth0, eth1, and lo
<tripzero> do you have two ethernet cards in there?
<jim> but ifconfig without -a is no output?
<CountX> one lan one modem and a wireless
<jim> is this a laptop
<CountX> ifconfig alone returns eth0 and lo
<CountX> jim: yes
<tripzero> what about iwconfig?
<jim> maybe one of your eths is really a firewire thing
<CountX> eth1 is a wireless
<CountX> Broadcom 4311
<tripzero> I love broadcom :|
<CountX> tripzero: me2 :|
<CountX> ok, the only reason im on here is cause i dont have any drugs or beer
<jim> so no one has done a chroot lately??
<CountX> and i figure if im sober i might as well do something worthwile
<CountX> fix my wireless and learn a little about linux
<CountX> and i assure you, im in this chat room a lot, so what i learn i will help others to do later
<jim> learn something about the shell
<CountX> jim: no
<jim> as mentioned before, it's where the power is
<jim>  your loss
<tripzero> countx, what does iwconfig return again?
<tripzero> and have you tried going into System->Admin->Networking?
<tripzero> and trying to connect to your AP
<Vissud> hello..I recently updated to the latest nvidia drivers, and now X won't recogonize my external lcd when I'm docked..any ideas?
<CountX_> ok im back
<CountX_> it still doesnt work after loading the firmware
<wabid> what version of the ati drivers is installed from the restricted driver manager, is it 8.40.4
<stdin> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-12.3 (gutsy), package size 8357 kB, installed size 22472 kB
<stdin> ^ 8.37.6
<CountX_> i installed my wireless through the restricted-manager and it still doesnt work
<CountX_> :(
<wabid> how can i figure out if ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run will work with my card
<wabid> and why is the gutsy not the newest driver
<Vissud> wabid: nvidia?
<wabid> no
<wabid> ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64
<shirish> after updates I'm getting an error about XKB configuration
<shirish> http://pastebin.ca/709931
<shirish> http://pastebin.ca/709931 for reference
<CountX_> anyone have a bcm4311 working on a laptop?
<CountX_> im having a but of trouble getting mine to wrok
<wabid> think i should install 8.40.0 ?
<NeoGeo64> someone help me
<NeoGeo64>  i was havin sex on cocaine and the excitement was too much to handle and i puked
<NeoGeo64> when i get too excited i puke
<CountX_> hahaha
<NeoGeo64> i need to talk to a dr
<NeoGeo64> this isnt normal
<CountX_> it is for you :P
<NeoGeo64> what kind of doctor do i need?
<CountX_> NeoGeo64: did you see that dog puking video?
<NeoGeo64> yes
<CountX_> NeoGeo64: funny stuff
<NeoGeo64> yeah
<NeoGeo64> my dog eats poop
<CountX_> is there any reason my bcm4311 shouldnt be working with the newest firmware
<tripzero> countx, do you have network-manager running?
<CountX_> tripzero: yep yep
<tripzero> does it see your card?
<CountX_> no
<CountX_> but it recognizes wireless
<CountX_> wireless connection roaming mode enabled
<tripzero> countX, does your AP have encryption?
<tripzero> or better yet, does your card have a LED to indicate that it's working?
<CountX_> tripzero: my card has a light, but its only and on/off light
<CountX_> tripzero: its off :(
<tripzero> lame
<nomasteryoda> one thing I've seen lately with NetworkManager... you have to start the thing as root... then restart the gnome networkmanager or the knetworkmanger
<AmyRose> OK, stupid Compiz won't run because I don't have Metacity installed!
<tripzero> countx, the only thing I can find on google is using ndiswrapper
<tripzero> I'm sure when gutsy hits mainstream there will be a nice howto on getting the broadcrap to install
<nomasteryoda> AmyRose, so you using ubuntu, xubuntu or kubuntu?
<AmyRose> nomasteryoda: Kubuntu, because I hate GNOME and XFCE :P
<Vissud> hello..I recently updated to the latest nvidia drivers, and now X won't recogonize my external lcd when I'm docked..any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> AmyRose, ok. makes sense...
<AmyRose> Any ideas on how to get Compiz to stop demanding that metacity be installed?
<AmyRose> I really do not feel like installing GNOME just to use Compiz on KDE
<CountX_> tripzero: still nothing bro
<CountX> ok im back and things still dont work
<CountX> when i run sudo iwlist eth1 scan i get this: eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<CountX> yet iwconfig reports that eth1 is my wirelless card
<stdin> CountX: does "iwlist scan" show anything ?
<CountX> stdin: yes but it shows nothing
<CountX> lol
<stdin> nothing on meaning I guess you mean
<CountX> stdin: lo cant scan, eth0 cant either, and no scan results for wth1
<CountX> and when i do that with sudo it says the same for lo and eth0 but eth1 suddenly doesnt support scanning: no such device
<stdin> mad
<CountX> mad?
<stdin> yep, mad, insane and generally unstable, mad
<CountX> that sucks
<tripzero> iwconfig eth1 up?
<nomasteryoda> hang on CountX ... most bcm cards can't scan
<CountX> like, am i doomed, it was said ealier on this same exact channel that someone had the same wifi card in a simular laptop had upgraded and it suddenly worked
<nomasteryoda> in linux
<CountX> nomasteryoda: so i have to know the ssid?
<CountX> i dont follow?
<nomasteryoda> i know what you are saying
<CountX> i just broke my cat5e too, man..
<nomasteryoda> how?
<CountX> the little prong thing at the end broke
<nomasteryoda> dang
<CountX> so it wont stay in
<CountX> like it wont click, it just kinda hangs
<CountX> plastic peice of crap
<nomasteryoda> ah, well small piece of duct tape and a piece of a popcicle stick will make it stick in
<CountX> if it doesnt support scanning then how can i find networks?
<nomasteryoda> that is the actual wire not the hardware, right?
<CountX> yeah
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> just a min
<CountX> i'll just have to go to the computer goodwill and get another..
<CountX> nomasteryoda: thanks for helping
<nomasteryoda> or a dumpster
<nomasteryoda> =
<nomasteryoda> i have about 10 i got from local comuter dumpster
<CountX> im kinda sitting in my hallway holding my eth cable to the side of my laptop
<CountX> i dont have clippers and the plastic prongs but i would totally do that
<CountX> if i had my own car
<CountX> otherwise i would look like a hobo
<nomasteryoda> man
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<CountX> yeah, it would be sad
<CountX> i could beg my mom to do it
<CountX> that would be lame tho
<CountX> plus she wont let me drive her mustanf
<nomasteryoda> heheh
<CountX> mustang*
<Vissud> hello..I recently updated to the latest nvidia drivers, and now X won't recogonize my external lcd when I'm docked..any ideas?
<CountX> i would totally speed tho im irresponsible
<nomasteryoda> Vissud, install the nvidia-settings tool
<nomasteryoda> it should
<nomasteryoda> witht hat
<nomasteryoda> with that thing
<CountX> i already had nvidia-settings installed when i installed the drivers
<CountX> too bad theres no desktop shortcut for it
<CountX> less people would have trouble
<nomasteryoda> you can have it save a new configuration for your cards/monitor (xorg.conf) and then put it into the /etc/X11/ folder as sudo of course
<nomasteryoda> there is one on the menu
<nomasteryoda> at least in mine
<nomasteryoda> kde that is
<FatDave> anyone an nvidia master in here?
<CountX> wait a sec brb
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> FatDave, i have 2 systems with nvidia
<FatDave> well, i have a pretty strange problem if you'll hear it
<nomasteryoda> one with 6.10 and another with gutsy
<nomasteryoda> shoot
<FatDave> i'm on gutsy.
<FatDave> first i'll give you a history so you don't have to ask all of the normal questions :)
<FatDave> I installed gutsy from the iso.
<FatDave> ran all of the updates via update manager
<FatDave> then enabled the nvidia restricted drivers
<FatDave> now, whenever I reboot I get the "failsafe graphics" screen
<nomasteryoda> CountX, check this out... sure its for dapper, but the directions are close to what I would tell you to try
<FatDave> I have captured a log on pastebin if you want to see it
<nomasteryoda> oh, nice
<nomasteryoda> hmmm, let me think on that a min
<nomasteryoda> FatDave, did you manually set the xorg.conf file?
<nomasteryoda> i would also install nvidia-settings
<nomasteryoda> makes life with it simpler
<nomasteryoda> i ask about the file ... because i had same thing h appen
<nomasteryoda> it sucked badly
<nomasteryoda> only failsafe it was...
<nomasteryoda> i had to mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup ...
<nomasteryoda> then run the nvidia-settings ...
<nomasteryoda> or even nvidia-xconfig (console command)
<nomasteryoda> which makes a nice new nvidia settings xorg.conf file...
<FatDave> i had nvidia-xconfig  set up my xorg.conf and it ended up looking like: http://pastebin.com/d385cf5dd
<nomasteryoda> then try to get x to load .. don't reboot, but try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (or gdm if you use ubuntu)
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> ooking
<FatDave> i then rebooted and my xorg log is as follows: http://pastebin.com/m5c55e543
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> you installed nvidia-glx right?
<nomasteryoda> or the "restricted manager driver"
<FatDave> yes
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> what model card is it?
<Frogzoo> really a feisty gripe, but why can't suspend stay working across kernel upgrades? this on again off again is killing me
<nomasteryoda> newer?
<nomasteryoda> does stink for sure Frogzoo .. irks me too
<FatDave> GeForce4 MX or something of the like
<nomasteryoda> ok
<FatDave> nVidia NV18 GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU
<FatDave> thats what lspci yields
<nomasteryoda> FatDave,  run... lspci |grep nV
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> well, that's a new card...
<nomasteryoda> i would ... aptitude remove nvidia-glx
<nomasteryoda> then aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<nomasteryoda> and see what happens with a reboot...
<nomasteryoda> the file looks okedoky
<nomasteryoda> xorg.conf that is
<nomasteryoda> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<nomasteryoda> that is the error that lead me to say that
<FatDave> the system is like 2 or 3 years old
<nomasteryoda> ok
<FatDave> is there a listing of what cards are supported by the drivers?
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<nomasteryoda> i had to use the newer drivers... my system is about 3 yrs old too
<nomasteryoda> NV31 [GeForce FX 5600XT]  (rev a1)
<nomasteryoda> that is my card
<FatDave> hm.  i think i tried the newer drivers and it failed the same way.  but i've scrubbed the machine since then.  do you really think i should try it?
<Dr_willis> hmm.. latest update has killed my sound.
<DShepherd> does flash still cause firefox to freeze up in gutsy?
<AmyRose> DShepherd: Why would anyone want to use that horrible browser? :P
<nomasteryoda> FatDave, i would
<DShepherd> AmyRose, what would you recommend? :-P
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<AmyRose> DShepherd: Konqueror and Opera are my personal faves
<AmyRose> Konqueror moreso than Opera
<FatDave> me hang on?
<DShepherd> AmyRose, its gots some great extensions... firebug is my bestfriend
<nomasteryoda> i use firefox and konqueror
<nomasteryoda> using Gran Paradisio now
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> i.e. ff3
<DShepherd> AmyRose, the day konqueror and Opera has a 'firebug' like extension... then i will switch
<DShepherd> but i use Opera from time to time. Konqueror less so
<DShepherd> epiphany too
<AmyRose> I am not a web developer, but I do like Konqueror's sidebar
<DShepherd> but still.. you didnt ansa my question. you know my ansa?
<AmyRose> and its rendering speed
<nomasteryoda> FatDave, yup
<DShepherd> nomasteryoda, you use flash?
<nomasteryoda> i have flash here
<nomasteryoda> working fine
<nomasteryoda> watch youtube
<DShepherd> nomasteryoda, kool. and thats ff3 you say?
<nomasteryoda> firefox 3 ya
<DShepherd> k
<nomasteryoda> it installed automagically into my /home profile
<nomasteryoda> the flash plugin that is
<hydrogen> opera is the only option.
<DShepherd> nomasteryoda, ah ok
<jim> so if I'm running debian...
<nomasteryoda> jim, what?
<jim> and I want to make a ubuntu chroot (initially) with the idea of having it be an independent boot
<jim> (all this cause I want to see it)
<brianski> howdy - is xorg 7.3 and composite by default still in gutsy?
<nomasteryoda> hmmm, lol
<brianski> s/in/planned for/
<nomasteryoda> it is default if hw supports
<nomasteryoda> like nvidia, intel and ati
<brianski> so, a radeon x600 (latest series of ati cards) would work, yeah?
<brianski> or is that dependent on the next ati driver?
<Dr_willis> i want to know how easy it will be to disable for my x200m laptop. :)
<brianski> the current one doesn't support composite
<nomasteryoda> brianski,  the next gen of drivers would be needed... I would bet
<jim> what's the best way of going about it? I already have debootstrap installed from a previous run of building packages
<nomasteryoda> Dr_willis, LOL
<jim> so would I get a config file for it?
<nomasteryoda> umm, if i knew... i would have done that
<nomasteryoda> uncle google?
<brianski> how does ubuntu detect if it should try compiz?
<brianski> is it just a list of drivers, or does it check some X capability, or ?
<nomasteryoda> its a script file.. but i don't know where
<jim> I have the wiki page in front of me... but since there are some dev types around (supposedly? :) I'm looking for opinions on some of the best ways of approaching together with why they feel it's a good way
<brianski> hmm, looks like aiglx support is waiting on 8.42 which isn't due out till early october
<brianski> so that's cutting it pretty close for gutsy
<nomasteryoda> they are cutting lots close it sees
<nomasteryoda> seems
<nomasteryoda> kernel updates up to last miniute
<Dr_willis> I agree there nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> FatDave, look at mine
<nomasteryoda> http://pastebin.com/m71014f40
<nomasteryoda> my xorg
<Dr_willis> My sound died after the last update.. getting new ones now.
<nomasteryoda> nice
<nomasteryoda> Dr_willis, i had to reboot to make mine work
<nomasteryoda> was toast this am
<Dr_willis> nomasteryoda,  i just booted. :)  now getting updates.. will reboot soon.
<Dr_willis> samba is still messed up for me also. :(
<nomasteryoda> man, not good
<nomasteryoda> i had to put my samba printer onto my Feisty music server
<jim> I'm perfectly comfortable building my own kernels, using make-kpkg generally with --initrd (ok so I'm lazy :P )
<nomasteryoda> working fine ... and accesisble as ipp now
<nomasteryoda> so i love it
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> i just use the ones from ubuntu
<jim> having said that, any recommendations for things that have to go into the kernel?
<Dr_willis> trying to browse my windows network - it times out instantly. oddly
<nomasteryoda> like we have now 2.6.22-12-generic
<nomasteryoda> no clue
<nomasteryoda> Dr_willis, hang on ... do you have portmap installed?
<Dr_willis> nomasteryoda,  hmm.. Not sure.
<Dr_willis> !find portmap
<nomasteryoda> =D
<ubotu> Found: portmap
<Dr_willis> portmap was NOT installed
<nomasteryoda> good
<nomasteryoda> that can be problem
<nomasteryoda> from memory
<Dr_willis> still getting a timeout.. but i just updated a lot of things. and the kernel.. needing to reboot.
<Dr_willis> bb in a few.
<nomasteryoda> me too...brb
<Dr_willis> Bummer.. still no sound. or samba.
<nomasteryoda> Dr_willis,  as for the samba, did you remove all the config files and try again?
<nomasteryoda> i know sometimes that helps...
<nomasteryoda> start with a simple file
<nomasteryoda> but alas, i have to sleep now..
<nomasteryoda> ya'll be good!
<Dr_willis> nomasteryoda,  yep. using the default ones. (clean isntall) removed them, purged them..
<Dr_willis> its not the shares on this box. its accessing the rest of the lan thats the issue it seems
<nomasteryoda> check firewall
<nomasteryoda> gohd  sleep needed
<nomasteryoda> nn
<johnficca> so does anyone have ekiga working yet?
<johnficca> mine just crashes 10 sec after starting
<newcar> hi, i have ubuntu 7.04 and i just updated my kernel to 2.6.22-12 from (deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted), everything is ok. Now i need to edit a module source code and recompile it, anyone can help-me?
<johnficca> I get ekiga: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libopal.so.2.2: undefined symbol:_ZN11PSafeObjectC2Ev
<AmyRose> Why on Earth does Compiz's wrapper script artificially require 64 MB of video RAM?
<AmyRose> I set the minimum to 0 and it's working fine with my 32 MB GeForce 4
<DanaG> Odd, now the auto-dim-on-idle still happens, but does not show an OSD.
<DanaG> oh, and emerald is used by default,
<DanaG> so I had to chmod -x it.
<DanaG> That's odd: I was changing tabs in Firefox, and yet the contents weren't changing.
<DanaG> Odd, now the auto-dim-on-idle still happens, but does not show an OSD.
<_dan_> is anyone using nvidia-glx-new driver atm?
<level1> hi, I installed gutsy without reformatting home so .kde was preserved, and its a little off, can I safely delete .kde?
<level1> it'll just restart from scratch, right?
<_dan_> sure
<level1> actually, can I rename /home/me to /home/me-backup or something?  will the screw anything up?
<DanaG> Odd: g-p-m still auto-dims on idle (and blinks twice, quite annoyingly, while doing it), but it no longer shows the OSD.
<Asad2005> I have an Opetron CPU and in synaptic it shows that installed kernel is i386 and generic, is it safe to remove i386 kernel from synaptic and leave only generic
<level1> _dan_: for some reason kde started into a failsafe, but it seems to be running kde alright... not sure what the deal is
<_dan_> yeah this failsafe is annoying me to
<DanaG> Oh, and for some reason, update-manager killed NetworkManager but didn't restart it.
<level1> _dan_: but I can rename /home and be okay?
<DanaG> I typed out quite a few lines of conversation in Pidgin, then realized that I was disconnected.
<_dan_> lemo u can just rename .kde to .kdebackup for example
<DanaG> I rename .gnome2 to .gnomeTWO
<DanaG> so I can laugh for a moment.
<carl> gutsy can't setup my wireless :(
<DanaG> What card?
<newcar> howcame that my version of kernel is not on kernel.org?
<newcar> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.22.12.tar.bz2
<newcar> o.O
<newcar> i just updated it from gusty, now i need the source
<stdin> newcar: erm, because kernel.org don't host ubuntu kernels
<DanaG> .12 is a custom version from Ubuntu devs.
<carl> DanaG, broadcom BCM94311MCG
<newcar> i see
<DanaG> Odd, never seen that one.
<stdin> newcar: "apt-get source linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic" to get the Ubuntu kernel source
<newcar> should i get it from here? deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gusty main restricted
<DanaG> TIme for ndiswrapper?
<DanaG> Or google it, at least.
<carl> I did all the ndiswrapper dance
<DanaG> Or is it just a 43xx?
<newcar> stdin, thx, ill try
<carl> it's detected, seem to work, but it won't find any access point
<newcar> synaptic cant get the source from deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gusty main restricted
<newcar> Could not download all repository indexes
<newcar> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<newcar> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gusty/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<newcar> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gusty/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<newcar> so what now?
<stdin> newcar: it's gutsy, not gusty
<newcar> huahuA
<newcar> fucking shit!
<newcar> thx man
<newcar> i must be tired
<newcar> get it and go to sleep, ahha
<carl> looks like I'll be out of Linux for a while :( had to get new laptop (old one is broken) and the wireless is not working, fukitol!
<openstandards> carl:  can't you change the pcmia
<openstandards> sirry i mesan mini pci
<openstandards> just woke up
<openstandards> *sorry
<DanaG> Looks like 94311 is just 4311.
<carl> openstandards, ha, I really don't feal like buying more hardware, I had no money to buy this laptop to begin with
<carl> and on top of that, Vista is damn slow
<openstandards> vista is annoying on notebooks its too bloated with crap
<jussi01> openstandards: !!
<openstandards> hi jussi01
<jussi01> openstandards: long time no speak
<openstandards> yeah its been a while what are you doing up
<jussi01> hehe... its 8.41 am here...'
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: September 25 2007, 08:42:00 - Next meeting: Server Team meeting in 9 hours 17 minutes
<openstandards> ahhh
<jussi01> question is, what are you doing up? (and where is jose :P)
<openstandards> jose is down the pub laughing at how much money he made at chelsea and i'm getting ready for work
<jussi01> lol
<openstandards> must be like 32 mil
<level1> I'm getting weird hindi text all over the place
<level1> for example:
<level1> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<level1> I get indian before and after the command... also, in password dialogs, the hidden text (the password) appears as indian
* DanaG loves using Gutsy.
<level1> I must say gutsy is pretty nice, but I hope that the fix my little fglrx problem
<DanaG> {Too bad,Good thing} it's not 'Gusty' -- imagine all the jokes.
<stdin> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<stdin> :)
<level1> for some reason, my computer will not boot from the livecd with anything but fglrx... is there somewhere where I should report this problem?  debian could run vesa, but I don't think feisty could
<level1> edgy could
<stdin> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<level1> when are they going to get around to fixing bug #1? its been a problem for a while, somebody needs to get on it
<level1> :)
<stdin> Marks working on that one
<openstandards> can someone have a look at my xorg conf
<openstandards> http://pastebin.com/d62836efc i'm suffering from no title bars when using compiz
<openstandards> using the ati opensource driver
<stdin> don't you need fglrx to use compiz?
<openstandards> nah
<openstandards> not if you use aiglx and have a card that supports it
<openstandards> ie: r250 :)
<brianski> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xorg7.3 <- does this mean no xorg 7.3 in gutsy?
<stdin> bah, my little intel chip gives me all I need :)
<brianski> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy lists it as deferred
<level1> are we ever going to have kpowersave by default? its a very nice program, I haven't had any trouble with it
<brianski> level1: what does kubuntu use for power management by default?
<level1_> my computer has been doing this psuedosuspend thing... it might be fglrx related, I thought a kernel update would fix it
<level1_> basically, it turns off the laptop fans but not the cpu, so it overheats
<DanaG> Wow, that's odd...
<DanaG> "alt/win options"
<DanaG> There's "Default", and then there's "Super is mapped to the Win keys (Default)".
<DanaG> The former treats super as one key, so is not desirable; the latter makes Win be Mod4, and shortcuts with it don't work.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and how do I make usplash use the 1365x768 scaled?
<DanaG> usplash.conf gives only x and y, not 'wide'.
<DanaG> <crickets chirping>
<Assid> heya
<Assid> anyone around
<Assid> i did a daily install of 20070921.1
<Assid> and now my windows partition is messed up.. i cant boot into it
<Assid> and gutsy isnt recognising my lan card
<Assid> i dont think it did a proper install
<jim> what is your lan card
<Assid> altec l1 or something
<Assid> am using my sisters lappy just to get online.. hold up
<benh> hrm... daily alt ISO is oversized
<benh> looks like I'll have to try the normal one and pray it works on this brand new T61
<benh> feisty X doesn't even in "safe" mode
<jim> we just looked at debian... they have damn near 20000 packages
<RAOF> Probably more, actually.
<jim> in etch, less. in sid, more.
<Assid> its the asus p5kc mobo
<Assid> the installation actually crashed in netcfg
<jim> Assid: wired or wireless?
<Assid> wored
<Assid> wired even
<jim> hmm, then it didn't install anything?
<enyc> Debian and Ubuntu are both good in their own ways ;-)
<jim> (does ubuntu use d-i?)
<Assid> well i can boot into kubuntu.. 1/2 the stuff gives a python error
<enyc> Assid: remember gutsy is a testing-near-beta ... so problems are likely
<enyc> Assid: jim I think ubuntu has 2 installers
<enyc> Assid: ubuntu "alternate" disk has blue textmode installer, probably what you are describing as "debian-installer"/"d-i"
<enyc> Assid: ubuntu "desktop" (live) has a different installer
<jim> they could still be based on d-i
<jim> both of them that is
<enyc> jim: could be , don't know, let me know what you find out ;-)
<Assid> okay how do i get grub to boot into windows
<jim> ok
<Assid> it doesnt seem to want to do that
<Assid> jim: yes i know.. im getting the latest alternate
<jim> what partition is your winon
<enyc> Assid: it should be setup todo that by default
<Assid> maybe i should get the live instead
<Assid> enyc it didnt
<enyc> Assid: bug? ;-)
<Assid> and now i have no windows.. no linux
<Assid> screwed
<enyc> Assid: remember this is a TESTING release
<enyc> Assid: erm... you can use windows disk and go to "recovery console" and do a fixmbr  I think
<Assid> lemme get the daily live instead
<jim> what's your win on
<Assid> same drive
<jim> as? :)
<enyc> Assid: to get that back...  you may be able to "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" to restore mbr loader that boots windows active partition
<enyc> Assid: you can learn about grub conf and fix it too...
<jim> yeah you could do that
<jim> that would lend you lots of ability to recover and boot into many strange things
<Assid> nah i kinda screwed with grub
<Assid> i cant boot into that either now
<Assid> hehe
<jim> screwed how?
<enyc> Assid: I would do the install-mbr or "FIXMBR" and then install a working ubuntu install ;-)
<Assid> im dling the d-l first i wanna see this go online with my lan card
<jim> to install... the uninstallable install....
<Assid> enyc so put the xp disc in and fixmbr?
<enyc> Assid: i would get a Feisty7.04 live to test with... but there you go
<jim> feisty is current stable?
<enyc> Assid: are you booted into ubuntu NOW ?
<enyc> jim: Feisty7.04 is current stable
<Assid> yes
<enyc> Assid: then install the "mbr" package
<Assid> booting up x now
<enyc> Assid: then you can "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" to remove grub,  if you want
<jim> yue jomp gun :)
<Assid> err.. found one more issue
<Assid> it doesnt mount the disc when its in the drive.. for apt-get
<enyc> Assid: boot a live disk instead imho
<enyc> Assid: I would get Feisty7.04 live (stable) and see how that compares   ...
<Assid> yeah i wanna get my windows thing back first
<Assid> i mean theres nothing in it.. but.. i just want it back
<Assid> okay i think its back
<Assid> :P
<benh> ah why here...
<Assid> thanks
<benh> can any of the installers (gfx or text) resize NTFS partitions ?
* Assid tries to remember the install-mbr for future ref
<benh> on let's say... gutsy
<benh> tho if I can't get gutsy daily to boot gfx mode on that machine, I'l probably start with feisty alt and then update
<Assid> okay lemme tell you the ethernet device
<Assid> Atheros L1 gigabit ethernet
<IntuitiveNipple> What's the fallback xorg driver for generic situations, "vesa" ?
<Assid> also i think theres another issue
<Assid> the cache it shows in procinfo seems wrong
<Assid> the Q6600 has a 8mb cache .. not 4mb
<jim> wow... I can't find my lan card (on the new amd64x2 box) in lspci
<enyc> jim: and its definitely pci not usb?
<enyc> jim: sometimes laptops have internal usb devices, confusingly
<jim> very definitely
<enyc> jim: try different pci slots?
<Assid> mine has issues with the atheros L1 gigabit
<jim> this is an amd64x2 desktop
<Assid> asus p5kc mobo
<jim> using an asus m2n??-vm
<jim> it's a gigabit device that has a cable testing feature in the bios
<Assid> hrmm feisty live has alot of squashfs errors
<Assid> okay this is weird
<Assid> feisty live manages to worth with the atheros l1 gigabit ethernet
<Assid> gutsty doesnt
<bdgraue> strigidaemon uses my cpu all time, why this?
<bdgraue> my cpu is every time on 100%
<elias> I am having a problem with LVM. /dev/mapper/VOLUME-NAME is a symlink to itself!
<elias> This bug was just introduced yesterday.
<IntuitiveNipple> ouch! file a bug-report :)
<elias> I did
<IntuitiveNipple> Can someone remind me how to get xorg server to reconfigure itself?
<elias> IntuitiveNipple: Ah, seems like dmraid was deinstalled.
<elias> Another problem I am having with evolution
<IntuitiveNipple> eeek! Is it managing FastTrak or similar then?
<elias> I used gutsy evolution with my feisy home-dir. now I can't start evolution in feisty anymore.
<IntuitiveNipple> don't get me started on Evolution! every time I do anything whilst it is processing new mail, it cancels all filter processing and I have to select all and do a Ctrl+Y !
<IntuitiveNipple> elias: eeek! I have to admit although I dual-boot the two I've not been in Feisty for a while to notice that
<elias> IntuitiveNipple: If there were more import filters for thunderbird, I'd migrate my mail.
<IntuitiveNipple> It wouldn't surprise me if the config files have changed format. I can't imagine they'd change the data-structure though
<elias> IntuitiveNipple: But now I am kind of screwed.
<elias> I filed a bug for this. Did not get an answer yet.
<IntuitiveNipple> Can you grab a build of Evolution of the same version as is in Gutsy, for Feisty?
<IntuitiveNipple> that would ensure it could speak the same config and format, if that is the reason
<elias> IntuitiveNipple: Thought about that.
<IntuitiveNipple> I know, it's a big deal if you've got to build it yourself
<elias> IntuitiveNipple: But I'd prefer, if I could just find out, which gconf key to delete to make it work again.
<elias> It segfaults because of a config issue, can you believe that?
<IntuitiveNipple> hmm, in which case I'd just rename the ~/.evolution directory so evo thinks it is starting afresh
<IntuitiveNipple> I have too many accounts and such to recreate all mine, but that would be how i'd test the issue to narrow down the cause
<elias> IntuitiveNipple: I already did. Evolution works for other users.
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't think there's a tool to monitor gconf accesses like there is Registry Monitor for windows... thats what you need
<elias> IntuitiveNipple: The next best thing about evolution is, that you have to logout and relogin to apply gconf settings. this makes testing, which config to kill really great fun!
<IntuitiveNipple> lol yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> There is a command to get it to reload you know... I saw it in passing, mentioned the other day
<elias> Hope the Mozilla guys make Thunderbird the defacto standard sooon. And hope kde4 turns out well!
<IntuitiveNipple> elias: This may help you http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/
<IntuitiveNipple> elias: Check out the bit from where it mentions GCONF_DEBUG_TRACE_CLIENT
<elias> found some other hint. gconfd log messages. maybe I can trace back the changes
<elias> see you later, have to relogin
<IntuitiveNipple> ok
<wabid> is there any way to have a passwordless account for a underprivileged account
<macro182> hello! I've upgraded from feisty to gutsy. After some daily updates I've received this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/428/ Any idea? ;)
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> when trying to install gutsy from mini image, just after xresprobe, the display began really weird
<DamienCassou> is somebody interested?
<DamienCassou> it is still weird but I think gutsy continue its installation
<DamienCassou> nobody interested?
<darkchr0n0s> hey
<darkchr0n0s> anyone tried using the "set display brightness" in gutsy ?
<newdude> yo sup everyone, i just upgraded to the gutsy kernel, but i cant play media files anymore :S
<newdude> .swf files in particular
<newdude> i can in firefox, but not totem
<darkchr0n0s> nothing like that for me
<darkchr0n0s> use mplayer
<darkchr0n0s> always
<newdude> kk
<newdude> wait
<newdude> is it gnome?
<newdude> i hate the kde -.-
<darkchr0n0s> i dunno what it is.. it takes the gnome theme and decorations perfectly
<darkchr0n0s> even the compiz-fusion themes apply to it's window
<newdude> man i wish i could run compiz-fusion -.-
<darkchr0n0s> it's a pain to install
<newdude> i know ;(
<darkchr0n0s> took me one whole day.. and i have ATi :(
<newdude> same i have a X800 XT ATi
<newdude> apg
<newdude> *agp
<newdude> i mean i can get it loaded etc, but no effects what so ever, then after i do a fglrxinfo in terminal, it says im using the mesa driver ;(
<newdude> then i have to go beat my wife up ;(
<darkchr0n0s> you use ati proprietery driver ?
<darkchr0n0s> lol
<newdude> lol
<newdude> yup i use the fglrx one
<darkchr0n0s> somehow working for mw :)
<darkchr0n0s> me*
<newdude> what "how to" guide did you use?
<darkchr0n0s> wait.. lemme find the links
<newdude> kk ty
<ArmedKing> Did ubuntu make a change about duo core cpu's Because My Core 2 Quad runns way better now.
<newdude> bugger i think my synaptic is playing up too :S
<newdude> it says "fail" when i try to reload in synaptic lol
<newdude> "fail" lol
<newdude> sudo apt-get moo
<darkchr0n0s> newdude, i got compiz 0.5.2 installed from source
<newdude> cool cool, is that in repo's?(soz im noob lol)
<newdude> bugger :S
<IntuitiveNipple> You do know Gutsy has 0.5.2 by default, don't you?
<newdude> i just upgraded my kernel, does that mean ive got all the addons as well?
<IntuitiveNipple> 1:0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5
<IntuitiveNipple> Gutsy has compiz installed and enabled by default
<IntuitiveNipple> System > Preferences > Appearance >Desktop Effects
<Assid> hey
<IntuitiveNipple> and System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Assid> there seems to be a problem
<newdude> i dont have a 'appearance' menu under my preferences menus
<Assid> Library files for "libpython2.5.so" not found in paths
<newdude> i have fiesty, i just upgraded my kernel to the gutsy one
<Assid> fresh gutsy install from daily live
<IntuitiveNipple> Assid: which daily?
<Assid> 24
<assid_> bah
<kingrayray> can i ask a kubuntu gutsy question in here?
<IntuitiveNipple> does it show up in System > Preferences > Main Menu under System -> Preferences
<Assid> hello?
<Assid> IntuitiveNipple: any thing under the system settings
<Assid> like i tried to go to monitor and display. and it barfs that error
<Balaams_Miracle> This new Visual Effects tab in the appearance settings manager is great, but now i wanted to translate it, but i can't figure out what package it is in. Does anybody know? I've tried finding 'gnome-appearance-properties' in rosetta, but it isn't there.
<Assid> i cant open restricted manager
<Assid> okay for the 8600GTS card.. i need the nvidia-glx-new right ?
<gnomefreak> Assid: yes should be right
<kingrayray> http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/wtf.png <- fresh install..
<kingrayray> is there an easy way to fix those menu entries or do i seriously have to go through and do each one manually? lol
<Assid> IntuitiveNipple: you around?
<Assid> hrmm can someone check that
<Xero> lol wtf world taekwondo federation http://www.wtf.org
<Xero> im not a bot dont ban. just thought id throw that out there.
<ziroday> hmm since granparadismo beta is already in the repo's when the final comes out will it be as a standalone browser whilst the old firefox would still be havily intergrated into gnome?
<Xero> Seriously? Firefox 3 is available?
<ziroday> yeah in the repos
<ziroday> look for granparadismo
<ziroday> or firefox
<ziroday> on add/remove
<Xero> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Xero>   firefox-granparadiso firefox-granparadiso-dev firefox-granparadiso-gnome-support
<Xero> :)
<ziroday> lol check it out but i dont find that brilliantly different yet. They usually do UI changes later
<ziroday> currently its still rendering speeds and memory footprint etc
<Balaams_Miracle> This new Visual Effects tab in the appearance settings manager is great, but now i wanted to translate it, but i can't figure out what package it is in. Does anybody know? I've tried finding 'gnome-appearance-properties' in rosetta, but it isn't there.
<DamienCassou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xresprobe/+bug/144726
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144726 in xresprobe "weird display during gutsy installation just after xresprobe" [Undecided,New] 
<DamienCassou> 2 screenshots attached
<ziroday> DamienCassou: i have found i have that with quite a few of the laptops i have installed on, usually the alternate runs okay
<ziroday> DamienCassou: i also have this issue with debian
<DamienCassou> ziroday: strange
<DamienCassou> ziroday: can you write something on the bug report please? So that I'm not alone :-)
<ziroday> DamienCassou: sure
<DamienCassou> ziroday: thanks
<Xero> It does start faster, ziroday
<ziroday> Xero: yeah they fixed a whole bunch of memory leaks with it. espicially after ff2 had so many and they released the memory leak detector addon'
<ziroday> DamienCassou: is it a ati gfx card?
<DamienCassou> ziroday: I think it's an Intel card but I'm not sure
<ziroday> DamienCassou: okay
<DamienCassou> ziroday, did you put a comment on the bug report?
<ziroday> DamienCassou: yeah and you use a ati mobility card
<ziroday> DamienCassou: which is what i have found also has graphics issues
<DamienCassou> ziroday, how do you know I have an ATI?
<ziroday> DamienCassou: checked your laptop out at sellers
<ziroday> looked at specs and you have ati
<DamienCassou> ziroday, ok
<unggnu> somebody here with intel graphic and working suspend?
<amaia> hi, what up with the nvidia driver and the last kernel upgrade?
<kbrooks> what featurees doe3s gutsy have
<avatar_> kbrooks: 42
<ziroday> kbrooks: alot specifically in which areas?
<ziroday> avatar_: lol
<kbrooks> ziroday, all of them
<ziroday> kbrooks: as avatar said 42 or how long is a piece of string
<kbrooks> ziroday, hello? that is an unusuable answer.
<ziroday> kbrooks: listing every single upgrade of gutsy is pointless and stupid
<ziroday> kbrooks: usable?
<avatar_> kbrooks: you've read the hitch hikers guide? Then you'll know why 42 is the answer :)
<ziroday> @42
<kbrooks> ziroday, thx for the correction.
<kbrooks> ziroday, oh, alright, does gutsy include advancements in powersaving?
<ziroday> kbrooks: yes, on certain pieces of hardware
<ziroday> kbrooks: it also has new gnome new kde new kernel default compiz fusion, beta preview of new firefox
<ziroday> kbrooks: and more stuff added to the repos and new artwork
<scizzo-> kbrooks: you can find many of the changes on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<scizzo-> kbrooks: however not all of it is there
<kbrooks> ziroday, aight
<scizzo-> kbrooks: just the basic stuff
<Assid> hey
<Assid> i cant get compiz working
<kbrooks> "New Printing System"
<Assid> everytime  i run compiz --replace .. i lose my borders
<ziroday> Assid: okay what gfx card?
<Assid> 8600GTS - nvidia
<ziroday> Assid: okay you have the nvdeco bug
<ziroday> Assid: one min
<scizzo-> Assid: I can't get it working on 8800GTS either
<Vissud> 3
<ziroday> Assid: try this sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 , then restart !X.
<scizzo-> Assid: I think I get the error about gtk-window-decorator not working as intended
<ziroday> with out the >>
<Assid> brb
<ziroday> scizzo-: have you tried what i have just pasted?
<wehttamb> how do upgrade from 7.04 to the development release of 7.10
<scizzo-> ziroday: I already have that in my config
<ziroday> scizzo-: hm then you might want to try using the emerald decoration manager
<scizzo-> ziroday: well compiz falls back to metacity once it can't start it
<Assid> nope
<Assid> didnt work
<jmg> hi all
<scizzo-> The program 'gtk-window-decorator' received an X Window System error.
<scizzo-> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<scizzo-> The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
<ziroday> scizzo-: wait so does compiz actually start? or does it start with no window borders?
<jmg> cant get compiz working on my i915
<jmg> gtk-window-decorator is horked
<Assid> says cant find XGL
<jmg> ziroday: yes
<Assid> or something
<ziroday> jmg: join the party
<jmg> ziroday: starts, xgl is running, but decorator hangs
<scizzo-> ziroday: that is the error it gets and then just does a segmentation fault and cores
<ziroday> scizzo-: ahh the good ol segfault, i would report a bug
<ziroday> jmg: tried with emerald?
<jmg> ziroday: hangs as well
<scizzo-> http://www.pastebin.org/3285
<jmg> i'm on aiglx
<Assid> i cant get this working man
<ziroday> jmg, scizzo-, Assid: you should all file bug reports.
<scizzo-> ziroday: sir yes sur
<scizzo-> sir even. :P
<ziroday> this looks like all of you have the same/similar issues
<ziroday> you could also check with #opencompositing
<jmg> Checking for Xgl: present. \nChecking for nVidia: not present. \nChecking for Xgl: present. \nStarting gtk-window-decorator\n
<jmg> hangs at that point
<ziroday> jmg: youre using intel i915 right
<jmg> ziroday: yea
<scizzo-> ziroday: hmmmm might have found something
<Assid> jmg: mine fails for checking for Xgl
<scizzo-> ziroday: well might have to do with dualscreen
<ziroday> jmg: than why do you have xgl? xgl is a hack only meant for ati cards with the fglrx driver
<jmg> it is?
<jmg> oh
<ziroday> Assid: if you have a nvidia card that is normal as it uses AIGLX
<ziroday> jmg: AFAIK
<Assid> k.. well.. it just crashes there
<scizzo-> !bug 140819
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140819 in displayconfig-gtk "segmentation fault when running compiz fusion with dual monitors" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140819
<Assid> it says starting kde-window-decoration
<ziroday> scizzo-: well there you are :), you can add a comment to that bug saying that you have the same issue. also try with only single not dual screen
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/d732fb715
<scizzo-> ziroday: actually way ahead of you.....I am going to test the xinerama stuff
<ziroday> scizzo-: lol
<Assid> ziroday: any clue on that ?
<Assid> also i think the font needs some work.. it looks kida bad
<jmg> ziroday: i used gdmconfig to set X to launch /usr/bin/X but it launches Xgl instead
<ziroday> Assid: just opened it
<ziroday> jmg: not sure sorry, you can try in #opencompositing
<ziroday> Assid: what card again?
<Assid> 8600GTS
<Assid> how do i get the default window decoration again ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, strigidaemon keeps maxing out the CPU until I kill it. Is this a known bug?
<ziroday> and it hangs on kde-window-decorator?
<Assid> thats the last line.. and no more borders
<ziroday> Assid: has compiz actually started?, like are the menus semi transparent?
<Harrowed> Lunar_Lamp: Try kill -HUP PID - see if it still does so after restarting it
<Assid> well i see the effects here and there
<Assid> semi transparent no
<Assid> but yes compiz has started .
<ziroday> Assid: okay try using emerald
<Assid> emerald doesnt run.. i cant install emerald-themes
<ziroday> Assid: install emerald, start compiz and than start emerald with emerald --replace
<Assid> ziroday: it doesnt do anything.. it doesnt replace the theme
<Assid> just hangs there
<ziroday> Assid: hmm, not sure than sorry. But its 11pm over here and i gotta go to bed
<ziroday> sorry i couldnt help you
<scizzo-> well I can confirm the xinerama problem
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> this just doesnt make sense
<Assid> and my font sucks
<shirish> Hi all, can anybody help me how I can cat the output the contents the listing of a directory which is packed as an .iso (say the gutsy alternate .iso) so it gives me the breakup as to how much space was consumed where
<shirish> let's say I wanted to write the contents recursively of every file under the /pool directory in the .iso archive.
<mojo> hello there
<mojo> is there any reasons casper doesn't work on gutsy?
<mojo> I want to know so I can do further test
<jmg> hi all
<jmg> i reverted to X from Xgl
<jmg> but compiz still fails
<scizzo-> maybe the intel card is in blacklist?
<AmyRose> Any reason why Gutsy's compiz wrapper script is artificially requiring 64 MB of VRAM on Nvidia?
<DamienCassou> hi
<AmyRose> I have 32 MB of VRAM and have no trouble whatsoever with it once I disable that phony requirement
<DamienCassou> is it normal that the font on firefox is ugly?
<scizzo-> anyone using xinerama and xserver-xgl?
<DamienCassou> is it a known problem?
<scizzo-> DamienCassou: ugly how?
<AmyRose> DamienCassou: I have no idea since I hate Firefox and Ubuntu's default font...
<DamienCassou> some letters are on top of each others
<afonic> DamienCassou : go in the Appearance tab, Fonts, Details and make sure the dpi is 96
<afonic> DamienCassou : *go in the Appearance cp, Fonts tab, Details and make sure the dpi is 96
<scizzo-> anyone can confirm a bug for me?
<DamienCassou> afonic, yes, it's 96
<scizzo-> !bug 144758
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144758 in ubuntu "xserver-xgl makes gnome-panels stretch on dual monitors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144758
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, when trying to enable proprietry drivers for an nvidia card, how do I know if the card comes under the "Latest" category or not?
<afonic> DamienCassou : don't know what it is then, I fixed Firefox's fonts uglyness from there since from Feisty -> Gutsy it changed my setting to 81 :S
<afonic> check in Firefox's settings
<DamienCassou> afonic, I can't find any font related setting in firefox
<afonic> Edit > Preferences > Content
<DamienCassou> afonic, which font can I try?
<AmyRose> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi AmyRose
<afonic> DamienCassou : I use Sans
<AmyRose> Isn't Sans just an alias for DejaVu Sans?
<AmyRose> (I swear by Luxi Sans :D )
<stefg> i need to set up a new system .... is it time for gutsy yet? Or install Feisty and have it broken by the upgrade in 4 weeks (I never use  *buntu-metapackages)?  opinions?
<AmyRose> stefg: If you want to test, go ahead, but it's not final yet
<scizzo-> stefg: *topic*
<AmyRose> stefg: I've been using Gutsy with no major problems for a few days now, but YMMV, as always
<stefg> i'm an experinced user, so i know what i'm taking basically. i observed the repos were a big building site the last week (guess preparation of beta), and just need an opinion from the regulars if it's still ready enough to have a server install + fluxbox
<AmyRose> stefg: If you're as advanced as you say you are, I don't think you'll have any major problems :)
<AmyRose> That said, I'm just quoting my personal experience
<stefg> Ok, so i take that nothing major is broken ATM... glibc has stabilzed, new kernel arrived.... yeah, rather break the box now than in 4 weeks durin upgrade, i think :-)
<AmyRose> stefg: Yeah, I'm actually with you on this, since I've been using Linux for 3 years now... ^.^
<AmyRose> Plus you get to beat the upgrade rush
<Hobbsee> stefg: how about you test out some of the cds?
<Hobbsee> see #ubuntu-iso for details
<stefg> Hobbsee: beta build-test? I did my share of bugreports on tribe 5.
<ReL1K> anyone got dual monitors working for t61?
<ReL1K> intel drivers?
<AmyRose> stefg: I think she means you can download a daily CD
<stefg> Oh yeah... that's waht i would have done anyway
<AmyRose> Yeah, I did that before I upgraded to Gutsy myself
<AmyRose> just to make sure things would work on my laptop
<Hobbsee> stefg: so then you know how it works.  those cds need testing.  get to it.
<Hobbsee> :)
* stefg has his wires alredy glowing
<AmyRose> stefg: Yay!
<AmyRose> My favorite thing about Gutsy is the increased attention to KDE
<AmyRose> And I have to admit to liking Dolphin as the default fm--makes it easier to use Konqueror as a web browser
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: yeah, more volunteers helps
<AmyRose> I'm sorry I suck at programming :(
<Hobbsee> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<AmyRose> But I do try to help as much as I can with bug reporting
<Hobbsee> you dont need to be able to program and such
<AmyRose> I know... I already helped one fix get into Gutsy
<AmyRose> :)
<AmyRose> I just wish I was better at programming
<Hobbsee> you could triage the bugs and such, too.
<Hobbsee> leanr it, then.
<AmyRose> I have successfully converted 3 non-geeks to Kubuntu though and they all are never going back to Windows :D
<AmyRose> I hope that helps!
* stefg still believes that *one* day he will have his mini-rescue-edition of ubuntu ready, which runs on Xvesa from initramfs and makes the Gentoo System Rescue CD superfluos
* AmyRose thinks Gentoo is overrated
<stefg> but crosscompiling is an art i have to learn yet
<stefg> The point is that even in #ubuntu people are pointed to that rescue CD for their fixing needs. Ubuntu can do better, and i have already outlined for myself how that rescue system should look.... just need to get it done :-)
<AmyRose> Hobbsee: Is converting non-geeks, helping out with people who run into problems, and bug reporting helpful?
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: yes
<AmyRose> :D
<Hobbsee> stefg: why do you need to crosscompile?
<AmyRose> That's mainly what I've been doing
<Hobbsee> stefg: i'd like to see it being done - the rescue system.
<AmyRose> Actually, I won't go without the -dbg packages anymore :)
<stefg> Hobbsee: uclibc, busybox and xvesa .... quite different. My idea is to have a second initrd which completly lives in RAM and allows to fsck and repartition the drive, because there's no / mountd on the hd
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: you shouldnt need them, if you're filing with apport?
<Hobbsee> stefg: right.
<AmyRose> Hobbsee: It helps the KDE team.
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: ah yes, they dont seem to work well - the kcrash handler gets claled, not apport.
<AmyRose> Yeah, when I use KDE's bugzilla to report crashes, I need to have those installed
<cypherdelic> What happens? Why isnt any beta released?
<Hobbsee> cypherdelic: images are ready for testing, iirc.
<Hobbsee> cypherdelic: adn it's this week - not necessarily today.
<cypherdelic> Hobbsee: Oh ok then i interpreted the release scheduler wrong.
<Hobbsee> cypherdelic: it's only a guide, and they found some beta-blocker bugs, which they're fixing.
<cypherdelic> BTW: Im with current packages and compiz fusion 0.6. RTH!!
<AmyRose> cypherdelic: Yeah, Compiz Fusion is cool... well, I had to disable the 64 MB artificial requirement to get it working on my laptop...
<AmyRose> For once I can actually say it's stable enough for me to use it full-time
<cypherdelic> AmyRose: Im glad to have at least a 7600go with 128mb, but it wasnt easy, i need to add many things to xorg.conf
<cypherdelic> AmyRose: to get in working really really nice, wanna see?
<AmyRose> cypherdelic: Yeah, I did too... But my main beef was the artificial 64 MB VRAM requirement in the wrapper script
<AmyRose> I have only 32 MB and it's working fine now that I edited the script so it thinks the minimum is 0
<AmyRose> I'm just glad the black window bug appears to be gone :)
<stefg> Uhoh... daily build of gutsy-server-i386 corrupt... let's try a fresh download
<Hobbsee> stefg: ask if it's supposed to work in #ubuntu-testing
<AmyRose> Well, I gotta go for the day :\
<AmyRose> see you all later
<ikonia> stefg: its been borked for a few days
<ikonia> but I've got a working image from about 4 days ago
<Hobbsee> ikonia: it's being fixed, though
<ikonia> ahh when ?
<ikonia> didn't work last night
<Hobbsee> ikonia: "when it's fixed".
<ikonia> I may have missed the train on that
<ikonia> its "being fixed"
<ikonia> sorry I read "been" fixed
<Hobbsee> yes.  present tense.
<ikonia> hence why I thought I'd missed it
<ikonia> sorry
<stefg> ikonia: ok, thanks for the info
<cypherdelic> AmyRose: I didnt know about that. You see: No Problem, no issue. But for optimizing Compiz (i.e no more black gl-applications or 100% smooth with 4xBAA and water effect, all best setting, transparent cube, highdef 4096x2048 skydome e.t.c.) i assume enabling losse binding, indirect rendering and certain tweaks in DeviceSection of xorg.conf
<cypherdelic> Here: http://pastebin.com/m72406044
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<ikonia> JohnFlux: how did you get the 2.6.15 kernel on your gusty box ?
<JohnFlux> ikonia: 2.6.20-15
<JohnFlux> ikonia: I had to recompile the feisty version
<ikonia> ??
<JohnFlux> ikonia: the hard drive drivers swithed around this version
<JohnFlux> to a new driver model
<ikonia> sorry, I don't follow
<JohnFlux> somewhere around 2.6.19 or something they added a new hard drive driver model
<ikonia> you've used a 2.6.20-15 kernel and you'r wondering why the nvidia package for 2.6.22 is complaining of a version miss match
<JohnFlux> in the linux kernel
<JohnFlux> well
<JohnFlux> ikonia: before, the old 2.6.20 nvidia package worked
<ikonia> because its still 2.6.20
<ikonia> not 2.6.22
<ikonia> see the difference
<ikonia> 2.6.20-$X
<JohnFlux> right - but shouldn't modules go in their own directories
<ikonia> 2.6.22
<JohnFlux> if I install 2.6.22 modules, they shouldn't be picked up
<ikonia> yes totally
<ikonia> but your calling a version which will be probed and found as there is no matching version
<JohnFlux> is this true:
<ikonia> JohnFlux: I don't see how the 2.6.20 kernel is seeing hte module for 2.6.22
<ikonia> ahhhh wait
<ikonia> I wonder if its your modules.conf forcing the load of it
<JohnFlux> For _anybody_ upgrading to gutsy, if on the grub menu they chose an older kernel, then X will no longer work?
<ikonia> something along those lines
<ikonia> JohnFlux: no, you've done something different
<mc44> if you choose a feisty kernel, then your gutsy x drivers are not likely to work ;)
<ikonia> JohnFlux: your running gusty with a recompiled fesity kernel
<JohnFlux> right
<ikonia> thats different than an upgrade
<JohnFlux> well imagine if it wasn't recompiled
<JohnFlux> would that make a difference?
<ikonia> then it would be upgraded
<ikonia> and would work
<JohnFlux> no
<ikonia> you've built conflicting
<JohnFlux> if I understand correctly, when upgrading, the new kernel is installed as well
<JohnFlux> rather than replaced
<mc44> JohnFlux: the .22 kernel did not boot for you?
<ikonia> yes, thats right along with the nvidia-glx package for the correct kernel
<JohnFlux> a user is still given the option to  run the old version
<JohnFlux> mc44: right
<JohnFlux> mc44: the new kernels don't include the old hard drive drivers
<mc44> really? sounds like a bug
<ikonia> JohnFlux: thats right, then the old kernel would be the old nvidia-glx kernel and would work
<JohnFlux> mc44: last year the kernel team switched over to a new way of doing it, and since then my hard disk doesn't work :)
<ikonia> JohnFlux: what is the problem with the drivers exactly
<JohnFlux> ikonia: right, that should be the way it works.  but it seems that nvidia-glx  replaces the old version
<JohnFlux> ikonia: hard drive?
<ikonia> JohnFlux: yes thats right
<ikonia> JohnFlux: yes, your hard disk issues
<JohnFlux> ikonia: I'm not sure.  I think basically my motherboard is slightly broken
<ikonia> JohnFlux: nvidia-glx will be updated to match the current kernel, thinking about it
<ikonia> JohnFlux thats not really a detailed explination
<ikonia> JohnFlux: what are the symptoms
<JohnFlux> ikonia: the old hard disk drivers were tollerant to it, and the new ones aren't :)
<JohnFlux> ikonia: the sympton is that when I try to boot with a new kernel, it gives an error about unable to find the hard disk
<JohnFlux> in fiesty it said could not mount root partition
<ikonia> JohnFlux: ok, so your chipset drivers are not "visable"
<JohnFlux> in gutsy it infinitely gives a new error - i can't remember what it is
<ikonia> JohnFlux: ahhh thats different, could it not see the disk or not mount/find the correct partition
* JohnFlux thinks
<JohnFlux> ikonia: it could boot the initrd, but that could not then see the hard disk
<JohnFlux> ikonia: if that makes sense :)
<ikonia> yes, that makes sense which makes me think its not a driver issue as the initrd contains the same driver
<ikonia> more likley a config issue
<JohnFlux> ikonia: I could investigate again
<JohnFlux> I could write down the exact error i get with the new kernel
<JohnFlux> if that might help
<ikonia> yeah why not if you want to progress it
<JohnFlux> okay then brb :)
<shirish> Hi all, I'm getting an XKB error configuration, can somebody tell under which package should I file the bug under?
<shirish> scratch that, found it :)
<Tomcat_> shirish: ...
<Tomcat_> Heh, just wanted to help. ;)
<Tomcat_> dpkg -S `locate <command>` sometimes yields results.
<shirish> xkeyboard-config I guess is the right place to file it under
<tich> i just installed the proprietary nvidia drivers using the restricted driver manager but it didn't (seem to) install the nvidia x server settings.  is it supposed to be installed with the drivers?  i want to set up multiple monitors, how should i get it?
<Tomcat_> Sounds good.
<ReL1K> I got a docking station for my t61 with intel video drivers, one monitor is hooked up via dvi, other via vga, anyone got any idea how to get both monitors working at the same time?
<ReL1K> when i boot my machine up, the ubuntu logo starts on the right screen, then moves to the left
<`Matir> I don't know if this is gutsy-specific, but when my computer is starting, the splash shows for a few seconds as the progress bar goes across, then it switches off and displays standard text-mode init messages... any idea how i can keep the splash up?
<tich> ReL1K, i am using a t61 too!  are you using the proprietary or 'nv' drivers?
<shirish> Tomcat_: it seems xkeyboard-config is a transitional package for xkb-data
<tich> i don't have (nor have i even seen) a docking station, so their setup could be different but you should be able to set them up using the nvidia settings gui or 'screens and graphics'
<ReL1K> tich, i got the intel chipset
<ReL1K> i wish i had the nvidia :)
<tich> ah, intel.  i do not know.
<tich> the intel is okay isn't it?
<ReL1K> it works fine, just can't get dual mons working
<tich> i don't know if you have seen this, or if it will be useful but: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_%28Gutsy_Gibbon%29_Tribe_5_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Installing_Nvidia_drivers_manually
<ReL1K> yea, ive added a lot fo that
<ReL1K> to that even
<ReL1K> still haven't gotten it working :)
<ReL1K> you got the fingerprint reader working?
<tich> i haven't seen much in the ubuntu forums about the t61 yet.
<tich> no i don't really use it so i haven't bothered.
<tich> that we be a game i play later.
<tich> we=will.
<ReL1K> it was working
<ReL1K> with pam
<ReL1K> about 2 weeks ago
<ReL1K> latest updates broke it
<tich> have you tried reinstalling?
<ReL1K> yea
<tich> have you stumbled across anything for nvidia on you search for info on the t61?
<tich> i installed the proprietary nvidia drivers using the restricted driver manager but it didn't install the nvidia x server settings.  is it supposed to be installed with the drivers?  how should i get it?
<ReL1K> i haven't
<ReL1K> sorry bud
<darkchr0n0s> hi, i installed the latest kernel using the python file, so my kernel is now 2.6.22.12-generic
<darkchr0n0s> the problem is update manager is showing upgrades like "linux-headers-2.6.20-12" and similar upgrades
<darkchr0n0s> any idea, should i install those or not
<darkchr0n0s> :(
<ReL1K> darkchr0n0s: those are kernel updates
<ReL1K> yes, i would suggest it
<ReL1K> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lerolero> hmmm, anyone getting this:
<lerolero> Setting up hotkey-setup (0.1-17ubuntu19) ...
<lerolero> KDSETKEYCODE: Invalid argument
<lerolero> failed to set scancode 8a to keycode 205
<lerolero> also, my close buttons dissapeared.
<martijn81>  will kubuntu also be enabled by default with compiz?
<martijn81> just as ubuntu?
<martijn81> will that be something with kwin
<ArmedKing> Where in gutsy can i acces the more complex configuration of Compiz-fusion?
<Hobbsee> martijn81: no.
<martijn81> Hobbsee: hmmm, no effects for kde?
<Hobbsee> martijn81: you can install compiz-kde if you wish
<Hobbsee> proper kde compositing will come with kde4.
<martijn81> Hobbsee: and that works with kwin?
<martijn81> or should it replace kwin
<`Matir> I don't know if this is gutsy-specific, but when my computer is starting, the splash shows for a few seconds as the progress bar goes across, then it switches off and displays standard text-mode init messages... any idea how i can keep the splash up?
<darkchr0n0s> ReL1K, sry, i was in #ubuntu... but mu kernel is already 2.6.22.12
<Hobbsee> martijn81: replaces kwin.  it's compiz, after all.
<martijn81> i have no clue, lol
<darkchr0n0s> ReL1K, and the updates have the value 2.6.20
<darkchr0n0s> ReL1K, and the updates have the value 2.6.20.16
<martijn81> Hobbsee: but how do i use compiz-kde then, i mean, how do i enable it?
<Hobbsee> compiz --replace
<martijn81> i see, but is there a way to run that automaticly?
<martijn81> at boot?
<scizzo-> martijn81: you add it a session thingy....
<martijn81> a what? :p
<scizzo-> there are session settings.....you add it as a command there...
<martijn81> sure it is not gnome-specific?
<scizzo-> no
<elmargol> is MCP51 audio broken?
<scizzo-> martijn81: I dont know what it is called in KDE but you have some sort of session management of things to start when you login with that session
<scizzo-> martijn81: you just add it as a commandline in there
<Rageon> hey does gutsy come with compiz fusion/
<Eq|work> yes
<Aondo> that's a yes
<Rageon> awesome!
<Rageon> is it a stable release?
<Eq|work> gutsy? or fusion?
<Eq|work> (i'd probably say no to both...)
<Rageon> gutsy
<Rageon> lol k
<Rageon> ive heard setting up compiz fusion on feisty is hard for nubs like me, should i just wait and try this new release? :D
<Rageon> *looks at ure title lol
<IdleOne> Rageon: compiz-fusion will be included in 7.10 might as well wait
<Rageon> so will it just come up as a option in Synaptic to upgrade or will i haveto download the iso again/
<scizzo-> Rageon: which of it?
<Rageon> when gutsys released
<Rageon> can i just upgrade thru Synaptic or ...
<scizzo-> Rageon: no...you have to upgrade....or get a iso for it and reinstall
<Rageon> how do i do the upgrade thing u talk of
<Rageon> is it like a patch? lol
<Rageon> (im a noob)
<IdleOne> Rageon: yes when gutsy is released you will have the option to upgrade from the upgrade manager
<Rageon> thats leet :)
<IdleOne> Rageon: do you get a update icon in the top right corner now and then?
<lerolero> anybody else having problems with hotkey-setup package ?
<Rageon> yea mate got one now, but i dont wanna reboot right now
<IdleOne> alright when gutsy is released you will get the option.. gotta run
<IdleOne> later
<Rageon> later dude!
<lerolero> also, my window decorations (metacity, not compiz) are f**ed up
<wasabi> Um. Where do you disable cpu frequency scaling these days?
<lerolero> wasabi: using the gnome applet ?
<wasabi> and which gnome applet is this?
<radius> is there issues with gaim/msn today?
<ArmedKing> radius: Pidgin?
<radius> yes
<radius> i'm still launching it as gaim ;p
<ArmedKing> radius: No problems that i'm aware of wassup?
<radius> telling me to connect, even though status is connected
<radius> users not listed
<radius> nvm, just expanded the narrow screen - it says MSN servers are temp unavailable
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> system sounds don't play for me, why ?
<joeamined> is it a known bug ?
<ArmedKing> joeamined: Check launchpad
<joeamined> are the system sounds working for you (login, disconnect..) ?
<`Matir> joeamined, system sounds work fine for me
<ArmedKing> i dont know upgraded from feisty and i never use system sounds
<elliotjhug> Hi all, any ideas on how to get tomcat started on gutsy?
<slimz> hi guys, im using gutsy, with a radeon mobility 7000, i can get direct rending by typing glxinfo | grep direct, i still cannot enable desktop effects, anyone have a faq i could use, i cant seem to find one on google, i have also changed xorg.conf to load radeon instead of the default ati
<wabid> im trying to create a passwordless account
<wabid> i edited /etc/shadow to have the same encrypted password as the livecd but its not working
<wabid> and now i dont know the password of the user at all
<rafael> hi
<wabid> how can i tell fstab to mount a drive for one user, but not another
<Eq|work> you don't.
<wabid> is there a way if i have a guest account, to tell it its not allowed to mount a certain drive
<wabid> but still let them use external drives
<wabid> i have an ntfs partition on my hard drive i dont want them to have access to
<Eq|work> wabid : permissions?
<Eq|work> dunno tbh
* Eq|work goes home
<martijn81> anyone willing to help me setup compiz?
<martijn81> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38561
<CountX> anyone willing to help me nott help you'
<CountX> seriously i cant help you im dumb
<PriceChild> martijn81, what card?
<martijn81> PriceChild: nforce 3-ti
<martijn81> i think that is
<martijn81> how do i check?
<PriceChild> nvidia nforce 3 ?
<martijn81> yup
<PriceChild> lspci | grep VGA
<martijn81> GeForce3 Ti 200
<PriceChild> system > preferences > appearance
<PriceChild> choose the effects tab
<PriceChild> and click normal
<martijn81> myeah, kde here...
<PriceChild> it will guide you through installing the nvidia drivers
<PriceChild> then a reboot
<PriceChild> gah
<CountX> where is compiz-fusion?
<boris_> ppl
<CountX> ccsm?
<boris_> gutsy is going to be released in october right ?
<PriceChild> I have no experience of this... but here's my best guess martijn81
<PriceChild> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<riotkittie> i turned desktop effects up. it was a bad idea.
<PriceChild> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<riotkittie> boris_: mmhmm.
<PriceChild> sudo apt-get install compiz
<boris_> 1st october ?
<PriceChild> martijn81, then reboot, and you shuold be able to start "compiz"
<riotkittie> boris_: no idea as to the actual date, sorry
<PriceChild> boris_, some time end of october
<boris_> oh
<boris_> k ty
<lemo> boris_: if I remember correct, it's 17th or 18th
<PriceChild> martijn81, gutsy is NOT for "anyone" to use, it is not finished and buggy
<lemo> google for gutsy release schedule
<martijn81> PriceChild: i know, but i must know, i just must
<boris_> about bullet-proof X in gutsy - it still aint available ?
<riotkittie> unfinished and buggy or not, my wireless works :D
<CountX> mine too
<CountX> crazy
<CountX> bcm4311 now works
<CountX> :)
<CountX> i was in here all last week bugging people to help me
<_sidd> Anyone having problem with their desktop? I have no icons on the desktop... and left-click and right-click does absolutely nothing on the desktop.
* __tim had to download a newer madwifi because the one in gutsy is too old *sigh*
<martijn81> PriceChild: now x won't start anymore, it says that there is no matching device section for instance bla bla is foung
<martijn81> * found
<riotkittie> _sidd: and killing and restarting nautilus doesnt help?
<_sidd> I logged out and logged back in... still the same.
<_sidd> riotkittie: how do you restart nautilus?
<riotkittie> stupid F Lock :|
<Pici> FFFF
* Pici apologizes
<riotkittie> most annoying key everrr, yay.
<tich> does anyone use a nividia card with the proprietary drivers?
<CountX> and now im bored
<CountX> what games are fun on linux?
<LjL> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rafael> heyho!
<rafael> i just upgraded to gutsy.. but now i can't see something during the boot process (boot options: noapic, vga=795).. and if i switch on tty2 etc. i see a strange screen with a destroyed X
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> I can't use my wifi card
<rom1v> here is the result of the networking restart:
<rom1v> rom@rom-laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supportedWEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supportedWEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 -                                            [ OK ] 
<rom1v> can someone help me?
<rom1v> My card is: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<Vegar> hmm
<Vegar> I have the same card
<Vegar> rom1v: doesn't wifi work at all?
<rom1v> no :(
<Vegar> that's weird
<Vegar> it works perfectly for me
<rom1v> wpa?
<Vegar> yes
<rom1v> o_O
<Vegar> however, I did have issues at first
<rom1v> this card was not supported before 2.6.22
<rom1v> at all
<Vegar> after the first install, it didn't work very well
<rom1v> (that's why I installed Gutsy)
<rom1v> (kernel 2.6.22)
<Vegar> then, after reinstalling (I messed up bigtime), it just worked
<Vegar> same CD and all
<rom1v> auto wlan0iface wlan0 inet staticaddress 192.168.0.2netmask 255.255.255.0gateway 192.168.0.127wpa-ssid romwifiwpa-key-mgmt WPA-PSK
<rom1v> wpa-psk <thekey>
<Vegar> I use NetworkManager
<rom1v> (in /etc/network/interfaces)
<Vegar> I move around a lot, and point-and-click to swap networks is perfect
<rom1v> I have KDE
<Vegar> ah
<Vegar> check if network manager is running
<rom1v> so it's KNetworkManager, but it doesn't work better than manually
<Vegar> it might be messing up
<Vegar> ps aux|grep Network
<Vegar> (the capital N is important)
<rom1v> root      5289  0.0  0.0   4368  2008 ?        Ss   18:07   0:00 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid
<gnomefreak> guys the fix for n-m nad wpa and ifupdown were all pushed yesterday it fixed 50+ bugs in total your could have been one of them
<rom1v> I updated from apt today
<Vegar> gnomefreak: are you saying that NetworkManager and ifup/down are playing along nicely?
<gnomefreak> we are cleaning up and polishing n-m and freinds
<Vegar> ah
<Vegar> does n-m have an initscript?
<gnomefreak> Vegar: yes for most part still some issues but we never claimed to fix all of them
<rom1v> gnomefreak : sorry, I'm not english, did you say those bugs should be already corrected, or will be soon?
<gnomefreak> rom1v: i didnt see your exact bug (if you filed one it would be helpfull so i would know if we fixed or not)
<rom1v> rom@rom-laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          RTNETLINK answers: No such processioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supportedWEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supportedWEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 -                                            [ OK ] 
<gnomefreak> rom1v: but i can not and will never say " all your bugs are gone feel free to play)
<gnomefreak> "
<Vegar> gnomefreak: is there an initscript for n-m?
<gnomefreak> rom1v: oh no
<gnomefreak> you have got to be kiding me
<gnomefreak> kidding me
<gnomefreak> hold on a minute damn him
<gnomefreak> rom1v: what versions of network-manager wpa_supp* ?
<rom1v> hmmm... how to know?
<gnomefreak> Vegar: not sure
<rom1v> I sudo apt-get upgrade today
<rom1v> on guts
<rom1v> y
<gnomefreak> rom1v: apt-cache policy network-manager?
<gnomefreak> same for wpasupplicant(sp)
<rom1v> rom@rom-laptop:~$ sudo apt-cache policy network-managernetwork-manager:  Install: 0.6.5-0ubuntu14  Candidat: 0.6.5-0ubuntu14 Table de version: *** 0.6.5-0ubuntu14 0        500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
* gnomefreak waits for alexander to reply
<gnomefreak> thats the fixed version
<gnomefreak> damn
<rom1v> rom@rom-laptop:~$ sudo apt-cache policy wpasupplicantwpasupplicant:  Install: 0.6.0+0.5.8-0ubuntu1  Candidat: 0.6.0+0.5.8-0ubuntu1 Table de version: *** 0.6.0+0.5.8-0ubuntu1 0        500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gnomefreak> same there
<rom1v> rom@rom-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Network03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<gnomefreak> rom1v: please file a bug and attach the output of lspci -v and attach the file /var/log/syslog  and than give me the bug number please
<rom> sorry, kopete crashed :(
<gnomefreak> robtaylor: maintainer isnt answering atm he might still be sick, i will take a look at the bug and go from there
<gnomefreak> rom: gnomefreak > rom1v: please file a bug and attach the output of  lspci -v and attach the file /var/log/syslog  and  than give me the bug number please
<gnomefreak> than the comment above it
<rom> where can I file a bug?
<Vegar> hmm
<Vegar> I have rev61 too
<Vegar> rom: what laptop is it?
<gnomefreak> rom: launchpad.net
<rom> Asus f3sv-ak143c
<rom> thx
<rom> I do it
<Vegar> hmm..
<gnomefreak> Vegar: its a regression
<gnomefreak> Vegar: ive seen it before but i need logs to make sure ;)
<Vegar> would it be too late to wish for an updated version of hdapsd?
<gnomefreak> most likely way too late
<Vegar> heh
<Vegar> ok
<gnomefreak> Vegar: file a bug and see
<Vegar> I'll use the .deb from Sid then
<gnomefreak> but beta ISOs are done and being tested atm
<gnomefreak> so there may be 1 or 2 more spins to work bugs out for beta release
<gnomefreak> shoot
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gnomefreak> ok lets try this again
<Vegar> gnomefreak: I have network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu14 too
<rom> gnomefreak: to attach a file, I just copy past it ?
<gnomefreak> rom: no file report add the output of lspci -v than continue once the bug comes up and says thank you for filing the bug or whatever it says than go to comment/attach file
<gnomefreak> and attach it than
<gnomefreak> use the browse radio button to search in the dirs. for the path i gave you
<gnomefreak> *radio* not sound
<rom> ;)
<rom> I chose the "radio" button "No, I'd like to report a new bug"
<rom> is it the good one?
<rom> I added the outpuit of lspci -v
<gnomefreak> rom: oh you are there where it says is one of these your bug?
<gnomefreak> rom: yes you want to file a new one
<gnomefreak> and add the output to the bug directly for lspci -v
<rom> yes, but there is no way to send a file?
<gnomefreak> rom: just wait there will be
<rom> yes for lspci
<rom> but for /var/log/syslog
<gnomefreak> copy and paste the output of lspci -v for now forget the file
<rom> ok
<gnomefreak> once you have that hit continue or whatever the buttons says
<rom> #144882
<gnomefreak> rom: is the bug open in your browser?
<rom> yes
<gnomefreak> ok good
<rom> ah yes there is "attachment"
<gnomefreak> look at the bottom you see comment/attach file?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> thats it
<Vegar> ok, upgraded wpasupplicant
<Vegar> lets see now
<gnomefreak> brb gnomebaker hates me again
<rom> file uploaded
* gnomefreak goes for smoke than ill look at gnomebaker and roms bug
<gnomefreak> bug 144882
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144882 in network-manager "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144882
<gnomefreak> ty
<Vegar> still works for me..
<Vegar> should I feel special?
<rom> what is your laptop vegar?
<Vegar> Thinkpad T61
<Vegar> rom: did it suddenly stop working?
<rom> no, my laptop is quite new
<rom> (3 - 4 days)
<rom> I never managed to make it work
<Vegar> ah, ok
<Vegar> mine is quite new too
<Vegar> about a week I think
<Vegar> maybe two
<Vegar> yeah, two weeks
<gnomefreak> your thinking way too broad people
<gnomefreak> brb still trying
<Vegar> hehe
<rom> in your country (what is your country?), is it easy to buy a laptop without windows?
<Vegar> Norway - no, it's not easy
<rom> :(
<Vegar> well..
<Vegar> a few webshops have started selling laptops with ubuntu preinstalled
<Vegar> so it might change
<rom> I bought it without windows (in fact the website were I bought it removed it), but I won only 20
<rom> (Windows license was useless for me, so I decided to win 20 instead of no win 20 o_O)
<Vegar> I got vista business with mine
<Vegar> and I can downgrade to XP if I want
<rom> but there was a lawsuit where Acer gave about 500 for the reimbursement of windows, works, norton, etc..
<Vegar> heh
<rom> I have a free license of Windows Vista Business from my school
<rom> but I don't use it
<Vegar> Dell have also refunded windows
<Vegar> http://www.networkworld.com/news/2006/110706-dell-windows.html
<rom> gnomefreak: if you have any question for resolving the bug (if I am not on the channel), you can contact me at rom1v@jabber.fr (on jabber)
<gnomefreak> keep in mind network-manager doesnt much care what laptop/desktop you have or when you got it or how new it is, its main care if what chipset you are using ;)
<rom> ok
<gnomefreak> rom: ok ill talk it over with asac and see what he did (if anything)
<rom> ;)
<gnomefreak> ill be here sort of i have to test ISO so i might be on laptop since he didnt screw mine up ;)
<Vegar> hehe
<gnomefreak> oh i gonna have fun with him :)
<rom1v> lol, there is rom and rom1v, we are the same
<rom> :)
<rom1v> gnomefreak : I am not urging you, it's just to know, can I hope an answer tonight, tomorrow, next week?
<gnomefreak> rom1v: depends on how asac feels
<rom1v> :)
<falstaff> Can somebody check this: Open CompizConfig, Cube rotation (in german Wrfel drehen) set screencorner bottomleft for turn left and bottom right for turn right
<falstaff> for me it does not work
<falstaff> can somebody confirm this? If so i will report this bug
<maccam94> anyone in here familiar with the videocard blacklist for compiz/desktop effects?
<Vegar> hmmmm
<Vegar> I really wonder how NetworkManager is started
<atreju> falstaff: same here.
<falstaff> atreju: so its a bug, do you agree?
<maccam94> my laptop's video card is blacklisted, but seems to work fine...
<atreju> yes, I think so. There are more problems with the screen corners though. Setting 'Hide all Apps and show Desktop' to a Screencorner doesn't work for me either
<falstaff> Top right screen corner works for me for the expos feature (its called Skalieren in german, maybe scale in english...)
<maccam94> yes, it's scale
<atreju> falstaff: Yes that works for me, too but it's the only thing that works from a screen corner AFAICT
<falstaff> Do you know where i have to report this bug? Launchpad?
<atreju> Launchpad, yes.
<falstaff> I tried, but there is a warning (compizconfig-settings-manager does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker.) altough?
<rom1v> another thing in compiz fusion, there is a problem with focus
<rom1v> if you click on a window behind, it has the focus, but stay behind
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<radius> getting error applying updates for >> libpythonize0 <<
<Hobbsee> radius: known, already fixed.
<radius> ok thanks
<johnficca> what is with the animal skin? I hope this is some kind of joke.
<Pici> Why a joke?
<johnficca> does any one other then me have a problem with ekiga crashing
<johnficca> ?
<maccam94> johnficca, pici, new backgrounds uploaded today?
<CountX> im having an issue with sound, its really quiet from 0-90% and at like 95 and 100 its blarring
<johnficca> maccam94: yes
<joeamined> hi
<atreju> falstaff: Setting the Screen Corner in gconf works for me. So the bug apparently really is in ccsm, not in compiz
<maccam94> johnficca: lion? elephant? giraffe? i saw a few on the wiki a while back, which has been chosen for the default now?
<rom1v> http://www.xitimonitor.com/Images/etudes/fr-FR/OS-200709-4.png : Linux has 0.81% :)
<rom1v> it's growing
<johnficca> maccam94: elephant
<slackern> what is the prefered way if i want to reset all the gnome related setting for a user, like it is when it's started for the first time
<joeamined> after an upgrade from feisty to gutsy, system sounds no longer work for me (login, disconnect..). How to fix that ? is it a knownk issue ?
<johnficca> maccam94: I don't know if it is default
<CountX> joeamined, i think they removed that stuff in gutsy unstill its finished
<johnficca> when trying to start ekiga I get /home/johnficca/.themes/Clearlooks_whitegraphite/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:53: Clearlooks configuration option "sunkenmenu" is not supported and will be ignored.
<johnficca> ekiga: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libopal.so.2.2: undefined symbol: _ZN11PSafeObjectC2Ev
<joeamined> countx : it doesn't work for you too ?
<CountX> joeamined, nope
<CountX> joeamined, no sound at login, just a beep
<joeamined> ah okay,
<joeamined> so i think it's as you said..
<johnficca> I looked in usr/lib and libopal.so.2.2 is there, so I don't get it
<CountX> also as a matter of fact i cant network with a windows pc...
<CountX> it wont let me see it
<NeoGeo64> Man, I've had it rough.
<CountX> have you now?
<NeoGeo64> I used to live in Manhatten, but after 9/11 I moved from the big city to the big easy and then Katrina hit.
<CountX> lol
<NeoGeo64> im like wtf man
<CountX> the government conspiracies follow you?
<NeoGeo64> yessss
<CountX> lol
<CountX> i kno how you feel
<radius> you just have dumb luck is all
<CountX> or retarded luck
<CountX> seriously
<NeoGeo64> The WTC was controlled demo'd.
<CountX> no duh
<NeoGeo64> professional demolition explosioves and planning were used to murder thousands
<NeoGeo64> thats fuuuuuuuucked up
<CountX> ok now shhh before they hear u
<CountX> weve all seen loose change
<NeoGeo64> how can they blow up skyscrapers and get away with it?
<NeoGeo64> like wtf
<CountX> cause we dont live in canada where we should be living
<NeoGeo64> lol
<NeoGeo64> no thanks @ canada
<NeoGeo64> too cold.
<NeoGeo64> georgia is too cold in the winter as it is.
<CountX> i love the cold
<NeoGeo64> you can have it!
<CountX> i like backpacking when its cold
<CountX> you ever go backpacking
<NeoGeo64> yeah, try smoking a joint outside when its 25 degrees.
<CountX> its fun
<CountX> i have
<yeager> welcome to Sweden.. we have nice ladies and COLD weather :-)
<NeoGeo64> not very enjoyable
<CountX> sweden is too far
<NeoGeo64> i do love blonde chicks
<falstaff> atreju: where can i find this in gconf?
<NeoGeo64> i get rock hard when i see a hot blonde chick
<yeager> hehe
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1.  Controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<NeoGeo64> lol
<NeoGeo64> ok
<CountX> im banned from offtopic :(
<CountX> i got too offtopic for offtopic...
<NeoGeo64> im in your friend's chan
<NeoGeo64> lolol
<atreju> falstaff: apps/compiz/plugins/rotat/allscreens/options
<yeager> ok, back to topic
<Pici> CountX: You can join #ubuntu-ops to see if the ban can be lifted if you want.
<yeager> anyone noticed the annoying bug in apt-listchanges? database corruption
<Pici> yeager: yes!
<CountX> naw, i dont wanna bother the,m
<atreju> falstaff: and there it's rotate_left(right)_window_edge
<Pici> yeager: I actually just purged apt-listchanges and reinstalled it to see if that fixes it.  The bug on LP suggested that.
<yeager> Pici: do you know if it has been fixed or know a workaround?
<yeager> aha, will try
<Pici> literally a minute ago too ;)
<yeager> great.. seems to work
<lerolero> Setting up gnome-compiz-manager (0.10.3-0ubuntu2) ...
<lerolero> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
<lerolero> dpkg: error processing gnome-compiz-manager (--configure):
<lerolero>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<lerolero> any hints ?
<lerolero> :D
<slimz> hi guys, im using gutsy, with a radeon mobility 7000, i can get direct rending by typing glxinfo | grep direct, i still cannot enable desktop effects, anyone have a faq i could use, i cant seem to find one on google, i have also changed xorg.conf to load radeon instead of the default ati
<ReL1K> anyone got dual monitors working on intel video cards?
<ReL1K> _sidd, the xrandr stuff didn't work
<lerolero> damn intel cards. mine is not working too.
<ReL1K> hehe
<ReL1K> sucks doesn't it?
<lerolero> but it seems that we don't get enough support anyway.
<ReL1K> i got compiz working on intel
<ReL1K> still kinda unstable, but works pretty good
<lerolero> mee too, but its damn unstable.
<ReL1K> didn't get dual monitors working
<lerolero> icons disapearing... windows going away...
<lerolero> good luck, pal
<lerolero> ;)
<ReL1K> haha
<ReL1K> yea, i was using virtualbox a second ago
<ReL1K> just closed
<ReL1K> for no reason
<rom1v> for driver developpers, how do you do from the name of the chipset to develop a driver? You have all the chipsets of the world? or do you have the specs?
<acuster> Hey all,
<acuster> trying to upgrade an edgy to a gutsy, I'm getting:
<acuster> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acuster>   udev: Breaks: libdevmapper1.02 (< 2:1.02.08-1ubuntu7) but 2:1.02.07-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<acuster> what does the Breaks mean?
<baastrup> Hi there, there is a problem with the displayconfig and restricted manager, my old card is a gefroce3 ti 500 and should use nividia-legacy drivers but the system automatic installes nvidia-glx or nvidia.glx.new and they dont work!!!
<tate> Hello, I have a gutsy gibbon question; I have just installed Gutsy Gibbon on a machine with a Geforce 6800.  None of the GLX packages work for it, I have to use the 'nv' driver in the xorg config which of course doesn't enable 3d.
<rathel> lol I think OpenBox has a bug... I can't create a custom menu, when I do no menu comes up when I right-click.
<tsukasa> hey is this the appropriate place to request a package be made
<RadiantFire> not really
<tsukasa> which channel then?
<RadiantFire> possibly #ubuntu-motu
<RadiantFire> there is something like that
<rom1v> why on each kernel update I have to reinstall nvidia drivers?
<mc44> did you install the nvidia drivers from the repositories or from nvidia.com?
<rom1v> nvidia
<rom1v> to have the latest
<rom1v> x.19
<mc44> if you used the ones from the repos you wouldn't need to keep updating them :)
<rathel> Can someone double check my OpenBox menu.xml to make sure it's me and that OpenBox doesn't have a weird menu bug? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38583/
<rafael__> hello
<rafael__> i just installed the gutsy.. sound is not working. i have a sigmatel 82801G (ich7 family) how can i fix it ?
<rafael__> please
<knix> rathel: If by menu bug you mean it doesn't have a titlebar
<rafael__> hello ?
<rathel> knix, nope I mean the thing won't show up if I make a custom menu.
<murkyMurk> gusty alternate fails to recognise sata drive...MCP55 SATA controller
<rafael__> sound sigmatel intel 82801G (ich7 family) is not working
<knix> rafael__: you just said that
<rafael__> knix: sorry. i just wanted to know if i can fix it easily
<knix> I'm sure if someone knows they will say something
<knix> And mine works fine
<knix> So I dunno
<knix> I've never had a problem with it
<murkyMurk> any brights? also foo'd in feisty installer but ok back in edgy
<rafael__> knix: is not strange the synaptic has just few things to add ? i selected multiverse universe, theses things but there is still few things
<knix> Held back packages?
<knix> That's normal
<rafael__> i see
<knix> Are you doing a dist-upgrade?
<ConstyXIV> what's the command to suspend from the console?
<knix> Make sure you dist-upgrade
<rafael__> knix: did u have problem to try to install the flashplugin there ?
<knix> ConstyXIV: apm -s
<rafael__> never finish the installation
<knix> rafael__: no
<rafael__> right
<riotkittie> i just installed it no probs
<ConstyXIV> knix: "No APM support in kernel
<petterah> hello all, the dpi font problem is fixed, hurra :D
* petterah happy
<knix> Too bad the rendering isn't!
<knix> lol
<knix> sooo fuzzzyyyyy
<petterah> rendering of fonts?
<knix> yes
<knix> The subpixel stuff =/
<knix> lists say it has been reverted, but it sure doesn't look like it
<petterah> hm... i'll check my system
<knix> Are you using subpixel aa?
<petterah> if i only knew what that was?
<petterah> :D
<petterah> I use subpixel (LCD) yes
<petterah> hm, have the human theme gotten darker? more brown and grey, instead of beige and orange?
<tretle> how do I perform a system cleanup from the terminal?
<slackern> hmm haven't tried subpixel in gutsy, it looks alot better or is it just me?
<knix> tretle: system cleanup?
<contrast83> Is there a package in the repositories I can install if I *only* want the GNOME desktop environment, but not all the extra applications that come with it?
<tretle> after you install a partial upgrade you can do a cleanup?
<tretle> well the partial upgrade usually does it
<slackern> tretle, you mean that sudo apt-get -f install ?
<contrast83> Sometimes you'll have to do "dpkg --configure -a" instead of "apt-get -f install" - Just depends on how broken things are.
<knix> tretle: apt-get autoclean?
<knix> That'll just remove cached packages and things though
<knix> saved*
<lerolero> anybody experiencing keyboard problems on gutsy ?
<lerolero> like gnome keyboard shortcuts showing nothing
* knix lost faith in gnom eshortcuts long ago
<contrast83> lerolero: Is Compiz running?
<contrast83> I have to disable the "Run command" and "Main menu" shortcuts in CompizConfig, but I'm on KDE. I would think they would work in GNOME though.
<NeoGeo64> can someone pls unban me from #Ubuntu
<NeoGeo64> anyone who can ask someone in there on my behalf
<mc44> NeoGeo64: please ask in #ubuntu-ops
<databuddy> hey the boinc-manager doesnt save the settings i put on it for seti@home etc
<databuddy> ;_;
<level1> I'm having a world of trouble getting my computer to suspend or hibernate correctly.  I'm also being forced to use fglrx even though I'd rather use something else... I think these two issues may be related
<contrast83> level1: They very well could be. FGLRX gave hard locks on my grandfather's computer whenever he tried to shutdown/reboot/etc.
<rathel> Hi, I need some help with OpenBox custom menu not working.
<contrast83> level1: Laptop?
<fsckr> is there a date other than Oct 2007 for gutsy? Have the worked on that yet
<tretle> yeah had to do a dpkg --configure -a , I was just wondering whether it cleaned the system afterwards... I presume cleaning a system means getting rid of the old kernals after a new version is installed and what not
<level1> contrast83: of course
<level1> contrast83: the livecd won't boot into X without fglrx.  The installed version also seems to have this issue
<level1> contrast83: I have to install fglrx and modify my xorg.conf to get it running
<level1> contrast83: I'd rather use vesa
<kurros> tretle: i'm pretty sure you have to manually remove any old kernel packages, they stay in your grub boot list
<contrast83> level1: I know this isn't what you wanna hear, but ATI's supposed to be putting out the next version of Catalyst (with laptop support) within a month or two.
<contrast83> That's strange you can't use vesa. I always thought that was supposed to *always* work.
<level1> contrast83: hmmm... a freind was offering to sell me an nvidia card in about a few weeks, should I take that deal?
<level1> contrast83: it'll be about 100$
<contrast83> level1: Go on eBay
<contrast83> level1: I just got a 256MB FX5500 off of there for ~$50 w/ shipping
<contrast83> Unless it's like, an 8800 GTX or something, $100 is a ripoff for a used card.
<level1> contrast83: anyway, I can use vesa in debian.  Edgy was also a little saner... feisty could suspend, but it wouldn't work sometimes... it does what I call a pseudosuspend
<contrast83> Suspend but no resume?
<level1> contrast83: no, worse
<level1> contrast83: it turns off all the peripherals including fans but leaves the cpu running, so the cpu overheats
<level1> contrast83: on feisty it happend 1 in 10 times... in gutsy it seems to happen everytime
<contrast83> ouch.
<level1> the reason I got gutsy was because I thought the new kernel might fix it
<contrast83> You're lucky it still works. o_O
<level1> actually, I'm considering going back to edgy
<contrast83> The CPU, I mean
<contrast83> Did Dapper not work with it either?
<level1> contrast83: the cpu will be okay for a few minutes through passive cooling (it is a laptop)
<level1> contrast83: never tried dapper
<level1> actually, I'll probably just go back to debian unstable
<contrast83> If you're gonna go back to Edgy, I'd say try Dapper first. Edgy will be "dead" in a few months
<contrast83> So wait, you said this is a laptop, right?
<level1> yeah
<contrast83> But you're thinking of buying an nVidia card for it?
<level1> I can't really be happy with it unless I can either suspend or resume
<contrast83> Or is that unrelated?
<murkyMurk> no sata drives in new gutsy install
* contrast83 has a SATA drive and is on Gutsy.
<level1> contrast83: my freind happens to have the same laptop but with an nvidia card
<contrast83> level1: Ohh, I see.
<contrast83> level1: I wasn't thinking about it being a laptop. Yes, I would definitely take that deal.
<murkyMurk> okay, no SATA drive on MY gutsy install MCP55
<contrast83> murkyMurk: Much better. :-P
<contrast83> murkyMurk: Does it just not even recognize the drive being there when you're installing?
<level1> contrast83: anyway, what are the configuration options i can play with in the desperate hope of getting suspend working?
<Xero> I found 25 dollars on the street :P
<murkyMurk> contrast83: nope, just tried alt CD and it's as if my sda doesn't exist
<contrast83> level1: What brand's your laptop?
<level1> Dell E1705
<contrast83> hang on...
<contrast83> level1: Trevino has an Ubuntu repository for improved suspend/resume on laptops, it *might* work
<level1> contrast83: somebody told me to download something called uswsusp or something
<contrast83> http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/pool/feisty/suspend2/
<contrast83> i haven't heard of that
<level1> then I was supposed to run the command s2ram, but the command didn't exsist... that really pissed me off
<level1> how do I add this repository?
<contrast83> one sec...
<Laibsch> level1: are you on gutsy?
<level1> yeah
<Laibsch> level1: Are you sure you should be?
<level1> Laibsch: I know all the principles of apt management, its just that website doesn't really indicate to me the actual location of the repository, its just an html index
<contrast83> level1: the server is acting up, so when you go to the actual index page ( http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/index.html ) it doesn't send the mimetype correctly, so I'm trying to remember the syntax for converting a URL to a line for sources.list
* Laibsch starts to read the backlog a bit
<level1> contrast83: actually, I found it
<contrast83> at the same time i did. perfect. :-)
<CountX> anyone know why my mic is all static
<CountX> and like you can barely hear the recording
<level1_> if were going to have kwlan on the repositories, can we at least rename kdisableinternet?
<level1_> its much more informative of a name
<tretle> anyone here got avant windows navigator/awn working on gutsy?
<lerolero> <contrast83> lerolero: Is Compiz running?
<lerolero> yes, it is
<lerolero> (waaaaay back the log)
* lerolero can't set keyboard shortcuts on gnome.
<lerolero> hotkeys-setup package does not work here.
* Lunar_Lamp sighs
<Lunar_Lamp> Mythfrontend now segfaults when run :-/
<enyc> Lunar_Lamp: erk
<wabiD> is there a reason my super key is mapped by default to Super+L
<Laibsch> My dual-head setup for X stopped working when I upgraded to gutsy.
<Laibsch> I had been using MergedFB which according to Xorg.0.log has been depracated.
<Laibsch> It says something about xrandr but I cannot seem to figure it out.
<Laibsch> The "Screens and Graphics" config applet crashes and does not show the correct information anyhow.
<Laibsch> Where can I read up on how to configure this stuff correctly now?
<Lars_G_> Hi all.
<Lars_G_> I'll try here
<Lars_G_> I want to upgrade my machine to the last flight
<Lars_G_> from Feisty
<Laibsch> Lars_G_: Wrong channel
<Laibsch> oops sorry
<Laibsch> My mistake.
<Laibsch> Lars_G_: You intend to update to gutsy?
<mc44> Lars_G_: you mean tribe not flight?
<Lars_G_> My problem is, I can't use distupgrade
<Lars_G_> yeah I meant tribe
<enyc> Laibsch: well... you can upgrode to "most recent"... it may not be same as exact tribe
<Lars_G_> I can't use distupgrade it seems, because right now I'm running i386, and I want to switch to the amd64 build
<enyc> Laibsch: why cannot Lars_G_ use dist-upgrade?
<mc44> then you need to reinstall
<Laibsch> enyc: I think you were talking to the wrong person?
<enyc> Laibsch: aah yes
<enyc> Laibsch: error in enyc
<Laibsch> hehe ;-)
<enyc> Laibsch: this is reinstall-needed
<enyc> Laibsch: aaaaaaaaaaaaarrigh
<mc44> Lars_G_: just do a fresh install. You may as well wait for the beta, though
<enyc> Lars_G_: this is reinstall-needed
<enyc> Lars_G_: I have heard bad things abouth the testing-cds though
<Lars_G_> mc44: yes I am thinking that a fresh install over it. but I got almost no space easily usseable to backup all my settings and data... see my dilema?
<enyc> Lars_G_: and had a bad experience myself....  using dist-upgrade from Feisty seems better
<Lars_G_> enyc: yes but I can't use dist-upgrade to move cross builds, can I?
<enyc> Lars_G_: if anything important is not backed up... then you have a bigger problem and should not be using testing-releases... go get extra external harddisk etc
<enyc> Lars_G_: no, you cannot
<enyc> Lars_G_: if you do not have working backups of important things you really really should get that sorted and not do anything with testing-releases ;-)
<Lars_G_> well yeah that's a valid point.
<Laibsch> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Laibsch> !xorg
<enyc> Lars_G_: if you are not in the position you can "reinstall" happily then you should get that sorted first ;-)
<Laibsch> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<enyc> Lars_G_: be aware using non-i386 can cause some problems  but this is fairly-well-sorted now....  i remember 32-bit binary stuff has been a hassle
<Lars_G_> enyc: yeah, but I have few closed programs right now. and I think I'll try to sort these in a chroot jail
<bastid_raZor> i can't wait~! till gutsy comes out.. compiz-fusion is driving me nuts on 7.04
<Lars_G_> btw this guy is mad
<Lars_G_> http://julien.danjou.info/blog/index.php/post/2006/11/07/363-the-man-who-did-not-know-he-had-an-amd64
<d4rkmonkey> say wHHHAAATTTT!?
<enyc> Lars_G_: fine
<Lars_G_> enyc: ?
<enyc> Lars_G_: actually many things can work by installing "ia32-libs"
<Lars_G_> Nod
<Lars_G_> I pray so.
<enyc> Lars_G_: and sometimes copying other binary libs across
<Lars_G_> otherwise, I'll cross that bridge when I get to it
<enyc> Lars_G_: yes have phun
<enyc> Lars_G_: actually ot w0rk we are moving things to Xen VMs ... they are actually amd64 Debian Etch4.0
<Lars_G_> Btw why don'y you like tribe cds?
<Lars_G_> xen vms....
<Lars_G_> wait.
<Lars_G_> WTF
<Lars_G_> I HADN'T THOUGHT ABOUT IT!!!
<Lars_G_> My amd64 is recent!!! I should have a cpu based hypervisor now, shouldn't I?????
* Lars_G_ faints
<enyc> Lars_G_: debian/ubuntu makes little difference to our serversuse....  and i am using Ubuntu DApper 32bit chroot inside Debain etch4.0 which works fine
<enyc> Lars_G_: (to run older website systew which uses this horrid 32bit binary thing in there somewhere)
<enyc> Lars_G_: erm
<enyc> Lars_G_: for  linux-on-linux,  Xen is fine -- it does not need  CPU support to achieve high performance
<Lars_G_> it does not. but it helps
<Lars_G_> specially if I want to use vmware too, to host a windows guest
<enyc> Lars_G_: because Xen 'paravirtualization' involves high efficiency "hypercalls" and guest kernel PORTED to run on xen
<enyc> Lars_G_: however you cant use it with vmware/qemu accelerated without hardware virtualization i think
<enyc> Lars_G_: erm... what have you found about vmware inside xen then?
<Lars_G_> vmware inside xen?? wtf?
<enyc> Lars_G_: hehe... i dont think you can "stack" paravirtualization in this way
<jmg> you can
<jmg> but its not smart
<iac_lizardking>  Hello everybody
<Lars_G_> enyc: I think I'll ignore you until you become rational again
<iac_lizardking>  I'm testing Gutsy and I have some trouble with XGL and gnome-setting-damon with ati
<RAOF> iac_lizardking: Have you done any special Xgl set up?
<enyc> Lars_G_: i dont understand ;-(
<iac_lizardking> no
<Lars_G_> enyc: you're talking nonsense. I mean you're following subjects I never mentioned.
<iac_lizardking> RAOF: the problem is descriped in this forum post
<Lars_G_> I never talked about virtualization stacking.
<iac_lizardking> RAOF: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=559882
<iac_lizardking> RAOF: the problem is that Gutsy install and enable xgl without my permission and moreover gnome-setting-daemon does not work more
<enyc> Lars_G_: hrrm... does this matter... I was thinking of the virtualization_stacking that I wanted to understand
<enyc> Lars_G_: this does not depend upon you having specifically queried/mentioned that
<Lars_G_> Ah sure.
<Lars_G_> I just thought you where discussing something I said. :/
<enyc> Lars_G_: no matter
<RAOF> iac_lizardking: Ok.  (1) We assume that if you installed Xgl, then you want to *use* xgl :).  (2) You can't report (useful) bugs when using trevino's repositories.
<iac_lizardking> no, XGL is installed by default with Gutsy
<iac_lizardking> before I did not use XGl but AIGLX
<mc44> it's not installed by default
<iac_lizardking> ok so I could try to remove it?
<RAOF> iac_lizardking: Yes, absolutely.
<iac_lizardking> I do it now
<enyc> Lars_G_: I dont like the tribe_cds because ive had trouble with at least one of those recently
<enyc> Lars_G_: and... ive heard others in here with problems too
<enyc> Lars_G_: seemingly using  feisty dist-upgrade is more reliable...  but i dont know much more
<Lars_G_> enyc: trouble is I can't do it in my situation :)
<Lars_G_> Meh
<Lars_G_> and it seems my cpu is downscaled to 1Ghz right now. and the kernel isn't compiled to let me change it
<enyc> Lars_G_: well get external hdd or similar to backup
<enyc> Lars_G_: if your files are that important to you you wish to keep then, then backup them elsewhere ;-)
<Lars_G_> yeah yeah
<iac_lizardking> RAOF: ok i removed xgl and fglrx. I should return to AIGLX and radeon right?
<wabiD> is /home/wabid/Desktop/libgnome-2.20.0/schemas where keyboard shortcuts are stored
<RAOF> iac_lizardking: Hopefully, yes.  You may have to "sudo aptitude reinstall ~nmesa"
<iac_lizardking> RAOF: ops, gnome-setting-daemon crashes at gnome startup
<RAOF> iac_lizardking: Right.  So that (may be) a bug.  However, that *may* just be a side-effect of having trevio's packages.
<iac_lizardking> RAOF: but doing the distupgrade The setup disable that repository, Moreover I have another problem my CPU is 67% by udev constantly
<RAOF> iac_lizardking: But his compiz packages may not have been removed, and may not have been removed cleanly.
<RAOF> iac_lizardking: Also, bugs should be filed at launchpad.net/ubuntu :)
<iac_lizardking> RAOF: I remove --purge all compiz package and reinstall it.. What should I bug?
<RAOF> iac_lizardking: Well, for the udev problem, udev.
<RAOF> iac_lizardking: For the gnome-settings-daemon crash, apport should pop up and offer to file a bug for you.
<databuddy> hm
<databuddy> ok i have an older dvd drive and a newer dvd drive
<databuddy> both ide... but only the newer one will burn - and both will read...
<databuddy> well technically the old one trys to burn - it just errors out etc
<databuddy> was there some atapi change in drivers or something?
<iac_lizardking> RAOF: ok, well there is a bug already open. I inserted a comment that on my PC do that bug. Is not confirmed...
* lerolero can't set keyboard shortcuts on gnome.
<lerolero> hotkeys-setup package does not work here.
<Xero> lerolero, same here.
<Xero> Keybinds are screwy. I just use XBindKeys.
<lerolero> hmmm... what about those ninja compiz bindings ? do those work too ?
<Xero> lerolero, I think so.
<Xero> It doesn't matter much to me, though, as long as Ctrl+F12=search and my multimedia keys work.
<jmg> netD: ping
<lerolero> i'd really like ctrl+alt+button 1 to work
<lerolero> roll the cube, babe
<lerolero> but compiz in general is f**ked up
<Xero> lerolero, it does here. Are you sure the 'ninja compiz bindings' aren't working?
<lerolero> i don't quite remember any other than ctrl+alt+button 1
<Xero> try winkey(super)+E
<lerolero> WAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<lerolero> whoa
<lerolero> zooming. :)
<Xero> lol
<lerolero> there must be some gconf crap that might set my cube rolling
<Xero> You just figured out that it does that?
<lerolero> yup.
<lerolero> whole new world of compiz.
<Xero> Mine isn't zoom, though. Mine's a vortex of dooooooom.
<lerolero> any other awesome key you remember ?
<Xero> Shift+WinKey+Button1
<Xero> Paint fire on the screen
<lerolero> nah.
<Xero> Shift+WinKey+C clears it.
<lerolero> guess its the mouse.
<lerolero> having so much fun with winkey+e
<Xero> lol
<Xero> Your stuff still wobbles if you try to move it from that view, too.
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<lerolero> :)
<lerolero> i get to move windows around in that view
<lerolero> so awesome.
<Xero> Try WinKey+F3
<Xero> In Beryl it made snow. Not sure if that works anymore.
<lerolero> nope.
<lerolero> :/
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<lerolero> compiz isn't working fully, but teh parts that are, are quite stable, i guess.
<lerolero> write(3, "strace: exec: Exec format error\n", 32strace: exec: Exec format error
<lerolero> ) = 32
<lerolero> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 2007-06-30 09:55 /usr/bin/compiz-tray-icon
<lerolero> ha
<zerwas> Really strange...Gutsy is working here without an existing xorg.conf. Can somebody explain which file it is using?
<RAOF> zerwas: Autodetect?
<lerolero> maybe /usr/share/displayconfig-gtk/xorg.conf.fallback ?
<RAOF> X no longer *requires* an xorg.conf.  The next couple of versions should pretty much see xorg.conf wither to a shadow of its former self :)
<zerwas> lerolero, ah thanks looks like thats it
<zerwas> RAOF, thank you for this information! years of Linux with XF86Config and xorg.conf get to an end ..hopefully ;-)
<kylem> win/win 28
* lerolero is awesome
<Xero> RAOF, autodetect is evil. I have 3 video cards in this machine.
<Xero> How does it know which one's plugged in?
<lerolero> whichcraft
<Xero> lerolero, what i'm saying is that it doesn't.
<jeroenvrp2> please handle Bug #132053 as critical
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132053 in firefox "Typing in text form in Firefox becomes very slow in Gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132053
<Xero> It always says I have an intel. I have an nvidia. That's why I like my xorg.conf.
<lerolero> maybe its the PCI order ?
<savvas> um.. does anyone know what's lirc_gpio for? I see it in the restricted drivers manager
<RAOF> Xero: By querying the hardware and discarding cards with no attached display device?
<zerwas> savvas, infrared as far as i know
<savvas> ok cheers
<RAOF> Xero: Also, the config is intended to be farmed out to other things (such an a DBUS/HA
<savvas> I'm testing tribe 5, just to see if everything's working as it is supposed to :P
<RAOF> L interface, so that you can make changes/autodetect/etc easily in, say Gnome
<Ahmuck> is the gutsy release schedule current?
<Xero> I still say autodetect is evil until proven otherwise.
<Ahmuck> autodetect hardware?
<savvas> Ahmuck: why shouldn't it be?
<Ahmuck> savvas: i see they cancelled tribe 6.  are they going straight to beta on the 27 ?
<savvas> they cancelled it to work on the bugs :)
<savvas> I think they will
<zerwas> oops if i click on system -> Administration -> monitors and graphics and a dpkg-process is running i only get the message "You need administrative rights to change all screen settings". a new user don't know what to do now.
<savvas> unless you see a notice on the 27th :P
<magicrobotmonkey> hi
<RAOF> Xero: Autodetect is fine as long as it's overrideable, which it is.
<magicrobotmonkey> i was tring to try out the new screens and resolutions dialogue in gutsy and i totally screwed up my screen so the resoltions all wrong. It deteced it right out of the box. is there a way to reset it so it will detect it again?
<savvas> zerwas: it doesn't say that another process is using it? hm.. that's a must have
<zerwas> savvas, are you ironic? :o)
<savvas> no, I'm serious, a new user will be putting some big question marks over their heads
<zerwas> yep
<zerwas> or: could you try out if i am right?
<zerwas> it's an apt-build process i am running right now...
* zerwas wants to try out epiphany with WebKit
<savvas> I just updated, I'm in the middle of distribution upgrade :\
<zerwas> oh ok
<savvas> It's gonna take an hour or so
<savvas> actually..
<savvas> I could try it while I'm doing this :] 
<savvas> weird, apt programs work while a distro upgrade is in progress
<j4ne> hi
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-26
<savvas> zerwas: add it in launchpad, I'll back you up after the upgrade is done
<magicrobotmonkey> does gutsy still use xorg.conf?
<RAOF> Yes.
<zerwas> magicrobotmonkey, yes
<magicrobotmonkey> so if i move it aside will it do its autodetect again?
<alex-weej> yes
<savvas> magicrobotmonkey: well.. if you saved the old xorg.conf it would help if you copied it back to /etc/X11/ :)
<magicrobotmonkey> heh
<magicrobotmonkey> no such luck
<savvas> you should make a backup of some stuff when you're playing around
<magicrobotmonkey> well, lets see how this goes...
<savvas> otherwise, a format can be a cruel solution :)
<wabiD> is there a way to change the menu bar logo in gusty
<lerolero> ccsm
<savvas> wabiD: locate distributor-logo
<RAOF> magicrobotmonkey: Actually "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg" is probably what you want :)
<wabiD> thats for the menubar thing on the panel right?
<magicrobotmonkey> k thx RAOF
<wabiD> and i can have it be as wide as i want
<wabiD> :/ search didnt find it
<savvas> wabiD: well.. I believe one of those listed icons is used
<savvas> impossible
<wabiD> search is probably broken :)
<savvas> try sudo update-db && locate distributor-logo
<savvas> I'll paste it somewhere in the meantime
<edgy> Hi, my /etc/X11/xorg.conf has
<edgy> Section "Device"
<edgy>         Identifier      "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<edgy>         Driver          "intel"
<edgy> But xserver-xorg-video-intel is not installed
<savvas> wabiD: btw, if an update occurs in the tangerine icon package, don't expect your changed files in /usr/ folders to remain as you changed them, so keep a backup somewhere
<edgy> should I install it or from where did it get that driver?
<savvas> wabiD: http://pastebin.ca/raw/714290
<wabiD> any idea which one is for the menu
<wabiD> and does it have to be square
<savvas> edgy: is that an open source driver? check if your graphics controller can be installed from system > admin > restricted drivers manager
<savvas> well.. by the size, i'd say it's 32x32
<magicrobotmonkey> oh good it made its own backups
<magicrobotmonkey> all set
<edgy> savvas: the restricted manager doesn't show the graphics controller and yes that one is free
<edgy> savvas: i don't know whether I need to leave it or change it
<zerwas> my goodness, WebKit is really better than Gecko and firefox
<Skwid_> hey guys
<Skwid_> i have problems with my sound controls on gutsy
<Skwid_> on the keyboard, if i change the volume with the buttons, i get the OSD and the appropriate bar shift, but the actual sound does not change, same for the mute
<savvas> edgy: I found these two packages, I'm not sure if it's the other one: xserver-xorg-video-i810 - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<savvas> xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<Skwid_> if i use the sound volume control in the bar everything works fine
<Skwid_> I don't really mind, just thought i'd give people a heads up
<maccam94> i've got a question about the video card blacklist for compiz/desktop effects
<edgy> savvas: yes both are not installed in my system
<savvas> edgy: glxgears work ok?
<edgy> savvas: yes, I just launched it and it works, what can I check on it?
<edgy> 18684 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3736.762 FPS savvas
<savvas> if the gears roll fine, with no "cutting", it means the driver works fine
<edgy> savvas: what do you mean by no cutting? how can I check this?
<maccam94> glxinfo | grep direct
<magicrobotmonkey> i saw that there was a gui to install flash for ff but i cant find it
<maccam94> edgy: that will tell you if you have DRI working
<maccam94> which basically means the driver is working
<edgy> maccam94: direct rendering: Yes
<savvas> 6388 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1271.435 FPS
<savvas> this is without the nvidia driver :)
<savvas> my guess is that your driver is installed correctly
<edgy> savvas: if I maximize the window it's 2677 frames in 5.0 seconds = 534.967 FPS
<maccam94> edgy: you can also try running, or installing and running nvidia-settings
<edgy> ok thanks savvas and maccam94, I would live with it
<edgy> maccam94: I don't have nvidia, I have intel chipset
<savvas> maccam94: no, he has intel :P
<maccam94> ah
<savvas> i just made a comparing with mine :)
* maccam94 was confused by the nvidia thing above
<maccam94> k
<maccam94> so what was the original issue?
<maccam94> i'm on an intel graphics card atm
<savvas> he has "intel" in xorg.conf, but not installed xserver-xorg-video-intel
<maccam94> that's just the *new* driver
<maccam94> the normal one is...
* maccam94 tries to remember
* maccam94 fires up synaptic
<_sidd> maccam94: i810?
<maccam94> yes
<savvas> xserver-xorg-video-i740 or xserver-xorg-video-i810 ?
<maccam94> i810
<savvas> edgy: check for xserver-xorg-video-i740 or xserver-xorg-video-i810 once more
<maccam94> i740 is for i740 only chipsets, i810 is for i8xx and i9xx
<savvas> 401:28:08 < edgy>         Identifier      "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<savvas> 01:28:08 < edgy>         Driver          "intel"
<Xero> !DKMS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> Is Ubuntu going to have Dell's DKMS soon?
<maccam94> i think they do already
<savvas> what's that?
<savvas> :] 
<Xero> Dynamic Kernel Module Something
<maccam94> dynamic kernel module
<maccam94> beat me to it
<maccam94> lol
<edgy> savvas: I don't know how this happens but when I recheck now both packages are installed I mean the -810 and the -intel! Thanks a lot really
* maccam94 is on a dell ubuntu laptop
<Xero> Dubuntu? Nice.
<savvas> edgy: no probs :)
<maccam94> and i do think i remember seeing something about dkms when i booted up the first time
<Xero> The next computer I get is going to be a Dubuntu.
<maccam94> (it runs some configuration scripts or something)
<savvas> so.. what does dkms do?
<snadge> dell has a custom ver of ubuntu?
<savvas> dell really created dubuntu? :P
<maccam94> snadge: sorta
<maccam94> they customized it a little bit
<maccam94> and they do now have a remastered cd available for download
<maccam94> check the direct2dell.com blog for details
<Xero> savvas, it's a name.
<Xero> Dubuntu is Dell Ubuntu, not a Dell customized Ubuntu.
<Xero> Dubuntu is any Dell with Ubuntu on it (by this logic, my old Dimension B110 is a Dubuntu)
<bastid_raZor> heh, sounds like something a stoner came up with
<maccam94> i bought a dubuntu tho ;-)
<maccam94> it's the 1420n
<Xero> bastid_raZor, some guy on the interweb came up with it
<Xero> http://blogs.ittoolbox.com/linux/locutus/archives/dell-and-linux-delnux-or-dubuntu-16042
<bastid_raZor> delnux heh
<maccam94> they got stuff like the resolution working, mouse stuff, modem drivers, etc
<Xero> Dubuntu > Delnux.
<maccam94> they didn't do a perfect job (horizontal scrolling wasn't enabled, some other annoyances) but it works great
<bastid_raZor> i can't wait till gutsy is released.. compiz-fusion is murder after the latest kernel update
<maccam94> murder as in good or bad?
<bastid_raZor> for me.. bad
<Xero> murder as in good for me.
* maccam94 hasn't been able to really test it, the dubuntu's videocard is blacklisted for some reason, and the machine running it has a radeon 7500
<Xero> I used to get 30FPS on it. Now I get a constant 90 after an NVidia fix.
<maccam94> i don't really get why it's blacklisted either
<bastid_raZor> i have nvidia 7600 .. but titlebars and such are gone now the update and reboot
<maccam94> i hacked /usr/bin/compiz and disabled the blacklist, and then compiz --replace worked just fine
<savvas> looks like dubuntu is already taken: http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution=Dubuntu%206.06
<savvas> :p
<Xero> http://flickr.com/photos/xero2007/ compiz gallery
<Xero> The newest one has a rendering artifact (gnome-screenshot + fire plugin = suxx0r)
<bastid_raZor> since the next release with have compiz as default i should have less troubles
<maccam94> gutsy (admin): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework   [universe] 
<maccam94> 2.0.17.4-0ubuntu1: all
<maccam94> Xero: does that answer your dkms question?
<savvas> Xero: compiz or compiz-fusion?
<Xero> Oh mah gawd Dell are has insider spywair
<Xero> savvas, Fusion.
<maccam94> it's in the universe repo, not main :-P
<chemturion> hey! So I just plugged my laptop into an external moniter, and my screen resolution changed and won't let me change it back. I tried going into both Screen Resolution and Screens and Graphics, no luck
<bastid_raZor> Xero did you have initial problems after the update today/yesterday?
<Xero> Dell are still has spywair
<bastid_raZor> with fusion
<Xero> bastid_raZor, no problems today or yesterday.
<bastid_raZor> do you use the emerald theme?
<Xero> bastid_raZor, GTK
<chemturion> I tried xrandr too, but it won't let me switch
<savvas> chemturion: it doesn't let you? no error/information message?
<chemturion> savvas: It dosn't have the option for any resolution higher than 640x480
<_sidd> chemturion: intel card?
<chemturion> no ATI
<savvas> did you install the driver?
<chemturion> I've been using the non-restricted one fine for about six months
<savvas> well I'm out of ideas, maybe someone else can help :] 
<maccam94> chemturion: have you been using dual screens for the whole time?
<maccam94> you may need the binary for proper dual screens
* maccam94 can't remember if this is actually so
<chemturion> ok
<Laibsch> looks like hda is now sda for performance reasons.  Does the hda drive in "sda disguise" have dma or is that not necessary anymore?
<Laibsch> This is not a PATA drive, but an old ATA laptop drive
<Xero> Mine used to be hda, too.
<Xero> Yeah. Mine's IDE. IDE is supposed to be hda, not sda.
<chemturion> well  I've removed the second screen and restarted  still no luck
<maccam94> ubuntu switched all drives to sd* in feisty methinks
<hydrogen> err
<Laibsch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2946827
<Laibsch> which does not answer the dma question
<maccam94> i think the only thing affected is the name
<maccam94> all capabilities should be the same
<maccam94> use hdparm to list all info about the drive, it should tell you what you want to know
<Laibsch> maccam94: Should is nice
<Laibsch> dma is neither listed as on or off anymore
<Laibsch> Which is why I ask if it is still relevant
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/110636
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110636 in linux-source-2.6.22 "hdparm - cannot set dma on IDE hard drive that works via pata" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<maccam94> Laibsch: so you did hdparm -I /dev/sd??
<maccam94> hm, well i guess the bug would explain it...
<Laibsch> maccam94: I did "hdparm /dev/sda" without the -i
* Laibsch is reading through 110636 right now
<maccam94> -I makes it list everything it knows about the drive
<maccam94> very useful
<maccam94> and fyi, hdparm /dev/sda on my system says nothing about dma
<maccam94> however hdparm -I /dev/sda says it's enabled
<chemturion> Ok so If I change the resolution in Screens and Graphics and hit Test, it changes, and then I hit "Keep Configuration" and it reverts back to the 680 x 480
<savvas> 03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 6121 (rev b1) <- my PATA hard drive :P
<maccam94> chemturion: what are the other option(s)
<chemturion> cancel
<maccam94> have you tried then saving the settings in screens and graphics?
<maccam94> instead of doing test, just closing/applying it?
<maccam94> Laibsch: you need to pass the -I (capital i)
<maccam94> i just double checked on my ancient laptop that's running gutsy
<chemturion> ok so Instead of just OK/Apply I saved the profile
<chemturion> still nothing
<maccam94> maybe you still have to restart X after doing that...
<maccam94> you shouldn't have to, but you might
<chemturion> ok one sec
<lerolero> supah
<griznok> hi people
<maccam94> hi
<leperkhanz> buenos dias.
<griznok> too late... I should have read the Topic
<griznok> lol
* leperkhanz is still having numerous crashes and problems, and no direct rendering.
<leperkhanz> and no 3d apps under wine.
<Skwid_> how do you guys print multiple pages per page ?
<leperkhanz> and bad fps under native 3d apps.
<griznok> has anyone managed to get an ATI 9600 to do the desktop effects thing yet?
<RAOF> leperkhanz: You're using Xgl, right?
<maccam94> griznok: what driver are you using?
<leperkhanz> RAOF: Yep.
<RAOF> leperkhanz: Although I don't get bad 3d performance on native games.
<leperkhanz> 10 fps in quake 3. lol
<griznok> the default Gutsy one I guess
<griznok> let me see...
<RAOF> leperkhanz: So, no direct rendering is normal, no 3d under wine is due to a wine bug.
<leperkhanz> I see.
<leperkhanz> 10 fps under quake 3?
<leperkhanz> native?
<ConstyXIV> has anyone else run into a bug where your computer tries to commit seppuku?
<leperkhanz> I get +5 fps under compiz... lol
<leperkhanz> for a grand total of FIFTEEN fps.
<griznok> maccam94: the Proprietary one
<RAOF> leperkhanz: Well, the games in the repositories run fine for me.
<leperkhanz> hmmm
<leperkhanz> You tried Urban Terror?
<leperkhanz> It's not in the repos.
<RAOF> No.
<leperkhanz> But it is a GREAT game, and is linux native.
<leperkhanz> g2g... c u later.
<ConstyXIV> speaking of games, is there a .deb for Enemy Territory?
<chemturion> maccam94: Thanks I restarted and it worked
<maccam94> chemturion: glad to hear it
<ConstyXIV> WolfET, not Quake Wars of course
<griznok> actually, got another question... about Truecrypt and gutsy
<lerolero> compiz is so awesome, it makes me cry sometimes.
<griznok> lol
<griznok> I had it working great under Fiesty.. now I'm just plain crying
<lerolero> i just ran starcraft, using wine, sent a zerg rush and started playing with the cube.
<lerolero> griznok: keybinding problems ?
<zetheroo> what is Gutsy going to do for us who use Pocket PC's?
<zetheroo> Is there something like ActiveSync coming our way?
<griznok> lerolero: nope, just I dont understand how to get the desktop effects to work...
<lerolero> must have some Guts to run it on pocket pc
<ConstyXIV> is there a fix for the "ghosts" that show up in 3d games when you have compiz running?
<lerolero> griznok: they're enabled by default.
<griznok> err...
<lerolero> :~
<zetheroo> anyone?
<lerolero> sorry. too obvious ? :~
<griznok> well how about how do I disable them (?)
<lerolero> pkill compiz; metacity --replace ?
<griznok> I mean, the "proper" way
<lerolero> i had to do that, cuz the gnome settings stuff is not working here.
<griznok> if there is such a thing
<griznok> ahhh.. ok
<RAOF> griznok: System->preferences->apperance->desktop effects->No effecs
<lerolero> but it should be System -> Preferences -> Gl Desktop
<RAOF> lerolero: No.  Not unless he's got the (old, unmaintained, probably doesn't work) gnome-compiz-manager package installed.
<griznok> RAOF: thanks mate.. unfortunately, nothing happens when I click on the Desktop Effects tab there
<RAOF> griznok: You mean, you don't see a tab?
<lerolero> RAOF: you're right. I had that installed and got some trouble.
<griznok> RAOF: I see a tab called: Visual Effects...
<griznok> RAOF: if I click on it.. nothing happens besides the window sortof dying
<RAOF> griznok: Ooh.  Yeah.  Name change.  That's what you're after.
<RAOF> griznok: Ah.  Bug filing time!
<griznok> oO
<griznok> right then
<lerolero> oh, the joy of beta testing...
<griznok> lol :) when is the release supposed to be comming out?
<lerolero> october ?
<ConstyXIV> griznok: october 28 IIRC
<griznok> feels like they're cutting it pretty close
<lerolero> one whole month...
<lerolero> i wonder how's it in microsoft...
<griznok> I had quite a few crashes... and I'm pretty much a noob
<griznok> i.e. didn't mess with any of the cooler stuff
<lerolero> it went real smooth here, except the keyboard stuff.
<griznok> I guess it depends on your hardware.. I've got an ATI (shudder) and an AMD 64-bit old mobo
<lerolero> mee too, but i don't wanna mess with 64 bits stuff.
<lerolero> not on my desktop.
<griznok> then again, I did an upgrade from a pretty-much working fiesty - not a clean install
<griznok> oh cool... I just typed in "compiz --replace" and ... it worked!
<griznok> lol
<lerolero> gotta love when it works...
<griznok> absolutely
<leperkhan1> Yeah, it works, but it crashes all the time.
<leperkhan1> But it's DAMNED pretty.
<griznok> :)
<griznok> now all I need to do is find some themes to mess about with... Emerald doesn't have any installed
<ConstyXIV> compiz works flawlessly for me
<ConstyXIV> yesterday it had some glitch where the panel wouldn't show at boot unless i switched desktops, but an update fixed that
<Vissud> hello..I recently updated to the latest nvidia drivers, and now X won't recogonize my external lcd when I'm docked..any ideas?
<griznok> amazing... now I have emerald themes installed... I'm on a roll here :))
<ConstyXIV> Vissud: haven't tried myself, but see if you can enable it in the screens config
<ConstyXIV> supposed to work wonders for dual monitor setups
<Say10> Problem: no default mixer installed, i do have sound though. only sound not working is flash, have googled problem with no resolve.
<m1ke> Does Gutsy have text to speech software?
<ConstyXIV> m1ke: flite, but it's console only
<ConstyXIV> probably a gui somewhere if you need it
<m1ke> is that the only software? How good is it?
<griznok> so much for stability :( had to reboot
<griznok> has anyone had any luck in using truecrypt under gutsy?
<ConstyXIV> how do you set up emerald to be your decorator?
<griznok> I think you type "emerald --replace" (??)
<Xero> ConstyXIV, if m1ke wants it that badly, he can get kttsd, since that's the only tts gui in ubuntu
<ConstyXIV> but you have to type that in every time.  i'm talking about replacing the standard decorator
<RAOF> griznok: No, but the alternate CD now allows you to install onto a dm_crypt root.
<Xero> ConstyXIV, I would put it in the "sessions" preferences
<Xero> startup programs
<m1ke> use ksayit front end?
<Xero> System>Preferences>Sessions
<griznok> RAOF: I guess I need to see what dm_crypt is
<Xero> Uh oh.
<griznok> I found some blog that explained how to recompile the kernel and truecrypt source...
<griznok> I got a whole bunch of errors
<RAOF> griznok: No point, I think, unless you need to be able to read the encrypted disc on Windows.
<griznok> RAOF: actually, I have volume I created under fiesty... was just trying to see if I could read it
<m1ke> where do  i get actual voices from?
<fedefede0101> hi guys..is there anyone??
<spasticteapot> Dunno.
<jim> fedefede0101: there isn't anywone
<jim> there might be some ones
<fedefede0101> oh :) good
<spasticteapot> Anyone know what's causing the big that makes it impossible to adjust screen brightness?
<spasticteapot> And why my battery life sucks so bad?
<sebastian_> hey guys ... has anybody had the problem with the ubuntu whole day appointments showing a day off in the gnome calendar? it's only been happening in gutsy
<griznok> Anyone might know, but someone doesnt
<griznok> :P
<jim> spasticteapot: current * voltage * time
<spasticteapot> sebastian_: Woah. How'd they do that?
<fedefede0101> I've dist-upgraded to gutsy today
<spasticteapot> jim: Let me rephrase that.
<fedefede0101> everything works fine...I think
<spasticteapot> Why is my laptop not using power-saving features to reduce current draw?
<fedefede0101> but if I put vga=791 into grub
<sebastian_> spasticteapot: i wouldn't know :D
<jim> (btw... that's one formula for energy transfer)
<fedefede0101> I can't see anything :(
<fedefede0101> is this a known bug...??
<fedefede0101> it's really strange...never happened sth like that :(
<fedefede0101> sorry for my english by the way :)
<fedefede0101> I think it's not a known bug...maybe I've done sth wrong :(
<maccam94> is there a reason ubuntu's servers are so slow lately?
<Xero> maccam94, wfm.
<maccam94> i usually get 350KB/s, but on the updates i'm only getting ~50KB/s
<sebastian_> ok i fixed it ... it turns out that evolution has its own time-zone settings ...
<sebastian_> so the time zone of evolution didn't match the gnome time-zome
<sebastian_> and gnome seems to bold the date on which an appointment starts rather than ends
<fedefede0101> K... I will try a new fresh install on my laptop tomorrow
<fedefede0101> maybe I missed something
<fedefede0101> :(
<fedefede0101> bye
<amx> any idea why my /boot partition fails to mount after my upgrade to gutsy?
<Laibsc1> amx: "grep boot /etc/fstab"
<amx> UUID=d3767e4c-a821-47e5-a88d-863ed0d8635e /boot ext3 defaults 0 2
<amx>  /boot is a regular partition, and / is an LVM2 partition
<hydrogen> what does mount /boot do ?
<hydrogen> er
<hydrogen> sudo mount /boot
<amx> mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /boot busy
<amx> I had the same problem with another regular partition on another disk
<hydrogen> mount | grep /boot
<amx> nothing
<hydrogen> is there anyting in /boot currently?
<Xero> I heard some guy pronounce ubuntu "uh-boont-uh"
<amx> I looked around a bit and there seems to be some weird stuff under /dev/mapper
<Xero> isn't it "oo-boon-too"?
<hydrogen> uBUTu
<hydrogen> uBUTnoo
<hydrogen> i don't know!
<amx> hydrogen: yeah, a couple of file due to new linux-images packages
<Xero> Gah! My messengers all got d/c'ed.
<amx> the weird thing is that my regular partitions show up under /dev/mapper, which I though was only for LVM stuff
<amx> although all the links are just pointing to themselves
<amx> for my other partition (hdb1) that I couldn't mount, I was able to mount after doing 'sudo dmsetup remove hdb1'
<amx> but no such luck for my /boot partition
* Xero must sleep.
<amx> hmm, sounds a bit similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/144595
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144595 in ubuntu "lvm device mapper devs are symlinks to themselves" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<slackern> I've got a Creative Labs SB Audigy LS in this machine and if i press volume up/down on my keyboard it adjusts IEC958 Center/LFE instead of Analog Front gnome-volume-control, any ideas how to change it to the correct one?
<slackern> It should be "Analog Front in gnome-volume-control"
<hydrogen> you probably need to set the "master channel"
<slackern> hydrogen, ahh any idea where i might do that?
<hydrogen> slackern: I could tell you if you were using kmix
<hydrogen> but no idea with g-v-c
<hydrogen> try right clicking on the tray applet
<slackern> i got kde install too so got kmix up now
<n0yd> Does anyone know if epiphany in Gutsy has been compiled with WebKitGtk backend support?  Or did they decide to leave it out, and if so, if anyone knows of a Epiphany package for ubuntu that has WebKit enabled....
<hydrogen> last I played with webkit it was far from usable
<n0yd> It's plenty usable now
<n0yd> Not that I would care either way, it's for development purposes that I want it.
<n0yd> I just don't feel like compiling it tonight
<slackern> hydrogen, ahh i found it now, im braindead i think maybe i should have looked in system->prefs->sound :)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<slackern> hydrogen, i thought i could access all the settings through the mixer but that was not the case :)
<slackern> all sorted out now atleast
<slackern> Always like that, you have it right in front of you all the time but you can't see it
<DSMaster> can someone help me with a Internet problemon Tribe 5?
<DSMaster> problem on*
<spasticteapot> DSMaster: maybe?
<DSMaster> I can't get the network working at alll
<DSMaster> Ethernet, Wlan, nothing
<DSMaster> I may just have to reinstall Ubuntu
<DSMaster> but I'm hopingnot
<DSMaster> got gfx working beautifully
<newcar> where can i check witch parameters i can pass to a module with modproble?
<RAOF> newcar: modinfo <modulename> often provides such information.
<newcar> nice, thx
<DSMaster> and ideas on getting internet working again?
<DSMaster> any*
<spasticteapot> DsMaster: Well, I'm not quite sure what's wrong.
<DSMaster> myinternet won't work
<spasticteapot> I've had some glitches with network-manager.
<DSMaster> I haen't done anything on it in a few weks
<spasticteapot> Try using ifconfig or iwconfig.
<VousDeux> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<DSMaster> some helpful commnds pleas?
<VousDeux> !64-bit java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64-bit java - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slackern> I had to do 'sudo dhclient eth0' for a couple of days since the networkmanager didn't seem to do it properly, but i no longer have that problem
<slackern> sorry that last one was to DSMaster, getting tired here :=
<VousDeux> !blackdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackdown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DSMaster> ??
<DSMaster> ah.
<DSMaster> I'll give that a shot
<DSMaster> except mine's a Wlan
<DSMaster> so isn't it wlan0?
<slackern> Oh you are using wifi?
<DSMaster> yes
<spasticteapot> Iwconfig works for all wifi.
<slackern> I have no idea about how wifi works in linux at all im afraid
* DSMaster is on the XP partion of his computer right now
<spasticteapot> For example: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid (your essid here)
<spasticteapot> slackern: type "man iwconfig" in the command line.
<DSMaster> it's WPA
<DSMaster> lol
<spasticteapot> No, I'm not one of the pricks trying to tell you to fix things with "ALT F4"
<Vissud> gah, this is killing me..X continues to run only on my close lcd screen of my laptop, while the vt's run on the xternal monitor..grr
<DSMaster> lol
<VousDeux> is anyone else having trouble installing java plugin?
<DSMaster> no
<DSMaster> go to a java page and have firefox instl it
<DSMaster> it worked for me
<VousDeux> oh, I should have mentioned 64-bit java
<Vissud> anyone know of a way to tell why X won't use a particxular screen, or if it can even see it?
<DSMaster> should still work on that same way
<DSMaster> -on
<VousDeux> the blackdown site doesn't seem to be responding
<DSMaster> -that
<DSMaster> the*
<gnomefreak> VousDeux: nspluginwrapper allows you to use java with 64bit
<gnomefreak> same with flash (but i still perfer gnash) ;)
<VousDeux> hmm...any idea when native support might be expected?
<VousDeux> the flash seems to be working for me
<newcar> where can i edit witch modules are autoloaded?
<RAOF>  /etc/modules
<gnomefreak> VousDeux: right now its the closest you can get, but i will see about heron its too late in devel cycle afaik but i will talk to java main maintainer
<newcar> sorry for all the questions, im starting with linux modules hackin and stuff
<VousDeux> alright...thanks for the response
* gnomefreak might start this week there are some question i have about 64 anyway
<gnomefreak> if you read planet.ubuntu.com when i find out if we can do it ill blog about it
<newcar> anyone here have experience with joydev module?
<VousDeux> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.8.1.6) Gecko/20070919 Ubuntu/7.10 (gutsy) Firefox/2.0.0.6
<VousDeux> Flash seems to be working just fine on this.
<Vissud> 3
<musikgoat> looking to file a bug or add to it,  but i'm not sure if there is already a bug filed.   when resuming from standby, the system hangs with a blank black screen and the word Linu towards the top.   The only way to get past this is to tap on the keys a bunch of times until the system loads my login.   Any suggestions on what I should do?
<philip> how do I find out the app that's thrashing my HD?
<musikgoat> toshiba a105 with intel chipset
<RAOF> philip: echo trackerd :(
<philip> RAOF, what do you mean? that doesn't do anything
<crdlb> heh
<musikgoat> nvm, i found the filed bug report
<philip> nothing is even running and the hard drive just runs like a mad man
<RAOF> philip: I mean, that will echo to the console what's doing all the disc i/o.
<RAOF> philip: It's going to be either trackerd or updatedb.
<philip> it's trackerd
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> Yay trackerd
<philip> RAOF but if I do "echo RAOF" it would return RAOF so
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> philip: No, what I meant was "trackerd is almost certainly what's thrashing your disc"
<philip> ah ok haha
<philip> I thought you wanted me to type "echo trackerd" into the console
<philip> RAOF, I just kill -9 trackerd and the IO stopped yay
<newcar> anyone knows vojtech@ucw.cz?
<newcar> Vojtech Pavlik
<newcar> i need to contact him ^^
<newcar> well, i know, ill e-mail him
<mon^rch> I am using this awesome program called "alltray" but it wont work while compiz is enabled... too bad, hunh?
<mon^rch> was very lpeased to find out that I can run opengl apps and games with compiz, however
<sparr> i hate broken software DURING an upgrade
<Tm_T> I have two hands and one mouth
<hydrogen> freak.
<Tm_T> hydrogen: I know
<sparr> broken software after an upgrade i can handle
<sparr> thats to be expected
<sparr> but its quite different for something to be working before the upgrade, broken during the upgrade, and working after the upgrade
<Tm_T> sounds fun
<twb> Good day.  What version of GNOME will Gutsy ship with?
<crdlb> twb, 2.20
<nomasteryoda> 2.20 or so is what i have now
<RAOF> 2.20 (or maybe 2.20.1, or another bugfix release)
<twb> Thank you.
<nomasteryoda> its good stuff
<RAOF> And Hardy will ship with 2.22 :).  And Ubuntu+2 will ship with 2.24, etc :)
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> hardy is ubuntu+2
<hydrogen> you mean ubuntu+3
<RAOF> Quite true.
<hydrogen> plus
<twb> Surely it would be Feisty+3
<hydrogen> gnome is dead!
<slackern> did they do something in gutsy with subpixel smoothing? maybe its my imagination but the fonts look so much better now
<hydrogen> so
<twb> Otherwise Ubuntu+N is temporally visceral
<RAOF> slackern: Yes.
<sparr> any heroes fans in the room?  im watching the new season premier, and im confused.  theres a bunch of flashbacks at the beginning, but im seeing a lot of things that i dont remember from last season
<RAOF> sparr: SILENCE!
<twb> hydrogen: why do you say GNOME is dead?
* RAOF will kick you from the universe if you post spoilers!
<slackern> RAOF, ahh nice, thought i saw something about it being mentioned but wasn't sure, it's alot better now than before
<twb> hydrogen: sure, it's awful, but I don't know anything better to give to idiot mouse users
<hydrogen> twb: because its fun to beat a dead horse
<twb> Indeed.
<musikgoat> I have a bug that is aparently caused by acpi_cpufreq,  will blacklisting that give me undesirable results?
<CountX> can anyone help me with making a website
<CountX> im at a bit of a loss, i cant use macromedia flash on linux
<CountX> i would really like to get back to editing my site, yet i do not know how in linux
<musikgoat> how about running flash in qemu?
<musikgoat> or you could go the old fashioned route with a text editor :-P
<CountX> anyone else have any help?
<CountX> i would rather not run in an vm
<RAOF> CountX: You could *try* running it under wine, but I don't know of a native alternative.
<CountX> poo
<CountX> that really does blow
<CountX> here i was all excited about do web dev in nix and i cant do flash
<CountX> anyone know why when i record my mic i get a bunch of static over my mic?
<CountX> like over what im recording?
<nomasteryoda> is it an external mic
<nomasteryoda> or the one in the laptop?
<twb> CountX: interference from other equipment.
<nomasteryoda> could be, but i know i have issues with some sound output on my desktop
<nomasteryoda> i thought it would be gone with gutsy, but its still there on one user's profile
<nomasteryoda> so i'll have to cleanse that to make it nice for him
<nomasteryoda> enable all the recording options for gnome panel mixxer or kmix
<nomasteryoda> ... then look for capture... maybe
<CountX> where is that
<CountX> im looking
<nomasteryoda> kubuntu?
<CountX> noope
<CountX> i dont like kda
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu then
<nomasteryoda> lol
<CountX> kde*
<nomasteryoda> ye forgot
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<CountX> ok it works in the sound manager
<CountX> but i get a funky error message
<BHSPitMonkey> sound recorder?
<CountX> "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'"
<CountX> no in the sound manager
<CountX> "sound preferences"
<CountX> when i use the sound recorder i get a lot of static over what im recording
<nomasteryoda> is the gain set too high?
<CountX> but in the sound preferences i get fine sound playback of what im getting at the mic
<CountX> no its not too loud
<nomasteryoda> k
<CountX> could be louded
<CountX> louder*
<CountX> could be doing something wrong
<nomasteryoda> could be
<CountX> i mean like with the settings, i havent touched anything
<nomasteryoda> still looking at settings
<nomasteryoda> good
<Chiraporn> I recently upgraded to the gutsy pre-release, but the upgrade got messed up. A complete reinstall doesnt recognize my rt2500 wireless, even though the rt61 (and dependent) modules are inserted on boot. Another issue is that Totem wont play DVDs, complaining about the codecs, even though libdvdscc is installed. Any help? (I realize its alpha...)
<CountX> ffdmpeg
<CountX> and why is your name Chiraporn ???
<Chiraporn> Sorry?
<CountX> lol
<Chiraporn> Its Thai
<CountX> it makes no since at all damnit
<Chiraporn> install ffmpeg?
<CountX> its what i use
<Chiraporn> Is this your recommendation?
<CountX> yes
<Chiraporn> You use it to play or to decode?
<nomasteryoda> try using VLC
<nomasteryoda> it will work... Totem has issues... imho
<nomasteryoda> CountX, did you check the speaker in the tray?
<nomasteryoda> preferences
<CountX> i used the medibuntu repo and that was that
<nomasteryoda> cool
<CountX> what about the sound icon
<nomasteryoda> right click and open sound control panel
<nomasteryoda> then click the menu and find Preferences
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<CountX> okay....
<CountX> i am at your whim
<CountX> OMFG its 63 degreed in here
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> now i'm on another profile
<nomasteryoda|w> CountX, we can look together
<CountX> yay
<nomasteryoda|w> i have like 40 items to choose in the Edit, Preferences
<nomasteryoda|w> i use kde on the other desktop.. my main one ...=D
<nomasteryoda|w> this is nice brown crap
<CountX> i have like 5
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<efface> I am trying to get psx32 (for my amd64 system) installed....I cannot find a standalone package to download, only references i can find are to apt dfeer to my source list which i dont wish to do and are only setup for feisty, anyone have any suggestions? I personlly dont care which psx emulator is on here, just as long as it works :P
<nomasteryoda|w> family uses this ability to the max
<nomasteryoda|w> CountX, check all the Mic boxes
<nomasteryoda|w> to let you see them all in the Vol control
<CountX> boxes?
<CountX> i dont have any to check...
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<CountX> ok now i do
<CountX> i was in the wrong thing
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<nomasteryoda|w> there are so many ways to do things here... its nice
<CountX> confounding
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<nomasteryoda|w> can be
<nomasteryoda|w> i can raise vol of the other session too... nice
<nomasteryoda|w> listening to coldplay
<nomasteryoda|w> very U2ish
* CountX is lisining to the DETHALBUM
<nomasteryoda|w> so, enable the Microphone Capture
<nomasteryoda|w> and boost and mic select
<nomasteryoda|w> this is a laptop, right?
<CountX> yeah
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<CountX> but i have a headset
<nomasteryoda|w> mine has 2 mics
<CountX> a logitech :)
<CountX> mine 2
<nomasteryoda|w> and can use both at same time
<CountX> ont he front
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<CountX> cool
<nomasteryoda|w> or it seems that way
<CountX> wtf
<CountX> its like quiet at like 90-0%
<CountX> then its blarring at 95 and 100 is max...
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<CountX> wtf is up witht hat
<nomasteryoda|w> beats me
<RAOF> CountX: Yay logarithmic sensation!
<nomasteryoda|w> LOL
<CountX> lol
<nomasteryoda|w> i am using Exaile now... man, that thing is nice
* CountX is lisining to "Briefcase full of guts"
<nomasteryoda|w> much smaller than amarok it seems
<CountX> rhythmbox for life
<nomasteryoda|w> i should try that too
<nomasteryoda|w> i have everything installed for audio...
<RAOF> CountX: Now, if only the gapless backend would play wavpack files...
<CountX> lol
<CountX> i use flac
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_willis, howdy
<CountX> flac ftw
<CountX> eff mp3 in the A
<efface> anyone know where i can download psx32 or any other psx emulator for amd64 without having to get it from a repository via apt-get?
<CountX> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<CountX> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<efface> .....
<efface> :(
<CountX> use apt?
<nomasteryoda|w> what is wrong with apt?
<nomasteryoda|w> it makes things easy
<CountX> sudo aptitude install pcsx
<CountX> there ya go
<efface> pcsx is for amd64?
<CountX> efface, marcel@marcel-laptop:~$ apt-cache search psx
<CountX> pcsx - Sony PlayStation emulator
<efface> <3 brb give it a try
<CountX> yuo should be able to use any 32bit app on x64
<efface> i hate you but love you at the same time
<efface> just spent the last 4 hours trying to get epsxe and psx to work
<efface> trying all kinds of guides and building 32 libs
<efface> sigh
<CountX> lo
<CountX> lol
<CountX> :(
<CountX> i cant use stickam :(
<CountX> i feel lonely
<CountX> thats why im here
<nomasteryoda|w> man, i need to snoooooooze
<CountX> no you dont
<nomasteryoda|w> yawning all over the place
<CountX> sleep is the enemy
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<CountX> the only time now is party time
<nomasteryoda|w> trye
<RAOF> efface: That's why...
<nomasteryoda|w> true
<RAOF> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<CountX> im the baskeyball
<RAOF> Exists :)
<nomasteryoda|w> 23050 to be closer
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<CountX> !bug#1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<CountX> ubotu is so informative
<nomasteryoda|w> that is a nice bot
<pvd2007> hey there everyone, I am on the latest distro of Xubuntu and I can't seem to get my audigy sound card working.  It shows up and I've unmuted everything in alsamixer, turned up all volumes, etc.. Still notw working.
<pvd2007> Xubuntu told me to come here since im using gutsy
<pvd2007> #xubuntu*
<CountX> #xubuntu+1?
<pvd2007> there is also a #ubuntu+1
<pvd2007> ?
<pvd2007> Xubuntu
<pvd2007> *
<CountX> me no no
<CountX> nomasteryoda, i have a effed up audio set up
<pvd2007> I also went to applications > settings > mixer  and chose the audigy sound card.
<nomasteryoda|w> pvd2007, did you turn off the external amplifier option?
<pvd2007> im not sure?
<pvd2007> where do I do that
<nomasteryoda|w> its one of the alsamixer options
<nomasteryoda|w> most right if is the same for your card
<nomasteryoda|w> i use a sb live
<pvd2007> I have audigy 1
<nomasteryoda|w> on the desktop
<nomasteryoda|w> its similar
<Vissud> ok, well, there must be some bug in the latest nvidia driver because if I use that, my external display doesn't work
<pvd2007> I just turned it off
<nomasteryoda|w> Vissud, did you try using nvidia-settings tool
<nomasteryoda|w> i can make mine work with that
<pvd2007> nomasteryoda|w: I locked it, but still no sound coming out of speakers
<pvd2007> :-\
<nomasteryoda|w> pvd2007, just a min
<pvd2007> k
<DShepherd> can i start ordering ship it cds for gutsy?
<Vissud> nomasteryoda:  how so? did you have the same issue? mind you, i'm not looking for dual display, just my external
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<nomasteryoda|w> i know what you mean
<nomasteryoda|w> laptop right?
<Vissud> yep
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<Vissud> what was the issue exactly?
<nomasteryoda|w> hang on
<nomasteryoda|w> check also for vga= added to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nomasteryoda|w> can you switch to tty2 or 3 with no problems?
<Vissud> yeah, my vt's work normally, on the external
<Vissud> X starts up on the laptop lcd, even when the lid is closed
<Vissud> 2
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<nomasteryoda|w> any response from fn switch?
<Vissud> nope
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<Vissud> no vga line either
<CountX> what kinda of webcam stuff can you do on linux?
<CountX> like, stickam doesnt work
<nomasteryoda|w> never heard of stickam
<CountX> is there any other webcam communities that work with linux?
* CountX points nomasteryoda to www.stickam.com
<nomasteryoda|w> Vissud, and you installed the nvidia-settings app?
<CountX> which is a webcam community
<nomasteryoda|w> CountX, looking
<nomasteryoda|w> kik
<nomasteryoda|w> kk
<Vissud> yeah
<Vissud> i have nvidia settings
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<nomasteryoda|w> and the detect displays does not show the external?
<CountX> it worked for me
<nomasteryoda|w> moving over to other profile... brb
<Vissud> ok, one sec
<nomasteryoda> ok
<CountX> but be careful not to take out the cable and restart
<nomasteryoda> my tunes is getting to me...
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> you can switch to a tty and restart the session wiht sys rsq+k if you need... will lose data ... possibly but its better'n restarting
<nomasteryoda> well, i gotta run for a bit
<CountX> nomasteryoda, ok
<penguincentral> hi did anyone have trouble watching video yesterday?
<nomasteryoda> if i'm not back in 12 minutes, i'm either asleep or in the ditch somewhere
<nomasteryoda> with totem, always
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> smplayer, perfect
<penguincentral> because yesterday, any video that i was watching, no matter the codec or program wouldn't show up, then now it's working.  must have been a bug
<Vissud> nomasteryoda: it detects it, but has it disabled
<nomasteryoda> hmm, and shows it left or right of the main monitor?
<pvd2007> well gonna restart make sure I have my onboard sound disabled
<pvd2007> brb
<nomasteryoda> if you click configure, what happens
<Vissud> 3 options, disabled, sep x screen, and twinview
<nomasteryoda> try twinview
<nomasteryoda> really
<Vissud> ok
<nomasteryoda> it can clone the screen you have
<nomasteryoda> heck, you can't break that... just try and see if it works like you want... then if so, add changes to your xorg.conf...
<nomasteryoda> or use the xorg.conf it makes if its good enough
<nomasteryoda> you would turn off xinerama to use twinview without widescreen effect
<Vissud> that kind of works, though when I restart gdm the  login still comes up on the lcd and not the external
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> you have to mod the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vissud> ok, thanks!
<Vissud> i think i'm close now
<nomasteryoda> ... now i don't recommend this to much, but you can run that sudo nvidia-settings
<Vissud> yeah, i know, that's how I was doing it
<nomasteryoda> then save the file
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> cool
<Vissud> do you know if this is a bug in the driver?
<riotkittie> i couldnt figure out why i'd get a system beep when i hit the login screen/desktop. it only took two days to realize that i have no sound. doh.
<nomasteryoda> no, don't think so
<nomasteryoda> nvidia has always been dorky to do externals to me.. but then again, so has Linux
<nomasteryoda> unbreakable x also offers some problems when you have manually setup your system...
<nomasteryoda> and it thinks it knows best
<nomasteryoda> ouch...
<nomasteryoda> riotkittie, audigy card?
<riotkittie> you havent lived until you've broken x. people should not be robbed of the experience
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> ya well, ubuntu did that once... to everyone
<Vissud> heh
<nomasteryoda> it was classice uhoh
<snadge> yeah its all well and good until you try to convince your boss that you can use ubuntu at work instead of windows
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<snadge> that ended up being a failure :P
<Vissud> ok, well, thanks a lot..looks like the worst I have to do now is manually switch resolutions when I switch between laptop and external
<Vissud> again, thanks a lot
<riotkittie> no. it's a turtle beach? turtle bay? turtle soup? turtle something. c-media
<nomasteryoda> man, that sux ... welcome Vissud
<nomasteryoda> Vissud, you can leave it on
<nomasteryoda> with the external setup in the file...
<nomasteryoda> then just hook up the monitor
<nomasteryoda> until the new x configurator is stable...
<nomasteryoda> i think it will work... but spouting speculation will not help
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> good luck
<nomasteryoda> see ya round
<philip> how do I get rid of trackerd? it runs every single time after I reboot causing constant IO
<RAOF> You can remove the "tracker" package.
<pvd2006> hmm
<pvd2006> still no luck getting audigy 1 card working in Xubuntu gutsy gibson :-\
<pvd2006> I have onboard disabled.
<pvd2006> ive looked through both comand line and gui versin of alsa mixer
<pvd2006> nothing is muted
<pvd2006>  sudo cat /proc/asound/modules returns " sudo cat /proc/asound/modules"
<pvd2006> whoops
<pvd2006>  sudo cat /proc/asound/modules returns "0 snd_emu10k1"
<pvd2006>  sudo cat /proc/asound/pcm returns the right info
<RAOF> ALSA is notoriously finiky.  If you haven't already, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems .  Also, ALSA bugzilla can be a fertile hunting ground.
<pvd2006> thanks
<pvd2006> btw, is there suppose to be a standard volume control in xubuntu gutsy gibson?
<pvd2006> i dont see one
<pvd2006> I had to install alsamixer gui
<RAOF> Dunno, I use Ubuntu.
<riotkittie> stupid commaa. arr.
<riotkittie> yay. i have sound.
<DanaG> Odd: my Human metacity theme is different from the one on the LiveCD.
<riotkittie> different how?
<DanaG> The liveCD one is slimmer, and looks less like (the old-new) Clearlooks.
<riotkittie> ah. i didnt even notice that.
<ChasingVertigo> I''m using Gutsy Tribe 5 with nvidia-glx-new (via  "Restricted Drivers"), after the initial reboot my screen goes black and the lights on my monitor flash (Its error message, like when I change the resolution to something it can't cope with in windows), but the refresh rate seems okay - is there something I'm missing?
<skinnypuppy> Could someone post the link where to download gutsy tribe?
<RAOF> https://iso.qa.stgraber.org
<kurros> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<jd20> Does anyone know where I'd find the latest version of the Beta for Gutsy that would include dmcrypt formatting upon install?
<RAOF> https://iso.qa.stgraber.org
<DanaG> Argh, the Tangerine icons for "Computer" are now brown!
<jd20> Thanks RAOF!
<DanaG> Since when are tangerines brown?
<RAOF> Since they went off.
<masterloki> yeah.......
<masterloki> i just deleted 3.8GB of logs
<masterloki> couldnt even read em b/c they were too long... dmesg | tail gave a lot of vfs errors about inodes being busy... is this common right now or something?
<ArmedKing> Anyone having problems with amsn after update to Gutsy. When i start amsn i get the message " loading TkCximage failed. This module is needed to run aMSN. Pleasy compile aMSN first, instructions on how to compile are located in the file INSTALL"
<riotkittie> sweet. loading multiple pages in firefox tends to kill my wireless connection randomly.
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im having a problem with the 100.14.19 nvidia drivers, they work fine just after i install them, but after a reboot X fails to start, stating that /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko is missing, any ideas? this problem occurs both with the drivers installed from synaptic, and from Nvidia's binary package.
<RAOF> jscinoz: Got nvidia-glx-new installed, and linux-restricted-modules-generic?  Anything in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules ?
<jscinoz> RAOF< yes to the first two, i dont have that restrictd-modules file, only "linux-restricted-modules-common" which shows no disabled modules
<RAOF> jscinoz: Ok.  If you run "sudo /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common start", does it then work?
<jscinoz> the command ran successfully, no idea if it changed anything, the problem occurs on reboot
<jscinoz> ill be back in a few mins after reboot
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is it possible to bind samba to only one interface?
<jd20> RAOF:  Does the current implementation of dm-crypt via installer give complete encryption for everything but /boot?
<kurros> DanaG interfaces option in  /etc/smb.conf
<RAOF> jd20: Depends on what you select.
<jd20> So it's capable?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> I set up /boot + a crypted partiton, then LVM on that crypt partition.
<RAOF> You can do whatever you want, though.
<jd20> Sounds like I'm going to have lots of fun testing.  This is neat!
<jscinoz> RAOF, now it states API and module version mismatch
<RAOF> Yay!  Progress!
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> im typing this from bitchx >_<
<jscinoz> anyways
<jscinoz> what should i try now?
<RAOF> Hm.  Do you have a /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia-new-installed file?
<jscinoz> yesh
<jscinoz> nuke it?
<RAOF> jscinoz: Depends.  Are you trying to use nvidia-glx-new?
<jscinoz> yes
<RAOF> So, that should probably be there then :)
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> ugh, tty1 crashed
* RAOF blinks.
<jscinoz> so what should i do next about nvidia
<RAOF> Um... I'm not sure.
<jscinoz> >_<
<RAOF> :(
<jscinoz> -_-
<Gutsy> what's the current tribe version? I'm running a partial update on a clean tribe6 I downloaded a few weeks or a month ago
<jscinoz> 6 i think
<jscinoz> RAOF, i tried purging nvidia-glx-new and reinstalling, same error
<jscinoz> api-module mismatch
<DanaG> Cool, thanks, kurros.  I read it just now.
<RAOF> jscinoz: Man, I don't know how people manage to mess up the nvidia drivers so badly :(
<jscinoz> i didnt even mess with it that much
<jscinoz> all i did was reinstall from apt-get
* RAOF shrugs.  Nvidia is a mystey to me.
<jscinoz> >_<
<Gutsy> I installed compiz manager in synaptic, what do you do to run it?
<RAOF> System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects
<jscinoz> Gutsy, if you can find a deb of it, i highly recommend fusion-icon
<jscinoz> i had a deb of it but i lost it >_<
<jscinoz> fusion-icon isn't in the repos but it darn well should be
<RAOF> Eh.
<RAOF> Really?
<jscinoz> yesh
<jscinoz> IMO best application for managing compiz
<jscinoz> just have it in your session startup, it'll automatically bring up compiz and emerald
<RAOF> Possibly.  But I just want compiz to *run*.
<RAOF> jscinoz: You know what?  That's the default behaviour :)
<jscinoz> and allows configuring command line options such as loosebinding and indirectrendering from a tray icon
<jscinoz> :P
<Gutsy> I don't see fusion-icon in gutsy's default repo's
<jscinoz> RAOF, without it, didnt wor kfor me
<jscinoz> Gutsy, i dont think its there, but a quick google for "fusion-icon deb" should show up something
<RAOF> jscinoz: It's changed recently.  But if you've got emerald installed, it'll run emerald (ugh).
<jscinoz> oh well
<jscinoz> i still love fusion-icon
<jscinoz> easy acess to ccsm and emerald-theme-manger
<jscinoz> and other settings
<RAOF> A lot of people do, I'm just not sure why.
<jscinoz> and fast windowmanager/decorater switching
<Gutsy> nor is there an advanced desktop effects in system pref...
<jscinoz> Gutsy, go to system>pref>Appearance
<jscinoz> compiz stuff should be under far right tab
<RAOF> Gutsy: Have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager?
<jscinoz> RAOF, i think i found the solution to my nvidia-problems, my kernel is out of date, it seems the nvidia-glx-new in the repos is for the current version, not the older one i have :P
<Gutsy> I'll double check raof
<RAOF> jscinoz: Heh.
<jscinoz> going to reboot in a sec and see how it goes
<RAOF> jscinoz: You see, I don't *want* to switch window manager or decorator.  I want compiz to run all the time, and pick up my Gnome themes :)
<jscinoz> i do most of the time too, but fusion-icon is good to have :P
<jscinoz> blast Australia's shite internet.
<jscinoz> only country that still has stupid bandwidth limits on home broadband >_<
* RAOF quite likes his 24Mbit adsl2+
<jscinoz> i have that too
<jscinoz> but 60gb a month is too little
<Gutsy> RAOF , no  compizconfig-settings-manager wasn't installed but I have now.
<jscinoz> I'd settle for 1.5mbps no data limit
<jscinoz> be right back, rebooting
<jscinoz> yep that did the trick
<jscinoz> ^_^
<jscinoz> and it seems to have kickstarted apport aswell
<jscinoz> and it seems to have kickstarted apport aswell, getting hundreds of crash reports from ages ago
<RAOF> Wooo!
<DanaG> Hmm, I don't have apport working at all.
<jscinoz> wow the apport dialogs just keep coming
<jscinoz> counted 20+ sofar
<jscinoz> yay all gone, 37 in total :)
<jscinoz> only problem i still have with ubuntu is a buggy Azureus
<jscinoz> darn thing crashes if  i double click a torrent to see more info
<RAOF> I tried to update that package earlier.  Dear lord, it's crazy.
<jscinoz> azureus? or apport?
<RAOF> azureus
<jscinoz> do you get the same bug as i'm getting?
<jscinoz> crashing on bringing up a torrents info via double-click or any other means
<RAOF> No, I don't use azureus.  I use deluge, when I'm torrenting.
<jscinoz> <-- Java fanboy
<jscinoz> If its java its awesome
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> Pity java is so darn slow
<RAOF> And ridiculously static.
<RAOF> Urgh.  Give me some good strong, dynamic typing anyday.
<nanonyme> static?
<RAOF> nanonyme: Static typing sucks.
<RAOF> Especially when your generics system sucks too.
<nanonyme> hmm...
<jscinoz> Ever tried a java game called Wurm Online? it uses JOGL. and god is it slow, 10-20fps on a $4000AUD gaming laptop that gets 100+ in most other games
<RAOF> Basically, web browsers should just embed a python interpreter :P
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> RAOF do you live in Aus?
<RAOF> Yes.
<jscinoz> Got Halo 3 yet?
<RAOF> Sydney
<jscinoz> Same here
<RAOF> No.  Don't even have a 360
<jscinoz> aww
<jscinoz> I have all 3 7th gen consoles
<jscinoz> Wii > 360 > PS3 imo
<RAOF> The wii is pretty cool.
<daengbo> anyone having trouble with rt2500 wireless?
<jscinoz> Laptop with HDMI + tremulous + wiimote + 60" plasma = win
<daengbo> It's not recognized
<jscinoz> aww, lxdoom doesnt work with compiz
<daengbo> Module inserts properly
<daengbo> but nothing shows on ifconfig
<jscinoz> Anyone remember what that program was that lets you have your screensaver as your desktop background?
<RAOF> xwinwrap
<jscinoz> cheers
<jscinoz> ugh
<jscinoz> that isnt in repos
<jscinoz> time to find source
<RAOF> True.
<RAOF> Feel free to package it up :)
<jscinoz> will do
<jscinoz> I gotta find somewhere to host all the packages i've made with EPM
<RAOF> ppa.launchpad.net?
<jscinoz> found a deb of xwinwrap
<jscinoz> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=44342&d=1190677306
<databuddy> hey i noticed that when i use aumix +100 it doesnt actually change volume.... any reason for this?
<databuddy> it worked in feisty...
<jscinoz> gah xwinwrap hates me
<cypherdelic> hehe poking around with xwinwrap settings, takes a evening :)
<unggnu> Somebody here with intel graphic card and working suspend?
<CV> After running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" on t5 my sound card doesn't work, is this a known issue?
<unggnu> CV, I guess xserver-xorg has nothing to do with sound.
<benh> I don't know how "useful" are those tracked & strigi-daemon things that gutsy comes with
<benh> but they've been totally DOS'ing by brand new core2 duo
<benh> all day
<benh> until I finally managed to kill them
<benh> they render the box totally unuseable
<_dan_> hello, is there currently an issue with wireless in gutsy?
<Xero> trackerd=good. strigi-daemon=i don't know what that is
<cypherdelic> can somebody msg me???
<benh> Xero: good ? how so ?
<savvas> hm, they still don't have flash for 64 bit
<benh> those things have been flooding the machine with disk accesses to a point that it's been totally unuseable most of the day
<Xero> benh, it's a desktop search, like Google Desktop, Spotlight, or anything else.
<benh> and it's a brand new machine
<Xero> It indexes while the CPU is idle.
<Eq|work> Xero : so it's like the windows indexing service
<benh> hrm that doesn't quite work
<Eq|work> thus absolutely useless for many, many peopl
<Eq|work> +e
<Xero> Eq|work, yes.
<wabiD> why does update manager need to update itself every day
<Eq|work> (myself included)
<benh> because the disk accesses will screw everything up, idle or not idle
<Eq|work> i'll stick to updatedb & locate thanks
<benh> especially on a dual core machine where one cpu is likely to be idle anyway
<Eq|work> benh : fairly sure it isn't normal for it to thrash the disk
<Xero> benh, lol wfm (this means it's your problem)
<benh> my problem
<benh> hrm
<benh> so you install a distro and get a unuseable machine for 2 days or whatever
<benh> and it's my problem ?
<benh> I think it's just POS software :-)
<Eq|work> Xero : no, it means that the problem doesn't happen for you
<Eq|work> doesn't mean it's specific to benh
<benh> hehe
<benh> well, I think the problem is that it doesn't deal well with being given suddenly a home dir with a few dozen GB of data on it
<Eq|work> benh : i'd try and remove the packages for them.. after checking what they are.
<Xero> benh, try this: sudo apt-get remove trackerd strigi-daemon
<benh> it starts scrubbing like hell
<Eq|work> shouldn't be an issue tbh
<benh> if you also have lots of RAM, it probably blows the page & inode cache out of proportion
<Eq|work> if it is, then the software is badly written
<benh> I'm not sure how it manage to cause so bad IO starvation though, might well be a kernel IO scheduler issue
<benh> but it's pretty bad
<Xero> I don't know what Strigi is, but you shouldn't need 2 search daemons anyway.
<benh> "normal" IOs (such as launching an app) get delayed up to 20 seconds or more
<Eq|work> what was the load average after you killed them?
<Xero> Oh well, that's why Gutsy is unstable.
<benh> Xero: both seem to come with ubuntu desktop
<benh> hehe
<Xero> Speaking of such, I need to restart XChat. It's beeping like hell
<benh> load avergage is fine, it's IO load which is an issue
<benh> it might well be that they trigger a pathological case in the kernel IO scheduler tho
<Eq|work> benh : using kubuntu?
<Xero> benh, as I said, you shouldn't need 2 search daemons, and neither should anyone else. Uninstall one or both and see how it is after your next reboot, if you do that kinda thing
<benh> Eq|work: now that you mention it ... I switched to a KDE session and it got worse
<benh> Eq|work: I was on gnome earlier and it was more useable
<Eq|work> strigi-daemon is, from the looks of thing, usually used by kde
<benh> Xero: no need ot reboot, I can kill them just fine :-)
<Xero> benh, XD
<Eq|work> benh : an interesting test: start one of them (from the hopefully present init scripts), and see what happens.. monitor the process
<benh> It's unclear to me which one is killing the box or if it's just the fact of having both
<benh> well, monitoring the process is hard, it's generating millions of IOs
<Xero> benh, I would say it's because you have both.
<Eq|work> can top show io load?
<benh> trackerd alone seems to be putting the box on its knees tho
* Eq|work can't remember
<benh> not in a useful manner
<Xero> They ( i think) are scanning each other's cache and going insane over it
<benh> I remember jens axboe did something for that, I need to dig
<Eq|work> Xero : much the same as my theory
<benh> Xero: well, situation was still bad with just trackerd alone...
<Eq|work> benh : they're both daemons
<Eq|work> they'd have likely been started at boot..
<Xero> benh: Well, then I have no idea. Tracker runs fine here, but as Eq|work said that doesn't help you.
<benh> they seem to be quite tied to the session, I'd say they are started at login time but I haven't checked
<benh> hrm, could be a setting
<benh> trackerd seems to be configured for fastest indexing and max memory usage
<Xero> benh, mine is, too, but I have no problems.
<Xero> Maybe I'm just used to a slow system. I don't know.
<benh> nah, things got really unuseable
<benh> slow at first and then degenerated
<benh> strange that you don't see it ...
<benh> maybe it gets better once it's indexed all the shit there
<benh> there's lots of files... kernel git trees among others
<Xero> Maybe. Leave it up all night and check.
<Xero> Turn the settings down a bit, too. Mine was at "Faster" on the bar and low mem usage
<benh> yup
<Xero> This is worse than a few Windows problems I've heard of. Broken X is easy to fix. This kind of isn't.
<Eq|work> benh : tbh you probably don't actually want an indexing thing
<zerwas> hello
<Eq|work> i know i don't :P
<benh> Eq|work: indeed
<Eq|work> locate + updatedb is all i need
<benh> or maybe one that I strictly limit to my ~/docs dir
<benh> which contains all sort of HW docos
<benh> PDFs mostly
<zerwas> i activated the nvidia-driver. now, xorg.conf contains the line "nvidia" at "driver" but it still isn't used. Has anybody an idea what the heck is going on?
<benh> thing is
<Xero> benh, 'sudo apt-get remove trackerd strigi-daemon' in that case
<benh> I can always fix -my- problems
<Eq|work> and i can wait the ~5 mins for updatedb to run if it's out of date..
<benh> I was just worried that might give other more lusers a bad experience with gutsy update
<_dan_> zerwas apt-get remove --purge the nvidia drivers and reinstall only nvidia-glx-new
<_dan_> i had the same issue
<zerwas> _dan_, i am using the legacy drivers
<_dan_> oh
<_dan_> dunno then :/
<Eq|work> zerwas : is your card only supported by legacy?
<zerwas> Eq|work, i think so
<benh> Xero: sure, as I said, my problem is mostly irrelevant, it's more like it might bite real users (I don't consider myself one, really :-)
* Xero has a newer card than legacy, but older than new. YAY my card sucks!
<Eq|work> what card is it zerwas ?
<benh> heh, there's some very weird transcient pixel corruption when typing in Konversation edit box
<zerwas> the first time it worked. but only with 800x600.
<zerwas> Eq|work, it is an RIVA TNT2
<benh> at the intersection of the latest typed letter and the blinking cursor
<Eq|work> holy hell
<benh> it's actually the blinking cursor that doesn't refresh very well... looks to me like a gfx driver cache flush bug
<zerwas> what? :-o
<Eq|work> isn't there an open-source driver that works perfectly with those now?
<zerwas> Eq|work, no :-(
<zerwas> Eq|work, only nv exists (or vesa...)
<benh> Eq|work: not really... probably along the same lines as "nv"
<Eq|work> thought nv was pretty good on the ancient cards like that.
<benh> though utah-glx might give 3d on these
<benh> neither good nor bad... nv is good at accelerating stuff nobody cares about :-)
<Eq|work> tbh you're not going to get much in the way of 3d performance on a card that old regardless.
<benh> such as polygons
<benh> it's probably fast with xtank :-)
<Eq|work> benh : yeah well that fits with the tnt2 cards :P
<Xero> polyhedra > polygons.
<Xero> especially in the case of the Compiz Cube
<Eq|work> zerwas : purge all the nvidia packages, then install the legacy glx package.
<benh> yeah well, I'm not even talking about 3d :-)
<zerwas> i am *sure* that compiz works without problems
<Eq|work> essentially start from scratch
<zerwas> Eq|work, thank you, i will try that
<savvas> is anyone using amd64 tribe 5 and flash works?
<Eq|work> savvas : you need the plugin wrapper thing
<savvas> I mean out of the box
<savvas> ah
<Eq|work> nspluginwrapper
<savvas> then i guess what they say here doesn't apply: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<Eq|work> read up on that.
<zerwas> Eq|work, apt-get wants to remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-12-generic and linux-generic also, if i am trying to purge all nvidia-packages...
<Eq|work> savvas : some does, some doesn't.
<Eq|work> it's not a ubuntu issue
<Eq|work> adobe are at fault for not releasing a 64bit version :P
<Eq|work> zerwas : check the restricted manager to see if anything else on your system is using a restricted module.
<zerwas> Eq|work, it isn't
<Eq|work> then that's fine
<Eq|work> you should reinstall them after, but it doesn't matter right now
<zerwas> alright
<Eq|work> (ie after you install the legacy glx package)
<_dan_> why does my wireless card not work anymore on gutsy? :O
<zerwas> _dan_, which card?
<_dan_> zerwas hmm i got a sony vaio, with builtin centrino card thingie
<Eq|work> we kinda need to know a bit more than that
<_dan_> worked out of the box with last two ubuntu releases, with gutsy too but stopped some days ago
<jscinoz> Is it possible to get xwinwrap to render below desktop icons so i dont need opacity? and still have my icons
<_dan_> lemme boot up laptop
<Eq|work> what does lspci say for it?
<_dan_> ok ehre we go
<_dan_> its a intel pro/wireless 2200BG
<_dan_> dmesg detects the card right but fails to load
<_dan_> sec ill pastebin it
<_dan_> http://pastebin.org/3388
<unggnu> _dan_, Does suspend work?
<savvas> thanks Eq|work, the nspluginwrapper worked
<unggnu> _dan_, please post uname -a
<unggnu> _dan_, or better uname -r
<_dan_> 2.6.22-12-386
<_dan_> suspend uhm yeah worked last time letme try now
<unggnu> _dan_, This is your problem. You have upgraded a kept back package
<unggnu> _dan_, the 12 kernel misses some packages
<_dan_> suspend works like a charm
<unggnu> Boot the 11 and your wlan should working again
<unggnu> _dan_, Intel card? :)
<_dan_> oki thx letma try
<_dan_> yes intel card
<unggnu> You could check something for me :)
<_dan_> same on the -generic kernel?
<_dan_> no idea why i got the 386 installed usually i got the -generic one
<unggnu> _dan_, you should install the generic especially if you have a dual core
<unggnu> _dan_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/136380
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136380 in acpi-support "[Gutsy]  sonybright.sh doesn't use the correct value range" [Undecided,New] 
<zerwas> Houston we have a problem
<unggnu> This one is importan for sony laptops.
<_dan_> its single core, i go genereic installed just not dfaulted as it seems, it was defaulted normally
<unggnu> _dan_, if generic works remove 386
<jscinoz> Is it possible to get xwinwrap to render the screensaver/video under the desktop icons rather than above them?
<zerwas> Eq|work, thanks for your help. i see the nvidia splash at the beginning now, but: glxgears gives me: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<_dan_> unggnu ok so boote dthe 11 lets see
<_dan_> uh -11 works with wireless thx
<_dan_> what do u need me to check?
<_dan_> btw sony vaio special keys dont work, only if i install a patched module
<_dan_> but thats another thing
<_dan_> ;)
<savvas> Eq|work: can I use nspluginwrapper for java?
<unggnu> _dan_, brightness doesn't work out of the box?
<_dan_> well
<unggnu> _dan_, could you please check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/141063
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141063 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "new Intel driver freezes system on video play after suspend" [Undecided,New] 
<_dan_> i reoved the sony_acpi module and substituted it with a patch modul but the gnome brightness stuff, powermanager and applet does work now
<unggnu> _dan_, you don't need to replace sony_acpi
<_dan_> unggnu i got nvidia card
<unggnu> it is deprecated and sony-laptop is used in favor
<_dan_> unggnu i do, otherwise special keys dont work on my keyboard
<unggnu> _dan_, damn :)
<_dan_> but i can try it
<unggnu> _dan_, doesn't help, it is an intel problem afaik
<_dan_> i mean the sony-laptop
<_dan_> for special keys
<unggnu> _dan_, it should be automatically loaded since Gutsy
<_dan_> gutsy loads the sony_acpi module
<unggnu> _dan_, not for me
<unggnu> _dan_, maybe because of your patched kernel
<_dan_> its only a patched module
<_dan_> its the same module gutsy loads just with a patch
<_dan_> sec rebooting to generic kernel
<_dan_> -12
<_dan_> oooh
<_dan_> it doenst load the sony_acpi anymore, it did one week ago
<unggnu> _dan_, :)
<_dan_> lets see
<unggnu> _dan_, don't use the -12 kernel
<_dan_> ok
<_dan_> booting -11
<unggnu> until the dependencies are installed. I guess there is a reason why apt-get kept it back.
<_dan_> didnt keep it back
<_dan_> at least not the update-manager
<unggnu> _dan_, not with dist-upgrade
<_dan_> anyway booting
<unggnu> _dan_, my update manager kept it back too. :)
<_dan_> the -11 kernl doesnt load sony_laptop tho
<_dan_> which package contains the sony_laptop thing so i can reinstall it
<Do``> hey could someone help me with a compiz issue?
<unggnu> _dan_, maybe your sony laptop is new
<unggnu> Do``, ask
<Do``> i just tried it, enabled it in the appearance window
<Do``> and when the new windows appear, they have no window frames
<_dan_> unggnu its old
<Do``> and i dont have any keyboard shortcuts (that i set in gnome)
<_dan_> unggnu which packet hols the sony_laptop module?
<unggnu> _dan_, linux-image and linux-source
<unggnu> it is build in
<unggnu> _dan_, maybe you should post your data
<_dan_> na i messed with the patched module in that kernel
<unggnu> _dan_, there is a thread in ubuntu forum of tj
<_dan_> i need to reinstall it ;)
<unggnu> _dan_, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-11-generic
<unggnu> _dan_, + --reinstal
<_dan_> --reinstall
<unggnu> +l
<_dan_> i know thx
<unggnu> :)
<_dan_> was debian user for 3 years ;)
<unggnu> :)
<Eq|work> lol
<Eq|work> dammit
<Eq|work> wrong window.. sorry folks :P
<_dan_> it says the -11 package cant be downloaded wtf :O
<dns_56> is unbreakable x implemented yet?
<_dan_> dns_56 some medicore version of it which annoyes the hell out of me :P
<_dan_> unggnu any idea why apt complains about not being able to download it?
<unggnu> _dan_, inet doesn't work?
<Do``> so could someone help me get window borders/frames with enabled desktop effects?
<_dan_> it does :O
<Eq|work> _dan_ : sudo apt-get update
<_dan_> already did
<_dan_> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<unggnu> _dan_, maybe 11 isn't anymore saved on server
<_dan_> guess so
<unggnu> would be weird because 12 isn't ready for release but don't know
<_dan_> but to lazy to check packages.ubuntu.com eheh
<_dan_> but i can chec the special key thing with -12 too
<_dan_> 11 isnt on server anymore ur right
<_dan_> did take a look at package site now ;)
<_dan_> ok so
<_dan_> the brightness apllet works now out of the box
<_dan_> which is great
<_dan_> but the special keys on my sony vaio keyboard dont work
<_dan_> hmm
<_dan_> now nvidia isnt working either :O
<chrisboyle> Does anyone know of any changes since Friday that could've caused me to start seeing something like bug #139313? (gnome etc never recognising xinerama info, even though gdm is)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139313 in ubuntu "nvidia dual head twinview (pseudo-xinerama): gnome-panel and maximized windows span both heads on first login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139313
<chrisboyle> Unlike that report, mine isn't fixed by logging out/in nor by rebooting.
<_dan_> fatal: error running install command for nvidia
<_dan_> i swear it workd 1 hour ago
<RAOF> chrisboyle: Do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<chrisboyle> Yep.
<chrisboyle> 1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3
<RAOF> chrisboyle: Does disabling Xgl fix it?  (Create a file ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable)
<Xero> _dan_, are you using a -lowlatency kernel?
<_dan_> no but
<chrisboyle> RAOF: Be right back, finding out. :-)
<_dan_> now i know why i got 386 kernel installed all of a sudden
<Xero> _dan_, what does 'uname -a' say?
<_dan_> no nvidia module for generic yet
<_dan_> now it makes sense hehe
<_dan_> now i know why -glx-new was dependent on -386 kernel ;)
<chrisboyle> RAOF: Yes. Thanks. :-)
<RAOF> chrisboyle: Gah.  I *pass* +xinerama to Xgl, what more does it want?!
<RAOF> chrisboyle: Want to file a bug saying that Xgl breaks Xinerama?
<zerwas> How can i see which xorg.conf  file is used at the moment?
<Nukeador> Anyone knows what is the status of the open source ati driver for R500 cards? (I mean the "ati" driver)
<chrisboyle> RAOF: Hmm. I'm actually really confused here: I do still have desktop effects; I thought Xgl was needed for that? I'm on nVidia (with TwinView), and my .xsession-errors mentions checking for nvidia as well as checking for Xgl; does all this mean it's using some nvidia-specific magic instead now?
<soc> hi
<soc> i have a laptop
<Eq|work> chrisboyle : no, xgl is only for ati
<Eq|work> nvidia uses aiglx
<Eq|work> (ati is implementing support for that atm)
<soc> i just wonder if it is right, that the cpu frequency is lowered even it is plugged into the wall?
<soc> it's weird
<RAOF> chrisboyle: Yes; The nvidia driver implements the various features that Compiz requires.
<chrisboyle> Hmm. So why, with an nvidia driver, was it using Xgl? Or if it wasn't, why did disabling Xgl matter?
<soc> even if there _is_ work for sure (e. g. compiling kde4) it almost never uses a higher frequency ...
<soc> additionally the laptop crashes if i close the lid
<soc> i have to use the magic sysrq or hard reboot
<RAOF> chrisboyle: Because it's still useful - it (among other things) fixes resume-from-suspend for me.
<Eq|work> chrisboyle : they conflict.
<jgm> I'm having trouble using the nvidia driver in X (this is the nvidia-glx-new package), when I attempt to use it I get an error in the X log saying that it failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module and it gives up, any ideas?
<dns_56> jgm: try updateing i had problems with 2.6.22-11-generic on amd64
<zerwas> i have a little problem..X is using the nvidia driver but GLX doesn't work (so nothing with 3D works). Has anybody an idea how to check where the problem is?
<dns_56> nvidia drivers or the nv (2d) drivers?
<dns_56> did you install the restricted drivers?
<zerwas> nvidia drivers
<zerwas> dns_56, yes i did
<zerwas> i also the see nvidia splash before gdm starts
<dns_56> try using the nvidia-xconfig tool to edit your x config
<jgm> dns_56: I've updated to the latest, still getting the same problem
<zerwas> it's in the package "nvidia-settings" i assume
<dns_56> i think with the restricted drivers, not sure
<zerwas> i don't have such a tool. only nvidia-glx-config after installing "nvidia-settings"
<zerwas> but i have "driver" "nvidia" in my xorg.conf if you want to say that
<jgm> Which package provides the nvidia module?
<zerwas> jgm, nvidia-glx-new, or, if you have an older card: nvidia-glx-legacy
<zerwas> you will also need nvidia-kernel-common
<jgm> Okay I have them but then get a 'failed to load the nvidia kernel module' when I do a startx
<zerwas> jgm, did you use the restricted drivers GUI?
<jgm> Nope I can't start X
<jgm> One other thing, `uname -r` gives me 2.6.22-12-generic
<jgm> Should that be generic or arch-specific?
<dns_56> generic is family ie i386 or 64 bit
<dns_56> ie does not have as many specific thins such as for amd or intel chipsets
<jgm> Is there a better kernel for my CPU (Intel quad-core)?
<jgm> Attempting to 'modprobe nvidia' gives me an error 'FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia', does that help?
<void^> no.
<_dan_> jgm letme gues 2.6.22-12-generic kernel?
<_dan_> no nvidia module for it yet u need to use -386 (i think) so nvidia works
<_dan_> only a matter of days i think tho
<dns_56> use generic, it supports single and smp i think, 386 is only single core but i might be wrong
<_dan_> true but
<jgm> _dan_: okay thanks.  Think I'll wait for th emodule update
<_dan_> no nvidia for that yet
<dennda> hi. i have gutsy with latest updates. why does the gnome-preferences-menu in some of my folders not show the pie-chart showing the free space left?
<dennda> (ignore the "in some of my folders". i havn't seen it at all, yet)
<dns_56> i think it is only on root folders of the partition
<dns_56> the release notes do say it is not yet fully working
<dennda> ah. i have an extra /home partition, but even there: no pie-chart
<zerwas> ok now i know why i don't have GLX support: "(EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension"
<zerwas> how can i deactivate Composite?
<dennda> zerwas: check your xorg.conf
<zerwas> dennda: no word of Composite in there
<dns_56> hmm it works with /sda (windows) and / but not /home
<zerwas> dennda: what's the line i should look for?
<dennda> zerwas: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Composite-Effekte?highlight=%28composite%29 <- check the second grey box
<zerwas> dennda: as i said, in my xorg.conf there is no word about Composite
<dennda> well, you asked for the line to look for
<zerwas> or do you want to say that i should write Option  "Composite" "Disable"?
<dennda> zerwas: i would give that a try, yes. i don't expect anything to explode, so just try it :] 
<dns_56> dissable should be the default but you could do that too
<dennda> (i guess you are familiar with command-line textfile editing)
<zerwas> ok i'll try thank you for your help! :)
<zerwas> got nvidia + glx working now with a correct xorg.conf
<zerwas> but compiz doesn't work: "Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present."
<stdin> I thought nvidia uses aiglx, not xgl
<dns_56> did you enable it in xorg.conf?
<zerwas> also thought that...
<zerwas> dns_56, enable what?
<dns_56> in the screen section i have Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"   and    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<zerwas> hm ok i have read about this option..
<zerwas> will be back in a second
<dns_56> run nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals,
<zerwas> i tried, but it says: "Invalid commandline"
<zerwas> i think adding the option to xorg.conf is the same...
<dns_56> yeah it is just a small application that edit's the xorg.conf for you
<zerwas> okay
<chrisboyle> RAOF: Bug #145182 filed and xorg.conf attached.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145182 in xserver-xgl "Xgl breaks xinerama (with nVidia TwinViewXineramaInfo)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145182
<zerwas> nothing changed :-(..and it says (WW) Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used
<dns_56> you got it in the screen section?
<zerwas> ...in "Device"
<zerwas> should it go into "Screen"? :-o
<dns_56> yes
<zerwas> ok did it and restarted X, but still: (WW) Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used
<zerwas> should i try Envy?
<dns_56> no idea, you do have:  Load           "glx"    in modules?
<zerwas> sure
<dns_56> my xorg.conf that i use, have a look and see if there is something missing, or post your xorg.conf > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38629/
<martijn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38630/
<martijn> can anyone help me with installed compiz-fusion?
<Ownatik> hi, I accidently killed sftab, is there a way I can regenerate it?
<Ownatik> fstab*
<dns_56> Ownatik: manually, don't think there is a backup anywhere
<Ownatik> if it's auto generated at first start , couldn't there be a wayu?
<dns_56> it is generated on install, i would start from scratch myself . create a temporary folder and try and mount partitions yourself to see what they are
<dns_56> there is no automatic tool, only the information that the partition manager generates as you format your hard drive
<weltall> sorry i have a strange problem with amd64 builds which isn't present on x86 builds
<weltall> they both start and i see the first lines of the kernel
<weltall> but when the ubuntu logo should appear the screen power offs and doesn't power on again
<weltall> the system completes booting but i can't see anything
<dns_56> what kernel?
<weltall> the one in tribe5
<__tim> weltall: got that too (on macbook pro rev.3 with nvidia 8600M GT), have always had it with gutsy; but for me at least the screen powers on again when gdm starts
<weltall> same card
<weltall> could disabling the logo help?
<dns_56> well i have not had any problems with 2.6.22-12-generic (current) and 2.6.22-10-generic
<__tim> sometimes there's a filesystem check, then it takes a while to come up ...
<weltall> but i waited till the system was ready
<weltall> so no access on disk and cd
<weltall> i've even tried the current version built on the 22nd
<weltall> 2.6.22-12-generic (buildd@crested) #1 SMP Thu Sep 20 18:19:18 GMT 2007.....p.fQf.....fI
<weltall> well maybe i will try again with logo disabled
<weltall> i'm talking about live cd anyway
<jussi01> any kubuntu'ers have alt+f2 not working?
<jussi01> mine just doesnt do anything
<jussi01> :(
<Tm_T> jussi01: if you mean rundialog, I have it in super-r
<jussi01> Tm_T: yeah... is yours broken?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> though I dont use gutsy ;)
<jussi01> hmmm... weird... when did they change that?
<jussi01> super + r works...
<eagles0513875> i am having a problem. just changed the time zone im in but the time is write but not right time of day
<Tm_T> jussi01: super-r is KDE default
<eagles0513875> for some reaosn when i go into adjust time and date it wont let me change the time
<Tm_T> jussi01: IIRC though not sure
<jussi01> Tm_T: ok... didnt know that - alt + f2 always worked in the past
<eagles0513875> te
<aantipop> uhm ubuntu servers down ?
<aantipop> try to ping ubuntu.com ubuntuforums.org
<void^> works for me
<kling0n> hello :) Im looking for a fairly stratightforward way to backup amy package list and revert to something resembling an ubuntu-minimal installation.... any suggestions for a good way of doing so? I'm not completely at home with apt-get with regards to removing stuff with all dependencies nor generating my package list in a usable format
<kling0n> *straightforward*
<aantipop> they definitly have problems right now
<weltall> i was able to launch
<weltall> gutsy
<weltall> with splash and quiet removed
<weltall> from the kernel command line
<SpiritD> oki i just upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy now Vmware Aint running my Virtual machine
<SpiritD> any ideas?
<kling0n> reinstall vmware
<SpiritD> oO
<weltall> yeah you need to remake the kernel module
<weltall> restart the configuration process
<stefg> SpiritD: The vmware kernel modules for the gutsy kernel aren't ready yet
<SpiritD> ty stefg
<stefg> SpiritD: but as i found the gutsy repos still hold vmplayer 1.x consider using the tarball from vmware.com and build your own (you need the any-any-patch)
<SpiritD> hmm oki cheers
<LjL> is anybody else experiencing problems with - apparently - some keys being mistakenly detected as being kept pressed, when they've only been hit once?
<LjL> specifically, my Yakuake trigger key (the "Menu" key) seems to behave like that, resulting in Yakuake showing and hiding in a loop
<Pici> Did you spill something on your keyboard??
<LjL> this used to happen for me in Edgy, too, but 1) it was fixed in Feisty and 2) it also happened with other keys, while now only Menu has that problem
<LjL> Pici: no :)
<LjL> alternatively, might there be any way to force X to avoid triggering repeat for that key?
<Undress_Bonifaci> any one knows how to install vpn in ubuntu 6.06?
<LjL> Undress_Bonifaci, 6.06 support is in #ubuntu
<magical_trevsky>   linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic but it is not installable < anyone know what's up with that?
<LjL> !info linux-image-2.6.22-12
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.22-12 does not exist in gutsy
<LjL> !info linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22-12.39 (gutsy), package size 18090 kB, installed size 62292 kB
<LjL> magical_trevsky, try "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic" to find out why it's not installable, perhaps
<Undress_Bonifaci> ok tnx LjL
<magical_trevsky> LjL, got it, ty
<darkhack> morning all
<LjL> !vpn | Undress_Bonifaci, anyway
<ubotu> Undress_Bonifaci, anyway: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<darkhack> So everyone here install gutsy?
<LjL> Undress_Bonifaci: uhm no sorry that's probably not what you want
<LjL> darkhack: if not everyone, then i guess most
<darkhack> <LjL>I see
<Undress_Bonifaci> ok thank u guys
<boritek> hi there! I have ubuntu gutsy and gnome-panel freezes too often and slows down the system
<darkhack> Anyway, a few thing that need to be fix like why is there two doc and desktop folder on places menu
<darkhack> another is there should be a download folder in the places menu
<darkhack> don't know if anyone here agree with me anyway
<LjL> darkhack, you should check if the two folders thing has already been reported as a bug, and if not, report it
<LjL> i don't have GNOME myself
<darkhack> i see
<LjL> about the Download folder, well, perhaps you could submit that as a wishlist. of course however, all (at least the most important) programs that can download stuff should be modified to go there by default
<darkhack> boy it hard to choose between gnome and kde
<darkhack> I notices kde 4.0 look pretty sexy
<LjL> it's not released yet, however, and it's still relatively far from releasable state
<darkhack> but heck you have to weit till christmas or before it to be releases
<martoss> hi folks
<worble> I tried to boot my Gutsy system today and it could not find my LVM volume groups. What should I do?
<jussi01> worble: have you tried the preious kernel?
<jussi01> previous*
<worble> jussi01: Yes
<worble> The first time I booted it complained about the volume group having too many levels of symbolic links
<martoss> can anyone confirm, that gutsy digikam has an empty usb-camera list?
<fr500> hello
<martoss> hi
<worble> Is it possible to do recovery on LVM volumes?
<jetsaredim> is there anyone that can look at 140967
<Pici> bug 140967
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140967 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-17ubuntu19 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140967
<fr500> i have this laptop, with front panle audio controls
<fr500> it was working on feisty
<fr500> i reinstalled feisty due broken hd
<fr500> and never worked again
<fr500> i installed gutsy and is not working either
<fr500> but i don't think i ever did anything to make they work on previous feisty
<Pici> !hotkeys | fr500 try this
<ubotu> fr500 try this: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net (GNOME) or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys (KDE) - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<fr500> Pici: it's not working
<fr500> it's not keyboard based keys
<fr500> it's a toshiba hardware interface i think
<fr500> like one month ago, i figured it was working
<fr500> finally since warty, but now i can't get it to work once again
<fr500> !Keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Pici> fr500: Even with keytouch?
<fr500> Pici: even with keytouch, and i never installed keytouch before
<jetsaredim> Pici: that hotkey-setup bug is causing kubuntu-desktop to fail to install/upgrade
<GuyFromHell> nm-applet seems to have completely forgotten that one of my network cards (wireless) exists. where could i start snooping to see what the problem is?
<zerwas> GuyFromHell, /etc/network/interfaces
<jetsaredim> GuyFromHell: does it show up in ifconfig?
<GuyFromHell> jetsaredim, yes, i'm runnign on wireless now but i had to set it up by hand
<jetsaredim> are you running networkmanager?
<GuyFromHell> zerwas, i can see the interface there after some "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" line
<jetsaredim> i recently had a similar issue with my wifi hw on my laptop
<GuyFromHell> jetsaredim, i guess, i can use nm-applet to connect when i'm wired.
<jetsaredim> i had put some information into the interfaces file that zerwas mentioned and that was preventing networkmanager from auto-detecting my network
<fr500> does anoyne here have a toshiba laptop?
<jetsaredim> check that file to see if there is anything in there other than auto <iface_name>
<GuyFromHell> jetsaredim, alright i'm going to try this, in case what i do causes my wireless to die, thanks guys
<jetsaredim> just paste the contents of that file on rafb
<GuyFromHell> jetsaredim, a wpa-psk is safe to put on the tubes, right? that's encrypted, no?
<jetsaredim> well
<jetsaredim> that might be your problem
<GuyFromHell> jetsaredim, meh, i tought this happened when i was messing arround with wpa-supplicant but i couldn't be sure, let me delete that and see what happens
<clem92> Hi
<YazzY> hi guys
<jetsaredim> like i said - if you have anything in there related to configuration other than "auto" none of the auto-connection tools will touch your interface because they will think its manually configured
<YazzY> I am ubuntu gutsy with 2.6.22-12-generic kernel, after update from 2.6.22-11 I lost my sound due to lack of the snd_hda_intel module. Any idea why it was left out and where i can get it?
<clem92> What's the standard theme in gutsy, please?
<jussi01> YazzY: youre welcome :)
<YazzY> jussi01: :)
<jussi01> !intelhda | YazzY
<ubotu> YazzY: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<fr500> !toshiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toshiba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<YazzY> jussi01: thanks again
<jussi01> YazzY: :D
<clem92> Can anyone tell me, what's the new standard theme in Gutsy?
<fr500> and an annoying bug....
<fr500> synaptic always shows the warning screen
<GuyFromHell_> jetsaredim, works now =) thank you
<martoss> clem92, now we come to the real interesting questions. But asking twice won't help there...
<clem92> martoss: ^^
<frogduster> I know this sounds like a rather idiotic question..  ..but how do I get nautilus to forget my passwords in gutsy?
<frogduster> (More accurately, I suppose, how do I get the keyring to remove them, etc).
<skarface> what's the suggested method for adding medibuntu repos to gutsy?
<fr500> is there a tool to scan for any input, be it keyboard or acpi or mouse to see if my keystrokes are being detected?
<skarface> nevermind...
<martoss> fr500, not sure what you exactly mean, you might try xev
<Esteth> Has anyone used ENVY before/after upgrading to gutsy? It says "You must remove these drivers before upgrading to a new distribution version", but i'm not keen on removing graphics drivers, and specifically don't want to have trouble getting them working again under gutsy
<jetsaredim> GuyFromHell_: no prob
<jetsaredim> like i said - i only knew because I ran into the same thing only over the weekend
<dedi> hey there, i just upgraded to gusty, and having troubles booting, getting a kernel panic when trying to boot from my lvm with: new kernel normal, new kernel recovery mode, old kernel. the only one that works is the old kernel recovery, and no clue why this works and the other ones not. here is my grub menu.lst: http://pastebin.org/3410
<dedi> Esteth: if you dont want trouble, dont upgrade to gusty :)
<Esteth> dedi: Ok, i assumed this close to release it'd be reasonably stable and people would just be ironing out minor issues. One more question then: When gutsy comes out of beta, will i have to remove compiz-fusion from feisty so i don't get conflicts with the one from gutsy?
<dedi> Esteth: like the patch notes already say, itsbetter to remove compiz, own graphic drivers, so there has to be a reason
<frogduster> resolved.. ..thx.
<Esteth> dedi: Thanks, and sorry about not having read the patchnotes ;_;
<dedi> Esteth: its easy said, if you dont want trouble, wait for the final release and some days aheead, if you like to play around with linux, go already gusty
<dedi> this i generally :)
<variant> for some reason, in any full screen game the mouse pointer/cross hair will jump to the center of the screen 2 or 3 seconds after having moved it. anyone know what i can do to fix that?
<Esteth> dedi: I'm comfortable with playing around, but i don't really know how to fix things in linux yet. Only been using it a little over a month now.
<dedi> fixing things is the biggest part of playing around ^^
<Esteth> hehe. Not long until official release anyway now, so i can wait :)
<variant> ok, i fixed it. was unclutter that caused the problem
<fr500> hrmmmmm
<fr500> actually i never cared about this keys till they began to work
<fr500> now i'm pissed
<d1006> anyone tried the beta candidate iso's out since yesterday or so? specifically/especially the one for 64bit arch?
<Vegar> how do I get the desktop cube?
<Vegar> do I have to install some extra packages?
<darx> greetings
<darx> how can i run firefox 3 alpha 8 on gutsy.
<darx> even though i made the the start script executable, it still doesnt run for somereason
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I go about tracking a dumped core segfault when I try to start mythfrontend?
<Pici> Lunar_Lamp: I guess you could try starting it as an argument to strace
<Lunar_Lamp> Pici: yes, that's a good idea, I'll try that later.
<Lunar_Lamp> I couldn't see any information in launchpad about the bug, so I'm not sure if it's just a problem at my end or not yet.
<Lunar_Lamp> But that kind of error always is a bug really, even if it's an obscure use-case.
<DaSkreech> Anyone having issues with cookies on the new konqueror?
<neildarlow> has anyone got a workaround for hplip/cupsys non--printing with usb printer?
<DaSkreech> More specifically Gmail keeps telling me that I need cookies
<neildarlow> DaSkreech: and you have them enabled?
<DaSkreech> So Konqueror says
<DaSkreech> She hasn't lied to me before
<DaSkreech> But I may be naive
<neildarlow> DaSkreech: can you view cookies to see if any have been set?
<DaSkreech> Sure gimme a sec
<DaSkreech> Yes there are cookies
<DaSkreech> I can view them except the ones from Google
<neildarlow> DaSkreech: it might be a third-party thing. perhaps you're enabling them for the originating domain only and it wants to set some other
<DaSkreech> No  wait I can it just took a while
<DaSkreech> Hmm I do have that enabled
<DaSkreech> lets see
<DaSkreech> Nope
<ku> HI
<neildarlow> DaSkreech: it's been a while since i used KDE. i can only suggest trawling through the cookie settings
<DaSkreech> neildarlow: Thanks just wanted to see if it was someting funky with this machine or if someone can replicate it
<neildarlow> it's probably a gutsy'ism
<DaSkreech> I was using it last night with no issues
<DaSkreech> Ah I should learn not to update when things are good :)
<neildarlow> that's the way with beta stuff
<DaSkreech> Well you guys have your stuff cut out for hardy :)
<neildarlow> i'm stuck without printing (via hplip) at the moment. perhaps an update will make it right
<mluser-work> Hello, I did an upgrade from feisty to Gutsy.  I would like to remove my old feisty kernels, can someone tell me how to remove them please?
<neildarlow> mluser-work: the upgrade removed mine for me. search in synaptic for linux-image and linux-headers, i think
<DaSkreech> mluser-work: Just apt-get remove them
<neildarlow> mluser-work: in synaptic they might already be marked as obsolete
<ramatieg> Setting up linux-image-2.6.22-12-386 (2.6.22-12.39) ...
<ramatieg> Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-12-386)
<neildarlow> ramatieg: how did you do that?
<ramatieg> neildarlow: apt-get upgrade
<neildarlow> ramatieg: ah. i did it the update-manager -c -d way. absolutely no issues
<ramatieg> A few packages (image, kernel modules) are stuck unconfigured (I did this a few days ago).
<ramatieg> How can I fix this?
<neildarlow> i have used synaptic to fix broken packages in the past
<ramatieg> (It might have been a dist-upgrade and not upgrade)
<neildarlow> ramatieg: i think it probably was :)
<neildarlow> if you do the dist-upgrade route, you might have to do it more than once
<ramatieg> Okay, I removed the package. But now it doesn't show up in 'upgrade' or 'dist-upgrade'.
<neildarlow> ramatieg: you'll need to install it now
<ramatieg> neildarlow: 'remove' removes it from the potential upgrades?
<ramatieg> I'm trying to figure out if the packages were redacted (no longer recommended to install)
<Pici> ramatieg: remove = uninstall
<ramatieg> Pici: Yes, but since I have the metapackage linux-image shouldn't it still show up as a suggested upgrade?
<Pici> ramatieg: Unless its not a dependency anymore
<ramatieg> Pici: Okay. That's what I wanted to knwo
* ramatieg crosses fingers and reboots
<rom1v> hi
<cypherdelic> Kids dont do Gates!
<roktangent_> will update-manager be able to be used to do an LTS-->LTS upgrade...or will the normal increment upgrade method be used?  I'm thinking about 8.04LTS.
<cypherdelic> roktangent: is there any info out about the new release?
<roktangent_> well since 8.04 will be the 2nd LTS release, I was wondering.
<LjL> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lts-upgrades
<roktangent_> thanks
<virtuelv> Are there known problems with automounting of ext3 removable volumes?
<soc> hi
<soc> i have a question regarding the fonts
<soc> is there a difference between "sans" and "dejavu sans"?
<soc> or are they symlinked somehow ...
<soc> because they look the same
<Pici> soc: I believe Dejavu has extended unicode characters in addition to the default sans layout.
<Dicky> Hi, how can i burn an iso to CD by using the terminal?
<rom1v> gnomefreak: are you here?
<saispo> anyone have some problem with bcm43xx and gutsy kernel ?
<gnomefreak> rom1v: no im not here today feeling kind of crappy today so ill be in bed most of the day.
<rom1v> :(
<rom1v> do you have some news from asic
<rom1v> asac
<rom1v> for my wifi wpa pb?
<gnomefreak> rom1v: no not yet i spoke to him for like 3 minutes this morning on something else and told him ill be gone most of day, do you have bug report?
<rom1v> yes : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/144882
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144882 in network-manager "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> rom1v: give me a bug number and ill post it for him to look at when he returned
<gnomefreak> ah yes i remember htis one
<rom1v> what's the result of 850*77.1 ? :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rom1v> ;)
<Stormx2> rom1v: 65535 off the top of my head.
<gnomefreak> rom1v: ok i posted it to him, he will ping me when he gets back or he will just comment on it, thats all i can do today since i lost all my build dirs. from testing beta ISO's so ill wait to hear what he says
<rom1v> yes, but not for excel 2007, where the result is 100000
<Stormx2> rom1v: I know.
<rom1v> ok
<panosru> Hi
<panosru> I have updated to gutsy today
<panosru> but when i try to set Visual Effects
<panosru> not only effects not working but window titles disapears
<panosru> disappears*
<gnomefreak> nvidia?
<rathel> lmao I finally got AWN working, and I'm running Openbox, anyone know how I can get it to appear on all my desktops?
<panosru> yes
<panosru> nvidia 7300GS
<gnomefreak> panosru: try adding these Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True" Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<gnomefreak> to Section device in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<panosru> and when i press to visual effects preferences i got an error window that says: Sorry, CompizConfig settings Manager closed unexpectedly
<gnomefreak> panosru: if you use restricted-manager to enable nvidia drivers (with gutsy) its adds everything and automaticcly starts it (this is not the case on upgrade
<panosru> i used restricted-manager
<gnomefreak> panosru: on feisty you did
<panosru> no on feisty i used envy
<gnomefreak> and there can be your biggest issue if you upgraded
<panosru> so what can i do for this now?
<gnomefreak> envy is far from safe to use on your system
<emet> !info qemu
<gnomefreak> panosru: TBH i would back things up that you need and grab the daily ISO, all my issues went away with a clean install
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-2ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 4013 kB, installed size 10792 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm armeb armel s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<emet> !info qemu feisty
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3465 kB, installed size 9460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<gnomefreak> panosru: or you need to get rid of everything nvidia realted including l-r-m and everything else.
<panosru> if i uninstall envy ? will it work?
<gnomefreak> panosru: personally after testing the beta release i was extreamly pleased that it fixed all my X issues and everything else
<gnomefreak> panosru: no envy is just a script you need to remove --purge EVERYTHING envy did to install the drivers
<panosru> ok i did it through envy (selected the uninstall nvidia drivers)
<gnomefreak> envy grabs from nvidia.com and builds the restricted-modules package for your kernel (you are now not using ubuntus restricted-modules for nvidia but nvidias. the nvidia script you get from nvidia.com has a way to remove the r-m package it built but envy does not
<gnomefreak> panosru: does it remove the restrictd-modules package it built?
<panosru> i don;t know :(
<gnomefreak> panosru: last i heard no it didnt. unless he fixed it (but either way i find using restricted-manager a lot easier since its one click and done
<gnomefreak> panosru: you NEED to know
<baastrup> hey there, I have had som problems with my nvidia card and opengl support, its a geforce 3, so i tryed the legacy driver without luck, the nvidia-glx should be the right one to use but, i did a sudo modprobe -v nvidia and could see that it tryes to probe nvidia_new insted of nvidia so I did an insmod nvidia.ko and everything works, but how do I correct it so it works aftr next reeboot=
<gnomefreak> panosru: it will bork your X all up if you keep them there
<panosru> w8 a sec  brb
<gnomefreak> when you go to use differnet drivers (most common error is cant find volital.so (sp)
<jsomers> has anyone experience with backing up evolution?
<gnomefreak> oh well im gone the pain pills are kicking in big time
<jsomers> I restored .evolution, .gconf/apps/evolution and .gnome2_private/evolution, but it still asks me to create an account if I start it
<jetsaredim> is there a way to get a package that was on feisty brought forward to gutsy?
<PriceChild> jetsaredim, if it was removed from gutsy, probably for a reason
<Pici> jetsaredim: there was probably a reason for tis removal...
<Pici> jetsaredim: What package.
<jetsaredim> vmware-server-kernel-modules
<jetsaredim> on feisty the source package was l-r-m, but its not there for gutsy and the modules aren't in the l-r-m for gutsy either
<jetsaredim> its like someone needs to flip the switch to enable it
<Pici> I'm completely guessing here, but is it possible that was rolled up into linux-image-virtual
<jetsaredim> Pici: good question
<jetsaredim> hmm - looking at the description on packages.ubuntu.com it looks like that is meant to be run inside a vmware guest
<Pici> Hm..
<jetsaredim> to me it looks like no one has triggered a build for that package on gutsy yet
<mrtimdog> Hi, I'm having trouble getting any sound from my HDA Intel integrated sound. Are there any known problems at the mo?
<Pici> jetsaredim: I'm not sure... could could try asking about it in #ubuntu-kernel, but be patient, its not exactly a support channel.
<ReL1K> anyone with a T61 + intel video card got dual monitors work? I have a docking station one with VGA other with DVI, want to have two desktops..
<Pici> mrtimdog: There were issues a while ago, have you been updating?
<mrtimdog> I have, at latest os of a few mins ago.
<jetsaredim> Pici: i did ask in there - have been asking in there for about a week now
<Pici> hmm
<Pici> And no answers?
<jetsaredim> there are at least a couple bugs filed against this
<Pici> Any takes on the bugs?
<jetsaredim> they are unanswered
<jetsaredim> the only answer i got was build the modules from source
<jetsaredim> which i had been doing
<Pici> What about in #ubuntu-motu?
<jetsaredim> haven't tried there
<nandemonai> mrtimdog: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559 might be related.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130559 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) - no sound" [Medium,Triaged] 
<geser> does somebody know if the xserver-xorg-video-radoenhd driver is usable?
<mrtimdog> nandemonai: Thanks, I missed that one. Been through a few simlar bugs, but older.
<ReL1K> anyone know why i can't have more then two desktops in compiz? if its off can do 3-4-5-6 or whatever, but as soon as its turned on it only shows two desktops, i.e. cant do full cube
<Pici> ReL1K: You need to change the preferences inside the general portion of ccsm to configure more than 2 desktops
<ReL1K> Pici, how do I do that, sorry?
<ReL1K> got it
<ReL1K> got into the compiz stuff, thanks will check it out
<ReL1K> thanks pici
<ReL1K> works great thanks again pici
<mac__> where to download the next release of ubuntu?
<mac__> I mean test run
<Pici> Have you read an understood the topic?
<mac__> ya
<mac__> I in IT line have many spare P4 and core 2 dual to test run
<Pici> mac__: You can find isos on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mac__> thanks
<ReL1K> or google download gutsy :P
<ReL1K> there anyway to change the icon on the top of the cube and bottom?
<kurros> mac__: beware of the current cd images if you see an .OVERSIZED file
<Webbmaster> any idea why i can kdesu into other user's graphical programs in feisty but not gutsy?
<neildarlow> Webbmaster: improved security in gutsy maybe?
<Webbmaster> neildarlow: hmmmm
<Webbmaster> neildarlow: i have that person's password tho
<Webbmaster> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<panosru> Hi
<panosru> gnomefreak are you here?
<gnomefreak> panosru: not really
<panosru> gnomefreak can you help me now? or you are busy?
<gnomefreak> panosru: depends what it is
<panosru> well i uninstall envy and nvidia drivers then installed them through restricted driver manager and reboot... all are ok now but again
<panosru> when i try to run Visual Effects, 1) i don't have titles in windows
<panosru> 2) effects not working
<panosru> 3) compiz setting manager not working but it crash
<panosru> these are my problems after update  from feisty to gutsy
<gnomefreak> panosru: make sur eyou have the 2 lines i gave you earlier in xorg.conf
<panosru> "Sorry, CompizConfig Settings Manager closed unexpectedly"
<panosru> yes i have them, i have to put them in screen?
<Sergemine> Gutsy Beta be reliesed tomorrow?
<gnomefreak> panosru: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in your fav editor
<gnomefreak> Sergemine: about that
<gnomefreak> panosru: under Section "device" do you have the following 2 lines
<gnomefreak> panosru: Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"
<panosru> yes i have them
<Sergemine> Are is only one beta planned for this release, right?
<gnomefreak> Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<panosru> http://pastebin.com/db07c449
<kirkunit> got a question about upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy. Can some tell me the best method? Last time I used the gksu command rather than doing a dist-upgrade.
<gnomefreak> Sergemine: yes rc is next
<Sergemine> Great! CANT WAIT!!!
<gnomefreak> panosru: ar eyou sure nvidia's build restricted-modules is gone?
<gnomefreak> panosru: Screen  0 what is this for?
<kirkunit> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kirkunit> heh
<gnomefreak> kirkunit: make sure you have the latest version of update-manager i cant remember if its in backports or updates, im thinking backports but make sur eyou have it or it will fail
<panosru> i uninstalled everything from envy and envy it self then reboot and had a 800x600 screen and no nvidia drivers then opened restricted manager and checked nvidia drivers it downloaded the drivers and installed it and required restart so i restarted and then nvidia logo appeared before i login
<gnomefreak> kirkunit: if you give me a minute ill grab the site
<panosru> i don't know what is this Screen 0 it appeared after update
<gnomefreak> panosru: than im not sure try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<panosru> ok man thanks ;) will try there :D
<panosru> but except this everything else works
<panosru> between is there any wish list?
<panosru> about ubuntu?
<kirkunit> gnomefreak: so sudo apt-get dist-upgrade won't work?
<gnomefreak> kirkunit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta
<mage> hahaha for some reason the new graphics thing sees I have a 1680x1050 monitor, but doesn't give me that resolution as a choice
<gnomefreak> kirkunit: no read that link i just gave you
<kirkunit> thanks
<gnomefreak> kirkunit: its important you follow the directions under "Upgrading from Feisty)
<neildarlow> kirkunit: you need update-manager from feisty proposed-updates
<gnomefreak> there has been fixes in update-manager version0.59.25 to allow it to upgrade better
<gnomefreak> neildarlow: its in feisty-updates
<kirkunit> gnomefreak, neildarlow: thanks... good job I checked here. otherwise i might have hosed my system
<neildarlow> kirkunit: i did "sudo dbus-launch update-manager -c -d"
<gnomefreak> dbus-launch? why was it crashing?
<neildarlow> gnomefreak: no, it complained it couldn't start dbus
<gnomefreak> ah ok maybe thats why that post was added to beta wiki :)
<neildarlow> gnomefreak: update-manager may be in feisty-updates but a newer one was in proposed. it was recommended to use it on the wiki iirc
<neildarlow> anyway the upgrade was flawess doing it that way
<gnomefreak> neildarlow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta
* Pici wonders why deskbar looks normal there
<neildarlow> hmm. that information must've been updated. i did pick-up that version though.
<gnomefreak> the link i gave was the one posting in the devel meeting this morning
<Sergemine> Guys, oppening http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ page gives: Not Found The requested URL /releases/gutsy/ was not found on this server. Shouldn't this page be there ono-dependant on Beta page awailable? So is Beta released already?
<mrtimdog> Still having trouble getting audio to work, not sure what else to look at at the mo.
<mrtimdog> Pici: Do you know if the recent problems were fixed?
<neildarlow> Pici: looks like it might be an earlier version
<Pici> mrtimdog: The ones I mentioned earlier were fixed after tribe 5 I think
<Pici> Sergemine: The beta isnt out yet.
<mrtimdog> Ah, then I think there may still be problems with Intel HDA, at least unless I've done something odd here.
<mrtimdog> Anyone here know anything of the snd_hda_intel drivers?
<jussi01> !intelhda | mrtimdog
<ubotu> mrtimdog: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<neildarlow> does anyone know of issues relating to hplip/cupsys/apparmor? my usb printer is seen by hplip but won't print anything
<ConstyXIV> has anyone tried guild wars with wine in gutsy?
<mrtimdog> jussi01: Thanks, giving it a try...
<jussi01> mrtimdog: :)
<bstock> hey, trying out gutsy tribe 5, trying to add a printer and it keeps asking for my password, but it wont accept my user or root password
<gnomefreak> bstock: use the daily ISO to install (if you upgraded than there maybe something that went wrong there (im not here though)
<gnomefreak> trying to get away and lay down
<soothsayer> bstock: Network printer?
<bstock> hmm i used the tribe 5 cd, and did all the updates in apt this morning
<bstock> yeah network printer
<ggilbert> Is anyone here using a P35 Core 2 Duo motherboard with Gutsy?
<soothsayer> bstock: Is it asking for your Windows SMB user/pass credentials?
<bstock> tried using the auto-detected one as well as HP JetDirect printer
<bstock> i don't think so, asking 'password for bstock on localhost?'
<bstock> i just reset my user password to something simple and still not working
<neildarlow> bstock: is this adding via cups web interface?
<bstock> via Printer Configuration screen from System -> Administration -> Printing
<bstock> then clicking 'New Printer' button right away
<neildarlow> bstock: ok. not experienced any problem there
<bstock> hmm
<bstock> maybe it's just this printer? let me try another networked printer
<bstock> hmm asking the same thing for another printer, different manufacturer too
<bstock> so, sounds like something local
<Sergemine> OK. Guys, I have a Q that is very big for me. Need your experts' piece of advice: I use a SAMSUNG R40+ Laptop equipped with ATI RADEION EXPRESS 1250. It wasn't automaically recognized by Feisty (it may be the screen though that caused the problem), but connecting another sceen gave me a chance to install the RADEON's driver and reconfigure the xserver. It work good afterwards, but was pretty scary when doing it all manually. Now, does 
<Sergemine> *How does IT work?
<cypherdelic> Hello, mozilla-flash-nonfree doesnt work for me since the last update, i see black you tube frame with a zero play doesnt work
<cypherdelic> yesterday  youtube worked
<jussi01> cypherdelic:
<jussi01> try flashplugin-nonfree
<neildarlow> cypherdelic: 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu11 works ok here
<tormod> Sergemine: what did you do to make it work?
<Sergemine> I installed the Radeon driver first, then did xserver-reconfigure and went through thewizard the "advanced" way setting the display size atc...
<tormod> Sergemine: is it automatically recognized in Gutsy?
<Sergemine> tormod, Nope
<tormod> Sergemine: you get vesa instead?
<Sergemine> tormod, I wasn't able to boot a nightly build
<Sergemine> yes
<tormod> and vesa displays on the wrong output/screen?
<Sergemine> and my greaphics would probablywork with that, but the sceen res is 1280 by 900 so it fails
<tormod> have you tried a recent daily?
<Sergemine> no, waiting for beta
<tormod> what version of ati did you install
<tormod> ?
<Sergemine> tormod, I heard of this BulletProofX feature and thought may be that's the solution for my prob
<tormod> Sergemine: it might be, but much better if it picks ati and ati works :)
<Sergemine> I tried ATI from the list, but it didn't work with that
<Sergemine> it uses some other driver
<tormod> did you file a bug report?
<Sergemine> I will give you the name in a sec
<slackern> Sergemine, You could try the avivo driver too it might work for some r5xx cards
<tormod> slackern: well if it worked with the -ati driver it is not an r5xx
<slackern> Sergemine, there is a new driver in development named radeonhd also, im running it on my X1950 card right now
<slackern> tormod, ahh thats right, i didn't read careful enough :)
<cypherdelic> jussi01 jussio1 im with flashplugin-nonfree, it doesnt work in current version for me
<Sergemine> the search doesn't work for me on packages.ubuntu.com web site ..... =-O
<Sergemine> tormod, slackern, sorry, I can't find the name of the driver that worked for me in packages list. It's a name I would never pronounce or remember...
<ReL1K> anyone know when intel cards aren't going to be blacklisted? :P
<tormod> Sergemine: a name like xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<cypherdelic> jussi01: seems to work right now, hm dont know
<Sergemine> tormod, yes, but something else instead of 'ati'
<jussi01> cypherdelic: good :)
<tormod>  xserver-xorg-video-vesa ?
<jussi01> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slackern> seems like the x1250 is a r6xx gpu, then it might work with radeonhd
<tormod> jussi01: pretty confusing that uboto says "Ati" driver for the fglrx driver. cf ati - the open source one.
<darkhack> sup all
<Sergemine> OOOO!
<jussi01> tormod: if you have a suggestiong, do '/msg ubotu' then in the private msg 'ati is your suggestion here' and the ops will have a look and see if it needs changing!
<Sergemine> FGLRX
<Sergemine> if I'm not mistaking
<cypherdelic> jussi01: but YouPorn doesnt work
<jussi01> !o4o | cypherdelic:
<ubotu> cypherdelic:: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1.  Controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<cypherdelic> arghs
<slackern> the opensource 'ati' driver doesn't support r5xx/r6xx but fglrx could work for you, the r5xx/r6xx opensource driver is still in development and might not work yet for your card and it lacks 2d/3d acceleration still only shadowfb in it to speed it up as far as i know
<darkhack> anyone know if two documents and desktop on the place menu going to be fix?
<tormod> Sergemine: so when you said you installed the "Radeon" driver you installed the fglrx driver?
<Sergemine> tormod, xserver-xorg-video-fglrx, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/xorg-driver-fglrx
<cypherdelic> jussi01: sry YouP doesnt work ;D i just count that because it doesnt works the videos are in .vfl format, i can download and watch, but browser doesnt work
<cypherdelic> just black
<Sergemine> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/xorg-driver-fglrx, yep
<Sergemine> tormad, was I wrong?
<Sergemine> It has Radeon on the list
<darkhack> plus I hope they add downloads folder on the places menu
<tormod> Sergemine: the old ati driver didn't support Xpress, so you had no choice. the new ati driver in beta will work I think.
<darkhack> which ati driver do u have or using?
<slackern> Sergemine, you have a little simple guide here if you want to try out the new driver in development http://www.digitalself.org/?p=36
<darkhack> I have X600
<skinnypuppy2> Anyone know the no title bar fix for gutsy with compiz-fusion? I'm not running a nvidia card. Intel 82865 on a dell 4600
<tormod> slackern: does radeonhd support his Xpress 1250?
<Sergemine> tormod, ha. thank you. That's GOOD news. I am not familiar with the ATI driver development. Is there a place to see the list of suppoted cards in this new version?
<skinnypuppy2> Everything else in manager works excellent I just have no titlebars
<slackern> tormod, Yes it will support it but im not 100% sure if it works right now since it's in heavy development
<tormod> what chipset is the Xpress 1250?
<gravemind> is there a problem with udevd the processor all the time?
<slackern> tormod, RS690
<darkhack> ati 8.41.x will support radeonhd
<slackern> tormod, the devs had a x1250 card delivered yesterday or earlier today so it would work fine shortly :)
<gravemind> for me at least the processor is on at 100% all the time, with udevd using as much as possible
<tormod> ok I confused it with the Xpress 1150. Sorry forget what I said about the ati driver!
<slackern> tormod, oh im also confused with all these gpu's out there seems like an ocean, atleast after looking into the rhd_id.c file which lists all cards im scared :)
<baastrup> hey, when i try to probe nvidia.ko i choose nvidia-new insted, and my card is only supported by nvidia
<baastrup> it
<tormod> slackern: :) yes I and they use very confusing chipset - modelname mapping (or lack thereof)
<darkhack> <  glad amd finally releasing ati driver code to open sources
<{{Booh}}> Can I apply a patch made for 2.6.15 to my 2.6.22.1 custom kernel?
<slackern> darkhack, it's a step in the right direction but it will take some time to get a driver with full 2d/3d acceleration but atleast its' going somewhere now :)
<darkhack> <slackern>I agree
<tormod> hey http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ATI_Graphics_Processing_Units says Xpress 1250 is based off X700 - its an RV410 then and not an R6??.
<tormod> RS6xx = R4xx != R6xx (go ATI Inc)
<slackern> haha confusing to say the least
<tormod> X700  works perfectly with xserver-xorg-video-ati at least
<darkhack> Anyway, I like to know what everyone opinion on Ubuntu Gutsy so far since it near to release or rc releases
<nanonyme> tormod, erm, so what's the conclusion?
<slackern> 0x791E,0x791F,0x793F,0x7941,0x7942 are all in the X1200 series and listed in the radeonhd driver atleast :)
<tormod> nanonyme: not yet there
<slackern> maybe easiest to go into #radeonhd and ask the devs :)
<gnomefreak> darkhack: can we get beta released first before close to rc releases is mentioned
<tormod> Sergemine: what is the PCI ID of your card? lspci -vn|grep VGA
<darkhack> gnomefreak>I don't think there won't be anymore beta releases and the RC1 will soon be releases
<tormod> darkhack: there is one Beta release and it's next week.
<darkhack> hmmm
<gnomefreak> darkhack: beta 1 hasnt been released yet
<gnomefreak> darkhack: beta1 than rc1
<tormod> don't think, search the wiki first (clue: GutsyReleaseSchedule)
<darkhack> I see
<gnomefreak> tomorrow is the date it should be released but dont be suprised if its friday
<darkhack> I'm looking at the scheduler releases right now
<enyc> bah!
<gnomefreak> darkhack: things may change from that but its close to what is gonna/has happened
<darkhack> I see
<Sergemine> tormod, thank you very much for the help. unfortunatly I cannot run the command right now, but will do it tomorrow once I download the new BETA iso! Thank you veru much!
<darkhack> <gnomefreak>What do you think of it so far?
<tormod> Sergemine: no problem. please file a bug if the beta doesn't work out of the box!
<gnomefreak> darkhack: i blogged about iton planet.ubuntu.com but for a short answer upgrading has some work to be done/ clean install of the beta testing ISO (before beta is released we test them) and it works great
<gnomefreak> darkhack: however its not stable and i wouldnt use it on a pc you cant afford for it to not boot
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: great job on compiz with mvo testing beta ISos worked great and using r-m to enable drivers gave me the min. compiz effects :) i love it
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: no thank you :)
<darkhack> <gnomefreak>I hope they fix the dup Documents and Desltip folder on the Places menu, plus would be great if they add the Downloads folders on the Places menu
* gnomefreak needs to ping mvo about u-m and envy crap
<gnomefreak> darkhack: thats an easy fix and will get done but we are frozen so stuff like that will have to wait
<gnomefreak> but yes i agree
<darkhack> <gnomefreak>i see
<gnomefreak> ok im going to get this thing building for weekend/monday upload
<darkhack> good luck gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> thanks im gonna need it :(
<darkhack> Well, I'm off testing out ubuntu and other distro
<darkhack> later all
<darkhack> keep up the good work
<Colossus73> hello
<{{Booh}}> I'm on dual xeon 64bits.  I have kernel panic (custom 2.6.22.1) about "not syncing: swiotlb_alloc_coherent: allocated memory is out of range for device".  EM64T doesn't support I/O TLBs.  Is there an option in kernel config tu disable it?
<Colossus73> helloI have a problem with the update-notifier; it doesn't notify the updates with the icon in the systray
<{{Booh}}> I don't know what it is at all!
<Colossus73> I even reinstalled both upgrade-manager and update-notifier but the problem still lies
<Colossus73> the daemon is running in the background
<Colossus73> but the updates are not notified in the systray
<Colossus73> if I run it from the console I can see the other icons in the systray moving a bit like a new icon is to appear
<Colossus73> but then they return to the original position
<Colossus73> ca anyone help me please^
<Aondo> anyone can give warsow a short test for me? just enter the menu with lower res than you have on you normal desktop. my warsow keeps getting really narrow on both sides, except when i have set it to use same res as my X is currently using.
<so1> hi
<so1> will gimp stay at rc2 or will it be updated when the final will be released?
<amio> can any one help please since I upgraded to 7.10 and the video resolution doesnt work good at all. I have ati
<amio> can any one help please since I upgraded to 7.10 and the video resolution doesnt work good at all. I have ati
<CountX> amio, have you looked online?
<CountX> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CountX> i would try loging in and installing the drivers for ati
<panosru> I installed Gutsy but my printer driver don't work... i have Canon i550
<ReL1K> careful on the binary drivers for nvidia, some major buffer overflows on *nix for them
<ReL1K> http://www.rapid7.com/advisories/R7-0025.jsp
<ReL1K> The NVIDIA Binary Graphics Driver for Linux is vulnerable to a
<ReL1K>    buffer overflow that allows an attacker to run arbitrary code as
<ReL1K>    root. This bug can be exploited both locally or remotely (via
<ReL1K>    a remote X client or an X client which visits a malicious web page).
<cypherdelic> SEND L3 ERROR: 157 byte packet (0800:01) destined to 221.124.15.89 was not forwarded (libnet_write_raw_ipv4(): -1 bytes written (Operation not permitted)
<cypherdelic> is ip forwarding for my kernel enabled???
<cypherdelic> how to check?? how to enable??
<variant> cypherdelic: what are you trying to do?
<LjL> erm, why would i have 2.6.22-12-386 installed rather than -generic, after upgrading?
<Xero> LjL, for module dependencies, I'd bet a few dollars.
<LjL> Xero: uhm, would trying an "apt-get remove mykernel" tell me which those dependencies are?
<Xero> LjL, yeah.
<LjL> ... and if there aren't any, uninstall the kernel without asking? =)
<Xero> AHHH
<Xero> ALL MY APPS ARE CRASHING
<LjL> are you for real, or are you mocking me? :P
<Xero> LjL, I'm not mocking you
<panosru> can i install Emerald on Gutsy?
<Xero> I think its just the new crash log
<Xero> logging -all- my crashes onto the screen
<LjL> ah :)
<LjL> Xero, if i remove it though, it only says it will also remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-12-386 (unsurprising)
<LjL> but i'm quite sure i didn't have that installed on feisty
<Xero> LjL, install the -generic kernel and see what happens.
<LjL> will do
<Xero> If you can boot it, remove the 386 one
<LjL> but i'd like to understand why -386 got installed too
<LjL> might be worth a bug report
<CountX> Xero, lol
<Xero> CountX, penis. Is that funny too?
<LjL> uhm, i have generic installed *too*
<Pici> Xero: ?
<Xero> LjL, then I don't know.
<CountX> Xero, no
<Xero> Attempt to boot into it through the grub menu and if it works remove the 386 one, i guess.
<LjL> i'll just boot generic and forget about it i guess - yeah
<Reaby> how can't i find a font manager in gnome settings...
<Pici> Reaby: Its in the apperance application now
<Reaby> woot. it's the last place i could ever try even to find it
<Reaby> nonono
<Reaby> i mean i want to install new fonts
<Reaby> not that manager :)
<Reaby> that one is logical place
<Reaby> looks like gnome doesn't have proper font manager for installing fonts
<ConstyXIV> can you get transparent panels with compiz?
<Reaby> gonna drop an email to gnome team, there definetly should be atleast link to fonts:// in control panel menus
<Reaby> one can't possible find that without forums
<Reaby> better even could be option to install system wide and user fonts on that panel
<ConstyXIV> Reaby: appearance->fonts->detail->go to fonts folder
<Reaby> ConstyXIV: it's something no usable, i want gnome to have something like fontbook or my fonts in some sort logical place
<Reaby> ConstyXIV: that is waaaayyy least expected place for ppl who want to install font
<Xero> ConstyXIV, yes.
<Webbmaster> hi
<Xero> Hold the alt key and mousewheel down on your panel.
<Xero> It is now transparent
<Webbmaster> how do i set up gutsy so that it will allow me to kdesu graphical apps as other users?
<wasabi> rtc: lost some interrupts at 2048Hz.
<wasabi> [ 8381.429960]  printk: 249 messages suppressed.
<wasabi> That happens right before a bunch of programs start crashing. ;0
<Reaby> Webbmaster: http://penguinfonts.com/howto/ubuntu.php
<Reaby> Webbmasterhttp://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28019/How_to_add_an_additional_Super_User_DOSUDO_in_Ubuntu
<Reaby> Webbmaster: http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28019/How_to_add_an_additional_Super_User_DOSUDO_in_Ubuntu
<Reaby> 3rd time...
<LjL> Xero: hm weird, i had to run a 'depmod' before my nvidia kernel blob would load on -generic
<_Jaak_> Since 1 or 2 weeks the wammu package has been updated in the repo's of gutsy but.... hehe... ofcourse always a but.... it requires python-gammu version 0.21 but the repo contains python-gammu 0.20-1.
<Xero> LjL, strange. I'm gonna go try that on a lowlatency kernel.
<Xero> What's the preemptive kernel for Gutsy? I know on Feisty it was -lowlatency.
<Xero> !search lowlatency
<ubotu> Found:
<Xero> !search preemptive
<soothsayer> realtime?
<soothsayer> -rt
<soothsayer> Xero: -rt
<Xero> Thanks.
<Xero> Is it actually faster?
<soothsayer> I don't know. Never used it.
<Reaby> you could try also compiling 2.6.23-rc5 from source, it has that new scheduler
<Reaby> and for desktop-use it's faster
<Xero> Sweet.
<Xero> Does it have even a 1FPS difference in Compiz?
<Reaby> don't know about realtime thingies / audio use
<Reaby> Xero: i doubt
<Reaby> but in multitasking it rocks
<kurros> Xero: -rt is only going to help sync/lock sensitive applications
<Xero> Oh okay. Good.
<LjL> what new scheduler?
<kurros> the new scheduler in 2.6.23 is nice though for desktop interactivity
<Xero> I do multitask a lot.
<Reaby> Ljl: fair scheduler
<Reaby> you can read a lot from slashdot
<Reaby> and / or googling linux fair scheduler
<Marfi> how stable is the newest version of ubuntu thus far?
<_Jaak_> very
<Reaby> well i use it in daily basis, and hasn't crashed a single time.
<Reaby> ofc i shutdown for night
<LjL> Reaby: you mean CFS? isn't that a *disk* scheduler?
<LjL> Marfi: i've had a couple of regressions compared to feisty
<Marfi> LjL, like?
<Xero> I'm gonna reboot and see if this kernel boots any faster (last time I tried it, it did, but the nvidia module refused to load.
<Reaby> LjL: only what i know, is something called fair scheduler, don't know anything more, it should give better multi tasking
<Reaby> i read it on slashdot some time ago and compiled that new kernel
<LjL> Marfi: keyboard-related problems that i experienced in Edgy, but went away in Feisty.  little usplash-related cosmetic things.  three of my KDE apps crashing (though one wasn't in Feisty, so it's not a regression)
<_Jaak_> Marfi, if you're waiting till the release you're in for a surprise! it has so many great new stuff! i couldn't wait!
<Marfi> which KDE apps? the only one i really use is amarok
<Marfi> _Jaak_, i can't wait until its out. =)
<Marfi> i haven't used it, and wanted to do an upgrade to see how it is
<_Jaak_> 3 weeks to go
<Marfi> how do i upgrade to gutsy?
<_Jaak_> it's gonna be like spitting in billy gates face and saying 'you should be getting scared by now, check this release out'
<Marfi> i've been using ubuntu since dapper
<Marfi> not too long: but for me, long enough that gates can shove a penguin up his ass. =)
<_Jaak_> marfi, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<Reaby> you can also upgrade it from feisty..
<Reaby> just edit /etc/apt/sources.list all feity to gutsy
<Reaby> and run upgrade manager
<Reaby> but it's maybe safer to download cd image and give fresh install
<gnomefreak> much safer atm
<gnomefreak> grab daily cd
<gnomefreak> Reaby: manully updgrade WILL break his system
<Reaby> gnomefreak: ok
<bastid_raZor> just wait till the upgrade is available next month. then dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> update-manager if you get the one in feisty-updates (or feisty-proposed) will work but no other versions of that will work
<gnomefreak> i just did a clean install while testing beta ISO's and they work like a charm (you get all the little things upgrading would make you miss)
<bastid_raZor> they'll be a how-to giving details i'm sure.
<gnomefreak> bastid_raZor: once released there will be
<gnomefreak> there is one sort of now
<Xero> The boot is indeed faster, but it had to fsck the first time, so that doesn't count.
<Reaby> Xero: did you time it ?
<Xero> Reaby, yes.
<gnomefreak> Xero: only once? there is a bug that every reboot fscks
<Xero> gnomefreak, only once.
<gnomefreak> info on upgrading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta
<Reaby> gnomefreak: you got connections to gnome dev?
<Xero> lol hot damn firefox in 4 seconds
<gnomefreak> you really are best off clean install
<_Jaak_> Marfi, i would wait to for the update
<bur[n] e1> what's so different in a clean install?
<_Jaak_> just wait a bit
<bastid_raZor> gnomefreak: yeah, i'm going to wait til the release then follow the how-to
<gnomefreak> Reaby: i know some gnome devs most ubuntu devs some suse and fedora devs
* bur[n] e1 feels pretty snappy on a dist-upgraded system
<Reaby> gnomefreak: what is best place to give a wish, so it could be also head ?
<Reaby> heard
<gnomefreak> bur[n] e1: upgrading diesnt give you compiz by default it doesnt give you the quick switch and desktop search on panel
<gnomefreak> Reaby: for what?
<_Jaak_> the best thing is that the bug not showing the icon of my SD card in nautilus is fixed! haha! Love those icons!
<bur[n] e1> Reaby: launchpad or bugzilla :)
<Reaby> don't know
<soothsayer> I booted into an older kernel (which I guess was incompatible with the current binary nvidia drivers). The failsafe monitor utility ran and screwed up my display. Now I can't seem to get it back. System->Administration->Screens & Graphics, can be used to fix the resolution but it doesn't persist when I logout.
<Reaby> i just wish for easy installation of fonts by using "font book" or similar
<gnomefreak> Reaby: it depends do you want itheis new thing in ubuntu or in gnome?
<gnomefreak> Reaby: that would go to launchpad.net
<bur[n] e1> gnomefreak: anyone ever play with creating rb plugins?
<Reaby> gnomefreak: thanks.
<gnomefreak> bur[n] e1: i dont
* bur[n] e1 meants to address anyone, but thanks for the feedback gnomefreak :)
* gnomefreak having a hard enough time getting iceape fixed
<bastid_raZor> only on a fresh install will you get compiz? not even after the release?
<bur[n] e1> i've been trying to hack out a python plugin, but the api documentation is a bit lacking for my n00bie coding
<gnomefreak> bastid_raZor: you will get it but do not have the drivers installed when you upgrade and dont have used envy or any other method
<bur[n] e1> gnomefreak: oh yeah, you're a mozilla releaser!  Ok, know anything about building songbird?  or do you have a repo with it/
<gnomefreak> bastid_raZor: right now clean install click on restricted-manager and enable your drivers (for most cards) and it adds to xorg.conf and enable compiz for you
<gnomefreak> bur[n] e1: yes its FTBFS atm
<bastid_raZor> so i should remove compiz-fusion (--purge?) prior to upgrading once released
<gnomefreak> bur[n] e1: i have it on to do list
<bur[n] e1> wow, ftbfs?  that's new to me, but glad to hear it's on the docket!
<Xero> The rt kernel actually does help slightly with my Compiz FPS.
<gnomefreak> bastid_raZor: you can do it any way you see best. removing packages that were not installed from official repos before upgrading will only help you
<Xero> It used to be about 50 all the time, now it runs around 70 when not rotating the cube.
<rathel> lol My home folder seems to be freezing whatever application I use to browse it..
<bastid_raZor> ok
<bur[n] e1> rathel: try removing thumbs.db ?
<gnomefreak> bur[n] e1: right now the state its in building it the debain way fails you can grab source and build it that way without the debian dir. it should build
<bur[n] e1> er... sorry, .thumbnails ;)
<bastid_raZor> amaranth isn't official last i thought..
<gnomefreak> bur[n] e1: problem atm is its huge , it ships with xulrunner source
<bur[n] e1> gnomefreak: no worries, I know how to run songbird, but I'm hoping to spread it to the masses (aka everyone i've told to use linux)
<gnomefreak> bastid_raZor: no if you are on feisty and compiz* its not official
<gnomefreak> bur[n] e1: we are hoping to get it in hardy
<bur[n] e1> right on, it'll prolly get good by then ;)
<bastid_raZor> okay.. understood
<crdlb> bastid_raZor, amaranth's repo is designed to safely upgrade to gutsy
<gnomefreak> right now other things are taking the top priority slots
<gnomefreak> crdlb: are you sure?
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> gnomefreak, that was about 90% of the reason Amaranth made that repo :)
<bastid_raZor> when the official how-to comes out.. that is all i'll need :)
<bur[n] e1> gnomefreak: totally understandable.  songbird isn't really "mature" yet anyway
* gnomefreak i havent seen hes repo in 6+months
<Tecumseh> hi there, I've recently upgraded to gutsy and I'm playing a bit with it. Network sharing should be easier now but I can't get it running
<gnomefreak> bur[n] e1: nope not yet
<crdlb> because the same cannot be said for trevinho's repo
<Tecumseh> I have added a network share and I'm trying to connect to it from a windows machine
<bur[n] e1> Tecumseh: define "network sharing"   samba?  nfs?  something else
<bur[n] e1> awww, samba
<gnomefreak> trevinhos repo has always had broken packages and upgrading alway failed
<bur[n] e1> Tecumseh: did you add a samba user via "smbpasswd -a username" from a terminal?
<gnomefreak> he doesnt take care of his repo like he should
<Tecumseh> shared folders through smb
<Tecumseh> nope bur[n] e1, didn't do that because in gutsy it would have been easier to do
<bur[n] e1> Tecumseh: i'd say it's not :)
<bur[n] e1> is that "supposed" to be different in gutsy?  I was unaware there was any work on this
<gnomefreak> crdlb: is he going to make it so compiz for kde is removed at upgrade?
<crdlb> what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> kubuntu gutsy will not have compiz for it
<crdlb> every package in his repo has a gutsy counterpart
<gnomefreak> kubuntu is waiting for kwin in kde4 to get d-e
<crdlb> right, but they've already installed compiz, so I guess they would keep it
<gnomefreak> didnt know if it was no default or no packages he didnt explain that in blog
<crdlb> !info compiz-kde gutsy
<ubotu> compiz-kde: OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 88 kB, installed size 228 kB
<gnomefreak> crdlb: its there now yes but this came out during our freeze so they couldnt be removed anyway
<gnomefreak> so i guess its keep packages turn off default?
<soothsayer> Can anyone tell me why my resolution settings don't persist across logins?
<crdlb> gnomefreak, it'll basically be the same as it was in feisty for kubuntu users
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<crdlb> they have to install it manually
<Tecumseh> bur[n] e1: I apparantly made a false assumption on that
<Tecumseh> given the fact that overall usability has improved a lot and that folder sharing is now run through the system menu's I figured all terminal configuration work would be automated as well
<scipio> hi. is the tribe 5 the latest version available for download or there is a beta out already?
<siriusnova> maniacmusician:
<siriusnova> err
<siriusnova> mt
<siriusnova> man compiling gnu octave is such a pain
<siriusnova> :/
<Pici> scipio: T5 is the latest, Beta is supposed to be relased tomorrow if you don't mind waiting to download.
<scipio> ah thanks
<Reaby> wish added to launchpad. hopefully it get's heard
<Pici> You only get three, so I hope it was used well ;)
<Reaby> hehe
<siriusnova> GNU/Buntu
<siriusnova> right?
<siriusnova> ;)
<darkstar> Hello folks. Just installed i386 of gutsy-development: Once logged into gnome I went through major distribution upgrade (850+ pkgs) plus moved to X86_64 branch (?) now compiz-fusion does not draw windows borders, though showing desktop effects... Any clues?
<Reaby> darkstar: try to change theme from appearance
<Pici> darkstar: You moved to x86_64 but install the i386????
<Reaby> it helps some times
<Pici> s/install/installed
<darkstar> Reaby: done doesn't work
<Reaby> damn.
<ffm> Has the beta been released yet?
<riotkitt1e> i wonder if my wireless will be less tempermental in the beta. or more importantly, the final.
<riotkitt1e> ffm: tomorrow
<darkstar> Pici: I installed i386 on a 64b but when asked to install upgrades synaptic decided to do a distribution upgrade and moved it all to x86_64:
<ffm> but it is already tomorrow.
<Pici> darkstar: upgrade or from scratch?
<Pici> ffm: it'll be out when its done.
<ffm> riotkitt1e: day is the 27th, is it not?
<Tecumseh> ffm: depends on what part of the world you live in ;)
<riotkitt1e> to be completely honest, i dont know what day it is.
<Reaby> yep, it's 27.
<darkstar> Pici: waddaya mean? I accepted to install proposed upgrades and ended up doping a distribution ugrade (850+ packages)
<riotkitt1e> oh. lookie. its up there on my panel.
<riotkitt1e> and the 26th.
<soothsayer> Where does Preferences -> Screen Resolution save it's settings?
<Pici> darkstar: Did you do an upgrade from feisty?
<darkstar> Isn't there an add-on to fix my issue in the OPTIONS section of xorg.conf?
<Vorian> anyone using FireFox 3?
<darkstar> Nope, freshly installed gutsy from cd
<Pici> Vorian: I ran it for a bit.
<Pici> darkstar: Okay, just curious.
<Vorian> Pici, ok :)
<Pici> Vorian: It was still a bit buggy.
<Pici> And none of the extensions I need were compatible.
<darkstar> Pici: this is going to drive me nuts! its 00:40 and I need to get compiz-fusion working...
<scizzo-> darkstar: why do you _need_ to get it working?
<darkstar> scizzo-: same as why not?
<Pici> darkstar: Is it working at all or just no window borders?
<n0yd> Will canonicals commerical repository be updated for gutsy, before final release?
<darkstar> Pici: just no windows borders: Animations and cube rotations work fine
<scizzo-> darkstar: try to start it from a terminal with compiz --replace
<Pici> darkstar: Is the window decorations setting in ccsm on?
<h1st0> n0yd: you may want to ask canonical
<darkstar> Pici: ccsm?
<n0yd> heh
<Pici> darkstar: compizconfig-settings-manager
<n0yd> Got a 800 number? :-P
<darkstar> Pici: just want to try adding Section "Extensions"    Option "Composite" EndSection to xorg.conf
<darkstar> going to restart serever: brb
<sin1> At this point which is more stable Tribe 5 or the most current daily-builds?
<Pici> darkstar: If the cube and everything is working that shouldnt effect it...
<darkstar> Uhmmm . So what is it? Anyways added the section to the xorg.conf want to check this out : will be right back (hopefully) :D
<sin1> Anyone here know if Tribe 5 is more stable than the current daily builds?
<scizzo-> a lot of updates since tribe 5 came
<bl4ckfl4m3> so how much trouble/luck has people had with gusty?
<scizzo-> it works....
<scizzo-> :P
<bl4ckfl4m3> lol
<sin1> I just had some trouble with the new "screen and graphics" section activating dual monitors
<bl4ckfl4m3> does restricted drivers cover more grpahics cards
<bl4ckfl4m3> ahh i was going to get a second monitor and was skeptikal about that
<scizzo-> I am using geforce 8800 GTS and xinerama with dual monitors
<bl4ckfl4m3> skeptical*
<sin1> as soon as I activated my second monitor both went to 680 res and I couldn't go back until I manually edited the xorg file
<bl4ckfl4m3> ok im running an 8600GT and an 8600M on the laptop
<bl4ckfl4m3> 8600Gt (desktop)
<sin1> i have a 7800 nvidia GS
<bl4ckfl4m3> sin1: you just added the resloutions to xorg.conf?
<sin1> ya, I changed the monitors from 680 res to normal
<bl4ckfl4m3> ok
<sin1> in xorg yes
<bl4ckfl4m3> i had to do that manually too on the laptop
<bl4ckfl4m3> on the desktop im running the x86 version i dunno if that made a difference but it automatically added all the resolutions
<h1st0> There is no need for that anymore in gusty
<darkstar> back::
<h1st0> they have a better dual monitor and screen resolution setup
<bl4ckfl4m3> sweet
<sin1> ya I was so happy they finally added a practical way to control a second monitor
<sin1> I hated always having to save to xorg to get separate X screens
<bl4ckfl4m3> i havent messed with dual monitors in linux yet, but that sounds painful
<bl4ckfl4m3> lol
<sin1> lol.. ya
<sin1> has anyone install GL desktop for compiz-fusion?
<bl4ckfl4m3> yeah
<bastid_raZor> i have dual monitors working in feisty and yes it was pain.
<bl4ckfl4m3> i tried it because beryl took too long on the laptop
<sin1> do you have any trouble starting it?
<bl4ckfl4m3> im running fiesty not gusty
<sin1> i see
<bl4ckfl4m3> yeah i read for hours about replacing it with metacity
<bl4ckfl4m3> it was a mess
<sin1> for some reason I have to start GL twice for it to actually start
<bl4ckfl4m3> like mine starts at boot with configuring anything
<bl4ckfl4m3> there was just some things i didnt like about it
<sin1> or to get the control panel is what I mean
<bl4ckfl4m3> im using metacity on the laptop and Beryl on the desktop
<bl4ckfl4m3> its under system>preferences
<bl4ckfl4m3> and then you can add a taskbar icon thingy
<bl4ckfl4m3> brb guys
<SpudDogg> can anyone here answer a c++ coding question for me?  i want my program to open and run a command in a new terminal window.  is that even possible?  i know this is not a c++ channel, but i need some help :/
<Pici> SpudDogg: have you tried in #C++?
<SpudDogg> Pici, nope.  i didnt know it existed.  thanks
<Pici> SpudDogg: sorry, ##c++
<SpudDogg> Pici, yea, it sent me there automatically.  thanks man
<sin1> which is better Tribe 5 or the most curretn daily builds?
<Xero> current daily
<Xero> !preempt
<sin1> cool, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preempt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> !preemptive kernel
<kingofnic> does anyone know when openoffice 2.3 will be in the repositories? still rc1 there.
<sin1> is GL Desktop the only way to edit options in compiz-fusion?
<RAOF> No.  You want compizconfig-settings-manager
<sin1> ok thats sounds exactly like what im after
<sin1> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-27
<jmichaelx> sorry for the very general question, but does gutsy seem to be somewhat  usable at this point?
<kingofnic> I am working with gutsy every day and it seems quite usable for me :-)
<Reaby> jmichaelx: many asking this today.. i've used gutsy with ease in daily basis, some upgrades has got minor fall backs, but they have been fixed less than a week, some cases in same day
<slackern> I haven't had any problems at all for a couple of weeks that have been caused by it being under development atleast :)
<blizzow> I have a dumb question, how can I keep a persistent hosts file and still use dhcp?
<_dan_> no question is stupid
<_dan_> ./etc/hosts wont get overridden bei dhcp
<slackern> blizzow: how do you mean? your hosts file shouldn't change cause you are using dhcp to get your ip?
<slackern> blizzow: do you mean /etc/resolv.conf for your dns servers?
<jmichaelx> Reaby: ty much, i think i might give it a try
<Reaby> jmichaelx: if you try, it's preferably to download daily snapshot
<Reaby> and give a clean install
<jmichaelx> Reaby: as opposed to an aptitude upgrade?
<Reaby> yes
<jmichaelx> ahh, ok
<Reaby> it brakes system some cases to unusable
<jmichaelx> thanks for the info
<Reaby> yeah, np
<Reaby> hmm.. breaks might be better english...
<blizzow> That's what I thought, but for some reason, my hosts file keeps getting overwritten
<slackern> blizzow: just to double check you mean /etc/hosts file?
<blizzow> yes, the one where I can manually write out what ip address a hostname points at.
<blizzow> Everytime I login at work, my hosts file gets overwritten.
<blizzow> It's the only place I use dhcp.
<slackern> blizzow: hmm odd i have 2 different DHCP servers here that i just swapped between (one small router and a linux machine running dhcp) but never got any problems like that, maybe dhcp servers has an option to send more information to hosts files and that option is enabled at your work, newer experienced it myself though
<slackern> blizzow: only thing i was in man dhclient.conf was the option to request host-name too
<slackern> was/saw
<Pici> Can someone tell me if their deskbar looks like this or not: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=deskbar-search.png
<slackern> Pici: mine opens up in a separate window now
<Reaby> same here
<Pici> Good.
<Pici> I'll go bug -devel again then ;)
<ffm> Where is the beta?
<ffm> It is 0:01 UTC!
<Reaby> :D
<PriceChild> ffm, it'll be here when its ready
<slackern> blizzow: sorry been looking around a bit but i couldn't find anything mentioned about that im afraid =/
<PriceChild> ffm, subscribe to the ubuntu-devel list and wait
<blizzow> no biggie, I'll do some more research into it when I'm not wicked busy.
<branstrom> In mplayer's manual page, in the section for the -gl video mode, it mentions I should use -dr because it could provide a big speedup
<slackern> blizzow: btw does it just clean it out and make it the default one with localhost?
<branstrom> I don't really know what he's talking about there.
<branstrom> Direct rendering perhaps?
<branstrom> How do I "use -dr"?
<branstrom> mplayer -vo gl-dr ?
<branstrom> mplayer -vo gl -dr ?
<blizzow> slackern: pretty much, It gets re-written with some ipv6 junk in there a localhost entry and one with my hostname.
<slackern> blizzow: aye sound like the default one, hmm could it be that it tries to swap between different networkprofiles perhaps
<SuperTeece> hi all
<Reaby> yo
<SuperTeece> is there a way to only test the gutsy network manager on a feisty system?
<slackern> blizzow: and networkprofiles is voodoomagic for me :)
<Xero> Is there anything special about the rt kernel besides a small speed boost?
<Xero> Well, okay, a large speed boost, but are there any other benefits?
<CountX> anyone get thier cam workin on www.stickam.com with linux
<CountX> im using the VfL2 driver and it works in Ekiga, but when i try and use it on www.stickam.com all i get is my mic
<CountX> ive already tried running firefox with sudo
<CountX> anyone?
<maccam94> for an issue like that, you may have better luck in #ubuntu
<Xero> CountX, sudo firefox = bad.
<CountX> yeah
<CountX> i'll go bug them in regular ubuntu
<ratpoison> hello! using gutsy amd64. Just installed kiba-dock through svn, which I had done successfully in a previous install (also, gutsy amd64) this time though, when I try to run it, I get "kiba-dock: error while loading shared libraries: libakamaru.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ratpoison> need help guys!
<ratpoison> (sorry for the enter used as space)
<gnomefreak> ratpoison: try in #ubuntu-effects
<larson9999> my card needs the 1.9* nvidia driver.  restricted drivers manager says that's the driver it's installing but when i reboot the nvidia driver doesn't load.
<ConstyXIV> is there a way to make the desktop wall previews 4:3 instead of 16:9?
<DanaG> wtf?  The "enter a WPA key" dialog popped under everything else, so for a long time I thought the connection was broken.
<maccam94> i've seen that a lot in feisty too
<nemik> is anyone able to run ekiga with SIP and have it not crash
<nemik> ?
<imperfect-> Howdy
<emet> is gutsy going to include the new ATI driver ?
<emet> maybe not in the final release but as an update
<emet> AIGLX support
<Reaby> nice
<Reaby> Reloading options
<Reaby> beryl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011
<Reaby> what in earth did that.
<RAdams> At this time, I would like to complain about the even worse desktop background they've picked for Gusty.
<Reaby> and it's gone after relogging
<Reaby> :)
<RAdams> eh?
<Reaby> looks like random beryl bugs
<RAdams> ah
<RAdams> you're using beryl, not compiz fusion?
<Reaby> damn
<Reaby> compiz fusion i mean
<Reaby> :D
<RAdams> :)
<RAdams> Here's a puzzler:
<RAdams> I've changed the color of my desktop background to a dark red. I changed the background of the login screen to dark red. But when I login, I still, for about 5 seconds, see the default light tan color on my desktop
<RAdams> X__X
<RAdams> These issues are much more important than a stable kernel and userspace tools, of course.
<Reaby> i bet it's gnome splash screen
<RAdams> I thought that was disabled?
<Reaby> it's called usability
<Reaby> :D
<Reaby> well i don't know, just tried ice with a stick
<Reaby> :)
<Reaby> hehe
<RAdams> ice with a stick? o.O
<Reaby> hmm.. maybe it doesn't work that good translated to english
<RAdams> more complaining: my shortcut keys involving the super ("windows") key stopped working in compiz fusion
<RAdams> maybe not, Reaby
<RAdams> lol
<Reaby> it's commonly used here tho.
<DanaG> Same here -- also, the Gnome super-key bindings are broken/
<DanaG> .
<RAdams> Hrmm
<RAdams> Mine used to work
<RAdams> then they magically stopped
<RAdams> Geez, all these problems, you'd think we were running an unstable release or something...
<DanaG> If I have 'put' enabled, pressing the 'super' key alone causes the window to jump to the opposite side of the screen.
<RAdams> :|
<RAdams> DanaG: sounds fun and exciting
<DanaG> My super-W key for Water still works, though.
<RAdams> like catch the window
<RAdams> oh
<RAdams> that's good
<RAdams> the water effect is very important to usability
<DanaG> I want to use the Put plugin, but I can't -- it's bugged.
<RAdams> its an integral part of my productivity
<RAdams> I want to use Put as well, but I have no farking idea what it does
<RAdams> I just like checking boxes
<RAdams> I did *not* RTFM
<DanaG> It lets you push windows to different edges of the desktop, and to different virtual desktops without bringing yourself with them.
<RAdams> oh
<RAdams> neat
<RAdams> that is handy
<RAdams> pity it's bork then
<RAdams> let me go mess about with mine
<RAdams> Super + KP Begin
<RAdams> ...
<RAdams> "PC LOAD LETTER? WTF DOES THAT MEAN?!"
<RAdams> Seriously though, what's KP Begin?
<d4rkmonkey> its loading a letter.
<woodwizzle> does the beta come out tonite?
<RAdams> d4rkmonkey: http://imdb.com/title/tt0151804/
<RAdams> *whoosh*
<d4rkmonkey> :D
<Reaby> #define tonight, it's allready 04.08 :)
<d4rkmonkey> oh lol...
<RAdams> heh
* RAdams goes to check update manager manually...
<RAdams> "Your system is up-to-date"
<RAdams> How boring!
<RAdams> oooh!
<RAdams> an update to flash and parted!
<Reaby> (and if you use medibuntu win32 codecs)
<RAdams> my life is now ~300 kb more exciting
<d4rkmonkey> xbox website is being retarded today.
<RAdams> whats so great about medibuntu?
<RAdams> d4kmonkey: never forget xbox.com is owned my Microsoft
<RAdams> :D
<RAdams> retardation is inevitable
<Reaby> well it offers some restricted/commercial stuff
<DanaG> Argh, hitting my Super key makes my window randomly decide to move.
<d4rkmonkey> RAdams usually it works fine. But like, its crawling today and giving me Server is Unavailable things
<d4rkmonkey> WELL BUY BETTER SERVERS!!!
<DanaG> In USA?
<DanaG> Use mirrors.kernel.org.
<d4rkmonkey> DanaG talking about xbox site...
<DanaG> But keep archive.ubuntu around below it in sources.list.
<DanaG> Oh.
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<RAdams> whoa...
* RAdams plays with put
* RAdams plays with put some more
<d4rkmonkey> I bet they were dumb enough to do something like have the xbox live servers the same as their web servers or something, and that the massive amount of people playing live cus of halo 3 messed it up or something
* RAdams is entranced
<DanaG> wtf?
<RAdams> :x
<DanaG> I backspace the super-r on restore, and yet it pops back.
<DanaG> And the tree pops closed.
<DanaG> WTF?
<RAdams> Yes!~
<RAdams> that happens to me
<RAdams> all the time
<RAdams> wtfuzz
<DanaG> WTF?
<RAdams> it won't stop happening
<RAdams> believe me
<RAdams> it's driving me insane
<DanaG> And what is "Put Exact"?
<RAdams> idk!
<DanaG> It doesn't have any bindings to bind.
<RAdams> until you told me, I didn't know what "put" was
<DanaG> Argh, I have to disable Put.
<DanaG> The randomly moving window is a dealbreaker for that plugin.
<RAdams> It doesn't happen for me
<branstrom> Not for me either
<RAdams> DanaG and branstorm: go to general options and try to disable a keystroke for any thing under "Actions"
<RAdams> does it cancel the action and collapse the tree?
<Xero> Put is indeed b0rked for me.
<d4rkmonkey> what do I have to do to un-blacklist intel in compiz-fusion?
<DanaG> Nothing for just 'super' there, either.
<d4rkmonkey> anyone?] 
<d4rkmonkey> I know I'm supposed to remove some line from some file..
<d4rkmonkey> but I forget which one..
<DanaG> WTF?  I went to disable super-5 on put center, and it reset!
<_dan_> wireless works again
<_dan_> nice
<DanaG> What the ****?
<d4rkmonkey> anyone...?
<RAdams> DanaG: it seems to happen when trying to disable keystrokes ANYWHERE in compiz fusion
<RAdams> verify?
<DanaG> And what are kp_begin and kp_next and such?
<_dan_> brightness stopped working :O
<DanaG> How about calling them home and pgdn?
<RAdams> d4kmonkey: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Intel
<RAdams> DanaG: "Keypad"
<DanaG> I know that.
<DanaG> But I don't ever see keys named "Begin" and "Next".
<DanaG> And resetting bindings is borked.
<RAdams> true...
<RAdams> yes
<RAdams> very much so
<DanaG> Another issue of naming that bugs me: Madwifi.  The module does not have any anagram of 'mad' or 'wifi' anywhere within them!
<DanaG> s/module/modules/
<DanaG> do not.
<d4rkmonkey> RAdams what now? that deosn't really explain anything... I heard intel was blacklisted, and mine worked fine before.
<d4rkmonkey> oh wait... nevermind! I just saw links..
<d4rkmonkey> haha...
<RAdams> :)
<DanaG> What does blue text in ccsm mean?
<Xero> I have no idea. Never seen it.
<d4rkmonkey> RAdams agg... thats not what I was looking for. Theres like one line in some config file and I should be good after I take that out...
<RAdams> d4kmonkey: not sure... I'm on nvidia here
<d4rkmonkey> RAdams ok, thanks for the help anyways.
<RAdams> hey, does anyone know what happened to the ability to set actions to the screen edges in compiz fusion?
<RAdams> I liked that in beryl... where did it go
<Xero> RAdams, I still have it.
<RAdams> xero: where do you set it?
<Xero> Bindings
<RAdams> under?
<RAdams> xero: is bindings a plugin?
<Xero> RAdams, no.
<RAdams> where do you set it?
<Xero> Actions tab for any plugin
<Xero> Only a few work this way though.
<RAdams> xero: oh ok ty
<RAdams> what's the name of that plugin that shows all your windows?
<Xero> Scale
<RAdams> yeah that one
* RAdams gives Xero a cookie
* Xero doesn't like unsolicited cookies.
<Xero> It might have a tracker in it.
* RAdams forces his way through Xero's policy controls
<RAdams> COOKIE
* Xero says no.
* RAdams gets angry
* RAdams wishes Xero was on Windows so he could force the cookie anyway
* RAdams dumps his core
<RAdams> COOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKIIIIiiiiieeeeeee.....
<Xero> lol
<penguincentral> !hi | mrigns
<ubotu> mrigns: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<RAdams> !hi | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<mrigns> lol
<mrigns> I think someone might be bored ;P
<RAdams> X_x
<penguincentral> mrigns: so so true
<RAdams> !bored | RAdams
<RAdams> ...
<RAdams> That's the best definition for boredom I've ever heard
<RAdams> like a poem, it was
<penguincentral> !botabuse | RAdams
<ubotu> RAdams: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<penguincentral> yeah
<RAdams> :(
<penguincentral> i'm in there RAdams
* RAdams flirts with the bot in /msg
<penguincentral> good idea RAdams
<penguincentral> back to the topic people, nothing to see here...
<RAdams> If making e-love to Ubotu is wrong, I don't wanna be right.
<penguincentral> RAdams: lol
<slackern> *Ubotu.JR has joined the channel*
<slackern> awww
<penguincentral> MSG RAdams Someone has fallen in love with the bot
<penguincentral> uh, let me try that again...
<penguincentral> MSG <UbotusLover> <Someone has fallen in love with the bot>
<penguincentral> eh, so much for trying
<UbotusLover>  /msg?
<penguincentral> i've sent the message
<DanaG> Argh, how do I get back the old font rendering?
<DanaG> The new rendering hurts my eyes.
<UbotusLover> Why can't I set screen edges for scale? It works by default when I go to the upper right, but under the bindings it says "None" for screen edges
<UbotusLover> oh
<slackern> hehe and i thought this new rendering is the best thing to happen since molten cheese :)
<UbotusLover> what are edge buttons?
<DanaG> I think it needs to be configurable!
<DanaG> Not forced.
<slackern> DanaG: aye that would be better most definately
<maccam94> the beta is supposed to be out now
<maccam94> isn't it?
<maccam94> it's now the 27th on GMT time
<RAdams> where are the compiz settings stored?
<Xero> RAdams, GConf.
<maccam94> anybody?
<maccam94> or are we expecting the release more in the middle of the day or something?
<RAdams> xero: ty
<igorgue> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 27 2007, 01:44:33 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 10 hours 15 minutes
<Xero> Wait. You made e-love to Ubotu?
<igorgue> maccam94: yep it is 27
<RAdams> maccam94: We don't know. We suspect Novell has bought Ubuntu and the beta will feature YAST as the primary installer
<RAdams> Xero: perhaps
<Xero> Yuck.
<igorgue> RAdams: that'll cool :D
<RAdams> Yuck to which? e-love to Ubotu or Novell?
<maccam94> lol
<Xero> Both.
<RAdams> oh
<RAdams> I agree... the Novell idea makes my stomach turn
<Xero> lol
<DanaG> Gutsy seems to be full of regressions:
<Xero> The mechanosexual idea makes -my- stomach want to implode
<DanaG> deskbuttonthatopensawindow-applet
<Xero> You made e-love to a freaking computer!
<DanaG> painful (to me) font rendering.
<philip> anyone has probs with update-manager? it gives me "unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file"
<DanaG> Suspend now gives me the black screen again.
<MechanoSexual>  /msg nickserv register?
<DanaG> Brightness control broke for a while, until I found a workaround.
<Xero> I removed Deskbuttonthatopensawindow Applet.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete] 
<MechanoSexual> what applet are you guys talking about?
<DanaG> I went back to the old deskbar-applet.
<Xero> LOL
<DanaG> The new one is false advertising.
<MechanoSexual> oh
<MechanoSexual> that one
<MechanoSexual> I like Tracker Live Search
<Xero> Me too.
<Xero> But you're a sicko.
<DanaG> But tracker can't run commands, like
<DanaG> Alt-f3.  Appe<enter>
<DanaG> for Appearance.
<DanaG> Even the new Deskbar can't do that.
<DanaG> Ouch, my eyes hurt.
<igorgue> DanaG: are you sure about that?
<igorgue> you need to see the prefferences in deskbar
<MechanoSexual> typing "appe" in my deskbar launches gdmsetup
<MechanoSexual> :|
<Xero> Please, for the sake of all things Open Source, change your name.
<MechanoSexual> :(
<igorgue> MechanoSexual: lol
<Xero> Once again change it.
<UbotoHarlot> :(
<Xero> Good enough.
<DanaG> My comment: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3432774#post3432774
<Xero> <random childish spam> Poop </random childish spam>
<RAdams> Xero: why can't I set screen edges for my Scale Plugin?
<Xero> RAdams, I have no idea.
<Xero> If you really needed to do it, you'd learn C++ and edit the Scale Plugin to be a butthole about it and force the top right corner to do the showing of windows.
<Xero> Of course, I've never felt that bad a need for anything (yet)
<RAdams> DanaG: System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Fonts
<RAdams> Xero: what I actually want to do is make it not do that
<RAdams> Xero: my screen edges are all set to "None" for the scale plugin
<RAdams> but it keeps doing it when I go to the upper right
<Xero> RAdams, try restarting Compiz. Mine has a bug where I have to reset to change certain settings.
<DanaG> The thing is, I had it set to Subpixel rendering before, and it looked great.
<DanaG> Now it looks (subjectively) bad, like Cleartype.
<RAdams> xero: what's the cleanest way to restart compiz?
<Xero> DanaG, change the filtering or whatever
<Xero> RAdams, compiz --replace
<DanaG> Somehow my QT apps still look like the old way, though.
<DanaG> I don't know how.
<Xero> Then convert to KDE.
<nosrednaekim> KDE KDE KDE!!!
<_dan_> twm twm twm!!
<Xero> gnome.
<Xero> I'm boring :)
<tripzero> anyone know how the live cd configures the xorg.conf file?
<RAdams> tripzero: satanic incantations
<RAOF> tripzero: Probably with the debconf autodetect stuff?  You can re-run it with dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<RAdams> you can also sprinkle holy water on it
<tripzero> RAdams, lol
<tripzero> that's what I figured (some sort of black magic)
<RAOF> There are a bunch of packages for it - I believe "discover" is one.  You'll also see xresprobe, IIRC.
<tripzero> thanks RAOF, that will help alot me thinks :P
<tripzero> I'm remastering the ubuntu cd, that's why I ask (I only want it to display 800x600)
<RAdams> Horray my Super key commands work again
<RAdams> Life is wonderful
<RAdams> does anyone know how to improve the focus stealing prevention of compiz fusion?
<RAdams> It drives me insane when windows steal focus
<maccam94> if you install ccsm, you can adjust the level
<DanaG> wtf?  How do I allow guest access to Samba?
<RAdams> what is ccsm?
<RAdams> oh nvm
<RAdams> maccam94: i have it installed
<RAdams> where do I set it?
<DanaG> [2007/09/26 19:04:23, 0]  auth/auth_util.c:create_builtin_administrators(792)                        create_builtin_administrators: Failed to create Administrators
<DanaG> [2007/09/26 19:04:23, 0]  auth/auth_util.c:create_builtin_users(758)                  create_builtin_users: Failed to create Users
<maccam94> RAdams: it's in general i believe
<h1st0> RAdams: compizconfig-settings-manager is ccsm
<h1st0> RAdams: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<RAdams> h1st0: yes, I forgot it was called that. lol
<RAdams> I have it
<RAdams> maccam94: checking
<RAdams> maccam94: I see an option for "Focus Prevention Windows" and it is set to "any". That's all I see regarding focus prevention
<kevinO> hello, i am using the oem install of gusty, has anyone reported that it is slower than usual?
<DanaG> How do I give guest access to samba shares?
<kevinO> i did apt-get update and it downloaded about 59 mb of updates, it has taken over 20 minutes to install
<maccam94> RAdams: there used to be focus stealing prevention :-\
<maccam94> maybe that's the same option, renamed
<TiaGo|SouZa> hey, do you have any ideia what time the beta will be released?!
<stdin> "When it's ready"
<stdin> there is no set time
<TiaGo|SouZa> hm
<TiaGo|SouZa> and where can I find it to download?!
<RAdams> Tiago|Souza: it will appear in your update manager
<RAdams> patience
<TiaGo|SouZa> "when it's ready", of course
<TiaGo|SouZa> :p
<kevinO> TiaGo|SouZa:  you can download the latest beta if you want to test
<TiaGo|SouZa> the beta version will appear in my update manager?!?!
<RAdams> Tiago: are you using gusty?
<TiaGo|SouZa> no
<TiaGo|SouZa> feisty
<RAdams> oh
<RAdams> lol
<RAdams> then no, it won't
<RAdams> one moment...
<TiaGo|SouZa> that's what i tought
<RAdams> Tiago|Souza: "update-manager -d"
<_dan_> guys can anyone hint me why my fonts looklike crap?
<RAdams> will offer the latest build of Gusty to you
<_dan_> white fionts seem sometimes redish
<_dan_> on my laptop
<kevinO> deselect crapola font, and change the size to 12
<kevinO> hehe
<_dan_> standard gutsy fnt
<_dan_> dont
<_dan_> font ah sry
<_dan_> i htink it has omething to do with subpixel thing but i have no clue about that
<dcordes> anybody able to compile C code with 64 bit gutsy?
<kevinO> Tiago, you can always download the Gutsy tribe 5 cd if you want to test it on another machine.
<kevinO> TiaGo|SouZa: i meant
<TiaGo|SouZa> yeap, but I'm really courious about the final artwork
<TiaGo|SouZa> curious
<khatahn> just checking: gutsy beta should come out today? (it's 27. here)
<maccam94> khatahn: i was saying the same thing
<kevinO> TiaGo|SouZa: the artwork hasnt changed much yet, i did notice a couple other backgrounds in the update earlier
<TiaGo|SouZa> khatahn: me too
<kevinO> what is everyone talkin about? i thought gutsy beta has been out for a while now
<TiaGo|SouZa> but, theoretically, the final artwork will be in the beta release, no?!
<kurros> no, only alphas
<TiaGo|SouZa> kevinO: yep, only alphas
<kevinO> ahh
<kevinO> news to me
<TiaGo|SouZa> hehehe
<maccam94> kevinO: yeah, tribe5 is the latest alpha
<maccam94> beta comes out the 27th
<kevinO> i did notice some extra backgrounds in the updates earlier
<RAdams> really? I only got one
<RAdams> and it looks like a brighter version of the poop they originally suggested
<kevinO> i found one that looks like elephant skin
<maccam94> yes
<kevinO> its pretty neat
<maccam94> there's that and an abstract one
<maccam94> there's actually a lot of neat animal skin wallpapers on the incoming artwork wiki
<RAdams> yeah
<RAdams> I'm using the darker animal hair one
<RAdams> I <3 it
<TiaGo|SouZa> an how about the icons?!
<TiaGo|SouZa> any changes?!
<kevinO> hehe you are yelling a question
<kevinO> i try to say it out loud in my head
<kurros> kevin0: the changes!! any changes?!
<kevinO> heh
<kevinO> stop yelling at me
<TiaGo|SouZa> sorry
<kevinO> its ok im just playin
<kevinO> are you askin if there are any new icons in the beta release?
<maccam94> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas
<DanaG> Try this in the desktop-effects tab:
<DanaG> While already having stuff set up via ccsm, select Custom.
<TiaGo|SouZa> yeap
<DanaG> It just freezes.
<TiaGo|SouZa> maccam94: I already saw this page a dozen times
<TiaGo|SouZa> :p
<TiaGo|SouZa> some wallpapers are awesome!
<kevinO> yeah that link kill my firefox
<TiaGo|SouZa> it tooks a life to load that page
<dcosson> someone tell me to bugger off if i should... but i've just installed the 9/25 gutsy kubuntu daily and i am not getting any usplash screens.  can someone point me in the right direction?
<tonyyarusso> dcosson: did you with feisty?
<tonyyarusso> I know on Dell Optiplex machines you have to change a BIOS setting for usplash to work
<dcosson> not at first, but i did something.  i have a short memory.
<TiaGo|SouZa> kevinO: are u using the latest alpha release?
<kevinO> i wish the panel backround changesd with the themes
<dcosson> and then i installed just the WM-less gutsy iso and installed kubuntu-desktop through apt, and i did get usplash screens
<kevinO> TiaGo|SouZa: yes i am up to date with the latest gutsy
<dcosson> but i wanted to try the kubuntu daily iso :-P
<kevinO> i dont like kubuntu
<kevinO> sorry
<kevinO> those are all nice wallpapers on that link
<DanaG> Yay, kernel panic due to virtualbox.
<Jordan_U> dcosson, Is "splash" in your kernel parameters?
<dcosson> yeah, this is maybe where i am over my head.  i don't so much know what that means.
<kevinO> Ubuntu - It just works.
<TiaGo|SouZa> kevinO: did your icons change to something diferent of feisty's?!
<kevinO> TiaGo|SouZa: im using a theme "mydarktheme" [which is an awesome theme]  right now, but ill check
<TiaGo|SouZa> did this theme come with gutsy?
<TiaGo|SouZa> sorry, probably not..MYdarktheme
<TiaGo|SouZa> :P
<kevinO> no, i got it from gnome-look.org
<tripzero> Anyone tried gutsy with a touchscreen yet, just wondering how much better xorg7.3 is?
<kevinO> no its not mine, thats just what the guy namd it
<DanaG> argh, #vbox is empty.
<TiaGo|SouZa> oh, okey
<kevinO> TiaGo|SouZa:  heres a screeny http://kevin.myjot.net/Screenshot-1.png
<TiaGo|SouZa> hmmm..looks awesome!
<TiaGo|SouZa> can u look at the "default" theme, and maybe take some screenshot of it?!
<kevinO> tiago, im looking through the available icons and it looks like there is a new set called nuoveXT-aero
<kevinO> hold on
<TiaGo|SouZa> ok
<kevinO> if i choose human theme, its still the default icons, ill just make you a screenshot of my theme with the new icons
<kevinO> hmm my print screen button isnt working
<kevinO> oh now it is
<kevinO> TiaGo|SouZa:  http://kevin.myjot.net/Screenshot.png
<kevinO> i like these icons thay are clean and not to cartoonish looking
<TiaGo|SouZa> hmmm
<TiaGo|SouZa> awesome!
<TiaGo|SouZa> this is nuoveXT-aero?!
<kevinO> yeah i think thats what they were called
<tripzero> flip, within the livecd there is not xorg.conf???!!!
<kevinO> im curious to know if these actually came from ubuntu, they seem like some sort of vista knock off
<TiaGo|SouZa> this one came by default?
<TiaGo|SouZa> that's what it seems
<RAOF> tripzero: Of course not.  You couldn't pre-configure it correctly for everyone.  It needs to be autodetected & created on startup.
<kevinO> no, they were just in my icons list, but i have never seen them before
<kevinO> i assume they were downloaded with ubuntu updates
<kevinO> i know i did not dl them
<tripzero> it doesn't look like discover nor xresprobe create the xorg.conf file afaik
<TiaGo|SouZa> hm
<TiaGo|SouZa> the human's still the same?!
<kevinO> yeah
<TiaGo|SouZa> hm
<TiaGo|SouZa> crap
<TiaGo|SouZa> maybe something change in the beta
<RAOF> tripzero: It'd be part of the "configure" phase of the xserver-xorg package.
<TiaGo|SouZa> the final artwork deadline was seven days ago
<kevinO> , i hope there is its always nice to have a professional looking icon set to use
<RAOF> tripzero: If you really wanted to, you can grab the xserver-xorg package, then run "dpkg --info <xorg.deb> postinst" to get the shell code run.
<TiaGo|SouZa> kevinO: I agree!
<TiaGo|SouZa> do u know if something changed in the grub menu?!
<kevinO> i have no idea
<nb-au> have the beta isos been released?
<kevinO> nope i hear they are tomorrow
<nb-au> damn :(, gotta wait another day :P
<TiaGo|SouZa> hahahaha
<nb-au> luckily tomorrow is only 11 hours away :D
<TiaGo|SouZa> nb-au: everybody's sainh that
<TiaGo|SouZa> *saying
<TiaGo|SouZa> kevinO: is gutsy "stable"?!
<_dan_> no
<nb-au> i havent had a crash yet, but ymmv
<kevinO> i have had any problems with it
<_dan_> atm generic kernel is majorly bugged
<nb-au> though i dont have a usplash either :/
<kevinO> sorry, havent had
<nb-au> my monitor just turns off until login, rofl
<TiaGo|SouZa> I know that officially, it's a unstable release
<TiaGo|SouZa> but this is what I'm asking: how about u, guys?! did u have problems with it?!
<RAdams> anyone else having a problem with openoffice base not being able to start?
<TiaGo|SouZa> apparently no
<nb-au> TiaGo|SouZa: its stable but a single new package could bork the system, and if u dont know what your doing could be a bugger to fix
<RAdams> "Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc"
<nb-au> yup yup
<TiaGo|SouZa> RAdams: I saw this
<TiaGo|SouZa> hm
<RAdams> can anyone confirm openoffice base crashing ooffice and causing a hung soffice.bin process?
<nb-au> if u dont know what your doing you may have to wait until another update leaving you without a pc for days
<TiaGo|SouZa> I see
<nb-au> and even then depending on the bug, could have other stuff borked
<nb-au> lol
<nb-au> chances are you could run it just fine up till release, but if borking ur system is not a risk you want to take then dont :)
<DanaG> For me, the biggest breakage (subjectively) was the fonts.
<RAdams> DanaG is a FontRendering Crusader
<nb-au> the one where u gotta touch the files?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Do you mean the DPI settings?
<_dan_> my fonts look so weird
<_dan_> in fesity and gutsy
<TiaGo|SouZa> thanks, guys!
<RAdams> can someone open their database component of openoffice and tell me if it starts?
<_dan_> DanaG u got any magic solution for that
<TiaGo|SouZa> bye!
<RAdams> np, tiago
<Jordan_U> _dan_, Screenshot?
<_dan_> sure
<_dan_> of which application?
<_dan_> gnome term fine?
<nb-au> radams works fine here
<RAdams> odd
<RAdams> I can't start mine
<nb-au> im running amd64 if thats any help
<RAdams> time to install the debugging symbols
<RAdams> i'm on x86
<DanaG> My fonts looked wonderful in Feisty, but now Gutsy changed them.
<nb-au> DanaG all the time? or just in some programs like firefox and wine
<DanaG> Everything except KDE apps.
<DanaG> My comment: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3432774#post3432774
<nb-au> ahh no idea then :(
<nb-au> my fonts look exactly the same, except wine and firefox coz i havent install msttcorefonts yet
<_dan_> Jordan_U
<_dan_> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8231/blabp9.jpg
<_dan_> its hard to see here since jpg makes it a bit not so colerfu
<_dan_> but fnts have a redish touch on the sites
<Jordan_U> _dan_, Why not save as lossless png then, I don't see any wierdness, can you give an example of what you consider normal?
<_dan_> normal = windows fonts, they just look "better"
<_dan_> lets see with png
<DanaG> For me, normal == the old subpixel hinting.
<DanaG> I don't mind having new options, but I hate having a new rendering system forced upon me.
<DanaG> At the very least, they should publicize how to get back the old style, even if it means recompiling things.
<DanaG> Better: debconf option.
<DanaG> Better still: user-specific option.
<_dan_> http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/6613/bla2ry2.png
<_dan_> here
<_dan_> when u zoom in
<_dan_> u see clearly redish touch around the edges
<RAOF> DanaG: There is one.
<RAOF> DanaG: If it's not yet a debconf option, instructions are posted to ubuntu-devel-announce (I think).
<bernier>  hi, how can I install compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial and compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported?
<DanaG> Cool, then that'll satisfy me.
<RAOF> bernier: So, -unofficial does'nt exist, and -unsupported aren't in Gutsy :)
<RAOF> bernier: -unofficial is a package made of a bunch of disparate plugins by Trevino - they aren't developed enough to be put into one of the other -plugins-{main, extra} packages.
<RAOF> bernier: And -unsupported are not supported by compiz-fusion, and so are definitely not going to be supported by Ubuntu.
<bernier> ok, so there are no extra effects to add?
<RAOF> bernier: If you really want to, you can get those plugins from the 0.6.0 branch of git & build them against Gutsy's compiz-dev package.
<_dan_> how can i force apt to downgrade?
<RAOF> bernier: Not unless you want to go outside the official archives, no.
<bernier> ok thank you
<RAOF> _dan_: With difficulty, generally.  What do you actually want to do?
<_dan_> install some older pkges
<_dan_> well dpkg did it for me
<_dan_> had to dl manually dunno apt syntax ,)
<RAOF> aptitude install packagename=version works, too.
<bernier> What is the "super"key?
<_dan_> windows key
<_dan_> normally
<RAOF> Windows key, generally.  Or whatever you mapped it to :)
<bernier> ty
<_dan_> because windows is so "super"
<skinny7puppy> Is there a guide for vmware server install on gutsy?
<RAOF> skinny7puppy: (09.10.41|     pkern)) ScottK: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/09/26/how-to-install-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-710/
<skinny7puppy> Terrific, thanks RAOF
<bullgard4> What is the function of the /etc/init.d directory since the advent of upstart?
<jobobo> ello! am i correct in assuming that the 2.6.22 kernel in gutsy will not have tickless support for x86_64 architecture?
<RAOF> bullgard4: It still contains everything, for backwards-compatibility at least.
<bullgard4> RAOF: No, it does not contain everything. Please be more precise.
<RAOF> jobobo: That seems a reasonable assumption.  While it's possible one of the kernel team will feel it's a good idea to go crazy with upstream patches, it seems unlikely.
<RAOF> bullgard4: It still contains everything it used to?
<jobobo> aww :(
<RAOF> jobobo: As an x86-64 laptop user, I sympathise.
<bullgard4> RAOF: Yes, I can agree to your second answer much more easily. But please be so kind and tell me what it used to contain in pre-upstart times.
<jobobo> i think i will use the i386 one then, the tickless benefits are too big to overlook :-/
<jbinder> Does anyone know at what time and what time zone Ubuntu follows?
<jbinder> For releasing updates.
<RAOF> bullgard4: Oh.  The actual startup scripts.  the various /etc/rc.d directories just contain symlinks to stuff in /etc/init.d
<jbinder> Like, in how long will Gutsy Beta be released?
<RAOF> jbinder: UTC, generally.  And the beta will be released when it's done.
<_dan_> see tpic
<bullgard4> RAOF: Thank you.
<_dan_> releaseschedule
<jbinder> RAOF: Well the beta was scheduled for today (tomorrowish)
<skinny7puppy> Whats the easiest way to play saved flv's in gutsy?
<RAOF> jbinder: It should be released today, but the exact time is always a bit fluid.
<jbinder> Oh.
<jbinder> And right when it's released, everyone goes and makes it take a few minutes to time out ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> jbinder: Universal time (UT). (Universal time formerly was called 'Greenwich Mean Time'.)
<jbinder> Lol.
<jbinder> Oh.
<jbinder> Is that the one in England?
<RAOF> Yes, where many of the canonical employees are, and where archive.ubuntu.com is.
<DanaG> I still can't figure out how to do Samba so everybody can read.
<jbinder> Oh.
<DanaG> Or even with password.
<Amaranth> Every time you ask when the beta will be out you delay the beta 24 hours
<jbinder> Lol.
<jbinder> It would never come out if that were true.
<jbinder> Hundreds of people ask per day.
<jbinder> Per hour..
<jbinder> Lol.
<jbinder> Per minute probably.
<Amaranth> RAOF: You'd be surprised how empty Canonical's office is :)
<RAOF> Amaranth: Oh, I know that not a lot of people actually *work
<RAOF> there.
<Amaranth> Then again that shouldn't be surprising since they have an entire floor of millbank tower
<Amaranth> We had a chair race around it, tiring stuff
<RAOF> Heh.
<DanaG> argh, I can't open my samba server from my Windows VM.
<_dan_> virtualbox?
<_dan_> or vmware?
<_dan_> or anything else? ;)
<DanaG> Virtualbox, but using samba over a tap interface.
<_dan_> lets see about mine
<_dan_> hm mine works out of the box
<_dan_> but i made samba conf by hand, ubuntu/gnome setup didnt work for me
<DanaG> sudo smbpasswd -a dana
<_dan_> wrong terminal
<_dan_> :P
<DanaG> no, I was saying what I had to do.
<_dan_> ok :)
<naught101> anyone know of any major discrepancies in the repositories that should stop me from upgrading from feisty to gutsy tonight?
<_dan_> yeah
<_dan_> generic kernel isnt working
<_dan_> properly
<nalioth> naught101: if you have to ask, you probably should wait until a public release candidate is here
<naught101> _dan_: what's up with it?
<_dan_> some modules missing (for me)
<_dan_> like wi fi
<_dan_> nvidia
<_dan_> and possible others
<naught101> which wifi drivers are you using?
<_dan_> gutsy is IMHO not useable as everydayssystem yet
<_dan_> ipw2200
<RAOF> _dan_: WorksForMe.  Sure you have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed?
<_dan_> yep
<_dan_> RAOF maybe it works now, havend tried for 15 hours or so
<Matir> anyone know when the next kernel release for gutsy will be?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> _dan_: Maybe you got caught in-between the -11 & -12 kernels?
<_dan_> well i got both installed
<_dan_> -386 kernel works fine tho
<_dan_> maybe ill tray again l8er
<_dan_> got gutsy on my plalaptop so its not that urgent, desktop runs feisty and i wont upgrade till release+1week
<corevette> has the beta been release? if not when do they normall
<corevette> *normally
<_dan_> releaseschedule in topic
<corevette> _dan_ it's supposed to be released today, what time do they normally?
<Matir> corevette, when it's ready :)
<corevette> yarg i hate those answers
<_dan_> well since its in the middle of the night now at us
<_dan_> i guess not any time soon
<naught101> heh
<corevette> will the art be final in the beta
<Matir> actually i'd guess the release team is mostly in england or thereabouts (canonical hq)
<_dan_> icon themes are still fucked for me
<_dan_> at least the one i use is
<DanaG> Tangerine icons are now brown!  WTF?
<DanaG> At least the 'computer' ones.
<_dan_> i hate the brown theme anyway
<DanaG> I don't care if the default wallpaper _is_ brown -- the icons shouldn't break the color theme.
<_dan_> well gives ubuntu an unique touch but i dont like it
<DanaG> Now my Places menu has orange folder, orange folder, orange folder, WTFBROWN! computer, white drive, white drive, WTFBROWN Network, orange network folder, orange network folder, etc...
<DanaG> The brown clashes!
<naught101> damn, packages.ubuntu.com is hard to navigate...
<_dan_> its disgusting the color theme
<_dan_> no idea what colorblind chose it but well
<_dan_> matter of taste
<DanaG> I like brown; I like orange.  I don't like brown and orange mixed with no thought to consistency.
<naught101> mmmm.... kubuntu
<_dan_> i am more the blubuntu fan
<Lynoure> Oh, the yearly color debate...
<Lynoure> I like the colour themes I choose for myself. I don't think I'd ever be sticking to the default theme.
<DanaG> BLINK BLINK!
<DanaG> Argh, stupid brightness-change-on-idle.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, where was that thing about a debconf option for font renderer?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<_dan_> guess no one at ubuntu expects someone to use that ugly brownish theme
<_dan_> but i have to say
<_dan_> it really make the looks of ubuntu unique
<_dan_> not many distros have that
<panosru> Hi! How can i set my page in openoffice to landscape
<DanaG> And don't forget the frickin' huge volume OSD.
<cdm10> Is the beta on the site yet?
<cdm10> Okay, that was a stupid question.
<skinny7puppy> where to find the non free codecs for gutsy?
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nanonyme> hmm
<nanonyme> i wonder why today there's no sound coming out of my gutsy
<DanaG> my brightness bug; hope Launchpad responds:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete] 
<RAdams> anyone here using hamachi?
<panosru> Hi, why Gutsy use so old emerald? (emerald: emerald version 0.3.0-svn)
<MrKeuner> is there any delay?
<DanaG> argh, that damnvidia blinking.
<rathel> I forgot, what is the command to get my device id?
<rathel> Nevermind Found it.
<verb3k> guys is the Gutsy beta out?
<Hobbsee> no
<corevette> the beta is up? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=559905
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's pre-beta
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you read the post
<Daisuke_Laptop> just making sure there are no huge things that will keep it from being able to be widely tested
<verb3k> So when it is released , where can I find it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> from the release schedule page
<verb3k> matbe here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/
<verb3k> when do you think the beta will be released exactly?
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, it's on schedule for *today*
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i'll hazard a guess and say 12:17 and 42 seconds, Eastern Standard Time
<Daisuke_Laptop> you did say exactly :D
<verb3k> :)
<verb3k> I don't want to board the hype train yet
<verb3k> :)
<_dan_> y not?
<_dan_> its driving fast
<_dan_> almost as fast as the apple train
<Daisuke_Laptop> i've been running it here since tribe 5 came out (which puts me pretty near beta status right now), and while i do feel it's an incremental release more than feisty was, every change i've seen is for the better :)
<_dan_> i dont know about that
<_dan_> but there are some nice things
<Daisuke_Laptop> i personally haven't seen anything that was worse than feisty
<Daisuke_Laptop> i like having a single applet for appearance settings rather than having to hunt everything down individually
<_dan_> i dont like the bulletproof x thingie
<Daisuke_Laptop> after de-blacklisting my video card from compiz fusion, i have that working again
<verb3k> I think this will build up a tremendously powerful 8.04 plus LTS ( hope it will be stable)
<_dan_> wont work for me and annoys the hellout of me
<Daisuke_Laptop> then perhaps i haven't really encountered it
<Daisuke_Laptop> in theory, x should never crash?
<Daisuke_Laptop> fallback to failsafes?
<_dan_> i deinstalled it already (the gtk conf thingie)
<_dan_> so it wont mess my xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't like the screens and graphics thing...
<verb3k> _dan_, you may not want it but others who are newbies will appreciate it if they mess with the system
<Daisuke_Laptop> or is that what you're talking about?
<_dan_> possible yes
<_dan_> but it didnt work for me with nvidia
<Daisuke_Laptop> because i cannot for the life of me figure out how to get my tv set to the right without crashing X
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel here
<_dan_> so i am pretty sure, for newbies it wont work either but yes
<_dan_> its beta
<Daisuke_Laptop> but an intel 965
<_dan_> so lets see what comes out
<Daisuke_Laptop> so possibly not well-supported yet
<_dan_> well its new, maybe it turns out great l8er
<_dan_> just for now it annoys me
<_dan_> i am really looking forward to the apt enabled firefox extension
<_dan_> anyone any idea how i can use that?
<verb3k> _dan_, seems iteresting feature
<_dan_> there is no way in fesity (as i know of)
<_dan_> to disable totem and say   hey use mplayer instead
<_dan_> without messing with uninstall or moving libs
<_dan_> so i really welcome that feature
<DanaG> I think having TabBrowser Extension in there is very very bad.
<_dan_> also, gutsy supports my laptop brightness settings now out of the box which is mucho mucho love
<verb3k> you can associate them manually ( I know globally you can't)
<DanaG> It's a dangerous, broken (even the developer admits this) extension.
<_dan_> verb3k how?
<DanaG> Tab Mix Plus is way better.
<verb3k> _dan_, oh...you're talking about Firefox?
<_dan_> yes
<verb3k> _dan_, sorry , I thought you were talking about desktop playback.....yes that's not easily possible
<_dan_> but saw screenshot in gutsy with taht apt enabled thing
<_dan_> where u can easily choose via one click
<_dan_> but i cnat find it how to do on gutsy
<verb3k> can you show us the link?
<_dan_> anybody?: O
<markus> does tribe-5 have to be dist-upgraded on release or will a simple upgrade work?
<kurros> it's part of ubufox
<kurros> should be installed by default
<kurros> ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<_dan_> yeah but how can i u know
<_dan_> come to the selection screen
<verb3k> by the way, I am really looking forward to FF3 it's shaping to be a big release
<_dan_> if i want to installa extension with the aptenabled thing
<kurros> http://www.geekport.com/files/ubufox.png
<kurros> that?
<_dan_> how do i do that?
<_dan_> same feature yeah but i saw a screen but cant fint it
<kurros> if you have the ubufox package installed its there. just click Get Ubuntu Addons in the Add-ons window
<_dan_> its on the ubuntu site feature list for gutsy
<_dan_> cnat find it tho
<_dan_> where is the ubuntu site for gutsy features?
<DanaG> Oh, and that ubufox apt also misses adblock plus.
<_dan_> ok got it
<_dan_> sec
<verb3k> _dan_, launchpad.net should be the place (blueprints)
<_dan_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<_dan_> scroll down
<_dan_> to new features for firfox
<_dan_> first pic u can choose which plugin u wnat to use
<kurros> yeah
<Bryan> ALRIGHT
<Bryan> SO
<Bryan> errm...sorry about that....anyone got any ideas on why my sound just randomly decided it was not going to work after I updated (Ubuntu 7.10)?
<TuTUXG> is there mediaubuntu repo for gutsy?
<avatar_> yep
<voidmage> TuTUXG: yep
<_dan_> TuTUXG yes
<TuTUXG> cool
<Bryan> what is it.
<voidmage> just replace feisty with gutsy in your sources.list
<Bryan> k
<verb3k> Bryan, maybe muted .....try alsamixer in terminal
<TuTUXG> so if i want to upgrade it just change feisty to gutsy?
<TuTUXG> cool
<voidmage> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<voidmage> deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<TuTUXG> when the beta gonna drop?
<voidmage> soon.
<kurros> sound is only supported on Dell(R) computers now. didnt you see the announcement?!
<Bryan> well I do have a dell
<_dan_> verb3k see what i mean?
<verb3k> _dan_, yeah
<Bryan> inspiron 1520
<_dan_> u happen to know how i get there?
<kurros> _dan_: like i said its part of ubufox
<_dan_> yeah still
<_dan_> how do i get there
<kurros> _dan_: er, you cant manually bring up that window
<kurros> if you dont have flash installed (it's not OOB) the first time you goto a flash page it will come up
<kurros> same with the media plugins
<verb3k> right
<verb3k> it's all about the first time I think
<_dan_> well there must be an option to later change default setting right?
<kurros> so instead of firefox downloading the tar gz and doings its own local installation like it has in the past it can now use the repos
<kurros> no, its not a setting
<verb3k> why not ask the developers
<verb3k> to make this little button thing :)
<verb3k> shouldn't be difficult
<_dan_> firefox misses an option completely
<_dan_> where u can choose which is default plugin o which has priority
<kurros> you can just uninstall your flash plugin and goto a page if you want to see it
<_dan_> i am trying that
<_dan_> deinstalled als flash
<_dan_> still playing flash
<_dan_> ehhe
<verb3k> _dan_, ((( MAYBE removing /home/user/.mozilla/firefox will get you a clean firefox with no config))) don't really delete it ...just move it somewhere and if nothing goes as planned bring it back to it's original place
<verb3k> note the large maybe :)
<_dan_> ok
<_dan_> now
<_dan_> i need a site with flash
<verb3k> youtube
<_dan_> to trigger the plugin finder
<_dan_> a got one
<_dan_> ahaha yaeh
<verb3k> :)
<_dan_> so doing that for flash now for video lets see
<verb3k> hope it works
<verb3k> _dan_, Note that all your bookmarks are gone
<verb3k> 100% Fresh
<_dan_> i didnt move .mozilla
<_dan_> just deinstalled evrything
<_dan_> well i got gutsy on my laptop
<_dan_> only for playing around
<_dan_> so nothing there to save anyway
<verb3k> ok did it work?
<_dan_> yes
<_dan_> got rif of lame totem
<_dan_> replacing with vlc plugin
<_dan_> never tried that :O
<verb3k> _dan_, I like the way linux saves users config files
<_dan_> who doesnt
<DanaG> No "Documents<SPACE>and<SPACE>Settings" here
<gaminggeek> what is wrong with totem
<_dan_> vlc didnt work
<DanaG> just ~.
<_dan_> mplayer works nice
<_dan_> thx for the help guys
<_dan_> well i culd live with documents and setting but what i cant live is
<verb3k> DanaG, that's right....typing that huge string is a bad idea
<_dan_> c:\Documents bla\something\someuser\myactualuser\something\desktop\settings
<_dan_> and then u wont find it
<_dan_> coz its in registry
<verb3k> don't remind of of ActiveX and registry xD
<kurros> or you could use %HOMEPATH%
<verb3k> ok guys I've got to go know .....see you soon
<_dan_> anyone running generic kernel with nvidia?
<RAOF> _dan_: Yes :)
<DanaG> Oh hey, here's a solution to my fonts thingy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3401658
<eMaX_> re
<eMaX_> ne1 knows how to insert the current time in kate?
<DanaG> I just need to figure out where to put that...
<kurros> either /etc/fonts/fonts.conf or ~/.fonts.conf
<_dan_> so anyone any idea why with generic kernel setting brightness wont work on my sony
<_dan_> with 386 kernel it works
<DanaG> I put it in a conf.d file, numbered 100.
<DanaG> I assume it goes through in alpha/numeric order.
<DanaG> Cool, now I can stop griping.
<DanaG> Gotta restart Xorg.
<eMaX> ne1 knows how to insert the current time in kate?
<DanaG> Yay, I think it's better.
<DanaG> I'm not sure, though.
<DanaG> Hmm, it's not quite the same, but I can't describe how.
<kurros> eMaX: hit F7 and type date?
<kurros> eMaX: date hh:mm for time, i suppose
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm not getting the same fringes ABOVE the letter 'o', so it's not quite the same rendering.
<DanaG> Oh, what DPI should I set?
<DanaG> (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 99); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<DanaG> 98,99, or 100?
<DanaG> The Javascript DPI Calculator says it's 99.89.
<eMaX> kurros can I bind that to a key?
<Bryan> alright :O I need help
<Bryan> I'm using 7.10 and I get an error that says I don't have the right Gstreamer plugins enabled
<RAOF> Bryan: When you do what?  I doubt that error comes up without you doing something :)
<kurros> eMaX: dont think so
<Bryan> when I click on the sonud icon it says "
<eMaX> thanks anyway
<eMaX> s
<Bryan> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a card configured
<RAOF> Bryan: Right.  So, it can't find your sound card.
<DanaG> Heh, editable menu shortcuts.
<DanaG> That's a way to wreak havok.
<DanaG> s/ok/oc/
<Bryan> RAOF, well it started getting screws after the updates
<Bryan> after I installed 7.10 it was fine Out of the box. Then I updated and shite hit the fan.
<RAOF> Bryan: Right.  Happen to know what got updated?  Probably linux-ubuntu-b
<Bryan> umm
<RAOF> Bryan: Oh, you updated from *Feisty*?
<Bryan> no
<Bryan> it was a clean install
<Bryan> and then I used the update manager
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> So, something has killed your sound card driver.  I'd guess either: and incomplete kernel upgrade, or someone broke one of the drivers.
<Bryan> I'm guessing so
<Bryan> I have a dell insprion 1520
<Bryan> if that helps
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if you custom-compile alsa-hg, you have to remove the linux-ubuntu-modules hda-intel.
<Bryan> but I didn't custon compile
<Bryan> I just let update manager do what it likes to do...
<awk_> hi everyone, is there a beta release today?
<RAOF> awk_: No, that's last week :P
<awk_> really?
<rents> hi, can somebody tell me why some gnome applets won't start after relogin? is it a bug?
<RAOF> awk_: No.  See /topic :)
<RAOF> Bryan: Hm.  Make sure you've got "linux-generic" installed...
<Bryan> yep
<Bryan> 2.6.22.12.15
<RAOF> Gah.
<Bryan> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Bryan> 
<Bryan> if that helps :o
<RAOF> Not really.  It just tells me that the driver isn't working.
<Bryan> mk
<Bryan> should I remove alsa-base and reinstall it?
<RAOF> Probably not, that's unlikely to be where your driver resides.
<Bryan> okay
<Bryan> brb
<rents> hi, can somebody tell me why some gnome applets (i.e trash & notes) won't start after relogin? is it a bug?
<PTK> hey
<RAOF> rents: I seem to see that after switching Xgl<->Xorg & not restarting.  I'm not sure why.
<PTK> I'm getting random X freezes with compiz fusion, I can still SSH in, music continues to play, and i can sysreq-k to kill X (not ctrl-alt-backspace though, and I can't switch to a VT either) is this a known bug? is there a fix?
<rents> i log out and right back in, without restarting, gnome trash and notes cannon't start and i'm asked if i want to remove them from panel
<RAOF> rents: Ok, I don't see that.
<cypherdelic> SEND L3 ERROR: 157 byte packet (0800:01) destined to 221.124.15.89 was not forwarded (libnet_write_raw_ipv4(): -1 bytes written (Operation not permitted)
<cypherdelic> )
<cypherdelic> I try to MITM with ettercap, but kernel seems not o supor ip4 forwarding
<cypherdelic> SEND L3 ERROR: 157 byte packet (0800:01) destined to 221.124.15.89 was not forwarded (libnet_write_raw_ipv4(): -1 bytes written (Operation not permitted)
<cypherdelic> i can see all the connections, but no password is beieing sniffed, and arp-poisoning had no successs
<DanaG>  sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<cypherdelic> any ideas how to activate that?
<cypherdelic> wll it work after restart?
<DanaG> Put it in /etc/rc.local
<cypherdelic> permanently or do i have to reenable?
<cypherdelic> hm ok, but doesnt sudo requieres my pass at boot up?
<nanonyme> erm, arp poisoning? what on earth is going on?
<nanonyme> should i get my gun?
<cypherdelic> why?
<nanonyme> in case you're planning to do it on another network than your own :p
<cypherdelic> ive got the right to sniff traffic in my LAN, and becaueit is my SWITCH i can do arp poisoning, as i like
<cypherdelic> ok?
<cypherdelic> but i cant even sniff my own passwords...
<cypherdelic> ;D
<nanonyme> sounds quite good security ;)
<cypherdelic> no sound like a bad auditor
<cypherdelic> 4g8 is bullshit, it redirects the traffic to me, but the connection that has been redirected, has been terminated
<cypherdelic> the url of my second pc were send to pc1, but pc2 cant connect, so no login can proceed
<cypherdelic> and no pw can be sniffed
<cypherdelic> combo of dsnsiff, arpspoof is cooler
<DanaG> What exactly is  "macintosh mouse button emulation" ?
<DanaG> heh, this confused me for a moment: Packet Engines 'Hamachi' GNIC-II Gigabit Ethernet driver
<DanaG> I thought it was a driver for the Hamachi software.
<DanaG> woah, I just found a bug in the radeonhd-dbg package description:
<DanaG> Somebody pasted the description of Intel instead of the thing saying what "debug" is.
<RAOF> DanaG: That's awesome.  File a bug :)
<DanaG> It has "supports ATI cards .... yadda yadda yadda.   This driver supports Intel ..... yadda yadda.
<DanaG> "
<Bryan> RAOF, did you happen to figure anything out ?
<RAOF> Bryan: About your sound?  No, sorry.
<Bryan> drat
<Bryan> what is the command to list your sound devices?
<RAOF> You may be interested in wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<hafizan> hello
<cypherdelic> SEND L3 ERROR: 28 byte packet (0800:01) destined to 192.168.0.1 was not forwarded (libnet_write_raw_ipv4(): -1 bytes written (Operation not permitted)
<cypherdelic> after reboot i still get this error
<cypherdelic> sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<cypherdelic> exit 0
<cypherdelic>  --- rc.local
<slackern> cypherdelic: is sudo needed in rc.local? it's executed by root anyhow
<nanonyme> probably not
<jim> cypherdelic: ahh,,, so you're setting your own thing up, your own rules etc... good! but... #networking, #iptables, #netfilter.
<jim> or, try ipmasq
<rents> i log out and right back in, without restarting, gnome trash and notes cannon't start and i'm asked if i want to remove them from panel
<cypherdelic> no i want kernel ip4 forwarding just o be permanently enabled
<rents> hi, can somebody tell me why some gnome applets (i.e trash & notes) won't start after relogin? is it a bug?
<RAOF> rents: Yes, it's a bug.
<rents> whyy, whyyy meee
<cypherdelic> i got it with a simple ttercap starting script:
<cypherdelic> gksu 'sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1' && gksu 'airmon-ng start eth1' && gksu 'ettercap --gtk'
<RAOF> rents: Because you decided to test it for us.
<amio> hi can I get some help please?
<rents> :)
<rents> RAOF, can i maybe find some log about this?
<amio> hi can I get some help please? I have ati rv3500 ubuntu reads it as fglrx (because there is always a restricted file to install its name is fglrx, on 7.4 I had no problem with beryl runing and default feiisty effects but now when I upgraded all seems to be wrong. I can not start the advanced compiz appereance either if I install or not install the restriceted driver also beryl doesnt work. graphic card seems not working correctly because th
<amio> e pc is very slow and when I move any window it doesnt move smoothly
<hafizan> amio
<hafizan> you install beryl ?
<hafizan> how?
<RAOF> hafizan: You don't.
<amio> hafizan I have beryl but you mean how on 7.4 or gutsy?
<RAOF> rents: I'm not sure where logs would be.  You could just file a bug against the package that contains those applets at bugs.ubuntu.com, and the person who looks at it may have a better idea of how to proceed.
<RAOF> hafizan: Gutsy comes out of the box with compiz-fusion, which is what beryl has become.
<rents> ok
<hafizan> i'm using the 7.10
<hafizan> one thing missing here or i didn't know the comman d for cube effect
<RAOF> hafizan: You can install the "compizconfig-settings-manager" package, and that goes to system->preferences-
<amio> hafizan what you mean? are you having beryl or the default gutsy effects?
<RAOF> >advanced desktop effects.
<hafizan> advance desktop effects
<amio> well I tried myself this advanced by installing compiz-fusion but it did not work with me the oposite I lost all the effects the commmand for rotating the cube is ctrl+alt+ right or left button but anyway I have itworkingnow with beryl just needed to install beryl by adding the DEB  to the session
<hafizan> how to install the  compizconfig-settings-manager
<RAOF> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<RAOF> hafizan: ^^^
<hafizan> okay
<RAOF> hafizan: Also, if you're unsure about how to install packages, I'd *strongly* recommend using a released version of Ubuntu.  Gutsy will almost certainly break between here and release.
<amio> hafizan this is all in synaptic just go there ctrl+f then type compiz see all about compiz and what you can install
<amio> I HAVE ALOT OF breaks
<amio> all is mess the graphic drivers are not working correctly I dont know even how to reinstall the ati driver which I have does any one know about that?
<hafizan> thanks alot
<amio> its alright
<hafizan> but why in default gusty didn't support intel motherboard sound driver.
<amio> well its still lets say like a beta
<amio> its not perfect yet the final release will be in october I think 14th
<hafizan> ohh
<amio> still with alot of bugs
<hafizan> for now i  just sound problem,but have been solved
<hafizan> other fine
<amio> I have problem with the driver only of ati its not working
<amio> and can not start the effects at all gives me an error
<amio> nor default effects neither beryl
<DanaG> Odd: when I shut down, my system does a reboot instead.
<hafizan> which one the cube effect up and down
<defcon_> isnt the beta supposed to be released today?
<_dan_> guess so
<hafizan> i try   crtl alt up  and down doesn't work
<defcon_> https://iso.qa.stgraber.org <-- beta right?
<ikonia_> doesn't look official
<RAOF> defcon_: Not yet, although it may become the beta disc.  Anyway, the beta disc is unlikely to look substantially different.
<defcon_> ok
* ramvi is in beta bug-testing mood
<ramvi> Just got home from work. Ready to squeeze those bugs!
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Somebody using compiz with resolution of 1680x1050 or higher?
<RAOF> Yes, me.
<gnomefreak> who was it that had issue supgrading with envy instralled?
<gnomefreak> .win 12
<Morrowyn> hi
<Morrowyn> when 7.10 is release, can i easily upgrade to it from 7.04 ?
<Morrowyn> released^
<RAOF> Yes
<slackern> Is Gnome 2.20 slightly faster now or is it just another thing of my imagination or maybe it's Gutsy in general compared to Feisty?
<defcon_> ok this is a serious bug that effects thousands of people that run the ralink chipsets "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/34902" will this be fixed in gutsy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34902 in ubuntu "Ralink Wireless legacy drivers (rt2500 rt61 rt73 rt2570) USB/PCMCIA/PCI hangs PC" [High,Confirmed] 
<defcon_>  all tribe versions havnt fixed it yet
<RAOF> defcon_: Since the bug doesn't say "fix released", I'd guess not
<defcon_> damn that sucks, these people wont even be able to boot up
<defcon_> i cant even boot gutsy it kernel panics
<RAOF> Ow
<unggnu> RAOF, which graphic card?
<unggnu> defcon_, there is still some time but if it is a complicated bug
<RAOF> unggnu: nvidia.  Even on ATI or Intel that should work.
<unggnu> RAOF, No, Ati and compiz only work with Xgl afaik.
<unggnu> RAOF, I have an Intel 915 chipset and 1680x1050 on my external screen lags.
<RAOF> unggnu: Depends on the card (or rather, the driver), and anyway, it should still work.
<unggnu> 1366x768 works fine so I am not sure if it is only a performance problem.
<RAOF> unggnu: You're not using Xgl?  It may just be a performance problem though, yes
<unggnu> RAOF, Afaik desktop effects using aiglx on Feisty/Gutsy so there is no need for a sepparate X server.
<RAOF> More or less true.
<RAOF> But you can use xgl if you like.
<RAOF> It's probably a performance problem, though.
<unggnu> I guess so but it is a big performance difference while resolution difference isn't that huge.
<unggnu> Is there any "tunning howto" for compiz?
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> i wish
<spikeb> compiz bogs down my machine like crazy if i use it
<ramvi_> what time is the beta due?
<defcon_> dunno, if I install gutsy beta will it upgrade itself to the final?
<defcon_> without probs?
<slackern> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<slackern> bah
<slackern> defcon_: It should, but it's still in development so nothing is certain :)
<defcon_> ;] 
<ramvi_> Well, not automatically...
<jscinoz> Is it possible to get audio output over HDMI with the snd-hda-intel alsa driver? If so how?
<slackern> !final | defcon_
<ubotu> defcon_: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<slackern> took me a while to figure out what the command for that was :)
<defcon_> ;] 
<defcon_> is it a bad idea to dist upgrade from fiesty to gutsy?
<slackern> defcon_: I did it once just to try and it worked for me, im now running a tribe5 clean installation though just to try it out that way
<_dan_> defcon_ yes
<defcon_> i thought so
<slackern> phew, had headache for the last 12 hours and it finally went away \o/
<defcon_> same here lol
<defcon_> Excedrin rocks
<slackern> hehe
<SpiritD> is it today that the gutsy beta comes out???
<defcon_> yes
<defcon_> sometime today
<SpiritD> oki
<jscinoz> gutsy beta?
<jscinoz> arent we already using that
<SpiritD> no idea what time or nefing?
<jscinoz> or are we using alpha?
<ramvi_> yep
<SpiritD> tribe 5
<SpiritD> defcon_, do you know if it will just be an update for the tribe systems?
<zerwas> Does somebody know if there is an open bug report for the slow loading icons in "Applications Places System"?
<defcon_> yes
<jscinoz> whats final gutsy release date? oct19?
<defcon_> just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade from tribe
<defcon_> 18th
<jscinoz> Is it possible to get audio output over HDMI with the snd-hda-intel alsa driver? If so how?
<ikonia_> jscinoz you just asked that in #ubuntu
<rom1v> gnomefreak: where can I contact asak
<jscinoz> yeah... but different people here, maybe another chance :P
<AnRkey> I am having some problems with apt-get and the hotkey-setup package. Not sure if it's a bug. Here is my output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38791/ Can some1 take a look at it for me?
<darkstar> hi everybody. can anyone tell me why after installing tribe 5 i386 and applying proposed updates, I find myself with a X86_64 system, now?
<ikonia_> jscinoz: no - you're asking in in appropriate channels, your not running gusty - this channel is for gusty support, not a back up if you don't get an answer in #ubuntu
<ikonia_> darkstar you installed the the wrong cd ?
<AnRkey> darkstar, you sure you downloaded the correct ISO?
<neildarlow> darkstar: maybe proposed-updates isn't in place for an unreleased version and it's broken
<darkstar> Nope. installed i386 and was asked to apply 480+ updates...
<darkstar> I am positive.
<AnRkey> hmm
<AnRkey> odd
<jscinoz> well bye
<darkstar> It basically ran a distribution upgrade, instead..
<ikonia_> darkstar it can't update from 32 to 64
<darkstar> Not that I am complaining about it. Just looks funny to me
<ikonia_> it must be the wrong cd
<darkstar> ikonia_: I am positive it is an i386
<darkstar> ikonia_: that's why it looked strange..
<darkstar> neildarlow:  as I said it looks weird to me
<ikonia_> darkstar can't be
<neildarlow> darkstar: did you really expect it to work?
<darkstar> all: I am as amazed as you guys are. I installed the i3
<ikonia_> maybe the name on the cdrom was wrong
<ikonia_> as you can't update from 32 to 64 bit
<scizzo-> darkstar: run: uname -a
<scizzo-> paste the full line in here
<darkstar> but installed packages were NOT deb64!
<scizzo-> or if you are using irssi: /exec -o uname -a
<scizzo-> Linux psycho 2.6.22-12-server #1 SMP Thu Sep 20 19:25:44 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<darkstar> When I ran update manager and accepted proposed upgrades it went through a complete deb64 install
<scizzo-> is the result in that case
<scizzo-> darkstar: you say you are positive and not complaining but still you are not following the instructions to get information about the computer so we can see what is going on with the machine
<ikonia_> darkstar run uname -a
<darkstar> Linux w62-gutsy 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP Sun Sep 23 20:03:18 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<scizzo-> nice
<scizzo-> he does it when ikonia_ asks
<ikonia_> thats not possible
<darkstar> scizzo: nice what
<scizzo-> I am out of here
<ikonia_> you can't update from 32 bit
<darkstar> You gottra believe me..
<darkstar> Alright, then. suppose this can't be. What happened, then?
<AnRkey> I am having some problems with apt-get and the hotkey-setup package. Not sure if it's a bug. Here is my output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38791/ Can some1 take a look at it for me?
<scizzo-> darkstar: mount the CD you installed from and then let someone help you to look at the CD to confirm that the image is actually correct
<darkstar> scizzo, hold on. I'll mount the install CD
<ikonia_> darkstar did you install from cd or from the upgrade process ?
<scizzo-> ikonia_: CD -> Update to gutsy
<ikonia_> so a fesity cd install then an update to gusty
<scizzo-> ikonia_: he says that the update to gutsy was causing the 32bit to 64bit
<ikonia_> I can't accept that
<ikonia_> it can't update an arch
<scizzo-> ikonia_: well either that....or from tribe 5 CD
<darkstar> ikonica_: from the CD and I just found out that it is an AMD64 architechture... Sorry for the panica I caused :)
<ikonia_> I knew it
<scizzo-> darkstar: ok.....as you can see its often easier to do one thing at the time
<darkstar> scizzo: one thing at the time menaing what?
<scizzo-> darkstar: error searching
<darkstar> scizzo: right... But I finished installing and upgrading about two hours ago.... SHould have taken more time to think about it. You're right.
<panosru> how to install flash player on firefox ? (i'm on gutsy 64bit)
<ikonia_> gnash is the only option
<ikonia_> and its buggy
<panosru> hm..
<darkstar> panosru: like I did: install ia32libs..
<panosru> ok i will install 32bit libs an then install firefox 32bit and install plugins?
<darkstar> should work.
<_dan_> dont use 64bit when u dont need it
<ikonia_> and there is the key advice
<_dan_> no point in doing so imho
<ikonia_> and the advice thats most ignored as 64 bit is twice as fast as 32 bit.....etc
<afief> Shouldn't the Beta release be today?
<darkstar> ikonia_: it's not that. Can't be twice as fast as the 32 bit. However if you install a development version, like you and I did, why not installing your architecture and get along with all its problems?
<ikonia_> darkstar of course its not twice as fast, I was being sarcastic, but thats what all the people who ignore the advice say
<Tomcat_> It's still a good idea to use 64 bit when it's available. :)
<Tomcat_> No use staying on old technology all the time...
<ikonia_> Tomcat_ depends on your needs
<_dan_> no its not a good idea actually
<darkstar> Right... Still I suppose if you install an unstable branch of no  matters which distribution you know you're going to face issues. That said, this makes me think installing your own architecture is a right choice
<_dan_> just gives u trouble and no speed increase *at all*
<Tomcat_> But I'm rather using 32bit with 64bit CPU because there are too many disadvantages on 64bit.
<darkstar> _da_ why not dropping x86_64 completely, then? what is the use of spending thousands of hours developing an otherwise useless architechture?
<ikonia_> darkstar because thats how it develops
<ikonia_> and its not usless
<_dan_> some say its very usefull for servers
<_dan_> when u have big ram sizes
<ikonia_> its massivly useful for server and specific desktop requirments
<_dan_> since u can addrss more ram
<darkstar> Yes but to keep it under development you need guys who install it, run it and crash it, right?
<ikonia_> yes
<ikonia_> people who can feedback on it
<ikonia_> not say "I want flash to work please fix"
<darkstar> well we'll all get to the point of having flash animations working under 64b
<ikonia_>  you're missing the point
<darkstar> I dont't tjink so, ikonia. Just as a choice of freedom i believe that one should install a development version 8either a stable one) of choice. Then he/she should get along with the issues deriving from his/her choice. Just like life...
<neildarlow> how about installing 64 bit on a 64 bit system and running 32 bit virualized?
<neildarlow> s/virualized/virtualized/
<darkstar> need to get some food. BRB
<ikonia_> neildarlow done that many times
<ikonia_> an excellent development aid
<neildarlow> and you confine 32 bit operation/breakage to its own environment
<Ng> is there a "correct" way to do encrypted home partitions in Gutsy?
<Ng> I don't wanna do it in a way that won't be automatically loved in Hardy ;)
<_dan_> well
<_dan_> yes
<_dan_> its eazy woth PAM
<_dan_> crypto home gets mounted when u login
<_dan_> there is a howto *somewhere* on forums/wiki
<Ng> ok I'll have a look, thanks
<Xero> Can you 'nest' VMs within each other?
<neildarlow> Xero: virtualizing virtual hardware. might be problematic
<Xero> I'm not talking virtual virtual hardware, I'm talking virtual virtual virtual virtual hardware
<neildarlow> Xero: most likely to be problematic :)
<SpiritD> oO
<Xero> gtg
<branstrom> How do I get rid of the dialog "The X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings" ? How do I set my GNOME keyboard layout?
<branstrom> It always pops up when I log in
<rhYaN`> hello
<rhYaN`> how to set into starup my apache, mysql, im using xampp
<Pici> rhYaN`: On Gutsy?
<rhYaN`> im using ubuntu 7.04
<rhYaN`> fiesty
<Pici> rhYaN`: The support channel for 7.04 is #ubuntu, this current channel is only for 7.10/Gutsy.
<rhYaN`> ahh ok tnx
<rhYaN`> by the way, what is the difference of fiesty and gutsy?
<_dan_> gutsy is the current development version of ubuntu
<_dan_> its not released yet
<rhYaN`> ahh ok... when the gutsy will be release?
<_dan_> half a month or so
<_dan_> see topic for concrete date
<rhYaN`> is beryl compatible in that version?
<Pici> rhYaN`: Gutsy will include compiz-fusion by default.
<rhYaN`> what do you mean by that?
<rhYaN`> sorry this is my first time inn linux
<avatar_> today beta1 will be released
<Pici> rhYaN`: Its a newer version of Beryl
<rhYaN`> ahh ok very nice... brb i take my dinner :D
<rom1v> beta1 of what?
<Pici> rom1v: Gutsy...
<rom1v> if I have tribes5
<rom1v> and I update from apt-get
<Pici> !final | rom1v
<rom1v> it's the same?
<ubotu> rom1v: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<rom1v> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rom1v> oups
<rom1v> I believed I was in the konsole :)
<rom1v> ok
<Pici> :)
<_dan_> rhYaN` if thats ya first ime, dont use an unstable distribution
<rom1v> -believed +thought
<_dan_> use 7.04
<phire> odd
<phire> my /proc/bus/usb is empty
<phire> ah, mounting usbfs in it fixes it
<_dan_> uuh
<_dan_> 32bit emu on 64bit linux has local root exploit
<rhYaN`> hi, no body answer my concern in #ubuntu
<rhYaN`> any one can help me here?
<_dan_> u can try postin a question@ubuntu forums
<_dan_> ppl are usually very helpfull there
<Pici> rhYaN`: I sent you a response in #ubuntu, did you see it?
<Pici> rhYaN`: er, nevermind
<nikolam> Hmm I have "raid" option in bios but xbuntu amd64 7.04 wont boot with that set on.
<nikolam> Does Gutsy can use fakeraid (dmraid) setups?
<nikolam> Or to coexist with linux software raid together with win`s software raid with Bios support (dmraid)?
<stefg> nikolam: you need the alternate installer for raid setups
<nikolam> i know. Only alternate i u se nayway
<nikolam> Question is how to boot system when that sotware raid is enabled in bios.
<stefg> usually the kernel doesn't use the fajeraid onboard controllers, but presents the disks separate, so you can use lvm on tehm
<nikolam> But if I use LVM, i cant use bios`s fake raid on win and have dual boot?
<stefg> nikolam: you have to find a proper driver if you want to use the fakeraid controller on your mobo
<nikolam> I know that win part.
<nikolam> Lin. Part with grub/dual boot and lvm as you sugessted is unknown.
<Eq|work> it's a really really bad idea
<Eq|work> it WILL cause issues
<Eq|work> and most likely WILL break
<Eq|work> and you CANNOT migrate the drives to other boards
<nikolam> i currently use dual boot with non-raid win and linux software raid without lvm
<stefg> so what's wrong with taht ?
<nikolam> I also have software raid option in XP. It works
<nikolam> But don`t know how to make both xp`s and linux software raids to dual boot
<hylje> cross-platform software raid is asking for trouble
<stefg> Fakeraid controllers a usually a stupid idea... the CPU does the work anyway, so why add extra complexity
<nikolam> Maybe 1. make xp sof raid 2. install linux soft raid 2. grub install and dual boot.
<nikolam> I know. So, anyway, i should turn it off in bios and use both software raids, but XP software raid uses only altered ntfs disks, I cant install linux on..
<nikolam> So my thinking is give xp its fake raid on partition and use linux soft raid on the rest of the space.
<nikolam> But i think that I cant install linux on dmraid device or grub on disk with fakeraid setup on partition.
<chronographer> Hi all I got a problem in gutsy, I cannot run both dual monitors (set up in Screens and Graphics) and also compiz at the same time. If dual screens is on, compiz segfaults if dual screens off, compiz is fine.
<chronographer> so... Can anyone recommend a fix? i.e. should I try to run compiz on one screen while not on the other? or should I set up dual monitors differntly?
<nikolam> Hmm. Will it work if one X session is started on one monitor and another session on other monitor?
<chronographer> I don't know, i never tried that
<chronographer> sounds complex
<chronographer> the other monitor is a tv. used for playing movies and kids shows
<chronographer> in my other install i have it set up as a unique monitor, but I think gutsys control panel makes it all one wide desktop
<nikolam> when I type startx (or when you login throught gdm) it reads some setup. But what if you start another X from console (alt+F2) that have ist own xorg conf , its ogn second gdm etc etc..
<chronographer> unfortunately that still sounds too hard. If I do that, i will need to remote desktop in to change things like, play a movie over there. mousing around on a 640 tv screen sucks
<chronographer> I might fiddle with my xorg again, try a different method of dual monitor stuff.  maybe nvidias gui?
<nikolam> You switch X server with ctrl+alt+F7, F8,F9.. :)
<chronographer> ok.. so I could have one with two screens, one with conmpiz eh?
<chronographer> can I set F7 to use a certain xorg, and F8 another?
<nikolam> I can log multiple users and start multiple X sessions on same monitor. But never tried with multiple monitors. But should not be a problem. Just choose where (on what display) should it put its output in second X setup, I think..
<nikolam> Yes , i think. but dont know about if compiz takes over it completely. i would: Start compiz on one (with no dual monitor) and go to console alt-F2 and atart another X but making shure to pass it options for startin on another monitor.
<nikolam> Never tryed it actually, just gessing.
<chronographer> yreah ok. how do you set it to use a different xorg?
<nikolam> I think like passing some option eather if you start gdm or if you start startx directly.
<ReL1K> anyone here listen to sirius? if so what are they using to play it?
<ReL1K> can't get sipie to work
<nikolam> see some manual on startx for second xorg.conf and diplay choose.  Didnt tryed that reely.
<chronographer> ok
<chronographer> never heard sirius
<martalli> Since I disabled xgl, gutsy seems to be working OK.  Here's to the upcoming beta release!
<ReL1K> sirius satellite radio?
<rom1v> where can I download kubuntu gutsy beta
<kwadronaut> any plans to fix gutsy's ekiga with the upstream debian fix? (symbol lookup errors )
<kwadronaut> rom1v: get the server install and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rom1v> I have kubuntu-gutsy tribes 5 in cd, there isn't kubuntu gutsy beta
<rom1v> directly with kde?
<ReL1K> rom1v, google download kubuntu gutsty
<martalli> rom1v: Also you could check google and find: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<ReL1K> rom1v, tribe is beta
<avatar_> kwadronaut: check your mirror again
<ReL1K> well pretty much, its not officially beta yet
<avatar_> ReL1K: tribe is alpha
<rom1v> but some said beta was out today
<martalli> I thought the tribe was alpha....but the beta is scheduled to come out today
<martalli> There haven't been many updates from the servers for a day or so...I guess they have frozen everything for the beta
<ReL1K> avatar_: pretty much exactly what i said
<Hobbsee> tribe is alpha, beta will be out today
<rom1v> ok
<Hobbsee> and you guys fail at patience.
<chronographer> i just install gutsy today. it recognised all my hardware, even installed my printer automagically!
<rom1v> great!
<rom1v> I installed gutsy for that reason, my hardware  was not recognized
<rom1v> by feisty
<martalli> Hobbsee: I have plenty of patience.  I have been on the alpha for a month and a half =)
<Hobbsee> :P
<rom1v> but I have a bug with my wifi driver
<rom1v> I can't use my wifi card:(
<chronographer> just cant use my tv as second screen and compiz at the same time...
<chronographer> damn. that sucks
<rom1v> it strange because some people with exactly the same computer can
<chronographer> google it!  you will find a solution!
<rom1v> I reported the bug
<sindile_> how do you connect to bluetooth get this error obex://[00:12:62:5d:58:e9] " is not a valid location with BluetoothManager
<rom1v> "google it!  you will find a solution!"
<rom1v> I took about 8h
<rom1v> to find a solution
<rom1v> but there wasn't
<rom1v> :(
<chronographer> I tried to converty a friend but his touchscreen (tablet pc) wouldn't work... so he stuck with XP
<qzio> rom1v: tried the madwifi driver?
<chronographer> damn... 8 hours is a long time
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/144882
<rom1v> here is my bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144882 in network-manager "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<qzio> oh wait, what kind of card is it?
<ReL1K> anyone got dual heads working on t61 intel drivers?
<jiphex> Hello, just downloaded the CD testing ISO version of gutsy and tried an install, but it chose the migration assistant by default (didn't ask me), and now the migration assistant has failed at 88% installation and the installation has stalled
<Laibsch> When calling "man" under edgy, the info page would "remain on-screen" after quiting the man page.  That is not the case anymore with gutsy.  Is that configurable?
<Laibsch> Take a look at http://oz.leggewie.org/tmp.txt for a better, more graphical explanation of what I mean.
<jiphex> my error > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38802
<kwadronaut> avatar_: no luck... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opal/+bug/117732
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117732 in ekiga "ABI changed without a corresponding soname change" [High,Fix committed] 
<kwadronaut> fix committed but not yet in repo.
<Trewas> Laibsch: that depends on the pager and what it does when it quits, it can be changed with "update-alternatives --config pager" (as root)
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> My Compiz is completely screwed - http://www.imagedump.com/index.cgi?pick=get&tp=516373 Any ideas?
<ReL1K> anyone know how to change from metacity?
<Laibsch> Trewas: Both boxes are configured the same, IOW they use less
<chronographer> compiz --replace
<chronographer> or metacity --replace
<chronographer> to go back
<mrtimdog> Laibsch: it may also depend on the terminals capabilities.
<Trewas> Laibsch: "more" as pager here leaves the text and "most" and "less" clear it, but maybe the terminal etc also affects it
<Laibsch> mrtimdog: Thanks for the hint.  It seems I have hit some problems there that I wanted to adress at a later time (encoding problems).  How do I find out about the terminal capabilities and how to I fix them?
<Laibsch> mrtimdog: TERMCAP?
<mikedep333> hey, I am interested in grabbing the official beta release since the 9/25.2 build seems to have a failing installer for me. Is it available in CD form yet (my net connection is too slow to download the dvd)?
<avatar_> mikedep333: check releases.ubuntu.com
<mikedep333> thx
<mikedep333> I was looking at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Ng> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta :)
<Laibsch> Trewas & mrtimdog: Looks like setting TERMCAP is at least not sufficient
<unggnu> Anybody here with intel graphic?
<mrtimdog> Laibsch: what's your TERM env var set to, is it the same in both terms?
<Trewas> Laibsch: setting TERM to vt100 instead of the default xterm seems to change it
<Ng> unggnu: I have an i855GM
<Laibsch> Trewas & mrtimdog: this does not seem to be a gutsy vs edgy issue
<branstrom> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta#head-c37ee1849c1c754f07736bf7d37acd0592a198c4 "Dynamic screen configuration" sounds interesting for my TV-out setup. I haven't got it working yet...
<branstrom> How would I enable xrandr?
<ReL1K> unggnu, yes alot of us
<ReL1K> and they are still buggy
<ReL1K> mines still blacklisted
<Laibsch> Trewas & mrtimdog: It does not work in a regular shell (IOW xterm) on the edgy box
<unggnu> Ng, does compiz with xv work for you Ng?
<mrtimdog> Laibsch: no, it's a common unix issue.
<Laibsch> Trewas & mrtimdog: It works inside screen on both boxes
<ReL1K> unggnu i got a fix for ya
<ReL1K> hangon
<Laibsch> Trewas: Thanks, I will try vt100
<Ng> unggnu: providing I don't suspend/resume, yes
<unggnu> Could anybody with intel graphic card and new Intel driver check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/141063 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141063 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "new Intel driver freezes system on video play after changing to console" [Undecided,New] 
<mikedep333> hmm
<unggnu> It has nothing to do with suspend resume, it is just console change
<mikedep333> this might be my problem with the two day old desktop cd
<ReL1K> unggnu: at the shell type SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace &
<mikedep333> The desktop CD sometimes suffers kernel oopses in the "unionfs" driver, which manifests itself as random program crashes, the installation getting stuck, or similar. It usually helps to just reboot and restart the installation. (https://launchpad.net/bugs/144945)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144945 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "kernel Oops in unionfs with l-u-m version 2.6.22-12.32 using Edubuntu amd64 daily 200709025" [High,New] 
<mikedep333> you gotta love the "kernel oopses"
<unggnu> ReL1K, But it even happen without compiz
<Laibsch> Trewas: Thanks a million.  vt100 indeed works fine.  How do I make that permanent and consistent for all users?
<ReL1K> unggnu, yea suspend/hibernate is broke on mine as well
<ReL1K> also if im using a screensaver
<ReL1K> hangs sometimes
<ReL1K> can use a black screen
<ReL1K> to fix
<unggnu> ReL1K, No, suspend works fine for me even with compiz :)
<ReL1K> ahh
<ReL1K> interesting
<unggnu> ok, sometimes the gray rectangle bug
<unggnu> but this one is known
<unggnu> Ng, would be great if you could check it.
<ReL1K> unggnu: you didn't happen to get dual heads working
<ReL1K> one thing im lacking
<Ng> unggnu: sure
<unggnu> ReL1K, Work fine since Gutsy and new intel driver.
<ReL1K> really?
<ReL1K> hmmm
<unggnu> Ng, A comment would be great.
<ReL1K> are you using xrandr?
<unggnu> ReL1K, Yes, to disable lfp.
<ReL1K> i have a docking station, one with VGA, the other with DVI
<ReL1K> can't get them both to span
<unggnu> ReL1K, Docking station yes, DVI not.
<Laibsch> Trewas: /etc/environment ?
<Ng> unggnu: I can play video and switch to/from console fine, but we have fairly different chipsets ;)
<Laibsch> Trewas: That file is so far empty
<ReL1K> dvi's working fine, can't get it to span over the vga one
<unggnu> Ng, So you play a video with xv, close it, change to console and back and then playing a video works fine?
<unggnu> Ng, But you use the intel driver not the i810?
<unggnu> ReL1K, It automatically starts with clone mode on my laptop if an external screen is connected.
<ReL1K> yea, same here, but it has to be the laptop screen not the two monitors
<unggnu> ReL1K, disable them with xrandr
<Ng> unggnu: yep. and using the intel driver. you're using i9xx and Im i8xx, so I wouldn't expect to see the same bugs (and I'm fairly sure I heard some talk of the i9xx support in the -intel driver having some Xv issues)
<unggnu> Ok, thanks.
<sindile_> solved my bluetooth
<unggnu> Ng, So you haven't the grey rectangle problem too?
<unggnu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/127101
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127101 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "laptop hangs when switching video mode" [Unknown,In progress] 
<mrtimdog> Trewas: look in /etc/login.defs, and at TTYTYPE_FILE within.
<penguincentral> hi, i find that when i try to manually add contacts into gizmo project 3.1 (i run ubuntu 7.10alpha5), Gizmo crashes on me.  Can anyone help me, or are there other places to go?
<chronographer> hello. Is there a forum to ask folks about compiz in ubuntu?
<mrtimdog> Trewas: sorry that was supposed to be Laibsch:
<Ng> unggnu: doesn't seem like it
<sindile_> Solved my BluetoothManager problem may be implementation of this would be very useful to a new user https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/bluez-gnome/+bug/131530
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131530 in bluez-gnome "'Browse device...' in the bluetooth applet is useless without gnome-vfs-obexftp" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<chronographer> IRC for desktop effects?
<unggnu> Ng, weird. Maybe you still using i810 driver or it is really a chipset issue.
<mrtimdog> chronographer: #ubuntu-effects
<chronographer> thanks
<Ng> unggnu: no I'm definitely using the intel driver. I think it's purely because we have different hardware
<Ng> unggnu: I see some weird bugs that almost nobody else does :)
<unggnu> Yeah, I know this feeling ;)
<Laibsch> mrtimdog: I don't understand what value I would need to set TTYTYPE_FILE to.  Should that point to a file that I need to create?
<mrtimdog> Laibsch: I'm thinking that's the wrong place now, as you said it's for many users.
<nb-au> should the torrents be rejecting my bittorrent?
<branstrom> How I enable xrandr as mentioned in http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta#head-c37ee1849c1c754f07736bf7d37acd0592a198c4
<branstrom> ?
<LjL> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) Beta 1 is out
<rom1v> gnomefreak: are u there?
<branstrom> Does anyone know about xrandr? :)
<gnomefreak> rom1v: yes i am but no im not, im in the middle of something
<rom1v> ok
<blue|palm> is there a way to dist-upgrade to gutsy from feisty now already?
<nb-au> LjL: the torrents still dont work :(
<mc44> update-manager -d, blue|palm
<LjL> nb-au, are you already running gutsy?
<nb-au> yep
<blue|palm> mc44, next question, how safe is it atm?
<mc44> blue|palm: well, it's "beta"
<nb-au> wanna reformat though a few things are borked
<blue|palm> mc44, i dont have anything critical on my pc,i just want to avoid having to reformat :P
<mc44> blue|palm: don't use on a machine you can't afford not to have break, in other words :)
<blue|palm> mc44, hehe ok
<blue|palm> mc44, thanks
<nIRV_> good evening
<ReL1K> how do we update to beta from tribe 5?
<ReL1K> nada on dist-upgrade
<nIRV_> anyone has a dual monitor setup?
<mc44> if you have been updating regually, you already have the beta, ReL1K
<corevette> is this the official release: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<LjL> !beta | ReL1K
<ubotu> ReL1K: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<ReL1K> thats probably true
<ReL1K> update pretty much everyday
<nIRV_> I'm facing a weird problem whereas everytime I open total, it screws up my dual monitor resolution
<mc44> LjL: ah you added the regular updates bit :)
<ReL1K> when did they release beta?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ReL1K: around 30 mins ago
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:LjL] : Gutsy Gibbon Beta 1 is out! If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have it | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Gutsy beta released
<Hobbsee> LjL: ?
<LjL> ahem
<mc44> topic clash!
<Hobbsee> i'll fix
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mc44> needs revision control :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Gutsy Gibbon Beta 1 is out! If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have it | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
<Hobbsee> hah
<ReL1K> then i probably shouldn't be beta if it was released 30 mins ago, i haven't updated since last night :P
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ReL1K: archives (main) have been frozen anyway
<LjL> ReL1K: i haven't updated since yesterday, and i have beta.
<nb-au> so is the torrent working for anyone? or is it just me?
<ReL1K> Gotchya
<Hobbsee> nb-au: should be slowly working - they're having trouble with it
<LjL> nb-au: don't know, i'll see
<LjL> i meant, seed
<ReL1K> good job so far guys, finally pushed the switch off of windows nipple and made it my primary os
<nIRV_> (or maybe would it be possible for one of you guys to redirect me to the right channel to get help on dual monitors system? thanks)
<ReL1K> intel cards still being blacklisted?
<LjL> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<nb-au> Hobbsee: im getting rejected by the tracker :(
<Hobbsee> nb-au: it's still all resyncing.
<nb-au> fair enough
<nIRV_> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ReL1K> LjL: does that include intel cards for dualhead as well?
<LjL> not sure ReL1K
<`Matir> ReL1K, for intel, I would look at using xrandr for dual-head
<gnomefreak> rom1v: tell him on the bug i cant be your middle man until im better and all my work is caught uphe needs info he will ask for it if you need input reply to bug he will answer most questions.
<ReL1K> `Matir: yea, i can get it to span on my actual laptop screen and my monitor without a problem however, i have a docking station, one DVI other VGA, can't get them on both mons
<`Matir> ahh... one of them stay blank?
<nIRV_> I have a thinkpad r51 -- the display*-gtk shipped with gutsy doesn't allow me to set up a dual monitor in xinerama mode (but can be done by applying some 'vi xorg.conf' magic) -- is xrandx any different?
<ReL1K> `Matir: Kinda of yep. Basically, I'll start the boot, it'll show up on my right screen, then when X starts it'll show up on the right
<ReL1K> urr left
<ReL1K> and the right one stays black
<`Matir> odd
<ReL1K> yea
<`Matir> does xrandr even see both outputs?
<ReL1K> and if i try to configure it under screens, it kills X
<ReL1K> im not that familar with xrandr, how can i tell?
<gleblanc> So, I've got some comments about the Distribution Upgrade window...
<ReL1K> when i type xrandr
<`Matir> If you run 'xrandr' by itself, it shows all probed outputs
<ReL1K> it says "VGA connected (normal left inverted right) LVDS connected 1280 x800+0+0 normal left inverted right 331mm x 207mm and TMDS-1 connected 1280x1024+09+0 normal left inverted right 376mm x 301mm
<gleblanc> For starters, it's impossible to see the entire thing when the terminal output is visible
<volantares> hi all.. i have a question: will Gusty have support for Geforce 8800 GTS?
<gleblanc> because you can't resize the window, and it's taller than my screen
<gleblanc> It also got "stalled" on the pam upgrade
<`Matir> ReL1K, so it's seeing 3 screens... are you getting output on your DVI or VGA connector?
<gleblanc> just sat there for a while, until I finally hit 'enter' and it went on about it's business
<gleblanc> But I have no idea what hitting enter did, because I couldn't see the bottom of the terminal window
<gleblanc> I also couldn't close the terminal window during that time
<nIRV_> matir, when I run xrandr, it only sees one screen (although I'm having two monitors up and running in xinerama mode on an intel (i810) card) and also breaks resolution; is that a problem that sounds familiar to you?
<avatar_> nb-au: torrent should be working right now
<`Matir> nIRV_, I'm not specifically sure, but I know my laptop did that with the older ati driver that did not have proper randr support, I believe.
<`Matir> gleblanc, what resolution do you use?
<ReL1K_> `Matir: got discoed rq, did you say something after i showed you the xrandr output?
<gleblanc> `Matir: 1280x768
<`Matir> ReL1K, I was asking which screen you currently get output on... DVI or VGA
<gleblanc> the maximum supported on this laptop
<nIRV_> so maybe i810 doesn't support xrandr properly; hrm, which is a shame as I can't seem to make the 'intel' module work with my video card
<`Matir> gleblanc, it should be visible there, I would have thought... it works on my ancient 1024x768
<ReL1K_> `Matir: dvi
<klaxian> has anyone had a problem where mousing over some graphics or scrolling in firefox causes the images to move 1 pixel...it's very annoying
<gleblanc> It might be just covered by my panel
<`Matir> ReL1K, I would try (just to see if it works) "xrandr --output VGA --same-as TMDS-1" and see if the other screen comes alive
<nIRV_> klaxian, firefox version == ?
<klaxian> firefox 2.0.0.6
<nb-au> avatar_: yep going good now :)
<nIRV_> kla, is problem happening on specific sites or in general?
<klaxian> nIRV_: in general...it happens on all sites
<ReL1K_> `Matir: no go, other screen didnt come on
<klaxian> i think it may have started happening when I adjusted my dpi settings in the Gnome Appearance Manager
<nIRV_> matir, is totem player calling xrandr when loaded (I dont see any reason why but typing xrandr in terminal results in same monitor breakage as running totem)
<klaxian> but changing that setting doesn't seem to fix it
<`Matir> nIRV_, just running xrandr without any arguments?
<nIRV_> klaxian, yeah it might be a dpi setting problem as firefox 2.x doesn't deal very well with dpi variations
<nIRV_> matir, yep
<nIRV_> which is weird because I thought that'd only give me a status, not play with screens resolution/setup
<klaxian> nIRV_: well i'm trying setting it back to 96 dpi for now to test...
<`Matir> nIRV_, I can't think of any reason totem would touch xrandr, but they might both directly interface hardware in a bad way
<`Matir> it does only give status... no changes
<nIRV_> well it certainly does change things quite a lot here :)
<ReL1K_> `Matir: any other ideas? or SOL for now? :)
<`Matir> ReL1K, someone who knows more about xrandr might be more helpful, but that's all i can think of... unless it's trying to output at a mode that the monitor doesn't support
<klaxian> nIRV_: at 96 dpi, i don't notice the problem...however that's not the correct dpi for my screen
<klaxian> nIRV_: it's workable i suppose if that's the only solution
<`Matir> Reaby, is the monitor on your VGA fairly new?  CRT or LCD?
<`Matir> err, ReL1K ...
<Reaby> :)
<nIRV_> you can either change screen resolution or download one of the alpha/betaish version of upcoming firefox 3 which fixed many issues regarding dpi to pixel conversions
<ReL1K_> `Matir: they are samsung LCD"s
<ReL1K_> LCD's
<klaxian> nIRV_: i have firefox 3 beta...i'll try that...
<nIRV_> matir, in theory, are all video cards supported by i810 driver also supported in the intel driver?
<eifzon> hello
<gnomefreak> eifzon: it hasnt been released yet
<eifzon> I am downloading it
<eifzon> hm
<gnomefreak> eifzon: from where?
<eifzon> ubuntu.com
<eifzon> soon done
<gnomefreak> gutsy?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: beta 1 is released.
<eifzon> kubuntu-7.10-beta-alternate-i386
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: they let it go already?
<hetauma> hi can u please tell me if gutsy comes with compiz fusion?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes
<leperkhan1> hetauma: yes.
<eifzon> I am exited :)D
<Hobbsee> hetauma: it does for clean installs.
<gnomefreak> must have been while at drs this morning
<`Matir> ReL1K, I would check that the mode being output is applicable to the monitor
<gnomefreak> or sleeping
<hetauma> Hobbsee, and it works even with ati cards?
<gnomefreak> yay that means we thaw soon :)
<eifzon> gnomefreak, i just looked at distrowatch P:
<`Matir> other than that, running out of ideas :)  X is a bit of a beast, even to me
<klaxian> nIRV_: firefox 3 seems to fix the dpi rendering problems (mostly).  the url in the location bar still moves when i hover over it
<klaxian> nIRV_: well at least i know it's a firefox issue that they are working on
<klaxian> nIRV_: i'll just set the dpi to 96 for now
<nIRV_> kla, the url moving in location bar is a different issue that has to do with their font rendering engine. that was fixed +/- a week ago in their daily builds.
<Hobbsee> hetauma: may do.  no idea
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: was only ~1 hr ago
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: unfreeze is tomorrow
<nIRV_> firefox 3 on linux will be a gigantic leap, they really are working hard to fix core issues
<klaxian> nIRV_: ooh, well then it seems firefox 3 will fix the dpi issue :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: was atdrs than
<gnomefreak> at drs. than
<klaxian> nIRV_: yah it seems faster too
<hetauma> can I check somewhere the changelog for daily cd's?
<gnomefreak> i just got home like 20-30 minutes ago
<mikedep333> hey guys, I am attempting to use ndiswrapper with my broadcom 802.11n card. ndiswrapper loads the win32 driver and the ndiswrapper kernel module is loaded, but I don't think eth1 or wlan0 or whatever shows up
<nIRV_> yep; plus, they finally managed to use native controls within webpage (i.e. buttons and text forms actually uses your current theme graphics)
<klaxian> nIRV_: cool!
<nIRV_> matir, when I execute xrandr, it outputs this: "Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 2304 x 1024, maximum 1024 x 768"
<`Matir> is that all you get?
<nIRV_> matir, it seems xrandr doesn't recognizes I have 2 monitors and add the two resolution together (hence the impossible current resolution)
<`Matir> are you using xinerama?
<nIRV_> yep
<nIRV_> xrandr 2nd output line: default connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 0mm x 0mm -- xrandr 3rd output line:    1024x768       75.0*
<`Matir> nIRV_, that might be why... I don't know how xrandr and xinerama get along, to be honest... never had xinerama working on here, so hadn't tried
<nIRV_> k
<rhYaN`> hello all
<nIRV_> so xrandr can only deal with cloned dual monitors?
<`Matir> no, xrandr can do multi-monitor (non-cloned) as well....
<nIRV_> multi monitor (non-cloned) != xinemara ?
<`Matir> it does the same thing, but without using xinerama
<nIRV_> oh so maybe the solution would be to switch to multi-monitor not using xinerama
<rhYaN`> last month, i request a ubuntu 7.04 cd from the ubuntu website, and i paid it 35 pesos. can i request a gutsy cd after the final release with the same price?
<nIRV_> which I'm afraid don't really know how to setup :) matir, do you know of any good how to?
<`Matir> nIRV_, not in particular, but in most cases, it's as simple as something like xrandr --output CRT-0 --left-of LVDS
<nIRV_> matir, your being of great help, thanks. one more question: do I have to setup anything in the xorg.conf to tell X I have 2 monitors? should I just get rid of xorg.conf?
<rhYaN`> last month, i request a ubuntu 7.04 cd from the ubuntu website, and i paid it 35 pesos. can i request a gutsy cd after the final release with the same price?
<`Matir> nIRV_, in my case, I did it from a very plain xorg.conf with no problems
<nIRV_> matir, googling xinemara and xrandr, it's clear both are not meant to be used together. seems you had that right :)
<`Matir> yeah, i get the impression that xrandr is supposed to replace xinerama at some point
<`Matir> it's nice that it can do it on the fly
<nIRV_> okey let me reboot with a plain xorg and see if I can apply same magic as you...
<gleblanc> Apparently I need SHMConfig set to true in my xorg.conf
<Fracture> !info handbrake
<ubotu> Package handbrake does not exist in gutsy
<gleblanc> Is there a particular portion of xorg.conf that it needs to exist in?
<`Matir> gleblanc, probably the device section for your graphics card
<rom1v> hi
<gleblanc> oh, sorry, I guess I should have said that I'm trying to configure my synaptics touchpad
<rom1v> why all the drivers are in the kernel, but webcams driver have to be installed separately?
<nIRV_> matir, working from a fresh xorg.conf
<nIRV_> matir, if I type xrandr --output CRT-0 --left-of LVDS , nothing happens
<`Matir> nIRV_, what does "xrandr" by itself show?
<nIRV_> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<nIRV_> default connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 0mm x 0mm
<nIRV_>    1024x768       75.0*
<nIRV_>    800x600        75.0
<nIRV_>    640x480        75.0
<nIRV_> which is my laptop LCD
<`Matir> odd... it should show the CRT output as well
<nIRV_> (I should say I'm running with no xorg.conf atm, which might affect the chance of success :) )
<nIRV_> matir, do you know how to reset xorg.conf to default values? I saw the command somewhere but forgot, had to do with dpkg -XvDlkkslaksla xorg-server
<`Matir> the current xorg should autodetect everything just fine
<`Matir> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-xserver
<nIRV_> hrm, it says not installed
<`Matir> sorry, xserver-xorg
<`Matir> just not thinking today
<nIRV_> but dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver works ok
<nIRV_> oh
<nIRV_> k
<nIRV_> seems to work just fine
<nIRV_> k
<nIRV_> (one monitor)
<nIRV_> but xrandr still shows only one monitor
<nIRV_> matir, progress! I know have two monitors with right resolution but 2nd is cloning the first one (and 2nd should really be primary monitor but I can deal with that later)
<`Matir> ok, what does xrandr show now?
<`Matir> you can switch the primary and secondary
<nIRV_> hrm, it outputs quite a lot, can I paste you output in private msg not to flood channel?
<`Matir> sure
<nIRV_> hrm, I just noticed I have to register to send you prv msg
<nIRV_> w8 a minute
<GuyFromHell> is it me or does the new flashplugin-nonfree update... not have the plugin at all...
<martalli> nIRV_: Why not just message for all of us to see?  The purpose of the channel is for education and help.  Inevitably, someone else will be having the same problem as you are having.
<LoRe> hi, how can I start gnome with metacity instead of compiz?
<minimec> LoRe: You find this in the Desktop-settings. If not killall compiz ;)
<nIRV_> victory
<nIRV_> over
<nIRV_> the machine
<`Matir> lol
<nIRV_> it seems swithing to xrandr also fixed my totem issue
<ReL1K> anyone got sirius working on gutsy?
<joeamined> since i updated to gutsy, the systems sounds of connecting and leaving the session no longer work. How to fix this ?
<nIRV_> matir, didn't work
<LoRe> i found the key with gconf-editor now
<nIRV_> matir, after further testing, if my external monitor is plugging in, xorg considers it screen0
<nIRV_> if unplugged, my lcd becomes screen0 (after an xorg restart
<nIRV_> )
<nIRV_> that's bit irritating as icons on desktop have to be shifted around every time you remove external monitor
<`Matir> yeah, i can't find a way to force choice of screen
<nIRV_> matir, oh while I think of it, I noticed xrandr configure doesn't get saved on exit, I have to open a terminal window and retype the xrandr --output <...> command every time I open a new xorg session?
<nIRV_> answer to screens: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-August/027670.html
<nIRV_> basically it says I'll have to find a way to leave with fact that screen0 will be external monitor as it's hardware coded (weird) ...
<ReL1K> `Matir: still no luck on xrandr :P any ideas :P
<nIRV_> matir, I only need to pick up your brain one last time, sorry :) do you know how to apply xrandr settings permanently throughout sessions?
<nooseisloose> anyone here have an nvidia quadro nvs140m ?
<Vegar> yes
<ReL1K> anyone know what a tv connector is
<ReL1K> following some steps
<ReL1K> on xrandr
<Vegar> nooseisloose: I do
<nooseisloose> Vegar: mind if I pm?
<Vegar> no
<Ng> ReL1K: presumably a TV output from your graphics card?
<Ng> ReL1K: (which you may or may not have, depending on the hardware)
<rom> Hi
<rom> I am trying to install gutsy beta
<rom> but it blocks at 87%
<rom> :(
<rom> Installing "paquets linguistiques"
<rom> 87%
<rom> ...
<rom> but cd player has stopped
<rom> and ... nothing
<Ng> rom: it might be the first Caveat listed at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta#head-71c953634fbf2cf5b38e4f469641d08bdb69e9d8
<rom> http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.10/
<rom> I took the french kubuntu version
<rom> (or english kubuntu version, but from french servers)
<nIRV_> defeat
<nIRV_> against
<nIRV_> the machine
<nIRV_> reverted back to xinerama as xrandr simply doesn't deal with screen0/1 the way I need my laptop to deal with ... downside is the strange bug with totem (also affecting skype)
<tinin> Hi, will I  have problems upgrading if I did install my graphics with Alberto Milone's "envy" script?
<soothsayer> How can I find recursive symlinks?
<slackern> soothsayer: how do you mean, you want to see where a symlink points? 'ls -l symlink' will show where it goes
<ReL1K> guys quick question
<soothsayer> slackern: I mean a series of symlinks that form a cycle.
<ReL1K> if i use the screen configuration for my two lcd monitors
<ReL1K> i can get them to both display fine under "test"
<ReL1K> when i go to click keep configuration, it flashes and then comes up on only one screen
<ReL1K> so its *kinda* working, just not when i click on the keep configuration
<`Matir> yeah, displayconfig-gtk is buggy, IMO
<nIRV_> not only in your opinion :)
<ReL1K> `Matir, any idea how i could get it to work with xrandr? :p
<nIRV_> but I remember on planet.ubuntu.com seeing someone developing alternative xrandr UI (from same guy behind envy)
<`Matir> ReL1K, what exactly are you trying to do?
<slackern> soothsayer: ahh hmm, not sure,i only changed dir last time to where the symlink pointed and the did another ls -l on the new symlink
<ReL1K> `Matir: same thing we were doing yesterday, i want to have dual monitors working on the intel card. If i use the screens section, select my actual monitor, then hit extend and clone, works fine on both monitors, except for when i hit keep configuration
<soothsayer> slackern: What?
<soothsayer> slackern: How did you find the symlinks in the first place?
<ReL1K> one is hooked up via DVI, other hooked up via VGA, the DVI one shows up as my main one when X has started but when booting it shows up on the VGA one
<`Matir> what's your xrandr output again?
<ReL1K> vga connected, lvds connected tmds-1 connected
<`Matir> so you want dual monitors on the vga and tmds (DVI/HDMI) outputs?
<ReL1K> right
<slackern> soothsayer: i usually spot them by colour, or they will have a @ symbol infront of the filename but maybe you want to find all symlinks on your system?
<soothsayer> slackern: I want to find symlinks cycles (if such a thing is possible). Symlink1 -> Symlink2, Symlink2 -> Symlink1
<slackern> soothsayer: this page show different solutions for doing what you want i belive http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=565475
<soothsayer> slackern: Thanks but you clearly don't understand my question.
<`Matir> ReL1K, try "xrandr --output TMDS-1 --auto --output VGA --auto"
<`Matir> soothsayer, do you want infinite depth?
<soothsayer> `Matir: Yes, (or depth greater than whatever Ubuntu can handle)
<slackern> soothsayer: You are right, i missunderstood you, you wanted to find symlinks that go back to eachself all the time?
<ReL1K> it says
<ReL1K> cannot find crtc for output VGA
<soothsayer> `Matir: Does -depth in 'find' do this?
<kozo> hi i have some problem, right now i have ubuntu and grub installed but i want to install xp or vista now too for dualboot wil it be recognise be the vista bootloader?
<soothsayer> slackern: Yes.
<`Matir> soothsayer, -depth just limits how far in the directory tree it goes
<`Matir> ReL1K, ah, you'd need to turn off the built-in monitor with xrandr --output LVDS --off
<ReL1K> dude you flippin rule
<ReL1K> any way to extend to right
<ReL1K> the VGA?
<ReL1K> its working omg
<`Matir> xrandr --output VGA --right-of TMDS-1
<ReL1K> xrandr, close it says screen cannot be larger than 2040x2040 desired size 2560x1024
<ReL1K> erm `Matir
<ReL1K> owe you a beer btw, you near ohio? ;P
<`Matir> atlanta, unfortunately :)
<ReL1K> hehe
<ReL1K> any clues how to fix the cannot be larger then 2040x2040?
<`Matir> as I told nirv_ earlier: <`Matir> and what's happening is that the maximum virtual desktop for your card (by default) is 1280x1280.  If you add a line to your xorg.conf with "Virtual 2304 1024" it'll let you go up to that size.  That line would go in the display subsection of the screen section of xorg.conf.
<`Matir> <nIRV_> ok
<`Matir> though in your case, you need "Virtual 2560 1024"
<slackern> soothsayer: found 2 scripts to do it, it will show some rubbish also but it will find those symlinks that are 1->2->1 http://wellington.pm.org/archive/200507/one-liners/slide08.html
<ReL1K> brb restarting X
<nIRV_> matir, last one I promise: is there a way to make current xrandr settings permanent?
<soothsayer> slackern: That says broken symlinks
<nIRV_> or do we have to run a shell script during session opening?
<`Matir> nIRV_, the only way I'm aware of is to add them to your xsession, unfortunately
<`Matir> I've been looking for that myself as I need xrandr to get my X to display anything at all
<ReL1K> `Matir: worked like a champ man, thank you so much
<soothsayer> slackern: Meaning symlinks with an absent destination file
<nIRV_> so basically, xrandr is far away from being perfect plug and play solution? :)
<ReL1K> slight quirk, my start menu is only on the right side, and not the left hehe
<ReL1K> moved it over
<`Matir> same issue nIRV_ had... seems to be based on which CRTC is mapped to which output in your card
<`Matir> nIRV_, it's not perfect, but it seems pretty powerful... I'm hoping for a way to specify xrandr options in xorg.conf at some point
<slackern> soothsayer: aye i made a ln -s doh doh1 and a ln -s doh1 doh and then ran the script and it found it
<nIRV_> relik, but every time you will reboot the computer, you'll have to move your bar again
<ReL1K> nIRV_: gotchya
<soothsayer> slackern: Really? Okay thanks that's great!
<ReL1K> when i use compiz, it makes my entire desktop white
<ReL1K> any idea how to fix?
<ReL1K> guess i cant have both right now :)
<`Matir> compiz requires DRI, right?
<`Matir> a stupid question... either DRI or crappy speed :)
<nIRV_> the xrandr team should really do something about the screen0/1 issue; it doesn't make sense that screen0 switched depending on whether you have external monitor plugged in or not... oh well
<`Matir> the issue is that intel graphics cards cannot support DRI on a virtual desktop greater than 2048*2048
<slackern> soothsayer: you will get a ton of broken links and stuff in /dev and those places but i guess you know what you are looking for and where so to say
<Eq|work> nIRV_ : this on laptops?
<`Matir> nIRV_, I agree... haven't had the issue myself (not having a 2nd monitor) but it would be annoying
<soothsayer> slackern: Yeah, thanks again
<nIRV_> eq, yep
<slackern> soothsayer: glad to help, never looked for it myself either before :)
<Eq|work> nIRV_ : and they change screen 0 if an external monitor is plugged in? ewww
<nIRV_> matir, on a fixed station it doesn't matter so much, but on a laptop, it affects you everyday as soon as you unplug and take it away
<Eq|work> screen 0 should, imo, always be the lcd..
<ReL1K> `Matir: can i put it at a lower virtual desktop?
<ReL1K> to get it to work?
<nIRV_> bis
<nIRV_> yep
<ReL1K> what should i set it at?
<nIRV_> eq, one would think so yeah
<nIRV_> relik, you should have your virtual desktop width and height no higher than needed (i.e. screen0 width + screen1 width, same for height)
<ReL1K> nIRV_ its set to 2560 1024 right now
<nIRV_> relik, what are the width x height of your 2 screens?
<ReL1K> they are standard 19' lcd's
<`Matir> i think he meant in pixels
<nIRV_> k but do you have them set to 1028x768 or 1280x1024 ?
<ReL1K> 1280x1024
<nIRV_> k well then your virtual desktop size's okey (1280+1280 x 1024)
<TiaGo|SouZa> beta 1 is ouy?!?!
<TiaGo|SouZa> yupie!!!
<TiaGo|SouZa> where can I download it?!
<ReL1K> so i put in virtual 1280+1280 1024?
<nooseisloose> Vegar: That fixed my problem, tyvm
<Vegar> nooseisloose: can you file a bug report on the restricted-drivers with your solution?
<nIRV_> no no I meant your virtual desktop value is okey at Virtual 2560 1024
<nooseisloose> yes, will do
<ReL1K> ahh
<ReL1K> just trying to figure out how to get compiz to work
<_dan_> anyone got any idea why brightness settings work in 386 kernel but not in -generic?
<ReL1K> it works fine, looks fine, just desktop goes white
<_dan_> Reaby nvidia?
<Reaby> ?
<nIRV_> cool, this xrandr thing fixes a lot of small annoying bugs that xinerama had (totem screwing up res, print screen not working properly, etc.).
<`Matir> ReL1K, do compiz effects work?
<ReL1K> yep
<ReL1K> sure do
<minimec> ReL1K:  you have no wallpaper or you don't see any window at all?
<_dan_> Reaby misstell sry
<`Matir> nIRV_, yeah, it works nicely, except the screen 0/1 issue
<ReL1K> it doesn't show anything on the desktop at all
<ReL1K> just white
<`Matir> I wonder if you could remap the CRTCs
<Reaby> _dan_: np
<nIRV_> matir, I wish
<nIRV_> matir, do you know where we could get in touch with the xrandr devs on irc>
<nIRV_> ?
<ReL1K> and if i click on an icon, that i can't see you can click and open it
<ReL1K> just cant see shit ont he desktop
<ReL1K> cube works and everything
<TiaGo|SouZa> where can I download the beta?
<minimec> ReL1K: That's not good...
<`Matir> nIRV_, not sure to be honest... the ubuntu devs would be in #ubuntu-x, but not sure about upstream
<ReL1K> yea i know its not good :P any idea how to fix
<minimec> Could it be that you have no Workspace defined?
<`Matir> nIRV_, can you send me the output of "xrandr --verbose | grep -i '(connected|crtc)'" ?
<nIRV_> yep
<ReL1K> in order to get compiz to work with my card
<ReL1K> i have to do
<minimec> ReL1K: Could it be that you have no Workspace defined?
<ReL1K> a SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace &
<ReL1K> minimec, works fine if i dont do the VGA to the right in xrandr
<ReL1K> if i do dual mons works fine if its a clone
<`Matir> ReL1K, does it even work fine cloning with that virtual line in xorg.conf?
<nIRV_> matir, no output with the grep -i part
<minimec> ReL1K: Ok. I have also a dual screen setup but with E17 without DRI. If I use DRI I am also in clone-mode.
<`Matir> nIRV_, sorry, replace that grep with 'egrep'.
<ReL1K> `Matir: yepper
<ReL1K> just went i do vga to right
<ReL1K> extend it
<minimec> ReL1K: So you have one screen running, and the other goes white?
<ReL1K> minimec: no, so if i do extend to right in xrandra,then i turn compiz on
<ReL1K> the desktop goes completely white
<ReL1K> the start menus still there
<`Matir> nIRV_, yeah, the LVDS is only connected to CRTC 1... so no possibility to swap them
<ReL1K> the cube works
<`Matir> that's actually by the hardware design... pretty weird
<ReL1K> just white background, can see no icons
<`Matir> what if you extend after enabling compiz?
<ReL1K> lemme try
<nIRV_> matir, xrandr should be responsible to assign screen0 to CRTC 1
<`Matir> nIRV_, it would be nice :)
<minimec> ReL1K: One cube for both screens?
<nIRV_> well, sounds to me like it's a very basic feature you'd want to offer to laptop users .. Maybe one day in the xrandr release note, we'll see "New Exciting Feature! Make your laptop lcd the primary screen"
<nIRV_> ;)
<`Matir> nIRV_, yeah... with every machine i've seen that does NOT use intel graphics, the LVDS is on CRTC 0, and thus primary screen... only intel swaps them... for some reason :)
<nIRV_> hope xrandr won't fall into yet another of these debates where theory over practice will not allow intel laptop users to enjoy a nice multi monitor experience :o)
<`Matir> lol
<`Matir> personally, the next laptop i buy will probably have intel graphics, so i'd be all for making that work
<nIRV_> :)
<nIRV_> it's probably not that difficult either; maybe a xrandr --switch-crtcs
<bronson> why on earth does git-core conflict with git-completion?
<nIRV_> :)
<bronson> Man, launchpad is utter hell.
<LuCypher> anyone here who knows why Gutsy Beta is only on DVD???
<bronson> OK, I give up.  I can't figure out how to get launchpad to show me all bugs reported against git-core.
<bronson> LuCypher: huh?  tribe 5 cd isos are easy to come by.
<nIRV_> zzz; thanks for all the help matir
<Eq|work> bronson : go to launchpad, click bugs, search git-core ?
<LuCypher> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<`Matir> nIRV_, np
<Eq|work> LuCypher : so same as feisty then?
<bronson> Eq|work: I don't think any of those apply to git-core.
<bronson> It's hard to tell.
<frostburn> LuCypher, it's a beta LIVE dvd, meaning most of the packages are already on the disk
<LuCypher> that means , CDs will be available with stable release
<LuCypher> ???
<frostburn> of course
<frostburn> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-4/ is a cd
<Eq|work> LuCypher : not necessarily.. feisty seems to be dvd only now..
<LuCypher> OK... I already have Tribe5
<LuCypher> Why this decision?
<frostburn> the live versions yes, but i just downloaded fiesty cd for a relative
<Hobbsee> bronson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-core ?
<Hobbsee> uh, there are normal cds for feisty and gutsy
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : not on cdimages :P
<Eq|work> cdimages.ubuntu.com only has dvd's
<bronson> Hobbsee: awesome.
<bronson> Now how the heck did you find that page?
* Eq|work just checked
<Hobbsee> bronson: lp.net/ubuntu, search for git-core as teh package name, hit bugs.
* Hobbsee has aliases for all that now
<LuCypher> Eq|work : it seems that all CD versions are removed 7.04...6.10 too
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: uh, that's not good
<Eq|work> LuCypher : indeed.
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : someone screwed up perhaps?
<DShepherd> will there be new artwork for gutsy's release?
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: no, they're at releases.ubuntu.com/7.04 now, it looks like
<Eq|work> i was a bit disappointed when i stumbled across that last week or so.. was at a clients and needed a known livecd that would work well and have a fast dl.. so had him dl ubuntu.. had to get gutsy in the end.
<Eq|work> heh
<Pici> DShepherd: Different than feisty artwork.
<DShepherd> Pici, wallpaper and all?
<Pici> DShepherd: Yes.
<bronson> Oh, lp.net/ubuntu...  That must be the magic.  I was trying to do it from plain old lp.net.
<DShepherd> Pici, is the new artwork in the beta?
<Eq|work> should be.
<Pici> DShepherd: I think so.
<DShepherd> Pici, ok thanks for the info
<Eq|work> new wallpapers have been in main for a while..
<Hobbsee> bronson: or pick ubuntu from the main page.
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: [02:40]  <elmo> the release ISOs are on releases and the  DVDs and non-release isos on cdimages
<LuCypher> Hobbsee : that's it
<`Matir> gutsy artwork is a little annoying to me
<darkstar> ikonia_: decided to reinstall the i386, latest daily build dvd
<VousDeux> no updates today?
<Pici> VousDeux: We're in a bit of a freeze due to beta.
<afief> Why is the Beta on DVD only?:S
<whileimhere> Hi I am using fiesty. How do I get gutsy?
<`Matir> whileimhere, edit your sources to say gutsy instead of feisty and then run the upgrade
<Hobbsee> afief: it's not - see releases.ubuntu.com
<darkstar> whileiamhere: go get it
<VousDeux> ahhh...okay
<`Matir> can anyone tell me when the betafreeze is lifted?
<Hobbsee> tomorrow
<`Matir> ah, cool
<afief> Hobbsee, what about this page? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<`Matir> hopefully there'll be a new kernel shortly thereafter... 2.6.20 is getting tiring for me
<Pici> `Matir: hmm? 2.6.22 is in gutsy...
<Hobbsee> afief: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/122229  [02:40]  <elmo> the release ISOs are on releases and the  DVDs and non-release isos on cdimages
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122229 in ubuntu-cdimage "add pointers to releases.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<`Matir> Pici: yes, but not with support for my wireless card
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Gutsy Gibbon Beta 1 is out! If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have it | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | See releases.ubuntu.com
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Gutsy Gibbon Beta 1 is out! If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have it | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the bet
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Gutsy Gibbon Beta is out! If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have it | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<afief> Hobbsee, okay, on a different note though, have you noticed that gutsy is slower than feisty on low end computers?
<Hobbsee> no
* Hobbsee does not have the h/w to test.
<pwuertz> i have an old 1GHz celeron notebook
<`Matir> i'm not sure 1 GHz is "low end" :)
<pwuertz> Hz is nothing.. the processor generation matters
<afief> Well, for me a 3GHz desktop with 256 is choking on gutsy
<afief> 256MB ram
<pwuertz> that laptop is about 5 years old
<`Matir> ah... 256... that's the "low end"
<`Matir> is it swapping a lot?
<pwuertz> 256 is ridiculous ;)
<afief> `Matir, a bit, not too much
<kwadronaut> afief: i hope you're not running a typical ubuntu install. because they generally don't think of people with a tighter budget
<afief> pwuertz, yeah my bro killed the other ram chip while he was "attempting" to fix the PC
<afief> kwadronaut, actually i am
<darkstar> I have just installed latest daily build of gutsy (sep25) and I see no speed difference, if compared to feisty on my amd64 3gh with 1.5g ram--
<afief> guess it's just my ram then
<frostburn> it is
<pwuertz> afief: thats not a big deal.. I mean... 256mb additional ram are just cheap
<bronson> Wait, Gutsy is freezing before tracker 0.6.3 was uploaded?
<bronson> Oh noes!
<frostburn> you're constantly paging to disk and that's adding 8+ms to most every instruction
<afief> pwuertz, I'll probably get 1GB ram for it, I'm sure the 3GHz CPU can use it
<pwuertz> sure thing
* kwadronaut wonders why the gnu compiler only uses one cpu.
* bronson still hopes that tracker gets merged for gutsy...  but time is getting horribly tight.
<pwuertz> ram is definetely
<Hobbsee> afief: that will tend to choke, yes.  remove tracker for a start
<Hobbsee> bronson: that's the plen
<bronson> kwadronaut: have you seen the gcc source?
<Hobbsee> er, paln
<Hobbsee> er, plan
<bronson> haha.  Well, I'm glad it's still a possiblity.
<kwadronaut> bronson: no i haven't. not even seen the notes to it.
<afief> Hobbsee, tracker? sorry but i don't know what that is.
<Hobbsee> afief: google it
<pwuertz> ram is definitely a problem.... as I said... I got a 5 year old laptop... running modern desktop software just fine... all I did was an upgrade from 256 to 512mb ram
<bronson> kwadronaut: well it's, ah, tortured.  Multithreading it would take an act of the gods.  :)
<bronson> Much easier to split your source into two files and run make -j2
<pwuertz> I really would like to buy a new laptop... but the problem is... the old one is doing great, so I can't really find a reason for getting a new one ;)
<afief> Hobbsee, wow:D nice technology that's being added to ubuntu.
<bronson> pwuertz: which one do you want to buy?
<pwuertz> dapper, feisty and gutsy didn't change that after all
<Hobbsee> afief: indeed, but it's kinda heavy on resources.
<bronson> afief: tracker 0.6.2 isn't quite awesome yet.  But it's close.
<bronson> Yeah, 0.6.2 thrashes your spindles, starving other I/O.
* DanaG still uses the old deskbar-applet, since the new one is falsely named.
<DanaG> Note that the name didn't change -- the app did.
<bronson> Apparently that's fixed in 0.6.3.  That's why I can't wait to try it...
<pwuertz> bronson: I thought about some mac-book... or a standard laptop... it doesn't really matter because I don't need it for games and stuff
<dazrour> anyone know if there is a repo like trevinos for gutsy
<afief> Hobbsee, what's the package name for tracker?
<bronson> afief: er, tracker.
<Pici> dazrour: Why? compiz-fusion is in Gutsy.
<dazrour> is it the lates git build?
<bronson> pwuertz: oh.  Well, isn't the screen on your current laptop looking pretty dim?  And the keyboard looking sorta grimy?
<bronson> Certainly time for a new one!
<Pici> dazrour: No.
<Hobbsee> afief: bluefish, of course.
<dazrour> Pici: how would i install and keep getting the latest git build of it then?
<pwuertz> bronson: I use my laptop for reading papers or doing development stuff... when it comes to 3d-graphic development, most laptops can't handle my stuff anyways...
<Pici> dazrour: Why not look to see on trevino's site if he offers a gutsy repo?
<dazrour> he hasnt yet
<pwuertz> bronson: yes... the screen is dark and most of the keyboard-buttons are blank ;)
<Pici> dazrour: Then I do not know.
<pwuertz> the letters vanished over the time
<dazrour> ok thanks
* DanaG has a dim screen, but a fine keyboard.
<rom> hi
<cdm10> Is it just me, or is Gutsy beta a slow download?
<rom> gutsy tribes 5 was far stable for me
<rom> far more stable
<rom> than beta
<cdm10> rom: That's... weird
<slackern> Anyone good with screen that know how i make pageup/pagedown work properly in a gnome terminal while using screen?
<bronson> rom: for me too.
<rom> with beta I can't install with desktop cd, it blocks at 87%
<rom> and I installed via alternate
<rom> when I log
<cdm10> I was thinking of installing this as my main OS for the time being, I've completely broken Feisty.
<bronson> tribe 5 suspended and resumed, and I didn't have any backlight issues.
<Pici> !enter | rom
<rom> the laptop BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPS
<ubotu> rom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rom> until I reboot
<bronson> Current Gutsy crashes on suspend/resume and the backlight is all horked up.
* bronson misses the days of tribe5.  :)
<cdm10> I'm stuck in Windows 'till I either reinstall Feisty or use Gutsy... so I was thinking of waiting 'till the beta and installing that.
<Pici> If you all were running Tribe 5 and were keeping the updates up-to-date, then you were running the same versions as beta.
<rom> no
<Pici> Anyway, if you have bugs, feel free to log them, thats what beta testing is for.
<rom> for me it worked
<rom> with tribes 5
<rom> updated
<rom> not with beta
<slackern> !enter | rom
<ubotu> rom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cdm10> !enter > rom
<rom> ok sorry
<slackern> :)
<cdm10> Doesn't really matter, my system's already screwed up so I don't really care how much the beta screws it up. I'll reinstall from feisty if it comes to that.
<bronson> cdm10: I wouldn't worry too much.  Other than suspend/resume and the backlight on my thinkpad, the beta seems great.
<Pici> bronson: What model thinkpad?
<DanaG> Hint for suspend: dig around in /etc/default/acpi-support.
<bronson> Pici: T42p
<cdm10> bronson: well, s/r was already broken for my by the nVidia driver, so I don't really use it.
<cdm10> DanaG: Yeah, that's helpful.
<Pici> bronson: hm.  Backlight is working normally on my T60.
<DanaG> On my laptop, I have 'save vbe state' true, 'vbe post' false, and 'save pci state' true.
<DanaG> Note that those are not the exact parameter names.
<bronson> Pici: it's probably the old ATI adapter in mine?
<bronson> (which supports compiz beautifully btw)
<acuster> well let's try installing the beta, eh?
<Pici> bronson: Could be any number of things.
<bronson> I suppose.  Usually these things magically clear up in a week or two.
<bronson> Same thing happened in Edgy and Feisty.
<bronson> If it's still not fixed in a few days, I'll file a bug.
<bronson> Ah, drat.  Gutsy git is still 1.5.2.
<pwuertz> anyone got that "gnome-appearance-properties" take 100% cpu time bug?
<rom> :'o I can't have gutsy beta on my laptop... feisty doen't work, gutsy beta doesn't work, but gutsy tribes 5 works
<rom> strange o_O
<Pici> rom: Have you checked md5sums?
<rom> no
<rom> I will check
<rom> dbd3faba3997e43f9fae3157acdbb0ce *kubuntu-7.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<rom> what's the command
<rom> to check
<rom> ?
<rom> md5 ... ?
<`Matir> md5sum
<Pici> !verify | rom
<ubotu> rom: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rom> md5 is ok
<rom> for the iso
<Jaymac> did you try an upgrade from tribe 5?
<rom> I tried, before formatting
<rom> it worked
<rom> but I had a problem with my wifi card that some other people with the same computer have not
<rom> so I wanted to try from a clean install
<rom> but it doesn't work
<Esteth> If i run update-manager -d to upgrade, and i end up messing up my installation, is there a way to roll back to feisty?
<amio> hi need help please something wrong ith the graphics pc works slower and when I move some window it moves slowely with some shaking on the background ho to reinstall drivers of ATI I tried from the main web site of ati but pc failed to work in normal mode only in safe
<bronson> amio: did you try lowering your desktop effects setting?
<bronson> What graphics adapter?
<amio> bronson they are the most low no effects at all I disabled them
<amio> all was fine with 7.4 but now its not so good
<Pici> amio: Are you running the gutsy restricted drivers for your ati?
<amio> pici no I am not because even before I had it and it stops graphics. I tried runing it again though but same I disabled it now
<Pici> amio: What ati card do you have?
<amio> rv350
<Hobbsee> Esteth: no
<Pici> amio: It should be working with the restricted driver.  I have a card based off the same series and it works fine.
<amio> ok one question though is rv a radeon or radeon mobility?
<amio> rv350
<Pici> amio: I'm not sure.  I have an x1400 in my laptop which is based off of the 300 series chipset.
<Esteth> To make sure: before upgrading, i should: remove drivers installed with envy, remove compiz-fusion, and remove anything unnessecary from the "start these apps at startup" list?
<Pici> Esteth: Don't tell me you use Automatix too.
<amio> all is done but still
<Esteth> Pici: I don't use automatix, but restricted-drivers-manager was failing to get the right drivers for my 8800series card
<Pici> Esteth: It should work in Gutsy.
<Pici> Esteth: I'd remove them though just to be sure.
<amio> if you have a laptop then it wont make you problem I have other laptop with m700 ati and it worked with no problem just desktop pis making such which I am now using it
<Pici> Esteth: And backup, of course.
<Pici> amio: What exactly happens when you use the restricted drivers?
<Esteth> Pici: Ok, there's nothing really important on this machine anyway, really. a few bits and pieces it'd be a little annoying to lose, but nothing that would be devastating if i lost it.
<Pici> Esteth: As long as you understand the risks :)
<Esteth> Pici: As far as i know, it can't go as far as making my computer unable to just wipe the partition and install feisty from scratch, right?
<Pici> Yep.
<amio> in 7.4 all what  I get is all effects gets disabled beryl and compiz so I didnt install it its an fglrx driver named xorg-driver-fglrx  here now as the pc anyway doesnt work good even if I install doesnt make any difference
<Esteth> Ok, thanks for the help :)
<Pici> amio: Yes, but have you tried the restricted driver manager in Gutsy?
<amio> pici I think I said I did nothing makes changes its not changing anything
<amio>  even after restarting
<Pici> After restarting and enabling desktop effects it doesn't work?
<amio> I did doesnt work
<bronson> Anyone know offhand if it's still possible to get git 1.5.3 into Gutsy?
<bronson> It is MUCH better than 1.5.2.
<bronson> Well, maybe not MUCH, but it does have some pretty important new features.
<DanaG> The safe way for new nvidia: install it yourself.
<DanaG> And remove the packaged version.
<pwuertz> DanaG: isn't nvidia-new up to date?
<frostburn> usually no
<frostburn> i also just grab the latest off nvidia's site
<Pici> bronson: I'd check, but launchpad isnt letting me on the git-core page.
<amio> pici also I have installed radeon ati driver and couldnt start with normal session only with safe mode till I put back the old xorg.conf file then worked
<amio> pici also another question of the subject how to remove installed ati drivers I want to clean the pc from thtat junk
<Pici> amio: Is this an upgrade from Feisty?
<bronson> Pici: isn't letting you on the git-core package?  What does that mean?
<amio> yes pici
<Pici> bronson: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-core
<Pici> amio: How have you been installing drivers? using the binary packages? envy?
<bronson> Pici: works for me.    ...?
<Pici> bronson: I'm using a beta version of launchpad, could be the issue
<bronson> ah, probably.
<amio> pici I did ot install any driver neither before nor now just installed the ubuntu and it worked out well now with this upgrade nothing good works
<step1> hi just launched 7.10 live and qwerty + 800x600 display is not fun :(
<step1> is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/49827 the right bug to hit ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49827 in xorg "Available resolutions incompletely set to 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480" [High,Confirmed] 
<ReL1K> `Matir: starting compiz first doesn't work either btw
<yaser> after last upgrade i cant enter Gdm, I get an X error with two warnings of two process that suposedly are running with "setuid"(i dont know what it is) and then it tries to load my /home/user/.profile, wich is a compiz configuration file and finally reports and error and nothing more. Who can help debug this?
<yaser> where i cant get the text of this errors, now i inter into failsafe session?
<yaser> where i cant get the text of these errors, now i inter into failsafe session?
<step1> ubotu: but i did not see any mention of the beta
<step1> should I mention it or is it implicit ?
<napkin> are chances good that the upgrade from 7.10 beta to 7.10 final will be smooth?
<ReL1K> how long is main going to be locked for updates?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<step1> any human to help me ?
<JohnFlux> i'm running Gutsy.  I need to fsck my external hard disk.  When I plug in my external hard disk, I get
<JohnFlux> Sep 27 18:54:49  kernel: [  398.924760]  Assertion failure in dx_probe() at fs/ext3/namei.c:384: "dx_get_limit(entries) == dx_root_limit(dir, root->info.info_length)"
<JohnFlux> Sep 27 18:54:49  kernel: [  398.924833]  ------------[ cut here ] ------------
<JohnFlux> Sep 27 18:54:49  kernel: [  398.924836]  kernel BUG at fs/ext3/namei.c:384!
<timucin_kizilay> hi !, I've downloaded the kubuntu 7.10 beta iso and when I boot my computer with it, it ask username and password. so, what is that username and password?
<yaser> Pici,  where can i get the text of these errors, now i enter into failsafe session and how do i know wich are the warning proceses?
<JohnFlux> timucin_kizilay: it's a secret
<timucin_kizilay> I've tried kubuntu with no luck... :(
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, well in my case the password is telemaco, try and see,:-)
<JohnFlux> how do I turn off automount, just temporarily
<JohnFlux> so I can plug in my device :)
<timucin_kizilay> the older live cd's did not ask me login, they just show me the desktop, but now it's waiting on the login screen. (yes, it's my laptop and I'm on my desktop pc so I can ask this here)
<`Matir> does anyone know of a good GUI tool for displaying partition free/used/total space?
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, keep with the older live CD
<yaser> `Matir, baobab
<yaser> `Matir, it is already installed
<`Matir> yaser: k, thanks
<timucin_kizilay> Bu I want to try the beta release. the older version (7.04) is already installed in the hard disk.
<marlun> When moving files over the network from a windows share it keeps timing out after about 1 minute, is this a bug or do I need to change some configuration?
<timucin_kizilay> is that an error? I think live cd should go directly to the desktop.
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, your sister installed the system?
<step1> timucin_kizilay: i use the 7.10 live beta it goes right to desktop
<`Matir> timucin_kizilay, it probably is... i haven't downloaded it to test yet, but i would suspect it is
<`Matir> timucin_kizilay, are you certain it booted the cd?
<timucin_kizilay> yaser? what are you trying to tell me? if you do not know just shut up...
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, in that case ask her the password
<timucin_kizilay> yes, it booted the cd but it's waiting on the login screen and it's not the feisty login screen, it's the new one.
<`Matir> timucin_kizilay, try "ubuntu"... that would definitely be the user, not sure about the password... never had a livecd look for a login
<timucin_kizilay> maybe it's a problem with my hardware, I have and old asus a2h notebook with sis chipset.
<timucin_kizilay> I've tried the ubuntu username but still no desktop. it keeps returning to the desktop.
<stdin> timucin_kizilay: what liveCD is it? a tribe, daily or beta ?
<timucin_kizilay> it's beta.
<timucin_kizilay> I've downloaded it today, about 2 hours ago.
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, i dont think it has any thing to do with your hardware, more likely with your sister putting some pass during install
<joakim-> "Way back in the day (2004), President Bush promised to send people to Mars. NewScientist reported that the cost of the mission was "expected to cost $40 billion to $80 billion". That really seemed like a lot of money. A year earlier, in 2003, Bush sent his country's soldiers into Iraq. It is believed that as of September 27, 2007, the war in Iraq has cost the USA a whopping 454 Billion dollars!"
<stdin> timucin_kizilay: and you've done all the usual stuff, like verifying the md5sum, burnt at the lowest speed and checked the cd for integrity?
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, in fact i do know very much about it because it happened to me,:-)
<joakim-> whoops
<joakim-> sorry!
<calc> joakim-: you sure its only 454B? that may be the yearly cost
<joakim-> wrong channel
<joakim-> its a quote, so no ;)
<joakim-> i have no idea
<calc> ok, bbl, lunch
<timucin_kizilay> yes, I'm not a total noob, I've burned it with 4x speed with k3b and checked the md5 and before booting, I've done a cd check too.
<stdin> timucin_kizilay: then it's probably a bug which you should report
<timucin_kizilay> I think so...
<Laibsch> How can I set TERM to be vt100 by default for all users instead of xterm?
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, tried to boot into text mode?(Ctrl-Alt-F1)
<timucin_kizilay> maybe I should make a bug report. I think the problem is with the sis graphics chip.
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, what about entering into failsafe session from start
<timucin_kizilay> text mode is ok, no problem. the problem is with graphics.
<yaser> timucin_kizilay,?
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, in text mode you can login properly?
<step1> timucin_kizilay: try ubuntu/no password
<timucin_kizilay> yes, I've tried the ubuntu user with no password but it tries to load kde and returns back to login screen.
<timucin_kizilay> yes, I can login with text mode.
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, are you really really sure your sister wasnt around during install?:-)
<step1> timucin_kizilay: are you talking about the last 7.10 beta live iso ?
<timucin_kizilay> yes, I'm talking about the latest 7.10 beta live iso.
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, well if you can login properly with text mode and not with graphics then its surely a bug, a rare one but..
<timucin_kizilay> yaser, there is no one near my computers now.
<step1> timucin_kizilay: i didn't get this problem
<step1> and ubuntu/no pass worked when I relaunched X
<yaser> timucin_kizilay, step1 me either, i use Gnome but anyway
<timucin_kizilay> I'm using this laptop since 6.06 and it was running ok with some tweaking and it's running 7.04 without problems.
<timucin_kizilay> ok, thank you... I'll try to install the server version and manualy install the kde-desktop, maybe that will work better for me.
<stdin> timucin_kizilay: if you want to install use the alternate cd, or just upgrade from feisty
<timucin_kizilay> I'll upgrade from feisty when the release version comes out, I was just trying to test it now.
<timucin_kizilay> I do not want to install a beta version on my working system so I just wanted to try the live cd.
<ReL1K> Anyone know when I extend my monitor to dual head and run compiz, the entire background goes white, the cube, everything else works find except my desktop is completely gone
<ReL1K> im using the gm965
<timucin_kizilay> I think the problem is with the cd drive, I've done the cd test on the boot screen and the firt time it passed and now I tried again and it failed and now I'm trying the cd test for the third time and it's nearly finished without error so the drive is going crazy.
<ReL1K> and have to run SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace to get it to run right
<soothsayer> My sound system locks up intermittently. Anybody have any troubleshooting pointers (not !sound).
<ReL1K> any ideas?
<tezem> I just upgraded to Gutsy from Feisty and my xorg.conf was overritten somehow even if I wasnt asked. Is it somehow possible to get it back again somehow
<soothsayer> Check /etc/X11/ for backup files
<tezem> soothsayer: yes there are loads of them but none of them seems to be my old one
<soothsayer> tezem: Sorry I don't know then
<soothsayer> tezem: (Had a similar problem yesterday)
<tezem> This should be fixed. Now I am typing on a system with tiny fonts with the wrong keymap and without a working mouse wheel
<Pici> tezem: Have you checked launchpad or filed a bug for it?
<tezem> not yet first I will have to fix my system afterwards I may check
<Jork_> helo folks
<Jork_> how works latest gutsy beta?
<riotkittie> it works. but again, it's a beta, and there are likely to be issues
<Jork_> aha
* Pici just hopes that people log bugs instead of assuming issues will be fixed
<riotkittie> Pici: i'm kind of worried about that, myself
<Jork_> thnx <riotkittie>
<soothsayer> Sometimes filing meaningful bug reports is not easy.
<soothsayer> s/easy/possible
<Pici> But its better than not filing them at all.
<riotkittie> indeed.
<Pici> Some people just come here, complain, and then think that they did their part.
<Jork_> :)
<Pici> The fact of the matter is that most of the devs are either not in this channel or not paying attention to it.
<riotkittie> i wonder if i should file a bug report about my wireless :x
<ReL1K> im postin right now on the compiz issue on intel
<ReL1K> and dual heads
<rathel> I filed a bug.. lol but in the wrong section would it be wrong of me to file another one in the right section this time?
<unggnu> rathel, section?
<unggnu> rathel, just change package
<soothsayer> Anybody know the command that produces a test sound for alsa?
<soothsayer> Nevemind, 'speaker-test'
<map_> hi. I'm trying out the new beta atm, and I can't find how to set the number of workspaces. where has that option been hidden?
<muszek> hi
<frostburn> anyone know if openvpn nm resolv.conf has been fixed in gutsy?
<Pici> map_: If you have enabled desktop effects then it is in those config settings.
<Pici> frostburn: Do you know a bug #?
<frostburn> let me see
<frostburn> 96260
<Pici> Bug #96260
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96260 in network-manager-openvpn "n-m-openvpn: resolv.conf is erased if endpoint does not push DNS servers" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96260
<muszek> I just booted beta live cd on my dell inspiron 1720 (pretty much the same hardware as Ubuntu-based 1420N) and the sound card is not detected at all... is this problem known?  I can't find anything on launchpad.
<Pici> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<frostburn> triaged means there's a hack?
<slasher> hey, how can i keep apt from updating certain packages?
<Reaby> anybody know how to disable blinkin -0:00:00 text in kaffeine when watching digital tv ?
<soothsayer> frostburn:  triage: sorting and allocating aid on the basis of need
<soothsayer> slasher: You can use a hold or use apt-pinning
<map_> Pici, desktop effects were enabled by default, and I can't find the option in either preferences->appearance nor preferences->window.
<Pici> frostburn: I'm not sure, and theres no way for me to test.
<tallman> hello
<tallman> I just downloaded using jigdo from a local mirrror almost all the image of ubuntu-7.10-alternate-beta-i386
<soothsayer> slasher: What is the time-frame you want to not upgrade the package for? (temporary or long-term?)
<tallman> the where 2 files I couldn't get from even the official mirror
<Pici> map_: How about preferences->appearance> and then the effects tab, I think theres a config button on there.
<tallman> where=were
<riotkittie> map_: it's on one of the appearance tabs. do you have tabs there?
<tallman> the where 2 files I couldn't get from even the official mirror
<tallman> so I decided to download the rest using .torrent
<tallman> and it "successfully" dowloaded the missing chunks
<slasher> untill deskbar-applet stops using the rediculous window layout they came up with, so i'm guessing long term
<riotkittie> it took me forever to find it
<tallman> but the md5sums don't correspond :(
<savvas> If i had ubuntu gutsy tribe 5, and upgraded, did it get automatically the beta?
<map_> Pici, nope, the visual effects tab only has a selection of "none", "normal" and "extra"
<Pici> !final | savvas
<ubotu> savvas: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<Pici> map_: Install compizconfig-settings-manager.
* Pici wonders about that.
<savvas> aye, thanks Pici
<map_> Pici, ok, definately a usability bug then :)
<Pici> map_: I agree.
<savvas> The following packages have unmet dependencies: sun-java6-bin: Depends: sun-java6-jre (= 6-03-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<savvas> bummer
<Pici> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-02-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 6178 kB, installed size 14164 kB
<savvas> yeah i know i know
<tallman> DCCso, the official torrnent file at official ubuntu mirror for gutsy beta must be wrong
<Pici> tallman: why do you say that?
<slasher> soothsayer: I'm thinking the package isn't gonna be updated long term, how would i do that?
<map_> oh, nice, unionfs just crashed. dmesg says: kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/fs/unionfs/inode.c:1057. anyone else had this?
<savvas> Pici: so the new sun-java6-jre wasn't added in the repos, right?
<soothsayer> slasher: http://dpaste.com/20834/
<tallman> Pici: because I checked the md5sum
<soothsayer> slasher: Also see 'man apt_preferences'
<soothsayer> slasher: ^ That goes in /etc/apt/preferences
<Pici> tallman: Didn't you say that you started the http iso download and finished with the torrent?
<tallman> Pici: for the alternate version
<Pici> map_: I saw something in the release notes about unionfs, did you look at that?
<slasher> soothsayer: thank you
<Pici> tallman: And we're talking about the md5 of that, right?
<tallman> Pici: no, I downloaded the rest using torrent protocol
<tallman> so now it is seeding
<Pici> tallman: Sometimes downloads are just corrupt, it doesnt mean that the file on the server is corrupt.  We would have had a lot more people come in here talking about it.
<tallman> hm..the Ktorrent did the hash check
<tallman> against the .torrent file
<tallman> how can it be corrupt?
<Pici> tallman: the .torrent file doesnt matter, its the ISO that you need to check the md5 against.
<soothsayer> slasher: Actually, you should probably put 'version' as the version you want, and Pin-Priority: 1500 (or anything above 1000). The one I posted would have prevented a specific set of versions from being installed. This way you force a specific version to be installed (ignoring upgrades)
<tallman> Pici: it matters...it checks for corrupt chunks
<tallman> and downloads the mising ones
<Pici> tallman: You said it yourself that the it failed the md5 check. I'm not sure what we are discussing now.
<map_> Pici, found it. it's bug #144043. hope it gets fixed :/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144043 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/fs/unionfs/inode.c:1057!" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144043
<map_> yeah, that one :)
<Pici> map_: Good to see its been logged.
<tallman> Pici: sorry, I think you didn't fully understand me..
<Pici> tallman: Yeah. I'm not sure I did, sorry.
<kyja> I try to install gutsy on my hp zd8000. seems there is lack of cpu scailing or something becuase it over clocks in middle of installer and shuts me down like the plug was pulled.
<map_> another question: when I activate windows using the mouse, they sort of "blink" or change transparency very quickly, and I find it quite annoying. is this a bug or a feature?
<baastrup> hey there, im having problems with my nvidia gefroce 3 ti 500, wont load the prob,  drivers
<DShepherd> anyone have a two "Document" entries in the Places menu? what's causing that?
<CountX> my sound dont work in games:(
<Fishy> How unstable is the latest beta? Any major problems?
<CountX> Fishy, what do you consider unstable?
<kyja> CountX, check pcm volume. with gnome-volume-control
<BigBambi>  Hi all, I have a probably simple and definitely stupid problem :(  I minimized an app (xchat) to system tray then accidentally removed the icon from the system tray, so now when I minimize xchat it disappears.  Any ideas on how I get the minimized icon on the system tray back?  (Ubuntu Gutsy).
<Fishy> Countx; I do not run a nuclear plant or plan to use my computer for a trip to Mars
<ReL1K> Fishy: , i got it, isn't bad
<CountX> Fishy, i do
<ReL1K> stable
<bking93> Fishy: Its more stable than Gentoo ever was, though that's not saying a whole lot.
<CountX> kyja, nvm my sound isnt working at all right now, and PCM is all the way up
<Fishy> Ok, so no kernel panics or major issues for any of you guys?
<map_> Fishy, I got the live cd to crash in under 30 minutes :/
<Fishy> samba, ssh, vnc all ok?
<CountX> Fishy, i dont use any of those
<Fishy> map_: Ok I am considering an upgrade from kubuntu edgy. You guys probably get this "how stable is it" question every time a beta is released I suppose :)
<CountX> Fishy, if i were u i wouldnt "upgrade" just make a new partition
<Fishy> But betas in the linux-world tend to be relatively stable.
<Fishy> Countx: hehe, the available space on my harddrive doesn't allow me to do such crazy things.
<bking93> Fishy: I've been running it for ~2 months (I think).  No kernel panics, though apparmor kills things for me at present and networkmanager got b0rked a couple of times.
<CountX> Fishy, i upgraded from feisty and it poopes
<Fishy> bking93: And the consequences of the network manager bogus was that your connection did not work?
<bking93> Yep.  Wireless, anyways.
<DShepherd> anyone have two "Document" entries in the Places menu? what's causing that?
<bking93> But it was usually fixed within a day.
<CountX> Fishy, my wireless works, and it didnt work in feisty
<CountX> bcm3412 card
<bking93> CountX:  Mine didn't, either.  ipw4965
<Fishy> hmm, I think I will try an upgrade (and will not blame you guys when or if I run into problems) :b
<bking93> (or now its iwl4965)
<DShepherd> that's with the beta live cd ... ^
<Fishy> Countx: I got a fairly standard onboard ethernet-card so that will not be an issue
<kaminix> I have a problem with Gutsy. Just one actually. There's no scim-skim package available, how do I get Japanese typing in KDE? :p
<map_> DShepherd, yes
<CountX> kaminix, use gnome
<CountX> lol
<Fishy> As long as samba and ssh works I will be fine really. Guess the standard gpl-utils are rock solid even in a beta.
<kaminix> CountX: Oh noes, I like my KDE <3
<DShepherd> map_, know why that is happening?
<Fishy> thanks for the info guys
<atlfalcons866> how can install gusty beta
<CountX> kaminix, and i like sound, but i dont have it :(
<CountX> !gutsy
<CountX> come on ubotu
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<CountX> !7.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.10 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<miki> BigBambi: try https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/user-guide/C/panel-default.html
<atlfalcons866> !fiesty
<ubotu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<bking93> CountX:  hda_intel?
* bking93 doesn't have sound, either
<CountX> hahaha
<atlfalcons866> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<CountX> atlfalcons866, :P
<BigBambi> miki: Thanks, will take a look
<map_> DShepherd, fixed yesterday apparently. see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-user-dirs-gtk/+bug/122602
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122602 in xdg-user-dirs-gtk "Duplicated entries in Places Menu" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<atlfalcons866> is it possible to upgrade to gusty right now
<DShepherd> map_, kool thanks
<rom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/145743 double bug for me with gutsy beta : desktop & alternate
<rom> :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145743 in ubuntu "kubuntu 7.10 beta desktop cd freeze at 87%" [Undecided,New] 
<bking93> atlfalcons866:  Sure.  Just change your sources.list and "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<CountX> atlfalcons866, download the cd, and make a new partition for it
<atlfalcons866> i cant resize my partitions cuz i use JFS
<atlfalcons866> and i dont have a cd burner
<savvas> atlfalcons866: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<slasher> does anyone else here have a problem getting gutsy to go into standby when running fglrx 8.41?
<CountX> atlfalcons866, what  type of computer are you running!
<CountX> slackern, my computer never did "standyby" in any distro of linux
<CountX> slackern, something about the bios
<slackern> mooo
<atlfalcons866> p3 933Mhz it was a bisness machine i got a slim one with no cd burner
<savvas> slackern: the stable is a bit further the keyobard :p
<slackern> hehe
<DBO> I am having a problem where the upgrade tool is reporting a package is not trusted
<DBO> I don't really know what to do...
<slasher> CountX: I had standby working with fglrx 8.41 and feisty's 2.6.20 kernel but gutsy never wanted to do it
<savvas> DBO: which package
<DBO> 2007-09-27 15:29:56,724 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted
<slasher> CountX: standby even works if i run the vesa driver
<savvas> DBO: you added new repository links and it complained because you haven't added their apt key
<CountX> slasher, im on an hp laptop and it never worked for me
<savvas> !
<savvas> hm
<slasher> damn, i really hope 8.42 fixes that
<DBO> savvas, where can i get it?
<savvas> DBO: it should be .deb, not .udeb
<BigBambi> miki: Thanks very much, that page pointed me in the right direction.  All fixed now
<savvas> unless I'm wrong
<ConstyXIV> what ports does gnome-btdownload use?
<savvas> DBO: did you play with the sources.list file?
<DBO> no but I been getting the unauthenticated errors since my upgrade to feisty
<miki> BigBambi: i am happy for you
<DBO> its using the us servers now, before I was using straight archive.ubuntu.com
<atlfalcons866> when will gusty be stable
<ConstyXIV> atlfalcons866: late october
<atlfalcons866> what kernel is gusty using
<muszek> is there any way to "restart the sound"?  my sound card isn't working and I did what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellXPSM1330 says... only I can't reboot (it's a livecd and I don't want to install it)
<CountX> atlfalcons866, 2.6.22.12
<atlfalcons866> ok
<ConstyXIV> atlfalcons866: if you run "uname -r" on any linux, it'll tell you the kernel version
<CountX> !info kernel
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in gutsy
<CountX> !info linux
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.22.12.15 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<CountX> thank you
<CountX> i still you could tell me how to get halo running
<CountX> :)
<CountX> ^wish
<atlfalcons866> i am using gustys kernel now
<muszek> someone please tell me how to restart audio...
<atlfalcons866> fiestys kernel is too big
<atlfalcons866> buggy
<bking93> muszek:  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<bking93> I think
<muszek> bking93: thanks
<ReL1K> when i run compiz on a dual head expanded desktop, i get a "Comparing resolution (2560x1024) to maximum 3D Texture Size (2048): Failed.
<CountX> muszek, i just restarted and my sound came back
<ReL1K> any idea how to fix that?
<ReL1K> also get /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<CountX> ReL1K, your card doesnt support textures over 2048
<ReL1K> my desktop goes completely white
<kaminix> How do I get Japanese input working on gutsy? (KDE,"but I think it's same as Gnome)
<CountX> Reaby, turn desktop effects off
<CountX> ReL1K, *
<ReL1K> CountX, how do i decrease my textures then?
<Reaby> CountX: :)
<CountX> Reaby, lol
<CountX> sorry Reaby
<muszek>  warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...'...
<Reaby> ReL1K: buy newer 3d card.
<ReL1K> Reaby: kinda hard to do when i have the latest intel video card
<CountX> ReL1K, or just turn desktop effects completely off
<ReL1K> gm965
<ReL1K> CountX, its not true persay, its only in extended desktop, works completely fine if i just clone the mons and don't extend
<CountX> Reaby, yeah but when you have both on it trying to turn your windows into textures and they are too big
<CountX> and rotate cube, thats one big texture
<CountX> it has to turn the screens into a videogame and make everything 3d accelerated, but your screens combined are too big
<muszek> bking93, CountX: any way to try to detect audio device again?
<baastrup> hey there, i got compiz up and running but my windows borders are gone!
<CountX> muszek, i unno
<ReL1K> CountX: gotchya, any idea on how to get around it?
<DBO> baastrup, gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<bking93> muszek:  What sound card?
<muszek> bking: one sec
<baastrup> DBO at every reboot?
<DBO> add it to your session baastrup
<CountX> ReL1K, if turning desktop effects off doesnt help, then maybe try and turn your desktop resolution down, are you using LCD or CRT?
<muszek> bking93: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<muszek> bking93: it's Dell 1720 (a bigger sibling of Ubuntu-based 1420N)
<baastrup> DBO, this is a bad bug hehe
<ReL1K> CountX, wanted to get compiz to work with the extended, if i turn compiz off, it works fine in extended
<ReL1K> using a LCD
<ReL1K> one VGA one DVI
<baastrup> DBO, do you think everyone has it?
<bking93> muszek:  Sorry, probably won't work.  I have the same issue.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/131133
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131133 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy]  no sound on Dell Latitude D630/D830/Precision M4300/Vostro 1500/1700 pci id 8086:284b" [Medium,Triaged] 
<CountX> ReL1K, well there ya go, i think thats your problem, the card doesnt support those accelerated gfx
<CountX> ReL1K, at those high resolutions
<therethinker> Is the background grainy for anyone else?
<muszek> bking93: ok, I give up then :).  thanks for your help.
<ReL1K> CountX: gotchya
<DBO> savvas, I really cant seem to figure out how to add that key... i thought it should have it
<ReL1K> can i just turn my res down?
<CountX> ReL1K, what res are you at?
<ReL1K> 1280x1024, but my xorg is a bit different on the Virtual setting, its set to 2560 1024
<ReL1K> secodnly, if i run compiz --replace normally, i get a blacklisted PCIID, have to run skip checks
<ReL1K> secondly
<CountX> lol
<ReL1K> might be because my card is so new *shrug*
<CountX> hmm
<CountX> your said its an intel card?
<savvas> DBO: if you edited any repositories in sources.list.. well it should be mentioned on the website of the repository, otherwise, I wouldn't trust it :)
<ReL1K> yepper
<ReL1K> Intel GM965
<rom> hi
<rom> when is the next beta version of gutsy?
<savvas> muszek: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<savvas> mine works
<savvas> rom: there's only one beta version
<rom> :'o
<rom> but it doesn't work
<rom> :(
<rom> I have to redownload tribes 5
<rom> :(
<muszek> savvas: have you done anything to it?
<CountX> ReL1K, http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/GM965/index.htm that it?
<savvas> muszek: well.. the only thing I did was to go to gnome-volume-control and file > change device
<muszek> savvas: and are you on gutsy?  it's working almost fine (external mic doesn't) on feisty
<rom> what's your pb savvas?
<rom> your laptop BEEEEEEPSSSSS?
<savvas> muszek: working on feitsy and gutsy
<ReL1K> thats it CountX
<rom> when you starts on gutsy?
<savvas> rom: yes
<rom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/145743
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145743 in ubuntu "kubuntu 7.10 beta desktop cd freeze at 87%" [Undecided,New] 
<rom> I have the same
<rom> (hmmm, not this bug, but the link in this bug)
<savvas> I'm on a desktop btw :)
<CountX> ReL1K, i dont see how much ram it has on that page, or its maximum texture size....
<rom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/145707
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145707 in ubuntu "Kubuntu gutsy beta BEEEEEEEPS when I login, and crashes" [Undecided,New] 
<muszek> savvas: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. (when I try to open gnome-volume-control)
<CountX> rom, mine beeps too when it gets to the login screen, i dont think much of it though...
<savvas> rom: wait, it doesn't beep continuously, it beeps once
<rom> arf :(
<rom> me, it beeps until I reboot
<rom> and freeze after about 10 seconds
<rom> continuing beeping
<`Matir> rom: is it from the speakers or the case speaker?
<CountX> rom, try ubuntu
<ReL1K> CountX: couldn't tell ya, if they are blacklisting it there must be some known issues
<rom> the speakers of the laptop
<savvas> muszek: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<CountX> ReL1K, gotta do some research before you get a laptop for linux
<ReL1K> CountX, was working fine before updates
<CountX> ReL1K, mine has a geforce 7600 in it
<savvas> muszek: also try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<ReL1K> and intel has a dedicated staff for open source drivers now
<ReL1K> figured it would be a hit
<savvas> heh, and to think yesterday this channel had 40-50 users :)
<muszek> :)
* radius mutters in a parallel universe?
<DShepherd> gutsy beta is not bad at all.. well so far. Some of the icons in the menu needs still need some tango love though :-)
<savvas> DShepherd: we'll put you in charge of that
<savvas> :p
<DShepherd> savvas, ok.. you savvas get to work!!
<tezem> I just installed gutsy and wonder where I find the changes to the 3D effects. It seems very equal to the feisty stuff. And I don't know why I don't have the config program for compiz.
<DShepherd> savvas, :-)
<savvas> muszek: are you using a laptop? Because I have a desktop, MSI P965 Neo2 motherboard
<`Matir> tezem: for one reason or another, the compiz control center is not installed by default
<muszek> savvas: laptop.  dell inspiron 1720
<ReL1K> CountX, fixed.
<savvas> weird
<ReL1K> changed the verbose "Failed.\n" return 1; to return 0
<ReL1K> for the passed
<CountX> ReL1K, all i want to do is play games :(
<karel> will the gui xorg config work with *any* graphics card? (namely ati x1400)
<ReL1K> works fine now.
<ReL1K> in the compiz config
<ReL1K> :P
<ReL1K> not bad for a hack
<muszek> savvas: I'm not alone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/131133
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131133 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy]  no sound on Dell Latitude D630/D830/Precision M4300/Vostro 1500/1700 pci id 8086:284b" [Medium,Triaged] 
<ReL1K> blah, still gives a white background
<CountX> ReL1K, but people keep saying my nam ein xchat so i have to look and see if its important
<muszek> savvas: installed all those gstreamer packages... what now?
<savvas> muszek: also try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<CountX> ok, sudo rm -d /folder isnt letting me delete a folder
<muszek> savvas: did that already.  anyway, I think I'll stop wasting your time and just wait for final.
<savvas> muszek: let's just hope it will be fixed, because I waited a whole 6 months for the next release for the ATA marvell chip to be detected
<kbrooks> hi
<gleblanc> Anybody know how to adjust the size of the scroll region on a trackpad?
<kbrooks> how to upgrade to gutsy
<savvas> kbrooks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<CountX> every time i start up a terminal it closes
<CountX> wow
<savvas> CountX: try ctrl-alt-F1, and ctrl-alt-F7 to go back
<muszek> savvas: I think I would skip Gutsy... I can't live without music :)
<kbrooks> muszek, i can :)
<muszek> kbrooks: then we should trade laptops :)
<kbrooks> muszek, how did u know i have a lappy? :)
<savvas> magic :p
<saeed> hi all
<saeed> how's the beta version?
<muszek> kbrooks: turn around :)
<saeed> and why a DVD?
<saeed> why not just a CD?
<savvas> saeed: what dvd? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta#head-09942533e683a9d0224069978a37043a49572274
<saeed> gutsy gibbon
<saeed> it came out on dvd
<savvas> choose a country closest to you on the link i posted above
<saeed> I am used to CDs fro ubuntu
<savvas> they are cds
<ReL1K> anyone have any idea why i cant make my screen  resolution 2048 and have to make it 2560? when i use xrandr it says cannot be larger than 2048x1024 (desired size 2560x1024
<saeed> it's usually just one CD
<savvas> saeed: and stop using cdimage.ubuntu.com :P
<therethinker> Oh, I love how the GRUB doesn't go to the list by default, I think that will greatly improve how people feel about linux
<kbrooks> therethinker, it wasnt done in gutsy
<saeed> OK
<therethinker> then... why did it not do that when I booted it>
<savvas> saeed: try this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ - it's one cd for each type of computer
<saeed> is it really that unstable?
<saeed> someone in ubuntu just mentioned the fact it's VERY unstable
<kbrooks> therethinker, to rephrase, i mewan that it was not changed in gutsy. it waas changed in an earlier version.
<kbrooks> saeed, no.
<saeed> do they even know what they'r talking about in ubuntu?
<savvas> not so unstable
<kbrooks> saeed, it depends on a lot of variables.
<savvas> saeed: on mine everything works peach so far :)
<saeed> explain please
<therethinker> kbrooks: huh, didn't do that for me in fiesty...
<saeed> does compix fusion work out of the box?
<savvas> never tried it
<saeed> compiz-fusion
<kbrooks> saeed, kind of processor, kind of monitor, video card, etc.
<savvas> saeed: the only problem i faced in amd64 is the flash and java plugins
<saeed> someone said that the novelty in gutsy gibbon is that compiz-fusion works out of the box
<kbrooks> saeed, um
<muszek> I'm trying to compile alsa... getting this error: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables".  (it's livecd, so pretty much nothing is installed beyond base stuff)
<saeed> is it true?
<kbrooks> saeed, yes, but it falls back to a regular desktop.
<savvas> Desktop 3D effects
<savvas> Compiz Fusion is enabled by default and will bring 3D desktop visual effects that improve the usability and visual appeal of the system. Ubuntu 7.10 automatically detects whether the hardware is capable of running compiz; if not, it falls back to normal desktop. Additional effects can be enabled in "System/Preferences/Appearance" under the "Visual Effects" tab. There you can also disable the effects entirely.
<saeed> what do u mean?
<kbrooks> saeed, if the driver doesnt work with it.
<savvas> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta read on
<saeed> i have an intel 915 graphics card
<saeed> will compiz-fusion work out of the box for me?
<kbrooks> saeed, there are just too many objective and subjective variables to ever believe a blanket statement that ubuntu, by itself, comprising a OS of various programs, is unstable.
<saeed> will CF work for my laptop?
<savvas> saeed: try it
<saeed> I have an intel 915 graphics card
<saeed> OK
<saeed> there are no proprietary drivers for intel video cards
<baastrup> compiz gives me this:  Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<saeed> am I right?
<savvas> hm
<kbrooks> baastrup, warning
<kbrooks> baastrup, not error
<savvas> saeed: I've just enabled the visual effects, works great :)
<savvas> msi nvidia nx7300gt
<kbrooks> baastrup, and i suggest you look into a different graphical driver for your vid card and/or change the depth of your display in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. what's your video card, maybe i can help.
<kbrooks> baastrup, if you don't know yet, go into your terminal and type lspci > ~/Desktop/lspci.txt and press enter. then pastebin lspci.txt from your Desktop.
<tezem> Where do I have to set the number of virtual workspaces in gnome. I don't find it anymore. :)
<minimec> tezem: right click on the workspace-switcher-applet
<tezem> minimec: that was my idea before too but setting 4 workspaces doesn't work
<minimec> tezem: Your on compiz ;) You have to set them in the compiz configuration manager in the general settings.
<tezem> minimec: and there is the strange thing. I set it and it seems I still have only one workspace or I did something wrong. Therefore I thought I have to set it in gnome.
<gleblanc> OK, so, not only does my main hard drive not show up
<gleblanc> but I also can't boot to windows anymore
<gleblanc> How do I go about changing to boot loader to boot from the correct partition?
<minimec> tezem: I had the same problem. generel settings '1 Desktop'; '4 Workspaces'. I can't tell you exactly because I am on a feisty machine here.
<hendrixski> so, I understand that gutsy is going to have better support for dual monitor displays?
<ReL1K> I'm using the Intel GM965 on Gutsy latest, if i run xrandr --output VGA --right-of TMDS-1, it extends my desktop to 2560x1024 for dual heads. If I run compiz, it tells me "Comparing resolution (2560x1024) to Maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed. If I run it without the extended it works fine. Is this because of a limitation in my intel card or a driver issue? If I change the failed = 1 to...
<ReL1K> ...failed = 0 (which is pass) everything works fine except my entire desktop background goes white. Does this mean my card doesn't support 2560 resolution for 3d rendering?
<hendrixski> will that work on laptops trying to set up dual monitor displays as well?
<ReL1K> I know the Intel GM965 is currently blacklisted
<savvas> hendrixski: we surely hope so, the "screens and graphics" looks promising
<ReL1K> The Intel GM965 is very new, just came out...
<hendrixski> savvas, oh man, I'm looking forward to that 'cause I just tried setting up xinerama on feisty, so that my laptop can dual display... and I wanted to shoot myself
<tezem> minimec: General - Desktop Size - Number of Desktops 1 - VIrtual Size n?
<hendrixski> savvas, that isn't being backported to feisty is it?
<lerolero> oh the joy of using ubuntu+1
<savvas> hendrixski: the screens and graphics thingy? no idea
<saeed> hi again
<hendrixski> :-/
<minimec> tezem: That's it. + virtual Destop and then 4 workspaces.
<saeed> where can I download the beta version of gutsy?
<ReL1K> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<savvas> hendrixski: try search for it on http://packages.ubuntu.com :)
<saeed> all i was able to find was a DVD
<hendrixski> right
<saeed> I just want one CD
<savvas> saeed: you again?
<saeed> not a whole DVD
<saeed> yes
<saeed> please
<saeed> I got disconnected
<saeed> and lost my downloads
<savvas> saeed: unless you're suffering from alzheimer's.. I've already answered
<savvas> http://releases.ubuntu.com
<saeed> please, all I need is a link
<lerolero> anyone here using evolution and search folders ?
<`Matir> xrandr is awesome for dual-head
<saeed> thanks
<savvas> n/p
<savvas> :)
<gleblanc> Can ubuntu normally read NTFS filesystems?
<jens_>  hello; I have a problem with the 7.10 beta when running it in vmware; It seems like I can't change the screen resolution. When I click aply I get a screen asking for confirmation; but nothing changes
<saeed> the download is soooo slow
<jsomers> it should be able to by default yes
<ReL1K> `Matir: any clue on my idea? :P you got me through my first hump hehe.
<ReL1K> urr my problem
<jens_>  as wel as in preferences;screen resolution as in administration; screens and graphics
<ReL1K> im guessing its a driver issue
<savvas> jens_: you click the "keep resolution"
<jsomers> gleblanc: for writing it might be advised to install ntfs-3g, but reading should be possible by default
<jens_> I did that
<jens_> it didn't even change
<saeed> anybody ever tried mint linux?
<saeed> how's it different from ubuntu?
<gleblanc> jsomers: so, I just installd gparted, and it says that it's unable to read this partition
<gleblanc> jsomers: is that bad?
<osmosis> i installed gutsy server beta...and for some reason my eth devices are  eth2 and eth3, rather then eth0 and eth1 ...but /etc/network/interfaces was set for eth0, so no interfaces loaded at boot.
<osmosis> I can't find the xen server packages on amd64
<lerolero> anyone here using evolution and search folders ?
<lerolero> can't find the labels while creating a new search folder.
<lerolero> (assigning labels work just fine...)
<ReL1K> CountX, found some stats on the GM965, it supports 2048x1536, however says it only supports 2560
<baastrup> He im getting the following Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<khermans_> anyone else see 2 printer menus in System -> Administration in gutsy?
<lerolero> khermans_: just one here.
<Stutterguard> I'm running gutsy and when my machine boots it is only able to mount the root (/) LVM volume
<khermans_> lerolero, latest updates?
<lerolero> khermans_: yeap.
<Stutterguard> for others, I must run vgscan --mknodes
<khermans_> hrmm..
<hetauma> hi
<baastrup> Im missing the windows borders when using compiz. and I get this error Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32, Error: Couldn't create cairo context for switcher
<hetauma> how do I enable compiz fusion on gutsy?
<khermans_> lerolero, when you mose over it, does it say "configure printers" or "configure your printers" ?  i have both
<lerolero> khermans_: actually, it says 'Printing'
<jens_> ok; so my resolution only changes after I restart X
<khermans_> lerolero, yes that is the item name, but when you mouse over it ?
<minimec> baastrup: change your default depth to 24 in /etc/xorg.conf. That should do.
<khermans_> lerolero, what pops up when you hold your mouse over it?
<baastrup> minimec, can I do that in x with gui
<lerolero> khermans_: uhmmm.. nothing, actually.
<khermans_> lerolero, it should say something
<lerolero> yea, im missing my icons too.
<khermans_> lerolero, mouse over other items in the list
<khermans_> something is broked...
<minimec> baastrup: <ctrl>F2 gksudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf. You have to restart gdm afterwards.
<lerolero> s/broked/broken/
<lerolero> ;)
<baastrup> minimec, hmm its allready 24
<minimec> baastrup: oups... If you set it to 32 ;) Just a try...
<baastrup> minimec, I will try, but normal users should be able to do this from a gui
<minimec> baastrup: Welcome to a newer world. You have to redifine 'normal' ;)
<hetauma> how do u enable compiz-fusion in gutsy?
<ReL1K> anyone wondering about the problem im going through its fixed
<ReL1K> moved my resolution down to 1024 through xrandr
<ReL1K> then enabled ocmpiz
<ReL1K> compiz
<savvas> hetauma: "System/Preferences/Appearance" under the "Visual Effects" tab
<Stutterguard> 
<ReL1K> so xrandr --output TMDS-1 --mode 1024x768 --output VGA --mode 1024-768
<ReL1K> xrandr --output VGA --right-of TMDS-1
<savvas> hetauma: also: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ReL1K> then SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<savvas> hetauma: you'll find the manager in control center
<hetauma> thanx savvas
<`Matir> ReL1K, yeah, then it fits in the magic 2048*2048 Intel framebuffer
<lerolero> anyone here using evolution and search folders ?
<ReL1K> resolution looks really shitty unfortantely :)
<lerolero> can't find the labels while creating a new search folder.
<lerolero> (assigning labels work just fine...)
<ReL1K> `Matir, is that a limitation of my card or the drivers?
<joeamined> hi
<tezem> anybody who has working fullscreen video display in gutsy with compiz enabled in totem?
<joeamined> after an upgrade from feisty to gutsy, system sounds don't work for me anymore. How to fix it ?
<`Matir> ReL1K, to be honest, I'm not sure, but I suspect card... 2048*2048*32 bit color works out to be 128MB, which (I believe) is the maximum video memory an intel card can use.
<Marco> for some reason
<Marco> gutsy is only detecting one of my four cores
<Marco> it was working fine last week
<ReL1K> ahhh
<ReL1K> woould make sense
<lerolero> hate the totem. I unistall it everytime.
<lerolero> mplayer works here just fine.
<hetauma> I'm trying to set up compiz to have 4 workspaces so it would be a cube. installed ccsm and enabled desktop cube and rotate cube. now under General options I set horizontal virtual size to 4 and I get 3 workspaces then I set it to 5 and I get 4. is this a bug? shouls I report it ? how?
<`Matir> ReL1K, let me see if i can find details
<ReL1K> `Matir: would be much appreciated im guessing thats it, if i do 1280x1024 it hoses
<`Matir> ReL1K, look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there's a line that says something like "not enough video memory"
<osmosis> any admins who can change the status of this bug to confirmed?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-meta/+bug/120536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120536 in xen-meta "[feature req]  Can someone generate a ununtu-xen-server-amd64 package?" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<ReL1K> nada matir
<ReL1K> i do get a lot of
<ReL1K> "height too large for virtual size"
<`Matir> odd
<`Matir> does glxinfo still show direct rendering being on?
<ReL1K> yep
<`Matir> ReL1K, according to intellinuxgraphics.org: # There is a known issue that DRI doesn't work on pre-965 if maximum is larger than 2048x2048.
<`Matir> odd
<`Matir> which graphics do you have?
<ReL1K> gm965
<ReL1K> i mean its really strange
<ReL1K> everything works completely fine the cube
<ReL1K> the wobbly windows
<ReL1K> everything
<ReL1K> except my desktop goes white
<`Matir> really odd.... i guess it's probably a compiz bug
<osmosis> can someone tell me what packages  ubuntu-xen-server  installs ?
<hetauma> sorry about before but I managed to "loose" xchat. did any1 reply to me and if so can some1 copy it to me?
<ReL1K> yea, guessing the same
<ReL1K> its probably why gutsy is blacklisting my card atm
<hetauma> I was wondering... opened firefox went to youtube.... install missing plugins... and installed adobe flash player! preety easy! shouldn't I be asked for my password?
<`Matir> ReL1K, gutsy is blacklisting your card?
<Laibsch> `Matir: I am still trying to understand how to use xrandr
<Laibsch> Can you give me a hint?
<`Matir> Laibsch, to accomplish what?
<Laibsch> gutsy broke my working dual-head
<`Matir> what video driver are you using?
<Laibsch> radeon
<Laibsch> on a Thinkpad X24
<`Matir> Laibsch, ok... I'm using radeon here, so shouldn't be too bad... what does 'xrandr' by itself show?
<Laibsch> http://oz.leggewie.org/Xorg.0.log
<Laibsch> http://oz.leggewie.org/xorg.conf
<Laibsch> I think that should still be the current state
<Laibsch> I have lost dual head about two days ago
<Laibsch> http://oz.leggewie.org/xrandr.txt
<`Matir> so you want internal+VGA?
<Laibsch> `Matir: the internal display has 1024x768
<Laibsch> the external is 1680x1050
<Laibsch> at least it should be
<Laibsch> `Matir: yes
<Laibsch> `Matir: actually, no
<Laibsch> internal +WSXGA, I think
<Laibsch> I think that is what this resolution is called
<`Matir> ok... give this a shot: xrandr --output VGA-0 --left-of LVDS
<ffm> How do I enable multiple desktops on the cube?
<`Matir> substitute --right-of if it's on the other side :)
<Laibsch> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1600x1200 (desired size 2048x768)
<Jaymac> ffm, go to System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects
<Laibsch> `Matir: This used to work just fine
<ffm> No Advanced DEsktop effects appears for me.
<`Matir> ok, add a line to your xorg.conf that says "Virtual 2047 768" in the Display subsection of the Screen section
<Jaymac> ffm, then click General Options, and go to Desktop Size setting Horizontal size to, say 4...
<`Matir> Laibsch, the new radeon driver is substantially different from the old one, as far as i can tell
<Jaymac> ffm, it may be called CompizConfig Settings Manager
<ffm> Jaymac: I have neither. I just have the default installed.
<ffm> Jaymac: and visual effects set to "extra"
<Laibsch> `Matir: Yes, it looks like things changed.
<Laibsch> `Matir: Are you sure about 2047 and 768?
<`Matir> sorry, should be 2048, not 2047
<`Matir> it's from  (desired size 2048x768)
<Laibsch> Shouldn't it be 2704 and 1050?
<Laibsch> The external display is 1680x1050
<`Matir> ah, true
<Jaymac> ffm, then go to synaptic
<ffm> kk
<`Matir> then yes, that should work
<Jaymac> and install Compiz Config Settings Manager
<Laibsch> ok
<ffm> kk
<Jaymac> ffm, or just aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ffm> kk
<ffm> got it
<ffm> now how do I get more than one desktop ?
<ffm> nevermind
<Jaymac> Click on the tab General Options, and then along the top there will be a tab Desktop Siz4e
<ffm> figured that bit out.
<Jaymac> horizontal and vertical.. :)
<ffm> kk
<Laibsch> `Matir: Sorry, another problem: my X currently freezes the complete machine when I switch away from X
<Laibsch> The resolution on the external monitor is fine now.
<Laibsch> But is is not an extended desktop
<Laibsch> But a cloned one where the external desktop size is bigger
<`Matir> Laibsch, it hard freezes?  Not even Caps Lock/Num Lock?
<Laibsch> no
<Laibsch> nothing
<Laibsch> Really complete freeze
<Laibsch> Caps Lock?
<Laibsch> I try Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Laibsch> or Ctrl-Alt-Del
<Laibsch> or Ctrl-Alt-F7
<Laibsch> or Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Laibsch> Something is still pretty borked here.
<frostburn> ssh in and kill the server
<`Matir> really weird... i have two radeon boxes, both work fine
<Laibsch> frostburn: Just rebooting is faster ;-)
<savvas> Laibsch: 3d graphics enabled?
<Laibsch> savvas: No idea
<Laibsch> not on purpose
<savvas> did you enable the fancy window movements?
<Laibsch> This is my work machine, I don't care about games or eye candy
<Laibsch> savvas: are you talking compiz or some such thing?
<Laibsch> I don't have compiz
<savvas> yes :) compiz-fusion
<savvas> ah very well
<savvas> it's installed by default but you have to enable it
<Laibsch> I don't have ubuntu-desktop for that reason
<Laibsch> Too much stuff I don't want
<ConstyXIV> is there a reason it doesn't seem like there have been any updates today?
<ffm> I am having some issues gettign TC to compile.
<ffm> me@merlin:~/Desktop/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux$ sudo ./install.sh
<ffm> Linux kernel (2.6.22-12-generic) source directory [/usr/src/linux] : /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-12
<ffm> Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-12/drivers/md/dm.h not found.
<ffm> Error: Build failed - installation aborted
<ffm> any idea what the issue is?
<Jacob> ConstyXIV: the "whew we got a beta out; time to slow" effect? ;)
<Xero> ConstyXIV, I got 4 updates today.
<Jaymac> is Gutsy going to b e released on CDs?  When did it jump from a 700MB install to a 4.2GB DVD? hehe
<Xero> One from Medibuntu, the rest from univ/multiv/normal repos
<Laibsch> `Matir: http://rafb.net/p/isD4vD12.html
<Laibsch> The output from xrandr is significantly different now
<Laibsch> It shows the correct resolution for the external monitor for example.
<Laibsch> xrandr --output VGA-0 --left-of LVDS produced a pretty strange result, though
<Jacob> Jaymac: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/ :)
<`Matir> Laibsch, that seems to be set up properly... is it still just mirroring?
<`Matir> what result is that?
<Laibsch> no, not mirroring
<Jaymac> Yeah Jacob I found the CDs...
<Laibsch> It looks like the size of the desktop is correct now
* Laibsch is guessing
<Laibsch> Sorry, it is mirroring
<Laibsch> But it is mirroring the right side of the 2704x1050 desktop
<Laibsch> at 1024x768 resolution on both screens
<Laibsch> `Matir: The display config applet crashes when I fiddle with settings there: http://rafb.net/p/JitHpX62.html
<Laibsch> sorry, that paste does not display everything.
<lymeca_> Is gutsy not getting X.oRG 7.3?
<Laibsch> But at any rate it crashes
<CountX> i broke my install
<CountX> i ran out of space, and when i rebooted i couldnt log in, so i booted form a livecd and delted a couple .iso's, i then tried to boot back up, and guess what, its broken
<sin1> Is the beta any more stable than the daily build I have installed currently?
<Laibsch> CountX: Try the livecd again
<Laibsch> CountX: chroot into your environment
<CountX> how do i do that
<Laibsch> CountX: don't forget to mount all partitions from fstab
<`Matir> lymeca_, any major version not in gutsy will not be in gutsy... at Beta they will not add new software
<Laibsch> CountX: then fix the mess with aptitude and possibly dpkg --configure -a
<Laibsch> CountX: "chroot $path2yourborkedroot"
<CountX> when i boot it says that bin/sh is gone
<Yetiamchosen> I'm in the gutsy installer. x64. Every time I double click "install", it just sits there. :P
<luca_> hi everyone
<Yetiamchosen> hi, luca_.
<Laibsch> CountX: well, then it is gone.  And it might be you broke it beyond repair.
<Laibsch> But try chroot
<CountX> Laibsch, but it didnt delete it
<Laibsch> CountX: Try chroot (for the third time, now!)
<CountX> Laibsch, to the best of my knowledge its there
<Laibsch> CountX: What do you want to hear?
<CountX> Laibsch, livecd is booting, its slow
<Yetiamchosen> I'm in the gutsy installer. x64. Every time I double click "install", it just sits there. :P Does anyone know why this is happening?
<CountX> Laibsch, that i didnt do anything wrong and my laptop is just freaking out
<sin1> yetia, does it sit at "starting partition editor"?
<luca_> I have a little (only one) problem with Gutsy :) my keys for regulating luminosity of my Dell do not function any more
<CountX> Laibsch, TELL ME EVERYTHING WILL BE OK!!!
<Laibsch> CountX: "I didn't do anything wrong is BS and you know it"
<Laibsch> you should have enough space on the partition
<CountX> Laibsch, what'd i do
<CountX> Laibsch, i have 6.5gb free
<Yetiamchosen> *sigh*
<Yetiamchosen> Is any help available in here at all? :|
<Laibsch> CountX: not when the problem happened
<Zemus> I'm in the gutsy installer. x64. Every time I double click "install", it just sits there. :P Does anyone know why this is happening?
<CountX> Laibsch, innorite
<Laibsch> innorite?
<sin1> yetiamchosen, does it sit at "starting partition editor"?
<CountX> Laibsch, means "i know, right"
<Laibsch> OMG!
<Laibsch> the language
<lerolero> BEER!
<CountX> lerolero, where
* lerolero likes the liquid bread.
<lerolero> CountX: right here.
<CountX> lerolero, history channel?
<lerolero> gotta love those in-company happy hours...
<lerolero> CountX: working and having some beers.
<sin1> I installed a daily build yesterday, is it just as stable as the beta?
<lerolero> not as fast as I used to, thou
<lerolero> ;)
<CountX> Laibsch, says its missing bin/bash
<spikeb> sin1: yes, plus if you are up to date, you are running the beta.
<Laibsch> CountX: OK.  I expected that
<sin1> k, thanks
<Laibsch> CountX: Try "sudo aptitude"
<Laibsch> CountX: Oh, you mean, you never got into the chroot?
<CountX> Laibsch, no im on the livecd
<ffm>  I am having some issues getting truecrypt to compile.
<ffm> Linux kernel (2.6.22-12-generic) source directory [/usr/src/linux] : /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-12
<ffm>  Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-12/drivers/md/dm.h not found.
<ffm> Error: Build failed - installation aborted
<CountX> Laibsch, and when i run sudo chroot /media/disk-1 i get missing /bin/bash
<Joe_CoT> i had head gutsy had firefox 3 in universe. is that true?
<spikeb> yes Joe_CoT
<Laibsch> Try "chroot /media/disk-1 aptitude"
<osito> hi, how do I enable desktop-effects on gutsy?
<Laibsch> CountX: Try "chroot /media/disk-1 aptitude"
<Joe_CoT> spikeb: i can't find the package. what's it called?
<crimsun> Joe_CoT: firefox-granparadiso
<ffm> osito: Sys>Prefs>Apperance
<ffm> And go to last tab
<CountX> Laibsch, ok its running
<osito> OK
<Laibsch> great
<Laibsch> CountX: Try to fix things
<Joe_CoT> ahh, thanks crimsun ;D
<spikeb> firefox-granparadiso
<CountX> Laibsch, how :(
<Laibsch> press u
<CountX> !info firefox-granparadiso
<ubotu> firefox-granparadiso: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 9717 kB, installed size 27396 kB
<Laibsch> CountX: Are you sure you should be running gutsy?
<lerolero> i wonder if you can buy developer time @ubuntu
<CountX> Laibsch, yes
<pwuertz> this deskbar search applet... when I click on it, a window appears... like a new application.... but in the screenshots an edit field with search results appeared right underneath the deskbar applet... this style has been disregarded if favor of this isolated search window?
<Laibsch> CountX: I disagree
<CountX> Laibsch, ok
<lerolero> like: want that bug fixed badly, so I'm paying $$
<CountX> Laibsch, still dont wanna help me?
<Laibsch> CountX: Have you ever used aptitude before?
<CountX> Laibsch, to install stuff yea
* Laibsch points to the subject for CountX
<Laibsch> you should know package managers
<osito> ffm, error "The Composite extension is not available"
<Laibsch> CountX: still don't wanna help you?
<Laibsch> Who got you into aptitude? for chrissake!
<CountX> Laibsch, do wat now
<RAOF> pwuertz: Indeed.  The new, window approach works well, I think.
<Laibsch> CountX: Press u, then press g to get the upgrade-process going again
<mc44> osito: what graphics card do you have?
<Jaymac> osito do you  have intel graphics?
<Laibsch> CountX: if you run into problems, do
<pwuertz> RAOF: so this style is gone? http://raphael.slinckx.net/deskbar/screenshots.php#devel
<osito> no, I have a lousy ati
<Jaymac> model?
<jords> Just trying to upgrade my feisty to gutsy, and update-manager is giving me this error message: Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/source/Sources.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch
<Laibsch> CountX: Try "chroot /media/disk-1 dpkg --configure -a"
<jords> Always fails fetching that file
<osito> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP] 
<Jaymac> is the fglrx driver enabled in the restricted manager?
<mc44> osito: you need to use the fglrx drivers, and install xgl
<spikeb> soon, though, that will be a thing of the past!
<osito> mc44, is there a guide or commands?
<RAOF> pwuertz: Yes.  That style is no longer.
<Pici> jords: Looks like theres something wrong with that file.  Try changing your software sources to a different mirror.
<jords> heh need a open source nvidia GL driver now :D
<mc44> osito: use the restricted driver manager to set up fglrx for your ati card
<RAOF> osito: Install the "xserver-xgl"
<RAOF> package.
<CountX> Laibsch, that didnt do anything :(
<Jaymac> osito, go into your restricted manager and make sure that ATI accelerated graphics driver is enabled..
<osito> thanks all on the help
<Laibsch> CountX: what didn't do anything?
<Laibsch> aptitude or dpkg?
<spikeb> jords: there's a project working on an open driver for nvidia, as well. they just have to reverse engineer instead of having specs
<CountX> Laibsch, dpkg
<luca_> spikeb: and one problem is, I guess, that Nvidia does quite good binary drivers :P
<CountX> Laibsch, when i press u in aptitude, it fails at 43%
<ffm> Does anyone know why I get "Kernel source code is incomplete - /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-12/drivers/md/dm.h not found." when tring to compile?
<luca_> anyhow, can someone help me regarding the luminosity keys?
<antennae> hi
<Zemus> The gutsy installer won't stop hanging. It's getting quite frustrating. This is the third time I've had to run it.
<CountX> Laibsch, i might just grab the beta....
<PaNzEr> Hi all
<Pici> Zemus: Have you checked the disc's md5sum?
<Laibsch> CountX: fails?  what error?  try with a very minimal sources.list by commenting out a few lines
<Zemus> Pici, no...? I just burned it. :(
<Laibsch> CountX: I think you should stick with feisty for another three weeks if you reinstall
<Pici> !bot verify Zemus
<Pici> er...
<Pici> !verify > Zemus (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Zemus> wewt, thanks
<jords> !verify > jords
<jords> just too curious :D
<ffm>  Does anyone know why I get "Kernel source code is incomplete - /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-12/drivers/md/dm.h not found." when tring to compile?
<mc44> did you install the headers?
<ffm> mc44: ?
<ffm> mc44: I just upgraded.
<mc44> ffm: yes...
<mc44> ffm: did you install linux-headers-generic?
<ffm> mc44: How do I install the headers?
<ffm> with apt?
<mc44> sure
<T-Connect> Next version of Ubuntu will be 7.10 right?
<ffm> mc44: linux-headers-generic is already the newest version.
<ffm> T-Connect: yes.
<LoRe> T-Connect: yup
<T-Connect> Cool
<T-Connect> It still looks the same as the 7.04?
<luca_> T-Connect: some minor changes, but for me the big deal is that for example compiz is WAY faster now
<luca_> guess other things too :D
<T-Connect> Ok
<luca_> can someone help me with function keys though please? :)
<ffm> mc44: any idea why I am still having this issue?
<mc44> no
<osmosis> how come gutsy has no libc6-xen package ?
<ffm> Is there a truecrypt precompiled for gutsy? I cannot seem to compile it myself.
<tapoxi> Hello, I just upgraded to Gutsy and I want to remove excess entries in my Places menu
<antennae> hey
<Jaymac> tapoxi... open up a file browser
<Jaymac> tapoxi... and the Places menu entries are bookmarks on the left hand side
<savvas> tapoxi: try delete the folder of the entry and logout/login again to see if that helps
<Laibsch> gutsy somehow managed to break locales for me and I wonder how I can get it back into working order: http://rafb.net/p/Oa5GTm76.html
<ffm> Someone just told me to do this on the forums: You need to compile kernel-module. Can do it simply with build.sh. Remember to install linux-source extract it and make symbolic link to /usr/src/linux.
<ffm> How do I do it?
<Xero> Naked.
<ffm> lol
<savvas> :p
<savvas> ffm: why would you need to do that?
<ffm> savvas: becase I am getting this issue when compiling an app: "Kernel source code is incomplete - /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-12/drivers/md/dm.h not found"
<savvas> they also told me I need to compile one, I headed to launchpad and filed a bug, the problem was fixed in gutsy :)
<RAOF> ffm: What app, and if it's looking for the source and not just the headers then you probably do need to install the linux-source package (and do a bit of setup), yes.
<savvas> hum.. well I'm not a compiling expert heh
<ffm> RAOF: Truecrypt
<osito> I've installed xserver-xgl, do I need to reboot?
<RAOF> osito: No, just log off & log in again.  Compiz should automatically start.
<osito> RAOF, thanks I'll be back
<savvas> i thought it comes preinstalled
<tapoxi> Hello, GNOME seems to have trouble playing sounds for some reason
<antennae> has anyone in here observed strange behavior when using two soundcards?
<tapoxi> Pidgin wasn't playing anything, then I deleted .gaim, now it works
<RAOF> ffm: It is, of course, possible that Truecrypt is broken on our kernel.
<ffm> hm.
<antennae> i have han hdsp and my on board card, gutsy did not reboot and shutdown, lots of other strange stuff, i blacklisted my hdsp and now everything works fine
<ffm> well the repositoies are as slow as a turtle in peanut butter, so no hope getting linux-source tonight.
<scizzo-> is the screen and graphics reading from a special archive of monitors or goes from the archive that xorg has?
<tapoxi> secondly, how do I edit my places menu?
<Jaymac> tapoxi... just open a file browser
<Jaymac> you should see a few bookmarks on the left hand side... delete/add bookmarks and they'll appear in your places
<osito> seems to be working now Thanks!! how do I configure my effects and the cube now?
<tapoxi> Jaymac: Thanks. I can't believe I never knew that.
<Jaymac> osito... sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jaymac> tapoxi, you're welcome :)
<CountX> Laibsch, i dont have a bin folder on my disk-1
<Jaymac> osito, then System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Artimus> Is there anything compiz that can do that's useful?  I'm not a fan of eye candy.  The most "eye candy" I tolerate on a desktop typically is a fake-transparent OSD when Amarok changes songs.
<Laibsch> CountX: did you use a single partition?
<`Matir> Artimus, then just disable compiz... it's not for everyone. :)
<tapoxi> Is there any way to change sound settings for all of GNOME? My sound works, but GNOME isn't playing the system sounds (login, logout) properly.
<osito> aren't the effects supposed to be default in gutsy
<Jaymac> Artimus an embedded transparent, borderless terminal on my desktop is quite useful :)
<spikeb> Artimus: shadows.
<Jaymac> osito, they are..
<CountX> Laibsch, no i have one for a /home one for my linux, one for my windows boot, and yet another for storing files
<spikeb> Artimus: and the expose rip off.
<Artimus> `Matir: No, I was asking.  What features are there for usability and not "oooh, shiny"
<`Matir> Jaymac, how does one do the embedded/transparent/borderless/etc terminal?
<CountX> Laibsch, 2 harddrives, 2 partitions on each
<`Matir> Artimus, I was not personally aware of any such features :)
<Jaymac> `Matir, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/08/27/transparent-terminal-on-your-desktop/
<Laibsch> CountX: IOW, you did not move /bin to a separate partition but it is no longer present on the root partition?  In that case, I'd vote for backing up what you need and reinstalling -> feisty!
<CountX> Laibsch, theres nothing i can do to get it back
<CountX> ?
<Xero> bug 56125
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56125 in apt "doesnt look like a cow" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56125
<CountX> wow
<Xero> lol someone actually confirmed it too
<T-Connect> Is there away to disabled the password popup when doing updates and other things?
<T-Connect> That drive me crazy.
<CountX> thats amazinbg
<tapoxi> Anyone else having sound issues?
<`Matir> So when I attempt to start compiz --replace, I get the following: Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (512): Failed.
<Xero> Matir, there's a fix on the forums
<Laibsch> CountX: Sure there is.  But considering the effort needed, the skill set and the potential payoff, I'd say the scale is heavily tilted towards "reinstall"
<magicrobotmonkey> if im running gusty now, should i expect it to upgrade a bunch soon to be at the beta
<Jaymac> you already are on the beta
<Xero> Basically, nano /usr/bin/compiz and replace TEXTURE_SIZE with 3D_TEXTURE_SIZE
<magicrobotmonkey> cool
* gridl0ck wonders if anyone reads the topic ;p
<Jaymac> rarely :)
<savvas> magicrobotmonkey: if you did your upgrades regularly, then no :)
<tapoxi> okay...
<tapoxi> apparently ESD is broken
<Zemus> I have now tried two different cd's. They both freeze on the part where they are supposed to format a partition.
<Jaymac> Yeah, I keep getting the following on a terminal: /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<`Matir> odd... maximized window title bars go white with compiz
<Zemus> I'm talking about installing gutsy.
<CountX> how do you cut with a command?
<CountX> like with cp -a?
<tapoxi> Jaymac: Did they just...forget it?
<Zemus> CountX, I just use mv :P
<Jaymac> CountX, try the mv command
<Zemus> Jaymac, lol
<Jaymac> (move)
<Jaymac> tapoxi, not sure.. I haven't had any sound issues
<savvas> Jaymac: maybe you're doing some sudo/gksudo commands
<Jaymac> yeah.. i always cop out and run sudo gedit instead of gksu :)
<Jaymac> which is when the message is printed
<gnomefreak> Jaymac: its normal to get the error please go into the sound conf GUI and turn off esd
<gnomefreak> Jaymac: system>preffernces>sound  go to second tab and uncheck first box
<gnomefreak> Jaymac: close it and you should no longer get it
<gnomefreak> crimsun: if your here do you have any reasoning behind why that error is poping up?
<Jaymac> gnomefreak, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> Jaymac: it worked for others, i just tried it (it wasnt bothing me that much)
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-28
<Zemus> Ok, attempting for the third time now. I start the ubuntu gutsy installer, and it brings me to GMD instead of the live desktop. It's asking me to login, but of course, no username or password has been created. Does anyone know why this is happening?
<gnomefreak> Zemus: ubuntu = username password is empty
<Zemus> tried it, didn't work.
<gnomefreak> not the word empty but leave it empty
<gnomefreak> Zemus: i did it here yesterday
<Zemus> The first two times, it never brought me to gdm. What the hell? :|
<spasticteapot> Anyone know what's up with laptop support?
<Jaymac> Zemus.. try linux as the username, no password
<gnomefreak> Zemus: could be a bad burn
<spasticteapot> My battery life sucks, and my screen won't change brightness.
<Zemus> I've attempted to install four times in about half an hour, the first two times it hung, the third and fourth time it's asking for a u/n and p/w. Blanks are invalid.
<gnomefreak> Jaymac: its ubuntu for all ubuntu desktop cds
<Zemus> gnomefreak, this is the second burn.
<gnomefreak> Zemus: how slow of a speed?
<Zemus> I lowered it to 32x for the second burn :P
<gnomefreak> Zemus: are the md5sums the same
<savvas> Zemus: have you checked the cd? there's a boot option to check if it's ok
<gnomefreak> Zemus: lower it to like 4x
<crimsun> gnomefreak: (esound-clients is not installed)
<Zemus> gnomefreak, I don't understand why I should have to do that, but if it still doesn't work after I've checked for defects, I will do that.
<crimsun> (away, cooking)
<gnomefreak> faster the burn more likely its gonna skip files
<gnomefreak> crimsun: should that be installed by default?
<gnomefreak> Zemus: the check for defects never is a good test
<Zemus> Then why is it there? :|
<gnomefreak> Zemus: download ISO check md5sums of ISO with the md5sum dir wher eyou downloaded it, burn at slowest speed possible
<Zemus> gnomefreak, it's easier to just burn a new one than see if the old one is bad :P
<gnomefreak> Zemus: its not looking as hard as people expect it makes sure dirs are there files are there but no what the file is
<[reed] > Anybody else having a problem where whenever xscreensaver starts, the X session dies?
<gnomefreak> checking md5sum makes sure all files dirs are the same from whats on site and whats on your file system
<gnomefreak> [reed] : nope and that is the first time ive seen that one
<[reed] > well, it's happening consistently for me
<[reed] > :/
<[reed] > if I run xscreensaver, my X session dies
<[reed] > hehe
<gnomefreak> [reed] : i would file a bug and if x is crashing/shutting down try to get strace or backtrace
<gnomefreak> does it happen on all xscreensavers or just some
<gnomefreak> example just the gl ones?
<jobobo> hello, does anyone know if there are plans after gutsy is released to have the tickless patches applied to the x86_64 version?
<gnomefreak> Jaymac: not yet please lets get one out the door first
<[reed] > gnomefreak: not sure... let me test
<gnomefreak> [reed] : is conpiz enabled?
<[reed] > gnomefreak: nope, my ATI card doesn't support 3d accel
<[reed] > well, it does, but only on the proprietary drivers
<gnomefreak> [reed] : good
<[reed] > that I don't run
<gnomefreak> [reed] : test other screensavers ;) make sure you remember what ones do and dont kill X
<kyja> even kubuntu alternate tribe 5 does not finnish install on my hp zd8000. it kills my hp laptop like the plug got pulled
<kyja> power has died before finnish everytime with tribe 5 and beta
<kyja> its like it does not have cpu scaling and it over heats
<gnomefreak> kyja: and you expected it to work?
<Jaymac> gnomefreak, sorry?
<gnomefreak> Jaymac: what?
<Jaymac> <gnomefreak> Jaymac: not yet please lets get one out the door first
<gnomefreak> Jaymac: asking about support for hardy
<gnomefreak> did i type your nick?
<Jaymac> I've not said anything in here in a while :)
<kyja> well, usualy ubuntu live cds dont over heat my machine so I though if it was not going t work it would just gobble my hard drive making it impossible to recover my other partition :)
<kyja> overheating was not expected no
<kyja> just thought I would let you all know
<gnomefreak> Jaymac: sorry tab completion
<Jaymac> no worries
<Jaymac> thought i was popular for a minute :)
<gnomefreak> kyja: there are alot of changes going on with desktop cd at this time we held off adding these things to beta due to breakage. please get daily desktop cd from 09252007 should work (make sure md5sum is right before burning and burn at slowest speed possible
<gnomefreak> tuesdays ISO once installed may have 2 updates for it
<gnomefreak> udev and something else (cant remember
<scizzo-> I really can't understand that my graphic is slow..... :(
<scizzo-> well more of why its slow
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: could be becasue of compiz
<kyja> ok no problem. I know its beta, just worried you have like 3 weeks before thousands of laptops cant finnish installs. but I have faith I never had a problem with any release so far. :)
<gnomefreak> most likely the cause
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: well...it could....but I don't use it... :P hehe
<gnomefreak> kyja: it wont be released if it doesnt work
<kyja> :)
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: are you sure?
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: yep...
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: its enabled by default if you add your drivers
<gnomefreak> unless intel965 and a couple of otehr cards
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: its set to none and no background process of it
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: what card?>
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: +it can't be started with xinerama.....hmmm...maybe its the xinerama stuff
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: geforce 8800 GTS
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: very well could be it could be hundreds of things (this is why i went to most popular choices)
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: 128mb?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ vcard
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: 640MB
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: its the rendering that is slow
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: and it starts in GDM
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: like its slow when using widescreen resolution or something
<gnomefreak> than its X not your card
<scizzo-> not sure what it is really
<Tm_T> I'm on Gutsy, YAY!
<Tm_T> that means, lots of lots of compiling ;(
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: almost feels like there is something bothering the rendering
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: or cache or something simular making the refresh rate or something go slow...
<scizzo-> the desktop effects I can't get started just because of the xinerama stuff that I have bug reported
<scizzo-> !bug 140819
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140819 in displayconfig-gtk "Should use TwinView instead of Xinerama for NVIdia cards" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140819
<gnomefreak> displayconfig-gtk need updating
<gnomefreak> someone was working on it the other day
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: i dont really know what could cause that other than the dual display or drivers for your card
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: gonna dig more into searching for answers on the wonderful internet
<woodwizzle> is it possible to get lightscribe working in gutsy?
<Amaranth> displayconfig-gtk + nvidia == bad
<Amaranth> because it uses xinerama to setup dual head
<Amaranth> which is not supported by nvidia and causes problems with compiz
<scizzo-> Amaranth: well how can you use the twinview then to use the same function as the xinerama offers?
<gnomefreak> ha i mixture of what i was thinking :)
<Amaranth> scizzo-: oh, did I guess your problem?
<Amaranth> scizzo-: open up nvidia-settings
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: think you pinpointed it
<Zambezi> An odd problem. Feisty works fine. After upgrading to Gutsy it just black. No console.
<scizzo-> Amaranth: yes "but" I tried using twin view with starting compiz.....then the first screen gave me the decorations around the windows but the other screen did not get it...however both screens got the compiz function started.....
<francois> Should I keep the same xorg file after upgrading to gutsy ?
<scizzo-> Amaranth: and this is after trying --replace also to see if that made any difference
<[reed] > gnomefreak: filed bug #145881
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145881 in xscreensaver "X session dies when xscreensaver runs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145881
<gnomefreak> [reed] : find a reason yet?
<Amaranth> scizzo-: sounds like you used multiscreen, not twinview
<gnomefreak> [reed] : is it what types of screensavers?
<[reed] > gnomefreak: nope... crashes on multiple screensavers (even non-gl)
<gnomefreak> [reed] : is the lock set? if so unlock it and see
<gnomefreak> maybe the lock is killing X
<gnomefreak> that was an issue in feisty testing
<[reed] > both `gnome-screensaver-command -l` and `gnome-screensaver-command -a` kill it
<scizzo-> gonna test the nvidia-settings stuff now
<ConstyXIV> Does azureus segfault for anyone else?
<[reed] > gnomefreak: it's not the lock
<scizzo-> right I am now using the desktop effects with the nvidia-settings stuff on
<Zambezi> Any idea why ATI x300 Mobil give a guy blackscreen? It worked in Feisty. Just default installation.
<Zambezi> Sorry. x700
<scizzo-> however the seconds screens metacity is not starting and control of focus is hard to fix at the moment
<scizzo-> and turning off the effect makes metacity on the second screen come back
<jimmygoon> I must say... I think Gutsy may be the finest release ever
<woodwizzle> Yeah gutsy is pretty slick
<woodwizzle> easy to get new codecs and nvidia drivers
<woodwizzle> cinch to turn on compiz
<scizzo-> but the graphics are working much better
<woodwizzle> Flash was easy to install even on my amd64
<jimmygoon> I'm particularly smitten with the gnome2.2 :)
<woodwizzle> jimmygoon: Yeah its a good bit of polish on top of .18, I've been running 2.20 for a while though so I've been focused on the new ubuntu specefic stuff
<Marco> is the performance difference between the generic kernel and 386 kernel significant?
<jimmygoon> OH SNAPZ. It loads past logs? no wai!
<jimmygoon> xchat rocks!
<Marco> the 386 kernel is not working with my sound and not detecting that my processor has more than one core (it's quad core)
<Marco> the generic kernel is working perfectly
<Marco> concerned about performance though
<jimmygoon> A couple quick questions: 1- Is there any way to use gnome2.22's encrypted archive feature?
<RAOF> Marco: Generic is more optimised than -386, which is legacy only.
<Marco> O.o
<Marco> are you *sure*
<RAOF> Marco: Yes.
<Marco> :o
<RAOF> Marco: The -386 kernel has optimisations set lower, smp disabled, and a couple of drivers that aren't SMP safe.  That's the difference.
<RAOF> Marco: Which is why you don't get SMP on -386 :)
<ConstyXIV> jimmygoon: install the seahorse package
<jimmygoon> ConstyXIV, thanks  - did Ubuntu choose to remove that feature intentionaly?
<ConstyXIV> jimmygoon: i believe they just didn't feel like most (normal) people needed an encryption package out of the box
<jimmygoon> ConstyXIV, yeah, too many threads "I forgot my password to my encrypted folder of really important stuff..."
<jimmygoon> ConstyXIV, maybe you can answer my second question- is there an easy/fast way to make my main menu entry narrower... (shorter) they are too thick
<ConstyXIV> jimmygoon: i don't know
<jimmygoon> ConstyXIV, ok. well thanks a bunch anyway!
<Instabin> What program can i use to create a dvd from an avi
<jbinder> I think k3b?
<jbinder> K3b
<defcon_> where can I find the w32codecs "restricted formats" for gutsy
<RAOF> !medibuntu | defcon_
<ubotu> defcon_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Marco> oh yeah, I meant to mention that
<Marco> the default text sizes in gnome
<Marco> are too large
<Marco> and make the menus look awkward
<RAOF> Marco: Fix your DPI settings (System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts->Advanced)
<Marco> my dpi is at 96
<Marco> oh wait
<Marco> nvm
<Marco> I did adjust the dpi
<Marco> lol
<Marco> I lowered it from 100
<RAOF> Is that your correct DPI?  You should be able to find out with "xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<RAOF> Marco: But feel free to file a bug if that dpi is incorrect.
<Marco> the ideal dpi on my monitor is 101, that's what it was originally at probably
<Marco> xdpyinfo confirms that
<Marco> I like text a bit smaller though
<RAOF> Ah, well...
<tamgo> anyone else have gutsu spontaneously freeze on theme?
<bur[n] er> tamgo: only when I come back after it being idle for awhile... and only occasionally
* bur[n] er is guessing "random" screensaver hits a GL one and that freaks out the video card causing a halt
<channel200> Has anyone successfully updated Feisty to Gutsy beta from the alternate CD yet?
* scizzo- pokes gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> yes?
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: BU!
<gnomefreak> CV!
<gnomefreak> what is bu?
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: ummm quick thing about panels and notification areas.....I changed it all now
<gnomefreak> channel200: upgrading is a bit tricky atm
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: just ask if i know ill answer
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: I am using "twinview" sorta with new config.....which is not really what I wanted but I am still error searching a bit...
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: yeah I just need to explain what I have done
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: ok so I managed to remove the panels on the one screen and then start them again using Run -> gnome-panel
<channel200> gnomefreak: I've seen two problems - the upgrade is stalling on file retrieval from the CD before complete, but also, if connected to the net it seems to be moving back to online repository updating. I was wondering if this is a known problem.
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: however when I start pidgin on screen "1" the notification area does not give me the notifications if you know what I mean
<VousDeux> is it possible to play the games like at shockwave.com or pogo.com on Ubuntu?
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: however if I start it on screen "0" it starts the notification of the pidgin application
<gnomefreak> channel200: you didnt comment out the net repos
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: there are 2 notification areas one on screen "1" and one on "0"
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: im not sure about 2 screens
<gnomefreak> VousDeux: yes install flash/gnash and sun-java
<gnomefreak> i would use sun-java5-plugin if using firefox
<gnomefreak> sun-java6 seems to have issues lately
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: narf
<VousDeux> hmmm...isn't there a difference between flash and shockwave?
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: no problem mate....just wanted another head on what might have been causing this
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: :)
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: i only need one screen on each pc and i have plenty of those
<gnomefreak> VousDeux: yes there is but for pogo you dont need shockwave
<VousDeux> I have flash running, but when I try to launch a game it says my browser is not supported
<gnomefreak> VousDeux: in pogo?
<VousDeux> that was on shockwave.com
<gnomefreak> VousDeux: i play almost daily
<gnomefreak> ther eisnt shockwave support
<gnomefreak> there isnt
<VousDeux> do you use firefox?
<channel200> gnomefreak: any idea why it's stalling on 'Fetching the upgrades' before it's read all the files?
<gnomefreak> VousDeux: you can try libshockwave but i dont think it will help
<gnomefreak> channel200: if the cdrom repo isnt the only one enabled yes
<gnomefreak> VousDeux: yes and iceape and 10 others
<VousDeux> maybe if I just get one of those user-agent plugins it will work
<gnomefreak> give or take
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: its a nasty work habbit I have with 2 screens
<gnomefreak> VousDeux: shockwave is very unlikely to work at all
<VousDeux> okay, I'm just trying to make sure everything would work for my Mom if I set her up with a Ubuntu box
<VousDeux> I know she won't like it if she has to give up anything she enjoys
<gnomefreak> VousDeux: you can try it, im able to watch the videos on apple.com :)
<VousDeux> with libshockwave?
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: is there anything special she does?
<VousDeux> I was trying to test it on my x86_64, but that seems to present a whole new set of challenges
<VousDeux> I'm not sure what all she does, I just wanted to make sure anything she wanted to do would work.
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: i'm assuming she does the standard web browsing, email, im, and light WP usage?
<luckyone> hello all
<luckyone> I am having some serious troubles post-gusty upgrade
<VousDeux> ConstyXIV, most likely...and lots of online games
<luckyone> I can't set my time, my system thinks it is 01/01/05
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: online as in flash games, or online as in counterstrike? :)
<VousDeux> ConstyXIV, flash games :)
<luckyone> I can't log into the desktop very consistently
<ConstyXIV> flash 9 works just fine in linux
<ConstyXIV> so does java
<VousDeux> ConstyXIV, I'm just not quite sure what role shockwave might play in her current activities
<ConstyXIV> well, assuming 32 bit linux
<ConstyXIV> yeah, shockwave could be an issue
<ConstyXIV> but i don't see too much of it myself anymore
<ConstyXIV> in fact, i don't think i've seen shockwave on a website since 2002ish
<VousDeux> what I'm trying to offer her is a more trouble-free way of doing what she enjoys to do...without all of the threats she is constantly exposed to
<VousDeux> one thing for sure...her winmodem has to go
<luckyone> VousDeux: it is a tough switch, I tried to do the same thing with my in laws
<luckyone> VousDeux: good luck!
<VousDeux> thanks :)
<luckyone> using the terminal what do I need to tell apt-get to have it reinstall most packages?
<luckyone> like the core ubuntu ones
<ConstyXIV> VousDeux: do you have a ubuntu machine set up?  let her loose on it and see if theres anything missing
<luckyone> I did this, attempted to migrate from kubuntu to ubuntu, then upgraded to gusty
<luckyone> now stuff isn't working correctly
<luckyone> first things first, why doesn't my system synch time to a time server?
<VousDeux> since I tried to install java on my x86_64 the other day, the j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin says it's broken(installed). There does not seem to be an option to uninstall it.
<VousDeux> both times since then when I have installed daily updates, it also tried to update the java plugin, but fails
<VousDeux> I also cannot seem to install Blackdown because it says there was an error that might break something that is already installed
<channel200> luckyone: ntp is installed/enabled by default. have you done that?
<VousDeux> ahhh...I just found 'request removal' under details
<channel200> luckyone: ntp isn't installed/enabled by default. have you enabled?
<luckyone> channel200: yes
<luckyone> it is installed
<luckyone> and configured to look at three time servers
<luckyone> channel200: I can't seem to get past loging
<VousDeux> shoot, it still won't install blackdown
<Pici> Hmm... Klog seems to me using up 100% cpu and I dont know why.
<channel200> luckyone: loging?
<Pici> Its burning my lap :o
<winbond> check it out, when i execute a start script for firefox from the terminal ./firefox it starts quickly and its ready to go, but when i start it from a shortcut on the desktop, it starts but there is a busy icon bouncing for another 30 seconds, whats the problem?
<luckyone> channel200: where should I start?
<luckyone> channel200: ahh, sorry login
<luckyone> Pici: are you on AMD64?
<Pici> luckyone: Nope.
<channel200> luckyone: how far do you get?
<luckyone> Pici: my problem was evms
<luckyone> Pici: do ps -ef | grep evms and see if you have two processes running
<luckyone> channel200: I get to the login screen, enter my name and pass, then nothing
<luckyone> channel200: screen goes light brown
<channel200> luckyone: I'd do a console login and check the x11 log
<Pici> luckyone: nope not even one
<luckyone> channel200: I am logged in on the console right nwo
<VousDeux> I don't understand why blackdown says it has a conflict with stuff I don't even have installed
<luckyone> Pici: what does /var/log/syslog.0 say?
<channel200> luckyone: look in /var/log
<Pici> luckyone: nothing special
<Pici> I'm just going to kill it and see if the problem occurs again.
<luckyone> channel200: I have, there is a lot of stuff there, I don't have a clue what my problem is
<channel200> luckyone: is this an upgrade? from 7.04 or 7.10 alpha?
<luckyone> 7.04
<luckyone> channel200: it worked great on my desktop, so I decided to give it a whirl on my media server... doh
<channel200> luckyone: check /etc/X11 for backup copies of xorg.conf
<luckyone> channel200: it isn't an Xorg problem
<luckyone> channel200: if it was, the login screen wouldn't be able to display
<luckyone> channel200: and I get that far
<channel200> luckyone: I'm not certain that's true. I've had X problems with my 7.10 installation for the last week - with each update
<channel200> luckyone: I could get to the login screen several times, but problems after login.
<luckyone> channel200: k, what did you look for in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<channel200> luckyone: I copied a clean backup into place
<channel200> luckyone: I have no experience debugging X
<luckyone> channel200: I feel pretty comfortable with X, we got very intimate this past weekend while I learned how to tell the nvidia driver to drive my 1080p display
<luckyone> going to restart
<luckyone> be back in a flash
<scizzo-> ok well I am half way to get it working with the screens as I want
<channel200> gnomefreak: can you explain the problem with a cd upgrade if it also sees net repos?
<gnomefreak> channel200: it wont use the cdrom repo so no sense in using cd or cant use cd
<channel200> gnomefreak: I presume this is well known - not worth reporting, then
<gnomefreak> channel200: if you installed anything that is not in the official repos you might have issues after the upgrade
<gnomefreak> channel200: if you have net repos enalbed and using the cd to upgrade that is user error not a bug
<gnomefreak> cdrom repo attepts to grab packages from the cd
<gnomefreak> the net repos grab packages from net/archives
<scizzo-> someone that can suggest for me how to get the screens to change default screen?
<channel200> gnomefreak: the second line of the upgrade status dialog is 'Updating software channels'. I presume that means updating the repos list
<gnomefreak> channel200: and it means the cd is useless
<darrend> my laptop just started doing a strange thing.. atfer name/password input in gdm, the user (any user) session takes ages to load..
<gnomefreak> its grabbing the packages from archive.ubuntu.com
<darrend> like 4 minutes to change the background image and 20 more to show any apps
<channel200> gnomefreak: That's what the dialog indicates (at a very slow rate too)
<gnomefreak> channel200: your not using the cd for anything atm
<darrend> no sign of CPU/disk/net activity during this period ata ll
<darrend> any ideas?
<gnomefreak> it may fail if cd in in due to it not finding the packages
<strabes> I have a strange question
<RAOF> darrend: If you had huge disc I/O, I'd suggest that it'd be artifact of tracker indexing, but if you don't, then I don't know.
<nosrednaekim> darrend: is this an old machine?
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: Do you use a wireless network?
<channel200> gnomefreak: If I run gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" the upgrade reads from the CD until about 2/3 the way through the file list, then stops. It is reading the cd
<darrend> nosrednaekim: no, very high spec and it only just started doing this
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<gnomefreak> channel200: if you are going to use the cd comment out all other repos in /etc/apt/sources.list if you are gonna use net remove the cd
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: I'm seeing it as well, it appears to be an issue (being actively worked on with NetworkManager and wpa_supplicant). If you log-out and log-in again does that do it nice and fast?
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: I haven't waited long enough to be able to log out properly yet - I get fed up waiting and hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: I'll wait longer for the session to load fully (to see if it actually does)
<strabes> I have it set so the screen dims when idle. The problem is that in gnome-screensaver-preferences i have it set to regard the computer as idle after 1 minute. When that 1 minute is up, the screen undims.
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: From a VT console I noticed also that xorg pushes 100% CPU usage for quite a time during GDM startup, not sure if it is totally to do with compiz or not yet - I'm working on some ACPI hibernate issues
<gnomefreak> channel200: running that command should add the cdrom repo and comment out the net repos but since this is gutsy there is no telling why it didnt maybe upgrade process changed. i know right this minute the devels say to either use update-manager to upgrade or do a clean install (so maybe the alternates arent set up for upgrade yet.
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: hmm.. the CPU fan just kicked in so I guess CPU is high just now.  Don't want to switch to a VT to look at top as I get  a black screen on returning to X
<gnomefreak> if you do use update-manager make sure you have the latest version of update-manager in feisty-updates
<channel200> gnomefreak: what does an entry for a CD in the sources list look like? I don't see one in there now
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: what video chipset is it?
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: nvidia
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: same here
<darrend> I think the black screen is to do with the slow startup though, normally it's ok
<darrend> panel's just loading now.. might be able to log out in a few minutes :)
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: what I do is, from the GDM log-in screen switch to a VT, login, and start top ... switch to GDM, log-in, and switch back to the VT instantly and watch
<VousDeux> any ideas as to how the Xorg.0.log could conclude that the synaptics device is not installed, but it still generally functions (except cannot be configured or disabled)?
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: why would it have suddebly started doing this - I didn't even update/upgrade with apt-get so nothing should have changed in the packages
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: its using a generic mouse driver?
<darrend> *suddenly
<Marco> VousDeux, is it possible that the driver isn't working but xorg is implementing some basic functionality with generic drivers?
<gnomefreak> VousDeux: maybe the app for it isnt installed (config app or whatever)
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: 'suddenly' ? since when? have you not allowed updates for some time?
<VousDeux> how can I answer that?
<Marco> darrend, I had that exact problem
<Marco> my xorg.conf had been filled with crap
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: first timne I switched the laptop on for 3-4 days.
<Marco> for some odd reason
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: examine the synaptic history in /root/.synaptic/log for the recent changes, see if you can pin it down
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: ok, I finally managed to log out normally from an X session, but same thing now happening when I try to login again.  I'll check that log..
<VousDeux> I'm not sure if a generic mouse driver would explain it, because even the synaptic scroller works
<jcg> Does the Beta mean that from now there will just be bugfixes to packages?
<IntuitiveNipple> I usually do "sudo grep -i '<package>' /root/.synaptic/log/*"
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: That kind of thing can sometimes be caused by a DNS name resolution time-out. It can affect silly things like starting a gnome-terminal session, for example
<polorix> Hey everyone. I'm on a fresh install of the Gusty beta. I have compiz and all working with the wobbly crap and all. I was wondering how i configure the effects..like choose which ones and the key combonations for certain things like the cube.
<IntuitiveNipple> polorix: System > Preferences > Appearance
<IntuitiveNipple> polorix: and "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings"
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: I normally use aptitude (cmd line) when updating manually, but there is stuff in the .synaptic/log/ dir from 3 days ago.. both network-manager and wpa-supplicant were upgraded
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: I guess this is automated updates?
<scizzo-> anyone has any idea of why o why I can't make one screen the default instead of the other?
<polorix> IntuitiveNipple: well that only enables what i just said i enabled...but how do i configure?
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: That might be it. There's some issues with wpa spending a loooong time initialising which haven't yet been solved
<VousDeux> the only thing I see unde lsmod is psmouse, but it doesn't say what is using it...I also have a USB mouse attached
<IntuitiveNipple> polorix: and "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings"
<scizzo-> it seems at the moment that they are mixed up a bit and also that the default screen I want is not the default screen.... :(
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: well, my laptop is now no more use than as a door stop.. is there a bug tracking this fault anywhere?
<nosrednaekim> darrend: you can login fro a command line, right?
<polorix> IntuitiveNipple: where is that? all i see is "Extra"
<darrend> nosrednaekim: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend:  In launchpad, there's several. You need to pin down whether this is the cause of your specific problem first. Best way to do that is to kill NetworkManager before GDM starts
<nosrednaekim> darrend: try installing another windowmanager like KDE or XFCE
<nosrednaekim> darrend: and see if that fixes it.
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: that way nm-applet won't be trying to connect to the WiFi - if you still get the delay then it looks likely to be another cause
<polorix> Can anyone help?
<darrend> nosrednaekim: quite, I was in the process of switching from xubuntu on this machine to get better support for things like wireless roaming! Maybe I shouldn't.
<VousDeux> okay, the devices file I created says I have a "Macintosh mouse button emulation" that is handled by mouse0 event0...could this have anything to do with my synaptics device?
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: I'll try that
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: yep... you have a mac?
<VousDeux> no, not a mac
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: I note from the console login that the network is connected ok with DHCP assigned address but restarting gdm and logging in still produces this behaviour
<polorix> Does anyone know anything about the compiz stuff?
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: ok, so, next I'd be watching 'top' like a hawk whilst GDM starts
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: that should give you a clue as to where to focus
<VousDeux> it also lists my USB receiver and my Logitech Wheel mouse, the latter says it is handled my mouse2
<VousDeux> the USB receiver is handled by mouse1
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: then next I'd probably stop GDM and start it manually via strace (with appropriate options to limit output somewhat) to see where all the action is
<VousDeux> those are the only devices that seem to be mouse related
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: right, I killed all NetworkManager and related procs before restarting gdm.  Now I get to login quickly, but my session is screwed (no panels, messed up fonts/icon settings etc)
<VousDeux> I'm not clear on how the mouse0 device may be related to my touch pad
<VousDeux> maybe it is being mis-identified
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: interesting... it is worth a full restart but don't log-in until you've kille NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher - see if it is still fast
<gunny> upgrade to  2.6.22-12-generic seems to have made my microphone stop working on my latop anyone else have a similiar problem?
<polorix> VousDeux: do you know anything about the compiz stuff?
<VousDeux> polorix, I'm afraid not
<IntuitiveNipple> gunny: Have you tried altering the sound device's input options?
<VousDeux> I don't plan on spending much time on software stuff until I'm sure I have all of the hardware issues resolved
<gunny> no not yet just came across the problem..everything else works ok though
<VousDeux> and this touch pad is driving me up the wall
<gunny> thats is the alsa config stuff ?
<IntuitiveNipple> From the sound icon in the notification tray, right-click choose "Open Volume Control" then 'Edit > Preferences' and "Show All"
<IntuitiveNipple> then check out the "Switches" and "Recording" tabs to ensure the microphone is enabled and not muted
<VousDeux> I submitted everything I was supposed to for the bug report, but I don't even think anyone even looked at it
<gunny> done that thks  everything is unmuted enabled...
<IntuitiveNipple> gunny: what did you use to test the microphone input?
<VousDeux> I'm thinking about downloading some other live CDs to see if others recognize my touch pad
<gunny> sound recorder, skype (which was working)
<luckyone> ok, finally got logged in to my server
<luckyone> now I need to figure out why my ntp service isn't working
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: ok, full restart/kill NetworkManager/restartgdm/login is now fast (had to manually load gnome-panel, and desktop icons are missing)
<gunny> IntuitiveNipple: and both internal external mic testedI think its a regression in the kernel/alsa drivers perhaps
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: but no net connection (expected I assume)
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend:   hmmm, that sounds like maybe a related DNS issue, what does /etc/resolv.conf show? If it shows an external DNS server then you may be able to explain the issue by virtue of the system trying to resolve the local PCs name via an external server which it can't reach, and therefore long time-outs occur as it retries
<IntuitiveNipple> gunny: There was an issue some time back I found a workaround for, I'm just trying to locate it
<CountX> yay beta works
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: resolv.conf is as normal (supplied by my own DHCP server) although the laptop name is not in DNS on my local network - but then it never has been before either and it worked ok
<brandon_> has anybody got system>preferences>font as an option in gutsy?
<darrend> (sorry, to be clear, it points to a local DNS server)
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: hmm.. after login to X, I restart NetworkMAnager from VT and switch back to X.  nm-applet is waiting for my password and then connects to home wireless AP
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: So it might be somehow stuck waiting for password but you can't see the dialog?
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: then I log out, try to login and back to original long waits
<IntuitiveNipple> hmm
<kevinO> if im running the tribe 5 cd, will i be updated to the beta automagically?
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: so it does look like NetworkManager is very much part of the problem
<CountX> kevinO, read the topic
<IntuitiveNipple> Definitely sounds like a NetworkManager or network-manager-gnome issue of some sort
<kevinO> countx, I did, and thats not what im asking
<CountX> kevinO, whats the problem?
<winbond> check it out, when i execute a start script for firefox from the terminal ./firefox it starts quickly and its ready to go, but when i start it from a shortcut on the desktop, it starts but there is a busy icon bouncing for another 30 seconds, whats the problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> kevinO: The beta CD contains all updates to 2007-09-25/2 :)
<kevinO> do i have to get the cd , or will I be updated automatically through the updates?
<kevinO> I alredy have the tribe 5 cd installed
<IntuitiveNipple> kevinO: If you apply updates then you'll be up-to-date
<gunny> IntuitiveNipple: appears similiar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/144037 although my h/w is Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144037 in ubuntu "mic and line in doesn't work on intel HDA G33 (ICH9)" [Undecided,New] 
<osmosis> I rebooted and I started in 640x480.  WTF ?
<kevinO> IntuitiveNipple: the ones that come automatically, or do i have to do a manual update?
<polorix> how do i initiate the 3D cube in gusty? like theres a key and botton place but it just sets them to disabled when i try to change them
<scizzo-> starting to drive me crazy that I don't know how to tell xorg to use DPF-1 as standard screen instead of DPF-0
<IntuitiveNipple> kevinO: The automatic updates
<CountX> kevinO, dist-upgrade should do
<kevinO> i just thought i would have got a bunch of updates today while i was gone, but there were only 3
<brandon_> has anybody got system>preferences>font as an option in gutsy?
<darrend> has the kernel freeze occurreed now for gutsy.. is 22-12 what will be released?
<Xero> brandon_, it's supposed to all be in Appearance
<CountX> Xero, sup
<Xero> CountX, nothing.
<gunny> darrend: hope not
<brandon_> Xero: sorry, you're right
<Xero> What's the difference in gksu and gksudo
<darrend> gunny: no, Oct 4th is kernel freeze.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<darrend> ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> gunny: Finally found it! Check this out, see if it helps https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/134125/comments/6
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134125 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy]  microphone doesn't work after kernel and kernel-modules update" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<gunny> IntuitiveNipple: thks will check it out
<CoasterMaster> Is the gusty beta include a liveCD?
<CoasterMaster> *Does
<polorix> Yes
<CoasterMaster> Thanks, want to give it a try, but don't want to permanently install it
<nosrednaekim> yes CoasterMaster
<Xero> Why doesn't compiz work with screen grabbing screensavers like GFlux?
<ggilbert> haha, today was the gutsy beta release? I'd wondered why there weren't many updates the last couple of days
<user01> is there a way to figure out where a package puts its files?
<user01> in the hierarcy?
<nosrednaekim> user01:  yup...
<nosrednaekim> dpkg -S <package name>
<user01> nosrednaekim: thanks
<user01> is there something wrong with the reg ubuntu room?
<user01> channel i should say
<Xero> Why doesn't compiz work with screen grabbing screensavers like GFlux?
<nosrednaekim> IDK, I hang out in #kubuntu usually
<VousDeux> okay, 32-bit didn't support my touch pad either
<penguincentral> hi, can anyone help me out with gizmo.  I'm using 7.10alpha5
<user01> nosrednaekim: grrr the packager moved the files all over the place it would make it a lot easier to follow the program instructions if they didnt do that
<polorix> Is anyone else having trouble getting the 3D box to work?
<nosrednaekim> thats the way linux works :)
<osmosis> polorix: im on a fresh install, first boot res was fine, but second boot now im stuck in 640x480
<Vuen> hey guys, why are the beta releases all dvds? has ubuntu dropped cd support?
<osmosis> Vuen: i got the cd
<user01> nosrednaekim: ill just download the tar so i know where the files are if i have to refer to them
<polorix> osmosis: yeah i just fixed that
<nosrednaekim> user01: ;)
<wabiD> is there a way to replace text with sed that has slashes and blackslashes
<Vuen> wabiD: yes, escape them
<Vuen> \/ and //
<wabiD> ?
<Vuen> sorry, \/ and \\
<wabiD> what
<osmosis> too bad bullet proof x runs such a low resolution that I cant see the buttons on the graphics config app.
<wabiD> holdup ill explain
<RAOF> wabiD: Or use s_foo//_bar-baz__
<Vuen> a backslash escapes something so it is not interpreted. so if you want to use a slash in a regular expression, escape it with a backslash
<Vuen> i.e. \/ will recognize /
<Vuen> and \\ will recognize \
<user01> i think im going to have to reinstall gutsy when it gets stable. . . few things getting screwed up with all these updates...
<wabiD> ok what is the easiest command to turn every instance of \ into / in an entire directory
<wabiD> the extension is .m3u
<Vuen> an alternative for forward slashes, as raof said, is simply to use a different character as a delimiter
<wabiD> ive only been using linux for a week without any windows inbetween
<Vuen> i'm confused, you're renaming files? then use rename, not sed
<wabiD> so i can replace / witn >
<wabiD> no
<wabiD> im editing txt files
<wabiD> they are playlists from windows
<Vuen> ahh
<Vuen> i see the problem now :)
<wabiD> yea the problem is
<wabiD> im playing the files from an xbox
<wabiD> and i imported the files from my roommates computer to the xbox
<wabiD> and the directory they are now is smb://* and they were in c:\
<Vuen> then this would probably do the trick: sed -i 's_\\_/_g' *.m3u
<wabiD> so i have to switch every slash in a shitload of files
<Vuen> back up your files first though
<polorix> Does anyone know why the key combinations for the advanced desktop effects settings..dont work?
<IntuitiveNipple> find . -name '*.m3u' -exec sed -i -e 's/\\/\//g' {} \;
<wabiD> i have a backup on the xbox
<wabiD> polorix some of them do
<wabiD> its a weird problem i cant fix
<wabiD> winkey R/T/L dont work
<wabiD> but winkey S does
<wabiD> actually R works L/T/C dont
<wabiD> vuen will that be recursive
<wabiD> i have some of the files within a folder
<Vuen> wabiD: nope. but IntuitiveNipple's would be :)
<wabiD> i dont need to find
<wabiD> they are all within my /playlists/ folder
<wabiD> on my desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> find will do a recursive search into subfolders
<Vuen> wabiD:no, you do need find if they're in separate folders
<wabiD> ok thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> and -exec the sed command for each matching file
<darrend> er.. I just did a dist-upgrade and now my wireless module appears to be missing! ("Module iwl4965 not found" when modprobing it
<wabiD> so -name is the directory?
<polorix> wabiD: well i cant get the rotating cube..i set it use ctrk+alt+z but nothing happens. and yes it's enabled
<Vuen> backup your stuff first though wabiD
<Vuen> wabiD: no, first you navigate into your playlists folder
<wabiD> i have a backup on the xbox and the windows computer
<darrend> anyone else using this driver?
<Vuen> . is the directory
<wabiD> what does -name do
<Vuen> -name specifies a regex to match
<Vuen> i.e. it only matches files that match *.m3u
<wabiD> ok cool
<wabiD> thats awesome, thanks a lot
<user01> ooo download rate going between 6000 b/s and 15 kB/s im burning up the airwaves
<IntuitiveNipple> wabi read it is: find <starting_directory> -name <match_expression> -exec <command_to_execute> ...
<IntuitiveNipple> where "." means 'current directory'
<user01> wow now at a steady 22 kB/s shutting down pidgin :)
<user01> 3G please come soon
<user01> still better than satellite i guess
* nosrednaekim is on dial-up
<wabiD> so . executes the current directory
<wabiD> rather than /
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: .... http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/77
<user01> nosrednaekim: im sure its faster than 6000 b /s
<IntuitiveNipple> wabiD: Yes; you could put '/home/username/Music' if you wanted to be absolute
<nosrednaekim> user01:  :)
<user01> im on dial-up too through a wireless card :)
<user01> only paying probably 5 times more than dial up
<nosrednaekim> heh
<user01> they said 3G would come soon and it would be really fast :D
<user01> :/
<wabiD> ok now i have to replace c:/documents and settings/login/my documents/my music to smb://Alec:password@alec/music
<wabiD> what slashes do i not need
<wabiD> IntuitiveNipple, there are too many slashes in the command you gave me (im high and drunk so i cant comprehend /\\/\//
<RAOF> \m/>.>\m/
<IntuitiveNipple> wabiD: read it thus: regex separators 's/<find>/<replace/g' and then escape what you're looking for, and replacing: looking for \\ replae with \/
<IntuitiveNipple> wabiD: Or do as Vuen showed and use 's_\\_\/_g' (using underscore instead of forward-slash as the regex separator
<wabiD> ohh that makes way more sense now
<wabiD> whatever i use first is what seperates the text
<IntuitiveNipple> Reading regex's is an art ... I always add spaces in my mind to understand them
<IntuitiveNipple> wabiD: Yes
<IntuitiveNipple> The thing is to choose a separator *not* used in the search or replace strings
<wabiD> so if i choose a seperator like IWILLNEVERUSETHIS it would work
<IntuitiveNipple> um, no, a single character is all you get
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: yes, I have same location for iwl4965.ko but it won't load
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: can you do modinfo on it?
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: in 2.6.22-10 the location of the .ko files is different
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: no, "could not find module iwl4965"
<Vuen> IntuitiveNipple: you don't need to escape the forward slash if it's not the separator
<Vuen> 's_\\_/_g' should do
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: Same location for 2.6.22-10 here
<channel200> has anyone done a 7.10 beta installation on a Broadcom wifi machine?
<IntuitiveNipple> Vuen: I just altered my previous example when showing the alternate separators
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: Same location for 2.6.22-10 here
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: try "sudo depmod -a"
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: that driver is in /lib/modules/2.6.22-10/-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko on my machine
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: depmod -a had no effect
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: $ modinfo iwl4965
<IntuitiveNipple> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/origin/iwl4965.ko
<darrend> yes - I just don't get that.  I get "module not found"
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm, have you got the linux-ubuntu-modules installed for 22-12 ?
<darrend> yes
<CountX> anyone use vmware?
<darrend> hence I have the file on disk
<darrend> I also tried reinstalling it with no change
<IntuitiveNipple> that is weird
<darrend> mm
<CountX> i cant seem to get vmware-player installed
<darrend> I may try a fresh install from the beta cd.  I have stuff partitioned like /home and /opt to make it easy enough to do.  Its a bit late here now - way past bedtime :)
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: thanks for the help
<wabiD> IntuitiveNipple, you said
<wabiD> 's/<find>/<replace/g'
<IntuitiveNipple> good luck with it
<wabiD> did you mean
<wabiD> 's/<find>/<replace>/g'
<IntuitiveNipple> wabiD: You got it
<wabiD> that was the pot
<CountX> does vmware just not work on gutsy?
<CountX> why is it in the repos?
<Vuen> CountX: vmware definitely does work on gutsy. do you have a wireless card?
<CountX> Vuen, yes
<CountX> Vuen, why should that matter
<Vuen> what kind of wireless card?
<CountX> bcm4311
<Vuen> ah
<CountX> and it works
<Vuen> do you know whether it uses a binary blob?
<CountX> binary blob?
<Vuen> vmware doesn't like binary blob wireless cards
<Vuen> i know it won't install on my atheros chipset wireless card
<CountX> wtf is a binary blob
<Vuen> nevermind.
<CountX> i cant even install it
<CountX> im not talking about running it
<bur[n] er> can anyone help me with "hotkey-setup" getting installed? I get a lot of "failed to set scancode a4 to keycode 166" "KDSETKEYCODE: Invalid argument" with varying numbers
<Vuen> CountX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/123379
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123379 in vmware-player "vmplayer config script not working :  vmnet not loaded (dup-of: 57957)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57957 in vmware-player "install/uninstall doesn't complete because of broken init-script" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<graft> i'm having weird issues with curses windows drawing REEEAALLY slowly (e.g. alsamixer) and sucking up tons of CPU cycles
<graft> what could be causing this?
* bur[n] er shrugs and opens alsamixer to find it working just as expected
<CountX> Vuen, in apt-get, when i try to install, i never get to download it
<Vuen> hmm, that's wierd
<Vuen> sorry, i don't know what's causing it
<CountX> apt-get says it wont install modules
<sin1> I'm having trouble finding the emerald themes package in synaptic!
<bur[n] er> sin1: it's not there in gutsy
<luckyone> can anyone help me figure out why my windows look so messed up?
<bur[n] er> luckyone: screenshot?  or define "messed up"
<luckyone> bur[n] er: http://www.jenniandjordan.com/files/Screenshot.png
<luckyone> bur[n] er: http://www.jenniandjordan.com/files/ss1.png
<luckyone> bur[n] er: http://www.jenniandjordan.com/files/ss2.png
<bur[n] er> uhh.
<luckyone> bur[n] er: last one, http://www.jenniandjordan.com/files/ss3.png
<bur[n] er> luckyone: maybe it's your monitor, those look fine here
<luckyone> bur[n] er: it is somewhat subtle I know, but look at the buttons on ss3... and the doc bar
<luckyone> everything is very square and black and white
<bur[n] er> oh oh oh, i know!
<bur[n] er> you use KDE?
<luckyone> I *used* kde, then I installed ubuntu-desktop
<bur[n] er> it looks like QT has taken over where you gtk theme should be... can you try another gtk theme like clearlooks?
<luckyone> yes!
<bur[n] er> it could be leftover problem from using QT like theme as your gtk...   let me know if just switching to clearlooks fixes things
<luckyone> yes, it does
<bur[n] er> neato
<bur[n] er> you can probably switch back to human again and be ok
<luckyone> no, breaks
<luckyone> bur[n] er: but excellent job!
<bur[n] er> odd that human is b0rked, but I'd bet you can mess with the theme settings in kcontrol to fix it
<luckyone> how do I make it use gnomish stuff again?
<luckyone> I don't have kcontrol anymore
<bur[n] er> i don't have kde on this one, so i can't tell you the exact screen :\
<luckyone> I have tried to remove all kde stuffs
<bur[n] er> can you remove the package "gtk-qt-engine" ?
<luckyone> yes, should I?
<bur[n] er> yep
<bur[n] er> a --purge couldn't hurt too
<bur[n] er> 'sudo apt-get remove --purge gtk-qt-engine'
<bur[n] er> or just use clearlooks, it's cooler than human imo ;)
<luckyone> ahh yeah, that fixed it!
<luckyone> restarting X brb
<luckyone> thanks
<bur[n] er_> you're welcome!
<luckyone> that was what I was looking for, this was very un-gtk
<graft> gtk widgets aren't as pretty as qt widgets, in my estimation
* bur[n] er_ likes gtk apps for the most part... though digikam > f-spot and amarok > rhythmbox
<GuyFromHell> so something most definately changed in the new gutsy X package? My CPU seems to never like to calm down anymore
* bur[n] er_ prefers gtk widgets... qt is too bright with little contrast
* GuyFromHell agrees with bur[n] er_ 
<graft> eh, depends on the style
<graft> that can easily be adjusted
<bur[n] er_> polyester and lipstick both suck ;)
<graft> i like domino
<bur[n] er_> i used to like baghira :)
<graft> its one flaw is it doesn't render properly in firefox
<cps1966> does kernel really read bios data or is that just bs
* bur[n] er_ is over the apple fanboyism... apple is a heartless corp pushing proprietary locked down crap
<cps1966> seems like bs to me calls my storage drives sda and sdb my main drive sdc
<bur[n] er_> cps1966: got a RAID setup?
<cps1966> and it cant find sdc where root is
<cps1966> nope
<bur[n] er_> weird
<cps1966> two raid cards but not set up as raid
<bur[n] er_> make your main drive in the SATA-0 spot instead of SATA-2
* bur[n] er_ assumes SATA drives
<darwin81> How can I get more advanced Compiz Fusion options? (Cube, Animations)
<bur[n] er_> darwin81: alt+f2, ccsm
<cps1966> partitioner sees it right on old gutsy install disk but beta 1 it doesn't
* luckyone luckyone made a new friend, thanks bur[n] er_
<graft> darwin81: did you install ccsm?
<bur[n] er_> luckyone: anytime
<cps1966> tribe 5
<cps1966> bur[n] er_:  i have 8 drives 4 pata and 4 sata
<bur[n] er_> wow... i have no idea cps1966
<darwin81> Yeah that's what I thought, but just making sure it was safe and there wasn't something else already installed
<cps1966> how in the hell could it ever do sever at that rate
<CountX> wtf is up with http://appdb.winehq.org/
<cps1966> bur[n] er_:  1.9 TB total
<bur[n] er_> cps1966: I used to be a pack rat too ;)
* luckyone chooses clearlooks, the bur[n] er_ endorsed theme
<bur[n] er_> lol
<cps1966> well i really have lots of old stuff from way back in 1998
<bur[n] er_> additionally, it's the gnome endorsed theme as it's the default with a gnome install
<bur[n] er_> cps1966: i'm just teasin ;)  secretly i'm jealous
<bur[n] er_> cps1966: you use deluge?
<cps1966> well it could be worse i have 320 scsi card i have put in yet
<cps1966> and i have 14 drives for that
<bur[n] er_> I pulled out all 'extra' drives to bring down power consumption and noise.  I went from a couple 80 gigs, a 160 gig, and a 120 gig to a single 250 sata
<bur[n] er_> i'm saving 20 watts and a lot of decibels (a lot because i don't have a meter, but it is significant)
<cps1966> well these are silent drives compared to old things
<bur[n] er_> right on... i hate having to blast my music to drown out whining HDs
<bur[n] er_> anyone using virtualbox 1.5 with gutsy and successfully accessing usb devices?  somehow my options for usb vanished
<cps1966> funny live dvd boots fine and it see all my drives right but chokes on partitioner
<bur[n] er_> cps1966: check launchpad?
<hendrixski> is it possible to install the Gutsy Beta in xen?  Or does that only work on dapper like it says in one of the conf files?
<cps1966> :launchpad
<cps1966> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<CountX> how can i mount a folder to look like a cd?
<hendrixski> CountX, what do you mean?  you want to fool your system that a folder is your CD drive?
<CountX> hendrixski, sure
<hendrixski> hhmmm
<bur[n] er_> CountX: you could make that directory an iso and mount that iso
<CountX> ok
<CountX> how do i do that :)
<hendrixski> well, in UNIX, everything's a file
<hendrixski> so I imagine you can just mount it the same way you would a partition
<bur[n] er_> never made an iso?  k3b maybe?   gnomebaker?  brasero?
<CountX> cant i just mount it as a  partition?
<CountX> like so it can go to a folder in /media?
<bur[n] er_> i don't know if you can mount a folder in another folder
<hendrixski> CountX, that's what I'm htinking... you probably want to check that the CD is unmounted then mount something as whatever the CD normally mounts as
<bur[n] er_> i thought the mount command had to be on a device of sorts
<hendrixski> unless bur[n] er_ is right... in which case, no
<hendrixski> then that folder would have to be its own partition
<CountX> ....nvm
<hendrixski> soo... anybody know if it's possible to install the Gutsy Beta in xen?  Or does that only work on dapper like it says in one of the conf files?
<bur[n] er_> CountX: places -> cd/dvd creator, drag your folder, write to disk, pick "file image" instead of your burner and make an .iso
* bur[n] er_ knows crap about xen, but vmware and virtualbox work well
<CountX> bur[n] er_, ok
<hendrixski> bur[n] er_, I've used vmware before, I'm looking to try something different
<hendrixski> well.. I'll find out in a little bit
<Centaur5> Does anybody know if PXE installs with Gutsy are broken cause I've tried everything and can't get it to work?
<CountX> i cant get vmware to install
<CountX> hendrixski, i had to use virtualbox
<CountX> bur[n] er_, how would i go about mounting an iso
<hendrixski> CountX, I've had good luck getting VMWare server to install but somet things in it just wouldn't work... like USB, and a lot of hardware
<CountX> hendrixski, eh, who knows, its prolly my fault it wont install
<IntuitiveNipple> kvm is working well
<hendrixski> CountX, I've heard terrible things about VMware player... if that's what you've used, then I would recommend trying VMWare server
<CountX> mount -o loop /.ISO /media/cd
<CountX> that did it for me
<tiger_> Hi all, Gutsy question, hopefully this is the right place ! Fn keys for brightness are not working while brightness applets do work. It seems something related to acpi_fakekey command. Any idea ?
<CountX> now i just need a serial key for bf 2
<hendrixski> hhhhmmm... htis is strange.... xen installed DAPPER
<hendrixski> WTF?
<sid> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sid> Are there no alternative cds for daily?
<CountX> I (HEART) STARTREK
<Hobbsee> sid: please see the topic
<CountX> and tv-links.co.uk
<Hobbsee> sid: they're on releases.ubuntu.com for the daily cds too
<Hobbsee> (and the beta)
<cps1966> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/daily/current/
<Centaur5> tiger_: Is it a sony?
<CountX> why dont login sounds work/.
<tiger_> not it is hp ( dv6328 / amd64 )
<Centaur5> Hmm...well you might want to file a bug that's what I had to do for my Sony.
<CountX> how can i make my wallpapers cycle?
<tiger_> Thats what I will do. But first, I wanted to be sure thats a bug ;). thanks
<Centaur5> no prob
<hendrixski> :-( this xen thing doesn't look like what I want at all
<Hobbsee> hendrixski: you probably want virtualbox
<hendrixski> Hobbsee, :-/ I probably do... but now I have all this random crap installed on my system because of xen
<hendrixski> and I've been looking at this for 15 minutes now and I can't get it to do more than chroot
<CountX> anyone get battlefield 2 working with wine?
<CountX> and how do i open a cpkg!!???
<Artemis3> tell me if bf1942 works ;)
<RAdams> Why is my system showing up to date if I don't have the beta yet?
<RAdams> Or, how do I upgrade to it from my alpha?
<RAOF> RAdams: Because you do have the beta, which is just another snapshot?
<RAdams> I thought it would just show in my update-manager
<IntuitiveNipple> The beta is the alphas with all updates
<RAdams> RAOF: But I haven't updated since last night
<RAdams> RAOF: I mean yesterday afternoon, actually
<RAOF> And there haven't been any updates since last night.
<RAdams> oh
<RAdams> ok
<RAdams> >.>
* RAdams goes to Terror Alert Orange
<RAdams> Defcon 3
<IntuitiveNipple> but which ABI?
<RAdams> now if I could just figure out why there's STILL a tan "default" background when I boot up...
<RAdams> Any ideas? I changed my desktop background color, and my login background color
<RAdams> but I still see the Ubuntu default background for a moment when booting
<RAdams> X__X
<CountX> why is the wine site down :(
<CountX> nvm
<CountX> its back up
<bur[n] er_> RAdams: i think it's a bug, i get teh same thing... even after i change the color through login window and via desktop background
<RAdams> bur[n] er_: hmm... wonder what would cause that...
<hendrixski> OK... yeah, xen is gonna go.... anybody have to uninstall it yet?
<bur[n] er_> i have no idea, but it happens on all my gutsy machines
<bur[n] er_> it worked in feisty... stupid regressions
<hendrixski> 'cause it installs kernel versions, and crap
<hendrixski> are those safe to just apt-get remove?
<RAdams> hendrixski: if you're not booting from them, then yes :o
<hendrixski> RAdams, I won't be... do I have to reboot out of it to unininstall it though?
<RAdams> hendrixski: would you take the engine out of a car while driving it on the freeway?
<hendrixski> RAdams, ya know... that sounds like fun.... I gotta try it sometime
<hendrixski> hhmm, I guess that's why I couldn't remove the low-latency kernel on my last computer :-/
* RAdams wonders what he should wear to hendrixski's funeral
<hendrixski> RAdams, anything but a xen-source tshirt...It's like a toy for command-line junkies... if I wanted that I'd travel back in time to the 80's
<RAdams> I wish all dark themes didn't suck in GTK
<RAdams> hendrixski: sudo apt-get install emacs
* hendrixski reboots
<RAdams> my one-step method for acquiring crippling mental disorders
<RAdams> I should patent it, really
<RAdams> "Paint fire on the screen" is the kind of important feature I demand from my user interfaces.
* RAdams draws flaming stick figures for a few hours
<RAdams> brb
<ether> please help! gutsy seriously messed up my sound
<ether> my volume buttons now control my "headphone" volume
<ether> and my "master" volume has dissappeared
<kristjan_> I can't make kubuntu login screen make display user custom images, what's the matter?
<AaronMT> Can I dist upgrade from 7.04 to download the beta?
<_dan_> sure u can
<ether> I just did
<_dan_> wouldnt suggets it tho when u have to ask ;)
<ether> but it messed up my sound
<ether> and I had to hammer out bugs for an hour just to get it working properly
<hendrixski> now... if I want to remove z package, and all of that pesky stuff that it did... is it enough to run apt-get remove --purge  and apt-get autoremove... or is there a smarter way to do that so that the --purge also gets those pesky thing?
<ether> things like what?
<hendrixski> ether, things like... if I remove ubuntu-xen-server... I want to make sure all the kernel mods that it made disappear as well
<_dan_> how can i tell my gutsy desktp to *not* start compiz by default?
<_dan_> disabling gl desktop wont do it
<RAOF> _dan_: System->Preferences->Appearance->Effects->None
<_dan_> thx just got it
<hendrixski> ???  I guess I'll just cross my fingers and hope that autoremove does what I need :-(
* #ubuntu+1  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<Jamesinator> Help! Finished upgrading from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 via update-manager, and booting through GDM failed. After I boot into a recovery console via GRUB it appears that all my devices from /dev are missing including my network card and the devices for my partitions
<felice_> Hi: installed daily build dated 25sep, yesterday. Should I run a dist-upgrade?
<nanonyme> if you wish to. i tend to do it everytime safe-upgrade has problems doing its stuff
<Jamesinator> ls /dev/hd* returns blank, when I have partitions labeled from hdb1-hdb4, ifconfig returns blank and my /etc/networking/interfaces config file fails starting that my network card device ("ra0") doesn't exist
<Jamesinator>  Considering it's 2:39am and I've been working on "a simple and safe Ubuntu update" for hours, /wrist seems like a good option at this point
<Jamesinator> "Failure is not an option, it's bundled with the software"
<Konstigt> upgrading to gutsy from feisty doesn't seem to work, is it perhaps so that the servers are overloaded? it almost seems like network problems. check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38885/
<thor> nonyme: sorry got kicked out. nick was felice_. Thanks. I'll do run a dist-upgrade..
<thor> french servers are faaaaaast
<Konstigt> i got past that first file download now and the upgrade window started but it failed after a little while and I got this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Hobbsee> Konstigt: unknown - please file a bug about that (with apport)
<Konstigt> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> uh, that shouldnt even be attempting to work - that's feisty, not gutsy
<wabiD> how do i refresh my icon cache
<Jamesinator> I'm completely fsck'ed by the looks of it, since without my network device working I can't do ANYTHING useful on my bricked system
<wabiD> cant you get the binary elsewhere and put it on a thumb drive
<thor> Jamesinator: hard day, ain't it?
<Jamesinator> thor: Your sarcasm in this troubling time is noted and will forever have a place in my heart
<Jamesinator> wabiD: Not really, zero working USB ports and my shaky-at-best relationship between Ubuntu and my DVD drive seems to have broken up with the update
<thor> Jamesinator: u kinng? I am not being sarcastic for I've got a whole series of troubles myself!
<magnetron> which kernel version does gutsy use?
<Jamesinator> thor: King? Not last time I checked.. .:P
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: no devices, or not the ones you expected? Do you have /dev/sd* ?
<wabiD> infred
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: I'll run over there and check
<Konstigt> Hobbsee: i'm not prompted to send a report with apport, can I force it or do I need to create the bug manually on launchpad?
<thor> Jamesinator: kidding... even my spelling is poor, today
<wabiD> missed an a there
<Hobbsee> Konstigt: oh, i thought it crashed.
<Konstigt> magnetron: 2.6.22-12-generic is my currently running kernel on a gutsy-machine
<Hobbsee> Konstigt: you may have to do it manually
* Hobbsee doesnt use apport much
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: You are a Godsend! I have sda1-6, let me just check to make sure they really are what I want
<magnetron> tack, Konstigt
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: The reason for that is, disk drives are now handled by libata which makes them pseudo-SCSI, even older PATA IDE drives that used to be on /dev/hd*
<Konstigt> Hobbsee: update-manager doesn't crash, only child processes..
<magnetron> Anyone knows if 2.6.23 will make it into Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> Konstigt: i would have thought that it would still file the crash under update manager
<Hobbsee> magnetron: for the last time anyone asks, no.
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: And I'm guessing it didn't start because the /etc/fstab file uses /dev/hd?? instead of UUID=
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: If sufficient 'stuff' has started in the recovery console, do ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid and grab the UUIDs of the partitions and put them in /etc/fstab using nano, or some other editor
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Yep, precisely. I just changed my fstab to use sdX and it worked perfectly. I'll do what you said about setting them up via UUID though
<Jamesinator> Any ideas on the network device, then?
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: ... let me scroll back :p
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: ra0 ... what kind of chipset is that on?
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Ralink. And yes, it has been a pain in the asterisk to get working at all.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: You *know* that's not going to be the last time anyone asks :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: Ahhh.. is that like the RT6x and RT7x chipset drivers?
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: aha! ok... bear with me
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yeah, i do.  perhaps i should make a factoid about it.
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Yay! *group hugs*
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Maybe.
<riotkittie> ralink makes me a sad panda
<Hobbsee> RAOF: actually, we had a beta factoid before that had "what's in ubuntu now is unlikely to change terribly much" - which we used often, for feisty
<wabiD> IntuitiveNipple, how can i update my icon cache
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: is it the RT73 do you know? (can you check the Feisty modules) ?
* IntuitiveNipple hands wabiD a paintbrush :p
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: I used to... let me see if I can figure it out
<riotkittie> on the bright side, at least mine works out of the box with wpa2. albeit not for long.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Sounds like a winner again.
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: or the PCI ID will help
<riotkittie> 70000ms pings to google are fun.
<wabiD> i dont have the steady hald or patience to redraw/paint all my icons
<Hobbsee> RAOF: or just avoid all of userland :P
<wabiD> hand rather
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: And how would I find that out?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I don't have the attention span to do that :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: what kind of WifI adapter is it? in a laptop/notebook  or a desktop?
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: Either "lspci -nn" or "lsusb" or even possibly "pccarcctl ls" :)
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Static card inside of a desktop tower
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Ok, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: lspci -nn I suspect then
<Jamesinator> Ralink RT2500 Cardbus/mini-PCI
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, cool... so that shows up with pccardctl ls then?
<Jamesinator> I used lspci -nn
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... no matter
<IntuitiveNipple> tell me the PCI ID reported by pspci -nn then
<IntuitiveNipple> (the numbers in [...]  at the end of the line)
<Jamesinator> pspci isn't found
<IntuitiveNipple> ell
<IntuitiveNipple> not p
<IntuitiveNipple> lspci -nn
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm expecting to see something like [8086:4222] 
<Jamesinator> 1814:0201
<IntuitiveNipple> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: key place to look is http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks, I'll see what I can do with that.
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: Are you using 32-bit or 64-bit ?
<wabiD> how come you cant take a screenshot with with a menu open
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: the rt2x00 driver is in linux-ubuntu-modules, so it *should* have been isntalled
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: 32
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: I know, and I
<Jamesinator> Whoopsies
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: and I'm sure I still have a driver since I had it semi-working before, but after the Gutsy update it just disappeared
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: what kernel are you using? (uname -a)
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: try " modinfo rt2x00pci"
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Ok, and I'll get back to you in a sec (sorry, I have to run across the house to get between this and the bricked box)
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<riotkittie> which is why i will never part with my crappy laptop
<void^> rt2x00 hasn't been working for me for a couple of days with in the latest kernel, some missing symbols
<Jamesinator> 2.6.22, I think it was, but the creepiest thing happened :O
<IntuitiveNipple> void^: Thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> 2.6.22-12 does seem to have made quite a few regressions
<Jamesinator> I booted into graphical mode since you helped me fix my drives, and used gnome-network-manager to set up my (WPA) wireless connection
<riotkittie> is 2x00 an all in one replacement for the other drivers?
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: it's working now?
<Jamesinator> It changed the /etc/network/interfaces to point to wlan0 instead of ra0. I got a heap of errors, but it still managed to bind with dhcp
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: Good. NetworkManager is supposed to handle it all nicely
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: I'm still trying to make sense of what it's doing at the moment
<IntuitiveNipple> From a terminal, see what iwconfig reports
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Supposed to. I hope it's picked up the pace on Ralink chipsets since I ended up having to removed it entirely and do a manual config when I first switched to Ubuntu
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: I'm rebooting atm, I will in a sec
<riotkittie> Jamesinator: its much better than it was in feisty
<Hobbsee> Jamesinator: RAOF replied to your forums thread, btw
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i think i'm insane
<IntuitiveNipple> There's quite a lot of issues at the moment with wpa-supplicant and NetworkManager, and nm-applet
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: they should have been fixed, actually
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: with the downgrade, pre-beta
<IntuitiveNipple> Hobbsee: still a few, unfortunately
<riotkittie> good. nm-applet was driving me insane.
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: there will always be a few, i suspect
<IntuitiveNipple> Hobbsee: but not as bad as it was
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Heh, really?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yeah - looking at the forums threads.
<Jamesinator> Hobbsee: Thanks, I saw
<Hobbsee> RAOF: compiz breaks, it's not ready.  yeah, no shit!  why do you think the last 2 releases havent had it in, cos they said it wasnt ready?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Heh.  Think you'll get a lot of "why isn't my KDE compiz-shiny?" :)
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: According to iwconfig, it's semi-recognizing the device, but I still need to test it, just a sec
<void^> riotkittie: rt2x00 is the new driver found at serialmonkey.com, rt2500 is the old driver based on ralink code. the new driver supports wpa_supplicant and works with nm-applet but it still has some issues.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yeah.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: oh, found a crappy dupe.
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Creepy. It still has a heap of errors when it starts, but it managed to download some packages fresh.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Heh.  Bug 146210 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146210 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon beta: compiz-fusion maximize - the window jiggles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146210
<riotkittie> i thought so
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: what kind of errors? from nm-applet, or in a log somewhere?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: that wasnt the one i found.  but i still advocate LP making it harder to file bugs!
<Hobbsee> make us like mozilla, dammit!
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: From when I do sudo /etc/init.d/networking [re] start
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i think https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/146205 qualifies as the crap bug of the day
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146205 in ubuntu "no reboot-shutdown icon in gusty (dup-of: 103401)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103401 in kdebase "Reboot-Restart Button with classic LogOut Dialog (doUbuntuLogout=0) doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<Hobbsee> RAOF: uh, that's by design, isnt it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: ahhh ok ... you ought not to need to do that as long as NetworkManager is running (sometimes it'll crash out) - do "ps -ef | grep NetworkManager" to see if it and it's support process, NetworkManagerDispatcher are running
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yes.  Yes it is.
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Oh, err, ok.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: which is a part i always hated
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Well, amazingly, you've solved my problems. :O
* Hobbsee looks up who broke hotkey-setup
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: Do you prefer chocolate chip or raisin?
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: I bet you'll find more, but at least you're up adn running now
<RAOF> Hobbsee: It's not enabled by default, actually.  They've deliberately turned on extra effects :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: Phish food :p
<riotkittie> get their address too, so we might tar and feather them
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: No, seriously, I have the cookie sheet ready and the oven preheated
<Hobbsee> RAOF: even better.
<IntuitiveNipple> Jamesinator: cookies for breakfast? hmmmm
<Hobbsee> RAOF: "this is by design.  you did this.  WONTFIX"
<crdlb> RAOF, I think that might be the "Ignore Hints for Maximized Windows" problem
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: I gave the last guy some PHP books when he fixed my problems, I think you get cookies this time. :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Well I've got the coffee bubbling away behind me
<RAOF> crdlb: Oh?  You mean it might be an actual bug?
<Jamesinator> IntuitiveNipple: As do I, but cookies go well with coffe
* RAOF tags crdlb with the bug report!
<Jamesinator> coffee*
<crdlb> RAOF, yeah I think "jiggle" might have been a bad choice of words
<Jamesinator> crdlb: Bad mental picture -- now I have "milkshake" stuck in my head
* crdlb is very sorry
<riotkittie> great. now its stuck in my head.
<RAOF> crdlb: You think it might me the "windows can oscilate between possible snap positions" bug?
<Jamesinator> What?!? He left without even getting his cookies
<Jamesinator> I wasn't joking, I was going to mail him some cookies
<Jamesinator> Sheesh
<crdlb> RAOF, if you maximize a gnome-terminal window, it maximizes to an exact character multiple (because ubuntu doesn't check ignore maximized hints)
<crdlb> so there's a bit of a gap
<crdlb> and if you try to move the window, it will move a bit
<darrend> why is exim a dependency of logwatch??  Surely only cron should be..
<newguy> hi guys, i just installed the beta version of gutsy, and now GRUB doesn't show up, so i can't boot to windows anymore
<RAOF> crdlb: Yep, noticed that.  That's not going to affect firefox though, is it?
<newguy> i used the alternate cd, by the way, for installation
<crdlb> RAOF, I don't think so, but I'm pretty sure that's the bug
<riotkittie> grub and the alt cds dont mix for me at all.
<newguy> is there anything i can do about it?
<newguy> can it be repaired?
<darrend> s'ok, nm.  If I install ssmtp the exim dep goes away
<RAOF> darrend: It probably wants to have a mailer so that it can email logs around.  Any of the mailer programs should work.
<darrend> yes, as noted.  thanks RAOF
<as> not a good name I hav chosen.. everytim someone says as I think they write to me.. :) anyway..urm is there a 64bit verdsion of the gutsy beta?
<Hobbsee> no, only a 32bit, and 128 bit version of ubuntu.
<as> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/ why are you suddenly using dvd? :O
<Hobbsee> as: we're not.  please read the /topic before entry
<Hobbsee> er, before speaking
<as> Hobbsee: thankyou..may I ask what page I stumbled into? : o
<Hobbsee> as: you found the ports section - as in, the unofficially supported ones.
<Hobbsee> as: the officially supported arches are on r.u.c
<Hobbsee> as: (the officially supported ones have moved, yes)
<as> okok
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it's time for bug whack-a-mole
<panosru> Hi, why when i start ubuntu Gutsy, compiz not start automatically
<jussi01> panosru: #ubuntu-effects
<RAOF> panosru: Generally because we have determined that your card/driver combination is not capable of running compiz, or has serious bugs.
<panosru> i installed them through restricted manager
<RAOF> panosru: What drivers?
<panosru> OpenGL version string: 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.19
<wabiD> can i use virtualbox to boot an ntfs partition
<ob3r0n>  sorry. help me http://www.internetmap.info/cgi-bin/go.cgi?site_id=39649
<mrtimdog> Hi, is it possible to show the list of files installed by a package via aptitude?
<RAOF> mrtimdog: "dpkg --listfiles packagename"
* Hobbsee tends to use dpkg -L foo
<RAOF> Short options are for people not using zsh
<mrtimdog> Thanks, I know how to it with dpkg. Was just wondering is there was a way within aptitude itself.
<cps1966> how i the heck am i supposed to install this thing if it dont see my drives in the correct order
<cps1966> it wants to stick sata drives in front of pata drives
<cps1966> duh
<IntuitiveNipple> Are you on about /etc/fstab entries being re-ordered?
<cps1966> looks like it has to go goodbye ubuntu
<delight> hi, I upgraded to gutsy beta1 from feisty and even created a new xorg.conf with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ... i had uninstalled on purpose the nvidia driver and installed the new drivers with the restricted-manager ... now I got nvidia-glx-new running for my nvidia 6200 ... but when i start the compiz-thing it comes up without window-decoration (borders) ...
<delight> even before the procedure with the X11-Server i had the same effects, does someone know if there is problems with compiz/nvidia/aiglx in gutsy-beta ?
<delight> or does someone know how to make the window-decoration appear ?
<IntuitiveNipple> delight: Do you have a System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings?
<unggnu> is it possible that there is a bluetooth package missing since applet is working bug I can't receive files
<DanaG> wow, that guy cps1966 was impatient.
<unggnu> *but
<DanaG> Never heard of UUIDs.
<DanaG> Or /dev/disk/by-id
<DanaG> s/guy/person/
<mrtimdog> Anyone know a way of passing command line arguments to an gnome applet? I'm trying to get gnome-voice-control to work but need to tell it where to find the acoustic model.
<delight> IntuitiveNipple: yes i got that too
<IntuitiveNipple> unggnu: gnome-obex-server
<delight> its ccsm
<unggnu> IntuitiveNipple, Why this one isn't integrated? It is a little bit confusing.
<mrtimdog> Is there an option in the bonobo server file to pass the arg?
<IntuitiveNipple> delight: yes.... and is Effects > "Window Decoration" enabled?
<delight> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> delight: hmmm!
<delight> :)
<Ng> how come traceroute has been refusing to upgrade in gutsy for a while now?
<IntuitiveNipple> delight: I had that happen during the early alphas but haven't seen it recently. What video card?
<delight> nvidia 6200 128Mb
<Whoopie> hi, anybody using uswsusp? because I re-added usplash support to it and need some testers. the patch is in bug 109151.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109151 in uswsusp "no hibernate with uswsusp installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109151
<delight> IntuitiveNipple: can you post you xorg.conf so i can compare with mine ? (alternatively i would post mine)
<IntuitiveNipple> delight: I remember it was caused for me by leftover compiz settings from Feisty in gconf. I removed the ~/gconf/apps/compiz directory and it solved it
<IntuitiveNipple> delight: that should be ~/.gconf/apps/compiz
<delight> hmmm ok ... i'll try that
<matte_> hi there
<penguincentral> does anyone know how to record television in ubuntu 7.10alpha5?
<savvas> penguincentral: the beta is out
<Eq|work> and if he's using the updates he's already running it.
<savvas> yup :)
<savvas> hm.. the release in sysinfo says "lenny/sid"
<penguincentral> savvas: is it? thanks for telling me.  do you download it through update manager?
<savvas> penguincentral: if you already have gutsy gibbon and you update regularly, you already have it
<penguincentral> savvas: i'm checking for updates at the moment.  i haven't done one today
<savvas> Eq|work: do you have any idea where the release name is stored for sysinfo to retrieve it?
<penguincentral> savvas: do you know how to find out which build of ubuntu I am using?
<savvas> build?
<savvas> you mean if it's i386 or amd64?
<savvas> or sudo apt-get install sysinfo and then applications > system tools > sysinfo :)
<penguincentral> savvas: sorry, i mean version of gutsy
<DanaG> Ooh, these inversion tests are cool, but have an epilepsy warning: http://www.techmind.org/lcd/
<cps1966> anyone know why feisty and gutsy both screw up my drive order
<defcon_> im very disapointed in gutsy's wireless support
<defcon_> rt73 still dont work
<defcon_> i need to compile my own drivers
<scizzo-> morning all
<defcon_> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux%2Fkernel%2Fgit%2Flinville%2Fwireless-dev.git&a=search&h=rt2x00&st=commit&s=rt73 <-- why cant ubuntu use the updated driver because the old ones are flawed?
<DanaG> Or use wobbly or water over the plain pixel-dot inversion one.
<cps1966> i have two sata controlers and gutsy puts one in front of everything else and it shouldn't
<scizzo-> defcon_: is that for the 2.6.23 kernel?
<DanaG> Oh, do you have two different types of hard drives?
<cps1966> bios is set for first drive to be pata
<DanaG> If so, you can use /dev/disk/by-id instead of /dev/sda and such.
<DanaG> In fstab, I mean.
<DanaG> UUIDs are intended for that very thing -- even if drives move, the system will be unaffected.
<cps1966> try that during install
<cps1966> it cant even boot to drive after install
<DanaG> Odd.
<cps1966> feisty stalls on dvdr drive and gutsy stalls on my last drive sata
<cps1966> i have 8 total
<DanaG> Is it a SATA DVD drive?
<DanaG> That may be an issue.
<cps1966> nope pata
<DanaG> Hmm, what IDE controller?
<cps1966> i have 3 hdds and vdv on pata and 4 satas on two controllers
<cps1966> i have promise last one and intel first
<cps1966> boot drive order goes dvd the pata 3 drives then sata intel then promise sata
<DanaG> Hmm, I haven't really dealt with multiple IDE controllers in a while, so I don't know how to help.
<penguincentral> does anyone know how to find out what version of gutsy is installed on my computer?
<Hobbsee> !snapshot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snapshot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> !tribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> gah.  waht is it?
<Hobbsee> penguincentral: if you've done all updates, the latest one.
<Hobbsee> Pici: which was your factoid?
<penguincentral> Hobbsee: tribe is word in the ubuntu world used to describe an alpha release, herd has been used as well.  Is that right others?
<Hobbsee> penguincentral: yes.
<Hobbsee> !snapshot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snapshot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> darn.
<Hobbsee> penguincentral: but we used to have a factoid about moving targets and snapshots, and about keepign on upgrading.
<scizzo-> penguincentral: often when it releases its alpha -> beta -> rcX -> rcX -> release
<Hobbsee> which would make you see why your question was pointless.
<Xemanth> anybody else having huge crashes with all at applications ? kubuntu gutsy
<Xemanth> "all at applications" <- all qt applications
<scizzo-> someone go make me some coffee... :P
<Xemanth> oooh Gutsy Beta out
<penguincentral> savvas: i only got three updates and these are sun-java6* updates
<kingrayray> hey everybody
<penguincentral> hi kingrayray
<kingrayray> isn't there a command do remove a package and *all* it's dependencies? (i'm trying to entirely nuke kubuntu-desktop and replace it with ubuntu-desktop)
<kingrayray> can't find much in the apt manpage
<penguincentral> beats me kingrayray
<scizzo-> ooo...nice linux driver project is up and running now...
<kingrayray> hmmmm
* penguincentral finds out that beta 1 is out when i am restricted to dial-up speeds until next week :(
<Hobbsee> kingrayray: remove libqt3-mt
<kingrayray> will everything go? lol
<kingrayray> the ultimate dependency ;D
<kingrayray> actually im gonna go ahead and remove libqt3*
<cps1966> Hobbsee:  why dont this thing read bios like it says it does
<Hobbsee> cps1966: ENOCONTEXT.
<Hobbsee> cps1966: my psychic pony ran away.
<cps1966> Hobbsee:  if it did it would see boot drive order
<Hobbsee> no idea, i dont know everything.
<cps1966> funny mandriva dont have that problem
<cps1966> cooker that is
<cps1966> i think it lies just to impress ppl
<cps1966> kinda like bush
<Jester45> i installed a cli ubuntu and then apted xubuntu-desktop
<Jester45> should this be the same thing as the xubuntu alt installer
<Jester45> it seems like it has a lot of gnome stuff in it right now
<cps1966> Hobbsee:  i se this problem has existed for a long time in ubuntu
<cps1966> all the way back to dapper
<scizzo-> Jester45: gnome stuff?
<scizzo-> Jester45: like what=
<Jester45> system moniter libgnomeprint file-roller
<Jester45> gnome-screensaver
<AnRkey> does anyone know how to get rdesktop to allow copy and paste from host to client and back again?
* penguincentral has realised that downloading updates at dial-up like speeds is bloody painful ;)
<Jester45> a lots of gnome libs
<Jester45> i know there was some before but not as much now
<Jester45> i might just have to go back to win2k or a diffrent distro
<Eq|work> AnRkey : normally it does that by default.. if it isn't, try tsclient
<AnRkey> i am using tsclient... is it not a wrapper for rdesktop?
<AnRkey> hmmm
<AnRkey> ok i guess not
<Pici> Hobbsee: !final
<AnRkey> rdesktop works but tsclient does not
<AnRkey> is this a bug with the current tsclient?
<Eq|work> no, they're different programs
<AnRkey> or am i being a phool
<Eq|work> odd, i can't say i've come across that
<Eq|work> but then i'm using tsclient on debian/sid
<AnRkey> playing with it now
<AnRkey> brb
<Ng> yes, tsclient is just an interface to call rdesktop
<Eq|work> err. no it isn't
<Eq|work> it's a separate program..
<Eq|work> or then again
<AnRkey> yeah i think its a seperate prog
<Eq|work> hm.. so why does it behave so drastically differently..
<Eq|work> AnRkey : it depends on rdesktop
<Hobbsee> Pici: ah, thx
<AnRkey> checking the ps -A listing now
<AnRkey> hmm
<Ng> Eq|work: what I said == "it's a separate program" :)
<BlueParrot> hi all, assuming the upgrade to the Beta was successful and so on, should I bother reporting it somewhere ?
<Eq|work> Ng : i didn't think it used rdesktop at all
<Ng> it does
<BlueParrot> good work btw, it is rather impressive to be able to upgrade to a new major ( beta ) version of the OS without losing your browser session :P
<Hobbsee> BlueParrot: probably not - we tend to get reports on how it doesnt work
<Hobbsee> BlueParrot: glad to see it works, though!  :)
<Ng> and rdesktop doesn't provide an RDP library for it to use instead
<BlueParrot> Hobbsee: I don't think I have ever had such a smooth upgrade before
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<BlueParrot> I lost internet connectivity for the 2 minutes it took me to reboot, and still had my browser session function afterwards
<BlueParrot> my sister was having trouble for hours with a fresh Vista install :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<BlueParrot> I'm not gloating or anything ... :P
<Hobbsee> :D
<AnRkey> Eq|work, ok it is just a wrapper
<Eq|work> Ng : so i saw after looking into it
<AnRkey> there is a process for rdesktop while i am connected to the server and it's gone when i close the connection
<Eq|work> BlueParrot : it's her own fault for using fista :P
<AnRkey> i can't see an option in rdesktop's --help for clipboard or anything similar...
<BlueParrot> Eq|work: well she is really rather computer illiterate and refuses to even give ubuntu a try : (
<Eq|work> BlueParrot : lol. especially as she'd probably find it easier to use..
<BlueParrot> without doubt
<BlueParrot> ok wtf... how come gutsy uses LESS memory ?
<BlueParrot> did they fix firefox or something :P
<jussi01> lol
<Eq|work> heh
<Eq|work> less useless crap running? :P
<Eq|work> i'm still hoping that my sound will get sorted before gutsy final.. :P
<BlueParrot> hmm, I think I found a bug
<Eq|work> as once it's working in linux i have a chance of making it work in osx...
<BlueParrot> my mosue cursor appears to be slightly larger in GTK applications...
<AnRkey> Eq|work, i found the problem. TSClient does not default to rdp5, it uses rdp4. When I switched to rdp5 instead copy and paste worked fine.
<ConstyXIV> is there a reason that gutsy doesn't seem to have a splash screen+
<ConstyXIV> ?
<BlueParrot> ConstyXIV: it did for me... so I'm guessing something got "funny" at your end ...
<ConstyXIV> yeah, i've got no splash and no startup noises.  (coming from a clean tribe5 install)
<Eq|work> AnRkey : ah.. i think i use rdp5 normally anyway..
<Hobbsee> BlueParrot: [21:25]  <mvo> Hobbsee: yeah, I'm very happy about this. I usually get the bad upgrade reports as bugs, so every one that worked fine warms my heart :)
<Eq|work> waiting for v6 support ;P
<Eq|work> (rdesktop supports it afaik)
<cps1966> turn off that silent crap in /boot/grub/menu.list
<AnRkey> what are rdp6's pros?
<Eq|work> supports sound redirection for one..
<Eq|work> also works better with full colour
<AnRkey> Eq|work, rdp5 should be default, EU's will get frustrated if copy and paste does not work
<Eq|work> file a bug against tsclient? (upstream bug, not ubuntu)
<BlueParrot> Hobbsee: nice to know
<AnRkey> well we could fix it downstream for gutsy's release
<AnRkey> i will report it upstream to though
<Eq|work> worth trying to persuade upstream to sort it imo
<ConstyXIV> does azureus crash after start for anyone else?
<savvas> i wonder why there isn't a 64bit plugin for firefox for java, when there is a 64bit java
<savvas> or am i wrong?
<void^> ConstyXIV: it does for a lot of people who use ubuntu's azureus package. it should run fine with the official tarball from azureus.sf.net
<Ng> savvas: sun don't ship a 64bit firefox plugin in their 64bit JVM
<savvas> Ng: i know.. but why?
<Ng> savvas: a good question, and one only sun can answer (and haven't answered, for quite a few years, aiui)
<cps1966> because of micro shaft
<savvas> what? don't tell me they have a patent for the "plugin" name :)
<penguincentral> savvas: that
<penguincentral> is unbelievable
<cps1966> yeah they clain everyones work but their own like vista
<savvas> I wonder what they use in solaris as an internet browser
<cps1966> slowarse
<ConstyXIV> savvas: either mozilla or firefox
<savvas> hm.. they'll be hearing it from me, thanks for the info
<cps1966> dilo would be faster in solaris
<scizzo-> I am ecxited about the new firefox release really
<ConstyXIV> what's new about it?
<scizzo-> well a lot
<scizzo-> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3
<Eq|work> it's still a fair way off though
<Pici> !info firefox-granparadiso
<ubotu> firefox-granparadiso: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 9717 kB, installed size 27396 kB
<cps1966> hey opensolaris would run on this box
<scizzo-> Pici: yes its in the archive at the moment but its ummmm...unstable to really be firefox... :D
<Pici> scizzo-: Oh, I know :)  Just pointing it out since it was being talked out.
<scizzo-> Pici: yeah I have it installed
<scizzo-> Pici: tried it out....
<scizzo-> Pici: its a bit faster then firefox 2 though...but might be because it has no plugins at all
<Pici> Its faster, seems a bit more lightweight, but isnt stable.
<scizzo-> Pici: yep
<scizzo-> Pici: however I guess it has to do with gecko also
<scizzo-> Pici: since gecko is the engine rendering the page
<Pici> scizzo-: right.
<ConstyXIV> so you mean it's back to firebird 0.7?
<ConstyXIV> :)
<clarkey> hey quick question I installed gusty this arvo and firefox seems to have a bug where the text is really small is there a fix for that?
<kingrayray> hmmm
<kingrayray> whatever happened to heliodor?
<kingrayray> is it built into compiz now?
<scizzo-> clarkey: you mean the text as standard is small?
<kingrayray> I don't want to use emerald for my window borders with compiz, i want to use my metacity themes. but i don't know how. is there a tray icon app i can install to manage that?
<IdleOne> !info heliodor
<ubotu> Package heliodor does not exist in gutsy
<kingrayray> see
<kingrayray> it's gone..
<kingrayray> o.0
<IdleOne> it's in feisty
<IdleOne> !info heliodor feisty
<ubotu> heliodor: Heliodor window decorator and libraries for Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 164 kB
<kingrayray> i realize that, but i'm wondering where it went? i just reinstalled the other day and now i can't have it :(
<ConstyXIV> kingrayray: it should by default
<Pici> What does heliodor do?
<kingrayray> well i switched from kubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-desktop so i'm assuming i am missing a package or something
<ConstyXIV> kingrayray: use metacity themes that is
<ConstyXIV> kingrayray: i believe it's called gtk-window-decorator
<kingrayray> that's what it says it's using, but it just looks like the window borders from waaay back in teh baby stages of compiz
<kingrayray> http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/question.png <-
<kingrayray> its not using metacity.
<kingrayray> ahh but it can accept metacity themes as a commandline option o.0
<kingrayray> weird
<Pici> kingrayray: What happens when you change your metacity themes though?
<kingrayray> absolutely nothing
<Pici> I'm using whatever the default options are and it uses my metacity themes.
<kingrayray> well i'm not running from a fresh install, there are some quirks to my setup
<kingrayray> which is why i'm asking
<kingrayray> :)
* kingrayray continues poking around
<ConstyXIV> kingrayray: try running gtk-window-decorator --sync --replace
<ConstyXIV> in a console
<kingrayray> nope
<ConstyXIV> kingrayray: does it even run?
<kingrayray> yeah
<kingrayray> its running right now. just not using metacity themes
<kingrayray> and it ignores me when i tell it a specific theme to use, too.
* kingrayray scratches his head
<kingrayray> i'm going to try something, brb.
<kingrayray> noope
<kingrayray> hmm
<kingrayray> hehe interesting situation i've got here
<kingrayray> im gonna make a new user on my box and see if it gets it
<kingrayray> ok, it has to be a configuration issue of some sort
<kingrayray> a default user gets it properly
<ConstyXIV> i'd say just nuke your . folders if you don't have any special configurations set up
<kingrayray> yeah that's what i'm doing right now
<kingrayray> hehe
<kingrayray> well, nuking specifically ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-compiz-preferences
<kingrayray> i'm sure that is where my problem lies
<kingrayray> ok, brb. nuked a buncha stuff :D
<clarkey> scizzo yeah the text on web pages and in the UI is quite small
<clarkey> sry for the slow reply
<gleblanc> Is there an application to configure the bootloader?
<DBO> I am getting the famous TTY error, my old kernel from feisty works fine, any advice?
<scizzo-> clarkey: well that should be set by the standard theme
<hollandlucas> hey
<hollandlucas> does the delicious plugin for deskbar work for you guys
<scizzo-> hollandlucas: hammana hubbidi what plugin?
<hollandlucas> the del.icio.us plugin for deskbar (both are installed by default)
<hollandlucas> del.icio.us = a social bookmarking site
<kingrayray> and all is well
<clarkey> yea thats the problem it doesnt seem to be setting it
<clarkey> scizzo  yea thats the problem it doesnt seem to be setting it
<hollandlucas> so it'll be fixed by the time it's released
<scizzo-> clarkey: hmmm
<scizzo-> clarkey: never used it
<clarkey> what firefox?
<scizzo-> clarkey: firefox yes
<scizzo-> clarkey: but not that plugin
<buz> can anybody use youtube in konqueror on 7.10beta?
<buz> according to kubuntu's release announcement, flash in konqui should be fixed but i'm just told to check JS and Flash install when i goto youtube
<scizzo-> buz: and you are sure it is installed?
<scizzo-> buz: dpkg -l | grep flash
<scizzo-> buz: in a terminal
<buz> scizzo-: it works in firefox
<buz> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        9.0.48.0.0ubuntu11                   Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<scizzo-> buz: hmmm is konquerer reading from another plugin list then?
<buz> could be
<buz> i never quite understood how konqui manages plugins
<clarkey> scizzo are you refering to the ubufox plugin?
<scizzo-> clarkey: ? for the deli stuff? I don't know....I mean I have never used deli that way....
<scizzo-> buz: dpkg -l | grep nsplugins
<buz> konqui needs /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ in its plugin path
<reya276> morning
<clarkey> scizzo sry im not quite up with the lingo .... deli?
<buz> it now finds flash but wont use it
<reya276> what is the terminal command for the gutsy upgrade, right now I'm on feisty?
<buz> konqueror-nsplugins is also installed
<scizzo-> reya276: well its still beta..you are aware of that?
<reya276> yes
<scizzo-> reya276: and it might not work 100% just yet
<scizzo-> reya276: you can run: update-manager -c -d
<Pici> !beta | reya276 please read the release notes for upgrade intructions/caveats
<ubotu> reya276 please read the release notes for upgrade intructions/caveats: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<scizzo-> reya276: but you really really need to be aware that it is still development
<scizzo-> buz: strange......I am not sure then....sounds like it is not reading the installed plugins
<buz> mhh
<scizzo-> buz: I am not running kubuntu myself.....maybe check if you can get some understanding how it reads the plugins from kubuntu channel?
<buz> grrr for some reason enable plugins flobally was not active
<scizzo-> buz: does about:plugins work if you type that into the search field?
<buz> yeah but its empty until you check enable plugins globally :)
<scizzo-> buz: if you type: about:plugins in firefox url feild then you can see the things that are loaded by firefox
<buz> now it suddenly shows a lot of plugins ;)
<reya276> scizzo-: yes I am I had to do it at home last night as my wacom tablet was not being recognized. But how bad are the bugs? come on Feisty had lots of them too so it's all the same
<scizzo-> reya276: well its beta...and I am not a developer so I am not 100% sure
<buz> well thanks anyway
<reya276> it's final release date is what Oct 18th
<ReL1K> where to i post bugs at?
<buz> reya276: unless you have certain sound cards that have broken drivers it shouldnt be that bad
<buz> but proceed on your own risk of course
<scizzo-> ReL1K: launchpad
<scizzo-> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<reya276> scizzo-:I'm aware of it, I have no choice is either upgrade or I can't use my tablet which I need for work
<scizzo-> reya276: well then you can test to use the CD that is out?
<scizzo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<reya276> buz: sound that is the last thing I'm worried about
<reya276> scizzo-: besides, what software out there nowadays is not beta?
<scizzo-> reya276: hehe
<Frafra> hi
<Frafra> i'm using gutsy on a 386 pc with an ati radeon 9200pro
<kingrayray> a 386?
<Frafra> how to enable proprietary driver?
<Frafra> 386 compatible :D
<kingrayray> oh
<Frafra> k7
<kingrayray> lmfao
<Frafra> eheh
<kingrayray> i was about to ask you if you were a masochist :)
<kingrayray> unfortunately i dont know anything about ati
<Frafra> I've installed fglrx-driver, xorg-driver-fglrx
<kingrayray> i heard that you dont need the proprietary driver for opengl
<Frafra> but it doesn't work
<kingrayray> but im not sure
<Frafra> yes
<Frafra> but it doesn't work well :(
<kingrayray> oh :/
<Frafra> I can't run wine
* kingrayray is a happy nvidia fanboy
<Frafra> it goes sloowly
<kingrayray> back in the day i had a radeon 9000
<kingrayray> when fglrx was the only option
<kingrayray> i couldn't do wine stuff either
<Frafra> kingrayray: I use nvidia usually, but in this pc I've an ati
<kingrayray> it sucked, i wanted to play counter-strike.
<kingrayray> yea
<Frafra> mmm...
<Frafra> can I install manually that driver?
<kingrayray> i'm sure you /could/
<kingrayray> but i'm not sure how wise of an idea that is
<kingrayray> is the module loaded?
<kingrayray> xorg.conf configured properly?
<kingrayray> etc
<Frafra> yes
<kingrayray> but "glxinfo | grep direct" returns no?
<Frafra> with opendrivers... it depends, usually yes
<kingrayray> but not with fglrx?
<Frafra> i can't run xorg with fglrx
<kingrayray> ouh
<kingrayray> what does it say when you try?
<Frafra> it shows me a dialog where i can configure my card
<Frafra> nothing more
<kingrayray> then my guess is your xorg.conf isnt set up to handle it properly
<Frafra> it's ok
<kingrayray> it might require more than just changing the driver line
<Frafra> i've edited it manually
<Frafra> and i've tryied
<kingrayray> (someone who knows more is welcome to chime in here..)
<kingrayray> lol
<Frafra> then I've run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Frafra> then I've tryied ubuntu applet
<Frafra> it doesn't work
<kingrayray> ati sure does kick ass in linux x.x
<_dan_> since when?
<_dan_> all i hear is ppl complainig about the driver chaos
<jykiv>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/sec
-jykiv:#ubuntu+1-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/sec
* <jykiv!i=Tervuv@modemcable144.186-201-24.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp URL http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/sec from #ubuntu+1
<_dan_> and not working aiglx
<kingrayray> it was an attempt at sarcasm
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@modemcable144.186-201-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by Seveas
<_dan_> kingrayray oh
<kingrayray> hehe
<_dan_> :O
<kingrayray> its ok, the internet is a tough place to be sarcastic
<_dan_> i should have read maybe more than one line ;)
<kingrayray> hehe
<askand> Ubuntu freezes under the installation..is this a known bug?
<ReL1K> stupid question here, when i delete something in a usb drive, it doesn't place it in the trash, and doesn't free up disk space
<sander_> ReL1K: it updates the device when you unmount
<sander_> afaik
<kingrayray> if you are in your file manager @ the usb drive
<kingrayray> goto the go menu then trash
<kingrayray> it will show trash from the usb device
<[Wiebel] > Hi :)
<kingrayray> and that usually works for me
<kingrayray> hi [Wiebel] 
<lymeca_> What version of X.Org will be in gutsy?
<[Wiebel] > how can I change the number of virtual desktops in gutsy?
<[Wiebel] > can't realy find an option
<[Wiebel] > also i'm looking to tweak the visual features some more
<kingrayray> try installing compizconfig-settings-manager
<ReL1K> sander_ thanks :P
<kingrayray> i think that's it..
<[Wiebel] > nice
<kingrayray> it has a ridiculous amount of options for compiz
<ReL1K> Wiebel, turn the affects off in desktop, then right click on the top right and select preferences
<[Wiebel] > kingrayray: lovely :)
<ReL1K> it'll show you the desctops
<ReL1K> desktops
<ReL1K> then in compiz, if you want to display more then 2, go into the ccsm under general options and change it under there
<sander_> When I connect my phone through USB in Kubuntu 7.10 nothing happens... while in Ubuntu 7.04 it got automounted
<sander_> any suggestions?
<kingrayray> my helio ocean mounts automatically
<kingrayray> is it detected when you do lsusb?
<sander_> it is: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0fce:d042 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications A
<kingrayray> hmm!
<kingrayray> i dont know much about this kinda stuff, all my devices have been working fine automagically
<sander_> well I removed the usb connector a couple of times and switched usb ports a few times and now it works!!
<sander_> w00t :)
<sander_> tnx  :)
<kingrayray> hahaha sweet
<unggnu> Is the bluetooth issue a bug or a feature that file transfers aren't possible without manual start of obex-server?
<liberum> Since I installed 7.10 i cannot play videos anymore. Doesn't matter which player i try. No video, just audio.
<askand> Gutsy beta freezes under the installation..is this a known bug?
<_dan_> liberum anumute alsamixer
<_dan_> unmute
<liberum> _dan_: Is that a commando or what?
<_dan_> run alsamixer in a terminal
<_dan_> and see if its unmuted
<liberum> sweet mixer!
<liberum> Master and Master M is not muted
<liberum> But it's the video that doesn't play. I'm listening to mp3s right now :)
<kingrayray> do you have the correct codec plugins installed
<kingrayray> what player are you using?
<kingrayray> for video
<liberum> VLC most of the time.. but i've tried four
<liberum> players
<kingrayray> oh wow, vlc doesn't work?
<kingrayray> nevermind then o.o;;
<liberum> ^^
* kingrayray shuts up and goes back to his ebm
<liberum> VLC is better in win i think :-/
<kingrayray> i use mplayer for everything
<liberum> mm mplayer is great... but i like vlcs settings
<_dan_> i am a mplayer fan to
<kingrayray> i like mplayer because (when configured properly), even if my X is broken i can still watch stuff in console
<kingrayray> course im pretty sure that requires a custom kernel
<kingrayray> something i wouldn't do on ubuntu ^^
<_dan_> kingrayray over what plugin?
<_dan_> ascii?
<_dan_> ;O
<Hippu> liberum: have you tried without compiz?
<kingrayray> no
<liberum> kingrayray: really? cool
<kingrayray> directfb
<_dan_> ah
<kingrayray> i think is it
<_dan_> never tried it
<liberum> Hippu: doesn't use compiz... ATI (don't get me started :P)
<_dan_> ascii plugin is fun tho
<kingrayray> _dan_: also libcaca plugin is fun
<kingrayray> its like color ascii
<_dan_> hahah
<kingrayray> try it sometime hehe
<_dan_> i can remember the time
<_dan_> where there were no mplayer packages no valid linux media player
<_dan_> there was aviplay for avis hehe
<kingrayray> haha
<_dan_> and one had to compile mplayer
<_dan_> it was so
<kingrayray> old-school
<_dan_> WOW when it started to play
<Whoopie> anybody wants to try uswsusp with usplash? I re-added uplash support in bug 109151
<ReL1K> sander_ when unmounting, still doesn't delete.
<askand> Gutsy beta freezes under the installation..is this a known bug?
<sander_> ReL1K: You're sure that there isn't a (hidden) .Trash folder on that device?
<toni_> hi did anyone resolv the contrast problem with radeon driver on Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> toni_: the radeon being the non-free one?
<graft> radeon is a free driver
<toni_> radeon is the free one ... xserver-xorg-ati package
<graft> fglrx is the non-free one
<toni_> my problem is after upgrading, that the contrast is too high ( not the gamma value ) and I cannot change this unless i turn down on my monitor...
<toni_> i can only resolv this problem with switiching to fglrx driver ..
<toni_> on Xorg.0.log I see no error messages
<graft> both radeon and fglrx are badly broken here
<Hobbsee> graft: ah right, i can never keep them straight
<sander_> Is there a pager which works well with compiz?
<toni_> you mean rss reader?
<ReL1K> sander_: no hiddin trash
<kingrayray> pager = applet for handing multiple desktops
<ReL1K> nevermind
<ReL1K> got it
<ReL1K> thanks sander_
<sander_> ReL1K: what was it?
<graft> sander: he means he understood your question
<sander_> ah.. nice all those misunderstandings :)
<ReL1K> hidden folder, didn't see it in the mesh
<graft> sander_: you use gnome i take it
<sander_> graft: nope.. kubuntu
<sander_> on gutsy
<graft> sander_: there's kicker-compiz on kde-apps.org
<graft> might do your trick
<sander_> graft: will have a look... tnx!
<graft> sander_: hm, it's very ol
<graft> old
<sander_> hmm
<graft> might be merged already
<graft> might as well try it, sander_
<ReL1K> hrm new xorg-video-ati update a sec ago
<ReL1K> need to make some xorg-video-intel updates :P
<lans> Device mapper  table : 254:0 : linear : dm-linear : device lookup failed
<lans> Why ?
<lans> It happens on 2.6.22 , 2.6.20 is ok
<lans> Everybody wake up !!!
<graft> what's the context, here?
<lans> Sleep !
<graft> ergh. your error
<LuCypher> hi I'm currently trying to install beta...
<nico__> hi, how can i see if im running feisty or gutsy, cant get any info out of uname -a
<Hobbsee> nico__: lsb_release -a
<LuCypher> Ubiquity doesn't run ... I've tried gksudo ubiquity...
<LuCypher> I get ubikuity is already running
<nico__> feisty
<Pici> Hm..
<Pici> Whats a chocolate teapot?
<nico__> is it save to install the latest beta release of ubuntu gutsy?
<sico> ubuntu 7.10 locks  using compiz everytime (nvidia 5700le)
<sico> have to use gnome-failsafe
<unggnu> Anyone know something about the bluetooth plan for Ubuntu Gutsy?
<LuCypher> nico__ :wait 17 october!!1
<unggnu> Anyone knows which Xorg package consist the whole server/source?
<TuxRug> Where can I find a list of packagers installed by ubuntu-mobile that are not present in ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop in Gutsy?
<LuCypher> I'm having problems installing gutsy beta
<PlanetaryNapkin> nico_ Don't do it, dude.
<Pici> sico: Have you looked in launchpad for anyone with the same issue?
<PlanetaryNapkin> nico_ It only half-finished for me, and now my sound isn't working.
<sico> pici: no, fairly new to ubuntu.  not sure what launchpad is
<nico__> hm guess i'l wait
<Pici> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<antennae> hi
<PlanetaryNapkin> So, when I'm trying to install to Gutsy, I get about a minute into downloading all of the packages, and then the installer gets to bzip2 and craps out.
<PlanetaryNapkin> What gives?
<Pici> unggnu: What do you mean?
<Pici> PlanetaryNapkin: What error do you get? Surely it doesnt say 'bzip: crapout error'  :p
<unggnu> Pici, First or second question?
<antennae> can anyone please tell me if the alternate installer is able to create encrypted partitions yet?
<unggnu> Pici, I want to patch xorg but I guees I have found the correct package.
<PlanetaryNapkin> Pici: I get a message about how it failed to fetch the file, and perhaps it's a network problem. I can get the exact error for you if you wish.
<Pici> unggnu: nevermidn then
<nico__> what is the multi screen package in gutsy called
<unggnu> Pici, thanks
<Pici> PlanetaryNapkin: The exact error would be easiest to troubleshoot.
<PlanetaryNapkin> Pici: Un moment, then.
<Pici> nico__: Probably the same as it was in feisty?
<unggnu> But still interested that Gutsy has a bluetooth panel but no running obex-server.
<nico__> Pici: never found that tool in Feisty
<Pici> !xinerama | nico__
<PlanetaryNapkin> Alright, well, foremost, I get "could not initiate dbus" in the terminal when I run the 'gksu "update-manager -c -d"' bit. First bad omen.
<PlanetaryNapkin> Then I get: : "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<ubotu> nico__: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<PlanetaryNapkin> Actually, funny bit is, I get one copy of that message for every time I've failed to upgrade. So I get six of them in a row now.
<PlanetaryNapkin> Actually, scratch that. They're all distinct but similar error messages. But I do get more each time...
<Pici> PlanetaryNapkin: i'm looking, hold on
<PlanetaryNapkin> Sure, thanks.
<TuxRug> What is the name of the package that presents the on-screen-keyboard from the ubuntu-mobile package.
<TuxRug> ?
<Pici> PlanetaryNapkin: Can you bypass the error?
<Pici> or does it just giveup?
<PlanetaryNapkin> Hurm. Just crashed, on top of it all. =)
<Pici> PlanetaryNapkin: Not sure if you got my last message, does it give up or can you bypass that error?
<PlanetaryNapkin> It seems to give up. I don't get any options to the contrary.
<Pici> And you are running the latest version of update-manager as suggested in the release notes?
<PlanetaryNapkin> Yeah, I did check that. I'm running Something.25.
<PlanetaryNapkin> The exact number eludes me, but it was as good or slightly better than what the notes wanted.
<TuxRug> Nevermind, I found the package after about twenty minutes of trying different search strings in apt-cache... I removed matchbox-keyboard and i'm good now.
<TuxRug> thanks
<Pici> PlanetaryNapkin: Then I'm not sure :/
<PlanetaryNapkin> Pici: No problem at all. =)
<Pici> PlanetaryNapkin: That file downloads fine here, but is empty.  The file summaries on that server agree, I dont know why its causing it to fail though.
<PlanetaryNapkin> Pici: Alright, so, after restarting, I have an interesting dialogue from the Update-Manager: "Not all updates can be installed. Run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible. This can be caused by: A previous upgrade which didn't complete. Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu. Normal changes of a pre-release version of Ubuntu."
<ReL1K> I have a GM965 (X3100). I use a docking station that uses DVI and a VGA output for dual head. When i switch to extended mode, I get a Comparing resolution (2560x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed. If I comment that check out, it runs fine except my entire desktop goes white. The 3d cube, wobbly windows, etc. all work fine. Anyone else running into this?
<ReL1K> in compiz
<PlanetaryNapkin> Then I get an option for Partial Upgrade. It seems reasonable to click this.
<Pici> PlanetaryNapkin: Seems reasonable to me too.
<ReL1K> its strange, my card supports 3d rendering at 2560
<ReL1K> if i change my resolution to 1024x768 or 2048, works fine, looks like hell, but works
<PlanetaryNapkin> Pici: Well, it's chugging away now. Hopefully nothing blows up.
<slytherin> Does anyone want to try some theora beta 1 packages?
<frijolie> anyone know how to fix an external USB hard-drive that doesn't automount or "hot-plug"?
<frijolie> sorry in Gutsy
<hjmills> i understand there is an issue with some laptops not logging in to gdm - is there a fix
<hjmills> ?
<Pici> hjmills: do you have a bug #?
<Pici> Perhaps theres a fix there.
<hjmills> Pici, no - its just that I was on #ubuntu-devel a few weeks back and had the problem on my laptop and was wondering if it had been fixed as we near the gutsy release freeze
<hjmills> Pici, I will go check the bug tracker
<Pici> hjmills: Oh.. I haven't had any issues with my laptop :/
<hjmills> Pici, please, dont make me jealous - its only just got back from a mobo change (under warranty thank god)
<fraco> wheres the gnome mouse cursors config. upgrade to gutsy left me with kde mouse cursors and i'd rather have the normal ones
<Pici> fraco: Check in preferences>apperance I think
<fraco> i thought so to, but the themes all refer to "default pointer". dunno how to reset that to gnome mouse pointers
<Pici> fraco: I cant check from where I am, ssh access only.
<LjL> how come in Gutsy WINE seems to be using a fixed-width font by default?
<ReL1K> if you hose iptables, is there a way to reset them to default?
<TuxRox> I just upgraded a system from 7.04 to 7.10. In the desktop effects settings I noticed that there are desktop widgets, kind of like in OSX. Any idea how to find and install these?
<slytherin> TuxRox: Where do you see those widgets? I mean which program have you started?
<TuxRox> slytherin, It is in the System --> Preferences --> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings app, under Desktop. It is called Widget Layer and is activated by hitting F9. It only works with compiz enabled.
<graft> how did you hose iptables, ReL1K?
<graft> TuxRox: yeah, compiz supports a whole buncha types of widgets
<graft> TuxRox: there's a setting in ccsm that lets you control which things
<TuxRox> graft, I just found a website with directions. Thanks!
<slytherin> TuxRox: I don't see that 'Advanced Desktop Effects' thing. May be you have installed some additional program.
<syke_> hi
<syke_> next set of upgrade errors :(
<brandon__> anybody having trouble mounting partitions after upgrading to gutsy?
<ReL1K> graft, installed guarddog, had some issues with it
<syke_> I get a messagebox saying that "upgade-manager" failed to install or upgrade
<syke_> in the terminal, I see this
<TuxRox> Maybe.
<syke_> "/usr/lib/ruby/1.8/... `initialize': No such device or address /dev/tty
<MasterShrek-Scho> jc-denton did you enable compiz? u should be able to change it in the compiz settings manager
<syke_> and apt-listbugs is in the stacktrace
<syke_> I'm on kubuntu feisty, using the upgrade method from the wiki
<slytherin> ReL1K: I use firestarter but there is no one step 'Reset' thing.
<ReL1K> yea...its weird, im trying to telnet to port 3333, isn't letting me
<ReL1K> but if i telnet from a different box it lets me
<slytherin> ReL1K: Are you doing it as root by any chance?
<jc-denton> yes i enabled compiz
<jc-denton> MasterShrek-Scho: where
<ReL1K> hmm thats a good point slytherin
<ReL1K> let me try
<jc-denton> and how do i get rid of the icons on the desktop
<rothchild> hi can some one help me troubleshoot USB automounting please?
<jc-denton> on windows i just have to right click and the choose "do not show icons on the desktop" or something like this
<slytherin> ReL1K: What I mean is telnet for root might be disabled by default.
<ReL1K> slytherin: even as root no go
<jc-denton> well this are more gnome questions anyway
<jc-denton> MasterShrek-Scho: and compiz is default in gutsy
<MasterShrek-Scho> jc-denton, im not exactly sure, im not at home on my ubuntu machine
<ReL1K> resolves the ip
<ReL1K> and doesn't connect
<DanaG> Heh, my 3 options for shuffling in Amarok appear to be the following:
<rothchild> I've posted a bunch of info here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/130367
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130367 in ubuntu "auto mount doesn't work for removable devices on Gusty tribe 3" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<slytherin> ReL1K: What is the rule you have added it for opening port 3333? Does it allow connections from localhost?
<DanaG> "Piece of paper", "Piece of paper", "Piece of paper".
<DanaG> I'm describing the icons, not the tooltips.
<DanaG> And many other icons are missing, too.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-icon-theme/+bug/144957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144957 in human-icon-theme "KDE Human and Tangerine icons not complete" [Undecided,New] 
<rothchild> I notice this in the gvm.log :  manager.c/2357: volume.ignore set to true on /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_441A_5E5F, not mounting
<rothchild> how can I chance the volume ignore flags?
<rothchild> change event
<elliotjhug> Hi all, anyone managed to get VMWare Server installed into gutsy?
<elliotjhug> None of the standard work arounds that worked on Feisty seem to be working (including the any-any thing)
<jc-denton> why cant i use the windows key for the keyboard shortcuts in the default configuration??
<jc-denton> hrmm
<jc-denton> i cant figure out where to adjust the number of virtual desktops
<DanaG> The default configuration is bad; you have to explicitly enable "super is mapped to the win-keys".
<jc-denton> yes this sucks
<jc-denton> you should support windows shortcuts
<jc-denton> like win-r should open deskbar
<jc-denton> aha!
<jc-denton> it's in general options
<jc-denton> but the compiz settings manager was not installed by default
<jc-denton> and compiz is enabled by default
<jc-denton> does this mean
<jc-denton> YOU CANNOT ADJUST THE NUMBER OF VIRTUAL DESKTOPS W/O INSTALLING COMPIZ SETTINGS MANAGER?
<jc-denton> i consider this as a serious annoyance / bug
<jc-denton> brb i think i have to restart x
<Tm_T> er
<Pici> er...
<Pici> I do agree thats a problem though.
<radius> my gf makes the same noise when i poke her ;p
<radius> hmm that reads bad no matter how much i try to recover ...
<atlfalcons866> i upgraded to gusty beta will i have to upgrade to gusty final
<theacolyte_> Anyone seen this one before? http://www.pastebin.ca/718651
<weltall> sorry i've tried the beta and the black screen if splash enabled bug is still there on the 64bit build :S it's just me?
<jussi01> theacolyte_: you could try sudo apt-get install -f
<nooseisloose> if I want to build stuff against my running kernel, (2.6.22-12-generic) then the link /usr/src/linux should point to  linux -> linux-headers-2.6.22-12-generic  Is that correct?
<theacolyte_> jussi01: I tried it, no go
<void^> nooseisloose: yes, but in most cases /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build will be used to find the sources
<graft> nooseisloose: i don't think so...
<graft> nooseisloose: at least i don't have /usr/src/linux, and that would require that whenever i boot, a new symlink would be generated
<graft> for example if i switch kernels between boots
<jussi01> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> gah
<nooseisloose> graft hmm here is my output of ls -al /usr/src/linux : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root src 30 2007-08-17 20:02 /usr/src/linux -> linux-headers-2.6.22-9-generic  which turns out to be a bogus link because I do not have a corresponding 2.6.22-9-generic directory.  Should I remove it?
<graft> i guess... probably doing more harm than good
<nooseisloose> void^: , graft: tyvm, let the fun begin!
<gnomefreak> who was it yesterday that had screensavers crash?
<theacolyte_> wow did that upgrade go bad, totally hosed my install.
<gnomefreak> theacolyte_: if you upgraded from feisty that is a good chance
<gnomefreak> theacolyte_: the upgrade process isnt working as it should atm, chances of breaking system are about 70%
<theacolyte_> adept_manager: Unknown option '--version-upgrade'.
<gnomefreak> theacolyte_: yeah thats borked something awful
<theacolyte_> it got about .... 50-60% through
<gnomefreak> theacolyte_: thats been talked about for a few days
<gnomefreak> theacolyte_: if it doesnt crash your lucky
<theacolyte_> i managed to limp it along to repair the issues, but i can't force an upgrade anymore
<gnomefreak> theacolyte_: its all fixible, but honestly download ISO and clean install believe me you will thank me in long run
<theacolyte_> hmmm
* jussi01 agrees with gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i have tested upgrade fro ubuntu kubuntu edubuntu and xubuntu and clean installs of all.
<theacolyte_> how stable is it downloading the iso
<gnomefreak> for tribe1-beta
<theacolyte_> this particular case was kubuntu
<gnomefreak> theacolyte_: it leaves you in alot better condition. without me sitting there installing it i cant tell you but i will tell you grab the ISO somewherer from tuesday the 25 - yesterday  DO NOT use todays builds
<theacolyte_> remind me where i can find daily's?
<gnomefreak> tuesday was the best ISO since tribe3 IMHO but i havent tested since tuesday
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gnomefreak> theacolyte_: dont use todays you will regreat it
<gnomefreak> regret it
<theacolyte_> 20070925.1/ ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> .1
<gnomefreak> wait a minute
<gnomefreak> let me finish up with LP guys
<theacolyte_> haha, comcast is on crack this morning, getting 3mb/sec
<gnomefreak> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gnomefreak> theacolyte_: dont go there
<gnomefreak> yeah go there
<theacolyte_> I'm grabbing this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20070925.1/
<theacolyte_> should I be getting something else?
<gnomefreak> grab the one you want, none of them say .1 here
<gnomefreak> theacolyte_: i have testedd the desktop cd i cant tell you how alternate works
<gnomefreak> i still dont see a .1
<jussi01> yay... stupid bluetooth is broken again....
<gnomefreak> jussi01: it never did work right did it?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: no. it has worked... then it was broken, then worked...
<jussi01> gah
<gnomefreak> jussi01: ive seen people complain about it since it was merged back in april-may
<jussi01> gnomefreak: its horrible
* gnomefreak thinks good thing i dont use it :)
<theacolyte_> yeah bluetooth was onee of the things that screweed me
<vs-hs> Hello, does anyone know why my system is crashing when I'm tryping "fglrxinfo"?
<theacolyte_> why it's even installed by default is way beyond my comprehension
<vs-hs> And also compiz is not working
<jussi01> gnomefreak: out of curiosity, do you know where I can get some info on hooking up my tv - i have an ati 9250 w/open source driver.
<gnomefreak> theacolyte_: choose one that you think you like (personally went with the desktop cd to install because i know it works :)
<vs-hs> Worked before I upgraded to 7.10 :P
<gnomefreak> jussi01: mythtv wiki or channel
<gnomefreak> vs-hs: what video card?
<vs-hs> gnomefreak: Radeon 9800pro
<jussi01> gnomefreak: ahh...mythtv wiki...good point. the normal wiki doesnt have anything i could find
<Creed`> I need some help, the LiveCD boots with "tty: job control turned off" error message...Anyone know fixes (tried the noapic, acpi=force/off etc).
<gnomefreak> vs-hs: if you would have done a clean install installing drivers from restricted-manager sets up compiz for you, that card may be blacklisted as so many others are, but i cant say for sure
<gnomefreak> Creed`: your ISO or burn is bad
<vs-hs> gnomefreak, i saw this in xorg.log
<vs-hs> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<vs-hs> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<vs-hs> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<vs-hs> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<vs-hs> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<vs-hs> (WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
<theacolyte_> pastebin
<gnomefreak> Creed`: make sure md5sums match
<gnomefreak> vs-hs: !pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | vs
<ubotu> vs: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Creed`> gnomefreak, you mean the 25 CD's I tired, 10 of which are from ShipIt?
<gnomefreak> Creed`: it could be but most likely first off this is not feisty support channel
<gnomefreak> Creed`: 2nd its very possible more than one are messed up
<gnomefreak> Creed`: you want feisty support see #ubuntu
<Creed`> gnomefreak, I know its not feisty but the issue is with Feisty and 7.10beta
<gnomefreak> Creed`: how is it with both?
<Creed`> I want to get 7.10 on there, I thought it was a bad burn or a bad drive, so tried Feisty and different drives, all give same error.
<gnomefreak> Creed`: if you downloaded gutsy ISO make sure md5sum match and burn at lowest speed possible, if you are upgrading god be with you
<vs-hs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38931/
<gnomefreak> Creed`: upgrading is all kinds of broken atm
<Creed`> gnomefreak, fresh install, MD5 sums match on EVERY CD
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> did you download 7.10 ISO
<vs-hs> Anyone, help?
<Creed`> Yes, 7.10 iso
<gnomefreak> vs-hs: thats a normal issue people have reported.
<Creed`> And 7.04, all the MD5 sums match, its not hte media or the drive, its the PC
<vs-hs> gnomefreak: Any solution?
<gnomefreak> Creed`: the ISO that you saved what is the md5sum of it
<diversatile> has anyone had issues with gutsy with an ATI R350 and compiz fuzion? can beryl still be installed instead?
<gnomefreak> vs-hs: not that i know of, i strayed away from graphics drivers
<gnomefreak> diversatile: beryl is no more
<diversatile> doh.. i tried compiz fuzion for 7.04 and had major issues with my ati radon 9800
<gnomefreak> Creed`: forget 7.04 all togetehr right now, its not the same nor will it ever be
<Creed`> ffe55d31659828a5bfbdb0ec2ee78eb0
<vs-hs> gnomefreak: Should I try installing a fresh ubuntu?
<diversatile> so i had to go back and i'm currently using beryl
<gnomefreak> Creed`: that looks like i386 md5sum
<vs-hs> Does anyone know how to disable the automatic XGL?
<Creed`> Its an i386 machine...
<gnomefreak> Creed`: did you make sure all numbers match
<gnomefreak> Creed`: they look like they do but im going on memory
<Creed`> yup, lol Ive been at it for 4 hours, Im sure I got it all right :)
<gnomefreak> Creed`: burn cd at 4x speed if it than doesnt work its hardware released and file a bug
<miki> vs-hs  touch .config/xserver-xgl/disable
<gnomefreak> hardware issue not released
<Creed`> yeah its prolly hardware...i have burns from 1x all the way up to 32x, all dont work.
<vs-hs> miki: Thanks
<vs-hs> touch: cannot touch `.config/xserver-xgl/disable': No such file or directory :(
<gnomefreak> Creed`: than more than likely its hardware issue, please file a bug with hardware details so maybe we can fix this before final release
<gnomefreak> vs-hs: did you use restricted-manager to install the 3d drivers?
<vs-hs> gnomefreak: Tried everything, manual and restricted-manager
<gnomefreak> vs-hs: did you once try it from ati.com by chance?
<vs-hs> gnomefreak: Yes
<gnomefreak> theres most likely your issue
<vs-hs> Oh
<miki> vs-hs cd   , mkdir .config/xserver-xgl
<vs-hs> How to fix? :P
<gnomefreak> vs-hs: did you use envy?
<diversatile> anyone with an ati radeon 9800pro try compiz fuzion with gutsy without any issues?
<vs-hs> Envy is not working to install, but I used it to remove the manual install
<Hestv4> btw... ati x1250 just gives me an interlaced display at 1600x1200... any ideas there?
<gnomefreak> vs-hs: ok good
<gnomefreak> diversatile: most people
<vs-hs> diversatile: Sometimes I get black screen at the login screen and now I can't run xgl and fglxinfo :D
* gnomefreak thinks they were blacklisted :(
<rh1zome> Hi, I'm upgrading a spare 7.04 machine to Gutsy Beta and am being asked if I want to keep or overwrite my login.defs file (diff here: http://rh1zome.pastebin.com/m661ffae0). Any advice?
<ReL1K> anyone having similar issues with gm965? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/146298
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146298 in ubuntu "intel gm965 compiz dual head issues" [Undecided,New] 
<vs-hs> Oh one note. I see the dotted background and "X" cursor at login until I press CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<gnomefreak> rh1zome: overwrite
<diversatile> vs-hs, ouch, hopefully you get it working
<vs-hs> gnomefreak: Do I need to do some cleanup after I did install from ati.com?
<rh1zome> Thanks gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> vs-hs: yes a whole lot of it
<vs-hs> gnomefreak: How and what?
<gnomefreak> anything that it built or installed needs to go
<vs-hs> I don't know what it did :(
<gnomefreak> vs-hs: since i dont have a spare ati card and i wasnt sitting with you wehn you installed it i would say neither do i
<vs-hs> gnomefreak: :(
<vs-hs> Damnit I hate ATI right now :D
<gnomefreak> eeryone does all the time. was this an upgrade to gutsy?
<sin1> Is anyone else having trouble enabling a second monitor with "Screens and Graphics"?
<sin1> when I enable it it does nothing, then when I restart X and log back in both screens are at 640 x 480 res
<bretzel> Hi there, trying to install Gusty beta and then -- gparted, ubiquity's unable to scan disks... no outputs!~~
<bretzel> manual fdisk does it with no weird things!
<sin1> at first  couldn't even choose from my second monitor normal res, I had to add it to my  monitor's settings in xorg
<ConstyXIV> does gutsy use xgl by default as well as compiz?
<Jamesinator> Post 7.04->7.10 update, GDM loads in 640x800 at boot time, which makes logging in painful, and doesn't switch to my 1280x1024 res until I log in. How can I fix this?
<_dan_> check if the correct drivers ar eloaded
<_dan_> then go to preferences and change resolution
<Jamesinator> _dan_: No, they aren't. My SiS drivers are universally dissupported and I can only use the generic driver, my resolution is set up correctly, and the problem only appeared in Gutsy.
<_dan_> apperently its not
<_dan_> check your resolution settings in gnome, it has this new nice feature where u can simply choose by clicking
<_dan_> try that
<sin1> oh and when I'm in "screens and Graphics" and click on the option "Mirror default scree" it crashes!
<Jamesinator> _dan_: Apparently you misheard me, I told you, my resolution is set up correctly. It loads fine when I log in, but at boot time GDM loads in 640x800, the lowest possible res.
<_dan_> whast your xorg.conf saying?
<Jamesinator> _dan_: Sec, I'll pastebin it
<_dan_> u can specify your resolution there
<ReL1K> sin1, should use xrandr, a lot easier that way
<Jamesinator> _dan_: Nevermind, this is going nowhere, if checking my xorg.conf was all the help you were going to give me, I could've done it myself
<syke_> I just tried the kubuntu feisty upgrade again and got the same error
<_dan_> rofl
<_dan_> ok
<_dan_> maybe he deserves the wrong resolution and its gods way of punishing
<sin1> relik: I have xrandr installed but how do I use it?
<svu> is there repo with kde4b for gutsy?
<svu> anywhere?
<syke_> Are you sure you want to install/upgrade the above packages? [Y/n/?/...]  /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/open-uri.rb:32:in `initialize': No such device or address - /dev/tty (Errno::ENX10)
<ConstyXIV> would using Xgl make any difference at all?
<_dan_> syke_ hm thats a new one
<syke_> that's the top of the stack trace in ther terminal
<syke_> and after the stack trace it says "apt-listbugs exited abnormally, hit enter key to continue"
<syke_> and then the upgrade UI hangs
<syke_> I can't even copy from the terminal output any more
<syke_> and it has to be killed
<_dan_> did u do the update with a gui?
<ReL1K> man xrandr
<syke_> yes
<ReL1K> type xrandr see what interfaces you have
<syke_> as per the wiki page
<_dan_> update-manager?
<syke_> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<_dan_> try in console
<_dan_> apt-get upgrade
<_dan_> bzw
<_dan_> dist-upgrade
<syke_> bzw?
<_dan_> sry german expression
<_dan_> try apt-get dist-upgrade in console
<syke_> ah ok :)
<_dan_> gives a ncier error or atleast someone i saw before
<_dan_> gotta leave for 10 mins tho
<_dan_> brb
<syke_> ok
<syke_> I ended up doing the commandline upgrade when going from edgy to feisty as well :(
<sin1> Relik: it only detected my default monitor
<ReL1K> do you have more then one sin1?
<sin1> ya, a TV hook up with s-video
<sin1> let me check connections
<ReL1K> what type of card sin1?
<sin1> nvidia geforce 7800 gs
<ReL1K> and you can do dual displays in screens/monitors?
<sin1> ya, I did it all the time i fiesty but by using nvidia-settings
<ReL1K> and you can't do it in gutsy?
<sin1> I can in nvidia-settings but not with "screens and graphics"
<sin1> but its a pain in the ars to use nvidia-settings
<ReL1K> hmmmm
<sin1> you think the "screens and graphics" bugs will be cleaned out eventually?
<ReL1K> they are looking at another alternative i heard, same group that made envy
<Pici> ReL1K: Hmm?
<ReL1K> Pici: heard it on here yesterday
<sin1> oh, nice! ya, that screens and graphics thing is wak..lol
<sin1> doesn't even display the right refesh rates
<sin1> oh well, thanks for the help!
<dystopianray> nvidia drivers don't set the refresh rates properly
<dystopianray> you'll notice they are all sequential, 50, 51, 52, 53, etc..
<dystopianray> they are used as some sort of identifier
<sin1> ya, they're set right in nvidia-settings just not in screens and graphics
<dystopianray> screens and graphics is most likely using xrandr which gives the wrong values
<sin1> can you make it use nvidia-settings instaed?
<dystopianray> probably not
<sin1> ya, ok :(
<dystopianray> 'screens and graphics' should work much better when nvidia's driver supports randr 1.2, but who knows when that will be
<sin1> oh ok, I definitely be waiting for that..!
<graft> anyone use an xpress 200M in here?
<rockets> Anybody know if they're going to do shipit for gutsy?
<weltall> the release plan says 18th
<weltall> oh
<weltall> shipit
<weltall> why they shouldn't?
<dystopianray> they didn't do shipit for edgy
<pvandewyngaerde> shopit,    buy the cd's
<LjL> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<LjL> doubt they will send Gutsy
<DjDarkman> hy, does gutsy have xgl by default?
<dystopianray> no it doesn't
<DjDarkman> My Ati videocard acts like that
<dystopianray> are you using the radeon or fglrx driver?
<dennisharrison> guys trying to upgrade to gutsy
<dennisharrison> from fiesty
<dennisharrison> it totally blew up on me
<dennisharrison> followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<dennisharrison> upgrade halted with dpkg was interrupted
<DjDarkman> so upgrading from feisty was a mistakfe for ati?
<dennisharrison> you must manually run dpkg --configure -a to correct
<dystopianray> DjDarkman: which driver are you using?
<dennisharrison> dpkg --configure -a gets too many errors about missing deps and craps out
<dystopianray> radeon should support compiz out-of-the-box with gutsy
<DjDarkman> dystopianray: fglrx, and it`s strange kubuntu acts like I`m using xgl when I`m in normal kde session
<dystopianray> DjDarkman: what do you mean by that?
<dennisharrison> frig it, lets see where this goes
<DjDarkman> dystopianray: there are certain symtoms that my videocard makes in an xgl session until compzi is activeted
<DjDarkman> that`s what happens in gutsy in a normal session
<dennisharrison> DjDarkman, like what? that really doesn't make much sense
<DjDarkman> like realy slow performance
<dennisharrison> but are any wm's running besides metacity?
<dennisharrison> wait, you said kubuntu
<DjDarkman> I`m using kde
<dennisharrison> so what is running?
<dystopianray> kwin
<DjDarkman> yep
<dystopianray> should be the only WM
<dennisharrison> and?
<DjDarkman> it`s too slow
<dennisharrison> well then its not a direct render issue :)
<DjDarkman> it is
<DjDarkman> DRI is not running
<dystopianray> kubuntu doesn't have compiz by default like ubuntu
<dennisharrison> no dir ?
<dennisharrison> dri I mean
<dennisharrison> ok
<DjDarkman> nope
<dennisharrison> and kwin is the only wm running
<dennisharrison> nothing else is running like compiz settings or anything?
<dennisharrison> so if you close your X down and then run startx
<dennisharrison> same thing?
<dennisharrison> 'slow' ?
<dennisharrison> and its the videocard and not the cpu or memory being chewed up?
<dennisharrison> sorry if these are stupid questions just want to see where you are at with this
<dennisharrison> so ... anyone here fixed a borked gutsy upgrade recently ?
<kfoltman> hi
<graft> argh... i desperately need a working X driver
<ESR_> Hey, I just upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon and the Screen Resolution tool aoppears to be ignoring my xorg.conf and picking its own resolutions list. What's up with that?
<kfoltman> do you know why upgrade from 2.6.20 to 2.6.22 on Gutsy Gibbon causes my SiS645DX to stop recognizing the master HDD?
<kfoltman> (BTW, the stock kernel for gutsy doesn'
<kfoltman> t contain the SiS driver, but I guess it shouldn't be necessary)
<dystopianray> you have compiled your own 2.6.22 kernel?
<kfoltman> BTW, the slave disk contains an LDM dynamic disk (windoze) and it is detected
<kfoltman> I've tried to compile a kernel with SiS IDE module, but might have overlooked something
<kfoltman> oddly, the slave is detected as /dev/sda
<kfoltman> with all the LDM partitions in place
<kfoltman> in 2.6.20, I have normal hda, hdb and hdd (cdrom)
<ReL1K> dennisharrison: i just upgraded, no issues
<dennisharrison> ReL1K, it totally BLEW UP on me man
<dennisharrison> I am in dpkg hell right now :)
<dystopianray> are you using unofficial repos?
<dennisharrison> not during the upgrade
<dennisharrison> this is all kosher
<graft> arr, this has to be the most frustrating bug i've ever come across... whenever an Xterm has to draw a curses window with boxes in it, it CRAWLS... i mean i could type the window out by hand faster than this thing
<kfoltman> tried apt-get dist-ugprade of course?
<dennisharrison> I think the issue is that this is an upgrade all the way from dapper
<dennisharrison> kfoltman, yes, right now I can't do anything except run through these dpkg errors one at a time
<dystopianray> graft: what video card and driver are you using?
<mora> anyone got snd_hda_intel working lately?
<dennisharrison> I love apt, dpkg is a nightmare sometimes
<soundray> ESR_: this can happen when some of your configured resolutions aren't supported by your hardware. Look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for messages about resolutions not used.
<dennisharrison> whatever happened to the guy who thought not having dri was messing up his 2d performance ?
<soundray> ESR_: and configure the correct hsync and vrefresh values to make best use of your monitor and graphics card.
<ESR_> soundray: The resolution was supported under Feisty Fawn yesterday...
<graft> dystopianray: Xpress 200M, using open-source radeon driver
<graft> dystopianray: though i was using fglrx, and i recall that it used to overwrite some libraries or some such? not sure if this is still an issue
<soundray> ESR_: the advice still applies
<dystopianray> graft: hrrm no idea about ati cards, sorry
<graft> i also have these weird diagonal lines when windows refresh
<graft> like if i switch to different windows, it paints the upper-left triangle first, then the lower right (flashes quickly)
* kfoltman will bbl, reboot to new kernel after make modules_install just to be sure
<ESR_> soundray: That's weird, X didn't fill in hsync/vrefresh from EDID.
<dystopianray> ESR_: what driver are you using?
<ESR_> ati
<turi> hiall
<turi> how can i install ubuntu 7.10 beta on lvm
<dystopianray> isn't that what the alternate cd is for?
<soundray> !lvm | turi
<ubotu> turi: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<soundray> turi: I think dystopianray is right
<turi> I did not find one ofr the beta
<turi> let me check better
<turi> u r right guys
<turi> next time I should look better before asking
<turi> :D
<DjDarkman> what does this mean?
<DjDarkman> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Assid> hey
<graft> DjDarkman: means you haven't got DRI working
<reya277> Hello, I just did an upgrade to Gusty latest beta, with hopes that my Wacom Bamboo tablet would work, now I install the tools from the Ubuntu Wacom Howto and the Tablet light is on and the system is recognizing it, but when I go to the GIMP or InkScape it does not find any inout devices and when I move the mouse it does not work
<graft> DjDarkman: probably means you don't have any 3D acceleration
<Assid> is the 64 bit better for intel core2quad?
<LuCypher> Assid : what type of usage?
<Assid> its a desktop
<Assid> last time i installed it.. it killed my machine
<LuCypher> I'm still asking myself the same question...
<Assid> gutsy that is
<Assid> you have a core2quad ?
<LuCypher> core2duo
<LuCypher> how much RAM?
<Assid> me ? 2gb
<Assid> already overclocked it ;)
<PlanetaryNapkin> Alright, so, I upgraded to Gutsy [through much bloodshed] , and my sound is unresponsive. I checked, and all of my GStreamer packages are installed and healthy. When I try to open the Volume Control I get "No volume control GStreamer plug-ins and/or devices found."
<Assid> got it less than a week back
<LuCypher> PlanetaryNapkin : maybe soundcard not recognized...
<PlanetaryNapkin> LuCypher: So, forgive my newb-status, but how do I go about remedying that?
<Assid> ok bbl
* Assid heads off to bed
<reya277> PlanetaryNapkin: this is still in beta and there is much to be fixed
<LuCypher> PlanetaryNapkin :  lsmod | grep snd
<reya277> PlanetaryNapkin:so even for the release we will still see and find many bugs trust me
<PlanetaryNapkin> reya277: Yeah, I don't know what I was thinking here. I should have left beta-testing to the techies. =)
<ESR_> Aha.  EDID found my hsync/vsync, but it rejected 1920x1440 with the message "height too large for virtual size".  Wot's that mean, I wonder?
<PlanetaryNapkin> LuCypher: It printed a whole stream of useful information. What now?
<reya277> PlanetaryNapkin:not not really, you are doing a great service to the Ubuntu Community simply because since you are not a techie you are more likely to find more bugs because you are using the OS for many different things therefore making this whole beta process better for us End Users
<LuCypher> PlanetaryNapkin : your soundcard?
<PlanetaryNapkin> reya277: That's a sunnier way of looking at it. I ought to make sure to file some bug reports, though, or else this is all just a timesink.
<PlanetaryNapkin> LuCypher: Which is that? "snd"?
<LuCypher> snd-xxx is the module loaded for you soundcard
<PlanetaryNapkin> LuCypher: Ah, well, don't have "snd-xxx". That's a good sign.
<LuCypher> eg. snd-viaxxx for via soundcards ...
<PlanetaryNapkin> Yeah, nothing with an -xxx string whatsoever.
<LuCypher> snd_hda_intel for my integrated intel souncard
<LuCypher> xxx stands for ... via, intel, etc...
<LuCypher> you don't have to look for xxx... ;-)
<PlanetaryNapkin> Mmm... perhaps I'll just list them.
<LuCypher> !nopaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LuCypher> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PlanetaryNapkin> Can I transcribe, though?
<LuCypher> PlanetaryNapkin : use nopaste
<LuCypher> !paste
<LuCypher> PlanetaryNapkin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<reya277> PlanetaryNapkin: seriously think about it, the final release is next month, you have to give these programmers DAMN good credit for their effort, go ask Microsoft to give you a new set of features + functionality in 6 months and they will laugh in yo face buddy. So me I'm having issue with my Wacom tablet and yet I have had so many people trying to help(no luck) but still is the community man, MS does not have this and I don't think I can trade this for 
<rom> I think I have a problem with dbus
<rom> is dbus important?
<rom> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: dbus_bus_get error: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<rom> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'dbus'
<PlanetaryNapkin> reya277: Oh, absolutely. I'm glad of the Ubuntu community, and I love my system. I cringed last time I had to touch Windows.
<reya277> PlanetaryNapkin: LOL you da man
<Vorian> I get a black screen on my lappy when I start up....
<reya277> PlanetaryNapkin: spoken like a true Linux user
<Booh-> I would like to know where LANG env variable is set?  In user -> env gives me LANG=en_US, if I switch (su) root, env gives me LANG=en_CA.UTF-8 !  I want en_US (iso-8859-1) all the way...  I tried locales tuto... etc... but for root with su, nothing to do.
<PlanetaryNapkin> reya277: Well, hardly a very elite one, as is...
<nikolam> Is it OK to try Xubuntu 7.10 Beta, even if it is Not listed on xubuntu.org?
<reya277> Vorian: how come you have not stopped by the #ubuntu-florida room
<Vorian> reya277, sorry :)
<rom> choose utf8 no iso8859-1
<rom> !
<reya277> Vorian: we got a meeting this Sunday, I think Bordy got approved to be in the Council, and we are an Official LOCO team dude
<Vorian> I know! Congrats!
<ReL1K> anyone running into an issue every so often when they go and copy something and paste it, it pastes in japense chars or something?
<rom> is dbus important ??????
<PlanetaryNapkin> LuCypher: Sorry, took me a year to figure out that space-technology. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38939/
<Vorian> now help me with my lappy reya277!!!  :P
<reya277> Vorian:what's the issue?
<Vorian> black screen when x starts
<Vorian> It was working just fine until today
<reya277> Vorian: hum? did you check your xorg.conf file?
<Vorian> bah
<reya277> yes it happened to me like 20 mins ago
<Vorian> what would have changed?
<ReL1K> Vorian: did you update today? there was some xorg updates
<ReL1K> and libgtk
<Vorian> >.<
<reya277> Vorian: I don't know but there have been massive updates today, hell I just upgraded like this morning and by noon I had 1hour worth of updates
<reya277> Vorian: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow the instructions make sure you pick the right hardware video driver
<LuCypher> PlanetaryNapkin : I'm really sorry I have to go... Hope someone else could help you...
<LuCypher> Bye
<reya277> Vorian:do a pastebin of your xorg.conf file dude and let me look at it
<Vorian> hm
<reya277> Vorian: do gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin here (http://pastebin.com/)
<graft> a lot of xorg stuff seems to be broken in gutsy
<reya277> graft: I agree, which is the reason why they did not include the latest Xorg 7.xx release with gutsy
<Nubbie> hey guys i can't seem to get effects working, i had beryl working no problem in feisty.
<Nubbie> it detected my video chip right, it's using the proper intel drivers... i dunno what's up.
<reya277> Nubbie: effects are now default with gutsy, so if you are trying to use beryl or compiz you might have issues
<reya277> Vorian: Where you at?
<Nubbie> reya277, no, i'm trying to get the effects working in gutsy... they aren't working.
<Vorian> hold please reya277 :)
<Nubbie> i said i did have effects working no problem in feisty.
<Scaleo> you have ati?
<Nubbie> when i try system > preferences > appearance, to enable the effects, it tries to start, i end up with no window borders and no effects.
<Nubbie> i'm using intel 810
<reya277> Nubbie: hum...did you try to do custom?
<Nubbie> reya277, i tried each setting.
<reya277> Nubbie: open up terminal and type this sudo apt-get install update all
<reya277> Nubbie: sorry is sudo apt-get update
<Nubbie> reya277: i'm fully updated.
<reya277> Nubbie:hum... what type of video card do you have?
<Nubbie> intel 810i
<reya277> Nubbie:intel 810i how much video ram? you should have atleast 256mb or else you will have issues, I have the same card and I had to shut off my effects as they were causing problems
<Nubbie> it has not much video ram, it shares my system ram which i have an abundance of...
<Nubbie> i'm going to do the old fashioned xorg set up, see if that works.
<Nubbie> i'll let you know.
<AngryElf1> what are the chances my intel3945abg works out of the box with tribe4?  it's not working with feisty :(
<nosrednaekim> tribe 4? we're all the way up to beta now!
<reya277> Nubbie: yes but that is shared ram not exactly the same so this could be an issue, which is the same thing with my card and why I had to shut off effects, The GIMP, Open Office started to malfunction on me
<Nubbie> i'm doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. i'm allocating 256mb to video.
<PlanetaryNapkin> So, anyone here care to troubleshoot a sound problem? [No sound whatsoever after upgrading to 7.10] .
<reya277> Nubbie: Beryl or Compiz could have worked fine because they tailored those apps mostly for those cards, but with gutsy is more generalized
<Nubbie> yeah.
<Nubbie> also this is the first time ever my resolution has been automatically recognized.
<Nubbie> that i'm happy about.
<reya277> Nubbie: NO leave that alone dude, leave it blank, check your bios and see if it lets you up the ram there
<Nubbie> reya277, it doesn't.
<Nubbie> reya277, if it breaks, i'll fix it. don't worry.
<Nubbie> i'll try to restart X.
<reya277> Nubbie: then go ahead and try it, if you don't get the GDM do ctrl+F7
<ReL1K> anyone running into an issue every so often when they go and copy something and paste it, it pastes in japanese chars or something?
<reya277> or reconfigure X
<Nubbie> reya277, now it's telling me effects can't be enabled.
<drbobb> hello, the kubuntu upgrade tool died on me before it was done
<Nubbie> should i be using the 810i drivers or the intel drivers?
<drbobb> is there any known problem that might cause this?
<Nubbie> drbobb: did you run it from a terminal?
<reya277> Nubbie: yeah then it means that your xorg.conf file needs to be reconfigure, do gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin here(http://pastebin.com/)
<drbobb> Nubbie: nope, from alt-f2
<PlanetaryNapkin> drbobb: That happened to me 6 or 7 times while upgrading Ubuntu. I don't know what I did, but eventually it took pity on me and offered a 'partial upgrade' which seems to me indistinguishable from a full one.
<reya277> Nubbie: should be using 810i
<Nubbie> reya277, that
* Marfi dances
<Nubbie> that's what I thought.
<Marfi> upgrading to gutsy!  =)
<Nubbie> http://pastebin.ca/718876
<reya277> Marfi: Enjoy it, but be ware there are lots of bugs still
<PlanetaryNapkin> Marfi: Good luck, but definitely take caution.
<drbobb> does the upgrade break ndiswrapper?
<PlanetaryNapkin> Marfi: I lost all of my sound -- but the visuals are great. =)
<Nubbie> reya277: have you had a look? http://pastebin.ca/718876
<Marfi> PlanetaryNapkin, i believe in diving in head first. =)
<Trewas> Nubbie: intel is the current recommended driver over i810, some hardware though still works better with old i810 driver
<Nubbie> Trewas: thanks for the information, i'll try with the intel graphics. i honestly can't remember what i was using in feisty because i didn't have any problems after i initially set it up.
<Trewas> Nubbie: the default used to be i810 for most chips
<Trewas> bug 135141 has some info about i810 vs. intel
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135141 in xorg "Gutsy: Intel should be preferred over 810" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135141
<reya277> Nubbie: Trewas is correct on your config file you also only have one res, did you only choose one, other than that the xorg.conf file seems correct
<Nubbie> be right back...
<ReL1K> is intel and xv+compiz getting worked on?
<reya277> Nubbie: I've been comparing my xorg file with yours and on you do not have this section
<reya277> Section "Module"
<reya277> 	Load		"glx"
<reya277> 	Load		"GLcore"
<reya277> 	Load		"v4l"
<reya277> EndSection
<reya277> Nubbie: I've been comparing my xorg file with yours and on you do not have this section
<reya277> damn this thing has some serious clipboard issues
<scizzo-> reya277: nvidia card?
<reya277> scizzo-:  no My effects are working ok, just a bit slow due to lack of Ram, Nubbie is the one having issues, so I think he is missing that particular section on his Xorg.Conf file
<neildarlow> i have a notification of 50 distribution updates available. is that about it for the beta?
<reya277> neildarlow: Nope after that you got some more coming
<scizzo-> check the log file what has been loaded in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<neildarlow> reya277: thought i might have. i'll wait until tomorrow
<neildarlow> has anyone got enough of beta to have it running?
<lordlucan> Does Persistence work with Ubuntu 7.10 beta? It doesn't with 7.04!
<Nubbie> still no dice.
<reya277> Nubbie: I looked closely at your Xorg file and you are missing a section which I have
<Nubbie> what's that section?
<Nubbie> this is current: http://pastebin.ca/718894
<lordlucan> When I ran Ubuntu as a live CD with 7.04 and tried saving my changes to a USB key it (peristence?) wouldn't work
<neildarlow> does anyone know the name of the compiz effect that arranges all open windows on the screen so you can see them all?
<Nubbie> expose
<Daisuke-Laptop> scale
<Nubbie> scale.
<Nubbie> lol
<reya277> Nubbie:
<reya277> Section "Module"
<reya277> 	Load		"glx"
<reya277> 	Load		"GLcore"
<reya277> 	Load		"v4l"
<reya277> EndSection
<Daisuke-Laptop> expose is the os x version :D
<Nubbie> Daisuke-Laptop, is right :l
<neildarlow> ah, scale. let me try
<Daisuke-Laptop> but it's the same concept either way
<Daisuke-Laptop> what i want to know is: what's the plugin that does the cool "move windows behind other windows" trick
<Daisuke-Laptop> you select a window in the back and whatever's in front of it moves around and behind it
<reya277> Nubbie:when you reconfigure X it asks you which ones to choose so make sure you choose glx and v4l
<mluser-work> How do I temporarily turn of the firewall on my ubuntu gutsy box?
<graft> Daisuke-Laptop: it's an animation option
<mluser-work> I dont see an /etc/init.d/iptables or firewall script
<graft> Daisuke-Laptop: forget what the animation is called
<reya277> you can do that using IPTables
<Nubbie> reya277: that screen doesn't come up... but i'll add them manually.
<mluser-work> reya277: but where is my firewall being set in the init scripts?
<neildarlow> didn't firestarter used to control that? where's it gone?
<reya277> Nubbie: does not comeup that's weird, go ahead and add them manually
<Daisuke-Laptop> oooh
* Daisuke-Laptop goes to look
<reya277> mluser-work: you have to set the rules first then you can save the modifications and then tell the system to start them when you start the OS, let me get you the link for IPTables config
<mluser-work> reya277: thanks
<AngryElf1> where do i go to edit the desktop effects if it's not under system > prefs> appearance
<graft> consarnit... now i am forced to use the stupid VESA X driver and my windows are all huge
<reya277> mluser-work: take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57111
<graft> sigh
<Nubbie> reya277: still not working :l
<Nubbie> why doesn't that module screen display while i'm configuring?
<mluser-work> And another problem which just appeared today.. I have an ATI Radeon 9600 and some update within the last 24 hours is keeping the x server from starting in 1400x1050 resolution.  The xorg.conf file is still correct but for some reason the ati x driver sais probed LVDS modes only go to 1280x800, but the lcd has 1400x1050 native resolution
<mluser-work> reya277: thank you.. I'll take a look at that now
<drbobb> any user of ndiswrapper around? tell me please how hard is it this time to recover from an upgrade ;-)
<reya277> Nubbie: damn dude, sorry, run this real quick  gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<reya277> mluser-work: no prob dude
<reya277> Nubbie: and see what loaded
<Nubbie> where am i looking?
<reya277> Nubbie: you should see this "LoadModule: "glx"
<reya277> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
<reya277> (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<reya277> 	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
<reya277> 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
<reya277> (==) AIGLX enabled
<reya277> (II) Loading extension GLX"
<Nubbie> int10, vbe, int10, i2c, ddc, vgahw, fb, xaa, ramdac, etc...
<reya277> Nubbie: if it is not there then that might be the issue
<Nubbie> yeah i didn't see glx in that section where vbe, int10, etc were stated to have loaded.
<Nubbie> reya277, i just added this to my xorg.conf
<Nubbie> Section	"Module"
<Nubbie> 	Load		"glx"
<Nubbie> 	Load		"int10"
<Nubbie> 	Load		"vbe"
<Nubbie> 	Load		"i2c"
<Nubbie> EndSection
<Nubbie> should be fine now correct?
<reya277> Nubbie: yes it should
<Nubbie> brb then...
<reya277> Nubbie: go ahead and restart X
<Nubbie> i remember though when i used beryl there was a section at the end of the file i had to add.
<neildarlow> Nubbie: DRI
<Nubbie> i should be loading the dri module as well correct..
<Nubbie> yeah.
<Nubbie> so i just added dri under the "module" section
<Vorian> reya277, screen resolution sucks now
<Vorian> i configured xorg
<Vorian> no dice
<Nubbie> reya277: and apparently compiz plugins weren't installed...
<reya277> Vorian: really, on your Section "Screen" you should have under Mode something like this
<reya277> Modes		"1024x768@85"	"1024x768@75"	"832x624@75"	"1024x768@70"	"800x600@60"	"1024x768@60"	"800x600@85"	"1024x768@43"	"800x600@75"	"1152x864@75"	"800x600@72"	"1280x960@60"	"800x600@56"	"1280x1024@60"	"640x480@85"	"1400x1050@60"	"640x480@75"	"640x480@72"	"640x480@60"
<bdgraue> latest update, can't install libkbluetooth0  http://phpfi.com/265665
<ReL1K> anyone know whats running on port 111 in a default ubuntu install?
<finalbeta> ReL1K: nothing I can assume
<finalbeta> no open ports in a default install
<reya277> Vorian: that should be in your xorg.conf file if it is not then you either need to manually add it or reconfigure x
<reya277> Vorian: or atleast some variation of it
<Vorian> trying something reya277, /me crosses fingers
<Vorian> \o/
<reya277> Vorian: will do buddy
<Vorian> reya277, thanks!
<Vorian> got it working!
<reya277> Vorian: No problem
<PlanetaryNapkin> Anyone here up to the task of troubleshooting a sound problem? [No sound at all after Gutsy upgrade.] 
<reya277> Vorian: Stop by the Florida room dude, we got some cool projects coming up we need all the support and help we can get
<Vorian> reya277, I will later
<reya277> Vorian:Sweet
<Vorian> right now I'm headed out for linux fest!
<Nubbie> reya277: what is the section you need to add to the bottom of the config file?
<Vorian> reya277, that's why I was freaking a bit
<reya277> Nubbie: Status
<Nubbie> reya277: i'm certain thats what's preventing this from working. i don't think i have DRI working.
<Nubbie> what's that grep command to see if dri is enabled?
<reya277> Nubbie: that was the section, the only other thing would be to add I think a "composite section" but I think that's only for ATI cards
<reya277> grep | glxinfo
<reya277> Nubbie: you should see " direct rendering: Yes" in that output
<Nubbie> direct rendering: Yes
<zerwas> Is checkinstall still buggy in Gutsy?
<Nubbie> reya277: so why is it not working???
<reya277> Nubbie: you got me man
<Dicky> Hi, Ubuntu isn't playing any videos correctly, i hear the sound...but for the video its just a bunch of yellow and pink squares
<reya277> Nubbie: hold on let me check something
<Dicky> any idea how to fix?
<reya277> Dicky: what type of video format is it?
<_dan_> dicky did you try with mplayer or vlc? i get those errors alot qith quicktime and totem
<ReL1K> anyone got any idea why portmap would be running on an external port scan?
<reya277> Nubbie: on the glx output do you have any extensions under "server glx extensions:"
<Dicky> Its AVI, DIvX and yes i tried with VLC
<_dan_> dicky on all avis or only on one?
<Dicky> all AVI's
<Dicky> but also ALL mpg's
<Dicky> and all WMV's
<_dan_> ok that was my next question
<_dan_> i have no idea why, did u try the w32codecs?
<Nubbie> server glx extensions:
<Nubbie>     GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,
<Nubbie>     GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,
<Nubbie>     GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,
<Nubbie>     GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
<_dan_> i dont know if it gets fixed by that, but maybe its worth a try
<reya277> Dicky: go into synaptic and get the right plugins for playing AVI, ASX and ASF files
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Nubbie> sorry for the scrolling fellas :)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@82.211.176.15]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Nubbie> reya277: any idea?
<joakim-> in case people dont know... having gfxboot installed when upgrading to gutsy totallllllly screws up your system badly
<Nubbie> gfxboot is what now?
<joakim-> for some reason the kernel cant be configured, and neither can the memtest
<joakim-> which the kernel depends on apparently
<joakim-> catch22 ^^
<joakim-> its the suse-like grub
<Nubbie> oh.
<Nubbie> all flash, no substance then.
<joakim-> yah
<reya277> Nubbie: yes you have them, I would suggest you go to #ubuntu-effects and see if they can help you out, because everything on your xorg.conf file seems ok other than that section which did not load, I still think that you need to  use 810i instead of Intel
<reya277> Nubbie: I have to run, back to work
<Nubbie> reya277: thank you for your help
<Nubbie> reya277: and i hope you get paid well for your time helping me ;)
<Dicky> in mplayer i get an error: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device.
<soundray> Dicky: do a 'mplayer -vo help' and try out the other options
<Dicky> ah
<Dicky> thank you :D
<radius> language-pack-en-base ? held back
<ReL1K> i got portmap and kernel-nfs-server ports exposed from an external port scan, there anyway to block that?
<ReL1K> through iptables or what?
<Lunar_Lamp> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<reya277> Nubbie: LOL, paid no man, this is all about the Community, I've had my share of problems and all these guys help me all the time I'm just returning the favor and I wish I could have help you solve your issue, but my linux expertise goes but so far. But again visit #ubuntu-effects check to see someone named isthatall or crdlb and they should be able to get you going. Have a good weekend!
<Nubbie> reya277: i thought you were at work lol.
<Nubbie> reya277: i mean your REAL work heheh.
<reya277> yes I am at work, getting ready to go home, but work does not stop me from helping out when I can. Always will
<reya277> take care dude
<Nubbie> lol later.
<darrend> 6
<darrend> oops - sry
<Artimus> I just upgraded a box from Feisty to Gutsy.  Is there anyway I can remove any packages no longer present in Gutsy?  (if there are any)
<kfoltman> apt-get clean ?
<_dan_> apt-get autoremove  but apt will hint you for that
<gnomefreak> Artimus: there are a few that you might have that gutsy doesnt like kxdocker and such but you would have to give us (or use apt-cache policy) and if it doesnt list a repo but lists it as installed its not in gutsy
<gnomefreak> _dan_: that will not remove apps that are not in gutsy
<kingrayray> "briefcase full of guts"
<kingrayray> "face fisted"
<kadakas> does the LiveCD have a 7.04 to 7.10 upgrade tool ?
<kingrayray> "aahhh
<kingrayray> wrong box xD
<gnomefreak> kadakas: no its the alternate and i would suggest a clean install
<gnomefreak> kadakas: upgrading has broken many users systems lately
<kadakas> i dont want to loose all my files
<mluser-work> anyone know what option I can give the ati X driver to disable LVDS monitor probing?
<Nubbie> Artimus: how exactly did you upgrade? you should have used update-manager -d
<kadakas> so this is not reccomended? -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Artimus> Nubbie: Dist-upgrade, just to try it.  It's in a VM, not a big deal.  I'm going to start fresh anyway.
<gnomefreak> kadakas: it is using update-manager but take what i said a fair warning that you may lose everything anyway
<gnomefreak> kadakas: back up beofre you do either
<gnomefreak> before*
<kadakas> damn
<gnomefreak> kadakas: gutsy isnt stable and you never upgrade or install without backing up important stuff
<kadakas> i do have a backup
<Jamesinator> Is there any particular reason why the SiS 315e Pro doesn't have a driver available from "Screens and Graphics" while 300 and other SiS drivers are there? >_>
<kadakas> i just cloned my OS from my old PC into my laptop
<kadakas> and half of the hardware doesnt work
<kadakas> someone suggested i reinstall my whole system
<Nubbie> Artimus: update-manager is the preferred method because it DOES clean up afterwards.
<gnomefreak> kadakas: i suggest clean install because it will leave your system in a much more stable state than upgrading at this time
<kadakas> the hardware will start working ?
<kingrayray> kadakas: probably
<gnomefreak> kadakas: without being there and trying it i cant answer yes or no to that
<kadakas> will it start working if i use the upgrade tool ?
<gnomefreak> kadakas: most newer hardware is supported and works well most older stuff as well (a bunch of vc drivers that might be harder to set up than others) using compiz some vcs just wont work
<kadakas> i've tweaked my system to my liking so much, that i couldnt bare a default ubuntu again
<gnomefreak> kadakas: than i suggest waiting until its stable
<gnomefreak> worrying that much is not really something taht makes me think you will be happy if it does screw up and you lose everything
<kadakas> i wont :D
<kadakas> i'll be going postal and hitting my head against the wall
<gnomefreak> kadakas: about a month (little less) and it will be stable
<kadakas> ok
<gnomefreak> im expecting other issues was released if we dont hurry op on some things
<kadakas> i have to figure out how to get my dvd drive working otherwise then
<Gin> hi
<Gin> the rt2500 driver is causing system freeze
<Gin> rt2x00 driver
<Gin> the ndiswrapper driver works fine
<Jamesinator> SiS and Ubuntu. It works just as well as putting a bunny and a member of the National Rifle Association in the same room and waiting for everything to work out.
<ray_> any know any thing about 7.10 ubuntu
<ray_> need help pls
<Jamesinator> !anyone | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ray_> ok how i get real player on ubuntu 7.10 im running it
<Jamesinator> If you're running it, wouldn't that imply that you already have it?
<ray_> no just ubnuntu 7.10
<Jamesinator> Ah, I see, I misunderstood your question
<ray_> yes how i get jamesiantor the real formate on here
<ray_> its ok
<ray_> Jamesinator can you help me out
<ray_> here
<Jamesinator> ray_: Not really, since I've never used RealPlayer on Ubuntu, but I'm reading a guide for installing it on Feisty now. The gist of being to go to the RealPlayer site, download the Linux version, and run it. Strikes me as not changing much between Feisty and Gutsy, but I wouldn't know.
<ray_> ok
<radius> install helix-player
<Jamesinator> ray_: You can read it yourself if you want, it's http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_RealPlayer_10_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer.29
<ray_> jame thanls
<ray_> Jamesinator ty
<Jamesinator> radius: Even though the Linux realplayer is cribbed off of helix-player, helix-player doesn't support real encoded data and a few other things
<Jamesinator> ray_: Good luck
<ray_> Jamesinator  were do i want to put it
<ray_> what folder
<superkiwi> I've noticed that 7.10 will support read/write on NTFS. Is it possible to get this on 7.04?
<ray_> it asked me this
<Jamesinator> superkiwi: Yes, you need the ntfs-3g packages
<Jamesinator> ray_: Like I said, I don't know, I've never used it. I'd suggest you just follow the guide I linked you to.
<VousDeux> haha, funny story...I installed all of the updates today for kubuntu x86_64. When I rebooted, my hardware was no longer supported. It looks like the updater uninstalled my drivers; leaving me with no network support so that I could fix it.
<Jamesinator> superkiwi: http://www.howtoforge.com/ntfs_3g_ubuntu_feisty
<Jamesinator> VousDeux: Deja vu, right after I did a dist-upgrade for 7.04->7.10 :P
<Jamesinator> VousDeux: It screwed around with my Ralink driver, I ended up having to use Network Manager to set it up. Now it's buggy, unstable, and even more of a bloody mess than before, but somehow, it works.
<VousDeux> How can I get my network access working again so I can try to fix the other stuff?
<Jamesinator> VousDeux: To be honest, I have no idea, I only got through those panicked hours from 1:00-4:00am off the support of people in #ubuntu+1. People who know stuff, not like me. :D
<VousDeux> hehe, okay
<VousDeux> It was kinda odd...the updater looked normal and said it was finished, but the update notifier was still on. I rebooted and it seemed fine.
<Jamesinator> VousDeux: I tried updating with update-manager -d, but after adding the repos it just crashed out. I ended up doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to "upgrade" my system
<VousDeux> Then I clicked the update notifier and it listed three more updates that had to do with burning cd's.
<VousDeux> Two of these said they would update, but one that ended with 'common' was not set to update.
<VousDeux> I changed that one so that it would update, rebooted, and that was all she wrote.
<kadakas> my dvd drive is listed in lshw as: *-ide UNCLAIMED
<VousDeux> I tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. I got my display back on vesa, but no network.
<kadakas> how can i "claim" it back ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> how is xserver-xorg related to networking?
<VousDeux> The Nvidia driver also disappeared. I then tried restoring a previous xorg.conf, but the drivers are just gone.
<superkiwi> Jamesinator: /join #kubuntu
<superkiwi> bleh
<superkiwi> srry
<Jamesinator> Err... :P
<VousDeux> I also tried booting with a prior version of the kernel.
<VousDeux> Am I going to have to download yet another iso, or is there some way I can get my network back online manually?
<unggnu> is it possible that Alsa software mixing doesn't work anymore in Gutsy?
<Jamesinator> unggnu: Nothing works anymore in Gutsy
<unggnu> lol
<unggnu> no, except of some bugs it works fine for me
<VousDeux> is there any log in particular that might help me figure out what happened?
<Jamesinator> unggnu: Slight bugs like removing the ability to use any hardware whatsoever on the host machine
<Jamesinator> VousDeux: /var/log
<VousDeux> yeah, I'm looking at the ls for /var/log, but I'm not sure where to start
<Jamesinator> VousDeux: auth.log daemon.log debug kern.log user.log Xorg.0.log
<VousDeux> I was hopeing to find an updater log or something
<VousDeux> hey, dpkg.log
<Jamesinator> VousDeux: ;)
<VousDeux> maybe that one will tell me something
<VousDeux> wow, this goes back all the way to August...it may take me awhile to find the bottom
<VousDeux> 'End' works :)
<scizzo-> VousDeux: less dpkg.log hit Shift+G
<scizzo-> VousDeux: or vim dpkg.log and Esc:$
<unggnu> So nobody has problems with Alsa software mixing on Intel hardware?
<scizzo-> unggnu: there has been talks about alsa before not working as intended....maybe check the bug reports?
<unggnu> ok
<unggnu> thx
<scizzo-> unggnu: if you just say that you are going to report a bug and search for intel sound or something then maybe something pops up
<Marco> what package contains the documentation for the C standard library
<scizzo-> unggnu: usually it checks for the most common topics.....
<Marco> so 'man fgets' and the like work
<scizzo-> Marco: hmmm manpages?
<scizzo-> Marco: dpkg -l |grep manpages
<scizzo-> Marco: or apt-cache show manpages
<bur[n] er_> can anyone help me with the new "visual effects" panel in appearance?  it won't work and says "Desktop effects could not be enabled" but I can run compiz --replace just fine
<Marco> package manpages-dev had it
<Marco> thanks
<extra9> hi
<VousDeux> this daemon.log is insane...way too many lines
<extra9> I have a dell 1420.  came with 7.4 .. I just did a 'update-manager -d' and rebooted and the x config util came up and nothing that I tried worked.  so I hit cancel and it said it was loading in safemode and that the old configs were being saved in xorg.conf.broken.  so now, things look decent, but compiz no worky.. running vesa driver
<extra9> synaptic says I have the 965 driver installed, but no worky
<Leonekl> hell
<Leonekl> hello
<Leonekl> is anyone having issues with any NVIDIA cards
<Leonekl> on gutsy?
<VousDeux> In the kdm.log it says "(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)" and "(EE) No devices detected." Does this mean that the drivers do not exist, or they are just not loaded?
<mluser-work> how can I downgrade to the previous xorg ati driver?
<nosrednaekim> hey... I have a SLIGHT problem.
<nosrednaekim> The ubuntu beta CD won't install grub.
<nosrednaekim> i;'m in a kubuntu alpha right now.
<Leonekl> i guess i aint the only one with the nvidia problem
<Leonekl> is it giving ya the X server fail safe mode
<Leonekl> even after u install the driver?
<nosrednaekim> is there a way to install grub from the kubuntu liveCD without reinstalling?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<_dan_> nosrednaekim  well u can boot up your live cd
<VousDeux> I had the nvidia driver working just fine, but it seems to have vanished after todays updates
<_dan_> mount your partition to /mnt/something
<_dan_> chroot into it
<_dan_> and install grub
<Leonekl> mines i install it
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: the grubconfig files and all are not rhere.. I tried that
<VousDeux> I don't even get a fail safe...it just sits there on a blank screen
<Leonekl> the nvidia driver official
<Leonekl> yup
<Leonekl> black screen
<Leonekl> ?
<_dan_> are they on the live cd?
<Leonekl> after showing an X on the screen
<_dan_> well
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: they are specially made for you install... and I have no clue what commands generate them.
<_dan_> u can make your system boot with live cd kernel and your root dir *i think* *somehow
<_dan_> then use apt to get the files
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: but what files?
<VousDeux> the only way  I can boot is to recovery mode
<_dan_> apt-get install --reinstall grub
<_dan_> more i cant think of right now ad hoc
<nosrednaekim> ah... you have to do "grub setup"...
<VousDeux> well, I can also boot to a gui with a vesa video driver, but then I have no network either, so I'm dead in the water
<Leonekl> thats exactly whats happening to me
<nosrednaekim> stdin: thanks... that should do it
<_dan_> is the binary grub-install there?
<Leonekl> the network is knocked down right?
<_dan_> u mean if its only the menu.lst   u can reconstruct that
<Leonekl> HAL aint starting
<Leonekl> or DBUS
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: there is not even that... thats what i'm saying, there is NO /boot/grub directory
<amio> hi please I need som ehelp I have radeon rv350 9600 fglrx I have tried to install xgl-* then when I restarted the pc I get black screen with mouse cursor nothing else how to solve the problem? I tried to autoremove xgl and all its companent also tried to remove then add fglrx companents restrtaed pc and xserver but same problem any one knows?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ah... that won't work...you need a /boot/grub in order for that method to work.
<nosrednaekim> what generates the grub config?
<stdin> when you apt-get install grub
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ah... so i'll just do that from a chroot.
<VousDeux> hey, maybe I'm in better shape than I thought...last time when I reconfigured the video to vesa, I just did 'kdm' after that. That must be why I had no network because I just reloaded the vesa version of the xorg.conf and rebooted...now I have network.
<VousDeux> funny thing is, I have programs missing too...like xchat and firefox; gone
<_dan_> nosrednaekim maxbe u got a own boot partition u have to mount?
<_dan_> is that possible?
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: you have to to "/etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<nosrednaekim> *to do
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: nope... thats not the case
<Daisuke-Laptop> evening nosrednaekim
<_dan_> u 100% sure? did u check with fdisk? coz that fooled me once
<_dan_> how did that happen?
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'm considering downsizing my desktop pc
<nosrednaekim> evening...
<nosrednaekim> this is bad...
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Laptop: I need the contents of a /boot/grub
<nosrednaekim> of gutsy.
<acidBURN> heard ubuntu is oing to have new 3d desktop ?
<_dan_> well
<Pici> nosrednaekim: Why?
<_dan_> nosrednaekim u can download that package
<_dan_> put it on your hdd
<_dan_> then chroot into it
<_dan_> and dpkg -i
<Pici> !enter | _dan_
<ubotu> _dan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: I have the package "grub" yes, and I did a dpkg-reconfigure on it.
<VousDeux> okay, so now when I go to request install for nvidia-glx-new it says it will break(install) in the requested column
<_dan_> Pici sry i will try
<Pici> Thank you :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> what, just an ls?
<nosrednaekim> Pici: because ubuntu never installed the needed files for grub to be installed, there is no /boot/grub.
<_dan_> nosrednaekim no i ment, download the .deb package and dpkg -i it
<acidBURN> will the new ubuntu be faster than 7.04
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: grub? I have it.
<Pici> nosrednaekim: The directory doesnt even exist?
<nosrednaekim> Pici: correct
<Daisuke-Laptop> oh, you need the *contents*
<Pici> nosrednaekim: Are you sure it doesnt exist on another parition?
<_dan_> nosrednaekim when you download the .deb package u have the content
<nosrednaekim> Pici: hmmm where else would it be? I don't think its in my/home
<_dan_> nosrednaekim did u check fdisk?
<Pici> nosrednaekim: Sorry, I meant an unmounted parition.
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Laptop: yeah.. I need the contents.
<VousDeux> alright, I have vesa drivers loaded, it says I have nvidia-kernel-common installed. I try to install nvidia-glx-new, but it says it has some conflicts. So I try to uninstall nvidia-kernel-common, but it won't uninstall because it says it would break stuff.
<nosrednaekim> Pici: hmmmm maybe..
<_dan_> nosrednaekim can u enter fidsk   then p and pastebin us the output?
<VousDeux> so, I've got a catch-22 on my hands...freakin' thing was working just fine with nvidia-glx-new until I ran the daily updater today
<Daisuke-Laptop> sometimes things break
<VousDeux> yeah, but how to fix
<_dan_> nosrednaekim if u dont have an unmounted boot partition u can download grub here http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fg%2Fgrub%2Fgrub_0.97-29ubuntu4_i386.deb&md5sum=f695cd593cdab9e786ee629dd2730c40&arch=i386&type=main and dpkg -i it
<Housito> good night, im trying gutsy and i had a problem with the updates
<Housito> how to send a feedback?
<acidBURN> is the new ubuntu 7.10 going to be faster than 7.04??
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: ok
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<Housito> acidBURN, yes, for me yes
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_dan_> nosrednaekim but i really want u to check with fdisk first, since my bet is on the boot partition ;)
<Housito> i had not problems with gutsy, only the updates, an error with the repositories
<nosrednaekim> pastebinint it
<_dan_> fine
<_dan_> Housito describe your problem and paste possible error msg on pastebinb, maybe somebody here knows the answer
<acidBURN> great
<Housito> thx _dan_ i go to entry from virtualbox to gutsy, take care
<nosrednaekim> its the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" which I believe is equivalent
<_dan_> nosrednaekim true
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38967/
<TigerDuck> Hi ... Is there some kind of list which packages will be updated in Gutsy Gibbon? I am especially interested in the package of gpsdrive
<_dan_> nosrednaekim paste a mount output too pls
<nosrednaekim> yup
<acidBURN> now I hear the ubuntu 7.10 is going to have 3d desktop ????
<_dan_> acidBURN yes
<Pici> acidBURN: Yes, compiz-fusion by default
<acidBURN> cool
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38969/
<_dan_> ok doesnt seem u have a boot partition, anyone else sees one? ;) guess u have to reinstall grub, try to download the .deb package i pasted earlier and dpkg -i it
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: hda3 is a "virtual" partition which houses all extended partitions below it.
<_dan_> i know .)
<nosrednaekim> or use Diasuke Ido's tar ;)
<_dan_> oh
<_dan_> yes
<Housito> good night, back
<nosrednaekim> Ok Daisuke-Laptop... lets see how this hack works..
<scizzo-> evening all
<Housito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38970/
<Housito> thats the error
<Leonekl> i finally got the nvidia problem fixed
<VousDeux> how can I have a conflict with something that I don't have installed?
<scizzo-> Leonekl: which was?
<Leonekl> voudeux
<Leonekl> the issue that i had was similar to urs
<Leonekl> i think the last update probably from yesterday
<Leonekl> changed the kernel a bit
<Leonekl> also
<Leonekl> the current nvidia drivers
<Leonekl> might not work right
<Leonekl> im about to check on that now
<VousDeux> okay, thanks
<Leonekl> k
<Leonekl> the 100.14.11 is what i have on right now
<Leonekl> booted fine to the gdm
<VousDeux> which nvidia device do you have?
<Leonekl> later ill check the 19
<Leonekl> i got the 8600gt
<Leonekl> the problem really comes with the kernels
<VousDeux> okay, sounds like we are on the same page
<Leonekl> open ur synaptics
<Leonekl> package handler
<VousDeux> I have Adept, but it's open
<nosrednaekim> _dan_:
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hda
<nosrednaekim> /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Leonekl> install the Linux-image-2.6.22-12-386
<Leonekl> make sure its the 2.6.22-12.39 one
<Leonekl> were the installed version bar is
<VousDeux> would it matter if I have kubuntu x86_64?
<Leonekl> yes it might
<nosrednaekim> whew... fixed it (I think)
<nosrednaekim> lets see...
<Leonekl> the linux headers
<Leonekl> change both the the 386 ones
<VousDeux> my current kernel says linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic
<Leonekl> ok
<Leonekl> i think if i remember right
<raymondjtoth> got problem
<Leonekl> the generics sometimes doesnt support the offical drivers at times
<raymondjtoth> any one up for helpin me
<VousDeux> hmmm...I'm not sure I have any alternative
<Leonekl> so install the IMAGE files and the headers
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl can you help me ou for a sec
<Leonekl> for the 386 instead
<Leonekl> enable the universe stuff
<VousDeux> the 386 doesn't appear on my list
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl
<Leonekl> im limited on the knowledge
<Leonekl> hmm
<raymondjtoth>  cna you help me for a sec
<Leonekl> depends
<Leonekl> im new myself
<Leonekl> hehe
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl know any thing abou wireless
<raymondjtoth> on laptop
<Leonekl> not really
<VousDeux> I also had 10-generic and 11-generic, but I removed them
<Leonekl> but read up on NDISWRAPper
<raymondjtoth> it show my intel driver in use in 7.10 and not pickign up te hard ware what i do
<VousDeux> well, it looks like I am again at the mercy of the developers
<Leonekl> u might have to install the drivers for it
<Leonekl> hey vousdoux
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl i look in restisted drive it show the driver in use
<Leonekl> in ur software repository
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl how i do thsi got no internet there
<Leonekl> oh
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl can you watch me throw thsi i never did this
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl what i do
<Leonekl> um
<Leonekl> connect it to the ethernet?
<Leonekl> LOL
<raymondjtoth> yes can
<Leonekl> keep reading
<Leonekl> Ndiswrapper
<VousDeux> well, the problem seems to be that when I try to install nvidia-glx-new it says it has a conflict with nvidia-glx-legacy, but I don't have nvidia-glx-legacy installed
<Leonekl> will help ya use a windows driver
<Leonekl> u have an nvidia
<Leonekl> ?
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl when i look in restied driver spot it picked it up
<TigerDuck> bye
<raymondjtoth> my card in restiried driver telling me the driver is there and in use
<Leonekl> but ti dont really mean it will work
<raymondjtoth> since it intel wirteless cars
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl it was befor i rebooted
<raymondjtoth> and was in here befor
<mluser-work> is there a way to blacklist a certain version of a package?
<raymondjtoth> asking about real player in it
<raymondjtoth> them it just stoped
<raymondjtoth> and will not pick i back up
<Leonekl> yo vousdoux
<jarkko> hello
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl understand
<jarkko> Hello, there seems to something fishy going on. When upgrading from feisty to gutsy I had to reinstall programs to get them working. One example is openoffice calc was segfaulting, but oowriter was ok.. very funny.
<jarkko> oocalc: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 260: dl_open_worker: Assertion `_dl_ debug_initialize (0, args->nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<VousDeux> yes Leonekl?
<jarkko> after sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org-calc it worked ok.. funny
<Leonekl> in ur repository
<Leonekl> system a
<Leonekl> admin
<Leonekl> software sources
<Leonekl> in updates
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl ok then what
<Leonekl> make sure pre-release is on
<Leonekl> recomended
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl for me
<Leonekl> and important
<VousDeux> it wasn't...I'll try again
<VousDeux> thanks
<Leonekl> reload it
<Leonekl> tell me when ur ready
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl who me
<VousDeux> it's checking for updates now
<raymondjtoth> who you talking to im confused
<Leonekl> k
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl it was sworking befor i did updated today and rebooted what eles can i do
<Leonekl> u dont have synaptic package manager installed?
<VousDeux> Leonekl, okay, it's done
<raymondjtoth> i have a dell intel wireless card
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl yes
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl i do have that
<VousDeux> Leonekl, oh...hey. We may be getting somewhere :)
<Leonekl> hhehe
<Leonekl> u see em
<Leonekl> dont do anything yet
<VousDeux> well, it's letting me install the nvidia-glx-new now
<VousDeux> too late
<VousDeux> already doing
<Leonekl> dont install that one
<VousDeux> oops
<Leonekl> thats really not gonna work as good
<Leonekl> as the real drivers
<VousDeux> okay. I'll remove it
<Leonekl> with out the proper image
<Leonekl> it wont work either
<Leonekl> click search
<Leonekl> enter this
<Leonekl> linux-
<VousDeux> that is what I was using this morning before daily update
<VousDeux> okay, I removed it
<Leonekl> ok search this
<Leonekl> linux-
<Leonekl> ur gonna see a few things
<VousDeux> I have a list
<Leonekl> heres what u can install
<Leonekl> linux-headers-2.6.22-12
<Leonekl> and
<Leonekl> linux-headers-2.6.22-12-386
<VousDeux> I have the headers for 12, but the 386 is not on the list...keep in mind I have x86_64
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl will try the prerelase idea lets see were it gose
<Leonekl> oh ok
<Leonekl> u got 64 bit
<Leonekl> ?
<VousDeux> yes, 64-bit
<yipe> lucky
<VousDeux> maybe lucky when it finally works :)
<yipe> lol, does your name mean "Your God"?
<yipe> or is that two?
<Leonekl> k then
<Leonekl> leave em as generics
<VousDeux> okay....should I go with the nvidia-glx-new then?
<Leonekl> nah
<Leonekl> so the image as 64 bit
<yipe> the generics work for 64-bit??!?! I didn't know that, awesome
<Leonekl> and the headers
<VousDeux> it was working pretty good
<VousDeux> yes, all 64-bit
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Laptop: hmm that didn't work.
<Leonekl> ok the headers for the  linux-headers-2.6.22-12
<Leonekl> install that too
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Laptop: are running 64 bit?
<Leonekl> even though theres no reference to the 64 bit
<Leonekl> its used to compile drivers
<VousDeux> I have both the generic and the 12 installed, I removed the 10 and 11 earlier
<Leonekl> k
<Leonekl> now about the nvidia drivers?
<Leonekl> know how to install em
<Leonekl> ?
<Leonekl> dont use apt
<VousDeux> I did it a couple of times...what did you have in mind?
<Leonekl> ill get ya the link
<VousDeux> okay, thanks
<Leonekl> what video card ya got
<Jordan_U> Leonekl, Tried Restricted Driver Manager?
<Leonekl> nah
<Leonekl> dont use that crap
<VousDeux> hold on...I wanna make sure I get this right...I put my papers away
<Leonekl> vous what card ya got
<Jordan_U> Leonekl, Why not? And how is it crap?
<Leonekl> gutsy has been breaking itself lately
<Leonekl> what kinda video card ya got
<Leonekl> nvidia...
<VousDeux> Leonekl, 8600M-GT
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl i getin a sertion update didnt conplaet run a partial; update
<Leonekl> k
<Jordan_U> Leonekl, How is Restricted Manager crap?
<Leonekl> ok
<Leonekl> save these to ur root
<Leonekl> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl thyen i get could not calculate the update what o dp
<raymondjtoth> do
<raymondjtoth> what i do
<Leonekl> on boot
<Leonekl> boot to recovery mode
<Leonekl> make sure GDM is shutoff
<wabiD> i just installed virtualbox but i cant run vboxmanager, is it a seperate package
<Leonekl> go to the directory
<Leonekl> and
<Jordan_U> VousDeux, What Leonekl is suggesting is harder and less supported and will constantly break as you get kernel upgrades
<raymondjtoth> hold on let me do thsi
<Leonekl> sudo sh the file
<VousDeux> hold on...I'll have to browse that on the other box...can't copy/paste through thin air :)
<Leonekl> jordan
<Leonekl> sushh!
<Jordan_U> Leonekl, How is Restricted Manager crap?
<Leonekl> lets say
<_dan_> nosrednaekim is your prob fixed yet?
<mez_> Hi, just upgraded to gutsy. My cd is constantly being probed. I see evms_activate is being run all the time by udev. dmesg shows: "device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table" and "device-mapper: table: 254:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed".  Anything I should look at?
<Leonekl> it fixed my issue
<Jordan_U> Leonekl, Everything that I have said is true
<Leonekl> jordan
<Leonekl> relax
<Leonekl> vous after it install
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: well, I got grub working, but it won'tboot any of those kernels that Daisuke gave me..
<Leonekl> let it update the xorg.conf file
<nosrednaekim> in /boot
<raymondjtoth> ok Leonekl im in recover mode what i do?
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: I think I have the wrong boot device, i'm using hd0,6 for hda7, does that sound right?
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl now im in recover mode sed fecing interface info: device not found failed eth1 it is
<_dan_> *sounds* right but i am by far a grub expert, actually i hate that thing, whats the error msg when u boot?
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: error: file not found
<nosrednaekim> I figure it means the kernel
<Jordan_U> raymondjtoth, Are you trying to deal with the "could not calculate upgrade" problem?
<nosrednaekim> but the kernel is right there.
<VousDeux> Leonekl, does it matter that it mentions XFree86, but I'm using Xorg?
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U yes
<Leonekl> nope
<Leonekl> it will be fine
<Leonekl> so just sudo sh it
<Jordan_U> raymondjtoth, Did you try letting it do a partial upgrade? That is normal and expected during testing
<Leonekl> and install
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U and in recover mode and got this mess eth1 error fetching interface info: device njot found failed
<_dan_> nosrednaekim let me do a quick google
<sebastian_> hi guys ... i am trying to mount my filesystems and am quite annoyed that the ubuntu shows only internal (as opposed to external) hard drives so i am having to mount the external ones manually... any ideas how to make it work so that it shows in the ocmputer and i can just click on mount?
<VousDeux> Leonekl, so, do I use sh or something to run the run file?
<Leonekl> yes
<Leonekl> sudo sh
<Leonekl> and the file name
<VousDeux> okay
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U sed it could calculate it sent in bug report
<Leonekl> and let it update ur xorg.conf file
<raymondjtoth> im in recover mode what i do now
<Jordan_U> Leonekl, VousDeux You don't need sudo in Recovery mode
<Leonekl> jesus this guy
<Leonekl> is like a little spoon
<Leonekl> always in the cake
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U what i do now with my problem iun recover mode
<Leonekl> blocked
<nosrednaekim> eh..... I'm just going to install kubuntu :)
<_dan_> nosrednaekim i am kinda out of ideas sry :/
<raymondjtoth> Leonekl what i do with my problem
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy | Leonekl
<ubotu> Leonekl: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<_dan_> but that bothers me
<raymondjtoth> in revcover mode
<Jordan_U> raymondjtoth, Try running "apt-get -f install" Then if that gives no errors try "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Leonekl> hehe
<Leonekl> hey nos
<Leonekl> were did u see a curse
<Leonekl> ?
<raymondjtoth> will try it let me boot in normail mode
<_dan_> nosrednaekim do u get a proper boot screen/grub screen with all the items u put in config?
<Leonekl>  !ohmy | nosrednaekim
<ubotu> nosrednaekim: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: yup.
<Jordan_U> Leonekl, Some people consider using jesus in vain swearing, ( I am not one of them, just telling you some do )
<Leonekl> hey vous
<_dan_> thats really weird hmmm, u triple checked for typos?
<Leonekl> u done?
<nb-au> okay, should the partial upgrade be failing?
<nb-au> lol
<VousDeux> Leonekl, do I want the 32-bit compatability OpenGL libraries (on my 64-bit OS)?
<Leonekl> sure
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U that working
<raymondjtoth> i did it now updateing
<Leonekl> some peeps prefer the os to do things for ya
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: its really not a problem. I'll just update to beta on monday.
<nosrednaekim> Leonekl: using His name in vain.
<Leonekl> but its better to understand a more manual aproach to things
<nb-au> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. :(
<Leonekl> because wat if it dont boot to GDM
<Leonekl> or whatver
<Leonekl> hows the restricted manager driver gonnna work
<Jordan_U> Leonekl, Only if you also understand the consequences of such an approach, which you did not explain
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U ty for help will thsi way you told me fix me
<Jordan_U> Leonekl, Same way it works with GDM. What does GDM have to do with Restricted Manager
<Jordan_U> raymondjtoth, no problem :)
<_dan_> nosrednaekim oki, still, bothers me :O
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U will thsi way fix me up for sure
<raymondjtoth> ?
<VousDeux> Leonekl, it looks like I may be back in business with the video...thanks!
<mluser-work> Does anyone know how I can blacklist version '1:6.7.194-1ubuntu1' of the 'xserver-xorg-video-ati' so aptitude wont see it as an update, I just downgraded to the previous version and dont want it upgraded again
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-29
<Leonekl> sp hows it look
<Leonekl> ?
<Leonekl> booted fine
<Leonekl> ?
<Pici> !pinning | mluser-work
<nosrednaekim> mluser-work: you can lock it in synaptic
<ubotu> mluser-work: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mluser-work> Pici: thanks
<Jordan_U> raymondjtoth, You might have problems in the future ( Gutsy is still beta ) but if apt-get dist-upgrade runs without errors you should be up to date. You may want to make sure that the ubuntu-desktop package is installed though
<mluser-work> nosrednaekim: thanks
<Jordan_U> Leonekl, What does GDM have to do with Restricted Manager?
<VousDeux> now, if I could just get something besides 1680x1050 to work
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U how i do thsi
<Leonekl> i mean just ur GUI in genereal
<raymondjtoth> im havethsi on a laptop the beta
<raymondjtoth> so no big problem with intel wireless card from dell e1505 i have
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U
<wabiD> can i tell my window list to sort programs , so that if i have 2 firefox windows open they are next to each other?
<Jordan_U> raymondjtoth, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ( or use synaptic )
<Leonekl> click hey vous u use aim by any chance
<nosrednaekim> mluser-work: not sure how to do it on the CLI
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U i have synaptic install
<VousDeux> Leonekl, I don't use any im
<Jordan_U> Leonekl, Then you install the nvidia-glx package
<Leonekl> k
<Leonekl> click applications
<Leonekl> system tools
<mluser-work> Pici: nosrednaekim: Actually I dont want to pin this version, I just want to blacklist a specific version which is breaking things
<Leonekl> check the NVIDIA config program there
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U do i want prerelease checked
<Jordan_U> raymondjtoth, I am not sure what that is ( I don't use synaptic )
<raymondjtoth> ok
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U i read on site it release in oct. 2007 for 7.10
<raymondjtoth> is that right
<Jordan_U> raymondjtoth, Yes, the release names for Ubuntu stand for the year and month of the release
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: heh...don't worry about it... you did your best
<Leonekl> so vousdeux
<Leonekl> is it working?
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U when is thsi release full verson out of beta an will i jsut update to fullk version with out loseing any thing when out of beta
<VousDeux> yes, but I'm back to my old problem...only one resolution available (1680x1050)
<Leonekl> ok nvidia install a program for ya
<Leonekl> go to applications
<Leonekl> system tools
<Jordan_U> VousDeux, Could you please test the new resolution configuration tool
<Leonekl> NVIDIA x server settings
<Leonekl> and change em thru there
<VousDeux> I have it open, but it only lists 1680x1050
<Leonekl> k
<Leonekl> lcd screen
<Leonekl> ?
<VousDeux> yes, 17" widescreen
<Leonekl> k
<nosrednaekim> odd... the kubuntu liveCD feels faster..
<VousDeux> the computer is MS-1719, if you want to have a look
<Leonekl> what ya mean
<Leonekl> ?
<VousDeux> Leonekl, was that question for me?
<Leonekl> thru the tmernial?
<Leonekl> yes
<panosru> hi, i try to make partial upgrade and i get this error : http://pastebin.com/d1bccb13c
<Leonekl> what did u mean the computer is MS-1719
<VousDeux> Leonekl, I'm not sure I understand your question
<Leonekl> ?
<VousDeux> oh, that is the model#
<Leonekl> oh ok
<Leonekl> its ok
<Leonekl> hehe
<Leonekl> what u can do is
<Leonekl> open ur terminal
<VousDeux> if you plug that into google it comes right up to the top
<Leonekl> for the ladies
<Leonekl> lol?
<Leonekl> thats neat
<VousDeux> hehe
<Leonekl> k
<Leonekl> in ur terminal
<Leonekl> type in
<Leonekl> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xero> or gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf (i like mousepad better)
<VousDeux> I like vi
<Leonekl> u got it
<Leonekl> ?
<VousDeux> yes
<Leonekl> scroll down to were it says section screen
<Leonekl> in subsection display
<Leonekl> under modes
<Leonekl> go ahead and put ur number
<Leonekl> hehe
<Leonekl> save it
<Leonekl> and restart xorg
<VousDeux> funny thing is...it says 1024x768
<Leonekl> hehe
<Leonekl> change it to what u need it
<Leonekl> or
<Leonekl> maybe u can change it thru system preferences
<Leonekl> and go to screen resolution
<Laibsch> I have set LANG=de_DE.UTF-8, LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 and LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8 in /etc/environment.  The menus are still in German.  I searched through /etc and the dot-files in ~/ and found nothing that would explain this.
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U pm or im pl
<raymondjtoth> pls
<Leonekl> hey
<Leonekl> vous
<VousDeux> yes
<Leonekl> u can change it under preferences and screen resolution also
* nosrednaekim is 82% finished with his install
<Leonekl> its better that way
<nosrednaekim> hey... does the ubuntu liveCD have all the packages on it?
<VousDeux> yeah, still just says 1680x1050
<Leonekl> u cant change it?
<VousDeux> no
<Leonekl> hmm
<Jordan_U> nosrednaekim, What do you mean by "all" it has all of the packages in ubuntu-desktop
<Leonekl> ur gonna have to enter it manually
<raymondjtoth> Jordan_U get my pm or im
<nosrednaekim> Jordan_U: yeah.. thats what I meant, thanks.
<Leonekl> just change the xorg.conf file accordinly
<VousDeux> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<VousDeux> ack...wrong keyboard
<nosrednaekim> Jordan_U: that way I can install the latest version of openoffice off it, right?
<Leonekl> hey
<VousDeux> it doesn't seem to read whatever is in the xorg.conf
<Leonekl> were it says modes
<VousDeux> I had a ton of modes in there before
<Leonekl> replace that line
<Leonekl> Modes      "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x1440" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x800" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<Jordan_U> nosrednaekim, Yes
<Leonekl> does it look like that?
<VousDeux> it did before
<raymondjtoth> jordan see me last im or pm pls
<VousDeux> now I just have "1280x800"
<Leonekl> k
<Leonekl> did u restart?
<VousDeux> which I just changed from 1024x768
<VousDeux> yes, complete restart
<Leonekl> its good now then?
<VousDeux> well, like I said...it's back to where I only have 1680x1050 :)
<VousDeux> but at least it has a better driver
<Leonekl> did u save the conf file when u edited it?
<VousDeux> yes
<Leonekl> k
<Leonekl> hehe
<VousDeux> :wq usually does the trick
<Leonekl> i guess when it comes to laptops
<Leonekl> thigns are diff with the screens
<VousDeux> I'm not so sure that's it...I think things are still being developed
<Leonekl> yes
<Leonekl> i just upgraded my last 7.04
<Leonekl> to this
<Leonekl> hehe
<VousDeux> I would rather be able to configure my touch pad than change my resolution right now
<Leonekl> hehe
<raymondjtoth>  lo no wireless extnrsions eth0 no wireless extensions
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> what i do
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> sorry if sound dumb new to 7.10
<raymondjtoth> sorry wrong ox
<Pici> wrong ox?
<_dan_> VousDeux u can config the scrolling options
<Pici> There would be a right ox?
<raymondjtoth> box
<_dan_> and mous sensetivity right?
<Fastly> i'm testing out gutsy beta - would it be recommended to now do a "partial upgrade" through the update manager?
<VousDeux> _dan, no... it just says it cannot access shared memory
<VousDeux> _dan_, I have the SHMConfig option "on" in the xorg.conf, but I don't think it is loading the synaptics driver when it boots
<_dan_> hmmm :// worked out of the box for mine. (
<DanaG> Aack, compiz-kde just gave me a big fright.
<DanaG> I thought it had trampled on all my settings, but it had merely changed the config backend.
<VousDeux> hehe, I've been to hell and back with this thing...nothing seems to get it going for me
<Fastly> ??
<VousDeux> see, now it's stuff like this I don't understand...I just rebooted and the updater notifier came on
<riotkittie> beta's being really cruel to me. herd 5 live disc installed fine. beta's live disc hangs at 53% into the partition scan. alt disc install goes fine, but booting into it, nothing happens. splash off, no messages of any sort, no disk activity. not a hard freeze.
<VousDeux> when I told it to fetch updates, it gave me back a list that says it wants to uninstall just about every single thing on the whole system
<riotkittie> maybe this is what i get for naming the box wasteland. :|
<extra9> really weird.  I upgraded and after it restarted, only safe graphics mode works
<VousDeux> okay, so how do I fix this Adept Updater now...it just wants to remove everything and it won't let me change from remove
<extra9> dell inspiron 1420 n, with intel gma 965
<VousDeux> when I try to Cancel Changes, the Requested column changes to BREAK (no change), then reverts back to 'remove'
<SeanConnery> hi, I'm getting a weird error when upgrading to gutsy: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libkbluetooth0_1.0~beta8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<SeanConnery>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libqobex.so.0.0.9', which is also in package qobex
<SeanConnery> how can I err.. fix it?
<SeanConnery> well I just dpkg --purged the bluetooth since I don't care about it anyway
<SeanConnery> \o/ for me
<sayers> what's with the horrible sound?
<eeanm> is there a way to tell the upgrade-manager to use a local mirror?
<sayers> eeanm, use sources.list ?
<eeanm> the *update-manager changes the sources.list as part of its thing
<attunix> I love the new elephant wallpaper! :D
<sayers> oh
<attunix> I don't really like the new "Simple Ubuntu"
<sayers> I dont like the sound
<sayers> it sounds really etchy
<DanaG> !find /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi 1
<DanaG> Can't enable Avahi in KDE.
<ubotu> Package/file /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi does not exist in gutsy
<cornell> Can anyone tell me how to ssh into a ubuntu box in recovery mode?
<user_> Any other Gutsy users have prob with firefox being a cpu hog after it has been open a while?
<VousDeux> alright, so here's what I think is going on...about an hour ago, the Adept Updater came up with more updates.
<VousDeux> I chose to update them all, but it left an error saying it couldn't install volumeid
<VousDeux> now, the Adept Updater is acting goofy and wants to remove everything.
<eeanm> gosh does that sound familiar
<eeanm> I had some sort of problem with volumeid, I forget what though :)
<eeanm> about 8 months ago
<VousDeux> I tried to dpkg --configure -a, but is says: dpkg error processing volumeid
<Xero> If the computer site below my desk, would a Bluetooth dongle/Wiimote setup work?
<Xero> s/site/sits
<VousDeux> it should work, bluetooth range isn't strong, but it's not line of sight
<Xero> so it's not a straight signal like some crappy remote.
<Xero> It's more like a radio.
<Xero> Right?
<VousDeux> yes
<attunix> Xero: did you PM me?
<Xero> Okay. Wiimote should work. Just need to tune it so that cwiid knows the "sensor bar" is below the "TV"
<Xero> attunix, no.
<attunix> weird... my client keeps doing that
<attunix> sorry
<Xero> its ok
<attunix> :)
<DanaG> How do you enable zeroconf in kde?
<Nubbie> hey guys, i'm so glad gutsy sorta fixed up sleep/hibernation so it doesn't hard lock anymore... but I was wondering if you guys could help me figure out how i could get suspend to work?
<Xero> NVidia suspend/hiber still screws up like that.
<Nubbie> i have intel 810 graphics
<Xero> Now I'm jealous.
<Nubbie> and i'm using the intel drivers
<Nubbie> can i make it work?
<DanaG> I've never gotten an nvidia hard lock; I just get an all-black xorg.
<Nubbie> does restarting xorg fix it for you at lease?
<Nubbie> least*
<ReL1K> Nubbie: intel's are having some major issues
<Xero> Nubbie, no. I have to reboot.
<ReL1K> alot of them are blacklisted
<Nubbie> ReL1K: really... if i used the i810 drivers instead, would I have better luck?
<Nubbie> or does it not matter which drivers i'm using?
<Nubbie> ie: it's hardware issues...
<ReL1K> yea, actually there was a good artcile on that let me see if i can dig em up, the intel is still experimental, i hear the i810 works better in your case
<Nubbie> thanks a lot
<Nubbie> especially with a laptop i'd love to have suspend working.
<Nubbie> you'd think intel would have their act together on this... it seems to me they're the only company who is actually helping with their open source drivers.
<ReL1K> yea, they are working on updates
<Xero> ePSXe is having problems... I'm gonna go reboot.
<Nubbie> thats good news.
<eeanm> Nubbie: did it work in Feisty?
<Nubbie> eeanm: nah i've never had it working.
<eeanm> ok good :P
<Nubbie> it's not a gutsy issue... its a permanent issue lol.
<eeanm> my intel-dominated Toshiba suspends just fine in Feisty and I'm upgrading right now
<Nubbie> ohh really?
<Nubbie> i have intel everything in here.... CPU, Wireless, and graphics.
<eeanm> yep same here
<Xero> Intel everything here too except gfx card.
<Nubbie> what graphics chip do you have?
<Xero> Me?
<Nubbie> 810 i assume
<Nubbie> eeanm <--
<Xero> Old NVidia Geforce4 MX4000
<Reaby> is there a way to change _NET_WORKAREA by hand, i tried with devilspie to get an window panel status with no luck
<eeanm> yea I don't really know, it works though
<eeanm> let me see
<Nubbie> lol.
<Xero> Works a bit better than the 810, but still not good.
<eeanm> a Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML
<eeanm> according to lspci
<eeanm> actually 1 in 10 times it doesn't work when I try to resume it
<Nubbie> hey i can't even get it to sleep to begin with.
<eeanm> ah heh
<Nubbie> but gutsy is much better at preventing the hard locks fortunately.
<VousDeux> okay, I can't reinstall volumeid, and I can't remove it or it will trash the whole system, how can I fix it?
<Nubbie> VousDeux: dance on one foot.
<eeanm> VousDeux: hmm, doesn't apt-get have a reinstall thing?
<nosrednaekim> in Gutsy...
<eeanm> maybe I made that up
<nosrednaekim> thanks everyone!
<eeanm> VousDeux: yea there
<eeanm> VousDeux: yea there's a --reinstall option
<ReL1K> eeanm: i got the 965gm, have some major issues
<VousDeux> I tried apt-get install volumeid, but it gives me an error because volumeid is broken
<eeanm> nopaste the error
<Nubbie> VousDeux: use the fix broken filter in synaptic
<eeanm> ReL1K: get a 945 then, it works fine ;)
<Nubbie> ReL1K: were you able to dig up that article?
<ReL1K> Nubbie: nope sorry guy
<ReL1K> eeanm: yea, let me downgrade :)
<Skiff> guys I have WIn installed on SDE and Im also installing Gutsy on the same drive, I made 3 partitions for it and in advanced options I should specify boot loader I take it it should be also (sde) ? or I need to create a separate partition for bootloader and how will it work with win one?
<Nubbie> ReL1K: thanks anyways.
<VousDeux> http://nopaste.com/p/aQNBH9ECq
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: bootloader can go on any hard drive.
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: and no need to create a separate partition.
<Skiff> thnx
<Skiff> so Im just going to install it on the same one
<Nubbie> ReL1K: i'm trying pm-utils.
<Skiff> ty
<eeanm> Skiff: nosrednaekim: well the bootloader needs to go on whatever the BIOS is going to boot
<eeanm> so likely /dev/sda
<Skiff> sde is one bios boots here
<Skiff> eeanm, yeah thanks
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: then yeah, put it on /dev/sde, which should be (hd4)
<Xero> yeah im gonna reboot
<Xero> ePSXe wont start
<Skiff> I just hope its not going to screw up my win boot
<VousDeux> Nubbie, Adept will not run properly without volumeid
<Skiff> oops I specified sde instead of hd4 and pressed install :/
<Skiff> I guess I will need to reinstall or I can edit it?
<VousDeux> eeanm, did you see my nopaste link?
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: ummm... it didn't give you an error?
<Skiff> installing so far
<Nubbie> ReL1K: yeah that didn't end well.
<ReL1K> laff
<Nubbie> ReL1K: it slept in a sense... but the screen didn't shut off, and pretty much every light on the damn thing was blinking. on the plus side though, my hard drive stopped spinning.
<Nubbie> lol
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: weird...
<wabiD> is there a way to have my window list sort like items, next to each other?
<Nubbie> it was a hard lock.
<Skiff> guys btw do you keep your /boot on a separate partition?
<Nubbie> ReL1K: trying again with one of those quirks
<Nubbie> ReL1K: MY GOD IT WOOOORKS
<eeanm> Skiff: I do... but I really forget why. Its mostly pointless I think.
<Nubbie> lol.
<Nubbie> sudo pm-suspend --quirk-dpms-suspend
<Nubbie> works for me ;)
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: I don
<nosrednaekim> t
<Nubbie> is there any way I can use that command for sleeping all the time, like from the system > Quit... menu ?
<VousDeux> eeanm, any thoughts on my nopaste error?
<nosrednaekim> Nubbie: sure, just add a new menu entry
<Nubbie> nosrednaekim: do you have any idea how I would do that? is it accessible via a gconf key?
<Nubbie> how would I enter the sudo password?
<nosrednaekim> Nubbie: heh... I use KDE, where its a simple right-click.
<Nubbie> nothing about KDE is simple.
<VousDeux> Nubbie, are you sure this one foot dance will help? I'm getting kinda tired.
<Nubbie> VousDeux: lol i've been dancing for a while now
<Nubbie> and i just got my laptop to suspend correctly.
<VousDeux> I wish I was having that much fun
<Nubbie> i'm gonna go for a proper hibernation now
<VousDeux> all day it seems every time I fix one thing it breaks something else
<Nubbie> lol
<Nubbie> my problem is remembering all the fixes when i reinstall.
<Nubbie> brb i HOPE
<nb-au> so is anyone else getting broken dependencies or is it just me?
<TQuid> Oh yeah.
<nosrednaekim> Nubbie: KDE is simple
<TQuid> Error in volumeid's postinst script. I think I see it.
<nb-au> yep
<nb-au> causing all kinds of probs here :P
<TQuid> Does a case statement *) case in shell normally end with ;;, or does the last one not take that?
<VousDeux> my voluemeid is broke too
<nosrednaekim> nb-au: whats you broken dep on?
<nb-au> nosrednaekim, volumeid is where it all starts
<Nubbie> ReL1K: k it seemed to have hibernated correctly, writing to disk and all, however when powering on again, it just powered up normally.
<TQuid> Ah, yes, there it is.
<TQuid> OK, guys, line 56, /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst, previous line should have the ";;" and it doesn't.
<nb-au> i tried forcing it to complete the upgrade it was doing, and now if i tell synaptic to update all, it wants to remove nearly every package in my system, rofl
<TQuid> A wee typo, looks like.
<nb-au> fix and see if it works
<nosrednaekim> Nubbie: but did it seem faster?
<nosrednaekim> Nubbie: suspend to disk still has to go through grub
<Nubbie> nosrednaekim: yeah it still hit grub
<TQuid> Fixed!
<TQuid> Should I submit a patch somewhere?
<Nubbie> nosrednaekim: it seemed like a very typical boot.
<nosrednaekim> TQuid: #ubuntu-motu
<nb-au> sweet, yeah you probably should :P
<TQuid> Danke.
<Nubbie> chien?
<nosrednaekim> Nubbie: hmm ok, did it come up to locked screen,. or to a login prompt?
<Nubbie> nope, GDM as always.
<Nubbie> i was expecting a login prompt.
<nb-au> works here too
<bicchi> I am running gutsy and the latest upgrade broke a few dependencies. are there any known problems with volumeid and udev?
<Nubbie> errr... yeah i was expecting the locked screen login prompt.
<Nubbie> oh no....
<nb-au> bicchi, yep volumeid
<Nubbie> queue the volumeid flood.
<nb-au> easy to fix
<nosrednaekim> i'm confuzzlled..
<nb-au> <TQuid> OK, guys, line 56, /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst, previous line should have the ";;" and it doesn't.
<nb-au> add that line in bicchi
<ReL1K> anyone else here using gutsy as main and virtualbox with vista as guest?
<nosrednaekim> Nubbie: queue it? I think its HERE...
<nosrednaekim> ReL1K: I was doing it with fiesty.
<nosrednaekim> yesterday.
<Nubbie> there's only 3 people with the problem so far....
<ReL1K> my cdrom isn't being detected
<ReL1K> was working ifne awhile ago
<bicchi> nb-au: thanks for the easy fix. I am surprised that this hasn't been corrected.
<nosrednaekim> ReL1K: worked for me... did you enable drive pass-through?
<VousDeux> hey, that fixed it for me too...thanks!
<ReL1K> how do i do that? :P sorry
<bicchi> how i have a bunch of packages that have been kept back.
<nb-au> TQuid, you getting a problem with update manager now, or is it coz of me messing about before i bothered to read the error :(
<ReL1K> bicchi, we all do
<nosrednaekim> ReL1K: should be under settings->cdrom
<ReL1K> nosrednaekim: Yea, its not even there is the problem
<ReL1K> can't enable passthrough if its not showing my cdrom
<VousDeux> funny how much damage ;; can do
<nosrednaekim> ReL1K: its not showing an option to enable /dev/cdrom as the cdrom?
<nb-au> youd think they would run the package themselves before uploading
<nb-au> would have also saved the big xorg failure a while back
<ReL1K> noper
<nosrednaekim> ReL1K: is you cd drive otherwise working?
<ReL1K> yep
<bicchi> i hope that the ;; problem gets fixed soon since a bunch of people are now beta testing gutsy since it is in almost ready to be released.
<ReL1K> shows up on desktop
<ReL1K> can click on it and everything
<nosrednaekim> ReL1K: odd odd..
<nb-au> anyone getting problems with perl
<Nubbie> k so pm-hibernate didn't work...
<nb-au> wants to update but wont without removing every other package in existance
<nb-au> rofl
<ReL1K> yea man i can't figur eit out :P
<Nubbie> wish me luck
<stonebear> Anyone have an issue w/ the info boxes that popup on the pointer of a mouse, always being blacked out boxes?
<VousDeux> not that it's really that big of a deal, but do you know if they plan to put the boot-time splash screens on the x86_64 version of kubuntu?
<VousDeux> the little progress bar looks better than a black screen
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: splash is working here for me..
<nb-au> VousDeux, afaik its a problem with all versions of x64 bit gutsy
<nosrednaekim> of course, i'm still on alpha5 ;)
<nb-au> i have no splash here on plain old buntu
<nb-au> didnt in alpha either
<VousDeux> hmmm...the 32-bit live cd has one...it's kinda cool
<VousDeux> okay, so this Adept Updater still wants to remove everything
<nb-au> lol, so does mine
<nb-au> just to get perl on
<nb-au> :/
<ReL1K> anyone else here use virtualbox?
<VousDeux> I would have given virtualbox a try had I known about it before I bought VMware
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: everything?
<ReL1K> VousDeux, how do you like VMware?
<ReL1K> easy to use?
<VousDeux> no,not everything, but 283 packages
<ReL1K> fairly good?
<VousDeux> I've used vmware for years, it's very nice
<Nubbie> yeah so that didn't work either....
<ReL1K> easy to install on gutsy?
<_dan_> vmware works alot better tho on vista and xp, less bugs   but i like virtualbox
<Nubbie> vmware is pro. but you SHOULD use qemu.
<nosrednaekim> virtualbox is better inmho
<ReL1K> and can i use vdi's in vmware?
<ReL1K> vbox is better then vmware?
<VousDeux> it was very easy, yes, I was suprised
<nosrednaekim> ReL1K: I couldn't ever get vmware (server or player) installed
<VousDeux> I don't know what vdi's are
<_dan_> ReL1K imho not, but its easier to use
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux:  a vdi is basically a vmdk
<_dan_> for example
<ReL1K> thnx
<_dan_> streaming video isnt running smoothly in virtualbox/vista
<_dan_> tvuplayer isnt working properly in xp
<VousDeux> all I did was unpack the tarball and run the installer perl script...nothing fancy at all
<_dan_> works tho in VMware
<penguincentral> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ReL1K> hmmm mebbe i should switch, need to see if i can use a vdi though
<penguincentral> !microsoft | _dan_
<ubotu> _dan_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<_dan_> PecisDarbs u missed what the discussion is all about
<_dan_> penguincentral sry
<nb-au> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<penguincentral> _dan_: that's ok.  Just remember that this is the ubuntu+1 channel, not the ignorent_microsoft_users channel ;)
<ReL1K> NICE!
<ReL1K> just ficed cdro missue
<ReL1K> cdrom
<_dan_> penguincentral well i was simply giving examples what does not work so well in virtualbox but works in vmware, i dont even have a windows installed on that machine
<Nubbie> so when does #ubuntu+2 party start?
<ReL1K> it was mapping to cdrom1 in /dev/
<ReL1K> so i did a export VBOX_CDROM='/dev/cdrom1'
<ReL1K> fixed
<nosrednaekim> sweet
<VousDeux> so, does anyone know how to make this Adept Updater stop trying to remove all of this important stuff like adept, xorg, kde...you know, useful stuff
<penguincentral> _dan_: ok then.
<penguincentral> carry on
<_dan_> i was finished :P
<saeed> hi all
<nb-au> VousDeux, is yours hanging on perl like mine?
<saeed> anybody knows how do I get to compiz-fusion settings control
<nb-au> saeed, its in system -> preferences
<VousDeux> no, the last time I ran it, it messed up on volumeid
<AmyRose> saeed: You need to have the compizconfig settings manager installed first
<saeed> I tried it
<VousDeux> the volumeid problem seems to be okay now
<nb-au> VousDeux, apply the fix above
<saeed> all I could find is 3 options
<AmyRose> In KDE, it's under Settings
<saeed> no 3d, simple 3d and advanced 3d
<ReL1K> does everyone have like 15 things held back in apt? like a bunch of openoffice?
<saeed> nothing else
<devaudio> how can i change the default spot for where new application windows open? i have dual monitors, and appliations open up in the middle, right on the black bar between to monitors
<nb-au> ReL1K, i did, but i foorced them to install
<saeed> do I install compiz-config from synaptic?
<nb-au> i widdled the list down to perl, perl-base, and libperl
<AmyRose> saeed: Did you install compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<nb-au> which wont install no matter what, and want to remove EVERY package in my system
<VousDeux> nb-au, what fix? I already did the volumeid thing...did I miss something else?
<devaudio> and on a side note, i must say Xgl + ati binary driver + compiz is pretty slick
<saeed> nope, I haven't installed it yet
<nb-au> VousDeux, i thought u were still having probs with volumeid
<AmyRose> devaudio: It's sweeter on Nvidia :)
<devaudio> yeah
<nb-au> AmyRose, indeed :P
<devaudio> i know
<VousDeux> no, I was just trying to answer your question about perl
<devaudio> but tough to change out my laptop video card
<devaudio> ;)
<AmyRose> devaudio: I know how that goes...
<nb-au> VousDeux, ah okies :)
<AmyRose> My first laptop had an ATI Mobility Radeon 7000 and it sucked
<VousDeux> after I had the problem with volumeid, then it started trying to remove all of this other stuff
<nb-au> my old laptop had a 200M, devil  spawn i tell ye all
<devaudio> renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300
<VousDeux> now, I won't be able to use it until I can get it to stop trying to remove everything
<nosrednaekim> nb-au: eh... my 200M is working good :)
<VousDeux> I tried dpkg --configure -a
<nb-au> VousDeux, i think we have diffenrent problems then, as mine wants to remove EVERYTHING
<nb-au> nosrednaekim, yeah, its just insanely slow
<nosrednaekim> nb-au: really? mine is decently fast...
<AmyRose> My current laptop ( a free secondhand gift :) ) has an nVidia GeForce 4 420 Go chipset and I could not be more pleased with it...
<VousDeux> oh, mine says I have 1041 installed and it wants to remove 283 of them
<Xero> ePSXe won't start. Any ideas?
<nb-au> nosrednaekim, i assume youve probably got 8.41.7 on it
<Xero> It doesn't even give me acknowledgement that the core is dumped.
<VousDeux> but those 283 would trash everything
<AmyRose> Xero: I recommend PSX instead
<lch> is it broken at the moment? i have dependency errors with xserver-xorg-video-all
<nosrednaekim> nb-au: lol.. actually I have a Xpress1100 which is the same chipset, and no I don't have that on it.
<Xero> AmyRose, PCSX can't play from CDs, the sound is horrible, and so are the graphics.
<AmyRose> Xero: PSX, *not* PCSX
<VousDeux> I'm getting to where I don't trust this updater much
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Xero> The normal PSX is sold, the PS2 is at my other house.
<lix> Hi. How can I become (contribute) an official gutsy beta mirror (http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta) ?
<VousDeux> it already removed some of my programs
<AmyRose> Xero: No, there is another PlayStation emulator called PSX
<Xero> oh
<Xero> Where is it? Googling would just come up with the console 10000+ times.
<ReL1K> anyone know if you can use a vdi in vmware?
<VousDeux> and a couple of weeks ago I tried to install something simple and it removed my whole gui environment
<nb-au> VousDeux, how are you getting the numbers of each, ill report back what mine says
<AmyRose> Xero: http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/
<VousDeux> well, at least I'm getting a lot of good practice, but eventually I would like to actually be able to use this thing
<VousDeux> nb-au, they are at the bottom of the Adept Updater on mine
<nb-au> well,  mine says failed to mark all available updates
<nb-au> rofl
<AmyRose> Xero: There is a repo with Feisty debs too, but as this is the Gutsy channel... well, you get the idea
<VousDeux> yeah, I'd say your problem is different, but similar
<Xero> AmyRose, pSX is slow (amazingly slow for some reason) booting up
<Xero> but the games play fine
<nb-au> wait
<lix> Hi. How can I become an official gutsy beta mirror? Git 100 MBit uplink!
<nb-au> got numbers now
<nb-au> missed them before
<nb-au> wants to remove 345
<nb-au> to add 2
<devaudio> are there plans for including kiba-dock in gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> lix: maybe host a bittorent seed
<nb-au> 345/1100ish, so not everything, but well anything that relies on a gui
<nb-au> lol
<AmyRose> Xero: Oh, I hope you have better luck with it... I liked pSX better so I have not used ePSXe in a while now
<VousDeux> nb-au, so, we are in about the same boat then
<nb-au> yep
<Xero> AmyRose, it seems to be working quite well.
<cliechti> i have problems updating gutsy. i'm running it since a few months but now i have broken dependencies
<Xero> I use a japanese BIOS, so I can boot NTSC/PAL games.
<AmyRose> Ah
<cliechti> is it broken at the moment? i have dependency errors with xserver-xorg-video-all
<Xero> SCPH1000 no regionlock
<nb-au> cliechti, yep im getting similar here
<AmyRose> cool, Xero
<VousDeux> cliechti, do you have it configured to install from pre-release repositories?
<cliechti> nb-au: ok so waiting may solve the issue :-)
<nb-au> cliechti, im also getting all kinds of strange crap going on, so what pc is experiencing may not be appliacable
<cliechti> VousDeux: i used the update manager to switch to gutsy back then
<VousDeux> I had a problem with broken dependencies earlier, with regards to my nvidia, I had to enable pre-release repositories
<cliechti> VousDeux: apt/sources.list references "htp://mirror gutsy ..."
<chronographer> Hello. Anyone aware of a prolem with msttcorefonts in gutsy? apt keps timing out when trying to get them from sourceforge
<VousDeux> that rotten updater even broke my vmware
<Assid> yoza
<nb-au> VousDeux, so your system isnt runnable?
<Xero> Compiz+MediEvil 2 = lol.
<cliechti> the update manager does not longer  work here, since a few months already. it displays the packages but it wont do anything on "install" i used apt-get the last few times
<VousDeux> yes, it's running, but I can't use the updater anymore until it will stop trying to remove all of this stuff
<nb-au> ah
<VousDeux> I'm afraid to try an install anything because it won't let me change the status from 'remove'
<nb-au> if its like mine, telling it to install will fail anyway
<ReL1K> so whats everyones opinions for vmware workstation vs virtualbox?
<tomaz> help, i'm using kubuntu 7.10 beta, and strigidaemon is taking too much cpu all the time.
<chronographer> I have only used vBox and I think its great
<tomaz> the strigi database is about 1gb
<tomaz> and i need to kill it every reboot
<Xero> My only objection to pSX is that the BIOS is very choppy
<cliechti> ReL1K: i dont know vmware but virtualbox runs fine here. installing ubuntu on a windows host was a bit slow though. windows on my linux box is fast
<VousDeux> I cleared the boxes for installed and requested, Adept Manager doesn't show anything waiting to be removed...only the updater I guess
<Assid> hrmmm anyone here running a c2q?
<VousDeux> I'm going to try installing firefox
<VousDeux> it worked
<chronographer> How canI add mpd to the services which start at start up?
<nb-au> i think i might have found my problem
<tomaz> somebody?
<nb-au> perl-modules hasnt been update yet
<nb-au> :|
<ReL1K> thnx
<ReL1K> yea i got linux running windows, find it very fast on virtualbox
<VousDeux> maybe try updating those from the command-line
<Assid> linux guest ? host?
<Assid> i tried it with vmware.. its pretty decently fast.. nothinng like native tho
<nosrednaekim> tomaz: I run kubuntu, but i'm still back on alpha5.
<nosrednaekim> tomaz: and no strigi
<TQuid> nb-au, thanks for the followup, I have submitted a patch.
<tomaz> no strigi?
<tomaz> i'm thinking about removing it,
<tomaz> is taking away way too many resources.
<Assid> i keep trying gutsy but something or another goes wrong for me :(
<saeed> hi guys
<Assid> last time didnt install properly
<Assid> and it killed my mbr
<saeed> how do I put 4 desktops on my system?
<saeed> I ve installed compiz-fusion
<nb-au> Assid, when i had alpha 3, it wouldnt even install proerly on system with more then one hdd ;P
<saeed> but I have only 2 desktops
<saeed> how do I make it 4 desktops
<saeed> so I can use the 3d cube
<nb-au> saeed, rofl, rightclick -> preferences
<Assid> nb-au: yeah.. after that som time back compiz refused to work with borders
<Assid> and emerald refused to install emerald-themes
<saeed> where?
<saeed> right-click?
<nb-au> on the 2desktops
<saeed> I can't even see the 2 desktops
<saeed> all I know is that when I flip the desktops
<nb-au> u just said u have 2 desktops
<saeed> I have 2 sides
<nosrednaekim> tomaz: yeah..remove it.
<nb-au> should be next to the garbage bin
<saeed> got it
<saeed> thanks
<saeed> how do I add more desktops?
<nb-au> in prefences put it upto 4
<nb-au> the number of workspaces
<saeed> I don't have that option
<saeed> how do I add it
<saeed> ?
<nb-au> yes you do
<nb-au> lol
<Assid> im gonna try loading up gutsy one last time later in a day or so... else im sticking to xp
<nosrednaekim> Assid: ouch... what a threat.
<saeed> all I have under preferences
<Nubbie> gutsy is beta software.
<nb-au> Assid, your coming from XP to a beta release of aa system not ready for a month
<Assid> nosrednaekim: you keep wanting to shift.. but stupid things break :(
<nb-au> install feisty
<Nubbie> you should have expected beta software to have bugs.
<nosrednaekim> Assid: I understand... but doesn't fiesty work?
<Assid> nb-au:  i used to have gutsy before.. it worked better if you installed feisty and then upgraded  to gutsy
<saeed> I don't have any options for adding more desktops
<Assid> nosrednaekim: i prefer the direct support for compiz etc.
<nb-au> saeed, its there, number of workspaces
<saeed> all I have is workspace switcher
<saeed> nope
<saeed> I swear
<nosrednaekim> Assid: did you try any other distros?
<nb-au> Assid, if your just coming over from windows you shouldnt be using a beta release
<steven_> it seems like all the ports are closed
<steven_> so torrents arent being to nice...
<nb-au> mainly coz if it fscks up, u cant fix it
<Assid> nosrednaekim: plus i have pretty new hardware .. i would prefer gutsy as it would have the latest kernel
<nosrednaekim> Assid: whats breaking then?
<Assid> nosrednaekim: nah.. i like debian based systems
<nb-au> Assid, how new? if feisty runs install it
<saeed> all I have is "workspace switcher"
<cliechti> saeed: you can select the number of workspaces in the preferences of the switcher applet
<Assid> nb-au: feisty on my p4 machine. i JUST got my core2quad
<Nubbie> i think feisty just received a kernel update yesterday or the day before..
<nb-au> Assid, will feisty install on it?
<nb-au> if it does, use it
<Assid> nosrednaekim: atheros l1 gigabit ethernet didnt catch.. libpython2.5.so  missing..  mbr corrupt
<nb-au> only use gutsy if you have to
<nb-au> or know what your doing or both
<Assid> nb-au: it was more "stable" before
<TQuid> Yeah, I went to gutsy when I could not get atheros to work in feisty.
<nb-au> Assid, no it wasnt :P
<nb-au> i went to gutsy, to fix bugs, then when my new pc arrived i had no choice
<nosrednaekim> Assid: probably all issues you could have avoided with fiesty........
<Assid> nb-au: must have tbeen the underlying feisty at that time.. cause i remember as tribe 3 and 4 came in.. my machine went bonkers
<nb-au> Assid, ahhh, well i went gutsy at tribe 3
<Nubbie> because tribes 3 and 4 were ALPHA SOFTWARE.
<saeed> how about if I don't have the number of workspaces?
<Assid> tribe 2 for me on the p4 was nice.. even the printer and OO worked
<nb-au> saeed, you do, if u dont ur doing something wrong
<riotkittie> wow. it only took 5 attempts but i've finally got the beta installed and running.
<nb-au> riotkittie, welcome to bug central :D
<saeed> OK, let me tell you what I am doing
<saeed> next to the trash bin, there are 2 squares
<nb-au> yep
<nb-au> right click
<saeed> if I click on anyone, the workspace switches
<nb-au> on them
<saeed> I have 2 of them
<saeed> I right clicked on them
<saeed> there's preferences
<nb-au> goto preferences
<saeed> I clicked on it
<riotkittie> what number of workspaces? in the panel  thingie?
<saeed> but it said the following
<Nubbie> saeed: do you have effects enabled...
<saeed> 2
<saeed> yes, I have effects enebaled
<riotkittie> saeed: try going to system > appearance ... if you have tabs there, it will be on one of the tabs. if not, install compiz-settings-manager
<Nubbie> saeed: so why don't you add desktops in GL Desktop menu?
<riotkittie> or something similar. i'm not 100% pos thats the package name
<Assid> lets see.. i might play with it  maybe on sunday or so
<Assid> already downloaded the latest beta
<nosrednaekim> riotkittie: I know the executable is called ccsm
<Nubbie> saeed: System > Preferences > GL Desktop
<Assid> best part is .. ive gotten 3 people onto macs
<Assid> lol
<Nubbie> macs are disgusting.
<Xero> Indeed
<Assid> nah.. they are nice
<Xero> They thought your Linux was a Mac? Noobs.
* nb-au stabs macs
<Nubbie> you can get a equal or better intel laptop for less money.
<Assid> nah
<Assid> i told them that there are other OS's out there.. and mac is one of them..
<nb-au> you can get a better amd laptop for even less :P
<Nubbie> yeah everybody thinks i somehow installed OSX onto a sony laptop.
<Assid> 1 of them lost it when i said look no exes and "virii"
<nb-au> its viruses
<Assid> nb-au: yeah well rm -rf / would be a virus too
<Nubbie> lol.
<Assid> hence the quote
<Nubbie> sudo rm -R /
<Nubbie> do it.
<DanaG> No.
<Nubbie> lol
<Nubbie> i was joking
<Assid> i have to keep reminding them its a nix based system thats why it performing well
<DanaG> That's bad to even joke about!
<nosrednaekim> Nubbie: you are not supposed to be doing that.
<Nubbie> right i'm sorry guys
<Assid> seriously these ghuys were just brainwashed into thinking windows is the only OS out there
<Nubbie> i have nuked my own system once... when i first started using linux... running the file manager as a superuser...
<Nubbie> Assid: it is, i don't know what you're talking about.
<Assid> although yeah.. i like the out of the box support for most of the stuff. WPA-PSK in wifi / synchronising your phone etc.
<Xero> Good the night, persons.
<Nubbie> you can sync your phone in linux.
<cliechti> .... /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst: 56: Syntax error: ")" unexpected (expecting ";;")
<Xero> I shall do the talkings to thine faces in the tomorrowtime.
<Nubbie> multisync syncs your phones.
<nosrednaekim> cliechti: <TQuid> OK, guys, line 56, /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst, previous line should have the ";;" and it doesn't.
<Assid> Nubbie: yeah first you hcitool  then multisync and all that
<nb-au> <TQuid> OK, guys, line 56, /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst, previous line should have the ";;" and it doesn't.
<nb-au> arg beaten
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nb-au> lol
<Assid> needs to be a bit more simpler
<nosrednaekim> beaten again HA!
<nb-au> damn you :'(
<nb-au> :P
<nosrednaekim> lol
<TQuid> As long as you guys are repeating my words, here is the link to the launchpad bug report:
<TQuid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/146513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146513 in udev "package volumeid 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Nubbie> i'm still trying to figure out hibernation
<Xero> Oh hell. So I shouldn't install updates to volumeid?
<nb-au> Xero, its an easy fix
<Nubbie> what would happen if you purged it, then reinstalled it?
<Xero> True enough.
<TQuid> Xero, well, you can just pop in that line and re-run dpkg --configure
<Nubbie> forcibly...
<Assid> Nubbie: you ever used isync ? or nokia pc suite on windows?
<Xero> Nope nope nope. Never heard of the Windy Dose.
<Nubbie> Assid: i stay away from macintosh. and i haven't used windows in 4 years.
<Assid> lucky you
<Nubbie> but i will tell you this, multisync took all of 3 minutes to get going.
<TQuid> I'm a sysadmin by trade. i get to use Windows. Sigh.
<Assid> again.. luycky you.. last time i tried on feisty.. it just refused to..
<Xero> Windee Dose are bad bad bad bad for you I hear.
<Nubbie> does your phone and computer have bluetooth?
<Assid> i did managed to get most of the bluetooth explorer working
<Assid> yeah
<cliechti> TQuid: you need to know the bad things to value the good ones ;-)
<Assid> although i do prefer cable
<TQuid> cliechti, sure. :)
<Xero> It makey the boomboom in the compooter parts
<Nubbie> the hardest thing for me with multisync was finding out which terminal it was connecting with.
<Xero> and not works anymore and gives you no fweeeeeeeeeeeeedum
<Xero> the windy dose are bad.
<Assid> hrmm what about support for those cheap end chinese cameras
<Nubbie> plus buying a good phone with proper UMS is a good idea.
<Assid> i got a nokia e61
<TQuid> I can't get the nicer 3d games to work with my crap-ass Intel gfx card, that's my only complaint. Booting in less than a minute is pretty sweet.
<Assid> think it supports opensync
<Xero> Mine takes a bit longer. It uses Samba server, Apache, etc.
* nb-au pats his XFX 8600GTS
<Assid> hrmm
<Xero> Mine takes about 2 mins to boot including GUI and all servers.
<Assid> nb-au: i got the evga 8600gts
<nb-au> hehe kewl
<Xero> MPD, Apache, Samba, Virtualization, KVM, NVidia module, GUI all loaded in 2 minutes.
<Assid> apparently evga gives it superclocked
<nb-au> dual core 6000+, and 4GB ram :P
<TQuid> The main pride of my < 1-wk old machine is that I finally have RAID1 at home. This of course makes me a huge stud and I get dates like anything.
<Xero> If windows had to do that, it would take about 10 minutes.
<Skiff> guys if I dont specify /home it will just be on the same partition as / ?
<nosrednaekim> TQuid: lol
<TQuid> Skiff, yep.
<Xero> Skiff, yes.
* nb-au bows to TQuid studliness
<Skiff> ty
<Assid> nb-au: core2quad Q6600 @3.29 o/c but with only 2GB corsair
<Xero> Okay personages. Sleeping tiem is now.
<Xero> Good the nightings.
<TQuid> Assid: good lord.
<Assid> TQuid: i used windows
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> im excused
<nosrednaekim> I want a barcelona...
<TQuid> I had to go through some hell getting this thing put together, turned out the FSB speed was incompatible betwixt the first cpu + mobo I got.
<nosrednaekim> $340 for a quad core.
<Assid> nosrednaekim: not bad.. or wait for the penryns
<nb-au> Assid, 2gb is more then enough ive never seen my 4gb over 10% used, rofl, a tad of overkill on my part i think
<TQuid> I was trying to replace a dead machine so I could write my final paper for B.A. Justice Studies degree. Never, ever, build a computer in a hurry.
<nosrednaekim> Assid: you can't ALWAYS keep on waiting.
<nb-au> will be used when i install some games in wine but
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Assid> nosrednaekim: yeah one of the reasons why i bougth this rig.. i just got it last week
<Assid> nosrednaekim: one of the reasons why i wanna move away to linux SOON.. dont wanna keep waiting for MS to remove an OS that doesnt need 8GB of ram
<TQuid> I gotta get wine figured.
<nosrednaekim> Assid: try gutsy in about 3 weeks when its all finished.
<TQuid> People have been telling me it "just works" but that's not my experience so far.
<Assid> i think my biggest accomplishment was to move my bro and his friend onto a mac.. they both were MS fan boys.. according to them if it ran MS, it had to be good cause they were the richest software co.
<TQuid> Assid: yeah, and the USA is the best country because it's richest.
<TQuid> *cough*
<Assid> nosrednaekim: honestly.. once im settled in, im gonna feel realllly lazy to wanna shift later
<Assid> richest ?
<DanaG> Mac isn't for me -- I can't stand one-corner-only browsing, and one-button touchpad without 2- and 3-finger tapping.
<nb-au> inserts more coughing
<nb-au> MUCH MORE COUGHING
<nb-au> :)
<DanaG> 2-fingers-plus-button doesn't count.
<nosrednaekim> TQuid: I was just about to say that
<TQuid> Not to dis too much my fine American friends, speaking as a hybrid CanuckiMerican myself.
<Assid> DanaG: thats why they came out with the "mighty mouse"
<Assid> ofcourse apple is too arrogant to say "we screwed up"
* TQuid just got his dandy new passport to be allowed to re-enter the Empire at will.
<Assid> but seriously tho.. the prices you guys spend for computers in the US, vs what we spend here is just EVIL
<DanaG> But I need a good touchpad.
<Assid> i need a better monitor
<DanaG> I love using a good touchpad; regular mice cause more RSI for me.
<TQuid> Where ya at, Assid? I probably get screwed even worse in Canada.
<TiaGo|SouZa> any tips on how to activate the compiz effects on ATI ?!
<TiaGo|SouZa> I already installed xgl
<Assid> TQuid: india
<Assid> we normally spend 20% higher here for high end parts
<nb-au> TiaGo|SouZa, they were disabled in the latest drivers if u did an envy instal iirc
<nb-au> get new version of envy
<nosrednaekim> TiaGo|SouZa: umm did you log into a XGL session?
<DanaG> Why use envy?  It's one of those seven sins.......... (joke.)
<nb-au> Assid, cant imagine your prices been much more expensive then here in Oz
<TiaGo|SouZa> nosrednaekim: yeap
<TiaGo|SouZa> I'm on XGL session
<TiaGo|SouZa> at least gusty told me so
<TiaGo|SouZa> :P
<Assid> nb-au: the 8600GTS here is like $275
<nosrednaekim> TiaGo|SouZa: run the command "compiz --replace"
<nb-au> same, ebay was my friend though :P
<TiaGo|SouZa> nb-au: envy doesn't work!
<TiaGo|SouZa> :D
<nb-au> got mine for 215
<TiaGo|SouZa> I'm on my on
<nb-au> TiaGo|SouZa, you can hack it
<Assid> nb-au: ASUS P5KC - 237.5
<DanaG> You can just install nvidia drivers yourself.
<DanaG> Or use the nvidia-glx-new package -- it's 100.14.19, I think.
<TQuid> I thought nvidia was part of -restricted now.
<nb-au> yeah it is lol
<TQuid> Speaking of gfx, what's a decent pci-e card that won't break the bank?
<TiaGo|SouZa> nb-au: I don't know how
* TQuid really wants to play World of Padman
<Assid> TQuid: 8500 or 8600GTS
<nosrednaekim> TQuid: the new ATI ones.
<Assid> ATI on linux ?!
<Assid> i thoguht the support was bad
<TiaGo|SouZa> shortly, I'll have to download the latest ATI drivers from their site, and then install it
<chronographer> Hello I got a problem. i run dpkg-reconfigure mpd and i get this response start-stop-daemon: --start needs --exec or --startas Try `start-stop-daemon --help' for more information.
<TiaGo|SouZa> am I right?!
<Skiff> guys I get this error while installing "migration-assistant needs to mount a partition but cannot do so because the following mount point could not be unmounted : /mnt/migrationassistant     please close any applications using these mount points ( I dont have anything opened in the live cd)      any idea what it is?
<nb-au> TiaGo|SouZa, theres howtos floating around, your probably better off with the 8.41's if ur running r500/600 card
<TiaGo|SouZa> hm
<nosrednaekim> Assid: it just got a whole lot better
<nb-au> envy doesnt support that driver yet but
<Assid> really? then why did i buy this?
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: you on beta?
<nosrednaekim> Assid: because it just got better like 3 weeks ago
<Assid> TQuid: you can get the 8600GTS in the US for 165 bucks
<nb-au> Assid, nv still has perf. crown
<Skiff> nosrednaekim, yeah
<TiaGo|SouZa> no, the latest driver for my card is still 8.40
<TiaGo|SouZa> :S
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: that made my install crash too.
<Skiff> nosrednaekim, so how did you install it?
<nb-au> TiaGo|SouZa, which card?
<TQuid> Skiff, lsof will usually give a clue.
<Assid> hrmm i think my machine just migfht be overkill for my usage
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: I went back to an old kubuntu alpha 5
<Assid> developing php scripts :|
<TiaGo|SouZa> X1300
<nb-au> Assid, it is
<Skiff> nosrednaekim, ah gotcha
<Skiff> so its a known issue I take it
<buttercups> skiff:  same here, went back to old 5 and updated
<TiaGo|SouZa> I already look for it in ATI site
<Assid> hrmm might just run boinc
<TiaGo|SouZa> 8.40
<nb-au> i can have several things running one core on 1-2% and the other on nil
<nosrednaekim> TiaGo|SouZa: just use the restricted-manager
<DanaG> Open-source drivers haven't gotten far yet... these things take time.
<TQuid> Assid, $149 at the place 2 blocks from my place.
<TiaGo|SouZa> it didn't work
<Assid> TQuid: nice..
<TiaGo|SouZa> actually, the restricted manager brought me a lot of bugs instead!
<TiaGo|SouZa> the graphics turn to be very slow and bugful
<TiaGo|SouZa> don't know why
<TQuid> That's the Asus version Assid, is that the one you meant?
<Assid> TQuid: id go with the evga or xfx
<Assid> primarily xf
<Assid> xfx
<TQuid> Hrm, seems like Asus is the main thing this joint carries.
<TQuid> Let's try ncix.
<TQuid> What's to choose among gfx card manufacturers anyway? i quite like Asus for mobo's, for example.
<TiaGo|SouZa> ok, I just thought that gusty would do all that by itself..sorry for that
<TiaGo|SouZa> I know how to install the ATI restricted driver
<nb-au> all graphics cards are basically the same, manufacturers only matter if you want to OC
<Assid> TQuid: xfx is the most recommended if your using the 8600GTS .. some companies used HDCP support/compatible and some actually carry the HDCP chip
<Assid> nb-au: wrong
<Skiff> when I try enabling restricted drivers I get the software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx is not enabled, well how do I enable it?
<nb-au> Assid, not wrong :)
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> like your card has HDCP chip
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: enable universe and multiverse and run apt-get update
<Assid> mine just supports hdcp
<Skiff> nosrednaekim, universe and mutivrse how?
<TQuid> 'course I should probably get that WRT54GL router first.
<nb-au> Assid, by the time we need HDCP, we wont be running our current cards
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: open up synaptic/adept and go to manage repositories and make sure those repositores are enabled, then update the package lists
<TQuid> Considering the D-link crap thing is slowing me down 5x.
<Assid> nb-au: i dont plan to upgrade anytime soon
<Assid> atleast for the next 4 years
<nb-au> hell ill probably even have a HDCP compat lcd by then :P
<TQuid> What the hey is hdcp?
<Assid> this machine costed me a pretty penny
<Assid> TQuid: you need it if you ever wanna play real high def content .. blue ray movies included
<nb-au> TQuid, that tech for bluray/hd-dvd that makes sure ur not copying whatever it is, u need to support it if u want full res on windows
<nb-au> on linux we just hacked around it :P
<TQuid> I don't think the drive I have will do that.
<nb-au> u have a bluray/hddvd drive?
<TQuid> Nope, just DVD DL blahblah
<nb-au> yeah same
<chronographer> hey all anyone want to havea guess at why sudo dpkg-reconfigure mpd  returns an error of something to do with the daemon?  and also how to get mpd running as a service at startup without using dpkg????????
<TQuid> chkconfig mpd on?
<chronographer> ??
<chronographer> what is that
<TQuid> That's the traditional "make this go as a service." I'm not sure Deb-derived does that though.
<chronographer> command not found
<TQuid> Huh.
<chronographer> mustn't be a debia thing?
<TQuid> Well it's using SysV-style init.
<nosrednaekim> well...actually its trying to go to upstart..
<Assid> nb-au: actually since im planning to do some pc gaming.. the main idea when i got this is to keep windows for gaming and extra crap and linux for my work and everythiung else and use wine for the likes of dreamweaver
<nosrednaekim> wihch may be why
<Skiff> nosrednaekim, how do I enable universe and multiverse? because when I run apt-get update  Iget and error
<TQuid> Hm, this is fancier than chkconfig, some kinda dependency thing . . .
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: what error>
<chronographer> i can run mpd. using sudo mpd
<chronographer> its fine
<TQuid> What the heck IS the command-line tool to fiddle the init files?
<chronographer> i just want it to start at boot and cant use dpkg
<nb-au> add the command to startup?
<chronographer> or need to fix this dpkg error
<chronographer> it needs a password
<chronographer> doesn't it?
<Skiff> E; could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock open (11 resource temporarily unavailable
<nb-au> try it
<Skiff> E; unable to lock the list directory
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix | Skiff
<ubotu> Skiff: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<nb-au> so was anyone else offered this broken perl update?
<nb-au> or am i the only one :(
<nosrednaekim> I'm out ya'lll have fun.
<Skiff> nosrednaekim, worked
<Skiff> thanks
<nickrud> sear_yoda: tried the apt-get -f install yet?
<sear_yoda> i've tried it before with mixed luck; i've been forcing packges left and right for awhile
<chronographer> maybe i will purge mpd and install again... apt-get --purge mpd is right right?
<sear_yoda> right now it's picked up a bunch more packages, i'm letting that run
<sear_yoda> the main thing is getting update-manager to not throw the error: A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<CountX> can i get a woop woop
<CountX> :)
<nickrud> sear_yoda: forget update manager, you're in apt-get & aptitude territory now
<sear_yoda> nickrud, i'm fine with that, i just know the reccomended way of doing a dist upgrade is with that
<Skiff> ok restarting with restricted drivers, lets see how this new badboy will look
<nickrud> sear_yoda: yes, but it's totally useless for fixing a borked upgrade.
<sear_yoda> i did find a bug in volumeid's postinst script
<sear_yoda> it was missing a ;; and that was causing some problems
<CountX> borked?
<nickrud> hm, I haven't got that upgrade yet. I'll hold it for a while, thanks :)
<CountX> thats a new one
<nb-au> sear-yoda welcome to my world
<nb-au> widdled it down to just the perl updates yet :p
<nickrud> from the senate confirmation hearings of robert bork, who the right claims was screwed. Borked is now a verb
<HHornblower> Hey all. Have an odd question. Both Adept and Synaptic want to upgrade 64 packages and remove 996... essentially all of KDE.
<HHornblower> any clue why?
<CountX> should i go to winehq, or here for help with getting BF2 playing on ubuntu?
<nb-au> CountX, winehq
<CountX> they said to go here
<CountX> lol
<nickrud> HHornblower: try apt-get upgrade , compare that as well
<nb-au> HHornblower, coz gutsy has shat itself :)
<HHornblower> nb-au: thanks for the tip. ;)
<HHornblower> nickrud: roger
<nb-au> i managed to fix everything on mine by forcing upgrades, etc. except ive got only perl left which requires a non-existant dependancy
<Skiff> hmm I restarted with restricted drivers, saw the ubuntu logo loading and then blank screen :/
<nickrud> nb-au: the package doesn't exist, but perl claims it needs it??
<nb-au> Skiff, will reappear at login probably
<nb-au> nickrud, yep
<HHornblower> nickrud: hmmm. that shows only the upgrades.
<Skiff> nb-au, well its been 2 min
<nb-au> nickrud, perl-modules 5.8.8-7ubuntu3
<nickrud> HHornblower: yup, gutsy is seriously out of whack then.
<HHornblower> gotcha.
<HHornblower> nickrud: so, just use apt-get for the time being?
<sear_yoda> here's a general question for ya - what constitutes running 7.10? using the 7.10 package set?
<nb-au> nickrud, perl-modules 5.8.8-7ubuntu2 exists, which is what it was upgrading from, the other 5.8.8-7ubuntu3's exist, just not perl-modules :(
<nickrud> HHornblower: try one more, see what aptitude upgrade wants to do
<nickrud> nb-au: just a chronological problem then.
<HHornblower> nickrud: same as apt-get upgrade
<nickrud> HHornblower: then i'd use aptitude
<HHornblower> nickrud: gotcha. more feature-intensive?
<TQuid> Seems like this gfx card is destined for DirectX 10 & that's part of the price; whereas other cards have higher performance, no dx10, but cheaper.
<nb-au> nickrud, so just wait?
<Assid> TQuid: are you ever gonna game on it?
<nickrud> it's the only tool I use to actually install packages. It tracks a few more things than apt-get does, and has a really useful ncurses interface for fixing broken stuff
<nickrud> nb-au: yeah, it'll probably show up in the next package push
<TQuid> Assid . . . well, I kinda wanna. Dunno if I want to go so far as installing windows and doing serious gaming on a different partition.
<HHornblower> nickrud: handy. I'll have to figure out the interface. It made my head hurt for the few minutes I poked around with it then.
<nb-au> okies, kewl, any timeframe on that, or just wait and see?
<Assid> TQuid: if you really wanna game ..that wouldbe your choice
<TQuid> They're dissin' it hard on this bbs.
<TQuid> http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index.php?mode=showthread&msg_id=1324821&threadid=1324821&forum=101&product_id=23700&msgcount=19&overclockid=0#msg1324821
<Assid> there arent really much opengl games out there that that would push this card tho
<nickrud> HHornblower: a quicky guide is at help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide. It has a link to the complete docs as well. The search stuff is worth learning
<nb-au> Assid, wine does a good job for most games
<Assid> nb-au: nothing like native
<HHornblower> nickrud: much thanks, good sir!
<TQuid> I tend to play a lot of stuff I find on Home of the Underdogs anyway. :)
<nb-au> Assid, err, some games wine is faster then native, of course on others it can be slow or buggy
* TQuid is a fan of the good, old-fashioned adventure game.
<nb-au> TQuid, that place rules, ruled more before they had to remove all the good games :(
<HHornblower> HotU rocks. :-D
<TQuid> nb-au, what happened?!
<nb-au> TQuid, a few years back it was more like a dos-games warez site :P
<TQuid> Ah.
<TQuid> But I thought they always had a policy that they only put up what had no clear rights-holder.
<nb-au> not afaik
<nb-au> u used to see through it "removed due to <that american piracy thingo>
<Skiff> hmmm after ubuntu loading screen, restricted drivers dont load anything
<Skiff> how can I remove them or make it work :/
<Skiff> for ati
<Skiff> ok finally I got an error saying couldnt start x
<nickrud> Skiff: look at the error file it mentions
<Skiff> the image that showed was all screwed up as well
<Skiff> so  I couldnt really see much
<nickrud> it should be ~/.xsession-errors iirc
<CountX> wow, i just got baned from winehq...
<nickrud> lol, must hate the aristocracy there
<scizzo-> nice openoffice updates
<nb-au> CountX, y?
<CountX> nb-au, i really dont know
<CountX> i hadnt said anything for a looong time in that channel
<TQuid> So, kinda dumb question, when aptitude decides to keep stuff back with safe-upgrade, does that stay kept back till I try full-upgrade and dependencies are OK?
<TQuid> Or will a later safe-upgrade, once the dependencies are fixed, work?
<nickrud> TQuid: safe-upgrade simply doesn't install new packages, full-upgrade will. The packages that are being held back probably require new packages. You can run full-upgrade -s (simulate) to see what will happen
<CountX> anyone think they can take  alook at this pastebin for trying to run BF2 with wine? http://pastebin.com/d6107369c
<TQuid> Yeah, right now full-upgrade is pissed about some vaporware that perl wants.
<nb-au> TQuid, yep, dont force it whatever you do
<Skiff> brb
<nb-au> u need perl-modules new version
<TQuid> It generally seems to offer a few opportunities: a) don't upgrade some stuff; b) fuck shit up; and c) fuck shit up real bad. [y/n/q] 
<wabiD> is anyone else having this problem with gran paradiso - http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/857/screenshotvt1.png
<nb-au> so we play the waiting game
<woodwizzle> how do i install sun-java in gutsy?
<TQuid> I can live without the very latest perl. :)
<TQuid> I'd like to know why sun-java doesn't have javaws and I have to put in 1.4's jre for that. That's just weird.
<woodwizzle> didn't there used to be just a sun-java package?
<CountX> when do we get wine 0.9.46 in gutsy?
<woodwizzle> like a meta package
<TQuid> I think it's sun-java6
<CountX> is it going to eventually float to the repos?
<TQuid> Er, -bin and -sdk
<wabiD> sun-java6-plugin is the firefox one
<nb-au> CountX, it should, up until not long back we didnt have .45
<wabiD> and the plugin comes with jre
<woodwizzle> sun-java6-jre?
<nb-au> should keep updating until final, at which point it wont matter coz winehq repos for gutsy will open
<woodwizzle> i should probably point out I'm on amd64
<CountX> like, shouldnt wine just go to 1.0??
<wabiD> sun-java6-source
<wabiD> jk
<nb-au> woodwizzle, no amd64 java plugin iirc
<TQuid> *snrk* there are industry-standard tools out there that are at like 0.4, been in use for years.
<nb-au> java works fine, just not in a browser :P
<woodwizzle> poop
<woodwizzle> well I need it for out of azerus
<nb-au> CountX, it will go 1.0 when its fulfilled what theyve stated will be in 1.0
<woodwizzle> but thats a bummer about browsers
<CountX> whats that?
<woodwizzle> so which package do i need?
<woodwizzle> can't be -source (i hope)
<nb-au> cant remember, but basically stuff to do with compatibility CountX
<CountX> nb-au, sorry to bother you, id ask in winehq if i wasnt baned
<nb-au> it was in the news on their website a few months back
<CountX> i just got involved with linux
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> systems sounds aren't triggered in my gutsy. How to fix that ? has it been reported ?
<_dan_> are they enabled in sound options?
<stonebear> Anyone have an issue w/ the info boxes that popup on the pointer of a mouse, always being blacked out boxes?
<nb-au> stonebear, nope, filed a bug?
<joeamined> dan : yes they are
<_dan_> esd running?
<stonebear> not yet
<joeamined> dan : i can hear them in preferences dialog, but they aren't triggered at login, disconnect....
<_dan_> for some login messages u have to config gdm
<_dan_> the bing when gdm comes up
<_dan_> besides that i dont know of that bug no
<joeamined> yes esd is running..
<nickrud> stonebear: I've heard that if you change themes, that goes away. Haven't seen it myself
<TQuid> G'night folks, have fun. Thanks for the advice Assim and others.
<pavan> ubuntu (almost) no functional after attempted upgrade to gutsy 7.10 .. can i please get some help.. thanks
<stonebear> nickrud, That helped.  Thanks
<RAOF> pavan: Sorry, you'll also get a better response if you actually say what's wrong (exact text of error messages have be extremely useful) :)
<osmosis> anyone tried Xen on gutsy. I havent been able to get it to work on amd64.
<pavan> OK... i will try & explain what happend..
<CountX> anyone know how i can plee to the ops on #winehq to get un-banned
<pavan> update-manager -d .. it took for a while.. but unfortunatly.. i was not there when it completed .. so not sure of the status.. this is a laptop where it rebooted to windows
<CountX> maybe i can use a prox?
<CountX> proxy*
<pavan> when i switch to ubuntu.. i am in gutsy 7.10 .. but NO network.. eth0 or wlan0.. neither work.. Gnome is all garbled up.. i don't see what i am trying in console..
<CountX> pavan, in windows?
<pavan> sorry.. i dual boot.. still
<CountX> pavan, is it a laptop?
<pavan> yes it is.. i had fiesty working wonderfully..
<CountX> hmm
<pavan> when i tried /etc/init.d/networks restart.. i am getting all kinds of unable to access messages.. unfortunatly i don't have much of actual messages..
<pavan> let me see if i can look @ the messages file..
<igorgue> last update broke the apt db right?
<pavan> there was a windows program.. that i used to access my linux partition / files.. cannot remember it..anyone has an idea??
<pavan> also when i try update-manager -d again.. it says.. i don't have gtk..
<igorgue> I get exactly this: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<nb-au> igorgue, we are waiting on a perl update
<igorgue> cool
<pavan> using explore2fs app.. i am able to get to the /var/log/messages...
<pavan> this line in the messages file "No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled. " doesnt sound correct.. any ideas what needs to be done
<pavan> any one here to help please..
<dns_56> it seems xorg is not installable, problems with dependencies in xbase-clients
<Kstrings> Is anyone else have minor issues with xorg.conf getting munged up with wrong drivers every couple of reboots?
<HHornblower> Kstrings: my problem was getting compiz enabled. that fixed most of my problems.
<zengen> I installed the daily alternative on a laptop, encrypting all but the boot partition.  After Grub loads it hangs for a few minutes and then I get "/dev/mapper/sda2_crypt does exist.  Dropping to a shell!"  Any ideas?
<zengen> does not exist*
<RAOF> zengen: Yeah, that's a bug.
<zengen> Any current way to fix it?
<RAOF> zengen: You can run "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 sda2_crypt" and then enter your passphrase, then type exit to continue booting.
<RAOF> zengen: Basically our boot sequence doesn't unlock the drive early enough, so you need to do it manually.
<zengen> I'm getting "Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping." "Check the kernel for support..." and Command failed: No key availiable with this passphrase."
<osmosis> anyone know why my eth interfaces have the wrong numbers ?
<osmosis> should I file a bug or does that already exist ?
<RAOF> zengen: That suggests to me that you've entered the wrong passphrase.
<RAOF> zengen: That's the error I get when I enter the wrong passphrase twice.
<CountX> how can i resize a videos resolution?
<zengen> I was thinking that, too, but I tried it multiple times.
<CountX> i have a screencap at 1440x900 and i need it down a lot, maybe half
<RAOF> zengen: :(
<CountX> its ogg video format, anyone?
<zengen> Oh, well.  Thanks, anyway.  I just wanted to see how the install encryption worked.
<CountX> mjpegtools
<CountX> ?
<RAOF> CountX: ffmpeg is good.
<CountX> to encode?
<CountX> how?
<RAOF> CountX: Well, by installing it, and going man ffmpeg, generally.
<CountX> ...
<CountX> the man is huge
<RAOF> CountX: But a quick cheat sheet goes something like 'ffmpeg -i input file output_file"
<CountX> how would you encode a ogg file to a smaller resolution?
<CountX> mmaybe make it xvid?
<RAOF> CountX: So, you'd go "ffmpeg -i my.ogg -s WIDTHxHEIGHT -vcodec mpeg4 -b <bitrate> output.mp4"
<RAOF> Or something similar.
<CountX> cool
<defcon> I see there is a new "Custom" setting for gutsy desktop effects, it doesnt give an option to customize, where is the tool located
<CountX> oh wow thats bad quality
<RAOF> defcon: Compizconfig-settings-manager.  If you've got that installed, the "custom" option should have a configure button next to it.
<defcon> RAOF, I see, will compiz settings manager screw up the normal desktop effectrs
<defcon> effects*
<defcon> is it compatible together?
<RAOF> CountX: There are a number of traps for the uninitiated.  It's possible that <bitrate> is in bits/sec at this point, so you probably want something like "-b 500k" for 500kbit/sec
<defcon> i know in feisty is screwed things up
<RAOF> defcon: It won't break anything.  It's just a configuration frontend.
<defcon> RAOF, cool
<defcon> thankyou
<defcon> RAOF, your always here :) thanks for the help now and in the past ur chillin :)
<sear_yoda> I'm very close to having this working now, but I'm stuck at:  libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.4.2-1.2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<CountX> RAOF, COOL
<sear_yoda> even through my version of fontconfig-config = that version
<CountX> how might i tell it to do multiple passes?
<CountX> like a triple pass?
<nb-au> sear_yoda, rofl
<nb-au> o well at least urs doesnt need a nonexistent package
<jumpkick> wtf?  Adept wants to remove 484 packages (1.6GB of Gutsy)...  very strange
<nb-au> jumpkick, gutsy has shat itself
<nb-au> alot of us have had similar or the same
<jumpkick> nb-au: I see
<CountX> whats a good codec thats popular enough to use for distrubuting on a website?
<jumpkick> at least I don't feel so bad, since I'm not alone
<nb-au> CountX, mpeg?
<CountX> k
<sear_yoda> grr, why does synaptic want to remove all of my packages
<Kstrings> sear_yoda:  It dosent like you.  Nothing personal =)
<kurros> hehe
<sear_yoda> but i treat it so well...
<kurros> there was a short period today where the language meta package hadn't caught up with the openoffice update
<sear_yoda> looks like my problem is a confirmed bug
<sear_yoda> i'll sleep on it, i guess
<sear_yoda> is the sticky notes gnome panel applet not gutsy compatible?
<sear_yoda> nb-au, I'm stuck with only perl as well :P
<mikubuntu> knock knock, anybody home
<Hobbsee> no
<cdm10> Hey, how's the beta going? I've been thinking of installing it... Feisty's already broken, so I don't care if it screws anything up.
<kurros> hehe
<Kstrings> Has anyone here tested building a package from source on 7.10? (apt-get source, then pbuilder)
<Hobbsee> uh, yes
<mikubuntu> oh, why, oh, why .... ?  i downloaded tribe 5 last week and was so thrilled because i got a nice crisp 1024 x 768 screenres, which i have not been able to get the last 4 mos on feisty ... so today i decided to go ahead and upgrade the beta of gutsy ... was kind of scary.  lots of errors in the process for some reason, and after couple hours of updating, i got a message that there was a...
<mikubuntu> ...failure to upgrade, and my system might have been left 'unuseable' ... YIPES! but anyways, it's not unuseable, and after i rebooted, i ran sudo apt-get update, and seems to have updated most everything ok, and no probs with my data, BUT, i still have this DAMN 800 x 600 screenres, and i'm just BESIDE MYSELF about it ... lol ... <-- effort at humor)   can someone PLEASE help me get my...
<mikubuntu> ...screenresolution up to snuff?
<hylje> consider using slightly shorter lines
<hylje> as it is you're putting out a wall of text
<Daisuke-Laptop> yeah, bear in mind this is a chat medium, and not a forum
<Nubbie> k let me start...
<Nubbie> System > Administration > Screens and Graphics
<fulat2k> hi folks, is there something broken upgrading kubuntu feisty to gg b1?  i'm using the method in the wiki but adept-manager says it can't get the repos.
<nIRV_> good day. where can I find the ".xsession" file? thanks
<Juggie> hey, i've just tried ubuntu for the first time and i must say its awesome on my laptop... but i cant get desktop effects working, i've followed all the steps in the howto, and i've previously had it working on fedora without issue.. does anyone know of any outstanding issues with gutsy desktop acceleration
<Juggie> or where i could look to debug it
<nickrud> nIRV_: if you don't have one in your home dir, you'd make one
<nIRV_> okeydokey, thanks
<nIRV_> that .xsession will be used while launching a user session or while launching gdm?
<frostburn> where can i get perl-modules-5.8.8-7ubuntu3
<frostburn> nm, just read devel
<nickrud> nIRV_: it'd be used when you start X with xsession, or use the xsession session from gdm
<nickrud> nIRV_: erm replace the first xsession with startx, please
<luckyone> can anyone help me resolve dependency problems with volumeid and udev?
<frostburn> luckyone, you'll have to edit line 56 or whatever and add the ;;
<nIRV_> nickrud, I'm basically trying to add a xrandr command to enable dual monitors when GDM starts; what would be the best way to do it? My understanding is that if I add command to my ~/.xsession, it will only be executed once I input username and password, right?
<luckyone> frostburn: do you have a link?
<frostburn> nah, i just did it though
<frostburn> sec, let me find what i did
<luckyone> I kinda remember seeing that error, but dpkg-reconfigure --a is a long process
<frostburn> sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst
<frostburn> then go to line uh... 56 and add;; after continue
<HHornblower> anyone have experience with compiz?
<nickrud> nIRV_: I'm hazy at the moment about where you'd put it for gdm, probably under /etc/X11/xsession.d
<HHornblower> I'm trying to get the Super_L key to register.
<luckyone> then what?
<HHornblower> it simply refuses to.
<luckyone> frostburn: dpkg-reconfigure volumeid?
<frostburn> luckyone, uh, i just continued my upgrade
<nIRV_> thanks for the help
<nIRV_> trying out
<nickrud> nIRV_: or /etc/gdm/PreSession or Xsession ? I haven't followed that path for a while. But if you look over that stuff, you'll probably find it. Also, ~/.gnomerc is read at gnome startup. Not gdm, but maybe that would work
<nickrud> Luckily, I have volumeid on hold. I'll wait for the fix :)
<luckyone> grrr, it still says I have broken deps
<frostburn> mine does too
<luckyone> xbase-clients and xorg?
<frostburn> yep
<luckyone> well, known evil I guess
<luckyone> what do you plan to do? not worry about it?
<frostburn> pretty much
<luckyone> I am okay with that, I just don't know how I will install updates tomorrow
<luckyone> I mean, do I really need xorg anyway? That one can't be *that* important
<frostburn> they're talking about it in #ubuntu-devel as well
* luckyone /joins!
<luckyone> is it only on amd64
<luckyone> my 32bit machine didn't do this on upgrade
<frostburn> i think so
<Juggie> hey, i've just tried ubuntu for the first time and i must say its awesome on my laptop... but i cant get desktop effects working, i've followed all the steps in the howto, and i've previously had it working on fedora without issue.. does anyone know of any outstanding issues with gutsy desktop acceleration, or where i could look to debug it
<chewd> hello folks
<chewd> anybody home?
<CountX> me home
<CountX> chewd, j00 need something
<chewd> whoa
<chewd> hey
<chewd> having virtual desktop probs
<chewd> virtual desktop is larger than my screen rez... its doing the old pan & scan
<nb-au> hehe
<chewd> didnt start until i enabled dual display
<chewd> is there some way to manually set the virtual desktop size?
<chewd> im in xorg.conf... but im not sure ive got it right
<fraco> chewd: I have dual display working as I want it (without the panning), want me to pastebin my xorg.conf?
<chewd> should there be a virtual desktop size for each display? ive only found the entry for one of my monitors
<chewd> yea id like to get a look at that
<chewd> what rez do you run your screens in?
<chewd> id like to do 1280x1024 on each
<chewd> otherwise everythings too small
<fraco> i got 1600x1200 and 1024x786
<chewd> really, 2 different rezs
<chewd> & no panning?
<fraco> you mean scrolling like when desktop is larger than the screen, no i aint got that
<chewd> yea
<chewd> drives me nuts
<chewd> i hate it
<chewd> why would you want that?
<fraco> chewd:http://pastebin.com/m76b7d088
<fraco> i believe the key think is the Option "metamodes" line
<nanonyme> hmm, i wonder if the latest kernel broke audio support for my laptop
<fraco> chewd: i got that generated by the nvidia settings tool, but i understand it is valid for all graphics cards
<chewd> i tried the nvidia settins tool
<chewd> but it doesnt seem to keep the changes i make
<chewd> well not all of them anyway
<fraco> yeah it is quirky
<chewd> yea
<fraco> did you run it as sudo just to be sure?
<nanonyme> hehe, forgot i had put audio silence from the keyboard :D no problems anymore :)
<chewd> lol
<chewd> darn mute virus
<chewd> i had that
<chewd> easy to repair tho :)
<nanonyme> yeah, if you come to think of it
<chewd> im not sure i understand whats going on in this metamodes option
<fraco> me neither, but i believe it is a list of possible configurations for both screens
<fraco> the one i normally use is CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +1600+432, CRT-1: 1600x1200 +0+0;
<fraco> meaning that on CRT-0 (small lcd screen) it will autoselect the rez and set an offset of +1600+432 (it is to the right bottom of the other screen)
<chewd> ohhh... ok so those are different sets of presets
<fraco> yep
<fraco> when i run a fullscreen game it picks on of the other sets
<chewd> ahhhh
<chewd> my dos-riddled mind is beginning to comprehend
<fraco> I think if you google for xorg.conf metamodes you will find much more info
<chewd> yea will do
<chewd> metamodes
<chewd> hmmm
<fraco> I think you need the twinview thing too
<fraco> and i suppose that makes it nvidia only
<chewd> oy... i think i may have it
<chewd> gotta restart to find out
<chewd> brb
<Chewd> arg
<Laser87> Gr Gott!
* chewd is batting zero
<nb-au> looks like the servers just got updated
<nb-au> give it a go
<chewd> anybody know a way to trick automatx into running on 7.10?
<Hobbsee> ew
<chewd> ew?
<crdlb> heh that's a phenomenally bad idea
<chewd> nm then lol
<Hobbsee> just, ew
<chewd> i thought it was a good lil prog... it got all my vids workin :)
<chewd> ah well
<nb-au> ive got the perl prob fixed guys :D
<chewd> anybody know why the nvidia settings prog dumps my settings?
<chewd> should i just bugger off then?
<nb-au> chewd, dont get upset if noone responds, it means noone knows
<chewd> naw im not upset
<crdlb> what do you mean by dump?
<nb-au> <chewd> should i just bugger off then? <----orly?
<chewd> just wondering if ive commited a faux pas
<nb-au> :)
<crdlb> certain settings aren't remembered across sessions unless you put nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<crdlb> or something like that in your startup apps
<chewd> oh?
<chewd> its almost like nvidia-settings doesnt have root privilege & therefore cant write to the conf file
<chewd> is that basically whats happening?
<chewd> cant save changes to it manually either
<chewd> do i have to open gedit from root or something?
<pvandewyngaerde> Instellen van volumeid (113-0ubuntu13) ...
<pvandewyngaerde> /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst: 56: Syntax error: ")" unexpected (expecting ";;")
<chewd> <--- kinda new at this... just lemme know when i go to far :D
<chewd> so... where do i insert this "nvidia-settings -load-config-only" then?
<nb-au> pvandewyngaerde, add in a line at 56 in that file consisting of ;;
<pvandewyngaerde> k, done
<pvandewyngaerde> should i report it as a bug ?
<nb-au> pvandewyngaerde, done already :)
<pvandewyngaerde> k, thx for the help, but i should have figured it out myself too,   too sleepy
<nb-au> hehe, dont worry ive been bug busting all day. Only just got a fully working system back
<nb-au> they messed up bad with the servers
<nb-au> so damn tired :(
<Lynoure> Are you saying today is a bad day to upgrade?
<pvandewyngaerde> perl is upgradable here, but it wants to remove almost anything for that
<nb-au> Lynoure, yep :)
<nb-au> pvandewyngaerde, i had to get mine done using debs from launchpad
<nb-au> worked but
<nb-au> after that theres another 11MB of upgrades, then ur upto date :)
<Lynoure> oh, it's morning for me now :)
<Lynoure> and I have nice bandwidth
<nb-au> lynoure theres a busted package, then multiple dependancy problems
<nb-au> so unless ur up for some fun
<nb-au> wait :P
<pvandewyngaerde> where is that deb from launchpad ?
<Lynoure> nb-au: I hope you reported bugs?
<Lynoure> nb-au: Which package?
<goodhabit> Hello. How I can upgrade to gutsy using local repo and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades manual. Is it possible? Should I just change my local feisty to local gutsy repo?
<nb-au> the busted package was definately reported
<nb-au> everything else i assume was reported by others
<Lilacor> How do I make my SMP box SMP again?
<pvandewyngaerde> with a smp kernel ?
<nb-au> :P
<pvandewyngaerde> uname -a       Linux pvandewyngaerde-desktop 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP
<Lynoure> nb-au: Do you remember what package it was? The thing is, I'm a kubuntu user... so critical for gnome might not be critical for me
<nb-au> volumeid
<pvandewyngaerde> Lynoure:  im a kubuntu guy too
<nb-au> its an easy fix
<nb-au> add ;; on line 56
<nb-au> try and install it again
<nb-au> and it should work
<dougie> wow....why is gutsy so big?
<pvandewyngaerde> in size ? or your screen resolution ?
<nb-au> no bigger then feisty really?
<dougie> size
<dougie> ...4.3 gig dvd image
<Lilacor> I think 7.1 is great...I'm not the best with manipulating kernels ...that's all
<dougie> while the ubuntu fiesty cd is like 800mb
<sin1> dougie, you got the DVD get the desktop cd
<dougie> sin1, thats all thats listed on the thing
<dougie> install/live dvd
<dougie> cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta
<sin1> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<sin1> try that, get the desktop one
<dougie> hmm...i have ati i may need the alternate lol
<dougie> at least i did with the other versions
<sin1> oh well its sitll smaller at least
<sin1> 4 GBs takes a bit to dnload..lol
<dougie> yes...yes it does
<dougie> what does that dvd image have that the desktop cd doesn't?
<Laser87> dougie: it has a lot more packages
<dougie> ah
<dougie> ok well going to bed while this downloads... probably be in here tomorrow searching for help possibly
<sin1> I think it has both alt and desktop
<Laser87> but with the cd you all can download from the sources
<Laser87> system uptodate :-)
<CountX> how might i report a bug?
<Laser87> CountX: on laumchpad? u need an account
<CountX> poo
<pvandewyngaerde> http://www.fsckin.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/animation.gif
<CountX> pvandewyngaerde, coool
<CountX> pvandewyngaerde, did you make it?
<pvandewyngaerde> nope
<pvandewyngaerde> http://www.fsckin.com/2007/09/28/how-to-install-gutsy-gibbon-a-21-step-guide-for-technical-support/  <<  ATTENTION  ! IRONY
<joakim-> anyone more having problems with configuring volumeid, and thus also having problems with installing udev?
<joakim-> seems to be a bug in volumeid, "/var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst: 56: Syntax error: ")" unexpected (expecting ";;")"
<Laser87> joakim-: we had this a few minutes ago - nb-au said: pvandewyngaerde, add in a line at 56 in that file consisting of ;;
<joakim-> nice!
<joakim-> should have figured that out maybe :)
<Laser87> bug is already reported
<Hobbsee> bug #?
<CountX> anyone use a webcam here?
<Laser87> don't know - sry
<Hobbsee> !anyone | CountX
<ubotu> CountX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CountX> ...
<CountX> im trying to use my webcam with a website, it accesses your cam through flash, it doesnt work for me
<CountX> it did on windows, but not on linux, i was just wondering if anyone here could see if it worked for them
<CountX> i think i know my webcams folder, /dev/video0
* Hobbsee wonders if keybuk will eat her if she fixes that bu.g
<cdm10> I'm having a big issue with Gutsy.
<CountX> i got something about access to webcam denied
<cdm10> Whenever the "busy" cursor is supposed to be displayed, the cursor just disappears.
<cdm10> This happens QUITE often.
<Hobbsee> oh, that's already fixed in the archives.  great.
<cdm10> Hobbsee: Are you talking to me?
<Hobbsee> cdm10: no
<cdm10> ok
<cdm10> Has anyone else noticed this in Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> i was meaning Laser87's udev thing
<cdm10> I'm using the nVidia drivers, and desktop effects make no difference.
<nurettin> hello
<nurettin> when this morning update
<nurettin> this update error occoured
<nurettin> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libkbluetooth0_1.0~beta8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libqobex.so.0.0.9', which is also in package qobex
<Hobbsee> nurettin: known.
<Hobbsee> (bug filed)
<Laser87> Hobbsee: i just replied what nb-au said...
<nurettin> resolution ?
<Frezeeer> hi, I want to be able to upgrade, I fill in a bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/120957, I think is some package i installed from a non official source, I want to downgrade all my packages to the official versions, is there a way I can do that or do I have to do it one by one
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120957 in update-manager "UpdateManager fails to fetch dist-upgrade tarball" [High,Invalid] 
<Hobbsee> Laser87: OK, then both of yours
<CountX> anyone help me with my problem?
<cdm10> Or mine? :(
<CountX> im thinking that flash cant access the cam
<CountX> or doesnt know how
<Hobbsee> nurettin: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libkbluetooth0_1.0~beta8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<CountX> is there some way that i can make flash see my cam?
* Hobbsee wishes that people would be familiar with dpkg and dependancies before running gutsy.
<Hobbsee> or any development versoin.
<nurettin> thank you
<nurettin> my problem is resolved.
* ajmitch generally tries to avoid ever using --force options
* cdm10 wishes he had his mouse cursor, and wonders if anyone else has seen this problem.
<cdm10> damn, the text selection pointer is gone, too.
<nurettin> very thank you hobbsee
<cdm10> Pretty much everything except the normal pointer.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yeah, well.  but until i, or somene else, actually fixes the bug...
<ajmitch> why a shared lib was in qobex is beyond me
<andruk> i just loaded the prop. nvidia driver for my card using the restricted-drivers-manager, and restarted.  my comp almost loaded gnome all the way (im missing a few - not all - applets) and then it completely froze - not even ctrl+alt+f1 worked
* CountX found http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/93931-webcam.html
<CountX> which is directly related to my problem
<CountX> so, CONFIRMED
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: qobex doesnt seem to exist anymore, though.
* Hobbsee wonders if it's on the NBS list - or that's cleared, after no rdeps
<cdm10> Turning HWCursor off in xorg.conf fixed it, but I'm still sorta unhappy... it would be nice if HWCursor worked properly.
<cdm10> Damn, desktop effects won't work with HWCursor off... I guess it's either compiz or a working mouse cursor.
<penguincentral> can anyone help me out with an issue regarding Gizmo Project VOIP?
<CountX> the is right off the press release for flash 9 "Only ALSA is supported for microphone input and speaker output, and only Video4Linux v1 is supported for camera input."
<CountX> so why doesnt it recognize my cam?
<penguincentral> can anyone help me with Gizmo Project?
<cdm10> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cdm10> Although I'm probably guilty of that too, so I'll shut up.
<penguincentral> cdm10: aren't we all ;)
<jussi01> penguin, whats the issue
<Juggie> does gutsy not have a package for emerald-themes?
<jussi01> gah... stupid tab... penguincentral^
<jussi01> !find emerald
<penguincentral> jussi01: when i click on add contacts, gizmo crashes
<ubotu> Found: emerald, libemeraldengine-dev, libemeraldengine0, xemeraldia
<cdm10> How would I go about reporting a bug in Gutsy, relating to cursors?
<jussi01> Juggie: looks like it
<jussi01> !bug | cdm10
<ubotu> cdm10: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<cdm10> ok
<penguincentral> jussi01: what do you think?
<jussi01> penguincentral: which version is it? and did you use the latest deb
<jussi01> ??
<penguincentral> jussi01: 3.1 (v77)
<Juggie> jussi01, all those are installed, but still no themes, i found an open thread about it on the forum
<jussi01> Juggie: go grab some from gnome look then...
<penguincentral> jussi01: is there a newer build?
<jussi01> penguincentral: yes
<jussi01> 3.1.2.91
<Juggie> jussi01, on packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/emerald it says 'emerald-themes' is unavail, what does that mean, it hasnt been built from gutsy
<jussi01> penguincentral: hang on no..
<jussi01> Juggie: either that or its been held back for some reason
<jussi01> penguincentral: try purging and reinstallin
<penguincentral> jussi01: how do i purge?
<jussi01> and make sure you have all the deps installed
<CountX> ok ok, i found my usb cam in the device manager, its video4linux.device is /dev/video0
<CountX> now how do i make it work in flash?
<jussi01> penguincentral: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<penguincentral> jussi01: ok, i get what i have to do...
<jussi01> :)
<penguincentral> jussi01: this would be easier if i wasn't speed limited :(
<jussi01> penguincentral: ?
<Almindor> hello
<jussi01> !hi | Almindor
<ubotu> Almindor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
* Almindor just upgraded to gutsy beta.. and.. :)
<penguincentral> jussi01: long story, australian broadband SUCKS
<penguincentral> my rant is over
<Almindor> 1. the upgrade broke on some python script (after all .debs got updated, so I'm fine)
<jussi01> penguincentral: I know what you mean
<Almindor> 2. the "logout" window takes about 20 seconds to show up 1st time
<Almindor> otherwise everything seems to work
<penguincentral> jussi01: where did you get the latest build of Gizmo Project?
<Almindor> does anyone know if #2 is known thing or specific?
<jussi01> penguincentral: from the gizmo website
<jussi01> Almindor: I seem to remember there being a bug about that
<penguincentral> jussi01: i am http://www.gizmoproject.com/download-linux.html the version listed there is what i have got
<Almindor> jussi01, ah ok, was afraid it was tied to the broken upgrade process
<jussi01> penguincentral: yeah,
<Hobbsee> penguincentral: seconded!
<Almindor> one odd thing is tho
<jussi01> hello Hobbsee!!
<Almindor> I got +4gb of diskspace wasted now
<penguincentral> good to hear fromyou Hobbsee!
<Almindor> and I already checked all packages..
<Hobbsee> Almindor: would be helpful if you sadi which python script
<Hobbsee> hi jussi01!
<Almindor> Hobbsee, sorry, I didn't record it :(
<Hobbsee> Almindor: how *not* useful.
<penguincentral> jussi01: where do i get this latest build, or do i have to purge and reinstall
<Almindor> Hobbsee, was a bit afraid how broken it would end up so I went restarting to see
* jussi01 give Hobbsee a big hug, and hands here a chunk of bandwidth from his 10/10 connection.. ;)
<Almindor> Hobbsee, perhaps you should "log" it?
<Hobbsee> Almindor: log what?
<jussi01> penguincentral: purge and reinstall.
<Almindor> you know.. upgrade log into some nice /var file?
<penguincentral> jussi01: ok
<Almindor> log the upgrade..
<Hobbsee> Almindor: if you used update-manager, it likely did.  apport files with them.
<Almindor> Hobbsee, hmm I'll look
<jussi01> Hobbsee: curiousity q: do you know how the progress on actually fixing the bluetooth is going?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: fixing, as in, the file overwrite problem?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: yeah
<penguincentral> jussi01: matt@matt-desktop:~$ penguincentral: sudo apt-get remove --purge gizmo-project_3.1.0.77_libstdc++6_i386.deb
<penguincentral> KABOOOM!!!
<penguincentral> Whoops, command-not-found has crashed! Please file a bug report at:
<penguincentral> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found
<penguincentral> Please include the following information with the report:
<penguincentral> No module named CommandNotFound
<penguincentral> Traceback (most recent call last):
<penguincentral>   File "/usr/lib/command-not-found", line 10, in <module>
<penguincentral>     from CommandNotFound import CommandNotFound
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cdm10> !paste
<penguincentral> ImportError: No module named CommandNotFound
<penguincentral> Python version: 2.5.1 final 0
<Almindor> Hobbsee, /var/log/installer?
<penguincentral> bash: penguincentral:: command not found
<Almindor> hmm no
<jussi01> penguincentral:  I kill you!! :P
<Almindor> that's original
<Hobbsee> jussi01: already uploaded.
<Hobbsee> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<Hobbsee>   kdebluetooth_1.0~beta8-0ubuntu4.dsc: done.
<Hobbsee>   kdebluetooth_1.0~beta8-0ubuntu4.diff.gz: done.
<Hobbsee>   kdebluetooth_1.0~beta8-0ubuntu4_source.changes: done.
<Hobbsee> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Hobbsee> Not running dinstall.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ahh great, just waiting for my mirror then
<penguincentral> jussi01: what do i do?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i only uploaded a coupl eof mins ago, so..
<penguincentral> jussi01: and thanks for linking me to the pastebin
<Almindor> Hobbsee, I think I got it
<jussi01> penguincentral: ahh, i forgot it didnt come from a repo,...
<penguincentral> jussi01: yeah
<Almindor> Hobbsee, /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log sounds right?
<Hobbsee> Almindor: anything in that folder should, yes.
<Almindor> Hobbsee, I think it's that error I'm looking at right now, altough not 100% sure
<Almindor> Hobbsee, but it's localised :D
<Hobbsee> Almindor: if you could translate it into english, that would help
<Almindor> yeah sec.
<CountX> whats the chmod for allowing everything
<Almindor> !pastebin perhaps?
<penguincentral> jussi01: what do i do?
<Hobbsee> Almindor: that'd be good
<jussi01> penguincentral: Im not trying to be annoying, but I suggest you use dpkg to remove those 2 debs. use 'man dpkg' to find out the cammands :)
<jussi01> penguincentral: that way you learn to do it yourself, instead of just copy pasting from me
<penguincentral> jussi01: yeah, you are doing a great job at it ;)
<CountX> anyone use stickam? my cam doesnt work on it
<Almindor> Hobbsee, http://pastebin.com/ma2e4f9d
<penguincentral> jussi01: i have no bloody idea...
<jussi01> penguincentral: hehe ok.
<jussi01> something like dpkg -r packagename
<Hobbsee> Almindor: OK.  can you file that pastebin (copy it into a file, add it as an attachment - pastebins dont stay up forever), along with the stuff in  /var/log/dist-upgrade/, under update-manager, and explain that you upgraded to gutsy?
<jussi01> with sudo of course
<Almindor> Hobbsee, sure
<Hobbsee> Almindor: great, thanks.
<Hobbsee> Almindor: it should be useful enough for the guy who does update-manager to find the problem
<Hobbsee> (seeing as it's an update-manager bug, not a random package bug)
<penguincentral> jussi01: i ran the command, what do i do now?
<jussi01> penguincentral: did that remove them fine?
<penguincentral> i'll make a pastebin...
<penguincentral> jussi01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38998/plain/
<jussi01> penguincentral: you should remove the other package also
<penguincentral> jussi01: what package?
<jussi01> penguincentral: libstdc++6
<jussi01> if you installed that from a deb
<penguincentral> jussi01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38999/
<jussi01> penguincentral: ahh, ok
<unggnu> hi all
<jussi01> all goo then,
<jussi01> ggood*
<jussi01> gah
<penguincentral> !hi | unggnu
<ubotu> unggnu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<unggnu> Anybody with Alsa software mixing problems. Sound works but only one program atm
<unggnu> penguincentral, :)
<unggnu> Feisty hasn't this problem.
<penguincentral> jussi01: what do i do now?
<jussi01> penguincentral: grab the deb and reinstall.
<penguincentral> ok then
<jussi01> (and stop being so impatient ;)
<penguincentral> jussi01: hold on, let me find a suitable ubotu response for this
<jussi01> !patience | penguincentral
<ubotu> penguincentral: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> :)
<penguincentral> !ping | jussi01
<ubotu> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> unggnu: which sound card
<pschulz01> !issues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about issues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<penguincentral> jussi01: it's installed
<penguincentral> jussi01: and it didn't work...
<unggnu> jussi01, thanks, one second.
<unggnu> jussi01,  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<jussi01> penguincentral: doh. ummm
<jussi01> !intelhda | unggnu
<ubotu> unggnu: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussi01> unggnu: its a know bug
<jussi01> pschulz01: can we help?
<unggnu> jussi01, Do you have the bug number?
<jussi01> unggnu: ummm no
<unggnu> jussi01, But it works fine in Feisty.
<pschulz01> Errors while processing: voliumeid udev
<jussi01> unggnu: go read the link i just got for you
<penguincentral> !ask | pschulz01
<ubotu> pschulz01: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pschulz01> I'm wondering if it's a known issue
<jussi01> pschulz01: what were you doing when that happened?
<RAOF> pschulz01: Yes, very much so.
<unggnu> What would you make without a bot? :)
<jussi01> :)
<RAOF> pschulz01: Also, a very brief launchpad search would find you about 20 duplicates of that bug :)
<pschulz01> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pschulz01> !volumeid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volumeid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !botabuse | pschulz01
<ubotu> pschulz01: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Lynoure> pschulz01: wait
<Lynoure> pschulz01: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/146513
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: known
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146513 in udev "package volumeid 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Fix released] 
<pschulz01> Ta.
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: fixed, package needs to be given back.
<mikubuntu> why, oh why ... when i tried gutsy tribe 5 live, my screen was finally resolving at 1024x768, and yet when i upgraded to gutsy beta today, my screenres is still at 8-- x 6--? i'm *not* yet familiar with dpkg and dependancies, but since i don't store anything locally on the computer, i don't mind risking re-installs or whatever i have to face... this must be some kind of bug, tho, that ubuntu...
<mikubuntu> ...doesn't recognise my graphics card or drivers properly ... any help for me?
<unggnu> jussi01, My problem isn't listed there. Sound works fine except of software mixing :)
<pschulz01> Ta.
<Lilacor>  I don't see any SMP kernels available....
<Lilacor> am I supposed to custom build my own?
<unggnu> Lilacor, generic is SMP
<Lilacor> hrmmmm
<Lilacor> I have i386 right now, how do I make generic my booting kernel?
<unggnu> Lilacor, install it or choose it in grub and remove 386 kernel
<Lilacor> hmmm...okay
<syke_> hi
<syke_> I'm getting an error during dist-upgrade from feisty to edgy: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libkbluetooth0_1.0~beta8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<unggnu> lol
<unggnu> from feisty to gutsy I guess
<syke_> er
<syke_> yea
<syke_> sorry
<syke_> it's late here ;)
<unggnu> :)
<jussi01> syke_: known, fixed, should be in your archive soon.
<syke_> I've rm'd the libkbluetooth from /var/cache/apt
<syke_> jussi: ok, awesome!
<syke_> I'll just try again tomorrow morning
<syke_> thanks and good night!
<unggnu> jussi01, You know everything, what is with software mixing ;)
<jussi01> syke_: yeah, probably best
<jussi01> unggnu: no, i dont know everything.
<ajmitch> jussi01: why not?
<unggnu> but everything guts related ;)
<unggnu> +y
<unggnu> lol
<jussi01> ajmitch: because im not you... ;)
<ajmitch> haha
<jussi01> unggnu: I dont know the answer to your problem. sorry.
<unggnu> np
<unggnu> I haven't found a specific bug so I guess I made a new one
<fausto> hello
<jussi01> unggnu: just out of curiosity, you have got all your sound volumes up?
<jussi01> !hi fausto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi fausto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !hi | fausto
<ubotu> fausto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<unggnu> jussi01, yes and sound works fine at least for one program using it :)
<fausto> I inteled the beta and foun a bug (regrassion from feisty), where should I report ?
<unggnu> fausto, what is it?
<jussi01> !bug | fausto
<ubotu> fausto: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<unggnu> fausto, maybe it is known
<fausto> I'll have a look. The bug is: gutsy wrongly auto-detects my laptop's screen resolutoin to 1400 something whent it actualy is 1280x800
<fausto> feisty used to detect correctly
<unggnu> fausto, Which graphic card?
<fausto> an ATI, wait a secon I'll see witch model
<riotkittie> ugh. why am   i awake and on irc at 5am.
<unggnu> fausto, And which driver do you use?
<Jaymac> riotkittie, dedicated to the cause
<Jaymac> :)
<fausto> the proprietary
<acuster> hey all, how do I get the uuid's of each of my partitions?
<acuster> my older grub doesn't like either /dev/hd* or /dev/sd*
<Tomcat_> acuster: blkid in terminal :)
<acuster> merci
<unggnu> fausto, Do you could change it to the correct resolution with "Screen Resolution"?
<unggnu> acuster, sudo vol_id /dev/XXX
<chronographer> Hello. I have a strange issue when changing users in gutsy. If i switch from main to my sons user, screen goes a bit purple. When i switch back to my account i can log in to a normally colored screen, then I get a bright green screen with mouse and no keyboard response (cant ctrl alt backspace etc.)
<fausto> unggnu: yes, but then the resolution is wrong on GDM
<unggnu> chronographer, Intel graphic card?
<chronographer> nvidia
<chronographer> FX5600
<unggnu> fausto, Which resolution is saved in xorg.conf?
<chronographer> with working dual monitor and compiz
<Jaymac> bah, this libkbluetooth problem has hosed my latest upgrade
<jussi01> Jaymac: no, easy fix
<chronographer> although there are no window borders on the tv!
<jussi01> Jaymac: sudo apt-get install -f
<oly-> hi, i have upgraded to gutsy but have no wifi, sudo modprobe rt2x00 or sudo modprobe ndiswrapper both return fatal module not found
<Jaymac> i know.. i'm waiting for the 2nd upgrade to finish
<jussi01> Jaymac: :)
<unggnu> chronographer, Seems to be a different one.
<oly-> is this a bug / something i am doing wrong
<Jaymac> didn't think it would bugger things up though
<oly-> or some conflict from the upgrade
<fausto> unggnu: found the problem, my xorg have the line "		Virtual	1400	1050"
<chronographer> a different what?
<jussi01> Jaymac: its a beta...
<unggnu> oly-, maybe you have to compile a new ndiswrapper module
<unggnu> fausto, But it is still recognized wrong.
<oly-> does the gutsy one not work then ?
<Jaymac> jussi01, again I know :) been using it since tribe 1... my comment was just that i didn't expect a libkbluetooth problem to kill my openoffice upgrade ;)
<unggnu> fausto, Upgrade or ne install?
<oly-> its an pci ralink card that i am using
<riotkittie> i wish i could get rt2x00 to work for me
<chronographer> my ralink wifi card worked out of the box
<riotkittie> i also wish i hadnt bought an ralink card
<nb-au> theres big probs with some ralink cards iirc
<oly-> but i can not modprobe the rt2x00 driver
<nb-au> bit like broadcoms :P
<oly-> it says its not found
<fausto> unggnu: new install
<riotkittie> oly- try rt2x00pci ?
<oly-> unless its got a different module name
<oly-> thats not found as well
<riotkittie> i think thats in there but i'm in win and i cant check <hangs head in shame>
<fausto> unggnu: it is setting the default res to 1024 with a virtual of 1400 when my monitor is 1280
<unggnu> fausto, I would report it. X seems to have some issues with resolution. This is the third one I have heard from. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xresprobe/+bug/115220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115220 in xresprobe "feisty fresh install sets xorg.conf to 1440x1440 instead of 1440x900 nvidia" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<unggnu> Hm, ok, it is dedicated to Feisty.
<oly-> why would all these not be found, am i missing a package or something ?
<riotkittie> my wireless worked out of the box on gutsy too but my connection drops like crazy
<unggnu> fausto, Just make a bug report. It searches for others if you have entered the title so you can recheck if it is listed already.
<oly-> usually you can modprobe a module even if you do not have the hardware
<fausto> unggnu: ok, thanks
<chronographer> anyone else got a green or purple screen after user switch?
<oly-> will try on forum see if anyone knows
<riotkittie> i love my computer too much to have any other users on it, so i've never had reason to try the switch
<darrend> hhh
<riotkittie> i did see someone mention a similar problem tho. i think it was on the forums in the 'what doesnt work for you in gutsy' thread
<chronographer> yeah.  I got a 2 year old, he gets on and breaks things... like putting all the folders on my desktop into gnome panel. So he gets his own desktoP!
<chronographer> ok thanks riot Ill have adig
<unggnu> chronographer, 2 years and computer ?
<riotkittie> my two year old has his daddy's desktop
<riotkittie> i tried to warn him, but nooo, he wouldnt listen to me. now he's paying for it. <g>
<unggnu> Is it one of the clones of Star Wars? ;) Computer without reading makes no sense for me.
<chronographer> he started early. i got hes first open office document saved! =)
<unggnu> But not bad
<chronographer> its gibberish. but probably also is modern art eh?
<unggnu> :)
<unggnu> chronographer, Does compiz work on more than one desktop for you?
<unggnu> Maybe nvidia is able to do it but with Intel it is only possible on one desktop.
<fausto> unggnu: I'm back, do you know in each package should I report the bug abou the wrong resolutio? Should be xorg or something more specific?
<chronographer> not really
<slytherin> fausto: How about xserver-xorg-video-yourcarddriver
<fausto> slytherin: thanks
<chronographer> but it works fine on one, the telly is only for movies so its fine ( i get no window decs on that one tho)
<chronographer> Compiz did work using ubuntu's dual monitor setup, but that made me have one big desk. I like two separate small ones
<Lilacor> what is the virtual kernel image's purpose?
<unggnu> fausto, Which driver was used at first?
<slytherin> fausto: is this related to intel card?
<unggnu> fausto, fglrx isn't installed by default so I guess it wasn't the bad one which recognizes the wrong resoluiton
<unggnu> slytherin, no, ati
<slytherin> unggnu: ahh, looks like fglrx got uninstalled for some reason
<fausto> unggnu: in fact the list of problems is bigger, for starters the xorg don't work on the live cd (unles in save graphics mode), den when I select safe it starts with vesa (i think)
<fausto> now after install i instaled the proprietary
<fausto> but my xorg.conf is showing ati, should,t it be fglrx?
<fausto> slytherin: fglxr got uninstaled? this is about me ?
<unggnu> fausto, Do you used the Beta?
<fausto> yes
<unggnu> fausto, yes, it should fglrx so ati works
<fausto> unggnu: sorry ?
<unggnu> fausto, Hm, the Vesa-Ati-Bug should be fixed so Live CD should start with Vesa if no free driver works
<unggnu> fausto, The driver listed under xorg.conf is used.
<fausto> ok, so I'm not running the proprietary?
<unggnu> yes
<fausto> and how do I enable it ?
<unggnu> fausto, change ati to flgrx under driver
<unggnu> *fglrx
<fausto> I'll try, be back soon
<unggnu> fausto, And you really tested the Beta LIve-CD with normal start or directly went to failsafe?
<fausto> I tested the normal start, twice
<fausto> what is the package casper? Why is this bug there? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/136396
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136396 in casper "Gnome startup doesn't go through correctly on Gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<unggnu> fausto, So X doesn't start and you see a console?
<CountX> how can i test a video device, just to see if it works/
<fausto> unggnu: no, it keeps restarting the xorg untill crashes
<CountX> where do i set the number of workspaces
<CountX> its stuck at 2 :(
<CountX> !workspaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspaces - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<salty-horse> hi. I have lots of upgrade problems :)
<salty-horse> launchpad-integration and python-apport failed to install, and many packages are "left unconfigured"
<salty-horse> dpkg even crashed once (with a core dump) after giving the error "too many errors"
<rom> hi
<salty-horse> the dump is in ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue:Assertion '!queuelen' failed
<slytherin> CountX: using compiz?
<rom> I have a problem with connexion manager with kubuntu gutsy
<salty-horse> is there a way to install launchpad-integration and apport, and then return to the old installation?
<rom> I wanted to change only the fonts, in connexion manager configuration, but now it is totally different
<rom> how to "reset" the default one?
<CountX> slytherin, yesa
<CountX> slytherin, yes*
<Whoopie> Hi, anybody interested in uswsusp with usplash support? I re-added usplash support in bug 109151.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109151 in uswsusp "no hibernate with uswsusp installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109151
<CountX> how do you get the boot up sounds to work/
<CountX> i have a shotgun sound i want to play when i boot
<CountX> any way i can do that
<slytherin> CountX: sorry keyboard broken
<CountX> ive heard that one before
<dystopianray> is displayconfig not randr 1.2 aware?
<unggnu> dystopianray, it should be afaik
<dystopianray> it wants to make a new xorg.conf file and restart
<dystopianray> and does not allow me to select anythinga but 640x480 for the second display
<rom> in gutsy (kubuntu), there is not KDM theme manager anymore :(:(:( ?
<rom> how to change the login screen?
<CountX> rom its in prefences, login
<rom> ... no :(
<rom> II have : about me , regional & language, accessibility, default softwares
<rom> then apparence, desktop, login screen (but not the one where you put the login/password), window behavior
<rom> notifications
<rom> ...
<CountX> i still dont know where to change the number of workspaces
<wabiD> is there a way to have my window list sort like items next to each other?
<CountX> what is a keyring?
<wabiD> i know in ubuntu gusty that you can control the number of desktops from the compiz options
<penguincentral> wabiD: yeah, compiz is great
<wabiD> agreed i still want to be able to group like windows
<wabiD> its annoying after years of xp
<wabiD> if im looking for a firefox window, they should all be next to each other
<wabiD> not in the order i opened them
<dopez> last i tried (a week or so ago, all updated) compiz didn't play very well with kde (mostly the desktop pager) anyone know if something has changed ?
<wabiD> not a kde fan sorry
<dystopianray> kde can group windows in the taskbar
<penguincentral> wabiD: i couldn't care less about the war between KDE and GNOME ;)
<wabiD> i dont want to group though
<wabiD> theres no war, im just saying i cant help there
<dystopianray> that's exactly what you're asking for
<wabiD> i just want to sort
<dystopianray> grouped windows
<wabiD> gnome can group
<wabiD> that makes them all one button
<wabiD> i just want them to be next to each other
<dystopianray> well kde does that too
<wabiD> cool, can i do it in gnome?
<dystopianray> no idea
<wabiD> well switching really wasnt the solution i was looking for
<fausto> any one knows how can I reintall/regenerate my xorg.conf file?
<wabiD> delete it
<dystopianray> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<wabiD> when you delete it, it creates a failsafe mode file
<acuster> hey all, anyone else having gutsy hang on boot right after detecting the cd drive?
<wabiD> with just the most basic settings
<fausto> wabiD: i did that now I have a working xorg, but no xorg.conf
<wabiD> that doesnt sound right
<fausto> wabiD: it didn't wrote a new xorg.conf, just detected everything and runned
<wabiD> sometimes reconfigure creates shitty xorg that doesnt boot
<dopez> anyone running gutsy on a r100/r200 based radeon ? i'd like to confirm something, in 16bit mode neverwinter nights just crashes xorg when started up, in 24bit all is okay but i'm very limited on video memory and all (2d/3d) becomes really slow
<acuster> yea for the new X
<wabiD> what happens if you edit a xorg setting from the gui
<wabiD> like screen resolution
<dystopianray> i'm surprised nwn plays at all with the radeon driver
<dopez> nwn plays quite nice actually
<dystopianray> but you don't even have s3 compressed texture support
<fausto> wabiD: it fails saing "You need administrative rights to change all screen settings" eaven thow I entered the sudo password
<wabiD> that error is because xorg.conf doesnt exist :)
<dopez> there used to be a trick to get it running in 16 bit mode, setting DepthBits to 24 in xorg.conf, but even that doesn't seem to work anymore
<dopez> dystopianray: i have s3tc support
<wabiD> what happens if you create a blank xorg.conf
<fausto> wabiD: i know, but I think xorg was supose to create a xorg.conf when none is present
<dystopianray> dopez: how?
<wabiD> yea its probably a bug, i think i fixed it by renaming a backup
<wabiD> i had the same problem one day
<dopez> dystopianray: http://homepage.hispeed.ch/rscheidegger/dri_experimental/s3tc_index.html
<dystopianray> ah i see
<wabiD> i cant believe reservation rewards still exists
<fausto> wabiD: with a blanc xorg.conf the gui tool starts with all fields and options blanc
<wabiD> do you have any automatic backups
<wabiD> show hidden files first
<wabiD> or, did you restart x, or reboot the computer
<fausto> wabiD: i'm kinda of a experienced user, i have several backups i made (includding one where everything works), i'm trying to find more finormation for a bug repor i'm writing
<fausto> wabiD: and in the process i found 3 more bugs :-(
<fausto> wabiD: i rebooted
<wabiD> dont you think it should recreate the file on reboot
<wabiD> i have a bug for you. when you select 1920x1200 as your lcd profile, the default resolution is 1920x1440
<wabiD> and 1920x1200 isnt even an option
<fausto> this is one of the bug i'found/will report later, in my case when i select 1280x800 it doesn't have 1280x800 as an option
<wabiD> yea thats dumb, so mine is the same thing
<wabiD> heres another bug
<wabiD> preferences > screen resolution does let you set 1920x1200
<TheInfinity> is it possible that something with apt-sources are bad this morning?
<wabiD> but it only applies to the desktop, not gdm
<fausto> wabiD: have you reported those ones ?
<wabiD> no
<TheInfinity> a update will kill almost everything ...
<dystopianray> is anyone noticing that compiz does not maximise windows properly?
<wabiD> dystopianray, yea
<dystopianray> is that normal?
<wabiD> sometimes it over maximises
<wabiD> like terminal
<dystopianray> it's undermaximising here
<dystopianray> there is a gap all around windows when they are maximised
<wabiD> yea
<wabiD> i think its the drop shadow or something
<wabiD> mine is undermaximizing right now too
<wabiD> thats odd the other day it was opposit
<dystopianray> it's like the curved window edges disappear
<wabiD> yea
<wabiD> because it thinks its maximized
<wabiD> gimp is a terrible png compressor
<penguincentral> wabiD: if we were all quality obsessed, we'd ALL own a copy of photoshop for MAC ;)
<wabiD> no but printscreen takes a 1.8mb image of my screen
<wabiD> then if i open it in gimp and save with max compression it turns into 2.2mb
<wabiD> i lied, nevermind, interlacing the image adds the extra .4mb
<dystopianray> randr 1.2 is awesome
<scizzo-> moin
<wabiD> can anyone explain this or help me fix it - http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4123/granju7.png
<bXi> whats the problem?
<bXi> the big google logo?
<kurros> lol
<kurros> dpi setting
<wabiD> dpi settings just for one program?
<wabiD> my about config values are the same
<dystopianray> is anyone else getting a default resolution of 1024x768 with intel graphics?
<wabiD> layout.css.dpi are set to -1 for both programs
<Laser87> hi, i'm using tb as email-client and gran paradiso as browser
<Laser87> but links in tb open in firefox
<wabiD> edit
<Laser87> how can i change this?
<wabiD> preferences > set as default
* Hobbsee sighs at the quality of bugs that we get, and sets NOTABUG
<nosrednaekim> heh... the ATI 8.41 driver doesn'tlike my 64bit install
<wabiD> sorry for the linebreak k- urros my gran paradiso was like that since i installed it
<wabiD> i havnt made one change
<Laser87> gran paradiso is the standard browser
<nosrednaekim> wha? I thought it was still bon echo..
<wabiD> wasnt that 2
<dystopianray> is anyone else finding that kopete does not work at all from the livecd?
<Laser87> gran paradiso is firefox 3
<Hobbsee> dystopianray: it should be wroking...
<jc-denton> morning
<wabiD> yea i still cant get my gran paradiso images to be normal sizes
<dystopianray> Hobbsee: it doesn't do anything when I try to connect to msn or jabber
<dystopianray> i will try again on a different system
* Hobbsee fires it up in a VM
<jc-denton> does anybody have cube running on gutsy?
<Hobbsee> dystopianray: oh, erk.  i see.
<dystopianray> Hobbsee: it doesn't work for you either?
<wabiD> does anyone else have a reason that only one program would have its own dpi settings
<Hobbsee> correct
* nosrednaekim loves the new spelling of working... it wroks..
<jc-denton> i changed the value for hsize and vsize in /app/compiz/general/screen0/options
<jc-denton> but still my 'cube' is still flat and has only 2 workspaces
<Hobbsee> dystopianray: if you can track down why that bug occurs, file it.
<Laser87> problem solved: edit  network.protocol-handlerapp in the about:config of tb to firefox-granparadiso
<Hobbsee> (with a fix)
<Hobbsee> dystopianray: it may already be filed, iirc
<dystopianray> ok I will look into it
<wabiD> whats the difference between desktop plane and desktop wall
<penguincentral> !hi | defcon
<jc-denton> aha
<jc-denton> virtual desktops and workspaces with gnome/compiz are confusing
<ubotu> defcon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
* penguincentral has no idea what the "virtual desktops" are about
<BlueParrot> penguincentral: you can have multiple desktops that you switch between
<jc-denton> now i got it
<penguincentral> ok
<jc-denton> you have to set the number of virtual desktops to 1
<jc-denton> then set hsize and vsize
<penguincentral> eh, if you have no idea what you are doing, then it is best to leave it alone
<cypherdelic>  udev hngt ab von volumeid (= 113-0ubuntu13); aber:
<cypherdelic>   Paket volumeid ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
<cypherdelic> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von udev (--configure):
<cypherdelic>  Abhngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
<TheInfinity> hello ... perl pakages are broken atm, hmm?
<cypherdelic> wine packages are broken
<TheInfinity> wine pakages are also broken, yes ;)
<TheInfinity> because of perl gutsy wants to uninstall almost everything - including xorg etc
<jc-denton> oohh i hate localized stuff in the bash
<cypherdelic> TheInfinity: no gutsy wine seems not to be broken
<cypherdelic> 0.9.45 gutsy seems to work
<cypherdelic> but 0.9.46 is out ...
<cypherdelic> volumeid 1.1.3 btw is broken
<panosru> Hi, how can i input Euro sign in Gutsy?
<TheInfinity> cypherdelic: if i install wine via kde control center (it asks to install wine) it installs wine - but then the control center still says that no wine is installed
<TheInfinity> alt gr + e
<panosru> what is "gr"?
<nosrednaekim> cypherdelic: you know, there is a fix for that. look it up on launchpad
<TheInfinity> the key right side to space key
<vader1102> TheInfinity, that would be alt on my keyboard
<TheInfinity> its a german keyboard, dont know if it has another text on it in other languages
<panosru> oh you mean press righ alt and e ok it worked thanks! :D
<TheInfinity> german keyboards have alt and alt gr
<vader1102> ahhhhh ok lol
<TheInfinity> i think most english ones, too
<panosru> in windows i used to press (left) ctrl + (left) alt + e is there a way to make this in ubuntu too?
* BlueParrot has a flawless gutsy install so doesn't dare doing an update because it can only get worse :P
<TheInfinity> some keyboards have 2 times alt although they have different meenings
* nosrednaekim never noticed that key
<TheInfinity> nosrednaekim: you never used latex? ;)
<panosru> i have russian keyboard for which one i can't find drivers lool
<nosrednaekim> TheInfinity: nope :)
<nosrednaekim> can't say i'm any worse for it either..
<BlueParrot> panosru: if you feel really adventurous you could create a custom keyboard layout
<Laser87> panosru: In German System - Einstellunegen - Tastatureinstellungen
<BlueParrot> panosru: I did that because I use both norwegian and swedish characters, and I don't like dead-keys
<panosru> cool, well for now right alt and e suits me :D
<Fastly> i just installed a fresh gutsy beta 1 from cd and update manager says i must now perform a partial upgrade.... then whilst preparing the upgrade the following error is displayed: Could not calculate the upgrade
<Fastly> any ideas?
<panosru> by the way, does anyone have ergomedia 700? (i'm just curious)
<mrtimdog> Hi, which version off gcc was used to build the current generic kernel?
<panosru> Fastly, same thing here, i suppose that these upgrades are not yet ready
<RAOF> mrtimdog: Probably 4.2
<panosru> Fastly, maybe the packages are not uploaded yet
<mrtimdog> Thanks RAOF, is that a guess?
<Laser87> panosru: should be in English system - preferences - tastatur layout
<Fastly> ok, well i suppose this is still a beta release..
<panosru> Fastly, yes
<panosru> Laser87, what should be there?
<RAOF> mrtimdog: Well, that's the default gcc IIRC.  It's possible that it's deliberately built with an older gcc, but I can't think why.
<mrtimdog> Ok, thanks. Just building ALSA libs to try and get my sound working.
<Laser87> panosru: to give special tastatur combinations a special function
<Laser87> (my english left me)
<Blackgoth> \\o
<Blackgoth> o//
<panosru> Laser87, oh great i will check it
<vader1102> Laser87, my english allways goes away........ no worries
<Blackgoth> what kind of major changes are we seeing in gutsy gibbon beta?
<panosru> btw, does anyone know anything about the future of reiserFS ? will they continue the development? will the russian programmers continue the development of reiserFS as i read somewhere in announcements?
<Laser87> in compare with tribe 5? no major changes
<Blackgoth> oh
<mrtimdog> RAOF: Just checked, default gcc is currently 4.1.
<scizzo-> Laser87: ?
<scizzo-> Laser87: there are loads of changes since tribe 5
<Blackgoth> perfect \o/
<scizzo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<RAOF> mrtimdog: Sorry, I must be thinking of Debian :).  Anyway, the kernel is almost certanily built with the default gcc :)
<scizzo-> for info about changes
<Blackgoth> scizzo-: thanks :)
<Laser87> scizzo-: I just got 45 actualisations - mostly from one ubuntu-version to the other - no big deal...
<scizzo-> Laser87: well then one kernel version from the other is not a big change either then?
<Laser87> scizzo-:  I still have 2.6.22-generic... something wrong with my update?
<panosru> TheInfinity, hey man (offtopic) are you from frankfurt?
<Laser87> 2.6.22-12 sry
<gianluca> hi guys i dont find the page so i ask u when will be disponible all languages pack for 7.10
<scizzo-> Laser87: its the latest kernel build for ubuntu
<Laser87> I had it already last weekend - so it's nothing new for the beta?
<scizzo-> Laser87: no
<scizzo-> Laser87: you have surely been on gutsy for a long time
<scizzo-> Laser87: you probably already was fully updated since you use gutsy since before the beta release
<Laser87> That's why I said, no major differences between the last alpha and the beta
<scizzo-> Laser87: ok...install the tribe 5 CD and then upgrade
<Laser87> scizzo-: Ok - just a misunderstanding :-)
<Blackgoth> damnit, im in a loop
<Laser87> I installed alpa tribe 1 and then always updated
<scizzo-> Laser87: you are saying that there is no difference between a alpha 5 > beta release?
<Laser87> scizzo-: Not no, but no major changings - there have been major changings between the alphas
<scizzo-> jesus...I give up
<Laser87> I had several Kernel-updates from one alpha to the next - but no from the latest alpha to beta and just 45 actualisations...
<TheInfinity> panosru: bochum ;)
<panosru> TheInfinity, oh ok... i try to find any mma gym or luta livre in frankfurt and i can't find any :P thats why i'm asksing :P
<TheInfinity> just ask in #ubuntu-de e.g.
<TheInfinity> i think you will find someone from ffam ;)
<panosru> lol right
<scizzo-> Laser87: yes I was only talking about kernel changes.......now leave it
<kadaka1> whats the command for turning your laptops screen brightness towards maximum ?
<scizzo-> Laser87: if you really say there is no major changes between tribe 5 and beta then ok....
<Seivan|> Excuse me, I got no sound at all, and I'm running gutsy, Got a Realtek card, but what for  realtek I don't know
<Seivan|> ITs a laptop
<nosredna_ekim> Seivan|: what chipset?
<nosredna_ekim> ATI?
<Seivan|> nosredna_ekim: ehm Sound
<nosredna_ekim> I know... is it an ATI?
<Seivan|> Ati doesnt make sounds for all I know?
<kadaka1> heelp! i cant see anything on my screen. I can turn the brightness down, but i cant turn it up
<kadaka1> its killing my eyes :S
<Seivan|> nosredna_ekim: no its RealTek
<nosredna_ekim> kadaka1: lol.. is this a laptop?
<kadaka1> i tried this:  xgamma -gamma 0.6
<kadaka1> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0".
<kadaka1> Unable to query video extension version
<kadaka1> nosredna_ekim: yeah
<kadaka1> Lenovo 3000 N200
<nosredna_ekim> Seivan|: I know I know...but do you have an intel or an ATI or an nvidia chipset, i.e what is your graphics card
<Seivan|> I have Intel, but my graphicscard is nvidia 8600
<nosredna_ekim> ok.. so its intel.
<Seivan|> yeah
<nosredna_ekim> look up your laptop on www.linux-laptop.net
<Seivan|> I can choose between two devices, HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) and Realtek ID 268 (OSS Mixer)
<nosredna_ekim> use the HDA intel
<kadaka1> the brighness controls worked under 7.04
<nosredna_ekim> kadaka1: heh... i'm glad I have hardware brightness control'
<Seivan|> nosredna_ekim: still no sound
<nosredna_ekim> Seivan|: look up you laptop on the above link and see if anyone has done this b4.
<kadaka1> if i plug AC in, then its normal brightness
<nosredna_ekim> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<kadaka1> ubuntu 7.10
<nosredna_ekim> kadaka1: ah. I only know how to hack the kubuntu power/brightness manager
<kadaka1> tell me, maybe its usable
<nosredna_ekim> its called guidance-power-manager
<CountX> yo yo yo wats up
<cwillu> I spent 8 hours at denny's yesterday, and I'm not an employee of theirs
<CountX> lol
<CountX> i spend 9 hours at class
<CountX> sometimes 10
<CountX> today
<CountX> at 9am
<CountX> till 5
<nosredna_ekim> they have goood wifi or someting ?
<igorgue> udev broken on last update?
<CountX> no i go to class
<cwillu> yes, in the sense of having it at all, and giving me lots and lots of coffee
<CountX> is ut2k4 fun on linux?
<CountX> like can i play with windows users on a LAN?
<ssam> igorgue, yes
<igorgue> :S
<igorgue> a lot of changes since yesterday
<ssam> igorgue, there is a bug, and i think it has been fix, but the new package has not hit the repos yet
<igorgue> ok cool
<CountX> F@#!
<CountX> I CANT PLAY UT2004
<CountX> Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file
<DjDarkman> hello
<cwillu> hey hey
<cwillu> look at this guy, saying hello to the channel
<cwillu> who does he think he is?  :p
<DjDarkman> I have a problem here, If I install xgl, then kubuntu will run it automaticle with every session
<d1006> that's the intended working of XGL
<cwillu> DjDarkman: I _think_ it'll just work
<DjDarkman> but the problem comes when I need a _non_xgl session
<cwillu> DjDarkman: it's not too hard to change it if it doesn't though;  any kdm guide can walk you through it
<cwillu> gdm, kdm et al all have ways of specifying alternate sessions
<d1006> cwillu: he's saying it *does* start every time, presumably he doesn't want that
<d1006> or that's what i understood ^_^
<DjDarkman> I mean that I feisty
<DjDarkman> I made an xgl session
<d1006> it's changed since feisty
<d1006> look on the forums, there's posts about how toggle it on/off as such
<DjDarkman> and if I wanted to go to kde without xgl then I selected the kde session
<nosredna_ekim> DjDarkman: gutsy doesn't do that? wow..
<DjDarkman> gutsy runs xgl no mather what the session
<nosredna_ekim> gutsy automatically makes your only session XGL?
<nosredna_ekim> thats not good.
<DjDarkman> and my ati videocard is so good that it can only run OpenGL if I`m in a non-xgl session
<d1006> xgl automatically makes xgl your default session
<d1006> like i already said though, just check the forums for how to disable it, it's easy
<nosredna_ekim> d1006: didn't do that for me before...
<cwillu> DjDarkman: free driver doesn't work?
<nosredna_ekim> DjDarkman: just remove xgl?
<DjDarkman> cwillu: no it doesn`t
<d1006> xgl in gutsy does nosredna_ekim - old xgl didn't
<nosredna_ekim> ah.
<DjDarkman> nosredna_ekim: but I want to sometimes use compiz and sometimes I don`t
<nosredna_ekim> DjDarkman: same here...
<d1006> DjDarkman: look on the forums. your solution is easy
<LjL> i suppose xgl is still supposed to be used for ati cards only...?
<d1006> if the reason for using it is to enable a compix/et al then yes
<LjL> what's another reason?
<nosredna_ekim> old old nvidia cards
<cwillu> LjL: I'm planning on using it to do multiseat with accelerated opengl
<cwillu> but I don't know of any good reasons beyond that :p
<Reaby> can i change easily nautilus / metacity _NET_WORKAREA thing.
<Reaby> or change how big will windows grow when maximized
<CountX> oh my
<CountX> when i try any play ut2004 i get this error "Critical: Negative delta time!"
<CountX> wtf
<CountX> how can i specify that a program only use one core of my cpu?
<cwillu> CountX: 'apropos affinity' in the console
<CountX> ?
<CountX> i need to tell the program i launch to use one cpu because it crashes when i run it with both
<TheVault> Why I ran 7.10 for the first time, There was no ubuntu startup sound like usual nor was there that screen showing whats loading up. Has this not been implemented yet in the beta?
<CountX> so i cant change it after i start it....
<cwillu> CountX: I'm telling you how to find the answer.
<bullgard4> Is there a manual page for 'libdiscover1' in Gutsy?
<CountX> i cant figure out how to use it
<CountX> can you give me an example?
<cwillu> TheVault: doesn't sound right, but I could be mistaken
<cwillu> CountX: have you run the command yet?
<CountX> yes
<cwillu> did it mention taskset?
<CountX> yes
<cwillu> man taskset
<TheVault> cwillu: Yeah, it did not have no startup sound nor the screen where it shows whats loading up. but in feisty fawn it does that jus fine. I downloaded the Beta ISO last night
<cwillu> TheVault: is it playing any sound at all?
<cwillu> it might have been disabled (running off tribe-3 upgraded)
<TheVault> cwillu: Well I have not gone that far. Gutsy was taking a really slow time loading up and I have a very fast computer. I donno.
<d1006> TheVault: the gnome splash screen is disabled atm for gutsy, so it's not a bug that you don't see it
<cwillu> TheVault: off the livecd, or after an install?
<cwillu> d1006: ah, didn't know that
<TheVault> d1006: Ahh that makes sense
<CountX> cwillu, i have to leave, how might i run something with 1 cpu using that?
<TheVault> cwillu: LIVE CD, I'm not installing Gutsy til final release
<TheVault> d1006: Also, I was told there is a built in settings manager for Compiz Fusion, where is that? I can't use the cube & other things. Any ideas on that?
<d1006> TheVault: you need to install that, it's not installed by default (well, the default is like...2 options i think)
<d1006> compiz-configuration-manager or similar in synaptic
<MatthewV> compizconfig-settings-manager iirc
<TheVault> d1006: Ahh ok, Thank you very much for the information. I thought something went wrong during when I burned the ISO onto the DVD
<TheVault> And that it skipped the Gnome Splash Manager & things
<d1006> nps and yes it's called what MatthewV said
<TheVault> d1006: Any other information that I should be aware of?
<d1006> TheVault: it's beta and some things are or get broke :D searching the gutsy forums is A+ though
<cwillu> I feel the need to point out that it's a beta, and that breakage is expected
<d1006> snap cwillu :P
<cwillu> :p
<TheVault> d1006: Of course its the beta :P
<TheVault> d1006: Well I'm off to try out Gutsy again and see if I get AWN installed using the LIVE cd. Laters & thanks again 4 the help
<cwillu> awn?
<d1006> :shrug: :P
<bullgard4> Is there a manual page for 'libdiscover1' in Gutsy?
<cwillu> bullgard4: might need a -doc package installed first
<cwillu> although I don't see one
<cwillu> could check the -dev package
<cwillu> but the package itself only has a changelog and copyright in share/doc/
<cwillu> bullgard4: what do you need it for?
<bullgard4> cwillu: To better understand and use the hardware identification mechanism of Ubuntu.
<cwillu> have you looked through hal and udev stuff yet?
<savvas> um has anyone updated today?
<savvas> Unpacking replacement xserver-xorg-core ...
<savvas> Setting up volumeid (113-0ubuntu13) ...
<savvas> /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst: 56: Syntax error: ")" unexpected (expecting ";;")
<LjL> ugh
<LjL> let me check if my xserver-xorg-core got updated
<Hobbsee> savvas: yes....
<d1006> yes but that error is a udev error
<Hobbsee> LjL: read more carefully.
<savvas> yeah, I saw it crash
<Hobbsee> savvas: already fixed, waiting to build.
<savvas> Hobbsee: so I shouldn't restart gnome?
<Hobbsee> or you could just fix the script if you like
<Hobbsee> gnome?  that wont make any differnece, i expect
<savvas> oh, ok then :)
<LjL> Hobbsee: sorry. how come i wasn't caught by that? (on the other hand, i think there's a file in kbluetooth that is also in qobex)
<savvas> brb
<RainCT> hi
<Hobbsee> LjL: i've already fixed tha tone.
<LjL> Hobbsee: oh, that must be why my adept icon is still in the tray :P
<RainCT> will there be Gutsy CDs? I'm looking on the Beta download page but there are only DVD images :S
<Hobbsee> LjL: yeah
<Hobbsee> RainCT: please read the /topic
<Tomcat_> RainCT: See topic
<Hobbsee> it sometimes contains useful information
<Hobbsee> and really wouldnt kill you to read it.  it'd make you look less like an idiot, too.
<d1006> ouch ^_^
<LjL> Hobbsee: oh wait, you've fixed that by pulling qobex? :o)
<Hobbsee> LjL: qobex was removed earlier in the gutsy release cycle.  i fixed it by making libkbluetooth0 conflict with qobex, and qobex-dev so it doesnt break upgrades.
<Hobbsee> (qobex in turn already conflicted with qobex-dev, and we need to nuke both)
<savvas> cool, so waiting for udev and volumeid :)
* Hobbsee checks the buildds
<MarkC> i've made a program that does nothing(it's blank) but i have a problem on linking: /usr/include/gtkmm-2.4/gtkmm/papersize.h:37: undefined reference to `Glib::ustring::ustring(char const*)'. so what could cause this? im sure my automake.am file's cool. i even used: INCLUDES = `pkg-config --libs --cflags gtkmm-2.4`it ran the last time, but ever since ive upgraded to gutsy this happens could it be related?
<LjL> uhm Hobbsee, not that i couldn't just purge qobex out of the planet, but out of curiosity, how come libkbluetooth isn't removing qobex itself even after an apt-get clean?
<Hobbsee> LjL: because you dont have the latest one?
<Hobbsee> apt-get clean is unrelated
<RainCT> Hobbsee: I see you are specially kindly today
<LjL> Hobbsee: well, i've typed apt-get update+dist-upgrade like a dozen times, though perhaps it hasn't made it to my mirrors yet
* cwillu cringes
<savvas> I'm using the uk mirrors
<Hobbsee> RainCT: you're the 50 billionth person who has asked about those cds.  what do you expect me to say?  we put things in the topic, like we do in the bot, so we dont have to keep answering the same questions.  and so what do people do?  dont bother to read them.
* cwillu uncringes
<Hobbsee> LjL: which version of kdebluetooth do you have?
<Hobbsee> (you're wanting ubuntu4)
<LjL> Hobbsee: Installed: 1.0~beta8-0ubuntu3
<d1006> savvas:
<LjL> same for candidate
<savvas> d1006: ?
<d1006> just fix the file yourself if you don't wanna wait
<Hobbsee> LjL: that's why, then.
<Hobbsee> LjL: (mirror outdated)
<LjL> Hobbsee: trying archive.ubuntu.com
<savvas> d1006: no, it's fine, since nothing's broken :)
<Hobbsee> LjL: oh, it's just building now
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<d1006> okay ^_^
<Hobbsee> LjL: there was a mass perl-modules giveback, so everything's still building.
<LjL> i'll wait then
<RainCT> Hobbsee: I don't see it says anything about CDs or DVD in the topic and it's easy to thing releases.ubuntu.com is the same as cdimage.ubuntu.com. What's the difference between them, btw?
<Hobbsee> holy crap.  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending
<savvas> hm.. I had an error with update-manager before this big update. when I ran update-manager it popped an error saying: Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<savvas> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<Hobbsee> that's a *lot* to  build
<Hobbsee> savvas: already reported.
<Hobbsee> although if you've got useful logs to add, please find the bug and add it to them.
<savvas> didn't find anything in the system logs I checked, Hobbsee :(
<cwillu> RainCT: main difference being that one has the beta, the other doesn't
<savvas> I might as well sit back then :)
<Hobbsee> RainCT: the last line, yeah.  r.u.c != cdimage.u.c.  releases.u.c does the official cds (as in,official arches), and cdimage does the daily builds, and unofficial images.
<Hobbsee> savvas: darn.  was hoping that there was something.  oh well.
<RainCT> ah ok, thx
<LjL> Hobbsee: about bluetooth... there is a bug report about that - kblueplugd crashing on login - with people saying conflicting things. but i kind of suspect it's just that... 'bluetooth' doesn't get installed by default (even even when it is, it doesn't get *started* by default as it gets no /etc/rc2.d script)
<savvas> Hobbsee: haven't checked dpkg though, let me see
<LjL> and kblueplugd doesn't like that i suppose
<Hobbsee> LjL: i didnt look into that one
<DevideZero> un kubuntu 7.10 i will not able to choose the root pass like kubuntu 7.04 ?
<phil_> RainCT: i think one has cd images and the other dvd images
<Hobbsee> DevideZero: incorrect.  it hasnt changed.
<LjL> Hobbsee: it's a bug that will get quite a few duplicates i suspect, as apport catches it right when you login
<foondan> hi
<Hobbsee> phil_: please read what i said.  i said that hte unofficial arches are on cdimage, (which includes things like ppc), and the dvds are, because they'r eunofficial.
<DevideZero> Hobbsee , it will be changed sometime ?
<Hobbsee> phil_: the official cds are on releases.u.c
<Hobbsee> DevideZero: why would it be?
<DevideZero> Hobbsee , in all the other linux dist i can choose root pass . . .
<LjL> not that kblueplugd *ought* to crash just because bluez isn't installed, but
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LjL> !root | DevideZero
<ubotu> DevideZero: please see above
<cwillu> DevideZero: #ubuntu might be a better place to discuss it
<foondan> I've got a question about a sl-modem bug
<cwillu> ooo, ubotu's getting smarter :)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<hylje> cwillu: always been doing that
<savvas> Hobbsee: sorry, it's long gone, but I think it was the tracker tool, it was listed in the kept back while I was updating
<cwillu> hylje: 'please see above?'   not always.  for a while, but not always :p
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:LjL] : Broken packages in the latest updates batch, please wait a little before upgrading | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> cwillu: yeah, for a while though
<DevideZero> cwillu , i know who to run software with root access , and i know that i can sudo -i . . . but i dont understand wahy kubuntu ban the users to choose root pass and get to super user
<cwillu> DevideZero: it doesn't.  It just doesn't make it easy for them to shoot themselves in their feet
<LjL> DevideZero: how does it ban you from getting to super user?
<LjL> when you type sudo -i, you *become* the superuser
<foondan> There is no dev assigned to the sl-modem kernel module compile bug. would somebody please have a look at it?
<Hobbsee> DevideZero: they dont.  please actually read that page.
<Hobbsee> gah.  damned people who are incapable of searching for dupes.
<Hobbsee> nope, someone else go tit.
<bullgard4> cwillu: hal-spec.html does not mention libdiscover1.
<DevideZero> Hobbsee , one question i can choose *somehow* even iin "hard" way the root pass (like in ubuntu) or not ?
<LjL> DevideZero: you didn't read the page did you
<Hobbsee> DevideZero: you'll find the answer to that if you actually read the page.
<RAdams> Any thoughts on Reiser4 as a main FS for an Ubuntu install? I'm on the live CD and pondering a change from ext3
<LjL> oh wait Hobbsee...
<cwillu> RAdams: -> #ubuntu
<void^> RAdams: the livecd/default ubuntu kernels support reiser4?
<Tecumseh> anyone having problems with the updates that came today? package volumeid is nog able to be configured
<jack_mcdowell> they just worked now,
<Hobbsee> Tecumseh: /topic.
<RAdams> void^: You have to install the reiser4 tools
* cwillu hugs Hobbsee, seems like he needs one
<Tecumseh> thx Hobbsee
<RAdams> cwillu: I asked there, no opinions were presented
* Hobbsee sends RainCT and Tecumseh to sit in the corner.
<DevideZero> Hobbsee , so i need this ? "sudo passwd -l root"
<RAdams> I'm using Gusty anyway :o
* Hobbsee hugs cwillu back, but notes that she's not male
<Hobbsee> DevideZero: yeah.  (and i'm not sure who changed that page)
<Hobbsee> sorry, without the -l
<cwillu> RAdams: so obviously the answer is to come bug people in the beta :p
<RAdams> cwillu: Of course, if I'm using Gusty
<RAdams> which I am
* cwillu backs away slowly, he's got himself in enough trouble in the last 2 weeks
<RainCT> lol
<DevideZero> Hobbsee , ok last question , for kde what will be this command ? "gksudo "gnome-open %u""
<foondan> Could some dev please have a look at #103072
<foondan> bug ##103072
<asisak> bug 103072
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103072 in sl-modem "[Feisty & Gutsy Tribe]  sl-modem module doesn't compile" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103072
<void^> RAdams: there's a module available?
<Hobbsee> DevideZero: depends on what %u expands to, but usually kdesudo %u
<RAdams> void^: sudo apt-get install reiser4progs libaal-dev libreiser4-dev
<DevideZero> Hobbsee , to create shortcut with "kdesudo %u" command ?
<void^> RAdams: it suggests kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4
<Hobbsee> DevideZero: what shortcut do you want to create?
<Hobbsee> DevideZero: but yes, if you wish
<RAdams> void^: yes, it does
<DevideZero> Hobbsee , like they say in this page , sortcut for "drag and drop" what i will run something with "automatic" sudo
<void^> RAdams: so you need to compile it and make sure it gets included in the initramfs which is a bit of a pain
<RAdams> void^: I can format a partition as reiser4 right now
<RAdams> void^: from the live CD, then boot from it. I'm just not sure I want to
* RAdams goes to read some more
<cwillu> RAdams: what are you looking for?  or just because it seems cool?
<void^> you can format it, but how are you going to mount it..?
<cwillu> RAdams: it's not cool, it's not fun, there's nothing to see here :)
<RAdams> cwillu: Please don't patronize me. I understand the difference between filesystems.
<RAdams> I'm looking for increased speed and handling many small files, while maintaining integrity in the event of system crashes, hung inodes, etc.
<cwillu> iirc, you'll lose some integrity (ext3 can do more extensive journalling)
<Hobbsee> LjL: udev stuff has all been built now.  we should be right.
<savvas> yep, updated
<RAdams> cwillu: http://kernelnewbies.org/WhyReiser4IsNotIn Interesting article I found via google.
<RAdams> and http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/7/21/109 for Hans' side
<savvas> I'm glad everything works in Gutsy, even the Marvell ATA/SATA controller :)
<Dr_willis> Howdies all.
<penguin42> Does anyone know how to 1) disable totem-plugin (or turn off individual file type bindings) or  2) Configure the plugin so it doesn't do 3D visualisation stuff (It seems to be turned off in the stand alone app)
<penguin42> Hi Dr
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:LjL] : Gutsy Gibbon Beta is out! If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have it | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<foondan> Does some dev have some time to help me?
<penguin42> LjL: Does that mean the fix for volumeid has gone in?
<cwillu> penguin42: you can rename/move/delete the plugin from the mozilla plugins directory (assuming you're talking about firefox?)
<kirkunit> urgh.. i've managed to hose my system doing a dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy. Boot splash screen hangs and if I try and earlier Kernel X is not configured. Can anyone help?
<LjL> penguin42: it should have, though i guess it still depends on the mirror
<penguin42> cwillu: Well I am using firefox; and if I go to about:plugins it has 'enabled: yes' for all the items - that does suggest you can disable it!
<penguin42> LjL: OK, the update I did a couple of hours ago still had it
<Hobbsee> !weekend | foondan
<ubotu> foondan: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
* penguin42 seems to get X crashes with video+3D on i945 and totem is doing 3D visualisation - if I stopped it then I think it would be stable
<cwillu> penguin42: are you sure it's not xv related?
<panosru> hi, how can i convert video files into 3gp format?
<Dr_willis> Testing out some New installs -  and i noticed a oddity. if you use restricted-manager on a clean new install (first thing i did) it was unable to get the nvidia (or ati) drivers. due to the proper repository not being enabled,  - Anyone else notice this?
<cwillu> penguin42: I didn't think totem's visuals were actually accelerated
<Dr_willis> Took me 5 sec to enable them.. but my newbie friend was confused. :)
<cwillu> panosru: --> #ubuntu (this is mostly about gutsy beta troubleshooting)
<d1006> Dr_willis: without changing repos on a fresh install restricted drivers worked fine
<d1006> (for me)#
<panosru> oh ok! :D
<Dr_willis> d1006, did ya do a apt-get update first?   Could be somthign tehy fixed real fast.
<penguin42> cwillu: I thought it was Xv related when I had a crash with compiz+video playing last week; but I just had a matching crash playing an MP3 via the totem plugin - I guess it might startup Xv even if it has no video
<cwillu> kirkunit: reboot, and remove splash and quiet from the kernel line
<cwillu> penguin42: that's what I'm guessing
<penguin42> cwillu: What's broken with it? Xv used to be stable as a rock on feisty on i945
<cwillu> penguin42: open gstreamer-properties, go to video, and set it to noxv
<kirkunit> cwillu: ok thanks.. i'll try that...brb
<d1006> Dr_willis: pretty sure it was from a totally fresh install. perhaps a repo or connection issue. need more details though i think, as it did work for me fine
<cwillu> Xv was/is broken on some intel's with compiz running
<penguin42> cwillu: But the thing is I've now got compiz off - which is what confused me
<cwillu> a recent update fixed it on my particular card, so you might try that
<d1006> however if it was fixed /updated between me using it and the beta fresh install, there's no prob now i guess
<cwillu> penguin42: it's only broken in the browser?
<penguin42> cwillu: I'm not 100% sure
<ReL1K> cwillu: the updates today?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: if it worked in feisty not in gutsy using a i945 my thought would be the new intel drivers (since they ahve been an issue for a month or 2
<gnomefreak> s/ahve/have
<ReL1K> i got an intel card and xv is still unstable..haven't updated yet today
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Is this the 'intel' as opposed to 'i810' drivers?
<cwillu> ReL1K: no, updated a week ago
<ReL1K> ah
<gnomefreak> penguin42: its the experimental intel drivers this houses driver for i810 and up
<gnomefreak> maybe one or 2 lower as well
<gnomefreak> penguin42: its wrapped up in xserver-xorg-intell-something   (cant think of name of it off hand
<penguin42> gnomefreak: If the new driver is flaky why not just stick to the old one for older chips?
<gnomefreak> xserver-xorg-video-intel
* penguin42 might just change the driver line back to Driver "i810"
<cwillu> penguin42: newer driver has much better head-detection, among other things
<gnomefreak> penguin42: im guessing they will get bugs out of it
* penguin42 hands them the DDT
<gnomefreak> since it was uploaded yesterday/early this morning they have changed a few things | hard to tell since im not looking at changelog
<ReL1K> there were intel driver updates today?
<penguin42> hmph - no changelog.hz in /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<gnomefreak> .hz?
<penguin42> typo
<penguin42> no changelog.gz
<gnomefreak> source or LP will hold the changelog
<penguin42> LP?
<gnomefreak> give me a minute
<penguin42> a bit unfortunate - I'm used to looking at the changelog.gz's
<gnomefreak> launchpad
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> there is a note in the xserver-xorg-video-i810 in the last update of 'use xf86XVFillKeyHelperDrawable() to fix video playback with compositing enabled'
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:LjL] : Broken packages in the latest updates batch, please wait a little before upgrading | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta
<penguin42> hmm but that i810 fix was August
<LjL> reinstating the topic because at least 1.0~beta8-0ubuntu4 of kdebluetooth hasn't made it to archive.ubuntu.com yet, not to mention the other mirrors
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> penguin42: the link i gave you is the changelog for the experimental package (not really experimental) not sure why we call it that maybe due to some of the drivers in it
<penguin42> nod - thanks; I think that is the driver I'm using now - although as I said; I turned compiz of last week - I'd rather have stable than pretty
<gnomefreak> Allow xserver-xorg-video-i810 and xserver-xorg-video-intel to coexist until -intel is able to replace it completely.
<gnomefreak> lol
<xero9364> upping the dates
<xero9364> 90 of em
<penguin42> which is why was more surprised when it crashed in the same way
<xero9364> Wait. What's broken in this batch?
<gnomefreak> LjL: the broken packages is it just kdebluetooth? i know bluetooth on gnome is up to its old tricks again
<penguin42> if intel cards aren't stable on release it'll be pretty bad; I hate to think how many people we'll get with it
<gnomefreak> penguin42: again it will get fixed "forget the word "experimental" for now
<LjL> gnomefreak, there also seems to be an udev problem, though i haven't experienced it, but it has been confirmed. people won't die out of waiting a few minutes before pressing Enter on their dist-upgrade, anyway ;)
<TheVault> how do you get the cube to work in gutsy. I'm using the LIVE CD right now I can do other things besides the cube. Any ideas or maybe a change in key combination?
<gnomefreak> LjL: thats not good
<xero9364> TheVault, the cube isn't there until you install compizconfig-settings-manager
<xero9364> and tweak it
<Trewas> xvideo actually works now on 915GM with intel driver, it did not work a week or so ago when I tested... at least the driver improves :)
<TheVault> xero9364: I did sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and it said "something not found. So that don't work
<LjL> savvas, please inform me if/when you can upgrade without the udev error, if you don't mind
<xero9364> TheVault, then I don't know. Ask someone else.
<gnomefreak> LjL: either i did the udev update yesterday or it was pulled out of updates
* penguin42 will try it again in a few mins; the X server restart it just caused probably meant it will have picked up the last update
<TheVault> Hmmm I'll keep trying
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using adept-manager to upgrade from feisty.  but upon installing the packages, i'm having core dump from perl.  any ideas?
<gnomefreak> but i am not getting errors
<xero9364> Do you have an Advanced Desktop Effects Settings in your System>Preferences?
<gnomefreak> fulat2k: dont use adept to upgrade
<xero9364> If so, CLICKY CLICKY!!!
<TheVault> Nah, its not there
<fulat2k> gnomefreak: i'm on kubuntu
<LjL> gnomefreak, well, for that matter i didn't get the problem at all, but hobbsee confirmed it - she also confirmed it as fixed now, but since she also said the new kdebluetooth package has finished building, and yet i still can't get it from archive.ubuntu.com...
<gnomefreak> fulat2k: upgrading for some reason is broken for 98% of users with adept or not
<TheVault> xero9364: Nah, the Advanced Desktop Effects is not there
<gnomefreak> LjL: hmmmm
<xero9364> TheVault, then I'm stumped.
<TheVault> Yeah I know :P
<TheVault> Unless I gotta enable more repositories here on the LIVE CD :P
<xero9364> Try universe/mltiverse
<gnomefreak> TheVault: no but depends what crad you have
<TheVault> Yeah, I'm opening up that now
<wersdaluv> what's the opensync gui frontend for gutsy?
<gnomefreak> card*
<TheVault> gnomefreak: crad?
<TheVault> oh :P
<gnomefreak> card*
<TheVault> Yeah I got a card that works with Compiz Fusion
<TheVault> Its the Intel Integrated 945GM Chipset
<gnomefreak> TheVault: some of the intels work outof box others you have to use restricted-manager to enable the drivers and it wil set everything up for you.
<gnomefreak> TheVault: should be out of box supportt
<TheVault> gnomefreak: Well in my case the restricted manager did not come up so I'm assuming thaat it works right outta the box
<TheVault> I'll figure it out. Thanks guys for the help
<penguin42> Which Intel cards need restricted?
<jack_mcdowell> penguin42: to get the most up to date drivers I use envy, ubuntu will probably run anyway, but you wont get the most out of your card
<jack_mcdowell> penguin, sorry, envy is for ati and nvidia :)
<sear_yoda> whee, the new perl-modules made it in!
<jack_mcdowell> penguin: but the same goes for intel, if you want the most out your card  use the restricted drivers (you should also be willing to edit the xorg.conf if you do this)
<Trewas> there are no restricted drivers for intel graphics cards
<Trewas> though "cards" is a bit overstatement because they only have integrated stuff
<jack_mcdowell> :) my bad, I'm not an intel person
<albert23> LjL: I just survived 148 updates, including udev (on Gnome)
<sear_yoda> udev/volumeid are fixed as of now
<LjL> fixed *and* on the mirrors?
<sear_yoda> looks like it
<LjL> because *ubuntu4 of kdebluetooth still isn't
<sear_yoda> Get:10 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main volumeid 113-0ubuntu14 [74.3kB] 
<jack_mcdowell> yep, all upgrades work on the mirrors it seems
<Hobbsee> LjL: may just not be published yet?
<LjL> Hobbsee: 'published' meaning... on the mirrors?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> well, even on a.u.c
<LjL> Hobbsee: were the udev thing and the kdebluetooth thing in the same batch?
<Hobbsee> hm, definetly should be there by now
<Hobbsee> LjL: udev was earlier
<Hobbsee> LjL: but i've no idea how long the mass giveback took
<LjL> uhm well Hobbsee, i don't suppose many people have qobex installed? (it wasn't a dependency of much, was it)
<Hobbsee> LjL: they probably did from feisty
<Hobbsee> i suspect it was a dep of kdebluetooth then.
<LjL> then it's still a big issue for kubuntu users - i still have 18 packages not fully updated or blah blah
<LjL> i think i'll wait before changing the topic
<Hobbsee> LjL: patience, patience.  give it a couple of hours.
<Hobbsee> besides, that thing's been broken for days.
<Hobbsee> a couple more hours wont hurt.
<LjL> sure Hobbsee, i'm just thinking about whether to change the topic back or not
<Hobbsee> based on how many people use kubuntu, it should be fine
<Hobbsee> but i would leave it, for the perl stuff
<LjL> ...
<LjL> well *i* use kubuntu and you use kubuntu, it makes almost 1% of the users of this channel :P
<Hobbsee> LjL: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> LjL: point
<d1006> no one seems to read the topic anyway so.. ;)
<LjL> that, too
<darwin81> Can anyone post in the pastebin what the default Gutsy sources.list is? I was stupid and forgot to make a backup before messing with it.
<sear_yoda> try the sources.list generator
<LjL> !source-o-matic | darwin81
<ubotu> darwin81: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LjL> mine is not very "default"!
<kevinO> does ubuntu support bluetooth devices
<penguin42> yeh! /me forcibly extracts the URL to the realplayer stream for a Beeb radio program and stuffs into gmplayer
<penguin42> kevinO: Yes
<LjL> kevinO: yes
<kevinO> penguin, can you guys point me in the right direction
<LjL> kevinO, do you have the 'bluetooth' package installed?
<kevinO> nop
<LjL> sure?
<LjL> try  apt-cache policy bluetooth 
<kevinO> cool
<Vorbote> darwin81, there is always /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<LjL> The following packages will be REMOVED:  qobex
<LjL> so, i think it has made it
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kevinO> LjL:  ok i did that it says there are none installed, should I install the "bluetooth" package
<LjL> kevinO: i think so
<LjL> Hobbsee: (see, bluetooth isn't installed by default even on gnome... even though perhaps the gnome bluetooth tools don't crash like the kde ones :>)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:LjL] : Gutsy Gibbon Beta is out! If you regularly update ("dist-upgrade" or otherwise), you already have it | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu | See releases.ubuntu.com for the beta
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kevinO>  ok i installed the package "bluetooth", now how do i configure it?
<LjL> kevinO, you could use the console tools, but i'm pretty sure there are some GUI tools available by default in GNOME. you should ask someone else or check your menus, though, because i'm on KDE
<Vorbote> ./j ##freebsd
<Vorbote> rats!
<kevinO> ok
<penguin42> Haha! Revealed
<LjL> traitor
<Vorbote> Hahaha
<LjL> oh and, i got a new udev too in the current batch of archive.ubuntu.com uploads
<Vorbote> I wish there was support for vserver in Gutsy....
<LjL> what's a vserver exactly?
<dopez> Vorbote: userspace apps for openvz seems to be in gutsy, so you only need to make your own kernel
<fraco> I use gnome, but with the upgrade to gutsy the default mouse pointer changed to that of kde. How do I get it back to the gnome default?
<Vorbote> It is like a souped up freebsd jail environment. A chroot with its own network, devices and security isolated from the host, but using the host's kernel. It doesn't have the DomU/Dom0 overhead of Xen.
<LjL> uhm i thought the default mouse pointer was the same in GNOME and KDE
<Dr_willis> fraco,  gnome has selectable cursor themes, it can even show them/change them on the fly.
<Vorbote> And you don't need a hypervisor for have run at metal speeds.
<Dr_willis> Theres the 'X' cursor, then kde, and gnome both can have their own. I recall. but they both default to the normal X cuersor.
<dopez> oh, and i just saw that the utils for vserver is also already included in gutsy
<fraco> Dr_willis, how do I change them?
<LjL> Vorbote, doesn't that sound like kvm - which i think is supported?
<fraco> coz all the gnome desktop themes refer to the default pointer
<LjL> (since feisty)
<fraco> i g2g
<fraco> sorry
<Dr_willis> fraco,  theres a Mouse cursor theme tool somewhere...
<kevinO> anyone know why I get this error: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool main/b/bluez-gnome/bluez-gnome_0.14-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<Vorbote> LjL, no, KVM needs a hardware hypervisor. vserver does resource partitioning on the system.
<Dr_willis> or at least there used to be.. :) cant find it.
<LjL> what is this, bluetooth-packages-breakage day?
<Vorbote> LjL, it is very mush alike to Solaris Zones.
<Hobbsee> kevinO: because it's not there?
<LjL> Vorbote: uhm well i'll have to read up on that. though apt-cache search vserver does show some related stuff
<kevinO> Hobbsee: i think your wrong
<Hobbsee> kevinO: at least, according to wget it's not there.
<LjL> ehm no, she's not wrong
<Vorbote> LjL, yes, the tools but not the patched kernels. BTW, Debian seems to have halted Xen kernels and focused on vserver. I'm using Sid to play with vserver and I'm very enthusiastic about it.
<LjL> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool main/b/bluez-gnome/bluez-gnome_0.14-0ubuntu1_i386.deb is a 404
<xero9364> Is it safe to update yet?
<kevinO> well maybe i shgould rephrase my question, Why is it not there
<LjL> kevinO: that's another question, to which i don't know the answer
<Hobbsee> kevinO: is it on the regular a.u.c?
<Hobbsee> if so, then it just hasnt propogated to your mirror.
<Hobbsee> if not, then you'll need to look further
<LjL> Hobbsee: it is there on the italian mirror for instance, but it's not on a.u.c
<LjL> kevinO, short answer, just wait
<kevinO> looks like they changed the name
<Hobbsee> LjL: duh.  because 0ubuntu2 is out.
<Hobbsee> i thought that sounded fishy
<Hobbsee> and your mirror is (yet again) out of date
<kevinO> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bluez-gnome/bluez-gnome_0.14-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> LjL: aare you aware that you can use two sets of mirrors?
<Hobbsee> kevinO: new version, yes.
<LjL> Hobbsee, no, maybe it isn't this time -- i didn't check with apt-get, i just went straight to the URL on both mirrors
<LjL> (and i don't normally use the italian mirror, either :)
<LjL> Hobbsee: how? by simply putting both into sources.list?
<Hobbsee> LjL: yep.  works a charm.
<LjL> what about apt-torrent for gutsy+1 :)
<Hobbsee> LjL: that brings up a whole other group of issues
<LjL> actually, what about apt-get-with-axel-or-aria2-and-bother-the-hell-out-of-the-server-admins
<Hobbsee> the what now?
<Hobbsee> i hope sladen does some nice work with delta updates
<LjL> Hobbsee: i meant, downloading from multiple mirrors concurrently :)
<Hobbsee> he mentioned it at UDS, but i never heard anything else
<LjL> (something that the 'axel' and 'aria2' packages can do)
<Hobbsee> LjL: ahhh.  apt never does things concurrently.
<Hobbsee> (perhaps for good reason?_
<LjL> Hobbsee: no, it doesn't, but it would be just a matter of making it use aria rather than wget i think
<LjL> but then again, i'm not sure the mirror admins would appreciate that
<LjL> what would a delta update be?
<Hobbsee> LjL: the downloads concurrently would be good
<Hobbsee> LjL: only download the part that needs upgrading
<LjL> well in a way, yes, they'd spread the load on multiple servers
<LjL> but each user would take up many more download slots
<Dr_willis> apt-torrent   :) get updates via bitrorrent!
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> Dr_willis: it *does* exist
<Dr_willis> actually im suprised thats not more common.
<Dr_willis> LjL,  i figured it did. :) just wasent sure if it was useable. heh
<LjL> Hobbsee: the part *of a single package*? i suppose that means storing multiple diff files on the servers
<LjL> Dr_willis: i don't think it is, easily at least
<xero9364> bug 1 is surely not going to be fixed with this kind of Bluetooth breakage...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Dr_willis> I could see my ISP yelling at me for sharing too much LEGAL stuff. :)
<LjL> xero9364, come on, it's just mirrors updating
<Dr_willis> xero9364,  given how much ive fought with Bluetooth under windows.. Im suprised anyone even uses bluetooth.
<xero9364> LjL, the US mirror (which most download from) isn't updated.
<Hobbsee> LjL: i suspect that's the idea - but have no idea about the feasibility
<LjL> who says most download from there?
<Hobbsee> xero9364: ...
<LjL> i'd say most download from archive.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> xero9364: patience, patience.
<LjL> which as far as i'm aware, isn't in the US
<xero9364> Hobbsee, k.
<Hobbsee> LjL: you're correct.
<gnomefreak> xero9364: sure it is
<Hobbsee> LjL: isle of mann, iirc.
<Dr_willis> I notice a lot of openoffice updates... joy.. I need to remove openoffice someday..and soon. :)
<gnomefreak> xero9364: im using them atm and they are for the most part up to date
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: mostly?
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: updates are good that means bugs are being fixed
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: a.u.c is the *leading* mirror.  it has to be up to date.
<Dr_willis>  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com is what i seem to be using by default
<LjL> Hobbsee: tax paradise with no copyright laws in place? ;P
<gnomefreak> yeah i dont run mirrors so i cant say fully
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yep. :) but i never use openoffice... gotta love updates for stuff ya never use.
<Hobbsee> LjL: ahhh, so that's why they have multiverse there presumably
<LjL> Dr_willis: just because you told the installer that you're in the US
<Hobbsee> Dr_willis: you can remove it
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: i used it first time in over a year the other day
<gnomefreak> LjL: yeah i know :(
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yep. I find that abiword does what little wordprocessng i need.
<gnomefreak> LjL: i normally use gb or uk if gb is down
<LjL> i use se, it's faster than it.
<Dr_willis> I did hand out Openoffice cd's to my friends at work who were wanting a decent wordprocessor.
<LjL> for me, that is.
* Hobbsee uses the pacificnet mirror + a.u.c
<Hobbsee> just because it's not worth lagging behind, when uploading things.
<LjL> gnomefreak: i think gb *is* archive.ubuntu.com... or at least, uhm, it used to be
* gnomefreak really needs to brush up on my sed
<gnomefreak> it is
<LjL> some time ago, when the US mirrors were badly down, their DNS actually redirected to the se mirrors
<Hobbsee> LjL: hasnt been for a while.
<Dr_willis> !info o3read
<ubotu> o3read: standalone converter for OpenOffice.org documents. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.4-1 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Hobbsee> LjL: gb is ubuntu.datahop.it
<gnomefreak> but i noticed archive.ubuntu.com is US if us is removed from sources
<LjL> Hobbsee: ... excuse me? the british mirror is located in italy? =)
<gnomefreak> or was
<gnomefreak> i hope not
<Hobbsee> LjL: as in, gb != a.u.c
<gnomefreak> that would be weird
<woodwizzle> I have a HDD with data on it. I'm not sure which filesystem it is. I need to put it in my fstab, but I'm not sure if it is ext3, reiserfs etc.
<woodwizzle> how can I find out?
<Hobbsee> LjL: or so ping tells me
<LjL> Hobbsee: yeah, i got that, but at least i'd have figured it was *british*
<penguin42> woodwizzle: You can say auto
<Hobbsee> LjL: true
<woodwizzle> penguin42: Yeah, thats how I've been doing it, out of fstab
<LjL> Hobbsee: it's not the same network that provides it.archive.ubuntu.com, however
<woodwizzle> penguin42: but I'm also kinda curious
<LjL> datahop.it... first time i hear of them
<penguin42> woodwizzle: You can put auto in the fstab itself
<woodwizzle> penguin42: Is there a utility I can run to find out what fs it is?
<darwin81> The touchpad on my laptop has a button to turn it off and on. When I use the button to turn it off then on again the Ubuntu Help Center comes up. This happened in Feisty too.
<penguin42> woodwizzle: If you want to know which it is, then with it mounted I think if you type   mount    it should tell you
<LjL> uhm, actually they *are* british, looking at the home page
<LjL> suppose an .it domain costed less :P
<woodwizzle> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm thats odd
<Hobbsee> LjL: *nod*
<penguin42> .uk domains don't cost much
<gnomefreak> it seems disabling ESD doesnt help the error unless one of the updates reset it
<LjL> anyway, everybody believes ".it" stands for information technology
<LjL> which is why we always get tons of offtopic postings in English on the Usenet
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<cdm10> I'm noticing a really strange delay with any network activity in Gutsy.
<cdm10> It pauses for about 10 seconds before it starts transferring data.
<LjL> it concentrates.
<Vorbote> You would have seen the uproar when some boofin tried to market our country ISO id commercially (I'm in .co).
<Vorbote> s/boofin/boffin/
<cdm10> So, if I go to any site, it'll stick for 10 seconds in the "Looking up bla.com" stage and then start loading it.
<cdm10> This doesn't happen in Windows or Feisty.
<LjL> cdm10: seems like a DNS issue
<penguin42> cdm10: What happens if you try dig blah.com from a command line?
<cdm10> penguin42: dig?
<LjL> cdm10: what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf? do you have resolvconf running? did you have it running in feisty?
<penguin42> cdm10: It does DNS lookups
<cdm10> I had feisty running with defaults, and gutsy is as well.
<Hobbsee> hm, didnt know about dig
<gnomefreak> that might explain why i didnt see udev issue
<cdm10> the problem is, it's now cached.
<cdm10> can anyone think of a random site for me to use?
<penguin42> Hobbsee: Very useful - it's like nslookup was years ago but more flexible - and it's only 3 characters :-)
<LjL> google.com?
<cdm10> Already been done today.
<cdm10> It only delays once, seemingly.
<cdm10> Actually, it seems to be pretty random.
<LjL> cdm10: amiga.org
<cdm10> ok.
<LjL> aros.org
<cdm10> instant response.
<LjL> and if you want more Amiga-related spam, i'm here for you.
<gnomefreak> cdm10: yes give me a sec
<cdm10> but with Firefox, or APT, or anything else, I get a delay.
<Vorbote> cdm10, as well, try using "mtr <target site>" See if there is a bottleneck somewhere in the route.
<gnomefreak> http://spiralflog.com/
<cdm10> Vorbote: it's with every site.
<penguin42> cdm10: Are you using a proxy?
<cdm10> penguin42: not unless one is enabled by default.
<Vorbote> cdm10, if your ISP has a transparent proxy, mtr would allow you to discover it.
<cdm10> I have to go now, but I'll be back in 5 minutes.
<cdm10> Hmm, it seems to be getting caught at the router.
<cdm10> Strange that Gutsy would have that problem but nothing else...
<cdm10> i'll be back in 5...
<penguin42> gutsy doesn't do anything like get more aggressive about ipv6 or the like does it?
<branstrom> Hi guys. I'm running gutsy since a few days before the beta. Now, tracker is freezing whenever I use deskbar with either of the plugins (live or normal search) and start typing something
<gnomefreak> branstrom: does it do it on a fresh boot?
<branstrom> Yes. Rebooted twice.
<branstrom> Hm, no.
* LjL still believes it's either avahi or resolvconf or both
<branstrom> Now it works. The last reboot fixed it apparently.
<LjL> they're evil
* gnomefreak was playing with tracker for first time yesterday and it was fine (that made me think maybe no memory left or low on it but if fresh boot didnt clear it up its something else
<Dr_willis> im still not sure what    avahi   even is..or what its part of.
<gnomefreak> reboots dont fix anything really but they are good at cleaning out memory
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: its garbage but needed garbage from what i understand hal and avahi are close to earchother
<LjL> needed, bah
<Dr_willis> i just rember seeing some 'eth0:avahi' and thinking.. i need to research that some day...
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> my computer runs fine without them
<LjL> while it didn't with
<LjL> oh, and i forgot network-manager.
<gnomefreak> but not real sure what it does, i think its for hardware detection or soemthing lije that
<Dr_willis> They part of the upnp stuff ? or what does avahi stand for anyway?
<Dr_willis> upnp routers and so forth?
<Vorbote> avahi is the OSS implementation of the Bounjour protocol (invented at the Fruit Company). Allows for network auto-configuration without a DNS nor a DHCP server in the neighborhood
<LjL> also known as "why me?"
<Dr_willis> so its like a distributed dhcp server? althe pcs have a say in it?
<attunix> Where can I download the new "Elephant" wallpaper available in Gutsy? I'm on Feisty.
<gnomefreak> its in gutsy already
<penguin42> Dr_willis: Yeh something like that - the idea is that you can get a switch or a crossover cable and just glue a pile of machines together without having to have any servers
<gnomefreak> one of them anyway
<penguin42> it vaguely ensures they get unique IPs and I think names
<gnomefreak> albert23: you can find them on wiki.ubuntu.com <search for gutsy> and look for artwork or art and its there
<Vorbote> AFAIK, yes. It has its own network subclass assigened by IANA and everything. In theory, if a machine can't find a DHCP server that assigns it its network config, it broadcasts a Bounjour/Rendevouz packet and negotiates with the surrounding machines an IP in the Bounjour range. It can discover DNS servers in the LAN as well.
<gnomefreak> the readish brown elephant is already in gutsy-wallpapares
<LjL> penguin42: i crashed a Macintosh (i mean, another guy's Macintosh) once by setting the same IP as his on my machine...
<LjL> i mean, of course that was entirely unintended
<cdm10> Hi, I'm back.
<attunix> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<Dr_willis> That reminds me.. do many mondern laptops support crossover 'detection' where one can put a normal cable from one to another, and haveit realize it its not a crossover cable. and 'enable' the crossover feature?
<LjL> attunix: he means you can have more useless eyecandy that looks funny
<Dr_willis> whats the right term.. 'auto senseing' ?
<penguin42> Dr_willis: I believe it's a standard of GigE
<Dr_willis> penguin42,  ahh.. cool.  too bad my laptop dont have GigE.
* Vorbote thinks that avahi can be a real pain sometimes (like when he once set up both Bonjour and DHCP in his router late at night).
<penguin42> ditto
<LjL> too bad my laptop is not a laptop
<Dr_willis> needign to find a little 'crossover' cable or adaptor for 2 laptops at work then.
<gnomefreak> attunix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas?highlight=%28gutsy%29
<penguin42> Yeh Avahi is a pain when you are trying to hunt network problems and keep unplugging the cable and avahi keeps fiddling
<LjL> Dr_willis: build one. if you get one pre-built, it's 1 meter long and it costs you ten times as much
<gnomefreak> attunix: the redish/brown eleiphant is already in default gutsy gnome
<LjL> some places will happily cut the cable for you and crimp it for you
<penguin42> we have an elephant?
<Dr_willis> LjL,  i got one.. its just 30ft long.. :) and i broke off one of the plastic bits.. heh
<attunix> gnomefreak: yeah, but I'm on Feisty :(
<gnomefreak> penguin42: yes i didnt download it so im assuming it is default
<Dr_willis> LjL,  id like to have some simple adaptor i can put between 2 cables.
<gnomefreak> attunix: than you should be asking in #ubuntu not in here
<LjL> Dr_willis: plus, if you get a crimping tool, you can easily build your own ethernet-to-mains "adaptor"
<penguin42> Dr_willis: Yeh you can get little crossover boxes
<Dr_willis> looking for bits and parts for my
<attunix> gnomefreak: sorry; it's because it's a gutsy wallpaper so I thought here'd be alright :(
<Dr_willis> 'pc toolbox' i am gathering up. :)
<gnomefreak> attunix: its not a gutsy wallpaper its a proposed wallpaper for gutsy
<attunix> oh
<attunix> do you know where I can get it, though?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. is there a 'network switch' or hub that can run off of usb power? That would be handy.
<attunix> Like apt-get ..... ?
<gnomefreak> attunix: the wallpapers are pretty much same there added a few from the page i gave you but if you read the page it should explain that these are markups (how do you like my wallpaper for gutsy type thing)
<gnomefreak> attunix: download it from the page i gave you
* penguin42 assumes putting an elephant on a CD would be bloated
<LjL> rats - yeah!
<attunix> gnomefreak: the problem is that I want the copy without the logo
<attunix> like in the beta
<gnomefreak> attunix: than look on the g=page there should be ones without the logo
<attunix> gnomefreak: where's the g= page?
<Vorbote> attunix, as well you can go to packages.u.c and grab the source package there.
<gnomefreak> attunix: scroll up in your irc lcient and look for the link i gave you
<attunix> ok I'm there
<attunix> gnomefreak: where's the g=?
<gnomefreak> attunix: you looking at the page?
<attunix> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> attunix: look/scroll down the page until you find it and download it
<attunix> but it's not there
<gnomefreak> attunix: there is nothing hard about that. and i have way too much load on my pc to open links and search them
<Dr_willis> friend at works wants a program like yakuake  - Only for gnome.. any reccomendations?
<attunix> ok
<Vorbote> Dr_willis, tilda
<gnomefreak> attunix: than it was taken off the page (highly unlikely) than either get it from package.ubuntu.com or wait until you install gutsy (ask someone on gutsy to post it somewhere
<Dr_willis> Vorbote,  ok. :) looking at the package managers.. i dident want to install/try themn ALL :) to find one that works decently
<attunix> ok
<Vorbote> Dr_willis, tilda is basically a neutered gnome-terminal, so it works mostly OK... :-P
<martalli_> I am trying to figure out where my pilot is showing up to configure kpilot in gutsy kubuntu... in dmesg it merely says http://pastebin.ca/719724 but doesn't say what /dev link the device is on.  How can I check that?
<Dr_willis> Vorbote,  heh..  Yea. once ya get used to those tools.. its hard to live without
<Dr_willis> Doh... tilda aint liking the compiz stuff i think...
<Dr_willis> it showed up once... then now its just all solid white. :)
<Vorbote> :-(
<Dr_willis> white on white. :)
<Dr_willis> little hard to read the text that way
<wers> I am having problems with the new Appearance Preferences App
<wers> it is slow and the gui does not refresh
<wers> before, I had no problems with it. might be because of an upgrade
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> just a quicky question,
<redheat> I just installed gutsy, ubuntu 7.10, and I was wondering which nvidia drivers to use
<Vorbote> Dr_willis, try yeahconsole (I've noever used it myself).
<vishalrao> i know i asked this on the ubuntu channel, but, is it too late to send in some feedback on the beta, not bug reports, but suggestions more like it?
<redheat> the one that came bundled with the distro or the nvidia drivers provided by nvidia
<Dr_willis> Vorbote,  yea. that one works ok.. but setting the keyboard short cut is a bit awkward. :0
<Dr_willis> you can configure it via xresources:
<redheat> guys
<redheat> anyone
<redheat> I can install the others drivers in a second
<redheat> other*
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. with the compiz stuff..be nice to see some embeded term ya could bringup easy.
<Dr_willis> redheat,  i run the restricted-manager tool and check 'use the nvidia drivers'
<Dr_willis> takes me.. 2 sec.. :) well theres the download it does also.
<Dr_willis> takes me less time to do it.. then it took you to ask about it. :)
<redheat> you mean, you want me, if I want to use the other drives,, to uncheck the nvidia drivers part
<redheat> and then install the other ones..
<Dr_willis> what other ones?
<redheat> I also got the restricted manager tool
<Dr_willis> Its best to use the nvidia drivers from the reposiutories.. dont use the ones from the nvidia web site.
<redheat> the drivers provided by Nvidia
<redheat> not the glx-new ones provided by Ubuntu
<redheat> to show you what I mean, this is my post on ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_willis> using the nvidia ones fromt heir site.. can cause issues..  and can be  pain to trouble shoot.
<redheat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497284&highlight=redheat
<Dr_willis> On a new install. i run restricted-manger, click the enable nvidia, it then downloads the rght packages from the repositories. i reboot. and thats all i do.
<redheat> no no..it is so easy..a breeze actually
<Dr_willis> Using the 'latest from the nvidia web site' can cause some issues with upgrading later.
<redheat> I do that all the time, only the last time I was running it on Feisty Fawn not gutsy gibbon
<redheat> and they still worked like a charm
<redheat> Dr_willis, did you get that URL?
<platius> unable to find which app I need to execute the codecs-gnome.ymp from the 10.3 restricted formats page, I am using 10.3_64
<Dr_willis> redheat,  i dident say they WONT work..im saying they can cause problems later. IF you use them.
<redheat> absolutley not..they never did, at least for me, they never did
<redheat> especially if you followed that way
<Dr_willis> redheat,  and i can point out a dozen peopel a week - that have huge problems doing it that way.
<redheat> I tried the one by Tseliot
<redheat> it sucks
<redheat> still
<redheat> anyway,
<Dr_willis> of course I stick with whats in the repos.. so.. what was the original question anyway? i missed it.
<redheat> where did beryl go?
<redheat> its called compizfusion now, right?
<cdm10> redheat: yes
<Dr_willis> yep
<redheat> how do I start it ?
<cdm10> redheat: it's built in
<cdm10> redheat: go to System>Preferences>Appearance
<cdm10> redheat: it's in the visual effects tab.
<cdm10> redheat: if you want an advanced configuration thingy, do < sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager >
<redheat> that's what I was looking for
<redheat> oh one more thing, just commenting on what Dr_willis said..
<savvas> LjL: i upgraded fine, the next "wave" of upgrades was ok :)
<Dr_willis> i wonder if theres a compiz faq factoid allready out? :)
<redheat> where's that part of the settings configuration that controls the Anti Aliasig, and Anistropic FIltering
<redheat> don't see that anywhere
<Lilacor> is there any way I can get movies to not fuzz up while compiz fusion is on?
<Dr_willis> Lilacor,  hmm.. not noticed that.. let me see..
<Dr_willis> oh wait i need the video codecs first. heh :)
<savvas> Lilacor: graphics card?
<Dr_willis> the list of 'things to do on a clean install' gets longer for me every time
<Lilacor> nvidia
<savvas> i have nvidia nx7300gt and the movies are ok
<Lilacor> if I play movies without desktop effects, it's fine
<savvas> did you install the restricted driver?
<Lilacor> if I turn on desktop effects and run vmware/play movies....everything goes wacky
<Lilacor> yes
<redheat> anyhow, gonna try my luck with the Nvidia drivers..
<redheat> cdm10, Dr_willis..thank you so much for your help
<ratpoison> hello! using gutsy amd64 I have encountered some problems with packages udev and volumeid http://pastebin.com/m7d270735
<redheat> thank you guys and take care
<savvas> ratpoison: try upgrade again
<Lilacor> I find it hard to believe that nobody else gets a fuzzy screen of crap when playing movies under compiz fusion
<Daisuke-Laptop> Lilacor: no, just you :P
<ratpoison> savvas: same output. btw are you greek? (in case you're not savvas is a greek name)
<savvas> i am :)
<savvas> cypriot actually
<savvas> ratpoison: gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst
<savvas> on line 56 press enter and add: ;;
<MattUK> what date is the final release of Gutsy expected?
<Hobbsee> MattUK: see the release schedule in teh topic
<savvas> ratpoison: forgot to mention, ctrl-I jumps to the line you want
<MattUK> Oh thanks, I couldnt see the topic on this client
<ratpoison> I'm greek, but let's use the english in the channel.
<MattUK> Greek? Off-topic but Im going to Greece soon
<MattUK> Hobbsee: thanks
<savvas> good luck heh
<ratpoison> MattUK, if you got any questions I can answer, come prvt
<ratpoison> savvas: all fixed, many thnx
<savvas> kanena provlima :)
<Dr_willis> Lilacor,  i dont see any issues here.
<savvas> Lilacor: did you restart after enabling the visual effects?
<Lilacor> savvas: no sir.
<MattUK> ratpoison: done
<savvas> Lilacor: which graphics card do you have? can you restart and see if that fixes it?
<kadakas> after upgrading to 7.10 the resolution is all messed up
<Lilacor>  G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] 
<kadakas> my laptops screen is 1680x1050, but when i choose this resolution in xorg.conf, the screen does not fit in my laptops screen
<Lilacor> savvas: yes, I'll try that right now
<kadakas> although the resolution is correct
<vishalrao> im unable to find/install the w32codecs to play an AAC online radio stream... i installed vlcplayer and tried a search on synaptic, no go... are the packages still in flux until final release?
<eeanm> vishalrao: you have multiverse and everything?
<savvas> kadakas: try system > admin > screens and graphics
<kadakas> ok
<Dr_willis> Woa awsome.. whenya alt-tab or Super-Tab. for the task switcher.. the video stillplays inside the 'mini-window-taskswitcher' thing. :)
<vishalrao> eeanm: yup looks like i do
<eeanm> vishalrao: well I just upgraded, I have w32codecs installed
<Dr_willis> Video Playback seems find here. Nvidia 8800
<eeanm> any idea why digikam is being "held back" from upgrade?
<vishalrao> doh, eeanm: what mirror/server are you using as your source?
<eeanm> a local mirror
<vishalrao> can you paste the actual hostname and whether its http or ftp?
<vishalrao> i tried a couple of mirrors, no luck
<eeanm> it would be really slow for you, our university has crap internet. but it just syncs with the main server every night
<savvas> eeanm: try sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get install digikam
<Dr_willis> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> perhaps?
<vishalrao> hmmm, i already tried main, anyways its not important, will try again tomorrow :)
<Dr_willis> im not sure when one should use 'dist-upgrade' really. :)
<eeanm> savvas: heh well apt-get install digikam appears to have worked
<Lilacor> awww man! this window's bar wobbled above the top and I can't reach it!
<Lilacor> grrr
<Daisuke-Laptop> i found an upgrade and then a dist upgrade worked best for me
<Daisuke-Laptop> Lilacor: holt alt and drag the window
<savvas> eeanm: sometimes when there are a lot of upgrades, you upgrade first and then try again the packages that are held back
<Daisuke-Laptop> hold*
<Dr_willis> that alt-drag feature is SOOOO handy. :)
<Lilacor> Daisuke-Laptop: whew! now *THAT'S* a command handy to remember - thanks!
<Daisuke-Laptop> you're welcome
<Daisuke-Laptop> and it is handy :D
<Dr_willis> thats like been in X for... ages hasent it?
<savvas> you should try the fire writing :)
<Dr_willis> Or is that actually window manager specific.
<savvas> I use it for a "Don't touch" message while I'm away :P
<Dr_willis> we were showing off the compiz stuff last night at work.
<Dr_willis> woobly windows, exploding windows. water effects...
<Dr_willis> it willbe scary - a year fromnow - there will be sooooo much silly eye candy out..
<xero9364> lol
<xero9364> not just silly
<xero9364> holographic
<xero9364> like the window is pwning your face when it explodes
<Vorbote> vishalrao, there are no AAC streams that gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse hasn't reproduced for me yet.
<savvas> Dr_willis: I hope you gave them some cds for the road :)
<Dr_willis> floating cubes as dock spaces.. with video playing on them as you watch.
<Lilacor> okay, I don't know what happened yesterday but *NOW* it's working fine!! >_<;; double grrr!
<Dr_willis> when are we going to get icons that are actual movies... :)
<savvas> hm..
<Daisuke-Laptop> now *that* has a large number of uses...
<Daisuke-Laptop> >_>
<savvas> what's this message: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place ?
<Lilacor> isn't there a way to have moving backgrounds?
<Daisuke-Laptop> Lilacor: in enlightenment, yes
<savvas> happens every time an install/upgrade is done
<Dr_willis> icon.avi in every folder.. for  videos :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> anywhere else, i don't thing so...  yet...
<Dr_willis> yea enlightment has some scripting thang that lets ya do animated  backgrounds
<Dr_willis> we got that water drip effect. but not quite the same
<eeanm> is there documentation of this new audit thing in dmesg?
<eeanm> [ 1622.256000]  audit(1191082768.875:33):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" name="/dev/tty" pid=9673 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
<Dr_willis> I want a nice pretty  Aquarium in the background. :)
<RAdams> has anyone else noticed gParted crashes almost constantly on the Gusty Live CD?
<eeanm> what does that mean :)
<Dr_willis> RAdams,  cant say that ive seen it crash onme - in the 3 installs ive done.
<Dr_willis> but all i did was delete some partitions
<savvas> RAdams: what are you trying to do? :)
<penguin42> eeanm: I think that is apparmor
<vishalrao> speaking of crashes, anyone seen ekiga softphone crash upon startup everytime?
<bonj> hi, got a question with the lpd printing...
<savvas> RAdams: you have the gutsy beta right?
<Daisuke-Laptop> i do like that it dropped the ring switcher in favor of the shift thing
<RAdams> dr_willis: it crashes everytime I delete partitions, then try to make a new one, also crashes everytime it finishes ANYTHING, though it does do it correctly
<Daisuke-Laptop> pretty groovy
<RAdams> savvas: yes
<eeanm> penguin42: my printer isn't working (didn't work in feisty either) so I'm thinking this info might be relevant :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> it = compiz fusion
<savvas> RAdams: dell laptop?
<RAdams> savvas: no
<savvas> weird
<Daisuke-Laptop> sounds like the issues i've been having with ktorrent on the desktop
<bonj> lolz... mine printed send the job, but after that it will says lpr spooling 93% or 97% completed
<Lilacor> How do I take advantage of the new virtualization features in this kernel?
<savvas> try with another partition manager
<Daisuke-Laptop> it crashes whenever i add or remove a torrent :(
<savvas> qtparted or.. i dunno :\
<Daisuke-Laptop> make sure you have hardware virtualization
<savvas> Daisuke-Laptop: try deluge-torrent :)
<Lilacor> Daisuke-Laptop: I do.
<Daisuke-Laptop> then you can use virtualbox in seamless mode with nearly any guest OS
<Daisuke-Laptop> savvas: does it properly respect the private flag, and report correctly?
<Lilacor> I'm more interested in KVM at the moment and was wondering if I needed to change any features to take advantage of this new feature
<bonj> thanks
<Daisuke-Laptop> mmmkay, deluge is allowed on the tracker i'm most concerned about.
<savvas> Daisuke-Laptop: what flag? :\ don't know anything about flags, all i know is that it works
<eeanm> is there a GUI for App Armor?
<Dr_willis> i saw that gutsy has app-armor but not sure what it is. :)
<Dr_willis> !info app-armor
<ubotu> Package app-armor does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !find armor
<ubotu> Found: apparmor, apparmor-utils, libapparmor-dev, libapparmor1, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-386 (and 8 others)
<Dr_willis> !info apparmor
<Dr_willis> i wonder whats in apparmor-utils :)
<ubotu> apparmor: User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.1+993-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<penguin42> Dr_willis: It's a layer that allows for a particular program to restirct what it is allowed to do - much finer grain than unix permisisons
<Dr_willis> penguin42,  cool.. no idea why I personally would use it..:) but still...
<Dr_willis> I rember seeing it mentioned on some other disrtos befor.
<penguin42> Dr_willis: e.g. I think you could restrict which files your webbrowser can read or write so even if there is a hole in the browser it can't do as much harm
<savvas> I remember seeing apparmor mentioned in the logs.. brb
<Dr_willis> Lunch time.. bbl
<penguin42> it looks by default only cupsd has any restrictions loaded
<vishalrao> Lilacor asked about KVM, Im interested too whether gutsy will have KVM and virt-manager etc... ?
<Lilacor> kvm is available in feisty
<vishalrao> for feisty some forum posts seem to indicate virt-manager is not packaged? will it be for gutsy?
<Lilacor> gutsy has kvm also but I want to make sure I'm using the new virtualization layer
<vishalrao> Lilacor: what is the "new" virt layer?
<penguin42> kvm is cute, but I think you do need VT in your processor, xen lets you do stuff without that
<Lilacor> http://lwn.net/Articles/175706/
<Lilacor> http://www.linux-magazine.com/online/news/suse_linux_enterprise_server_with_virtualization_interface
<vishalrao> oh is that VMI a hypervisor? what if we want regular full-virt to simply run a guest os? that will still work, right?
<vishalrao> i mean, for unmodified guests...
<Lilacor> vishalrao: I'm pretty sure it's _not_ a hypervisor...it's a common interface for all virtualization software to use... it's to clean up the various implementations and how they interact with the linux kernel
<vishalrao> ok :)
<branstrom> How do I get some pixels of padding between icons on my Gnome panel?
<branstrom> Like "Applet Padding" at the bottom of this document: http://www.collaborium.org/onsite/jos2000/related/guides/gnome/confglobal.html
<branstrom> I can't find it anywhere...
<mrtimdog> What's the official way of applying a ubuntu patch onto a source tree? The source tree being for alsa-driver.
<gnomefreak> !packaging | mrtimdog
<ubotu> mrtimdog: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<mrtimdog> Thanks gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> mrtimdog: best place to ask in #ubuntu-motu for packagiing questions
<mrtimdog> Ok, not visited there as yet.
<penguin42> 2nd X crash of the dya
<Skiessi> :/ flash player doesn't care about mouse clicks when compiz-fusion is enabled
<Skiessi> "Disable Flash."
<Puaff> please, does anyone know when will be available the vmware kernel package?
<Puaff> vmware module kernel package, I meant
<TQuid> Oi folks.
<TQuid> So, I increased my gnome desktops to four, and now when I switch to other than the first one, I lose my top & bottom bars, and am thus stuck. Is there a default screen-switching key combo.?
<TQuid> And is that a known bug?
<penguin42> TQuid: I think I once saw that ages ago - but are you using compiz, and how are you switching desktops?
<TQuid> using compiz, yes, and just using the little mini-screen in the lower-right corner to switch--the default method, afaik.
<TQuid> (I've actually been trying to figure how to set edge sensitivity and haven't found it so far. Just finding how to increase # of desktops was a pain in the patookus--that really ought to be in the context menu of the little map.)
<TQuid> Hm, guess I'll kill the X session, now, as my download seems to be done. *grumble*
<TQuid> Hm, I bet it's cause I had the pager show the desktops in a square.
<TQuid> I'll test that presently.
<penguin42> TQuid: That little mini square (desktop switcher) doesn't really play well with compiz
<TQuid> Hm, no repeat of that behaviour now, though I do lose the desktop shortcuts.
<TQuid> What's the recommended switcher?
<penguin42> With compiz ctrl-alt-left/right seem to work OK and you can ctrl-alt-down to get a strip where you can flick through; personally I just turn off compiz
<penguin42> and I get a nice 3x3 desktop set
<TQuid> I tried ctl-alt-<arrow> when i was stuck & it didn't seem to work.
<TQuid> Let me make sure I understand, isn't compiz where you get all the fine-grained control over animations &c.?
<richard> howdy, I'm trying to get my synaptics touchpad workin in the lovely gutsy gibbon
<kRush> you shouldn't set the number of desktops in gnome when using compiz afaik
<TQuid> Hrm.
<kRush> there are options in compiz that behave better
<TQuid> I did use compiz.
<TQuid> It was under "advanced settings" (whatever it's called on the menu--it's compiz) and the General button, and the desktops tab. That is compiz, yes?
<kRush> I misunderstood your previous statement then
<TQuid> Hm, but I see here there is a separate "desktop plane" option.
<TQuid> And that has the ctl-alt-arrow shortcuts, and is *not* enabled. So I'm better off leaving it at one desktop in general and enabling the plane?
<TQuid> No, wait, now it says use desktop wall . . . yeesh.
<TQuid> Hm, weird.
<ray_> hi any one good with helix here
<ray_> ?
<ray_> any one here
<ray_> hi jacob
<ray_> k
<ray_> jacob any good with helix player
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jacob> ray_: other than using it once ;)
<ray_> jacob cant seem to get it going with firefox
<ray_> what i do
<Jacob> hmmm... i don't think i know; haven't tried the plugin
<ray_> any good with helix player?
<penguin42> does anyone else have a read-edid package?
<ray_> penguin you any good with helix player
<penguin42> sorry, no - I tend to use gmplayer with realplayer streams
<penguin42> I don't think I've ever had helix work on here
<ray_> penguin how i remove a helix player if installed from real page and use this one
<ray_> how do i
<penguin42> Is this the helix plugin - how did you install it exactly?
<ray_> penguin42 i did this one https://player.helixcommunity.org/2007/releases/hx1gold/HX1_0_9ReleaseNotes.html#install
<ray_> how i get ride of it
<penguin42> did you install as root or your normal user?
<ray_> normal user
<penguin42> ok, so do an ls -l of ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ray_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 ray ray 48 2007-09-29 12:29 nphelix.so -> /home/ray/Desktop/HelixPlayer/mozilla/nphelix.so
<ray_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 ray ray 49 2007-09-29 12:29 nphelix.xpt -> /home/ray/Desktop/HelixPlayer/mozilla/nphelix.xpt
<penguin42> ok
<ray_> thats what i get how i get ride of it so i can install yours
<penguin42> so move those nphelix.so and nphelix.xpt soemwhere else and restart your firefox
<ray_> how do i do this never did this im new to 7.10
<ray_> i want to delet it
<ray_> and get helix off my system for good
<ray_> and install yours
<penguin42> so just use mv   to move those two files into a temporary directroy somewhere else or just delete them
<ray_> penguin42 hope can help
<ray_> penguin42 but how do i i never did this in this build
<ray_> penguin42 can you walk me throw it
<penguin42> It's the same as all unixes - just do   rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/nphelix.so
<penguin42> and the same for .xpt
<penguin42> that should remove the helix stuff from mozilla
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i change the kubuntu splash screen to the gutsy one ?
<gnomefreak> the usplash and i guess you mean from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> if you installed kubuntu in gutsy it is a gutsy usplash
<ray_> penguin42  what can i use for real fopormate i saw it put helix in my trash
<gnomefreak> if using feisty dont make it gutsys just wait until you install it
<penguin42> ray_: Sorry, I don't understand that question
<ray_> hold on
<ray_> penguin42 what player can i use to play back real player files
<ray_> ?
<ray_> penguin42 still with me
<penguin42> IF you are on a 32 bit machine then the binary RealPlayer should work; I also find that gmplayer works, you can also try 'kaffeine' from KDE
<ray_> i have theat im in ubuntu 7.10 for dell lqaptop
<ray_> e1505
<penguin42> but if you can get Real's realplayer to work I would try to stick with that; but I've not got realplayer to work on 64 bit
* penguin42 has to go - food is ready!
<isthatall> is there any compelling reason to upgrade to gutsy like today? are things pretty stabilized now?
<d1006> it's a beta so no unless something doesn't work for you in fesity and you've heard it's fixed in gutsy
<gnomefreak> isthatall: upgrade is broken
<isthatall> lol, that answers that
<gnomefreak> isthatall: clean install is fine some issues here and there but it is beta
<isthatall> I'll just wait then, thanks
<d1006> Since when is 'upgrade broken'? ^_^
<gnomefreak> d1006: about 5 days ago it started
<d1006> People on forums seem to be upgrading... maybe there should be a warning... breaking upgrade just as beta starts seems pretty insane
<nanonyme> how broken?
<nanonyme> you mean aptitude dist-upgrade doesn't work?
<afief> My intel sound card is not working on Gutsy, is this a known problem?
<thegrover> it's been 50/50 for me - my amd64 machine didn't take well to it, but my 32-bit machine worked fine
<DanaG> Hmm, have any of you used apt-zeroconf?  I've installed it, but without anybody else around, it's useless.
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: no i mean update-manager works less than 30% of time and adept --version-upgrade is all kids of borked
<DanaG> And the originator's domain has now been squatted, as of yesterday or today.
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: doing it manualy is not the best idea atm either
<nanonyme> gnomefreak, well, i did just that
<nanonyme> when i upgraded
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: if update-manager cant resolve conflicts you may run in to issues with it.
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: i didnt say for everyone
<gnomefreak> i spent 4+ hours with another user helping someone with a borked upgrade this morning.
<nanonyme> aptitude dist-upgrade <3
<d1006> not to argue but uh saying it's 'broken' seems to suggest it wont work for anyone ^_^
<gnomefreak> when it takes 4 hours to fix its broken
<nanonyme> it even gives alternatives on how to fix the problem :)
<gnomefreak> aptitude didnt work
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: not always safe
<nanonyme> yeah, i suppose not
<gnomefreak> d1006: i gave a % if you re read it
<nanonyme> had to intentionally break my system a bit to get it back together
<gnomefreak> d1006: and next time i will say yes upgrade works fine for 3 users are you the 4th?
<d1006> you mentioned the % later actually, rather than 'it's broken for 70%'
<gnomefreak> d1006: easier to tell people its broken for most as i cant predict who it will break for
* gnomefreak doesnt know what people have on thier systems nor do i know how stable thier system is to start with
<nikolam> Hello Beta Xubuntu wont upgrade properly.
<gnomefreak> saying it is broke is best
<nikolam> tried even comman line update and upgrade
<gnomefreak> they can try all they want after words its advice and nothiing more
<nikolam> I did clean install of beta
<d1006> 'upgrading seems broken for most/etc' is quite different from 'upgrade is broken' imo ^_^
<gnomefreak> d1006: adept --version-upgrade is BROKEN FOR EVERYONE
<d1006> nikolam: what's the error?
<gnomefreak> update-manager if over 50% broken its broken
<nikolam> just a sec.
<Daisuke-Laptop> bleh, tons of openoffice help in tons of languages i don't use :\
<gnomefreak> d1006: he cleaned installed to fix it
<Daisuke-Laptop> been updating for hours now
<nikolam> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<nikolam> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<nikolam> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<d1006> well you didn't say 'adept --version blah' you said 'upgrade is broken' so lets leave it there ^_^
<gnomefreak> nikolam: its known about already
<gnomefreak> d1006: please re read i gave examples from both
<nikolam> So ok. I just wait till tommorow?.
<gnomefreak> nikolam: the maintianer for update-manager is of fhte weekends expect it fixed in a week or so
<d1006> nikolam: the problem only appeared for a short time for me and then left
<nikolam> I suppose this wont harm testing process. I am using beta on testin partition, anyway.
<d1006> nikolam: though i don't remember what i did
<d1006> nikolam: perhaps a partial upgrade or something of the sort
<gnomefreak> d1006: dist-upgrade by hand its the OO.o packages that are held back with upgrade
<nikolam> No upgade helped. I ll just wait and update daily. or I might re-install tribe5 and update?
<gnomefreak> it will remove some locales and install the OO.o upgrades
<defcon> any way to report a bug on launchpad that only effects Gutsy
<defcon> or make sure a bug gets to the gutsy bug list
<gnomefreak> that was this mornings problem mvo has to fx it in update-manager it did this in feisty and edgy and dapper as well
<nikolam> At my present level of experience, I can yous wait for fix and report some bug in UI thats all..
<gnomefreak> nikolam: drop to a terminal and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> nikolam: should fix it
<nikolam> I already tried it.
<gnomefreak> nikolam: and the error was?
<nikolam> a sec.
<gnomefreak> nikolam: i need pakcages here since ther eis a udev issue as well but OO.o was most popular today
<DanaG> Wow, the Ubuntu US mirror is slow.
<DanaG> Glad I use mirrors.kernel.org also.
<gnomefreak> d1006: also not up to date
<gnomefreak> oops
<d1006> defcon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<gnomefreak> DanaG: not up to date either
<nikolam>  xserver-xorg-input-all: Depends: xserver-xorg-input-   ** everything *** but it is not going to be installed
<DanaG> I use both, though:
<unggnu> Does anyone have still a menu entry to HP-Toolbox under Preferences?
<DanaG> My sources.list has kernel.org above the official, so if it IS up to date on a package, it'll use that source.
<gnomefreak> nikolam: sudo apt-get -f install? what did that give you (dont list package with that command)
<defcon> d1006, how do I add an existing bug to /ubuntu/gutsy
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<nikolam> E: Invalid operation instal
<gnomefreak> defcon: goit o first link and file a bug
<gnomefreak> nikolam: install
<gnomefreak> nikolam: you typoed it
<d1006> defcon: be sure to check for duplicates first ^_^
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i get this splash in KDE  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ksplash.png  ? i still have the edgy one
<nikolam> gnomefreak: should I copy/paste to you on private?
<gnomefreak> nikolam: use pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | nikolam
<ubotu> nikolam: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> nikolam: i said use patebin
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39043/
<d1006> hehe :P
<d1006> nikolam: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst
<d1006> add @ line 56 ;;
<d1006> after line 55's 'continue'
<d1006> then retry
* penguin42 wonders what the thing is that does the 'leave a message' facility
<gnomefreak> its old packages
<gnomefreak> run sudo apt-get update after saving the changes in the file
<gnomefreak> we are on ubuntu14 for udev and volumeid they were fixed today and broken this morning
<nikolam> I have contiue in line 55
<isthatall> penguin42: @later tell NICK blah blah
<d1006> nikolam: make a new line after continue and make it ;;
<d1006> so the format is the same as the surrounding code...
<penguin42> isthatall: Huh? Oh - I mean on the screen lock now there is a button that says 'leave a message'
<nikolam> aahhh. :) ok added.
<gnomefreak> penguin42: screensaver lock?
<d1006> you should be 'fixed' then to update/upgrade
<penguin42> gnomefreak: but what displays the messages later?
<nikolam> i will try momentarily. :)
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i dont know is that what you are talking about though?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: if it is i can find out i hope :)
<penguin42> gnomefreak: You using GNOME?  do a lockscreen and look at the left most button
<rukuartic> Hum... I really have nowhere to put this but here... When I'm ssh-ing into my ubuntu-server box (7.10 beta) there's a good delay that shouldn't quite be there... removed ipv6 module (which seemed to be causing a little bit of trouble with name resolution etc--but not the problem, the lag existed with ipv6 as well)
<gnomefreak> penguin42: its just a little bubble added to the code
<gnomefreak> it shows up in lower right hand screen
<penguin42> rukartic: Can you reverse resolve the IP of the thing you are sshing from?
<AV1611> greeting! is it a place where I can paste a bug report (besides its usual place)?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: same thing they use for updates bubble restart bubble
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Hmm OK, I guess it's gnome-screensaver then
<nikolam> update and upgrade was fine. dist-upgrade dont work , still.
<gnomefreak> AV1611: bug reports get filied on bugs/launchpad/net
<gnomefreak> nikolam: same package failing on?
<rukuartic> penguin42: Hold on
<penguin42> gnomefreak: I noticed if you put some text in there it doesn't get passed through
* penguin42 holds
<gnomefreak> bugs.launchpad.net even
<gnomefreak> penguin42: did for me
<rukuartic> penguin42: You think its trying to resolve it?
<penguin42> rukuartic: Yes
<rukuartic> penguin42: Yea I can (dig 192.168.1.103 ran quickly)
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39046/
<gnomefreak> nikolam: sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> what doe sit tell you
<penguin42> rukuartic: Try dig -x 192.168.1.103
<gnomefreak> does it
<rukuartic> query time 6 ms
<rukuartic> completes
<gnomefreak> nikolam: you are still in update-manager or only terminal?
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39047/
<penguin42> gnomefreak: OK, it looks like it got fixed in the updates I pulled in today
<nikolam> terminal update manager closed. Should i?
<gnomefreak> nikolam: close update-manager if it is open
<gnomefreak> leave terminal open
<nikolam> closed
<rukuartic> penguin42: What else do you think could be causing the issue? I'm on the same network as it..
<gnomefreak> ok you have terminal ready?
<nikolam> yup
<gnomefreak> nikolam: sudo aptitude upgrade
<gnomefreak> nikolam: paste me any failures with the command to pastebin
<nikolam> ok
<gnomefreak> ill be right back
<albert23> rukuartic: from what system do you run ssh? Is it Feisty?
<penguin42> rukuartic: It might be worth running a tcpdump on the server to see if you can see what happens during an ssh - other than a reverse resolve the only other thing I can think is if it's trying to connect to the identd port
<nikolam> I see no errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39048/
<rukuartic> albert23: Yeah, 7.04
<rukuartic> penguin42: Oh. I am running inetd, but I'm not running ssh as an inetd service.
<albert23> rukuartic: I had that problem from Feisty when avahi was running
<penguin42> rukuartic: i*d*entd not inetd
<gnomefreak> nikolam: ok try sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<penguin42> ah - if it's avahi related I'll just hold my flippers up and run away...
<gnomefreak> didnt know he added safe upgrade yet
<albert23> penguin42: I just turned avahi off :-)
<rukuartic> albert23: Aha!
<rukuartic> Hold on...
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Yeh, aptitude tells you that upgrade is deprecated and you should use safe-upgrade
<nikolam> done http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39049/
<gnomefreak> nikolam: if that gives you same output please run sudo dpkg --configure -a see if that errors
<rukuartic> albert23: Holy crap thats it
<gnomefreak> nikolam: did you see anything set up the xserver packages?
<sid> I just installed gutsy beta alt command line, and there is no eth0 for some reason.
<rukuartic> albert23: whats the deal with avahi?
<sid> sudo ifconfig shows no eth0, I can't do apt-get or anything.
<nikolam> nothing. :)
<rukuartic> sid: Yeah, I had eth1 as my default too
<rukuartic> sid: try ifconfig -a
<gnomefreak> sid: yah theres bugs on that
<gnomefreak> asac is working on them but hes gone for the weekend
<albert23> rukuartic: It tries to do dns using some special local service
<rukuartic> gnomefreak: any idea how to change or alias eth1 to eth0?
<sid> lspci shows the ethernet controller
<rukuartic> albert23: Is it evil/worth removing?
<albert23> rukuartic: you can see it with wireshark
<gnomefreak> rukuartic: nope not off hand
<sid> strange
<nikolam> gnomefreak: sudo dpkg --configure -a reports nothing :)
<albert23> I just stopped it and disabled it from starting
<rukuartic> Man
<sid> it made it eth1
<sid> wonder why it did that
<rukuartic> sid: bugs
<gnomefreak> nikolam: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> nikolam: those packages didnt go anywhere i would like to kno where they are this command fails on them theres a few things we can try. if it doesnt tell you about them than you are good
<sid> If I want to make this CLI system like a default gui ubuntu system, I only have to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<bur[n] e1> sid: correct
<sid> k
<gnomefreak> sid: yeah there are somethings that get installed with system that you wont get
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39050/
<gnomefreak> they maybe part of ubuntu-minimal or ubuntu-standard
<gnomefreak> ha
<bur[n] e1> ubuntu-minimal is part of a CLI 'server' system right?
<gnomefreak> nikolam: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> bur[n] e1: yes that it is -standard that may not be
<gnomefreak> nikolam: let me know when its open
<nikolam> open
* bur[n] e1 is thinking sid should do sudo apt-get install ubuntu*   :)
<gnomefreak> nikolam: add a # to the first line
<gnomefreak> nikolam: its starts with deb cdrom
<gnomefreak> or something alike
<nikolam> firs line have #
<gnomefreak> nikolam: second line? what doe sit say
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39051/
<rukuartic> nikolam: look for deb-cdrom
<gnomefreak> nikolam: ok than why is it looking for it
<gnomefreak> nikolam: comment out the other one as well
<gnomefreak> see you have 2 deb cdrom lines both need the # infront
<nikolam> # added to line 4
<gnomefreak> the extra one on top means nothing
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> nikolam: now save and close
<nikolam> ok.
<gnomefreak> nikolam: now at term. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> nikolam: that should fix you
<gnomefreak> it couldnt fix the pakages because they are not on the cd they are either on the dvd or the net (well both)
<gnomefreak> fix == find
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39052/
<gnomefreak> nikolam: open up sources.list and pastebin what you have in there please
<gnomefreak> nikolam: same as you did before with gksudo
<nikolam> ok. its xubuntu/mousepad.
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39053/
<nikolam> Maybe i shoud use other mirror?
<gnomefreak> nikolam: ok take all the cz out and in thier place use gb
<gnomefreak> nikolam: im thinking that is the issue testing with gb will tell me
<nikolam> should I choose gb in Gui settings?
<gnomefreak> nikolam: i would do it right from text editor to be honest
<d1006> works the same nikolam
<d1006> in theory :P
<gnomefreak> as long as its not synaptic as it corrupts /etc/apt/sources.list.d most of time
<nikolam> you think: United kingdom?
<gnomefreak> nikolam: i know gb works i am not on uk
<gnomefreak> gb gets hit first anyway
<d1006> it does?
<gnomefreak> than gives it to uk than everyone eolse grabs from there to update thier repos
<gnomefreak> servers even
<bretzel> Hi there - I had troubles with gusty and brand new computer ( parts not the latest but compared to my old P4 2.4 S478... ) and I managed to find what was wrong ( hey I lost some updates with todays hardware!! ) 8-)
<gnomefreak> d1006: yes
<nikolam> what counrty/region is "gb" (me-stupit)
<d1006> nice
<d1006> england
<gnomefreak> gb great britian
<nikolam> ok, uk, archive.ubuntu.com then_
<penguin42> that'll be the one in italy then :-)
* gnomefreak doesnt know if uk is up to date, as of last week they were having issues
<d1006> gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<d1006> not uk.a.u.c
<bretzel> .ca is :-)
<d1006> uk seems up to date, recent udev fixes are in at least
<nikolam> ok, ill make it in sources.list to gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/506/
<gnomefreak> nikolam: look at mine
<gnomefreak> nikolam: no hold backs to updated or failed packages i dont know about any other mirror but this one
<nikolam> ok. shoul i copy/paste yours or change mine?
<gnomefreak> nikolam: no just change cz to gb
<bascule> hi, I went to gutsy from feisty last night and have taken about 15% drop in gfx performance, intel 945, anyone else seeing this?
<gnomefreak> its easier that wasy
<gnomefreak> bascule: most people do its because of the new drivers package
<penguin42> bascule: Have you started using compiz?
<Plinskin> hi
<bascule> penguin42: well I was but that is another one for later :)
<d1006> bascule: i went from gutsy 32bit to 64bit and took 50% :| 32bit feisty to 32bit feisty on same ati fglrx was the same tho
<Plinskin> anybody knows why when i boot my gutsy livecd it freezes at the menu?
<gnomefreak> they bundled all intel drivers into one package to replace xserver-xorg-intel-i810 ect...
<d1006> Plinskin: do you have a usb keyboard?
<bascule> gnomefreak: I see guess the new drivers are not quite as good
<penguin42> bascule: Have you changed to the 'intel' driver from 'i810' ?
<Plinskin> d1006: no, i have a laptop
<gnomefreak> bascule: they are buggy still but should be worked out by release. still wont beable to use i965 with compiz though
<d1006> Plinskin: at the menu does hittin F[x]  work for you?
<bascule> penguin42: no, never knew there was one
<d1006> F[some numer1-6 iirc] 
<penguin42> bascule: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf - do you see intel or i810 ?
<Plinskin> d1006: yes, and i can go up and down thorug options
<bascule> gnomefreak: using 945m here and it is proably as good as gf4 mx|| 5200
<nikolam> OK, I selected uk in gui and then added gb in front of archive.ubuntu.com in sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39055/
<bretzel> ( graphics perfomances ) ==> I do have a Gf8 8600GTS and see no diffs with my old 7600GS... something is wrong with the drivers/settings/XOrg...certainly!
<Plinskin> but when i choose one an press enter it freezes
<d1006> Plinskin:  So what's frozen?gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<gnomefreak> nikolam: run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after you save it
<gnomefreak> nikolam: wait
<bascule> penguin42: still i810
<gnomefreak> nikolam: you dont put CC in security repos
<d1006> er ignore the paste at the end of my line ^_^
<gnomefreak> nikolam: take gb. out of the last section of repos
<penguin42> bascule: Hmm OK; I changed to the intel one - although as mentioned; it's a bit flaky
<gnomefreak> nikolam: wait a minute wtf
<Plinskin> its when i choose one option of the menu when it freezes
<d1006> nothing happens at all, it freezes at the menu?
<Plinskin> yes
<Plinskin> no black screens, just freezes
<gnomefreak> nikolam: your security repos are messed up now
<bascule> penguin42: it works ok, just gettin 950 on (the unscientific) glxgears was up at 1150 before
<d1006> Plinskin:  did you try various noacpi type options?
<Plinskin> and keyboard doesnt respond, i have to turn off my computer
<nikolam> Ok, I fixed sec. repos . http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39057/
<Plinskin> no, i didnt
<gnomefreak> nikolam: make the last section loo like http://paste.ubuntu.com/507/
<bretzel> corrupted cd maybe ...
<nikolam> re-run update (in progress)
<gnomefreak> nikolam: no
<stonebear> Anyone know how to get more than 2 workspaces?
<Plinskin> im a lttle rocky ^^
<gnomefreak> nikolam: still not right
<d1006> try editing the boot options, noapic, nolapic, noacpi are the usual ones to try iirc
<gnomefreak> nikolam: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted  is how it should read
<d1006> Plinskin: did you ever have similar problems with a linux install on that laptop?
<Plinskin> yes
<bretzel> cd drive
<Plinskin> i had the busybox one with my feisty
<penguin42> bascule: To be honest I haven't done any performance tests
<gnomefreak> nikolam: show me new list when done, im gonna go for a smoke
<d1006> stonebear: do you have compiz running by chance?
<cps1966> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<d1006> Plinskin: I suggest looking up your laptop and looking for kernel boot options that might go with it, if you're sure the media (cd/dvd) you're using is defect free
<nikolam> Ok, done :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39058/
<Plinskin> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> nikolam: remove is how it should read from that line
<gnomefreak> nikolam: remove the part that says "is how it should read"
<nikolam> sorry i`m idiot :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39059/
<gnomefreak> nikolam: after you remove that part you should be good
<gnomefreak> nikolam: ok sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> make sure no errors
<nikolam> redo update then dist-upgrade?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> nikolam: it should try to update all packages now
<nikolam> doing
<gnomefreak> nikolam: after gutsy is released you can enable the partner repos and it should give you more packages but right now they are not up and running
<nikolam> 14mins ETA minimum
<gnomefreak> nikolam: for update or dist-upgrade?
<nikolam> dist
<gnomefreak> nikolam: is it upgrading all the cserver and perl packages?
<gnomefreak> xserver
<penguin42> partner repos?
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39060/
<gnomefreak> penguin42: they are in sources.list if clean install
<gnomefreak> penguin42: they were the commericial repos
<gnomefreak> penguin42: # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<rom> hi
<bur[n] e1> anyone familiar with this?  I'm seeing it as well.  http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg466821.html
<gnomefreak> nikolam: ok that should do it than. when done with that just make sure you run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rom> one kubuntu gutsy, I can modify the sound volume with my keyboard, but I can only choose 89% or 100%
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Ah I haven't got that
<gnomefreak> nikolam: that will make sure everything is good
<rom> -one +on
<gnomefreak> penguin42: upgrade?
<nikolam> gnomefreak: Okidoki. Ok.
<gnomefreak> penguin42: or tribe4-5?
<rom> I can't select under 89%
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Upgrade
<gnomefreak> penguin42: thats why
<gnomefreak> penguin42: they dont work anyway for now
<gnomefreak> penguin42: add them after release or add now and just leave the # for both of them
<afief> When pressing print screen on my keyboard nothing happens, is there a way to get a screen capture anyway?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Thanks
<gnomefreak> afief: its because compiz is running
<gnomefreak> afief: you have to enable it in conpiz
<gnomefreak> or gconf-editor should have it as well
<cps1966> thats dumb
<gnomefreak> agreed
<bur[n] e1> lol
<gnomefreak> but compiz takes over you keyboards config
<gnomefreak> because it uses it for other things
<cps1966> i'm about to give up on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> cps1966: eh its nto that hard
<gnomefreak> not
<afief> I guess the printscreen should be enabled by default... it's one hell of a lifesaver sometimes
<cps1966> well if you had my machine everyting is hard
<nikolam> cps1966: Dont give it up ;) You know the song :)
<cps1966> fsck dies at boot
<gnomefreak> afief: if you turn conpiz off it works (this is something i will ask about since i keep forgetting i makinga note
<d1006> afief: tbh I never use printscreen
<gnomefreak> cps1966: oh that is always fun :( i believe i saw a bug report on that as well
<afief> d1006, well, I use it to show people my node setup in blender, tell friends what "unfindable" button to press....etc
<gnomefreak> applications>accesories>screen shot
<cps1966> getting daily now see if it was fixed
<gnomefreak> cps1966: what date were you using?
<d1006> afief: yeah i'm sure it's pretty useful for some peeps :)
<cps1966> beta1
<bur[n] e1> cps1966: works here on gutsy of today
<gnomefreak> cps1966: that should been fine
<gnomefreak> cps1966: but i have seen people have issues
<gnomefreak> just cant remember if in here or bug report
* gnomefreak needs to go out for a bit cant sit here all day
<cps1966> yeah but its not took over an hour to get OO crap that i dont use  and i wish it would let you pick your own stuff you want installed
<cps1966> gnomefreak:  when you have 1.9 TB its important
<Plinskin> d1006: hi, im back
<Plinskin> it didnt work
<d1006> Plinskin: didn't find any useful info?
<d1006> tell me your laptop info...
<stonebear> d1006: sorry bout that, i think so
<d1006> stonebear: mm? sorry i forget what you said/i said ^_^
<stonebear> Anyone know how to get more than 2 workspaces?
<d1006> ah
<bur[n] e1> now if only flash player would work with compiz so we could watch the office in wobbly, transparent glory, life would be wonderful!
<d1006> well if you have compiz you need to install compizconfig- blah settings manager
<d1006> to enable more desktops
* penguin42 suggests not having the config thing is a bug
<stonebear> thanks
<d1006> bur[n] e1: I hope you mean the real The Office with Ricky Gervais ^_^
<Plinskin> d1006: no, i didnt
<d1006> stonebear: compizconfig-settings-manager
<bur[n] e1> d1006: i appreciate them both...
<nikolam> For screenshots: sudo apt-get install scrot  http://linuxbrit.co.uk/scrot/
<stonebear> sweet, thanks d
<d1006> Plinskin: you'll need to share your laptop details (make/model etc) with us then
<d1006> bur[n] e1: :P
<penguin42> nikolam: If you want command line you can always do   convert X: blah.jpg
<nikolam> niice :)
<Plinskin> siemens-fujitsu, cpu:intel core2duo santa rosa, grafics: intel GMA x300, hd: sata 160gb with a volume of 40gb for windowsxp, wifi intel 4965AGN, RAM 2gb
<nikolam> gnomefreak: Done update/dist-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39063/ Reboot?
<d1006> Plinskin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474693&highlight=BusyBox+v1.1.1
<d1006> santa rosa machines do have probs with ubuntu atm afaik tho
<Plinskin> thats y i wanted to get the 7.10 version
<nikolam> Plinskin: 7.10 is developer version still. For stability use 7.04
<d1006> nikolam: to be fair, santa rosa systems are presumably even less supported in feisty
<cps1966> kernels to old
<nikolam> Didn`t know that.
<Plinskin> its not stable 4 me. i have changed so many configs that it has many bugs 4 my system
<d1006> Plinskin: does it change anything when try the 'live boot=break' boot option?
<cps1966> i had to move to 2.6.23 series kernel
<Plinskin> no
<d1006> Plinskin: if cps1966 is running a santa rosa system maybe he can help you more than i ^_^
<cps1966> na i'm not but have lots of hardware
<d1006> apart from trying the various boot options i have no suggestions what so ever and can only ominously say that i've heard santa rosa and bad linux experiences a lot recently
<Plinskin> i have 2.6.22 kernel and my computer freezes sometimes when im downloading things, i cant run beryl properly, startup aplications doesnt always work...
<d1006> "Turns out all those with Santa Rosa processors couldn't even start the system."
<Plinskin> thats y i wanted gutsy
<d1006> "According to people commenting on the relevant bug in Launchpad, the alternate CD works fine."
<d1006> did u try the alternate CD?
<d1006> Plinskin: I highly suggest reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536414&highlight=santa+rosa
<d1006> it seems possible to get it working
<d1006> but gutsy doesn't seem like a 'work out of the box' solution for your santa rosa problems
<d1006> if that's what you're after ^_^
<nikolam> :So it works fine with kernel re-compile?
<d1006> looks like it might simply need special boot option or a bios tweak to me
<nikolam> so santa rosa should use alternate cd and enable legacy emulated HD settings in bios.
<yeager> why does rsvg-convert consume 100% cpu during the first minutes after a reboot?
<cps1966> why do all ubuntu mirrors choke your download so much
<cps1966> 450kbs to 5 kbs
<cps1966> looks like a problem on the fat end
<frostburn> a lot of updates last night
<penguin42> WEIRD!
<penguin42> If I tap this 3 button mouse on the desk it generates button 4 and 5 events!
<nikolam> Please click button 5 on mouse to continue.. :))
<cps1966> hit it with hammer it might do 6 and 7
<hylje> hit mouse9 to continue
<penguin42> I'd just started using it and wondered why the window was sometimes scrolling
* penguin42 wonders if it is actually a 5 button mouse without the wheel fitted
<nikolam> Its hidden ability to mouse and mouse is m$oft-controlled. Bill Gates possessed it :))
* penguin42 opens up mouse
<cps1966> anyone for vista to xp upgrade
<nikolam> Hack-a-mouse: Add 2 more buttons to your mouse, and feel better :))
<nikolam> I am more for xp to ubuntu upgrade :)
<penguin42> weird - it looks like a 3 button mouse internally
<nikolam> I once had bugs in my computer and bios died. Actally I had ants in apartment those days :)
<BHSPitLappy> that must have been back when bios chips were made from sugar
<Ben_Cs> if i use feisty, and CLI: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  , then i'll be upgraded to gutsy right?
<BHSPitLappy> Ben_Cs, no, because your sources are feisty sources
<Ben_Cs> so what will the above command accomplish?
<bur[n] er> aww... pidgin doesn't let you run ! commands!!
<bur[n] er> ubotu: tell Ben_Cs about Upgrade
<BHSPitLappy> if you change your sources and do that, then you'll be good... though I encourage searching for a published way of doing this rather than taking my word
* penguin42 is usign it through a PS/2->USB converter - but I can't imagine how it could do this
<BHSPitLappy> huh
<bur[n] er_> !upgrade | Ben_Cs
<ubotu> Ben_Cs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<BHSPitLappy> I
<BHSPitLappy> I've only heard of usb -> ps/2
<Ben_Cs> ok. but what does: dist-upgrade do then?
<Gnontghol> "Getting upgrade pre-requists failed"
<cps1966> just edit /etc/apt/sources.list put gutsy in place of feisty
<Gnontghol> cps1966: thanks
<cps1966> then do sudo apt-get update
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DanaG> run it with no parameters, for a nifty GUI.
<Xero> DanaG, I like my Aptitude with marshmallows, not GUI.
<Xero> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<cps1966> flunky
<Xero> Does that actually have a different outcome, or is it simply a command that tells ubotu to reply "Failed"?
<cps1966> !itime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cps1966> that why he flunked
<jussi01> ok, I think it hates me... :(
<jussi01> My pc now has decided to have a screen bigger than mine actually is...
<sebastian> does anybody know how to add arbitrary characters to the keyboard when alt+another key is pressed?
<sebastian> i saw there is an option for  in the keyboard preferences dialogue, but no such thing for say british pound key
<jussi01> Is there a way to reinstall a package and all its dependencies?
<Turms> jussi01: apt-get install --reinstall package, obviously just for the main pkg
<jussi01> Turms: no, that only reinstalls the main package
<Turms> jussi01: yes
<jussi01> I want all the deps reinstalled also
<Turms> jussi01: apt-get install --reinstall list of pkgs
<sirrus> Good evening. Does anyone know whether rt2500 is working in latest snapshot of Gutsy with WPA?
<jussi01> Turms: yes ok. but its a big list and I dont really want to type it out....
<sirrus> It didn't when I did a clean install from gutsy beta iso
<sirrus> Anyone has any experience with rt2500 + WPA in latest snapshot of gutsy?
<jussi01> !repeat | sirrus
<ubotu> sirrus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Turms> jussi01: well another way would be remove --purge the main pkg and than perform an upgrade-system which would remove all the unneeded pkgs among them there should be the pkgs on which the main pkg depended provided that some of them are not needed by some other pkg
<Jamesinator> On boot, GDM loads in 640x800 and when I try to log in, the screen goes to the default background and hangs
<Jamesinator> I'm on the latest devel release of Gutsy
<Jamesinator> This rather limits the use of Ubuntu as a "desktop" operating system, hence why I'm typing this on the recovery terminal in IRSSI
<jussi01> Jamesinator: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jussi01> !find 2.6.22-12-rt
<ubotu> Found: linux-headers-2.6.22-12-rt, linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-12-rt, linux-image-2.6.22-12-rt, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-rt, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-12-rt
<Centaur5> Does anybody know if pxe installs are broken in Gutsy?
<ray_> any one know hoe to get mplayer tp play the new real player for mate like real 10 or real 11 dose
<ray_> only dose up[ to 9 i need the newer formate thanks
<ray_> rooms dead
<ray_> penguin42 still here
* penguin42 is
<penguin42> do you have an example  of a real 10 or real 11 stream?
<ray_> penguin42 i use mplayer and need the new file formate that real used mplayer only dose up to 9 any plug in for mplayer to get real 11 or 10 files to work
<ray_> rea
<ray_> yes
<penguin42> if you can point me at one I can try it here
<ray_> ok
<ray_> penguin42 will do hold on please
<ray_> http://service.real.com/test/
<penguin42> ok
<jussi01> OK, my resolution is bigger than the screen. Anyone know how to fix it?
<ray_> penguin42 im a disbility person but when comes to pc im a wiz
<ray_> hope understand all
<ray_> penguin42   what i do to play the new 9 8 and 10 and 11 formte
<ray_> ?
<penguin42> nod
<ray_> formate
<ray_> penguin42 what mean?
<penguin42> you are right - I can't play the type 10 streams
<ray_> penguisin42  what i do any plug in can he;lp with th
<ray_> this
<ray_> ?
<asobi> so fyi, and I know this isn't the right place to report it, but the gutsy installer fails silently when a windows partition is given a mount point
<asobi> install just finished but only because I gave my windows partition a blank mount point
<ray_> how i remove a file that has root user privlige
<asobi> this thread has the problem and solution listed - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560055&highlight=gutsy+install+freezes
<ray_> penguin42 what i do to play the 10 files?
<penguin42> ray: I'm sorry, but I don't know anything which will do it
<ray_> penguin42 is there any codedx
<ray_> penguin42 hoe i remove a file that has root privige
<ray_> to it says user is root
<penguin42> use sudo to become root
<ray_> penguin42 yes but wehat command
<ray_> sudo not ssure wat command
<slackern_> ray_, sudo rm filename
<penguin42> ray_: Try the commands here for realplayer   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<ray_> will not remove in a folder the root file
<osmosis> Why is there no ubuntu-xen-server  package on amd64 ?
<mwright1> Hi, just wandering if I can update to Gutsy release if I install the beta with no hassles
<osmosis> mwright1: nah...still has bug
<mwright1> is it the same repo as the final release around Oct 18?
<ray_> slack i tryed you command get this err rm: cannot remove `doc-pak': Is a directory
<ray_> what i do
<secion8> anyone have luck running the desktop effects with an ati radeon 200m?
<mwright1> Also is there a xen kernel?
<mwright1> osmosis: what is the bug?
<osmosis> mwright1: bugs...lots of them.
<Tenso> Maybe
<osmosis> mwright1: are you doing xen ?
<ray_> what i do with my err
<mwright1> This is just to get a LTSP going under Xen on top of a Centos5 dom0
<osmosis> mwright1: ive been playing with xen on gutsy for weeks, but it has issues, and it doesnt seem like there is anyone around to fix them.
<mwright1> need to get it working then switch my users from FC7 to gutsy when the relase comes out
<osmosis> mwright1: why are you using a Centos dom0 ?
<mwright1> cause it has 5 years support, and because we are a Centos / FC shop
<mwright1> but we use LTSP for 50 users, so we want to try the desktops on ubuntu
<secion8> I also tried using xgl but it was extremely slow
<mwright1> we have lots of RAM on a HP DL385 quad core
<osmosis> mwright1: how is the xen support on centos ?
<Tenso> Busola is a retarded halo loving biiiaaatch
<mwright1> so we can switch some users over for testing -- Redhat has no sound under LTSP while LTSP is native to ubntu and has sound
<mwright1> osmosis: Xen support on centos is fine
<osmosis> mwright1: how about on fedora core 7 ?
<penguin42> mwright1: There appears to be a linux-image-2.6.22-12-xen package
<osmosis> mwright1: what version of kernel? what version of xen ?
<mwright1> fedora 7 - ok we tried to do something fancy - ended up running the centos kernel in FC7
<osmosis> penguin42: my issue is that it fails on AMD64. Works pretty good on 386 actually.
<osmosis> penguin42: check this out..  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ubuntu-xen&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<penguin42> ah I hadn't actually tried it
<mwright1>  2.6.18-8.1.14.el5
<osmosis> penguin42: no server package for amd64.
<mwright1> 2.6.18-8.1.10.el5xen
<osmosis> penguin42: and even without the meta package, if I try installing the linux-xen  i get an unbootable kernel.
<mwright1> is running on the FC7 box
<mwright1> in any case want to get Xen going with ubuntu
<osmosis> mwright1: do you want a ubuntu dom0 or a ubuntu guest ?
<mwright1> osmosis: ignoring xen -- is the beta version in the same repos as the release?
<mwright1> ubuntu guest
<osmosis> mwright1: you want debootstrap then
<penguin42> mwright1: It's a beta because things are expected to be fixed
<osmosis> mwright1: or xen-tools
<osmosis> penguin42: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=gutsy&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=linux-xen&searchon=names
<mwright1> sorry -- trying to understand - I'm happy with it being beta - -want to know if it's the same repos.
<penguin42> mwright1: Ah, all the repository addresses etc are the same
<mwright1> ie if I setup the entire environment - come Oct 20 i can do a apt-get update
<osmosis> mwright1: uhh...yah,  gutsy repository is all there is.
<mwright1> ok so I can start on it now - it will just be a bit buggy but apart from that it is identical to the relaese
<mwright1> great -- I appreciate that
<penguin42> mwright1: It will probably be fairly close unless they have found something particularly broken needing fixing
<secion8> How do I speed up xgl with the fglrx driver, I am running ati radeon 200m in ubuntu gutsy beta
<secion8> The refresh rate is extremely slow? Please help me
<ray_> ok i inbstalled real player how i open it
<ray_> not showing in sound and video at all
<ray_> how i open it any one see my q
<soundray> !intelhda | taggie
<ubotu> taggie: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<taggie> thx soundray, in earlier alphas, i had installed alsa by hand, and it worked great
<taggie> my main concern is that this is a pretty common chipset, in a really popular laptop (thinkpad t60) and it seems strange it would require any special handling out of the box
<secion8> Anyone? Please?
<ray_>  any one know how to add the real player icon back in sounbd and vido i cant figer it our
<taggie> i figured i'd do a full wipe-reinstall to help out the beta cause. and this is really the only issue i have. absolutely everything else is working.
<darkangel_> should i install gusty beta (ubuntu)
<kaminix|away> What does a freeze mean? I understand that something's stopped, but what is? What changes can still be made after a freeze?
<darkangel_> im new to ubuntu and all should i update to the  7.10 beta or wait for the real update
<penguin42> wait
<rico_> has anyone encountered any problems with totem? it once worked (w/ gstreamer backend), but I tried replacing it iwth the xine backend and it wont play any videos anymore. same with trying to bring it back to gstreamer
<darkangel_> penguin42: was the wait for me ?
<rico_> darkangel_, probably best to wait, it's only a few days from now :)
<darkangel_> rico_: true
<penguin42> darkangel_: Yes, I'd wait
<darkangel_> penguin42: ok plus my pc wont install the beta anyway
<penguin42> darkangel_: If you have a spare machine or a VM to try it in
<darkangel_> penguin42:  nope just my pos laptop
<penguin42> darkangel_: Ah then I'd wait; but you might like to try the CD without installing it, and if it doesn't work please bug report it with the model of the laptop
<sid> I'm using a dell inspiron 1100 laptop, with Intel 845G graphics.
<darkangel_> penguin42: cd where? its a 9yr old 333mhz compaq lol im getting a kick ass laptop for christmus
<sid> I am running the latest gutsy, and when I boot, everything is in a small box. It doesn't uset he whole screen
<sid> X seems to be forced to use 800x600, but it doesn't use the full screen
<rico_> darkangel_, you can try downloading the gutsy beta .iso and burn it to a CD. then you can boot to it and try it live (w/o installing it to your HD)
<penguin42> darkangel_: Haha OK - borrow a USB CD drive :-)
<darkangel_> penguin42: i could find a link for a cd then again is it that much differernt
<sid> I tried to specify vga=773 in grub on the kernel line, but when I do this..nothing shows up
<ray_> how i remove all of real to start fresh inclding the one i installed from real.com
<ray_> so i get fresh install
<ray_> any help
<kRush> sid, is this only whilst booting or also on the desktop?
<sid> kRush: both
<rico_> anyone know of any issues with gutsy with Totem not being able to play DIVX files (or most other video formats of rthat matter)?
<penguin42>  sid: If it was only in X then I'd think it might be related to one of the parts of this bug; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/49827
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49827 in xorg "Available resolutions incompletely set to 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480" [High,Confirmed] 
<sid> penguin42: This isn't a wide screen laptop
<penguin42> sid: True, it is a laptop with screwy res however
<maccam94> my synaptic touchpad doesn't seem to work when switching to another user via fast user switching. it's like it's locked to the first session or something.
<maccam94> this has been a bug for a couple weeks now
<ray_> how i remove all of real player folerds?
<maccam94> anyone know of having to set options manually or anything?
<penguin42> sid: If you scroll near the bottom of that there is the last entry by Bryce Harrington; it lists 3 commands to try and submit the results of to that report - they might help
<ray_> folders i mean
<ray_> hi room
<ray_> hi room how i remove all of real player folder so i start fresh
<ray_> ?
<ray_> so it remakes it right
<ray_> its nor making i right
<ray_> saying i have other one in here
<sid> I can't seem to start X at all. I can't get to a login screen
<ray_> any see my q?
<sid> It shows me some video dialog gui
<maccam94> ray_: rm -rf ~/.realplayerrc
<slackern_> btw which tool is used for to configure "Custom Visual Effects" with compiz-fusion enabled?
<penguin42> sid: Hit ctrl-alt-F1 - what do you see?
<maccam94> actually the -rf is unneccessary
<sid> penguin42: vt1
<penguin42> any text?
<maccam94> ray_: just rm ~/.realplayerrc
<sid> yes, login etc
<ray_> maccam94 ok did now what
<penguin42> ok, so at least that is OK
<maccam94> ray_: but idk about removing mozilla plugins
<maccam94> ray_: then apt-get remove --purge realplayer (or whatever the package is called)
<penguin42> sid: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<ray_> maccam94 how do i
<ray_> maccam94 telling me not installed
<ray_> what now
<maccam94> ray_: then that's not the right package name, or it wasn't installed via apt/synaptic
<slackern_> slackern, i'll answer my own question compizconfig-settings-manager needs to be installed to be able to use the custom option.
<kRush> sid, is your laptops bios up to date? it's known to cause trouble
<sid> kRush: yes
<sid> It has the very latest, A32
<cps1966> well the only way this will boot is fastboot
<secion8> does the ati 8.41 driver work with ati radeon 200m cards?
<maccam94> if i want to file a bug in fast user switching, where do i file it? i wouldn't say it's so much a problem with the applet...
<MugginsM> so gutsy seems to have missed our changed daylight savings times in NZ. Dapper and Fiesty seem to have gotten it ok
<ray_> maccam94 how i add the real player icon to the sound and video didnt make one
<maccam94> ray_: ALT + F2. run this: alacarte
<maccam94> ray_: go to the sound/video section
<maccam94> ray_: click "New Item"
<ray_> maccam94 ok now what i do
<maccam94> ray_: set the name to Real Player
<sid> kRush / penguin42 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/117892
<maccam94> ray_: set the command to realplay
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117892 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "i810/intel xorg drivers hang Inspiron 1100" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sid> Looks like this bug is confirmed.
<sid> since feisty
<ray_> maccam94 ok now what
<maccam94> click where it says No icon and choose one you like
<maccam94> ray_: then hit ok and close alacarte
<maccam94> there should now be an entry in the menu
<ray_> maccam94 says i need a command
<ray_> befor i close it
<maccam94> i told you, for command put realplay
<ray_> maccam94 never got that in text never cme throw
<ray_> is it a aplation
<ray_> maccam94
<ray_> its mine end not yours
<ray_> maccam94 thanks so much
<awkorama> hi allz
<maccam94> ray_: no problem
<ray_> maccam94 do i need mplayer
<awkorama> is there a reason to install restricted driver for ait radeon mobility 9600 on gutsy (will desktop effects work with it) ?
<ray_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<maccam94> ray_: mplayer or vlc can do everything realplayer does and more
<maccam94> ray_: are you new to ubuntu?
<rico_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ray_> maccam94 just to 7.10
<ray_> maccam94 im a disabod on dsability person not great speller but real good on pc
<rico_> anyone know how to make VLC only have up to one instance open?
<rico_> :p
<ray_> i mean disability person
<Myrth[home] > hi, i've just upgraded to gutsy and most kde icons became generic doc icon... how do i fix it?
<savvas> gotta love the automatic report :)
<cypherdelic_> greetings
<r3m0t> did grub/volumeid break today?
<sid> o shit
<sid> it works now
<cypherdelic_> beta runs well
<sid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/117892
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117892 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "i810/intel xorg drivers hang Inspiron 1100" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sid> I downloaded the xorg.conf from Charles Ulrich, located here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8180312/xorg.conf
<cypherdelic_> what about the next releaese whats the release name?
<sid> Gutsy?
<slackern_> Hardy Heron is after Gutsy
<jussi01> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<Meroigo> cool name
<crdlb> at least it's easy to spell :)
<jussi01> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<jussi01> :)
<r3m0t> since when did all the media switch to DVD?
<savvas> i thought the mascot was supposed to be a gibbon, not an adjective :P
<maccam94> gutsy gibbon
<maccam94> feisty fawn is just called feisty, gutsy gibbon is shortened to gutsy
<maccam94> etc
<jussi01> r3m0t: it didnt afaik
<r3m0t> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<Pici> !codenames
<r3m0t> tribe 5 was CDs, now we're on DVDs all of a sudden
<ubotu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
* penguin42 can't help but think there will have to be a laurel package on Hardy
<Pici> r3m0t: There are still CDs available on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<r3m0t> this *is* cdimage.ubuntu.com
<r3m0t> are DVDs now recommended?
<maccam94> r3m0t: why?
<cypherdelic_> libxul depends on wrong libxul-common package
<r3m0t> I'm curious. also does this now include live+alternate+alternate for servers?
<Martinp23> r3m0t: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<r3m0t> ah thanks.
<Martinp23> There are CDs there - I'm not sure why there are DVDs only on cdimage. - took me ages of wondering about it before I found the releases.. subdomain :)
<r3m0t> now I have a choice! this is too difficult
<r3m0t> I think I'll pick the x86 desktop CD.
<sid> Now X works fine, but the console doesn't work fine. it's too small
<searayman> when i try an enable desktop effects in gutsy it doeesnt work any ideas?
<sid> and vga=foo doesn't help at all. if I do vga=773, it shows nothing, same with vga=791
<r3m0t> sorry for the silly question: how do I, as a one-off, make my computer shut down two hours from now?
<sid> r3m0t: go to a terminal type "sleep #ofseconds; shutdown -h now"
<sid> So two hours is 120 minutes, times 60 seconds.
<r3m0t> sid: I was thinking the same, but I would need to sudo bash first. :-P
<sid> sleep 7200; shutdown -h now;
<r3m0t> well, that's an acceptable solution.
<sid> yes, or just login as root
<Martinp23> sudo shutdown -h 120m
<sid> and you can control alt l, to lock the screen
<sid> so no one touches anything
<searayman> when i try and enable desktop effects the screen blinks and it says desktop effects coudl not be enabled
<sid> ahh, it's built-in to shutdown now
<r3m0t> it's sudo shutdown -h +120m for future reference
<Martinp23> sudo shutdown -h +120
<r3m0t> sorry, I was still wrong
<r3m0t> heh heh, good night everybody
<secion8> Can someone help me through getting xgl to run on ati radeon 200m.
<Martinp23> ooof sorry - my fault :)
<hype_> hi :)
<hype_> any hints why the new gstreamer equalizer appears in mplayer, but doent make effect? (all alsa seems quite broken for me: creative audigy 2)
<Xero> My laptop's wireless won't work. It is bcm48xx compatible and ndiswrapper/driverloader refuse to make it work.
<secion8> I Installed it but it is very slow.
<RAOF> secion8: Are you using Compiz?  'cause there's a bug in the fglrx drivers which makes xgl+metacity slow.
<Xero> The bcm48xx firmware is installed in /lib/firmware and the card still refuses to do anything at all. Wired networking somehow works, though.
<Martinp23> Xero: Which laptop?
<secion8> Where are the options set for xgl in ubuntu 7.10, Seeing as we do not need all those login scripts to get it running.
<Xero> Martinp23, Dell Inspiron B120
<Xero> Quite old and slow.
<RAOF> secion8: In /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-session
<secion8> xgl used to run perfectly before this new way of running xgl.
<afief> Hello, I to have two soundcards(one's actually a modem) and the sound driver appears to be outputing through the modem, how can i change this?
<Xero> dmesg returns nothing of use and lspci returns Broadcom something. I can't quote it because the laptop is off.
<secion8> RAOF: Thnks
<savvas> some help please? when an application crashes, it opens apport to send some info, but where is that info stored? It look like it doesn't save it anywhere in the report list
<maccam94> Xero: do you mean bcm43xx?
<Xero> maccam94, yes.
<Xero> As I said, I can't quote it :)
<maccam94> Xero: you've confirmed that it does indeed work with bcm43xx?
<maccam94> and not ndiswrapper?
<Xero> maccam94, it does -not- work with it. The firmware loads and the card is not detected.
<maccam94> Xero: yeah, the firmware is incomplete
<maccam94> have you tried specifically modprobing bcm43xx?
<Xero> maccam94, yes.
<Xero> And ndiswrapper/driverloader
<maccam94> i've done that and gotten the interface to show up, but actually connecting to an access point fails
<maccam94> ndiswrapper works for me though :-\
<Xero> maccam94, wait. Let me try something. If i load them both, it does as you described.
<Xero> The interface appears as eth1
<afief> Hello, I to have two soundcards(one's actually a modem) and the sound driver appears to be outputting through the modem, how can i change this?
* Xero waits for his amazingly slow laptop to boot.
<Xero> !patience | afief
<ubotu> afief: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Xero> !repeat | afief
<ubotu> afief: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tretle> whats the story with those animal wallpapers?
<saeed> hi all
<nergar> hello
<maccam94> tretle: what do you mean by wallpapers? the ones on the incoming artwork page? or the one included in the wallpaper package?
<searayman> can i gte help with desktop effects on gutsy please?
<savvas> searayman: what do you mean?
<penguin42> searayman: Possibly - just ask a more detailed question
<Xero> maccam94, the bcm43xx does indeed show an interface. However, this interface is basically useless, can't connect to anything, and phailz0rz on WEP auth.
<searayman> savvas: it just say it cant be enabled when i try an dturn them on
<searayman> savvas: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1226/1460466106_f9bd154767_o.png
<Martinp23> Xero: Does this help at all? http://www.mepis.org/node/11915
<maccam94> Xero: yeah, i think i have a 4306 and it can't connect with bcm43xx
<nergar> i'm having a problem with gutsy beta http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563231 (instead of pastebin)
<savvas> searayman: graphics card?
<searayman> savvas: nvidia
<savvas> searayman: did you download the nvidia restricted driver
<penguin42> nergar: Odd - what type of machine is it? Anything unusual about it?
<Xero> Martinp23, lol!!!!!
<savvas> searayman ? :)
<nergar> penguin42: no
<searayman> savvas: in restricted drivers i enabled it....do i need to download soemthign else too?
<savvas> ah
<nergar> penguin42: its a dell inspiron 6000
<penguin42> nergar: Have you run any Linux on it successfully?
<Xero> Martinp23, i'm going to try that.
<savvas> no, it should be fine, searayman .. did you restart after installing it?
<maccam94> Martinp23: that's an intel card
<searayman> savvas: yes
<nergar> penguin42: yes, slackware, debian, edgy, dapper, feisty, zenwalk, sabayon
<maccam94> Xero, Martinp23: i don't think the broadcom cards usually have physical switches for them (i know mine doesn't anyway)
<penguin42> nergar: Have you tried another CD burn just in case?
<savvas> searayman: well.. I'm out of ideas heh, unless you haven't updated your pc with update-manager, I can't think of anything else. which graphics card do you use?
<searayman> savvas: GeForce2 MX/MX 400] 
<nergar> penguin42: no, i'm out of cd
<nergar> s
<Martinp23> maccam94: Mine on a dell 1501 (AMD64) does have one on fn-F2
<savvas> searayman: maybe it's too old for graphics
<savvas> I mean 3d effects
<searayman> savvas: i had compiz fusion on here in feisty...
<Martinp23> though it's likely that YMMV
<penguin42> nergar: Hmm, how about reading the CD back under another Linux to check it can be read?
<wsjunior> i installed virtualbox ose on my kubuntu gutsy beta, but there isnt any usb section, do i need to create it somehow?
<maccam94> savvas: which graphics driver are you using?
<maccam94> savvas: nv or nvidia?
<Xero> Martinp23, wireless was disabled in the BIOS.
<nergar> penguin42: the cd works, i chacked the cd for errors and checked written data when i burnt it
<frostburn> anyone else have a problem with the screen randomly flickering on gutsy 64 with restricted nvidia binaries
* maccam94 sighs
<maccam94> Xero: lol
<Martinp23> Xero: :D
<Xero> Martinp23, I'm still not sure if it works. Don't lol and smile yet.
<maccam94> afief: do you still need help with sound?
<penguin42> nergar: OK, hmm it's an odd place to hang - how hard does it hang - does capslock still work? Can you ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<nergar> penguin42: i'm using the live cd right now
<afief> maccam94, yes please
<nergar> the only thing that hangs is ubiquity
<penguin42> nergar: So can you get to a shell to see if there are any errors?
<maccam94> afief: go to system -> preferences -> sound. under Default Mixer Tracks you can choose the device
<savvas> maccam94: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544840
<nergar> penguin42: lol, never thought off that :)
<savvas> oops
<savvas> searayman left
<savvas> bah
<afief> maccam94, should i restart?
<maccam94> afief: i don't think so
<penguin42> nergar: Two thoughts; 1 how much RAM do you have?   2) Before the installer is run it isn't using your hard drive at all is it? e.g. mounted one of the hard drives partitions or done something stupid like enabled the swap partitition - but I doubt it's either of those
<NightBird> so, I just upgraded to gusty.... but I can't get past the login screen....
<penguin42> NightBird: But you get the login screen OK?
<NightBird> yeap
<nergar> penguin42: its very weird, this is the 4rd time i install gutsy, i been testing it since tribe 2, never had any problems
<penguin42> NightBird: So what happens when you try and log in?
<penguin42> nergar: Hopefully from a shell you'll be able to find out if there are any errors
<NightBird> penguin42: it ends up with the just blue background of the login screen
<nergar> penguin42: 1 gb ram, and also tried unmounting the swap partition and nothing else was mounted
<afief> maccam94-away, nothing:(
<penguin42> NightBird: I think there is an option on the login screen to choose a session type and one of the options is 'failsafe' try that
<NightBird> that one gets me the konsole to pop up, but that's it
<NightBird> doesn't appeared to be managed(this is on a kubuntu gutsy)
<penguin42> NightBird: I can't honestly remember how much failsafe noramlly gives
<Xero> Holy magical death powers. The BIOS trick worked.
<Martinp23> Yay :D
<penguin42> NightBird: If you can get a failsafe login I'd probably try moving all the .kde* files to a temporary directory and see if you could log in now
* Martinp23 lols and smiles
<penguin42> nergar: So if 'free' shows 0 swap, and everything is unmounted, I think I'd check dmesg and /var/log/messages for any errors and see if the ubiquity task or anything else is still running
<nergar> penguin42: it hung again and no output
<penguin42> nergar: OK - but you've got a shell?
<NightBird> penguin42: trying that now
<NightBird> penguin42: doesn't appear to be working
<nergar> penguin42: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ubiquity
<nergar> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<penguin42> NightBird: Try moving your .qt directory as well
<Xero> I have wireless.
<penguin42> NightBird: and any other .k* - in a lot older versions of KDE I've seen it leave a lock file around which it then hung on during startup very occasionally
<Xero> It can stream music and download codecs for said music all in about 5 minutes because its crappy wireless that doesn't in any way parallel the speed of my almighty wired desktop connection.
<nergar> is the beta ISO built daily like the alpha?
<NightBird> penguin42: do you know where the options for the session types are stored?
<Martinp23> nergar: There is *an* image built daily - let me find the link
<Xero> NightBird, I used to know.
<Xero> Something like /usr/share/Xsessions
<penguin42> NightBird: Sorry, no
<nergar> thanks Martinp23
<Martinp23> nergar: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ - however it's probably best to use the beta iso on releases.ubuntu.com - I downloaded the daily image today and it failed during the installation.
<nergar> :( the beta also failed for me
<Dr_willis> Bumner - no packages for my G15 keyboard in the repos. :( heh.
<Martinp23> nergar: Ahh :( - I've seen some suggestions of using a tribe cd and apt-get upgrading from that.
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-30
<NightBird> Xero: close, but xsessions, not Xsessions :P
<nergar> maybe, but i guess i'll wait for the next beta or release candidate, meanwhile i'm going with zenwalk
<Martinp23> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ mini.iso there could work better, but yeah, it might be worth just waiting.
<Xero> NightBird, glad I could help. Lol
<NightBird> Xero: well... it didn't exactly fix things yet...
<Xero> NightBird, oh.
<Xero> NightBird, good luck then.
<NightBird> gah.... it almost makes it, I see the desktop, then the x server restarts
<Xero> Wow. Ubuntu 7.04 gets -amazing- battery time.
<Xero> An hour and 45 minutes of running Compiz nonstop (with all the pretties) and Totem streaming from a nearby computer.
<Xero> That includes the GPU "intensive" goom visualization, which I would expect to eat battery like a ravenous mole.
<savvas> whereas vista?
<Xero> savvas, Vista lasts about 30 minutes at 100% batt.
<Xero> Nothing special going on.
<savvas> well 1-0 for gnu/linux then :)
<Xero> Actually, about 300-5 for gnu/linux
<penguin42> Xero: I think there's been a bit of work on power; 'powertop' is an interesting tool
<Xero> penguin42, another 1-up for Ubuntu, then. No wonder I ditched XP about half a year ago.
<Xero> Desktop: 1024MB RAM, 2.4GHz processor, 80GB HDD 128MB VRAM, Gutsy
<Xero> Laptop: 512MB RAM, 1.4GHz processor, 40GB HDD, integrated vid, Feisty.
<NightBird> ....I'm getting an "X: client <n> rejected from local host (uid 1000)" error in my kdm.log... could this be related to the error I'm getting?
<penguin42> yes
<NightBird> ok
<NightBird> how do I fix it?
<penguin42> NightBird: None of your disc partitions are full are they?
<NightBird> no
<penguin42> hmm ok, have you got a .Xauthority file ?
<NightBird> yes
<NightBird> move it elsewhere and see if that helps?
<savvas> NightBird: the computer doesn't like you, you got rejected :) just kidding :p
<NightBird> savvas: then I'll whip it into submission
<savvas> now that's the spirit!
<NightBird> my computers don't work with me, they work for me
<Xero> My computer works with me, but if I must, i force it to work for me.
<Xero> As in the case of my laptop which miraculously got wirelessed today.
<NightBird> penguin42: what should I do with my .Xauthority file?
<NightBird> penguin42: I tried moving it, restarting X, then logging in... didn't help
<penguin42> NightBird: Damn - hmm if you log in in safe mode and do an ls -l of your directory are the files owned correclty by the right user? Can you create a file in there?
<NightBird> everything is owned by me in that directory, and I can create files there
<NightBird> (including the hidden files)
<NightBird> ... why do I have multiple .DCOPserver's running...
<NightBird> er... multiple .DCOPserver files
<Xero> !find glib-gettextize
<ubotu> File glib-gettextize found in libglib2.0-dev
<Xero> For some reason the lappy didn't have that.
<penguin42> NightBird: I think I'm out of ideas
<dashua> Is there a bug for the sounds events not working in Gutsy Beta?
<branstrom> dashua: I have the same prob, I think.
<dashua> They work fine in sounds under preferences, but not sound when activating events.
<dashua> Ok
<branstrom> Haven't searched for existing bugs
<branstrom> Yes, that's the way it is here too.
<dashua> Ok, I'll check bugzilla.
<tomilburn> hi, please can someone help me with an external harddrive prob that has been bugging me since feisty release
<penguin42> tomilburn: What happens
<tomilburn> its not auto mounting
<tomilburn> it just stoped after i started with feisty, ive been with gusty for a while now, and still no luck
<tomilburn> i can see it with fdisk -l
<penguin42> and can you mount it by hand?
<tomilburn> yes
<tomilburn> and in fstab
<tomilburn> but dont get the icons
<tomilburn> my usb stick drive things work just fine, and ipod
<penguin42> I know this is a little odd; but have you tried taking it out of fstab?
<tomilburn> yer, its not in there
<tomilburn> sorry
<tomilburn> i put it in then back out for testing
<tretle> those animal wallpapers should be included with the default installation
<tretle> i noticed the elephant one is there now
<penguin42> tomilburn: I assume you have the ;'mount removable media' button ticked in preferences?
<tretle> just need a few more for variation
<tomilburn> they are creating a bit of a stir
<tretle> thast becasue they are quite good
<tomilburn> ha ha, i hope so
<tretle> and unique
<tomilburn> where is it?
<tretle> and suite the ubuntu down to the ground
<penguin42> tomilburn: Removeable media preferences
<tomilburn> yes, its ticked
<penguin42> hohum - I don't know how the icon stuff is done
<penguin42> where are these elephants then?
<tomilburn> it should be in your wallpapers automaticaly
<tomilburn> its good, im using it
<tomilburn> dont know if its a real elefant though
<tretle> the giraffe one is quite good also
<tretle> and lion one
<tomilburn> havent seen the giraffe
<tomilburn> just lion
<tretle> they may need to strip out the ubuntu logo though
<tretle> as thats what they did with the elephant one
<tretle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-giraffe-1680x1050_2.jpg
<tretle> thats the giraffe
<tretle> all of the animal wallpapers seem more polished
<tretle> and professional
<tretle> i really do hope they get included as default
<penguin42> Hmm I don't seem to have it - file names?
<tomilburn> im not sure, it just appeared in the dialogue for me (only the elephant one)
<tretle> yuppers
<tomilburn> and only a few day ago, you updated
<tretle> elephant one is the only one included atm
<penguin42> yeh updated this morning
<tretle> elephant one is quality
<tretle> although
<tomilburn> elephant-skin.jpg
<tomilburn> in usr/share/backgrounds
<tretle> when you set the panel to transparent you cant see the menu writing
<tretle> applications, places, system
<tretle> you have to up the saturation
<tretle> but still lovely wallpaper
<tretle> would give gutsy a good first impression
<penguin42> Ah yes that is nice (I was looking in /usr/share/wallpapers)
<thompa> i tried the beta in a partitioned laptop with xp and it fails to install grub. How can I reinstall grub?
<penguin42> you should be able to run grub-install from the CD - but depending how far it got it might not have all the stuff setup to boot your XP and your gutsy
<tretle> did u install xp before or after gutsy?
<thompa> before,
<tretle> hmmm
<tretle> not sure
<cliechti> the update manaer does nothing but re-display the list.. how do i fix that
<thompa> tretle: it installed fine on my other computers
<tretle> had problems with grub myself a few days ago and ended up getting grub working but unable to boot into windows anymore so i just did a fresh install of both
<thompa> i cant reinstall windows it too painful esp on laptop
<serengeti> hi. I've upgraded from feisty yesterday. is it a known bug that trackerd is using up all the available cpu time? it doesn't get in the way because it seems to run with a very low priority but well, cpu use is at 100% all the time for the last couple of hours...
<serengeti> and, ~/.cache/tracker dir is over 1GB even though there's almost nothing to index in my home dir
<archlich> thompa, check out $grub-install you also might want to check out the gentoo install docs at the grub section
<serengeti> just a bunch of avi files
<maccam94-away> thompa: if you can download and burn cd's, i recommend using super grub boot cd
<maccam94-away> it can automagically fix broken grub boot records
<shadylookin> anybody else have a problem with installing the beta where it keeps reloading the X system everytime it loads so that you get stuck in an infinite loop of reloading?
<penguin42> serengeti: Yes I believe that is known
<serengeti> uh, ~/.cache/tracker is 4.4G now...
<thompa> maccam94-away: thanks where do i get that
<maccam94-away> thompa: http://sgd.howto-linux.de/download/binaries/sgd/cdrom/sgd_current.iso
<penguin42> serengeti: Try doing an update - I believe the issue is fixed/eased
<cliechti> hm. is "current dist not found in meta-release file" a normal message for update-manager?
<serengeti> penguin42, ok I just did an update, I'll try to log off to see if it's fixed. thanks :)
<penguin42> also
<penguin42> serengeti: There is an option to disable the indexing
<thompa> can it create a grub record as I dont even have one, im still live an install seems  finished but no message to reboot
<maccam94> thompa: it can scan for kernels i believe, and make a grub.conf, and write a master boot record. i think you're good as long as there's stuff in /boot/
<maccam94> thompa: wait
<thompa> ok
<maccam94> thompa: i think i remember reading about that bug
* maccam94 checks the wiki page for the beta release
<thompa> i dont care for windows, just the kids laptop
<thompa> maccam94: nothing in boot like menu
<maccam94> The desktop CD sometimes suffers kernel oopses in the "unionfs" driver, which manifests itself as random program crashes, the installation getting stuck, or similar. It usually helps to just reboot and restart the installation. (https://launchpad.net/bugs/144945)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144945 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "kernel Oops in unionfs with l-u-m version 2.6.22-12.32 using Edubuntu amd64 daily 200709025" [High,Triaged] 
<serengeti> penguin24: I think it's indexing all of my drives by default instead of just the home folder like beagle used to.. I get lots of .java files from Sun's JDK in the results
<thompa> in /boot/grub is only device map
<maccam94> thompa: if you're in the livecd it wouldn't be /boot, because that's /boot of the livecd
<serengeti> I'll try deleting ~/.cache/tracker and logging off
<thompa> that makes sense
<maccam94> thompa: as the wiki states, just rebooting and restarting the installation works
<thompa> sda2 is my linux part
<thompa> maccam94: ive tried a couple of times before the beta with the alpha , no go
<thompa> maybe the beta works
<maccam94> k
<thompa> maccam94: ill try installing again thanks
<maccam94> if it doesn't, and there's stuff in /media/ubuntu/boot or /mnt/ubuntu/boot/ (it might not be called ubuntu), you can try the super grub boot cd. but you need to be able to burn the iso, and it won't work if the installation isn't complete with the actual installation part
<thompa> got the iso ksthan
<thompa> iso
<thompa> maccam94: will it maybe add xp to menu
<thompa> im going to try the grub iso first
<DM|_> I keep getting ailed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) when trying to upgrade from the upgrade manager?
<DM|_> anyone have the repos i should add for terminal dist-upgrade?
<DM|_> anyone?
<Dr_willis> change feisty to gusty is about it i thought
<Dr_willis> Wonder if the !upgrade factoid is done
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<penguin42> DM|_: Probably worth checking you have enough free disc space - are there any other errors from gzip?
<DM|_> penguin42 i have over 25g availe :(, just that one when trying to use Upgrade manager
<DM|_> penguin42:  gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<rustlerhar1> has anyone updated to gutsy recently
<DM|_> im trying to now...
<cliechti> update-manager is broken here. it just reloads the list. -c /-d both make no change to this. any idea?
<DM|_> Im getting a gzip error what about u cliechti
<cliechti> im running gutsy since many weeks and update-manager is broken since a long time too
<DM|_> anyone have repos to add to sources list?
<DM|_> so i can do a terminal update
<serengeti> rustlerhar, I upgraded yesterday
<cliechti> DM|_: i dont see any relevant error message, at least nothing like that
<maccam94> thompa: it will, yes
<rustlerhar1> serengeti: i tried after beta freeze and it killed my system
<penguin42> I'd hope for something more than gzip saying it has an error
<furenku> hello, i wonder whether the -rt kernel works with nvidia drivers now?
<serengeti> rustlerhar1, are you sure it upgraded completely? my update kept failing on Sun JRE package and I had to restart in recovery mode... for some reason I was able to finish the update from there
<rustlerhar1> apt get didnt install and it told me to use apt to get
<DM|_> So yeah... I need the repos, and cant find them on the forums, can someone pastebin their gutsy repos please
<serengeti> rustlerhar1, what happened?
<furenku> is it a good idea to install the gutsy -rt kernel on ubuntu feisty?
<penguin42> I guess it might work - but why do you want to?
<serengeti> DM|_, Irish mirrors: http://dpaste.com/21004/
<DM|_> thanks
<furenku> penguin42, the thing is, i heard this gutsy -rt kernel is compatible with nvidia; which is not the case of the feisty one
<cliechti> is it relevant for update-manager what it is in /etc/debian_version ?
<penguin42> furenku: I'm guessing there is a lot more than just the kernel to get nvidia to go
<furenku> maybe i should wait till gutsy is released?
<DM|_> 18 days
<Gforce005> Where looking at dumping windows, and moving into linux "ubuntu", it would seem that its more develop in-house compare to kubuntu "correct" ?
<AmyRose> Is there a way to avoid GPG errors when using the debug symbol repos?
<cliechti> how do i find out the release name? its should be gutsy but how can i verify that?
<NightBird> Gforce005: kubuntu ispart of ubntu
<NightBird> er.. is a part
<NightBird> wow
<NightBird> that line was horrible now that I look at it...
<NightBird> kubuntu is a part of ubuntu.
<NightBird> kubuntu is just a kde interface instead of the normal gnome interface
<Gforce005> okay,
<Gforce005> but heard that Mark, bless ubuntu
<Gforce005> and not kubuntu
<Gforce005> is that due to the KDE (Kde 4) org ?
<beerfa2> Gforce005: Canonical does not produce kubuntu, so why would Mark bless it?
<Gforce005> whom does
<kurros> why does mark get to bless things?
<AmyRose> Gforce005: I heard that Mark is a KDE user
<Gforce005> really
<AmyRose> Yes
<Gforce005> been hearing more about ubuntu in the news... than kubuntu
<cliechti> heheh if that were all our problems.. ;-)
<beerfa2> kurros: because he's the one footing the bill maybe?
<AmyRose> Gforce005: http://dot.kde.org/1147097810/
<AmyRose> Gforce005: Another one: http://dot.kde.org/1160932072/
<AmyRose> :D
* AmyRose thinks Kubuntu is a million times better than (G)Ubuntu :P
<nosrednaekim> amrk beless kubuntu as well, both are developed by Canonical
<nosrednaekim> *mark blesses
<nosrednaekim> Jonathon Riddel, the main kubuntu dev, is employed by Canonical
<maccam94> Ubuntu is the main distribution; KUbuntu, XUbuntu, and EdUbuntu are official derivatives
<cliechti> how can i fix the update-manager that does just nothing instead of installing the packages it shows?
<Gforce005> oh really
<AmyRose> It wouldn't make sense for Mark NOT to "bless" Kubuntu too, seeing as he's a KDE user.
<nosrednaekim> maccam94: in a sense that is correct, in a sense it is not.
<NightBird> ...crap.... my wireless device isn't been seen anymore...
<nosrednaekim> mine is :)
<darrend> is the new bluetooth-applet supposed to replace gnome-bluetooth?  Because the first one fails for me bt the old one still works ok..
<nosrednaekim> yay!
<Gforce005> what about this 3d desktop heard that is going to be in 7.10, kubuntu does not have it
<NightBird> well, if my wireless is down, nothing is keeping me from doing a complete wipe when it comes out in a few days
* AmyRose detests GNOME and hopes Icaza runs it into the ground with his crazy plans involving Mono, and would like to see Kubuntu become the "main" one...
<beerfa2> that's because KDE will reinvent compositing instead of using compiz
<NightBird> er... compiz and beryl are both fine with running in a kde interface
<maccam94> Gforce005: Also, the preferences utility that Ubuntu is using is for setting Compiz is for Gnome
<nosrednaekim> yalp.
<osmosis> anyone know how to figure out what the actual differences are in the meta-packages  ubuntu-xen-desktop  and ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64  ?
<nosrednaekim> Hey, GNOME is good for some people, I'm not dissing it. I like KDE better but that just my opinion
<NightBird> osmosis: one is for 32 bit systems, the other for 64 bit systems?
<maccam94> the amd64 one will just be all of the same packages compiled for 64-bitness
<osmosis> NightBird: they are meta-packages...what is different about them ?
<beerfa2> I just love gnome/kde debates :-)
<hydrogen> yes
<AmyRose> hahaha
<hydrogen> because its always obvious
<NightBird> osmosis: the packages they point to
<hydrogen> that the only people in them with intelligence
<hydrogen> are those who prefer kde
<osmosis> NightBird: without having gutsy installed, is there any way to see ?
<NightBird> hydrogen: I thought you were going to say the only people in them with intelligence are the ones that aren't in them :P
<nosrednaekim> hydrogen: trying to REALLY start a flame war?
<NightBird> osmosis: ?
<osmosis> NightBird: what is actually different about them ?
* AmyRose hugs hydrogen
<level1> hi, I'm having a lot of trouble with knetworkmanager
<AmyRose> XD
<AmyRose> level1: What sort of trouble?
<osmosis> hydrogen: trolltech wouldnt ever have gone GPL if it wasnt for gnome.
<level1> ran sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon to try to get some error messages, and all I got was...
<level1> NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.NotSupported - Access type not supported
<beerfa2> nosrednaekim: is insulting ones choices won't work, insulting ones intelligence is sure to work ;-)
<level1> over and over
<nosrednaekim> beerfa2: and if that doesn't work... insult their mom.
<Gforce005> hmm, what can't the people at kubuntu make a kde version of :setting Compiz is for Gnome
<level1> AmyRose: it's basically doesn't want to connect to some networks, especially my school's network
<osmosis> trolltech and KDE never gave an official appology to Richard Stallman for violating the GPL.
<nosrednaekim> Gforce005: its not *GNOME* its gtk.
<AmyRose> level1: I am sorry, but I have not found a workaround for that problem... I have to use a script that disables Network Manager at my school
<NightBird> osmosis: the 32 and 64 bit packages?  one is compiled for 32 bit cpus, the other for 64 bit cpus
<osmosis> My inspiron 1420, you know...the one that dell ships with ubuntu. Well the wireless on gutsy beta doesnt work.
<level1> AmyRose: also, it keeps forgetting about my school's network, so I have to reenter the data
<maccam94> Gforce005: they probably will, but they basically have to duplicate a lot of efforts that the people writing the gtk applets are making
<osmosis> NightBird: how could it be compiled? its a meta package....it doesnt get compiled.
<maccam94> osmosis: really? guess it's a good thing i haven't upgraded yet
<cliechti> update-manager troubles anyone?
<NightBird> osmosis: meta packages are packages that are used as a collection for other packages, which may have compiled items in them
<level1> osmosis: at this point, if there was any conflict, qt would be forked into gpl so fast
<hydrogen> osmosis: that doesn't mean that gnome's at the least last five releases have not basically been "Implement this or that feature that kde has had for a year or two"
<AmyRose> I don't see a need for a separate KDE version of CompizConfig Settings Manager though... I have no problems using a GTK utility to configure Compiz as long as it works ;)
<osmosis> NightBird: how can I see a list of the packages that a meta-package installs?
<osmosis> level1: wha????  you can't fork something into GPL.  It has to be GPL to allow forking.  duh.
<level1> AmyRose: what do you mean disable Network Manager
<level1> osmosis: gpl isn't the only open source lincence
<NightBird> osmosis: try apt-cache depends
<level1> osmosis: and qt is under the qpl
<osmosis> hydrogen: who cares if kde had it for the last two years. all that matters is today and the future. Im not going to run something because of features it did or didnt have years ago.
<hydrogen> osmosis: except that it still doesn't have half the features
<osmosis> level1: the trolltech license didnt allow forking to GPL.
<hydrogen> and definatly won't once kde4 starts getting polished
<beerfa2> hydrogen: feature list is not the most important factor
<osmosis> NightBird:  only problem is im not booted off gutsy right now.
<hydrogen> beerfa2: yea, your right.. sometimes I like to limit myself so that I feel more like the average human
<beerfa2> depending on your goal
<hydrogen> </sarcasm>
<nosrednaekim> hydrogen: and KDE4 doesn't really count as the present since it nowhere near usable
<osmosis> hydrogen: once it start....yah, sure.  if they havent started yet, they are in trouble.
<DM|_> ok help... im getting this error
<DM|_> Failed to fetch http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<beerfa2> hydrogen: use the software that suits your needs, but don't dog on software that suits other peoples needs
<AmyRose> level1: My script to get on-line at my college first runs this command: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop
<hydrogen> beerfa2: but thats whats fun!
<maccam94> i thought KDE4 wasn't making it into gutsy
<maccam94> at least not as default
<osmosis> the whole gnome kde debate is so dumb. All that really matters is C or C++ since thats what they are written in respectively. And everyone knows that C++ sucks.
<beerfa2> lol
<nosrednaekim> osmosis: heh
<AmyRose> osmosis: I can't stand GNOME's "features are bloat!" mentality
<level1> AmyRose: but how do you get online then?  I thought NetworkManager was basically essential to internet access
<AmyRose> level1: No, it's not. It just makes things easier when it works
<hydrogen> osmosis: yet gnome is doing its best to get away from the low levelness of C because they are consistantly limited
<osmosis> AmyRose: yah, that bugs me too. I think its getting better though.
<level1> osmosis: you're a troll, and thats not true
<beerfa2> AmyRose: right, and having unused cpu cycles sucks too
<maccam94> osmosis: i just like as few running processes on my system as possible, so if i want to use a KDE app in gnome right now it's not ideal, because a whole lot of KDE processes need to run for the KDE apps to look nice/run with all of their features
<osmosis> level1: linux torvalds says C++ sucks.
<gnomefreak> osmosis: AmyRose stay on topic
<hydrogen> osmosis: he also says gnome sucks :)
<level1> osmosis: and yet he likes kde, so whats your point?
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> I'm sure there are better homes for all this fun
<hydrogen> how about /dev/null ?
<gnomefreak> everyone move this topic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AmyRose> level1: My script just stops NetworkManager and then calls wpa_supplicant and dhclient manually
<serengeti> well, after the update 3d effects stopped working... compiz --replace says "Comparing resolution (1152x864) to maximum 3D texture size (1024): Failed."... which is weird since it worked 10 minutes ago. Should I file a bug or something? never done that tbh :)
<level1> AmyRose: oh, how is that done?
<nosrednaekim> serengeti: what video card?
<level1> AmyRose: my school uses wep, as all the networks are cloaked
<serengeti> radeon 8500
<Gforce005> okay, its looks like kde... I did read that kde 4 beta 2 is out
<nosrednaekim> serengeti: which drivers were you using?
<AmyRose> level1: I spent about 2 weeks Googling to find out what kind of a config file I'd need, and then my script calls wpa_supplicant, then waits about 10 seconds, then calls dhclient. It works...
<penguin42> serengeti: If something is broken then please file a bug (checking that one hasn't already been filed)
<gnomefreak> Gforce005: it is but there really isnt anything there
<serengeti> nosrednaekim, ati
<Gforce005> really ?
<gnomefreak> Gforce005: you have klipper ;)
<osmosis> yah, so I filed a bunch of bugs for xen on amd64. I wonder if anyone will be available to get them fixed before final release.  146986, 146997, 147014, 138859
<level1> hmmm... maybe I just live with the mediocre connectivity that I can get, that sounds like a lot of work
<Gforce005> gnomenfreak: trying to dump windows
<gnomefreak> Gforce005: no menu to run things most things dont work plasma works but just barely
<gnomefreak> Gforce005: than use reg. kde until 4 is more developed
<AmyRose> level1: I can give you my script if you're interested
<nosrednaekim> Gforce005: But KDE 3  still rocks.!
<Gforce005> probably a month
<hydrogen> Gforce005: wait for beta3 at a minimum
<hydrogen> which should be out this week
<Gforce005> okay
<serengeti> nosrednaekim, I mean the opensource driver ati, not ati's driver :)
<Linux_Galore> KDE 4.0 wont be worth using till it hits 4.1
<Gforce005> have about 12 system in the office
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: they are tagging it this wekk release should be week 2 in oct
<level1> AmyRose: okay, I'll take a look... why don't you dump it in pastebin and I'll dl it?
<Gforce005> want to move to Linux
<Linux_Galore> <-- loooooooooooong time KDE user
<nosrednaekim> serengeti: hmm ok, I was thinking it uninstalled the driver or something...but thats not it.
<level1> Linux_Galore: pretty sure kde 4.0 will never hit 4.1... kinda a conflict of numbers there, 0 not being 1 and all
<nosrednaekim> Linux_Galore: just like Vista won't be worth it until SP1
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Gforce005> is the kubuntu 7.10 beta stable to try it on a machine ?
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: How dare you compare FOSS to Microsoft sludge? :P
<penguin42> Gforce005: It depends; there are some known bugs - some people are more lucky than others; most have a mostly working machine
<level1> Gforce005: it is, but we recomend you use 7.04 until a month from now, you'll be just as happy
<Gforce005> okay
<nosrednaekim> Gforce005: if you are just switching (i.e. no previous experience with linux) just use fiesty.
* AmyRose is using Gutsy because she prefers to help with bug reports =3
<DM|_> someone.. please help....
<Linux_Galore> Im pretty happy with Gutsy right now, no serious issues, GLX isnt working still with the legacy Nvidia driver (have all the glx stuff in my xorg.conf file)
<DM|_> Failed to fetch http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<gavintlgold> hey, I installed more updated nvidia drivers with the driver from the website. Is that going to bite me in the behind if I update to gutsy now?
<level1> Gforce005: as I understand it, gutsy doesn't add very much anyways, just polish and bug fixes, so you won't be missing anything
<nosrednaekim> you can upgrade easily
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: lol
<nosrednaekim> serengeti: go to #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> and ask there
<gnomefreak> use another mirror
<serengeti> nosrednaekim, well, glxinfo seems ok, x.org's log looks good too. But the login screen is using some strange resolution that doesn't even match my screen's aspect ratio
<nosrednaekim> gavintlgold: you'll lose them, but thats about the wirst that will happen.
<Gforce005> had some experience with bsd
<nosrednaekim> serengeti: you using kubuntu?
<gavintlgold> nosrednaekim: so I won't be dumped into a shell, or failsafe x?
<level1> serengeti: what about the desktop?
<serengeti> nosrednaekim, no, it's regular ubuntu upgraded from feisty
<gavintlgold> nosrednaekim: everyone talks about envy being evil and stuff... is that true?
<nosrednaekim> gavintlgold: for safety purposes, change the xorg driver to nv before upgrading.
<DM|_> gnomefreak its not a mirror problem, something else is going on
<Linux_Galore> gavintlgold: herd both bad and good things about envy
<Linux_Galore> heard*
<nosrednaekim> gavintlgold: never hear of envy being evil. just automatix
<level1> Linux_Galore: I've only heard bad things
<DM|_> envy > all
<Gforce005> level1: really does not add much..
<gnomefreak> DM|_: that error is a mirror problem
<gavintlgold> nosrednaekim: like for example, on #compiz-fusion the !envy factoid is "no."
<nosrednaekim> lol.
<level1> nosrednaekim: I don't understand automatix, I mean, how hard is it to install all that yourself?
<gavintlgold> and they seem to think it's not good...
* gavintlgold shrugs
<DM|_> gnomefreak it happens with the ubuntu repos too
<Linux_Galore> if you look in the forums regarding envy some people have had a good experience others a nightmare
<gavintlgold> nosrednaekim: ok, will do
<gavintlgold> :) thanks
<nosrednaekim> level1: if you are trying to get skype for 64 bit... trust me.. its hard
<gnomefreak> DM|_: than you have a DNS issue more than likely but ubuntu mirrors work fine
<serengeti> level1, it seems that the update messed up my monitor's specs. It's an old Samsung 700 ift that has to be configured manually, because DCC info is wrong
<penguin42> what is 'envy' ?
<DM|_> gnomefreak got a different mirror for me?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: garbage
<user_> Anyone downloading flv's from youtube, does your playback in movie player have like a dot grid layer over it? Didn't have any clarity problems in feisty
<level1> nosrednaekim: it just that ubuntu's package names are a little irrational to new users, I mean, I want to sudo apt-get install mp3, not sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Linux_Galore> penguin42: a app thats installs and sets up your nvidia driver
<Linux_Galore> an*
<penguin42> Ah
<ffm> firefox -ProfileManager
<ffm> does not seem to work properly. It just starts up firefox for me.
<Linux_Galore> penguin42: has a habbit of breaking things though
<serengeti> level1, it's on the list in Screens and Graphics, but even though the desktop is ok now, login screen still uses wrong resolution
<penguin42> ffm: Yes I see that as well
<ffm> level1: but libxine-extracodecs is the name of the package.
<gavintlgold> does ubuntu+1 have failsafe X? i heard something about that
<gnomefreak> penguin42: it installs graphic drivers from their sites nvidia.com ati.com  and it wont allow you to remove everything that it did like build nvidia-resticted-modules so when you go to upgrade or install ubuntu package for those drivers it will fail
<nosrednaekim> ffm: not in gutsy...
<gnomefreak> gavintlgold: yes
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: did it change names?
<Linux_Galore> good o'l libxine-extracodecs, lazy mans way of getting it all done with one package
<gavintlgold> cool, so if i broke the driver i would still have an x? (that's what it seems like)
<gavintlgold> that's what i thought that meant
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Ah, building binary modules is always a pita
<nosrednaekim> gnomefreak: restricted-extras
<ffm> So , noone has any idea why firefox -ProfileManager does not work?
<gnomefreak> ah nowe i remember ty nosrednaekim
<penguin42> ffm: firefox -no-remote -ProfileManager seems to work
<nosrednaekim> gavintlgold: yeah... and if you change to nv before hand.. it PROBABLY won't crash in the first place
<ffm> penguin42: thanks.
<gavintlgold> :)
<penguin42> ffm: I suggest bug reporting that
* gnomefreak going to bed while these packages build
<wers> anyone here having problems with the new appearance preference app?
<user_> Any other gutsy users have grainy playback of saved flv videos ?
<AmyRose> level1: http://www.geocities.com/amyrose2048/wctcwlan.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> wers: uninstall blubuntu
<gnomefreak> all of its packages
<wers> I have not installed blubuntu
<gnomefreak> thats #1 reason why it breaks (ther emay be others but that is the well known cause)
<wers> the only appearance-related app I installed is Tango
<AmyRose> level1: You must agree to the terms of the GPL version 3 though =P
<Linux_Galore> Im really impressed with the NuvoX (Extra) Ver 0.7 icon set http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/nuvoX?content=38467
<Linux_Galore> even a deb package on that page
<gavintlgold> wish me luck :) ... it'll probably be done downloading in a few days :P
<nosrednaekim> Linux_Galore: its int he repositories as well
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Linux_Galore> nosrednaekim: when I looked last time it only had the old version
<nosrednaekim> oh... hmm
<Linux_Galore> nosrednaekim: the deb on that page works perfect with gutsy
<AmyRose> Linux_Galore: Why would you even need a .deb package anyway?
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose: because Im on a debian based distro
<nosrednaekim> 64 bit?
<Linux_Galore> 32
<Linux_Galore> I wouldnt have though it would mattered with the icon set
<nosrednaekim> Linux_Galore: its just icons though... why should it matter?
<Linux_Galore> thought*
<AmyRose> Linux_Galore: I thought you could just install icon tarballs from the icon settings dialog
<user_> How difficult is debian to install and use in comparison to ubuntu?
<cliechti> ok "mark all upgrades" isn't doing anything in synaptic but the re are 80 packages outstanding
<penguin42> user_: Not that much harder; it's a bit less pretty and easy and not as up to date
<Linux_Galore> user_: Ubuntu is based on debian
<AmyRose> user_: It doesn't have all the drivers we have, which is the main reason I prefer Kubuntu over Debian
<wers> gnomefreak, I just remembered, I also installed Industrial Tango. I am uninstalling it and will see if anything changes
<user_> I realized it was based on debian
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose: er your on crack, debian has more drivers and packages, the complete distro is like 10 DVD's now
<nosrednaekim> user_: a debian install is much more customizable
<Xero> user_: The main difference is customizability and user friendliness
<AmyRose> Linux_Galore: riiiiight, and aren't you the one who doesn't know how to install icons that aren't in deb packages?
<Xero> Ubuntu is more friendly, but Debian Sid is much, MUCH more customizable.
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose: I installed the deb package from the command line I didnt need a clicky newbie tool
<Xero> Linux_Galore, dpkg isn't a 1337 h4xx0r tool either.
<Xero> Wow! 'dpkg -i somepackage.deb'!!!!
<AmyRose> Linux_Galore: I can install icon tarballs from the CLI, so HA.
<Xero> AMAZING! You must be t3h 1337ness in a bag!
<AmyRose> Just throw them in ~/.icons or ~/.kde/share/icons
<AmyRose> or /usr/share/icons if you're brave
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose:  pfft or use buildset with aht Ubuntu flag set
<Linux_Galore> the*
<Xero> I like to compile things.
<Xero> Especially the part where I have to fix dependency errors without a package manager.
<Xero> Beat that.
<Linux_Galore> Xero: or just edit the code :-P
<AmyRose> I hated compiling things until I learned about checkinstall... I just hated not being able to remove programs if I deleted the source directory
<Xero> Linux_Galore, then it won't be as functional. Thine arse loses.
<wasabi> Hmm. So what these days is supposed to maintain permissions on device files?
<user_> I like ubuntu a lot, like gutsy too. Only thing I have found negative about gutsy is the flv's I have saved from youtube have like a dot grid across them in playback.
<wasabi> udev?
<Xero> wasabi, udev/hal
<user_> Anyone else ?
<AmyRose> wasabi: what Xero said
<wasabi> If I want to give a single specific user access to an entire disk, but no other disks, how would I go about it?
<AmyRose> user_: that doesn't say much, since there are a handful of player engines, each of which probably handles them differently
<wasabi> Traditionally I'd use setfacl on the dev node. ;)
<Xero> lol Feisty->Gutsy update on my laptop, using WIRELESS OF DOOOOM
<cliechti> maybe i must rm -rf / as there seems to be no cure to my problems
<Xero> Who else has WIRELESS OF DOOOOOOM?
<branstrom> Hmm, can I make mplayer-nogui display the video filename in the titlebar?
<user_> I let movie player get the codec that it wanted , I just don;t know the gutsy good codecs yet.
<AmyRose> Xero: What is it?
<Xero> AmyRose, working wireless without ndiswrapper/driverloader in linux
<AmyRose> Xero: Then I can answer YES!
<nosrednaekim> Xero: indeed
<AmyRose> I have an Atheros 802.11g card
<nosrednaekim> Xero: Gutsy fixed my atheros
<beerfa2> user_: playing flv in totem works fine for me. Perhaps whatever you're using to save them with is messing them up
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: ah! what card?
<Xero> Something based on Broadcom, made by Intel here.
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose: there is actually a kde compiler tool called kompile
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: I have an Atheros 802.11 a/b/g card, don't know what exact model atm
<user_> Ok using keepvid to save them, works fine in feisty.
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: ah... is it in a laptop?
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose: no brainer to use
<AmyRose> Linux_Galore: I know because I filed a bug on that one :P
<pjman> Hey everyone. Should be a simple question (I hope).... Does "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" work with the new bulletproof-X? What's the bet way to re-create my xorg.conf file in the new beta?
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: what model?
<cliechti> does synaptic have its own mystic database that get out of sync with apt?
<Xero> The wireless driver works better on Ubuntu than Windows. In Windows the range is from my bedroom to the other room (where the router is)
<penguin42> pjman: It worked for me
<Xero> The range on the bcm43xx driver is from the downstairs kitchen to the router room.
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212/AR5213
<Linux_Galore> pjman: I find it works but doesnt do it properly if your using nvidia with glx
<Xero> No, I don't have more than one kitchen. Just pointing out that the computer is a floor and a few rooms away from the router.
<beerfa2> pjman, why not use the new system > admin > screens and graphics ui?
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: That's what lspci has
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: what model of laptop? I think I have the same chipset.
<pjman> Linux_Galore: pardon the stupid question but how do I know if I'm using glx? I've been trying to use the nVidia restricted drivers with Compiz. Is that utilizing glx?
<Xero> pjman, glxinfo
<Xero> in terminal
<pjman> beerfa2: That's what messed up my xorg.conf file...
<user_> Is ffmpeg now a full player?
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: It came with my now-dead Toshiba Satellite A65-S126, and now I am using it in a Toshiba Satellite 2455-S3001 (it came with an Orinoco chipset that worked great but didn't support WPA)
<user_> From synaptic," multimedia player, server and encoder"
<nosrednaekim> ah...ok
<Linux_Galore> pjman: you need glx to be working to do 3D stuff
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: I do love the fact that I could take the Atheros card out of that computer and put it in this one :D
<beerfa2> pjman: be sure to submit a bug about that if it did.
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: miniPCI?
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: Yeah. The neat thing about "built-in" wifi is that it's not really built-in ;)
<pjman> Linux_Galore: I had compiz working (using travino's repos) under feisty so that must be using glx. I'll have to read up on it more to understand it.
<nosrednaekim> lol. i have an extra miniPCI slot... I wonder what I could do with it :)
<AmyRose> This laptop was a year older but cooler than the laptop I had before, and now it's even better after the wifi upgrade
<AmyRose> :)
<Xero> nosrednaekim, install some pizza in it for later use.
<Xero> Hehe
<nosrednaekim> lol.
<nosrednaekim> it'd sure be cooked :)
<AmyRose> I went from a 2004 bargain model to a 2003 desktop replacement :D
<pjman> beerfa2: I will if I can reproduce the problem or narrow down what happened after the upgrade. Does anyone know the difference between system > admin > screens and graphics and system > preferences > screen resolutions?
<Xero> Mine's a 2005 bargain model (the desktop)
<Xero> Originally had only 512MB ram, that's been doubled, now once again obsolete.
<Xero> 2.4GHz processor (not too bad)
<pjman> it looks to me that screen resolutions should not be included with Gutsy... Screens and Graphics looks to do all the same
<nosrednaekim> mine is a midrange 2006 lappy
<nosrednaekim> very decent
<Xero> Mine's good enough to run Compiz at a decent speed, watch my videos, and play my games, so that's what I call "decent"
<nosrednaekim> same here... I can watch HD too
<nosrednaekim> so thats all I need
<Xero> I don't need hi-def.
<Linux_Galore> I find my Nvidia MX420GO setup doesnt have enough grunt for compiz
<Xero> Just pop in a dvd and stare at the rapidly flickering box of colors.
<nosrednaekim> but I do :) we have a nice Myth-backend with two HD tuners
<Xero> I have a TV tuner but it sucks.
<nosrednaekim> Xero: lol...reminds me of a joke.
<Xero> Very blurry, staticy
<Xero> Decided to just not watch it.
<nosrednaekim> Greg: hello,this is Linux tech support,how may I help you ?
<nosrednaekim> User: I am trying to watch a DVD and its jumping
<nosrednaekim> Greg: thats DMA
<nosrednaekim> User: how do I fix it?
<nosrednaekim> Greg:blinck your eyes in sync with the DMA.
<Xero> lol
<Linux_Galore> Ive been using some HP NC's I purchased on an online auction ($24 each x 4) as front ends to me media server (stream to TV) and a N800 as the remote control
<Xero> OMG F>G UPDATE COMPLETE ON LAPPY
<nosrednaekim> Xero: coolo
<Xero> nosrednaekim, Actually, it's still unpacking, but it's done downloading.
<nosrednaekim> ah
<Xero> Wireless is slow.
<Linux_Galore> the HP NC's already run Linux (XFCE desktop) so they are pretty cool
<savvas> that log is real? :)
<Xero> My Wii is going to run Linux in about a year when they've reverse engineered it well enough.
<beerfa2> pjman: screen resolutions is a user level resolution preference (can be different for every user). The admin screens is xorg configuration
<nosrednaekim> savvas: what log?
<savvas> the one you didn't post nosrednaekim
<Xero> The tech DMA
<Linux_Galore> Xero: why wait get a PS3
<savvas> :p
<Xero> Linux_Galore, because I'm poor.
<nosrednaekim> savvas: no lol.... its from a cartoon in a Linux Journal
<Xero> Why else would i be on a 2005 budget desktop?
<Linux_Galore> Xero: off ebay
<savvas> ah darn
<Linux_Galore> heh
<nosrednaekim> lol...
<nosrednaekim> savvas: although I once did do it to someone who complained about it :)
<Xero> My XBox runs XFCE.
<savvas> same solution? :P
<Xero> Firefox, Totem, basic Ubuntu setup, really.
<nosrednaekim> savvas: certainly....followed by a good !dvd for good measure
<Xero> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Xero> Yay!!!!
<Linux_Galore> Xero: companies like HP/IBM/Dell sell their old stock on online auction sites, recently I got a 9 month old HP machine Intel Core 2 duo for US$170 that retailed for over USD$2k
<savvas> !bd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> Unpacking is done. Setup of packages for Gutsy begins now.
<Xero> Linux_Galore, HOLY SH**!!!
<savvas> nothing on bluray discs :)
<Linux_Galore> Xero: brand new
<savvas> !bluray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> !blu-ray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blu-ray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> meh
<Xero> lol
<nosrednaekim> !blueray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !blue ray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blue ray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> !noob
<AmyRose> Xero: You made me hungry for pizza, so I got a microwave pizza :P
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<nosrednaekim> heh
<pjman> beerfa2: thanks for the info
<savvas> oy!
<Xero> AmyRose, lol
<nosrednaekim> cook it under your laptop AmyRose?
<Xero> What's jfgi?
<beerfa2> microwave pizza? eww
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: Nah, thankfully, mine's not like an Apple MacBook
<savvas> do the software burners support bluray discs?
<savvas> like brasero/k3b?
<Linux_Galore> Xero: allot of the ebay sellers get their stuff from on-line auction sites thats why the models often sold are a year old (even though they are new)
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: i've heard of people cooking eggs on those..lol
<Xero> I can cook a micropizza on mine.
<Xero> The video card is overclocked to double its original clock speed.
<savvas> where's the fun in a laser beam cooking your dinner in 5 minutes?
<savvas> you're not even preparing your organism for a food overload :)
<Linux_Galore> savvas: pffft whats about all the un armed sharks
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: Yeah, because "The Macbook is not a laptop!"
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: and if it is a laptop, there won't be a lap anymore.
<Xero> lol
<savvas> Linux_Galore: you might wanna translate that in plain english :p
<Xero> savvas, he's asking about the unarmed sharks.
<Xero> You know, the sharks that don
<Xero> 't have guns
<Linux_Galore> 42" 1920x1080i LCD + kubuntu 7.10 playing anime - fwah!
<beerfa2> I'd be more concerned about the sharks with arms
<Linux_Galore> savvas: aaah look up Dr Evil and sharks
<Xero> What is jfgi?
<AmyRose> XD http://www.appledefects.com/?p=15
<AmyRose> Hi Hobbsee
<Linux_Galore> got an anime club meeting later today at my place
<Xero> Just F-ing Google It?
<AmyRose> Xero: I think you're right about that
<Hobbsee> hi
<Linux_Galore> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Evil
<Linux_Galore> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh7bYNAHXxw
<Linux_Galore> for those who havent watched Austin Powers
* AmyRose is wondering what the heck the difference between a laptop and a notebook is...
<AmyRose> Is it a thermal one (as in the case of Macbooks)?
<nosrednaekim> a notebook is what you get when you no longer have a lap.
<savvas> Linux_Galore: give me the link again when either macromedia makes a working 64-bit browser plugin, or when gnash begins to really work :P
<nosrednaekim> savvas: try nspluginwrapper?
<Linux_Galore> lol nosrednaekim beat me to it
<savvas> nope, I'm using the gnash for now, reporting all the bugs I can find
<nosrednaekim> fastest guns on IRC, thats me
<nosrednaekim> :)
<savvas> that's the point of beta anyway
<Linux_Galore> if you have a wii it can play youtube stuff
<savvas> which irc client are you guys using? xchat?
<dn> don't you have to pay for the web browser?
<Linux_Galore> savvas: Im on konversation
<nosrednaekim> savvas: konversation
<AmyRose> savvas: Konversation
<nosrednaekim> dn: what web browser?
<DM|> ok no matter what i do i cant update to gusty......
<savvas> is there an echo in here? :)
<Linux_Galore> simple clean and does the job
<AmyRose> savvas: Nah, we're just fond of Konversation ;)
<savvas> ah ok
* AmyRose is angry because Gnash only works right in Firefox
<savvas> sorry to disappoint you, but it doesn't
<AmyRose> I can only get videos to work in Firefox, which I hate...
<Linux_Galore> I use to like Xchat but now its like some teenagers myspace app with way too much crap
<savvas> why it's all the fun!
<savvas> that's why I use irssi haha
<savvas> xchat is there though when I like to play my few python programming skills
<AmyRose> oops wrong button
<AmyRose> I can get Gnash to work on YouTube, but only in Firefox.
<Linux_Galore> DONT PRESS THE RED BUTTON!!
<Linux_Galore> heh
<AmyRose> I had to disable the Quit shortcut
<savvas> AmyRose: how?
<AmyRose> savvas: I just install it through the debs in the Gutsy repos...
<skinnypuppy1334> I still can
<Linux_Galore> I wish konqueror could use firefox plugins
<savvas> It's not on gecko :P
<AmyRose> Linux_Galore: Uh, can't it?
<savvas> anyway, duty calls, clinic hours, laters
<Linux_Galore> I like the google preview plugin for Firefox
<skinnypuppy1334> I still can't get saved videos to play without a dot grid layed out over them. I'v installed vlc player and ffmpeg and no change. How can I tell what engine gutsy is using for playback?
<AmyRose> skinnypuppy1334: That would depend on what player you are using under it.
<Linux_Galore> ie it shows thumb images of web pages next to search results
* AmyRose loathes Firefox
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: find out why it doesnt work in konq, and fix it?
<skinnypuppy1334> Amy both movieplayer and vlc media player
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose: I dont like FF myself but konqueror is an incomplete tool for me
<AmyRose> skinnypuppy1334: Try MPlayer or Xine-UI
<savvas> skinnypuppy1334: do you have compiz/3d effects enabled?
<skinnypuppy1334> Compiz is enabled yes
<skinnypuppy1334> Mplayer crashes, haven't tried xine yet
<savvas> there is a video playback plugin..
<AmyRose> Linux_Galore: I like Konqueror and Opera myself
<skinnypuppy1334> savvas a plugin for compiz-fusion? Could you tell me more?
<AmyRose> skinnypuppy1334: You need CompizConfig Settings Manager
<savvas> skinnypuppy1334: sudo apt-get install python-compizconfig
<AmyRose> Hobbsee: Uh, how would I do that? I'm not a programmer... ^^;
<skinnypuppy1334> I've got config manager.
<savvas> skinnypuppy1334: under utility, there's a video playback plugin, try enable it
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: learn programming :)
<savvas> ouch
<savvas> ok I'm really out :P
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: got a speedlearning course on hand?
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: not offhand, but google would
<Hobbsee> techbase tutorials are good
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: I meant SPEEDLEARN not RTFM.
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: :)
<skinnypuppy1334> Enabled the video plugin in comp settings manager, no change. still a black dot grid over the video . I'll get xine and see....
<skinnypuppy1334> I gotta say though I am impressed with gutsy tribe 6 partial upgrade.
<nosrednaekim> skinnypuppy1334: you running XGL?
<skinnypuppy1334> Video is fine in firefox browser though.
<skinnypuppy1334> XGL not that I know of.
<DM|> HELP http://pastebin.com/m597070c9
<AmyRose> skinnypuppy1334: Yeah, if you're using XGL, you'd probably know about it
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: not neccesarily
<nosrednaekim> skinnypuppy1334: do a "glxinfo"
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: XGL is a pain to set up...
<nosrednaekim> and see if you have direct rendering
<skinnypuppy1334> I haven't had to install anything xgl, not using nvidia video either
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: not un gutsy
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: fully (and painfully) automatic
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: You do know that XGL and AIGLX are not the same thing, right?
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: this ain't no idiot
<skinnypuppy1334> DIrect Rendering Yes
<nosrednaekim> skinnypuppy1334: hmm ok.
<skinnypuppy1334> server glx version string: 1.2
<nosrednaekim> skinnypuppy1334: you're not running XGL
<skinnypuppy1334> OK
<skinnypuppy1334> I'll try gxine for kicks.
<skinnypuppy1334> Gxine won't play the flv or the mp4
<beerfa2> vlc
<skinnypuppy1334> vlc and movieplayer both work but have a grid of small black dots all over the video area. Looks like a CAD screen with points turned on
<beerfa2> those have different engines, so probably driver issue or something else
<skinnypuppy1334> Hmmm works well in feisty.
<beerfa2> Submit a bug report
<skinnypuppy1334> Intel 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<beerfa2> that is the purpose of testing the beta after all
<skinnypuppy1334> I will but figured I'd ask around about engines decoders first since I know little about them
<skinnypuppy1334> I was using the feisty codecs non free flawless. I don't know what repo they were from though and whether or how to try them on gutsy
<skinnypuppy1334> Video codecs were the only thing I used automatix for, then removed it from sources.list
<beerfa2> the codecs work fine for me. it's not a codec issue
<skinnypuppy1334> in feisty that is
<beerfa2> at least not a generic issue
<beerfa2> why are you using automatix btw? gutsy auto installs codecs
<beerfa2> you should avoid that automatix crap
<skinnypuppy1334> Those non free automatix codecs were the only ones I could get to do much in feisty
<beerfa2> gutsy detects if you're missing even non-free codecs and installs them automatically
<AmyRose> What I'd like to know is how exactly Automatix screws up a system. I keep hearing that it does, but never anything more detailed than that.
<beerfa2> automatix has no purpose
<nosrednaekim> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<skinnypuppy1334> It did. It got its own codecs when I first opened the video files
<beerfa2> AmyRose: someone posted a detailed review of automatix. google for it
<Pumpernickel> No need to google it, it's linked in the factoid.
<beerfa2> yeah, just noticed that :-)
* AmyRose is reading it
<towlieba> has anyone here installed kubuntu in a virtual machine
<_dan_> i did once
<beerfa2> I booted it as a live cd once...that's all I could take though
<slimz> anyone feel like helping me get my wireless back to roaming mode?
<slimz> for some reason  my system tray icon dissapeared andi had to set it all manually
<_dan_> slimz did u try the windows fix? reboot?
<slimz> also being manually connected like this it keeps randomly disconnecting
<slimz> yes of course
<slimz> there used to be an option in admin->network to switch to roaming mode, but its gone
<beerfa2> is network manager still in system > preferences > session ?
<slimz> yes
<beerfa2> is it running?
<Xero> Feisty also autoinstalls codecs...
<AmyRose> towlieba: Yeah, I have
<AmyRose> Xero: Isn't that only true on GNOME though?
<towlieba> AmyRose, what virtual machine did you use ?
<slimz> rightnow its nm-applet --sm--disable
<AmyRose> towlieba: VirtualBox
<slimz> same for my volume manager
<Xero> AmyRose, I think so.
<defcon> ok I installed Ubuntu Tribe 5 and I have been doing update-manager -d will this update me to the complete Gutsy final eventually?
<_dan_> slimz did u check weather your network card is enabled? drivers loaded?
<AmyRose> Xero: So that's useless to the n00bs who prefer KDE... :(
<defcon> kde sucks
<_dan_> dont use words like n00b
<defcon> i know some driver programmers that use kde, why would they
<towlieba> heres what happens when i try to install kubuntu 7.10 with parallels as the VM and a new virtual hard drive and an iso as the virtual CD
<towlieba> 1. i boot the live cd and see a brief ACPI related error that flashes by 2. i choose the first option which is start/install kubuntu 2. i see the blue kubuntu logo with the progress bar moving back and forth 3. the progress bar hangs at the left of the progress bar. 4. i see the gui for a second then the screen refreshes and goes black 5.  i see starting K Display manager then starting cupsds 6. nothing else happens after
<towlieba>  waiting for 15 minutes
<slimz> _dan_, i didnt need, it is on a thinkpad laptop, the only restricted drivers was for the atheros hardware layer
<skinnypuppy1334> How much ram total and how much are you dedicating to that machine ?"
<_dan_> slimz did u check weather drivers for the card is loaded? and yes, u do need driver for the card
<_dan_> try cat /proc/dev/net
<towlieba> skinnypuppy1334, i have 2gb total, 1gb for the vm
<_dan_> to see weather its there
<slimz> _dan_ none show up for it to enable in restricted drivers, and im using the wireless right now
<slimz> _dan_, i just cant get the applet to start or to go into roaming more
<slimz> *mode
<skinnypuppy1334> You should be ok, I had those problems with only 512,
<_dan_> its not about restirced
<_dan_> slimz ok
<_dan_> the executable for the applet is called nm-applet can u start it manually out of a console?
<Xero> !u | dan
<ubotu> dan: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<slimz> _dan_, slimz@slimz-laptop:~$ nm-applet
<slimz> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<j4> is this thing working?
<Xero> Use the grammar you would use when writing in this channel, please. This channel reflects the Ubuntu community and needs to be very professional and family friendly.
<slimz> wow language bot
<_dan_> xero u can either accept me saying u, or u can ask me to leave this channel and i wont help ppl her anymore, your choice
<slimz> 4real or 1mom mite think 1 4m hackar andcall thecopz
<_dan_> slimz did it start, did u try installed esd?
<slimz> esd?
<Xero> _dan_, I don't even know what to say to that. You could've at least either ignored it or been a bit nicer. If that's how you want to do things, I guess it's not my choice, but yours. Leave if you want, otherwise, stay and do whatever.
<_dan_> its the gnome sound deamon, i dont see a reason why it wont run without out but hmm, did the applet start?
<Xero> Meh. Whatever.
<slimz> _dan_, E: Couldn't find package esd
<AmyRose> !u | _dan_
<ubotu> _dan_: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<_dan_> Xero i am getting tired of ppl, lurking in channel pasting bot commands, accept it, ignore me, ask me to leave
<slimz> Xero,  i need the ubuntu help thanks, not a language lesson
<slimz> this isnt channel ENGLISH
<Xero> slimz, then stop complaining and ignore my request.
<beerfa2> did I slip into the WoW channel?
<Xero> Is it that hard? No.
<slimz> so ignore _dan_
<slimz> is it that hard?
<slimz> no
<Hobbsee> slimz: you should only be concerned that you're putting yourself forward as about 10 years old, by the language you're using
<Hobbsee> but, if you dont care, then..
<_dan_> haha do u really think, saying u instead of you says *anything* abouzt the physical age of a person, well think again if U dont wanna be taken as a child
<slimz> "don't"
<slimz> annoying isn't it?
<_dan_> well back to topic
<_dan_> slimz did the applet start or not?
<AmyRose> _dan_: Yes, it does. =P
<Hobbsee> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_dan_> AmyRose well that says more about than me
<slimz> _dan_, no it did not
<j4> does any one know of a driver for trident that supports open gl or glx?
* Hobbsee will boot the next person who goes on about language.
<Xero> slimz, I try to make the channel a bit more professional. If you don't care, then ignore the request. It's amazing how immature people can take a request by a person and escalate it into an argument.
<DanaG> Whenever I see the letter 'u' alone, I think "oooo".
<Xero> Hobbsee, okay. I'll stop "ranting" (if you can call it that) now.
<slimz> DanaG, that's because you're obviously new to irc
<Hobbsee> Xero: of course, those who like using aimspeak can easily be ignored, too.
<_dan_> slimz i had the same problem with tribe 5 whenn i installed it but it went away in a few days, do u have the latest packages?
<_dan_> Xero whatever makes u feel yourself superior *yawn*
<beerfa2> Xero: someone who's language like "(09:48:31 PM) Xero: Just F-ing Google It?" shouldn't preach at others
<slimz> _dan_, no i am running an upgrade now, but it keeps timing out and starting again, i guess i will just let it finish, then look into it further afterwards
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<slimz> lol
<Hobbsee> anyone else?
<slimz> wow thanks guys
<Xero> slimz, I have been on IRC for years. Maybe I enjoy not getting into a habit and getting my grades screwed up at school? I'm not superior, either, _dan_.
<DanaG> Actually, I think 'u' intentionally.
<Xero> Now boot me.
<_dan_> slimz sry i cant help u anymore, maybe some other ppl will join
<DanaG> s/u/oooo/
<DanaG> It makes the other person sound bad.
<slimz> the guy is just trying to help me, this is the last time i come to this channel
<DanaG> Okay.
<Hobbsee> did i miss anyone?
<Xero>  Sorry for being a grammar Nazi, but I wasn't really trying to start a flamewar.
<Xero> Lol.
<skinnypuppy1334> HA
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b %*!*@c-24-126-30-244.hsd1.wv.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<AmyRose> Xero: I think ubotu is more of a grammar Nazi.
<skinnypuppy1334> Is there a web based forum for gutsy beta users?
<Hobbsee> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Hobbsee> skinnypuppy1334: yes, in ^
<skinnypuppy1334> thx bot + Hobbsee
<hdevalence> I'm having problems with Kaffeine
* AmyRose is confused
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %Xero!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %*!*@c-24-126-30-244.hsd1.wv.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
<hdevalence> It won't start, and when I run from a console with --verbose, it doesn't give me anything, not even the usual "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171"
<Xero> Why was I under a silence ban anyway? Not picking at or on anyone. I just want to know why I was under silence when others who did the same thing weren't.
<AmyRose> And why was I /removed?
<Xero> AmyRose, don't push it. I'm likely to get kickbanned just for asking that.
* Hobbsee wonders why it's so hard for people to drop the issue, and behave.
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: i warned pepole - i said i'd boot anyone who continued with the language discussions.  and you did.
<Xero> Hobbsee, sorry. Didn't know I was carrying it on. Just said I didn't mean to start a flamewar.
<Hobbsee> Xero: fair enough
<AmyRose> I didn't mean to start a flame war either
<Xero> AmyRose, I don't think you did. You just fanned it a bit (so did I)
<Xero> Okay. Back on topic before anyone else gets ban/removed.
<hdevalence> Should I file a bug report? How would I go about doing that?
* AmyRose has to sort out dependency problems in Aptitude anyway due to today's updates
<Xero> Ouch.
<hydrogen> !bug | hdevalence
<ubotu> hdevalence: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Xero> Yeah. My laptop is updating F->G
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: which ones?
<hdevalence> The only reason I'm running Gutsy is that Feisty doesn't like my hardware...
<hydrogen> so what will ubuntu do after Zany Zealot is released?
<AmyRose> Hobbsee: Mostly the openoffice.org ones. Somehow these packages aren't being configured
<Xero> hydrogen, Oney One.
<AmyRose> hydrogen: Hopefully we never have a release called THAT
<_dan_> hydrogen start over again, there is actually a faq question for that i remember reading somewhere ;)
<skinnypuppy1334> Can't wait for Antsy AntEater
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: use apt-get -f install
<hydrogen> I'd think that one would have to start using double letters...
<Xero> Gooey Grub.
<Xero> The version that fixes a lot of problems with the bootloader.
<AmyRose> Hobbsee: Thanks, I forgot about that command
<Hobbsee> we have problems with the bootloader?
* Hobbsee tripple boots, occasionally quadboots, and has no trouble here.
<Xero> Hobbsee, no. There probably will be, though.
<Xero> Even GRUB/LILO aren't perfect.
<skinnypuppy1334> Gutsy handled installing a tripple boot grub for me with 704 and winderz
<level1> Xero: whats the deal with grub 2?  is it any better?
<Xero> level1, never tried it.
<penguincentral> hi.  I am having trouble with the realvnc viewer in gutsy.  I can't enter my password in the window given when i type in vncviewer <ip address>.
<Xero> I've heard it sucks, though.
* hydrogen waits for aarus aardwolf
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> aahrus aardwolf
* AmyRose ditched Windows 3 years ago =)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %*!*@c-24-126-30-244.hsd1.wv.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<skinnypuppy1334> I have to have windoz for mastercam
* Xero ditched Windows 1.2 years ago.
* hydrogen still hasn't diteched windows completely
<Xero> s/1.2/1.25
* penguincentral ditched windows a couple of months ago, but still has it on dual boot
<skinnypuppy1334> I ditched it with 5.0 ubuntu after playing with suse a while
<Xero> diteched?
<hydrogen> but I've gotten to running it in virtualbox
<Xero> lol
<_dan_> i never was into windows, dos ->linux directly
<level1> I still have it, intend to use it for games but too lazy
<Xero> Ditech is insurance or something, isn't it?
<AmyRose> Back in 2004, I had to deal with people pointing out what "cool" things they could do on Windows. Then Compiz and Beryl came out, and I was the one with the last laugh =)
<skinnypuppy1334> Virtual box made windows machines fine, but had crc issues with installing from known good files
<skinnypuppy1334> vmware server no probs
<Xero> I use Wine/Cedega for games. Cedega is basically just for when programs won't work on Wine.
<level1> AmyRose: since when were their cool things you can do with windows?
<Xero> That's a very seldom occasion, though.
<penguincentral> Xero: how much is cedega?
<AmyRose> level1: That's why I put "cool" in quotation marks.
<Xero> penguincentral, $pirated.00
<level1> Xero: I wish we could re engineer all the cedega stuff for wine
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> all you need to do
<AmyRose> People seem to care more about shiny eye-candy than about actual functionality, so when I started using Beryl, and now Compiz, they were so jealous...
<skinnypuppy1334> CAD/CAM still pretty windows based. I do use EMC2 cnc machine controller on ubuntu though. Linuxcnc.org
<hydrogen> is use cedaga svn/cvs
<hydrogen> and its legally free
<penguincentral> MSG Xero Where did you get it from?
<hydrogen> its only the releases they charge for
<penguincentral> god damn it
<AmyRose> hydrogen: I have tried getting that working for ages, but I could never get the stupid thing to compile
* AmyRose is planning on being a schoolteacher
<AmyRose> :)
* Xero has a blue theme, complete with custom Emerald and CrystalBlue mouse theme.
<Xero> :)
* penguincentral likes Clearlooks a lot
<Jordan_U> AmyRose, What were you trying to compile?
<Xero> My GTK windows are even tinted slightly blue.
* Jordan_U likes clearlooks also
<AmyRose> Jordan_U: I was talking about Cedega CVS
* penguincentral and Jordan_U have something in common...
<Jordan_U> AmyRose, Oh, that's definitely a pain.
<AmyRose> Jordan_U: yeah, but hydrogen said they could do it
<hydrogen> It worked well for me
<hydrogen> but I just switched to virtualbox
<Jordan_U> AmyRose, There was an ebuild for it for Gentoo at one point but then Cedega got angry and they stopped packaging it
<hydrogen> I have a copy of xp.. and it works much smoother than the not an emulater
<AmyRose> I have no legal right to run Windows anyway
* Xero likes Ubuntu better than Vistuhhhhhhh (the uhhhhhh is because the computer has to "think" too much)
<AmyRose> Xero: Clever :D
<AmyRose> hydrogen: Yeah, but I have no legal copies of Windows, and I switched to Linux to avoid XP.
* penguincentral agrees with Xero
<skinnypuppy1334> I wish schools would quit using windows
<Xero> I have a legal copy of XP, but the license key is messed up so I had to pirate it on my 3rd install or so.
<Jordan_U> I have no legal or illegal copies of Windows :)
<AmyRose> I have no idea why Vista requires so much when Compiz can do more than Vista, on a Pentium III
<skinnypuppy1334> I'll second that
<Xero> Because Vista sucks.
* penguincentral seconds it too
<skinnypuppy1334> I saw vista for the first time today. GAG
* penguincentral agrees with Xero again
<Xero> I used Vista once.
<Xero> The Aero interface looked nice, but I can get that on Linux, plus more.
<Xero> Otherwise, it sucked the biggest ones ever.
<AmyRose> My sister's boyfriend skipped high school to buy Vista Ultimate. What a waste of $400 US
<Jordan_U> The blur in Vista makes me think I don't have my glasses on, I hate it ( don't use it in Compiz either )
<skinnypuppy1334> Is there a setting in fusion to stand the windows off the cube surface when rotating?
<hydrogen> skipping school to buy a new OS?
<penguincentral> AmyRose: that's strange
<hydrogen> what a geek :)
<penguincentral> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Xero> I use the blur, but only in showoff sessions with many friends gathered around the computer.
<hydrogen> what a misguided geek
<Jordan_U> AmyRose, That's depressing
<penguincentral> hydrogen: at least with ubuntu i can download it straight after school :)
<Xero> Slowmode cube time
<AmyRose> Yeah, my mom said "So, are you excited about Vista?" sarcastically, and I told her "No, I'm more excited about Kubuntu Feisty" and she said "Smart move!"
<Xero> Actually, I have a script run by cron to update my Ubuntu.
<hydrogen> hmm
<Xero> :)
* hydrogen goes off to bed before he says something utterly humerous and inapporpriate
<Xero> Every night at midnight, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<hydrogen> thats just silly
<Xero> This computer runs a web server. It's http://www.xero-games.com
<AmyRose> She doesn't use Linux, and she was suspicious at first when I switched, but at least now she knows I have been able to get along without Windows for almost 4 years, so... :D
<hydrogen> that makes it even sillier
<hydrogen> as an admin you should be sure you keep an eye on what is being updated
<hydrogen> doing it automatically is asking for problems to occur
<Xero> hydrogen, okay then. I'll just take the task out of my crontab and whatnot and do it every frickin day.
<hydrogen> as long as you keep an eye on what it is that is being updated
<AmyRose> Xero: Why are you advocating a bloated web browser (Firefox) anyway? :P
<hydrogen> truly!
<Xero> AmyRose, my visitors use IE.
<hydrogen> then advocate opera
<Xero> Opera is closed source.
<hydrogen> which is the best browser currently existing
<hydrogen> except for maybe dogg
<Xero> Yucky yuck yuck.
<hydrogen> so?
<hydrogen> its still hands down the best option
<Xero> Nasty.
<hydrogen> outperforms anything out there
<AmyRose> hydrogen: Opera
<Xero> Opera could have a keylogger in it. Do you know? Nope. There's no source code.
<hydrogen> so?
<AmyRose> I normally use Konqueror myself
<hydrogen> have you audited the firefox source code?
<hydrogen> it could just as easily have a keylogger in it
<Xero> hydrogen, I've looked at it a few times.
<hydrogen> and no one would know
<AmyRose> Have you checked secunia?
<hydrogen> because its a gigantic web of mess
<AmyRose> Opera and Konq are on top
<hydrogen> that is absolutely unfollowable
* AmyRose grumbles about accidentally hitting the Enter key when meaning to type an apostrophe
<Xero> I like my extensions, so eat my flaming interweb cookiez.
<hydrogen> mm
<AmyRose> Xero: But Firefox doesn't care about text shadows and MNG support, while Konqueror and Opera (9.5 a1) have support for those.
<hydrogen> I bet you like your ram usage as well
<Xero> Actually, yes.
<Xero> I'm only using 393MB RAM on the whole system right now, running FF, Thunderbird, Kopete, Deluge, XChat, the entire GNOME desktop, and an update manager.
<Xero> Once again, bite my flaming interweb cookies.
<penguincentral> can anyone help me out with vncviewer 4.1.1 on gutsy?
<AmyRose> Xero: But have you audited those extensions? Many of the popular ones have been known to be security risks (I know Greasemonkey has been outright dangerous, at least in the past)
<AmyRose> penguincentral: What package are you using to provide it?
<penguincentral> AmyRose: i think it's realvnc
<penguincentral> it's the one that came with gutsy
<Xero> AmyRose, I don't use Greasemonkey, and if something were malicious, it would probably say 'Windoze onlee nub! me need tu exployt a thingie!!!'
<Jordan_U> penguincentral, Not updating?
* Jordan_U is hoping that bug has been fixed by now
<AmyRose> penguincentral: What problem are you experiencing?
<penguincentral> when i type in vncviewer <ip address>, i can't type anything into the text boxes provided for the password etc
<penguincentral> when i was on feisty you would type the password into the terminal, but now it throws up a window that i can't even type in
<penguincentral> what do you think AmyRose?
<AmyRose> I'm not sure...
<AmyRose> I know there are other VNC viewers available
<penguincentral> ok, but for now, type vncviewer into the terminal.
<AmyRose> penguincentral: I just thought of something. Are you keeping your mouse pointer on the text box in the window that pops up?
<AmyRose> Otherwise it probably won't work if it's realvnc
<penguincentral> yeah, but it does nothing
<penguincentral> hold on
<penguincentral> it works now
<AmyRose> Goody
<penguincentral> but very flaky
<AmyRose> penguincentral: Funny, now *I* can't get it to work
<penguincentral> heh
<penguincentral> thanks AmyRose
<Xero> Feisty>Gutsy update takes forever and a week.
<penguincentral> Xero: try it on dial-up like speeds
<Xero> penguincentral, how long is that? 2 days or more?
<Xero> Mine's 3 hours and counting.
<skinnypuppy1334> like drinking a pond through a straw
<penguincentral> i did an update, about 40 MB yesterday, and it took about half a day
<Xero> This update is a gig or so.
<penguincentral> but this is because my broadband is shaped, next week i am back to normal
<penguincentral> Xero, oh oh.  how fast is your connection?
<Xero> I think it's 3mbit (comcast+Speedbooster)
<penguincentral> Xero: I am on 17mbps Telstra Cable Extreme Broadband.  What is speedbooster?
<Xero> penguincentral, I don't know.
<Xero> How many kilobytes per second do you download, penguincentral, and I'll tell you if mine;s faster or slower.
<Xero> I don't really keep track of my speeds.
<Xero> It's usually around 700kilobytes per second, though.
<penguincentral> do you mean when you are downloading a file, or the speedtest results?
<penguincentral> because i posted my speedtest results on my blod
<penguincentral> blog
<Xero> penguincentral, when downloading.
<penguincentral> oh, but anyway here are my speedtest results http://computeruser.wordpress.com/2007/06/09/this-small-time-blogger-has-broadband/
<penguincentral> it depends on what i am using
<penguincentral> uncapped downloading an flv from keepvid using wget 40kB/s
<penguincentral> that's the only downloader that will download those files
<Xero> penguincentral, my speedtest says I'm on a 20MBit
<Xero> :) I are winnar for you.
<penguincentral> i use DownThemAll for most other things, i get between 100kB/s to about 1000kB/s.  I think i reached 2 - 3 mB/s once
<penguincentral> for everything else in between, it's 80 kB/s to about 300 kB/s
<Xero> I've reached 4 megabytes per second on a premium downloads server (rapidshare premium).
<penguincentral> it's pretty good, although i can only download 12GB per month
<penguincentral> torrenting is about 20 - 100 kB/s, but on the ubuntu gutsy 7.10alpha5 torrent, it was bloody fast (i forget the speeds)
<penguincentral> i use utorrent under wine
<_dan_> lotsa upgrade packages today
<Xero> http://xero-games.com/index1.php
<_dan_> anyone any idea why -generic kernel wont let me adjust brightness on my laptop?
<Xero> Advertisement for Speedtest on the bottom. Those are my speeds.
<penguincentral> _dan_: good to hear from you again.  I have 90 updates which total to 121.9 MB, and this is off the main server ;)
<_dan_> 155 packages for me, upgrading is at fullspeed as always
<penguincentral> Xero: is that your website?
<_dan_> more concernd about my brightness settings ;) so weird, 386 kernel does it perfectly, -generic doesnt, maybe i should fill  a bug report but i cant exclude me doing something wrong
<Xero> penguincentral, yes.
<Xero> It's for a middle school. Don't ask.
<penguincentral> Xero: ok then.  do you pay for the domain name? do you run your own web server?
<Xero> penguincentral, yes. Yes.
<Xero> It's hosted at this house, on Apache2, Ubuntu 7.10
<Xero> The domain name is $10/year from Godaddy.com
<Xero> The whois isn't masked, sadly.
<penguincentral> Xero: nice.  I have a dynamic ip address, which makes running my own web server very hard.
<Xero> penguincentral, do this: get a dyndns and a domain.
<_dan_> penguincentral get a dyndns then
<Xero> Find out the IP of that dyndns and put the domain's A record to it.
<Xero> Update the dyndns frequently.
<penguincentral> Xero, _dan_: I will consider it, but I don't have a machine that i can keep running for a webserver, and my 12GB allowance also covers uploads
<penguincentral> Xero, are you with godaddy?
<Xero> penguincentral, yes.
<penguincentral> yay for Whois!
<Xero> I don't work for them, if that's what you mean.
<penguincentral> not for work, but where ur domain is with
<Xero> penguincentral, I think my address may be on that whois. Don't hitman me!!!
<_dan_> penguincentral well 12g is a bummer, my provider disallowes me running servers anyway, u sure yours allows u that? i guess there are some free webhosters anyway and u should get some webspace from your provider normally
<Xero> God. My F>G update takes sooooo
<Xero> long
<mbt> NearlyFreeSpeech, if you don't need much more than PHP and a database, is quite nice, and priced pretty right.  My site is with them.
<Xero> Sorry for the enter pressing.
<penguincentral> _dan_: the 12GB includes uploads.  I don't want to be speed capped every mont
<penguincentral> month
<_dan_> penguincentral yep, dont u have webspace from your provider?
<Xero> penguincentral, I get unlimited up/down, but only so much in one second.
<_dan_> mine gives me 20mb <- lol ;)
<penguincentral> _dan_: nope
<penguincentral> Xero: i don't think your address is there, and i don't do hitman stuff
<Xero> I guess I have the premium 1337ness. 20mbit up/down, no limits.
<penguincentral> i'm just a podcaster: http://penguincentral.co.nr
<mbt> Anyone know if/when sun-java6-plugin will be available for 64-bit architectures?
<Xero> Anyone want me to host Ubuntu ISOs on my site?
<Xero> http://www.xero-games.com/gutsy.iso :)
<AmyRose> Xero: Wouldn't you rather host Ubuntu ISOz instead of ISOs? :P
<Xero> lol AmyRose.
<penguincentral> Xero: your address is not on whois
<Xero> Someone please download from that and tell me what speed you're getting.
<penguincentral> but your full name is
<Xero> penguincentral, good.
<Xero> penguincentral, my middle name sucks.
<penguincentral> no no Xero, just Ryan King
<Xero> penguincentral, oh.
<penguincentral> whoops
<penguincentral> ;)
<Xero> That's fine, though.
<AmyRose> Xero: It just matches what your /whois says here
<penguincentral> http://www.whois.net/whois_new.cgi?d=xero-games&tld=com
<penguincentral> if you are really interested
* AmyRose uses the whois command instead of a website
* penguincentral needs a webhost
* Jordan_U does also
<Xero> Sitelutions is free btw. I use it for my A and MX records.
* Jordan_U whois, not need a webhost :
<Jordan_U> )
<Jordan_U> :)
* penguincentral goodles Sitelutions
<penguincentral> googles
<Xero> You need a domain to use it.
* penguincentral has shockin' typing today
<Xero> penguincentral, do you want a subdomain of Xero Games?
<Xero> I'll make you a 20GB partition and give you access to my large disk.
* AmyRose cannot figure out why Aptitude is trying to remove openoffice.org-core
<penguincentral> Xero: i will take it gladly
<Xero> penguincentral, then give me a while to set it up and its yours for free.
* penguincentral is grateful of Xero
<Xero> Actually, you know what? I'll make it 250 GB instead of 20. I don't use that drive.
<penguincentral> ok Xero
<Xero> I'll give you an SSH account, write access to the large disk, and you can do whatever.
<penguincentral> ok Xero, i sent you a private message
<_dan_> anyone any idea why -generic kernel wont let me adjust laptop brightness while 386 lets me  (sony:laptop) module
<_dan_> in my places men u i got 2 entries called "Desktop" how can i get rid of one?
<Nicoletho> hello, i just installed a new user on my system, the only thing wrong is my windows partition shows on the desktop and i cannot unmount it. I dont want anyone to be able to see that partition so they dont delete any OS files
<darwin81> I don't know if this is a stupid idea, but here goes. I was wondering if there was way I could put the Ubuntu CD on a USB Hard Drive and install it from there.
<mbt> darwin81: There is a way to do that with Debian, as I understand it.  You should be able to folllow their directions and do the same thing with Ubuntu, I would think.  It would, as I recall, require an alternate install CD.
<AmyRose> darwin81: I'm sure it's possible, but I wouldn't know how to do it
<darwin81> It would be really cool if you could because I'm tired of burning CDs, losing them, and having to waste more
<_dan_> you can order ubuntu cds for free
<mbt> Actually, I think I remember seeing an option for that in expert mode.
<_dan_> they take a while to come, but its free, really really nice
<aliguori> if I had a patch I really wanted to make sure got applied to gfxboot by the time gutsy ga'd, is there someone (or a mailing list) i could ping?
<aliguori> there's a bug entry that I just updated but being so close to release, I want to make sure it doesn't get lost in the noise
<Hobbsee> aliguori: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue
<Hobbsee> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<DanaG> Oh hey, who said they use cedega?
<DanaG> I'm curious: how does Steam deal with CVSCedega?
<DanaG> I'd be worried about it being detected as a cheat.
<_dan_> where can i file a bug?
<_dan_> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<DanaG> Oh, and OpenAL games with EAX... stupid Creative and their monopoly.
<Hobbsee> DarkX: cdrw's are good
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the computer sci / computer engineering computer labs at my college (Cal Poly) just got rid of Windows entirely, and now use solely Linux.
<DanaG> It's Fedora 7.  :|
<DanaG> They run windows apps, over RDP, in seamless mode, from a Win2k3 server.
<aliguori> Hobbsee, thanks!  although that's a fair bit more complicated than I had hoped
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for updates, I insist on seeing changelogs.
<Hobbsee> aliguori: no problem.  if you need help, ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Hobbsee> disclaimer:  unsure if there are many people there today, as it's a sunday
<Hobbsee> aliguori: what bug #, out of interest?
<aliguori> Hobbsee, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot/+bug/140713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140713 in gfxboot "Gutsy Tribe 5 (KVM GUEST) needs -no-kvm to install" [Medium,Triaged] 
<aliguori> woah, nice :-)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ping
<Hobbsee> oh, hmm, he's probably not here
<DanaG> !apt-zeroconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zeroconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !bug 111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Medium,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111145
<DanaG> I have the same issue in my M685.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I still seriously need a new hostname for my laptop.
<DanaG> "m685" is reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally lame.
<_dan_> how is your desktop called?
<DanaG> I don't have a desktop now, actually.
<DanaG> The only creative hostname I've thought of is "amaterasu" for a laptop that ran at 70 C idle and up to 87 C load.
<DanaG> That's not this one, though.  That one was an Athlon XP-M 1400+ (1200MHz), but my current laptop is a Core Du0 1.83GHz, that runs 35 - 40 idle, and up to 63 or 67, full-load-both-cores.
<scipio> how do you see the temp DanaG ?
<DanaG> Oh, there's sensors-applet.
<DanaG> That reads my ACPI temperature.
<scipio> ah thanks :)
<DanaG> Oh, and there's the hardware-monitor applet that reads my "coretemp" sensors, too.
<DanaG> The oddest thing I see sometimes: ACPI temp jumps to 66 or 70 C and sticks there, and fans speed up.  The two core temperatures stay low, and go down as low as 30 due to the fans being on high.
<DanaG> I have to reboot to fix the ACPI temperature.
<masterloki> where can I get the restricted drivers for flash and videos
<defcon> can someone assign this bug to gutsy or the correct place https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-i810/+bug/146728
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146728 in xorg "[Gutsy Beta]  Dots on 16bit Video i810" [Undecided,New] 
<defcon> my i810 xorg driver is bad in gutsy, i get dots all over videos, can I use feisty's driver?
<CoasterMaster> is the beta relatively stable?
<nIRV_> hey does tracker index openoffice write 2.x file format?
<jp21> Hi.  I was told that I could find the ISO that has the option "use entire disk with lvm/encrypted" here:  https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/
<jp21> There was a link to an iso the other day but it doesn't seem to be there anymore.
<jp21> Does anyone know where I can find one that has "use entire disk with lvm/encrypted" options?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Pong!  I suppose that was about kvm?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yep
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I'll look at the bug, but "kvm dies on boot for some things" is a known upstream bug.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i have no idea if the patch is sane
<jp21> RAOF:  Did encryption on install make it into the beta?
<jp21> RAOF:  The link you gave me the other day doesn't seem to work today.
<RAOF> jp21: I'm typing this from a laptop with LVM-on-crypt, as set up by the beta disc.
<jp21> sweet deal!
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Oh, sweet lord.  It's been a while since I've done any assembly coding :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: :)
<tich> does the switch from feisty to gutsy have many changes to bluetooth?
<RAOF> Yes.
<jp21> RAOF:  Is this the correct link for the installer that I should be testing:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<jp21> For encryption on install that is.
<jp21> I just want to make sure that I get the right one.
<tich> RAOF, is there somewhere that details bluetooth setup for gutsy?
<tich> i've searched the forums and google but can't find anything definitive.
<ding_> Anyone try installing GG in vmware? I'm having trouble installing the vmware-tools. The vmhgfs module doesn't install....
<tich> how would i check if i have modules loaded?
<macogw> is intel wireless working properly in gutsy?
<macogw> tich: lsmod
<macogw> browsing the forums a bit ago it looked like intel wireless wasnt working on gutsy for a bit, so i'm wondering if it's fixed before i upgrade
<tich> my wireless works great.  (and most of the documentation for thinkpads seems to confirm that)
<macogw> is it intel wireless?
<towlieban> have any of you installed the beta of kde 4 ?
<macogw> i have ipw3945 and its always worked great, but i heard intel was changing the drivers and so i dont know how that's going
<tich> yes it is intel.  actually thinkwiki says that it could be unstable but i haven't found it to be.
<tich> maybe i am just lucky.
<macogw> ok
<macogw> i wonder if the sky2 driver has improved
<tich> oh scratch that... i should have read further...
<macogw> im going to get disconnected 20 times trying to download the upgrade since i'm using my wired connection
<tich> it says with an update of wpa_supplicant it should be fine
<macogw> i have the weirdest linux system ever.  rock solid wireless and flaky wired internet
<unravel> i wish i had your problem, macogw
<tich> yeah that does seem a bit backwards.  but kinda nice for travelling!
<macogw> there's no wireless in my dorm though
<tich> the grass is always greener.
<macogw> well sky2 dies at high throughput
<macogw> so if you try to download anything, the wired driver goes missing
<macogw> have to rmmod and modprobe it to get internet going again
<macogw> i was rebooting a few times a day to get the internet working again for about 6 months
<macogw> hmm what other questions did i have before upgrading....
<macogw> is compiz fusion in gutsy?
<riotkittie> i need to find a wireless usb adapter that doesnt make me want to stab it.
<macogw> tew424ub
<riotkittie> no, its in the repos, tho, i think
<macogw> by trendnet
<macogw> whats the default desktop effects in gutsy?
<macogw> er....pre-installed ones i guess, not exactly default
<jp21> I wish Network Manager 0.7 was to go final before Gutsy goes final.
<riotkittie> there's some minor compiz effects going on ... desktop wall's the only one i can remember
<macogw> so its still old compiz?
<macogw> ok
<riotkittie> yep
<macogw> the xserver-xorg-video-intel are now default instead of -i810 for intel systems, right?
<macogw> and -intel doesnt need 915resolution to get proper resolutions?
<tich> does anyone know if there is a linux/ubuntu bluetooth irc channel?
<tich> bluez doesn't seem to have one.
<smudge007> macogw, I have an i945 and didnt need 915resolution
<macogw> awesome
<macogw> ok i guess i can upgrade then
<macogw> i cant think of anything else....
<macogw> SD readers havent been broken again, have they?
<DanaG> Oh wait, for the person with wired-ethernet troubles: ndiswrapper works for wired, too.
<macogw> thats me
<DanaG> Oh, and for wireless USB, there's Zydas.  But I haven't used it with wpa or wpa2.
<macogw> whats funny is the windows driver used to have the same issue
<macogw> the buffer was too low
<macogw> trendnet's tew424ub uses the Zydas chipset
<macogw> according to a mailing list post, it does work with wpa and wpa2
<smudge007> macogw, sorry haven't tried the readers on mine (which is Sony memstick anyway)
<macogw> sony ms isnt supported AFAIK
<macogw> i just remember there being working-but-not-loaded drivers for texas instruments sd in edgy
<macogw> then during feisty alphas they were broken, then working for a kernel, then broke again when someone put an old non-working version of the driver back in thinking he was upgrading because he didnt know someone else had already upgraded it beyond that version
<DanaG> Oh, I think there IS some memorystick support.
<DanaG> However, I can't test it -- I have none of those cards.
<macogw> as of april there wasnt for Texas Instruments readers, though i do think the dev said that MS would be the next ones he worked on
<macogw> eep just saw that there's a bug in intel sound on gutsy....i hope this works
<masterloki> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<masterloki>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Alpha i386 (20070823)'
<masterloki> how can i work around this to get the install I need
<macogw> take the cd entry out of your sources.list
<masterloki> ok
<macogw> umm.....the upgrade seems to have frozen
<tich> i think i fixed my bluetooth problem. woohoo. yay.
<macogw> lovely
<macogw> it stopped on "modifying software channels"/"fetching file 47 of 90"
<DanaG> I don't have working capture with my hda-intel.
<tich> has anyone had a problem with the computer locking up if they run a fullscreen (3d) game?
<macogw> ive never had a mic so i wouldnt know on that
<tich> my microphone doesn't work.  it will send sound through the speakers but not to applications (like sound recorder or skype)
<macogw> hmmm, fairly good download rates on the upgrade...therefore, likely to disconnect
<macogw> as long as download speeds are slow, sky2 is ok
<darrend> how do I disable NetworkManager permanently (so it doesn't start after a reboot at least)
<macogw> system > pref > sessions
<macogw> remove it from startup
<macogw> darrend: ^
<tich> macogw, you beat me to it ;-)
<darrend> macogw: isn't that just the applet?  I want the service disabled too..
<macogw> i think the applet starts the service, doesnt it?
<darrend> don't think so.. the service is running before a gdm login
<macogw> oh
<macogw> i knew it kept running after logout but didnt think it started before
<macogw> then id guess its in init
<darrend> no, it's not (well, not in init.d anyway)
<darrend> rebooting again now to check..
<macogw> install bootchart.  if it happens during boot stuff, bootchart will show it
<darrend> yes, it's definitely running before gdm loads after reboot
<darrend> which is what I thought
<chronographer> Hello anyone else have trouble downloading the msttcorefonts package?  My gutsy install times out when connecting to sourceforge...
<chronographer> help please?
<jp21> I remember reading somewhere that Broadcom chipsets will work out of the box on Gutsy.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<jp21> I'm hoping my WMP54GS will work out of the box :)
<jp21> I guess I'll find out after I'm finished download the beta lol
<chronographer> there seems to be noone else here!
<chronographer> I have a belkin it worked out of the box
<jp21> chronographer:  sweet deal!
<chronographer> yep!  oh and my printer worked also. it was there when i first booted up thats amazing!
<jp21> That's what I've heard.  Just plug and play!  Who'd have thunk it?  :)
<chronographer> who'd a thunk
<jp21> lol  forgive me.  I'm bad with sayings.
<jp21> I really like that they've addressed some of the laptop issues as well.
<jp21> Now hopefully I can use Ubuntu on the laptop without scalding myself
<jp21> The fan/cooling control was terrible before.  The CPU would run at max and so would the fans.
<chronographer> i see.  tried feisty on a friends laptop but his touchscreen didn't work, neither did the wireless card. When he next visits I will force gutsy on him, see what happens then!
<jp21> You mean the touchpad?
<jp21> Or did it actually have a touchscreen?
<jp21> My friend at work love it on his laptop.  But he's kinda worried about the battery usage.  So maybe I'll re-install it for him.
<jp21> Even though it took me many hours to get the thing configured just right.  hehe
<jp21> He was a huge WinAmp fan
<Lynoure> The Dynamic power profile heats this up way more now than before...
<jp21> so when I loaded up xmms he was tickled.  lol
<jp21> really?
<chronographer> it has a touchscreen, like a tablet pc
<jp21> ahhhh  I don't know if that'd work.
<chronographer> they can, but this is a cheep no brand lappy which uses wierd parts, nobody else has one in the forums
<jp21> interesting.
<jp21> Lynoure:  is the system you've mentioned giving off more heat an upgrade or fresh install to Gutsy Beta?
<Lynoure> jp21: upgrade
<Lynoure> jp21: I always go for upgrade first, as I think that's more interesting to test...
<Lynoure> jp21: it's basicly fan level 1 vs fan level 2 and 69 Celcius vs. 59 Celcius before.
<Lynoure> Basicly, from processor heatwise, Dynamic, even when I'm not doing more than SSHing out, seems same as Performance, both pushing the system a lot.
<jp21> hrmmmm
<jp21> that kinda sucks
<Lynoure> Where can one configure default action for closing the lid, nowadays?
<Lynoure> (in kubuntu, that is)
<jp21> I'm still installing the beta.  Otherwise I'd try and find it.
<Lynoure> ok, good luck :)
<nurettin> hello
<nurettin> i cant remove postfix
<jp21> I guess a lot of other people are too.  The download speed is terrible.  (150KB/sec)
<nurettin> it say apt-get -f install
<jscinoz> Hey guys, is there a simple way to create a dummy package for fiesty apps that want an old version of a particular library?
<jp21> wouldn't you need to resolve the dependency?
<nurettin> how resolve
<nurettin> ?
* Hobbsee would have thought that it was better to forward port the lib, rather than attempting to get apt to shut up.
<Hobbsee> nurettin: then do apt-get -f install, like it tells you
<nurettin>  scalemail depends on postfix (>= 0.0.20010329.SNAPSHOT).
<nurettin> i want remove scalemail but is it error
<Hobbsee> remove postfix too then, if you insist.
<nurettin>  scalemail
<nurettin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Hobbsee> nurettin: if scalemail depends on postfix, then you dont have to remove postfix.  you'r ethinking backwards
<Hobbsee> and the error is higher than that, your 1 line is useless.
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: Any recommendations where I should file a bug where PowerManager seems to treat Dynamic and Performance identically? Or where I can configure the stuff that used to be configurable under klaptop?
<Hobbsee> Lynoure:
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ dpkg -S guidance-power-manager
<Hobbsee> kde-guidance-powermanager: /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance-powermanager/guidance-power-manager.py
<Hobbsee> kde-guidance-powermanager: /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager
<Hobbsee> kde-guidance-powermanager: /usr/share/autostart/guidance-power-manager.desktop
<nurettin> what command must write ? sudo apt-get remove ????
<Hobbsee> nurettin: why *are* you running gutsy?
<nurettin> because
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: thanks.
<nurettin> my laptop sd mmc card reader not running 7.04
<nurettin> but in 7.10 running
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: as for a more configurable version, i assume you've clicked on the icon, and found those settings.  for more control, use kpowersave
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: (there are plans to combine them for kde4, or something, iirc)
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I clicked on the icon, found no settings other than choosing the current profile.
<nurettin> why ask to me of using version ?
<Hobbsee> nurettin: because you dont seem to know much about dependancies at all, and gutsy still breaks.
<nurettin> what is thinking backwards ?
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: previously I could change some settings, like default profiles for battery use, and so on, I think
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: was that g-p-m, kpowersave, or klaptopdaemon?
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: oh, left click, not right click?
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: ooh. thanks.
<nurettin> Hobbsee: which command resolve my problem remove postfix and dependacies ?
<Hobbsee> nurettin: i have no idea, you didnt tell me enough information as to why scalemail broke.  you just said that it did.  i dont think you actually want to remove postfix.
<nurettin> Hobbsee: how can i show you information ?
<nurettin> Hobbsee: chown: cannot access `/var/run/scalemail': No such file or director
<jscinoz> oh wow my system is going crazy with errors atm.
<jscinoz> root and home partition completely full, time to nuke vista partition :D
<Lynoure> What's the expected CPU usage of strigidaemon?
<nurettin> Hobbsee: excuse me i resolved
<nurettin> scale mail reinstall package
<Lynoure> Because indeed, there is more load, mostly because strigidaemon is taking 97% of the CPU
<nurettin> and remove package my problem resolved
<Lynoure> and this is while it shows "idling" as it's status
<mendred> hi how can i associate the quick launcher applet's open with file manager option with dolphin? By default it opens konqueror
<cdm10> I really disagree with the decision to have effects enabled by default.
<cdm10> My card is detected as supporting effects, but there's a "black window bug" which means that when effects are enabled, every so often, every new window shows up black.
<cdm10> An inexperienced user might not know what to disable to fix it.
<_dan_> cdm10 install nvidia-glx-new
<_dan_> and the bug goes away
<cdm10> _dan_: No, it doesn't, I've been through this.
<_dan_> ok that suckz then :/
<_dan_> need help with disabling it?
<cdm10> _dan_: No, I know what I'm doing. It's just that inexperienced users don't.
<_dan_> or do u just say defaulting it is bad?
<cdm10> _dan_: I'm just saying that defaulting it is bad.
<_dan_> ok, i agree with that btw ;)
<cdm10> ha
<cdm10> ok
<cdm10> I'm done ranting for today, I've yelled at my computer enough
<cdm10> bye
<_dan_> lol
<pasnox> hi there since i'm on gusty ( it does some sometimes with feisty ) when i let my computer on in night, in the morning all usb device are unusable, and internet connectino is broke ( using usb wifi key ) and computer become very irresponsive
<pasnox>  i need reboot to let it work fine
<pasnox>  and when rebooting because if this probleme many time it freeze
<fulat2k> hi folks, is there a way to use the cd's cdromupgrade w/o X?  i did a network upgrade on my kubuntu feisty but it failed.  now x doesn't start.
<asisak> fulat2k: I guess you can dist-upgrade if the CD repository has been added to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pasnox> nobody know this problem ?
<pasnox> here is a log of messages file : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39126/
<hetauma> hi! I installed gutsy worked fine but when I booted windows again a program I had fixed MBR so I don't have now grub? how can I boot my installation of gutsy and fix grub? Now I'm working from gutsy's live cd
<hetauma> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fulat2k> asisak: hmm... ok.  lemme try that.  x doesn't work, but network and the rest of the system is still there.
<asisak> fulat2k: let me know if you need further help
<fulat2k> asisak: thx for the offer.  added cdrom in sources.  now doing and update.
<asisak> fulat2k: cool :)
<_dan_> servers for u guys so slow too?
<asisak> _dan_: which servers? :)
<asisak> _dan_: you should probably use a faster one...
<_dan_> ubuntu
<asisak> _dan_: you mean the ubuntu package mirror?
<_dan_> yes
<_dan_> exactly :)
<asisak> _dan_: then you can switch to another mirror.
<_dan_> i usually get full speed, but now its 80kb
<fulat2k> asisak: ahh.. something i've never seen on an ubuntu system: python dependency :P
<asisak> _dan_: Waiting... can also solve this, of course.
<_dan_> yeah i will go with the waiting since i dont want to switch to a serveroutside my country
<DanaG> Oh, you can look for other mirrors.
<kurros> Software Sources app, Download From -V- Other, and click [Select Best Server] 
<_dan_> allthough it traces outside my country anyway which is weird but hmm
<DanaG> Google for "Ubuntu mirrors"
<kurros> does a speed test
<_dan_> yeah thx i know that
<DanaG> Oh, and then look for ones at places like colleges.
<DanaG> For example, in USA, I use mirrors.kernel.org.
* asisak has never been to the US.
<_dan_> i got at.archive.ubuntu.com in my sources list
<_dan_> weird is, its not in .at
<Windkracht8> Good day, the special effects in gutsy, what program is that/where can I report a bug, I've got a bug to report
<fulat2k> asisak: apt-get -f install managed to solve the problem.  now continuing with apt-get dist-upgrade
<asisak> fulat2k: yeah, a (hopefully limited) sequence of "apt-get install -f " && "apt-get dist-upgrade" usually solves the upgrade problem.
* DanaG uses !aptitude
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Almindor> did nvidia [9xxx driver]  / Xorg just break?
<Almindor> I updated since yesterday and am now getting error on loading kernel module on X start (modprobe nvidia works fine tho)
<pasnox> hi there since i'm on gusty ( it does some sometimes with feisty ) when i let my computer on in night, in the morning all usb device are unusable, and internet connectino is broke ( using usb wifi key ) and computer become very irresponsive http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39126/
<fulat2k> asisak: hope this works.  it's strange that apt-get is fetching the packages from the mirror instead of using those in the cd.
<asisak> fulat2k: it chooses the source in order of the list.
<asisak> IIRC
<DanaG> wtf?  Version 0.5.9.1-1ubuntu9:   * debian/patches/64_read_brightness_not_actual_brightness.patch: Read the brightness from /sys/class/backlight/foo/brightness, not actual_brightness. It makes more sense to change based on the brightness that we wanted to set, not the brightness that we actually set.
<DanaG> Doesn't make sense to me.... that'll break my brightness changing.
<redheat> hi everyne
<rexy_> heya redheat
<redheat> I'm installing the nvidia drivers distributed by Nvidia right now, and I have a question regarding an error that just popped out of nowhere telling me that
<DanaG> /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules
<redheat> I don't have the library C development package and they're asking me to install it
<redheat> hi rexy
<DanaG> disable nvidia nvidia_new nv
<redheat> how do I install the Development C package?
<redheat> library development package
<DanaG> build-essential is the easiest thing, I think.
<redheat> DanaG, were you answering my question?
<rexy_> you can also search in aptitude for specific packages
<redheat> sorry didn't read that
<redheat> rexy, DanaG, are you both answering my question, or someone else's ?
<DanaG> I was answering yours, in 2 parts.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the repos have 100.14.11 in them now, as nvidia-glx-new.
<DanaG> Why use the nvidia.com package?
<rexy_> whats new about them?
<redheat> its better and I can access features like Anti Aliasing..
<DanaG> What version?
<redheat> 100.14.19
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I mis-typed.
<DanaG> Those are in the repos now.
<DanaG> Sorry for confusing you.
<DanaG> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-12.4 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<DanaG> Hmm, time to put my laptop to sleep, and me too.
<redheat> DanaG, you mean 100.14.19 is already included with the new Nvidia driver offered by Ubuntu as part of Gutsy Gibbon?
<redheat> but still can't get access to the other features like Antia Aliasing..in other words the settings manager for my Nvidia driver?
<redheat> also one more question?
<redheat> whatever happened to the beautiful and awesome Beryl?
<redheat> this whole new compizfusion should be named compizconfusion
<redheat> gotta go guys..
<redheat> thank you all for your help
<redheat> take care and have a nice day or night
<redheat> :)
<Rudd-O> guys
<Rudd-O> need help
<Rudd-O> seems gutsy has a bug and it-s preventing my system from starting up
<Rudd-O> i-m using a livecd as a stopgap measure
<Rudd-O> someone here with experience in initramfs_
<Rudd-O> ?
<Rudd-O> please help!
<Rudd-O> my system wont start up, it starts the MD arrays underlying the LVM root volume, but it never gets around to starting the LVM volumes!
<savvas> does anyone know of any sound equalizer for gnome/kde?
<jussi01> is there a kubuntu 7.10 beta DVD?
<rexy_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<savvas> jussi01: what rexy_ pointed
<Zoiks> so.. I think gutsy and I have managed to stuff up access to one of my hard drives. Who wants to be my hero and help me :)
<rexy_> Zoiks: can you access the disk from the livecd?
<Zoiks> no
<Zoiks> http://pastebin.com/m61a866e
<Zoiks> im getting that
<minimec> Hi folks. Can you confirm some problems with the update-manager? I try to fire up an update for an hour now...
<rexy_> does dmesg give lots of read errors?
<Zoiks> yes
<rexy_> can you paste them?
<rexy_> i'd venture a guess and say the disk is trashed then
<Zoiks> http://pastebin.com/m47f0dc1f
<finalbeta> every upgrade I've done in gutsy I tried the visual effects settings. every time it has a whole new way of crashing on me. Yet this time, it only freezes up. and the warning dialog ok button doesn't work.
<rexy_> zoiks did you check the disk for bad blocks?
<enyc>  I have had many bad disks... or new disks with grown defects that need mapping out before use
<Zoiks> thats what fsck does yes?
<enyc> Zoiks: no
<enyc> Zoiks: that only checks structure
<enyc> Zoiks: "badblocks" checks every sector
<rexy_> well you can force a disk into normal use by mapping out the badblocks yes
<rexy_> but it's not a very good idea
<tich> does anyone use liferea?  mine broke after the last update.  does anyone else have this problem
<tich> ?
<enyc> I like to do a 'badblocks -wvs /dev/sda' or similar on new or re-using disks from KNOPPIX etc... -- this DESTOYS all data tho
<enyc> rexy_: erm... the hard disk does this itself
<enyc> rexy_: but you need to poke it sometimes with badblocks to make its errors disapperar
<enyc> rexy_: they are not 'mapped out' in the filesystem
<enyc> rexy_: the hard disk itself swaps out at sector-level once given a few read/write passes
<rexy_> i know disk manage bad blocks themselves, never heard about badblocks interfacing with that though
<enyc> rexy_: badblocks is a way to cause it to happen
<rexy_> ah like that
<enyc> rexy_: the act of reading and then writing every sector....
<enyc> rexy_: also shows you if there are any 'lasting' problems afterwards
<rexy_> but most likely if you see bad blocks appear that means the disk already allocated all bad blocks that it could
<enyc> rexy_: well... if you dont read the disk often enough
<enyc> rexy_: a sector can "grow" too too bad-a-defect
<rexy_> bad-a-defect?
<Lynoure> finalbeta: I haven't yet even figured out how to enable them in kubuntu...
<enyc> rexy_: i.e. too-bad -- it cant read it via ECC at all
<rexy_> isee. is there a way to trigger the badblock detection on the disk via badblocks without actually writing?
<tich> what do folks use for rss feeds?
<rexy_> google
<enyc> rexy_: well... you can firstly do a "badblocks -vs" without "w" which is readonly
<Lynoure> tich: akregator
<enyc> rexy_: but drives may not swap-out until you actually write to sectors, apparently
<finalbeta> Lynoure: oh, I can't enable it on this PC. the ati card doesn't support it. I would just like to open the dialog once without it stalling or crashing. The real bugs only start if you can actually start it. Why they enable this is beyond me. Makes me lose faith.
<rexy_> i used liferea for awhle but it's very slow
<hylje> akrekator
<tich> Lynoure, do you use kubuntu?
<Lynoure> tich: yes.
<tich> ah.
<enyc> rexy_: so -- assuming no filesystems/swaps are mounted... you can use 'badblocks -nvs' or spinrite/similar  which temporaraially replaces the data in each sector then puts it back... but could be bad if the process 'crashes'
<Lynoure> tich: but you can install kde programs even if you use gnome...
<tich> it works fine after today's updates i assume.
<rexy_> enyc well should be alright as long as you're not running off a bad disk right
<rexy_> but yeah it's risky and takes longer too
<enyc> rexy_: well any disk grows defects.. its normal
<tich> yeah i know... but it always installs a bunch of stuff and never quite looks right.
<rexy_> true i suppose
<enyc> rexy_: good raid controllers do read-passes at least, checking all the checksums
<enyc> rexy_: they keep checksums of data its stored and compare and stuff
<enyc> rexy_: and probably rewrite sectors if suspect bother
<rexy_> i'd assume so
<enyc> rexy_: and declare drives 'dead' if they are not able to sort themselves out
<rexy_> bit overkill for the average computer heh
<enyc> rexy_: ;-)  but worth keeping backups still
<rexy_> i keep backups of my backups :|
<rexy_> then again, whats good for long term storage
<rexy_> cd's/dvd's tend to die rather quick
<Lynoure> rexy_: how long term?
<enyc> rexy_: grown defects are a reason that you can have weird problem  magically fixed by reinstall-OS
<rexy_> say 3 year plus, but i'm still looking for something that will store for a decade
<Lynoure> rexy_: hard disks kept unplugged and in stable temperate work well... and magnetic tapes are not bad either.
<enyc> rexy_: the 'reinstall' on new filesystem means that any 'new' data will have been written, and this causes drive to remap ?? something like that
<rexy_> enyc:  that makes sense yeah
<rexy_> Lynoure: how accurate is that, did anyone try/test that?
<rexy_> i'd expect for such long periods demagnitizing to some degree would occur?
<Lynoure> rexy_: You can google for the results, I don't remember names/references like that
<Zoiks> if i just run badblocks /dev/sdc1
<Zoiks> what would it do
<Zoiks> just check it
<Zoiks> ?
<rexy_> well with the proper flags yes
<rexy_> do you have important data on sdc?
<Zoiks> well thats whats running atm
<Zoiks> and sdc is my backup drive
<Zoiks> im guessing i just did the wrong thing
<rexy_> no what enyc said makes perfect senes
<rexy_> *sense
<rexy_> can you still boot another os and access your backup partition?
<Zoiks> i just typed badblocks /dev/sdc1 into console
<Zoiks> well it was working before in windows
<jonathan_> is there any news again? at ubuntu 7.10 beta?
<jonathan_> anything new?
<rexy_> you might want to make sure you have a backup of that backup on aother disk
<Zoiks> but it would be too late now if i have already started it?
<Zoiks> or would it be safe to cancel the process and drop back into windows?
<rexy_> i dont know what badblocks does in default mode
<joakim-> i've got a problem that's so weird i barely know where to start... i had the same problem in feisty, on the live cd, in gutsy a few days after installing that and now on a completely clean installed gutsy as well.  the desktop background just disappears and nautilus cant be started unless i start it as root. when i go into gconf-editor and untick draw the background, and then tick it again, the background comes back. but i still cant double
<joakim-> click. ive tried removing  .gnome/2 .nautilus and what not and then loggin in again when it briefly works but immediately comes back again. its starting to get a little annoying this! anyone know what this can be caused by?
<joakim-> the last clean install i did, gutsy is not even touching an hdd that wasnt formatted poperly
<joakim-> no extra changes made, just used the clean install
<joakim-> im about to rip out everything in my computer, but it doesnt really make sense to me as its the same fault every single time
<Zoiks> ok... well im just going to leave it
<Zoiks> ill come back later and report
<Zoiks> thanks for the help guys
<joakim-> theres one session of nautilus automatically starting at login, but i cant kill that process
<joakim-> i dont get any error msg what so ever, not even when starting nautilus again
<rexy_> it's used
<rexy_> you want it
<rexy_> i forgot why
<_dan_> soooo
<_dan_> since gutsy runs fine on laptop, time to upgrade desktop
<_dan_> wish me luck
<enyc> _dan_: hehehe ive been okap with upgrade, not with previous install disk
<enyc> _dan_: so you will probably be fine ;-)  good luck ;-)
<_dan_> only thing that bothers me is that my icon theme isnt working 100% on laptop
<joakim-> no one has any ideas what it could be?
<enyc> joakim-: thats weird
<joakim-> mhm..
<enyc> joakim-: are you getting kernel errors or similar?
<joakim-> ive checked kern.log and as far as i can se, no
<enyc> joakim-: i have a machine thats been upgraded from hoary5.04-breezy5.10-dapper6.06-edgy6.10-feisty7.04 .. still works
<joakim-> dont really know what to look for
<enyc> joakim-: lookn in "dmesg"
<joakim-> but theres no red flashing errors :=
<enyc> joakim-: i.e. run "dmesg"
<joakim-> yah thats the same as in system log and kern.log
<joakim-> hmm.. "[  127.275980]  kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/fs/ext3/namei.c:383!"
<joakim-> found that now
<enyc> joakim-: aah hrrm
<enyc> joakim-: thats not good ;-)
<enyc> joakim-: that could cause weird process crashes ;-)
<joakim-> i guess.. thing is nautilus dont crash tho
<enyc> joakim-: are there other errors?  like... unable to read disk  readby
<joakim-> its just.. not working
<joakim-> and feisty was using 2.6.20 too, dunno if it was the same there..
<enyc> joakim-: do you have a fs over 2tb or other such possible unusual config snags?
<joakim-> got two 250gb drives
<joakim-> one external but ive made sure to plug that one out
<enyc> kk fine
<joakim-> [   52.423935]  Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<joakim-> that one too..
<joakim-> have no idea what it means tho :)
<enyc> joakim-: maybe this is a problem with the apparmor ?
<enyc> joakim-: maybe you should pastebin the dmesg?
<joakim-> sure
<joakim-> apparmor wasnt installed in feisty tho
<enyc> fine
<enyc> but something about your system creates errors
<joakim-> of course
<enyc> i would be upgrading the bios/kernel/firmware, make sure memtest86+ and badblocks hdd works, and doing a "default install" and seeing if it still fails myself
<joakim-> http://pastebin.com/m354d4916
<enyc> ive had some really weird problems with hard-disk-access magically fixed by bios upgrade for example
<joakim-> yeah
<joakim-> what i dont get is that it seems to be the exact same fault every single time
<joakim-> at least the same symptom
<joakim-> but then of course a computer can cough so to speak and his little toe hurts, not the throat, so..
<enyc> joakim-: dont understand abotu toe/throat/cough
<joakim-> ah nm
<joakim-> works with customers who dont know shit about computers
<joakim-> (on why a troubleshoot is needed)
<enyc> #
<joakim-> i think im gonna update bios and run thorough diags on the hdd's though
<enyc> Assertion failure in dx_probe() at /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/fs/ext3/namei.c:383:
<enyc> erk
<enyc> I would run memtest86+ for a while
<enyc> and then upgrade bios
<enyc> and then i would boot knoppix or equivalent live and 'badblocks -wvs' and hard disk device you do not mind DESTROY ALL DATA on
<enyc> and then see if it all works
<enyc> the invalid_opcode is really bad sign
<savvas> do you know any program that improves the sound output? like srs wow for windows?
* penguin42 giggles at the KDM fix
<joakim-> alright
<joakim-> thanks for the help
<dan___> oki upgraded, problem is cryptsetup segfaults for me now
<afief> Compiz seems to be turned off on my system by default, how can i enable it?
<acuster> Hey all, is there a way to boot from the cd kernel but mounting the install partition?
<acuster> ah, maybe with the root parameter
* acuster will try that later
<sirrus> Hi, does anyone how things are in gutsy with rt2500, especially when it comes to using WPA? When I tried the gutsy beta ISO it didn't work.
<dan___> cryptsetup keeps failing after gutsy upgrade as normal user
<penguin42> dan___: What error?
<dan___> segfaults
<penguin42> oops
<dan___> automount doenst work eitehr but i guess i need to reconf pam
<penguin42> dan___: I only use it as root, and it's OK there
<penguin42> reconf pam for automount? Why? Don't you just set up nsswitch.conf?
<dan___> yeah works as root, but since i had it autmount with gdm login i am not sure weather its only useable as root anymore
<dan___> i decrypt my data drive with same apssword i use for gdm, so gdm+pam makes it for me, anyway
<dan___> where does pidgin save my userdata
<dan___> its not in .pidgin as it should be
<afief> dan___, .purple
<dan___> oh
<dan___> thx
<afief> dan___, pidgin itself saves no data, it's libpurple that does
<dan___> oki, one prob solved, one to go
<penguin42> dan___: Oh I see, that's a pretty neat pam trick
<dan___> yeah but i overrote something
<savvas> dan___ 's right, it should be .pidgin :P
<savvas> or at least have it linked
<dan___> why does my pc speaker beep when i del stuff
<dan___> so lets google the pam thing
<dan___> brb
<_dan_> gutsy play some weird sound every few minutes
<_dan_> allthough i disabled system sounds
<ratpoison> hello! gutsy amd64 user, encountering problems with oofice base, draw and impress e.g. http://pastebin.com/m3ea03212
<szf> my last two boots have unsuccessfully loaded gnome-panel - anyone else see this recently?
<jxxxt> mine did this also
<hype_> seems ok for me now
<hype_> did you update && upgrade?
<savvas> szf: killall gnome-panel
<savvas> press alf-F2
<szf> yes, killall gnome-panel will resolve it, but is it a reportable bug?
<szf> ...or did something in gconf get wacked?
<savvas> probably, no idea :) doesn't hurt to report hehe
<szf> it does hurt but then i get another "status:unconfirmed" email - forever
<szf> ;-)
<savvas> ratpoison: does the same here, it looks like it gets stuck on oqstart
<savvas> szf: that doesn't mean it's not reviewed
<Xero> Feisty>Gutsy update takes soooooooooooooo long.
<ratpoison> savvas: are you referring to my open office problem? Has that bug been reported?
<savvas> no one forces you to do it Xero :p
<Xero> savvas, I force me to do it.
<Xero> Compared to Gutsy, Feisty sucks.
<savvas> ratpoison: yeah, but I don't know about bug reporting, I rarely use openoffice these days, I just noticed it :)
<IdleOne> Xero: why is that?
<ubuntu_> umm
<Xero> Gutsy has newer software and more up to date security.
<IdleOne> Xero: ok makes sense
<Xero> Hooray simple answers!
<rexy_> feisty has security backports too dont it?
<ubuntu_> i installed ubuntu and now i cant run my comp im lucky enough to have the live cd
<Xero> Yes, but that's a hassle.
<rexy_> off course gutsy has some extra  features i guess
<rexy_> heu installing security updates is pretty much automated
<rexy_> however things like apparmor are nice
<Xero> Backports isn't.
<ubuntu_> i installed ubuntu and now i cant run my comp im lucky enough to have the live cd
<IdleOne> ubuntu_: any errors?
<rexy_> backports arent securety updates
<ubuntu_> no
<Xero> You have to enable another repo, which, although not hard, is a hassle.
<IdleOne> ubuntu_: just doesnt boot? what . describe symptoms please
<ubuntu_> execpt grub 15 and 17
<Xero> ubuntu_, did you burn the CD at a fast speed?
<ubuntu_> it trys to boot and gives me the errors grub 17 and 15
<_dan_> soooo pam problem half solved, need to make it use gdm pass
<ubuntu_> no i didnt
<_dan_> how can i disable my annoying pc speaker?
<savvas> _dan_: system > pref > sound
<Xero> ubuntu_, what speed was it burnt at? I don't see why GRUB would complain of an error 15.
<IdleOne> _dan_: get a pen and poke a tiny little hole in it :)
<ubuntu_> it was 16x
<Xero> If I remember, that means it can't find /boot/menu.lst
<IdleOne> ubuntu_: burn at 4x
<ubuntu_> i cant run the computer tho
<IdleOne> nice and slow
<_dan_> sacater its not enabled there, thats y i ask :/
<IdleOne> you can use livecd to download and burn
<Xero> IdleOne, he can't start the box.
<ubuntu_> kk
<IdleOne> ummm
<IdleOne> maybe not
<Xero> Well, he can't start Windows.
<ubuntu_> yes i cant start the box both drives are now corrupt
<savvas> ouch
<ubuntu_> ya
<ubuntu_> i just got a hd for ubuntu specific and installed and tryed to boot and blammo
<ubuntu_> here i am
<Xero> Your Windows may not be corrupt.
<Xero> Try using the Windows install cd's recovery console.
<Xero> fixboot and fixmbr are useful here.
<ubuntu_> how would i boot in tht i keeps giving me grub 15 and 17
<IdleOne> windows is not corupted just need to fixmbr
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> but i have stufgf on it i really need
<Xero> ubuntu_, it won't delete anything.
<Xero> Use the install CD's recovery console
<ubuntu_> formatting windows deletes everything dun it?
<savvas> ubuntu_: you won't format
<Xero> It is not formatting.
<ubuntu_> this came preinstalled w/ windows and no cd's
<savvas> well.. um.. :)
<Xero> Then go pirate one like a good Windows user.
<ubuntu_> tht is why they call me helpless on gamespy arcade
<savvas> there's a torrent alternative
<ubuntu_> is there a torrent client on ubuntu?
<savvas> www.deluge-torrent.org
<ubuntu_> thnx
<savvas> there is one preinstalled though
<savvas> apps > internet > bittorrent
<ubuntu_> not on my live cd
<ubuntu_> bittorent
<ratpoison> ubuntu_: it's there, the link is just disabled
<ratpoison> if you go to e.g. torrentspy.com and download a torrent you\ll see it
<ubuntu_> torrent spy has disabled downloads for the us users
<savvas> ubuntu_: try run: gnome-btdownload
<savvas> ubuntu_: isohunt
<ubuntu_> i use torrentman.com
<ratpoison> torrentspy.com was just an example, you can go to any torrent site you like
<Xero> ubuntu_, use the link ubotu gave you.
<Xero> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ gnome-btdownload
<ubuntu_> /usr/bin/gnome-btdownload:858: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.threads_init is deprecated, use gtk.gdk.threads_init instead gtk.threads_init()
<Xero> The second one.
<Xero> Look at the first one, too.
<Xero> It sort of pertains to your situation.
<ubuntu_> kk
<Vorbote> But... The bittorrent client included is outdated and in fact rejected by many trackers. The problem is that later versions use a non-free license. You are far better off using Deluge (or Transmission for that matter).
<fulat2k> asisak: yeo... managed to upgrade to GG b1.
<ubuntu_> man this sux
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using a wifi usb stick and was recognized as rausb1 in feisty.  however, upon upgrading to gg b1, i can't seem to get the device it's attached to even in /var/log/messages.  any ideas?
<fulat2k> when i do a lsusb, i can see the device is identified.
<_dan_> so pam prob solved, now how can i disable my pc speaker
<savvas> ubuntu_: you're using beta, not final, you should be aware of the risks, since ubuntu gutsy is still under "Testing" :)
<ratpoison> _dan_: system> sound> prefs and search the tabs there
<_dan_> nope
<_dan_> its disabled there
<Vorbote> _dan_, create a file in /etc/modprobe.d that reads "blacklist speaker"
<Xero> ubuntu_, try reinstalling GRUB.
<_dan_> vorbote thx
<Xero> from the live cd, type 'grub-install /dev/hda1' into a terminal.
<savvas> Vorbote: thanks for the transmission suggestion :)
<ubuntu_> cuz i dun have a floppy dive ill just use hdb to grub boot
<_dan_> vorbote blacklist-speaker
<_dan_> or blacklist-pcspkr
<_dan_> ?
<Xero> Error 15, I think, wouldn't be changed by this, but it's worth a shot.
<_dan_> cant i just add "pcspkr" into modprobe.d/blacklist
<ubuntu_> L0A|)1|\|G 0pen0ffice.0rg 2.2
<ubuntu_> ???
<Xero> -What the F---
<ubuntu_> why did it type tht?
<Xero> I have never seen that in my life.
<penguin42> _dan_: If it's coming via X then xset b off
<ubuntu_> evil possed computer
* ubuntu_ pwns computer
<Xero> penguin42, thank you for nobeep command of doom.
* Xero adds to session startup commands
<_dan_> now my last problem: when i mount a partition into /home/dan/data it appears as /home/dan/data on desktop plus nautilus instead of just data, so in nautilis adress bar i got [home] [dan] [home/dan/data]  etc
<penguin42> muhahaha
<Vorbote> _dan_, read the other files in that directory. Plenty of examples. :-)
<_dan_> how cna i tell gnome i wnat it as data not fullpath
<_dan_> Vorbote did, btw already done ;)
<Xero> Okay someone help ubuntu_. I'm confused.
<Xero> I think we may have a MITM here.
<ubuntu_> how do i change my name?
<Xero> ./nick yournewname
<Xero> without the dot
<Xero> lol
<d34th> kk thnx
<ratpoison> Xero: try /say command
<d34th> wait sumthins not right
<Xero> ratpoison, that's more keystrokes than ./
<d34th|helpless> now thts right
<d34th|helpless> lol
<ratpoison> Xero: not if you add "without the dot :p "
<Xero> lol
<savvas> _dan_: why not mount it in /media/ or /mnt/ ?
<_dan_> i mount it in my homedir, wheer i want it
* Xero slaps the TM on "That's more keystrokes"
* penguin42 hands d34th|helpless a blunt scyth and heads off to breakfast
<d34th|helpless> yeay
<Xero> I now have a trademarked symbol of my laziness.
<_dan_> prob is, gnome thinks for some weird reason it has to report it with full path instead of relative path, like it should do
<d34th|helpless> this irssi is kinda like mIRC
<Xero> XChat rivals mIRC in power, but mIRC has the easiest scripting (and horrible syntax)
<savvas> yeah, except in irssi you use the keyboard more than your mouse clicks :)
<d34th|helpless> ya
<d34th|helpless> :)
<_dan_> mirc is way better than xchat IMHO, nothing can compare to it, at least when i last used mirc (4 years ago)
<d34th|helpless> my comp is dieing :(
<Xero> Try installing GRUB again.
<savvas> _dan_: true, if the xchat people would put a pay&register button, it would be as great as mirc
<Xero> In a terminal, type 'grub-install /dev/hda1'
<d34th|helpless> i wonder what would happed if i unpluged hdb out of its socket and made it a cd drive
<_dan_> savvas hahaha
<Xero> Actually, remove the 1
<d34th|helpless> imma install it to hdb
<Xero> Ok.
<_dan_> i get constant apport reports about cron crashing :O
<d34th|helpless> bash: /grub-install: No such file or directory
<Xero> You typed an extra / at the beginning,
<d34th|helpless> mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Permission denied
<savvas> now try a sudo in front :)
<d34th|helpless> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<savvas> are you sure you have /hdb ?
<Xero> /dev/hdb
<d34th|helpless> yes i have 2 hdds
<d34th|helpless> 1 WDC and 1 samsung
<ubuntu_dave> er in gutsy they're prob at /sdx
<d34th|helpless> my screen resolution is too small to install ubuntu also
<d34th|helpless> i have fiesty fawn
<d34th|helpless> 7.04
<Xero> They're at /dev/sd*
<Xero> try /dev/sdb instead of /dev/hdb
<d34th|helpless> kk
<ubuntu_dave> right
<ubuntu_dave> but for gutsy, not for feisty....
<d34th|helpless> /dev/sdb does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Xero> No, Feisty does it too.
<Xero> Then do it to /dev/hda, I guess.
<savvas> d34th|helpless: dir -1 /dev/ | grep -i "^\(s\|h\)d."
<ubuntu_dave> weird, fesity never did for me, having said that, nor does gutsy ^_^
<Xero> d4tz c0z u h4xx0rz0rz
<ubuntu_dave> nah from clean install
<savvas> d34th|helpless: it will show you hard disk drives and their partitions
<d34th|helpless> u wish i |-|4Xx0rz
<savvas> d34th|helpless: you could use gparted to find out which is which :)
<d34th|helpless> Unknown partition table signature
<Xero> OH doody.
<Xero> You had a problem partitioning. That was all.
<Xero> Reinstall Ubuntu and all should be well.
<d34th|helpless> i cant install drives are corrupt
<Xero> Are you sure?
<d34th|helpless> and my screen resolution wont go over 800x600 meaning i cant install
<Xero> Click install.
<Xero> See what it does.
<d34th|helpless> install button it below screen end
<Xero> It's the one on the far right
<Xero> next
<Xero> Ooooo try the Alternate CD!!!
<Xero> It's fun!
<d34th|helpless> yes tht is way below screen
<d34th|helpless> alternate cd?
<Xero> yeah
<d34th|helpless> what tht
<Xero> Download it from the Ubuntu site. I don't know where it is, really.
<Xero> It's a text mode installer.
<Xero> No desktop until it's installed, though.
<Xero> That CD is meant for people with hdd/resolution/memory problems.
<d34th|helpless> i only have 1 cd drive an dif i remove live cd it will die on me(again)
<savvas> d34th|helpless: do you have any files that need to be backed up in ubuntu partitions, like your /home/ ?
<Xero> Plug in an external USB burner.
<Xero> savvas, his drives are corrupt.
<d34th|helpless> dun have 1
<Xero> He doesn't even have a /home.
<hetauma> hi is there any way to track changes mad on each daily cd ?
<savvas> ah
<savvas> sorry :)
<d34th|helpless> should i just get 6.06
<Xero> Someone please mail him a USB burner.
<d34th|helpless> or what
<Xero> No, use 7.10.
<d34th|helpless> i have 7.04
<Xero> It's newer and more secure, but stability is a bit bad.
<d34th|helpless> right now
<_dan_> can i remove evolution without make apt suggesting me to autoremove half the gnome desktop?
<Xero> 'rm /usr/bin/evolution && echo Hooray!'
<_dan_> well aehm not the russion way :P
<_dan_> the clean way
<d34th|helpless> ahhrg
<hetauma> russion way?
<Lynoure> Xero: what kind of security improvements are there?
<Xero> Lynoure, AppArmor.
<d34th|helpless> great now im getting yelled at by my mom because ubuntu corrupt my comp thnx alot
<Vorbote> _dan_, not really but you can hide it. Edit the applications menu and untick the evolution icon. Remove the icon from the panel and choose a different mail client in System->Preferences->Preferred applications.
<d34th|helpless> now im getting grounded
<Xero> d34th|helpless, sorry.
<d34th|helpless> tis alright
<savvas> d34th|helpless: you installed feisty or gutsy?
<d34th|helpless> feisty
<Xero> Usually someone with this kind of problem wouldve spammed HAIL MICROSOFT BILLY=GOD
<_dan_> Vorbote thx but well its more a question of princip to me, i dont want unused stuff installed ;)
<savvas> then what are you doing in #ubuntu+1 ? :P
<Vorbote> _dan_, you are a perfect candidate for Debian.
<d34th|helpless> site said to join this
<Lynoure> Xero: ok, thanks.
<_dan_> Vorbote i used debian for 3+years, still using it on some machines :P
<Xero> I used it too, but Ubuntu is more up to date.
<hetauma> where do I report bugs?
<bepe86> debian is still great for servers
<Vorbote> GNOME 2.20 entered Sid this week....
<bepe86> have a deban machine that has an uptime of 3+ years now
<_dan_> Xero i used debian sid, so was pretty up to date
<_dan_> but the debian release cycle is *horrible* and well, wrong channel for this discussion
<Vorbote> Yep.
<d34th|helpless> great i g2g make 1k and buy a new comp
<hylje> debian release cycle is wrong channel for this discusson
<savvas> hetauma: you mean http://launchpad.net ?
<rexy_> _dan_: recompile gnome with just the stuff you want, also www.linuxfromscratch.org might suit you
<bepe86> well, I'm pleased with the gutsy-beta so far. No major changes from feisty, but I like he integration with tracker, and stability has been a non-issue so far
<rexy_> see you again in 6 months ;)
<hetauma> savvas, I guess so
<_dan_> rexy_ :P
<bepe86> arch could suit you as well
<Xero> I tried LFS and phailed
<rexy_> honestly this bare minimum stuff is nice and all, but as long as it's not in my memory i cba if it's on my disk
<taggie> anybody know if hda-intel is going to get fixed for release? it's frustrating that feisty had fine support but i have no sound with a fresh gutsy install
<savvas> hetauma: that's where you file bugs, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<Webbmaster> how do i get kde4 on kubuntu gutsy?
<Vorbote> Six? more like 2. When the UD ends and the new development starts, it is when things get fun again.
<rexy_> Xero: i never had much trouble even when they were at just 2.0 or something, sometimes stuff breaks, use exact version numbers, and dont go nuts on optimizations :D
<_dan_> rexy_ well your right, still, if id could i removed it, but i cant
<Xero> Nuts and optimizations is optimized nuts.
<Vorbote> Webbmaster, there are parts in the official repos and others are in the kde.org repos (find all about it in kubuntu.org)
<Vorbote> _dan_, you can hack the metapackages....
<rexy_> _dan_: pruning ubuntu for unused packages seems a waste of effort, unless you're really tight for diskspace and it doesnt pose a security risk, whats the harm in leaving it. minimizing takes so much time, trial and error, just not worth it ussually
<hetauma> but should I report thins like.... run firefox and try to install adobe flash from the pop up window, while having synaptic running. I get error message that synaptic is running and then firefox says that adobe flash succesfully installed when it didn't do anything
<rexy_> besides whats minimal, a lot of packages you do need,install loads of crap you dont need, heh
<_dan_> rexy_ well of corse you are right, its just personal preference to not have it lying around
<Vorbote> hetauma, that's perfectly normal. The dpkg/apt database directories are locked because they can't be used by more than one instance of the program (in any of its incarnations).
<Vorbote> That is, they can be read but not written.
<hetauma> Vorbote, yes I know but because of that flash wasn't downloaded/installed but firefox "said" succesfully installed
<rexy_> _dan you can always profile your system , and use that to prune, but it'll probably break stuff horribly too
<Vorbote> Ahh, that's another kettle of fish.
<_dan_> rexy_ hm nope would just be great if gnome meta package would be like evolution || thunderbird || other email prog
<Vorbote> hetauma, that certainly sounds like a bug to me. (Weird it didn't happen to me).
<ubuntu_dave> (I'd love to see Evolution gone tbh ^_^)
<hetauma> Vorbote, u didn't run synaptic while firefox was trying to download flash ?
<savvas> ubuntu_dave: we all do, but ubuntu provides a complete desktop solution to the average user
<Vorbote> In fact yes.
<Vorbote> But that was like a couple of weeks back. There was a firefox update in the meantime if memory serves.
<ubuntu_dave> savvas: ah i really have no idea how popular Evo is.. was just saying I personally don't use it and therefore would appreciate an easy way for it not to exist on my system :) but yeah I understand the 'complete desktop solution' principle
<_dan_> gnome should adopt thunderbird, like firefox in their desktop-env IMHO
<ubuntu_dave> I agree
<_dan_> but yet again, this is the wtng channel for this discussion
<Vorbote> Or balsa.
<_dan_> want i dislike btw, gftp is built without ssl support
<_dan_> so is the mail-notification plugin IMHO
<bjwebb_> hi
<rexy_> _dan_: yeah but evolution is very tightly coupled with gnome in ubuntu i think
<_dan_> rexy_ well on my laptop i got it uninstalled, gnome works fine (dont ask how i did it, i dont know)
<rexy_> i tried but it broke stuff, and by default it runs a process that is rather small so i doesnt bother me much
<_dan_> mail-notification <-  SSL/TLS support (disabled, see README.Debian) this renders the plugin useless for a big deal of users
<_dan_> the process i got disabled in session
<rexy_> that's where it's started
<rexy_> along with other great stuff such as the indexing service :)
<hetauma> it's already reported :D
<hetauma> I love beta testers :D
<_dan_> rexy yeah i dont know what visual does either
<_dan_> and why does bluetooth manager get startet, i dont even have bluetooth
<jussi01> Hmm, has anyone had their screen resolution being set bigger than the screen'?
<_dan_> and what the heck us user folder updater   not even a description there
<penguin42> jussi01: No, but I had it set smaller
<ubuntu_dave> jussi01: yes it;s a common problem
<jussi01> ubuntu_dave: is there a fix/workaround?
<ubuntu_dave> jussi01: the gutsy area of the forums has lots of into on how to fix it
<jussi01> ubuntu_dave: ahh, thanks
<ubuntu_dave> jussi01: iirc the best way is simple to edit your xorg.conf and ensure the right max resolution is set
<CaBlGuY> so, if I've got the "latest" live CD of gutsy, is it stable enough to install?
<ubuntu_dave> CaBlGuY: is it stable enough to run for you kinda answers that
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<ubuntu_dave> CaBlGuY: bare in mind the usual disclaimers about beta software
<nikolam> CaBlGuY: Only for testing..
<CaBlGuY> yea.. I know about betas..
<sobersabre> hi. I have run x86 version of gutsy on my amd64 machine with 3GB of memory and nVidia Geforce 7300 GS card.
<sobersabre> I think because of the restricted driver the machine gets stuck with X.
<sobersabre> how can I debug and realize what really makes the machine stuck ?
<jussi01> ubuntu_dave: I have. the problem is when I set it to 1680x1050 (my screens correct res) it only shows part of the screen
<CaBlGuY> once it's "officialy" released, I'll be able to do an apt-get update and get all the pathes correct?
<ubuntu_dave> jussi01: make sure you have the right horizontal and vertical refresh rates set in your xorg then
<rexy_> sobersabre: dmesg, the X log
<sobersabre> ok rexy_ thanks.
<therethinker2> Can someone help me with a dpkg problem?
<therethinker2> dpkg-query: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0004' near line 1: newline in field name `#padding'
<therethinker2> I checked out /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0004, its just "#padding" on every line
<therethinker2> 512 lines, to be exact
<penguin42> my updates directory is empty
<macogw> im upgrading feisty to gutsy and it just said it couldnt install python-apt
<Xero> Feisty>Gutsy updates take forEVER
<IdleOne> can someone tell me where this would be added? http://xchat.org/files/source/2.8/patches/xc284-improvescrollback.diff
<penguin42> macogw: How are you updating and what exactly was the error?
<macogw> gksu "update-manager -d"
<macogw> Could not install 'python-apt'
<macogw> The upgrade will continue but the 'python-apt' package may be in a not working state. Please consider submitting a bugreport about it.
<macogw> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<therethinker2> I emptied my 0004 file, and it seems to be working...
<macogw> thats the 4th package to say that, but that one's worrisome
<penguin42> macogw: Hmm that's odd
<therethinker2> thanks
<penguin42> macogw: Was your feisty upto date before you started the upgrade
<macogw> yes
<penguin42> If it's only a handful then after the upgrade has finished I would explicitly tell it to install each of the failed package and see if you can get a more meaningful error
<macogw> ok
<macogw> i guess just as long as dpkg doesnt do that im ok
<macogw> launchpad-integration just said it as well
<macogw> it said that one before though
<macogw> and synaptic
<macogw> well and all the launchpad-integration libraries
<macogw> and update-manager-core
<penguin42> not good - you have plenty of disc space on / ?
* Brucevdk wonders how one would go about to prove xserver crashed afterwards, doesn't seem like there's anything in Xorg.0.log, but I could be overlooking it
<penguin42> Brucevdk: There should be a Xorg0.log.old
<macogw> it says 71% in use and its a 10G partition, so i have 3G
<penguin42> ok
<Brucevdk> penguin42: ah yes, there is
<Brucevdk> penguin42: does a warning such as this "(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f05 failed." indicate anything?
<macogw> given that ive installed ubuntu on a computer with a 5G hard drive and give / only 2G, i dont think my partition's too small
<penguin42> Brucevdk: Well I haven't got it - I don't know what that one actually means
<penguin42> macogw: No, as long as there is some free you are OK
<penguin42> and where did you find a 5G drive?
<Xero> penguin42, I have a 2G drive.
<Xero> Actually, I have a 500M drive somewhere in my closet.
<penguin42> Brucevdk: But it is a WW so it is a warning not an error
<macogw> my pentium 2 came with one
<macogw> i have a 2G drive at home too
<penguin42> Xero: Yeh I've got a 20M drive over there----> but I don't use it.....
<Xero> My 386 came with 500MB HDD
<Brucevdk> penguin42: there doesn't seem to be anything in that log either indicating why or what made it crash
<penguin42> Brucevdk: What's the last thing in the file?
<Brucevdk> penguin42: (WW) I810(0): Successfully set original devices (2)
<penguin42> Brucevdk: Doesn't look too bad does it
<Brucevdk> hehe
<penguin42> actually my firewall has a 3G drive in
<Brucevdk> penguin42:  this is after closing a fullscreen wine application and only happens with the "new" intel drivers (not the i810 one), basically it tries to do something with switching resolutions and seems to take the xserver down with it
<macogw> the pentium 2 runs debian now though.  gnome's too heavy, so its got: text-mode debian etch + X + e17 + iceweasel + OOo
<Brucevdk> even from a blackbox user perspective the new intel drivers seem to handle switching resolutions quite differently, because the screen actually blanks (which wasn't the case with the i810 ones)
<penguin42> macogw: OOo on a p2 - ouch :-)
<Xero> Mousepad would be better on a P2
<Xero> and the Gimp
<macogw> the reason that box exists is for my siblings to type term papers
<macogw> it *was* XP
<macogw> this is much faster than XP...like a 2 or 3 year old box
<macogw> hm thats interesting
<Xero> ckie8w672100000000000
<penguin42> cat in the house?
<macogw> it just said the upgrade is aborting because so much stuff failed, but i see lots of "setting up $package" still scrolling by and it doesnt look aborted
<Xero> 26 packages left to update and my laptop will be Gutsy.
<Xero> So I spammed in joy.
<penguin42> macogw: It might be worth trying at the command line
<penguin42> Brucevdk: Ah - I've got problems with the new drivers as well not being fully stable; I think they are getting better but not there yet
<Brucevdk> penguin42: yeah, they are noticeably getting better, when I checked them out a few months ago they crashed my system on startup (that doesn't happen anymore \o/)
<Brucevdk> penguin42: can't wait untill they're stable, because the i810 drivers when outputting to two monitors at the same time will get all fuzzy on you (which is already resolved in the new drivers)
<macogw> i love when gnome-screensaver ignores the fact that you might want to use your system again after it comes on
<Xero> lol
<Xero> :O depmod time!
<Xero> Gutsy shall boot in about 5 minutes.
<penguin42> Brucevdk: Weird; I've not tried dual heading yet
<Xero> Depmod depmod depmod!!!
<vonhalenbach> hi
<Xero> Hello.
<Xero> Oh poop. fuse is an invalid binary.
<Xero> Haha.
<vonhalenbach> Totem is not attached to the media format speex  .spx
<vonhalenbach> On the live cd
<macogw> ok the text in the "details" part finally caught up to the "it will abort now" that popped up 10 minutes ago
<macogw> ooo new sudo? nice
<Xero> orly?!?!?!
<macogw> it says [password of $user]  so people dont go "but i didnt set a root password" or "what password does it want?"
<Xero> Mine already had that.
<macogw> found the problem
<vonhalenbach> When i shutdown the live cd, it really shuts down and switches the computer off. But the screen looks terrible when shutting down. I had 1027x768x16 chosen at the start.
<macogw> launchpad-integration keeps liblaunchpad-integration0 from installing and that keeps practically everything else from installing
<macogw> oh, mine didnt
<vonhalenbach> almost all is translated to german.
<vonhalenbach> just a few buttons and an error message is missing.
<vonhalenbach> can i lend a hand? I am a translator.
<macogw> the error was on launchpad-integration and said the package is in a very bad and inconsistent state and should be reinstalled.  instead of taking its own advice and downloading a new one and installing that, it tried to keep going and install things which depend upon the one it didn't install.  i think that should be considered a bug
<macogw> vonhalenbach: sure go ahead
<vonhalenbach> ok
<macogw> there's translation in launchpad so just add your phrases to it
<vonhalenbach> thanks.
<vonhalenbach>  How can i shutdown cleanly the live cd? There is no button.
<macogw> i always use reboot from the live cd cuz i want to go back to my stuff
<BlueParrot> hmmm, some times it is kinda hard to tell if a broken webpage is the fault of the browser or the webpage , is it safe to assume that 90% of the time it is the webpage ?
<vonhalenbach> macogw: How do you issue the command reboot?
<penguin42> macogw: if launchpad-integration is broken then try an apt-get remove launchpad-integration and then try again?
<penguin42> BlueParrot: Try another web browser
<Xero> BlueParrot, if you use IE on Windows, it's the browser's fault. Period.
<Xero> Otherwise, it's the page.
<BlueParrot> : )
<macogw> what is with acpi? my laptop lights say its on AC power.  the gnome panel shows a power plug for AC power.  hovering on the power plug icon on the panel says "the computer is running on battery power"
<macogw> penguin42: i just did aptitude install launchpad-integration and now tons of other things are installing, so i guess its going through /var/cache/apt/archives and seeing what's not configured and doing those
<BlueParrot> Xero: I don't think I have used windows on my own machine since I found out there was GUIs for Linux machines :P
<BlueParrot> Xero: of course, that was about 4 years ago so ... :P
<macogw> that was only a year ago for me
<macogw> i used DSL to find out you can use a mouse in linux
<BlueParrot> hehe
<vonhalenbach> :)
<macogw> and when i saw mandriva in a book i went "woah they have real guis" but one of my friends said to avoid mandriva and use ubuntu
<BlueParrot> thing I like with it is that 4 years after starting to use it I'm doing things which causes "normal people" to think I'm some dangerous hacker ...
<penguin42> Hey we've had GUIs for well over 10 years!
<vonhalenbach> I have found an issue with unmounting my harddrive from the desktop.
<macogw> heh
<vonhalenbach> Yeah.
<macogw> BlueParrot: 2 of my friends were kicked out of linux-computer-having libraries because they were "hacking" ie "using the command line"
<BlueParrot> personally I think ssh had a much greater "WOW" factor than Aero :P
<macogw> haha
<vonhalenbach> I mounted with the button. /dev/sda1 on media/disk
<macogw> alsamixer is apparently impressive
<macogw> i think fluxbox contribute
<macogw> d
<macogw> fluxbox always makes you look 1337er
<BlueParrot> macogw: they should clearly have installed beryl and enabled the water effect ...
<BlueParrot> would have been fun to hear that customer support conversation
<vonhalenbach> then i played some songs of my music collection from the harddisk. then i tried to unmount it.
<macogw> in an internet cafe: "what are you doing?" "raising the volume" "oh.  wait, but...what are you using?" "linux" "oh.  ive never seen a girl use linux"
<vonhalenbach> error message, because i had the files still opened with totem.
<macogw> well yeah you were still accessing the disk
<macogw> you cant unmount while the disk's in use
<vonhalenbach> then i closed totem, but i still cant unmount, because now was the button switched. I could just press on mount. :(
<macogw> time to reboot into a hopefully working gutsy
<BlueParrot> macogw: well most Linux users only ever interact with text based information so gender is obviously irrelevant :P
<macogw> why is the logoff button now a running dude?
<qiv> hi ... are there any instability issus known for gimp?
<qiv> on my machine it crashes all the time :/
<macogw> qiv: if you use the "small" theme
<hetauma> how can I see which language I am using on systemtray?
<BlueParrot> macogw: it is more user friendly, clearly *shrug*
<qiv> macogw, so i just have to change the theme and it works again? :D
<macogw> hetauma: you cant tell based on what language everything's in?
<vonhalenbach> locale
<macogw> qiv: yes
<qiv> loving it ;) thanks a lot ^^
<macogw> qiv: that themeis broken
<BlueParrot> hetauma: do you mean the keyboard layout ?
<hetauma> BlueParrot, yes
<BlueParrot> hetauma: are you using Gnome or KDE ?
<macogw> oh add to panel  > the one with a flag
<hetauma> I need the indicator
<hetauma> gnome
<BlueParrot> right click on the panel and add the little applet
<hetauma> thanx alot :D
<macogw> keyboard indicator is in the "utilities" section
<macogw> anyway time to reboot
<vonhalenbach> Does someone here use xfce as desktop enviroment?
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: *waves*
<Xero> F***!
<Xero> Help!
<vonhalenbach> Ah. How do you shutdown ?
* rexy_ throws Xero an emergency floating device
<Xero> My moms computer can't find Windows system files any more!
<BlueParrot> isn't there a button in the menu ?
<Xero> Shes gonna be soooo pissed!!!
<Xero> HELP!
<Xero> The bootloader cant find C:/windows/system32/hal.dll
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: it shoudl either be a button in the menu or on the panel
<vonhalenbach> no, i cant find any button. I had used sudo shutdown -h now from a terminal.
<Xero> HELP!!!!
<penguin42> Xero: Did you change the partitioning?
<vonhalenbach> BlueParrot: On the live cd too?
<Xero> penguin42, no.
<Xero> I used Wubi.
<hylje> Xero: it's not a ubuntu problem anymore
<hylje> Xero: to fix it, you need to repair windows
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: hmm, I dunno, I have not changed my home directory since ages ago so my layout is probablydifferent from yours
<vonhalenbach> BlueParrot: Not even when i do a middle click or a right click.
<vonhalenbach> Ctrl+ Alt and Del doesn't  work either.
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: you can always add a button by right clicking the panel and chosing "add new item"
<savvas> gimp: Depends: gimp-data (>= 2.4.0~rc3) but 2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Xero> I just told her and now shes mad.
<Xero> Oh well.
<penguin42> hmm Wubi looks quite cute - if it didn't nuke your machine that is
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: personally I tend to just kill the X session and then shut down from gdm
<vonhalenbach> I did not found a "add new item".
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: ehe? when you rightclik the panel you get a context menu , no ?
<mon^rch> she should use Linux anyway ;)
<penguin42> Xero: See, she should get you your own computer - much safer
<vonhalenbach> A shutdown button is needed for noobs, to cleanly unmount (forced) mounted volumes.
* jussi01 wonders just what it will take to fix this...
<Xero> penguin42, I have my own.
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: there should be one by default, I don't know why you don't have one
<Xero> I wanted her to try Linux.
<savvas> Xero: you reinstall windows, but we're definitely out of topic
<vonhalenbach> BlueParrot: Please test the last xubuntu desktop live cd.
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: I'm out of CDs actually
<vonhalenbach> :)
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: but anyway, when you rightclick the panel don't you get a menu ?
<vonhalenbach> cd rw? no?
<penguin42> Xero: If you have the windows CDs you could try a repair; or perhaps go see if you can find any WUBI guys to see if they know how they broke it
<vonhalenbach> middle button click.
<BlueParrot> na, I forgot them back home when I moved out
<Xero> penguin42, I'm trying a repair.
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: not middle, right-click on the panel
<Xero> fixmbr, fixboot, chkdsk
<vonhalenbach> When i right click i can choose which window. window 1 to window4
* penguin42 hands Xero a chicken, a vile of mercury and a flask of holy water
<vonhalenbach> and the opened applications are there.
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: where are you right-clicking ? It doesn't sound like the panel
<Xero> lol
<vonhalenbach> on the desktop screen (background image) I haven't seen any panel.
<BlueParrot> the taskbar ...
<BlueParrot> you shoudl have two panels
<BlueParrot> one at the top and one at the bottom
<vonhalenbach> Do you talk about gnome?
<vonhalenbach> There is none.
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: oh, that is not right ...
<vonhalenbach> I had xfce running for the first time.
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: try running "xfc4-panel" in a terminal
<vonhalenbach> Maybe i should search more.
<BlueParrot> xfce*
<Xero> join ##windows
<Xero> Doh.
<Xero> No slash.
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: it sounds as if the panel has not started
<vonhalenbach> ok, i will try this the next time.
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: it sounds as if you have something broken in your configuration files
<vonhalenbach> Now i am in my normal kubuntu feisty.
<BlueParrot> hmmm
<BlueParrot> well, something has hosed your config
<vonhalenbach> Then the live cd is broken.
<BlueParrot> quite possible
<vonhalenbach> I should maybe choose another resolution. Like 800x600 the next time.
<vonhalenbach> I had used 1024x768x16
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: it should look something like this: http://www.xubuntu.org/files/edgy1.jpeg
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: naaa, it sounds more as if something is broken
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: like the panel didn't start or something
<BlueParrot> that is an edgy screenshot btw
<BlueParrot> dunno if there is a successful gutsy one somewhere
<vonhalenbach> or maybe they were just out of my screen.
<BlueParrot> unlikely
<BlueParrot> shouldn't be
<vonhalenbach> Those panels were not there.
<vonhalenbach> Ok, i will try again. thanks for your feedback.
<BlueParrot> yea, ok, something is broken then
<BlueParrot> unless they actually changed it, but I doubt that
<vonhalenbach> Now, i know what to test.
* Xero sets self on fire, pours gasoline on it, screams, explodes, stabs self in anger at stupid Windows.
<vonhalenbach> Are here developers with svn access to the xubuntu sources? Or just users?
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: I'm just a user, I'm not sure the developers will reveal their identities out of fear of retribution :P
<vonhalenbach> hehe
<vonhalenbach> No problem. was just curious.
<Zoiks> how long does a badblocks take?
<Zoiks> its 3 hours and counting so far
<penguin42> Zoiks: How big is your drive?
<_dan_> get yaself a pizza, watch a nice movie
<_dan_> go out have some drinks
<_dan_> it takes *long*
<Zoiks> i think its a 400
<Zoiks> or 500
<Zoiks> just a question
<Zoiks> its not overwriting anything is it?
<hetauma> the device information on my laptops battery says capacity 16%! is there any way to fix it? other than buying a new battery?
<hetauma> any battery tricks?
<Zoiks> hetauma: the old 24h in the freezer trick?
<hetauma> isn't this just a legend?
<Zoiks> possibly
<Zoiks> but if the battery is that bad would it hurt to try?
<penguin42> hetauma: I thought fully discharging was supposed to help
<penguin42> Zoiks: A straight read through of a 400G drive at 40MB/s would take 2.8 hours if it managed to keep that speed up solid and didn't need to do anything else
<kevinO> how do i play .3g2 files from quicktime?
<kevinO> sorry if the question seems unrelated but i dont want to ask in the ubuntu channel as the information may be outdated
<macogw> yay the upgrade worked
<macogw> compiz fusion confuses the hell out of me
<kRush> what's so confusing about it?
<attunix> I installed ubuntustudio-desktop and I decided I didn't like it so I removed it. Now the boot/load screen is still there. How can I get my old Ubuntu load screen back?
<aguitel> is Yast in gutsy ?
<_dan_> god thx no
<aguitel> !yast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> http://humorix.org/
<Tomcat_> kevinO: Try realplayer helix... *might* work.
<timing> Hey, when i have compiz enabled with fancy workspace switching, going to workspace 1 (with ALT+F1) makes the applications menu pop-up. Is this a known problem? should i go to the compiz channel?
<kevinO> ok vlc player works
<kevinO> thanks
<eeyore_> The strangest thing happened just now. My clock used to have the following order: Month day, date, time
<eeyore_> now time comes first
<eeyore_> then the rest
<kRush> timing, I don't think it's a problem at all, check your hotkey bindings
<timing> yeah that's just alt+f1 to workspace 1
<timing> I don't know if there is another hotkey settings thing?
<timing> I just use the gnome one
<timing> and mod4+f1 doesn't switch the window to that workspace as well
<timing> does compiz have his own shortcuts?
<timing> *its
<kRush> altf1 is set to show panel menu in my gnome keyboard shortcuts you might want to unbind that and it should work
<macogw> anyone else unable to switch desktops with C-F on gutsy?
<timing> kRush: it's bound to go to workspace 1
<timing> and that works
<timing> i go to workspace 1
<timing> and then the application menu pops up
<kRush> timing, yeah so it has double bindings. I don't know where you set your keys for the compiz stuff
<timing> yeah i don't know either :-)
<timing> when i disable compiz it works okay
<timing> maybe somewhere in gconf
<kRush> argh no
<kRush> I know where to set compiz keybindings, I don't know where *you* set your altf1 binding
<wers> I do not know if this is a gutsy issue, but everytime I run Pidgin, even if I chose not to "Use status message from last exit at startup," pidgin still uses my last status message at startup
<wers> any ideas?
<Ryo> Hi, I don't know if you realize, but in the last update, every single thing in the start menu is now removed.
<Ryo> I had to make a launcher just because I can't even get to this app, or the terminal, from the menu.
<timing> kRush: i set mine with system preferences keyboard shortcuts
<_dan_> ryo alt+f2 in case of emergency
<Ryo> That's handy to know.
<macogw> Ryo: howd you get a start menu?
<Ryo> macogw:  The one called "applications".
<kRush> timing, ok so there is the same binding still in compiz. do you have ccsm installed?
<macogw> wouldnt that be the applications menu then
<timing> kRush: nope :-) so i guess i need that
<timing> apt-getting it in a few
<Ryo> macogw:  Yeah, it would.  But it's still exactly the same in concept.
<mnk> hello all - i am trying to upgrade to gutsy but keep getting the same error
<kRush> timing, you can do it with gconf-editor too but ccsm is easier if you want to change more stuff
<Ryo> mnk:  what's the error?
<mnk> getting upgrade pre-requists failed
<timing> kRush: k thanks!
<mnk> 2007-09-30 17:42:17,776 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ub
<mnk> untu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i3
<mnk> 86.udeb' is NOT trusted
<mnk> that's in the main/log
<mnk> main.log
<kRush> timing, /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/main_menu_key is the one
<mnk> any idea what that means? and what i have to do to fix that pls?
<timing> kRush: it's on disabled
<kRush> timing, now that is weird
<timing> yeah :-)
<timing> what is this gnome-compiz-preferences thing btw?
<macogw> ccsm
<macogw> compizconfig-settings-manager
<timing> yeah
<timing> but what is gnome-compiz-preferences
<Ryo> I kind of want my apps menu back :/
<timing> it's very old i think
<macogw> thats from old compi
<macogw> compiz
<timing> maybe that's fucking things up here
<timing> how do i remove the old ones completely?
<timing> the package upgrade didn't do that yet
<rothchild> I have a problem with compiz not showing popup windows they are blacked out, does anyone else have this problem, I can't see any reported bugs
<kRush> wfm
<kRush> timing, you could do a search on <Alt>F1 in gconf (check key values) and see if anything else pops up. If that doesn't do it I'm out of ideas
<timing> kRush: I know the problem
<timing> *understand
<timing> i used the non-custom option in the appearance settings
<timing> which uses alt+f1 as mnu binding
<timing> now i use the custom option, where the alt+f1 was disabled
<kRush> so it works now?
<macogw> gutsy should include the fusion icon for compiz fusion
<macogw> there are only 2 ways to enable compiz fusion right now: command line and "desktop effects" but if you use "desktop effects" your ccsm settings are ignored
<timing> rkyeah
<macogw> and command line's not user friendly
<macogw> well...not new user friendly
<macogw> its perfectly friendly to me
<kRush> macogw, my ccsm settings work
<macogw> when i enabled it it did compiz --replace gconf ccp which meant that gconf's settings got loaded instead of ccp's
<macogw> if i do it from the command line and specify ccp, it works right
<macogw> and the panel applet is a lot more convenient than using the menus :P
<kRush> and desktop effects menu entry is not there for me either
* macogw hates menus
<gmb> Folks, has anyone else's Applications Gnome menu become suddenly, inexplicably empty after the latest batch of updates?
<Xero> Nup nup nup.
<gmb> Xero: Is that a yes or a no?
<Xero> no
<gmb> Hmm.
<macogw> not for me
<gmb> It's odd; this has happened on both my Gutsy machines.
<macogw> i just dist-upgraded though so idk how your box was yesterday...i just know current up-to-date has working menus
<sparsec> Does anyone know whether the problem with rt2500 has been fixed?
<mnk> hello all - i am trying to upgrade to gutsy but keep getting the same error
<mnk> getting upgrade pre-requists failed
<mnk> 2007-09-30 17:42:17,776 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ub
<mnk> that's in the main.log
<mnk> any idea what that means? and what i have to do to fix that pls?
<pixl> anyone else got problems with xrandr after upgrading from feasty?
<pixl> does it work at all in gutsy with nvidia drivers (tried several versions, same problem)
<pixl> xrandr reports that extension is not supported on display 0
<sparsec> pixl: Off-topic: Loads of problems with everything, that's why I switched back to feisty. :)
<pixl> is it possible to downgrade? :P
<pixl> crap, should have made a copy of my root
<pixl> or ill just have to wait for fixes to arrive.. :(
<sparsec> pixl: I did a clean install
<sparsec> I wanted to better partition my 80GB harddisk now that I got rid of the Windows partition
<duarte> hello. I have not been able to make my fat32 partition writable since I upgraded to 7.10. In the beginning my fstab looked like this: # /dev/sda3UUID=7B66-CCBD  /media/docs     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<sparsec> Unfortunately, the rt2500 module which I depend on for network connection didn't work in beta with WPA, so I had to switch
<duarte> I changed the umask to umask=000 but it still does not make it writable
<duarte> can anyone help me?
<rexy_> umask is just used when creating permissions for a file
<rexy_> try mounting it with rw?
<duarte> also tried that
<duarte> it still does not make it writable
<duarte> :(
<rexy_> do you have the permissions as a user to write there?
<rexy_> who owns the files in the partition?
<sparsec> yep, did you try it with sudo?
<duarte> yes
<rexy_> type ls in the mount point and post it on pastebin?
<rexy_> add output of mount too
<xtknight> weird why did xorg-driver-synaptics rename to xfree86-driver-synaptics?
<duarte>  sudo fdisk -l
<duarte> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<duarte> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<duarte> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<duarte> Disk identifier: 0x00008753
<duarte>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<duarte> /dev/sda1               1        6079    48829536    5  Extended
<duarte> /dev/sda2   *        6080       10942    39060480    7  HPFS/NTFS
<duarte> /dev/sda3           10943       19457    68396737+   b  W95 FAT32
<duarte> /dev/sda5               1        4255    34178224+  83  Linux
<duarte> /dev/sda6            4256        4498     1951866   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<duarte> /dev/sda7            4499        6079    12699351   83  Linux
<rexy_> Dude , pastebin
<xtknight> !pastebin | duarte use this next time please so the channel isnt overloaded
<ubotwo> duarte use this next time please so the channel isnt overloaded: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Xero> Does this work for anyone else? http://xero-games.com/xspf
<rexy_> also that is useless, post the ls and the output of mount
<rexy_> Xero: works fine
<rexy_> just have totem with all plugins
<Xero> rexy_, thanks.
<Xero> Now I know its my problem, not my code's problem, or my theft of code's problem.
<rexy_> hehe
<rexy_> awesome number
<Xero> That player is now integrated into my index1.php, rexy_. Thanks for helping.
<rexy_> np
<hav0ck> Hi all
<Xero> Hello.
<hav0ck> can some one tell me how to install nUbuntu ? i have error installing grabu during system istallation
<Xero> nUbuntu is not an official Ubuntu.
<Xero> Look somewhere else for support. Sorry.
<Xero> !nubuntu
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Xero> :(
<hav0ck> ohh can help me in the enother way ?
<Xero> I'll try.
* jussi01 is still having an issue with xserver...
<usser> hello question if i install beta now when gutsy is released do i automatically get released version, i mean will update itself?
<Xero> usser, yes.
<penguin42> yes
<usser> alright thank you
<usser> )
<kevinO> what package do i need to build programs from source?
<penguin42> kevin0: build-essentials
<kevinO> thanks
<penguin42> kevin0: Sorry - no 's' at the end
<effie_jayx> I am unable to import my pics from my digital camera
<kevinO> oh ok
<kevinO> thanks
<penguin42> effie_jayx: What type of camera is it, and how is it conencted to your computer
<effie_jayx> usb
<effie_jayx>  it is a HP photosmart
<mendred> how does one automount a usb device that is already plugged in at boot?
<macogw> mendred: put it in /etc/fstab
<xtknight> might need a debian udev rule if the device name changes?
<mendred> macogw: isn't there any rules for hald to mount an usb device
<mendred> *aren't
<effie_jayx> penguin42,  it has an sd 1 gig card
<mendred> when it detects it
<effie_jayx> I could do it perfectly in Feisty
<effie_jayx> and I actually dualboot this same machine with dapper still
<effie_jayx> and it works there
<penguin42> sounds like a bug then
* penguin42 doesn't know much about cameras I'm afraid; can you read the SD card in a card reader on the machine?
<Xero> Wii time.
<VousDeux> okay, so I just installed today's updates and rebooted. I logged in and launched XChat. I turned my head for a few minutes and when I looked back I was at the logon screen again.
<penguin42> VousDeux: Anything else running?
<VousDeux> no applications, but there are a few applets running in the tray
<penguin42> hmm nothing hard then
<VousDeux> ...volume control, stringi, network manager, ksynaptics, klipper, clock
<penguin42> VousDeux: Look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old to see if it was an X server crash
<VousDeux> it shows a signal 11, but I'm not sure what caused it
<penguin42> VousDeux: By the sounds of it you didn't have much running to cause it!
<jgm> Hi is the nvidia kernel module for 2.6.22-12-generic available yet?
<jgm> I saw some updates in that area earlier but I still can't get X running on this kernel with the nvidia driver
<Vegar> which card?
<jgm> 7900GS
<VousDeux> according to syslog, it looks like the sig11 may be related to nvidia driver version mismatch
<Lynoure> Is there some way to move files in dolphin other than a opening up another window for the destination and dragging there? I especially liked the Move and Copy in Konqueror context menu
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: you've discovered splitview?
<VousDeux> http://nopaste.com/p/aBWkRTaDI
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: yes. Way less handy that being able to choose from last 3 places I moved to.
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: that is, about a minute before you asked :)
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: konq is still there.  i hate it for more than 2 places, too.
<Shadow6363> hmm, if i have a 64-bit cpu, is it yet recommended that i install the 64-bit version or should i stay with the 32-bit?
<mnk> hello all - i am trying to upgrade to gutsy but keep getting the same error
<mnk> getting upgrade pre-requists failed
<mnk> 2007-09-30 17:42:17,776 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ub
<mnk> that's in the main.log
<mnk> any idea what that means? and what i have to do to fix that pls?
<mnk> any help will be appreciated
<vonhalenbach> mnk: Where is help appreciated?
<mnk> ie in helping me upgrade :)
<mnk> getting upgrade pre-requists failed
<mnk> keep getting that msg
<mnk> when trying to upgrade
<mnk> any help will be appreciated :)
<mnk> pleeeeeeeeeease
<vonhalenbach> do you have the zlib1 package installed?
<Xero> www.spam.spam.spam.spam.com/mnk.php?spammer="1"
<mnk> i aint spamming!
<mnk> Firefox can't find the server at www.spam.spam.spam.spam.com.
<mnk> hehe
<Xero> lol
<mnk> vonhalenbach: no i don't
<delhage> mnk: did you do a full upgrade of feisty first?
<mnk> delhage: yeah i did - i have feisty now
<mnk> ERROR pre-requists item 'http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ub
<mnk> untu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i3
<mnk> 86.udeb' is NOT trusted
<mnk> why is it not trusted?
<mnk> i don't get it
<Vegar> probably because it isn't signed
<mnk> aaah
<mnk> interesting
<mnk> cos every time i upgrade my packages, it says they r not authorised or something like that
<mnk> how can i add the signature?
<mnk> how Vegar?
<usser> hm what happened to konqueror?
<usser> what is dolphin?
<Vegar> mnk: it might be using the wrong nvidia module
<Vegar> (there are three, IIRC)
<Vegar> don't ask me how to make it use the correct one
<vonhalenbach> BlueParrot: I have tested more. The i386 xubuntu live cd is broken. Not starting the xfce4-panel
<mnk> Vegar nvidia?!
<delhage> mnk: try rerunning "sudo aptitude update"
<Vegar> oh, wait
<Vegar> mnk: wrong channel
<Vegar> mnk: how what?
<mnk> Vegar: how can i add the signature?
<Vegar> you can't
<mnk> oh
<Vegar> the point is that the one that creates the package signs it
<mnk> :(
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: oh, what does it say if you run xfce4-panel in a terminal ?
<Vegar> unless it's your package
<mnk> oic
<mnk> but when i update i usually get some package signature error
<vonhalenbach> It runs the panel if i start it manually in a terminal. It should start automaticly.
<delhage> mnk: can usually be fixed by updating the cache
<mnk> delhage: how would i do that?
<delhage> mnk: like I said above, sudo aptitude update
<mnk> oh ok
<BlueParrot> hmmm
<mnk> yeah i'm doing that now delhage
<mnk> thanks delhage
<penguin42> Vegar: Unless the problem is not that the package isn't signed, but that you are missing the stuff to check it
<BlueParrot> oh , lol, I forgot to change my sources.list since I moved from norway :P
<delhage> mnk: and the try aptitude upgrade again
<mnk> W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991
<mnk> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org edgy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2D6CFB44DD800CD9 Trevio (3v1n0) <trevi55@gmail.com>
<mnk> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<mnk> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<vonhalenbach> I have tried different resolutions and tried original english language and tried the save graphical mode. No success.
<mnk> sorry about the paste
<mnk> do u think that is the problem?
<mnk> ie is that why i can't upgrade to gutsy? cos of those errors/>#
<mnk> ?
<vonhalenbach> BlueParrot: Can you fix it or give this a developer directly? Or should i file a bug against xubuntu beta?
<delhage> mnk: that happens sometimes, try to run it again, until those messages dissapear (might be a temporary network problem)
<BlueParrot> vonhalenbach: I'm just a user, like you , you probably want to file a bug report
<vonhalenbach> yeah. I will.
<mnk> i have had those msgs for AGES - literally weeks and weeks delhage, even though i regularly  update
<delhage> of course it could be something more serious too
<delhage> ok
* BlueParrot does an upgrade and hopes it doesn't break
<delhage> I upgraded on thursday and it went very well
<BlueParrot> oh I'm already on gutsy
<delhage> no snags at all, a bit dissapointing ;)
<delhage> ah
<BlueParrot> I'm just a bit cautious about upgrading from a working system when it is in beta :P
<VousDeux> okay, I installed the current version of the nvidia driver...hopefully that fixed it.
<mnk> so erm
<mnk> any idea what i could do?
<BluesKaj> looking for the 'startup' filelike the editable one in feisty ...is there such an animal ?
<VousDeux> since the synaptics driver doesn't seem to work, I wonder if perhaps ALPS would work. The vendor tells me that they believe the touch pad is Synaptics, but the manufacturer did not confirm. How would I go about trying out the ALPS driver?
<philip> gosh the update download is so slow...probably from everyone upgrading to the beta :)
<mnk> so erm
<BluesKaj> yeah, took me almost 90mins yesterday to upgrade
<mnk> any idea guys?
<mnk> pleeeease
<philip> mnk, change "feisty" to "gutsy" if that doesn't work then remove those third party repos
<mnk> what's that url for pastbin pls?
<mnk> so i can paste u my sources.list
<mnk> so u can tell me which ones to comment out?
<KanRiNiN> After upgrading, I read the info about Gutsy not showing device info correctly.  Would this have anything to do with why my XFS and HFS partitions now longer mount on my server?  Thanks in advance.
<mnk> i have beryl installed - could that be the problem?
<mnk> philip?
<philip> mnk, change "feisty" etc to gutsy
<mnk> yeah
<philip> change all of them
<mnk> in sources.list
<Meroigo_> mnk,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ray_> hi how i clear my repository download cash
<ray_> ?
<ray_> so i can get my stuff fresh download and not cashed
<mnk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39168/
<ray_> will look
<savvas> has anyone when will the gimp dependency be fixed?
<savvas> *anyone heard
<scizzo-> savvas: what dependency?
<ray_> savvas do you know how to clear the repository cash in 7.10?
<ray_> if so how do i want to get fresh install
<savvas> The following packages have unmet dependencies: gimp: Depends: gimp-data (>= 2.4.0~rc3) but 2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ray_> savvas see my q
<savvas> you mean clean and autoclean?
<Brucevdk> ray_:  I don't think clearing the repository cache will do much (at least not what I presume you want), it'll just delete previously downloaded packages but that's it (the command for that should be "sudo apt-get clean")
<scizzo-> savvas: right so the gimp-data update is not up yet
<ray_> brucevdk thats why i want to do
<ray_> how do i
<Brucevdk> ray_: why would you want to?
<savvas> scizzo-: thank you for stating the obvious, has anyone heard if they updated the mirrors for it?
<ray_> to get all fresdh install had one that broke will not let me reinstall it give me err
<scizzo-> savvas: rc2 seems to be the latest on my se.ubuntu link
<scizzo-> savvas: for both gimp-data and gimp
<ray_> bruce is that it
<savvas> ray_: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install -f
<scizzo-> savvas: you are using a US link or something?
<savvas> scizzo-: UK :)
<scizzo-> savvas: aaa...ok
<ray_> ok ran them all bruce
<ray_> savas i mean
<Crozar> I HAVE PROBLEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<ray_> still didnt remove the downjlaod
<savvas> !ask | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<savvas> ray_: what are you trying to do exactly?
<ray_> savvas ddint remove the downlod
<ray_> savvas i trying to remove the repository download one im trying to install is givime me err
<scizzo-> savvas: well then I guess I am back at square 1 when it came to your question... :P
<Crozar> guys history is i used feisty then updated * with feisty i had compiz screenlets and some lib's of kde also * but now with update i couldnt enter my xorg.conf and things got weird im using laptop internet is not working maybe to do with lan driver? or i dunno but feisty was working fine however EDGE DIDNT WORK! well worked first time after install didnt .
<ray_> so i need to remove them and reinstall it
<Crozar> savvas
<ray_> but not untill i remove them tell me first
<ray_> and redownlaod it
<savvas> ray_: what kind of error?
<ray_> broken packege err
<ray_> or bad download err
<ray_> savvas how do i remove them so get good one
<savvas> scizzo-: cheers, looks like we'll have to wait :)
<scizzo-> Crozar: well compiz screenlets might be....um not working...
<scizzo-> savvas: yeah
<ray_> i see mno help:(
<Crozar> savvas in conclusion edge had a problem with my laptop internet didnt work means i couldnt surf no we're i have my ip i see my lan people and i can login to my router but couldnt go online . with feisty i didnt have a problem but now with 7.10 gusty i have a problem like edge
<ray_> savvas how do i remove them
<savvas> ray_: can you paste the error in http://pastebin.ca or somewhere?
<scizzo-> Crozar: just to be sure.....you know that gutsy still is beta?
<Crozar> scizzo- compiz and screenlets i did install in feisty then updated my system to gusty but then compiz is still theyr i thought compiz is implemented inside gusty so should have i uninstalled it manually before i updated to gusty?
<ray_> not asking for that tell me got bad download
<ray_> and no to remove them
<scizzo-> Crozar: compiz-fusion is yes...
<savvas> look man, I don't really understand what's the problem until I see the error
<jussi01> hmmm, an xorg experts here?
<jussi01> any*
<scizzo-> jussi01: maybe ask the question and find out?
<savvas> ray_: you can edit your repository list with: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<scizzo-> Crozar: well first thing first....the internet access thing....
<ray_> why i need this
<jussi01> scizzo-, My screen is bigger than the monitor...
<scizzo-> Crozar: what exactly can you see and not see?
<ray_> savvas i asked how i get rid of repoitory downlaod tell me i need to do this first
<scizzo-> jussi01: ok....tried changing the resolution?
<Crozar> scizzo- ok its beta but lets keep that aside , ( ubuntu Edge version 6 ) didnt work
<savvas> ray_: what command do you do?
<frostburn> jussi01, you need to remove the Virtual Monitor size in you xorg, and edit out the sizes that don't exist
<scizzo-> Crozar: edge???
<ray_> to remove the respoitory download
<kRush> ray_, man apt-get
<ray_> tell me i need to remove them all befor i can install anything
<jussi01> frostburn, ok, Ill give that a try
<Crozar> scizzo- with edge internet wasnt working same problem as gusty
<Dr_willis> Wifes tryint to edit some wavs into ring tones under windows. Shes using AUdicty right now. anyone reccomend a more 'idiot friendly' tool? :) (yes i am NOT letting her read this message)
<savvas> ray_: what command did you do that broke the repository
<ray_> all will not even let me install none untill i do this
<Crozar> scizzo- i didnt uninstall compiz and my compiz acted weird the menu bar over each windows doesnt anymore lol i think my twaeking for fesity all has gone now :(
<savvas> Dr_willis: yes, virtual machine software heh :)
<jussi01> frostburn, I dont seem to have those in there...
<kRush> Crozar, install the compiz meta package, it was missing here too
<savvas> ray_: I don't understand you, and sorry, have to go
<ray_> savas chache
<frostburn> jussi01, pastebin your xorg, and i'll take a look
<ray_> spelled it worng
<Crozar> sorry for the late replies because a  friend came to visit me and says u know the thing u talked about that software it sux i was :@ then she said my teacher says windows is like getting ur right hand to ur right ear but with linux is getting ur hand over the head then holding the left ear i was :@@@@@ good thing i said tell her whats better mac or windows if she said windows il sennd my regard faxed spank
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> frostburn, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39171/
<rico> hey everyone.
<frostburn> jussi01, what size is your monitor?
<ray_> jussi01 i need to clean out the repositor cache how do i
<Crozar> scizzo- ok so i try to format and install 7.10 full?
<ray_> still hanging around
<rico> my busy cursor seems to have disappeared (using any theme). running gnome+compizfusion+emerald here. anyone got any clue to what could've happened?
<jussi01> frostburn, 22" 1680x1050
<scizzo-> Crozar: actually.....all you have done so far is actually to confuse me
<rico> whenever there's supposed to be a busy cursor, i get no cursor at all
<scizzo-> Crozar: I am not sure what the problem is exactly more then a bunch of text about different things going wrong from feisty -> gutsy upgrade
<Crozar> scizzo- ok this is it ( i have feisty with all the things i had tweaked for compiz and many other stuff like xorg ) ----> i updated to gusty ---> ( now internet is not working things got weird xorg is unaxesible )
<scizzo-> Crozar: right ok.....is it a wireless connection?
<Crozar> scizzo- with Edge 6.10 i think or was it 6.4? well that had a problem no internet aswell
<ray_> any one here see my q
<Crozar> scizzo- LAN laptop normal cat4
<ray_> seems like no one wiloing to help me
<ray_> :(
<Crozar> scizzo- i can connect with my router with the people whos on my local but not online.
<scizzo-> Crozar: ok.....and ifconfig and so on gives you ip?
<Crozar> ray_ hang on me u might wait for version 8 of ubuntu lo
<Crozar> scipio yes 192.168.1.3
<ray_> whats that
<scizzo-> Crozar: ok and you can ping www.google.com?
<Crozar> actually im on windows now i booted it coz my ubuntu is a disgrace atm
<scizzo-> Crozar: if you get a timeout....then try to ping the  ip from that adress
<ray_> crozar will use this but that use to hjhave a remove button in last one thay removed it and cant clean my cache now how do i
<jussi01> frostburn, https://acc.acme.lt/item/87881 <--- thats the monitor
<Crozar> cant ping them nothing works trust me i know enough of networking im angry i went with stuff like arping my router manually and still doesnt work
<Crozar> scizzo- Live CD on gusty also doesnt work BUTTT ON EDGE LIVE CD WORKS =/
<Crozar> this is weird i dont want gusty to end up not working for my laptop LAN or somehting like that i might stick with feisty until verison 8
<ray_> crozar see my q to you
<Crozar> ray_ i might give up and let my laptop with feisty and use gusty for my pc :(
<scizzo-> Crozar: nothing works.....I have never heard that one before
<frostburn> jussi01, kk,  when you type $xrandr does it say 1680x1050 ?
<ray_> ok crozar do you know how to remove them?
<Crozar> scizzo- trust me if i come to ur house and show u ( this might be a dejavu bug that is important )
<scizzo-> Crozar: can you then try to connect the machine directly to the internet without connecting it to the router and see if you can get a IP then ping
<scizzo-> Crozar: I don't trust anyone
<Crozar> scizzo- how can i connect directly
<jussi01> frostburn, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39172/
<Crozar> scizzo- ? gusty was nice because it detected my 56k MODEM !!! but my lan is theyr ip all is good roaming mod is ok everything good gatway also i know all those stuff but internet not workING~!
<jussi01> frostburn, I have it set at 1440x900 right now
<frostburn> jussi01, and that still makes it off the screen?
<jussi01> frostburn, no
<scizzo-> Crozar: your router is getting a IP from a DHCP?
<Crozar> scizzo- just tell me i can do this go to feisty and take all the network config and dll's and put it with gusty>? if it works then wala a configuration problem if not then maybe registy problem or some kind of linux conflict with my hardware por something
<Crozar> my router detects me yes crozar 192.168.1.3
<jussi01> but it is quite fuzzy, as if it had been squashed or something
<scizzo-> Crozar: honestly...mate...I have given you several things you can try....the actual answer you are giving me is "nothing works" without even trying to check them from the things I have told you....
<frostburn> jussi01, can you do a xrandr -s 1680x1050
<jussi01> frostburn, off the screen now
<scizzo-> Crozar: I belive that there is something wrong on the side where the traffic is trying to go router -> internet...
<Crozar> scizzo- i told u this same problem happened to me with UBUNTU Edge verison 6 , i tried many methods which i understand about MCT networking and well nothing worked ur idea's i tested before . sooo im telling u that gusty is a revised veriosn of edge but not from feisty its like we're going backwards another frontier
<scizzo-> Crozar: or even DNS problems on the machine it self...that it is not getting the gateway
<scizzo-> Crozar: well you have not really given me a result to go on either....
<scizzo-> Crozar: you say that you get to the router and to the people inside the router....however not from router -> internet....
<Crozar> scizzo- i meant that edge didnt work with my inteernet and nobody have heard about this kind of problem ( but yes with researches about 11 days i picked up something , hardware problem with internet LAN and wireless sometimes have sideeffects and must get lib files ect.. to fix it and tweak some things ) but no one until now told me how
<Crozar> scizzo- yes its from the system trust me why did feisty work? and edge and gusty didnt
<scizzo-> Crozar: so.....what happens when you ping or access a site....does it say that it can't resolve the address or something simular?
<scizzo-> Crozar: these are the things that are important.....saying its not working can be 1000000 things
<frostburn> jussi01, head to #xorg i'll be in there too
<Crozar> it says conecting also in irc says connect,.... for long long time then timeout
<Crozar> well not working i meant by it is the deadline lo
<jussi01> frostburn, ok, im there
<Crozar> scizzo- :( il go back to feisty
<Crozar> scizzo- i hope this problem will not be on the later verions :( and im hopeing of installing gusty on my PC and hope it willwork :(
<hetauma> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Crozar> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Crozar> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Crozar> !versions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ray_> will not remove mplayer packege
<ray_> still thing the download file is ther
<Crozar> ray_ use autoremove
<ray_> i did
<ray_> will agen
<Crozar> ray_ no
<ray_> crozar what now
<Crozar> ray_ lets wait for version 8 because i think 8 will have a good release
<Crozar> ray_ stick with feisty
<ray_> crozar of ubuntu
<ray_> 7.10
<ray_> ?
<Crozar> 7.3
<ray_> ok
<ray_> when will it be comming out
<kfazz> theres a folder under my home called logs
<kfazz> it's full of acpi logs
<kfazz> anyone know why?
<Crozar> im angry lo
<Crozar> what is the name of the ubuntu verison 8>?
<hetauma> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hetauma> why there is no emerald-themes in gutsy?
<savvas> hetauma: there is no beryl
<Dr_willis> Heh - i saw a emerald package.. :) not that it did anything other then add an icon/setting
<savvas> emerald - Decorator for compiz-fusion
<savvas> ah true
<hetauma> savvas, but emerald works fine with compiz fusion. or there is something else that replaces it?
<savvas> maybe they have the themes in their website
<philip> emerald used to be loaded with some themes...now there's 0
<hetauma> actually u can "fetch" themes from within emerald but it doesn't work
<kRush> kfazz, check /etc/syslog.conf
<hetauma> u can fetch though non-GPL'ed themes
<scizzo-> Crozar: look I can't help you since you are not really up for giving me answers really
<kfazz> thanks
<scizzo-> Crozar: I have giving you many things to actually test but the only thing I get is that its not working not what the result is .....
<scizzo-> Crozar: so I have nothing to go on really
<Crozar> scizzo- il wait for verison 8 its ok il live with feisty and im fine with it but for PC il go for gusty =)
<Crozar> scizzo- thanks for thehelp -) but il use gusty either way on pc but for laptop i dont use much just open office and internet and kopete =)
<Crozar> thanks all
<Crozar> gtg to format now =/
<scizzo-> jesus
<kfazz> kRush: nothing relating to acpi or to ~/logs in syslog.conf, and i've never modified it
<raymondjtoth>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY piperpiper
<scizzo-> raymondjtoth: hmmm
<raymondjtoth> sorry for in herer wrong window
<raymondjtoth> sed i need to join aq chanle
<raymondjtoth> ok how i install mplayer firefoxcx playin
<raymondjtoth> plugin i mean
<Xero> Holy crap.
<Xero> He needs to chnage his pass.
<Xero> I'm sorry. He does, though.
<Xero> raymondjtoth, you need to do this:
<Xero> /msg nickserv set password (some new password)
<raymondjtoth> ok
<raymondjtoth> will do
<Xero> You gave away your password in the channel, and that's not good.
<philip> there's only 255 ppl in here who saw his pass, no worries
<raymondjtoth> how i install the mplayer plujgin for firefox
<Xero> 257, actually.
<philip> minus himself
<Xero> Oh.
<Xero> 256
<philip> and sparsex who just joined
<Xero> I was the one who ghosted him. It was to teach a lesson, though.
<sparsec> it's sparsec, philip, no sex involved :)
<Xero> lol
<kRush> kfazz, well you should probably find out what software generates those logs, lsof yould work for that or hints in the logs themselves
<scizzo-> raymondjtoth: check in installable programs and use all installable resources or something....
<kRush> *could
<scizzo-> raymondjtoth: then search for mplayer
<sparsec> I see I missed some seriously interesting stuff! Anyone giving away his password? :)
<freelock> Hi, I had update-manager -d fail part way through installation
<philip> yeah I wouldn't go a parsex for sex neither
<philip> parsec
<philip> gawd!
<uga> is anyone else seeing something strange with the mouse cursors after the last updates?
<uga> I believe due to xorg update
<freelock> I think I've managed to complete the upgrade with dkpg-reconfigure -a, apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get autoremove...
<freelock> Anything else I should do before rebooting?
<Xero> I would go 10 parsecs for sex with an alien.
<Xero> Crossbreeding FTW.
<uga> once on the (kde) desktop, I get a strange cross cursor, as if it were about to capture a screenshot
<sparsec> I know I've been asking this today, but anyone here with any experience with rt2500 in gutsy?
<uga> it only happens since my last dist-upgrade, which seems to include some xorg-core update
<kfazz> the logs don't have any info, tehy just look like acpi state changes
<kfazz> lsof didn't work, i tried that before
<kfazz> they seem like tehy're written to every few sconds, but they're not continuously open
<raymondjtoth> how i purge the setting on mplayer
<philip> if you were to travel 10 parsecs to hump a young teenage alien, you would probably find an aging alien there instead
<raymondjtoth> so its default
<philip> einstein's general/special theory (forgot which)
<raymondjtoth> dose any one know how to purge the mplayer for defrault setting
<sparsec> there should be an .mplayer directory or file in your home I think
<sparsec> so either dig in, or delete it
<raymondjtoth> sparsec nope
<raymondjtoth> how i get ride of it auto clean
<uga|away> it seems it's related to kde release, rather than xorg
<uga|away> as starting an X server alone doesn't have the same effect
<sparsec> wait a sec - you mean returning to default settings or removing it from hdd?
<raymondjtoth> sparec both
<raymondjtoth> sparsec how do i do this
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> with mplayer
<raymondjtoth> i just removed it
<uga> raymondjtoth: rm -rf $(HOME)/.mplayer shulud remove all your settings
<kfazz> acpi packages installed: acpid, acpi-support, acpid, acpitool
<sparsec> well it should be pretty straightforward - sudo apt-get remove mplayer && sudo apt-get clean
<raymondjtoth> uga i get cant fine it
<raymondjtoth> wee
<kfazz> aaah i figured it out.. it's my gnome-panel temperature monitor
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  I botched the Gutsy upgrade and am getting device-mapper errors that prevent me from doing anything, similar to herehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522820.  However, I cannot log in at all
<usser> does anyone use kde here?
<raymondjtoth> sparsec dose that remove all thing
<cdm10> The new gnome-power-manager features are really great.
<sparsec> raymond: clean removes all downloaded packages
<bullgard4> Of what release number is the Kexi DEB program package in Gutsy?
<sparsec> as for the rest
<raymondjtoth> jow do i do this
<sparsec> if it depends on mplayer
<cdm10> raymondjtoth: It doesn't remove them, but it deletes the cached .deb package files, just want to clear that up.
<raymondjtoth> sparsec
<cdm10> I assume you're talking about apt-get clean
<raymondjtoth> sparsec how i do this use to be a button
<sparsec> cdm10 that's what I meant
<philip> where do you guys get emerald themes? should I just get it from beryl-project.org?
<cdm10> ok
<cdm10> philip: try gnome-look.org, they have some... and they link to some other sites to find them.
<sparsec> philip you can download them via emerald conf manager, or whatever the thing is called
<sparsec> raymond I don't know about any button for this
<philip> cdm10, will do thanks. The emrald conf manager's fetch feature doesn't work
<uga> bullgard4: kexi 1.1.3
<nosrednaekim> philip: I got mine from kde-look
<sparsec> philip oh well thought it did - at least for me
<nosrednaekim> sparsec: emeral-theme-manager
<sparsec> although it took a whole eternity to down them all
<bullgard4> uga: That is the same release number as in Feisty, isn't it?
<uga> bullgard4: no idea. No feisty boxes here
<sparsec> nosrednaekim yes, that's exactly what I meant :)
<bullgard4> uga: right.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<uga> so nobody here is seeign this strange cross mouse cursor when starting up kde first time?
<uga> I just would like to confirm it's not my own broken .kde :/
<nosrednaekim> uga: that my feinrd is the evil take over of XGL
<nosrednaekim> uga: does the screen flicker a little when it appears?
<uga> nosrednaekim: uhm? I'm not using compiz by default
<uga> no
<uga> well... it does blink I think, yes
<raymondjtoth> how do i remove a folder that has root provige
<nosrednaekim> uga: but do you have xgl installed?
<uga> no, I use xorg
<sparsec> raymond with sudo
<uga> or should be... a sec
<sparsec> sudo rmdir <foldername>
<nosrednaekim> uga: check to see if you have xgl installed
<raymondjtoth> yes but i keep for geting the sudo command
<cdm10> !tab | sparsec
<ubotu> sparsec: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<uga> nosrednaekim: Package xserver-xgl is not installed, so not removed
<uga> no
<nosrednaekim> hmm odd.
<raymondjtoth> sparsec tewlling me its in a diretory
<raymondjtoth> what i do now
<sparsec> I suppose every day one learns something new. At least I did now with tab. Dunno if it's auto but thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> does kde ever start?
<raymondjtoth> i see mplayer folder need to remove it
<uga> nosrednaekim: yes, and compiz runs fine if I start it
<nosrednaekim> uga: so I guess you use aiglx.
<raymondjtoth> but its in a dirtory
<uga> nosrednaekim: yes, nvidia binary, here
<sparsec> raymondjtoth: if you want to delete the whole directory with all its content, use "sudo rm -r <directory name>"
<nosrednaekim> uga: very odd... maybe its an nvidia thing
<uga> nosrednaekim: the strange thing is that running xorg doesn't give me this cursor
<uga> only at the end of kde loading it turns up
<uga> it's a cursor like vertical and horizontal cross
<uga> not the diagonal of the default xorg
<nosrednaekim> oh....hmmm.
<uga> as if it were to pick a point, or ascreenshot or...
<nosrednaekim> k screenshot maybe?
<uga> oh, found it... wtf...
<uga> nosrednaekim: when starting up kde something keeps running "import"
<uga> I wonder what's doing that
<nosrednaekim> what?
<nosrednaekim> inport what?
<uga> yeah, I saw the process
<uga> import, it's a screenshot tool
<uga> import  -  saves any visible window on an X server and outputs it as an image file.
<uga> what on earth is running it now :/
<nosrednaekim> heh... wow.
<raymondjtoth> still defaulting to other setting i had
<raymondjtoth> will not remove all spasec
<nosrednaekim> maybe you have it as an autostarted app
<uga> nosrednaekim: either somebody is hacking my box, or somebody added a import command by mistake to a kde package ;)
<raymondjtoth> what i do to return it to dauflt setting mplayer
<raymondjtoth> default
<kRush> raymondjtoth, move/rename/delete ~/.mplayer
<raymondjtoth> how i del it
<kRush> raymondjtoth, man rm
<raymondjtoth> thats text
<kRush> oh noez you have to read?
<calmario> Hello, How do I add workspaces in gutsy?
<_dan_> compiz or metacity?
<raymondjtoth> krush i did this sudo rm -r and you dirctory
<nosrednaekim> calmario: gnome I assume
<calmario> yup
<cdm10> calmario: right click on the workspaces applet, and go to preferences.
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: there is KDE too ;)
<raymondjtoth> ok is it gone any were eles i need to delete it from?
<_dan_> nosrednaekim kde? never heared of :P
<cdm10> calmario: unless you're using effects... then you have to install the package compizconfig-settings-manager and we'll go from there.
<calmario> yeah I'm using effects
<kRush> raymondjtoth, then it's back to defaults
<nosrednaekim> _dan_: :)
<ghaith> calmario: the only way i've found to add more is to install the compiz settings package and do it from there
<uga> nosrednaekim: okay,... something is running "import commands"
<cdm10> calmario: so, run the command < sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager > and then we'll start from there.
<uga> and thus stores a poscript file with a screenshot of whatever you click on the desktop, first
<uga> silly bug
<JAMEZ> hi i need help.. i want to try 7.10.. how can i update using the CD i burn
<calmario> Is it different from CompizConfig Manager?
<gnomefreak> JAMEZ: not the best idea right now
<cdm10> calmario: When that's done, just tell me, and I'll walk you through adding more.
<cdm10> JAMEZ: You can't, and you shouldn't.
<ghaith> i think that's the package, it's not default, oyu need to install it
<JAMEZ> so that mean i should wait until next month?
<uga> is "import commands" meant to be some python library importing method or similar?
<calmario> ghaith: I already have it
<cdm10> JAMEZ: the only way to upgrade is from the alternate CD and from the repositories, but you should really wait 'till the release... it's got some big bugs.
<nosrednaekim> uga: that IS python for that.
<nosrednaekim> and commands is a python module.
<JAMEZ> ahh  ok tnx a lot @ cdm10
<uga> nosrednaekim: my bet is it's running something as a system call, instead of importing the module
<nosrednaekim> (I just checked)
<raymondjtoth> ty krush
<ghaith> how can i change the default power profiles? i want cpu cloak to be always max
<nosrednaekim> uga: go to #kubuntu-devel
<ghaith> calmario: then check general settings
<uga> nosrednaekim: ah, thanks, sure
<calmario> okay
<nosrednaekim> calmario: open the settings manager go to "general" and set the # up horizontal spaces to a higher #
<cdm10> calmario: look for "horizontal size" and set that to however many you want.
<calmario> Ah. That's it. Thanks a lot guys
<cdm10> The Pidgin version should really be upgraded despite the fact that the upstream version freeze was a while ago.
<cdm10> The current version has a security problem: http://pidgin.im/news/security/?id=23
<awkorama> hi allz
<raymondjtoth> got  a plublem with mplayer
<raymondjtoth> i have real player in here from real and mplayer want to play the real file in firefox how i fix thsi so real playe them for real file
<raymondjtoth> and not mplayer for real file
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> but other wide great
<ghaith> raymondjtoth: try the firefox prefrences, you can manage the default programs
<Brucevdk> raymondjtoth: you'd probably have to muck around with mozplugger
<raymondjtoth> were that
<cdm10> The firefox plugin preferences suck, but they might work.
<raymondjtoth> ghaith were in there do i go
<Brucevdk> I personally never have any problems playing anything with mplayer (mozilla-mplayer for embedding)
<ghaith> raymondjtoth: try content -> file types
<Brucevdk> most cases it's just a codec problem, w32codecs from Medibuntu solves most of those
<ghaith> raymondjtoth: also check the default gnome player for the type you're playing
<raymondjtoth> ty ghaith got it
<uga> nosrednaekim: thanks btw. Issue is known, and patch on the way...
<uga> it was a python script indeed
<ghaith> any ideas on how to control the cpu frequency? i want to disable the frequency scaling and keep the cpu at full speed all the time..
<cdm10> ghaith: Why would you want that?
<ghaith> well my cpu keeps running on 800mhz, i never notice that it goes higher even if i have the ondemand settings, i want ot preserve the speed..
<ghaith> also the performance profile gets back to 800mhz..
<cdm10> ghaith: So, you're saying that it never goes higher than 800 Mhz, even under full load?
<Brucevdk> ghaith: after you finish the convo with cdm10, try cpufrequtils (and sensors-applet for a little applet, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets" to enable non-root users to set freq)
<ghaith> yeah, at least  it has been for the last 30 min
<Brucevdk> oh wait might not be sensors-applets
<ghaith> let me try to load sth..
<ghaith> Brucevdk: already enabled, i set it to 2GHz and it goes back directly to 800mhz
<Dr_willis> darn it. removeabel memory stick.. auto mounts.. user cant write to it..
<Dr_willis> bug or a setting i need to set?
<ghaith> it's getting higher when i load sth, well i guess it's good enough then.. let's try on battery
<Brucevdk> ghaith: odd, even with userspace as governor?
<ghaith> i dont' have that userspace
<ghaith> on battery it doesn't go higher then 800
<cdm10> ghaith: if it goes up when it's put under load, that's what's supposed to happen.
<cdm10> ghaith: check in your power settings, it might let you set it to not keep it low on battery power.
<bernier> Hi, my sound is working, but there's a huge "screechy cracking sound" when I play music and there's bass
<cdm10> bernier: try turning "pcm" volume down a bit, and if that doesn't work, turn the actual volume of your player down.
<ghaith> in the bios i've set it to high performance, i'll check again soon, as for gnome power settings, i havn't seen that option
<ghaith> how can i install the governor userspace? or where do i enable it?
<Brucevdk> ghaith: no no, when you use cpufreq-selector for example you can select governors, which control when the CPU frequency should be raised (there's ondemand, which'll raise it if the load increases for example)
<bernier> cdm10 what should be the playback source?
<Brucevdk> ghaith: userspace basically means it isn't going to touch it, it'll stay at whatever frequency the user selects
<ghaith> oh ok, that i know, i though there's one more level to have it full power always.. performance seems to act a bit like ondemand
<cdm10> bernier: sorry, what?
<soc> hi
<soc> pidgin 2.2.0 has a dos/securiy bug
<ghaith> i dont' have a userspace mode in that case Brucevdk
<cdm10> soc: yep, i just told 'em that.
<soc> will it be updatetd to 2.2.1
<soc> ah ok :-)
<soc> didn't see you
<cdm10> soc: My guess is probably.
<bernier> cdm10 in volume control, there's the "playback" tab, which tracks actually plays my sound
<cdm10> bernier: do you see "pcm" volume?
<cdm10> bernier: I had that issue until i lowered it a bit.
<bernier> cdm10 where should I see this
<bernier> I can't find it
<cdm10> bernier: In the volume control. Double-click the speaker icon.
<cdm10> bernier: It may just be on my system, in which case I don't know how to help you.
<ghaith> ok one more question, my wireless seems then usual, i have an ipw2200 card, i noticed that behavior recently on gentoo and now here on ubuntu.. is there a special config for it? my other pc is wired to the router and speed is normal..
<cdm10> ghaith: your wireless seems than usual? you mean slower?
<ghaith> yes sorry
<ghaith> lol
<_dan_> ghaith define slower
<cdm10> Is it slow with starting a download, or through the entire download?
<hetauma> linux equivalent for soulseek ?
<ghaith> my download speed is 16KBps on my pc(wired to the router), 4KBs on the laptop
<ghaith> hetauma: what's soulseek?
<void^> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<hetauma> p2p
<void^> thought nicotine was on there..
<hetauma> void^, it is on the link :D
<bernier> Hi, my sound is working, but there's a huge "screechy cracking sound" when I play music and there's bass
<bernier> Hi, my sound is working, but there's a huge "screechy cracking sound" when I play music and there's bass, I have SB live! 24 bit
<ghaith> try setting up your volume levels right, and install an equalizer
<bernier> ghaith install an equalizer .. which?
<ghaith> hmm, what music player are you using, must have one
<hetauma> I think that I can't see with nautilus files and folders that have names in greek. any ideas why?
<bernier> rythmbox
<ghaith> i think gnome had a default equalizer, i just can't remember the name, i dono if it's installed in ubuntu..
<jimmacdonald> OK I have two issues... both are carry overs from Fiesty. #1. ACPI and USB don't play nice. when I change power modes(unplug my laptop) It errors out on USB calls.
<jimmacdonald> #2. when it does this and I reboot Kwallet and Knetwork manager break and I have to reboot to fix.
<jimmacdonald> anyone got any ideas on how to fix them?
<whitt> I'm getting a HAL Device Manager error.  It doesn't provide any information, it just says there's an error
<hetauma> how can I see the files that have greek fonts from ntfs partitions ?
<vonhalenbach> Which color has the xubuntu livecd shutdown message?
<kRush> hetauma, append ,locale=whateverisgreek to your mount options
<delight> since the latest updates my menu got lost in gnome + kde ... does someone know how to fix this ?
<vonhalenbach> delight: Which menu?
<Xero> Should I upload a tarball of Awn to my web server?
<delight> vonhalenbach: programms menu
<vonhalenbach> Where you login?
<delight> i login from gdm to either kde oder gnome .. its gutsy with the latest updates
<delight> and everything seems to work but the applications menu is empty
<hetauma> kRush, ty
<delight> in both kde and gnome
<kRush> $ amixer set Center mute
<kRush> amixer: Invalid command!
<kRush> Got an idea why this is not working? %-values work fine
<delight> this happened after i did another dist-ugprade
<Xero> awn-window.c:109: error: WNCK_CLIENT_TYPE_PAGER undeclared (first use in this function)
<Xero> What package am I missing?
<vonhalenbach> delight: Strange. I can't help you. Sorry.
<delight> vonhalenbach: could it have to do with the fact that i got ubuntustudio-audio installed additionally ?
<delight> maybe because of the cascaded menu they got ... and some upgrade on xdg-menu or so which was incompatible
<vonhalenbach> delight: Maybe. Did you try to deinstall it?
<delight> the ubuntu studio audio package ?
<delight> no ...  i did not
<vonhalenbach> yes,
<delight> i can thou
<delight> but it was working up till a new upgrade
<delight> then that problem appeared
<delight> but i'll give it a shot
<vonhalenbach> Ah. Then the last update has done the misconfiguration.
<sn0wman> heya, one quick question, just installed Ubuntu with the livecd (alternative cd) and installation went fine. But when i startup the screen is blank.
<sn0wman> last thing i can see is that grub is loading. and i can hear my hd working, so i guess it starts up.
<sn0wman> but i can't see anything on the screen. :/
<vonhalenbach> did you try the combination Ctrl+ Alt + F7 ?
<sn0wman> ill try one sec.
<vonhalenbach> yeah.
<sn0wman> it's on my other comp here so :)
<sn0wman> i installed it before any times but this is a new comp. never had any problems before so this is kinda annoying :)
<sn0wman> many*
<darrend> having major issues with the iwl4965 (net) driver in the beta which didn't happen in tribe5.  anyone else seeing this
<darrend> ?
<TuTUXG> is there no more 686 kernels for gutsy?
<sn0wman> vonhalen: nothing happends :(
<TuTUXG> i mean, officially
<_dan_> TuTUXG its called -generic now
<vonhalenbach> sn0wman: Then try the combination Ctrl+ Alt + F3 . This should bring you in to a terminal.
<sn0wman> tryied them all
<sn0wman> from 1-7
<vonhalenbach> Hm..
<sn0wman> i can get into terminal mode by using the cd
<sn0wman> and rescue mode.
<TuTUXG> _dan_, um... but generic kernel couldnt find my wireless nic
<sn0wman> i checked syslog also, but didn't see anythig particular there iether :/
<TuTUXG> _dan_, which works perfect with 386-kernel
<_dan_> did u update lately?
<sn0wman> vonhalen: my guess it has something todo with my gfx card and my tft screen somehow. cause it feels like everything is loaded and ready in the "background".
<sn0wman> vonhalen: but i have no idea where to start looking for errors either.
<vonhalenbach> sn0wman: I have this "in the background" here too, but it is only with the login screen. I have KDE and xfce.
<sn0wman> oh ok
<sn0wman> so if i try to login now?
<sn0wman> nah nothing happend :/
<fliegenderfrosch> how stable is gutsy beta already? is it more painful to install it already or to install feisty and do an upgrade in a few weeks?
<sn0wman> and it refuses to go into terminal mode also :/
<TuTUXG> _dan_, yes, as always, i always do what update manager tells me to...
<_dan_> TuTUXG whats dmesg saying?
<vonhalenbach> sn0wman: This sounds similar to my computer here.
<sn0wman> found any wayarounds?
<sn0wman> i can try take this crt monitor i have here and plug it in ho.
<TuTUXG> _dan_, im on 386 kernel now...
<vonhalenbach> I wait till my screen gets black after upstart and then go to F7. Then i can login and work.
<sn0wman> but i rather want this to work since i just bought this tft screen for it.
<sn0wman> yeah well i can't get into terminal at all :/
<TuTUXG> _dan_, you want me to switch to generic and check dmesg?
<vonhalenbach> it needs some time. Some seconds.
<vonhalenbach> up to a minute.
<syke_> ih
<syke_> hi
<_dan_> well if u want to fix your card, the best way is to look at the error logs right? :)
<sn0wman> tried again :/ it's been up for atleast ~5min.
<syke_> since I did the upgrade from feisty to gutsy, udevd is taking up between 50-75% of my CPU at all times
<syke_> I have some other problems, but that is the most pressing since it makes my battery life quite low
<syke_> anyone else know of this issue?
<vonhalenbach> no
<TuTUXG> _dan_, k, brb
<_dan_> or at least ur able to post a proper bugreport then
<syke_> in the dmesg output, I see a lot of this:
<syke_> [ 6537.872000]  device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<syke_> [ 6537.872000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<Ahadiel> bbl
<syke_> I think it might be related, but I'm not sure what to do about it
<syke_> any help is greatly appreciated
<vonhalenbach> syke_: Maybe another kernel would help.
<vonhalenbach> which kernel is it?
<vonhalenbach> uname -a
<syke_> Linux pretention 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP Sun Sep 23 18:11:30 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<syke_> the i386 kernel does the same, btw
<TuTUXG> _dan_, pastebin?
<_dan_> paste the relevant parts of your wlan stuff in pastebin
<Xero> I got Awn to build. Just a checksum problem. The download had gone awry somewhere.
<hetauma> amarok needs different codecs than rythmbox? I'm truing to listen to a stream that plays with rythmbox but amaroks needs codec
* BlueParrot is starting to think he was exceptionally lucky to have everything "just work"(tm)
<vonhalenbach> :)
<BlueParrot> I fogured I'd update because I would be able to cope with bugs and hence might actually help a bit, and then my system goes and works flawlessly ...
<BlueParrot> BAH!
* Xero likes it when things "just work"
<Xero> hehehehe tiny 
<vonhalenbach> Btw, there existed the bugreport about panel already. I just had to confirm it.
<TuTUXG> _dan_, http://pastebin.com/m10878d17
<_dan_> TuTUXG i had the exact same problem 1 week ago, it went away after some updates tho, are u sure u are using an up to date mirror? whats your kernel? uname -r
<TuTUXG> _dan_, 2.6.22-12-generic
<TuTUXG> _dan_, i think i have the rite repos, let me double check
<BluesKaj> heh, 2.6.22-12 wouldn't even boot
<_dan_> TuTUXG  i can suggets, reinstall the kernel+modules if thats not working file a bug report
<_dan_> apt-get install --reinstall packagename in case
<TuTUXG> _dan_, k, i will do that, another question is that the generic kernel has better performance than 386 kernel with my centrino 1.73?
<BluesKaj> is the final release going to use the 2.6.22-12 kernel
<TuTUXG> _dan_, im just not sure if i really need the generic kernel or not
<syke_> vonhalen: anything else I should check for this udevd problem?
<_dan_> i dont know how much the performance gain is
<_dan_> if u got dual core u need genereic afaik, correct me if i am wrong
<TuTUXG> but it's better?
<TuTUXG> ya, but my isnt dual core
<_dan_> i doubt u feel a difference
<TuTUXG> hum...
<_dan_> i had 386 kernel on my laptop for years
<_dan_> since generic wasnt working properly
<_dan_> still file a bugreport :)
<TuTUXG> ya, i was using 686 kernels
<syke_> my udevd is forever eating up about 75% of my CPU - anyone know how I can debug this problem further?
<TuTUXG> but, watever, i will reinstall the kernel and check
<sn0wman> vonhalen: i think i found something aout the black screen error.
<sn0wman> vonhalen: seems that (in my case) grub is causing it, booting into somehing my screen can't show.
<sn0wman> vonhalen: problem still remains tho, cause i have no idea how to fix it.
<luca_> hi everyone
<syke_> my /var/log/messages is filling up with this:
<syke_> Sep 30 13:23:57 pretention kernel: [ 7734.540000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<syke_> Sep 30 13:23:57 pretention last message repeated 5 times
<luca_> I have serious problems with network-manager
<syke_> dmesg says this:
<syke_> [ 7720.904000]  device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<syke_> I suspect this is the issue, but I'm not sure how to fix it
<syke_> can someone please help me?
<kRush> is there an option to enable antialiasing in compiz?
<BluesKaj> the startup file is obviously different on gutsy than feisty. Is it buried inside another file/app ?
<hype_> kRush , query me if you find out
<hype_> i had a ~/.fonts.conf, but i didnt back it up :(
<syke_> ok
<syke_> it looks like udevd is screwing up on this file:
<syke_>  /etc/udev/rules.d/65-dmsetup.rules
<HOT> hey, can anyone give me a command to return the name of my sound card at the CLI?
<doublemike> lspci
<HOT> ah right of course
<HOT> got some updates last night and my AC97 audio has just stopped working, on a clean install
<doublemike> I'm having trouble upgrading from 6.10 to 7.10
<doublemike> I tried the update manager upgrade to 7.04, but it didn't work
<doublemike> it doesn't seem to work without gnome
<HOT> hahahhaha
<Xero> Does anyone know a good media player?
<_dan_> mplayer
<HOT> oh that old gem, seems they have added more control over audio out, just needed to turn it up :)
<Xero> One that doesn't either look like crap (vlc) or have no visualizations that don't look like crap (amarok)
<HOT> Xero: im liking songbird
<_dan_> mplayer
<Xero> _dan_, does mplayer have any good viz?
<redheat> hi everyone
<_dan_> i dont know but it doesnt look like crap
<HOT> http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<redheat> guys you gotta helpme around here..
<redheat> Ii'm totally pissed off with this comiz"confusion"  thingy
<redheat> where can I set the settings for this twisted app?
<redheat> whatever happened to that Beautiful Beryl?
<DanaG> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<DanaG> Gnome developers seem to overdo it on the 'simplicity' theme.
<DanaG> Example: gnome-screensaver.  WTF?  All the settings are missing!
<doublemike> Xero: totem?
<redheat> Dana, Ubotu, I forgot to say I installed the new Nvidia Drivers using the usual way
<redheat> and it rocks
<Xero> doublemike, totem is slow.
<DanaG> Oh, and with a notebook, try hotkey display switching some time.
<doublemike> Xero: how so?
<DanaG> That's been the subject of some recent updates.
<Xero> doublemike, it plays movies slowly for me.
<Xero> Xine plays them better.
<Xero> I think I'll just use Xine for my media.
<DanaG> Totem sucks at subtitles.
<doublemike> Xero: that used to be the case for me too, but there's this weird hack to make it work
<doublemike> totem sucks at almost everything
<doublemike> but it was the only one that worked for me
<Xero> Okay. I just integrated Xine into firefox with plugins and other things.
<doublemike> btw, any idea how to do that with swiftfox?
<isomorphism> Can someone help?  I just upgraded and cannot get past the initial setup of screen and graphics card.
<Webbmaster> why can't i kdesu as another user on gutsy, but i could on feisty?
<secleinteer> hi, i installed kde4 in gutsy, and i'm not getting the new kicker, or whatever it's called now
<secleinteer> is this normal?
<Webbmaster> secleinteer: i have the same problem
<secleinteer> Webbmaster: did you install kdebase-workspace?
<Webbmaster> secleinteer: do you just get a bar at the botom with two things along the line off: this thing can not be loaded
<Webbmaster> secleinteer: yes
<secleinteer> yeah, i get two bars
<secleinteer> one*
<secleinteer> with two things in it
<Xero> How do i change keybindings in Xine?
<secleinteer> and a button on the top left
<secleinteer> for 'configuration'
<Webbmaster> secleinteer: and its nearly unuseable :S
<isomorphism> Does anyone know why I can't get past the initial setup of graphics card/screen in gutsy?
<secleinteer> Webbmaster: it _is_ unusuable lol
<secleinteer> unless you load kicker using 'run command'
<secleinteer> and then it's not really kde4
<Webbmaster> ah rite
<Webbmaster> secleinteer: and you've got no more idea how to fix it than me? :S
<secleinteer> Webbmaster: nope, i just installed it
<secleinteer> good thing i did it in vmware and not with my actual install
<secleinteer> Webbmaster: but when i load kde3 from the kdm, everything looks the same as before
<Webbmaster> secleinteer: yeah, i gave up and switched back to kde3
<TiaGo|SouZa> hey, two problems here
<secleinteer> Webbmaster: you put it on your actual install?
<Whoopie> hi, anybody with an ASUS laptop here?
<TiaGo|SouZa> after doing today's update my wallpaper and icons has gone
<TiaGo|SouZa> anybody knows what causes that?!
<Webbmaster> secleinteer: yep
<TiaGo|SouZa> I'm on XGL
<secleinteer> Webbmaster: that's a little risky :P
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: Does the problem persist outside of an XGL session?
<TiaGo|SouZa> how do I get out of xgl in gutsy?!
<TiaGo|SouZa> it starts automatically
<secleinteer> TiaGo|SouZa: they don't want you getting out :P
<contrast83> I would imagine the same way you did in Feisty. Can't you select a non-XGL session from the login screen?
<markit> hi, I installed kubuntu 7.1 beta in a laptop of a friend of mine, and had some troubles
<TiaGo|SouZa> that's what I've noticed
<TiaGo|SouZa> :D
<markit> first one, was with the installer and the partitions
<TiaGo|SouZa> hm
<TiaGo|SouZa> didn't tried that
<TiaGo|SouZa> have to check
<markit> (btw, is the right plate where talk about it? developers here?)
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: Did you try just turning Compiz off?
<TiaGo|SouZa> actually, no
<secleinteer> lol
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: GNOME, right?
<TiaGo|SouZa> didn't work turn compiz off
<TiaGo|SouZa> constrast, yeap
<TiaGo|SouZa> well, at least my wallpaper reapeared
<contrast83> Still no icons?
<TiaGo|SouZa> but not the icons or the menu when I right click the mouse
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: no icons
<TiaGo|SouZa> anybody here suffered of this problem?!
<TiaGo|SouZa> or am I alone?
<isomorphism> On first boot of a Gutsy upgrade, does it look at the xorg.conf, or just go into some safe mode where it asks for driver info from you?
<doublemike> before I upgrade, does xgl/compiz + cinerama/fglrx + xfce actually work in gutsy?
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: Try a non-XGL session.
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: ok
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: but then I would not have compiz
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: that's not really a problem, but is there a way to solve that without running out of xgl?!
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: But then you'll know what the problem is.
<TiaGo|SouZa> hm
<TiaGo|SouZa> you're right
<contrast83> :-)
<TiaGo|SouZa> :D
<Xero> Any media player besides Amarok capable of minimizing into the tray? (Alltray+compiz=NO!)
<contrast83> If it turns out it's a problem with Compiz, you might ask around in #compiz-fusion
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: Is the missing icons/background the *only* problem, or did you notice any other weird behavior?
<TiaGo|SouZa> well, until yesterday, everything was fine..today's upgrade did that
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: there's other strange behaviour: everytime I boot, the resolution of my screen is at the maximum value, 1400xsomething else
<markit> well, the installer did not tried to use the empty, not already created GB free space, but wanted to "resize" existing winXP ones, sounds not good, isn't it?
<TiaGo|SouZa> and I have to settle it to 1280x1024 manually
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: That's something in your xorg.conf, most likely
<TiaGo|SouZa> hm
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: If you want, pastebin your xorg.conf and I'll have a look at it.
<TiaGo|SouZa> is there a "GUI" way to resolve it?! (I know how to manually edit the xorg, but I'm afraid of doing that)
<contrast83> markit: Did you try doing the partitions manually?
<TiaGo|SouZa> let me see my xorg
<isomorphism> Sorry for asking so many times, but I'm desperately trying to get this machine to work.  I can't get through the first boot (stuck on choosing a graphics card).  Suggestions/Help please?
<contrast83> The automatic partitioner sucks. You're better off doing it manually so you can set seperate partitions for / and /home
<markit> contrast83: yes, at the end I was able to do, but I'm here to report a intallation problem (bug report), is it the right place?
<contrast83> isomorphism: What card?
<contrast83> markit: launchpad.net
<isomorphism> contrast83, it's an nvidia 6600
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: another problem: programs and windows aren't opening
<TiaGo|SouZa> :P?
<TiaGo|SouZa> let me try to reboot
<contrast83> markit: Search around on there and make sure no one reported it already
<TiaGo|SouZa> maybe out of xgl
<TiaGo|SouZa> I'll be right back
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: No need to reboot
<contrast83> agh
<cypherdelic> Good Evening. I have to solve a problem. In my network there are two Samba Servers runnign as Shares, one is Windows XP and one is Linux. The Linux One (current beta) doesnt show ANY host in the Nautilus Network, even the Windows Network is empty. Shared Folders Service is running, Folders are Shared and Mountpoints are available. Please help. Both mashines can ping each other. Internet works great on both.
<markit> contrast83: ah, I should register first, but I'm not a regular ubuntu user, sigh
<cypherdelic> i cant even watch my own shares, i gues something is wrong
<isomorphism> anyone else experience problems getting gutsy to boot for the first time with an nvidia card?
<scizzo-> isomorphism: I got nvidia card
<isomorphism> scizzo-, did you have any problems when you first installed or upgraded to gutsy?
<isomorphism> scizzo-, I can't get past the screen/graphics card setup screen (new with gutsy?)
<scizzo-> isomorphism: well.....a few changes here and there and it works ok
<scizzo-> isomorphism: new card?
<Lilacor> how do I change what compiz fusion plugins are configured?
<isomorphism> scizzo-, it's an older card.  a geforce 6600.  I don't understand what gutsy is doing.  Why it won't allow me to bypass this initial setup of screen/graphics card.
<DanaG> Debconf for Xorg really needs a "Leave my setup alone!" option.
<isomorphism> scizzo-, I managed to get to my desktop by replacing the xorg.conf with the failsafe version.  Thanks anyway
<Lilacor> thank goodness for backup xorg.conf files.
<tmatix> i just upgraded to gutsy beta, it's beautiful but now my workspaces/virtual desktops aren't working right and i can't find a section in the preferences to adjust them
<tmatix> it seems as though gnome and compiz disagree about how many workspaces i have
<gnomefreak> tmatix: yeah thats been a bug since like june
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: hey
<TiaGo|SouZa> everything fine here
<TiaGo|SouZa> :D
* AmyRose wishes Compiz was still working...
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: Congrats
<hetauma> there is no ubuntuguide fro gutsy?
<contrast83> AmyRose: What card?
<AmyRose> contrast83: It doesn't seem to matter what card since a bug has been filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/147070
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147070 in gnome-panel "bottom panel not visible when desktop starts" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: the resolution problem I worked out editing manually xorg, and the other one didn't show up anymore after I turn compiz off and restart the system
<hetauma> tmatix, do you have compiz settings manager?
<TiaGo|SouZa> this is happening frequently, after the update, I have to turn something off and restart the system
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: anyway, thanks for the help, man
<TiaGo|SouZa> :)
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: No problem
<AmyRose> Why would there be an ubuntuguide for gutsy?
<TiaGo|SouZa> does anybody here know if the final artwork is already in the gutsy beta?!
<tmatix> hetauma: nope, installing it now
<TiaGo|SouZa> or will it be added in the final release?!
<bascule> beryl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011 << you guys aware of this?
<hetauma> tmatix, go there and under general options set the horizontal virtual size to +1 of the number of desktops you want :D
<nosrednaekim> bascule: why are you using beryl on gutsy?
<bascule> well because compiz doesn't give me the cube, and beryl doesn't give me emerald, gotta be a connection ... :)
<tmatix> hetauma: wow, that works great :) thanks much
<contrast83> bascule: Your version of Emerald is older than your version of Beryl
<Xero> gnomefreak, what?
<bascule> contrast83: yeah I guessed that, I have done no manual installs this is out the repos
<contrast83> bascule: Compiz gives you the cube. It's just not in the default settings in Gutsy's packages
* bascule tries again
<bascule> /usr/bin/compiz.real (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop <--connected to no cube?
<contrast83> bascule: If you're intent on using Beryl, I'd suggest Shame's repo.
<niekie> bascule: You can install a settings manager for Compiz which will allow you to use the cube.
<bascule> niekie: it is installed
<niekie> bascule: compizconfig-settings-manager
<niekie> bascule: oh, ok :-)
<tmatix> this settings app is ridiculous, now i'm going to go press all the buttons and break a bunch of things
<contrast83> bascule: How are you starting Compiz?
<bascule> niekie: ccsm and cuse is ticked
<bascule> cube
<hetauma> bascule, at general options/ Desktop size what is the No of horizontal virtula desktops ?
<contrast83> tmatix: You can always delete ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/Default.ini if you bork your Compiz settings. ;-)
<bascule> contrast83: I kicked it off from the shell to see debug output if any
<hetauma> bascule, and u have rotate cube enabled right?
<AmyRose> Does anyone have the problem where the desktop window covers absolutely everything, or at least the bottom panel, when Compiz starts?
<bascule> hetauma: yes, no cube and no top-right corner preview thingy either
<contrast83> bascule: command?
<bascule> compiz
<AmyRose> I got this problem after the last round of Compiz updates
<contrast83> AmyRose: I think I was having that problem the other day. I completely uninstalled Compiz from that system, haven't retried since.
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: hey... are you running XGL?
<hetauma> bascule, but is it set to have 4 desktops so it becomes cuge?
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: No.
<bascule> hetauma: i think this could be it ... :)
<nosrednaekim> oh.ok... cause i'm having ANOTHER problem with compiz and Xgl
<hetauma> bascule, actually it's a bit buggy so set it to 5 so u get 4 :D
<SpiderPig> what will be new in gutsy gibbong?
<contrast83> AmyRose: That was on my desktop which uses nVidia. I'm having no trouble on my laptop (ATI/AIGLX), which is why I was asking you which card earlier.
<rafael> hi
<TiaGo|SouZa> does anybody here know if the final artwork is already in the gutsy beta, or will it be added in the final release?
<AmyRose> contrast83: Oh
<AmyRose> I have Nvidia
<RAOF> tmatix: Yes, we know that settings manager is pure distilled crazy.  That's why it's not installed by default :)
<rafael> how can i start gnome-theme-manager at gutsy? i get command not found if i try it
<AmyRose> RAOF: I can't stand Compiz without that tool
<RAOF> rafael: You want gnome-appearance-properties instead.
<contrast83> AmyRose: And when you move windows, do they leave trails?
<contrast83> CCSM is the shizzle
<AmyRose> contrast83: Not usually.
<SpiderPig> will it be possible for me to upgrade to gutsy from fiesty fawn without burning and downloading a new verison?
<TiaGo|SouZa> SpiderPig: yeap
<AmyRose> I wish Compiz had the Force AIGLX option
<rafael> RAOF: yes, thanks. :) why isn't it in the menu?
<TiaGo|SouZa> SpiderPig: do u want to do it now, or wait for the final release?!
<SpiderPig> sweet
<bascule> hetauma: i have a cube :)
<SpiderPig> i will wait for final release.  thank you sir.
<hetauma> bascule, sweet
<contrast83> AmyRose: Hmm... Not sure if we're talking about the same problem then. For me, the desktop window wasn't refreshing, so every bit of movement/effects/whatever left an imprint. Not sure if I'm putting that very clearly
<SpiderPig> i am very new to linux so i cant program so i will wait when its finished. maybe i will install it on all computers i have and completely remove this filthy vista
<AmyRose> contrast83: My problem is that Compiz seems to be mis-managing the desktop window, so it's showing up on top of EVERYTHING
<contrast83> Yeah, mine did that too, actually
<contrast83> It was back and forth between that, or what I was just describing.
<bascule> hetauma: I have a 5 sided (non-cube) polygon, but it spins ... :D
<contrast83> AmyRose: Icons on the desktop?
<vonhalenbach> SpiderPig: Don't forget to backup your files.
<AmyRose> contrast83: The desktop looks and behaves completely normal except that it's on top instead of behind everything
<SpiderPig> vonhalenbach ok np. thanks.
<contrast83> AmyRose: You *might* try sending the desktop window to the widget layer. Quite an ugly workaround, but it might work for the moment.
<AmyRose> Uh, how?
<TiaGo|SouZa> SpiderPig: believe me, you'll love gutsy
<TiaGo|SouZa> :D
<RAOF> rafael: It is.  System->Preferences->Appearance.
<TiaGo|SouZa> I'm already loving it, and I am on beta
<vonhalenbach> So even if all went wrong, you still can work with your files.
<TiaGo|SouZa> :p
<TiaGo|SouZa> but listen to vonhalenbach
<vonhalenbach> beta is still buggy. Don't forget that.
<contrast83> AmyRose: And you could just tell Compiz to draw your wallpaper
<AmyRose> contrast83: OK, how do I do that?
<vonhalenbach> Windows users are easily scared away, when someone doesn't work in linux.
<hetauma> bascule, set it to 4 or 5 sometimes it gets the right value sometimes it gets -1
<contrast83> AmyRose: Cube or Wall?
<AmyRose> contrast83: I'm using the cube
<contrast83> AmyRose: And by "that" do you mean all of what I suggested, or just the wallpaper part?
<TiaGo|SouZa> vonhalenbach: I like to say that when something works in linux, Windows users tend to be impressed by how well things are done
<AmyRose> contrast83: All of what you suggested, and I'm using KDE.
<TiaGo|SouZa> eg, automatic network connection
<TiaGo|SouZa> but when things don't work...
<contrast83> AmyRose: One sec... You have the Widget Layer plugin (under Desktop), right?
<AmyRose> yes
<contrast83> K... Hang on...
<bascule> hetauma: I am up and running now, it's all good man, thanks a lot
<hetauma> yw
<TiaGo|SouZa> *doesn't
<contrast83> AmyRose: Widget Layer -> Behavior -> Widget Windows: type=Desktop
<TiaGo|SouZa> does anybody here know if the final artwork is already in the gutsy beta, or will it be added in the final release? does anybody knows how can I find that information? I already looked everywhere...
<contrast83> AmyRose: Then, to get your wallpaper back, Desktop Cube -> Appearance -> Background Images
<Xero> How do I use multimedia keys in Songbird? The MMKeys works partially, but I want my Playpause key
<kRush> TiaGo|SouZa, I saw a timeline recently, I think the deadline is over by now
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: Follow the link in the topic. ;-)
<AmyRose> ok, thanks, contrast83
<contrast83> AmyRose: Did it work?
<TiaGo|SouZa> kRush: I saw the timeline too, the deadline was last 20, but the icons didn't change at all
<AmyRose> contrast83: I don't know yet
<TiaGo|SouZa> so I thought that maybe, just maybe, this changes would be added in the final release
<contrast83> Oh ok. Let me know. :-)
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: I already did that
<AmyRose> contrast83: I found a better solution :D
<contrast83> AmyRose: Yes...?
<Xero> Okay, sorry to repeat, but how do you use multimedia keys in Songbird?
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: Don't get your hopes up.
<AmyRose> I went into CCSM and checked the Window Rules plug-in, then put "type=desktop" under Sticky and Below
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: why?!
<contrast83> AmyRose: Much smarter
<AmyRose> It worked like a charm, and my wallpaper isn't screwed up
<contrast83> Nice
<contrast83> AmyRose: Thanks. I'm gonna go try reinstalling Compiz, I think.
<hetauma> how do I share files between linux and linux ?
<AmyRose> contrast83: I noticed that I could configure it that way, so I tried
<nosrednaekim> hetauma: NFS, ssh, fish...
<contrast83> TiaGo|SouZa: Because I would personally take Final Deadline to mean Final Deadline. ;-)
<contrast83> As much as I use Window Rules, I should have thought of that. Heh.
<TiaGo|SouZa> :-/
<gavintlgold> hi, my sister accidentally cut off my internet just before it did the tzdata setup, and so the updater hung, and i couldn't do anything but restart. now i'm in a livecd, and doing the chroot brings up dependency problems...
<gavintlgold> :-/
<AmyRose> contrast83: Do you know of any documentation of the format those strings are supposed to be in?
<contrast83> AmyRose: I was in #compiz-fusion talking with one of the main devs and even he didn't think of that. :-P
<AmyRose> hahaha
<TiaGo|SouZa> contrast83: when something hits the final deadline, will it be added in the next build?!
<contrast83> AmyRose: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=4104 /shameless plug
<TiaGo|SouZa> is that what u say?
<sobersabre> guys, I have a machine that gets stuck with gutsy
<sobersabre> where shall I send the dmesg ?
<contrast83> AmyRose: Also - http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1768&highlight=%22window+rules%22
<sobersabre> I made sure it doesn't relate compiz, but relates X
<gavintlgold> oh, i might be getting somewhere...
<AmyRose> contrast83: Thanks. Now I am glad to have my cube and wobbly windows again :D
<contrast83> AmyRose: No prob, and thank you as well. I'm gonna go try and get mine back now. Later :-)
<AmyRose> ok
<AmyRose> Me too; I want to make sure this really fixed it
<kRush> how do I force a refresh of thumbnails in nautilus?
<Xero> Okay, sorry to repeat, but how do you use multimedia keys in Songbird?
<Lhademmor> Hey people, I'm currently in the process of upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy
<gavintlgold> ok, i need help....
<gavintlgold> :(
<gavintlgold> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gavintlgold> then i run that, and i get dependency problems
<gavintlgold> because my update was broken when my sister cut off my internet
<rafael> gavintlgold: what did u before?
<gavintlgold> grrr
<gavintlgold> it was installing, but then it did it's little time zone check
<gavintlgold> and because of that, it needed internet, which it didn't get
<gavintlgold> and so it froze
<frostburn> ^ topic    -.-
<frostburn> run the dist-upgrade again
<gavintlgold> what should i run?
<gavintlgold> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<frostburn> yes
<gavintlgold> that tells me to run dpkg --configure -a
<Lhademmor> why did Canonical stop supporting ~10 packages from Gutsy and onwards?
<frostburn> gavintlgold, pastebin the entire thing please
<Xero> OOo time. I have to write some stupid paper.
<gavintlgold> http://pastebin.com/m7f227a5 << frostburn
<DanaG> Interesting: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=863&num=1
<DanaG> About the radeonhd driver.
<gavintlgold> is there some way to configure packages?
<gavintlgold> it seems like none of the packages were configured, and so it's not letting me continue
<gavintlgold> i mean, that is what happened
<gavintlgold> everything would have worked fine, if it wasn't for my sister ... *sigh*
<frostburn> dependency hell
<frostburn> you can start manually installing each package =] 
<Reaby> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39193/ <-- beagle index opens su session, root account activated, system compromized ?
<gavintlgold> oh wait, maybe if I manually install pygtk the installer might work
<gavintlgold> since it doesn't like that
<gavintlgold> :/ who knows
<gavintlgold> but i can't install anything...
<bascule> gavintlgold: man, that's nasty ... :(
<gavintlgold> but don't complain about it being my fault for not reading the topic... it would have happened even if it were the final release...
<gavintlgold> one of the worst coincidences ever...
<gavintlgold> http://pastebin.com/m350245a4 << entire error
<frostburn> gavintlgold, if you really want to fix that,10  install it one package at a time, if there's a dep error, install the dep goto 10
<gavintlgold> ??
<gavintlgold> 10?
<frostburn> rinse wash repeat
<leperkhanz> Hi.  I just submitted a massive bug report to launchpad.
<frostburn> ad nauseum
<leperkhanz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/147354/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147354 in ubuntu "Outstanding bugs in Gutsy Beta" [Undecided,New] 
<leperkhanz> Please feel free to squash some of them bugs.
<gavintlgold> root@ubuntu:/# dpkg --configure -a Setting up dbus (1.1.1-3ubuntu2) ... Fixing up startup script priorities... invoke-rc.d: initscript dbus, action "start" failed.
<gavintlgold> that's the thing that starts it
<gavintlgold> because everything else depends on it
<gavintlgold> if i could fix that one problem, i think everything else would go smoothly
<frostburn> 1. you aren't using restricted drivers 2. mp3 is licensed 3. not all cameras work with linux kernel  4. camerama  5. getdeb 6. compiz is supposed to be run as normal anything else is a bonus
<leperkhanz> 1. Yes I am. 2. Right, but it should still be very easy to add that as an option to Sound Juicer, and it's not. 3. Yes, apparently none of the generic canons or sonys that I own.  4. What?  5. I live there.  6. Compiz crashes when I try it most of the time.
<leperkhanz> 7. I want Ubuntu to be on all the 50+ machines I administer, and currently that is NOT a possibility for those reasons, and the others noted at launchpad.
<gnomefreak> why all the numbers being used as points?
<gnomefreak> state problem if someone can help they will
<AmyRose> Yay, my little workaround in Compiz worked :D
<leperkhanz> I think he was referring to my initial post on the forums, or at launchpad.  There were some numbers on one or both of them. :)
<scipio> leperkhanz, what video card do you have?
<leperkhanz> geforce 6600 gt
<gavintlgold> so.... i can't do anything
<gavintlgold> :/
<frostburn> back up your /home dir and get the latest iso
<leperkhanz> Yeah.... I was thinking that might help.  Still though, some of those issues are still going to remain, no?
<scipio> leperkhanz, i don't have any real solution, just being curious here. did games run ok in feisty? with compiz enabled?
<leperkhanz> And might I not want to wait until Gutsy final is released?
<leperkhanz> scipio: Yes.
<leperkhanz> scipio: I was under Beryl, though.
<leperkhanz> which is slightly different.
<contrast83> AmyRose: Cool. Looks like it works here too.
<Amaranth> leperkhanz: Yes, it was slower ;)
<leperkhanz> http://youtube.com/watch?v=LGS7v1-Rn4E
<leperkhanz> But it worked.
<leperkhanz> There's my youtube video to prove it.
<Amaranth> Don't need to prove anything, with compiz running I can play games and watch movies and etc
<leperkhanz> my camera also worked, as I uploaded the video under feisty as well. :)
<AmyRose> contrast83: Goody
<leperkhanz> I should have had somebody else hold the camera.... I suck at driving and holding the cam at the same time... LOL
<Amaranth> gavintlgold: you could patch the dbus init script to run exit 0 right at the top
<Amaranth> gavintlgold: and fix it later
* gavintlgold tries
<SlimeyPete> hmm... in order to get Kubuntu Gutsy to work, I had to install it via alt. CD, then log in via a recover console and set a root password (because no standard user was configured) so that I could edit xorg.conf to fix my graphics driver problem. Are these known issues?
<Amaranth> SlimeyPete: ATI X1000 or newer?
<SlimeyPete> nope. Mobility Radeon 200M
* Amaranth shudders
<Amaranth> Pretty sure that's the same problem though
<Amaranth> It'll probably work right in hardy
<gavintlgold> aha, it seems to be more cooperative now
<gavintlgold> for some reason
<SlimeyPete> it used to work with the OSS drivers in Feisty (though I used proprietary anyway, for acceleration)
<gavintlgold> idk if it was the script that did it
<gavintlgold> but apt-get dist-upgrade is working now
<gavintlgold> at least it's downloading.. we'll see
<Amaranth> gavintlgold: of course your desktop won't work if dbus doesn't start
<Amaranth> hell you can't even start epiphany without dbus
<gavintlgold> i changed it back
<Amaranth> sure but it was failing
<gavintlgold> but apt-get dist-upgrade still is downloading.. progress, perhaps
<Amaranth> uh
<gavintlgold> yes, it seems to be working...
<Amaranth> dbus started?
<gavintlgold> idk
<Amaranth> pgrep dbus-daemon
<gavintlgold> ok, it seems to be working, but not being able to write to log
<gavintlgold> brb
<pwuertz> hi... anyone got that "gnome-appearance-properties takes all your cpu time" bug too?
<pwuertz> isn't that a known bug?
<cypherdelic> i got that too
<bascule> man, this compiz-fusion thing is just too much fun :)
<gavintlgold> back
<TiaGo|SouZa> bascule: agreed!
<gavintlgold> ugh.. now i get a dependency problem: two packages depend on each other, so they can't be configured
<gavintlgold> i wish my sister hadn't put the mac to sleep...
<bascule> is dpkg-reconfigure some_package too hopeful for me to even mention?
<frostburn> gavintlgold, which two
<gavintlgold> frostburn: initramfs and volumeid
<gavintlgold> bascule: i haven't tried REconfigure
<gavintlgold> only configure...
<frostburn> initramfs-tools doesn't require volumeid
<frostburn> oh
<frostburn> i see
<gavintlgold> i'm trying dpkg-reconfigure -a
<gavintlgold> is that ok?
<frostburn> shrug, play around
<gavintlgold> ok
<gavintlgold> i think i know what might be a problem
<gavintlgold>  /etc/init.d/apport: 127: cannot create /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern: Directory nonexistent
<gavintlgold> seems to have something to do with the /etc/init.d dir
<bascule> do you have /proc populated?
<gavintlgold> idk
<bascule> ls /proc/
<gavintlgold> returns nothing
<bascule> mount none -t proc /proc
<bascule> mount none -t procfs /proc  one of those
<gavintlgold> acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<gavintlgold> invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-22
<haydn> Hey everyone I was hoping someone could help me trouble shoot a crash. I'm not sure where to start
<jadams> I just did an update on my laptop (ati graphics) and now X won't start due to conflicting ABI versions
<EvilDaemon> jadams: thats not good. are you on irssi then?
<RAOF> jadams: That'll be the fact that fglrx doesn't support our X server.  Just remove xorg-driver-fglrx, and move your xorg.conf out of the way.
<majnoon> how get intrepid ??
<danbh_intrepid> update-manager -d
<Hobbsee> majnoon: if you have to ask, you *probably* shouldn't be running it
<majnoon> :P:P:P:P:P
<acuster> hey all, how do I force installation of a package (it's source code with a trivial version difference)
<acuster> dpkg --force-all is not working
<acuster> is there some more persuasive flag to pass?
<RAOF> acuster: No.  We'd need the dpkg error message to give you any more help.
<acuster> okay, thanks. I'll pass on this for now and keep working.
<blur2040>  I have a fiddly little issue with with synaptic under Intrepid Ibex.  No matter which repository I set, Synaptic isn't showing all pacakges.  Two examples are Nethack and Compizconfig-settings manager.  I can see them in aptitude and the add/remove applications program, but not under synaptic.  It's driving me nuts.  Any ideas?
<blur2040> Has anyone had any issues with getting Synaptic to recognize all available packages under intrepid ibex?
<mn> Is alpha 6 the last alpha release?
<blur2040> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<DanaG> grr.
<Hobbsee> mn: yes
<mn> k thx
<mn> :)
<blur2040> I have a case of the intrepid blues
<`Matir> is it possible to install an i386 .deb on amd64?
<_Zeus_> it is
<RAOF> Yes, but there's no guarantee it'll work.
<_Zeus_> use dpkg -x i think
<_Zeus_> try man dpkg
<RAOF> dpkg --install --force-architecure will install it.  But it's entirely possible that doing so will overwrite a 64bit library that you need, and hence break your 64bit apps.
<_Zeus_> yes, so use carefully
<`Matir> yeah, just been thinking about trying Lotus Symphony
<redlegion> hello all!
<redlegion> I have a quick question (at least, I hope)
<redlegion> I'm trying to roll my own *.deb of xmms 1.2
<redlegion> oh, well crap, nevermind then! just changed /debian/rules
<redlegion> thanks anyways!
<redlegion> i really need to check out the significance of LDFLAGS
<TeslaTony> Are there any known major issues with upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10?
<redlegion> i dunno, i had weird nvidia driver issues
<redlegion> i had to force a kernel reinstall after grabbing the latest 177
<RAOF> If there are, they're documented on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview I believe.
<RAOF> If, by "grabbing the latest 177", you mean "downloading and installing the drivers from nvidia.com", please don't :)
<TeslaTony> What's wrong with the NVidia drivers?
<RAOF> Nothing, as far as I'm aware.  As long as you're using the packaged drivers, everything should be fine.
<RAOF> Oh, and as long as you've got a > geforce4 card.
<TeslaTony> I always have trouble with the open source drivers, but the restricted ones that Ubuntu fetches for me work
<TeslaTony> Or at least with previous installs
<redlegion> noooo, I just used the restricted repository
<redlegion> it's a pain in the ass to rebuild for every kernel patch
<redlegion> pretty much why i don't build my own kernel anymore
<RAOF> Right.  And they won't actually install from nvidia.com without a patch anyway.
<intangir> hey where can i download the new release?
<intangir> from torrents
<intangir> wheres the torrent file i mean, i want to get it
<TeslaTony> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<TeslaTony> You need to scroll down a bit, but the torrent files are there
<intangir> is it working for yall?
<intangir> i need new releases 2 or so times a year just so i can start fresh after screwing up my installs ;)
<intangir> install too much junk and it just gets to be too big of a pain in the ass to slim down, easier to just reinstall what i still use
<dfgas> how do i get my kernel to panic on purpose? i want to try something.
<RAOF> dfgas: Write a tiny module that dereferences a null pointer?
<BHSPitMonkey> divide by zero
<_Zeus_> divide by zero will cause a kernel panic?
<RAOF> Not unless it's in a kernel module.
<RAOF> _Zeus_: Basically, you're either going to have to find and exploit a kernel bug, or write a small kernel module.  I don't believe there's a magic "make the kernel panic" button.
<dfgas> darn, heh
<RAOF> You want to test out the new crashdump/kerneloops facilities?
<TeslaTony> There is indeed a magic "Make the kernel panic" button. Unfortunately, it only works on Ubuntu Unreasonable Unicorn for now
<majnoon> it no let me upgrade
<cwillu> doesn't killing init cause a panic?
<RAOF> Really?  Why would it?
<RAOF> You're welcome to test :)
<cwillu> I just recall seeing "kernel panic: tried to kill init" somewhere
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe it does.  I'm not sure why it would, though.
 * cwillu grabs a test machine
<intangir> k well here goes
<cwillu> just respawns
<intangir> gonna run it
<intangir> oh gotta burn it first..
<cwillu> :p
<musikgoat|lappy> !flash
<danbh_intrepid> !bang?
<cwillu> **bang**!
<cwillu> awww, beat me to it
<danbh_intrepid> lol
<cwillu> I knew I shouldn't have spent the time to add the !
<yao_ziyuan> does anyone successfully install kde 4.1.1 on intrepid?
<musikgoat|lappy> anyone know if there are issues with flash from a firefox install request?
<yao_ziyuan> my kde 4.1.1 doesn't let me log in after upgrading to intrepid alpha 6
<yao_ziyuan> i am using this line:
<yao_ziyuan> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<danbh_intrepid> what version does kubuntu have?
<yao_ziyuan> i don't know
<musikgoat|lappy> *issues instaling flash
<Hobbsee> !info kdebase-runtime
<yao_ziyuan> but i use ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4's packages
<yao_ziyuan> they have kde 4.1.1
<yao_ziyuan> maybe i should reinstall kde
<Hobbsee> jussi01: where's ubottu?
<Hobbsee>   Candidate: 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu4
<intangir> OMG ITS BURNIIING!
<danbh_intrepid> maybe you should try the regular repos, it looks like they have 4.1.1 too
<Hobbsee> anyway, intrepid has 4.1.1
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<intangir> BuUuUUuUrRrrrRRrrRNnnIiiNNng it!
 * Hobbsee wonders if the strange way of upgrading yesterday played a part in all this.
<yao_ziyuan> installing
<yao_ziyuan> hoho
<yao_ziyuan> Hobbsee: no strange way. i am using update-manager -d
<yao_ziyuan> *was
<Hobbsee> right
<musikgoat|lappy> cant play flash, like youtube, on a freshly updated clean install of alpha 5, anyone heard of any problems with FF not seeing the flash install?
<yao_ziyuan> by the way,
<danbh_intrepid> musikgoat|lappy: 32bit?
<yao_ziyuan> currently when i try to log into kde 4.1.1, it says: "No greeter widget plugin loaded. Check the configuration." and then enters a text-only console.
<musikgoat|lappy> yes
<danbh_intrepid> nope, no problems here
<musikgoat|lappy> hmm, was it "seemless" for you?
<musikgoat|lappy> like no install process?
<danbh_intrepid> wait, did you actually install flash yet?
<danbh_intrepid> no, I installed it
<musikgoat|lappy> i got the popup and tried
<musikgoat|lappy> then restarted ff, and it still asks to install
<danbh_intrepid> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<musikgoat|lappy> kk, trying that out, thanks
<danbh_intrepid> I found I never got a popup on youtube, because youtube would detect and send me to a oops, you have no flash page
<yao_ziyuan> i can see why now
<yao_ziyuan> they use different naming
<musikgoat|lappy> danbh_intrepid: tbh, i'd get the popup at my homepage, netvibes, cause there is some flash request or something, but youtube gives me the same message as you
<yao_ziyuan> ppa.launchpad.net's kde 4.1.1 use names like "kmix-kde4"
<yao_ziyuan> while intrepid official repos uses "kmix"
<yao_ziyuan> so i must do a reinstall from intrepid official repos
<danbh_intrepid> yao_ziyuan: why again?
<musikgoat|lappy> it will be interesting how ubuntu goes about making flash "seemless" if you are going to need the restricted extras package.
<danbh_intrepid> yao_ziyuan: cant you just remove the repo, and then remove the packages through synaptic?
<RAOF> musikgoat|lappy: By hooking into the "you need to install plugins to view $THING" system, as we currently do?
<danbh_intrepid> musikgoat|lappy: well, that installer used to work
<musikgoat|lappy> thanks danbh_intrepid worked fine
<musikgoat|lappy> oh
<danbh_intrepid> musikgoat|lappy: I use the restricted-extras package just because it makes it easier...
<musikgoat|lappy> ahh, and knocks out a couple of other tools needed for a new setup
<musikgoat|lappy> thanks
<yao_ziyuan> danbh_intrepid: i am doing so
<klos> hey anyone got some information about the artwork remake ?
<klos> is it going to be delayed?
<yao_ziyuan> will there be any betas between alpha 6 and final release?
<klos> yep usually one beta
<yao_ziyuan> also, does "kubuntu-desktop" in intrepid means kde4?
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791746
<darthanubis> October 2nd
<darthanubis>     * Beta Release
<darthanubis> October 23rd
<darthanubis>  * ReleaseCandidate
<intangir> ok i just tried to run the alpha
<intangir> it didnt boot up the graphics right at all
<intangir> the Xorg didnt come up right at all
<intangir> looked like a lot of verticle flashing lines
<intangir> also my text mode was totally freaked up too so i couldnt even use text mode
<Lynoure> intangir: Which graphics card?
<intangir> nvidia 6800
<darthanubis> my alpha 5 install went that way as well
<darthanubis> nvidia 8400gs here
<intangir> all the previous versions since like breazy worked for me but this one..
<intangir> how do you get it going?
<darthanubis> Breezy?
<intangir> ya
<darthanubis> oh since
<RAOF> intangir: Probably by installing nvidia-glx-177
<intangir> ya every relaese since thing has booted without issue except for this one
<RAOF> (The nvidia-glx-177 package, I mean)
<intangir> can i do that on the install CD?
<darthanubis> yes
<RAOF> Oh, this is on the liveCD?
<RAOF> intangir: Please file a bug against the xserver-xorg-video-nv package, then.
<intangir> hwo can i tell if its even using nv?
<intangir> i have no idea what its even using
<RAOF> Because you're on the livecd, it's using nv.
<RAOF> You can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to confirm.
<intangir> well ... the nv package worked for me before
<intangir> ok ill try it this time
<intangir> so i nstall nvidia-glx-177, then what?
<RAOF> Indeed.  That would make this a regression, which (a) is generally easier to track down, and (b) we really, really care about!
<intangir> how do i make it use it?
<RAOF> Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add "nvidia" as the driver.  Alternatively, if you're in X now, you can use the Restricted Manager.
<intangir> im not on the intrepid right now
<intangir> also i checked my xorg.conf and it had practically nothing
<RAOF> That's right, they don't have much anymore.
<intangir> so i dont know where to add nvidia anymore
<intangir> i used to just replace nv with nvidia
<intangir> but its gone
<RAOF> But please file a bug! (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting may help you)
<intangir> let me boot again and grab that log
<BHSPitMonkey> intangir, search the file for "driver"
<intangir> i got it running
<intangir> what a pain in the ass though
<intangir> did it 100% blind
<intangir> i couldnt see a freaking thing
<intangir> i  ctrl-alt-F2
<intangir> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<intangir> pressed y [enter]
<intangir> hehehehe
<intangir> waited a few minutes
<intangir> sudo nvidi[tab]xconfig
<intangir> and then ctrl-alt-F7 and ctrl-alt-backspaced
<intangir> hehehehe it came up! :) weee
<astraljava> intangir: Why not use envyng? It does the config part for ya. :) Though you have to have been using it before if you needed to go blindly at it.
<intangir> i tried envy once and it had a great little setup gui
<intangir> but it was .. in X
<astraljava> It has a text-mode too.
<astraljava> `sudo envyng -t`
<intangir> i am not familiar with that ;) so i doubt i can do it blind hahah
<astraljava> Yeah that's true. :)
<intangir> the titlebars look glitched sometimes, you notice that?
<RAOF> intangir: Yeah; nvidia bug.
<RAOF> Lo
<RAOF> (Longstanding nvidia bug)
<astraljava> Hmm... I haven't noticed that. Wonder why.
<RAOF> You don't use compiz?
<astraljava> Ahhhh... that's why. :)
<astraljava> No, I hate the damned thing.
<RAOF> Right.  Then you won't be expereincing _any_ of the driver bugs compiz exposes ;)
<astraljava> ...and I thank my lucky stars, then. :)
<intangir> my text mode ttys or whatever are still all glitched to crap
<astraljava> Those might not be corrected until you reboot. It's a separate thing to X, which can be corrected by the way you already did, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<astraljava> Not sure about that, though.
<intangir> i thought that was just for X
<intangir> lets see
<intangir> ~ya that does nothing to the text ones
<intangir> i havent installed yet
<intangir> and i think im gonna give this a bit more review before i try it..
<astraljava> Oh I should have been clearer, they _definitely_ are separate from X. :)
<intangir> ya thats whats weird
<astraljava> And thus Ctrl+Alt+Backspace do nothing for them.
<intangir> if X is erroring, why are my text ttys so screwd up
<intangir> i think it has to do with trying to use vesa, or displaying the intro graphic while loading
<astraljava> But what bit I'm not sure of, is that whether reboot only fixes them or if there is another way.
<RAOF> The VTs can be corrupted in any number of ways.
<RAOF> Although I'd expect the binary nvidia drivers to not kill them like that.
<intangir> it was ruined before i got the nvidia driversw
<RAOF> Maybe the problem is a framebuffer driver?
<RAOF> Yeah, but switching to X and then back to another VT should make the nvidia driver clean up the VT state.
<intangir> well i gotta crash though
<intangir> thanks guys
<intangir> see ya tomarrow probably
<bullgard4> !interpunction intangir
<cwillu> what's an interpunction?
 * cwillu sighs
<cwillu> 2 hours to download (based on the time as reported after downloading for 20 minutes or so), so I watch two hours of dawkins.  I come back, and I'm 66% done the downloads, with only 2 hours and 6 minutes remaining
<cwillu> dear god, I've invented a time machine!
<motorizer> cwillu lamer :)
<TeslaTony> Are there many likely problems that I'll have if I install on a system that has kubuntu-kde4-desktop package installed, plus an LXDE desktop environment installed?
<TeslaTony> (on top of the current GNOME desktop)
<cwillu> are you gonna be upset if I suggest that you're testing it so that we can find out any such issues?
<TeslaTony> I might cry a little...
<cwillu> will you take pictures?
<TeslaTony> I have two cameras
<cwillu> consider it suggested, show me the pics
<TeslaTony> I'll put a video on youtube
<cwillu> sweet :)
<DanaG> My next laptop will have Intel's AMT... so I should be able to grab screenshots even on the BIOS screen.
<TeslaTony> It'd be cool to get a video of the full boot process
<TeslaTony> Without using a camera
<literal> AMT?
<DanaG> You could also use a kvm-over-IP device.
<DanaG> Intel's AMT is their remote management thingy.
<TeslaTony> Oh, so you just record using a second computer?
<DanaG> You could use an S-Video tuner to do it, but you'd have to accept lower resolution.
<TeslaTony> What about a DVI capture card?
<DanaG> That'd be better.  Or the HDMI one.
<TeslaTony> HDMI would be a little easier
 * TeslaTony goes crosseyed
<TeslaTony> Whining about a lower resolution on DISTENDED TEXT?!
<DanaG> Huh?  What's this about crosseyed?
<TeslaTony> I just realized; S-Video has more than enough resolution to show the boot process
<TeslaTony> Once it goes graphical...not so much
<MvG> Hi! I'd like to give the latest Intrepid a try. However, things smelled of trouble even before I got really started, mostly due to me using KDE/kubuntu. Is this the channel to discuss such things?
<MvG> I couldn't find a way to change release with adept. Update-manager would pull in all that GNOME synaptics stuff, which felt not very kubuntu-like, and update-manager-kde isn't available for hardy afaict. What's the "official" upgrade path?
<mvo> MvG: you can use "do-release-upgrade -d" on the terminal, that gives you a cli upgrade
<bugabundo_work> MvG: are you on hardy?
<MvG> I then modified my sources.list, replacing hardy with intrepid. apt-get dist-upgrade would change quite a lot, and would remove adept. This seems really strange, and probably not what one would expect on kubuntu. Can't tell why it would be removed, or what would replace it.
<bugabundo_work> update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d should work
<MvG> bugabundo_work: Yes, hardy.
<bugabundo_work> if not, please fill a bug against it
<MvG> mvo: trying...
<bugabundo_work> changing Sources is NOT the proper way to upgrade
<bugabundo_work> because Policy changes won't get applied
<bugabundo_work> MvG: do you have the kubuntu meta-package installed?
<bugabundo_work> or did you by any change remove it in the past?
<MvG> bugabundo_work: I see no kubuntu package on hardy. apt-get install doesn't either.
<MvG> Doing release upgrade...
<bugabundo_work> MvG: kubuntu-desktop ?
<bugabundo_work> MvG: or kubuntu-kde4-desktop ?
<bugabundo_work> did you change your sources back?
<MvG> kubuntu-desktop is installed, yes.
<bugabundo_work> then file a bug...
<MvG> I changed my sources back before doing the release upgrade. The upgrade failed, however, due to insufficient space on my boot partition. :-(
<bugabundo_work> ahhh
<bugabundo_work> yes that old bug
<bugabundo_work> that update-manager doesn't check for disk space
<bugabundo_work> before upgrading
<MvG> I know I've got a slightly small boot partition, it has caused trouble in the past. Annyoing thing, that.
<bugabundo_work> MvG: funny enough I aint finding it
<MvG> rerunning upgrade after moving my old initrd now.
<bugabundo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=update+manager+doesnt+check+for+available+disk&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&
<bugabundo_work> actually this bug should be on apt-get
<mvo> well, it does check for disk space, just during the upgrade (how else would it know how much it is going to need :)
<bugabundo_work> I know that mvo
<bugabundo_work> it can't GUESS
<bugabundo_work> but can put around an extimetive
<mvo> :)
<bugabundo_work> from the usual size from users
<bugabundo_work> everyone knows at least from previous upgrades
<bugabundo_work> that you are going to need about 400-800 MiBs of packages
<MvG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/264282 seems related... I'm looking forwart to seeing how much space the upgrade will really need. Had to remove my old kernel image in addition to the initrd, the latter alone wasn't enough. :-(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 264282 in update-manager "hardy dist-upgrade to intrepid fails due to miscalculation of required space in /boot" [Medium,Triaged]
<mvo> right, that does make sense
<bugabundo_work> plus the necessary amount of disk to unpack
<mvo> MvG: how much space do you have in /boot ?
<bugabundo_work> so... should we file a bug against update manager
<TuTUXG> after i switch from a wireless connection to cable, network-manager keeps trying to connect to the wireless hop and i have to manually disable wireless
<bugabundo_work> so you can get it a bit smarter by using "AROUND" extimetives?
<MvG> mvo: 31077k
<MvG> OK, finally got the upgrade convinced I've enough space. do-dist-upgrade now would like to remove adept. Do you know of a way to find out /why/ it is removing a given package?
<bugabundo_work> mvg you have 31MiBs free?
<bugabundo_work> or total size?
<MvG> mvo: Total size. I don't know the last free amount that still caused it to complain.
<mvo> MvG: there is extensive logging in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ - if you put main.log up somewhere I can have a look
<mvo> MvG: we may also need apt.log (that has more details on the dependency resolver results)
<mvo> bugabundo_work: maybe extend one of the existing bugreprot with the suggestion to do a eastimate early? or a new whishlist request, either way is fine
<bugabundo_work> MvG: df -h should give you free disk
<MvG> mvo: apt.log looks more interesting: http://rafb.net/p/1fPAE548.html
<MvG> bugabundo_work: Yes it does, but as I said, I moved initrd, still didn't have enough space, next moved kernel image, then had enough space. So I don't know how much I had when it last failed, short of moving files around yet again.
<mvo> MvG: could you still put main.log up? it contains information if your kubuntu install was detected as one
<MvG> mvo: sure: http://rafb.net/p/rDiSCz13.html
 * bugabundo_work going throuth update-manager bugs
 * mvo hugs bugabundo_work for this
<mvo> MvG: thanks, it looks like all the old adept-* are all replaced now with a single adept package, but its seems there is something funny with the dependencies
<MvG> mvo: I agree.
 * bugabundo_work drafts When users upgrade to the development version using update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d stats should be collected and sent to some kind of archive (after user allows them to) so that a approximated size necessary can be calculated in order to prevent running out of free disk on future dist upgrades by users (either still on development versions or Stable releases)
<MvG> According to http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/adept adept depends on libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6-4.6 provided by apt. So the libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6-4.6 in my apt.log might be the funny thing. Question is, where does it come from?
<MvG> Stop, sorry, that's one of the old adept subpackages.
<mvo> MvG: it looks like this is a bug in that it looks at the old package, I'm testing a workaround
<mvo> MvG: (that may take a bit)
<MvG> mvo: Don't bother finding a workaround just for me: I can simply upgrade and manually install adept afterwards using apt-get.
<mvo> MvG: I have a test system here that shows the same behavior, so its good that you brought it up :)
<MvG> So if it's just me, then never mind. However, if this could hit others as well, you'd want to find a general solution, not only a single case workaround.
<bugabundo_work> mvo: what's the old kernel funtion name we now have on intrepid
<bugabundo_work> that I guess ben develop?
<MvG> btw there are some bugs out there about adept crashing during an upgrade. I wonder whether some of those could be due to adept being removed dusing the upgrade. Not likely, though, I guess.
<mvo> bugabundo_work: you mean the function in the code? or the name of the config bits that control the behavior? DistUpgrade.cfg has [KernelRemoval] and there version, basenames, and types
<bugabundo_work> just a simple name that identifies it, so I can mention it on the BTS report against update-manager
<bugabundo_work> I guess KernelRemoval will do
<MvG> apt.log says: "Package adept has broken dep on adept-common" which disagrees with http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/adept
<bugabundo_work> mvo: can't find any wiki/LP/Google hits for KernelRemoval
<mvo> bugabundo_work: right, its quite new, if you could just create a wiki page for it, that would be cool
<bugabundo_work> humm I remember reading about it on Devel and kernel ML
<bugabundo_work> but nor my mail client archive nor google is hitting it
<mvo> oh, you mean the last good kernel feature?
<bugabundo_work> #ubuntu-kernel is to quite at this hour to be any help either
<bugabundo_work> ahhh that one!
<mvo> there is a new functionatlity that it preserves the last known good kernel at boot
<bugabundo_work> plus it unpins old kernel so that they can be removed
<bugabundo_work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels
<MvG> bugabundo_work: Will you investigate the release upgrade issue on your testing system, so that I can upgrade my system and reinstall adept manually, or would you rather I keep my current state to test any suggested solutions? Should I file a bug report, and if so, against update-manager-common in hardy, apt in any release, adept in intrepid, or all of these?
<mvo> MvG: just go ahead and upgrade I can reproduce it here just fine, thanks
<bugabundo_work> MvG: I'm not the one with test system
<bugabundo_work> you are mixing up irc nicks
<bugabundo_work> lol
<MvG> Sorry...
<bugabundo_work> np
<Cheery> last time I forgotten, where can I pick up intrepid ibex alpha 6?
<bugabundo_work> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bugabundo_work> for Ubuntu/GNOME
<bugabundo_work> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
 * MvG will wait 80min for the update, and the be anxious to find out how the nvidia modules are handled in a full intrepid environment.
<bugabundo_work> for daily http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<bugabundo_work> you can use rsync to complete older iso downloads
<bugabundo_work> from the DVD I just download arroung 200MiBs instead 4GiBs
<bugabundo_work> CDs go up to 100MiBs
<Cheery> is it a good idea to use daily alpha instead of alpha-6?
<mvo> MvG: there is code in update-manager that detects the nvidia in the system and picks the right driver, so that is hopefully ok (on your system it picked -96) - let me know if that works all fine, that is a relatively new feature
<bugabundo_work> Cheery: I always use Dailies and also recommend them to testers
<bugabundo_work> saves the time to download the updates
<Cheery> ah.
<MvG> mvo: I had first updated just the kernel to test a bug with my atmel wlan card. In that environment I couldn't get the system to automagically build the modules, even after it selected the correct (source!) package. I hope for automatic module building now, and get back to you if it doesn't work that way.
 * bugabundo_work thinks if a blueprint wouldn't be better serve than a bug ticket
 * bugabundo_work of course Murphis Law dictates that that only happens after bug has been filed
<bugabundo_work> mvo: MvG: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/273049
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 273049 in update-manager "update-manager should guest an estimative of upgrade size to prevent running out of free disk" [Undecided,New]
<bugabundo_work> sorry about the edge.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/273049
<Cheery> I'm planning to install ipex to a brand new P5Q with Core 2 Quad Q9450 along with 9800GTX
<Cheery> and 8GB of ram
<linux1> does anyone if this wireless card works outof the box with ibex Atheros ar242x
<bugabundo_work> Cheery: its Ibex not ipex
<Cheery> I seem to have some tendency to mistype it well
<Jordan_U> linux1: I have that card and it works here
<ikonia> chipset seems fairly well supported
<bugabundo_work> Cheery: wait for 9.04 ... I can't spell that
<linux1> Jordan_U, cool :) - what machine is it in btw ?
<Jordan_U> linux1: Macbook Pro
<linux1> Jordan_U, thanks was hoping you was going to say an apsire one
<ikonia> linux1: it really doesn't matter what machiens it's in, it's the same chipset
<linux1> ikonia, i know but im planing to get an apsire one later on today
<ikonia> so ?
 * Jordan_U wonders if all of his hardware would be supported in gnewsense now that ath5k supports his card
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I guess the firmware would be the limiting factor if it was free/open or not
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Firmware is on the card, ath5k is fully FSF approved, just wondering if I have anything else
<ikonia> don't see why not then
<linux1> ikonia, so if he had an apsire  one i was going to ask about it before i purchace the item ,someone told be the build qualty was bad just wanted someone else point of view
<ikonia> linux1: try #hardware or the aspire forums
<linux1> ikonia, ok will do
<Ayabara> my system broke today. I get two errors when I start up. Something with ".. ABI Major Version", and "dri module mismatch"
<Ayabara> anyone with a solution? how can I get to a shell with internet connection in recovery mode?
<elmargol> Hi I try to connect to a WPA2 protected network using knetworkmanager. It does not work. and If i open the config dialog the password has changed to something else?
<elmargol> Do I have to enter the password in a special format or something?
<Ayabara> does fglrx work on 8.10 now?
<sroecker> did someone else notice the intel video driver getting slower since 2 weeks or so?
<Ayabara> anyone? I had my system setup for dualscreen with xrandr, but it no longer works
<sroecker> dualscreen doesn't work anymore with fglrx?
<hachaboob> Does anyone have a working copy of the Dust 20080921 GTK theme?
<hachaboob> Nevermind. I found it.
<XiXaQ> what's the current kernel in intrepid?
<SwedeMike> 2.6.27
<XiXaQ> hmm. I read somewhere that the version of ath5k that comes with 2.6.27 should support my wlan card, Atheros 5007, but it didn't seem to. Perhaps I should try again.
<cuco> hi all, my 8.10 64bit machine dies as soon as the gui loads. from what i read i need to change the driver to vesa. i tried using "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it does not ask me to choose a driver and then xorg loads the defective card.
<cuco> how can i configure the x server to use vesa?
<cuco> ps: i have no console there - as soon as i move to the console, the machine locks up
<tewk> nm-applet doesn't seem to remember my wep and wpa keys, I am running gnome-keyring-daemon.  Any pointers, places I can look to debug the problem?
<woogens> tewk: I am experiencing the same problem. This might be covered with bug 245852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245852 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet saves the wrong key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245852
<MvG> mvo: Finally upgraded to intrepid and rebooted. Result: no X. dkms_autoinstaller reports "fail". See http://rafb.net/p/ElfRoh20.html
<MvG> Looks like an issue with the nvidia module.
<mvo> MvG: lets move to #ubuntu-x and ask there
<chakie_> hm, amarok1 on intrepid can't find ipods
<W9ZEB> do we know what the final release date of Intrepid Ibex Final will be?
<W9ZEB> other than, in october?
<zniavre> 30
<bazhang> 10/28
<bazhang> or so
<W9ZEB> alright, thanks.
<W9ZEB> and betas are coming?  or will they go straight from Alphas to Final?
<bazhang> yes there will be a beta
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<W9ZEB> It's been a while since I've played with the "up and coming" Ubuntu
<W9ZEB> like....  4.10 maybe
<chakie_> hm, and sound also seems to be broken for me
<chakie_> not that anything errors out, but there simply is no sound :)
<d4t4min3r> when is the first beta due?
<Pici> !schedule | d4t4min3r
<ubottu> d4t4min3r: A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<d4t4min3r> ohh so we are on the last alpha.. no beta i see
<d4t4min3r> pici
<Pici> d4t4min3r: It says beta release on October 2nd
<chakie_> doh, i signed up for some paid video guitar lessons, and having sound for those would of course be fun
<baffle> Is there any good reason for me not being able to create a paravirtualized KVM guest in virt-manager on 8.10? That feature is grayed out. (i686)
<Bauldrick> have the nvidia binaries just been updated, can 71 - 96 be used yet?
<_Zeus_> i use 177...
<_Zeus_> so i dunno
<erle64-> is ooo 3.0 planned for ibex?
<terminator_> erle64   I am running the beta now.
<terminator_> I hope they leave the 3.0 ooo  in the ibex program
<yao_ziyuan> i'm using intrepid + kde 4.1.1. there are two kdm's in my system monitor. is it normal?
<djdano> Hey all, I'm having trouble getting my belkin wireless USB HUB to work with ubuntu, can anyone point me in the right direction, I don't see it mentioned on google / forums
<Unksi> anyone else getting "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `uml-net' in statoverride file" when updating?
<lenios_> anyone tried to make a live usb persistent of intrepid?
<lenios_> i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent and system freezes when starting the usb key
<lenios_> that's probably related to mbr, syslinux or the prompt menu, but i don't know how to investigate
<solarion> any idea why /dev/snd perms would be an issue at random intervals?
<solarion> can't say I've had to chown sound devices for eons
<esac> i have not installed any extra packages. jockey-gtk seems to be crashing, and when i try to report it, it tells me This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<sleepster> how can I add intrepid repositories?
<Unksi> sleepster: if you wish to upgrade from hardy, you should use update-manager -d
<sleepster> Unksi: oh thanks.. but actually I would like a package that is in the intrepid repos
<sleepster> I don't want to upgrade
<Unksi> ok, then i would go to packages.ubuntu.com and get it through there myself, unless it has lots of dependencies that hardy doesnt meet
<sleepster> okay, thanks
<Unksi> basically, if you just change hardy -> intrepid you get the intrepid repos
<sleepster> oh I see.. when you say upgrade from hardy.. what's newer than hardy?
<Unksi> but remember, that you are out of support if you mix the packages, they may cause serious breakage
<Unksi> the packages^
<pepie34> since the change to evdev my keyboard map is wrong at gdm
<pepie34> how can i change that ?
<Chousuke> I have a problem with kdm/gdm and kde 4 on Intrepid: all the fonts are unreadably small
<Chousuke> seems to me like a dpi problem but I can't remember where to configure that; dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg had no effect that I can see.
<Chousuke> for some reason, gnome works, though.
<thiblahute> Hin
<thiblahute>  I would like to get some help to get an kde4 development environment with ubuntu intrepid
<thiblahute>  I would like to use Kdevelop, (305)
<thiblahute> 3.5
<thiblahute> I installed evrything (includeing dev packages)
<thiblahute> I am now trying to make the "simple kde4 application" working
<thiblahute> I set
<thiblahute> KDEDIRS > /usr/bin
<thiblahute> KDEHOME > ~/.kde
<thiblahute> LD_LIBRARY_PATH > /usr/lib
<thiblahute> BUt don't know PKG_CONFIG_PATH and QT_PLUGIN_PATH
<Chousuke> hooray. I managed to find the dpi setting "blind". now I can read the text
<Chousuke> the root cause is still not solved though, as KDM still suffers from the same problem :/
<Chousuke> thiblahute: it should autodetect those :/
<thiblahute> No, in the readme, it's writen that I have to set them...
<thiblahute> And If I don't nothing works...
<thiblahute> Chousuke : Did you try it?
<thiblahute> Here is th readme, http://paste.ubuntu.com/49447/
<thiblahute> I also run the cmake ../
<thiblahute> And evrything seems to be ok
<thiblahute> Any idea?
<thiblahute> Nobody use Kubuntu intrepid to develop KDE4???
<Denise> nobody
<thiblahute> Ok, thanls Denis !
<thiblahute> e
<Denise> Daviey
<Denise> whos that
<Denise> walker
<Daviey> Hi Denise
<Denise> hi
<Denise> intranet
<leche> which meta-package installs kde4 desktop in intrepid?
<leche> ah, should be kubuntu-destkop
<leche> ehm, kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<jtechidna> not in Intrepid
<Chousuke> I got kde4 from kubuntu-desktop in intrepid
<Chousuke> and I have to say... it's buggy as hell
<Chousuke> gnomeubuntu is in *much* better shape
<mn> Do you think KDE 4.1 will be ready with intrepid by release time?
<leche> Chousuke: yeah, just wanna test it, had some problems with the nm-applet in kde4
<mn> I know I got the KDE4 kubuntu remix and it was buggy.  Then I upgraded to 4.1 on Hardy and it's great
<leche> just want to see the actual state
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> I've 2 big problems with my x61
<Chousuke> mn: no.
<mifritscher> -backlight control keys aren't working anymore (since 2 months)
<Chousuke> in fact
<Chousuke> I think KDE just broke
<Chousuke> my session no longer works
<mn> ah, that's a bummer
<mn> I really like kde 4.1
<mifritscher> -text consoles aren't working since 2 month
<mifritscher> is a internal 965
<Chousuke> it just fades to black and dies
<Chousuke> wtf.
<Chousuke> :(
<mn> mifritscher: is it an x64?
<mifritscher> mn: no
<mn> i'm glad I decided not to upgrade to the alpha
<jtechidna> that's not normal
<mn> x32?
<mifritscher> no, ibm x61
<Chousuke> okay what is this
<mn> oh
<Chousuke> I have a black screen... that still displays notifications
<Chousuke> ???
<jtechidna> Plasma could be dying, maybe you have an old crufty config file
<mn> does it show your windows?
<Chousuke> no
<Chousuke> jtechidna: I installed KDE4 half an hour ago
<Chousuke> on a brand new ubuntu install
<Chousuke> though
<Chousuke> I do have ubuntu-desktop as well
<Chousuke> but no KDE-related configs
<mifritscher> I think it is a ubuntu kernel <-> gpu problem
<jtechidna> weird, nobody else has been having those problems
<Chousuke> ah
<mifritscher> because the vesa vb driver doesn't wok, too
<Chousuke> I forgot to boot after a kernel updae
<mifritscher> which works on an old knoppix-cd^^
<Chousuke> will do so now.
<mifritscher> (that's the cause xen doesn't work with graphics, too)
<Chousuke> well now I can at least get a KDE session
<Chousuke> SCIM and blueplugd crashed though :P
<Chousuke> also I get gnome applets in the systray :(
<leche> hmm, kde4 doesnt seem to be able to handle more than one monitor, and, i got 7,7 sec lag here
<leche> ok, lag is gone
<outbri> leche: It doesn't let you run duals? I just installed it, don't know if I should restart X for a while though if it doesn't work.
<leche> outbri: i can move windows to the second screen, but i cant rightclick or set wallpapers there
<jumpkick> everytime firefox loads a page it freezes for about 2 seconds
<jumpkick> does anyone else experience this with Ibex?
<leche> maybe its a dolphin setting
<outbri> leche: oh, hmm
<outbri> jumpkick: to a degree, yes. a few pages, such as facebook, are unusable. the rest are either normal or a bunch of freezes
<leche> or whats responible for icons and stuff in kde?
<outbri> leche: not sure
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> removing libgconf gets rid of quite a lot of gnome stuff :D
<Chousuke> (at least 180 packages depend on it)
<dashnu> Anyone screwing around with Empathy yet?
<dashnu> I works for gmail but not MSN for me
<dashnu> it*
<jumpkick> outbri: at least its not just my machine. Thanks. :D
<DasE1> wouldn't it be a good idea to split displayconfig-gtk in two parts, one for monitor and the other for video driver only ?
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-23
<Pretto> any help on how to make a DSL connection on networkmanager?
<bsnider> Pretto, mgiht want to use the dsl tab
<Pretto> bsnider, the problem is that i have to send a command to enable the radion in my modem, an AT command, and i cant see where i  can do that on NM
<bsnider> yeah, who knows
<bsnider> that's absurd
<Pretto> i am having to use gnome-ppp to be  able to make a connection :D
<bsnider> why do you have to go through a procedure like that?
<Pretto> bsnider, if I don't make that procedure, I will not have a connection
<keanu> I just replaced my broadcom wifi card in my dell inspiron 1525 laptop with an intel 4965agn card.  I'm noticing now that the "wifi is on" led has started flashing, as if it's a network activity led.  any way to get it to stay solid?
<bsnider> maybe you should get a new modem?
<Pretto> bsnider, hehehhe.. a new modem just because I can't use it on NM?
<bsnider> no, because you have to input some kind of command to get it to work
<Pretto> bsnider, but it is working good with gnome-ppp
<bsnider> i wouldn't accept a modem in that shape
<Pretto> bsnider, it's a good modem
<Pretto> sony ericsson md300
<bsnider> ok, nm
<punkrockguy318> is nvidia-177 broken in the new kernel right now?
<bsnider> not at all. it works great
<punkrockguy318> =/
<punkrockguy318> my x server crashed when i rebooted after the kernel upgrade and i went back to nv... the restircted drivers manager won't let me use the nvidia driver for some reason
<bsnider> to hell with the restricted driver manager
<bsnider> you don't need thatt hing
<punkrockguy318> i know
<punkrockguy318> but my config file is good and everything
<bsnider> reinstall nvidia-glx-177
<punkrockguy318> yeah i just did that i'm gonna try to restart x
<punkrockguy318> i had to reinstall nvidia-glx-177-kernel-source that was the key one to reinstall
<bsnider> well, obla-di obla-da
<punkrockguy318> yup no worries now
<punkrockguy318> the new module building system is really nice
<bsnider> dkms
<punkrockguy318> indeed
<CarlFK> .27.4 broke nvidia - guessing we have to wait for a new binary?
<bsnider> CarlFK, no it didn't
<remu> hey guys, does anyone in here use an hp dv4t, or dv5t, or a dv7t?
<Ahmuck> hi.  i'm trying out intrepid (kubuntu) and yakuake, but cannot find anywhere how to change the keyboard shortcut so that it'll drop down with F6 rather than F12
<Ahmuck> i've noticed "profiles" for the window, where before it was "global shortcuts"
<milos_> how to change graphic driver from console if i can't login to gui? what is the best way? Editing xorg.conf?
<danbh_intrepid> milos_: AFAIK, you can still put commands into xorg.conf, but its a bug if it doesnt work.  You should always be able to login via gui at this point... So maybe you should file a bug?
<Ahmuck> milos_: use the grub boot menu and boot to safe graphics mode and change
<alksjdaf> at home, intrepid daily (with all updates installed) worked great with both wired & wireless internet (wpa didnt work but 128bit wep hex key worked fine).  now when i boot up the machines.... wired internet doesnt work, and no wireless networks are detected.... what should i do?
<danbh_intrepid> alksjdaf: is this after the latest kernel update?
<alksjdaf> when i boot up machines at work i mean
<alksjdaf> danbh_intrepid, i last ran updates on friday the 19th
<danbh_intrepid> heh, its been broken since then?
<milos_> danbh_intrepid, Ahmuck: I had a problem when i was upgrading one pc from hardy to intrepid. It downloaded and installed everything except ati driver(it wasn't on my mirror) so i was in shell and i couldn't edit xorg.conf so easy because it was almost empty.
<alksjdaf> danbh_intrepid, i dont think so;  they worked fine @ home
<danbh_intrepid> alksjdaf: well, just so you know, I have no idea.  I was just curious if this was stemming from the latest kernel update
<alksjdaf> i think i should just not install any updates until its finally released
<alksjdaf> i had to go with this version to suport my hardware
<milos_> because of this, I thought if there is some wizard to ask my to choose vesa and then after fixing it to go back to ati.
<bsnider> milos_, the trouble is none of the ati drivers work very well with the new xorg yet
<bsnider> you'd be lucky if you got  abasic gui out of it
<milos_> yes, the problem was with mirror like I said
<danbh_intrepid> alksjdaf: well, I'm in a similar position
<alksjdaf> danbh_intrepid, same strategy?  no upgrades?
<danbh_intrepid> alksjdaf: strange enough, this release is supposed to support my wifi card, but it is quite bad at it atm.  I have to use wicd
<bsnider> milos_, once you have the ati driver installed xorg will choose it automatically as the best option. you won't need to edit anything
<danbh_intrepid> alksjdaf: nah, Im upgrading asap.  Hehe, Im hoping that release that special fix.  But for me, and my situation, the -2 kernel works fine for me.  So, if an upgrade goes awry on networking, I can just boot into the -2 kernel.
<alksjdaf> danbh_intrepid, wicd?  i have a rtl-8185l chipset
<alksjdaf> danbh_intrepid, are all old kernels maintained in the boot.lst or thwaver
<alksjdaf> whatever
<danbh_intrepid> alksjdaf: wicd is a network-manager replacement.  Its not in the repos though, but there is a deb, and it seems to be ubuntu oriented
<danbh_intrepid> alksjdaf: for me, yes
<milos_> bsnider, yes but I didn't know that ati driver wasn't installed. I found out accidentally.
<bsnider> alright well just install it and you'll be fine
<taggie> okay folks, when I boot from an alpha6 cd, i have no video issues whatsoever. but my hardy->ibex-current upgraded system has glx problems and doesn't run 3d properly. i have basically a blank xorg.conf, same as when booting from cd.
<taggie> anybody know how i completely reset my xorg install to work like the boot cd?
<danbh_intrepid> alksjdaf: well, I just upgraded, and that was a lesson in phail.  I think Im going with your method.  Wait till at least the beta
<alksjdaf> what happened after u upgraded
<danbh_intrepid> x failed to load
<danbh_intrepid> I think the same problem you had.  But Im using nvidia drivers...
<alksjdaf> anything worked for wireless/wired stuff?
<danbh_intrepid> I dunno. I just dropped back to the previous kernel.  I'm kinda sick of alpha testing atm.
<tj83> anyone have any feedback on the rtl8187b wifi chipset in 8.10? it works to a degree for me.. slow speeds, dropped connections, and very short range.
<TuTUXG> hey
<danbh_intrepid> hi
<TuTUXG> y so quiet
<danbh_intrepid> its late?
<TuTUXG> hm...
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<TuTUXG> with the new 27-4 kernel, my xserver freezes
<danbh_intrepid> I and alksjdaf are experiencing similar issues
<TuTUXG> how do u guys fix it?
<danbh_intrepid> -3
<danbh_intrepid> wait for beta
<DanaG> Grr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New]
<TuTUXG_> damn..
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: have you ever tried gnome-do?  The question is offtopic, but it might reduce your need for hotkeys
<DanaG> Eeh, not the same -- can't do rfkill that way, and can't do the brightness thingy as well that way.
<danbh_intrepid> mmmm, yeah, thats a show stopper
<crimsun> TuTUXG_: which X driver?
<TuTUXG_> danbh_intrepid: sorry, disconnected
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217504
<TuTUXG_> crimsun. nvidia 177
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 217504 in linux "acpi_fakekey stopped working for certain keycodes" [High,In progress]
<crimsun> TuTUXG_: 177.76?  seems to work okay here.
<crimsun> granted 177.76 /is/ beta
<TuTUXG_> crimsun: which card?
<TuTUXG_> crimsun: i tried nv driver, didn't work either
<crimsun> TuTUXG_: GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<TuTUXG_> and even 27-3 stop working with the nvidia driver
<TuTUXG_> mine is qudra fx 570m on thinkpad t61p
<TuTUXG_> quadro
<crimsun> TuTUXG_: do either 71 or 96 work more reliably?
<TuTUXG_> maybe, didn't try
<TuTUXG_> is there a way to build the driver from the binary but not using intrepid's pkg?
<TuTUXG_> used to do that with hardy and always works
<crimsun> eh?  I simply use dkms + nvidia-$version-kernel-source
<crd1b> aren't 71 and 96 still broken?
<TuTUXG_> crimsun: what that do?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/267682 -- another report about acpi_fakekey.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 267682 in linux "Hotkeys no longer working in Intrepid on Thinkpads" [Critical,Triaged]
<crimsun> crd1b: I never used either; I went directly to 177
<crimsun> TuTUXG_: dkms does the "build magic"
<crd1b> with the last update on 96 in August, I'd say it's not fixed
<crd1b> the older nvidia drivers haven't been updated for X server 1.5 (just like fglrx)
<TuTUXG_> crimsun: so u dont need to install the nvidia-glx-* pkgs?
<DanaG> stupid nv 2D driver... inverts red channel and inverts green channel (of xv)... and won't resume from suspend.
<TuTUXG_> crimsun: nvm, reinstalling...
<crimsun> TuTUXG_: yes, you do
<crimsun> well, at least you can use nv.  I can't.
<TuTUXG_> crimsun: not anymore, i broke xsere
<crimsun> why did you break xsere?
<TuTUXG_> crimsun: i broke xserver when try to uninstall nvidia pkgs
<TuTUXG_> long story
<DanaG> PulseAudio 0.9.12 seems like some steps forward and some steps back... channel remixing takes more CPU when active than it used to, but no longer eats 100% CPU for paused streams.
<DanaG> I also seem to get lots of dropouts on this computer, when using my cardbus Audigy2.
<DanaG> Perhaps the cardbus controller just sucks.
<crimsun> are you using the default resampler?  if so, try speex-float-0 or speex-float-1
<crimsun> and the glitch-free isn't perfect by any stretch even by Lennart's own admittance
<DanaG> Oh yeah, this system (an older spare laptop) also can't do hpet.  When I force-enable hpet, I get less dropouts... but instead hard-locks.
<DanaG> s/less/fewer/
<DanaG> resample-method = speex-float-0
<DanaG> disable-lfe-remixing = yes
<DanaG> I also have default-sample-channels set to 6 so it'll use surround channels on my Audigy2.  I'll test whether changing that back to two channels fixes dropouts on the Audigy2.
<DanaG> Oh, definitely fewer dropouts.
<DanaG> There still are a few dropouts, though.
<DanaG> I'll also test a USB headset thingy, and the onboard (48KHz-only :(  ) sound card.
<DanaG> Odd... yanking the sound card seems to have killed PulseAudio.
<TuTUXG_> crimsun: do i need to do that dkms thing every time kernal update?
 * DanaG curses Toshiba for this keyboard layout.  Bottom row: Ctrl.  Fn.  Alt.  Tilde.  Space.  Ins.  Del.  Alt.
<DanaG> Is it possible to build toshiba_acpi out-of-tree?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> TuTUXG_: for every abi bump, yes
<DanaG> The tlsup driver doesn't report itself as supporting the 'kbd' handler, so Xorg can't use it.
<TuTUXG_> crimsun: what's abi bump? like 27-3 to 27-4?
<DanaG> Even with 2 channels and same sample rate as source, the Audigy2 drops out more than the onboard that is NOT same sample rate.
<crimsun> TuTUXG_: yes
<DanaG> Hmm, lots of "requesting to rewind" going on due to underruns.
<moshe> is gvfs still a problem causing crashes at this time? I tried intrepid and was unable to keep the system stable because of constant gvfs errors
<DanaG> D: module-alsa-sink.c: Limited to 1764 bytes.
<DanaG> D: module-alsa-sink.c: before: 441
<DanaG> D: module-alsa-sink.c: after: 441
<DanaG> hmm...... what do 'before' and 'after' indicate?  Should they be the same?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/268891
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268891 in pulseaudio "[PPA 0.9.12 regression], Wakeup from ALSA!, Underruns > rewinds" [Undecided,New]
<judgen> How come changing the modelines in the xorg does not work anymore?
<judgen> im locked at 800x600 now...
<judgen> in hardy i was able to use 1920x1650
<DanaG> 1920x1650?  What kind of oddball resolution is that?  I'd assume that's a typo...
<DanaG> Odd.. QuodLibet itself is using 13% CPU.
<judgen> DanaG:  1920x1050
<DanaG> 1080 is the 16:9, 1200 is the 16:10.
<judgen> 16:9
<judgen> does not matter..... my xorg.conf does not work with intrepid...
<judgen> ive been using the same conf for a long time =)
<judgen> Wich i find odd..
<DanaG> I: protocol-native.c: Requested tlength=199.55 ms, minreq=9.98 ms
<DanaG> D: protocol-native.c: Traditional mode enabled, modifying sink usec only for compat with minreq.
<judgen> http://pastebin.com/f5acb4a96
<judgen> If you see anything that does not fit with intrepid or so let me know...
<DanaG> crimsun: some confusing output in the pulseaudio -vv:
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f34ef8e7c
<DanaG> That's just when it starts.... now, can you tell, did it get high-priority, or not?
<DanaG> It seems to contradict itself.
<crimsun> yes, it did
<DanaG> Oh yeah, let me fix my question:
<DanaG> I meant realtime, not priority.
<crimsun> it should have, but you can verify that by inspecting the process.
<redvamp128> I figured this would be the better place to ask this question- What PCI not PCI Express Video Card would you recommend for Ubuntu 8.04. Right now I am on Intel Onboard I believe it is 810 series. ?? Any recomendations? Ati or NVidia?
<redvamp128> And would ask this here so that -- With newer release 8.10 one that would be more compatible with it.
<DanaG> Oh, inspect it with schedtool.
<DanaG> Aah.  or perhaps even ps can do it, but I don't remember / know how.
 * DanaG wonders if the following character is legal in a hostname: ²
<DanaG> That's a 'squared'.
<DanaG> PID 28422: PRIO   0, POLICY N: SCHED_NORMAL  , NICE -11
<DanaG> So, it's not getting realtime.
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271367 - Any Solutions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271367 in linux "Intrepid and Kernel 2.6.27: MSI Digivox mini II (V3.0) false-detected as Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T 2]" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Oh wow, I just found something hilarious... try playing a 6-channel stream (with default-sample-channels set to 6) on a 2-channel device, and have pavucontrol open.
<DanaG> It'll take snippets of audio and repeat them, while lagging the keyboard and mouse quite severely, too.
<DanaG> =þ
 * DanaG wonders if a thin-client would be workable as a PulseAudio server.
<JDahl> does anyone know the status of openchange/openmapi in Intrepid?  Is it possible to connect to Exchange 2003 servers from Evolution yet?
<vega_> do old kernels get automatically removed nowadays?
<paul928> vega_: when I upgraded fromfrom 8.04 to 8.10, yes
<paul928> the old kernels were auto-removed
<vega_> i mean now when in intrepid
<RAOF> vega_: I believe that is the case, yes
<vega_> i now have: linux-image-2.6.27-2-generic linux-image-2.6.27-3-generic linux-image-2.6.27-4-generic
<vega_> how many does it keep?
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe it _doesn't_ yet auto remove? :)
<darthanubis> as many as you let it?
<arooni> so everything on intrepid daily is working now..... i think its a good move to NOT update ANYTHING until intrepid is released.  that's my plan anyway as i needed intrepid for hardware support, but we use it at work and i need to ensure we have 99.99% uptime & stability (dev boxes)
<arooni> make sese?
<arooni> sound reasonable ?  ;p
<arooni> intrepid is still in alpha isnt it?
<arooni> do ubuntu intrepid devs know about problem with saving wep 128bit keys (it asks every time on login) and that wpa doesnt work at all?  RTL-8185L chipset
<elmargol> Is wireless working for you on kubuntu intrepid?
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271367 - Any Solutions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271367 in linux "Intrepid and Kernel 2.6.27: MSI Digivox mini II (V3.0) false-detected as Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T 2]" [Undecided,New]
<persia> I'm having trouble getting my bluetooth keyboard working under intrepid.  I've followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup as possible guides, but neither seems to work.
<persia> I can get hcitool to show the connection, but actual input fails.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to what might need doing?  Is this a side effect of Xinput2 hotplug?
<RAOF> Hm.  I _used_ to go to System->Preferences->Bluetooth and select the 'mouse' service (and I believe that there was a keyboard service too), but that doesn't appear to be there.
<RAOF> I've never touched hcitool or any of that commandline stuff, and the bluetooth mouse worked last time I used it (which was some time ago, admittedly).
<persia> Indeed.  There's a bug about that, but the suggested fix requires an FFe.  I was hoping to get it working before I applied the fix, and then verify that it fixed it.
<persia> I guess I'll try the upgrade, and see if that helps.
<persia> There is an "input service", which might be a merged "mouse" and "keyboard".
<persia> And my keyboard shows as connected to the input service: it's just that pressing keys on my keyboard doesn't actually translate to keysyms.
 * persia fiddles with conffiles harder, and reboots several times
<dbglt> hi
<darthanubis> dbus-daemon is tunning. why?
<dbglt> my system is zorked
<dbglt> When I try to run dpkg --configure -a, I get\dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0200' near line 1: newline in field name `#padding'
<Reed_Solomon> he can tunne! stop him mr book
<literal> gah, 164 updates all of a sudden
<literal> ah, gnome 2.24 released
<yao_ziyuan> show desktop: http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/intrepid-kde4.png?gda=kO8B70MAAAC5ARj7-9s3lvdQqjFlZh8Oo_BlTYlptYV52W7DTpxUfRxbjvvlhCL2FUQjjqjwipQytiJ-HdGYYcPi_09pl8N7FWLveOaWjzbYnpnkpmxcWg&gsc=Bhj7NAsAAACb85H5ey_CTuv6l4GmAlUs
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> where is the standby button now?
<mifritscher> I have only hibernation, restart and shut down
<mifritscher> btw, only restart works
<mifritscher> hibernation does try to go, but cancels
<mifritscher> sht down does nothing
<mifritscher> what can I do?
<mifritscher> its a x61 thinkpad
<mifritscher-> re
<mifritscher-> echo disk >/sys/power/state works
<mifritscher-> besides of the x-server crash during waking up
<mifritscher-> so, what can I do?
<zafle> anyone  have  huge issues with  tonights big update?
<zafle> hey all
<mvo> zafle: what issues in particular?
<Turms> ubottu: bug 272896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272896 in linux "intrepid - after upgrade to kernel 2.6.27 i cannot upgrade nor i can navigate internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272896
<tj83> anyone have any feedback on the rtl8187b wifi chipset in 8.10? it works to a degree for me.. slow speeds, dropped connections, and very short range.
<rski> that's the ralink chip?
<tj83> realtek rski
<rski> then i have no idea
<tj83> thanks anyways
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271367 - Any Solutions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271367 in linux "Intrepid and Kernel 2.6.27: MSI Digivox mini II (V3.0) [Afatech DVB-T 2] not detected" [Undecided,New]
<dbglt> hi. Just did an upgrade, and my nvidia driver has gone missing
<dbglt> I tried: sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller start
<dbglt> but I still can't find an nvidia model
<dbglt> *module
<kn1ttl> hello. how can i find out if a given module is used? lsmod|grep?
<dbglt> kn1ttl: yes
<Pici> yes
<kn1ttl> ok, very good. i was just looking if e1000e was loaded
<dbglt_> updated with a dist-upgrade, now my system can't find the nvidia module
<dbglt_> any ideas? :\
<ikonia> dbglt_: is the nvidia module on your system ?
<ikonia> dbglt_: how did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<ikonia> dbglt_: is there a nvidia package available ?
<GoddamnDevil> dbglt: old nvidia-glx packages dont carry over upgrade
<GoddamnDevil> have to install manually again... use the hardware-drivers
<kn1ttl> why did they drop nvidia-glx?
<mickep> an aptitude search nvidia gives me a lot of hits for nvidia-glx*
<zafle> todays upgrade  busted my nvidia  aswell. several restarts and pushing buttons  got it back
<zafle> lame
<GoddamnDevil> mickep: meant to say, those *new *legacy are dropped from the end, rplaced by actual driver versions
<Varka> hello, does intrepid have full support for montevino centrino 2 chipsets?
<DanaG> grr, stupid nvidia.... gets a permanently blank screen on resume from suspend.
<DanaG> Permanently, as in, can't just restart X to fix it; I have to actually reboot.
<Varka> hello, does intrepid have full support for montevino centrino 2 chipsets?
<Omar87> IS Intrepid Ibex going to include OOo 3.0??
<Omar87> Is*
<Varka> Omar87, dont think so http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/intrepid/openoffice.org-base
<Omar87> Sorry, I don't understand the language.. -_-
<Pici> !info openoffice.org-base
<ubottu> openoffice.org-base (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org office suite - database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-9ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1788 kB, installed size 7532 kB
<kn1ttl> if lsmod|grep e1000e doesn't print a line, then i'm lucky and don't have this driver loaded, ain't i?
<kn1ttl> i really don't want to trash my network card, it's brand new
<nspyr> everyone running intrepid ok?
<IdleOne> nspyr: running ok here besides a glxinfo error ( known bug )
<IdleOne> and gnome-do does not seem to want to start nautilus
<khamer> Anyone know how to use the Network-Manager Routes panel?
<nspyr> ok i may as well help bugtest at least
<khamer> I guess address/prefix/gateway/metric confuses me, I expected address/mask/gateway/device or similiar
<nspyr> whats the command to upgrade?
<nspyr> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<rconan> anyone using synergy with intrepid?
<GoddamnDevil> nspyr: update-manager -d
<nspyr> ok thanks
<nspyr> will the upgrade give me any prompts or can i leave?
<wst> synergy is broken in intrepid
<GoddamnDevil> there will be atleast 1, but the upgrade should be over in few hours.. depending on the hardware
<nspyr> yes i got the "do you want to start upgrade? " window
<GoddamnDevil> nspyr: thats not the only one..
<wst> rconan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synergy/+bug/250869
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 250869 in synergy "synergy-1.3.1-4ubuntu1 (intrepid) fails to connect" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GoddamnDevil> nspyr: when upgareding packages, depending whats been installed, there will be propts
<nspyr> yes i see
<rconan> wst, thanks
<GoddamnDevil> on my main machine, intel pentium M 1.8GHz it took an hour
<frank23> is it just me or is intrepid in virtualbox really slower than gutsy and hardy?
<burner> vbox 2.02?
<burner> it's fast fast fast here
<burner> even with compiz on
<frank23> yeah 2.02
<frank23> actually I didn't put in the guest additions yet. maybe its just that
<rconan> am i being somehow stupid? I have /usr/include/X11/XTest.h but when the synergy configure script looks for it it can't find it
<ikonia> rconan: depends where and how it's looking
<rconan> it says checking for X11/extensions/Xtest.h... no (typo in above message, should have included the /extensions/)
<ikonia> rconan: check the script to see how it's testing
<ikonia> normally an if test statment
<rconan> this bit I think: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49706/
<rconan> that about the normal way?
<milos_> is there a way to delete emails from Trash in Evolution. I have at least million emails and Evolution is starting to run slooooow
<ratpoison> hello! It has come to my attention the fglrx binaries are not compatible with current kernel. Do we have any idea if this will be true on the final release too?
<eeejay> ratpoison: who told you this lie?
<ratpoison> I've read it somewhere in teh interweb, that 2.6.27 and fglrx don't mix well
<ratpoison> it's right there on phoronix forums
<rconan> ikonia, there seems to be something fairly wrong here... downloading with apt-get source and running debuild on it gives the same error
<ikonia> rconan: why are you asking me ?
<ikonia> ooh the X11 stuff
<rconan> ikonia, yes
<ratpoison> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/266956
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 266956 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails to compile with 2.6.27-2 kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<ratpoison> oh, nice new feature
<ratpoison> "Fix released"
<ratpoison> it doesn't say that on launchpad
<fluteflute> getting "Could not get/set settings from/on resource." when attempting to use rhythmbox or totem -> anyone able to help?
<davismj> hi
<davismj> i find most of the avant applets to be broken
<davismj> hiya
<schmidtm> the recent pulseaudio-update broke skype (ALSA lib ../../src/conf.c:2700:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so)
<davismj> really?
<davismj> all of skype?
<schmidtm> skype core-dumps
<davismj> i can't help you, but that sucks, cause i use the heck out of skype
<void^> use oss skype
<davismj> that doesn't work on amd64 does it?
<void^> i just used it to get around that issue, seems to work fine
<void^> skype-static-oss in medibuntu
<davismj> AH
<davismj> ah*
<davismj> i'll keep that in mind
<schmidtm> ok thx
<pibe86> hello, how many beta's will there be before stable relase?
<ikonia> until it's stable I believe
<rpg> hey guys Ubuntu sucks!!!
<oobe> thats funny tell us another one
<bazhang> rpg, please stop
<bazhang> oops
<ikonia> enough of that in #ubutnu
<pibe86> ikonia, i mean, ¿can ubuntu 8.10 have 6 betas and ubuntu 9.04 9 betas?
<rpg> can anyone please tell me where can I get the new intrepid theme for GNOME ?
<ikonia> pibe86 sure
<ikonia> rpg are you going to behave ?
<rpg> yea eya... ;)
<pibe86> ikonia, is there a standars for beta's relase?
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<ikonia> pibe86: I believe it's just until it works
<ikonia> as few as possible, but if it breaks a new one is made
<ikonia> I've seen varying numbers across the releases
<ikonia> if your remember for 7.10 I think there was a last minute one
<rpg> so ikonia do you know where can I get the new intrepid theme for GNOME ?
<pibe86> kikc rpg "hey guys Ubuntu sucks!!!"
<ikonia> pibe86: what ?
<ikonia> rpg: install intrepid
<pibe86> ikonia, thanks see you later
<rpg> damn it... that doesnt make me laugh... Ubuntu rules... u guys suck!!!
<ikonia> ahh
<bazhang> whoops
<ikonia> damn auto compelte
<ikonia> borked at the last second
<nemo> hm. I think I may move my main machine to Ibex
<nemo> how's stability doing?
<ikonia> sent a message to rpedrop
<ikonia> rpedro even
<nemo> oh. and is Ibex using Eclipse 3.4 finally?
<ikonia> nemo: that part I have no idea about, it's stability has gone up and down though as development has progressed
<jandem> t
<jandem> sorry, typo
<aswin> does anyone knows how to upgrade kubuntu to latest alpha version
<ikonia> aswin: dist-upgrade
<ikonia> it will just keep in sync with the repo's
<jason__> i am trying to install ibex on a new system with hardware raid5 (maybe it is fakeRaid)  but when i get to partitioning it doesn't see any disks, is there anything i can do?
<ikonia> jason__: fakeraid is a weak technology
<ikonia> jason__: sounds like it can't see the raid stripe so can't see the disks
<jason__> ikonia: is there a way to know?  it is built into the motherboard
<ikonia> jason__: if it's built in - it's fakeraid
<jason__> ikonia:  how deceptive the advertising is than
<ikonia> jason__ what advertising?
<jason__> it is advertised as having hardware raid support... it obviously isn't
<ikonia> jason__: well, that is hardware raid to an extent,
<ikonia> take it up with the manufacturere - traiding standards, make sure you read the docs though as most of the boards will say "supportws windows"
<ikonia> in which case you can't moan as your not using windows
<jason__> ikonia:  point taken...
<aswin> does anyone knows how to upgrade kubuntu to latest alpha version
<ikonia> aswin: I responded to you earlier
<aswin> i'm having 8.04 and i need to upgrade to 8.10
<aswin> alpha 6
<ikonia> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<aswin> i didnt install alpha
<danbh_intrepid> aswin: and thats probably just as well, why do you need 8.10?
<zniavre> !samba bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba bug
<aswin> well i need to see how it works
<ikonia> need ?
<aswin> personal
<aswin> nothing special
<danbh_intrepid> aswin: well, the release date is only a month away
<aswin> just for my personal use
<aswin> i just dont want to wait till the release date
<ikonia> aswin: I strongly advise you to do so
<aswin> hmmm
<ikonia> aswin:  you will most likley need to re-install anyway and as you can't figure out how to upgrade wihtout help you may struggle to keep it up to date/usable
<danbh_intrepid> aswin: here is some info you should read too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_life_cycle
<ikonia> keep in mind it may break randomly
<Hamra> anyone here had any success installing virtualbox-ose in intrepid? aptitude is giving a 404 not found
<ikonia> Hamra: that a http error
<ikonia> probably down at the source end
<Hamra> i know
<Hamra> maybe i should check the packages website and see if the file actually is there
<nemo> Dammit.
<nemo> Still Eclipse 3.2.2 :(
<ikonia> Hamra: good call
<nemo> I guess I'll have to search for 3.3 or 3.4 in repo
<sysdoc> I just installed Intrepid and on the 1 st boot my keyboard and mouse are not working. HP 7168cl laptop... Any ideas?
<ikonia> reboot
<sysdoc> lol, been there
<ikonia> ok - so whats teh relevence of "1st boot"
<Hamra> aptitude is trying to down the file virtualbox-ose_2.0.2-dfsg-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but the archives contain virtualbox-ose_2.0.2-dfsg-0ubuntu3_i386.deb :S
<sysdoc> 1 boot after the install, and subsequent boot attempts
<ikonia> Hamra apt-update
<ikonia> sysdoc ok so the question is "my keyboard doesn't work under intrepid"
<Hamra> i do it daily
<ikonia> the ammount of boots doesn't matter
<sysdoc> correct
<Hamra> i did it 10 minutes ago, actually
<ikonia> sysdoc: try a usb keyboard
<sysdoc> I tried to run dpkg and it tried to connect to us.archive.ubuntu and the connection failed
<Hamra> and no errors are being reported by the update process
<ikonia> sysdoc: how are you running dpkg without a keyuboard
<sysdoc> recover broken install
<Hamra> can anyone just try apt-get install virtualbox-ose? and see if the download starts?
<sysdoc> from the CD
<ikonia> sysdoc: so your running off the livecd - not your install
<Bauldrick> Hamra: yes it does
<sysdoc> Alternative CD, to try and fix the install, correct
<Hamra> thnx
<ikonia> sysdoc: so why are you doing "dpkg"
<ikonia> sysdoc: was the install a failure ?
<Hamra> i'll see what other probs might be happening
<ikonia> sysdoc: was there any problems ?
<ikonia> Hamra: are you using a mirror thats round robin ?
<sysdoc> Did not appear to fail at all, booted right up to the login screen with no keyboard
<ikonia> sysdoc: so why do you think it's broken, or there is anything to "repair"
<ikonia> sysdoc: what are you planning to repair if you have no reason to believe it's broekn
<sysdoc> I thought it was broken because there is no mouse or keyboard, logical assumption I would assume
<ikonia> why would that be logical
<ikonia> you got nothing to suggest a broken install
<ikonia> so you have no idea what to fix
<sysdoc> Because it doesn't work?? lol
<ikonia> not supported / not configured / conflict /
<ikonia> there are tons of debugging you can do to get more information
<fluteflute> getting "Could not get/set settings from/on resource." when attempting to use rhythmbox or totem -> anyone able to help?
<ikonia> whats the point of using a beta software if you can't deal with basic debugging
<Hamra> i'm using the main server
<ikonia> Hamra: ahhh that is round robin, I wonder if one of the repo's hasn't updated the mirror
 * DanaG uses mirrors.kernel.org and archive.ubuntu.com
<sysdoc> ikonia, appearently you not interested in helping out, so just drop it
<DanaG> Oh yeah, there's also an eu.mirrors.kernel.org for people in Europe and thereabouts.
<ikonia> sysdoc: I am - but this is beta software and you've got no idea how to debug it at a basic level
<ikonia> sysdoc: eg: your trying to update from the internet - but have you setup the network to connect to the internet yet ?
<Hamra> i changed it to uk server, i'll see if it will work, doing aptitude update
<ikonia> Hamra: long shot but worth trying
<Bauldrick> Hamra: gb.archive.ubuntu.com  what I have
<Hamra> that is what aptitude is using now
<Hamra> after changing the server that is
<DanaG> kernel.org tends to be very high-bandwidth, though sometimes it has high initial connection latency.
<ikonia> Hamra: any joy ?
<ikonia> DanaG: ????
<Hamra> still updating, not the fastest connection :P
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> genuinly curious
<Hamra> something was not right. update hasn't finished yet, but update notifier is already in the satus bar saying there is TONS of packages to be updates
<DanaG> Perhaps the mirror is in the middle of a sync?
<DanaG> It does help to have multiple mirrors, sometimes.
<ikonia> Hamra thats fine
<ikonia> Hamra: it should start to list them as they come through
<ikonia> more so on a slow mirror
<ikonia> I've seen that a few times
<Hamra> updated*
<Hamra> i have no idea what aptitude was using when it was set to use the main server. i was getting almost daily updates, but seeing the number of packages when opening update notifier in read-only mode is scary!
<Hamra> openoffice, main kde packages, tons of libs, python, and i was wondering why i haven't seen the new jockey-kde, now i can have it as well
<Hamra> holy crap! 150 MiB of updates!
<Pici> Thats not that bad
<rconan> Pici, that depends on your connection
<Hamra> and virtualbox installs fine :D
<rconan> i get a max of 60kB/s down my line
<Hamra> rconan, exactly
<Pici> rconan: I mean, thats not that many.  I was away for a weekend and had that many when I came back
<Hamra> 128 kbps here
<rconan> ouch that's slow
<rconan> have you considered "borrowing" nearby wireless? </joke>
<nemo> Why is it, all the apps I care about, are consistently not upgraded in ubuntu? :(
<Hamra> byez, once the download starts, lags will kill konversation :P
<nemo> With rest of world on Eclipse 3.4 - why on earth is Ibex "alpha" still on 3.2?
<nemo> then there's wine, where if your average user decides to try playing, oh, Spore, it won't work since that requires Wine 1.1.5 not 1.0
<rconan> nemo, there is a perfectly good wine repository... its development is too fast to include the latest version in ubuntu
<nemo> by contrast, things I don't care about, like compiz or latest gnome, they have no problem slapping in with hardly any testing, barely out of beta
<nemo> or Firefox, which went into hardy final while still in beta
<rconan> nemo, i'm with you on eclipse but from what i hear they changed the build system making it fairly difficult
<Lynoure> nemo: Best to get involved in the next release early, then :)
<Lynoure> nemo: that way you can help with packaging Eclipse
<nemo> Lynoure: well. I'm not exactly a fan of the eclipse packaging either
<rconan> nemo, eclipse being a java app you could easily install the version from the eclipse website and be right up to date
<nemo> for some stupid reason the 3.2.2 package continually puts JVMs that eclipse doesn't actually function with at top of list in config in /etc/eclipse
<nemo> rconan: yeah. that's what I'm resorting to. I'm just sad 'cause I kinda wish the distro could handle this
<Lynoure> nemo: Then even more so... Sounds like you would have the skills to help, to help
<cbr_> hello, i think i'm experiencing graphics problems in intrepid
<Lynoure> s/, to/, so/
<cbr_> the picture of virtual machines tends to freeze
<cbr_> so does adobe flash
<nemo> Lynoure: well. I 'spose. I've done packaging for Gentoo and Redhat (both of which have no trouble staying up to date on Eclipse btw)
<cbr_> and kde4's desktop has random memory scattered over it sometimes
<nemo> Lynoure: just a question of time commitment - don't want to commit to something then leave people hanging
<rconan> nemo, gentoo was fairly behind a while back
<nemo> rconan: well. they have the 3.4 package available as ~ARCH
<rconan> they just solved their problems with the build system in the last couple of years
<nemo> rconan: and at least they didn't screw around with the JVMs :)
<rconan> nemo, they have less issues with binary distribution and licensing too
<rconan> nemo, did you note that for a while to install eclipse you had to download something from sun.com for which you had to register
<nemo> rconan: they have a lot fewer people maintaining the repo though
<nemo> rconan: yep
<Lynoure> of users
<Lynoure> :(
<Lynoure> nemo: I'm just hoping complain/help ratio would go down in FLOSS, it has grown alot with the growth of the number of users
<nemo> I appreciate that argument, but it isn't like there aren't already existing Eclipse 3.3 and 3.4 packages.
<nemo> I'm wondering if it is some inappropriate dev conservatism
<nemo> all they need to do is update the packages
<rconan> nemo, if you want it in the repos, get involved
<rconan> nemo, you said yourself you packaged it for other distros, help out!
<nemo> 13:51 < nemo> Lynoure: just a question of time commitment - don't want to commit to something then leave people hanging
<rconan> nemo, i'll be grateful
<rconan> nemo, ah didn't see that
<Lynoure> nemo: I was trying to avoid saying this: it's always safer to commit to nothing and complain. You can commit to very little and still help. Even promise nothing and just pop out a package
<nemo> Lynoure: I'm pretty sure existing packages already exist for Eclipse 3.4
<nemo> seems unlikely much would need to be changed
<Lynoure> nemo: better still
 * nemo looks
<Lynoure> Sounds like an excellent starting place for some low-commitment helping, if they exist
<nemo> I'll be damned
<nemo> no upstream Debian, none on Eclipse website
<nemo> well. n/m - isn't just some misplaced conservatism on Ubuntu's part...
<nemo> wild
<rconan> nemo there is a bug on launchpad on it
<rconan> and an eclipse team apparently
<nemo> heh. the launchpad bug started with Feisty :(
<nemo> that bodes poorly
<nemo> The bug is not being closed as work will continue on fixing it for the next release, Hardy Heron (8.04).
<nemo> heh
<rconan> nemo, seems somewhat out of date yes
<nemo> someone says java 1.6 in the bug which is misleading. eclipse 3.4 only requires java 1.5 (
<nemo> well, they say 6 in bug - stupid java and their changing numbering scheme)
<nemo> ah. someone corrects that
<nemo> what is a "PPA" ?
<nemo> https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive
<Pici> !ppa | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<nemo> hm
<nemo> looks like that one is partially functional
<nemo> I suppose I should start by trying to use it and seeing what works
<bsnider> epiphany has a bit of an el problemo importing bookmarks from fireforks
<bsnider> gnome 2.24 is scheduled to be released tomorrow
<nemo> bsnider: oh. is epiphany in Ibex on webkit now?
<bsnider> it can be
<bsnider> you can use either one
<bsnider> it is blazingly fast though, i'm telling ya. if you want to browse the web, and i mean REALLY browse it...
<bsnider> browse it as no one has ever browsed it before...
<inspyre> hello
<inspyre> i just upgraded but i have no nvidia video
<inspyre> and the screen gets mangled
<inspyre> anyone know what to do?
<PolitikerNEU> where can you change the rendering engine of epiphany?
<PolitikerNEU> try it with envyng -t (in package envyng-core)
<bsnider> PolitikerNEU, remove the epiphany-gecko package and install the epiphany-webkit package
<inspyre> ok thanks
<bsnider> simple as that
<DanaG> Last time I tried epiphany-webkit, things like tabs and new windows.... seemed to be unimplemented.
<PolitikerNEU> oh - I thought I could simply change a setting
<inspyre> envy says xserver core is not going to be installed
<PolitikerNEU> the install this xserver-xorg-core or however it is called
<bsnider> DanaG, there's a new upstream version today. those issues may be resolved
<PolitikerNEU> *whatever
<sito> hi
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> not while they're winning
<DanaG> Hmm, I'll give it a try.  The previous time was perhaps 1 month ago.
<sito> what are the packaged of nvidia in intrepid?
<bsnider> whoops, that msg was intended for something else
<DanaG> "not while they're winning" -- my reaction: "¿?¿?¿?¿?"
<DanaG> Best expression of puzzlement ever.
<DanaG> =þ
<bsnider> DanaG,  that msg was intended for something else
<DanaG> Yeah, I got that. =þ
<bsnider> in other words, the card won't deal kurt warner while they're winning. not that it matters in this channel
<PolitikerNEU> aptitude wants to remove my extensions if I remove epiphany-gecko
<sito> anybody have a nvidia in your intrepid ibex¿
<PolitikerNEU> so I think I'll stay with gecko
<PolitikerNEU> me
<PolitikerNEU> But I have used envyng -t without problems
<bsnider> tabs work, but "open in new window" doesn't
<bsnider> anad the right-click doesn't have "open in new tab"
<DanaG> How about middle button to open in new tab?
<bsnider> middle click open the link in the same tab
<inspyre> whats envyng -t
<bsnider> but in defense of epiphany, it does everything 1k times faster than fireforks
<chakie> whee, the updates today made my sound work :)
<PolitikerNEU> envyng -t is the text version of the envy graphics driver installer
<inspyre> its recommended?
<PolitikerNEU> The problem is that both konqueror and epiphany crash too often IMHO
<bsnider> do they crash?
<PolitikerNEU> I don't know if it is recommended (I don't thinks so) - but it works
<PolitikerNEU> they crash
<sito> i have problems with nvidia in intrepid, what are the packets for intrepid?
<bsnider> well maybe the google browser will solve all issues
<bsnider> "google browser to make life worth living"
<omegamormegil> My system refuses to remember my WPA password for my wireless network.  Is this a known issue?
<PolitikerNEU> nvidia-glx-173
<bsnider> omegamormegil, yes it is
<omegamormegil> I didn't see a bug report on launchpad.
<DanaG> That forgetting WPA is a royal pain.
<DanaG> I ended up making that network a "System Setting" profile.
<omegamormegil> Good to know bsnider.
<bsnider> network-manger forgetting stuff is something that everybody has complained about
<bsnider> i'm sure it will be fixed by the beta release in a couple of weeks
<belisarivs> hi all
<bsnider> i think they're queuing all network-manager updates for one big update
<bsnider> rather than doing a thousand little ones
<belisarivs> how can I set default editor in mc?
<omegamormegil> I also have an issue when I launch apps - my display jumps around.  For example, I see three herons from my background, somewhat transparent.  Is that another known issue?
<omegamormegil> another known issue, I mean.  Obviously, it's unrelated.
<belisarivs> when I press F4, it opens file in vim, how to set mcedit as default?
<bsnider> sounds to me like a graphics problem. there are lots of graphics problems right now
<bsnider> if you don't have a graphics issue, there's something wrong with you
<omegamormegil> lol
<PolitikerNEU> I don't have graphic issues :-)
 * DanaG wonders when nvidia will fix the 96 drivers...
<DanaG> Grr.
<omegamormegil> If I don't see it on lauchpad, should I report it?  I'm not sure if it's helpful since we're still in alpha, and a lot of the issues are obvious.
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm ... I never had this issue, so report it
<bsnider> DanaG, the answer is never
<bsnider> you'll have nouveau stuff on your system before that happens
<belisarivs> any ideas?
<DanaG> For me, nouveau isn't an option.... too CPU-intensive.
<sito_> what are the packageds of nvidia in intrepid?
<Pici> belisarivs: is $EDITOR set to vim?
<belisarivs> echo $EDITOR returns nothing
<Bauldrick> sito_: nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-glx-177 but not 96 :(
<sito_> thank you Bauldrick :D
<DanaG> Thank goodness this is not my primary laptop.
<sito_> only this packages?
<sito_> are you sure?
<DanaG> My current primary one is 177-compatible, and next time I'm getting ATI.
<bsnider> DanaG, oh, that's a good idea
<bsnider> ati is perpetually a piece of crap
<DanaG> Well, nvidia has been crap for me, in both Windows and Linux.
<DanaG> Even if ATI is crap... it'll be open-source crap.
<bsnider> DanaG, so for you, it's an ideological issue, more than performance
<punkrockguy318> what happened to touchpad preferences ?
<sysdoc> system>prefs>mouse 3rd tab
<PolitikerNEU> Does anybody know how to get OOo 3.0 for intrepid (as a package repository, if possible)
<punkrockguy318> sysdoc: it's not there it's missing
<sysdoc> Sorry, that is where it is for my install
<punkrockguy318> i only have general and accessibility
<punkrockguy318> i just updated and it updated some stuff i'll try restarting x if not i'll just wipe my gome config
<wst> PolitikerNEU: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<wst> but they are not the newest version
<PolitikerNEU> thanks - will they be updated?
<bsnider> PolitikerNEU, no
<bsnider> no time
<star_> can any body help me about how to dial after pairing mobile for net connection via bluetooth ??
<bsnider> they'd not only have to be updated, but maintained in case they break everything
<PolitikerNEU> ok
<bsnider> they'll probably be in someome's ppa or on getdeb/net
<bsnider> if anybody cares enough, that is
<wst> PolitikerNEU: there is also a package on the official download site
<wst> that is rc2
<wst> download.openoffice.org/680/
<PolitikerNEU> yeah, but I like package repositories more
<star_> can any body help me about how to dial after pairing mobile for net connection via bluetooth ??
<td123> forgot that I got banned at #ubuntu :P too lazy to make a new username (that lazy)
<td123> anyways, I'm trying to see if ruckus works with wine 1.1.5 *fingers crossed* running this on alpha6
<td123> of course it is on a vm so it takes a little longer
<DanaG> I've had plenty of issues with nvidia, myself.  Both in Windows and in Linux.
<td123> I like how I have to download 100+MB of updates each day for alpha6 :/
<td123> I know I don't have to but there is a reason why they have updates in the first place :
<SwedeMike> they've been busy, I did dist-upgrade 2-3 days ago, and now there were 273M of updates
<SwedeMike> Fetched 273MB in 43s (6219kB/s)
<SwedeMike> well, at least the repos are quick
<Maiku> does vinagre in intrepid not render the local cursor or is it just me?
<sysdoc> Wow, the new kernel in Intrepid is outstanding for the HP laptop that I'm running. May actually be running cooler than XP!!
<td123> SwedeMike: are you on a university connection?
<SwedeMike> td123: nope, but I work for an ISP :P
<SwedeMike> the best part is that speed is using IPv6
<td123> SwedeMike: I heard sweden had really good internet connections :) how much do you pay
<SwedeMike> well, since I work for the ISP I don't pay anything.
<td123> SwedeMike: nice, how much would your connection typically cost though :P
<SwedeMike> but generally a 100/10 LAN connection will set you back around USD50 or so per month
<td123> wow, I pay the same for about 5mb in the us :( although I'm on a university connection so I have a +30mb dl/ul but I don't know the exact number lol
<td123> well I have learned that using a vm takes *GREAT* patience, I can't emphasize great enough
<td123> and I have a fair processor :/ core 2 duo t5500
<jayde_drag0n> hey there was just a big update that came thru, and now my videos don't want to play and sound is gone (no music no system sounds etc)
<_Zeus_> you running intrepid?
<jayde_drag0n> yes
<_Zeus_> what was the update?
<jayde_drag0n> um 256 packages
<_Zeus_> oh.
<_Zeus_> ic
<_Zeus_> have you restarted X?
<jayde_drag0n> is X a specific application.. or do you meen reboot.. if the second then yes.. it required a rebbot
<_Zeus_> oh, so you rebooted
<_Zeus_> so you had a new kernel
<td123> jayde_drag0n: use the last good configuration
<td123> option in grub
<_Zeus_> td123: how does it know if it's  "good"
<_Zeus_> i mean, if it boots, isn't that a good configuration?
<jayde_drag0n> yes.. i saw a lot of the words gnome-panel.. and nautilous.. i believe i saw some seahorse and pulseaudio in there as well
<td123> jayde_drag0n: well maybe you can isolate the update then?
<jayde_drag0n> won't it consider "THIS" as the last known good configuration when i reboot to try that?
<_Zeus_> brb gonna boot to 2.6.27-4
<td123> jayde_drag0n: there should be an option to boot the -3 kernel in the grub options....
<td123> use that one
<jayde_drag0n> okee dokee brb
<_Zeus_> I couldn't see a think when i booted to -4, it was all red and blue lines
<_Zeus_> but when x started, it's fine
<bernrdo> hey guys - just downloaded 8.4 Alpha 6 trying to install it on my ThinkPad T400 with Intel X4500MHD ... X Crashes at startup with a black screen. How do I keep the installer to try loading X and just give me a shell?
<_Zeus_> bernrdo: do you mean 8.10 alpha 6?
<bernrdo> yah, sorry!
<_Zeus_> bernrdo: i think you need an alternate install cd
<_Zeus_> np
<bernrdo> the alternate CD allows me to go directly to the shell or does it actually have a workign driver?
<_Zeus_> bernrdo: it has a text based install
<bernrdo> ok. cool. thanks
<bernrdo> any known links/tutorials on how to get the X4500MHD working in 8.10?
<davismj> is that a hard drive?
<bernrdo> I googled and found several bug reports but no actual tutorials
<bernrdo> nope, Video card .. Intel X4500MHD
<davismj> ohhh
<davismj> never heard of it
<davismj> is it supposed to be competitive with the nvidia/ati 3d cards?
<jayde_drag0n> td123: no there was no resolution
<davismj> this probably won't help and i'm sure you've tried it but
<davismj> have you tried envy?
<jayde_drag0n> td123: whetever got broken , remains so
<td123> yay, ruckus installs without visible errors with wine 1.1.5 !!!!!!!!!!:P
<bernrdo> it's supposed to be a lot better than Intel's old integrated graphics, but not on the same level as Nvidia/ATI. Which is fine with me. It does full 1080p HD but still low power for good battery life
<davismj> ahh its a mobile
<davismj> not bad
<davismj> you know if you're on linux anyway...
<davismj> you're probably not playing much in the way of games
<bernrdo> exactly
<davismj> ya
<davismj> although i get some nice fps with compiz-fusion addons
<bernrdo> well. downloading alternate cd now ... thx for the hint
<_Zeus_> i play games...
<_Zeus_> i boot to windows for that
<Maiku> I use wine :P
<jayde_drag0n> _Zeus_: hey i rebooted to -3 from grub like td123 said.. but i still have no sound and my videos are wonky
<_Zeus_> cod4 doesn't like wine
<_Zeus_> jayde_drag0n: then it wasn't the kernel update
 * Maiku has to be a little choosier
<td123> Maiku: I have issues with wine and counter strike (original) :( I have to keep xp for that
<jayde_drag0n> _Zeus_: then what could it have been.. because before i proceeded with the update i was watching movies just fine
<jayde_drag0n> _Zeus_: literally like 20 minutes ago
<_Zeus_> jayde_drag0n: it was something other than the new kernel
<_Zeus_> i have no idea what
<_Zeus_> sorry, but that's why it's called alpha software
<jayde_drag0n> _Zeus_: how do i roll back ALL of the updates then?
<td123> jayde_drag0n: well the update for sure, try isolating the update and reporting it in.
<_Zeus_> jayde_drag0n: you can't
<td123> jayde_drag0n: I don't think you can roll back...
<_Zeus_> if you knew what package it was, you might be able to
<jayde_drag0n> _Zeus_: so i have to reinstall my OS then.. because i cannot live without sound and video
<_Zeus_> jayde_drag0n: you could just wait a day
<_Zeus_> usually the next update will fix it
<td123> jayde_drag0n: just reinstall and don't update anything, maybe one update at a time to see if you can isolate the problem
<_Zeus_> i'd wait
<_Zeus_> but i don't depend on sound and video that heavile
<_Zeus_> *heavily
<lore20> hi
<jayde_drag0n> thats my only option.. my computer is how i watch tv, how i listen to music. plus i have schoolwork that requires videos.. it is my everything
<lore20> with intrepid i cannot setup pdf printer with the gnome cups client
<_Zeus_> jayde_drag0n: you shouldn't have used alpha ubuntu then.  sorry to tell you
<lore20> is it a bug? or they'll remove this feature on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<_Zeus_> umm, doesn't it come by default?
<_Zeus_> setup?
<lore20> _Zeus, no
<lore20> on ubuntu hardy I had to add it as a common printer
<_Zeus_> lore20: i have it by default
<_Zeus_> just press print to file, select pdf, and you're done?
<lore20> no, i'm talking about a virtual cups printer
<lore20> I had to install cups-pdf.. now it works
<davismj> hiiii
<_Zeus_> hi
<DanaG> Wow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Unknown,In progress]
<venger> i don't think the warning is enough
<venger> some people won't be aware that they require the e1000e driver -- any this bug redefines "may break your system"
<venger> s/any/anyway
<DanaG> They should move the module out of its normal location, and make it so you have to manually modpost it to load it.
<_Zeus_> what do you mean>
<_Zeus_> how can you get more than "may break your system"?
<DanaG> One comment said that it was still loading despite being blacklisted.
<DanaG> Most alphas assume possible data loss... but this is about risk of permanent hardware damage.
<venger> it renders hardware useless, you know as well as i do that normal use software and drivers usually break things on a software level
<_Zeus_> from what i've heard, the warning about "may break" is to be taken LITERALLY
<_Zeus_> i was told that "at least you will still have both parts of you computer"...
<venger> well it is now for sure
<_Zeus_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<_Zeus_> they have a warning
<DanaG> Why even need to write to nvram?  They should just temporarily remove the nvram-writing feature entirely.
<_Zeus_> there is talk of that
<DanaG> My current laptop has an Intel Pro/1000 PT (82655, I think) NIC.  That uses the older driver.
<DanaG> Wait, why is 82567 newer than 82655?
<DanaG> Lovely numbering there, Intel.  =þ
<venger> the numbering isn't always incremental for any hardware
<Fishscene> Hello everyone.
<Fishscene> I was wondering if anyone knew about the new "Guest" login and how it functions.
<Fishscene> Is there some way of setting it up for "Kiosk-mode"?
<_Zeus_> can you elaborate?
<Fishscene> My organization is looking into setting up a public kiosk. I'd like to install Ubuntu on the machine for several reasons. However, I haven't really found anything built into Ubuntu for Kiosk tasks.
<bsnider> what would be a kiosk task?
<Fishscene> Not storing any information- if someone walks away, it flushes all information after a certain amount of time, etc..
<_Zeus_> i think the guest user does that already
<Fishscene> I'm not sure if the guest account auto-flushes information. From what I've read, it seems to be more of a safe way to share your computer with another person. It seems to me that this can be extended into a sort of kiosk-mode. I'm just wondering if I'm way off base or if something like what I'm looking for is a planned use of the guest account.
<bsnider> you could set up a cron job that flushes the /tmp directory every x number of minutes
<_Zeus_> bsnider: i don't think that will work
<_Zeus_> is that where everything is stored for the guest user?
<bsnider> _Zeus_, you wanna take this outside?
<_Zeus_> bsnider: no...
<_Zeus_> you don't have to get all hostile just cause i said i didn't think something will work
<_Zeus_> if i'm wrong tell me
<_Zeus_> if i'm right, tell me
<bsnider> i was making a joke, hombre
<_Zeus_> oh
<_Zeus_> :-[
<tgrundle> \
<Esquilo> Hello everyone
<Esquilo> I would like to know if the Flash support is really better in Intrepid.
<bsnider> Esquilo, wait, who in the world said that?
<Esquilo> I saw it in a blog ¬¬
<Esquilo> why?
<bsnider> because it's bogus
<Fishscene> I'm not sure how a package would work better in Intrepid than in Hardy...
<bsnider> it has the potential to be better, since flash 10 has native pulseaudio support
<bsnider> but flash also has the disturbing tendency to crash fireforks right now
<Esquilo> take a look: http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:pt-BR:unofficial&hs=d4E&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=better+flash+support+in+intrepid&spell=1
<Esquilo> I'll see what I have said
<Esquilo> I have problems when I upload movies to Vimeo with Firefox in Ubuntu...
<Esquilo> because it uses flash
<bsnider> epiphany has decent flash support
<Fishscene> hmm... "Another of the areas getting special attention for the release of Intrepid Ibex is better integration of Flash. The intention is to make the Flash player easier to install and use. As much as possible Intrepid will incorporate Free Flash and the long term goal is to ship a free Flash alternative by default."
<DanaG> Isn't there some sort of "log out when idle" thing?
<Fishscene> I'm not sure.. but for a kiosk, it's important for it to log back in as well.
<DanaG> You could have a passwordless temp user, and have something watch for session end, and flush info.
<Esquilo> I gotta go... bye guys!
<Fishscene> hmm
<orangepeelbeef> anyone use nxclient ?  after the upgrade to intrepid  when i connect i get a window that doesn't update and you can't interact with
<orangepeelbeef> nevermind, i just tested it after i got the updates today and it's working fine now
<orangepeelbeef> weee
<sysdoc> Does anyone know if all the dirs and filed in the .evolution directory are supposed to be owned by the user? Or is there a mix of user and root?
<void^> all files in a user's home directory are normally owned by the user
<sysdoc> That is what I thought, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-24
<lukehasnoname> My observations of Intrepid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5843805#post5843805 for anyone who doesn't mind reading a forum post.
<lukehasnoname> While I'm a little abrasive, my points stand, I believe.
<RAOF_> lukehasnoname: Generally, the answer to your points is "because".
<RAOF> In order: 0) Yeah, still open.  It's not as OMGDIE as people make out, though. 1) People who say Wicd is more powerful than NM are lying through their teeth (or, alternatively, have wireless cards with broken drivers)
<RAOF> 2) The logout thing that you see is the upstream GNOME default, which we need to patch back to our shiny one-box solution
<RAOF> 4) OOo3 has been investigated, but probably won't be included.  Partially because it won't be released before Intrepid, most likely.
<danbh_intrepid> RAOF: Im one of those people on point 1)
<RAOF> danbh_intrepid: By "more powerful" what people _actually_ mean is "doesn't require working drivers" ;).
<RAOF> Also, given that it's not in the repositories at all, Wicd users tend to be self-selecting - if NM worked for them, they wouldn't try wicd!
<danbh_intrepid> RAOF: well, I have both issues.  My drivers are supposedly broken (ath9k) and wicd does seem to provide more info, so in that sense, its more powerful.  BUT,  I don't really care.  I just want something that works...
<danbh_intrepid> RAOF: and if you know, what if openoffice is released on the date they say, oct 7.  Would it be included into intrepid?
<borsanian> hi all, is anyone having a problem with complex character input? I am using Thai language but I cannot put the tonal signs above and under characters.
<RAOF> danbh_intrepid: Unlikely.  That's after (a) the Beta freeze, (b) the documetation freeze, and (c) the user-interface freeze.
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<ubuntuman> hey is the new theme called dust?
<Xyc0> I am having trouble getting a sata drive to mount in intrepid
<Xyc0> lsmod says sata_via is loaded
<ubuntuman> really works for me what board and cpu do you have
<Xyc0> but I can
<Xyc0> 't see the drive
<ubuntuman> i even have a viper 10000 rpm hdd
<ubuntuman> what main board do you have
<Xyc0> does that matter, im using a PCI controller and the module is loaded
<ubuntuman> is it mounted
<Xyc0> the SATA controller?
<ubuntuman> yes
<Xyc0> where can I check that
<ubuntuman> lspci
<Xyc0> 03:03.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)
<Volkodav> anyone has a repo for nightly builds for vlc ?
<Xyc0> don't they have a ppa?
<Volkodav> ppa ?
<ubuntuman> odd beyond my scope then i have yet to hear hide or hiccup coming to hardware related issues as intrepid does nothing kernel wise
<Xyc0> Volkodav: Personal Package Archives
<Xyc0> I kinda lied, im really on hardy
<ubuntuman> volkodav this is for ibex only
<Volkodav> hmm I'd rather add it to the repo list and forget about it
<ubuntuman> this is a support channel for ibex
<Xyc0> but #ubuntu is full of kodec kids
<Volkodav> so it will renew itself every apt-get update
<Xyc0> yah i know, im sorry
<ubuntuman> ibex uses the hardy kernel currently
<RAOF> ubuntuman: Only if you haven't updated in the last couple of months!
<ubuntuman> there is no plans to add anything to the kernel as it is near perfect and video mode kernel layer editing is not yet supported yet in the main kernel so ibex will be more of a relatively small release focusing on user experiences
<ubuntuman> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubuntuman> see if that fixes it
<ubuntuman> there is a kernel update in hardy
<Volkodav> so no fix for skype yet on 64 bit ?
<RAOF> Volkodav: Yes.  Use the static binary.
<ubuntuman> no sadly the 64 bit is under developed once again
<ubuntuman> well skype fixed it
<ubuntuman> we can't fix a closed source application
<Volkodav> static binary from their site obviously
<ubuntuman> right
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> That way it won't try to dynamically load the missing libQT* libraries.
<ubuntuman> I tend to stay away from KDE applications as they are almost always broken
<Volkodav> true about kde
<ubuntuman> skype is a kde application
<burner> qt
<burner> not necessarily kde
<RAOF> For values of KDE equal to "using QT" (like, if my memory serves me correctly, part of Internet Explorer).
<eeejay> is internet explorer written with qt?
<JontheEchidna> lol no
<RAOF> If my vague memory serves me correctly, some of it, yes.
<eeejay> i always thought it was wxwidgets
<JontheEchidna> are you sure you're not confusing Qt with QT?
<thompa> problem here vaio stuck in stamina mode and cant use nvidia now. Anyone know how to redetect this card?
<ubuntuman> Internet explorer 4 was written with KDE code but when 6 was released they scrapped all old code
<ubuntuman> i actually broke down and purchased nero 3 so i didnt have to use k3b
<thompa> it was running nvidia until pulled the switch to stamina, now cant get bac
<ubuntuman> what do you mean thompa
<thompa> its a vaio laptop with a switch. has two graphic choices
<ubuntuman> oh that is an issue in bios
<thompa> intel or nvidia ie stamina or speed
<ubuntuman> here http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-256537.html
<thompa> ubuntuman: i figured that but now when i reboot it wont go back
<RAOF> JontheEchidna: Confusing Qt with QT?  One's a cross-platform development environment, the other is...?
<ubuntuman> is this ibex you are having an issue with?
<JontheEchidna> QuickTime
<JontheEchidna> ah, but that's not exactly something one can program in
<Volkodav> their static comes in tar.bz2 format
<Volkodav> how do I install it? static skype I mean
<RAOF> Volkodav: Extract the tarball somewhere, then run the 'skype' binary in there.
<Volkodav> oh ok
<DanaG> Hmm, nvidia drivers break other things.
<DanaG> For a friend's laptop with that GPU-switch feature, I had to make an xorg.conf file that defined stuff for BOTH devices.
<thompa> i just want to go back to nvidia
<DanaG> Oh, and this: make sure guidance-backends is not installed -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/257809
<thompa> i had it in speed mode, switched to stamina and installed intel, one to the other worked great,
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 257809 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends overwrites xorg.conf without confirmation or notification, if video card has changed since last boot" [Undecided,New]
<thompa> DanaG: cant find anything in bios, on graphic card
<DanaG> It's not a BIOS thing.  Actually, I didn't mention anything about BIOS.
<thompa> ii think i have to reboot and have switch in the lit led position
<thompa> DanaG: lspci lists no more nvidia
<DanaG> I do remember that the switch only takes effect upon reboot.  It's probably on Intel right now.
<thompa> yes
<Volkodav> this sucker crashes as soon as it starts to log in
<Volkodav> this static one
<thompa> on install i had nvidia and then decided wanted better battery life so created new xorg file
<DanaG> You can actually make one xorg.conf file that will work for both.
<thompa> DanaG: when i reboot maybe i got to move switch at a certain time, either that or ubuntu is messing with bios
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<thompa> DanaG: i know about that thanks
<DanaG> Easiest way to use the switch: slide it before reboot.
<thompa> DanaG: it wont work if there is no nvidia detected
<DanaG> Note that I have a screen and a device and such for each.
<DanaG> That way, if one fails, it tries another.
<thompa> been trying to reboot but it stays lit in stamina
<thompa> DanaG: probably need to flash the bios
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one thing you can try, next time you reboot: pull out both battery and AC, and hit the power button.
<thompa> DanaG: good idea
<DanaG> Oh, Sony may do things differently than the Asus I worked with.
<DanaG> That may be a factor.
<thompa> i fear new bios flash if i can find one , looks like 2007
<thompa> DanaG: i think your right its gotta be power on it
<thompa> im going to take out battery etc
<thompa> then if that works ill do the configuration to use both
<Volkodav> hmm now nvidia will not load in 2.6.27-4 kernel
<Volkodav> what's up with that?
<danbh_intrepid> I had the same problem.  Im using -3 atm
<Volkodav> static skype crashes at lolg in
<Volkodav> the heck with it
 * Volkodav will wait for beta and release
<Volkodav> should square all these out I hope
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, I'm trying to configure my monitor on intrepid, displayconfig-gtk does not exists anymore ? How can I configure my monitor ?
<danbh_intrepid> jaysonsantos: I think the theory is that you only need to reboot?  correct me if im wrong
<jaysonsantos> danbh_intrepid> that does not work, I'm using Nvidia 8 series and a 22" monitor.
<danbh_intrepid> does it work at all?
<jaysonsantos> danbh_intrepid> Only work 1024x768. If i try to use DFP-0 resolution stay in 620x480
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, I have no idea.  nvidia doesnt work for me either...
<jaysonsantos> danbh_intrepid> Thank ytou
<jaysonsantos> danbh_intrepid> I will wait some time
<lukehasnoname>  RAOF: You left out comments on 3). I'll get back to you when I run my own tests, but I was informed by several people that nm couldn't handle my university's wireless authentication (MS-infused PEAP)
<RAOF> lukehasnoname: There really aren't any comments to make on (3), at least, not by me.
<lukehasnoname> and as long as the gnome-logout thing gets re-ubuntufied to the superior interface, I will be content.
<RAOF> Also, you might want to try Intrepid's version of NM; 0.7 has a bunch of improvements.
<lukehasnoname> RAOF: I'm on Intrepid, and I still can't seem to hold connection. It might be that my signal in the dorm is weak, I'll get back to you on that.
<RAOF> But it sometimes works?  That suggests signal strenght issues.  Which may be drivers, but I can't see NM being able to do anything about it, either positive or negative :)
<lukehasnoname> I have intel wireless-N which has open source. And Ya,  I think you might be right that if I can get through at all..  though it might have been local cache. We'll see. But ya, the firefox/flash issue, the gnome logout... and OOo 3 already had RC out, which I would think would be good enough for a non-LTS. Meh. I so rarely use OOo since I don't take writing classes anymore. But it has some really awesome features (
<lukehasnoname> I have to go to a meeting, I'll be around later.
<DanaG> Are there any killer-app sort of new features in 3.0?
<burner> .docx support
<DanaG> Can it do the citation stuff?  That'd  be cool if it can.
 * burner shrugs
<lukehasnoname> plus its interface got revamped
<burner> i'm more concerned with getting vlc 0.9.2 than oo 3.0 :)
<lukehasnoname> check openoffice.org or wikipedia, they probably have a changelog of new features.
<lukehasnoname> Come 9.04 or maybe 9.10 I can see myself moving to get Exaile to be the default music player
<lukehasnoname> SOOOO much better than RB
<DanaG> I use QuodLibet, myself.
<DanaG> It's the only GTK app with a competent file-based view.
<DanaG> I don't remember what it was about exaile that I disliked, actually.
<burner> i'd use songbird if it could monitor directories
<burner> but rhythmbox seems to be my goto... podcast support in banshee is far superior though
<DanaG> I organize all my stuff with a folder-based methods, and I don't use tag-based.
<burner> ~/Music/Artist - Album/song.mp3 == my "organization"
<DanaG> I also have an "Other Unsorted" folder.
<burner> i like rhythmbox's smart playlists... latest 3 months of tunes based on file creation is usually where I start
<DanaG> I do nested stuff -- for example, a collection with two main albums, and a third two-disk album.
<burner> i'd lean exaile over quodlibet
<burner> but who am i to judge
<DanaG> One rthing I can't stand about quodlibet: you can't 'killall quodlibet'
<burner> lol
<burner> i would argue that it's more of a problem that you find yourself needing to "killall quodlibet"
<DanaG> Well, it hangs if PulseAudio dies...
<DanaG> and PulseAudio dies sometimes when I yank my external sound card.
<burner> bummer
<burner> i just have flash sound issues where it doesn't give any... but other than that, it's all good... knock on wood
<burner> *grumble grumble* f'n flash *grumble grumble*
<DanaG> Aah, did you do asoundconf set-pulseaudio?
 * DanaG now switches to Exaile.
<DanaG> hmm, can't killall exaile.
<DanaG> No improvement there, but hopefully I'll have less need to do so.
<DanaG> Ooh, an improvement: you can skip back to the beginning of a song, and not just to the previous song.
<burner> DanaG: what's the asound thing do?
<DanaG> It routes all ALSA audio through PulseAudio, to use PulseAudio's mixing.
<burner> bad ass.. so flash + rhythmbox might actually work?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> The only thing is, some apps like Skype don't play well with PulseAudio.
<DanaG> Wine is one of them, actually.
<DanaG> It's gotten better, I think... I don't remember when I last tried it.
<burner> aww... i notice that I have to use audacious if I start warcraft 3 and want music after wc3 started
<burner> if i start rb, then launch wc3, rb will work
<burner> oh man... thanks for that asound thing DanaG.. you made my day!
<DanaG> While you still remember to do so, try experimenting with some audio stuff in Wine.
<milosz> is Xorg 7.4 going to make it into Intrepid?
<crdlb> xserver 1.5 already is, at least
<milosz> ah
<milosz> just updating again
<milosz> ah i didn't realize i'm already running 1.5
<burner> 1.5.1 was just released
<cwillu> why must I have 'logout' and 'switch user' as the single click options on my laptop?
<cwillu> yay, uninstalling <random package that provides suspend+hibernate in one easily broken package, that never worked, or did anything in the first place under hardy> fixed my broken intrepid suspend!
<DanaG> acpi-support also royally screws up laptop-mode... instead of detecting battery power, it entirely disables the daemon when on AC.
<cwillu> people use laptop-mode anymore?  I thought that was deprecated
<cwillu> or are you not referring to /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode?
 * cwillu squeals with glee as he installs latencytop
<milosz> btw there are icon size issues in the logout/switch user dialog
<milosz> brb, relogging in
<Pretto> why network-admin is disabled on ibex?
<Pretto> the unlock button is also disabled
<Pretto> any idea?
<lukehasnoname> I just noticed "cheese" is no longer a default app
<cwillu> Pretto, you have network-admin?
<Pretto> cwillu, yes
<DanaG> Nope, I'm referring to the real laptop-mode tool, which is actually useful.
<cwillu> I don't :)
<Pretto> cwillu, i installed it
<SebNaitsabes> will  Intrepid  Ibex  have newer drivers for nivida in the repo that's for legacy  as well as  the others.  since this guy is basically buggered right now, since no money for CD's,  wants loads of Windows crap to run,  Ubuntu noob,  drivers from the repo do not work, offical drivers well  installs and can't get GDM back
<DanaG> .. not the stripped and gutted Ubuntu version.
<SebNaitsabes> he has no Windows CD
<SebNaitsabes> basically he is starting to dislike Ubuntu,  but is stuck with it for now
<crdlb> SebNaitsabes: intrepid currently has no legacy nvidia drivers (71 and 96)
<SebNaitsabes> crdlb: well maybe he needs legacy or maybe he don't.  256mb  RAM  computer a few or so years old
<bsnider> hahaha
<bsnider> this is funny
<SebNaitsabes> I am really wondering if upgrading it to Ibex will be the magic soloution or if that wil just make things worse,  by  the sounds of it even Ibex will run with  256mb RAM
<bsnider> about:yourrights
<SebNaitsabes> I  also wonder if upgrading it to beta is to early?
<crdlb> SebNaitsabes: it would definitely be too early imho
<bsnider> i hope everybody just applied htat fireforks update and restarted
<SebNaitsabes> well beta is already feature complete right,   just some bug fixes?
<cwillu> SebNaitsabes, probably, seeing as it's not beta yet :p
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<SebNaitsabes> 2nd october
<SebNaitsabes> apparnatlly
<SebNaitsabes> ,but with these problems is it a good idea to upgrade to beta or not?
<crdlb> ubuntu is on a 6 month cycle, so a month is a lot
<cwillu> SebNaitsabes, re: nvidia, you could always try nvidia's official installer
<SebNaitsabes> yeah even waiting 6 mounths for a final of  whatever the next version is at the time,  can be a bit long
<SebNaitsabes> cwillu: yes we did this, but then  his GDM won't load
<SebNaitsabes> and  I am only remote connecting this guy so I can't do certain things obviousley
<cwillu> SebNaitsabes, well
<SebNaitsabes> drivers from the repo and his  resolouton is buggered up
<cwillu> don't upgrade him to an alpha (or even a beta) if you can only connect remotely
<cwillu> re: gdm, my suggestion is to have some quality time with the machine, it's usually pretty straightforward
<SebNaitsabes> well he is total nob
<SebNaitsabes> noob
<cwillu> you're the one who's supposed to have the quality time :p
<SebNaitsabes> he shoudn't really be using Ubuntu in the first place,  but that's what happended
<SebNaitsabes> oh  I have spent loads of time with him, but   I am not sure about GDM
<SebNaitsabes> installs offical driver and GDM won't load.  after running the restart command also
<SebNaitsabes> maybe it's the wrong driver even
<cwillu> define 'install official driver'
<DanaG> nvidia.com?  yeah, it won't work -- you have to use the packaged one.
<DanaG> And if it's a card older than FX series... you're likely to need the 96 drivers.... which are broken in X server 1.5 or 7.4 (argh, dual numbering!).
<crdlb> DanaG: just call it 1.5 :>
<SebNaitsabes> I was up for trying the well not impossible, but probably difficult to get working since he has no CD's that's right.  boot a partition from Grub  that is running the tinyxp ISO and then install that to another partitoin
<SebNaitsabes> ,but then stupid Live CD.  can't just isntall x11vnc
<SebNaitsabes> so he gave up
<DanaG> Why even is there that dual numbering?
<cwillu> eh?  livecd can install x11vnc, but you have to remember to enable universe
<cwillu> because xserver != xorg
<crdlb> DanaG: because each component is separate
<haydn> Does anyone know how to review the changes made by Update Manager? Thanks
<SebNaitsabes> yeah said to him open sources list and that.  is this and that ticked?
<crdlb> but in this case, it's the xserver that broke its ABI
<pwnguin> DanaG: its more modular that way!
<DanaG> damnvidia.  Would it just take a recompile by nvidia, or are there API changes or such as well?
<arooni> has anyone downloaded all the updates recently?  is it a good/bad move?  i'm having problems with the daily (last saturday) not acceptin 128 bit wep hex keys... even though i'm entering the right ones, it not remembering what passwords i entered upon a restart, and wpa not working....
<arooni> wireless is rtl-8185l chipset
<cwillu> arooni, works fine here, but I don't use wep, and I have a broadcom, not a rtl :p
<DanaG> I had the same issue with my Intel (2200) until I changed my network profile to be a "System Setting"
<arooni> DanaG, same problems as me?  where did dyou go to change that
<DanaG> Right-click the applet and go to Edit Connections...
<DanaG> I also renamed the annoying "Auto <SSID>" to just SSID.
<DanaG> ... because "Auto Home" looks stupid.
<cwillu> what new and wonderful thing can I break in intrepid?
<DanaG> Hmm, /me wonders what you can do with PulseAudio and a thin client.... perhaps use one to act as a PulseAudio endpoint?
<cwillu> I was toying with using my n800 as a pa endpoint for my mythbox so that I could use headphones on my tv late at night
<cwillu> couldn't find a working pa package though (although maemo 5 is supposed to run pulseaudio)
 * DanaG wishes PA had some integration with the window manager... so you'd have checkboxes for what device the audio would go to.
<DanaG> Or option buttons, if you have the "combine" feature disabled.
<cwillu> volume control next to the minimize button :)
<DanaG> s/option/radio/  or whatever the heck they're called nowadays.
<outbri> I'm running alpha 6. my memory is being 100% hogged, by two programs: python and play. neither of them will be stopped through the system monitor, why is this?
 * cwillu sighs
<cwillu> one can make a snarky reply, in which case they leave in a huff, because you gave them a snarky reply.
<cwillu> or one can make a well-thought-out response, that'll get them pointed in the right direction, and maybe even answer their question completely, but will take more than the 3 minutes they're willing to spend in the channel
<DanaG> yay: "debian/patches/pulse_update.patch: Latest pulseaudio plugin taken from alsa-plugins GIT. This code update massively improves the plugin's behavior, particularly with some applications that may work with alsa in an unusual way."
<DanaG> Is Wine one of the things it fixes?
<cwillu> saw that
<cwillu> no idea re: wine
<TeslaTony> I just upgraded to 8.10, and so far so good. My only complaint is that when I try printing on my HP P1005 printer, it starts, then says "Print job has completed" after doing nothing. Anyone know a fix?
<cwillu> s/complaint/bug report/g
<cwillu> any life from the printer?
<TeslaTony> The HP toolbox has no problem recognizing the printer
<cwillu> will it print a testpage?
<TeslaTony> No
<TeslaTony> Any print attempts result in the same thing
<TeslaTony> "Print job started" "Print job finished"
<cwillu> including via commandline?
<TeslaTony> Haven't tried that
<cwillu> usb or parallel?
<TeslaTony> USB
<TeslaTony> How would I test via commandline?
 * cwillu feels a sense of deja vu, but can't remember what he did, and so curses the useless synapse that fired, causing that feeling
<cwillu> printing something via lpr (there should be a test ps file, can't remember the exact name though)
<cwillu> do you get any life when you unplug and replug the usb cable?
<cwillu> (via the gnome printing dialog)
<cwillu> TeslaTony, it worked under 8.04?
<TeslaTony> Nope. Never got it working
<TeslaTony> It says "Device Status Error" if I unplug it
<TeslaTony> s/status/communication
<AdamMoredo> Hello.
<arooni> DanaG, so after you hit edit connections how do you turn your network profiles to a system setting
<TeslaTony> No reaction when I plug it back in, even when I turn it off and back on
<AdamMoredo> You Ubuntu developers did a great job with Intrepid. I like how KDE 4.1 looks on my desktop.
<DanaG> Hmm.  It may take this: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<AdamMoredo> Thanks.
<cwillu> TeslaTony, take a look at bug #96454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96454 in restricted-manager "[Feisty, Gutsy] MASTER: HP LaserJet 1000/1005/1018/1020 don't work because of missing firmware" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/96454
<TeslaTony> Would the HP Toolbox interfere with the native Ubuntu interface?
<cwillu> possibly.  I don't know hp toolbox's relation to the rest of the system
<milos_> if nm-applet crashes, how to run it again?
<TeslaTony> alt+F2 then type nm-applet
<milosF> TeslaTony, yes, it is working now, but after crashing it just show some errors.
<maccam-sager> ok i highly doubt it but is xorg 7.4 going to be in intrepid?
<lemonade> i guess not
<crdlb> maccam-sager: yes, but I'm curious: why do you ask?
<maccam-sager> because it was only released today, which is rather late in the development cycle
<maccam-sager> it has much better support for the intel 965 graphics chip i believe
<mazzen> maccam-sager: take a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xorg
<crdlb> xserver 1.5 was released on Sep 3
<crdlb> maccam-sager: Xorg is not a monolithic release (like pre-7.0 was)
<maccam-sager> crdlb: xserver 1.5.1 was released yesterday, followed by xorg 7.4
<crdlb> all they do is declare a set of packaged as "xorg 7.4"
<crdlb> essentially, everything was already released
<maccam-sager> will mesa be upgraded to 7.2?
<lemonade> crdlb: aah, didn't know that
<cyphase> hmm.. the gstreamer bad and ugly plugins are being installed in the latest update
<eythian> when do the Ibex betas start?
<cyphase> they're dependencies of totem-gstreamer and a few other main packages
<eythian> ok. How has the alpha been going? I'm thinking of upgrading to help test a new hardware driver that doesn't work in hardy. I can handle some breakage OK, but would like the computer to generally work :)
<SwedeMike> eythian: I've been running it for several weeks, it generally works.
<maccam-sager> eythian: hence the alpha :-P
<lemonade> i guess the newest kernel solved the hanging problem with my laptop
<eythian> cool, generally working is good enough for me :)
<lemonade> i've been using it since alpha 1
<mickep> for me, problems with network stability problems was solved from alpha5 to alpha6. Not it runs pretty smoothly.
<lemonade> has worked quite well
<maccam-sager> i can't wait for the beta to come out
<maccam-sager> finally get ubuntu on my laptop
<lemonade> only few hickups
<TeslaTony> cwillu: Bingo! I got printing! (at least a test page). http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=840507&highlight=p1005
<DanaG> Oh yeah, good idea: put a warning about the Intel 82655 Ethernet issue in the topic!
<DanaG> "may break your system -- and if you have an Intel 82655 Ethernet Adapter, Alpha 6 may render it _permanently inoperable_"
<maccam-sager> DanaG: any idea which chipset that is? is it new? 815? 915? 965? newer?
<crdlb> a whole bunch of them I believe
<DanaG> It's Centrino 2 (Montevina).
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> wait
<DanaG> 82566 and 82567 are the new one.
<DanaG> 82655 is the old (not affected) one.
<DanaG> Don't you just love Intel's numbering?
<DanaG> The warning on the download page doesn't specify what's exactly affected.
<maccam-sager> i've got montevina
<maccam-sager> damn
<maccam-sager> i was looking forward to everything just working in the new release
<DanaG> http://www.intel.com/design/network/products/lan/controllers/82566.htm
<maccam-sager> DanaG: do you think it's something that will be fixed soon? i was hoping to put the intrepid beta on here....
<DanaG> Wait for the next alpha, and at least the module will be not present at all in the kernel image.
<DanaG> I'd rather have no ethernet than have the thing nuke my ethernet adapter.
<DanaG> I've always found it handy to have random spare hardware around -- for example, some cardbus wired and wireless NICs, one USB wired NIC and one USB wireless NIC, and such.
<maccam-sager> yeah i've got all the new montevina stuff, wifi, ethernet, processor...
<DanaG> Aaah: useful doc for the table of chipsets:
<maccam-sager> so 8.04 was pretty much a nogo, i didn't feel like fscking with it
<DanaG> http://download.intel.com/design/network/specupdt/82567_su.pdf
<DanaG> I'm going to get my next laptop with AMT enabled... another fun thing to play with.
<maccam-sager> AMT?
<DanaG> That PDF has a list like this (just pasting two rows of an 8-row table:)
<DanaG>  Device ICH Vendor ID Device ID Revision ID*
<DanaG> 82567LM  9    8086      10E5        0x0
<DanaG> So, that's a much more readable format.
<DanaG> "ICH9" is something alpha testers should be able to figure out that they're using.
<maccam-sager> yeah
<DanaG> In addition: "The Montevina 82567-LM Device ID (10BE) was incorrectly included with in-box drivers that are installed as part of Windows* Vista* Service Pack 1. Since support for this device was not fully developed for the in-box driver, the driver does not load correctly and presents the user with an error [Code 10 – driver could not start the device]. To prevent the user from having the Code 10 error, the Device ID was changed to 1
<DanaG> So, both the old and the new device IDs are valid, depending on the system.
 * DanaG goes and randomly pokes parts of Intel's building... and watches as walls fall down.
<DanaG> Time to go off to bed (AIM status: "S£33Þing")
<DanaG> Yay, unicode.
<DanaG> Tue Sep 23 23:56:22 PDT 2008
<eklof> Hi guys.
<eklof> Just installed Ibex and there is no network manager it seems.
<eklof> Is that a known problem?
<alex_mayorga> I have nm just fine
<alex_mayorga> did you have it before?
<eklof> alex_mayorga: in hardy yes
<alex_mayorga> according to aptitude is not automatic install, so maybe try an aptitude install network-manager for now
<eklof> its on the cd?
<eklof> its installed it seems
<eklof> will try to run it manually
<clusty> hey
<clusty> i wanted to figure out if this is an ubuntu bug or postgres
<clusty> pg_config --includedir-server should return the place where the postgres dev C headers are located
<clusty> but it returns the path with a small mistake
<clusty> should I post this in ubuntu or postgres?
<ikonia> clusty: whow did you install postgress
<clusty> package
<clusty> deb
<clusty> ikonia, deb package
<ikonia> clusty: ubuntu deb package, from the ubuntu repo's ?
<clusty> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> clusty: I'd report it to ubuntu then, and let them push it up stream if it's not a packing error
<clusty> ikonia, oki doki. will do. thanks
<clusty> ikonia, this is awkward.....
<clusty> ikonia, pg_config exists in both libpq-dev and postgresql-server-dev-8.3
<clusty> the later bring the headers in the right place
<clusty> but the former has the script but no headers where they ought to be
<ikonia> clusty I'd log it against postgresql-server-dev-8.3
<ikonia> but thats only my opinion
<clusty> ikonia, will do
<chronographer> HI. my screen saver soesn't work. it slowly fades to black then pops back to the desktop. Anyone know whats going on?
<ikonia> chronographer try a different screen saver
<chronographer> yep. tried that
<chronographer> still drops back to the desktop when it should start the screen saver.
<ikonia> chronographer: have you tried setting it to "lock" on screen saver to see if it goes back to desktop or back to a lock prompt
<chronographer> hmm. no, I could try that
<chronographer> after the recent update, it worked! but only once. now it just does as described above. I will give setting it to lock a go.
<eklof> now it works, i reinstalled network manager and restarted
<elmargol> does jockey-kde work for you?
<milos_> my usplash is not working correctly. It starts for a few seconds and then it turns off. I have a feeling this happens because of my slow hdd. Is there a way to configure this?
<elmargol> isn't jockey the software to install new hardware drivers for intrepid?
<elmargol> I'm wondering how I install the nvidia drivers on kde4...
<ikonia> elmargol: use hardware manager (the restricted drivers tool)
<elmargol> ikonia what is the name of the hardware manager?
<ikonia> in kde - don't know
<chronographer> restricted-manager or something
<chronographer> you can also install nvidia-glx-177 or something
<elmargol> jockey-kde seems to be still broken :(
<maek> omfg I can't wait for Intrepid so I can use Compiz-Fusion 0.7.8
<cwillu> why?  wazzat?
<cwillu> they're waiting for you, in the test... chamber...
<IdleOne> All right, who broke my sound ?
<maek> IdleOne, ur cat
<IdleOne> maek: I think you might be right
<IdleOne> but I am off to play golf, sound will wait
<Pretto> who knows how to solve this vmware installation error
<Pretto> from /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:115:
<Pretto> /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/./include/compat_semaphore.h:5:27: error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory
<cwillu> Pretto, as far as I can tell, it's a screwup on vmware's end, you'll probably have to contact them for support (googling your error message gave me a handful of posts from several distros that use 2.6.27, all linking back to a vmware community site that I don't have a login for)
<Pretto> cwillu, i went    there... no post about the error
<cwillu> for future reference, googling the exact text (or some chunk of it) will often point you to an answer
<Pretto> i think i know   the problem, semaphore.h is in another directory. not asm
<cwillu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/263837/comments/2
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263837 in ubuntu "VMWare Server on kernel 2.6.27-2-generic: cannot compile vmmon module" [Undecided,New]
<Pretto> i will try something here... if it works i will answer  to that bug
 * cwillu loves playing "type the question into google, and paste the answer into irc"
<cwillu> best. game. ever.
<jaysonsantos> Hello, people I think maybe you need reconsider in remove displayconfig-gtk. To configure nvidia with a 22" monitor i need install guidance-backends and dispkayconfig-gtk from hardy. What do you think about that ?
<afflux> morning
<afflux> I'm not having any sound since the last updates. padevchooser does not list any useful sinks (rtp and combined) and using alsa either fails or outputs nothing.
<JontheEchidna> jaysonsantos: displayconifg is a landmine-filled, unmaintained piece of software that was barely hacked in to proper shape for hardy. It's dead
<jaysonsantos> JontheEchidna> The matter is, I tried to configure xorg using a lot of options and neither works, so I used displayconfig. That is a great utility for me.
<jaysonsantos> JontheEchidna> I'm not the only wich have problems with nvidia widescreen.
<Myrtti> hiya
<Myrtti> is anyone using epiphany-browser or have it installed on 64-bit?
<Pici> Hi
<emma> Intrepid is having some issues with firefox, is this a known issue?
<emma> Also the ati-drivers don't work. And there is something called nviewer that crashes continuously.
<Pici> Myrtti: Sorry, 32bit firefox here
<Myrtti> I *hate* firefox and I refuse to use it
<emma> I ought to stress I'm not complaining. Nor looking for help with fixing it. I want someone to know in order so that it does not hurt Ubuntu at release.
<emma> Ahh. I'm using 64 bit, I should say that also.
<Pici> emma: If you mean the proprietary ATI drivers, its a known issue. The rest you may need to search launchpad for.
<Myrtti> I'll try the webkit one too...
<emma> Okay good to know the ati drivers are a known issue.
<emma> There seems to be some issue with flash and/or nviewer
<emma> youtube videos are playing with a lot of static all around the edges and often things just crash.
<emma> When is the official release date for Intrepid?
<maek> emma, October 30th
<emma> ooh that's pretty soon. About a month left.
<emma> I hope intrepid will be smooth and work better than Hardy did.
<Myrtti> ok, it's epiphany itself which is broken
<afflux> Myrtti: I'm using it
<Myrtti> it doesn't work with even webkit...
 * Myrtti reboots and checks if that helps
<afflux> (on amd64)
<emma> 64 bit?
<emma> I suppose since i am using 64 bit intrepid, some of my problems might be specific to 64 bits.
<void^> thank $deity, flashblock works again
<Myrtti> thank Gaia, epiphany works again, I paniced for no reason ♥
<Myrtti> phew
 * Myrtti tosses n+1th antacid tablet in
<emma> Every time I start firefox it 'greys out' and i have to force quit.
<Hew> Someone has questioned me setting the importance of bug 104525 to wishlist. I still think this is the correct setting. Could someone else provide their thoughts?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104525 in ntp "default ntp.conf should use pool.ntp.org servers" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104525
<nbl> hello
<Hew> Anyone else celebrating that the giant bug 252174 has finally been fixed? haha
<Hew> nbl: hi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252174
<nbl> having problems with ubuntu waking up from sleep/suspended state
<nbl> im looking at syslog and nothing sticks out
<emma> what should you do when synaptic is broken also?
<emma> i'll use the terminal sudo apt-get update  yes ?
<Hew> emma: broken, as in broken packages?
<emma> Nothing is quite working right on 64 bit Intrepid at the moment. It's like everything started falling apart :)
<Hew> nbl: Yea, I can't get resume working either, and haven't been able to on past releases too. I'm not sure what the problem is, there's probably a bug report for it somewhere.
<emma> when i went to do an update with the update icon in the gnome panel it opened synapic, checked packages but then does not install them.
<nbl> i thought i had it working on kubuntu 8.04 kde4
<Hew> emma: You pressed apply? Did it ask for confirmation of installing the packages? Did it go through the download/install process?
<emma> Did not do anything, just repeated the 'checking packages' dialog box.
<Hew> nbl: You may have, but I didn't. Sorry but I can't help with your issue. Perhaps someone else can.
<emma> 'reading package information' 'building dependency tree' 'reading state information'
<emma> this is in the 'update manager' from the icon in the gnome panel.
<emma> it just brings up that dialog box but then returns back to the list of packages.
<emma> does not install them as usual.
<emma> I'm going to restart the computer to see if that helps.
<Hew> emma: I am confused. Are you using synaptic, or update-manager (the icon in gnome-panel)?
<Hew> emma: ok
<emma> update manager.
<emma> i thought they were the same but I guess not.
<emma> I'll be right back. I'm going to restart.
<waseidel> hi, if somebody can help me I have installed ubuntu intrepid ibex up to date and it doesn't works good my usb ports
<waseidel> I mean, I have an pendrive and it works fine but my webcam and a mouse doesn't appears when i make a lsusb  in a terminal
<waseidel> hi, somebody it's here????
<House_Windows> Yes
<waseidel> could you help me with a trouble with usb devices?
<waseidel> sorry my english it's not much pretty xD
<House> Maybe
<waseidel> I have an pendrive and it works fine but my webcam and a mouse doesn't appears when i make a lsusb  in a terminal
<waseidel> and they does'nt work
<House> O_O
<nbl> should i ask help in the main ubuntu channel?
<waseidel> i was send here because i have installed intrepid
<House> iCan't help you
<House> I stayed in Ubuntu 7.01
<waseidel> hmmm ok
<waseidel> tnks
<ikonia> House: ubuntu 7.10 support is in #ubuntu
<ikonia> waseidel: what's up
<waseidel> ikonia, look i have installed intrepid but it doesn't work with my usb webcam and my usb mouse but with my usb pendrive works perfectly
<ikonia> waseidel can you give us a little more detail please.
<davismj1> hiii
<waseidel> my laptop is a compaq presario f566la with processor amd turion 64 mk-32 2.2ghz, Ram 1024MB, graphics nVidia GeForce Go 6100, wifi Broadcom BCM4311
<waseidel> HDD SATA
<davismj1> i'm having an issue with skype
<waseidel> what else do you want?
<waseidel> or need
<ikonia> waseidel first of all, what the actual problem is
<ikonia> "doesn't work" isn't much
<ikonia> in what way doesn't work
<ikonia> what are you doing to get it to work / use it
<ikonia> what model of device is it
<waseidel> no appears in a lsusb begginig there
<ikonia> did it used to work ? has it ever worked ?
<ikonia> waseidel: ok so lsusb can't see it
<ikonia> waseidel: if you tail the syslog and plug it in, does anything get written to the syslog ?
<waseidel> yes, but the pendrive i see
<waseidel> wait
<davismj1> its not working anymore on intrepid
<davismj1> anyone know how to get skype running in intrepid
<waseidel> davismj1, i have working fine skype
<davismj1> おめでとう
<waseidel> english or spanish but i don't know what it's that
<davismj1> i just installed the new updates to intrepid and skype won't launch
<davismj1> well
<davismj1> it launches
<davismj1> logs in and exits
<terminator> I just installed the new updates and xchat will not load
<terminator> I am writing this from Hardy.
<fserve> my pidgin wont launch on intrepid
<Hew> davismj1: skype is not an Ubuntu package, so it's not supported by Ubuntu
<davismj1> true
<davismj1> is there an open source skype
<Hew> terminator: Which updates? Did it include an xchat update?
<davismj1> err open source edition?
<Hew> davismj1: no
<terminator> No xchat update
<stevko> davismj1: no
<terminator> just mainly a lot of small updates and a kernel update to -4
<Hew> terminator: if you type the xchat command in a terminal, what is the output?
<Hew> fserve: What happens if you type pidgin in a terminal? What is the output?
<terminator> it just hangs with no text output
<fserve> wait
<fserve> (pidgin:18949): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GPOS table 0x157f
<terminator> I have to use force quit to kill it.
<fserve> woot
<fserve> now, pidgin is loaded.
<Hew> terminator: It freezes immediately? Does anything graphical appear?
<fserve> LOL
<Hew> fserve: congrats
<fserve> \o
<fserve> i think that was the new updates
<fserve> got 88 updates right now
<waseidel> ikonia, nothing apear when i pludge and unpludge the usb webcam
<fserve> i'm using newwave theme with icons lock screen, gdm and emerald, is veery, veery sweet : D
<fserve> *restart*
<fserve> distro[Ubuntu "intrepid" 8.10]
<ikonia> waseidel: have you tried this kit on any other PC ?
<terminator> yes the irc connection page
<terminator> where you select what server you want.
<waseidel> yes, because when i was installed hardy i can see it
<Hew> terminator: is this xchat or xchat-gnome?
<terminator> regular xchat and xchat-gnome
<davismj1> Hew: i just found and ran open source skype, works great...
<stevko> davismj1: where?
<Hew> davismj1: open source skype? got a link?
<davismj1> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<davismj1> fourth entry on the left side indicates open source editions
<Hew> davismj1: that's not open source
<stevko> davismj1: Open Source? I do not think so.
<davismj1> oh wait no
<Hew> davismj1: where's the source code? :-)
<davismj1> just kidding! haw haw
<Hew> davismj1: good one, you almost got me o_O
<Hew> davismj1: skype is evil proprietary software, avoid, avoid!
<davismj1> ha
<davismj1> i need it
<stevko> And why are you/we talking about sjype?
<davismj1> its the client of choice at my job
<stevko> davismj1: If you need it then use it.
<davismj1> i would use a non-proprietary version if i could, if something like pidgin integrated it
<ikonia> waseidel if you can see it in hardy, I suggest you log a bug against 8.10
<stevko> davismj1: And if it does not work then skype.com is good place to complain
<stevko> davismj1: There is not one - main reason being: no one knows how it works inside (except Skype Inc.)
<stevko> (or is it skype ltd.?)
<stevko> or whatever
<waseidel> i'll make it tnkz ikonia
<hudnix_> Hi. latest kernel killed my sound. Is this the right place to discuss?
<stevko> hudnix_: maybe.
<Hew> terminator: Does it work if you just connect using commands (such as /server)?
<davismj1> ah true
<davismj1> i wasn't complaining
<davismj1> just wondering if anyone had a similar experience
<void^> use skype-static-oss for now
<davismj1> ya
<davismj1> thats what i did
<davismj1> how would i install that? its just a directory
<stevko> Where is Skype in repository?
<davismj1> not a .deb and not source code
<void^> medibuntu
<davismj1> medibuntuu
<void^> what's just a directory?
<davismj1> skype_static-2.0.072-oss
<stevko> look inside, you may find an executable there
<davismj1> i can run the binary (is it called a binary) from the directory
<void^> where did you get that from? i was suggesting skype-static-oss from medibuntu.
<stevko> And?
<davismj1> hmmm
<davismj1> i didn't see skype-static-oss from medibuntu
<davismj1> hmmm there it is
<davismj1> i did a search for skype in the synaptic package manager
<davismj1> void^, thanks a tone
<davismj1> ton8
<davismj1> i got it running perfectly
<vallhalla82> is there a web address where i can see what will be in intrepid?
<davismj1> ya
<vallhalla82> ie whats new to ubuntu
<davismj1> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha6
<vallhalla82> ﻿davismj1: cool do you have the link?
<vallhalla82> ﻿davismj1: thank you
<davismj1> my pleasure :-)
<afflux> wah. I'm getting "aplay: main:583: audio open error: Device or resource busy" when trying to play a file using "aplay -D hw0,0". I can't find any application actually using this output (lsof /dev/snd/* outputs nothing).
<Ayabara> !digikam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikam
<Ayabara> what's the trigger to check for installed packages?
<Ayabara> I mean to check which version of digikam currently in 8.10
<Pici> apt-cache show ?
<Ayabara> Pici: I thought it was a trigger in this channel that could tell me
<Pici> oh
<Ayabara> I haven't upgraded to 8.10 at home yet
<Pici> Ayabara: !info packagename
<Pici> Ayabara: or use launchpad or packages.ubuntu.com
<Ayabara> !info digikam-kde4
<ubottu> digikam-kde4 (source: digikam-kde4): digital photo management application for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0~beta1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 9744 kB, installed size 24116 kB
<Ayabara> Pici: thanks
<Ayabara> I have a GeForce 8600M GT card. No known issues that should make an upgrade from hardy to intrepid go bad?
<Varka_> hello, does intrepid have full support for montevino centrino 2 chipsets?
<arooni> has anyone downloaded all the updates recently?  is it a good/bad move?  i'm having problems with the daily (last saturday) not acceptin 128 bit wep hex keys... even though i'm entering the right ones, it not remembering what passwords i entered upon a restart, and wpa not working....
<arooni> rtl-8185l chipset
<hudnix_> um.. I read that I should submit bug reports through the help menu rather than the launchpad website, so all my system info would be attached. But I'm unable to find the bug reporting app. anyone know where it is?
<Hew> hudnix_: Some apps have the "Report a problem" option, but others do not.
<ghindo> Has anybody else had trouble downloading updates today?  Mine keep 404ing
<Hew> hudnix_: As long as you include the version of the package in question, it should be fine to use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<hudnix_> Hew: It's not an app, it's my sound. I read there was a generic "report a bug" application accessable from the "help
<hudnix_> menu.
<Hew> ghindo: That depends entirely on the mirror you are using.
<ghindo> Hew: Ah, I'll try a different mirror
<afflux> hudnix_: what kind of issues do you have with your sound?
<Hew> hudnix_: I haven't heard of such a program. For sound issues, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Hew> hudnix_: If you go to, say, nautilus, you can see the "report a bug" option in the help menu there. I believe that's the feature you are referring to.
<hudnix_> Hew: Ah, ok, that's probably what it was talking about. I forget where I read it, but it said that was preferred to using the website because then all your sys info is available.
<hudnix_> Thanks for the link, btw. I'll try to debug it myself. Sound was working until the latest kernel upgrade.
<afflux> hudnix_: I'm currently experiencing sound issues too, so may I ask what kind of problem do you see?
<hudnix_> Just the "no sound" kind of problem. The driver is loaded and the card is apparently seen.
<afflux> hudnix_: do you usually use pulseaudio?
<Hew> hudnix_: No worries. If you're still having problems and believe that it's a bug, report it and use that cool alsa-info.sh script which will document everything for you
<hudnix_> Yes.
<afflux> hudnix_: try stopping the pulseaudio daemon (using "pulseaudio -k") and run "pulseaudio" from the terminal
<afflux> If you see one or more "Device or resource busy" messages for the alsa devices, we're having the same issue.
<hudnix_> afflux: hmmm, pulseaudio -k returns: W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<afflux> that's okay
<mnemo> if I have intel integrated network card (with Realtek 8111C chip)... then am I affected by the e1000e bug?? how can I tell if im using that buggy driver or not? i really would like to help out testing ibex but im worried about breaking by network card...
<hudnix_> ok, running pulseaudio gives that same dlopen error, two errors about setrlimit operation not permitted, and the following: ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<hudnix_> nothing about "device busy"
<afflux> hudnix_: http://privatepaste.com/391Lj0Yh4H -- the messages that seem to be my problem are marked with *
<Hew> mnemo: The e1000e module has been blacklisted in the latest kernel update
<mnemo> hew: if I do "lsmod" should I see a module called e1000e on vulnerable systems?
<afflux> mnemo: probably yes
<Hew> mnemo: if you do lspci -n you will get the id
<Hew> compare it with the list in my comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555/comments/56
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,In progress]
<Hew> mnemo: Note that the list is large to be on the safe side, as it's still unknown if all of these are affected. It may only be a few of them.
<Hew> mnemo: and again, the e1000e module has been blacklisted, so if you update intrepid, then you are not at risk.
<Hew> mnemo: e1000e will be removed from the blacklist only once the problem has been fixed.
<hudnix_> afflux: My output is here: http://privatepaste.com/67CVh0kkt8, doesn't look like the same problem.
<afflux> hmmm, maybe I'm just wrong with my assumption.
<nalys> hello there, short question, does the new intrepid beta work on a sd card?
<Hew> nalys: Beta isn't out yet. In any case, I haven't heard of Intrepid being used on a SD card, but I've heard of it being used on USB. If you can somehow boot of SD, then I guess it could work.
<TheInfinity> 7RELOAD STYLE
<TheInfinity> hmpf.
<TheInfinity> sorry ;)
<mnemo> hew: thanks, it looks like im safe assuming your list of pci ids is complete... thanks man
<Hew> mnemo: No worries. Remember, you're even safer because e1000e has been disabled until it's fixed.
<nalys> Hew: o'rly? http://ubuntu.blog.de/2008/09/07/beta-5-intrepid-ibex-4695043 anyways thanks :)
<afflux> nalys: read again. Latest intrepid is alpha 6.
<Hew> nalys: ya rly, and I don't read german. Mind giving me a summary of your point?
<nalys> Hew: oh sry, completely forgot, irrelevant link too, thats more what I wanted... but you prbably know better, it's just to show you what I meant with beta. the thing I'm downloading right now under the name intrepid ibex, official or not :)http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ but my question is ansewerd so I wont bother you anymore, thanks.
<Hew> nalys: No worries. That link is to the daily image of Intrepid. Beta comes out Oct 2 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<negge> I have a problem with video playback. Using the OpenGL video module, the video is ALWAYS on top of everything. If I move a window over VLC (or any otehr player) the video appears on top of it. This also means that when I'm in fullscreen and want to right-click the video to change something the menu doesn't show (only for a split second). I also tried using the xv module but then I get weird green/purple artifacts on the video (no mat
<stevko> I have different, but maybe similar problem. When playing video in VLC, when other window moves over it, then the place that was covered stays black untill VLC window is moved). Cursor does not leave trail in video
<negge> weird
<negge> right now when I exited fullscreen the video is playing on top of my irssi terminal screen
<bernrdo> hey guys - quick question. I just installed Intrepid on my ThnkPad T400, had to use the alternate CD to get a text install cause LIve CD was crashing due to video driver issues.
<bernrdo> now I'm in the shell after the install ... how do I install X ?
<bernrdo> and I've heard xorg.conf is gone in Intrepid? How do I configure my video driver?
<lukehasnoname> bernrdo: The alt CD installs X
<lukehasnoname> so you've booted to your hard drive after installing, and you have no X session?
<supertones> when should we expect to see a flash 10 rc package?
<bernrdo> @luke: exactly ... no X ... if I type "startx", it says X isn't installed. Werd
<bernrdo> i just installed xserver-xorg-video-intel .. i guess that's just the driver?
<lukehasnoname> I don't know, but that is very odd, I've never heard of X not being installed like that.
<lukehasnoname> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop would probably have X as a dependency
<lukehasnoname> pure guessing
<danbh_intrepid> bernrdo: you can also use the tasksel command: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<bernrdo> k. I might just try to reinstall Intrepid from scratch, seems weird that X wasn't installed properly.
<bernrdo> tasksel cmd? what does it do
<danbh_intrepid> try it, and find out.  You can always decline the install once you see what it does
<lukehasnoname> danbh_intrepid: I thought tasksel was more server oriented
<danbh_intrepid> lukehasnoname: no, its install oriented, like apt-get
<bernrdo> k will do in a sec - I think i got x server installed, but it crashes when I startx .. reding through log file
<lukehasnoname> hm.
<danbh_intrepid> O M G, I wish there was documentation that I could point people too.  I have to explain this SO many times, the whole ^ thing
<bernrdo> this is where x crashes: "(EE) config/hal: couldn't intialize context: (null) ((null))"
<bernrdo> running the tasksel command didn't change anything - same as if running without the ^
<lukehasnoname> good luck, class is over so I'm out.
<DanaG> Wow, I just discovered: the Pro/1000 PL NIC in my Gateway is one of the ones affected by the e1000e bug.
<DanaG> http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/302000834931?r=202000364931#202000364931
<bullgard4> Will Intrepid provide an improved bookmark management for Epiphany?
<Ayabara> any issues with wireless in intrepid? my lenovo r60 keeps hanging at boot unless I turn off the wireless.
<Ayabara> anyone running 8.10 with wireless that can give me peace of mind?
<Ayabara> I'm considering taking the leap
<hudnix_> Go for it.
<Ayabara> hudnix_: no fundamental wireless issues? the boot-hang I had at work was a little scary
<hudnix_> I don't know. But go for it anyway :)
<Ayabara> hehehehe
<AdamMoredo> Hello.
<ghindo> AdamMoredo: Hi!
<Daemonik> How would I prevent users from having privileges to suspend or hibernate the system?
<ghindo> That seems more like a general information question - have you asked in #ubuntu?  I'd help if I knew, but I have not a clue.
<AdamMoredo> With the latest Intrepid update, I still can't use the device notifier on KDE. I plug in my USB device, the system recognizes it, I can mount the mass storage device, but the KDE 4.1 device notifier applet doesn't show any new devices.
<AdamMoredo> Daemonik: One way would be to create two groups: suspend and hibernate, and change the permissions on the suspend and hibernate scripts to group ownership <your group>.
<Daemonik> AdamMoredo, If the users simply don't have access to the scripts, they _can't_ suspend or hibernate the machine? This is an NX server which will server over three dozen users. I suppose I should look at which binaries those scripts run and prevent access to them too yeah?
<AdamMoredo> Daemonik: Then stick users in the respective groups that you want to have access to suspend and hibernate.
<AdamMoredo> Daemonik: I'm not too sure about your exact setup, but I'm quite sure that the general setup I prescribed should work with minor modifications to your setup.
<Daemonik> AdamMoredo, I'm using Ubuntu server edition (huh perhaps I'm in the wrong channel), the package acpi-support is not installed, perhaps the users can't suspend the machine. I'll have to do a test when people go to lunch.
<dn_> hey guys i am not able to get audio. i am not very adept when it comes to linux audio, not sure how to debug myself
<dn_> it's been working, but when i upgraded some pulseaudio packages yesterday and i've not been able to get output since. when i am shutting down it always hangs on 'Stopping ALSA:'
<dn_> i've went into preferences -> sound, and attempted tests on all the options. no output. on the ALSA ones there is an error
<dn_> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<crimsun> dn_: which pulseaudio packages did you upgrade, and where did you get them?
<dn_> a while ago i was having some issues and i did add a PPA that had fixes for issues in an old intrepid alpha
<dn_> i'll find out the ppa now
<bsnider> how r u all, ladies & gentlemen?
<bsnider> ok, gentlemen & gentlemen
<dn_> #deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ubuntu hardy main
<dn_> #deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ubuntu hardy main
<_Zeus_> bsnider: that was not very nice
<_Zeus_> :P
<dn_> as you can see, i've disabled it. i used synaptic and was going to see if i could force an old pulseaudio but it was greyed out
<crimsun> dn_: eh, you should be using luke's ppa for pulseaudio if any
<dn_> lemme google
<dn_> themuso?
<crimsun> yes
<bullgard4> Will Intrepid provide an improved bookmark management for Epiphany?
<dn_> upgrading now
<dn_> is there a system configuration 'snapshot' system available for ubuntu?
<crimsun> dn_: not yet.
<dn_> gonna reboot, brb
<AdamMoredo> By the way, what's with the imposing landscape-client error message upon (re)starting / stopping dbus?
<ute> will nvidia-glx-96 work on intrepid with kernel 2.6.27-4 ?
<_Zeus_> i use nvidia-177
<crd1b> ute: the problem is that nvidia-glx-96 doesn't work with xserver 1.5
<AdamMoredo> As do I.
<_Zeus_> !info nvidia-glx-177
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-177 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-177): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 177.76-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 8720 kB, installed size 25168 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<_Zeus_> yeah, that's what i use
<ute> will there be a fix, or is my geforce 3 now only a piece of garbage
<crd1b> ute: hopefully nvidia will get around to it
<ute> :)
<crd1b> nv works for 2d though
<_Zeus_> what's wrong with 177?
<crd1b> _Zeus_: everything, if you have a geforce 3
<ute> yes, but with nv the cpu usage of x.org is extremly high
<gnomefreak> does claws-mail support gpg?
<ute> that's the only reason to use the original nvidia driver for me
<crd1b> _Zeus_: 173 supports gf5 and up, and 177 supports gf6 and up
<_Zeus_> ohh
<_Zeus_> yeah, that sucks for you :(
<Turms> gnomefreak: yes
<Turms> gnomefreak: look among the plugins
<gnomefreak> Turms: out of box or another app?
<gnomefreak> ok
<dn_> hey again, no that didn't help. although setting ALSA in pref > sound and doing a test no longer reports that error
<crimsun> dn_: what if you reset them to Autodetect?
<dn_> same, no output
<crimsun> dn_: in a Terminal, does the following command give you audible sound?  aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<bsnider> gnome 2.4 has now been officially released
<TeslaTony> When does it reach Ubuntu users?
<crd1b> bsnider: in 2003 :P
<crimsun> well, components of GNOME 2.24 were trickling into intrepid a few days ago
<bsnider> gnome 2.24 that is
<crimsun> nearly all, if not all, are in intrepid currently
<bsnider> i'm sure the tarballs are being unpacked as we speak
<TeslaTony> I'm running 2.24 already. I was kinda wondering where 2.3 went.
<Pihhan> hello
<Pihhan> do you know if there is way to control backlight on laptops with intel 965GM using xrandr/xbacklight?
<crimsun> TeslaTony: meaning 2.23?  That's the "version" for the development version leading to 2.24.
<crimsun> that has been GNOME practice for some years now
<crd1b> it's the kernel versioning scheme (which the kernel ironically no longer uses)
<TeslaTony> crimsun: bsnider said that 2.4 was available. I'm running 2.24. Where did 2.3 go? Apparently it hasn't been made yet, thanks to bsnider's typo
<bernrdo> guys - has ANYONE gotten an Intel x4500MHD video card to work in Intrepid ??? even with "vesa" drivers??
<gnomefreak> TeslaTony: yes it was in repos until yesterday or so
<bernrdo> I just made a clean install - at first x just crashed to a black screen. Managed to edit xorg.conf to use "vesa" and now it loads X but crashes to a 'striped' screen
<crimsun> TeslaTony: 2.3 was out a long time ago, i.e., prior to 2.4 :)
<Pihhan> do you know how to handle keycodes >256?
<Pihhan> i have report
<Pihhan> (WW) Sony Vaio Keys: unable to handle keycode 466
<TeslaTony> Am I the only person getting firefox updates every time there are updates to download?
<crimsun> TeslaTony: probably not
<TeslaTony> Cool. It just seems like I'm downloading the same packages repeatedly
<crimsun> TeslaTony: yes, I supposed your system could have been hijacked ;-)
<gnomefreak> TeslaTony: there was a big bug in ff update this morning
<gnomefreak> it was fixed this afternoon
<gnomefreak> missing link to be exact
<dn_> crimsun: there was no files matching *up.wav so i did aplay /usr/share/sounds/*.wav
<dn_> nothing gave sound
<TeslaTony> gnomefreak: That would kinda explain it. As for hijacking...it won't take much to make the hijacker regret that
<crimsun> dn_: ok, please run the alsa-info.sh script
<gnomefreak> TeslaTony: firefox bug was real no hijack as for other issues you are having i dont know
<gnomefreak> crimsun: is snd_pcsp still blacklisted?
<crimsun> gnomefreak: via module-init-tools in Ubuntu, yes (but not yet in Debian)
<gnomefreak> maybe no sound due to that? i ran his command and got sound but i disabled the vblacklist
<gnomefreak> ah
<dn_> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=49e8c472871a9ebec6be896a1090d245cf7428e5
<crimsun> dn_: sec, waiting for xulrunner-1.9 updates to apply
<dn_> sure thing man
<gnomefreak> dn_: there is a kernel upgrade
<dn_> thanks for helping
<crimsun> gnomefreak: beyond 2.6.27-4.6?
<gnomefreak> no hes running -2
<gnomefreak> from this script
<gnomefreak> Kernel release:    2.6.27-2-generic
<crimsun> ah, haven't looked yet (still downloading xulrunner-1.9*)
<crimsun> dn_: any reason you're not running 2.6.27-4-generic?
<dn_> no, that is very weird, as i swear it installed a day or two ago
<gnomefreak> 2 relelases behind, upgrade might be good start while xulrunner is upgrading
<gnomefreak> dn_: uname -a
<dn_> yep it's 27-2
<gnomefreak> dn_: dod you restart after kernel upgrade?
<dn_> yep i've restarted a number of times
<dn_> i just looked at my grub menu.lst the one i'm running is the newest
<bsnider> root tasks now cause seg faults
<gnomefreak> dn_: than i suggest running an upgrade but crimsun may want you to wait on that
<dn_> i am upgrading now, but there is no kernal files in the upgrade
<gnomefreak> dn_: did you use upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<dn_> i used the Update Manager
<dn_> any time i might have manully used aptitude for updates it would have been upgrade, but the kernal updates i seen being installed recently were through the package manager
<gnomefreak> dn_: than im not sure why you are only person not on updated kernel mayber a setting in your menu.lst
<gnomefreak> it was yesterday that the 2nd release of 4 was in archives
<dn_> oops, i am an idiot
<dn_> i remember i told it not to update the menu.lst. i'm an idiot!
<gnomefreak> -4.6 being the 2nd release
<dn_> how can i get it to run the post install scripts for updating menu.lst?
<gnomefreak> how did you disable it? did you try sudo update-grub
<gnomefreak> or was it grub update
<gnomefreak> eh one of the 2
<dn_> a few weeks ago i manually changed my menu.lst file, i wasn't thinking when i told it not to update the file. silly, eh!
<dn_> gonna let these current updates finish before running that
<dn_> is there a chance that that will affect my audio output?
<dn_> i have found it impossible to switch between kernels and keep my nvidia drivers working, they only ever work with the latest kernel i have
<bernrdo> apt-get upgrade performs a full upgrade of every installed package, right?
<dn_> aptitude full-upgrade definitely does that
<dn_> there's aptitude safe-upgrade as well
<crimsun> bernrdo: that's correct.
<gnomefreak> crimsun: it does now?
<crimsun> bernrdo: full-upgrade/dist-upgrade will install/deinstall packages to smartly fulfill dependencies, but safe-upgrade/upgrade won't
<gnomefreak> ah
<bernrdo> thx. upgrading my Intrepid Alpha 6 install ... hoping to get Intel x4500mhd to work (X to start)
<gnomefreak> ummmmm
 * gnomefreak trys to remember the email
<dn_> update-grub found 27-4 and says it updated menu.lst but when i cat that file there is nothing about -4
<gnomefreak> 2.6.27 introduced breakage to hardware just cant remember the hardware
<gnomefreak> intel ethernet maybe
<crimsun> e1000e, among many.
<crimsun> that problem is already worked around via blacklist and by not building it
<gnomefreak> oh ok i didnt see them in the file
<dn_> mv the menu.lst and had update-grub generate a new one
<gnomefreak> and?
<dn_> i added in my windows xp lines to the new menu.lst
<dn_> but yea, it's recognizing the new kernel now
<dn_> i shall reboot, brb :)
<bernrdo> hmmm ... apt-get upgrade is downloading a bunch of shit I don't want (OpenOffice, etc). How do I just update the packages I have installed to the latest versions?
<crimsun> bernrdo: you don't have OO.o installed?
<bernrdo> I didn't think I did ... does it come by default with Intrepid installation?
<crimsun> apt-get upgrade won't install or deinstall packages, so if it's upgrading them, you have them at least configured.
<crimsun> bernrdo: yes.
<bernrdo> k
<dn_> okie doke, i'm on 27-4 now
<dn_> still audio issues
<AdamMoredo> 27-4 -> 23 hours?
<bernrdo> how do I remove Openoffice? I did apt-get remove openoffice.org-core and that removed a bunch of stuff, but there's still tons of openoffice packages
<bernrdo> if I do apt-get remove openoffice* it looks like it would remove a bunch more, but it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop... huh?
<eklof> Hi.
<gnomefreak> bernrdo: remove OO.o will want to remove -desktop since it is a depends of OO.o
<eklof> Is it possible to make an encrypted partition after installation and have it mounted in the boot-procedure?
<gnomefreak> although good to have during devel cycle -desktop isnt required
<eklof> I reinstalled now with an encrypted / but couldn't overwrite my /home so I was thinking to encrypt it afterwards
<gnomefreak> i thought the installation did that now (atleast had an option fo encyrption
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<eklof> oh yes it has
<gnomefreak> eklof: you should beable to but i never tried a whole patition
<eklof> ok
 * gnomefreak wonders why "can you package this package with a license.txt file" is so hard to understand? he doesnt get difference between copyright and license
<gnomefreak> brb while i think
<eklof> is it possible to launch the partition editor and make the encrypted partition there?
<eklof> Like during installation
<danbhfive> gnomefreak: copyright is a matter of federal law, granting privileges to the creator of a work, regarding the work.  A license is a contract, where the creator (or current copyright holder) grants privileges to another, regarding the created work.
<gnomefreak> danbhfive: i know its upstream-package that doesnt know
<danbhfive> oh
<bernrdo> how can I check that I'm using the "xf86-video-intel 2.4.0" driver for my video card? Does it come by default in Intrepid Alpha 6? Or should I download it somewhere and compile/install by hand?
<gnomefreak> anyone with extension ideas for backing up bookmarks, replacing bookmarksftp but not firemarks. i need a free license one
<gnomefreak> bernrdo: need driver name
<gnomefreak> bernrdo: not sure if intel moved to default
<dn_> crimsun: after the kernel upgrades -> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=17bd6457fd415329d932ab2f422be5eb60b33aa5
<gnomefreak> bernrdo: apt-cache policy drivername   should give you the version you are using and the newest version
<bernrdo> ok
<bernrdo> thx
<bernrdo> if it's not available through apt then I'd have to manually install it I guess
<gnomefreak> bernrdo: it should be in apt
<gnomefreak> bernrdo: AFAIK intel support is good in Ubuntu now atleast for video cards
 * gnomefreak sticks to the best of 3 evils "nvidia"
<bernrdo> thanks - how exactly do I find out what the driver name is? this website (http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_x4500hd&num=2) calls it "xf86-video-intel 2.4.0" driver
<gnomefreak> bernrdo: use jockey or envy to set up videocard drivers
<bernrdo> aight
<gnomefreak> they will provide the correct driver
<bernrdo> thx
<jack_distortion> hi all
<jack_distortion> Does anyone also have problems with wacdump/tablet in alpha5 ?
<jack_distortion> I can open wacdump -f tpc /dev/ttyS0 but won't get any output
<Pihhan> is working xbacklight control on i965GM in intrepid alpha 6?
<Pihhan> it does work for me in hardy, but does not work in live session of alpha 6
<jack_distortion> just installed it it works
<jack_distortion> hmm wait, I have 950GM
<jack_distortion> I guess
<Pihhan> can you check xrandr --verbose | grep BACKLIGHT
<Pihhan> what do you have there?
<jack_distortion> $ xrandr --verbose | grep BACKLIGHT
<jack_distortion> 	BACKLIGHT_CONTROL: kernel
<jack_distortion> 	BACKLIGHT: 7 (0x00000007) range:  (0,7)
<Pihhan> i have Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<jack_distortion> I have the above
<Pihhan> does xbacklight -set x work to you?
<jack_distortion> yes
<Pihhan> oh, not to me
<jack_distortion> :P
<jack_distortion> ;)
<Pihhan> damn
<Pihhan> it did work without touching on hardy!
<Pihhan> that damn buggers did report that it did not work for them, now it does not work for me
<jack_distortion> lol
<Pihhan> i have to set it manually to combination
<jack_distortion> i cant get my tablet to be even recognized by wadump
<jack_distortion> wacdump
<Pihhan> jack_distortion: can you try, if after xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL combination
<Pihhan> will it work?
<jack_distortion> I hate you if N O T
<jack_distortion> xrandr says wrong usage
<jack_distortion> xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL
<jack_distortion> didnt work
<Pihhan> there is work combination after that
<jack_distortion> k
<Pihhan> but is on new line
<Pihhan> append it without newline :)
<jack_distortion> sure
<jack_distortion> no it doesnt !!!
<jack_distortion> now it works again
<jack_distortion>  :P
<jack_distortion> try kernel instead of combination
<Pihhan> so, your does work only in kernel?
<jack_distortion> jap
<jack_distortion> whats with yours
<jack_distortion> does it work in kernel ?
<Pihhan> mine only in combination or native
<jack_distortion> k
<Pihhan> no, kernel does ignore me
<Pihhan> but wait
<Pihhan> i have strange behaviour here
<jack_distortion> mine doesnt work in native
<Pihhan> it does reeealy slowly lower or raise backlight
<Pihhan> maybe i should specify time
<jack_distortion> hmm
<jack_distortion> strange, but gotta go
<Pihhan> nice
<cameronh> hiya.. my intrepid system has stopped accepting ssh public keys :)
<Pihhan> this situation is heaven for maintainers :-(
<jack_distortion> yeah
<jack_distortion> cu
<Pihhan> i guess they will try to fix that bug and make bug for me
<cameronh> (From a client system with a usually accepted pubkey): debug1: Offering public key: /Users/cameron/.ssh/id_rsa; debug3: send_pubkey_test; debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply; debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<cameronh> then it tries identity and id_dsa
<cameronh> before failing back to password authentication..... the same client system works fine against any other openssh servers and used to work fine against this one
<Bernie> yo folks, so I got Intrepid working with intel drivers, X starts fine now. But resolution is low. How can I make it recognize the proper resolution for my screen? Manually edit xorg.conf?
<Pihhan> Bernie: have you tried xrandr from terminal?
<bsnider> xorg.conf is a dinosaur
<Bernie> will try xrandr, never have nope
<Bernie> k ran xrandr and it gave me a list of supported resolutions ... what now? :)
<Pihhan> are there higher resolutions that you use?
<bsnider> xrandr -s numberxnumber
<Pihhan> try xrandr --mode 1
<Bernie> yeah, xrandr lists 1440x900 whereas right now I'm at 1280x7nn ...
<Pihhan> what does return xrandr | grep Screen ?
<Bernie> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1152 x 864, maximum 1440 x 1440
<Bernie> I manually edited xorg.conf, gonna try that.
<Bernie> ok, this is weeeeeeeeeeeeird.
<Bernie> changed the resolution manually in xorg.conf
<Bernie> took it fine
<Bernie> resolution changed
<Bernie> but the bottom bar on the ubuntu desktop is shifted up & left,  like it didn't update the resolution for parts of the desktop
<burner> you're cloning to another monitor?
<Bernie> nope
<Bernie> weird. so I moved the bottom bar and it immediately properly docked to the bottom of the screen
<Bernie> the top bar/panel is still shifted left though ...
<bsnider> can someone who's implemented the most recent updates try luanching synaptic pplease?
<kunim_> hello, using intrepid, why do qt4 apps do not use anti-aliased fonts? (qtconfig-qt4 but also googleearth)
<dn_> crimsun: you still around?
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-25
<Volkodav> nvidia fails to load in 27-4 kernel again? whassup with that nvidia ?
<dn_> use your old kernels
<Volkodav> smart answer
<Volkodav> helps to resolve it too
<burner> works here
<Volkodav> hmm
<Volkodav> I wonder if it overwrote the xorg.conf again after upgrade
<Volkodav> have to check
<kimus> hi, I upgrade to Intrepid but NetworkManager does not connet
<kimus> dhclient eth0 works fine
<kimus> anyone?
<kimus> help me! :-D
<darthanubis> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<darthanubis> !help me
<darthanubis> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<kimus> hi, I upgrade to Ubuntu Intrepid but NetworkManager does not connect. dhclient eth0 works fine
<DBO> does anyone know why my system might suspend fine in the 2.6.26 linux-rt kernel for intrepid, but fail horribly in the 2.6.27-4 (and all the way back to -2 and possibly earlier) kernels?
<TuTUXG> after the kernel update my Ethernet is gone
<DBO> TuTUXG, do you have a newish laptop?
<TuTUXG> ifup eth0 says unknow interface
<TuTUXG> not really that new, thinkpad t61p
<DBO> TuTUXG, there is a really decent chance that your thinkpad, like mine, is using the e1000e driver
<TuTUXG> um...
<DBO> which has a wonderful bug of shitting all over its own firmware completely bricking the chip
<DBO> so they removed the driver for now
<TuTUXG> DBO, so your ethernet is gone as well?
<DBO> yes
<TuTUXG> ...
<TuTUXG> which thinkpad u have?
<DBO> T500
<TuTUXG> wow, that's new
<DBO> yeah
<TuTUXG> how is it?
<DBO> well, I dont suggest it until linux gets its suspend shit together
<DBO> but its nice
<DBO> and dont believe anything you read about "soft" keyboard
<TuTUXG> suspend works here ;D
<DBO> its just as firm as the 61
<TuTUXG> cool, are you using the open source ati driver?
<DBO> i have it with just the intel x4500
<DBO> i wanted all open source drivers
<TuTUXG> that's nice
<DBO> but... it seems that was all a moot point (if I sound a bit bitter, I am... I mean wtf, intel basically develops xorg...)
<TuTUXG> so how about the ethernet, we just wait?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> wait
<TuTUXG> um...
<DBO> unless you want to RMA your laptop
<TuTUXG> RMA?
<DBO> Return to Manufacturing
<TuTUXG> lol
<DBO> or something
<TuTUXG> i already did that, one of mine usb port is broken, i had it replaced
<DBO> yeah, you probably dont wanna do that again over a crap driver
<TuTUXG> no...
<DBO> I STRONGLY suggest leaving it disabled until its ready again
<DBO> or revert to a 2.6.26 kernel
<TuTUXG> too bad i removed the 27-3 kernel
<DBO> the linux-rt kernel which is available doesn't have the bug
<DBO> i think it has the driver too
<DBO> you can use that
<DBO> if you were to use the 27-3 you might brick your hardware
<TuTUXG> it was working with the first 27-4 kernel, but not after the update, it's gone
<DBO> right
<DBO> the only change was to remove the driver
<DBO> it randomly will brick the hardware
<DBO> you really dont want to be using it
<TuTUXG> i was looking at the changelog and notice that they took the e1000e driver, i didnt know that was mine...
<DBO> yeah
<TuTUXG> so if i use the rt kernel, mine nvidia driver will work?
<DBO> it should
<TuTUXG> um...
<DBO> ?
<DBO> you cant just install linux-rt, you have to install the sub packages
<DBO> the meta package is broken
<DBO> sorry, forgot to mention that
<TuTUXG> so when do i actually need to manually use dkms ?
<TuTUXG> what do u mean the sub packages? like?
<DBO> sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.26-1-rt
<TuTUXG> DBO, cool, i will try that
<TuTUXG> DBO, is there any way to install the driver manually?
<DBO> TuTUXG, again, you REALLY dont want to do that
<DBO> it will BREAK your hardware
<TuTUXG> um...
<DBO> it is in 2.6.26 safely... if you use it in 2.6.27, it will break your hardware
<TuTUXG> understood
<TuTUXG> DBO, thanks a lot, man
<TuTUXG> are you using 2.6.26 now?
<DBO> i am on 2.6.27 trying to make my suspend work
<DBO> basically
<DBO> linux sucks
<TuTUXG> lol
<DBO> i dont ever use my ethernet however
<DBO> so losing the driver has no impact on me
<DBO> I only use wifi
<TuTUXG> i have wireless, but my router is crappy
<TuTUXG> disconnect itself randomly...
<davismj> yea what the heck happened to suspend
<davismj> it works 50% of the time for me
<TuTUXG> lol
<TuTUXG> wait, let me try
<davismj> i'm in class, about to head to the next class
<davismj> i hit suspend
<davismj> pack up and walk
<davismj> a minute later as i'm walking i hear the ubuntu drums login sound
<davismj> i'm like...wtf
<DanaG> For me, on my nvidia box, it works once, but usually fails the second time.
<davismj> suspend is a gpu function?
<DanaG> No, but video drivers can break it sometimes.
<davismj> oh
<davismj> yea i've got a 7600 go
<DBO> i am using intel drivers
<DBO> this shit should not be a problem
<DBO> for all we talk about how great linux is
<davismj> yo
<davismj> dbo
<DBO> OS X and Windows blow it out of the water for shit like suspend
<DBO> yeah?
<davismj> you know you're using an alpha right?
<DanaG> Hmm, /me checks his hard drive yanked from the Gateway laptop, to see if it's using 2.6.27.
<davismj> you know if you load up 8.04 it'll work like a dream...?
<DBO> davismj, no it wont
<DanaG> Pro/1000 PT (8086:109b) is one of the affected ones, I think.
<davismj> it did for me...
<DBO> 8.04 doesn't support my half year old hardware
<DanaG> Oh yeah, laptop-mode has been broken, too -- it doesn't run.
<davismj> like what?
<TuTUXG> im back
<davismj> DanaG: whats laptop-mode?
<DanaG> I had to install the upstream version to get laptop-mode to work.
<DBO> Centrino 2, intel X4500HD
<TuTUXG> suspend works fine here
<DBO> davismj, laptop mode is essentially the ugly hack that tried to minimize battery usage by adjusting hard drive parameters
<DBO> among some other things
<davismj> ah
<DBO> it can also turn of services when you go into battery mode and some other useful features
<lukehasnoname> RAOF: How could you say that the hard drive APM thing isn't a big deal?
<DBO> alright, going to try the 2.4.2 intel driver
<DBO> be back shortly
<davismj> i don't understand the draw of a thinkpad...
<TuTUXG> DanaG, how do i tell if the laptop-mode is enabled?
<davismj> i think its a seperate program
<DanaG> Ugly hack?  It's not an ugly hack....
<DanaG> Ubuntu hacked it apart until it turned ugly.
<DanaG> ... and all the logic has been stripped out.
<DanaG> http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/faq
<DanaG> "I have set ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_AC or ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_WHEN_LID_CLOSED on Ubuntu, but it isn't working!"
<DanaG> The laptop-mode-tools package in Ubuntu is a crippled version of the Debian package, which leaves the on/off decisions largely to the acpi-support package. Of course, they failed to mention this in the laptop-mode.conf file and in the manual pages, so that nobody actually knows this. They also failed to mention that the file /etc/default/acpi-support can even turn laptop mode off completely. The Ubuntu solution has various downsides. F
<DanaG> Gotta' love the crippling. =þ
<davismj> ouch
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/250938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250938 in acpi-support "acpi-support should let laptop-mode-tools run properly" [Undecided,Fix released]
<arooni> has anyone downloaded all the updates recently?  is it a good/bad move?  i'm having problems with the daily (last saturday) not acceptin 128 bit wep hex keys... even though i'm entering the right ones, it not remembering what passwords i entered upon a restart, and wpa not working....
<arooni> rtl-8185l chipset
<supertones> when should we expect to see a flash 10 rc package?
<davismj> i thought it was out
<supertones> oh do you know where i can get it?
<davismj> not sure actually
<davismj> i just -think- it is out
<supertones> oh ok my flash sometimes crashes on streams and i saw the rc fixes that
<TuTUXG> adobe lab?
<supertones> i'm lazy and will wait for a deb or something in the repos
<TuTUXG> then wait
<TuTUXG> try mediubuntu
<supertones> ok
<TuTUXG> bug 263555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263555
<TuTUXG> "Once this corruption has occurred, recovery may be possible via a BIOS update, but may well require replacement of the hardware. Use of Intel's IABUTIL.EXE is strongly discouraged, as it will worsen the problem to the point where the network part will no longer appear on the PCI bus."
<TuTUXG> that's scary :(
<DBO> failsauce!
<DBO> libdrm is hardlocking the system with latest stable intel xorg driver
<DBO> going to see if thats also the reason my system hardlocks after resume when X comes up
<DBO> which would explain why nvidia people have no issues as it doesn't use libdrm
<lukehasnoname> TuTUXG: The flash 10 RC for linux is 32 bit
<TuTUXG> lukehasnoname, oh
<lukehasnoname> I just tried
<lukehasnoname> unsuccessfully
<lukehasnoname> :(
<TuTUXG> lukehasnoname, 64 bit?
<TuTUXG> i dont think 64bit flash exists yet
<DanaG> I just found a way to quite reliably kill PulseAudio: use frame-skip in mplayer.
<DanaG> repeatedly.
<TuTUXG> at least from adobe. Those MFSOBs!!
<davismj> allegedly flash in a 64 bit architecture is not a simple port
<davismj> allegedly
<TuTUXG> what's npviewer?
<lukehasnoname> in what scientists are calling "pretty gay", the internet has been built on flash.
<TuTUXG> not really...
<lukehasnoname> You'd think an open source development co. or group of people would be all over an FOSS alternative
<TuTUXG> like every official ubuntu sites, i doubt u would find flash on any of them
<Hobbsee> there are some FOSS alternatives.
<Hobbsee> gnash, for one.
<TuTUXG> i use gnash to play swf games offline
<lukehasnoname> Hobbsee: That's not what I meant, but I know what you're talking about
<lukehasnoname> I mean an entire platform
<lukehasnoname> as in, no flash on either side
<DanaG> odd.. console ssh pops up a gnome keyring dialog.
<DanaG> "Your login keyring was not unlocked at login" -- or something like that.
<davismj> lukehasnoname:  hi
<Hobbsee> DanaG: it's detected an X server, so it probably does, yes.
<DanaG> That's annoying.  If it's a login keyring... then unlock it at logon1
<Hobbsee> DanaG: it's a cacher, etc.
<DanaG> s/1/!/
<DanaG> I have a passwordless ssh key for the host.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: login to another server?  sheesh, no thanks!
<lukehasnoname> davismj: hi
<Hobbsee> (at login, without my explicit telling it so, that is0
<davismj> lukehasnoname: how are you
<lukehasnoname> ... I'm there in #exaile if you want to talk there
<DanaG> Well, it also means I can't auto-connect to a WPA router.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: besides, i think you can set it so it unlocks everything at login
<davismj> i see that
<DanaG> Doesn't work with auto-login.
<Hobbsee> or various areas.
<DanaG> I wanted to have a spare system that'd auto-login and auto-connect to WPA... but it's not possible.
 * Hobbsee has autologin, and autoconnect to the WPA access point
<DanaG> Or rather, now it is, now that the "System Setting" thing is there....
<lukehasnoname> brb
<Hobbsee> OTOH, i think i have a passwordless gnome-keyring.
<DanaG> But it never worked for me -- either I got an "enter a password for automatic login" at GDM ... thus defeating the purpose of autologin...
<DanaG> ... or I got it not unlocking the keyring.
<darrend> anyone know if the 8.10 kernel will be PAE enabled by default?
<matt^^> darrend: whats PAE
<darrend> physical address extension.. support for 4G ram
<lukehasnoname> physical address extension, it fakes 64 bit addressing for 32 bit OS, I BELIEVE
<lukehasnoname> in desktop it only goes up to 4 GiB
<DanaG> Yay: Your IP is 2002:4709:3419:1:20e:35ff:fe34:8aff
<matt^^> if you have 4g ram and no 64 bit chip...
<matt^^> you do a lot of drinking, ya?
<DBO> thank you god
<DBO> I figured out what is causing the problem
<matt^^> the little devil in the BSD logo?
<DBO> if I disable accel and remove modprobe -r drm
<DBO> i can suspend all day long
<matt^^> OMG
<matt^^> you = teh uber bugfixer
<matt^^>  /cheer!
<DBO> i going to kills you
<matt^^>  /flee~
<DBO> no, the uber bug fixer would have a working drm with suspend
<matt^^> gogogo!
<lukehasnoname> Hobbsee: I just tried gnash in firefox on youtube and it didn't work :(
<matt^^> what is drm, btw?
<DBO> matt^^, no effing clue
<TuTUXG> digital right management?
<TuTUXG> lol
<matt^^> lukehasnoname:  have you tried the nsplugginwrapper script
<supertones> associates a computer with a type of media
<DBO> maybe its just a compiz issue...
<TuTUXG> This library implements the userspace interface to the kernel DRM services. DRM stands for "Direct Rendering Manager", which is the kernelspace portion of the "Direct Rendering Infrastructure" (DRI). The DRI is currently used on Linux to provide hardware-accelerated OpenGL drivers.
<lukehasnoname> matt^^: no
<TuTUXG> here you go
<matt^^> lukehasnoname:  its a goodie, works every time
<TuTUXG> DBO, ?
<TuTUXG> i see more and more people are using the dust theme
<TuTUXG> on deviantart
 * DanaG still likes his ridiculously bright orange theme.
<TuTUXG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/DustTheme take a look
<DBO> so how does one force the drm module to unload from the kernel?
<DBO> will that break things horribly?
<RAOF> DBO: Shouldn't.  But it'll only unload if nothing's using it, I believe.
<DBO> the intel driver uses it
<RAOF> Right.  I guess that it's likely to break intel pretty hard, since it's likely to lose state across a remove/insert pair.
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> i figured removing it and adding it might do bad things to X
<DBO> so is the drm kernel module in alpha 6 up to date?
<DBO> or is there perhaps a compelling reason for me to get a new one?
<RAOF> Depends on what you mean by "up to date".
<DBO> as in most recently released version
<RAOF> Yes, for the value of "released" equal to "in the upstream kernel".
<DBO> ok then i am fresh out of ideas on how to make it play nice
<RAOF> If you want to play with newer drm modules, you can add my nouveau PPA and do a tiny bit of fiddling with the build script to get a git snapshot of drm master.
<DBO> RAOF, that might be worthwhile
<RAOF> Indeed it might.
<DBO> RAOF, why do I need to fiddle at all, dont you have a more recent version all debbed up?
<lukehasnoname> so the 64-bit deb of OOo 3 RC2 isn't working (link is broken on OO.org)
<lukehasnoname> so I'm going to compile from source, maybe? woot
<RAOF> DBO: Because, at one point, the intel drm module didn't build, and that make my nouveau stuff fail to install.
<RAOF> lukehasnoname: See you in a couple of days, then :)
<DBO> RAOF, come again
<RAOF> DBO: DRM is divided into two parts; libdrm, the userspace component, and the kernel modules.
 * DanaG wishes toshiba_acpi were not removed.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> DBO: I build libdrm and a drm-modules-source package for use with modules-assistant (normally you only use the drm kernel modules shipped with the kernel).
<DBO> yeah and?
<RAOF> At one point, the intel.ko kernel module started to fail to build, which made the whole process fail, so I switched to only building nouveau.ko
<DBO> ah
<DBO> why are you even building intel.ko?
<DanaG> stupid tlsup... why make a virtual input device... that doesn't work?
<DBO> i only care about drm.ko
<RAOF> DBO: Because I could, and people like you might find it useful :)
<DanaG> Virtual keyboard... that doesn't report itself as a keyboard.  How silly.
<lukehasnoname> RAOF: you never answered my question. Last night you downplayed the importance of a bug that shortens hard drive lifespan. Why do you believe it's not a big deal?
 * DanaG has tweaked his journal commit time to 900 seconds.
<DBO> RAOF, alright, I am looking through your source package now
<matt^^> oooohhh snap
<DanaG> That's 5 minutes... or perhaps it was 15 minutes.
<DBO> RAOF, what must I do?  or must young padawan learn?
<RAOF> lukehasnoname: Because (a) it only affects people with broken firmware, (b) I'm not sure how much it actually shortens hard drive lifespan.
<DanaG> I don't remember what my Hitachi drive was set to...
<DanaG> ... but I was able to permanently set the default APM setting for the drive, using Hitachi Feature Tool.
<DanaG> ... on Ultimate Boot CD.
<RAOF> lukehasnoname: As opposed to rough-guideline-lifespan metrics.
<lukehasnoname> RAOF: when enough people have broken firmware, it's still relevant. My WDC hd is affected, and I have to rig my acpi not to go crazy.
<DanaG> Heh, you should try a WD My Book drive.
<DanaG> It goes ssshhhclick every 5 seconds.
<lukehasnoname> I haven't even thought about whether it affects my external drive....
<DanaG> They must have the unload time set to something like 3 seconds.
<RAOF> DBO: So, you can either wait for this evening, when I'll upload a new package which builds intel.ko as well, or... let me check.
<DBO> RAOF, fantastic
<DBO> I make you deal
<DBO> if I dont go food shopping with the gf
<DBO> I will be dead man
<DBO> so erm, can you uhhh, make magic happen when I be gone, and then I will love you forever?
<RAOF> This sounds like a good reason to wait for option (a) :)
<Tinason> when i start this hardy live cd, networking works just fine, in ibex, networking doesnt work at all. is there something different i need to do?
<DBO> RAOF, its this evening here....
<RAOF> Yeah, certainly.  It'll be in about 7/8ish hours, my time.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, laptop-mode-tools are actually broken in Intrepid.
<DBO> RAOF, ah damnit
<RAOF> So you'll get it tomorrow morning.
<DanaG> .. thus, the setting don't take effect.
 * RAOF lives in _his_ time :P
<Tinason> anyone else had trouble with networking in ibex?
<DanaG> I've had nm-applet not remembering WPA passphrases... but that's about it.
<Tinason> :(
<DBO> RAOF, can you give me a brief idea what we are talking about having to do?
<DanaG> ... and naming things like this:
<DanaG> Auto Home
<DanaG> Auto MustangWireless
<DanaG> Auto eth0
<Tinason> its like knetworkmanager wont recognize my eth wired conenction
<DanaG> Auto..... stupid..... I don't want to prefix everything with Auto.
 * DanaG goes off and prefixes random stuff with Auto:
<DanaG> Auto ubottu: bot
<DanaG> Auto this sounds really stupid.
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> DBO: (a) Installing libdrm and drm-modules-source from the ppa.  (b) Editing /usr/src/modules/drm-modules/rules & preinst/postrm (c) running module-assistant.
<Tinason> is networking handled some different way in ibex?
<DBO> RAOF, is there any compelling reason I would need a more up to date version of intel.ko?
<RAOF> DBO: Because your card is new?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/250938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250938 in acpi-support "acpi-support should let laptop-mode-tools run properly" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> .... not actually fixed in laptop-mode-tools.
<DBO> RAOF, but it works with 2.4.1 (what ubuntu has)
<RAOF> Tinason: There's a new version of network manager, which might affect things.
<DanaG> Gotta' love when developers completely GUT all the logic out of something.
<DBO> I think I only really need a new version of the drm module
<DBO> screw it, I am upgrading them just to see how they work
<RAOF> DBO: Then you could install drm-modules-source, go to /usr/src/modules/drm-modules/linux-core, and run "make".
<DBO> doing it now love
<Tinason> did anyone else experience trouble with wired connections?
<matt^^> yes
<DanaG> Why has the topic not been updated with any sort of note about the e1000e corruption issue?
<matt^^> but its on and off
<DBO> we are dumb?
<RAOF> DBO: For those playing at home, Intrepid actually has libdrm 2.*3*.1, not 2.4.1 (which is unreleased, as is 2.4.0 ;))
<matt^^> i'm especially dumb
<DBO> RAOF, see that makes a lot of sense now
<Tinason> matt^^: did you fix it?
<DBO> wow drm is a long compile
<DBO> RAOF, I ran make
<DBO> arent I suppose to run m-a somewhere here?
<RAOF> DBO: Not the way you're doing it, which is manually, but will work fine.
<DBO> ok, I ran make, now what?
<DBO> it built drm.ko
<DBO> copy it in place?'
<RAOF> Copy it to /lib/modules/$(uname -v)/updates, I think.
<DBO> there is no updates folder
<DBO> make one?
<RAOF> Yes.
<DBO> alright, now I reboot I assume?
<RAOF> Then plop in drm.ko (and possibly i810.ko while you're at it).
<DBO> i think i need i915
<RAOF> Is there a i915.ko?
<DBO> guess not
<DBO> i810 it is
<DBO> ok, its in place now too
<DBO> now I reboot?
<DBO> RAOF?
<DBO> I have many virtues, and out of all 3 of them, none of them are patients and 3 of them are useless!
<RAOF> Hm.  You may wan to "make i915.o", actually.
<DBO> error
<RAOF> You should be able to simply stop X and then modprobe -r drm
<RAOF> Then modprobe -vvv drm
<RAOF> (To make sure it comes from foo/updates
<DBO> oh there now it worked
<DBO> make i915.o resulted in something, but not an i915.ko
<DBO> alright, I am going to go try it
<DBO> I installed your libdrm also
<DBO> good idea?
<DBO> I hope so
<RAOF> Good luck.
<DBO> be right back!
<matt^^> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<matt^^> !ask
<lukehasnoname> thank god
<DBO> ping RAOF
<DBO> there is an updated i915.ko I need
<RAOF> DBO: Pong
<DBO> where do I get it =P
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Oh, arse.  "ifeq ($(OS_HAS_GEM), 1) CONFIG_DRM_I915 := m"
<RAOF> Oh.  That was easy.
<DBO> erm, so i915.ko wont built without gem?
<RAOF> DBO: make DRM_MODULES="i915" OS_HAS_GEM=1
<RAOF> DBO: Correct.  Except, apparently, i915 won't _build_ with GEM on Ubuntu, because it needs patches against the kernel.  Urgh.
<DBO> trying
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> so I am going to have to make a custom kernel now
<DBO> is there a way to rebuilt ubuntu's current i915.ko against the new libdrm
<RAOF> I don't think it builds againt libdrm at all, does it?
<DBO> i915: disagrees about version of symbol drm_release
<DBO> sorry, drm module
<RAOF> Right.  Yes.
<RAOF> Um... dunno, really.  Sorry.
<RAOF> It might be worth kicking it into #ubuntu-x, possibly.  A bug should certainly be filed.
<hudnix_> How, I wonder, do you manually force a driver reinstall?
<RAOF> hudnix_: Depends what you mean by "driver".
<orly_owl> will ubuntu 8.10 have kde4?
<orly_owl> *kubuntu
<RAOF> Yes.
<orly_owl> Excellent.
<keisangi> hi there, i'm having troubles with intrepid ibex alpha and network manager.. every time i reboot i have to setup my network configuration manualy, network manager doesn't work at all
<keisangi> it's simple ethernet connection, no wireless or any exotic stuff
<keisangi> what could i do ?
<keisangi> each time i reboot i have to edit /etc/resolv.conf to add "nameserver 192.168.1.1
<keisangi> and ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.12/24
<keisangi> and finaly: route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<keisangi> should i delete network manager ?
<Hew> Is there a list of Intrepid release goals somewhere?
<danbh_intrepid> keisangi: wait for beta
<keisangi> danbh_intrepid, i modified /etc/network/interfaces and will probably delete network manager, i don't need it
<keisangi> thanks for the reply tho
<danbh_intrepid> keisangi: you can also try wicd in the mean time too
<keisangi> wicd ? what is that?
<danbh_intrepid> google it
<danbh_intrepid> you have to anyway to install it
<keisangi> hum i c
<keisangi> maybe nice for everyone else who can't edit interfaces file
<keisangi> time to reboot and test
<danbh_intrepid> keisangi: interfaces doesnt support my nic, so I have to use wicd
<lukehasnoname> Is there a standard place to install virtual machines?
<keisangi> hum work better now :)
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to make VLC 9.2 not quite so ugly?
<lukehasnoname> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<lukehasnoname> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:1008: (snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<lukehasnoname> The error my firefox console prints when I try to watch flash videos using flashplugin-nonfree on intrepid 64
<DanaG> Mmm, ipw2200 is using 60% CPU.  Yay.
<RAOF> nvidia's blob finally doesn't suck at dual head!  I now get to experience all the _other_ bugs compiz exposes in it!
<DanaG> Hmm, new driver?
 * DanaG wishes they'd fix the damn 96 drivers.
<RAOF> Whatever the latest 177 drivers are finally report correct display dimensions, so windows don't maximise across both screens.
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something I just learned: don't leave a cardbus card in the slot while moving a laptop...............
<DanaG> I just had to open this old Toshiba laptop to remove the remnants of the interior part of the slot, so they wouldn't float around and short things.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> s/they/it/
<RAOF> Whoops.  How'd that hapen?
<DanaG> Put the laptop in my bag with a USB 2.0 card sticking out the side.
<RAOF> Ah.  Cue torsion?
<DanaG> It must've gotten bashed on the side... a plastic part of the slot assembly actually broke.
<DanaG> That would've been an impact directly along the axis it slides along.
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to make VLC 9.2 not quite so ugly?
<RAOF> Use totem? :)
<RAOF> More seriously, are you using the QT build?
<RAOF> If so, presumably QT themes will be able to make the world less ugly.
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Yes, in 9.2 it's only QT
<saiki> and um.. coders here?
<saiki> any*
<timboy> I have set up my nvidia to use twinview and it treats both of my monitors as one big monitor so when i maximize my window it puts it over both screens how do I fix this?
<lhnn> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should take me from hardy to intrepid right?
<saiki> as far as I know
<lhnn> because when i enter that, it tells me it's only going to update serveral packages, like putting the kernel to 2.6.24-19, which is still hardy
 * DanaG uses qgtkstyle for qt4 apps.
<lhnn> I just did an evil thing
<lhnn> sudo perl -p -i -e 's/hardy/intrepid/g' /etc/apt/sources.lst && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RAOF> lhnn: I suppose you could do that.  I'd've used sed, though :)
<RAOF> And, obviously, do-release-upgrade -d would've done it too, and with some smarts to work around common problems.
<bullgard4> Will Intrepid include a better bookmark management for Epiphany?
<lhnn> I've never heard of that command before RAOF
<lhnn> again, I thought apt-get dist-upgrade was supposed to do it
<lhnn> but it wasn't doing it without me rigging it
<cypherdelic> good job, the current alpha is quite stable, ive ran all the way through from apha 1 :)
<lukehasnoname> What is the name of the package (applet, w/e) that sits in the top right corner, asking if I want to logout, shutdown, etc?
<jack_distortion> hi all
<ikonia> hello jack_distortion
<cypherdelic> *happy* today is beta release :)
<cypherdelic> gnome 2.24 migration was competely succesful on my system, the system is very stable, tooo
<ikonia> migration ?
<cypherdelic> upgrade ;)
<ikonia> it just updates the package, what part is a migration ?
<cypherdelic> migration: mow from one to another
<ikonia> so basiclly you typed "apt-get upgrade"
<cypherdelic> basically yes
<ikonia> right so not realyl a "migration"
<ikonia> some packages got updated as they have done almost nightly
<cypherdelic> no not my pcs still at the same place
<ikonia> still in the same place ?
<cypherdelic> narf
<ikonia> narf ?
<cypherdelic> just forget what i meant with migration
<gnomefreak> if anyone knows how to sign an email in claws-mail please let me know how. I already have the plugin and its enabled. the key is defined in prefferences AFAIK and it still says cant find key
<ikonia> gnomefreak no idea
<cypherdelic> people of ##kernel told me to try a kernel.org 2.6.27 to resolve my Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271367, but that is not the way i can contribute to ubuntu. Any ideas, how to go on or provide more inmormations?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271367 in linux "Intrepid and Kernel 2.6.27: MSI Digivox mini II (V3.0) [Afatech DVB-T 2] not detected" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> cypherdelic wait for them to ask for more specific information
<ikonia> cypherdelic: isn't ubunt 8.10 using 2.6.27 any way
<cypherdelic> it ddont seem anyone even accepted the bug since a week now
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: the kernel team are normally good with repling to bugs
<ikonia> cypherdelic: there are a lot of bugs to fix
<RAOF> cypherdelic: If, by "beta release" you mean "bete *freeze*", then yes :)
<cypherdelic> RAOF: cool, heyaa - *drops out champagne* *FUMP*
<elmargol> if i use kde4 + nvidia my gpu crashes and it looks like I'm on LSD :D
<gnomefreak> and you say thats a bug?
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: ikonia: thats why i try to provide as much information as possible
<elmargol> it is :D
<gnomefreak> elmargol: screenshots?
<elmargol> gnomefreak: no way I can make a screenshot
<elmargol> I have to hardreboot after this
<gnomefreak> good point
<cypherdelic> i always know KDE is an evil drug
<RAOF> Camera?
<cypherdelic> maybe some thousand overblending effects, whats your card?
<gnomefreak> what does ctrl+alt+F4 do? it should send you to tty
<elmargol> I think thats what you get if you use the most recent kernel :D
<gnomefreak> tty4
<gnomefreak> elmargol: did you just install nvidia drivers and you got this?
<cypherdelic> elmargol: hm no, im with nvidia-onboard and 177.76 glx, no problem with 2.6.27-4.6
<cypherdelic> luckily im with a sneaky gnome
<elmargol> cypherdelic: do you use the nonfree driver?
<gnomefreak> elmargol: use envy or jocley to install the drivers, i have a feeling you didnt
<gnomefreak> elmargol: its not final yet
<elmargol> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7900 GS (rev a1)
<gnomefreak> and not in our repos
<cypherdelic> elmargol: is nvidia-glx-177 non-free?
<gnomefreak> elmargol: you use 177 driver
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: no
<cypherdelic> how to install that from intrepid base?
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: download the .run or .bin(not sure hwat one it is) and install it
<cypherdelic> or is it a beta from nvidia.com somewhat?
<gnomefreak> s/install/run
<gnomefreak> it hasnt been released yet
<gnomefreak> not sure what part of devl they are in
<gnomefreak> devel
<gnomefreak> be back in a bit smoke than look up drivers for you
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: if it is not released, where should i download it?
<rconan> well... i was about to try 2.6.27-4 with nvidia on mine but i get an error to do with uvesafb
<rconan> i think i heard someone saying something about this
<elmargol> I can not use jockey since it is broken atm
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: read my last post
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: i have no nvidia devel with i version count higher that 1.77.76
<cypherdelic> i mean 177.76
<gnomefreak> that is the highest in repos
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: http://www.petitiononline.com/nvfoss/ read that. i can find them im sure but the breakage and friends in that post doesnt sound good
<gnomefreak> ok done signing it now looking for them
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: there is no drivers yet, atleast publicly released at this time
<gnomefreak> be back need to restart
<bullgard4> Will Intrepid include GNOME 2.24?
<rconan> bullgard4, it already does
<cwillu> the ubuntu release cycle was originally made to follow gnome's releases iirc
<bullgard4> rconan: Thank you for your information.
<rconan> i didn't know gnome used a time based release cyce
<gnomefreak> every 6 months
<rconan> the ubuntu one defnitely makes sense then
<ikonia> rconan: not for all situaitons
<cwillu> who is InvisibleHeero and why is he poking me :(
<ikonia> cwillu: he's a troll
<ikonia> cwillu what did he do
<cwillu> * Received a CTCP VERSION from InvisibleHeero
<cwillu> not in any channel I'm in though
<ikonia> no, I know
<ikonia> I'll sort it
<cwillu> """afallenhope> if you're so concerned I'm sorry I fucking versioned you I clicked the wrong button. http://seclists.org/bugtraq/2008/Mar/0376.html you might want to update your client"""
<ikonia> on it
<badp_> Hello. As of yesterday's round of updates, sound on my laptop is fully broken.
<badp_> Pulseaudio didn't ever really work, but now ALSA fails as well
<badp_> while espeak and sonata work flawlessly.
 * badp_ is baffled.
<cwillu> my work on badp_'s laptop is complete
<kimus> hi, anyone?
<kimus> I've a problem with NetworkManager
<cwillu> ikonia, thanks.  I wouldn't have minded if he was prettier, but his facial hair just doesn't do it for me :/
<kimus> NM is not working for me
<ikonia> cwillu: he's been a bit of a pain all day in here, he lurks in another channel I'm in
<kimus> NM doesn't connect to wired or wireless networks. a simple dhclient eth0 works fine in the console
<cwillu> kimus, I'm running under the assumption that if you're smart enough to run an alpha, you're smart enough to ask good questions, and so excuse my impatience, I'm sure you're typing a really good description of your problem as we speak :)
<cwillu> ah, see?  :)
<cwillu> logged in?
<kimus> hello cwillu, i'm typing telegram msg because till today no one answer my calls :-D
<cwillu> upgrade or fresh install?
<kimus> so, the problem is quite simple. NM does not connect to any network but from console works fine wired (dhclient) and wireless (wpa_supplicant + dhclient)
<kimus> it's a upgrade
<kimus> but I allready had NM0.7
<cwillu> any previously weird configuration via network-admin or /etc/network?
<kimus> cwillu: I think not
<kimus> not connection to a wired network is stupid :-D
<cwillu> nm-applet | right click | edit connections | wired tab | auto eth0 | edit, does it say connect automatically?
<kimus> cwillu: the problem is not the detection... it tries to connect, tries..., and still tries... and in the end it does not connect  :-)
<kimus> cwillu: tries to connect for a long time and in the end does not !!... I removed the default Auto eth0... and now I have Auto Ethernet and Auto eth0 :-) full of bugs thos NM i think
<cwillu> kimus, how was 0.7 installed previously?  ppa?
<kimus> hum... was a rep. let me see
<kimus> cwillu: ok was ppa: http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu
<kimus> cwillu: so, need to reinstall ?
<cwillu> is that ppa still active?  from synaptic, does selecting network-manager -> package | force version give you any options?
<kimus> no, the upgrade unintalled it
<kimus> u*unchecked
<cwillu> can you check network-manager / network-manager-gnome though?
<cwillu> if it had a higher version number than intrepids, you may still be running the network manager from the ppa, even though the ppa is disabled  (just tripped over that on a banshee install)
<kimus> the versions installed is svn20080908
<Ienorand> How is flash working out in Ibex so far (Bug #192888) ? same issues as Hardy?
<cwillu> !info network-manager
<kimus> cwillu: ok, could be that. though in hardy worked :-D
<cwillu> Ienorand, it's fixed for a while in intrepid (we're running flash10)
<cwillu> Ienorand, flash10 has unrelated crashy issues, but it's the only viable fix for that bug
<kimus> cwillu: I will revert to intrepid and let you know
<cwillu> kimus, :p
<Ienorand> cwillu: Nice, finally.
<cwillu> Ienorand, you can install the flash10 beta under hardy as well, not sure there's a package around for it right now though
<cwillu> Ienorand, installing the 32bit version of nspluginwrapper is useful to avoid taking out firefox completely (disabling and reenabling the flashplugin then allows you to just restart flash without needing to restart ff)
<Ienorand> cwillu: I have niether atm anyhow, haven't gotten round to set up my triple boot yet :D
<izike> is there is ANY way to get fglrx to work in 8.10?
 * cwillu gently directs izike towards launchpad.net
<badp_> Sorry, I dropped.
<izike> cwillu: i am there, what to look for?
<cwillu> bugs
<cwillu> success?
<ikonia> izike: ati drivers are famously bad, I suggest you wait for a stable 8.10 release
<kimus> cwillu: back and working...
<cwillu> woot
<cwillu> izike, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/247376
<kimus> cwillu: another anoying problem is that compiz never correctly starts (and no WM)... I have to go to the menu System > Preferences > Appearance to choose Normal in the effects
<cwillu> kimus, you seem to be the type that upgrades to ppa versions, any chance you've got a non-standard compiz hanging around? :)
<kimus> cwillu: lol...
<cwillu> kimus, after a relog, does running 'compiz' in a terminal start things up properly?
<kimus> cwillu: if I go to the appearance settings it starts compiz... it's only the first logon
<cwillu> kimus, i.e., after you've logged on once, it works properly there after?
<kimus> cwillu: i'm sure I havent no ppa for compiz
<cwillu> kimus, before setting it via appearance, run it from the console, there may be useful information there
<kimus> cwillu: ok, now I will not do that... when I relog again (maybe some days :-D) I will check that
<kimus> need to work... eh eh eh
<cwillu> kimus, so, um, why are you running alpha stuff on a machine you need to work?  :)
<cwillu> do you not remember the libc screwup during the hardy alphas?
<kimus> cwillu: btw, can't go to X on a machine that has a ATI mobility radeon HD3470
<cwillu> fglrx?
<kimus> cwillu: all... vesa does not work also :-p
<cwillu> if so, scroll up, and pretend your name is izike :p
<kimus> scroll... humm no info here... where is the logs ?
<kimus> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cwillu> izike, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/247376
<cwillu> bah, kimus :p
<cwillu> !info network-manager
<izike> cwillu:is there anyway to come back to 8.04?
<cwillu> izike, technically yes, although it's not simple
<kimus> cwillu: now I have the default xorg.conf settings done with dpkg-reconfigure
<izike> cwillu:i do want to do it
<cwillu> izike, applying one of the workarounds listed in that bug report is almost certainly going to be easier than downgrading
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7~~svn20080908t183521+eni0-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 243 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<cwillu> izike, if you have the means to do a backup, then backing up your home directory, reinstalling 8.04, and then restoring your homedirectory should get just about everything back to normal (aside from any system level changes you made;  your desktop settings themselves should all stick around)
<cwillu> izike, if everything else is largely working for you, then getting xorg fixed, and then waiting for the beta (or even the final release) before applying any further updates will probably be the least headache
<izike> cwillu:the only question is how long would it take waiting for the beta?
<cwillu> izike, downgrading consists of changing all the entries in sources.list to point to hardy sources, and then using a combination of apt, aptitude, and dpkg to force everything back down to the latest hardy versions, fixing things by hand as they break
<cwillu> izike, I believe the beta's supposed to be october 3rd, although it may still not have an easy fglrx fix (that's up to ati, although I think they said they'd have something out sometime in october)
<cwillu> izike, final will almost certainly be sometime before the end of october (intrepid being 8.10, meaning 10th month of 2008)
<cwillu> izike, might I ask what prompted you to try out intrepid?  (it's not a bad thing to try it, as long as you know what you're getting yourself in to)
<ikonia> a bigger version number no doubt
<cwillu> shush you :p
<badp_> 11:20] <cwillu> my work on badp_'s laptop is complete
<badp_> Sorry?
<cwillu> badp_, just quiping on how your audio mostly didn't work before, and now it completely doesn't work
<badp_> It worked ok before with ALSA
<cwillu> although pa doesn't deal with the hardware directly, so if alsa is broken, then alsa is broken
<cwillu> does it work out of the box typically?
<cwillu> might try a livecd
<badp_> I haven't changed the configuration
<badp_> except I had set all the boxes in System > Prefs > Sound to ALSA
<cwillu> was it a fresh install though?
<badp_> It also worked with freshly updated Intrepid alpha6
<badp_> Nope, not a fresh install.
<cwillu> can you running a livecd?
<badp_> I tried burning livecd's but apparently none of my burners is able to burn anything right. <.<
<badp_> *cd recorders
<cwillu> there's no real reason pulseaudio should not work, beyond the typical 'some legacy app grabbed the audio device before pa did'
<blue-frog> badp_: there's a bug after the latest update for the sound. no sounds will play from now on
<badp_> ...but espeak DOES work
<badp_> TeamSpeak DOES work
<badp_> Sonata DOES work
<badp_> It's all the rest that doesn't
<cwillu> blue-frog, I'm fully updated, works fine for me
<badp_> "legacy apps" are fine
<blue-frog> cwillu: you are lucky then. after this morning's update, ogg and mp3 do not play in totem or rhytlbox
 * badp_ runs another aptitude update apgrade
<badp_> no sound updates
<badp_> OSS test sound DOES work, but setting all on OSS does not
<elmargol> Does jockey-kde work for you?
<badp_> I have gnome apps only.
<blue-frog> badp_: yes oss test is thze only test working for me, alsa and pulse test gives error
<elmargol> badp_: does jockey-gtk work?
<badp_> elmargol, I don't have it
<cwillu> is pulseaudio running?  what errors are you getting?
<blue-frog> cwillu: do you have the new login sound (which sounds like Windows login sound)?
<badp_> cwillu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=929641
<badp_> blue-frog, that sound did work for some reason
<cwillu> blue-frog, yes, although it wasn't set
<blue-frog> badp_: yes the login sound is the only thing I can hear as well
 * cwillu leaps for joy, the old ubuntu login was soooooo amateurish
<blue-frog> cwillu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/274105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274105 in ubuntu "no sounds but for the login screen (splash screen)" [Undecided,New]
 * badp_ subscribes
<blue-frog> cwillu: almost sure it will be marked as some kind of duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/258703
<cwillu> blue-frog, I get the feeling there's a race condition going on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258703 in gnome-control-center "gnome-sound-properties cannot set sound preferences" [Low,Triaged]
<badp_> It's possible, cwillu, but...
<cwillu> blue-frog, can you pastebin a sudo lsof | grep dsp ?
<cwillu> blue-frog, and doublecheck that ps aux|grep pulseaudio shows up?
<kimus> why I cant change the /dev/net/tun with a udev rule?... it worked fine on hardy
<blue-frog> cwillu: ps gives results. lsof none
<badp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50453/
<blue-frog> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/m7f993c57
<blue-frog> kimus: Personally, I change the ownership of /lib/udev/devices/net/tun so that /net/dev/tun is created (copied apparently) with the correct permissions.
<badp_> 13:28:11 <blue-frog> cwillu: almost sure it will be marked as some kind of duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/258703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258703 in gnome-control-center "gnome-sound-properties cannot set sound preferences" [Low,Triaged]
<badp_> Nope, that has been fixed with the latest batch of updates
<badp_> Now the second tab is enabled
<blue-frog> badp_: the second tab yes but now no sound on clicking the arrows
<badp_> Well, the audio is generally speaking borked
<cwillu> blue-frog, I get some slight breakage within the sound preferences (can't preview sounds if I've messed with the theme some amount, until I disable 'play alerts...' and enable it again)
<blue-frog> badp_: yesterday, I had sound upon a click on the arrow
<badp_> but now the sound is generally borked?
<blue-frog> cwillu: I try
<cwillu> but audio on login is a bit weird:  I'm still guessing that you're having the audio break after the login screen audio pops up
<badp_> I mean, if totem/rhytmbox/etc. can't play the sound why should the audio applet be able to?
<cwillu> badp_, try setting your laptop to automatically log in (no delay), reboot, and see if it works 'properly'
<blue-frog> cwillu: your little tweak do nothing on my config
<cwillu> blue-frog, it wasn't a fix, except for my own very very minor breakage :p
<kimus> cwillu: the radeon HD is that bug you mentioned ... still cannot put to work
<blue-frog> cwillu: ok. anyway looking at the rror in the devices tab, there is something wrong
<blue-frog> cwillu: wow, a udev restart gives me no error for some of the tests in the devices tab
<blue-frog> cwillu: and the "click on the arrow" sound on second tab works as well
<blue-frog> going to update the bug report with those info
<badp_> I think I'll try
<kimus> cwillu: cant put to work the radeon hd ...
<cwillu> kimus, have you tried the workarounds listed on that bug report (installing the appropriate hardy packages)?
<cwillu> kimus, I don't have an ati to test with
<cwillu> or at least, one that uses fglrx
 * cwillu wishes launchpad wasn't so slow :(
<blue-frog> badp_: seen your thread, same stuff for me
<badp> I did that, nothing changed
<badp> I still hear the sound at startup
<badp> and now...
<badp> now the arrows in Sound Preferences do work
<badp> although I heard the login sound from the Default scheme
<badp> not Ubuntu's
<badp> Hmm, I can hear the sounds on that tab but the tests still fail o.O
<badp> Yeah, a reboot fixed.
<badp> Thank you.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there. I am testing intrepid and it is extremely cool, but deskbar-tracker integration is not working (package libdeskbar-tracker) is it normal?
<fir3> hi
<fir3> is it possible to keep the /home folder when installing intrepid?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> fir3: do you mount it separately or is it a subdirectory of /
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<fir3> subdir
<Le-Chuck_ITA> my guess would be not unless intrepid implented something specific
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but if you have a partition to use for /
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then you can delete everything but homes and _move_ all the subdirs of /home to /
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and then mount the old partition as homes :)
<fir3> i only have 15gb of free space so i would run into problems with separate partitions :/
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well, perhaps (but I am unsure) if you delete manually everything but /home, and don't check the "format" checkbox in the partitioner
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it should work, but somebody please comment on this
<fir3> is it possible to clean up a hardy installation so i can upgrade to ii without any old configs?
<ConstantineXVI> does evolution in intrepid support exchange 2007?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the upgrade will ask you to update configs for each file in any case so why bother? The main problem is the user configuration, which you should manually move
<Le-Chuck_ITA> such as mv /home/myuser/.[^.]* MYBACKUPDIR
<Rioting_pacifist> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/update-motd_1.7_all.deb (--unpack):
<Rioting_pacifist>  there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up
<Rioting_pacifist> invoke-rc.d: initscript update-motd, action "start" failed.
<Rioting_pacifist> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<Rioting_pacifist> !pastebin | self
<ubottu> self: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rioting_pacifist> is it worth filling a bug report, i cant seam to see any for this error
<IdleOne> can someone help me trouble shoot sound issue, couple days ago I lost all sound, not sure why guessing some update broke something. any help?
<IdleOne> hmmmm nm
<IdleOne> :)
<Rioting_pacifist> kde or gnome? id guess its a pulseaudio or a kde problem, but if you want to debug the lower level sound stuff #alsa can be helpfull when people are about
<IdleOne> thanks Rioting_pacifist I will make note
<IdleOne> but sound is working again
<Rioting_pacifist> my guess is that its pulseaudio then as #alsa tends to be hardware configuration which normally doesnt fix itself
<Rioting_pacifist> neway i got to go post some stuff, if anybody has any ideas on the update-motd problem please mention my name and ill have a look when i get back
<Hobbsee> Rioting_pacifist: i didn't encounter anything of the sort.
<D_Graham> hey is Intrepid stable enough for normal usage? just using the box for email, internet, chat, and watching videos and listening to music
<Hobbsee> D_Graham: mostly.  occasionally, it can blow up
<Hobbsee> some packages don't upgrade correctly, and might need some prodding
<D_Graham> ill just continue to use it on the virtual box until it is released then
<D_Graham> Gnome 2.24  looks nice
<Mechdave> I am using it as a desktop at the moment... it seems fine except for NVIDIA drivers :)
<D_Graham> lol and I got a NVidia GeForce 6800 LOL
<Hobbsee> D_Graham: if you've seen the virtual box version - it's more or less the same as that.
<Hobbsee> stability-wise.  modulo X drivers or something, perhaps, but virtualbox stuff sometimes breaks anyway
<D_Graham> Oct 30th feels so far away
<Mechdave> kernel 2.6.27-3-generic works fine with NVIDIA but 2.6.27.4 doesn't
<D_Graham> i was just pondering doing a sudo update-manager -d
<Mechdave> I am running a update at the moment will tell you in a sec if the NVIDIA drivers are working again :)
<D_Graham> kk
<Rioting_pacifist> D_Graham: i would recomend against using intrepid if you want to be able to just turn your box on and use it, intrepd
<Rioting_pacifist> wait till it reaches beta
<D_Graham> im going to wait till Oct 30th but use my vbox
<eythian> 2.6.27-4-generic, and nvidia is working fine
<bugabundo_work> kimus: ping
<TheBase> hello
<bugabundo_work> anybody else having pidgin crashing on irc?
<CarlFK> ifup is doing something strange - (works ok on my 8.4 box)  I am doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QemuPxe - sudo ifup br0 says "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801  Failed..."  full text: http://dpaste.com/80475/
<bugabundo_work> is qemu booting livecd isos for anyone?
<CarlFK> bugabundo_work: did a few weeks ago
<CarlFK> havnt tried sense
<bugabundo_work> thanks CarlFK.
<bugabundo_work> CarlFK: mine either blocks on initram of at GDM
<bugabundo_work> they released a new version of qemu today
<bugabundo_work> that fixed the keyb layout..
<CarlFK> any idea what ver of qemu is in ibex?  (I know it is .9.2, cuz all builds are .9.2 :)
<bugabundo_work> CarlFK: 0.9.1-5ubuntu3
<CarlFK> bugabundo_work: but what revesion of qemu is that ?
<bugabundo_work> what do you mean?
<bugabundo_work> CarlFK: how can I log the output of qemu?
<CarlFK> if a qemu bug was fixed and committed to trunk Aug 1, how would I know if that fix is included in ﻿ 0.9.1-5ubuntu3
<bugabundo_work> ahh
<bugabundo_work> reading the changelogs
<bugabundo_work> some thing like changelogs.ubuntu.com
<bugabundo_work> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/q/qemu/
<bugabundo_work> or at LP CarlFK
<edp> i've a little question, is the alpha 6, a bit stable?
<bugabundo_work> is nay alpha stable? edp
<bugabundo_work> intrepid is working fine for most people
<CarlFK> edp: I use it on my main laptop
<edp> noooo bugabundo_work, but i wanna know if i can switch to unstable
<xomp> intrepid raped my mother, and killed my father
<xomp> so... :P
<bugabundo_work> but if you wish to upgrade you need to be aware of something edp
<edp> xomp, lowl
<edp> bugabundo_work, i already updated ubuntu version 7.10  to 8.04
<bugabundo_work> edp what do you mean by "unstable"?
<bugabundo_work> this is not debian
<edp> and i've suceeded, i'm not a noob lol
<CarlFK> edp: don't do it on your main box
<CarlFK> if you on;y have one box, don't do it
<edp> bugabundo_work, exact lol, i wanna know if i'll get trouble if i upgrade my version right now
<CarlFK> edp: maybe.
<bugabundo_work> no more trouble then anybody else
<bugabundo_work> be ready for problems, breakgesg, data lost... anything at all
<edp> yess, but are there big known bugs?
<CarlFK> edp: yes.
<edp> CarlFK, like?
<bugabundo_work> if you are able to get yourself out of trouble, great... if not, and you NEED YOUR MACHINE remain on a stable version
<xomp> like what I've stated previously edp :P
<edp> xomp...
<edp> bugabundo_work, don't understood a thing
<xomp> I should try intrepid on my laptop since I'm now dual-booting Hardy on my desktop :)
<bugabundo_work> on the other hand, upgranding soon, will help you catch bugs, and get them fixed before RC is released... bugs reported after get can only get fixed on the next version, edp
<CarlFK> edp: no clue.  given your questions, 'don't' is the correct advice
<bugabundo_work> xomp: update-manager -d
<xomp> bugabundo_work, danke :)
<bugabundo_work> ohh and PLEASE don't forget to make backups xomp
<xomp> bugabundo_work, well I'm not concerned about backups since my main ubuntu system is on the desktop.
<CarlFK> edp: if you can deal with problems, including loosing everythign, then do it.  otherwise, don't.
<edp> is it pertinent to install the alpha on a virtualbox to see?
 * bugabundo_work almost sounded like a WWE Public Announcement: "please don't try this at home, or school" 
<Hobbsee> hm, backups.  I should do that.
<bugabundo_work> edp there is a bug that doesn't allow ibex to run on VB :(
<edp> loosing everything is the worst that can happen... i upgraded many ubuntus, and i never get that pb
<bugabundo_work> even qemu is having trouble
<edp> oh? really?
<mvo> fglrx users should not upgrade currently
<bugabundo_work> I never lost a single file on an upgrade
<edp> i'm using nvidia drivers
<bugabundo_work> but IT CAN HAPPEN
<bugabundo_work> and murphys law says it WILL happen
<bugabundo_work> me too edp
<edp> yess, the possibility of dying in driving a car is still there, but you drive lol
<xomp> I've got a rocking ATI mobility radeon M7 in my laptop lol, Intrepid should be fun :D
<bugabundo_work> mvo:  how is that going? are you going to get it fix until RC or only post release?
<bugabundo_work> mvo shouldn't there be something about ATI cards on the release notes??
<bugabundo_work> update-manager could also show a notification....
<mvo> bugabundo_work: we should release note it, update-manager will also notify the user about it
<edp> the kernel freeze is still ok?
<mvo> (and transition the user away from it if needed)
<xomp> but maybe I can get support for my built-in wifi card "orinoco based" added by default on the next ubuntu release :D
<bugabundo_work> mvo is it only 3D support or even OpenSource driver that has the problem?
<bugabundo_work> xomp I have an intel 4965 and can't use it... either my rf kill switch won't turn it on, or NM gives me timeouts! :(
<bugabundo_work> my webcam lost support with kernel 2.6.27... bah
<xomp> wow that's kind of unexpected with Intel products working on linux systems hehe
<bugabundo_work> so many show-stoppers.
<bugabundo_work> never had any trouble with my bg2200
<bugabundo_work> but this 4965 is a real piece of ch@@t
<edp> bugabundo_work, i've a 4965 tooo lol
<edp> and that's why i wanna go on intrepid
<bugabundo_work> the first time it got unplug... support fixed that after several months of me complaining... now kernel 2.6.27 stop supporting my soft rf_kill switch
<edp> i read this card will be integrated in 2.6.27
<bugabundo_work> edp I came to ibex even before alpha1 come out just to get that working...
<bugabundo_work> it is supported
<bugabundo_work> just not the rf_kill switch
<edp> bugabundo_work, what is the rf_kill switch?
<bugabundo_work> if you have a HARD button you should be fine... soft kill is worse
<bugabundo_work> ahh edp, it's the button that turns it on and off
<edp> i've a laptop, dv9500 of HP,
<edp> and there is a button ( hardware ) to stop it yess
<xomp> I have a dreaded Compaq Wireless Miniport W200 wifi card (technically usb) that's built into the lid of my Compaq Evo N610C notebook lol
<bugabundo_work> mine is fn+F2
<edp> and is the card supported fine bugabundo_work ?
<bugabundo_work> test a livecd or inetboot to check it out
<edp> oooh good idea
<edp> !!
<bugabundo_work> you can use usb-creator to save you from burning a CD and just use an USB pen
<edp> didnt' thought about it
<CarlFK> bugabundo_work: have you been able to pxe boot the live cd?
<bugabundo_work> haven't tried it
<bugabundo_work> I just use inetboot (whenever the kernel works with it)
<bugabundo_work> http://openlab.jp/oscircular/inetboot/
<mvo> bugabundo_work: its only a problem with fglrx, but without fglrx people may loose 3d acceleration. the new free radeon is really good when it comes to 3d for modern cards (support the r500) but does not cover as much hw as fglrx
<bugabundo_work> just a line in grub, and I boot via the internet
<CarlFK> i tried to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot - I can get to a #root prompt, but startx locks up the box
<bugabundo_work> 200MiBs just to get to GDM
<edp> Due to an unresolved bug in the Linux kernel included in these images, they should not be used on Intel ethernet hardware supported by the e1000e driver (Intel GigE). Doing so may render your network hardware permanently inoperable.
<edp> just read this
<edp> how can i know if i've a intel ethernet hardware thing?
<bugabundo_work> lspci ? edp
<bugabundo_work> but AFAIK it only comes on servers
<bugabundo_work> but I could be wrong
<edp> says realtek,... but my wifi is intel....
<bugabundo_work> thanks mvo
<edp> 0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<bugabundo_work> edp the e1000e is eth not wifi
<edp> no pb so?
<bugabundo_work> nope
<edp> ok...
<bugabundo_work> well... murphy says you can still get hit by a meteor... but you should be fine by testing Ubuntu live CD
<bugabundo_work> I just rsync my iso almost every day and try it on qemu or from recovery console
<edp> bugabundo_work, you love murphy lol
<edp> rsync an iso?
<bugabundo_work> yep
<bugabundo_work> yeah
<edp> everyday????
<bugabundo_work> if pidgin was working on IRC I would send it to you
<bugabundo_work> just a few mibs per day
<edp> wowowo, rsync is copying directories for me....
<bugabundo_work> even the DVD was 539MiBs
<bugabundo_work> you can use it with delta
<edp> what do you do with rsync and iso files?
<bugabundo_work> and just download what has changed
<bugabundo_work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50500
<bugabundo_work> edp: here you go
<edp> what's that?
<bugabundo_work> my daily livecd rsync script
<edp> so you download everyday the new live cd?
<bugabundo_work> noo
<bugabundo_work> not everyday
<bugabundo_work> just when I need to test something
<bugabundo_work> maybe 3 times a week
<bugabundo_work> as I said... its just a few MiBs... maybe 100MiBs when a lot changes...
<edp> it downloads the whole live cd isnt' it?
<bugabundo_work> nope
<bugabundo_work> just the Deltas (what changed)
<bugabundo_work> of course if you nothing it will download the all iso
<edp> logical
<edp> interessting, i didnt' know rsync could do such thiungs
<bugabundo_work> guys does mount support HTTPFS ?
<bugabundo_work> yeah... quite nice edp
<edp> really
<edp> i'm impressed
<edp> bugabundo_work, could you explain me your script?
<bugabundo_work> its quite simple
<bugabundo_work> there is some extra lines for other stuff
<bugabundo_work> but basicly it's a 4 line script
<edp> yeah, but i muss dl an i386
<bugabundo_work> what are your doubts?
<bugabundo_work> if you have a 386 CPU, sure
<bugabundo_work> I have a C2D
<edp> me too
<edp> so i muss just run the script as it is pasted?
<bugabundo_work> use http://paste.ubuntu.com/50503
<edp> okay thanks dude!!!
<edp> bugabundo_work, you're a roxor
<bugabundo_work> what did you just call me!?!?!?!?
<Rioting_pacifist> hmm i wiped my chroot and am trying to bootstrap a system but it cant configure dbus ?
<edp> bugabundo_work, you rox... is it an insult?
<bugabundo_work> I still don't know what rox or roxor is, edp
<bazhang> rocks, ie great
<edp> bugabundo_work, exactly
<bugabundo_work> ahh
<bugabundo_work> ok
<darthanubis> one core is running 6degrees warmer
<darthanubis> and I have no flash in firefox
<darthanubis> I had to uninstall pusleaudio
<bugabundo_work> darthanubis: hardy or intrepid?
<darthanubis> I don't want to have to resinstall alpha6 just to fix these issues
<darthanubis> this is the intrepid channel right?
<bugabundo_work> yes
<darthanubis> yeah Ibex
<bugabundo_work> but sometimes hardy users come by
<darthanubis> pulseaudio I believe I can straighten out
<darthanubis> the flash thingy, makes no sense
<darthanubis> and the 6degrees is odd as well
<darthanubis> but the system is fast and stable
<bugabundo_work> pulse audio should be fine
<bugabundo_work> not many new bugs for it in the past few days
<bugabundo_work> flash is always that thing... either works or it won't ever...
<bugabundo_work> give gnash a try
<bugabundo_work> diff temps may either be faulty sensor or bad soft
<darthanubis> hmm
<igormorgado> hi there. In ubuntu+1 I having some problems with KVM .72 and intel vmx regards real mode, ppl in #kvm, told me about .75 fix some problems related, will ubuntu+1 be shipped with .72?
<Rioting_pacifist> hmm i wiped my chroot and am trying to bootstrap a system but it cant configure dbus ?
<Pretto> after last update i cant play urbanterror
<Pretto> i am getting the following  error
<Pretto> http://pastebin.com/f3f91ed23
<Pretto> any help?
<igormorgado> man intrepid isnt for playing games, is to fix bugs
<Rioting_pacifist> Pretto: are you on intrepid
<Pretto> Rioting_pacifist, yes
<Rioting_pacifist> try upgrading somebody came in earlier with audio problems that fixed themselves
<joaopinto> igormorgado, playing a game can be considered testing
<Pretto> i think the same joakim`
<Pretto> ops
<Pretto> joaopinto,
<igormorgado> joaopinto: not with that report.
<Pretto> and it looks like a bug to me, since i was able to play before the last update
<joaopinto> igormorgado, you were complaining about the gaming, not about the bug report format :)
<igormorgado> joaopinto: in fact one lead to another =D
<Rioting_pacifist> has anybody installed intrepid from bootstrap? i could really do with a good howto as i dbus not configuring is too vague to get anything usefull from google
<joaopinto> Pretto, you could try to file a bug report against pulseaudio
<Pretto> joaopinto, looks like   the only way :D
<igormorgado> Pretto: there is another way, fix the problem and submit a diff
<Pretto> igormorgado, trying that right now
<Pretto> i need to  reboot
<igormorgado> Pretto: that is good. =D
<igormorgado> Pretto: bye!
<igormorgado> anyone has tested kvm in ubuntu+1?
<igormorgado> Rioting_pacifist: i dont have installed intrepid from bootstrap yet =/
<igormorgado> Rioting_pacifist: what is you exact problem with dbus?
<igormorgado> Rioting_pacifist: what do you mean about configure dbus? create devices? create conf files?
<Rioting_pacifist> dpkg cant configure it
<Pretto> solved :D
<igormorgado> Rioting_pacifist: tried dpkg-reconfigure -plow?
<igormorgado> Rioting_pacifist: which exact package are you trying to configure?
<Pretto> i just had to uncoment two lines in /etc/pulse/default.pa  load-module module-alsa-sink   and  load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:1,0
<Rioting_pacifist> im trying to install kubuntu-desktop , but during the install it chokes on dbus i get http://pastebin.com/m7d6b038a
<dfgas> how do i get nspluginwrapper installed on 8.04? i keep on geting grey boxes in flash
<Rioting_pacifist> invoke-rc.d: initscript dbus, action "start" failed.  <seams to be the start of the problems i can stick the entire thing on pastebin if it will help though
<Rioting_pacifist> dfgas: this is the channel for 8.10 but that sounds like an nspluginwrapper bug just restart firefox
<dfgas> i have to do it constantly
<dfgas> thats my problem  :(
<igormorgado> Rioting_pacifist: I add a -x to scripts to check where is failing
<igormorgado> the problem maybe is messagebus user already exists is returning FALSE and exiting installation
<igormorgado> 1. delete user or 2. edit script to avoid/skip this check
<igormorgado> imho, do 1 first.
<Rioting_pacifist> erm which script do i add -x to
<igormorgado> /var/lib/dpkg/dbus.postinst
<Rioting_pacifist> i tried 1 before but no luck
<igormorgado>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/dbus.postinst
<igormorgado> forgot /info
<igormorgado> =D
<igormorgado> post output.. I will check
<Rioting_pacifist> http://pastebin.com/d5c9add8d
<Rioting_pacifist> tried adding -x to invoke-rc.d  but nothing usefull came back
<igormorgado> its failing on /etc/init.d/dbus start
<igormorgado> ok. remove that -x
<igormorgado> and add a -x on /etc/init.d/dbus
<igormorgado> and do /etc/init.d/dbus start
<igormorgado> paste output
<Rioting_pacifist> aparently ive not mounted /proc, which i havent, how would i mount it "mount /proc /mnt/Intrepid/proc ?
<igormorgado> paste output pls
<tommydanger> does wireless work for anyone with 8.10 ?
<Rioting_pacifist> http://pastebin.com/d70b3217
<Rioting_pacifist> tommydanger: have you tried using it manually, last time i had it working the kde tool failed but i could manually get it up
<terminator> Did the Legacy Nvidia Drivers ever get fixed.  I still am using VESA and would like to use the regular video drivers since the screen flicker is killing me.
<igormorgado> try it.
<tommydanger> no haven't tried yet. I'm speaking of kubuntu, ubuntu works just fine. I can see the networks but nothing happens when I try to connect to it but oh well it's alpha software, I'll just wait ;)
<igormorgado>  mount -t proc proc mountpoint
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, do you know what is the channel for xorg development in ubuntu?
<terminator> no I don't
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or else where is the git source for the xserver-xorg-video-driver (I mean the freedesktop one?)
<Rioting_pacifist> that did the tick thx igormorgado. ill add it to the tutorill i was following incase somebody else hits the same problem
<terminator> No idea.  I'm new at this and I am lost trying to find other channels.
<igormorgado> Rioting_pacifist: no need.. this should be fixed
<Rioting_pacifist> Le-Chuck_ITA: are you looking to use the latest xorg on ubuntu
<igormorgado> Rioting_pacifist: but. will work for now
<Rioting_pacifist> Le-Chuck_ITA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgOnTheEdge may be what your looking for
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Rioting_pacifist: no no I have to respond to a bug and need git master for that driver
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I find "XF86-video-intel" now XF86 sounds bad to me but perhaps it's the one
<wst> Le-Chuck_ITA: #ubuntu-x
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks!
<Rioting_pacifist> #ubuntu-dev may also be worth looking at
<Nece228> ibex will not have new theme :((
<Nece228> again...
<Nece228> if so then they should dramatically improve performance of system
<Nece228> because theres nothink to do more
<nemo> say, can the next version of ubuntu request users exit firefox *BEFORE* running a firefox update?
<nemo> getting sick of people showing up in firefox channel looking for support 'cause their profile got screwed up
<nemo> also, it'd be nice if firefox -safe-mode was in Applications->Internet
<nemo> that seems like a minor change
<danbh_intrepid> nemo: there is a little notification icon
<Nece228> "For the Intrepid Ibex, the development team will prepare an unbelievable desktop, with amazing performance, that will work on mostly any computer (be it a high-end workstation or an old and dusty Pentium III machine)."
<Nece228> is this true?
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: well. that's after installing
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: at that point, we then get users saying they can't start their profile or things are broken
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: 'cause localstore.rdf (stupid thing) got corrupted
<nemo> localstore.rdf gets way too easily corrupted
<nemo> and then of course need to tell them how to run -safe-mode  when we can just tell windows users to look for Firefox (Safe Mode) in their program menu
<nemo> it'd be nice if that was a Firefox-safe-mode.desktop entry
<danbh_intrepid> nemo: well, you should put your idea on launchpad, I think.  If things are breaking, it merits discussion
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: hm. best area? just under firefox bugs ?
<danbh_intrepid> nemo: or, maybe its a ff bug, and firefox shouldnt kill itself when it upgrades?
<danbh_intrepid> nemo: does firefox force a restart when it upgrades in windows?
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: yep
<danbh_intrepid> nemo: if so, maybe you should file under update-manager.  But,  you are talking to the wrong person here.  I really dont know
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: and it does it *BEFORE* applying the upgrade :)
<danbh_intrepid> nemo: yeah, then update-manager
<danbh_intrepid> or maybe both
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: btw, my mom is running a manual fsck as we speak
<nemo> I hope the bug on automating that goes through
<nemo> she was a little freaked out by it
<igormorgado> mommies do not run fsck
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/58430  <- bug for making that friendlier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 58430 in ubuntu-meta "Command-line recovery required when fsck reports an unexpectedy inconsistency" [Low,Confirmed]
<nemo> igormorgado: my mommy is
<nemo> igormorgado: hell. I've had her run more complicated things :)
<igormorgado> h4x0r mommy
<nemo> igormorgado: of course, what I really need to figure out is why her laptop did not automatically suspend
<nemo> power settings may be not setup right
<nemo> or maybe ACPI was disabled due to prior issues in older kernels
<nemo> (she left it on battery all night)
<igormorgado> write in a t-shirt. My mommy is 1337
<nemo> heh
<nemo> My mommy is a 1337 h4x0r
<nemo> not bad
<nemo> will consider this
<nemo> given she is 55, I'm proud of her. she's also an RN
<igormorgado> in fluffy pink letters
<nemo> as a kid, she'd be painstakingly typing basic programs into our trs-80
<nemo> she didn't know what they *did* but she could type 'em in fine
<nemo> for little racing games and stuff
<igormorgado> oh. I remember those days.
<igormorgado> then my first apple 2.. and a msx.. and a XT , amiga, 386.. linux..
<nemo> igormorgado: yeah, I went to linux right after windows 3.1
<igormorgado> me too.
<nemo> at the time, I was a bit pissed off. wordperfect 5.1 FTW - who needs WYSIWYG?
<igormorgado> fvwm, olwm, mwm, and thigs like that
<nemo> plus, all that time memorising dos commands...
<nemo> had most of base dos memorised - that was a much smaller set than my /usr/bin dir :)
<nemo> # ls /usr/bin | wc -l
<nemo> 3213
<igormorgado> yes. but in may first linux days I got to <TAB><TAB> and tried to learn the usage of all those commands.
<nemo> heh.
<nemo> well. there weren't as many back then :)
<nemo> $ ls -l /usr/bin/\[
<nemo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 34824 2008-04-04 02:42 /usr/bin/[
<nemo> did ones like that weird you out? :)
<igormorgado> i got a lot of them. of course not learned half of them, and mastered just 10%
<igormorgado> in that days? i dunno.. today just a test =D
<igormorgado> [ -x bla ]
<igormorgado> =D
<nemo> hm. only one reference? weird.  I'd think that would be hardlinked
<nemo> you'd think one app would do [, ] etc
<igormorgado> i never
<nemo> oh. \] no such file or directory. hm
<igormorgado> apps should be commands =D
<nemo> oh. right. is a parameter. duh
<igormorgado> yes
<igormorgado> basic about sintax: COMMAND [parameters]
<nemo> aaanyway. need to file those bugs
<carsten1> hi... i recently switched to intrepid and now direct rendering stopped working. i have radeon 9600 and i'm using the radeon driver. glxinfo says "extension glx missing" and segfaults. logfile says (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled and (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) can anybody help me? :)
<igormorgado> I remember the days when you have to learn how a computer works before work with a computer. today users think in computer as they think about the wash machine, just turn on
<danbh_intrepid> carsten1: heh, thats funny, you have an ati card, yet, its complaining about nvidia drivers?
<carsten1> yes ;)
<nemo> igormorgado: I didn't have to know how my trash-80 worked :)
<nemo> igormorgado: ooh. remember fast-forwarding the tapes to find the program you wanted half way through the tape? :)
<danbh_intrepid> carsten1: so x segfaults when it tries to start?
<igormorgado> sure. I was talking about this yesterday with some friends. they do not believe
<carsten1> danbh_intrepid: no, x runs fine, except for dri. glxinfo segfaults
<crd1b> carsten1: you just need to uninstall nvidia-glx-*
<carsten1> crd1b: I'll try that, thanks!
<carsten1> *restarting x*
<Hew> My sound seems to break (some process using it?). Anyone know how I can reset my sound / kill processes with a lock on sound / list processes using sound?
<carsten1> hooray! worked :)
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/274468 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274468 in firefox "Have firefox ask user to exit firefox *BEFORE* updating." [Undecided,New]
<danbh_intrepid> mmm, I think you should describe the actual bug, rather than your proposed solution.  Put the solution in the summary
<danbh_intrepid> but..... maybe im wrong
<danbh_intrepid> lets see what the ff packagers have to say
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: well. I was considering it an enhancement :)
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: enhancements put the request in the title
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: btw. I really really wish launchpad allowed linking to a comment in the scope of the bug report.  Is annoying that not only is there not a little anchor link next to the comment, but there are no hidden comment IDs so I can construct my own
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: should I file a launchpad enhancement? :)
<danbh_intrepid> nemo: you mean this?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/274468/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274468 in firefox "Have firefox ask user to exit firefox *BEFORE* updating." [Undecided,New]
<nemo> gah
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: how'd you do that?
<nemo> oh. wait
<nemo> NOT that
<danbh_intrepid> nemo: personally, I think there are two directions.  A) have firefox restart, or B) have firefox not be hostile to its on files.  I think the real bug is that firefox breaks its own files on updates
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: that's what annoys me so. there's no way to link with context
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: like in bugzilla it creates a nice #comment-1
<nemo> or whatever
<danbh_intrepid> nemo: link an html anchor link? or whatever its called?
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: well. fact is, you are changing things out from under it
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: that could easily cause inconsistency besides localstore.rdf
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: I don't think making sure firefox doesn't "break its own files" is the right answer
<nemo> firefox has a process, and ubuntu is subverting it, which is fine. it should just play along
<nemo> in a sense, firefox is a rather large and complex virtual machine.
<nemo> almost an OS in its own right.
<danbh_intrepid> nemo: yes, but isnt that what the rest of ubuntu linux does?
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: I'm sure some applications shut themselves down before updating
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: I wouldn't be able to tell you for certain. depends on the app no doubt
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: but. yes. typically in linux you can get away with that since things are loaded in memory.
<danbh_intrepid> nemo: regardless, you are correct that that little notification is a bit of a cheap fix for this issue.
<nemo> however, not everything is loaded in memory
<nemo> and that is the issue with firefox. you get some legacy stuff, some non-legacy.
<nemo> and things start crumbling
<nemo> danbh_intrepid: I know there are apps that have notifications on install, would not be hard to have firefox be one of those.  after hitting next, it shuts down all firefox instances that weren't already closed down
 * nemo adds a comment to that effect
 * crd1b thinks it's completely unreasonable to require that
<danbh_intrepid> crd1b: are you aware that firefox can apparently break if not restarted?
<crd1b> then firefox should be fixed
<danbh_intrepid> crd1b: well, welcome to the debate  : )
<danbh_intrepid> crd1b: I mean, right now, the current fix is a little vague notification in the corner of your screen.  Personally, I don't think thats enough if FF can break as a result
<nemo> crd1b: I don't think this is something "fixable"
<nemo> crd1b: any program could fail if parts of it are updated and other parts are not
<nemo> crd1b: that means any program that loads files into memory after launch
<crd1b> why would it do that?
<nemo> (configuration or libraries)
<nemo> crd1b: gee, I don't know, but why would it need a notice otherwise
<nemo> current notice is already silly
<nemo> even without the corruption you get users getting errors 'cause they didn't restart
<nemo> and firefox was, presumably, loading some chrome file
<nemo> crd1b: perhaps you would have temerity to file a bugzilla.mozilla.org bug claiming firefox shouldn't reload chrome XUL while in operation or something silly?
<DanaG> !find glut.h
<ubottu> File glut.h found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<DanaG> ummm... say what?
<void^> !info freeglut3-dev
<ubottu> freeglut3-dev (source: freeglut): OpenGL Utility Toolkit development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0-6.1 (intrepid), package size 152 kB, installed size 588 kB
<DanaG> Thanks.
 * DanaG pokes ubottu with a stick.
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: I think it must be a 37 word error message : P
<DanaG> gl/glut.h: No such file or directory
<DanaG> ... after installing that package, still.
<void^> freeglut3-dev: /usr/include/GL/glut.h
<void^> gl vs. GL maybe?
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> It's for a class lab, and the teacher is using it in Visual Studio.
<Alexia_Death> hello,
<Alexia_Death> I have an issue with the latest firefox update. it caused flash to not play audio.
<LocutusOfBorg> hello everyone
<LocutusOfBorg> can I ask something about skysentials?
<igormorgado> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<igormorgado> imho is possible to do a regex about ask to ask and do a auto reply function. =D
<Alexia_Death> my issue was sloved by installing libflashsupport
<vbabiy> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/#rnusers.hamster is this in Ubuntu 8.10
<vbabiy> as of all the updates
<tonyyarusso> All right, so I'm sure on some levels the new Xorg stuff is nice, but how on earth do I configure certain settings (eg. middle mouse button for scrolling) without the old xorg.conf setup?
<danbh_intrepid> mmm, there is a new file somewhere
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<tonyyarusso> vbabiy: yeah, hamster's included, but not installed by default and it's in universe.
<vbabiy> tonyyarusso: thanks alot
<danbh_intrepid> tonyyarusso: well, I really don't know, but the release notes claim input-hotplug is used, with keyboard settings residing in /etc/default/console-setup
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<danbh_intrepid> oh, btw, I think xorg.conf directives still work fine, so its backwards compatible..
<danbh_intrepid> tonyyarusso: last comment, take a look at xinput
<sysdoc> Where in compiz do you adjust the window sticky (sticky to other windows or view port?)
<cwillu> sysdoc, move plugin
<bsnider> can anyone listen to the stream from this site: http://www.theinternetbusinesshour.com/
<TeslaTony> Since I am running kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop at the same time, I keep getting KNetworkmanager and NetworkManager Applet (the gnome thingy) running at the same time. Is there a way to keep the KDE stuff to KDE and the Gnome stuff to Gnome? Or should I just kill one of the programs?
<cwillu> TeslaTony, NetworkManager is independant of both of them afaik.
<cwillu> you get them both running under a single session?
<TeslaTony> Yup
<TeslaTony> Under 8.04, KNetworkManager and nm-applet would stay to their respective environments
<sysdoc> cwillu: thanks for the heads up!
<TeslaTony> They aren causing any trouble, itś just odd
<cwillu> bsnider, doesn't work here, although I haven't tried very hard
<bsnider> cwillu, many thanks. you shouldn't have to try hard, is the point
<TeslaTony> Is KNetworkManager just the frontend to Network Manager 0.7?
<cwillu> believe so
<cwillu> !info knetworkmanager
<ubottu> knetworkmanager (source: knetworkmanager): KDE systray applet for controlling NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7svn830754-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<sysdoc> cwillu: Move window hasn't go the setting for it's sticky to edges. If I disable it can't move a window at all... Beryl was alot easier to tweak this stuff
<sysdoc> And at the very least find the settings, lol!
<TeslaTony> cwillu: sudo apt-get purge nm-applet it is, then
<cwillu> sysdoc, beryl is compiz fusion
<sysdoc> Yea with the compiz manager and not the Beryl
<sysdoc> Anyways, this freaking window attraction to others is set way too high, not enough screen to unstick the lil puppies
<cwillu> sysdoc, my bad, it's the one right above it called 'snapping windows' :p
<sysdoc> I thought it was the snapping also, so I disabled it and it is still sticking
<sysdoc> Then I reenabled the snappy plugin and it says that it has to disable the wobbly plugin
<cwillu> sysdoc, if disabling it didn't work, you've got a borked setup (just tried it).  There was a bugfix I noticed a day or two ago about compiz using file-based backend instead of the gconf-backend, which could be the source of your trouble
<sysdoc> cwillu: good man! thanks again for the heads up
<sysdoc> Did ya see the bug fix in the updates or off the site?
<cwillu> bsnider, if you happen to be complaining to that site, please mention that the roll-over sound-effects are really annoying, and are mixed far too loud for anyone with their speakers adjusted for listening to properly mastered music :p
<cwillu> sysdoc, update-manager's changelog
<cwillu> I think
<bsnider> cwillu, i couldn't hear any sound effects
<cwillu> bsnider, there's roll-over clicks on the flash on their front page
<cwillu> they sound like death-by-white-noise
<bsnider> you mean they sound like a george bush speech?
<cwillu> no, that's badly played trombone
<TeslaTony> I knew he was Charlie Browns teacher!
<maxb> I have a non-essential machine I'd like to try Intrepid on, currently running Hardy.  Is 'sudo update-manager -c -d' the right thing to do?
<cwillu> don't think you need the sudo, otherwise yes
<maxb> I've already done that once, but the intrepid upgrader seemed to upgrade me from hardy to hardy :-/. I've been cleaning up my packages and apt config. Shall try again.
<mvo> maxb: oh? if update-manager -d does not work for you, please post the outputof /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log to me
<maxb> mvo: http://jabberwock.vm.bytemark.co.uk/~maxb/main.log  ... it seems to have done the same again :-/
<maxb> gui went through the normal steps - spent far too little time on the "installing packages" phase to be real, and afterwards the system seems mostly unmodified
<TeslaTony> I'm using the Intel Gigabit chipset that gets fried by Alpha 6, and as a result I have no wired connection under Ubuntu. However, it works fine with WinXP Pro
<maxb> In terms of packages, that is. sources.list has been transformed as expected
<mvo> maxb: thanks, could you please put apt.log and apt-term.log up as well? that looks like a bug
<cwillu> TeslaTony, you probably didn't fry it;  they disabled the driver until they have a fix
<bsnider> TeslaTony, i thought it was supposed to be down to 10 mbps in XP after the kernel zapped it?
<maxb> Right now I have a mixture of logfiles from two attempts. I'm going to reboot, revert my sources.list to hardy, retry, and post a coherent set of logfiles
<TeslaTony> Didn't hear that last part, but I haven't checked my connection yet
<mvo> maxb: thanks, I don't mind looking at the mixed ones, it has timestamp information, so it should be ok
<maxb> If it matters, I precached most of the packages by doing an 'apt-get -d dist-upgrade' with an intrepid sources list before starting anything
<TeslaTony> bsnider, I'm running at 100mbps. So it's just a blacklist.
<maxb> but then put the sources.list back before trying the upgrade proper
<maxb> mvo: you prefer compressed or uncompressed?
<hateball> Anyone able to install on a PS3? I tried with the latest build that fixes the spufs error, but it tells me there's no installable kernel found. Skipping that and moving on to packages also leads to more broken depends. But missing openoffice depends shouldnt abort the whole installation imo...
<mvo> maxb: either way is fine
<mvo> maxb: the strange thing is that the upgrader shows no error and I really wonder why this is the case
<maxb> well, I'm glad I'm not the only one confused here :-)
<maxb> http://jabberwock.vm.bytemark.co.uk/~maxb/intrepid-upgrade-try-3/
<maxb> The single line in term.log is output from mercurial run by etckeeper
<nandersson> Why is malfunctional Shockwave Flash 8.0 r99 installed in Intrepid while Hardy has functional Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124?
<mvo> maxb: that is interessting, I wonder if that might be the cause of it. I will give it a go
<maxb> The machine in question is not being used for anything. I'm happy to purge etckeeper if you thing it might be helpful
<mvo> maxb: please see if that makes a difference
<maxb> right, here we go on another run
<mvo> maxb: my current theory is that etckeeper pre-install returns a non-zero exit code for some reason (it hooks into Dpkg::Pre-Install-Pkgs
<maxb> aha
<maxb> it looks like it's working!
<maxb> yes, this looks a lot more heathy
<W1MNK> unable to enter text on Unbutu 8.10 appliance, latest VMWare player running on Vista 32 Business
<mvo> maxb: excellent, thanks. looks like its bad at catching this error
<maxb> would the partial logs from the currently running, and working, upgrade be useful for comparison?
<maxb> partial, because it reckons it's going to take 2 hours
<ilembitov> Can anyone show me the upcoming artwork?
<Mimi> you mean this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork?action=show&redirect=ArtworkTeam
<Mimi> right?
<Rafik> hello all, I'm running a fresh install of Ibex alpha fully up to date, gnome-screensaver refuses to start.. the desktop fades to black but jump again. I was not able to install -dbgsym (Depends: gnome-screensaver (=2.22.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed)
<Rafik> So, i'm searching for the best way to report this bug
<wst> rafik: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver-dbgsym_2.24.0-0ubuntu1_i386.ddeb ?
<wst> and otherwise just report as much information as you have right now
<Rafik> wst, thanks, i'll install this. I just seen bug #273787 which is the same thing I'm talking about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273787 in gnome-screensaver "Screensaver does not start" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273787
<ilembitov> Mimi: Probably. I want to know what is actually chosen for 8.10
<sysdoc> I have that same bug as is listed above
<Kano> hi, who works on network manager?
<igormorgado> In ubuntu+1 I having some problems with KVM .72 and intel vmx regards real mode, ppl in #kvm, told me about .75 fix some problems related, will ubuntu+1 be shipped with .72?
<DanaG> http://https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Easiest fix: bring back toshiba_acpi.
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<Nabor> Hello
<cwillu> anybody know if any of the plugged memory leaks in intrepid's compiz relate to leaked video memory?
<cwillu> I'm seriously tempted to upgrade this workstation, if it means I won't have to restart X once a week due to compiz issues
<igormorgado> cwillu: you can just dont use compiz.
<danbh_intrepid> cwillu: I don't think the latest nvidia drivers  work for me yet...
<Kano> did you try
<cwillu> igormorgado, the alternative of dealing with windows that redraw on every expose is worth the pain of an X restart
<igormorgado>  cwillu i dont trust in X at all. Every critical task runs in a screen session or just in background =D
<cwillu> igormorgado, amateur :p
<cwillu> igormorgado, my critical tasks run on virtualized hardware on remote servers :p
<igormorgado> cwillu: mine too
<igormorgado> cwillu: xen ftw
<cwillu> heh
<igormorgado> cwillu: trying to go to KVM. but im having REAL problemas with kvm_intel real mode
<igormorgado> In ubuntu+1 I having some problems with KVM .72 and intel vmx regards real mode, ppl in #kvm, told me about .75 fix some problems related, will ubuntu+1 be shipped with .72?
<danbh_intrepid> beta freeze just happened
<cwillu> igormorgado, there may have been patches applied to .72 though, check if you can find a launchpad report on the bug
<Kano> well networkmanager is broken, it does not disable even when there is a manual statement in interfaces
<igormorgado> cwillu: will do
<Kano> whats the way to install the flashplugin with 64 bit without flashplugin-nonfree package?
<void^> using nspluginwrapper manually. used to be a pain, may work better now
<Kano> well the sid package does not find nspluginwrapper...
<Kano> usually it is installed automatically and it works out of the box
<juan_> im having alot of programs unexpectedly crash, but i have little/no idea whats causing it, as its still in alpha do i bother reporting thm through the automatic tool (i dont have the time to figure them all out now) or should i wait till i have the time and sort them out 1 at a time?
<danbh_intrepid> juan_: IMHO, I would wait for the beta
<juan_> what can i do to help atm then? ive mainly installed it to see if the new radeon drivers rock (which they do), but i kept a stable install to use daily
<juan_> is it worth reporting general usability issues or is that likely to be pointless till beta too
<danbh_intrepid> juan_: well, Im the only one responding, so you can only have my opinion
<danbh_intrepid> in my experience, I file bugs, and the bugs just disappear later on, and the bug report gets ignored.   I have heard that there is also an overwhelming number of bug reports, so bug reports can get ignored in general also
<danbh_intrepid> juan_: I think the best thing is if you can find previously filed bug reports, and add to them
<DanaG>  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.2/gnome-www-browser: not found
<DanaG> that's what I get when trying to click links from update-manager.
<hokmen> hello all
<hokmen> hokmen chan comes in
<hokmen> maybe you all know this name
<hokmen> i add a message
<hokmen> the upgrade process of firefox(or other web browser) may complete as you wish to
<hokmen> i did know the hash fuctions are upgraded. so i come here to ask when do you wish to complete the whole process of firefox upgrading
<hokmen> 现在我手上的firefox打开的时候，仍然默认处于脱机状态。我自己又不想去找about:config
<hokmen> 大家怎么看？
<Kano> hokmen: do you know in what channel you are?
<hokmen> now the firefox(ubuntu8.04) in my hand still be set as offline mode
<hokmen> of cause
<Kano> hokmen: you are in #kanotix not #ubuntu !
<hokmen> ok
<Kano> kanotix has got only iceweasel
<void^> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-26
<hokmen> i don't want to broadcast the message to all, so i come here, just talk to the ubuntu team
<hokmen> and thanks for fsf team, ubuntu team at these kinds of experements
<frank23> is there a GUI way of mounting file systems in kubuntu intrepid?
<Kano> well i could mount it with clicking on the icons on the left side of the filemanager
<bsnider> that will be read-only
<bsnider> you need a new entry in fstab if you want it permanently mounted with read/write permissions
<frank23> Kano: bsnider: when I click those icons (like Volume (ext3) ) nothing happens
<Kano> well it mounted ext3 here, but did not test write
<frank23> bsnider: yeah but in KDE 3 i used to be able to modify fstab in system settings
<Kano> usually ext3 must be set to allow others to write or you have to change the default user
<bsnider> if you say so. i don't know why people use kde
<bsnider> but live and let live i guess
<frank23> kde4 is not feature complete lets say... I still run gutsy. I'm just trying out intrepid
<joebob777as7> anyone else having issues with firefox crashing?
<joebob777as7> I can't browse for more than 5 minutes without browser crashing. seems to be on sites with lots of flash content
<bsnider> joebob777as7, known issue
<bsnider> frank23, you still run that old kernel?
<joebob777as7> bsnider, that's good. any ideas on when a fix is coming?
<frank23> bsnider: you mean from gutsy? yeah. what changed in the kernel since then?
<bsnider> joebob777as7, ask mozilla when they'll implement windowless mode support
<bsnider> joebob777as7, actually it's coming in ff 3.1
<bsnider> frank23, the linux kernel is the fastest moving software ever created. everything has changed several times over
<arooni> when does intrepid get relased
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<joebob777as7> bsnider, do you know if by going back to FF 2 will fix crashing? or if there is a work around for now?
<bsnider> joebob777as7, the crash is caused by flash 10's windowless mode
<bsnider> ff doesn't support it no matter what generation you go back to
<bsnider> you can use another browser  like epiphany
<joebob777as7> bsnider, what about going to flash 9?
<bsnider> joebob777as7, flash 9 isn't available in intrepid
<DanaG> How about just disabling windowless mode?
<bsnider> DanaG, i'm all for it
<bsnider> let's do it
<DanaG> I did that on my system.  It means I get back that stupid flash-over-content issue... but that's better than a crash.
<DanaG> Linux toshOLDba 2.6.24-20-generic #1 SMP Thu Jul 24 11:00:46 CEST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> heh, that hostname is worth at least half a 'nyuk'.
<W1MNK> unable to enter text on Unbutu 8.10 appliance, latest VMWare player running on Vista 32 Business
<arooni________a> in newest intrepid... have they fixed:  inability to reboot consistently, needing to retype wep hex 128bit keys upon startup, wpa not working?  (rtl-8185l chipset)
<joebob777as7> bsnider, epiphany crashes as well :( just fyi
<JediMaster> hey guys, after doing a pretty big upgrade (380 packages after about 5 days of not doing an update!) the kernel was upgraded and the nvidia driver stopped working, so I've had to reboot into the last kernel
<JediMaster> what's the name of the command that rebuilds the kernel modules for a new version?
<joebob777as7> JediMaster, welcome to the club. :) has happened several times to me since alpha 3
<JediMaster> joebob777as7: heh, I fixed it last time, as it's not the first time for me either, but I can't remember the damn command to rebuild the module lol
<JediMaster> ahh, dkms IIRC
<bsnider> JediMaster, reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source
<bsnider> are uh...you  REALLY a jedi master?
<JediMaster> bsnider: what do you think?
<bsnider> cause i'm a sith lord in need of a new hapless apprentice
<JediMaster> shame, already a master
<bsnider> so was dooku
<JediMaster> brb, looks like that sorted it, ta
<JediMaster> It just did the dkms command itself, thanks bsnider
<frank23> for some reason I get almost twice the fps running world of warcraft under wine in intrepid compared to gutsy. pretty cool
<frank23> and that's with kwin with compositing enabled
<AtomicSpark> Yeah? I'm having python issues in Gutsy
<AtomicSpark> My EVEs. They aren't mine. :(
<bsnider> gutsy?
<bsnider> why.use.gutsy
<rickyOK> i was successful gettting the alph on my compaq  laptop.....but i am wondering, when the official release comes out, will the updates get me there.....?
<frank23> bsnider: the main reason i never upgraded to hardy was a stupid little display bug in mythtv when running in KDE. that's been fixed too it seems
<rickyOK> just wanted to make sure i would not have to download the whole release again.
<jrib> !final | rickyOK
<ubottu> rickyOK: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bsnider> rickyOK, of course the updates will be there
<jrib> rickyOK: you know you can be in more than one channel right? :)
<rickyOK> i was happy that the latest alpha is oprating my atheros ar5418 chipset ok.....
<bsnider> rickyOK, i think you'll find it isn't
<bsnider> atheros stuff isn't supported by network-manager yet. it is a bug that will be fixed in the beta release
<rickyOK> so i was understanding it right, then? just keep updating as they come out, and i will end up with the same version as the official realease. yea?
<jrib> rickyOK: yeah
<rickyOK> the screen still shows the stork, i figured they would change some of those things as we go!
<bsnider> if there's a new theme it will
<rickyOK> jrib: yes, i know......about  more than one channel....thanks...
<rickyOK> my atheros chipset in the belkin n express card is working right now.....and connecting, that is how i am on the irc channel.
<rickyOK> i think the official release is for next month, right? six months after the 8.04, release; every six months....that is so good.
<bsnider> Bug #259157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<danbh_intrepid> thats my favorite bug!!
<bsnider> it's now owned by a kernel guy, not alexander
<bsnider> which is strange because i thought it was a network-manager problem, not a kernel problem
<rickyOK> mine says it is using the "ath9" and is operating in the network manager OK. it tells me networks are available and i click on them and i am connected.....
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: well, they were clear, its both
<bsnider> rickyOK, you'll have problems with it as time goes by
<rickyOK> i am checking out the link you sent....thanks....i only use this at open hot spots.....
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: the drivers are buggy, and network manager worked around the bugs?  Thats why I say its both
<bsnider> ath5k and ath9k are both considered unstable, but i think it's a network-manager issue from what alexander wrote
<Alex_Gaynor> Is there currently a known issue where flash has no sound in Ubuntu(all packages up to date on intrepid)?
<bsnider> Alex_Gaynor, if you're not having some kind of flash issues right now not all your dogs are barking
<Alex_Gaynor> Hehe, was it caused by one of the very recent ff updates(within the last day or so)?
<rickyOK> i looked at that link, and mine was kind of buggy at first....but now after doing all my updates, i have not had a problem.....anyway, i am hoping they will continue to work on that driver, at least for the faster speeds of the "n" wireless...
<rickyOK> i am not too techy, but i like learning things.....it challenges my patience.
<bsnider> rickyOK, atheros hired a dev to work on the driver you're now using full time
<rickyOK> yea, i did a little reading the other night on the net....it connects but the "ON" light does not light up, but that isn't that important.
<rickyOK> is it true that you can use the windows driver with ndiswrapper, and make it work?
<rickyOK> i have kind of set my heart on Ubuntu, because it is actively being worked on and i like that......
<bsnider> ndiswrapper is slow and buggy
<rickyOK> i read an article about microsoft telling the pc makers NOT to sell a computer without an operating system...
<bsnider> yeah, i wonder why...
<bsnider> they don't want people looking around for something free
<rickyOK> the likely hood is that if you want to put linux on the machine, you will have already given microsoft your money....
<bsnider> right, the microsoft tax
<bsnider> just build your own equipment
<rickyOK> i think that is sort of the same thing as microsoft, with netscape: ship it with the OS, and the people will use that...
<bsnider> or buy a linux laptop from dell
<Alex_Gaynor> Meh, just build your own :)
<BHSPitMonkey> I don't order pre-made desktops, and my laptop came with linux.
<BHSPitMonkey> No MS tax here.
<Alex_Gaynor> I don't order pre-made laptops :)
<rickyOK> i have checked in to that: laptops pre-loaded with linux......
<Alex_Gaynor> Where would the right place to follow flash bugs be?
<BHSPitMonkey> You can order Thinkpads with SLED, or no os
<rickyOK> i am hoping for something like that in the future....or get someone local to build your computer, then put on it what you want....
<bsnider> you can order dell laptops with ubuntu
<rickyOK> yeah
<Alex_Gaynor> Rkc computers(google for it), sells laptops with no OS, I got a barebones from them, built my own and installed intrepid :)
<rickyOK> for now i am stuck with the compaq V6310US.....
<rickyOK> the broadcom wireless went out at about 14 months, so i bought an express card....to use that.
<rickyOK> the OS does not even see the broadcom wireless anymore; it is like it does not exist...
<neil_d> I was wondering if there was going to be a 8.04.2 release ?
<rickyOK> hey, thanks for the help....gotta go for now....bye
<Rezagrats> So im guessing using the alpha of Intrepid isn't too smart
<Rezagrats> ?/
<outbri> Rezagrats: smart?
<Rezagrats> Like if im using it for school work and stuff.
<outbri> Rezagrats: I've got everything working - now. The nvidia driver didn't work, I had to use 173 instead of 177.
<outbri> But other than that, I haven't had any problems.
<outbri> YMMV, of course.
<Rezagrats> Ive heard some people say that their stuff gets broken, like actual hardware breaking.
<outbri> I've gone through the last two alphas and none of that has happened.
<Rezagrats> Well im just asking cause i don't have the money to be replacing my hardware.
<outbri> Oh, one other thing that happened on the lastest upgrade: all my pidgin data is gone. Not that big of a deal, but not sure why it deleted it. So if you upgrade I'd backup everything.
<outbri> If you don't want to mess around with stuff here and there, I'd recommend waiting until it comes out in October.
<Rezagrats> I don't upgrade, fresh install always (data is backed up in a partition on the same harddrive thouhg)
<outbri> I probably won't be doing much beta testing after this: it was too much trouble on the rest of the alphas to get my dual screens configured, various programs stuff, and all the users settings I had to redo. I'm not smart enough to be able to fix everything, though I have so far. I doubt it'll break any physical hardware.
<DanaG> "Your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted."
<DanaG> "Your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted."
<DanaG> "Your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted."
<DanaG> ... every time I go to a different page.
<DanaG> Isn't once enough?
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: is that really happening?
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: if so, thats a good thing
<Rezagrats> What browser ?
<DanaG> Not having it pop up and go away repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly,
<DanaG> Show it... and KEEP it there... or don't show it.
<DanaG> SPAMMING with it is bad.
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: is this firefox?  after a dpkg upgrade?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: great!!!
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: hehe, I know you are mad, but at least its a step forward.  If you dont restart firefox, it can break.  I was talking with someone that felt that ff should be forcibly killed after an update.
<DanaG> Hmm, but the present behavior is obnoxious.
<JontheEchidna> I had just the opposite experience
<JontheEchidna> no notifications
<DanaG> I can understand not letting one dismiss the info bar... but having it go away and then come back again, every time you click a link, is bad.
<JontheEchidna> then javascript popups started throwing assert popups
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: what would you like to have happen?  For me, I just get a little notifier in the upper right, suggesting I restart
<DanaG> Hmm, it should show the info bar, and keep it there.  Not spam with it.
<DanaG> And it should say, "must be restarted, or Firefox may begin to behave strangely."
<danbh_intrepid> bug 274468    there is the bug, if you feel strongly, comment.  But keep in mind, this person believes that ff breaks, not just malfunctions  (I personally don't know)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274468 in firefox "Have firefox ask user to exit firefox *BEFORE* updating." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274468
<JontheEchidna> all I've ever had are malfunctions
<neil_d> I was wondering if there is going to be a 8.04.2 release ?
<DBO> can anyone help with debugging a suspend problem related to the drm kernel module
<DBO> if I remove the drm kernel module, suspend works great, if not, X hangs on resume
<DBO> i have filed a bug report with details, but nothing seems to happen
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274278 in linux "DRM Breaks Resume from Suspend" [Undecided,New]
<hansin> I updated a somewhat "minimal install" from Hardy to Intredpid.  I have an Atheros wireless card, and I assume it moved from using the MadWifi driver to the Ath9K driver.  Since it is a minimal install I have my wifi set up through /etc/network/interface (iwconfig I believe) and wpa_supplicant.  My wireless no longer works because I need to change my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file.  Does...
<hansin> ...anyone know if I can make wpa_supplicant work with the Ath9k driver?  Their website did not list it at supported.  Any other suggestions?  Thanks.
<danbh_intrepid> 259157
<danbh_intrepid> bug 259157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<hansin> danbh_intrepid: Thanks.  I'm going to take a look at that right now...
<arooni> in newest intrepid... have they fixed:  inability to reboot consistently, needing to retype wep hex 128bit keys upon startup, wpa not working?  (rtl-8185l chipset)
<danbh_intrepid> bug 259157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<danbh_intrepid> I think nm is in the works, atm
<hansin> I haven't really had the time to test and try to figure exactly the issue.  I just assume because I had wpa_supplicant set to use the MadWifi driver that that was the issue, since Intrepid use Ath9k instead.  I couldn't find any info where wpa_supplicant supported the Ath9k driver.  But admittedly I am not an expert in what Ubuntu or Linux has to offer in wireless option.
<hansin> assumed
<dTx> So is this the room for e1000e OMG!!?
<dTx> Or is this just a room people in #ubuntu send you to make you quit yapping in #ubuntu
<dTx> So is this channel even monitored?
<DBO> dTx, whats up?
<dTx> I've been reading about the e1000e problems, was mainly just wondering a) if there is a way to reflash once overwritten
<dTx> and b) do they need ethtool dumps?
<dTx> Where I work we have several with e1000e
<crimsun> so, yes, there is a way to reflash, and no, "they" don't need ethtool dumps.
<dTx> Is Intel working on a way to reflash or something?  I just couldn't find any info on that.
<PRGUY85> hey is intrepid using packagekit?
<DBO> crimsun, i am growing increasingly frustrated, can you help me find someone who can help me with suspend.  I know quite a bit about where the problem lays, I honestly think that if the information got to the right person it could be fixed...
<DBO> PRGUY85, nope
<PRGUY85> DBO, will it use it for release?
<crimsun> dTx: Mandriva has info on contacting them to help reflash
<DBO> PRGUY85, my guess is no
<PRGUY85> DBO, darn it looked like a useful feature.  Makes me wanna check out Fedora10 hehe
<PRGUY85> hey, have you all tested gnome 2.24 already on latest updates? thoughts?
<crimsun> DBO: I know of a few people who can, but they may be very busy.  Matthew Garrett (mjg59) and Nigel Cunningham come to mind.
<DBO> nigel is a friend, maybe he can help
<DBO> i think honestly its a simple issue in the drm module
<ripps> Hello, just upgraded to Intepid. Since all of Xorg is configured by HAL now, how do I tell Xorg that I want my card to render using EXA instead of XAA
<ripps> For that matter, where can I learn how to configure HAL fdi files?
<Hobbsee> ripps: i think you can still specify it in xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> i think it still gets read - it just isn't required?
<ripps> Hobbsee, how about fdi files?
<Hobbsee> not sure
<ripps> You'd think they'd supply more documentation on it, especially since there throwing on HAL now.
<mickep> when I get back to my laptop after ~5 min the clock has stopped. It starts again when I "move the mouse". Is this some (power saving) setting or could it be a bug?
<neil_d> why does the alternative CD install grub when the server CD installs lilo for the same filesystem layout ?
<neil_d> I just installed ubuntu server, and it used the lilo boot loader, how do I generate the grub menu.list file ?
<PecisDarbs> anyone knows how to configure built-in modem using NM? I couldn't find it.
<LSD|Ninja> It's almost certainly a software modem so won't work under Linux without a lot of miessing around, assuming it's even able to be made to work at all
<PecisDarbs> LSD|Ninja: let's assume that I got it to work (because it wasn't a question). I now want to configure configuration wich will set my device (be it /dev/frcomm0 or /dev/ttySL0)  and will dial where I want it to
<PecisDarbs> it is possible in new NM?
<ikonia> PecisDarbs: if the modem is working you should be able to configure it
<ikonia> PecisDarbs: it should show up as a device
<PecisDarbs> ikonia: in Edit Connections dialog?
<ikonia> if the modem is usable/visable
<ronny> hi
<ronny> current ibex seems to have chenged/broken something in python, now an app im developing cant start any more
<RAOF> This seems unlikely to be systemic; what's the error you get?
<ronny> RAOF: i get no error, it just seems to hang somewhere
<ronny> hmm, ishould get you guys propper informations (i see myself violation most of the smart questions faq)
<Cheery> hi
<ronny> well, im one of the developers of the pida ide
<Cheery> I should get geforce 9800GTX to work on my new system
<Cheery> tried ubuntu's own stuff for this, but it halted before X started
<ronny> since a the last few updates the vim/emacs integrations just hang waiting on startup, i cant figure the cause
<RAOF> ronny: Are you using compiz by any chance?
<ronny> RAOF: no, metacity
<RAOF> Well, that blows that one out of the water :)
<ronny> well, i cant even get version 0.5.1 to work (thats the last one that got into ubuntu)
<ronny> also im unhappy cause 0.6 wont make it till the intrepid release :/
<Cheery> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9800 GTX (rev a2)
<ronny> RAOF: btw, something is certainly weird with the new metacity, some of the shadow effects are there, and i think i cant disable some of the xgl effects
<ronny> (also the sessings for no effects/some effects/all effects dont work any more)
<RAOF> ronny: So, there actually aren't any "XGL effects" - XGL is just an X server.
<RAOF> :)
<ronny> ah, sorry for misswording
<RAOF> No, that's ok. :)
<ronny> well, my windows got things like shadows
<RAOF> So, the "no effects / some effects / all effects" buttons of System->Preferences->Appearance actually control Compiz.
<RAOF> Although "No effects" starts metactiy rather than compiz.
<Cheery> oh! perhaps my graphics card is not installed correctly
<ronny> its on no effects, if i choose any of the other, it fails
<Cheery> Xorg.0.log.old:(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Your GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ graphics card does not have
<Cheery> Xorg.0.log.old:(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     the necessary external power cables attached; X will not
<ronny> RAOF: unfortunately i cant figure where my app hags, its completely unresponsive and i have to kill it with kill -9
<ronny> (and thats a python app, so its pretty much royal screw up)
<Bravo_52> ðóññêèå åñòü
<RAOF> ronny: You could try stracing it, but that's unlikely to be terribly informative.
<RAOF> ronny: Maybe you should turn of metacity's compositor?  It's at /apps/metacity/general/composite_manager in gconf.
<ronny> btw, any idea if metacitys composite manager can deal with reparented windows?
<ronny> hmm, still hangs
<ronny> well, lets see if i can figure something by massive ultimative logging
<ronny> ok, i managed to figure that the window service seems to stop working here
<Stevko> Hmm, new VLC in ubuntu (although I am not sure now in which repository (medibuntu or not))
<ronny> RAOF: ok, it pretty much hangs on gdk.threads_enter :/
<OdnsRvns> I am just looking for a review of the alpha six how is it  goign
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> some bugs,
<ikonia> all to be expected
<OdnsRvns> i am thinking of upgrading do you think its safe
<OdnsRvns> i mean all in all
<ikonia> no
<ripps> Has anybody figured out how to make Network Manager remember the Wiif Passkeys?
<ikonia> ripps: my 8.04 build remembers passkeys
<ripps> ikonia: I know, mine did too. But not intrepid.
<ikonia> ooh really, I think mines working (not got it to hand to check) but I certainly will do
 * cwillu mutters, why must people pop in channel, ask a question, and leave 2 minutes later?
<gnomefreak> whos is running firefox 3.0.3 in Intrepid. Not abrowser but firefox
<gnomefreak> in help > about i need to know what it says at the end of user agent string (version running
<gnomefreak> )*
<mickep> mine says Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008092515 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.3
<gnomefreak> mickep: thanks
<Stevko> There already is 3.0.3?
<gnomefreak> yes
<ripps> gnomefreak: Just installed it eariler and it's working great
<gnomefreak> ripps: what?
<ripps> gnomefreak: nevermind, I didn't finish reading you second line about firefox.
<ripps> Why isn't Pulseaudio 0.9.11+ in Intrepid?
<gnomefreak> when was it released?
<gnomefreak> ripps: ^^
<ripps> gnomefreak: it was released well over a month ago.
<gnomefreak> well a date would be good so i know if before or after FF
<gnomefreak> but most likely the dev didnt have time or it was released after FF or there are regressions
<gnomefreak> or he just wanted to make you ask ;)
<gnomefreak> ripps: crimsun would know more. did you file a bug on it?
<ROnewbie> hi all
<ROnewbie> i have a question - how do i go back to gutsy? i know it may sound weird to ask this question on the intrepid channel, but i'm very unhappy with both hardy and intrepid
<ROnewbie> i've been with ubuntu since Edgy
<Hobbsee> ROnewbie: get a gutsy disk.  install it.
<Hobbsee> ROnewbie: there's no real other way.
<ROnewbie> hmm... thought so. What about my /home directory
<ROnewbie> ?
<ROnewbie> do I just copy/paste it into the fresh install ?
<ROnewbie> (i.e. - backup and copy)
<IdleOne> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jrib> ROnewbie: well in general that should work.  However some programs may have changed their configs and older programs will get confused.  The safe way to do it in my opinion would be to just copy back your data and reconfig your programs
<ROnewbie> jrib: thanks a lot. that helps.
<ROnewbie> on another note, does anyone here know if the stability problems with heron will being fixed anytime soon?
<ROnewbie> *will be
<joaopinto> ROnewbie, have you reported any ?
<ROnewbie> plenty
<joaopinto> The major stability problems were fixed around .1
<jrib> ROnewbie: what were some of the big issues out of curiousity?
<edgy> Hi, how can I enable PAE support in intrepid?
 * Hobbsee guesses:  compiz-based.
<ROnewbie> my vlc won't work at the same time with youtube in ff, major freezing happening at random times, usb mouse would be of no use, ...
<ROnewbie> and many others.
<jrib> flash, yay
<IdleOne> mice tend to run and hide when not tied up
<ROnewbie> funny thing is that gutsy worked out footb
<ROnewbie> any suggestions?
<Hobbsee> yeah.    metacity --replace &
<Hobbsee> won't help the usb mouse, but may well help the other two
<jrib> sound?
<jrib> well at least I assume it was sound in vlc that wasn't working at the same time as youtube
<ROnewbie> Hobbsee: :-D ... mind the "newbie" part, please ... metacity -- replace ... =?
<ROnewbie> jrib: yes, it's the sound i'm talking about. sorry, my mistake
<Hobbsee> ROnewbie: type it into a terminal.
<Hobbsee> the whole thing.
<jrib> with no space between "--" and "replace": metacity --replace &
<ROnewbie> got it
<ROnewbie> did it
<ROnewbie> i saw my desktop for a sec, then back to normal.
<ROnewbie> so what did i just do? :-)
<Hobbsee> ROnewbie: it turned off compiz, which is shiny bling.
<ROnewbie> damn. everything froze
<ROnewbie> or nearly everything
<ROnewbie> logged out and back in
<ROnewbie> hmm ... maybe installing intrepid while alpha was not such a good idea.
<ROnewbie> one more question - i used hardy, and updated it daily, until about 3 weeks ago. was .1 out by then? because if it was, i didn't notice any major differences.
<ROnewbie> same old problems
<Hobbsee> it was out
<ROnewbie> hmmyeah
<ROnewbie> well then, i'm off to reinstalling gutsy, no other choice.
<ROnewbie> but for some reason i cannot see (in addition to my usb mouse) the external harddrive i plugged in
<ROnewbie> i need that to back stuff up
<ROnewbie> any suggestions, anyone?
<ROnewbie1> yep, had to cold boot it a couple of times before it saw my external harddrive
<ROnewbie1> so i think i'll reinstall gutsy anew
<ROnewbie1> thank you for the help.
<los|s> is pulseaudio better configured in intrepid ibex?
<igormorgado> not yet
<igormorgado> =D
<los|s> :/
<Stevko> los|s: You can always remove pulseaudio.
<Hobbsee> it is on my machine, now.
<los|s> it aleays caused problems to remove pulseaudio
<los|s> i'll see what intrepid will be
<Rioting_pacifist> when i use sudo in intrepid i get "sudo: unable to resolve host Juan-Hardy"
<Rioting_pacifist> i think its because i installed from debootstrap
<igormorgado> Rioting_pacifist: check your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<bsnider> anybody still got gmail-notify installed?
<igormorgado> Rioting_pacifist: I want 50% of your profit in that HOWTO =D
<Rioting_pacifist> hmm got responsese in 2 channels, normally get zero :D ubuntu IRC likes me again
<bsnider> can someone please try installing gmail-notify?
<igormorgado> bsnider: why I should do that?
<Rioting_pacifist> erm /etc/hostname had 127.0.0.1 Juan-Intrepid and hosts had 127.0.0.1 localhost
<igormorgado> hostname wrong
<igormorgado> /etc/hostname should be Juan-Intrepid
<igormorgado> and hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost juan-intrepid
<bsnider> igormorgado, to help me confirm a bug
<igormorgado> bsnider: check in bug reports if there is anything like your problem, if dont, double-check your procedures, if its all ok but youre having really a problem, fill the bug report, assure to add every possible informations
<Rioting_pacifist> thx
<bsnider> yeah, thanks for the infomration. i had no idea i could do that
<Rioting_pacifist> bsnider i cant install it im getting broken dependancies
<bsnider> Rioting_pacifist, can you do a search in synaptic for "ligdl" please?
<bsnider> the one with gnome in the name should have a completely different version number than the others
<Rioting_pacifist> nah its 1-0 like the rest but it comes libgdl-gnome-1-0 instead of libgdl-1-gnome
<bsnider> no, that's not what i'm referring to
<bsnider> you're looking at the name of the packages, not the version
<bsnider> look at the version column
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah common is 2.24.0 but gnome is 0.7.11
<bsnider> i think the problem is they didn't properly rebuild the gnome package with the rest
<igormorgado> bsnider: is expected packages broken while in alpha stage, if you know know what that means, do not use alpha quality software
<igormorgado> bsnider: there is to many packages and everyone is packaging and updating, things will broke before the freeze
<bsnider> ok, so i won't report a bug then, since packages should be broken
<igormorgado> yes. that kind of thing is REALLY expected. maybe it will be fixed soon. (1 week ) =D
<igormorgado> bsnider: read the topic
<Hobbsee> hmm.
<lamalex> Did gnome-terminal remove  the keybinding configuration?
<Hobbsee> looks like python-gnome2-extras needs another rebuild
<Hobbsee> Rioting_pacifist: bsnider oh, that bug is already fixed.
<bsnider> Hobbsee, Bug #274398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274398 in gnome-python-extras "Depends on no-longer-built libgdl-gnome-1-0 package" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274398
<Hobbsee> bsnider: yep.  it's even through the queue now, too
<bsnider> it hasn't hit the main repository yet
<bsnider> i don't have access to the new version sebastien's talking about
<anmar> Hello guys. I am trying to test today's build but when I boot off the disk, my screen is on but black. I tried switching to alternate terminals but nothing happens
<nblracer> hello
<anmar> nblracer: hello
<nblracer> needs some, plus i found one bug
<nblracer> help
<nblracer> sorry for my bad english
<anmar> nblracer: now worries. what is your problem. I can't promise I can help.
<ruschi> Hi - although not stable I upgraded to 8.10. Some odd behaviour in X exists:
<ruschi> somehow I always have us keyboard mapping at start - I have to change it with setxkbmap although xorg.conf clearly states a german layout
<nblracer> well for the bug, the power status on my laptop does not update
<nblracer> it offten works if i go from battery to power, and vice-versa
<anmar> nblracer: I am not sure how upgrading to Intrepid will be different than installing it from scrathc.
<nblracer> but if i remove the battery and go strictly to AC power, it does not recognize the change
<anmar> nblracer: I would install alpha 6 on an empty parition and see if the issue still occurs
<anmar> nblracer: as for the battery, did you check launchpad for a similar bug?
<nblracer> how did you know i upgraded?
<anmar> nblracer: oh.. sorry.. I thought you said you did :)
<anmar> nblracer: my bad. I mixed a couple of chats together :)
<anmar> rushi: did you try the issue on a fresh install of intrepid?
<ruschi> no - I only got one system and upgraded using apt
<anmar> argh... I am more butter fingers today.
<nblracer> anmar:  not to sound like a complete idiot, how do i search for the bug, search for acpi?
<nblracer> or gnome power manger?
<anmar> nblracer: no worries dude.  you need to start at www.launchpad.net
<ruschi> anmar:  in /var/log/Xorg.0.log I find in near end: Option "xkb_layout" "us"
<anmar> nblracer: I recommend that you register so you can comment and create new bugs if you needed to
<anmar> ruschi: I am sorry but I am no expert on keyboard layouts. One simeple thing comes to mind is to use the GNOME keyboard preference to see if that takes effect?
<ruschi> I will check
<ruschi> be back later
<nblracer> anmar: already registered
<anmar> nblracer: great :)
<regel> Is Intrepid somewhat stable now?
<regel> I'd finally have some time to upgrade my system to 8.10
<anmar> regel: hehe... that is a hard question to answer.
<anmar> regel: try the live CD and see if it works for you.
<regel> :) the live CDs have never worked for me.. :D
<nblracer> i think the bug is with both acpi and gnome power manger,  when i remove battiery, and re insert it, the status icon in gnome never changes or update
<anmar> regel: then install alpha 6 on an emptry parition.
<nblracer> kind of locks it up
<anmar> nblracer: did you update your system to the latest in Intrepid ?
<regel> anmar: nah, i have a laptop and a pc, i dont really need 2 stable systems
<nblracer> acpi dose not correctly regster the difference between battery and no battery
<regel> should i download daily or alpha?
<anmar> regel: sweet.. then get Alpha6 and plug away... GNOME 2.24 is quite nice I must say
<anmar> nblracer: you can look into the ACPI docs and see... as far as I can remember, you can find a lot of what you kernel is seeing by checking the /proc on your file system
<regel> :) already looking for an image
<anmar> regel: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<regel> yea, but it's incredibly slow atm
<regel> is there a mirror for cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<anmar> regel: hmm.. not sure...
<anmar> regel: if you google for Alpha6 you can find torrents of it available
<nblracer> anmar, should be updated, i use synaptic package manger often
<regel> guess that's the best way to go, thanks
<anmar> nblracer: then in that case, I would file a bug
<regel> oh, yes, found a mirror in finland :)
<anmar> regel: great... torrent is the faster instead of downloading from a single source
<regel> not with my connection, it aint
<regel> uh, i should have done this while at university a few hours ago :S
<regel> 2:30 h till ready
<anmar> regel: that isn't bad ... time for a walk I guess ;-)
<regel> :) guess so
<nblracer> anmar: i'm browsing though /proc/apci, and all those files seem emptey when i open them with gedit
<anmar> nblracer: hmm.. let me see. one sec
<anmar> nblracer: hmm... then the kernel is not detecting any battery.
<anmar> nblracer: did you check dmesg and see what the kernel shows about ACPI?
<nblracer> the kernel see it i think since apci -V works, just wrong if there is no battery present
<anmar> nblracer: did you google for people using the same laptop you are using. that might help shed the light
<nblracer> good idea, will do that next. Thanks, what should i look for in dmesg?
<anmar> nblracer: browse through it and see any messages pertaining to ACPI. Usually they are in the first 200 lines
<nblracer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78380 this is very close to what i have! it dated 2005!
<nblracer> so it may be a specific problem related to my hardware then, and not a bug with the kernel
<anmar> nblracer: did you install another OS on it like windows?
<anmar> nblracer: if so, did the battery work?
<anmar> nblracer: if it did, then you hardware is ok. it could be a buggy bios, which is usually the problem with ACPI stuff.
<nblracer> yes i'm dual boot
<nblracer> so is this something i should report in lunchpad
<nblracer> .
<elupus> hmm.. just upgraded to alpha6 from alpha5, and lost network in the process
<elupus> kernel related
<elupus> 2.6.27-3 works, 2.6.27-4 doesn't. any thoughts on how to debug?
<JontheEchidna> at the boot menu press e, go down to the second line and press e again
<JontheEchidna> remove "splash" at the end of the line, press enter
<JontheEchidna> press b to boot
<JontheEchidna> take picture of where the boot fails
<elupus> well boot doesn't fail
<elupus> i get into ubunut, but no network
<elupus> it seems it isn't loading the e1000e module
<elupus> atleast there is no reference to it in dmesg log
<skyjumper> whoa, elupus: i'm having that problem also. on a thinkpad t61
<elupus> :) t60 here :)
<skyjumper> upgraded hardy to intrepid, now policykit thinks my user isn't an admin
<skyjumper> anyone know why that might be
<JontheEchidna> elupus: oh, network failure. My bad :P
<protonchris> I suspect that e1000e is blacklisted due to recent issues:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,In progress]
<elupus> ouch
<elupus> so in other words.. stay far away from that kernel for the time being.. ie 2.6.27 independent of release
<elupus> "Once this corruption has occurred, recovery may be possible via a BIOS update, but may well require replacement of the hardware."
<elupus> skyjumper, seems we should wait abit on intrepid :)
 * skyjumper freaks. this is a work laptop.
<protonchris> Not everything that uses the e100e is effected.  Just be careful.
<igormorgado> how can software damage hardware? weird times
<igormorgado> thiking about it one can create a worm to destroy network interfaces.
<ali1234> igormorgado: it corrupts part of the nvram used to store mac address and settings
<skyjumper> software could corrupt nvram for decades... but *accidentally* is a bit different
<ali1234> i just got through reading that whole thread
<igormorgado> for sure. but nvram should not be "writeable" from a OS. or should be protected.
<ali1234> should be, yeah
<igormorgado> a jumper, a flag, a pin, anything
<igormorgado> some physical protection.
<eklof> Hi
<eklof> How do I save wifi password?
<eklof> It seems like it asks me always now.
<eklof> oh, find the bugreport now
<eklof> sorry
<skyjumper> is an "admin" according to PolicyKit, someone in the admin group?
<nblracer> eklof i have the same problem/want
<CarlFK1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/genisoimage  "Files: no current information"
<CarlFK1> shouldn't there be?
<CarlFK1> I am looking for mkisofs and getting unexpected answers
<CarlFK1> well, I found mkisofs - still surprised about "no current info"
<Pretto> after last update i did   today,   the sound icon has gone :S
<chrisbor> in the panel?
<chrisbor> or the menu?
<Pretto> chrisbor, yes.. in the panel and get no sound at  all
<Pretto> lemme  check the menu
<Pretto> just panel  chrisbor
<chrisbor> try alsamixer
<chrisbor> if it detects any soundcards at all
<chrisbor> I have to go now, sorry
<chrisbor> bye
<Pretto> hehhe.. it detects
<dystopia> hi im running intrepid on my thinkpad, and when i log in on my server with nxclient, the layout of the keyboard is fucked up. this i since i upgraded my laptop to intrepid. they up key makes a screenshot, and page up makes a /
<TeLLuS> dystopia: me too
<dystopia> TeLLuS: seriously?
<anmar> dystopia: I don't think you are the first one to suffer this. I just chatted with a guy who had a similar issue related to keyboard layouts.  I suggest you checkout www.launchpad.net and see if it is a common bug so you can add your logs and information.
<s0u][ight> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<s0u][ight> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<s0u][ight> !getintrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getintrepid
<dystopia> well, is it possible to remap the keys? if so, how?
<dystopia> i found some stuff about hotkeys not working anyway, i dont know about that, but im just used to my up/down and pgup/pgdn keys
<sysdoc> dystopia: do you have system>preferences>keyboard ?
<lore20> hi
<lore20> where can i get an image of intrepid without intel e1000e bug?
<anmar> lore20: This is the bug and there are some notes about how to not hose your ehternet driver. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555%0A
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,In progress]
<dystopia> sysdoc: yes
<lore20> I thought it was fixed in the last kernel image
<dystopia> sysdoc: it works on my thinkpad, but it doesn't work when i use nxclient to log in on remote machine
<dystopia> sysdoc: as in, the pgup/pgdn/up/down keys do work, but not in nxclient.. i've tried all kind of settings at system>prefs>keyboard.. nothing helps.. 'setting system wide' crashes tho
<anmar> dystopia: have you looked into setxkbmap
<dystopia> yeah i dont understand much of it..
<anmar> dystopia: hehe... that makes two of us :)
<dystopia> i read the docs and tried some stuff (using -display) but didnt help
<dystopia> anmar: you also have this problem with nxclient?
<dystopia> i'm starting to think its related to nxclient
<dystopia> there are some settings at ~/.nx/config but i couldnt solve the problem using that
<Turl> I'm having a problem updating
<Turl> xulrunner doesn't wanna install
<Turl> and breaks dependencies
<Turl> Configurando xulrunner-1.9 (1.9.0.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2) ...
<Turl> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.3/xulrunner-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so.0d: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<svu> is mp3 codec broken in gstreamer?
<dystopia> http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-keymap-index.html is interesting, but the irony is that my hotkeys work fine
<dystopia> i have no complaint about my hotkeys
<TeLLuS> dystopia: yes, T61p, intrepid and running a NX client. I miss AltGr and the arrow keys..  I think its someting with NX..    Intrepid also disabled the ethernet after running some weeks with it.. hmm. Good I can still use wireless and also have 2.6.26 installed.
<Turl> anyone can confirm firefox package breaks?
<Turl> really the package that breaks is xulrunner-1.9
<sven_oostenbrink> Will intrepid ibex finally have better WiFi drivers?
<sven_oostenbrink> Im using a broadcomm 43xx, and at the moment I don't even know anymore which drivers Im using.. whichever driver is used, its just sad how wifi works.. :(
<Turl> lshw -C network should say which driver you use
<dystopia> TeLLuS: its related to nxclient because with qtnx it works
<dystopia> with qtnx it works, although, i think not always.. maybe im wrong.. in any case my up/dn/pgup/pgdn keys did work, ill have to see how far they do work hehe
<nblracer> howdy again
<TeLLuS> dystopia: ok, testing,  Also upcoming krdc should have NX support if I read the KDEdigest correct..  Hmm, also miss backspace..
<dystopia> oh im not using kde
 * DanaG has his nvidia-glx-177 capable computer back!
<TeLLuS> dystopia: Yes, now its working. Thank You!
<Turl> can you please provide me with an http link to an older xulrunner-1.9 package so I can fix my system?
<nblracer> what is the best way to trouble shoot, suspending/sleeping problems
<Turl> i'd look for it myself, but my browser is erm... broken :p
<TeLLuS> dystopia: Well, not able to use pipe char, but otherwise it's much better..
<DanaG> Yay:     * Updated mode validation, in cases when no EDID is detected, such that 1024x768 @60Hz and 800x600 @ 60Hz are allowed, rather than just 640x480 @ 60Hz.   --- now I'll actually be able to use projectors!
<sven_oostenbrink> Turl: lshw -C network gives me b43-pci-bridge.. is this wireless going to work good?
<LSD|Ninja> broadcom, ugh
<LSD|Ninja> It'll work, but you'll travel to hell and back only to be find you were better off in hell
<dystopia> TeLLuS: pipe works here but you can also remap
<TeLLuS> dystopia: Another local problem here probably, nevermind..
<Nabor> Hello, I'm trying Ubuntu 8.10, didn't change my /etc/network/interfaces but eth0 is not working anymore. I have this device in my Lenovo T61p 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
<Nabor> Anybody how solved this?
<Nabor> how = who :)
<TeLLuS> Nabor: See, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,In progress]
<Nabor> Yes I remember, that it's possible, that this kernel damage the network card
<Nabor> But it's working under XP after reboot, so I don't fear :)
<TeLLuS> Nabor: Also see /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-e1000e    Could probably be removed if you want to risk to damage it..
<Nabor> But I hoped that this get's fixed much faster because it's so critical
<calc> Nabor: well its not an ubuntu issue though it affects ubuntu, i'm sure the intel guys are trying to get it working as soon as they can
 * DanaG thought of one idea:
<DanaG> Why not just return everything to using the older e1000?
<Nabor> Another Question, anybody that has wpasupplicant running with 8.10 ?
<TeLLuS> Nabor: Use wireless instead.. :)   Well downgraded to hardy network-manager to get that to work
<nblracer> what does ibex use for a CPU Frequency Scaling Daemon
 * calc isn't going to run intrepid until at least beta comes out
<Nabor> TeLLuS: I use wireless :) But it's bad, that I have to insert the WPA Key again and again after reboot
<Nabor> besides that I had to deaktivate (remove the entry from /etc/network/interfaces) wpa_supplicant
<DanaG> Handy hint: right-click nm-applet, go to Edit Connections, and make your network into a "System Setting"
<TeLLuS> Nabor: I don't have to since I downgraded it.. work fine. Also tried PEAP at work.. worked fine.
<Nabor> TeLLuS: what did you downgrade
<Nabor> ?
<Nabor> I have to Network Connection things in my System tray
<Nabor> one is the nm-applet
<cliechti> i upgraded from hardy on a eeepc. but wireless is not working. i have ath5k loaded, but no wireless network card is shown by ifconfig and iwconfig. previously it was working with madwifi but i'd like to use the new driver from the kernel now
<Nabor> and the other one did not tell me, what it is
<cliechti> is there something i need to clean up to get that one working?
<TeLLuS> Nabor: Everything with network-manager..
<cliechti> yeah the network manager diapeared here too. i had to manually install a package
<cliechti> the network applet was split into an other packet that was not in the dependencies
<Nabor> DanaG: what is "System Setting" what does this mean? So what will the nm-applet do than?
<Lofde_> hi i really need some help :(
<Lofde_> I was in the process of upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 and when i was doing the upgrade there were several packages i guess that they didnt completely install
<Lofde_> and im even worse off than i was
<Lofde_> there is still hope (i hope) because i can log in to enlightment (gnome wont load), somehow many of gnomes packages got uninstalled and i cannot reinstall it
<cliechti> Lofde_: i aborted one upgrade too, i had to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Lofde_> cliechti,  i ran that several times and things kept failing
<Nabor> Besides that, I like my wpa_supplicant much more than everything that runs, wenn Gnome is running. I remember, one or to years ago, there was an update that damages the XOrg... Gnome didn't start... I was happy, because of wpa_supplicant I had my WLAN also at command line ;)
<cliechti> Lofde_: apt-get install --fix-missing (or similar) is also helping sometimes
<Lofde_> like a whole huge list.. several times and then i restarted because it recommened
<Lofde_> ahh ok
<Lofde_> let me see if i can run that
<Lofde_> because im trying to get gnome back and its saying Depends: system-config-printer (>=1.0.0) but it is not installable
<Lofde_>  Depends: serpentine but it is not going to be installed and i think its because those files arent on the repos
<Turl> any way to fix firefox???
<Nabor> Turl: Firefox runs fine... what fix do you need?
<cliechti> Lofde_: also run apt-get update to get the latest list and if its an upgrade, did you change all the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Nabor> Anybody how has sound problems?
<Turl> it's broken... xulrunner-1.9 won't update ok
<Lofde_> cliechti,  i havent change the repositories at all
<Nabor> I have on my T61p :(
<Nabor> hmm... I don't have this problem Turl... I use Firefox 3.x
<cliechti> Lofde_: if your upgrading to 8.10 (that is #ubuntu+1 :-) you need to have only intrepid* lines there. if you used update-manager that should have been converted automatically, but maybe check that once
<Lofde_> alright let me check really fast
<cliechti> take your time :-) don't do it too fast, rather precisely ;-)
<mvo> for upgrrade to intrepid just run "update-manager -d"
<cliechti> yep
<Lofde_> all the lines were changes to intrepid
<cliechti> and see your wireless network not working anymore :/
<Nabor> cliechti: ;) it's working...
<cliechti> Lofde_: hm, then i don't know. i upated my intrepid eeepc a hour ago and all installed fine
<cliechti> Nabor: not here on my eeepc..
<Lofde_> see something happened, and like update mananger -d -c it kept having problems with several packages or something, something with Mono-apache2 was holding something up and those never finished and then somehow i uninstalled all those packages using apt-get remove to remove 1 bad one (i was going to do 1 at a time, and it somehow removed 45 packages heh)
<Nabor> does the eeepc have also wired networking?
<cliechti> Nabor: yes, that one is fine
<cliechti> i need it to upgrade :-)
<Nabor> so you are lucky ;) my wired one is not working
<Lofde_> is there a way i can tell apt-get install to install Gnome, and to take as many dependancies as it can find and ignore the 2 that it cant find on the intrepid repo?
<cliechti> Nabor: on an eeepc?
<Nabor> And sound is also not working
<Nabor> no, on a T61p
<cliechti> Lofde_: there is some --force or similar option i think
<Nabor> And I am not shure if I like the new Human theme
<cliechti> hm. i have not seen a difference yet
<Nabor> One Question, I read about emphathy replacing Pidgin...
<Nabor> when will this haben?
<Lofde_> cliechti,  --ignore-missing ?
<Nabor> And will my settings by automaticaly migrated?
<nblracer> test
<cliechti> Lofde_: ah, yes, that one sounds reasonable
<Nabor> nblracer: test was fine :)
<cliechti> Lofde_: but i dont know how easy it will be to install the missing ones later.. :/
<cliechti> so no one with eeepc and ath5k (wifi) driver that can help out? mine is not working :(
<Nabor> I'll leave for today, in Germany it's 22:03... Have a nice evening...
<Lofde_> is there some way to sort of "restart" the install process to 8.10 to make ubuntu check to see that it DID indeed download everything it should have
<cliechti> something like running apt-get install XXX --reinstall for each packet? -- i dont know :-)
<Lofde_> wonder if i could just download gnome and compile it myself :(
<cliechti> apt-get source :-)
<cliechti> well i would not. i'd rather wait and see if the packages are fixed a day later. maybe you are downloading from different mirrors that not all are updates synchronously
<nblracer> is there a better power management tool for ubuntu gnome  like KPowersave, that can control cpu steping, brightness, hard drive rpm
<Lofde_> it seems like the only two packages it says it needs are not shure if I like the new Human theme
<Lofde_> <cliechti> hm. i have not seen a difference yet
<Lofde_> ops
<Lofde_> system-config-printer and serpentine
<cliechti> and they are not put on "hold"? and did you try apt-get dist-upgrade?  just upgrade is sometimes not enough
<Lofde_> ill see i saw that juse now on a fourm i was trying 1 sec
<DanaG> Why does everyone call it an "Eeepc" (pronounced "eepk")?  It's "Eee PC" -- the name is Eee.
<DanaG> Not eepk.
<SwedeMike> they do? Everybody I know calls it eee-pee-cee
<cliechti> DanaG: sorry ;-) but eeepc is the word you can actually find something with search engines.
<DanaG> Well, I meant that I'd pronounce "eeepc" as "eepk".  Others probably do pronounce it as two words smacked together.
<mlise> I say e-e-e-pee-cee
<mlise> or triple-e
<Lofde_> cliechti,  will you take a look at this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/273015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273015 in meta-gnome2 "cannot install gnome package" [Low,Confirmed]
<Lofde_> whoa
<Lofde_> low :( ?
<Lofde_> i need to install gnome.. ;/ what can i do?
<Lofde_> i guess ill just say forget it and go with KDE until maybe this thing comes outta alpha.. or maybe use enlightment i mean its not bad all the programs are still here its just a change ;/
<cliechti> or use ION3 ;-)
<dystopia> TeLLuS: you know what is odd? now it doesn't work any more, even not with QtNX.. LoL :D
<cliechti> heh, wireless is working now. blacklisting ath_pci is required as it also a driver for the same PCI ID
<dystopia> seems like i cant play mp3..
<cliechti> can you play the ogg file in the examples folder?
<dystopia> nope it totally hangs
<Lofde_> its taking a while to download the 150 mb of KDE
<Lofde_> heh
<cliechti> i'd rather use xfce instead of kde ;-)
<Lofde_> id rather use gnone :(
<cliechti> dystopia: so its a soundcard/driver problem maybe, and not a missing codec problem
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> qq
<ActionParsnip> if i install the alpha intrepid
<dystopia> pulseaudio isnt running either
<Lofde_> for some reason since the switch now i cannot play an mp4 (aac) using audacious it says unable to connect to server some 8000 port ;(
<cliechti> Lofde_: well, if its only these two packages, i'd the the ignore missing option
<ActionParsnip> when its released will my packaged apps upgrade to release grade?
<Lofde_> i tried to install using "sudo apt-get install --ignore-missing gnome" and every combination didnt work, i dont have a good example of the syntax to go off of :(
<cliechti> ActionParsnip: yes. but until then you might face problems that are not easily solvabe
<ActionParsnip> cliechti: as long as it browses the web and plays mp3s i'm reet
<dystopia> when i closed firefox it worked :-)
<cliechti> ActionParsnip: if you want to get help from #ubuntu, stick with hardy, and upgrade in one month.
<dystopia> say, has anyone used projectM (Milkdrop for UNIX)?
<dystopia> i never see the plugin in totem
<cliechti> dystopia: are you using different auto drivers in the applications? try to set up pulse audio output for all
<cliechti> s/auto/audio
<ActionParsnip> cliechti: my use is limited so should be ok, im waiting the month as my install is ok except frets on fire is weird
<dystopia> thanks for the suggestion everything is now set at pulseaudio
<cliechti> ActionParsnip: you get the very same firefox on hardy and intrepid right now. so for surfing the web you dont have a real advantage. but for hardy you'll get security upgrades in time
<ActionParsnip> im fairly security concouos
<yao_ziyuan> i'm in kubuntu intrepid alpha 6. there is NetworkManager running. i wonder if it is necessary?
<Exilant> networkmanager is nice
<Exilant> but if you aren't using a laptop, probably not neccessssary
<bersace> Hi
<bersace> How to invert ZAxisMapping without xorg.conf ?
<cliechti> place your chair on the other side of the desk ;-) now seriously, maybe ask in a xorg related channel. they might know a tool. but whats wrong with xorg.conf anyway?
<cliechti> bersace: ^
<bersace> cliechti: i guess that'a about xinput
<bersace> thx
<bersace> cliechti: the answer is xinput  set-button-map 6 1 2 3 4 5 7 6
<bersace> :)
<bersace> where the first 6 is the xid of the mouse
<cliechti> ah. so i could possibly use this command to try to config my mouse too. the horizontal scroll functions of my 4 way wheel are not working
<o0Chris0o> anyone else having issues with white backgrounds on icons in the system tray?
<cliechti> no, what do you have for "problems"? patterns? wrong color?
<iddo> i updated ubuntu (ibex) and now in alsamixer i only have playback and capture, and microphone doesn't work anymore because of this update... any idea how to restore it?
<cliechti> iddo: you checked the "settings" in the volume control window? you can enable/disable individual sources
<iddo> when i try sound recorder it says it cannot get settings from resource
<iddo> all is enabled in volumecontrol or alsamixer, but there used to be more options there....
<iddo> actually, only in alsamixer there used to be more options
<iddo> in gnome volume control all the options are still there
<cliechti> is there an other audio driver in the dopdown box available? i have 5 drivers, alsa, oss, and pulse audio mixers..
<iddo> for example there used to be idigital switch in alsamixer, now it's gone (but it's still in gnome volume control)
<cliechti> the pulse audio mixers only have on channel here
<iddo> yes in dropdown hda intel (alsa mixer) is selected
<iddo> yes there are 5 options in dropdown
<iddo> oops ispeaker not idigital in what i said above.. not sure what it is though
<cliechti> we are speaking of the alsamixer command line tool, right? did you press F5 there?
<iddo> when i disabled ispeaker sound doesnt work... it used to be in alsamixer
<cliechti> that should show all channels
<iddo> yes cmd line tool
<iddo> in alsamixer i press tab too get to all, it has less options..
<cliechti> and i had to start alsamixer -c 0  to show the real sound card. by default it has shown a pulse audio source
<cliechti> ah yes, tab is wokring fine too
<iddo> ah!
<iddo> alsamixer -c 0 shows everything again
<iddo> but how to get microphone to work again... ?
<Alex_Gaynor> Does anyone know what the status of flash on Ibex is?
<Lofde_> oh man :( im so grr
<Lofde_> I finally was able to install KDE ,
<Lofde_> but i can not still get GNOME back, because i cant do ' apt-get install gnome ' due to that bug :(
<cliechti> Lofde_: you did not start with the standard gnome or kde CDs?
<iddo> should i try to reinstall pulseaudio or alsa?
<iddo> if i try apt-get remove on them then it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<cliechti> you can reinstall without removing. but thats usually only good if oyu lost or destroyed files
<iddo> i didnt do anything other than apt-get upgrade
<iddo> how to reinstall without removing?
<cliechti> apt-get install <package-name> --reinstall
<iddo> maybe i should try to compile the latest alsa from source?
<iddo> thanks
<cliechti> uh.. well what do you expect to fix? the channel selection or the microphone?
<iddo> microphone
<iddo> it used to work well.. in empathy voice chat
<cliechti> the application you use to record, is it set up correctly?
<iddo> and gnome-sound-recorder
<cliechti> oh i get an error there too..
<iddo> what could i set up in gnome-sound-recorder
<iddo> hm
<cliechti> i usually use audacity. and this still works fine
<iddo> o
<Lofde_>  cliechti  the cds?
<Lofde_> i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 through the internet
<cliechti> Lofde_: did you install from a live cd? then you already have either gnome, kde or xfce
<Lofde_> is there an ISO i can download somewhere if 8.10 to try to do like a repair install over my current installation lol
<iddo> trying to install audacity now to test it..
<Lofde_> i did at one point install from a live cd.. 8.04 and i did have gnome until i updated to 8.10
<cliechti> Lofde_: yes, there are alpha versions of 8.10 available
<Lofde_> somehow remember through the upgrade the gnome wouldnt load
<Lofde_> do you have a link to the iso ?
<cliechti> Lofde_: no, sorry, i used the upgrade method too.. and here it worked to upgrade gnome to 2.24
<Lofde_> yea i had something happen that canceled the install..
<Lofde_> so then i had to continue using a "dpkg  -configure -u " or something to that
<Lofde_> KDE is weird.. like there are no minimize, close, maximize buttons at all for some weird reason..
<cliechti> Lofde_: hm. did you remove something so that you cant install it again? if it was installed before and refuses to upgrade, it should simply stay at the old version..
<JontheEchidna> Lofde_: that's not normal
<Linux_Galore> When is the beta release due please ?
<Linux_Galore> found it, Octorber 2
<Lofde_> I cannot install gnome due to this issue .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/miro/+bug/274496
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274496 in miro "ubuntu intrepid 8.10 alpha 6 - unable to install miro - conflict between libgdl-1-0  and libgdl-gnome-1-0  (dup-of: 274398)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274398 in gnome-python-extras "Depends on no-longer-built libgdl-gnome-1-0 package" [High,Fix released]
<Lofde_> wait i dont think that was the bug
<Lofde_> here is the bug :( https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/273015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273015 in meta-gnome2 "cannot install gnome package" [Low,Confirmed]
<iddo> i actually lost sound completely...  all sound apps dont play any sound
<Lofde_> somehow i had gnome on 8.04, during the upgrade to 8.10 some packages didnt download, i think the internet got D/ced(wireless) when i reconnected i restarted the upgrade but it was sorta of messed up already, it kept downloading all the packages and then during the install of packages it had issues, i kept pushing it through the install and eventually it restarted into enlightenment, then i tried to push it to install gnome a
<Lofde_> nd was getting that error, its been an uphill battle :) but a fun learning experience
<iddo> i think it's because i only see correct controls with alsamixer -c 0
<iddo> is there a way to make it behave like before the update? i only typed alsamixer and it showed all correct volume controls
<iddo> or some other way to fix it to make sound work again..?
<Lofde_> i wonder if i might just skip intrepid and jump stright to 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope with all this crap im going through :))
<cliechti> Lofde_: well, you are playing around with APLHA software. try it again in a month and it will be much better. and then if you cant repair it, reinstall from scratch from one of the CDs
<Lofde_> well i have no real way of going back now :) i mean im not too upset using KDE..
<Lofde_> i think if somehow the dependancy bug was fixed
<Lofde_> that i showed on that website
<iddo> the gnome sound prefs test fails when i try to set it as alsa.. cannot access device.. other options like pulse just dont play anything
<Lofde_> i would be able to install gnome, i would be back in business
<Lofde_> although it says "Low, Confirmed " i dont know how long it would take for them to release a fix
<xomp> I want install Kubuntu Installing Kubuntu 8.10 intrepid Ibex Alpha 6 using a USB-CD  (USB-HDD),  In the BIOS I use USB-HDD  and no problem , but when the installation start I have an error In the kubuntu installer main menu for default want detect and mount CD , but I only have a usb CD,  so I can't install the kubuntu.
<xomp> to make things clearer, I can't install kubuntu 8.10 intrepid ibex alpha 6 via my external USB CD-ROM onto my USB-HDD :)
<cliechti> xomp: i managed to install hardy from a USB memeory stick to a USB SD reader. copying the CD contents to the usb stick and replacing isolinux with syslinux was not complicated (there are wiki pages about this)
<cliechti> the trick there was to copy the hidden folder that identifies the usb srick as source for the installer
<cliechti> but i'm not sure if that is really related to your problem xomp
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> how do i disable warnings as errors in make?
<cliechti> that is more a problem of the compiler that is called than it is for make
<lubosz> cc1plus throws the error
<cliechti> -Werror is a gcc switch that makes warnings to errors for example
<lubosz> cc1plus: warnings being treated as errors
<lubosz> so i have to edit the makefile?
<lubosz> there is no switch in the makefile afaik
<Exilant> if i search for linux-image in adept, i get no hits. i find that a bit weird, what kind of system does it use?
<Exilant> seems to be neither xapian nor apt-search
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-27
<nazgul> hi i had console-kit crashing and found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/271800 . they want a better trace so I installed libglib-dbg and other debug packages.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271800 in consolekit "console-kit-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nazgul> now  root@ubuntu810:/var/crash# gdb /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon _usr_sbin_console-kit-daemon.0.crash
<nazgul> ...
<nazgul> "/var/crash/_usr_sbin_console-kit-daemon.0.crash" is not a core dump: File format not recognized
<nazgul> where is the core file stored at?
<SpartanII117> hello, i updated to intrepid today and now my mouse does not work at all on it, i am currently chrooted into the install from hardy and can not figure out what the kernel version is
<SpartanII117> can anyone help me with either of these issues?
<cliechti> uname -a for the running system. the one that does not run depends on what you choose to boot when grub asks you ;-) 2.26.27-4 is the current intrepid kernel
<SpartanII117> thanks
<nblracer> my wifi pcmia comes up at eth1, not wlan1
<DasEi1> is there already an alternate installer for ibex ?
<RAOF> Yes?
<RAOF> The alternate cds are built at the same time as the desktop cds.
<DasEi1> where to dld ?
<RAOF> cdimage.ubuntu.com, as always.
<RAOF> Of course, Intrepid isn't actually released; the most recent milestone was alpha 6
<DasEi1> where to get ? only found the regular at various places
<EvilDaemon> DasEi1: It's easy, go to http://www.google.com , and enter what your looking for.
<EvilDaemon> Then hit enter, then your there!
<DasEi1> trying again...
<DasEi1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/  , maybe google only listens to EvilDaemon
<DasEi1> 750 kb/s, 15 min nice, stopping ot then, thx
 * DBO pokes RAOF 
<RAOF> Any joy on the X4500?
<DBO> none
<DBO> its the drm module for sure
<DBO> but the recent GEM work seems to make building a new one impossible
<RAOF> Right.  Unless you patch the kernel, which seems an _awful_ lot of effort.
<EvilDaemon> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=wl2&q=alternate+install+ubuntu+ibex+6&btnG=Search
<DBO> RAOF, where can I find said patches
<EvilDaemon> That wasn't that hard, DasEi1
<DBO> I am not opposed to patching the kernel, ubuntu has more or less let me down here
<RAOF> Have you filed a bug, though?  It's possible that there's something backportable from the current GEM infested git.
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274278 in linux "DRM Breaks Resume from Suspend" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> DBO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890843&highlight=gem+intel may help.
<DBO> RAOF, trying now
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've just run displayconfig-gtk to try and get the nvidia driver running again after an upgrade, when I logout and it restarts X, it comes up in the recovery mode saying "(EE) Problem parsing the config file" =/
<JediMaster> hmm, it's lost the keyboard definition
<outbri> JediMaster: I had the same problem, I downgraded from nvidia-glx-177 ro nvidia-glx-173 and that fixed it.
<JediMaster> ta, will try that
<Turl> my system got unusable :S half of the apps won't start
<Turl> for example, when I open pidgin it complains I don't have ssl support
<Turl> what's missing there?
<DBO> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<DBO> does that help fix anything?
<Turl> nope, itnope, it'll wanna install brasero and some other apps I deleted but that's not the problem afaik
<Turl> all started with an upgrade
<Turl> and the problem is that xulrunner won't install
<Turl> it complains about some library file that failed loading cause it wasn't found
<Turl> any thought on how to repair it?
<Turl> maybe the update removed something important? i use aptitude safe-upgrade for upgrading
<DBO> =/
<danbh_intrepid> Turl: you kinda need to install ubuntu-desktop...
<Turl> it'll just install brasero evolution and some other soft I don't/can't use
<danbh_intrepid> Turl: its also the package that depends on everything that makes your system work...
<danbh_intrepid> Turl: you could try ubuntu-standard
<danbh_intrepid> Turl: anyway, gl
<DBO> why do kernel compiles have to take 4 years and a day
<JediMaster> how do you enable the nvidia driver? I've got nvidia-glx-177 install, and displayconfig-gtk produces invalid xorg.conf files
<JediMaster> and the "hardware drives" program says that there's no propriatory drivers, even though the "nvidia" kernel module is loaded and displays in lsmod
<danbh_intrepid> JediMaster: displayconfig is gone
<JediMaster> I still got it installed heh
<JediMaster> what's the "new" way of doing it then?
<danbh_intrepid> maybe delete xorg.conf?  (ie, rename it)
<JediMaster> nvidia-xconfig seems to have almost sorted it
<JediMaster> yay, all working, even got my 37" tv's resolution right
<DBO> w0000 stage 2, building modules!
<asho79> sorry that this isn't an intrepid problem; but is 8.04.1 unstable? I'm having a problem with gedit
<asho79> also, when is the stable intrepid coming out?
<nblracer> what is it called when you share your bridge a network contention from on source to another
<nblracer> asho79: 8.04 is stable
<nblracer> i have not ran into anything major
<asho79> nblracer; so is 8.04.1 unstable?
<Hobbsee> asho79: that should be stable too.
<asho79> Hobbsee: thanks
<asho79> any ideas why my quotation marks aren't recognised for programming?
<asho79> but they are good when I change my layout to UK
<asho79> although, in UK I can't find backslash
<nblracer> asho79 October 30th  is release schedual for 8.1
<asho79> nbiracer: yep, thanks. I just found that too. I thought it was sooner. Is there major problems with intrepid at the moment? I'm thinking of trying out the unstable version for now
<nblracer> well if your having a problem with 8.04 i dought 8.1 will fix it
<asho79> nbiracer: I thinking if I did a fresh install it might work, or I might try 8.04 fresh install, not 8.04.1
<Hobbsee> asho79: no idea.  i haven't run hardy, except for about half an hour, in *months*
<asho79> is 8.1 alpha 6 for x86?
<hansin> asho79: I have 8.10 ruynning on x86.
<MrKennie> bearing in mind that it is a known issue upstream, should I still add a bug report for "GPE storm detected" message?
<MrKennie> having said that, I've not checked if there's any already.
<hansin> Does anyone know if Network Manager and/or WICD front-end to wpa_supplicant for WPA support?  The reason I ask is because my Atheros WiFi switch from using MadWifi to the ath5k driver.  I was able to make my WiFi work by switching wap_supplicant to use the wext driver instead of madwifi (-Dwext vs. -Dmadwifi).  So anyway, I was curious if the WiFI GUI apps front-ended this.  Thanks.
<MrKennie> bug reported already, nm.
<Lofde_> is there anyway to request status on a bug?
<Lofde_> here is the bug :( https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/273015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273015 in meta-gnome2 "cannot install gnome package" [Low,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> hm
<Hobbsee> bug #249505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249505 in meta-gnome2 "Please merge meta-gnome 2.22.2~3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249505
<DanaG> ugh, I keep getting dropouts in PulseAudio, now that I'm back on my non-backup computer.
<DanaG> drop.  drop.  drop.  drop.  drop.  drop.  drop.  drop.  drop.  drop.
<DasEi1> is there a getting started/changelog for ibex ?
<mneptok> DasEi1: no, as it has not been released.
<DasEi1> ok,mneptok
<DBO> ping ping ping RAOF my lovely austrailian friend
<DasEi1> boa, just installed ibex an running update&-grade >>more then 800mb, oo
<DasEi1> ua, 50kb/s server  muharr
<DasEi1> mm, ufw enabled by default, nice
<kallu> suspend to ram and disk are not working .. anyone having same problem or its only me
<emet> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27.4.4 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Lofde_> hi i need some help if anyone might be able to assist
<mn> lofde_ | !anyone
<mn> !anyone | lofde_
<ubottu> lofde_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lofde_> well
<Lofde_> the upgrade to 8.10 didnt go so well
<Lofde_> and now i cannot install gnome
<Lofde_> gnome: Depends: system-config-printer (>= 1.0.0) which is a virtual package.
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> This audio skipping is supremely irritating.
<Lofde_> i did have gnome before... but somehow it got removed and yea..
<Lofde_> i am using kde right now, but for some reason the windows are missing the minimize, resize, close heh.. enlightenment has those but, its not my windows manager of choice..
<Lofde_> i feel like if i could install gnome, if i could force apt-get to ignore the dep. for system-config printer then i could probably have everything working a lot better
<Lofde_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/273015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273015 in meta-gnome2 "cannot install gnome & gnome-office packages" [High,In progress]
<Lofde_> WOO HOO
<Lofde_> thats awesome it changed from low, confirmed to high :D
<Lofde_> maybe ill be in luck ! here soon :)
<Lofde_> hi all
<Lofde_> this has been an interesting day
<Locker`> raining day
<Lofde_> not rainy here.. all day 70 deg, sunny
<Lofde_> but i wish i could say this upgrade to 8.10 was as sunny
<airtonix> will 8.10 have latest openobex compiled in it?
<Lofde_> is there a way, that i can do some "upgrade" process to force ubuntu to download any packages that it didnt download and install from the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 , like simple things got missed somehow like gnome and such any command i can type
<DasEi1> Lofde:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi1> Lofde_:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lofde_> DasEi1,  if i am already running 8.10
<Lofde_> ?
<avis> anyone having any issues getting music playback on banshee and/or amarok ?   doesn't seem to play for me
<Lofde_> avis issue here playing music through audacious
<Lofde_> but other audio works out of vlc
<crimsun> avis: you're probably hitting the S32_LE bug that we fixed
<avis> how is it fixed crimsun ?
<DasEi1> Lofde_:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ,,its same
<crimsun> avis: we reverted upstream's patch for said bug.  Which $arch are you running?
<avis> oddly if i hoover over an audio file with totem, it'll play, if i try and launch totem, wont play
<avis> i am using 32 bit i have the proposed repo added so hopefully i'll get it soon then
<crimsun> avis: install http://www.themuso.id.au/ubuntu/alsa-plugins/libasound2-plugins_1.0.17-0ubuntu4~test1_i386.deb
<Lofde_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/273015/+login anyone know the status of this bug ?
<avis> ooh.  thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273015 in meta-gnome2 "cannot install gnome & gnome-office packages" [High,Confirmed]
<crimsun> avis: afterward, nuke ~/.pulse* and log out of GNOME and back in
<avis> ok
<Lofde_> i wish i could find Pedro Fragoso  he would be much help :)
<avis> nope that didn't do it.  i realize its to be expected though.  thank you for trying crimsun
<crimsun> avis: what fails?
<avis> i'm not entirely sure.  just no playback in banshee or amarok
<crimsun> please open System> Preferences> Sound and tell me what settings are chosen in the Devices tab
<Linux_Galore> just tried the latest daily on my machine with a P45 chipset, disk boots but when it tries to load the desktop nothing
<avis> crimsun, autodetect of all of them, sound capture using alsa, default mixer is alsa pco cmedia pci with master selected in the white field below mixer
<avis> default mixer is alsa pcm
<crimsun> avis: in Sound Events/Sound playback, what is the result of clicking Test?
<avis> no sound.  its weird, i'm going to check my cables.  its too odd
<avis> crimsun, oddly my cables are fine.
<crimsun> avis: okay, and do you have any custom asoundrc(s)?
<crimsun> check for the existence of /etc/asound.conf and/or ~/.asoundrc*
<avis> i get sound when i try totem when i hoover over an audiofile.  totem however will crash trying to launch one
<avis> no custom asoundrc's
<crimsun> avis: ok, in a Terminal, please try this command:  speaker-test -c2
<avis> crimsun, i'm oddly not hearing sound using that test.
<crimsun> avis: what did speaker-test say was the Playback device?
<crimsun> e.g., on mine:  Playback device is default
<avis> same as on lime, stream is 48000hz, s16_le it says, 2 channels
<avis> same as mine
<crimsun> avis: ok, let's check the mixer.  Please pastebin the output from:  amixer -c0
<avis> here you go crimsun http://www.pastebin.ca/1212104
<crimsun> (sec)
<crimsun> avis: interesting that you have 'IEC958 Output' unmuted
<crimsun> avis: let's try a different approach.  Please try:  asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<crimsun> avis: afterward, please retry the speaker-test
<avis> yes.  i did that just to try something since it wasn't working i enabled that toggle to troubleshoot (i think i did that) still did not work
<avis> will try.  thank you so much.  trying
<avis> still no output from speaker test
<crimsun> please mute all the IEC958* elements
<avis> something different must have happened though.  i dont get audio from mouse over audio file.  i will unmute those
<crimsun> ...unmute?  why?  they're already unmuted.
<avis> well i deselected them.  i thought that was what you meant
<avis> should 3d control switch be selected ?
<avis> i do not see a mute/umute switch for those.  i only see select/deselect toggles.  i have deselected them
<avis> oh you want me to mute them, ok. well, it wont let me.  they aren't appearing
<crimsun> avis: is `paplay /usr/share/hwtest/data/audio_playback.wav' audible?
<avis> nope
<avis> i'm going to double check my audio cables.  i checked once, i will make super sure this time.  my guess is that they are ok
<avis> audio cables are ok
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I figured out something about my PulseAudio dropouts....
<DanaG> they only happen on my Audigy2 card.
<DanaG> It might be the surround upmixing making it drop out.
<crimsun> avis: can you install pavucontrol and double-check that the volumes are not zeroed and set correctly?
<avis> yes have that installed but will check
<avis> crimsun, they are muted.  for some reason they will not unmute.  it shows 0.00db for both front left and right and i'm able to decrease that value, but the speaker has a red mute button
<crimsun> avis: can you take screenshots for the Playback and Output Devices tabs?
<avis> sure
<crimsun> DanaG: that's your USB one, correct?
<Reed_Solomon> latest firefox update doesn't let me use the arrows/reload buttons. is this a known issue?
<Hew> Reed_Solomon: Works for me.
<avis> sent the url to my screenshot in PM crimsun.  keep in mind that you asked me to nuke ~/.pulse
<Reed_Solomon> hew, ok. odd then.
<Reed_Solomon> my bookmarks dont show up either
<Reed_Solomon> ill try backing it up to another directory then
<Hew> Reed_Solomon: Have you only just updated firefox? If so, have you restarted it?
<Reed_Solomon> yah that works
<Reed_Solomon> nah i restarted the whole system
<Reed_Solomon> since i updated
<Reed_Solomon> still odd
<Reed_Solomon> oh well no harm no foul
<DanaG> grr, iwl3945 just randomly disabled the interrupt of the device.
<DanaG> That was way random.  I had to unload and reload the module to get wifi back.
<crimsun> that's common for most Intel wifi firmware
<crimsun> it seems to be less common with 49xx
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all, is gnome-power-manager broken for all in intrepid or just for me?
 * DanaG reboots...
<DanaG> for new kernel.
 * DanaG does not like Intel wifi.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DanaG: are you having problems with iwl3945 on 2.6.27-4?
<DanaG> Yeah, earlier the device just randomly decided to disable its interrupt, for no apparent reason.
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.27-3-generic #1 SMP Wed Sep 10 16:02:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
 * DanaG is still on -3 at the moment.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DanaG: in -3 my connection is slow, in -4 it often blocks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am using qos_enable=true as a module argument ... but also in hardy network connection is incredibly slow and laggy
<Oli``> Eek my mouse stopped working =\
<Oli``> It's not showing up on lsusb... Any idea what might cause that?
<DanaG> iwl3945 driver really does suck.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DanaG: yes but in feisty it worked decently
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you confirm this?
<DanaG> I don't remember it ever working particularly well.
<DanaG> ipw3945 worked better, in my opinion.
<DanaG> ... and even b43 works better, sometimes.
<Oli``> Argl. Not even my wired mouse is working.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what's b43?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> new deskbar finally works well, but... where is tracker integration?
<DanaG> Odd... firefox can't comprehend http://http://2001:4de0:aaac:0:2456::2
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> http://2001:4de0:aaac:0:2456::2
<DanaG> it's ipv6.
<pen> is it safe to dist-upgrade from 8.04 now?
<Oli``> Well I've got no working mouse at the moment, so I'm going to say no.
<Oli``> I'll amend that this is the first really bad bug I've had so far
<Teisei> pen: My system is working just fine, so I say yes
<pen> Teisei, cool
<pen> Teisei, so it boots like normal?
<pen> Teisei, does it install the latest nvidia driver?
<Teisei> pen: I have Geforece 8800 GT on my desktop and it works fine too
<Teisei> I can play the games I want :)
<pen> Teisei, in ubuntu?
<Hew> pen: Intrepid is still alpha. If you need Ubuntu to be stable, do not upgrade.
<pen> true
<pen> ok, maybe I will wait for a few more weeks
<Hew> pen: If you are willing and able to put up with instability and wish to help with testing, then feel free to dist-upgrade :-)
<pen> Hew, no thanks, but I will install it on an external hdd
<Hew> pen: The beta will be out Oct 2. Maybe that will be a better time to upgrade
<pen> Hew, k
<zniavre> hello where are the config file for displayconfig ?
<zniavre> are/is*
<DanaG> Oh yeah, also: watch out for breakage of Intel Gigabit Ethernet adapters.
<DanaG> Why is that not in the topic of this channel?
<Teisei> pen: Ubuntu 8.10
<pen> DanaG, probably because no one here have Intel Gigabit Ethernet adapters?
<DanaG> Well, it's a pretty durn big issue -- the e1000e driver had to be disabled due to risk of permanent hardware damage.
<DanaG> Putting it in the channel would help let people know to expect the Intel NICs not to work until the driver is fixed.
 * DanaG goes off to bed:
<DanaG> Sat Sep 27 01:14:54 PDT 2008
<DanaG> Yeah... well past time.
<kulight> any one know a solution or a workaround the throttling/scaling of cpu on AMD x64
<kulight> bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/262066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262066 in linux "CPU throttled to 12% with kernel 2.6.27" [Undecided,New]
<kulight> and its dupe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263412 in linux "kernel   2.6.27-2 from last update makes everything move very slowly (dup-of: 262066)" [High,Triaged]
<kahrytan> So, will Intrepid have a crap colored theme ?
<kulight> its not that bad as i thought it would from the screenshots
<kulight> any way it is not the default
<kahrytan> Dark Colored Themes NEVER work out. If Intrepid uses one, it will spell decline in users for Ubuntu.
<kahrytan> On top of that, Dark colored themes are harder on the eyes.
<kulight> genraly i agree with you
<kahrytan> Most websites use white background so when you visit websites, it's like have a spot light sign directly in your eyes.
<kahrytan> shine*
<kulight> but im trying it now and they done pretty good
<kahrytan> If dark theme is on there at final, theme is first package that gets removed.
<Jimm-> kahrytan, I think its just the alpha1 that had a dark theme
<kahrytan> Alpha6 has it too
<kulight> it is not defaolt
<Jimm-> kahrytan, and you know you can change colors right?
<kahrytan> well duh
<kahrytan> oops. One screenshot tour for alpha 6 had dark. Softpedia has normal human
<kahrytan> http://blog.masslive.com/linkfarm/2008/09/new_ubuntu_theme_actually_look.html
<Oli``> kahrytan: actually, dark themes (eg light text on dark backgrounds) are considered by the vast majority of usability experts to be a lot easier on the eyes
<Oli``> I'd punch a load of research links in your general direction... if my mouse worked
<kahrytan> Oli``»  In what craphole did you hear that?
<kahrytan> Oli``» It always hurts my eyes
<kahrytan> I hate spotlights shinning in my eyes
<Oli``> kahrytan: I'm a webdev. We have to do a lot of usability... So that "craphole" would be the computer usability collective.
<kahrytan> And in what craphole is that collective?
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: try following the Code of Conduct, please.
<kahrytan> already am. not insulting anyone
<Oli``> kahrytan: it's to do with eye strain. You say that light-on-dark is like a spotlight? Well to people with more sensitive eyes, dark-on-light is like staring at some text placed in front of the sun. If it's really an issue for you perhaps improving your monitor might improve things
<Oli``> I'm sorry if you don't believe me, but it's really not my job to convince you that I'm right.
<kahrytan> Oli``»  and yet you don't provide links.
<Oli``> I've got no mouse.
<kahrytan> You need to cite things to win
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: try being nice.
<Oli``> kahrytan: as do you.
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: providing links without a mouse is *hard*.  have you tried it recently?
<kahrytan> Hobbsee»  I am.
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: then apparently you're failing.  Please try harder.
<Oli``> You've managed to cite just as much as me. "Oh I don't like it" doesn't quite cut it as an in-depth usability study
<kahrytan> Hobbsee»  and you are being insulting to me.
<Oli``> Oh dear.
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: I remind you one final time:  please obey the code of conduct, including being respectful, and you will have a long time in this channel.  If you do not follow the CoC, you may be out of here quicker than you hoped.  You know how this works.
<kahrytan> Oli``»  Use tab key to cycle though links.
<kahrytan> Oli``»  gotta go. I need to discuss a few things in -ops.
<Hobbsee> http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum116/48.htm looks interesting, too
<Oli``> Yeah I'm doing that - but to look for ways to fix my USB, not convince you one way or the other. It's out there, just a google away if you're genuinely interested in finding out more
<Hobbsee> Oli``: he's gone
<Oli``> No complaints here =)
<Oli``> Unless, of course, he holds the secrets to unlocking my mouse.
<Oli``> Time to see if a restart fixes things. Stranger things have happened.
<Oli``> Oh yeah, in syslog I'm getting a LOT of "EH complete" messages. I've no idea what they are... Any ideas?
<Hobbsee> none, sorry :)
<Oli``> Righto back in a tick
<Oli``> Unlimited mouse power!
<Hobbsee> \o/
<airtonix> bankai mouse?
<Tm_T> hail my young padawans
<mnemoc> hi, there is any tool to render a new xorg.conf considering what one is running on a given moment? (xrandr choices, etc..)
<mnemoc> btw, radeon + xrandr -s 1280x800    looks much better than fglrx use to :D
<regel> is there an orange theme for 8.10?
<TuTUXG> bug 263555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263555
<TuTUXG> @@
<nblracer> me again :)
<edp> nblracer, yelo
<nblracer> another minor bug that most likly hardware specific
<nblracer> the screen does not turn off when closed
<nblracer> i did some test, and found out that cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state does register it correctly
<edp> nblracer, did you try to fix it?
<nblracer> acpi_listen  however does not see it
<nblracer> and the hal listen does not see the lid closed
<nblracer> edp: i dont know how i should go about it to fix it
<Linux_Galore> anyone know how to get intrepid alpha 6 to not freez when it sees my HD4850 card
<regel> hide it?
<edp> Linux_Galore, you have to blacklist it
<Linux_Galore> intrepid boots, I get the install menu, then select lets say the install, it then seems to load some things then the screen goes blank and stays there
<nblracer> i googled it a bit and found similar errors, but nothing quite the same
<nblracer> look in consol why it stops while it loades up
<Linux_Galore> this is with a P45 mobo and a HD4850 card
<regel> Linux_Galore: alternate innstall?
<Linux_Galore> regel: desk and alternate both freez
<Linux_Galore> it always freezes about 10 seconds after I select install or try to run the live desktop
<Linux_Galore> is there a way to hide the boot graphics so i can see at what point the install is failing ?
<mnemoc> ctrl-alt-f2?
<Linux_Galore> this is after the first selection menu right after the language question
<Linux_Galore> let me try
<Linux_Galore> bbl
<mnemoc> yup... I can't get gdm honoring my de layout... but the session does
<mnemoc> s/yup/yuck/
<nblracer> i'm so bad with bash :(
<mnemoc> i'm pretty good with bash, but i stink on xorg :-\
<plagerism> I just did an upgrade and now one of my monitor's edid was not detected upon reboot. Video Card: GeForce 8800, driver: 177.76.  Anyone else experience this issue?
<mnemoc> plagerism: tons of people in the forum :)
<plagerism> It appears to only be my acer monitor, even if I switch them around (DFP-1 -> DFP-0) the same monitor is still undetected
<plagerism> mnemoc, I get very lost in the forum
<mnemoc> plagerism: just reset your xorg.conf
<plagerism> I see this in the log though (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device DFP-1
<plagerism> I will try resetting it
<mnemoc> let xorg 7.4 use it's magic
<plagerism> brb
<iddo> im trying to install alsa from source, but the old version seems to stay... help?
<mnemoc> tried removing it?
<iddo> it asks to remove ubuntu-desktop if i try
<iddo> so i didnt
<iddo> should i?
<DeFi> cant wait for Intrepid
<DeFi> :)
<mnemoc> considering how hard it will be to maintain 8.04 i guess ubuntu guy will really want us to switch to 8.10 :p
<mnemoc> guys*
<iddo> which java plugin is better to install? sun-java6-plugin or icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<plagerism> Ahh so this line in the nvidia 177.76-0ubuntu1 changelog "Added a workaround for broken EDIDs provided by some Acer
<plagerism>       AL1512 monitors."  Would leave me to believe that this has broken my Acer monitor. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177
<plagerism> Is that nvidias bug?
<TuTUXG> probably
<TuTUXG> gnome 2.4 detached gnome-font-viewer from gnome-control-center
<TuTUXG> 2.24*
<Teisei> Woohoo ! Pulseaudio finally works with Skype ... at least for me :D
<Teisei> Specifically the recording part
<TuTUXG> skype can record?
<TuTUXG> if you have both gnome and kde4 installed(like me), gnome-screensaver will fail to start the plasma screensaver, you have to manually change the path
<jeroen-> I have a (MSI) Nvidea (NX)6200AX - I now use the Nvidea driver v177 as recommended by Jockey - is v173 not more stable? So is it better to use v173 to use with older Nvidea chipsets?
<TuTUXG> 177.76 is the beta driver
<TuTUXG> 173 is the stable one
<TuTUXG> for your card, use either one shouldn't make alot of different
<jeroen-> TuTUXG: ok, thanks - to be 100% sure I will switch to 173
<TuTUXG> if it works
<jeroen-> TuTUXG: allhough Jockey still gives v177 as recommended, shouldn't that be fixed?
<TuTUXG> i think it just picks the newer one
<jeroen-> TuTUXG: well my monitor is doing sometines strange, maybe its the monitor, but I want to be sure
<jeroen-> ok thanks TuTUXG
<TuTUXG> what kind of strange?
<TuTUXG> u can switch to 173 and test, or u can even try 169
<jeroen-> TuTUXG: my screen sometimes gets smaller on left and right
<TuTUXG> jeroen-, that's wired, im not sure what the problem is, but you can try to use different drivers
<perillux> I'm using intrepid and everytime I log in I have 2 problems.  I don't see my trash applet anymore, and I get a crash report about "scim-bridge"
<TuTUXG> i got those two
<TuTUXG> apparently scim is still buggy now
<perillux> ok, thanks
<perillux> oh I also forgot to mention this.
<perillux> I'm having some major problems with some flash applications
<perillux> anyone else experiencing this?
<perillux> like the boxes that display little music players or even adds, they flicker rapidly and parts get cut off it's really weird.
<iddo> epiphany-extension-gwget: Depends: epiphany-gecko (< 2.23) but 2.24.0.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<iddo> how can i install it then?
<case^> hi
<case^> where is the chanelog?
<case^> change*
<crimsun> case^: for...?
<case^> alpha 5 to 6
<WeeJay> Hi guys!  My sprint card works great on Hardy Heron but I am running Intrepid ibex and the kernel does not identify the card.  Is it possible for me to run the kernel from hardy on intrepid?
<crimsun> case^: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/; see August and September
<crimsun> WeeJay: sure, but things may break.
<WeeJay> crimsun: would I have to install a lot of dependencies to get the older kernel working or would it as simple as downloading just the kernel + header deb package?
<crimsun> WeeJay: the latter, usually, because you already have newer versions of dependencies
<WeeJay> Good! Well its worth a shot.  Any word on if there is a kernel update in the pipe line for Intrepid?
<WeeJay> By the way alpha6 works great for me! I have been using it for couple of weeks and no issues at all.
<crimsun> WeeJay: highly likely judging from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=summary
<WeeJay> crimsun: do you think I should submit a bug report for the missing WWAN card support in the Intrepid kernel?
<crimsun> iddo: I can't tell from reading gwget's svn commits whether the current version supports epiphany 2.24
<iddo> hmm
<crimsun> iddo: AFAICS, it only supports up to 2.22
<crimsun> iddo: if in fact it does support 2.24 with no source changes, you can rebuild the source package
<nuts> !skype intrepid ibex
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nuts> !skype intrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skype intrepid
<nuts> :/
<nuts> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<emet> does intrepid use event scripts?
<emet> for upstart
<crimsun> emet: not yet.
<emet> that's two years of upstart being included in Ubuntu but not really used :o
<Chousuke> It's not a trivial change :p
<Chousuke> they got rid of inittab though :(
<emet> I think Mark hinted that proper use of upstart might be one of the pillars of the next version
<emet> 9.04 I mean
<darthanubis> I was hoping Upstart would be tight by now
<dr3mro> hey i want the repositories of intrepid ibex any help ?????
<crimsun> dr3mro: please clarify
<rinaldi_> hi, im trying to install the alpha 6 and i'm getting an error in the livecd. It goes to a busybox prompt and then gives me repeated errors of "buffer I/O error on device sr0 [xxxxxxxx]. I know there was a bug for alpha 5 for this but apparently it's ok in 6. any ideas?
<dr3mro> i need the repositories of intrepid ibex plz crimsun
<crimsun> dr3mro: they're identical to hardy's, save the string "hardy" is replaced with "intrepid"
<dr3mro> crimsun, thnx
<mohbana> hi, i'd like to get hibernate/suspend working, any ideas?
<skyjumper> has anyone seen keyboard weirdness in intrepid? specifically with vmware?
<mohbana> hi, i'd like to get hibernate/suspend working, any ideas?
<skyjumper> mohbana: don't repeat
<Teisei> Hi ! My ALSA stopped working a few days ago. In sound settings when I try to switch to ALSA it gives the following error:
<Teisei> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<Teisei> And pulse audio doesn't work well for Skype
<Teisei> And for Capture part:
<Teisei> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<Teisei> Any ideas how to fix this ?
<skyjumper> if pulseaudio isn't loaded, alsa should work fine
<skyjumper> otherwise it's likely a driver issue
<Teisei> Hmm
<Teisei> skyjumper: So should I remove pulseaudio or what ?
<skyjumper> no, you should kill it and see if alsa works then
<Teisei> Ok, I'll try that
<Teisei> Hooray !
<Teisei> Thank you so so so much, skyjumper !
<crimsun> Teisei: were you using the pulse pcm+ctl asoundrc?
<crimsun> if so, you need a newer libasound2-plugins
<Teisei> crimsun: Where do I get it if I needed it ?
<crimsun> Teisei: for which $arch?
<Teisei> crimsun: Generic or something ?
<Teisei> If you mean that
<crimsun> Teisei: no.  i386 or amd64.
<Teisei> i386 I suppose
<crimsun> Teisei: http://www.themuso.id.au/ubuntu/alsa-plugins/libasound2-plugins_1.0.17-0ubuntu4~test1_i386.deb
<Teisei> crimsun: Thank you
<skyjumper> upgraded from hardy yesterday... policykit doesn't think my user is an admin
<skyjumper> the user is in the admin group
<skyjumper> (worked in hardy)
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> my laptop audio is pretty messed right now, I changed some pulse audio settings and did a bunch of crazy stuff, is there a way to completely reset all my sound settings to defaults? right now my laptop keys control mic volume
<skyjumper> marshall: you can forcibly remove the pulseaudio packages, including removing config files, and reinstall
<skyjumper> but if you're asking, then you probably shouldn't dare anyway
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I want to know if deskbar-tracker integration is broken for a reason or is it just my setup
<Le-Chuck_ITA> does it work for you all?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> deskbar has become robust and stable in intrepid
<[g2]> anyone know if the Intel Pro/1000 bug in Alpha 6 is fixed in the daily build for x64 ?  TIA
<td123> you mean that bug that overwrote the firmware?
<Unksi> i heard that theres a fix in the -mm branch of the kernel, so it might be coming soon
<mnemoc> $ ps aux | grep apport
<mnemoc> amery    28979 81.8  1.0  14348 10708 ?        RN   20:39   0:36 /usr/bin/python /usr/share/apport/apport 7190 11 0
<Unksi> (is not in ubuntu yet^)
<mnemoc> ^--- this is niiiiiice :D
<Lofde_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/273015/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273015 in meta-gnome2 "cannot install gnome & gnome-office packages" [High,Fix committed]
<[g2]> td123: I sounded nasty... there was big bold red letters on the alpha download page
<td123> g2: my hardware isn't affected so :P
<td123> g2: I run it under a vm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> td123: what do you run under a vm?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have the same bug of course
<[g2]> td123: I was going to run it native :( I don't want to blow out my server's LAN port :)
<Lofde_> I cant install gnome ;( heh because of bug 273015 , and my kde doesnt have any minimize maximize or close buttons ;(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273015 in meta-gnome2 "cannot install gnome & gnome-office packages" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273015
<td123> Le-Chuck_ITA: ubuntu alpha 6
<td123> Lofde_: lxde for you, i suggest
<Lofde_> if i download the daily build does anyone think that i could use that to do a "repair install" and install from the cd over my current setup and not loose my home dir and configurations ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> does libdeskbar-tracker work for anybody?
<Lofde_> td123,  enlightenment was working correctly, i just want to use my original DE gnome
<Lofde_> if i have had a Core 2 Duo    that has EMT64, but i have always used the 32x version of ubuntu, if i get the cd and try to repair upgrade to 64bit does anyone think there will be much issue ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't think so Lofde_
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I think there won't be issues :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye all
<skyjumper> Lofde_: it's probably easier to save a copy of your package list, home directory, and whatever other settings, and reinstall
<nblracer> can some one help me debug thjis lid.sh
<nblracer> i suck at bash
<td123> nblracer: nothing a short google search for "bash scripting" can't help :P
 * BHSPitLappy bashes nblracer 
<nblracer> yea that what i'm using now
<td123> nblracer: find a better one then
<Lofde_> skyjumper,  whats an easy way to save a copy of your package list
<td123> nblracer: here you go http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<td123> nblracer: all you ever wanted to know or will not want to know about bash scripting :P
<Lofde_> does the live DVD contain just more packages or something between the live DVD and the live cd?
<td123> Lofde_: yes
<skyjumper> Lofde_: you'll have to script something
<td123> Lofde_: if you have a fast connection, you should always go with the cd imo
<Lofde_> oh ok, i guess its not that big of a deal i like sometimes just scrolling through synaptic and installing whatever looked cool, didnt really ever use half the stuff anyway
<Lofde_> td123 because you can just apt-get install everything from there ?
<skyjumper> Lofde_: echo $(ls -1 /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | cut -b 20- | cut -d . -f 1) >package_list
<skyjumper> then sudo apt-get install $(cat package_list)
<skyjumper> but you'll probably run into some packages not existing on x64, and will have to modify the list
<Lofde_> oh boy this isnt going to somehow rm -rf /home/* is it :P
<skyjumper> heh well if you don't already know what that does, don't do it
<td123> Lofde_: exactly, just apt-get install everything
<td123> Lofde_: just remember the packages you use and just install them when you reinstall
<[g2]> skyjumper: nice cmdline work :)
<skyjumper> [g2]: that'd be better piping through sed than cut, but whatever
<[g2]> skyjumper: it gets the job done :)
<[g2]> I've often wanted to do that exact thing, but haven't taken the time to do it
<kulight> any one know a solution or a workaround the throttling/scaling of cpu on AMD x64
<kulight> bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/262066
<kulight> and its dupe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262066 in linux "CPU throttled to 12% with kernel 2.6.27" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263412 in linux "kernel   2.6.27-2 from last update makes everything move very slowly (dup-of: 262066)" [High,Triaged]
<Lofde_> that script worked thanks skyjumper
<nblracer> i'm done playing with bash, just crashed the system
<kulight> any one ?
<Lofde_> ok i just made a tar , and if i want to   compress it more and make it a tar.bz whats that command again ?
<Lofde_> whats up kulight  , nblracer
<kulight> all good except 8.10 is very slow
<nblracer> fine over here
<kulight> can you see my previous posts ?
<b3nw> I tried Xubuntu Alpha 6 and got this error -> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/56629/apt_error.png  is this a known issue?
<nblracer> running compiz on an old laptop 512mb ram 3.06ghz
<nblracer> b3nw: did you check the cd?
<kulight> it looks like a bad cd
<b3nw> ok, let me run the cd check
<Lofde_> kulight,  nope
<kulight> nblracer: are u using x64 or x32?
<nblracer> 32
<nblracer> it is an old p4 mobile
<kulight> any one know a solution or a workaround the throttling/scaling of cpu on AMD x64
<kulight> bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/262066and its dupe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263412
 * DanaG has an old laptop around here that uses a P4-based Celeron... which is exactly the opposite of what you'd want in a laptop.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262066 in linux "CPU throttled to 12% with kernel 2.6.27" [Undecided,New]
<kulight> nblracer: im using x64
<DanaG> P4 is hot and inefficient.... so it's crap; Celeron is a cut-down version of whatever it's based on, with the power management features removed, so it's crap; a P4-based Celeron.... that's crap².
<Lofde_> kulight,  what actual cpu do you have?
<kulight> i have a HP 6715s with AMD Turion 1.8 x2
<Lofde_> DanaG,  i remember those old P4 systems, like a 2.6 ghz P4, would be SMOKED by a CPU that was 1.6Ghz but Centrino because it had 2 MB of l2 cache and the p4 ususally had like 256k of cache ;))
<nblracer> kulight: have you tried something like this sudo cpufreq-selector -f 80000
<kulight> its some kind of a bug that no one know how to solve
<Lofde_> wow this is odd, ive tried to download the 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD 3 times now, each time it stops downloading at 6% 44.6 mb
<nblracer> Lofde_:  different mirror?
<DanaG> This one is a 1.6 P4-Celeron.
<DanaG> =þ
<Lofde_> nblracer,  i dont see a listing for different mirrors on this ubuntu page ill look
<kulight> i have tried the gui version of that scaling stack at 800MHz
<Lofde_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/  anyone have a different mirror
<DanaG> I also have an Athlon XP-M 1400 (1200MHz) laptop around here... and it smokes the P4 one... except when the sucky VIA chipset causes hard-lockups.
<Lofde_> what can you type into terminal to get your cpu info ...
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that's one thing that irks me... there's no Linux equivalent of the Windows CPU-Z.
<DanaG> CPU-Z tells you not only the name, but also the core name (such as Northwood), the socket type (such as "Socket 478 mPGA", the type of memory, and such.
<kulight> im using hardinfo
<kulight> its the best i found on linux
<DanaG> stupid iwl3945... it's being slow and sucky, when I'm running torrents.
<kulight> or lshw
<DanaG> I'd switch to wired, but I don't want to risk damage to my e1000e NIC.
<markf_> i have also intel 3945
<markf_> no probs
<kulight> DanaG: that bug is the worst kind virus :)
<Lofde_> this is what hardinfo said about my machine -Processors-Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz
<nblracer> can some one help me understand why my monitor does not turn of when lid is close
<nblracer> cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state
<nblracer> reterns the correct status
<kulight> check the power manager options
<DanaG> That's odd.... on my system, no matter what OS I'm in (or even at the BIOS screen), closing the lid turns off the screen... in hardware.
<Lofde_> will someone please go and try to download the ISO from the ubuntu site
<nblracer> get the torrent Lofde_
<Lofde_> and see if it pauses at 6% download for them too, i have redownloaded this thing like 5 times and i think it cant be me.. i even changed directories
<Lofde_> nblracer,  i will, i guess but i would like to see if someone else is having the same issue
<nblracer> find another mirro
<Lofde_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<Lofde_> the AMD 64bit version of the live cd
<Lofde_> the only thing i am worried about is downloading something from a torrent thats outdated and get like the alpha 4 or something lol
<Lofde_> http://www.mininova.org/tor/1828850  0 seeds 0 leechers heh (interipid amd 64)
<DanaG> wget -c
<Teisei> Is there a way to make the top and bottom side of the Compiz desktop cube transparent without making it use "transparent picture" file ?
<Teisei> I use 100 by 100 pixel size transparent picture to make the transparency
<nblracer> what does CheckPolicy in lid.sh do?
<kulight> yes there is a slider for opacity some where i dont remeber ecxacly
<DanaG> cubeaddons.
<Lofde_> ill try that danag
<DanaG> To set colors of top and bottom.
<kulight> i get the image downloading prety fast
<DanaG> The only annoying thing: if you remove top and bottom pic, it adds them back.  I had to add /dev/null as an image to use.
<DanaG> I don't know if that's been fixed since the last time I tried, though.
<mazzen> are any sound problems reported for the current 8.10 snapshot? something like "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" when using totem?
<Lofde_> kulight,  keep downloading mine always pauses at 6% for the amd 64 live cd
<Lofde_> it stops at like 44.6 mb
<DanaG> aah, name of cubeaddons is now the reflection and deformation.
<kulight> im alredy at 40%
<Teisei> DanaG: What do you have to change from there to make it transparent ?
<Teisei> I dropped the drawing of top and bottom face
<Teisei> And selected transparent colors
<kulight> go to desktop cube press on the caps color dialog and make the color transperant
<Lofde_> anyone thing it could be possible that someone could write some software to sort of "emulate" a DSL router, so a person could take a regular phone cable, plug into the phone wall, that has a dsl filter, and then someone plug the other end into their laptop in the modem (again someone having programmed a software/hardware driver configuration for PPPoE ect) to allow them to get online through dsl ?
<Lofde_> kulight,  even using WGET -C http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/intrepid-desktop-amd64.iso  my WGET stopped after 6% :(
<kulight> 60%
<kulight> i think ill stop it
<kulight> i dont know whats wrong
<mazzen> Lofde_: i think that the current nm-applet hat that feature. or do i miss something?
<Lofde_> kulight,  you did the 64 amd iso ? thats so weird
<kulight> yes
<Teisei> kulight: The color change works, but not its transparency
<DanaG> Odd.
<Teisei> So if I choose red color, and full transparency, cube caps will be bright red
<DanaG> Wait, do you want it entirely transparent?
<Teisei> Fully or half transparent
<Teisei> Any ideas ?
<DanaG> As in, not visible at all?  That's simple... go to "Behavior" and uncheck "draw top"
<Teisei> Unchecked
<Teisei> The color is visible
<DanaG> Hmm, try restarting compiz.
<Teisei> Tried 5 times
<DanaG> Really weird.
<DanaG> Wait, is the plugin itself enabled?
<Teisei> Of course
<Teisei> Changing things from here work so
<Lofde_> the torrent is downloading, and going mighty fast actually kulight  thanks for testing
<nblracer> ok lid.sh works
<nblracer> it is gnome-power-manager that is not
<lucazade> hi all
<lucazade> is there a way to override mouse settings in xorg.conf
<lucazade> like the old xorg 7.3
<nblracer> is there a better advance power management GUI for gnome
<lucazade> i need a working third button :))
<lucazade> anyone?
<nblracer> i dont know
<lucazade> i can't help u too :)
<Lofde_> weird the dvd iso amd 64 is downloading past 44.6mb , but for some reason for me the iso for the live CD amd 64 wouldnt, so odd
<DanaG> odd... the cube cap settings really are not working.
<kulight> enable cube caps then in behavior remove draw top face and draw bottom face
<DanaG> YEah, I did that too, to check... it doesn't work.
<DanaG> It must be a bug.
<kulight> ive just tested that and it worked
<DanaG> Odd... not for me.
<nblracer> where is the setting? i will test it to0
<kulight> cube caps
<lucazade> Beginning with Intrepid, input device configuration is done through HAL rather than in your xorg.conf
<nblracer> mine is under cube refelection btw
<lucazade> found by myself
<EvilDaemon> What's the RSS feed reader (graphical) for Ubuntu?
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> what will be the default theme in intrepid?
<EvilDaemon> human clearlooks?
<EvilDaemon> or human
<rom1v> the dark one? (brown)?
<astraljava> EvilDaemon: If you're really wanting to use development versions of Ubuntu, I'd strongly encourage you to learn some usage of CLI. With that experience, you could easily find out, like this: `apt-cache search rss reader`
<slavik> what version of KDE does kubuntu-desktop depend on?
<jtechidna> slavik: 4.1.1
<slavik> ty
<nblracer> DanaG:  and kulight i cant get it work
<nblracer> i always get squares the same color of the cube on the caps
<nblracer> need a reboot
<nblracer> brb
<lod__> hi, i was using hardy and just upgraded to intrepid, but can't start compiz. my card is ati 1250, dkms compiles fglrx, but no 3d
<lod__> and some stupid question, but why can't install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<mazzen> as it is not compatible with the current X server
<mazzen> we have to wait for good driver from ati
<lod__> :'(
<lod__> and one other Q. i'm using both kde and gnome
<lod__> and knetworkmanager is running along gnome networkmanager
<lod__> can't just be one of them like in hardy
<mazzen> drop one of them
<EvilDaemon> I like gnome over kubuntu, but that's my flavor.
<DanaG> «yay, random bracket characters»
<mazzen> lod__: if one of them still works, whether you are using "the other" desktop environment ... it's ok, of?
<osh_> Is Ibex safe now or how do I find out if I have a vulnerable network card?
<lod__> well, I like them both, but knetworkmanager suits better to kde, and gnome net. resp. to gnome. vise versa is also ok, but it's bugging me to see them both running, and can't do anything about.
<lod__> don't know how to stop gnome networkmanager in kde
<DanaG> hmm, look in .config/autostart
<DanaG> there may be a way to define one as for kde only, and the other as for gnome only.
<mazzen> lod__: sry, i haven't touched kde for years :-/
<lod__> well, befor the new networkmanager (0.7) there was.
<bobesponja> I think kde and gnome both use the same networkmanager backend mazzen, they just use different GUIs
<lod__> yes
<lod__> but why the both gui starts
<bobesponja> just close the gui and remove it from .config/autostart
<DanaG> But that'd remove it from both!
<DanaG> If you want one to be gnome only and one to be kde only, there may be a way to do that.
<Lofde_> DanaG,  Thanks for suggesting WGET -C , i was still having issues downloading the AMD64.iso, but if i keep re-entering the command, it resumes from where it left off which is nice so i can actually download it heh
<mazzen> btw: 'new-human' is the new ubuntu-theme, isn't? i searchled launchpad for this "project", but didn't find it. i think the blue coloured links on grey background, should be declared as a bug, and changed to something nicer.
<mazzen> does anyone know, where i can send my wish?
<DanaG> Lofde_: oh yeah, does it actually quit when it fails?  If it does, you can try "watch" on the command to make it run repeatedly.
<DanaG> watch wget -C whatever
<Lofde_> DanaG,  no it doesnt quit when it stops, i have to hit ctrl-c and then restart it
<DanaG> Dang.
<Lofde_> heh atleast its downloading
<Lofde_> im happy
<Rotlaus> Can someon play the 'Zimbra Overview' Flash Video on zimbra.com? Is it a bug or  bad web page?
<Denise> no bug nor bad web page here
<Rotlaus> You can play the flash video?
<Rotlaus> Doesn't work for me. Standard Intrepid+Firefox+Flash10 here
<mazzen> Denise: was that related to me?
<Denise> yes
<Denise> i run it and it goes very well
<mazzen> Denise: i like the theme too, but *that* blue... it looks strange to me... :-/ http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/ubuntuthemebluelink90634408jpg.jpg
<Denise> I m talking about zimbra
<mazzen> as, so it was not me
<Denise> sorry
<Denise> I m agaisnt dealing online
<Denise> I mean gambling
<mazzen> huh?
<ackstorm> me too, becuase they don't get to bring you drinks when you're online
<Denise> yes
<Denise> and I like to eat chips when I play casino
<Denise> you lost me there
<mazzen> :) i was taking a spam mail, instant of a private one :) and the blue links on white ground are ok. on the grey, it looks unbeautifully
<Denise> white is nice color
<MDC__> does xserver-xorg-video-[ati|radeonhd] provide 3D support for R600 in ibex?
<MDC__> or does the fglrx driver works with kernel 2.6.27 and Xorg 7.5?
<Delvien> is there a way to run hardy on the x.x.27 kernel ?
<Delvien> haro?
<crimsun> Delvien: yes.
<Delvien> crimsun do you happen to have sources i can put in my sources.list to make this happen? cant seem to find a good on online
<crimsun> it's identical to the main,restricted one for all Ubuntu releases.  just change the hardy to intrepid.
<Delvien> kk ty
<crimsun> of course, I don't condone doing so, and you get to keep all the broken pieces.
<crimsun> (that said, it does tend to work more often than it shatters horridly)
<Delvien> Im just installing to test the sata fix
<Delvien> the current kernel is horribly bugged for my box
<crimsun> you should try using a current daily-live image, then
<Delvien> ?
<Delvien> Lost me there
<crimsun> use an intrepid milestone live cd, aka desktop cd.
<crimsun> e.g., alpha 6
<crimsun> (or use one that's rebuilt daily, hence called daily-live)
<Delvien> I just want to install the .27 kernel to my existing setup, thats it
<Delvien> i dont want to test the entire new release
<Delvien> if thats what you are saying
<crimsun> sure
<Delvien> :(
<crimsun> do what you wish ;)
<Delvien> Well if it doesnt boot, then i just switch back to a previous kernel.
<Delvien> But the liveCD would have the new kernel on, and i can install from those packages, correct?
<Denise> good
<Delvien> sigh
<Denise> bye
<DanaG> Heh, about the ethernet corruption thing, and the now (rightly) disabled module...
<DanaG> It's always a good idea to have some sort of spare wired NIC around.
<DanaG> It could be USB, or PCI, or Cardbus (or ExpressCard).
<milosz> yo guise
<milosz> following problem poses itself:
<milosz> i have no sound when not being root
<milosz> is this currently known (i assume), and what is the fix?
<grego> with recent kernels (2.6.27) i can't boot with usb device (modem ) plugged in, if it's unplugged before boot and plugged after it works. How i can track what's going on? Is anyone familiar with this issue?
<RAOF> milosz: Your problem isn't common as far as I'm aware; it sounds like a local configuration issue.
<crimsun> Delvien: yes, you could.
<Delvien> thanks
<RAOF> grego: Have you filed a bug?  If you have, it'd be really useful for you to find the first kernel that fails (if possible).
<crimsun> ah, grego has been bitten by bus enumeration nondeterminism.  hooray.
<crimsun> milosz: please give us more detail.
<milosz> ok
<crimsun> just as you likely wouldn't want a doctor troubleshooting blindly...
<milosz> crimsun, i can't run any mixer application as non-root (neither alsamixer nor aumix (for OSS) work)
<milosz> yeah of course, sorry
<milosz> even as root, alsamixer doesn't work
<milosz> but i can run OSS mixers
<crimsun> milosz: please run the alsa-info.sh script referenced from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<milosz> sound in most apps works only using OSS as well
<milosz> and sound in Flash doesn't work at all (i assume it can not use OSS)
<crimsun> (Flash can use OSS, yes.)
<grego> @RAOF it started with first kernel from 2.6.27 series latest working is 2.6.26-5-generic
<grego> tried to recompile kernel with confing from working one but it doesnt help
<milosz> crdlb, http://privatepaste.com/ff09vPB9pp
<milosz> well if it can use OSS it doesn't work in any case
<milosz> erm, crimsun ^
<RAOF> grego: crimsun seems to have some idea of what's wrong, whereas I can only offer "if you've got (lots of) time, run a git-bisect on the ubuntu kernel".
<grego> o_O git-bisect? it sounds bad
<DanaG> Oh yeah, /me goes to see if using simple stereo with the Audigy2 still gives PulseAudio dropouts...
<RAOF> grego: Basically, it's "rebuild the kernel over and over until you find the single commit which broke it"
<grego> actually, i tried something like that..
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-28
<grego> ugh
<milosz> crimsun, wasn't it that what you needed?
<crimsun> milosz: I'm pretty busy ATM; please be patient.
<milosz> crimsun, i just wasn't sure you got the link at all
<grego> @RAOF i'll try to find something related in changelogs first between 2.6.26.5 and 2.6.27
<crimsun> milosz: as your unprivileged user, what's the output from:  groups |grep audio >/dev/null;echo $?
<milosz> crimsun, 1
<milosz> indeed i'm not in audio
<crimsun> well, you know where to go from here.
<milosz> yeah
<milosz> thanks!
<crimsun> grego: how familiar are you with serial console debugging?
<milosz> hmm one other question, sorry if i'm being disruptive
<milosz> is "gksudo" meant to be only used with synaptic?
<milosz> i used it to start firefox (i understand this is not something most people would do)
<milosz> and it shows the same info text for Firefox as well
<milosz> The program 'firefox' lets you modify essential parts of the system.
<milosz> seems a little bit irritating
<grego> @crimsun i have no idea what you're talking about :)
<crimsun> grego: hmm, okay.
<grego> modprobe just dies trying to load firmware to my usb modem...
<grego> and booting process stops here
<ronny> hi
<ronny> any known issues with wpa + network manager on current ibex ?
<crimsun> y
<crimsun> sorry, consolekit being wonky
<ronny> my laptop doesnt seem to enable encryption any more
<ronny> (got an iwl3945)
<RAOF> ronny: My iwl3945 works prefectly fine with WPA.
<ronny> oh weird, since like 2 this is the first time i can reconnect to my wlan
<crimsun> grego: the modem isn't plugged into a hub, is it?
<grego> i think it is
<grego> @crimsun
<grego> i 4 usb ports at back, for me it looks like hub :) and 2 in front @crimsun
<grego> hot to check that? :)
<grego> tried to plug it to each of avaiable port, but it doesnt make difference
<crimsun> grego: are these all using OHCI or EHCI controllers?  i.e., when you insert/plug, what does watching dmesg tell you?
<grego> lets check lspci @crimsun
<crimsun> (well, you really want to also check `dmesg' after each plug)
<grego> lspci says that i have few intell usb uhci controllers and one usb2 ehci controller @crimsun
<grego> yeah, kinfocenter says that my modem is connected to usb hub @crimsun
<crimsun> grego: have you booted with "nosplash verbose" (or removed "splash quiet")?
<crimsun> err, with the usb modem plugged, that is
<grego> in text mode? yeah @crimsun
<crimsun> grego: could you take a digital photo, please?
<grego> unfortunatelly i can't :)  @crimsun
<crimsun> grego: ok, so we step back major kernels, then.  Is it reproducible using the 6.06.2, 7.04, 7.10, and/or 8.04.1 desktop cds?
<grego> no
<crimsun> to which? :)
<grego> im on Intrepid
<grego> only 2.6.27 kernels
<crimsun> so, nothing prior to 2.6.27-rc?
<grego> yes
<crimsun> sorry, we're having miscommunication here.  Do you mean, "correct, nothing prior"?
<grego> last working for me is 2.6.25-5
<grego> :)
<grego> my english suck, sorry :)
<crimsun> ok, so as RAOF_ mentioned, please continue with the git-bisect
<grego> oh noes :D
<crimsun> I'm around (vaguely) for a few more minutes if you need tips
<grego> I've checked all rc kernels from 1 to 7
<grego> where can i find changes, kernels between 2.6.26-5 and first  2.6.27 ?
<grego> crimsun: btw, isn't this bootup error written anywhere?
<crimsun> grego: you'll have to go upstream for that (kernel.org's changelogs)
<crimsun> grego: alternately, if you feel lucky, there are the git changesets themselves (linux-2.6, aka Linus's tree)
<crimsun> grego: you'll also need to compare against ubuntu-intrepid.git
<grego> crimsun: yeah  i have 2.6.27 rc changelog opened, its huge
<grego> but both kernels, from ubuntu repos and self compiled from kernel.org, arent working
<grego> 2.6.27-x ones
<DasEi> is it planned to leave displayconfig-gtk in ibex ?isn't in the repos nomore
<GNB> Hallo
<GNB> I can't get the networking up for realtek or Atheros chipset on this laptop
<DasEi> GNB:in terminal > ifconfig, sudo ifup eth0....
<GNB> DasEi: Doesn't work
<DasEi> I'm not familar with that beta , too, but had no probs with two standard ethernetcards in kubuntu (via and 3com)
<GNB> Realtek is the ethernet :-(
<DasEi> GNB, what does network applet say ? does lspci find devices ?
<GNB> Yes
<GNB> Disabled
<DasEi> Realtek is very familar, too
<DasEi> what is disabled ?
<GNB> Networkapplet just shows lo
<GNB> all the network devices except lo show disabled in lspic
<GNB> lspci
<DasEi> so card(s) don't show up and next to wifi you have an onboard realtek-chip ?
<GNB> No cards show up
<GNB> onboard realtek
<GNB>  a USB Wireless Netgear MA111 V1 with an Atheros chipset
<DasEi> GNB: your wireless is a firmware-thing, but not the realtek
<GNB> Yeah I figured that would be the issue but I can't get the fireware for the wireless until I get the realtek sorted :)
<DasEi> could you paste the one line from lspci > realtek here ?
<GNB> I'd have to reboot and then dump it to the hard drive and reboot to get back here
<DasEi> GND: alright, I haven't sleept last night, better not... lol
<GNB> Can I Get some info from Windows which would help?
<DanaG> Ugh, damn PulseAudio dropouts.
<DasEi> detailed infos , google,forum,irc i would try...
<GNB> Realtek RTL8139 Family
<DanaG> Even when using only stereo... my Audigy2 gives dropouts all the time.
<DanaG> *glitch* *lag* *drop*  aagh!
<DanaG> Might it be a PCI latency issue?
<DasEi> GNB:absolut standard, shure isn't disabled in bios ?
<GNB> I'm using it now :)
<DasEi> seee, dualboot
<RAOF> DanaG: Are you using pulse 0.9.12 from Luke's PPA?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<GNB> DasEi: Still doesn't mean that it's disabled in BIOS
<DanaG> Onboard HDA doesn't drop out... but Cardbus Audigy2 does.
<GNB> DasEi: Let me try boot and get IRC on another machine
<DasEi> prbly it isnt
<DanaG> ... even when set to 2 channels, and thus not needing any remixing.
<DasEi> eehhrm, I'm really weak on..
<RAOF> DanaG: Since 0.9.12 isn't going to be in Intrepid, it might be worth switching back to 0.9.10
<DanaG> I wonder why 0.9.12 is so un-"Glitch-Free"...
<DanaG> Is it a matter of sucky hardware?
<RAOF> DanaG: "glitch-free" uses ALSA drivers in ways not commonly done; thus, drivers are often broken there.
<DanaG> Argh, even my mouse is lagging a bit, somehow.
<DanaG> Or rather, the touchpad.
<DanaG> I unplugged the Audigy2; now I'll try a USB sound card.
<DanaG> Aah, reloading psmouse made the mouse better.
<DanaG> No dropouts on USB now.
<DanaG> Oops, or rather... not as many.
<karleensolomon-b> didhdhjgdlhjkgkg
<DanaG> Wow, it gives random lag spikes, too.
<DanaG> ... on things like dragging windows.
<Skreech> DasEi: ping
<Skreech> karleensolomon-b: hello
<DanaG> Hmm, lots of thing seem to be being caused by ACPI.
<Skreech> DasEi: I figured it out
<Skreech> The Drivers were conflicting
<Skreech> Ok I'm having an epiphany :)
<DanaG> Oh, I think ntfs-3g is what's causing a lot of the dropouts.
<DanaG> I sudo latencytop --block...
<DanaG> I get blocks on lots of page faults (even though swap is empty), and on "vfs" things.
<DanaG> There's also quite a lot of "Scheduler: waiting for CPU"
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps some of it is also iwl3945.
<DanaG> using itop, uhci is using like 1000 interrupts per second.
<DanaG> I: main.c: We're in the group 'pulse-rt', allowing real-time scheduling.
<DanaG> I: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<DanaG> I: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<DanaG> wtf... if it's "allowed"... then why is it "not permitted"?
<Skreech> DasEi: Ha Want to hear something strange
<Skreech> There is a Wifi card enabled in the BIOS and there is no wifi card in the laptop
<DanaG> Odd... running it with -v isn't giving dropouts.
<RAOF> DanaG: Connect a pavucontrol to it; that made it log the dropouts for me :)
<DanaG> ... I need -vv also, not just -v.
<DanaG> speaking of increasing -v: aptitude moo; aptitude -v moo; aptitude -vv moo, and so on.
<Lofde_> oh man, downloading the amd64.iso livecd for intrepid was a lot better than trying to keep fixing the boched update that occured for me lol
<Lofde_> I had some issues with my B43 wireless card, but i found some script i guess that i used.. to fix it
<Lofde_> the only thing im really having issues with now, seems to be downloading files, somehow sometimes when i download things, with firefox or wget, it seems that they just time out and stop downloading for some reason ?
<DanaG> Getting any packet loss (with ping -f for 'flood')?
<DanaG> '-f' makes it print a dot for every packet it sends, and delete a dot for every response it receives.
<Lofde_> 1726 packets transmitted, 0 received, +21 errors, 100% packet loss, time 21973ms
<Lofde_> , pipe 4
<Lofde_> ops ignore that
<Lofde_> 19680 packets transmitted, 19677 received, 0% packet loss, time 40906ms
<Lofde_> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.445/2.322/800.788/16.165 ms, pipe 9, ipg/ewma 2.078/1.717 ms
<Lofde_> I much more like using the amd64 version, i had always installed the 32 bit, and hadnt really remembered EMT64 with the intel core 2 duo's ... really nice tho :)
<DanaG> Wow, 800ms max... that's a long time.
<DanaG> Ooooh, I managed to manually bind my NIC to e1000.
<DanaG> Nice.
<DanaG> Load e1000, and then echo "vendor device subvendor subdevice class class_mask driver_data" > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/e1000/new_id
<DanaG> where the first four things are from lspci -nnv, and the others are zero.
<DanaG> Actaully, you can just leave off the rest after the first four.
<Lofde_> from installing 8.10 from the live cd, i have gnome back, and all, and it says that Compiz is installed, and i turned "extra nice gui effects on" but where is the compiz setup screen to set all the cool options and stuff
<JontheEchidna> Lofde_: ccsm, methinks
<Lofde_> ahh thanks JontheEchidna , i typed in ccsm, and i needed to apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<alex_mayorga> anyone can help me to try to get video back on bug #146706 please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<alex_mayorga> this is still a problem on intrepid with the latest updates :(
<DanaG> Okay, well, I figured out how to rebind e1000 to my NIC.................. but it caused hard-lockups.  :(
<darthanubis> DanaG, http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r21154685-Warning-to-Intel-e1000e-owners
<DanaG> Yeah, I know that... I was rebinding to the _old_ driver.
<DanaG> The problem for my card was that 2.6.27 moved it from the old e1000 driver to the new e1000 driver.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> to the new e1000e.
<DanaG> Wait a minute... does it only corrupt ICH8 and ICH9 chips?
<DanaG> I have an ICH7 chip with the earlier network card.
<DanaG> b43 > iwl3945...... the latter is being all laggy and sucky when I run torrents, but the former is not.
<DanaG> Eeh, now that I discovered that... I'll just use the b43 card instead of either Intel wired or wireless card.
<dr3mro> help i cant recieve files via bluetooth but i can send and this was fixed in intrepid why no fix in hardy ?
<Hew> dr3mro: Fixes are only provided for stable releases via Stable Release Updates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<dr3mro> i am using hardy no fix :(
<dr3mro> Hew, fix for hardy plz
<Hew> dr3mro: I take it you mean bug 211252. Hardy has already been confirmed for a SRU, so you just need to wait for a fix to be made available.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211252 in obex-data-server "Cannot recieve files using bluetooth" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211252
<dr3mro> Hew, can i use intrepid packages or gusty :(
<dr3mro> Hew, plz look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/211252/comments/81 some body released fix how to use it :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211252 in obex-data-server "Cannot recieve files using bluetooth" [Low,Confirmed]
<Hew> dr3mro: I'm not familiar with that bug, but if it's a regression from Gutsy, then Gutsy would work. Intrepid is also marked as being fixed, so Intrepid would work as well. You could probably get an Intrepid LiveCD and use it that way.
<Hew> dr3mro: That is the patch for the source. That's probably what was applied to Intrepid.
<Hew> dr3mro: Try a LiveCD if you need a fix right now.
<Hew> dr3mro: You could also try just installing the relevant packages from Intrepid into Hardy to see if it works. No guarantees though.
<Hew> dr3mro: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bluez-utils/
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> is openoffice 3 rc2 already in the repos?
<lubosz> or any oo 3 version?
<Skreech> not that I know of
<lubosz> hm, would be nice i think
<Skreech> They have the debs on the OO site
<lubosz> who decides that?
<Skreech> Yeah but they only ship Firefox betas :)
<lubosz> hm, maybe i fetch those
<lubosz> wont oo be stable until intrepid does?
<Skreech> lubosz: The technical board
<Skreech> I think it will be a few weeks after
<lubosz> hm, too bad, we'll have to wait untill april to see it in the repos
<lubosz> or the alpha of 9.04
<Skreech> It will
<Skreech> but you can install it now in any case
<darthanubis> lm-sensors in intrepid is showing my core2 7degrees hotter than core1. Thats not the case in Hardy
<darthanubis> 7.5degrees is significant
<dr3mro> Hew, no it didnt fix it .. it break to send files to i changed version to hardy again :(
<lubosz> hm, i use the global cpu sensor
<Hew> dr3mro: Have you tried a LiveCD like I suggested?
<dr3mro> Hew, i dont have live cd intrepid
<dr3mro> Hew, i have hardy
<Hew> dr3mro: Do you have a Gutsy LiveCD?
<dr3mro> Hew,  yes
<Hew> dr3mro: I haven't really read the bug report, but I get the feeling it's a Hardy regression, so it may work on Gutsy LiveCD
<dr3mro> Hew, my bluetooth works with windows and gusty its all about hardy
<Hew> dr3mro: If it's not urgent then, wait for the SRU
<dr3mro> Hew, do i have to use live cd to recieve a 250kb file :(
<Hew> dr3mro: What are you talking about? Hardy has the bug and is waiting for a SRU. If you want to receive files right now, use your Gutsy LiveCD until the fix is ready for Hardy.
<dr3mro> this bug is here since  2008-04-03 why there no fix yet
<dr3mro> i wonder if it will :(
<Hew> dr3mro: Subscribe to the bug report if you want to keep up to date on its progress. See if there is any useful info you can provide that will speed up the SRU process.
<Hew> dr3mro: This channel is for Intrepid support. If you want to upgrade to Intrepid then that's fine, but otherwise, you should move to #ubuntu for Hardy support.
<dcmorton> has anybody else seen this on intrepid? http://img.chaoticadmin.com/albums/Bugs/firefox.png or http://img.chaoticadmin.com/albums/Bugs/firefox2.png
<lenios> dcmorton, you're expecting 8.10 welcome page? i guess you'll have to wait for release candidate
<dcmorton> no.. the menu bar is hidden by the Applications & Places bar at the top
<lenios> oh yes
<lenios> i had that once or twice
<lenios> hard to reproduce though
<dcmorton> not really for me.. i'm able to delete my .mozilla folder and it does it again
<dcmorton> or i can close it and open it back up and it does it if i don't move the window
<lenios> well, i won't bother to try to delete my .mozilla folder, but i can close it multiple times and it's opening it again well
<dcmorton> yea.. it just seems to be on a clean install that it occurs.. once you get it setup its fine
<lenios> is it doing it only with firefox?
<Hew> dcmorton: It's a known compiz bug.
<dcmorton> Hew: thanks.. would you happen to know the bug number or title off-hand?
<Hew> dcmorton: I'll find it, 1s
<dcmorton> hew: thanks again
<Hew> dcmorton: Bug 82654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82654 in compiz "Wobbly makes Title bar hide below gnome-panel" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82654
<Hew> dcmorton: I think there are a lot of dupes though, I haven't come across that one before.
<dcmorton> hew: ok.. yes, disabling visual effects fixed it.. its odd that firefox is the only app i've been able to make it happen
<Hew> dcmorton: Yes, firefox seems to trigger some unique bugs with compiz.
<dcmorton> hew: interesting to know, learned something new tonight then
<slaterock> i needs help installing ati drivers in 8.10
<slaterock> any thoughts?
<Hew> slaterock: Have you used the Hardware Drivers application?
<slaterock> i opened it, and there are no drivers located
<slaterock> i just installed alpha6
<slaterock> hhmmm
<slaterock> no clue
<emet> !info flightgear
<ubottu> flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2223 kB, installed size 5924 kB
<xbxb>  Why is it that the du command shows a greater total of bytes used by files than the windows explorer for the same files? Do folders have their own size (even when there are no files in them) in Linux?
<acollins> has anyone else had problems with the screensaver coming on in intrepid?
<acollins>  If I lock it by hand everything is fine. If I leave the workstation to time out and lock itself the screen fades to black and then reverts to the normal screen.
<acollins> I've look in the bugs in launchpad but not found anything
<acollins> wanted to see if I could fix it before raising a bug
<Jordan_U> acollins: Even if you can fix it you should still file a bug
<Jordan_U> ... report
<acollins> Jordan_U: sure, will do
<acollins> is there a log I can include which might have an error message about it?
<Toobaz1> Hello. Is there any place where I can still find alpha 5? Alpha 6 has a big regression, and to document it I'd like to do some comparison...
<mazzen> Toobaz1: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha5#Download%20Alpha%205
<Toobaz1> mazzen:  the download link is broken
<mazzen> Toobaz1: you could google for a torrent file
<Toobaz1> mazzen: probably nearly done
<Toobaz1> thanks
<mazzen> Toobaz1: your welcome
<Jimm-> Are there any improvements for ATI 9100IGP's S-video out capabilities in Intrepid? Right now the open source "ati" driver doesn't support S-video properly so I'm still tied to windows for it.
<blip-> hardy
<j00bacca> will ibex support intel g33 chipsets?
<drhe|lap> what is this channel about? next release after hardy??
<blip-> drhe|lap: its about tardy, the successor of hardy
<linux1> hiya ive been test intrepid for a while and as of the last week my system has become very unstable and i cant seem to track down the problem - i had kenrel panic's and X is unstable  - here a copy of my syslog http://pastebin.com/m1780324a if it help
<linux1> ?
<linux1> hiya ive been test intrepid for a while and as of the last week my system has become very unstable and i cant seem to track down the problem - i had kenrel panic's and X is unstable  - here a copy of my syslog http://pastebin.com/m1780324a if it help
<linux1> that better :)
<Hew> linux1: Does a LiveCD boot without problems?
<Hew> drhe|lap: This channel is for Intrepid support, which is the current development version of Ubuntu
<MDC__> Will 3D support for ati r600 cards be availible in ibex?
<Hew> MDC__: I believe drivers already exist for this. Surely it already works with Hardy?
<MDC__> Hew, it works in hardy, but what I heard is that opensource drivers doesn't have 3D support for r600 yet and atis driver doesnt support Xorg 7.5 and/or kernel 2.6.27
<MDC__> Xorg 7.4
<Hew> MDC__: Fair enough. I have a nvidia card myself so I'm not sure. 2.6.27 had issues with nvidia at first, but those have since been fixed. I imagine it's a similar situation for AMD/ATI cards.
<MDC__> Hew, OK so I'll wait for the release to test ibex
<Hew> MDC__: No need to wait, you can test it now ;-)
<MDC__> Hew, well I have a quite stable hardy setup and don't want to mess it up (yet). I could try a livecd but its only a month to release - so i could wait
<vallhalla82> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<vallhalla82> when is the beta due?
<MDC__> vallhalla82, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<vallhalla82> ﻿MDC__: thank you
<klaus_> Hello, an actual iso-cd-image of intrepid is what i am looking for. any url?
<klaus_> text-based-installer would be good :)
<mnemoc> klaus_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<klaus_> mnemoc, Thank You :-)
<mnemoc> yw
<klaus_> "Doing so may render your network hardware permanently inoperable." whoaa
<mnemoc> Using alpha OSs may kill your pets too
<mnemoc> and get your children in drugs
<mnemoc> alpha OSs are evil
<klaus_> evil cool stuff with funny crashes ;)
<klaus_>  .... had to deinstall plasma stuff to start kde ... oO°
<milos_> mnemoc, lol :)
<mnemoc> :)
<Hew> klaus_: The warning is there due to a bug in the e1000e driver. A temporary workaround is in place with the latest daily ISOs of Intrepid.
<milos_> it was some..., yeah Hew, I just wanted to say that
<mnemoc> Hew: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ <--- does this support "minimal" (bootstrap) installation?
<Hew> mnemoc: I'm not sure since I haven't tried before. If other ISOs do, then that will.
<mnemoc> Hew: I was about to use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso to install it on my daughters via c3 box
<Hew> mnemoc: Alternate disks don't support netinst afaik.
<mnemoc> oh, ic
<Toobaz1> Excuse me, does anybody have a Alpha 5 image to share for a short time for download? I found it only via bittorrent, but is very poorly seeded and is taking many hours to download...
<Toobaz1> (and I need it, because of a big regression in 6)
<Hobbsee> Toobaz1: i doubt anyone will still have it.
<Hobbsee> Toobaz1: you can't use the http instead, if you require that particular one?
<Toobaz1> that's what I mean
<Toobaz1> http would be perfect
<mnemoc> Alpha5 is gone from http
<Toobaz1> yep
<Hobbsee> ah
<mnemoc> Toobaz1: "daily" maybe?
<Toobaz1> mnemoc: never heard about, let me search
<Hobbsee> mnemoc: it won't be that.
<Hobbsee> mnemoc: daily is even later than alpha 6.
<Hobbsee> Toobaz1: you might check if any mirrors still keep a copy of it
<mnemoc> Hobbsee: but the "regression" he mentions may be already fixed
<Hobbsee> mnemoc: that's true.  assuming the cd installs at all.
<mnemoc> =)
<Hobbsee> otoh, beta's coming soon
<Toobaz1> I'll test
<Hobbsee> so will need testing in hte next couple of days, iirc.
<Hobbsee> Toobaz1: what's failing on a6?
<Toobaz1> a kernel panic few seconds after boot
<Hobbsee> ah
<Toobaz1> if you give me few minutes I can be more precise
<Toobaz1> but on 5 it wasn't there
 * Hobbsee is no kernel dev, so it doesn't make much difference to her :)
<Toobaz1> ok
<mnemoc> Toobaz1: take a picture of the panic ;-)
<Toobaz1> I'm just redownloading the iso, then that's what I will do
<mnemoc> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 .... what a lovely command :p
<thompa> hello, how can i reinstall driver for Intel. was Nvidia? Ive tried dpkg-reconfigure, used to be xorg.conf to edit but its empty
<thompa> I wonder why there is no tool for graphic card in admin, or where is it?
<mnemoc> thompa: Xorg 7.4 is supposed to be "smart enough" to do it for you
<mnemoc> thompa: empty xorg.cong is _supposed_ to "just work"
<thompa> mnemoc: i know, but its worse for me
<thompa> do i have to reinstall
<CarlFK> i installed madwifi-tools and now my Atheros doesn't work - guessing it is because it installed the old madwifi driver which not playing nice with ath5k
<thompa> mnemoc: im out of ideas if I cant install graphic card and xorg is not working,
<mnemoc> thompa: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what's going wrong
<thompa> ok
<thompa> mnemoc: it tells me cant find driver for "nv"
<thompa> i dont have nv
<thompa> I removed the nvidia card and have intel graphics which always used to work
<thompa> i guess i could remove xorg nv
<CarlFK> thompa: you tried deleteing xorg.conf?
<thompa> CarlFK: Im going to try that, i used the restore stuff, new xorg etc
<nblracer> hello
<nblracer> i'm still haveing problems with power mangment tools
<nblracer> nothing seems to work
<nblracer> does not detect lid closing, wrong battery status, wont recover a suspend/sleep status, wont hibernate
<nblracer> i tried using kpowersave, and that did not help
<nblracer> so i thought it could be a problem deeper then the gui frontend
<nblracer> for a test, i modified lid.sh, so that it would execute regardless if there was another manergment running
<nblracer> it the the screen did turn off when lid was closed
<nblracer> any-one?
<nblracer> another bug, the quick search in synaptic manger, causes the computer become un responsive at times
<Oli``> Anyone in here able to play Oblivion on Wine on Intrepid?
<CarlFK> i installed madwifi-tools, and now my AR242x doesn't work.  so I removed madwifi-tools, rebooted, still doesn't work
<Hew> Oli``: You might be better off looking at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3150 or asking in #winehq , but I don't expect there would be any problems.
<Toobaz3> mnemoc: Alpha 6 is up and running in my laptop, I'm unable to reproduce the kernel panic. I think the partitioning I made in the meanwhile changed things, or the first intrepid image was corrupted. In any case, sorry for disturbing.
<mnemoc> Toobaz3: :)
<bardyr> Hey, i have a problem, when i booted up intrepid today none of my usb mouses worked
<bardyr> it wont show up in dmesg or anything, is this a known bug or how can i do some more troubleshooting ?
 * CarlFK digs up usb mouse...
<CarlFK> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse
<CarlFK> [  744.846781] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input10
<CarlFK> [  744.882395] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4
<CarlFK> works-for-me
<bardyr> CarlFK, kk, thanks
<CarlFK> bardyr: dosn't show up in lsusb?
<bardyr> CarlFK, nope
<bardyr> CarlFK, can it have something to do with im not able to login with gnome but need to use gnome failsafe?
<CarlFK> that's a pretty low level problem - like with usb in general
<CarlFK> doubt anything to do with x or gnome
<bardyr> yea
<bardyr> hmm, none of my USB devices work
<htrejh> hi
<htrejh> i hate something in nautilus: previews are huge in comparaison with the icons, is it still like that in latest gnome 2.24 in intrepid?
<zniavre> they are a bit bigger than icons right
<htrejh> this sucks :(
<htrejh> and hwo does it look in column view?
<alex_mayorga> a charitable soul that could help me get video back, please
<bardyr> alex_mayorga, whats wrong?
<alex_mayorga> I have an old laptop with a broken LCD that I inherited that I hock up to a 26 inc lcd as my main pc
<alex_mayorga> bug #146706 essentially
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<alex_mayorga> bardyr: the LCD only shows a gibberish rainbow of colors, If I pres ctrl+alt+fX y get to consoles
<bardyr> alex_mayorga, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<alex_mayorga> I've tried the xfix option on the recovery menu with no luck
<bardyr> alex_mayorga, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alex_mayorga> bardyr, done a bunch of times, want me to retry?
<bardyr> alex_mayorga, no
<bardyr> alex_mayorga, can you paste the xorg log somewhere?
<mickep> If I leave my laptop for 5 minutes then the network has stopped to work when I get back and the clock has stopped. Both starts again when I move the mouse, but I loose open ssh connections and the clock has the wrong time... Any ideas?
<dreamnid> mickep: wow
<dreamnid> mickep: what laptop?
<alex_mayorga> bardyr, can you help me get ssh into that laptop so I can gather the info?
<mickep> dreamnid: A clevo (see http://hurf.mine.nu/lspci )
<mickep> dreamnid: let me look more carefully for the name of the laptop
<alex_mayorga> bardyr: never mind, I'm installing openssh
<mickep> dreamnid: Clevo MobiNote, M720R T8300
<dreamnid> hmm, I would see if somebody filed a bug in launchpad
<dreamnid> and if not, file a new one
<mickep> dreamnid: I did file one about the network problem
<mickep> (but at that time I did not see the clock problem)
<mickep> bug 267719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267719 in ubuntu "random wired and unwired disconnection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267719
<dreamnid> yeah, that's really weird about the clock stopping too
<mickep> indeed, right now it is 3h20min off :)
<mickep> at some point it will be updated against ntp again, but that seems to take some time
<dreamnid> I would see if you can change the title of the bug to say something like "network / time issue on idle" and update the bug with the time issue
<dreamnid> right
<mickep> OK, I will try to do that
<mickep> dreamnid: OK, the bug report is updated. I would be happy to provide more info if I only knew what info to provide :)
<dreamnid> yeah, I hear ya
<alex_mayorga> bardyr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/51721/
<alex_mayorga> might it be the belkin Flip KVM? I don't see any errors on my log
<Splex> i am currently trying to get opengl 2.0 enabled on my intel x4500   glxinfo keeps reporting 1.4 anyone know how to fix this?
<papna> I'm using Intrepid and my proprietary nvidia drivers have quit working. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling and have found lots of missing packages, including the headers for my kernel, which seem to cause me problems.
<papna> I dist-upgraded to get to Intrepid.
<mnemoc> papna: you have to go for free drivers... at least until they release drivers for xorg 7.4
<defrysk> my goodness, am I ever happy with my intel vid-card.....
<papna> mnemoc: Thanks for the advce. That's just not going to work for me. Is there an easy way for me to use an older version of X?
<mnemoc> papna: switching back to 8.04
<papna> mnemoc: Is there an automated way for me to do that, or will I have to install from scratch?
<mnemoc> no idea
<papna> mnemoc: Incidentally, it worked fine for a few days after I dist-upgraded.
<defrysk> papna, if you have to revert a reinstall is the best way
<mnemoc> in 8.04 I was using fglrx (proprietary ati drivers), now I use radeon and it looks even better (after choosing the right mode using xrandr)
<papna> mnemoc: The Free nvidia drivers do not seem to have the performance I need.
<defrysk> papna, write nvidia complain and ask them to open up their source and tell them youll never buy a nvidia card again
<papna> Thanks. :)
<defrysk> papna, iits nvidia issue
<tretle> Hi, I just did a fresh install of intrepid and screens and graphics is no longer installed and I cant find it in the repo... Ubuntu has never really played well with my LG FLATRON L1715S.. Wont auto detect my resolution and sticks me with 800x600.. What are my options now that screens and graphics are gone?
<tretle> I would also like to be able to use vesa for the majority of the time but switch drivers every now and then for testing purposes
<tretle> anyone?
<m_newton> anyone here have problems with noip2
<m_newton> sry
<m_newton> anyone here have problems with noip2
<ronny> is that something like dyndns?
<m_newton> yes
<m_newton> it is returning 192.168.1.*
<m_newton> when it should be returing my real ip
<m_newton> anyone get this problem at all?
<m_newton> ok nm
<los|s> how is pulseaudio in intrepid?
<los|s> better configured?
<crimsun> well, you could stick around.  Or not.  Heh.
<darthanubis> I have absolutely NO working flash
<darthanubis> just a black window where the video should be
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I do seem to get glitching in PA 0.9.12 when the system is under heavy load... especially when that load is on the cardbus slot, for some reason.
<darthanubis> don't even get me started on PA
<darthanubis> is flash working for anyone?
<defrysk> lfor me yes
<defrysk> 32 bit however
<DanaG> So, if I use a cardbus sound card... or a cardbus wifi card with a USB sound card... I get dropouts when under root user load.
<Unksi> defrysk: yes, 64bit
<darthanubis> I'm 64bit but have the nsdwrapper
<Unksi> sorry for wrong hilight^
<defrysk> 64 bit i do not use 32 bit is easyer for lazy me
<Unksi> darthanubis: i had problems with it recently, got it fixed by reinstalling flash.. have you tried that?
<darthanubis> I always try that first
<defrysk> openjdk is not all that yet either
<darthanubis> which version of flashplugin-nonfree you guys using
<defrysk> 10 beta in intrepid
<Unksi> 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1
<darthanubis> hmmm
<darthanubis> I have a ppa3 version?
<crimsun> obviously not in intrepid, then.
<Unksi> yep
<darthanubis> adjusting repo\
<darthanubis> I only changed the repo to get newer PA
<crimsun> we haven't pushed 10 RC in, because nspluginwrapper bails pretty horribly.  Bug's known, I've looked at a couple fixes.
<DanaG> stupid iwl3945 driver... it really is über-crap.  b43 card works much better -- but it's a cardbus card, and can cause audio dropouts as mentioned above.
<darthanubis> should libflashsupport be installed?
<Unksi> it conflicts with flashplugin-nonfree
<defrysk> libflashsupport - Support library for sound output of Flash 9+ with PulseAudio
<crimsun> darthanubis: no, don't install it.
<darthanubis> thx
<infecto> hello, i`m searching for repositories to iterpid ibex with kde3 packages, i need it ;)
<Unksi> intrepid has kde4, with few kde3 components that are not ready yet (like amarok and k3b)
<infecto> i know that, i`m using intrepid right now
<infecto> but kde4 is not in my style and ... i dont like it
<infecto> its to slow for me
<infecto> and i have problem with configuring it
<defrysk> kde4 is very slow in intrepid
<infecto> i dont wana discus about speed of kde4, i`m just searching kde3 packages for intrepid ;)
<defrysk> gnome rocks in intrepid
<infecto> i use kde 3.x form years and now ... you cut my head :) just like that :)
<infecto> thats not good
<infecto> who make the decision :) i wana to talk with Him ;)
<infecto> eye to eye :)
<defrysk> infecto, http://lwn.net/Articles/297553/
<defrysk> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion
<defrysk> KDE 3 is obsolete and largely unmaintained. Keeping with KDE 3 would offer no advantage over giving users Hardy.
<defrysk> poor decision
<defrysk> imo
<infecto> my to
<infecto> its smell like politics decision to me ;)
<defrysk> baby jesus is gonna be upset
<infecto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854315&page=8
<infecto> o ;)
<infecto> maybe it will work :)
<hansin> infecto: I have no clue for sure, but I would be surprised if some third party put a KDE3 repo together for Intrepid.
<infecto> hansin: why? is it so big problem?
<infecto> i dont understand, in hardy i can have installed kde3 and kde4 AND pick betwen them
<tretle> where can I find the displayconfig-gtk package
<tretle> ?
<infecto> im kdm
<infecto> and now You trying to tell me that its hard?
<defrysk> kde4 should have a legacy option to revert to the old ways
<defrysk> even vista has that option
<hansin> infecto: I have not a clue.  I am not a Ubuntu dev.  It sounds like a choice was made that KDE4 is the future in Ubuntu, and they are driving in that direction.  That being the case, it would be up to a third party to provide KDE3 packages from Intrepid and beyond.  In fact that third party could be you if you wanted.  I'm just saying.  I really have no info here, I am jsut saying.
<defrysk> soon therewill be a kubuntu-legacy
<infecto> hansin: ok, thansk a loot.
<infecto> maybe its time to switch to gnome
<infecto> hmmm
<defrysk> gnome rocks
<defrysk> imo of course
<markf_> gnome 2.24 :)
<defrysk> ineed yes
<brandonperry> hi, has anyone been able to install the nvidia drivers for a geforce4 on intrepid yet?
<infecto> 2.24 on the way
<markf_> yeah
<markf_> 1 month to go
<defrysk> its in intrepid and runs like a charm
<markf_> :)
<defrysk> intrepid is stable 4 weeks too soon ;p
<brandonperry> no one has nvidia with intrepid?
<defrysk> not me luckily
<markf_> really?
<markf_> i will wait until the release
<defrysk> jk
<defrysk> good decision
<markf_> my hardy is rocking
<infecto> brandonperry: i have
<infecto> it works ok
<infecto> but my fn keys dont work any more :)
<brandonperry> infecto: mine won't install at all
<brandonperry> build errors with DKMS
 * defrysk has an intel based chipset
<defrysk> and man is that easy
<infecto> brandonperry: you install it how?
<brandonperry> I tried with jockey
<brandonperry> and that never works
<markf_> i hope that the flash will use less cpu
<brandonperry> so I figured I would try it with the drivers nvidia supplie
<brandonperry> that doesn't work
<hansin> By the way, I just noticed I was "I'm just saying" twice.  I meant to just say once !! ;)
<defrysk> markf_, i can play avi's now with compiz running
<defrysk> without too much cpu upsets
<hansin> I guess that was sort of a roll on rant, thought it really wasn't a rant I'd say (IMO).
<infecto> brandonperry: i go just to system settings and hardware drivers and just enable nvidia
<markf_> which video crd?
<infecto> and thats how
<brandonperry> infecto: yeah, that doesn't work
<infecto> when i try install it manualy it crash to
<hansin> s/though
<markf_> i can do that too with my x3100 video card
<infecto> brandonperry: sry, for me works fine.
<infecto> brandonperry: i do it in kde4 :)
<markf_> defrysk:  i can do that too with my x3100 video card
<grimboy> I've just upgraded and have an intel 915GM. Scrolling up and the like is really pretty slow. I think it's because I'm using a Virtual size of greater than 2048x2048.
<infecto> its for sure that :)
<infecto> 915 is weak and old card :(
<markf_> infecto: i have the GM965
<defrysk> me too , mobile
<markf_> yep
<defrysk> compaq low end laptop
<markf_> works well in hardy, defrysk
<defrysk> presario a900
<markf_> i have the dell 1525, defrysk
<defrysk> markf_, also in intrepid :)
<markf_> defrysk:  cooll
<markf_> cool
<defrysk> cheap and humming nicely
<grimboy> What's funny is it's faster scrolling a firefox running in XP in VirtualBox than it is native.
<markf_> yeah, which wireless card do u have?
 * defrysk has an atheros
<grimboy> I've tried to turn off hardware rendering (Xgl?), but I still get slow rescanning of windows.
<defrysk> pretty recent model but wrks in intrepid
<defrysk> Atheros AR242x
<defrysk> madwifi had probs with it
<markf_> defrysk: good :) as long as it works
<grimboy> I don't mind losing 3d etc. Is there any way I can make it smoother? (Maybe I should switch to awesome3 and install xcb?)
<defrysk> i used to compile the madwifi-hal manually for it
<markf_> defrysk:  i have the intel 3945
<defrysk> not needed anymore now
<defrysk> markf_, great
<defrysk> intel is the open way
<markf_> yep, and i use wicd, defrysk
<petersaints> Guys... What's the current state of Intrepid?? I mean... can it be used sd an non criticial criticial desktop system?
<defrysk> petersaints, for me it works but thats just me
<grimboy> petersaints: See /topic I suppose.
<grimboy> petersaints: But yeah, nothing badly broken for me.
<petersaints> Well... maybe I'll just wait for the Beta next Thursday :P
<infecto> lol
<infecto> gnome 2.24 works fine ;) and have all functionality of kde 3.5.x :)
<infecto> all i need :)
<petersaints> yeah I'm looking foward GNOME 2.24
<petersaints> os[Linux 2.6.24-21-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.64GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 79.7% free] disk[Total: 190.3GB, 81.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]] sound[NFORCE - NVidia CK8041: MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART2: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x8b2]
<petersaints> I'm using 8.04.1 right now
<infecto> and its rly fast :)
<infecto> maybe its asassian try for kde? :)
<markf_> infecto: nice
<petersaints> GNOME 2.24 final has alreay landed on Intrepid?
<infecto> petersaints: yep
<defrysk> if you like kdeoh yes
<defrysk> oh yes
<defrysk> hmm sorry for that typo
<JackWinter> at what date will the release candidate be out ?
<petersaints> 1 week before the final release
<JackWinter> which is set for when ?
<petersaints> 30 October
<mattik> Is there coming fix for hda intel sound problems
<JackWinter> will there be some betas first ?
<defrysk> mattik, thats kernel issue
<defrysk> should be fixed by then tho
<mattik> ok, I wait
<markf_> what is ur problem, just use alsa, mattik
<markf_> :)
<JackWinter> how usable is the alpha6 ?  have a problem with kubuntu 8.04 and am itching to upgrade :)
<Unksi> JackWinter: works well enough for me
<mattik> markf_: How can I enable alsa in KDE?
<defrysk> JackWinter, kdeusers have only a kde4 choice
<DanaG> STupid broken nvidia 96.
<petersaints> BTW as anyone tried to make a direct update??
<petersaints> *ha
<petersaints> *has
<petersaints> I'm in no mood of burning a CD xD LoL
<grimboy> petersaints: Yeah.
<petersaints> it works well??
<petersaints> upgrading from 8.04?
<grimboy> Oh, no.
<grimboy> Wait, yes.
<grimboy> (Confused by version numbers)
<markf_> mattik: this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383
<grimboy> Yeah, but I'm not using gnome or anything so you make have a very different experience.
<mattik> markf_:thank you :)
<JackWinter> defrysk: yeah, i'm abit hesitant to embrace 4.1 :)
<defrysk> JackWinter, many are..
<markf_> mattik: oops, that's a bit old one
<JackWinter> maybe i should do a parallel install, i have a couple of 10gb partitions and a separate /home
<axyjo> hi all, when exactly does intrepid release? 24th oct, right?
<petersaints> 30 Oct
<axyjo> thanks.
<axyjo> also, will upgrading be as simple as apt-get upgrade->update?
<axyjo> *other way around..
<defrysk> yes
<petersaints> I'm still unsure wether I'll go 32-bit ou 64-bit this time =S
<axyjo> sweet.
<defrysk> petersaints, 32bit is less complicated and about as fast
<petersaints> yeah basicly is what makes me still use 32-bit
<petersaints> mainly because Flash is much more stable
<defrysk> axyjo, read the reasenotes when it comes out
<petersaints> withou the nspluginwrapper layer
<defrysk> yes
<petersaints> *without
<defrysk> me too
<axyjo> defrysk: on the wiki, right?
<petersaints> are you using Intreprid 32-bit defrysk?
<defrysk> axyjo, yes and keep an eye on distrowatch for the needed links/info
<defrysk> yes
<axyjo> sure thing, thanks.
<defrysk> petersaints, i could not detect any major speeddifferences between 32/64 bit
<petersaints> neither do I
<defrysk> so 32bit is my choice
<petersaints> and I saw a 40% increase in memory usage
<petersaints> on some apps
<petersaints> like Firefox
<petersaints> I'm going to do a dist-upgrade :P LoL
<petersaints> if that fails I'll burn a CD (having a separate /home rocks)
<defrysk> petersaints, good luck
<petersaints> just one more question
<petersaints> Envy works on Intrepid?
<petersaints> on the website it only mentions 8.04
<defrysk> nvidia seems a prob on intrepid for some
<petersaints> :S
<petersaints> that's bad
<petersaints> well I mainly want Intrepid for GNOME 2.24
<defrysk> so be aware of that
<petersaints> and few newer apps
<petersaints> but those newer apps I have them via GetDeb
<petersaints> and ppa repositories
<defrysk> maybe better to wait a few weekts
<mattik> markf_: Do I have to reboot
<petersaints> yeah you're right
<defrysk> 2.24 is good but 2.22 rocks too
<mattik> I try alsa now
<mattik> markf_: I got sounds, thank you :)
<mattik> gome system sounds works the second time after installing
<mattik> gnome
<mattik> I try flash
<mattik> no flash sounds
<mattik> I try wma
<defrysk> mattik, try flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<mattik> defrysk: ok, how about wma?
 * defrysk uses pulseaudio , wma works fine here
<DanaG> yay, pulseaudio.
<mattik> Do you have firefox-plugin for pulseaudio?
<defrysk> dunno
<defrysk> did not check
<mattik> I like to watch news from yle and so on
<defrysk> hmm
<infecto> hmm
<defrysk> ;p
<infecto> how to turn of network manager? :)
<infecto> it was hard to up my network :)
<soleblaze>  Xorg seems to be taking too many cpu resources.  Just having a window open that refreshes it self every second causes it to use 20% CPU.  I'm using an aspire one with an Intel 945GM chipset.  Has anyone heard of this problem before? (I'm using Intrepid and the intel driver)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there. A question to laptop intrepid users: does gnome-power-manager work fine for you? I commented on a bug regarding the battery status not being updated after suspend but now it seems to me that it happens randomly
<mattik> defrysk: Maybe I have to disable systemsounds
<defrysk> mattik, maybe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no people using laptops?
<grimboy> soleblaze: Is scrolling up in firefox etc. really slow/jerky?
<infecto> o mannnnn
<infecto> NetworkManager is so messed up
<darthanubis> this damn pulseaudio is the worst!
<darthanubis> what ccould be wrong NOW?
<darthanubis> it was just playing audio via flash
<darthanubis> but now, the sound pref app won't play the test sounds
<darthanubis> no sound from Banshee, the song won't even progress
<darthanubis> I guess the npviewer or firefox is still going so that means nothing else can play sound?
<darthanubis> the PA server is still running and connected
<darthanubis> I don't get it
<darthanubis> I followed the Pulse Audio perfect setup, Ubuntu's PA wiki, all to no avail
<darthanubis> ok can't play audio if flash is running
<DanaG> Heh, if I disable glitch-free feature of PA 0.9.12... it doesn't drop out so much.
<DanaG> Have you done 'asoundconf set-pulseaudio'?
<RAOF> DanaG: That's actually to be expected :)
<RAOF> (At least if glitch-free is dropping out ;))
<DanaG> Heh, glitch-free....
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> NOt for me.
<RAOF> glitch-free* (*When your drivers don't suck)
<DanaG> In fact, the only thing that doesn't drop out... is my hda-intel card.
<DanaG> emu10k1 drops out...
<DanaG> usb-audio drops out, too.
<RAOF> Wheras my usb speakers power through just fine, but my hda-intel drops out :)
<DanaG> Odd.
<RAOF> Not really.  hda-intel is merely a loosely-defined sound card interface spec, IIUC.
<darthanubis> sorry back
<darthanubis>  Have you done 'asoundconf set-pulseaudio'?
<darthanubis> uh I have a ~/.asoundconf
<darthanubis> if thats what your asking
<darthanubis> your running PA 9.12?
<darthanubis> from PPA?
<darthanubis> I just dropped back to Intrepid's default 9.10
<DanaG> I just disabled glitch-free.
<darthanubis> whats this "glitch-free" of which you refer?
<DanaG> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/GlitchFreeAudio
<darthanubis> DanaG, so you don't reccomend "GF"?
<DanaG> Eeh, it's a YMMV ("Your Mileage May Vary") sort of thing.
<darthanubis> ok but how about a link to get flash working and keep normal audio
<darthanubis> or have more than one app using pulse or playing audio
<darthanubis> \
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<kingbilly> recent update removed listen music player, cannot reinstall due to python-gnome2-extras dependency, anyone have a solution or similar problem?
<RAOF> kingbilly: The solution was to have not installed the update which removed python-gnome2-extras.
<RAOF> kingbilly: Now you have to wait until the new python-gnome2-extras is built and mirrored.
<kingbilly> RAOF thanks
<Delvien> installing the alpha, very excited, lots of new things :D
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-21
<ev0sx1> hey there!!
<ev0sx1> how's home?
<ev0sx1> *who's home?
<BUGabundo> noc noc
<ev0sx1> :o
<ev0sx1> bug?
<ev0sx1> :o
<ev0sx1> tu não usas kubuntu
<ev0sx1> ou usas?
<ev0sx1> lol
<ev0sx1> BUGabundo: do i know you?
<BUGabundo> no idea where you know me :)
<ev0sx1> you from Portugal?
<BUGabundo> e n, uso ubuntu e algumas apps de KDE
<BUGabundo> como kmail
<ev0sx1> hahahaha
<BUGabundo> and yes, I'm from Portugal
<ev0sx1> então como é que aqui vieste parar?
<BUGabundo> join us at #ubuntu-pt
<ev0sx1> :|
<ev0sx1> não sabes quem sou?
<BUGabundo> nops
<BUGabundo> please talk in english in here
<Ev0luti0n_> xD
<BUGabundo> still clear :|
<Ev0luti0n_> até colas-te agora
<Ev0luti0n_> hahaha
<Ev0luti0n_> Anybody here experiencing issues on mounting internal drives with dolphin?
<BUGabundo> I've read about it
<BUGabundo> a few weeks back
<Cynthia> Ev0luti0n_: what type of drive?
<Cynthia> I ask because of bug 431055, recently fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431055 in udev "gnome doesn't 'see' cdroms/dvds" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431055
<Cynthia> this title is misleading, because it's actually a bug in udev, which is used by all *buntus
<Ev0luti0n_> erm
<Ev0luti0n_> i can't access the other windows partitions on the same drive, which i first need to mount on dolphin
<Ev0luti0n_> to access the contents!
<Cynthia> What file system do those partitions use?
<Ev0luti0n_> ntfs
<Ev0luti0n_> has to do with hal.device.invalidmountpoint
<Ev0luti0n_> i can provide screenshot if needed! I am going to read the launchpad site
<BUGabundo> as I told you fsck the drives
<BUGabundo> prob bad mount points
<Cynthia> I can't see an existing bug related to NTFS mount problems or hal.device.InvalidMountPoint
<Ev0luti0n_> going to take screenshot
<goat-eee> hi, can someone who starts an installation of karmic confirm a bug I found here:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/433714
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433714 in empathy "initial empathy account wizard does not offer IRC as an account" [Undecided,New]
<Ev0luti0n_> Cynthia:
<Ev0luti0n_> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1146/snapshot1ue.png
<Ev0luti0n_> Cynthia: any thoughts on this?
<BUGabundo> goat-eee: you need empaty plugins for that
<Cynthia> Ev0luti0n_: I have no idea. Can't find anything on Launchpad about that either, so you may want to file this as a bug on Launchpad
<goat-eee> BUGabundo: why? the choice is available after exiting the wizard and going into Account
<BUGabundo> is it?
<goat-eee> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> that's stupid  :(
<goat-eee> hence, a bug :P
<goat-eee> and, imho, kind of an important one
<Cynthia> goat-eee: I haven't set up Empathy on my install yet, I'll try to confirm your bug
<goat-eee> although, since there is a work around, i guess its not that bad
<goat-eee> Cynthia: thanks!!
<Cynthia> goat-eee: confirmed, got screenshots. trimming them and using OptiPNG before posting them
<goat-eee> Cynthia: nice, i didn
<goat-eee> t know how to get the SS when the list was shown
<Cynthia> goat-eee: the "People Nearby" option is also missing from the Welcome Screen
<Cynthia> and I got the menu by cheating a little with the screenshot tool: I started it manually from Applications/Accessories and set the delay to 3 seconds
<Cynthia> start, switch to Empathy, click menu, wait
<goat-eee> Cynthia: ahh, nice
<goat-eee> on a alpha 5 install, one of the package upgrades caused the system not to boot to gdm anymore,  there is a quick message about bad symlink, and then before login there is an acpi error that the system bus could not be loaded, anyone come across this?
<penguin42> goat-eee: There have been a bunch of people with different errors - can you pastebin a dmesg somewhere?
<goat-eee> yes, one moment
<goat-eee> penguin42: would messages be useful?
<goat-eee> since i'm in a live env, dmesg isn't avail
<goat-eee> and when i boot, no interfaces work
<penguin42> goat-eee: Oh right, erm maybe,  what graphics hardware do you have?
<goat-eee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/274958/
<goat-eee> intel
<goat-eee> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<goat-eee> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<penguin42> goat-eee: You have a bunch of nasties in there
<goat-eee> penguin42: i think it goes beyond just gdm loading,  as my encrypted home partition doesnt load
<goat-eee> penguin42: there is an open bug report about the giwscan log spam
<penguin42> the heat one can't help
<goat-eee> penguin42: which is not correct... as the laptop  is not hot :P
<goat-eee> i'm going to try removing the eee acpi-tools i installed... that might help
<penguin42> what about the RTMPCancelTimer?
<goat-eee> that is new to me
<penguin42> it doesn't look particularly healthy
<goat-eee> penguin bug 376577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376577 in linux "module rt2860sta ERROR!!! RTMPCancelTimer failed, Timer hasn't been initialize!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376577
<penguin42> so you say it didn't start X?
<musikgoat> ok, i'm rebooting the eee and removing eeepc-acpi package
<musikgoat> penguin42: yes
<mrmcq2u_> ooohhh..... 10.04's release name will be lucid lynx
<mrmcq2u_> cool animal :D
<Cynthia> mrmcq2u_: aye, very cool. I was thinking it could be lemur or something, but lynx is good too
<penguin42> musikgoat: I'd see what happens if you do a startx
<mrmcq2u_> http://www.freespiritart.com/images/dozing-lynx.jpg
<mrmcq2u_> an example of what a lynx is
<penguin42> surely that would be a lazy lynx
<musikgoat> penguin42: trying now
<musikgoat> it seems to be just hanging
<musikgoat> xauth: timeout in lcoking authority file /home/tim/.Xauthority
<musikgoat> when i ctrl+c that, it started to load
<penguin42> odd one
<musikgoat> penguin42: it may be due to the fact that my encrypted home partition isn't mounting
<musikgoat> :)
<penguin42> ah
<musikgoat> that was a stupid choice to do during alpha testing
<mrmcq2u_> well I think it will be known as lynx not lucid but its still too early to tell
<mrmcq2u_> or nicknamed I should say
<penguin42> That would be too confusing with the web browser
<musikgoat> ??  somebody wants to send you the file startkeylogger?
<musikgoat> hmm, maybe reporting to #freenod
<blackest_knight> somebody is a stupid nick very confusing
<Cynthia> * somebody :No such nick/channel
<Cynthia> hmm
<andresmh> where can I edit the timeout period of the grub menu?
<andresmh> /boot/grub/menu.lst does not exist
<musikgoat> Cynthia: #freenode is aware of it
<Cynthia> musikgoat: good
<Cynthia> andresmh: Grub 2's configuration is in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<andresmh> awesome thanks
<andresmh> also, i've noticed that karmic takesa while to shutdown, i forget exactly the message but at the end it shows something like "stopping process" and it keeps trying multiple times
<Cynthia> init: rc main process stopped by STOP signal / init: rc main process continued by CONT signal?
<Cynthia> and log-outs from GDM take exactly 10 seconds
<andresmh> Cynthia, yeah!
<andresmh> and then [213.451312] Restarting system
<musikgoat> hmm, this sucks, i cannot even mount a usb device
<andresmh> what is that about Cynthia ?
<musikgoat> dmesg | tail shows the usb detected... "configuration #1 chosen from one choice"
<Cynthia> andresmh: No idea
<andresmh> at least you've noticed too :)
<musikgoat> but no reference to the device node
<Cynthia> The grub.cfg file says that it takes its text from the various /etc/grub.d files, so update those files too if you edit the timeout etc.
<Cynthia> or edit those /etc/grub.d files and run update-grub
<andresmh> umm seems more complicated than it used to :-/
<Amaranth> andresmh: Are you trying to get the grub menu to come up?
<musikgoat> i think your supposed to edit /etc/default/grub, aren't you?
<Amaranth> andresmh: If that is the case you just have to hold shift on boot
<andresmh> Amaranth, i do want the grub menu to show up but not very often
<andresmh> oh by default the menu is showing up
<andresmh> is it not supposed to Amaranth ?
<Amaranth> it isn't supposed to if you only have ubuntu
<andresmh> i have windowze too :-/
<andresmh> but i almost never use it, so i would be fine skipping the menu most of the time
<musikgoat> any suggestions on how to force a detection of a usb thumb drive
<musikgoat> or force the device to be linked
<andresmh> I am not understanding /etc/grub.d files to figure out how to hide it/reduce the time out
<musikgoat> andresmh: edit /etc/default/grub on the line GRUB_TIMEOUT="10"
<musikgoat> then run sudo update-grub
<andresmh> thanks musikgoat !
<musikgoat> andresmh: yw
<Amaranth> andresmh: in that case you should be able to set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT to 0
<andresmh> if i wanted to hide the grub menu and only show it with shift pressed as Amaranth mentioned, what would i want to chnange?
<Amaranth> andresmh: then it'll only show up when you hold shift
<andresmh> aha
<andresmh> alright! i am going to try it out
<andresmh> brb
<andresmh> :)
<darkham> hi, where's the page of mockups?
<gord> are there problems with the intel driver at the moment? can't seem to load the i810 module here
<[31d1]> dang it the ancient thinkfinger bug just came back
<andresmh> Amaranth, musikgoat, i set  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT to 0 but it still showed the grub menu
<andresmh> i did run update-grub afterwards
<Amaranth> andresmh: hmm, I guess that only works when it only finds one OS
<andresmh> i see
<andresmh> i'll set GRUB_TIMEOUT="1"
<musikgoat> yey for persistent live usb!!
<musikgoat> I have installed the fixed cryptsetup, and am rebooting
<andresmh> I keep getting Network Manager crashes, when I try to report them I get "The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes"
<SEJeff> Has anyone seen karmic hard lock with only '^@^@^@^@^' aka binary goo in /var/log/messages when it happens? I'm not sure if this needs to be reported or how to troubleshoot it.
<SEJeff> The only outliers are an ATI video card using fglrx and a resiserfs /home
<SEJeff> But on leaving this pc @ the gdm login prompt or using it normally, it completely deadlocks fairly frequently
<musikgoat> hmm, still get wierd "error locking counter" error, any suggestions for debugging "ecryptfs-mount-private"
<DanaG> hmm, pulseaudio still misdetects my usb surround sound card.
<musikgoat> does anyone know, if I reinstall karmic, alpha 6, with the same username and not formatting /home partition, would it recover the encrypted fs?
<musikgoat> i chose to login and unencrypt
<musikgoat> the first install
<musikgoat> so /home/.ecryptfs has my username/.Private and username/.ecryptfs
<genii-around> zruty: <cough-cough> see !piracy
<genii-around> Wrong channel :)
<musikgoat> anyone know what package the installer is in?
<Cynthia> musikgoat: ubiquity
<musikgoat> Cynthia: thanks, the installer for karmic refers to pidgin, which isn't installed anymore by default lol
<musikgoat> (the waiting slides)
<Cynthia> musikgoat: that still isn't fixed in alpha6's installer? (I saw it in a5)
<musikgoat> nope
<Cynthia> well damn; are you filing a bug about this?
<Cynthia> if you aren't, I will :)
<musikgoat> oh yea
<musikgoat> suprisingly, there isn't an existing one that i can find
<musikgoat> i'm filing bugs left and right
<Cynthia> er
<Cynthia> the slideshow itself
<musikgoat> yes
<Cynthia> The slideshow itself is in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<musikgoat> oh, awesome thanks
<musikgoat> 423640
<musikgoat> bug 423640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423640 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "pidgin promoted in slideshow while not being in the livefs or resulting install" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423640
<musikgoat>            Fix is committed by Evan Dandrea in lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu revision 134 :)
<Cynthia> oh, nice
<musikgoat> i guess it'll be in the beta
<jdo> Hmm...I would think there would be a warning about how broken the latest upgrade is
<musikgoat> jdo: you mean besides the warning when installing and in the channel message? :)
<musikgoat> jdo: i just installed alpha6 and am doing an upgrade, any packages i should avoid?
<Cynthia> jdo: You mean there was another update in the last 3 hours?
<myk_robinson> evening, all
<myk_robinson> Any comments on Empathy versus Pidgin? Just trying out 9.10 alpha 6 live disk
<jdsbluedev> hi, I'm trying out Alpha 6, and I have some questions.  First, is anyone else having stability issues with the newest kernel (2.6.31)?  Whenever I boot with it, my screen starts flickering like crazy and the system doesn't go into the login screen
<jdsbluedev> reverting to the latest Jaunty kernel fixed the issue
<musikgoat> myk_robinson: I'm ok with it so far, but I'm still getting used to it... i haven't looked into all the plugins yet
<jdsbluedev> also, using VLC has been a pain.  I can't get the controller on the screen (only video)
<musikgoat> jdsbluedev: turn off compiz
<jdsbluedev> musikgoat: compiz is causing the kernel problem?
<musikgoat> jdsbluedev: no, its cauing your remote desktop problem
<BluesKaj> compiz is iffy on karmic , I had more plasma crashes with it enabled than without
<jdsbluedev> well, turning off compiz doesn't fix the VLC issue
<Dai> i'm just wondering how xfce's shaping up in karmic
<jdsbluedev> so I imagine you're talking about the boot problem instead?
<musikgoat> jdsbluedev: hmm, there is a known bug in vino that causes the vnc server to not paint changes to the client when compiz is enabled, i had believed you were suffering from that
<jdsbluedev> blinking problem remains in 2.6.31 bootup, even with Compiz off
<jdsbluedev> so I guess you were talking about VLC
<musikgoat> yes, did you see my statements above?
<jdsbluedev> yeah, you said remote desktop
<musikgoat> musikgoat: jdsbluedev: hmm, there is a known bug in vino that causes the vnc server to not paint changes to the client when compiz is enabled, i had believed you were suffering from that
<jdsbluedev> I'm pretty much a novice when it comes to deeper stuff, so I didn't know what you meant by that
<jdsbluedev> and that, I saw.
<musikgoat> ahh
<jdsbluedev> but yeah, the VLC and kernel problems are separate
<myk_robinson1> need a litte help. Just installed 9.10 on a test laptop. Worked great in Live CD mode, but installed, the screen just flickers in text, does not respond to any typing, and i have to force a power down on the system. WHere to start? How can i startup in some sort of safe graphics mode long enough to run updates?
<jdsbluedev> the kernel I tried to use was 2.6.31-10
<jdsbluedev> seems to be unstable.  Kernel I set to default for the time being (until kernel issues are fixed) is 2.6.28-15
<myk_robinson1> also, seems the hard drive light flickers in time with the screen. EXT4 issues, or kernel related?
<bullgard4> indicator-applet-session 0.1 > Set Status opens a menu with 5 menu items: 'Available', 'Away', 'Busy', 'Invisible', 'Offline'. All are grayed out. Why?
<musikgoat> bullgard4: wouldn't that only be used if you are using empathy?
<musikgoat> are you running empathy?
<myk_robinson1> any idea how to bring up the boot menu in 9.10?
<musikgoat> myk_robinson1: possibly hold shift after bios
<musikgoat> or tap continuously
<bullgard4> musikgoat: Empathy IM client is installed by default. But I have not yet been running it on this computer.
<myk_robinson1> shift got it, thank you
<musikgoat> bullgard4: right, those options are tied into that app as far as i understand
<musikgoat> myk_robinson1: cool
<bullgard4> musikgoat: Ok. Thank you for commenting.
<myk_robinson1> i still get the flicker even in recovery mode. I can do nothing, but the live CD worked.. ANy ideas?
<myk_robinson1> the keyboard is workining now, but have to press each key several time before it enter.. trying to run updates to see if anything gets fixed
<bullgard4> myk_robinson1: Please accustom to the habit to prepend your IRC messages with the nick of the addressee. It is impolite to the rest of the many users of a much used channel to leave that out.
<myk_robinson1> bullgard4: sorry, it was a general inquiry meant for whomever could help
<bullgard4> myk_robinson1: I see. Please enjoy Ubuntu.
<jdsbluedev> another issue I'm noticing is that volume control does not seem to be working
<musikgoat> jdsbluedev: hmm, i have seen that as well in jaunty as of late
<jdsbluedev> musikgoat: it's missing from the toolbar, and it's refusing to open when I go to the Applications menu
<webb82f> i need some help  gnome-do docky is very very slow on  my intel 943 card i hear the 2.4.3 driver will fix this
<musikgoat> jdsbluedev: do you have an audio hardware detected in lspci?
<jdsbluedev> yes, Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 8)
<musikgoat> hmm, and are there built in drivers for that card? i'm not sure...
<jdsbluedev> well, I can get sound if I turn the speakers up high
<musikgoat> jdsbluedev: well that answers that :)
<jdsbluedev> I think it's just a matter of getting into the system volume control
<jdsbluedev> but I can't do that
<jdsbluedev> I'm stuck on a dialog box that says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<musikgoat> hmm, you can use alsamixer as a work around until the issue is fixed
<jdsbluedev> yep, that's working
<jdsbluedev> thx
<jdsbluedev> as for the kernel problem, I guess I'll have to file a bug report on that.  Or do you know if anyone else is experiencing that?
<musikgoat> jdsbluedev: hmm, looks like it could be due to pulseaudio being missing, did you uninstall that?
<webb82f> i need to add a line to my xorg.config file but i cant find it in karmic
<musikgoat> jdsbluedev: i'm not sure
<jdsbluedev> musikgoat: the main pulseaudio package is installed
<musikgoat> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7960871
<musikgoat> thats where i saw that possibility
<bullgard4> webb82f: It is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jdsbluedev> musikgoat: it's installed, so that can't be it
<musikgoat> jdsbluedev: yes, but you could add to this thread if you want
<musikgoat> to get further help
<webb82f> my xorg.config file is empty
<webb82f> im trying to speed up gnome dos docky
<bullgard4> webb82f: My xorg.conf is not empty by default. I do not know dos docky.
<Cynthia> caution with 'dos', you really mean "do's". Gnome DO's Docky
<musikgoat> webb82f: /etc/X11/xinit/sserverrc has some stuff... but i think everything is moved around in this version of X...
<musikgoat> nice, fail!!!
<musikgoat> init: unable to connect to the system bus: failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<musikgoat> same error I had before re-installing
<webb82f> i need to add  Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"  to xorg.conf
<webb82f> will that mess up my computer
<bjsnider> if it does it would be easy enough to fix
<webb82f> how
<bjsnider> blow away xorg.conf again
<musikgoat> hmm, trying a dist-upgrade now to fix my issue :)
<dael99> karmic alpha 6: Alt-gr key not working.. ideas??
<Cynthia> dael99: using which keyboard layout?
<dael99> Spanish
<dael99> EEUU the same
<dael99> neither the Win key
<dael99> I've tried configuring I-Bus, nothing working...
<Cynthia> |@#~½¬{[]}  is this your number row with Alt-Gr?
<DanaG> ibus sucks, compared to SCIM.
<dael99> \|@#~½¬{[]}\~
<DanaG> If I try to use the latex input method, it eats all input without waiting for a '\' to trigger on.
<dael99> @DanaG: but it's by default in Karmic
<Cynthia> dael99: well, I don't know; I just typed this line in the Spain / variant Spain keyboard layout in XChat without much more configuration
<DanaG> oh, and the icon in the tray is really, really fugly.
<Cynthia> I just went into the keyboard preferences as usual
<dael99> @Cynthia: but you are on Karmic??
<Cynthia> dael99: Yes, on Karmic alpha 6, otherwise I would not be in #ubuntu+1 :)
<dael99> @DanaG: cannot agree more...
<dael99> xD
<dael99> ok... any idea of WHY if I choose Spanish in boot menu, the layout is EEUU.. and not working??
<webb82f> anoyone know of a good alternative to the gnome menu
<Cynthia> dael99: Ah, in the boot menu for the live CD. I haven't tried it there, only from inside GNOME. Sorry.
<dael99> @webb82f: you mean the tree words at the top?? Gnome super menu? Global Menu? AWN?
<dael99> @Cynthia: anyway, it should work from inside...
<Cynthia> It does work
<dael99> @Cynthia: it seems like a bug for me or a regression
<dael99> @Cynthia: i will boot again to karmic and return (i can't use the @ or # so, I can't log in IRC)
<Cynthia> use Ctrl+Shift+U 0040 and 0023 @ #
<Cynthia> /join <Ctrl+Shift+U>0040ubuntu+1
<DanaG> ugh, the latex ibus method is completely broken.
<DanaG> It eats everything.
<DanaG> itseemstasdfoasdf
<DanaG> argh, itkeepseatingallspacesbecauseitassumesit'ssupposedtomatcheverything.
<Cynthia> translation: it seems to eat spaces too
<DanaG> Ittriestoformamatchevenbeforeyouputinthebackslash.
<DanaG> PerhapsIshouldfileabugonthat.
<Cynthia> Perhaps you should
<Cynthia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=ibus+latex&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=project&field.scope.target=ubuntu
<Cynthia> no bug filed about this yet
<todd_> any info on karmic 64 not mounting cd media--I can burn correctly but not play or read them?
<dael99> @Cynthia: working.
<dael99> but i'll fill a Bug.
<Cynthia> dael99: ok
<dael99> @Cynthia: however, it's not set by default and means a usability issue.
<dael99> (I'm on english desktop) can this be the reason?
<Cynthia> it shouldn't do that even on an English desktop
<Cynthia> if you select the Spain option in the CD boot screen
<dael99> @Cynthia: totally agree. The fix is really simple (just a checkbox). Hope this doesn't land on Karmic
<Cynthia> that should be applied as a keyboard layout independently of locale
<dael99> I'll boot again to see how this behaves when selecting Spanish.
<tj83> anyone know what i can do about a clicky or poping sound card initialization, even better how to make pulse audio stop crashing lol
<dael99> @tj83: PulseAudio is really buggy, have you try killing it and using Alsa alone?
<tj83> dael99, well, if i kill it respawns and i just got it actually working in all my applications so if can just keep it going would be good.
<tj83> this normal? Sep 20 23:16:56 quad pulseaudio[5061]: ratelimit.c: 152 events suppressed
<dael99> @tj83 is that from your syslog?
<tj83> /var/log/messages
<tj83> i am tailing syslog atm too
<tj83> waiting for the next crash
<myk_robinson> alright, another clean installation and the laptop is actually working now, no clue why.. My laptop fan is running constantly whereas it didint in the previous release. What can I do to begin troubleshooting? Its a compaq with AMD Athlon 64 X2 CPU
<tj83> myk_robinson, see if cpu scaling is working use top or system monitor to see if you have any hung processes
<tj83> pulse audio had me pegged at 99% earlier
<myk_robinson> tj83: how can i verify cpu scaling?
<Amaranth> tj83: 'We expect there will be regressions in the form of audible pops when the AMPs power down (and/or up). If you experience this symptom in 9.10, please file a bug using "ubuntu-bug alsa-base". Be sure to change the summary of the bug afterward to "[9.10 regression] HDA power_save=10".'
<Amaranth> tj83: I suppose you won't want to use the title though so I could have just said `ubuntu-bug alsa-base` :P
<dael99> @tj83: no, it's not normal :D
<myk_robinson> tj83: processes seem normal, minimal usage while idle
<Amaranth> dael99: pretty sure putting @ like that breaks nick highlighting for most people which defeats the whole purpose of putting the nick in front of a line
<myk_robinson> tj83: pulseaudio is showing to be sleeping, using 0%
<Cynthia> Amaranth: not to mention that the @ can make the target look like an op
<Cynthia> though @Cynthia: earlier did highlight me, I guess XChat is lenient on that
<tj83> myk_robinson, sudo tail /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<tj83> sorry had to dive in to remember that path.
<tj83> lol
<myk_robinson> tj83: seems to be. I ran the command a few times and got different numbers, mostly being lower
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-table/+bug/433778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433778 in ibus-table "ibus latex input method (package ibus-table) doesn't wait for backslash before triggering" [Undecided,New]
<tj83> myk_robinson, then its working
<tj83> myk_robinson, you could try a combination of gkrellm or conkey and lm-sensors to get temperatures in most cases, hddtemp too
<myk_robinson> tj83: thank you. Is there more I can check? May just be some regression within the kernel. 9.04 did not do this, the fan cut on and off with regard to temperatire.
<Cynthia> tj83: or less /etc/motd
<myk_robinson> tj83: just checked my temps with lm-sensors, everything is fine. 41 degrees celcius with a critical of 120 degrees
<Cynthia> because of the update-motd package, which gives you the temperature of the processor
<om26er> after the complete upgrade empathy is removed and cannot be installed again i get some dependency error
<genii-around> Bah. "Lucid Lynx" indeed.
<Amaranth> om26er: This is why you don't blindly dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> om26er: wait a couple hours until all the pieces of it finish building and try again
<musikgoat> om26er: did you update your repos?
<om26er> musikgoat: yes i just updated them
<om26er> empathy: Depends: libebook1.2-9 (>= 2.27.92)
<genii-around> Is there any plan to implement some sanity check on a .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives before the system tries to install it? Currently if the file partially exists from a broken download it assumes the thing is whole
<mezquitale> how do you configure nic's in karmic?
<tj83> genii-around, @ Lucid Lynx... i was there at ALF, were you?
<genii-around> tj83: No, I don't get out much. They have me physically chained to the computer
<tj83> mezquitale, is it not /etc/network/interfaces anymore?
<om26er> empathy: Depends: libebook1.2-9 (>= 2.27.92)
<om26er> this error is now more than 5days old
<mezquitale> tj83, i do not know, I didnt automatically configure my nic's when I installed karmic because I did not have net access at the time
<tj83> mezquitale, use the GUI nm-applet network manager in the system tray or use the file /etc/network/interfaces file to manually configure.
<genii-around> om26er: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libebook&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all reports libebook is at that version (2.27.92). So you could try force version with something like: sudo apt-get install libebook=2.27.92
<genii-around> might need packagename exactly as libebook1.2-9  there actually, but same idea
<musikgoat> hmm, i guess the status options are not enabled, even when empathy is running...
<tj83> up's updates... rebooting.
<musikgoat> I have all grey options for status under the section where I can shutdown
<om26er> genii-around: it says no package libebook
<mezquitale> tj83, it looks like i have to install the drivers first, I cant even configure the wireless,  the error Im getting is "Tthe configuration could not be saved.  Invalid data was found."
<genii-around> om26er: try as I said then with packagename set to libebook1.2-9           but otherwise exact same command
<genii-around> om26er: eg: sudo apt-get install libebook1.2-9=2.27.92
<om26er> genii-around: E: Version '2.27.92' for 'libebook1.2-9' was not found
<musikgoat> bullgard4: I'm sorry, I was wrong about the status options you were referencing... looks like they are not integrated into empathy currently... or there is something stopping them from working even when empathy is running
<genii-around> om26er: please pastebin result of: apt-cache policy libebook1.2-9
<bullgard4> musikgoat: Thank you for your information.
 * genii-around sips and thinks likely version specified as 2.27.92-0ubuntu1 
<om26er> genii-around: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m122cd2b4
<mezquitale> tj83_, thanks, i have an IP now, dont know if it'll work correctly but now I can at least download the updates
<genii-around> om26er: try then: sudo apt-get install libebook1.2-9=2.27.92-0ubuntu1
<mezquitale> if youre trying out the latest and greatest alpha version, how will I be able to upgrade to the actual karmic release?? Will I be able to upgrade the alpha version to the official release?
<om26er> genii-around: libebook1.2-9: Depends: libcamel1.2-14 (>= 2.27)
<om26er>                  Depends: libedataserver1.2-11 (>= 2.27.92)
<genii-around> Yes
<om26er> genii-around: when i install libedataserver it asks to remove many packages
<genii-around> om26er: I'm not sure what packages that one needs or doesn't need removed. If it doesn't look like anything crucial I'd likely chance it. but thats just me.
<om26er> genii-around: believe it tends to remove far important things
<mezquitale> Karmic has the same flaw jaunty has, it can't automatically configure grub so that it adds existing operating systems to GRUB, now I have to manually add xp and jaunty
<genii-around> om26er: Anyhow, the basic idea is.. when it says something like: Depends packagename (>=1.2.3whatever)   then the result of: apt-cache policy packagename gives you the candidate's version numbers to use as a specific version to ask it to install, as we did just earlier
<om26er> genii-around: by doing that with libedataserver it asked me to remove things.
<om26er> # sorry i forgot to tell u but i am on ubuntu moblin remix
<DanaG> ARGH,　stupidIBUS.
<genii-around> om26er: Is the list of things it wants to remove larger than the list of dependencies off the page here? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libedataserver1.2-11
<om26er> genii-around: how abt this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m72545f78
<genii-around> om26er: Yes, wanting to remove gnome-control-panel and gnome-session and so on is somewhat worrying
<om26er> genii-around: it aske to remove the whole moblin environment
<genii-around> om26er: Hm. I have no satisfactory solution then.
<om26er> any body here can plz tell me when is the new daily image of ubuntu moblin remix is gonna come. it milestone target is karmic-beta and no live image after 14september?
<Cynthia> Karmic beta is next week
<mezquitale> join #ubuntustudio
<om26er> mezquitale: me?
<mezquitale> om26er, no, i wanted to join #ubuntustudio, i just didn't type "/" at the beginning, sorry
<^arky^> Darn! Anyone got a clue: my computer fails to find ./lib/cryptdisks/cryptdisks.functions and refuses to boot
<cwillu> anyone care to enlighten me on the internals of bash completions?
<njs> after an upgrade to karmic, I'm getting "these packages cannot be authenticated!" errors from apt-get upgrade -- I guess ubuntu switched signing keys or something? Anyone know how to fix this?
<aftertaf> hi all
<aftertaf> karmic is looking nicer and nicer,  though a couple of issues from time to time. but hey, thats unstable :)
<aftertaf> i lost sound yesterday, i understand squat about pulse audio, and now sound is back :) Anyone know how to install the codecs for k3b aplha 1.66?
<BHSPitMonkey_> njs, I can't relate to the signing issue, but you should prefer "apt-get dist-upgrade" over just "upgrade" if you don't already
<njs> BHSPitMonkey_: old sid habits :-)
<njs> BHSPitMonkey_: but thanks
<aftertaf> wondering if theres a packaging error, because it depends on libavcodec version that can be replaced by another one, but doing so wants to remove loads of stuff . . .
<vega> any tests around regarding karmic bootup speed? ie. has it dropped compared to jaunty
<aftertaf> i think so.
<aftertaf> but also speed changes due to ext4
<aftertaf> and since ext4 killed my goldfish, i reverted
<vega> upgraded a few weeks but i forgot to record the time it took to boot on jaunty
<vega> oh well, it seems the bigger steps in reducing boot time are going to happen in 10.04
<aftertaf> i also see that a lot of /etc/init.d services have muted into 'Services' . . . .
<cwillu> aftertaf, /etc/init/
<cwillu> upstart jobs, which is something that's been in place for years now; it's good to see that it's finally getting used for more than tty's :)
<aftertaf> wazzat all about then ? :)
<cwillu> start <job>; stop <job>
<aftertaf> ah right....
<cwillu> upstart is the init
<aftertaf> big difference to init.d ??
<cwillu> which lets it do that sort of thing far more effectively
<cwillu> (the init process ultimately gets notification when any child process dies if its been orphaned, which otherwise has to be hacked in to do rc stuff)
<cwillu> the job files are quite a bit simpler, although I don't know that we get much of the benefit of that yet
<cwillu> as I think the upstart jobs were mechanically translated
<aftertaf> :) ok thx for that
<aftertaf> just as i got used to init.d stuff :)
<cwillu> aftertaf, look in /etc/event.d/ for the previously existing jobs, which are simpler to look at and generally a better example
<cwillu> suffice to say that I hope start-stop-daemon dies a horribly painful death due to neglect now :)
<aftertaf> oki
<aftertaf> daemon is evil :)
<Turms_> i'm updating karmic, but i find in the repository vim-tiny only and not vim, is it just a my problem (i'm updating via chroot from debian because i cannot boot into karmic after the install
<aftertaf> Turms_: whats your blocking error for karmic boot ?
<cwillu> aftertaf, http://pastebin.com/f5f52083a is a complete job description on one of my servers
<cwillu> aftertaf, i.e., everything that is necessary to make sure that job never dies
<cwillu> notice how it's 5 lines long :p
<aftertaf> that is like, bag loads simpler :)
<cwillu> it is, it is
<aftertaf> :)
<Turms_> aftertaf: the problem is apparmor,
<desaparecido> hi, i have a problem (it's the second time this time) with KMAIL and IMAPdisconnect, I losted all my email without notice, only ALL IS EMPTY..  i use Kubuntu Karmic with latest updates, somes ideas??? thanks
<Turms_> aftertaf: so i tried to boot using the recovery mode
<aftertaf> any way to turn off apparmor ?
<cwillu> aftertaf, /etc/init.d/apparmor stop
<aftertaf> or stop apparmor ? :)
<cwillu> yes, it's that simple :p
<cwillu> no, it's not an upstart job yet I don't think
<cwillu> but one or the other :p
<aftertaf> oki :)
<aftertaf> i'm grasping
<Turms_> aftertaf: no, i didn't , in recovery mode it boots because it skip apparmor
<aftertaf> Turms_: recovery mode do anything good ?
<cwillu> !motd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd
<cwillu> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<aftertaf> there a 'workaround' for that? i've not had that problem . . .
<Turms_> aftertaf: as i said before in recovery it boots but i cannot connect
<cwillu> desaparecido, """Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system""".  That said, I don't actually have any useful information to give you, sorry :;p
<aftertaf> Turms_: in recov mode, in shell, disable apparmor completely, and try reboot
<aftertaf> but you're in a chroot, you cant update things ?
<Armageddon> alpha6 live mode didn't boot, and stoped at the loading screen
<cwillu> Armageddon, remove "quiet splash" from the boot line in grub, that'll give some useful info
<cwillu> or from the loader
<Armageddon> i tried it from the livecd :/
<desaparecido> cwillu: i know that, but i search to understand why, but if theres not information :( i hope that is a small problem to resolve with futurs updates.  I will to sync "again" my kmail account.thanks
<cwillu> desaparecido, "ubuntu-bug kmail" and follow the prompts.  Worst case, somebody converts it to a question, best case, it gets fixed :)
<Turms_> aftertaf: yes i 've updated, but i cannot find vim, just vim-tiny, is it the same for you?
<aftertaf> Turms_: aftertaf@serendipity:~$ whereis vim
<aftertaf> vim: /usr/bin/vim.tiny /usr/bin/vim.basic /usr/bin/vim /etc/vim /usr/share/vim /usr/share/man/man1/vim.1.gz
<aftertaf> no i have it
<desaparecido> cwillu: thanks.. i will do it
<Turms_> aftertaf: well, this is very strange
<Turms_> aftertaf: anyway i've some problems updating via chroot
<Armageddon> desaparecido: Don't worry but it will get fixed sooner or later, since Jaunty Jackalops was released, my bluetooth didn't work at all ! and today for no apparent reason but updates it works :)
<Turms_> aftertaf: uhmmm, if i use dselect it doesn't find vim, if i run apt-get install vim it finds it
<Turms_> aftertaf: anyway ok, how do i stop apparmor in order it do not starts at the next boot?
<aftertaf> you can easily do a change that can be reverted back . . . .
<aftertaf> remove the executalbe flag on /etc/rcS.d/apparmor with chmod -x
<Turms_> aftertaf: ah ok, i was thinking of using update-rc.d
<aftertaf> i find that syntax easily mistakable :)
<aftertaf> my problem ;)
<desaparecido> Armageddon: yeah, you're reason, i hope that will be soon, but i funny all the problems of beta's to learn :P
<aftertaf> Turms_: get anywhere ?
<Turms_> aftertaf: sorry, i've received a phone call, i'll try to start karmic following your suggestion , tks
<aftertaf> Turms_: life happens ;)
<Turms_> aftertaf: if i'm not mistaken i remember having read somewuere that i could add in the grub.cfg something like apparmor=off or apparmor=no or false
<Turms_> ok, anyway i reboot
<Turms> aftertaf: ok, i'm in karmic
<Turms> aftertaf: i'd to reconfigure /etc/network/interfaces because x doesn't start neither nm-applet does :-D
<Turms> i think i'll file a couple of bugsreport, first for the apparmor problem, second because x starts everything seem to work and suddenly it dies
<ManateeLazyCat> Hi guys, 9.10 is stable enough now?
<ManateeLazyCat> I occur error (maybe is bug) in 9.04, i think i will try to use 9.10 (skip 9.04) if it stable enough.
<Sensiva> ManateeLazyCat Its in the topic. Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
 * lupine_85 mashes some parsnips actively ;)
<lupine_85> morning
<ActionParsnip> why is it that vlc plays videos / music really badly but totem playsit really well and smooth?
<mac_v> ActionParsnip: what is the volume level? vlc can have levels upto 400%
<ActionParsnip> 100%
<ActionParsnip> it just stutters and stammers
<ActionParsnip> 2b DDR2 + 1.6Ghz AM2 Semperon
<ActionParsnip> s/2b/2Gb
<mac_v> hmm , yeah , the stuttering happens to me too  , i just delete the /.pulse folder and restart pulse
<ActionParsnip> mac_v: i'll give it a buzz
<mac_v> not -k , but $killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> btw frets on fire mhl mod 3.1 is da BOM
<ActionParsnip> is .pulse-cookie to e deleted too?
<mac_v> i havent tried that  ... but give kick it ;)
<ActionParsnip> yeah :D
<vistakiller> play pause buttons in flash player didnt work
<vistakiller> anyone else have the problem?
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: try turning off visual effects
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: yes mine does it too, kill efects and you are gold
<vistakiller> i like effect :P :D
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: more then play / pause in flash based videos?
<mac_v> lol
<ActionParsnip> i hate compiz so much
<vistakiller> but it works...
<vistakiller> compiz help me to work
 * lupine_85 is finding gnome-shell Better(tm)
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: well its breaking other stuff (standard)
<vistakiller> expo scale plugin is very usefull
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: then you'll have to switch etween efects and no efects when you use flash video if you need stop / pause / whatever
<lupine_85> can't use it 100% yet, though
<ActionParsnip> lupine_85: tried tilda?
<lupine_85> nah, I use yakuake
 * lupine_85 tends to use gnome DE but KDE apps
<vistakiller> maybe i will try and 64 edition of flash player
<lupine_85> best of both worlds, etc :)
<ActionParsnip> lupine_85: same difference :)
<ActionParsnip> lupine_85: i try to stick to one, less bloat
<vistakiller> in kwin with effect is work fine..
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: kwin can perform effects of its own, gnome will use compiz and compiz can break stuff
 * lupine_85 finds it impossible to stick to one, and doesn't need to worry about the 'bloat'
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: ask in #compiz they may know a trick or 3
<vistakiller> i have reload compiz and now it works...
<vistakiller> xm..
<lupine_85> some MB of shared libraries doesn't kill me :)
<ActionParsnip> lupine_85: why not install e17 and openbox too?
<ActionParsnip> lupine_85: best of many worlds
<lupine_85> because I prefer the gnome DE to theirs
<lupine_85> obviously :)
<ActionParsnip> lupine_85: but you are "losing out" ;) this is why i keep mine pure
<lupine_85> nah, I have more choice than you, ergo I win
<lupine_85> e.g. I get to use konsole/yakuake, which is superior to gnome-terminal/tilda
<lupine_85> (IMO, anyway)
<ActionParsnip> lupine_85: how is it superior?
<lupine_85> the tabs are better, and the pulldown action is also better
<lupine_85> split horizontally/split vertically is awesome
<ActionParsnip> pulldown takes time. I have it snapping down no messing around
<lupine_85> *shrug*
<ActionParsnip> yeah the split is nice, tilda uses tabs which isnt so great
<lupine_85> your policy of 'purity' means you can't use it, though :)
<ActionParsnip> oh i use it, and well
<ActionParsnip> chat and browsing and frets on fire is practically all i do
<ActionParsnip> so LXDE for me :)
<mac_v> lupine_85: hmm.. how are you able to run gnome-shell? i get errors when is start with $/usr/bin/gnome-shell --replace
<mac_v> it just falls back to the panel :(
<lupine_85> mac_v, you're likely missing a symlink of /usr/lib/libclutter-glx.....
<lupine_85> hang on, I fixed it here
<mac_v> i got a couple of these errors> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<lupine_85> libclutter-glx-1.0.so should link to libclutter-glx-1.0.so.0 which should link to libclutter-glx-1.0.so.0.0.0
<lupine_85> and of course, if your card doesn't support GLX 1.3, you've got no hope anyway
<mac_v> aw :(
<lupine_85> there's a libclutter-gtk, but I don't think gnome-shell plays well
<mac_v> stupid ATI cards!
<lupine_85> using fglrx or -ati ?
<mac_v> -ati from xorg edgers
<lupine_85> ah, well, it'll get there eventually
<ActionParsnip> mac_v: +1
 * lupine_85 has a couple of radeon hd 3xxx cards sat around - he got bored of waiting for the open-source graphics card drives, and hates fglrx, so got an nvidia card instead
 * mac_v bought a laptop with stupid ATI cards! :(
<mac_v> card*
<lupine_85> heh
<ActionParsnip> always buys nvidia
<ActionParsnip> and consults HCL to ensure compatibility
<ActionParsnip> shop smart and you get less grief
<lupine_85> :)
<lupine_85> I did that, and only had a minor moment of insanity back when ATI was bought by AMD (who I'm a fanboi of)
<mac_v> heh... i bought this ~3yrs ago , when all cards were crappy ;p
<ActionParsnip> mac_v: nvidia has been good to me since TNT2 Ultra was top dog
<ActionParsnip> 1998 maybe...
<mac_v> meh... i'v heard complaints here about nvidia too ;)
<mac_v> but ATI is sloooooooooowly , getting better
<mac_v> KMS works with kernel -9 onwards but there needs to be a bit of tweaking in the kernel to make it work good
 * lupine_85 wonders who else started off with an S3 ViRGE DX
<lupine_85> S3 = win
<lupine_85> or they did...
<penguin42> was theat the 864 chip?
<lupine_85> I think, a bit after that
<penguin42> my P90 had an 864 :-)
<alankila> I don't remember which S3 my P90 had... But I recall going to shop to buy some extra RAM chips for it and plugging them into the video board. (And it worked, too.)
 * penguin42 should probably try a Karmic CD on his P90, I know Lenny doesn't work, but that boot problem was fixed in 2.6.29ish
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: try puppy ;)
<penguin42> hmm that does remind me, I need to get my puppy ARM Slug running again
<ActionParsnip> or xpud if you are feeling brave. Boots hell fast
<ActionParsnip> but is limited
<Michalxo> hello
<Michalxo> NM problem here
<Michalxo> I am unable to connect lan network in school
<Michalxo> I had to use sudo dhclient to get IP and connection
<Michalxo> wifi had big issues too...
<Michalxo> anyone with something lsimilar?
<penguin42> Michalxo: My NM has switched which of it's configurations it uses by default
<Michalxo> well my NM is dead.. bu I have connection :)
<vistakiller> why i cant login in kubuntu with my user
<vistakiller> is say permision denied
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: can you log on as another user?
<vistakiller> no
<vistakiller> when i sellect the user the login screen reload and says permision denied
<penguin42> vistakiller: use ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to a text console and see if you can log in there (you can switch back with ctrl-alt-f7 or maybe 8)
<James147> vistakiller: Make sure capslock isent on first ;)
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: try booting to root recovery, make a new user then reboot and try logon as that
<vistakiller> same there
<vistakiller> i cant type the pass
<vistakiller> when i sellect the user it say permision denied
<James147> vistakiller: in the virtual console you wont see the password being typed, but it is
<vistakiller> ok i will try to do new user
<vistakiller> i know...
<vistakiller> i use 3 years ubuntu :p
<James147> vistakiller: just making sure ;)
<kristian42> ANyone know what I have to do to get my altgr key to work in gnome again ? It works on a new user I create on my machine, but fails on my upgraded user
<vistakiller> i try to add a user in recovery mode and it say paswwd: permision denied
<penguin42> kristian42: You could try system->preferences->keyboard->Layouts, select your keyboard and hit layout options
<vistakiller> and with the new user the same thing
<vistakiller> i think i have to reinstall xubuntu
<kristian42> penguin42: Thanks, I had to uncheck the "separate layout" - clicking "apply system wide" did not seem to do the trick before I did a quick "Reset to defaults" and then Apply System wide. Strange.
<penguin42> kristian42: There are so many options on that screen I think it's hard to know which one randomly changes your behaviour!
<kristian42> penguin42: Yup, I suppose that gui leaves something to be desired. Thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: in recovery console try: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<vistakiller> ok
<vistakiller> is show an error
<vistakiller> failed to load file "/var/lib/gconf/defaults/%conf-tree-zh_CN.xm1": Error on line 1 char 1:Document must begin with an element (e.g. <book>)
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: open the file in nano, see what you can see
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: here is mine: http://pastebin.com/f22e508
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: its: /var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree-zh_CN.xml
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: its a big ass file
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: 96k of text!
<vistakiller> that it means reinstall...
<vistakiller> :P
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: you could put my file on a usb stick / whatever and transfer
<ActionParsnip> or you could log in with a different language maybe
<penguin42> vistakiller: What do you see in that file?
<vistakiller> the error say about line 1
<penguin42> yeh - what do you see on the first line of your file?
<vistakiller> wait a min to open it
<vistakiller> nothing only this @
<vistakiller> strange
<vistakiller> the name of text broswer?
<penguin42> more
<vistakiller> tell me the name of text broswer
<vistakiller> not the lynx
<vistakiller> the other
<ActionParsnip> opera, midori, kazenchaze, epiphany
<ActionParsnip> konqueror
<ActionParsnip> swiftfox
<penguin42> w3m ?
<ActionParsnip> firepup
<vistakiller> yes w3m
<ActionParsnip> ies4linux
<ActionParsnip> fennec
<ActionParsnip> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<ActionParsnip> hell yeah !
<Pici> w3m
<ActionParsnip> lynx2
<ActionParsnip> arachnne
<ActionParsnip> (sp)
<vistakiller> what is the folder that w3m download the files?
<ActionParsnip> ~/.w3m   is my guess
<ActionParsnip> or ~/
<vistakiller> ok other time
<vistakiller> bye and thanks
<exco> hi. I've got this audio device
<exco> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller [8086:811b] (rev 06)
<exco> sound does work - but the mic does not. Any suggestions?
<Hew> playing a song with rhythmbox or totem will cause the application to freeze after a while. Is there any way to find out what process is causing the problem? gdb on totem doesn't catch anything.
<ActionParsnip> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ActionParsnip> Hew: check in: dmesg | tail    when it falls over
<myk_robinson> morning. In 9.10, how do i change the login screen/gdm theme? I go to the Login option under system, and the theme change is no longer there
<Hew> ActionParsnip, nothing there :S
<ActionParsnip> Hew: try running the app in terminal without & and see if the output is useful
<Hew> ActionParsnip, nothing there either. To be clear, it's the sound that is stopping. After sound fails the UI freezes as soon as I press a button.
<ActionParsnip> log a bug is all i can suggest
<exco> thanks, ActionParsnip: $ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec -> Codec: Realtek ALC262 unfortunately not mentioned in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz but I'll try google
<ActionParsnip> does it happen in all players?
<Hew> ActionParsnip, I usually only use Rhythmbox. I was listening to this track for an hour with no problems, then it froze (it has done it before). Now it's freezing under a minute every time. Testing with totem does the same thing. Also when I play Nexuiz my sound often breaks.
<Hew> I'm hesitant to file Yet Another Bug when I don't even know which package is causing the problem
<penguin42> Hew: Do you get anything in dmesg?
<pincio> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hew: could try renaming the config folder for the app in home
<Hew> penguin42, I do not
<Hew> ActionParsnip, I'm getting the problem with both Rhythmbox and Totem so I suspect it's something sound related, rather than a problem with the app itself
<ActionParsnip> Hew: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie
<ActionParsnip> Hew: then press alt+f2 and run    pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> Hew: see if its better
<Hew> pulseaudio seems to resurrect itself automatically..
 * Hew tests
<penguin42> Hew: Yeh - there's an option to autorespawn the client
<penguin42> Hew: Another place to look for pulse badness is /var/log/user.log
<Hew> I've looked through all logs in the System Log Viewer, can't see anything.
<penguin42> does that include user.log?
<Hew> yes
<penguin42> hmm
<firestorm> Hi there. Am running karmic. In firefox I get a 'content encoding error' quite frequently. Any known fixes/workarounds?
<Hew> deleting ~/.pulse seems to have fixed the problem, for now :)
<ActionParsnip> Hew: i have to do the same if I use vlc.
<Hew> yea, sound has always been a bit of a mess, but it's particularly terrible with Karmic (even with latest pulseaudio).
<Hew> Hopefully more issues will be ironed out before release
<Amaranth> anyone here suffering from bug 430981?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430981 in compiz "keybindings not remembered on reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430981
<Dr_Willis> I nevr change my keybindings.. so  not noticed :)
<Hew> bah, sound broke again..
<Dr_Willis> Its still 'poping' here for me every so often
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: Did you file a bug?
<Dr_Willis> Its been known about since alpha3 it seems..
<Dr_Willis> some people say its a pulse  putting the card to sleep issue..
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: not pulse, the kernel
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: we enabled HDA power saving
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: 'We expect there will be regressions in the form of audible pops when the AMPs power down (and/or up). If you experience this symptom in 9.10, please file a bug using "ubuntu-bug alsa-base". Be sure to change the summary of the bug afterward to "[9.10 regression] HDA power_save=10".'
<penguin42> note the power saving pops/clicks really should only happen at idle and shouldn't be the pops/clicks people are hearing during normal play
 * penguin42 did manage to reduce the amount of popping/clicking after someones suggestion on here yesterday (possibly BUGabundo?) of opening paman and setting near everything to 100% (0.00db)
<GobiTheGoblin> I tried karmic moblin remix today, it was a utter failure =) well, gotta try that one later, looks so fancy and slick. Just what my woman could use
<Spike1506> is the ati issue in 9.10 fixed already?
<Amaranth> Spike1506: yes
<Spike1506> nice
<vigo> Hello, is everyone getting this rather large update?
<ActionParsnip> vigo: just got 1.8Mb of updates....
<vigo> Okee dokee, bunch of languages here..
<vigo> 87.9mb worth
<GobiTheGoblin> no updated 4 me :(
<vigo> GobiTheGoblin: delete something non-essential. :-)
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  right thats exactly when it pops.
<GobiTheGoblin> vigo: That might help :D
<vigo> I tried my best to Konfuse this one, did not work. So all is good in the neighborhood.
<exco> is anybody running karmic with an external monitor in dual monitor setup?
<penguin42> exco: Yes
<exco> penguin42: any problems with usable screen space? On my MSI Wind I can only use a fraction of the space and full sending a program to fullscreen doesn't use the whole screen as well
<penguin42> exco: If you bring up the display settings for the monitor does it show the right res?
<exco> penguin42: I set the external Monitor to 1280x1024 ... and the screen is completely filled (the brown background image) - but I just can't use it with programs
<penguin42> exco: Oh weird
<penguin42> exco: If you run xrandr at the command line does it show the correct res ?
<exco> penguin42: definitely, but I haven't read anybody else having these issues ... that's why I asked
<penguin42> exco: I've got an xorg.conf in, so it's possible that if those problems exist I might not have spotted them - I'm running Intel graphics - you?
<exco> penguin42: xrandr shows VGA1 detected as 1680x1050 but set to 1280x1024, LVDS1 as 1024x600
<exco> penguin42: Intel 945GME
<penguin42> exco: Yeh I'm also on Intel  945 - have you got the two heads next to each other horizontally or vertically?
<exco> vertically, penguin42 because the monitor is above the netbook ;-)
<penguin42> exco: OK, that's good - there's a limitation on those chips that they can't do 3D if more than 2048 accross - I have it also setup vertically according to X (although horizontal physically!)
<exco> I just ran a bunch of updates on that machine ... doing a restart and will now start playing with different resolutions ... lets see if that does anything
<exco> I still have multiple issues with Karmic ... but overall it runs quite nice
<ActionParsnip> wow firefox 3.5 on kermic is running at 20% cpu on a 3000 AM2 seperon
<nemo> Sound has been horribly erratic for me in Karmic
<nemo> pulseaudio crashing
<ActionParsnip> not bad for flash
<nemo> pulseaudio crashing totem
<exco> penguin42: since you have the same graphics chip - are you also affected by the brightness flickering from login till you change brightness?
<nemo> pulseaudio sucking up constant amounts of CPU for hours on end
<penguin42> exco: No
<ActionParsnip> nemo: theres a ppa for a bleeding edge release
<penguin42> exco: But backlight brightness is more magic of a particular laptop rather than the graphics chip
<nemo> pulseaudio using completely wrong output for volume control (hopefully latest patch reverting that will help there)
<nemo> basically all my problems w/ karmic can be traced to pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> nemo: snap
<ActionParsnip> whats the key combo to get the terminal back please?
<penguin42> back?
<exco> penguin42: it's really weird. I can do 1680x1050 and 1024x600 horizontal (although that exceeds 2048) and everything works fine - as it should
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: yes, to make it act as if i'd used &
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+f1
<penguin42> oh, ctrl-z
<penguin42> and then bg
<exco> penguin42: ?
<kajik>  hi, i installed karmic and ran into serious problems with ati x1400 on my thinkpad t60, it is constantly overheating, i have to run the fan manually on full to keep the gpu temperature at around 61 (celsius) , i installed all the new packages from the xorg-edgers ppa but the problem remains...
<penguin42> those were for ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: cheers fellah
<penguin42> exco: Can you move the mouse over the whole area - just not put any windows there?
<exco> penguin42: exactly
<penguin42> exco: weird
<penguin42> exco: Do you reckon you can put windows up to say 1024 accross?
<exco> penguin42: I'll make a pic ... just a sec
<acicula> kajik: 61C is not very hot for a gpu?
<acicula> kajik: is it crashing due to overheating?
<penguin42> anyone having problems with authentication required boxes when mounting discs in the last couple of days?
<kajik> it stays on 61c with full power fan
<acicula> kajik: seems alright?
<kajik> it crashed at the beginning with hardware-controlled fan at 98 C
<acicula> how hot did it get before?
<penguin42> kajik: try running watch acpi -t     in a terminal constantly and see if the fan goes on and off as it should
<js> hi
<js> is there any way to boot the system if struck by this bug:
<js> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/430496
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430496 in cryptsetup "cryptsetup devices not mounted on boot" [Critical,Fix released]
<js> rescue does not boot
<js> because the initrd contains the error
<js> and the kernel refuses to find the rootfs without initrd
<kajik> i installed thinkpad fan controll (tpfand) to override the hardware controll to keep my computer alive
<js> I even commented out everything in /etc/crypttab
<js> it just won't boot anymore
<js> using an old kernel won't help either
<js> can't even fucking boot into singleuser mode
<js> init=/bin/sh is ignored as well :/
<js> all I need to do is apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and the system would work again
<js> but how could I do this? I'm out of ideas
<BluesKaj> js, update-grub
<BluesKaj> and watch the language , js
<penguin42> js: Boot from a rescue disc and then mount the /, and /boot, chroot into it, mount /proc etc and then do the update?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: He can't get as far as being able to do an update
<exco> penguin42: ok so that's what it looks like http://twitpic.com/ikvn1
<BluesKaj> no tty ?
<js> penguin42: well, I only got a ubuntu 8.04 here
<js> and that won't execute the /bin/bash of the system when trying to chroot
<js> BluesKaj: I can't update grub when I can't boot the system :/
<js> I'm completely locked out
<BluesKaj> js, ok
<GobiTheGoblin> js update grub with usb etc?
<penguin42> exco: Tell me what I'm looking at?
<js> is there some way to tell the kernel not to ignore init=/bin/bash?
<exco> the two console windows show the usable space on the external monitor, penguin42
<js> that would definitely help
 * penguin42 blinks
<penguin42> exco: You mean you have a gap *in the middle* ?!
<exco> penguin42: absolutely
<penguin42> exco: Oh freaky!
<exco> I can move the cursor over it, but the windows just jump from one side to the other
<penguin42> exco: Are you running devilspie?
<js> dear ubuntu kernel, please accept init=/bin/sh :(
<exco> penguin42: never heard of that
<BluesKaj> js , do you have the live cd ? If so reinstall on your / using the manual paritioning option , some of your apps will be gone , but just reinstall them ,cuz the config files are still intact ...I had to do that and all was well, even the desktop was still preserved
<penguin42> exco: ps -eaf|grep -i devilspie
<ActionParsnip> js: you could change your default shell to /bin/sh
<js> BluesKaj: I don't need to reinstall, just update to get the fixed package. but I got not ubuntu live cd here.
<js> ActionParsnip: uhm, how exactly would that help if I can't even mount /?
<js> I need to tell it to start /bin/sh of the initrd
<exco> penguin42: does output sth
<js> on boot it mounts the initrd and then executes the scripts
<js> normally, init=/bin/sh would tell the kernel to run /bin/sh instead of init
<penguin42> exco: pardon?
<BluesKaj> oh well, enuff cooks in the kitchen , js , it's not really and install it's more like a restructuring
<js> unfortunately, this never worked for me on ubuntu kernels (some obscure kernel patch maybe?)
<js> BluesKaj: well, first I got not install cd and second that wouldn't be even needed -- apt-get update && apt-get upgrade would be enough
<js> but I need to get a shell for that
<js> which I would get on any other system by adding init=/bin/sh to the kernel options
<ActionParsnip> js: hmm, not so sure then
<js> however, this does not work on ubuntu :(
<exco> penguin42: pastebin.com/d22d1b158
<ActionParsnip> js: you could use the other system to do it until you get on your feet
<js> ActionParsnip: which other system?
<BluesKaj> exactly no shell, you need a live cd , download alpha 6 live cd and burn it
<ActionParsnip> js: gentoo maybe
<penguin42> exco: OK, so you aren't running devilspie
<js> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/176358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176358 in linux "Fails to boot with init=/bin/sh" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<js> this might be worth a try
<exco> penguin42:  should I file a bug?
<penguin42> exco: OK, well I can just suggest reporting the bug - I suspect what's happening is that the code that's supposed to stop windows going into the bit of the screen you can't see with different shape monitors is picking the wrong bit
<vigo> js: Notebook?
<penguin42> exco: I'd include the output of xrandr
<js> hah, that did the trick :)
<js> init=/bin/bash works
<ActionParsnip> awesome :)
<vigo> sweet
<exco> penguin42: what's even more weird is, when I switch those windows to full screen on the external monitor - it uses a different portion of the screen so all in all I have 3 fullscreen areas on 2 monitors ;-)
<exco> penguin42: forget that ... only one area on the right ... but still a different portion
<penguin42> exco: Hmm another thought
<penguin42> exco: Where are your panels or similar?
<exco> panels are on the internal screen, penguin42
<penguin42> exco: Does their width correspond to the width of the gap (in pixels?)
<BluesKaj> hmm, wonder what could have caused /bin/bash to lose it's links to init ...thought they were tied together
<JohannesSM64> why does 9.10 have both a "software store" and the old add/remove apps? what's the difference?
<JohannesSM64> and "store" is kinda misleading if it's free
<exco> penguin42: no, because as you can see on the picture ... both windows do extend into the laptp's screen
<vigo> JohannesSM64, I sorta thought the same thing, then I read the thing at the top.
 * BluesKaj looks for software store
<JohannesSM64> at the top, where? i don't have 9.10 installed
<penguin42> exco: OK, that's just weird!
<debfx> is the "Tahoma" font mapped to another font?
<penguin42> exco: can you post the output of xrandr somewhere?
<js> hm
<js> interesting
<js> mount -o remount,rw / hangs :/
<js> that really sucks
<ActionParsnip> js: have you fsck'd the partition?
<BluesKaj> JohannesSM64, dunno what you mean , there' no software store here on 9.10, just software sources
<exco> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/d4a93b775
<GobiTheGoblin> Yay, new updates =]
<vigo> BluesKaj: There was one here yesterday, still looking...
<js> ActionParsnip: it's definitely ok.
<JohannesSM64> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-10-Alpha-6-Has-Ubuntu-Software-Store-121930.shtml
<JohannesSM64> i don't really see the point
<js> ActionParsnip: changing ro to rw in grub works
<JohannesSM64> as if add/remove programs isn't easy enough
<BluesKaj> well, i don't have it , vigo , not that it matters :)
<penguin42> exco: All seems kind of reasonable - does it make any difference if you move the laptop screen over so it matches the left edge of the external?
<JohannesSM64> they should improve the add/remove instead of adding a third program manager
<ActionParsnip> JohannesSM64: yeah, looks like a reglossed synaptic, woop
<joaopinto> JohannesSM64, they are not adding a third program manager, they are improving add/remove togother with all the other managers in a single tool
<vigo> Is gone now, I musta wiped it with Edbuntu. or something.
<JohannesSM64> from the screenshots i saw there's an add/remove as well as a "software store"
<exco> penguin42: you're right, that does work (though I could swear I tried that before)
<exco> penguin42: also does work when aligned right
<joaopinto> JohannesSM64, yes, for now, but the plan is to have a single tool
<JohannesSM64> oh, good
<penguin42> exco: Weird bug - worth reporting, it sounds like something screwed up the calculation of what was supposed to be excluded
<JohannesSM64> i don't like the name though, people will think "oh, this is where i have to start paying"
<Pici> There is a very long discussion on the devel mailing list about the name.
<exco> penguin42: can you reproduce it?
<penguin42> exco: I don't think so - and as I say I have an xorg.conf that probably changes things
<exco> penguin42: I noticed a different issue when the screen areas do work ...
<BluesKaj> well, must be a gnome thing , don't see it on kde
<BluesKaj> software store , that is
<GhotiPhud> My computer is starting up in Performance CPU mode and I have to manually change it to On Demand every time.  How do I fix this?
<exco> when I send a program to fullscreen on the internal screen ... the window bar isn't visible so I can't get back from fullscreen, penguin42
<vigo> JohannesSM64, I agree with that 'store' part, sorta, it threw me off a bit, so I got rid of it. I do recall the GNU/GPL and other stuff on the top right.
<penguin42> exco: What do you mean by the 'bar'? Is it hiding behind the panel?
<exco> penguin42: the top bar with the minimize maximize close buttons
<BluesKaj> GhotiPhud, if it's a desktop you should be happy , the cpu scaling doesn't work very well on some
<penguin42> exco: Most full screen stuff removes that - you don't want that at the top of your film when you're watching a movie
<GhotiPhud> It is my laptop a Thinkpad T500
<BluesKaj> GhotiPhud, install cpufrequtils
<exco> penguin42: I don't mean fullscreen, but maximise
<GhotiPhud> I think this should be fixed before the next release, but I'm not sure who to tell or how to fix it
<penguin42> exco: Ah OK, so do you have a panel at the top of the internal display?
<exco> penguin42:  yep
<penguin42> exco: I bet it's hiding behind that - try moving it - there's a bug in the definition of the X protocol for window managers so it doesn't really deal with bits windows aren't allowed to go
<exco> penguin42: so that bug is already known and filed?
<GhotiPhud> BluesKaj: what do I do after cpufrequtils?
<Nemanja> hello
<indus> hello think i found a bug
<Nemanja> i have probobem for ubuntu 9.10
<penguin42> exco: If it's the same one, yes - I'm just trying to fidn it
<Nemanja> yes
<indus> any devs here?
<Nemanja> i cant start ubuntu 9.10
<exco> indus: just start telling
<penguin42> exco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/metacity/+bug/58977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 58977 in metacity "Maximizing ignores docked panles with Xinerama" [Low,Confirmed]
<indus> k
<indus> wont boot if etho is down
<ActionParsnip> Nemanja: ok what happens / doesnt happen
<Nemanja> no
<penguin42> exco: There's a patch of mine attached on there that deals with one of the cases for metacity only - it breaks compiz though - the problem is the protocol needs changing
<indus> can anyone tell me what the project name is where i can file the bug
<exco> penguin42: thanks - do you know what package I need to report "my" bug?
<penguin42> exco: If you're running standard gnome without desktop effects I'd try metacity
<exco> ok, thanks, penguin42
<Nemanja> changed grub meni
<Nemanja> and i cant start ubuntu
<Nemanja> screen printing something, and we quickly disappear
<indus> exco, wont boot if etho is down
<ActionParsnip> Nemanja: then you will need to reinstall grub from live cd OR boot to recovery root console (if you can) and undo the changes OR boot to live CD to undo the changes
<indus> whats the kernel package name
<Pici> indus: 'linux'
<exco> indus: sorry, I don't know how to go about that
<Nemanja> and me after the screen is black
<indus> Pici, is this a project or a package?
<indus> search in launchpad is bad
<Nemanja> on live cd is no problem
<ActionParsnip> Nemanja: boot to the live cd, you wil be able to edit your partitions there
<Pici> indus: Thats the package name that ubuntu bugs are supposed to be filed against. Remember to use ubuntu-bug packagename to report the bug
<ActionParsnip> Nemanja: undo whatever you did
<indus> Pici, this is a bug about system not booting,how can i file it with ubuntu-bug?
<Nemanja>  undo whatever you did
<indus> nvm ill figure it out
<Nemanja> I changed nothing
<Pici> indus: I assumed that you could re-create that it wouldnt boot with eth0 detatched by being able to boot it with it attached.
<indus> exactly
<indus> but on switchin on it sys link up but still wont go forward
<indus> with router on it has no issues, happens everytime
<indus> *says
<Pici> indus: So if you plug it in it doesnt work?
<indus> Pici, when i plug it in, it ays etho link up immediately, but then just stops there
<indus> of course, router takes a min to start ,but it wont do anything later
<indus> probably somethinh to do with recent breakage with network mnager etc
<cwillu_at_work> anyone familiar with the bash 3.2 -> 4.0 transition?
<indus> linux-source-2.6.31-10 is the package maybe
<Pici> indus: I told you what the package name was.
<Nemanja> to scren print : rulers.d.zh60
<indus> Pici, it says,linux doesnt use launchpad to track bugs
<indus> and the ubuntu package name is some ubuntu-linux-source or somethinh
<cwillu_at_work> heh, that sounds like new and exciting monday morning breakage :)
<Pici> indus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/
<Pici> indus: Secondly, I don't know why you think its related to eth0 being disconnected if it doesnt boot if its connected or not.
<indus> Pici, because the system wont boot if link is down
<indus> Pici, works fine if link is on
<indus> it hangs at etho link down, the moment i switch router on, it says etho link up, then again says down, then hangs
<Pici> indus: I must have misundertood then, I thought you said differently before.
<indus> what do u suggest
<indus> oh
<indus> ok
<Nemanja> how to change grub list ??
<indus> Pici, i will select linux package, iam thinking how to attach all theinfo needed
<Pici> indus: But I highly suggest getting the link working, booting and using ubuntu-bug to file the bug. That will attach much of the needed logs.
<robin0800> Nemanja: /etc/default/grub then update-grub
<indus> aah ok
<indus> Pici, how do i start ubuntu-bug? it needs a package to collect data
<Pici> indus: use it from the command line. in your case: ubuntu-bug linux
<indus> aah oops
<indus> thanks
<indus> doing it now
<js> this install is completely broken -.-
<Nemanja> i am in live cd
<js> thousands of udev warnings
<js> and no progress after "Starting init crypto disks..."
<indus> Pici, done dona done
<js> hah, I don't even have something in my /etc/crypttab anymore!
<indus> thank you
<js> gna, i hate it!
<Nemanja> how to edit on other particion
<Nemanja> grub meni
<indus> bye
<exco> penguin42: I just keep running into new bugs ;-) when auto-hiding the panel (to make the maximized windows' top bar visible) the panel shows on the external screen
<js> this is completely broken -.-
<js> is there even a single package that wasn't broken by the update? I highly doubt that.]
<penguin42> exco: Your machine is very confused!
<exco> penguin42: ... well all of my machines ... because I don't have a single one where everything "just" works
<penguin42> exco: Yeh; do you ever hibernate that machine?
<js> is there some way to go back to 9.04?
<js> 9.10 was very usable at firwst
<penguin42> js: There is no way to go back
<js> but now it is just 110% broken
<exco> penguin42: Hibernating isn't working on a single one of the 4 laptops I have at hand
<js> in the last 4 weeks it got more broken every day ;(
<js> now so broken that it's completely unusable :(
<penguin42> exco: It's mostly OK, but I get a problem where the two heads get mirrored during resume
<Pici> js: The udev/upstart updates last week caused a lot of problems, but that is the sort of thing that is to be expected in an alpha release.  Either you can try to fix it yourself or reinstall.  Complaining here isn't getting anything done./
<exco> penguin42: if I start telling my computerproblems ... you won't see the end of it
<js> Pici: is there a way to go back to before last week?
<Pici> js: No, I'm afraid there isn't.
<BluesKaj>  one can lead  horse to water .....
<penguin42> You can undo particular packages on a particular install sometimes - but it's pretty hard
<penguin42> there are normally a whole bunch of dependencies
<js> Pici: is there any ETA when my system might maybe boot again?
<exco> how do I use apport-collect to submit data to an existing bug report?
<Pici> js: I don't know, sorry :/
<BluesKaj> js as I said before, init/boot is broken, as are some dependencies , chroot can't work, so reinstall alpha 6 on top of /  with the manual partioning option ...your data will be preserved
<js> BluesKaj: but I will loose packages I guess, right? At least dpkg won't know about them anymore
<js> so - would it make sense to rm -fr /usr beforehand?
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: err, no
<Amaranth> if init is broken you _can_ chroot
<BluesKaj> yeah , but the config files will still be intact , si just reinstall the apps that are missing
<BluesKaj> rm--rf usr , no!
<exco> penguin42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/434040 - is there a way to add xrandr  output via apport-collect?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434040 in metacity "[i945] external screen has unusable space" [Undecided,New]
<js> BluesKaj: why not rm -fr /usr?
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, ok explain to js how he can fix his problem
<BluesKaj> -fr , never used that cmnd
 * Amaranth is looking for guide
<Amaranth> I know you have to mount /dev and such too
<Amaranth> js: http://developer.spikesource.com/wiki/index.php/Article:Ubuntu_how_to_re-install_grub_using_chroot
<Amaranth> js: but instead of the grub part you probably just want to apt-get update/upgrade
<BluesKaj> js , i just know tha rm -rf can be a dangerous comnd
<penguin42> exco: I don't know
<Amaranth> js: don't do any removing or reinstalling until you've booted a live cd and tried that
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, -rf and -fr are the same thing
<eurythmia> BluesKaj, saying "never do X" is bad. Instead, try "when using X, be very careful, it could be dangerous."
<js> Amaranth: uhm, I already reinstalled grub
<BluesKaj> eurythmia, Ididn't say never do X , I said I had never done rm -rf
<Amaranth> js: Actually read what I say
<eurythmia> <BluesKaj> -fr , never used that cmnd
<js> Amaranth: and I already updated
<js> it's still broken :(
<Amaranth> js: In that case, broken how?
<eurythmia> BluesKaj, are you sure you didn't say "never do X" ?
<BluesKaj> eurythmia, yeah that means , it was never used , it doesn't mean not to ever use it.
<js> Amaranth: thousands of udev warnings and then hangs when trying to mount the crypto disks - even though /etc/crypttab is empty
<eurythmia> BluesKaj, ah, so you meant "s/use/used/"
<BluesKaj> yes
<Amaranth> js: So you don't have any crypto disks?
<js> I have, for /home
<natewiebe13> so did anyone have issues with the i386 alpha 6 live cd?
<js> but I already commented that out
<js> so I could at least boot
<Amaranth> js: is it mentioned in fstab?
<Amaranth> natewiebe13: Radeon HD?
<natewiebe13> nvidia 260
<genii> natewiebe13: Seeing as the iso is larger than a standard cd and had to burn it to a DVD, yes
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, that tutorial is for legacy-grub , don't think it'll work for grub2
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: I'm not trying to get him to install grub
<natewiebe13> genii: alpha 6 fit on a cd
<Amaranth> Does no one read what I actually say?
<Amaranth> natewiebe13: That may be the same problem if your issue is X not starting
<js> Amaranth: yes, it's referenced as /dev/mapper/cryptohome
<js> which should be compltely unknown without /etc/crypttab
<Amaranth> js: comment that out or something
<js> will do, but doubt it'll help
<natewiebe13> Amaranth: after the livecd menu, it says the disc is unreadable.. i did md5 checks and everything
<Amaranth> js: you're probably hitting a bug in the mountall upstart script
<Amaranth> natewiebe13: hmm, try burning another copy?
<natewiebe13> so im going to try todays daily build
<natewiebe13> Amaranth: i did, 6 times
<js> the r, e, s, i and b keys are getting used quite often lately :/
<Amaranth> otherwise I know there was something wrong with cdrom but I thought that was from GNOME
<Amaranth> in any case that problem has been fixed so today's build or perhaps tomorrow's should have it
<js> Amaranth: commented it out
<js> still hanging at "* Starting init crypto disks... [ OK ]"
<js> it prints ok and a newline and then hangs
<js> ah, now I got
<js> Cnanot create link /etc/mtab~
<js> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<js> mountall: mount / [1765] terminated with status 16
<js> after waiting some more, I get the same message for /proc
<penguin42> js: If it's a read-only disc you sometimes have to use -n with mount
<js> well, it shouldn't be ro
<Amaranth> js: hmm, some other guy has luks working fine
<js> I can boot into single mode and fsck it
<js> Amaranth: I'm not even running luks atm
<Amaranth> you can boot into single user mode?
<js> no
<js> only if I add init=/bin/bash
<js> so this is even below single user mode
<js> that's more like skip-init-mode
<Amaranth> js: you could try disabling the init script
<Amaranth> js: you say your system is up-to-date though?
<js> yes
<js> added rw init=/bin/bash
<js> and did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<js> fs is fine, too
<piquadrat> Hi! I have a problem with my wireless access point since I made an update a couple of days ago. I want to check with Alpha 5 if the problem is really a regression, but I can only find ISOs for Alpha 6
<js> just xfs_check(8)'d it
<Amaranth> you brought up the network first of course, right? :)
<js> sure
<js> it downloaded ~ 150 MB updates
<js> it failed to configure them all
<js> then I rebooted
<js> and pressed alt-print-e on init
<js> so I got a shell
<js> and all stuff like /proc mounted
<js> and then did dpkg --configure -a
<js> to fix that
 * Amaranth pokes at the init scripts
<js> yup
<js> mountall seems to be the fault
<js> can't I just replace mountall with mount -a?
<js> veeeery interesting
<js> I fixed it using rm -f /etc/mtab*
<Amaranth> js: mountall is an upstart script, your failure is in an init script that runs well after that
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> that's supposed to be autogenerated, no?
<js> yes, exactly
<js> but it did that message about mtab~, remember?
<Amaranth> holy crap
<js> so I wondered why there are many of those mtab~* files
<Amaranth> your entire boot died because of a stale lock file
<js> yes
<js> how stupid is that?
<js> at first I thought that can't be the reason
<Amaranth> js: please file a bug of some kind
<js> ok, now I got the next problem
<js> init: upstart-udev-bridge main process (1955) terminated with status 1
<js> when I try to mount the cryptohome
<js> and after that it gives cryptohome (failed)
<js> and hangs again
<Amaranth> that sounds like the dbus fail we were getting that was fixed
<js> hmm
<js> I get many udev warnings on bootup
<js> about stuff it can't parse etc.
<js> maybe there is some old stuff somewhere?
<js> unknown key: 'SYMLINK{unique} in /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:$x
<js> where x is {1..4}
<Amaranth> that's fine
<wastrel> i'm at work
<js> now it booted
<Amaranth> everyone gets that, udev changed a bit and the rules haven't been changed to match but it's just a warning
<js> got the same message again
<js> but this time didn't get a failed
<Amaranth> js: One thing that may have caused the mtab lock file: some editors create foo~ files when you edit a file using them
<js> wow, it booted - completely :)
<js> Amaranth: yeah, but isn't there usually a rm -f /etc/mtab~ in the init script?
<js> at least I seem to remember that some other distros have this
<Amaranth> js: Yeah there is an mtab init script
<Amaranth> perhaps it runs too late
<Amaranth> I think it's meant to update mtab for things mount couldn't add since / wasn't mounted yet
<Amaranth> js: anyway, problem fixed, curse the lock file, please file a bug :)
<Amaranth> js: Unless you still want to pop in a live cd and reinstall? ;)
<Amaranth> js: run `ubuntu-bug cryptsetup` since that's the package that contains the init script that was dying
<Amaranth> js: developers involved in the boot system are asking for a bug report now :)
<ding> any word on - erlang-base-hipe: Conflicts: erlang-base but 1:13.b.1-dfsg-2 - unmet dependencies  ?
<floating1> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<floating1> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<floating1> i get that error when i run apt-get update
<floating1> running sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oldman did import something but apt-get update still whines
<floating1> got that command from a site
<andresmh> for some reason I missconfigured my pidgin and now I am getting new messages pop up a new window on top of any other window I have.  Any idea how to tell pidigin to pop the new window under? Here's my libnotify settings: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot55.png
<wastrel> i have pidgin open everything in tabs in one window
<andresmh> wastrel, yeah, i don't like the tabs, i like to get separate windows for each convo
<andresmh> this way a simple alt+tab takes me to the convo window
<andresmh> but in the past the window would pop underneath not on top, which is quite annoying because if i am writing something it takes over my keyboard and my screen
<cwillu_at_work> andresmh, previous to 8.10?
<andresmh> cwillu_at_work, no, in 9.04 alpha 1 i didn't have this problem
<cwillu_at_work> I think the open-new-windows-above vs below got tweaked around then, which wasn't a 100% fix
<cwillu_at_work> you might be a casualty :p
<andresmh> i see someone else reporting it http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=172173
<cwillu_at_work> andresmh, yes, but did you _also_ get the bug in earlier versions of ubuntu, or is 9.04 also around when you started using pidgin this way?
<andresmh> cwillu_at_work, 9.04 alpha 5 is when i started getting the problem
<cwillu_at_work> sorry, jaunty alpha 5?
<andresmh> karmic
<cwillu_at_work> that's 9.10, not 9.04
<andresmh> oops
<andresmh> sorry
<andresmh> but i am not sure if it was my fault while tweaking something or if it's how karmic alpha 5 behaved out of the box
<cwillu_at_work> could always create a new user to test
<andresmh> cwillu_at_work, new ubuntu user?
<cwillu_at_work> on your computer, yes
<cwillu_at_work> I'm also curious though if an older version of ubuntu (8.10 or earlier) exhibited the same problem
<andresmh> or perhaps i could delete the pdig config ?
<cwillu_at_work> nah
<cwillu_at_work> just make a new user, you'll know for sure if it's a config problem or a app problem
<cwillu_at_work> you won't know if you just remove one setting at a time (too many settings to go through)
<andresmh> ok, creating new user
<cwillu_at_work> creating a new user cuts out half the possibilities, with absolute certainty
<andresmh> ok, let me log out of this user, brb
<andresmh> cwillu_at_work, pidgin behaved in the same way on a new user: the new window gained focus
<cwillu_at_work> ubuntu-bug pidgin, and fill in the details
<cwillu_at_work> we know for a fact that it's a change in the app, you're not just crazy :)\
<floating1> trying to install chromium to ubuntu, but i can't get the gpg key
<andresmh> ok, i might just say goodbye to pidgin and hello to empathy
<floating1> say hello to bitlbee
<Pici> floating1: The keyserver has been having some issues lately. You may need to try the command a few times to get it to successfully pull the key without timing out.
<floating1> i keep trying...
<andresmh> empathy is nicer :)
<floating1> on the meanwhile, I could ask about the performance (on intel) .. on alpha3 performance felt good, now on alpha6 it feels laggy. like if i previously had more than 1 tab on terminal, switching between those was fast, now it is laggy. ..also switching to firefox, or going through some settings at xfce windows feels laggy
<floating1> i wonder what i could try
<bipolar> Anyone know why the netbook remix iso is so huge? A6 is 792MB.
<Pici> bipolar: iirc, its an .img file, not an .iso, and meant to be put on a usb flash drive instead of burned to a cd.
<bipolar> Pici: no, it's a .iso
<bipolar> unless the file is misnamed
<Pici> bipolar: Is there an 'OVERSIZED' file nearby?
<bipolar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-6/
<bipolar> nope
<bipolar> I'm burning it to a DVD now... I'll let you know if it works :P
<floating1> ok, I got the key now after 5 tries
<Pici> bipolar: hm, odd.
<bipolar> Pici: the disk boots at least. I'm running the install now on an eee 1000he
<mrmcq2u_> will the ati driver receive any updates in karmic? the xorg-edgers ppa fixes the dri2 issues currently in the karmic builds
<genii> d_: For dyndns and others like it, package ez-ipupdate
<genii> Sorry, wrong channel
<Mike1> good old problem: how do i add a 800x600px resolution?
<Mike1> tried a modeline in xorg.conf but output of xrandr or Xorg.0.log didn’t change
<Mike1> does Karmic still read a xorg.conf if it exists?
<penguin42> Mike1: Yes
<penguin42> Mike1: What res do you get and do you know why?
<Mike1> i get the 1024x600 which are native for my netbook (and 640x480 is availabe too), but i want the 800x600 for games
<wastrel> netbooks
<penguin42> Mike1: Nod
<penguin42> Mike1: I think you should be able to do it using xrandr --newmode followed by --addmode for the display
<penguin42> Mike1: Although I would love to know an easier way
<Mike1> penguin42: works :-)
<penguin42> Mike1: Did you have to give the whole mode data for the size?
<penguin42> Mike1: You would hope there was still a mode table somewhere to pick it up?
<Mike1> penguin42: just generated one :-)
<Mike1> man xrandr is really great
<Mike1> is there some way to avoid stretching or force apps into window mode?
<Mike1> 800x600 looks ugly on a 16:9 screen with 1024x600
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<burner> yay, my sound works again!
<ActionParsnip> 64bit java rocks
<Mike1> penguin42: is it possible to save the xrandr stuff somewhere?
<penguin42> Mike1: Not that I've found - it would be great to be able to associate them with the same gui that does the configure monitors; my problem is that for unknown reason my external monitor doesn't autodiscover so I have to do the same thing (although I do it with an xorg.conf)
<Mike1> funny thing, my panel moved to the top due to the res-change xD
<penguin42> Mike1: panels move around under their own steam a lot - it's very annoying
<penguin42> sometimes you just want to glue them to the position where they belong
<penguin42> it gets quite random if you sometimes have the 2nd head and sometimes don't - e.g. on a laptop where you disconnect
<Mike1> i just put the required xrandr commands in a script and make it execute on start
<penguin42> Mike1: yeh, it's just dying to have an easier way
<Mike1> penguin42: found a german howto for “static” xrandr settings
<penguin42> Mike1: Ah cool - what's the answer?
<Mike1> though its also just with a X-startupscript
<Mike1> they create a
<Mike1> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/45custom_xrandr-settings
<Mike1> and fill it with: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR#Statische-Konfiguration-ohne-xorg-conf
<exco> someone around who feels like getting my mic to work ;-)
<penguin42> Mike1: OK
<exco> Realtek ALC262 - Mic not working on Vaio P
<penguin42> Mike1: Hmm there are lots  of random stuff in that directory!
<ActionParsnip> exco: can you run: lspci | grep -i audio
<exco> ActionParsnip: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<penguin42> can anyone with a fresh Karmic install tell me if they have /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore ?
<ActionParsnip> exco: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C sound
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: no, i dont have it
<exco> me neither, penguin42
<penguin42> intersting - I wonder where it came from on mine
<penguin42> ah - it's a relic from kde
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/f7c7c3167
<penguin42> ActionParsnip: Thanks - http://pastebin.com/m312a1309
<penguin42> I seem to have some left over stuff
<exco_> ActionParsnip: need to reboot that Vaio ...
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: looks like it, mines a clean install 2 weeks ago
<penguin42> hmm that file was actually from a kde package I'd removed (probably yonks ago) - purging it cleaned it out
 * penguin42 purges all the other uninstalled packages he has
<penguin42> this will either fix load of weird bugs or completely destroy it
<floating1> how to debug following: screen freezes. mouse moves and works, but everything has frozen. the clock is not moving etc, switching to tty1, ctrlaltdel,ctrlaltbackspace dont work
<penguin42> does it ping?
<floating1> how to see that ?
<penguin42> from another machine on your network if you have one
<floating1> I have... but I have not set up a network though
<penguin42> nod
<floating1> ah, it pings like this mkay.. I'll test that when it happens next time
<penguin42> you could also see if alt-sysrq etc does anything
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to manually configure a wireless nic??  I am unable to configure my wireless with network applet
<penguin42> I think the command is iwconfig, but I've never don eit
<lozban> mezquitale: iwconfig and iwlist are the two commands you'll need
<floating1> sysrq hmm.. if I press alt+Print SCreen/SysRq button button now, it gives me the chance to save the screenshot of desktop.. I actually don't know the function of this SysRq
<penguin42> floating1: Really? It can't be that broken if it's giving you that much
<floating1> yeah, now it is working after I rebooted.. But I doubt anything will happen when I press it when it has frozen again
<penguin42> floating1: if it does it again try alt-sysrq-t  (info on all tasks to the logs). alt-sysrq-u (unmount all) alt-sysrq-s (sync) alt-sysrq-b (forceful reboot) - if it responds to that it means it's not completely dead
<exco_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d1d3b696d
<floating1> hmm ok, I'll do that
<ActionParsnip> exco_: how abous lspci | grep -i audio
<exco_> ActionParsnip: will take another few minutes (doublechecking in win if the mic is working)
<ActionParsnip> hey all is there a 64bit adobe acrobat reader?
<exco1> ActionParsnip: $ lspci | grep -i audio
<exco1> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<exco1> ActionParsnip: I have 2 Microphones listed in Input but there's just noise on both
<ActionParsnip> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<exco_> ActionParsnip: been there done that
<ActionParsnip> thats all i really knw duder, is it in a laptop?
<exco_> yep, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> exco: what make and model?
<exco_> ActionParsnip: it's a Vaio P (P11z)
<exco_> the howto seems outdated ... there's now no ALC260 mentioned in the ALSA-configuration.txt (and no ALC262)
<ActionParsnip> exco_: Add this line to /etc/modporbe.d/alsa-base, options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677746
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, this may help , altho there is no 64bit reader yet:  http://www.ossramblings.com/acrobat_reader_crashes_in_linux_with_firefox
<exco_> shame on me ... I should have found that thread ... I'll give it a try, ActionParsnip
<exco_> btw is bluetooth borked atm?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: the 32bit one seems to run, probably uses ia32-lib
<penguin42> acroread doesn't seem to be as broken as it once was - at one point it used to eat the worlds entire ram
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yeah , I suspect so.
<BluesKaj> penguin42,  acroread doesn't seem to be available in the repos for 64 bit systems
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Hmm pesky - the 32bit one should run with the ia32-libs
<BluesKaj> maybe as open source
<BluesKaj> looking at a binary adobe reader for linux here : http://get.adobe.com/reader/thankyou/?installer=Reader_9.1.2_English_for_Linux_%28.bin%29
<nperry> I'm getting some very ugly messages about udev symlinks when I boot, any idea which log i could find this in please?
<Ian_> lol irssi segfaults :(
<penguin42> nperry: The %K one ?
<nperry> Yes penguin42
<nperry> Can't seem to find them in log files so i can see if bug has been reported
<penguin42> nperry: Yeh it has
<nperry> Got a bug number please?
 * penguin42 tries to find it
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/433825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433825 in ubuntu "udevd get boot mesg at karmic boot" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, does okular work on pdf on your setup ?
<nperry> Ahhhh thanks!
<exco_> ActionParsnip: model=3stack doesn't change anything noticeable ... still just noise
<nperry> Ah just noticed firefox is now called firefox not shirefox or whatever it is!
<nemo> nperry: what's your UA string?
<Pici> It was shitetoko
<a1fa> arghhh.. x.org keeps freezing up in 9.10
<nemo> Pici: shiretoko
<nperry> My full one is now Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1.3) Gecko/20090915 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Firefox/3.
<Pici> nemo: er, right. Mistype actually.
<nemo> Pici: but I'm a bit puzzled since that should have changed a loooong time ago
<nperry> 5.3
<nperry> Missed abit on the end
<a1fa> no warning what so ever.. it just hangs
<Pici> nemo: Branding issues in 9.04
<a1fa> mouse works fine.. but everything is locked up
<nemo> Pici: 3.5.x was in 9.04 ?
<nemo> howzat?
<Pici> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<nemo> ah
<nemo> I just installed manually in 9.04
<nemo> I guess that's why I didn't notice.
<a1fa> Has anyone reported freeze up issues?
<a1fa> is kde going to be the default manager in 9.10?
<funkyHat> When fsck runs on boot my system appears to be hanged. Is this because I have out of date boot settings, or is it a bug?
<exco_> funkyHat: bug
<a1fa> disregard my last question
<funkyHat> exco_: is it already reported?
<exco_> funkyHat: are you referring to the date in the future issue?
<funkyHat> exco_: the issue I'm having appears to be that fsck is not displaying progress (I believe when usplash started displaying fsck's progress it didn't get printed to the normal boot messages or something, maybe that hasn't been reverted)
<funkyHat> exco_: it says "xxx has been mounted 35 without being checked, forcing check" or something like that, then I get no output for the whole of the check, then boot continues normally
<piquadrat> Hi! Since a couple of days, I can't connect to my wireless ap anymore. In an Alpha 5 live session, everythink works. dmesg says 'disassociating by local choice (reason=3)'. Any ideas?
<exco_> funkyHat: don't know if that's a known issue
<exco_> piquadrat: ath9k ?
<funkyHat> exco_: I don't know if it's an issue at all, it could just be some setting I changed and forgot about that's causing it
<mikefletcher> I am trying to boot Alpha 6 into text mode (debugging an X problem).  However the 'text' bootup option doesn't work any more.  What package should get this bug?
<exco_> funkyHat: well fsck is forced every 35 mounts according to your settings - don't know what the standard is since I also tweaked that number
<piquadrat> exco_: no, Intel (Centrino 2, I can'r remember code name of the wlan chip itself right now)
<exco_> funkyHat: there should be some output telling you everything is alright - I think
<piquadrat> ah, here it is: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN
<piquadrat> I searched on google for that error msg I get, but the results all seem to be related to jaunty (and none has a solution for the problem)
<piquadrat> hmm, would it be possible to revert my installation to the state of Alpha 5 without doing a clean install? or at least packages related to wlan (like kernel, wpa_supplicant, network-manager, ...)
<m_tadeu> hi...does anyone know how to resize the facebook plasmoid? because it goes back to it's original size on each login
<a1fa> la lala lala xorg uscks :(
<funkyHat> exco_: there is normally output telling me about the progress of fsck, there is just nothing at the moment.
 * exco_ joins in ... lalalal acl262 sucks
<DanaG> weird... my computer just randomly went into sleep, for no apparent reason.
<a1fa> anybody else having issues with xorg?
<Martyn> Is there a dpkg in the repositories for gcc-3.6 still for Karmic?
<Martyn> Or has support for 3.6 been completely dropped?  I have a lot of packages that have gcc 3.6 dependencies, and they are breaking all over the place.   Since I don't have control over the source of those packages, I think I'll need to build a full gcc-3.6 toolchain (multilib on 64bit) to make them work.
<exco_> atm I'm so happy I have a wwan card built-in ...
<danage> anyone here working on home folder encryption? i have a serious bug to report but dunno how to fetch the necessary information and which pakage to attach it to
<Martyn> Oooo!
<Martyn> the system boot graphics update went well .. I don't know how I feel about the plain brown wrapper...
<penguin42> Martyn: If your really stuck I'd build them on older ubuntus
<vallhalla81> hello and a good evening to one and all i am having trouble getting Compositing to work on my system in both kde4 and gnome my drivers seem fully installed for my nvidia card can any advise please thank you in advance
<hggdh> Every time I shutdown -r, on restart one of my filesystems is considered to be in error, and a fsck is forced on it. Anyone seeing somethingg like it?
<lancifer> I have an issue with static in my sound, found out the master volume is adjusting the PCM at the same time. Is there a way to lock the PCM at 100% and just use the master?
<ActionParsnip> hggdh: boot to recovery root console or livecd and fsck your partitions (make sure they get umountd first)
<vallhalla81> hello and a good evening to one and all i am having trouble getting Compositing to work on my system in both kde4 and gnome my drivers seem fully installed for my nvidia card can any advise please thank you in advance
<hggdh> ActionParsnip: already done. Still, it fails on reboot
<hggdh> anyway, a fsck is auto-run on reboot...
<funkyHat> Oooh new sound stuff is cool
<duffydack> lancifer, wish I knew.  mine adjusts master, master mono a little depending how much I adjust master, and pcm does what it pleases...
<duffydack> I want the old volume control/mixer back
<ActionParsnip> hggdh: you can use better options in livecds
<lancifer> duffyduck> +1 to that
<funkyHat> lancifer: you should file a bug about your soundcard against pulseaudio(I think)
<hggdh> ActionParsnip: ?? fsck is fsck, either done here or on livecd
<ActionParsnip> hggdh: true but the autocheck might not have autofixing enabled might it?
<ActionParsnip> hggdh: the fsck may justy tel you there are errors and do nothing, and as you habvent manually ran it the errors dont get fixed
<hggdh> ActionParsnip: if auto check fails, you get a warning, and a request to run fsck -f
<hggdh> I am starting to consider some other weird error; am running now a fsck -c
<hggdh> but I am sure it will not find a backblock... oh the joys of ext4...
<duffydack> I get dumped to a shell after installation of alpha6 telling me to run fsck.  I do and reboot and it boots
<hggdh> duffydack: every time, or just the first?
<duffydack> first boot from instal
<duffydack> install*
<xnguard> Can someone help me compact / reindex / optimize / makegofaster my package database?  I added most of the Karmic sources to test the newer kernel (and other stuff), removed the sources, and now dpkg / dselect / apt / apt-* / aptitude / Synaptic are deadly slow every time they have to re-fetch the pkg database from disk.
<ActionParsnip> hggdh: could wipe the partition after backup then restore the data back
<hggdh> ActionParsnip: this is an option, yes. It is not a big FS, just about 20G
<Martyn> penguin42: Building on older ubuntu's will not solve the problem for people who will be using Karmic in the real world
<Martyn> a lot of this software is CAD/CAM (slow release schedule) as well as chip manufacturing RTL and simulation systems
<ActionParsnip> xnguard: try: http://pastebin.com/dc2de719
<hggdh> duffydack: did you do a clean install, or upgraded?
<freaknl> Does anyone have any luck with 802.1x network authentication on Karmic?
<Martyn> they depend on 'quirks' of a given compiler chain.   I'll have to find a way to build gcc-3.6 / 32 and 64 bit (multilib) and possibly re-create the package.
<xnguard> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the pointer.  I go now, to my doom.
<Martyn> I'm wondering why support for 3.6 was dropped though.  It's always a good idea to have an earlier toolchain kicking around
<duffydack> hggdh, clean
<hggdh> interesting. How many partitions you have?
<ActionParsnip> xnguard: failing that: http://pastebin.com/d2da37910
<duffydack> hggdh, 1 root and a shared swap with jaunty.
<Martyn> ughh
<xnguard> ActionParsnip: Noted.  Thanks again.
<Martyn> downloading alpha-6, and trying for a clean install
<Martyn> grub-2 is a PITA
<ActionParsnip> Martyn: +a million!!
<Martyn> so much has to be re-discovered now, or fixed
<duffydack> hggdh, there isnt a problem anymore, was just that instance.  as far as installs go, alpha 5 was cleaner.. so I`d probably do that next time IF i do, and update it.
<Martyn> most of the modern dell hardware absolutely doesn't boot
<xnguard> ActionParsnip: ...is this first one going to actually destroy anyone I know or care about, or require interaction on my part?
<ActionParsnip> Martyn: i'm on the verge of installing lilo. Everything is so much easier
<hggdh> duffydack: I guess so. One occurrence, no repeats...
<Martyn> ActionParsnip: I install grub
<ActionParsnip> xnguard: no it just gets things back on track
<Martyn> and skip grub-2
<ActionParsnip> xnguard: it helped here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/81704
<xnguard> ActionParsnip: *deep breath* Here goes.
<ActionParsnip> xnguard: the apt-get update will recreate teh files
<Martyn> but the //offical// CD installer only supports grub-2 (and I understand _why_ ) but I don't agree that a CD shouldn't support the older mechanism
<Martyn> ActionParsnip: I like that grub, unlike lilo, allows for live editing of the menu.lst
<Martyn> ActionParsnip: I always hated the requirment in lilo that it had to update the boot sector to locate the kernel on the disk
<ActionParsnip> Martyn: true, i always boot to root recovery to edit, then i know changes are permanent rather than trying to remember what I did ;)
<Martyn> even u-boot these days can -find- the kernel and ramdisk images by doing an ext or fat16/fat32 filesystem search
<xnguard> ActionParsnip: Hm.  It doesn't appear to have eaten my brain meats or taken over the world.  I guess I'll find out if it worked next time I manage to knock the package database out of cache.
<Martyn> sloooow download of alpha-6
<Martyn> 18k/sec right now
<Martyn> I think I'll need to torrent it
<xnguard> Martyn: Download it via a torrent, and speed up everyone? :D
<ActionParsnip> Martyn: what speed connection do you have?
<duffydack> shall I stop my 850k/s download and speed it up for evreryone lol
<xnguard> duffydack: Only if you're a masochist?
<duffydack> actually, I might try a daily next time I try it out
<Martyn> ActionParsnip: 155Mbit/sec
<duffydack> I`ll grab 1 in a week or so and see if anything is better.  not impressed with sound one bit tho.. thats gonna be the deciding factor wether I use it or not
<ActionParsnip> Martyn: yowser, 18k/s sucks then
<Martyn> ActionParsnip: Torrents are traffic shaped at the firewall to 5Mbit/sec upload
<Martyn> Yes they are
<Martyn> Yes it is, rather
<Martyn> So, I'll swtich to torrent and see if things improve
<Martyn> and open 64 streams, 16 for upload
 * xnguard reminds himself he really needs to get transmission-daemon working on his services machine.
<Freak_NL> Hmm.. I think 802.1x networking is broken in network-manager, but I can't file a bug because there is also a rogue DHCP server on my local network... :(
<Freak_NL> Nobody uses 802.1x in Karmic?
<xnguard> Freak_NL: I'm running a horrible Jaunty/Karmic abomination here, and using the NM PPA.
<Freak_NL> 802.1x auth works?
<floating1> penguin42: it froze again. First I pinged the ip from other pc in network and it pinged it in <1ms, after that i did alt+sysrq+t couple times without effect, then same with alt+sysrq+u, then alt+sysrq+s then alt+sysrq+b , when it did react by rebooting right away.  you mentioned logs with alt-sysrq-t, which logs could i look at ?
<blueglasses> I want to start a new project called USing - universal sender is not a goal, which is a universal sender to twitter, msn, livejournal, etc via post, anyone with or without experience  interested in helping me?
<nhasian> gnome 2.28 stuff started appearing today in my update-manager
<Martyn> blueglasses : Tell you what, you write some code and check it in to google code .. and once you have a skeleton of working code, I'll join it.
<leftyfb> how can I boot my previous kernel with his new grub? Also, for some reason my entire root is only mounting read only now. After updates today.
<Martyn> (or sourceforge, or whatever source repository control you like -- like github)
<leftyfb> %s/his/this/
<blueglasses> Martyn, why not on lauchpad?
<Martyn> sure, like I said .. use your favorite :)
<histo> Does anyone have the software store they are talking about on the testng page?
<histo> I can't find it under system anyware
<leftyfb> ok, this latest round of updates since Friday have hosed my system
<JEEBsv> I hosed mine on friday as well, but updating my system today after re-installation from a daily CDISO went pretty well
 * BUGabundo waves o/
<lupine_85> nargle, quassel win
<dupondje> Somebody knows if there are programms to sync Android Phone with Linux (Sunbird/Thunderbird)
<penguin42> floating1: In your logs (/var/log/messages and friends) you should find there are backtraces just about the time you did the reboot
<js> Amaranth: filed.
<Amaranth> js: yay
<BUGabundo> wow that's a lot of updates for 24h
<Amaranth> js: did you use ubuntu-bug?
<penguin42> dupondje: I'd look to see if there is anything in opensync for it
<BUGabundo> this devs rest on the weekend and then release it all on Monday
<mezquitale> how do you configure the new grub so that it boots up xp and jaunty?
<BUGabundo> mezquitale: update-grub ??
<duffydack> Menopausal Minx
<mezquitale> BUGabundo, yes but I don't see the menu.lst in /boot/grub
<leftyfb> mezquitale: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Amaranth> duffydack: Manic Monkey
<Amaranth> if this LTS gets pushed back 2 months that name will fit even better
<mezquitale> so now they put the config file in "grub.cfg"???  they should symlink it for historical purposes
<Amaranth> mezquitale: You shouldn't touch that file
<Amaranth> mezquitale: update-grub completely wipes it out every time it runs
<mezquitale> Amaranth, ok so how am I supposed to multi boot with xp and jaunty??
<Amaranth> mezquitale: if running update-grub doesn't say it found XP file a bug, os-prober should have found it
<mezquitale> The installation on ubuntustudio forces me to update my grub,  xp and jaunty are not in the menu when karmic boots up, should I run os-prober or should I just run update-grub?
<mezquitale> Amaranth, I ran update-grub and it looks like it found it, let me reboot and see if I get I can boot up to xp and jaunty
<guja> hello all. I had 9.04 and just upgraded to 9.10. when grub shows, I have two kernels, I choose .31 but Ubuntu wont start.
<guja> I get all kinds of (something in front)$SYMLINK-like errors.
<guja> and screen goes black.
<guja> when choose .28 kernel I get same thing except screen is okay.
<guja> i see promt.
<guja> any ideas what's wrong?
<Freak_NL> udev messages
<Freak_NL> I get them too
<Freak_NL> no idea what's wrong though
<BUGabundo> guja: yeah the uved is know
<BUGabundo> the screen prob a kms mode setting you have
<BUGabundo> let me guess ATI?
<guja> Intel.
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> try renaming yoiur xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> and reconfigure X
<guja> i can do that only under .28 kernel.
<guja> and rename it to what?
<BUGabundo> guja: you should be able to do it on .31 recovery too
<BUGabundo> guja: just rename to a backup file
<BUGabundo> incase you later want to restore it
<guja> okay, so save xorg.conf to xorg.conf-bak and how to reconfigure?
<afv> hi, i'm getting a segmentation fault at firefox (daily), when opening an email into gmail and clicking, for example, at "archive" button.. is this the right channel to ask for some help? :p
<afv> i get this:
<afv> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<afv> 0x00a34a9a in IA__g_type_check_instance_cast (type_instance=0xa88f40c0, iface_type=3083413296) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.21.6/gobject/gtype.c:3729
<afv> 3729	/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.21.6/gobject/gtype.c: No such file or directory.
<afv> 	in /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.21.6/gobject/gtype.c
<mezquitale> OK now I can boot into XP, however update-grub is not detecting jaunty.  I have a "/boot" partition for jaunty and "/" is in another partition, how can I configure the new grub so that it boots from the partition with "/boot"???
<tormod> mezquitale, if grub is also installed on the jaunty boot partition, chain-loading is the easiest
<mezquitale> tormod, I have a "/boot" partition and everything is in there,  it looks like update-grub detected it, let me restart my machine and see if I can boot up to jaunty
<histo> ugh my grub is so messed up now it won't timeout to default boot for somereason no matter what I tell it.
<mezquitale> ok update-grub finds jaunty but it still does not appear in the menu choices.  To boot jaunty I installed a "/boot" partition and "/" in another partition.  Is it possible to boot into jaunty using the new GRUB with karmic?
<dto> i uploaded some files to my Ubuntu One account through the web interface. now I am trying the ubuntuone client program (it was crashing before this latest update) and it seems to be ok, but it's not downloading the files from Ubuntu One to my folder.
<dto> they're still up on the site, but not in the local folder.
<dto> btw i like the new login splash.
<mezquitale> anyone has any ideas on how I can add jaunty to my menu when karmic boots up?  I have a "/boot" partition for jaunty and "/" is stored in another partition
<pgoetz> I've been configuring the dovecot-postfix package on a 9.10 server system and have noticed a few problems...
<proq> hi.  when was karmic koala alpha 6 released?  I don't see a release date
<pgoetz> in particular, postfix seems not to be aware of rsyslog and ingores  /etc/rsyslogd.conf
<BUGabundo> !schedule | proq
<ubottu> proq: A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<tormod> mezquitale, you keep asking the same question. it is a bug if os-prober does not find your jaunty partition. can you chainload to the boot partition?
<sparr> Can someone try to duplicate a bug for me?  Warning, this will likely result in you needing to restart X at best, reboot at worst.
<penguin42> sparr: Yes, since I need to reboot in a min anyway
<sparr> penguin42: ok, first of all, when I tell you what to do, to un-do it you will need to press ctrl+alt+F7 and then ctrl+c.  remember that, since you won't be able to get back without it
<mezquitale> tormod, i am trying what people have suggested with limited success.  I ran update-grub and then windows XP was added to the menu but I am having trouble booting up into jaunty, should I run "os-prober"???  How do you "chainload""? I am reading a huge manual on grub right now
<penguin42> sparr: an interesting combination
<sparr> penguin42: open a terminal and do "sudo startx -- -logverbose 6 :1", then wait for either a working second copy of X to open, or to get stuck at a black screen.  do what I said above, then tell me which result you got
<tormod> mezquitale, os-prober is part of grub2, it is run by update-grub. chainload is a grub command.
<penguin42> sparr: So an interesting question would be why you would expect that to work
<tormod> mezquitale, basically, set root to the right partition, then "chainloader +1"
<penguin42> sparr: I'd expect if you do a startx from a 2nd terminal it should work, but from within an existing X I don't see why it should
<sparr> penguin42: "sudo startx -- :1" works fine.  the :1 means "open another copy of X, on a different virtual terminal, and make it the second display"
<penguin42> sparr: No it doesn't
<sparr> no it doesn't work?
<penguin42> sparr: The :1 means run it on port 6001 as Display :1
<sparr> yes, and display :1 is the second display
<penguin42> sparr: It doesn't specify anything about the console it's bound to
<sparr> good point...  im not actually sure how it picks the console
<penguin42> sparr: I'd say that's the parent console - now if you were to log in on another VC and then do that I'd hope it would work
<mezquitale> tormod, can you guide me on how to do that?  I have "/boot" in partition /dev/sda2 and "/" in "/dev/sda6"
<sparr> penguin42: "sudo startx -- :1" works fine
<sparr> penguin42: it's the addition of the logging option that breaks it, which is what I am trying to confirm and then investigate
<penguin42> sparr: OK, so what do you expect the -logverbose to be passed to?
<sparr> penguin42: the X server
<sparr> it is, in theory, supposed to cause more data to be output to /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<penguin42> sparr: In that case I think it has to go after the --
<sparr> penguin42: yes, did I typo it?
<penguin42> ah which you did say
<tormod> mezquitale, that should be "set root=(hd0,2)" and "chainloader +1"
<sparr> the results I am seeing are very very freaky
<penguin42> sparr: What do you see?
<sparr> I see a blank black screen, then back to a text terminal, on VT8.  on VT7 (which is still :0) I see a solid white screen, until I hit ctrl+c (to kill the :1 Xorg process, which still has keyboard focus), then I see an infinite number of copies of Nautilus opening.
<penguin42> that's impressive
<mezquitale> tormod, ok so I should put that in grub.cfg?
<tormod> you could, but it would be lost at next update-grub...
<penguin42> sparr: Do you mind if I try it from a 2nd VC ?
<sparr> when I do "sudo startx -- -logverbose 6 :1" from a text console, the same thing happens on VT8, and in the text console I see a repeating line (at approximately the same rate as nautilus opens in the other experiment) about an invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE
<penguin42> sparr: Hmm
<sparr> and that console does not respond to ctrl+c
<sparr> well, it does, it just outputs "^C" and keeps going
<penguin42> sparr: There are some confusions here
<penguin42> sparr: First of all why are you doing the sudo?  you should be able to do a startx as yourself
<tormod> mezquitale, see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5894e874
<sparr> penguin42: oddly, previously I was able to startx as myself.  recently:
<sparr> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<sparr> xinit:  Server error.
<tormod> mezquitale, but you can also try this out on the grub prompt
<penguin42> sparr: Hmm that's pesky - I suspect it's something to do with devicekit/policykit now emforcing things like that
<mezquitale> tormod, what file should I edit?  I noticed menu.lst is no longer being used
<penguin42> sparr: The nautilus oddity doesn't entirely surprise me - there's something weird about how multiple desktop sessions distinguish themselves - they don't just follow the DISPLAY variable
<sparr> penguin42: but it WORKS without -logverbose 6
<penguin42> weird
<tormod> mezquitale, see what I pasted
<sparr> everything functions normally, ignoring the fact that root has some invalid-due-to-gnome-upgrades panel options
<mezquitale> tormod, yes, it looks like the config I need but what file do I need to edit?
<penguin42> sparr: Ah, I think I've found it
<penguin42> sparr: Look in /usr/bin/startx around line 64
<tormod> mezquitale,  you have to make a file like I did in the example I pasted
<penguin42> sparr: ' display must be the FIRST server argument'
<sparr> aha!
<sparr> still very freaky
<penguin42> sparr: Thus I think it was probably trying to start a 2nd session on the same display
<sparr> plausible
<mezquitale> tormod, that makes a lot of sense, so I have to create my own config file and put it in /etc/grub.d/
<penguin42> sparr: Arguably the man page syntax synosys does show that although the words server and client in aren't obvious what they mean
<tormod> mezquitale, yes but you can choose another name than 12_tormod :)
<mezquitale> tormod, thanks I chose 12_[mynick] for historical purposes, im going to reboot and see if it works, if it doesn't im going to just rootverify(hd0,2) then makeactive, then chainloader +1, and then boot so I can grab my bookmarks, karmic looks promising so far, im going to test it really good
<tormod> mezquitale, you don't need makeactive, that's for dos
<mezquitale> tormod, that's even easier then, let me reboot, be back in a few with the results
<sparr> penguin42: ok, problem resolved, thanks.  sadly, -logverbose doesn't provide the info I was looking for in the first place :(
<penguin42> oh that's disappointing - I'd assumed 'Make Startup disk' could do it from a running system
<penguin42> sparr: What were you after?
<sparr> penguin42: I am switching resolution with nvidia-settings, to a resolution that X isn't detecting on its own.  I am trying to find enough information to build a valid ModeLine for the resolution that I am in right now
<sparr> someone suggested that -logverbose might log more information during the mode change
<penguin42> sparr: Ah some of that might be an nvidia special
<penguin42> sparr: Try xrandr --verbose
<sparr> how can that be?  that is, what could the nvidia driver be doing that I couldn't duplicate with the proper ModeLine with the vesa or nv driver?
<penguin42> sparr: Oh I just meant where nvidia might log extra stuff
<sparr> xrandr --verbose seems rather helpful
<sparr> 1360x768 (0x23a)   73.1MHz *current        h: width  1360 start    0 end    0 total 1360 skew    0 clock   53.8KHz        v: height  768 start    0 end    0 total  768           clock   70.0Hz
<sparr> that looks like enough information
<penguin42> anyway, time to disappear for a few minutes
<sparr> thanks for the help, enjoy your reboot
<mroc> i updated my system this morning, and now i can't seem to boot.  fsck seems to have a problem with the timestamp, but running fsck manually doesn't correct it.  any advice?
<penguin42> hmm I may as well pull the latest updates before reboot
<sparr> I run ubuntu+1 to keep up with newer packages, but the breakage makes me sad :(
<sparr> Every release I get a little closer to moving back to debian.  I love debian testing.
<mezquitale> tormod, do I have to chmod +x the file I created?
<HorizonX1> in karmic koala, how can I create my own boot splash screen?
<tormod> mezquitale, I think so. when running update-grub you should see "adding chainloaders"
<penguin42> sparr: Have you ever tried using sid?
<sparr> penguin42: I usually do.  When I ran debian, I pinned about 20% of my packages to testing, everything else came from unstable
<sparr> right now about 0.5% of the packages on my system are from debian unstable
<sparr> about 2% from debian testing
<mezquitale> sparr, I should try debian then, I've been hooked to ubuntustudio and karmic looks beautiful, the network manger is awesome on my laptop, it does have a few glitches i need to fix though
<penguin42> sparr-> /nick frankenstein
<mezquitale> tormod, I was taken off the net, sorry.  Do I have to chmod +x the file I created?
<sparr> penguin42: I am probably one of two people in the whole world who care that the apt priority system is poorly documented.  My pinning priorities a year ago (not today, I do it manually now) would make a MOTU cry
<tormod> <tormod> mezquitale, I think so. when running update-grub you should see "adding chainloaders"
<mezquitale> ok so I have to create the file and run update-grub??
<penguin42> sparr: Hehe - I have tried to using pinning in the past
<penguin42> anyway, now I have to reboot
<mezquitale> tormod, im reboot, i made the file I created executable and ran update-grub, going to reboot now
<edoceo> Anyone else been seeding that the clock is set back a few minutes/hours when rebooting Karmic?  Been happening the last few days, didn't see this issue a 12 days ago.
<HorizonX1> no ideas?
<BUGabundo> edoceo: prob a bad batery on your board
<edoceo> BUGabundo: On two machines? That started happening at the same time? (same day at least)?
<edoceo> Unlikely
<BUGabundo> strange then
<BUGabundo> humm bad NTP server?
<BUGabundo> maybe at boot it connects to a local one
<TerminX> edoceo: it happens here too
<edoceo> Also, this behaviour only happens after booting Karmic, not after boot the Gentoo or Jaunty side
<BUGabundo> and then when online use another
<BUGabundo> there goes my theory
<TerminX> my system clock is supposed to be GMT
<BUGabundo> please file a bug , both of you
<TerminX> but karmic is setting it to the local timezone
<edoceo> No other machines on the network (14) which depend on the same NTP are having this issue either.
 * edoceo hauls of to Launchpad to search/file bugs
<TerminX> so every time I boot I get a bunch of fsck bitching about superblock mount timestamps
<BUGabundo> right
<TerminX> ...so every time I reboot I have to remember to go into CMOS and bump my clock up by 7 hours (since I'm in GMT-8 and it's still DST here IIRC)
<edoceo> TerminX: Same scenario here  :(
<TerminX> it seems like it's intentional
<TerminX> to benefit windows users
<TerminX> with no way to configure it for everyone else
<TerminX> try neutering the hwclock related init scripts
<edoceo> On Gentoo system there's a (sync colok) hook on start/shutdown for that case, which can be disabled if you only run *nix systems
<TerminX> I haven't done it myself yet but that's where I'd start :p
<edoceo> TerminX: Yea me too - if I had the free time - for now I just try to avoid rebooting these things, which is a shit way to test Beta software
<TerminX> hey, I didn't reboot for 6 months until a few days ago
<TerminX> my last reboot was before karmic even opened
<edoceo> TerminX: See Bug 432070, looks like that's what we've hit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432070 in linux "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: fails to boot ("last mount time is in the future")" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432070
<TerminX> but a few days ago upstart seems to have been a forced upgrade upon anyone still using sysvinit :p
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-22
<kngspook> What's the difference between a system group and a normal group?
<mezquitale> tormod, Ive had no luck, maybe I'm doing something wrong?  I already tried (hd0,2) "/boot" partition and "(hd0,6) "/" partition and I still get a message about a bad signature
<tormod> mezquitale, chainloading only works if the grub boot sectors have been installed to the partition
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to get the palimpsest disk utility go away?  I keep getting an icon saying my disk has bad sectors but I keep rebooting and had fsck scan it and the u tility itself says my drive is not SMART supported
<tormod> maybe you never installed the grub sectors to your /boot
<tormod> this is done by "grub-setup"
<mezquitale> tormod, but when I installed jaunty I had xp, I created a partition for "/boot" and one for "/" and right now none of those partitions are bootable, "/boot" does have grub installed
<tormod> anyway, you can look at /boot/grub/menu.lst on your jaunty partition and translate it into a grub2 entry
<tormod> well maybe you only installed grub to MBR at the time, and not to /boot
<mezquitale> tormod, that is feasible, Im trying to figure out if karmic will accept the UUID from jaunty though
<tormod> yes UUID is UUID
<mezquitale> tormod, i have the UUID, how can I use the UUID in karmic?
<mezquitale> tormod, i know how to do that using the menu.lst but is there a menu.lst type of config in karmic?
<tormod> IIRC it is: search -u -s root UUUUIIIIDDD
<tormod> no, you have to translate it into grub2 syntax and put it into  your 12_mez... file for instance
<mezquitale> I got disconnected, am i still in the room?
<spirit-sight> I have two question first is how can I get my num key to be one automatic when starting the system?
<BUGabundo> spirit-sight: go to keyb settings and enable it there
<spirit-sight> BUGabundo: sorry I am in keyboard settings and don't see it
<BUGabundo> don't be sorry
<BUGabundo> I don't know exactly where it is either
<BUGabundo> im on a laptop
<BUGabundo> so I don't need it
<IdleOne> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<IdleOne> for some reason Linux does not believe numlock should be enabled default.
<BUGabundo> there you go
<IdleOne> never understood why....
<BUGabundo> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<spirit-sight> yeah I found that, after I asked but making sure there wasn't a check box already that I did not see
<BUGabundo> ahh the bot know it too
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: I stole that info from ubottu  :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<spirit-sight> System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout -> Layout Options -> Miscellaneous compatibility options -> turn on "Default numeric keypad keys"
<spirit-sight> don't know if that works for the login screen
<spirit-sight> be back
<mroc> i'm having trouble accessing my encrypted home partition after updates today.  i have messages regarding page table error and unable to connect to system bus.  i'd really like to get a couple files off there.  can anyone help?
 * BUGabundo rsync -a --delete-later /home/BUGabundo /home/BUGabundo_sleep
<doubletwist> So on the newer Ubuntus [Karmic Koala in this case], now that there's no xorg.conf, what's the preferred method of setting parameters. Specifically I need to set synclient TapButton2 = 2 somewhere so that my two-finger click works as a middle-click since that seems to have been changed in KK
<doubletwist> I know I could set it as a script that runs at login ,but I'd prefer that it be the default and work for any users who log in
<Spirit-Sight> ok, I am back change the seting did nothing, also I have installed numlockx and still nothing based on the help thing
<Spirit-Sight> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Spirit-Sight> my other question was "why does grub take forever to load, its slow then the rest of the system booting?"  and "Is others seeing stuff to do with udev... and symlink and kernel stuff when installed from blank slat?
<Spirit-Sight> ?
<mroc> i cannot access my encrypted home partition...can anyone please help me?  this problem just started after updates today.
<doubletwist> well that didn't work
<jdo> does anyone know of a fix to bug #432901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432901 in linux "karmic /dev broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432901
<jdo> I hate to just start over on this
<mrmcq2u_> Well I have those directories here
<rashed2020> Why the hell does it join here automatically
<Amaranth> rashed2020: what client?
<rashed2020> mIRC. Auto-invite accept is off
<rashed2020> brb pizza is here
<lsmobrian> last update I guess killed my laptop, when it boots there is a message about grub(doesnt allow me to edit grub), then all the messages about udev that have started recently print.... then the laptop's monitor turns off, no backlight.  Any ideas on how to bugcheck... would logs have been written if I mount the drive with a live cd
<TerminX> edoceo: check out /etc/default/rcS, there's a toggle in there to make the script that updates the hwclock at shutdown use UTC, should fix the fsck issue
<webbb82> im running karmic gnome and kde and the past day or two when i log out of the computer to log back in under a differant session at the log in screen insted of taking me to the log in screen it takes me to command line
<DanaG> <rant> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000886.html </rant>
<cwillu> DanaG, which one is that?
<cwillu> (browser is killall -STOP'd right now)
<DanaG> that's the "no high-resolution desktop LCDs" one.
<DanaG> Still just as true 2 years after the post.
<DanaG> Posted in June 2009.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> 2007.
<webbb82> gnome-do runs very slow with my intel mobile 943 grafix card and the way to fix it is to add this command in the xorg.config file  but karmic doesnt have a xorg.config file what can i do
<edgy> Hi, I have an entry called firefox installer while it's already installed, why would I need that, please?
<komputes> anyone have a guide on recovering encrypted /home from another installation/computer?
<Flakeparadigm> I've got a quick question about working with nvidia cards
<Flakeparadigm> the driver works now, but I'm unnable to configure dual monitors. The nvidia-settings app doesn't do anything because there is no xorg.conf to save anything to, and the system app fails to see there is a second monitor.
<Flakeparadigm> Anyone here know how to get it working with multiple monitors?
<Brian___> i need some help i add'd somthing to xorg.conf and upon reboot i cant log in  how can i del xorg.conf from the terminal
<verbalshadow> i'm having problems with plasma-netbook, i started it to play with it on my laptop, now ever i log in it starts, i have remove everything ~/.kde/Autostart & ~/.kde/share/autostart and google hasn't been any help anyone have any idea?
<DBO> dtchen, my sound started working again O_O
<DBO> randomly
<mvillmow> I upgraded a beta via apt-get two nights ago and now I cannot use the mouse or keyboard when kde login starts, anyone know of this problem or a quick way to fix it? Google doesn't seem to have anything
<[GuS]> Hi Guys, since installed Kubuntu karmic i have a small delay when typing in konsole/yakuake... is there a related bug about it or something?
<[GuS]> ups.. disconnected
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<tonyyarusso> Anyone care to fill me in on the status of Webkit in Epiphany?
<bucky> Epiphany has it's own version of webkit called epiphany-webkit
<tonyyarusso> um, that's the version of epiphany that uses webkit bucky, not a different version of webkit.
<bucky> ok
<webbb82> i need some help , i dunno what i did but the software store isnt in my menu anymore
<bucky> tonyyarusso, if you really want to know you could log on to irc.gnome.org #epiphany  they're pretty friendly
<tsoncul> Hey everyone
<tsoncul> is anyone aware of any problems with the desktop mode switcher in karmic-a6-netbook?
<zebrafusion> hi, I just updated and now my touchpad mouse isn't working
<zebrafusion> any ideas?
<rohdef> what is the command if I want to make a bugreport on an app and want the system to automatically collect debug info?
<Cheery> hm. are the LTS stuff those that are being maintained longer?
<Cheery> (and when next one comes? one seems being released year ago..)
<tsoncul> Cheery: yes, the LTS versions are long-term support versions
<tsoncul> Cheery: the next one is 10.04, to be released Apri 2010
<Cheery> and it's going to be another 3 years?
<tsoncul> Cheery: For the desktop edition, yes
<tsoncul> Cheery: Server LTS editions are supported for 5 years
<Cheery> hm.. I have 8.10 now, wondering whether should wait for 10.04 instead of updating to 9.10
<Cheery> hm.
<Cheery> your major version number is year
<Cheery> and minor is month
<tsoncul> Really depends on your taste
<tsoncul> exactly:)
<Cheery> well, I guess there's some stuff I should upgrade anyway, like irssi.
<tsoncul> If you want to upgrade, there really is no point waiting for the LTS, imho
<tsoncul> LTS means that if you DON'T want upgrades, you're good for 3 years instead of 1.5
<tsoncul> 9.10 is still alpha, though. If you want a stable system, you should go for 9.04 or wait a month
<anger_> or if you want to be on the safe side, wait more than a month
<anger_> just to have some more bugs fixed :)
<tsoncul> :D
<Cheery> I have to first backup and look through the backed up stuff before jumping the 8.10
<Cheery> it was about this time when I upgraded
<Cheery> last time.
<anger_> Have you by the way managed to upgrade your systems without clean installs?
<anger_> For me it has most of the time been easier to just start with clean install
<Cheery> I never use non-clean installs
<Cheery> it's that you want to make sure nothing gets lost anyway
<Cheery> and it's much nicer to have up a system that doesn't have any clutter
<Cheery> it's sort of funny thing that's been happening in the computing lately.
<Cheery> RAM has increased while machines have actually started to have SSD disks.
<Cheery> do those things do caching to disk of any kind usually?
<Cheery> though, gotten idea computers go to slugs if they have to do that anyway, since it's time consuming to load pages from disk.
<Cheery> perhaps it was necessary on machines that had 1MB of RAM, but now?
<Cheery> but then, it can be done based on frequency of use as well.
<js> Amaranth: yes, used ubuntu-bug
<diverse_izzue> could someone please check if epiphany also segfaults for them on startup?
<Michalxo> hello all!
<Michalxo> anyone having USB mouse input problems?!
<Michalxo> my mouse won't work, only touchpad
<Michalxo> none of 2 mices..
<Michalxo> dmesg shows is as connected
<Michalxo> ubuntu is getting more like windows... magic restarts.. I am gonna try one too
<Michalxo> damn
<eagles0513875> Michalxo: im on a usb wifi mouse and it works just fine for me
<aboSamoor> I just used boot chart, my boot time is 37 seconds. I felt like it became longer before a week, where can I discuss this ?
<diverse_izzue> aboSamoor, i guess this is the place. about a week ago, the whole startup process was changed to upstart, which in the long term is supposed to make it faster, but in the short term did the opposite.
<aboSamoor> diverse_izzue: ok, I just wanted to be sure that people aware of the regression. another question is there any startup chart for gnome ?
<diverse_izzue> aboSamoor, what do you mean for startup chart?
<diverse_izzue> for -> by
<diverse_izzue> oh, you mean a tool which analyses gnome login times?
<aboSamoor> diverse_izzue: exactly
<diverse_izzue> i think there is one, though not released for consumers. i remember i have seen graphical representations of gnome logins on planet.gnome.org, i think it was federico who had published them. maybe google helps.
<BlackFate> aboSamoor, it is named, bootchart and you can install it
<aboSamoor> diverse_izzue: I just discovered that using the same home folder from Jaunty makes things complicated. I have redundant entries in the startup applications !
<aboSamoor> BlackFate: I used it for linux booting process, is the chart created for both gnome and linux ?
<diverse_izzue> aboSamoor, then delete your custom ones and start afresh with the system wide ones. let me just find out where they are
<Michalxo> eagles0513875, after restart it works for me too... but it's buggy :-/
<eagles0513875> u run updates already for today Michalxo
<Michalxo> yeah
<eagles0513875> then again i also did a clean install of alpha 6
<Michalxo> it happened only today.. probably wake up frfom suspend cause that
<Michalxo> why? :)
<BlackFate> aboSamoor, it only monitors boot times, and it stops monitoring when gdm starts
<eagles0513875> Michalxo: had hell getting alpha 5 to work right with a duelboot on my macbook pro
<Michalxo> ah
<diverse_izzue> aboSamoor, the files are in ~/.config/autostart
<aboSamoor> BlackFate: how can I use it to monitor gnome startup time ?
<Michalxo> off to learn.. later
<diverse_izzue> delete your custom ones
<BlackFate> aboSamoor, you have autologin?
<aboSamoor> BlackFate: not enabled
<BlackFate> aboSamoor, there is no solid way to do that, the system cant really no when all applications are fully loaded
<BlackFate> know*
<aboSamoor> diverse_izzue: I am not sure. Which is mine and which is system wide, my home folder is working since 7.10
<diverse_izzue> aboSamoor, http://www.gnome.org/~federico/index.html#improving-login-time
<aboSamoor> BlackFate: so I should enable the autologin ?
<diverse_izzue> aboSamoor, i just told you which are yours :-)
<aboSamoor> diverse_izzue: you mean all these files in home folder are mine ?
<diverse_izzue> right
<diverse_izzue> the others are somewhere in /etc
<BlackFate> aboSamoor, wont help i guess
<diverse_izzue> aboSamoor, in /etc/xdg/autostart actually, you can safely delete the ones in your home directory to start afresh with system defaults
<aboSamoor> diverse_izzue: what should I do with the link you sent, I already disabled gnome-panel from the startup. It seems it is targeting developers and it a bit quite old 2006
<diverse_izzue> aboSamoor, you shouldn't do anything with it. but there's information how to monitor gnoem login process, but you also see that it's quite complicated, you have to patch programs and stuff
<diverse_izzue> aboSamoor, completely true
<aboSamoor> diverse_izzue: I found that before, but I thought  they patched boot chart in 2006 to make new package for gnome, but it does not seem true.
<diverse_izzue> could somebody with a spare minute install epiphany browser (webkit) and check whether it segfaults on startup for the mas well?
<diverse_izzue> aboSamoor, maybe try to ask in a gnome dev channel
<aboSamoor> diverse_izzue: installed epiphany-webkit and opened debian.org without problems
<diverse_izzue> aboSamoor, thanks for checking, i realised that if i rename ~/.gnome2/epiphany, the crashes go away, so i'll run in in gdb. thanks for trying.
<aboSamoor> diverse_izzue: welcome :), and thanks very much for the help :).
<aboSamoor> BlackFate: thanks for the help :)
<BlackFate> aboSamoor, :D
<Freak_NL> Is Empathy broken on alpha 6?
<tsoncul> Freak_NL: No, it's not
<tsoncul> at least, not for me
<tsoncul> what's the problem?
<Freak_NL> Nothing connects
<Freak_NL> Or I just don't understand Empathy yet
<tsoncul> :)
<GobiTheGoblin> 100MB of updates =]
<tsoncul> MSN and IRC work with empathy
<Freak_NL> It may be because the new user wizard got stuck at one point, so I want to start over with a clean slate
<Freak_NL> but I can't find where Empathy stores its account data
<Freak_NL> not in ~/.config
<Freak_NL> nor .Empathy
<Freak_NL> any idea?
<tsoncul> nope
<tsoncul> I'm looking though
<Freak_NL> Appreciated
<GobiTheGoblin>  .gconf/apps/empathy
<Freak_NL> I only see settings there, no actual account data
<Freak_NL> .mission-control/accounts/
<Freak_NL> Long live grep
<tsoncul> yeah
<tsoncul> there they are:)
<Freak_NL> Well, I've added account details for AIM and IRC, but nothing shows up
<Freak_NL> The icons in the account list stay greyed out, should they have more colour in a working Empathy?
<Freak_NL> (accounts are enabled of course)
<tsoncul> I don't kno
<tsoncul> I can't enable y MSN account now
<tsoncul> my entire system went down though, so I can't say for sure
<tsoncul> Freak_NL: yes, you do have colour in Empathy
<Freak_NL> odd
<tsoncul> that is, if the account is enables
<Freak_NL> what does it show in the main window when you have an IRC account enabled?
<tsoncul> enabled*
<Freak_NL> I get nothing whatsoever
<tsoncul> that's what's supposed to happen
<tsoncul> go to Room, Join... and you can do things from there
<tsoncul> NOT a good interface though
<Freak_NL> Room is disabled
<Freak_NL> The menu is disabled
<tsoncul> you're not connected ten
<tsoncul> then*
<Freak_NL> Nope
<Freak_NL> Very odd
<Freak_NL> No useful debug messages either
<tsoncul> on the accounts window, if it's greyed out, it's not connected or not enabled
<tsoncul> if it's blinking between grey and color, it's connecting
<tsoncul> color if OK
<Freak_NL> All accounts have their icons greyed out, nothing connects or blinks at all
<tsoncul> are you sure you're connected to the internet at all?
<Freak_NL> Toggling the enabled checkbox and applying does nothing
<Freak_NL> I am here now :)
<tsoncul> :)
<Freak_NL> Unless you are on my computer, I am connected
<tsoncul> I thought you might be on two computers at once
<Freak_NL> XChat works fine
<tsoncul> that's what I'm doing
<tsoncul> ok
<tsoncul> well
<Freak_NL> Just the one laptop now
<tsoncul> I couldn't enable MSN a secind ago
<tsoncul> I would check enable, say Apply and nothing happened
<tsoncul> and when I clicked on something else, it asked me if I was sure I wanted to discard changes
<tsoncul> rebooting solved that problem
<tsoncul> also, are you using unr?
<Freak_NL> Didn't enable it
<tsoncul> well, under system/administration, do you see something called "Services"?
<diverse_izzue> is it a bug or a feature that the latest empathy doesn't show the tray icon anymore?
<tsoncul> I'm guessing a bug
<tsoncul> I just noticed that
<Freak_NL> No such thing there
<tsoncul> OK
<Freak_NL> Besides, IRC is working through XChat
<Freak_NL> Ah!
<Freak_NL> Hang on, could it be related to Network-Manager not working?
<tsoncul> try mozilla?
<Freak_NL> I'm online because I just DHCP'ed from the terminal
<Freak_NL> Network-Manager thinks I'm offline
<Freak_NL> because it doesn't work with 802.1x anymore
<Freak_NL> (huge bug there)
<tsoncul> it does work for me
<tsoncul> diverse_issue: it's a feature that Empathy doesn't have the tray icon
<tsoncul> diverse_issue: LP:#290471
<tsoncul> diverse_issue: if you're using UNR netbook, the rightmost icon actually has the Empathy things in it
<tsoncul> diverse_issue: as well as the ability to log out or shutdown
<Freak_NL2> Does this work?
<Freak_NL2> (from Empathy)
<tsoncul> Freak_NL2: Yes
<Freak_NL2> Thanks
<diverse_izzue> tsoncul, i'm not using the panel applet which has the user switch stuff and so on
<tsoncul> np
<diverse_izzue> tsoncul, why does the notify-applet show pidgin even if it's not running?
<tsoncul> pidgin?
<tsoncul> no idea whatsoever
<diverse_izzue> yes pidgin. i have it installed, but it's not running
<tsoncul> no idea
<tsoncul> does it come with 9.10?
<tsoncul> default?
<Oli``> Anybody booted a fully-updated system in the past hour? (Just wondering if I reboot now, if I'll be able to get back to a desktop)
<diverse_izzue> tsoncul, no it's not installed by default anymore, but not removed on upgrade either
<tsoncul> diverse_issue: OK then. I have a clean install, so I wouldn't know. No idea why it behaves that way.
<tsoncul> Oli: MY fully-updated system boots without problems.
<tsoncul> Oli: just so you know.
<tsoncul> Oli: however, there's apparently a batch of Gnome 2.28 stuff coming down the pipe, so beware.
<Oli``> tsoncul: I'll get my weekly restart in before that hits me then =) thanks
<tsoncul> Oli: no problem:)
<freak_nl2> The first Firefox add-on installed after installing Flash is Flashblock. It seems counter-intuitive.
<virtuald> have you seen this
<virtuald> (1977-04-05 11.30.55) *unicef Cissi (F) ? ? 8-) Ensam är stark: kom hit och ät frukost
<virtuald> time traveling msn offline messages in pidgin
<Ian_> The following packages have been kept back: mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 xvidcap
<Ian_> anyone any insight on that?
<popey> Ian_: that can happen if a dependancy has not made it to the archive yet
<popey> Ian_: pretty normall occurance in a fast moving development release
<stevem> Hey does anyone know if Lubuntu will make it for the 9.10 release?
<Tekno> wut
<Tekno> Lubuntu??
<stevem> If you don't know what it is then you probably won't have an answer
<Tekno> ask from lubuntus channel
<Dai> then it isn't officially supported and the official answer would probably something like "ubuntu has no control over their release schedule as they are not affiliated with ubuntu or canonical"
<Dai> that's just a guess though
<stevem> Shuttleworth has invited their team to make a release that will go official
<stevem> So I was wondering if that was timed for the karmic release's or not
<Ian_> popey: i know but the package has been stuck for quite some time on my system now :)
<Dai> ah ha
<Ian_> i was wondering if it was only for me
<stevem> Dai, ah ha ?
<Dai> stevem: i wasn't aware it was moving to an officially sponsored state
<stevem> well thats the aim
<stevem> basically it'll compete with xubuntu
<Dai> then i will selfishly hope it never becomes official
 * Dai is a xubuntu fan
<Tekno> there is already distros which base on ubuntu and have LXDE
<stevem> Xubuntu has many flaws, incomplete freedesktop support, dependancies on shared libraries
<Tekno> crunchbang is great
<stevem> LXDE addreses all that - you only have the components you want... but it's still GTK+ 2
<stevem> and the menu can actually be edited lol
<Dai> but it's hideous
<stevem> lol
<Dai> in my opinion
<stevem> no I agree, the screenshots the lxde web site offer arn't amazingly appealing - especially not with an Internet Explorer icon on the desktop
<Dai> yeah, that really gives the appearance that they just want to be windows lite
<stevem> but it can look as nice as you want it to (it is just a panel, a menu, and a few apps after all)
<Dai> i already use pcmanfm, which is awesome
<stevem> yup
<stevem> I'm quickly falling out of favour with desktop environments... kde, gnome, and xubuntu
<stevem> or rather xfce
<stevem> LXDE presents what windows has... a shell :D
<Tekno> and gnome doesnt have?
<stevem> Tekno, gnome-core is OK but it still gives alot more crap than just a panel
<stevem> I don't want gnome's terminal, text editor, settings manager, graphics viewer, and file manager just because I want the panel
<stevem> and the zillions of gnome libraries to make it all happen
<Tekno> but can you live without nm-applet
<Tekno> in lxde
<stevem> lxde can use nm-applet if you want it, but they've already got an alternative to it
<stevem> I always thought xfce was the "shell" I wanted, but it just ended up being another full "desktop environment" that was a little cleaner than gnome
<stevem> but with incomplete freedesktop support - grr
<stevem> anyway I'm ranting
<Dr_Willis> Yes :) you are.
<Dr_Willis> freedesktop confuses me a ttimes.. when i read their specs/docs/guides/stuff.. :)
<Ian_> i want nm-applet to have an option "connect to this at boot" :(
<Dr_Willis> but it does seem these diffrent desktops work better and better together all the time.
<oli````> argl just rebooted my main system and it's failing at initramfs ("Gave up waiting for root device") is there a known fix for this?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. not seen that error befor.
<oli````> it also says my disk /dev/disk/by-uuid/blah-blah does not exist... I've cded in there from the busybox shell and I can't even find a /dev/disk/ dir
<oli````> could this be a udev issue?
<Dr_Willis> now you got me scared to update/upgrade/reboot :)
<vigo> I had a bunch of updates, was almost scary.
<oli````> well if you check the logs I asked if it was safe to update about 30 minutes ago... *sigh* Wonder how I'll fix it
<vigo> See,s to be working, log files are all in order.
<oli````> *safe to reboot
<eagles0513875> guys i updated and rebooted on me duel boot on my macbook
<oli````> right. live-usb time
<eagles0513875> hold on oli````
<vigo> oli````, Did you safe-upgrade or ....
<eagles0513875> rebooting now
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: booting into karmic right now
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  :) good luck!
<eagles0513875> mine i did a clean install of alpha 6
<vigo> Mass reboot?
<eagles0513875> vigo: ?
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: any updates today are causing no issues
<eagles0513875> oli````: you upgrade from jaunty or clean install of alpha 6
<vigo> I was not prompted to restart after that update, I think I should.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Nautilys is using 98% of one cpu....
<Dr_Willis> guess im lucky i got a 2nd cpu only being used by 23%
<oli````> vigo: just used update manager
<alankila> linux -- now enhanced to make full use of all the hardware you have bought.
<oli````> eagles0513875, I upgraded from Jaunty at alpha 2... I've just done a recent upgrade that has broken boot
<oli````> can't get my stupid alpha 2 live usb stick to give me keyboard/mouse control so I'm back here on the media centre
<Dr_Willis> doh - it just died.. :) and restarted..
 * oli```` wishes he had a gigabit internet connection... 20 minutes is too long to wait for an iso when your main system is down
<GobiTheGoblin> I am using this netbook remix of karmic, have anyone else using this noticed that netbook-laucher actually eats quite bit a cpu constantly
<eagles0513875> oli````: :( i got on at alpha 5 which was horribly broken
<fabio_> hello everyone
<fabio_> yesterday I upgraded to kubuntu 9.10 alpha and now (with new kde and everything) my usb stick doesn't show up nowhere when I plug it in
<fabio_> what am I to do?
<Dr_Willis> I had some issues with usb media not showing up automatically
<Dr_Willis> i just mounted them manually
<fabio_> well that's allright, I'm doing the same
<fabio_> but...
<Dr_Willis> then an update or 2 later - they started working
<fabio_> hal and automount and other sh** should work, shouldn't they?
<fabio_> ah well ok you mean it will resolve on it's own?
<fabio_> thanks then.
<Dr_Willis> file a bug report.. but be sure to update/upgrade  befor doing so
<Ian_> is al running?
<Ian_> hal*
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I just got several kde updates just now.
<Heero2007> Hi
<Heero2007> Hi
<Heero2007> I have a Problem
<vega> won't we all
<Heero2007> It says in the live CD alpha 6 that buffer error On device sr0
<fabio_> how do I check whether hal is running? ps aux|grep hal ?
<Heero2007> Any idea?
<Heero2007> The error: end_request: I/O, dev sr0 , sector and Then a number
<Heero2007> Anyone here?
<lemonade> Heero2007: i guess you have bad media, try burning a new cd
<James147> Heero2007: but burn at a slower speed if you can :)
<Heero2007> Ok:) i try it
<Heero2007> Also the font is to big. How can i change it?
<judgen> what are the package names for the source and headers for 2.6.30-10?
<tormod> judgen: look here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<uni4dfx> "Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system"
<uni4dfx> what do i do if it does
<David-T> cry
<David-T> or fix it
<tormod> uni4dfx: you should update it first...
<uni4dfx> yeah i can't
<David-T> clearly, how to fix it depends on how it is broken
<uni4dfx> didn't load my network module
<tormod> load it manually?
<uni4dfx> how do i know which one
<uni4dfx> i never really bothered to check which one it was because it worked perfectly :P
<tormod> so how do you know it is not loaded :)
<uni4dfx> cuz most of them aren't and ifconfig doesn't show any devices
<danbhfive> uni4dfx: you can use the livecd top update
<uni4dfx> danbhfive: hmm yeah that's probably the best way to resolve it
<tj83_> morning all.
<tj83_> I just got some updates and it left me broken for lets see 3rd time through dev of karmic :) yay gotta love testing! my problem is now upon reboot both full and recover i get a fsck error saying that it contained inconsistencies , well i ran fsck -f on that root and it checks out just fine. how can i force from kernel option to not check the file system?
<tormod> tj83_: you don't want to do that
<tj83_> tormod, ty for responding... enlighten me as to what i DO want to do plx
<tormod> tj83_: did you get the latest kernel with the journal replay/fsck fix?
<tj83_> plz*
<tj83_> tormod, i just did an update and upgrade and rebooted as instructed and bam.. broken
<tormod> tj83_: so you are stuck in a fsck - reboot loop?
<tj83_> it halts, drops at root shell, on the partition in question so fsck cannot be done on the mounted part. i rebooted to jaunty, and checked the part, reports clean
<tormod> mount -o remount,ro / ; fsck
<tj83_> from jaunty or the root shell i am dropped to?
<tormod> the root shellk
<tj83_> ok, lemme try that.. brb
<judgen> Why is rhythmbox dependent on gdm?
<judgen> Have i missed some new functionality in the new gdm?
<Dr_Willis> heh. :)
<Dr_Willis> the new gdm main feature = lack of features.
<uni4dfx> are daily builds alternate only?
<judgen> Dr_Willis, good that i still use the old gdm then =)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I moved some files with nautilus and it crashed.. and they seemed to have vanished...
<Dr_Willis> definatly having some odd  file manager issues with nautilus today
<Dr_Willis> at least the files ARE there in the terminal :) so i dident lose them
<judgen> seems epiphany-webkit is broken...
<judgen> odd.. now it works.
<judgen> all i did was install the extensions package
<tj83_> hmm, no scrollbak log in xchat... odd.
<tj83_> whomever it was that was trying to help me, thanks, 5th reboot seems to be the charm... never got to input " mount -o remount,rw / ; fsck" it just booted up... odd
<darthanubis>  http://www.miroguide.com/items/2476275        does this page display video for anyone? If so what are you using for m4v(quicktime)  plugin?
<djdarkman> the Alpha6 netbook remix  CD is horribly broken is there another way to install UNR?
<a1fa> arghh
<a1fa> anybody elses xorg freezing up in alpha6?
<a1fa> intel graphics
<a1fa> i think its gnome thats freezing up actually
<tj83_> can someone tell me why i find updates with sudo apt-get upgrade and then there will be packages in dis-upgrade even tho we are still alpha6?
<djdarkman> the cursor freezes for me
<djdarkman> before GDM even has a chance to start
<Pici> tj83_: dist-upgrade is for pulling in packages that have new dependencies, its a misnomer that it is for upgrading to a new release.
<tj83_> Pici, ok, i understand, but why is it that like just couple days ago i went from alpha 5 to 6 with dist-upgrade and yet today there were new packages listed for dist-upgrade today even tho i just did a sudo apt-get upgrade? i'm confused as the structure of package release in development stages
<djdarkman> can someone help me out with this isse?
<djdarkman> *issue
<a1fa> no
<Pici> tj83_: An alpha release is just a snapshot of the repositories at a specific point in time. Doing a dist upgrade in alpha 5 gets you to the latest set of packages, not necessarily what what released for Alpha 6.
<BluesKaj> djdarkman, kde3 remix ?
<Pici> tj83_: I always do dist-upgrades, its the only way to ensure that I'm getting the latest pacakges.
<tormod> djdarkman: what graphics card?
<djdarkman> BluesKaj: no, Ubuntu Netbook Remix, Intel card
<tj83_> hmm... still confuse Pici notice the chain of events... dist-upgrade from 5 to 6, i get this so far, then in 6 this morning just matter of minutes ago, i do a sudo apt-get upgrade. so this should bring me current for 6 right? yet after this upgrade, i do a dist-upgrade and yet it pulls more packages
<djdarkman> none of the options seemt to work(Live session, or install)
<tormod> tj83_: "alpha 6" is techically just a daily snapshot, rebranded
<BluesKaj> djdarkman, sorry, i'm not familiar with  Netbook Remix
<tj83_> tormod, i think it was you how tried to help me earlier ty, dunno what happened, 5th reboot booted fine.
<Pici> tj83_: You could have done a dist-upgrade a day after getting Alpha 5 and you would have gotten new packages.
<tormod> tj83_: good
<tj83_> right... Pici thanks for trying... only think i can guess is they pumped a few more packages out in matter of minutes after updating the system :P
<Pici> tj83_: There are always updates available.  I dist-upgrade every day.
<tj83_> Pici, i will adopt your habit no more just apt-get upgrade for me... why this is even there now is trivial to me
<Pici> tj83_: Because doing just 'upgrade' is safer in some respects.
<minimec> Hi folks. The first tim e for a long time I am installing ubuntu with an Integrated Intel GPU. I started 9.10 and 8.10 and compared 3D perfomance (Look and feel & glxgears). Is the Intel GPU speed regression still that heavy in karmic? That 82865G Intel speed has half the 'speed' in 9.10, compared to 8.10... :(
<tormod> djdarkman, alfa: there are known issues with intel. you can try booting with: i915.modeset=0
<a1fa> eee
<tormod> minimec: glxgears lies. try some real 3D apps
<natewiebe13> i did find that glx gears is 3 times slower in gnome-shell than compiz
<BluesKaj> natewiebe13, depends on the glxgears screen size
<peeps> when i boot, grub says entering recovery mode, and my  hard drive thrashes for about 10-15 seconds before it even shows the grub menu.  is this normal?
<natewiebe13> BluesKaj: just ran using "glxgears" no changes
<a1fa> tormod : can i put that into grub config?
<peeps> why is it doing so much work just to show the grub menu?
<tormod> alfa, yes, on the kernel line
<a1fa> tormod : awesome
<BlackFate> !intel | BlackFate
<ubottu> BlackFate, please see my private message
<minimec> tormod: I am using the live disk, as I have to setup that machine. During basic system check (checking that hardware was 100% working I got an X-freeze... That's when I tried 8.10. No freezes here.
<natewiebe13> someone made mr doobs iteration 3 for xsplash
<natewiebe13> im going to try it out
<minimec> tormod: I don't know what to do now, as it really seems to me, that this Intel chip is not working 100% with karmic
<tormod> peeps: sounds bad, but do you really mean "grub menu", after entering recovery mode?
<a1fa> !intel | a1fa
<ubottu> a1fa, please see my private message
<peeps> tormod, it looks like a normal grub menu, and boots fine once grub finally loads
<peeps> don't know why it's automatically going into recovery mode though
<peeps> whatever that is
<tormod> peeps: I am not familiar with the grub recovery mode
<a1fa> once you go to development branch, is there anyway to roll to stable once that branch turns into stable
<Dr_Willis> of course thats how the package manager works/its main featutres
<tormod> a1fa: you'll stay on karmic even when turns stable
<Dr_Willis> in theory :)
<a1fa> tormod : uknown boot option i915.modest=0
<Dr_Willis> sometimes it even works...
<tormod> a1fa: typo
<a1fa> i915.modeset=0
<tormod> a1fa: never mind, the kernel complains anyway
<kklimonda> a1fa, when it turns stable you dont have to do anything else
<a1fa> kklimonda : awesome
<tormod> minimec: did you try i915.modeset=0 ?
<a1fa> i guess since apt uses the actual release name
<a1fa> i remember in debian old days if you used "stable"
<a1fa> or "testing"
<a1fa> you were in trouble
<Dr_Willis> debian = rollign release... ubuntu isent.
<minimec> tormod: I did not until now. I will try that, thx.
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis, not really
<natewiebe13> how can you get an  open terminal while you are logging in?
<a1fa> ook.. it hasnt frozen up yet
<a1fa> even though it never took i915.modeset=0
<oli`````> Hoorah. I'm finally on a live boot on my broken karmic box. Now. Any ideas why initramfs might not be able to find my root filesystem?
<a1fa> $ glxinfo | grep render
<a1fa> direct rendering: Yes
<a1fa> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 865G GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3 x86/MMX/SSE2
<tormod> minimec, a1fa, djdarkman: see bug 431812 and otherwise look for filed bugs or file new bugs
<a1fa> :) finally
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431812 in sysvinit "i915: black screen on boot---fbcon loading (screen powers off); breaks (recovery mode), fsck, usplash, crypt password" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431812
<tormod> 3 guys with broken intel here, not good...
<a1fa> it works for me now
<a1fa> with the latest upgrade
<tormod> a1fa: are you sure it did not take modeset=0?
<a1fa> it said "unknown boot option"
<a1fa> so i am assuming it skipped it
<tormod> a1fa: it will always say that
<natewiebe13> there is a way to open gnome-appearance while gdm is running.. anyone know how?
<tormod> the kernel does not know it, only the intel module, loaded later
<a1fa> tormod : would you like me to remove it and try again?
<tormod> a1fa: yes to make things clear thanks
<a1fa> one sec please
<a1fa> ok it just froze up
<a1fa> with i915.modeset=0
<zer0x> hi all, is anyone having any problems with flashplugin-nonfree on x64 karmic? It does not accept mouse clicks e.g. play button on bbc iplayer!?
<Dr_Willis> got an exact url for me to test?
<a1fa> bug 287290
<ubottu> Bug 287290 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/287290 is private
<a1fa> lol
<a1fa> wtf
<minimec> tormod: That i915.modest=0 seems to work here, but I really hope that glxgears is google.ch
<minimec> oups... :)
<a1fa> 11320 frames in 5s
<a1fa> :p
<zer0x> a1fa: was that for my benefit?
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: you need an url from me (flash x64 problem)?
<minimec> tormod: Ok. the i915.modset is used in the kernel. Starting the live disk with this parameter gives me a stable X Server with glx, but no compiz.
<zer0x> has anyone else got a problem with x64 flash on karmic?
<a1fa> ARFGHZ
<a1fa> gnome froze up again
<zer0x> :P
<a1fa> and all i did was play with buggy volume adjuster
<Dr_Willis> zer0x:  a exact url to test.. would be handy yes....
<Dr_Willis> but im about to go have lunch now...  :)
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: Ah, Cheers, http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00mwc8j/Panorama_Banks_Behaving_Badly/
<zer0x> ah np, enjoy :D
<Dr_Willis> assuming i can play that here in the USA
<zer0x> ah.. oops
<Dr_Willis> cant play it in USA
<zer0x> probably not.. I'll dig something out later on, at work at the moment, enjoy your food, I am starving! :D
<minimec> lspci
<Dr_Willis> I even tried to set up TOR one day to let me play the bbc one stuff.. :) couldent get it working..
<natewiebe13> anyone know how to start a terminal during login?
<zer0x> Hehe, that would be a lot of buffering if you did get it to work!
<Dr_Willis> zer0x:  i think the initial connection is tor based..  i saw some guides on it.. but never got it working
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  you meean a rescue/recovery/root terminal?
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: ah, being in the UK i've never had to look into it :)
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: nope.. a terminal for the gdm user to start gnome-appearance
<natewiebe13> ive done it before.. but i cant remember
<minimec> a1fa: what intel chip do you have? Mine is a 82865G Intel. that i915.modset=0 is somekind working for me, as I doesn't get X freezes anymore.
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: which allows customization of the gdm
<tormod> minimec, a1fa, djdarkman: please make sure you intel freezes are properly filed as bug reports
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  gdm used to have   a featute for that in its configs to launch an app at startup.
<Dr_Willis> I had it run that Xfishtanks befor. :)
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: i just need to be able to run terminal during login and im set
<Dr_Willis> I thought GDM evenhad a option to run its config tool (at one time) but this New GDM its all gone it seems.
<djdarkman> tormod: how can I possibly file a bug report, when I can't even go that far, to start a console?
<Dr_Willis> gdm.conf (or whatever) had a line for comands to run.
<a1fa> minimec : try playing with volume control
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: if you can start a terminal during login as the user "gdm" you can open gnome-appearance and modify the entire look of your gdm.. i have it done.. i want to change it again though
<a1fa> Adri2000:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<JanC> natewiebe13: do you mean the special session with an xterm that you can choose in GDM?
<tormod> djdarkman: if you have ethernet (so you don't need to configure internet) you can boot with "text" and file a bug in text-mode using "ubunut-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<natewiebe13> JanC: there is a way to logout, then go to tty1 and choose to restart gdm with xterm running
<tormod> djdarkman: and did you try i915.modeset=0 ?
<djdarkman> tormod: it said that it's an invalid option
<minimec> a1fa: You want me to listen some music? Ok. Just kidding. Will try that...
<tormod> djdarkman: it was already mentioned here: ignore that warning
<a1fa> mine froze up again
<a1fa> all i did was log in and go to system->preferences
<a1fa> and went up and down the menu
<JanC> natewiebe13: what about switching to tty1, loging in and starting a terminal as the gdm user (pointing it to the correct screen)?
<natewiebe13> JanC: that may be it..
<minimec> djdarkman: I can confirm tormod's message to you. Ignore that 'invalid option' thing.
<minimec> shoutcast.com
<zer0x> natewiebe13: This might not be helpful, but if you want to customize gdm is the gui app 'Login Window' under System->Administration no good?
<minimec> Offtopic: Never use two keyboards one next to the other!!!
<djdarkman> it still doesn't help
<JanC> use sudo to switch user, use the --display option to point to gdm X session...
<natewiebe13> zer0x: that doesnt allow theme customization
<Dr_Willis> or figure out what user is the gdm session. :) and run the command as him..
<Dr_Willis> that seems weird... is there a gdm user home dir?
<JanC> it's the 'gdm' user and yes it has a homedir (but not in /home)
<a1fa> minimec : synergy?
<JanC> $ grep gdm /etc/passwd
<JanC> gdm:x:108:118:Gnome Display Manager:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false
<Dr_Willis> gdm:x:113:120:Gnome Display Manager:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false
<Dr_Willis> :)
<zer0x> xdm FTW!
<minimec> a1fa: You are right. ;) Should try that...
<a1fa> i have it
<Dr_Willis> Hmm i wonder why the uid/gid differ
<a1fa> all you have to do is edit /etc/gdm/init/Default
<a1fa> and add 3 lines in there
<a1fa> at the top
<a1fa> killall -9 synergyc
<a1fa> synergyc IP-ADDRESS-OF-SYNERGYS
<a1fa> that's it :p
<Dr_Willis> using synergy with gdm is  nifty trick
<virtuald> is /bin/false in /etc/shells by default?
<a1fa> Dr_Willis : mine works just fine
<a1fa> you need two files
<a1fa>  /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20synergyc
<a1fa> and
<a1fa>  /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<a1fa> that's it
<a1fa> i hate this crap.. you can no longer restart X
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-ssreq-k
<a1fa> it doesnt work
<natewiebe13> JanC: how do you choose the display to open xterm?
<Dr_Willis> heh - i ran gnome-appearance-manager as gdm :)
<virtuald> can someone check if they have /bin/false in /etc/shells or is it just me?
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: how?
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  set gdm to have /bin/bash in passwd
<minimec> a1fa: I play around with the live disk (also with the panel volume). X Server is stable but hardly usable. System  is quiet slow. At least that i915.modset=0 prevents the X server from crashing.
<Dr_Willis> ran xhost + to allow the connection
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: that is an alternative to ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s to get to root...
<JanC> natewiebe13: --display
<Dr_Willis> zer0x:  ytes.
<Dr_Willis>  then  su -l gdm
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: nice, that was annoying me also!
<Dr_Willis>  then export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Dr_Willis> then ran the app
<JanC> or the export option should work too indeed
<JanC> and the display number has to be correct of course ;)
<zer0x> virtuald: yes, and yes!
<virtuald> thank you
<zer0x> np
<Dr_Willis> the xhost command MAY be needed to allow the display to be used.
<Dr_Willis> otherwise users could just run apps on your display :)
<Dr_Willis> Now if this works for the GDM in the 9.10 i dont know.
<Dr_Willis> Guess i can test.. BRB
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: i have gdm running in tty7, im in tty6 at the moment.. how could i start xterm on tty7?
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  no idea. I did it from X.
<virtuald> i replace /bin/false with noshell which logs it before exiting
<Dr_Willis> the xhost + command is needed to allow the connections
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<a1fa> is it i915.modset=0
<a1fa> or i915.modeset=0
<a1fa> which is it?
<natewiebe13> JanC: what command would start xterm in a different display? (im in tty6 and want it to start in tty7)
<minimec> a1fa: modset (set module).
<Dr_Willis> That did not affect the gdm look at all here.
<virtuald> natewiebe13: DISPLAY=:0.0 on the start of the command line
<Dr_Willis> i am using the normal GDM thats with 9.10 not the older gdm. So that may be the issue
<virtuald> natewiebe13: or just export DISPLAY=:0.0 if you're going to use it more than once
<a1fa> i915.modset=0
<a1fa> is this whats needed for grub?
<tormod> with the "e" i915.modeset=0
<minimec> tormod: a1fa: Oups agoin. I thought it was 'modset'
<a1fa> tormod : ok.. so
<a1fa> minimec : you did something else to stop the crashes
 * tormod checks his typing history, always said "modeset" :)
<natewiebe13> virtuald: "DISPLAY=0:0 xterm" cant open display
<virtuald> natewiebe13: check your "spelling"
<djdarkman> how can I change the GDM theme?
<a1fa> tormod : i know.. =)
<djdarkman> it's something stock, it's really ugly, not like the one I have seen in the Karmic mockups
<minimec> a1fa: I probalby wrote 'modeset', but was thinking about 'modset', as there is clearly a difference after the 'modeset'-boot ;)
<exco_> does anybody feel like confirming this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/379169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379169 in debian-installer "when installing with the alternate cd the swap partition gets selected automatically in manual partitioning" [Undecided,New]
<uni4dfx> ah yes, this is why Karmic broke... "update-rc.d: warning kerneloops stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)"; and then apt-get upgrade fails
<a1fa> minimec : if your xorg is very slow, then you had a typo
<Rods_Tiger> will google-gadgets work in 9.10?
<zer0x> djdarkman: System->Administration->Login Window, there are a few built in I imagine it is very easy to build your own and add them here
<djdarkman> zer0x: it's not there anymore :(
<zer0x> djdarkman: ah, check your system for 'gdmsetup', its in the gdm-themese package otherwise
<zer0x> *-themes
<zer0x> djdarkman: I was wrong, its part of the 'gdm' package, should be under /usr/sbin, is it not there?
<wekt> Hi.  I'm coming from Debian & trying out Koala.  Where does the XServer keep its configuration?  I looked for xorg.conf files, but find none.
<Spike1506> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wekt> no
<wekt> not  there
<wekt> i forgot to write that i am using the 'netbook remix' .  Perhaps it makes a difference.
<James147> wekt: xorg.conf is not needed anymore so dosent exist by default
<James147> wekt: if it exists in the normal locations then it will still be used
<wekt> can the xserver  be made to write out the config it uses?
<James147> wekt: not sure, but if you use nvidia there is - nvidia-xconfig
<sewa> hi!
<sewa> gnome is broken for install
<sewa> any workaround?
<BluesKaj> wekt, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , it may auto generate a Xorg.conf file
<wekt> when I log in, it changes the resolution, so something must be stored in the user profile.  But where & what?  I guess it is something using randr
<gnata> hi. looks like the last update breaks Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<gnata> the device is not created
<gnata> anymore
<sinan> hey all, I am getting a segmentation fault (in libdbus and gnome-session) when trying to start x, which renders my laptop not very useful.  (dmesg: http://pastie.org/626185.txt , Xorg.0.log: http://pastie.org/626187.txt)
<sinan> gnata: damn it, that's one more problem :( i have had TONS of troubles since updates 2 days ago
<sinan> gnata: any workarounds?
<gnata> gnata: well i have didscover the pbone minute ago ;)
<sinan> i see
<sinan> i also have a missing /dev/pts, screwed up conditions !
<gnata> I do have /dev/pts on mybox
<sinan> then i am in deeper shit ! :D lol
<gnata> as long as it boots...
<sinan> i guess the fact that it boots is a plus, but without X, nor WiFi, i can't do much :)
<sinan> been stuck for like 2 days
<gnata> looks like an udev bug
<sinan> tha'ts when i start wishing i didn't jump into an alpha release :P
<gnata> lol
<jussi01> !language | sinan
<ubottu> sinan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sinan> O.o ?
<sinan> ok.
<robin0800> can't install amarok after todays updates any ideas
<hernan> Hello. I am trying to install Karmic Alpha 6 in a Toshiba Tecra A7. It has an intel 945 chipset. The font size is huge and is impossible to use it.
<hggdh> robin0800: probably amarok needs to be rebuilt for the latest dependencies
<gnata> sinan: ifconfig wlan0 up
<sinan> gnata: thanks, will try
<gnata> I can't test right now if it works
<gnata> but it could
<liveD> hi
<liveD> i've installed the daily build of karmik but at the boot the monitor is black
<tankdriver> liveD: try to press CTL+ALT+F1 and then CTL+ALT+F7, on my system this makes it work again.
<Lenin_Cat_> is fglrx working with alpha 6?
<Lenin_Cat_> is it?
<DanaG> It works fine for me.
<Lenin_Cat_> k
<Lenin_Cat_> because my installation got broke and I might as well upgrade as the beta is coming out soon
<funkyHat> Eurgh
<funkyHat> Nasty hissing noise coming from my speakers
<funkyHat> Actually it might just have been that track :/
<funkyHat> No, appears to be the speakers/soundcard
<funkyHat> I will try and find the root of it later, but it seems to have been introduced by an update today or yesterday
<Brian___> i just did a apt0-get dist upgrade and its installing alot of stuff , did they just release a new update
<Nattgew> Brian___: Gnome just jumped to 2.28
<Brian___> oh cool i knew something must have happened
<Nattgew> indeed, i was wondering why i had 100 MB of updates in one day
<Brian___> it just came out today?
<codevarun>  when I asked this room that which is better kubuntu or ubuntu then someone ask me which colour you like red or green when I said green he said his question is <one word> and doesn't need to answer can you tell me that <one word>? its a english word I am new at english
<[31d1]> rhetorical?
<wastrel> subjective?
<hggdh> I got lost
<ripps> dammit, I've lost all sound. Pulse, Alsa, OSS... nothing. I still here crackling when I just volume, but that's it.
<sisif> Hello
<sisif> Can somebody please tell me how I can have my RUN window back? I just updated to Karmic :P
<Brian___>  the alt f2  windo9w?
<sisif> Neah. Not working. That`s why I`m asking
<sisif> And yes, I was referring to ALT + F2 window
<Brian___> i know that there is a bug that is you changed the panel color to background image and not have it on "none use system theme"  that it wont work untill you put it back
<codevarun> thanks to 31d1
<Brian___> did u mess with the panel color?
<codevarun> thanks once again
<[31d1]> sure thing, codevarun
<jarnos> Is it normal that there is some problem with openoffice.org-filter-binfilter in latest upgrades?
<Brian___> i just did it,  i changed my panel color to transparent aND it made alt-f2 not work
<codevarun> 31d1 do you have gmail id?
<codevarun> can you tell me how can i improve my english?
<Brian___> sisif: ?
<Nattgew> jarnos: i noticed updates to openoffice but i didn't notice any problems
<[31d1]> as someone that is awful at learning other languages, I doubt I have any insight
<codevarun> bye the way one more problem when I insert the headphone I hear the voice from speaker and headphone both I mean headphone don't mute the in built laptop speaker
<codevarun> ok
<codevarun> :D
<codevarun> i am good at english but vocab is poor
<kklimonda> codevarun, wrt your sound bug report it on launchpad using ubuntu-bug alsa-base and then ping dtchen
<sisif> Yes Brian___  ..
<codevarun> kklimonda explain pls
<Brian___> did that work
<Brian___> i dont know why but for some reason if you change the color of the panel on yourt desktop to anything but "use gnome theme color"  it will make alt-f2 not work untill yoiu change the panel color back and reboot the computer
<sisif> OK. Let me try that
<Brian___> i just tried it and had to reboot after changing it back
<kklimonda> codevarun, launch terminal, type ubuntu-bug alsa-base, a browser window will open where you have to log-in and describe your problem in detail. when you submit bug you can go back here and talk to dtchen - he'll ask you further questions.
<Brian___> \use the "none use system theme" option under background inn the panel properties
<Brian___> sisif: then reboot
<codevarun> ok
<Brian___> how can i start a bug report isnt it in the termianl appsomthin then the apps name that has the bug
<Nattgew> Brian___: do you mean ubuntu-bug packagename?
<Brian___> ys
<sisif> Now, another question: any new about gpm? Especially the bug involving the adjustment of screen brightness ?
<sisif> *news?
<Brian___> sisif:  did that fix the problem with alt-f2\
<sisif> Brian___: I didn`t reboot the PC yet.
<Amaranth> sisif: What, you can't adjust the screen brightness?
<Brian___> ok at least did you change the panel color around the time alt-f2 stopped working?
<Amaranth> Brian___: I seriously doubt a full reboot is needed
<Amaranth> Brian___: You could just logout
<Amaranth> Or, if you're feeling hacky, run killall gnome-panel
<sisif> Amaranth: yes, I can`t. I`m on a Acer notebook. I know that for 9.04 there was an issue with this. I was hoping that it was fixed in Karamic.
<Brian___> well ya eithor way
<sisif> *Karmic
<Amaranth> sisif: Intel then?
<sisif> Amaranth, you are referring to the CPU ?
<Brian___> im on a acer aspire one my self
<Amaranth> sisif: On my laptop with intel I can't change brightness unless I disable kernel modesetting
<Amaranth> sisif: no, GPU
<sisif> Amaranth, ATI HD 2400XT
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> Well, I believe gnome-power-manager just uses xbacklight now
<Amaranth> So it would be a driver bug if you can't change your brightness (or a kernel bug that the driver can't access it)
<sisif> Amaranth, sorry, but I`m kinda of a newb with linux :P
<Amaranth> Probably not a good idea to run karmic yet then :)
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Does anyone have a Dell Inspirion 1525 here?
<sisif> Brian___, well, the thing with panel color didn`t really worked ..
<sisif> Amaranth, yeah, I was having the same feeling :P
<Brian___> did you change it to use system theme and reboot
<Amaranth> Just a week ago most people couldn't even boot karmic
<sisif> Brian___, no reboot, just reloaded the gnome-panel
<Amaranth> today some people still can't
<sisif> Brian___, can`t reboot just now.
<Brian___> ok well it only will change for me at least untill i reboot so
<sisif> Brian___, got it. Will let you know after I do a reboot
<Brian___> ok hope it works for you. its a weird bug but i haave been able to recreate it so
<Brian___> i already filed a bug report on it
<sisif> Amaranth, but I was please to notice that my 3D performance improved in Karmic.
<sisif> Brian___, ok, rebooting now. BRB
<Brian___> good luck
<jarnos> My upgrade complains about openoffice.org-filter-binfilter and after partial upgrade, openoffice.org reports: "/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libicuuc.so.40: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".
<korcan> sup peeps?  I need to reinstall my desktop, Is Karmic stable enough for it?  I know its alpha but I don't want to reinstall in another month...
<jdo> korcan, how attached are you to it?
<Brian___> it seems strable i have no bug issues
<korcan> attached to what?
<helios102> for the most part it seems to be working for me
<jdo> korcan, your desktop...i mean if it breaks when you upgrade, will you be able to fix it
<Glengrant> korcan - all relative :-) - I put karmic on new laptop and it has been good so far (managed to avoid major breakage last week by checking forums first)
<jdo> helios102, how often do you apt-get upgrade
<korcan> jdo, my desktop?  it is my main machine at the office
<korcan> not that often, however that can change if if needs to
<helios102> stick with stable then korcan
 * jdo nods
<sisif> Brian___,  changing the gnome-panel`s color to "uses system defaults" did not fixed the bug
<jdo> korcan, it's as stable as a wooden bridge, you can use it, but you may need to flail our arms to keep balanced
<Brian___> ha sorry i dunno it works for me
<sisif> I`m still unable to bring the Run window by ALT+F2 key combo
 * korcan lowers his head as he was excited to try the new version
<Glengrant> korcan - you should also consider that you don't have to re-install next month - just upgrade then
<helios102> korcan don't you have a spare rig?
<sisif> Hmm, Is there any way do to a successful down-grade from 9.10 to 9.04 ? :D
<Glengrant> u can still try it - assuming you have at least 1.5 GB or so you could easy test it in VirtualBox VM
<helios102> good point
<korcan> Dumb question,  how do I upgrade it?  Stick in the dvd and click upgrade?  I have never upgraded an Ubuntu box
<Glengrant> update-manager -d on command line
<sisif> In the Run window type: update-manger -d
<korcan> ok thanks :)   stable with karmic in a VM it is...
<kklimonda> sisif, not really
<sisif> Figures :(
<Glengrant> I even use a VM on my karmic - that allows me to check updates first in VM - and if they don't break too much I follow with updates on metal
<sisif> Nice strategy :P
<helios102> sisif.. what about saving your home folder and then re-installing 9.04?
<Glengrant> that and looking for messages by bleediest egders on forum helped me skip the whole breakage day affair last week :-)
<Glengrant> saving home folder (aka making backups) should be a given anyway
<helios102> yeah
<James147> I like having my /home on a different partition (in addition to backups) they i barl need to worry about reinstalling :)
<sisif> helios102, I already have my /home on a different partition, so I can reinstall the / any time. But I`m kinda lazy those days
<sisif> *these
<sisif> Damn, my english is so rusty
<helios102> i never do upgrades.. i always just reinstall
<Glengrant> I've been using Ubuntu for 4 years and this is the 3rd time I upgraded during alpha - the only time I re-installed was after I wiped a unused xp partition
<James147> helios102: same here
<sisif> Oh, speaking of: is there any good tool that can do a "clone" of my install apps / settings, once I do a fresh install on my PC ?
<helios102> dpkg can print a list of your packages i seem to remember
<Glengrant> the settings are in various . files on your home
<helios102> and settings are as Glengrant said
<sisif> Then I`ll just stick with Karmic. It seems stable enough for daily tasks
<helios102> yeah
<sisif> Now if I can fix my brightness issue I could call it a day
<Glengrant> what's wrong with your brightness?
<sisif> Glengrant, don`t work to adjust it. That`s why I upgraded to Karmic in the 1st place. in 9.04 it seemed to be an issue with gpm and / or acer module
<Glengrant> do u mean laptop keys - changing screen brightness?
<sisif> That too. It`s note about the mapping of the key.
<sisif> I mean, I could see the OSD brightness applet moving when I pressed the keys, but asides from that, nothing happened. The gnome-panel brightness applet didn`t work either.
<Glengrant> I have a similar problem (about the only problem I have with my laptop - besides waiting for radeonhd to support my mobiility ati 4670) - the keys affect brightness - but not in a reasonable way - if I press lower  brightness keey - it goes down to a dimer level - and then can't get it up again (until I  reboot - then back to max brightness)
<sisif> Glengrant, any solution to that ?
<sisif> Oh, and MTP support seems to not work ..
<sisif> So .. asides from getting a new Log In screen, no real updates for Karmic :P
<Glengrant> sisif - sorry - no solution - but brightness is not a big worry - waiting patiently for fix to come :-)
<Glengrant> New login screen? today ?
<sisif> Glengrant, new .. as in different from the one I had on 9.04 :P
<tasslehoff> there are no reported issue with the iso-cd for alpha 6? my system encountered an error while installing, and I just wanted to check that only my disk is corrupt before I burn another one :)
<Glengrant> I've been waiting for a change to that - never liked the list of users thing
<sisif> Ah, that`s the one i`m referring to ..
<sisif> I don`t like it either
<Glengrant> well - I'm sure it gets updated before release
<sisif> Hope so.
<Glengrant> to better fit with the ugly new splash (it's the first time I don't like the splash)
<sisif> That last stable on (9.04) didn`t seem that good as previous releases
<sisif> At least to me
<Trewas> non-working brightness adjustment is kind of a big deal, on samsung nc10 the highest (and default) brightness is way too high to be used in a dim room
<Glengrant> i feel your pain
<Glengrant> it is a bit too bright here too - but bearable
<sisif> Trewas, that was my point to. I am using my notebook at night lost of times and the brightness of the screen damages my eyes ..
<Trewas> there's even a kernel patch for samsung laptops (bug 409889) but no lowish priority bug seems to get fixed, unless it is a pet peeve of some devel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409889 in linux "NC10 fails to up and down the brightness" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409889
<sisif> Plus .. a dimmer screen can mean a longer battery life when you`re on the go
<Ian_> screen brightness works fine on my laptop
<sisif> So it does matters .. at least to me. I`ll rather have my webcam or my BT not working ..
<sisif> Damn, I`m hungry :(
<Glengrant> weird - I just tried the fn-up, fn-down keys again - and brightness control works now (Dell, not Samsung) - but it doesn't show the graphical notification anymore
<sisif> You lucky one :P
<eross> why move from hal to device-kit? just curious
<Glengrant> hal - there's a whole article about that - wwait
<Glengrant> wait - I'll see if I can find it
<sisif> eross, cuz HAL was getting deprecated .. or so they say
<sisif> Don`t really know what that means
<sisif> But I guess they have a good reason for it
<eross> long as my old wacom tablet still works
<sisif> Lol
<Ian_> it was old sisif :)
<Glengrant> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/hal/2008-May/011560.html
<Glengrant> above link has the explanation
<eross> thanks
<Glengrant> short version is - hal was great for its time - but since then suffered from coding problems that devicekit tries to solve
<pwnguin> for example, your wacom tablet
<sisif> Oh, how can I tell if my Wifi is working on g or draft n ?
<Glengrant> hal is not being deprecated in one go - parts will be switched off when devicekit modules are ready
<eross> release is 1 month away? cool
<pwnguin> you've got multiple input devices with a wacom. hal doesn't have a good way to map one detected device to multiple inputs, I'm told
<Glengrant> sisif: assmuning NM - right click on icon - "Connection Information"
<sisif> Glengrant, I`m using WICD as NM
<Glengrant> sorry - never used WICD
<sisif> I like it better that NM
<sisif> Ha. I`m just loving Google Chrome for linux
<sisif> It`s WAY faster that FIrefox
<sisif> *than
<Glengrant> FF got way faster recently too
<sisif> Which version ?
<eross> is there an inherent evil in google? or is it my imagination?
<sisif> eross, like MS in the early days ? :D
<eross> think i'm too paranoid
<Glengrant> to me extensions are a killer feature in favour of FF - but I also have Chrome installed and looking forward to what they'll achieve with their extensions
<BUGabundo> boas noutes
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> sisif: you would be better off with Chromium instead
<Glengrant> eross - it makes sense to be wary - but so far google didn't seriously mess up - and they can't really risk it - competition is only a click away
<helios102> google is evil.. but a nicer kind of evil
<BUGabundo> Glengrant: I'm using FF 3.7
<sisif> Glengrant, have to agree with you on the extension part. If chrome had that, I will be next to perfect
<Glengrant> ms could get away with a lot because people are very dependent on their oos - its different for search and mail, etc...
<sisif> BUGabundo, chromium take some fiddling to install. As for Chrome - dpkg -i : D
<Glengrant> anybody got an idea why I cant install eclipse on karmic - it complains about dependencies
<sisif> --f ?
<Glengrant> I'm trying to avoid that
<helios102> glengrant: i need to install that so i'll give it a go now
<Glengrant> good luck - lemme know how it went after the smoke cleared :-)
<sisif> Hmm. T -30 minutes and I`m off to home :P
<BUGabundo> sisif: that's seems MUCH more work LOLOL
<BUGabundo> and no updates
<BUGabundo> just add the ppa (even cooler now in karmic) and be done with it
<BUGabundo> Glengrant: try aptitude
<sisif> BUGabundo, you are referring to Chromium vs Chrome ?
<technot> quick question, does anyone know how often gnome polls the gconf xml file? i've made a change from ssh console, and i'm awaiting my allready logged in gnome to see the change and fire up vino-vnc ;-P
<Glengrant> helios - I could try on my VM first
<helios102> na its ok
<Glengrant> just started VB :-)
<BUGabundo> sisif: its build for your distro version and not generic, it has community support (aka fta from ububntu-mozillateam)
<technot> the command i used was: "dbus-launch gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true"
<sisif> BUGabundo, link please
<helios102> i need a slap.. when i saw VB i thought Visual Basic lol
<sisif> :P
<technot> *slap* :)
<BUGabundo> sisif: google: chromium ppa :)
<Glengrant> [slap]!
 * BUGabundo slaps helios102 
<sisif> [slap] [/slap]
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<sisif> BUGabundo, thank you kindly
<helios102> *hangs head* i deserved that
<helios102> i think ive solved the eclipse problem
<technot> noone knows how often gnome polls/rereads the gconf2 config ?
<helios102> if u keep searching the package it says wont be installed u get to a lib
<Glengrant> helios - I just tried aptitude install eclipse - dont work - dependencies look for one version while another is in repo
<helios102> install that
<Glengrant> example: eclipse-platform-gcj: Depends: eclipse-platform (= 3.2.2-5ubuntu3) but 3.4.1-1 is to be installed.
<helios102> yep now search for eclipse-platform
<helios102> etc..
<helios102> untill it succesfully installs
<helios102> until*
<technot> you can specify version you wish to install. apt-get install eclipse-platform-3.2.2 etc
<Glengrant> tks - but I'll wait - dont need it much right away - I'm keeping it close to default on purpose
<helios102> fair enough
<Glengrant> does anybody here use a Mobility Radeon 4670 ATI graphics card?
<helios102> my internets going very slow tonight.. 35 mins remaining
<genii> erUSUL: Ah, nice, wasn't aware of that method. I've been setting it the other way
<Rods_Tiger> will google-gadgets work in 9.10?
<genii> Wrong channel...
<DBO> anyone else having issues getting fallback icons to show up?
<sisif> BUGabundo, when I try to add the key, I get this error "HTTP Error 404: Not Found" ..
<BUGabundo> what add key ?
<sisif>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<Nafai> Ooo, nice
<BUGabundo> sisif:            ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<Nafai> I didn't know about add-apt-repository
<BUGabundo> just that
<technot> does anyone know how often gnome rereads gconf2 config when logged in?
<BUGabundo> sisif: forgot /ppa
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> techno are you going to ask that every 15 min?
<sisif> That`s not what they say on the website :P
<technot> BUGabundo: well, no. but i'm getting no respons :\
<BUGabundo> I wonder why
<BUGabundo> sisif: that was taken (Copy paste) from the site
<technot> `?
<BUGabundo> :)
<sisif> Uhum :p
<technot> if there is something wrong with my question, please tell me instead of getting all high anf mighty on me with "i wonder why".
<sisif> BUGabundo, either way, it get`s stuck at download the key
<BUGabundo> sisif: yah I've found that some keys just get stuck
<BUGabundo> either a bug on LP, or the key server
<BUGabundo> I should look into it
<sisif> Rather the key server ..
<BUGabundo> but I don't have the time :(
<sisif> "gpg: keyserver timed out"
<BUGabundo> technot: its no the question. is the fact no one here knows.
<Trewas> technot: afaik gconf does not reread configs from the disk while it is running, you'll have to change them with gconftool/gconf-editor
<BUGabundo> sisif: please send an email to rt@ubutnu.com
<BUGabundo> thanks
<technot> according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981&page=4 it will :)
<technot> just nonoe specified how long :\
<sisif> BUGabundo, with ? o_0
<technot> thanks anyway :)
<technot> guess it'll start up eventually ;p
<BUGabundo> sisif: gpg keyserver timeouts
<sisif> Ok
<technot> unless ofc something changed on the matter ofc :p
<technot> gnite
<sisif> g`nite
<sisif> BUGabundo, email sent
<BUGabundo> sisif: thanks!
<sisif> BUGabundo, no problem
<sisif> OK, 12 AM . Time for me go be heading home. Thanks for all the info guys :)
<BUGabundo> bye
<helios102> Glengrant: eclipse has installed fine
<sisif> Hello again :P
<sisif> BUGabundo, it seems that my brightness is working now. Though the controls are kinda erratic, at least it`s an improvement
<penguin42> the daily builds of chromium seem to have been a little flaky the last couple of days
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> so have FF
<BluesKaj> chromium has become slow and clunky lately ...think I may dump it til the thing's fixed
<penguin42> hmm - unless it's something at the library level?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: still FAST here
<BUGabundo> remember it now enables plugins
<BUGabundo> maybe you should turn that off and see if it makes a diff
<penguin42> nah I've been running it with plugins for weeks
 * cwillu_at_work downgrades to bash 3.2.  Again.
<JanC> cwillu_at_work: why?
<cwillu_at_work> JanC, menu-complete is broken in bash 4
<cwillu_at_work> won't complete filenames only folder names
<cwillu_at_work> and I can't stand normal complete (which works fine)
<BUGabundo> aahahaha
<BUGabundo> I can't leave without autocomplete
<cwillu_at_work> I don't live without autocomplete
<cwillu_at_work> but normal complete is braindead :p
<BUGabundo> I use it so much
<JanC> ah right, there was some issue with completion, but there are workarounds for that?
<BUGabundo> I try to use it everywhere
<cwillu_at_work> bind 'tab: menu-complete' to see what I mean
<BUGabundo> before I see it can't be done
<cwillu_at_work> do that, and then type "cd /b<tab>"
<cwillu_at_work> hit tab multiple times
<cwillu_at_work> and rejoice
<cwillu_at_work> and then do "cat /etc/bas<tab>" and cry
<cwillu_at_work> downgrading to 3.2 fixes it
<cwillu_at_work> "fixes"
<cwillu_at_work> bug #418962 :p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418962 in bash "[karmic] [regression] menu-complete in bash no longer completes filenames." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418962
<Uuu> bash or Ubuntu related bug?
<cwillu_at_work> haven't tried a pure bash yet
<cwillu_at_work> #bash just bit my head off for asking while daring to use an alpha os :p
<JanC> there is a bug in normal bash completion too
<penguin42> I guess it could be any one of the completion additions
<cwillu_at_work> works fine with bind 'tab: complete' though
<JanC> where it breaks with directory names that have spaces in them...
<cwillu_at_work> I doubt it's related to that
<uni4dfx> Karmic is funny: $ mount X --> "mount: /dev/sdb6 already mounted or /media/X busy"; $ umount X --> "umount: X: not mounted"
<JanC> cwillu_at_work: #bash people don't like bug reports?  ;)
<cwillu_at_work> oddly enough :p
<cwillu_at_work> actually, I lied before;  if I remove all of bash-completions and bash-completions.d, bash 4 works properly
<cwillu_at_work> so I guess it could be
<uni4dfx> how do i force mount this?
<cwillu_at_work> uni4dfx, back up a step
<cwillu_at_work> uni4dfx, sudo lsof|grep sdb6
 * jarnos can't start openoffice.org
<cwillu_at_work> that'll tell you what's using it
<uni4dfx> cwillu_at_work: fsck.ext3 1840 root 3u BLK 8,22 0x20580f0000 2163 /dev/sdb6
<cwillu_at_work> or the same thing with /media/X instead of sdb6
<penguin42> jarnos: Seems OK here - just opened writer
<cwillu_at_work> uni4dfx, so, uh, wait for fsck to finish :p
<cwillu_at_work> or kill it at your peril
<uni4dfx> hmm
<jarnos> penguin42, I get error message in terminal: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libicuuc.so.40: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<uni4dfx> strange, it didn't inform me it would be doing anything
<penguin42> jarnos: Should be in /usr/lib
<penguin42> jarnos: Owned by the libicu40 package
<cwillu_at_work> uni4dfx, ext3 gets auto-fsck'd every so many mounts
<uni4dfx> i realize
<uni4dfx> but why did it boot before it finished :D
<cwillu_at_work> why shouldn't it boot?
<cwillu_at_work> if it's not needed to boot, why wait?
<cwillu_at_work> yes, it could probably use better notification that something is happening, but blocking the desktop just for a non-root device is just silly :p
<uni4dfx> uhm, i don't think the end user is going to be very happy when they see one of their partitions is inaccessible
<cwillu_at_work> yes, but that's a notification issue, not a "the system let me boot" issue
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: I think the difficulty is determining what is safe to do that with - you might part of your home directory on there or some apps
<cwillu_at_work> that said, filing a bug is always a good idea
<darkham> hi, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.manifest , gnome 2.28 is out?
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, it was in /media, which is as safe a bet as you can make
<penguin42> that's what 'About' says
<uni4dfx> cwillu_at_work: well this is my primary data partition, so i can't really do much without it
<cwillu_at_work> uni4dfx, browse reddit while you wait
<penguin42> uni4dfx: You can turn the checks off; but ask yourself this punk - are you feeling lucky?
<cwillu_at_work> or run usplash from a console if you really feel the need to look at the boot splash while it fsck's :p
<uni4dfx> i'll survive
<uni4dfx> i'm just worried about most ubuntu users who won't have any idea what's going on
<cwillu_at_work> so, file a bug
<penguin42> doesn't it have a 'press .... to skip?'
<cwillu_at_work> on /media mounts?
<uni4dfx> penguin42: it didn't even say it would do this
<penguin42> hmm
<cwillu_at_work> i.e. mounts that don't block bootup?
<cwillu_at_work> File. The. Bug.
<uni4dfx> maybe it is my fault though
<uni4dfx> where should i have mounted my secondary hard drive instead of /media?
<cwillu_at_work> filethebugfilethebugfilethebug (please?)
<Ian_> uni4dfx: /mnt/mountpoint
<Ian_> or /media/mountpoint
<penguin42> is everyone finding things like USB drives automount themselves at boot - and are there any settings associated with it?
<uni4dfx> Ian_: it is on /media/X at the moment, and apparently it was a bad idea
<uni4dfx> cwillu_at_work: i'll file it, don't panic
<cwillu_at_work> uni4dfx, it wasn't a bad idea, but there's a bug that you need to file, regarding the lack of notification on mount issues :)
<DanaG> Tue Sep 22 08:22:37 PDT 2009
<uni4dfx> oh and another thing
<DanaG> hwclock fail.
<uni4dfx> in Jaunty, there was a notification
<uni4dfx> in usplash
<uni4dfx> for that exact same partition
<uni4dfx> maybe the switch to xsplash broke this?
<cwillu_at_work> no, the switch to upstart fixed it
<cwillu_at_work> but there still needs to be a desktop notification
<uni4dfx> oh i see
<cwillu_at_work> but blocking the boot on /media mounts was a bug, or at least, an undesirable feature
<uni4dfx> well
<cwillu_at_work> it only prevents you from doing things, it doesn't enable anything
<uni4dfx> the boot should be fine
<uni4dfx> it should prevent logging into gdm
<cwillu_at_work> ugh
<cwillu_at_work> no, no it shouldn't
<uni4dfx> well not prevent
<uni4dfx> but there should be an "are you sure" dialog
<cwillu_at_work> no
<cwillu_at_work> it should have an indicator saying "this is happening"
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Many apps might screw up if you start up without some stuff mounted
<uni4dfx> "this is happening, you will be screwed because you will have to reboot your system later or handle the situation using our beloved terminal"
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, apps that break when something in /media is unmounted are broken
<cwillu_at_work> uni4dfx, "Disk checking proceeding on /media/X: 57%"
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: Hmmm, I'm not sure - what about things like if your desktop background was set from a photo on there? Or the media directory from your music player was on there?
<cwillu_at_work> you don't need to reboot, or use the terminal, you just need to know that something is happening
<uni4dfx> so with osd-notify?
<uni4dfx> that could work
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, the desktop background is copied into .config, and the music player already needs to handle things going away in media, that's the point of media
<jarnos> penguin42, after I reinstalled libicu40, I can open Oo.o :)
<penguin42> jarnos: Is it a missing dependency?
<cwillu_at_work> osd-notify or an indicator icon (probably an icon, because it's long'ish lived)
<uni4dfx> cwillu_at_work: the problem was, i logged in, and immediately dropbox wanted to change the location because it couldn't access that /media partition
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: I know Rhythmbox takes it particularly badly
<cwillu_at_work> bugs that should be filed
<penguin42> it already is
<jarnos> penguin42, It was installed before
<penguin42> jarnos: But how did it let you remove it?
<jarnos> penguin42, I newer did remove it. I used apt-get install --reinstall
<penguin42> jarnos: Hmm that shouldn't be necessary
<uni4dfx> it's not a bug... apps can't simply ignore missing partitions
<penguin42> uni4dfx: Well... it's a matter of what they do about it - Rhythmbox is very unfriendly and basically takes ages to remove your media database and readd it if you restart it after the media comes back - it could pop up a little dialog saying it's missing and not screw things up
<jarnos> penguin42, here's the output of the reinstall: http://pastebin.ca/1575829
<uni4dfx> penguin42: agree there, but it would be even better if this didn't have to happen at all
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: What are the semantics an app should follow? e.g. should it just display a dialog and carry on? Should it detect when the directory is mounted and realise?
<jarnos> penguin42, there was something wrong with openoffice.org-filter-binfilter I guess
<penguin42> jarnos: It looks like the previous install of that package broke
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, I'd say minimization of destructive behaviour.  Banshee handles it reasonably well, marking a file as unavailable, but not removing it from the database without an explicit action
<jarnos> penguin42, yes, I got some errors about openoffice.org-filter-binfilter in conjunction with latest upgrades.
<jarnos> I hope not anymore
<mezquitale> Karmic is unable to detect my keyboard, I cant I cant close applications using "alt-space bar" conbination, I cant press "alt-E" to open up Edit menu in applications, any idea how to fix that?
<cwillu_at_work> penguin42, apps that _deal_ with files likely to be stored on removable media should be aware of the conventions, but I'd settle for simple non-destructive behaviour as a minimum
<penguin42> mezquitale: Does alt-space do anything?
<cwillu_at_work> anything hal aware (such as media players) have no excuse
<penguin42> cwillu_at_work: yeh - I'm just a bit more worried where you move things like ~/Photos onto an external drive and symlink it - what should be the behaviour? Is that 'allowed'?
<cwillu_at_work> anything gnome should be using gvfs, which allows for handling these sorts of things in an intelligent way (or at least more than seeing an empty folder and assuming its supposed to use it as is)
<mezquitale>   penguin42 alt-spacebar does nothing as well as "alt-[KEY]", if I want to close xchat I cant press "alt-x", "alt-x" doesnt open up the menu
<DanaG> hwclock fail: it thinks it's ~8:30 AM here..... when it's really ~3:30 PM!
<cwillu_at_work> symlinks have to be resolved anyway.  in that instance, they'd just be a broken symlink, which should again be handled in a non-destructive way
<penguin42> mezquitale: Does your alt key do anything?
<cwillu_at_work> DanaG, dual boot by any chance?
<DanaG> nope, I was just trying to UEFI-boot... and it failed to load initramfs.
<DanaG> and then I got "hwclock exited with status 1".
<cwillu_at_work> DanaG, sounds like the usual "hwclock stores the time in utc, other operating systems occasionally store the local time"
<mezquitale>   penguin42 I can use "alt-tab" to change between applications but in the applications themselves alt key is not recognized
<cwillu_at_work> windows is bad for that, no idea what macos does
<DanaG> I have it set to store in local, though!
<penguin42> mezquitale: That's a bit odd then - that suggests the alt key works
<DanaG> cat /etc/adjtime  ...   LOCAL
<cwillu_at_work> DanaG, then the default probably got restored in a config file; it's braindead to store local time there though
<mezquitale> penguin42, yes, the alt key does work, i have seen this before when I installed ubuntustudio in my desktop,  I selected to detect my keyboard and it never did it correctly, choosing the default options usually works, not in karmic
<cwillu_at_work> DanaG, what does /etc/default/rcS | grep UTC say?
<penguin42> mezquitale: Go to system->preferences->keyboard and select the layout tab - has it got the 'model' right?
<cwillu_at_work> rather: grep UTC /etc/default/rcS
<DanaG> UTC=no
<mezquitale> penguin42, I selected to use "dell"  and "dell latitude series laptop" the Layout is "USA", it still doesn't work
<cwillu_at_work> (assuming your localtime is now correct via ntp) does "hwclock -w; hwclock -r " result it the right time in hwclock?
<cwillu_at_work> (that'll have to be sudo'd)
<penguin42> mezquitale: I'm not sure then; 2 suggestions, 1) highlight the layout and select layout options and check each one of the options,  2) I wonder if you've accidentally set a shortcut up that is just 'alt' and that's overriding everything else
<mezquitale> I didnt set up a shortcut I already went to "Layout" and in "Keyboard Model"  I selected the model for my laptop, still no dice
<mezquitale> ahhh... I think I see a winner "Alt/win" behaviour
<penguin42> mezquitale: Also, there is an option somewhere that lets you make all menu options have editable key bindings - it's dangerous, it's very easy to accdientally change an entry - I managed to bind 'S' in gnome-terminal to something which made life hard until I noticed
<DanaG> Actually, that layout is wrong... it should be "evdev managed keyboard"!
<kl_> penguin42: you was the one that could not type s in the terminal?
<mezquitale> DanaG, are you talking to me?
<penguin42> kl_: I was a week or two ago, I'm not sure if I was the same one, and I can't even remember if it was s, I think it was
<DanaG> yeah.
<mezquitale> DanaG, how can I configure the keyboard? should I send a bug report?
<webbb82> in order to get gnome-do to work rite i need to edit the xorg.conf file but karmic doesnt have one so i made one and it messed up my computer what should i do about this
<DanaG> hmm, what's not working with it set to evdev?
<kl_> penguin42: Good you found the problem
<mezquitale> DanaG, can you translate that into jaunty? what is "evdev"?? how do you set "it" to evdev?
<DanaG> evdev is the driver that Xorg uses for the keyboard.
<pandabear> i was trying to install ubuntu 9.10 alpha6 and the installer crashes right after it says "detecting hardware", wihch i assume is when its about to install grub
<DanaG> The desktop environment needs to know that, to be able to interpret keycodes correctly.
<webbb82> gnome-do docky is very very laggy and i was told to add a command to xorg.conf to fix this
<mezquitale> DanaG, how do I configure xorg.conf in karmic?  I cant find it in /etc/X11
<webbb82> thats the same question i have
<webbb82> lol
<kl_> mezquitale: just make a new one
<penguin42> it'll read your xorg.conf if you have one
<pandabear> anyone able to help with my install problem?
<DanaG> Is usplash supposed to be just plain gone?
<webbb82> i made a new one then it wouldmnnt let me log into gnome
<mezquitale> kl_, do you know what I should type in the xorg.conf that Ill create
<mezquitale> webbb82, rofl Im about to create a xorg.conf, now I'm worried.  Have you tried going into a console and renaving the xorg.conf file and rebooting?
<kl_> mezquitale: Not sure if this command works sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pandabear> i was trying to install ubuntu 9.10 alpha6 and the installer crashes right after it says "detecting hardware", wihch i assume is when its about to install grub
<mezquitale> kl_, i dont want to try that in karmic since I have no idea what it's going to do to my resolution, I'll rather try something else and if I end up doing that I'll probably want to be able to boot up into jaunty first
<kl_> pandabear: Try a daily cd. Since alpha 6 is a bit unstable.
<pandabear> kl_: it was the same in alpha5, but you're saying a daily CD could fix it?
<penguin42> pandabear: If it doesn't I'd be sure to raise a bug on it giving as much info about your machine as possible - did any other linux work on it? What hardware is it?
<kl_> pandabear: Depends on what you want to test really. You can install jaunty and then upgrade to karmic to see if it breaks
<pandabear> penguin42: it has worked since ubuntu 8.04
<pandabear> kl_: can i install grub manually?
<kl_> pandabear: yes you can do that with your live cd
<penguin42> pandabear: OK, so that's a regression - best file a bug (after testing daily cd as suggested) - it might not be grub; and give lots of info about your machine
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-23
<pandabear> penguin42: its crashing on "install grub 2"
<pandabear> kl_: how would i do that, is there a guide?
<penguin42> (Does anyone know of a wiki/instructions to point pandabear at for describing his hardware)
<penguin42> pandabear: Oh right then  - grub it is; what's your hardware?
<pandabear> penguin42: q6600, intel dp35dp mobo, anything else you need to know?
<kl_> pandabear: yes there is a guide.
<penguin42> pandabear: Sounds fairly normal - any USB devices other than keyboard/mouse?
<mezquitale>   penguin42 I can actually use the "keyboard" applet to configure my keyboard to evdev, lets see if it works though, im going to reboot my xserver and see what happens, brb
<pandabear> penguin42: i'm installing off a usb drive
<pandabear> kl_: link pls?
<kl_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
 * penguin42 is curious about the evdev thing - what is that? If people are supposed to use that to deal with al lthis then why does the GUI still use other layouts?
<pandabear> kl_: it fails on the first step: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub sudo: grub: command not found
<penguin42> pandabear: Because you have grub2 now
<kl_> Are you on the live cd?
<pandabear> kl_: yes
<cwillu_at_work> oooo, is it possible?
<cwillu_at_work> has my jittering gedit been fixed?
<kl_> pandabear: cool
 * cwillu_at_work does a happy dance
 * cwillu_at_work realizes he's at work, and sits down.
<kl_> pandabear: if you scroll down a bit there is another method
<uni4dfx> btw, what happened to xvid codecs in medibuntu for karmic
<pandabear> kl_: the recover grub2 method?
<kl_> pandabear: Which require you to chroot into your system
<cwillu_at_work> uni4dfx, you'd need to talk to medibuntu for that, it's not an ubuntu project afaik
<cwillu_at_work> uni4dfx, that said, you can probably use the jaunty medibuntu repository just fine
<uni4dfx> k, just thought someone might know
<cwillu_at_work> (presuming you need something beyond what ubuntu-restricted-extras gives you
<kl_> pandabear: so make a folder /media/root
<pandabear> kl_: this is what is in the grub entry now http://pastebin.ca/1575859
<pandabear> kl_: is that normal?
<kl_> pandabear: And what is in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<pandabear> kl_: nothing
<kl_> pandabear: Not good
<pandabear> kl_: what can i do to fix it?
<kl_> pandabear: you need to update it with update-grub command. But you need to mount your harddisk first
<pandabear> kl_: i already did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pandabear> kl_: i did sudo update-grub and now /boot/gurb/gurb.cfg is full of text
<kl_> pandabear: You are fast. But that is good. Tink you can past it?
<pandabear> kl_: sure one sec
<pandabear> kl_: http://pastebin.ca/1575867
<mezquitale> penguin42, I found the problem, it's the "alt" to the right of my spacebar, the "alt" key to the left of my spacebar works as expected
<kl_> pandabear: Well time to install grub to your mbr
<maco> mezquitale: whats wrong with altgr?
<penguin42> mezquitale: Ah, that's normal - the one to the right is often called alt-gr
<pandabear> kl_: grub-install /dev/sda?
<kl_> pandabear: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<pandabear> kl_: that exact command?
<kl_> pandabear: yea
<pandabear> kl_: done, reboot now?
<mezquitale> maco, when I press the right "alt" key in an application it does nothing, suppose I want to go to the "edit" menu, usually I press "alt-e" but it's not working with the "alt" key to the right of my spacebar, the "alt" key to the left of my keyboard works as expected
<kl_> pandabear: assuming that sda1 is /
<pandabear> kl_: it is
<maco> mezquitale: ah ok. thats because the right alt is for changing keyboard
<maco> mezquitale: its AltGr. press it and e at the same time and youre typing é
<pandabear> kl_: reboot time?
<kl_> pandabear: good it should give you a message
<maco> at least if youre using international keyboard
<kl_> pandabear: Like Installation finished
<pandabear> kl_: http://pastebin.ca/1575871
<mezquitale> maco, I press the right "alt" key and e and I get a normal "e"
<pandabear> kl_: does that mean sdb and sdc will be mounted at startup too?
<kl_> pandabear: you need to set those in fstab
<mezquitale>   let me reboot into redmond and see if the right "alt" key works, brb
<maco> mezquitale: is your right alt set to "compose" or "third level chooser" in keyboard settings?
<maco> ooook then
<kl_> pandabear: but before you boot we need to see if /dev/sda1 is bootable
<pandabear> kl_: sure, how
<kl_> pandabear: So fdisk -l
<kl_> pandabear: if you see a * (asterisk) then it should be fine
<pandabear> kl_: cannot open /proc/partitions
<kl_> pandabear: with sudo?
<pandabear> kl_: this is running under "root@ubuntu"
<kl_> pandabear: just try with sudo. It sometimes messed up
<pandabear> kl_: same result
<kl_> pandabear: strange you are not chrooting..
<kl_> pandabear: Well do you have a jaunty live cd?
<pandabear> kl_: yea, but this PC has no cd drive, and currently running off a usb drive, so i need to get it installed :s
<pandabear> kl_: when i use chroot, should the username that comes up be the one of the installed system or the livecd under root?
<kl_> pandabear: It will chroot as root
<pandabear> kl_: but root on the livecd or root on the installed system?
<kl_> pandabear: root on the installed system
<pandabear> kl_: its using root@ubuntu, but the hostname i set for the system is "pandabear@linux"
<kl_> pandabear: Let us try to chroot the system to check if that one is working.
<pandabear> kl_: sure, how do i do that?
<kl_> pandabear: mount -t sysfs none /mnt/sys
<kl_> pandabear: mount -t proc none /mnt/proc
<pandabear> kl_: mount: mount point /mnt/sys does not exist
<kl_> type ls /mnt
<pandabear> only boot
<mezquitale> maco, how can I make the "alt" key to the right of my spacebar behave just like the "alt" key to the left of my spacebar???
<pandabear> kl_: only boot
<maco> mezquitale: is your right alt set to "compose" or "third level chooser" in keyboard settings?
<maco> mezquitale: if so, unset that, maybe?
<kl_> pandabear: What do you have in /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc?
<pandabear> kl_: sdb is a storage drive with just files, sdc is the usb drive i'm booting from
<kl_> pandabear: You have other partitions other than /dev/sda1 like /dev/sda2?
<mezquitale> maco do you know under what menu I can find those options??
<pandabear> kl_: in gparted sda2 says extended and sda5 is under sda2 and says swap
<kl_> pandabear: does it say that sda1 is bootable? See under flag
<pandabear> kl_: nope, and under mount point sda1 says "/mnt, /target"
<kl_> pandabear: can you umount /mnt
<pandabear> kl_: how?
<kl_> pandabear: umount /mnt
<pandabear> kl_: umount: /mnt: not mounted
<maco> mezquitale: system -> preferences -> keyboard
<mezquitale>  maco I found it, I unchecked it, do I need to reboot my machine to enable it
<kl_> pandabear: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<maco> mezquitale: *might* need to log out. go try it and if t doesnt work, log out &in
<pandabear> kl_: done
<kl_> pandabear: ls /mnt
<mezquitale> Maco under "Key to Choose 3rd level" I unclicked "right alt",  that's what I was supposed to do, right?
<maco> mezquitale: yeah sounds right
<mezquitale> maco, ok im going torestart my xserver and see what happens, brb
<kl_> pandabear: What do you see?
<pandabear> kl_: bin  boot  cdrom  dev  etc  home  initrd.img  lib  lost+found  media  mnt  opt	proc  root  sbin  selinux  srv	sys  tmp  usr  var  vmlinuz
<kl_> pandabear: mount -t sysfs none /mnt/sys
<pandabear> kl_: done
<kl_> mount -t proc none /mnt/proc
<kl_> mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<kl_> pandabear: mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
<pandabear> kl_: the first 2 before?
<kl_> pandabear: mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<kl_> pandabear: Do those too
<pandabear> kl_: i'm sorry, all of the commands after i wrote "done"?
<kl_> pandabear: yes
<kl_> pandabear: You need them too
<pandabear> kl_: done
<kl_> pandabear: mount -t sysfs none /mnt/sys
<kl_> mount -t proc none /mnt/proc
<kl_> mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<kl_> mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
<kl_> mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<kl_> pandabear: That is all of them
<kl_> pandabear: Then chroot /mnt
<pandabear> kl_: root@ubuntu:/# mount -t sysfs none /mnt/sys mount: none already mounted or /mnt/sys busy mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /mnt/sys
<kl_> pandabear: I just rewrote it for clarity
<kl_> pandabear: Did you type chroot /mnt ?
<pandabear> kl_: yes
<kl_> pandabear: The name should change to something like root@xxx
<pandabear> kl_: still root@ubuntu
<kl_> pandabear: ok
<kl_> pandabear: we are going to update your system so you will not get any problems
<kl_> pandabear: apt-get update
<pandabear> kl_: sure
<kl_> pandabear: apt-get dist-upgrade
<pandabear> kl_: Failed to open connection to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success '/usr/bin/dbus-send --system --dest=org.debian.apt --type=signal /org/debian/apt org.debian.apt.CacheChanged' E: Sub-process returned an error code
<mezquitale> maco,  I found the answer! "Alt and Meta are on the Alt keys" under "Alt/Win Behavior"
<kl_> pandabear: Well then you know that your karmic is broken :)
<pandabear> kl_: great :D
<pandabear> kl_: what should i do now?
<kl_> pandabear: Well you could try to download and install something else. it is alpha released
<pandabear> kl_: i guess :(
<kl_> pandabear: Alpha6 is very unstable for some system
<kl_> pandabear: If you really want to test out then you could try out a daily cd image
<pandabear> kl_: you think this will be fixed for final?
<kl_> pandabear: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<kl_> pandabear: That is likely.
<pandabear> ok, ty for your time kl_ :)
<kl_> pandabear: No problems
<kl_> pandabear: I gotta go sleep now
<pandabear> kl_: night night :)
<localhost__> how can i limit my own pc....? i m using ubuntu
<LucidLynx> when is karmic going to be released?
<wastrel> october
<LucidLynx> is there a specific date for it?
<Dai> check the release schedule?
<dto> i cannot seem to encode mp3s with any program (lame, sox, ecasound) no matter what i install from synaptic
<dto> what am i missing?
<judgen> does the keyserver time out for anyone else at the moment?
<LucidLynx> thanks
<zebrafusion> hello alpha friends
<zebrafusion> an update within the last 2 hours housed my system, my touchpad no longer works, compiz is fried and x's responsiveness is dropped down by 10x
<zebrafusion> hosed*
<zebrafusion> is there anyway to revert?
<zebrafusion> a recent update...
<zebrafusion> I cannot use my laptop mouse...
<zebrafusion> hi
<zebrafusion> someone please help me revert
<zebrafusion> everything was perfect, then my last update flushed my mouse, x and compiz
<zebrafusion> help
<Pici> zebrafusion: Best to figure out what packages were updated and then work from there to determine what broke
 * Crashbit pira pal sobre
<zebrafusion> Pici: I was hoping there was a more elegent solution
<zebrafusion> that hurts my head thinking about
<webbb82> im having a crisis i dont know if i want to go back to jaunty or stickk  with karmic there are a few things i cant do i n karmic that i could in jaunty
<Pici> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zebrafusion> webbb82: take a deep breath amigo
<webbb82> i dunno
<webbb82> i love how karmic is but i cant get gnome do docky to work rite
<zebrafusion> webbb82: too late amigo I'm in the same boat
<zebrafusion> we're just along for the ride now
<webbb82> lol
<FloridaGuy> is alpha6 worth following the upgrade instructions/
<zebrafusion> FloridaGuy: trust the source
<jamiejackson> hi folks, i could use some help with installing to a pair of drives with raid and lvm. i read that grub2 can handle this setup (i think). i don't have a problem partitioning and getting that part set up, however, what i don't know is where/how to install the boot loader. my drives are sda and sdb. i've got swaps in sda1 and sdb1 and the raid goes across sda2/sdb2. where do i specify that the bootloader goes?
<FloridaGuy> zebrafusion, i was reading it on ....   http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6  ....im in 9.04 right now
<Pici> funkyHat: What do you mean? Are you asking if you should upgrade or if you should follow the directions when you upgrade?
<FloridaGuy> is it worth upgradeing from 9.04 to alpha6 right now
<Cynthia> Update Manager is offering me a partial upgrade; is this safe?
<Pici> FloridaGuy: If you're not comfortable with fixing a potentially broken system or logging bugs, then no.
<FloridaGuy> Pici, fixing broken systems...still do that in 9.04 from time to time
<test34> is it normal that you need to enter your password to see if there is anymore updates available by hitting the "check" button but if you wait you can see the new available updates without the password
<test34> (in other words the package list gets updated in the background automatically but you can't ask it to update it on demand without the password)
<afv> hi
<afv> if i reconnect my mouse it won't "react".. (won't move, won't click, etc.)
<afv> after today's updates
<afv> anyone with same problem?
<test34> afv, what type of mouse ? usb ? ps2?
<afv> usb
<afv> ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical
<test34> did you check dmesg?
<afv> [31643.230354] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<afv> [31643.402339] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<afv> [31643.420777] input: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input13
<afv> [31643.420968] generic-usb 0003:045E:0040.0004: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0
<Cynthia> afv: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ in the future for >3-line pastes
<afv> >3-line, ok :)
 * Lars_G floats thorough
<Cynthia> well, >= 3
<afv> sure :p
<test34> so many updates... the developers are staying busy
<Cynthia> test34: the last update manager run here said it had 106 updates, but 4 were unchecked, and partial upgrades have caused problems earlier in the alpha cycle
<Cynthia> earlier today, that was 92 updates :D
<test34> I had 190
<test34> last time was yesterday
<Cynthia> I updated last night before going to bed
<test34> ah
<test34> so I should not restart?
<Cynthia> you might have problems if you do
<test34> ok thanks
<test34> I guess I'll take the chance.. I have my boot cd handy..
<test34> brb
<afv> i got this at dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276172/
<afv> test34, i got this at dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276172/
<test34> it seems to work fine for me but I still get a few errors at boot like: fsck.ntfs not found, problems enumerating USB devices
<test34> sorry I don't know afv
<afv> ok. thanks
<Lars_G> it seems my suspend brokeness steems from acpi
<Lars_G> me thinks the acpi lid state is not working well
<jamiejackson> i've got my raid and lvm set up, but i don't know how to get grub2 going with this setup. can anyone help?
<Cynthia> test34: I had to wait a bit for my sudo privilege to drop, but I attempted your Update Manager check thing, and it didn't download the new package list before getting back to Reading state information
<Cynthia> test34: did you cancel, or enter a wrong password?
<test34> Cynthia, what I mean is that if I do: System - Administration - Update Manager - Check, then it ask for the password, but if I go to System - Administration - Update Manager without hitting "check", I can see the available updates from the automated updated package list without entering any passwords... you would think it would also let you update the database manually without any password (using the "check" button)
<Cynthia> test34: oh, you mean like the daily update check or whatever?
<Cynthia> test34: the apt package list has to be locked and updated by root, and the daily update check runs as root too
<test34> yes the problem I think might be that it is not asking for any password for the automatic daily update?
<test34> or the problem could also be that it is asking for a password for the manual update (System - Administration - Update Manager - Check)
<Cynthia> test34: it wouldn't know where to ask the password, or to whom: on a console or on the GUI? to all admins or to just one?
<test34> shouldnt they both be the same
<test34> both ask for a password or both dont ask (they is no security risk I think)
<Cynthia> so the daily update check runs under cron, and is added by an administrator (the password check is done when you open the Software Sources dialog)
<Cynthia> cron runs under root, which solves that part
<test34> ok
<JanC> the automatic update doesn't need a password because it's run as root
<webbb82> i keep trying to install amarok but i get this error amarok-utils:
<webbb82>  Depends: libtag-extras0 but it is not going to be installed
<Cynthia> I know it's inconsistent, but both do need a password check
<JanC> actually, AptDaemon & PackageKit might make it possible to update the package list without a password...
<JanC> and if you want to fiddle with your system, 'sudo apt-get update' can be passwordless too  ;)
<test34> it would be good to ask for a password to do the actual update
<JanC> you can't ask for passwords for automatic package list updates
<Cynthia> Woot, 111 updates and no partiaul upgrade now
<webbb82> why would synaptic sayn this amarok:
<webbb82>  Depends: amarok-utils but it is not going to be installed
<webbb82>  Depends: libtag-extras0 but it is not going to be installed
<JanC> because then they won't be automatic anymore  ;)
<bjsnider> webbb82, do a dist-upgrade
<webbb82> i already did
<bjsnider> then do a regular one
<webbb82> apt-get upgrade?
<JanC> I'd suggest to just wait
<bjsnider> yes
<test34> JanC, you are right, so I think a user should be allowed to update the package list if he is able to see it after its been automatically updated
<webbb82> Reading state information... Done
<webbb82> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<webbb82> brian@aspire:~$
<webbb82> both and nothing to upgrade
<JanC> test34: like I said, AptDaemon & the PackageKit daemon could do that (with the help of PolicyKit)
<JanC> webbb82: just wait
<webbb82> just wait?? for what
<JanC> webbb82: looks like packages are building but not all of them are uploaded yet
<webbb82> oh
<test34> JanC, I guess I'll file a bug then
<bjsnider> not all published, not uploaded
<JanC> so, parts of a new Amarok are on the server and others not
<JanC> bjsnider: also possible  ;)
<webbb82> i get it thanks i was going insane trying to figure out what was going on
<bjsnider> how long have you got that message?
<webbb82> today
<bjsnider> all day? hours?
<webbb82> 20 hours
<bjsnider> well, that's not the issue then
<JanC> and what mirror do you use...
<bjsnider> it doesn't take that long
<webbb82> i dunno
<JanC> bjsnider: unless they are separate source packages and one FTBFS
<bjsnider> try using main
<JanC> anyway, when testing karmic, I always use the main central servers from Canonical
<webbb82> i had some other ppa's in my source list i took them off and ill try again
<Cynthia> I use the closest mirror option
<bjsnider> it can take awhile for stuff to filter down to the mirrors
<Cynthia> I know, but I'm patient :)
<bjsnider> you're a patient?
<bjsnider> no, i'm a patient
<Cynthia> At which hospital?
<bjsnider> it works fine for the stable distro, because there are so few updates
<bjsnider> at the one they send you to when all of the others reject you
<Cynthia> Yeah. But I don't encounter many showstopping bugs anymore, in a6
<JanC> if they update the mirror daily, and do so in the middle of an update of the main server...  ;)
<webbb82> i think i fixed it i took off these other karmic ppas and then did the upgrade and then it found a bunch to upgrade
<JanC> webbb82: heh, you had Amarok-related PPAs?
<webbb82> yes :(
<webbb82> im not a noob anymore but close enough to where i still do dumb noob stuff lol
<JanC> ah, that's often a source of problems, just remove them or if that doesn't help, remove the application with problems
<webbb82> i was trying to get a amarok addon that would let me synch my zen mp3 player to amarok
<JanC> hm
 * JanC tries not to rant about stupid crappy hardware  ;)
<bjsnider> zen?
<JanC> also, what does "sync" mean?
<Cynthia> Synchronise
<webbb82> ok so i got a dumb question  if i were to take off all my extra sources and then did a apt-get upgrade would it take me back to a fresh install,, more or less
<Cynthia> I.e. put the files from a playlist, or amarok library, onto the player
<JanC> if I want to sync my music collection to an MP3-player, it would need 300 MiB storage space?  ;)
<webbb82> synch as in let amarok read my zen mp3 player
<Cynthia> that's not the common definition of synchronising, but ok :o
<webbb82> sync sorry
<JanC> eh, 300 GiB I mean
<test34> synch is usually both ways?
<MFen> is anyone here into packaging python packages? i have a couple of debian-build/python questions
<virtuald> webb82 no but there's a ppa-purge script in some ppas
<Cynthia> yes test34, but those with iPods have gotten used to their player not being able to sync back with the hard drive even if the iPod would be good storage
<MFen> to start off with, how do you tell it to use your gpg-agent?  i'm using debhelper.mk and python-distutils.mk in my rules file
<JanC> webbb82: media players should support plain "USB Mass Storage" protocol, so that they work with any application (including nautilus & konqueror etc.)
<test34> JanC, many do
<MFen> second, when i run dch -i, it labels the change with my first name only, when DEBFULLNAME is set to my full name?
<test34> but probably not the apple's players
<MFen> if i don't manually fix it every time i run dch -i, of course, it can't find my secret key (which is listed with my full name in my keyring)
<JanC> test34: I know, it's only crappy hardware from Creative, Apple & Microsoft that doesn't  :P
<test34> JanC, crippled ;|
<JanC> crappy too
<test34> yes
<JanC> they don't even play Vorbis  ;)
<Cynthia> crappy because of crippling
<Cynthia> also, MFen: how do you tell *what* to use your gpg-agent?
<JanC> while several 10 USD made in China devices do  :P
<MFen> Cynthia: dpkg-buildpackage seems to be the command that does the signing, so that
<MFen> i know there are command line arguments, but python-distutils.mk doesn't set them.
<test34> JanC, but they only last a few months.. mostly all hardware suck one way or the other
<Cynthia> test34: I've had my non-AppleMicrosoftCreative player for about 3 years, it has seen my floor quite a few times :)
<JanC> test34: COWON iAudio device support Ogg Vorbis/Flac well, and they win every audio quality competition over Apple/Creative/etc.
<bjsnider> MFen, try using debuild -S -sa
<JanC> and they are probably not the only ones
<test34> Cynthia, lucky you I had to buy a a few players in the last 3 years
<test34> JanC, I'll give it a try then
<JanC> test34: and buying a 10 USD el cheapo device every year still beats 150 USD useless Apple thing   ;)
<JanC> (financially)
<MFen> bjsnider: thanks, trying that now
<JanC> yeah, building without a key might help to avoid that problem...  ;)
<test34> JanC, the $10 device you are talking about is not a COWON iAudio right?
<bjsnider> he can't if he wants to send it into a ppa, but he can if he just wants to use a local pbuilder or something
<Cynthia> JanC: but then the package can't be authenticated
<MFen> oh
<MFen> i want it for a ppa. :) -sa is not gonna work then
<JanC> test34: obviously, COWON is korean and not cheap
<bjsnider> MFen, yes it will
<JanC> test34: but they just work, have all the features you want, and support about a zillion formats  ;)
<bjsnider> is your key on the ubuntu keyring?
<MFen> no
<bjsnider> have you set up the ppa yet?
<MFen> well, i assume not
<MFen> yes
<bjsnider> you are required to send in your key before it will let you upload anything to it
<bjsnider> we can't just have any yo-yo sending stuff in
<MFen> oh, so the ppa will sign it for me? the signing at my end is superfluous?
<bjsnider> no, you sing it and then when you send it in it is authenticated as having come from you by matching it to the keyring
<MFen> well, didn't i just hear that -sa turns off signing?
<bjsnider> no it does not
<MFen> i have no idea what you told me to do then.
<MFen> "include original source", says dpkg-buildpackage. i don't see the connection
<bjsnider> i'm not sure what you're saying but i've sent a million packages into my ppas and i always use debuild -S -sa
<bjsnider> so use that
<JanC> MFen: I was thinking that if you're just building something locally, there is no need to sign  ;)
<JanC> of course, if you want to upload...
<MFen> ok, well, i'm going to try it and report back what happens
<MFen> anyone know about the other question? DEBFULLNAME is "Cory Dodt", but i'm getting "cory" in my changelog entries
<MFen> dch tries to be much to clever..
<MFen> ok. results: debuild -S -sa still asks me for my gpg password
<MFen> i'm trying to get rid of that.
<FloridaGuy> ready things on ubuntu 9.10.....where is people geting that ubuntu is trying for a 25 sec bootup....im already geting 20 sec on 9.04
<test34> FloridaGuy, 25 secs is with a Dell Mini 9 netbook
<test34> (as a reference)
<test34> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2009/09/ubuntu-910-alpha-6-released-boot-optimizations-arrive.ars
<FloridaGuy> ok
<MFen> they're moving the goalposts. "boot up" now means "load the kernel, run all the startup services, connect to the network, display the desktop, bring up all your favorite applications, edit all your favorite documents, and surf all your favorite websites"
<MFen> they hope to achieve this with parallelization, of course
<FloridaGuy> MFen, think 8 3 ghz cpu's 10 gig of ram..you could do that in just a few sec
<test34> using upstart
<test34> FloridaGuy, get an SSD as you HD
<FloridaGuy> $$$$$
<test34> then you should be able to get < 10 secs
<MFen> FloridaGuy: the bottleneck is the darn websites. they refuse to upgrade so ubuntu can boot faster
<test34> MFen, websites???
<MFen> see above lame joke
<test34> MFen, that has nothing to do with boot
<FloridaGuy> whats websites got to do with booting a os
<FloridaGuy> MFen, ill upgrade my pc..so you can load your websites faster
<MFen> but i'm only half kidding. that WILL be the benchmark in a few years. booting up the browser will be considered part of booting the OS.  it's going to be just one more system service that always has to work
<test34> unless you are using the cloud as your CPU
<FloridaGuy> if a os would use less resources...everything would boot faster
<test34> FloridaGuy,  try http://www.menuetos.net/
<test34> written in assembly
<FloridaGuy> opened befor i could blink
<test34> I haven't tried it in years, I might give it another try
<FloridaGuy> test34, so is it a linux distro or something of its owen
<test34> something of its own
<test34> "Menuet has no roots within UNIX or the POSIX standards, nor is it based on any operating system. The design goal has been to remove the extra layers between different parts of an OS, which normally complicate programming and create bugs."
<FloridaGuy> but can it use gnome or kde
<test34> probably not
<test34> FloridaGuy, why is gnome or KDE a necessity ?
<FloridaGuy> no...was just woundering
<test34> give it a try then and let me know if it's worth it
<MFen> seriously, though, does anyone know how to force this thing to use gpg-agent? i've had to type my password about 75 times in the last half hour
<FloridaGuy> MFen, type it a 1000000 more times
<MFen> that is not helpful
<JanC> MFen: I guess gpg-agent is not running, but gnome-keyring instead?  :-/
<JanC> or something like that
<FloridaGuy> well if i can type mine..you can type yours
<Pici> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<JanC> you need to check your environment
<MFen> 19699 gpg-agent --daemon
<MFen> it's running
<MFen> i have GPG_AGENT_INFO set
<JanC> MFen: and it points to the daemon?  ;)
<JanC> and the default config is to use the agent?
<MFen> well i used keychain to set it, which also starts the daemon, but there is a socket there
<JanC> MFen: does .gnupg/gpg.cong have a 'use-agent' line?
<JanC> conf
<MFen> nope. ok
<MFen> i don't normally use an agent.  if i set that, and the agent isn't running, will i get anything worse than a password prompt?
<JanC> I think it will fall back to a password prompt
<MFen> k
<JanC> AFAIK the agent is only used as a "cache"
<JanC> if not cached then ask passwd  ;)
<MFen> yeah, i know how it works. i've used it successfully before, just not with debuild
<MFen> that did the trick :)
<JanC> \o/
<MFen> :)
<iflema> 8 days... 2 minor issues= not bad. but... has anyone noticed how the occasional file dissapears?
<iflema> been happnen since i moved to ext4
<iflema> both in 9.04 and 9.10
<MFen> JanC: do you know anything about how dch randomly decides to change my name?
<iflema> happened 3 times now..... looks like a shutdown thing e.g shutdown with xine running dvb on reboot firmware gone...
<iflema> ?!?!?!?!?!
<iflema> thats the latest.... heres hope'n no..
<JanC> iflema: that should only happen on an unclean shutdown AFAIK
<JanC> like if you push the power button...
<JanC> or a crash
<iflema> if you call using user switcher an illegal shutdown
<JanC> no, it's kernel level
<iflema> she aint crashed yet
<JanC> although maybe, if your application waits to write...
<iflema> 9.10 that is
<iflema> im running as my main system... i knmow madness
<JanC> iflema: might be useful to file a bug
<iflema> like i said 3 times since the move to ext4 once in karmic that was the firmware problem
<JanC> AFAIK that sort of bugs in ext4 is supposes to be fixed by now
<holzmodem> hi, i must build a new kernel, since jaunty is the debian folder abstracted. so the debian folder is empty, how can i generate the necessary files?
<iflema> heres hope'n
<JanC> holzmodem: ?
<iflema> lol
<iflema> === ANYONE NOTICE PROBS WITH EXT4 ===
<holzmodem> if i checkout the files from git, apply my changes and run debuild, the buildprocess die, (cant find the changelog)
<JanC> holzmodem: maybe try the source package instead of git?
<Cynthia> iflema: in Jaunty, ext4 was available but not yet selected as default for new installs, and you had those reports from users of previously full files suddenly becoming empty, by the thousands
<Cynthia> iflema: surely it can't be that bad still
<iflema> jaunty was patched/hacked to function
<JanC> the empty fiels issue shoul be solved  ;)
<iflema> ext4 that is
<holzmodem> JanC, this was my second idea. but there must be a way to generate this files. I dont think the devs copy/paste it always
<JanC> but there were other issues with ext4
<iflema> i lost firmware
<iflema> shutdown with xine running dvb... on reboot firmware gone
<JanC> holzmodem: I suppose they have a separate git/bzr for that  ?
<iflema> ?????
<JanC> iflema: sounds weird indeed
<JanC> please search/file bug  ?
<iflema> only happeded one... i cant repeat it
<iflema> c
<iflema> ill check xine first
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<billybigrigger> 236 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 11 not upgraded.
<billybigrigger> Need to get 222MB of archives.
<billybigrigger> all from yesterday? lol wtf
<iflema> 154mb here...
<iflema> goodone
<billybigrigger> yeah no doubt
<billybigrigger> dev's are busy :P
<iflema> bring it on... me running 9.10 period....
<iflema> luvn the audio....
<iflema> reboot... fingers crossed
<iflema> lol
<iflema> wooooo
<iflema> few
<bullgard4> How can I determine if the newly released stable version 3.2.6 of ekiga will be included in Karmic's official release?
<billybigrigger> doubt that will happen
<iflema> cross fingers..... version ll be a close as possible
<hifi> karmic already has 3.2.5
<iflema> not so long ago i read empathy would replace pidgin and ekiga
<iflema> hope not
<iflema> bullgard4: http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/
<bullgard4> iflema: I would opt for not abandoning Ekiga. The concept of Empathy does not include all aspects of Ekiga.
<iflema> fully i want pidgin
<iflema> bullgaurd4: pidgin still included so....
<iflema> bullgard4: i did not see ekiga in status list....
<iflema> bullguard4: empathy on status list ver2.28
<bullgard4> iflema: In http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ Application categories > Applications > Package status for ekiga lists only "Package: Karmic" and "Version: 3.2.5.1ubuntu1".  I cannot find mentioning version 3.2.6.
<Cynthia> karmic@voltorb:~$ dpkg-query -W | grep ekiga : no output
<iflema> bullguard4: itll be available after release.... empathy might go live cd to keep size down for other apps out the box.....
<iflema> but dont quote me on that ;)
<iflema> remember cd-roms only 700 odd mb
<iflema> not eberyones got dvd-roms
<iflema> (:
<Ian_> i use USB sticks :p
<Ian_> goes sooo much faster
<bullgard4> iflema: I am going to present Ekiga at the Berlin Karmic release party next month in an illustrated talk. So I was curious if version 3.2.6 would be included. --  I understand that there are space restrictions on a CD.
<iflema> bullguard4: after release use customization kit to roll ya own..
<iflema> tis a new feature
<iflema> bullguard4: final freeze october 25
<iflema> bullguard4: interface freeze was october 10 , 7 days before Alph6 was released...
<Ian_> it's still september
<iflema> Ian_ not everyone can boot usb
<iflema> its the whole dialup/broadband inbetween type of drama
<iflema> offer this... cover hat
<iflema> that
<iflema> try make everyone happy
<iflema> WANTED PACKAGES CAN BE REPORTED AS BUGS - LISTED AS 'NEEDS PACKAGING'
<bullgard4> Cynthia: Ok.
<bullgard4> iflema: Where to report that?
<bullgard4> In Launchpad, but where there?
<iflema> need to register first i think username/password
<bullgard4> I am registered there.
<iflema> that is a good question... im sure thats how it works
<iflema> time is getting on.... feature freeze basically inforce
<iflema> interface freeze i mean
<iflema> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga
<iflema> bullguard4: looks like 3.2.5-x https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga
<AlanBell> bullgard4: check the version in Debian Sid, if the one you want is in there then put in a sync request
<AlanBell> bullgard4: is there a specific feature or fix you want?
<AlanBell> just checked and it isn't http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/ekiga
<bullgard4> AlanBell: To me an important issue is that Empathy consumes 80 - 90% CPU time of a Centrino Mobile Technology laptop. I consider that a regression. One Ubuntero told me that the developers are working on it. But release 3.2.5 has brought no progress in that, and neiher the change description of 3.2.6. mentions this problem. 3.2.6 has brought progress in the German translations, though.
<lodder> I upgraded to karmic from jaunty with dist-upgrade, it's a server installation. how do i upgrade the kernel and apperently lilo is installed could that have an issue when I upgrade the kernel?
<eagles0513875> morning
<pwnguin> man. have been having bad luck with karmic boot
<egonw> moin... I downloaded karmic-desktop-i386.iso but when booting the ISO in virtualbox it could not find the kernel... is that a known problem? (it worked fine for the amd64 one)
<edgy> Hi, why ffmpeg has no faac support? how can I enable it the easiest way?
<SandGorgon> how do I set a kernel flag - e.g. turning off NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS . Do I need to rebuild the kernel ?
<Tekno> no
<amartin> hi all, I have couple of things to report of karmic koala
<amartin> my usb dvd is not recognizable
<amartin> my mobile internet is not recognizable
<eagles0513875> amartin: file bugs here at launchpad.net so devs can see them and fix them
<eagles0513875> if you feel like they are significant bugs
<eagles0513875> if not since its still quite early not many people in here right now Amaranth
<eagles0513875> wrong person amartin
<amartin> oh, ok, I did this 3 times, but don't know if this is serious enough
<Amaranth> amartin: file bugs
<Amaranth> Telling people here will be absolutely zero to get your bugs fixed
<amartin> ok, I will report this
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> anyone know how to fix this: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main intltool 0.40.6-2
<ubuntu>   404 Not Found
<ubuntu> faield to fetch
<robin0800> ubuntu: its there for me
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: it means your not connected to the internet bro
<ubuntu> :d
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: try ping -c 2 www.google.com
<ubuntu> i have selectedm mirror for us and it was found.
<ubuntu> )
<eagles0513875> hummm strange
<eagles0513875> :)
<jpds> Very, considering they're the same servers.
<tremmons> ?
<Freak_NL> Hello #ubuntu+1. Should the indicator-applet-session thingy allow me to set the status for Empathy? The status submenu is greyed out for me.
<eagles0513875> hi tremmons
<amortvigil> how is the x solved for now?
<Freak_NL> Also, indicator-applet is always displaying a "null" entry, is anyone else seeing this?
<Amaranth> Freak_NL: Try again on thursday :)
<Freak_NL> Amaranth, upcoming update?
<Amaranth> yeah
<tremmons> are you at alha6
<tremmons> ?
<Freak_NL> Amaranth, good, no need to file a bug then
<Freak_NL> (alpha 6)
<robin0800> Freak_NL: Yes and I filed a bug because it crashes with Konversation
<tremmons> lol
<Freak_NL> And the indicator-applet?
<Freak_NL> It shows me "null" and empathy
<tremmons> whats doin???? pidgin
<robin0800> Freak_NL: Its not showing me anything its crashed
<egonw> moin... I downloaded karmic-desktop-i386.iso but when booting the ISO in virtualbox it could not find the kernel... is that a known problem? (it worked fine for the amd64 one)
<Freak_NL> robin0800, the joys of alpha releases :)
<robin0800> Freak_NL: I don't mind it Never worked properly Konversation had to be Open and not on toolbar to work
<tremmons> just wanted to mention... what a greating fucking os
<tremmons> thats not being sarcastic
<oldude67> is anyone else having a python-2.6 error when trying to use k3b?
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<oldude67> yup sure is
<ActionParsnip> might get an early release eh ;)
<egonw> yeah, I wish someone could confirm the kubuntu i386 iso is booting or not (it's not for me)
<ActionParsnip> egonw: did you md5 check it?
<oldude67> egonw, what burn program are you running as k3b is borked on mine.
<egonw> ActionParsnip: argh... should have thought of that...
<egonw> ActionParsnip: thanx!
<ActionParsnip> np
<egonw> ActionParsnip: I did get a boot prompt... but still stupid of me not to check that
<egonw> oldude67: was using VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> egonw: can save heartache as well as wasted disks
<egonw> well, for VirtualBox that does not matter :)
<ActionParsnip> egonw: true, still verifies that data for smooth sailing
<egonw> ActionParsnip: would be nice is FF did that automatically
<ActionParsnip> egonw: write a script for it ;)
<oldude67> havent tried virtualbox on this machine yet, i was worried it would bog down as i dont have enough memory to make it worth while.
<egonw> yeah, I'll put it on my todo list ...
<Sagaci> oldude67: how much ram do you have
<oldude67> thats on my to do list, how to right scripts..lol
<oldude67> 600 meg
<oldude67> it will run it, just really really slow.
<ActionParsnip> run a light DE and reduce ram
<ActionParsnip> like LXDE or FLWM
<oldude67> i thought about going to LXDE
<ActionParsnip> i use it, its sweeet
<oldude67> kde seems a bit bogged by it.
<ActionParsnip> oh hell yes, kde is massive
<oldude67> the only thing that does save me is the 2.5 gig intel processor.
<ActionParsnip> you can buy a gig of ram for the price of a pack of smokes
<oldude67> ya i know..lol
<oldude67> sa
<ActionParsnip> doubles your ram nicely :D
<darkham> it's gone gnome 2.28 upgrade?
<SuperLag> My GRUB menu loads an passes so fast, I don't see if there's an option for a recovery mode kernel to load. Is there, and what key would I press to get in?
<SuperLag> loads and passes, that is
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: that should give clues
<SuperLag> yeah... can't get there
<SuperLag> that's the point
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: use liveCD then
<SuperLag> It's installed in a VM, and something went wrong during the VMWare Tools install
<SuperLag> crap...
<SuperLag> I should have thought of that earlier. :)
<darkham> it's gone gnome 2.28 upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> darkham: can you write a full sentence, i dont understand yourquestion
<darkham> ok, excuse me, i only would to know if karmic had an almost full gnome 2.28 upgrade
<darkham> as is in karmic daily live
<ActionParsnip> darkham: i have this: http://pastebin.com/f17c149aa
<ActionParsnip> i'm on karmic but fully updated
<darkham> strange
<darkham> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.manifest
<darkham> this is the package list in the daily build
<Bauldrick> I've had this problem since upgrading to karmic.. I cant load 2.6.31 kernels - the message I receive (now) is something like "dont understan SYMLINK{unique} on line 2&3 of 50-udev-default" then goes on to say"target filesystem has no /sbin/init", so I'm using 2.6.28
<darkham> gnome packages ain't beta no more
<ActionParsnip> darkham: you have a point
<darkham> most of it are 2.28 and not 2.27.92
<darkham> i followed daily builds and before the 17th sept. all gnome was 2.27.92
<darkham> not now
<Freak_NL> I see gnome 2.28 packages in the update list now
<ActionParsnip> i dont have them: here is my sources file: http://pastebin.com/f12c82e2f
<darkham> ActionParsnip, you must uncomment the backports
<ActionParsnip> cool, thanks
<oldude67> ActionParsnip, hey lxde isnt to bad,and its not eating away all my memory either.
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: i use it on all my desktops
<ActionParsnip> well, my 1 desktop
<ActionParsnip> darkham: looks great dude, thanks
<darkham> nop :)
<oldude67> what burn program should i use, k3b is borked and i think i want to get the next alpha release and start from scratch.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  Trying toupload a file to a drop.io site with firefox.. when i use the firefox 'browse for file' dialog - it shows my Home dir.. then i enter a sub dir.. and the thing hangs. Anyone else notiecd this?
<judgen> hmm i cant seem to be able to mount or extract a squashfs filesystem.. mounting tells me the version of squashfs is too new for the file that i want to mount, and unsquashfs can list the containing files fine but extracting gives me *** stack smashing detected ***: unsquashfs terminated.
<judgen> Any ideas would be very much apprechiated.
<judgen> the file is a 3.1 squashfs image.
<Dr_Willis> Too New? Hmm.. no backwards compatiablity eh?
<kl_> Anyone got some color mismatch in totem?
<judgen> Dr_Willis, seems not. 3.*is compatible with 1.* and 2.* though
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a missleading error message then.
<judgen> but the new 4.* is not compatible with previous versions
<judgen> i downloaded 3.4 and built it. but i still need to replace the version in the kernel i guess.. and that would not be very smark if i later were to need 4.*
<judgen> also last kernel patch in the 3.* tree is for linx-2.6.27.*
<causa-prima> hello! sound is broken, "cat /proc/asound/cards" says "0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel  HDA Intel at 0xfbff8000 irq 22", aplay does not report an error, pulse is running, i am in the group "audio". the speaker applet thing is umuted, but "hardware" does not show any card, "output" says "Dummy Output". any ideas? (i am german, so sorry for any mistakes)
<judgen> try chown ing /sound/dsp to you just to check if its the usual intel bug.
<judgen> sudo chown username /dev/dsp i ment
<judgen> and also audio
<judgen> just to test.
<causa-prima> logout required after chown'ing?
<ActionParsnip> judgen: you can use $USER to mean the user running the command ;)
<judgen> ActionParsnip, true
<Ubunux> hello
<judgen> causa-prima, should not be nessecary
<causa-prima> did not change anything, still no sound
<ActionParsnip> causa-prima: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<ActionParsnip> causa-prima: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie
<ActionParsnip> causa-prima: then press alt+f2 and run pulseaudio
<judgen> ActionParsnip, indeed =)
<causa-prima> hal-restart does not work, it just says: "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<causa-prima> utility, e.g. service hal restart
<causa-prima> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<causa-prima> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart hal
<causa-prima> hal start/running, process 4411"
<judgen> sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart &&killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie    might work
<causa-prima> hal does not resatrt, same error message
<Ubunux> try: service hal restart
<causa-prima> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.117" (uid=1000 pid=4593 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<ActionParsnip> yowser
<causa-prima> yowser?
<judgen> Dr_Willis, i found a simple sollution to my squashfs problem =)
<Dr_Willis> They made a converter tool?
<Dr_Willis> unsquash it?
<amortvigil> Dr_Willis: are you from openpandora?
<judgen> Dr_Willis, nope, i installed breezy net-install in virtual box and extracted it.
<Dr_Willis> No idea what Openpandora even is...
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  thats cheating! :0
<judgen> Dr_Willis, good kind of cheating =)
<amortvigil> Dr_Willis: ok then i may have mistaken you, sorry!
<amortvigil> Dr_Willis: lol his name is DJWillis
<ActionParsnip> causa-prima: its an exclamation like wtf
<ActionParsnip> causa-prima: watch inspector gadget, you'll here it
<causa-prima> Actionparsnip: ok :D
<ActionParsnip> causa-prima: the cartoon of course, not the film
<causa-prima>  :D
<Dr_Willis> Not Me. :)
<markit> hi, I want to install it into a acer linspire one d250, that has XP and a "hidden-recovery" partition on it. The installer does not ask me to shrink the XP partition (149GB) to install ubremix... is it normal? how can I do?
<markit> alpha6 here
<causa-prima> so..no further ideas?
<Dr_Willis> I thought Inspector Gadget always said 'Wowsers'
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: that too, bah
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i mixed it up, keepin it fresh
<Dr_Willis> 'Jinkies a clue!'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> "I would of gotten away with it.....'
<ActionParsnip> markit: you could use a normal ubuntu CD to resize, then boot to the netbook remix to install to the space you freed
<markit> ActionParsnip: you mean that has tools to resize? btw, I should create a bootable usb for it, no cd player included :)
<markit> hope does not get confused with the boot loader
<markit> better use partimage first
<Ubunux> bye
<ActionParsnip> markit: could do
<markit> ActionParsnip: I would like to create and image of the entire hd, boot loader included... what toos should I use? partimage does of only one partition at time, if I recall correctly
<ActionParsnip> partimage sounds good, you'll need a destination partition to spit the image to
<ActionParsnip> not sure about boot loader but you grub config wll be backed up so you just have to put gru on the MBR and you are done
<Dr_Willis> mondo/mindi was a good tool for this.. at one time.. Not used it in years
<markit> ActionParsnip: I've to backup win and hidded partition BEFORE installation of GNU/Linux, so I've no grub config
<ActionParsnip> markit: the hidden partition wont hold the grub config, the partition with /boot on will
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. both k3b and the gnome cd burner tool.. cant find my burner..
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<amortvigil> so why is there no plymouth in ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> No idea what Plymouth even is..
<Dr_Willis> No maintainer, lack of updates, security issues.. are the normal reasons for remopving things
<eagles0513875> !plymouth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plymouth
<Dr_Willis> Thats a city on the east coast. :)
<penguin42> plymouth is a thing in fedora for a graphical boot
<Pici> Dr_Willis: !info works here too
<Dr_Willis> yea i was in the wrong window. :)
<Dr_Willis> i forget how to make it do the version  for  the last release
<Pici> !info linux dapper
<Pici> or whatever (when the bot isn't lagged)
<Dr_Willis> I think the bot be dead. :)
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.55 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<kulight> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<eagles0513875> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<eagles0513875> kool learned something new about the box
<eagles0513875> bot
<eagles0513875> who else has gnupg installed on their machine i need them to check something for me
<penguin42> eagles0513875: I do
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<eagles0513875> penguin42: can u check in ur home folder and see if you have the hidden folder .gnupg
<Pici> eagles0513875: gnupg is pretty much a required package
<penguin42> I know I do
<eagles0513875> Pici: for some reason i dont have the hidden folder .gnupg
<penguin42> well you can't have mine :-)
<Pici> eagles0513875: Do you have a gpg private key? or any public keys in your keyring? (obviously not though)
<Pici> On a fresh install you probably won't have that folder.
<eagles0513875> Pici: doesnt having gnupg installed automatically create one
<Pici> eagles0513875: Having a package installed usually doesn't create anything in your home directory
<eagles0513875> gotcha
 * penguin42 is a little surprised, I find stuff trying to use .gnupg pretty constantly
<natewiebe13> what is the channel to discuss artwork for karmic?
<natewiebe13> i think its for the ayatana project?
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<zebrafusion> can someone PLEASE tell me how fix this udev nonsense
<zebrafusion> I cannot use my mouse/X's responsiveness is not even worth using a GUI for
<zebrafusion> everyhing was working _perfectly_
<zebrafusion> ...
<zebrafusion> Fine. Forget this trash code
<zebrafusion> I'm moving to something more elegent
<AlanBell> zebrafusion: turn off compiz
<robin0800> zebrafusion: have you updated today?
<natewiebe13> zebrafusion: i had the same issue yesterday.. i updated and it fixed
<zebrafusion> robin0800: Yes I just did after everyone in the mailing list said the issues were fixed
<AlanBell> alt+f2 metacity --replace
<natewiebe13> i noticed something with xsplash.. if you run xsplash from terminal, once it is finished, it fades into the desktop.. when it runs during boot.. it abruptly shows the desktop.. is it just a bug, or is it planned to be abrupt?
<natewiebe13> anyone ^?
<AlanBell> and it is alpha code still
<zebrafusion> AlanBell: Thanks for you input but that didn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: i dont use splash screens so coouldnt comment
<zebrafusion> AlanBell: whoever is is in charge of squashing these bugs is bogus
<zebrafusion> This bug never should have originated
<AlanBell> zebrafusion: ok, what graphic card?
<zebrafusion> onboard 64meg
<aapzak> my install isn't working anymore screen fades to black when loading, caps light don't respond to caps anymore but ctrl-alt-del does reboot the machine, anyone? Intel graphics BTW
<ActionParsnip> zebrafusion: try: lspci | grep -i vga
<AlanBell> zebrafusion: nothing would happen if there were no bugs aloud in an alpha release
<natewiebe13> ActionParsnip: you disabled xsplash? its not like a gnome splash screen.. its the splash before the gdm starts up
<ActionParsnip> zebrafusion: its a little more informative
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: i remove all splash screens
<Dr_Willis> xsplash does its work both befor gdm and after gdm...
<zebrafusion> AlanBell: I'm all for progress, new bugs and new fixes
<AlanBell> zebrafusion: nvidia, am, dintel or other
<zebrafusion> but this issue and ESPECIALLY the discourse on the mailiing lists has lost my faith with Ubuntu
<zebrafusion> No one knows what's going on/what's being fixed
<ActionParsnip> zebrafusion: can we have the output oof the command please
<zebrafusion> everyone including the devs are sending different signals
<ActionParsnip> zebrafusion: or we cant fix anything
<Dr_Willis> boot -> grub -> Silly splash -> xsplash -> GDM login  -> xsplash ->  gnome and its splash. :)
<Dr_Willis> its splash-o-riffic
<Dr_Willis> I think i got that order right.
<zebrafusion> Dr_Willis: right
<AlanBell> zebrafusion: well this is a new bug, lets find out what it is and head for a new fix
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: about yesterday changing the gdm.. somebody found gconf keys for it.. so i used those
<zebrafusion> AlanBell: nvidia
<robin0800> Dr_Willis: yes even with auto logon?
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  you mean the gdm in  9.10 is actually changeable.
<ActionParsnip> zebrafusion: can we have the whole output, there may be bugs logged againt the chip you use
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: as in the background, the gtk theme, and icons, yes
<Dr_Willis> robin0800:  i never noticed. the system boots so fast here to the desktop.. it seems to take longer to get from GDM to gnome.. then it does to boot.
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: not a new layout or anything
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  now if they make us some config tools. :)
<zebrafusion> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> zebrafusion: thats not an nvidia
<AlanBell> zebrafusion: so not nvidia!
<ActionParsnip> zebrafusion: its an intel one
 * zebrafusion slaps head
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: and make xsplash crossfade into the desktop, not abruptly appear
<zebrafusion> my error, I forgot
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  its so fast here..  i dont see the need for xcplash at all.
<ActionParsnip> zebrafusion: thats why i gave the command, but you were rattling on about things not gettig fixed and stopping us from fixing your thing]
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: it fades if you run xsplash from terminal, but not if it comes from boot
<zebrafusion> ActionParsnip: this is the studpest most trivial bug in the world yet it's completely flushed my whole system
<zebrafusion> I'm ussing irssi because I can't do _anything_ else
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: think i should file a bug report?
<ActionParsnip> zebrafusion: yes but when we try to help you slow the process down yourself
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: or do you think it was intentional
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  no idea.  file one and see i guess.
<BluesKaj> nothing trivial about it
<Dr_Willis> 'xplash is ugly' :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: replace ugly with pointless
<Dr_Willis> fix: sudo apt-get remove xsplash
<Dr_Willis> :P
<zebrafusion> ActionParsnip: whatever dude
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: unless you modify it and make it look like mrdoobs iteration 3
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: done and done
<zebrafusion> ActionParsnip: I'm forking to a new development distro
<Dr_Willis> I want hot anime babes splashing in a .. err.. never mind...
<ActionParsnip> zebrafusion: so your mouse doesnt move, is that the crux of the issue?
<Dr_Willis> that would be XXXsplash
<zebrafusion> ActionParsnip: I don't want to associate my genes with this shit anymore
<ActionParsnip> zebrafusion: your choice
 * Dr_Willis waves bye to zebrafusion
 * zebrafusion waves bye to all
<AlanBell> zebrafusion: bye
<Dr_Willis> some people dont understand 'alpha'
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: have you seen mr-doob's iteration 3?
<AlanBell> experienceing bugs like that and working together totfix them is the *point* of alpha
<AlanBell> takes all sorts I suppose
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: theres that anime thing where she gets more naked as the cpu heats up
<ActionParsnip> AlanBell: wrong attitude basically
<Dr_Willis> that is 'hot-babe' its at medibuntu
<Dr_Willis> It could use a update. :)
<Dr_Willis> it dont work too good any more
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm wondering if maybe the latest Phonon version could be backported to Kubuntu, so Amarok could use it's equalizer functionality
<cumulus007> The default Phonon in Kubuntu doesn't have the neccesary functionality...
<BluesKaj> functionalty , what kind ?
<BluesKaj> cumulus007, it's like saying amarok doesn't work ..pls describe what it does or doesn't do
<BluesKaj> besides the eq
<aapzak> noone here ever had a system which went black right after loading the kernel? harddisk keeps working a bit but then nothing happens
<aapzak> caps light does not react to pressing caps anymore, ctrl-alt-del does reboot
<eagles0513875> well lastest karmic phonon or what ever the audio default is doesnt work for me
<cumulus007> Well, Amarok 2.2 re-introduces the equalizer back to Amarok, but it needs a newer Phonon version than the one in Karmic, so I was wondering if a build of the Phonon trunk could be provided in the repositories in order to make the equalizer work
<genii> aapzak: I had that happen sometimes when it wants to use a video card/output which is not the one you are looking at (second head on dual-head, or onboard, or vga output of a laptop, etc)
<BluesKaj> aapzak, can you get to a tty prompt alt+ctrl+f1 ?
<eagles0513875> at least on me macbook duel boot
<aapzak> BluesKaj: no, absolutely no picture
<aapzak> genii: interesting, I'll hook it up to a monitor soon
<eagles0513875> i had a weird issue where x wasnt working for me in alpha 5
<eagles0513875> aapzak: what video card do you have
<aapzak> my problem is pre X.
<aapzak> Intel
<eagles0513875> you dont have any drivers installed right
<aapzak> GM965/GL960
<aapzak> I don't think so
<aapzak> I'll do a reinstall once I got the time
<aapzak> luckily this laptop is dual boot with archlinux :)
<Dr_Willis> yea - i tend to test out the pre-releases then reinstall  :) to test out the new stuff
<aapzak> I guess I demolished something
<aapzak> but hey, keep away from alpha releases if you don't want the hassle :)
<BluesKaj> BBIAW , gonna switch to the laptop ...it needs an update too
<PotterT|VF> hi, which gnome release is used in Karmic A6?
<PotterT|VF> filing an upstream bug report, and i don't have my karmic install available
<Pici> 2.27/2.28
<PotterT|VF> 2.27, is there an alpha release number or anything to narrow it down?
<Spike1506> i just installed karmic to test it, there are a few issues.. alt+f2 doesnt work anymore, when booting it opens a lot of nautilus instances.. + the icon next to the fast user switch applet disapeared.
<Pici> PotterT|VF: 2.27 is the work in progress version number for 2.28
<PotterT|VF> Pici: thanks, I was looking for any more accurate build or revision numbers, but no worries
<FloridaGuy> i always do the net installs...what would be faster or would they both be about the same....a fresh net install of 9.10 or a upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10...
<zniavre> with good dsl net-install can be fast
<Spike1506> how do i install the latest updates in karmic? there are only 2 lines in software sources
<FloridaGuy> im already runing grub 2 on 9.04...am i going to be ok on 9.10 upgrade
<Dr_Willis> alt-f2 works here.
<Spike1506> weird
<Dr_Willis> Update/Upgrade/try it again
<Spike1506> did that already
<Dr_Willis> try it again.. reboot..  see if affects things
<natewiebe13> Bug #435324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435324 in xsplash "xsplash should crossfade during boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435324
<Dr_Willis> also do a dist-upgrade perhaps.
<Spike1506> Dr_Willis, i did that too, will try to reboot then
<matrixblue> Anyone know how to get empathy to connect to MSN?
<natewiebe13> matrixblue: i switched to pidgin
<matrixblue> natewiebe13, lol
<matrixblue> no one else been having that same problem?
<natewiebe13> matrixblue: when i did have empathy on this computer.. i was able to connect to msn
<natewiebe13> i'll give empathy a try
<natewiebe13> one sec
<matrixblue> ok
<BluesKaj> natewiebe13:  try amsn if empathy doesn't work for you
<matrixblue> BluesKaj, emesene works well with me but I prefer to have all my IMs in one client
<natewiebe13> matrixblue: empathy works fine for me..
<natewiebe13> but i prefer pidgin
<matrixblue> natewiebe13, pidgin has been really buggy with me lately]
<natewiebe13> what version?
<BluesKaj> right , not being much of an IM user , i just have amsn cuz it's sort of familiar from my windows days ...many yrs ago
<natewiebe13> matrixblue: what version? im running 2.6.2 and i have no issues
<matrixblue> natewiebe13, 2.6.1
<natewiebe13> try 2.6.2
<matrixblue> natewiebe13, okay
<matrixblue> gonna upgrade now
<natewiebe13> matrixblue: im prutty sure that 2.6.2 is in the karmic repos
<matrixblue> natewiebe13, I'm using Jaunty. I came here because I figured more people would have experience with empathy
<natewiebe13> matrixblue: alright.. try getdeb.net
<natewiebe13> matrixblue: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<matrixblue> natewiebe13, I'll just add the karmic ppa
<natewiebe13> matrixblue: dont think that will work
<natewiebe13> the karmic version would have newer dependancies
<js> hm, libid3 does not contain id3convert anymore - any idea where to get it?
<matrixblue> natewiebe13, it sure did
<natewiebe13> alright.. guess i was wrong
<matrixblue> natewiebe13, nah you were right......it upgraded but it still shows 2.6.1
<natewiebe13> try the link i gave you
<natewiebe13> matrixblue: ive gotta leave.. good luck
<ripps> Okay, the latest kernel just screwed up my harddrive. Now Grub won't even work and I can't boot into either my Linux or Windows partitions
<penguin42> ripps: What makes you say it's the kernel?
<ripps> penguin42: because I installed one last night, than this morning, I get a kernel oop, things crash, I restart, can't boot up because it glitches while running fsck, now grub is broken
<penguin42> it's VERY VERY unusual for a kernel to screw grub
<ripps> right now, I'm on another computer, which is annoying because the keyboard on it sucks
<penguin42> ripps: You say grub is broken - do you get anything?
<ripps> penguin42: I get an unidentified filesystem and a grub prompt, but I don't know what to do from there
<penguin42> when you say a grub prompt what exactly do you mean?
<ripps> grub ) <blinking cursor>
<ripps> it wants me to type something, but "help" doesn't tell me anything
<penguin42> I'd take a rescue CD to it and see what state the partitions are in
<ripps> I have to download a new one, but I'm not sure I have a blank cd to burn it to.
<ripps> maybe I can make a liveusb instead
<James147> ripps: you could always use a liveusb instead of cd usb-creator or unetbootin can create them from iso
<ripps> I've never used unetbootin, can you link me to some directions
<James147> ripps: Unetbootin -> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Oli``> How does one stop gdm with its new upstart job?
<Oli``> sudo stop gdm doesn't seem to work
<rski> sudo sto /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<rski> sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<rski> even
<Oli``> rski: doesn't work for upstart'd jobs anymore
<James147> or sudo service gdm stop
<Oli``> hmm perhaps it did work then... annoying that the nvidia driver (from nvidia, not repo) thinks X is still running... can't see it in top
<Oli``> No.. It's definitely still running.. argl stupid upstart
<tasslehoff> I chose "install on the largest free partition", and the Karmic installer chose ext2 as filesystem on my rootfs. Is this right? I would have thought it would go with ext3.
<ebischoff> Hi all. A small word to tell you that Kubuntu Karmic Koala works great. It's much higher than alpha quality as I expected. Keep up the good work!
<James147> ebischoff: only because you missed the massive breakages a few days ago :)
<ebischoff> Only problem so far (after resolving things like /etc/resolv.conf broken and other details) is that serial card initialization in /etc/rc.local seems broken, probably a problem with upstart or /dev management. But nothing really serious so far.
<ebischoff> james : it's a month I'm testing it
<James147> ebischoff: well, lots of ppl had it breaking, so its not above alpha yet...
<James147> but geting there
<ebischoff> and yes I got a few breakages, most recent was juk unable to be apt-get-installed. Nothing serious.
<ebischoff> do not misunderstand me. Yes such breakages would be unacceptable for a production system. But what I mean is that KKK is on overall very good quality.
<SuperLag> ugh
<SuperLag> I'm trying to get synaptic to work with a proxy, but it's not connecting. :/
<SuperLag> at work, we use Linux in a lot of places, but it seems like they slow mirror updates to a crawl
<SuperLag> because the downloads start fast, then slow to < 1K/sec
<ebischoff> I also have a mouse and keyboard problem with vmware. but i expect vmware guys to be working on it and issue 6.5.4 some day, adapted to linux 2.6.31 kernel
<SuperLag> but a regular download over HTTP is fast
<ebischoff> X freezing due to hal too, but I know how to workaround it
<ebischoff> so I thought it would be worth a few words of encouragement ;-)
<bdgraue> kmail in karmic does not work for me, after upgrading from jaunty. known feature? suggestions?
<NoCode> Is the sound applet fixed in Karmic?
<BluesKaj> NoCode, seems that it depends on your soundcard
<NoCode> 82801H
<NoCode> Intel 82801H I might add.
<ebischoff> bd : worksforme. what happens ?
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<NoCode> Is that really HDA though?
<NoCode> I have a GM965 chipset with Intel 82801H
<coz_> hey guys..any n ews  on if gnome 3  is going to be in karmic?
<NoCode> Or does that matter?
<Skreech> I'm having some issues with the ATH9k driver
<Skreech> it says my wireless is disabled
<Skreech> but the module is loaded
<ebischoff> bdgraue: works for me. what happens?
<bdgraue> ebischoff: wait a mom, will give you a paste of the error i get
<ebischoff> ok, in private request or in pastebin please
<danbhfive> coz_: gnome3 is not yet released
<bdgraue> pastebin af course :)
<NoCode> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bdgraue> s/course/cause
<Skreech> The network is disabled in lshw -C network
<bdgraue_> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/42
<bdgraue_> thats what i get, when i try to open kmail in konsole
<ebischoff> bdgraoue : type ps aux | grep dbus   and check that dbus-daemon and other dbus processes are running
<bdgraue_> ebischoff: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/43
<ebischoff> bdgraue : ok, wrong ty. do you know how to strace a program? if yes, strace kmail and pastebin
<ebischoff> the trick is (as root) : strace -f -e trace=all kmail
<ebischoff> ouch, I have to prepare for the opera :-(
<ebischoff> mail to ebischoff at nerim dot net if you accept slow speed debugging
<bdgraue_> :)
<bdgraue_> ok, will do that
<bdgraue_> ty
<albacker> how do i install jAVA in ubuntu 9.10 ? i already have restricted installed.. but a page with java isnt working
<albacker> the link is this one btw :
<albacker> http://www.gva.es/ajedrez/ei_ajedrez_en.htm
<ebischoff> bdgraue : try also renaming directory .kde/share/config/kmail to .kde/share/config/kmail.old and see if kmail starts
<ebischoff> if yes, there's something in your configuration that makes it fail ; to restablish your configureation, rename back kmail.old to kmail
<bdgraue> renaming kmailrc doesnt do the trick
<wekt> albacker: there is metapackage default-jre .  otherwise gcj-jre .  you will need a -plugin$ too if you want applets.
<albacker> wekt, where to find the plugin?
<wekt> also in repo, i presume.  search for  -plugin$  in aptitude.
<albacker> libsensors-applet-plugin-dev - Create plugins for the 'sensors-applet' package
<albacker> libsensors-applet-plugin0
<albacker> ??
<albacker> sun-java6-plugin
<wekt> icedtea6-plugin is java plugin for openjdk
<wekt> default-jre is alias for openjdk
<wekt> openjdk is basically GPL licensed sun-JRE
<wekt> gcj is FSF JRE
<ebischoff> kdgrauer. OK. Same test with your mail folder, try renaming it, to see if there is a problem reading it. Also send me the strace. Also consider going to #kubuntu or #kde4
<markit> alpha6 remix, had problems during installation on acer aspire one 250d, is this the right place to report?
<wekt> If you install  default-jre, you will get whatever Ubuntu recommends.
<albacker> wekt, default-jre is already installed
<wekt> albacker: to get the matching plugin, install icedtea-plugin
<bdgraue> ebischoff: just did that, after that kmail will start again, is it possible to import all the mails afterwards?
<albacker> wekt, i did.. and it doesnt display that applet.
<albacker> wekt, it works now. thanks for the help.
<wekt> glad i could do someone else a favor for a change
<BluesKaj> !playdeb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playdeb
<bdgraue> ebischoff: just trying out the import functionality in kmail, seems to work atm :) thx for your advice
<BluesKaj> for you gamers , check this out , you might already have heard : http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<pecisk> hi people, gnome-shell is broken in Karmic? :)
<FloridaGuy> i keep geting this.... ( This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed. ) This typError ( error ) (incorrect padding )....is that the crash repot package?
<hggdh> FloridaGuy: are you up-to-date on karmic?
<FloridaGuy> hggdh, i just did an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<hggdh> FloridaGuy: using alpha6?
<FloridaGuy> yes
<hggdh> should work
<hggdh> it sounds likemight be a good option to open a bug on it
<bdgraue> ebischoff: got my kmail working and all mails imported, thank a lot :)
<FloridaGuy> hggdh, just reinstalled apport....see how that works
<ubuntu> Is there a known problem with the AR928X wireless chipset?
<webbb82> anyone use "awesome window manager"
<fagan> awesome window manager?
<webbb82> ya
<webbb82> google it
<fagan> ubuntu: what problems are you having?
<ubuntu> The Driver is loaded and the lshw -C network says it's disabled
<tasslehoff> I have installed Karmic on my MBP. I believe most stuff works, but I need to fix wireless network. A post I found told me that I have to "enable the bcmwl driver for wifi", but how do I do this?
<ubuntu>  When I modprobe -r the driver I get an option for wireless in the Wireless manager but the lshw -C says that network card is unclaimed
<ubuntu>  which of course means I can't use
<ubuntu> it
<ubuntu> I installed the daily of compat wireless
<webbb82> http://www.actionshrimp.com/2009/02/installing-awesome-window-manager-on-ubuntu-intrepid/
<sunshinepants> jeez louise 146 upgradable packages
<tasslehoff> hmm. is bcmwl a restricted driver?
<floating1> for me it says system is up-to-date, and it's been like 40h since last update o.O where is the chromium-browser's daily build
<fagan> floating1: did you check for update?
<fagan> *updates
<ubuntu> fagan: any ideas?
<ubuntu> is ATH298X a known problem?
<BleSS> hi! I need configure dm-crypt using options that doesn't come with alternate installer (i.e. serpent-aes), does this has changed whith the last alpha?
<ubuntu> Sorry
<ubuntu> AR928X
<fagan> ubuntu nope
<BleSS> *serpent/twofish/aes-xts
<anders__1> I need some help with the restricted broadcom drivers for my MBP. I have installed "Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver", but that did not give me wlan. I also have a "Broadcom STA wireless driver", but when I choose that one nothing happens.
<anders__1> how can I install the broadcom driver from terminal?
<anders__1> I believe all the broadcom drivers are now installed, but wireless doesnt seem to work
 * anders__1 hears a pin drop
<urthmover> hmm the new booting progress roller...I'm not feeling it
<urthmover> I like knowing if something is actaully moving along toward a finish...not just rolling
<tgpraveen> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 11814 kB, installed size 35316 kB
<lordgiotto> Hi guy :) I want to test (and maybe use every day) the new ubuntu release, but i've a big problem which i cannot define the causes :\ can someone help me please?
<Dai> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lordgiotto> The problem is (i think) that it cannot resolv ip... When i try to browse with firefox or update repository cache, or upgrade the system, it fails becouse ubuntu resolv a wrong ip (for example if i try to update package cache with apt-get update, it try to connect to 1.0.0.0 ip)
<fagan> Slideshow backrounds in karmic :)
<lordgiotto> it happens both with wlan end eth connection and with auto dns (my router ip) and opendns
<lordgiotto> i cannot understand which is the cause :\
<glengrant> hm - just upgraded my VB VM Karmic- Ubuntu Store under Applications vanished - temporary reset to Gnome 2.28?
<lordgiotto> no one can help me?
<sewa> hi! how can i manage services in kde?
<sewa> to disable i.e. bluetooth service
<BluesKaj> sewa, uninstall bluetooth :)
<lordgiotto> ok, no one can help me-... So can you sugget me how to open a bug on launchpad for this bug? (which package i've to tag in the bug?)
<BluesKaj> lordgiotto, are connecting at all ? perhaps it;s the network manager at fault
<lordgiotto> no, it's connected :\ I can ping my router and, SOMETIMES, i can ping google.com
<lordgiotto> i think it's a problem of hostname resolv: infact, if i ping the ubuntu repository, after i can upgrade the system
<BluesKaj> lordgiotto, could be a dns problem
<lordgiotto> BluesKaj: And how can i fix this problem in your opinion?
<BluesKaj> i use opendns , it bypasses my ISP's dns  server and uses this free service at opendns , these are numbers to edit your router's dns server, primary,  208,67.222.222 then the secondary 208.67.220.220
<lordgiotto> I've set them in nm configuration, but the problem persist
<BluesKaj> oops 208.67.222.222 ...I think there was a comma in the first address
<BluesKaj> you sert your dns server to manual configuration
<BluesKaj> trthen apply the address numbers
<lordgiotto> yes, i've done it, but the problem persist... Maybe it's a problem of avahi dns resolver
<lordgiotto> i don't know
<lordgiotto> or a local dns cache
<BluesKaj> reboot the router
<lordgiotto> i've tried it also :\
<lordgiotto> i can not understand :\
<piotrekm> hi
 * BluesKaj still trying to connect with other karmic machines without any luck ...don't think samba was designed for linux to linux
<BluesKaj> on a LAN
<piotrekm> usplash doesn't work on my two pcs (mac and a pc to be correct) with the current version of karmic, is it normal?
<piotrekm> i mean shutting down is displayed correctly, but the bootup is in text mode, and i have to manually switch to the tty7
<BluesKaj> piotrekm, no that's not normal for sure , try configuring the splash in system settings in kde , dunno what the gnome equivalent is
<piotrekm> k, thanks
<AlanBell> anyone tried putting Karmic on an OLPC XO yet?
<alokito> where is karmic's menu.lst?
<yofel> !grub2 | alokito
<ubottu> alokito: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<alokito> yofel, well I installed karmic in my hard drive but I want to boot it from my jaunty's grub
<alokito> what to do in that case?
<yofel> no idea, never tried it, somebody else?
<James147> alokito: you can either install grub1 again, or figure out howto edit grub2s menus and chainload to jauntys grub
<alokito> hmm ok the configuration settings are now in grub.cfg
<James147> alokito:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<alokito> thank you
<genii> alokito: Don't edit that file though. Edit the /etc/default/grub    and do grub-install or grub-mkconfig
<nemo> Ugh. Annoying behaviour that, while I can't be sure, I think is new to karmic
<alokito> i'll just copy paste the menu entry of karmic's grub and edit it a bit for jaunty's
<nemo> I move my USB mouse/keyboard to 2nd computer to see what it was doing (surprise power outtage on headless box)
<nemo> when I move them back to main computer, they are unresponsive
<nemo> sshing in I see they were picked up in dmesg just fine. restart of X does nothing.
<nemo> so, since I'd only been up for a few minutes, just rebooted the whole system.
<nemo> Annoying though.
<xguru> just upgraded to Koala and the System>Administration>User and Groups are missing.  Has anyone else had this issue?  and is there away to get it back?
<zniavre> xguru,  you should try "alacarte" (i got this menu in good place)
<nemo> xguru: I've got them.  checked in menu editor?
<nemo> xguru: do you have the command users-admin ?
<alokito> title UUbuntu, Linux 2.6.31-10-generic
<alokito> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-10-generic root=UUID=3dd3e1d9-42e9-4909-a810-aab8ba5672c1 ro   quiet splash
<alokito> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-15-generic
<alokito> this is gonna work in jaunty isn't it?
<alokito> to boot karmic?
<xguru> menu editor doesn't have it as a checkable listing, and it is intalled.  as far as user-admin not installed
<xguru> alacarte i haven't herd of...i'm going to look that one up
<alokito> brb trying to boot from karmic now
<xguru> hmm...installing user-admin worked...what was the issue exactly?
<nemo> xguru: somehow it got removed in the upgrade?
<xguru> the only thing i noticed in the upgrade that gave errors was the usplash upgrade, which i herd was being phased out so i just uninstalled it
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<AlanBell> hmm, just had the daily karmic alternate ISO fail to install
<AlanBell> looks like pkgdetails is being called with invalid parameters
<Rods_Tiger> does karmic make use of "startup manager" or are there other ways?
<nperry> Anyone having any problems with eclipse as in bug 429065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429065 in eclipse "Eclipse 3.4.0 fails to start in Karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429065
<causa-prima> hello! sound is broken, "cat /proc/asound/cards" says "0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel  HDA Intel at 0xfbff8000 irq 22", aplay does not report an error, pulse is running, i am in the group "audio". the speaker applet thing is umuted, but "hardware" does not show any card, "output" says "Dummy Output". any ideas?
<causa-prima> none?
<gnubie> causa-prima, Are you in the pulse and pulse access groups?
<causa-prima> ar..can't open a terminal
<penguin42> causa-prima: If you bring up paman and go to the devices section what's listed under sinks
<causa-prima> wait, ich have to restart. errors. can't open termnal etc.
<penguin42> sounds like he has bigger problems
<causa-prima> gnubie: causa-prima@causa-prima:~$ groups
<causa-prima> causa-prima adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<causa-prima> pengui42: paman is not installed
<penguin42> oh, OK - it's just convenient
<causa-prima> so..do i NEED to be in pulse ans pulse acces group?
<penguin42> no, I'm just in audio
<gnubie> causa-prima, as a habit i added myself to the pulse groups and have not had sound probs, but prob not your problem
<penguin42> uid=1000(dg) gid=1000(dg) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),111(scanner),114(admin),120(uml-net),123(vboxusers),1000(dg)
<habermann24> hi. i have a ubuntu-server (home server) that im testing KVM on... and i want to try 9.10 because of the newer kernel and stuff... how do i upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<habermann24> sudo do-release-upgrade won't find a new release...how do i tell it to look for development releases
<penguin42> habermann24: update-manager -d -c
<penguin42> habermann24: Be careful though - it's only alpha, it might break things and eat your cat
<habermann24> penguin42: i have no gui...
<habermann24> is update-manager a gui?
<James147> habermann24: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<habermann24> aah
<penguin42> habermann24: Then you can change all the jaunty's to karmic in /etc/apt/sources.list and do an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<habermann24> i understand that it is alpha software..probably stable in november?? ... but how are your experiences so far?
<habermann24> chances are it will brake my mdadm raid??
<habermann24> break
<penguin42> habermann24: Mine are pretty good, but there are people who have problems
<James147> habermann24: if the server is important to you for every day use then i would advise waiting untill it becomes stable
<causa-prima> i joined pulse and pulse-access, logged out, nothing changed
<causa-prima> still no sound
<habermann24> James147: ...hmm yea, i know.. it is tempting though :D
<James147> habermann24: if you dont mind reinstalling jaunty again if it fails then try it if you dare :)
<habermann24> James147: i dont care about that..unless it destroys my software raid somehow
 * penguin42 is curious about the -s option on update manager for 'Test upgrade with a sandbox aufs overlay'
<yofel> causa-prima: since pa is running per session now and not as a deamon you don't need to be in any groups afaik, check paman and padevchooser if anything is muted somewhere
<habermann24> James147: i actually just eagerly want to try the new KVM stuff
<James147> habermann24: so far i have upgraded my laptop, my desktop will be upgraded nearer beta or rc (depending on how long i can be bothered to wait) and my server wont be untill a few weeks after its released
<habermann24> on the website it says going to be released october 29th?
<habermann24> so it should be quite usable already?
<James147> habermann24: you could try dual booting your server if you want to test it out... but thats not the best option... or backing up the entire system first
<habermann24> really the only thing thats on there is KVM and samba...
<James147> habermann24: it should be, but alot of ppl have had it break over the past few days
<habermann24> so
<causa-prima> pengui42: paman --> sinks says "auto_null       Dummy Output"
<penguin42> causa-prima: Weird - is there anything /var/log/user.log to indicate what's up?
<causa-prima> Sep 23 23:02:39 causa-prima dmraid-activate: ERROR: Cannot retrieve RAID set information for pdc_bggjceiej
<causa-prima> Sep 23 23:14:22 causa-prima pulseaudio[3110]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<causa-prima> don't know what that means. but nothing else is there
<penguin42> doesn't look relevant
<penguin42> causa-prima: does /dev/snd exist?
<causa-prima> Sep 21 12:37:28 causa-prima pulseaudio[1738]: alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write!
<causa-prima> Sep 21 12:37:28 causa-prima pulseaudio[1738]: alsa-sink.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<causa-prima> Sep 21 12:37:28 causa-prima pulseaudio[1738]: alsa-sink.c: We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail() returned 0 or another value < min_avail.
<penguin42> I get the nothing to write stuff as well - but note that was 2 days ago
<causa-prima> pengui42: /dev/snd does exist
<penguin42> causa-prima: try, cat /bin/ls > /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<penguin42> oh, it doesn't let you do that anyway
<causa-prima> causa-prima@causa-prima:~$ sudo cat /bin/ls > /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<causa-prima> bash: /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p: Permission denied
<penguin42> how boring
<penguin42> ls -l of that?
<causa-prima> causa-prima@causa-prima:~$ sudo cat /bin/ls -l > /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<causa-prima> bash: /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p: Permission denied
<penguin42> no, I mean ls -l /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<Cynthia> sudo bash -c "cat /bin/ls > /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p"
<penguin42> Cynthia: No, that's not the point
<causa-prima> causa-prima@causa-prima:~$ ls -l /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<causa-prima> ls: Zugriff auf /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p nicht möglich: No such file or directory
<causa-prima> "Zugriff nicht möglich" means "access not possible"
<penguin42> what's in /dev/snd - please put it into a pastebin rather than paste it all here
<Cynthia> Hello. The Update Manager's Check button now doesn't ask for a password on Karmic alpha updated as of yesterday, but now the "Updating cache" window is not resizeable and doesn't show all the text it should.
<Cynthia> Picture: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v390/Looce/img-launchpad/partial-aptdaemon-bitrate.png
<causa-prima> in /dev/snd there is only a folder called "by-path" containing a link to "pci-0000:00:1b.0"
<Cynthia> What should I file this against? update-manager, aptdaemon or other?
<penguin42> causa-prima: That's odd - there should be a whole bunch of files in there from the sound
<causa-prima> :D
<causa-prima> what can i do?
<penguin42> causa-prima: Report a bug!
<causa-prima> that's not the answer i hoped for.
<causa-prima> ;)
<penguin42> causa-prima: I'd also look through dmesg to see if there are any sound like errors
<causa-prima> where exactly shoulkd i report this bug?
<penguin42> launchpad.net/ubuntu
<causa-prima> [   13.583521] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
<causa-prima> [   13.583577] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
<causa-prima> [   13.622108] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS.
<penguin42> causa-prima: Please don't paste lots here - that's what pastebin is for
<causa-prima> but i already foun that, seems like anyone has this :D
<causa-prima> okay. i will write a bug report and hope taht someone's gonna help me fast.
<janhouse> Hi! I was wondering when is there going to be made theme that has rounded corners for menus, windows, etc.
<janhouse> I think you should patch up gnome to do something like that, right?
<rski> or just use another theme :p
<penguin42> janhouse: Should be able to do it in a theme
<penguin42> janhouse: I bet there is one already
<Cynthia> janhouse: there ought to be a usable theme for that already on art.gnome.org
<janhouse> there are many themes that has rounded corners for top of the window
<janhouse> but bottom still looks bad
<penguin42> janhouse: Try 'newwave' or nuvola
<Cynthia> janhouse: The Human theme in Ubuntu has rounded corners for bottoms of windows.
<janhouse> and what about right mouse menus and main menu?
<Cynthia> janhouse: What's the point of this question?
<janhouse> Human theme looks good :)
<Cynthia> Do you want a round theme in Ubuntu? (there is one, but it doesn't fulfill the main menu rounded criterion) Do you want a rounded theme? (art.gnome.org ought to have one)
<habermann24> is it true that the 9.10 release will be out october 29th???
<BleSS> I need configure dm-crypt using options that doesn't come with alternate installer (i.e. serpent-xts), does this has changed whith the last alpha?
<janhouse> but still, someone could make it possible to round corners of menus a bit :)
<Cynthia> !schedule | habermann24
<ubottu> habermann24: A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<rski> habermann24: seems so
<habermann24> cool stuff!
<Cynthia> With the latest Karmic repository update, there's a Get Themes Online linkbutton in System > Preferences > Appearance
<janhouse> ok, cool :)
<janhouse> thx
<Cynthia> I haven't gone out of my way to install an art.gnome.org theme before though
<darthanubis> thats cool
<sven_oostenbrink> On ubuntu 9.10, openoffice is frrreeeeaaaakkkiiissshhllyy slow with the file requester window.. CTRL-o, shows a grey window, no controls, mouse shows clock... 10 seconds later, it shows the files.. Then scrolling through those files sometimes makes the system freeze up for 10 seconds (entire latop stops responding).. Anybody else has this problem?
<darthanubis> KDE4 has that easy ability to add new themes and add ons via download from within the app. I thought that might be a good idea for Gnome as well. Nice to hear it made it into the UI.
<Cynthia> sven_oostenbrink: All OpenOffice.org applications or just one? With which did you test?
<darthanubis> Everytime someone claim X or Z to be slow I can't help but roll me eyes. I never experience such "slowness". Nor does my computer ever "freeze".
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: well actually, all apps.. and thinking about it, OO always has been very sluggish, specially with the file requester window..  9.04 was not much different IIRC
<sven_oostenbrink> darthanubis: Wanna switch laptops? :)
<Cynthia> sven_oostenbrink: cannot reproduce here
 * darthanubis case in point
<sven_oostenbrink> darthanubis: Happy to help out on that one..
<darthanubis> sven_oostenbrink: how much RAM your laptop have?
<sven_oostenbrink> 2,5GB
<darthanubis> nice
<darthanubis> mine only has 1.5
<sven_oostenbrink> dualcore 1.83GB core2 CPU
<sven_oostenbrink> eh
<darthanubis> sweet
<sven_oostenbrink> 1.83GHz.. :)
<darthanubis> mine is a Celeron lol
<darthanubis> It has always like ubuntu
<sven_oostenbrink> so its not like my lap is slow (even though it has a bunch of servers running as well, being a development laptop)
<darthanubis> your running servers or your lappy?
<sven_oostenbrink> Nothign is slow here (X has been in alpha 4)
<Cynthia> sven_oostenbrink: Is there 100% disk activity when opening the File/Open dialog?
<sven_oostenbrink> darthanubis: yeah, but only local... nothing weird, apache, mysql, etc.. system load is .50, RAM usage is normal, no swap, etc..
<Cynthia> (Possible source: damaged blocks on hard drive)
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: nope.. No disc activity at all
<darthanubis> sven_oostenbrink: cool:)
<Cynthia> Live CD or actual install? (It never hurts to ask)
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: if thats so, why is any other file requester wroking normal? dolphin is normal, konqueror is normal, bash is normal..
<Cynthia> sven_oostenbrink: OpenOffice.org uses Java internally I believe
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: 9.04 live CD install, upgraded to 9.10 (and very happy about it since 9.04 was a bit botched up..)
<Cynthia> if your Java runtime is GCJ, it can slow things down
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: so it may help switching to the sun java VM?
<Cynthia> It may
<sven_oostenbrink> I have multiple JRE's installed yeah
<sven_oostenbrink> that may make a difference yeah
<Cynthia> Though first, do this: Bring up a System Monitor applet and then try File/Open again
<Cynthia> The System Monitor applet has CPU activity by default, so leave it like that. See if the whole height of the applet becomes blue.
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: I'll try, hold on
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: nah, CPU usage stays low for OO, but it keeps being sluggish
<Kazik_> hi, i've got small problem with my inspiron 1545.. when I boot ubuntu from my pendrive, it allows me to enable closed drivers (broadcom) from system->adm->hw drivers... but when I install it on hdd, it can't find any proprietary drivers... any idea how can i do this?
<Cynthia> sven_oostenbrink: try running "gdb openoffice.org" in the console, then type "run -writer"
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Kazik_
<ubottu> Kazik_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Kazik_> thanks
<Cynthia> sven_oostenbrink: then in the interface that appears, try File/Open; return to the console, press Ctrl+C, then type "thread apply all backtrace" and copy-paste the whole output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Cynthia> importantly, the File/Open must not be complete when you press Ctrl+C
<Cynthia> it must be in this "sluggish waiting state" that you describe
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: Just tried it, gives me : "/usr/bin/openoffice.org": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: its a symlink to ooffice, which is a shell script that executes /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice
<sven_oostenbrink> so I tried gdb /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice, but then the run -writer gives me : No executable file specified.
<dk_> hey...
<dk_> any people have bug with server X?
<dk_> i cant start gnome
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: Gotta create a report, I'll be back later on the subject.. meanwhile, if you could leave me a pointer on how to fix this gdb thing, I'd appreciate it lots
<dk_> well...
<dk_> ?
<Cynthia> sven_oostenbrink: I'm trying
<Cynthia> sven_oostenbrink: use "/usr/lib/openoffice/program/swriter" instead, no arguments to "run"
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: okay, I'll try it in a bit, right now I have to finish some reports
<Cynthia> sven_oostenbrink: ok. I'm filling out a bug report too, myself
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: the /usr/lib/openoffice/program/swriter also fails by the way, its a bash script
<Cynthia> sven_oostenbrink: well that's always nice.
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: got it running! :)
<Cynthia> gdb /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin ; arguments are -writer
<Cynthia> ok
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: got lots of "no debuging symbols found"
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: crap, then when the interface comes up... Program exited normally.
<penguin42> sven_oostenbrink: There are separate debug pacakges - some are in the main repo and some are separate - I can't remember where
<Cynthia> they're in the debug archive, it's a PPA I think
<Cynthia> or ddebs.archive
<Cynthia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Cynthia> it's detailed there
<djdarkman> I have a netbook that was upgraded from karmic, and I still see the old usplash, do I need to remove that somehow?
<sven_oostenbrink> Cynthia: okay, I'll look into it later, right now I really really... :)
<penguin42> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com karmic main restricted universe multiverse
<Cynthia> sven_oostenbrink: I understand :P
<Cynthia> I can't file my bug anyway, Launchpad is in read-only mode for the next hour
<penguin42> hmph - and that's when all the fun bugs will emerge :-)
<djdarkman> does someone know where does GRUB2 keep it's menu list fileS?
<jpds> djdarkman: It's genernated from the files at /etc/grub.d
<djdarkman> jpds: and do you know where can I set up the delay?
<djdarkman> it seems to be 2 seconds
<djdarkman> and I want just 1
<jpds> djdarkman: /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> djdarkman: the one used is /boot/grub/grub.cfg but it is generated using the stuff in /etc/grub.d and /etc/defaul/grub file
<djdarkman> thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> djdarkman: you can edit the file but it will change next time sudo update-grub is ran
<Kazik_> I tried your solution regarding broadcom bcm4312 on inspiron 1545, and doesn't seems to work.. I can see now driver to enable in sys->adm->hw dr, but even enabled, no chance to make it run... (without ndswrapper)  also doesn't work ethernet controller by Marvell 88e8052 PCI -E ASF Gigabit ethernet controller... maybe something for it?
<NoCode> Is sound still messed up in Karmic for the Intel 82801H?
<BUGabundo> want to laugh?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file/+bug/248619/comments/2 Will Not Print On Tuesday
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248619 in file "file incorrectly labeled as Erlang JAM file" [High,Fix released]
<IdleOne> So that bug is only effective on Tuesday?
<IdleOne> shame I do all my printing on Tuesday
<Kazik_> guys, is there any default password for sudo, when i run ubuntu as live-cd?
<IdleOne> guess I'll have to quit my job now
<Cynthia> Kazik_: there is none, just press Enter
<James147> Kazik_: There is no password on hte live cd
<IdleOne> hmmm I don't have a job to quit :(
<Kazik_> strange... when i was trying to enable restricted drivers it asks me for password... :/
<IdleOne> Kazik_: hit enter
<Kazik_> thanks, i've tried that one what I've got on main hdd install.. ;]
<compintuit> Whoah, latest updates made shut off take 3 secs!
<Kazik_> btw i'm experiencing about 50% decrease in my intel i945gm chipset with Ubuntu 9.10 to 9.04 with kernel 2.30... (on my second laptop) :/
<BUGabundo> taking a look at Ubuntu Software Store... looks nice, but wait: its Webkit logo as Internet LOLOL
<Dai> so which one is experiencing regressions?
<Cynthia> aptdaemon requires two PolicyKit authentications to work
<Cynthia> and it has a "placeholder icon" to the left of Applying changes
<JanC> software store lacks keyboard navigation?
<Cynthia> JanC: looks like it, yes
<JanC> not entirely, but it's not very usable without a mouse...
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-24
<BUGabundo> I do hate mice
<JanC> (plus, the blue is quite ugly ;) )
<Cynthia> the "in progress" category is selected because I'm doing an update (85 packages!), and I can go up and down to "Get free software" but not press Enter
<yva> hi, have you any ideas why empathy will replace pidgin (as default messenger) in 9.10?
<JanC> 1. because empathy is the default in GNOME, 2. because it uses telepathy
<BUGabundo> yva: old storie
<BUGabundo> use google
<IdleOne> Empathy will ready your mind :)
<BUGabundo> you will find a dozen spam blogs on it
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: p1
<BUGabundo> *+1
<IdleOne> read* also
<verbalshadow> oy this is driving me batty
<verbalshadow> ok i can't figure out why plasma-netbook restarts every time, any ideas
<verbalshadow> i have removed everything ~/.kde/Autostart & ~/.kde/share/autostart and ~/.kde .  google hasn't been any help anyone have any idea?
<BUGabundo> who here doesn't feel like this http://img.demonicious.com/2009/2/ds2399/ds2399102.jpg ?
<James147> BUGabundo: Me for one, I cant stand having stubble :)
<pwnguin> also, you cant eat that much pizza and keep a svelte stick figure
<BUGabundo> stubble?
<James147> BUGabundo: very short beard...
<BUGabundo> ok
<James147> BUGabundo: what you get when you dont shave for a few days
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I last shaved on Sunday :)
<aliendude5300> Hi, I need to know how to turn the volume up on JUST the rear audio channel.
<Cynthia> aliendude5300: off-topic, but how did the rescue CD go?
<aliendude5300> Excellent... thanks :D
<Cynthia> no idea for the single channel volume change, sorry
<Cynthia> ok, good :)
<aliendude5300> Been asking in #ubuntu, but they wont try to help since I'm on karmic :/ Shouldn
<aliendude5300> Shouldn't make a difference...
<Cynthia> the pulseaudio and pavucontrol packages have been overhauled a lot on Karmic
<aliendude5300> Sigh... how hard is it to just turn up the audio on one channel a bit? My front work fine, and all channels are on, but the sound on the rear channels is really quiet.
<ripps> dammit, the ubuntu installer sucks. It immediately crashes once it starts installing, not to mention I can't file any bugs because network-manager is broken as well. Why does the livecd suck so much
<IdleOne> ripps: it's Alpha!
<MisterN> IdleOne: why i wanted to shout this
<pwnguin> IdleOne: and it's released next month...
<MisterN> are you suggesting the schedule is tight?
<aliendude5300> ripps: use alternative installer CD.
<aliendude5300> I use it myself... MUCH better.
<drs305> To past days updates were not good to my computer: fsck date problems on initial restarts; boots hung at samba daemons, etc.
<drs305> * The
<drs305> I'd been having excellent luck with Karmic until this week.
<ripps> the date issues with my harrddrive killed my main partition. Everything was killed while trying to fix with fsck. Now I need to reinstall. Good thing I kept /home on a seperate partition
<sobi> Where can i find config-file on my file system for grub 1.97 included in Kubuntu 9.10 alpha6 ?
<Etu> Hello :)
<Etu> Hi, I trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 from the dayly buid ISO I found here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Etu> But It just gives me red screens in the instalations of the core system
<test34> Anyone successfully fixed the green screen with the MS VX-1000 ? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/379024)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379024 in libv4l "vx-1000 green screen in ubuntu 9.04 tested with cheese" [Undecided,New]
<test34> I tested with xawtv and skype
<test34> I get lots of "libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: fill_nbits error: need 6 more bits"
<dozer> hi
<dozer>  init: hwclock main process(835) terminated with status 1
<dozer> I did an update a few days ago (perhaps saturday?) and now on boot, it says this
<drdozer2> any hints about how to recover from this?
<Cynthia> dozer: does this prevent boot?
<BUGabundo>  /me rsync -avh -progress /home/BUGabundo /media/bed; rm -rf /home/BUGabundo
 * Crashbit 
<drdozer2> Cynthia, yes - it hangs
<drdozer2> within a couple of seconds of starting to boot
<Etu> I have been told that the 9.10 will be green and not brown, is this true?
<ripps> no, and no. Mint does green, not ubuntu
<Etu> Aww, I hoped that "green is the new brown"
<ripps> ubuntu has been embracing some darker themes, such as the new blackish xsplash, but I'll wager a bet that ubuntu will remain brown for many versions to come
<rski> scientist are working hard to come up with more shades of brown
<ripps> Are thereany red-brown thems?
<test34> rski, I think they found about 600,000 shades so far
<test34> so that is enough for at least 500,000 years
<rikupw> :D  sporting karmic finally :D  damn grub though messed up so had to manually remove the UUID from the menu.lst :(
<test34> no issues with my grub so far
<dto> i can't seem to install the package gstreamer0.10-lame that soundjuicer says is required for mp3 encoding.
<dto> i do have lame installed
<madberry___> anybody have the same problem as me after updating to Kubuntu Karmic I can't login anymore it seems to be missing dependencies
<GobiTheGoblin> Hi once again =) Do any of you guys know, if there is a possibility to include broadcom wlan drivers in install image?
<Cynthia> GobiTheGoblin: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization . You might have to delete some packages so that the broadcom driver fits. Or are you asking if they can be included in Ubuntu releases?
<GobiTheGoblin> Cynthia: I am asking if they could be included. I already am running with em, via DKMS
<Cynthia> we're past the Feature Freeze now, and the Beta Freeze is tomorrow, this has a low chance of happening
<GobiTheGoblin> Cynthia: Oh, well If you could put a word on it =)  *asking nicely... no seriously, It was just a thought, that it could help lot of wlan people, like my self :)
<Cynthia> I'm not a dev, I just popped into #ubuntu+1 for alpha testing news and to help :P
<GobiTheGoblin> Cynthia: Well, was worth of shot :D
<musikgoat> GobiTheGoblin: is there a launchpad ticket?
<Cynthia> Yeah. Wait though. The nVidia and ATI "binary blob" drivers aren't on the CD either, you download them with the Restricted Driver Manager right?
<Cynthia> Does the Broadcom driver come up in that program?
<Etu> Cynthia: It did, atleast in 9.04
<GobiTheGoblin> musikgoat: I am kinda n00b in this.. soo.. i guess not. Is there appropriate course of actions I should follow if I would like a new feature?
<Etu> (I haven't tried it in 9.10)
<GobiTheGoblin> I think that is in too with the restricted drivers tough
<Cynthia> None of those are included on the disc
<musikgoat> GobiTheGoblin: depending on the feature, you could either create a brainstorm entry and see what others think of your request, or you could create a wishlist bug under the appropriate package
<musikgoat> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Etu> System > Administration > Hardwaredrivers --- Can give you nvidia/ati/broadcom unree drivers
<musikgoat> GobiTheGoblin: are you looking for a driver to be included with the install?
<GobiTheGoblin> musikgoat: Ty for your advice =), I'll keep that in mind
<GobiTheGoblin> musikgoat: Kinda, I was *hoping* That is in restricted drivers, so I guess it wont be. I was just hoping
<GobiTheGoblin> musikgoat: It is just bit annoying that you have to plug in, before you can continue to build up installation
<GobiTheGoblin> musikgoat: No biggie, but more n00bs than me could be bit confused
<musikgoat> you might have to check extra repositories, but that is a really annoying part of an install, when you don't have built in wireless driver suppor
<Cynthia> GobiTheGoblin: oh yeah, I didn't think of the problem of trying to download things over a wireless that doesn't work due to needing a network driver
 * musikgoat feels for you, and suggests buying an intel wireless card :)
<musikgoat> or ralink
<Cynthia> in any case, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug , write about this need you have for a wireless Broadcom driver on the CD, and immediately set your bug's importance to Wishlist
<musikgoat> eh, it'll get closed
<chrome> hi chaps, looks like vim has broken dependencies at the moment, any workarounds?
<musikgoat> they cant distribute closed source products
<Cynthia> a network d... oh
<Cynthia> I was about to say, a network driver has a case for inclusion since you can't download it in some circumstances
<Dr_Willis> be nice if there was a say for example, to get  a extra drivers package you could put on a flash drive so  you could get around the legal issues...
<Cynthia> other drivers, you can download those
<chrome> vim: Depends: vim-common (= 2:7.2.245-2ubuntu1) but 2:7.2.245-2ubuntu2 is to be installed
<musikgoat> Dr_Willis: I agree!
<musikgoat> Dr_Willis: like ubuntu-restricted-extras and the like
<Dr_Willis> I also wonder at the 'legality' of these licenses some companies  have in their limitations.
<Dr_Willis> They tend to put more limits on things then i think they are legally allowed to do.
<chrome> you can legally impose any restriction you like for your own software, no?
<GobiTheGoblin> Sooo.. should I try to suggest this forward?
<Dr_Willis> chrome:  thats an interesting legal point... and may or may not be true
<musikgoat> chrome: if its entirely yours, yes
<musikgoat> GobiTheGoblin: i think it will be a lost cause, unfortunately
<GobiTheGoblin> musikgoat: yea.. unfortunately so..
<musikgoat> many peeps before you with broadcom wireless cards have been bitten by this problem
<GobiTheGoblin> musikgoat: But restricted extra to download to USB would be nice... just clickcityclick and off one goes, with installation
<musikgoat> GobiTheGoblin: its actually doable, without that much effort, the problem in most situations is... one doesn't know they need it until its too late
<chrome> so, is there any way to force apt-get to go ahead and install, even though the version dependencies are wrong?
<musikgoat> then they are required to have another computer or a wird connection to get the packages in any respect
<chrome> I need vim :D
<musikgoat> chrome: you can try rolling back a version of vim in Synaptic
<chrome> oh, didnt know you could do that. Cool.
<musikgoat> synaptic -> package -> force version
<Cynthia> musikgoat: propose the restricted-extras download to the user in the "thank you for downloading" screen for Ubuntu itself, with a bit saying "if you have an nVidia or ATI graphics card, or a Broadcom wireless card or chipset in your laptop, this download is for you!"
<chrome> yeah, looking at the properties, I only see a single version
<chrome> musikgoat: should I add in Jaunty's repository as well? Will taht work?
<musikgoat> chrome: i would not suggest that
<musikgoat> hmm, and you've apt-get updated?
<musikgoat> or reloaded your repos?
<chrome> yeah
<chrome> want me to paste you my sources.list?
<musikgoat> nah
<musikgoat> chrome: whats the missing dep?
<chrome> Depends: vim-common (= 2:7.2.245-2ubuntu1) but 2:7.2.245-2ubuntu2 is to be installed
<musikgoat> ouch
<chrome> haha yeah.
<chrome> should be an >=
<chrome> considering downloading the deb and force installing it
<musikgoat> is vim-common a dep of vim-tiny?
<musikgoat> yea
<Amaranth> musikgoat: thus the name vim-common ;)
<ripps> livecd crasheswhen starting installer, and alt. cd fails on installing base system. I want my ubuntu back!
<musikgoat> Amaranth: thanks :P
<chrome> installed with --force-depends vim_7.2.245-2ubuntu2_i386.deb  vim-runtime_7.2.245-2ubuntu2_all.deb and it works
<chrome> might break horribly later
<ripps> Both the livecd and altcd fail, how am i suppose to reinstall my ubuntu?
<ripps> someone? I'm starting to freak out a bit here.
<chrome> ripps: if you're installing karmic, try jaunty?
<ripps> chrome: I've been using karmic since may, I'm not downgrading to jaunty now
<chrome> tried one of the dailies?
<ripps> Damn upgrades screw up my root partition, now I can't reinstall. this is dumb
<ripps> chrome: yes
<musikgoat> ripps: what about A5 or prior?
<ripps> musikgoat: d/ling it now
<musikgoat> ok
<Cynthia> ripps: start from Jaunty and run the command 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/YourHardDrive', to clear the entire hard drive, then repartition
<Cynthia> this command done as root, or with sudo
<Cynthia> otherwise, try /dev/YourHardDrive1 as the target, like /dev/hda1, to clear just the first partition
<musikgoat> Cynthia: i think thats unnecessary, at least writing to your entire drive part, if the partition table is deleted/formatted, writing a disk is useless
<Cynthia> musikgoat: true, but then the filesystem may stay corrupted
<musikgoat> formatting a filesystem != writing zeros to the disk
<musikgoat> former is much quicker... and does the job, unless you are trying to wipe actual data
<TerminX> the filesystem may BECOME further corrupted if your new filesystem experiences some corruption in the future and a recovery tool picks up traces of the original filesystem instead of the recreated one, but that's an unlikely scenario
<musikgoat> TerminX: yes, this is true
<TerminX> I know it is :p
<musikgoat> did you learn the hard way?
<TerminX> nope
<TerminX> many years of experience + application of logic drove me to that conclusion :p
<ripps> wait, no. I'm downloading the alpha6 altcd, alpha5 isn't on the website, where can I d/l it?
<TerminX> way back in high school when people were running into ntfs corruption on win2000 (mostly due to sound blaster live! PCI specification compliance issues), I remember seeing little bits of previous filesystems when recovering my friends data for them
<musikgoat> ripps: doesn't look like ubuntu is hosting it... ask around
<TerminX> of course the tools were smart enough to ask you if what it found was correct but I could totally see how any sort of an automated tool could mess something up rather spectacularly if it didn't guess correctly
<musikgoat> ripps: there are still some torrents floating around if you google search
<ripps> musikgoat: I try to avoid torrents, because my isp hates me
<musikgoat> eh, its still open source...
<musikgoat> ripps: if you choose to http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=4e221605347852b534c9746eb3ae29924730d053
<Cynthia> Alpha 5 is here <http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-5/>, which 404's now
<musikgoat> heh, right...
<Cynthia> I believe they discard alphas and betas after releases
<musikgoat> thats why torrents are useful... exactly for these situations
<Cynthia> and even alphas after alphas, and all alphas after betas :D
<Cynthia> I still have Karmic A5 i386's ISO though, if you can stand to wait 7 hours for my connection to upload... or get a torrent of some kind
<Cynthia> or -> otherwise
<musikgoat> yeah, i could upload it to you... but i only have 50kbps up
<musikgoat> actually, no i couldn't, i left that file at work... so i'd have to torrent it myself first... getting a bit convoluted :P
<Cynthia> hehe
<Cynthia> actually, given that torrent link of yours, I could validate alpha5 and seed it again
<Cynthia> if I still have it, I shouldn't need to download a single byte
<Cynthia> oh. I have amd64.
<GobiTheGoblin> Isn't the beta release next month?
<GobiTheGoblin> about exactly month away...
<GobiTheGoblin> When should we start to bombard bug reports, if there is any left ;) ?
<Cynthia> now! :D the beta freeze is tomorrow
<GobiTheGoblin> Tomorrow? Oh dear, I am a month late :P
<GobiTheGoblin> U said it before, but I just though it was a just a "freeze" of applications..
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/339757
<DanaG> grr!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339757 in evince "Evince goes full screen when pressing play on keyboard (dup-of: 263779)" [Low,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263779 in evince "Evince hijacks global multimedia keys" [Low,Fix released]
<DanaG> I'm tempted to un-dupe that and mark it not-fixed.
<DanaG> It's really annoying when I try to pause my music, and my PDF viewer goes fullscreen.
<GobiTheGoblin> What is the culture with reporting bugs with netbook remix?
<GobiTheGoblin> Is it equal to other distros, or is it like, works when it works?
<zebrafusion> cheers to whoever patched udev/usplash
<Cynthia> Can someone with karmic+gnome just check something quick for me: start Totem, play a file from example-content, hide the Sidebar, close Totem. and when you restart Totem, do you get the sidebar back?
<test34> Cynthia, I get an error: Fatal Python error: PyEval_SaveThread: NULL tstate
<omegamormegil> I don't get Twitter or identi.ca updates via the notification bubbles - is that still in the works, or is it me?
<test34> that is whenever I close it
<omegamormegil> (using gwibber)
<Cynthia> test34: hmm :/ I stopped getting that about 50% of the time
<Cynthia> test34: but try reopening it
<test34> Cynthia, I got that along with a core dump 100% of the time (and the sidebar comes back but I'm guessing that might be because of the core dump and it didnt save the settings?)
<Cynthia> test34: that's entirely possible; I'll try it again and watch the console. I'm sure the Apport exclamation point bubble didn't come up though
<DanaG> ALSA lib conf.c:1179:(parse_def) show is not a compound        ALSA lib conf.c:1645:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:17:26:Unexpected char        ALSA lib conf.c:3425:(snd_config_hook_load) /usr/share/alsa/pulse-alsa.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it        ALSA lib conf.c:3286:(snd_config_hooks_call) function p\` returned error: Invalid argument        ALSA lib control.c:902:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL h
<test34> cynthia: I tried it 4 times with the same results, even without even playing a video
<DanaG> dtchen: poke-itty.
<DanaG> that's "alsamixer -c2".
<test34> Cynthia, for some reason apport popped up only once
<Cynthia> test34: errrrrm. well that's weird. even though it closes quite timely, I do see a core dumped message on the console...
<Cynthia> karmic@voltorb ~$ totem hiddenfilename
<Cynthia> Fatal Python error: PyEval_SaveThread: NULL tstate
<Cynthia> Aborted (core dumped)
<test34> Cynthia, yes strange.. it closes pretty fast for me too (except for the first time which I was offered to kill it)
<test34> Cynthia, try to launch it from console: totem filethatdoesntexist
<Cynthia> test34: I'll try disabling plugins, then editing my Totem preferences until I find the culprit
<Cynthia> from totem filethatdoesntexist: same output, no help pasting it again
<Cynthia> Totem YouTube Browser is at fault.
<test34> Cynthia, here is what I get for a file that doesnt exist: http://pastie.org/628362
<Cynthia> same output. check it out starting Totem and disabling the YouTube Browser plugin though
<test34> Cynthia, I still get the core dump even if I disable all plugins.  Did you uninstall them?
<oldude67> anyone else having issues with python and k3b?
<Cynthia> no, I just disabled them
<Cynthia> with otherwise standard Totem preferences, like visualisations enabled etc.
<test34> my totem standard.. the default was bbc and youtube plugin enabled
<test34> ^is
<Cynthia> test34: oh. well, I disabled both actually
<Cynthia> with BBC or YouTube (or both) enabled, Totem crashes; with none enabled, it closes correctly
<test34> I disabled both also, and restarted and still get the same error/core dump
<Cynthia> now checking for bugs in totem on launchpad and gnomezilla
<Cynthia> launchpad: bug 421318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421318 in totem "totem crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421318
<test34> (totem:3459): CRITICAL **: bacon_video_widget_pause: assertion `bvw->priv->mrl != NULL' failed
<test34> they should switch to VLC
<madberry> I'm running Kubuntu 9.10 after the latest update I have no more KDE
<musikgoat> madberry: try dist-upgrade?
<Cynthia> madberry: can you access a console?
<madberry> yes dist-upgrade doesn't do anything
<madberry> yes I have console
<Cynthia> if so, sudo apt-get install elinks, dmesg > dmesg.txt, and attach that to a new bug report saying "[karmic] kde boot fails"
<madberry> I tried reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop but it has packages with missing dependencies
<Cynthia> mm, partial upgrades
<madberry> during the update 29 packages where removed which makes me conclude that part of the packages kde needs got removed
<madberry> I'm now using xubuntu-desktop
<test34> The update manager now let's you update the package cache without a password, thanks !
<Cynthia> madberry: add your voice to bug 435525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435525 in xorg "no more desktop KDE after last update, only see cursor in black screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435525
<madberry> Cynthia: thanks
<Cynthia> just say that 29 packages got removed during that update, and set it to Confirmed or something
<madberry> okay will do
<test34> #kubuntu+1 #ubuntu+1 :Forwarding to another channel
<test34> Anyone have a microsoft vx-1000 working ? (I get the green screen-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/379024 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379024 in libv4l "vx-1000 green screen in ubuntu 9.04 tested with cheese" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> DanaG: pongness.
<DanaG> cool.
<DanaG> Should I file a bug on that odd output?
<dtchen> DanaG: don't know what you're talking about, but, sure
<DanaG> ALSA lib conf.c:1179:(parse_def) show is not a compound        ALSA lib conf.c:1645:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:17:26:Unexpected char        ALSA lib conf.c:3425:(snd_config_hook_load) /usr/share/alsa/pulse-alsa.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it        ALSA lib conf.c:3286:(snd_config_hooks_call) function p\` returned error: Invalid argument        ALSA lib control.c:902:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL h
<DanaG> that's what.
<dtchen> hmm, ok. let me see if we can backport the stuff from 1.0.21a
<dtchen> i presume that same config worked in 9.04?
<DanaG> yeah.  And it worked with the ubuntu-audio-dev ppa until this last round of updates, I believe.
<dtchen> to when does "this last round" mean?
<DanaG> current is Version: 1:0.9.18-0ubuntu3
<dtchen> hum, that's alsa-lib spew. can you pastebin your config?
<DanaG> /var/cache/apt/archives/pulseaudio_1%3a0.9.18-0ubuntu1~ubuntuaudiodev4_amd64.deb
<DanaG>  /var/cache/apt/archives/pulseaudio_1%3a0.9.18-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<DanaG> should I just run the alsa-info?
<dtchen> nah, that mostly pulls driver stuff. i'd need your /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc plus ~/.pulse/default.pa or /etc/pulse/default.pa if you've modified the sink
<DanaG> hmm, there's no /etc/asound.conf
<DanaG> .asoundrc is:  http://pastebin.com/f1d022a65
<dtchen> right, that's expected
<dtchen> what's your /usr/share/alsa/pulse-alsa.conf ?
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the usb-audio hotplug issue still applies.  perhaps tomorrow I'll just formally report that one.
<DanaG> pulse-alsa:  http://pastebin.com/f4cfd137c
<dtchen> ouch
<dtchen> so you hit the combined alsa-lib + pulseaudio 0.9.18-0ubuntu3 bug
<DanaG> Known issue?
<dtchen> it's due to 0.9.18-0ubuntu3 turning on hinting for the type pulse
<dtchen> if you notice, you have a stanza in .asoundrc doing the exact same
<dtchen> due to a bug in alsa-lib 1.0.20, parsing .asoundrc will error out incorrectly
<dtchen> unfortunately, backporting the fix is a bit nasty
<DanaG> hmm, so it may be easier to revert the config file?
<DanaG> I manually set "show on" with a simpler hint.
<DanaG> what else is weird is that alsa-lib spews out garbage as the function name erroring out.
<dtchen> in the meantime, try commenting out or removing your *.*pulse stanzas in .asoundrc
<DanaG> oh, and the a52 thingy doesn't like the fact that my HDMI is subdevice 3.
<DanaG> cool, now it doesn't spew.
<dtchen> heh, a52 has all sorts of issues
<DanaG> And that's when you even build it.
<DanaG> Oh, and you can't use it over RAOP.  :}
<jamieleshaw> Hello, i'm on 64bit can't get installed akrmic aplha 6 to work, loads fine but doesn't start gui
<dtchen> jamieleshaw: known issue, probably. try the latest daily-live.
<jamieleshaw> Is there anyway i can make it update from it's terminal
<dtchen> sure, aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<jamieleshaw> and will that just update what's neccessary?
<DanaG> oh yeah, so what was it that caused the "no such device" on usb-audio?
<DanaG> Something with udev?
<dtchen> DanaG: module-udev-detect race
<DanaG> oh yeah, I suppose I should also file a bug about the digital output on the thing... the CM106 is likely similar to the CM112 in the Asus Xonar U1.
<Cynthia> mm, example-content in karmic has SpiritOfUbuntu.ogv with Robbie Ferguson welcoming users to... Jaunty Jackalope
<Cynthia> is this a bug? :P albeit one with a more difficult fix, because you can't code up a patch for the voice and lips
<bjsnider> why would font hinting screw up pulseaudio?
<Cynthia> bjsnider: font hinting set to what? none, slight or full?
<bjsnider> i don't know
<bjsnider> i don't see why it would affect pulse in any event
<Cynthia> me neither
<bjsnider> well, look at the previous conversation
<Cynthia> bjsnider: probably not the same type of hinting :p maybe an audio device hint
<DanaG> No wonder I was confused.  =þ
<bjsnider> DanaG, was it font hinting?
<DanaG> no, nothing about font hinting... the hinting was the thing in .asoundrc.
<DanaG> .asoundrc is:  http://pastebin.com/f1d022a65
<DanaG> that "hint".
<bjsnider> why is it that the more i learn about alsa the more boring it gets?
<DanaG> oh yeah, kernel ppa seems to be having failures lately.
<DanaG> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2009-09-23/BUILD.LOG
<DanaG>  /home/kernel-ppa/mainline/build/drivers/staging/go7007/s2250-board.c:24:26: error: s2250-loader.h: No such file or directory
<Cynthia> oh hey... speaking of example-content. playing Invocation.ogg after SpiritOfUbuntu.ogv hangs Totem
<Cynthia> I'm tempted to just say totem sucks at this point
<bjsnider> totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<Cynthia> gstreamer
<Cynthia> to test Karmic, I only use what's on the CD as much as possible
<Cynthia> except gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly which I installed
<bjsnider> gstreamer is technically better than nothing
<Cynthia> bjsnider: I agree, but Totem seems to deadlock rather pathologically with it
<Cynthia> at least in the current alphas
<bjsnider> start it from the console to record errata
<Cynthia> oh, nice. workaround: disable visualisations
<Cynthia> will start it from the console anyhow :)
<bjsnider> i c
<Cynthia> no messages at all appeared, it just froze
<Cynthia> and so -> karmic@voltorb ~$ totem /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/SpiritOfUbuntu.ogv
<Cynthia> Killed
<bjsnider> helpful
<pantaloon> I need help...I think alpha 6 is trying to burn down my house
<bjsnider> it will fail
<pantaloon> when the screensaver kicks on, the cpu temp goes through the roof and the fans start blasting on high
<Cynthia> It might succeed if it can manage to overhead the processor
<Cynthia> -d+t
<pantaloon> (intel chipset/graphics)
<pantaloon> guess i'll disable it until the next build
<bjsnider> disable it forever
<pantaloon> why?
<pantaloon> i've never had the problem before
<pantaloon> only in alpha 6
<pantaloon> could it be the graphics driver?
<pantaloon> seems like it would be the cpu that would cause the heat, but with integrated graphics, i don't really know how much duty is being offloaded to the cpu
<pantaloon> intel 945
<pantaloon> been constant problems since jaunty
<pantaloon> at least now i can watch flash vids fullscreen again
<bjsnider> all screensavers use too much power and defeat their own stated purpose. the only one worth anything is a black screen
<pantaloon> yes, but i like a little eye candy
<pantaloon> shouldn't take that much cpu
<bjsnider> sure it should. it even does with an nvidia card
<pantaloon> well, not enough to burn up my computer like it's doing
<pantaloon> you'd think it was calculating weather forecasts with these temps
<Cynthia> or affecting the weather itself :)
<pantaloon> haha
<Cynthia> pantaloon: watch the CPU usage in the screensaver selection window and pick one that doesn't take up much CPU/fan power and looks nice to you
<Cynthia> GLMatrix is one I like, and it takes up less than 5% CPU, but this is on a desktop
<bjsnider> besides which burn-in isn't a problem anymore unless you have a crt/plasma screen
<bjsnider> so there's nothing to save
<pantaloon> yeah, i understand they are totally useless, but that doesn't mean people won't still want them
<pantaloon> this is a laptop in a dark bedroom
<pantaloon> i like have a little ambient light from a screensaver and not nuclear winter from whatever webpage i'm on
<pantaloon> before jaunty, i could run any screensaver but maybe the most complex ones without a problem
<DanaG> Actually, I thought the same, about burn-in....
<DanaG> but somehow, the lab computers at my school have the fedora login screen (with the CSC department logo added to the background)... burned into the LCDs.
<DanaG> Which doesn't even make sense.
<DanaG> But it's true.
<pantaloon> no way
<DanaG> Well, they've often been left sitting there, screen on, for months worth of time.
<bjsnider> there's nothing in an lcd to burn
<bjsnider> maybe they're plasma screens
<DanaG> I'll even take a picture of it.
<DanaG> Nope, they're Dell 1907FP, or something like that.
<TerminX> lcds have temporary image persistence or whatever they call it
<bjsnider> it's there if you turn the monitor off?
<Cynthia> remanence?
<TerminX> it's pretty much the same thing as burn in in terms of effect
<DanaG> I'll check tomorrow, whether it stays there with monitor off.
<pantaloon> wow, i'd never heard of that
<bjsnider> why do lab computers at cal poly slo have fedora on them?
<pantaloon> seems if you leave them off for a couple days or leave the screen on a single color it can realign the crystals
<TerminX> leaving it on something completely white for a day or two helps
<DanaG> I don't know... it rather sucks, too.
<DanaG> They don't even have compizconfig plugin installed.
<TerminX> there's a java applet called jscreenfix that you can run fullscreen overnight that helps too
<DanaG> So, you have compiz defaults... or nothing.
<pantaloon> defaults are better than nothing
<pantaloon> can't get compiz working here...no xgl
<bjsnider> doesn't cal poly understand the incredible benefits of the excellent windows vista operating system?
<pantaloon> synaptic can't find the package
<dk_> hello people
<dk_> i have question..
<bjsnider> we're too drunk to provide answers
<dk_> any have problem with intel video with karmic?
<bjsnider> i wonder if anybody doesn't have intel graphics problems with karmic
<dk_> bjsnider:  do you have problems?
<dk_> when karmic is starting
<dk_> and gdm dont load
<bjsnider> certainly not
<dk_> :o
<Cynthia> I do, bjsnider; I had to go into the modules.d folder to go enable the driver
<dk_> well.... i cant start gnome
<Cynthia> I'm affected by bug 430694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430694
<dk_> Cynthia:  yes!
<dk_> me too
<dk_> well...  we will wait for the solution?
<Cynthia> ah, it was initramfs-tools/modules
<dk_> or another way?
<Cynthia> there's a workaround posted in that thread
<Cynthia> I tested it, it works for me; I realise it may not work for everyone, though
<dk_> Cynthia:  then... you dont have problem
<Cynthia> dk_: right now, no I don't
<pantaloon> i have performance issues with my 945 chipset, but it's better in karmic than jaunty...so aside from my screensaver issue i'm not complaining
<pantaloon> as long as i can watch flash videos fullscreen without it choking, i'm golden
<dk_> Cynthia: what number is the bug?
<Cynthia> bug 430694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430694
<voidmage> butts
<voidmage> whoops, bad script
<musikgoat> bull
<oldude67> is it me or is anyone else having issues with trying to burn cd's?
<Cynthia> oldude67: in what program?
<oldude67> k3b and brasero
<nhasian> i checked the repos to see if I had all the prerequisites to MSN a/v chat in telepathy.  I have everything except for telepathy-butterfly 0.5.1  still only shows 0.5.0
<oldude67> ya this cd burning issue has been going on now for several alpha updates, i thought maybe they would have it fixed by now.
<nhasian> oldude67, i thought it was fixed?
<nhasian> oldude67, brasero didnt work for me with alpha2, but after they fixed it its been working... at least i havent tried it recently haha
<nhasian> oldude67, although when it wasnt working i just used gnomebaker
<oldude67> nhasian, ah i forgot about that one..let me try it and see if it works.
<nhasian> oldude67, also imgburn works great with wine
<oldude67> nhasian, id rather not use anything windows if i can avoid it, not to happy with that os as it is.
<Cynthia> nhasian, there was an issue in Alpha 5 with mounting CDs, it also affected Brasero
<oldude67> my issue is with python actually with k3b...and brasero just keeps telling me it cant fix the codec issue.
<oldude67> grrr.
<nhasian> Cynthia, was that what was preventing me from ejecting CDs sometimes?  i had to type "eject" in a terminal hehe
<Cynthia> was it, I'm not sure
<Cynthia> is it, I'll test now
<Cynthia> I had the issue you describe though, after the burn and CD mount fix
<Cynthia> oh it's still there
<nhasian> i'm just anxiously waiting to be able to video conference with MSN on empathy... any day now i imagine
<oldude67> nhasian, i have heard quite a bit about people talking about empathy, i hope it turns out like there thinking its going too.
<nhasian> oldude67, yeah it caused quite an uproar because back in alpha2 when it was announced empathy would replace pidgin, it wasnt yet ready.  but in the past couple of months they have come a long way!
<nhasian> people keep complaining it doesnt do encryption or have meta-contacts... but i think the video chat is more of a priority and they nailed it.
<chrome> i can't get empathy to work with either my gtalk or jabber accounts
<nhasian> chrome, i'm still using pidgin myself for one stupid reason - the sounds dont yet work in empathy.
<nhasian> chrome, well technically they are there, but its up to gnome-sounds to play them.
<chrome> pidgin does the job, dont fix what aint broke?
<chrome> or was pidgin really broken? :)
<nhasian> chrome, pidgin wasnt broken, it just wasnt evolving either.  its been stagnating.
<chrome> but ... its perfect! :P
<nhasian> chrome, you can continue using it of course.  but empathy will let you share your desktop with other users, share music, video conference, lots of cool things pidgin cant do
<chrome> i'm pulling that face, you know the one
<edgy> nhasian: does empathy support video conferencing?
<chrome> the "impressed nodding while simultaneously pulling the corners of my mouth down"
<nhasian> edgy, for xmpp googletalk and MSN protocols now yes.  not yet with yahoo
<edgy> nhasian: i never tried empathy but you encourage me to do that later today
<chrome> what about iChat interop
<Cynthia> small note: edgy and chrome are confusing names; I'm thinking you're talking about an earlier Ubuntu version or a Web browser :(
<chrome> browser came after me
<chrome> so complain to google :P
<edgy> Cynthia: karmic came after me
<Cynthia> lol :)
<Cynthia> but did edgy come after you?
<nhasian> edgy, it will be a couple of days before the new version of telepathy-butterfly gets into the repos.  you will need that for the msn a/v
<nhasian> edgy, http://cass.no-ip.com/~cassidy/blog/index.php/post/2009/09/14/MSN-audio/video-chat-in-Telepathy#pr
<edgy> Cynthia: actually no, I named myself after edgy but then mark got it and register the names before the announcement and I can't compete with him
<Cynthia> I see
<edgy> nhasian: thanks for the info
<edgy> thanks all of you. Ubuntu and the people here are one of the best things in the world
<nhasian> edgy, its all about helping one another man :)
<edgy> yes, see you later
<daurnimator> alpha 2 is worth installing?
<daurnimator> oh wait, alpha 6 is out
<daurnimator> *facepalm*
<AlanBell> I have Karmic failing to install at the moment
<AlanBell> tried the daily CD and Alpha 6
<AlanBell> this is the alternate CD
<AlanBell> fails with a red screen, looks from the console like /usr/lib/debbootstrap/pkgdetails is being called with bad parameters
<AlanBell> anyone know where the install script is?
<daurnimator> does the alpha6 live cd work?
<daurnimator> I'm trying to boot it
<daurnimator> and its stuck at an ubuntu logo with little white lines moving upwards underneath it
<daurnimator> actually, I think X keeps restarting
<daurnimator> anyone here?
<mjbrooks> My comcastic ping time of 1632ms is making my update... er... an adventure in waiting
<uni4dfx> hi, why is pulseaudio in karmic "compiled with library version 0.9.14"
<uni4dfx> shouldn't it be compiled with 0.9.18?
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: doesnt karmic beta come out today ?
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, have you checked the release schedule?
<eagles0513875> not today but i did last thursday
<eagles0513875> hehe when alpha 6 came out lol
<eagles0513875> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, I'll give you a hint.... Beta is not until October
<habanany> help
<eagles0513875> october 1st lol
 * mjbrooks yells at his cable modem
<daurnimator> bah, can someone help me? is the karmic desktop amd64 iso known to be ok?
<habanany> i download the iso karmic koala but i have no dvd burner, i'm using windows 7 and i would like to install karmic in a usb pendrive 4gb
<James147> habanany: you can use unetbootin to install it to a usb
<mjbrooks> habanany, Unetbootin
<mjbrooks> habanany, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<habanany> i want it persistent
<James147> habanany: Not sure if unetbootin can create presistant, but you can use usb-creator from within linux to create presistant usb driver, you can do this from a virtual mechene or install it locally first
<habanany> i cannot burn the iso i have no dvd burner
<daurnimator> use unetbootin to make a usb stick then
<James147> habanany: are you wanting to use the live usb to install carmic, or jsut test it?
<daurnimator> <habanany> i want it persistent
<habanany> install
<James147> habanany: then just use unetbootin, if it cant create presistant drives then after you install karmic recreate the usb with usb-creator from within karmic
<habanany> ok, i will try unebootin
<daurnimator> habanany: use 2 usb sticks: unetbootin onto one, then install from that to the other
<habanany> why not unebootin from pc, i only have one usb
<AfC> Do we have to do anything special to get Karmic to recognize encrypted [external device] partitions? On Gentoo with GNOME 2.26 the auto mounter did the LUKS mapping automatically and then a dialog came up prompting for passphrase. Am I missing something obvious to make this work on Ubuntu?
<jpds> AfC: It should just work.
<jpds> AfC: I use it all the time.
<habanany> oh, i remembered thet i have also have an sd card
<AfC> Damn
<AfC> jpds: ok, thanks
<AfC> jpds: I guess I'll just keep issuing `cryptsetup luksOpen ...` by hand for the mean time
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
 * mjbrooks waves to ActionParsnip
<eagles0513875> well this is interesting
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, define "this"
<eagles0513875> after todays updates my saved kde session couldnt be loaded after a reboot and it defaulted to gnome for me
<eagles0513875> this is even worse
<eagles0513875> its like kde is no longer installed
<eagles0513875> well that explains it
<eagles0513875> kubuntu-desktop has unmet dependencies
<mjbrooks> yikes
<madberry> eagles0513875: I had the same problem see bug 435525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435525 in xorg "no more desktop KDE after last update, only see cursor in black screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435525
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, I just updated myself... have yet to reboot
<eagles0513875> i did on my vm
<eagles0513875> im scared to on my duel boot
<madberry> mjbrooks: take it from me don't
<eagles0513875> gonna install gnome to be safe
<mjbrooks> I don't have gnome to fall back on hehehe
<eagles0513875> madberry: well i am lucky i had gnome installed
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: im installing it now on my duel boot machine
<madberry> that's what I had to install myself as well
<mjbrooks> well... perhaps it's just a 64bit issue
<madberry> mjbrooks: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop before you reboot just incase
<madberry> could be
<mjbrooks> madberry, bah, I live on the command line anyways
<mjbrooks> madberry, emacs is all I need ;)
<madberry> lol
<mjbrooks> all you pointy-clicky kids need to get off my lawn!
<mjbrooks> my packages all seem okay... only one way to find out...
<madberry> good luck lol
<eagles0513875> its possible its 64bit issue but who knows
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> madberry: im installing gnome to be save
<eagles0513875> safe*
<madberry> eagles0513875: are you running 64bit?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> both in a vm and on me duelboot on my macbook pro
<madberry> did you add your info to the bug?
<eagles0513875> madberry: before i do let me see if the outcome is the same not in a virtual machine
<mjbrooks> That first reboot after a major update is always a slow one
<eagles0513875> on this desktop pc im running it in a vm
<madberry> eagles0513875: k cool
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: you still able to load kde?
<mjbrooks> yup
<eagles0513875> madberry: my issue is slightly different though i still have a desktop and x
<mjbrooks> it's my magic aura that keeps it running so well
<eagles0513875> madberry: i have a possible solution  for u btw cuz with alpha 5 i was having that issue
<eagles0513875> madberry: what video card do you have
<madberry> intel
<eagles0513875> humm 2nd person with that issue
<eagles0513875> i had that issue with alpha 5 and the nvidia driver from the repos
<eagles0513875> after rebooting with the nvidia driver from the nvidia site it fixed my issue and i had x and no black screen or a tty console
<mjbrooks> I missed the issue... what are we refering to?
<eagles0513875> madberry's bug mjbrooks
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/435525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435525 in xorg "no more desktop KDE after last update, only see cursor in black screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<madberry> maybe I just need to download the Aplha 6 cd and reinstall
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: remember the issue i was having with alpha 5 which was fixed by installing the driver from the nvidia site
<eagles0513875> madberry: alpha 6 got rid of my issues so that is up to u
<mjbrooks> mad so you get the KDM login screen but then nothing when you log in?
<madberry> it's a black screen with just the mouse pointer.  I tried the failsafe anf that gives me some strange error about missing the x terminal emulator
<mjbrooks> hmmm
<eagles0513875> here goes nothing
<eagles0513875> rebooting :(
<mjbrooks> gl
<eagles0513875> this is totallly f***** up
<eagles0513875> it defaulted me to gnome
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> how on earth did it work for u mjbrooks
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, if you went to gnome before it's probably just sending you to the last used
<eagles0513875> no was on kde before
<eagles0513875> i just installed gnome
<mjbrooks> ah,  installing gnome tends to change the defaults to gnome
<eagles0513875> let me head back to the login screen
<eagles0513875> still dont have kde
<eagles0513875> kde just vanished
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> ouchie
<eagles0513875> that hurt
<mjbrooks> netsplit!!
<madberry> yeah zelanzy just rebooted or something
<James147> O_o
<eagles0513875> according to kvirc
<eagles0513875> its saying to me that a netsplit was detected on niven.freenode.net
<mjbrooks> I wonder if the latest updates clears up the VMWare input bug
<mjbrooks> nope
<madberry> I just wish I could go back to KDE again
<mjbrooks> heh
<mjbrooks> madberry, perhaps not... i can't capitalize now  lol
<mjbrooks> meta keys not working either.... odd
<mjbrooks> I nkow I can blame that one on VMWare
<madberry> ok downloading Kubuntu Karmic Aplha 6.  Backing /home
<Bauldrick-netboo> Hi - latest upgrade stopped my synaptic touchpad working - xorg.conf has everything commented out and says HAL has taken over, my toolbar is also scrambled
<sjokkis> will plymouth be in the next release after karmic?
<kulight> sjokkis: no
<Blizzerand> How do I know which alpha of Karmic am using
<James147> Blizzerand: If you are fully updated then you are useing the latest
<Blizzerand> Will this ubuntu release use plymouth and replace the old usplash
<kklimonda> Blizzerand, no
<kklimonda> we use xsplash instead
<Blizzerand> !xsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsplash
<Blizzerand> kklimonda ; Is it better than plymouth
<kklimonda> it's different - instead of KMS X server is used so wider range of hardware is supported. also it's part of a work on speeding up boot time for lucid lynx.
 * Blizzerand doubts whether Linux can boot faster than 15 seconds
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: look into bioslinux ;)
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: puts the kernel in bios and makes it boot damn fast
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: xpud boots in 3 seconds on my 1.6Ghz AM2 + 2Gb DDR2 + SATA HDD
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: i wouldnt get hung up on boot times, concentrate on booted system speed :D
<Blizzerand> ActionParsnip : k do you believe xsplash can go faster than 15 seconds
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: if you have a dual core system you can enable concurency in boot but it has issues with encrypted filesystems
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: not sure, i dont use it
<alankila> What's the current karmic boot speed? I see it's very fast, but haven't actually timed it
<ActionParsnip> alankila: depends on system and config
<alankila> something like 20 seconds maybe and I've logged on
<Blizzerand> Well i've seen that ext4 filesystem can make it boot faster
<ActionParsnip> alankila: a system with 4Tb RAM and 20 SSD HDDs in raid will boot faster than a sigle core CPU + 256Mb
<alankila> yes, I'm on ext4, dualcore, raid-1 over 500 GB drives ... so I have reasonable disk bandwidth and access times
<ActionParsnip> alankila: also depends on RAM and HDD cache as well as amount of boot services enabled
<alankila> but there's still a limit to how much removing disk access cost can get you... the kernel will still have to scan for hardware, things need some initialization, etc.
<ActionParsnip> alankila: if you use bum you can reduce startup services
<Blizzerand> And just a doubt , is there any way to test ubuntu without using any media and not in a virtualized environment
<alankila> Blizzerand: kvm?
<alankila> oh. *not* in virtualized
<Blizzerand> Whats kvm
<ActionParsnip> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<alankila> never mind
<mjbrooks> Blizzerand, no media and not virtualized? wubi installer... install it like it's a windows program uninstall the same way
<mjbrooks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<alankila> I can't see how you could boot the thing up because BIOS doesn't boot without some kind of media, even if it's just USB or something... And any system that pretends you can start a new kernel is virtualized in some sense
<alankila> so there's absolutely no way that I can think your constraints can be met
<Blizzerand> mjbrooks : I don't use windows
<Blizzerand> I tried unetbootin ,(which requires one mounted partition) but when I try to install the whole thing , it gives me the error that it requires every partition to be unmounted
<Blizzerand> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mjbrooks> Blizzerand, what are you using now?
<Blizzerand> mjbrooks : No offence but fedora (Linux)
<alankila> I installed ubuntu on usb stick within kvm
<alankila> maybe that's a "medialess" test?
<mjbrooks> Blizzerand, none taken
<mjbrooks> Blizzerand, Fedora is quite good... though RPM based ;)
<Blizzerand> I think I'll just stick with v-box then . Though I wish I could install it without the help of a media
<Blizzerand> mjbrooks : Whats wrong with rpm
<alankila> "kvm -hda /dev/usb-stick-partition -cdrom foobar.iso -m 512"
<mjbrooks> do you mean all media?
<alankila> Not sure if this qualifies, but I just don't understand what this "without help of a media" is.
<mjbrooks> alankila, been quite a few of those lately
<Blizzerand> that is would it be possible to install distro without a CD , DVD or even a USB drive
<mjbrooks> Blizzerand, I was never crazy about it and I dealt with it for years
<eagles0513875> le sigh
<Blizzerand> mjbrooks : Well you can now be , because it has quite grown with much more features . I've been a fan of fedora and rpm from its 4 th release back in 2004 or 2005
<mjbrooks> Blizzerand, I was on Redhat from it's 3.x days through to FC3
<mjbrooks> 1993 or 4
<coz_> mjbrooks,  and you have gone ubuntu now ?
<mjbrooks> or something like that
<Blizzerand> mjbrooks : lol I was on Debian then
<mjbrooks> coz_, I've been around the block a few times
<mjbrooks> Blizzerand, me too, on the servers... it wasn't until later that I put it on my laptop ;)
<coz_> mjbrooks,   :)  I completely understand....nearly the same senario here    RedHat made me hate kde :)
<ActionParsnip> mandrake 7 here, then it transitioned to mandriva, then I got ubuntu
<Blizzerand> I am not sure why but I feel mandriva a little complicated
<ActionParsnip> s'ok. tbh i can use any distro as my needs are very simple
<mjbrooks> If we're doing historical timelines my path was roughly Slackware->Debian->Redhat->Debian->Kubuntu->Sidux->Debian->Kubuntu ;) but that's only counting ling term use of >1 year each
<coz_> I test all that I can but end up back with ubuntu
<Blizzerand> coz_ : KDE had no style then (regarding your last comment on red hat) , I mean the icons where huge and altogether gnome was hell lot better , then
<mjbrooks> I went to Redhat when I got a laptop for the first time and could get Debian to play nice  hehee
<Blizzerand> But now I feel safe in the hands of KDE
<coz_> Blizzerand,  I know  :)   but it was just a pain in the butt back then
<mjbrooks> I remember when there was no KDE or gnome :/
<coz_> eeeww
<ActionParsnip> lxde here, nice and simple and fast
<coz_> lol
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  yeah but it has issues with dual monitors
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  lxde that is
<mjbrooks> I remember when there was KDE at the start and no gnome
<ActionParsnip> coz_: i have 1 monitor for 3 systems )
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  ah  that would help:)  what happens here with lxde is that the secondary monitor is a transparent background in in about 20 minutes  for some reason gnome kicks in to accomodate   I cant figure that one out yet
<ActionParsnip> weird
<ActionParsnip> could have a seperate x server for it
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: :(
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  for sure  and the lxde people  gave silly answers like  pcman cant use dual monitors
<eagles0513875> kde packages are all broken thank god at least i had gnome installed
<coz_> anyone up on the suttleworth proposal for other distributions to agree on release schedules?
<Blizzerand> Anyone tried sugar yet , quite different from all I've seen in  my life
<coz_> I have read some but nothing seems to have progressed yet
<coz_> Blizzerand,  sugar?  a distribution?
<ActionParsnip> coz_: not dug into it, nor do i care
<coz_> :)
<eagles0513875> coz_: schedules regards release is nice but puts alot of stress on the volunteers who have jobs outside of developing for a parciular distro
<Blizzerand> coz_ : No a desktop environment , its available in Ubuntu repos I believe
<eagles0513875> kubuntu is probably an exception cuz it has the backing of a big company
<coz_> eagles0513875,  possibly true  but it would also mean  a slow down of ubuntu release schedule
<eagles0513875> FYI TO ALL KDE USERS kde packages from todays updates are broken
<eagles0513875> coz_: how so
<eagles0513875> hey Dr_Willis
<coz_> eagles0513875,  suttleworth proposed that if other distributions agree with a fixed release schedule  he would adjust ubuntu's release schedule accordingly
<Blizzerand> eagles0513875 : lol We fedorians (kde ) didn't have any update
<eagles0513875> coz_: i honestly dont think rpm based distros would need to be included with this though
<eagles0513875> Blizzerand: talking about kubuntu karmic here bro
<coz_> eagles0513875,  he is shooting for redhat to comply or hope they will join in on this
<eagles0513875> whats the point
<eagles0513875> they use different package management systems
<coz_> eagles0513875,  http://www.osnews.com/story/19760/Shuttleworth_Seigo_Discuss_Synchronised_Release_Cycles
 * Blizzerand believes he is not blind
<eagles0513875> it makes more sense for debian and all debian derived distros in my honest opinion
<mjbrooks> Blizzerand, never heard of sugar... my preferred alternative is enlightenment... e is a fav
<Dr_Willis> Howdies
<eagles0513875> coz_: reading the first paragraph i see where he is taking this
<Blizzerand> mjbrooks : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_%28desktop_environment%29
<coz_> eagles0513875,  seems worth the effort in my opinion  at least from the research on this I have done
<eagles0513875> not to any particular distro but mostly the major upstream tools like the kernel and gcc and others coz_ in all honesty i dont see a problem with that proposal
<Dr_Willis> i cant figure out sugar
<Dr_Willis> :)
<eagles0513875> agreed coz_
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: :( kde packages are broken the ones in todays updates if ur on kde fyi so if thats the case make sure you have gnome or another desktop environment installed
 * Blizzerand is a strong believer that each distribution should have its own desktop environment ( for the least a little modified ) that using the same old GNOME and KDE
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: many DEs use gtk as a base
<eagles0513875> Blizzerand: and kubuntu they do a decent amount of modification to the de
<Dr_Willis> I removed kde the other day.. i think i may have K3b installed..
<eagles0513875> well with todays updates Dr_Willis it seems like anything kde even programs dont work any more
<Dr_Willis> In many ways i would perfer disrtos to have a 'vanilla kde' or vanilla gnome option.
<eagles0513875> dependencies are screwed up
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<Blizzerand> I have tried about different distros and  what I think is all the distros would look same to a newbie . (Except for the themes though)
<eagles0513875> agreed to that Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> looks like wesnoth got some major updates also.
<eagles0513875> for 10.04 would like to propose 2 opptions at least for kubuntu
<Blizzerand> 2 panel for gnome and a blue strip line for the kde
<eagles0513875> somewhere during the installer have the user choose browser to install instead of the default as well as choice of office suite instead of the default
<eagles0513875> just like windows 7 is gonna give users options on which browser to install
<Dr_Willis> I found some 2 file manager panels in gnome file manager tweak the other day. :)
<Boohbah> Blizzerand: you are free to make your own distribution with whatever desktop manager you like and try to get people to use it
<Blizzerand> Boohbah : You mean like lfs, right
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: what will the options will their e
<cdE|Woozy> is nm-applet known to be broken after the latest update?
<cdE|Woozy> it can't find libnm-glib-vpn.so.0
<eagles0513875> for what ActionParsnip
<eagles0513875> for browsers and office suites
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: have the options been set?
<Boohbah> Blizzerand: lsf doesn't really 'distribute' anything but documentation, so no...
<Boohbah> err, LFS
<eagles0513875> well i still have to propose to motu if i could get myself unbanned i think its something the users would really like to have
<Blizzerand> Boohbah : Did try that something based on Debian quite a long time ago , but didn't go good.
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i have some programs that i have a list for could also add email clients to the options to install besides office suite and browser
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i guess, there may be licencing to consider but sure
<Bauldrick-netboo> my touchpad isn't working after last update - where do i go to fix that now?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: how so
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: would be using stuff that is already in the repos like firefox and evolutions and openoffice koffice
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: are you on about in windows?
<zniavre> hello / bonjour
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: this is an idea i got from whats gonna be in win 7 they are gonna give users a choice to choose other browsers to be installed besides ie such as firefox chrome opera etc
<eagles0513875> i was thinking why not do something like that for ubuntu wiht office suites browsers and email clients
<zniavre> how to reactivate ctrl alt bksp ?
<Pici> zniavre: I believe theres a toggle in your keyboard preferences.  Alternatively, you can try....
<Pici> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<sjokkis> when will plymouth be added to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> I diddnet think 'dontzap' worked last i tried it
<coz_> zniavre,  I am not sure you want to do that  since  ctrl+alt+backspace does NOT  shutdown applications properly
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: many other distros have choices for the apps at install time. Ubuntu seems to have completely bypassed this and insists on copious amounts of crap being installed at install time without any say
<zniavre> ho forgot to install this package
<zniavre> thank you
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: thats what i would like to put forth for 10.04
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: an "advanced install" would be nice to select and remove apps from the installed system at first boot. I have a script to pretty much gut the OS on a clean install
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: when u say advanced install why not just install the base desktop and build it up from there
<Pici> sjokkis: I wouldn't be surprised if it never is added.  We're trying to move away from using splash screens in the hope that the boot process is so fast that you never need to see them.
<zniavre> coz_,  yes i know this point but im a bit old school i like this feature
<skwashd> hi all
<zniavre> im a bit lost without
<skwashd> anyone else experiencing this .... vim: Depends: vim-common (= 2:7.2.245-2ubuntu1) but 2:7.2.245-2ubuntu2 is to be installed ?
<coz_> zniavre,  understood  but it is just as easy to  ctrl+alt+F1   log in     sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  or kde restart
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i started doing that with ulite but its still not hugely practical
<zniavre> yes i know that point but ... it's faster way
<coz_> zniavre,  ok  :)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: regarding a desktop withnothign installed all you need is the xserver and for instance kde-base and that enough
<zniavre> thank you
<yofel_> skwashd: your cache seems out of date, did you run apt-get update?
<skwashd> yoasif: daily for 3 days ... and i am still stuck with the stock useless version of vim that ubuntu ships
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i use uslite then install lxde from repos, makes a very slim system indeed
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: nice
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: you try uck
<eagles0513875> !uck | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<zniavre> but dontzap does not exists anymore
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i looked at it but ive not got time so i just use ulite
<skwashd> i can understand shipping vim-tiny in jeos ... but for desktops and servers it is stupid imo .... it is <600kb difference in size
<Oli```> Gah why do java and sreadahead have a battle for CPU domination when I boot?
<yofel> skwashd: run sudo apt-get update and then try again. My guess is that since vim-common contains arch-independent files and was built faster than vim you updated your cache after vim-common was built but before vim finished building
<skwashd> yofel: like so "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vim" ?
<yofel> yes
<skwashd> did that before i came in here :)
<skwashd> shall i do it again just for some fun?
<yofel> skwashd: ok, it's fine here, what architecture do you have?
<skwashd> amd64
<skwashd> fresh install as of 3 days ago
<Dr_Willis> skwashd:  ya got to leave room on the cd for Wubi  we need wubi@! :0
<Dr_Willis> i have a list of things i always install on a new installed box.. vim-full is like #1
<skwashd> Dr_Willis: wubi doesn't interest me ... and this was from an alternate installer ... cos the gui doesn't support cryptroot
<yofel> hm... should be fine then... try aptitude instead (sudo aptitude install vim)
<skwashd> yofel: output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vim
<skwashd> grrr
<skwashd> yofel: take 2 ... http://pastebin.ca/1577790
<yofel> skwashd: I guessed as much. Any progress with aptitude?
<skwashd> yoasif: no .. got a WAR ... sudo apt-get -y --purge remove vim-common && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal gvim vim
<skwashd> !ideal but it works
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> well, as long as it works... but still strange
<skwashd> yofel: possibly caused by au.archive.ubuntu.com being out of date compare to some other mirrors
 * yofel thinks skwashd is right
 * skwashd won't comment on the state of aarnet since optus took over
<skwashd> how do i get something nice up on the screen when entering my cryptroot passphrase?
<skwashd> with hardy (and karmic before a kernel panic kill my drive) i had a bootsplash up while entering the passphrase
<skwashd> on a fresh install it is lost
<yofel> skwashd: do you mean the grub bootsplash? karmic switched to grub2
 * yofel never used a crypt setup though
<skwashd> yofel: i know you switched to grub2 ... but as of 2 days ago i had some kind of splash (similar to intrepid's) up when i was entering the passphrase
<yofel> hm, no idea then
<Bauldrick-netboo> should i have a synaptics.fdi in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ in order for my touchpad to work? it broke after upgrade
<Travis-42> if I'm willing to deal with the temporary problems of an alpha, can I use ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6 and eventually just upgrade to the final release, or if I use the alpha will I need to do a fresh install from scratch of the final release to ensure things work ok in the end?
<Dr_Willis> Thats how upgrades/apt-get is supposed to work...
<Dr_Willis> SUPPOSED to at least. :)
<eagles0513875> Travis-42: yes ull update the packages from what ever version of the next release u start with u upgrade through all the alphas beta rc to final
<Dr_Willis> assuming somthing in the alphas dont break so badly that you cant upgrade. :)
<Travis-42> ok :-) thanks Dr_Willis and eagles0513875   (I'll keep backups of course)
<eagles0513875> no prob Travis-42
<Dr_Willis> 'be afraid - be very afraide' :)
<skwashd> Travis-42: until a few days ago my laptop was running an install which dated from warty (or breezy i forget) ... many alpha/beta/rc upgrades done on it
<Bauldrick-netboo> no-one any ideas on my touchpad issue :(
<skwashd> kernel panic during heavy write caused serious corruption
<eagles0513875> Bauldrick-netboo: that was an issue in alpha 5 i had the same thing on my duel boot with kubuntu and osx with alpha 5
<eagles0513875> had to do a clean install of alpha6 which fixed it
<Travis-42> ok. basically I need to do a clean reinstall of ubuntu anyways, and I was tempted to try 9.10 :-)
<Bauldrick-netboo> eagles0513875: yuk, it is controlled via that /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-synaptics.fdi or something siniler?
<eagles0513875> dunno
<eagles0513875> but i just did a clean install of alpha six as i had no idea what was causing my touchpad and keyboard to not work anymore
<AlanBell> anyone tried installing karmic-alternate recently?
<AlanBell> I can't get it to install on real or virtual hardware
<skwashd> Travis-42: there is some nice things in there ... but i am already hanging out for lonely lynx
<skwashd> want to see everything in karmic polished
<Dr_Willis> Polished so much the desktop looks like a mirror?
<Dr_Willis> 'I can see myself in  the browser!'
<Bauldrick-netboo> eagles0513875: my keyboard works, just not touchpad, don't suppose you can tell me what resides in /etc/hal/fdi/policy   is it just preferences.fdi  ?
<eagles0513875> hold on Bauldrick-netboo failling at multitasking atm have you run the updates for today if you can?
<skwashd> Dr_Willis: the direction things are taking are nice ... but i want something a bit slicker ... jaunty and karmic both seem to scream "you are using technology" in a way some of the previous releases haven't
<Bauldrick-netboo> eagles0513875: yes, thats what caused it :(
<skwashd> well i didn't try jaunty with kde4 ;)
<eagles0513875> strange for me i am on kde and todays kde updates screwed up my kde so i only got gnome now as unresolved dependencies are killing me :(
<skwashd> eagles0513875: it is a conspiracy of linus and miguel to rid the world of kde ;)
<Dr_Willis> I thought Linus said he was now using kde.. or was that kde3 :)
<skwashd> they bought off sabdfl
<eagles0513875> skwashd: O_O
<Dr_Willis> I always have this 'crash report detected' icon in the systray.. it never goes away. :)
<eagles0513875> just a bug which will get fixed
<skwashd> Dr_Willis: no ... linus was using kde3 ... then switched back to gnome after trying kde4
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Dr_Willis> skwashd:  along with 90% of the kde users .. i think...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<skwashd> Dr_Willis: click it ... authenticate for gksudo ... decide which issues you want to report
<yofel> kde4 was horrible until 4.3
<eagles0513875> well from 4.0 i have seen it improve with every subsequent version
<yofel> now I'm using it again as gnome is getting on my nerves
<skwashd> Dr_Willis: kde still has users? and developers who have to use it don't count as real users
 * skwashd ducks and reads the CoC
<Dr_Willis> skwashd:  I dont hang in #kubuntu any more.... :P
 * yofel slaps skwashd arount with a kde logo :P
 * eagles0513875 slaps yofel Dr_Willis and skwashd with the gnome foot print
 * hifi laughs at kde AND gnome users from a distance
<skwashd> yofel: it crashed before it hit me
<yofel> -.-
 * jussi01 grumbles the channel back on topic
<skwashd> hifi: you're so cool you run apps directly in a framebuffer?
<skwashd> jussi01: unstable software is considered OT ? ;)
<jussi01> no, but nasty comments about other DE's...
<skwashd> see my comment above about the CoC :)
<hifi> skwashd: no, I use openbox
<skwashd> and on that note i will get back to being productive
<skwashd> thanks for the info peeps
<eagles0513875> seems like my idea is liked :)
<vigo> Everything working?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> vigo: you on kde
<vigo> Gnome:KDE:Edbuntu mix
<eagles0513875> vigo: be warned the kde updated packages today are broken
<vigo> eagles0513875: So sorta  of , yes
<eagles0513875> seems like they all have unmet dependencies
<eagles0513875> for some odd reason i have yet to try something out
<eagles0513875> which i will in a bit here
<eagles0513875> i am fighting with my cursed pen drive to reformat 2 partitions back into 2
<eagles0513875> into 1
<vigo> I scripted a log cpy , let me check it.
<eagles0513875> trust me once u reboot u wont have kde any more as a choice of desktop
<vigo> Kalzium works
<vigo> I mean the KDE apps work, or seem to
<eagles0513875> have u run todays updates from kde
<eagles0513875> cuz kde is broken for me
<vigo> hrmmm, I run the mix, Gnome is base, then Edbuntu was added, Edbuntu is KDE, seems to work
<eagles0513875> vigo: reboot and see if u still have kde as an option
<eagles0513875> kde not workign started occuring after the updates and a reboot
<vigo> okee dokee, brb'
<robin0800> network manager won't start missing library?
<Cliff`> Hi everyone ... I just installed the beta3 of 9.10 ... there are no desktop icons likje comptuer, home, network, trash .... How do I make them show up?
<eagles0513875> Cliff`: we are on alpha 6 still do you mean alpha3
<Cliff`> yeah, sorry, alpha 3
<Dr_Willis> Or do you mean KUBUNTU? or Ubuntu?
<Cliff`> Ubuntu
<Cliff`> sorry, my mistake
<Dr_Willis> You got quite a bit of update/upgrades to download befor you are updated...
<vigo> All KDE apps are functional
<Dr_Willis> Cliff`:  there are settings to enable those icons ont eh desktop  the 'ubuntu-tweak' tool can make easy to enable them.
<Cliff`> ok thanks
<vigo> Dr_Willis: Yes, it was a rather large update $$ upgrade this morning.
<drs305> Cliff`: Start by trying this:  gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop 'true'	
<Dr_Willis> Im lazy and use Ubuntu-Tweak. Shame on me.
<vigo> This is a new kernel, or appears to be in the upgrade
<Cliff`> uh ... I just fat fingered the super key and I think H and the magnify screen happened .... dont know how to get out of it! LOL
<Cliff`> wow I feel stupid. LOL
<AlanBell> super + mousewheel
<Cliff`> no mouse ... but my touch pad allows me to use 2 fingers on it to work like a mouse wheel
<Cliff`> thanks!
<Cliff`> it worked
<eagles0513875> im gonna start swearing if my mouse track pad and wifi mouse dont work
<eagles0513875> vigo: you still able to login to kde
<vigo> eagles0513875: I have Gnome as base, Edbuntu was an afterthought, but all KDE stuff is working.
<eagles0513875> strange
<eagles0513875> could be im not on normal pc hardware
<eagles0513875> andnow im having issues with gnome :(
<vigo> eagles0513875: What is the BIOS date?
<eagles0513875> this is a macbook pro im duel booting on
<vigo> Oh ok
<eagles0513875> its not too old i flashed it as soon as i got it since it wanted me to update it
<vigo> eagles0513875, Running KDE or Kubuntu?
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: i asked macslow and davidbarth regarding the async notifications , being suppressed during fullscreen , they said it was a bug and will be fixed soon ;)
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: also  , any probs with humanity?
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: yay!  thats great news
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: well on forums i read that humanity was rolled back and again switched to human.
<tgpraveen1> so wanted to know wht was fiunal for karmic. as today is artwork deadline
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: actually , that was due to an error i had caused :(
<mac_v> it is already back as default
<eagles0513875> vigo: kubuntu
<eagles0513875> but now i cant connect to me wifi
<eagles0513875> hold on
<tgpraveen1> oh! yay! that will really make many people including me very happy with karmic as new pieces of new theme have actualy come to karmic
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: the team took a snapshot of the upstream version without telling us , and files not meant to be in the package caused that :/
<tgpraveen1> now all i want is duke nukemem forever
<ccooke> tgpraveen1: riding a pony?
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: upstream version? isnt humanity controlled by ubuntu teams ie canonical?'
<tgpraveen1> ccooke: hehe
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: nope ;)
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: always check authors ;p
<tgpraveen1> :)
<vigo> eagles0513875: Keeping B-Daiies or just testing?
<eagles0513875> vigo: ???
<eagles0513875> seems like more updates to kde
<vigo> Daily Backups or are you just testing this release?
<eagles0513875> testing and some dev work
<BluesKaj> G`Day folks
<eagles0513875> for mozilla-extensions vigo
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: :(
<robin0800> eagles0513875: is networkmanager syill broke?
<eagles0513875> on kde or gnome
<robin0800> eagles0513875: gnome
<vigo> eagles0513875: Ok, are you doing daily backups?
<eagles0513875> right now im on gnome and it seems like it is broken as no widget or what ever its called is popping up
<eagles0513875> well all i really need to backup vigo is my .ssh folder
<eagles0513875> robin0800: seems like it
<zorael> What could cause my machine not reacting to connecting any USB devices? dmesg says nothing, the devices don't power up. Running an updated Karmic system
<robin0800> if you run it in terminal it complains it cant find a lib search for this sayes it dosn't exist
<tormod> zorael: different devices?
<zorael> tormod: yeah, tried with a usb mouse and a usb soundcard
<eagles0513875> whats the name of it robin0800 ill run it again as kde is still broken for me
<robin0800> zorael: all usb working here
<tormod> zorael: is this after sleep?
<zorael> tormod: No, booted up yesterday and been running since
<vigo> eagles0513875: There are a lot of ways to do that, I just went edbuntu to get the KDE without fussing up the Gnome. I installed basic Gnome, Alpha /? first, put Edbuntu on after a week or two.
<eagles0513875> well i am on a clean install of alpha 6
<zorael> tormod: Ah, hm, dmesg says I had "[   28.443462] hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 6.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?" at boot
<robin0800> eagles0513875:  libnm-glib-vpn.so.0
<eagles0513875> will purge kubuntu-desktop and reinstall
<eagles0513875> robin0800: name of the network manager
<eagles0513875> since im not a native gnome user
<Michalxo> hello
<tormod> zorael: are you sure this is a karmic problem and not just hardware?
<Michalxo> anyone had problems with nm-applet?
<robin0800> eagles0513875:  nm-connection-editor
<zorael> tormod: Not for sure, I'll reboot and try again.
<eagles0513875> robin0800: still broken complaining aout that lib
<vigo> Let me test my USB, is an older homemade box, but is worth testing.
<eagles0513875> whats the command to reinstall a package form command line
<eagles0513875> apt-get -reinstall packagename
<robin0800> yes gave up i'm on wicd now
<eagles0513875> ur tempting me to install it
<Pici> eagles0513875: apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<eagles0513875> thanks pici and is that one or two -
<Pici> eagles0513875: Generally two dashes for arguments that are more than one letter
<eagles0513875> Pici:  this is super strange O_o#
<eagles0513875> its saying invalid operation kubuntu-dekstop and im passking it --reinstall
<robin0800> eagles0513875:can't find that package here
<jussi01> hrm, is this fixable with anything other than a clean install? http://paste.ubuntu.com/277100/ (just tried to upgrade to karmic using update manager -c -d )
<eagles0513875> jussi01: what does the -c flag do
<eagles0513875> normally its update manager -d  from wha ti have used in the past
<jussi01> eagles0513875: man update-manager
<eagles0513875> jussi i usually follow the link that the bot gives
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pici> I thought that kubuntu users had to use do-release-upgrade
<vigo> And remember there is a safe-upgrade that is often prompted.
<jussi01> Pici: I cheated and have lots of gnome installed, including the update manager. but perhaps do-release upgrade might work...
<eagles0513875> Pici: when i first upgraded form jaunty i did something along the lines of update-manager -d
<Pici> jussi01: It shouldn't hurt.
<eagles0513875> Pici:  :( well right now im stuck on gnome as kde is broken
<jussi01> Pici: needs sudo or will it ask do you know?
<eagles0513875> jussi01: be warned for me kde is broken but outcome varies depending on the user
<Pici> jussi01: needs sudo
<eagles0513875> there is a serious error here
<eagles0513875> O_O
<jussi01> eagles0513875: Ive been on a fully update kde about ? hour ago, it wasnt broken for me.
<eagles0513875> well its rather broken for me
<vigo> eagles0513875: You can add all the KDE apps you want in Gnome.
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> i know vigo but i prefer kde layout
<vigo> I understand
<eagles0513875> i cant --reinstall or -purge it keeps complaining about the kubuntu-desktop package
<eagles0513875> for the love of god this is pissing me off
<eagles0513875> it keeps complaining to me about dependencies
<eagles0513875> O_O and broken packages
<Pici> eagles0513875: please calm down
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, did you have a real old version of kde like 4.1 or some such installed ?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> it was a clean install of alpha 6
<eagles0513875> did the updates this am and blam kde no more
<eagles0513875> and now trying to install kubuntu desktop its complaining about unmet dependencies and then the recommends which wont be installed
<vigo> eagles0513875: Did you use the safe-update option?
<BluesKaj> weird
<eagles0513875> vigo: no :(
<vigo> eagles0513875: maybe try that, is worth a shot.
<eagles0513875> its saying invalid operation safe-update
<vigo> eagles0513875: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade?
<vigo> it says that in my terminal every time, as an option.
<eagles0513875> no updates for kde only gnome
<vigo> Does KDE use aptitude? (I forgot to ask that)
<eagles0513875> let me ssh into it cuz right now its annoying reaching ovr
<Dr_Willis> apttidude is a shell command in kubuntu and ubuntu
<eagles0513875> i know Dr_Willis
<vigo> Thank you
<vigo> Then sudo aptitude update, let run
<vigo> then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade , might work
<Dr_Willis> i rarely use aptitude.
<vigo> Might be a solution here, is worth looking into.
<Boohbah> apt-get ftw
<Dr_Willis> ive had aptitude do some odd things befor. :)
<savasten> How is everyone?
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Dr_Willis> Ive had aptidude remove 300 items.. then reinstall them.. :)
<savasten> Any available to help wit a kubuntu issue? kdebase-workspace-data dependancy issue?
<eagles0513875> man this is frustrating
<eagles0513875> savasten: im having that same issue as we speak
<eagles0513875> savasten: im trying out somethings at the moment
<eagles0513875> savasten: have u reported a bug if you have ill confirm the bug for ya
<eagles0513875> savasten: i have the same issue can u file a bug so i may confirm it
<vigo> Are y'all using DontZap?
<wekt> vigo: i think not.  i don't know it.
<wekt> vigo: or is that an Xorg setting?
<vigo> I found this, is Mac Book 2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Jaunty
<vigo> And this: http://www.kubuntu.org/month/2009/09
<eagles0513875> vigo: im on macbook pro and jaunty worked fine till i got to karmic alpha 5 which had issues then alpha 6 was released which fixed em and now this
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: but , beware , the revs will be comming from the branch hard and fast , and some icons are only for testing ;)
<vigo> And this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: k.thx
<eagles0513875> i might be onto something with the kde breakage
<jorgen> hey guys!
<jorgen> is it correct that karmic is broken right now??
<jorgen> kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu7) but 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<jorgen> it broke this morning after dist-upgrade
<Pici> broken can mean a lot of things.
<jorgen> i mean unusable
<thiebaude> jorgen, some things like that can be expected
<Pici> Doesn't boot?
<jorgen> after logging into kdm the desktop hangs
<jorgen> the kdebase-workspace-bin/data packages dont match
<jorgen> the data package was upgrade
<jorgen> and i assume someone forgot to also push the bin package?
<jorgen> assumptions....
<Pici> I'd check launchpad to see what versions it has, maybe something is still building or ftbfs
<jorgen> thiebaude: ofcourse, i'm running a development version.. but i thought it was near relase?
<thiebaude> jorgen, in another month or so
<jorgen> jeah i'm installing afterstep (yikes!) to have a working desktop / firefox again :>
<AlanBell> it is a beta freeze today
<thiebaude> jorgen, its not even complete yet
<jorgen> i know
<thiebaude> beta on oct 1
<jorgen> that's abvious too :>
<jorgen> it aint working ;)
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jorgen> ok
<jorgen> i'll report it
<thiebaude> jorgen, good luck
<eagles0513875> jorgen: after todays updates kde is broken
<Pici> eagles0513875: Is there bug # for that?
<eagles0513875> not that i have seen
<eagles0513875> those people i have talked to after todays upgrades seem to have kde still workign Pici not sure if its the hardware im on and me duel booting with bootcamp on a mac
<Pici> eagles0513875: So it may not be todays update?
<eagles0513875> Pici:  when i try to install kubuntu-desktop it complains about dependencies not being met
<eagles0513875> it got uninstalled after todays updates
<jorgen>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin but it is not going to be installed
<jorgen>                    Recommends: k3b but it is not going to be installed
<jorgen>                    Recommends: kpackagekit but it is not going to be installed
<jorgen>                    Recommends: plasma-widget-networkmanagement but it is not going to be installed
<jorgen>                    Recommends: update-notifier-kde but it is not going to be installed
<jorgen> E: Broken packages
<Pici> Sounds like a bug should be logged then
<jorgen> working on it pici, had to sign up for launchpad
<jorgen> i got an working afterstep desktop, the horror!
<Dr_Willis> Egads,,
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-6 (karmic), package size 43 kB, installed size 164 kB
<AlanBell> just reported bug 435931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435931 in ubuntu "karmic alternate CD fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435931
<AlanBell> if anyone has an alternate cd it would be great if you could confirm/deny. Testable in virtualbox.
<jorgen> it got bugid: 435945
<jorgen> regarding the kdebase-workspace-[bin|data] stuff
<AlanBell> bug 435945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435945 in kdebase-workspace "kdebase-workspace-bin is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435945
<AlanBell> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<JMFTheVCI> Network-manager applet is no longer there after updates this afternoon.
 * Dr_Willis is scared to reboot.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<JMFTheVCI> I can get eth0 to work by plugging in a cable but no way to start wireless
<JMFTheVCI> has the loss of the nm-applet been reported as a but yet?
<JMFTheVCI> was working fine untill the updates today (14:00) UTC
<Dr_Willis> try running 'nm-applet' - see if it crashes
<jorgen> Dr_Willis: then dont man :)
<JMFTheVCI> Dr_willis: nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libm-glib-vpn.so.0
<Dr_Willis> Now ya got a better bug to report. :)
<Dr_Willis> !find libm-glib-vpn
<ubottu> Package/file libm-glib-vpn does not exist in karmic
<JMFTheVCI> !find libnm-glib-vpn
<ubottu> File libnm-glib-vpn found in libnm-glib-dev, libnm-glib2
<Dr_Willis> helps to spell it right. :)
<JMFTheVCI> found if: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7999416
<JMFTheVCI> nm-applet restarted. It has lost all keyring and wpa key info.
<robin0800> JMFTheVCI: How did you restart it?
<natewiebe13> after todays update, nm-applet is no longer running and wireless doesnt work
<natewiebe13> anyone else having the same problem?
<yofel> /usr/lib has libnm_glib_vpn.so.0 and libnm-glib-vpn.so.1 here o.O
<robin0800> natewiebe13: yes I know I'm on wicd
<JMFTheVCI> robin00: just typed sudo nm-applet
<JMFTheVCI> (probably not the best way).
<JMFTheVCI> Will reboot now to see if it is a full fix
<natewiebe13> so its a known bug?
<JMFTheVCI> natewiebe13: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7999416
<natewiebe13> im also getting that problem.. what is the best fix? link libnm-glib-vpn.so.1 with ...so.0?
<omegamormegil> Is Gwibber working with the notification bubbles for anyone?
<JMFTheVCI> natewiebe13: The fix in that post has cured the problem. Not sure if a bug report has been filed yet
<jorgen> offoptic question: anyone here experiencing problems with Gmail ?!?! this is not my day it seems! :(
<JMFTheVCI> reboot was successful and nm-applet is working again.
<natewiebe13> JMFTheVCI: there is already a fix commited
<natewiebe13> gnome-main-menu (0.9.12+dfsg-0ubuntu2) karmic; urgency=low    * libnm-glib soname transition for NM 0.8 - LP: #427400
<JMFTheVCI> nate..: cool
<nemo> Hey guys, looking for some advice
<nemo> I'm about to install karmic on a brand new desktop
<nemo> will mostly be for development, multi-language
<nemo> but I might want to muck about w/ virtualisation
<nemo> is there anything in, like, the ubuntu server edition kernel that I could benefit from, or just the repositories it enables?
<nemo> I'm not that familiar w/ ubuntu package management.
<natewiebe13> also.. there is an updated usplash theme.. as of now, usplash was temporarily disabled until beta because of upstart errors.. ive got no errors anymore and am wondering how to re-enable usplash
<nemo> mm. server edition probably has a longer upgrade cycle. not that helpful to me
<nemo> guess I'll just download desktop
<IdleOne> nemo: if you need a stable machine for the next month you might want to go with jaunty
<Dr_Willis> nemo:  proberly a good idea to not  mess with server.. if you need a 'desktop' machine
 * Dr_Willis seconds IdleOne 's suggestuibn
<nemo> IdleOne: I already put karmic on my existing dev box
<JMFTheVCI> nemo: You can use VirtualBox or VMware on Karmic. Of the two performance is slightly better with VirtualBox. (I prefer VMware but I use virtualbox on Jaunty & Karmic for speed)
<nemo> IdleOne: I've gotten used to its nuttiness
<vigo> I agree with what them two said also.
<vigo> three
<JMFTheVCI> nemo: virtualbox also has dedicated repositories and documentation about how to use them. VMware installs vai a separate self exploding/installing package
<vigo> exploding!?
<nemo> exploding = expanding
<nemo> unpacking
<JMFTheVCI> (expanding / unpacking)
<nemo> jinx
<JMFTheVCI> snap
<vigo> Thank you.
<JMFTheVCI> certainly non-standard for an ubuntu newbie
<jorgen> cool it seems a fix is begin uploaded for the kdebase-workspace shizzle
<jorgen> begin=being
<zniavre> notification-osd does not work anymore with sound volume is nt it?
<robin0800> who was responsable for upgrading a lib without sorting all the things that depended on it see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/427400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427400 in packagekit "Depends on libnm-glib0, needs to move to libnm-glib2" [High,Fix released]
<kklimonda> !info packagekit
<ubottu> packagekit (source: packagekit): provides a software installation daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4.9+20090825-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 155 kB, installed size 1912 kB
<kklimonda> heh
<kklimonda> robin0800, you can check changelog to see whoever was responsible for this upload
<kklimonda> most likely he's not here
<iTroll> hey guys, X wont start for me on latest karmic on a lenovo s10e.  Not sure how to diagnose...
<AlanBell> iTroll: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<AlanBell> iTroll: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AlanBell> and paste the URL here
<iTroll> excellent, that is the first i have heard of pastebinit, great idea
<AlanBell> pastebinit should be installed by default IMHO
<AlanBell> and should be configured to point at the ubuntu private pastebin
<AlanBell> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<iTroll> http://pastebin.com/f23dbb53b
<AlanBell> line 364 looks to be the interesting one
<DanaG> Bauldrick-netboo: Do you still need help with touchpad?
<DanaG> What was not working on it?
<iTroll> AlanBell: i see
<iTroll> AlanBell: agpgart is in the kernel right?
<michaelfavia> is there a source for packages that have just been spun and possibly not made it out to mirrors yet?
<michaelfavia> im suffering from the nm-applet soname regression and wanted to get the packages created 40mins ago
<jorgen> michaelfavia: i was just wondering the same thing..
<michaelfavia> jorgen, same issue?
<jorgen> other bug :>
<jorgen> patience is not my strong suit :)
<AlanBell> iTroll: sorry, I have run out of knowledge! looks like a memory issue rather than resolution/modelines etc.
<iTroll> AlanBell: lol no probs, thanks
<iTroll> ok guys, X doesn't start for me on latest karmic on an lenevo s10e with an intel i915, Xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.com/f23dbb53b
<iTroll> any ideas?
<mbeierl> bash completion for java with classpath not working anymore?
<JMFTheVCI> what does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf have in it?
<JMFTheVCI> (iTroll)
<iTroll> JMFTheVCI: http://pastebin.com/f63f36f52
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: Suggestion, backup the xorg.conf file. Edit and remove the three lines of the  "Display" subsection
<iTroll> ok will do
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: Save the file and then try to restart x or reboot
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: My file looks like http://pastebin.com/m30218370 and I use a Samsung NC10 which is almost identical to your Lenovo.
<iTroll> whats the convention for restarting x these days?
<iTroll> restart gdm?
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: sudo service gdm start
<iTroll> what desktop environment do you use on your samsung?
<JMFTheVCI> Gnome
<iTroll> me too, Gnome works ok for me, just a little sluggish
<JMFTheVCI> Less sluggist than KDE (IMO)
<iTroll> rebooted with new xorg.conf, no effect
<iTroll> im seeing errors related to dbus and agpgart sprinkled around
<JMFTheVCI> I saw those.
<funkyHat> :/ notify-osd can't seem to decide which monitor it wants to be on
<funkyHat> Or is it just on the one where the focus is?
<funkyHat> Apparently not
<iTroll> funkyHat: preceding this problem i was messing around with an external monitor, I wasnt sure if that was what caused the problem or an update
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: Are you using the vesa driver or the Intel driver?
<iTroll> JMFTheVCI, intel as far as I know....
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: have you done: sudo insmod agpgart
<ellar> hello, after having installed todays updates i have no update manager running anymore. Running from command line it states "nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libnm-glib-vpn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<iTroll> just done that, no apparent errors
<iTroll> i915 is loaded
<JMFTheVCI> ellar: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7999416
<iTroll> gdm still does not start
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: what appears when you do lsmod | grep intel
<iTroll> nada
<nokeyboard> hello
<iTroll> JMFTheVCI: i915 is loaded though
<nokeyboard> i have a problem with my keyboard in X
<nokeyboard> even virut
<nokeyboard> virtual keyboard does not work
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll; what was your graphics card again (lspci)
<ellar> JMFTheVCI, thanks, if i fix it now, will future updates work then?
<JMFTheVCI> ellar: no reason why not. There is a fix due.
<Bauldrick-netboo> DanaG: yes please :) regards touchpad, keyboard works but touchpad doesn't - this is after latest upgrade
<iTroll> Intel Mobile 946GM/GMS/GME
<iTroll> Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME
<iTroll> i mean
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: snap
<iTroll> pci id 8086:27a6
<urthmover> What is the keyboard combination to invert screen colors?
<funkyHat> urthmover: could be super+n or super +m
<nokeyboard> anyone else having problems with X keyboard input ?
<urthmover> ok funkyHat trying that
<urthmover> sweet  super+n in the window super+m is the whole desktop
<DanaG> Bauldrick-netboo: hmm, actually, I have to go for a while, but I can try to help once I come back.
<pkt> what is happening with kubuntu karmic? things look more broken than usual
<JMFTheVCI> itroll: I'm trying a live-cd.
<Bauldrick-netboo> DanaG: smashing, thanks ping me when your able
<iTroll> JMFTheVCI: live-cd?
<pkt> e.g., kdebase-workspace-bin has an exact version dependency on kdebase-workspace-data but the former is -ubuntu7 and the latter -ubuntu5
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: just to check for my own benefit.
<iTroll> JMFTheVCI: live cd of karmic alpha6?
<JMFTheVCI> yup
<pkt> plus konversation seems to be missing the dependency on libindicate since it looks like it fails to start with a missing shared library message
<pkt> lots of smallish things like that
<iTroll> JMFTheVCI: cool
<urthmover> Is there a way to change the booting screen and progress bar on karmic?
<urthmover> its not really a progress bar any longer...more of a roller
<urthmover> it's
<JMFTheVCI> urtmover: no. usplash, is out, xsplash is in. No available config tools or artwork yet
<urthmover> hmm ok JMFTheVCI
<urthmover> thanks JMFTheVCI for the feedback
<JMFTheVCI> same with the horrible login screen.
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: Lice CD boots. GDM fine.
<JMFTheVCI> (live)
<iTroll> JMFTheVCI: feck
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: I have i915 loaded but I also have intel_agp loaded.
<iTroll> should i reconfigure a bunch of suspect packages?
<JMFTheVCI> and agpgart
<iTroll> ooo... no intel_agp here
<JMFTheVCI> Looks like you don't appear to have intel drivers loaded and supporting your chipset.
<iTroll> i see
<JMFTheVCI> check with dpkg -l xserver-xorg* to see what's installed
<iTroll> modprobe intel_agp worked
<iTroll> but still no X
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: I see xserver-xorg-video-intel 2;2.8.1-1ubuntu1
<iTroll> yeap got it
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: now I'm a bit stuck.
<iTroll> reconfigure it?
<JMFTheVCI> why not!
<Komischung> hi
<Komischung> is it possible to start the gnome-shell in 9.10?
<eagles0513875> any kde gurus in here
<rski> i dont think gurus would be on IRC.
<kklimonda> Komischung, what error do you get?
<iTroll> JMFTheVCI: no luch
<iTroll> luck
<Pici> rski: All of the Ubuntu developers use IRC. We have lots of channels here.
<Komischung> kklimonda, i updated the system, but i get the normal desktop
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: Was this an upgrade or a clean install.
<rski> i mean, gurus. not developers =)
<kklimonda> Komischung, gnome-shell isn't installed by default
<Komischung> so i have to compile the new 2.28 by myself?
<Komischung> oh, ok, theres a package....
<JMFTheVCI> iTroll: do you have 915resolution installed?
<eagles0513875> this is nice
<eagles0513875> kde is broken
<eagles0513875> Pici: btw the kde issue isnt only on my duel boot its also on my vm
<dk_> hello peopl
<DKcross> i have the problem with intel
<Freak_NL> Today's update just broke network-manager
<Freak_NL> nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libnm-glib-vpn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cdm10> gahh! the new theme! it burns!
<DKcross> :o
<Amaranth> Freak_NL: known
<DKcross> cdm10:  new theme?
<Amaranth> cdm10: what theme? gdm?
<JMFTheVCI> Freak_NL: Search for the message. There is a workaround and a fix is due.
<DKcross> I cant start gnome
<cdm10> no. I got an update that switched the thing to something called Humanity, and it's got this rather gross desaturated brown
<DKcross> because i have the problem with intel
<Freak_NL> JMFTheVCI, thanks
<DKcross> how can change the package source in terminal?
<DKcross> i think is better the principal server
<cdm10> Amaranth: never mind, it's not Humanity, it's just that the new Human theme has... interesting default colors.
<tuga3d> hi all
<danbhfive> hi hi
<tuga3d> just tried out latest alpha, and my system hangs :( any web page for troubleshoting?
<AlanBell> http://pastebin.com/f353ad0dc
<AlanBell> having trouble starting X on an Elonex webbook (crappy netbook)
<AlanBell> via chipset
<AlanBell> 1024x600 LCD and I put in a small xorg.conf to tell it the panel size. Works in Jaunty
<ice_cream> hi, anyone know current state of record extension or cpufreq module?  i think i remember reading that these were broken since 9.04
<DKcross> any idea?
<Technoviking> anyone else just have a flashing cursor in left hand corner today?
<DKcross> Technoviking: epa! hello
<tasslehoff> Hi. I installed Alpha 6 on my MBP yesterday, and everything except wireless worked out of the box. I tried to enable the restricted Broadcom drivers, but it didn't do the trick. Any tips for further fixing/debugging?
<Technoviking> DKcross: hiya!
<DKcross> i have the bug with intel video, i dont remember the code
<DKcross> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<tasslehoff> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<genii> That link is hopelessly out of date now, the new drivers are b43 and b43legacy
<genii> (not any longer bcm43xx)
<tasslehoff> genii: ok. I believe that is the restricted driver I downloaded that didn't work. perhaps it didn't load properly..
<nokeyboard> anyone else having problems with X keyboard input ?
<nokeyboard> xev shows keypresses,  i tried setting my dvorak back to us, no difference
<DKcross> i have problems with video
<DKcross> any idea about this bug
<tasslehoff> genii: the b43 and b43 legacy drivers are in the repo, right?
<urthmover> using xsplash to replace the default boot screen is nice...I'm curious if more themes will arrive soon
<DKcross> some people know the code number of the bug with intel?
<DKcross> urthmover:  i cant see the new themes
<ice_cream> what happens on oct 26?  beta?
<DKcross> is a ubuntu loco in black withe?
<DKcross> logo"
<urthmover> yes it is a black/white logo
<urthmover> rather than the brown orangey background and roller thing
<urthmover> Is there a way to start gnome with the panels hidden to the left (as if I've already pressed the left hide button)?
<robin0800> urthmover: yes save settings is in the preferences startup applications
<urthmover> ok I'll look there robin0800
<urthmover> thanks robin0800
<DKcross> any know the code number of the bug with module of intel
<dk_> !agpgart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agpgart
<dk_> the bug is with this module
<dk_> agpgart
<urthmover> notify-send hi  doesn't do anything for me....just goes to the next line in the terminal   how do I troubleshoot this?
<urthmover> libnotify-bin is installed
<un|matrix> the new Human controls violate fitts's law
<un|matrix> the vertical scrollbars on maximized windows have a border
<un|matrix> people are going to hate it
<edgy> Hi, I booted the current iso live and it can't take an ip so I tried dhcpclient eth0 and I got a libc.so error, what's wrong, please?
<cdm10> un|matrix: yuck. have you reported a bug?
<un|matrix> cdm10, no, i've just noticed it
<tormod> edgy, I think it should be: dhclient3 eth0
<cdm10> un|matrix: well, go ahead :)
<edgy> tormod: dhclient is a symlink to dhclient3 in karmic
<un|matrix> yeah better do it now so it gets fixed by 2015
<tormod> edgy, well you wrote dhcpclient :)
<tormod> edgy what is the error?
<Amaranth> un|matrix: I have a feeling it'll be a bit faster than that :)
<edgy> tormod: ah! sorry but I wrote the correct command there for sure
<un|matrix> Amaranth, that's not what my experience tells me, but we'll see
<edgy> tormod: I saved the error in a file on my flash usb in /home/ubuntu/Documents/test, do you know how can I mount it now to see the exact error?
<Amaranth> un|matrix: I happen to have just told the developer about it so that should help :)
<Amaranth> un|matrix: File the bug though so I have something to point him to
<un|matrix> Amaranth, i'm working on it
<Amaranth> un|matrix: Give me the bug number once you do
<tormod> edgy, this is a "persisten" USB stick?
<edgy> tormod: yes I made it using usb-creator
<tormod> edgy, locate the "persistent" storage file on the stick, and loop-mount it (I don't know if double-clicking it will work)
<nokeyboard> this could be the cause of my problems X log  (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard  (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
<tormod> DKcross, which bug are you asking about?
<iTroll> JMFTheVCI: Don't have 915resolution installed, will install and check back later
<DKcross> sorry
<DKcross> is a bug with agpgart
<Amaranth> No one needs 915resolution anymore
<Amaranth> It'll probably just break things
<Amaranth> DKcross: You use intel and you aren't getting any acceleration, right?
<nemo> Hm. My install of AMD64 a6 kept failing in an endless reboot until I gave up on the full desktop and just did the installer
<JanC> Amaranth: except GRUB2  ;)
<nemo> then, after install, same thing happened from GDM
<DKcross> yes
<nemo> attempting to sign in would immediately kick me back to desktop
<nemo> s/desktop/gdm/
<Amaranth> DKcross: Yeah, that should be fixed now, are you up-to-date?
<DKcross> well ... the problem is when start gdm
<nemo> doing a full update now - hopefully whatever it was was fixed since a6
<Amaranth> nemo: Radeon HD?
<DKcross> dont start
<nemo> Amaranth: Nvidia
<Amaranth> nemo: Oh, yeah, there was a problem there too
<Amaranth> nemo: I think just installing the nvidia driver fixes that, don't know if it was fixed otherwise
<nemo> Amaranth: oh. WAIT
<eagles0513875> nemo: if you having issues with x what happened to me with nvidia on alpha 5 is i had to use the driver from the nvidia site
<nemo> Amaranth: well. this is interesting...
<edgy_> tormod: sorry I get disonnected
<nemo> Amaranth: this machine differs from the standard model specs
<DKcross> i have problems with my english, any can help me? i speak spasnih
<nemo> Amaranth: Radeon HD - indeed.
<DKcross> for explain my problem
<Amaranth> nemo: Ok, that one is fixed then
<DKcross> :)
<nemo> Amaranth: cool :)
<nemo> update is almost done. here goes.
<Amaranth> nemo: We accidentally enabled 3D support for your card which is not ready yet
<nemo> ah
<tormod> DKcross, there is #ubuntu-es but we understand you anyway :)
<Amaranth> nemo: So compiz tried to start and *boom* :)
<nemo> Amaranth: does Karmic still use the non-ATI driver?
<nemo> Amaranth: I thought it'd be something like that except I *thought* it was supposed to fail over to metacity in that case :(
<Amaranth> nemo: Yes, we use the 'ati' open source driver by default
<nemo> Amaranth: bad config?
<Amaranth> nemo: In this case it isn't compiz crashing, it's X
<DKcross> tormod,  no man, here is the room for the alpha and beta testers:D
<nemo> Amaranth: gotcha. odd. I checked Xorg0.log.old
<nemo> didn't see any crash
<urthmover> notify-send does it work for anyone in here?
<nemo> oh well. thanks
<Amaranth> nemo: Compiz doesn't even get to start, X crashes when it calls glxinfo to see if compiz can run :)
<Gumby> hi all.  has anyone here gotten silverlight to work using the packages in 9.10?  I've downloaded/installed using apt and about:plugins shows the plugin however silverlight page are still not shown.  I still get the "install silverlight" image.
<nemo> Amaranth: BTW. Another annoyance about the install is it appears to have not setup the chainload of XP - I don't plan to actually use XP, but seems it should have done it
<nemo> is odd since it did the whole "detecting XP accounts" thing
<nemo> and I definitely selected the automatic install on the 2nd HD for linux w/ the "boot both" text in the radio button
<nemo> oh well. not hard to edit grub
<Amaranth> nemo: Probably a bug in os-prober
<Amaranth> nemo: It is very hard to edit grub actually, we use grub2 :)
<nemo> grub2
<danbhfive> nemo: I get that, and I can just run update-grub to fix it
<nemo> Amaranth: I have grub2 on a few machines. isn't that hard to edit :)
<Amaranth> nemo: But after alpha 6 os-prober started finding OS X so maybe it'll find windows
<nemo> danbhfive: oh really? hm. 'k. I'll try that first
<nemo> oooh
<danbhfive> Amaranth: for me it is a bug in the installer
<nemo> the update just said "Found Microsoft Windows"
<nemo> in the text that is scrolling by
<nemo> that must be good
<Amaranth> nemo: yep
<Amaranth> nemo: Otherwise if you edit the grub config every kernel update will completely wipe out your changes :)
<nemo> Amaranth: oh really! I thought that was just a section of it
<nemo> aaaand. yep. there's MS Windows
<nemo> cool
<nemo> uhoh
<Amaranth> nemo: It was just a section in grub 1. With grub 2 the entire config is generated via scripts
<nemo>  /dev/sdb1 UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<nemo> booo
<nemo> I just did sudo reboot now
<Amaranth> nemo: Yeah, that was another bug
<nemo> ah. mount time
<nemo> hm. must be more than that surely
<Amaranth> nemo: Even though the partition was currently mounted read-only the driver updated the superblock modification time so it was in the future
<nemo> that's not a big deal
<Amaranth> It's also fixed now
<nemo> ah. gotcha
<nemo> well. that's good :)
<nemo> if I had had a Jaunty disc I would have installed that then done the upgrade
<Amaranth> un|matrix: How goes that bug filing? :)
<Amaranth> nemo: Better to do a clean install
<urthmover> restarting gnome seemed to fix notify-send
<tasslehoff> anyone else with wireless-trouble on karmic?
<un|matrix> Amaranth, there, just submitted: 436066
<Amaranth> un|matrix: thanks
<un|matrix> Amaranth, had to make an image to show it :)
<Amaranth> un|matrix: I bet it gets fixed before beta release :)
<eagles0513875> any kde experts in here
<Amaranth> un|matrix: It'll probably get fixed today actually
<eagles0513875> im trying to figure out how to fix this bug im having with unmet dependencies after some updates to it today
<un|matrix> Amaranth, good to hear
<edgy> any one knows where I can find my documents in my persistent usb disk without booting into it?
<un|matrix> Amaranth, oh just noticed... Impression has the same problem
<tormod> <tormod> edgy, locate the "persistent" storage file on the stick, and loop-mount it (I don't know if double-clicking it will work)
<nemo> Amaranth: everything is all better *joy*
<nemo> my first 64 bit machine. so exciting
<edgy> tormod: the problem is I cannot locate the storage file for the home directory
<Amaranth> un|matrix: Lots of themes have that problem but you probably won't get those fixed
<nemo> I'm going to try the new 64 bit firefox latest nightlies - supposedly 64 bit JIT is in
<Amaranth> un|matrix: You should file bugs with the creators of the themes, not launchpad :)
<tormod> edgy, I don't rememeber the name but is a big file (the size you specified in usb-creator)
<un|matrix> Amaranth, Human is made by canonical right?
<edgy> tormod: ok thanks I found it now
<edgy> tormod: the error i got is
<edgy> dhclient: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kklimonda> edgy: it sounds bad...
<Amaranth> un|matrix: yeah
<tormod> edgy, you don't get far without that file...
<Amaranth> un|matrix: That's why that bug got filed in launchpad. :)
<Amaranth> un|matrix: For other themes you should file bugs elsewhere though
<Amaranth> un|matrix: gnome bugzilla or gnome-look.org comment or whatever
<un|matrix> Amaranth, so Human is the only one by canonical? i thought they made a few others too
<Amaranth> un|matrix: Pretty sure the rest are community themes although some of them would be appropriate to file in launchpad since they are done by the somewhat unofficial ubuntu art team
<edgy> tormod: sorry I don't understand your question
<edgy> kklimonda: yes very bad especially there is a recent libc update I remember, the strange thing is my system is updated and it works and the iso is the lastest and it didn't
<tormod> edgy, if there was something wrong with libc.so.6 nothing would work
<JanC> I wonder if dhclient runs inside a chroot or something?
<tormod> JanC good point, or apparmor profile trouble
<JanC> something like that, causing it not to find libc
<nemo> hm. I wonder what would break if I copied my $HOME off a 32bit machine onto this 64bit one w/ probably totally different apps installed
<nemo> guess I'll find out
<Pici> nemo: Probably nothing.
<JanC> difficult to say
<nemo> "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<nemo> :(
<nemo> there is no ATI driver for 64 bit linux or something?
<JanC> if some apps store binary data, that could cause issues
<JanC> nemo: it should
<un|matrix> oh btw, is the Clock applet text supposed to be bold?
<tasslehoff> how can I try to bring up my wlan manually?
<edgy> JanC, tormod: this is todays iso and I didn't mess any thing with it!!
<tormod> edgy, if you see this again, look for /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/dhclient3-apparmor
<tasslehoff> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DKcross> any more have AAO with karmic koala?
<DKcross> i have one bug whit firefox too, when ubuntu start sat " firefox3.5"  and others things
<nemo> oh. maybe I didn't get prompted for the ATI driver due to the repositories that are enabled
<nemo> I'll check once I'm done copying these 20 gigabytes of data from my old home
<JanC> edgy: daily iso's are never guaranteed to work ;)
<edgy> JanC: yes but my system is updated and it works so I thought the iso is  a typical of my current system, why shouldn't it work?
<JanC> edgy: because there is a bug probably
<edgy> nemo: I don't think even the 32 driver works properly now, at least not for me
<tormod> edgy, do you see it if boot without "persistent"?
<edgy> tormod: I now booted a fresh iso from the CD and same error.
<nemo> edgy: yeah, but I'm sad about the desktop effects thing
<nemo> I have this nice machine, I want to show it off
<edgy> JanC: yes but it's a good excercise to know why dhclient doesn't see libc, how cann I troubleshoot this?
<Brian___> i am having some issues running cairo dock in karmic yesterday everything was fine  but today i turned one my computer and the dock was invisable , so i restarted it and it was invisable still,. so i tried the non opengl version and it starts halfway up the screen whats going on
<tormod> edgy did you see my comment above
<edgy> tormod: you mean boot without persistent?
<edgy> tormod: "do you see it if boot... " it stands for what?
<tormod> no, about dhclient-apparmor
<tormod> edgy, sorry I can't type correctly on IRC :) "do you see it if you boot"
<crashsystems> Just ran updates on 9.10, now the network manager applet won't open. I'm getting "nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libnm-glib-vpn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Anyone else experiencing this?
<tormod> crash, known bug, fixed, update
<crashsystems> thanks
<tormod> crashsystems, ^
<edgy> tormod: see it? you mean the error?
<tormod> edgy, yes the error
<edgy> tormod, JanC: it really seems the file is not there in the iso, it's expected tob e on /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 and it's not
<edgy> tormod: yes the erorr is there
<JanC> edgy: you can't boot without that file...  ;)
<edgy> JanC: I can boot but I cann't connect to the network
<JanC> which means there is a version of that file
<tormod> edgy, there should be a /lib/libc.so.6 link
<JanC> almost every application on your system needs libc to run
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> how to get Wicd working > 9.04. sees the network (another laptop with an open connection) but keeps displaying connecting and not doing anything. tried wicd as it was supposed to fix the problems with gnome network manager and the aspire one
<JanC> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: why not use NetworkManager?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> because it wouldnt connect
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> with or without madfi drivers enabled
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> in both it sees the network, and can find the IP addresses
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but nothing happens,
<JanC> that's weird, I saw an aspire one working with NM only a couple of days ago...
<Bauldrick-netboo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: im on an aspire one with wicd working here
<JanC> what encryption do you use?
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: There has been a lot of discussion on the KDE update this morning, it may be fixed now,
<edgy> JanC, tormod: you are right, there is a version in /lib but ldd dhclient3 shows not found for libc6
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I've set this connection up without encryption
<edgy> JanC, tormod: libc.so.6 => not found
<JanC> edgy: hm, sounds like a bug in dhclient then
<JanC> or in its apparmor profile or such
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> and ironically enough I got it working briefly
<edgy> JanC: but it's the same version as my current working system!
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: Gnome or KDE?
<JanC> apparmor might accidentally block it  ;)
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> gnome earlier
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but then after reboot stopped working
<tormod> edgy, see /etc/ld.so.conf{,.d} also for lib paths
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=1420#p1420 that is the KDE one,
<vigo> This looks like the Gnome one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<tormod> edgy: try: sudo -c "IFACE=eth0 /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/dhclient3-apparmor"
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> thats the one
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> added it via synaptic
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> and whilst it see the network
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> and can get the relevant IP's
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> it just wont connect
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: The sudo key add thing?
<edgy> tormod: are you sure of the command syntax? even sudo -c ls gave me an error
<tormod> edgy, no I am mixing up with su
<tormod> edgy, "sudo -i" will give a root shell, then "IFACE=eth0 /etc/...."
<edgy> tormod: ok I ran that command and get no result, what does this mean?
<edgy> JanC, tormod: btw /lib is not anywhere in the ld*.conf files
<mbeierl> Still no progress on HTML mail in Evolution in Karmic?
<mbeierl> sorry - to clarify - ability to change the font face, etc, HTML editing?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> <vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: The sudo key add thing? << yes.
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> still gets stuck on "obtaining IP adress....
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> doing that got the wicd to install properly
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but its not connecting with the other laptop (which is sharing the internet
<vigo> Using a Router?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> nonix4, using the other laptop
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> at home I use exclusively ethernet
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but uni will be wi-fi as well, so wanted to get it sorted
<vigo> Hub or direct line networking?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> the other laptop is vista (spit) told ot to share internet, then set up new network connection > ad hoc > name testing, unsecured
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> (sorry nonix4, hit tab accidentally)
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> vigo> Hub or direct line networking? < lost me there I'm afraid
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: The two laptops, is there a Cat-5 or T-1 cable that is connecting them or is the connection through a WiFi adapter?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> its wifi
<vigo> ok
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> running it via ethernet is no problem, it sees and connects via ethernet (to the router) with no issues at all
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: On the Forums it says that 904 is using WACOM. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141260&highlight=wifi+904
<vigo> and http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview
<bullgard4> Firefox 3.5.3 in Ubuntu 9.10 shows blurred fonts. The procedure outlined in http://klo-2k.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!2872308BEB65CA67!716.entry does not help. How to obtain crisp fonts?
<shakall69> hello there
<shakall69> how can i fix my sistem after a karmic upgrade
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> thought the wacom was to do with graphics tablets
<James147> shakall69: depends on what broak...
<bullgard4> shakall69: By carefully analyzing the error messages.
<shakall69> first i cant see grub menu
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: I am uncertain on that, I did get that from the forums and it looked relevant.
<shakall69> after that grafic dont work
<shakall69> i`ve tested karmic on desktop and laptop
<shakall69> on desktop karmic booted , i can see the menu, but when gnome is up i cant do anything
<shakall69> on lapton no grub menu, and no grafik
<crashsystems> Since updates a few hours ago nm-applet won't run in 9.10 for me. Someone in this channel told me that an update has been pushed to fix the problem. I'm currently in a live CD, but apt in a chroot is not playing friendly. Does anyone know the specific packages I need to download to fix the problem?
<AlanBell> shakall69: hold shift when booting to get to grub menu
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> when I look in wicd at info
<shakall69> k i`ll try that AlanBell
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> its recognises that its an ad hoc network
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> says 100% signel. channel 11, gives a access point address
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but when I say to connect to it it cant fint the IP
<pwnguin> wacom is a digitizer
<pwnguin> for input by pen
<pwnguin> nothing to do with adhoc wireless networking
<pwnguin> i promise
<vigo> Thank you.
<pwnguin> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: im hardly a networking expert, but generally, the system that has internet "to share" should offer dhcp leases
<Nattgew> crashsystems: look here http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager
<Nattgew> you'll want the latest of anything that doesn't say -dev or -dbg (generally speaking)
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I assume the other laptop does have it, as I was able for a brief period to get it working
<sunshinepants> drm can't initialize the agpgart module after the latest updates.. will be nice when this stabilizes.
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: What Hardware? Acer, HP or such?
<Amaranth> sunshinepants: hmm, latest updates were supposed to fix that and fbcon
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> the laptop broadcasting (and supposed to be sharing internet) is a toshiba L300. running vista (spit)
<sunshinepants> Amaranth: which package? so I can downgrade..
<pwnguin> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: can't say i know how vista ICS works
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> the laptop I'm trying to connect is a Acer Aspire 150l with ubuntu 9.04 UNR installed on it
<Amaranth> sunshinepants: *shrug*
<Amaranth> sunshinepants: It has been doing that to me for at least a week
<Amaranth> sunshinepants: I just edited my initramfs modules file to work around it
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: I am not a WiFi guru either, I actually know very little about that stuff, http://jambelnet.blogspot.com/2009/08/ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-with-26304.html
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: That one came from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141260&highlight=wifi+904
<vigo> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: This one makes or looks like it makes alot of sense: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639979
<bullgard4> Firefox 3.5.3 in Ubuntu 9.10 shows blurred fonts. The procedure outlined in http://klo-2k.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!2872308BEB65CA67!716.entry does not help. How to obtain crisp fonts?
<diverse_izzue> mac_v, are you a good start if i want to complain somewhere about humanity's tray icons? :-)
<mac_v> hehe , sure ;)
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: i did most of them , so if anything i'd have to redo them ;p
<mac_v> most of them[tray icons]
<diverse_izzue> all right, first: is it correct that bluetooth, weather, and others are not there in a desaturated version?
<mac_v> ah! bluetooth! totally forgot ,
<diverse_izzue> where can i find them in the filesystem?
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: weather and the rest are supposed to be desaturated by a tweak in the notification area , DBO , has an idea , but the design team hasnt made a decision
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: find which , the bluetooth icon or all icons?
<mac_v> humanity icons*
<diverse_izzue> just found them
<diverse_izzue> all tray icons
<mac_v> hmm.. will get cracking on the bluetooth icon ;)
<diverse_izzue> anyway, i have some criticism for the design. i find them relatively hard to see/read. that's true for: indicator-applet, batter, wireless network (maybe others that i don't see now)
<diverse_izzue> in detail:
<diverse_izzue> generally, i find the grey used too light
<diverse_izzue> also, they should be more stylised, simplified. for example, the battery contact plus pole: could be filled. also why is the battery shaded and has a 1px space inbetween?
<diverse_izzue> the wireless could do with thicker bars and drop the antenna
<diverse_izzue> the envelope in the indicator-applet should be more saturated, it's hard to see now
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: thats the best we can achieve for both light and dark panels , since the notification area isnt tweaked out , for now... any darker the icons will be lost in dark panels... any lighter the icons will be lost in light panels... :(
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: since its in the default install , it has to be at minimum visible in *all* the default themes
<diverse_izzue> mac_v, can't we just say, whoever wants to use the humanity theme needs to have a bright panel background? that is after all the default
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: wish we could ;)
<tgpraveen1> diverse_izzue: that will lead to many sad users and bugs being filed
<diverse_izzue> tgpraveen1, i have a feeling that will happen as they are now as well
<Amaranth> I think the biggest issue with the notification area icons is there isn't a gray icon for bluetooth
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: yeah , i already expect ...there will definately be more bugs regarding this than the update notifier removal ;)
<mac_v> Amaranth: i forgot that one ;p [/me dont use bluetooth]
<Amaranth> most laptops have bluetooth so they're going to have this nice gray row of icons then *bam* bright blue
<Amaranth> before they even start a program :)
<diverse_izzue> there's more: transmission. ibus and scim.
<Amaranth> diverse_izzue: But those aren't running by default
<diverse_izzue> but at least transmission is installed by default
<Amaranth> diverse_izzue: so are the other two
<diverse_izzue> and for many users outside the western world, some IME will be installed as well
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: we have made it a point not to do icons for any apps , then the list will be endless... as i said ... the notification area needs to be tweaked
<Amaranth> mac_v: knotificationitem would let you just apply a filter on all the icons :)
<diverse_izzue> you think it's possible to programmatically desaturate icons with the result looking good?
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: hmm not doing icons for apps
<diverse_izzue> i have my doubts...
<Amaranth> diverse_izzue: Not when we have no control over the icons in the notification area
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: its already done in UNR , for the window list
<diverse_izzue> mac_v, is there a screenie of that somehwere?
<tgpraveen1> is going to cause some problems as well. eg most music players eg rhythmbox, banshee minimze to tray as a default setup and it will look out of
<tgpraveen1> place
<Amaranth> diverse_izzue: There are corner cases that screw up but most work fine
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: also another issue is , these icons will be used in the apps too! to do it properly , the theme needs to be tweaked... there is a whole bunch of issues , but the design team said nevermind ;)
<diverse_izzue> sorry for being a bit negative about this, but while i agree with the whole thing in principle, i would rather opt to leave it as it was until a clean and professional looking solution is found for *all* icons. as it is (a mix of b/w and colour and somewhat amateurish drawing) i'd rather it was reverted.
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: tgpraveen1: also we are not allowed to do app icons in the default theme , the icons we had were removed
<mac_v> diverse_izzue: all , already we tried to raise these issues... but were told to just do it ... but think of it this way only the system icons are desaturated , while the apps will have color ;) ...
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: hmm maybe having screenshiots wit combinations of some apps icons and humanity tray icons would
<tgpraveen1> give better clarity into the issue
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: are you on any planet ? if so it would be great if yoy could do a blog ;post with some combination./permutation
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: we are thinking of tweaking out the notification area itself to not show color ,
 * mac_v hates blog ;p
<tgpraveen1> showing onlhy desaturated icon,showing app icon+destrate etc
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: hmm wasnt the artwork deadline today?
 * diverse_izzue is afraid that what results will be an imitation of OS X at half the quality...
<tgpraveen1> also i would actually support removing colour maybe though it does seem somewhat controversial and diverse_izzue raises a good point
<tgpraveen1> instead of having half colour half desaturated icons
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: can you point me to some screenshots of desktops usng the new humanity theme with the default tray icons etc
<diverse_izzue> really, i'm no mac fanboy, but look at this screenshot for example: http://blandname.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/mac-os-x-1047-server-screenshot.png
<tgpraveen1> maybe a screenshot of ur desktop as am on my win laptop right now
<diverse_izzue> this is *much* easier to see
<zniavre> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<zniavre> !gdm2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm2
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: my system is too tweaked out , not default but any sense ;)
 * tgpraveen1 too feels having desturated icons only gives a osx ripoff feel
<bullgard4> Firefox 3.5.3 in Ubuntu 9.10 shows blurred fonts. The procedure outlined in http://klo-2k.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!2872308BEB65CA67!716.entry does not help. How to obtain crisp fonts?
<shakall691> Failure : AppArmor profiles failed to load. what to do next ?
<diverse_izzue> bullgard4, they look quite crisp for me. which fonts are you using? do fonts look ok in other apps?
 * mac_v > reboots
<SeekerNL> can someone help me why in systemmonitor is only showing up 2,9 gb but I have 4gb and I am using amd64 release
<SeekerNL> Linux Seeker 2.6.31-10-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 16 01:09:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wekt> SeekerNL: Linux can be configured at compile time to only work with up to 3GB.  maybe that is why.
<SeekerNL> strange I am really using amd64 I know my gpu takes 512
<diverse_izzue> wekt, even the 64 bit release?
<guntbert> wekt: do you expect the default ubuntu kernel to be configured this way?
<wekt> diverse_izzue: that would be unusual & unlikely.
<wekt> certainly i expect the 64 bit release to not be configured that way.  but i don't know.
<kklimonda> SeekerNL, may be a bios issue. have it worked fine in jaunty? also check dmesg from bootup for any suspicious messages
<SeekerNL> does somone know how much 4gb memory is in software?
<wekt> i also do not know how to check at run time.  or maybe i do know.  i hav an idea
<Dai> 4GB?
<SeekerNL> kklimonda its brandnew pc, info which comes which motherboard says support up to 8 gb, I putted 4 in
<SeekerNL> my bios shows clearly 4
<wekt> The answer for kernel configuration is in /boot/config*
<SeekerNL> going look into it
<SeekerNL> quite a hassle a nvidia
<SeekerNL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/277376/  the config file
<SeekerNL> which line do I need to search?
<shang> hi all, how do I apply this patch ( http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=143915 ) to totem-pl-parser??
<mostafa_> any body knows how to auto power on the computer ?
<sunshinepants> mostafa_: wake on lan?
<sunshinepants> mostafa_: you can get really fancy and use an appliance timer
<mostafa_> sunshinepants: what was that
<mostafa_> ?
<mostafa_> ?
<sunshinepants> mostafa_: appliance timer http://www.google.com/search?q=appliance+timer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<sunshinepants> mostafa_: wake on lan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588
<mostafa_> sunshinepants: thanks for that another question
 * sunshinepants taps foot
<mostafa_> sunshinepants: I wanna write a shell script that opens a program as root but I want to do it automaticly
<mostafa_> sunshinepants: what should I do?
<mrmcq2u_> does anyone else's network manager crash if you left click on it?
<sunshinepants> mostafa_: you want to execute the script from console, or X?
<mostafa_> prefer console
<mostafa_> sunshinepants: prefer console
<joumetal> shang: http://blogs.gnome.org/metacity/2008/12/16/how-to-apply-a-patch-under-ubuntu/ is worth trying. use checkinstall instead of make install.
<ripps> Okay, I've finally got karmic reinstalled. My only issue is that nm-applet has an ifupdown (eth0) entry that can't be deleted.
<sunshinepants> mostafa_: this is not secure, but you can use "echo <rootpw>|sudo touch /root/test" within your shell script.  you can pipe your root password to the sudo operation basically.
<ActionParsnip> mrmcq2u_: i dont use it, log a bug
<mrmcq2u_> ActionParsnip -you dont use network manager?
<mrmcq2u_> the applet?
<shang> joumetal: checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... ./configure: line 6293: intltool-update: command not found
<shang> joumetal: do we still use have that in karmic?
<ActionParsnip> mrmcq2u_: no, its a waste of resources
 * shang was running ./config
<SeekerNL> does someone know why my 4gb don show up in amd64 kubuntu? systemmonitor just shows 2,9
<shang> ./configure
<ActionParsnip> mrmcq2u_: waste of resources
<SeekerNL> Linux Seeker 2.6.31-10-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 16 01:09:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> mrmcq2u_: i use static IP so I define all in /etc/network/interfaces. I can also change addressing using ssh, something not possible with nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> mrmcq2u_: also makes boot faster as I dont have to wait for it to come up and for dhcp to complete
 * shang sorry, my bad, installing intltool right now
<SeekerNL> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> mrmcq2u_: maks sense doesnt it?
<AlanBell> bug 436142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436142 in network-manager "network-manager depends on old libnm-glib-vpn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436142
<mostafa_> sunshinepants: what should happened when I type "echo <rootpw>|sudo touch /root/test" ?
<mrmcq2u_> hmmmm... better debug it
<mrmcq2u_> bbl
<Winball> Networkmanager does not work in Karmic ?
<AlanBell> Winball: not today it doesn't
<AlanBell> but I am sure it will shortly
<guntbert> mostafa_: are you talking about the actual root password - or about the user password who may sudo?
<mostafa_> guntbert: about user passworf
<sunshinepants> mostafa_: nm.. I was wrong, you can't do it that way for sudo
<mostafa_> sunshinepants: what should I do then?
<sunshinepants> mostafa_: you can setuid=root on the file I guess..  what exactly are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> Winball: could use wicd until its righted
<guntbert> mostafa_: you can allow the user to start one special command as root without password - edit /etc/sudoers
<Winball> ActionParsnip Ye. The bugreport gave me another way around it too.
<SeekerNL> why is mplayer not with VDPAU compiled in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Winball: or wifi-radar
<sunshinepants> guntbert: that works
<guntbert> sunshinepants: but the syntax of /etc/sudoers is a bit ... difficult :-)
<DanaG> Bauldrick-netboo: oops, sorry for the long delay.
<DanaG> What was up with your touchpad?  Not functioning at all, or just not applying your settings?
<DanaG> !visudo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo
<mostafa_> guntbert: how could I edit that to do my work?
<DanaG> use visudo, not just an editor.
<nemo> Hm.
<nemo> Ok. I decided to try installing fglrx onto my AMD64 machine w/ ATI Radeon HD
<nemo> it appears the fglrx driver is... 32 bit?
<nemo> that was a bit odd.
<guntbert> mostafa_: sorry, as I just said, that file is a bit difficult, I always google for examples before I touch it, but using visudo is a good idea (you'll have to learn vi though)
<mostafa_> guntbert: how could I edit that to do my work?
<nemo> anyway. after installing, compiz still fails
<nemo> I see a 10fglrx under the new Xsession.d
<nemo> compiz complains "Checking for texture_from_pixmap"  not present
<guntbert> DanaG: thx for the hint :-)
<nemo> so. Is there any way to get ATI Radeon HD to work w/ compiz on AMD64?
<wekt> SeekerNL, diverse_izzue, guntbert:  Ubuntu Koala x86-32 is configured for Max 4 GB RAM.  so I presume 64bit supports at least as much.  You can check the HIGHMEM setting in /boot/config
<ripps> Can someone help me figure out why I have an ifupdown entry in nm-connections thtat I can't delete?
<Matt-W> Hello. Karmic alpha 6 upgrade hosed my grub2 configuration, does anybody know anything about it? As far as I can tell the system's intact, it's just the grub2 config is completely wrong.
<SeekerNL> wekt so Ubuntu onluy supports 4 gb at amd64 systems?
<guntbert> SeekerNL: no, the other way round
<DanaG> oh yeah, you can EDITOR=nano visudo
<DanaG> that is, set the EDITOR variable.
<SeekerNL> wekt I am using amd64
<SeekerNL> how do I use that shortcut so I can search that file?
<guntbert> DanaG: very instructive evening for me :-) - thx
<wekt> less /boot/config-2.6.31-10-generic
<guntbert> SeekerNL: less /boot/config<tab><tab>
<edgy> hi, I just installed the flgrx driver from jockey and the computer now is very slow, even while I am typing the letters are in slow motion, glxgears rotate in slow motion too, is this known?
<SeekerNL> no I mean a shortcut then search bar pops up
<Bauldrick-netboo> DanaG: touchpad is just not responding atall - keyboard responds, but touchpad does not
<Bauldrick-netboo> DanaG: as i look at it logged now, the toolbar is all scrambled also
<Bauldrick-netboo> so i thought xorg.conf, which said hal has taken over
<natewiebe13> have they made the new gdm match xsplash yet?
<DanaG> Bauldrick-netboo: cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<DanaG> check if there's touchpad in there.
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick-netboo: it will supercede hal if its used
<DanaG> xorg.conf changes on touchpad get lost on vt-switch and suspend/resume, though.
<DanaG> Better to use an fdi file.
<DanaG> example: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/19-synaptics.fdi
<nemo> hm. my glxinfo yields
<SeekerNL> what was that package which will install you make install as a deb?
<nemo> bad request
<nemo> ditto fglrxinfo
<nemo> that could explain the fail of compiz
<Bauldrick-netboo> DanaG: thats what i read - but the .fdi file should be where? /etc/hal  or /usr/share
<DanaG> /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<DanaG> I also symlinked it to give it the additional name, 10-synaptics.fdi
<DanaG> in the same dir.
<SeekerNL> normall you do make and then make install but there is a package which you cal make of that make install a deb file so you can easy remove the software
<Bauldrick-netboo> DanaG: i only had preferences.fdi in there - tried to mv a synaptics.fdi from /usr/share to there but mad no difference
<DanaG> Bauldrick-netboo: is touchpad in /proc/bus/input/devices ?
<DanaG> cat it (that path is a file.)
 * nemo sighs and deletes fglrx
<nemo> lets see now. is there any way to get compiz + ati + amd64... :-/
<_iTroll> hello guys, having problem with latest karmic on a lenovo s10e with an intel 945. X will not start
<SeekerNL> is XINE compiled with vpdau in Ubuntu?
<alokito> how to chainload grub 2 in grub legacy?
<Bauldrick-netboo> DanaG: sorry about delay, /proc/bus/input/devices  N: name synps/2 synaptips touchpad
<DanaG> hmm, anything special in xorg log?
<_iTroll> Xorg.log at pastebin.com/f642e91b
<ripps> wtf, someone just tried to dcc me a keylogger
<ikt> that happens
<Bauldrick-netboo> loads of shite about RADEON
<aboSamoor_> anyone facing problem with the window decorator, I don't have it anymore !
<Bauldrick-netboo> DanaG: xorg.conf says everything is done via HAL and i dont have anything in /etc/hal/fdi/profile
<krushia> where do I go to find the list of patchsets applied to vanilla to make the ubuntu kernel?
<Bauldrick-netboo> *policy
<DanaG> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Bauldrick-netboo> DanaG: pastebin of what file?
<DanaG> Xorg log.
<Bauldrick-netboo> http://pastebin.com/f6e29a896
<DanaG>  Query no Synaptics: 000000 (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware. (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<_iTroll> talking of Xorg log..... here's mine http://pastebin.com/f642e91b  X wont start for me on latest karmic
<Bauldrick-netboo> so i guess thats not good then !
<DanaG> "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/search?q=SynPS%2F2+Synaptics+TouchPad%3A+no+supported+touchpad+found+&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22no+synaptics+event+device+found%22&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
<nemo> weird
<nemo> why is flashplugin-nonfree pulling in 32 bit stuff.
<nemo> I thought adobe made the flash plugin for linux 64 bit
<nemo> in fact, before they released for other 64 bit
<_iTroll> Hello ubuntu+1! X wont start on latest karmic for me.  Xorg log here http://pastebin.com/f642e91b . Graphics are intel mobile 945
<Bauldrick-netboo> DanaG: i'm gonna look at those/this tomorrow, as I'm one bottle of red over the limit at the moment - thank-you kindly
<tormod> _iTroll, lsmod|grep drm
<_iTroll> tormod: just rebooting
<_iTroll> tormod: nothing
<jpds> nemo: The 64bit version isn't packaged.
<jpds> nemo: If you want the 64bit one, download it, place it in your ~/.mozilla/plugins/ directory and remove the 32bit packaged one.
<Martyn> meep
 * Martyn watches the inexorable browning of karmic ...
<Martyn> it's interesting to update every day and see some new item become brown
<ikt> I don't like brown :(
<ikt> ok maybe I like it a little
<DanaG> hmm, it's actually pretty nice.
<DanaG> Though, I don't like how much the scroll bars stand out.
<AlanBell> I like the new hotness of very brown
 * jpds still prefers DarkRoom.
<AlanBell> I am looking forward to the default wallpaper and the gdm background
<DanaG> Right now, I get xsplash->gdm->xsplash->gdmwall->mywallpaper
<DanaG> it looks horrible.
<DanaG> Default gdm doesn't match default xsplash.
<AlanBell> yes, it is a bit crazy at the moment
<nemo> jpds: 'k
<nemo> jpds: thanks...
<nemo> is there any reason for that?
<jpds> nemo: It's still in beta.
<nemo> jpds: gee. that sounds familiar ;)
<nemo> *cough*shiretoko*cough*
<penguin42> has anyone seen a change in gnome-terminal rendering behaviour in the last couple of days?
<penguin42> it seems to be having problems with the colours in Mutt
 * nemo sobs
<nemo> I want graphics accel
<nemo> this is so embarassing.
<nemo> coworkers know I have a super-fast card in this box
<nemo> seeing a simple screensaver creep by a frame at a frame...
<penguin42> what card?
 * nemo hunts around on ATI website for AMD64 fglrx
<nemo> Radeon HD 4000
<nemo> oh
<nemo> wait
<nemo> that's the audio. lol
<nemo> Radeon HD 4670 (gfx)
<nemo> ok. not super-fast, but lot better than the intel cards they all have
<penguin42> I've run fglrx on amd64 (not on ubuntu though) - you shouldn't need to hunt, ubuntu should find you drivers shouldn't it?
<nemo> penguin42: I installed fglrx on amd64 karmic.  it seems to have failed horribly in some way
<nemo> penguin42: besides, it seemed to be using the 32 bit wrapper
<nemo> glxinfo simply exited in an error
<nemo> sooo, I removed it again
<penguin42> sometimes binary drivers take a while to catch up
<nemo> can't seem to find any bugs to watch either :(
<penguin42> nemo: If you go to system->Admin->Hardware Drivers does it find anything?
<virtuald> i don't like the new browner theme :(
<Etu> Hi
<Etu> Im using 9.10, And I installed awesome
<test34> is it normal that you need to use alsactl store/restore to save and restore your sound settings?
<Etu> Whats the name of the file I should put stuff I want to start autmatic when X start?
<Etu> Is it the .xsession file?
<penguin42> Etu: What do you want to start?
<Etu> penguin42: nm-applet, I wat to run some setxkbmap commands
<Etu> I done in gentoo several times. just place it in .xinitrc
<penguin42> hmm setxkbmap - I think there's somewhere special for that
<nemo> penguin42: YAY
<nemo> penguin42: thanks dude
<nemo> I thought that was done automatically in the "searching for available drivers" that it does when activating compiz
<nemo> then I tried the synaptic package
<nemo> either the wrong one, or what, I do not know, but I have my gfx accel
<nemo> woot
<penguin42> Etu: You should be able to create a ~/.Xmodmap that's passed to /usr/bin/xmodmap by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap
<Etu> And I want to start the power-managent stuff too :)
<penguin42> Etu: I would have though it should have automatically started ?
<Etu> Maybe it is started, but not the graphical battery moniter, for example
<Etu> The networkmanager krashes when I click on it in awesome systray :)
<penguin42> Etu: You should be able to start that, and then go to system->preferences->startup applications and options and tell it to remember them
<Etu> bah... I don't even start gnome
<Etu> or the gnome application witch auutstarts
<penguin42> oh
<_iTroll> ubuntu+1! X wont start on latest karmic for me.  Xorg log here http://pastebin.com/f642e91b . Graphics are intel mobile 945
<NerveClasp> hi! I have a problem with auto mounting my cd/dvds (((( what can be wrong?
<NerveClasp> I cannot reach it through /media/cd also//
<penguin42> _iTroll: I'd see if there was anything in your dmesg as well - I've not seen anyone else report those errors (but I haven't been on here today - but I've been on for last few days) - i945 from yesterday is working fine for me
<NerveClasp> can anybody help me?
<_iTroll> penguin42: yeah i think i am a special case....
<_iTroll> dmesg coming up
<_iTroll> http://pastebin.com/f33b72b64
<_iTroll> penguin42: ^^^^^ dmesg
<penguin42> _iTroll: I don't see anything bad in there
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-25
<petafile> How stable would you classify the alpha6 release?  Would there be a big difference for me if I wait until the beta?
<penguin42> petafile: Depends, for some people alpha6 is working great, for some (e.g. _iTroll) bad things are happening; less bad things will probably happen in Beta
<penguin42> _iTroll: grep out the lines with EE in the Xlog - and then google for those; my guess is for some reason some modules haven't loaded - but given there don't seem to be errors in the dmesg I'm not sure why
<_iTroll> penguin42: i was about to say that I don't think the modules are loading on boot
<DanaG> ugh, stupid ubuntu.... removes the logout and shutdown items from the System menu.
<DanaG> So, now there's no keyboard-accessible way to log out.
<penguin42> _iTroll: You could try loading the i915, drm and intel_agp modules and see what happens
<penguin42> DanaG: C+A+D seems to have been bound to log out
<_iTroll> penguin42: those modules are not present on boot, i tried earlier with no success, but i clear dmesg try again and post the results
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/346907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346907 in ubuntu "[Karmic] Shutdown, Restart, Etc. (Leave Functions) Not Found on "System" Sub-Menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<penguin42> _iTroll: I'd just try modprobe
<_iTroll> penguin42: do they need to be loaded in a certain order?
<penguin42> _iTroll: Not sure, for me it's intel_agp, then drm them i915
<petafile> Is fakeraid supported in the normal installer now?  It wasn't in Jaunty
<_iTroll> penguin42: all loaded, should i try sudo service gdm start?
<penguin42> _iTroll: Well, I'd check dmesg and then yeh try gdm
<_iTroll> new Xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.com/f7b8a0306
<_iTroll> dmesg covering module loads of intel-agp, drm and i915 at http://pastebin.com/f12016394
<_iTroll> penguin42: ^^^^^
<penguin42> _iTroll: Hmm less errors - I'm worried why you needed to load them manually
<_iTroll> penguin42: no idea, it was working on fresh install
<penguin42> _iTroll: Do you have a /dev/dri  and is there anything in it? Mine has a 'card0' in and a controlD64
<_iTroll> penguin42: no! definitely dont have one of those
<penguin42> _iTroll: Hmmmm!
<penguin42> _iTroll: Does /dev/dri exist at all?
<_iTroll> penguin42: no!
<darkham> do you like gnome 28?
<_iTroll> what is /dev/dri for?
<penguin42> _iTroll: dri is the direct rendering infrastructure - it lets X frob the card quickly
<_iTroll> penguin42: i see, the kernel looks after that right?
<penguin42> _iTroll: Yep; well udev should take care of it for the kernel
<BUGabundo> friends
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-3.png
<BUGabundo> anyone here who wants to compile a kernel with BFS?
<DanaG> ugly nm-applet.
<BUGabundo> the heart shape DanaG?
<DanaG> yeah, and the horrid proportions.
<_iTroll> penguin42: look like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195101
<BUGabundo> yeah it sucls
<DanaG> And seeing the current network in two places.
<penguin42> _iTroll: Yes, but that was ages ago - and 945GM works here - although as I say I last updated yesterday or the day before
<_iTroll> penguin42: i am up to date, having problem for about 1 week, i think it might have been connected to changing display settings when connecting to an external monitor
<penguin42> weird - what did you do?
<DanaG> ugh, somebody beat the gnome networkmanager applet with the Ugly stick.
<DanaG> anyway, gotta' go for now.
<_iTroll> penguin42: just connected an external monitor, did a bit of messing relative positioning of the desktops, may or may not be related not sure
<penguin42> _iTroll: It's odd for it to do that
<_iTroll> penguin42: glxinfo say "unable to open display"
<puddles> i don't see what's so bad with network manager
<penguin42> _iTroll: That's odd as well - I'm not sure what's going on with your system
<penguin42> puddles: The new square icon people dislike
<puddles> penguin42: i must not have seen the new square icon ... what does it look like?  i just see the bars
<_iTroll> penguin42: udev should be running right?
<penguin42> bars? For a wired network it looks like an rj45 socket and a cable - ish
<penguin42> _iTroll: Yes
<puddles> ah, right, not used rj45 in quite some time :-)
<_iTroll> penguin42: restart udev gave "restart: Unknown instance"
<puddles> _iTroll: what's the problem?
<_iTroll> penguin42: i mean, i dont think it was running
<penguin42> oh, well I don't think that would help
<mezquitale> if I install karmic alpha6 on my desktop will I be able to upgrade to the official karmic release once it is released??
<puddles> nobody is in #ubuntu-arm right now so i thought i might ask here.  does anybody know redboot?  how do i make it boot from usb or sd?  (no, i don't have the serial / jtag debug board)
<thiebaude> anyone having a problem upgrading to 9.10
<thiebaude> ?
<_iTroll> penguin42: did you say you had an i945?
<penguin42> _iTroll: Yes
<_iTroll> penguin42: whats in you initramfs modules?
<penguin42> _iTroll: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<penguin42> _iTroll: Hmm, how do I find that out?
<_iTroll> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<_iTroll> im grasping at straws
<penguin42> _iTroll: Nothing commented in
<_iTroll> penguin42: whats in /etc/moules?
<_iTroll> module
<_iTroll> s
<penguin42> nothing video
<_iTroll> bollocks
<penguin42> _iTroll: Do you have an /etc/init and what files do you have with udev in - I hafve udev.conf, udev-finish.conf, udevmonitor.conf, udevtrigger.conf, upstart-udev-bridge.conf
<DanaG> Is it normal to have the boot process be text-mode up until xsplash?
<_iTroll> penguine42: huh, i have everything apart from upstart-udev-bridge.conf
<_iTroll> penguin42: ^
<_iTroll> penguin42: what package provides it?
<penguin42> _iTroll: upstart apparently
<ripps> How do I enabled timed-login with gdm-2.28?
<_iTroll> penguin42: hmmmm, reconfigure upstart?
<penguin42> _iTroll: Do you have the upstart package?
<_iTroll> penguin42: wtf apparently i dont
<_iTroll> i thought it was part of base
<_iTroll> penguin42: another clue.... /dev/pts and /dev/shm do not exist
<penguin42> _iTroll: htf did you manage that?
<penguin42> _iTroll: Ah! I've seen other people who were missing those!
<_iTroll> penguin42: i have no effin clue
<penguin42> Is something missing a dependency on upstart?
<_iTroll> penguin42: upstart installed, going to try a reboot
<cdm10> I've noticed that the killing off of usplash has left there no progress indicator in the livecd load process... what package should I report this in? I believe it to be a problem.
<_iTroll> penguin42: Success!!!
<penguin42> _iTroll: Great!
<_iTroll> penguin42: thank you very much. wtf happened to upstart?
<penguin42> _iTroll: Please file a bug report on that; I've seen multiple people say they didn't have /dev/pts and I'm not sure if there is a separate bug
<penguin42> _iTroll: I'm not sure what I'd fire it on, I guess upstart is as good as anything
<_iTroll> penguin42: I'll check it out
<_iTroll> apparently networkmanager is not running now.... lol
<mezquitale> if I install karmic alpha6 on my desktop will I be able to upgrade to the official karmic release once it is released??
<penguin42> yes
<penguin42> with the proviso that being an alpha anything could be broken, including something relating to upgrading
<DanaG> I have no usplash at all.
<DanaG> Just a text-mode boot.
<virtuald> I used an undocumented variable in I think initramfs.conf to get my usplash back
<virtuald> Think it was USPLASH=y
<mezquitale> penguin42, i'm willing to take the risk, first I'll upgrade jaunty to grub2 and then i'll set up dual boot with alpha 6 karmic
 * penguin42 hasn't upgraded to grub2 yet, but running karmic ok
<virtuald> Appropå ingenting as I say
<test34> Should I need to use alsactl store/restore to save my sound settings?  If I don't do that, my sound it muted when I reboot
<virtuald> I have grub2 but not ext4 yet
<test34> anyway to access ext4 from Windows ?
<Kyral> Not as far as I know...ext3 access was shaky last I knew
<shakall69> hi there - finally manage to upgrade to karmic :D
<shakall69> but still having problems with network manager
<test34> I thought you could use ext2 driver to access ext3
<test34> shakall69, what exactly
<shakall69> i cannot create a dsl conection in network manager
<_iTroll> open question: netbooks, which lightweight desktop environment and why?
<shakall69> i think this is because i used pppoeconf
<Kyral> Fluxbox
<shakall69> i use karmic on dell inspiron 1525
<Kyral> Quick, light, customizable
<mezquitale> shakall69, install Network Manger 0.7.996
<Kyral> can use WM DockApps
<shakall69> got that version allready installed
<_iTroll> Kyral: fluxbox, i cant be arsed learning how to configure it, is there anywhere i can get example configs?
<Kyral> _iTroll: The config files there are pretty much good samples. Just copy
<Kyral> _iTroll: Or use fluxconf
<Kyral> everything is in ~/.fluxbox
<_iTroll> Kyral: installing now
<_iTroll> Kyral: ever try openbox?
<Kyral> _iTroll: Yah, I just prefer Fluxbox, but they are pretty similar
<Kyral> IMO, Flux's configuration files are easier to understand
<_iTroll> Kyral: Do you remove any Gnome stuff?
<Kyral> _iTroll: I run KDE right now
<Kyral> _iTroll: But when I'm on battery I switch over to Fluxbox to minimize processes running
<_iTroll> Kyral: ah i see
<Kyral> or when I'm running a massive VM that wants 75% of my memory :)
<_iTroll> Kyral: ahh i forgot there is no mouse copy/paste in fluxbox!
<Kyral> lol
<_iTroll> Kyral: whats the drill?
<Kyral> I believe there is a clipboard daemon you can run if you wish
<Kyral> or do you mean the drill for configuring Flux?
<_iTroll> Kyral: i meant copy paste, but i figured it out. how do you manage wireless networks in flux?
<Kyral> _iTroll: wicd
<_iTroll> Kryal: cool
<Kyral> or the manual iwconfig
<Kyral> Actually replaces NetworkManager, I prefer it
<_iTroll> Kyral: manual.... lol
<_iTroll> Kyral: I thought those days were behind me
<Kyral> _iTroll: I love it :)
<_iTroll> Kyral: im only messing anyway, i do some apps on openwrt
<Kyral> niiice
<_iTroll> Kyral: I'm a little ashamed that i didnt know about wicd.... NetworkManager has made me forget
<Kyral> I didn't know about it until I googled Network in Flux :)
<_iTroll> Kyral:  You know what app I am loving on the netbook lately, midori
<Kyral> never heard of Midori
<Kyral> Ah yes...now I think I heard of it
<Kyral> I've grown too used to my Firefox Extensions I'm afraid.. >_<
<_iTroll> Kyral: I know what you mean, but it is lightning fast, nice if you just need to check a phone number or map or something
<Kyral> So Karmic is running great, but has anyone been able to get the NVidia drivers installed and activated?
<Kyral> _iTroll: I would install it, but it seems like it loves the GNOME stuff, and I'm trying to stick to the KDE stuff
<wastrel> gnome
<Kyral> wastrel: ?
<wastrel> i have nvidia on my one
<wastrel> i used the restricted driver manager thingy
<Kyral> wastrel: KDE's isn't exactly working :)
<Kyral> Click Activate and nada
<Kyral> hmm that's odd
<Kyral> brb
<crashsystems> Anyone aware of a bug in nm-applet that causes it to crash when clicked on?
<durt> hey folks, I haven't had any logging in syslog, messages, kern.log, daemon.log since the 15th, not finding any related open bugs on rsyslog, anyone else see this?
<wastrel> crashsystems: mine was dying looking for a library
<crashsystems> wastrel: I was having that bug earlier today, but an update fixed it
<crashsystems> wastrel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277519/
<crashsystems> I could get no further than that in the backtrace, because causing nm-applet to crash while running a backtrace very reliably causes X to freeze on me, forcing me to have to switch to tty1 and kill gdm.
<kyral> that didn't work...
<crashsystems> nm-applet assert failure: ERROR:applet.c:537:applet_menu_add_items_top_and_folder_sorted_helper: assertion failed: (items)
<Kyral> When I activated, I got 6 small screens
<Kyral> tiled
<Kyral> All duplicates of the others
<wastrel> Kyral: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277519/
<Kyral> ?
<wastrel> crashsystems: my nm-applet does not crash when clicked
<crashsystems> ok, I'm having bug #436061. I assume the fact that X freezes when this bug happens during a backtrace is a separate bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436061 in network-manager-applet "MASTER nm-applet assert failure: ERROR:applet.c:537:applet_menu_add_items_top_and_fold_sorted_helper: assertion failed: (items)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436061
<wastrel> packages to install yes?  for your nvidia
<Kyral> wastrel: that was trhe crash report
<wastrel> oopsy
<wastrel> http://pastie.org/629817
<wastrel> wrong tab
<Kyral> yup, 185
<Kyral> all relevent packages installed
<Kyral> Used EnvyNG to install this time, lets see if it works
<crashsystems> When X freezes, the mouse moving but nothing else responsive, is that a "crash," or is there a more accurate name for it?
<Kyral> and same issue
<swoody> can someone here with Karmic pastebin their sources.list for me?
<swoody> I want to make sure mine's correct
<crashsystems> swoody: http://paste2.org/p/436160
<crashsystems> oops, gnome-do fail
<swoody> haha
<swoody> that's not what mine looks like at all ;)
<crashsystems> here you go swoody: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277524/
<swoody> thanks crashsystems :)
<Kyral> yanno what...NVidia might not even support this card on 64bit Linux yet
<Kyral> Ah...time to go Beta Mode
<durt> anybody want to take a look at 'tail /var/log/syslog' and tell me if logging is working for you/and which alpha you started with?
<test34> are the bluetooth headsets working with karmic ?
<swoody> crashsystems, heh, thanks again. For some reason, my sources.list is showing karmic-backports enabled :)
<swoody> don't think I'll need those for a little while ;)
<Kyral> durt: 'tis working, just jumped to Devel yesterday
<crashsystems> yw
<durt> Kyral, thx, sumpin ain't right fer me :C
<test34> durt, it is working for me.. I probably started using karmic around alpha 5
<durt> I've been using KK since 2 or 3 but syslog has stopped at 11:28 on the 15th of this month
<_iTroll> Kyral: wicd on fluxbox, epically failing so far.... after install, what do I actually run?
<test34> durt, 15th is close to the date I started using it so maybe I started using it after that
<Kyral> _iTroll: start it up with /etc/init.d/wicd start (sudo of course) if it isn't already going
<Kyral> _iTroll: Then fire up the client with wicd-client
<durt> could be, looking at a bug possibly related...
<Kyral> okay stupid question
<Kyral> what are the ppa repos?
<_iTroll> Kryal: Haha! didnt know what was going on, wicd-client was starting up in the tray... I didnt know what was happening
<Kyral> :)
<_iTroll> Kyral: do you need to autostart the client in fluxbox conf?
<Kyral> _iTroll: yah. Just put it into ~/.fluxbox startup
<Kyral> _iTroll: Anything you want starting up with Fluxbox (like WM Dockapps) put in there and make sure they background themselves
<wastrel> my compiz crashed
<_iTroll> Kyral: cool, in ./fluxbox/startup?
<_iTroll> Kyral: cool, in .fluxbox/startup?
<Kyral> _iTroll: Yup, it's commented out so it's pretty easy
<_iTroll> Kyral: Great success!
<_iTroll> Kyral: battery monitor and power management in fluxbox?
<Kyral> _iTroll: Power Management is still handled behidn the scenes with whayever is there (laptop-mode IIRC)
<Kyral> but for a monitor install wmbattery and have it start on launch
<_iTroll> Kyral: ok cool, do you use fbdesk?
<Kyral> what is that? :P
<_iTroll> icons on the desktop apparently
<Kyral> Ah nope
<Kyral> I don't really like icons on the desktop
<Kyral> (KDE's folder view Plasmoid being the exception)
<_iTroll> Kyral: any other fluxbox stuff you recommend?  (I am learning a lot tonight)
<Kyral> eh not really,
<Kyral> wmmixer is ncie
<_iTroll> which is
<_iTroll> ?
<Kyral> but make sure you start it with the -w switch
<Kyral> volume control
<_iTroll> nice
<Kyral> okay...now I feel old
<Kyral> My old NickServ registration expired
<_iTroll> ouch
<Kyral> Then again the last time I regulary came on IRC was around the Dapper era so
<Kyral> oh a nice little trick with Fluxbox
<Kyral> if you change the configs and want to apply, just use the restart option in the menu
<_iTroll> cool
<Kyral> restarts "in place" without disrupting the running apps
<_iTroll> thats very nice!
<_iTroll> gnome could do with that
<Kyral> Could someone with the NVidia driver going paste their XOrg.conf?
<kyral> Ah well, it seems that the NVidia driver just doesn't work on my system
<kyral> Indeed the notes say that my card isn't even supported
<_iTroll> Kyral: dude, thanks for help. Good night!
<swoody> Karmic updates just killed my laptop touchpad. It works fine on the login screen, but once I login it won't work. Any ideas?
<swoody> also, if I plug in a USB mouse, the USB mouse works fine
<kyral> _iTroll: No probs, who know when I shall return :)
<BCM43> Hey, can someone explain this: http://imgur.com/wpXeX.png It happens when trying to install Amazon MP3 Downloader
<BCM43> from .deb
<wastrel> are you running koala
<wastrel> is the .deb for ubuntu?  is it for koala?
<dereks> is anyone else having issues with karmic and sound? i can't get it to play sound anymore
<wastrel> mine is clicking at me
<wastrel> it clicks every so often
<wastrel> i told it "quit the clicking" but it didn't listen
<dereks> at least you get sound
<DanaG> interesting... the new usplash still drops back to text upon the fsck stage.
<edgy> DanaG: yes, why do I need to fsck sometimds before getting the GUI?
<NoelJB> edgy, which file system for / ?  are you not getting a clean shutdown?
<test34> for sound, the command "pulseaudio -k" fixes it sometimes
<dereks> test34: aww
<dereks> didn't work here
<test34> sometimes uninstalling pulseaudio also fix audio problems
<dereks> Sep 24 23:02:58 style pulseaudio[2357]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<dereks> i am guessing thats my problem
<dereks> going to google :)
<test34> pulseaudio is not usually needed for audio (alsa is enough)
<test34> alsa is much more stable
<test34> (by itself)
<dereks> test34: i know, i want to get pulse working though :)
<test34> dereks, might be impossible without fixing pulseaudio's code
<test34> if you do, please share the fix
<dereks> test34: hehe yeah
<oldude67> ok is pulseaudio messed up again? i have no sound again..arggg
<dereks> oldude67: i got it working just now, killed pulseaudio and did an /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dereks> not sure why it worked
<dereks> but it did :)
<oldude67> ok ill try it.thanks
<test34> killing pulseaudio is always a good thing
<DanaG> Unable to set data link type (EN10MB is not one of the DLTs supported by this device)
<edgy> NoelJB: the /
<webbb82> im trying to install google gaDGETS BUT I GET THIS ERROR Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2)
<webbb82> but if i try to install the dependencey i get a conflict with pulse audio
<webbb82> i got google gadgets installed but it keeps crashing rite after i open it  , is this  a karmic issue ot google issue
<ripps> why does gdm look so different from the xsplash, can't the gdm wallpaper be switched to look like xsplash
<DanaG> yeah, but that would be too easy, and make too much sense.  =þ
<Shinka> It might be a stupid question, but as Ubuntu 9.10 use a new filesystem, will I need to reinstall everything ? (at least to get the new ext4 filesystem)
<ripps> Shinka: well, for 4 months ext4 has worked fine for me, except yesterday, my root partition crapped out on me...
<ripps> Shinka: you can upgrade ext3 to ext4, but if you want to get any real performance gain, you'd better format the filesystem from scratch
<Shinka> ripps: ok thanks
<mariosk8s> hi every body, is this a good place to ask about kubuntu karmic issues?
<durt> mariosk8s, if you mean kubuntu 9.10 then yes.
<mariosk8s> durt, yes with emphasis on the "K"
<DanaG> aubuntu bubuntu cubuntu dubuntu eubuntu fubuntu gubuntu hubuntu iubuntu jubuntu kubuntu lubuntu mubuntu nubuntu oubuntu pubuntu qubuntu rubuntu subuntu tubuntu uubuntu vubuntu wubuntu xubuntu yubuntu zubuntu
<DanaG> sorry, I was feeling random.
<virtuald> One cubuntu please. And maybe a dubuntu too
<oorah> how do i upgrade to alpha 6?
<oorah> i tried fn 2 it starts to do stuff then disappears then i try again and it says somethin about another process using it?
<oorah> anyone here?
<oorah> imeant alt 2
<oorah> sorry
<oorah> alt f2
<android60> I am having a problem with karmic server not mounting disks in /etc/fstab on boot
<android60> I have 2 xfs drives that are not being mounted, if i do sudo mount /dev/sda1 etc then they mount without error
<kruykaze> how do i upgrade to karmic and keep my apps installed?
<Jordan_U> kruykaze: Read the alpha 6 release notes, and note that you won't get support for karmic when it breaks.
<DanaG> or rather, won't get support besides here and in the forums.
<kruykaze> I am not planning on installing karmic until official release
<DanaG> People will still try to help, though.
<virtuald> Make a backup then do-release-upgrade -d
<Jordan_U> DanaG: I am not sure I would call this a support channel, more of a channel to help people with testing
<kruykaze> virtuald, I usually have problems upgrading that way so I use the cd and format / but keep /home
<virtuald> Ok I've never done it that way
<kruykaze> ok thanks :)
<DanaG> new nm-applet menu is fugly.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8003567#post8003567
<DanaG> gaack, somebody beat it with the Ugly Stick.
<virtuald> :) can't check now
 * DanaG tries to connect to the "Disconnect" network.
<oldude67> hey why would i have sound on the kde desktop and not the lxde desktop?
<DanaG> g_once_init_leave: assertion `initialization_value != 0' failed
<oldude67> ok brb going to log into the lxde desktop again...this is really weird.:(
<DanaG> odd.... the bluetooth icon doesn't take on the correct theme.
<oldude67> ok this is weird now i have sound with lxde desktop...ugh pulseaudio is so buggy.
<DanaG> it seems Humanity doesn't have the bluetooth icon.
<Eevee> alright so: I installed karmic alpha 6 on an acer aspire 1410, wiping the drive and partitioning it into / (ext4), swap, and /home (ext4).  install finished fine, but it fails to boot with 'ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<uuid> does not exist.'  but the uuid is correct, and the link in by-uuid *does* exist according to the initramfs shell I'm dropped to
<Eevee> if I add a very long rootdelay (>30, 90 works) or wait and then 'exit' from busybox, init complains that libc.so.6 has an invalid ELF header, and then the kernel panics
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<MasterofPuppets> Any karmic experts willing to help a newbie out? Most of my processes are listed in sysmonitor as "poll_schedule_timeout" under Waiting Channel
<Jordan_U> MasterofPuppets: Given the way you "upgraded" the first thing I would check is that the upgrade is complete
<Jordan_U> MasterofPuppets: What do you get when you run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<MasterofPuppets> Jordan_U: Alt F2 for terminal, right
<MasterofPuppets> (I always used the AWN terminal so I don't know the hotkey)
<James147> MasterofPuppets: Alt + F2 launches the runner
<Jordan_U> MasterofPuppets: There isn't a hotkey for starting gnome-terminal, alt+f2 will get you a run dialog
<Jordan_U> MasterofPuppets: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<MasterofPuppets> Jordan_U: One second, rebooting, keyboard went wonky
<MasterofPuppets> I'm pretty sure Sony does everything in their power to make any OS other than Windows fail on their products...
<MasterofPuppets> Jordan_U: Funny thing is, it just rebooted and it's working now, but I know it will break on next reboot
<leaf-sheep> Greets.  I wanted to know if Ubuntu-Mobile will be supported in Karmic since I haven't seen anything for Karmic lately in PPA.
<MasterofPuppets> Jordan_U: 28 packages for install
<Jordan_U> MasterofPuppets: Install them
<MasterofPuppets> Jordan_U: Kk, doing so
<MasterofPuppets> Jordan_U: Installed
<bullgard4> dmesg includes a line "modified physical RAM map:" followed by 17 memory map lines which start with "modified:" Is this normal in Ubuntu 9.10?
<MasterofPuppets> Anyone know how to partition a drive in karmic?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: fdisk for command line or you can install partitionmanager
<MasterofPuppets> James147: I was told to use gparted
<MasterofPuppets> But it's not letting me make a new one
<MasterofPuppets> Which one do you recommend? And sudo apt-get install partitionmanager, I assume?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: I tend to use fdisk, but it is command line so can be harder to use at first. try partitionmanager if gparted isent working
<MasterofPuppets> Kk, is that the command line?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: Also, I would recomend not useing them on an installed system, but from a live cd instead
<MasterofPuppets> How would I make the live CD?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: partitionmanager is gui for kde
<MasterofPuppets> How do I know if I'm using KDE
<James147> MasterofPuppets: Download the iso and burn it to a cd (at low speed for best results) or you can use usb-creator to install it to a usb flash drive
<MasterofPuppets> 'cuz I've heard differences between gnome, KDe, something like that (<-- complete newbie)
<James147> MasterofPuppets: Gnome has a panel at the top and bottem of the screen, kde by default only has one at the bottom :)
<James147> MasterofPuppets: But you can run kde applications in gnome and gnome in kde
<MasterofPuppets> James147: Oh, ok lol
<MasterofPuppets> James147: So say I burn partitionmanager to a flash drive
<MasterofPuppets> Then what?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: you dont burn to a flash drive :)
<MasterofPuppets> Transfer, whatever :P
<MasterofPuppets> Or am I partitioning it onto the drive
<James147> MasterofPuppets: once you have created a livecd or usb just reboot and seletct ithe flash drive when you boot (may need to configure teh bios to boot from other drives)
<James147> MasterofPuppets: how did you install ubuntu in the first place?
<MasterofPuppets> James147: CD
<James147> MasterofPuppets: useing the desktop or alternitive image?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: You can probally use that cd, if its the desktop edition then it should already contain a live usb
<MasterofPuppets> James147: I dunno what image it is, lol
<MasterofPuppets> Vista wouldn't boot so I put it in and it let me install
<MasterofPuppets> >_<
<MasterofPuppets> Gosh I feel dumb
<James147> MasterofPuppets: Most likly its the dsektop, did it give you a desktop when you booted from it?
<MasterofPuppets> Yeah
<oorah> how come the internet manager icon is missing at the top right?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: then its a live cd
<oorah> its connected fine now but what if i wanna go wireless? then what?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: You should be able to boot from that again and use it to edit your partitions
<James147> MasterofPuppets: useing the above mentions tools
<MasterofPuppets> James147: That was Jaunty, though, I'm on karmic now
<MasterofPuppets> Will that affect anything?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: It dosent matter, if you just editing partitions then you can use either
<James147> MasterofPuppets: just dont use the install option :)
<MasterofPuppets> Well, time to dig up the disk
<MasterofPuppets> One second
<oorah> its connected fine now but what if i wanna go wireless? then what?
<oorah> i mean about the internet manager that use to be at the top
<oorah> how come there is no internet manager icon?
<oorah> anyone?
<James147> oorah: is nm-applet running?
<oorah> James147, whats that?
<James147> oorah: network manager applet for gnome
<oorah> James147, i don't see it at the top
<James147> oorah: think its still used in karmic, try running it
<oorah> James147, how do i add it?
<James147> oorah: alt + F2 then type nm-applet and hit enter
<oorah> James147, it came to the top, was grayed out, then closed unexpectedly
<oorah> its an error
<James147> oorah: run it in a terminal window and see what it says
<eagles0513875> morning
<oorah> nm-applet
<oorah> ** (nm-applet:2360): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<oorah> ** (nm-applet:2360): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<oorah> ** (nm-applet:2360): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<oorah> ^C** Message: Caught signal 2, shutting down...
<James147> !pastebin | oorah
<ubottu> oorah: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MasterofPuppets> James147: I've got 5 options
<James147> MasterofPuppets: they are?
<MasterofPuppets> Try Ubuntu, Install Ubuntu, Check disc for defects, test memory, boot from first hard disk
<oorah> James147, any ideas? is this just an alpha bug?
<MasterofPuppets> F6 is for more options
<James147> MasterofPuppets: Try Ubuntu will launch the livecd
<MasterofPuppets> Ok, so try ubuntu then?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: aye
<oorah> James147, any ideas? is this just an alpha bug?
<oorah> James147, did you see my messages?
<James147> oorah: not sure, you could try reinstalling it, but becareful you can lose easy access to teh internet if you do or reboot
<oorah> reinstall what?
<James147> nm-applet
<oorah> James147, sudo apt-get install nm-applet?
<oorah> James147, didn't work
<MasterofPuppets> James147: A bar on top, a bar on bottom, default background - it's booted :) Now what?
<James147> oorah: sudo aptitude reinstall nm-applet  - but be careful, I had had problem in the past where I lost my connection doing similar things :)
<oorah> thanks
<James147> MasterofPuppets: see if gparted is installed
<James147> MasterofPuppets: If not install it
<MasterofPuppets> James147: Partitioneditor is
<James147> MasterofPuppets: then use that :)
<MasterofPuppets> James147: Is one better than the other?
<MasterofPuppets> 'cuz I can install it if necessary
<James147> MasterofPuppets: I dont know of any technical differences between them, so its mostly down to taste, I use partitionmanager as its a kde app :)
<MasterofPuppets> James147: Ok, in partition editor. Have three partitions showing; sda1, sda2 and sda5. Where do I go from here?
<oorah> James147, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m8d8527c
<James147> MasterofPuppets: What do you want to do with them?
<oorah> pastebin James147
<James147> oorah: n
<MasterofPuppets> James147: I'd like to split off a partition, say, 5 gigs worth, and use it to store valuable data in. Do I right click the largest partition and click resize?
<James147> oorah: reinstall network-manager-gnome and network-manager
<James147> MasterofPuppets: Yes
<James147> MasterofPuppets: or what ever partition you want to resise
<MasterofPuppets> James147: should I make it smaller?
<MasterofPuppets> And is there a difference between MiB and MB? Both refer to megabyte?
<oorah> James147, it is not currently installed so it will not be reinstalled
<Eevee> MB is (supposed to be) 1000 kilobytes.  MiB is 1024 kibibytes
<James147> MasterofPuppets: What Eevee said, but most the time ppl dont pay attention to that and use either :(
<MasterofPuppets> Eevee: Ah, consumer confusion I see
<Eevee> as a general rule, "MB" on a hard drive box means 1000 kilobytes, and anywhere else means kibibytes
<MasterofPuppets> Ah, I see
<MasterofPuppets> James147: But essentially should I just split off 2000 MiB following?
<Eevee> which is sort of a problem since 1TB hard drives show up in every OS as some 930GB
<James147> oorah: try installing network-manager-gnome then
<MasterofPuppets> James147: I've heard that if I make the partition ext4 I don't need to do a clean install when Karmic is fully released
<MasterofPuppets> Is that true?
<ali1234> you dont need to anyway
<James147> MasterofPuppets: not that I know of and dont see why
<oorah> James147, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1c89e172
<MasterofPuppets> What file system should I make it then?
<MasterofPuppets> And should I leave "round to cylinders" checked?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: Leave anythign you dont understand as the default
<MasterofPuppets> Ok
<MasterofPuppets> The filesystem on ext2 then?
<James147> oorah: hmm, try "sudo dpkg --configure --pending"
<James147> MasterofPuppets: ext3 is generally the most used
<MasterofPuppets> Ok! So I guess I'm ready to click apply now?
<oorah> sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<oorah> Setting up galeon-common (2.0.7-1ubuntu1) ...
<oorah> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/bin/galeon doesn't exist.
<oorah> dpkg: error processing galeon-common (--configure):
<oorah>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<oorah> Errors were encountered while processing:
<oorah>  galeon-common James147
<James147> oorah: try purging it then reinstalling it (sudo aptitude purge ...)
<oorah> James147,  purge what?
<James147> the problem package
<oorah> James147, what command?
<James147> oorah: sudo aptitude purge <packagename>
<oorah> ok thanks
<oorah> sudo aptitude-purge gnome-network-manager && sudo aptitude purge network-manager
<oorah> sudo: aptitude-purge: command not found
<diverse_izzue> was pulseaudios volume control reverted from the "flat" mode to conventional?
<James147> MasterofPuppets: If your sure you have done everything you need to then yes,
<MasterofPuppets> James147: I'd just like a stable partition to store all of my work in
<MasterofPuppets> So that if Karmic messes up the main partition I can have a backup
<oorah> James147, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1b7dfa28
<James147> MasterofPuppets: Once you have changed the partition to how you want it click apply to write the changes to disk
<MasterofPuppets> James147: Sounds good!
<MasterofPuppets> James147: I'm off to finish this essay, then
<MasterofPuppets> Thank you so much for your help! :)
<James147> oorah: Yuor going to have to say y as I dont know of another way to fix it, but you might lose your auto internet connection if you do you should be able to use sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient to reconnect
<James147> oorah: replacing eth0 with your actual interface (need different commands for wireless)
<James147> :p
<oorah> is that cosmic wallpaper the new official one so far?
<eagles0513875> kde is severly broken for me
<eagles0513875> is it happening for anyone else?
<oorah> it didn't automatically put it up but its a new one in the selection
<oorah> eagles0513875, i tried kde recently, didn't really like it at all
<wekt> eagles0513875: kde broke repeatedly starting with KDE4, so i quit using it.
<eagles0513875> hehe wekt that doesnt really help me much
<eagles0513875> hehe oorah
<eagles0513875> well kde broke for me after yesterday mornings updaates
<eagles0513875> its complaining about unmet dependencies
<oorah> is that cosmic wallpaper the new official one so far?
<eagles0513875> and when i try to install those dependencies it tells me that its missing another one
<oorah> eagles0513875, gnome is much faster and more stable from my experience
<eagles0513875> maybe so but the lay out of things confuses me
<oorah> i'm surprised the new theme is darker, i figured "new" meant totally different lol
<oorah> anyone else caught by surprise by the new theme?
<oorah> its not really new, just darker brown
<James147> eagles0513875: going to upgrade my laptop soon, will tell you if it breaks :)
<oorah> no one really cares about the theme and wallpaper?
<eagles0513875> James147: thanks :) you using karmic alpha 6
<eagles0513875> kde
<James147> eagles0513875: installed it before alpha 6, but either way im going to be on alpha 6 soon :)
<eagles0513875> you are already are btw jacob
<eagles0513875> James147: u already are
<eagles0513875> #as the testing and dev stages go by as long as u update ull be on the latest testing stage
<James147> eagles0513875: I mean I will have a freshinstall of alpha 6 soon
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<eagles0513875> well James147 let me know when u update if kde gets broken cuz it happened on my duel boot as well as my vm of karmic
<James147> eagles0513875: will test my vm as well
<eagles0513875> the updates killed kde for u
<James147> eagles0513875: not yet :)
<eagles0513875> run the updates on the vm plz and let me know
<James147> damed wireless :(
<mariosk8s> has anybody got the fglrx driver working?
<mariosk8s> hmm, it seems install fglrx loose kwin
<eagles0513875> mariosk8s: yesterdays updates and todays havent helped me at all but kde got killed for me
<eagles0513875> James147: gonna reinstall my vm and let ya know what happens
<mariosk8s> eagles0513875: i got it working again after yanking fglrx, after all in jaunty fglrx was broken too. X would even come up.
<eagles0513875> mariosk8s: i have a desktop working just fine but kde got nerfed by certain updates
<eagles0513875> gonna reinstall my vm and see whats up
<jorgen> eagles0513875: what is the symptom? desktop hangs after log into kdm ??
<eagles0513875> jorgen: kde is non existent any more cant login to it it isnt an option for a desktop
<eagles0513875> when i try to install kubuntu-desktop but ocmplains about unmet dependencies
<jorgen> ah
<jorgen> for me that was fixed yesterday
<eagles0513875> going to see if the same thing happens after a clean install on my vm
<eagles0513875> with updates
<jorgen> mayb your mirror is not up to date?
<jorgen> i'd try another mirror first..
<eagles0513875> jorgen: its possible
<eagles0513875> but how can i change the mirror in gnome
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> jorgen: im using my local mirror btw
<jorgen> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> ok let me try again with clean install on my vm and update and see if the same thing happens as there have been kde updates today
<jorgen> good luck :)
<eagles0513875> thanks jorgen :) VIVA LA VMS
<James147> eagles0513875: vm droped too prompt, then a few seconds later kdm started :S
<eagles0513875> O_o
<James147> eagles0513875: seems to be working for me
<eagles0513875> humm let me reinstall my vm cuz from what im seeing though yesterdays updates didnt cause the same issue as i am havin g
<James147> eagles0513875: yup, loged on fine
<eagles0513875> James147: have you updated
<James147> eagles0513875: did sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade then rebooted
<eagles0513875> did you add any of the extra repos like source and pre release and all that
<James147> eagles0513875: not on the vm i dont think
<eagles0513875> u willing to test something for me
<eagles0513875> on the vm
<James147> eagles0513875: what you have in mind?
<eagles0513875> James147: can u add the source repos and also the pre release and unsupported repos and see if those break kde or updates from those repos
<James147> eagles0513875: only 2 package upgrades
<eagles0513875> ok James147 do you mind rebooting it and see if kde is still listed
<James147> eagles0513875: when it finishes
<James147> eagles0513875: laptop seemed to update fine as well
<eagles0513875> humm
<mariosk8s> ooh, just got a lot of Sorry, the program "xorg|kdeinit4|other" closed unexpectedly, so did apport
<James147> eagles0513875: vm rebooted fine
<James147> eagles0513875: both where installed pre-alpha6
<James147> eagles0513875: gona install alpha 6 on my laptop via alterntive image then update
<eagles0513875> humm ok
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> im having issues with my vm now locking up
<eagles0513875> are you using vbox to run the vm
<James147> eagles0513875: virtualbox from jaunty reops
<eagles0513875> im on vbox on windows O_o
<Ian_> I like ubuntu software store :)
<mariosk8s> mental note: don't suspend to ram when booting off a usb drive
<sgh> Hi! has anyone experienced this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274731
<amortvigil> sgh: its well known reinstall is best way
<Ian_> lol mariosk8s
<sgh> amortvigil: what is actually happening?
<amortvigil> sgh: dunno, but upgrades often go wrong because every system is configured differently
<ActionParsnip> hey all, if the next release is super ready before release date, will it get released?
<lupine_85> not likely
<lupine_85> there's always something else to do
<lupine_85> 'tis the nature of software
<ActionParsnip> just came to me, true true
<mariosk8s> i don;t think it'll be super ready
<ActionParsnip> you know what I mean though
<ActionParsnip> is kde all nice now
<ActionParsnip> hahahah
<AlanBell> where is the xsplash background graphic stored?
<AlanBell> I want to update my twitter background http://twitter.com/alanbelltolc
<sgh> amortvigil: yes ....
<amortvigil> sgh ill advice re-install it
<amortvigil> sgh: or you can pray : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERy3ZEnTckI ;)
<AlanBell> ah /usr/share/images/xsplash
<sgh> amortvigil: cute ;D
<amortvigil> sgh: verry cute lol :P
<James147> eagles0513875: just finished installing aplha6 on my laptop, updating it now
<eagles0513875> ok James147 reinstalling on my vm
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, I wanted to use karmic (bec. jaunty crashed for me all the time) but now I got two problems: 1) 3D-Acceleration isn't working any longer (Driver: fglrx) and 2) When upgrading, I got the message: useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<PolitikerNEU> The second could be this bug: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1705036.html
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: what is the output of: ls -al /etc/passwd
<ali1234> is it correct that apport no longer brings up a firefox window for me to finish submitting a bug report?
<PolitikerNEU> ActionParsnip: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1743 2009-08-06 10:47 /etc/passwd
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: cool, just making sure the file exists
<PolitikerNEU> I could just sudo rm /etc/passwd.lock ?
<PolitikerNEU> no, doesn't help
<AlanBell> ooh, I see an ubuntu-wallpapers package change
<James147> eagles0513875: ahhg, 2 hours to full update :(
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> u on wifi
<James147> eagles0513875:  yeah, have no choise though, my eth port is bust
<eagles0513875> ouch
<PolitikerNEU> ActionParsnip: Maybe a fresh install will help?
<eagles0513875> PolitikerNEU:  the permissions are also correct for that file
<AlanBell> interesting, are there animated backgrounds?
<James147> eagles0513875: as well as the eject button on my cdrom :S but dont really care about that as much, wish I could disable it though :(
<eagles0513875> :(
<ActionParsnip> PolitikerNEU: i'd hunt around, maybe something will come up
<James147> eagles0513875: dam the shittyness of laptop bioses
<eagles0513875> how olds the laptop James147
<ActionParsnip> AlanBell: you can use xwinwrap with nasty compiz to put the GL backgrounds as an animated wallpaper
<AlanBell> ActionParsnip: there appears to be a new background, a space image of a nebula or something (looks like the eye of sauron to me)
<arvind_khadri> hi, i am not able to find network-manager applet running?anyone else sees this?? and also am not able to connect my laptop to the internet
<AlanBell> and it appears as a deck of images in the background selector with a play icon below it.
<ActionParsnip> AlanBell: yeah saw that yesterday. im using an XP theme to be ironic
<AlanBell> can't see any movement to it
<eagles0513875> arvind_khadri: i had that issue yesterday it just disappeared
<eagles0513875> there is an issue i think with a .so file for it
<arvind_khadri> eagles0513875, what do i do?and how do i make my laptop connect to internet now?
<AlanBell> in fact a whole bunch of backgrounds just landed
<eagles0513875> arvind_khadri: over wifi im not sure to be honest
<eagles0513875> arvind_khadri: you got replace the network manager that is default with gnome with wicd for now
<eagles0513875> !info wicd | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<arvind_khadri> eagles0513875, so i must install wicd on my machines?
<eagles0513875> arvind_khadri: for now you can until the nm is fixed
<James147> eagles0513875: the laptops about 2 years old now, should be in this state though
<eagles0513875> shouldnt James147
<James147> thats what i ment :) dam my lack of typing skills :)
<arvind_khadri> eagles0513875, am also getting kernel crashes, but cant report it,it says that the package isnt genuine
<eagles0513875> O_o that im not sure about arvind_khadri but i have had boxes pop up in regards to the kernel crashing
<James147> eagles0513875: only 2h40mins left :(
<eagles0513875> :( James147 well i have my vm coming back up will setup my repos again like i had them and update
<maxb> First impressions of humanity-icon-theme: WTF!?!
<mac_v> maxb: check out human login theme , window border
<maxb> ?
<mac_v> its there in the appearances , customize and use the human login theme as the window border
<mac_v> but the windows wont have titles ;) , since it was designed only for the login screen
<maxb> gah
<maxb> I'm really starting to hate this obsession of redesigning the GUI that Ubuntu seems to have developed in the last year or so :-(
<arvind_khadri> eagles0513875, has notify-osd been removed?
<eagles0513875> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 168 kB, installed size 856 kB
<eagles0513875> arvind_khadri: nope doesnt look like it
<arvind_khadri> eagles0513875, oh, i am not getting notifications through it...anyways let me check
<eagles0513875> James147: this is getting super strange
<eagles0513875> kwin keeps crashing for me
<James147> eagles0513875: 2mins till I see if mine breaks
<eagles0513875> i am trying the main servers this time instead of my local mirror
<James147> eagles0513875: which ones where you useing?
<eagles0513875> my local mirrors
<eagles0513875> the maltese ones
<eagles0513875> not sure who is hosting the mirror
<jbicha> AlanBell: I'm pretty sure there were space backgrounds before, they're still not the default, & they're a part of gnome-screensaver
<eagles0513875> James147: ping me with ur results as i need to go eat lunch cuz im feelign a bit light headed
<James147> eagles0513875: ping?
<eagles0513875> hehe James147 just type my name and let me know your results that way it shows up in red for me
<James147> eagles0513875: :) wasent sure if you ment something else
<eagles0513875> nope
<jamieleshaw> Hello, Palimpsest Disk Utility tells me my hard drive is failing in Aplha 6, is there a stable untility i can use to confirm this or check?
<mac_v> jamieleshaw: just update to the latest packages that has been fixed
<jamieleshaw> mac_v, Is there an app that let's me check my NTFS drive
<AlanBell> jbicha: there are loads of nice backgrounds now. The default (warty-final-ubuntu.png as ever) is now actually lighter and more orange I think
<jbicha> looks the same to me
<djdarkman> hello, does someone know what to do when?
<djdarkman> djdarkman@Darknet4:~$ nm-applet
<djdarkman> nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libnm-glib-vpn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<AlanBell> djdarkman: plug in a wire (it should get an IP address no problem) then apt-get update/apt-get upgrade
<James147> eagles0513875: My laptop seems to have rebooted fine after updates
<jandremendesc> hello
<jandremendesc> Ia m portuguese
<TheInfinity> jandremendesc: this is an english channel
<bigmack83_> are the 9.10 cd's and/or files versioned at all? so if i dowload alpha 6 and the beta is released i can just run update on the files to update instead of having to re-download the iso? i dont have the fastest of connections and dont want to have to download the image every time
<James147> bigmack83_: you willbe upgraded to beta if you update after beta is release
<James147> d
<bigmack83_> James147, well yea i know normal updates will update the system
<Boohbah> then what's the issue?
<bigmack83_> but if i was to have to re-install from the disc, or on another laptop i would like to be able to compress the updated files into an iso to have an updated disc
<bigmack83_> its not a big issue, just if i have alpha 6 and sometime later reinstall fresh, would rather to be able to have an updated disc instead of the alpha
<bigmack83_> if they dont have it its fine. just curious. that and i suppose i could order the cd as well
<robin0800> bigmack83_: remember although beta is out beginning of october the final is due at the end perhaps wait for that
<bigmack83_> yea i know. thats why i was trying to avoid having to re-download the whole thing as its only a month away
<PolitikerNEU> Oh - the reason 3D hadn't worked was I hadn't given ubuntu time to recompile the driver since there was only a "_" at startup and I thought this would mean ubuntu wouldn't start
<robin0800> bigmack83_: so just update for a month then get the final
<bigmack83_> yea
<yofel> bigmack83_: there are daily images for the cd's and you could keep them updated with rsync (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage)
<robin0800> yofel: if you do that how do you run the updated iso ?
<bigmack83_> robin0800, ah nice thanks
<bigmack83_> oops
<bigmack83_> i mean yofel thanks
<yofel> robin0800: it's the normal live cd, so just burn it - tip: use an cd-rw ;) - or use a flash drive
<robin0800> yofel: thanks
<James147> yofel: I find flash drives the best :) quick and easy and fail less then burning cds
<James147> Well, quick and easy with tools like usb-creator
<yofel> James147: me too (ok, maybe that's just since my eeePC has no CD drive XD)
<James147> yofel: heh, i started when my laptops cd drive became dodgy and now never burn cd anymore :) unless I have to for other systems
<ActionParsnip> usb is faster than cd too, no moving parts
<eagles0513875> well thats just great
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> kwin is dead
<eagles0513875> was constantly crashing on me rebooted now
<eagles0513875> :( see if i have same issue
<eagles0513875> James147: i have nothing but a blank screen no login window no nothing :(
<eagles0513875> no tty consoles either :(
<James147> eagles0513875: Its been perfectly fine for me, dont know why you seem to be the only one with problems... could it have been form a croupt image? affecting the updates, thats the only reason I can think of atm
<eagles0513875> i just reinstalled my vm then i got a box complaining about kwin crashing and to choose another desktop
<eagles0513875> i mean window manager
<eagles0513875> le sigh
<MisterN> karmic has deprecated HAL right? which tool is now used for configuring X input devices?
<Amaranth> eagles0513875: Do you have a Radeon HD?
<Amaranth> MisterN: HAL
<Amaranth> MisterN: Xorg is pretty much the only thing left using HAL
<eagles0513875> Amaranth: no after my first lapotp with a radeon i avoid ati
<MisterN> so it's deprecated but still used, lol
<eagles0513875> both my duelboot laptop and my vm are on nvidia machines
<MisterN> Amaranth: but that will be replaced too, right?
<Amaranth> eagles0513875: hmm, no idea
<Amaranth> MisterN: Yeah, then you configure input devices in, wait for it, xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> this is super upsetting
<eagles0513875> how can chroot into what i already have installed O_o
<Amaranth> eagles0513875: Try again with a daily ISO?
<MisterN> Amaranth: i wish they would at least split xorg.conf into a directory
<Amaranth> or wait a couple days for the beta
<eagles0513875> i dont have the latest one but im contemplating getting it
<Amaranth> MisterN: Why?
<eagles0513875> beta isnt due out till next week btw Amaranth by next thursday
<Amaranth> MisterN: What exactly do you need to configure?
<MisterN> Amaranth: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint
<Amaranth> eagles0513875: Well we're already in beta freeze so a daily ISO at this point should not be too different I guess
<MisterN> Amaranth: i most urgently need vertical scrolling with the trackpoint :)
<MisterN> well ok "urgently" is the wrong word
<eagles0513875> ill get another iso downloading but i wanna see if its something that is in the pre release repo causing the problem or the unsupported repo
<MisterN> i just want it
<Amaranth> MisterN: ah
<Amaranth> MisterN: I actually do the same thing for a macbook
<AlanBell> has anyone tried installing from the alternate iso
<MisterN> Amaranth: there are macbooks with a trackpoint? oO
<Amaranth> MisterN: no, but look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Intrepid#Touchpad (appletouch)
<Amaranth> bah, stupid chromium not escaping spaces on copy/paste
<Amaranth> MisterN: Although really it's silly, you're doing the same thing as xorg.conf
<MisterN> Amaranth: ah, i see.
<Amaranth> that page even shows you how they match up
<MisterN> Amaranth: well i like it not to be in the same file. i like file separation. i got burned with configuration files being overwritten by the package manager and stuff like that.
<eagles0513875> Amaranth: same thing with my duel boot on me macbook pro updates yesterday killed kde thank god i installed gnome cuz im useing gnome instead of kde on it
<Amaranth> MisterN: I don't even have an xorg.conf right now so there is nothing else that would go in that file for me :)
<Amaranth> eagles0513875: huh, maybe KDE is broken then
<Amaranth> eagles0513875: Most people use GNOME here so wouldn't know
<MisterN> Amaranth: heh, i have one, but as i just noticed, it is empty.
<eagles0513875> is there another channel like this for kde
<Amaranth> eagles0513875: Not unless #kubuntu+1 has people in it
<eagles0513875> it says forwarding im guessing to here
<eagles0513875> :(
<MisterN> Amaranth: so... if i want to do this setup now and be future-proof for the time when HAL will be removed, should i just use xorg.conf?
<Amaranth> MisterN: Yeah
<Amaranth> MisterN: lucid will probably remove hal completely
<eagles0513875> Amaranth: thought xorg.conf doesnt exist in clean installs of karmic
<djdarkman> nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libnm-glib-vpn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Amaranth> djdarkman: Should already be fixed, are you up-to-date?
<MisterN> Amaranth: it would be cool if GNOME could configure these things, but then, it's probably much too exotic. hmmm
<Amaranth> eagles0513875: It doesn't, that what I'm saying
<Amaranth> MisterN: How would GNOME configure it?
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<eagles0513875> and also had an error with the nm applet too
<djdarkman> Amaranth: dist upgrade says so
<eagles0513875> how can i connect to wifi without it
<Amaranth> hmm
<MisterN> Amaranth: with a checkbox "Enable vertical scrolling for Trackpoint devices"
<djdarkman> it wants libnm-glib-vpn.so.0 but I have libnm-glib-vpn.so.1
<Amaranth> MisterN: Oh, right, the hack box we have there
<djdarkman> what's the deal here?
<MisterN> Amaranth: the what?
<djdarkman> do I have to do a symlink or what?
<Amaranth> djdarkman: No
<MisterN> Amaranth: the gnome mouse settings editor has a tab "Touchpad". it could just as well have a tab "Trackpoint" :)
<Amaranth> $ ldd /usr/bin/nm-applet | grep libnm-glib-vpn
<Amaranth> 	libnm-glib-vpn.so.1 => /usr/lib/libnm-glib-vpn.so.1 (0x00007fd99972e000)
<Amaranth> djdarkman: Did you run update before dist-upgrade? :)
<maxb> So the new colour of Ubuntu is disgusting sludge brown? What was wrong with orange?
<Amaranth> maxb: We liked breezy
<djdarkman> djdarkman@Darknet4:~$  ldd /usr/bin/nm-applet | grep libnm-glib-vpn
<djdarkman> 	libnm-glib-vpn.so.0 => not found
<djdarkman> yes Amaranth update & dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> djdarkman: You forgot to run apt-get update first or your mirror is out of date
<djdarkman> Amaranth: you are probaby right in your last assumption
<djdarkman> I might as well use another mirror
 * Amaranth uses archive.ubuntu.com for development releases and the fastest mirror (as determined by software-sources) in stable releases
<Amaranth> deb http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted universe multiverse
<Amaranth> that's actually what I'm using now
<Amaranth> It's the third fastest mirror to my machine but stays very up-to-date
<wirechief> karmic seems to just hang when you try to boot it anyone have the same behavior ? host Debian, guest karmic 64bit vbox 3.04 the shasum256 checked out ok, i have jaunty in a similar vm and it works fine.
<wirechief> this is trying to boot the .iso image with vbox
<Amaranth> wirechief: Try again with something new than alpha 6
<Amaranth> s/new/newer/
<wirechief> hmm ok
<wirechief> geeze i just got this from distrowatch last night :(
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<AlanBell> maxb: think rich dark chocolate rather than sludge
<wirechief> thanks yofel
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: did you md5 check the ISO?
<wirechief> no
<wirechief> i used shasum256
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: then how do you know the iso isnt corrupted?
<MisterN> Amaranth: do i need to specify all mouse settings in xorg.conf, or can i just specify those which i want to change?
<Amaranth> MisterN: the latter
<wirechief> well shasum256 is actually better than md5sum and it what distrowatch advertises
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: check the ISO isnt bad with MD5sum. if its ok you may need some boot options
<Amaranth> anything not specified is autoconfigured
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | wirechief
<ubottu> wirechief: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: as long as its check I cant see how one is better than the other
<wirechief> perhaps. i have have had to use noapic before.
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: No need to check md5sum is shasum256 was fine
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: gotcha, I dont see how one is superior though?
<wirechief> ActionParsnip well shasum256 does a much better job at the bit stream, besides distrowatch did not give the md5sum hash
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: md5 is weaker cryptographically but it doesn't really matter
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: i see, i guess your hands are tied then
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: its a basic check but i see the point
<wirechief> no. i will just get a more recent release.
<ActionParsnip> shasum generates file hashes using the Secure Hash Algorithm (SHA1). It is intended to be a replacement for md5sum(1), as MD5 has known attacks where collisions can be produced.
<wirechief> the only thing i dont like about shasum is trying to remember the syntax for its use ;)
<jamieleshaw> Hello, is the chocolate theme the final one for Karmic Koala?
<rski> jamieleshaw: we will know when it's out
<jamieleshaw> So they don't annouce it?
<rski> announce what'
<jamieleshaw> the  artwork
<rski> we don't know what will happen untills it's out.
<jamieleshaw> ok, thanks, I personally prefered the theme Koala had before it
<Dr_Willis> Takes all of 30 sec to chagne themes.. :)  so im not too worried about it.
<jamieleshaw> :)
<Dr_Willis> Be really amuseing if for the NEXT release they dont even TOUCH the artwork! what an idea!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<brijith> What is new in 9.10
<Dr_Willis> everything. :) and grub2 too.
<brijith> the video drivers ????
<Dr_Willis> everything  has been updated.. so yes...
<jamieleshaw> Dr_Willis, , i like the human theme
<brijith> are they updating the video drivers
<RockyM> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<Dr_Willis> jamieleshaw:  i always tend to use plastick or somthyign nice and 'clear/bright/easy on the eyes'
<brijith> I am asking this because I am having  some probelm with 9.04
<AlanBell> jamieleshaw: I don't think it is finished, the gdm theme in particular
<eagles0513875> brijith: nvidia or ati
<brijith> its is not that smooth as 8.04
<Dr_Willis> It pays to state your video card when asking about video card issues. :)
<jamieleshaw> thanks
<eagles0513875> agreed with that Dr_Willis
<AlanBell> jamieleshaw: the artwork is being tested too, make sure contrasts are right and themes are right etc. so it isn't final, until it is final
<brijith> eagles0513875: I think ati ,,,,
 * Dr_Willis files a bug - 'artwork is too artsy'
<Dr_Willis> 'think' ?
<eagles0513875> brijith: can you run lspci and tell me from there please
<yofel> brijith: what does 'lspci | grep VGA' give you?
<brijith> its a asus motherboard
<Dr_Willis> Time to determine your exact card and chipset.  :)
<brijith> :)
<brijith> I am really impressed with the kind of quick response I am getting from here ....
<yofel> brijith: you would get even more if you would give us the output of the command I gave you ;)
<brijith> But unfortunately ... I cant paste the out puts of those commands since now I am at my office
<brijith> I ma talking about PC at my home
<rski> brijith: ssh to it?
<brijith> Anyway  I am set to install the new 9.10 ... Hope there wont be any such issues in it
<brijith> When it is going to release ...
<rski> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<maxb> Hrm. "Chocolate" brown is a really bad colour for the background of a selected tickbox. You can't see the tick
<brijith> I know that it is coming in next next month
<brijith> Oky
<brijith> 29 th rt ?
<yofel> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<brijith>  !schedule
<yofel> brijith: no space in front of ubottu factoids ;)
<brijith> :) thanks ....
<brijith> let me try once again
<brijith> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<brijith> yes
<rski> why, you already got what is says?
<rski> completely un-necesary
<brijith> sorry .. I am new this IRC
<wzssyqa> will 10.04 not use gnome3?
<yofel> !me | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rski> wzssyqa: it won't because that's an LTS if i'm not mistaken
<brijith> Thanks
<Pici> wzssyqa: 1) the 10.04 UDS hasn't happened yet, so there really haven't been any decisions about it made yet. 2) We dont usually put big changes in LTS releases.
<brijith> yofel:thanks
<eagles0513875> heheh 10.10 will lol
<yofel> brijith: np, he's very useful :)
<Pici> yofel: she ;)
<brijith> :)
<yofel> oh right ^^
<penguin42> it'd be good to have a stabilisation release
<wzssyqa> Pici: then if can i get gnome3?
<Pici> wzssyqa: It might be included optionally, but its really a bit too far off now to speculate.
<wzssyqa> Pici: o,thanks
<wzssyqa> i wish have it
<eagles0513875> Pici: is there a kubuntu+1 channel or does that get redirected here
<yofel> eagles0513875: get's redirected here
 * yofel is using kde too
<eagles0513875> :( ok yofel well i need some help
<yofel> haven't rebooted for half a week though ^^
<eagles0513875> after yesterday mornings updates somehow kde got removed and when i try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop it complains about unmet dependencies :(
<eagles0513875> how can i go about fixing it
<eagles0513875> for now at least by pass the unmet dependencies
<yofel> eagles0513875: what does it tell you? 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop | pastebinit'
<yofel> since kubuntu-desktop is installed here without complaints
<eagles0513875> hold on running todays updates which it seems include a bunch of kde stuff which i have installed
<eagles0513875> yofel: see if it still works after a reboot
<wzssyqa> is eclipse ready now?
<yofel> ah well, let me try to reboot then...
<yofel> brb
<ActionParsnip> yofel: if you use xclip, you can have the url put straight onto the clipboard ;)
<brijith> friends, How to contribute..... I am a programmer with 2 years of experience in python and pygtk ... I am really interested in being a part of ubuntu team ...  How and where should I start .......>?
<ActionParsnip> yofel: e.g. pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf | xclip
<ActionParsnip> yofel: xclip will need installing
<Cyberkilla> Hello, I just used the computer janitor to remove old kernel images....
<Cyberkilla> Unfortunately, it hasn't worked. I then when into synaptic and removed the kernel images myself, along with any configuration data (--purge)
<yofel> re
<Cyberkilla> But the grub menu STILL lists them,even though the only initrd file is for the latest kernel
<yofel> eagles0513875: works fine here (I use kdm)
<Pici> Cyberkilla: Sounds like a great candidate for a bug.
<yofel> ActionParsnip: thx, didn't know that yet :)
<Cyberkilla> I have even tried "update-grub" which recognises :
<Cyberkilla> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-10-generic
<Cyberkilla> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<eagles0513875> yofel: same here kdm yet i have no option to use kde as the default
<ActionParsnip> Cyberkilla: run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> thats te one
<Cyberkilla> That's all it picks up on. If it is updating menu.lst, finding only two entries, why are the old ones still there?
<Cyberkilla> I already have ran it.
<Cyberkilla> No difference : (
<yofel> Cyberkilla: you don't need to check menu.lst but grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> Cyberkilla: try reinstalling the current kernel, the postinstall will make grub-update rerun
<Cyberkilla> I have entries all the way down to kernel 2.6.31-6-generic
<yofel> Cyberkilla: if you use grub2
<Cyberkilla> No, I use the old grub
<Cyberkilla> Thanks for the help btw: )
<Cyberkilla> Hmm, I can't find any "grub.cfg"
<ActionParsnip> Cyberkilla: could try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.31-10-generic
<yofel> !contribute | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Cyberkilla> Okay, I'll try.
<robin0800> Cyberkilla: /etc/default/grub
<Cyberkilla> ribin0800: Thanks:)
<eagles0513875> ha :)
<eagles0513875> got kde installing again
<Cyberkilla> I've tried the kernel reinstall. It didn't work. The entries remain.
<eagles0513875> was missing kwin
<Pici> !bug
<Cyberkilla> Very strange.
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<James147> eagles0513875: strange, but at least its fixed
<oskar-> hi, how likely is it, that karmic will break my system, if i upgrade from jaunty? i have a bit spare time. or should i better wait?
<eagles0513875> James147: will let u know after rebooting my laptop
<eagles0513875> cuz on my vm i was having a weird issue on it different form my laptop issue
<eagles0513875> after a reinstall
<Cyberkilla> "/etc/default/grub" does not exist.
<James147> oskar-: it depends on how important a running system is to you, there is always a change it WILL break so only do it if you are willing to risk it or can easaly reinstall jaunty
<eagles0513875> oskar-: unless you want to stay fixing things i woudl wait in all ho nesty karmic has its up and downs
<eagles0513875> exactly james
<yofel> oskar-: if you really want to test it anyway you should always first test a daily live disk to check if it works for you!
<vigo> oskar-: See that MOTD thing or Topic, back up whatever you feel is important, is rather stable, seems to work fine, so far.
<James147> oskar-: and if the live cd works you can always dual boot untill it is released
<ActionParsnip> oskar-: or install to USB to see how it flys ;)
<oskar-> yofel:  testing a daily live cd sounds like a good idea
<vigo> Yes, James147 makes a good point.
<yofel> !daily | oskar-
<ubottu> oskar-: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<oskar-> thanks!
<vigo> and ActionParsnip,
<vigo> and yofel
<zniavre> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Cyberkilla> I know GRUB2 is the default
<vigo> and all the rest that I cannot type that fast.
<ActionParsnip> that thing should say grub2 is hugely complicated and pretty unnecessary for single boot
<eagles0513875> James147: rebooting
<Cyberkilla> But it's not withing it's own problems.
<James147> Atm I am running karmic in a vm on my desktop, and dual booting it with jaunty on my laptop. Although i use karmic on my laptop most of the time I have had times i needed to go back to jaunty again
<eagles0513875> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<eagles0513875> ext4 is also default in karmic
<eagles0513875> !info ext4
<ubottu> Package ext4 does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ActionParsnip> but you can use ext3 if you use custom partitioning
<Pici> Its not a package.
<Cyberkilla> My GRUB works fine as it is. I use the Vista boot manager to chainload to GRUB on the linux "/" partition
<Cyberkilla> So I am not inclined to change it unless I have too. BCDEdit is not fun to work with.
<eagles0513875> Cyberkilla: problem is that you shouldnt be using the vista bootmanager though cuz grub tricks windows that its using the ntboot ldr but its not
<yofel> Grub2 is the default, but it is not forced if you upgrade from jaunty
<Cyberkilla> No, it's nothing to do with that.
<Cyberkilla> I've been using it like this for months.
<Cyberkilla> Vista is on the MBR, GRUB is only on the boot sector of the linux partition
<Cyberkilla> It works fine. My problem is just with these weird kernel images remaining, even after update-grub, when there is no trace of them on the system.
<eagles0513875> Cyberkilla: interesting i normally use it the other way where u have grub tricking windows into thinking grub = nt boot loader
<eagles0513875> ouchi :(
<Cyberkilla> I tried that for Edgy, but it never seems to work very relibably. That is why I'm letting Vista think it is in control:P
<Cyberkilla> Nothing worse than a windows update cleaning out the MBR
<wzssyqa> why if i install pulseaudio,then totem have no sound?
<wzssyqa> if remove it ,then it have
<ActionParsnip> wzssyqa: is totem configured to use pulse?
<wzssyqa> ac
<wzssyqa> ActionParsnip: no
<wzssyqa> ActionParsnip: how config?
<ActionParsnip> wzssyqa: set the default sound server for the system
<ActionParsnip> !sound | wzssyqa
<ubottu> wzssyqa: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wzssyqa> ActionParsnip: realplayer have sound
<eagles0513875> ya for some reason i dont have any audio what so ever on my duel boot but im probably gonna try recompile alsa
<Cyberkilla> How strange. I have editted menu.lst myself, removing all old kernel entries...
<ActionParsnip> wzssyqa: then scout round in totems settings to see where it is set
<Cyberkilla> Now, after a grub-update, they haven't returned. But isn't that section meant to be autmatic? Shouldn't it be cleaning the area up itself?
<Cyberkilla> Worrying.
<Cyberkilla> I'm gonna try removing every kernel entry and see if it puts anything back
<wzssyqa> ActionParsnip: Rhythmbox have no ,too
<Cyberkilla> Nope, it didn't. So grub-update doesn't add kernels that it detects
<User901> help needed
<yofel> !ask | User901
<ubottu> User901: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drs305> Cyberkilla: Grub 2 does add new or added kernels after running update-grub. If yours is not something is broken.
<yofel> drs305: he's using grub-legacy iirc
<drs305> yofel: Ok, only been on about 10 minutes. Since this is ubuntu+1 figured it was grub 2.
<Cyberkilla> drs305: I'm not using GRUB2
<drs305> Ok Cyberkilla
<yofel> drs305: if you upgrade from jaunty you keep grub-legacy by default
<drs305> Yes.
<Cyberkilla> What is the benefit of GRUB2?
<Cyberkilla> Is it easier to configure?
<Cyberkilla> I just want something that is no hassle.
<drs305> It's much more flexible. The file system is almost completely different and takes a bit to get used to.
<drs305> Here's a post I wrote about Grub 2 Basics; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  and of course the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Cyberkilla> Thanks. I might risk it, because I'm only going to be nagged every time there is a problem with GRUB:)
<drs305> Cyberkilla:Eventually you will use Grub 2, but if you want no hassle you might want to stick to Grub. Learning Grub 2 takes a bit of effort.
<alankila> Hmm. It would sure be nice if apt-get did updates in a parallel fashion like download and install at the same time, and if it would configure before continuing to the next package. All this install-50-packages-then-configure-them-all sucks if your system, say, loses batter in middle of upgrade
<alankila> all those unconfigured packages are sort of broken and you can only barely get system up enough to finish dpkg --configure -a
<Cyberkilla> drs305: Fair enough. I'll just keep an eye on future kernel updates. It seems to me that menu.lst is not being refreshed correctly. At least I can boot, I suppose.
<alankila> and of course, after dpkg --configure -a it boots normally
<yofel> alankila: it already does parallel fetch if you download from different servers (like  ppa's) and the install then configure is a policy of dpkg, not apt
<alankila> yofel: well apt orchestrates dpkg. It could -- and should -- ask dpkg to do operations in smaller chunks. I'd say in as small chunks as possible.
<alankila> but bah, I'm just complaining because it's happened a couple of times that I've forgot to plug my laptop in and have it die in middle of massive upgrade and then when the system boots it's so broken it isn't even funny
<yofel> alankila: it has to re-initialize the database after avery configure, so installing packages would take ages
<alankila> yes, I know, the triggers-approach favors installing in as large chunks as possible. And the dpkg database -- the files in /var/lib/dpkg/info, rather -- is inefficient.
<Cyberkilla> "Reading package lists" takes forever on my computer. If that could be speeded up, updating would be much waster.
<Cyberkilla> *faster
<Cyberkilla> No doubt a product of the enourmous repository we have now: )
<yofel> +1
<alankila> these shortcomings should be addressed as well, but currently the very long period between install and the setup is imo dangerous. There's no good reason why the period would have to be so long. Maybe it would be bad idea to run dpkg more often
<Cyberkilla> I read about it being ported to a database.
<Cyberkilla> A proper database.
<alankila> but certain dpkg could stop installing new stuff once in a while and configure a bit
<alankila> certain+ly.
<yofel> well, they at least added a percentage info to the database loading so it's not as boring anymore ^^
<Cyberkilla> Somebody believes it will eventually use something like SQLite
<Cyberkilla> yogel:True:D
<Cyberkilla> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9609
<yofel> Cyberkilla: you should be able to just type yof<Tab> to get my name right in you IRC client ;)
<eagles0513875> brb rebooting my windows desktop
<Cyberkilla> Oops, sorry:) irssi client. I'm not used to using it yet.
 * yofel is using irssi too :)
 * ActionParsnip uses pidgin
<yofel> actually irssi+screen over ssh ^^
<Cyberkilla> yofel: I've actually been using it for XMPP/Jabber too. It is one of the better jabber clients - although, that doesn't say much for the other clients:) GaJim is alright too.
<Amaranth> The only use I would have for irssi is the proxy module
<alankila> I do hope that dpkg will indeed move into a better database than what it currently has. To get rid of the "loading database"-step by having it in format that is readily usable without specially loading it would help
<Amaranth> The dpkg database is a text file :P
<alankila> a large set of text files rather
<Amaranth> nah, just one
<alankila> Oh. Which one?
<Cyberkilla> SQLite would definitely be faster. I can't imagine a text file having indices.
<Amaranth> iirc /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ActionParsnip> alankila: its used very infrequently so I wouldnt sweat it. The devs have bigger fish to fry
<alankila> hmm... that is 1,5 MB of text... it shouldn't take a long time to parse, unless the fault is with apt/dpkg being based on Perl
<Amaranth> perl is pretty darn fast for text stuff
<alankila> but then again there's C extensions as well so who knows
<Cyberkilla> Well, I haven't a clue. All I know is that it takes a good 30 seconds just to "[Read the ] package lists..."
<alankila> Amaranth: well, it depends, really. Perl is an interpreted language and as such runs quite slowly. The more you can do in single statements -- such as with clever, but virtually impenetrable regexes -- the better, of course.
<alankila> the regex engine is a simple bytecode machine and seems to run very fast, but the sort of problems it can solve are generally rather limited...
<alankila> ironically, perl has reputation for being a good language for text processing only because the earlier set of tools all sucked. C sucks, awk sucks, sed sucks, shell sucks. At least the shells that existed when Perl started, I suppose.
<Cyberkilla> They should be using ASM for maximum speed!:D
<yofel> hm, I would be more interested what exactly is being done when it reads the package lists. Since it uses almost no cpu time but causes heavy disk I/O. On my eeePC with an SSD it never takes more than 5s to read the package lists
<alankila> strace -e open indicates opens of /var/cache/apt/*.bin files, which took a long time... reading dpkg status took only a few seconds.
<alankila> once all that was in RAM it only takes 1 second to calculate the update... but before it's all loaded it's often > 10 seconds for me.
<ActionParsnip> alankila: are you in a rush?
<Cyberkilla> Are the files not compressed?
<alankila> just wondering.
<alankila> my linux runs from usb stick so the disk bandwidth is really rather low for me. That exacerbates the problems, such as they are.
<alankila> I've been looking for an SSD but they still cost more than I'm comfortable with. :-/
<Cyberkilla> I only have a laptop hard drive, but it's still pretty slow.
<Amaranth> alankila: the *.bin files are for the apt dependency resolver
<Amaranth> alankila: Those are not getting touched when you see "Reading database..."
<Amaranth> because one is apt and one is dpkg
<Cyberkilla> Yes, and SSD technology seems to be in constant flux. I'd hate to pay hundreds of £ for something that has a successor with superior technology a week later:)
<Amaranth> Cyberkilla: Welcome to 1999
<Amaranth> Back then you could buy a computer and 2 weeks later once twice as fast would be released :)
<alankila> I wouldn't mind but each time I'm almost past the verge of taking the plunge with SSD some new thing comes and pushes me back into wait mode
<Cyberkilla> Amaranth: It's not quite the same. SSD technology doesn't change purely in capacity and speed.
<Amaranth> Cyberkilla: Everything else is firmware
<Cyberkilla> Amaranth: There are issues of longevity and reliability
<Cyberkilla> It's definitely the future, but I'm not buying another drive when this one works fine:P
<alankila> at first it was the performance degradation with the Intel X25M-E or something similar due to the problems with clearing the flash blocks for new writes caused by the fragmentation in the scatter-gather nature that flash is used.
<Cyberkilla> If it comes with my next laptop, then fine
<alankila> now it's the fact that the solution to the problem -- the TRIM command -- is very slow to execute
<Cyberkilla> Interesting
<alankila> the Intel people fixed the problem somehow but until a flash drive comes that can do the TRIM efficiently I'm likely to hold on
<Cyberkilla> Another year or so and they'll be more commonplace, I'd imagine.
<papy> hi everibody
<Cyberkilla> I'm looking forward to the day spinning media is replaced.
<rski> Cyberkilla: you want some 'flippin media?
<Cyberkilla> Personally, I don't think it should be about a particular technology. There should be a specification for accessing data storate
<Cyberkilla> A bit like what we have with USB.
<papy> do you know how to install a usb pinnacle pctv dvb-t Stick on karmic?
 * alankila would be happy to go for yaffs2 as well, such as phones have, but nobody sells tens of gigabytes of flash without a disk interface.
<alankila> or the people that do sell that sort of technology make it cost even more than SSDs... so it's going to be SSD for now, I rather expect
<papy> to watch tnt tv?
<papy> can someone help me
<papy> ?
<alankila> oh yeah and I once had a company I worked for to buy me a SSD but it was one of the very, very cheap Transcend models and it was reading like 8 MB/s and writing like 2 MB/s. It took dozens of minutes to merely mount the fs because the fs I put on it -- reiserfs -- was the best when writing stuff, but the initial scan of the fs that it starts with was very slow.
<wastrel> hi
<Cyberkilla> Does the Karmic art team have an IRC channel?
<eagles0513875> !hi | wastrel
<ubottu> wastrel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<wastrel> we just bought a transcend flash module for a system
<wastrel> eagles0513875: don't be a jackass
<Cyberkilla> Or is everything done via cryptic mailing lists?
<Cyberkilla> :)
<yofel> Cyberkilla: #ubuntu-art would always be a start ;)
<JanC> there is a wiki page & a launchpad page that both list all their contact channels, as with every other team...
<alankila> It was sort of okay when it did finally manage to mount and boot, though, but I pretty much used it as paperweight for the rest of the time I worked there. It was really too light to be used for even as a paperweight.
<Cyberkilla> yofel: Thanks again:)
<papy> yep?
<yofel> papy: what's your problem with the card?
<papy> it's an usb
<tgpraveen1> !info luks-format
<BWARG> prelude is screwing up
<ubottu> Package luks-format does not exist in karmic
<papy> I cannot watch tv, all topics concern hardy
<BWARG> cant update
<BWARG> and firefox hangs up for some reason
<BWARG> no bug reports
<Pici> papy: You're running Hardy?
<BWARG> no
<ActionParsnip> BWARG: have you tried renaming ~/.mozilla and rerunning it?
<BWARG> karmic
<papy> no on karmic
<lianimator> is the osd notification configuration in karmic? can I disable it for IM messages?
<Pici> papy: Sorry, I misunderstood when you said 'I cannot watch tv, all topics concern hardy'
<ActionParsnip> BWARG: if its ok, you know your profile is bad, if its still no good with a clean profile, its the app
<ActionParsnip> BWARG: note how we rename, not delete. We then have a rollback path
<papy> me tv tells me there's no tunner
<papy> metv and kaffeine dosen't recognise the usb stick
<papy> pinnacle pctv dvb-t stick
<papy> do you understand? (sorry I don't speek a good english)
<papy> (but i can understand
<penguin42> anyone know where I can find the versions of packages a few days old?  I've had a regression in the last couple of days and want to roll a couple of packages back but they don't still seem to be in the pool
<papy> topics on forum
<papy> pici?
<papy> I have to install the firmware
<scyx> has anyone been able to boot the karmic-moblin-remix usb live image? all i get is the default panels with a different icon theme..
<BWARG> update manager just said it lost connection and not its srsly broken
<BWARG> now
<papy> got someone a solution?
<BWARG> update-manager, cpp-4.4, gcc-4.4-base, libcups2, libffi5, libgcc1, libglib2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-common, liblaunchpad-integration1, libreadline6, libstdc++6, libuuid1, libxcb-atom1, libxcb-aux0, libxcb-event1, libxcb-render-util0, python2.6, python2.6-minimal, readline-common, update-manager-cor
<BWARG> its says they are obsolete and to please update them
<BWARG> no option to report the bug
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<tgpraveen1> !info ubuntu-one
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-one does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen1> !info ubu-one
<ubottu> Package ubu-one does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen1> !info ubu-net
<ubottu> Package ubu-net does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen1> any help?
<yofel> !search ubuntuone
<ubottu> Found:
<yofel> !info ubuntuone-client
<ubottu> ubuntuone-client (source: ubuntuone-client): Ubuntu One client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 460 kB
<AlanBell> window 14
<Pici> btw: !search is for factoids, !find is for packages
<AlanBell> oops
<yofel> ahh, mixed them up -.-
<BWARG> okay i got it to fix som packages in synaptic
<BWARG> its trying to update
<wekt> Where are the special directories, like  Videos & Pictures defined?
<BWARG> E: prelude-lml: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<genii> wekt: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<gajop> i'm having a problem with bash tab completion, in at least xterm and gnome-terminal: when there are multiple options that require backslash, they don't get displayed after doing tab
<wekt> genii: thanks.  is there a GUI interface for that?
<genii> wekt: Nope
<BWARG> uploading screenshot
<BWARG> http://tinypic.com/r/1zm2qmu/4
<BWARG> thats the full error message
<wekt> gajop: yes, sounds like a problem.
<BWARG> any ideas?
<BWARG> wait...thats...nevermind
<BWARG> i know how to fix it
<BWARG> sorry to bother you with all thids
<BluesKaj>  is apparmor falsey ID-ing crashes or is stuff actually crashing at boot up , cuz i don't see any probs running any apps ?
<BWARG> im on pidgen and cant use msn on this
<Dr_Willis> I see a CORE file in / all the time
<BWARG> its important git it
<Dr_Willis> and some error message also.. but never see whats actually crashed
<BWARG> wait lol
<BWARG> n/m
<mbeierl> BWARG: MSN on pidgin works fine here
<mbeierl> BWARG: oh, ok :)
<BWARG> lol wrong tab :D
<BWARG> !find apache
<ubottu> Found: apache2, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-worker (and 116 others)
<peterva> ola, someone else here has issues with pulseaudio in karmic?
<BWARG> hi yes i do
<BWARG> but im afraid i cant help you
<BWARG> however
<BWARG> i have a question for you
<BWARG> http://cthulhu.oldones.net/torrentflux/login.php
<BWARG> where does this go?
<Dr_Willis> huh?
<nemo> I was hoping https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444320
<nemo> would get fixed by the time 9.10 was released
<ubottu> Gnome bug 444320 in Visual Design "Support composited desktop icon container" [Enhancement,New]
<nemo> but. doesn't look like it :-/
<nemo> shame.
<nemo> peterva: yeah. tons of issues, but mine have been a bit improved in last week
<flamez> How make a irc server ?
<nemo> peterva: although totem still blows up on exit sometimes
<flamez> i know Hybrit but i don't know how use or installs
<peterva> nemo: I disabled pulse the hard way in jaunty, but after my upgrade to karmic, it broke quite hard :P
<nemo> peterva: are you up to date as of today?
<nemo> it has gotten a bit better last few days
 * penguin42 gets used to the new launchpad layout
<peterva> yeah, I'm completely up to date
<virtuald> i don't get why ubuntu doesn't use debian bts. it's much easier to find relevant bugs there.
<penguin42> virtuald: To be honest I've never really liked the debian bts
<peterva> I quite like launchpad
<yofel> well, that's more the question between mail and www bt systems...
<peterva> and the new interface is really slick :)
<virtuald> how do you even search for bugs in a specific package on launchpad, without the search plugin?
<hifi> a quick question: I did some changes to a package and did dch -i to add ~version etc. now I want to pbuild it, how do I build new .diff.gz and .dsc from the source directory?
<yofel> really? I liked the old interface more, the newer is better in functionality, but it looks horrible
<virtuald> launchpad is like all ubuntu sites; you can't get a good overview
<peterva> yofel: I was more pointing at the functionality than the looks :)
<yofel> hifi: go into the source dir and run 'debuild -S -sd'
<virtuald> brb cat is meowing
<hifi> yofel: thanks
<yofel> hifi: afaik you can ignore the signature errors for pbuilder but I'm not sure
<hifi> debuild didn't finish without signing
<hifi> I need a GPG key anyway for PPA so...
<unimatrix> guys, i love the new gray tray icons, but how about we group them to the right like this: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/121855/pub/new_arrangement.png
<flamez>   ok Another qeustion How run Hybrid ircd if i downloaded it ?
<SEJeff> Is anyone seeing gnome-panel constantly die and respawn?
<SEJeff> On an up to date Karmic fresh install it is constantly dying
<SEJeff> If you are running Karmic and update, do NOT logout and log back in or reboot right now
<flamez>   ok Another qeustion How run Hybrid ircd if i downloaded it ?
<zniavre> SEJeff,  i do not see gnome-panel with this behaviour
<ellar> hello i want a quick notice if this is a common bug. with all desktop effects enabled, click on the clock in notification so that it unfolds and shows the calendar. now fold it again and you will notice that the shadow still remains...
<hifi> hm, keyserver.ubuntu.com timeouts
<drs305> SEJeff: I had this problem and found a way to stop it. Let me see if I kept the notes.
<SEJeff> drs305, Thanks!
<ellar> and you should have no application running and see you desktop
<SEJeff> I've resorted to ssh -X from an old workstation to get work done
<MasterofPuppets> ellar: Yeah, that's universal
<MasterofPuppets> It is getting ironed out in the stable release
<ellar> MasterofPuppets, ok, so no need for bug report?
<SEJeff> I would like to see if anyone else has this problem so I can file a bug report if there isn't one
<SEJeff> It killed my desktop
<MasterofPuppets> ellar: You could probably find one and say it affects you, but I'm pretty sure it's common knowledge. Anything similar (drawers, etc.) will do the same thing
<flamez> How run Hybrid ircd if i downloaded it ?
<yofel> flamez: you can just install the 'ircd-hybrid' package from the repository to install it
<MasterofPuppets> Ellar: I'm not sure if it's a compiz thing or just karmic being grumpy
<flamez> Yofel How Run it ?
<flamez> ircd hybrit
<drs305> SEJeff: I can't find any notes but I think I filed a bug report and how I fixed it. I'm checking my bug filings.
<hifi> is the ubuntu keyserver really dead
<flamez> Yofel How Run it ?
<SEJeff> drs305, Thanks! I figured the major bugs like this would have been ironed out by the time A6 landed and pre-beta. I was wrong
<drs305> Yes, it was a while back that I had this problem. At least back to A4
<MasterofPuppets> Ellar: here is the page if you are interested. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/429084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429084 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965GM] Clock applet leaves shadow on panel" [Low,Triaged]
<SEJeff> And after rebooting, it took about 3x as long to come up :/
<yofel> flamez: it runs as a system service and will start once you reboot, or just run (sudo /etc/init.d/ircd-hybrid start)
<hifi> ah, now it worked
<flamez> Ty
<hifi> I think...
<flamez> Yofel -> Starting Hybrid 7 IRC Server: ircd-hybridflamez@ubuntu:~$  What to do now ?
<ellar> MasterofPuppets, seems to be a common problem and there are multiple bugs like #428783
<drs305> SEJeff: I can't find the bug report, but I posted a solution in the UF:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1255415#7
<ellar> bug 428783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428783 in compiz "shadow remains on desktop after closing applet window" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428783
<yofel> flamez: now it's running and you can connect from your local machine by using 'localhost' as the server in you irc client
<flamez> how see my local host ?
<yofel> flamez: ?
<yofel> 'localhost' is an alias for the machine you are just working on
<flamez> yes ?
<flamez> oh
<funkyHat> flamez: perhaps the command "hostname" is what you are looking for
<flamez> How to connect I don't know my ip
<SEJeff> drs305,
<Pici> flamez: Are you running Karmic?
<flamez> ubuntu
<flamez> i run
<Pici> flamez: What version?
<MasterofPuppets> Ellar: Indeed
<flamez> Wubie
<flamez> wubie
<ellar> MasterofPuppets, so thanks so far
<MasterofPuppets> So I'm getting wonky problems with update manager... wants to instal 10 MiB of data, then says "Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs"
<MasterofPuppets> Ellar: No problem, as a fellow karmic user I know how wonky it is lol
<flamez> Pici i run Wubie
<flamez> ubuntu installer for windows
<Pici> flamez: This channel is only for thed development version of Ubuntu that has not been released yet.  If you are not running 9.10 then you need to ask in either #ubuntu or continue to ask in #kubuntu
<daniel_tp> hi, how can i stop networkmanager?
<yofel> daniel_tp: 'service network-manager stop' or 'stop network-manager'
<drs305> MasterofPuppets: That's because you have the CD enabled in your repositories. It requires the specific CD, even if you have upgraded to a newer edition.
<MasterofPuppets> drs305: How do I disable said CD? I don't recall enabling it.
<MasterofPuppets> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<drs305> I think it's done by default. Synaptic, Settings, Repositories, Untick the CD in the Ubuntu Software tab.
<yofel> MasterofPuppets: just disable it in software-properties
<yofel> it should be disabled by default
<MasterofPuppets> yofel, drs305: thanks. I've got my jaunty CD with me, is there anything to be gained from installing the updates from it?
<drs305> Not really, unless you have connection problems or download limits.
<yofel> MasterofPuppets: only if you have not network connection
<yofel> s/not/no
<MasterofPuppets> yofel: I've got a network connection :P Ok, thanks drs305 and yofel!
 * MasterofPuppets loves Ubuntu
<SEJeff> drs305, That helped sort of. The panel still constantly dies even after that key is unset
<SEJeff> Where do you go on ubuntu forums to get to the Karmic specific forums
<DanaG> "Uploading lots of exiting new wallpapers for Karmic"
<DanaG> =þ
<Pici> yep, saw that on the changelog
<Pici> Too bad I only have ssh access here :(
<wekt> Where are the debugging symbols for the XServers?
<wekt> Surprisingly it is not shown as a reverse dependency.  but i found it anyways.
<ali1234> i notice karmic has reverted to the old broken "everyone has a 96 dpi screen" behaviour here
<ali1234> is this happening to anyone else?
<Dr_Willis> Ive not noticed that here.
<Dr_Willis> how can you tell?
<ali1234> well my netbook has a 134 dpi screen
<ali1234> in appearence settings, fonts, details
<ali1234> is a setting to override the dpi. and on karmic it is set to 96 by default
<ali1234> it;s easy to tell when this has happened because by default the fonts are HUGE on 134 dpi netbook screen, if dpi is set correctly
<DanaG> hmm, what netbook is that?
<ali1234> acer aspire one
<DanaG> high-dpi == win.
<wekt> ali1234: mine was 96, but my LCD is 96dpi approximately.  my external monitor is higher.  so i don't.
<ali1234> and dpi worked properly on previous versions
<DanaG> I have a 15" laptop with a 1920x1200 screen (147 DPI), and it's awesome.
<leftyfb> Is there a fix for Karmic being dumped into tty0 instead of GDM? I can ALT+F7 to finally start loading GDM, but I shouldn't have to do that.
<penguin42> DanaG: Yeh I have one of those at work - it's pretty good - although it can take some setup to get fonts large enough to read
<penguin42> DanaG: Although I wish sometimes things would work in landscape mode on it
<ali1234> well i suspect somebody "fixed" the issue where none of the dialogs in the install fit on the screen properly by setting dpi to a wrong value, instead of fixing it properly
<Dr_Willis> Oh ive not retried the installer.
<DanaG> Oh, and update-manager gives "downloading 52.2 kB of ..."
<DanaG> It gets truncated.
<ali1234> the installer doesnt actually work at the moment on this hardware
<DanaG> oh, and for some reason, the edid is broken... it claims to be 22", and vendor "_MS".
<DanaG> And the Windows utilities to flash a new EDID, fail to find an EDID EEPROM.
<pmatulis> darn, karmic a6 desktop is unuseable in kvm (cannot negotiate a display on first boot)
<Dr_Willis> You mean a 'hardware keyboard/monitor switch' type KVM?
<pmatulis> no
<funkyHat> kernel virtual machine
<Dr_Willis> KVM has too many 'alterantive definitions' :) thats why i asked.
<KurtKraut> Could anyone running Karmic do me a favor? I've filed this bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596320 - I'd like to someone to download the x.html file I've attached to the bug, try to edit it with gedit on karmic and tell me if it segfaults.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 596320 in general "Gedit segfaults if a HTML (125.6 KB) is edited" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<nemo> Hm. I'm having a really odd gnome-screensaver problem
<nemo> is like some repaint issue
<nemo> If I move the mouse or hit a key, the screensaver freezes as you would expect when it is displaying the password dialog
<nemo> however, no dialog appears
<nemo> if I hit ctrl-alt-f1 then alt-f7 the dialog is there
<nemo> I can also type my password blindly, and it signs me in
<nemo> using fglrx on this Radeon HD
<nemo> but this seems more like a gnome-screensaver flaw
<Dr_Willis> KurtKraut:  i can edit it here.
<KurtKraut> Dr_Willis, if you type stuff into the HTML file, does gedit crash?
<Dr_Willis> I dont know WHY you would want to edit it in gedit.. :)
<Dr_Willis> lets see
<Dr_Willis> gedit is very sluggish editing it.. but it is editing it.
<Dr_Willis> I did get some  GTK warning about
<Dr_Willis> Gtk-WARNING **: Invalid text buffer iterator: either the iterator is uninitialized, or the characters/pixbufs/widgets
<ds305_> KurtKraut: I can open it with gedit but can't make any changes and eventually it freezes.
<KurtKraut> Dr_Willis, is the highlight working?
<KurtKraut> ds305_, wow... different behaviours! Are you running what gedit version?
<Dr_Willis> i see no highlithging/color codeing..
<Dr_Willis> I see Lots and lots of GTK-warning and GTK-Critical messages
<Dr_Willis> in the terminal window
<KurtKraut> Dr_Willis, I see. That's the data I needed. Thanks for your help. But I need to know what gedit version you're running.
<Dr_Willis> gedit 2.28.0
<ds305_> KurtKraut:2.28.0   64-bit machine.
<Dr_Willis> 64bit here also...
<KurtKraut> Thanks Dr_Willis and ds305_ for the data provided.
<Dr_Willis> Just updates/upgraded today.. at 3 hrs ago
<Dr_Willis> heh when i quit gedit it core dumped. :)
<Dr_Willis> GtkSourceView:ERROR:gtksourcecontextengine.c:2406:gtk_source_context_engine_finalize: assertion failed: (!ce->priv->first_update)
<mbeierl> KurtKraut:  Another 64bit, updated recently, core dumps on entering data into your file
<Dr_Willis> Aborted (core dumped)
<KurtKraut> mbeierl, that's the behaviour I get with 2.26
<mbeierl> KurtKraut: gedit Version: 2.28.0-0ubuntu1
<KurtKraut> mbeierl, 64 bits?
<KurtKraut> mbeierl, oh yeah, you mentioned before, sorry.
<mbeierl> KurtKraut: yep :)
<akio> I haven't found a bug for libnotify but mine is currently broken after a safe-upgrade
<akio> when i use notify-send foo nothing happens
<Eevee> is it possible to get a livecd of the current state of karmic?
<dtchen> well, you can get daily spins
<dtchen> getting up-to-the-minute live cds is a bit ... hard.
<dtchen> e.g., http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090925/
<Eevee> oh there we go
<Eevee> actually, might not matter now, my laptop finally booted
<Eevee> but thanks anyway, wasn't sure if there were nightly isos or not
<dtchen> yes, there are
<davidt> Anybody know how to fix a missing KDE session option in 9.10? I did an upgrade the other day and KDE is missing as an option when logging in.
<DKcross> hey people, i have one dude..
<DKcross> what about new gdml, i cant see menu for configure
<DKcross> gdm"
<James147> davidt: is it installed?
<davidt> James147: Sure is. Installed Kubuntu 9.10 and everything has been running surprisingly smoothly until this last upgrade
<James147> davidt: check to see if it is,
<akio> my libnotify woes are over
<akio> I have no idea how I fixed it but I did do an aptitude reinstall
<davidt> james147: dpkg -l |grep kde |wc -l  -> 56. I am not really sure what I am looking for?
<davidt> James147: If it is a certain package that is missing then I am a bit lost as to which one :)
<zniavre> does the next/previous/pause/play notification-osd are working for you ?
<James147> davidt: I know someone lost kwin dure to upgrades
<robin0800> davidt: try to reinstal Kubuntu-desktop
<augusto> hello guys
<augusto> I am using karmic
<augusto> As time goes by, my wireless network becomes unresponsive... is it happening with any of you?
<robin0800> augusto: no
<wastrel> i have intermittent connection loss
<wastrel> every couple ofdays
<mbeierl> augusto: maybe... I noticed something like that last night but did not investigate
<leftyfb> Is there a fix for Karmic being dumped into tty0 instead of GDM? I can ALT+F7 to finally start loading GDM, but I shouldn't have to do that.
<augusto> It simply stops responding ... then I have to disconnect/reconnect.. sometimes it doesn't reconnect
<robin0800> augusto: there have been a couple of updates to network manager today
<robin0800> augusto: and remenber this software is still alpha
<Technoviking> leftyfb: reinstalling the kernel packkages
<augusto> robin0800: yes yes.. I am just asking to see if it is really a bug
<leftyfb> Technoviking: oh? that worked for you?
<Technoviking> leftyfb: yup
<leftyfb> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic ?
<davidt> James147/robin0800: Both kwin and kubuntu-desktop were missing. Thanks! I am installing and restarting X to see if it makes a difference.
<Technoviking> leftyfb: I'm lazy gui fool, and used synaptic:), but that should work
<davidt> James147/robin0800: I am back in KDE! Thanks for the help you two...
<James147> davidt: you might want to file a bug report
<leftyfb> Technoviking: that didn't work ... what packages exactly did you pick from synaptic?
<davidt> James147: Been thinking about it but I am not sure if a bug report on something breaking inbetween alphas of 9.10 is of interest?
<MindVirus> Hello. How can I get a list of packages that are not depended upon by other packages?
<alankila> MindVirus: an utility called debfoster happens to do this.
<James147> davidt: It might not matter, but it could also cause problems when upgrading from jaunty
<James147> davidt: might want to make the devs aware of it
<MindVirus> alankila: I already have gtkorphan; will debfoster find packages installed as recommends or suggests?
<Dr_Willis> anyone else noticed issue where external flash drives dont get auto mounted?
<alankila> I think it uses either one of those to determine whether a package is required by another
<davidt> James147: Allright, I'll do it...
<alankila> I'm not familiar with gtkorphan.
<MindVirus> alankila: thanks!
<MindVirus> This is wonderful.
<nixternal> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nixternal> keep an eye on Cut-R - he did a nasty in #ubuntu-devel to the topic
<Pricey> nixternal: Howdy
<Pricey> nixternal: ack
<Pricey> nixternal: Gimme a shout if you see it elsewhere?
<nixternal> i know the topic can't be changed in here w/o ops, but still it was pretty bad...i already took care of #kubuntu
<DKcross> the new GDM have menú for change theme?
<Dr_Willis> DKcross:  not at this tme that ive seen.. there are some tweaks ya can do to it.. but no themes yet.
<DKcross> where Dr_Willis ?
<natewiebe13> speaking of which... there was an update.. but it still doesnt match xsplash at all.. and the artwork deadline has passed.. whats the deal?
<Dr_Willis> You had to edit the gdm 'user' gconf settings - someone was in here trying it out the other day
<anger> Strange bug I found
<natewiebe13> thatd probably be me
<DKcross> Dr_Willis,  u know if this GDM is the gnome official gdm ?
<Dr_Willis>  No idea
<Dr_Willis> given how everyone hates it.. I hope not. :)
<anger> If I uncomment config from /etc/php5/conf.d/zend-framework.ini apache2 wont start at all
<natewiebe13> DKcross: from what i know, it is
<Q-FUNK> hi! is there any known work-around for gdm no longer starting?
<DKcross> natewiebe13,  ok!, then i think the develop team is working
<anger> include_path hasn't been set in php.ini but imho this shouldn't yet crash apache without any warning
<DKcross> in new menu
<anger> can someone confirm this?
<natewiebe13> being that the artwork deadline has passed.. does that mean gdm is going to stay as-is?
<Technoviking> leftyfb: search for linux-image and reinstall the install packages
<tgpraveen> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.95-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 490 kB, installed size 3032 kB
<James147> natewiebe13: More then likly, although it dose state that "This is the final deadline for inclusion of new artwork in the release." as well as "no more major changes" ->https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtworkDeadline
<DKcross> oh
<DKcross> information about GDM http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<Dr_Willis> thats one for the Bookmarks and FAQ list i bet
<Dr_Willis> Im missing somthing about what 'xsplash' actually does.. that URL sort of says that xsplas makes ubuntu boot faster...
<Dr_Willis> but i may be missreading.. or they may be confused. :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. what that guy is saying to do.. i am pretty sure I tried yesterday and it dident work.
<DKcross> :o
<DKcross> Dr_Willis,  for me, the xsplash is more slow
<DKcross> for mi in my AAO karmic is more slow starting
<DKcross> for me"
<Dr_Willis> Not tried it on my AAO yet.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. more tips http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7576112&postcount=365
<mbeierl> anyone having slow ipv6 problems?  I seem to be having issues with Java and ipv6 timing out
<mx> hello, anyone having /var/log/syslog flooded with errors by devkit-disks-daemon and hald-addon-storage which poll my media card module (SD card, MMC card, Flash card, ...) ?
<virtuald> who thought it was a good idea to have this gingerbread theme for christmas?
<arand> Funny this. Theme updates plop down, almost completely uncalled for.
<natewiebe13> i wouldnt mind it so much if they actually modded the gdm to look like their proposal
<ripps> I see that ubuntu is prepping to replace epiphany with epiphany-webkit, the issue is that I've tried it and since the autoscroll is broken for webkit, I want to keep the gecko version
<arand> Yea, but that's a pretty big mod though... Although it could really use some smoothness, xsplash-->desktop is just completely different...
<Dr_Willis> There we go.. i at least was able to change the GDM wallpaper using that guide.
<aboSamoor> the applications started maximized and if the they are maximized the decorator disappear, any idea ?
<Dr_Willis> I did it without the console. :) did a 'switch user' to get gdm going.. then ran the commands they said. :)
<Dr_Willis> didemnt have to log this user out.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. someone added a 'toad' wallpaper it seems. :)
<Dr_Willis> Wife will LOVE that one.
<popey> is anyone else getting a boot sit looping on fsck on karmic?
<popey> telling me the mount time is in the future, just looping constantly
<Dr_Willis> Yep saw that issue
<popey> suggestions?
<arand> Hmm, not liking that "Open Source" is the License set for GPL apps in USStore
<Dr_Willis> as a dirty fix.. reboot, go to bios.. set your clock ahead a day...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<drs305> popey: Yeah, I got it yesterday. PITA. There have been updates that I think correct it, but of course you have to be able to update.
<popey> nice
<popey> i can handle that :)
<Dr_Willis> then i update/upgraded.. and i THINK its gone away
<popey> thanks
<arand> popey: can't you run fsck manually from the terminal?
<popey> no
<popey> it never gets to a terminal
<Dr_Willis> it dosebnt matter if you run it manually or not.
<popey> it just sits there running fsck over and over
<Dr_Willis> it sets the date for the 'last fsck'd day' wrong.
<arand> popey: Or just grab a livecd...
<Dr_Willis> it says 'ok it got fscked tommorw.. i better check it - because that cant be right' :)
<popey> easier to fudge the date
<arand> popey: oh... hmm, that's slightly different then..
<drs305> popey:  I did what Dr_Willis did initially about the clock. Then I left it off for six hours to get the time ahead of the "future" time indicated in the error message.
<Dr_Willis> theres also some mention of some /etc/default/rcS date
<popey> thanks for the tips all! :)
<Dr_Willis> to tell the system the clock is either UTC  or Localtime
<Dr_Willis> i currently have 'utc=no'
<Dr_Willis> good luck.
<Dr_Willis> bed time for me.
<drs305> ping popey
<ccooke> huh. That's mildly scary.
<ccooke> ccooke@bauxite:~/gc$ apt-cache search louie
<ccooke> E: read, still have 3135460 to read but none left
<ccooke> ccooke@bauxite:~/gc$
<hifi> if I rebuild a package for ubuntu from debian for my PPA and the original versioning is x.y.z-1, would my PPA version be x.y.z-1ubuntu1~foo or just x.y.z-1~foo when I did no changes to the build whatsoever
<yofel> hifi: x.y.z-1~foo is fine
<popey> I use ~ppa for the foo
<hifi> I'm building for several releases, so I was thinking of x.y.z-1~<nick>1~<rel>, like x.y.z-1~hif1~jaunty etc. would that be overkill?
<yofel> hifi: nope, that's how I do it too ;)
<hifi> ok, I'll use that :)
<yofel> hifi: if you're interested how the version numbers work install the debian-policy package, open /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/policy.pdf.gz and see chapter 5.6.12 - Version
<yofel> If you're interested in debian packaging you should read the whole document ;)
<hifi> I was under the impression -1 is from debian, ubuntu1 is what ubuntu devs did over debian package and ~ is for PPA and other use which will be overrided with a highger debian or ubuntu release
<hifi> of course the number is incrementing, but for example
<yofel> more or less yes, if you have no debian changes then you would use -0ubuntu1 or similiar
<yofel> a bit tricky is the fact that 3.7-0~ppa is less then 3.7-0
<hifi> yeah, I think I knew that
<yofel> that's why the ppa manual says for ubuntu package changes to increase the ubuntu number and add ~ppa
<hifi> so official releases will always supercede personal ones
<virtuald> How can apport say Rhythmbox closed unexpectedly when it's still running?
<yofel> virtuald: do you have a line containing 'segfault' in dmesg?
<hifi> how long does it take approximately for ppa to process the upload into queue and ppa page?
<yofel> hifi: upload usually take no more than 10m. Build time depends on queue length
<yofel> iirc there's a cron job that runs every some mins that imports the uploads
<hifi> eager to see did the upload succeed
<yofel> hifi: if the upload fails you'll get a mail
<yofel> and you'll get one too if it succeeds
<hifi> right, my ppa naming was incorrect after all
<hifi> incoming = ~<your_launchpad_id>/<ppa_name>/ubuntu/
<hifi> I set it to ~hifi/hifi/ubuntu/ as my launchpad id is hifi and I created a personal PPA named hifi
<yofel> hifi: if you don't use .dput.cf the correct dput line is visible on the ppa main page
<hifi> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading is this outdated?
<yofel> not that I know of
<hifi> I'll use the command launchpad says
<Tronic> "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured."
<Tronic> Then no disks found and it dropped me to busybox prompt.
<Tronic> What now?
<leftyfb> Technoviking: that didn't work ... I reinstalled linux-image-2.6.31-10-generic and linux-image-generic although it seems the latter is version 2.6.31-10.21 where the former is 2.6.31-10.35
<hifi> yofel: yeah, it works now, thanks again :)
<Jaymac> interesting issue on alpha 6 - it loads up fine.. but eventually screen goes black - any press of a button takes me to a terminal and i just have to press Ctrl+Alt+F6 to get to gdm.. anyone else come across this?
<tasslehoff> Hi. Wireless worked out of the box on my MPB5.1 in Jaunty, but in Karmic it doesn't work. I have installed the restricted Broadcom drivers without luck. Anyone got any advice on how I can get it working?
<vexille> Hello everyone! i have a question about the new sound properties setup if anyone has the time
<leftyfb> Jaymac: same here, only it's ALT+F7
<yofel> vexille: just fire away, if we know it we'll tell you ;)
<leftyfb> Jaymac: i'm being told reinstalling linux-image-generic will fix it, but it's not for me
<Jaymac> leftyfb thanks for the tip
<vexille> thank you; ok well first of all im on a dell inspiron laptop with a subwoofer on the bottom that is controlled by the "lfe" setting in alsamixer, and using it is no big deal, but it is nice that jaunty lets you highlight it in the properties to have the vollume buttons control it's volume as well as the audio volume, but with the change in the new sound properties i do not know of a way to control the sub; the volume buttons now control the PCM and regu
<vexille> lar volume. Is there a way to select what the volume buttons will do like how jaunty is?
<vexille> thanks in advance for the help btw
 * Tronic feels like in the old Gentoo days, with two of his machines stuck on text terminal, one unable to start X, the other unable to mount root.
<penguin42> Tronic: What's the one that won't start X doing? (and what graphics hardware?)
<Tronic> Intel, complains about missing agpgart on startx (even though this is a PCI-E-machine), complains about dbus everywhere, no /dev/pts/ which is apparently a problem and some stuff in /proc is also missing.
<Jaymac> no joy with that reinstallation
<penguin42> Tronic: Ah that problem
<penguin42> Tronic: Can you check to see if you have the 'upstart' package installed?
<Tronic> penguin42: I do.
<penguin42> Tronic: Damn - the other guy yesterday didn't
<Tronic> Let me reboot and see if this one will fail to mount root too, then :)
<penguin42> Tronic: So you are missing /dev/pts and /dev/agpgart?
<cumulus007> Hi, my sound card doesn't work with Phonon anymore
<cumulus007> When I started up KDE some minutes ago, I got a message about the absence of my sound card
<cumulus007> they are still in the device list in the Multimedia section of System Settings, but they are greyed out
<cumulus007> ALSA still works fine, since aplay works flawlessly
<Tronic> penguin42: Boots all the way to the desktop now :)
<Tronic> Apparently some upgrade since yesterday fixed it.
<penguin42> Tronic: Cool!
<Tronic> The boot is also getting really fast nowadays :)
<penguin42> ideally systems should boot by the time you reach for the power button
<[GuS]> Hi guys.. since i am using Kubuntu karmic i am experiencing small delays when typing into a konsole, Is this a know bug? before never happened
<td123> so did the devs realize pidgin was better than empathy? :P
<td123> since a recent update installed pidgin
<Guest81553> hi
<td123> hi
<Guest81553> how cna i manually create a xorg.conf?
<td123> Guest81553: is there a reason why you need to?
<Guest81553> yes. my fonts are too big and i want to add :
<Guest81553> wait
<Guest81553> DisplaySize 336 252 # 96 DPI @ 1024x768
<ali1234> Guest81553: so you want to set an incorrect dpi instead of setting the font sizes to something reasonable? system->prefs->appearence->fonts->details
<ali1234> override the dpi there
<td123> Guest81553: yup, just what ali1234 said :) I was looking there myself
<Guest81553> yes, but then kdm has anymore too big fonts:)
<Guest81553> i made that already
<Guest81553> but kdm should also have normal fonts...
<ali1234> on kde? no idea then. kde has notoriously bad dpi support
<ali1234> it's one of the reasons i stopped using it
<ali1234> every time i rebooted my fonts were a different size
<Guest81553> also your descroption to the path for dpi change is bad, because i couldn't read were i'm
<ali1234> it;s only valid on gnome
<Guest81553> xorg.conf should make that
<Guest81553> DisplaySize 336 252 # 96 DPI @ 1024x768
<Guest81553> that should works or?
<ali1234> td123: i didn't notice pidgin getting installed, and i did a clean install today
<ali1234> had to do it manually
<penguin42> ali1234: I think empathy is the default now for some reason
<ali1234> it is
<td123> ali1234: did you fully update your system?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> i installed from pxe boot and then did an update
<td123> let me check..
<td123> yup
<td123> it automatically installed pidgin when I used the update manager.
<Tronic> The kernel finds my disks but no sd* devices appear under /dev/ (in busybox shell).
<Tronic> Any ideas on what could be causing this?
<ali1234> in my opinion empathy should not even be considered until they fix all the problems with multi user chat and irc
<ali1234> and make it possible to have a theme that actually honours system font settings
<ali1234> i notice rhythmbox is back too so i guess we're saved from banshee for a while too
<ali1234> Tronic: is it a booting problem?
 * td123 personally prefers pidgin/rhythmbox
<ali1234> i prefer banshee but i don't prefer the extra 50% cpu load it brings
<pwnguin> rhythmbox has been failing at my 60 second science podcast
<td123> over empathy/banshee
<pwnguin> i need to test on ubuntu+1
<pwnguin> but it's verra annoying
<td123> pwnguin: do you know the reason?
<Tronic> ali1234: Yes, fails to mount root.
<pwnguin> td123: im not sure; in the past there's been something with the xml having a leading space in the URLs
<ali1234> Tronic: i had a similar problem, hence having to do a pxe install
<ali1234> Tronic: i think it is hardware related. wht hardware do you have?
<td123> pwnguin: just input the url directly
<Tronic> I got this after doing a dist-upgrade a few hours back.
<pwnguin> td123: that defeats the purpose of a podcast
<Tronic> The kernel detects the disks fine, doesn't seem like hardware issue.
<Tronic> Running Intel-based motherboard.
<td123> pwnguin: I'm trying to help you figure out the problem, not put a bandage on it
<ali1234> yep same here. although for me it was a problem actually booting the install medium
<pwnguin> td123: well, it would help you if i werent at work :P
<td123> pwnguin: oh
<ali1234> works ok after install
<td123> nvm :)
<pwnguin> rhythmbox also doesn't handle video podcasts
<pwnguin> so ive sorta forced liferea to handle them, but poorly
<Tronic> Let me try creating the devices manually.
<Tronic> If I still remember how to use mknod
<Mit> got an interesting one with the Karmic beta - I wondered if anyone would be able to help - every boot i get Ubiquity firing asking me 4 questiosn to "complete the install"
<Mit> only effects one machine
<Mit> the other is fine :/
<ali1234> what are the 4 questions?
<Mit> Language, Timezone, Keyboard Layout and Create a User
<penguin42> and how are you answering htem?
<Mit> correctly
<pwnguin> nothing about your name or quest? or airspeed velocities of unladen swallows?
<Mit> English, London, UK and either... the details of an already existing user, or a fictional new user
<penguin42> hmm not unusual answers
<Mit> nope
<ali1234> that is really bizarre
<Mit> its every boot it brings it up
<Mit> bareable cos most of the time its booted and on for hours, but i'd like to get rid of it if at all possible :)
<hifi> ppa will build -data packages as well?
<Tronic> Okay, adding the devices manually, I could assemble the RAID array for root.
<Tronic> How do I proceed from here?
<Tronic> Mount to pivot_root and something?
<Tronic> Or is it just /root
 * Tronic is not very familiar with initrd environment.
<penguin42> Tronic: You can take the initrd apart on another machine - it's normally a gzip'd cpio
<Tronic> I want to boot normally from the busybox shell.
<BUGabundo> howdy
<Tronic> Maybe exiting the shell will do the trick? I just don't want to try as setting everything up manually requires a lot of work if that only reboots the machine.
<Eevee> Tronic: I'm under the impression that exiting busybox will continue the boot from where it left off, but you may want to wait for a second opinion
<Martyn> ubuntu one is live, eh?
<Martyn> Working so far.  I'm uploading ~1.8Gb to see
<BUGabundo> Martyn: lol
<Martyn> Well, we're supposed to have 2Gb of storage, right?
<Martyn> -grin-
<Mit> hehe Martyn
<Martyn> Damnit, can't get a connection
<Martyn> Ack.
<Mit> 2Gb 'free' ?
<Martyn> free
<Mit> :D
<Mit> taht could be tempting
<Martyn> Urgh ... okay, that was a pile of fail
 * Mit moves between ubuntu machines often :/
<Martyn> This machine isn't able to add itself to ubuntu one
<Martyn> I think I might need to remove the credential file, and let it try to log in again
<Martyn> You haven't added any computers or devices to your Ubuntu One account. To get started please visit the installation details.
<Martyn> Damn
<Martyn> I'll do it a couple more times, to allow the Ubuntu One crew to have some debug info
<Martyn> Oh well :)
<tasslehoff> Hi. Wireless worked out of the box on my MPB5.1 in Jaunty, but in Karmic it doesn't work. I have installed the restricted Broadcom drivers without luck. Anyone got any advice on how I can get it working?
<Amaranth> any of you guys have nvidia cards on amd64 want to test a compiz package for me?
<BUGabundo> me me me
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~amaranth/compiz/compiz-core_0.8.3+git20090917-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> change packages?
<BUGabundo> me no wanti
<BUGabundo> what's does it do?
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: It works around bug 160164 so we can turn off unredirect fullscreen windows for nvidia users
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160164 in brasero "Brasero hangs drive when erasing CDRW (dup-of: 13729)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13729 in cdrtools "[kernel] CD-RW erasing fails on QSI drives" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13729
<Amaranth> err, wrong number
<BUGabundo> haha
<Amaranth> bug 160264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160264 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "[nvidia] compiz displays white screen when locked" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160264
 * BUGabundo cheks
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: If you're up to it you just have to install that package, run `compiz` in the terminal, open ccsm and disable unredirect fullscreen windows, then lock your screen
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Hopefully you'll get some terminal output at that point
<Amaranth> make sure you start compiz _then_ disable that option though
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: If this works it'll fix about a dozen bugs for nvidia users, most them of them related to gaming while using compiz
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: but I'm already running compzi
<BUGabundo> I can't leave without it nowadays
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Right, this will restart compiz with the new package so you can test my change
<BUGabundo> ok
 * BUGabundo gets ready to kill all his windows
<Amaranth> no need for that
<BUGabundo> I'm mean WM possition
<Amaranth> I thought we fixed that
<Amaranth> anyway, this is what running development versions is all about :)
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> installjng
<BUGabundo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of compiz-core:
<BUGabundo>  compiz-core depends on compiz-wrapper (= 1:0.8.3+git20090917-0ubuntu3); however:
<BUGabundo>   Version of compiz-wrapper on system is 1:0.8.3+git20090917-0ubuntu2.
<BUGabundo> dpkg: error processing compiz-core (--install):
<BUGabundo>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<BUGabundo> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<BUGabundo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BUGabundo>  compiz-core
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: ^^^^^^^^^
<Amaranth> d'oh, too strict of a dependency
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~amaranth/compiz/compiz-wrapper_0.8.3+git20090917-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<penguin42> well, or supposed to be exactly matching pair
<Amaranth> you'll have to install them at the same time
<BUGabundo> I know
<Amaranth> sudo dpkg -i compiz-core-blah.deb compiz-wrapper-blah.deb
<BUGabundo> eh eh
<BUGabundo> I'm no noob :D
<Amaranth> penguin42: Nah, we just needed to update compiz-wrapper at the same time as compiz-core once to prevent a crash that was later fixed anyway
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> so $compiz; lock
<BUGabundo> and come back
<Amaranth> no
<BUGabundo> no ?
<Amaranth> run `compiz` then once it starts open system->preferences->compizconfig settings manager, go into general options, uncheck unredirect fullscreen windows, then lock your screen
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> lulz
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: after that look at the terminal and see if it said anything
<BUGabundo> trace ;:(
<BUGabundo> 7f78ac141000-7f78ac179000 r-xp 00000000 08:02 1966476                    /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4.1.5Aborted (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> pastebining
<mrmcq2u_> anyone any idea why update manager is trying to  install pidgin on my system?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/278233/
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: it crashed when you unchecked that?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> after I start compiz
<BUGabundo> fell back to what ever was a fallback setting
<BUGabundo> I'm on metacity it seems
<BUGabundo> BUAUAUAUAUA
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: oh, that's not related
<BUGabundo> righ
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: that's the bug where the nvidia driver dies when compiz exits
<BUGabundo> so try and try again
<BUGabundo> until it works?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: But the old compiz started metacity for you
<BUGabundo> yeah I think so
<BUGabundo> I'm subbe to it
<BUGabundo> wasn't it fixed?
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: so run `compiz` again and it'll work
<Amaranth> no, it's an nvidia bug
<Amaranth> nvidia bugs never get fixed :P
<BUGabundo> should I kill this one ?
<BUGabundo> _p
<Amaranth> you mean this metacity?
<BUGabundo> what ever is holding the CLI
<BUGabundo> aftre I started compiz
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: If you press enter you don't get the prompt back?
<AlanBell> anyone tried the alternate CD recently?
<BUGabundo> ib/libgconf-2.so.4.1.5Aborted (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x3e00005 (Quick Sear)
<BUGabundo> Window manager warning: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: nope
<BUGabundo> that's why I asked
<AlanBell> bug 435931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435931 in ubuntu "karmic alternate CD fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435931
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Those are pretty common
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Ok, open a new terminal and run it there
<BUGabundo> ok
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Then this one will give the prompt back but you don't want to go without a WM
<BUGabundo> seems better Amaranth
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Ok so compiz is running now?
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<Amaranth> stop that :)
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<Tekno> :E
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-panel
<Amaranth> dude
<Tekno> stfu!
<Amaranth> you're supposed to uncheck the box now so it stops saying that :P
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Ok, now uncheck that box in ccsm
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> it moved under my mouse
<jbuncher> anyone know if libstdc++5 will be brought back in karmic?
<BUGabundo> I just wanted one line :(
<Amaranth> jbuncher: Seems unlikely
<BUGabundo> what box was it ?
<Amaranth> jbuncher: Why do you need it?
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: ccsm, general options, unredirect fullscreen windows
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Then verify compiz stops spitting out that line about gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> can't see it :(
<BUGabundo> ahhh saw it
<BUGabundo> stoped
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: ccsm
<jbuncher> Amaranth:  Some binaries still depend on it, such as mathematica 6
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: alright, now lock your screen and see if it says unredirecting window: gnome-screensaver
<jbuncher> Amaranth:  I don't need libstdc++5 to be *supported*, just for it to exist as a package.
<BUGabundo> ctrl+alt+L aint working
<BUGabundo> nor is FUSA
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Is gnome-screensaver running?
 * BUGabundo checks if screensaver is on
<BUGabundo> settings says so
<BUGabundo> let me check the pid
<natewiebe13> just did a fresh install of 9.10 daily build and did an update and pidgin showed up as a "(new install)".. does that mean they are switching back from empathy or..??
<BUGabundo> nothing here Amaranth
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: ok, run `gnome-screensaver &` then lock your screen :)
<BUGabundo> shouldn't that *be* running already?
<Amaranth> natewiebe13: No, it's most likely that pidgin-indicator got added as a recommends for the indicator-applet so it's getting pulled in
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-screensaver
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: It should be but for some reason it isn't for you
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Ok, try making firefox fullscreen, see if it says anything about it
<BUGabundo> nope
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Ok, big test now
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> I lost my compiz full screen shortcut
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: In the fusa applet click on the guest session, wait for it to login, then logout of it
<BUGabundo> super+f11
<BUGabundo> all my shorcuts actually
<BUGabundo> we have guest back??
<BUGabundo> w00t
<BUGabundo> I just re-added fusa yesterday
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> trying Guest session
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: we can debug that one afterward, you probably hit bug 430981 and just haven't logged out since it was fixed :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430981 in gnome-session "keybindings not remembered on reboot" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430981
<BUGabundo> hoaw CPU spkie
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: this is a fresh reboot
<BUGabundo>  21:52:22 up  1:31,  7 users,  load average: 1.09, 0.80, 0.49
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Ok when you came back from the guest session did you have to unlock the screen?
<BUGabundo> I _think_ I got a bunch of this
<BUGabundo> unredirecting window: gnome-screensaver
<BUGabundo> while on Guest
<Amaranth> Right, that's expected
<BUGabundo> yes I had
<Amaranth> And the screensaver window wasn't all white?
<BUGabundo> nope
<Amaranth> BUG FIXED
<Amaranth> thanks so much
<BUGabundo> well
<Amaranth> you'll probably want to sudo apt-get install compiz-core/karmic compiz-wrapper/karmic now and restart compiz
<BUGabundo> can I kill both of them now?
 * penguin42 still has the problem of not getting screen lock when I hibernate
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: can I keep yours
<BUGabundo> until you up it to archibe?
<_kurt_> has anyone gotten tor to work on karmic?
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: I wouldn't, that unredirecting window junk will fill up .xsession-errors
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: this darn thing won't let me force a lower version now :(
<_kurt_> I tried installing from source but got a lot of lib dependency issues...
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: sudo apt-get install compiz-core/karmic compiz-wrapper/karmic
<Amaranth> I do that all the time
<Tronic> Okay, fixed the problem.
<BUGabundo> ahh that /karmic is cool
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: btw, the CPU spike was caused by my patch so I've got a bit more to tweak before this gets into ubuntu :)
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1:0.8.3+git20090917-0ubuntu2
<Tronic> Had to manually mount the root, chroot into it, mount a few other things, reinstall udev, update-initramfs
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: it waint downgrading
<Tronic> Now both Karmic boxes seem to be working properly :)
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: ubuntu2 is the one you want
<BUGabundo> dpkg: warning: downgrading compiz-core from 1:0.8.3+git20090917-0ubuntu3 to 1:0.8.3+git20090917-0ubuntu2.
<BUGabundo> although it sais it would
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: mine is ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> ok oh
<BUGabundo> re-started compiz
<BUGabundo> will schedule a reboot for latter
<BUGabundo> now let me see what's up with shorcut
<BUGabundo> I though that had been fixed
<Eevee> hm.  booting this karmic laptop is taking a couple minutes, and syslog has several ~28s pauses.  looks like two for each of the ext4 partitions on my sata drive
<BUGabundo> guess I could use the workaround, turn effects off, and on
<yofel> Eevee: try bootchart, it makes a graph of your boot and shows what process takes how much time
<Eevee> ah right, thanks
<Eevee> does it need any setup beyond just installing it?
<BUGabundo> Eevee: then hack your boot chart script
<BUGabundo> so it counts *past* GDM :)
<BUGabundo> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart/karmic/
<BUGabundo> see mine
<Eevee> haha, is it really that useful to see how long gnome-do runs at boot?  :P
<tormod> BUGabundo, I believe it does that by default now
<BUGabundo> tormod: does it????
<BUGabundo> I haven't got any update
<BUGabundo> asking me to change my script
<Eevee> oh, hey.  does the karmic notify bubble sanely handle not having a top panel?
<Eevee> in jaunty the notification daemon gives up and spawns the bubbles in the top right on my second monitor, which is right where I'm least likely to notice them
<yofel> BUGabundo: wich file did you edit again?
<yofel> s/wich/which
 * BUGabundo checking
<tormod> BUGabundo, it is controlled by upstart now (not sure how it is stopped) so there is no bootchart link in /etc/rc2.d
<BUGabundo> /etc/rc5.d/S99stop-bootchart
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> I see its missing now :8
<tormod> rc5? that is for reboot or something
<BUGabundo> they are all links AFAIK
<BUGabundo> /etc/init/bootchart.conf
<BUGabundo> /etc/init.d/bootchart
<BUGabundo> ???
<yofel> yes, all files in rcX.d are symlinks
<yofel> aaaah, bootchart.conf line 30: sleep 45 XD
<BUGabundo> let me look at conf
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: bootchart now runs until your desktop is loaded and everything is finished starting
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> they did what *I DID*
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: So I get a nice 1:15 bootchart :/
<Amaranth> oh, they just did a sleep?
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: check all my karmic bootcharts
<Amaranth> bleh
<BUGabundo> I've done that FOR ever
<Eevee> hahaha what a hack
<yofel> hehe
<Amaranth> So now I need to spot on my bootchart where my boot actually finished
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: just look for GDM
<BUGabundo> but in truth
<yofel> BUGabundo: I guess you advertised your way just enough :P
<BUGabundo> it doesn't really end THERE
<BUGabundo> yofel: :p
<BUGabundo> 45 is *not* enough for me :d
 * BUGabundo checks own bootcharts
<Eevee> http://stuff.veekun.com/rukushio-karmic-20090925-1.png  yeah this doesn't seem right
<BUGabundo> my GDM is at 31 sec
<BUGabundo> it was at 22 on ealier karmic
<BUGabundo> I even manged to have a few on 19
<BUGabundo> it takes ~15 after GDM for me to have _some_ control of the pc
<BUGabundo> bua
<Amaranth> With jaunty clean install I got to gdm in 15-17 seconds
<Amaranth> I get the same now but only because gdm is now starting before the boot is finished :/
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: check my jaunty bootcharts too
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> I have them all since 8.04
<BUGabundo> from two laptops
<Amaranth> I once worked with jdong and got an older laptop to gdm in 25 seconds (instead of 40) by writing our own upstart boot scripts
<Amaranth> well, he did most of the work
<ulysses__> hello, i would know, what is the default video player of kubuntu karmic koala?
<penguin42> is it Dragon player? that used tobe - not sure on Karmic
<ulysses__> i hasn't got an alpha iso yet, and my network connection is slow
<ulysses__> thanks, bye
<Tronic> How can I make Rhythmbox use Pulseaudio?
<Tronic> It seems to be using ALSA directly and when that fails, it says that plugin "autoaudiosink" is missing.
<danellisuk> Can anyone point me to which package I should raise a cdrom issue under?
<danellisuk> Karmic by the way, so think it may be a regression due to the change from hal.
<danellisuk> Would udev be a suitable place to assign it, if i'm not sure?
<dragon> danellisuk: what kind of issue is it?
<danellisuk> no cds / dvds will mount
<danellisuk> in nautalus the cdrom disappears after inserting the dvd.  The following is listed in dmesg:
<danellisuk> [   71.637053] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer
<danellisuk> [   71.637092] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer
<danellisuk> [   71.714857] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer
<danellisuk> [   71.714916] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer
<danellisuk> [   71.714925] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer
<danellisuk> [   71.715116] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer
<danellisuk> [   71.715174] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer
<danellisuk> [   71.715226] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer
<dragon> hm interesting
<danellisuk> you cannot eject the cdrom via hardware button, only with 'eject cdrom1'
<dragon> oh
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: fix uploaded, hopefully it gets accepted to get into the beta release otherwise it'll be in the repos right after the release
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: thanks for the help with testing
<danellisuk> happens on both my cdroms, my jaunty partition, has no issues.
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: and thanks for the devoice /rant
<Amaranth> heh
<danellisuk> I am on alpha 6 + all updates.  I didn't test the cdrom up till now, so not sure if it is due to a recent update.
<uni4dfx> whoever made the new shutdown screen in karmic is a freakin' genius
<uni4dfx> i wanna buy him beer
<danellisuk> I have just noticed #431055 "gnome doesn't 'see' cdroms/dvds", sounds exactly my experience.
<KurtKraut> Since Karmic artwork deadline was yesterday, in what wiki I can check the final artwork?
<yofel> hm, bug 431055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431055 in udev "gnome doesn't 'see' cdroms/dvds" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431055
<Tronic> uni4dfx: Heh.
<Tronic> I was quite impressed by the simplicity too.
<uni4dfx> and the way it dims out is so perfect
<Tronic> They also have dimming effect on bootup.
<Tronic> Displaying the text console for a moment after dimming out kind spoils the effect, though.
<Tronic> With blinking cursor in the corner and sometimes a few error messages.
<uni4dfx> probably isn't finished yet
<homerhomer> Hey, I noticed a bug in gnome-panel that happens with you resize the window. https://bugzilla.gnome.org/process_bug.cgi   So I added some information on the gnome bug report and a little video to show the issue. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akGH16BdGc0 what do you guys think of the video?  Bah ha ha
<helios1021> the music certainly adds to it
<homerhomer> I think any video works with that music  ;)
<helios1021> lol true
<EruditeHermit> hey
<EruditeHermit> what wallpaper is the default for you guys on karmic?
<helios1021> i dont know what it will be
<helios1021> coz there was an update and i now have loads of cool wallpapers
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<helios1021> not the usual 3 brown/orange ones
<EruditeHermit> what did it default you to though?
<EruditeHermit> is it an orangey brown?
<helios1021> yeah
<EruditeHermit> someone said the login should look like this
<EruditeHermit> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/SrwNNZ_JEYI/AAAAAAAADM8/oZ5p_A84zN8/s1600-h/image%5B7%5D.png
<EruditeHermit> and mine definitely does not
<helios1021> niether does mine
<helios1021> mine has the gray gtk look
<jaebird> Is there a way to disable the username selection in the new GDM? I don't want people to see usernames.
<danellisuk> Thanks guys, I have added my issue to https://launchpad.net/bugs/431055 so the previous fix may have been broken by something else.  Goodnight.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431055 in udev "gnome doesn't 'see' cdroms/dvds" [High,Fix released]
<AlanBell> is it just me or is the touchpad click action disabled by default?
<jbuncher> AlanBell, that happened to me as well, though I installed from Alpha5.
<KurtKraut> jaebird, it is a matter of choosing a theme that doesn't show the user list, just request the login to be typed in
<helios1021> jaebird: not that i can tell. u can either choose from list or auto-login
<helios1021> which i think is stupid
<jbuncher> jaebird:  agreed, that's annoying
<jaebird> KurtKraut: the gui is diff now...but that would be nice to add back
<helios1021> KurtKraut: how do u set themes in karmic?
<AlanBell> jbuncher: I guess some people find it annoying to click on things accidentally
<AlanBell> helios1021: system-preferences-appearance, same as Jaunty
<Ian_> i hate tap to click
<helios1021> i meant gdm themes
<jbuncher> helios1021:  there's no gui for it atm, but I think you can still do it manually somehow, if you know where to edit.
<jaebird> Does anyone know if the gui will be changed by karmic? or is this for lynx now
<danellisuk> ubottu, where would you say the file 60-persistent-storage.rules should be located ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robin0800> helios1021:  there is an install buton on the theme tab a also a customise button on change desktop background
<penguin42> ubottu: apt-file is your friend
<penguin42> oops, I meant that for danellisuk
<danellisuk> haha, doh !
<helios1021> lol
<helios1021> why is loz growling?
<helios1021> oops
<helios1021> ignore that
 * penguin42 wants to know who loz is now
<helios1021> my mate.. she wrote grrrr in a group convo im having in the other window
<helios1021> so what do you guys think about the way gnome is trying to integrate everything now?
<penguin42> it is?
<Eevee> in what sense?  I only get the occasional glimpse into gnome development
<dupondje> Is it possible to sync WM6.1 device with Karmic ?
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-26
<maxb> So, what is this yellow thing?
<maxb> It's not a koala :-)
<Ian_> A dune?
<Eevee> looked like creased paper at a glance to me
<odinsbane> So the artwork is finished?  Maybe there are some screen shots lying around?
<odinsbane> Looks alot like jaunty
<NoelJB> Is everyone seeing a request for authentication related to mission control every time they log in?
<NoelJB> that's going to get real tedious, real fast.
<Eevee> http://pastebin.com/d1f85eb57
<Eevee> still getting this four times every boot, after a ~30s delay each time
<arand> odinsbane: new icons, more brown, new wallpapers, and the new gdm/xsplash from before
<Dr_Willis> i saw a new 'toad' wallpaper  :)
<donaldo> hello help me please, I have the black screen after installing nvidia drivers karmic
<arand> I'm most excited about the new icons, they give a very nature-ish feel...
<kernowsoul> hi all, im trying to install ubuntu 9.10 moblin remix on a member:netbook from a usb stick but I can't get it to load, gives me the error "can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" any ideas?
<arand> plus this iconset has the plain-text-preview for file icons, something which has kept me pretty much stuck to human/tangerine so far...
<donaldo> no idea
<NoelJB> donaldo, not much info to go on ... which GPU. which driver, do you have access to the file system to check Xorg.0.log, etc.?
<donaldo> 	
<donaldo> truth, install the driver, then reboot and the graphics do not start. My turn again to restore the xorg, with a live cd
<donaldo> 	
<donaldo> excuse my English
<donaldo> NoelJB: you speak spanish?
<NoelJB> donaldo, no hablo espanol in muchos anos.  certainly not well enough for a technical discussion.
<NoelJB> s/in/en/
<ripps> okay, new wallpaper... looks even more out of place with xsplash
<donaldo> NoelJB: 	
<donaldo> I can help with the problem of the video?. will I have to uninstall something, or otherwise. but I build all the packages and kernel header installed.
<ChogyDan> anyone know what exactly you are getting from apt-get source when it gives you a notice that the package is really in bazaar.launchpad?  Am I getting the source or what?
<NoelJB> donaldo, nvidia has been just working for me.  without having some additional information from you, I doubt that I can help.
<donaldo> NoelJB: ok, nvidia 190.3 driver, kernel 2.6.31-11-generic,
<donaldo> NoelJB: 	 	
<donaldo> the truth is very rare, never had a problem with this since I upgraded to karmic acceleration working again graphically.
<NoelJB> I'm using 185.18.36 without a problem.
<donaldo> NoelJB: that also install it and the same problem. Tell me what command I run to see if something is missing
<skath> I can't get Karmic to boot into text-only mode. I installed from the Alpha 6 ISO with "Log in automatically" option for gdm, and it freezes on the splash screen every boot
<skath> It won't respond to ctrl-alt-backspace, ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-delete, the only way I have found to get a response it to power-cycle it
<skath> And when I hold shift in the grub menu and pick "recovery mode" it brings up the familiar recovery mode menu for just a second, then blows it away with the GDM spalsh and freezes
<NoelJB> donaldo, can you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there are any errors mentioned?
<jamieleshaw> Hello, if Karmic Koala has Ubuntu One by default then does that mean it contains propietry software?
<donaldo> NoelJB:  	
<donaldo> I look at the truth and no errors, but is due to reconfigure xorg.conf
<skath> jamieleshaw: the Ubuntu One client software uses the GPLv3 license
<jamieleshaw> So it's source is avaible?
<skath> jamieleshaw: I think so: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<jamieleshaw> Cause if they mixed propietry with open source they wouldn't beable to release it ubuntu GNU
<alankila> jamieleshaw: I don't think that's quite how it goes. They can put proprietary stuff on the same media as non-proprietary.
<jamieleshaw> i'm not sure ;)
<musikgoat> jamieleshaw: it depends on the licensing of the proprietary
<musikgoat> hmm, did empathy get dropped for pidgin?
<NoelJB> musikgoat, as the default?  yes.
<NoelJB> empathy provides a programming framework, which the GNOME folks want to leverage.
<Dr_Willis> it seems a little rough at this time - :)
<musikgoat> interesting
<NoelJB> musikgoat, http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<musikgoat> Dr_Willis: i agree
<musikgoat> thanks for the info NoelJB
<picklesworth> Hey everybody! Just out of curiousity, is it currently expected that the GNOME power applet isn't giving me a battery life estimate?
<picklesworth> (It never has for my netbook since installing Karmic)
<picklesworth> oh, and is there a bug report / explanation for the way the session indicator applet now shows your login name instead of your real name?
<luckyone> howdy, I just upgraded my desktop, and now my wireless card acts like it isn't there
<luckyone> anyone have ideas??
<bullgard4> luckyone: Analyze your dmesg.
<luckyone> bullgard4: I think it is the 09/24 issue
<luckyone> but, after I linked to the correct libnm-glib-vpn, nm-applet still didn't recognize my wireless card...
<luckyone> hmm, still can't see wireless even though nm-applet starts
<webbb82> i need some help in order to fix my empathy status problem i need to update from telepathy-butterfly-0.5.0. to 0.5.1 anyone have any clue how i can do this
<bullgard4> luckyone: Please learn to describe a complex situation.
<luckyone> bullgard4: trying to - thanks for your patientce
<luckyone> looking at dmesg now
<luckyone> not sure what I am looking for
<luckyone> ifconfig does not list ath0 like it should
<bullgard4> It was no good idea to install Karmic if you do not know the dmesg command.
<luckyone> bullgard4: no time to learn like the present ;)
<luckyone> and this gives me lots of motivation!
<DanaG> hmm, nice new humanlogin theme... now it just needs a wallpaper that suits it.
<DanaG> And it needs the gnome panel to fit in.
<sunshinepants> and a clippy
<luckyone> bullgard4: in dmesg, I see it loading the Atheros L2 Ethernet Driver version 2.2.3, then it says that no devices are found
<bullgard4> luckyone: This probably means that you should state your problem in a forum where knowledgeable people have more time to analyze your problem.
<luckyone> bullgard4: ok - will definitely do that - lshw sees the device too, just *-network UNCLAIMED
<DanaG> mmm, my ping is 1480ms.
<bullgard4> Oh!
<webbb82> so they must be doing alot of bug fixes and updates cause i the past two days i have done apt-get upgrade and its always find 143 updates each time
<Frijolie> just installed Karmic and I would like to know how they got the emblems on the lower right-hand corner of the default folders
<Frijolie> every emblem I do goes to the top right-hand side
<stovicek> Frijolie: they're a part of the icon, not really an emblem. those icons are specific for those folders.
<Frijolie> so they're an image?
<Frijolie> not an "emblem"?
<stovicek> Frijolie: for the default ones, yes.
<Frijolie> then how do you remove the image from those folders? I want them to match the ones that I've created
<Frijolie> sorry, I've got OCD
<stovicek> right-click on the folders and choose properties. click on the icon button and browse to /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/places/folder.svg ...this assuming you're using the default Human theme. That should give you a plain, non-emblemed icon.
<Frijolie> thanks stovicek
<DanaG> weird... nautilus isn't showing my emblems.
<DanaG> In fact, it's even UNCHECKING my emblem selection.
<Amaranth> nautilus seems kind of broken right now
<Amaranth> It's also not doing wallpaper transitions correctly anymore
<Amaranth> it's supposed to be doing a blend but it's just jumping to the next one
<DanaG> It's also not doing time-based wallpaper changes properly.
<test34> my screensaver stopped working
<oorah> it looks like canonical has not made a custom wallpaper this time, just put up a bunch of others instead
<oorah> which is better i admit, was lookin forward to see what the could come up with anyhow
<webbb82> did they just realese some new themes
<DanaG> Could not load image 'warty-final-ubuntu.png'
<DanaG> Fatal error reading PNG image file: Not a PNG file
<wastrel> warty
<luckyone> bullgard4: I got it working, thanks for the encouragement!
<luckyone> bullgard4: the utter magic of loading the driver!
<bullgard4> luckyone: Glad you made it. Enjoy Ubuntu!
<luckyone> bullgard4: Thanks! I have been using it for 5 years now... one of the drawbacks of it being so easy to use is that I haven't had to learn about the more technical aspects of linux
<luckyone> I have been trying to learn more by taking alphas, etc
<luckyone> sorry if I bugged you earlier...
<killertcell> I was just recruited by a helper t cell
<musikgoat> luckyone: you can also learn more by breaking more :P
<killertcell> The Helper t cell says something about linux being cancer that attacthes to everything according to some guy named steve ballmer
<killertcell> I FOUND OUT LINUX IS CANCER AND NOW I MUST PURGE ALL THE CANCER CELLS
<musikgoat> 'troll
<killertcell> I WILL DO THIS BY INJECTNG POSION INTO THE LINUX INFECTED CANCER CELL
<musikgoat> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<killertcell> i protect animals from viruss and cancer cells
<killertcell> Linux is the most nasty kinds of cancers
<killertcell> I never knew linux was cancer until MR.Ballmer told me
<killertcell> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<killertcell> I FOUND OUT LINUX IS CANCER AND NOW I MUST PURGE ALL THE CANCER CELLS
<killertcell> The Helper t cell says something about linux being cancer that attacthes to everything according to some guy named steve ballmer
<oldude67> is there anyway to get the mouse to quit flipping threw the desktops when you hit the scroll wheel?
<milos_> oldude67: yeah, you need to disable that plugin, not sure what is the name
<Amaranth> vpswitch
<Amaranth> disabled by default in karmic
<kklimonda> why is pidgin installed?
<Amaranth> kklimonda: broken packaging
<kklimonda> being installed*
<Amaranth> kklimonda: seb128 meant to add a Recommends: pidgin-libnotify to pidgin but added it to libpurple0
<kklimonda> i see
<Amaranth> kklimonda: So libpurple0 pulls in pidgin-libnotify which pulls in pidgin
<kklimonda> thanks
<kklimonda> yeah
<picklesworth> so, uh, does anyone on a laptop get a battery life estimate?
<milos_> picklesworth: yeah
<picklesworth> Curses! Why does HP hate freedom? :P
<oorah> picklesworth, hp hates freedom?
<picklesworth> Heheh, gnome-power-manager in Karmic isn't giving a battery life estimate for my netbook
<DanaG> I do get battery life reports from acpi.
<DanaG> Business laptop.
<picklesworth> it tells me the percentage happily (better than before...), but just no estimate for time that it will work
<oorah> i wonder if there is gonna be an official wallpaper
<dtchen> rumour has it that the official wallpaper is already in
<oorah> i also wonder why the default theme is a darker brown. is canonical ever gonna move away from brown? lol
<picklesworth> it is!
<oorah> whats the official?
<picklesworth> it's a pretty orange picture with a lot of texture going on :)
<oorah> picklesworth, where is it?
<dtchen> it's in the latest ubuntu-wallpapers package currently in Karmic
<picklesworth> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=129705&d=1253870825
<oorah> dtchen, are you sure thats the official one?
<dtchen> oorah: no, i'm not, hence why i typed "rumour".
<dtchen> oorah: however, i did speak with jcastro earlier, and he mentioned that it was official
<oorah> i like the space one that changes every few minutes best so far
<oorah> i'm surprised they actually added some bright colorful pictures for it lol
<oorah> its usually dark and stale
<picklesworth> Well, it replaced warty-final-ubuntu (how come Fedora can change the filename of their default wallpaper?...), so we can only assume it's the official default :)
<oorah> i wonder who's choice is brown? i like it ok but i think its time for new default ideas
<picklesworth> brown was the original palette. As I said before, until they changed to the horrendous orange that people for some reason say is brown, it grows on you. I'm pretty happy with it :)
<oorah> picklesworth, i'm happy with it too, i just wanted to see something original with the new releases
<oorah> i think it should be called kinky kangaroo. koala is a tree hugger lol
<iddo> i did apt-get upgrade and now i get black screen on boot, even in recovery mode
<iddo> i only see cursor flashing after some boot msgs
<iddo> only thing i seem to be able to do is ctrl+alt+del
<Amaranth> iddo: try ctrl-alt-f7
<iddo> i tried
<Amaranth> iddo: hmm, try booting with nomodeset?
<iddo> u mean to add bootcode in grub ?
<Amaranth> yeah, edit the grub 'linux' line to have nomodeset on the end
<Amaranth> iddo: you can do that from the grub menu
<Amaranth> iddo: Is this intel graphics?
<iddo> yes
<iddo> intel 915
<Cynthia> Is it just me, or do all GTK+ "default" buttons (i.e. those that get activated with Enter) appear held down permanently in the new Human theme?
<Cynthia> (Also related: is it just me, or did window decorations stay orange instead of becoming brown?)
<Amaranth> iddo: Alright, nomodeset may help then
<iddo> ok i'll try nomodeset and come back after i see how it goes (i have to boot into winxp, ubuntu usable until i fix this somehow....)
<iddo> ok one moment
<iddo> well i'm back..
<iddo> nomodeset bootcode leaves the boot msgs on screen
<iddo> instead of completely black screen before
<iddo> but other than that, it's still stuck, it seems
<Zorix> i just updated kubuntu karmic from alpha6 fresh install with dist-upgrade and now X will not start, it boots and looks like its ubuntu server now
<Zorix> i can startx manually but thats just dumb
<iddo> last msgs are just some audit operations about apps
<iddo> i have access to ubuntu partition, to edit files if that might help?
<iddo> any ideas?
<iddo> if i had access to recovery mode i could try apt-get upgrade again, but the boot process seems stuck
<Zorix> seems like you might have same issue as me
<iddo> not exactly it seems:( mine is completely stuck
<iddo> no access to anything except ctrl+alt+del to reboot
<iddo> is there any other bootcode i could try to skip the problematic boot parts or something?
<Zorix> ubuntu or kubuntu
<iddo> ubuntu
<Zorix> probably because of the new x boot splash it uses is broke
<madberry> Zorix: your problem sounds like bug 435525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435525 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "no more desktop KDE after last update, only see cursor in black screen" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435525
<iddo> but recovery mode doesnt even loads x
<Zorix> i have ati graphics, madberry and i get console at boot, not black screen.. i can manually get X by doing startx
<Zorix> i would say just try reinstall monday afternoon or so
<Zorix> probably what i will have to do
<madberry> Zorix: try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/435525/comments/8 I've got intel graphics and this fixed it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435525 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "no more desktop KDE after last update, only see cursor in black screen" [Undecided,Fix released]
<iddo> whats special about monday afternoon?
<musikgoat> iddo: beta is released i presume
<musikgoat> no
<Zorix> madberry,  thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately it had no effect :(
<Zorix> they dont work on ubuntu on weekends
<madberry> Zorix: Was worth a try.
<Zorix> thanks anyways, i thought it would work
<TuTUXG> im trying to configure my synaptic touchpad with two finger actions, without the xorg.conf, which file should i put the configurations in?
<TuTUXG> nvm, there's a gui for that
<TuTUXG> ...
<larsemil> anyone got news on how the inteldriver behaves under karmic? the bug is gone?
<Amaranth> larsemil: what bug?
<larsemil> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<milos_> Launchpad was slow but now it feels even slower. Also new design looks great.
<Tohuw> Is there a fix for the missing (deprecated) libstdc++5 in 9.10 alpha 6? I have binaries dependent on this. (x86_64 arch)
<AnAnt> anyone noticed that pidgin is getting pulled in dist-upgrade, is that meant to be or a bug ?
<Tohuw> Meant to be. Pidgin is being replaced by Empathy
<Dr_Willis> i dident know if he ment 'pulled' as in 'installed' or 'pulled' as in 'removed' :)
<Tohuw> Yeah "pulled" is a bit vague :)
<Tohuw> Is there a fix for the missing (deprecated) libstdc++5 in 9.10 alpha 6? I have binaries dependent on this. (x86_64 arch)
<AnAnt> why's that ?
<AnAnt> eerr, I meant installed btw
<AnAnt> not removed
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> perhaps it got decided to keep both?
<larsemil> Tohuw: is there a newer libstdc++ that you can create a symbolic link from?
<Tohuw> larsemil: I tried "ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5" but this does not fix the issue for binaries needing so.5
<Tohuw> Hmm, that was odd. Anyone running dual head using nvidia-glx and want to confirm a bug before I report it?
<Dr_Willis> Tohuw:  i can try.
<Tohuw> Dr_Willis: backup your xorg.conf first. Then run "gksu nvidia-settings", disable second display, write to X conf, exit, run again, enable second display, apply change. Does it automatically set your new display to be primary? And, does it prevent you from checking your first display as primary until you change the resolution of it?
<Tohuw> oops, forgot that you should restart x after disabling display and writing to conf
<Dr_Willis> yea i was just tinkijng that  would need a restart of X. heh.
<Tohuw> The bug, simply put, is that you cannot reset your first display as primary monitor without changing the resolution away from auto. Of course, this bug gets to go upstream to nvidia, to sit on the mountain of unfulfilled bug reports inherent with half-assed hardware support. Good times
<Dr_Willis> well right now both my monitors are set to 'auto' for the display res.
<Tohuw> ugh it's late. If anyone is feeling like a good citizen and can replicate this issue or the libstdc++6/5 issue and report it, well aren't you just swell. I'm going to bed before I turn back into a pumpkin.
<Dr_Willis> (not restarting X) but just disabling, reenabling the monitor does not make it primary, and i dont have to set AUTO
<AnAnt> I don't understand what package recommended pidgin
<AnAnt> ah
<Tohuw> Dr_Willis: ok, I'll try to nail it down later. It's more of an annoyance than anything: my panels moved over to my secondary display, etc. AnAnt: http://www.workswithu.com/2009/09/15/pidgin-vs-empathy-feature-comparison/
<Tohuw> Night all. Don't forget to backup before every dist-upgrade! <3
<AnAnt> the reason is that libpurple0 recommends pidgin-libnotify, which in turn depends on pidgin
<AnAnt> <3 ?
<AnAnt> Tohuw: that article has some mistakes
<Tohuw> Yeah, that's a stupid recommendation. libpurple0 has no reason to recommend anything married to pidgin. <3 is a heart, because I love you7 all so very much.
<Tohuw> AnAnt: it's outdated, like everything on the internet
<Tohuw> Good night, for real this time.
<AnAnt> ah, ok
<pwnguin> oddly, i have a libstdc++ in my karmic laptop
 * Dr_Willis updates the internet
<AnAnt> ?
<pwnguin> wait, empathy's video chat works?
<Dr_Willis> /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6
<Dr_Willis> is all i got here.
<pwnguin> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 2008-06-06 03:04 libstdc++.so.5 -> libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<AnAnt> pwnguin: yeah, never tried it though
<pwnguin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 737192 2008-05-10 01:18 libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<pwnguin> AnAnt: yea, because linux nerds are used to webcams never working =/
<AnAnt> finally they fixed indicator-session
<AnAnt> pwnguin: oh, I forgot, I don't have a webcam in this new laptop !
<pwnguin> well, if it works and pidgin doesn't i'm all for the transition.
<AnAnt> it's really a pity that empathy doesn't want to support OTR
<pwnguin> do you have OTR conversations regularly?
<AnAnt> not really
<AnAnt> but some do
<pwnguin> with who?
<AnAnt> ?
<pwnguin> http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/software.php
<pwnguin> i think in total that covers about a fraction of a percent of the IM market
<pwnguin> not to mention, it's impossible to extend to video chat: http://resiak.livejournal.com/60614.html
<draconis> does anyone actually use ia32-apt-get?
<edgy> Hi, with the latest updates kdm doesn't launch the graphical interface. i have to switch to gdm to log in
<edgy> any one noticed this?
<draconis> no, are there any log messages, or anything?
<draconis> what happens if you just try starting "kdm" without a display manager
<edgy> draconis: no errors it just drop to console login prompt.
<draconis> no, I mean, what happens if you try to RUN kdm
<edgy> draconis: you mean I do e.g ctrl+alt+f2 and then try kdm from there?
<draconis> yes
<draconis> it won't work, I'm sure of that, but there's a chance it might give you more information
<edgy> draconis: I got nothing at all
<draconis> such as "missing kdm executable" or "missing library"
<draconis> nothing at all? you mean it just exits silently?
<Dr_Willis> i had issues where with kdm/gdm both installed that they both would think they were not set to the 'default' xdm manager
<edgy> draconis: yes I mean exit silently
<edgy> Dr_Willis: so I need to remove gdm and retry?
<Adapter> bad day for a update?
<Adapter> hi @all
<edgy> Adapter: hi, for me it's a bad day ;)
<Adapter> me to
<Adapter> brocken update?
<Adapter> broken update
<Dr_Willis> edgy:  i ended up removing both and reinstgalling gdm i think
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Nakkel> Oh, nice, borked my system too :D
<Adapter> hehe
<Dr_Willis> This - not seeing plugged in flash drives/auto mounting - is getting annoying
<mjbrooks> define borked
<Adapter> Dr_Willis: it was kdm ?
<Nakkel> mjbrooks: KDM wont start. :)
<Dr_Willis> Adapter:  not sure what was causing the issue. I removed kde totallyt now.
<Adapter> hmm and it runs so good
<Adapter> im waiting for update
<mjbrooks> Nakkel, interesting.... I just did an update earlier and didn't get the kdm login either... but I can startx
<Nakkel> Only error is in syslog "kdm main process (somepid) terminated with status 1"
<mjbrooks> Nakkel, is that in messages?
<draconis> I tried doing an install from UNetbootin, and was instantly surprised to see that the bootloader was corrupt
<Nakkel> mjbrooks: Nope
<draconis> the UNetbootin one, that is... it had garbled text and when I hit enter, I got a vague "Password required" message
<mjbrooks> Nakkel, which log?
<edgy> ok nice that others face the same problem, now I can go to sleep and rest assured things are in safe hands ;)
<Nakkel> mjbrooks: /var/log/syslog
<mjbrooks> Nakkel, ah... found it
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  the unetbootin menus were messeed up at boot time?
<draconis> do I really have to spend 10 hours downloading the iso?
<draconis> Dr_Willis: yes
<draconis> and I don't think UNetbootin hangs onto the iso files it downloads... which means I just wasted a ton of bandwidth and time
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  with unetbootin ive heard you CAN rename the  isolinux.cfg to be 'syslinux.cfg' and perhaps one other file.. to makt it use the normal ubuntu 'syslinux menu'
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  they may be in /tmp/ still
<ali1234> draconis: PXE netboot install?
<draconis> oh, yay, I don't have tmpfs in /tmp
<draconis> so it's still there
<draconis> ali1234: no, USB
<ali1234> USB didn't work for me :(
<Dr_Willis> Ive tweaked and toyed with  stuff so much. :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive yet to try to install ubuntu to a external usb hard drive.
<ali1234> see bug 436418 - was it similar to yours?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436418 in casper "Installation from USB media fails on Acer Aspire One" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436418
<draconis> Unetbootin, I know, works ONLY with Ubuntu despite what the authors say
<Nakkel> Oh, hum hum. Souldnt "startx" start X just like its launched from KDM?
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  ive had better luck with the ubuntu usb-creator tool - then with unetbootin   for ubuntu-> flash
<draconis> thanks, I'll try switching the menu, but don't I have to reflash or something?
<ali1234> i have used unetbootin for all kinds of things and it works fine - just not with karmic
<mjbrooks> Nakkel, if you log on in the terminal instead of in KDM and run startx you can get into X
<Dr_Willis> Nakkel:  it may read teh .xinitrc so that may be different.
<draconis> reinstall grub or syslinux or whatever, or the old stuff is still in the mbr?
<Nakkel> I have a dualscreen setup and its all messed up now.
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  the graphics part of the menu is bad? actually it should just timeout and default to the first boot item on the menus
<Nakkel> Widgets and panel has moved around. Weird.
<draconis> no, no, it's CORRUPT
<draconis> it could be the actual syslinux, not necessarily the configs
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  may want to reput it back on flash.. and use the usb-creater tool. not unetbootin.
<Dr_Willis> could try reinstalling syslinux i guess to the flash.
<Adapter> Dr_Willis: how to install gdm and gnome
<Adapter> i had kde
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is what i normally do.
<draconis> Dr_Willis: that is available for another distro, right? although I can always rip open debs if I need to
<Adapter> ahh ok
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  what disrto are you on right now?
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen the ubuntu usb-creator tool on any other disrtos.
<Adapter> bbrb
<draconis> fedora
<draconis> ubuntu-creator is such an unsearchable name, too
<Dr_Willis> ive made them befor via a ubuntu live cd. :)
<Nakkel> Oh, what. Some plasma changes done lately?
<jorgen> hi all
<draconis> i.e. no matter what I do, Google displays the last 5 years of info about Shuttleworth
<mjbrooks> Nakkel, there were some plasma updates that I installed today as well so yes
<jorgen> is it know that the last KDM update is well.. broken
<Nakkel> I used to have two cashews on my dualscreens and now it looks like its handling the desktop as one big single window.
<draconis> Dr_Willis: oh, usb-creator, thanks
<ali1234> draconis: https://code.launchpad.net/usb-creator
<draconis> ali1234: thanks
<draconis> no ability to download it, but I can always rip open the debs.. it's not as bad as RPM, just an tgz wrapped in ar
<ali1234> you can get the code from bzr
<draconis> ah, thanks
<jorgen> !bug kdm
<jorgen> uh damn
<ali1234> i'm getting a lot of "apport cannot report this bug" messages :(
<jorgen> Sep 26 10:01:39 hideout init: kdm main process ended, respawning
<jorgen> Sep 26 10:01:39 hideout init: kdm main process (1982) terminated with status 1
<jorgen> Sep 26 10:01:39 hideout init: kdm respawning too fast, stopped
<jorgen> someone familliar with this?!
<draconis> well, there aren't really binaries
<ali1234> looks like it's written in python anyway
<Nakkel> Nice, so plasma can handle dualscreens better now. I finally can have 2560x1024 backgrounds without splitting them in two. \o/
<draconis> ali1234: wow.. could usb-creator's error messages get any MORE vague?
<Nakkel> But where did all my widgets go? :D
<draconis> missing a binary that's it is really trying to run
<Dr_Willis> Nakkel:  yea - you can have a different wallpaper per monitor.
<Dr_Willis> i accidently discovered that.
<Nakkel> Only problem is that now new windows open right in the middle so they get split in two displays which isnt so hot.
<Dr_Willis> twinview normally takes care of that for me Nakkel
<draconis> oh great, I need gksu.. and my repo's fried. that's why I'm switching back to ubuntu alpha.. it's loads more stable than Fedora
<jorgen> draconis: i really find that hard to believe ;)
<mjbrooks> Testing a fix for KDM not starting on boot
<draconis> jorgen: oh, well, it depends on what software you use, but my keyboard won't even accept input after a system standby. only in fedora, though
<jorgen> i just try to use KDE, it broke on me twice in 2 days :>
<draconis> odd, usb-creator starts, and gives the vague message "starting up at <time>"
<jorgen> mjbrooks: i have the same issue.. can i do something to help out ?!?!?
<Nakkel> For some reason I have two workspaces now.
<Nakkel> Cant find a way to delete the other one.
<Dr_Willis> if using compiz you use the ccsm tool, general tab
<mjbrooks> jorgen, foun the fix
<mjbrooks> found
<jorgen> mjbrooks: can you share it with me?
<jorgen> i dont particularely like console mode :)
<mjbrooks> jorgen,  1 sec...
<jorgen> sure bro, i'll make some coffee :)
<mjbrooks> jorgen, there is a mistake in /etc/init/kdm.conf
<jorgen> hm ok
<jorgen> where is it at?
<jorgen> oh is this the new startup stuff?
<jorgen> am not familliar with it.
<mjbrooks> jorgen, it's tryyign to point to /usr/sbin/kdm on line 16
<Nakkel> Aw nutters this isnt fun. Now I have 4 workspaces, multiplying like bunnies. :(
<Nakkel> And cant delete them.
<mjbrooks> /usr/sbin/kdm doesn't exist
<jorgen> i see
<mjbrooks> jorgen, change /usr/sbin/kdm to /usr/bin/kdm
<jorgen> should be usr/bin/kdm
<jorgen> ok
<mjbrooks> jorgen, fixed!
<jorgen> and that should do it?
<jorgen> great man, thanks a lot !!!
<mjbrooks> jorgen, yup
<jorgen> i'll test it
<jorgen> BRB
<mjbrooks> kk
<mjbrooks> one of the devs was smokin crack ;)
<jorgen> yepz, it works
<jorgen> haha
<baron86> Hello.. I have kubuntu 9.10 and i want to open grub2 but cannot locate it.. Can i have some help?
<jorgen> well, we're all humans
<jorgen> but I am a bit puzzled this stuff gets past testen?
<jorgen> but i dont know shit about development internals around here
<Adapter> Dr_Willis:  thanks is running
<jorgen> mjbrooks: are you the package maintainer for this stuff ?
<eagles0513875> !grub2 | baron86
<ubottu> baron86: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<eagles0513875> baron86: check out the wiki
<mjbrooks> jorgen, no... I like my sanity
<Adapter> !seen catweazle
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Nakkel> mjbrooks: Used your fix for KDM, works nice.
<mjbrooks> Nakkel, glad I could help
<Adapter> what fix for kde
<Nakkel> But … Now I have again two separate plasmas. :(
<mjbrooks> Adapter, for the kdm not starting on boot
<Adapter> yes
<mjbrooks> Adapter, you have that issue?
<Adapter> i take gdm now
<jorgen> mjbrooks for president :)
<Adapter> yeah
<Nakkel> Whats the difference in launching KDE with "startx" and from under KDM?
<jorgen> mjbrooks: so, you dont like smoking crack then? :P
<Adapter> mjbrooks: no kdm start on boot after update tomorrow
<mjbrooks> Adapter, on line 16 in /etc/init/kdm.conf change the part at the end where it says /usr/sbin/kdm to /usr/bin/kdm
<Adapter> ahh ok
<Adapter> thanks mjbrooks
<mjbrooks> I believe the error only just reared it's head because they move kdm over to upstart
<mjbrooks> Adapter, no problem
<jorgen> mjbrooks: had this bug allready been reported?
<jorgen> wasnt karmic supposed to be in beta freeze or something?
<mjbrooks> I just same across it before I was going to post the fix... :( someone beat me to it
<jorgen> ohwell, important thing is it has been reported and will be fixed properly :>
<jorgen> i find it a bit amazing that upstart is begint introduced this late in the development cycle
<jorgen> begint=being
<mjbrooks> jorgen, it was already introduced... they're just rolling more parts in
<jorgen> well, ok.. for me that's pretty much te same.
<mjbrooks> lol
<jorgen> but i'll stop complaining, it's nog like i'm paying any euro's for this stuff :)
<jorgen> more coffee might help...
<mjbrooks> jorgen, thanks, I'll take cream and sugare
<Adapter> hehe
<jorgen> if you live in the NL i will come bring it :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. rember how we  were discussing the tweaking of the new GDM via running th egnome control panel stuff as the 'gdm' user over the last few days...
<Dr_Willis> well just a heads up.. DONT mess with the screensaver settings. :)
<jorgen> you saved me from another day of frustration :)
<mjbrooks> jorgen, sigh
<Dr_Willis> I som ehow have 2 screensavers now kicking one.. One from GDM one from my normal desktop
 * mjbrooks <---wine country in CA, USA
<jorgen> that's a bit well.. far :>
<Professor_Chaos> I've got some errors with apt-get upgrade and/or update-manager, here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/278594/
<Nakkel> This KDM issue didnt do well with my desktop settings.
<Nakkel> Cant figure why it would even affect but it did.
<mjbrooks> Nakkel, that may be a separate issue altogether
<Dr_Willis> Professor_Chaos:   i would wonder if that server is not in the process of updateing its files. andhad a lot of bad files/downloads.
<mjbrooks> Nakkel, I also got plasma updates at the same time
<jorgen> yeah there were plasma updates
<Dr_Willis> Professor_Chaos:  you may want to clean your cache and try re update/upgrading.
<Professor_Chaos> Dr_WIllis: I tried the main server and my Canada server to no avail. I also did dpkg-reconfigure -a as root.
<Nakkel> mjbrooks: Might be, but still cant figure how "startx" differs from launching from KDM.
<Nakkel> Thats most likely what messed my plasma.
<Dr_Willis> startx reads the users .Xdefault and .xinitrc (if either exist)  kdm - launches what session its set to launch (via .dmrc) i think
<Nakkel> Hm
<Dr_Willis> now if theres no .xinitrc or .Xdefault - im not sure what startx does :)
<jorgen> mjbrooks: thanks again a lot.. i'm outta here. until the next problem, i'm sure :)
<Dr_Willis> check the startx script i guess to see.
<Nakkel> Anyhow, now I have 4 workspaces, 4 with 1280x1024 size and 2 with 2560x1024 sizes. :D
<Professor_Chaos> awsome :P
<Nakkel> And cant delete any of them.
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen diffrent sized work spaces befor
<Nakkel> Me neither :)
<Dr_Willis> its a new feature!
<Nakkel> http://nakkel.pp.fi/plasmamayhem.jpeg
<mjbrooks> Nakkel, KDM is a graphical login manager
<baron86> Hello.. I have Kubuntu 9.10 and when i updated some packages when i rebooted I had to log on via the terminal.. Is there anyway to boot in the graphical enviroment first?
<mjbrooks> Nakkel, crazy
<mjbrooks> baron86, yes
<baron86> I tried to change /etc/default/grub to change the number but nothing changed
<mjbrooks> baron86, on line 16 in /etc/init/kdm.conf change the part at the end where it says /usr/sbin/kdm to /usr/bin/kdm
<Dr_Willis> if gdm is having issues.. thenn nothing in grub is going to affect that baron86
<Nakkel> mjbrooks: My thoughts exactly :)
<Dr_Willis> baron86:  see if 'sudo service gdm start' works.. or gives an error.
<mjbrooks> Dr_Willis, gdm is for gnome
<Professor_Chaos> Baron86: what  kind of graphics card are you using?
<baron86> 6600 nvidia
<Professor_Chaos> Baron86: are you using the open source "nv" driver or the properitary nvidia driver?
<Dr_Willis> mjbrooks:  so use kdm then. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info quingly
<ubottu> Package quingly does not exist in karmic
<baron86> i installed it via the hardware sth in kubuntu
<mjbrooks> Professor_Chaos, you can stop, this has been found
<Professor_Chaos> oh ok.
<mjbrooks> baron86, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/437067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437067 in kdebase-workspace "kdm does not start (upstart) - error in /etc/init/kdm.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robin0800> baron86: did you run update-grub afterwards
<mjbrooks> baron86, on line 16 in /etc/init/kdm.conf change the part at the end where it says /usr/sbin/kdm to /usr/bin/kdm
<Dr_Willis> kdm got moved from sbin to bin?
<Adapter> is that fixed i dont have sbin in my kdm.conf
<Adapter> after installing gdm
<baron86> do i have to do any update after that?
<Dr_Willis> installing gdm wouldent affect the kdm.conf I imagine
<mjbrooks> baron86, no just reboot and rejoice
<Adapter> ok
<baron86> i will be back
<Adapter> but .28 gnome looks good :)
<mjbrooks> Dr_Willis, I don't know if it got moved... but I believe kdm was moved to being launched by upstart in the last update and that line points to the wrong place
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. kdm and gdm both have been launches as 'services'  since a LOOONG time ago
<Adapter> how to switch from gdm to kdm
<Dr_Willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or kdm) at one time DID do it.
<mjbrooks> Dr_Willis, where does gdm live on your system?
<Dr_Willis> not sure now.
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/sbin/gdm
<Adapter> thx
<baron86> it worked thnx.. I would like to ask if there is supposed to  be a graphical grub editor in the final edition sth like Kgrubeditor
<Dr_Willis> with a few tools in /usr/bin/gdm* also.
<mjbrooks> Dr_Willis, maybe they moved it... I have /usr/bin/kdm
<baron86> And if someone has an idea how to move OS from virtualbox it would be great or give me a guide :)
<Dr_Willis> ask a Q. then leave.. :) good one baron86
<mjbrooks> lol
<mjbrooks> baron86,  and that's how you do it!
<mjbrooks> baron86, hope that helps
<eagles0513875> baron86: what do you mean by move os from virtual box
<baron86> can you repeat it because i loged out?
<eagles0513875> and mjbrooks im off to a good start with karmic and stuff like kwin and kdeinit4 crashing
<baron86> I mean that i installed windows XP via virtualbox
<baron86> and i want to format my linux cause sth is messed up
<mjbrooks> Dr_Willis, did you see what I did there?
<baron86> and i dont want to install Xp again cause i think there is a way to copy them and use them again
<baron86> i found some how tos but i am afraid cause if they dont work it would be bad
<mjbrooks> baron86, you can just back it up and restore it in your new linux install
<baron86> Is there any detailed how to that worked for someone?
<mjbrooks> I think you just have to copy ~/.virtualbox to your backup media... if I recall correctly
<mjbrooks> then when you get your system back up copy it back and install virtualbox again
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: all he needs to copy is the virtual disk
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, did you get bit by the kdm not starting on boot thing that happened today?
<baron86> u see thats what i mean. In many how to do it, it is certain that this doesnt work cause there is sth wrong with the id..
<eagles0513875> as long as he has the virtual disk he wont have to reinstall it
<eagles0513875> he just needs to take not where it belongs
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, bah... details, there's not much else in there anywho... why nitpick
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: it starts up and i can login but i get bit in the rump by things crashing
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: gonna update now to see if i get the kdm issue
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, yeah, I have a few of those oddities myself
<eagles0513875> kwin then notifier then kdeinit4
<baron86> one more thing.. I have an external hard drive.. Can i have it automounted when i login?
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, bookmark this for reference https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/437067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437067 in kdebase-workspace "kdm does not start (upstart) - error in /etc/init/kdm.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eagles0513875> thanks mjbrooks
<mjbrooks> apt-get, please stop
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: thats funny cuz i was having that issue where kdm would drop me down to tty console and no x starting
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, maybe my super-cow powers kept the issue at bay, but I only got hit with it when I did an update earlier
<eagles0513875> well now it seems like my clock is outa sync on my vm O_o
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, it's in sync somewhere  ;)
<eagles0513875> not on my vm
<mjbrooks> lol
<eagles0513875> might need to set up ntp so it syncs with an ntp server
<eagles0513875> seems like there is a new kernel image :)
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, -11  yes
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, Linux badkarma 2.6.31-11-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 25 06:37:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<eagles0513875> badkarma O_O
<mjbrooks> lol
<mjbrooks> yeah... couldn't resist
<tgpraveen> which is meant to be the final GDM theme? http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu910finalartwork-large_005.jpg or http://i37.tinypic.com/wraxxl.jpg?     why doesn't it loook like the mockups which were so beautiful like http://lh3.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/SrwNNZ_JEYI/AAAAAAAADM8/oZ5p_A84zN8/s1600-h/image%5B7%5D.png?
<tgpraveen> what are you guys seeing right now. to which one it is similar tto
<mjbrooks> tgpraveen, I don't have gdm
<baron86> i am sorry.. I have to ask it again.. Is there anyway to have my media automounted when i log in?
<mjbrooks> my god those are all ugly
<mjbrooks> baron86, is it always plugged in?
<baron86> yeap its an external hard drive
<mjbrooks> baron86, you could add a line in /etc/fstab for it
<baron86> saying what?
<mjbrooks> depends on the device
<baron86> what you mean..
<baron86> can you give an exampple?
<robin0800> baron86:  Use 'blkid  to find the UUID  then UUID=
<mjbrooks> baron86, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<baron86> thnk you
<mjbrooks> baron86, you may also wish to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<mjbrooks> those mkfontscale crashes are annoying
<tgpraveen> mjbrooks: the mockup looks good. atleast better than others
<tgpraveen> baron86: if it is a external hard drive usb , then it should automount on boot up
<tgpraveen> if it doesn't then it's a bug report it and hopefully as karmic is still in developmendt by the final release  it will work well again
<mjbrooks> tgpraveen, the whole brown thing... ugh
<tgpraveen>  http://lh3.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/SrwNNZ_JEYI/AAAAAAAADM8/oZ5p_A84zN8/s1600-h/image%5B7%5D.png mjbrooks this atleast has other colours given more prominence
<Dr_Willis> Next release they are going with a Hot Pink and Fusha color scheme.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: no login screen :(
<eagles0513875> whats the command that i can run to reconfigure wether i use kdm or gdm ?
<Dr_Willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or kdm) at one time DID do it.
<tgpraveen> what are you guys seeing right now. to which one it is similar tto?
<tgpraveen> Dr_Willis: ^^
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: what you mean at one time DID do it
<Dr_Willis> It used to work on 9.04 and earlier..
<Dr_Willis> ive not tried it on 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Try it and see. :)
<eagles0513875> ill let u know if i can get to a tty console or single user mode
<Dr_Willis> I'll expect a full report on my desk first thing in the A.M.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<eagles0513875> haha
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: how can i chroot into the install i have from the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> mount it  somewhere,  chroot /media/mountpoint
<eagles0513875> ok
<Dr_Willis> lets see if the bot has a good factoid
<Dr_Willis> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Dr_Willis> no it dont. :)
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> does the bot ever lol
<eagles0513875> i take that back
<eagles0513875> it does occasionally
<Dr_Willis> chroot is such a big topic
<eagles0513875> hehe
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, your reconfiguring kdm why?
<Dr_Willis>  the gentoo install guide has  at the start how to 'chroot' into your system you are building.
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: im getting no login screen what so ever now just a black screen cant do anything
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, not even a terminal?
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: ya i know hehe someone needs to add AI to the bots
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: nope
<Dr_Willis> singleuser/recovery mode = black also.
<Dr_Willis> ?
<eagles0513875> not even
<eagles0513875> i cant even get grub to come up to let me boot the kernel into single user mode
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, CTRL+ALT+F1?
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, wait... what?!!
<dupondje> somebody knows how to get a WebDAV calendar working in Evolution ?
<eagles0513875> normally u can hit esc to choose which kernel and change boot options like single user mode and for some reason i cant
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: now i got some screwey resolution
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, esc? I thought it was e or some such
<eagles0513875> used to be esc in the past
<eagles0513875> let me try e now
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6   has the commands (i borrow) that i normally use to chroot into a system
<eagles0513875> it says grub loading and goes right into booting the os
<Dr_Willis> esc, or c, or.. i forget..
<Dr_Willis> does grub2 even have that feature? ive not tried...
<eagles0513875> ya it does it is esc cuz i have seen it when running it on my laptop
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875,  are you using a VM?
<eagles0513875> ya on here a vm
<eagles0513875> on my laptop boot camp since im on a macbook pro
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, I mean for the one that you can't edit grub
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, the ESC probably isn't getting passed through
<eagles0513875> its a vm
<Dr_Willis> hit esc 1000 times :) during the post!
<eagles0513875> i reinstalled yesterday to see if some issues would re arise
<eagles0513875> but they havent after install but others have lol
<eagles0513875> still nothing :(
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, you need to find out how to get the VM to grab your keyboard first... in VMWare it's CTRL+G
<eagles0513875> ahhhh strange :)
<eagles0513875> now i have a console
<eagles0513875> it went stright to it
<eagles0513875> and mjbrooks im using vbox i had workstation but i noticed a big performance difference when i switched to vbox
<Dr_Willis> Im tmpted to reformat/reinstall - but i got too many torrents going on right now.
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, I need WS because I need USB, the only purpose for it's existance is to sync my iPhone to itunes.... sad I know
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm isnt working btw
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> neither is sudo dpkg --reconfigre -a
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  bummer.
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, isn't working as in?
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: keeps giving me the syntacs stuff as in dpkg and the flags
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, why are you reconfiguring?
<eagles0513875> ffs
<eagles0513875> i think i found the answer
<eagles0513875> with the updates kwin got uninstalled again
<James147> eagles0513875: heh, not again
<mjbrooks> are you sure it's not the bug I menationed?
<eagles0513875> yes again James147
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: let me see if reinstalling kwin fixes the issue
<eagles0513875> rebooting now
<mjbrooks> speaking of which... brb
<eagles0513875> ill be back off to have a quick lunch james
<eagles0513875> letting my vm boot back up
<dupondje> damn :( Evolution can't sync with WebDAV :(
<mjbrooks> meh.... my boot time has worsened in recent updates, from ~0:30 to ~1:10
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> has the latest update screwed networking?
<Dr_Willis> Its working here.
<Dr_Willis> latest as in how long ago?
<ActionParsnip> all i get is my wireless which i blacklisted the module for as it was making my sound jitter
<ActionParsnip> got the -11 kernel last night and rebooted, no good, went back to -10 and also bad, bios shows device as enabled and i'm on live cd on the same rig now and its ok
<Dr_Willis> Hmm -11 is working here.
<ActionParsnip> I'm just upgrading the network manager so I can use the debs on the installed system ;)
<ActionParsnip> i may be back
<ActionParsnip> ey all fixed
<Dr_Willis> Yea.. my hero.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. ive not noticed my sound Popping like it used to...
<Dr_Willis> or is it i have the speakers off...
<ActionParsnip> had to reinstall network manager, without it my eth0 didnt even show ni lshw output
<jemark> ActionParsnip, that
<jemark> ActionParsnip, that's good
<Dr_Willis> I noticd  there was some easier way to change to use wicd instead of network manager also.
<ActionParsnip> well i use static IP so its a pretty worthless app to me
<ActionParsnip> just didnt seem to bring up the interface so i'll just have to run the app
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait..i heard the sound do a little 'thunk' just now.
<Dr_Willis> Its like the gnome-terminal wants to beep.. so the speaker thuks.. but it dosent beep becase i turned off the beeps...
<Dr_Willis> but it gets ready to beep. ;)
<Dr_Willis> ill just enable all these system clicks so it always is  making noises.. that will show it!
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: got pcspkr blacklisted?
<Darkedge> Guys,
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking it was blacklisted by default
<Darkedge> I wanted to ask:
<Dr_Willis> its not loaded. :)
<Darkedge> Will Karmic get surport back for Intel cards with Compiz?
<Dr_Willis> Compiz works for intel cards for me on 9.04 once i enabled those intel ppa repos.
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ActionParsnip> Darkedge: id say so
<jemark> Darkedge, I think so. I have installed Karmic last week and Compiz works
<Dr_Willis> and it should work on 9.10 i imagine. they have been working on it.
<ActionParsnip> just buy nvidia and you are fine :)
<jemark> ActionParsnip, i thought there were issues with nvidia as well, lately?
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had any issues with my 8800gtsXXX video card.
<ActionParsnip> jemark: nvidia has ran flawlessly here since I bought the TNT2 ultra 32Mb when that was the big gaming card
<jemark> ActionParsnip, example is here: bug 85451 on launchpad... but i agree that nvidia is een good card for linux
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 85451 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Switch tty, shutdown, reboot cause colorful screen on GeForce Go 6200" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85451
<ActionParsnip> weird, my 6150 512Mb onboard is fine
<wekt> Dr_Willis: where is that intel PPA?
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dr_Willis>  its mentioned there.
<jemark> ActionParsnip, another one bug 391461 on launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391461 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Compiz Slow on Karmic w/ NVIDIA and 2.6.30 Kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391461
<Dr_Willis> Not tried it with 9.10
<ActionParsnip> I use the 190 driver, its spiffy
<ActionParsnip> and i dont use godawful compiz
<jemark> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis is interested in compiz, i think...
<ActionParsnip> goodness knows why
<jemark> ActionParsnip, lol
<Dr_Willis> I tend to disable compuuz.
<wzssyqa> why if i install pulseaudio,then totem have no sound?
<Dr_Willis> Well im resetting my users settings.. see if can get flash drives to properly  be seen/mounted
<Dr_Willis> brb
<jemark> wzssyqa, has still sound as for as I could exeperience
<wzssyqa> jemark: if i have pulesaudio installed mplayer ande wine etc have sound
<wzssyqa> jemark: but,totem and rhythmbox
<wzssyqa> jemark: have no sound
<jemark> wzssyqa, did you check gstreamer-properties ?
<wzssyqa> jemark: how to do it?
<jemark> wzssyqa, Alt + F2 and type gstreamer-properties , press enter...
<wzssyqa> jemark: it say can't open display
<wzssyqa> jemark: maybe i should shutdown gdm?
<jemark> wzssyqa, you have to go to "Run Application" ... you can do this by pressing Alt, hold this and then pess F2 while you hold Alt..
<Dr_Willis> Ok.. lets see if it works better.
<Dr_Willis> Compiz was enabled by default.. and it 'hung' for me.. luckly i was able to get a terminal window open and ran 'metacity --replace'
<wzssyqa> jemark: o ,thanks
<Dr_Willis> but i plug in my flash drive and it still dosent auto mount/get seen/acknoledged at all
<wzssyqa> jemark: just now ,i press ctrl +alt +f2
<jemark> wzssyqa, no, only Alt+F2 , i didn't mention ctrl+blabla.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> anyone else notice  under Places --> (removeable media) ?  that used to be there.. but now its gone.
<wzssyqa> jemark: i used to use terminal
<jemark> wzssyqa, this is a gnome app... just to run it in the terminal. that won't work...
<vistakiller> hi
<alexmurray> Hi, anyone else noticed that screen blanking isn't working in Karmic?
<cbmuser> hi, anyone also see misplaced osd-notifiers from time to time?
<Dr_Willis> I noticed that since i tweaked with the gdm settings.. i get 2 screensavers kicking in.
<Dr_Willis> and it does blank here..  at least it fades to black.
<alexmurray> hmm, well for me I have gnome-power-manager set to blank the screen after 5 minutes, but it only ever dims it, it doesn't actually switch the backlight off
<cbmuser> misplaced notify osd: http://users.physik.fu-berlin.de/~glaubitz/notify2.png
<cbmuser> it's shifted downwards by approximately it's vertical size
<alexmurray> cbmuser: I think that some notifications (like volume and screen resolution changes) get placed at the top, whilst actual notifications get placed just under this like in your screenshot
<cbmuser> alexmurray: hmm, I haven't seen a system behind that yet
<cbmuser> for me the placement seems to be purely random
<alexmurray> cbmuser: do notifications behave in this way for you - where do volume changes get placed?
<cbmuser> well, volume changes don't display at all
<cbmuser> neither do brightness changes
 * dupondje slaps msynctool :'(
<alexmurray> well that is definitely weird.. I guess you've got all the latest updates installed?
<cbmuser> jepp
<cbmuser> is there any way to control the osd?
<cbmuser> to set what's displayed and what not?
<alexmurray> not that I know of
<alexmurray> its all meant to just work automatically
<cbmuser> hmm
<cbmuser> so it doesn't read anything from ${HOME}?
<alexmurray> dont think so
<alexmurray> Is anyone else using empathy as their irc client? I'm trying it out for the first time and so far it seems okay
<Dr_WiLLiS> ive not tried it
<tgpraveen> alexmurray: I used to use it.
<tgpraveen> its nice
<tgpraveen> but the support for command is missing
<Dr_WiLLiS> i was trying Quassle (sp?) on Kubuntu for a bit.
<Dr_WiLLiS> it had some neat feautres
<tgpraveen> so not good for power users/experts ok for beiginners
<Dr_WiLLiS> Im mainly using WeeChat these days
<alexmurray> tgpraveen: yeah it's definitely no irssi thats for sure
<tgpraveen> alexmurray: sadly even pidgin beats it
 * Dr_WiLLiS installs empathy
<Dr_WiLLiS> WARNING: WARNING: /usr/share/pyshared/lsb_release.py is linked but does not belong to any package.
<Dr_WiLLiS> are we going to have that warning for the next 6+ mo? :)
<alexmurray> although I do like the integration with the new messaging / notifications stuff as well as keeping all IM / communications stuff in the one program...
<alexmurray> if only it supported Skype then it would be complete :)
<Dr_WiLLiS> I only use IRC. :)
<Dr_WiLLiS> so the rest is fluff.
<Dr_WiLLiS> Now what is the deal.. Mounting of uSB drives was working.. and Now its not on 9.10
 * popey wonders if any other nvidia users are experiencing hard lockups
<alexmurray> USB mounting works fine for me
<leaf-sheep> You're saying you're experiencing breakages and it's not still ready? Although we're approaching Beta less than a week? Oh thanks for the head up. I think I'll stick with Jaunty. :(
<Dr_WiLLiS> its been an on and off thing.. Not sure what the deal is.
<alexmurray> popey: nvidia works fine for me - what hardware have you got? is it overheating perhaps?
<Dr_WiLLiS> the system sees them. i can mount them manually.. gnome is not automounting them
<alexmurray> Dr_WiLLiS: I was seeing something similar with cds for a while, but USB is fine
<Dr_WiLLiS> I think i will make a new user. see if it also affects them
<Dr_WiLLiS> Oh wait - that fast-user switching applet also crashes now on me :) cant start a 2nd desktop
<popey> alexmurray: not overheating, its an ION
<popey> locks up within a minute or two of bootup
<Frijolie> hey, is there a way to control where the windows display (e.g. center of the screen)?
<Frijolie> each and every time I load a window they're always in a different spot on my screen
<Dr_WiLLiS> Frijolie:  the window manager contriolss that to a large part. it can rember where they were closed at
<Frijolie> and I'm always dragging them to another location, is there a default somewhere?
<popey> only way to stop it locking up is to shutdown X and unload the nvidia binary module
<Dr_WiLLiS> there may be some 'placement' tweaks on the gnome settings some where Frijolie
<Dr_WiLLiS> I think compiz also had some tweaks for window placement
<Frijolie> yeah, I've looked through GNOME and can't find anything
<Dr_WiLLiS> gnome tendsd to do the 'you dont need to change that' sort of stuff
<Frijolie> compiz, has "put" but that doesn't seem to do anything
<Frijolie> compiz also has "window placement". I have "placement mode" set to "centered" and stuff still isn't centered
<Frijolie> who takes priority, GNOME or Compiz?
<tgpraveen> alexmurray: skype being proprietary it won't ever be supported by I-a I think .
<tgpraveen> alexmurray: though with empathy and its audio/video chat and all we won't need skype much longer
<alexmurray> tgpraveen: indeed, I just wish it would be
<test34> tgpraveen, can you get a phone number with empathy
<test34> tgpraveen, or call ordinary phones for that matter
<alexmurray> test34: empathy uses sip, so yes you can
<tgpraveen> test34: it has SIP . and theoretically a GSM supporting client can be developed though it aint done right now.
<test34> ok cool
<test34> I'll give it a try
<ali1234> bugs bugs bugs
<test34> which protocol in the new account window do you have to use for SIP? or is it only supported in the development version?
<kuttans> hello friends
<kuttans> anyone using karmic here who can help me
<kuttans> hello am i heard
<test34> Hi kuttans, just ask
<James147> !ask | kuttans
<ubottu> kuttans: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kuttans> thx
<kuttans> after updating karmic today morning
<kuttans> im not getting the kdm login screen after restart
<kuttans> the problem is ubuntu dropping to a console instead of starting the kdm
<James147> kuttans: install kwin, some ppl have had that be uninstalled for osme reason
<kuttans> and the problem is the screen saying /etc/apparmor/initramfs :27:find : not found
<kuttans> /etc/apparmor/initramfs:27:xargs: not found
<kuttans> im sorry for not writing in one line
<kuttans> is there anyone who is suffering from the same problem?
<kuttans> i tried to stop apparmor at startup and even tried removing that but of no use
<James147> kuttans: try installing kubuntu-desktop
<kuttans> kubuntu-desktop is the newest version
<kuttans> but my problem is not that kdm is crashing, its not even started up
<kuttans> im just dropped to a console instead of kde login window
<tgpraveen> test34: you have to have telepathy-sofia installed for SIP
<test34> thanks tgpraveen
<tgpraveen> its there for jaunty as well as karmic
<tgpraveen> use telepathyu ppa if you are on jaunty though
<test34> I have Karmic
<robin0800> kuttans: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/437067 for fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437067 in kdebase-workspace "kdm does not start (upstart) - error in /etc/init/kdm.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kuttans> sorry robin, the fix is already applied in mine
<kuttans> let me check anyway once again after reboot, will come back
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Compiz does seem a bit broken.
<Dr_Willis> It says its enabled..but theres no titlebar/frame/whatevers
<kuttans> sorry robin0800 it was of no use still im dropped to a console login screen
<jbicha> I am unable to get X to start when I try to boot from liveusb? I'm trying xforcevesa but that doesn't seem to help
<kuttans> is there anyone else facing the same problem after updating karmic today.  The error is that no display manager is started and the system will drop to a console login.  You have to start kdm manually after that.  further before dropping to console it gives an error mesage like this /etc/apparmor/initramfs : 27: find: not found , /etc/apparmor/initramfs:27:xargs: not found.  Please let me know if anyone have a fix for this
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here using Karmic on Dell XPS M1530? How is it going for you? :)
<hifi> wait, how do you use the karmic UNR image with a netbook
<hifi> jaunty had a thumb drive image available
<Dr_Willis> You can use the iso UNR and unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive
<ali1234> hifi: you use the usb startup disk creator maybe? and then run into bug 436418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436418 in casper "Installation from USB media fails on Acer Aspire One" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436418
<Dr_Willis> or the ubuntu usb creator tool
<Dr_Willis> I got an AAO but im letting it stay with 9.04 for a while longer
<hifi> is that aspire one specific or is the image bad?
<ali1234> i have no idea
<ali1234> nobody is willing to test it
<hifi> did you report the bug
<ali1234> i guess it is aao specific or a lot more people would be complaining
<ali1234> yep
<hifi> I'll give it a spin on EEE900
<ali1234> i didnt try UNR btw
<ali1234> but since it died so early i doubt that matters
<hifi> I'm going to try UNR
<ali1234> tested with alpah 6 and yesterday's daily
<hifi> does unetbootin understand karmic UNR .iso?
<kuttans> so its of no use to stay here i will try to do something myself or else wait for an update
<ali1234> should do
<wekt> AAO?
<hifi> Acer Aspire One
<ali1234> that is to say, i got identical results with unetbootin 356 and usb creator from jaunty
<Dr_Willis> hifi:  ive not tried it.. but i imagine it does
<leaf-sheep> You could do netboot and select UNR from sudo tasksel
<nanomad> ali1234, did you try another usb stick?
<ali1234> both worked with older karmic isos
<Dr_Willis> ali1234:  ive gotten very different boot menus.. (fixable) and Unetnootin dont make the persistant save/home file.
<kuttans> i have a acer aspire and im running karmic
<kuttans> the latest
<nanomad> ali1234, and the same usb stick with the same image in another pc
<Dr_Willis> both worked.. :) just little differances in the menus mainly
<ali1234> nanomad: no i didn't. i dont have any other usb drives big enough. i can try booting it on another PC though
<tgpraveen> test34: so you got SIP working?
<ali1234> i'll try it now
<nanomad> ali1234, thanks
<tgpraveen> are you able to call normal phone nos.?
<hifi> damn U3 and windows
<dupondje> hm
<dupondje> SynCE should be upgraded in Karmic imo :D
<tgpraveen> ih
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. rebooted and no sound now...
<nanomad> dupondje, you can fill an upgrade request
<Dr_Willis> there we go.. some how it got muted
<ali1234> nanomad: it doesnt work on the other machine either
<ali1234> but the error is different: now i get the error about sr0 which i've seen on similar bug reports
<hifi> looks like the alpha6 unr image boots fine on EEE 900
<nanomad> ali1234, it could be a defective usb stick
<ali1234> it isn't
<dupondje> nanomad: its not sync request from debian, but from upstream
<leaf-sheep> New Request -- pastebinit included by default -- Reason? Making it easier to paste contents for IRC Community. :)
<nanomad> dupondje, maybe try contacting the packager
<nanomad> leaf-sheep, bug marked as WONTFIX, reason: noobs wont actually use it
<leaf-sheep> nanomad: We supplies the commands in IRC. "cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit"
<nanomad> leaf-sheep, i was kidding. it will be fine to include it, actually it will make my life easier
<leaf-sheep> Ya. Anything that can help... can help.
<leaf-sheep> :)
<nanomad> leaf-sheep, i will try it now ;)
<wzssyqa> if i don't want use pulseaudio,how can i have a alsamixer on tray?
<jbicha> I can't get today's build to boot via USB from my AAO either
<hifi> tapping won't work with UNR Alpha 6 :o
<arand> Hmm, is there any good reason why lagno and chess are not under the logic submenu in games?
<leaf-sheep> Will Ubuntu-Mobile PPA be supported in Karmic too?
<hifi> woo, the ubuntu software store is cool
<BluesKaj> howdy
<bruna> aqui é em portugues??
<sageNsand> Anyone here get Grsync to start? Mine won't start and I don't get a error popup to  report it
<Machtin> Hm.. sound doesn't work.. since some updates.. have i missed any bug or so?
<BluesKaj> !pt | bruna
<ubottu> bruna: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<SKB> is totem using PA by default now? 0o
<Tronic> Rhythmbox doesn't work with PA here.
<alexmurray> both totem and rhythmbox use gstreamer which by default uses pulseaudio (and if pulseaudio is running, even if an app uses ALSA, by default it will be using the ALSA emulation of pulseaudio so either way most apps are all probably using pulseaudio now) - and incidentally pulseaudio works great for me - finally an easy way to do 5.1 plus bluetooth integration.
<Machtin> rather strange.
<Machtin> no sound.. worked 4 hours ago or so
<BluesKaj> same here , alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio in the konsole gives: pa_pid_file_create() failed
<Machtin> indeed
<BluesKaj> looks like the kernel modules aren't waking up
<komputes> I am using Karmic. I would like to set the following sounds to my wav files, something which should should be fairly easy to do as I have done it before in a previous release.
<komputes> -login screen sound
<komputes> -session start sound
<komputes> -log out sound
<komputes> -dragging and dropping sound
<komputes> -closing window sound
<BluesKaj> I had to reinstall the nvidia-glx-180 video driver to get X to start ..my other proprietary driver was stripped out somehow by the last update
<Machtin> BluesKaj: via purge and then install again? or how?
<BluesKaj> Machtin, reinstalling didn't help , maybe purge , then install again will, ...dunno
<Machtin> :o
<Machtin> thought you had to reinstall it to get it work?
<BluesKaj> no reinstall didn't work
<BluesKaj> not for my card anyway
<arand> How do you configure the sound theme in karmic?
<BluesKaj> i have a feeling the kernel module was striped
<BluesKaj> stripped
<Machtin> i see
<Machtin> i only get into x via startx
<Dr_Willis> arand:  as far as i can tell.. you dont
<arand> Dr_Willis: right...
<BluesKaj> Machtin, I just purged alsa-utils, also-base and pulseaudio ..got a message the kubuntu-desktop is brol=ken ..aint that luvely :P
<Twigathy1> rar
<Dr_Willis> Roar!
<Twigathy1> I have a problem with my NFS root machine again
<Twigathy1> Boot stops at "udevd - failed to rename eth0 to eth3 - device or resource busy"
<Twigathy1> How do I stop udev messing with my ethernet interface so boot can carry on?
<Twigathy1> 'cos atm the machine is unbootable (Thankfully I backed up root before doing the latest batch of updates, so I have something to boot off :))
<nemo> always assertion failures on closing totem
 * nemo sighs
<nemo> probably still pulseaudio
<Zorix> this close to beta release im surprised an update broke automatic x startup
<xguru> Zorix: i'm not.  It broke my users and groups as well as flash :)
<Twigathy1> I can't NFS boot with the latest pile of updates c_c
<Twigathy1> Got to find out how to tell udev to get lost c_c
 * SKB is not going to upgrade for a few days
<xguru> Twigathy1: I haven't had that issue, so i don't know how to fix u :/
<Twigathy1> xguru: indeed, it's annoying :(
<Twigathy1> I'll be stuck on pre-final 9.10 forever now :)
<Twigathy1> might have to do some hacking this evening and try lobotomising the boot a bit (Take out udev)
<xguru> ouch
<Twigathy1> If I can at least pin down that it is udev and not something else then I can file a bug
<Twigathy1> because right now there's probably piles of things it could be :)
 * Twigathy1 wonders if any other bits of the boot process rely on udev running :/
<Twigathy1> I don't know enough about the boot process c_c
<xguru> hmm...i found some interesting sites on disabling udev, but i'm not brave enough to test :)
<BUGabundo> boas
<Twigathy1> xguru: well... I'd like to disable it on boot and then try running it once booted to see if it breaks things again ^_^
 * Twigathy1 will test when he gets home - at work atm!
<xguru> interested in learning....i hope i'm around :)
<alexmurray> Twigathy1: udev is a crucial part of the system, its 1 layer above the kernel - I doubt you will get very far if you disable it since basically no devices will be detected - it does all the device detection etc
<Twigathy1> hum :(
<Twigathy1> I used to use a hack to stop NetworkManager from messing with the ethernet interface, but it seems now udev is the culprit :)
<ali1234> udev is pretty important if you like your hardware to work
<Twigathy1> stuck exit 0 at the top of one of the NM scripts c_c
<Twigathy1> right :)
<Twigathy1> I probably won't get too far w/o it then
<xguru> yea you have to load modules yourself
<Twigathy1> ick
<BluesKaj> no login page, so X isn't starting without a prompt , no audio
<Twigathy1> perhaps fiddling with some of the rules in /etc/udev/rules.d will help
<xguru> ubuntu forums say udev issues have been fixed, since like 4days ago
<Twigathy1> xguru: my setup is a bit special though, root is on NFS... so if udev (or anything) messes with the eth interface during boot it all fails horribly...
<Twigathy1> "Oh, I'm just going to rename this ... wait ... where'd root go? :-("
<alexmurray> not only will you have to load modules, but you won't have any device files show up under /dev so I really think nothing will work
<FloridaGuy> i installed kubuntu-desktop.....how do i remove everything it installed
<ali1234> FloridaGuy: very carefully
<FloridaGuy> ali1234, and hows that
<BluesKaj> remove-kubuntu desktop :)
<ali1234> the only way i know is to write a list of what kubuntu-desktop installs before it does it, and then remove all that by hand
<IdleOne> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<ali1234> it should be possible to have lxde, kde, and gnome without ending up with 3 text editors, 3 terminal apps, 3 file managers etc in the menus of each desktop
<ali1234> the worst part is ubuntu likes to rename everything "text editor" " terminal" etc so you never know which one you're going to get
<IdleOne> maybe they could do a Applications > Gnome and Applications > KDE and separate the apps in the menu. then maybe I would install both kde and gnome
<test34> tgpraveen4, no, SIP is not working yet, I installed telepathy-sofiasip and all dependencies and restarted empathy, but I still dont see a SIP option (I will try again later I need to finish this drywall)
<Turms> i am in my launchpad page but i cannot find anymore were to file a new bugreport, someone knows what should i do?
<Turms> s/someone/anyone/ :-S
<ali1234> Turms: when you find it it redirects you here anyway: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Turms> ali1234, when did the system change" my last bugreport dates back to 3 or 4 days
<ali1234> some time in the past 24 hours
<ali1234> launchpad itself was upgraded to a new version a couple of days ago
<robin0800_> IdleOne: you can customise the menu if you won't to but why don't they just stop migration
<IdleOne> robin0800_: I know I can do it but would be a lot easier if it was automagically done for me :)
<Turms> ali1234, well i'll use reportbug as i do with debian :-D
<ali1234> robin0800_: the point is i want kde and gnome installed, and i want both desktops to look exactly like they do after a clean install with the matching (k)ubuntu disk
<ali1234> without spending days editing both menus
<robin0800_> IdleOne: yes well if they didn't allow migration there be no problem
<IdleOne> the issue is if/when I want to boot kubuntu. I don't want to see all the gnome apps in my menus. having 4 different terminal apps is redundant at best
<IdleOne> and plain stupid at worst
<IdleOne> :)
<Turms> ali1234, ok the answer is ubuntu-bug
<IdleOne> but I prefer gnome anyway so the issue does not affect me much
<ali1234> agreed. but sometimes i want to check on kde and see if it is good yet. without ruining my gnome set up
<Twigathy1> Well, I just commented out all the rules in 70-persistent-net.rules... will test it once I get home. <3 ssh. Wish I could boot my machine now to test!
<IdleOne> ali1234: you could always just run it in a VM to check on it I guess
<ali1234> yeah i tried that
<ali1234> kde runs terribly in virtualbox
<ali1234> maybe it just sucks like that anyway
<ali1234> i dunno
<ali1234> live cd is probably a good idea
<IdleOne> worth a try.
<Dr_Willis> helps a lot of you get the actualy 3d drivers for your card as well
<nemo> agh. or firefox locks up after trying to close a flash window.  I again blame pulseaudio :(
<ali1234> i use nvidia
<donaldo> hello
<ali1234> kubuntu takes about 20 minutes to load up in vbox
<tgpraveen4> !info pulse
<ubottu> Package pulse does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen4> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.18-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 619 kB, installed size 4248 kB
<donaldo> I left the black screen after installing nvidia drivers in karmic, has any idea?
<ali1234> anybody know if karmic's intel driver supports interlace modes yet?
<mauri> hi after latest karmic update, kde does not start automatically
<Dr_Willis> yep. lots of people have that issue it seems
<darthanubis> mauri: again, read the TOPIC Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system <sigh>
<Dr_Willis> KDM dosent start properly. You can still do 'startx'
<Dr_Willis> or so i hear.
<mauri> Dr_Willis: yes, startx works
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: that's not helpful
<darthanubis> BUGabundo: how?
<BUGabundo> to tell him to read topic... what for?
<BUGabundo> we already know stuff can and will break
<BUGabundo> and if a prob is happening the best we can do
<darthanubis> whois "we"
<BUGabundo> is support the user and help triage his prob
<davidef1986_> mauri: we are talking about it in kubuntu-devel: you can fix it by editing /etc/init/kdm or wait for the next update
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: *we* are we ! the Community! the ppl in this room, on foruns, blogs, MLs.
<darthanubis> well they did not appear to be aware of the topic materials. AS from #ubuntu they showed the ability to miss the topic entirely
<mauri> davidef1986_: thank a lot
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: like davidef1986 just did :)
<mauri> davidef1986_: sorry if mine wase a stupid question
<darthanubis> BUGabundo: what is not helpful is just to say, "it does not work"
<darthanubis> that is not helpful
<Machtin> BluesKaj: okay.. hm.
<darthanubis> so, the topic basically states don't be surprised
<Machtin> so still doesn't work, right?
<MTGap> I've been using karmic since alpha 1 and just recently my keyboard and mouse are not detected by xserver
<BUGabundo> (04:59:18 PM) nixternal: If you are running !kubuntu !karmic and KDM didn't launch this morning, the fix is coming. Use 'kdm' or 'startx' for the time being. sorry
<darthanubis> not this guy, will start to use foul language as it has in the #ubuntu...
<BUGabundo> Machtin: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<darthanubis> police that
<darthanubis> please
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: who ?
<MTGap> why don't you just help me instead of complaining
<BUGabundo> MTGap: what's up ?
<BUGabundo> and please avoid confrontation
<MTGap> I've been using karmic since alpha 1 and just recently my keyboard and mouse are not detected by xserver...
<MTGap> I think its hal,
<BUGabundo> MTGap: dought it
<BUGabundo> we no longer use HAL
<MTGap> then why isn't it working
<BUGabundo> but it could be a bug with UDEV or X
<BUGabundo> MTGap: why is the sun yellow ? or earth round?
<BUGabundo> take a peak at the source if you are able to
<BUGabundo> other wise, file the bug with all the info you can provide
<Machtin> BUGabundo: i noticed that.. but the lack of sound is annoying me.. startx starts x.. that works
<BUGabundo> and reproduce it clearlly
<BUGabundo> Machtin: fix is coming ! just hold on tight
<Machtin> kay :) eta? (don't get me wrong.. just asking if maybe someone has a clue about the time)
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Machtin> ok
<BUGabundo> monitor LP builders queue
<MTGap> The only info I have is that it doesn't detect it, I've tried a bunch of things in my xorg.conf and nothing works
<BUGabundo> and then it has to be pushed to archive
<BUGabundo> and to what ever repo you are using
<BUGabundo> MTGap: we also depreciated most of xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> what mouse/keyb do you have?
<MTGap> a kensington and dell keyb
<BUGabundo> via ps2, usb, RF, BT?
<MTGap> I tried a microsoft mouse as well, no input devices will work
<BUGabundo> any other OS works ?
<MTGap> ps2 kb and wireless usb mouse
<MTGap> yes
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> file a bug, if you haven't
<BUGabundo> already
<MTGap> and it's worked on karmic since april
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug udev
<mauri> where Can I Post the problems met using karmic until its release?
<blackest_knight> have latest upgrades broken nvidia again?
<FloridaGuy> anyone know why desktop backgrounds arent working.....i click on the background i want...and all i get is solid colors
<BUGabundo> blackest_knight: WFM
<BUGabundo> mauri: here is the place
<mauri> BUGabundo: ok, the second problems is about audio device.
<blackest_knight> lost my x again
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<BUGabundo> who hasn't audio probs :)
<mauri> BUGabundo: it si not recognized anymore until last update
<BUGabundo> mauri: install paman
<blackest_knight> uninstall pulseaudio no audio problems ;)
<BUGabundo> and pavucontrol
<mauri> BUGabundo: I didnt have audio probelma until this morning
<BUGabundo> blackest_knight: stop that :(
<BUGabundo> mauri: many thing can cause that
<BUGabundo> could be even just mutted
<mauri> BUGabundo: is there a room for another problems?
<blackest_knight> BUGabundo:  when pulse causes a busy loop which after a number of hours shuts  the pc down with overheating you cant really ignore that
<BUGabundo> mauri: there's #ubuntu-audio-help
<BUGabundo> blackest_knight: I never seen that, my self
<BUGabundo> luckly
<MTGap> BUGabundo: is there an easy fix to get the devices detected.
<blackest_knight> add a second sound card and watch pulse go nuts
<mauri> BUGabundo: the problem is about my dvbt pendrive. In kubuntu 9.04 it works but in karmi it is not recognized
<BUGabundo> blackest_knight: try PA PPA. should fix most of those
<BUGabundo> hence I don't suffer from them
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> bbl. now time to have some fun :P
<BUGabundo> bye
<blackest_knight> may play again once i get the broken x fixed the latest updates have borked my karmic install again
<mauri> the problem is about my dvbt pendrive. In kubuntu 9.04 it works but in karmi it is not recognized
<ruediger> hi
<ruediger> will ubuntu 9.10 ship with gdb 7 (to be released next week)?
<rsk> ruediger: it will not be released next week
<rsk> !karmic
<rsk> !scheduele
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scheduele
<rsk> blerg no bot?
<musikgoat> rsk: gdb will release next week
<rsk> probably not then
<commander_> is ubuntu 9.10 beta out yet?
<ruediger> rsk: I meant GDB7 is to be released next week. I'm not sure on the Ubuntu policies. Does Beta mean that they won't accept new versions of packages?
<rsk> probably wont go in yes
<musikgoat> commander_: the beta is out on the 1st
<ruediger> :-(
<ruediger> I hope there will be a PPA for gdb7
<jbeitler|m> Is Pidgin going to be the default for this build, I know it was to be Empathy, but I just did updates and it installed Pidgin
<musikgoat> jbeitler|m: yes, it will be the default im client
<jbeitler|m> Pidgin? or Empathy?
<musikgoat> i found out the same way
<musikgoat> pidgin
<jbeitler|m> What happen to Empath?
<musikgoat> its still there, i don't think they are going to remove it, but i don't know if it will be installed on fresh betas and the final
<musikgoat> the telepathy framework will still be there, so its simple to install if one desires it
<jbeitler|m> no I figured it would still be there.. but does anyone know why they changed so close to final release?
<musikgoat> jbeitler|m: probably because its not quite ready to be the de facto IM client
<musikgoat> there are quite a few bugs with the msn client and other clients
<commander_> i can't wait..
<jbeitler|m> See I was wondering about that, I knew it had its issues and why they were making it the default didn't quite make sense
<musikgoat> jbeitler|m: i was just as confused when i started with the alphas
<jbeitler|m> well maybe they will have it ready or 10.04 LTS
<jbeitler|m> well as long as I was not the only one, I am ok with it :)
<musikgoat> jbeitler|m: maybe,  the only problem i see is that usually these non-lts releases are used to iron the bugs out of stuff for an lts release... so if its not properly vetted, i can see the same thing happening when 10.04 comes out
<gletob> Hey I'm running a testing server with jaunty on it and I'm wondering how to upgrade it to the Karmic Alpha?  I followed the direction on the testing page to install update-manager-core and run sudo do-release-upgrade and that says that no new releases are available
<penguin42> gletob: I think you need to pass -d to cause it to pick up development releases?
<sageNsand> Anyone here get Grsync to start? Mine won't start and I don't get a error popup to report it
<gletob> penguin42, that's it.  someone should put that on the testing page.  It
<gletob> 's got -d for the GTK updater but not the terminal one.
<penguin42> sageNsand: I agree, it doesn't seem to open anything
<sageNsand> penguin42: thanks, I don't feel alone
<penguin42> sageNsand: Have you reported the bug?
<sageNsand> No, but if you would like to report it go for it
<penguin42> well I can, but you found it
<sageNsand> go report it penguin42
<SiDi> hi there
<SiDi> can anyone on karmic let me know what music player is currently installed by default ?
<rsk> totem i presume?
<SiDi> rsk: rhythmbox or banshee ? :/
<SiDi> totem is for movies :P
<rsk> ah music
<ali1234> SiDi: rhythmbox as of yesterday
<SiDi> ali1234: thanks
<rothchild> ali1234 do you by any chance know when daap sharing is likely to be fixed in Rhythmbox?
<ali1234> rothchild: i wouldn't hold my breath
<ali1234> like most things, it will be fixed when you fix it youself
<rothchild> if I had the skills I would, you'll note I'm not complaining, just askin' ;-)
<ali1234> well, i'm complaining :/
<rothchild> I'm up and running with mt-daapd, seems to work well
<ali1234> i'm just a user like you
<ali1234> but i've noticed it's quicker to fix bugs myself then report them. sometimes by years.
<BluesKaj> reporting bugs lights a fire under those devs who can fix the probs ...the more the better IMO
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: that is correct
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
<joaopinto> BluesKaj, that is theory, these days there are so many bugs missing triaging that devs can't even browse them
<Tm_T> joaopinto: have you been triaging bugs?
<Tm_T> I haven't, thats why asking, have no idea what's the situation on that front
<BluesKaj> joaopinto, well I hope they fix the pulseaudio/alsa problem soon, as well as the login
<Trewas> there's way too many bugs compared to number of active developers (or even triagers), so most of the bugs go ignored and are fixed only by accident (i.e. a new upstream release fixes it)
<joaopinto> Tm_T, no, but I have been reporting, and seeing bugs without any feedback for ages
<Tm_T> Trewas: depends on bug report quality
<joaopinto> these days I think the best thing to do is just report upstream
<Tm_T> joaopinto: that's always a smart option, yes
<penguin42> although it can be difficult to tell if it's an ubuntu only bug
<Trewas> Tm_T: yes, and most of them are very low quality, which only exacerbates the problem
<joaopinto> penguin42, there are rare ubuntu only bugs, it can be a bug triggered by a set of conditions only found on ubuntu, that doesn't make it an ubuntu specific bug
<joaopinto> ubuntu only = ubuntu patches :P
<penguin42> joaopinto: Sure, different upstreams have different attitudes to you not trying on their pristine tree though and it can take quite a bit of experience to figure out exactly which upstread to report it to?
<joaopinto> penguin42, not more time than you may take to find which package you need to report it to, which may not be correct unless you know how to debug the problem
<penguin42> joaopinto: Well for example I have a problem with screenlock on hibernation (it doesn't)  - I haven't yet figured out who the hell is supposed to do that
<penguin42> joaopinto: So it's not always easy to figure it out and assign it
<joaopinto> penguin42, for complex bugs you are right
<penguin42> which reminds me, I keep meaning to follow the whole hibernation process and write up a wiki page (unless anyone else knows one)
<Dr_Willis> I find it easier to just never use/disable the feature. :)
<Dr_Willis> It actually DOES seem to work on my netbook.. but im so used to it not working.. i rarely every try to use it
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<penguin42> it's worked mostly for ages for me - it's just little things like that which annoy me
<Dr_Willis> when dual booting -  linux dont like it when windows hibernates/suspends and dosent unmount the ntfs drives. :) so i never use it under windows any more.. so its just a habbit i guess
<BluesKaj> so the daemon is running but fails anyway   E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio daemon
<penguin42> (actually that's a case in point - try reporting a pa bug upstream - you'll get roasted crispy I think)
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo> i'm just testing kubuntu karmic, and it seems that knetworkmanager can't connect to wpa wifi networks
<BluesKaj> !wicd | elvirolo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | elvirolo
<ubottu> elvirolo: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<elvirolo> BluesKaj: yes i'm using wicd right now
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> network manager seems to support wep only
<elvirolo> it's just that ... do you think that knetworkmanager will get fixed eventually?
<elvirolo> hmm
<elvirolo> ok
<BluesKaj> heh, don't hold your breath .
<James147> I can connect fine to wpa useing kdenetworkmanager :s
<elvirolo> James147: hmm strange
<elvirolo> good for you though :)
<elvirolo> i'll try again
<James147> elvirolo: Are you useing wpa1 or 2?
<BluesKaj> James147, are you sure it's wpa ?
<elvirolo> James147: wpa2
<elvirolo> BluesKaj: yup
<James147> BluesKaj: yes, changed it from wep to wpa2 then back to wpa1 as my psp dosent support wpa2
<James147> elvirolo: try it wil wpa1
<James147> with ^^
<BluesKaj> anyway I'm happy with wicd .. seems to have greater sensitivity than network manager
<BluesKaj> I couldn't get a signal outside with kdenetwork manager ,once wicd was installed it went from 1% with kde to 35% with wicd on average
<Twigathy> did it occur to you that they were using different scales? >_>
<James147> BluesKaj: hmm, might try it sometime
<votaguz> It's posible try Karmic without major problems ?
<joaopinto> votaguz, to try yes, to use it for a production system, no
<webbb82> after doing a update empathy doesnt minamize to the system tray like it use to any idea how to fix this
<BluesKaj> votaguz, reads the intro message
<votaguz> joaopinto: What means production system ?
<BluesKaj>  Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system
<joaopinto> votaguz, means a system which is never expected to be broken
<votaguz> Ok No problem I'm going to try it :D
<votaguz> Thanks
<Xiol> Yo. Any suggestions on a text-based Bittorrent client, and also MSN client?
<Twigathy> rtorrent for the bittorrent client
<Twigathy> not sure about MSN
<cov> How do I report/get this fixed? W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.4/libgfortran3_4.4.1-4ubuntu1_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<penguin42> cov: Do an apt-get update and try again
<penguin42> cov: It's possible that a slightly newer version just got released and your indexes are a little old
<cov> penguin42: that's it, thanks
<cov> :)
<penguin42> no prob
<scream> Can I do a distribution upgrade without having to install from scratch?
<penguin42> scream: Yes!
<scream> I mean... Has it been you'alls experience that this is a pretty stable upgrade method?
<scream> :)
<Xiol> Better than doing a Windows upgrade ;)
<penguin42> scream: Well it varies and remember karmic is still an alpha and it may break horribly for you
<alankila> Last time I reinstalled must have been years ago on some boxes
<alankila> my experience is that it generally works, except if you have problems you have to know how to debug them.
<Xiol> Do you not find there is rot if you don't reinstall every so often? Like with old config files, etc.
<alankila> the problems that arise are often something simple, like upgrade stopping abruptly because something like an expected daemon isn't actually running yet
<penguin42> Xiol: Yeh - I end up with bugs that people who fresh install don't have
<alankila> you have to know to restart the upgrade: if you reboot with apps in unconfigured states, the system is almost terminally broken until you can finish a dpkg --configure -a.
<andresmh> anyone using Pidgin? what is the plugin/preference that tells Pidgin to show an OSD Notification when a new message arrives?
<alankila> on an occasion I have nuked the .gnome* and .gconf* directories to force gnome to apply stock apps and settings due to problems as well... But as a rule, things like that are exceptional.
<penguin42> andresmh: Hmm it's just done it for me
<penguin42> andresmh: Ah, go to tools->plugins and enable libnotify popups
<andresmh> penguin42, cool, let me check that...
<andresmh> penguin42, I don't have that plugin, umm, is it in the repos?
<andresmh> penguin42, I have one called "Message Notifications"
<andresmh> is that the one?
<penguin42> andresmh: Ah there's a package called pidgin-libnotify that I seem to have
<andresmh> i thought I had it, let me check synaptic
<andresmh> aha, it was not installed!
 * andresmh installing pidgin-libnotify thanks to penguin42 
<scream> I'm doing the upgrade.  IT tells me to close all application to prevent data loss.  I want to keep firefox open along with xchat... do you think this will be an issue?
<alankila> scream: no. But generally firefox reacts poorly after the binaries have been updated. The xml interface files change, etc. often in incompatible ways.
<alankila> but you just close it up and continue then
<andresmh> penguin42, umm, it is still not showing up an OSD notification even after installing the piding-libnotify and enabling it in the Plugins section.
<Twigathy> oh dear
<Twigathy> "init: network-interface (lo) pre-start process (1336) terminated with status 1
<Twigathy> ^ This can't be good :D
<FloridaGuy> on mouse..like in screen saver window...xchat window...mouse isent working on clicks..i have to use tab key and enter key on keyboard
<FloridaGuy> but on desktop the mose works
<James147> y
<James147> opps wrong window :)
<FloridaGuy> anyone any idea's on what could me wrong with mouse....only place it works right on..is gnome menu...everywhere eles i have to use keyboard..?
<FloridaGuy> plus no right click
<nemo> FloridaGuy: huh. that's odd
<nemo> detail?
<nemo> FloridaGuy: what happens if you click elsewhere?
<aboSamoor1> any updates regarding the boot performance it is still here 37+ seconds
<nemo> aboSamoor1: what part of boot is slow for you?
<nemo> aboSamoor1: have you made a boot graph?
<nemo> or just watched it w/o splash?
<aboSamoor1> nemo: I am using bootchart
<Nq6> Pidgin and Empathy will be together in Ubuntu 9.10? I upgraded to Ubuntu and got both!
<aboSamoor1> Nq6: this would be confusing
<aboSamoor1> Nq6: empathy lacks features and pidgin is much better even in audio/video support
<aboSamoor1> nemo: I just checked the last bootchart and it is more than one minute !
<nemo> aboSamoor1: ... link to chart?
<aboSamoor1> nemo: not related, but where can I upload the image ? no pasteimage !
<Nq6> two will be included in Ubuntu 9.10? Pidgin and Empathy
<nemo> aboSamoor1: apt-get apache? :-p
<nemo> aboSamoor1: or an image host of course
<aboSamoor1> nemo: http://imgur.com/Uaw47.png
<afv> hi
<milos_> can't copy some files from DVD(works on Windows). If I try to copy from command line, I get:Input/output error.  Against what should I report bug?
<afv> my evince crashes when opening some pdfs..
<afv> 0x00e153e9 in fetch_bilinear (pict=0x8c98850, x=246, y=474, width=47, buffer=0xb723abdc, mask=0xb723ac98, maskBits=4278190080) at ../../pixman/pixman-transformed.c:190 ....	../../pixman/pixman-transformed.c: No such file or directory.
<Tronic> milos_: See dmesg for details first.
<Tronic> milos_: If it is a movie DVD, it might be a copy protection that you are seeing.
<Tronic> I've seen that in a bunch of rental DVDs.
<milos_> Tronic: thnx, no it's my backup DVD :)
<nemo> milos_: what did you burn it with?
<Tronic> Still, see what it says in dmesg.
<nemo> and, if the dvd is damaged, reading it could be random
<nemo> dmesg would report that though
<Tronic> I/O error alone is not very helpful.
<Nq6> two will be included in Ubuntu 9.10? Pidgin and Empathy
<milos_> Tronic: ok, I'll try it now.
<alankila> hmmh. It appears that even with sreadahead system does little else than wait the disk
<nemo> aboSamoor: wow. yeah. that chart is pretty insane
<nemo> very abnormal
<milos_> nemo: it can't be damaged because it copy every file in windows.
<aboSamoor1> nemo: yeah, and I am suffering.
<alankila> For the record I just booted my box and it took 30 seconds, but I don't have this chart.
<nemo> aboSamoor1: looks like it might be related to mounting though
<nemo> aboSamoor1: which could block a ton of other things
<aboSamoor1> if anyone have problem with maximizing windows, check if maximus installed I just discovered that it makes my system crazy :)
<alankila> it is also interesting that early in the boot, on the initramfs, there is a sleep
<penguin42> alankila: They're normally to wait for devices that might take a few seconds to come along
<alankila> it's probably to allow udev to launch properly as it seems to be a short sleep only
<alankila> eww, sreadahead makes my head hurt.
<aboSamoor1> nemo: what I can check regarding mounting ?
<nemo> aboSamoor1: what mounts is it doing?
<nemo> any odd devices?
<nemo> aboSamoor1: anything in dmesg on mount issues?
<nemo> NFS maybe?
<nemo> aboSamoor1: dmesg, any output to console or logs from services...
<nemo> the usual
<aboSamoor1> nemo: my fstab http://pastebin.com/f440cec67
<alankila> it seems that sreadahead is completely useless to me. It just regenerated the pack during last boot and it took about 30 seconds then to boot, and now that I tried it with updated sreadahead data it was the same.
<alankila> but I think in my case it's postgresql that's hurting it. Something reads all zoneinfo files at startup and that's 628 files to bother with
<penguin42> ouch
<alankila> or well, some part of them... the /usr/share/zoneinfo has 1740 regular files
<milos_> Tronic: here is the output of dmesg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3965523c
<blackest_knight> aint the new log on flashy  once you get out of the terminal coz x broke again on an upgrade
<blackest_knight> is pulse fixed yet ?
<Toast> #join #kubuntu
<Toast> sorry
<Toast> I updated my kubuntu 9.10 test machine today, and it no longer starts KDE. Is this a known problem?
<James147> Toast: check if kwin is installed
<afv> how do i report a bug from here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pixman
<afv> i'm being always redirected to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs :|
<blackest_knight> Toast: it could be a problomatic upgrade i'm more ubuntu than kubuntu and my x was broken for the last few hours
<ali1234> afv: that page tells you how, if you read it
<Toast> James147:  kwin is not installed.
<afv> ali1234, "If for some reason you cannot file a bug through the Apport tool you can file one via Launchpad. ..."
<blackest_knight> fixed now just kept plugging with the upgrades and it finally works
<Toast> blackest_knight: is it working now?
<Toast> ok
<freenose> What's the name of pkg that contains ubuntu-bug?
<ali1234> afv: yes, two sentences after that
<blackest_knight> Toast: nvidia by any chance ?
<Toast> blackest_knight:  intel
<James147> Toast: then install it, hears others with that problem when upgrading
<afv> ali1234, lol.. i read all but skipped that sentence.. thanks :p
<Toast> ok... Will track down a network cable. I never understood why connecting the wireless network is done after the desktop loads, not before.
<aboSamoor1> I still don't have the new login theme ? any idea ?
<BluesKaj> aboSamoor1, condsider yourself lucky..no login page here :P
<aboSamoor1> BluesKaj: yeah, I am lucky. I am using ubuntu ;)
<BluesKaj> dunno if it has anything to do with the desktop environment
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-media/+bug/324700 << Anyone have ideas on what more could be done about this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324700 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control is missing system events sound adjustment" [Low,New]
<andresmh_> I was told that the fact that Pidgin's windows for new messages show up on TOP of any other window are a problem with my windows manager. I am running the latest version of compiz on Karmic. Any ideas on what to do?  I tried setting  Focus Prevention Level to Off, Low, High and Super High.
<aboSamoor1> BluesKaj: but what does that mean, my system is updated. now, if don't have login window this means that the updates messed the situation but nothing changed this seems weird
<penguin42> andresmh_: Your lucky, mine always end up underneath all the others....
<andresmh_> penguin42, hehe. switch computers? :P
<bjsnider> andresmh, if you right-click on the titlebar, is 'always on top" checked?
<BluesKaj> aboSamoor1, well, i don't have any audio and I had to renistall the nvidia driver from the tty in order to get X working
<BluesKaj> this updating is going downhill fast :)
<andresmh_> bjsnider, I right clicked on the title bar of the "Buddy List" and "always on top" is not checked.
<bjsnider> what about on a conversation window?
<andresmh_> bjsnider, yeah, it is also not checked.
<simontol> Hi I'm on Kubuntu Karmic but after today's upgrade KDM won't start automatically at boot
<bjsnider> andresmh_, are you using mutter, metacity, or compiz?
<andresmh_> Compiz
<simontol> logging in at tty and starting KDM with 'sudo kdm' works
<bjsnider> try clearing your compiz rules to defaults
<andresmh_> I think I am also using metacity, I am not sure on the relationship between metacity and compiz. I think metacity is in charge of the window decoration?
<BluesKaj> simontol, heh well you still have your video drivers at least
<bjsnider> andresmh_, is you switch over to mutter + gnome-shell, does the problem remain?
<simontol> BluesKaj : yes.. I can start X ;-)
<andresmh_> bjsnider, I am not sure how to switch over to that. Never heard of mutter :)
<bjsnider> mutter is the new replacement for metacity
<andresmh_> oh
<bjsnider> metacity 3
<andresmh_> if i go to Appearnce > Visual Effects > None, will that be switching to mutter+gnome?
<BluesKaj> simontol, . i think I had some media kernel modules stripped in the latest updates
<andresmh_> bjsnider, ^
<bjsnider> no
<Toast> Well, my problem is with KDM. It won't start. Starting KDE directly works fine. I'll leave it a couple of days and if it doesn't get better, I'll dig out the logs and file a bug.
<andresmh_> oh
<bjsnider> metacity is left in gnome 2.8 while mutter is an option
<bjsnider> you need to switch to mutter, and while you're at it, to gbnome-shell
<andresmh_> how do I switch?
<bjsnider> might as well get used to it now, because it will be mandatory next time around
<bjsnider> gnome-shell would be gbnome-shell --replace
<bjsnider> mutter i forget now
<andresmh_> so what is mutter in charge of? i am not sure i understadn what Gnome, Metacity, Compiz are in charge of. I just know Compiz has nice effects :)
<penguin42> andresmh_: metacity and compiz are 'window managers' (although I think compiz does a bit more) - they place the windows on the desktop, animate movements of them, allow you to drag them around and select where to put them, draw title bars etc
<penguin42> andresmh_: compiz does the pretty version if you have fancy 3D desktop effects, metacity does the plane version
<andresmh_> and Gnome?
<penguin42> andresmh_: It's just the name for the whole thing - I don't think there's an actual gnome program
<andresmh_> so I cannot be using metacity AND compiz, it's either metacity or compiz?
<arand> mutter is meant for the same thing as metacity and compiz right?
<penguin42> andresmh_: It has lots of bits to it; like the gtk libraries, dbus messaging system and a whole bunch of stuff built on top; yeh it's metacity or compiz
<penguin42> arand: I've not used mutter, but from the description of the package I'd say it's just another window manager
<andresmh_> I'm sill not getting osd notifications on new pidgin messages :-/ even after installing pidgin-libnotify
<penguin42> there are lots of them; things like fvwm, twm (yuch), kwin I think is KDE's
<arand> Gnome is kind of a blanket term for desktop appearance -management -applications
<penguin42> andresmh_: Yeh that I don't know why - I don't really know how that stuff works
<andresmh_> I think I am going to ubuntu-bug pidgin this probelm. I've spent like 3hrs trying to figure this out.
<andresmh_> penguin42, what do you have in Preferences > Interface > Conversation Window > Hide New IM conversations?
<nacho> hi
<andresmh_> hi nacho
<nacho> do you guys know how to activate adium themes in empathy?
<penguin42> andresmh_: 'Never'
<nacho> or ins't it activated the webkit support in the build?
<andresmh_> penguin42, I see.
<andresmh_> I just disabled compiz and now the new message window does not pop up on top!
<andresmh_> so it IS a compiz problem
<penguin42> andresmh_: Maybe!
<bjsnider> is the switch to the humanity icons permanent?
<bjsnider> that would be cool
<penguin42> andresmh_: Applications are supposed to ask the window manager to put windows in particular positions, but then the window manager can apply other rules as well - it's possible it's pidgin not getting the right instructions to the window manager; the two have to both play nicely
<test34> I added "/etc/init.d/rc.firewall" to /etc/rc.local, but it doesn't get executed at boot (my iptables rules stay empty)  is this normal?  both /etc/rc.local and /etc/init.d/rc.firewall are set +x
<test34> nevermind I think it's because I didn't include the absolute path
<Tronic> milos_: Is the disc supposed to have around 4 GB of data on it?
<Tronic> Hmm.. With DVD sector size of 2048, the limit is very close to 4 GiB and the position accessed is around 16 GB.
<Tronic> milos_: Try mounting it as iso9660 instead of udf (which is the default when both filesystem are available). This sometimes solves such issues.
<Tronic> Windows uses ISO-9660 by default, apparently.
<ripps> Okay, apt-get and aptitude stopped working, I just get segfaults now
<ripps> I even rebooted and the problem is still there, can someone help?
<ripps> Also, apport seems to freeze while uploading too. What's going on?
<ripps> backtrace shows that the problem might have do with libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7
<penguin42> ripps: Do you have an older version of the package that came from in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<andresmh_> I decided to submit a bug to compiz about the problem with Pidgin's new message windows showing up on top. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/437344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437344 in compiz "Compiz is always showing Pidgin's new message window on top of all the other windows. " [Undecided,New]
<ripps> penguin42: it comes from the apt package, correct? I can only find one version in my archives
<penguin42> ripps: Hmm, I was just thinking if you had an older version you could try downgrading it with dpkg -i
<ripps> penguin42: I have 0.7.21ubuntu1, what version do you have?
<penguin42> same here
<draconis> is it just me, or is keyserver.ubuntu.com down
<draconis> how can I add a key if the server is down
<yofel> draconis: I managed to get a key from it yesterday after a dozen timeouts...
<draconis> alternatively, how can I cause apt-get to ignore missing keys on a PPA repository
<ripps> penguin42: I reinstall apt using dpkg, and aptitude seems to work again!
<ripps> some file must have been corrupted
<penguin42> ripps: Hmmm that really shouldn't happen; a memtest probably wouldn't be a bad thing
<draconis> yofel: is there a way to just ignore it without getting yelled at by apt-get?
<yofel> not that i know of, but I'm no apt expert
<draconis> well, I guess I'll ask on #debian
<akio> I have an issue where the backlight fades in and out rapidly.
<ripps> draconis: everybody seems to be having trouble with keyserver.ubuntu.com, use keys.gnupg.net instead, it shares almost all the same keys
<draconis> ripps: oh, cool
<akio> Only at startup, can be fixed by switching to a VT and then back to X.
<draconis> well keyserver finally responded
 * yofel makes a note of keys.gnupg.net
<draconis> but thanks, I'll definitely note that
<draconis> by the way, I noticed the gdm-2.10 desktop manager breaks when trying to start
<commander_> i want ot sync my blackberry with ubuntu any ideas?
<akio> What would be the culprit on my issue? APM ACPI intel video drivers?
<penguin42> commander_: I know there is a program called barry
<penguin42> commander_: I've not tried it, but I think other things now hook into it
<draconis> it takes a while, but it displays a vague message about "vesa driver" ... wait.. I'm not using any vesa driver. It looks like it's reading Xorg.conf incorrectly
<akio> commander_, look for syncML
<commander_> can i do it via BT(bluetooth)?
<ripps> Does usplash work for anybody else, mine hasn't worked in weeks, even after I reinstalled my system.
<arand> ripps: You mean you never see it, yea, I get some boot messages instead also.
<ripps> arand: exactly
<draconis> I thought usplash was disabled on purpose for Karmic
<arand> Xsplash stays up a long while... which is kinda annoying since it has no progress indication...
<test34> at boot I get lots of errors like this: http://pastie.org/631838, but everything seems to work fine... any idea what's going on ?
<ripps> arand: that one of the things that kinda bug me. Yeah, ubuntu managed to get the system to startup to gdm much faster, but the real world boot up time hasn't changed much, instead of loading slower at boot and then having everything ready to go at gdm, it's pushed all the loading to take place after X has loaded.
<commander_> ok i downloaded it but where is it?
<test34> ripps, which is a bad thing I think.. if you walk away from the computer while it boots, you'd expect it to be almost done when you come back (just login)
<DanaG> grr, stupid dvd drive.... or rather, stupid HAL.
<draconis> ripps: well, it seems to boot incredibly fast on multicore
<DanaG> I press the eject button on the drive, and it just IGNORES me.
<draconis> DanaG: hal's gone. curse at devkit now
<test34> DanaG, unmount maybe?
 * Twigathy is currently doing a Netboot install in a VM so he can see if this NFS root fail is because of his dodgey setup or because udev hates him c_c
<draconis> well, hal was /supposed/ to be removed, but for some reason it's still running
<DanaG> ugh, devkit is  not smart enough to understand how to unmount the thing automatically before ejecting it.
<ripps> test34: I think most of the usb device stuff can be ignored, I get that too, but I doesn't seem to affect anything. If it really concerns you, file a bug report on it.
<DanaG> Try ejecting a cd drive (top-level) using palimpsest.
<milos_> Tronic: DVD is mounted as iso9660 automaticaly. Here is the output of 'mount | grep cdrom': /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,utf8,user=milos)
<ripps> draconis: well, I have a single core, so it seems that boot has been setup to load several things simultaneously, even after X has started, but since I have a single-threaded processor, it doesn't make any realtime difference between boot and desktop
<draconis> ripps: but no, boot time won't be significantly faster. do you know of any way to speed it up that Ubuntu's not doing?
<draconis> writing all the init scripts in asm isn't an option :P
<ripps> draconis: no, it just seems superficial to me....
<test34> ripps, what program would you associate this bug with ?
<ripps> test34: well, it seems to be logs coming from the kernel, so I'd start with just linux or linux-image and see where it goes from there
<test34> ok thanks ripps
<ripps> I thought they were going to rename 'software store' to 'software center' in the US and GB
<penguin42> Anyone any good with dbus ?
<penguin42> dbus-send in particular?
<ripps> penguin42: what are you trying to do?
<penguin42> ripps: I'm trying to read the daemon/AutomaticLoginEnable value from DisplayManager
 * penguin42 is following the hibernate code that doesn't lock screen for me in Karmic and trying to replicate bits
<draconis> the gnome guys really trashed GDM
<penguin42> but I can't seem to figure out the dbus-send magic to do that read
<ripps> I think they readded gdmsetup, but It's seems to freeze whenever I try to unlock. I guess it has broken polkit
<penguin42> ripps: Oh locking works for me, unlocking even works - it just doesn't lock during hibernate
<draconis> how could they readd gdmsetup?
<draconis> the configuration is far different and very limited
<ripps> oh, mine works today... guess my system was just being weird that day
<penguin42> draconis: They're switching it so gdm runs as a normal user session so in principal you can change all the things you can as a normal user
<penguin42> draconis: It's quite a change though
<penguin42> can someone try: dbus-send --system --dest=org.gnome.DisplayManager --type=method_call --print-reply --reply-timeout=20000 /org/gnome/DisplayManager/Settings org.gnome.DisplayManager.Settings.GetValue string:"daemon/AutomaticLoginEnable"        and tell me what they get back?
<Amaranth> penguin42: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.GdmSettingsBackendError.Code1: Key not found
<penguin42> thanks
<penguin42> thats the same as I get - I wonder how I'm supposed to do that
<dto> what do people suggest for ripping a DVD i own into an MPEG4 video file so that i can play it on my Walkman?
<akio> ffmpeg
<ripps> Is there a dbus gui or something, It's kinda hard to understand dbus without somekind of visual interpretation
<malnilion> Probably a silly question, but is there an easy way to disable xsplash after login via gdm?
<MTecknology> So - I'm trying to do a chroot but it's giving me chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<MTecknology> I tried to do 'chroot /mnt/sys /bin/bash'
<penguin42> that should work - assuming /bin/bash is a sane binary
<penguin42> MTecknology: try  file /mnt/sys/bin/bash
<guntbert> MTecknology: 32/64bit mismatch?
<MTecknology> /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
<penguin42> MTecknology: Now try that on /bin/bash
<MTecknology> btw - I'm trying to mount gentoo from an ubuntu live cd
<MTecknology> OH!
<MTecknology> I used the 32bit cd
<MTecknology> makes perfect sense now :P
<Amaranth> penguin42: That's how indicator-session does it, btw
<penguin42> Amaranth: That's my problem - I'm trying to follow the code in indicator-session which is refusing to lock screen on hibernate and the most obvious reason would be if it though gdm auto login was set
<penguin42> Amaranth: In that case why do we get the error key not found?
<Amaranth> penguin42: sprinkle the indicator-session code with printf and check .xsession-errors for the output
<penguin42> Amaranth: Is that just because the key isn't set it's not auto login?
<Amaranth> penguin42: If indicator-session fails to get an answer it defaults to gdm_auto_login = FALSE so...
<penguin42> Amaranth: Hmm OK, I'd kind of expected that flag to have just been set to false to be returned by the session manager
<Amaranth> penguin42: Have you played with d-feet?
<penguin42> what's that?
<Amaranth> lets you poke at dbus
<Amaranth> via GUI
<dto> how do I get dvd decryption support? with arista i get libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<penguin42> Amaranth: Oooh
<commander_> hey on Barry they say u need to use evolution but what if u use thunderbird to sync ?
<Amaranth> dto: sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<commander_> thunderbird is my default email client
<Amaranth> On Barry?
<penguin42> commander_: Again, I've not used it but I think it can be used by opensync
<dto> thanks :)
<commander_> ok well Pocketlabs is coming out with a alternative to barry but it in beta
<cdm10> pidgin back?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> packaging bug
<cdm10> thought so :)
<penguin42> Amaranth: So if I want the system bus what do I put in for the connect?
<penguin42> Amaranth: Do
<Amaranth> penguin42: cancel that, click on the file menu
<penguin42> Amaranth: Yeh just found it
<penguin42> Amaranth: That's pretty (it fusses and gives load of warnings and stuff) - but nice to dig around in
<penguin42> Amaranth: I don't suppose there is a preload/ltrace like thing for watching the dbus calls an app is making (or env variable to turn on some debug?)
<draconis> KDE has decided to start fading my screen to black
<draconis> when I log in, if compositing is enabled I never see anything. sometimes i see a glimpse of a desktop with compositing disabled
<markit> hi, kubuntu karmic, alpha5 installed and upgraded to alpha6, then rebooted. I don't have a graphical login, I have to login "textual" and then issue $ startx
<markit> any clue? I've done a reconfigure kdm, but nothing so far
<SandGorgon> which ethernet driver should I use for Broadcom 4401 - i'm compiling a custom kernel and I see that bcm4400 was not used on my stock kernel - anyone have an idea ?
<malnilion> Is there a way to install/configure gdm to look like this: http://d0od.blogspot.com/2009/09/karmic-gdm-design.html yet or is this just how it's going to look at a later date?
<penguin42> Grr - don't you hate it when bugs disappear as you are trying to debug them?
<guntbert> penguin42: don't worry, it will reappear ;-)
<penguin42> guntbert: Yeh - after I've forgotten where I was looking for it!
<virtuald> No doubt
<penguin42> still, it's an interesting trip through the land of dbus
<guntbert> penguin42: not necessarily - it may wait till you changed something completely different
<penguin42> yeh sneek back up on me while I'm not looking
<Jaymac> markit - you don't have to do that
<Jaymac> markit, just hit alt+f6
<Jaymac> i have the same issue
<penguin42> it looks like a fix for my bug got in by an update I pulled in earlier today - I've had this bug for months and it's one of those things it gets fixed on the same day I try and look at it
<o_portista17> i can't change the codification of the Amsn, in Options > 2º tab > Chose Codification, because there are all Deactivated, and i can't activate them...
<markit> Jaymac: but you have to do so every boot? btw, I'm trying to install directly alpha6 now, can't test your suggestion
<markit> btw, installer of alpha6 does not have anymore the textbox where you can test the keyboard, so bad
<Jaymac> markit - yeah i'm having to - any button press takes me to a terminal logon prompt
<Jaymac> so i hit alt + f6
<Jaymac> markit - let me know if a clean install works - i installed alpha 5 and have been upgrading
<markit> Jaymac: sure, I first try to reboot with "pure" alpha6, and then do an update/upgrade (well, I do a dist-upgrade)
<markit> Jaymac: I've rebooted alpha6 ("pure") and I've a graphical login now
<Jaymac> ok
<markit> btw, 2 problems so far
<markit> 1) after install the reboot stops needing a fdisk, because it finds itself "in the past" respect last mount
<markit> 2) I've forgot what was point 2... sigh
<markit> ah,yes, grub does not show other OS (I've M$crap in sda1)
<markit> you have to do something then it recongnizes.. usually the dist-upgrade does
<markit> priblems about signing key with aptitude update, I'm so tired of this karmic problem :(
<markit> Jaymac: mmm upgrade requires 278 packages to be upgraded, let's cross our fingers
<Jaymac> markit, good luck :)
<markit> I would prefer doing through ssh, with kdm switched off, but let's be risky ;)
<joaopinto> markit, for the lack of other OS grub problem you will need to install os-prober and re-run update-grub
<joaopinto> for 1), the upgrades fix it
<SKB> guys, how to edit time settings? 0o
<markit> Jaymac: after an upgrade, I've NO MORE graphical login :(
<Jaymac> weird
<markit> joaopinto: thanks, after the update "missing" os have shown again
<markit> anyone able to explain this problem?
<ali1234> kde?
<markit> yes, kde4
<ali1234> known bug, being fixed as we speak
<markit> ali1234: oh, so I could "resist" some days and have it fixed, or is a config fix that I could "fix myself"?
<ali1234> i think you can start kdm manually
<markit> ali1234: sure, but is a laptop of a gal friend of mine... no very "teckye"
<Jaymac> markit, oh yours is a kde problem?
<markit> techie
<Jaymac> markit, i'm getting the same issue on gdm
<ali1234> i'm not sure of a proper fix. none techie shouldn't be using karmic yet :P
<joaopinto> markit, installing karmic on a friend's laptop is not a good idea
<Jaymac> someone suggested it was something to do with the package linux-image-generic
<markit> Jaymac: yes, kde, I cited "kubuntu" distro at the beginning :)
<Jaymac> markit, i wasn't around then ;)
<markit> Jaymac: if you get the same issue in gdm, maybe is not kde related but probably will be fixed even sooner
<Jaymac> markit - google reveals a few others have the issue too
<Jaymac> trying to find a bug report in lp
<markit> mmm also sound broke :( "pure" alpha6 works much better than an uptodated one
<markit> so strange
<markit> maybe is a small bug affecting multiple things
<penguin42> markit: What you seeing?
<markit> penguin42: sorry,m what do you mean?
<penguin42> markit: Are you just landing at a text login?
<markit> penguin42: exactly, then I have to $ startx
<penguin42> markit: Oh, and doing startx works?
<markit> sure
<penguin42> oh OK, haven't seen anyone else have that on here
<markit> penguin42: do you have alpha5 or 6 upgraded to the latest of today?
<penguin42> markit: Yes
<markit> I try older kernel now (2.6.31-10 instead of -11) let's see
<markit> lets
<markit> urg, does not boot! strange
<Jaymac> i think this is us: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/430494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430494 in gdm "gdm upstart script fails to start gdm" [Medium,New]
<Jaymac> in the comments some people can start gdm by startx, others by restarting it or alt+f6/f7
<markit> Jaymac: upstart could affect kdm also, sure
<markit> wondering what is the sound problem, hope is related also
<Jaymac> what's your issue with sound? mine didn't work out of the box, but it was just a case of fiddling with a few outputs
<markit> Jaymac: booting with pure alpha6 works fine, after upgrade does not anymore, nor kmix is displayed
<markit> lsmod shows snd modules loaded though
<markit> and alsamixer seems ok
<Jaymac> output of aplay -l ok?
<cowbud> anyone else have the problem of amarok not playing sound?
<cowbud> oh snap it is mp3s what library am I missing for phonon to play that trash?
<cowbud> oh that's annoying
<cowbud> libxine-all-plugins wasn't installed
<cowbud> that fixed that problem, yay
<cowbud> I thought there were hooks to suggest things like that?
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-27
<cowbud> i.e. you don't have this do you want to install it.
<creative1412> guys what happend to the keying
<creative1412> 10min ago i did an update and ubuntu almost dead
<creative1412> i got to a shell to encribe the home dir :S
<pwnguin> crap happens
<DanaG> argh, can't tab-complete paths with spaces!
<pwnguin> http://rss.sciam.com/sciam/60secsciencepodcast <-- does this podcast work on anyone else's rhythmbox?
<pwnguin> i had someone on answers.lp.net claim it did, but i think they're smoking something -- they tried to blame it on codecs
<Nattgew> pwnguin: it adds it but the tracks fail to download
<pwnguin> okay, that's what i get.
<pwnguin> Nattgew: if you like, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/83874
<Nattgew> thanks
<pwnguin> 19:09:12) [0x8f0c408] [download_file_info_cb] rb-podcast-manager.c:735: file info query failed: HTTP Client Error: Forbidden
<urthmover> does anyone else have strange adobe flash stuff happening ...like being unable to fast forward a youtube video and buttons on the embedded player not functioning?
<urthmover> I'm using karmic 64bit  and the libflash*.so  flash 10a I believe
<CarlFK> is this why my display is 800x600?  (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default trident Screen 0".;         Using a default monitor configuration.
<drs305> urthmover: I just went to youtube and all the buttons worked fine for me. Alpha 10, 64-bit
<urthmover> hmm odd drs305
<urthmover> drs305: I'm on Alpha 10 64bit as well
<urthmover> and just cleaned up and reinstall the flash.so
<DanaG> weird... Wine now claims to have openal support... but I sure don't see it.
<DanaG> I Wine rightmark3dsoundbench, and it doesn't list any OpenAL devices at all!
<CarlFK> (--) TRIDENT(0): TFT Panel 1024x768 found
<CarlFK> TRIDENT(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<pwnguin> alpha 10?
<pwnguin> did i miss something?
<CarlFK> today's daily
<XVampireX> Hi
<drs305> pwnguin: No, we were discussing Flash. hehe
 * Twigathy arghs c_c
<Twigathy> apparently grub2 doesn't like the "nfsroot" option in a kernel line?!
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help me with this?: http://pastebin.ca/1580835
<XVampireX> I'm trying to upgrade to karmic koala
<XVampireX> Any chance of help?
<tormod> CarlFK, the fallback values for the sync ranges are very conservative, that's why you get 800x600. Older defaults were more generous and let 1024x768 through. There is no EDID, I presume? File a bug please.
<XVampireX> Nevermind, Aptitude (shell) helped me
<XVampireX> hmm, apt-get install what? :P
<DanaG> argh, the Ubuntu wine 1.1.30 package doesn't have  openal support.
<pwnguin> it also doesn't have libstc++ 5
<pwnguin> adios, UT
<kklimonda> libstdc++ is such a pita.. :/
<DBO> anyone here running karmic latest wanna help confirm a bug
<DBO> its relatively easy
<wastrel> i have koala
<DBO> install inotail
<DBO> and do
<DBO> inotail -f ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<DBO> and add a new bookmark in nautilus
<DBO> does inotail see the change
<wastrel> the answer is no
<wastrel> and yet when i cat the file, the bookmark is there
<wastrel> and now i have inotail hogging disk space on my computer :]
<DanaG> hmm, is it appending to the file, or completely rewriting it?
<DanaG> It's possible the file itself is replaced, and inotail is referring to the old file that no longer exists.
<DBO> its probably completely rewriting it
<wastrel> that sounds like something nautilus would do
<DBO> which makes it not a bug but hugely annoying
<DBO> GIO does it
<DBO> DanaG, thanks for pointing that out
<kklimonda> huh, anyone else hear a lot of "popping" from speakers lately?
<thiebaude> kklimonda, not mine
<thiebaude> just upgraded 1 hr ago
<kklimonda> dtchen: how can I debug a "pop" sound (I can't describe it in a better way) I get?
<kklimonda> dtchen:  I'm not sure if it's related to power_save=10 in any way but I haven't heard it a week ago so it's a new issue (for me at least)
<bjsnider> he appears tobe away from his computer
<kklimonda> as always lately ;/
<dk> hello people
<dk> i have the bug with agpgart
<dk> any idea about?
<Amaranth> DKcross: You mean the one where you end up with no 2D/3D acceleration in xorg?
<oldude67> hey, i just did a update and safe-upgrade and it is trying to get rid of all my gnome desktop,now is that normal or what..i aborted the upgrade.
<Nattgew> oldude67: what do you mean by gettintg rid of the gnome desktop? what exactly is it trying to remove?
<oldude67> hold on ill paste bin it.
<DKcross> Amaranth: yes
<DKcross> Amaranth:  any idea?
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/m15fbb1c1
<Amaranth> DKcross: I know a workaround but not a fix
<DKcross> Amaranth: oh you are of develop team?
<Amaranth> DKcross: More desktop than kernel though :)
<Nattgew> oldude67: it looks like you have some KDE installed... that may be why it's trying to remove Gnome stuff. But it's not removing Gnome entirely, just some programs. You can go back and install them after the upgrade if you need them.
<DKcross> Amaranth: ok, thanks for your support man
<Amaranth> DKcross: You don't want the workaround?
<Amaranth> oldude67: I wouldn't
<oldude67> Nattgew, well i dont actually use the gnome desktop just a lot of programs from gnome so i just installed the whole desktop.
<johnrobertt> can anyone tell me what kernel karmic is currently running?
<oldude67> Amaranth, im not going to.
<Amaranth> Oh, I see
<Nattgew> johnrobertt: 2.6.13-11
<Nattgew> I mean 31
<Amaranth> oldude67: Those are getting removed because you removed ubuntu-desktop
<DKcross> Amaranth: how?
<johnrobertt> thanks Nattgew
<oldude67> Amaranth, i never removed any desktops.
<Amaranth> oldude67: So aptitude sees that nothing depends on them and wants to remove them for you
<johnrobertt> cool, 31 has the support I need
<johnrobertt> :)
<oldude67> the only thing i did is add the lxde desktop cause of low amount of memory.
<Amaranth> DKcross: edit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and add intel_agp then another line with i915
<Amaranth> oldude67: If you use lxde but GNOME and KDE programs you don't save any memory
<oldude67> well actually i only use a couple and not all the time, they dont run constant.
<Amaranth> DKcross: Then update-initramfs -u
<Amaranth> DKcross: that one needs sudo
<oldude67> so when computer is idle it only uses about 60 meg of ram.
<Amaranth> oldude67: Do you use Firefox?
<oldude67> Amaranth, no i usually use opera.
<Amaranth> ok then
<Amaranth> oldude67: You clearly don't need our help, you seem to know what you're doing :)
<Amaranth> (plus I only support GNOME users)
<oldude67> Amaranth, if i had enough ram i would probably use gnome. maybe next week when i get paid again.
<Amaranth> oldude67: Do you use compiz with LXDE?
<oldude67> Amaranth, nope it would really bog down the system i only have 591 megs of ram installed after video.
<Amaranth> oldude67: Compiz doesn't use RAM, it uses Video RAM
<oldude67> Amaranth, my video is onboard intel.
<Amaranth> And how much of that it uses depends on your GPU, driver, and how many windows you use
<Amaranth> oldude67: Ok so compiz shouldn't use much video RAM either
<DKcross> Amaranth: ok and now?
<Amaranth> DKcross: reboot
<oldude67> Amaranth, i havent tried it now that they installed a new driver for me in the updates i got the other day.
<DKcross> i cant start gnome.. u know.
<DKcross> Amaranth: ok,
<DKcross> Amaranth: if i add the module intel-agp gnome start
<Amaranth> DKcross: heh
<DKcross> but without 2d and 3d
<oldude67> i turned on compiz and desktop affects...ill see if it makes a difference.
<DKcross> Amaranth:  you know?
<Amaranth> DKcross: Yeah, you need to unload intel_agp and i915 then load them again in the right order
<Amaranth> DKcross: which is why you need to reboot
<DKcross> yes i add th inte-agp to backlist and remove from modules
<DKcross> i will restart wait
<oldude67> Amaranth, so why would it want to delete the gnome settings if i never tried to remove any of the desktops i have installed?
<Amaranth> oldude67: the {u} means nothing depends on them
<Amaranth> oldude67: So an upgrade must have removed ubuntu-desktop
<oldude67> i see , ok thanks
<webbb82_> the ubuntu one synch daemon is killing my system preformance , on system monitor it says 99% cpu  and its not doing snything
<dk__> Amaranth:  sorry but nothing
<Amaranth> dk__: no idea then
<spirit-sight> can evolotion be removed with out effecting other programs?
<DKcross> but you have this bug?
<webbb82_> anyo ne els notice that ubuntu one synch daemon is hogging all the resoures
<Amaranth> DKcross: Apparently I don't have the same bug, no
<Nattgew> webbb82_: I had a lot of problems with that
<webbb82_> Nattgew: what did u do about it
<Nattgew> webbb82_: uninstalled it   ;)
<DKcross> i cant understand this bug
<DKcross> :) why agpgart fail..
<DKcross> Amaranth:  sorry but, u know what is apparmor?
<webbb82_> would it be sudo rm ubuntu-one
<Nattgew> webbb82_: I did a sudo aptitude purge ubuntuone-client
<DKcross> i have other bug, with apparmor and firefox
<Amaranth> DKcross: Yeah, apparmor is a security framework like selinux
<Amaranth> DKcross: That's not a bug, it's intentionally not loading the firefox one because it slows down the boot
<Nattgew> webbb82_: but you reminded me I've intended to try it out again, so I'm installing now...
<DKcross> ok i understand i know a bit of SElinux
<DKcross> ohh ok Amaranth thanks, now i know
<webbb82_> maybe i have a old version
<DKcross> Amaranth: i have acer aspire one, i rember that have intel g945
<Amaranth> DKcross: gm965 here, that might be it
<DKcross> you have the same?
<DKcross> ah ok
<DKcross> gm 965
<oldude67> DKcross, i have the same video, what seems to be happening?
<DKcross> sorry i cant understand, my english is like baby :\ .. what do you mean?
<DKcross> oldude67: ?
<DKcross> you have the same, but the other?
<oldude67> DKcross, im running the same video card as you, what is the problem?
<DKcross> ah ok
<DKcross> well... i cant start the video, between  start and gnome is the problem
<DKcross> with the module agpgart
<oldude67> hold on a sec and let me see if i can find the fix i used that i added to grub.
<Amaranth> probably nomodeset
<DKcross> the problem is the grub?
<DKcross> i cant update the grub and  one more time write update-initrams
<DKcross> ready
<leftyfb> so I have karmic installed on a machine at work. Starting on Friday after some updates the grub splash was just a single b&w ubuntu logo in the middle of a black background then it went right to gdm. This looked really nice. This weekend I installed karmic on a desktop and laptop at home but neither show that but do show a bunch of txt on the screen while booting , then to gdm. Any ideas?
<oldude67> DKcross, take a look at this post. it might help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221654
<DKcross> oldude67:  i cant, i dont have server x running
<DKcross> :{
<Amaranth> leftyfb: usplash is disabled unless you use encrypted disks (because then usplash has to ask for the password)
<Amaranth> leftyfb: The idea is for X/gdm to start fast enough to not need usplash anymore although this is not really happening
<leftyfb> Amaranth: I don't have an encrypted disk at work
<leftyfb> the usplash is much nicer than the cryptic txt on the screen during boot. Most people would think something was wrong
<hifi> I did, actually
<DKcross> for me karmic is more slow that jaunty
<hifi> I was pretty sure something was broken when I saw upstart booting stuff instead of eye candy
<DKcross> but I'm not sure if because i have bugs with intel
<hifi> so, should upgrade from jaunty to karmic work?
<Amaranth> DKcross: It's slower in general to boot
<webbb82_> any luck with ubuntu one  mine still is eating all my cpu
<Amaranth> DKcross: Unless you have an SSD
<arand> Does anyone here know if it's possible to force reinstalltion of libc6 on a seriously broken system using a chroot (seems like dpkg is in a state os mess as well) so could you somehow use the dpkg on the "host" system?
<Amaranth> webbb82_: just kill it
<mjbrooks> Amaranth, it's a nice idea in theory, but recent updates have slowed my boot from ~0:30 to ~!:10
<Amaranth> leftyfb: I imagine usplash will be back on by RC
<leftyfb> Amaranth: how do I enable it? It's already installed by default
<Amaranth> mjbrooks: Don't go by what bootchart says, it is hacked to run 45 seconds after gdm starts
<Amaranth> leftyfb: I forget
<mjbrooks> Amaranth, I'm not, I'm counting it
<DKcross> well... but is more slow that jaunty
<hifi> here goes nothing, from jaunty to karmic
<cowbud> you shall DIE
<hifi> I shall?
<cowbud> eh probably not
<maddhat> is there really a significant boot time decreast noticed in karmic?
<hifi> I hope my desktop wont freeze during upgrade
<hifi> it has a bad habit to do so with synaptics/update manager
<cowbud> maddhat: do you boot constantly?
<maddhat> cowbud: ya.. on my laptop
<spirit-sight> I get a error of apparm /disabled: fire-fox 3.5 or something like this when I boot, is this suppose to be there and if not how do I fix the issue
<cowbud> maddhat: sleep doesn't work?
<spirit-sight> some thing about profile
<DKcross> spirit-sight: me too, but Amaranth  say, this is not bug is normal..
<spirit-sight> my other question is why does Grub take as long as the system to boot ?
<DKcross> me too!:o spirit-sight  what is your computer, i have acer aspire one
<spirit-sight> from the time it says loading grub to the menu it takes as long as from hiting the option to the time it brings the desktop up
<spirit-sight> HP
<maddhat> cowbud: sometimes, but sleep can be annoying because half the time wifi wont kick back on and even doing it manually takes about 20 seconds to work its magic. so sometimes i prefer rebooting. got an answer to the original question?
<DKcross> spirit-sight: i think that is more slow that jaunty
<Amaranth> maddhat: My boot time doubled in karmic
<maddhat> Amaranth: darn :-/
<Amaranth> Jaunty would get to X (end of the boot) in 15-17 second while Karmic will get to X in the same amount of time but is still booting at that point so gdm shows up later
<DKcross> i think that karmic boot two times
<Amaranth> and the total boot time is like 30 seconds
<webbb82> ok i need some advice im useing cairo dock and when i log out and then back in cairo dock will start but it is invisable i can right click onn it to get the menu but i have to close it the reopen to see it
<maddhat> Amaranth: i see. what hardware is that on?
<DKcross> for me xsplashy is the problem:S
<Amaranth> maddhat: Macbook4,1
<Nattgew> can I install grub to a hard drive I'm running from or do I have to do it from a livecd?
<pwnguin> it would probably be wise to have a rescue disc around
<Nattgew> well I have two installations of karmic on two partitions... and grub looks at the grub.cfg on the wrong partition...
<dtchen> kklimonda: depends when you hear the pop
<kklimonda> dtchen: few seconds after I stop playing music, then again, again and again when I start playing again.. the pops in between are irregular and may be that something just plays some silent/non-existent sound
<Nattgew> is there any way to change which partition grub looks to for its config?
<kklimonda> dtchen: yes, yay me and my awesome audio triaging skills ;}
<kklimonda> i seriously feel like an idiot when it comes to audio on linux..
<dtchen> kklimonda: ok, so it's probably power_save=10
<dtchen> kklimonda: try: sudo alsa force-unload && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel power_save=0
<dtchen> kklimonda: which codec? (head -6 /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<dtchen> Codec: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
<dtchen> well, without the stray paste line
<kklimonda> Codec: Analog Devices AD1984
<dtchen> ah, ok. yeah, i have that one queued
<kklimonda> ok, thanks
<dtchen> unfortunately some codecs have worse documentation...
<kklimonda> :)
<dtchen> are you no 32-bit or 64-bit?
<dtchen> on*, rather
<kklimonda> 32
<dtchen> ok, that's easier to build since i've already got half the kernel built
<test34> how can I see the error messages generated from empathy? if I start it from the console, it gets automatically started in the background and doesn't show anything
<DKcross> Amaranth,  hello
<DKcross> the bug is with other kernel
<cdm10> i noticed that the authorizations manager doesn't seem to be listing everything it should... is it just me?
<DanaG> oh yeah, stupid broken go7007 driver... it'
<DanaG> it's blocking the vanilla-kernel auto-builds.
<DanaG> s/lock/reak/
<DanaG> er, technically, "s/loc/rea/ would do it, too.  =P
<DanaG> block -> break
<cdm10> heh
<DanaG> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/BUILD.LOG
<pwnguin> huh. apparently liferea supports xslt natively
<Dr_Willis> Howdy all.
<Dr_Willis> I think i might of noticed somthing odd with the 'flash drives not auto mounting issue' ive been having..   I just want to ask you that DONT have an issue.. 'when you remove your flash drive, do you use the Unmount or Eject Menu item?
<bullgard4> How can I deinstall all games?
<Dr_Willis> fire up package manager and start looking/removing I guess.
<Dr_Willis> I wish the package manager system had a bigger/better 'tagging type support feature'
<pwnguin> debtags?
<test34> darthanubis, are you a bot?
<hifi> wat, karmic tells me my hard drive is failing
<hifi> "DISK FAILURE IS IMMINIENT"
<test34> bullgard4, use synaptic and click "Games and Amusement", sort by install state and uncheck all installed games
<cdm10> sweet, karmic monitors SMART?
<hifi> seems so
<cdm10> hifi: in all seriousness, though, that sucks... how old is your drive?
<hifi> SMART data tells me my Reallocated Sector Count is *high*
<test34> hifi, good luck
<hifi> it's a maxtor, thats perfectly normal ;)
<hifi> threshold is 63, current count is 636, ouch
<hifi> but the good thing is the upgrade went well from jaunty to karmic
<hifi> but I also think my boot time doubled
<bullgard4> test34: Very good! --  Thank you very much for your help.
<bullgard4> hifi: My boot time did not double. It rather became less.
<cwillu_at_work> hifi, um
<hifi> first boot after upgrade could take longer?
<cwillu_at_work> hifi, I would strongly suggest leaving your computer turned off until you can buy a new harddrive, and then backing everything up to that drive
<cwillu_at_work> hifi, it could take longer, or it could just be taking longer because of read retries due to the reallocated sectors
<hifi> no worries, this is not my main desktop
<test34> good tip cwillu...
<hifi> I run synergy client and urxvt on it
<cwillu_at_work> well, as long as we can trust you to prefix any bug reports with "my drive is known to be failing, but..."
<cwillu_at_work> hifi, take a look at xpra
<cwillu_at_work> not a synergy replacement, but if you do networked applications at all, it'll be interesting
<cwillu_at_work> it's basically screen for x apps
<hifi> kind of cool
<hifi> btw. I suppose there are no automagic tool in karmic to "move" your system to a new drive?
<cdm10> dd :)
<hifi> that wouldn't work with different drive geometries that well :p
<test34> cwillu_at_work, does it do the same as ssh -X
<cdm10> hifi: geometries? come on, we're in the 21st century :)
<cdm10> hifi: I dd, then use parted to resize the partitions to fill the new drive.
<cwillu_at_work> test34, it works with ssh -X, in a better way :)
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., it survives disconnects
<cwillu_at_work> ... and x restarts
<test34> cool
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., you can start xchat in xpra, and then when the irssi people starting going all 'omg, I can use screen', you can slap them down
<hifi> cdm10: what if the target drive is somewhat smaller
<bullgard4> This is a newly bought computer. Has the procedure to install initramfs changed compared to Hardy?
<cdm10> hifi: resize the partition before dding
<Tronic> hifi: You should compare normalized value to threshold. If normalized value is lower than threshold, you are in trouble.
<test34> hehe cwillu
<Tronic> The last value displayed is the raw value (e.g. sector count).
<cwillu_at_work> hifi, if the new drive is bigger than the original, a simple dd if=/dev/old of=/dev/new bs=65536 will work fine
<cwillu_at_work> you can resize the partition later
<cdm10> cwillu_at_work: apparently the new one is smaller... so I told him to resize first, then dd it.
<cwillu_at_work> alternatively, if you keep all your personal data in your home directory, a fresh install + backing up your home directory will suffice to bring your settings across
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> well
<cwillu_at_work> no
<cwillu_at_work> NO
<cdm10> cwillu_at_work: will that blow something up?
<cwillu_at_work> you just suggest he resize a disk that's known to be faulty!? :p
<cdm10> shit, good point.
<cdm10> forgot about that element of the problem.
<cwillu_at_work> just make the new filesystem, and then use rsync -vax to backup the whole thing
<cwillu_at_work> you'll need to install grub as well, but that's fairly straightforward
<hifi> http://hifi.iki.fi/karmic-smart.png thats like, bad
<cwillu_at_work> and then you'll have the exact same system, with all the hd capacity :)
<cdm10> hifi: ...ouch. like, a lot.
<cwillu_at_work> hifi, ^ read the above stuff :p
<hifi> don't sweat too much, I have no sensitive data on this drive nor do I care too much
<Jordan_U> hifi: Partimage is probably what you want
<DanaG> My boot time DID seem to increase after the upstart changes.
<DanaG> A whole lotta' thrashing going on.
<Jordan_U> hifi: That way you don't have to resize first
<DanaG> High disk usage, low throughput.
<cdm10> DanaG: perhaps a fresh install would treat you better?
<Dr_Willis> They still havent fixed that 'Disk Failure is innmnent' warning yet?
<DanaG> I'd have to re-customize all my stuff I've customized.
<cdm10> DanaG: oh no :)
<DanaG> actually, read the scrollback... this guy's drive really does seem to be failing.
<cdm10> DanaG: how much is your system customized byond your home folder?
<hifi> Dr_Willis: fixed?
<Dr_Willis> hifi:  ive had it warn on drives with no errors.
<DanaG> hmm, some HAL FDI files, some Xorg tweaks, dnsmasq, and stuff.
<Dr_Willis> but yours actually might BE a warning toheed.
<cdm10> does the disk failure warning pop up automatically or do you have to view in palimpsest?
<Dr_Willis> it tends tobe a little too alarmist
<Jordan_U> cdm10: Automatically
<hifi> cdm10: the icon is automagic
<cdm10> nice.
<cdm10> although could scare the crap out of people unnecessarily
<Dr_Willis> i dont even have that icon any more... not sure how it vanished or is restarted
<cdm10> didn't Google do some big study on drive failure and discover that SMART was pretty much useless?
<Dr_Willis> cdm10:  thats what i got from the google study also
<DanaG> worst. name. ever.  google for define:palimpsest.
<Dr_Willis> of coruse when ya got 10000+ drives  you can afford to replace ones that get flagged as  suspect..
<Teclys> what's the quickest way to update from alpha 3 to alpha 6?
<cdm10> Teclys: run automatic updates?
<cdm10> i mean... not to say that self-diagnosis is completely useless... but apparently SMART doesn't do it too well.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: I don't see the problem, it's not apt but it's not GIMP :)
<Teclys> cdm10 is that just apt-get update?
<Dr_Willis> I have more issues with cd/dvd/burners then i do with hard drives....
<cdm10> Teclys: no. it isn't.
<Dr_Willis> Those things just dont seem to last/work well any more for me
<cdm10> Teclys: run the Update Manager in System>Administration
<DanaG> It's "Erased Parchment".
 * DanaG installs gnome-disk-utility
<cdm10> Teclys: if for some reason you don't have a GUI, I'll tell you the command.
<Teclys> ahh there we go, thank you
 * DanaG hits alt-f2 and tries to run...
<DanaG> gnome-disk-utility.
<DanaG> What?  It doesn't exist?
<DanaG> Didn't I just install it?
<Teclys> be right back
<DanaG> =P
<Dr_Willis> its not here either DanaG
<DanaG> that's because it's not really gnome-disk-utility.  It's an erased parchment.
<DanaG> I literally had to dpkg --listfiles gnome-disk-utility, to find out the danged executable name.
<Dr_Willis> and what is the executable name?
<draconis> has anyone used "getlibs"? there has got to be a way to tack on dependency resolution to that
<cwillu_at_work> draconis, what's the context?
<draconis> well, I'm trying to install a 32-bit application. one that has "soft" dependencies
<cdm10> is anyone else experiencing constant indicator-session crashes?
<draconis> don't even mention ia32-apt-get. it's so broken it's not funny (even on Jaunty)
<DanaG> Dr_Willis: the exectuable name is "palimpsest".
<draconis> cwillu_at_work: apparently there was supposed to be some new multilibs support in Karmic. but that would have held the release back
<cwillu_at_work> draconis, might find a ppa with the support then
<Amaranth> There is no PPA afaik
<cwillu_at_work> really?
<Amaranth> It requires dpkg and apt changes
<cwillu_at_work> what's the project name?
<draconis> ehhhh? you can't support multilib with a package
<Teclys> cdm10, there was some problem with update-manager so i reinstalled it and now everything is working. thank you
<cdm10> Teclys: alright.
<draconis> Amaranth: it also requires repository changes, which won't happen due to Debian not adding support for half a decade
<Amaranth> Trying to find the spec now
<Amaranth> draconis: no repo changes iirc
<draconis> oh, then you mean I could tack it on myself?
<Amaranth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<draconis> IIRC, that's dead
<Amaranth> draconis: No, just delayed
<Amaranth> draconis: It was the one planned for karmic
<draconis> well, I have seen delayed support in Debian (it never did happen)
<draconis> notice the control fields, and the filesystem layout. that would require changes to ALL packages
<Amaranth> but not all at once
<draconis> Amaranth: any idea if this will get added to Ubuntu+2/+3/+4?
<draconis> or is there no timeframe
<Amaranth> the spec was explicitly designed to _not_ require a flag day
<draconis> oh, good
<Amaranth> draconis: The initial plan was to have enough of it implemented to get rid of ia32-libs in time for karmic but didn't make it so I suspect we'll have it in lucid or lucid+1
<draconis> I mean, as the years go by less and less people even need to run 32-bit apps
<Amaranth> draconis: someone will probably always need it
<draconis> the armel cross-compiling stuff might still be useful, but I'm not aware that's a big Ubuntu priority
<Amaranth> draconis: and with this spec as long as we have x86 releases we have amd64 multiarch pretty much for free
<draconis> yeah, true
<Amaranth> draconis: ubuntu is getting big into arm
<cdm10> is it just me or is the firefox 3.5 icon in karmic somehow uglier than the old firefox 3.0 icon?
<cdm10> i mean, it's the same design, but there's SOME issue with how it's being drawn that I can't put my finger on.
<draconis> I haven't seen any popular ARM netbooks, unfortunately
<Dr_Willis> They exist ? ie not seen an ARMnetbooks yet
<Dr_Willis> I did see some web site that had some arm type portables but i lost the URL.
<Amaranth> cdm10: That's the new upstream icon
<cdm10> Amaranth: ...why is it uglier?
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: you can buy the touchbook
<Amaranth> cdm10: They made it shinier
<Amaranth> cdm10: and more 3D
<cdm10> Amaranth: but there's some drawing issue.
<Amaranth> cdm10: It looks _awesome_ at larger sizes
<Amaranth> cdm10: screenshot
<cdm10> one sec
<Dr_Willis> for the4 cost/size/battery life  of some of theese new netbooks ive seen..  its almost cheaper to just get a small laptop.
<cdm10> bug 436410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436410 in firefox-3.5 "Icon for Firefox 3.5 is lower quality than for 3.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436410
<cdm10> Amaranth: there ya go
<Amaranth> cdm10: pretty sure that's just the design
<cdm10> Amaranth: you don't think something looks a bit off about it?
<Dr_Willis> now what if the reply is ' err... its the same image ' :)
<Amaranth> cdm10: I think the firefox lost some weight and got a coat of varnish
<cdm10> :-/ okay. somehow it looks less sharp.
<Amaranth> cdm10: That's because they took some of the detail out of the tail and made it shiny so the details that are there are hard to see at small sizes
<cdm10> ok.
<Dr_Willis> lets see.. yes. My one drive is flagged as  'DIsk has many bad sectors' but how many is many?
<Amaranth> cdm10: it's optimized for sitting on your desktop or in your dock (windows and OS X)
<cdm10> aha. yeah, not so great as a tiny panel icon.
<cdm10> Amaranth: what's the procedure for withdrawing my report? mark as invalid?
<Amaranth> cdm10: yeah
<Dr_Willis> Grr.. netbook keeps looseing wireless connection.. then when it connects its at 100%
<Dr_Willis> and its right  above the router. in the uppstairs room
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Directional antenna or interference?
<hifi> software store was renamed to software center?
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Right above the router with a high gain antenna is a bad place to be
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  well above about 8 ft and to the left about 4
<Dr_Willis> then it shoes 100%   then it stops... then it comes back
<Dr_Willis> Moved the thing downstairs and it still dident reconnect.. so i got out the wire cable :) heck with wireless
<Dr_Willis> One of these days i need tomove the wireless ruter upstairs.. but thats too much hassle for now
<DBO> dtchen, are you here?
<bullgard4> In Hardy there was a folder /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/ . Where is the equivalent folder in Karmic?
<tgpraveen> !info libtheora
<ubottu> Package libtheora does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen> !info theora
<ubottu> Package theora does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen> !info lintheora-1
<ubottu> Package lintheora-1 does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen> :-(
<bullgard4> !info Documentation
<ubottu> Package Documentation does not exist in karmic
<Adapter> moin catweazle
<catweazle> moin Adapter
 * Blizzerand__ yawns
<Blizzerand__> Don't tak me wrong but I feel much comfortable with Add/remove programs that using Ubuntu Store . Ubuntu Store gives an old look lol
<Dr_Willis> I foumnd the add/remove to be annoying..
<Dr_Willis> Thjeres a Ubuntu Store? where? :) i must have overlooked it
<catweazle> Software Center
<catweazle> renamed;)
<Dr_Willis> 'Ubuntu software store' there it is. :)
<Blizzerand__> catweazle : But I find it named Ubuntu Software Store in Alpha 6
<catweazle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-store/+bug/436648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436648 in software-store "[UserInterface Freeze Exception]Change name of software-store to software center" [High,In progress]
<eagles0513875> strangeness prevails in karmic
<Blizzerand__> Of all my experiences with linux I've tried Add/Remove programs only once . I'm always with the terminal .
<ripps> Blizzerand__: I spend about 60% of my time in the linux terminal, so I never used those graphical apt tools, but It's nice to have something to show my parents how easy it is to use.
<Blizzerand__> ripps : those gui's are damn slow ,even Synaptic . I consider myself as a fast typist (lol :D) and decided to use the terminal . In fedora its much more easy as you only have to type yum instead of sudo apt-get
<pwnguin> it would be nice to have screenshots
<Machtin> sudo apti<tab> isn't too long i guess.
<bullgard4> When starting Karmic, in the last (white) line appears a circular light blue symbol (applet) showing a man with outstreched arms. What information is this symbol to convey?
<ripps> Blizzerand__: y'know, you can add aliases to your .bashrc. I use apt-upate as an alias for `sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade`
<pwnguin> bullgard4: that you're using kubuntu?
<bullgard4> pwnguin: No, I am using GNOME.
<ripps> bullgard4: you talking about the gdm login screen, I think that might be the accessiblilty options
<ripps> light blue is common color to signify handicap help
<bullgard4> ripps: What is the associated program or DEB program package?
<ripps> bullgard4: a number of applications... why?
<bullgard4> ripps: Because I'd like to learn more about this feature of an Ubuntu Karmic computer.
<ripps> it's probably related to at-spi, but I'm not really sure
<manshoon> Just built a new computer and installed alpha 6 but periodically (every few hours or so) the whole system locks up and I have to do a hard reboot.  How can I find out whether its the kernel or the hardware messing up?
<manshoon> I so far have not found anything in the logs, but I dont dig through the alot so Im not sure what Im looking for
<manshoon> its an intel i5 quad core. so this would be the 64-bit version, although i do have the 32 libs installed
<blueglasses> mornin'
<blueglasses> I'm running karmic, and some of the repos failed, like virtualbox, boxee, and .... let me check
<Dr_Willis> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-source, virtualbox-ose-guest-utils, virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 (and 3 others)
<Dr_Willis> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.6-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6268 kB, installed size 24516 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<Dr_Willis> be sure 'universe' repo is enabled
<blueglasses> I think its enabled, but maybe its wrong, I think I have the ppa for sun or something
<blueglasses> dropbox repos also dont work
<blueglasses> !find dropbox
<ubottu> File dropbox found in calendarserver, libtemplate-perl, libtemplate-perl-doc, tkgate-data, xapian-omega
<Dr_Willis> ppa's  and other repos may or may not be updated for Karmic
<Dr_Willis> i would stick with the official ubuntu repos only at this time
<blueglasses> shoud I upgrade to lynx? lol I just wanted to use Quickly
<blueglasses> !quickly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickly
<blueglasses> !find  quickly
<blueglasses> !find quickly
<ubottu> Found: quickly, quickly-ubuntu-template
<blueglasses> apparmor tels-me its disabling firefox at boot, is this normal?
<Amaranth> blueglasses: It's not disabling firefox
<Amaranth> blueglasses: It's telling you the firefox profile for apparmor is disabled
<blueglasses> exactly
<Amaranth> Because it slows the boot way down
<blueglasses> but jaunty also had the apparmor (for 3.0) ...
<blueglasses> and has a quick boot
<Amaranth> Yes, it was broken
<Amaranth> the 3.5 one, I mean
<Amaranth> It's not something you should file a bug for
<blueglasses> ok
<blueglasses> will karmic be realeased or witll repos go directly to lucid?
<blueglasses> *will
<mjbrooks> blueglasses, huh?
<gosia> hi, i have a problem, i updated to karmic yestarday and now i cannot see login box after restart
<gosia> im using kubuntu
<gosia> so there should be kdm login screen
<gosia> and i can only see text mode
<gosia> i can login and startx
<gosia> and everything is ok
<mjbrooks> ah
<gosia> but what do i have o do to make kdm running every time
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure what apparmour even does
<Dr_Willis> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<mjbrooks> gosia, log on
<gosia> mjbrooks i did
<mjbrooks> gosia, edit /etc/init/kdm.conf
<blueglasses> apparmor sets permitions to apps
<mjbrooks> gosia, sudo nano /etc/init/kdm.conf
<blueglasses> like chroot?
<gosia> mjbrooks it is empty
<gosia> ok it is not
<mjbrooks> gosia, good
<mjbrooks> whew
<mjbrooks> gosia, on line 16... at the end, where it says "/usr/sbin/kdm"
<mjbrooks> gosia, change that to "/usr/bin/kdm"
<mjbrooks> gosia, save your changes and reboot
<gosia> ok should i chceck now?
<gosia> ok lets give it a try
<gosia> thanks in advance
<mjbrooks> gosia, welcome
<eagles0513875> humm this is strange
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, you're strange  ;P~
<eagles0513875> O_O
 * Dr_Willis reads up on apparmour
<eagles0513875> no kde is working again but haging on login
<mjbrooks> o_O
<eagles0513875> nm its working
<Dr_Willis> its not like 'chroot' its a different way :) it can aparently do similer tasks.
<blueglasses> yep, but it starts at boot
<Dr_Willis> it can do a Jailbash it seems -> http://bodhizazen.net/aa-profiles/bodhizazen/ubuntu-9.10/usr.local.bin.jailbash
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, I hate logon hags.... they're atrocious
<eagles0513875> ya but normally sometimes when i remove .kde it fixes it
<eagles0513875> well in this case
<Dr_Willis> Intro to apparmor http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008906
<eagles0513875> a simple vm reset ficed it
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, what are you doing in that thing to cause so much trouble?!
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: its the normal updates that cause me the trouble
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, stop updating!!'
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: Think SELinux but for mortals
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: i use my vm to test updates prior to updating my laptop
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, find a nice quiet spot in the update cycle and leave well enough alone!!!  lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: i dont care i like to fix stuff and if necessary file bugs to help fix and improve the next release
<Dr_Willis> seems like an apparmor rule for wine - may be a good thing. :) but that may be a lttle harder to do
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, pre-testing for a test system is silly
<blueglasses> anyone: is it possible to run moblin on virtualbox with a intel E5200? I cant make it work
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, grab those bugs by the horns blind like a man!
<Amaranth> blueglasses: You need OpenGL
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: i need to get my programming skills up to snuff and fix things meself lol
<Dr_Willis> I recall there being some info on moblin and vmware on the moblim pages
<blueglasses> I have openGL, I think,... it complains about processor capabilities
 * mjbrooks rebeer... bah, better make that a single malt!
<blueglasses> I guess E5200 is not a good virtualization processor... :(
<eagles0513875> blueglasses: check your bios there is a feature in them that enables virtualization support
<eagles0513875> make sure that is enabled
<blueglasses> i think its enabled by default
<Dr_Willis> I would CHECK
<blueglasses> ok
<Dr_Willis> because no mater if you think its 'default'or not.. :) you dont KNOW.
<blueglasses> reboot needed :P brb
<gosia> mjbrooks - that helped, thx a lot
<gosia> on emore issue
<bullgard4> [IBM-Thinkpad T43, Ubuntu Karmic] If I close the lid and re-open it, the screen will be dark. How to analyze this? I did Alt+SysRq+E, Alt+SysRq+U, (a flickering screen image appeared), Alt+SysRq+I (a centered frozen cursor appears on a black background) and rebooted. I cannot see an error message in dmesg. What
<eagles0513875> bullgard4: if that is a bug already filed you would need more information
<gosia> i have no usplash only text on black screen - that while powering up my laptop, when i switch it off, everything is ok - i can see nice kubuntu usplash
<bullgard4> eagles0513875: Why do you use an if clause?
<eagles0513875> bullgard4: i dont know if you are linking that from already filed bug or not
<bullgard4> eagles0513875: I am not linking anything at the moment. My question was: "How to analyze this?"
<eagles0513875> bullgard4: im not sure how one would ot be honest
<ytco92> hello
<bullgard4> eagles0513875: What do you mean by "ot"?
<eagles0513875> to
<bullgard4> eagles0513875: Ah, ok. --  Thank you for commenting.
<eagles0513875> bullgard4: the only thing i have noticed
<eagles0513875> in regards to a bug like that is there is something odd with x or something as i have some interesting issues with kde sometimes the login screen loads sometimes im dropped down to a tty console
<eagles0513875> its hard to pinpoint to be honest
<eagles0513875> ill be back
<ripps> okay... I removed software-store, but I still have it's icons in Applications and Administration
<mjbrooks> I find it odd that in KDE, many times when I open a program it's location in the task bar gets inserted before applications that were launched well before it
<blueglasses> Dr_Willis, virtualization technology doesn't show on my bios, I'm using an Asus P5N73AM, maybe I need a bios upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> i doubt if a bios upgrade would do much. Could be a feature they just decided to not enable.
<Dr_Willis> to save a fes $
<blueglasses> I can run win7 on virtualbox thow
<blueglasses> its one of the cheaper processors
<blueglasses> but fast :)
<blueglasses> my board manual says the board has that option, but it doesnt show
<blueglasses> I have C1 disabled on bios, does it has anything to do with virtual capabilities?
<blueglasses> systeminfo says the processor has this flags supported fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm
<mjbrooks> I will not be tempted by updates.... I will not be tempted by updates.... I will not be tempted by updates.... I will not be tempted by updates....
 * Dr_Willis sneaks into mjbrooks 's machine and does a dist-upgrade
<mjbrooks> aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mjbrooks> lol
<mjbrooks> Dr_Willis, at the speed and latency comcast has been giving me lately, if it breaks anything I'll be able to upgrade to Lucid Alpha 3 5 minutes after it finishes
<mjbrooks> though I'm starting to wonder if there isn't something going on with the network stack
<mjbrooks> I'm lucky if I'm somewhere in the 100-200kb/s on Karmic, but at the very same time I can pull a download on another device at 2-3Mb/s
<mjbrooks> 3374B/s right now... sigh
<blueglasses> I have an issue with usb device on boot (karmic) is this normal?
<mjbrooks> depends on the "issue"
<blueglasses> i think its a "cant connect to device" issue
<blueglasses> I'll check the log
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, what did you break now?
 * mjbrooks pre-emptive stike!
 * mjbrooks strike even
<eagles0513875> nothing its still working
<blueglasses> whats rtkit deamon?
<blueglasses> !rtkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtkit
<eagles0513875> blueglasses: did you find that virtualization feature in ur bios
<eagles0513875> !info rtkit
<ubottu> rtkit (source: rtkit): Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 188 kB
<blueglasses> !find rtkit
<ubottu> Found: rtkit
<eagles0513875> blueglasses:  see above bro
<blueglasses> nope
<blueglasses> my board has it, but does not show
<eagles0513875> it should blueglasses just not sure where cuz i know mine does and on this custom built desktop i enabled it
<eagles0513875> even had it enabled on my  hp tablet which i know has it
<eagles0513875> you just have to go section by section
<blueglasses> eagles0513875, i have c1, cpu multiplier...
<eagles0513875> thats not what you want
<blueglasses> limit cpuid
<eagles0513875> blueglasses: i think its called virtualization or something
<blueglasses> on the board manual its called virtualization technology
<blueglasses> but it doesnt show
<blueglasses> I have a E5200...
<blueglasses> board is P5N73AM (asus)
<blueglasses> stupid question: when my nick is wrote by someone on this channel text goes red, is this private msg or just highlight (using xchat)
<Dr_Willis> Its your irc client Highlighting it blueglasses
<Dr_Willis> a private message normally opens up a new window
<blueglasses> ok thanks, i just dont wanna be offtopic :D
<catweazle> blueglasses: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Dr_Willis> blueglasses:  check the xchat help docs/menu item  and xchat homepage.
 * eagles0513875 starts doing some dev work
<catweazle> you don't need virtualisation with virtualbox instead you wish to boot a 64bit OS on an installed 32bit OS
<eagles0513875> catweazle: i believe that enabled helps the cpu better manage proc and memory usage
<catweazle> no you need virtualisation with XEN for example
<blueglasses> catweazle, shall i paste it on pastebin?
<catweazle> no why?
<catweazle> the E5200 can't do virtualisation
<blueglasses> shall i paste it here?
<eagles0513875> catweazle: can the q9550
<catweazle> yes eagles0513875
<blueglasses> so I should upgrade to a q9550?
<blueglasses> lol
<catweazle> why
<blueglasses> i want to run moblin on a virtualbox env
<blueglasses> to test it
<blueglasses> and check it up
<eagles0513875> heheh blueglasses you would be fine with or without it
<catweazle> the new 6000er from intel can and so the 8000er and all quads
<catweazle> and also all X2 and X4 from AMD
<blueglasses> I dont have a netbook, i wonder if it works on a asus A1000, old pc, being monocore and all
<blueglasses> yes, but the e5200 can be easly oc'ed to 3 ghz...
<blueglasses> and this one is cheap, it cost me 50 euros
<blueglasses> sorry for my bad english
<blueglasses> eagles0513875, it wont start... i used a moblin image, and it shows the word moblin, nothing further
<blueglasses> eagles0513875, it complains about processor capabilities on virtualbox, i cheked the flags for it from virtualbox software
<eagles0513875> blueglasses: what are you trying to use for virtualization
<eagles0513875> humm sounds like ur missing some kernel stuff for vbox
<blueglasses> i can run windows 7 inside virtualbox, easy (i use it for skype lol )
<blueglasses> since there is no skype version for karmic
<eagles0513875> Deathvalley122: you sneaky bugger
<Deathvalley122> lol
<eagles0513875> blueglasses: there is a linux version of skype you get it from the skype website
<Dr_Willis> and some times it eve4n works!
<blueglasses> but it has old files lol
<eagles0513875> it does work
<Dr_Willis> if it works.. it works...
<blueglasses> it does
<Dr_Willis> many people have issues getting their Mics to work
<blueglasses> i used it before
<eagles0513875> my built in laptop mic didnt though but the cam did
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: hehe exactly
<Dr_Willis> it took me a little twidling to get my mic working.. and i had to plug it into  the Front audio in port. instead of the back.. butit worked
<blueglasses> my problem on skype linux is not mic, its breaking dependencies
<blueglasses> and webcam, but thats because i have an old webcam
<eagles0513875> strange
<ytco92> hello
<eagles0513875> !hi | ytco92
<ubottu> ytco92: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ytco92> lol :)
<ytco92> i can't print today... :(
<ytco92> i have an Epson Stylus DX7400, and it used to work since i installed karmic. With some updates, it doesn't work anymore today
<blueglasses> eagles0513875, why strange?
<eagles0513875> normally the older hardware has better support then newer hardware
<blueglasses> not on this case, its a creative 1030 model webcam
<blueglasses> it works on linux using a "wrong" driver
<blueglasses> wich causes some issues, like no image on skype (black screen)
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> strange
<blueglasses> i could only use it using amsn i think (cant remmember if it was that or kopete)
<eagles0513875> not sure
<blueglasses> let me try it on this new processor, i never did, i think..
<blueglasses> it actually works fine with cheese
<ytco92> noone?
<eagles0513875> patience ytco92 if anyone knows they will answer
<ytco92> ok...
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> does gdebi work on your karmic installation ?
<zniavre> dpkg -i * works  but gdebi does not
<ytco92> same here :)
<zniavre> ha nice to hear (i always believe my installation is wrong)
<zniavre> thank you
<blueglasses> how can i tell if i installed the 32 or 64 bits version of ubuntu, and, can i change from one to another without re-installing?
<yofel> blueglasses: run 'uname -m' in a terminal
<yofel> but to change it you'll have to reinstall the system
<catfish> hey guys
<catfish> i just tried karmic
<blueglasses> yofel, i686
<blueglasses> is it 64?
<catfish> it worked fine but after an bigger update, it won't boot up anymore
<catfish> grup cannot find the root dev since i did the update
<yofel> blueglasses: i686 is 32-bit
<yofel> zniavre, ytco92: do you by change have bug 388953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388953 in vte "bad file descriptor on .deb install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388953
<blueglasses> yofel, is it possible to istall 64 bits on a intel e5200 cpu?
<eagles0513875> blueglasses: all of todays intel processors are both 64bit and 32bit capable
<blueglasses> (its a dual core)
<blueglasses> ok so i installed the wrong version :S
<eagles0513875> what version did u install blueglasses
<catfish> guys, is the boot problem mentioned by me known to you?
<oldude67> catfish, which release did you install?
<catfish> alpha6 x64
<eagles0513875> catfish: im on x64 alpha 6 on a vm as well as duel boot and havent had any problems like that
<catfish> hmm
<catfish> maybe caused by my hw raid
<eagles0513875> catfish: did you do a clean install or upgrade
<eagles0513875> catfish: its possible
<catfish> but it worked well on at first
<eagles0513875> catfish: its up and down
<oldude67> catfish, verp possible.
<eagles0513875> karmic dont wanna get fixed without a fight :P
<catfish> eagles0513875, i was able to mount and chroot to my root partition
<eagles0513875> :) #
<catfish> so i can't be an problem with the hw-raid, right?
<catfish> i wil check my grup-conf now
<blueglasses> eagles0513875, i installed jaunty i366 probably
<eagles0513875> blueglasses: upgrading is nice but also has issues like your probably using grub instead of grub2 which is now the default as well ask ext4 but im still not sure as to a solution
<eagles0513875> catfish: also check the logs too
<blueglasses> ...
<blueglasses> Linux quark 2.6.31-10-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 22 17:33:42 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<blueglasses> what iso should i use/download with karmic? (whasnt it to be released on the 24 or something?)
<blueglasses> or should i simply compile quickly? I just upgraded to karmic to be able to use quickly
<roffe> is it the thought to replace synaptic and add/remove with the software center?
<rsk> blueglasses: i dont get the question really
<blueglasses> there is no quickly binaries for jaunty
<rsk> what's quickly binaries
<blueglasses> !info quickly
<ubottu> quickly (source: quickly): build new apps quickly. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.3 (karmic), package size 39 kB, installed size 364 kB
<rsk> ok
<rsk> so what's the problem?
<blueglasses> i wanted to start developing something and i thought it would be nice to use quickly. I was using jaunty, I upgraded to karmic.
<blueglasses> but then again, I need to use virtualization: i want moblin in a virtual machine using virtualbox, to test it
<rsk> ok getting there, so what's the issue?
<Dr_Willis> I had issues with Moblin wheni plaed with it yesterday
<rsk> what issues
<rsk> :p
<blueglasses> so my processor is not a good one for virtualization, but I manage to run windows 7 inside a virtual machine, so i guess just  cant install dual core clients on a 32 bit host
<rsk> dualcore is fine on 32bit
<rsk> your guess is wrong
<blueglasses> the trouble was: system complains about my procesor when installing moblin on a virtual machine (its 64 bits) and I currently have i586
<Ubunux> hello
<yofel> yes, you can't run a x64 virtual machine on a x86 host
<yofel> but isn't there a x86 version of moblin?
<yofel> hi Ubunux
<catfish> eagles0513875, grup claims that /dev/sde5 doesn't exist but it is there and mountable within busybox
<blueglasses> not on the repos yofel
<catfish> and my root file system is there as well
<blueglasses> at least i didnt saw one
<eagles0513875> catfish: not sure as to the issue with grub
<blueglasses> i'm trying to determine if i should (and if i can) reinstall ubuntu 64 version on a e5200 so i dont have issues
<blueglasses> and then install virtualbox, moblin iso, and compile quickly instead
<rsk> you can do that
<blueglasses> there should be a package for medibuntu repos autoinstall with all options enabled lol so i didnt had to configure it all again
<blueglasses> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in karmic
<blueglasses> also virtualbox should be on karmic repos
<yofel> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.6-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6268 kB, installed size 24516 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<yofel> blueglasses: it's there
<ytco92> yofel, yes i think that is the bug
<Amaranth> blueglasses: kvm for the win?
<yofel> ytco92: I notified the person in charge 2 days ago, haven't heard from him after that
<blueglasses> kvm?
<blueglasses> is it better?
<yofel> I guess it's time to ping him again
<ytco92> yofel, i don't know, the bug is on launchpad so he knows about it...
<yofel> well
<Amaranth> blueglasses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Amaranth> blueglasses: I think so, it's built right into the kernel
<yofel> it should be a quick fix since the patch he applied is missing in the newer version
<Amaranth> blueglasses: and has better OpenGL support once you setup VMGL
<Dr_Willis> !info kvm
<ubottu> Package kvm does not exist in karmic
<Amaranth> yofel: what's the problem?
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: it's a kernel module and a qemu fork
<Amaranth> although the kvm and qemu guys are merging
<yofel> Amaranth: gdebi-gtk is broken again, I pinged mvo 2 days ago, but haven't heard from him since then
<Dr_Willis> ok - last i played with qemu - it .. err.. dident work too good. :)
<Amaranth> so qemu will work standalone, with kvm, and with kqemu
<Amaranth> yofel: He is crazy busy
<Amaranth> yofel: He handles dpkg, apt, software-center, and uploads compiz stuff for me :)
<Dr_Willis> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/virtualization.html
<yofel> ok, then I'll give him some more time :)
<blueglasses> Amaranth, ok i will give it a try :-)
<blueglasses> does it have nice wizards like virtualbox?
<blueglasses> where can i download latest karmic iso 64 for a intel e5200?
<blueglasses> or... should i stick with jaunty? will I be able to compile quickly?
<om26er> i cannot use any application that requires internet unless i open it from terminal using sudo
<Dr_Willis> theres daily builds at the build site
<AlanBell> just tried an update/upgrade and dist-upgrade but ubuntu-desktop is being held back. How do I force it to upgrade?
<blueglasses> !buidsite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buidsite
<blueglasses> !buid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buid
<AlanBell> !buildsite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildsite
<Dr_Willis> i always just google for 'ubuntu daily build'
<om26er> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<blueglasses> AlanBell,  sudo apt-get autoclean ?
<jonathonf> AlanBell: are you doing an update-manager -d to upgrade or just a normal update?
<blueglasses> AlanBell,  sudo apt-get autoremove (also) ?
<om26er> i cannot use any application that use internet unless i start it using sudo
<AlanBell> blueglasses: that deleted a few things, but it is still held
<jonathonf> if it's a normal update check synaptic to see which packages are being help back after you do a "mark all upgrades"
<yofel> !daily | blueglasses
<ubottu> blueglasses: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> that's the one ;)
<AlanBell> jonathonf: just a normal update, from the command line
<blueglasses> :-) thanks yofel
<AlanBell> om26er: even ping?
<eagles0513875> i think i need to compile alsa from source :(
<eagles0513875> have no sound on me duelboot
<blueglasses> AlanBell, just sudo apt-get update and also check your sources
<om26er> AlanBell: exactly
<AlanBell> blueglasses: I did that. What am I checking for in sources. I just have standard repos plus parter repos turned on
<om26er> AlanBell: do u know what to do?
<om26er> AlanBell: i cannot ping without sudo
<AlanBell> om26er: erm, not really
<om26er> any 1 else
<blueglasses> AlanBell, try a restart
<blueglasses> it worked for me
<AlanBell> blueglasses: now that is just something *other* operating systems do :-(
<blueglasses> AlanBell, did you apt-get upgrade also?
<AlanBell> blueglasses: yes, I updated, upgraded, dist-upgraded, update-manager -d and all still hold back ubuntu-desktop
<blueglasses> AlanBell, kernel and also some of the conf might have changed, so you should restart
<AlanBell> ok, will do in a bit
<blueglasses> hey guys, help me here with AlanBell, I'm not an expert :P
<AlanBell> oooh I see an "install font" button on the font viewer!
<Amaranth> AlanBell: yeah, for like a year now :P
<AlanBell> Amaranth: so why don't I see it on my fully updated jaunty box?
<blueglasses> whats the iBus preferences btw?
<blueglasses> !ibus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibus
<blueglasses> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0.20090723-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 417 kB, installed size 3600 kB
<Amaranth> AlanBell: could have sworn that landed in 2.25.1 but maybe it was 2.27.1
<om26er> do any know that in the live cd of today the 27th both empathy and pidgin were out of the box together
<Amaranth> om26er: packaging bug
<Amaranth> got broken late friday then of course everyone who could fix it is gone for the weekend :P
<om26er> Amaranth: you sure or just guessing
<Amaranth> om26er: 100% sure
<Amaranth> If I had upload permissions for main it would be fixed already
<blueglasses> time for a bath and go vote, see you later and thanks for everything
<om26er> will anybody like to comment on my problem: cannot use internet withoud sudo
<blueglasses> 0__O
<Amaranth> Raphi974: try `update-manager -c -d`
<dns53> what problems you having om26er?
<om26er> dns53: cannot use any internet app unless run it from terminal using sudo
<Amaranth> om26er: using network manager to connect?
<om26er> Amaranth: yes
<AlanBell> om26er: wired or wireless?
<om26er> AlanBell: wireless
<Amaranth> om26er: what happens when you run `ping google.com`?
<om26er> Amaranth: unknown host without sudo
<Dr_Willis> try it by ip?
<Araneidae> dns lookup requires root?  I can't imagine how that can be ... unless /etc/resolv.conf isn't world readable
<AlanBell> om26er: sounds like a DNS resolution when not root problem  then - very odd
<Raphi974> Amaranth, it works ^^
<AlanBell> ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<Araneidae> and cat it for good measure
<Dr_Willis>  google.com (74.125.45.100)
<Amaranth> should be 644
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. works via ip - but not name.
<AlanBell> rebooted, still can't upgrade ubuntu-desktop.
<Dr_Willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 131 2009-09-26 08:16 /etc/resolv.conf
<om26er> Dr_Willis: yes ip ping
<Araneidae> There's another dns configure file in /etc, can't remember it offhand
<AlanBell> tried aptitude, it tells me ubuntu-desktop could be upgraded to 1.171, but it is being held at version 1.170
<Araneidae> What about /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<AlanBell> press i a few times and it says Unable to find a reason to install ubuntu-desktop
<AlanBell> I guess it is harmless, just a bit irritating that I don't understand it.
<yofel> om26er: so, what are your resolv.conf permissions?
<Amaranth> AlanBell: you most likely need a dist-upgrade as it swaps software-store for software-center
<om26er> yofel: root
<AlanBell> Amaranth: dist-upgrade does nothing, still holds it back.
<Araneidae> om26er, and the rest?
<Araneidae> ie: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<AlanBell> om26er: do ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<James147> AlanBell: try running aptitude why-not (or why) ubuntu-desktop
<om26er> AlanBell: did it but did not work
<yofel> om26er: sudo ls -l /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Araneidae> and ls -ld /etc  !
<Ubunux> AlanBell: deinstall software-store, install software-center, after that you are able to upgrade ubuntu-desktop
<om26er> yofel: sudo did not work either
<Araneidae> What does `ls -ld /etc` report ?
<Amaranth> om26er: ping opens /etc/resolv.conf /etc/nsswitch.conf /etc/host.conf and /etc/hosts
<Amaranth> also if you strace ping it fails to ping anything :P
<scizzo-> Amaranth: is there a brainstorm channel for ubuntu on freenode?
<vega> does 9.10 still support old style init scripts, ie. if i have a custom script will it work as usual after upgradeto 9.10 ?
<Amaranth> scizzo-: Not that I know of
<Amaranth> vega: Yes, it'll just start after everything that has been converted to upstart
<scizzo-> Amaranth: ooo ok thanks
<vega> Amaranth: ok thanks
<scizzo-> I really do hope that gnome-commander will get more highlight in the future of ubuntu and linux....its got so much potential....
<om26er> nothing happeded
<om26er> happened
<Bauldrick> hey - can someone help me
<yofel> om26er: ls -ld /etc ?
<Amaranth> Bauldrick: Not if you don't ask a question :)
<dns53> Bauldrick you do not need to ask permission here
<vega> Bauldrick: probably no, as you dno't specify your problem
<yofel> It can't be that /nothing/ happens
<Bauldrick> got your attention though :)
<Araneidae> yofel, om26er, quite
<roffe> is it the thought to replace synaptic and add/remove with the software center?
<Amaranth> roffe: Eventually
<Amaranth> roffe: For this release it only replaces add/remove
 * Araneidae is wondering what the record is for the interval between suggesting a command and getting a successful response (on IRC, that is)
<dns53> roffe i have heard 2/3 releases it will combine add remove, updates, synaptic etc
<Amaranth> roffe: The plans for lucid and lucid+1 are for it to replace gdebi, update-manager, synaptic, and software-sources
<roffe> Amaranth, Great, because I don't think it can replace synaptic at this state
<Amaranth> roffe: Of course not, it can only install GUI apps :)
<Bauldrick> I have never been able to load 2.6.31 kernel in karmic and recently my touchpad broke, that i cant fix. trying to install a fresh alpha6  i get same problem not being able to load 2.6.31 kernel
<om26er> nothing worked but chown worked here
<Bauldrick> off of disk
<Amaranth> Bauldrick: What is the error?
<yofel> om26er: could you *please* tell us what you're doing? ls -ld /etc should give you the permissions for the /etc folder
<om26er> sudo chown username /etc/resolv.cong
<Amaranth> om26er: Unless you don't have read access to / that command will output something
<Amaranth> om26er: don't do that
<Araneidae> omg @om26er
<Bauldrick> udev error, something like "udevd 873 cant read SYMLINK{unique} in lib/udev/50-defaul-rules
<Amaranth> om26er: /etc/resolv.conf should be chown root:root and chmod 644
<Bauldrick> Amaranth: ^^
<Amaranth> Bauldrick: That's a warning, not an error
<Amaranth> Bauldrick: Does pressing ctrl-alt-f7 do anything? Some people are booting to a non-active VT
<Bauldrick> its sits there and wont load the disk any further
<Amaranth> Bauldrick: Also try ctrl-alt-f1
<Amaranth> It may just be done booting
<Bauldrick> i think that always gave me no initramfs
<Amaranth> Bauldrick: You may also want to try a daily iso as there have been some boot fixes since the last alpha
<Araneidae> Wow.  I wonder what happened to om26er's machine
<i2v8an> does grub 2 safe to install on a semi-production machine yet?
<i2v8an> is*
<diverse_izzue> i2v8an, i would say yes, no problems here
<i2v8an> that is if there are other os's involved too
<diverse_izzue> i2v8an, no clue in that case... only ubuntu here
<i2v8an> darn.. I really need to get a backup machine
<i2v8an> lol
<i2v8an> with that much said is there any documentation explaining how the new conf file in grub 2 works that is recommended?
<yofel> !grub2 | i2v8an
<ubottu> i2v8an: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<i2v8an> thanks
<Dr_Willis> then theres the grub homepage
<Dr_Willis> but im not sure how much of ubuntu's grub 2 configs is 'ubuntu specific'
<i2v8an> would it be?
<i2v8an> if any bit ubuntu specific?
<Dr_Willis> For example the use of /etc/default/grub  - may be a ubuntu specific config used by the ubuntu tools to configure grub2
<i2v8an> ah yes
<i2v8an> I'll have to defect of a day to fedora to find that out
<i2v8an> for a day*
<Dr_Willis> if they are even using grub2
<Dr_Willis> Ive not noticed if any other disrtos are using it yet or not
<i2v8an> I just looked it up
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2.en.html
<i2v8an> if anything fedora would be using grub 3 yesterday
<i2v8an> well the official grub site doesn't have so much as far as docs
<i2v8an> but yeah fedora 12 isn't going to have it
<i2v8an> you're right
<i2v8an> this sure adds a new twist to my linux experience
<Spike1506> so what exactly is new in grub2? does it has any advantages over grub1?
<Dr_Willis> http://grub.enbug.org/Manual
<Dr_Willis> 'complete rewrite from the ground up'
<Dr_Willis> GRUB 2 is derived from PUPA which was a research project to investigate the next generation of GRUB. GRUB 2 has been rewritten from scratch to clean up everything for modularity and portability.
<Amaranth> i2v8an: grub2 config is very debian/ubuntu specific afaik
<i2v8an> nice
<Dr_Willis> GRUB 2 targets at the following goals
<Dr_Willis> see   http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2.en.html
<Amaranth> i2v8an: you don't modify the config file, you modify variables in /etc/default/grub to alter the running of the stock scripts that build the config file and write your own scripts to do anything extra beyond that
<Dr_Willis> Portability for various architectures.  <-- no more diffrent bootloaders for macs,pc,arm,whatever....
<Amaranth> The config file itself is completely autogenerated from these scripts
<Dr_Willis> * Rescue mode saves unbootable cases. Stage 1.5 was eliminated.                <---- thats handy :)
<Dr_Willis> 'future plans for grub 2' - MUCH improved themeing/config/gfx support.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I'm suspicious if other architectures will pick it up that readily - things like ARM have whole sets of firmware like redboot burned into a lot of flash
<Spike1506> ty
<robin0800> Amaranth: you must run update-grub if you change /etc/default/grub
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Although maybe if these new ARM netbooks everyone keeps talking about happen then maybe it will
<Amaranth> robin0800: I know...
<Dr_Willis> so far from what i read.. grub 2 supports  intel, ppc, and EFI
<Dr_Willis> Not sure how ARM fits in :)
<Dr_Willis> when and if the arm netbooks get here
<Amaranth> arm netbooks will probably use something custom
<i2v8an> so how effective is update-grub2 at finding all operating systems?
<Amaranth> i2v8an: It recently started finding OS X
<Dr_Willis> i2v8an:  its worked here for me...
<Dr_Willis> /etc/grub.d$ cat 30_os-prober
<Dr_Willis> check in there. :) it seems like its a fancy script that does the detection.. not actually 'grub'
<Dr_Willis> Unless im miss-reading
<Dr_Willis> oh wait - the emay be a os-prober command
<i2v8an> has anyone installed today's snapshot on a production (or recently rendered non-production) machine?
<Dr_Willis> hurd|*)
<Dr_Willis>       echo "  ${LONGNAME} is not yet supported by grub-mkconfig." >&2
<Dr_Willis> it seems 'hurd' is not yet supported.. :)
<rsk> 8)
<rsk> hurd is more dead than UT3 on linux
<rsk> or duke nukem forever
<Dr_Willis> How about Minix!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> CP/M
<dns53> hurd does actually exist at least and you can get it
<penguin42> last time I tried it still needed Linux to install it
<Dr_Willis> that GNU/Linux ! :)
<virtuald> last time i tried Hurd it didn't boot
<Araneidae> I wonder if this works: http://uwhug.org.uk/index.pl?QEmu_Installation_Guide  Going to give it a try
<roffe> so... when will Linux conquer the world?
<i2v8an> well at this rate...  judging by distrowatch.com....
<i2v8an> we've been slacking off lately and the numbers all around seem to be falling a little.
<Araneidae> Oh well, failure at the first hurdle: ftp.gnuab.org doesn't resolve
<dns53> roffe by conquer the world you mean....
<roffe> that's a bummer
<roffe> dns53, when we will shoot laser at enemies etc
<i2v8an> or everyone finally found the distro they want
<yofel> roffe: if you want to complain, then complain in bug 1 - not here ;)
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<roffe> haha, I'll sure file it as a bug!
<i2v8an> that would be an interesting bug
<yofel> it *is* an interesting bug :P
<yofel> and why timeout o.O - bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<i2v8an> ah that bug
<i2v8an> didn't look it up
<Araneidae> Hurd: http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd/status.html -- think I'll pass!
<dirkraeder> Hi, I want to change GDM's theme on my Karmic installation but the usual dialog has disappeared. Which file do I have to edit?
<roffe> there's a distro called Ubuntu Christian edition... odd people
<i2v8an> would it be the same as 9.04?
<i2v8an> there has to be if there's a muslim edition
<roffe> yikes!
<roffe> where's the atheist edition?
<i2v8an> maybe that's where you come in. here's a start for you - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<i2v8an> you can actually make your own distro cd this way
<i2v8an> i've done it myself quite a few times already just for my own uses
<Dai> roffe: there's a satanic edition!
<i2v8an> is anyone here familiar with kubuntu netbook remix?
<salty-horse> hi. during upgrade, I encountered dependency problems with cdargs and and gtk-doc-tools on emacsen-common. under what launchpad package should I report it? log: http://pastebin.com/m2f0b4488
<salty-horse> also, lots of package use a deprecated dpkg flag: --print-installation-architecture instead of --print-architecture -- should I report that too?
<Dr_Willis> somedays i feel depercated
<Traveler456> hi there
<Traveler456> can smb help a newvie plz
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jamieleshaw> Hello, there is an update in Karmic Koala but it's lcoked, why is that?
<Dr_Willis> i am now getting the 'ubuntu-desktop' held back :)
<Traveler456> ok how do i open files in kubuntu shell as root? i used 'su' but it denied access. 'su root' doesnt work. i am sure i got the right pw
<Dr_Willis> use sudo
<jamieleshaw> That's the exact same one as me ;)
<rsk> Traveler456: use gksudo
<rsk> or sudo
<Traveler456> ok ill try. cu after reboot. thx
<Dr_Willis> and if you are such a beginner to ubuntu that you dont know the basics like that.. you MIGHT not be wanting to use 9.10  since it could break and have other issues at any time
<jamieleshaw> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> !su
<rsk> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Traveler456> i use somthing like version 8
<Dr_Willis> in short - ubuntu rarely uses 'su'
<rsk> Traveler456: then this is the wrong channel, go to #ubuntu
<yofel> Traveler456: #kubuntu in your case
<Dr_Willis> running the file managers as root.. is a very very bad habbit. :)
<jamieleshaw> Dr_Willis: on another note i founf a nice ubuntu look
<Dr_Willis> itss best tolearn to do root type tasks via the shell. or  a specific file manager  like mc :)
<jamieleshaw> Dr_Willis: Take a look at http://jamieleshaw.co.cc/UbuntuLookixS.png
<jamieleshaw> that's my koala
<Dr_Willis> I hate docks and the cube. :)
<Dr_Willis> dont care for 'dark black' themes either. ;p
<Dr_Willis> you need xxx cube caps! :)
<jamieleshaw> I like the dock, but what i really like is default look
<jamieleshaw> To be honest I only like basic compiz
<Bauldrick> I still cant load 2.6.31.x kernel on this laptop from karmic installed on it, I cant even reinstall alpha6 from disk - I'm having to use 2.6.28
<jamieleshaw> i'm off, bye doctor willis
<penguin42> Bauldrick: What happens if you try the 2.6.31.x kernel?
<Bauldrick> just sits there after udev warning - udevd, something like "udevd 873 cant read SYMLINK{unique} in lib/udev/50-defaul-rules
<Bauldrick> f1 - f7 does nothing
<ArcticAzure> hello
<Dr_Willis> ˙sǝɯıʇ ʇɐ uʍop ǝpısdn ǝlʇʇıl ɐ sı ɔıɯɹɐʞ
<ArcticAzure> hi
<penguin42> Bauldrick: I think lots of people saw the SYMLINK{unique} error but didn't stop us booting
<Dr_Willis> I see that error.. and still boots
<ArcticAzure> So is it true that karmic will stop working if I install it?
<Bauldrick> doesn't boot for me off hdd fully up-to-date or alpha6 off disk
<penguin42> Bauldrick: Have you got a bug filed?
<Bauldrick> penguin42: not currently, whats causing it
<ArcticAzure> I love karmic because it has all the graphical issues 9.04 had fixed! I can actually watch flash videos full screen with no lag, and I can run opengl applications with compiz turned on ^_^
<penguin42> Bauldrick: It would be best to file a bug (probably against linux) and put dmesg and lspci from the boot that does work
<Dr_Willis> ArcticAzure:  and some people cant even boot it. :)
<SandGorgon> I'm having wine and ia32-libs problems in 2.6.31 kernel - anyone else having the same thing ?
<penguin42> Bauldrick: Is there anything about your machine that's unusual?
<ArcticAzure> Will karmic have customizable login window enabled when it's released?
<Bauldrick> penguin42: not really to my knowledge (limited ;) ) - my other problem is that when i boot in 2.6.28 all my toolbars are screwed up (whats the command for printscreen? i could show it)
<penguin42> Bauldrick: I'd try booting the 2.6.31 but at grub edit off the 'quiet' and 'splash' bits of the command and see what the last thing it prints is
<Bauldrick> I think is it to do with HAL, has that taken over everything in xorg.conf
<penguin42> I think HAL does a lot less if anything now
<Bauldrick> xorg.conf said hal had taken over my touchpad, thats now broken
<penguin42> well one thing at a time; I'd get the kernel sorted first
<Bauldrick> penguin42: I'm indeed, off to try that
<ArcticAzure> So does karmic have a timer that breaks the system once the timer's over? Ubottu said that it WILL break. So I'm guessing that something makes it stop working somehow.
<penguin42> ArcticAzure: You mean a watchdog?
<ali1234> ArcticAzure: that statement is just CYA from the developers
<SandGorgon> does one need to recompile ia32-libs if one is building a custom kernel ?
<anselm> How does it come that in matroska videos embedded pictures are not used any longer to create thumbnails
<penguin42> SandGorgon: No
<spirit-sight> how do I start Gnome-shell
<SandGorgon> penguin42, hmm.. because i'm getting random crashes in wine ever since my 2.6.31 kernel
<Dr_Willis> i get thumbnails in my .mkv videos here in the gnome file manager
<penguin42> SandGorgon: I doubt it's the ia32 libs
<SandGorgon> penguin42, all right
<anselm> Dr_Willis: Yes normal thumbnails but if you have artwork (covers) included it should use that instead (in Jaunty it worked that way)
<ArcticAzure> the onlyest only problem I have is.... that applications that run on jack sound don't play sound and that's it
<Dr_Willis> cant say taht ive evver noticed  that feature then
<Dr_Willis> ive never figuredf out how these videos thumbnails are determined
<ArcticAzure> Karmic also seems to have fixed the horrid tearing in video and games
<anselm> Dr_Willis: you can add covers to mkv files with mkvmerge
<Bauldrick> penguin42: it hangs after BEGIN :mounting root filesytem
<Bauldrick> BEGIN: Running /scripts/local-top
<Bauldrick> which is something todo with initramfs?
<penguin42> erm I think it's in there
<penguin42> Bauldrick: Normal SATA disc?
<spirit-sight> does anyone know how to start the gnome-shell in the ubuntu 9.10
<Bauldrick> this is an older laptop, PATA?
<anselm> spirit-sight: run in the terminal gnome-shell --replace  to kill the running metacity control+c  in the same terminal brings metacity back
<penguin42> Bauldrick: Nod, nothing too unusual then
<penguin42> Bauldrick: Do you have a mix of USB stuff plugged in?
<Dr_Willis> what is the 'gnome-shell' anyway?
<spirit-sight> thanks
<Bauldrick> penguin42: currently only usb mouse (as update broke touchpad), but have tried it without, no different
<tgpraveen> Dr_Willis: google it. it's a gnome 3
<tgpraveen> UI change . lots of screenshots to be found
<penguin42> Bauldrick: It's probably best to bug report it - unles speople know it's breaking for people it's even less likely to get fixed
<bullgard4> I notice that the editor in mc in Karmic is no longer mc's own editor but nano. Can you tell me why Ubuntu has changed this default editor?
<Bauldrick> penguin42: alright, cheers - against linux you suggest?
<penguin42> Bauldrick: If it's a driver problem and it's hanging that would be my guess
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  it seems to be mcedit here.
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Ah!
<ArcticAzure> hello
<Dr_Willis> moooos
<ArcticAzure> If I were to install karmic, would I be able to update to the release version without having to reinstall ubuntu and everything?
<Dr_Willis> thats how ubuntu works ArcticAzure
<xguru> ArcticAzure: yes
<ArcticAzure> yay
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ArcticAzure> And it won't be a dirty update would it?
<xguru> only if it is previously dirty....
<ArcticAzure> Like leaving old stuff behind
<ArcticAzure> outdated things
<Dr_Willis> i figure every update is a dirty onw :)
<Dr_Willis> one
<xguru> ArcticAzure: no it shouldn't and you can always cleanup manually :)
<Dr_Willis> I testout the beta.alphas and then do a clean reformat/reinstall about a week or 2 after its released..
<Dr_Willis> just seems to work a little better that way
<BluesKaj> you can use autoclean to get rid of unneeded stuff
<ArcticAzure> would it be best to update with upgrade-manager -d or should I just use the iso image?
<Dr_Willis> any iso at this time is proberly a little out of date anyway :)
<Dr_Willis> so i doubt if it matters much
<xguru> upgrade-manager -d
<ArcticAzure> does ext4 work properly? I've been hearing about problems it has.
<Dr_Willis> ive not had any issues with ext4
<xguru> works fine for me as well
<Dr_Willis> not heard of any others in here even MENTION ext4 problems
<ArcticAzure> awesome
<Dr_Willis> Lots of other issues.. but no ext4 that i recall
<penguin42> not for a few months; maybe 2 months ago it was falling on it's arse quite regularly
<test34> I'll start using ext4 in a few years
<penguin42> test34: Yeh
<ArcticAzure> I might update to ext4 then, i think ext3 can be updated to ext4
<Dr_Willis> i dident think you gained much by doint that
<ArcticAzure> so it doesn't have better performance?
<vart> ArcticAzure: It can be, but only newly created files benefit from ext4 features, old file are not
<Dr_Willis> so when doing a new install.. use ext4
<penguin42> I think even on ext3 on karmic it can use some of the features to mean that it's a bit faster in a backward compatible form
<test34> 54tresDUR
<test34> ooop
<penguin42> now we just have to figure out what that's the password to
<test34> it already has been changed ;)
<CE2> hi, are there known problems with networkmanager in 9.10alpha6?
<CE2> it seems I don't have any "networkmanager" process started on my system
<CE2> and knetworkmanager doesn't display any available networks :-/
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: you also dont get the full ext4 benefits with a converted fs
<ChogyDan> CE2: have you tried iwlist scanning?
<CE2> yes, works perfectly
<CE2> it seems networkmanager itself isn't running
<CE2> when I try /etc/init.d/network-manager start it tells me it has been converted to an upstart job
<roffe> CE2, my wireless didn't work a couple of days ago, but I could update it with my ethernet
<ActionParsnip> CE2: use bum to check the service is configured to run
<ActionParsnip> CE2: i had ths yesterday. I had to boot to live cd to update networkmanager tothen copy the debs to the internal disk to reinstall :(
<CE2> but "start network-manager" says "start: Rejected send message, 1 matched ....."
<CE2> would it work to update through ethernet?
<CE2> are the packages in the repos working?
<CE2> after all, i am quite shocked about the low quality of ubuntu's alpha releases.
<CE2> Fedora is way more experimental, but I had less troubles
<CE2> however, I guess Kubuntu is better suited for my girlfriend
<ActionParsnip> CE2: its alpha, what do you expect
<CE2> well, I am on fedora-rawhide which isn't even alpha ;)
<CE2> but it starts superfast, I really enjoy that :)
<CE2> great work
<ActionParsnip> the alpha works 100% here sine alpha2
<ActionParsnip> since
<CE2> i thought you had to tinker with networkmanager too?
<ArcticAzure> the alpha seems to work very nice for me except for lmms/ardour/other jack based sound applications
<spirit-sight> is there a gnome-shell room IRC
<ActionParsnip> CE2: no real biggy, i use static IP so i use interfaces file usually. I'm just testing networkmanager
<CE2> ok ;)
<ActionParsnip> makes the system boot faster as you dont have to load the app, start the service or wait for dhcp
<penguin42> nm is being a pita for me, I'm having to manually select the setting that used to be the default
<ArcticAzure> i might even get rid of my windows partition if wine gets good enough
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: what do you run in wine?
<ArcticAzure> games
<Dr_Willis> truely 'critical' applications
<Dr_Willis> :)
<eagles0513875> ArcticAzure: what version of wine are you on ?
<ali1234> wine isn't reliable enough for truely critical applications. i have to run those in virtualbox
<eagles0513875> i have see the latest dev version of wine actually fix some bugs that the stable version doesnt
<ArcticAzure> the latest one
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: from the wine repo?
<ArcticAzure> yeah
<ActionParsnip> nice
<eagles0513875> the latest stable version or dev version ArcticAzure
<ArcticAzure> dev version
<ActionParsnip> could shell ouyt for cedega or crossover office
<ArcticAzure> i tried running half life 2 and garry's mod and portal but they run really slow and look bad, and braid won't even start
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Braid works hwere in wine
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: there are tonnes of guide for HL2, seems to run excelently. appdb shows platinumm rating: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2890
 * Crashbit ¡ıɥ
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: you have to edit the wine registry a little
<ArcticAzure> it's probably just my video card
<ArcticAzure> it ran okay on windows, with some slowdowns in places
<ActionParsnip> platinum rating is pretty much perfect
<ActionParsnip> could just play quake live :D
 * ArcticAzure prys his old video card chip out with a screwdriver and superglues a stolen better video card and cries because it doesn't work
<ArcticAzure> well, i bet wine will work better in karmic since everything else seems to
<Dr_Willis> i can get aobut 80% of the games i try worki8ng in wine
<BluesKaj> interesting , someone told me most games are written in unix and layered for windows . is this true?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I doubt it
<SandGorgon_> has anyone gotten Broadcom wl.ko working with 2.6.31 kernel ?
<BluesKaj> <---not a gamer so itreally doesn't matter personally
<Dr_Willis> g@mer
<BluesKaj> SandGorgon_, laptop ?
<SandGorgon_> BluesKaj, yup.. i'm getting a problem with "module_layout" in my dmesg while modprobe
<diverse_izzue> Can somebody try if Totem plays dvd's for them? It used to for me, now i simply get a "Could not read from resource" error.
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: do you have libdvdcss2 instaled?
<diverse_izzue> eek, pretty embarrassing, forgot that after reinstalling. i'll try that
<darkham> do you are on time for the 29 oct. with a working network manager?
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: its on the medibuntu rep
<ActionParsnip> o
<BluesKaj> SandGorgon_, some kernel modules were stripped in the last few updates and replaced overnight , dunno if your broadcom driver is one of them
<SandGorgon_> BluesKaj, all right..
<diverse_izzue> I have libdvdcss2 installed now, but Totem still hangs when i try to play a dvd. can someone please try if that happens for them, too?
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: does it play in other players?
<diverse_izzue> ActionParsnip, i'll try, but have to restart, right now i cannot even open my cd tray :-(
<BluesKaj> diverse_izzue, Totem isn't the most reliable player around , dragonplayer or VLC are more up to date and reliable IMO
<BluesKaj> oh well
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: all players use the same common plugins so if one can play it usually the others can
<BluesKaj> yeah, but some player don't handle the plugins as well as some others
<BluesKaj> players
<Dr_Willis> i find totem rather... pathic.. :)
<diverse_izzue> vlc fails as well, i have a feeling something could be wrong with libdvdnav?
<diverse_izzue> in fact if i tick "without menus" in vlc, it starts playing
<dns53> gnome-shell does not come with a menu entry in gdm, should it ? should i file a bug?
<Ubunux> bye
<ActionParsnip> dns53: sure, you can also use alacarte to add one if you wish
<dv-> Hello. Anyone else experiencing Xorg and evince using lots of ram in the alpha?
<Dr_Willis> diverse_izzue:  mount the dvd so you can access the files. then try the play directory feature in vlc/other players
<Dr_Willis> or just use dvd::rip and rip the thing to avi :)
<diverse_izzue> Dr_Willis, you're not helping :-)
<diverse_izzue> if somebody could please just check whether their karmic box plays a DVD?
<Dr_Willis> i pertty mych only pop in a dvd long enough to rip it
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have any dvd videos handy
<diverse_izzue> that's ok, there are 278 people on this channel...
<Dr_Willis> run the players from a terminal, see what their error messages say exactly? might be a clue
<karbak> The keyboard shortcuts dialog seems to be missing the shortcut for the "run application" dialog .. can't change it from the default Alt-F2 any more.
<gabspeck> hello everyone
<gabspeck> so, I was giving empathy a try, and it suprised me that it cannot even block contacts...
<virtuald> and people always see me as offline
<arand> Well, pidgin is returning it seems...
<musikgoat> *has returned
<ActionParsnip> pidgin rocks
<gabspeck> i can see some potential in empathy, but it isn't mature enough yet...
<leftyfb> carrier is better
<gabspeck> carrier?
<leftyfb> carrier is the fork of pidgin which puts back features that the arrogant pidgin devs remove
<gabspeck> like?
<leftyfb> http://funpidgin.sourceforge.net/content/features
<leftyfb> my biggest reason is the protocol icons
<leftyfb> i prefer to see what service someone is signed onto instead of a useless green orb
<leftyfb> that feature is in every multiprotocol im client out there including gaim/pidgin until a certain point
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: is that such a crucial thing?
<leftyfb> for me, yes
<leftyfb> and just because a feature isn't "crucial" doesn't mean it needs to be removed
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: its abstracted away as its not important, you can contact them using a common interface
<gabspeck> the pidgin version shipped with karmic has removed this feature?
<ActionParsnip> i dont see why its a thing but i guess its different tastes
<leftyfb> ActionParsnip: you sound like one of the close-minded pidgin devs
<gabspeck> cause i still have protocol icons in jaunty..
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: i like abstraction, thats all
<leftyfb> gabspeck: no, you have icons to the right
<leftyfb> adding them in addition to is a hack work-around and just adds clutter
<arand> Hmm, seems like No pidgin after all: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/437109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437109 in pidgin "[karmic] libpurple0 depends on Pidgin" [High,Confirmed]
<leftyfb> ActionParsnip: that's fine, that's called a preference. Which is why this feature should be a preference to turn on and off. I'm even fine with it being off by default. But don't take the choice away from me.
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: agreed
<dv-> huh. GNOME is all about taking choice away from you :p
<leftyfb> dv-: which is why i'm seeing it fade slowly away as my preferred dm
<leftyfb> if I wanted choices taken away from me, i'd use windows
<leftyfb> or mac
<leftyfb> Don't know why dumbing things down to no features seems to be the popular choice among devs these daysd
<gabspeck> I used to be a faithful Kubuntu user until I got fed up with all the bugs and weird crashes
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: http://merwin.bespin.org/pidgin/#Download ;)
<leftyfb> guess it's easier to optimize your code by removing everything under the sun than to actually learn how to code properly
<gabspeck> most of the time I don't feel gnome takes choice away
<dv-> yeah it's fine most of the time
<leftyfb> ActionParsnip: that's not the only feature being put back into pidgin by way of the carrier project .. but thanks. I'm pretty sure that's the code they used to put that one feature back in.
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: just showing its poissible, but i see yuor point
<leftyfb> "here, go make your own" seems to be the answer from those devs a lot of the time as well
<leftyfb> or "submit a bug report" to which they'll just ignore/close/disagree with based on their own close-minded opinion on what users want
<gabspeck> wait a minute, these blog posts are from 2007, and right now I'm looking at my contact list with all its pretty protocol icons... how come ?
<leftyfb> gabspeck: you see protocol icons to the right of your buddies
<gabspeck> oh
<dv-> My problem with ubuntu is that while it works most of the time, when it doesn't I have no idea what to do about it. When I was running OpenBSD everything was pretty clear and simple and well documented, but in Ubuntu there's just layer upon layer upon layer of crap and no one knows how it's all supposed to fit together
<leftyfb> added in addition to the pointless green orbs on the left
<leftyfb> adding clutter and a lame "compromise"
<wastrel> ubuntu
<gabspeck> heh
<gabspeck> well that's fine for me..
<penguin42> dv-: Figuring out how all the *kit's and things go to gether is very hard - and it seems to be quite cliquey to find out the details
<gabspeck> my main reason to use protocol icons is for e.g., some contacts use the same e-mail address for multiple networks, like a gmail.com account for both MSN and Google Talk
<dv-> e.g. when I'm copying files to usb disks, it will often stop with "0 seconds remaining" for ten or more minutes. No idea what to do about it
<gabspeck> dv-: how good is OpenBSD these days? haven't tried it in a while
<dv-> when I log in, the Xorg resolution is set randomly and I have to correct it every time
<dv-> etc
<wastrel> i don't care about protocol icons because i only use aim
<dv-> gabspeck: I stopped using it with 3.4 when I bought a modern computer :/
<dv-> but I have fond memories of it
<gabspeck> ooh
<gabspeck> I mistook it for FreeBSD, the friendly BSD distro
<gabspeck> *intended to be friendly
<dv-> I thought OpenBSD was a bit friendlier, really
<gabspeck> but you used it with GNOME ?
<dv-> nope. I used ion2
<BWARG> im having trouble with mysql
<musikgoat> BWARG: see, told you :)
<BWARG> its saying its installed
<BWARG> but its saying its not
<BWARG> giving this error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<BWARG> "
<ActionParsnip> pcbsd is good too
<BWARG> i tried rolling back
<BWARG> i tried deleting the .debs in /var/cache/apt/
<BWARG> its not installing it
<joaopinto> BWARG, you really don't seem to have the know-how advised for someone using an alpha release
<joaopinto> BWARG, that error message tells you it was unable to connect, which is not the same as not being installed
<joaopinto> have you checked that mysql is running ?
<BWARG> yes
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: do you have a ppa for carrier. I'll give it a shot
<BWARG> it fails to start
<thiebaude> hi everyone
<joaopinto> BWARG, have you checked the log ?
<BWARG> yes
<BWARG> http://pastebin.com/m3df2d170
<BWARG> mysqld.sock doesnt exist
<leftyfb> ActionParsnip: unfortunately, no. There's only the 2.5.5-1 .deb from the website. I built 2.5.7 from source as it was my only option.
<ActionParsnip> seems to only be 32bit
<ActionParsnip> i'll compile
<BWARG> ?
<joaopinto> BWARG, I am going to update my karmic vm to check if there is an issue with mysqld
<eagles0513875> joaopinto: fyi im noticing that results vary from a vm to an actual install
<eagles0513875> joaopinto: bugs in my vm arent the same as those on a physical machine
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, right, when we are talking about hw related bugs, which is not the case
<eagles0513875> im just saying even software for me seems to be different as well
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, there are rare bugs which are hard to reproduce between difference installations regardless of being VM or physical, as for common software bugs, a VM should be as valid as a real physical system, unless there is the VM is buggy
<Komischung> hi
<eagles0513875> joaopinto: agreed
<Komischung> aptitude wont reconfigure "rsyslog" correctly, so i tryed to remove the package -> http://nopaste.org/p/aNFE1nsRm
<joaopinto> Komischung, lang=C command
<penguin42> vm's normally work OK, they do tend to end up testing a more restricted set of 'hardware' though
<joaopinto> to get it in english
<leftyfb> anyone know how to get usplash enabled?
<Komischung> joaopinto, the output is still in german
<yofel> Komischung: LANG=C command
<joaopinto> ah, sudo
<joaopinto> you need sudo -E to keep the LANG var
<Komischung> im root ^^
<joaopinto> ok, so, LANG=C command should work
<yofel> Komischung: you could als try to ask in #ubuntu-de+1 ;)
<yofel> s/als/also
<Komischung> ;)
<joaopinto> LANG=C apt-get remove package
<joaopinto> BWARG, when you mean mysql stopped working, was after upgrading from jaunty to karmic ?
<yofel> Komischung: why did you abort dpkg? Did it take too long?
<BWARG> dpkg aborted itself
<BWARG> it worked untill yesterday
<BWARG> i have no idea why it didnt
<Komischung> yofel, yes
<BWARG> i updated yesterday thats the only thing i cn think of
<BWARG> i just updated again though and it still doesnt work
<yofel> hm.... lemme check what the scripts do
<Komischung> well, i cant remove the rsyslog.deb file from /var/cache/apt/
<Komischung> no such file...
<BWARG> i tried to roll back and it didnt want to
<joaopinto> Komischung, that will not help you, cache is not used during a package removal
<Komischung> but thats strange isnt it
<darkham> network manager will work the 29 october?
<joaopinto> darkham, network manager was working the last time I  have checked
<Komischung> and what about the pre-removal-script and stuff like that?
<joaopinto> Komischung, if that .de error ir a removal script error, you want to remove from /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<darkham> joaopinto: :) ... it can't save a manual network
<joaopinto> I mean, just the package you want
<joaopinto> darkham, have you searched for the bug report about it ?
<darkham> joaopinto: i'm using today's daily build and i can't set a manual in any way
<darkham> joaopinto: i deleted the existing one and i create a new, nt nothing
<joaopinto> i will check once my vm update finishes :P
<darkham> the only work is dhcp
<joaopinto> when you mean it doesn't work, it doesn't save your changes ?
<BWARG> i didnt use it untill i got updated from jaunty
<BWARG> how would i roll back from karmic?
<Komischung> so how to remove the deb file anyway?
<leftyfb> BWARG: you don't
<Komischung> ...i try to boot with an live-cd...
<yofel> Komischung: what happens when you run 'sudo stop rsyslog' ?
<Komischung> well its not installed....unkown job...
<yofel> Komischung: tried to reinstall it?
<Komischung> yes same problem
<Komischung> maybe a damaged deb-file
<yofel> then make a backup and then delete /var/lib/dpkg/info/rsyslog.prerm
<yofel> then try again
<joaopinto> BWARG, you can't rollback from a release upgrade, only reinstalling
<Komischung> i deleted all rsyslog-files there
<Komischung> but i cant remove the deb file
<Komischung> i think there the problem
<BWARG> *starts migrating all files to backup partition*
<joaopinto> BWARG, Karmis is for testing, not for productive use
<BWARG> well i figured you dont have many people trying to make a home server on it so any problems i have would be interesting to the dev team
<joaopinto> it is interesting, if you can affford to break the server :)
<joaopinto> right now instead of rolling back you should be filling a bug report :)
<yofel> Komischung: then run 'echo \#\!/bin/sh > rsyslog.prerm && chmod +x rsyslog.prerm' in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ as root, then try again
<leftyfb> and then wait around to get it fixed to help them decide if the fix works
<BWARG> im fairly decent at file carving so im not too afraid of breaking the system unrecoverably
<Blizzerand> Is there any possible way of installing karmic without any media ( CD , USB drive) and now in as a virtual machine .
<BWARG> an .iso file?
<leftyfb> Blizzerand: PXE/network
<BWARG> wait ... on a virtual machine or THEOUGH a VM?
<leftyfb> that's how I install everything
<joaopinto> Blizzerand, it depends on the VM tecnhology that you use, vbox and vmware allow you to use an iso file
<yofel> Blizzerand: if you use kvm you could use 'ubuntu-vm-builder'
<Blizzerand> joaopinto : I believe  you didn't get my question . I meant not in a virtual environment but in my hard drive
<joaopinto> oh, you mentioned "virtual machine"
<penguin42> Blizzerand: What's your computer currently running?
<BWARG> you use the update
<Blizzerand> penguin42 : Lol why do you ask
<penguin42> Blizzerand: Well it would be very different if it was Windows or if it was Jaunty or Plan/9
<Blizzerand> penguin42 : I am not running Jsunty but another Linux distro . But its dual booted with jaunty
<Blizzerand> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<BWARG> boot up jaunty and use the update
<Blizzerand> yofel : I am not interested in virtualization
<penguin42> Blizzerand: So just update your jaunty - run sudo update-manager -d   and it should let you do it - now, remember it's still Alhpa and it might break horribly
<coz_> hey guys...are there any major issues  in karmic so far?  such as  applications not working  ie  compiz  ..cairo dock   easystroke  etc... I bi passed gutzy because it was  not worth the effort at the time... so I guess I am asking if karmic is going to be another gutsy?
<amortvigil> hi
<penguin42> coz_: Mostly it's OK; there are some stuff for some people
<AlanBell> coz_: well it is looking pretty good at the moment
<coz_> ok cool... any major issues with particular applications reported  yet?
<AlanBell> depends on your hardware more than applications
<amortvigil> coz_:  there was an x problem
<Blizzerand_> BWARG : Will things break if I update ,even from a pure jaunty install
<coz_> amortvigil,   has that been solved/
<amortvigil> think so
<BWARG> i dont know...they didnt for me
<coz_> mm
<BWARG> at least until i started doing things to it
<penguin42> apps mostly look ok; there seem to be a random set of network manager bugs (normal), a random set of sound problems (normal), and there isn't much of an interface for configuring gdm at the moment
<amortvigil> coz_:  i believe it did
<AlanBell> coz_: I have an issue on an intel card with a 2048 wide monitor with compiz
<BWARG> yeah at the start i had a prob with pulse audiop
<coz_> AlanBell,   any solutions or workarounds  offered for that?
<penguin42> AlanBell: Is it a single monitor you have?
<BWARG> you just restart the service
<AlanBell> but another xorg-server-intel landed today so I need to retest
<coz_> AlanBell,  ok
<AlanBell> penguin42: yup 2048x1152
<BWARG> lol nice
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: hey man, compiling carrier is fun. Did you have an error with the generated make file?
<penguin42> AlanBell: Fun resolution
<AlanBell> samsung syncmaster 2343BW
<BWARG> tiny icons much?
<leftyfb> ActionParsnip: need to run autoconfig first
<penguin42> AlanBell: Yeh I believe it's getting fairly common on the 23"
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: yeah i ran autogen and finally got configure to roll
<BWARG> someone in the area is giving away a 53" tv
<leftyfb> sorry, autogen :)
<leftyfb> been a while
<BWARG> cause the psu is broken on it
<penguin42> AlanBell: There used to be a thing on some Intel's that they could only do 3D on 2048 horizontal accross or less
<BWARG> im so going to use that as my monitor
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: but I'm getting: Makefile:977: *** missing separator. Stop.
<leftyfb> odd
<penguin42> BWARG: Fun
<AlanBell> penguin42: yes, that is the max texture size, but it works on Jaunty (although maximised windows have a white title bar)
<coz_> BWARG,  sounds  big  you will have to sit across the room from the monitor lol
<BWARG> games will be so fun to play
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: i'm gonna hit autogen again
<coz_> BWARG, my nephew bought an Aquos  36"  for his system   all I can say is   wow !
<penguin42> AlanBell: Fun - I run a 1920x1080 as an external
<coz_> BWARG, my guess is ..however... the resolution is going to suck on that
<penguin42> AlanBell: And an internal that I logically put underneath it so I don't have >2048
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: uits going now
<ActionParsnip> very strange
<BWARG> its supposed to be 720p
<coz_> BWARG,   you are still going to have a  problem with resolution     but it should look cool
<BWARG> youd have to be one really lazy person to give away a tv that large because the psu is broken
<BWARG> you could ebay the parts for more than the cost of the tv
<coz_> for sure
<ali1234> BWARG: great, i'll start my new business buying new TVs and then selling them for scrap on ebay
<BWARG> buy cars they sell more
<penguin42> BWARG: It's amazing how much stuff is scrapped that's trivially repairable
<BWARG> i sold parts off my old 323 for more than i paid for it
<BWARG> cause alot of the parts are no longer made
<penguin42> BWARG: Of course it's entirely possible that what he didn't tell you was that he dropped it and ran over it and then the PSU stopped working
<BWARG> lol in that case ill take it and retrieve the flyback and scrap the rest
<penguin42> BWARG: If it's 53" it won't be CRT surely?
<ali1234> flyback? in a flatscreen? lol
<BWARG> hmmm he said it was really deep
<BWARG> *looks at post*
<ali1234> it's projection though
<ali1234> *then
<penguin42> oh, if it's a projection then you may as well throw it
<BWARG> yeah on second thought im not grabbing that it wont fit through the door
<ali1234> the don't make 53" CRTs... not for TVs anyway
<BWARG> lol its not worth it
<BWARG> thers no pic
<duffydack> sound is still an abortion I see
<tgpraveen> duffydack: :( many people have had it much better than earlier releases
<tgpraveen> duffydack: u having this prob since karmic only?
<duffydack> sound has been perfect with every release
<ActionParsnip> carrier installed
<duffydack> I always wondered how people had so many issues with sound, till now.. I`m one of em.  its completely different that jaunty, the mixer (or lack of) doesnt work properly.
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: never had a sound issue with linux personally
<duffydack> neither have I till now
<duffydack> Have to stick with jaunty if this is how it is now
<amortvigil> has anyone come across some 1's after the update?
<ActionParsnip> 1s?
<penguin42> where?
<amortvigil> lol in the dutch ubuntu channle is this gey asking for help lol "11leuk  na1 upgrade nu iedere kee1r een 1chten"
<duffydack> its only a laptop (well a inspiron 9100 so more like desktop replacement) but the speakers are pretty decent and it has subwoofer and with a winamp presets in xmms music is really nice, but now with this new sound utility which is very basic to me, depending what output i choose the volume is very loud at a very low setting, and adjusting the volume affects the pcm channel to a point and then the more I raise it another channel star
<duffydack> ts to be adjusted.
<amortvigil> his update is generating 1's all the time lol
<duffydack> I can use alsamixer to get levels ok, but as soon as touch the volume in gnome it blows my head off, and breaks what I set..  really no use at all.
<EntropikOne> installing nvidia drivers in 9.10 with 9800GT results in no screens found
<EntropikOne> can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> EntropikOne: try these: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-190-25-beta-drivers-in-ubuntu-jauntyintrepidhardy.html
<zicada> anyone been able to get KMS working with r700 ?
<EntropikOne> ActionParsnip: will do, i'll be back with results
<joaopinto> can someone check a bug on software center ?
<DanaG> hah, dialog box layout fail: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Applying%20changes-1.png
<DanaG> oh, and for some reason, apt-listchanges runs twice every time I upgrade packages.
<c_korn> does anyone else have this problem with ubuntu software center in a non-virtual installation of karmic ? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/25829/screenshot_001_QG22Eu.png you need to scroll down and up the page
<yofel> joaopinto: fire away
<AlanBell> is there a new GDM theme in the pipeline?
<wastrel> what's ubuntu software center
<c_korn> walmis: it is currently called ubuntu software store. but I think it will be renamed
<bullgard4> "The author of gnome-power-manager has removed the "suspend" and "hibernate" actions from clicking on the icon in the tool bar." (See Launchpad bug #385445). How should I now suspend or hibernate my Ubuntu Karmic computer?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385445 in gnome-power-manager "Monitor does not turn back on and computer hangs when laptop lid is closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385445
<wastrel> when i hit my power button i get the pop up with all the choices
<joaopinto> yofel, look at pidgins info on softwara center, make the window small so that you get a vertical scrollbar
<bullgard4> wastrel: What is you gnome-power-manager version?
<joaopinto> scroll down and up, the pidgin icon should be broken
<wastrel> 2.28.0-0ubuntu1
<joaopinto> yofel, let me know the result
<wastrel> joaopinto: yes i'm seeing that too
<yofel> joaopinto: yup, pixel garbage
<joaopinto> ok, reporting it, tks
<wastrel> joaopinto: if i click inside the window it redraws properly
<joaopinto> yup, the scroll action is missing a redraw
<bullgard4> wastrel: Ah, mine too! That is new to me.  --  Thank you for your help.
<amortvigil> what will change for now till beta ?
<duffydack> someone wanna see my desktop recording to show you the sound channels all messed up when adjusting volume?  I want sound like I have in jaunty :(
<diverse_izzue> bullgard4, system-> shut down... or just close the lid
<bullgard4> diverse_izzue: GNOME > System does not show a menu item "Shut down". What do you mean?
<diverse_izzue> bullgard4, mine does... weird
<diverse_izzue> oh...
<diverse_izzue> sorry
<diverse_izzue> you have this status applet thingie on the right end of your panel?
<diverse_izzue> if tha'ts active, then the system menu doesn't show the shutdown item
<diverse_izzue> but maybe this thing on the right does?
<yofel> this thing == fast-user-switch-applet
<bullgard4> diverse_izzue: Yes I do. And clicking on it, I find the menu items 'Suspend' and 'Hibernate'.  --  This is what I was looking for.  --  Thank you.
<diverse_izzue> yofel, thanks :-)
<diverse_izzue> bullgard4, sure
<duffydack> http://www.duffydack.karoo.net/out.ogv (10meg)  can someone take a look at my desktop recording regarding sound levels,
<duffydack> maybe someone elses is the same..
<arvind_khadri> hi, how do i copy a file from a ssh-server onto my machine?
<penguin42> arvind_khadri: scp
<penguin42> arvind_khadri: scp username@ssh-server:pathtofile filenamehere
<AlanBell> arvind_khadri: places-connect to server, service type ssh
<penguin42> yeh that also works
<arvind_khadri> thanks got it :)
<penguin42> can someone tell me what /var/run/pm-utils/pm-suspend/storage/parameters says for them?
<penguin42> anyone?
<AlanBell> --quirk-no-chvt
<penguin42> hmm mine also has --quirk-vga-mode-3  I wonder where it gets that from
 * penguin42 goes to get food
<arvind_khadri> why doesnt transmission work?its not downloading at all...
<arvind_khadri> rather its pretty slow in finding peers..
<ankur> Hi, did anyone had any luck booting to 9.10 alpha 6 version using USB?
<mauri> dolphin is not albe to mount ntfs partitions
<jbuncher> arvind_khadri, do you have the relevant ports forwarded?
<arvind_khadri> jbuncher, port forwarding is for incoming, right?
<CrocoJet> new ubuntu (9.10) came with kernel 2.6.32 ?
<jbuncher> arvind_khadri, not sure
<jbuncher> CrocoJet, should be .31
<CrocoJet> ok
<ankur> I had a problem booting from USB, I was encountering the error /dev/sr0: no medium found
<mauri> using thunderbird is not possibile to send email? is it an already knew bug?
<yofel> CrocoJet: definitely 2.6.31
<jbuncher> mauri, you're encountering that in karmic
<jbuncher> ?
<mauri> jbuncher: yes
<jbuncher> mauri:  I haven't encountered that, are you sure you have your settings correct?  I was able to send mail in thunderbird as of Friday.
<mauri> jbuncher: i'm trying to change outgoing servers
<mauri> jbuncher: but it is still the same
<mauri> jbuncher: two of three server stried were down. Now it works
<jbuncher> mauri:  hang on, I'll reboot to karmic and see if I have the same issue.
<jbuncher> mauri:  ok then.
<mauri> jbuncher: just now im albe to send email, thanks
<mauri> jbuncher: i've have a 2 little problem with dolphin
<robin0800> I see they have now fixed the ALT F2 problem happy days
<mauri> jbuncher: it is not albe to mount ntfs partitions
<virtuelv> is the current status still that theyr
<jbuncher> mauri:  sorry, I don't really use kde at all, so I don't know much about troubleshooting dolphin.
<virtuelv> that GMA500 is going to be missing?
<mauri> jbuncher: ok thanks
<robin0800> mauri: why not try #kubuntu or #kde channels
<yofel> robin0800: this channel is #kubuntu+1 too
<robin0800> yofel: But dolphin is a kde application
<mauri> robin0800: I didn't konw if it could be karmic problems or kde 4.3.1
<yofel> robin0800: yes, and nautilus is a gnome app and we still help people with nautilus probs in here
<robin0800> yofel: There's not much choice if you install ubuntu you get gnome
<yofel> mauri: any error when klicking on the ntfs drive
<yofel> robin0800: yes, and you get kde if you install kubuntu
<mauri> yofel: sorry can you repeat
<yofel> and kubuntu karmic support is given HERE
<yofel> mauri: how do you try to open the drive? By clicking on the symbol in PLACES
<yofel> ?
<DanaG> hah, dialog box layout fail: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Applying%20changes-1.png
<mauri> yofel: I always use dolphin to mount device. Yes simply clikking on the icon. How can I send you a jpg descibed the error appeared
<yofel> mauri: maybe bug 395079 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395079 in ntfs-3g "[KDE4][Karmic] Error mounting ntfs volume from dolphin's resources panel" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395079
<mauri> yofel: thank you very much
<robin0800> any idea why ubuntu desktop update has been held back whats it waiting for?
<jbuncher> robin0800, it wants to remove the ubuntu software store, and replace it with ubuntu software center
<jbuncher> robin0800, go ahead and install it through synaptic, it works fine
<jbuncher> looks like they just renamed the package
<robin0800> jbuncher: So software centre not ready?
<jbuncher> robin0800:  It's ready, it's just that since it wants to *remove* a package, by default it won't let the upgrade go through in the "update manager" application.  It will work fine in synaptic.
<robin0800> jbuncher: Not with safe-upgrade
<jbuncher> robin0800:  that's because safe-upgrade defaults to not removing any packages, I believe.  Just force it through and it should be fine, I already did.  The "software center" is just the software store renamed, works fine.
<Adapter> hi catweazle caillean
<ryancr> how do you change the gdm login screen?
<KnifeySpooney> I upgraded Ubuntu to Karmic and now my desktop effects are disabled (gfx card: Intel 946gz)
<KnifeySpooney> help?
<amortvigil> KnifeySpooney: yes that true, karmic has AI
<KnifeySpooney> AI?
<zniavre> ryancr, edit this file > gedit /usr/share/gconf/defaults/16_ubuntu-artwork
<amortvigil> if it thinks your pc is to slow it will disable things
<DanaG> no, that's not correct.
<amortvigil> arteficial intellegence
<zniavre> ryancr, and then : sudo update-gconf-defaults
<KnifeySpooney> Oh
<KnifeySpooney> I have 1GB of ram and the desktop effects ran pretty well on Jaunty
<DanaG> no, don't change the defaults.... that's wrong!
<DanaG> change the gdm user's settings.
<KnifeySpooney> not stellar speed but it was alright
<DanaG> Lemme' dig up how.
<amortvigil> KnifeySpooney: i am joking
<KnifeySpooney> oh :p
<KnifeySpooney> it's hard to tell when ubuntu's bein updated so much
<zniavre> ryancr,  you should point to a gtkrc theme (default is HumanLogin) from usr/share/themes
<amortvigil> KnifeySpooney: i think its because of the upgrade try reinstall your driver
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8014635&postcount=500
<KnifeySpooney> Ah, reinstall
<KnifeySpooney> thanks
<KnifeySpooney> i'll check back
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<DanaG> THAT is the correct way to change the gdm user's settings.
<zniavre> i hope it will be easier later but at the moment it's the only way i found (from artwork team)
<ryancr> DanaG: that doesn't give me any options for changing the appearance of gdm
<ryancr> zniavre: i do see anything about a gtkrc theme in that file
<ryancr> or gdm for that matter
<DanaG> weird... it works fine for me!
<DanaG> Does it not open gnome-appearance-properties?
<ryancr> yes
<DanaG> weird.  It opens fine for me.
<ryancr> but there are no gdm appearance settings for me
<DanaG> What do you mean?
<ryancr> just the regular.. background/icons/effects tabs
<DanaG> That's exactly what it's supposed to open.
<DanaG> But, it's the settings of the GDM user.
<DanaG> So, it'll change what applies when at the login screen.
<zniavre> > /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme      HumanLogin     > you do not see this line ?
<ryancr> ok so that changes the background image of gdm but how do i get the new dark background/multiuser gdm?
<DanaG> Go to "Customize".
<zniavre> sorry the forum must be right (but it work for me)
<DanaG> It's not a listed theme.
<DanaG> It has a "controls" part, and a metacity theme.
<DanaG> It just doesn't have a metatheme that refers to the two.
<DanaG> er, top-level theme.
<SandGorgon> I have a modversions issue - however my module version is the same as kernel modversion (http://paste.ubuntu.com/279818/) - could somebody tell me why I'm having "disagrees about version of symbol" errors
<ryancr> ah ok, is it "humanlogin' i assume?
<DanaG> Yeah, should be.
<ryancr> great thank you
<DanaG> oh, and to get rid of the accessibility thing that appears and won't go away:
<DanaG> click on it to open the dialog, then alt-f2, "xkill", and click the window with accessibility settings.
<ryancr> heh great thanks was wondering that
<DanaG> grr, great, now I have a local copy of it.
<DanaG> Apparently that's for "allow keyboard shortcuts to toggle accessibility"
<ryancr> now selecting the controls in the customize window will change the login look but will it change the background too, I only ask because i don't see the gdm background in the background tab
<DanaG> ah, you may have to browse manually to it.
<DanaG> "add" -- on the backgrounds tab.
<ryancr> ok cool
<DanaG>  /usr/share/images/xsplash/
<ryancr> perfect thanks.. going to test it out
<KnifeySpooney> amort: I completely uninstalled xserver-xorg-video-intel and xserver-xorg-video-all then installed, and still nothing
<JamesB192> I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 and some update in the last week switched of the GUI. Is this something known about that will go away with text-mode update?
<ryancr> DanaG: thanks that worked great
<DanaG> It is rather silly that the xsplash doesn't take the gdm wallpaper, or vice versa, automatically.
<CyberZet> JamesB192: You have upgraded your kernel to 2.6.31.11 ?
<ryancr> yeah
<CyberZet> JamesB192: If so, that's one of the main problems
<kristian42> For a long time I had this problem where my postscript printer would only print 8 pages. Then it went away with most of jaunty jackalope. But it seems like it just came back with the most recent packages for karmic. Anyone know if there's a fix or issue for this ?
<JamesB192> Yes, I have a kernel of that version.
<CyberZet> JamesB192: I encounter the same problem, with kernel version 2.6.31-11, right now I don't have time to debug it myself so I currently use 2.6.31-10 , which works just fine.
<KnifeySpooney> I upgraded to 9.10 from Jaunty and now my desktop effects can't be enabled
<JamesB192> OK. what'd probably be useless would be to set X up to pipe syslog messages to my other box. gotta dig up those man pages.
<KnifeySpooney> I'm using an intel 946 gfx card and i have the xserver-xorg-video-intel package installed
<KnifeySpooney> reinstalled the package and no dice
<KnifeySpooney> anybody know how to fix this?
<DanaG> Actually, I think there's a way to remotely syslog stuff, a proper way.
 * JamesB192 goes into nomeclature fascist mode, 'you mean a Intel 945 graphics chip for your northbridge?'
<scaine> Has anyone got autofs running on their Karmic build?
<JamesB192> I haven't got a clue actually.
<scaine> Specifically, using autofs to mount their smb shares automatically?
<BluesKaj> EntropikOne, JamesB192 , I installed after autofs setting up NFS , but it's not working
<KnifeySpooney> James: Uhh, not sure. I'm not too sure the specifics of my card but it's built into my computer, and it's called by lspci: Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<BluesKaj> oops sorry wrong name , scaine yes but it's not wqorking'
<scaine> BluesKaj : apparently there's a fix for smbclient, but I'm still seeing all my shares as read-only when autofs mounts them...
<scaine> BluesKaj : But if you're using for NFS, it's probably unrelated to your issue.
<amortvigil> what is the real benefit of karmic against jaunty?
<Tekno> amortvigil: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/247/10-things-new-about-ubuntu-karmic-koala-worth-taking-note-of
<IdleOne> karmic will have Telepathy ( going to read our minds )
<BluesKaj> scaine, yeah , i thought i could use autofs to automount the network shares but no luck there
<KnifeySpooney> I upgraded to 9.10 from Jaunty and now my desktop effects can't be enabled
<KnifeySpooney> I'm using an intel 946 gfx card and i have reinstalled the xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<KnifeySpooney> Still doesn't work, any thoughts on why?
<anselm> KnifeySpooney: do you have all compiz packages installed
<KnifeySpooney> as far as i know, the desktop effects were working before I upgraded from jaunty
<KnifeySpooney> it seems like compiz is working.. my keyboard shortcuts that work through compiz are still working
<dupondje> how can I request a new upstream version into Karmic ?
<dupondje> or is it to late already ?
<joshposh> When Karmic boots, it starts the usual terminal session in the text console, but not GDM. I have to manually ALT+F7 to switch to x-org. Only after that the x-server start normally. Why is that so and how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> joshposh, have you updated today ?
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: any errors in Xorg.0.log?
<joshposh> BluesKaj: no. today the updates seem broken
<KnifeySpooney> Yeah, a few
<JamesB192> I blame kernel 2.6.31-11 partially 8-)
<KnifeySpooney> here's my thread with Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8015880
<BluesKaj> joshposh, the stripped kernel modules that caused the login probs in yesterday's updates have been replaced and fixed in today's updates..well mostly anyway
<scaine> Blueskaj : Well, I use autofs on my Jaunty laptop and it works a treat.  But on Karmic, that smbclient bug is killing it.
<joshposh> BluesKaj: ok, thank you
<AlanBell> dupondje: new version of what?
<BluesKaj> scaine, my karmic laptop is running very slow with NFS , but haven't updated yet
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: do you really have something like card0 in /dev/dri/ ?
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: I ran $ sudo ls /dev/dri and got cannot access /dev/dri: No such file or directory
<KnifeySpooney> But i have /dev/card0
<yofel> not good...
<scaine> Blueskaj : Yeah, I think I saw a thread about slow NFS performance on ubuntuforums...
<BluesKaj> scaine, ok , I'm gonna update the laptop now ...
<funkyHat> Has the user switcher applet just changed completely, or am I loading the wrong applet?
<dupondje> AlanBell: SynCE
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: hm... udev bug maybe? I don't have /dev/card0 here, so maybe it ended up at the wrong place
<KnifeySpooney> should I try copying it or moving it over to /dev/dri?
<billybigrigger> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<billybigrigger>   erlang-base-hipe: Conflicts: erlang-base but 1:13.b.1-dfsg-2 is installed.
<billybigrigger>   erlang-base: Conflicts: erlang-base-hipe but 1:13.b.1-dfsg-2 is to be installed
<billybigrigger> anyone else get that dependancy problem within the last couple of days? or just me?
<billybigrigger> haven't been around much in the last couple of weeks so i don't know if this is common
<yofel> billybigrigger: just you
<billybigrigger> yofel, thanks :P
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: I dont know much about udev (dunno what it is), is there a way to reinstall it?
<billybigrigger> Description: Erlang/OTP virtual machine and base applications
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: I don't know too much about udev too, I only know that all files in /dev are generated by udev on boot
<billybigrigger> never heard of this, has anyone else?
<yofel> billybigrigger: I have erlang-base installed here, but not erlang-base-hipe
<billybigrigger> looks to be a part of the meta package ubuntu-desktop
<billybigrigger> i can't aptitude safe-upgrade because of this dependancy problem :(
<yofel> billybigrigger: are both actually installed or just one of them?
<ryancr> So I was trying out empathy.. but it doesn't seem to work with the message indicator applet or have the adium themes
<billybigrigger> just erlang-base is installed, hipe isnt
<ryancr> About says  2.28.0
<ryancr> is there something else I need to install?
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: I think my issue may be with Ubuntu-X, i'll do some looking around
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance#Problem:%20/dev/dri/card0%20is%20missing
<billybigrigger> yofel, should i purge erlang-base?
<yofel> billybigrigger: maybe run aptitude in interactive mode and check what tries to install erlang-base-hipe?
<billybigrigger> interactive mode?
<billybigrigger> :P can't see anything about that option
<yofel> billybigrigger: how about you just type 'sudo aptitude' and see what you get :P
<billybigrigger> yofel, learn something new everyday, never seen this before haha
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: I think i found it, going to reboot and see if it works - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/+bug/430876
 * yofel wonders why everybody thinks that aptitude == apt-get while it's aptitude >> apt-get *sigh*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430876 in libdrm "/dev/dri devices are absent after recent update (intel card)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<guntbert> billybigrigger: I resolved it by removing one of them with aptitude
<IdleOne> billybigrigger: aptitude why package I think will do it
<billybigrigger> i A couchdb        Depend erlang-base (>= 1:13.b.1-dfsg) | erlang-base-hipe (>= 1
<billybigrigger>                    s      :13.b.1-dfsg)
<yofel> that should only install one of them...
<DanaG> hipe?  what's that?
<billybigrigger> ok this is starting to get annoying :P
<billybigrigger> purged both, aptitude still won't safe-upgrade
 * cwillu pounces BUGabundo 
<billybigrigger> same error message, so i installed erlang-base-hipe, and erlang-base, and still same error
<joshposh_> Hi channel, Karmic doesnt boot to x-org, it only boots to an ordinary text console. I have to manually switch to the seventh console by ALT+F7. After that, GDM starts normally. Btw, I have the latest updates installed. Why does Karmic not boot normally?
<ActionParsnip> joshposh_: is it a new install?
<joshposh_> ActionParsnip: I installed 2 weeks ago
<ActionParsnip> joshposh_: did you verify the ISO you downloaded? Did you verify the CD once first booted to?
<joshposh_> at first it worked normally, then after some upgrade it got broken. I use autologin btw.
<cwillu> does it work if you turn off autologin?
<ActionParsnip> joshposh_: what happened just before it started failing
<joshposh_> ActionParsnip: I did not verify the CD. I dont think this is necessary since it worked before the updates. I cant remember the date when it started to fail.
<joshposh_> cwillu: good question. I will try that.
<ActionParsnip> joshposh_: true, yuo should always verify the cd though, bad CDs make bad installs
<joshposh_> yes. I'm off to some reboot now.
<JamesB192> my Karmic Kubuntu complained of a missing dev node /dev/fb0 or some such when it did that. 'startx' worked though.
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | JamesB192
<ubottu> JamesB192: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> oops
<Rods_Tiger> Karmic Ubuntu Netbook Remix doesn't work according to the instructions for making a usb drive on OS X - it's incapable of booting, and it misses each time, simply going through to the internal SSD on the netbook. The previous 9.04 UNR didn't have this problem with USB drives.
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<ActionParsnip> need coffee
<ActionParsnip> JamesB192: if you can get the exact device, i'll see what i can find
<joshposh_> Still having the same problem. Turning off autologin didnt work
<KnifeySpooney> My upgrade from jaunty to karmic left the /dev/dri folder missing, and card0 (which should be in /dev/dri/card0) is in /dev/
<JamesB192> 1,3,7-trimethylxantine, oh what it does to me...
<ActionParsnip> KnifeySpooney: does a symlink make it ok?
<JamesB192> '(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory' is what I found in the log from a little under 7 hours in the future.'
 * JamesB192 blinks, 'my computer is prescient. or I need to set up the clock right.'
<cwillu> JamesB192, pastebin the entire log
<cwillu> apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/dmesg
<KnifeySpooney> ActionParsnip: I made one, i'll try checking by restarting X
<ActionParsnip> JamesB192: seems common
<ActionParsnip> JamesB192: i'll let yuo know what i find
<DanaG> JamesB192: looks like time-zone issues.
<ActionParsnip> JamesB192: someone got it fixed with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DanaG> I've had "last time is in the future" stuff... where it'll be calling UTC, PDT, or vice versa.
<JamesB192> where is the option to change the local machines hw clock to/from UTC/local?
<ActionParsnip> JamesB192: are you using a SiS VGA card?
<cwillu> JamesB192, hwclock has options to do that, and /etc/default/... has the system settings relevant to the task
<JamesB192> most (all) machine converting from windows will be local timed hwcock.
<ActionParsnip> lol @ hwcocl
<JamesB192> No, my video chip is an ATI northbridge.
<ActionParsnip> ok cool, theres a bug with the same error but for sis
<JamesB192> /var/log/kdm.log -> http://pastebin.com/f133459c2
<dupondje> jaiks :(
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, smells like a udev change
<dupondje> huge queue on Karmic PPA builders :(
<cwillu> JamesB192, /var/log/dmesg?
<JamesB192> dmesg -> http://pastebin.com/f64bee9ad
<Rods_Tiger> has anyone anywhere managed to actually make a working USB drive with Karmic UNR on, using OS X?
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: kinda
<DanaG> hmm, is it possible to netboot an ubuntu livecd?
<DanaG> that is, boot from tftp?
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: mac os has the dd command
<cwillu> DanaG, not out of the box afaik, that would be quite useful though
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: just dd it over like in ubuntu
<DanaG> yeah, especially with gigabit ethernet.  =þ
<KnifeySpooney> ActionParsnip: Thanks! A symbolic link at /dev/dri/card0 worked. Now how do I set udev to do this correctly on boot?
<DanaG> I can set up a tftp server, but I'd need a compatible disk.
<DanaG> er, image.
<ActionParsnip> KnifeySpooney: erm, does the link not stay after reboot?
<KnifeySpooney> Oh
<KnifeySpooney> I don't know
<Rods_Tiger> yes I know it has the dd command, it had the dd command when I was doing it with 9.04 USB drives, but now, using the same procedure, it doesn't work with 9.10 USB drives.
<KnifeySpooney> haven't used a symlink before :p
<cwillu> DanaG, the live cd would need to be configured to use nfs, which I think doesn't play well with the rest of the setup or something along those lines
<KnifeySpooney> I'll reboot and see
<ActionParsnip> KnifeySpooney: submit a bug too :D
<cwillu> DanaG, there was discussion on the mailing list a few years back discussing the issues, I don't have the link handy though
<DanaG> hmm, no way to just load it all into memory all at once?
<DanaG> hmm, can you at least tftp-boot the full alternate cd?
<cwillu> heh, tftp doesn't have error detection afaik :)
<vistakiller> anyone knows where kmail storage settings expect .kmail?
<cwillu> not sure I'd want to see what happens tftp'ing 700mb :)
<yofel> ActionParsnip: nothing you change in /dev survives a reboot since it's a tmpfs and it's contents are generated by udev
<Rods_Tiger> I suspect that nobody anywhere in the world has successfully made a working Karmic UNR USB drive - it simply doesn't work anymore, using exactly the same instructions that used to with 9.04
<ActionParsnip> yofel: i see, i wasnt aware. Learned something new today
<Rods_Tiger> the netbook simply whizzes past it, failing to stop and boot from it
<cwillu> Rods_Tiger, do you know for a fact that the netbook will boot from that particular usb stick?  (not every machine will boot from every usb stick)
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: check your bios can boot usb
<Rods_Tiger> well, it was doing it perfectly fine from a 9.04 one the other day
<cwillu> with the same stick?
<Rods_Tiger> what on earth? did the BIOS suddenly get changed somehow?
<Rods_Tiger> of course same stick
<cwillu> could be, just check it :p
<Rods_Tiger> I'm using the boot menu
<cwillu> and it doesn't show up I'm guessing
<Rods_Tiger> look, you can find all sorts of peripheral reasons that this is happening, or you can just accept that the 9.10 UNR doesn't work and the 9.04 did
<Rods_Tiger> nothing else has changed
<Rods_Tiger> same netbook, same Mac, same USB drive, same process, different file
<tsoncul> Rods_Tiger: I have a working karmic UNR USB disk
<cwillu> Rods_Tiger, look, you could make up all sorts of excuses why were shouldn't be thorough this one time, or you could just accept the fact that we don't jump to conclusions, and the faster you give answers with less attitude, the quicker you'll get actual help
<Rods_Tiger> made on OS X?
<tsoncul> Rods_Tiger: Win XP
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: did you verify the file was ok with md5 check?
<Rods_Tiger> then that's irrelevant - I'm talking about OS X
<cwillu> Rods_Tiger, here I am looking through bug reports with your symptoms, and I'm really tempted to just go do laundry instead
<tsoncul> cwillu: I'm waiting for the dryer to get emptied.
<Rods_Tiger> so what do I do?
<cwillu> tsoncul, as am I :p
<tsoncul> Rods_Tiger: Anyway, I had a problem at first because I didn't format the flashdrive first
<tsoncul> Rods_Tiger: Might be worth a try
<Rods_Tiger> I've done that
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: if the image is bad it may have corruption in the bootable bit of the image
<Rods_Tiger> I've downloaded it many times, just to be sure
<tsoncul> Do an MD5 check
<vistakiller> anyone else have this bug to kmail? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161044
<ubottu> KDE bug 161044 in sending "SMTP SASL: no mechanism available (GMail+SSL)" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: it could be corrupt every time. you need to check
<Rods_Tiger> could be
<aliendude5300> How come I can't select certain packages for update even though they are listed?
<tsoncul> aliendude: Their dependencies might not have made it to the archives yet
<cwillu> aliendude5300, means they're dependant on other packages that can't be updated for whatever reason;  if it offers to do a 'partial update' when you click update, then let it do it
<aliendude5300> In particular -- epiphany-browser, mysql-server, mysql-server-5.0, and ubuntu-desktop...
<aliendude5300> No partial update offered.
<tsoncul> ubuntu-desktop is on queue for me too
<cwillu> okay, just wait a day and do it again
<aliendude5300> tsoncul, cwillu: how can I check what dependencies the packages have?
<tsoncul> sudo apt-cache --help
<aliendude5300> They have been like that for several weeks now.
<tsoncul> I can't remember the option now
<KnifeySpooney> I think it has to do with /dev/dri not being a directory unless I make it one.. then the directory doesn't appear after reboot
<yofel> apt-cache depends <package>
<aliendude5300> dylan@DYLANTAYLOR-PC:~$ sudo apt-cache depends mysql-server
<aliendude5300> mysql-server
<aliendude5300>   Depends: mysql-server-5.1
<tsoncul> yofel: thanks.
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: give me a moment to write something up
<aliendude5300> dylan@DYLANTAYLOR-PC:~$ sudo apt-cache depends mysql-server-5.0
<aliendude5300> mysql-server-5.0
<aliendude5300>   Depends: mysql-client-5.0
<aliendude5300>   Depends: libdbi-perl
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: Ok thanks
<aliendude5300>   Depends: perl
<aliendude5300>   Depends: libc6
<aliendude5300>   Depends: libgcc1
<aliendude5300>   Depends: libmysqlclient15off
<aliendude5300>   Depends: libncurses5
<aliendude5300>   Depends: libreadline5
<aliendude5300>   Depends: libstdc++6
<aliendude5300>   Depends: zlib1g
<aliendude5300>  |Depends: debconf
<aliendude5300>   Depends: <debconf-2.0>
<aliendude5300>     cdebconf
<aliendude5300>     debconf
<aliendude5300>   Depends: psmisc
<aliendude5300>   Depends: passwd
<aliendude5300>   Depends: lsb-base
<aliendude5300>   Depends: mysql-server-core-5.0
<aliendude5300>   PreDepends: mysql-common
<aliendude5300>   PreDepends: adduser
<Crashbit> aliendude5300: ?¿
<aliendude5300>   PreDepends: debconf
<aliendude5300>   Suggests: tinyca
<aliendude5300>   Suggests: mailx
<aliendude5300>     bsd-mailx
<aliendude5300>     heirloom-mailx
<aliendude5300>     mailutils
<aliendude5300>   Suggests: mysql-doc-5.0
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: use pastebin
<aliendude5300>   Recommends: libhtml-template-perl
<aliendude5300>   Conflicts: mysql-server
<aliendude5300>   Replaces: <mysql-enterprise-server-5.0>
<aliendude5300>   Replaces: mysql-server
<aliendude5300> hmm...
<aliendude5300> mysql-server-5.0 conflicts with mysql-server.
<aliendude5300> mysql-server requires mysql-server5.1 not 5.0
<ActionParsnip> !paste | aliendude5300
<ubottu> aliendude5300: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<aliendude5300> sorry :/ didnt realize how many lines I was copying until I pasted it...
<Flakeparadigm> Hello
<aliendude5300> What
<JamesB192> just out of curiousity when was the last change to udev or its accompanying init scripts?
<aliendude5300> oops sent that to the wrong channel :/
<cwillu> Rods_Tiger, is it only the unr that doesn't work?
<tsoncul> aliendude: There was some chatter a couple of days ago about mysql. As far as I can remember, they're waiting for some updates on dependencies, and there is a problem somewhere
<tsoncul> aliendude: I did'n pay too much attention at the time, sorry.
<Flakeparadigm> With the Nvidia drivers I am able to use composting, but I cannot configure multiple displays. The Nvidia control panel requires xorg.conf (Which no longer exists) and the KDE settings manager doesn't recognize a second montor.
<Flakeparadigm> what should I do to get the second monitor to work?
<tsoncul> aliendude: It'll probably update when the dependencies are also updated.
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, you need to use an xorg.conf; nvidia-settings can write a useable one
<aliendude5300> When will the changes that are supposed to make Ubuntu boot in 10 seconds be applied? It takes like 30 seconds now... :/
<Jordan_U> Flakeparadigm: You can create an xorg.conf, it's still used if it exists
<aliendude5300> Also, what
<aliendude5300> What's the progress on xsplash
 * aliendude5300 can't type today :(
<KnifeySpooney> I thought they wanted 10-second times by Lucid
<cwillu> aliendude5300, 10 seconds is a target, not a known set of updates that merely have to be applied
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: It's not a single group of changes, it's a process. The 10 second goal is for 10.04
<KnifeySpooney> and the 10 second goal IIRC is for a netbook running remix?
<arand> and the 10s is only for a specific model, which sopposedly should be a good average..
<Flakeparadigm> Jordan_U and cwillu Ok,thanks
<aliendude5300> I've noticed an increase of boot time on my Core i7 machine, and a decrease on my Intel Core2 Quad Machine...
<Jordan_U> KnifeySpooney: I think it's for a specific netbook running standard Ubuntu, not UNR
<aliendude5300> The increase on the Core i7 is HUGE. It used to boot in like 15 seconds now it takes 30-45
<arand> It's meant for intel atom+SSD Hd
<KnifeySpooney> ah
<Jordan_U> Flakeparadigm: np
<cwillu> aliendude5300, check your /etc/init/ and make sure there's no jobs that you thought you disabled that have appeared there
 * cwillu picks a piece of glass out of his foot, and wipes the blood off the floor :(
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: i have to run for now, thanks for the help so far
<cwillu> owwie
<Flakeparadigm> JordanI get a "Failure to parse existing X configuration" after "touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Flakeparadigm> Jordan_U^
<arand> I don't know if there's anything more planned for xsplash, but I sure hope the is, since atm the switch xsplash-facebrowser-xsplash-desktop is _very_ ugly.
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, have you run nvidia-settings yet?
<aliendude5300> On the Core2 Quad machine, here is my /etc/init folder: http://pastebay.com/57571
<aliendude5300> I'll have to get on the other machine to check that...
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: yes
<arand> Also the fact that it has no progress bar makes it look really crude...
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, run nvidia-settings, go to "X Server Display Configuration", get things working, and then do "Save to X Configuration File", and save the file somewhere.  Then sudo cp /home/flake/thatFile /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, get multiple monitors working from inside that tool first though
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, you'll need to set "Configuration" to "TwinView"
<aliendude5300> What file contains messages that appear when a system starts up? I think it was something like dmesg
<cwillu> aliendude5300, /var/log/dmesg contains what "dmesg" spat out during boot
<aliendude5300> Theres some error on my Core i7 Machine that says something like unsupported bios, please report.
<aliendude5300> I have my Core i7 machine on now... Im gonna VNC into that and get that file...
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: How do I save it in a custom location?
<cwillu> aliendude5300, ugh, vnc? :p  get ssh on there and then just use sftp:// in nautilus :p
 * aliendude5300 loves the "Hosts nearby" feature of the default Remote desktop viewer
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, why would you want to?
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: why not ssh, you can pastebni the file and copy the url
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: much slicker
 * aliendude5300 has no idea how to get SSH working and I'd assume it's harder than VNC
<cwillu> it's not harder than vnc, and its actually secure
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> done
<JamesB192> only if you want transperant X forwarding.
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: then to connect: ssh user@server
<aliendude5300> on host machine or guest?
<cwillu> well, make sure you've got good passwords, or use certificates instead (which is one config change to disable password logons, and one command to create the certificate)
<guntbert> aliendude5300: was that something like : piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr ?
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: It doesn't save anywhere when I click "Save to X Configuration File" because it fails to parse the existing file.
<JamesB192> oh wait, you just have to edit one file.
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: ssh user@server    on the client
<ActionParsnip> JamesB192: x forwarding is default enabled on openssh-server
<aliendude5300> installing server using VNC now...
<aliendude5300> then gonna try to connect
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: you can also forward X apps to systems using ssh -X user@server
<JamesB192> I guess I'm wrong then.
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, save it to a different file
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, and don't "merge with existing file"
<aliendude5300> what do you mean forward X apps? Like firefox windows? 0.o
<aliendude5300> That's sweet
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: So like I asked, how do I save it to a different file then?
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: yes, the app runs on the remote system but s displayed on the client system
<ActionParsnip> is*
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, you click "save to x config file", and then pick a different file name in the window that pops up?
<aliendude5300> holy crap that's awesome!
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, you have to be in "X Server Display Configuration"
<aliendude5300> now how do I access the files on the other machine in Nautilus?
<cwillu> aliendude5300, if you're familiar with screen, then "xpra" will also be useful to you (basically lets you disconnect windows and reconnect them on different machines)
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: you can use filesharing with samba etc
<cwillu> aliendude5300, address bar:  "sftp://user@ip-or-hostname.local/"
<JamesB192> it works great with putty and xming on windows as the client end too.
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, if he's got ssh, he can just go to an sftp address
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: that's where I am. When I click "Save to X Configuration File" it gives me the error, and I don't know how to save anywhere else.
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: you can also run gedit on the remote system and read the files on the system too
<aliendude5300> Can I use openssh-server to become the user on the other machine through nautilus file browser?
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: that too
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: sure you can
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: ssh makes vnc look like a useless slow POS
<aliendude5300> $ gedit /var/log/dmesg
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, that's odd; which version of nvidia-settings do you have installed?
<aliendude5300> (gedit:5741): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<aliendude5300> ehh...?
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, dpkg-query --status nvidia-settings|grep Version
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: did yu connect with -X
<aliendude5300> oh... thats it.
<cwillu> aliendude5300, wait
<cwillu> wait
<JamesB192> yeah, but some users gots to get their GUI.
<aliendude5300> omfg is that using my gedit or the the one installed remotely?
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: 180.25-0 (The latest I assume?)
<cwillu> aliendude5300, just go to the file in nautilus;  gedit (and pretty much all other gnome apps) can access files over ssh natively via gvfs
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, 180.25-0ubuntu1 is what I'm running
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: on the remote, if you launched it from the ssh session
<cwillu> aliendude5300, that'll be faster
<[em]matrix>  why doesn't the wireless network connect app for the alpha 6 kubuntu autodetect the encryption type. I mean, what if i don't know the specific type, wpa-personal, wpa-blah blah, wpa-etc, i mean, it is like a guessing game and it will only work if i set the right one.
<ActionParsnip> aliendude5300: try opening  a file and analyse the files available
<aliendude5300> http://pastebay.com/57572 <-- thats my dmesg on the Core i7 Machine.
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: I had to remove the xorg.conf I made originally
<aliendude5300> [   28.418693] acerhdf: Acer Aspire One Fan driver, v.0.5.16
<aliendude5300> [   28.418696] acerhdf: unknown (unsupported) BIOS version Gateway/FX6800-01e/R01-A1  , please report, aborting!
<aliendude5300> that's the line that says to report it.
<aliendude5300> so what should I do?
<aliendude5300> I have a launchpad account... should I make a new error on the package acerhdf?
<JamesB192> not auto load drivers for the wrong hardware?
<lika> hi guys, i bought a new sony laptop, installed kubuntu karmic, and skype on it. mic doesn't work on skype. I turned on all the mixer options. can anyone help?
<cwillu> aliendude5300, seems reasonable :)
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: It's all up and working now. Thanks
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, \o/
<cwillu> aliendude5300, "ubuntu-bug linux" would be a good start (I don't think acerhdf has a separate package, but I could be wrong, in which case it'd be "ubuntu-bug acerhdf-source" or whatever)
<cwillu> aliendude5300, ... in a terminal
<aliendude5300> What the hell? When I try to report a bug I get taken to a page explaining how to report using apport :/
<aliendude5300> How do I turn that off?
<cwillu> aliendude5300, ubuntu-bug
<Trewas> aliendude5300: that bug has been reported several times already, and is apparently harmless
<cwillu> we're discouraging the direct use of launchpad for many classes of bugs, because it just results in a back and forth to get all the required logs uploaded, which ubuntu-bug <package> does automatically
<wastrel> woo nice one X just crashed
<DanaG> mmmyeah, slow boot... sucks.
<nemo> AAAAGH Pulseaudio sucks so very very much
<nemo> I have to kill it and restart it 2 out of 3 times before starting a DVD
<cwillu> well, no, it really doesn't :p
<nemo> otherwise I get stutters
<nemo> then there is the freezing on closing totem
<nemo> the lockups in wesnoth and hedgewars
<nemo> the screwing up of my channels
<nemo> the lame ass new interface
<cwillu> have you customized any of the pulseaudio config files?
<nemo> HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT
<nemo> cwillu: tried
<aliendude5300> reported that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/437836
<cwillu> nemo, undo those changes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437836 in linux "acerhdf: unknown (unsupported) BIOS version Gateway/FX6800-01e/R01-A1" [Undecided,New]
<nemo> oh well. back to the dvd in the lameass audio system
<nemo> cwillu: those were reverted long ago
<nemo> god
<nemo> just because a few people need bluetooth or something
<nemo> we have to suffer release after release of something that is so not ready for primetime
<nemo> just embarassing
<nemo> and I'm just keeping it to support people who are suffering through pulseaudio that I know
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: Ok, now my composting isn't working. It says that the required x extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available.
<nemo> or for hedgewars dev
 * nemo sobs
<nemo> back to dvd
<Flakeparadigm> any ideas?
<aliendude5300> Can anyone tell me how to disable redirection permanently upon clicking Report a bug in launchpad?
<cwillu> nemo, you do realize that you're actually in the minority?  that it actually works flawlessly for the vast majority of people?
<cwillu> aliendude5300, did you read my comment above?
<cwillu> aliendude5300, it's a launchpad change
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, one sec, let me check my settings
<aliendude5300> can it be disabled?
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: Thanks
<aliendude5300> I hate it :/
<cwillu> aliendude5300, can you disable it?  not that I know of; the way the website works has been changed
<cwillu> aliendude5300, is there some reason you can't use ubuntu-bug?
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, pastebin your xorg.conf as it is now
<aliendude5300> how do I use ubuntu-bug?
<cwillu> aliendude5300, ...
<cwillu> scroll up, read the instructions I told you :p
<aliendude5300> oh...
 * aliendude5300 *facepalm*
<aliendude5300> I still liked the old launchpad SO MUCH better...
<cwillu> that's nice
<cwillu> you realize how many bugs just stayed at "incomplete" because required logs never got attached?
<aliendude5300> For example, feature requests can't be submitted without appending unnecessary logs any more...
<cwillu> that's also nice :p
 * cwillu suggests taking this conversation to #launchpad
<ryancr> is there an app (installed by default) that will play a source from line-in
<cwillu> in the mean time... :p
<penguin42> cwillu: Can I ask what do I do in the case of a fail to boot/fail to install bug or where I don't know which package it is?
<ryancr> soundrecorder will record line -in but just play it directly
<aliendude5300> :(
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: http://pastebin.ca/1581843
<DanaG> weird... when I rebooted, after xsplash went away, it showed me the contents of my desktop from before the shutdown.
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, did you use twinview or xinerama in nvidia-config?
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: xinerama
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, so you missed the part when I said you need to use "twinview"? :;p
<DanaG> IT also takes an annoyingly long time to boot.
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: I've used twinview and I don't think there is anything more annoying. haha
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, eh?
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20090927-3.png
<cwillu> and so you use xinerama, which is the exact same thing minus support for acceleration? :;p
<aliendude5300> DanaG: how did you generate that image?
<DanaG> bootchart.
<DanaG> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-3 (karmic), package size 11 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: My acceleration was cut when I tried twinview, before going to xinerama. In jaunty it works fine with xinerama :P
<Flakeparadigm> And it's not the exact same thing ;) twinview screws up a bucnh of things like maximizing windows. Maximize something in twinview and it will go across all monitors.
<DanaG> any tips for speeding up boot?
<aliendude5300> hrmm...
<aliendude5300> Parsing /var/log/bootchart
<DanaG> It's taking way, way longer than it did in Jaunty.
<aliendude5300> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0
<aliendude5300> 	at org.bootchart.Main.render(Unknown Source)
<aliendude5300> 	at org.bootchart.Main.main(Unknown Source)
<aliendude5300> not working for me :(
<DanaG> You have to reboot with it installed, to get a chart.
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, no it won't, unless nvidia's internal xinerama-compatible api isn't loaded, which it isn't unless twinview was enabled when x started via xorg.conf
<Twigathy> Flakeparadigm: I can maximise windows just fine to one screen using twinview...
<Flakeparadigm> weird. I've tried before several times. Let me see again
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, tip:  when I tell you to do something with out using any weasel words, you'd wise to do what I say :)
<DanaG> weasel words?
<aliendude5300> where would that chart be saved?
<cwillu> DanaG, "I'm not sure, but I think..."
<DanaG> /var/log/bootchart/
<DanaG> it's a directory.
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: I was going off of issues I've had before.
<DanaG> As far as I'm concerned, sreadahead is a miserable failure.
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, http://pastebin.com/f5dc2f704 is my xorg.conf here (on jaunty), I can get you the working karmic config file as well if you like
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, http://pastebin.com/f2ce14ced is karmic
<bucky> cwillu you mean like the ones in apt-cache show nvidia-180-libvdpau
<cwillu> bucky, I'm sorry?
<Flakeparadigm> cwillu: everything is ok now. Things have changed since I last set up any configurations. Composting worked in xinerama at one time? oh well
<bucky> cwillu nvidia's internal xinerama-compatible api ?
<Flakeparadigm> thanks
<cwillu> Flakeparadigm, it never did, but it might have been silently disabled at one time
<cwillu> bucky, twinview (and mergedfb in the radeon world) contains a compatible implementation of the xinerama api so that maximization onto single screens works properly; always has as far as I can remember
<bucky> ic
<cwillu> bucky, it's internal to the standard nvidia driver
<KnifeySpooney> Does anybody else get icons under the System menu in Karmic?
<aliendude5300> too bad you can't turn a computer on remotely :/ That would make SSH/VNC much more practical...
<cwillu> DanaG, you don't have a bootchart from before the updates do you?
<aliendude5300> would save so much electricity too
<lika> how can I install a new theme. for example thnkpnk.tar.gz
<DanaG> hmm, when were the init updates?
<cwillu> DanaG, less than a month ago :p
<cwillu> (not sure)
<DanaG> I have some from.... argh, what month is 7?  Damn Caesars, coming around and messing up the month numbering.
<DanaG> Ah, July.
<DanaG> (Julius Caesar and Augustus Caesar.)
<JamesB192> aliendude5300: some of them you can. I forget the details though.
<aliendude5300> How do I copy a file from a remote machine to my machine over SSH?
<DanaG> scp
<DanaG> scp host:path localpath
<cwillu> DanaG, it's 9
<cwillu> DanaG, okay, let me see it :)
<JamesB192> I do remember that I has a minimum hardware requirement and involves the sending of a single ethernet packet.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20090703-1.png
<DanaG> that's a while ago.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20090801-1.png
<ranslate> help
<pwnguin> and thats with an fsck
<ranslate> is ubuntu nicw?
<ranslate> nice
<Twigathy> http://twigathy.com/corona-karmic-20090719-1.png <-- I prefer my disk throughput here ;)
<ranslate> all sofware works in ubuntu or no
<DanaG> Granted, that fsck was one of a tiny, nonused boot partition.
<ryancr> does empathy work with adium themes and message-indicator applet?
<JamesB192> aliendude5300: I think it was WoL --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN
<DanaG> Why is my boot so horribly long?
<cwillu> god you're whiny today
<pwnguin> because your throughput is crap
<diverse_izzue> ryancr, yes and yes
<DanaG> hmm, but there's a whole lotta' thrashin' going on.
<pwnguin> thrashing == crap throughput
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20090922-1.png
<ryancr> diverse_izzue: hmm, I ask because mine does not ;(
<DanaG> s/but //
<DanaG> Is that before, or after?
<KnifeySpooney> For some reason, when I upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic, my /dev/dri/card0 has been moved to /dev/card0, and the /dev/dri/ directory does not exist. Help?
<Twigathy> DanaG: it's a bit crazy that you get boots twice as long and I don't have a local disk
<pwnguin> its because you dont have local disk
<diverse_izzue> ryancr, installing adium themes cannot be done via GUI yet, you have to put them ~/.local/share/adium/message-styles
<cwillu> Twigathy, network disk can be blazingly fast if it's coming from ram
<pwnguin> crazy ntfs mounts
<diverse_izzue> then they become available through the settings dialogue
<DanaG> oh, and that 9/22 one is with sreadahead and readahead disabled.
<cwillu> DanaG, have you done any io tuning previously that you recall?
<DanaG> s/and/or/
<DanaG> I don't think so.
<ryancr> diverse_izzue: ill try that thanks
<pwnguin> DanaG: when was the last time you did a profile run?
<cwillu> DanaG, single drive
<cwillu> ?
<penguin42> KnifeySpooney: I could swear there was someone else who had that - anything else weird about your /dev ? e.g. do you have /dev/pts ?
<DanaG> hmm, oddly enough, even on Jaunty, doing a profile made it load too many files -- and actually lengthened the boot.
<DanaG> And now sreadahead ("for ssds") has replaced readahead.
<DanaG> s/ssd/SSD/
<cwillu> DanaG, can you pastebin your fstb?
<cwillu> fstab rather
<KnifeySpooney> penguin42: Yes, typing 'ls /dev/pts' outputs '0'
<aliendude5300> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7559/familykarmic200909271.png <== WAAY too slow
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f232a0163
<cwillu> thanks
<Twigathy> 2 minutes on an i7! O_O
<virtuald> danag: are you saying i shouldn't use sreadahead as i don't have an ssd?
<pwnguin> aliendude5300: fahcore_78.exe?
<DanaG> You can't NOT use it... because now ubuntu-desktop depends on it.
<Pad> wtf? Oo
<jrgp> I just upgraded to karmic from jaunty and on boot it hangs on "starting init crypto disks"
<DanaG> that's folding@home, a Mono thingy.
<aliendude5300> .exe?!? that doesnt sound good?
<DanaG> yeah, the exe confused me, too.
<DanaG> =þ
<jrgp> aliendude5300: mono apps always end in .exe
<aliendude5300> ... thats annoying
<pwnguin> well that will do it
<DanaG> oh yeah, I do have data=journal.  I forgot about that.
<aliendude5300> reminds me of windblows
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> But all the old ones were the same, with data=journal.
<cwillu> DanaG, but is that a recent change?
<pwnguin> aliendude5300: you realize that folding@home is starving the rest of boot?
<aliendude5300> Anyways, I don't get why my system took 125 seconds to boot on a Core i7 when it takes 10 sec on a freakin Intel Atom Netbook CPU
<ryancr> diverse_izzue: great that works.. any thoughts on why empathy doesn't seem to register with message-initicator applet
<pwnguin> aliendude5300: you might replace it with a startup script to make folding@home wait 60 second before starting
<penguin42> aliendude5300: That's a bit of a difference!
<virtuald> aliendude5300: .exe is a nail in the eye reminding you who owns .NET
 * aliendude5300 hates .NET
<cwillu> DanaG, can you set your root drive to ordered rather than full journalling just for a test?
<aliendude5300> mono shouldnt be installed by defauly
<penguin42> aliendude5300: Now, to be fair are you running exactly the same thing on your i7 machine and your atom?
<aliendude5300> default*
<cwillu> DanaG, wondering if it might be more extensive syncing
<DanaG> sure.  I just need to dig up the tune2fs flags.  =P
<cwillu> DanaG, -o journal_data_ordered
<pwnguin> DanaG: it's probably poor layout of your files, internally and together. readahead should do better than that.
<aliendude5300> Not my Atom machine... someone said something about Ubuntu meeting a 10 sec goal on an Intel Atom.
<aliendude5300> Not sure what the Atom was running.
<keldin> copyed my ubuntu 904 into another folder and started the upgrade to 910 failed the alt-f2 upgrade process didnt work, go message that the copy wouldn't be stable so I just deleted, I thought this was releaseing in a week shouldn't this be more stable for upgrade to work?
<ubottu> Bug 904 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/904 is private
<aliendude5300> Although I do have an Intel Atom Eee Machine running Windows XP... sorry guys :/
<penguin42> aliendude5300: I suspect the atom number was for the moblin/ubuntu remix but I don't honestly know
<pwnguin> DanaG: there's shell scripts that will parse the readashead list and rewrite the files to hint ext4 to lay them out together
<cwillu> DanaG, you may also gain some benefits by tweaking or changing the default io scheduler
<jrgp> I just upgraded to karmic from jaunty and on boot it hangs on "starting init crypto disks". does anyone know a work around?
<DanaG> I think the significant increase came mostly from the new boot.
<aliendude5300> I just think 2 min to boot is way too long for 2009
<penguin42> jrgp: What did you have crypted?
<pwnguin> DanaG: one check is to try filefrag on the files in /etc/readahead or whatever the file is now
<Nattgew> keldin: beta is in a week... final is in a month
<penguin42> aliendude5300: Agreed, especially for an i7
<DanaG> There is no more /etc/readahead.
<keldin> nattgew: thanks for the timeline
<pwnguin> aliendude5300: keep in mind that the ten second goal is for the LTS, not karmic
<jrgp> penguin42: knowingly nothing. just the ~/.Private folder
<aliendude5300> i7 is supposed to be the best right? The PC that I'm talking about was the VERY best PC available at BestBuy when I bought it... it should not take 2 min to boot
<jrgp> and my home is on a separate drive; could that be why?
<pwnguin> aliendude5300: and you're basically done by 85s
<DanaG> oh, and /etc/init.d/rc has concurrency=none
<aliendude5300> Especially with i7 and an ATI Radeon 4850HD card
<pwnguin> the bootchart waits for the system to idle, and folding@home intentionally doesn't idle
<penguin42> jrgp: Curious - I don't know, but if you could boot it off a live CD I'd go and check /etc/crypttab on your filesystem
<jrgp> hmm
<cwillu> somebody should inform DanaG that concurrency=none is irrelevant under upstart;  it's not an upstart setting
<aliendude5300> How do I change F@H to wait 3 min after power on to start so I can get accurate results?
<pwnguin> aliendude5300: you know bash?
<aliendude5300> a bit...
<pwnguin> find the start script that's starting f@h
<cwillu> just put a "sleep 3m" at the start of its launcher
<aliendude5300> I know a LOT of commands though
<aliendude5300> would that be in /etc/init.d?
<pwnguin> im guessing its a user thing
<aliendude5300> or is it a cron job or something?
<KnifeySpooney> penguin42: Do you know much about the /dev/card0 issue?
<pwnguin> is f@h even an ubuntu package?
<penguin42> KnifeySpooney: No, it works for me
<aliendude5300> Is xsplash enabled by default on the newest Karmic Builds?
<cwillu> yes
<jrgp> penguin42: there is nothing in my /etc/crypttab file
<aliendude5300> I was wondering why I still see dmesg info instead of a graphical loader...
<SandGorgon> anyone have a broadcom wireless working on a 2.6.31 kernel ?
<cwillu> aliendude5300, the first message you see is probably an error or a warning of some sort?
<aliendude5300> I have the splash option enabled in GRUB...
<aliendude5300> I posted my dmesg earlier, I'll get you the link.
<aliendude5300> http://pastebay.com/57572
<Nattgew> SandGorgon: yes...
<Nattgew> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<SandGorgon> Nattgew, which card? are u using b43-fwcutter?  my driver loads but doesnt work
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: hey, didn't notice when you got back ^^, could try the following as a Workaround (!): add lines 18 and 19 in your /etc/init/gdm.conf . (If you're using Gnome/XFCE)
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: http://yofel.pastebin.com/f11b47565
<KnifeySpooney> awesome, I'll try that. Thanks
<Nattgew> SandGorgon: I think it depends on your card... I'm using bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modaliases
<SandGorgon> Nattgew, which is ur card ?
<Nattgew> SandGorgon: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<pwnguin> aliendude5300: also, the 10sec boot goal doesn't include media tomb or samba. or virtualbox, or dkms.
<penguin42> pwnguin: dkms should only happen on upgrade so shouldn't be too big an issue
<pwnguin> you might bitch about landscape though
<SandGorgon> Nattgew, same as mine.. whew... i have a custom kernel and have not been able to get it working
<DanaG> nope, not much difference.
<cwillu> DanaG, note that concurrency=none is irrelevant under upstart;  it's not an upstart setting, and so will only affect rc.d jobs
<Nattgew> SandGorgon: for some reason it was pretty smooth to get working on my Ubuntu install (at alpha 4) but I installed Kubuntu from alpha 6 and I haven't gotten to see any networks...
<cwillu> DanaG, okay
<DanaG> oddly enough, in this one, sreadahead didn't appear at all!
<SandGorgon> Nattgew, u didnt build ur own kernel , did u?
<pwnguin> if you ran profile, it won't
<Nattgew> SandGorgon: nope
<aliendude5300> Hmm... I just wish it was possible to get more boot performance without sacrificing those services...
<aliendude5300> I want to get into the GUI faster.
<aliendude5300> But then I can wait for the services to load...
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20090927-4.png
<pwnguin> you can use the same sleep trick
<nemo> cwillu: lol
<nemo> cwillu: hilarious
<nemo> vast majority of people
<nemo> except for those w/ intel cards
<nemo> or nvidia
<nemo> or those bugs on bugzilla
<nemo> or rants on facebook
<pwnguin> replace the script with a "sleep 3m+ some random value, then call the original script"
<cwillu> nemo, people who have things working don't rant or post bugs
<nemo> cwillu: fact is, ubuntu took something that works, and replaced it with something that works less well
<aliendude5300> What does the new xsplash that will be used in the beta look like? Any pics available?
<nemo> cwillu: of the 5 people I support, on 6 computers
<nemo> cwillu: 4 of them have had pulseaudio issues
<nemo> but I guess we're just unlucky
<cwillu> nemo, or there's a common fault
<nemo> cwillu: completely different hardware
<nemo> clean installs
<DanaG> oh yeah, and my bootchart is all jumbled, too.
<nemo> cwillu: but sure. blame the users/HW
<cwillu> (same tech support)
<nemo> cwillu: I saw were you were going with that dude
<nemo> cwillu: that's why I said blame the users/HW
<nemo> cwillu: fact is I barely touch their configurations.  and fact is ubuntu took things that worked
<nemo> and replaced them with something that worked less well
<DanaG> yeah, such as sreadahead.
<nemo> cwillu: yes it added new features, but those new features are useless for the majority of people
<cwillu> I'm not blaming the users/hw, I'm blaming you.  As it happens, I spend a couple hours on a regular basis fixing people's sound who got bad advice to remove pulseaudio
<nemo> cwillu: pulseaudio should have been only recommended for some cases
<nemo> cwillu: I'm a user dude
<nemo> cwillu: and I haven't removed pulseaudio off anyone's system
<nemo> cwillu: and do tell me what I could have done to screw up their system. I'm just commiserating when things crash
<nemo> or stutter
<nemo> or freeze up
<nemo> or suck up 100% of CPU
<penguin42> DanaG: I'm curious about the very lengthy mount.ntfs at 16..32s and the firmware.sh which seems to take 4-5s
<Nattgew> nemo: I agree... there are some nice things (finally in Karmic), but it's caused a lot of issues
<nemo> and the pulseaudio guys blame it on bugs w/ HW and drivers and this and that
<nemo> and it may be completely true, but the fact is they have to deal with it
<nemo> pulseaudio simply isn't as reliable yet
<nemo> and the rest of us have to put up with it
<nemo> its just depressing
<cwillu> nemo, and the drivers have been getting fixed, because the people maintaining the drivers have agreed that stuff was broken
<nemo> pulseaudio should only have been recommended for people with specific use cases
<nemo> such as bluetooth or network sound
<nemo> and ONCE that stuff was fixed
<DanaG> hmm, that partition is ~150GB, about 99% full right now.
<nemo> rolled out to general public
<cwillu> as it happens, one of the really useful features that people tend to like is the ability to set application volumes
<nemo> cwillu: blaming the HW/drivers/users as pulseaudio folks do is just sad
<DanaG> Oh, flat volumes are the only thing I really, really really hate in PulseAudio.
<nemo> cwillu: and in exchange I get virtually nonexistent volume control;
<cwillu> nemo, when the driver is at fault, what are they supposed to do?
<nemo> cwillu: fix it in a non-mainstream branch
<nemo> cwillu: like I said, it may be the most awesome sound architecutre ever
<nemo> it simply was not ready to be ubuntu default
<penguin42> cwillu: For a lot of people pulse has been a nightmare; it's a hell of a lot better than it was say 6 months ago - but frankly for many it's been a disaster, and I realise some of it is driver problems but pulse has pushed the drivers further than anything previously and perhaps they weren't ready for that
<nemo> it isn't like you can explain to everyone and their grandmother that the fault isn't pulseaudio, it is them or the HW or interaction w/ SDL or nvidia or whatever
<nemo> once this stuff stabilises, then it should have been rolled out
<pwnguin> you know, its not like audio wasn't a disaster before pulse
<cwillu> penguin42, I'm well aware of that.  But saying it's 90% of users is simply ignorant of statistics:  the only people you hear from are the people with troubles, and the only tech support people you hear from are the folks who got a bad run
<pwnguin> "did you check alsaconf for muted channels?"
<penguin42> nemo: To also be fair the other way I know people on machines without pulse where audio is sucking - probably due to drivers
<nemo> fine. we all just have rotten luck
<nemo> penguin42: I've run into that too, to be sure
<cwillu> yay for anthropics
<nemo> penguin42: is just less frequent. and many times there's something easy I can solve
<nemo> penguin42: like HW locking
 * cwillu recommends quantum suicide :)
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: I just used lines 18 and 19 of your workaround and it still doesn't seem to work
<nemo> penguin42: pulseaudio issues I can't even really touch. so I don't. no matter what cwillu suggests about my fixes
<KnifeySpooney> it created the /dev/dri directory correctly, but it didn't link card0
<nemo> penguin42: only reason I'm still on pulseaudio on this computer is so I can catalog the ways it fails for users of hedgewars
<penguin42> cwillu: The pulse guys seem rather ambivilant about helping ubuntu users, and users do end up just feeling like they're getting tossed between pulse/driver/distro hell
<nemo> penguin42: hell. the only reason I hacked in an option to not initialise sound system in 0.9.10 of hedgewars was for ubuntu users with pulseaudio
<cwillu> penguin42, the initial rollout was horrid, I have lots of sympathy for maintainers when packagers go against their recommended practices
<nemo> that way they may not have sound but at least the game doesn't crash/lock up/suck up 100% of CPU
<judgen> Howdy, where can i find a package of xdialog for karmic?
<nemo> anyway. ranting made me feel better, but it still shouldn'tve been default. that was just a major fail on Ubuntu's part - I suspect some pulseaudio advocates pushed it
<cwillu> penguin42, but this with me saying that most people don't actually have problems (which is true)
<nemo> even if only 10% of users are having problems that's about 9.5% too many
<cwillu> fair enough
<penguin42> cwillu: I hear what you are saying about most people being OK but that's not my experience of talking to friends and colleagues, and there seem to be problems on intel hardware rather than anything obscure
<DanaG> hmm, I can't figure out what to do next about my boot.
<pwnguin> calling intel hda "hardware" is obscuring the problem
<nemo> pwnguin: well. yes
<penguin42> pwnguin: Please expand?
<nemo> software audio drivers
<nemo> like winmodems
<pwnguin> most of hda is software
<nemo> or the hardware "raid" my new computer came with
<nemo> that only works in windows
<cwillu> DanaG, I was going to suggest a different io elevator as a boot option, but more as another datapoint, I don't expect it to actually fix anythign :/
<nemo> but still. those audio cards are in huge numbers of computers
<penguin42> pwnguin: What is there to do in software for audio at the lowest level?
<nemo> intel is a big platform
<DanaG> Yeah, the thing that changed were mostly init script behavior.
<cwillu> DanaG, elevator=deadline or elevator=noop
<pwnguin> penguin42: decode compressed signals
<pwnguin> route signal to outputs
<cwillu> DanaG, yes, but I strongly suspect that it's exposing issues rather than being directly to blame
<KnifeySpooney> since I upgraded to Karmic, the old logout button at the top has disappeared, and so did the thing that said my username next to it
<KnifeySpooney> I tried adding it back to panel but I can't find it
<pwnguin> if you were insane, you could output sound on the mic jack of my laptop
<cwillu> pwnguin, surround sound :p
<penguin42> pwnguin: I'm used to old style sound cards where everything was software - I don't know that any more has moved that way - I know with the Intel stuff there are issues to do with what is wired to what output/input is very much down to the whim of the board designer
<djdarkman> Hello, I have a built in USB webcam, that seems to only work ocasionally, is there a way I could disconnect it from the kernel and reconnect it like I was physically doing that?
<pwnguin> penguin42: hda "solves" that by letting software configure it
<pwnguin> except, now you need to know how the hardware is hooked up, and determine what the hardware is
<penguin42> KnifeySpooney: indicator-applet-session may be what you want
<cwillu> well, userspace is a better place for that sort of thing, makes figuring things out easier than requiring a kernel recompile :p
<penguin42> pwnguin: Sure
<penguin42> my sound problems have mostly been pops and clicks that came in around intrepid time and I've never been fully able to get rid of
<pwnguin> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jldugger/2356939298/sizes/l/
<nemo> maybe pulseaudio could have been an option prompt after install. esp if bluetooth snd was detected.
<nemo> s/could have been/should be as soon as possible/
<pwnguin> actually, i had to fix a resume bug
<pwnguin> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jldugger/2356939930/
<penguin42> nemo: Pulse does solve some things - I mean with karmic possibly for the first time ever I've had sound played from Flash AND my music player at the same time
<cwillu> nah, it's more important to have a good way forward than to avoid making improvements and fixing long-standing issues in the name of maintaining existing support
<pwnguin> the main tric here was to rewrite the boot set with tar
<Jordan_U> nemo: I don't think Ubuntu is ever going to prompt users about things like the audio subsystem during a default install.
<Ian_> anyone else with ubuntu-desktop kept back?
<cwillu> Ian_, yep, give it another day
<Ian_> kk
<pwnguin> it'd be kinda neat to visualize the disk layout of a boot profile
<pwnguin> but i think canonical's assuming SSD with a constant seek
<penguin42> DanaG: I'd love to know why dkms appears to have taken about 5s on there - you'd hope it really shouldn't if it was already build
<joaopinto> penguin42, I can do that with jaunty
<penguin42> joaopinto: Yeh well you're lucky! Still, that's pulse letting you do that
<cwillu> penguin42, so they finally got asound.conf configured right by default :)
<nemo> penguin42: I've had that before, even w/ intel cards
<KnifeySpooney> penguin42: Thanks, I guess Karmic uninstalled it or something odd happened.. either way I reinstalled and looks great.
<penguin42> cwillu: Maybe, it might be the 32bit stuff that got fixed
<nemo> penguin42: flash improved their integration, and, well. depends on what packages you installed too
<aliendude5300> Anyone know how to adjust the volume for JUST the rear audio channels?
<andresmh> does gnumeric have a channel?
<nemo> Jordan_U: I was thinking more after default install
<nemo> Jordan_U: they do leave the install thin and light, but there are prompts after. for graphic cards for example.
<Jordan_U> nemo: Same likelyhood of ever happening
<nemo> Jordan_U: could put it in some sound dialog
<pwnguin> i need to install grub2 / bootchart my laptop
<nemo> in that case, let folks find out about things that support their bluetooth on their own I guess
<Jordan_U> nemo: If the graphics card drivers were distributable they wouldn't prompt you to enable them. It's a choice out of neccessity
<nemo> ahh well. this is all to make me feel better, is obvious the only way this will be solved is pulseaudio slowly getting more reliable.
<nemo> no point in my going on about it.
<nemo> hm. I think I'll update, and test SDL/openal in hedgewars again
<nemo> maybe it doesn't lock up anymore :)
<nemo> with one of the two
<penguin42> On those boot charts is it the thing slightly above the bar that's the name?
<aliendude5300> My USB drive keeps unmounting itself :/ I think it's because Ubuntu is having errors reading it... what should I do?
<penguin42> aliendude5300: I'd dmesg and see if you can see the errors
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: Look in dmesg for any errors
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: You can also use errors=remount-ro ( don't remember the exact syntax ) so it just remounts read only instead of unmounting completely on errors
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20090927-6.png
<DanaG> hmm, that's with just rebooting (no elevator=)
<aliendude5300> Jordan_U: I wanted to fix the problem though... must be a problem with my devices file system (FAT32)
<aliendude5300> I tried fsck with automatic repairing on the whole thing but it didn't improve much
<aliendude5300> I even tried enabling checking for bad sectors
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: It's probably a bad flash drive, I've had a lot of cheap flash drives die on me
<arand> ...There flies dear pidgin again.
<aliendude5300> It's not a flash drive. It's a 250GB USB Mechanical Hard Disk
<KnifeySpooney> How do I set the time to update with an NTP server? I could have sworn it was by using the time panel applet but I can't find it
<aliendude5300> Not sure if SATA or PSATA...
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: And one that was silently corrupting untill I started testing btrfs on it and saw csum errors
<DanaG> hmm, so now my slow boot has me so boggled.
<aliendude5300> It has 46GB free space... shouldn't be unmounting due to the disk being full.
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: running out of space isn't considered an "error" that would force an unmount
<penguin42> DanaG: Your NTFS mount has taken like a 3rd of the time
<penguin42> DanaG: Oh hang on - there's another chunk later on
<aliendude5300> http://pastebay.com/57587 <== dmesg after plugging in the USB drive to it unmounting forcefully
<DanaG> hmm, usb errors... perhaps the enclosure is the thing that's failing?
<penguin42> aliendude5300: Well the good thing is it doesn't actually say medium errors; as DanaG says USB errors - is it a powered drive?
<aliendude5300> Whats Error -71? Seeing that one a lot...
<aliendude5300> Yeah... it's powered by an AC adaptor.
<aliendude5300> not VIA usb.
<DanaG> hmm, could it be a dodgy cable?
<cwillu> DanaG, are you booting off a usb hd enclosure?
<penguin42> aliendude5300: Hmm so it has it's own AC adapter - not the normal problem of not enough power then
<DanaG> Nope, my drive is SATA.
<cwillu> oh, misunderstood that :p
<DanaG> argh, what happened to the SMART attributes graph?
<aliendude5300> I think its a corrupted filesystem or something.. but all my files are still there.
<cwillu> DanaG, I wonder what gnome-panel is doing for ~17 seconds
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: It's not (just) a file system problem
<aliendude5300> I can't remount it once it's unmounted... I have to turn it off on the back, unplug it from the PC, wait 10 seconds or so, and plug it back in, then turn the switch back on...
<aliendude5300> All the files seem to be there.
<cwillu> DanaG, coincides with mount.ntfs
<cwillu> oops, nvm, it doesn't
<aliendude5300> The drive is made by a company called Fantom.
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: There are errors reading from the device, at a lower layer than the file system ( which is also causing file system errors )
<aliendude5300> What should I do to fix this?
<aliendude5300> :/
<aliendude5300> Was working fine a week or 2 ago
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: You there?
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: See what it's smart diagnostics say ( in palimpsest )
<cwillu> aliendude5300, if you can use the drive directly (esata, or internally), you'll be able to check smart disk
<cwillu> most usb enclosures don't expose smart though
<aliendude5300> Doesn't show up in palimpsest
<aliendude5300> :/
<cwillu> yep
<cwillu> usb drives won't
<aliendude5300> Sec... gonna try powering off again
<cwillu> aliendude5300, ^^^
<aliendude5300> I saw that.... but it wasnt mounted anyways...
<Jordan_U> cwillu: I could have sworn I had checked smart diagnostics on an external USB enclosure
<aliendude5300> So worth a try
<cwillu> Jordan_U, I'm not saying they don't exist, but very very few bother implementing it
<cwillu> they just act as a dumb mass storage device
<aliendude5300> I'd open the thing up but it uses those annoying chinese screws or whatever :/
<cwillu> does it have an esata port on the enclosure?
<cwillu> that would work (being a mostly direct connection to the drive)
<Jordan_U> cwillu: It also couldn't be done before devicekit disks, and so before karmic
<penguin42> dumb being about the right description of most USB<->ata bridges
<aliendude5300> It shows up but SMART isn't available.
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: yes
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: I tried lines 18/19 of your workaround and it worked fine up to linking the file
<KnifeySpooney> It created the directory but the link wasn't created
<aliendude5300> No eSATA port.
<aliendude5300> Just USB.
<DanaG> ironic thing on my usb/fw400/esata drive:
<DanaG> it won't do SMART over eSATA; only over USB.
<cwillu> heh
<Dai> DanaG: as long as it's not LaCie *grumbles*
<aliendude5300> Don't ever buy a drive from Fantom, this thing works terribly :/
<aliendude5300> It was made in 2004 though...
<aliendude5300> might be better now
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: Do you have another enclosure?
<aliendude5300> no...
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: Another USB cable?
<aliendude5300> These problems started occuring after I deleted old files from the drive.
<aliendude5300> I have MANY usb cables... I could try that...
<penguin42> aliendude5300: Another appropriate PSU might also be worth a go
<aliendude5300> It uses a kind of PSU I've never seen on another type of device... dont have another one :/
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: ok, if you run   [ -e /dev/card0 ] && sudo ln -s /dev/card0 /dev/dri/card0    right now in a terminal, is the link created?
<cwillu> DanaG, have you noticed that udevd is waiting a good 10 seconds before any of its subprocesses kick in?
<KnifeySpooney> yofel: Yes
<cwillu> DanaG, as opposed to 20090801-1, where the subprocesses start immediately
<Jordan_U> Is there any way that you could let the udev from the initramfs persist through the switch to the real root?
<cwillu> DanaG, try elevator=deadline, I'm interested in seeing if it shortens the udev hangup there at all
<cwillu> (you'll have to do it on kernel boot line)
<DanaG> will do in a bit.
<cwillu> DanaG, k, pm me if you don't mind, I tend to miss in-channel comments, and I'm heading off for lunch and work right away
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: next try: http://yofel.pastebin.com/f7844d7c
<test34> anyone got the microsoft vx-1000 webcam working?
<test34> I get lots of error like this: "libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: fill_nbits error: need 3 more bits" and a green output
<DanaG> okay, gonna' try reboot now.
<penguin42> test34: 001 do ?
<test34> penguin42: 001 do?
<penguin42> test34: Well you said you needed 3 more bits
<test34> heh
<billybigrigger> test34, i have one
<billybigrigger> hasn't worked at all during the 2.6.31 kernel development
<billybigrigger> test34, good luck getting it going though, if you do, you should ping me :P
<test34> billybigrigger, ok.. I've read that some people got it to work by recompiling the kernel but they dont say what option they changed
<billybigrigger> i have compiled in all v4l/v4l2 devices and gspca modules, still nothing
<penguin42> can anyone tell me what they have in /etc/pm/sleep.d please?
<test34> they used http://kcheck.sourceforge.net/
<test34> penguin: 10_unattended-upgrades-hibernate  99laptop-mode  action_wpa
<test34> billybigrigger, is your videocard a nvidia?
<billybigrigger> yes
<test34> some said it worked by disabling the proprietary driver, I will try that
<DanaG> cwillu: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20090927-7.png  -- not really siginficantly different.
<XDevHald> billybigrigger: What type of NVidia are you running?
<test34> reboot...
<DanaG> 5 seconds.
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-27
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<BUGabundo> did you drop me on your JID list?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: no
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: hmm, you don't get messages from me?
<kklimonda> oh, you did
<archer> hi repost my issue : amd 64 failed to hibernate or sleep with on screen message: drm atom_bios loop, drm atom_execute_table_locked.
<archer> it is a L310 cpu with ati 3200 HD. someone here?
<BUGabundo> some are
<archer> nice to hear that.
<archer> The error message was not recorded in any written log. And the unit finally comes to a shutdown.
<archer> i didn't not remember them all, but it appears that maverick meets a dead loop with bios and don't know how to deal with such operation request
<BUGabundo> archer: really???
<shilow> has anyone solved the problem with  dpkg-reconfigure and   cron  once i upgraded to   10.10 i haven't been able to  run dpkg-reconfigure -a  because it  stops  after it hits cron
<archer> yes. BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> why the whois ?
<BUGabundo> pff
<archer> ???
<shilow> anyone?
<shilow> ive  did the  good ol google but  i havent found any answers
<archer> shilow, I have no clue.
<archer> what is your local time, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> GMT +1
<jbroome> ah, KVM/apparmor wasn't happy with my .img files in a non-std location.  put them back rebooted and VM started
<archer> today's update : ia32-libs (20090808ubuntu6) ...
<archer> g_module_open() failed for /usr/lib32/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-jasper.so: libjasper.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kklimonda> ia32-libs strikes again
<mellhen> Hy @all
<mellhen> i would like to test the new ubuntu font in kubuntu
<mellhen> how can i do that?
<archer> yes it appears to ia32libs
<archer> launchpad bug board said it is already fixed . but update is not helpful yet
<Blue1> seem to be having X issues with my nvidia card, known problem?
<jbroome> Blue1: did you re-reun the nvidia installer after a kernel upgrade?
<Blue1> well I did ALL the upgrades, then apt-get the nividia-185 driver --
<Blue1> iow it worked in 10.04, but didn't in 10.10 -- in drivers were ever installed.
<Blue1> fresh install btw, NOT upgrade
<archer> hum
<archer> ATI even worse.
<Blue1> yes.
<archer> i give up anyhow
<yofel> Blue1: there is no 185 driver in lucid and maverick, in lucid it should pull in 195, in maverick I don't know
<yofel> the new nvidia package is nvidia-current
<bjsnider> there is a 185 driver package in maverick, but it's a dummy that pulls in nvidia-current
<archer> my hd3200 has been never correctly recognized by fglrx.
<bjsnider> people should be using jockey to instal it
<archer> noway
<archer> how to use jockey?
<archer> no such button or so
<Blue1> i think I tryed jockey-gtk iirc
<archer> need to  reboot. brb
<Blue1> well it hauled in to drivers, I was surprised.
<archer> always.
<archer> you are already a worrier to use maverick
<Blue1> hmm
<archer> the first reason to try maverick, was that lucid doesn't support my hardware
<archer> what will happen if i remove ia32-libs
<Quutar> wierd question... I run Ubuntu in VirtualBox... 10.04.1 works fine in it... but when i upgrade to 10.10 the video driver reverts back to 800x600 and the bidirectional clipboard goes away
<kklimonda> archer: there is a backported kernel from maverick for lucid
<Quutar> is there a new guestOS drivers setup for 10.10?
<archer> kklimonda,  that is to say it is still some kind of kernal>?
<kklimonda> archer: ?
<archer> ia32
<archer> is it safe to remove that ia32-lib ?
<kklimonda> archer: well, it's been a comment to your previous statement about running maverick because lucid doesn't support your hardware.
<kklimonda> archer: yeah, it is
<kklimonda> as long as you don't plan on running 32bit applications
<archer> hum..
<archer> anonnyyyyinnnggg
<Blue1> how about that - intalled a vanila xorg.conf and 10.10 came up.
<yofel> Blue1: if you installed nvidia without jockey you need to create a xorg.conf yourself, yes...
<archer> at least flash is 32bit,
<yofel> or run nvidia-xconfig for that matter
<kklimonda> archer: there is a 64bit flash available from adobe
<kklimonda> it works better here then the 32bit version
<archer> k
<archer> remove it
<Blue1> kklimonda: yesh the 64 bit flash plugin works way way better then the 32 bit shoe horned version on 64 bit systems
<archer> but i am still afraid
<archer> that libsound32 is ..
<kklimonda> then don't use beta software
<kklimonda> what about it?
<archer> lib32sound2 is very important
<archer> for skype some player
<archer> who care, remove first
<archer> i hate to read error report
<kklimonda> what are you trying to accomplish?
<archer> avoid chain effect from ia32
<kklimonda> why are you removing it?
<archer> errors
<kklimonda> oh, cool
<kklimonda> heh
<archer> launchpad error
<archer> incorrectly displaying some items
<kklimonda> I don't think how is it related to ia32-libs?
<archer> after a error on apt-get upgrade
<archer> yeap i don;'t believe it is even related
<archer> but after removal , all the desktop interface appears correct
<archer> since that error message was the only clue to me
<archer> you know
<archer> there are running tasks, date, time, im, power-off items on gnome
<archer> with that error message, date,time,power off are in a mess
<archer> i got it
<archer> that might explain why i cannot install ATI version display driver.
<archer> with ia32 in bugs itself, how can its 32bit driver program be reliable? and ati drop latest xorg
<archer> Blue1,
<yofel> erm, you can't install 32bit drivers on a 64bit system
<archer> is that true that adobe player is mroe laggy
<yofel> applications mights still work with ia32-libs, but to use 32bit device drivers you need a 32bit kernel
<archer> yofel,  please refer to ati driver release note
<yofel> archer: and where do I find that note? (I don't know much about ati)
<archer> ..
<archer> it is said ... need to compile it with 32 kernal for 64 bits system or so
<yofel> assumed it worked the same as the nvidia ones, and they have seperate 32 and 64 bit drivers
<archer> yeah. that is why nv is more friendly
<archer> but you have no choice if you buy an amd notebook
<archer> AMD-ATI they are from the same plant
<archer> at least brand
<archer> ati open source drive doesn't support opengl hadware accel.
<archer> as a netbook it is for sure a pitty if you cannot install official property driver
 * archer disconnects himself by rebooting the router --- is adoble wrapper really more laggy?
<eboyjr> Has anyone noticed the the mouse cursor in 10.04 doesn't have the click point (i dont know the real name) at its tip? It's a few pixels down and it make precision not as good
<archer> hot spot
<eboyjr> Yes, lol
<Tekno_> :DD
<eboyjr> I know it's not a major issue but I want to bring it up for discussion
<dereks> hello. recently on meekrat, my sound stopped working. i get the startup sound from GDM, but when i log in, sound does not work... anyone have any ideas where to look
<archer> hum another ia32 issue
<archer> dereks,  with my laptop, it is auto___ muted at logging-in
<dereks> archer: nope, i have played with gnome, seems it should be playing
<archer> sorry. is that to say you cannot make it un-muted?
<dereks> it isn't muted
<dereks> well, according to the preferences
<archer> no clue
<dereks> weird, just solved it by turning up in alsamixer
<archer> haha almost muted
<Blue1> yofel: yeah you can install 32 bit apps on 64 bit system
<Blue1> yofel: force install
<dereks> why would alsa have it muted?
<dereks> the gui tools didn't...
<Blue1> yofel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<archer> Blue1, how to install adobe-flashplugin please
<yofel> ah
<Blue1> archer: you are using the squre whatever it's called from adobe?
<archer> yes from its webpage
<archer> ubuntu one is luanched but nothing in process
<Blue1> archer: you are looking for the 64 bit flash correct?
<archer> y
<Blue1> archer: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<archer> will try
<Blue1> archer: just untar it, I'll get the locations in a sec
<Blue1> archer: this has the right locations:  (old article so ignore the alpha flash plugin, but locations are correct)  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=161
<archer> i am reading labs
<Blue1> ?
<archer> gnash has a server problem. with its cache managment and connection
<Blue1> dunno what gnash is.
<archer> firefox plugin
<archer> is that possbile to make use of offical .so file?
<yofel> archer: just follow the instructions, it will put the .so at the right place
<archer> thanks reading
<archer> good thanks
<janakaclk> Is it true that gnome 3 wont come with 10.10?
<zeroedout> uh, gnome 3 has been delayed till 2011 last I heard
<kklimonda> indeed
<bullgard4> When trying to open /proc/kcore for read mc warns: "nm: /proc/kcore: File format not recognized." What does »nm« stand for?
<glebihan> bullgard4: nm lists symbols from object files, see "man nm" for details
<bullgard4> glebihan: Ah! Excellent! I just read man nm. But is »nm« a acronym? What do the letters n and m stand for?
<glebihan> bullgard4: not sure, but I'd say it stands for "nomenclature"
<bullgard4> glebihan: I see. Thank you very much for your help.
<glebihan> bullgard4: you're welcome
<lucent> found serious data corruption with new firewire stack and an adapter I was using (previously without corruption) before
<lucent> what to do about it?   anyone familiar with hunting firewire bugs happen to be watching here?
<kklimonda> lucent: you will have more luck on #ubuntu-kernel probably, but in few hours.
<lucent> oh, thank you for the advice then :)
<volodya> I have "gg:foo" open up konqueror and I would like rekonq instead. Changing file associations for text/html, which used to work before, no longer works. Any ideas?
<MTecknology> I can create an XFS partition just fine.. but then I can't mount it ... -_-    mount: unknown filesystem type 'xfs'
<kklimonda> well, creating a partition requires only tools but to mount it you need a kernel module ;)
<MTecknology> kklimonda: indeed... wrong kernel was being used... thanks :D
<MTecknology> xfs is supposed to be really fast but less reliable, isn't it?
<vega_> repos broken ? W: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<vega_> hmm, fi/se broken.. nl works
<MTecknology> vega_: apt-get update
<vega_> that doesn't fix broken repos
<MTecknology> vega_: the package you're trying to download might have been updated
<vega_> .. no, i'm just trying to run "apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade"
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> I should have read that better..
<vega_> nl.archive.ubuntu.com works ok, so guess it's just those two broken (fi/se)
<DanaG> Say, how do I edit a bug's title?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/612591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Kernel treats 3-button touchpad as 1-button ClickPad" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> I need to tweak that wording: "Can't use physical middle button on touchpad"
<lucent> part of updating the bug with a reply, I think
<kklimonda> DanaG: there is a little, yellow icon next to the title
<lucent> you might not have permission to do that, someone will
<DanaG> ah, it is my own bug.  There's an exclamation-point icon next to description, but not next to title.
<DanaG> That bug is a real showstopper... I just plain can't use the Maverick kernel as long as that bug is unfixed.
<kklimonda> DanaG: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/612591/+edit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Kernel treats 3-button touchpad as 1-button ClickPad" [Undecided,New]
<lucent> DanaG: mouse preferences not helpful?
<DanaG> Nope.  It thinks I have a ClickPad.
<DanaG> So it breaks my middle button, and makes it into a left button if my finger is on the left side of the pad, and a right button if my finger is on the right side.
<DanaG> s/and a/or a/
<DanaG> Tweaked description:
<DanaG> [Maverick] Kernel treats touchpad's middle button as ClickPad
<DanaG> Or remove brackets.. Maverick kernel...
<kklimonda> DanaG: have you tried raising this issue with ubuntu-kernel guts?
<kklimonda> guys*
<DanaG> #ubuntu-kernel?
<preecher> i dloaded the 10.10 beta--now my sound and video dont do right when i go to a youtube vid--it kinda like hangs and drags if that is understandable--anyway of fixin without havn to do a reinstall?
<kklimonda> DanaG: yeah
<DanaG> I've pasted the link there.
<vinok> hi guys
<preecher> can i go back to 10.4 lts from the 10.10 beta without havn to do a complete re-install?
<kklimonda> no
<preecher> any chance of changing pulse audio then to something else? my sound dont work right after i dloaded the beta
<kklimonda> you can try disabling it, check google for steps to do that (it's something like echo "autospawn = no" >> ~/.pulse/client.conf && pulse -k but I'm writing it from my memory)
<preecher> thanks
<lucent> fried cheese for dinner, yum. waiting for some kernel inclined folks to make an appearance
<TiK> preecher: don't use the beta?
<preecher> ive done dloaded it
<preecher> or should say "upgraded" to it
<TiK> why
<preecher> because i seen on the ubuntu page it was being offered so i went for it
<TiK> pulseaudio or ubuntu 10.10?
<preecher> the 10.10----i think the pulse came with it--something changed anyway because before my sound/video was working perfect but i suppose probs are to be expected on a beta
<preecher> its just aggravating is all---i can do without youtube but i dont want to
<preecher> and i really dont wanna do a complete reinstall either
<TiK> prob have o modify the file in /etc/modprobe.d/also something
<TiK> alsa
<preecher> im lookn at the ubuntu forum now to see what i can find
<kklimonda> preecher:  your i seem to be broken.. and o,w,n.. and few other letters (don't abbreviaiate words - doing that makes it harder for non-native speakers to read your statements)
<TiK> fun
<killer999> any application that support metalinks downloads in ubuntu?
<kklimonda> metalinks?
<killer999> ubuntu daily build metalink
<killer999> from cdimage.com
<jpds> Probably not.
<killer999> ah....i thought metainks are like torrents and they can be opened with transmission
<jpds> killer999: What would be the benefit?
<killer999> i need a daily build torrent file
<kklimonda> there isn't one
<virtuald> killer999: you mean magnet links?
<jpds> killer999: Who will be seeding an ISO image that's generated everyday?
<archer> someone ?
<killer999> uhm...i don't know.....are metalinks and megnet links are same....look at the metalink file, http://pastebin.com/mVs8X6BF
<killer999> actuallu I am using chromium and it breaks long downloads....thats why i am looking for a torrent
<glebihan> killer999: no metafiles and magnet links are not the same
<kklimonda> killer999: use wget
<kklimonda> or firefox
<glebihan> killer999: where did you get this metafile from ?
<killer999> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-i386.metalink
<jpds> Wait; if you're downloading on a daily basis, why not use rsync or zsync?
<killer999> how to use that...sorry I am a bit new to ubuntu
<glebihan> killer999: it seems that the informations in this file are incorrect, the torrent link points to a file that does not exist
<killer999> hmm....guess i will have to use use firefox
<adv_> is there a tool that lets me setup which daemons i want to run on startup? with a current available list or smth?
<glebihan> killer999: I'd suggest zsync
<killer999> ok...I got the solution....i have added the download url to steadyflow download manager...it can pause and resume too...so no need for torrent
<adv_> glebihan, what's the difference of zsync from rsync
<adv_> ?
<glebihan> adv_: zsync uses the rsync protocol, but zsync is designed for distribution, see http://zsync.moria.org.uk/ for details
<adv_> glebihan, distribution? what do you mean
<glebihan> adv_: zsync is intended to be used to distribute files from one server to many users, whereas rsync is originally intended to be used for synchronization
<adv_> ah thanks
<glebihan> adv_: you're welcome
<archer> sleeping doesn't turn lcd backlight off. sleep/hibernate meets drm atom_bios_loop , drm atom_execute_table_lock error. any suggestion
<adv_> how can i check what runlevel im currently in?
<yofel> archer: can you file a bug against linux after following? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume#Debugging%20Suspend
<archer> excuse me. but i don't think it is any related, yofel
<archer> since it is a drm err msg
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question about kmail:  when I start kmail I always have to click on "inbox", so kamil connects to the imap-server and downloads the mail..  is there any way to do this automatically? best would be that i launch kamil and I am automatically in the specified inbox folder with downloaded mails...
<archer> yofel,  how to post a feed a bug against that link?
<adv_> how can i check what runlevel im currently in?
<glebihan> adv_: when do you want to test that
<glebihan> ?
<adv_> glebihan, hm? now
<yofel> adv_: run 'runlevel' without arguments, it will tell you which one you're running
<adv_> N 2
<yofel> not that upstart cares much about runlevels these days
<adv_> does that mean runlevel 2?
<glebihan> adv_: when the system is running, you're in runlevel 2
<adv_> so 2 is default one?
<glebihan> adv_: yes
<adv_> thanks
<yofel> archer: ok, could be a libdrm bug indeed, I suggested linux as the kernel apport hook gathers most information about your system. And what do you meen by 'feed bug' ?
<archer> haha. file it
<yofel> archer: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<archer> the case is, after xorg is closed or at least log of xorg is no longer recorded, no more information could be gathered by apport
<archer> i think the action of auto shutdown is to protect the unit from overheating from dead loop
<yofel> hm..
<archer> so, yofel. how can i file this bug? no more info avail
<yofel> archer: that's pretty much what I know about suspend debugging, maybe the others in #ubuntu-bugs know more
<archer> ty . trying that channel
<archer> yofel,  that channel is XXXXXXX quiet
<yofel> well, I'm not sure what you're used to, but I don't call a channel quiet until there hasn't been at least 3h of inactivity
<yofel> it's not like there's an official staff looking just at the channel all the time
<yofel> somebody will answer you once they see your message
<archer> i could not be there for over 2 hrs
<archer> usually we expect some response in 30 min
<AlanBell> hi all, anyone having issues with the size of the evolution preferences window?
<AlanBell> for me it won't go smaller than 690x780 thus won't fit on a 768 tall screen
<vish> AlanBell: its a known issue..
<vega_> AlanBell: yes known issue, somebody reported it also few days ago...
<AlanBell> ok, evolution really needs to sort itself out with resizable stuff
<vish> AlanBell: not sure when that would change , its been around since 2005 ;)  » Bug #23810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 23810 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution is unusable in 800x600" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23810
<AlanBell> yeah, there are a load of bugs like that, especially when the 1024x600 screen was popular
<vish> since 2004 in bgo …
 * AlanBell is checking out the bzr source of evolution to fix the damn problem
<AlanBell> is there a way to check out just the current revision, so far I have 383MB of stuff in the .bzr directory and no sign of the current code yet
<archer> AlanBell, there is alt key in the keyboard
<AlanBell> archer: what do you mean?
<archer> press alt and drag the window. will it help
<AlanBell> archer: not if you have y constrain in compiz enabled as is the default
<AlanBell> anyhow, I don't have a problem, I have a 2048x1152 monitor, the point is that the code is broken
<AlanBell> got a bug number for the evolution preferences window?
<AlanBell> the problem is the email preferences-general preferences tab has so much crud on it that it pushes out the minimum size of the window
<AlanBell> so that needs a scrollbox outside it, which I think needs to be added around line 530 of widgets/misc/e-preferences-window.c
<tukadafoonday> so guys, just downloaded and tried to install Ubuntu 10.10 and when it tried to start the Xserver the video obviously hung and locked the whole system up and therefore i was unable to carry out my installation.
<tukadafoonday> So instead i had to install 10.04.
<gratz|work> With Hal now deprecated (at least it seems to be.. no longer appearing in d-feet on Ubuntu 10.10 beta - meerkat), what is the best way to programmatically detect device inserts for things like usb devices? Before I could watch for a 'DeviceAdded' signal on Hal.Manager..
<archer> yofel,  3 hrs already
<archer> it is as quiet as the tomb . I have to walk my dog
<yofel> ok, it *is* unusually quiet today.. everyone's busy I guess
<bjsnider> gratz|work, you're always going to see something in dmesg
<ectospasm> I installed 2.6.35-19 on Lucid (see launchpad bug #131094), and now I get a bunch of kernel errors regarding AppArmor userspace utilities needing to be upgraded.  Will I be fighting a neverending battle, fixing each little issue, until I upgrade to Maverick?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131094 in linux (Ubuntu) "Heavy Disk I/O harms desktop responsiveness" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131094
<gratz|work> bjsnider, was hoping for a nicer way
<gratz|work> there's udev i guess
<bjsnider> i'm not sure you're going to get an answer in this channel. you need to talk to an ubuntu hacker, and they just don't live here
<jared> can anyone help me with terminal crashing in xubuntu maverick?
<gratz|work> sorted it, udev :) thx all / bjsnider
<glaucous> I'm looking for the Ubuntu 10.10 repository, I'm not officially using Ubuntu 10.10 (sitting on backports). Apparently the .10 repository has the latest Catalyst/AMD/ATI fglrx drivers which I need for Xorg 1.9. Somehow I can't find the repo
<rye> Is there any bug report regarding  Alt+PrintScreen not working in Maverick?
<rye> i mean is there anybody else suffering from this
<BajK> nice :) They finally fixed the start splash in 10.10, now it says "Kubuntu"
<blue_anna> I got this error this morning runniing the update manager: http://nopaste.dk/p2476
<blue_anna> well I ran it again from the cl after the update manager failed
<BajK> blue_anna: did you try update? sudo apt-get update
<BajK> to refresh package list and might fix broken urls
<blue_anna> yes
<blue_anna> I did that first, but the results were not unusual so I didnt include them
<yofel> blue_anna: can you try to run 'sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends python-virtkey' and try to install it again after that?
<blue_anna> BajK, there is no broken url
<BajK> ah right, did not read properly ;)
<blue_anna> how do I get info on a package?
<blue_anna> onboard requires python-virtkey
<blue_anna> but I dont know what that is
<yofel> apt-cache show $packagename
<blue_anna> yofel, thank you
<blue_anna> oo I dont need that
<yofel> ok, python-virtkey just failed to upgrade here too :(
<blue_anna> for my use -- its cool because I know I dont need the onboard package. thank you, the purge fixes my issue
<yofel> already reported as bug 648695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648695 in virtkey (Ubuntu) "package python-virtkey (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python_virtkey-0.60.0.egg-info" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648695
<JAMD456> I got an odd error using the Update Manager, something about the Package updater failing
<yofel> JAMD456: open a terminal and run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and tell me what package failed
<JAMD456> python-virtkey
<JAMD456>  onboard
<yofel> ok, that's bug 648695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648695 in virtkey (Ubuntu) "package python-virtkey (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python_virtkey-0.60.0.egg-info" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648695
<JAMD456> Why is the error "Critical"?
<Pici> Because that package is part of ubuntu-desktop.
<bilalakhtar> On my maverick system, update of package python-virtkey is failing because of the absense of a .egg file. Anyone else facing the same problem?
<yofel> bug 648695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648695 in virtkey (Ubuntu) "package python-virtkey (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python_virtkey-0.60.0.egg-info" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648695
<bilalakhtar> Thanks yofel !
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Beta Released : See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta | python-virtkey package is broken, see: https://launchpad.net/bugs/648695
<mikebeecham> hi guys....I have a disturbing no boot-up after running update manager
<mikebeecham> every time I try to boot, I get as far as "all: disconnected from Plymouth"
<mikebeecham> and nothing else
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me get back to a working desktop?
<bilalakhtar> mikebeecham: Once you get it, press Ctrl+Alt+F2 and log in with your credentials and type startx in the command line that comes
<bilalakhtar> and tell us if that works
<mikebeecham> fatal server error
<mikebeecham> no screens found
<bilalakhtar> hmm
<mikebeecham> ddxSigGiveUp
<mikebeecham> closing log
<mikebeecham> just tried a second time
<mikebeecham> same thing
<bilalakhtar> hmm
<bilalakhtar> I cannot help then
<mikebeecham> mind you...it was a HUGE list of update
<bilalakhtar> sorry
<mikebeecham> can anyone else help?
<bilalakhtar> Anyone here who can help mikebeecham ?
<mikebeecham> unable to connect to X server
<mikebeecham> No such process (errno 3): Server error
<yofel> mikebeecham: can you pastebin you /var/log/Xorg.0.log? (using pastebinit)
<mikebeecham> yofel, you might need to guide me, I've only ever pastebinned, through desktop
<yofel> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yofel> well, just run 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<mikebeecham> installing it
<mikebeecham> http://pastebin.com/EqEjDMtP
<mikebeecham> thanks so much for your help guys
<yofel> does 'lsmod | grep nvidia' show something?
<mikebeecham> nvidia    9327267   0
<mikebeecham> agpgart   32011    2    nvidia,via_agp
<yofel> ok... are you using gnome, kde, xfce, lxde..?
<mikebeecham> gnome sir
<yofel> then try to restart gdm, sudo service gdm restart
<mikebeecham> gdm start/running, process 1686
<mikebeecham> if I do it again, I get a different number...this time 1715
<yofel> yeah, and x still doesn't come up?
<mikebeecham> nope...I remain in ttyl
<yofel> switching to tty7 or 8 gives you a black screen?
<mikebeecham> sorry, how?
<yofel> ctrl+alt+f7 / f8
<mikebeecham> ahhh ok
<mikebeecham> well, f8 does nothing
<mikebeecham> f7....
<mikebeecham> it's trying to mount my cifs shares at the momebnt, but has terminated the first two with status 32
<mikebeecham> now all I have is a blinking cursor
<mikebeecham> still blinking
<yofel> odd.. go  back to tty2 and reinstall the nvidia driver
<mikebeecham> sorry mate...how?
<mikebeecham> sudo apt-get install nvidia-common?
<popey> nvidia-current
<yofel> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<mikebeecham> ok...removing now
<mikebeecham> i wonder if it has anything to do with the nvidia beta drivers I installed recently?  I installed them as I experienced nvidia lag since upgrading to maverick
<yofel> errrr
<mikebeecham> anyway, it's installing current drivers at the moment
<yofel> you didn't by chance use the drivers from the nvidia site?
<mikebeecham> yessir
<yofel> the .run
<mikebeecham> yessir
<yofel> OUCH
<mikebeecham> *feels shame coming on*
<mikebeecham> you should probably slap me about now, huh?
<yofel> no, you can use them if you know what you're doing, but they don't play well with our package management and updating process
<mikebeecham> ahhh ok
<yofel> mikebeecham: remove the nvidia-current package and install the .run file again
<mikebeecham> normally I stick with what Ubuntu serves up....however I noticed the lag that was documented on OMG Ubuntu
<mikebeecham> well let me get back to a desktop first before I dice with desktop death again :D
<wzssyqa> is ubiquity-frontend-gtk broken?
<mikebeecham> almost there yofel
<mikebeecham> and again...thanks for your time
<yofel> mikebeecham: about beta drivers: there is 260.19.06 in the x-updates ppa https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<mikebeecham> to be honest, I'm not sure I even kept the .run drivers
<mikebeecham> unpacking drivers
<mikebeecham> depmod...
<mikebeecham> right...back to cursor
<mikebeecham> what now mate?
<yofel> reboot
<mikebeecham> ok...sec
<mikebeecham> rebooting
<mikebeecham> hopefully, Ill get past plymouth this time
<mikebeecham> goodne4ss I hate plymouth...it dont even look right
<mikebeecham> nope...back to ttyl
<mikebeecham> Ubuntu Maverick (development branch)
<mikebeecham> tty1
<mikebeecham> i'm trying tty7
<mikebeecham> starting winbind maemon winbind
<mikebeecham> daemon**
<mikebeecham> nothing but flashing cursor
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> what does your Xorg.0.log say this time? same error?
<mikebeecham> will pastebin it
<mikebeecham> hmmm
<mikebeecham> above my login on tty1
<mikebeecham> Your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections.  Please check your bios settings
<mikebeecham> and my pastebin:
<mikebeecham> http://pastebin.com/1KkvjVW7
<blue_anna> Im debugging a xwindows internals problem on my machine too, what is yours? is there a launcpad ticket?
<mikebeecham> blue_anna:  me?
<blue_anna> its you who cant start x right?
<mikebeecham> yeah
<mikebeecham> thats right....carried out an Update Manager update
<mikebeecham> rebooted and BAM
<mikebeecham> no X
<yofel> mikebeecham: ok, now the driver is there, but can't be loaded... can you run 'dmesg | tail -n 100 | pastebinit' ?
<mikebeecham> ok sec
<brobostigon> afternoonings
<blue_anna> after a fresh upgrade I had no X .. I had to remove my old /etc/X11/xorg.conf file .. and then I found it was using the fbdev driver instead of the one for nvidia
<mikebeecham> http://pastebin.com/r9KFvh0M
<yofel> right, nvidia needs xorg.conf - the proprietary driver at least
<mikebeecham> blue_anna: well I have a very nicce gentlemain helping me since I'm a compelte OAF in this area
<brobostigon> when i apt-get upgraded earlier, i am getting dpkg errors with python-virtkey and onboard,is this already known ?
<yofel> brobostigon: see topic
<blue_anna> mikebeecham, yes I see :) Iḿ listening for hints for myself too ;)
<mikebeecham> :D
<brobostigon> yofel: i wasnt concentrating, sorry, thank you.
<blue_anna> brobostigon, I just hit that this morning. I just uninstalled onboard .. do you need it?
<brobostigon> blue_anna: onscreen keyboard, no,
<yofel> mikebeecham: ok... what I suspect what happened: you installed the .run, UM updated some Xorg files owerwriting some of the nvidia installed ones, now you have installed the nvidia-current package providing some of them again, but the module is from the beta package. And trying to mix 2 different nvidia driver versions doesn't work
<mikebeecham> ok, makes sense mate
<yofel> easiest way would be you remove nvidia-current again, fetch the .run and install that again
<mikebeecham> notably cause I was trying to be cleverer than I actually am!
<yofel> recovering a system after having an nvidia.run installed ones isn't too easy
<mikebeecham> ok, but how would I get the .run if I cant get to the nivida website
<yofel> or... hm
<mikebeecham> yup?
<bourbon> i like color hues of ATI card better than nvidia
<bjsnider> use the .run with --uninstall
<mikebeecham> bjsnider: now you're going way past my experience level :(
<yofel> mikebeecham: well.. either download the file on another pc and use an usb drive to copy it or use a terminal browser like lynx
<TiK> hi
<mikebeecham> well I can do the first thing
<blue_anna> if anyone knows how the xinput methods work I am having a keyboard issue
<bjsnider> mikebeecham, pardon me, but you used the .run once already, correct? just add --uninstall at the end of it this time
<blue_anna> the keyobard mostly doesnt work, is the issue. if I replug it in, it works in xfce, but not in gnome. xev shows the keyboard is physically working, its a software issue.
<blue_anna> in gnome, changing the input manager (for example, from None to ibus) makes the keyboard function for a tiny length of time .. but one-two seconds later it will stop working again.
<brobostigon> ok, thanks guys and gals. bye.
<mikebeecham> bjsnider: hi mate...I dont have the file anymore....can I just type in the command anyway?
<blue_anna> I can keep changing the input manager. but that kinda sucks :P
<mikebeecham> bjsnider: it just told me that it cant open that file
<mikebeecham> I guess because I dont have it
<mikebeecham> yofel: I'm downloading them now
<yofel> mikebeecham: you'll need the file first, best you use the .run with --uninstall and install the beta driver from the x-update ppa after that
<mikebeecham> ok
<mikebeecham> how will I access the pen drive?  is there a particular drive label it will assign?
<TiK> no you have to set a label with gparter
<yofel> no, once you plug it in, run 'dmesg' and it will show as what the drive was added, you'll need the entry with the number like /dev/sdb1, after that run 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt' and you can access the driver from /mnt
<blue_anna> or cehck in /media after it mounts
<yofel> s/driver/drive/
<TiK> one plugged it it will automount an be in /media
<yofel> erm, folks, auto-mount only works if you have a desktop environment running...
<TiK> i didnt read the question ;)
<yofel> TiK: he needs to mount the drive in tty as he can't start X
<blue_anna> ok, I get it. plug it in and scan lsusb -v .. kind of a pain in the neck but you might find the /dev device there I guess
<blue_anna> then you can mount that with the mount command and a spare directory :P
<TiK> usb drive?
<blue_anna> yea he said pendrive
<TiK> you woud hve to know what it is in /dev
<yofel> well, lsusb -v is a bit overkill, as the kernel will print a device add message in the kernel log with the drive name
<blue_anna> I guess dmesg would be easier
<rye> sudo fdisk -l
<TiK> mine is /dev/sdb1
<rye> blue_anna, ^ will show what disk devices kernel sees
<yofel> right, fdisk would be good too
<blue_anna> so mkdir ~/pen && mount /dev/sdb1 ~/pen
<yofel> erm, why not just use /mnt ?
<TiK> so mount -t fat32 /dev/sdb1 /usb
<yofel> that's what the folder is there for after all
<TiK> doesn't matter
<yofel> well true
<TiK> less typing
<blue_anna> TiK, looks like a plan :)
<mikebeecham> getting there
<mikebeecham> still downloaduing drivers
<mikebeecham> yofel: will be right with you :)
<halvors> I get an apt error i have tryed "dpkg --configure -a" but it does not work: http://pastebin.com/AJn3S0Y9
<Pici> halvors: I mentioned to look at the topic for a reason.  ( https://launchpad.net/bugs/648695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648695 in virtkey (Ubuntu Maverick) "package python-virtkey (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python_virtkey-0.60.0.egg-info" [Critical,Fix committed]
<mikebeecham> right, I've mounted /dev/sdb1
<mikebeecham> how to I get onto that mount?
<yofel> mikebeecham: cd /mng
<yofel> cd /mnt
<mikebeecham> cool
<yofel> (if that's where you mounted it)
<mikebeecham> right
<yofel> for future reference, read this ;)
<yofel> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<mikebeecham> right
<mikebeecham> tried to uninstall...got a lot of errors, but I'm now back to my cursor
<mikebeecham> is it worth trying to install the current drivers?
<yofel> well, try it, if the .run is properly removed it should work now
<mikebeecham> installing now
<mikebeecham> if this does not work...is there a way to completely purge all video drviers and reinstall from scratch?
<mikebeecham> yay!
<mikebeecham> yofel
<mikebeecham> you're a star mate
<mikebeecham> i'm back onto my desktop
 * yofel just had his experince with nvidia .run files some 3 years ago...
<yofel> ahh, the memories/nightmares...
<mikebeecham> lol
<mikebeecham> tell you what...let's not go down thatr oute again
<mikebeecham> however, I wonder if I'm going to experience the lag issues now that I'm back onto current drivers?
<mikebeecham> which started this whole debarcle off to begin with
<yofel> well, possibly, you can install the packaged beta driver from the x-update ppa, just add the ppa and update
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<mikebeecham> what is the difference between the packaged beta and the .run?
<yofel> the packaged beta doesn't destroy your system :P
<mikebeecham> hehe
<mikebeecham> fair play
<yofel> well, it's installed in a way that makes it not mess with the other system files
<mikebeecham> whereas nvidia just runs riot like a fat kid in a cake shop?
<bjsnider> nvidia does not even recommend using its own installer. there's a sticky post on their forums where they're telling people to use the distribution installer instead
 * gnomefreak went away for ~1 week and i have 290 upgraded apps
<gnomefreak> sory 190
<bjsnider> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<mikebeecham> yofel: I cant thank you enough sir
<mikebeecham> one beer or two?
<yofel> give me one, you take the other one ;)
<mikebeecham> we can chink our bottles together, watching the sun go do.....oh no, thats brokeback mountain.  I'll post it to you
<mikebeecham> holy schmoley....85 updates to download
<gnomefreak> only 85
<mikebeecham> today
<mikebeecham> updating cache is taking a scary amount of 'waiting' time
<gnomefreak> oh
<mikebeecham> i need a shower...brb
<gnomefreak> e17 still not respun
 * gnomefreak not going to have time before release
<gnomefreak> :(
<notlistening>  Hi just used the 10.10 live daily build or tired and ubiqity hung at the country selection page this been reported?
<gnomefreak> not sure you would have to sift through them, if no one knows
<gnomefreak> am i here?
<gnomefreak> looks like i am
<yofel> respun?
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: yes, you are here
<notlistening> Amazing this is going out in three days :D
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: thanks
<Pici> notlistening: 10.10 doesn't release until the 10th of October.
<gnomefreak> yofel: re spin with current depends
<gnomefreak> RC is out thursday
<gnomefreak> as late as monday but schedule thurs
<i_is_broke> anyone else having issues with updating?
<i_is_broke> im getting a python error.
<i_is_broke> virtkey
<Daekdroom> I am.
<gnomefreak> not here yet
<i_is_broke> ok as long as its just not me..lol
<gnomefreak> but i am still updating
<yofel> see topic...
<Daekdroom> Yes, we know
<i_is_broke> lol
<i_is_broke> seen
<i_is_broke> yofel, well if they know its a issue, do they have a work around for it?
<yofel> i_is_broke: there is a workaround on the bug
<i_is_broke> tried it, it felled.
<i_is_broke> with a big F
<yofel> really? let me try
<Pici> Why does there need to be a workaround?
<i_is_broke> ill try again and see if it works.
<i_is_broke> pici, cause it wont let me update.
<yofel> wfm
<gnomefreak> well im updating but not yet installing updates
<i_is_broke> gnomefreak: thats when it broke on me, is the install part.
<charlie-tca> It will break
 * gnomefreak has no doubt
<charlie-tca> Well, at least it will give you a crash
<gnomefreak> something always breaks for me ;)
<yofel> hm, e17 is a problem, as it doesn't build with current libecore :S
<gnomefreak> yofel: yeap i already filed bug
<gnomefreak> weeks ago
<gnomefreak> yofel: see bug 613271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613271 in e17 (Ubuntu) "E17 is not installible due to unmet depends" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613271
<yofel> hm, would need a FFE now, but since it's in universe and not seeded should be possible
<yofel> let's see if the debian package builds fine
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<bullgard4>  /etc/mc/filehighlight.ini seems to define and list those file categories that mc displays in different colors. What file determines what color mc actually uses? ~/.mc/filehighlight.ini does not exist.
<mikebeecham> yofel: back, and all running great!!
<yofel> good to hear :)
<mikebeecham> :D
<charlie-tca> notlistening: The latest desktop cd for Ubuntu Maverick installs without errors
<dylan_> Accidently deleted the Networking Applet from my panel, can't get it back, deleted and reinstalled, and still can't find it to get it on the panel...
<dylan_> help?
<dylan_> Nevermind.
<dylan_> Ok, so on the main panel, the Messages applet disappeared, and now Empathy has it's own applet. And the messages one is nowhere to be found.
<dylan_> Anybody know how to bring the messages applet back?
<ChogyDan1> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dylan_> this won't effect a Cairo Dock will it?
<dylan_> Worked. Cairo came right back. thanks.
<Acidphase> hey uh, not sure if someone can help me with this but I cant seem to get sound in either UT or UT2004 ,  2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu
<Acidphase> (64bit)
<gverig> Running ubuntu 10.10, in tomboy notes, the panel plugin- note titles are invisible (I see note icons and can opten them but can't see the text title). Worked fine on Friday. Any thoughts?
<charlie-tca> gverig: bug filed
<charlie-tca> bug 627744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627744 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy note names are blank in the Application Indicator fallback menu" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627744
<gverig> charlie-tca: thanks!! I did look at launchpad... not good enough apparently :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> bugs are hard to find, sometimes.
<Israphel> I need to change permission to a file
<Israphel> to restore the read permission
<Israphel> I removed it 'cause it was a workaround for the ia32-libs recent bugggg
<Israphel> bug*
<halvors> How fix this bug on my PC?
<halvors> https://launchpad.net/bugs/648695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648695 in virtkey (Ubuntu Maverick) "package python-virtkey (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python_virtkey-0.60.0.egg-info" [Critical,Fix released]
<killer999> kubuntu 10.10 installer crashes in virtualbox....is there a cli or any other method to install??
<charlie-tca> Try the alternate image?
<BUGabundo> evening
<GA_Bull> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<GA_Bull> Well. I reseted my panel, and Network Manager's applet is still missing.........
<glebihan> GA_Bull: launch "nm-applet"
<GA_Bull> got this response
<GA_Bull> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<GA_Bull> ** (nm-applet:2518): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<glebihan> GA_Bull: trying killing the running nm-applet and start it again
<GA_Bull> killed it, and brought it back, and got this response
<GA_Bull> dylan@Dylan-Ubuntu:~$ nm-applet
<GA_Bull> ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<GA_Bull> ** (nm-applet:2631): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<GA_Bull> i'm going to try to kill it a second time. and see if it works.
<GA_Bull> ok, back, now i'm going to try to kill it and bring it back....
<glebihan> ok
<GA_Bull> can't even get it to let me kill it now... still getting the first message...
<GA_Bull> dylan@Dylan-Ubuntu:~$ nm-applet
<GA_Bull> ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<GA_Bull> ** (nm-applet:4577): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<glebihan> GA_Bull: do you get to launch nm-connection-editor ?
<GA_Bull> i can try. one sec.
<GA_Bull> yup, it runs just fine.
<glebihan> GA_Bull: what you try is first killing nm-applet, then restart network-manager (sudo service network-manager restart) and then restart nm-applet
<glebihan> what you *can* try
<GA_Bull> ok. i'm still trying to get it to let me kill nm-applet again. it won'd pgrep it now.
<glebihan> then it's probably not running
<GA_Bull> ok, just tried the process you gave me... and i'm still getting the same message.
<GA_Bull> dylan@Dylan-Ubuntu:~$ nm-applet
<GA_Bull> ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<GA_Bull> ** (nm-applet:4806): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<GA_Bull> running it as sudo doesn't work either.
<glebihan> GA_Bull: I think it's a known bug
<glebihan> bug 589362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589362 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "NM-applet doesn't start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589362
<GA_Bull> ok,
<GA_Bull> hadn't checked that. doh.
<GA_Bull> well. I can live without it for a while. I can still connect to networks.
<GA_Bull> i'm going to try one more panel reset.
<GA_Bull> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<GA_Bull> and now gnome-power-manager crashed.
<GA_Bull> ok, it's back.
<iConfused> http://demandprogress.org/blacklist/?source=bb < Help stop internet censorship in the US GOGOGO D:
<notlistening> I have just installed the latest 10.10 build and updates are broken any clues...?
<uvacav> anyone have any issues with wireless running really slow on 10.10 beta rls? Im getting updates at 10kb/sec.
<ChogyDan> notlistening: do you get an error?
<notlistening> yeah two i will just get the laptop and it is when i run apt-get update
<killer999_> i am getting an strange error after today's update : E: python-virtkey: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<killer999_> E: onboard: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<duffydack> killer999_,  I had that.  I just removed it
<killer999_> is this related to virtualbox?
<ChogyDan> killer999_: see /topic
<duffydack> I dont use onboard so I figured, why not
<killer999_> uhm...what should i remove?
<duffydack> I removed both onboard and python-virtkey, but thats upto you if you want to.
<duffydack> or wait for a fix..
<notlistening> ChogyDan, seems like it is unable to talk to some repositories for updates
<notlistening> also getting problems with internet traffic
<uvacav> killer999 i had the same problem
<notlistening> connected directly into the hub of my router
<killer999_> so removing is the only solution as of now as this happens with every app I install??
<uvacav> notlistening: same problems i am having
<ChogyDan> killer999_: just wait a bit, the update is coming soon
<uvacav> notlistening: although mine is over wireless
<notlistening> uvacav, it is a networking issue or...?
<killer999_> uvacav, if you mean today itself, then I can wait
<notlistening> uvacav, I also had problems initally running update
<uvacav> killer999_ : that was choggydan who said to wait
<killer999_> oops
<killer999_> ma bad
<notlistening> uvacav, seems that it is not my network card then...?
<killer999_> ChogyDan,  if you mean today itself, then I can wait
<uvacav> notlistening: all i know is i just installed  the beta rls (not daily rls), and my connection is really slow AND i cant update
<notlistening> uvacav, went back and installed the beta as the daily build kept hanging
<yofel> the python-virtkey bug is fixed, you just have to wait until the fix has made it to all mirrors
<ChogyDan> killer999_: I just got it myself.
<uvacav> notlistening: same exact thing i did
<uvacav> notlistening: my updates are failing with "(-5 - No address associated with hostname)"
<notlistening> uvacav what hardware is the wirless card?
<killer999_> oh...BTW I have heard 'yofel' name somewhere else...
<uvacav> notlistening: atheros, ar9285
<yofel> killer999_: I tend to stray around a bit from time to time, so quite possible
<notlistening> totally different, have you made any progress, it seems to hit some repositories and not others
<killer999_> lol no i mean in some ppa package
<killer999_> yofel, you maintain a ppa by any chance?
<uvacav> notlistening: nope first thing i did is come here, i'll let u know if i figure something out.. out of curiosity what router are you using
<yofel> killer999_: I have a few, see my LP page https://launchpad.net/~yofel
<bjsnider> uvacav, there may be a better driver for that card in the backports-wireless package
<bjsnider> it's ath9k in any event
<uvacav> bjsnider: i'l check that out, thanks
<notlistening> Thompson - TG585v7
<bjsnider> i'm not sure if the kernel team has that package set up for maverick yet
<bjsnider> !info linux-backports-wireless-generic maverick
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-wireless-generic does not exist in maverick
<uvacav> ah
<notlistening> just a box supplied by my board band supplier
<notlistening> I will go dig deeper
<yofel> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported wireless drivers for generic kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<bjsnider> uvacav, install that and reboot
<uvacav> notlistening: its not verizon fios is it? maybe some sort of ipv6 thing i dunno..
<uvacav> bjsnider: i will try that, thanks
<scummos> hi, is there kde 4.5.1 packages available for ubuntu 10.10?
<scummos> or 4.5.x
<yofel> scummos: maverick has 4.5.1
<scummos> yofel: okay, cool
<scummos> thanks
<killer999_> yofel, uhm ok...now I know
<Ian_corne> LP down?
<scummos> anyone knows how to boot 10.10 using unetbootin? i currently get an "no init found" error
<duffydack> gnome-terminal vanished.. and I get some error when trying to install it
<yofel> Ian_corne: not here
<Ian_corne> hrmf
<notlistening> My problem with updating seems to be that apt can not resolve ubuntu.com
<Ian_corne> I'm really not getting anything through
<notlistening> I have tried UK server and Main Server
<Ian_corne> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~banshee-team/+archive/banshee-unstable: <urlopen error [Errno 110] Connection timed out>
<notlistening> and ssh is no longer included on the CD..?
<scummos> wtf
<Ian_corne> ssh server never was preinstalled
<Ian_corne> if that's what you're talking about
<notlistening> not pre install but i can not access internet updates but i have forced it to use the sources on CD and no ssh..?
<pegasusbill> yellow
<pegasusbill> is the release v10.10 oct 1st?
<Daekdroom> pegasusbill, October 10th
<craig> I just installed the latest AMD64 Kubuntu 10.10 Beta 1: I'm having trouble installing kbluetooth: I just installed aptitude but it claims the package kbluetooth doesn't even exist.  Do I need to enable an extra Repo to get Kbluetooth?  Or how exactly do I get Kbluetooth installed...?
<notlistening> Fixed the updating proglem ;)
<notlistening> shame he has gone :P
<notlistening> Have there been any other reports of the update issue..?
<yofel> notlistening: you mean python-virtkey? that's fixed
<notlistening> no apt not being able to resiolve ubuntu.com
<yofel> that sounds like a DNS issue to me
<notlistening> yeah i think it is but not with my DNS as all my other machines run normally
<notlistening> ping works find
<notlistening> but apt doesn't
<yofel> craig: kbluetooth is deprecated, maverick uses bluedevil
<notlistening> added ubuntu.com to /etc/hosts and hey presto it worked
<yofel> that's odd..
<notlistening> very
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-28
<yofel> is /etc/resolv.conf properly set to a DNS server?
<craig> Also how do I go about enabling free/non-free...?  I really need to use the official Debian bluez-firmware package to keep my BCM2045's Firmware up to date...
<notlistening> I also tried first setting static information for my network address which did not help
<notlistening> so not a DHCP issue
<notlistening> maybe the mix of Beta 1 & updates coming through on the install screwed with something
<craig> I have also heard people talking about my ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 needing Firmware installed in order to work correctly...
<notlistening> oh and web pages will not load but good fires up nicely after a search is hangs and never returns other webpages
<yofel> craig: we don't support  installing debian packages in ubuntu, and ubuntu doesn't have a bluez-firmware package
<notlistening> *good = google
<scummos> any way to install 10.10 without cd rom drive? :/
<scummos> i'm out of ideas
<scummos> unetbootin won't work
<yofel> usb-creator ?
<craig> Well: I insist on using KDE & the only other up to date KDE4 distros like Fedora Core 13 & Sidux have issues with this particular PC laptop...
<craig> I'm not too happy about the Debian Gnome agenda of theirs to be perfectly honest...
<SaRy> Hello guys , is there any kernel bug lately .. i have a serious issue .
<craig> I would love to try LFS or even Gentoo but their how-tos don't cover AMD64 in the case of LFS or Open64 in the case of Gentoo...
<scummos> yofel: is that available for non-ubuntu-systems?
<scummos> whey it works
<scummos> xD
<scummos> usb-creator
<scummos> "Installation failed."
<scummos> o ok
<scummos> yofel: it won't work. it tells me it can't install the bootloader. :/
<yofel> o.O
<scummos> i'm not using ubuntu, maybe its because of that?
<scummos> it also doesn't display an error message.
<yofel> well, you could setup a boot stick manually by using something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/MultipleISOBootUSBKey
<scummos> okay thanks, gonna try that :]
<conb123> Does anyone know if the new kernel in maverick fixes the issue with ATI 5750 cards and the proprietary fglrx driver
<conb123> ?
<BUGabundo> ntie
<BUGabundo> *nite
<yofel> gn
<scummos> good night
<scummos> i'll also leave now, thanks for your help
<scummos> bye
<GA_Bull> anybody running 10.10 netbook remix?
<shcherbak> right, my epxirience with new ubuntu-netbook was bit halted by fact that my wifi is BMC broadcom
<shcherbak> and by fact that Alt-F2 is not present
<GA_Bull> ah.
<GA_Bull> other than that, how was the improvement over 9.04 or 9.10
<shcherbak> now will try kubuntu-netbook, it looks good, running live version so hardto tell about speed
<GA_Bull> which version of kubuntu?
<shcherbak> like mac-style menu in the panel
<shcherbak> kubuntu-netbook 10.10
<GA_Bull> hmm. i'm gonna try out ubuntu-netbook 10.10 first, cause I already downloaded it and mounted it to the usb.
<GA_Bull> except this stupid netbook won't let me boot to usb
<MikeChelen> hi, there seems to be memory leak with deluge 1.3.0 and libtorrent-rasterbar 0.15.3
<shcherbak> bios? some, like eee have special menu-swith for hd usb boot
<GA_Bull> i'm gonna try and change the bios again.
<GA_Bull> i already tried it on one netbook, and gave up with that one for a while. so i'm trying on another now.
<GA_Bull> still no luck even after changing the bios.
<GA_Bull> freezes when trying to boot with a USB in.
<Ken8521> any USB, or a Live USB disk?
<GA_Bull> I believe just a live USB disk
<Ken8521> i had some issues trying to boot a live disk as well.
<Ken8521> *usb
<GA_Bull> any solutions?
<Ken8521> ended up finally just burning the CD... i think part of the prob might be my thumb drive.
<GA_Bull> no CD drive on a netbook though...
<GA_Bull> external CD drive?
<Ken8521> actually..lol, i had an IDE hard drive in an enclosure, and i took an old IDE CD drive I had laying around.
<Ken8521> burned the CD on my desktop, and then boot it like a USB device.
<Ken8521> so yeah, external CD rom.
<Ken8521> the jerry rigged way
<Jordan_U> GA_Bull: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX count=1 | od -x" where "X" is replaced with the correct letter for your drive?
<GA_Bull> I can try, still trying to boot it on the netbook, bout to just burn to cd.
<GA_Bull> one sec.
<Ken8521> the new installer is killer... they did a great job on it.;
<GA_Bull> If i could get that far. haha
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> the installer for 10.10 desktop edition was pretty nice.
<Spaztic_One> roughly when in october is mav gonna be out?
<GA_Bull> that's what i'm running on my Toshiba Laptop now.
<Ken8521> yeah, thats what i was talking about.
<GA_Bull> ah yea. it was great. fast too.
<Ken8521> Spaztic_One, if the past is anyy indication, probably towards the end of the month.
<Ken8521> i like how you can update your system, during the install.. so after the first boot, you don't have 25min of updating to do.
<Spaztic_One> Ah, kk. Also, I've only been using ubuntu for a little less than a year. I started with Karmic
<Ken8521> Spaztic_One, they've shocked us before, but usually it's pretty close to the end of the month
<GA_Bull> Ken: Yea. Overall a great process. the boot time for maverick is pretty freakin awesome too
<Spaztic_One> Alrighty, thanks.
<yofel> !schedule | Spaztic_One
<ubottu> Spaztic_One: A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<Ken8521> yup GA_Bull it is
<WXZ> how can I take a screenshot without the dialogue popping up?
<GA_Bull> WXZ: go to the Applications Menu > Accessories > Take Screenshot
<Ken8521> w/o what dialog popping up?
<WXZ> needs to be a button
<GA_Bull> what? that tool basically does everything for you, no dialog.
<WXZ> and even with that dialogue pops up
<GA_Bull> what dialogue?
<Ken8521> i admit, i don't understand the question.
<Ken8521> what dialogue are you talking about?
<WXZ> the dialogue called "take screenshot"
<WXZ> you know when you press screenshot
<WXZ> a window pops up called "save screenshot"
<Ken8521> yeah.....
<WXZ> I don't want that window to pop up
<GA_Bull> yes, after it has taken the screenshot
<Ken8521> it does that after the screenshot, so you can name it and choose where to save it
<GA_Bull> it has already taken it by the time the save screenshot dialogue shows up.
<WXZ> I know Ken8521
<WXZ> I don't want it to do that though
<GA_Bull> Then how would it save?
<WXZ> I want to open up an image editor later and paste it manually
<Ken8521> WXZ, not saying it cant be done, but i'm not sure how.
<WXZ> ok
<WXZ> when was the last time you guys used windows?
<GA_Bull> This morning.
<WXZ> ok, lol
<Ken8521> WXZ, only to update my zune.
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> and i do that about once a month.
<yofel> quite a while ago, but I think the problem here is that Xorg doesn't take a screenshot when pressing 'PrintScr' by itself
<yofel> maybe I'm wrong but I haven't seen it do that yet
<Ken8521> yofel, if i hit print screen, the dialog box comes up.. i can choose to save it, or copy to clipboard.. then i assume i could open a photo editor and 'paste' it there
<WXZ> I want it to copy to clipboard automatically
<yofel> Ken8521: right, but just pressing 'PrintScr' won't automatically copy the screenshot to the xclipboard, thus we need an app for it
<Ken8521> yofel, hmm,i guess.... i just never viewed the dialog box as that big of a deal
 * yofel neither
<yofel> actually I like ksnapshot
<Ken8521> yofel, that's one of the very very very very very very very few kde apps i like
<Ken8521> lol
<yofel> heh
<Ken8521> i finally got vnc working on all my machines
<Ken8521> i am so thrilled about that
<GA_Bull> I'll be back, can't find my external CD Drive
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, so how you gonna do that/
<GA_Bull> What?
<Ken8521> how are you gonna boot a cd, if you don't have an external cd drive?
<GA_Bull> I went to find it, with no success. i was hoping to find it.
<iConfused> unetbootin?
<iConfused> Ken8521, ^
<Ken8521> oh
<Ken8521> iConfused, i think unetbootin is causing his issue.
<GA_Bull> What?
<Ken8521> hmm, maybe not
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ken8521> you could try setting up the drive w/ unetbootin
<GA_Bull> Ah. Sorry... zoned out... still working on it.
<GA_Bull> one sec.
<GA_Bull> i'm gonna mount it to a different USB and try it.
<Ken8521> but i don't think unetbootin writes .IMG files... which i think is what you're trying to write
<iConfused> Ken8521, I have no idea what the issue is, as I just logged on ^^"
<Ken8521> no big deal
<iConfused> But unetbootin does .IMG, if I'm not mistaken
<Ken8521> he seems to have more issues than a news stand right now...
<Ken8521> iConfused, .. are you sure? i thought only ISO
<GA_Bull> All I am doing right now is taking the raw .iso file for 10.10 netbook and mount it to a usb, and boot that on the netbook, and install.
<iConfused> Ken8521, I believe it has a dropdown for filetype
<iConfused> Oh, maybe not
<iConfused> ^^"
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, have you tried unetbootin?....
<Ken8521> just for clarification
<GA_Bull> Not yet, I'll try that next.
<iConfused> Unetbootin is amazing for making bootable USB drives :3
<Ken8521> yes it is
<iConfused> You need a little extra set up to make it persistent, however
<Ken8521> i am seriously digging vnc though.
<GA_Bull> I'll try it next.
<Ken8521> iConfused, if you read the current bugs... setting up thumb drives w/ persistence will not work.
<Ken8521> live disk only, they should work
<GA_Bull> How many comps you running vnc on Ken?
<iConfused> Ken8521, I made one, you need to make a casper-rw, and change a line of text on one of the files at the root of the drive
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<iConfused> My only issue is not being able to remove the live-disc user or whatever
<iConfused> -.-
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, well, right now.. I'm ono my laptop, and i VNC'd into my desktop, and then used my desktop to VNC into another machine on my network
<iConfused> But I use this drive every day at school. It's nice.
<GA_Bull> you run a live disk at school?
<GA_Bull> like on your own system?
<GA_Bull> or the schools?
<iConfused> GA_Bull, I run off of a usb drive with a persistent file system on the school's computers
<GA_Bull> Nice. I did that for a while... but now I just bring my
<iConfused> It's nice, and the person in charge just asked if I didn't like windows
<GA_Bull> Laptop..
<iConfused> Laptops
<GA_Bull> Ran BackTrack4 on my Laptop for a while.
<GA_Bull> got tired of dealing with the ridiculous boot sequence.
<iConfused> *Laptops aren't allowed in my high school :/
<GA_Bull> and just put it on a USB. and I quit High School early and wen't straight to College :P
<iConfused> (Or at least, the students aren't allowed to have them)
<GA_Bull> I LOVE backtrack4 though.
<GA_Bull> just upgraded to that from bt2... great improvment.
<iConfused> I've never used backtrack, actually
<iConfused> heard it was nifty, though
<GA_Bull> My only dissapointment is how much easier they are making hacking... it's to the point where you don't even need to know code.
<iConfused> Also, anyone else in love with pithos? :)
 * iConfused needs to learn java or something (ANDROID IS THE FUTURE, PEOPLE *twitches)
<GA_Bull> YAY! it was the USB disk, it's working off this other one.
<iConfused> Wewt :)
<GA_Bull> beyond happy right now.
<GA_Bull> This is the second time I'm getting completely rid of Windows on ALL of my personal computers.
<iConfused> I'm at someone's place
<GA_Bull> Except for the one i'm loaning a friend right now.
<iConfused> They're watching Faux news
<iConfused> the stupid... it burns >.<
<GA_Bull> the new installer is Kick A**
<iConfused> It's lovely, ain't it?
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, it really is.
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, other than having Windows in a Vbox for my Zune... I'm free.
<Ken8521> i don't see Zune support coming to Linux anytime soon
<GA_Bull> I don't see *official* zune support coming to linux atleast.
<iConfused> And I completely removed windows on accident, I meant to leave a dell recovery partition, but I wiped it out as well
<Ken8521> yeah, something tells me Microsoft would view that as against their goals of world domination
<iConfused> So I grabbed a fedora cd I had lying around, and I've been linux-only ever since
<iConfused> But compiz and full screen flash video didn't play together (I stream most shows I watch, so this is vital) well on fedora, so I went to ubuntu 10.04
<iConfused> And then I was like YAYBETA<3
<Ken8521> hmm.
<GA_Bull> Yea, on another note though... I am proud of apple, they finally allowed the Google Voice app on iPhone.
<Ken8521> lol
<Daekdroom> That was under major pressure.
<Daekdroom> Apple is the same old fascist it ever was.
<Ken8521> Google is gonna take over the world... be ready for it
<GA_Bull> Daekdroom: Yea... true. but still.
<iConfused> I'm proud of apple, some of their devices are capable of running android
<GA_Bull> And Ken. definitely the ridiculous amounts of services they are pumping out right now is insane.
<GA_Bull> they're bout to release GoogleTV to compete with iTV
<iConfused> I love Google services. So. Much.
<iConfused> Can't wait until wave-in-a-box is released
<GA_Bull> I have wave. never used it really. nobody else I know has it haha.
<iConfused> Hehehe, yeah, it finally went open
<Daekdroom> I'm glad it bombed.
<iConfused> but google's killing it
<Daekdroom> Same thing for GTalk.
<iConfused> and I'm sad
<Daekdroom> They can't have it all.
<iConfused> Daekdroom, GTalk is a really nice jabber service :/
<GA_Bull> This is true. so I just accidentally minimized the installer and can't get it back!
<GA_Bull> Oh nooooooo...
<GA_Bull> Got it back.
<GA_Bull> whew.
<iConfused> I'mma run wave on my site, methinks
<Ken8521> Google Talk is good.
<iConfused> (once they, you know, release Wave-in-a-Box)
<Ken8521> i actually really like Skype to... I wish Skype's Linux support was a little better
<iConfused> I prefer xmpp.jp
<Ken8521> but even the old version that we're stuck w/.. isn't to bad
<iConfused> I got <myfirstname>@xmpp.jp
<iConfused> which is really awesome
<GA_Bull> I love skype. And yea, the linux version isn't horrible... it's not playing well with maverick thogh.
<iConfused> And ooh, random question
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, you know what i like bout the installer, how it asks you if you want to insall the non-free codecs at the beginning.
<iConfused> Pidgin and Empathy. Discuss.
<Ken8521> it's like "Well, everyone installs them anyway.. so why not"
<Ken8521> iConfused, empathy sucks... Pidgin is great... discussion over
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> Haha yea... i got tired before of always having to dig through codecs to get them all, so this is nice.
<iConfused> Yeah, pidgin's been much better for me
<GA_Bull> and I agree. Empathy sucks.
<GA_Bull> even though that's what I'm on now.
<iConfused> Why on earth did they switch?
<Ken8521> empathy is the first thing that gets uninstalled on any new box i set up.... that and brasero.
<GA_Bull> again, it's what 10.10 puts in the "me" menu.
<iConfused> Empathy is also ugly as hell :/
<Ken8521> yup.
<iConfused> I don't use gnome-panel
<iConfused> Docky+GNOME-Do works well for me
<Ken8521> iConfused, i think they switched, because the pidgin team was dragging their feet on video support, but i could be wrong.... or maybe it's because Empathy was the actual Gnome message app
<GA_Bull> What panel you running, I run a combo of the new gnome - panel cause it looks good... and a Cairo dock.
<iConfused> Cairo? I might look that up
<iConfused> But i've always been a fan of docky
<GA_Bull> It's the one that's supposed to look like a Mac OSX dock.
<GA_Bull> i like it, it's convinent.
<iConfused> THEY NEED A GNOME-MENU PLUGIN THOUGH ;~;
<iConfused> like, srsly.
<GA_Bull> I'm beginning to love this installer less... I can't change the window size, it's stuck on "retrieving file 2 of 6" and I can't see what the terminal is doing.
<Ken8521> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/laptop.jpg
<Amaranth> GA_Bull: ctrl-alt-f1 to the rescue?
<Ken8521> it's still running 10.04 though
<GA_Bull> hopefully it's not gonna freak out now.
<GA_Bull> we'll see.
<Ken8521> you know it's amazing that vnc is free
<GA_Bull> Ok, starting the installer over... sigh.
<iConfused> Ken8521, I can VNC into my phone :3
<Ken8521> what'd you screw up?
<Ken8521> iConfused, iphones.. i admit i don't get it
<Ken8521> i have a cell phone. that only makes phone calls.
<iConfused> Ken8521, It's not an iPhone
<iConfused> lawl
<iConfused> </3 apple
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> It just got stuck... and the window size isn't correct, and won't let me change it...
<Ken8521> droid?
<GA_Bull> and It got stuck on file 2 of 6.
<GA_Bull> and i couldn't see the terminal.
<iConfused> Ken8521, HTC Hero CDMA. Android device yes, MotoDroid, no.
<Amaranth> iConfused: The freedesktop.org menu specification _sucks_, it's a PITA to implement
<Amaranth> iConfused: And the gnome-menus library that does implement it is almost as painful as implementing it yourself
<Amaranth> Trust me, I've got code in gnome-menus and code that uses it :P
<iConfused> Amaranth, I just want to be able to pull up my apps so that I don't have to go open gnome-panel
<Ken8521> when is ubuntu gonna make the switch to gnome 3.0?
<iConfused> I dun liek gnome-panel
<Ken8521> i actually though it was gonna be maverick
<Amaranth> iConfused: That's what gnome-do is for
<Amaranth> Ken8521: Never is the current ETA
<Ken8521> lol
<Amaranth> Ken8521: And GNOME 3.0 doesn't exist yet
<Ken8521> just fine w/ me
<Ken8521> really?
<Ken8521> you can google screenshots of it
<Amaranth> Really, maybe in 6 more months
<iConfused> Amaranth, True.
<Ken8521> http://www.tux-planet.fr/public/images/screenshots/gnome-mockup/gnome-mockup-12.jpg
<GA_Bull> i'm not sure if i like that or not...
<Amaranth> Ken8521: If anything Ubuntu will probably use the gnome 3.0 stack but not gnome-shell for the foreseeable future
<iConfused> Ken8521, those aren't screenshots. They're called mockups for a reason
<GA_Bull> Oh my god. this netbook.
<Ken8521> ah, i just noticed that
<Amaranth> Ken8521: That's a really old silly mockups
<Ken8521> gotcha
<Amaranth> It's nothing like that now
<iConfused> I'd hate to have that foot logo right there, it's slightly ugly 0~o
<Amaranth> Ken8521: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Screenshots
<Ken8521> not bad
<Ken8521> i like gnome 2.3 though... so i don't see all the hubbub that it needs updated
<Ken8521> i could've swore i read somewhere that 3.0 was going to be on ubuntu maverick.
<Ken8521> must have been wishful thinking
<iConfused> Why is valve so evil? If they ported source and steam to linux, they'd get a bunch of users, and a bunch of existing users would go linux, methinks
<iConfused> Maybe natty? ;x
<GA_Bull> you'd think that they would already have openoffice on the netbook remix.
<kklimonda> iConfused: Valve disagrees, as do most other games publishers
<iConfused> I love how define:natty pulls up dapper on google
<iConfused> kklimonda, how the heck would it hurt them, it's not like I'm demanding they open the source
<iConfused> just... A port would be... nice :/
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, they don't?
<Ken8521> thats strange
<kklimonda> iConfused: supporting a new platform costs money
<iConfused> I suppose I should just try harder with WINE....
 * iConfused sighs
<GA_Bull> nevermind they do.
<GA_Bull> this mnu system is confusing as mess.
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> menu.
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, i always put normal gnome on my netbook.
<Ken8521> i hate the netbook remix gui
<iConfused> I sorta like unity :/
<GA_Bull> I actually like the new gui for netbook remix.
<GA_Bull> All I really use my netbook for is to sit on facebook during class hahaha.
<iConfused> that's unity, my friend
<ScottyK> What is a good time after the release of a new version to upgrade? Day of? day after? week after?
<GA_Bull> I know it is.
<iConfused> I want a netbook, lugging around this desktop replacement is annoying :/
<GA_Bull> I just found it easier to type. gui.
<GA_Bull> I have two identical netbooks.
<iConfused> But I'd rather pick up a phone with a competent processor (like, a snapdragon or something)
<GA_Bull> Can anybody think of a way to sync Evolution Calendar with Google Calendar?
<iConfused> Not sure, I usually stay away from evolution
<Ken8521> same here
<iConfused> Gmail's web interface is great
<iConfused> (And my email is through Google Apps, so...)
<GA_Bull> I'd rather just be able to use an application... only reason I asked. haha.
<GA_Bull> I do love the web interface. but if at all possible, I like having things on applications.
<judgen> I have some troubles with getting my wireless to work at boot time. I can see the router from iwlist and connect with network-manager applet. but i would prefer if it worked from boot.
<Azelphur> GA_Bull: dunno about Evolution but I know Thunderbird+Songbird can do it.
<GA_Bull> judgen: is it set to an AUTO connect?
<iConfused> Songbird... It will be missed
<GA_Bull> I'll have to check it, never really tried either of those.
<ectospasm> I installed 2.6.35-19 on Lucid (see launchpad bug #131094), and now I get a bunch of kernel errors regarding AppArmor userspace utilities needing to be upgraded.  Will I be fighting a never ending battle, fixing each little issue, until I upgrade to Maverick?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131094 in linux (Ubuntu) "Heavy Disk I/O harms desktop responsiveness" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131094
<iConfused> (they killed that project with the whole *WE WON'T SUPPORT LINUX NO MORE* thing)
<iConfused> I've finally moved on... Rhythmbox isn't that bad
<iConfused> And it screws with my pidgin status for me
<iConfused> which is nice
<judgen> GA_Bull, I am not sure, i just have iface wlan0 inet dhcp, wireless-essid "NETGEAR", auto wlan0 in that part of ny /etc/network/interfaces
<GA_Bull> pull up network manager applet.
<GA_Bull> sorry. not applet. just network manager
<judgen> GA_Bull, When i run in terminal mode i can not use the applet, that is why i want it at boot. not after login.
<GA_Bull> one sec, i was going to show you, but mine just disappeared.
<GA_Bull> ugh. this is rather annoying.
<GA_Bull> ok when you open Network Connections, and click on the Wireless tab, it should say Auto "your networks ssid"
<GA_Bull> for instance it may say Auto NETGEAR
<Ken8521> judgen, are you on the GUI now?
<judgen> Ken8521, currently yes... since that is the only way i can get wireless atm.
<judgen> I really want it to work in terminal.
<GA_Bull> Crap. sorry, didn't read that you were in terminal mode.
<GA_Bull> I can't remember how to do that. Ken?
<Ken8521> judgen, is wireless set to connect on boot?
<judgen> Ken8521, it has been a while, where should this info be included if not in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Ken8521> judgen, i always use the GUI, but the GUI tool is simply going to modify it...
<Ken8521> judgen, right click network manager and choose edit connections
<Ken8521> then wo things... 1.  On the wireless tab, highlight your wireless connection, choose "Edit"... and make sure "connect automatically" and "available to all users" is checked.
<Tweaky> hey theres some updates in updatemanager that wont install as well they wont install in synaptic. any ideas?
<Ken8521> also, on the "wired" tab.. highlight your eth0 connection, click "edit" and uncheck "connect automatically".
<GA_Bull> What do you mean won't install?
<GA_Bull> What is it specifically telling you?
<judgen> Ken8521, ok now that i have done that, should the wireless work in CLI too now?
<Ken8521> what i've found, on my laptop... is when i boot up.. it will spend a minute looking for the wired connection, then ove to the wireless.. if i disable connecting automatically.. it won't look at the wired connection
<Ken8521> judgen, .. i would think so... cuz all that does, is change the network interfaces setting.
<judgen> ok ill try
<judgen> brb
<GA_Bull> I think this netbook install is broken again.
<Ken8521> judgen, did you get that second part?
<Ken8521> about disabling the auto connect of your wired connection?
<judgen> yup
<Ken8521> ok
<Ken8521> cuz i had that problem as well, and thought my wirelss wasn't working, but then it would mysteriously start working about 2min after boot up
<GA_Bull> Ken, judgen disconnected.
<Ken8521> yeah, he disconnected in the middle of that, so i just finished typing it.
<GA_Bull> ah. ok. haha
<Ken8521> maybe i helped some other poor soul who was just observing
<Ken8521> did you manage to get installed?
<GA_Bull> it's being stupid again.
<Tweaky> GA_Bull: it just says up to date but there are 3 packages that i cannot select to install
<GA_Bull> froze on file 2 of 6... again.
<GA_Bull> It may need you to do a partial update first.
<Ken8521> are you sure it's freezing?  or is there something off screen that you're not seeing and you need to click next, or something like that?
<GA_Bull> Tweaky, update the ones it will let you for now, and then try to do the others after that
<GA_Bull> Ken, I believe it is, because my cursor is still the ever fun spinny circle of death.
<Ken8521> hmm
<GA_Bull> Ken, and if there was something off screen... I wouldn't know. it won't let me see it. haha.
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, thats what i was saying, maybe tyr moving your windows around, and see if you're missing something
<judgen_> Ken8521, it works
<Ken8521> :)
<judgen_> Ken8521, thanks
<GA_Bull> Ken, I can't move it. it won't let me resize the window, or move it up.
<Ken8521> judgen_, thats all it was doing.. same thing it was dong to me... it was looking for your wired connection for about 2-3min, then it would switch to your wireless.
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, is there a panel on the top that you can delete, so you can move the window up just a little higher? or maybe move it to the bottom or side
<ananse_ntontan> I really like Unity... is that crazy?
<Tweaky> GA_Bull: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/248/screenshotblz.png
<GA_Bull> My flash drive is till blinking occasionally though... so maybe it's still working. and I suppose I can delete that panel yes.
<GA_Bull> Ananse, It looks good... not sure on practicality yet though.
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, i would try that.. maybe you just need some more screen real estate to see an option.
<Ken8521> if you delete that top panel, you can probably move the window up just enough to see what its doing
<GA_Bull> Tweaky, hmmm... Ken, can you check that out and see if you have any ideas, Last time I had that problem was about a year and a half ago running *.4
<GA_Bull> 8.4...
<GA_Bull> Lemme think bout it.
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, check what out?
<Tweaky> GA_Bull: thanks. i tried to install said packages through synaptic but it wanted to uninstall like a whole bunch of stuff
<GA_Bull> the link Tweaky posted..
<Ken8521> oh didn't see it, hang on
<GA_Bull> Thanks.
<GA_Bull> Tweaky, what did synaptic want to uninstall, old files from the same program?
<GA_Bull> (s)
<ananse_ntontan> GA_Bull, I mean I like what they're trying to do, but it seems so much like style over substance even so close to the release date
<Ken8521> or... try running closing the upgrade tool.. and try running sudo apt-get upgrade in a terminal.... see if it spits out some errors
<Tweaky> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9915/screenshot1li.png
<GA_Bull> ananse_ntontan, I just want the installer to work right now. haha.
<Tweaky> Ken8521: thanks i shall try
<Ken8521> Tweaky, holy crap, it wants to remove all that?..lol
<ananse_ntontan> has anyone had problems with update-manager crashing mid update?
<Ken8521> negatory
<GA_Bull> Tweaky, yea... don't think you should let it delete all that. hahaha
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> Some of those are pretty necessary.
<Ken8521> just a few..lol
<GA_Bull> ananse_ntontan, nope...
<Tweaky> GA_Bull: No. lol. http://pastebin.com/G5QmvrYr theres the terminal output
<Tweaky> Ken8521: ya not a good idea to remove all that lol!
<Ken8521> Tweaky, yeah, it's keeping those packages back for some reason... so i'd just assume the upgrade manager is smarter than all of us, and not worry about it.
<GA_Bull> Tweaky... Yea... I'd agree with Ken, there's a reason... don't try to force it.
<Tweaky> Ken8521: ok :) ill leave it for now
<Tweaky> Ken8521, GA_Bull: thanks guys
<Ken8521> Tweaky, unless of course, you wanna go on an adventure, and install them anyway and remove all those other packages..lol
<Ken8521> you could reach a whole new level of fail
<GA_Bull> no problem... and yea. that could be fun... i mean... i'd love to watch a video of that one.
<Tweaky> Ken8521: some of them seem to be err.. kinda necessary lol
<Ken8521> little did Tweaky know... Ubuntu would uninstall itself...lol
<GA_Bull> hahahahahahahahahhaaha
<Tweaky> lolol
<iConfused> What? O.O
<GA_Bull> *crying* i just want the installer to worrkkkkkkkkkk
<Tweaky> lol
<GA_Bull> Screw this. My netbook will be running standard 10.10
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, ... i take it deleting the panels and moving that window around produced no joy?
<Ken8521> thats the ticket!
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, you could install the normal gnome release, then add the netbook GUI couldn't you?
<GA_Bull> It won't let me delete the panel. and I don't even care about the gui, quite frankly I actually like the Maverick gui.
<GA_Bull> so I'm just gonna put desktop edition maverick on it.
<Ken8521> gotcha.
<Ken8521> i never cared for the nbr anyway...
<GA_Bull> I liked the last one I think...
<Ken8521> it always reminded me of Windows Control Panel
<GA_Bull> I mean it was ok. and I KNOW RIGHT>
<GA_Bull> by *I liked it* i meant, it worked.
<GA_Bull> better than windows did.
<Ken8521> yea
<Ken8521> normal gnome works well, even on the smaller screen, at least i think it does
<GA_Bull> We'll see... lol.
<i_is_broke> man i did an update earlier and it worked i thought yeah they fixed it, then i realized i was in lucid...ugh...:(
<Ken8521> brb
<Ken8521> ok, back
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, did your netbook start smoking yet?
<GA_Bull> Well.... the desktop version's installer is running much nicer... it should be done soon.
<Ken8521> hmm
<Ken8521> wonder what the issue is w/ the netbook version.
<GA_Bull> It has a GUI installer.
<GA_Bull> The desktop version has an extremely basic gui installer...
<GA_Bull> and I can see everything... and it functions properly...
<GA_Bull> at least that's my guess. I may try the netbook version again sometime.
<Ken8521> yeah, but in 10.10, it's light years better than what we've had befoer.... i always used the alt. installl cd cuz the live cd installer annoyed me.. but used the live cd on 10.10.. and it's slick
<GA_Bull> Used the alt install...
<Ken8521> i just didn't like the NBR... reminded me of using an ipod touch.
<Ken8521> not that thats a bad thing
<Volkodav> Does the installer offer the btrfs on a regular image or at least planned for release ?
<Ken8521> Volkodav, yes, it's offered
<Ken8521> not sure how well it works, but it's an option;
<GA_Bull> I may try the live CD on my other other computer.
<Volkodav> It was only on alternate CD at aplha stage
<Ken8521> Volkodav, well, when i was installing hte live cd.. there was a box i could check to install an encrypted file system.. isn't that what btrfs does?
<Volkodav> No
<Ken8521> oh, well then i was mistaken, sorry
<Volkodav> np
<Ken8521> i thinkj i might upgrade my laptop tomorrow.
<Ken8521> just for fun
<Ken8521> Nippon|2, u having a problem?
<Ken8521> Nippon|2, u having a problem?
<Nippon|2> Ken8521, I'm trying to fix it >.<
<Ken8521> oh ok... was just wondering, cuz you've logged in and out about 35x..lol
<Ken8521> well, 36..
<Volkodav> how come there is no verbose option in ubuntu Software Center? This in progress thing is so non-informative
<Ken8521> Volkodav, i was wondering that myself actually
<Volkodav> so window-ish
<Ken8521> yup
<Ken8521> Shuttleworth is just preparing Ubuntu for it's inevitable sale to Google, then Google will take over the world, and Ubuntu will be running on phones, laptops, tv's, computers, portable media players, etc
<Ken8521> you wait..
<kklimonda> Volkodav: there are so many tools that are more verbose to choose from.
<Volkodav> I know but since it is chosen instead of gdebi it should have this option
<GA_Bull> Ken, 10.10 on netbook... looks fine.
<GA_Bull> However, I can't hibernate....
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, hmm,
<Ken8521> i've not put 10.10 on my netbook yet.
<Ken8521> my laptop though, has identical specs to my netbook(well, very close anyway)
<Ken8521> i'll have to check it out when i install there tomorrow.
<GA_Bull> Ken, yea, i'm not sure why. I can hibernate on my Laptop... netbook though. the option isn't there...
<Ken8521> hmm
<androidbruce> hey guys
<androidbruce> anyone had issues importing music into rhythmbox?
<Ken8521> haven't tried yet
<GA_Bull> neither have i
<DanaG> Argh, stupid PulseAudio defaults to having my USB sound card muted every time!
<DanaG> And 90% of the time, hotplugging the sound card results in PA failing to detect it as capable of any output at all!
<doc|home> anyone gotten a hauppauge tv remote working on 10.10? Mine's being ignored. :/
<SNN> Hey guys.. having an issue with my ubuntu 10.10. My gnome (ubuntu-desktop) package has some how removed itself, and I cannot use gnome anymore. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<IdleOne> SNN: install gnome-desktop
<Ken8521> doc|home, the remotes, i've never had luck w/ them
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> SNN: I mean ubuntu-desktop[
<doc|home> Ken8521: I got it working under gentoo a long time ago, then it broke and I've never gotten it back
<Ken8521> hmm
<IdleOne> hell if I could learn to type
<SNN> doesn't work. that was the first thing I tried..
<doc|home> and now I'm on ubuntu but getting nowhere :/
<IdleOne> SNN: doesn't work?
<SNN> http://pastebin.com/CVg58dAf <= this is why I mean by it doesn't work, IdleOne.
<Kapace> hello, i have installed 10.10 on my compaq r3000, i had to boot to the installer with noacpi, but after it installed, i can't boot even with noacpi, and Recovery mode doesn't boot either
<IdleOne> SNN: hmm
<SNN> IdleOne, I've never seen this error on any version of Ubuntu I've used, and I haven't been told by any of my ubuntu friends about this issue. Even people with the same setup as me.
<IdleOne> SNN: try apt-get -f install   see if it fixes the "broken packages"
<SNN> IdleOne, tried that too. output is 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<SNN> 2 not upgraded are two odd packages that won't install regardless how i try.
<SNN> IdleOne, here are the two packages, and what the output becomes: http://pastebin.com/tDDM4wJV
<IdleOne> SNN: I think it is a situation where the packages haven't been uploaded to the mirror yet
<Ken8521> someone had a similar situation earlier
<IdleOne> honestly not sure what to tell you to fix it now
<SNN> bah lol I hate kde
<IdleOne> except for wait
<SNN> :/ thanks
<SNN> i guess i'll just have to deal with kde for a while.
<IdleOne> probably not more then 12 hours
<SNN> hopefully not :)
<IdleOne> could fix itself in 10 minutes, who knows :)
<IdleOne> I can tell you I have had over 100 packages upgraded today alone
<IdleOne> so be patient :)
<Ken8521> i had a big upgrade just a bit ago to
<SNN> haha, I had 400 to upgrade because I haven't updated in about a week
<IdleOne> SNN: I upgraded twice a day
<IdleOne> a week is way to long to wait lol
<SNN> well school sucks, that's all i can say :p
<IdleOne> upgrade*
<GA_Bull> I feel like I missed a massive conversation... due to algebra... sigh........
<Ken8521> naa, you've not missed much
<GA_Bull> cool. and again... i'll be back in a second. moving upstairs.
<IdleOne> SNN: also defaulting to Y is a bad idea. right now I have 8 packages that won't be upgraded, had I defaulted to Y it would have removed 80 packages
<IdleOne> mostly everything needed to have any sort of GUI lol
<SNN> that's probably what happened with me, i didn't look over the packages as I was doing something
<SNN> i actually think it might've said remove ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> ALWAYS look before hitting enter
<SNN> which is kind of concerning but i was like, ah i can install it again :p
<SNN> not the best idea i've had all day
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> just leave it for now
<IdleOne> it will resolve itself
<Ken8521> SNN, that's really just a meta-package... so it probably didn't actually remove ubuntu-desktop
<SNN> yeah that's what i'm gonna do. all my programs work, soo yeah
<SNN> well if it didn't i certainly did
<SNN> i did autoclean clean remove purge etc on ubuntu-desktop gdm, all that.
<SNN> :p
<IdleOne> autoclean is ok, the remove and purge is what broke it for you
<SNN> it was after it was broken
<GA_Bull> Hi
<GA_Bull> I'm back.
<Ken8521> get everything worked out?
<GA_Bull> Just turned the netbook off... had to deal with school. Everything seems to work fine though.
<Ken8521> well thats good.
<GA_Bull> yup.
<bullgard4> '~$ uname -r; 2.6.35-22-generic.' But the newest documentation in http://lxr.linux.no/ is http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v2.6.35.6/ HOw come?
<vega_> is it just me or doesn't gwibber support setting a proxy?
<Cerebr0> hello
<Cerebr0> is anyone here?
<vega_> Cerebr0: ask a real question, nobody is going to answer "is anyone here"
<Cerebr0> can anyone help me i cant figure out how to register my nick
<Cerebr0> Well your a fucking ass hole arent you
<IdleOne> Cerebr0: please watch the language
<IdleOne> Cerebr0: /msg nickserv help
<IdleOne> also can join #freenode and ask
<Cerebr0> How come I can not connect to the ubuntu channel?
<glebihan> !register | Cerebr0
<ubottu> Cerebr0: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Cerebr0> I've registsered my Nick
<Jordan_U> Cerebr0: Have you identified?
<Cerebr0> I guess not
<glebihan> Cerebr0: type /nickserv identify nickname password
 * lucent sighs
<lucent> new firewire stack issues with one of my expresscards
<Cerebr0> I have no Idea why I can't join #ubuntu, this is starting to erk me the wrong way
<glebihan> Cerebr0: did you identify
<glebihan> Cerebr0: and what does it tell you when you try to join ?
<Cerebr0> yep
<Cerebr0> I don't get any message
<Cerebr0> I've registered my Nick, Identified and still nothing
<glebihan> Cerebr0: there must be something happening, check if there are some messages in the freenode window
<glebihan> Cerebr0: if you still can't find anything, try asking on #ubuntu-irc
<SaRy> i just joined #ubuntu
<aroman> Hey folks, does anyone know if the awful bug that makes Plymouth and proprietary ATI drivers look terrible has been fixed in maverick? You know, with that new version of Xorg and the new kernel and all. If not, can anyone tell me if this is something that is being looked into? thanks a ton in advance!
<ectospasm> don't use ATI.  As a general rule. (-;
<aroman> Hehe.
<aroman> I wouldn't, but it works FLAWLESSLY outside of that splash. ATI has actually really impressed me with their linux support recently, a new kernel made some Mozilla apps look wacko, and they had a new driver out specifically for it in a week or so.
<aroman> Since Lucid things have been working great, besides, LOTS of people use ATI and Plymouth is like the first thing they see.. first impressions are everything
<aroman> Though i guess it wouldn't be first impressions because it'd use the FOSS driver.
<DanaG> This new fglrx 10.10 is awesome.
<DanaG> Combined with the removal of that stupid VRAM readback in X server 1.9, everything is really snappy.
<DanaG> I just wish Ubuntu would use uvesafb by default.
<DanaG> I tried Ubuntu on an omap (omapfb driver), and that took like over a minute to boot, and didn't show any splash... fail.
<DanaG> I had to set FRAMEBUFFER=y to get a splash.
<DanaG> And I tried Lucid on an old Thinkpad with a Mobility Radeon 7500, and it used the text-mode splash there, even with working KMS.
<DanaG> Fail there, too.
<shilow> 9
<shilow> anyone up??
<shilow> after i upgraded i have lost totem  and get this error
<shilow> http://pastebin.com/Pjw8ies0
<aroman> DanaG, 10.10? Like the fglrx that's in maverick? Because there is a pretty new version of catalyst (2 weeks) from ATI's linux site that I'm currently using.
<DanaG> aroman:  Yeah, the one in Maverick repos seems to be an early version of 10.10.
<DanaG> The latest "official" fglrx didn't do X Server 1.9, last time I checked.
<aroman> DanaG, I'm almost positive that _just_ got patched days ago.
<aroman> otherwise fglrx+maverick = bork
<DanaG> 8.780.
<aroman> but now it's fine.
<DanaG> 10.9 is 8.771.
<aroman> Ah cool.
<aroman> How'd they get their hands on 10.10?
<DanaG> Special arrangements with ATI/AMD, it seems.
<aroman> well that's great.
<aroman> are there any noticeable differences from 10.9 > 10.10?
<DanaG> It's much more snappy, because X server 1.9 seems to no longer do that stupid slow readback from video RAM on every window resize.
<aroman> Ooooh
<DanaG> That "stupid slow resize" was slow even on radeon and intel and nvidia, last time I'd tried it.
<aroman> That was fixed in 10.7 for me
<DanaG> Yeah, but it came back in 10.8 and 10.9.
<aroman> really?
<DanaG> For me, at least.
<aroman> it's fine for me and i'm running 10.9
<aroman> who knows though
<aroman> i just remember the bug list having over 9000 comments
<aroman> starting in like '07
 * lucent reacts with oblig IT.S OVER 9000!?
<aroman> Any idea when 10.10 gets pushed back to Linux proper?
<aroman> lucent, appreciated, always :)
<DanaG> I've even seen intel and radeon (open-source) lag when under high cpu usage, with old X server.
<DanaG> It's just that fglrx was an order of magnitude slower at doing that operation that was silly in the first place.
<vega_> evince seems uninstallable atm, is it going to be replaced by something else in maverick?
<aroman> oh good god. THIS is an example of a bug out of control: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/410407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu Lucid) "Adobe Flash Player does not respond to mouse clicks [READ DESCRIPTION]" [Medium,Triaged]
<DanaG> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10495
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 10495 in -unknown "Wine should support PulseAudio" [Enhancement,New]
<DanaG> Wine devours 100% cpu whenever I try to run it through PA.
<DanaG> Even native OpenAL apps don't do that when run through Pulse!
<aroman> mind.explode();
<aroman> that is truly nuts.
<aroman> oh wait one other thing before I go.
<aroman> so idk if it's just me, but a while ago an update changed the "drag handle" of windows that don't have statusbars to be.. well, 1 pixel.
<aroman> is this a bug? a gnome thing? it does crazy harm for usability.
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> It's a theme decision.
<aroman> Oh good god.
<aroman> Why..?!
<aroman> I mean, TONS of apps are now broken
<aroman> e.g xchat, chromium,
<aroman> terminal even
<DanaG> On my display, that's literally 0.173 millimeters.
<vega_> yep, that's complete crap
<DanaG> Too damn small.
<aroman> okay so i'm not the only one.
<vega_> resizing gnome-terminal is much harder now
<aroman> i was going out of my mind.
<DanaG> try this: alt+middledrag
<aroman> what i use now is the compiz resize + hotkey
<DanaG> And then I run into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/612591
<aroman> control+spacebar+drag for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612591 in linux (Ubuntu) "Maverick kernel treats touchpad's middle button as ClickPad" [Undecided,New]
<aroman> same thing though
<DanaG> Apparently it thinks my 3-button touchpad has only 1 button.
<aroman> oh man.
<nogo> amen
<DanaG> So when I press my middle button, I don't get a middle-click... I instead get a left or a right click, depending on where my finger is on the pad!
<aroman> I think someone needs to file a serious bug report for the drag handle shenanigans. I thoroughly can't believe that change got made.
<DanaG> Give my back my middle button!  You try browsing the web with no middle-click...
<aroman> here;s the current thread that's about this problem:
<aroman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580260&page=5
<aroman> oh, snap, DanaG you beat me to the punch.
<aroman> oh, excellent!
<aroman> in the bug report for it someone's posted a branch+deb of the light themes
<shilow> can anyone help me i  recently did an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10  and after  i havent been able to use totem and get this error otem: symbol lookup error during the  upgrade  phase  it dumped the  reconfigure   with an error when reconfiguring cron
<shilow> http://pastebin.com/Pjw8ies0
<StaRetji> Hi there folks. What would be lifetime of usb stick if I install maverick on it, just like on plain hard drive? Any help regarding this would be highly appreciated
<DanaG> argh, stupid Flash gives me a black screen on some sites: http://jonbro.tk/blog/2010/09/19/html_5_chip_tracker.html
<DanaG> Video plays fine when I click the 'vimeo' link.
<SaRy> Pretty much faster then installing from a CD , DVD .
<StaRetji> SaRy: if you where answering my question, just want to refrain, I meant how long it will run until USB stick dies?
<SaRy> You can run the Ubuntu distro from the usb stick .. like forever.
<SaRy> if i cached what you meant ..
<StaRetji> SaRy, are you sure? USB stick lifetime is 10.000 writes
<StaRetji> so I wonder how often ubuntu writes something (tmp, var/log etc)
<StaRetji> I would like to install maverick on it, but I'm afraid it will die soon
<DanaG> Just don't put swap on the stick.
<StaRetji> liveusb with permanent storage is out of the question as it is too buggy
<StaRetji> DanaG: thx, sounds reasonable
<DanaG> I'm not sure of real lifespan, though.
<DanaG> I'd say, just make backups every so often.
<StaRetji> Maybe if I turn off system logging too
<StaRetji> not sure how, but it will also reduce writes
<lucent> StaRetji: "turn off system logging" really? would suggest instead to change system logging to a memory resident filesystem
<Ejdesgaard_> hi, i have just upgraded 10.10 to gnome-2.32.0, but there are some serious dependensy problems with nautilus
<Ejdesgaard_> and it wan't to remove the ubuntu-desktop package
<StaRetji> hi lucent, I was afk, can you give me some tips regarding this filesystem
<StaRetji> it sounds interesting
<StaRetji> I was using live system with permanent storsge casper-rw, but after 2-3 days it will become corrupted and unusable
<Rods_Tiger> for the next ubuntu you've got to do something about the grub dual boot situation, I've just installed a dual boot system for someone and here's what I've learned:
<Rods_Tiger> they are frightened by the grub loading screen and the technical sounding choices
<Rods_Tiger> so they won't touch it now in case they do something wrong.
<Rods_Tiger> also, the kernel was updated after I installed it all, and instead of going into windows like I set it for them, it now started going into memory test, which upset them and they brought it back
<Rods_Tiger> it's too much of a hurdle for them to deal with, and that's before it even gets to boot into linux!
<Rods_Tiger> also, there's too many kernels for them to choose from - the loading screen should ideally consist of two choices (in their case) and nothing else, preferably pictorial, rather than looking like their computer is broken
<Rods_Tiger> because they're now convinced it is permanently in a state of broken-ness
<CosmiChaos> Rods_Tiger, only got 2.6.35-23 :)
<CosmiChaos> currently for me evince-common, evolution-data-server-common,libgnome2-common, nautilus-data and totem-common are not upgradeable and the mentioned applications are broke
<Ddorda> say, how long is the support of maverick after it's out?
<Ddorda> until when?
<glebihan> Ddorda: April 2012
<Ddorda> glebihan: is there a way calculate it or it's decided every time?
<glebihan> Ddorda: for desktop edition, it's about 18 months for normal versions and 3 years for LTS versions
<glebihan> Ddorda: for server editions, 5 years
<glebihan> Ddorda: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Ddorda> glebihan: thank you  very much :)
<glebihan> Ddorda: you're welcome
<Ejdesgaard_> CosmiChaos, same here
<Ejdesgaard_> but i upgraded evolution-data-server-common & nautilus-data wich f***ed up the rest of gnome...
<glebihan> no problem here with main server mirror
<Ejdesgaard_> glebihan, this is my sources.list... http://dpaste.org/FpFW/
<glebihan> Ejdesgaard_: that's weird, just did the upgrade without any issue...
<Ejdesgaard_> glebihan, this is my dpkg -l list http://dpaste.org/ShTB/ and my system is Linux hedin-laptop 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glebihan> Ejdesgaard_: oh maybe the reason is you're on 64 bits, 32 here
<Ejdesgaard_> glebihan, could be... but then agen... the gnome updates sould come at the same time to x86 and x86_64 ?
<glebihan> Ejdesgaard_: I don't know... but I've had some issues with upgrades too which have been solved very quickly
<Ejdesgaard_> glebihan, i certently hope so... :)
<CosmiChaos> Ejdesgaard_, all packages fixed for me
<Ejdesgaard_> CosmiChaos, nice, u'm updating right now :)
<CosmiChaos> if unfit dependencies force you to uninstall packagages during fresh upgrade just exclude them and wait some time ;)
<CosmiChaos> and do not restart
<CosmiChaos> how to remove debugging shown in plymouth?
<glebihan> CosmiChaos: if you haven't already, add "quiet" to your kernel options
<CosmiChaos> it is already in itry it twice run update-grub and reboot wait a second
<glebihan> CosmiChaos: putting it twice won't change anything
<Ejdesgaard_> the update worked as expected here :)
<CosmiChaos> no, still the same
<glebihan> CosmiChaos: exactly what output do you want to get rid of ?
<JoshuaL> i have installed the new ubuntu font, however it is not set as default, what are the correct fonts and settings for it?
<CosmiChaos> the text outputs on the short pink screen
<CosmiChaos> :)
<CosmiChaos> warnings, errors and stati
<glebihan> CosmiChaos: I don't think you can do more if you already have the quiet option
<CosmiChaos> for example blablabla starting daemon [OK] or [fail]
<Ejdesgaard> hmm.. I still got a problem in evolution... I have connected to our exchange 2007, but when i try to send an internal e-mail, like, ejdesgaard@company.com, i get a error saying "Error sending message. Could not send message" and nothing more...
<Ejdesgaard> but it's not a problem to send e-mails to external addresses, like @gmail.com etc.
<CosmiChaos> glebihan, i have it in, it some debug stuff implemented for testing...grrr
<JoshuaL> i have installed the new ubuntu font, however it is not set as default, what are the correct fonts and settings for it?
<SNN> IdleOne, just coming back to say the issue with the package (or meta, whatever it is) has been fixed by ubuntu :) downloading all require packages now. thanks again :p
<bullgard4> Why did maverick install s2disk? (My Lucid Thinkpad T43 can suspend and resume without s2disk.)
<ivanatwork> hi
<Pici> bullgard4: I dont have uswsusp (the package that provides s2disk) installed on my Maverick install.  Did you install it manually?
<Ian_corne> dpkg is pretty stupid when it comes to doing some stuff at once
<chenlong> Is 10.10 works well now?
<Ian_corne> i autoremove like 10 kernels, generates grub.cfg 10 times..
<yofel> +1
<bullgard4> Pici: I did not install it manually.
<Ranjan> does any body have any idea how to work with wizardpen driver on 10.10
<bullgard4> chenlong: Yes. But it is still a beta release. Mind that.
<alvin> Is tasksel removed from Maverick?
<bullgard4> alvin: No.
<alvin> Well, I just installed the beta and it's not there
<alvin> (Kubuntu)
<vega_> alvin: Priority: optional
<vega_> so, does not get installed by default
<bullgard4> Well, I upgraded from 10.04, and tasksel is installed automatically.
<vega_> did you have it on 10.04?
<bullgard4> I do not remember.
<alvin> Yes, on Lucid, priority is 'important', but this is a new install, not an upgrade
<vega_> so you probably did..
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Beta Released : See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta | The Ubuntu font information can be found http://tinyurl.com/347wdr6
<Oli``> Is gwibber-service crashing out for everybody else too?
<vega_> no, because it doesn't support a proxy, kinda useless piece of software for many users
<popey> vega_: i thought they'd added proxy support now
<popey> oh, 3.0
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/259830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259830 in Gwibber "Honor gnome proxy setting" [Medium,In progress]
<vega_> wishful thinking... two years
<popey> its partially in already
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/259830/comments/45
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259830 in Gwibber "Honor gnome proxy setting" [Medium,In progress]
<pepee> so, I only need to modify sources.list to upgrade from lucid, don't I?
<zniavre> pepee,  this is quite oldschool way
<pepee> hehe
<zniavre> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<pepee> and what's the "new" way?
<pepee> oh, ok, thanks
<zniavre> To upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes)
<pepee> hmm I kinda remember bad experiences with the upgrade manager...
<pepee> anyway, trying now. thanks people
<Pici> Well thats the way you're supposed to do it.
<Ian_corne> does ubuntu one work properly for anyone?
<Ian_corne> and how often does it sync?
<tech404> :-/
<bullgard4> Ian_corne: After upgrading to Maverick Beta I was told that my Ubuntu One works all right. But I did not try it myself yet in Maverick Beta.
<Ian_corne> I'm using it already
<Ian_corne> It synced parts :p
<Ian_corne> It seems to sync very slow
<Ian_corne> for some reason
<rafael_> Good morning, I need help
<rafael_>  After upgrading ubuntu, I reboot it and now it goes directly to the command line of grub. It show only the prompt grub> .
<pepee> rafael_, no error messages? something like "xxx not found"?
<rafael_> pepee, no error
<rafael_> It only shows grub>
<pepee> how many partitions do you have? also, are you booting from a USB disk?
<rafael_> I was using 10.10 alpha and upgraded to beta
<rafael_> I installed ubuntu through windows 7
<rafael_> So I only have 2 partitions
<pepee> do you have a live cd?
<rafael_> No, but I can make it
<rafael_> I will burn it right now
<pepee> you can try reinstalling/reconfiguring grub
<pepee> but the live cd is no needed anyway...
<pepee> rafael_, hablas español?
<rafael_> si
<rafael_> un poquito
<rafael_> soy brasileno
<pepee> ok, I'll send you a pm. I'm not an "expert", but I think i can help you
<rafael_> pepee, gracias
<adv_> what should i use for partitioning my hd?
<Azelphur> adv_ gparted?
<nemo> 1.2GiB of files to download. let's see how long it takes at 2 mega*bytes* per second :D
<nemo> 2.2
<Azelphur> nemo: haha :p
<nemo> looks like establishing the new connection for each file slows it down a liiittle bit
<nemo> "About 6 minutes remaining"
<nemo> I always try to get my laptop on this network when I do an upgrade :)
<adv_> rm * only removes files from . , right?
<nemo> adv_: well. more precisely
<nemo> adv_: only removes files matching the * glob
<adv_> which means?
<nemo> adv_: so no hidden files
<adv_> ah k
<adv_> thanks
<nemo> and of course permissions etc
<nemo> holy crap
<nemo> speed has jumped to 3.5 megabytes
<nemo> I must be saturating some awesome pipe to ubuntu
<nemo> fluctuates a bit from file to file. I think the small files slow it down
<jml> I seem to have lost vim.
<jml> The following packages have unmet dependencies: vim : Depends: vim-runtime (= 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3) but 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu4 is to be installed
<yofel> jml: wait a while and try again, probably not yet built for all architectures
<jml> yofel: ok.
<jml> thanks.
<nemo> aaand done
<nigelb> jml: heh, Don't Panic!
<jml> excellent :)
<nemo> jml: eep. please tell me your arch isn't x64
 * nemo is busy updating
<nemo> say, does gnome power manager still use ridiculous amounts of memory in maverick?
<nemo> like, 300 megs on my desktop computer, to do jack all
<jml> nemo: my architecture is not amd64 (I'm lying, it is.)
<nemo> :(
<nemo> damn. well. guess I can make do w/ gedit for a while
<nemo> error in Version string '3.0.12-54655_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<nemo> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 39616 package 'virtualbox-3.0': error in Version string '3.0.12-54655_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number
<dajhorn> nemo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/569273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569273 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) "memory leak in gnome-power-manager" [Medium,Triaged]
<nemo> dajhorn: yeah, I looked it up months ago :)
<nemo> dajhorn: since then I've just been periodically killing it
<dajhorn> nemo: Sorry, not fixed yet.  :P
<nemo> damn :-/
<dajhorn> nemo: RC on Thursday.  Even if the bug is fixed, it will probably ship in Maverick.
<nemo> shame. wastes a lot of memory doing nothing useful
<nemo> I guess if I wasn't killing it all the time, I would have been irritated enough to run it through valgrind
<nemchik> hello, i am having an issue with maverick and my nvidia drivers
<Ken8521> anybody know how to make VNC start on boot up?
<yofel> Ken8521: it would probably need an init script for that, or put a command in /etc/rc.local
<yofel> nemchik: it would help us if you could tell us what the issue is please
<Ken8521> hmm... any input on how to do that?
<yofel> I don't know anything about vnc and linux, sorry :/
<Ken8521> np. :)
<Ken8521> there doesn't seeem to be an IRC channel..
<Ken8521> i found some fairly old instructions w/ Google.. but they are from Gutsy..
<nemchik> yofel: i cannot enable desktop effects, additional drivers does not show my nvidia driver (where lucid previously did), i DO have the nvidia x server settings under preferences, and i am using the 260.19.06 beta driver (or at least i think i was until today's update of xorg) so i am wondering if it would be a good idea to reinstall the beta driver (same way i got it in the first place) or if there is something else wrong? on that no
<yofel> I'm using the packaged beta driver and everything works fine here in kde
<Ken8521> same here yofel (except Gnome)
<nemchik> im on gnome
<yofel> nemchik: did you use the beta .run installer from the nvidia site?
<Ken8521> which nvidia device again?
<nemchik> yes
<pepee> does someone know how wubi works?
<nemchik> GeForce 6800
<Ken8521> pepee, think of it as "ubuntu.exe"... but right now, wubi w/ 10.10 is apparently not stable, so don't do it
<LuckySMack> im trying out 10.10 on my laptop and it doesnt want to seem to activate my second monitor. when i make a change is asks me if i want to change desktop size and i say yes then tells me to log out and back in to take effect and it never does. im on an HP Pavillion dv7 laptop
<yofel> nemchik: then please reinstall the driver, the xorg update probably overwrote some files, or better: run the install with --uninstall, and install the nvidia-current package from the x-updates ppa
<Ken8521> nemchik, i have a 7900(pretty sure 6x and 7x use the same driver) and it works perfectly w/ the restricted driver, why didn't you just use it?
<nemchik> pepee: wubi is an exe you run from windows that will install ubuntu for you to dual boot (in simple terms)
<pepee> Ken8521, rafael_ needs help. I couldn't help him because i never used wubi
<pepee> in fact, I will never use it
<pepee> no more bugs, please...
<Ken8521> pepee, i've never used wubi either.. it's pretty much a good way hose windows
<nemchik> yofel: the x-updates ppa on launchpad right?
<yofel> yes, it has the beta driver
<Ken8521> when it works, it's great... when it doesn't.. it's a mess.
<nemchik> pepee & Ken8521 i've had a bunch of successful wubi installs (actually converted a bunch of friends to ubuntu with it) but i dont recommend trying to migrate from a wubi install to a full ubuntu partitioned install
<Ken8521> nemchik, well yah, thats a terrible idea... it goes against what wubi is supposed to do.
<Ken8521> nemchik, i'm not saying wubi is always bad.. it's just when it's bad.. it's really bad.
<LuckySMack> are there any issues with ATI cards in 10.10? on the beta page i didnt see anything listed, or regarding dual monitors.
<nemchik> Ken8521: lol agreed (like the first time i tried to do what i just said don't do lol)
<Ken8521> LuckySMack, probbly doesn't help, but i'm using dual screens w/ Nvidia, no probs. :)
<LuckySMack> hrmm
<LuckySMack> did you upgrade or fresh install?
<Ken8521> fresh
<Ken8521> i never upgrade
<LuckySMack> yea i have radeon hd
<pepee> LuckySMack, scared of problems? lol
<LuckySMack> no, my dual monitors isnt working
<LuckySMack> worked beautifully in 10.04
<pepee> ahh, sorry.
<Ken8521> did you upgrade or fresh install lucky?
<LuckySMack> when i tell it to activate it, tells me to log out and back in, and changes dont take effect. second monitor is still off
<LuckySMack> upgrade, was hoping i didnt have to start from scratch. lol
<Ken8521> hmm.
<pepee> tried using the old config file (xorg.conf) ?
<Ken8521> pepee, i was just about to say that
<LuckySMack> but im thinking it might not
<LuckySMack> not yet
<Ken8521> LuckySMack, i know on my nvidia(which i know is apples-oranges)...
<LuckySMack> yea
<Ken8521> if i start up my second display, it works fine, but if i restart, i'm back to 1 display, until i activate the second one.. it won't save to xorg for some reason.
<Ken8521> so i imported my old xorg into the new install, then saved my settings, and it worked fine... now i boot up w/ both displays working
<LuckySMack> i cant get it to turn on at all. except for bootup and login screen the screens are mirrored. but i cant even get them to mirror when i see my desktop.
<Ken8521> hm
<LuckySMack> i dont even remember where the file is. never really had to mess with it tbh, it always worked
<pepee> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pepee> there are some other xorg.conf.<something>
<LuckySMack> looks like this is the old one: xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-20100...
<LuckySMack> yea a few of them with time stamps on the end
<LuckySMack> so just swap the two and reboot?
<DrHalan> hey
<pepee> well, rename the xorg.conf and then copy the older one
<Ken8521> LuckySMack, you'llh ave to rename it.
<LuckySMack> yea
<Ken8521> and rename your "old" xorg.conf something like "xorg.backup" or something so you can distinguish it
<LuckySMack> thats easy enough. ok well ill try. it. hope it works. lol
<LuckySMack> yea
<DrHalan> i just tried using nouvea. terminal ( imean tty) resolution is fine but x resolution is way too low. i guess nouveau doesn't detect my screen properly. can i somehow increase the resolution of the xoserver
<nemo> neat!
<Ken8521> LuckySMack, if you're going to cut/paste.. you'll also need nautilus open w/ root priv.
<nemo> +# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
<nemo> go ubuntu!
<nemo> I used to maintain that by hand
<LuckySMack> nah just gonna use mv
<Ken8521> ok..
 * nemo ♥ ubuntu
 * yofel ♥ kubuntu :P
 * Ken8521 hates, HATES kde
 * Ken8521 kills KDE w/ fire
<LuckySMack> kde looks nice, but i could never get used to it.
 * yofel throws gnome into magma
 * LuckySMack prefers gnome
<pepee> i used to use kde
<Ken8521> i'm glad there's a choice.. i mean, gnome, kde, xfce, flux, openbox, enlight, etc, etc..
<yofel> well, it's not bad, but since jaunty, my and ayatanas idea of usability go farther and farther away
<Ken8521> it is nice having choice.
<pepee> too much bugs, too much "candy" and unuseful things
<pepee> now I'm using lxde :P
<Ken8521> wel, at least canonical isn't just saying, "here's the GUI you're gonna use".. like a certain software company in Redmond.
<yofel> well, true. akonadi and nepomuk are a mess -.-
<Ken8521> if i had to use kDE... i wouldn't use linux.
<yofel> haha
<Ken8521> i'm serious
<Ken8521> i'd just have to suffer w/ Windows, because I wouldn't pay for a Mac.
<yofel> well, we all use linux for it's choices, and are happy with it.. well, more or less
<LuckySMack> noop
<pepee> kde was fine for me
<LuckySMack> didnt work
<Ken8521> yofel, yup.
<pepee> *kde3
<physically_fit> is there a log file for the details when i run the update manager?, where it is? thanks
<yofel> kde3 was nice right, 4 was unusable until 4.3 IMHO, now it's getting better again
<physically_fit> i updated today and i'm getting hundreds of warnings saying "cannot open pixbuf loader" were those messages logged anywhere?
<Ken8521> yofel, why did they remove the guided partitioning tool?
<Ken8521> on the installer?
<Ken8521> i never used it.. but i think removing it was a mistake
<LuckySMack> grr. was hoping i didnt have to start fresh with 10.10...
<LuckySMack> what about reinstalling the graphics driver?
<Ken8521> LuckySMack, well, thats worth a try
<Ken8521> LuckySMack, but you gotta remember, 10.10 is still alpha... there's  agood possibility upgrades between now and final release, will break the ATI driver
<yofel> Ken8521: not sure, I always used manual partitioning or used the alternate image if I had a more complex setup
<charlie-tca> umm, actually, 10.10 is NOT alpha, we are testing the release candidate today
<LuckySMack> i thought it was in RC stage. not very long till it comes out
<Ken8521> yeah.. it doesnt matter to me.. but for a new user, booting up, and seeing their options are either "take over the whole drive" or "advanced".. i dunno.. think that was a bad move
<charlie-tca> We are past beta
<LuckySMack> charlie-tca, ditto
<Ken8521> really?
<Ken8521> i thought i twas still alpha
<yofel> !schedule | Ken8521
<ubottu> Ken8521: A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<yofel> Ken8521: and the topic says 'Beta released...'
<Ken8521> guess i didn't read the topic...lol
<craz1k> hey guys, who can help me with ubuntu 10.10?
<LuckySMack> nobody
<LuckySMack> this is a microsoft room
<Ken8521> we're all still using ubuntu 5.10
<LuckySMack> lmao
<yofel> ...
<Ken8521> have you guys seen the awesome features of firefox 1.2?
<yofel> !ask | craz1k
<ubottu> craz1k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LuckySMack> Ken8521, they have updated since 0.8? o_O
<Ken8521> :)
<LuckySMack> time to upgrade
<craz1k> oh, ok it's lo, i'm sorry
<LuckySMack> lol. craz1k just ask :)
<Ken8521> you need to update your system LuckySMack thats probably why you're ati driver doesn't work
<LuckySMack> yea. well i did an upgrade to 10.10 and trying to reinstall ati driver. ill try updating again but i should be updated.
<Ken8521> yeah, hopefully that works(but i was making another 5.10 joke.. :))
<craz1k> i updated my ubuntu to 10.10 and after reboot gnome does notwork. there are only shell and it is asks me to write my log\pass. whrn i try " service gdm start" it isn't work
<LuckySMack> 0_O i dont have a System -> Admin -> Software sources . . .
<LuckySMack> Ken8521, ah. heh
<Ken8521> LuckySMack, i noticed that also
<Ken8521> i guess it's not a huge deal, the source list isn't hard to edit, or you can do the same thing via synaptic.
<Ken8521> but i liked having the GUI tool in the menu
<Pici> Its been merged with another tool iirc.
<LuckySMack> going to update manager -> setting still brings up soft. sources though
<yofel> right, the Software Sources menu entry has been hidden, you're supposed to call it from within software center now
 * LuckySMack never uses software center
<nemo> hm
 * Ken8521 doesn't either
<nemo> my machine kind of hung during the upgrade to maverick
<nemo> I connected from another machine, everything seemed fine
<nemo> went back to first machine and my attempt at ctrl-alt-f1 had worked, I was on a vt
<nemo> tried switching back to X and I appear to be on what looks like the gdm background, only w/ nothing else
<nemo> also, maverick continues to use CPU in background
<Ken8521> i also like how if you have an internet connection, you can choose to install multimedia codecs and updates, during the install, rather than doing it after you're installed.
<nemo> I can just hope the maverick upgrade won't require any further interaction.  now is probably not a good time to try restarting it
<LuckySMack> Ken8521,  nice
<Ken8521> LuckySMack, yup... as long as you're connected to the internet, you get two boxes, 1. to install all the current updates(nice if you're usin an old CD) and 1 to install restricted stuff.. so it's all ready on the first boot
<pepee> common problem i see in almost every new version is grub not installing/running correctly :/
<LuckySMack> yea, im getting ready to download the RC disk.
<LuckySMack> grub was my big issue in 10.04 everything else worked
<Ken8521> pepee, i've not had a grub problem since probably 5.10, 6.06
<Ken8521> i liked how easy grub was t configure w/ menu.lst... but grub2, once you get the hang of setting up the config file, it's just as easy
<LuckySMack> i had to reinstall grub because it didnt detect my windows install properly so i wasnt able to boot into windows
<pepee> not that I have those problems, but other people does
<pepee> last one I had was a bug in mountall or something like that...
<LuckySMack> wtf
<yofel> nemo: it should now, but when the activity stops, try to kill X and run dpkg --configure -a to be sure the upgrade finished fine.
<yofel> *should not
<LuckySMack> "requires installation of untrusted packages" and cancels down/installing the updates
<yofel> LuckySMack: refresh the package cache again, gpg key corrupted on download I guess
<LuckySMack> installed fine from cli. thats why i use the cli more often . . .
<Ken8521> is a new version of Skype ever going to come out for Linux?
<Ken8521> or are we just gonna have skype 2.1beta until the year 2030
<pegasusbill> what is best way to upgrade from 10.10 beta to lts on october
<nemo> yofel: well, it has prompted a couple of times for modified config files
<LuckySMack> thousands of comedians out of work, and youre trying to crack jokes.
<Ken8521> pegasusbill, keep your system up to date, and that will do it.
<pegasusbill> thanks
<Ken8521> LuckySMack, lol, was that directed at me?
<LuckySMack> yea.
<yofel> 10.10 isn't lts btw..
<Ken8521> well, i thought it was funny...lol
<Ken8521> good point yofel
<LuckySMack> i dont think we will get skype any time soon
<charlie-tca> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Ken8521> LuckySMack, well, i don't think we'll get a "new' skype anytime soon
<LuckySMack> yea
<Ken8521> 2.1 works fine for me... i don't need al the extra crap that 4.whatever has
<LuckySMack> installed gfx driver. restarting. hopefully it works this time
<LuckySMack> noop not my gfx card either. i can even use compiz
<Ken8521> hmm
<LuckySMack> so idk wtf its doin
<LuckySMack> im just gonna DL the disk and so a fresh install.
 * LuckySMack groans
<LuckySMack> so much stuff to install...
<Ken8521> it'l be ok
<nemo> heh. I'm watching maverick on strace to see if I can gain clues as to whether it is done or just sitting there
<nemo> does a loooot of polling for nonexistent stuff
<nemo> like. every few seconds it attempts to add a watch for /root/.config/ibus/bus using inotify
<nemo> which fails
<nemo> then it tries again
<nemo> no idea if this is normal for modern gnome apps... probably is :-/
<hackeron> hey, anyone able to get linux-crashdump working on maverick? - I installed it, rebooted, induced a panic but can't see anything in /var/crash - any ideas?
<Ken8521> yofel, how can i find an icon on my laptop, that a program is using?  I've went through the theme I'm using, and it's not there...
<AlexzAK> Hi all
<AlexzAK> I want to report bug on 10.10 beta,
<Ken8521> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<AlexzAK> but on page https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick link "Report a bug" points to
<AlexzAK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<AlexzAK>  How can i report bug in ubuntu 10.10 beta installer?
<AlexzAK> !bug
<Ken8521> what'st he bug, i thought the installer was pretty good?
<nemo> Ken8521: certainly isn't working as expected for me ;)
<Ken8521> hmm
<AlexzAK> I don't understend....  I should type "ubuntu-bug installer"?
<nemo> but, lots of moving parts, upgrading a running system can be tricky
<nemo> there's always the option of using CD upgrade, which I can resort to if things get really mucked up
<Ken8521> AlexzAK, if it's truly a bug in the installer, I'd be willing to bet it's already been reported
<AlexzAK> I think not.. Search on bug dont say any problems with russian translation...
<AlexzAK> It's not layouted wall
<AlexzAK> well*
<nemo> welp. I've been watching the maverick process for a number of minutes, and nothing has been happing in ltrace/strace apart from this inotify spam
<yofel> AlexzAK: live disk or alternate installer?
<AlexzAK> live
<yofel> ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<AlexzAK> Can you say where can i upload screenshots?
<yofel> AlexzAK: you can add attachments to the bug once you have filed it
<AlexzAK> Should i do "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" on 10.10, or i can do it on 10.04 ?
<LuckySMack> ubuntu 10.10 download. only 2 hrs to go...
<Ken8521> yofel, how can i find an icon on my laptop, that a program is using?  I've went through the theme I'm using, and it's not there...
<yofel> hm...
<Pici> Icon themes can specify themes to fallback to if icons aren't found.
<Ken8521> hmm.... so you're saying that icon could be in another theme, because the theme i have selected doesn't have an icon for that program/
<yofel> AlexzAK: you really should do it on 10.10, and please do read the ReportingBugs page before filing the bug
<rafael_> I installed ubuntu with wubi. Afater upgrading it, ubuntu doesnt start correctly. Instead, it shows grub command line
<Ken8521> hmm, well thats not it, i just went thorugh all my icon themes, and none of them have that icon.
<yofel> Ken8521: applications can provide their own icons, look in /usr/share/pixmaps maybe
<Ken8521> i didn't see it there..
<nemo> WELP
<AlexzAK> yofel: Failed to do it on both O.o ... "Cannot connect to crash database, please chack your _inet connection_ [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/log/installer/casper.log'"
<nemo> time to kill maverick I guess
<yofel> does dpkg -L <pkgname> list files that sound like icons?
<nemo> I think that 1 or 2% CPU is maverick doing nothing but this repeated dbus polling
<nemo> perhaps due to my session blowing up
<yofel> AlexzAK: o.O... try 'sudo ubuntu-bug ubiquity' maybe
<nemo> recovery time!
<rafael_> I installed ubuntu with wubi. Afater upgrading it, ubuntu doesnt start correctly. Instead, it shows grub command line
<jbroome> fix grub
<Ken8521> this is irritating
<Ken8521> this icon has to be soemwhere.. cuz when i change my icon theme, it changes.
<nemo> hm.
<nemo> process list shows a dpkg one
<rafael_> jbroome, didnt work. Its not a normal installation. I installed with wubi
<nemo> perhaps I can kill it and rerun it
<AlexzAK> yofel: 'sudo ubuntu-bug ubiquity' works... thanks
<yofel> nemo: first try to kill X, if there's a debconf prompt it should error out then
<nemo> uhoh
<nemo> yofel: you were too late :-/
<nemo> I already killed it
<yofel> well, try dpkg --configure -a, and then try to resume the upgrade with apt-get or aptitude
<nemo> dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor
<nemo> yep
<rafael_> I installed ubuntu with wubi. Afater upgrading it, ubuntu doesnt start correctly. Instead, it shows grub command line
<nemo> ah-hah
<nemo> propts for modified cupsd
<nemo> prompts
<nemo> must have been waiting on that
<hackeron> anyone able to get linux-crashdump working on maverick? - I installed it, rebooted, induced a panic but can't see anything in /var/crash - any ideas?
<nemo> ah. my UPS conf file...
<nemo> I wish ubuntu had "interactive merge" like gentoo
<nemo> I'd like to get some of this stuff
<LuckySMack> when installing ubuntu from disk, is it possible to have it look in a given directory for .deb files? since i did an upgrade i dont really need it to download the files again.
<LuckySMack> or should i just install basic system and put them back into /var/cache/apt/archive dir
<LuckySMack> then update/install
<nemo> switched to a shell and just ran vim -d on the two files
<nemo> hmmm. "software-center" - gtkwarning could not open display - here's hoping it wasn't important
<rafael_> I installed ubuntu with wubi. Afater upgrading it, ubuntu doesnt start correctly. Instead, it shows grub command line
<jbroome> rafael_: maybe the 5th time will be the charm!
<nemo> ugh. computer janitor uses polkit too.
<nemo> hm
<nemo> I wonder if I can replace the shortcut w/ gksudo
<nemo> sweet that works
 * nemo goes on a DIE POLKIT DIE hunt
<nemo> I'm gonna try update-manager next :)
<rafael_> jbroome, could you help please
<rafael_> jbroome, I already google it too many times
<jbroome> rafael_: i have no experience with wubi
<nemo>  Loading /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so
<nemo> undefined symbol: savedScreenInfo
<nemo> Failed to load module "fglrx"
<nemo> crap
<yofel> rafael_: it's hard to say what went wrong, is there *any* error message or just the grub prompt?
<nemo> ah bug #573748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573748 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Lucid) "[MASTER] fglrx does not build on 2.6.33 kernel and higher" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573748
<pepee> nemo, try installing it from xorg-edgers
<pepee> and please, tell me how it goes :/
<yofel> there is 2:8.771-0ubuntu0sarvatt in x-updates too before you try edgers
<yofel> oh wait, that's the old one
<nemo> 'k. first I need to get X back
<yofel> rafael_: ping?
<rafael_> yofel, sorry
<nemo> tried switching to radeon in xorg.conf, but... dunno. seems I now have a blank monitor
<nemo> and ctrl-alt-f1 fails
 * nemo tries ssh
<rafael_> yofel, No, theres no error msg
<rafael_> yofel, It only show grub
<yofel> rafael_: does 'ls /boot' in the grub prompt show any vmlinuz-* files?
<rafael_> yofel, yes
<yofel> ok, then it at least finds the right partition..
<yofel> rafael_: 'ls /boot/grub/grub.cfg' finds a grub.cfg file?
<nemo> heh. lovely output from radeon "You will probably crash now"
<cwillu_at_work> you around mvo?
<nemo> mvo?
<yofel> nemo: Micael Vogt, mvo on IRC ;)
<nemo> ah
<yofel> *Michael
<nemo> well. this is pretty high up on my list of not-smooth ubuntu upgrades
<mvo> cwillu_at_work: hello
<cwillu_at_work> <3
<mvo> nemo: upgrade issues?
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, dougsko in #ubuntu-offtopic is asking about the reasons for having do-release-upgrade vs a simple aptitude full-upgrade;  would you mind giving a brief explanation?
<cwillu_at_work> pure coincidence that I pinged you at the same time nemo was killing his radeon :p
<mvo> cwillu_at_work: sure, just invite him here
<mvo> hhehe :)
<Ken8521> finally found that freakin icon
<Ken8521> lol
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, <dougsko> maco: i guess...it just seems weird to stray from something that has obviously been quite successful for a pretty long time
<nemo> greeat.  radeon crashes, fglrx blows up, vesa gives me  a screen of garbage then crashes...
<nemo> can't get into X to try yofel's suggestion, since I don't know my way around such packages on the commandline
<Ken8521> it's a sign nemo... buy nvidia.
<mvo> the release upgrader basicly does everything in one step, sources.list update, upgrade, removal of no longer used packages. plus (probably most important) it conains some quirks code that works around known problems
<nemo> Ken8521: heh. worked great in 10.04 - anyway, I didn't buy this machine.
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, "man add-apt-repository" and "aptitude install <foo>"
<nemo> Ken8521: also, irritates me how sucky nvidia's integration w/ X is
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: ok. and what repository would that be? :)
<nemo> I was going to start by googling for the keyword he mentioned
<mvo> dougsko: its fine to use aptitude of course, just a litle bit more manual work
<pepee> mvo, what's the diff between that and using aptitude after editting sources.list ?
<nemo> I do know add-apt-repository
<yofel> nemo: if you mean x-updates, forget that, try edgers, and you can add ppas on the command line with add-apt-repository
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, whichever one he said to use :p
<yofel> nemo: nvidia works perfectly fine here btw.
<cwillu_at_work> oh, sorry
<pepee> ahh
<nemo> yofel: ok. do you have a full name?
<nemo> yofel: sure. I use nvidia at home, and intel on the laptop
<dougsko> mvo: i was lead to believe that using aptitude could break things due to the lack of the "quirks code"
<dougsko> *led
<nemo> yofel: still annoying how it doesn't integrate nicely
<RedSheel1> hello
<mvo> pepee: its mostly the same, it will automatically apply quirks that we put into the release notes
<pepee> thanks mvo
<yofel> nemo: name for the ppa? sec
<mvo> dougsko: well, for a experienced person it should not matter much
<RedSheel1> I have a computer running ubuntu 10.10 that I use without a monitor to download torrents
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, dougsko, modulo knowing what the resolution is supposed to be
<nemo> yofel: hm. I guess I could google for it in w3m, come to think of it
<RedSheel1> it runs deluge but since upgrading to 10.10 it crashes all the time
<yofel> nemo: ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<mvo> dougsko, pepee: u-m will for example refuse to upgrade if ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop) can not be upgraded or needs to be removed
<mvo> or it will automatically remove "driver "nvidia" from your xorg.conf is the nvidida driver can not be upgraded (it will warn about that)
<mvo> this kind of stuff, mostly quirks plus checks
<nemo> ugh. damn. DNS resolution is slow as ever in 10.10 - I was hoping that had been resolved :(
 * nemo waits 10s for it to pull up
<dougsko> mvo: ok gotcha, so it helps reduce the bugs you might find after simply upgrading
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, I'm doubting that that's an ubuntu thing
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, what does your /etc/nsswitch.conf look like?
<cwillu_at_work> and do you some half-insane ipv6 implemented on your network? :p
<RedSheel1> is there some way to use the 10.04 version of deluge on 10.10?
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: meh. I've been over this in launchpad
<RedSheel1> because that worked great
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: here. lemme link you rather than rehashing
<nemo> bug #417447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417447 in Bazaar "KeyError when trying to open unknown bzr format" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417447
<nemo> comments #279 on
<nemo> friggen idealism
<hackeron> anyone able to get linux-crashdump working on maverick? - I installed it, rebooted, induced a panic but can't see anything in /var/crash - any ideas?
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, don't think that's the right bug
<nemo> oops
<cwillu_at_work> in the sense of "I'm dead certain that's not the right bug" :p
<nemo> my bad
<nemo> bug #417757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417757 in eglibc (Ubuntu Lucid) "[regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417757
<mvo> dougsko: yeah, its basicly the release-notes-in-code
<dougsko> mvo: cool man, thanks for clarifying
<nemo> add-apt-resporitory failed on the fetch of the key from keyserver.ubuntu.com - I do seem to recall having that problem before - perhaps the firewall here is blocking access on a particular port, 'cause w3m to keyserver.ubuntu.com works fine
<nemo> guess I'm doing it manually...
<nemo> ah-hah
<mvo> nemo: what is the error?
<nemo> yep. the keyserver uses 11371
<nemo> that is blocked from our firewall
<nemo> bugger. whose bright idea was it to use that for an http connection? :)
<nemo> tons of firewalls block all kinds of ports
<mvo> I guess that is the keyserver protocol port
<nemo> is the reason I'm so glad debian package management doesn't rely on rsync or svn or git
<mvo> but … its a very good point
<nemo> all of which I also have to proxy
 * nemo fetches the key from home and scp's it over
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, so, half-insane ipv6 support on your network :p
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: yes. but. I'm not alone
<cwillu_at_work> note that the "fixes" from previous releases break things for ivp6 adopters
<nemo> and unfortunately, large corporate networks are not as flexible
<soc1> hi
<cwillu_at_work> large corporate networks can install the workarounds by hand if they feel the need
<soc1> does someone know the status of the "new" ubuntu fonts?
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: whiiich, is what I've been doing by hand on the various ubuntu machines
<soc1> will they be made default? will fixes still get in?
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: since, as noted in the bug, ubuntu is the outsider.
<nemo> some sort of automation would be thoughtful, but clearly this is another idealogical ipv6 thingy...
<pepee> reboot...
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, I'm not sure how to nicely say that your rhetoric is bunk
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: well. the rhetoric in the bug was pretty extreme on the other side
<nemo> On the contrary, Ubuntu is not a position to deviate from pushing forward with IPv6 just because some of you have broken hardware.
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, that's because there are real technical problems that can't be papered over as simply as you wish they could be
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, extreme rhetoric isn't a problem if it's _correct_
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: well, clearly the papering over works.
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: chrome does it
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, no, no it doesn't.  As I said, it causes problems
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: what problem besides the localhost thing which is easily solved?
<nemo> heck. the firefox guys are about to apply it to their browser too
<nemo> anyway. many people saying chrome was much faster under linux were encountering this behaviour
<nemo> where firefox DNS resolution would take 5+ seconds
<nemo> while chrome had applied the "papering over"
<AlexzAK> to all : why should i add bugs using "ubuntu-bug" command, not just by clicking "Report bug" link ?
<nemo> hm. fglrx is still failing w/ edgers
<nemo> here's hoping radeon does better
<yofel> AlexzAK: because apport adds some information about your system to the report that helps in debugging the issue usually
<yofel> it also adds some critical information like the release you're using, package version, architecure, ...
<AlexzAK> it is painful to report 3 bugs on slow and unstable inet connection with 10.10 on virtual box :'(
<AlexzAK> i added bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/650508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 650508 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Text on button "Try Ubuntu" too big, on russian translation" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> nemo: edgers has an X server that's not compatible with fglrx, perhaps even now.
<DanaG> Only the Maverick repo fglrx is compatible with the Maverick non-edgers X server.
<AlexzAK> and i added https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/650471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 650471 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer hides some text, on russian translation" [Undecided,New]
<nemo> DanaG: well. I ran into fglrx problems immediately after upgrade to Xorg
<nemo> er
<nemo> to maverick
<nemo> DanaG: edgers was a channel suggestion - yofel to be specific
<nemo> anyway, the actual error was unchanged
<nemo> radeonhd seems like it would work
<nemo> just complains about kernel mdesetting.
<nemo> heck. I even finally have a proper resolution on my VTs :)
<nemo> nice to have framebuffer back
<yofel> sry, didn't know that edgers X was even more incompatible
<nemo> both give same savedScreenInfo error
<nemo> doesn't really matter much
<nemo> oh. radeonhd is unsupported? did not know that
<nOStahl> hey guys, I cant get the installer to run, boots down to no init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<nemo> meh. radeon completely blows up - back to trying radeonhd
<nOStahl> and im in busybox initramfs terminal
<yofel> nemo: huh? who said that?
<nOStahl> any ideas or a link to how to bypass this
<nemo> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-x@lists.debian.org/msg98322.html
<nemo> yofel: found when googling for the radeon error
<nemo> Or (better) stop using radeonhd and use radeon instead since only the
<nemo> latter is supported nowadays.
<yofel> ah
<nemo> but maybe that's just a debian thing
<nemo> rebooted, trying "nomodeset"
<Ken8521> debian and ubuntu are like siamese twins
<nemo> p'raps
<nemo> but they still have 2 heads
<nemo> nope. that didn't help. back to a full-on crash
<Ken8521> yeah, but they usually share a brain
<Ken8521> lol
 * nemo sighs and reboots in text mode
<nemo> hm. ok. so no fglrx, no vesa, no radeon, no radeonhd
<nemo> I'm in baaaad shape
<intrader> I have made 18gb available (currently have windowsXP and ubuntu 10.04)- I would like to install 10.10beta into it, I don't know how to do that
<nemo> time to reinstall lucid p'raps
<GA_Bull> Intrader, you want to install 10.10 inside 10.04, or inside XP?
<nOStahl> hey are any of you guys having issues running 10.10 live off usb
<nOStahl> it kepes booting me to initramfs terminal
<nemo> wish DanaG could have elaborated on fglrx working in maverick before vanishing :)
<nOStahl> no init found. try pasing init=bootarg
<intrader> GA_Bull, Independently - why do I need to install inside 10.04 or XP
<yofel> nOStahl: my last attempt with the kubuntu daily from yesterday booted fine
<GA_Bull> Intrader, I dunno, your wording threw me off. and you should simply be able to use the live boot, and run the installer, and have it set up a different partition.
<nOStahl> off usb?
<yofel> nOStahl: yes
<GA_Bull> Intrader, then it should just let you choose between, 10.10, 10.04, and XP.
<GA_Bull> or am I confused as to what you are attempting to do?
<Ken8521> i've never setup a triple boot machine
<Ken8521> the one time i tried(long time ago) ended in fail
<GA_Bull> Ken, neither have I, should work though, I mean technically that's what I was previously running, I had Jaunty Jackelope, Vista, and a Windows Recovery System on another partition... sorta triple boot...
<nemo> hm. and I bet removing edgers will not be as easy as adding it was
<intrader> GA_Bull, I have just downloaded the desktop install CD for 10.10. When I try it it goes into full install, no choice of 10.04 and XP
<yofel> nemo: ppa-purge should do everything
<GA_Bull> Intrader, Are you running Live install, or Alternate?
<intrader> GA_Bull, live install - I think - how do I tell?
<GA_Bull> Intrader, is it all pretty and graphical, or is it Blue, Red, Grey, and Black?
<intrader> GA_Bull, not graphical
<nOStahl> I cant find a link to the daily build torrent
<nemo> yofel: neat. last time I'd tried a PPA to get evolution MAPI support working (turns out davmail was only thing that did) I was told that ubuntu didn't really do downgrade
<nOStahl> is there one
<nemo> yofel: so I uninstalled it all by hand
<GA_Bull> Intrader, Ok, when you get to the part about partitioning, it should let you manually set up a partition, you should then be able to set up a third section of your drive, in the size of your choice, to run 10.10 off.
<hackeron> anyone able to get linux-crashdump working on maverick? - I installed it, rebooted, induced a panic but can't see anything in /var/crash - any ideas?
<GA_Bull> Intrader, I believe it gives you three choices when doing the partition, something like Guided, Manual, and Maunal with Encrypted LVM, or something along those lines.....
<intrader> GA_Bull, I have seen that
<nemo> awesome. xorg-edgers is even one of their examples :)
<GA_Bull> Intrader, what was the last point you got to on the install?
<yofel> nOStahl: there isn't a torrent afaik, I usually use zsync
<nemo> hm. removes a bunch of gnome stuff hope it puts it back after. this is some pretty important packages.
<nemo> and not ones that xorg-edgers had installed :(
<intrader> GA_Bull, in the partitioner - I discontinued in order to use Gpartd to make the space available.
<nOStahl> my prob is I got a 4 gig ssd so I cant upgrade from one distro to another heh
<nOStahl> well, unless I symblink to a sd card for the distrosource dir
<GA_Bull> Intrader, hmmm. and it didn't give you the different partitioning options?
<yofel> nOStahl: you could plug a flashdrive in and mount /var/cache/apt/archives there, as that takes the most space during the upgrade
<nOStahl> aye
<intrader> GA_Bull, I did not notice - or did not know how to shrink the old /home to make the space
<nOStahl> so any of you tried the new Unity yet
<nOStahl> from watching youtube vid's, im not entirely sure i'll like it
<GA_Bull> nOStahl, well... the installer was a failure, so now my netbook is just running 10.10 desktop edition.
<GA_Bull> Intrader, it should do it for you.
<nOStahl> gnome shell looks promising
<GA_Bull> I mean... it looked ok when I was *ahem cough cough* Attempting to run the live boot... which was a failure, and then the Installer continually froze... so I just gave up on it... it was pretty though. I give it that. haha
<intrader> GA_Bull, well I have use gpartd and now there should be an 18gb space. How to I choose that to make '/', 'swap', '/home'?
<nOStahl> unity vs gnome shell what would you pick
<GA_Bull> nOStahl, gnome shell. It's a more, comfortable, for lack of better word, system... personally.
<GA_Bull> Intrader, you should be able to select that partition when running the install.
<GA_Bull> and just tell it to use that full partition.
<nOStahl> im leaning to gnome shell as well,
<nOStahl> more of a standard
<joajimenez> @Nostahl: Unity!
<nOStahl> that I can get comfortable with.
<nOStahl> why unity joajimenez
<GA_Bull> yea... it just makes more since, and I personally, like being able to make my gui exactly what I want, which seems to be a tad more difficult on Unity.
<GA_Bull> ya know?
<intrader> GA_Bull, I will rerun and see. I am doing this on account of bug 631130 - my 10.04 is awafull to use. Last night I tried openSolaris and it runs beautifully - I want to stay with ubuntu however.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631130 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<GA_Bull> aIntrader, completely understand... I had that problem on my previous system.
<GA_Bull> Intrader* not aIntrader....
<joajimenez> Unity: Easier for the user, Better UI (for the Netbooks), Good development, Look nice.
<intrader> GA_Bull, np - I will try to see if 10.04 partitioner gives me the choices. How do I partition the 18gb space?
<GA_Bull> Intrader, I thought you already did that.
<nOStahl> gnome shell looks sooo MMMMMMMM heh
<intrader> GA_Bull, what I did was use gpartd (stanalone) to make the 18GB space
<nOStahl> I have not gotten this excited in a while heh
<nOStahl> live video even in the zoomed out mode
<GA_Bull> Intrader, OK, gotcha. I'm personally not super familiar with the partitioner. So i'm not sure I can walk you through that :/
<intrader> GA_Bull, how should I ask for help? thanks for your help!
<GA_Bull> Anybody on here familiar with Partitioner?
<intrader> GA_Bull, uhm, that was simple - I am a newbie using the irc.
<GA_Bull> Intrader, lol, yea, I'm relatively new too, but did find out pretty quickly that with the massive number of people on, if you just throw a question out, somebody will eventually answer.
<intrader> GA_Bull, thanks - I will ask your question again with some info.
<GA_Bull> Intrader, no problem.
<nemo> hm. fglrx might just have been messed up and never properly upgraded for maverick
<intrader> Anybody on here familiar with Partitioner - I have made 18GB empty space available and would like to install 10.10 there
<nemo> ran into this and had to use the dpkg-divert to fix
<nemo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186602.html
<nemo> huh. why can't I do apt-get install fglrx
<nemo> odd.
<hackeron> anyone able to get linux-crashdump working on maverick? - I installed it, rebooted, induced a panic but can't see anything in /var/crash - any ideas?
<yofel> hackeron: you could ask in #ubuntu-kernel too if anyone is there
<hackeron> yofel: thanks, asking there :)
<intrader> Anyone would be willing to help with partitioner? I have made 18Gb space available (using Gpartd) and would like help with installing 10.10 therein.
<Ken8521> intrader, what do you need to know?
<intrader> Ken8521: how to set up a '/', 'swap',and '/home' for 10.10 inside that space
<Ken8521> ok.. is your machine only windows?
<Ken8521> you really don't need /home, unless you just absolutely must have it... i'm assuming since you're asking this, you've never installed before
<intrader> Ken8521: no it has Windows XP, Windows 7 (in virtualbox), ubuntu 10.04
<Ken8521> well, 7 doesn't matter
<intrader> Ken8521: I thought so as well
<Ken8521> all you need to do is size it appropriately.. i don't usually set up a separate home partitioon, so if i were setting up your 18gigs, I would make a 3gig swap, and a 15gig / setup as ext4
<intrader> Ken8521: would the partitioner allow me to do that? - I find it convenient to have /home also (I can then update/change the OS)
<Ken8521> intrader, i don't see why it wouldn't... my point was, i don't erally know how big you would want to make /home and / as opposed to anything else
<GA_Bull> Unity Sucks. that is all..
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> and i'm off for a while.
<Ken8521> what is unity?
<GA_Bull> The stupid netbook version. I finally got Unity Desktop Envrionment loaded on top of 10.10. and it sucks.
<intrader> Ken8521: 6gb root, 3 swap, 9 home
<Ken8521> that seems huge for /home(compared to what i've saw before) but if thats what you want to do... ok.
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, hmm... yeah i remember you were having issues w/ that last night
<Ken8521> why didn't you just stick w/ gnome?
<GA_Bull> I did, I just added the desktop envrionment to try it out.
<Ken8521> ic..
<GA_Bull> and it sucks.
<intrader> Ken8521: may I should increase root. But how do I tell the partitioner to do this - can you walk me through this?
<Ken8521> intrader, all you have to do is size them appropriately.. i guess i don't understand whats confusing you.
<Ken8521> are you at the partition stage?
<Ken8521> intrader, and as far as sizes, like i said, i don't know...
<intrader> Ken8521: the mechanics of the partitioner - it is pretty crude. I also would have two roots, two swaps, two homes.
<compilerwriter> How has the beta been shaping up for you folks?
<Ken8521> compilerwriter, working fine for me
<Ken8521> intrader, yeah, i'm really not sure on your setup, and I don't want to be responsible for a wreck...
<intrader> Ken8521: np - I would not put a contract on you ): lol
<GA_Bull> compilerwriter, running fine except for a few small bugs.
<cwillu_at_work> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 16645 kB, installed size 59112 kB
<intrader> compilerwriter: what language?
<compilerwriter> GA_Bull: what bugs are you having
<compilerwriter> English intrader
<intrader> compilerwriter: I mean what computer languages do you write compilers - I do C++, and others
<GA_Bull> compilerwriter, nm-applet disappearing, and power manager crashing... and the messages applet disappearing, lol. Nothing major. And I seem to have been able to work them out.
<compilerwriter> I haven't attempted to write a compiler in years.  That was an irc handle given me in 1990.  It was more of a commentary of my esoteric bent.  Someone in a programming class figured that is what I would end up doing.
<lupine_85> compilerwriter, you could always help out with llvm
<compilerwriter> lupine_85: I am probably not qulaified.  I have no idea what llvm is.
<lupine_85> just a new compiler
<intrader> compilerwriter: cool
<lupine_85> it makes the gcc folk cry a bit
<intrader> lupine_85: I did as well - somewhat crude stuff
<compilerwriter> oh dear I have used gcc off and on.  It was the mid nineties when I last tried to compile something by hand.
<compilerwriter> I can barely remember make.
<lupine_85> I wrote an x86 assembler
<lupine_85> well, partly
<lupine_85> it could do com files with NOP, MOV and INT
<intrader> Ken8521: I am back at the partitioning step - shows me pri/log 19GB Free Space - that space I want to partition
<Ken8521> yeah.
<Ken8521> so just set it up how you said before.
<intrader> Ken8521: then when I chose that, it allows me to chose 'Automatically partition the free space'. What does it do?
<Ken8521> automatically partition, usually creates a swap and a /
<intrader> Ken8521: no chance to create /home?
<Ken8521> not unless you do it manually
 * Ken8521 feels like he's repeating himself
<intrader> Ken8521: I will do so - carefully - no contracts!
<nemo> hm. I cannot find packages fglrx or fglrx-installer
<nemo> is this perhaps that they don't exist for AMD64?
<nemo> or is it that I'm missing some crucial repository
<Ken8521> possible
<nemo> trying to poke around the ubuntu package server to figure out what the apt-line would be
<nemo> says "restricted"
<nemo> sooo p'raps I'm missing somesuch repo
<nemo> ah. I see deb-src but not deb for "restricted"
<intrader> Ken8521: none of your fault - after the partitioner ended it went to 'installing the base system' - I hope all is well with grug (in the near future)
<Ken8521> yup..
<intrader> Ken8521: Grub I mean
<svu> is there a fix for those nasty GLib-GIO-ERROR messages?
<svu> some apps do not even start because of that
<nemo> woooooohoooo!!!!!
<nemo> yayayayayayaya
<nemo> yofel: so. FWIW...
<nemo> yofel: this might have been due to that install that died. maybe...
<nemo> anyway. I blew away all fglrx related stuff.
<nemo> including needing to use that dpkg tool due to the bad path.
<yofel> hm
<nemo> I then still couldn't find the freakin' fglrx package even after reading and re-reading my sources.list
<nemo> sooo
<nemo> I copied over a sources.list from another amd64 machine I had
<nemo> updated.
<nemo> installed the suddenly visible fglrx
<nemo> happy times
<yofel> heh
<nemo> I wish apt-get update had a "suggest" feature - like "this package is located here, add this line to sources.list to enable it"
<nemo> just for the common locations mind you
<nemo> of course it'd have to know it was located there :)
<nemo> n/m
<nemo> svu: WRT glib etc
<nemo> if you find a solution, let me know
<nemo> perhaps it explains why fingerprint stuff is broken in maverick
<nemo> $ su
<nemo> Password: **
<nemo> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<nemo> oops
<nemo> sorry. that was too many lines even for #ubuntu+1
<svu> that is horrible
<svu> even gnome-terminal does not start
<nemo> ah. your problems are worse than mine then. n/m
<svu> :)
<svu> ops, somehow apt-get remove the terminal
<svu> amazing
<svu> anyway, evince does not start, gnome-shell does not start, nautilus dies on right click
<svu> prerelease, clearly
<glebihan> svu: sorry just coming in, what  error do you get ?
<nemo> well. I've done one successful clean install
<nemo> and one incredibly painful upgrade. but haven't had your problems
<svu> glebihan, GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Evince.Default' is not installed
<svu> same about many other apps
<svu> well, not many - at least some of them
<glebihan> svu, nemo: seems like you both have issues with DBus, which explains why it concerns so many apps
<adv_> is there a partition reordering tool?
<svu> glebihan, possible. Any way to fix?
<glebihan> svu, nemo: what mirror are you using for your updates ?
<nemchik> question: is the mono-runtime actually useful for anything an average user would be doing?
<svu> glebihan, http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<svu> (I am using power g5)
<glebihan> svu, nemo: try another mirror, no problems here so far with main server
<svu> ports.ubuntu.com is supposed to be the primary source for ports, right?
<svu> glebihan, what is the version of glib with the fix for that?
<billybigrigger> anyone here ever experience really slow network performance with samba shares?
<billybigrigger> i'll agree samba is pretty easy to setup, alot easier than NFS, but the performance between the two isn't even close
<billybigrigger> i get about 30-40 times faster transfers over NFS, is this always the case? or do i have something setup wrong in samba?
<glebihan> svu: here I have libglib2 2.26.0
<svu> glebihan, same here
<glebihan> svu: and dbus 1.4.0
<svu> 2.26.0-0ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> i have my home LAN setup all with GigE equipment, but 1.1MB/s transfers via samba is ridiculous
<Acidphase> Help please :) /dev/dsp: No such file or directory : Running Unreal Tournament in Ubuntu 10.10 x64
<svu> dbus 1.4.0-0ubuntu1
<glebihan> svu: that's ord, same versions and no problems...
<glebihan> *odd*
<svu> I agree
<svu> perhaps I have to dpkg-reconfigure something?
<glebihan> svu: cannot hurt, try dpkg-reconfigure -a
<svu> ghm. I am afraid -a ....
<glebihan> svu: can it be worse than it is ?
<nemo> where is the appropriate place to add a customer parameter to my kernel?
<svu> yes sure it can. unbootable system:)
<nemo> grub config has gotten complex
<glebihan> nemo: in /etc/default/grub
<glebihan> svu: you're right:)
<nemo> glebihan: thanks
<svu> glebihan, where would I look for those GIO schemas?
<glebihan> nemo: put it in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX then run update-grub
<nemo> yep
<Acidphase> Help please :) /dev/dsp: No such file or directory : Running Unreal Tournament in Ubuntu 10.10 x64 no idea's eh ?
<svu> actually, in /usr/share/gnome/glib-2.0/schemas/ there are plenty of schemas - but no compiled!
<nemo> Acidphase: what soundsystem does unreal tournament use?
<Acidphase> openal
<glebihan> svu: is libglib2.0-dev installed on your system ?
<Acidphase> I tried to use aoss which works for UT2004 btw
<svu> glebihan, yes
<Acidphase> but not UT99
<svu> actually there is gschemas.compiled
<svu> but apparently it is missing something
<glebihan> svu: try sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/gnome/glib-2.0/schema
<nemo> Acidphase: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805708 - just a WAG
<nemo> old, but...
<nemo> Acidphase: I suspect openal not aware of your sound system, and I'm unfamiliar w/ configuring it
<Acidphase> I get this when I use aoss
<Acidphase> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored
<svu> glebihan, that command worked. no stdout. the gschemas.compiled file updated (same same though)
<glebihan> svu: I'd try restarting gnome
<svu> glebihan, evince actually tries to open /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled
<svu> (I checked with strace)
<svu> and it does open it - then fails. perhaps parsing error or smth
<glebihan> svu: and you don't have a /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas folder ?
<svu> I do have it
<svu> and it contains some schemas files and gschemas.compiled
<glebihan> svu: then try the previous command again with this path
<svu> that is ok
<svu> yes, I did that
<svu> (I realized you gave me wrong path:)
<glebihan> svu: I just copied then path you gave me;)
<svu> ok, my fault
<svu> anyway
<svu> that is my path
<svu> and there are files
<svu> and evince reads .compiled file
<svu> and then fails
<svu> end of story:)
<glebihan> svu: well apart from restarting gnome, i don't have many more ideas right now...
 * svu wonders how restarting gnome could help...
<svu> open("/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 14
<svu> fstat64(14, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=12972, ...}) = 0
<svu> mmap2(NULL, 12972, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 14, 0) = 0xf5fff000
<svu> close(14)                               = 0
<svu> write(2, "\nGLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings sch"..., 93
<svu> GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Evince.Default' is not installed
<svu> aborting...
<svu> ) = 93
<svu> oops, perhaps it should have gone to pastebin
<adv_> i have one partition /. how can i move home/ to a different partition with all its data?
<glebihan> svu: restarting gnome could help, could it could reload dbus
<glebihan> *cause it would*
<svu> according to the log I posted, there is no IO between opening of the file and error message
<svu> I can restart gnome anyway
<cwillu_at_work> http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/376617/btrfs-usage
<DanaG> I don't use btrfs, because the last time I tried it, it reported "ENOSPC" (disk full) at like 75% usage.
 * cwillu_at_work grumbles as people start pm'ing their reasons for not using btrfs instead of filling out the damn survey
<pepee> :/
<pepee> next time I will NOT touch grub config
 * Blues-Man fa reti ninux 
<martez89> Hi, my laptop (acer aspire 5542) keeps crashing when the CPU use is heavy. I already updated to the newest BIOS. I'm on 10.10.
<nemo> hm. keybased ssh no longer works in gnome (just vt) - some interaction w/ keychain I guess
<ikonia> nemo: that's been a bug since 9.04
<nemo> ikonia: yeah, I'd just gotten around to looking at it
<nemo> I see it has added its own SSH pid
<nemo> I assume it is hanging endlessly on that
<nemo> hm.
<nemo> wiping their auth sock works
<nemo> I guess if I put that into my bash profile I can pick up the real one
<nemo> yep. all better
<pegasusbill> Im running v10.10 beta on a 30GB drive, how can I move everyting including O/S to a larger drive?
<pepee> martez89, test the memory modules with memtest86+
<martez89> i can choose that in the grub menu right?
<pepee> yep
<martez89> my ubuntu always starts directly
<martez89> its my only OS
<martez89> how can i force grub to show
<glebihan> martez89: hold shift key
<martez89> this is actually the problem i have: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/595335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595335 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Computer shuts down on heavy CPU usage due to overheating (dup-of: 370173)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370173 in linux (Ubuntu) "laptop overheats and suddenly shuts down/off" [High,Confirmed]
<pepee> martez89, is cpufrequtils installed in your machine?
<martez89> pepee, i am installing it right now
<martez89> what does it do exactly?
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: soooo, DNS is all better for me.
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: #308 :)
<pepee> martez89, tools for cpu frequency scaling and power management
<pepee> ahh the bug is in the open source driver...
<martez89> i got the same bug in the other driver
<martez89> fglrx if im correct
<pepee> yeah, if I install that one, my cpu goes to 50C, and with the ATI one, 40C
<pepee> well, you can set the clock of the GPU
<pepee> and IIRC the driver manages frequency scaling too
<pepee> martez89, btw: ubuntu maverick?
<martez89> yep
<martez89> the new kernel was supposed to fix this
<martez89> i tried editing sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method to dynpm
<pepee> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature#KMSPowerManagementOptions
<pepee> ahh you already know about that
<martez89> yeah but i did not try every option
<martez89> only profile - auto
<lunks> When I try to update my Ubuntu to Maverick, this error occurs: WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<martez89> but maybe profile and high works better
<lunks> Also, 'Error: Marking the upgrade (E:Error,pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.)'
<lunks> Any help?
<pepee> lunks, sudo --configure -a ?
<lunks> pepee, don't get it, sorry
<lunks> sudo --configure -a?
<lunks> it's not a command :P
<pepee> lunks, sorry :P   it's dpkg --configure -a
<pepee> ** sudo ...
<lunks> pepee, nothing happened
<martez89> pepee, how can i change that settings again? i get an error when trying sudo gedit /sys/class/drm/card-0/device/power_profile
<pepee> martez89, if i'm reading correctly, you should do something like: echo dynpm > /sys/class/drm/card-0/device/power_method
<martez89> pepee, it says no such file or directory
<pepee> lunks, martez89 are you using the open source file?
<pepee> ***driver?
<lunks> pepee, I'm not
<martez89> yes
<pepee> lunks, sorry...
<pepee> martez89, ask in #radeon
<pepee> martez89, according to that page, that file should exist
<martez89> pepee, i now used sudo bash -c "echo low > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile"
<pepee> lunks, sorry, no idea what that error means
<martez89> i mean sudo bash -c "echo high > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile"
<martez89> and it changed profile to high, i hope it will prevent my laptop from crashing
<martez89> thanks for your help
<martez89> how can i check the cpu temperature?
<jiohdi> is there a way to get a system monitor app on unity?
<pepee> martez89, why do you select "high"?
<pepee> martez89, "cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZS0/temperature"
<martez89> hmm 58C
<pepee> TZS1 is for the motherboard, I think, but I'm not sure
<pepee> install gkrellm
<intrader> martez89: what does that do if I may ask?
<martez89> intrader, what does what do?
<intrader> martez89: sorry, the echo high
<martez89> high" forces the gpu to be in the "high" power state all the time. The "low" power state is selected when the monitors are in the dpms off state
<pepee> martez89, for me, high = high temps
<pepee> s/for me/I think/
<martez89> pepee, should I use low?
<intrader> martez89: thanks
<pepee> martez89, again, ask in #radeon , they are the devs
<pepee> I'm just an user, not an expert
<martez89> pepee, thanks
<pepee> no problem
<intrader> Why are nicks bracketed in '<>'?
<yofel> depends on the chat client you're using I guess, or there's a convention I don't know about..
<intrader> yofel, same xchat that I was using on another computer did not show '<>' brackets; thanks
<xyofel> hm, right, xchat doesn't show nicks in <>, guess I'm just too used to quassel
<intrader> yofel, for you info, I am installing 10.10 to try to solve the problem described by bug report 631130. Hopefully it will be better.
<yofel> bug 631130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631130 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<yofel> oh, that one..
<yofel> well, maverick does have a new xserver, so might be worth a try, the x-updates ppa has the current beta driver too if you want to try it later
<intrader> yofel, yeah - since then the updater has updated the driver and the kernel - little improvement
<intrader> yofel, I am forced to reinstall anyway because I am getting a 'key logger' message by the system; I wonder who does that?
<yofel> no idea
<intrader> yofel, in 10.04 how do I change the password without the key logger knowing?
<yofel> again, I don't know. I would probably reinstall too
<pepee> does someone know how to remove error messages  like "error in Version string `network-manager_0.8.1-eb4': invalid character in version number" ?
<pepee> I already removed some of them with "dpkg --clear-avail"
<yofel> well, there are many bug reports about that, probably check what's actually wrong in /var/lib/dpkg/status - and make a backup of the file before editing it
<pepee> found something: http://forums.auroraos.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=5972
<pepee> The problem is that a package has used invalid characters [...] after the latest upgrades, dpkg now checks for these invalid characters, and bails out if it finds them
<yofel> sounds right, a lot of apt / dpkg checks were turned on recently causing warnings where it didn't complain before
<Ken8521> i kinda got used to the buttons on the left, then they turned and moved em back to the right.
<yofel> huh? they did?
<Ken8521> they're on the right on my machine
<Ken8521> and i didn't move them
<pepee> well, no more messages
<pepee> at least for now...
<lunks> is gnome-keyring package broken?
<Ken8521> lunks, i've not had any probs w/ it...
<Ken8521> that i've noticed anyway
<lunks> Ken8521, somethings aren't nice here after the upgrade :/
<yofel> lunks: you're the first one to say that
<Ken8521> lol
<lunks> but all problem seems keyring related
<lunks> i'm downloading the packages again to be sure it's not something on my setup
<Ken8521> i had a minor issue when setting up a machine to auto login, but it was omre a user error than a problem w/ the package.
<Ken8521> i wish tightvnc tunneled sound as well.
<Ken8521> that would be awesome.
<lunks> I have just upgraded to Maverick. Main issues are: Network Manager not running
<lunks> Hmm
<lunks> Sound not working, but that's about it
<Ken8521> lunks, double check you're not muted... that caught me yesterday after i installed.. because it starts up muted
<Ken8521> network manager, ry to start it in terminal and see if you get an error.
<lunks> Ken8521, Mute all is greyed out
<lunks> :P
<Ken8521> back in a bit.
<lunks> yofel, Ken8521: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm: 6: dpkg-maintscript-helper: not found
<lunks> Current and older version: Preparing to replace gnome-keyring 2.92.92.is.2.30.3-0ubuntu1.1 (using .../gnome-keyring_2.92.92.is.2.31.91-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<intrader> 10.10 on Dell Inspiron 8200 with NVIDEA driver seems peppier compared to 10.04. I wonder why it is not using any special driver for NVIDIA
<lunks> Anyone got any tips?
 * yofel doesn't have any /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci here and the package upgraded fine here
<pepee> lunks, I think youhave some broken packages
<lunks> pepee, ok, how can I fix it?
<pepee> that, or your package manager is broken, try to fix it
<lunks> pepee, I tried apt-get install -f, but I get that error
<yofel> lunks: what does ' which dpkg-maintscript-helper' tell you?
<pepee> try removing problematic packages
<lunks> yofel, not found
<yofel> BAD
<yofel> reinstall 'dpkg'
<pepee> broken dpkg?
<pepee> heh
<intrader> I am having a problem installing Adobe Flash - It says that it is already installed, yet firefox repeats and them says that "Package 'flashplugin-installed' is already installed. What can I do?
<pepee> I thought you can't do anything without it... how do you reinstall it when is broken? :S
<yofel> pepee: doesn't seem completely broken, or apt wouldn't do anything
<pepee> ahh yeah
<yofel> lunks: and you might consider running 'sudo debsums -as' to check if any other package has broken or missing files
<pepee> intrader, try purging the package
<pepee> and reisntalling
<lunks> yofel, it seems dpkg solved :)
<lunks> I wouldn't uninstall gnome-keyring
<yofel> well, if your dpkg package was broken, chances are it's not the only one..
<yofel> intrader: if it told you 'package xy is already installed and configured' retry, should only happen once from what I know
<intrader> Ah, I had to restart firefox
<pepee> oh, btw, upgrade went smooth here (except for some misunderstanding of the grub config...)
<SeraphX> hi, who shall i ask about intel graphics issues?
<SeraphX> hi, who shall i ask about intel graphics issues?	
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-29
<Ken8521> SeraphX, well.. what issues? i have intel graphics and i'm not having any issues(note, i don't run desktop effects or play games)
<yofel> SeraphX: well, what exactly are your issues? x won't start? wrong resolution? to slow? no 3D?
<SeraphX> well... its not that much of an issue, but i dont really know what it would do instead
<SeraphX> in glxgears when i dont move the mouse it starts stuttering
<SeraphX> and i get really low fps
<SeraphX> about 30
<Ken8521> which intel device o you have?
<SeraphX> i915
<SeraphX> GM
<Ken8521> hmm, i have gm965
<yofel> my 954gme works ok, but it's a slow card in the first place (eeePC)
<yofel> *945
<SeraphX> it runs normal, when mouse it not dissapperaing
<SeraphX> dissappearing*
<SeraphX> -s
<SeraphX> just from the point when the cursor is being removed it begins stuttering
<SeraphX> is there any #intelgraphics or something like that?
<Daekdroom> SeraphX, I think it is #intel-gfx
<SeraphX> actually, having a second thought.. i doubt that developers dont know about it....
<SeraphX> ok
<SeraphX> thx
<pepee> well, aptitude is trying to remove enlightenment (e17) from my machine
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> "let it, let it, let it, let it"
<Azelphur> snow?
<pepee> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libeina-svn-05: Conflicts: libeina0 which is a virtual package.   libeina-svn-06: Conflicts: libeina0 which is a virtual package."
<pepee> don't really know what libeina0 is
<Votan> anyone else having more and more packages that cannot be updated via the update manager ?
<Ken8521> Votan, nope, all good in the hood here..
<Votan> mh, did u perform a partial upgrade recently Ken8521 ?
<androidbruce|lap> i am getting updates almost by the .5 hr
<androidbruce|lap> is this the norm?
<Ken8521> Votan, negative
<Ken8521> Votan, i did a full update/upgrade about 2hrs ago.
<Votan> ah I see, that's why than, I ignored the upgade messages so far. I might give the upgrade a shot, nothing major broke ?
<androidbruce|lap> im still experiencing import issues with Rhythmbox
<androidbruce|lap> anyone else?
<intrader> Ken8521,yofel: The install of 10.10 has gone well - It seems to cure the problems I described in bug 631130 . I will continue to test
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631130 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<yofel> pepee: known, e17 is too old, someone synced the enlightment libraries from debian without syncing enlightment itself...
<yofel> know the dependencies don't match up :/
<yofel> pepee: bug 613271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613271 in e17 (Ubuntu) "E17 is not installible due to unmet depends" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613271
<pepee> heh
<pepee> thanks
<yofel> pepee: I have a synced e17 package in my ppa, no guarantee if it works right though https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/off-ppa
<pepee> yofel, no changes
<yofel> pepee: can you try again in about 10 minutes? I had the package in a different ppa and just copied it over
<pepee> ok, no problem
<pepee> I will
<yofel> soyuz is slow today o.O
<Artemis3> Hey guys do you know a way to switch from netbook remix to standard gnome? Am i correct unity using composite effects? because openchrome keeps crashing if i place the cursor near it
<yofel> the moment I say it e17 got published ^^
<Artemis3> what? e17? no way...
<yofel> Artemis3: talking about a ppa of mine
<yofel> pepee: should work fine now
<pepee> ok
<Artemis3> even dukenukem is going out before e17 :P
<pepee> good news: http://developers.slashdot.org/story/10/09/28/143204/OpenOfficeorg-Declares-Independence-From-Oracle-Becomes-LibreOffice
<Artemis3> lol wut libreoffice?
<Artemis3> they dont need to change the name...
<GuyFromHell> okay here's an interesting bug.... ubuntu maverick causes my headphone jack to light up... red...
<GuyFromHell> like the port itself is lit up.... why is there even an led in there
<Artemis3> its a feature?
<GuyFromHell> Artemis3, the led? i've never seen it lit up in any other os (mac and gentoo)
<Artemis3> see? now you can plug it in the dark ^^
<GuyFromHell> lol, but it makes me concerned for my hardware. "why is it lit up? is it angry at me?"
<GuyFromHell> i'd like to file a bug that the led that is emitted from the headphone jack should be brown or purple, not red. Does not fit with the Human theme
<Artemis3> naw, its helping you
<pepee> yofel, no changes, aptitude insists on removing it
<yofel> odd, works fine here
<pepee> in fact, I think I should do it, I'm not even using e17
<Ken8521> pepee, are you sure it's not just removing a metapackage?
<cebalrai> light in Headphone Jack = TOS-Link, digital output for optical cables
<pepee> http://pastebin.com/evQd3H05
<pepee> dont know where "libeina0" comes from
<GuyFromHell> Figured it out. apparently the headphone jack doubles as an optical out and S/PDIF was unmuted in alsamixer
<GuyFromHell> cebalrai, oh, just read what you said. yes :)
<GuyFromHell> i didn't realize you could double a headphone jack as optical out
<cebalrai> I realized it a couple of years ago, when i was trying to figure out, how a laptop is supposed to do S/PDIF using an optical output.
<cebalrai> Pretty neat if you have one of the 3.5mm Mini-TOSLINK adapters
<cebalrai> of course, any laptop made within the last 2 years has HDMI or DP anyways
<lunks> how to enable metacontacts on telepathy?
<cebalrai> @lunks: right click contact> "Link contact"
<cebalrai> or something like that
<lunks> cebalrai, i can't find it :( and have already installed libfolks0, libfolks-telepathy0 and restarted telepathy
<lunks> I'll try relogin on x
<cebalrai> <all of that should be a dependency of "empathy" anyways.
<pepee> hmm i'm hearing some "bzzzz", I think is from the touchpad
<pepee> also, something changed, now I cant scroll like I used to :(
<nuestra> i cannot install usplash; it depends on a few packages that are "not going to be installed". Thus gnome-splashscreen-manager fails with "unknown file format" and a few ruby errors. Any ideas? Thanks.
<lunks> Ok, How can I enable meta-contacts on Telepathy? :P
<lunks> Also, getting an error: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<GA_Bull> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<GA_Bull> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, lol, still havin probs?
<GA_Bull> yea. now my panel is just flat out jacked up.
<Ken8521> if it's there.. just add a new panel, and delete the jacked up one, and setup the newone how you want it.
<GA_Bull> now it's good... yay panel resets.
<Ken8521> or reset it..
<GA_Bull> haha. yea... reseting is almost easier.
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> i like having 1 panel at the top, as opposed to two panels
<lunks> Looks like Maverick releases so far have been a little unstable for everyone, right?
<Ken8521> if you consolidate the window buttons w/ Window selector, you can make everything fit nicely in one panel...(unless you're crazy about stuff up there)
<Ken8521> lunks, i've had no issues at all
<lunks> Ken8521, you're real lucky. :) since what build have you been using it?
<Ken8521> um, i think i installed alpha3
<lunks> Upgrading Ubuntu, a lot of people told me, have been a little awkward. I usually do it before the final release, but it's rarely smooth. 10.04 was kinda smooth, 10.10 has been a pain.
<lunks> I have just realized I'm half upgraded. :P
<Artemis3> hey GA_Bull does that works to remove netbook remix interface?
<GA_Bull> Ken, I only use one panel as well.. I just have the top panel, and a cairo dock on bottom.
<GA_Bull> Artemis3, no, I don't believe it will, it is a Gnome panel reset.
<GA_Bull> Artemis3, did you install it as 10.10 and then add on the Unity desktop environment, or did you install as Netbook?
<Artemis3> as netbook
<Artemis3> its crashing openchrome...
<Artemis3> the s3 driver :(
<GA_Bull> What you are probably going to have to do, is download 10.10 maverick as a desktop envrionment, and then select that environment when you log on. I'm not sure of the terminal code to get it... let me look.
<Artemis3> yes i was hoping to avoid that...
<GA_Bull> Yea, I can't seem to find it.
<GA_Bull> I am not sure if that is even possible honestly. Netbook is a Unity Envrionment... Desktop is Gnome.
<Artemis3> ill try installing ubuntu-desktop and uninstalling packages around
<GA_Bull> What I did to fix the crashing problem was just flat out install 10.10 desktop on there, and play around with the GUI to make it look good . worked quite well.
<Artemis3> ill do that if i can't find which package belongs to unity
<GA_Bull> I hated 10.10 netbook remix. and i only had it for all of an hour.
<Ken8521> 1, whole, frustrating, annoying, hour
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> Extremely, and Ken knows that. hahahaha. He shared it with me on here.
<Ken8521> lol
<lunks> Looks like my Ubuntu is fully updated, but I don't see metacontacts yet. Does anyone who has successfully able to use metacontacts on telepathy could tell me what version number is it on and what you accomplished to do it?
<lunks> I have already installed libfolks0 and libfolks-telepathy0, but it doesn't seem to work
<lunks> On empathy, I mean :P (although it has to be enabled on telepathy)
<Ken8521> impathy just sucks
<lunks> Ken8521, i see your point, but I feel like pidgin sucks even more. :P
<Ken8521> ugh, are you serious?
<Artemis3> i like pidgin
<Ken8521> pidgin is the cats meow, IMO.
<johnjohn101> i just upgraded my ubuntu and it went into a continuous loop during installation and now I can't get my screen..
<Ken8521> broken upgrades... ftw!
<Ken8521> that's why i never upgrade... if it goes fine, great, if it doesn't, it's just epic fail.
<Ken8521> i never even upgraded Windows, always did clean installs.
<Ken8521> but w/ Windows, it was expensive
<lunks> Ken8521, yup. I once tried to use some features on pidgin which were not released yet, and the IRC channels weren't friendly at all. It's the kind of software community which just doesn't give a damn about what their user think, mostly.
<johnjohn101> windows blows, this is the first time I've had a problem upgrading ubuntu, I guess I can wait until rc is out on thursday
<Ken8521> yeah.
<lunks> Empathy on the other way has a gol more akin to what people want on an IM on linux.
<johnjohn101> kind of disappointing
<lunks> Ken8521, I use Ubuntu because it has things like this channel. :P
<Ken8521> yeah, support for Linux is nice... ubuntuforums is a great resource as well.
<GA_Bull> dear god. I have 176 updates... sigh.
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> i'm checking now to see if i have updates, i don't think i do...
<Ken8521> nope, up to date
<psusi> it's a shame the new lvm tools didn't make it into maverick... being able to snapshot before an upgrade, and roll back if it all goes tits up will be nice
<johnjohn101> i was so stoked for 10.10.  now I'm not so sure
<Ken8521> johnjohn101, why?
<johnjohn101> flash crashes
<Ken8521> johnjohn101, no problem here at Camp Ken
<johnjohn101> a lot of errors even in the beta
<Ken8521> johnjohn101, "in the beta"... who's to say these issues you're having won't be fixed by final release.... i think to many people install beta's, and expect stuff to work perfectly
<johnjohn101> if someone can tell me how to get my ubuntu back, like in safe mode, I don't have grub
<Ken8521> johnjohn101, is it a single boot machine...
<Ken8521> cuz single boot machines, skip grub by default.
<johnjohn101> yep single boot
<GA_Bull> I've had no problem with flash crashing whatsoever.
<Ken8521> johnjohn101, well thats why... grub isn't missing.
<johnjohn101> i get flash crashing in firefox almost 15 times a day
<Ken8521> it's there..(assuming your m achine is booting properly)... it's just not displayed cuz it's a single boot machine
<johnjohn101> well how to I boot into recovery mode
<Ken8521> hold on
<johnjohn101> thanks
<GA_Bull> i haven't so far. i did just stop running firefox and start running chrome again.
<psusi> npviewer has been crashing on me just about every time I close a tab using it... but I just chalked it up to me using chromium and flash sucking a fat one
<GA_Bull> recovery mode. before you log on. change the desktop environment to recovery mode.
<johnjohn101> how?
<johnjohn101> i don't even get to the logon screen
<GA_Bull> ah. hmm....
<johnjohn101> it happened during this last "update"
<Lunks> ...and someone knows how to enable MSN webcam video on empathy?
<Ken8521> johnjohn101, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Ken8521> 3rd line. you'll see "Grub_Hidden_Timeout=0".. .. comment that out to look like this.. "#Grub_Hidden_Timeout=0"
<Ken8521> after that edit is done, close the file.
<Ken8521> then in the terminal, type "sudo update-grub2"
<Ken8521> *obviously, make sure you save the changes when you close it
<DanaG> My gripe with the Maverick grub: savedefault doesn't work.
<DanaG> It never sets "saved_entry" in grubenv.
<crucialhoax> Banshee from the repos is extremely unstable on my system, logs show nothing. any suggestions?
<Ken8521> crucialhoax, haven't messed w/ banshee yet
<Ken8521> somebody was complaining about rythmbox earlier
<crucialhoax> Ken8521: darn, it crashes every time its opened
<Ken8521> hmm, hang on
<Ken8521> it's installing now crucialhoax i'll check it out
<crucialhoax> Ken8521: Thanks a lot, you didnt have to install it just for my complication.
<Ken8521> crucialhoax, eh... who knwos.. it might work no prob for me.
<Ken8521> of course, i tmight not either....lol
<crucialhoax> True true
<Ken8521> man, it needed a ton of crap installed, i'll tell you that..lol
<crucialhoax> Yeah... It has a ton of dependencies.
<crucialhoax> I may know how to reproduce this.
<Ken8521> crucialhoax, it just started up fine for me.
<Ken8521> are you using 32 or 64bit?
<crucialhoax> 32bit.
<crucialhoax> Ken8521: Yea it starts up fine for me too, the thing is as soon as it started playing, it would freeze every time I chaged the song
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<Ken8521> well i didn't try playing any music.
<crucialhoax> Enable the BPM Detection extension
<Ken8521> crucialhoax, have you tried running it in terminal, and seeing if you get an output when it crashes?
<crucialhoax> Ken8521: There isnt any output that suggests the crash :/
<crucialhoax> but disable it in the preferences
<Ken8521> hmm
<Ken8521> hmm, i dunno
<crucialhoax> I think that was the problem..
<crucialhoax> Yep [knock on wood] I had the BPM Detection extension loaded, but for my music preferences I had its option unticked. It seems to be functioning fine now..
<Ken8521> well good
<Ken8521> problem solved
<crucialhoax> I believe I will post that on my bug report.
<tweak> hi. i instanned an icon theme but want to modify it and cant find where it was installed to even through file search. any ideas where i can find it?
<tweak> installed..**
<Ken8521> what icon theme... it's probably in /usr/share/icons.. would be my first guess
<Ken8521> is it just an icon theme, or is it a complete theme?(window manager, etc..)
<tweak> yeah i thought so too but it doesnt seem to be there. just icon theme.
<crucialhoax> tweak: Check ~/.icons
<Ken8521> oh thats right... /.icons is probably where ti is.
<tweak>  /home/user/.icons?
<crucialhoax> tweak: Yes
<Ken8521> it's probably there
<tweak> crucialhoax: Ken8521 : thank you
<Ken8521> i completely forgot about that directory
<Ken8521> guess thats why it's hidden
<crucialhoax> tweak: No problem. Remember that directory, a lot of icons themes install there. /usr/share/icons is for icons that are system-wide
<crucialhoax> ~/icons are your user specific installed icon sets
<tweak> now to try and figure out which one i need to modify :p thanks yeah they are there
<crucialhoax> tweak: Nice lol
<crucialhoax> tweak: Hope it works out for ya :)
<Ken8521> what do you guys think of the default wallpapers?
<tweak> me too :p im sure it will with a likke tweaking
<tweak> little*
<Ken8521> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Breakthrough+variant+1?content=86769
<GA_Bull> Ken, meh... it's ok, cool concept...
<Ken8521> yeah.... i just thought it was ok.
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, this is what i ended up w/.. i like it.  http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=70560&file1=70560-1.jpg&file2=70560-2.jpg&file3=&name=Xuks
<Ken8521> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/70560-Xuks.jpg
<Ken8521> tjhats a better link
<GA_Bull> Ken8521, you make that? (sorry, missed the entire previous conversation)
<Ken8521> nope.. just bored, looking for some wallpapers on gnome-look.org
<Ken8521> lmao, are you kidding, my idea of quality art, is stick figures
<GA_Bull> lol, I used to do graphic design. Kind stopped for a while. I was a pretty freakin awesome designer if I may say so myself...
<Ken8521> not me man
<Ken8521> i'm a nerd, but not a creative nerd
<GA_Bull> Lol, I loved it, oh, well in my free time, and as profession I am a Theatrical Lighting Designer, Master Electrician, Programmer, Audio Tech, Technical Director, Actor, Singer, Dancer, etc...
<GA_Bull> I jsut listed the titles I have recently had haha.
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> Yea, I have a strange combination of talents.
<GA_Bull> I also Kayak, and Rock Climb.
<GA_Bull> And work on trucks.
<Ken8521> i done work for a guy, probably 5-6mo ago... he traveled all around the country setting up major concerts, etc.. he was some sort of sound tech.
<GA_Bull> Audio Designer?
<GA_Bull> oh, I also do some Costume work... aka sew and stuff...
<Lunks> What packages do I need for MSN webcam?
<Ken8521> i dont know his position, he had a slab leak and i needed to jackhammer his floor, and he left his keys w/ his neighbor so i could get in and out over the next 2 days.
<Lunks> I already have the latest empathy
<Ken8521> Lunks, not sure about w/ empathy.. have you considered just installing aMsn?
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, my only hobby(other than Linux and nerd stuff) is shootin guns.
<GA_Bull> Ken8521, I love me some guns (:
<GA_Bull> I love shootin.
<GA_Bull> oh, other hobby. Camping. lol
<Ken8521> yeah, shooting might be the only thing i enjoy more than linux.
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, really?.. me and you would probably get along well.
<Ken8521> i camp a lot.
<Ken8521> at least 4-5x a year.
<Ken8521> but i'm not a wuss like most folks, for me "camping season" starts in November and ends in March(ie, cold weather camping..lol)
<GA_Bull> I just this last weekend got back from the mountains for a short camping and caving trip.
<Ken8521> yeah, we don't really have mountains here.
<Ken8521> speed bumps are referred to as humongous hills
<GA_Bull> Haha, where ya located? ifn ya don't mind me askin. lol.
<Ken8521> Indiana
<GA_Bull> Yea, yall are pretty freakin flat haha.
<GA_Bull> Georgia.
<Ken8521> yeah, for sure.
<Lunks> Ken8521, if I used aMSN, what would I have to do to enable it? Maybe the steps are similar
<Ken8521> i've got some places i go camping though, that have some great trails, etc.. out in BFE, so nobody bothers me.
<Ken8521> Lunks, honestly, i don't know.. i don't have a webcam, but i know the one person i know who uses a webcam w/ msn.. uses it w/ aMSN.. and he set it up w/o my help, and he's an idiot
<Ken8521> i mean that as respectfully as possible
<Ken8521> I put linux on my machine cuz i got sick of clearing spyware/viruses off his machine
<Lunks> Ken8521, hahaha then I honestly hope the steps are not similar at all :P
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> Lunks, like i said, i don't use it, but i think aMsn.. is pretty straight forward
<Ken8521> are you sure your webcam is working properly under Linux?
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, do you guys get cold weather downt here?
<Ken8521> or are winters pretty mild?
<GA_Bull> Winters are pretty mild, weather is still in the 90's right now.
<Ken8521> see, i hate heat like that
<Ken8521> my life dream is to move to alaska
<GA_Bull> Haha, it's been this temperature since like, march lol.
<Ken8521> a 2-3mo summer sounsd pretty awesome to m.e
<Ken8521> we've actually had a very mild september.. usually september is a scorcher
<Lunks> Ken8521, empathy complains about a missing codec when trying to chat with MSN users. GTalk is fine, it works great
<GA_Bull> I Love snow, just cold, not so much, snow+cold, is great.
<Ken8521> Lunks, ok, so you've verified your camera is working.. thats more what i was curioius about.
<Lunks> Ken8521, yep
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, i'm just the opposite, i love it when it's balls freezing cold.. but i don't care much for snow.
<Ken8521> a little snow, doesn't bother me
<GA_Bull> Ken8521, I especially love camping in the snow...
<GA_Bull> one of my favorite things.
<Ken8521> but last year, we were getting 8in one day, 5in the next, 3in the next, then 3 day sof semi-warm weather, it would start to melt, then it woudl freeze, and roads would be a sheet of ice
<Ken8521> GA_Bull, oh yeah, i totally agree.. like i said, i can live w/o the snow... but cold weather camping is awesome.... people always tell me i'm crazy when i go camping when it's november, and the high is 35.. and the low in the single digits.
<Ken8521> it's not bad though, the key, is quality gear... you get stuff knowing you'll be battling the cold, and it's really not bad at all.
<GA_Bull> Dear god, it's that cold in November?!
<Ken8521> oh yeah. towards the end of november? not uncommon at all.
<GA_Bull> I'm not sure it has ever been that cold in Georgia.
<Ken8521> usually our "bitter cold" months though, hit around end of jan/early feb.
<Ken8521> i try to work in 2 3 day trips usually in feb
<GA_Bull> If anything that would be like mid jan.
<Ken8521> yah, it gets pretty cold here towards thanksgiving.. usually isn't snowing yet, but sometimes it is.
<GA_Bull> The lowest "low" i think i've ever seen is like 26. Or something.
<Ken8521> 26?.. thats jacket weather
<GA_Bull> Ok, I lie, I think it's gotten down to like, 18. Maybe. That's a stretch.
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> It was about 78 this morning and I was wearing jeans and a jacket.
<GA_Bull> I would carry around a campfire if it was 18 degrees.
<Ken8521> i don't wear a jacket till it hits around 30-35.. usually i just wear sweatshirts and jeans... and i stay plenty warm
<Ken8521> when it gets into the bitter cold months, (like i said, end of jan and feb) i have a heavy coat
<GA_Bull> Um.... yeaaaaa.... bout that. haha. I start wearing light jackets when it hits mid 70's. I start wearing my varsity jacket and other leather jackets/heavy jackets, about mid 60's.
<Ken8521> really my  main issue w/ snow.. isn't so much i hate the snow.. it's that the city/state here.. does a horrible job of keeping roads cleared, not to mention the idiots that can't drive on them.
<Ken8521> if our roads could be reasonably clear, it would bother me
<Ken8521> i remember one time, i had to go to Michigan to pick up a convict and bring him back to Indiana.
<Ken8521> usually, that was a 1 day trip(leave early in the AM, back in the PM)
<Ken8521> but because the weather was bad, we drove up one day, and drove back th enext.
<Ken8521> i mean, where we were picking this guy up(near the lake) they must have gotten like 2-3ft of snow.. and people were acting lke it was no big deal
<Ken8521> in Indy?.. they'd have declared a state of emergency and shut the city down
<GA_Bull> Yea, georgia seems to be unbelievably good at keeping roads clear, because we're not used to snow, so when the first snowflake falls the entire state locks down, every store sells out of bread and milk, schools shut down, and every Georgia Department of Trans. Snow Truck is on the road, that's like 200 trucks for the metro atlanta area.
<Ken8521> ya..
<GA_Bull> and that's not even when it starts accumulating. at like 3 inches, everythings a state of emergency.
<GA_Bull> haha
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> indy goes to "state of emergency" at about 6in
<Ken8521> which is ridiculous for a midwestern city
<GA_Bull> Yea, I've seen 6 in once. when i was about 7
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> I wish it snowed more though. I'm thinking about moving to the mountains.
<GA_Bull> Eventually that is.
<Ken8521> ya
<GA_Bull> I have no idea what kind of job I could have up there... but I don't care... I just want to live in the mountains.
<Ken8521> hmm.
<GA_Bull> If I get my SwiftWater White Water Rescue certification then I could do that... but it's gonna take me forever to get that.
<Ken8521> yeah
<Ken8521> the pastor of our church he is real into white water rafting
<GA_Bull> I can't wait though, I'm considering just changing my major, getting an Emergency Medicine degree, and doing Search and Rescue. I would love that to death, and I could live in the mountains.
<Ken8521> that would be pretty col
<Ken8521> *cool
<Ken8521> but man, a medicine degree is EXPENSIVE
<GA_Bull> I'm already a Pre-Med major, and Georgia has amazing scholarships. aka the HOPE fund.
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> pays my full tuition as long as i'm in a State University and have above a 3.5
<Ken8521> "hope and change"... lol.  I hope we change it back
<Ken8521> that's not bad.
<GA_Bull> Um, no. I love HOPE. if they got rid of it I'd be screwed... I wouldn't be able to go through college haha.
<GA_Bull> And our state lottery funds it.
<Ken8521> lol, i was just kidding
<GA_Bull> hahaha. That's the only part of Georgia's education system I like... other than that, I believe we are either the second or third worst education system in America.
<Ken8521> yeah
<Ken8521> ours isn't exactly shocking the world w/ it's efficiency
<GA_Bull> It's completely horrible, I got out of high school as quickly as i could
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> i wasn't to big a fan of HS either
<Ken8521> i could have graduated as a junior, but the school system wouldn't let me( had all my required classes, etc..)
<Ken8521> so my senior year, they put me in a work program, where i went to school for 3hrs in the morning, and was allowed to work 40hrs a week
<GA_Bull> I just left HS and went to College 2 year early, and my HS pays my full tuition.
<GA_Bull> I gotta run, speaking of school, I have an impromptu exam in the morning. So I'm off.
<Ken8521> all right man, goo dluck
<GA_Bull> thanks.
<nOStahl> so I just updated to 10.10
<nOStahl> took 4 hours of downloading and compiling heh
<nOStahl> no.... it was 5 and half hours just looked at the clock
<nOStahl> but im here heh.
<nOStahl> unit sure looks/feels like gnome shell a bit?
<nOStahl> or is it just me
<intrader> I would like to run skype in 10.10beta. I can't find it in the package manager - only python-skype.
<nOStahl> skype.com
<nOStahl> its not packaged yet for 10.10 specifically
<intrader> n0Stahl, thanks I will download from there. That is what I had to do for 10.04 (and it runs Ok there)
<nOStahl> I cant wait for some new innovation in skype linux
<nOStahl> it works great I just want a nicer wrapper for the gui haha
<nOStahl> looks very old
<negahban> is any one else experiencing x.org process using lots of cpu? using 'awesome' wm and nvidia drivers
<nOStahl> not here, running the new unity launcher
<nOStahl> I kinda like this.
<nOStahl> ran across a gnome project called global menu
<negahban> glxinfo is also reporting direct rendering capability is working
<nOStahl> it aims to move the menu options from the individual windows and up to the top bar
<nOStahl> now with the new unity, it looks like they fine tuned globalmenu
<nOStahl> its flowing very wel.
<nOStahl> well
<intrader> n0Stahl, I have trouble with the installation. After download I have a choice of opening in Archive Manager or Ubuntu Software center. The file has a type of .deb
<nOStahl> go to terminal type in sudo apt-get install dpkg
<nOStahl> make sure its installed.
<intrader> n0Stahl, where dpkg is the .deb file?
<nOStahl> in your downloads folder
<nOStahl> dpkg is the program that uses .deb files
<glebihan> nOStahl: you cannot run apt-get install dpkg... apt-get is based on dpkg
<nOStahl> ah true
<glebihan> intrader: opening the .deb file with software center should work, or run "dpkg -i debfile.deb"
<nOStahl> man, my eee pc 901 feels like a brand new experience with ubuntu 10.10
<nOStahl> much spit and polish over 10.04
<intrader> n0Stahl, no go, it tells me 'Unable to locate package skype-ubuntu-intrepid... Couldn't find any package by regex 'skype-ubuntu-intrepid...'
<glebihan> intrader: what's this package ?
<glebihan> intrader: why don't you install the "skype" package from the repos ?
<intrader> n0Stahl, the I cd to Downloads, then issue `sudo apt-get install skype*.deb`
<glebihan> intrader: dpkg -i skype*.deb
<glebihan> not apt-get
<intrader> n0Stahl, all that shows there is python-skype
<glebihan> but you can also run "sudo apt-get install skype"
<intrader> glebihan, tells me Package 'skype' has no installation candidate
<Ken8521> ok, i just found something really weird
<Ken8521> my number pad is not working..
<glebihan> intrader: you have to enable the multiverse repo
<glebihan> no sorry
<glebihan> my mistake
<glebihan> go with the dpkg -i command
<Ken8521> nevermind
<Ken8521> man that's stupid, why do they have the numberpad set to be overridden by the mouse by default?
<Ken8521> that is ignorant as hell.
<intrader> glebihan, I am lost with what you said. how do I enable the multiverse repo? etc.. 'go with dbkg -i command'?
<glebihan> intrader: forget about the multiverse repo, was a mistake
<glebihan> intrader: run "sudo dpkg -i skype*.deb" from the download folder
<intrader> glebihan, a bunch of dependency problems: libqt4, libqtcore4, etc.
<glebihan> intrader: try "gdebi skype*.deb"
<glebihan> intrader: should install the dependencies
<intrader> glebihan, how? gdebi not found
<intrader> glebihan, boy, I did not have to do any of this for 10.04!
<nOStahl> 10.10 is not live
<nOStahl> it is alpha
<glebihan> intrader: you can run "sudo apt-get install gdebi"
<intrader> n0Stahl, well beta - I understand
<glebihan> intrader: then you'll be able to run the previous command
<intrader> glebihan, a bunch of dependencies missint for `sudo apt-get install gdebi`
<intrader> glebihan, same dependencies of skype, it seems.
<glebihan> intrader: that's weird, could you pastebin the complete error message ?
<intrader> glebihan, should I stream to a file in downloads, and then what?
<glebihan> intrader: just copy the error message you're getting with "sudo apt-get install gdebi" to http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<intrader> glebihan, done
<glebihan> intrader: give me the address so I can have a look
<intrader> glebhihan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/502438/
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu website will show the Maverick milestones?
<glebihan> bullgard4: launchpad
<intrader> glebihan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/502438/
<bullgard4> glebihan: hahaha!
<glebihan> bullgard4: ?
<bullgard4> glebihan: ?
<intrader> glebihan, the address is http://paste.ubuntu.com/502438/
<glebihan> intrader: I'm looking at it
<intrader> I don't know why completion of nicks is not working in Xchat for 10.10beta
<glebihan> intrader: could you also pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<glebihan> intrader: btw, completion working here
<intrader> glebihan, is there a way to upload or should I vi or textedit?
<glebihan> intrader: if you have pastebinit installed, you can run "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nOStahl> so i've been playing around for last hour with unity
<nOStahl> I need to give gnome shell a try
<nOStahl> so I can make a decision
<intrader> glebihan, I have not install pastebinit
<glebihan> intrader: then you'll have to use a text editor as I guess you'll get errors if you try to install pastebinit too
<intrader> glebihan, pastebinit has the same dependencies problem
<glebihan> intrader: that's what I thought, open sources.list and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<intrader> glebihan,ok, here are the sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/502441/
<intrader> glebihan, beta makes this very tough!
<glebihan> intrader: have you run "sudo apt-get update" before trying all of this ?
<intrader> glebihan, no
<glebihan> intrader: then run it and then "sudo apt-get install gdebi again"
<intrader> glebihan, same dependency problems, plus gdebi-core
<glebihan> intrader: what do you get if you run "sudo apt-get install gdebi-core" ?
<intrader> glebihan, same as with my initial pastebin
<intrader> glebihan, dependency hell if I try to load the dependencies
<glebihan> intrader: try "apt-get -f install gdebi"
<intrader> glebihan, same, including gdebi-core
<glebihan> intrader: ok then you may try changing the mirror you're using, try the main server
<intrader> All in all I see that 10.10 beta is much more usable compared to 10.04
<intrader> glebihan, and how do I do that?
<glebihan> intrader: in System->Administration->Software sources, select Download from "Main server"
<intrader> glebihan, tells me that I have 1 broken package in system and to use the filter....???
<glebihan> intrader: does it tell which package is broken ?
<intrader> glebihan, no, simply that I should use a filter to locate it.....????
<glebihan> intrader: run "sudo apt-get update" again and pastebin the output
<intrader> glebihan, done - http://paste.ubuntu.com/502448/
<glebihan> intrader: looks good, try "sudo apt-get install gdebi" again
<intrader> glebihan, same dependency problems
<glebihan> intrader: could you run "sudo apt-get install gdebi-core" again and pastebin the complete output ?
<intrader> glebihan, done, http://paste.ubuntu.com/502451/
<intrader> glebihan, same output for gdebi-core
<glebihan> intrader: exact same output ?
<intrader> glebihan, only the line about gdebi-core
<glebihan> intrader: yes show me that one
<intrader> glebihan, is missing from the pastebin I sent.
<intrader> glebihan, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/502454/
<glebihan> intrader: try "sudo apt-get-f remove skype"
 * lucent :X
<intrader> glebihan, done  - no problems '1 not fully installed or removed', etc.
<intrader> ls
<intrader> Sorry!
<glebihan> intrader: now "sudo apt-get install gdebi-core" again ?
<intrader> glebihan, looks good, wow this is intricate
<glebihan> intrader: ok, let's go for "sudo apt-get install gdebi" then
<glebihan> intrader: we're gonna get there :)
<intrader> glebihan, no problems :)
<glebihan> intrader: so now back to the gdebi command : "sudo gdebi skype*.deb" from the download folder
<intrader> glebihan, and what is gdebi
<glebihan> intrader: gdebi is a dpkg tool which handles dependencies when installing packages
<glebihan> intrader: about the same thing as apt-get except that it can it installs from files instead of repos
<intrader> glebihan, its doing it 85%
<intrader> glebihan, done with no errors, just a lot of output.
<glebihan> intrader: ok then try launching skype
<intrader> glebihan, doing that
<intrader> glebihan, waiting ..... for sign in
<intrader> glebihan, no I see my daughter at Randolph College. Great seems to be up
<glebihan> intrader: nice :)
<intrader> glebihan, that was a marathon, thanks a million!
<glebihan> intrader: you're welcome :)
<glebihan> intrader: you're still there ?
<intrader> Little glitches in the skype uI  - no tooltips in the title area
<glebihan> intrader: skype for linux is still beta, there may be a few bugs
<intrader> Or in other areas except for the currently opened contact. Is this the proper place. Glad to see you there glebihan!
<glebihan> intrader: btw, wanted to let you know that I found out skype was in the partner repository
<intrader> glebihan, and how do I find that?
<glebihan> intrader: you can add this repository with the following command: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<glebihan> intrader: then after "sudo apt-get update" you'll find skype in your software manager
<intrader> glebihan, do I need to reinstall?
<glebihan> intrader: this will allow skype to be upgraded just as other software installed on your system
<glebihan> intrader: no you can just check if there's an update available
<intrader> glebihan, that is good
<intrader> glebihan, and how do I do that?
<glebihan> intrader: sudo apt-get upgrade
<glebihan> intrader: after sudo apt-get update
<glebihan> intrader: I mean first update then upgrade
<intrader> glebihan, do I mention skype?
<glebihan> intrader: no, this will install all available updates
<intrader> glebihan, big update
<glebihan> intrader: not surprising, updates are very frequent on beta (I personally upgrade 2 or 3 times a day)
<intrader> glebihan, I am finding 10.10 much better - I wonder whether you saw bug 631130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631130 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<glebihan> intrader: I did not see that bug report, but I did notice some great improvements with maverick
<glebihan> intrader: in fact, it's the first time I've been able to run compiz without considerably slowing down my system
<intrader> glebihan, yes I have noticed - I don't know whether I am running compiz; but the UI is much peppier and works as it should compared to 10.04
<glebihan> intrader: if you did a default install, you're probably running compiz, you can check that in System->Preferences->Appearance
<glebihan> intrader: if the effects are enabled, you're running compiz
<intrader> glebihan, by the way, last night I tried openSolaris on this same box and it ran very well. So 10.10 is keeping up!
<rxd> is lzma kernel support on 10.10?
<intrader> glebihan, once 10.10 is out I will upgrade all my boxes (laptops galore)
<intrader> glebihan, how do I enable compiz?
<glebihan> intrader: did you check in System->Preferences->Appearance ?
<intrader> glebihan, this is a very old laptop (dell inspiron 8200 with nvidia)
<glebihan> rxd: looks like it is supported
<glebihan> intrader: should still  be working
<glebihan> intrader: you can give it a try and see
<intrader> glebihan, for now 'none' - should I try?
<glebihan> intrader: try Normal in a first time, if it works you can try Extra although it will use more resources
<rxd> glebihan: nice, so we get smaller sizes of squashfs
<intrader> glebihan, it went pretty bad including moving the terminal's location on the screen!
<glebihan> intrader: well that can happen when switching window manager
<intrader> glebihan, I will try the 'normal' mode once the upgrade is over. I understand - a little.
<glebihan> intrader: anyhow, compiz is not that useful, it's just adding some effects
<glebihan> intrader: I noticed it was working now, but I still switched back to metacity :)
<intrader> glebihan, I think I will try 'normal', but 'none' is fine for me.
<kishon> I get this error in the boot "request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464ci" and my board stops booting.. any pointers??
<intrader> glebihan, I wonder how long will this last - still going, going ...
<glebihan> intrader: what is ?
<intrader> glebihan, the upgrade
<glebihan> intrader: oh if you haven't run it recently, it can take some time...
<glebihan> intrader: did you see how many packages were to be upgraded ?
<intrader> glebihan, no I did not notice - it must be everything
<glebihan> intrader: It's never everything, but it can be hundreds (even thousands) of packages...
<glebihan> intrader: even by running upgrades several times a day, I sometimes happen to get about 100 updates at once...
<intrader> glebihan, it may take the rest of the night
<intrader> glebihan, amazing process - how to they keep this sane?
<glebihan> intrader: well this is due to the fact that we're very close to the final release, and they do not always keep it sane, some upgrades bring errors or broken packages, but they usually are fixed very quickly
<intrader> glebihan, running 93 root tasks/daemons - is this normal?
<glebihan> intrader: well yes, not surprising
<intrader> glebihan, I did the count on the 10.04 (was 83), looking for a keylogger I have on the 10.04.
<glebihan> intrader: I have 123 here...
<intrader> glebihan, lots of errors can't open picbuf loader for many modules. Hopefully no harm
<glebihan> intrader: this shouldn't be a major issue
<intrader> glebihan, continuing - including setup of grub
<intrader> glebihan, done --seems ok
<intrader> glebihan, it seems Ok after reboot.
<glebihan> intrader: nice :)
<intrader> glebihan, thanks to your help!
<glebihan> intrader: you're welcome
<rxd> glebihan: no lzma kernel support yet on 10.10
<glebihan> rxd: maybe I'm mistaking, but this looks like it:https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/lzma
<rxd> glebihan: found the squashfs-tools for lzma ver 4 and try making 2 squashfs one using gzip and one using lzma...i can't mount the lzma squashfs so meaning no lzma support yet
<rxd> lzma it ok we can make it but i was thinking maybe modules for the  kernel already included
<glebihan> rxd: sorry won't be able to help you further since I don't use it, maybe you could trying asking a question on the page I sent you or contacting one of the projects' admin
<rxd> glebihan: ok thank u
<kishon>  I get this error in the boot "request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464ci" and my board stops booting.. any pointers??
<KarenPalen> Has anyone addressed the compiz bug about pointers? I am really tired of using a "default" pointer" for SOME things ...
<KarenPalen> Yes I know how to work around it, but a real fix would really be nice!
<kishon>  I get this error in the boot "request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464ci" and my board stops booting.. any pointers??
<piquadrat> Hi! Does Inkscape crash on startup for someone else since this morning?
<bobthemilkman> I'm running 10.10, and a few days ago apt-get upgrade told me I had several hundred updates (up from 0 the previous day), including firefox.  Now my firefox installation is quite strange. There's menu items that are blank, and several of my add-ons quit working.  Is this typical behavior?  How should I fix this?  I already tried removing and installing firefox, but not purging and installing.
<bobthemilkman> I'd prefer to keep many of my settings.
<bobthemilkman> About says the current version is 3.6.10, I thought I had 3.6.x before that, but I'm not sure.
<Koterpillar> Are there any working Broadcom WiFi drivers in Maverick?
<yofel> bobthemilkman: that shouldn't break usually.. and what do you mean by 'blank'? no text shown? firefox works fine here by the way. Also, you could try to purge and reinstall firefox, a purge will not erase the settings in ~/.mozilla
<bobthemilkman> Okay, I purged and reinstalled, but I still have the problem, and yes, I mean blank as in no text shown.  Let me attach a screenshot.
<bobthemilkman> Okay, evidently the screenshot tool won't work when I have menus open o.O
<glebihan> bobthemilkman: you can delay the screenshot if you use it from Applicatoins->Accessories
<bobthemilkman> I got it via a sleep 5; gnome-screenshot command.
<bobthemilkman> Of course, now in an unrelated issue, nautilus won't open, making it difficult to upload said screenshot... o.O
<glebihan> bobthemilkman: install pastebinit, and run pastebinit /path/to/file
<bobthemilkman> Oh man, when did ubuntu get that tool?
<bobthemilkman> I had been searching all over for an ubuntu version of wgetpaste (gentoo version of similar tool).
<glebihan> bobthemilkman: I don't know, but I think it's been some time already
<bobthemilkman> It doesn't have an image mode :(
<bobthemilkman> http://pastebin.com/DjVSYMpE
<bobthemilkman> However, you can download and save it as a .png.
<glebihan> bobthemilkman: yes got it, looks like it's menu items from extensions which are missing
<bobthemilkman> Oh!
<bobthemilkman> That could be it!
<bobthemilkman> Some of my extensions weren't working properly at all!
<bobthemilkman> And come to think of it, I think these other missing ones were also from extensions!
<glebihan> bobthemilkman: I confirm, just checked you have all default firefox menu items
<bobthemilkman> Can you check that the tools menu default is ..., Error Console, Page Info, ...?
<glebihan> bobthemilkman: yes it is
<bobthemilkman> Okay, there's only a few other missing ones, so I think that'll be fine.
<bobthemilkman> But it's strange that firefox didn't give me an error or warning saying that my addons were incompatible with the current version, and that it also isn't displaying any sort of updated version.
<glebihan> bobthemilkman: yes something must have gone wrong at some point, maybe you should try reinstalling your extensions
<BigWhale> Greetings
<BigWhale> Are there any trouble with 10.10 LiveCD and lvm? pvscan is telling me that there are no volumes to be found
<BigWhale> but fdisk -lu lists all the drives and all the partitions as it should...
<bobthemilkman> glebihan: Okay, I uninstalled and reinstalled one, but it's menu entries are still missing.... Perhaps I should be asking in #mozilla instead of here...
<glebihan> bobthemilkman: probably yes
<glebihan> bobthemilkman: just an idea, this could be related to locale issues
<bobthemilkman> Oh!
<bobthemilkman> That might be it!
<bobthemilkman> I think I removed en_GB!
<maxb> I'm experiencing some very off behaviour with maverick - occasionally my computer becomes really slow, and the gnome panel applet says something is eating massive amounts of *system* CPU time
<glebihan> maxb: do you know which process is causing this ? if not, use "top" to find out
<maxb> It's no process at all, it's something in-kernel
<glebihan> maxb: everything that runs is a process
<maxb> This time I tried hitting an assortment of logging magic sysrqs, and vt-switching to a text vt. The box hung. I pressed the powerOff magic sysrq, and it eventually happened about a minute later
<maxb> glebihan: Well, it's something top can't see
<bobthemilkman> Okay, I managed to solve the problem by running rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox/(profilename)/*, and then copying %APPDATA%\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ix3bu8qu.default\* over from a windows virtual machine which had almost all the same addons installed.
<bobthemilkman> Also, evidently flashplugin-nonfree no longer works.
<TiK> does anyone in here use rythmbox?
<TiK> it seems broken to me
<glebihan> TiK: what's the issue ?
<TiK> ok
<TiK> well
<TiK> I had all my mom's music backed up
<TiK> so I loaded a VM and reset the ipod
<TiK> and added all the music back into it
<TiK> closed rythmbox
<TiK> opened it back up
<TiK> nothing added
<TiK> BUT
<TiK> the files (music) can be acessed
<TiK> and were added
<TiK> if you open them up and chose one out of the folders
<TiK> they show up as "other" under advanced
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<glebihan> TiK: sorry, have no experience with iPod
<TiK> I love the enter key :)
<TiK> Ipods are shitty I'd never buy one
<TiK> itunes is buggy in a VM and fluppes crashes
<TiK> maybe Ill do itwith rythmbox in 10.04 :/ in a VM
<bazhang> TiK, language please
<TiK> yayayay
<TiK> babies
<flexxxv> hy, I have a strange prob with the x server. I can't force it to use 100Hz with the nvidia drivers. It just seems like my xorg gets ignored partly. any idea on how to solve?
<flexxxv> I mean I cant force it to use 100 hz on startup
<flexxxv> I can change as user at any time
<ubuntu_user> hello, I got a problem with Xubuntu 10.10 beta installation, I gone thru the process of choosing language, partitions, username etc. and it started to install things but now the installer is stalled with text "removing conflicting operating system files" how to know if it's done or how to unstall it?
<ubuntu_user> I also restarted and done the process from start but it also stalled and now I'm in live cd without a system, please help
<ubuntu_user> there isn't any disk activity nor dvdrom :(
<ubuntu_user> this is the state of my installation: http://tinyurl.com/2we6ech
<ubuntu_user> is it done?
<SaRy> ubuntu_user, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<ubuntu_user> I got AMD machine
<ubuntu_user> not powerpc
<StrontiumDog> I installed Maverick beta from an alternate image on a USB stick everything seemed to go ok,  Now when I boot all i get is a test prompt and no network.  If I force network and start x I get "DBus.Error.FileNotFound"  any ideas cause I cant find anything???
<StrontiumDog> **test should be text
<StrontiumDog> I get the DBus error when I try and run "System Administration Additional Drivers"
<SaRy> are you trying it via wubi ..
<elitrou> hi guys. can anyone help me to set up broadband connection?
<patdk-wk> sure, plug the wires in, plug in the power, turn on pc :)
<elitrou> hmm, i meant the mobile broadband:)
<patdk-wk> what adaptor?
<elitrou> bandluxe C278, USB
<elitrou> i've tried both KnetworkManager and the new widget
<elitrou> thought about trying command line script to find out the problem, cause GUI applications doesn't provide any error info
<patdk-wk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466341
<patdk-wk> sounds like it is one of them cdrom on device things, so you have to unmount the cdrom first to make it work
<neurochrome> Am I missing something?  just installed 10.10 via USB and there was nowhere to select the host name during the installer (which is pretty crap at the moment)... Not that impressed with the re-design...  Anyway criticism aside, where is the host name selection?  Has it been removed for 'user-friendliness'?!
 * neurochrome is sick to death of this drive towards 'user-friendliness' that in actual fact makes your life harder
<charlie-tca> neurochrome: I believe it has, on the desktop image. You can still select it on the alternate images, though
<charlie-tca> neurochrome: the belief seems to be if you use the alternate image, choice is good. If you use the Desktop image, keep it as simple as possible.
<neurochrome> charlie-tca, There's a reason I'm still using Jaunty...  I'll give Maverick a chance, but Arch is fast becoming my prime alternative to Canonical's insanity.
<charlie-tca> Why not just use the alternate cd to install? If you are using Arch, you have the knowledge.
<neurochrome> charlie-tca, I guess in future I'll have to.  I don't see why the need for such changes, people are not that stupid.
<alvin> In Kubuntu, you can still select a hostname in the desktop installer
<patdk-wk> it's not a stupid thing, I believe
<charlie-tca> They may not be stupid, but they really don't have the knowledge to know what to put in those choices. Ubuntu is simplicity, for those who need it
<patdk-wk> but a more, less questions the better
<Ken8521> why on earth is the number pad disabled by default?.. that is freakin STUPID
<patdk-wk> mine isn't :)
<Ken8521> does anyone use the numberpad to control the cursor?
<Ken8521> patdk-wk, well it was on two of my machines.
<neurochrome> The design team are morons though.  that home button is garish, and someone' obviously just got out of design school (ooh, look at that lovely web2.0 shiny button)  The green message icon is also rank.  The lack of user-input is a worrying development
<Ken8521> it was killing me yesterday, i wa trying to play urban terror, the numlock key was on, and i couldn't use the numberpad..lol
<neurochrome> don't like the new calculator design either... Minimal is better for me
<charlie-tca> You have read this, right? http://design.canonical.com/2010/06/when-new-users-first-encounter-ubuntu-5-show-stoppers/
<Ken8521> the new calculator doesn't bother me to bad
<neurochrome> patdk-wk, you're wrong.  The installer hung on a low-end ION chipset machine because of the oh-so-clever installation in the background.  That is not user friendly and would put me off if I was a new user straight away
<alvin> lol, it's true: bug 628087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628087 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Maverick ubiquity lacks option to change computer name" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628087
<neurochrome> asking the machines name is important, if people have multiple machines they want to be able to distinguish between them on the network
<Ken8521> neurochrome, i agree, i like that feature a lot.
<neurochrome> if 'Jim' has two desktops and install Maverick on both of them, they are both called 'Jim-Desktop' on the network... This is EPIC FAIL
<alvin> I never considerd that a feature, but a necessity :-)
<patdk-wk> neurochrome, I have no idea how what you said related to anything I said being wrong
<neurochrome> alvin, exactly
<neurochrome> patdk-wk, you said less quesitons the better... this is a NECESSARY question
<neurochrome> removing it is just dumb
<neurochrome> but then again, Ubuntu appears to be aiming itself towards idiots, not 'human-beings', anymore
<popey> that bug was fixed over a week ago
<neurochrome> I've been a loyal fan for a long time, and have seen many stupid moves, every release there is more to be said for the bad than the good.. this is not a good trend
<neurochrome> popey, that is something at least
<jbroome> neurochrome: it has always been that way
<neurochrome> jbroome, I wish I could keep Jaunty... So sad it is being buried... 8/
<Ken8521> neurochrome, why can't you keep it?
<neurochrome> Ken8521, It won't receive updates after a few weeks
<Ken8521> oh thats right, it's about EOL.
<neurochrome> no more security-updates, etc
<neurochrome> yeah
<neurochrome> I run the latest release of Ubuntu alongside XBMC on both my Revo's... But my laptop will likely see Arch, given that Ubuntu is becoming unruly
<popey> well, you have two choices, go back to 8.04 or forward to 9.10
<neurochrome> It has some nice features, and the latest software - always a bonus, but the design and direction is getting tiresome
<popey> well, or leave and use something else :)
<neurochrome> 8.04 sucked ass
<neurochrome> 9.10 was ok
<Ken8521> yes it did... 8.04 was awful
<neurochrome> 10.04 was ok
<neurochrome> feisty and gutsy were GREAT
<neurochrome> v fast too
<popey> I am liking 10.10
<Ken8521> i heard a lot of complaints about 9.04.. not sure why.. jaunty worked well for me.
<Ken8521> 8.10.. i don't know if it was good, or if I was just thrilled not to be using 8.04 anymore
<patdk-wk> I had lots of issues with jaunty
<Ken8521> jaunty worked quite well for me.
<Ken8521> actually, the last distro i really had problems w/, was Gutsy, but it was just a lot of configuring, etc... 8.04, was just dreadfully slow.
<patdk-wk> I stopped upgrading most of my machines at 8.04
<patdk-wk> cause they are running xen
<patdk-wk> the non-xen machines are all running lucid
<popey> the only issue I had was the release that had a crappy intel driver
<patdk-wk> heh, intel wireless driver in karmic trashed ext3 on my laptop on every install
<patdk-wk> I had to disable the wireless in the bios, install, install backport modules, then turn it on
 * patdk-wk thinks he is way off topic of 10.10
<Ken8521> how did the wireless driver trash ext3?
<Ken8521> i use atheros... so i dunno
<patdk-wk> I would like to know :)
<patdk-wk> but during the install, the root partition would go into readonly mode
<neurochrome> 8.04 was slow and buggy... 9.04 was perfect on my hardware.... the vast majority of complaints was with hardware... not the performance
<patdk-wk> doing a check, fsck said it was pretty well trashed
<patdk-wk> happened on 3 installs, before  Ifigured out it was the wireless doing it
<patdk-wk> laptop was a year old at that time, been working fine with 8.10 and 9.04, did a badblock scan on the drive, it was good
<patdk-wk> Did an install without wifi, turned wifi on after install, trashed
<Ken8521> hmm
<patdk-wk> karmic x64 on a lenovo sl500 laptop with intel 5100 wifi
<patdk-wk> I'm pretty sure I had filed a bug report
<neurochrome> patdk-wk, so lucid was a blessing for you then?!
<patdk-wk> karmic was fine for me
<patdk-wk> just installation issues, after that it was good
<neurochrome> I guess the best thing for Ubuntu, for me at least, would be to make things friendly for new users, but to adopt rolling release, meaning I could customise without having to go to a new stupider install 6 months down the line
<patdk-wk> lucid is just lots of video card issues
<neurochrome> and maverick?   what are the problems there, other than horrible design.... (and that wallpaper! hahahahaha what a fucking joke)
<patdk-wk> maverick isn't released yet, so I can't say :)
<patdk-wk> so far my issues with maverick have been fixed before release
<patdk-wk> but this is also the first time (before beta) that I have used ubuntu trials
<Ken8521> ubuntu wallpapers always suck.
<Ken8521> so do their default themes
<noeljb> with maverick?  fingerprint auth is broken for sudo; brasero is broken (upstream), period; various other things.  unfortunately, brasero is also badly broken in lucid as well.
<patdk-wk> I hardly ever install, but just upgrade, so I don't notice
<neurochrome> Ken8521, au contrare... fiesty, gutsy, interpid, jaunty all had great wallpapers
<patdk-wk> only do installs of ubuntu-server, and no wallpapers or themes on them
<Ken8521> i never upgrade, just clean install.
<Ken8521> neurochrome, oh i disagree...
<androidbruce> i just save my /home
<androidbruce> and reinstall
<Ken8521> i've been using this one, and i like it a lot.. http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/70560-Xuks.jpg
<Ken8521> i don't even save my /home... i just nuke
<patdk-wk> I have way too many things I would have to customize and fix to do that
<patdk-wk> craploads of stuff in /etc and /usr/share and other places
<neurochrome> Rolling release is not an upgrade.. it is constant updates to latest... not as drastic
<Ken8521> i keep a "configuration file".. and when I set a program exactly how I want it, i note in that file the options I set... then it goes w/ my backups... when I reinstall, I open that confiruation file, and just run through it and set everything how i want it.. takes me about 25mn,.
<noeljb> if you don't like the default wallpaper, change it.
<neurochrome> I do
<Ken8521> noeljb, i don't think there was a discussion that it couldn't be changed
<Ken8521> i just said the default ones suck
<Ken8521> always have
<androidbruce> Ken8521, default anything alwasy sucks
<androidbruce> in most aspects of life
<Ken8521> androidbruce, mst of the time, you're right
<Ken8521> thank goodness for gnome-look
<androidbruce> except for Android, Vanilla AOSP FTW
<noeljb> <<shrug>> if "sucks" means it isn't to your taste, someone will always think that it sucks.
<Ken8521> noeljb, exactly
<androidbruce> truth
<androidbruce> whoa! no updates this am
<androidbruce> weird
<Ken8521> it's kinda like gnome vs kde vs xfce vs e17 vs openbox vs e17 vs.. on and on
 * patdk-wk doesn't like stock android
<androidbruce> feels like a release is on it's way, oh wait....:)
<Ken8521> it's all gonna be up to the user
<androidbruce> patdk-wk, say what? well i mean adw launcher but otherwise stock
<Ken8521> i'm just glad we don't get stuck w/ a GUI because some nerd says its best.. we have our choice of a wide variety of desktop GUI's, or if you're so inclined, write your own
<noeljb> I use both kde and gnome.  generally gnome.  kde isn't as well supported in terms of integration, which is a bit of a shame, because too many of the gnome apps suffer in comparison to kde's.
<Ken8521> i can't bear to use KDE>.. i'd rather use windows.
<androidbruce> noeljb, as far as asthetics or functionality?
<patdk-wk> I hate android stock email, sms
<Ken8521> functionality, i've not found KDE to be any better/worse than Gnome.. maybe a tad slower... but for the most part, just as capable, but OMG is it ugly
<noeljb> androidbruce, functionality.  I'm getting rather tired of seeing critical defects.
<androidbruce> i have only used kde for a small period of time, i just found it to be uber heavy
<neurochrome> KDE is slow, but it has awesome tools, and is far better looking than anything the Ubuntu design toeam knock out
<neurochrome> s/toeam/team
<noeljb> although at the moment, vinagre is OK; brasero has been badly broken since 2.30.
<neurochrome> brasero is shocking at the moment... I hope vinagre works with compiz now... 8/
<noeljb> I've had to take extra steps to ensure against data loss, when it works at all.
<Ken8521> brasero is one of the first apps i nuke after a clean install... why they've not replaced it w/ Gnomebaker, I'll never know
<neurochrome> then there is k3b.. which is better than anything gnome has to offer....
<alvin> K3B is working fine :-) It even reports my cd drive to be capable of burning at a whopping 700x
<neurochrome> Burn is coming to linux though... that'll be swell
<Ken8521> neurochrome, k3b is fine.. it's actually one of the few KDE apps i like.
<Ken8521> neurochrome, what is Burn?
<noeljb> I've got two current critical bugs open against it.  One, it silently drops part of the directory tree; two, it generates corrupt ISO images.
<neurochrome> A mac app...
<Ken8521> oh
<neurochrome> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/os-x-burning-tool-%E2%80%98burn%E2%80%99-coming-to-linux/
<neurochrome> should be good
<Ken8521> looks good, but gnomebaker/k3b work fine for me... iw ouldn't go to some extraordinary efforts to install Burn(ie, compile it)
<neurochrome> anyway going to go and try and sort Maverick out.... wish me luck... I may dislike canonical even more by the end of the day...
<noeljb> Ken8521, does brasero have anything that gnomebaker doesn't?  (other than bugs)?
<Ken8521> other than it works?... i don't think so.
<neurochrome> Burn will get a native port and a binary at some point
<noeljb> I'll give GnomeBaker a look.
<Ken8521> noeljb, its actually pretty good.. has a nice, clean look to it... like i said.. Brasero is usually one of the first 2-3 apps i nuke on a clean install, and Gnomebaker goes in its place
<Ken8521> noeljb, u ever use the nero4linux app?
<noeljb> what are the other 2?  I generally keep most things, and install what I want (e.g., I keep vi around, but install emacs)
<noeljb> nope, haven't seen nero4linux
<Ken8521> oh there's a few apps I remove cuz i don't need them.... Pitivi I have no use for, i used to always remove F-spot, now I remove Shotwell... i have no use for photo management software, i also nuke empathy and evolution
<Ken8521> then i install, vlc, audacious, easytag, frostwire, skype, gimp, gnomebaker, opera, xchat, and google earth
<Ken8521> after i update a new install, i do that all in one shot, and it doesn't take long at all.
<Ken8521> frostwire usually takes the longest, cuz i have to install java w/ it.
<Ken8521> i also install some remote desktop stuff so i can use vnc.
<noeljb> Ken8521, the only non-free app I install is VMware.
<Ken8521> yeah,, i have vbox (non-free) also... forgot about that
<noeljb> pitivi is piti-full.  I use kdevlive at the moment, but the NLE wars are still early skirmishes.
<Ken8521> i need the non-free version cuz i need usb support
<Ken8521> speaking of remote desktop.. have you guys tried the free Linux version of teamviewer?
<Ken8521> if you have family that is computer stupid, and needs help a lot.. it is awesome... no router configuration needed, etc
<Ken8521> just talk them through downloading and installing it.
<Ken8521> it's free for non-enterprise stuff.
<Ken8521> i use it in case i'm helping someone who's to braindead to open ports on their router
<Ken8521> and it works perfect
<noeljb> Well, I installed GB, running it, create new data dvd, browse to directory containing files I want, clicked add files, and the entire windows has gone gray while it pounds my HD.  Not overly impressed with the dead UI during scanning.
<Ken8521> noeljb, strange... i never have problems w/ it
<Ken8521> i guess the other option is k3b, if you don't mind KDE dependencies
<noeljb> well, I added 4.5GB in one shot.  And it does appear to have it.
<Ken8521> noeljb, have you ever tried teamviewer?
<Ken8521> i don't know how handy it would be for you, but considering i'm the nerd for family that is spread out across the state, it's handy
<noeljb> Ken8521, GB can't make a .ISO file??  Can only burn to a device?
<Ken8521> sure it can
<Ken8521> oh wait, make an ISO?..
<noeljb> yes, write to a .ISO file.
<Ken8521> i always use DD for that
<noeljb> I want to make a .ISO from files on my host OS.
<Ken8521> yeah, use DD
<noeljb> And that handles the proper format how?
<Ken8521> not 100% usure, it just works.
<Ken8521> i've ripped games to ISO w/ it before...
<noeljb> Ah, you've RIPPED, which means from a formatted DVD to an ISO.  I need to put the ISO together.  And, yes, I could use the bear skins and bone knives approach, but would prefer to have a decent app.
<Ken8521> yeah, sorry about that
<Ken8521> noeljb, what about mkiso?
<Ken8521> i always forget about that tool
<noeljb> That falls into the " bear skins and bone knives" category.  :-)
<Ken8521> lol
<noeljb> see also  bear genisoimage.  same category.
<Ken8521> never used that
<noeljb> er, drop the "bear" in the above.  bad paste.
<Ken8521> you would think there's a tool for that
<noeljb> there is.  brasero is intended to be the front end.
<Ken8521> ic, brasero just sucks.
<noeljb> hmm ... let's see what rdepends shows.
<Ken8521> noeljb, there's a tool called "isomaster" in the repos.. woud that work?
<Ken8521> i'm installing it now
<Daekdroom> !info isomaster
<ubottu> isomaster (source: isomaster): A graphical CD image editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-2 (maverick), package size 197 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<Ken8521> ah wait, it doesn't look like it creates iso's
<Daekdroom> Ken8521, I wonder why it is called "isomaster" then o.o
<Ken8521> Daekdroom, sure makes you wonder doesn't it?
<Ken8521> i wonder if k3b does it?
<Ken8521> that's a crapload of dependencies for 1 kde app though
<Ken8521> !info graveman
<ubottu> Package graveman does not exist in maverick
<Daekdroom> Ken8521, KDE apps require the whole KDE base to come along
<Ken8521> Daekdroom, yeah, i know
<Ken8521> it's still kinda irritating though
<Ken8521> lol
<Pici> Ken8521: I only see that package in dapper.
<Ken8521> yea..
<Ken8521> noeljb, if you don't mind installing KDE dependencies, K3b does exactly what you want it to do.. i just did it.
<Ken8521> strange Gnomebaker doesn't have that capability.
<Ken8521> hey wait, Gnomebaker does have that capability... noeljb what the heck are yout alking about?
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> so just another reason to remove brasero...lol
<noeljb> Ken8521, where?
<noeljb> trying genisoimage -o ~/test.iso -RJ --iso-level 4 * for a test
<noeljb> Ken8521, the option to burn DVD iso is to burn a DVD *from* an ISO.
<Ken8521> noeljb, choose the type of media(data CD in my case)... add the files you want, then click Burn.. on the next window, it says "only create Image".. choose that, and choose where you want the ISo stored
<Ken8521> i just created an ISO of some pictures.
<noeljb> ah ... nice to hide that.  I'll look again.
<Ken8521> yeah, i never noticed it efore either.. and i've used gnoembaker a long time..lol
<Ken8521> and i just opened the iso w/ archive manager and extracted it, it seems to work fine
<noeljb> I'll try it.  :-)
<Ken8521> noeljb, i just created a small one to try it(about 50mb worth of pictures).. but it seems fine.
<Ken8521> now to get all these KDE dependencies off my machine
<Ken8521> lol
<nemo> hm. so. our network here exposes both WEP and WPA for some odd reason
<nemo> I never want to connect to WEP so I go to Network Connections, choose Edit
<mrandrzejak> does anyone know where the software sources link has gone in maverick?
<mrandrzejak> thanks
<nemo> and uncheck "Connect Automatically"
<nemo> but. the "apply" button stays grey.
<nemo> lovely.
<Ken8521> mrandrzejak, it's now in Ubuntu Software Center
<Ken8521> nemo, lol.
<nemo> in order to prevent that, I have to type in a bogus password
<nemo> I just don't want to even get the password prompt
<Ken8521> mrandrzejak, or you can use the repository tool in Synaptic.. same thing really
<Ken8521> dang, software center is actually gonna have software available for purchase now.
<mrandrzejak> thanks. this doesnt seem as user friendly anymore.
<Ken8521> i hope they don't go the way of Linspire, and you have to pay for most of your apps
<Ken8521> mrandrzejak, it is.. it's just a few things were moved around a bit.. thats all.
<Ken8521> it took me a few minutes to find it to... but i usually just used the sources tool in synaptic, so it wasn't a big deal
<mrandrzejak> in software center, i would have to go to installed software and then uninstall PPA if thats what im trying to do?
<Ken8521> are you trying to uninstall it, or just remove the repository?
<mrandrzejak> the reps in synaptic are much easier. thanks for that
<Hukka> After upgrading to beta, my aptitude new spews a load of "Internal error: found 2 (choice -> promotion) mappings for a single choice" when solving broken packages
<Hukka> Google doesn't really say what that error means
<noeljb> Ken8521, gnomebaker #fail.  Can't handle directories deeper than 6.
<noeljb> I'll uninstall it as useless now.
<Ken8521> mrandrzejak, it's the same tool in software center... edit/software sources...and it's the same thing
<Ken8521> noeljb, really?
<Ken8521> i don't have directories that deep on my system, so this tool works fine.
<noeljb> really.  it doesn't provide the correct options to genisoimage, assuming that compatibility with MS-Windows is of any interest.
<Ken8521> ic
<Ken8521> wel, considering i use windows about 2x a month.. compatibility w/ windows isn't a concern
<mrandrzejak> ohh OK Ken8521 - thanks... thats easy too. i didnt see it
<Ken8521> i like the "Featured" and "What's New" on software center
<Ken8521> mrandrzejak, yeah, thats actually what i was talking about.. iw asn't really clear the first time i told you
<mrandrzejak> no, my fault, i should have looked around
<Ken8521> eh.. if thats the worst thing you do all day, you're still ok
<Ken8521> lol
<mrandrzejak> wished it never was moved! 5 years of it being in one place, and then its gone!
<Ken8521> yeah, it shocked me to.. i was so used to it being there.. it was quite a shock when i didn't see it
<Ken8521> mrandrzejak, lol.. actually i just looked you can add it there.. it's just not there by default
<Ken8521> right click menu, edit menus, go down and highlight administration.. on the right, put a check next to software sources.
<Ken8521> i'll tell you the one that kicked me in the junk, was the number pad controlling the mouse cursor by default(even w/ numlock on).. it took me a minute to figure that out.. i thought something was wrong w/ my keyboard, till i tested it in a virtual install of XP
<Ayrton> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 (netbook) and the app Files & Folders not working very well...
<luckysmack> i cant seem to activate dual monitors on my laptop. I have HP Pavillion dv7, with ATI HD Radeon 3400
<Ken8521> Ayrton, there were a few people here complaining about a lot of problems w/ the NBR.
<Ayrton> the all files show my download folder and my favorited folders, instead my homedir..
<mrandrzejak> yah, its back. thanks!
<Ken8521> luckysmack, still no luck w/ that?  you were hear yesterday weren't you
<Ken8521> mrandrzejak, sometimes we just can't see the forest because we're blinded by the trees.
<Ken8521> lol
<Ayrton> Ken8521, someone is having trouble with the files & folders app?
<Ken8521> Ayrton, i don't kno about that exactly, but yesterday there were several folks here complaining about NBR and having a lot of bugs/problems
<Ken8521> Ayrton, did you upgrade or clean install?
<Ayrton> Ken8521, clean install yeasterday and today I upgraded
<Ken8521> ic
<luckysmack> Ken8521: yea i was. i installed from scratch too. still no dice
<Ayrton> yesterday I'm see a lot of bugs. But when I updated, just this is happening
<Ayrton> all the other thinks is working good =]
<Ken8521> luckysmack, hmm.
<Ayrton> things*
<Ken8521> Ayrton, i know yesterday, one person installed normal Gnome, and i think he said it was working fine
<luckysmack> i can still do mirrored screens though
<Ken8521> luckysmack, thats the strangest thing about your problem.. it would make mroe sense if one monitor worked, and the other didn't.. at least w/ mirrored screens, it's seeing the other monitor.
<Ken8521> luckysmack, did you buy chance have a copy of your old xorg.conf?(from 10.04)...
<Ken8521> i've been using the same xorg.conf since i think 9.04..lol
<Ayrton> Ken8521, and you know who working in the developing of the Files & Folders app?
<Ken8521> Ayrton, absolutely no cle.
<Ken8521> lemme skype shuttleworth real quick and ask him
<Ken8521> lol
<luckysmack> Ken8521: i tried that yesterday and didnt work either
<Oli```> Anybody with on the nvidia driver noticed that Mav is pretty sluggish with text operations? `gtkperf -a -c 1000` is taking 283 seconds (about 150 more than it should need)
<Ken8521> luckysmack, i'm saying did you try it on the new install...
<Ken8521> Oli```, uh no..lol
<luckysmack> no i didnt. didnt even think to save the old xorg for the fresh install. skipped my mind. figures
<Ken8521> yeha, well it's gone now.
<Oli```> Ken8521: No you haven't noticed or no it shouldn't be going as fast as I think it should... Or something else?
<Ken8521> no, i haven't noticed
<luckysmack> yea i know.
<Ken8521> luckysmack, depending on how adventurous you ant to be.
<Ken8521> reinstall 10.04, set up the ati correctly
<Ken8521> save your xorg.conf, then clean install 10.10
<luckysmack> aww. lol
<Ken8521> :)
<Ken8521> i keep a backup of xorg.conf w/ my backups..... so i don't have to worry bout losing it
<luckysmack> yea i should add it to my backup list. well i suppose you learn right.
<luckysmack> but im sure there has to be a way to get it to work.
<Ken8521> yup.. pretty much
<nemo> yay. update-manager works fine when gksudo wrapped
<nemo> DIE POLKIT DIE :)
<Ken8521> nemo, why not just run sudo updgrade, sudo dist-upgrade?
<Ken8521> no real reason to wrap it in gksudo, unless you just want to.
<nemo> Ken8521: huh?
<nemo> Ken8521: I'm talking about the update-manager gui. obviously I could do everything from the commandline
<Ken8521> nemo, i take it you were having problems w/ update manager... well, just open a terminal and run sudo apt-get upgrade and or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. and it will bring you current
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<nemo> Ken8521: I don't have problems w/ update-manager
<nemo> I have problems w/ polkit
<nemo> which sucks in horrible ways
<Ken8521> ahh.. ok.
<Ken8521> what is polkit
<Ken8521> !info polkit
<ubottu> Package polkit does not exist in maverick
<nemo> Ken8521: an authentication module
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<nemo> used by update-manager, users and groups, network
<nemo> its main skill is working badly with everything else
<Ken8521> yeah, sometimes i think sticking w/ Debian would be easier
<Ken8521> lol
<nemo> doesn't work with nxserver, ssh -YC or fprint
<nemo> so, no remote administration of polkit stuff, and no use of fingerprint swiping
<nemo> Ken8521: debian uses polkit too, sometimes
<nemo> I don't know for the same things
<nemo> haven't used it in a long while
<Ken8521> yeah, but Debian usually isn't as cranky as Ubuntu
<nemo> hm. users-admin does *not* work w/ gksudo
<nemo> crap
<nemo> appears to just hang.
<nemo> heh. hangs even if I abort on commandline
<nemo> great.
<nemo> had to sudo killall users-admin
<nemo> let's try nm-connection-editor
<nemo> hm.
<nemo> might not be a good idea to wrap that one though since it does some stuff in local profile/keyring
<nemo> and some stuff system-wide
<Ken8521> yea
<nemo> ah well.
<bjsnider> Oli```, the beta driver that's in the x-updates ppa fixes that issue
<Oli```> bjsnider: Cheers! I'd been installing the nvidia driver manually but slipped behind a release (I'm on 260.19.04 vs 260.19.06) so I'll give that a try. I'll stick to the PPA now. Seems easier than reinstalling every kernel update (assuming there's a dkms script bundled in)
<Oli```> bjsnider: Hmm. What package do I actually want to install? The PPA talks about a mythical nvidia-graphics-drivers package but I can't find that.
<Oli```> Or do I have to use jockey?
<Oli```> nvidia-current!
<Ken8521> is jockey even in maverick?
<Ken8521> i thought it went away in like 9.04
<Ken8521> or at least was being phased out
<Oli```> I really just meant whatever the doobrie is that most people use to install non-free hardware drivers is. I haven't used it whatever it's called in at least a year
<bjsnider> Oli``, we use jockey to install the driver.
<Oli``> It didn't work for me. Tried to restart gdm and it just froze. Installed the latest driver directly from nvidia and it worked as expected. This might just be because I didn't do a full restart and the new kernel module wasn't loaded (understandable as I was in a live X session when I installed it). Hopefully future updates will work but it's not too much of a pain until then
<Ken8521> Oli``, well i use the hardware driver mgr... it's always worked fine.
<sunshinepants> is there a solution for enabling compiz with intel on 10.10?  looks like glx is absent after installing.. this is actually a hybrid notebook that has nvidia  and intel gpu's
<Oli``> And gtkperf is back down to 58.03
<Oli``> Thanks bjsnider
<bjsnider> Oli``, it could be because the nvidia installer is not compatible with ubuntu, which is why we package them in official ppas like x-updates so people will not go out and pooch their systems by using the .run files
<noeljb> bjsnider, does x-updates replace the vdpau ppa for nvidia updates now?
<Oli``> bjsnider: I've been using them long before a PPA for them existed. Just a habit I got into as well as building my own kernels. Makes me feel geeky deep inside.
<bjsnider> noeljb, for driver updates since lucid, it does
<noeljb> bjsnider, good to know.
<bjsnider> installing kernels does not destroy mesa files like the nvidia installer does. and nvidia recommends using distribution installers instead of their own
<GA_Bull> so... Dropbox for Linux... much better than Dropbox for windows...
<GA_Bull> or am I the only dropbox user here?
<androidbruce|lap> GA_Bull, im with you
<androidbruce|lap> i love Dropbox
<GA_Bull> And it seems to be running fantastically on 10.10
<androidbruce|lap> i also love UbuntuOne
<androidbruce|lap> GA_Bull, runs well
<androidbruce|lap> but the repos were borked
<Ken8521> what is dropbox?
<Ken8521> !info dropbox
<androidbruce|lap> Ken8521, dropbox.com
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in maverick
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<Ken8521> i don't do online file backup
<androidbruce|lap> Ken8521, its great for collaboration or working on multiple machines
<GA_Bull> Ken, essentially, an online server to store files and such, however it connects in to your file folder. so it's essentially seamless integreation with your OS.
<GA_Bull> and yea. I have it on all my comps and my phone so I always have my important files on every machine.
<androidbruce|lap> GA_Bull, indeed Android Dropbox client is nice
<GA_Bull> and collaboration is great with it cause it's so easy to get a public link.
<androidbruce|lap> GA_Bull, yup
<GA_Bull> I have blackberry, the application is pretty lacking, to the point that i just uninstalled it...
<GA_Bull> I just use the mobile site.
<androidbruce|lap> oh man im sorry, we need to get you an android device
<GA_Bull> I want one, i'm just broke as crap :(
<GA_Bull> Now if you happen to be looking to give one away, i'll take one :P
<androidbruce|lap> GA_Bull, yeah what carrier?
<GA_Bull> Verizon Wireless.
<androidbruce|lap> ok, I bet i can get you a Droid1 for about 100-150
<GA_Bull> hmm, maybeeee... pull up a private chat.
<GA_Bull> ifn ya don't mind... don't wanna fill this board with unrelated stuff.
<GA_Bull> Anybody know how to Remove a Desktop Running Environment on 10.10.
<robin0800> GA_Bull: use system monitor
<GA_Bull> robin0800, wow, didn't even think to check there. Thanks!
<GA_Bull> robin0800, wait, how do I remove one from system mointor?
<GA_Bull> It's not really a process, I just downloaded unity on top of 10.10 so I could select between them, and I want to get rid of unity all together.
<robin0800> GA_Bull: use ubuntu software centre then
<GA_Bull> Hmm, i'll try, I installed it through Terminal... so i'll see if it's there.
<robin0800> GA_Bull: it will be
<GA_Bull> ok.
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, since upgrading my volume icon has disappeared from my tray -- any ideas how to get it back?
<GA_Bull> BlaDe^ you can reset the panels to default and it will be there
<GA_Bull> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<GA_Bull> BlaDe^ i've had that problem recently.
<robin0800> GA_Bull: terminal uses apt so does the software centre and synaptic package manager as well
<BlaDe^> I see, thanks
<GA_Bull> np.
<BlaDe^> yup it's back. thanks
<GA_Bull> robin0800, yea, just didn't think bout that...
<GA_Bull> BlaDe^, np.
<GA_Bull> robin0800, thanks.
<GA_Bull> I'm off... just updated, now restarting...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Somehow grub died on one of my machines...  just a flashign cursor.. its not been updated in like a week+ booted it today. No Grub.  Since it aparently happened a week or so ago (update wise) its proberly not worth bug reporting is it?  Anyone else seen/heard of similer issues lately?
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: you mean no grub or no grub menu ?
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: it may be bug 641259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641259 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) "grub does not appear to load after maverick post-beta install" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641259
<Dr_Willis> it dosent go to the grub menu. stops at a _ flashing. I booted a live cd. and chrooted/reinstalled grub. and it still did it..
<Dr_Willis> I dident 'update' however.. i just chrooted in and reinstalled grub.
<Dr_Willis> Guess i can chroot in and apt-get update/upgrade..
<Dr_Willis> but its just a laptop. that  i was testing it on. I may just wait and do a clean reinstall when its released.
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: the comments on the bug report are not very optimistic on the chances to get it fixed in time for the final release...
<Dr_Willis> well it was working on this system fine for ages.. i then update/upgraded one day.. shut down.. then dident sart it back up till like a week later.
<uvacav> any have issues with Atheros AR9285 wireless? My wireless runs slow (like a few kb/sec). I tried installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic but didnt help
<Dr_Willis> night all...
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: this matches the date of the report, September 17th, doesn't it ?
<GA_Bull> Random question of the hour for yall... favorite compression tool?
<GA_Bull> (I ask because I want a new one.
<GA_Bull> )
<domedagen> Anyone in here wants a HoN trail for the native client?
<domedagen> Nope
<domedagen> I'll try regular ubuntu then
<Ken8521> compression tool?
<Ken8521> never really needed one
<Ken8521> uvacav, maybe try using ndiswrapper?
<GA_Bull> Ken8521, I'm thinkin I'm just gonna stick to 7zip, it was my compression tool when I was running windows...
<GA_Bull> Works well.
<Ken8521> for some reason, my headphones aren't working
<Ken8521> i thought ti was my earbuds, but just checked them, and thats not it.
<uvacav> Ken8521: yeah thanks what i was about to work on, thanks for the suggestion
<Ken8521> !bug 650863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 650863 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "10.10 headphone jack does not work" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650863
<Ken8521> i guess i'll try the fix...lol
<Ken8521> brb, gonna see if that worked
<Ken8521> well, that didn't work
<Ken8521> !headphone
<Ken8521> hmm
<GA_Bull> !audioout
<GA_Bull> welp... nothing there either. haha
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> i can't understand what would be causing this.
<GA_Bull> just drivers screwed up probably.
<GA_Bull> I had that problem with ubuntu 8.
<Ken8521> the sound works fine on the internal speakers, when i plug in headphones... internal speakers go off(so it detects it) but nothing comes through the earbud.
<GA_Bull> Have you updated recently?
<Ken8521> just about 5min ago
<Ken8521> lol
<GA_Bull> that may be it. lol.
<GA_Bull> now i'm nervous my headphones aren't gonna work. I just updated too.
<Ken8521> no, mine haven't worked since yesterday.. i thought it was my headphones that were bad, cuz my kitten got ahold of them...
<Ken8521> so i switched to a new pair today, and still no joy
<GA_Bull> :/
<GA_Bull> hmm.
<Ken8521> on another note.. anybod ever tried kitty burger? tastes like chicken
<intrader_> Noticed that .sh files are not executable as they were in 10.04; also pharo.sh does nothing - should start pharo's vm, etc.
<intrader_> I have made pharo.sh executable in the properties.
<yofel> intrader_: where is the .sh? it needs the executable bit set
<intrader_> yofel, good to see you here - the .sh is in my /home/Projects/Smalltalk/Pharo folder which I copied from back up (from 10.04)
<yofel> ah, it might have lost the executable bit during the copy then
<intrader_> yofel, yes - however it does nothing - just disappears; should start pharo (a Smalltalk variant)
<Ken8521> allr ight fellas, i'm gonna play some urban terror..
<Ken8521> back in a bit.
<intrader_> yofel, is loosing the executable during copy normal, or is it something new in 10.10
<yofel> intrader_: afaik it should keep it, but it did happen to me a few times
<intrader_> yofel, and how did my nick gain '_' at end?
<yofel> intrader_: you are there twice in this channel, as intrader_ and intrader, so the client choose intrader_ as intrader was already used
<intrader_> yofel, yesterday I did not notice; used by whom?
<yofel> intrader_: use '/whois intrader' and check the server tab
<yofel> from what I see, used by you
<yofel> got a client idling around somewhere else?
<intrader_> yofel, how did you find out. and not that I know. However, the XChat of 10.04 may have left it around. I will restart that and clean up.
<yofel> intrader_: I compared the /whois output of both nicks, and they  have the same host (intrader!~intrader@cpe-98-154-214-192.socal.res.rr.com)
<intrader_> yofel, thanks - as to the pharo.sh, is maverick the problem?
<yofel> can't say, depends what the script does, maybe some other file is missing the executable bit too, does running the script in a terminal give an error?
<intrader_> yofel, It looks like it has set Pharo.sh to uppercase - but it still says 'Pharo.sh: command not found'
<yofel> is there a Pharo.sh somewhere?
<yofel> filenames are case sensitive, so pharo.sh != Pharo.sh
<intrader_> yofel, in the proper folder
<yofel> odd
<intrader_> yofel, from which I issue command - I have cd to the folder
<yofel> and it calls the Pharo.sh properly and doesn't assume it's in the PATH?
<intrader_> yofel, does it mean anything that file name is in green in terminal ls output?
<yofel> it has the executable bit
<intrader_> yofel, does it mean anything that file name is in green in terminal ls output; has three x's for all groups.
<yofel> 'x' is the eXecutable bit, first is the owner, then the group, and then others
<yofel> and files that are executable are shown green  in the colored ls output
<intrader_> yofel, I will pastebin Pharo.sh http://paste.ubuntu.com/502777/
<intrader> yofel, I quit the other XChar session - I am still here
<yofel> good, just wanted to ask that :P
<yofel> how are you calling the file btw.? If you are in the folder you have to call it with './Pharo.sh' or with the full path if it's not in $PATH
<intrader> I simply 'Open' the file; or in the termnal, I type Pharo.sh
<yofel> then try './Pharo.sh'
 * yofel tries to understand why they use 'APP=`dirname $0`' o.O
<intrader> yofel, I guess that says to set $APP to the current folder
<yofel> does 'Contents/Linux686/squeak' have executable permissions
<yofel> right, was confused as I tried it in the terminal, but it only makes sense in scripts
<intrader> yofel, the executable bit is off in squeak within Linux686 - I think that this is regression for 10.10
<yofel> I would blame the copy, however that happened
<intrader> yofel, I did the copy from the context menu of the folder I had the pharo in.
<yofel> ah, no idea how nautilus handels copies, but it should preserve permissions..
<intrader> yofel, I will startup the backup and see what's the problem
<intrader> yofel, the Pharo.sh does not have the executable bit in the backup - neither does squeak have it. It must have been 10.04 when I backed up.
<intrader> yofel, I did the backup by copy and paste in the 10.04
<yofel> probably messed up then, don't ask me why that happened though
<intrader> yofel, I don't think that it is the 10.10
<yofel> if the backup is missing the permissions, then it's defenitely not maverick
<intrader> yofel, right you are
<shcherbak> what font is used for new ubuntu?
<Pici> shcherbak: Check the topic
<shcherbak> Pici, and?
<Pici> shcherbak: It specifically mentions the font.
<intrader> yofel, I checked in a thumbdrive - the executable bit is not on on either Pharo.sh or squeak. Notice that is uses the command EXEC to execute it.
<intrader> yofel, I will boot up another laptop with 9.04 and see whether the version on the thumbdrive works
<intrader> yofel, on 9.04, the context menu offers 'Open' as if Pharo.sh was executable. This is definitely different in 10.10. The pharo IDE starts normally on the 9.04 box.
<yofel> you're not using a FAT formatted usb stick by chance?
<intrader> yofel, perhaps in both the thumdrive and the NDAS backup, why?
<shcherbak> Pici, have asked for name of font used in new ubuntu logo, one name of one file, do not need to read whole dev and designg papers
<Pici> shcherbak: I'm sorry, most people ask what it is and then where they can get it.
<yofel> because the default vfat mount options have changed in gnome (more specific: 'showexec' was added) - now only .EXE .BAT and .COM are executable, other's are not
<yofel> isn't there a 'ttf-ubuntu-font-family' package in the archive now? (not sure what it contains though)
<intrader> yofel, and also .sh files - shell files will not work!
<yofel> intrader: well, the reason Is probably that .sh isn't a windows executable format, we had complaints about shell, pyhton, perl, whatever scripts not working anymore
<yofel> you can open a textfile without being asked if you want to execute it in nautilus now though
<intrader> yofel, why would they want to have .EXE, .BAT, and .COM files as executable? Terrible security problems!
<yofel> erm... those files are *supposed* to be executable??
<yofel> fat is a windows filesystem, so there's nothing wrong with it behaving like on windows IMHO
<intrader> yofel, no they should not. I could construct a .COM or .EXE that would execute in linux!
<yofel> well, take it up with the person that did the change in udisks
<intrader> yofel, as to .BAT files, they should be innocuous as there is no interpreter for them.
<yofel> or the person that wrote the 'showexec' mount option for vfat
 * yofel goes to look if anyone bothered to file a bug about that...
<intrader> yofel, thanks - this could be major. It should not be part of mount however.
<yofel> well, the mount option is part of mount, the setting that the mount option is used is part of udisks
<intrader> yofel, the Iranians are having a hey day with the thumdrive with the worm. We would have them in linux, if this behavior goes forward
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, I have this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/610440?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 610440 in linux (Ubuntu) "ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout after Kernel Upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> haha
<BlaDe^> it was also an issue on 10.04, i was hoping a kernel upgrade would fix it. but it didn't
<yofel> can't find anything on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks except bug 561479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561479 in udisks (Ubuntu) "Windows executable on unwritable removable media cannot execute with Wine due to lack of executable bit" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561479
<yofel> intrader: the change was a fix for bug 14335 by the way
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 14335 in udisks (Ubuntu) "nautilus wants to execute all text files on vfat and ntfs drives" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14335
<intrader> yofel, extreme! BAD IDEA. Security problems.
<yofel> well, I'm in no position to complain, IMHO it's better than before, as until now *ALL* files on vfat/ntfs were executable
<yofel> s/complain/change it/
<intrader> yofel, that is extreme - I see why it would be a problem. But .COM, .EXE are exeptions -weird!
<yofel> well, feel free to file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug udisks' and flag the bug as a security vulnerability
<intrader> yofel, but the behavior with shell files, is definitely not Ok either
<yofel> *that* would be a bug in the mount option
<intrader> yofel, I am not mounting anything. I am executing a .sh file
<yofel> yes, but you first have to mount the drive to execute the file :P
<intrader> yofel, sorry, I don't follow. If I create an .sh file with vi and store it, then behavior of 9.04 and 10.04 would be to offer the context menu to execute it
<intrader> yofel, whereas in 10.10 you have to set the execute bit.
<yofel> if you store it on a *FAT* drive yes, not if you store it on a linux filesystem (at least if I remember correctly)
<intrader> yofel, not on a fat drive - on the ext4 where 10.10 resides
<yofel> can't remember how nautilus does it then, dolphin never has a 'Execute' entry in the context menu
<yofel> anyone with gnome that could check that?
<intrader> yofel, 9.04 and 10.04 both offer the 'Open' in the context menu. Then a dialog pops up asking whether to execute the sh file.
<intrader> yofel, you mentioned all kind of problems with interpreted shell programs (perl, python,etc,)
<intrader> yofel, 'bash' of course
<yofel> well, dolhin doesn't have an 'open' entry, it will run or open the file in an editor depending on the executable bit, I remeber nautilus asking that question though
<yofel> and the behaviour shouldn't have changed for linux filesystems, but as soon as a file comes in contact with fat/ntfs you suffer from showexec
<intrader> yofel, what is dollhin ? I assure that 9.04 and 10.04 both worked OK.
<yofel> default file manager in KDE
<yofel> I don't have gnome installed here
<intrader> yofel, by the way, I just booted openSolaris and it works ok from the thumbdrive - and from local file.
<yofel> well, the udisks change is probably ubuntu only, and I really don't know if anything has changed for local files, I don't think so, but I haven't used gnome recently
<intrader> yofel, openSolaris runs gnome.
<yofel> erm, please note that the change has *nothing* to do with gnome, gnome just uses udisks to mount the drive now and usdisks uses showexec
<yofel> meh, typo festival -.-
<intrader> yofel, if you recall the script for pharo uses the exec command to force squeak into execution irregardless of whether it has the executable bit or not!
<intrader> yofel, if you excuse  me I need to join my wife for lunch
<yofel> sure, but exec fails here if the executable bit is not set
<yofel> yofel@yofel-thinkpad tmp $ exec Pharo.sh
<yofel> bash: exec: Pharo.sh: not found
<yofel> yofel@yofel-thinkpad tmp $ exec ./Pharo.sh
<yofel> bash: /home/yofel/tmp/Pharo.sh: Permission denied
<yofel> bash: exec: /home/yofel/tmp/Pharo.sh: cannot execute: Permission denied
<yofel> and for the file:
<yofel> 22718981 4.0K -rw-r--r--  1 yofel     yofel      221 2010-09-29 20:43 Pharo.sh
<yofel> well, that was the bash exec error message, dash (sh) says just: exec: 1: ./Pharo.sh: Permission denied
 * yofel goes back to project-neon packaging
<bjsnider> what is project-neon
<yofel> KDE and amarok daily builds
<yofel> https://edge.launchpad.net/project-neon
<bjsnider> kde? ugh
<yofel> the project was abandoned a while ago, and we're resurrecting it with launchpad recipes
<bjsnider> didn't amarok screw the pooch awhile back with their version 2 release?
<yofel> well, people are still using it (not me though) we have 2.3.2
<bjsnider> you're not using version 2?
<MasterOfDisaster> hi, do-release-upgrade doesn't upgrade to maverick: http://pastebin.com/A375RH6m - I have no idea what apt complains about.
<yofel> bjsnider: I'm not using amarok
<bjsnider> why are you involved in a project to ... hold that thought
<bjsnider> MasterOfDisaster, that is not an apt error message
<bjsnider> yofel, why are you involved in a project to create daily builds of software you don't use?
<yofel> I do use KDE, just not amarok
<ChogyDan> MasterOfDisaster: are you also gpmidi_wrk?
<MasterOfDisaster> link mixup: http://pastebin.com/QwzPCZbf
<MasterOfDisaster> ChogyDan: nope
<ChogyDan> ok, nm  :)
<bjsnider> MasterOfDisaster, using an ppas?
<yofel> MasterOfDisaster: try 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<yofel> oh wait, you're root..
<bjsnider> or sudo update-manager -d
<MasterOfDisaster> bjsnider: yes, but shouldn't it list which packages it has problems with?
<bjsnider> MasterOfDisaster, using any xorg/mesa related ppas?
<intrader> Context menu no longer offers 'Open' for .sh files
<MasterOfDisaster> bjsnider: yes
<bjsnider> purge them using ppa-purge
<MasterOfDisaster> bjsnider: thank you, will do that.
<MasterOfDisaster> bjsnider: seems to work now, thanks again.
<bjsnider> np
<intrader> Context menu no longer offers 'Open' for .sh files
<intrader> If I set the executable bit on the .sh file, it does offer the 'Open' context menu entry.
<BUGabundo> evening
<intrader> Note that the .sh file contains (http://paste.ubuntu.com/502777/) - the squeak does not have the execute bit either, but the exec command takes care of it in 9.04 and 10.04
<intrader> Folks, every file that has '#!' must be offered in the context menu and open - otherwise all kints of bash, perl, python, etc will not work
<yofel> same yes and no like for .exe - it should have the executable bit set if you're supposed to execute it
<yofel> this is of course not really doable on fat/ntfs :S
<androidbruce|lap> everyone's 10.10 running well?
<intrader> yofel, but in most cases the execute bit will not be on in script files - nothing to do with fat/ntfs!
<intrader> androidbruce, yes but I have an issue with shell files (those with '#!')
<yofel> androidbruce|lap: more or less, my desktop and thinkpad work fine, my eeePC get's hard freezes sometime after suspend recently
<yofel> can't really find out why..
<androidbruce|lap> yofel, what version are you running on the netbook?
<androidbruce|lap> er eepc
<ppl8x> hello, is multitouch not avaible on the new beata? its not workin on mine samsung n210
<yofel> kubuntu maverick on an eeePC 1000H
<intrader> androidbruce|lap, what does the '|lap' mean?
<androidbruce|lap> yofel, why not try ubuntu or a diff desktop environment?
<androidbruce|lap> intrader, im on my laptop and not my desktop
<yofel> the kernel locking up shouldn't have anything to do with the desktop environment
<intrader> androidbruce|lap, oh
<androidbruce|lap> yofel, ohh is the kernel locking?
<androidbruce|lap> i was thinking in terms of performance
<yofel> yes, it locks up completely, not even sysrq works anymore, need to reset by power button
<androidbruce|lap> yofel, tried running logs?
<intrader> androidbruce|lap, seems a little slower - specially displaying the icons in menus
<yofel> well, I did check the logs, but I can't find anything. It seems to lock up before it has the chance to write any error to the disk
<ppl8x> hello, is multitouch touchpad not avaible on the new beata? its not workin on mine samsung n210
<androidbruce|lap> im using the beta on my dell inspiron 1501 and the two finger scroll works
<ppl8x> *beta
<ppl8x> hmm
<androidbruce|lap> but that's not multitouch i guess
<intrader> Folks, every file that has '#!' must be offered in the context menu and open - otherwise all kinds of bash, perl, python, etc will not work.
<UndiFineD> nautilus: depends on: readline
<yofel> intrader: we can't do anything about that, file a bug against nautilus if you want to reach the developers, you can file it at bugszilla.gnome.org too if you want to talk to the developers directly
<yofel> erm, bugzilla.gnome.org
<intrader> yofel, what is nautilus?
<yofel> erm, the gnome file manager?
<yofel> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1138 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<yofel> intrader: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage gives instructions on how to find the packagename for the application you're using
<intrader> yofel, thanks - I thought we could discuss incorrect behavior of 10.10 here - by the way, can I boot 10.10 in kde?
<yofel> you can, either use kubuntu or install kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> (or kde-standard / -full)
<intrader> yofel, I try to see if the pharo.sh file executes properly
<yofel> it *should* not mess anything up...
<yofel> intrader: is the squid file marked as executable?
<yofel> exec can't execute files that aren't marked as executable
<intrader> I have noticed that the last update to 10.04 caused the properties of the Pharo.sh file to show up with a dash in the checkmark for executable. Once I set the executable bit, pharo starts normally
<intrader> On 10.10, pharo does not start when executed via Pharo.sh event if squeak is set to executable.
<svu> is anybody able to tell me how to debug GLib-GIO-ERROR?
<svu> about missing schema
<intrader> Anybody, how can I start 10.10 in KDE mode - the menu for selection no longer offered during login
<yofel> intrader: haven't use gdm in a while, but iirc it becomes available once you have input your user name
<intrader> yofel, Oh, I notice - however, it only offers 'Recovry Console, Ubuntu Desktop Edition, User defined session.
<yofel> hm, then it's missing the xsession config file, no idea which package it is part of though
<yofel> if you want to test dolphin you can just start that from within gnome though
<intrader> yofel, I tried 'Ubuntu Desktop Edition', and except for bad fonts, same behavior of the shell file. No go.
<intrader> yofel, how do I start dolphin (is that KDE)?
<yofel> well, dolphin is KDEs file manager, which is what you wanted to try I guess, it should be in the applications menu, or press alt+f2 and run 'dolphin'
<intrader> yofel, I see that the login reverts back to the Desktop Edition without offering me the option of running 'full Gnome'
<yofel> I have no idea what's the difference between 'ubuntu desktop edition' and full gnome, so can't help you, as the ubuntu desktop edition uses gnome
<intrader> yofel, dolphin is not a command 'Could no open location 'file:///home/intrader/dolphin' No such file or directory - out of luck I quess
<yofel> why the hell does it want to run /home/intrader/dolphin o.O?
<yofel> dolphin is /usr/bin/dolphin
<intrader> yofel, no idea - /usr/bin/dophin - no such file or directory.
<yofel> dolphin, not dophin, and did you really install kde properly? is the 'dolphin' package installed?
<yofel> (maybe it would be easier if you would just test a kubuntu live disk)
<yofel> less chances of messing something up
<intrader> yofel, I am typing dolphin - I did not install kde explicitly
<intrader> yofel, should I install it?
<yofel> well, as dolphin is part of kde it's not installed in  ubuntu by default, you could either install it, or install kubuntu by installing 'kubuntu-desktop' or just get a kubuntu live disk
<yofel> intrader: what was it that you wanted to test again?
<intrader> yofel, to see the behavior assumed of kde in respect to shell files.
<Ken8521> i really want my speaker jack to work
<yofel> oh that, very simple: if executable: run it, if not executable: open in kwrite
<Ken8521> i don't like using the internal speaker cuz i'm usually up late at night and don't want to disturb others.
<yofel> and that's how it's supposed to work
<intrader> yofel, the problem is with the behavior of 10.10 vs. shell files that -do not- have the executable bit on. In 9.04 and OpenSolaris as well as suse, mandriva, a shell file is executable if it identifies a shell in the '#!' command on the first line
<yofel> oh? I guess I never noticed that
<Malkavian_> using kubuntu maverick beta, last updates; sudo apt-get upgrade says something about the package kubuntu-desktop being kept back; what does this mean?
<yofel> Malkavian_: dependency conflict, let me try here
<yofel> Malkavian_: hm, works fine here, and looking at the latest changes, it should install fine as long as 'plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text', 'ubuntu-extras-keyring' and 'ttf-ubuntu-font-family' are available on your system
<yofel_> Malkavian_: hm, works fine here, and looking at the latest changes, it should install fine as long as 'plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text', 'ubuntu-extras-keyring' and 'ttf-ubuntu-font-family' are available on your system
<yofel_> ah wait, apt-get upgrade refuses to install new packages
<yofel_> use dist-upgrade
<Malkavian_> yofel: thanks, dist-upgrade wants to install plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text ttf-ubuntu-font-family ubuntu-extras-keyring
<Malkavian_> I'll try this, thanks
<intrader> yofel, I am not able to get back to my Gnome session - I have lost all the bookmarks in firefox, etc.
<yofel> intrader: I don't get how that would happen, every time I tried to install kubunt on gnome it worked fine
<intrader> yofel, I had Xmarks addon, and it is gone from firefox. The options for environment selection does not allow me to go back to 'standard gnome'
<Ken8521> what are the freaking odds.. my original pair of headphones went bad, and i thought it was because my kitten got a hold of them... so after feasting on kitty burgers, i got some new earbuds, and they didn't work either.. "Gotta be Ubuntu..." so just for fun, I popped them on my PC, and it didn't work either... So i took some phones from my Zune, that I KNOW work, and voila.. my headphones work now..lol
<Ken8521> feel kinda bad for the kitten now.
<intrader> yofel, I had to reinstall the add-on to firefox. Something not correct with running the alternatives
<Malkavian_> yofel: I just did a dist-upgrade, restarted the sistem and tried again apt-get upgrade; it still sais that kubuntu-desktop  has been kept back
<yofel> Malkavian_: yes, because 'upgrade' doesn't install new packages but only upgrades existing ones, use 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Malkavian_> dist-upgrade also keeps back this package
<yofel> that's odd..
<Malkavian_> yes...
<Malkavian_> as I said, this is a fresh install
<Malkavian_> no upgrade from jaunty
<Ken8521> Malkavian_, well, an upgrade to 10.10 from Jaunty would be a bad idea anyway
<Ken8521> Malkavian_, if the package is being held back, there's a reason... i wouldn't worry about it.
<Malkavian_> because of intel graphic cards?
<Ken8521> what does intel graphics cards have to do w/ it?
<Malkavian_> :-) enabling visual effects on kde make the system behave very strange
<Ken8521> Malkavian_, well, that i don't know about.. i hate KDE, and I don't use desktop effects
<Malkavian_> like when I write something in a text box or a chat window, sometimes I have to move the window in order to see my text
<Malkavian_> they like broke kwin, but I hope it will be fixed before final release
<Malkavian_> I love kde
 * yofel had kde compositing issues with intel, but that was fixed by the new mesa upload
<yofel> 945GME
 * Malkavian_ doesnt have any idea about mesa 
<yofel> open source OpenGL libs
<Malkavian_> GM965/GL960
<Ken8521> Malkavian_, thats the chipset i have....
<Malkavian_> yes, but you hate kde, so..
<Ken8521> :)
<Malkavian_> i hate gnome with its big buttons
<Malkavian_> :-)
<Malkavian_> anyway, the kubuntu-desktop package is no problem, just wanted to ask if anyone know something about it
<intrader> All, context menu of shell scripts does not offer 'Open' in 10.10. It does so in 9.04. In 10.10 shells scripts must be flagged as executable before the 'Open' context menu appears.
<nemo> aaaargh. mount.cifs no longer works setuid :( :(
<nemo> crap
<nemo> this means I need to put pointless entries in fstab
<nemo> a lot of 'em
<syke> hi
<syke> I just upgraded my Dell Precision T3500 workstation to 10.10 from 10.04
<syke> but the 10.10 kernel panics on boot, so I had to use the 10.04 kernel
<syke> and while 10.10 recognizes my non-boot drives as belonging to a RAID0 stripe, clicking on the "Go to array" link in the Disk Utility and then clicking "Start RAID Array" says there aren't enough components to start the RAID array
<syke> even though Disk utility does auto-detect the two drives as having Linux RAID partitions
<syke> using File->Create->RAID Array in the Disk Utility won't allow me to select the individual drives
<syke> any ideas on how to re-start the RAID array I had working in 10.04?
<computergeeksjw> Guest98415 is me
<computergeeksjw> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 beta and I lost the power button and username dropdown (on the top-right corner) During the upgrade process, I got a notification that because something went wrong, something was unloaded from the taskbar. I thought that it was just being weird because it was in the middle of an upgrade, so I clicked Don't Reload. Now it's gone! :( How do I get it back?
<intrader> All, context menu of shell scripts does not offer 'Open' in 10.10. It does so in 9.04. In 10.10 shells scripts must be flagged as executable before the 'Open' context menu appears. Something for developers to look into?
<kklimonda> intrader: you can always report it but it fits the overall changes so It's most likely a design decision
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-30
<computergeeksjw> acicula over at #ubuntu solver my problem: Add to panel, indicator applet
<ovrflw0x> how do i install tomcat 7 on ubuntu 10.10 pre-release?
<Ken8521> how did you install it on 10.04?
<SaRy> is tomcat 7 out yet ..
<SaRy> it is , but not Stable.
<androidbruce|lap> tomcat is for apache right?
<SaRy> Right.
<SaRy> guys , look here http://bit.ly/9WHoli
<Typh> Ok, so I installed meerkat on monday, but it doesn't seem to have installed a bootloader. I can boot if I use the installer usb stick, but not without it. Tips? :)
<Ken8521> Typh, is it a single boot, or dual boot machine?
<Typh> single boot
<Ken8521> what is it doing when it "doesn't boot"
<Ken8521> becasue grub doesn't show on a single boot machine
<Ken8521> i guess my point is, are you letting it set a second, befoer turning it off because you're not seeing grub?
<Typh> Blank screen, blinking cursor. Nothing terribly useful.
<SaRy> ovrflw0x, http://bit.ly/a9FOii ,
<Ken8521> ok... again, how long are you letting it set?
<Typh> And yeah, I've let it sit for quite a while
<Typh> 15 minutes at the longest, I would guess
<Ken8521> well, 15min, it should've booted
<Typh> hrm
<StrontiumDog> Hi, I installed 10.10 from alternate install from USB.  Everything seemed to go fine.  But it boots to a command line, not the gui, and does not start the network.  How do I fix??
<StrontiumDog> I can find no posts on this anywhere
<StrontiumDog> This is a brand new PC and a total clean install to HDD
<StrontiumDog> or even what should i look for that could be causing the problem.  I thougt it might be stuck in the wrong runlevel but ubuntu doesnt seem to have the concept of runlevel except for compatability purposes
<StrontiumDog> SaRy, i looked at the post you pointed me to, I am not sure what WUBI is but I dont think I am using it, this is a clean install to a HDD
<StrontiumDog> I think my problems with X are symptomatic of my overall problem where it wont boot into X and wont start the network
<StrontiumDog> and now i am getting rampant "Sorry, Ubuntu One closed unexpectedly" errors
<yofel> StrontiumDog: you used the desktop alternate image right?
<yofel> StrontiumDog: and what does 'initctl status gdm' tell you?
<yofel> about runlevels, upstart doesn't really use them anymore right, for everything else: the default is 2 and 2 - 5 are all the same
<kandinski> I have a working Ubuntu Maverick install that's terminal-only. I installed ubuntu-gnome and nvidia-current with all the dependencies and then did a sudo nvidia-xconfig, but when I try to sudo startx it says it can't find the nvidia module, what do I need to do next?
<kandinski> the error itself is "Failed to load module 'nvidia'" and then "No drivers available"
<bjsnider> kandinski, dkms status
<StrontiumDog> yofel, the iso was: ubuntu-10.10-beta-alternate-amd64.iso
<kandinski> bjsnider: thanks
<kandinski> I am rebooting now
<kandinski> another problem is that it crashes randomly
<kandinski> (not under Windows, so not a hardware pboblem)
<bjsnider> i need to know what that command says
<yofel> StrontiumDog: ok, what does 'sudo service gdm restart' do?
<kandinski> bjsnider: yeah, I meant that as an excuse for not reporting back: it's rebooting...
<StrontiumDog> yofel, initctl status gdm says "initctl: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<kandinski> nvidia-current, 256.3, 2.6.35-22-generic, x86-64, installed
<yofel> ok... and what does restarting gdm do? if anything
<bjsnider> kandinski, and now uname -r
<StrontiumDog> yofel, sudo service gdm restart says "restart: Unknown instance:"
<yofel> StrontiumDog: and 'sudo service gdm start' ?
<StrontiumDog> yofel "gdm start/running, process 24232"
<yofel> StrontiumDog: and is X now running? or still nothing?
<yofel> any error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<kandinski> bjsnider: bingo. it says 2.6.35-19-generic, so a different kernel
<cozziemoto> small thing...noticed  kpat animation is slowed way down from lucids version...who would i speak to about this?
<cozziemoto> which developer?
<bjsnider> evidently so
<bjsnider> for som reason you're booting an older kernel
<kandinski> bjsnider: thanks, how should I go from now?
<StrontiumDog> yofel, I ran X manually with startx before, I can startx no problem, but things crash and generally misbehave.  I will shut it down and see if start gdm does what it should.
<bjsnider> kandinski, check your grub list to make sure that kernel is there
<yofel> StrontiumDog: how are you trying to connect to the network? wireless or wired?
<StrontiumDog> wired network.  I can force a connection using ifconfig and route add default... but it doesnt come up automatically
<kandinski> bjsnider: thanks, will do
<rmrfslash> What's the story with hybrid graphics support in 10.10 (or I suppose in Linux in general). I read about some vga-switcheroo utility but not so sure if it is expected to make the cut.
<yofel> StrontiumDog: odd, did you install updates? the beta is quite old
<rmrfslash> any insights?
<bjsnider> kandinski, check cat /boot/grub/*.cfg and if the -22 kernel isn't there run sudo update-grub
<StrontiumDog> yes i did sudo apt-get update and then upgrade and then dist-upgrade and then update again and so on
<Artemis3> argh, when booting i'm getting stuck at "Checking battery state [ OK ]" any ideas?
<kandinski> bjsnider: update-grub was not installed
<kandinski> and can't find an insall candidate
<yofel> StrontiumDog: then I don't know what goes wrong, you could remove 'quiet splash' from the kernel grub line and add --verbose to get upstart to tell you what it does during boot
<yofel> kandinski: update-grub is part of 'grub-pc'
<yofel> and this *should* be installed
<kandinski> yofel: I guess it should, but it wasn't. Thanks for the tip, installing now
<StrontiumDog> yofel, thanks for the tip will try it out
<kandinski> bjsnider and yofel, thanks, it's booting now into X, no problem
<bjsnider> upgrade must have become borked
<DanaG> Oooh, ubuntu font is nice.
<DanaG> It's a bit thin, though.  Really thin strokes.
<DanaG> At least in Thunderbird, that is.
<kandinski> bjsnider: I get a lot of crashes, so maybe grub-pc fell through the cracks
<bjsnider> maybe a lot of things did
<bjsnider> is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<bjsnider> DanaG, only flaw is no monospace version for 6 months
<kandinski> bjsnider: it is after I installed ubuntu-gnome
<DanaG> It's also really thin compared to most desktop fonts.
<DanaG> It's starting to grow on me, though.
<bjsnider> it's designed for use at small sizes
<bjsnider> but it looks good big too
<yofel> looks nice IMO, takes a bit getting used to when looking at launchpad now though ^^
<GA_Bull> I can't remember how to make applications run at start...
<kandinski> new ubuntu font looks a bit like Dax
<kandinski> don't see myself using it for copy, but for headlines
<kandinski> what do you think?
<lunks> Is there anything similar to rainlendar for Gnome?
<StrontiumDog> yofel, these are the thing --verbose threw up which look suspicious: "init:ureadahead-other main process (1052) terminated with status 4" "init: dbus pre-start process (1053) terminated with status 1"
<StrontiumDog> googling now
<yofel> first one is ok, 4 is not an error
<yofel> and the dbus pre-start script is only 3 commands:
<yofel>    mkdir -p /var/run/dbus
<yofel>     chown messagebus:messagebus /var/run/dbus
<yofel>     exec dbus-uuidgen --ensure
<yofel> StrontiumDog: can you running them and see which one fails?
<StrontiumDog> yofel: doing that now
<StrontiumDog> yofel: Last line reports "UUID file '/var/lib/dbus/machine-id' should contain a hex string of length 32, not length 0 with no other text"
<aroman> Realistically, what is the difference between the RC tomorrow and the GM? Any reason I SHOULDN'T install it on my desktop?
<yofel> gm?
<yofel> if you mean todays daily build: no difference
<yofel> well, almost, todays daily builds are the candidate images for the RC, if no grave issues are found they'll be released
<yofel> StrontiumDog: what does the file have for you?  or does it even exist
<StrontiumDog> machine-id exists but is empty
<yofel> as I understand the manpage, dbus-uuidgen --ensure should create the file with a sane UUID if it's missing
<yofel> odd
<StrontiumDog> I have a machine-id.at4HwEMP file and it has a 32 digit hex string in it
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> can you delete both files and try 'sudo start dbus' ?
<yofel> and see if the file has a correct UUID after that
<aroman> yofel, GM = gold master = final
<StrontiumDog> yofel, after i started dbus my screen went blank and the hard drive churned a bit.  I will reboot cause at the moment I am flying blind.
<DanaG> hmm, that new ubuntu font...
<DanaG> the 'l' looks underlined!
<yofel> it does? looks fine here, well, it's barely recognisable as an l since it's so thin
<aroman> Is anyone here using the very-latest build of Maverick?
<yofel> well, everyone here should have all updates installed, why?
<aroman> wondering if there's any outstanding bugs.. I'm not sure where to find a running buglist.
<GA_Bull> well, there are lots of bugs...
<GA_Bull> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<GA_Bull> the bug list should be on there.
<aroman> erm, i know _that_. I was wondering about outstanding bugs that are known and planned to be fixed before maverick launches
<GA_Bull> Hmm... don't know how to tell ya that.
<yofel> aroman: see the list of bugs that are specifically tracked for maverick https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+bugs the list of filed bugs is a lot larger though
<GA_Bull> I haven't had any problems after these last updates...
<aroman> that's a pretty disconcerting list lol
<GA_Bull> well, except for compiz freaking out. but it's compiz... it's always done that for me.
<Blue11> i have an nvidia card (01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) but it can't find any hardware drivers.  Is there an issue with 10.10?
<aroman> tons of high bugs unresolved.
<aroman> GA_Bull, What gfx card do you have?
<yofel> iirc, the list for lucid was longer..
<yofel> Blue11: afaik the legacy drivers don't support the new xserver yet
<Blue11> yofel: thanks that saved me eons of wondering why....
<GA_Bull> aroman, not sure right now, i'm working with two recently acquired computers, and taking an algebra exam, and writing an essay right now... so couldn't really tell you off the top of my head.
<yofel> 'lspci | grep VGA' lists the gfx card
<aroman> Ah okay. If you get a chance to find out, and if you've got an ATI card, try pulling the very latest from their drivers page.. they have pretty frequent updates for linux
<DanaG> Actually, wrong on that ATI bit...
<DanaG> Maverick repos have Catalyst 10.10.
<DanaG> It's not available anywhere else.
<aroman> oh snap -- really?
<aroman> and it's not on ati.com..
<aroman> ?
<GA_Bull> hmm... well I fixed it last time, it was previously a problem with blacklisting... but that's probably been fixed by now... it's not important, I don't need compiz-config...
<GA_Bull> haha.
<aroman> :)
<StrontiumDog> yofel, that fixed it, my black screen was caused by an xorg.conf error.  xorg now fired up after boot and networking works.  I also now only have a single machine-id file and its got the required 32 character hex string in it.  Thankyou very much for your help.
<yofel> nice to hear, wonder how that happened though...
<GA_Bull> so, my netbook is now my desktop, running 10.10... seems to work well. I gave up on the stupid Unity thing... it sucked. and I don't ever use my netbook, so hooked it up to a 24" monitor and put it on my desk. problem solved.
<GA_Bull> only question now is anybody know how to keep it from blanking the screen when it's closed, when you're using an external monitor.
<Volkodav> not a whole lot of updates - looks like we are in RC mode pretty much
<Ivis> Hi can i upgrade to 10.10 alredy ?
<StrontiumDog> yofel, i dont know its how it came up fresh after a brand new install
<StrontiumDog> yofel: thank you very much I really appreciate your help.
<yofel> you're welcome
<Crankygeek> Anyone having issues installing Team Viewer in 10.10?
<yofel> Ivis: 'sudo update-manager -d' or 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' (latter to upgrade from a terminal)
<Ivis> yofel, thanks
<Crankygeek> Anyone having issues installing Team Viewer in 10.10?
<doc|home> any idea why gnome-desktop might be getting held back?
<Crankygeek> Anyone else have any problems installing Team Viewer in 10.10?
<yofel> Crankygeek: what's the package name? I can't find it in the archive
<Crankygeek> Ohh, it's from Teamviewer.com
<intrader> I am looking into inconsistencies of the manner in which 10.10 is treating shells scripts (like Pharo.sh).  I have just tried OpenSolaris, Fedora, Mandriva, ubuntu 9.04 and mint. They all show a context menu of 'Open' for this script file. Ubuntu 10.10 does not - Further all those distributions load the Pharo IDE without problem. When I change the property of the file to executable, then the context menu shows 'Open', but the exe
<intrader> cution does not open the IDE.
<intrader> Mint is interesting in that it forces the checkbox to set (in the properties menu)
<StrontiumDog> anyone have any idea why the bluetooth icon on my screen says bluetooth is enabled, but the bluetooth preferences dialog says its disabled and when i press "Turn on bluetooth" nothing happens???
<intrader> Anyone, I am looking into inconsistencies of the manner in which 10.10 is treating shells scripts (like Pharo.sh).  I have just tried OpenSolaris, Fedora, Mandriva, ubuntu 9.04 and mint. They all show a context menu of 'Open' for this script file. Ubuntu 10.10 does not - Further all those distributions load the Pharo IDE without problem. When I change the property of the file to executable, then the context menu shows 'Open', but
<intrader>  the execution does not open the IDE.
<dli> StrontiumDog, not ubuntu specific, but check: 1, bluetooth enabled in BIOS; 2, bluetooth driver loaded for kernel; 3. bluetooth started in services(init)
<kklimonda> intrader: have you reported it?
<intrader> kklimonda, no, #ubuntu-bugs want to discuss this here.
<DanaG> Hmm, that new Ubuntu font... the letter 'c' in the Firefox titlebar makes me think I have some smudges on my screen.  It has little blobs on the inside of the right two ends of the letter.
<intrader> kklimonda, trying again.
<kklimonda> intrader: it's most likely a change made by GNOME, they did the same with running "untrusted" desktop files. A problem with IDE not running most likely isn't related to that
<intrader> kklimonda, in my opinion, it is incorrect to handle script files that way. The '#!/usr/bin/sh' first line demands special treatment.
<kklimonda> intrader: only if it has a +x bit set
<kklimonda> even in terminal you can't launch script directly if it doesn't have execute bit set
<glebihan> intrader: plus I don't know about other distributions, but sh is in /bin not /usr/bin in ubuntu
<DaveWM> anybody use GRUB_CMDLINE...blah=".. with "nosplash text" as parameter on maverick ?  after doing update-rc.d -f gdm remove,  and plymouth remove,   apt-get remove gdm,    during bootup,  short before it goes to text login,  the screen still flashes a splash for a second,  display changes in some way
<StrontiumDog> dli interestingly I tried to install blueman and it installed OK, BUT it did not conflict with the standard bluetooth manager and now i have them both running.  This would seem to be a packaging problem, no?
<intrader> glebihan, sorry my mistake - I could include a pastebin to be accurate
<DaveWM> I'm trying to figure out what's doing that
<glebihan> intrader: yes could you do that ? I'd like to see the script
<intrader> kklimonda, not in any of the other mentioned distributions - they don't need the +x. If you set it then 10.10 offers the 'Open' context menu
<dli> StrontiumDog, blueman is just a GUI frontend, check your bluez installation
<intrader> glebihan, could you remind me of the pastebin url for ubuntu?
<glebihan> intrader: paste.ubuntu.com
<glebihan> DaveWM: I don't think the nosplash option is recognized, to disable the splash screen, you should just need not to set the splash option
<intrader> glebihan, done, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503006/
<glebihan> DaveWM: My GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX is empty and I don't have a splash screen
<intrader> glebihan, as mentioned I tried all those distributions with the +x not set! In the case of mint, it forces the checkbox to set.
<intrader> glebihan, miint is KDE, the rest of them use GNOME
<intrader> kklimonda, I concur with you that the problem of the pharo IDE not coming up is probably incompatible squeak (the VM for Smalltalk)
<glebihan> intrader: just a test, try replacing the content of pharo.sh by this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/503009/
<intrader> glebihan, with the contents of this of the pastebin?
<glebihan> intrader: yes
<DaveWM> glebihan : just figured it out,  it was indeed plymouth,  did mv /etc/init/plymouth* ~ to move all the plymouth conf files out,  and rebooted,  no splash ( not even a screen flicker ) on shutdown or reboot now
<glebihan> DaveWM: ok nice
<DaveWM> also,  you're right,  i changed my grub arguments to just "text"  didnt need "nosplash"  or anything else
<intrader> glebihan, 10.10 does not offer the context menu 'Open'
<kklimonda> intrader: but it's an upstream change afaics
<glebihan> intrader: it should...
<glebihan> intrader: use command-line to open the file if you can't get to do it otherwise
<intrader> glebihan, does not allow me to change the executable bit from the context properties dialog
<glebihan> intrader: that's probably because you don't have rights, do it as root
<glebihan> intrader: same thing for opening the file btw
<intrader> glebihan, I must discontinue this for the moment, my wife is calling. I have copied the pharo folder to the desktop and will do so later. thanks
<glebihan> intrader: you're welcome, don't hesitate to get back to me later if you need to
<DanaG> argh, any time I try to alt-f2 and open some thing in Pictures, which is a symlink to my ntfs partition, it tries to execute it instead of using gnome-open.
<DanaG> And any time I try to install an app in Wine from a CD, I'm screwed... you can't set +x
<kklimonda> it's a sign not to use wine ;)
<DanaG> yeah, and it thoroughly devours 100% of one CPU core when run through PulseAudio.
<glebihan> DanaG: force use of gnome-open, files on ntfs partition are considered as executable
<DanaG> Even native OpenAL apps don't do that!
<DanaG> Now, KDE can be even weirder... it'll try to "execute" a directory.
<aroman> Anyone here using 2.6.35 with a laptop?
<DanaG> Let me guess: touchpad issues?
<aroman> Nope, wondering about the async suspend/resume thing.
<DanaG> ah.
<aroman> It's in 2.6.35.. right?
<DanaG> I don't actually know what "async suspend/resume" is.
<aroman> Because that sounds like a feature that needs some hyping.. the slow suspend/resume esp. when closing the lid has always been aa annoyance for lots of people
<aroman> oh, so have you ever used Linux on a laptop?
<DanaG> I'm just not sure what you mean by "async" (asychronous), specifically.
<DanaG> I do use suspend/resume all the time.
<aroman> On a laptop?
<aroman> The idea of the async system is to speed up suspend/resume times, primarily.
<aroman> It has been in progress 2 years to my knowledge, but most versions have been brutally shot down by Linus, and I'm not exaggerating.
<aroman> I was curious to find out if it does, in fact, speed up suspend/resume times significantly
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm now interested... have to dig up a link.
<DanaG> ah, my biggest issue with suspend/resume is that fglrx leaks boatloads of memory during suspend/resume.
<aroman> Very interesting, I use fglrx on my computer, but it's an all-in-one not a laptop
<aroman> I too was very interested in the async thing.. seems like the kind of major upstram papercut ubuntu has been dying to get fixed.
<DanaG> hmm, I just tried setting "max-gart-size"... I'll see if that helps next time.
<Andre_Gondim> hi, I have seen a problem with ths sign of one mirror
<Andre_Gondim> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release
<UndiFineD> Andre_Gondim, that mirror seems all wrong
<UndiFineD> maybe it is another async issue :p
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> damned it's the RC s day and there is no legacy nvidia driver available  ...
<BlaDe^> Hi guys I'm having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/610440?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 610440 in linux (Ubuntu) "ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout after Kernel Upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<BlaDe^> had it on 10.04 and also on 10.10 -- can anyone recmomend a fix ? it's sooo difficult to do anything currently
<BlaDe^> note in 9.10 it was fine
<StrontiumDog> I have fglrx installed from standard repo for 10.10, I have virtual box ose installed from standard repo (no customisations to either of these or manually downloaded versions)  If I start VBox X crashes when I move the mouse over it.  Everytime.  I am getting a segfault.  Trace now at http://pastebin.ca/1951726
<StrontiumDog> this does not look like a problem with fglrx as it is the X server segfaulting and not the driver.
<SinusPi> Greetings. May some of you shed some light on a problem of mine? I need USB-booted Ubuntu 10.10 to not try to initialize one of the hard disks; it has (probably) unreadable partition table (or worse) and ubuntu keeps failing on some DMA reads and won't even go into X mode, stuck in the error loop. Any way I can prevent any attempts to mount it, so that I can do it manually once everything is up..?
<Hukka> Since upgrading to maverick, my rxvt "refresh rate" has gone down noticiably
<Hukka> For example new lines entering into this irssi window cause a redraw lasting maybe 0,3-0,5 seconds
<murlidhar> the rc torrents not working ?
<murlidhar> it says requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.
<murlidhar> downloaded the torrent from http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<Hukka> Hm, seems like gnome-terminal is very slow too. Even just inputting new characters
<htorque> Hukka, do you see this gnome-terminal behavior with ubuntu netbook?
<Hukka> Uh, don't know
<Hukka> I don't have any netbook remixes installed
<htorque> ah, ok
<jiohdi> is it normal to have dozens of updates a day prior to a new release?
<htorque> jiohdi, yes :-)
<jiohdi> it does seem to be making things faster at leaset
<jiohdi> least*
<Hukka> A day before?
<jiohdi> updates a day
<jiohdi> per day
<Hukka> Whops, sorry :)
<jiohdi> I did not realize it could be easily read both ways
<sinurge> i have the latest nvidia and xorg version on maverick but somehow the resolution settings just dont get saved
<zayr> how i can create new boot partition from current running ubuntu ?
<zayr> and which size ?
<htorque> sinurge, is it the the wrong resolution or the wrong refresh rate?
<sinurge> wrong refresh rate, it setting itself to 70 when it should be either 60 or on auto
<dto> hi everyone. i'm going to try out the new ubuntu beta :)
<sgh> dto: the rc is just getting release in a couple of minutes/hours
<sinurge> dto, good thing...let us know how is the experience
<sgh> I'd just wait for it to be announced in public
<zayr> is it only me or it looks very blurish ?
<sgh> and download it then because it is more up to date
<dto> sgh: the readme said release candidate
<sgh> okay
<dto> well
<dto> i'm already doing it now :)
<htorque> sinurge, bug 640807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640807 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Forces low refresh rate on CRT monitor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640807
<htorque> sinurge, if you are hit by this one, you can work around it by disabling the gconf key '/apps/gnome_settings_daemon/xrandr/turn_on_external_monitors_at_startup' for the user gdm and your user
<sinurge> thanks
<sinurge> will check and update
<jiohdi> anyone else trying unity desktop?
<mcgyver> Hey, the RC torrent doesnt work: "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker"
<budz0r> hello there, im using lenovo ideapad s10-3, and ubuntu 10.10, with latest updates, n10 familiy graphic controller, an i can't boot any kernel after 2.6.35-18-generic, kernel boots till loadin firmware, that is the point where framebuffer comes up, and then freezes
<budz0r> do anyone have same problem
<budz0r> does anyone had that kind of problem
<budz0r> blah
<LuckySMack> anyone in here have any issues with setting up dual monitors after upgrading to 10.10?
<doc|home> LuckySMack: was seamless for me on an nvidia card.
<LuckySMack> ATI
<doc|home> no, nvidia
<LuckySMack> heh
<doc|home> see how that works? :)
<LuckySMack> meh
<LuckySMack> but yea, i cant activate my dual monitor, it only lets me mirror them. trying to extend the desktop tells me to log out to apply and when logging back in the monitor is still disabled
<krabador> it's possible, 10 days before 10.10 out, quadrapassel don't works
<sarmisak> hi
<oonh> nvidia on maverick? (I quite miss having two monitors)
<sarmisak> is it me or the renaming files has changed in nautilus?
<krabador> sarmisak: are you using a daily build?
<sarmisak> in 10.04 when I hit F2 it would leave the extension unselected
<sarmisak> but now it selects everything
<sarmisak> krabador, using 10.10, updating frequently
<krabador> sarmisak: 10.10 will use gnome 2.32
<krabador> now it's possible you are using it
<oonh> nouveau doesn't seem to work for me, and I'm currently using the nv driver, but I'd much rather be running nvidia's driver
<krabador> oonh: video driver support isn't really complete until the stable
<sarmisak> krabador, hmm yes it seems so
<krabador> sarmisak: surely it's a default gnome change
<Alan> Is there even an open-source driver that will work with the GTX460?
<Alan> It's a different chip to the 465, 470 and 480
<sarmisak> krabador, bollocks. I loved that feature, what the heck they were thinking
<krabador> sarmisak: until the stable, ubuntu team can correct it
<Alan> Ugh, security.ubuntu.com is stalling all the time :(
<Alan> Fine on my systems at home, since i have a local mirror
<Alan> but i a bit crappy for my remote server...
<sarmisak> krabador, hope so. thank you ;)
<Alan> (not a +1 issues though)
<krabador> sarmisak: nothing :)
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else facing this when opening quadrapassel? http://pastebin.com/fpSpQtAS
<Daekdroom> It closes instantly
<cinnabarisland12> is this the IRC for maverick support?
<Daekdroom> cinnabarisland12, yes
<nogo> i saw the final countdown everywhere
<cinnabarisland12> oh gooood, I've run sudo update-manager -d and sudo apt-get upgrade and maverick release candiadte doesn't show up?
<cinnabarisland12> no-one knows why?
<mvo> cinnabarisland12: what does "do-release-upgrade -d ; cat ~/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release|tail
<mvo> show?
<mvo> cinnabarisland12: aha, its probably /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades - set this to "normal" (or use software-properties-gtk to switch from "lts" to "normal" in the "upgrades" tab
<EvaLuaTe> is the RC out already?
<Daekdroom> EvaLuaTe, yes
<EvaLuaTe> neat, thanks :)
<EvaLuaTe> the links on here should be changed to the RC though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<EvaLuaTe> I've been monitoring this site to see when it's being released...
<cinnabarisland12> ok the release upgrade jotifications is normal
<cinnabarisland12> *notifications
<cinnabarisland12> maybe it isn't released in the UK yet?
<charlie-tca> the RC is not released at all yet
<charlie-tca> It will be released later today
<EvaLuaTe> hmm, I can't see it either. Is there any link to the page of the announcement? something like this was for beta: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta ?
<EvaLuaTe> charlie-tca, ohh, ok then
<charlie-tca> Note the topic here. It changes to match the current release of the development version
<EvaLuaTe> ok :)|
<cinnabarisland12> hmmm the Ubuntu website just has the link to the beta but OMG! Ubuntu! posted saying it was out
<charlie-tca> They were too early. OMG! Ubuntu does not get to decide, the Ubuntu Release Team does.
<charlie-tca> cinnabarisland12: read the topic here. It is not released yet
<cinnabarisland12> orly?
<cinnabarisland12> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<charlie-tca> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jpds> cinnabarisland12: It's not yet announced and please use a local country mirror such as http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<cinnabarisland12> well that sucks
<jpds> Some people.
<charlie-tca> +1
<MrsB> Hello folks. I've just installed the 10.10 beta and it appears grub is failing. It wont load the grub menu. It just sits with the cursor flashing in the top left and I have to hard reset. All I can do is load the live cd and chroot to the drive in a terminal. Has anybody any clue how to fix this? Thankyou!
<StrontiumDog> MrsB:  by default grub now just is supposed to run the latest kernel.  to interupt that and get the old grub menu hold RIGHT SHIFT during boot.
<MrsB> I'll give that a try thanks
<StrontiumDog> I have fglrx installed from standard repo for 10.10, I have virtual box ose installed from standard repo (no customisations to either of these or manually downloaded versions)  If I start VBox X crashes when I move the mouse over it.  Everytime.  I am getting a segfault.  Trace now at http://pastebin.ca/1951726
<MrsB> Hmm well its an improvement, I get Grub Loading showing now but it is still not loading
<StrontiumDog> This is the VBOX Menu, not the actual virtual machine.  I dont think any program should be able to crash the X sever, no?
<StrontiumDog> MrsB, I recomend editing your command line and removing "quiet splash" also try adding -verbose.  Also try running the recovery image, I had problems like that with 10.04 and it was because of video drivers. I had to run in text mode and install AMD binary drivers to get it fixed on that box.
<MrsB> I wish I had that option. I guess I could alter it manually in chroot
<Dr_Willis> MrsB:  i had a similer issue. not fixed it yet. not really tried.. its on a test box. There was some bug report  mentioned in here yesterday about it. but i dident jot down the #
<Dr_Willis> Mine 'died' and it did have the nvidia drivers.. and it was working.. some update seemed to cause the issue..
<MrsB> Well, wish me luck :)
<duffydack> the other day my windows had some funky transparency when not focused, where has that gone?
<MrsB> No good :( It is using the entire disk as I had problems initially on a dual boot system. I have altered the grub.cfg but it just sits as if its stuck trying to load grub.
<drizztbsd> hi
<MrsB> hi
<drizztbsd> I found a critical bug in tar 1.23, if I report it you will put the fixed version in maverick or it's too late?
<MrsB> Not me no but its probably a good idea to report it though
<drizztbsd> FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tar/+bug/652183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 652183 in tar (Ubuntu) "tar 1.23-2 enters dead loop on extracting symlinks with -k option" [Undecided,New]
<drizztbsd> I think it's enough critical :)
<MrsB> Is there a way to make it install with grub instead of grub2?
<LuckySMack> I thought they were going to use gnome 3 in maverick?
<Dr_Willis> LuckySMack:  its not in a useable state.
<Dr_Willis> or so ive heard.
<Dr_Willis> I dont keep up with the gnomes :)
<LuckySMack> yea i thought they were only going to use a part of it or something
<Dr_Willis> Why rush it..   :) theres always going to be the next release in 6 mo...
<LuckySMack> heh
<LuckySMack> no i was just curious
<dto> http://imagebin.ca/view/HTncOM.html  hi just installed the rc. font rendering seems to be a bit blurred no matter what i do to the Appearance font settings.
<dto> i tried making a new account and all fonts are blurred on that too.
<domjohnson> Hello
<dto> some vertical lines are almost ghosted out
<dto> (the new account was to satisfy me that old ~/.gnome* settings were not messing it up
<dto> hi domjohnson
<domjohnson> Why has the topic not been updated?
<dto> hmm i wonder if this is a vga cable issue
<{Titan}> is maverick still beta ?
<domjohnson> Is the RC pretty much without bugs?
<domjohnson> {Titan} - no, its RC
<dto> well i seem to be reporting a bug :)
<{Titan}> thank you sir
<domjohnson> You're welcome
<charlie-tca> There will be a topic update when the official announcement is made that the RC released
<dto> i'm going to try HDMI and see if it's just a monitor issue....... i'm getting a little flickering as well
<dto> and zooming in on my screenshot the problem goes away...
<MrsB> I cant even get it to boot!
<sobczyk> hi, anything changed with font settings on last updates? I have huge fonts, In qtcreator so big Ii could barely fit 10 lines on my screen
<dto> fonts are still looking blurry. in the letter "b" i just typed the ascender is a thin grey line, not black
<sobczyk> I mean big as in 4+ size
<sobczyk> 14+
<sobczyk> I don't have problems with looks but with the default siz
<soee> hi, tell me if plymouth is broken under 64bit ver (nvidia drivers) ?
<knittl> hm. my x server is crashing everytime i start some applications (ding, gitk, vlc, blender)
<knittl> seems like toolkit related
<knittl> using nvidia with xinerama
<sobczyk> are other font sizes tied to the general one?
<sobczyk> when I change the top one in settings to a normal size, fonts in kde menu are too small
<IdleOne> Have there been any updates in the past 36 hours?
<charlie-tca> I had about 5 today
<IdleOne> 5 packages?
<sobczyk> ok, figured it out
<sobczyk> had to force 96 dpi for fonts, and everything looks normal
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> IdleOne: sorry, yes, 5 packages
<IdleOne> ok then. thanks
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> So the RC still isn't out just yet?
<shcherbak> 1;2P
<charlie-tca> !outyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<charlie-tca> well, that is kind of rude, huh?
<charlie-tca> sebsebseb: not quite. I think it is still getting the last of the testing done
<veenenen> What do you mean? http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<veenenen> It's right there
<muszek> hi... I think dist-upgrade is broken at the moment.  I used update-manger -d.  at first it failed because some packages failed to load (403 forbidden status code, some mirror in Sweden - can't remember which one).  Then I changed the mirror and every time I run update-manager, I get a dependency error...
<charlie-tca> what I mean is there has not been an official announcement yet
<muszek> last time I tried was 1 hour ago... trying again....
<Dr_Willis> veenenen:  thats what i was thinking.. i just downloaded it  earluier today. :)
<muszek> Could not install the upgrades. Error during commit. 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle.'. Restoring original system state
<charlie-tca> announcement just came out. Could we have the topic updated to RC Released, please
<muszek> should I do something with it (report a bug or sth...)?
<ChogyDan> muszek: what version is it trying to install?
<muszek> ChogyDan: I don't know... and the error modal that popped out prevents me from clicking on a "show terminal" icon...
<muszek> I can run it again (will takes a few minutes)
<ChogyDan> muszek: oh, ok, you are still on lucid
<muszek> ChogyDan: yeah, this is a problem that appears while I'm trying to upgrade
<nogo> 9.10 -> 10.10, good idea?
<charlie-tca> 9.10 to 10.10 will break things. You have to upgrade in sequence, 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 10.10
<muszek> ChogyDan: it doesn't give me a chance to click on that icon...
<nogo> charlie-tca: ha, i remembered
<muszek> how about btrfs... is it a good idea to make the switch (from ext4)?  non-critical data.
<sebsebseb> muszek: I was wondering about that as well
<sebsebseb> muszek: from vm trying of 10.10 it seems, to be quite well pointless, unless know how to use the snapshots
<sebsebseb> which I didn't
<nogo> you just need another usbkey to try it out
<muszek> all I care is performance (my disk is slooow)
<sebsebseb> muszek: well I haven't tried on real hardware, yet, but  I don't think it will make that much of a difference compared to Ext4 in 10.10
<nogo> my ubuntu@usbkey is not bad. i opened the ff in one second (the first load)
<nogo> maybe i have boosted it too much
<sebsebseb> on the subject of btrfs, surely the snapshots take up space as well, so  maybe a 12GB or so /  isn't really enough? (with big seperate /home of course)
<Tweaky> ive always found with updateing distro releases always causes a problem for me
<sebsebseb> Tweaky: well don't upgrade to a version that isn't the final :D
<sebsebseb> then
<Tweaky> even from 8.10 to 9.04 when it came out
<muszek> I only had a major problem once
<Tweaky> i ended up having problems and the bootup was slow.
<muszek> but it was a looong time ago
<Tweaky> i just copied my files to another partition and installed from scratch and what a difference
<nogo> as soon as you buy a new pc, install a lts. then get another new pc and lts at 3 years later
<sebsebseb> Tweaky: So do clean installs for each version, or maybe even try a rolling release distro
<Tweaky> ya exactly
<Tweaky> clean installs are always so nice :)
<muszek> when ATI's driver stopped supporting my graphics card.  after a dist upgrade X wouldn't start.  but as I've said, it's been 3 or 4 years ago
<Tweaky> ive had that problem before nuszek lol
<nogo> muszek: iirc, you are lucky if you use ati
<Tweaky> muszek*
<nogo> muszek: ati has a foss driver with not bad performance
<muszek> it was before ati had a foss driver
<nogo> muszek: the radeon module?
<muszek> afair it was 9000 Pro
<Tweaky> 10.10 just added suport for the ati proprietary
<Tweaky> seems  to work at for me ati radeon 4200 hd
<sebsebseb> Tweaky: oh ok
<nogo> muszek: so, you should try it out. radeon module + mesa (soft 3d)
<muszek> nogo: I was just mentioning the only major problem that I had while dist-upgrading.  it was years ago, I don't even have that computer anymore :)
<td123> lol, when updating gnome-icon-themes today, it got stuck in an infinite loop XD
<td123> why are infinite loops even possible?!
<nogo> gnome is hard to upgrade smoothly all the time
<Tweaky> lol.....
<muszek> while(true) print "I'll be finished in a second"
<Tweaky> 2 days ago i tried to do that
<nogo> if i have to choose a non-lts version of ubuntu, i will take xfce
<Tweaky> xubuntu is decent
<nogo> or other lightwight desktops or wms
<sebsebseb> nogo: no Gnome is great, depending on how a distro implements it
<nogo> i said, the upgrade
<nogo> if you have built a home-brew or lfs linux, you will know this
<sebsebseb> nogo: and most things that go wrong after an upgrade of Ubuntu, aren't because of Gnome :)
<nogo> maybe
<nogo> gnome has a huge subsystem
<sebsebseb> nogo: xorg on the other hand, is more likely to give issues after an upgrade,  and thats responsible of all the graphical stuff in Ubuntu,  including running Gnome
<sebsebseb> xxploit: and it also runs XFCE/Xubuntu
<sebsebseb> nogo: ^
<sebsebseb> xxploit: not sure why I sent that to you
<sebsebseb> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
* jrib changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | RC Released : See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 | The Ubuntu font information can be found http://tinyurl.com/347wdr6
<sebsebseb> nogo: also maybe you don't know it, but since 9.04 they keep on adding changes to  Gnome in Ubuntu, that are Ubuntu specific, this may cause actsual problems sometimes,  not just certain people not likeing the changes.
 * sebsebseb is bound to regret it, but wants to try out 10.10 starting with the RC for a while on real hardware hmm
<GA_Bull> so I thought the 127 updates I had yesterday were bad... 492 today.
<DarthFrog> I'm just about to do an upgrade from Lucid to Maverick RC.  The upgrade utility sez that xorg-driver-fglrx is to be removed and I don't see any replacement to be installed.  WTF?  Will I no longer be able to use my ATI card with Maverick?
<sebsebseb> !language | DarthFrog
<ubottu> DarthFrog: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DarthFrog> ?
<sebsebseb> DarthFrog: the three letters
<DarthFrog> TLA's are not allowed?
<GA_Bull> DarthFrog, hmm. I have heard a few problems with ATI. Don't see why that would happen.. lemme see if I see anything.
<GA_Bull> (probably won't. but we'll see)
<sebsebseb> DarthFrog: swearing isn't alloweed in Ubuntu channels  and yes like that with three letters does count
<DarthFrog> GA_Bull: I have a Radeon 5770 card, it works ferpectly with Lucid using the offical repo fglrx driver.
<DarthFrog> Is fglrx being removed from Maverick?
<JEEB> ohi. I'm using 10.10 server on a vmware player virtual machine for a few days now and I'm finding it overriding the static IP settings by DHCP from time to time. After getting back to the computer and running /etc/init.d/networking restart or rebooting the VM it goes back to its static spot.
<GA_Bull> DarthFrog; can't seem to find out myself... my focus at the current moment isn't the best... sorry.
<DarthFrog> Tnx anyway.  I've cancelled the upgrade, guess I'll stay with Lucid until I find out what's going on with fglrx.
<JEEB> (of course I only now rebooted the VM for the first time, until now I've /etc/init.d/networking restart'd -- if it still is fine tomorrow when I get to the university I'd guess it's fine and was caused by something happening in my network before the whole system was restarted with the new network interface settings)
<trism> DarthFrog: it appears xorg-driver-fglrx is just a transitional package for lucid to install fglrx, which is in maverick, so I think they just removed the transition package, which isn't needed anymore
<DarthFrog> trism: fglrx is in Maverick?  It's proprietary.  That sounds contrary to Ubuntu's credo.
<Licuadora> I installed the 10.10 dev version, and everytime i try to update, it wont let me
<yofel> it's in the 'restricted' archive where proprietary stuff belongs to
<trism> DarthFrog: it is in the restricted repo, and the source package is fglrx-installer, so it may download some of the proprietrary parts from other locations after install
<Licuadora> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<yofel> Licuadora: install updates, it should pull in 'ubuntu-extras-keyring'
<DarthFrog> trism, yofel: Thanks.
<Licuadora> yofel: sudo apt-get install updates?
<yofel> Licuadora: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Licuadora> it says this packages will be datined
<Licuadora> libboost-date-time-dev libboost-dev libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-iostreams-dev libboost-program-options-dev
<Licuadora>   libboost-regex-dev libboost-serialization-dev libboost-thread-dev libboost-wave-dev
<Licuadora> Is that normal?
<yofel> you mean kept back? depends, lucid has boost 1.40, maverick 1.42, so they should get upgraded
<Licuadora> Well, i do not know much about those packages, as long as it let me use Blender with out crashes or bugs
<yofel> well, those are the boost headers, you don't usually need those packages unless you compile software yourself that needs them
<yofel> I'm gone for a few minutes
<Licuadora> yofel: Thx, it is downloading lots of stuff right now.
<dli> how do I disable vdpau in mplayer?
<bjsnider> dli, there are different ways
<GA_Bull> ok, help... laptop crashed during an upgrade... and now I can't log on... the log on screen is jacked up and I can't do anything except reboot.
<bjsnider> depends on how you're using it, command line gmplayer smplayer, whatever
<GA_Bull> and accessibilty options.
<GA_Bull> and shutdown... i'm stuck.
<dli> bjsnider, which -vo should I choose? xv or xvmc? on intel i915 video
<yofel> GA_Bull: do you get a terminal with ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<GA_Bull> yes. and now i'm logged on. and in a terminal.
<GA_Bull> I can't remember linux coding anymore... so terminals screw me up.. ima need help with this one
<bjsnider> dli, xv
<yofel> GA_Bull: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and then try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<yofel> you'll need a wired network connection for the latter one to work out of the box
<dli> bjsnider, thanks
<GA_Bull> It may have connected to my wireless. not sure. It was connected before it died.
<GA_Bull> if not I'll run downstairs...
<yofel> well, dist-upgrade might finish what was left if all packages were downloaded before it crashed
<yofel> don't run 'update' in this case
<GA_Bull> they had all downloaded, they were just "applying changes"
<yofel> then try dist-upgrade, might work without network
<GA_Bull> ok... the first command is still running.
<dooglus> I get a terminal with ctrl+alt+f1, and 5 more up to +f6, but when I then alt-f7 to try to get back to GNOME, it hangs
<yofel> dooglus: tried f8? X is on tty8 here for some reason
<bilalakhtar> My ureadahead is generating only 1 pack file rather than 2 which it did in Lucid. And, it doesn't seem to be making a big difference in the boot speed of my computer.
<dooglus> yofel: I didn't.  I just stopped using f1 through f6...
<bilalakhtar> My boot is of the same speed when it generates the pack files and when it has them cached
<dooglus> yofel: it was fine in 10.04 btw
<bilalakhtar> I have tried deleting the pack files and rebooting twice, but the boot speed doesn't improve
<dooglus> yofel: now I see 'mess' on the X display - like random lines of noise as it starts up.  I have to think it's a graphic card driver bug
<zniavre> #649616
<bilalakhtar> bug #649616
<yofel> probably :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 649616 in ubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu Maverick) "FFE: Use font='Ubuntu' as default UI font in light-themes" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649616
<dooglus> "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]"
<bilalakhtar> yofel: Is your maverick boot slow?
<zniavre> thank you friends
<dooglus> and ii  xserver-xorg-video-radeon                  1:6.13.1-1ubuntu5                               X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver
<dooglus> I have 10.10 on another machine, with 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series], and the same radeon driver works fine
<bilalakhtar> dooglus: Is your boot fine?
<yofel> bilalakhtar: not particulary, but it's not that fast either
<bilalakhtar> yofel: My maverick boot became considerably slower since I upgraded
<dooglus> bilalakhtar: I mostly wear sandals
<bilalakhtar> I have tried deleting the ureadahead pack files and rebooting
<yofel> ah, haven't rebooted the last 2 days
<dooglus> bilalakhtar: they're ok, though the sole is a little loose on one
<bilalakhtar> dooglus: I mean, is your computer startup fine?
<bilalakhtar> lol
<dooglus> bilalakhtar: yes, it's much the same as 10.04 I think
<dooglus> bilalakhtar: the splash screen is ugly though - there's a green outline around the ubuntu logo - like the colourmap isn't being set up right
<dooglus> bilalakhtar: but that happened in 10.04 too
<sebsebseb> Hi dooglus
<dooglus> hey seb
<dooglus> how are your boots?
<knittl> what's the name of the ubuntu-font? can't find it …
<sebsebseb> dooglus: my boots????
<bilalakhtar> knittl: its just Ubuntu
<dooglus> sebsebseb: I mean, are your computer startups fine?
<knittl> it's not here :(
<sebsebseb> dooglus: uh yeah at the moment, but maybe not when I put 10.10 on heh heh
<sebsebseb> dooglus: only for about two weeks though when I do, unless for some reason I decide to use for a bit longer, you know I am not much of a Ubuntu fan anymore
<knittl> btw. any idea why x is crashing when i start some apps? (ding, gitk, vlc) seems to be windowing toolkit related
<yofel> kandinski: font name 'Ubuntu' package name: ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<yofel> err knittl ^
<dli> knittl, my intel video gets GPU hangs with some openGL features
<knittl> yofel: thanks :)
<yofel> it should be installed by default though when you install updates
<knittl> that's why i was asking
<knittl> Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting hmmmm
<knittl> no, it wasn't installed here …
<duffydack> yofel, I had to install it manually just now.. I`m all updated too
<yofel> that's very odd, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-netbook and kubuntu-desktop recommend it
<knittl> i update using apt-get
<knittl> if that matters
<dugger5688> Anyone else having problems with broadcom devices and WPA networks?
<yofel> did someone turn 'no-install-recommends' on o.O?
<knittl> i wouldn't know how to do that
<yofel> I meant by default
<yofel> not sure where to look that up..
<duffydack> is there a mono version too?
<yofel> bilalakhtar: here's my last bootchart, need to reboot, so you'll get a new one in a few minutes http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/bootchart/yofel-t510-maverick-20100928-1.png
<yofel> duffydack: not yet afaik :/
<bilalakhtar> yofel: How did you generate it?
<knittl> yofel: your system takes quite some time to boot
<bilalakhtar> yofel: Your seems the same as mine
<yofel> just installed bootchart, I didn't change any of the generation settings
<blackxored> hi
<blackxored> are the maverick fonts available somewhere for a lucid user (not for long)
<blackxored> ?
<yofel> wow, we have gotten to the point where 30s is considered *long* o.O - well one minute with kde login
<knittl> 30 s? i read 90s
<yofel> well, 30s until X comes up, kde login takes a while
<knittl> ok
<yofel> brb
<knittl> you are running a decent cpu though ;)
<yofel> :P
<yofel> re
<knittl> wb
<yofel> http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/bootchart/yofel-t510-maverick-20100930-1.png
<yofel> sure, it's not that fast, but at least it doesn't feel as slow as years ago
<knittl> i don't boot often
<knittl> 15 days ago the last time :D
<yofel> heh, I rebooted 2 days ago last time, and before that on the 10th :P
<yofel> suspend is a nice invention :D
<knittl> hehe
<crucialhoax> Anyone having a problem with banshee crashing very often?
<Evil_Eric> hi guys is 10.10 stable yet
<sebsebseb> Evil_Eric: not exactly
<Evil_Eric> ok
<Evil_Eric> well when ever it gets that way let me know
<nogo> there are 9 days left
<Evil_Eric> for the release yes but that dosent mean it will be stable
<Evil_Eric> lol
<sebsebseb> Evil_Eric: well I guess no Ubuntu release will be 100% stable :D
<Evil_Eric> 10.04 has givin me any crap yet
<Evil_Eric> hasnt
<JEEB> 100% perfect... is not possible. You can and must strive for the best possible outcome, but 100% perfect software is just not possible. Esp. on this kind of scale.
<Evil_Eric> thats true
<Evil_Eric> i just dont wanna install it then have to reinstall it 100 times to have do basic stuff man thats my bigest worry
<TDJACR> Anyone else having a problem with Evolution and a huge memory leak?
<Adys> TDJACR: evolution always had a lot of memleaks; depends how you define "huge" though. I havent heard of any critical ones in maverick.
<Adys> (solution: use gmail)
<TDJACR> Adys: Since an upgrade to Beta, it starts around 100something MB, and ends up consuming close to three GB
<Adys> definitely havent heard of that; check launchpad and report, imho
<TDJACR> Adys: Sounds good.
<dto> hi folks. ubuntu is auto-detecting my 1360x768 toshiba lcd flat panel as 1980x1020 and i cannot get it to see the native resolution as 1360x760
<dto> 768 i mean
<dto> this is with nvidia drivers
<dto> and HDMI
<dto> normal analog vga output works fine but it's noisy and i think my cable may be a bit bad
<dto> so i want to start using hdmi but i have this native resolution problem.
<kallisti5> ruh-oh... found a bug in the RC.   USB headphones don't work.
<kallisti5> C-Media USB shows up as a hardware device to configure... but it doesn't let me select them as a output device (it doesn't show up)
<kallisti5> I click on "test speakers" and volume app crashes
<dto> i'm still having trouble with HDMI nvidia being garbled due to the thing detecting wrong resolutions
<kallisti5> a follow up on my c-media usb bug.. submitted a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/652444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 652444 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "C-Media USB Headphones no longer work in 10.10" [Undecided,New]
<kallisti5> oh.. there ya go
<kallisti5> ;)
<kallisti5> back traces and everything.. n'joy
<dto> hmm, i'll give up on hdmi for now. my monitor is not sending correct data.
<intrader> cinnabasisland12, yes
<emperium> hello
<emperium> can anyone tell me if it's possible to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 under wubi using update-manager -d ?
<TiK> emperium: no
<TiK> well maybe idk
<TiK> actually
<emperium> it's better not to risk, right?
<intrader> emperium, I am also a wubi adherent on another laptop. Save the old file somewhere and then run wubi upgrade.
<emperium> but the wubi for the 10.10 version isn't avaiable yet, so how do I upgrade it?
<intrader> emperium, there is a wubi to go to 10.10 RC
<intrader> emperium, just make sure that you save the old wubi file - and perhaps be more granular and save the old /home
<intrader> emperium, by the way, I had a very bad experience upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 - it did not work.
<emperium> i tryed once and I had to make a clean install of 10.04 again :\
<emperium> *tried
<emperium> better wait and make a full backup and then try again
<flashkidd> how can i downgrade transmission to 1.93?
<UndiFineD> ge64yuhg
<emperium> hello BUGabundo
<emperium> do I know you=
<emperium> ?
<intrader> emperium, that is why I recommend for you to just install the wubi - save /home and then move things as needed
<emperium> thanks intrader, on saturday I have a lot of time to do that :) for now I'll continue to use Lucid
<AndrewMC> emperium: this tool can help you backup /home http://j.mp/cALCEb
<dto1> i've fixed my problem for now. my monitor seems to send wrong info.
<BUGabundo> ola emperium :D
<dto1> crystal clear now. the new ubuntu looks nice! i like the font already after a few hours
<BUGabundo> emperium: #ubuntu-pt
<BUGabundo> evening everyone else
<dto1> another question. how do I blitz my panel configuration and get a "stock" Maverick panel? my current panel is a mess
<dto1> i upgraded
<yofel> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yofel> haven't tested that myself though
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-01
<StrontiumDog> I can reliably segfault the X server without trying very hard.  Is this something i should be worried about?
<Daekdroom> StrontiumDog, yes
<StrontiumDog> Daekdroom, I have fglrx installed from standard repo for 10.10, I have virtual box ose installed from standard repo (no customisations to either of these or manually downloaded versions)  If I start VBox X crashes when I move the mouse over it (The first window, not a virtual machine).  Everytime.  I am getting a segfault.  Trace now at http://pastebin.ca/1951726
<StrontiumDog> I have xinerama enabled and my desktop spread over 2 screens, if that is relevant.
<Daekdroom> Woah woah. Xinerama is way beyond my knowledge, but you can sit around and wait if anyone answers, or file a bugt report.
<Daekdroom> *bug
<dto1> loving the new ubuntu :)
<krabador> hi, where is the font manager?
<dto1> krabador: System --> Preferences --> Appearance
<krabador> i mean that http://static.blogo.it/ossblog/ubuntu1010rc.png
<Opettaja>  Will my install of the Ubuntu 10.10 beta update to the release candidate if i run the update manager?
<kklimonda> Opettaja: yes
<Opettaja> Ok ty kklimonda
<kklimonda> StrontiumDog: you have to report it
<krabador> Opettaja: if you continue to do updates normally, you have the release candidate
<krabador> where is it http://static.blogo.it/ossblog/ubuntu1010rc.png
<BUGabundo> am I the only one facing huge probs with video decoding ?
<BUGabundo> after a few seconds or minutes I get lots of slow downs
<krabador> where is it http://static.blogo.it/ossblog/ubuntu1010rc.png on maverick?
<kklimonda> krabador: it's not installed by default
<krabador> kklimonda, ok, it's named "font manager"?
<kklimonda> maybe font-manager ?
<krabador> kklimonda, yes i found it on synaptic. it will installed by default on maverick stable?
<kklimonda> no
<kklimonda> maybe in natty
<kklimonda> there is going to be a discussion about installing some better font manager on the next developer summit
<CQN> is the "fluendo mp3 plugin" offered for install in the installer a binary blob?
<CQN> is it different from the mp3 support previously installed through the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<kklimonda> CQN: it's not
<krabador> kklimonda, i can report a great general speed improvements, while i'm using nautilus, and i browse many websites with flash (i installed flashplugin-nonfree) on a athlonxp 1800+ 1gb ram and a geforce 4mx
<krabador> kklimonda, i look the ubuntu become slow , time after time by the 7.04
<kklimonda> CQN: I'm not sure if it's installed as a dependency of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kklimonda> it's recommended by ubuntu-restricted-addons which ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on
<CQN> ok, thanks
<krabador> kklimonda, maverick i think will be the fastest. can you tell me how many things was improved, to do that?
<kklimonda> krabador: font-manager isn't responsible for any speedups
<krabador> kklimonda, yes, for sure.
<Andre_Gondim> my empahty doesn't connect with gtalk in rc
<kklimonda> krabador: no idea what has been done in 10.10 that made it faster on your computer - better X drivers for your gpu may be a reason for that but I'm only guessing
<tovella> my ubuntu-one contacts are finally syncing again.  ...Yeah!
<kklimonda> good for you
<kklimonda> oh wait, I may be able to fix mine if that's true
<Some_Person> Woah, the default interface font is now the ubuntu logo font?
<kklimonda> yes
<BUGabundo> nite
<Some_Person> I'm not sure if I like this or not
<krabador> what are the famous default font?
<bjsnider> Some_Person, let me clarify for you: you do like it
<kklimonda> Some_Person: you can always change it
<Some_Person> bjsnider: No, I haven't decided if I do or not, and yes, kklimonda, I am aware that it can be changed
<krabador> i'm on maverick rc, can i try to use the next default font?
<kklimonda> krabador: it should be already installed so you just have to change it in System->Preferences->Appearance
<kklimonda> krabador: it's called Ubuntu
<krabador> kklimonda, thanx :)
<kklimonda> krabador: if it's no (for example you don't use main archive and your mirror is behind) you can install ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<plovs>  /join #transmission
<krabador> kklimonda, thanx, now i'm trying it :)
<gnomefreak> op
<krabador> kklimonda, it seems great, what wil be the default configuration of the font?
<kklimonda> krabador: no idea
<kklimonda> krabador: there has been a discussion about it somewhere
<kklimonda> krabador: size 10.5 or 11 afair
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | RC Released : See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 | The Ubuntu font information can be found http://tiny.cc/50opy
<krabador> kklimonda, yes 10 it's little
<intrader> How do we know when to pick up a new update and what it has fixed - I am waiting for the fix to bug 652470
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 652470 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Shell scripts require execute permission to execute" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652470
<gnomefreak> there is an app to show changelogs during updates however it is better to look at changelog using the source package. if it was fixed than if the dev added bug number to changelog it will close the bug and show what changes
<bjsnider> intrader, just subscribe to the bug and launchpad will send you emails every time anyone comments on it, including when and if it is fixed or the status is changed
<kklimonda> intrader: for the 4th time - only because the behaviour changed doesn't mean that it's a bug
<linuxman410> i love the new installer on 10.10
<perlsyntax> anyone get error before you log into the live cd?
<perlsyntax> i get ?
<perlsyntax> anyone try ubuntu 10.10 rc
<perlsyntax> anyone
<perlsyntax> has anyone try the ubuntu 10.10?
<kklimonda> well, most of us who are here did
<BumOnBoat> on the new netbook edition 10.10 rc ..how do I add stuff to the launch bar?
<BumOnBoat> anyone have an answer?
<BumOnBoat> still waiting
<BumOnBoat> on the new netbook edition 10.10 rc ..how do I add stuff to the launch bar?
<zfe> hello
<zfe> is the problem with installation from usb solved?
<zeeble> hello. which is the meta package to install xfce?
<zeeble> got it. xfce4.
<zfe> is the problem with installation from usb solved?
<bazhang> zfe, got a bug link?
<peepingtom> Hi(thx!), could someone who used early gnome 3 builds please tell me if ctrl+alt+T launched a virtual terminal window as in gnome 2.3xxxx?
<peepingtom> by "early" builds I mean anything built before gnome 3 release was postponed
<zfe> bazhang: there was an issue
<zfe> it wasn't able to boot from usb
<zfe> for some reasons
<bazhang> zfe, using unetbootin to write it?
<zfe> bazhang: using unetbootin or  even the ubuntu tools
<bazhang> zfe, try to md5 the iso then re-"burn"
<zfe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/627672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627672 in Canonical HWE Popular "[Maverick Beta] install from USB stuck retrieving files 2/6 Hp Mini" [Undecided,New]
<zfe> this is the bug i think
<bazhang> zfe, you have a mini?
<zfe> yes
<zfe> well, a netbook
<bazhang> odd. works here on my eeepc
<zfe> when did you install it?
<zfe> what daily image?
<bazhang> the beta/RC
<bazhang> couple of days ago
<zfe> ok
<zfe> netbook edition?
<bazhang> yep
<zfe> mmm
<zfe> so there is the rc around?
<bazhang> just yesterday
<bazhang> see the topic
<bazhang> sometimes takes me a couple of times with unetbootin, not found much success with usb-creator
<vish> hmm has disk utility changed in maverick?
<vish> i cant find a way to look at the sector as mentioned in » http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8981588&postcount=17
<zfe> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> zfe, welcome
<blargh> ran sudo update-manager -d but no notification of release candidate?
<kklimonda> blargh: if you are on 10.10 (beta, alpha or daily) then you don't have to run update-manager -d to upgrade to beta
<kklimonda> blargh: just upgrade system
<blargh> kklimonda: you mean just update it?
<bazhang> blargh, yes
<blargh> aaaah so when the final release is out it'll just switch to being 'Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat' as opposed to Ubuntu maverick (development branch)
<bazhang> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bazhang> yep
<blargh> ah great thanks for the help ^^
<yao_ziyuan> two questions:
<yao_ziyuan> 1. where can i download a particular past alpha cd (e.g. kubuntu jaunty alpha 5)?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, why would you need to
<UndiFineD> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<yao_ziyuan> 2. does alpha releases generally run slower / use more hardware resources (e.g. CPU time) than final releases?
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: debugging a past problem related to that alpha release
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, was it not fixed subsequently?
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: just want to find out what exactly caused the problem
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, bug number?
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: not a public bug
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: just my own experience
<yao_ziyuan> please see my second question
<yao_ziyuan> 2. does alpha releases generally run slower / use more hardware resources (e.g. CPU time) than final releases?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, alpha5? of course much more problematic.
<yao_ziyuan> am i right that binaries in an alpha release are generally compiled in "debug mode" so that they include more error-checking code and run slower?
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: are you talking about jaunty alpha 5 or alpha 5s in general?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, jaunty? this is for maverick
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<yao_ziyuan> you always have 5 alphas before betas, right?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, and #ubuntu is for stable releases, not alphas
<yao_ziyuan> i remember jaunty underwent 6 alphas
<bazhang> cant remember atm
<yao_ziyuan> does the same app, say, ktorrent, compile differently in an alpha and in a final release?
<bazhang> compile? why not just install from repos? or you mean from the contributors standpoint
<yao_ziyuan> yes
<yao_ziyuan> when they're made into packages
<bazhang> that was an either or question
<yao_ziyuan> when you release an alpha or beta, you're supposed to build apps with more debugging information, and therefore they would run slower than a final release, right?
<yao_ziyuan> got the answer from #ubuntu-devel and #kubuntu-devel
<bazhang> good work
<yao_ziyuan> alphas and releases use the same compiler options
<yao_ziyuan> there are separate packages for debugging information
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: let's chitchat. your nick seems mainland pinyin, so you're from mainland china?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<darthanubis> how does maverick compare to lucid?
<Vardan> people I have problem with watching on-line movies (by flash player) when compiz started. I'm using kubuntu 10.10 2.6.35-22-generic x86_64.
<darthanubis> in whatever terms
<darthanubis> less bugs?
<darthanubis> stability?
<lotuspsychje> yes darthanubis
<darthanubis> lol
<lotuspsychje> im veru happy with stability
<darthanubis> I mean
<darthanubis> that is good
<darthanubis> to hear
<lotuspsychje> the most stable ubuntu ive ever tested
<darthanubis> good
<lotuspsychje> and fast
<darthanubis> thats my concern
<lotuspsychje> im using 64 bit
<darthanubis> me too
<lotuspsychje> lucid had many issues for both my laptop and desktop
<darthanubis> i want to test it again this debian install and see speed wise
<darthanubis> the last I tesed maverick was beta?
<lotuspsychje> yes im on it right now
<lotuspsychje> full is october release
<lotuspsychje> so even beta, is the best ive had
<lotuspsychje> system halt @ 4sec
<darthanubis> how is the latest Gnome and Nautilus features?
<darthanubis> are
<lotuspsychje> there are cool features, not sure if i tested them all
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu one syncro option in nautilus
<darthanubis> how about the software center, are the paid for apps being advertised at all?
<lotuspsychje> hmm not sure
<lotuspsychje> i dont pay apps lol
<darthanubis> I just installed it to Vbox
<darthanubis> I only by android apps
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> im on laptop here
<lotuspsychje> not tested toucscreen support or androids
<darthanubis> Just got the desktop up
<lotuspsychje> i love the speeds and compiz eye candy
<lotuspsychje> everything works this timeµ
<lotuspsychje> darthanubis: my recent x http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9673/screenshot3dz.png
<mcp_> Apt (and Update-Manager) downloads freeze after several megabytes. Canceling and restarting apt gets some more MBs downloaded. Depending on the size of files to download, this means lots of restarts. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> your internet connection good mcp_?
<Votan> ello, to upgrade from beta to RC, do I have to do something else then running the update manager ?
<mcp_> lotuspsychje, i think so. Never had that problems until i updated to Maverick. Other Internet-apps (webbrowser/irc) work fine .
<lotuspsychje> did u update apt-get too mcp_
<mcp_> lotuspsychje, there is no update to upt-get available currently.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> are u on wifi or cable mcp_
<mcp_> cable
<lotuspsychje> strange
<lotuspsychje> maybe check some recent bugs on launchpad for apt-get?
<twermund> Is anyone using the 10.10 RC audio problems with an Intel sound card?
<twermund> :(
<twermund> just me then?
<lotuspsychje> no sound issues here twermund
<twermund> I had the sound-indicator package disabled before I upgraded, and then decided to try it out after I did my upgrade this afternoon. Now I can't get any audio to work! blech.
<mcp_> twermund, So you have no sound at all? Did you check your volume-levels in alsamixer? Sometimes upgrading ubuntu mutes the sound.
<zaidka> hi. since i updated to maverick im not able to connect to Google Talk in Empathy. Can anyone help me?
<kklimonda> zaidka: maybe that will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9903575 ?
<zaidka> cool. thanks kklimonda
<twermund> is anyone havingsound issues with the 10.10 RC?
<zaidka> twermund, yes probably
<tetsuo55> just checking
<tetsuo55> i should NOT run the partial update being offered right now right?
<bazhang> tetsuo55, RC now?
<tetsuo55> what do you mean?
<twermund> tetsuo55: Are you currently at Release Candidate Level of 10.10 or are you still running the Beta?
<kth> hello guys - ive got a maybe simple question -
<kth> 'top' throws "TERM environment variable not set." - which term do i have to set or where is this error located ?
<tetsuo55> twermund: bazhang > i installed the beta a few weeks ago, and have been updating once an hour
<twermund> oh, well something broke my sound when I updated today
<twermund> so I wouldn't advise it if you are using an intel sound card
<lebeau> hi all in ubuntu 10.10 beta mac spoofing is temporary if we logout it goes back to original mac
<lebeau> is that a bug or originally designed likethat?
<tetsuo55> ill try again later then
<lebeau> twermund! may be any configuration problem
<lebeau> twermund! is it a dell laptop?
<twermund> I've tried purging pulseaudio and reinstalling it
<twermund> no, it's an old gateway desktop
<twermund> lebeau: I didn't have the indicator-sound package installed when I upgraded to the 10.10 RC this afternoon
<twermund> but then installed it to test out the new rhythmbox goodness (can you blame me?)
<twermund> after I restarted my sound wouldn't work
<tetsuo55> i dont have any updates to the audio stacks available for this partial one
<lebeau> My friend had dell studio 1555 he got similar problem in his laptop
<twermund> lebeau: hmm, sounds like a pretty troublesome bug for a RC
<lebeau> but we fixed that by a suggestion given in ubuntu forum
<twermund> lebeau: and what was that?
<lebeau> wait
<lebeau> let me recall
<lebeau> options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m6 add this in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file
<lebeau> if you have dell
<lebeau> you need to be a sudoer to do this
<lebeau> twermund! ($ nano  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base)
<mikehh> the splash screen on boot up and restart messes up with the nvidia drivers installed
<lebeau> mikehh: then go as single user and remove nvidia drivers and use recovery mode to fix the xserver
<lebeau> mikehh: Did you use jockey-gtk to install driver?
<tetsuo55> can i check what a partial update wants to do beforew agreeing to actually do it?
<mikehh> lebeau: it doesn't kill the system or anything - it just gets overwritten with terminal info
<lebeau> twermund: u there?
<mikehh> on the splash screen
<lebeau> u got problems with splash screen only correct?
<lebeau> what is your screen resolution?
<mikehh> as far as I can see
<lebeau> i got this problem with ati
<mikehh> 1600x1080 or something like that
<lebeau> nvidia driver dosent support this much resolution while boot time
<lebeau> so we can make it support lesser but better resolution
<twermund> lebeau: sorry, I got lost in the forums for a bit
<twermund> I'm going to try this fix real fast
<twermund> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634
<lebeau> mikehh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1541970
<lebeau> mikehh: try this
<lebeau> twermund: its ok
<lebeau> twermund : http://www.linlap.com/wiki/dell+studio+17
<lebeau> twermund : try this too
<phoenix_> anyone tried kubuntu 10.10
<lebeau> \exit
<mikehh> phoenix_: I installed the rc earlier
<phoenix_> mikehh: what can you say about the new version
<mikehh> phoenix_: it looked quite good, I haven't finished installing everything yet, (in ubuntu 10.10 atm, which I installed from the beta, updated as of a few minutes ago))
<bogdomania> cheers guys.. i get this in the console while trying to start nautilus:     symbol lookup error: nautilus: undefined symbol: g_application_get_type
<bogdomania> any ideas?
<kklimonda> bogdomania: you have some weird nautilus
<bogdomania> weird? then you have it too..it's the same
<chandru_in> I've been using Maverick since beta.  However, I'm unable to sync my files to ubuntu one.  When I start the ubuntu one config I'm not even prompted to conenct to the service
<kklimonda> g_application_ has been removed from glib before 2.26 release but it shouldn't affect nautilus (which has been fixed not to use those symbols)
<kklimonda> bogdomania: what is your nautilus' version?
<bogdomania> so, a simple update should fix this
<kklimonda> sure, that's the first thing to try
<bogdomania> GNOME nautilus 2.31.90
<bogdomania> that's what i get while $nautilus --version
<phoenix_> mikehh: is there any ui improvements
<kklimonda> bogdomania: make sure that your system is up to date
<gianluca__> hello
<kklimonda> bogdomania: use the main mirror and do standard update dance (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade)
<bogdomania> i will update it now..
<phoenix_> mikehh:the kpackagekit upgrade is good
<chandru_in> does anyone hare successfully use ubuntu one file syncing?
<kklimonda> chandru_in: I use it
<phoenix_> mikehh: how is the vlc player, is it default. have you tried playing any hd videos using vlc
<kklimonda> chandru_in: you should ask on #ubuntuone as that's where developers are
<chandru_in> Can u help me with the issue I mentioned above?
<chandru_in> ok
<mikehh> phoenix_: not yet, will try some of that stuff later, and report back
<chandru_in> thanks kklimonda
<phoenix_> mikehh: i cant find a good review on the net. can you point a good one
<mikehh> phoenix_: haven't seen any myself
<mikehh> anyway got to sort out some other stuff - bbl
<phoenix_> mikehh: see you
<zfe> i can't install from usb
<zfe> is it normal?
<zfe> i can't install from usb
<zfe> is it ok?
<|ns|nR8> yep
<zfe> so, there is no way to install ubuntu 10.10 on a netbook?
<zfe> :S
<|ns|nR8> no option to boot from usb ?
<zfe> i can
<zfe> just it looks broken
<zfe> "no initrd found"
<zfe> and it seems it is a common problem for ubuntu 10.10
<|ns|nR8> tried alternate ?
<|ns|nR8> alternate installer
<zfe> yes
<zfe> same problem
<m4rtin> will a dist-upgrade on beta push me to RC?
<|ns|nR8> apt-get update
<|ns|nR8> apt-get upgrade
<janisozaur> hello. I've installed maverick rc on hp/compaq 8510p laptop and middle touchpad buttons aren't working. they used to in lucid. In fx middle-clicking acts similar to left-click and most other apps simply ignore it (I use it to access the "other" clipboard). my xorg.conf didn't specify any options regardins this touchpad. middle click works with external mouse. see http://pastebin.com/6S9i3AiM for some log
<janisozaur> how can I re-enable middle button?
<zfe> anybody solved the problem with booting from usb drive?
<kklimonda> zfe: have you tried unchecking the "persistent storage" option in usb-creator?
<zfe> i tried
<zfe> but lemme retry
<zfe> ah, i'm using the usb-creator from a non-ubuntu distro
<zfe> is it ok?
<kklimonda> no idea
<kklimonda> it may be a problem
<zfe> why is it so troublesome by the way?
<kklimonda> no idea, I'm just aware of some problems with the usb installer
<BajK> hm, just installed 10.10 RC and now it's broken again
<BajK> too good that yesterday I downloaded the Beta image for installation on my external hdd
<bazhang> BajK, broken how
<BajK> bazhang: a similar behaviour as I had a few weeks ago. I installed it, started it, all fine. then apt-get update && dist-upgrade and now xserver does not start up anymore
<BajK> but at least this time it does not end up in an infinite loop but I end up at the console after the second crash
<BajK> but I didn't have time finding out the reason or looking up log files so far
<gnomefreak> intel?
<bazhang> BajK, why not wait for the packages held back
<bazhang> ie just upgrade, not dist-upgrade
<BajK> gnomefreak: virtualbox on nvidia
<gnomefreak> oh
<BajK> bazhang: hm.. good point. well, i always do that and it always works^^
<gnomefreak> nvidia works here
<BajK> gnomefreak: but even desktop effects were working good but well
<BajK> when backup is finished I'll give it another try
<bazhang> BajK, desktop effects work in virtualbox?
<BajK> bazhang: yes?
<bazhang> nvidia (non vm) works great here with oss drivers
<BajK> of course the 3d cube and stuff don't work but shadow effects, dimming parent windows, window previews and such work fine
<bazhang> hmm. never bothered with a vm
<BajK> but yesterday I installed kubuntu 10.10 beta on my external hdd for school usage
<BajK> (and showed it a friend of mine, he loves it)
 * gnomefreak loves it too ;)
<BajK> I was sceptical about 10.10
<BajK> but
<BajK> there are improvements that just make it neccessary for me :D
<BajK> such as the great great kpackagekit
<BajK> and krunner is not that slow anymore
<BajK> and i do mostly anything via krunner so this is a thing very important to me
<bazhang> ah this is kubuntu then
<gnomefreak> it looks like oo.o is being updated
<BajK> I don't like gnome, so this is why KDE :D
<BajK> or well it's not that i don't like it
<BajK> but i am just too lazy getting used to something differnet
<bazhang> yep ubuntu here
<BajK> I grew up with KDE since version 1.0 back in 1999
<BajK> but I consider the theme changes in 10.10 a step back
<gnomefreak> i have too many DEs to name let alone remember
<BajK> i loved the arrows for maximize/minimize
<BajK> but I find the sqare and horizontal line don'T fit the round buttons
<BajK> gnomefreak: I hope oo.o will get an update
<BajK> I use MS Office with Wine :)
<BajK> If microsoft can do just one thing, than it's a great office package
<BajK> *then
<gnomefreak> BajK: for me it is now but not sure the version you were hoping for
<BajK> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> BajK: OO.o update
<BajK> hm, I am hoping for a major interface update^^
<gnomefreak> 1:3.2.1-7ubuntu1
<BajK> I don't expect ribbons but oo.o looks so 20th-century..
<BajK> I hate backing up games -.-
<gnomefreak> i dont ever play games on PC
<BajK> g
<BajK> I mostly don't.
<BajK> but sometimes i need to^^
<BajK> I re-encountered my old Star Trek Bridge Commander :)
<BajK> i love it
<BajK> hm but there are still some bugs in kio... it shows "0 seconds left" and does not display a tarnsfer rate..
<djdarkman> hi, is there a way to make tomboy's systray icon behave normal?
<BajK> djdarkman: what do you consider "normal"?
<djdarkman> like in Lucid, without that foreced indicator-like behavior
<djdarkman> *forced
<BajK> i don't get what you mean
<BajK> djdarkman: gnome or kde?
<djdarkman> gnome
<BajK> ah okay, that's why. I am not a gnome-person :)
<djdarkman> right clicking doesn't work, clicking it with left, brings up a horrible menu
<Cameron> hi, just installed maverick rc, and when I login my gnome panel looks like an old gnome desktop.  I have this in .xsession-errors : * (gnome-settings-daemon:1684): WARNING **: You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<djdarkman> it should be as broken in KDE as it is in GNOME
<Cameron> then when I run "sudo gnome-settings-daemon --no-daemon" form a termina, the terminal turns purple and the gnome panel  looks  like I expect
<djdarkman> how can I report a bug agains tomboy for maverick?
<gnomefreak> djdarkman: ubuntu-bug tomboy
<djdarkman> thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> Cameron: go to a terminal (ctrl+alt+F2) once there you can kill X than restart X
<yofel> djdarkman: right clicking works fine in tomboy started in KDE, kubuntu doesn't use indicators
<yofel> left click does nothing though
<gnomefreak> i dont use tomboy
<djdarkman> hmmmm, then this may be disabled then, well I need to report a bug anyway, because the colors are messed up thanks yofel
<yofel> me neither, but I have most of gnome installed for testing
 * gnomefreak still wonders why we dont use openoffice.org in the installer
<jxjl> good afternoon, I just downloaded ubuntu 10.10 RC and I would like to know, if there is any way, how to install classic netbook interface
<gnomefreak> netbook remix IIRC
<jxjl> netbook remix iirc
<janisozaur> I've installed maverick rc on my laptop and it doesn't properly handle middle-button clicks (I have 3 physical buttons). It acts similarily to left button, but not exactly the same. xev reports middle button as 1 instead of 2. it used to work in lucid with no additional configuration. I can trigger button 2 with three-finger-tap. for logs see http://pastebin.com/PuA1ecz5. how can I restore middle button functionality?
<BajK> hm weird.. kpackagekit seems to be broken
<BajK> "Sorry" - "An unknown error happened."
<BajK> whatever I click or do^^
<sevenseeker> in case this is not already known:  W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 130.239.18.173 80]
<gnomefreak> sevenseeker: use a different mirror (example): remove the us. from the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> dont forget about the .
<sevenseeker> gnomefreak, already done, but just wanted to FYI, thanks for the info though ;)
<cptblod> running ubuntu 10.10 (tried 10.04 too) and i cannot get any hdmi audio, here's aplay -l / -L : http://pastebin.ca/1952453 any ideas?
<nogo> it's weird. the 10.10 is released
<bazhang> nogo, RC only
<nogo> ic
<dto1> it works pretty well though.
<dto1> i had a tiny issue with the refresh rate on my monitor being detected wrong.
<dto1> i have to set it to 60hz manually in Nvidia Settings, each time i log in. even though i am doing Save To X Config File
<dto1> bazhang: i like the new font.
<nogo> dto1: it's possible. the new igp chips don't support old monitor's modes well
<bazhang> dto1, not tried it yet
<dto1> bazhang: i heard they are looking for feedback on the font. highly readable
<dto1> nogo: trying HDMI, i found that my monitor reports wrong EDID data. so it's not ubuntu's fault :)
<nogo> dto1: i am always lucky. ubuntu eats my dcc/edid
<nogo> dto1: i don't even need a xorg.conf and modline hacks.
<dto1> what else is new in the rc?
<dto1> nogo: :)
<dto1> i have a weird toshiba lcd tv
<nogo> (thouth i have a goldern xorg.conf already)
<dto1> it's really nice tho.
<nogo> everybody has a truck of gold dotfiles
<dto1> what do you mean by gold]
<nogo> fine-turned for years
<nogo> i obey the rules of ubuntu as possible
<DASPRiD> is anyone of you experiencing sluggish gui performance?
<nogo> DASPRiD: what kind of problem?
<DASPRiD> nogo, uh, nevermind, seems like turning of pulseaudio fixed that thing (again)
<nogo> DASPRiD: you can finish all twearks in one week or month.
<DASPRiD> twearks
<DASPRiD> ?
<nogo> DASPRiD: so your sounds don'y play well with your videos?
<nogo> hahaha
<DASPRiD> nah not that
<nogo> i found there were bugs in ubuntu 10.04, made by the developers
<nogo> DASPRiD: what do you care about? such as?
<DASPRiD> oh, i have those bugs as well
<james296> does anyone here know if its possible to configure notify OSD yet?
<DASPRiD> but at home :)
<cptblod> running ubuntu 10.10 (tried 10.04 too) and i cannot get any hdmi audio, here's aplay -l / -L : http://pastebin.ca/1952453 any ideas?
<nogo> cptblod: i have 3 applets for mixer, alsa and pulse. they can control whether you want to use the hdmi
<cptblod> i've tried with and without pulse, but wont get it to work
<nogo> cptblod: what's your hdmi ouput target?
<nogo> cptblod: in my pulse applet, i can use the inner codec or hdmi at once
<nogo> i am curious. is there any pure hdmi external speaker? (not tv something)
<DASPRiD> nogo, loh, looks like i still have the performance problem, when switching workspaces, scrolling in windows and such, xorg goes up to 60% cpu usage
<plovs> DASPRiD might be a driver problem, if it is using the cpu instead of the graphic-card
<jiohdi> I have never gone from beta to full... is it just a final update or does it upgrade everything like a new install?
<DASPRiD> plovs, using nvidia blob
<zanus> Description:	Ubuntu maverick (development branch) Release:	10.10
<zanus> Does this mean I have RC1
<bazhang> zanus, up to date as of today?
<zanus> yes
<bazhang> then yes
<marcosroriz> Hello guys, I've got a new computer. Should I go with Kubuntu 10.10 RC, or wait for the release?
<zanus> ok
<bazhang> marcosroriz, up to you, seems quite stable
<marcosroriz> hmm :)
<marcosroriz> ok I"ll go with the rc
<bazhang> 9 days from final
<budz0r> hello there
<marcosroriz> I can't wait :3
<marcosroriz> >.<'
<jiohdi> I am using unity beta seems very stable so far
<jiohdi> but its having daily updates like crazy
<plovs> DASPRiD there are some extra things to you can muck around with: gksudo nvidia-settings
<budz0r> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 on lenovo ideapad s10-3, n10 graphic controller, and i can't boot any kernel after 2.6.35-18-generic, kernel freezes when trying to load firmware
<budz0r> did anyone had same problem?
<budz0r> i don't know where's the catch
<budz0r> probably in drivers for intel graphic card
<plovs> DASPRiD  "glxinfo |grep rendering" to see if it working
<DASPRiD> plovs, direct rendering: Yes
<budz0r> i didn't find anything on launchpad so far
<Volkodav> when will the wallpapers and splash images start working in grub ? on release only ?
<budz0r> and i am not a bot :)
<jiohdi> I have never gone from beta to full... is it just a final update or does it upgrade everything like a new install?
<bazhang> !final | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jiohdi> kewl
<zanus> I am able to add the Indicator Applet to panel, but it is lacking the volume control
<Ken8521> zanus, did you remove the volume indicator?
<zanus> never did, I have also checked the package manager, pulseaduio, also & gnome-tools are all installed
<plovs> DASPRiD some more notes here: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-d.html
<zanus> *alsa
<plovs> DASPRiD look at the correct version of the driver
<DASPRiD> plovs, are there maverick related notes?
<Ken8521> zanus, look in the package manager, and see if indicator-sound is installed
<donvito2> If i download maverick now do i need to download it later again when final will release?
<DASPRiD> plovs, because the bug is new in maverick
<bazhang> donvito2, no
<Ken8521> and you're sure you have notification area on the panel, right?
<donvito2> So whats the diference?
<bazhang> donvito2, more up to date
<zanus> aha.. thanks Ken8521, hopefully that'll fix it
<donvito2> Ok
<plovs> DASPRiD the link is for xorg.conf notes, it works on any version of linux that has hat nvidia driver ubuntu/suse etc
<donvito2> Ill wait for final
<Ken8521> zanus, yeah, if that wasn't installed(which i can't imagine why it wasn't).... that's why you had no sound applet.
<Ken8521> after you install it, restart X, and you should have the sound applet
<DASPRiD> plovs, well then the question is what changed between lucid and maverick
<plovs> DASPRiD you can see what kind of nvidia card you have with: lspci | grep nvidia
<zanus> awesome it is back, thank you
<DASPRiD> i know…
<plovs> DASPRiD newer version of the nvidia driver?
<Ken8521> DASPRiD, same things that change between most versions, software updates, and a few tweaks here and there.. usually dramatic changes are quickly noticed
<Ken8521> DASPRiD, the installer for 10.10 is quite a bit better than previous versions.
<plovs> DASPRiD you might try envy to install another version of the driver, but it is a sure way to mess up your system, off course
<DASPRiD> yup, as always
<Ken8521> envy is really a bad idea, especially considering the driver in hardware drivers, typically works quite well.
<DASPRiD> Ken8521, the rc actually reveals 4 bugs do me ;)
<Ken8521> DASPRiD, not really sure what your point is, every release has bugs
<DASPRiD> Ken8521, oh, five, cedega/wine broke as well
<Ken8521> wine works fine for me
<DASPRiD> Ken8521, 1.2 or 1.3
<plovs> Ken8521 yes, it is a bad idea, but DASPRiD has a regression in the quality of the nvidia-blob
<DASPRiD> ?
<Ken8521> .2 worked fine, i upgraded to .3, and it works fine also.
<DASPRiD> plovs, don't have to be the nvidia blog, could also be a bug in xorg
<acuster> maverick mis-detects my screen size as 1600x1200 rather than 1400x1050
<acuster> and fails, like lucid, to come back from sleep
<plovs> DASPRiD you still have a copy of your old xorg.conf?
<acuster> system is up, virtual terminals work
<acuster> but widgets are not drawn
<plovs> acuster can you restart gdm?
<DASPRiD> plovs, the xorg.conf didn't change while the upgrade
<acuster> seems like X expects more memory than it has
<plovs> DASPRiD then it's the blob, what number is it?
<acuster> plovs, thanks will try
<DASPRiD> plovs, latest -- why does it have to be a the blob? could be a new bug introduced into xorg
<plovs> DASPRiD not if the xorg did not change, and nowadays xorg.conf is almost empty anyway
<murlidhar> what is the firefox version in maverick ?
<DASPRiD> plovs, xorg.conf isn't the program itself ;)
<DASPRiD> murlidhar, 3.6.10
<murlidhar> ah okiez.
<plovs> DASPRiD i know it's the settings
<murlidhar> i just upgraded my lucid to maverick and i dno't see the new sound app menu in the gnome panel :|
<acuster> on the live cd, restarting gdm just dumps me back into X, both panels are drawn, background is drawn, clicking has no effects, main menu and applets are missing but logout buttons are present
<DASPRiD> plovs, abotu version: Version: 256.53-0ubuntu3
<plovs> DASPRiD ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/256.53/README/index.html
<bjsnider> DASPRiD, this issue was fixed in the 260 blob which you can find int he x-updates ppa
<DASPRiD> bjsnider, which was the exact issue? was there a bug report or something?
<zanus> The Lexmark x5340, is there a driver for this printer.... anywhere.  I've searched high and low, but all I can find are Windows drivers (install packages)
<bjsnider> DASPRiD, it was an nvidia issue, so they fixed it
<DASPRiD> bjsnider, i'll try to upgrade, thx
<DASPRiD> bjsnider, i hope ubuntu maverick will tkae the 260 blob into the repository
<bjsnider> no, do or do not, there is no try
<DASPRiD> well i try if it helps ;)
<bjsnider> currently the 260 blob is a beta, so unless nvidia releases a stable 260 in the next couple of weeks it will have to wait
<DASPRiD> ah okay
<DASPRiD> rebooting
<Ken8521> zanus, i think a lot of lexmark printers have drivers on lexmark's site
<zanus> currently there are none for linux :(
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<bjsnider> best linux printer support: epson
<DASPRiD> bjsnider, great, looks fixed :)
<zanus> Ken8521: I have found this http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=downloadFile&actp=CONTENT&productCode=LEXMARK_X5340&id=DR20523&segment=DOWNLOAD&userlocale=EN_US&locale=en&oslocale=en_US
<zanus> seems to work great, but the root password I give to it... is rejected
<Ken8521> yeah....you need to run it in terminal
<Ken8521> i have had that problem before w/ lexmark drivers
<Ken8521> zanus, open a terminal, and cd into the directory that holds the .deb file.. then run sudo dpkg -i filename
<zanus> will do
<zanus> it is a .sh file btw
<Ken8521> i know
<zanus> I'll have to wait until eclipse finishes downloading/installing
<Ken8521> zanus, my bad
<Ken8521> "sudo sh filename"
<Ken8521> that should do it.
<zanus> thx.. will try it
<zanus> install failed, but I assumed it's because I'm using dpkg atm
<Ken8521> yeah,
<Ken8521> sudo sh filename
<zanus> BUT, it didn't ask me for a password this time
<Ken8521> well, if your system already had raised priviliges because you were updating/upgrading... thats why
<Ken8521> when you used sudo in the terminal, if it needed your root password, it would have askked for it
<zanus> yeah, it's still downloading with apt-get
<Ken8521> yeah, you can only run 1 root process at a time
<zanus> lame
<Ken8521> eh, not really, it's a good policy
<zanus> it is.. just being sarcastical
<Ken8521> if you're trying to install 2-3 different programs in 2-3 different terminal windows... one of those programs could have files that conflict w/ the other, and the installer woud have no way of knowing, because there would be 3 installers running at the same time
<Ken8521> oh ok
<Ken8521> speaking of terimnal, i've not updated today
<zanus> better get on that
<Ken8521> yeah, looks like there's a fwe
<Ken8521> i wonder if we'll ever see skype 4.x for Linux?
<Ken8521> somehow i don't think so
<Ken8521> which isn't a big deal, skype 2.x beta seems to work halfway decent under linux
<zanus> is there a silverlight for linux yet
<Ken8521> um, i don't think so.
<zanus> I heard of moonlight about a year ago, but I've been out of the linux game since then
<zanus> would be nice to watch netflix on linux
<Ken8521> yeah, i've not tried Moonlight, and am not sure on its status
<Ken8521> zanus, well, moonlight has a mozilla plugin in the repository.
<Ken8521> maybe you shoudl install it and see.
<Ken8521> for the greater good(ie, so i don't have to)
<zanus> I guess I could, I don't know what to test with though, my netflix is registered to another computer
<Ken8521> youc an't log in to netflix from any computer?
<Ken8521> i don't do netflix... so i dunno
<zanus> netflix only allows you to log in from one computer...ever
<zanus> I guess it registers the GPU or something when you install the netflix player
<Ken8521> oh really?
<Ken8521> didn't know that
<Ken8521> well, do youknow o any sights that use silverlight?
<Ken8521> i'll installi t and try
<Ken8521> lol
<zanus> I tried logging in with another computer once before and the account was shutdown... had to call netflix to reinstate it
<Ken8521> thats gay
<zanus> no shit
<zanus> hey, I ran the installation, it said the printer drivers were successfully installed but that shell script was for a USB printer.
<zanus> it asked me to plug in my USB printer so I cancelled.. assuming the drivers were somewhere on the system
<zanus> where would they be?
<Ken8521> i have no idea.
<acuster> how do we enable ctrl+alt+bksp to kill X?
<Ken8521> acuster, hang on a sec, i can't remember off the top fo my head
<acuster> ah found it
<acuster> thanks
<acuster> dontzap
<Ken8521> well, you don't need dontzap
<Ken8521> system/keyboard/pref/layout tab.. click Options... g down to "Key Sequence to Kill X server" and check the box
<acuster> yeah 'dontzap' was for the search term
<acuster> thanks
<Ken8521> all right, gonna test silverlight on linux
<Ken8521> i'm predicting epic fail
<zanus> lol
<Ken8521> well, it's trying..
<Ken8521> man it's slow though
<zanus> is there a simple way to find every ppd file in my system
<Ken8521> that could be my laptop though.. it's not exactly the speediest in the all the land
<Ken8521> yah, it froze up
<zanus> I'll have to try the silverlight thing
<Ken8521> i'lltry on my pc later
<Ken8521> this laptop would have already been used for target practice if it wasn't for Linux
<Ken8521> it's kinda frustrating, cuz it runs amazingly well w/ Ubuntu
<Ken8521> i have a question, that i ahve not been able to figure out since ubuntu 6.06
<Ken8521> why can you never adjust the brightness on Totem?
<Ken8521> it's like.. why freakin have a slider for it, if it doesn't work
<zanus> over my head, probably the wrong driver maybe?
<Ken8521> i guess
<Ken8521> it doesn't work on my PC either though, which has the correct Nvidia driver installed
<DarthFrog> Hmm, I've just finished an _in situ_ upgrade from Lucid to Maverick, with problems.  initramfs-tools refused to update which caused dependency problems with the new kernel.  "sudo dpkg --configure -a"  did nothing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/503963/
<DarthFrog> Anybody have any idea how I proceed from here?
<Ken8521> DarthFrog, upgrade  fails often mean "clean install".
<DarthFrog> Ken8521: That would be a nuisance. :-(
<Ken8521> you can try to track it down, but i'm guessing you'll spend more time trying to fix it, rather than just backing up important stuff and reinstalling
<Ken8521> DarthFrog, well.. unfortunately it's a risk you run when you upgrade
<Ken8521> that's why i never uprade
<Ken8521> *upgrade
<DarthFrog> I suppose.  But surely a critial system like kernel installation is something that the devs would want to get right?
<Ken8521> should.. you're right... but.. crap happens, who knows, maybe during the upgrade something else failed, that caused the kernel to fail
<Ken8521> it's hard telling thats why upgrading, is hard to exactly track down what caused the problem and fix it, because so much is being upgraded, etc.. at the same time.
<DarthFrog> Not the kernel.  the kernel is a dependency fallout from the failure of initramfs-tools to update.
<Ken8521> if it were only upgrading 2 packages, you would know the problem existed in one fo those two packages.
<DarthFrog> Right.
<zanus> aha.. found it in /etc/cups/ppd
<Ken8521> hmm, wouldn't have thought of there
<acuster> if I need a special boot parameter for maverick to work properly, where do I add that parameter to ensure it is used permanently?
<acuster> and do I need to do something new every time grub-cfg and grub-install are run?
<acuster> also, are any of you able to determine if commit 10b06122afcc78468bd1d009633cb71e528acdc5 has been applied to the maverick i386 kernel?
<charlie-tca> acuster: add it to /etc/default/grub
<zanus> damnit.. I can get it to print a blank page, but nothing else
<Ken8521> lol
<acuster> thanks charlie-tca
<acuster> wohoo! found the fix that blocked me using lucid on a thinkpad R51!
<zanus> now I'm at a foomatic-rip error..
<zanus> I hate lexmark
<darthanubis> anyone have the link on hand to switch the minimize buttons back to the right side?
<_bt> hi, my linux install on my dell mini 10 (1010) has been broken for ages due to poulsbo chipset. today i have tried installing the maverick RC. upon reboot now all i get is a flashing cursor. any ideas how i can sort this? the machine is dual booting with windows
<clockware> hi all
<clockware> how can i revert to default gnome session in netbook edition?
<tgpraveen> is there proprietary drivers of ATI graphics cards in maverick now?
<yaoziyuan> 9 days to 10.10, so if i want to try kubuntu, i'd better wait?
<fserb> hey guys. I just dist-upgraded to the release candidate and I was looking for info on configuring the touchpad for macbookpro7,1. It seems there's a new way of doing it, but the documentation is still incomplete. Does anyone know where I can find more info about it?
<acuster> has there been discusssion of switch from OOo to libreoffice?
<fserb> so managed to make sound+touchpad work fine on macbookpro7,1
<fserb> but xorg screen refresh is ridiculously slow (with nvidia drivers)
<tgpraveen>  is there proprietary drivers of ATI graphics cards in maverick now?
<bjsnider> fserb, that's a bug in the nvidia driver. the one in the x-updates ppa doesn't have that bug
<master-lie> Can anybody help me? I can not restart acpid ...
<AbhiJit> !info linux-kernel-generik
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel-generik does not exist in maverick
<glebihan> !info linux-image-generic | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<glebihan> !info linux-headers-generic | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<AbhiJit> glebihan, thanks!
<glebihan> AbhiJit: you're welcome
<wzssyqa> what does the "default" option mean when mount btrfs?
<androidbruce|lap> im loving 10.10
<tpdd_work> has anyone experienced the bug where network manager detects a cdma 3g card as gsm?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Lollipop56> hi
<Lollipop56> will Maverick's message indicator offer support for Pidgin too?
<trism> Lollipop56: it already does (did in lucid too)
<Lollipop56> ok cool
<Lollipop56> cuz I remove Empathy and replace it with Pidgin :P
<trism> Lollipop56: me too
<Lollipop56> kk
<Lollipop56> ty for answering
<Evil_Eric> how many more days
<Evil_Eric> until the release
<androidbruce|lap> 10.10
<Evil_Eric> yes
<androidbruce|lap> well the rc is out
<androidbruce|lap> i believe
<Evil_Eric> oooo
<androidbruce|lap> that was last night
<darthanubis> lol where is lm-sensors?
<Ken8521> Evil_Eric, 10/10/10 i believe is the projected release date
<Evil_Eric> dohhh i feel stupid now
<Evil_Eric> on 20 days befor my bday darn
<Evil_Eric> ok laters guys i havent even attempted even seen screen shots of it yet
<darthanubis> do we have to compile our own lm-sensors packages now?
<androidbruce|lap> darthanubis, lm-sensors?
<androidbruce|lap> they should be in there no?
<darthanubis> nope
<Ken8521> darthanubis, they are there... i just looked
<Ken8521> check your repositories
<Andre_Gondim> My software center doesn't open in Maverick
<Andre_Gondim> I will file a bug
<Ken8521> how do you know it's a bug?
<Ken8521> a bug isn't a bug, just because it doesn't work... there could be another issue.
<Votan> Hey guys, is the location of the notification bubble still hardcoded to the upper right area?
<Ken8521> Votan, no sure, i've not tried to move it
<Votan> Ken8521 k, would you know where to look to try and change it ? cuz it is driving me nuts in the upper right corner, filling half my screen on a 10" netbook
<Ken8521> uh, just right click it and choose "move" and see if you can move it?
<donvito2> minimum sistem requirments for maverick please?
<Ken8521> a computer
<Ken8521> a processor is a good idea.
<donvito2> maybe shit
<Ken8521> no seriously, they say it can run on a machine w/ 256mb of Ram, but i had epic fail w/ that
<donvito2> to make it smell beter
<donvito2> ?
<donvito2> anyone to tell me were i can read for minimum system requirments
<Ken8521> well, the minimum for Lucid, was 1ghz, 512mb Ram, 5gb.. i'd imagine maverick would be similar
<Ken8521> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Ken8521> wow, 1gig of ram now..
<Ken8521> 15gigs of hard drive space? wtf.
<donvito2> suprised?
<Ken8521> oh wait, hold on
<Ken8521> i think i looked at the wrong one
<Ken8521> i believe that is to run a live cd
<donvito2> no
<donvito2> its true
<donvito2> that is the requirments
<donvito2> of desktop
<Ken8521> ok wait, i see, recommended minimum system requirements, 1gig, 15gigs, etc.
<donvito2> im downloading maverick right now
<Ken8521> thens scroll down a bit
<donvito2> is there something wrong if i install release kandidate?
<donvito2> or it will be same
<donvito2> like
<donvito2> final release
<Ken8521> no, but hacking the spelling is awful
<Ken8521> althoguh, release candidates can till have glitches and be buggy.. so if youre not prepared to troubleshoot, i would wait
<androidbruce|lap> we shouldn't have to download and install the rc, if we've been keeping with updates
<androidbruce|lap> correct?
<Votan> especially as 10.10 has quite a long known bugs list for an RC
<Votan> androidbruce|lap correct
<Votan> as long as u did the "partial upgrade" if it was requested
<androidbruce|lap> Votan, indeed i di
<androidbruce|lap> did*
<Ken8521> androidbruce, correct, as long as you're up to date, you're good
<androidbruce|lap> Ken8521, yeah man im updating my desktop now
<androidbruce|lap> laptop is current
<Ken8521> yeah, right now w/ upgrades rolling out so quickly, you can upgrade/update 2-3x a day to stay current
<Ken8521> i just updated for the 3rd time today
<Votan> yeh, btw, ... somehow my sound applet vanished from the panel
<Votan> how the heck do I add it back ? add to panel doesnt show no sound applet o.0
<Ken8521> Votan, is installed?
<Ken8521> check synaptic and see if indicator-sound is installed
<Ken8521> there was someone complaining about that earlier
<androidbruce|lap> Ken8521, i update at least twice a day
<Ken8521> Votan, also, is notification area on your panel.. cuz if it's not there, you won't see the sound applet
<Votan> Ken8521 it is installed and the notification area is definately there, i can see the dropbox icon aswell as the wifi one
<Ken8521> Votan, dunno, restart X see if it comes back.
<Ken8521> it might be union and took a break till the next restart
<donvito2> i must have
<donvito2> 15 gb
<donvito2> or i can have 10
<donvito2> to install maverick
<bazhang> donvito2, 10 will do, though tight
<donvito2> okey because i thought
<donvito2> i need at least
<donvito2> 15
<donvito2> and more
<donvito2> not less
<donvito2> but i want to use my windows and ubuntu
<donvito2> together
<donvito2> how can i do that?
<conb123> Anyone else thinking that other than the new sound applet there really isn't an awful lot to shout about in maverick
<conb123> ?
<donvito2> windows is already installed
<duffydack> I didnt know it was as easy as making a 5+gig fat32 partition on a usb stick and copying files to it.. hmmm
<duffydack> still, its a bit MUCH. 5gigaflops
<billybigrigger> does anyone here have any dlink or netgear nics in their machines?
<billybigrigger> what chipsets do they use?
<billybigrigger> my flaky realtek onboard nic will not go into 1000bT mode so i think i'm going to replace it today, and the local shop has those 2 options for about the same price, or for double the price i can pick up an intel pro 1000 GT adapter
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: get Intel.  they're worth every penny for serious use.
<billybigrigger> ya i know :)
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: the D-Links I have are all Realtek, which is a definite notch or seven below Intel.
<billybigrigger> im pretty sure both of those cheaper cards use realtek chipsets, so it's pointless of me getting one
<PhotoJim> I've got Realtek in my desktop, and it's good enough that I won't replace it, but when I bought a NIC for my server, I bought Intel and I've no regrets.
<billybigrigger> yeah, well my onboard realtek will not for the life of it, go into 1000bT which is why i'm trying to get away from realtek :P
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: rule out a cable issue before you spend money, though.
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: and be sure to try a different port in your switch too.
<billybigrigger> i've tried different cables
<patdk-wk> how are you testing it?
<billybigrigger> tried different ports in the switch
<billybigrigger> patdk-wk, ?
<patdk-wk> I was easily pushing 990mbit over realtek card
<patdk-wk> now my intel pushs it much reasier though
<patdk-wk> easier
<patdk-wk> iperf?
<PhotoJim> Intel will put less load on the CPU, from what I understand.
<billybigrigger> well for 1, the switch has a link light, which is either off for 10mb, orange for 100mb, and green for 1000 mbit, there's no link light
<patdk-wk> oh, that happened to my realtek
<billybigrigger> ethtool shows that it's in 10bT half duplex, and trying to force 100 or 1000 speed modes on it doesn't work at all
<patdk-wk> worked great for 2years, then would only work at 10mbit
<patdk-wk> ya, same for me
<billybigrigger> this motherboard is only a few months :P
<patdk-wk> the realtek went bad
<patdk-wk> no os upgrade, hardware changes or anything
<killer999> i have a Kubuntu 10.10 Live USb stick....but i can't install kubuntu...because the installer  crashes after sometime...how to solve this?
<billybigrigger> realtek is shite
<patdk-wk> tried new cables also
<billybigrigger> i've tried ubuntu, arch, and fedora all with same results
<billybigrigger> mind you, all have very similar kernels aswell
<PhotoJim> well, don't even blink.  buy Intel.  terrific supporters of the FOS community with their drivers also :)
<patdk-wk> ya, it's a realtek thing, that is what prompted me to finally bother putting an intel card in it
<billybigrigger> PhotoJim, agreed
<PhotoJim> the only Intel thing I tend to avoid is their video :)
<patdk-wk> but same thing happened to me, and I didn't do any kernel upgrades for months, between working and not working
<PhotoJim> Mine's PCI, but I think I spent $20 on my Intel GigE NIC versus $7 or $8 for a no-name Realtek.  it's a large percentage more, but it's only twenty bucks, not two thousand.
<billybigrigger> well i know it worked on my arch server so i went as far as reinstalling arch, and using the old 2.6.34 kernel it still didn'
<killer999> i have a Kubuntu 10.10 Live USb stick....but i can't install kubuntu...because the installer  crashes after sometime...how to solve this?
<billybigrigger> t work, and i know it worked a month before, so i kind of ruled out kernel problems
<patdk-wk> ya, my onboard realtek was on pci, the intel pcie is much nicer, not sharing that 1gbit of pci bandwidth with everything else now
<PhotoJim> agreed, if you have a spare PCI-E slot :)
<patdk-wk> I had 1 :)
<billybigrigger> patdk-wk, PhotoJim what intel cards did you buy? PWLA8391GT is my option
<billybigrigger> for $54.99 canadian
<killer999> is there a separate channel for kubuntu 10.10??
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: let me peek.
<patdk-wk> Intel Corporation 82574L
<charlie-tca> killer999: no
<billybigrigger> and this seems to be a PCI card, not PCI-E
<syke> hi
<charlie-tca> all of +1 support happens here. It might be no one has an answer, though
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: 00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)
<syke> upon doing an install of 10.10, I get a kernel panic on boot
<syke> I tried both an upgrade and a fresh install
<aboSamoor> my Xorg server is consuming 18-20% of memory. Is that normal  ?
<syke> 10.04 works fine, and booting into the 2.6.32-21 kernel works fine
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: should be cheaper than that, though.
<syke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/653238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653238 in linux (Ubuntu) "maverick kernel 2.6.35-22 panics when booting on Dell Precision T3500" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> killer999: "crashes after some time" does not really give any information.
<mortal> hello, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/653043 check this out
<charlie-tca> aboSamoor: yes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653043 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "network-manager asks pin code on huawei e160e, the pin can not be entered because the pin window is unresponsive" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mortal> anyone else using huawei 3g dongles?
<PhotoJim> mortal: Novatel here, sorry.
<soc> hi
<billybigrigger> PhotoJim, hmm i was going to say $60 is a little much
<patdk-wk> Intel EXPI9301CT
<charlie-tca> syke: I don't know the answer, except maybe try another install? did the cd pass integrety check?
<patdk-wk> is the one I bought
<patdk-wk> but that is just for my workstation
<soc> hi
<billybigrigger> considering the dlink/netgear were 20 something, that's why i asked originally what chipsets they used
<budz0r> hello there
<patdk-wk> everything else has server grade cards in them
<soc> cn someone verify https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/650968 ? that bug i spretty annoying here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 650968 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-network-manager: Clicking "Apply System-Wide" requests password seven (7!) times when clicking "Cancel"" [Undecided,New]
<patdk-wk> ya, everyone uses realtek chipsets these days, mostly
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: Intel PCI-E EXPI9301CT is $36.00 at a local store.  PCI PWLA8391GT Pro is $36.50.
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: I probably misremember the prices from when I bought mine, but that's still lower than $60.
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: that's in Regina, SK, CA
<budz0r> did anyone had problems with intel gma3150 and kernels newer than 2.6.35-18-generic
<billybigrigger> seriously
<billybigrigger> who's your local store? don't know if you've heard of memory express, but they're local to alberta
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: http://otvtech.com
<billybigrigger> only stores in sask :(
<budz0r> the thing is that kernel newer than 2.6.35-18 freezes when try to load firmware
<budz0r> anyone had similar issue?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: does your videos play nicely on 10.10 ?
<billybigrigger> ?
<jjcm> My servers are asploding right now :(
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, random question :P
<jjcm> Front page reddit/digg/ycombinator D:
<BUGabundo> no
<aboSamoor> charlie-tca: is this normal ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/504134/
<BUGabundo> I can't play anything on my sie
<BUGabundo> *side
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, but yes, my 720p's are ok
<BUGabundo> so I need to see if others have it too
<BUGabundo> since you are one of those that *always* has probs
<BUGabundo> you are a good candidate
<BUGabundo> if you don't, then its something only on my side, that I need to track down
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: ncix.com/newegg.ca/tigerdirect.ca will likely have 'em too.
<billybigrigger> PhotoJim, you've got me looking into my local shop doing any sort of price matching now
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: that works too :)
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what kind of videos
<charlie-tca> aboSamoor: I don't know. I run xubuntu here
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: any kind
<BUGabundo> wma, avi, divx
<billybigrigger> PhotoJim, If you find a lower price prior to purchase from an authorized Canadian dealer with a retail store in your Province, we will beat that price by 5%.
<billybigrigger> damn! haha
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: I have serious problem here, that all applications consume a lot of memory. Any idea in which direction I should investigate ?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, video player? totem or vlc or what?
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: oh well, check the other mail order places, or get OTV to ship you one.
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: valgrind is your friend
<charlie-tca> aboSamoor: You are running three terminator windows?
<BUGabundo> I would bet on bad GPU driver
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: totem, mplayer, vlc,
<billybigrigger> hmm
<BUGabundo> plays fine for the 1st few seconds or minutes
<BUGabundo> then audio starts lagging, and video gags
<billybigrigger> 256.53
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: but it is not application specific
<BUGabundo> it gets even worse if I fast fw or pause
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, you know i did notice that on an episode of weeds last night
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: hence me saying GPU
<billybigrigger> i ended up switching players to watch the same video and it was fine
<aboSamoor> charlie-tca: actually it is my friend desktop, and I am trying to help him. He is a researcher and can not use the machine anymore
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I've been noticing that for two weeks
<syke> charlie-tca: I tried both do-release-upgrade on an existing 10.04 install, as well as a freshly formatted disk install
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, ahh i just got home from work so i can't say how long i've noticed it
<syke> and the CD did pass integrity
<syke> I also tried it on another machine of the same make/model
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, home and gone again in a few days i think :( i never get to have any fun anymore
<charlie-tca> syke: weird. I have 5 systems here that I did 10.10 installs on to test with and they all worked fine
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: no video playback probs either?
<charlie-tca> aboSamoor: but if he has enough things running all the time, it will slow down or freeze. Maybe he needs a bigger swap partition/file
<billybigrigger> PhotoJim, $34.99 at newegg.ca
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: no, not here. I blew up a cd drive though. :-(
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> with OS ?
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: there you go.
<billybigrigger> with $6 shipping, still cheaper than buying local
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: probably just really old
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: just slower.  but you can limp along with your existing NIC for a week or so.
<aboSamoor> charlie-tca: this is not the case http://paste.ubuntu.com/504138/ totem reached 130 MB without playing anything
<charlie-tca> why not just close it then?
<billybigrigger> PhotoJim, ya i'm leaving for work so i won't have time to play with it for a few weeks anyway
<charlie-tca> totem has had a memory leak forever, as far as I recall. Or am I wrong?
<syke> charlie-tca: were they Dell Precision T3500 with Intel's hardware RAID controller?
<aboSamoor> charlie-tca: never noticed that in all machine I dealt with
<syke> if not, I don't see why it working for you is relevant :)
<syke> This isn't a new machine/chipset, and it's also not that old
<charlie-tca> syke: +1 ; I agree fully. Hardware raid is a strange animal sometimes, though
<syke> the fact that the Release Candidate kernel panics on boot is a fairly urgent matter
<charlie-tca> Yes it is. Did you file a bug?
<syke> This all worked fine in 10.04, and works fine when I boot into the 2.6.32 kernel
<syke> OMFG
<syke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/653238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653238 in linux (Ubuntu) "maverick kernel 2.6.35-22 panics when booting on Dell Precision T3500" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> looks like you caught the kernel team on it, too
<syke> I would hope so
<syke> this is fairly serious
<Ken8521> syke, i've had no kernel panics
<Ken8521> and it seems specific to one model laptop... so i wouldn't say it's a huge issue
<billybigrigger> PhotoJim, you say you had a pci-express nic card yes?
<syke> ken8521: this is a high-end workstation
<syke> not a laptop
<syke> and it's a regression
<Ken8521> ok, then it seems specific to that 1 model high end desktop... it's still not something that is a huge regression.. it's just a big regression to you, because it effects you
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: no, straight PCI.  old PIII server.
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: but if you have PCI-Express, do that instead.  Better.
<billybigrigger> yeah i think i will
<billybigrigger> free shipping on this pci-e card too :P
<PhotoJim> Score.
<billybigrigger> you ever dealt with newegg or ncix?
<PhotoJim> billybigrigger: both.  newegg has much slower shipping, but both are good.
<syke> ken8521: are you a Canonical representative?
<Ken8521> syke, not in the least.. what in the world gave yoou that idea?
<Ken8521> i'm just master of the obvious
<syke> I see.
<syke> Nothing gave me that idea; I just wanted to be sure that an official representative of the company wasn't shooing away users who have critical kernel panic regression bugs in one of the most common Intel chipset configurations that is currently shipping.
<syke> so, thanks for the poor attitude.
<zonkers1> I applied an update to my ubuntu 10.10 and now it won't reboot
<guntbert> !bug | syke
<ubottu> syke: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<syke> I'll go through proper channels rather than rely on this awesome "community" spirit that you are displaying
<syke> OMFG
<syke> how many times do I need to paste the bug URL?
<syke> guntbert: how many times?
<guntbert> syke: ranting here will not help anything
<syke> is three the magic number?
<syke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/653238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653238 in linux (Ubuntu) "maverick kernel 2.6.35-22 panics when booting on Dell Precision T3500" [Undecided,New]
<guntbert> syke: I don't need it but your ranting and attitude is not helpful either
<syke> you're right
<syke> I am overreacting to the lack of help
<guntbert> :)
<BUGabundo> bye
<syke> I am probably expecting too much
<syke> thanks anyways
<Ken8521> man, he was a prick
<Ken8521> lol
<guntbert> Ken8521: don't let your anger take you away :-)
<Ken8521> lol, i could care less
<zonkers1> is there a way to reinstall from the live cd without wiping out the hard drive?
<Ken8521> zonkers1, well,reinstall suggests you're going to "reinstall".. so that will whipe the hard drive.
<bazhang> zonkers1, separate home partition?
<Ken8521> a separate home partition will save configuration,
<zonkers1> i looked at the partitions and i believe it's all one for /
<zonkers1> default from ubuntu 9.10 I believe
<zonkers1> I just want to get the os to boot back up
<charlie-tca> You are supposed to be able to install now and tell it not to format. It should then not erase /home even if it is a single partition install
<Ken8521> charlie-tca, really?... hadn't ever heard that
<charlie-tca> really
<zonkers1> is there a document for that? I saw but then I didn't see how to mount the /
<Ken8521> doesn't seem logical to be truthful
<charlie-tca> Just make sure that "Format" is not checked
 * charlie-tca goes looking for it
<donvito2> Ken8521
<zonkers1> i need to assign the /  root partition... Just assign to the active partition.
<donvito2> what kind of partition do i need active
<donvito2> primari or logical
<Ken8521> donvito2, at bare minimum.. you need a swap and a /   usually they are both primary, but I guess they could be logical,.
<zonkers1> i have one primary and one extended with the swap on the extended
<donvito2> im creating partition
<donvito2> from c:\
<Ken8521> donvito2, ok, so how much space do you want to give Ubuntu?
<donvito2> because im going to install it together with windows
<donvito2> 10 gb
<donvito2> 11 exactly
<Ken8521> oh you don't have windows installed yet?
<donvito2> i have
<donvito2> i installed it
<Ken8521> ok.
<donvito2> now im creating partition for ubuntu
<donvito2> with 11 gb
<donvito2> and will install ubuntu in there
<donvito2> is that ok?
<Ken8521> ok, so just create a spare 11gig partition of C:..
<donvito2> yeap
<charlie-tca> Ken8521: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1096994654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<Ken8521> and make sure nothing is on it.. that will turn that drive into "E" most likely, under Ubuntu
<donvito2> okey
<donvito2> but do i need to install dual boot
<donvito2> manager?
<donvito2> or ubuntu will install itself
<Ken8521> donvito2, no, it will do it for you... just create E, then boot the live CD, and come back here, and i'll help you
<donvito2> im in
<donvito2> with the live cd the partition is over
<Ken8521> charlie-tca, lol, well that was useless, "not found"..
<Ken8521> donvito2, ok, do you have the free partition?
<donvito2> yes
<donvito2> ready
<Ken8521> ok, start the installer
<charlie-tca> Ken8521: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1093664654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<charlie-tca> Ken8521: yup
<zonkers1> why would recovery mode from grub die anyway on bootup?
<charlie-tca> fingers aitn't typing the right keys
<Ken8521> charlie-tca, i was just busting your balls, i figured it was an accident
<charlie-tca> not the balls, just the fingers ;-)
<Ken8521> donvito2, when you get to the partition stage, lemme know
<donvito2> ok
<Ken8521> u there now?
<donvito2> nope
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<donvito2> it takes time
<Ken8521> yah, i know
<charlie-tca> Ken8521: that second one is good, right/
<Ken8521> it asks a series of mickey mouse questions etc.
<Ken8521> charlie-tca, yea.. :)
<donvito2> Ken8521 is it possible grub to load windows as default os
<donvito2> if i want?
<Ken8521> donvito2, i *think* so.. but i'm not 100% sure how...
<Ken8521> i don't do windows
<Ken8521> well, other than vbox
<yofel> oh hey, we have sun-java6 for maverick :D
<zonkers1> java 6? is that good?
<duffydack> ssh, I will find a use for openjdk if it kills me
<yofel> zonkers1: we only had openjdk in maverick until now
<zonkers1> yofel, was the previous version java 5?
<yofel> 5 was available until jaunty
<zonkers1> ok
<karmel> hello
<aboSamoor> I see Source: nvidia-graphics-drivers Version: 256.53-0ubuntu2 while ubuntu3 is available in the ppa, I tried upgrading many times but I can not get that version !
<karmel> got problem after upgrading few minutes ago - my wireless is not working after it
<yofel> aboSamoor: 256.53-0ubuntu3 is available here in maverick/restricted and should install fine, are you sure that your mirror isn't ouf of date?
<Ken8521> karmel, what wireless chipset?
<aboSamoor> yofel: I use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<yofel> de.archive here, but us should be fine
<karmel> Ken8521, 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<Ken8521> hmm.
<Ken8521> no clue on that one karmel... i've generally found Intel stuff to just work
<karmel> Ken8521, it was working - stopped after update few minutes ago :/
<yofel> karmel: did you check your /var/log/syslog after a failed attempt? there should be some information there
<Ken8521> karmel, hmm, try restarting?
<karmel> three times
<karmel> will check the ap
<karmel> brb
<karmel> suprising... it seems to be a problem with my linksys ap
<karmel> thanks for your help and have a nice day
<androidbruce|lap> im totally stoked for this release to be final. you guys?
 * yofel remembers karmic, that had ton of issues at release time too
<duffydack> Should'nt Mav be a polished Lucid
<duffydack> shouldn't even
<yofel> well, we got a bleeding edge xserver and other updates that were postponed on lucid, so there are a lot of new things
<yofel> my largest problems were with kwin not handling messy intel graphics drivers well, but that has improved a lot
<bjsnider> yofel, why don't you come back from the dark side to gnome?
<Ken8521> i'm not sure there's anything KDE does well..lol
<yofel> as soon as you get rid of the indicators, notify-osd and give update-manager a sane behaviour again I might think about it
<bjsnider> indicators!
<Ken8521> yofel, but notify osd is easy enough to get rid of yourself.
<Ken8521> i personally hate it to.
<bjsnider> yofel sounds like a redhat developer
<Ken8521> lol
<yofel> lol
<bjsnider> hating on ubuntu
<Ken8521> everyone get their bats and log chains.. we're gonna have ourselves a beatin'
<yofel> what? I like ambiance, ubuntu one and software-center
<yofel> that's just not enough to get me back
<hceylan> hey all, anybody trying the nouveau with 3D on 10.10?
<bjsnider> there are lots of core gnome devs who think everything shuttleworth is doing is mistaken
<Ken8521> theonly thing that really annoys me about notify-osd... is everytime i get a message in pidgin(or empathy for that matter) it shows up there.. even if i'm staring right at the message
<Ken8521> so nuking indicator-messages, is about the first thing that has to be done
<Ken8521> bjsnider, what would be the definition of "everything"
<duffydack> scared of change...
<yofel> hceylan: tried it, but it was slower than the proprietary driver when it came to opengl stuff, so I'm back on nvidia-current
<trism> Ken8521: that's easily disabled in the pidgin libnotify plugin
<Ken8521> trism, yeah, but there's other crap that pops up there to.
<Ken8521> so i just remove it.
<Ken8521> lol
<hceylan> yofel: thanks for the reply... Last time I tried I felt the same
<Ken8521> is gnome 3 ever going to come out?
<duffydack> its a notify applet, crap pops up, thats the point.
<hceylan> yofel: But I dunno if it is me or for real - it looks to me the initialization of nvidia when x starts is slower and slower with the latest versions
<Ken8521> duffydack, and thats why i don't like it.. i don't need a notify applet..
<bjsnider> Ken8521, they think gnome-shell will fix what's 'wrong' with gnome and aren't interested in things like notify-osd and appindicators and so forth
<hceylan> yofel: I mean with the nvidia-current
<Ken8521> bjsnider, i dunno.. i'm happy w/ how Gnome and Ubuntu work together... but i've always been a simplistic person when it comes to computing needs
<duffydack> I have learned to like it.. why bother having someones bothersome instant message open on your desktop when you can glance and read it and ignore it
<yofel> hceylan: hm, I'm using the 260 beta driver, but 256 worked fine for me while I was using it
<r00s> hi
<bjsnider> Ken8521, shuttleworth wants ubuntu to be at least as easy to use as osx. it is not now, and changes to gnome have to happen to make it so
<hceylan> yofel: I am currently on 256 too
<r00s> can i just dd the maverick netbook iso to a usb drive, or do i need to use one of these weird usb boot drive creators?
<Ken8521> bjsnider, well, i've never used OSX.. but Ubuntu seems pretty darn easy to me
<hceylan> yofel: I am soo tempted to give nouveau and mesa3D another go.
<Ken8521> i'm guessing if i picked up a mac, i'd be lost
<hceylan> yofel: I will install and (try to) come back :)
<bjsnider> Ken8521, a chimp could use osx
<duffydack> someone shoot shuttleworth for having ambition.
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> i hate banannas
<DASPRiD> Ken8521, it's so hard to do the simplest things on a mac ;)
<yofel> hceylan: well, you can, it's faster when it comes to 2D at least - for nouveau 3D you need libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<DASPRiD> first you will endlessly search for home/end/pgup/pgdown buttons ;)
<hceylan> yofel: yeah... I'll report back...
<hceylan> yofel: fingers crossed :)
<Ken8521> DASPRiD, bjsnider   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CrQjfgvqJQ
<androidbruce|lap> DASPRiD, lol
<DASPRiD> then you will notice that you only have a single mouse button
<Ken8521> DASPRiD, if you've not saw that video, you'll like it
<androidbruce|lap> DASPRiD, that's not the case anymore
<DASPRiD> androidbruce|lap, i know, but i still blame them about that ;)
<hceylan> yofel: rebooting
<androidbruce|lap> i like the trackpad but otherwise no thanks
<Ken8521> Mac killed my inner child
<DASPRiD> Ken8521, so you are a woman?
<Ken8521> lol, no
<DASPRiD> :D
<Ken8521> my spiritual child
<lordcrc> hi, im trying to get my logitech g35 usb headset working in 10.10... in 10.04 they worked flawlessly out of the box, but in 10.10 i cant seem to select it, and running "test speakers" just crashes the test applet thingy
<androidbruce|lap> possible udev perms issue lordcrc ?
<lordcrc> androidbruce|lap: how would i check/tell? :D bit of a nub
<hceylan> yofel: First imressions, it is working just fine and waaaay faster then the original...
<hceylan> yofel: I mean in terms of response times, not the FPS
<lordcrc> the built in sound card works fine
<yofel> hceylan: yeah, in general it feels faster, I got a gpu lockup on my other notebook once though, which turned out to be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze#Problem:%20%20Log%20shows%20%22[mi]%20EQ%20overflowing%22%20and%20X%20freezes
<lordcrc> brb
<lordcrc> when i run gnome-volume-control from console i get "ERROR:gvc-speaker-test.c:390:get_channel_map_for_card: assertion failed: (stream)"
<Volkodav> anybody booted from an image from HDD with grub2 ?
<lordcrc> ah seems its a known issue then
<yofel> Volkodav: you mean boot a .iso on the hdd from grub2?
<Volkodav> yes yofel what's up !
<yofel> Volkodav: there are examples for that here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/MultipleISOBootUSBKey
 * Volkodav saving CD media for burning is in mind
<yofel> which is essentially setting up a flash drive as a HDD, putting various .iso images in a folder and booting them from grub2
<Volkodav> No - this is not what I meant - say I download an .iso to the hard drive and I want to boot it from grub to run install whatever
<yofel> well, just skip the flash drive part
<yofel> and use your internal hdd
<yofel> or do you mean an empty hdd?
<Volkodav> no
<Volkodav> not empty - sau Y have 4 of them and there is an .iso I downloaded and do not feel like burning all these CD's anymore
<Volkodav> so boot from and image on HDD instead of burning and booting from CD
<Volkodav> makes sense ?
<yofel> yes, you put the iso in a place grub has access to it and boot it from grub?
<Volkodav> grub has access to? it probes all drives by default doesn't it ?
<yofel> well, I'm not sure if it has access to all drivers from the beginning, that's why I'm saying so, if it has, put it anywhere
<yofel> then you just need a grub.cfg entry that tells grub how to boot the iso, see the wiki page for examples
<yofel> and use '/etc/grub.d/40_custom' if you don't want update-grub to delete the entry
<Volkodav> here is a real scenario to make it simple to comprehend : xfs or ext4 or btrfs hard drive or partition where .iso is located. Will i be able to boot that image from grub (given all paths and synax is provided) similar as I boot an image from CD or flash ?
<Volkodav> yofel: you answered it it while i was typing lol
<yofel> heh
<yofel> the multipleusbkey does essentially that, it is a hdd with .iso files and boots the one you want
<Volkodav> did you run your benchmarks on SSd with btrfs ?
<yofel> I never got the time to reinstall my eeePC so I'm still running ext4 on my SSD
<Volkodav> I find tuned ext4 way faster then btrfs
<yofel> I'll do so when the final is out
<yofel> really? then I'll stick to it :P
<Volkodav> very much so
<Volkodav> strange but true
<lordcrc> Volkodav: do you have a link on how to tune it? im getting an ssd soon
<Volkodav> this an older thread but most of it works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1178209
<lordcrc> thanks!
<lordcrc> the hd is really slowing down my laptop... doesnt help that ubuntu has some catching up to do w.r.t caching but an ssd is a quick fix from what i can see
<Volkodav> ssd is really the best upgrade you can imagine
<Volkodav> I have openoffice open in 2-3 sec compared to 12-13
<lordcrc> yeah i have it on my desktop, tho i run win7 there... it made firefox feel like a big hog since it spent a whole second to open ^^
<Volkodav> the gain is obvious to the point you do not believe it first days
<lordcrc> cpu wise im fine with this laptop, pentium m 1.7, but hd makes opening apps etc s l o o o w
<Volkodav> I run cache for browsers and similar stuff still off the raptor 10 k
<lordcrc> ah, yeah i usually disable disk cache anyway
<Volkodav> read this too http://www.nuclex.org/blog/personal/80-aligning-an-ssd-on-linux%22
<Volkodav> and this http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?54379-Linux-Tips-tweaks-and-alignment
<vish>  someone have a video link to the new kubuntu bootsplash! ?
<lordcrc> cheers! i assume its best to set up the partitions etc from my desktop pc before installing on it?
<lordcrc> annoying... g35 works now but volume control on them doesnt... that is they adjust some kind of volume, just not any related to playback
<lordcrc> all this worked so fine in 10.04 :/ heh,joys of betas
<Volkodav> the rule i learned about partitioning over the years is to use the systems's tools to partition and solaris was a perfect example
<BumOnBoat> anyone have an answer..how to add stuff to the launcher on new netbook edition ?
<Ken8521> lordcrc, whats the soundchipset on that machine?
<Ken8521> lordcrc, also, for some reason(for me) the sound always started muted, until i unmuted it
<lordcrc> Ken8521: the built in is realtek i think, however im using the logitech g35 usb headset
<Ken8521> oh, ok.
<Ken8521> nevrmind
<lordcrc> Ken8521: it has volume control on the headset, which worked just peachy in 10.04 :)
<Ken8521> hmmm
<lordcrc> guess its just some pulse audio stuff... to get them working i had to kill and restart pulseaudio after pluggin them in... now i have sound but volume adjustment doesnt work
<BumOnBoat> I figured it out....never mind
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-02
<donvito2> any music player like winamp
<donvito2> ?
<bazhang> audacious donvito2
<donvito2> hm
<donvito2> i think it was more good another one
<lordcrc> donvito2: if you find one, let me know :)
<Oli``> Anyone know where gmplayer went?
<Oli``> used to be in a package called mplayer-gui
<donvito2> any player that plays subtitle like bs player?
<yofel> Oli``: the last changelog says: " gmplayer is gone now, please see smplayer as alternative frontend."
<Oli``> yofel: changelog from upstream?
<yofel> no, ubuntu mplayer changelog
<yofel> done by Reinhard Tartler <siretart@tauware.de>, he's siretart in #ubuntu-devel if you want to ask him
<Oli``> yofel: thanks for your help
<yofel> np
<JontheEchidna> Qt advocation! :D
<yofel> hehe :D
<r00s> how come there are no i386 .img files for maverick netbook?
<bjsnider> Oli``, gmplayer hasn't been developed in years and deserved to be killed
<bjsnider> gnome-mplayer and smplayer are much better
<Oli``> bjsnider: depends on your viewpoint. gmplayer just worked for me for years, developed or not. gnome-mplayer and smplayer are both different styles of applications that suit different people. Neither suit me (I've tried, honest). Seems counter-productive to kick out things that haven't received an update if they still work just fine.
<Oli``> Perhaps I'm a one off. Perhaps I'm the only person that cares about gmplayer or even the only person gmplayer "just works" for.
<kklimonda> wow, I've been playing minecraft and it managed to bring my system to its knees
<bjsnider> Oli``, correct. you're the only one
<donvito2> how to install apache on maverick
<donvito2> ?
<cjae> ok so there is an sta driver for broadcom? is the new one included in 10.10?
<cjae> http://news.techworld.com/operating-systems/3239262/broadcom-releases-open-source-wireless-driver-for-linux/
<cjae> or does the sta use like ndiswrapper or something like that?
<donvito2> how can i configure port of openssh-server
<donvito2> ?
<jpds> donvito2: /etc/ssh/sshd_config ; "Port" option.
<donvito2> than how to restart?
<yofel> sudo servide ssh restart
<yofel> err.. sudo service ssh restart
<lordcrc> donvito2: have you tried audacious 2.4?
<donvito2> yes
<donvito2> i installed audaci
<Ken8521> i prefer audacious over all the other music players
<Ken8521> but i hate the icon, so that has to get changed..lol
<donvito2> hehe
<donvito2> what icon u use
<Ken8521> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bb/Audacious_bw.png
<lordcrc> audacious looks very nice so far
<lordcrc> proper playback, not too much fuzz
<Ken8521> i like audacious.
<Ken8521> one thing i like about it, is the interface is way way smaller than totem or rythmbox.
<Ken8521> the "compact" view, looks much like the old winamp(matter of fact, many winamp skins will work w/ Audacious)
<lordcrc> yeah
<lordcrc> the file system is perfectly able to do all i want when it comes to organizing my music
<lordcrc> i dont need another clumsy layer on top
<lordcrc> could do with some better shell integration but that might perhaps be easy enough to fix
<lordcrc> like play/enqueue when righ clicking on files and folders
<Ken8521> man, i've upgraded 3x today..lol
<lordcrc> Ken8521: for tripple the fun_
<lordcrc> ?
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> no.
<Ken8521> anybody know some 1-800 #'s i can call and torment w/ skype?
<Ken8521> i thouht about a suicide hotline, but figured that was a bit serious.
<avi_> Anyone using 10.10.10 with an ATI card? If so, has plymouth's resoultion been improved?
<lordcrc> donvito2: in case you want enqueuing http://www.grumz.net/?q=node/204
<Ken8521> avi_, 10.10.10... you're using a distro nobody's heard of... ;)
<avi_> :)
<donvito2> what is that lordcrc
<lordcrc> donvito2: adds "enqueue" entry in context menu for music files, works with audacious
<zanus> any reason why Ubuntu Software Center would tell me it can't do any installation because of whatever protocol, all the while I can still use apt-get in terminal
<Ken8521> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/laptopmaverick.jpg
<Ken8521> what do i need to do to make that look better?
<Ken8521> i'm fairly happy w/ it now.
<zanus> mooar blue
<Ken8521> more blue?
<zanus> lol
<zanus> add some tits and vulgarity and such... that'll do it
<avi_> Add anti-Apple wallpaper :)
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> avi_, anti-apple?
<Ken8521> never saw that one
<avi_> there's lots.
<Ken8521> i actually really like that wallpaper.
<avi_> my favorites:
<avi_> http://www.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=en&q=think+correctly&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1026&bih=966
<Ken8521> dunno why
<avi_> I like dark wallpapers and minimalistic wallpapers.. so :)
<avi_> whatever floats your boat.
<Ken8521> i prefe "medium".. not to dark, not to bright
<yofel> Ken8521: that does look pretty nice :)
<Ken8521> here hold on a sec, lemme vnc into my sisters machine(she's 14).. and show you a screenshot.. it's enough to kill your eyes.
<zanus> put some badgers on it
<zanus> i don't want to kill my eyes
<zanus> they've seen quite enough... I'm surprised they've not killed ME already
<Kurdistan> anybody can help me with usb?
<lordcrc> Kurdistan: ask and find out :)
<zanus> plug it and play it
<Kurdistan> I have problem with bootable usb
<Kurdistan> I know it works under lucid
<Kurdistan> I tried install maverick from lucid
<Kurdistan> first I wanted to take a look and :) told my self that I wanted to install the rc
<Kurdistan> know I can not install any other iso
<Kurdistan> on usb
<Kurdistan> tried different no luck
<Kurdistan> both with unetbootin and usb-creator
<PhotoJim> USB optical drives are cheap.  why not get one and save your sanity?
<Kurdistan> photojim the problem is not the usb
<Kurdistan> the problem is a bug on maverick
<PhotoJim> then you have to give up some of your sanity I guess :)
<Kurdistan> it worked great to burn maverick on the usb from lucid installation
<PhotoJim> booting off CD works super easily.
<zanus> why not just upgrade.. one dist at a time
<Kurdistan> guys you want to help or not?
<zanus> or was lucid the last one... I'm kinda behind the times
<Kurdistan> like I said I had no problem with lucid. I should not make switch to maverick rc.
<Kurdistan> should wait for the stable
<coz_> zanus,  lucid was the last release.. is that what you meant?
<yofel> Ken8521: here's mine, not everyone's taste I guess :P http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/screenshot.png
<zanus> ya coz
<PhotoJim> I can't help.  I have an external optical drive so I never try to finagle a USB stick to be bootable.
<Kurdistan> coz_ I had lucid installed and now have maverick rc installed instead
<Nextop> Kurdistan: i believe what zanus suguested was to upgrade from lucid to maverick
<Ken8521> yofel, here's my sisters.. i don't know how she uses it... she's 14.. but she must be color blind, thats the only thing i can figure.. running 10.04
<Ken8521> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/rebecca.jpg
<yofel> o.O
<coz_> yikes  that is some wallpaper :)
<IdleOne> lol that is ugly
<Ken8521> yofel, thats actually not bad, considering most kde screenshots repulse me
<Ken8521> IdleOne, i know..lol
<Kurdistan> it must be a bug
<IdleOne> as long as she is happy with it I suppose
<Ken8521> no kidding
<coz_> :)
<Ken8521> thank God for user accounts(or at least i'm sure my parents think so..lol)
<yofel> Ken8521: propose fluffy to her XD http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/fluffy/
<coz_> ok there has to be a law against this lol
<Nextop> yofel: I believe your desktop is the best i've seen in ages :p
<zanus> holy fuckin jesus
<Ken8521> zanus, ?
<IdleOne> zanus: Please keep the language family friendly
<zanus> your sisters .... stuff
<Ken8521> yofel, lol, she's not exactly the type to listen to.. well, anyone..
<Ken8521> zanus, yeah, it's bad.. lol
<IdleOne> Ken8521: as long as she is using Linux, it's all good :)
<Ken8521> IdleOne, well, i forced her into it.
<Ken8521> her computer wouldn't boot for about 3 weeks due to a rootkit, because i told her linux or else
<Kurdistan> I will try out removing ui
<Ken8521> she finally gave in
<Ken8521> not a single virus in almost 2yrs now..lol
<lordcrc> so youtube in firefox... must i use the adobe flash player or?
<IdleOne> lordcrc: www.youtube.com/html5
<lordcrc> IdleOne: hmm that'd require ff4... guess i could install that :)
<IdleOne> hmm it shouldn't
<coz_> lordcrc,  well only if you intend to wathc html5 videos
<coz_> watch rather
<lordcrc> yeah thats another thing, not all vids are supported no?
<yofel> IdleOne: it does says Firefox 4 on the list for firefox
<Ken8521> is anyone successfully using Moonlight?
<IdleOne> yofel: yeah just saw that
<Ken8521> i used it on my laptop earlier(which admittedly is old and not exactly efficient) and it maxed my CPU to 100% for quite a while, so i shut it down.
<lordcrc> i love ff4 in windows tho
<zanus> never knew this place was family friendly
<Ken8521> zanus, yeah, all ubuntu channels are
<zanus> well I'll be......derned
<zanus> f* a g* n da a
<Ken8521> ?
<zanus> nothing... it's just a complete acronym for complete vulgarity
<Ken8521> lol
<zanus> no harm in that I hope
<Ken8521> well, i know in some channels, thinks like lmao, wtf, etc.. aren't acceptable
<Ken8521> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ken8521> yeah.. thats what i thought
<coz_> hey guys... I was wondering if a few things have been    fixed in maverick that were in lucid.... wallpaper options =  fade, stretch.span etc...also multiple partitioned external drives...in lucid  when the icons for those drives appear on the desktop...highlight them all...there is no remove safely or unmount...
<coz_> wallpaper options spedifically on dual monitors rather
<Ken8521> coz_, i actually found the wallpaper etup on Lucid, for dual screens.. to be awesome
<Ken8521> way better than previous versions
<Ken8521> it works fine on my desktop.(dual screens) but i was happy w/ it in Lucid.. so i'm not sure about your issues.
<coz_> Ken8521,  oh no  no guy... span only works if the wallpaper is at the resolution of both monitors ...it will not  actually span any wallpaper across the monitors it simpley duplicates it
<Ken8521> i can't tell you about the multiple partition thing..
<Ken8521> coz_, h ok.. didn't realize that was your issue, i actually like that
<coz_> Ken8521,  oh  ok :)
<Ken8521> you can always resize your wallpaper to 2500x something...  :)
<coz_> Ken8521,  that part i find pretty irritating... it forces editing an image in gimp to fit the resolution of the monitors...
<mark2010> questions for 10.10 ok here?
<Ken8521> coz_, yea..
<coz_> mark2010,   this is the place for it
<Ken8521> mark2010, no.. you need ubuntu+2
<coz_> ?
<andril> hello all
<andril> any major issues with 10.10?
<Ken8521> andril, well, it is still beta/RC... but i've had no issues w/ it
<coz_> andril,  I have it installed on one system... and it seems fine at this point...but as Ken8521  mentioned  it is not released yt
<coz_> yet
<Ken8521> that said... it isn't final release yet, so there's still plenty of bugs, etc.
<andril> Ken8521, thanks looking forward to the upgrade from 10.04.1
<lordcrc> andril: for me theres been some minor things... stuff keeps crashing but nothing thats kept me being productive
<Ken8521> andril, now.. today.. i've heard a lot of people complaining about issues upgrading 10.04-10.10
<mark2010> 10.04 LTS + win xp dual boot. after upgrade to 10.10 i get full white screen?
<Ken8521> so make sure you're completely backed up
<Ken8521> man.. if that wasn't prophetic.. :)
<Ken8521> mark2010, using ATI?
<andril> coz, thanks I love Ubuntu and hope they keep it in the same good course
<coz_> andril,  I updraded edubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10  with no issues however the clean install of maverick did not go so well
<Ken8521> coz_, lol, how can a clean install not go well?
<mark2010> Ken8521 sorry ATI?
<coz_> Ken8521,  good question :)
<Ken8521> mark2010, ati-graphics
<coz_> Ken8521,  I dont have an answer for that one :)
<andril> coz, well I always worry about repos and ppa's during upgrade - i have my laptop to test fresh installs
<mark2010> yes
<Ken8521> thats likely your problem
<coz_> andril,  cool
<Ken8521> i can't remember what the issue though
<mark2010> fine in 10.04
<Ken8521> mark2010, google "ubuntu white screen of death".. i think you'll need to disable the ati driver in safe mode, to get the machine to boot
<Ken8521> mark2010, well, how it acted in 10.04.. is pretty much irrelevant
<mark2010> ok, I'll check that. Thank you.
<andril> coz_, i use Ubuntu as my mainstream OS on my desktops
<coz_> andril,  same here... :)
<coz_> andril,  I also enjoy testing the one in developement if for no other reason ...it gives me something to complain about :)
<coz_> that was a joke guys ^^  :)
<coz_> andril,  do you also use compiz on any of those desktops?
<andril> coz_, oh yeah - trying to get Conky under hand
<coz_> andril,   mm that application I have never really played with much .... apparenlty many use it :)  I will have to give it a go at some point
<andril> coz_, not missing much just makes the desktop look more futuristic and geeky
<coz_> andril,   I think I am too much of a "clean desktop" kind of guy :)
<mark2010> Ken8521 looked at the page, wrote down the command, i am using the 10.04 live cd  right now and can see my partitions, unsure how to safe mode boot?
<Ken8521> "recovery mode" i believe is what they mean..choose recovery from the grub menu
<andril> coz_, do you used gnome or kde
<coz_> andril,   gnome and  a few kde applications
<mark2010> cant see it, just white screen
<mark2010> no GRUB menu just white
<coz_> andril,   I was using edubuntu but was having issues with a few libraries always erroring when compiling  compiz 0.9
<coz_> andril,   so I went back to ubuntu and just installed the kde libs etc that I needed
<Ken8521> mark2010, hit F2 right after the bios screen comes up... that should get your grub menu, and choose rescue mode(or whatever its called)
<andril> coz_, I am sticking with gnome because it's becoming so customizable and it's stable
<mark2010> ok, even with live cd in? or not.
<Ken8521> mark2010, no live CD.. you need to boot yoru install
<Ken8521> but recovery mode on your install.
<Ken8521> andril, well, forget how customizable Gnome is(i'd argue KDE is probably more customizable).. KDE is gawd awful ugly
<mark2010> ok Thank You. I'll try.
<coz_> andril,  yes I agree ... I have been a gnome follower for some time...although I do like a few kde applications onboard ..especially kpat and kreversi... just games  but  okular for pdf  certainly
<coz_> andril,   this is my current desktop   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/dekstop.png
<Ken8521> not bad, i'm not a huge fan of cairo, but looks good
<andril> coz_, where did you get that nvidia icon
<coz_> andril,  the one in the panel?  that is a little application called   nvdock
<coz_> andril,  you have to manually place the files onto the system but let me find the download  ...it has mouse over  gpu temp  and right click options
<coz_> andril,   I cant find the link off hand but you can download it    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/compiz%2B%2B/nvdock-bin-1.02.tar.bz2
<andril> coz_, way over my head i stick to debs
<coz_> andril,  once you manually place those files  just run   nvdock   and place it in start up apps
<andril> coz_, i got some screen shots trying to find them - ok
<coz_> I suppose this could be made into a deb package  although I cannot find the source for it
<coz_> andril,  although if you install nvclock_gtk  you can get the same infor as nvdock has
<coz_> info rather
<andril> coz_, thanks
<andril> coz_, it's weird that i have seen your name on here many times before - you have been around here for a while
<coz_> andril,  on t his particular channel or irc in general ?
<coz_> andril,  I have been around since ubuntu first came out
<coz_> before that on  BeOs irc channels :)
<coz_> andril,   here is another screenshot made with wallpaper plugin in compiz and  cube maps....   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/cubemap.png   sorry guys...not trying to turn this into   "lookie what I did "  channel
<Ken8521> that's cool coz_ .. out of my league though
<coz_> Ken8521,  thanks... "out of your league" ?
<Ken8521> not really smart enough to do stuff like that
<Ken8521> not to mention, it would give me a headache looking at that
<Ken8521> i don't do desktop effects
<coz_> Ken8521, oh ok :)
<dugger5688_> Has anyone gotten the VNC viewer on Maverick to work?
<coz_> Ken8521,  yeah I dont use that desktop except for screenshots...it would definitly give me a headache as well :)
<andril> coz_, awesome - how do i make a link
<Ken8521> dugger5688, yeah, i have.
<Ken8521> i can vnc into my desktop no prob.
<coz_> andril,   a link?
<andril> coz_, to my screenshot in dropbox
<dugger5688_> You're using maverick? What are you using as a server on the other end?
<coz_> andril,  if you have dropbox already installed  ....place the image in a folder  ...let it upload  then right click the image  Dropbox   copy public link
<coz_> andril, place the image in the "Public"  folder
<andril> coz_, ahhh thank you master here we go http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6920525/100110.png
<coz_> andril,  nice :)
<coz_> andril,   is that cairo dock    awn or docky?
<andril> coz_, Docky - again stable but i use AWN for side folders
<coz_> andril,  ok cool... have you tried cairo dock?
<dugger5688_> Ken8521: What client/server are you using for vnc?
<andril> coz_, yeah did not like the themes - Docky is cut and simple
<coz_> andril,   ouch  :)  many of the cairo themes are mine
<Ken8521> dugger5688, tightvnc
<andril> coz_, yeah you were here when Ubuntu  spawned I always saw your name there
<andril> coz_, no disrespect all my friends like the Cairo dock but I am minimalistic
<andril> coz_, you are a Ubuntu legend of sorts
<coz_> andril,  no offense taken :)  but minimal is easy in cairo dock and  sorry guys...didnt mean to get way offtopic
<coz_> andril,   I doubt a legend  believe me ... I am a complainer at best
<andril> coz_, sorry too
<donvito2> how can i make icons like in picture down
<donvito2> http://www.jirp.nl/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/screenshot.png
<coz_> donvito2,  on the dock?
<donvito2> down there
<donvito2> like in picture
<Ken8521> i think thats Avant window manager
<donvito2> some says donky
<donvito2> its called docky
<Ken8521> donky..lol
<donvito2> docky
<coz_> donvito2,  to make icons clear regardless of their size  you want to use inkscape
<dto> anyone else notice Pidgin sounds having a click or noise at the beginning?
<Ken8521> coz_, what does inkskape do?
<coz_> dto,   I cant help there... i rarely use pidgin
<coz_> Ken8521,  inkscape is a vector illustraton application
<Ken8521> hmm
<Ken8521> hmm, never heard of it
<coz_> Ken8521,  it is in the repositories
<Ken8521> yah, installing now
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> you gotta love linux
<coz_> Ken8521,  ooo guy well...there are several graphics apps that any artist on linux should have   gimp...inkscape,,, mypain...agave...and pencil
<coz_> mypaint   rather
<Ken8521> yeah, i use Gimp most of the time
<Ken8521> im not really much of an artist, but i do like making icons sometimes
<dugger5688_> What wallpaper was that?
<coz_> Ken8521,  then inkscape is the application for that  ...you can even export it as a png  image if you want or need
<Ken8521> hmm
<Ken8521> yeah, i like png's
<coz_> Ken8521,  png is faster to render but  svg is always clear at any size  ...png images will pixelate if enlarged to much
<Ken8521> ya
<Ken8521> brb
<Ken8521> dugger5688, that donvito2 posted? i don't even think he knows
<coz_> donvito2,  what icon do you want to make?
<coz_> donvito2,  you can go to #inkscape if you want to learn more about it
<mark2010> join/ #ubuntu+2
<mark2010> join ubuntu2
<lilpod> put that slash before join
<lilpod> like in the first one you said
<mark2010> thanks
<coz_> lilpod,  isnt ubuntu+2 invite only?
<mark2010> had talked to Ken8521. white screen. Safe mode. couldn't get it.
<mark2010> live cd now
<yofel> coz_: it is
<coz_> yofel,  and that will remain that way for a week or so after maverick release ...yes?
<mark2010> upgrade 10.10 with 10.04 + win xp duel boot white screen
<lilpod> I was just telling mark2010 about the correct command to join I have never even been to #ubuntu+2
<yofel> coz_: acutally I don't know, never found +2 to be not-invite
<yofel> this channel will be invite only until natty toolchain opens
<mark2010> join/ #ubuntu+2
<coz_> yofel,  ah understood     yes  I was a bit confused
<yofel> mark2010: it's '/join #ubuntu+2' but you can't join unless you get invited
<mark2010> sorry i haven't been invited
<mark2010> just trying to figure this out
<Ken8521> mark2010, ubuntu+2 was actually a joke
<Ken8521> did you not get it resolved?
<mark2010> suppose like a left-handed smoke shifter?   LOL
<Ken8521> sort of.. ;)
<mark2010> no
<Ken8521> unfortunately, i'm just not familiar enough w/ ATI to be much help
<Ken8521> but it's almost definitely an ATI problem
<mark2010> F2 of course was the bios menu. however passing that, i saw the menu fleeting and then white screen.
<mark2010> i saw it but it didnt stop
<mark2010> background was black
<Ken8521> hmm
<mark2010> have had this before with the full clean install
<mark2010> thank you for your help anyhow
<noah> is there a workaround for this issue?   dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/perl_5.10.1-12ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack): subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2
<yofel> any other error message?
<mark2010> must not like this card...inspiron 9100 w/ radeon on board vid
<yofel> noah: if not, try to delete the file and let apt download it again
<mark2010> the good thing is i can still see both partitions
<Ken8521> mark2010, the card is likely fine... it's likely the upgrade broke the driver.
<mark2010> thinkin that, but how to go back...just install over the U 10.04 partition?
<Ken8521> mark2010, if you're gnna do that, just clean install 10.10
<mark2010> like to have the @^**(#@% win xp on there also for stuff.
<noah> yofel, thank you! i should have thought of that
<noah> seems to be working
<mark2010> i tried clean 10.10 with same result
 * yofel wishes apt would be intelligent enough to try that itself -.-
<noah> good idea
<mark2010> it dont like my system i guess
<mark2010> no win no nothing
<bjsnider> yofel, perhaps it doesn't know for sure that the problem is a corrupted download
<bjsnider> anyway users should do an apt-get autoclean from time to time
<mark2010> downloaded new files with same result
<BUGabundo> guys a little hand here
<BUGabundo> I need to fix my video playback
<Ken8521> mark2010, you tried to clean install 10.10, w/ the same result?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, are you still awake?
<BUGabundo> this is impossible to watch anything
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I am
<BUGabundo> only 3am
<BUGabundo> and ill be up at 8am
<BUGabundo> for a technical meeting
<BUGabundo> more of LUG, but ok
<BUGabundo> but still my problem remains: I can't watch any video
<BUGabundo> without it stalls
<mark2010> yes full HDD format, wiped the drives clean install win xp, full 10.04 install and worked fine.
<bjsnider> in which player?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: all
<BUGabundo> totem, mplayer, vlc
<coz_> ooo
<BUGabundo> vlc has even more porbs with audio
<bjsnider> what kind of video?
<BUGabundo> pausing , and fastfw makes it works
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: mostly xvid
<bjsnider> alright try mplayer -vo xv movie.avi
<mark2010> has worked...i was ok with duel boot with 10.04... then i tried 10.10 and it broke again
<mark2010> 10.10 did not work
<BUGabundo> VIDEO:  [WMV3]  960x540  24bpp  1000.000 fps  3129.7 kbps (382.0 kbyte/s)
<mark2010> single install
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, your system may not be able to handle that without vdpau
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: never had any probs for 2 years
<mark2010> single install of 10.10
<BUGabundo> Requested video codec family [wmv9dmo] (vfm=dmo) not available. Enable it at compilation.
<BUGabundo> Requested video codec family [wmvdmo] (vfm=dmo) not available. Enable it at compilation.
<bjsnider> uh, try an xvid file
<BUGabundo> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> ehe
<lordcrc> yay
<coz_> BUGabundo,  out of curiosity...does the same thing occur with any of the video formats?
<lordcrc> ubuntu is now randomly shifting keyboard layouts
<coz_> o0
<lordcrc> good stuff
<lordcrc> ah stopped now, weird
<lordcrc> heh
<BUGabundo> coz_: seems to be happening over the last two weeks with prety much anything I trow at it
<BUGabundo> but I have a few VOBs around
<BUGabundo> let me try those
<coz_> BUGabundo,   are you using mplayer gui ?
<BUGabundo> cli
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, have you still got ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<coz_> BUGabundo,  ah ok
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-restricted-extras:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 42
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 42
<coz_> mmm
<BUGabundo> yep, VOBs also slow down
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, if you try mplayer at the command line with a reasonable standard-def file it should provide specific complaints if it won't play right
<BUGabundo> this is on an SSD
<mark2010> Ken8521 Thanks for your help. i might just have to go back to 10.04
<Ken8521> mark2010, good luck w/ it.. i wish i could've been more help
<mark2010> ok g'nite
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/504270/
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what graphics chip is in that thing?
<BUGabundo> Nvidia 8400mG
<BUGabundo> running on open source driver with 3D
<bjsnider> nouveau?
<BUGabundo> yes
<bjsnider> well, that's it for me
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<bjsnider> find someone who knows about that driver
<coz_> BUGabundo,   why not the nvidia drver?
<BUGabundo> Sarvat isn't here
<BUGabundo> coz way slower boot
<BUGabundo> nouveu is good enough for every day usage
<coz_> BUGabundo,  but better performance  yes?
<bjsnider> he's in the -x channel right now
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you can't vdpau with nouveau
<kklimonda> use*
<BUGabundo> and do I even need it ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: so you shouldn't use a vdpau backend for mplayer
<BUGabundo> plus from what sarvatt told me in the past, my card doesn't support it either
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: its stock settings
<kklimonda> yes, every cycle I have to report that vdpau as defualt is a terrible setting
<kklimonda> I've forgotten to do it this time :/
<BUGabundo> so how can I tune mine ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: edit ~/.mplayer/config add line vo=xv
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i'd be very interested about what would happen to your video playback if you switched to the blob for a test session
<coz_> ^^
<BUGabundo> there goes my 20sec boot and pretty TTYs
<BUGabundo> jokey good for it?
<coz_> yes
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, for a test session
<BUGabundo> downloading
<bjsnider> is what i said
<coz_> it has one of the "ok"  drivers there
<kklimonda> bjsnider: I'm getting quite a lot of errors related to vdpeau when I use it starting with "[vdpau] Error when calling vdp_output_surface_create: The system does not have enough resources to complete the requested operation at this time."
<kklimonda> my quadro 140m is unable to support both vdpau and compiz at the same time
<bjsnider> that error about resources is all about video ram
<kklimonda> yes
<BUGabundo> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<bjsnider> can you add more from the system?
<BUGabundo> YAY for jockey
<kklimonda> no
<bjsnider> how much is it, like 128?
<kklimonda> I have 128MB on my card and it's, at least in theory, supposed to use RAM to compensate but I've never seen it doing that ;)
<kklimonda> yeah
<BUGabundo> so is this thing activated or not?
<bjsnider> that's just a crap situation to be in, there's no way around it
<kklimonda> bjsnider: that's why I don't think vdpau should be default in mplayer - it doesn't just fail to play movie - it can actually render whole X session unresonsible
<nogo> jockey = apparmor?
<coz_> BUGabundo,  if you mean the nvidia driver  I would reboot  to be sure
<bjsnider> vdpau always works here, and i have a generation 4 chip, with feature set c, so it accelerates everything
<BUGabundo> btb
<kklimonda> bjsnider: funny thing is, even if I don't run any fancy WM (which makes it possible to run mplayer with vdpau output) I still get a higher cpu usage..
<bjsnider> how high?
<kklimonda> ~46% with vdpau, ~36% without default^W xv ;)
<bjsnider> 46% is not using vdpau at all
<bjsnider> it should be no more than 5%
<bjsnider> what graphics core is that?
<kklimonda> g84 or g86 - mobile
<kklimonda> G84M
<bjsnider> that's generation 2 feature set a
<bjsnider> it should accelerate h264
<nogo> is there any h264 chip?
<bjsnider> kklimonda, you should make sure you're trying to play only supported video files. it will not accelerate everything
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: still happening
<BUGabundo> Section "Module"
<BUGabundo>         Load    "glx"
<BUGabundo>         Driver  "nvidia"
<bjsnider> glxinfo|grep vendor
<BUGabundo> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<BUGabundo> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<BUGabundo> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<bjsnider> and the video is still bad?
<BUGabundo> yes
<kklimonda> bjsnider: I've tested with sintel-2048-stereo.mp4 which is h264
<kklimonda> bjsnider: but don't waste time on me - I'm happy with the xv/gl output
<kklimonda> well, at least until it burns my gpu :/
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, try mplayer with -vo gl2
<bjsnider> wait a minute. change audio. -ao alsa
<bjsnider> maybe pulse is to blame
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: with gl2 seems to be better
<BUGabundo> longer seek times
<BUGabundo> but plays nicer
<nogo> a igp with mesa is enough to play with h264
<BUGabundo> and yes, audio at 22k could be jerking pulse, then CPU
<nogo> BUGabundo: no
<nogo> BUGabundo: you just need to fix the bugs of ubuntu
<BUGabundo> $ mplayer -ao alsa -vo gl2 file
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, there's a switch to turn off audio in mplayer, for testing
<bjsnider> i think it's -noaudio, or -nosound
<nogo> BUGabundo: pulse is good for sure
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, it's -nosound
<BUGabundo> -nosound
<BUGabundo> and seems to be working better
<i_is_broke> can you run a 64bit in a 32 vbox?
<BUGabundo> i_is_broke: yes
<i_is_broke> BUGabundo: ok thank you
<i_is_broke> i was just wondering, cause i am running lucid 32bit right now as my host and i want to try the maveric 64bit.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: so sound ?
<bjsnider> certainly looks that way
<BUGabundo> booo
<bjsnider> maybe your sound chip is garbage
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> aren't they all?
<coz_> BUGabundo,  or maybe compile the alsa driver for that specific card ?
<BUGabundo> at leasr crismum says so :P
<bjsnider> the onboard ones all seem to be
<BUGabundo> coz_: can't it "just work" ?
<bjsnider> there's the audio-dev ppa
<nogo> a onboard intel hda has 192khz sample rate
<bjsnider> but the hardware may be such a piece of crap that even a cleaned up driver won't fix it
<nogo> your old ac97 has just 96-48 khz
<BUGabundo> upgrading to audio-dev ppa
<BUGabundo> how do I return to nouveua 3d?
<BUGabundo> disable blob in jockey
<bjsnider> go to jockey and deactivate the blob
<BUGabundo> and there was soemthng else
<BUGabundo> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<BUGabundo> 	LANGUAGE = "en",
<BUGabundo> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<BUGabundo> 	LANG = "pt_PT.utf8"
<BUGabundo> still haven't managed to fix that lang stuff either
<BUGabundo> if I have PT lang pack, apps like firefox are in Portuguese
<BUGabundo> if I don't, apps complain of no fallback
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: your LANGUAGE doesn't look right
<BUGabundo> tell me about it
<BUGabundo> I want english everywhere, but PT locale settings
<kklimonda> I love how compiz and metacity hate each other and, when I change them, all windows end up at the current workspace
<BUGabundo> rebooting
<coz_> kklimonda,   did you set the window locations in compiz  ?
<kklimonda> coz_: no
<coz_> kklimonda,  ah that may be why :)
<kklimonda> coz_: but then I can switch between mutter and metacity without this problem
<coz_> kklimonda,  I am guessing ..when switching to metacity is going to remember last window state
<coz_> kklimonda,  the same can be achieved with compiz  ..although I generall only do that for certain  applications  especiall with compiz 0.9
<kklimonda> coz_: but I don't want any fancy stuff - just for applications to stay on their workspaces when I switch between metacity and clutter (on the live system)
<gilead> hi
<gilead> I just tried to upgrade to 10.10 and the network went down during package download. Now I can't restart the process as both update-manager -d and do-release-upgrade -d say there's no new distro available -- how to reset the state so it sees 10.10 again?
<kklimonda> coz_: so I have a terminal running at the workspace 1 and firefox on the workspace 2 - I'd like for them to stay there after I run metacity --replace (or compiz --replace)
<coz_> kklimonda,   in the place windows plugin you can specify the location of applicatons on specific viewports and  compiz --replace ccp should remember tham but  metacity -replace is going to remember what was in metacity I would assume
<gilead> I deleted stuff from /var/cache/apt, the update-log/ directory, grepped /etc/ and /var (there's no match for 'maverick'), rebooted the machine and still nothing :(
<kklimonda> gilead: most likely your /etc/apt/sources.list has been already updated to point to the maverick
<gilead> kklimonda: doesn't seem to be
<gilead> and if it was the regular apt-get dist-upgrade would pick it up, no?
<kklimonda> yes
<darthanubis> lol where is lm-sensors?
<nogo> why should we use apt and dpkg on ubuntu?
<nogo> this is not debian
<coz_> nogo,  ah  it sort of id  yes?
<coz_> is  not id
<gilead> right... so if no one has any other ideas :) I can s/lucid/maverick/g in sources.list but I'm not sure if the upgrade would happen TheRightWay after that? Is update-manager doing something special?
<coz_> reminds me of #debian channel a few years ago  topic  "This is not ubuntu"
<kklimonda> gilead: it does
<nogo> we should use ubuntu software center and synaptic
<kklimonda> but it's still possible to use dist-upgrade - just more risky
<coz_> nogo,  I believe synaptic will be gone at some point...at least I read that somewhere  but debian uses synaptic as well  and I dont particularly like software center at this stage
<gilead> kklimonda: :/ any ideas where should I look for the solution then? I simply ran out of ideas and google queries to try :)
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: back on nouveua (lost X and had to manually delete xorg.conf) and audio.dev ppa
<BUGabundo> playback is A O K
<gilead> kklimonda: more risky in what way?
<BUGabundo> and now BED
<BUGabundo> its past 4 am
<BUGabundo> im up in 3h
<kklimonda> gilead: do-release-upgrade/update-manager does some magic to resolve dependencies, handles things that apt-get is unable to do etc.
<coz_> BUGabundo,  yikes !
<BUGabundo> nite
<BUGabundo> or what ever is left of it
<kklimonda> there is some env variable you can set to get debug output from do-release-upgrade but I don't remember it atm
<coz_> nogo,    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/synaptic-is-going-bye-bye-soon.html
<kklimonda> nogo: apt-get and dpkg are just as good tools as any other to maintain your system.
<kklimonda> and neither is debian-only
<nogo> coz_: then we can use ubuntu sofeware center all the time
<coz_> nogo,  eeww  :)
<coz_> nogo,   I think I will stick with apt
<nogo> coz_: and we can get rid of those ego wizards
<kklimonda> !ohmy | nogo
<ubottu> nogo: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<nogo> coz_: if you don't use them, we can wash them out
<coz_> nogo,  I am a complainer by heart  .... but software center would be fine if it incorporates all the options of synatpic   history ...locing package versions etc... but personally ...the people I have talked with preferr synaptic over software center  and I tend to be in that camp
<coz_> locking packages  rather
<nogo> i almost forget all apt and dpkg commands
<nogo> it's time to move for a new package manager
<porter1> Are the nvidia driver slowdowns on all maverick linux kernels being experienced by anyone else? If I use the last kernel release from lucid (2.6.32-24), xserver doesn't hog memory.
<bazhang> !ot > nogo
<ubottu> nogo, please see my private message
<nogo> don't bother me
<bazhang> nogo, stay on topic
<nogo> ubuntu center is not on topic?
<bjsnider> porter1, here we go again. the problem is fixed in the nvidia driver in the x-updates ppa
 * nogo kicks anonying pandas
<bazhang> nogo, no, it is nothing to do with support.
<porter1> bjsnider, sorry. I'm not well-versed in the updates made in the latest PPAs. And my question I guess is more along the lines of whether those updates missed the mark for final 10.10 release?
<nogo> what's the support in your mind?
<bjsnider> porter1, the driver that has the fix is current marked beta by nvidia. until nvidia releases a stable driver with the fix, i suppose it will not be in maverick
<porter1> bjsnider, good to hear then I guess. I just knew there was a lot of excitement about 10.10 and I wanted to be able to help others explain whether it was an issue in the proprietary drivers or just kernel-X11 issues. Thanks for the help.
<gilead> kklimonda: # export DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=true
<gilead> kklimonda: and to fix the issue: # rm /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-development
<gilead> kklimonda: grepping for 'maverick' flagged no files and that was exactly what should NOT happen :)
<gilead> in short, meta-release-development contained some borked data from the second when my net connection was dying and update-manager decided it was fresh enough and didn't bother to re-download it
<gilead> in fact, that looks like a bug -- it should try to re-download it if it's the wrong format
<kklimonda> yeah, you should report it
<gilead> anyway, problem sorted, thanks for your help :)
<gilead> should I report the bug against do-upgrade-dist or update-manager? Or something else? :)
<gilead> er, do-release-upgrade or update-manager
<gilead> ok, it needs to be a package name, problem solved ;)
<Flynsarmy1> Is it worth upgrading to meercat now while the RC is out if i'm on intel hardware (laptop) with nvidia gpu. or should i wait for the final build?
<bullgard4> How can I determine if I have got installed grub1 or grub2?
<bullgard4> [solved]
<litropy> Hello, all. Instead of describing my issue here, I've pastebin'ed it. Please see: http://pastebin.com/K8uMbsUw
<bullgard4> litropy: Psychologically a wrong procedure to get help.
<digital_1> Ahhh, you know that ubottu guy is on 24x7!!!
<litropy> bullgard4: granted.
<bazhang> digital_1, it's a bot
<digital_1> I know- it's like he never sleeps!  : )
<digital_1> Does anyone know if the Inventory on Ubuntu One is working yet?
<murlidhar> ok i have upgraded to maverick but the linux image generic doesn't seem to have installed properly ........what should i do ?
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/504326/
<bullgard4> murlidhar: »linux image generic« does not appear in your link. What do you refer to exactly?
<digital_1> I'm trying to use OneConf in the RC.  It's force closing.  Anyone else know if that's supposed to be working yet?
<murlidhar> murlidhar@desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-generic
<murlidhar> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-image-generic is broken or not fully installed
<murlidhar> murlidhar@desktop:~$
<murlidhar> bullgard4: ^^
<murlidhar> bullgard4: something gone wrong while installing kernel it seems.
<murlidhar> bullgard4: 14th line ?
<digital_1> Hey
<bullgard4> murlidhar: My advice: Before you run '~$ sudo apt-get upgrade' try to use the Update Manger and see if this works.
<murlidhar> bullgard4: nothing shows up in the update manager.
<digital_1> If you go to Ubuntu Software Center --> File --> Inventory on Ubuntu One    --- does that work for anyone?
<avengingwatcher> anyone else having issues with the clock applet on the gnome panel?
<bullgard4> murlidhar: What do you mean by "nothing shwos up"? Do you mean th program 'update manager' does not start?
<digital_1> @avengingwatcher:  What specifically?
<murlidhar> bullgard4: it starts but no updates as of now.
<bullgard4> avengingwatcher: No.
<murlidhar> bullgard4: but i did update things from update-manager.
<avengingwatcher> it's floating in the middle of my screen instead of attached to the dock and the weather doesn't show up
<avengingwatcher> plus side everything else works
<digital_1> @avengingwatcher:  Nope- mine is right where it's supposed to be.
<bullgard4> murlidhar: Okay. Now try the command '~$ sudo update-manager -d'.
<avengingwatcher> curious
<murlidhar> bullgard4: says there are no updates to install.
<bullgard4> murlidhar: Okay. And now try again the command '~$ sudo apt-get upgrade'.
<digital_1> Is it safe/advisable to use Update Manager from the RC?
<bullgard4> digital_1: It is safe to use Ubuntu Lucid. It is undafe to use Maverick.
<bullgard4> s/undafe/unsafe/
<digital_1> So in general don't use Update Manager ever within the RC?
<murlidhar> bullgard4: same problem.
<bullgard4> digital_1: Only if you are adventurous and have made a backup before.
<digital_1> @bullgard4:  Thanks!
<bullgard4> murlidhar: I have only a faint hope: Reboot and see if the problem has gone.
<murlidhar> awww
<murlidhar> ok
<murlidhar> bullgard4: nopes... :|
<bullgard4> murlidhar: What do you mean vy "nopes..." ?
<bullgard4> by
<murlidhar> bullgard4: i meant the problem didn't get solved ..
<murlidhar> those 3 packages haven't been installed properly.
<bullgard4> murlidhar: I am sorry but I cannot help you with the information which you provided.
<murlidhar> what information do you need ?
<bullgard4> murlidhar: I don't know exactly. You better observe your computer more thoroughly. There must be some unusual sign of misbehaviour of your computer. Please provide a dmesg dump in a nopaste.
<murlidhar> yes there are.... the gdm is at wrong resolution
<murlidhar> and sofwate-center cannot be opened without giving sudo command.
<murlidhar> bullgard4: ^^
<bullgard4> murlidhar: This is probably secondary but could lead to the primary culprit.
<murlidhar> and how do i provide a dmsg dump in a nopaste ?
<bullgard4> murlidhar: '~$ dmesg > ~/dmesg.log20101002 | pastebinit'
<cyberix> I'm trying to remove openJdk.
<cyberix> For some reason apt-get wants to install sun-java instead of just removing it.
<cyberix> Why?
<murlidhar> bullgard4: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<murlidhar> bullgard4: apparently dmesg seems to be empty
<murlidhar> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/504335/
<bullgard4> murlidhar: This is strange. I have never experienced that dmesg is empty. --  What happens if you type 'dmesg' in a terminal?
<murlidhar> bullgard4: its not empty.but the its pastebinit that says it is empty
<digital_1> Isn't there a simple app like "Paint" for Gnome?
<digital_1> Not GIMP tho.
<murlidhar> digital_1: gnome-paint ?
<avengingwatcher> Krita for K, gnome-paint, draw from open office
<digital_1> Ah Thanks!
<nigelb> digital_1: tux paint?
<murlidhar> digital_1: gpaint ?
<nigelb> digital_1: or KolourPaint
<digital_1> Thanks much
<murlidhar> digital_1: apt-cache search paint
<bullgard4> murlidhar: I found the lines 138, 521 and 701 suspicious. Google for their exact text adding your computer type. May be this will explain why upgrade does not function.
<murlidhar> hmmm
<DarkSector> Hello, just installed Maverick RC and noticed the software sources tab is not available any more in the Admin section. Where to give feedback for the same ?
<murlidhar> DarkSector: in synaptic manager you will find
<mgunes> DarkSector, you can access it from Software Center
<bullgard4> DarkSector: What "software sources tab" do you speak about? Where do you miss it?
<DarkSector> bulldog98, the one that used to be in the Admin section, others know it
<digital_1> You can also get to it via the Ubuntu Software Center
<digital_1> That's what you should get used to.
<digital_1> It's what is being emphasized.
<mgunes> It was removed intentionally; it's not a bug
<cyberix> could someone try downloading this http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/sun-java6/sun-java6-bin_6.21-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<DarkSector> mgunes, I never said it was
<cyberix> It stops before reaching 4MB
<cyberix> I do not understand why
<cyberix> What was the channel of Canonical admins?
<digital_1> Ubuntu Software Center --> Edit --> Software Sources
<DarkSector> OH ! ok now THAT I did not see digital_1 thank you
<DarkSector> I am satisfied
<DarkSector> *satisfied
<digital_1> You're welcome
<bullgard4> cyberix:  # ubuntu-ops, #ubuntu-motu
<DarkSector> digital_1, also, can you please give me a link to the changes made in 10.10 or anyone else for that matter ?
<murlidhar> i am not sure if we have a changelog file at all.
<mgunes> DarkSector: https://wikiubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<digital_1> DarkSector, the only one I know of is for the beta.  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta#New%20features%20in%20Maverick
<murlidhar> cyberix: didn't stop at 4mb.
<DarkSector> mgunes, the one you gave isn't working
<cyberix> murlidhar: :-/
<murlidhar> cyberix: try changing the repos maybe. i mean any other local fast server.
<mgunes> DarkSector: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<DarkSector> mgunes, yeah that one does
<bullgard4> DarkSector: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+specs
<DarkSector> thanks bullgard4
<digital_1> The Gnome team really did a nice job with the latest Empathy.
<murlidhar> like ?
<digital_1> Pidgin was looking a little long in the tooth... Kinda circa 2003
<digital_1> The UI is nicer, I think.
<digital_1> I've used Pidgin up to this point.
<bullgard4> digital_1: What do you refer to in Empathy 2.32.0 in particular? I cannot see something striking.
<digital_1> @bullgard4:  Just the whole bubble captions and the like.  I haven't used Empathy until just now but the UI seems more modern than Pidgin.
<murlidhar> digital_1: but yes there is now send file feature working ;)
<mokkan> so the wireless problem i was having with maverick.. i tried the older kernel i had installed (2.6.32) and my wireless works perfectly now
<mokkan> could this be a bug or is there more likely something broken on my system
<mokkan> ?
<Doyle> mokkan: what exactly is happening?
<mokkan> i couldn't/can't connect to wireless networks
<mokkan> i can see them
<mokkan> but it fails to connect to them
<mokkan> however, using 2.6.32, it works fine
<mokkan> i was using 2.6.35 previously
<bullgard4> digital_1: I have been using Empathy in Lucid as well as in Maverick. I like it but I cannot see a revolutionary progress.
<bullgard4> mokkan: "i couldn't/can't connect" is no exact description. An error message is needed.
<murlidhar> bullgard4: can i install any other old kernel ?
<digital_1> bullgard4:  Sorry yeah for me it's just that it was the first time that I actually tried it.  Compared to Pidgin it appears strikingly cleaner and more modern.  That's all I was trying to say.  Sorry- didn't mean to imply that this particular version is leaps and bounds better that any previous one.
<mokkan> there is no error message
<mokkan> i believe the only thing it says is "Disconnected."
<mokkan> after attempting to connect for 30 seconds to a minute
<DarkSector> are you talking about empathy ? because I am not able to connect to my gmail account as well
<Doyle> hmmm, give me a few minutes.
<bullgard4> murlidhar: Yes. But I would not recommend that except for very sound reasons.
<DarkSector> gives me a network error
<murlidhar> bullgard4: but i don't find any other kernel in the repos
<digital_1> DarkSector- under advanced I think I had to check "Encryption Required"
<DarkSector> bullgard4, Empathy unable to connect to gmail account gives network error
<murlidhar> DarkSector: you need to give the email address full .. username@gmail.com as username .
<bullgard4> digital_1: Ah, ok. (But Pidgin is evolving too. It still has some user-friendly features that Empathy is still missing.)
<digital_1> DarkSector - I know I got the same issue but then it worked
<DarkSector> digital_1, how ?
<DarkSector> murlidhar, yes obviously, as it is given in the example
<digital_1> DarkSector:  I wish I could tell you for certain.  I ***think*** when I checked that setting "Encryption Required" it worked for me.
<digital_1> but I was just fiddling with lots of options.
<digital_1> I'm logged into it now however.
<bullgard4> DarkSector: My Empathy has been able to connect to gmail accounts.
<murlidhar> DarkSector: yeah :) still people forget to read that ..so i make it a point to tell
<DarkSector> bullgard4, ok, then I should do what digital_1 did
<DarkSector> murlidhar, :)
<DarkSector> digital_1, yeah, still not working
<digital_1> Mine just blew up.. lol
<DarkSector> :)
<murlidhar> hmmm let me chck mine.
<DarkSector> and no bug has been filed either
<digital_1> I unchecked "Require Encryption" hit apply.  Then unchecked it and hit apply and re-checked it.
<DarkSector> digital_1, hahaha
<murlidhar> :) mine works by default
<digital_1> lucky!
<murlidhar> dn't say that :|
<DarkSector> digital_1, yeah toggling it on and off doesn't make it work
<murlidhar> my kernel got angry with me :|
<digital_1> DarkSector- I got the same error you did about the Network Connection.... I just kept changing things until it eventually worked.  I have to retract all the nice things I just said about Empathy.  : (
<DarkSector> digital_1, ok
<digital_1> Now when I type a line longer than the Window, instead of wrapping the text it's expanding the Window.  : (
<DarkSector> ok, digital_1 I think I'll file a bug report but I need to be sure that I am not the only one who got that error, can anyone else please let me know if they had the same problem, because I hate to be filing a bug which isn't a bug for many
<DarkSector> just makes the job harder for the devs
<murlidhar> file bug report for what ?
<DarkSector> murlidhar, the gmail thingy in empathy
<murlidhar> ah okiez.
<murlidhar> but it worked absolutely fine with me.
<digital_1> I think this isn't totally new
<digital_1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311005&page=2
<DarkSector> Yeah got it to work
<DarkSector> the server needs to be added
<digital_1> Now mine's broke
<DarkSector> talk.google.com needs to be written
<digital_1> let me try that...
<DarkSector> digital_1, what did you change ?
<DarkSector> iirc we used to use jabber instead of gtalk earlier. I think that may work as well
<digital_1> DarkSector- putting in talk.google.com fixed it.
<DarkSector> digital_1, ok, someone needs to formally add this to the empathy guide
<digital_1> I'm not sure how it was working before I added that.
<DarkSector> digital_1, you remember when yahoo migrated to its new authentication process, my god tons of bugs
<DarkSector> then finally pidgin added it to its guide
<digital_1> Empathy team should do the same then.
<DarkSector> digital_1, how to contact them ?
<DarkSector> digital_1, any IRC channel ?
<digital_1> murlidhar do you have a server name?
<digital_1> murlidhar:  server name in your Google Talk account config settings in Empathy I mean.
<murlidhar> digital_1: nopes
<murlidhar> its empty
<DarkSector> ah gimpnet
<digital_1> The only bug I ever reported I did through Launchpad
<DarkSector> digital_1, no, I found them @ gimpnet
<digital_1> Oh cool.
<scott__> jr;;p
<scott__> translation is "hello"
<scott__> when you have your hands in the right spot
<scott__> anyone running meerkat?
<digital_1> Yes
<scott__> coolio
<DarkSector> scott__, yeah all of us
<scott__> having issues with picasa where my sound cuts out when starting it
<scott__> so... trying to get away from picasa
<digital_1> brb - reboot time...
<scott__> havent found a replacement
<scott__> anyone liking shotwell that hasnt used it before?
<scott__> as opposed to fspot/
<scott__> firewall
<lucent> scott__: I'm using Shotwell now
<scott__> nice
<lucent> I did use F-Spot but rather like Shotwell
<scott__> u ever use picasa?
<lucent> neither is comparable to Picasa - I don't like Picasa though
<lucent> yeah, I have used Picasa
<scott__> i like picasa only because it allows importing video files
<lucent> I don't need the functionality that is in Picasa, to be brief
<scott__> basically an easy way to plug the digital camera in and import all my video and pictures easily
<scott__> im lovin what Shotwell has.. just need it to import video files as well
<lucent> ah, video import? I think I agree about that
<scott__> then i can get rid of this wine crap
<scott__> (the only reason im saying wine crap is because my sound cuts out every time i start up picasa)
<scott__> its not picasa its wine because even if i go into the wine config, as soon as i click on the "sound" tab my sound cuts out
<DarkSector> ok, so I mailed it in the empathy mailing list
<murlidhar> scott__: as far as i know .... picasa has a a debian file
<DarkSector> lul scott__ use a deb
<murlidhar> but then i know it uses window libraries.
<DarkSector> what murlidhar said
<scott__> wha?
<scott__> its not linux native app though
<DarkSector> scott__, http://picasa.google.com/linux/thanks-deb.html
<DarkSector> use that instead
<murlidhar> yep it isn't native...
<murlidhar> it uses windows libraries....wine is not needed .
<scott__> that deb has wine files included though
<scott__> when i tried to run it also said "Error: A later version is already installed
 * lucent facepalms
<scott__> :hmm
<lucent> may I digress, having data loss trouble and can use some advice?
<lucent> post-Maverick upgrade here and my firewire express card no longer works correctly
<lucent> it eats hard drives when I connect them and fdisk
<lucent> where do I begin though, if I'm going to file a bug report?  I haven't even an idea how I should be reproducing this
<lucent> fsck, I meant, and not fdisk.
<lucent> when Ubuntu auto-mounted my volumes, it fsck'ed and trashed the volumes on two drives
<scott__> ive switched over to ubuntu from windows about 6 months ago.. what up with stuff working and then when a fix is released stuff stops working?
<scott__> no regression testing going on here or what?
<lucent> it's not stable nor LTS
<lucent> my own fault for upgrading, I guess
<lucent> how do I fix it / submit a bug report when I don't know what to look for?
<lucent> I would have thought "Plug drive in, kills data" would catch the attention of firewire developers, or ubuntu kernel developers, no such luck yet
<lucent> seems I'm being too vague but then, I don't know how to be more specific or to reproduce the issue without it just being user error
<scott__> anyone in here use mint?
<scott__> linux mint that is
<scott__> sry lucent, i have never submitted a bug report
<Prez00> so, everybody running 10.10 RC?
<lucent> that's what this is, I think
<|Dreams|> hello got ubuntu 10.10 installed but i cant access my fb messages and also cant get on to my banking website this works on ubunu 10.04 just tested it on main pc
<|Dreams|> tried 3 diff versions of flash
<lucent> what are fb messages?
<|Dreams|> facebook sorry
<|Dreams|> using x64
<lucent> okay, just had to be sure, you know I was gazing into my crystal ball here and I swear it said "Idiot lucent, you are not a psychic"
<|Dreams|> any clues as to what it may be?
<|Dreams|> if not going to put 10.04 back on
<lucent> |Dreams|: does Facebook and banking website require Adobe Flash plugin for your web browser?
<|Dreams|> facebook does i am sure regards to my online banking i am not so sure it is www.natwest.com
<|Dreams|> i type it in the url bar and it just does nothing
<lucent> well, if your banking website requires Adobe Flash, then firstly and not related to Ubuntu, I recommend you change banks immediately
<|Dreams|> lol
<lucent> ...because I can break into your bank account pretty simply.
<lucent> That is not a joke.
<lucent> I've changed banks 3 times to avoid Flash and the associated security hole
<|Dreams|> i cant even get onto the website nevermind break into it
<lucent> good reason to switch banks then.... I digress.
<lucent> in the location bar you can input:     about:plugins
<lucent> the information displayed as a result will contain a reference to Adobe Flashplayer plugin, or it may not
<|Dreams|> yes it is installed
<|Dreams|> and enabled
<lucent> if it does then you may find what version of Flashplayer plugin is installed and that will be interesting...
<lucent> which version
<|Dreams|> Shockwave Flash 10.2 d161
<lucent> odd. I'm at 10.1 r85
<lucent> you may try downgrading Flash?
<lucent> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin=10.1.85.3-1maverick1
<lucent> I think that's the command, not certain of it
<|Dreams|> i had lower version installed originally but same problem
<|Dreams|> one minute i will do it again
<lucent> |Dreams|: in all serious concern though, if your bank requires Flash, then you are well advised to change banks
<lucent> I don't think that is actually your problem
<lucent> this sounds like either a plugin (flash) that is not perfect, or you have entered a network problem
<|Dreams|> perhaps i dont know it works fine on 10.04 i had some issues with facebook but after changingfew diff versions of flash managed to get flash x64 working nicely with everything
<lucent> |Dreams|: you know what the test is, boot a 32-bit LiveCD
<|Dreams|> Shockwave Flash 10.1 r85
<|Dreams|> still same problem
<|Dreams|> maybe it is a network problem
<lucent> Facebook chat? or messages
<|Dreams|> as it doesnt even bother to look up the address or natwest.com
<|Dreams|> neither will load up but the chat could be just facebook being a pain where as messages didnt work yesterday either but work on main pc running 10.04
<lucent> |Dreams|: network issues, right?
<|Dreams|> could be and this is out of my scope to fix so might as well go back to 10.04 me thinks
<andre_> No display booting 10.10 RC on Dell E6410 laptop... xforcevesa doesn't help... what else can I try ?
<andre_> Booting from install CD
<aprilhare> hello
<aprilhare> upgraded today, having problems with packages. the upgrade wasn't a total success. it won't install libphonon-dev in particular, but the upgrade process caused much whinging with regards to libphonon-dev,  kdelibs5-dev. xpilot-ng and xpilot-ng-server
<aprilhare> will life go on? :)
<AngryParsley> I upgraded to maverick on my netbook and now ubuntu shows a login screen (it used to auto-log in) and if I click on my username and type my password, the screen goes blank for a second and prints some text, then shows the login screen again
<aprilhare> AngryParsley, thats not a good sign. bug reporting would be good there
<AngryParsley> it's an acer aspire one
<AngryParsley> I hit ctrl+alt+1 to get a terminal. I'm looking through the syslog right now
<aprilhare> try sudo apt-get install -f
<aprilhare> at least my system seems stable. you need to do something now AngryParsley
<AngryParsley> that did nothing
<AngryParsley> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, etc
<aprilhare> erm
<aprilhare> what did it say
<AngryParsley> the typical stuff apt-get/aptitude says
<aprilhare> so everything is installed and theoretically everything hunky dory
<AngryParsley> correct
<AngryParsley> but x crashes on startup
<aprilhare> then u need to bug report
<aprilhare> beyond that, i'm afraid I haven't got much to add
<AngryParsley> "it doesn't work" isn't a very useful bug report. I'm trying to figure out the exact error
<aprilhare> apport
<aprilhare> one uses apport to bug report. and it adds stuff to the bug report
<AngryParsley> ugh. I try to kill X and it automatically respawns
<aprilhare> thats what x tries to do
<aprilhare> ctrl-alt-f1
<AngryParsley> yes. I have a terminal
<AngryParsley> I did that
<AngryParsley> I want to kill the X that's showing the login screen
<AngryParsley> so then I can try startx and see what it prints out
<aprilhare> kill gdm
<aprilhare> /etc/init.d/xdm stop
<aprilhare> (sort of thing)
<AngryParsley> startx works, but it shows the default ubuntu UI instead of unity
<aprilhare> hmmmmm
<AngryParsley> oh and I have no sound
<AngryParsley> but wireless and bluetooth work
<aprilhare> you've got a lot to bug report :)
<AngryParsley> some error in the syslog about a pulseaudio crash
<AngryParsley> if another AAO owner has upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, they should experience similar issues, right?
<aprilhare> possibly.
<aprilhare> sorry i can't be that much help - my system has problems but noting so bad
<aprilhare> nothing even
<AngryParsley> is there some way I can tell startx to use unity instead of the normal UI?
<AngryParsley> I want to figure out if this is login-related or unity-related
<AngryParsley> or something else
<aprilhare> not using unity
<aprilhare> from what i can tell :)
<AngryParsley> ugh. running gdmsetup shows everything ghosted
<AngryParsley> I can't change the login screen or default interface
<AngryParsley> and clicking the unlock button does nothing, even though my user is a sudoer
<AngryParsley> I try running sudo gdmsetup and I get the same thing
<AngryParsley> Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provide by any .service files
<AngryParsley> *provided
<juk_> Hi, Im happy to anounce that upgraded to 10.10!
<aprilhare> juk_, glad you've cought up
<aprilhare> caught even
<aprilhare> its all well and good.. but whats the deal with libphonon-dev
<aprilhare> it dinna upgrade with the rest
<juk_> aprilhare: yeah it went really smoothly
<aprilhare> there were a few errors here with random packages
<aprilhare> nothing crucial
<aprilhare> erm
<aprilhare> trying to figure out why nautilus looks so retro
<aprilhare> i love how adobe reader for linux has the gall to leave a menu item inviting ppl to purchase acrobat
<AngryParsley> grah what a giant pain
<aprilhare> juk_, what does nautilus look like for u
<AngryParsley> 10.10 worked perfectly the first time I restarted. then I ran apt-get upgrade and X won't start
<AngryParsley> now instead of a login screen I just get a bunch of error messages on a console
<aprilhare> theres a lesson in that
<aprilhare> :)
<AngryParsley> what?
<AngryParsley> get a mac?
<aprilhare> if it aint broke don't fix it
<aprilhare> ;)
<AngryParsley> you're not helping
<aprilhare> i'm sorry but i didn't program it
<aprilhare> can't be helpful except to say *report the bugs*
<AngryParsley> reporting a bug saying "X won't start unless I log in and run startx" doesn't help anything. I need to figure out *why* it's not working
<AngryParsley> or at least narrow down the possibilities
<aprilhare> attach the X log files
<aprilhare> to the bug report
<juk_> aprilhare: satisfying
<AngryParsley> X logs stuff? where?
<aprilhare> of course there are X log files
<AngryParsley> ok
<AngryParsley> where?
<juk_> aprilhare: i go for clearlooks themes
<aprilhare> hmmm
<aprilhare> i thought i set something like that
<AngryParsley> ah, found 'em
<aprilhare> for some reason nautilus isn't picking it up
<aprilhare> looks ugly but it still works
<AngryParsley> meh. I'm not in the mood for this
<juk_> aprilhare: imagebin it
<aprilhare> http://imagebin.org/116645
<aprilhare> tsorry about delay
<aprilhare> i clipped it but it also had ugly old scrollbar
<aprilhare> not nice looking new one
<juk_> aprilhare: you have set controls to Redmond
<aprilhare> yuk "The application File Browser crashed. The bug reporting tool was unable to collect enough information about the crash to be useful to the developers."
<juk_> not pleasing much, imho
<aprilhare> juk_, redmond?
<aprilhare> hang on
<aprilhare> after crash everything looks good!
<aprilhare> yay for crashes! lol
<juk_> aprilhare: yes go in prefs appearence and change controls
<aprilhare> no need now?
<aprilhare> it everything updated
<aprilhare> a crash a day makes nautilus ugliness go away methinks
<juk_> aprilhare: great
<aprilhare> i love the ubuntu font
<aprilhare> ooo the ubuntu software centre has a "for purchase" section. just in case i feel like purchasing a test product.
<aprilhare> there are a few commercial packages that work with ubuntu :)
<juk_> aprilhare: lol wallpapers
<aprilhare> $1 for wallpapers is too much!
<aprilhare> but if it works maybe they could get labview, mathematica, etc. on it
<juk_> aprilhare: I'd buy paper rolls
<aprilhare> juk_, whatever floats your paper boat
<aprilhare> grrr gunna need that libphonon-dev library
<aprilhare> didn't think i would but apparently i will
<AngryParsley> I hate to say it, but 10.10 has just made me stop using ubuntu on my netbook. I changed grub to default to booting windows
<aprilhare> AngryParsley, what do you want from us - i'm a user. you've gotta engage with bug reporting or things don't work under ubuntu. it's that simple
<aprilhare> on the upside, ppl actually listen to u in the linux community, unlike when things get buggy under windoze
<AngryParsley> I just want it to work
<AngryParsley> I hate it when stuff breaks after an upgrade
<aprilhare> don't we all
<aprilhare> i reported my libphonon-dev package and hopefully things will be attended to soon. it's like 8 days till release
<aprilhare> you've gotta remember AngryParsley you've installed a release candidate and there will be bugs.
<AngryParsley> I've had issues since 9.10
<AngryParsley> this is just the straw that broke the camel's back
<yofel> AngryParsley: what's wrong with phonon?
<yofel> er.. aprilhare ^
<yofel> tab fail -.-
<AngryParsley> beats me. I have a problem with gdm and pulseaudio and a couple other things
<aprilhare> yofel, libphonon_dev fail upgrade
<AngryParsley> anyway, bye
<yofel> aprilhare: oh, can you try to upgrade the package again? that should be a one-time failure only
<yofel> we get many of those 'is already installed and configured' reports, but the devs seem to have a hard time tracking the issue down
<aprilhare> yofel, tried to upgrade again, failure
<yofel> k..
<aprilhare> " unable to install new version of `/usr/include/phonon/Phonon/AbstractAudioOutput': No such file or directory"
<aprilhare> libphonon-dev_4%3a4.7.0really4.4.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<yofel> o.O
 * penguin42 updates - and I thought I'd only see a few updates now :-)
<aprilhare> penguin42, how many?
<aprilhare> i only upgraded a few hours ago, so there aren't any for me
<penguin42> well I haven't updated since last weekend, and we've got 400 new packages - so I guess that was the RC
<aprilhare> just this silly libphonon-dev package that wouldn't upgrade
<aprilhare> penguin42, presumably - i didn't check when the RC was released
<aprilhare> things working for you though, penguin42?
<penguin42> aprilhare: Mostly yes, a LOT of things have got fixed over the last few months, I've been using MM since the early Alphas
<aprilhare> ic
<fcn> Will new release use the black theme as the one before?
<aprilhare> i basically waited till the rc. (Playing with Windows 7 gave me perspective in the meanwhile.)
<aprilhare> fcn, no idea. mine is still chocolatey
<killer999> i formatted my partition to ext4 format...now I am getting lost+found folder which I can't delete. How to delete the folder?
<penguin42> killer999: Don't
<aprilhare> is upgrading to ext4 worth the effort?
<penguin42> killer999: lost+found is part of the system
<aprilhare> killer999, why the need to delete a lost+found folder anyway? its handy
<penguin42> killer999: It's where stuff goes if fsck has to fix it and can't figure out wher eit came from
<killer999> penguin42, then it sgould be hidden...because i have 5 partitions and its a bit annoying to see them
<aprilhare> still haven't upgraded to ext4
<fcn> I went back to 9.10 because of the black theme
<aprilhare> is there support for extfat in the kernel?
<killer999> aprilhare, but it only comes in ext4, not in fat32
<penguin42> killer999: Not an unreasonable suggestion; fsck has been around for a _long_ time; it's been there for decades
<aprilhare> killer999, not surprising
<penguin42> fcr: You can always switch theme!
<killer999> the problem is whenever i select all files, it also selects lost+found and then it shows file operation error
<killer999> also lost+found is strange name....does not reflect that its a system folder...seems like virus that i cannot delete
<aprilhare> yay vuze actually works now
<supremo> lol
<alket> Im trying to create a bootable usb with Maverick RC , with Startup Disk Creator, at 99% an error displays " Checksum didn't match "
<kroson> hi people will kubuntu get the ubuntu new font?
<kroson> ...
<supremo> ubuntu's font are blurred
<supremo> you need private elite fonts
 * supremo installed elite fonts with the best hinting
<kroson> supremo: so will the ubuntu font be used as default?
<kroson> in maverick final!
<alket> kroson, its default now
<kroson> alket: where is it used throughout the system?
<kroson> if i download the RC and update it will i get the same as final system?
<alket> yes
<supremo> kroson: you can remove default fonts of ubuntu
<_pHI_> I have a quick question: if i keep my Ubuntu 10.10 RC up-to-date, can i avoid installing the final 10.10 when it comes out? will i have all the latest packages?
<_pHI_> is it the same for beta and alpha?
<ikonia> it depends if things break
<ikonia> again, it depends if things break
<_pHI_> i don't 100% understand ;(
<ikonia> if the packages are upgradeable then it should move to production, if packages break and have to be swapped out then it will need a fresh install
<_pHI_> is there a way for me to tell around the time the final is released? ;)
<ikonia> _pHI_: I would just advise you to do a clean install on release day to make sure all packages are stable and current
<_pHI_> alright
<_pHI_> thanks!
<_pHI_> another quick question: i noticed that in the 10.10 theme the window borders are gone
<_pHI_> is that intentional? it makes it hard to resize windows with the mouse
<ikonia> don't think so
<hifi> ikonia: thats not completely true though
<ikonia> hifi: please expand
<hifi> "if packages break and have to be swapped out then it will need a fresh install"
<hifi> you don't need a complete fresh install if something breaks
<hifi> though you absolutely need to know what you are doing
<ikonia> hifi: right so for someone asking this question, a clean install is the sensible answer, or they would not be asking the question as they would understand the package managment
<_pHI_> snif
<hifi> thats why I felt the needed to correct you
<ikonia> and I'm explaining why I've suggested a clean install
<hifi> I didn't say you were wrong, just that it is not the full truth
<dave65> yo
<dave65> 10.10 is great thanks
<ikonia> please don't start in here
<dave65> lol
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<dave65> yeehhaaa
<dave65> whats up with you mate
<thomas82> every few minutes, I'm getting very high average system load without any reason. CPU is not heavy used, plenty of free memory, disk usage also low.. Can anyone give me some ideas what can be wrong?
<dave65> 10.10 is superb as far as I can see
<thomas82> please take a look on that screenshot: http://www.wstaw.org/h/2897016a9a2
<ikonia> dave65: we don't need you repeating that
<dave65> as a desktop
<dave65> dont be boring man
<dave65> ;)
<ikonia> dave65: please stop,
<dave65> stop what?
<ikonia> dave65: just saying "it's great" in channels,
<_pHI_> thomas82: is it avahi-daemon? that goes through the roof (100% cpu) once in a while for me
<dave65> whats wrong with that?
<_pHI_> dave65: never mind, it's ok to be excited ;)
<ikonia> dave65: it's pointless, this is a disucssion channel, people are already using it
<dave65> think I need off topic, hope your not there lol
<dave65> I only just installed it and wanted to say thanks, geez
<thomas82> _pHI_: it looks like its not a CPU problem... looks rather like something with kernel (red bars in htop)
<ikonia> dave65: please feel free to discuss 10.10, but just saying "it's great" is of no value in multiple channels
<_pHI_> thomas82: dunno sorry
<dave65> geez lighten up bud :)
<_pHI_> i said uhh girl, shock me like an electric eel
<ikonia> thomas82: when the system is under load is it still responsive ?
<thomas82> ikonia: no, its very choppy, I cannot type normal, I hear sound cracks in any player etc...
<dave65> not tried much at the moment
<thomas82> ikonia: when I want to minimize / maximize window also it takes  very long
<ikonia> that's common with cpu lag, I wonder what's hogging it
<ikonia> thomas82: do you have compiz/effects enabled ?
<thomas82> ikonia: yes, I do
<ikonia> thomas82: disable it, see if the load spikes go away
<thomas82> ikonia: ok, switched off, I'll let you know the result soon, thank you!
<Guest31876> Hi, just install maverick beta. Not seeing daap server in Amarok. Is a firewall enabled by default?
<Ken8521> Guest31876, to my knowledge, no firewall is on by default.
<javatexan> how does one install Sun SDK on ubuntu 10.10 ;)
<javatexan> same as 10.4
<ikonia> exactly the same process as 10.04
<supremo> use synaptic?
<javatexan> apt-get
<supremo> no
<javatexan> wow that was easy
<javatexan> LOL
<supremo> java is in the ubuntu software center
<javatexan> still have to change alternatives?
<supremo> there is openjdk something, mint is using it
<supremo> but i don't like its author
<javatexan> yeah
<supremo> i only trust the official java, it's always much faster
<javatexan> my grails failed due to missing native2ascii:
<coz_> javatexan,  first open synaptic...  hit search  type icedtea to see if it is installed
<coz_> javatexan,  then hold ctrl and click ALL that show up and remove completely
<coz_> javatexan,   then  hit search again and type   sun java     I believe it is in the repositories or you can use the karmic partner repository for it
<coz_> rather lucid partner repo
<supremo> it's weird, i don't have java on my gear
<coz_> you may have to put the lucid partner repository on maverick for now
<bazhang> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/sun-java-finally-uploaded-to-ubuntu.html
<supremo> i must remove it at several days ago
<bazhang> coz_, now in maverick partner
<coz_> bazhang,  very cool :)
<supremo> ...
<bazhang> javatexan, ^^
<supremo> it appears...
<bazhang> supremo, ?
<javatexan> LOL
<coz_> javatexan,  that should do it then,,, open synaptic  click "Settings  then repositories"  second tab  enable partner repos  ...Reload... type in sun java
<javatexan> its alive
 * BUGabundo shoots Firefox
<BUGabundo> I give up... I've removed ALL lang packs and firefox is still in Portuguese :(
<Ian_corne> lol
<supremo> you are lucky, it's not mandarin
<supremo> let it go
<supremo> iirc, firefox has its ways to deal with languages
<BUGabundo> supremo: but it shouldn't
<BUGabundo> I want it in english
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -l |pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/504508/
<BUGabundo> if anyone has ANY idea what package is putting FF in PT, let me know
<BUGabundo> I'll NUKE it
<nigelb> BUGabundo: its in firefox settings?
<BUGabundo> nigelb: where? FF has no lang options
<BUGabundo> only site settings
<nigelb> Edit > Preferences > Content > Language
<nigelb> (Disclaimer: This is on iceweasel)
<BUGabundo> and even that is ENG US / UK
<nigelb> ok, you're stuck then.
<BUGabundo> its driving me insane
<BUGabundo> I'm loosing control of my PC
<BUGabundo> I can't allow that
<nigelb> LOL
<BUGabundo> nigelb: would you  ?
<BUGabundo> please take a quick look at the pastebin
<BUGabundo> and see if you find anything I'm missing
<nigelb> BUGabundo: you need dpm
<BUGabundo> !info dpm
<ubottu> Package dpm does not exist in maverick
<nigelb> dpm => David planella
<BUGabundo> ehe
<nigelb> Log a bug and he'll get int touch with you on monday
<BUGabundo> not that lucky on a weekend
<oCean> BUGabundo: don't know if it's related, but the PT languagepacks are not completely purged (still status rc)
<BUGabundo> oCean: let me purge them
<thomas82> ikonia: just want to let you know that after your advice everything works fine. It looks like there is a problem with Compiz or Ati driver... Thanks again!
<BUGabundo> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<BUGabundo> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<BUGabundo> 	LANGUAGE = "en",	LC_ALL = (unset),	LANG = "pt_PT.utf8"
<BUGabundo>     are supported and installed on your system.
<BUGabundo> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<ikonia> thomas82: that's great
<rumbert> are there any regular rsync mirrors of ISOs?  I see there is zsync.
<BUGabundo> I use zsync too
<BUGabundo> !zsync
<BUGabundo> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<thomas82> ikonia: the problem has returned after 1/2 hour :/
<thomas82> ikonia: do you know maybe if the default CPU scheduler has changed in Ubuntu since kernel 2.6.34 ? Maybe this could cause a problem...
<DarthFrog> Upon upgrade to Maverick, I have a package (initramfs-tools) that refuses to update, saying that it's trigger activated.  Is this trigger event failure logged anywhere?  Can I force installation?
<zanus> Why is everything .. important..refusing to work.  i.e Software Center & Package Manager
<zanus> I've got all the updates.. from 2 hours ago... via terminal and still.  error, error , error
<yofel> *what* error?
<funnylookinhat> Hah - So I'm getting a Kernel Panic when trying to EFI Boot the RC on my MBP.
<zanus> E: ttf-uralic: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<zanus> seems I can't install or uninstall anything because of this
<rusivi> zanus: Software Center grey screened on me, welcome to beta testing!
<rusivi> :P
<zanus> I thought this was in RC though
<yofel> rusivi: we're RC, shouldn't happen..
<rusivi> yofel / zanus I am just joking
<rumbert> zanus: yes.  debian package manager is like that. 1 faulty package will keep the whole user level package system from working.
<zanus> any way to get rid of the faulty package
<yofel> zanus: what does '/var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-uralic.prerm' (I hope the filename is right) do?
<rumbert> modify the (de)install script
<zanus> does nothing
<zanus> should I be passing that as an argument to something
<yofel> zanus: can you pastebin the file?
<zanus> http://pastebin.org/150
<BUGabundo> bahhhh
<BUGabundo> so I stayed awake till 4am to fix my darn audio bug
<BUGabundo> and now its back?
<BUGabundo> WTH
<zanus> I got this uralic thing when I tried to install chromium
<BUGabundo> zanus: that's from what ppa?
<BUGabundo> zanus: $ apt-cache policy chromium-browser | pastebinit
<yofel> chromium pulls the font in I guess
<zanus> http://pastebin.com/h2Yp9hsG
<yofel> zanus: can you edit the file (sudo) and replace 'set -e' with 'set -ex' so the script becomes verbose? and then try to remove the font again
<zanus> (Reading database ... 75%E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<hobgoblin> hi - anyone having trouble getting amarok to run in meerkat - upgraded and updated from lucid
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> zanus: can you pastebin the file again?
<zanus> http://pastebin.com/inYFcT8r
<BUGabundo> anyone seen crisum ?
<yofel> BUGabundo: not in a while
<BUGabundo> hobgoblin: define trouble
<yofel> zanus: that worked fine here..
<BUGabundo> usually $ update-manager -d would do it
<BUGabundo> yofel: remember my video/audio out of sync prob?
<hobgoblin> BUGabundo: not creating a library - had the same in lucid that needed mysql5.1 - not working in meerkat though
<yofel> yes
<BUGabundo> going with audio-dev ppa fixed it... and it returned today after upgrades :(
<yofel> o.O
<BUGabundo> *ML
<zanus> I still get the "segmentation fault"
<BUGabundo> so I can't watch movies with sound now
<BUGabundo> how good is that!
<yofel> zanus: and you move the flie out of the way  (move it somewhere else) and try to remove the font?
<yofel> *can you move the file
<zanus> move the file? you mean the .perm file?
<zanus> here is what happens when I try to remove
<zanus> http://pastebin.com/UmqbKMPt
<yofel> E: /var/lib/defoma/locked exists. -> o.O?
<yofel> try to do what it says at the end: sudo defoma-reconfigure -f
<zanus> I did.. now I get this when I try to remove http://pastebin.com/Kjsc0yuC
<Friar> I just did a fresh install of 10.10 and my xchat wont join a server that I know is a good server. It worked all the time in 10.04.
<yofel> zanus: ok, I don't know much about fonts, so I don't know what consequences leaving the files there if they are still there will have, but simply deleting the .prerm file should at least get dpkg to work again
<zanus> are you sure?
<yofel> well, it's the defoma command in the script that makes dpkg fail, once the script is gone it should work again, but I don't know in what state defoma will be left, but I don't know how to fix that either
<zanus> I'll move it to ~/Desktop just to be safe
<yofel> right
<zanus> sweet, it worked
<zanus> removal successful
<zanus> thx yofel
<yofel> you're welcome
<Wakko10Warner> Protest the MPAA and DMCA goto http://leetbaka.com/tpb/ ;; please spread the word. The war is on.
<Machtin> how can i see why the kernel uses so much CPU?
<Gigacore> guys, I got an error stating "Cannot authenticate some packages. Maybe network error" what to do now?
<Gigacore> while upgrading
<Machtin> cause in htop there's nothing about any process using much cpu.
<Machtin> Gigacore: upgrading to meerkat?
<Gigacore> yeah.. RC
<Machtin> how did you try to upgrade?
<Gigacore> using alternative CD
<Machtin> oh, i see.
<Machtin> not really good at this, but are you on a slow internet connection, or why are you not just upgrading via internet?
<Gigacore> my internet is unstable
<Machtin> well.. that's not that bad, i'd say, because the packages are downloaded and then installed..
<Gigacore> hmm
<Gigacore> is there any way to ignore / overcome authentication?
<Machtin> guess there has to be one.. but don't ask me how :p
<CarlFK> how do I get to the grub menu?
<Gigacore> you mean edit it?
<CarlFK> no - on boot, what do I hit to get the menu and not it boot the default
<CarlFK> is it too late to suggest an advanced option: noisy boot
<CarlFK> in the installer
<CarlFK> yeah, I guess it is days from release, so feature freeze was a while ago...   whats the name of the next release?
<yofel> for grub hold shift pressed on boot, see
<yofel> !grub2 > CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK, please see my private message
<yofel> and the next release is
<yofel> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 2011 - For announcement, see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
<CarlFK> yofel: thanks.  hold Shift down.  I have menu now.
<jellington> hey guys, I just updated my netbook to meerkat and was wondering if there is a easy way to add items to the unity launcher?
<jellington> i presently am editing entries in gconf-editor at the moment.
<donvito2> conky rox
<donvito2> :D
<CarlFK> does grub2 read /etc/default/gurb, or do I need to run grub-update or something to make the changes take effect?
<penguin42> you need to run grub-update
<penguin42> or should I say update-grub
<androidbruce> anyone notice the font changed a bit with the latest updates?
<penguin42> androidbruce: I'm seeing the font in launchpad being different
<androidbruce> penguin42, yeah i need to look at the commits
 * androidbruce wishes they used github
<CarlFK> where are the daily cd images?
<CarlFK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<CarlFK> um... that only has the alt installer
<CarlFK> penguin42: thanka
<yofel> androidbruce: considering that launchpad has the Ubuntu font at the top of the font list in CSS and we got the Ubuntu font is now installed by default launchpad should look different
<yofel> s/we got//
<penguin42> quite likes it; it's very very lightweight
<intrader> Is this the appropriate place for printing problems of 10.10RC? The printer is found, and starts, but the pages output are blank. On 10.04, the same printer works fine.
<penguin42> intrader: Yes it is
<penguin42> intrader: Which printer?
<intrader> penguin42, it s a cups printer attached to a MacOS laptop. The device uri is 'dnssd://HP%20Deskjet%205400%20series%20%40%20Max%20Roxy%E2%80%99s%20MacBook%20(6)._ipp._tcp.local/cups'
<penguin42> intrader: Has Ubuntu figured out the right printer type?
<intrader> penguin42, this uri is from the Printer Properties page in 10.10RC
<penguin42> intrader: Is the printer previously configured; if so I'd try removing the printer and readding it?
<intrader> penguin42, printer type? How do I remove the printer and readding it?
<penguin42> intrader: If you go to system->administration->printing and right lcick on the printer and go to preferences what does it say for make and model ?
<intrader> penguin42, the printer works find from the Mac, and if I boot the 9.04 it worked before - in the settings page, it gives the uri given above, the printer is properly identified in the Printing - localhost page displayed
<intrader> penguin42, when I go to Server-->Setting-->'Show printers shared by other systems' I now see two printers with slightly different names
<penguin42> intrader: I'd remove both of them and readd them
<intrader> penguin42, what do you mean by 'readd them'
<penguin42> intrader: Remove them both, then add it as if it was a new printer
<penguin42> intrader: Out of interest what were you printing from, I've just had a blank sheet from Gimp
<intrader> penguin42, I remove them, and the 'Add' again - it gives the choice of the 'HP Deskjet@ Max Roxy etc.' - Description Cups printer via DNS-SD. Since I have the 'Server-->Settings-->'SHow printers shared by other systems' checked I see two printers with slightly different names.
<intrader> penguin42, either of them reach the printer but the pages printed are blank.
<penguin42> intrader: What program are you printing from?
<thomas82> is there any way to downgrade kernel to 2.6.34 without destroying whole system? :)
<penguin42> thomas82: If you install a 2.6.34 kernel it should give you the option to choose in grub - out of interest why?
<intrader> penguin42, From a web page, and I also tried the XChat page we are on
<thomas82> penguin42: 2.6.35 simply is "unstable" on my system :(
<penguin42> thomas82: What happens and how do you know it's the kernel to blame?
<thomas82> all the time I got a trouble... every ~30 mins, I'm getting CPU lag... Can't even type on keyboard then..
<thomas82> penguin42: I've notice in htop a lot of "red bars" according to htop help, it is kernel...
<penguin42> thomas82: Erk; when that happens is there anything in the logs when that happens?
<thomas82> also I think there was no such problem on 2.6.34
<intrader> penguin42, the print preview is fine - something happens during transmission to the printer.
<intrader> penguin42, I must attend to an urgent matter - I will be back in 1/2 hr
<thomas82> penguin42: unfortunately nothing in logs, standard CPU usage is log, no disk read/write, plenty of full RAM, no swap etc..
<penguin42> thomas82: odd; well yes you could install 2.6.34 or you could go the otherway and try one fo the very latest 2.6.36 dailies
<thomas82> penguin42: yeah, maybe I'll try 2.6.36 first, thanks!
<penguin42> thomas82: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<thomas82> penguin42: or maybe you know any other way how to track high System Load ( >20 )
<penguin42> thomas82: Well, I would run vmstat 1  and look at the output and see if it's doing a lot of disk io or what
<thomas82> penguin42: thank you, i'll try it.. However I think that default CPU Scheduler in kernel may cause it.. I'll check which one was in 10.04 and maybe will change it if in 10.10 is different..
<penguin42> thomas82: I doubt if it's the scheduler - a scheduler shouldn't cause 30 second pauses!
<penguin42> thomas82: You could switch scheduler as well fairly easily
<murlidhar> i am using an application font that is in bold but qt4 apps fonts are not in bold in maverick
<murlidhar> in lucid it was fine.
<murlidhar> a bug is needed to be submitted ?
<thomas82> penguin42: Do you know if its possible without kernel recompilation?
<penguin42> thomas82: Yes it is
<oxymoron> Whats new in Maverick compared to Lucid? DO we get any solid changes this time or failure as before?
<penguin42> oxymoron: We have shotwell instead of f-spot (which is actually quite neat), open radeon drivers are getting more stable IMHO and erm a new font - and general newness
<sda> Ciao a tutti, question: I have some problem with ubuntu, now I'm running 10.10, I start with the most important: My Svideo is a Ati X1700, I need it works in powersafe mode, I don't need it uses all this energy especially with battery. I know the solution is inside Kernel 2.6.35, how can I check?
<murlidhar> lucid was not a failure oxymoron
<murlidhar> murlidhar@desktop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<TSK> In what way could lucid be considered a failure?  It's been working stable enough for me thus far.
<murlidhar> [sudo] password for murlidhar:
<murlidhar> Reading package lists... Done
<murlidhar> Building dependency tree
<murlidhar> Reading state information... Done
<murlidhar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<murlidhar> 3 not fully installed or removed.
<murlidhar> After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<murlidhar> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<murlidhar> Setting up linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic (2.6.35-22.33) ...
<murlidhar> Running depmod.
<murlidhar> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<murlidhar> E: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/iscan failed with return 1.
<Ken8521> murlidhar, stop copy/pasting that long of a bunch of crap
<murlidhar> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<murlidhar> Failed to create initrd image.
<murlidhar> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic (--configure:(
<murlidhar>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<murlidhar> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-generic:
<murlidhar>  linux-image-generic depends on linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic; however:
<murlidhar>   Package linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic is not configured yet.
<murlidhar> dpkg: error processing linux-image-generic (--configure:(
<murlidhar>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<murlidhar> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-generic:
<murlidhar>  linux-generic depends on linux-image-generic (= 2.6.35.22.23); however:
<murlidhar>   Package linux-image-generic is not configured yet.
<Ken8521> isn't there a floodbot here?
<murlidhar> dpkg: error processing linux-generic (--configure:(
<murlidhar>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<murlidhar> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<murlidhar>                                                                                                           No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<murlidhar>                                  Errors were encountered while processing:
<TSK> PasteBin FTW, murlidhar
<murlidhar>  linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<murlidhar>  linux-image-generic
<murlidhar>  linux-generic
<Ken8521> idiot
<murlidhar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<murlidhar> murlidhar@desktop:~$
<murlidhar> sorrrry :(
<murlidhar> i was pastebinnin it.
<murlidhar> sorry
<murlidhar> mistakenly did that.
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/504613/
<murlidhar> it was a mistake Ken8521
<Ken8521> yah right.
<murlidhar> i was tryin to paste the url
<murlidhar> apparently the url didn't copy
<murlidhar> so the earlier copied material was pasted.
<Ken8521> so you didn't notice the ton of text in your box before you hit enter?
<murlidhar> Ken8521: i use weechat . and it asks to press ctrl+Y to paste.
<murlidhar> and i did
<penguin42> murlidhar: Can you do dpkg -S /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/iscan ?
<oxymoron> penguin42: Whats shotwell? :) I use nVidia so nothing radical there, maybe new nouvau drivers? Except for that, nothing? I only saw new core and pulseaudio by default. Except that its like you dont even have to release anything :P
<penguin42> oxymoron: shotwell is a new photo handler to replace f-spot
<murlidhar> penguin42: do i try that command ?
<penguin42> oxymoron: I don't think there are any wow-omg type of changes in Maverick though
<penguin42> murlidhar: Yes and tell me the result
<oxymoron> penguin42: I guess its in Gnome. I am using KDE desktop.
<TSK> <- KDE user (showFoto)
<penguin42> oxymoron: Ah, not tried the newer KDE version; I tend to prefer Gnome but have a look at KDE every so often
<oxymoron> penguin42: I dont understand new version if nothing new.
<droopal> Hi Can somebody help me with a Network problem, I try to click on Network Icon, and it says unable to mount.
<TSK> (digiKam)
<murlidhar> penguin42: did and it just came out.. no output. back to the terminal.
<penguin42> murlidhar: OK, does that file exist for you?
<oxymoron> penguin42: I prefer KDE bigtime before Gnome, especially because of Amarok :) But there still are some problems not fixed in any version of *buntu.
<murlidhar> penguin42: err where can i find the file ?
<Ken8521> oxymoron, like?... i could never use KDE.. i'd use Windows first
<murlidhar> oxymoron: try clementine its a fork of amarok 1.4
<penguin42> murlidhar: Well in your error it says E: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/iscan failed with return 1. and I've never heard of iscan before and I haven't git ut]
<penguin42> got it
<Ken8521> or if you really like amarok, use it under Gnome?
<TSK> After far too many years of using Windows, you couldn't pay me to touch it with a ten foot pole.
<oxymoron> Ken8521: Like graphic issues with resolutions, OpenGL problem with video with Cairo Dock and minor issues here and there. Then nobody changing the crappy app launcher. Its like people seem to like how it works ... which its not.
<murlidhar> Ken8521: i like gnome and amarok ..hence i use clementine..
<Ken8521> never used clementine, doesn't appear to be in the repos, and i rarely compile from source
 * penguin42 should try Maverick KDE again
<murlidhar> penguin42: so i am thinking maybe i could install an older kernel maybe... of lucid's.
<murlidhar> ?
<Ken8521> oxymoron, i dunno, all my systems work fine, have the resolutions i want, etc.
 * oxymoron misses out of the box support for iOS 4.1 as well.
<penguin42> murlidhar: It's not the kernels problem
<penguin42> murlidhar: So, can you pastebin that file?
<murlidhar> which file ?
<Ken8521> not really sure how you figure the app launcher is crappy, but ok... and yeah, I'm happy w/ Gnome in it's current form.. it's functional, w/o being overly bloated and slow like KDE
<oxymoron> Ken8521: Theres appear problem once in awhile in new updates and its not working solid.
<TSK> Clementine is a fork of Amarok 1.4 (the GOOD Amarok).  :)
<murlidhar> penguin42: ah ok..just a second please.
<Ken8521> oxymoron, you make it sound like kde runs swimmingly, kde constantly locks up my systems
<sda> can someone help me with my video card powersetup?
<oxymoron> Ken8521: Lock up?
<Ken8521> constantly
<Ken8521> or it's dragging along at a snails pace
<TSK> The current KDE4 runs pretty slick for me.  4.0-4.2 was pretty nearly unusable for me tho.  Crashed consistently.
<oxymoron> Ken8521: Never lock me. DOlphin (File browser) though crashes once in a while and is really slow.
<Ken8521> yeah.. like i said, I'd use Windows before I used KDE, that's how much i dislike it.. thank God for choice.
<oxymoron> KDE 4.0 cannot be compared to KDE 4.5 :P But I still miss some things which it doesnt have.
<TSK> Ken8521: Agreed.  THAT is the MAIN reason I love Linux so much.  Choice.  :)
<murlidhar> penguin42: murlidhar@desktop:~$ dpkg -S /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/iscan
<murlidhar> iscan: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/iscan
<murlidhar> murlidhar@desktop:~$
<Ken8521> TSK, yup... we don't get get stuck w/ a GUI that some corporate bean counter desided was best.
<murlidhar> penguin42: that's all i comes.
<TSK> Customizability is the second big thing I love about it.  :)
<penguin42> murlidhar: Any idea what iscan is? It doesn't seem to be in the package list I have?
<murlidhar> nope
<oxymoron> Ken8521: Winblows is worse than KDE ... I was forced to install Windows 7 again on my computer because ITUnes doesnt work with VBox, *buntu or anything. But now I cannot access files from my ext4 drives in Winbloews.
<murlidhar> let me google it.
<Ken8521> you think about all the different GUI's for Linux... and here Windows, supposedly the best operating system their is, only has one... go figure
<penguin42> murlidhar: You got an Epson scanner?
<Ken8521> oxymoron, thats a matter of opinion, i hate WIndows, but i'd use it before using anything w/ KDE
<murlidhar> penguin42: ah yes :)
<murlidhar> now i remember i downloaded the drivers for it.
 * oxymoron wonders when all OS can cooperate and CREATE ONE single default protocol for partition/file handling.
<TSK> Windows 7 is the first nearly tolerable version of Windows I've seen, and even so, I still wouldn't touch Windows if you paid me to.
<Ken8521> oxymoron, lol, never..
<penguin42> murlidhar: Well it looks to me like that package is broken some how, if you remove it then I think it'll be able to update-initrd etc - but it may break the scanner
<murlidhar> and the app i use for it is iscan
<murlidhar> penguin42: ok will remove it and see .
<oxymoron> Ken8521: Linux can access NTFS, but Windows cannot access ext* ... thats uhm tragic xD
<Ken8521> TSK, actualy, i always found XP halfway decent, other than constantly being vulnerable to spyware/malware...
<Ken8521> i really never had to many probs w/ it...
<murlidhar> penguin42: no problems. i got a lappy that still has lucid.
<Ken8521> oxymoron, i tihnk you can install something to help windows read ext3..
<TSK> The problem with the idea of "ONE single default protocol for partition/file handling" is that thus far there's no such thing as a filesystem that's perfect for EVERY need/use-case scenario.
<oxymoron> I would be glad to not using any computer at all, but I need it for school, work, socials and so on. Then i also need to use one OS and its choosing between pest or kolera.
<Ken8521> i keep XP in Vbox on one of my machines for when I gotta have it.. which really is only when I have to sync my zune
<oxymoron> Ken8521: Yes, I know but doesnt work for ext4 ...
<murlidhar> penguin42: thanks a lot :)
<penguin42> no problem
<oxymoron> Ken8521: I wasnt able to make Vbox work so I could access files on iPhone 4 with Itunes ... only work in native environment it seems xD
<Ken8521> TSK, maybe it's btrfs... who knows
<TSK> Ken8521: Only time will tell on that one...  :)
<Ken8521> oxymoron, i sync my zune and my nano w/ Vbox..so I see no reason you couldn't sync an iphone
<Ken8521> TSK, yup
<murlidhar> now there is another thingy which i don't know if i should submit a bug on or not.. penguin42
<oxymoron> TSK: We dont need different file handling protocols because everything is just data.
<penguin42> murlidhar: If it's broken submit a bug
<oxymoron> Ken8521: It didnt work with iPhone iOS 4.1, not sure why.
<Ken8521> i could sync my ipod w/ Linux(its an old one), but i figure if i have to have XP in vbox for my Zune, might as well use Itunes for my ipod.
<murlidhar> penguin42: actually my desktop and app fonts are set in bold ..but qt apps and qt4-settings don't show the fonts in bold.
<Ken8521> oxymoron, dunno, but i've also sync'd my sisters ipod touch w/ it
<murlidhar> penguin42: so i am not sure if it is broken or not.
<penguin42> it's broken, submit a bug (repeat until all bugs submitted)
<Ken8521> thats how i switched her to Linux, i put vbox w/ xp on her machine, and told her to fire it up only when she needed to synch er ipod.
<TSK> If btrfs turns out to be the "perfect" filesystem, then comes the hard part.  Convincing Microsoft not to "embrace, extend, extinguish" it.  ;)
<oxymoron> Ken8521: Maybe some crappy bug in Winblows 7 then.
<Ken8521> maybe, who knows
<Ken8521> oxymoron, are you tethering it, or trying to wireless sync it?
<murlidhar> penguin42: now where to submit a bug for this thingy ? the app or in ubuntu desktop team ?
<murlidhar> qt4 apps.
<penguin42> murlidhar: Submit against the individual package if you can
<oxymoron> Sigh, wonders when people will learn to make proper hard- and software. Problably never unfortunatly.
<oxymoron> Ken8521: USB sync?
<Ken8521> yea
<Ken8521> oxymoron, are you using the non-free version of Vbox, that allows USB support?
<TSK> I had an older iPod nano for a long while that worked great with RockBox on it, and using Amarok to sync it.
<oxymoron> Ken8521: I odnt understand why Apple cannot make it open so I can access USB Flash Drive from any computer. They dont have to jail it for Itunes.
<Ken8521> TSK, yeah, but the linux ipod sync tools aren't very good IMO.. gtkpod is all right for old ipods(used it w/ my ancient nano for a while)
 * penguin42 goes for food
<oxymoron> Ken8521: Yes.
<oxymoron> TSK: Yes worked for me too. But latest stuff tender not to work on Linux ...
<Ken8521> oxymoron, well if thats the case, why can't any multimedia device be like that.
<TSK> Ken8521: gtkpod worked okay, but RockBox made my iPod much more usable, as it was just a matter of using it like a USB disk and dumping music files to it.  Amarok found that really simple to accomplish.  :)
<oxymoron> Ken8521: Yeah good question, why not make them free. THen they can have the crappy structure on it if they want.
<murlidhar> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ken8521> TSK, yeah.. i've never rockboxed' a ipod
<TSK> RockBox was WAY better'n iPod Linux, imho.
<TSK> Plays most every music file format you can think of, and plays mpeg video, even on iPods that supposedly couldn't support video (like the old nano).  :)
<Ken8521> TSK, yah, but video on my old 4gig, black and white nano, would not have been very pleasant
<intrader> penguin42, Re: printing problems - printer is cups printer attached to MacOs - it is correctly identified by Maverick
<TSK> Ken8521: I have one of those.  I've actually been thinking about RockBoxing it, just to see if it works half decent.  :)
<Ken8521> lol
<TSK> Of course it wouldn't be viable for playing video on, but it might be nice for music.
<Ken8521> TSK, i only use my old 4gig nano at the gym.. so i don't really need video, picture, etc.
 * oxymoron wonders why he thinks its feels good to track down hard- and software, as well as the whole company business in the world :P
<TSK> I just like it because RockBox supports ogg and flac and such.  :)
<TSK> And it's nice to be able to just drag and drop music on to the thing in pretty much ANY software that can access the filesystem.
<TSK> I also had iPod Linux on the old Nano, but only to boot directly into Doom 2.  Never did use it for music.  RockBox all the way for the music side of things.  ;)
<Ken8521> i never used ipod linux
<TSK> It wasn't terribly impressive.  Only slightly better than the native iPod OS.  It DID run Doom 2 quite nicely tho.  :)
<os2mac> anyone try to use Vboxadditions on Meerkat yet?
<intrader> Printing problems - printer is cups printer attached to MacOs - it is correctly identified by Maverick - preview is Ok, but pages (1) are blank. Works fine in 9.04 on same computer (tri boot)
<Ken8521> os2mac, no
<os2mac> I did a bug search and didn't see any but I definitely have one.
<TSK> VirtualBox is uber
<Ken8521> i love vbox..
 * TSK uses it for "distro-hopping"
<Ken8521> yep.
<os2mac> when ever I try to install vboxadditions 3.2.8_64453 the display switches to a extremely large ASCII display.
<Ken8521> i'm not really sure i even know what vbox additions is..
<Ken8521> i've installed guest additions, if thats what you mean.
<TSK> Same thing
<Ken8521> but i did that from inside virtual XP, and it worke dfine
<os2mac> Ken yes... that is the "official" name of the guest additions.
<TSK> Little bit of feature enhancement
<Ken8521> i like guest additions, because it lets you move the mouse between the two OS's w/o capturing/releasing it.
<TSK> Yep
<os2mac> and resize the screen.
<Ken8521> yeah
<TSK> And it enables the other nifty features like "seamless mode"
<Ken8521> don't know if it does that on Non Linux guests(never tried to install it on those).. but it works great.
<os2mac> this is from OSX to Ubuntu.
<os2mac> yeah it does.
<Ken8521> os2mac, yeah, i only use vbox for XP, and occasional experimentations w/ other distros
<TSK> Last time I tried XP in VBox the "seamless mode" worked.  Haven't tried it in quite a while tho.
<TSK> It's kinda wierd tho to have a KDE menu bar AND a Windows taskbar on the same screen.  :)
<TSK> Since I gave up hardcore gaming tho, I don't really need Windows anymore.
<Ken8521> TSK,  yeah, same here... i have dual screens, so if I need windows in vbox(which is very rare) i just put one on each screen..lol
<TSK> Ken8521: Ya.  That'd be the way to do it.  :)
<Ken8521> TSK, it works well :)
<TSK> I'm using Ubuntu on an HDTV, so I generally just run VBox full screen on one desktop (of the four desktops I have set up on my KDE).
<Ken8521> yup.
<sda> Ciao a tutti, question: I have some problem with ubuntu, now I'm running 10.04, I start with the most important: My Svideo is a Ati X1700, I need it works in powersafe mode, I don't need it uses all this energy especially with battery. I know the solution is inside Kernel 2.6.35 so I put it on my pc, how can I check my Svideo status??
 * TSK doesn't know anything about ATI on Linux.  :(
 * Ken8521 doesn't either.
<Ken8521> i'm Nvidia only...
<TSK> Same here.
<TSK> nVidia's always "just worked" for me.
<Ken8521> same here.
<Ken8521> enable driver, set up my screens, and thats that
<TSK> Same
<Ken8521> probably not as easy on some other distros.
<TSK> It's been pretty good since the DKMS module system.
<Tetsuo55> i put apt in chron hourly, but its not doing hourly updates, whenever i open the update manager it says " last updated X hours ago" , the exact time i did a manual check
<TSK> Only problem I've had with nVidia is that it doesn't like really strange resolutions like 1440x900 without a bit of hackery to the xorg.conf (adding a modeline).
<TSK> Still not sure if that's the fault of xorg or the nvidia driver tho.
<the_dark_warrio> I'm experiencing a problem with Xorg. If I run 'less long_file' and keep pressing the down arrow, I can see Xorg consuming 80% of CPU. Is this normal?
<intrader> I am looking at printing problem - Printer is cups printer on MacOS  - prints Ok from MacOS OK - Identified properly in print utility on 10.10, the preview is ok - Sends blank pages to printer.
<TSK> the_dark_warrio: I can't imagine that Xorg using 80% CPU could ever be normal unless you are running a 3D game or something.
<the_dark_warrio> TSK: I'm not running anything, just scrolling some text in less
<TSK> the_dark_warrio: Then that's pretty bizarre indeed.
<intrader> Used to work OK on 9.04 - some update to 9.04 messed printing
<the_dark_warrio> TSK: any tips on how I can provide more info on this?
<the_dark_warrio> TSK: maybe this is a problem with the nvidia driver
<TSK> the_dark_warrio: Honestly, I wish I had some advice for you.  I've not seen Xorg use that much CPU before even with full desktop effects enabled.
<Ken8521> TSK,  http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/dual.jpg
<Ken8521> it works well.. even if it looks strange
<TSK> Xorg is currently averaging around 3% CPU on my machine with spikes up to the 25% range when I push it hard.
<TSK> Ken8521: Right on.  Very nice.  :)
<Ken8521> :)
<TSK> Pretty stylish wallpaper on the Linux side there.
<Ken8521> TSK, i think so.. i got that on gnome-look... really liked it.
<the_dark_warrio> TSK: I will try disabling nvidia driver and see if the problem persists
<TSK> I just have mine cycle thru my "Amazing Photography" folder in my Pictures folder.  :)
<TSK> the_dark_warrio: That's probably a good test to try, aye.
<Ken8521> TSK, well, 1 i suck at photography, adn 2.. that can bog a machine down depending on how often it cycles, so..
<Ken8521> TSK, how do you make it cycle
<TSK> Mine cycles only about every hour or so.
<Ken8521> do you use KDE?
<TSK> I just point my KDE wallpaper at the picture folder I want it to randomly cycle from.  Pretty sure there's a tiny little tool you can install on Gnome to do the exact same thing tho.
<Ken8521> TSK, last night, we were joking about bad wallpapers/setups... and this is the worst i've seen it's my 14yr odl sisters... I RD'd her desktop last night to get this screenshot, but it's awful.. she has to be colorblind  http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/rebecca.jpg
<Ken8521> TSK, yeah, i was thinking you used gnome
<TSK> I seem to remember reading about something like that on one Linux Journal
<Ken8521> like what?
<TSK> Oy.  That's gotta be one of the most hideous desktops I've ever seen.  :)
<Ken8521> i know
<Ken8521> lol.. i don't know how she uses it
<Ken8521> but. shes' 14. so..
<the_dark_warrio> TSK: yep, disabling nvidia driver fixes the Xorg problem
<TSK> Ken8521: Here's an ancient article on how to do random wallpapers on Gnome, but I am sure I read recently somewhere about a really simple tool for Gnome that does it better.
<TSK> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7343
 * TSK is Googling for it.
<Ken8521> hmm, i'll have to check it out.
<TSK> the_dark_warrio: Well, that confirms that the problem is definitely nVidia driver related somehow then.
<Ken8521> TSK, i might try it..  http://lifehacker.com/400505/rotate-desktop-backgrounds-in-ubuntu
<TSK> the_dark_warrio: Might want to diddle around with some of the nVidia specific options in xorg.conf if you feel brave.  :)
<TSK> Ken8521: I find that if you don't have it change wallpaper TOO often it's really nice to have it just cycle randomly thru your favorite wallpapers folder.  In my case it's mostly nature photos.  :)
<Ken8521> yeah, i actually really like nature shots, just not ones i take.
<Ken8521> !info drapes | TSK
<ubottu> TSK: drapes (source: drapes): a desktop wallpaper management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-3.2 (maverick), package size 178 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<TSK> Drapes!  Pretty sure THAT'S the one.
<the_dark_warrio> TSK: I will take a look ;)
<Ken8521> yeah, i'm installing it now, see how it works
<TSK> Not sure where I read about it, but it sounds REALLY familiar.
<TSK> LifeHacker and Linux Journal are the two sites I frequently see handy little tips like that tho, so I suspect it was one of those two sites.  :)
<androidbruce|net> hey guys i have a question about ssh
<Ken8521> TSK, it actually seems to work pretty well.
<TSK> Ken8521: Nice.  :)
<TSK> Ken8521: Now you just need to fill a folder full of all your very favorite wallpapers.  :)
<androidbruce|net>  if i ssh into my machine and start a wget, then close the ssh term will the wget finish it's download?
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> naa.. i'm still simplistic in nature, i'm fine w/ 1.. i just wanted to see how it worked
<TSK> androidbruce|net: Only if you are using "screen".
<androidbruce|net> screen?
<Ken8521> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<androidbruce|net> so i ssh'd into my linux machine from my wife's netbook using putty
<yofel> either use screen or nohup
<TSK> androidbruce|net: Ya.  What ubottu said.  :)
<androidbruce|net> that wget would only finish if i stayed connected?
<androidbruce|net> well that's a mother
<TSK> androidbruce|net: If you ssh in and then run "screen" then you can start a command and disconnect and it'll still finish the command.
<TSK> androidbruce|net: Actually, you could also try running a command with an & at the end.  That "backgrounds" the task.
<yofel> well, more accurately it will leave the shell that's wget running in open
<androidbruce|net> TSK, hmmm yeah didn't think about that
<TSK> MIGHT work
<TSK> I tend to stick with "screen" tho, because it lets you reattach to that same console session later if you like.
<yofel> no, '&' won't work, as the process will be closed once the shell is gone, use 'nohup' for that
<androidbruce|net> would screen work from putty?
<TSK> And it lets you switch between multiple screens, too.
<TSK> androidbruce|net: Aye.  screen should work from putty, as you run it on the machine you are connecting to.
<androidbruce|net> ohh i see yeah
<androidbruce|net> wasnt sure if it was like ssh -X
<TSK> androidbruce|net: screen + ssh = VERY useful.  :)
<androidbruce|net> yeah sounds like it
<androidbruce|net> so when i type "screen" it gives me like a man page
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: Read it
<TSK> The link Ken8521 posted via ubottu gives some handy information to get you started with screen.  :)
 * yofel uses byobu on all his pc's 
<TSK> byobu is quite good too.
<penguin42> anyone seen any reports of problems with shutdown on asus eeepc?
<TSK> byobu is an fancy version of screen with some extra features and some pre-set configuration.
<androidbruce|net> ahh boybu
<androidbruce|net> byobu**
<androidbruce|net> cool deal
<yofel> penguin42: I can shutdown fine on my 1000H
<penguin42> yofel: My 1005HA hangs solid
<androidbruce|net> TSK, so right now byobu is running wget
<androidbruce|net> if i close the putty window it will continue?
<TSK> androidbruce|net: It should, as byobu is just another variety of "screen" with some fancy extra features.  :)
<androidbruce|net> TSK, well awesome thanks so much
<androidbruce|net> TSK, shoot me a pm with paypal info ill donate a few bucks, i owe you a beer
<TSK> androidbruce|net: Notta problem.  ssh is ONE thing I DO happen to know a bit about, as I use it quite frequently myself.  ;)
<TSK> androidbruce|net: Hehehe...  If you wanna donate $ to something, give a few bux to some worthy open source project, or any good charity, or just help out someone with an answer to a question later when you hear a question you know the answer to.  ;)
<TSK> I help when I'm able because people help ME when they're able.  What goes around comes around.  :)
<androidbruce|net> TSK, no probs man
<androidbruce|net> you need any android help i can help you out :)
<androidbruce|net> im a linux n00b but i have made the switch exclusively to ubuntu/arch for over 7 months now
<androidbruce|net> not windows on any machine i use
<TSK> I'm seriously thinkin' my next gadget is gonna gotta be the new gPhone.  :)
<androidbruce|net> TSK, gPhone? google phone?
<TSK> Yep
<androidbruce|net> what carrier?
<androidbruce|net> US?
<TSK> Or maybe I'll get a gPad
<androidbruce|net> do not get the galaxy samsung tab
<TSK> Google's version of the iPad
<androidbruce|net> new tablets comiong q1 that will make it look stupif
<androidbruce|net> stupid**
<TSK> Any tablet type thing or similar-ish device I get HAS to be open and hackable.  I won't buy any of the latest Apple gadgets because they are trying far too hard to lock them down.
<TSK> FAR too pricey for something that I can
<TSK> FAR too pricey for something that I can't run my own choice of software on.
<TSK> androidbruce|net: As to you bein' a Linux noob, most of us were at one time or another.  I can tell you from experience that the more you learn about Linux, the more you'll find yourself wondering how you ever tolerated using anything else.  ;)
<androidbruce|net> TSK,
<oxymoron> WOnders if its would be possible to buy a smartphone without any software in the future :D
<oxymoron> Hopefully cheaper
<TSK> I dual booted between Linux and WinXP for nearly a year before I gave up XP entirely.  That was nearly 8 years ago, and I haven't missed Windows one bit.  :)
<Ken8521> TSK, yeah, except about 6yrs for me
<TSK> These days I work with Mac users at work and have friends who use Windows, and never have any problems collaborating with them on projects.  Linux does it all these days (except hardcore gaming).  ;)
<Ken8521> TSK, while not being hardcore by any stretch... to me, for being free.. Urban Terror is pretty awesome
<TSK> This last couple few years have been really exciting for Linux tho.  It's become far more usable than ever before.
<TSK> Urban Terror is good.  Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory is really fun, too.
<Ken8521> yeah, but that isn't freeware is it?..lol
<TSK> Alien Arena is pretty decent, and Nexuiz, too.
<Ken8521> yeah, i like both of them to.
<TSK> Wolf ET?  Sure is.  ID Software gave it away freely.
<Ken8521> i'm not much of a gamer, pretty much only play Urban Terror.
<Ken8521> really?.. hmm, might have to try and find it
<TSK> And they open sourced the Quake III engine, too.  :)
<TSK> I have a lot of respect for ID software for that particular move
<Ken8521> yup
<TSK> Even as old as it is, the Quake III engine is still to this very day a really excellent 3D game engine.  Silky smooth, great graphics, fantastic map editing tools...
<penguin42> Tsk, repeatable; 1001HA hangs on shutdown
<TSK> I still have my original Quake III special edition Linux boxed tin with Tux on the front.  :)
<Ken8521> lol
<TSK> penguin42: 1001HA?
<penguin42> Asus eeepc 1001HA
<TSK> penguin42: Let me see if my Google skills can find anything about that.  :)
<penguin42> TSK: I just filed a bug on it
<TSK> Hmmm...  I see a lot about hang on startup and hang on install, but nothing about hang on shutdown.
<penguin42> TSK: Trust me to find the odd bug :-)
<TSK> Ken8521: Funny thing is I paid $15 for Quake III in a collector's edition tin when the Windows version of it was still selling for $50.  :)
<Ken8521> lol
<androidbruce|net> the reason i needed to wget was bc my laptop would not boot this am after some updates installed
<TSK> penguin42: What are you running on this eeepc?  Ubuntu Maverick?
<androidbruce|net> so im downloading the 10.10 rc so i can start over
<penguin42> TSK: Yeh just a fresh insall from teh RC
<androidbruce|net> so i ssh'd into my desktop so byt the time i got home the iso would be finished
<Ken8521> speaking of which, i haven't upgraded in 8hrs..
<Ken8521> lol
<TSK> penguin42: Well, it's a good time to find bugs like that then.  Surely want stuff like that fixed before Maverick goes "official".  :)
<androidbruce|net> init had an issue mounting my boot volume
<androidbruce|net> after a 10.10 update
<androidbruce|net> :/
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: What symptom do you see?
<TSK> androidbruce|net: Did it give an error message which might be helpful?
<TSK> Over the years I've learned to recover from some pretty scary seeming problems in Linux which would REQUIRE a format and reinstall under Windows.  :)
<androidbruce|net> TSK, im not positive i had to run out the door this am
<androidbruce|net> but it essentially said, could not mount Boot Volume
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: Probably need the full error to help
<androidbruce|net> and before that my left ctrl button was stuck as a Compose key
<TSK> If you can get more detail on WHY it couldn't mount it might be possible to fix without a reinstall.
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: If you have a digi camera then just take a picci of it
<magicianlord> Downloading the daily build right now
<androidbruce|net> TSK, penguin42 well ill look at it when i get home this afternoon and report back
<magicianlord> Should be good, eh
<androidbruce|net> ohh is it a good idea to have /boot, /system,/home on sep partitions?
<TSK> androidbruce|net: If I'm still on IRC or if I'm back by then I'll see if I can help you diagnose and recover
<androidbruce|net> TSK, yeah awesome
<androidbruce|net> i tried an fsck -p
<androidbruce|net> no dice
<androidbruce|net> i tried from a 10.04 live usb iso
<TSK> androidbruce|net: I have /boot on a separate partition, and /home also.  Makes them easier to backup and restore, and makes reinstall without loss of data easier, too.
<androidbruce|net> TSK, yeah i want to do that with a fresh install, but im not sure how to go about that :/
<androidbruce|net> b/c then i could restore /boot and leave /home
<TSK> androidbruce|net: You can use the "Advanced" partitioning during the install, or you can use gParted (Gnome GUI for parted) or kde partition manager (KDE GUI for parted) to create/resize the partitions BEFORE installing.  Whichever you prefer.
<TSK> androidbruce|net: There's also a nice LiveCD you can download called PartedMagic
<magicianlord> do it during install
<magicianlord> boot partition: 100mb, swap 256mb, / 15000mb, /home rest
<androidbruce|net> yeah so during the ubuntu installation there are options to do so?.
<androidbruce|net> i have a 160gb drive in my laptop, what should i allocate where?
<androidbruce|net> 3gb of ram
<TSK> During install is the easiest, but Parted Magic is a nice CD to have laying around just for those odd times you want to resize/modify partitions on an already installed machine for whatever reason.  :)
<androidbruce|net> TSK, yeah ive booted with live cd and used gparted before
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: ~100-200mb for /boot at the beginning, then say 30G for /, 2GB swap and the rest for home
<androidbruce|net> ok so im know how android fs is layed out, /boot /system /cache /data is this similar in Ubuntu?
<TSK> Ya.  /home should be the largest partition, and /boot should be the smallest.  Anything much over 100-200 meg is excessive for /boot.
<androidbruce|net>  /boot is kernel correct?
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: There is no /system
<yofel> kernel and grub
<androidbruce|net> penguin42, gotcha ok
<TSK> androidbruce|net: Like penguin42 said
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: Yeh, /boot for kernel, / for most system files, /home for your own stuff
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: Any packages you install will most likely go on /
<androidbruce|net> penguin42, yeah so i need / to be large
<TSK>  /boot is kernel and grub files
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: Yeh, don't make it too small, similarly don't be too mean with /boot when you have a few kernel versions
<androidbruce|net> and if init fails or kernel panics you can just restore /boot from a live iso
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: Shouldn't need to
<androidbruce|net> shouldn't need to?
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: /boot keeps a few of the older kernels and you can pick it during boot
<androidbruce|net> penguin42, ahh i see yeah my desktop has TONS of other kernel versions in grub
<TSK> The / partition contains /usr (where most packages get installed to) and /var (where most "transient" data lives), so / should be more than 10 gig, but less than 50 to ensure you have space for all the software you might ever install, but you can always resize it later, too if you need to.
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: Yeh you can clear most of them out, good to have one or two older versions to fall back on
<yofel> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<androidbruce|net> i want to eventually configure a RAID 5 with two ssd's and have /boot /home separate partitions
<TSK> You totally want to have a ton of space in /home tho, because that's where all your data (videos, music, documents, etc) will live.
<androidbruce|net> TSK, yeah gotcha
<penguin42> androidbruce|net: Well, RAID 1 if you've got two
<androidbruce|net> ohh ha sorry i said 5
<androidbruce|net> lol
<androidbruce|net> yeah just Raid 1 mirrored
<androidbruce|net> for redundancy purposes
<magicianlord> who has been testing mm?
<androidbruce|net> mm?
<TSK> I've had around 20-30 gig / partitions before and never managed to fill them up completely, even with a godlike amount of software installed, so...  :)
<TSK> Maverick Meerkat?
<magicianlord> corrct
<androidbruce|net> TSK, im excited to freshly install 10.10 and have sep partitions :-D
<TSK> This is the Ubuntu+1 channel, so probably most of us here have at least tried it.  ;)
<androidbruce|net> my laptop is like my test machine, and then once i learn i move those functions to my workstation
<TSK> androidbruce|net: Heheheh...  I tend to be kinda brave these days.  My main workstation is my "test machine".  ;)
<androidbruce|net> TSK, well i guess i could do that and use my vps for work
<androidbruce|net> haha
<TSK> Back when Mandriva Linux was switching over to the new modular xorg and KDE 4.0 my machine broke so bad that I was stuck at a non-graphical console for a week.  I learned a LOT about Linux during that week.  :)
<androidbruce|net> TSK, i kind of dove in head first with my linux journey and got my laptop,workstation and ubuntu server vps all in a month
<androidbruce|net> so my vps is my znc bouncer and it runs subsonic and lets me learn how to never use a gui
<TSK> androidbruce|net: Well, the main thing about Linux that I've learned is that 99% of things that would REQUIRE a reinstall on Windows can be fixed WITHOUT a reinstall on Linux if you are patient enough.  :)
<androidbruce|net> so ssh "screen" is an awesome thing to learn.
<androidbruce|net> TSK, yea :/ that's where i am with my laptop at home right now
<magicianlord> do you have a separate /home partition? that is preferable with the requied 6-month ubuntu reinstalls
<TSK> screen and byobu are truly fantastic tools, and ssh just can't be beat for remote administration.
<yofel> androidbruce: ssh + screen is one of the most useful things when configuring a server ;)
<androidbruce|net> magicianlord, that's my next project
<androidbruce|net> i also want to make some images of my workstation so i have backups
<magicianlord> i have a spare netbook that i might install mm on and do the /home partition
<androidbruce|net> but i don't want to use ghost
<androidbruce|net> so ive been researching dd
<yofel> you don't exaclty *need* a seperate /home, as ubiquity deletes system files if it finds any on the installation location
<magicianlord> right now it's running arch, which is better, but i like to test out the 6 month ubu releases
<yofel> but it's cleaner when reinstalling, yes
<TSK> There's no such thing as a "required" reinstall on Linux.  I tend to go ahead and do the "rolling upgrade".  :)
<magicianlord> ok yuffie
<androidbruce|net> TSK, yeah i gotcha
 * yofel only reinstalls when he changes something about the partitioning
<androidbruce|net> if i dd a drive to an .iso how would i restore that?
<magicianlord> if you dont reinstall, you can an unclean upgrade
<TSK> These days I only reinstall on a "bare metal" new machine.
<yofel> magicianlord: the packages should manage that, if they don't, they're broken, and transitional packages don't break anything
<magicianlord> should, but wouldnt count on it
<yofel> well, I know enough about the package manager to fix most other cases
<yofel> right, one other thing to learn when testing ubuntu devel releases: learn to use dpkg commands!
<TSK> My automated backup cron job keeps a "time-machine" style backup of changes I make to /etc files, and everything else I know what to move out of the way before upgrades and just put critical bits back after a nice clean rolling distro upgrade.
<yofel> you'll need them :P
<magicianlord> need them for what
<magicianlord> install the wifi packages with the alternate installer separately? yes
<yofel> magicianlord: fix packages that are broken, had to use them more than one time already
<drbobb> hi, what's the status of broadcom wifi in maverick?
<yofel> then again, I'm an alpha tester, much more breakage there
<TSK> yofel: Yep.  Sounds like you know how it goes...  ;)
<intrader> I am looking at printing problem - Printer is cups printer on MacOS  - prints Ok from MacOS OK - Identified properly in print utility on 10.10, the preview is ok - Sends blank pages to printer.
<TSK> intrader: Just out of curiosity, if you share the printer via SMB/CIFS (Windows style printer sharing) from the Mac OS machine, can you print to it successfully?  We had to do that once with a Xerox printer at work one time.
<duffydack> drbobb, my 4312 is working fine with STA, if that means anything
<drbobb> duffydack: what's STA?
<duffydack> drbobb, proprietary
<drbobb> proprietary what?
<duffydack> drbobb, the 'free' driver doesnt support my card now
<duffydack> drbobb, its the driver from broadcom, not the free one
<duffydack> tbh, the free one has never worked properly anyway.  good riddance
<androidbruce|net> what's the difference between update manager and update manager -d?
<intrader> TSK, I have not been able to share that printer with my Windows OS machines. The printer printed until a couple of days ago on 9.04. 9.04 must have received an update to break the printer. 10.10 and 9.04 behave the same now
<androidbruce|net> and when why would you do an sudo apt-get update?
<duffydack> 'development release'
<TSK> androidbruce|net: update-manager -d checks for a distro upgrade I believe?
<drbobb> duffydack: true that, in lucid I had to go back to ndiswrapper to make my 4318 work
<androidbruce|net> gotcha
<TSK> androidbruce|net: 'sudo apt-get update' updates the package list from the package repository servers (lists the latest package versions available).
<intrader> TSK, Windows in general does not mix well with MacOS or linux
<TSK> androidbruce|net: And apt-get upGRADE upgrades currently installed packages to the latest versions available.
<androidbruce|net> TSK, ahh awesome
<androidbruce|net> anyone else get samba crashes regularly since 10.10?
<yofel> androidbruce, TSK: actually -d is short for --devel-release, as upgrades to maverick aren't shown otherwise
<TSK> intrader: Odd.  We have Windows, Mac OS X, AND Linux machines at work that all work together happily, and I manage the whole network remotely from my Linux box at home.
<TSK> yofel: Thank you.  :)
<intrader> TSK, cups has always worked until now. Now I get blank pages from either 9.04 or 10.10. Good, I have not made the effort as MacOS and Linux play Ok (as to the cups printer)
<yofel> TSK, androidbruce: and apt-get upgrade upgrades the packages, but will not install or remove packages if a package requires it, but instead hold it back, dist-upgrade will install/remove packages to satisfy dependencies
<TSK> intrader: It took some doing getting our ONE Windows machine to talk to all the Macs and the Linux box in the back room at work, but once it was all configured right it never had a problem since.
<androidbruce|net> TSK, you saved my life with byobu/screen
<androidbruce|net> yofel, thanks a lot
<androidbruce|net> TSK, i just logged back in and i see that byobu is hard at work downloading with wget, it saves the previous session :)
<intrader> TSK, that is great feat as far as I am concerned - good for you.
<TSK> androidbruce|net: I totally love screen, and ssh too.  I regularly use SSH to tunnel network ports from machines at work to my home workstation.  :)
<yofel> androidbruce: 'saved' is not really accurate, it leaves the session running, you just disconnect your terminal from it
<androidbruce|net> TSK, i would LOVE to eventually have a vps and use that as my primary machine and work in the 'cloud' all the time
<androidbruce|net> yofel, ahh good point, i could kill it with ssh if i needed?
<yofel> what's a vps?
<androidbruce|net> virtual private server
<yofel> ah
 * yofel has a broken notebook working as a home server
<androidbruce|net> usually they are vm's that you pay monthly for bandwidth,storage
<TSK> androidbruce|net: If you use SSH a lot, you may want to check into a neat little toy 'gstm' for a really handy GUI to manage SSH tunnels conveniently.
<androidbruce|net> TSK, will do
<yofel> right, didn't remember for a moment, but that's what ec2 is right?
<androidbruce|net> ec2?
<androidbruce|net> i would love to browse and use ssh -x to do everything from my vps
<yofel> androidbruce: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/
<TSK> Personally, I just have a series of scripts I use for remote management, but when I first got started using SSH regularly, gstm was really great for tunneling VNC and file sharing and several other network services via SSH.
<androidbruce|net> but right now my connection from home isn't nearly fast enough for that to be efficient
<androidbruce|net> yofel, yes that is sort of a vps
<androidbruce|net> that would work for cloud computing i suppose
<androidbruce|net> that ec2 is nice b/c it's tiered and charges you depending on use
<yofel> androidbruce: and right, you can kill screen from another ssh session if you need
<yofel> that will kill all shells that are running in that screen session
<androidbruce|net> yofel, can you have screen run a task then kill itself when done?
<intrader> I am looking at printing problem - Printer is cups printer on MacOS  - prints Ok from MacOS OK - Identified properly in print utility on 10.10, the preview is ok - Sends blank pages to printer.
<TSK> androidbruce|net: ssh -XC enables compression, if that helps any.
<androidbruce|net> intrader, have you tried printing directly to that printer from 10.10?
<androidbruce|net> TSK, ooooooh nice :)
<intrader> Sorry to repeat - I thought I was left hanging there
<yofel> well, you could probably use screen with only one shell, and use 'command && logout' which will close the shell if the command completes successfully, and since there are no open shells anymore screen will exit
<androidbruce|net> yofel, gotcha
<intrader> androidbruce|net: I can't, the printer is connects to the the mac
<yofel> I find 'nohup command' easier for those cases though, which doesn't require screen
<androidbruce|net> intrader, could you move it? just to see if the driver is correct
<TSK> intrader: As long as you don't repeat your question TOO frequently, it's probably a good idea to repeat it once in a while, just in case anyone newly arrived in the channel hasn't seen it yet and may know the answer.  ;)
<androidbruce|net> yofel, not sure about "nohup command"
<yofel> if will close the shell and just leave that one command running with stdout redirected to the nohup.out file
<yofel> androidbruce: see man nohup
<androidbruce|net> yofel, ok
<yofel> then again, the manpage is pretty technical
<intrader> androidbruce|net: I should be able to talk to the cups server on the mac - I just don't have the IP address of the mac - only its name. The cups printer is accessible from 10.10 - it just prints blank pages
<TSK> intrader: androidbruce|net had a good suggestion there.  Maybe physically connect the printer directly to your Linux box and see if it prints correctly.  Then if it does you can be sure that you are using the right printer driver from that end of things.
<androidbruce|net> intrader, b/c to me if you can send jobs to the printer communication is fine
<androidbruce|net> so it would be a driver issue on the linux machine not telling the printer what to print
<androidbruce|net> but then again im no expert
<TSK> androidbruce|net: Sounds pretty logical to me.  :)
<intrader> androidbruce|net: 'b/c'?  - communication is fine - 10.10 discovers the printer ok and talks to the cups server on the mac ok, but just get blank pages
<androidbruce|net> b/c=because
<TSK> We ended up having to install a PPD file from Xerox to fix our printing issue at work.
<androidbruce|net> TSK, gross Xeros :/
<androidbruce|net> Xerox**
<yofel> androidbruce: actually, just remembered, you would have to run 'nohup command &' so you can continue to use the shell after that, screen is usually more convenient
<TSK> PPD = Postscript Printer Definition or somesuch like that...
<androidbruce|net> yeah i like screen yofel
<androidbruce|net> oh hey if you guys have twitter it would be cool to have more ubuntu folks there, my name is @androidbruce if you follow ill refollow
<androidbruce|net> no pressure :)
<intrader> androidbruce|net: I think it would introduce another variable (a driver on the 10.10  for the printer). The cups server is running OK on the mac. I can print from an OLPC XO with no problem.
<TSK> Ya.  We've since replaced the Xerox with a MUCH nicer Canon machine which does more for less money.  :)
<androidbruce|net> TSK, very true i like canon
<yofel> another usecase for screen on your local machine: run apt-get in it will continue to do it's work even if X crashes ;)
<TSK> The toner for the new machine is cheaper, too.  And lasts longer.
<magicianlord> why doesn't cannon provide debs for installing their scanning software properly?
<TSK> yofel: Ooo!  GOOD idea!
<androidbruce|net> intrader, im not too sure br0
<androidbruce|net> yofel, why would x crash when running apt-get?
<androidbruce|net> magicianlord, they have source?
<yofel> androidbruce: there are ton of reasons why X *might* crash, and the law of murphy already declares that it will choose the worst possible time to do so
<intrader> androidbruce|net, TSK: mine is just a lowly HP Deskjet 5400 that keep on going.
<androidbruce|net> yofel, why would x crashes cause apt-get to fail?
<androidbruce|net> yofel, sorry n00b here
<TSK> Not that X is likely to crash or anything, but IF it did (and it COULD, even if highly unlikely) then apt-get running in screen makes sure the task will finish regardless, and you can reconnect to that screen session from any console or ssh session.  :)
<ChogyDan> androidbruce|net: maybe OOM?
<androidbruce|net> ChogyDan, ?
<androidbruce|net> ChogyDan, ohhh
<androidbruce|net> to free up memory
<yofel> androidbruce|net: if you have a terminal open with apt-get running, and X crashes, it will kill the terminal, which kills the shell, which kills apt-get and leaves your packages in an inconsistent state
<TSK> intrader: You do for certain have the correct HP drivers installed on the Linux end of things?
<androidbruce|net> yofel, ahhh so running screen from that machine will run apt-get w/o the use of the terminal which relies on X?
<yofel> if you're currently upgrading the kernel, this can end bad
<intrader> TSK, I never had to do that - that is insulated by the cups server, I think
<androidbruce|net> so running screen is similar to pressing alt-f2 and running your commands?
<yofel> androidbruce|net: well, it will keep apt-get running in screen, so it will continue it's work, you can restart X and just open a new terminal and reconnect to screen
<TSK> androidbruce|net: BTW, if you like working from a terminal, check into Yakuake (KDE) or Guake (Gnome) for a nice hotkey'd drop-down terminal always handy when you need it.  :)
<androidbruce|net> TSK, hmmm i use gnome-do..no good?
<androidbruce|net> TSK, you guys are skr8 sch00ling this n00b
<yofel> androidbruce|net: guake is more a replacement for gnome-terminal, drop-down style
 * yofel uses yakuake since he uses KDE
<androidbruce|net> yofel, ok cool......not too sure what drop-down style means
<intrader> TSK, seems to me that the cups server expects the documents in some transportable form and the linux does not need a driver (I think). The OLPC XO machine running sugar on Fedora had no problems communicating to the cups server and printing
<yofel> androidbruce|net: you press a key, and the terminal comes sliding down from the top of the screen ;)
<ChogyDan> it is like all those 3d shooters, al la, Quake
<TSK> androidbruce|net: gnome-do is a nice little quick launcher, but Yakuake/Guake puts a terminal on a hotkey (usually F12) anytime you need it.  :)
<androidbruce|net> yofel, i see i see
<androidbruce|net> TSK, that sounds very cool, but also sounds like a waste of good ram..;)
<JEEB> guake was nice when I was using it lol
<TSK> The hotkey of course is configurable, as is the speed and appearance of the terminal.  :)
<TSK> androidbruce|net: It's NEVER a waste of RAM to have a terminal instantly available when the need arises for a quick "ssh office" to help the n00bs at work with something...  ;)
<androidbruce|net> TSK, hahah touche
<androidbruce|net> im looking at byobu right now, how would i get out of this and go back to $? ctrl+c?
<magicianlord> exit
<TSK> Seriously, tho...  I use the terminal so frequently throughout my day that having it always handy is just a requirement for me.  :)
<magicianlord> you type exit to leave screen
<androidbruce|net> magicianlord, not working
<magicianlord> with /
<androidbruce|net> just keeps reloading the current wget
<magicianlord> ctrl+c quits current action
<androidbruce|net> but will ctrl+c keep screen's task going?
<duffydack> how can I use mouse gesture to access guake (f12 key) ?
<magicianlord> what
<yofel> well, actually you type ctrl+a ctrl+d to disconnect from it, or for byobu press f6, and it will automatically exit once you close the last shell, to exit a shell, use exit, logout, or ctrl+d
<TSK> androidbruce|net: You know how the console drops down from the top of the screen in Urban Terror/Quake/Wolfenstein when you press `/~ key for console commands?  That's Yakuake/Guake on F12, only with bash instead.  :)
<androidbruce|net> TSK, haha NICE
<androidbruce|net> sudo apt-get ing now
<drbobb> what's a kde version of that?
<drbobb> I mean the dropdown console
<TSK> duffydack: I've actually never tried to access it with a mouse gesture before.  I imagine it's possible somehow tho.
<androidbruce|net> ok guys thanks so much
<TSK> drbobb: Yakuake is the KDE version
<androidbruce|net> gotta get going
<drbobb> TSK: ok thx
<androidbruce|net> will def bbl
<androidbruce|net> :)
<TSK> drbobb: Guake is the Gnome equivalent of the same thing.  :)
<weboide> My usual (from Lucid) apt-pinning in /etc/apt/preferences does not seem to be considered when installing a pinned package using apt-get. any way to debug that?
<androidbruce|net> always nice to get schooled by nice dudes
<androidbruce|net> thanks again
<TSK> androidbruce|net: You have a good day, sir.  :)
<drbobb> TSK: yeah I know guake, been using gnome lately
<TSK> It's a MUST-have tool for anyone who uses the console ALL the time like I do.  :)
<magicianlord> which tool
<yofel> TSK: agreed :D
<TSK> Guake/Yakuake.  :)
<intrader> I am getting an error from DBus when I go to 'Places-->Network' ; my aim is to discover the IP address of the MacOS machine so that I could access the cups server there
<TSK> I generally set the animation speed for it to "instant" so it appears right away with no delay when I hit the key for it.  :)
<TSK> intrader: Do you have physical access to the Mac?  You could walk over and have a peek at it's network settings maybe?
<intrader> TSK, my wife is sleeping by it - I don't want to disturb her.
<TSK> intrader: Or if you are familiar with the commandline, you can always run a fast 'nmap' scan of your local network to find out the IP addresses of all hardware on your LAN.
<magicianlord> what are the changes of canonical closing ubuntu and making it mostly closed source for profits eventually?
<TSK> magicianlord: I rather doubt that'll ever happen.  Too much of Ubuntu relies on GPL software.
<duffydack> not much...
<duffydack> 'free and will always be free'
<intrader> TSK, `nmap` command not found - is that not the same that Places-->Network' does?
<TSK> intrader: nmap isn't generally installed by default on most distros. You'd have to apt-get install it.
<magicianlord> duffydack: they are moving toward profit. ubuntu software center now offers paid-for linux apps, and the installer and such as not being shared by them with the community
<TSK> intrader: It's a network scanning tool, usually used for security scanning to test your firewall rules if you are really nerdy commandline hacker type.  :)
<duffydack> nothing wrong with making money
<duffydack> doesnt mean the OS will stop being free
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<TSK> magicianlord: Most distros have custom software they keep to themselves.  Not surprising that Ubuntu is finally starting to do a bit of the same.
<ActionParsnip> anyone noticed how CTRL+L and the 'clear' command don't clear terminal windows??
<TSK> magicianlord: GPL software will always be GPL software tho.  They can't close that without violating the license.
<TSK> magicianlord: They have a right to keep anything they create from scratch closed if they want to tho.
<yofel> ActionParsnip: clear works fine here, and ctrl+l doesn't work since I use bash in vi mode, not emacs mode
<trism> ActionParsnip: no, working here
<magicianlord> TSK: yes
<alex_mayorga> got some funky messages and video garbage when this laptop was resuming from suspenssion
<ActionParsnip> hmm, just clan installed maverick using the rc
<alex_mayorga> what's the best way to file a bug?
<weboide> Can someone check that apt-pinning: http://pastebin.com/uapDib6N , it does not seem to work in Maverick (though it shows up in apt-cache policy), compared to Lucid.
<TSK> Ctrl-L and 'clear' both work here, too.
<intrader> TSK, what command should I use in nmap?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | alex_mayorga
<ubottu> alex_mayorga: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yofel> !bug | alex_mayorga
<yofel> heh
<alex_mayorga> yofel: thanks! What package?
<alex_mayorga> ACPI?
<alex_mayorga> !ACPI
<yofel> alex_mayorga: for resume usually ther kernel, 'linux'
<TSK> intrader: 'man nmap' for starters.  It's a VERY powerful network scanner.  Does quite a few really neat things.
<alex_mayorga> yofel: would it be a valid bug, the thing did resume, so it's not that bad I guess, there are weird messages in dmesg
<magicianlord> is MM safe to install on a netbook at this point?
<penguin42> magicianlord: It seems mostly ok on my Asus 1001HA although it hangs on shutdown
<yofel> alex_mayorga: as long as you can provide the messages it won't hurt if you report it
<TSK> intrader: Near the bottom of the nmap manpage are several examples of common scan types it's often used for.
<intrader> TSK, I was looking at that and can't figure what options to use or issue.
<magicianlord> what's the grub command to blacklist the broadcome b43/ssb drivers so the machine starts up properly, which was a problem on lucid
<yofel> magicianlord: mm works fine on my desktop, my eeePC 1000H and my thinkpad t510
<magicianlord> is it blacklist=ssb
<alex_mayorga> yofel, how can I tell if it was hibernate or suspend?
<TSK> intrader: I think there's also a few different GUIs you can install to simplify usage of it, too.
<magicianlord> i dont even understand why ssb and b43 continue to be included, as they always have to be removed to not cause problems with the real broadcom driver and haver never worked
<yofel> alex_mayorga: did you see the bios screen and grub menu (if enabled) on resume? if yes, it was hibernate
<TSK> intrader: NmapSI, knmap, umit, and others
<intrader> TSK, 'initiating Parallel DNS resolution of 4096 hosts' - is that what I want to do?
<alex_mayorga> yofel: thanks I saw VAIO flash, so that was hibernate
<TSK> Wow.  4096 hosts?  Sounds like you are scanning quite a huge range of addresses there.
<TSK> intrader: Also, it maybe shouldn't be needing to do any DNS resolution.  You'll be wanting to scan your local network by IP address range.
<TSK> intrader: ifconfig can tell you about what IP address the machine you are sitting at has, then you'll want to scan the 255 addresses in that range for which other ones have active machines on them.
<intrader> TSK, how please - I need to kill this other scan
<TSK> intrader: Ctrl-C should abort it.
<intrader> TSK, yes, thanks -- and the scan for local stuff command, can you help?
<trism> ActionParsnip: is your TERM variable set correctly? it seems with certain ones, clear won't work correctly because there is no code for it (only found TERM=dumb so far, but still looking)
<TSK> intrader: Once you know the address of your local machine on the LAN, (like for instance if it's 192.168.0.1) then you can try something like 'nmap -sS -O 192.168.0.1/24' to scan all 255 addresses in that range for active hardware I believe.  Let me test real fast locally on my local network.
<ActionParsnip> trism: I have dumb too.
<trism> ActionParsnip: that would be it, try export TERM=xterm; then clear
<TSK> intrader: Of course you'll want to replace 192.168.0.1 with an address that's appropriate for YOUR local network.  It depends on how your network is configured.  Mine is in the 10.0.0.x range.
<ActionParsnip> trism: perfect!
 * ActionParsnip adds to bashrc
<intrader> TSK. all 255 channels and subnetworks?
<TSK> intrader: 'sudo nmap -sS -O 10.0.0.1/24' on MY network just found 3 active machines (including my Skype phone).
<sburwood> I need to find the preparation information for a persistent usb stick.  Where do I find it?
<sburwood> I looked everywhere I could on www.ubuntu.com
<penguin42> sburwood: Are you on Maverick and are you trying to make a persistent image of Maverick?
<TSK> intrader: You'll want to use an address on YOUR local network instead of the 10.0.0.1 in the command above.
<intrader> TSK, thanks, but I am getting nowhere - my local machine is 192.168.0.102
<yofel> TSK: use 192.168.0.0/24 then
<TSK> intrader: sudo nmap -sS -O 192.168.0.0/24
<sburwood> penguin42: I'm using Lucid and want to do a live usb stick to try Maverick
<penguin42> sburwood: OK, so there is a bug in Lucid for the thumb drive creator; you need to install an update that is in lucid-updates first
<TSK> intrader: That should return with a list of all hardware in the 192.168.0.0-192.168.0.255 range
<yofel> !usb | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<penguin42> yofel: Does that have the stuff about the bugs in ?
<yofel> penguin42: didn't check, forgot about that syslinux issue
<TSK> intrader: ONE of the IP addresses it finds SHOULD be the Mac you are seeking.
<intrader> TSK, finds among the 255 channels  some including 102, but no names
<TSK> intrader: It won't give you the name with that particular scan, but it SHOULD give you other information which will help you pick out which one is the Mac.
<sburwood> penguin42: What is the thing I need to install from lucid-updates?
<intrader> TSK, the Places-->Network menu is coming back with the appropriate MacOS machine and the windows network - but properties does not give me the IP
<penguin42> sburwood: See this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382   it's usb-creator that I believe needs the update
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Lucid) "Maverick images burned to usb key on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Fix released]
<TSK> intrader: That nmap scan you just did should list every ip address on your local network
<penguin42> sburwood: So there are two bugs I'm thinking of here; one is that ones created on Lucid didn't work - and that update should fix it; I know earler maverick alpha/betas didn't like the persistent storage, but I don't know if that's been fixed
<TSK> intrader: Along with some details about what it found at each IP address.
<TSK> intrader: If you examine those details closely, you should be able to intuit logically which one is the Mac from what it says about what ports are open and what operating system it detects, etc.
<intrader> TSK, no OS indicated - nothing I can intuit with as you put it
<sburwood> thx
<alex_mayorga> Launchpad timing out for someone else?
<TSK> intrader: How many different machines/ip addresses did it manage to locate?
<intrader> TSK, it found 5
<intrader> TSK, only different IP addresses given
<TSK> intrader: On MY network it found 3.  Two of the three were listed as "Linux 2.4 series (likely embedded)" which means one of those two was my Skype phone, and the other was my router.  That means the third HAS to be my computer.  My server is currently turned off, and my roommate's computer upstairs is also off.
<TSK> intrader: On YOUR network, some of your IP addresses should also be listed similarly.  Linux (likely embedded), and those are probably your router, so NOT the Mac.
<intrader> TSK, great - in my case the typical report says Nmap scan report for 192.168.0.102. nothing more
<TSK> You did "sudo nmap -sS -O 192.168.0.0/24"?
<TSK> The /24 at the end is important
<TSK> The /24 means check all 255 addresses in the 192.168.0.x range
<intrader> TSK, ah, the sudo gives the apple at 192.168.0.103. Now we are getting somewhere. Now I should be able to talk to cups
<TSK> intrader: There ya go.  I KNEW nmap could find it.  :)
<intrader> TSK, yes - 192.168.0.103 does not respond with its web server or /cups with the cups server
<TSK> intrader: nmap is a VERY powerful tool and should be used with caution tho.  Do NOT do nmap scans against machines which you do not own.  (Do NOT scan around machines out on the Internet for example.)
<intrader> TSK, like the scan I started by using the last example!
<TSK> intrader: You can get in a lotta trouble if you go scanning machines which you do not have a right to be scanning.  :)
<guntbert> TSK: very sane advice !!
<TSK> intrader: Well, the examples all use "example" addresses, so you are fairly safe on that one...  ;)
<intrader> TSK, only 4096 addresses
<guntbert> intrader: imagine heavy knock on your door at night . some 3 letter agency :-(
<TSK> intrader: If you really read up on how to use nmap to it's fullest tho, you can also use it as a tool to help you really SERIOUSLY firewall the heck outta your machines to keep them uber-safe from outside attack.  :)
<intrader> TSK, I can see that - but it would take a bit of study. As to the printing problem...
<TSK> Another really good tool for helping you test and secure your firewall to it's max is the "Shields Up" scanner at http://www.grc.com/
<TSK> That one is for scanning your firewall from OUTSIDE your network looking in at the router from out on the Internet.
<TSK> nmap is used for looking at your machines and hardware from INSIDE your network.
<intrader> guntbert, oops
<guntbert> intrader: not wanting to scare you but by scanning hosts without authorization by their owner you violate the law in many countries
<TSK> intrader: LOL!  I just did a 'whois' on that IP address from the last example in the nmap manpage.  Guess who that net block belongs to?  :)
<TSK> PLAYBOY.COM
<intrader> TSK, interesting!
<TSK> 'whois 216.163.128.20' returned playboy.com as the owner of that netblock.  :)
<intrader> guntberg, TSK, all I wanted was not to wake up my wife to see the IP address of the mac.
<TSK> intrader: Now yer in trouble.  Gonna be playboy bunnies dressed in black showing up with baseball bats to break your knees.  Explain THAT to the wife...  ;)
<intrader> guntberg, TSK, good excuse to the spook agencies!
<guntbert> intrader: no, if someone tried to break into your house and you are able to trace them to their place you surely will want the police to take a good look into there
<TSK> intrader: Actually, tho, you really don't have anything to worry about regarding your accidental scan.  That particular example you tried was a non-invasive non-ping "passive" scan looking for webservers.  :)
<guntbert> but I'm being off topic
<drbobb> anybody tried to install ubuntu from a usb stick recently? what 's a *working* way to achieve that?
<intrader> guntberg, TSK, 192.168.0.103:631 displays the cups server. It prints its test page OK. Wife is awake.
<duffydack> drbobb, cat the iso with gujin bootloader
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: make sure you md5 test the iso then use the 1-2-3 installer on pendrive linux
<TSK> intrader: So you DID get a successful test page at least?  That's good.
<drbobb> duffydack: i know the words cat, iso and bootloader, not gujin
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: no idea what you're talking about (except for the md5 part)
<duffydack> drbobb, http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html  basically just put bootloader 1 partition and cat the isos to other partitions.  doesnt then rely on bug ridden 3rd party tools
<intrader> guntberg, only through the cups server print test page.
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/   for windows, or you can use unetbootin in either linux or windows   or you can use usb-creator   in ubuntu
<TSK> intrader: Then the problem MUST be at the Linux end of things.  You should double check that your Linux box has the necessary drivers installed to be able to send correct data to the printer I would guess?  (HP printer drivers on the Linux end?)
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: if you dont know something, you can websearch to find out
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: usb creator is broken
<philsf> hi, is there a way to use the Alt-F2 hotkey to run an application by name in Unity?
<drbobb> that's the reason for me asking in the first place
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: then use unetbootin
<intrader> guntberg,tsk, it is blank page
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: if you are making the usb device from windows use the link i gave
<philsf> I mean, is it not working just for me, or is it still in wishlist state?
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: I have no windows around
<TSK> intrader: The test page you just printed from the cups web interface is blank?
<bazhang> drbobb, unetbootin works great
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: then unetbootin is for you
<drbobb> ok will try, thx
<bazhang> in the repos
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: its in the repo
<drbobb> usb-creator did not work 6 months ago and it still doesn't work
<TSK> http://gujin.sourceforge.net/
<drbobb> maybe unetbootin is better
<bazhang> drbobb, I never use it
<bazhang> only unetbootin
<drbobb> bazhang: I guess nobody does
<intrader> guntberg,tsk, yes blank - must the firewall here on the 10.10
<TSK> For whoever was wondering what gujin is, there's the description at the top of the page there
<drbobb> because it doesn't work
<TSK> intrader: No, if you just printed a test page from the Mac's cups web interface and it came out blank then the problem is with either the Mac or the printer itself.
<trism> drbobb: it works, but with previous builds, it would add an option when creating maverick usbs that wasn't supported by the lucid syslinux, but that should be fixed
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: ive always used usb-creator personally
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: when was the last time you used it?
<duffydack> I`d rather just cat isos every now n then..easy
<TSK> intrader: Because when you sent a test page from the Mac's cups web interface, that was printing FROM the Mac itself, so I'd check your ink level in the printer maybe?  Did you JUST run out of ink not long ago maybe?
<drbobb> cause afaics from the bug reports, it's been broken for a long time
<bjsnider> intrader, ubuntu's "firewall" is set to extremely permissive by default
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: used it in lucid to make my maverick desktop usb stick to clean install
 * yofel uses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/MultipleISOBootUSBKey
<penguin42> anyone got a blank CD they can try something with?
<drbobb> funny, it fails for me
<TSK> intrader: It's a problem with either the Mac or with the printer.  You printed the test page from the Mac's cups web interface, aye?  That test page was sent FROM the Mac then.  That means the problem is NOT your Linux box.
<intrader> guntberg,tsk, the cups server responds as if it had received stuff - just blank page. ODD, on the mac, the same -->blank page. But if I print the web page of the cups server, it works
<TSK> intrader: Wait.  You can print the web page of the cups web interface FROM the Mac, or from the Linux box?
 * penguin42 gently wonders if this is the same problem as gimp printing blank pages locally; I doubt it though
<TSK> penguin42: apt-get install gimp-gutenprint  ;)
<intrader> guntberg,tsk, from the mac's own web page's print menu, yes - but not from the web page on the 10.10
<TSK> intrader: And if you send a test page using the cups web interface?  That comes out blank regardless of whether it's done at the Mac, or the Linux box?
<Estragon> hi, someone knows how to enable ctrl+alt+d instant dekstop shortcut ?
<intrader> guntberg,tsk, both print blank test pages!
<TSK> intrader: Curiouser and curiouser...
<intrader> guntberg,tsk, there must be something wrong with the printer - I know that its color cartridge is reporting a problem.
<intrader> guntberg,tsk, I had to remove it as nothing would print - now on the mac I can print black and white -- but not from the 10.10
<TSK> intrader: Ah.  Is the color cartridge out of ink?  If that's the case, you may need to set the printer settings on the Linux box to print forced black-only in order to get any action outta the thing.
<intrader> guntberg,tsk, where is that done?
<TSK> intrader: You gonna need to dig around in the print settings dialog till you find how to force non-color printing mode.
<intrader> guntberg,tsk, it looks like there is no control in the settings as the printer does not report or support that from the print control applet
<penguin42> TSK: I am tempted to try gutenprint but my experiences with it have been rather random, and anyway the basic one should work
<Skaperen> I do not have anywhere I can install Ubuntu 10.10 candidate, yet, but I am wondering if someone who did, has tested the 256 heads bug to see if it was fixed
<TSK> intrader: I guarantee that SOMEWHERE in ONE of the many print settings dialogs you will find an option to allow you to force printing to default to black and white/grayscale only mode.
<intrader> TSK, have not found it - on the cups interface I have to be on the mac
<TSK> Skaperen: If you have a bit of spare hard drive space and a reasonably powerful machine you could always install 10.10 in a virtual machine (VirtualBox/VMware/etc.)
<TSK> intrader: There's also a cups interface on the Linux box, too.
<Skaperen> TSK: unfortunately, I cannot set up the bug trigger conditions in a VM
<TSK> intrader: And also there is GUI print settings stuff on the Linux box
<TSK> Skaperen: Ah.  Bummer.
<intrader> TSK, I am on it, but it tells me 403 error (forbidden)
<Skaperen> TSK: the condition is a preformatted (e.g. before booting the install CD) hard drive with a logical geometry that has 256 for the number of heads
<javatexan> I have a question about the appearance of 10.10.  Is there a way to just make the lower right hand window resize bigger?  The new style is hard to get the resize horiz and vert to show, very small window
<TSK> intrader: Hrm...  That's bizarre.  I'm looking at my cups interface right now, but I don't have my printer hooked up at the moment, so I have no print dialogs I can look at to help find what you need.  :(
<Skaperen> I may have a spare netbook to try it on in a couple weeks
<ActionParsnip> javatexan: which lower right hand window
<javatexan> lower right hand corner
<TSK> Skaperen: Personally, I only have 10.10 installed in a VM, so I can't test that either.  :(
<javatexan> of the windows, the area to activate the resize is a pain to get....too small
<ActionParsnip> javatexan: ubuntu is VERY customizable so that means nothing
<ActionParsnip> javatexan: make the panel size larger then, it should stretch up
<intrader> TSK, on the mac I can control  a lot of things from the web cups interface - but on 10.10 I get 403
<Skaperen> TSK: it may be possible to test in a VM, but some VM software appears to have related issues ... I couldn't get VB to not mangle the MBR when I used 256 heads
<TSK> intrader: That's bizarre.  You absolutely sure you have everything you are supposed to have related to printing installed on the Linux box?
<Skaperen> TSK: I can trigger the problem via a real hard drive easy enough, if I had a spare machine ... which I don't at the moment
<Skaperen> TSK: the symptom is the install process hangs forever right after keyboard selection ... that's where the partitioning is being set up
<intrader> TSK, never had to do anything special - it just worked before
<TSK> Skaperen: Sadly, I have no actual physical machines I can devote to 10.10 at the moment either.
<Skaperen> TSK: the fix is to zap the MBR and let the installer make a new one
<Skaperen> the LiveCD will boot OK when 256 head MBR is present ... I'm sure you know the drill to zap an MBR
<intrader> TSK, since we know that the mac and 10.10 cups web interface can't print the test page (both print a blank page), I think that this is for now not a problem with 10.10, but with the printer
<TSK> intrader: Partly, but it also sounds as if there's a (possibly unrelated) issue regarding cups on the Linux side, too.
<intrader> TSK, let's table it for now until I get the color cartridge fixed.
<TSK> intrader: Because you SHOULD be able to get at a large number of print related settings both from the GUI and from the cups web interface.
<penguin42> so, has anyone actually written a CD on Maverick?
<TSK> Settings wherein you SHOULD be able to find an option SOMEWHERE to be able to FORCE printing in to a grayscale/black and white ONLY printing mode.
<ker> hi! I'm installing from USB but I get stuck on the window that says "you need 2.6GB free space" etc
<TSK> intrader: I know for a fact that such an option DOES exist, because I've used it before in the past myself on my old HP Deskjet that I never use anymore.
<intrader> TSK, I don't know where it is - I have looked in Preferences and Administration  - nothing appears.
<javatexan> ActionParsnip: not the desktop, the appearance of each window, the area in the lower right corner that shows the arrow that indicates you can resize the window hor and vert....that active area is too small, its very hard to hit with trackpad.  Just clarifying ....I see that I can change the whole appearance of the border of the window, wondering if way to just increase size of that one corner....it appears that other themes may hav
<javatexan> e larger borders.
<javatexan> otherwise I love the default theme
<[thor]> that resize can be done at any corner
<intrader> TSK, I will be getting the color cartridge in the meantime.
<ker> lol I downloaded Ubuntu but now I rebooted and it's booting Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> javatexan: oic, erm not sure there personally dude
<javatexan> thor: really, how...I am in Appearance preferences->Customize the theme->window borders and not seeing it
<[thor]> javatexan: i mean to say that you can grab any corner and resize, not just a specific one.
<[thor]> even the one housing the maximize/minimize/close buttons  ( which changes from theme to theme )
<[thor]> javatexan: alternatively, you can use the ALT-F8 shortcut to resize a window
<javatexan> [thor] that will work .. :)
<javatexan> its just that the area that causes the mouse to change icons is too small for my trackpad, feels like I need a gaming mouse to get the darn mouse icon to change sometimes....LOL
<TSK> intrader: Well, shoot...  Sorry I couldn't be more help.  I've looked everywhere on my machine and I've just been Googling and I can't find anything more.  Sorry.  :(
 * TSK has gotta run.
<TSK> Y'all folks have a good one.  Catching ya later on.
<mark2010> hi all. has anyone had the white screen after booting into 10.10? intel chipset and ati mobile vid card. inspiron 9100.
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: can you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and get a prompt?
<mark2010> i'll try that. under the white screen? i'm in safe mode failsafeX now and can see GRUB at boot. thanks
<mark2010> ActionParsnip: do that when i have the white screen?
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: sure, may make it drop to terminal and you can fix from there
<androidbruce> making my rc thumb drive now :)
<ker> how can I install nvidia drivers in 10.10?
<androidbruce> ker, same as others
<androidbruce> get the .run and just run it
<Ken8521> ker, why couldn't you?.. or use te hardware driver mgr.. thats what i always do
<androidbruce> Ken8521, yup
<ker> the hardware driver manager tells me that there are no drivers in use
<ker> but I have a nvidia legacy
<Ken8521> how old is it?
<ker> it's a ti4200
<ker> it was recognised by the hardware manager of 10.04
<Ken8521> hmm
<Ken8521> i've never used the driver from nvidia.com...
<Ken8521> i've got a 7900.. so hopefully it'll be a while before i haev to.
<Ken8521> PC long ad gone in the graveyard.
<androidbruce> yofel, just got guake going, it's nice
<androidbruce> oh wait that might have been TSK
<yofel> ker: nvidia-96 doesn't work with xserver 1.9 yet
<yofel> ker: maybe look on  bug 626974 if there's any news
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626974 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "ABI change in xorg 1.9 breaks legacy nvidia-96 and nvidia-173 drivers in Maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626974
<androidbruce> yofel, really?
<yofel> androidbruce: using the .run is NOT the recommended way to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu by the way
<androidbruce> yofel, again REALLY?
<yofel> androidbruce: afaik yes, only 256 was fixed a while ago and someone posted on that bug that it seems like 173 is fixed too maybe, not sure about 96
<androidbruce> yofel, what's the deal with .run? why not use them?
<yofel> androidbruce: because the nvidia driver overwrites system files which makes it hard to fix the system up after removing them, and you have to reinstall the driver after every kernel update, with dkms it's done automatically
<Estragon> hi
<Estragon> got something odd after my upgrade to maverick
<Estragon> all windows are slowed down
<Estragon> I mean its not very fluent when I minimize them
<Estragon> or switch from one to another
<penguin42> Estragon: Maybe a graphics driver problem?
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: what video chip do you use?
<mark2010> ActionParsnip: was able to get a prompt at the white screen.  black screen with prompt
<androidbruce> yofel, are the dkms usually up to date and current?
<mark2010> back in failsafeX now
<yofel> androidbruce: nvidia-current in maverick is the 256 driver and I'm using the 260 beta driver from the x-updates ppa
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: you may want to get fully updated in terminal
<yofel> sure, you get more flexibility with the .run drivers, but it is a lot more work
<yofel> might make sense in a final release, but in a devel release, which I use, kernel updates are so frequent, that it's not worth using them
<Estragon> ActionParsnip, nvidia one, drivers seems OK
<Ken8521> you can always see if you can bork your system w/ envy.. :)
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: then remove the driver then reboot and then reinstall them again
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: most times the proprietary drivers dont survive distribution changes
<Estragon> but if I reboot with no drivers, it will crash ?
<mark2010> ActionParsnip: run update-manager -d in terminal? tried update man GUI but no updates
<penguin42> ActionParsnip: It's why I filed bug 636418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 636418 in jockey (Ubuntu) "update should clean up/warn about jockey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636418
<yofel> Estragon: if you remove the drivers and you xorg.conf it should use nouveau
<androidbruce> ok so i was thinking about a fresh install of 10.10 because of the error i have. 1.261149 Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mark2010> thanks
<penguin42> androidbruce: How did you get it into that state?
<Estragon> ok will try this, brb
<androidbruce> penguin42, i started updates, then woke up and my keyboard mappings were all off and i restarted and this is what happened
<androidbruce> and now my scroll lock and caps lock light are blinking
<yofel> androidbruce: do you have another kernel you can try?
<androidbruce> yeah there are a few listed in grub
<david_> anyone know how to get rid of the arrow on the main menu in gnome-panel?
<mark2010> ActionParsnip: nothing to update, remove etc...
<Estragon> back :)
<androidbruce> trying 2.6.32.24-generic
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: sounds ok, you may need an xorg.conf to make things nice. Is there a bug created for this?
<Estragon> seems to run better after I removed the driver, will reinstall it and reboot one more time
<androidbruce> 2.6.32.24-generic is now checking disc for errors
<androidbruce> so that's a good sign
<Estragon> does someone knows why my grub (bios os chooser) still identify ubuntu as 10.04 ?
<yofel> Estragon: make sure you use either jockey or run nvidia-xconfig after installing the driver
<yofel> Estragon: what does 'uname -r' give?
<Estragon> 2.6.32-22-generic
<androidbruce> yofel, after it checked my disc at the login screen my pc was unresponsive
<Estragon> omg driver installation just failed
<yofel> *that*'s a lucid kernel, what happens if you run 'sudo update-grub' ?
<Estragon> yofel, http://pastebin.com/AniCpuJN
<yofel> Estragon: maybe you don't have the kernel headers installed, check if 'linux-image-generic' and 'linux-headers-generic' (or whatever type you use) are at the newest version
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: hold shift at boot and select the maverick kernel
<intrader> TSK, guntberg, with color cartridge the printer works. Thanks.
<yofel> hm, *that* does list 35-22
<yofel> do what ActionParsnip said
<androidbruce> hey im back up!
<Estragon> k will do it
<androidbruce> yofel, so now that the older kernel worked should i update?
<Estragon> brb :)
<yofel> androidbruce: try to, and maybe reinstall the kernel package
<androidbruce> yofel, how to reinstall the kernel pks?
<androidbruce> pkg**
<yofel> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<androidbruce> ohh
<androidbruce> this just happened, my left ctrl key is STUCK on COMPOSE
<androidbruce> it doesnt work as a ctrl key
<yofel> o.O
<androidbruce> and i can't change it
<yofel> that's... weird
<androidbruce> VERY
<androidbruce> is there are way to reinstall all gnome/metacity settings?
<mark2010> ActionParsnip: appears to be. sorry for all the newbie questions. how do i make or change the xorg.conf ?
<androidbruce> mark2010, you need to open the xorg.conf up in an editor
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: if you boot to recovery mode you can run:  sudo Xorg -configure   to make a skeleton file and pad it out
<mark2010> did a ls and find on xorg.conf and no such file or directory
<mark2010> i'm in safe mode now
<penguin42> heck I'm impressed with google; I submit a bug and less than 5 mins later it find it in a search
<mark2010> oops... just did a sudo Xorg -configure and got a fatal server error. should i do this with the ctrl+alt+f1 ??
<penguin42> mark2010: What are you trying to do?
<penguin42> you shouldn't need an xorg.conf' if you do then you probably don't need a full one - but that depends why you need it
<mark2010> got the white screen after normal boot
<mark2010> seems to be my vid card i guess
<penguin42> hmm white - rarer; most people get black when it all goes wrong :-)
<androidbruce> any ideas how to set all keyboard prefs back to default
<androidbruce> with gnome?
<mark2010> blinding white
<penguin42> mark2010: Which card?
<mark2010> yes
<mark2010> ati mobile
<penguin42> mark2010: exactly which one - lspci | grep -i vga
<penguin42> mark2010: Do you have the ATI fglrx driver or are you usign the open driver?
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-03
<mark2010> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<penguin42> ok, I've seen other people have problems with 9600
<penguin42> mark2010: Do you know if you have fglrx or not?
<mark2010> believe the open driver after the upgrade to 10.10
<penguin42> but you had the closed one before?
<mark2010> don't know
<penguin42> what does jockey-text -l say ?
<mark2010> on 10.04 there were no propietary drivers so i guess it was the open driver
<penguin42> ok, can you try booting with the kernel option nomodeset
<mark2010> got no info from jockey-text -l
<penguin42> ok
<mark2010> boot to kernal with nomodeset ... how do i do that
<penguin42> mark2010: Do you know how to get to the grub menu?
<mark2010> GRUB shows up fine when i turn the pute on
<androidbruce> this is my kb layout http://imgur.com/LMUVA.png
<mark2010> or do you mean a file?
<androidbruce> on the left it says, compose and not ctrl
<penguin42> ok, so in the grub menu it'll let you edit an entry and when it does move down to the kernel line which will probably end in splash quiet   and just add on the   nomodeset and tell it to boot
<mark2010> this is on reboot, correct?
<penguin42> yep
<penguin42> it won't keep the change so it doesn't matter if it doesn't work
<mark2010> right after quiet splash or next line?
<penguin42> mark2010: Same line
<mark2010> i'll try it. thanx
<yofel> androidbruce: shouldn't gnome give a list of keyboard layouts at the same place where you define the keyboard language?
<yofel> can't remember where that was exactly
<androidbruce> yofel, yeah i've tried all. im wiping now and reinstalling
<androidbruce> want to get /boot /  and ~/ on each partition
<yofel> odd..
<androidbruce> wanna help?
<androidbruce> i have the rc
<androidbruce> im at the install screens now
<kubuntu1010> anyone else having issue with amarok and no sound?
<androidbruce> Partitioning method
<androidbruce> should i use manual? if i want /boot / ~/
<androidbruce> could anyone assist with a fresh installation of 10.10
<androidbruce> i would like to have /boot, / and /home on separate partitions
<mark2010> penguin42: Perfect...Thank You and all that have helped me!
<penguin42> mark2010: No problem; can you report a bug for it please?
<mark2010> how do i do this?
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: if you want separate /boot partitions and such then yes
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, use manual?
<mark2010> it appears there is one already about white screens in 10.10
<penguin42> mark2010: Run ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-ati   in a terminal and when it asks for details describe that you get a white screen but you don't if you add nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: i advise seperate / /home and swap but if you want a separate /boot partition, thats fine. Yes use manual.
<androidbruce> ok
<androidbruce> im on the partition discs screen
<mark2010> absolutely...let me reboot and make sure BRB
<androidbruce> and right now it's SCSI3 (0,0,0) - 160GB ATA
<androidbruce> #1 primary ext 4 / and #5 logical  swap
<androidbruce> how do i specify more partitions
<androidbruce> ahh ok i got
<androidbruce> it
<androidbruce> i have a 160gb drive, what should i specify for each
<androidbruce> any suggestions?
<mark2010> penguin42: it worked the first time when i used ctrl+x to boot, but it didn't save the file. got white screen on reboot. and the nomodeset was not there. i guess i didn't save it.
<penguin42> mark2010: Yeh to save it, hmm
<mark2010> can i just edit the GRUB
<mark2010> from inside ubuntu?
<penguin42> mark2010: Edit /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX to add that and then run update-grub
<mark2010> ok
<mark2010> within the quotes i suppose
<penguin42> yeh, show me the line when you're done
<mark2010> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<penguin42> yep
<mark2010> i'll save
<mark2010> i'll reboot again. thanks!
<mark2010> penguin42: still white screen... should i put the text on the same line with quiet splash, maybe. i'm in now under the previous kernel fine
<penguin42> mark2010: Hmm yes you can try it
<mark2010> ok
<mark2010> single space should be fine?
<mark2010> now reads    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<mark2010> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<mark2010> gonna try
<brant> hello everyone
<androidbruce> hey guys when installing does it matter which spot on the disc my partitions are?
<androidbruce> right now i have #1 /boot
<androidbruce> #2 /
<androidbruce> #3 /home
<androidbruce> #4 free
<brant> no, i don't think so
<penguin42> androidbruce: Best to put /boot first, and earlier is faster in general
<androidbruce> penguin42, i see ok
<brant> i have a GNOME question...
<penguin42> ask!
<brant> In the Task-tray (where the volume control is) there is an Email icon.
<brant> If I "Remove from Panel" of the Email thingy, it removes the Volume control too.
<penguin42> brant: It's an Ubuntu-ism
<penguin42> brant: The thing on the panel isn't actually 2 separate things, it's all part of the indicator-applet
<penguin42> (although that then splits off to other processes)
<brant> I noticed that the icons are part of the same applet, called Indicator Applet
<brant> How can I choose what goes onto the Indicator Applet?
<penguin42> brant: I've not found a good answer to that
<brant> I don't use the email icon, but I keep it there so the volume control doesn't go away.
<penguin42> yeh me too
<mark2010> thanks penguin42 for all your help. i gotta take a break for a while. thanks again to all.
<bjsnider> i think the email icon is not for email
<brant> Actually, when I click the email icon, it shows nothing in the drop-down (because I removed the email software).
<penguin42> brant: Yeh if you actually had email software and/or instant messaging it would glue into that
<bjsnider> most people use some sort of messaging, chatting, email ro whatnot software
<brant> yeah, it had some options when I first installed Ubuntu... But the first thing I do after a fresh install is remove software that I'm not going to use.
<penguin42> bjsnider: I have two machines here
<penguin42> bjsnider: This one ----> doesn't have mail or messaging on; this one <----- does instant messaging/chat ; and mail I ssh onto a box with mutt
<bjsnider> penguin42, that's good to know. i'll add that to your confidential fbi file
<penguin42> bjsnider: While the use of sshing to mutt maybe somewhat old school; having two machines doing different things isn't too unusual, so it's not too unusual to have a machine that isn't doing mail/messaging
<javatexan> ?
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: it's not uncommon, also means you can ssh in from outside your LAN and check mail local. Ive always been after an X based app with a web interface but I havent found one as yet
<whereami> I just installed the RC, but now I can't figure out how to safely exit the livecd. The power menu only has "Suspend" in it.
<penguin42> erm that's odd
<russjr08> whereami: If nothing, you can always run sudo shutdown -h now
<russjr08> I believe that would shutdown
<whereami> yeah, that should.
<whereami> but why is it missing from the menu?
<penguin42> sounds like a bug, but from the CD you should actually just be able to hit reset
<ActionParsnip> whereami: log a bug
<Votan> hey, anyone using 10.10 on a notebook/netbook ?
<penguin42> Votan: I installed it earlier today on my netbook (although I didn't install the netboot version)
<Votan> penguin42 are you using the laptop-mode-tools ? I don't know if that is still recommended as HAL has been removed from ubuntu and laptop-mode requires it
<Muscovy> Votan: I've been using netbook edition on an off on my laptop.
<penguin42> Votan: I didn't explicitly install it
<Votan> Muscovy i am running the standard version, jsut wondering aobut the laptop-mode-tools package.
<Muscovy> I'm afraid I don't know what that package is.
<androidbruce> hey guys
<androidbruce> i just installed 10.10
<androidbruce> and im at error file not found
<androidbruce> grub rescue>
<TDJACR> Is btrfs stable yet?
<androidbruce> any ideas?
<androidbruce> why is this happening on a fresh install?
<androidbruce> ?
<Votan> TDJACR afaik it is considered stable since 10.10 beta, but you need to use extx for /boot. Someone correct me if i am wrong
<TDJACR> Votan: The btrfs wiki says there is no fsck. Is that still true?
<Votan> TDJACR no idea about that, havent tested btrfs yet
<TDJACR> Votan: Okay, thanks :)
<bazhang> !grub2 > androidbruce
<ubottu> androidbruce, please see my private message
<androidbruce> ok
<ActionParsnip> TDJACR: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_netbook_fs&num=1
<ActionParsnip> TDJACR: personally I'm gonna stay with ext4 after reading that
<androidbruce> can anyone assist me in configuring grub?
<bjsnider> that's an older kernel
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: ext4 seems fine, i'll see what I can dredge up
<androidbruce> im stuck at grub rescue>
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub2
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get install grub2?
<Votan> anyone else that has no sound indicator in the panel although the applet is installed ?
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<bjsnider> TDJACR, btrfsck is the fsck for that file system
<ActionParsnip> Votan: if you run: gnome-volume-applet   does it run?
<androidbruce> im just going to reinstall with default settings
<kubuntu1010> anyone using the opensource broadcom driver?
<androidbruce> i think it installed grub onto my thumb drive
<Votan> ActionParsnip nop, tells me command not found o.0
<androidbruce> yofel, you around?
<ActionParsnip> Votan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422515
<ActionParsnip> Votan: http://www.jrhenkelmann.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=18:gnomes-volume-control-applet-in-lucid-lynx&catid=2:linux-ubuntu&Itemid=9
<ActionParsnip> Votan: not something I use as my hotkeys work on my laptop so I just use them :)
<dorkface> Hi all. I didn't see anything on google, but is anyone having issues with their dual monitor configuration not being persistant across reboots?
<yofel> androidbruce: sleepy but yes
<Votan> ActionParsnip yeh, my hotkeys work too since voria updated the repo for 10.10, but i still would like to see my applet,  thanks for the link, looks like I removed that one :>
<yofel> o.O
<androidbruce> yofel, ohh sorry man don't want to bother you if you're sleeping. but do you think it is possible i installed grub onto my thumb drive during setup/
 * yofel is just wondering about that...
<Votan> So, noone inhere who knows if it is smart to isntall laptop-mode-tools in 10.10 despite the removal of HAL ?
<yofel> that usually shouldn't happen, as long as grub recognised the drives fine
<russjr08> androidbruce: yes I think that could have happened
<androidbruce> russjr08, how would i install grub onto my /boot partition?
<yofel> androidbruce: you should be able to install grub2 fine with the rescue instructions ActionParsnip linked
<yofel> hm, I think we had our own instructions for that too..
<yofel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<androidbruce> well update-grub created a menu.lst
<androidbruce> it couldn't find one before
<yofel> erm, there should be no menu.lst
<yofel> grub2 uses a grub.cfg which is created by grub-mkconfig (called by update-grub)
<Volkodav> when will the wallpaper and splash get activated in grub2 by the way ?
<Volkodav> on release only ?
<yofel> Volkodav: we have one?
<Volkodav> have one what ?
<yofel> androidbruce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202 too
<yofel> Volkodav: grub splash? I know you can set a background, but haven't tried more
<androidbruce> yofel, do i install grub onto my /boot partition?
<yofel> or do you mean plymouth?
<Volkodav> well at least backround , as far splash either grub or plymout
<yofel> androidbruce: usually you would install grub2 into the MBR by using '/dev/sda' without number for example
<androidbruce> yofel, yeah true, i specified my own /boot partition on install
<Volkodav> even backround does not work now
<yofel> splash is enabled, it takes quite a while to appear with the nvidia driver on my desktop, works fine on my notebook and my intel netbook
<yofel> Volkodav: should work as long as you set the right one in the config files, create yourself a customised version of /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<Volkodav> hmm can you show your /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<Volkodav> I have one with backround and splash edited and it does not work
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/1196096
<yofel> Volkodav: I don't use a splash here, but you should be able to put a picture named moreblue-orbit-grub.png into /boot/grub/
<yofel> Volkodav: so your picture is named Plasma-lamp.png  or Plasma-lamp.tga?
<Volkodav> yes
<yofel> hm, it should find it fine as long as the picture is in one of the searched folders
<Volkodav> it is
<yofel> then I don't get why it doesn't work
<Volkodav> neither do I
<yofel> Volkodav: does 'update-grub' say that it found the image?
<Volkodav> no
<yofel> hm, if everything is ok then line 36 should print a message
<Volkodav> probably because I have grub in /boot on a separate partition ?
<yofel> could be, there is a 'is_path_readable_by_grub' check, put the image in /boot/grub/ and try again
<Volkodav> well I have images in both /boot/grub, and /usr/share/images/grub
<yofel> Volkodav: can you add an x to the shebang line, '-ex', and pastebin the output of 'sudo grub-mkconfig' ?
<yofel> and don't forget to remove the x again
<Volkodav> what line ?
<yofel> Volkodav: line 1
<ker> hi! I'm using ubuntu 10.10, I just rebooted and gdm doesn't start anymore
<ker> it stops at * Checking battery state... [ OK ]
<Ken8521> does it drop t a prompt? or just freeze there
<Volkodav> yofel: http://pastie.org/1196105
<ActionParsnip> ker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485383
<yofel> Volkodav: what does this command give you? (with the quotes): sh -c "test -e {/boot/grub,/usr/share/images/grub,/usr/share/images/desktop-base}/Plasma-lamp.{png,tga}; echo $?"
<Volkodav> gives me 0
<yofel> hm, that's correct...
<Volkodav> weird ain't it ?
 * kubuntu1010 ubuntu1010server
<ubuntu1010server> can someone help me see tell if my wireless card is working on 1010
<ubuntu1010server> dmesg says Broadcom 43xx driver loaded
<Ken8521> ubuntu1010server, i don't see why it wouldn't
<ubuntu1010server> btw I am ssh into the box
<Ken8521> most of the broadcom devices are reasonably well supported
<yofel> it definitely errors out on the first is_path_readable_by_grub check, which is essentially the command I gave you and returns 1 as seen in the grub-mkconfig output, even though the command works fine...
<yofel> this doesn't make sense
<ubuntu1010server> Ken8521: well aparently there is a opensource driver now
<Ken8521> right..... i believe you'll just be able to enable it in SYs/Admin/Hardware drivers
<ubuntu1010server> Ken8521: and ifconfg show nothing about the wireless card
<Volkodav> I have spent some time with it in alpha but it was not supported at that early stage
<ubuntu1010server> Ken8521: server no gui
<Ken8521> oh.
<Ken8521> well, i imagine you could install the driver manually
<Ken8521> just not sure how
<Volkodav> I mean this is something really minor for me but I can't figure why it does not work though
<ubuntu1010server> think I might have to install the STA driver
<yofel> me neither, need some sleep though finally
<yofel> ping me tomorrow if you can fix it, if not ping me anyway :P
<yofel> gn
<Volkodav> bye
<ubuntu1010server> anyone know how to tell besides dmesg if the driver is working?
<yofel> Volkodav: oh, and don't forget to remove the 'x' from line 1 again!
<Volkodav> I did - thanks
<ryan_> If you are talking about BCM 43xx then I have a blue light indicating wireless is working. But it is not. And activation of the STA quits.
<ryan_> Yesterday on another install, I activated the STA prior to installing, apparently from the cd only. It worked fine. Today I booted that install and it does not work. Same refusal to activate. Also installing from snaptic did not work.
<ryan_> A earllier install to the same machine of meerkat of one just prior to this latest release is working wirlessly.
<mark2010> hi all. probs with the "white screen" under the latest kernel 2.6.35-22. no probs with kernel 2.6.32-25. wish to put 2.6.32-25 at the top of the list in grub. any help.?
<Ken8521> holy crap, tons of updates just hit me
<ryan_> What is tons?
<nigelb> g48
<Ken8521> a ton..lol
<Ken8521> g-14 classified
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> probably not funny if you havent seen rush hour.
<Ken8521> 120mb
<ryan_> That's normal.
<ryan_> If it first right after install.
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> no
<Ken8521> it's been setup for about 3 weeks
<Ken8521> and i updated this morning
<ryan_> It was an upgrade?
<ryan_> Because the most recent release was yesterday.
<Ken8521> no, clean install
<mark2010> is the right place for GRUB questions?
<Ken8521> i don't upgrade, ever
<ryan_> yes related to meerkat mark2010
<mark2010> want to put earlier kernel at the top of GRUB
<mark2010> so it boots into that by default
<mokkan> hey, i'm having some issues with my wireless.. i just updated to the 10.10 beta from 10.04, and now it won't connect to wireless networks
<ryan_> mokkan, Do you have BCM43xx?
<mokkan> i have an asus PCE-N13
<mokkan> i'm not sure if it used that driver or not
<ryan_> Do lspci
<mokkan> 02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860
<ryan_> Is that the wireless?
<mark2010> ryan_: i white screen under the new meerkat kernal 2.6.35-22, i don't white screen under the old kernel and want to put that at the top
<mokkan> i believe so, my onboard ethernet is nforce/forcedeth
<mokkan> entire lspci http://pastebin.com/G5dHWCbA
<ryan_> Not familar with it sorry mokkan.
<mokkan> np
<mokkan> it's odd because it worked fine with 2.6.32
<mokkan> kernel version *
<ryan_> Mark2010, I don't know how to do that.
<mokkan> but i stupidly deleted that kernel
<Pr070cal> anyone know how to get nvidia gl driver working i get blank screen no signal, i think resolution or refresh is wrong
<ryan_> mokkan, It worked under meerkat?
<ryan_> You said you went from 10.04 to 10.10 which is meerkat.
<aprilhare> hey
<aprilhare> libphonon-dev is still broken here. - it causes update manager to complain the database is broken and the only way to upgrade packages is to run 'sudo apt-get -f upgrade'
<aprilhare> anyone got the same problem?
<ryan_> Not me. Did you run  'sudo apt-get -f upgrade' and if so what happened? :)
<aprilhare> ryan_, it doesn't fix it
<aprilhare> this problem is recurring
<ryan_> Sorry
<aprilhare> synaptic has libphonon-dev and kdelibs5-dev broken
<aprilhare> tried reinstalling, no fix
<aprilhare> and, as i said, i ran 'sudo apt-get -f upgrade' to upgrade packages
<ryan_> Opinion that Saturday night is not best time to get answers aprilhare.
<aprilhare> ryan_, time is different here :) it's sunday afternoon where i am
<aprilhare> but point taken
<aprilhare> bbl
<ryan_> OK good point though
<ryan_> mee too
<noneaan> if i update to ubuntu 10.10 RC from 10.04, will i be able to update to the offical release in a few days? is this recommended ?
<Muscovy> noneaan: You will be able to upgrade. However, if you're worried about any system instability, it would be best to wait.
<mokkan> ryan_, it worked under lucid
<mokkan> and when i upgraded i still had my old kernel
<lucio> mokkan: you have to manually get rid of kernels you don't want
<mokkan> well, i thought maybe i botched the upgrade, so i downloaded the 10.10 iso and installed from scratch and it was still broken, and no more old kernel to fall back to
<aprilhare> i'm getting frequent file browser (nautilus) crashes. bug buddy doesn't collect enough info to be useful
<aprilhare> anyone else in the same boat?
<whereami> How can I get ubuntu working reliably with my radeon hd 5870? fglrx driver just doesn't work, radeon driver works but then crashes on exit.
<whereami> how can the system respond to pings, but not sysrq?
<whereami> oh, nm, wrong ip. it's not replying to ping.
<banksy> Just updated an IBM T41 from 10.04 to 10.10 and I get a white screen instead of the desktop.  Feels like a graphics problem.  Can get to terminal via Ctrl-Alt-F1.  Any ideas what is going on?
<banksy> I have removed Unity and hasn't helped
<jdsbluedevl> hi, tried to upgrade to the RC, but I'm stuck on the splash screen
<jdsbluedevl> any suggestions?
<Arcer> is there a way to recover from a botched upgrade to 10.10?  my system locked up a few times during the process and the upgrade tool got very confused, appears to have done most of the upgrade but didn't "finish" like it normally does after a reboot
<lapion> arcer
<Arcer> im running 2.6.35 kernel right now and my /etc/apt/sources.list shows that im using maverick sources
<lapion> Arcer, install debsums, and do 'debsums -l'
<lapion> it gives you a list of applications that do not have thier checksums installed
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I tried to upgrade to the RC, but I'm frozen at the splash screen.  Can someone help me get past this?
<lapion> Arcer, install aptitude and then execute the following command literally:
<lapion> sudo aptitude reinstall `sudo debsums -l`
<Arcer> lapion: i usually use apt-get, and im in progress.  there's a few other broken packages that are preventing me from installing debsums but i seem to be getting through that
<lapion> Arcer,  it will reinstall all packages that failed to install their checksums
<Arcer> though i didnt realize apt used distcc (?!?)
<Arcer> ok, will that get all the packages that were suppose to be installed but were not as well?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can someone help me with my boot-screen freeze issue?
<lapion> Arcer, also a handy way of fixing packages is by using : dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/missing-package-name
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, what kind of video chipset do you have ?
<lapion> Arcer, because usually the downloaded packages are still in the cache
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: that isn't the problem.  The boot-up since upgrading to the RC is freezing at the splash screen.  I need to get into verbose to see what's causing it, but I don't know how
<lapion> arcer aptitude can reinstall packages..
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, current splashscreen is part of kms, and kms has problems with several chipsets
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: NVIDIA GeForce 5500
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: correction, it's NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
<Arcer> lapion: ok, i think i got it.  the only thing left is ubuntuone-ppa-beta which im pretty sure is old
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: but how do you know it isn't an issue of the verbose hiding something that I can't see because of the splash screen?
<Arcer> lapion: so thats the incompletely installed, what about the scripts run at the end of the upgrade process, ie, after it asks you to reboot in order to finish?
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, intel has the most problems nvidia not as many, try booting in recovery mode, and then try running startx from commandline
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: what's the keystroke for recovery mode?  I tried F8 and F2, but they do nothing
<jdsbluedevl> heck, I also tried Ctrl-Alt-F8 and Ctrl-Alt-F2
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, while turing on computer keep the shift key depressed and you will get grub-boot menu
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: nope, doesn't work
<lapion> Arcer, if you boot in recovery mode and select the dpkg option from the menu dpkg should do all configuring of all packages that got broken during install
<Arcer> and thats it?
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, depress the shift key from before turing on the system
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: huh?
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: you mean after the BIOS screen or before it?
<lapion> arcer I would advice to use the aptitude trick i gave, because sometimes none of the packe managers see broken packages that have no checksums..
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, doesn't matter depress the shift key and keep it pressed at the moment you turn on the system
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, the shift key never block the system from booting only the grub bootloader detects it..
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: nope, still going straight to the splash screen and freezing
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: that being said, when I do a hard reset, I notice that the circles on the Kubuntu splash screen (which I have no idea how to get rid of in favor of the Ubuntu splash) light up sequentially
<lapion> arcer also handy to do with debsums: sudo debsums -s
<lapion> Arcer, that one gives you a list of missing/damaged files with the package you need to reinstall to fix them
<hanasaki> how do I get the gnome ethernet icon in the panel?  also the one that lets vpn's be configured?
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, the shift key thingy should work, do not keep pressing the button repeatedly, but press it and keep it pressed until you get the grub boot-menus
<Muscovy> hanasaki: Do you mean the button or the icon itself?
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: well THAT doesn't work either
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, create a rc-boot-cd and bootup from it..
<hanasaki> Muscovy:  both please
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, are you using grub as boot-installer ?
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: I'm using whatever is stock
<Muscovy> hanasaki: I'm not sure what part of your request is, but you can find the icon at /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/24/network-transmit-receive.svg
<hanasaki> Muscovy:  hmm that's not it.. I mean the icon on the panel so I can select it and setup a vpn client and see my ehternet adapters in gnome
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, if you are using grub when keeping shift depressed while booting you should get grub boot-menu, in thet bootmenu you have to select one of the recovery-boot kernels
<Muscovy> hanasaki: To set up VPN, select "VPN Connections", available by clicking on the network icon.
<lapion> hanasaki, add the Notification Area to your panel
<lapion> hanasaki, add the "Notification Area" to your panel
<hanasaki> lapion:  I have a notificaiton area.. just no icon like what Muscovy and you are talking about
<hanasaki> brb
<lapion> hanasaki, all the notification icons changed as of 10.x
<jdsbluedevl> lapion: I guess this will have to stay on hold for a while, apparently I have to download a new ISO (lost all the other older ones)
<hanasaki> thanks for the info on connections
<lapion> jdsbluedevl, yes you need the latest one because with the older ones you cannot check if the latest release candidate will work with your system, at least with basic seetings
<hanasaki> when I login metacity runs.. not compiz.  I ran compiz --replace and saved current apps / logged out and back in / again only metacity is running.  how can I get compiz to be the default on login?
<Arcer> lapion: ok so basically what i just did is told dpkg to reinstall every package downloaded in the last two days in the cache (used a python script), the debsums -s shows a few bluetooth package bugs (which ill fix) but i dont have bluetooth on this system so it doesnt concern me highly
<Arcer> what im concerned with is while im running a newer kernel, i dont seem to have newer bootup/etc graphics.  the widgets in the upper right look different, but are not other things suppose to change as well?
<pooky> in 10.10, after an upgrade from 10.04, my windows don't drag properly. Any suggestions on how to debug/fix?
<lapion> hanasaki, System->preferences->Appearance Preferences->Visual Effects
<pooky> Sorry, I should be more specific, they refresh slowly and "lag". This is in gnome.
<Arcer> pooky: you mean the title of the window seems hidden behind the top menu bar?
<pooky> No, when I drag a window on the screen, it ccan't keep up with the moue. This behavious ir new after the update.
<hanasaki> lapion:  I do that and it works.. logout / login and its back to metacity
<lapion> Arcer, rebuild your initramfs
<Arcer> lapion: is there a command for that?
<pooky> wow, typing fail. Dragging a window on screen lags behind the mouse.
<pooky> Arcer: if I shade the window, and turn it just into a titlebar, it works fine.
<lapion> Arcer, sudo update-initramfs -k all -c
<hanasaki> lapion:  any idea why the selection won't "stick" between logins?
<lapion> hanasaki, try google
<lapion> hanasaki, or post your problem at another tiem and hope there is someone in her that happens to have had the same problem
<lapion> *here
<rohit> While choosing a wallpaper, the slideshow wallpapers, on clicking the forward/play button -- another similar button appears before it. On clicking it it disappears. This is a bug?
<hanasaki> thanks
<lapion> Arcer, do that in a terminal, not on the run applications dialog-box
<Arcer> of course
<Arcer> ok thanks :-)
<Arcer> hopefully the system should be GTG from here
<lapion> will someone tell hanasaki to go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603160 there are more instructions in there
<lapion> if he comes online when I am not
<ircrob> ubuntu-minimal v1.207 has dhcp3-client which is not needed when using ppp and resolv.conf
<ircrob> ubuntu-minimal v1.207 has vim-tiny, nano would be easier to learn to use
<lapion> ircrob, vi is really have and mor powerfull and maybe even smaller
<lapion> ircrob, vi is really handy and more powerful and maybe even smaller
<ircrob> lapion: the commands are to hard for a newbie to learn
<javatexan> anyone doing grails dev?
<Ramza> Is there a way to choose a destination drive to install the mbr on when installing Ubuntu (10.10RC)?  I have a desktop with 6 hard drives, and no mbr's.  Went to install from usb drive and out of those 7 drives ubuntu choose to put the mbr on the flash drive...
<ircrob> lapion: a newbie would only need to edit a single file then save
<Ramza> Or is there a way for me to change the MBR to a different drive?  Namely the one that is first in my boot order?
<ircrob> ramza: to change it later look at man grub-install
<Ramza> ircrob: Thank you, I will do that now.
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having issues with the RC.  When I boot up, the computer hangs on the splash screen.  I booted instead into the Live CD.  What do I do now?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having issues with the RC.  When I boot up, the computer hangs on the splash screen.  I booted instead into the Live CD.  What do I do now?
<rusivi> jdsbluedevl: If your in the mood to debug have at it. Assuming Lucid works, stick with that until final release (1 week).
<jdsbluedevl> are you telling me hanging at the boot splash screen is an unfixable bug?
<rusivi> jdsbluedevl: No, I am providing a "fix" versus a solution.
<jdsbluedevl> well, can you at least tell me how to mount my hard drive while in Live CD mode?
<Ramza> jdsbluedevl: You should be able to go to the System --> Administration --> Disk Utility  menu option and select your drive/partition and choose mount
<jdsbluedevl> nvm, I got it
<jdsbluedevl> Ramza: but what about the splash screen issue?  I tried taking out "quiet" and "splash" from /boot/grub/menu.lst, but that hasn't worked.
<jdsbluedevl> Ramza: or is that because I didn't reload the grub-bootloader?
<Ramza> I wouldn't know anything about that.  Mounting was the easy question.
<bullgard4_> Why is there installed on my computer the DEB program package »grub« ("Legacy version") as well as »grub common« ("version 2")?
<bullgard4_> Why is there installed on my computer the DEB program package »grub« ("Legacy version") as well as »grub-common« ("version 2")?
<jdsbluedevl> so I guess nobody's going to help me with the frozen splash-screen issue?
<Evil_Eric> hi guys
<jdsbluedevl> Evil_Eric: everyone's leaving, nobody will help you.  I've been in here for 40 minutes, and no help of substance
<Evil_Eric> is it safe to say this rc is going to be the one released yet
<jdsbluedevl> one guy said "you go debug".  I wanted to curse him out
<jdsbluedevl> Evil_Eric: depends.  I'm getting stuck on the splash screen at boot
<jdsbluedevl> a pretty major bug, if you ask me.  Nobody seems to want to help
<Evil_Eric> ehhhh wish i wasnt so much of a noob i would try to help you
<jdsbluedevl> and I'm getting pissed off at how in the past few months I have gotten piss-poor support both in the chats and the forums
<Evil_Eric> this is why google is god
<Evil_Eric> search google and it shall provide
<jdsbluedevl> only if you know what to search for
<jdsbluedevl> which I don't
<Evil_Eric> i just come here to agrovate the locals alittle
<Evil_Eric> so your saying if i upgrade to the rc ill have issues with the splash screen?
<jdsbluedevl> maybe
<Evil_Eric> are there anyother people having issues with the splash screen
<Sikth_> Hi guys, just joined. I have a problem with ubuntu 9.10, can I post my results?
<Sikth_> not results, but what the terminal tells me.
<Sikth_> One or more of the mounts lited in /etc/fstab canno be mounted:/:waitiing for /dev/disk/by-uuid/0641f685-848b-40db-9f5d-8d900e6d9bd2 /tmp:waiting for (null) :waiting for 0 press escape to enter a recovery shell
<Sikth_> I'm on my Windows Partition right now
<i_is_broke> sikth_, ask in ubuntu this is for maveric you want to be in the other room
<i_is_broke> by the way 9.10 is expired in just a few days.
<i_is_broke> my bad thats 9.04
 * Tweaky-Away is away: Gone away for now
<banksy> Update on my IBM T41 white screen woes - if I remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon I can get X loading, but looking like it's 16 colours only.  So I think that's the culprit.  Nothing showing up online explaining what to do about it though - any ideas
<Sikth_> hi, I have a problem
<Sikth_> here is my fstab output of my linux partition http://paste.linuxassist.net/215438
<droopal> I hav two problems, one is I cant use the number buttons on the right of my keyboard, and the other is my network stopped working. Can somebody help please?
<SaRy> droopal, wireless network ..
<droopal> yes
<droopal> and do you know why nthe numbers at the right of the keyboard would stop working
<droopal> number lock is on, and its like that with abotu 2 new keyboards and 2 old
<droopal> tried them all.
<SaRy> take a look here .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<SaRy> No i don't , am see if someone had the same issue , and what is it related to.
<droopal> I think there is more to it than that., When I look in Places Network, I only have the windows Icon in there, and it should have another icon for Ubuntu. When I click on the windows icon, it says unable to mount failed to retrieve share list, but I have set up windows to share.
<SaRy> have ya tried the key numbers with Fn ..
<droopal> what is fn?
<SaRy> The Fn key on the keyboard ..
<droopal> I'm using pc, not laptop, and cant find Fn button on this keyboard
<TiK> droopal: you setup samba?
<TiK> it doesnt come with ubuntu
<TiK> you have to apt-get it
<SaRy> seems like he didn't sat a samba password ..
<SaRy> droopal, is that so ..
<droopal> Samba is installed, why would it work and now stop, and why would it say unable to mount location, when trying toi click on windows Icon, and where did the Ubuntu Icon dissappear too.
<droopal> sorry, slow at typing,
<TiK> droopal: have you restarted the service?
<droopal> how do I do that?
<TiK> a file in /etc/init.d
<TiK> sudo ./file restart
<droopal> not sone that before, so not sure how you go about doing that. Can you talk me through it please, thank you.
<TiK> open a terminal
<TiK> cd /etc/init.d
<TiK> ls
<TiK> find the samba related file
<TiK> then issue the command
<TiK> sudo ./file restart
<droopal> that is odd, cant find samba file is it called samba in this directory or something else?
<TiK> smbd?
<droopal> yep, that is there, so the command would be sudo ./smbd restart yes?
<TiK> right
<shazzr> what do you call the bar that shows the progress during installation of new software?
<TiK> heh
<TiK> progress bar?
<TiK> heh
<droopal> ok, got something when I did that, need to open paste bin, one sec
<TiK> k
<shazzr> TiK: Thanks. Simplicity does it I guess. :)
<droopal> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/75406 what does that mean?
<TiK> means
<TiK> you can simple type service smbd restart
<TiK> instead
<droopal> ok, that command seemed to do something, do I need to restart computer? I just tried to click on Windows link in Network and it says same thing, unable to mount location
<droopal> is there something I can do in the terminal that will show if the Network has problems?
<TiK> i have no idea
<TiK> ive never used it
<TiK> man smbd
<TiK> or man samba
<TiK> or gogle
<TiK> google ;)
<droopal> unfortunately, I tried looking at man, and dont understand much of it
<droopal> so how do you network, or dont you?
<tetsuo--> help, i switched displays (like i always do) but this time both displays are black!
<tetsuo--> i disabled the external display and enabled the internal laptop display, the external one went black but the laptop one did not go on
<tetsuo--> what can i do to restore the screen?
<sinistrad> You might try toggling through your CTRL+ALT+ F7-F9 to see if your desktop slipped over to one of those
<sinistrad> I'm trying to update from 10.04 to 10.10. My repo doesn't seem to have a few files that I need to start the upgrade. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zkGJVLx8 is the output I'm getting. Should I wait for the mirror to catch up or is there something else I can do?
<tetsuo--> both screens stay balack :(
<tetsuo--> black
<tetsuo--> black/off
<sinistrad> You might have to check your gdm/Xorg logs to see if something has reported back a problem in either of those.
<sinistrad> I'm not real experienced with odd display problems, but I figured I might be able to throw out a couple of suggestions
<tetsuo--> the thing is, i need a display to view logs with
<tetsuo--> ;)
<sinistrad> ssh in
<tetsuo--> i guess i vcan try that tonight
<tetsuo--> ok thanks
<sinistrad> np. Don't give up on these guys. They might actually know how to sort it out. I'm a guy like you
<sinistrad> It's just 5:40AM EST
<sinistrad> Most of the sane ones are asleep
<neko_> hi
<bazhang> using unetbootin?
<neko_> i have no success installing the 10.10 rc on a lenovo s10-3 netbook, if anyone have an idea
<neko_> ?
<Dr_Willis> try the alternative isntaller cd version
<neko_> will give it a try
<TiK> nah his prob is he instaler freezes up after he chooses hisdefualt lang
<TiK> defau;t
<bazhang> corrupt iso
<TiK> could be a number f things
<Dr_Willis> and of course check the md5 sums....
<TiK> did you test the cd?
<bazhang> md5 the iso neko_
<neko_> i cannot test the cd as well
<neko_> okeyr
<Dr_Willis> I have to use the alt-installer on my nvidia machines due to some issues.
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TiK> ,d5 adtest/
<TiK> md5 and test
<Dr_Willis> You can test the iso file y ou downloaded.. and it should have a 'test the disk' option in the menus
<neko_> it freeze the same way
<Dr_Willis> also.. what if you dident select a language.. and let it use the defaults? I dident think mine asked by default.
<Hew> it's really hard to grab window edges in 10.10, anyone know if there's a bug for this?
<neko_> with the "test disk" option
<TiK> sounds like a bad burn
<neko_> i go redownload it
<neko_> it is not a cd
<TiK> ?
<Flynsarmy> How do you mark packages by task in synaptic in maverick? Can't find it in the menu anymore
<Dr_Willis> the check the disk option checks the files on the disk or flash drive, or whatever...
<neko_> it's an usb key, no cd on this netbook
<sinistrad> Is there a place I can browse the RC repos and download the packages I need to complete the install?
<Dr_Willis> I agree with TiK  bad iso file most likely.
<Dr_Willis> bad download causing deeper issues...
<neko_> i redownload it, and check the md5
<neko_> okey
<sinistrad> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tetsuo--> [11:38] <sinistrad> ssh in   << connection refused :(
<sinistrad> tetsuo--, You might be able to telnet in if it is a local machine
<Flynsarmy> anyone?
<sinistrad> tetsuo--, I would say hook a monitor up and then install ssh, but if you can do that, you can look at the logs without ssh =)
<tetsuo--> telnet failed too
<tetsuo--> yep
<tetsuo--> both the internal and external monitor fail
<Dr_Willis> ssh localhost
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tetsuo--> Dr_Willis:  i cannot do anything on the ubuntu install because it refuses to display anything, switching monitors seems to have failed, all screens are off
<sinistrad> tetsuo--, Hrm, either your system has those services not running, or your machine might have freaked out, which it can do with video hardware issues on occasion
<tetsuo--> yep
<Dr_Willis> tetsuo--:  ive seen laptops have bios settings to select what monitor to sue by default - ive also seen them with fn-XXX keys that ive had to hit a few times to toggle on a specific monitor..
<tetsuo--> any way to input a keyboard command to go into standby?
<tetsuo--> all those hardware buttons are ignored by ubuntu\
<tetsuo--> my main gripe with the os
<tetsuo--> on windows those functions work like a charm
<neko_> bazhang, where can i found the valid md5sum for the 10.10 rc ?
<sinistrad> CTRL+ALT+Backspace used to kill gdm, but I think it was disabled by default
<neko_> to compare my sum with
<sinistrad> tetsuo--, You've rebooted already?
<tetsuo--> i cannot
<tetsuo--> i need keyboard command to do that
<tetsuo--> but i have documents i dont want to lose, so want to try standby first
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ neko_
<sinistrad> tetsuo--, I understand. I'm not sure I have a solution. I'm hoping your editor has auto-save turned on
<sinistrad> Like I said, I'm not a guru here
<tetsuo--> last resort is holding the power key to force it off
<sinistrad> tetsuo--, That was my suggestion until you mentioned your documents in limbo
<neko_> well the md5sum is ok maybe it is the building of the bootable key that have been corrupted
<Dr_Willis> neko_:  what tool did you use to make the key?
<neko_> md5sum
<neko_> ah
<neko_> sorry
<neko_> the one that come with ubuntu
<bazhang> unetbootin?
<neko_> but first one was made with a 10.04 netbook version
<neko_> i don't think it is unetbootin
<bazhang> usb-creator?
<neko_> yes that is the name
<bazhang> could try unetbootin as well, its in the repos
<neko_> i am into rebuild again the key with a 10.10 ubuntu desktop version
<neko_> maybe i have reboot too early and some data wasn't really wrote on the usb key
<Dr_Willis> if yu have access to a windows box. the pendrive linux web site has other tools to make the keys.
<Flynsarmy> How do you mark packages by task in synaptic in maverick? Can't find it in the menu anymore
<neko_> well no chance with the usb key :(
<neko_> could it be because of the key itself ?
<neko_> will try to boot it on this computer
<lapion> As of recently i915 drvier with i855 chipset has been very stable on my system, that is ever since I removed all stage xorg.conf and xorg.conf.failsafe files, and refused to install last xorg updates that permanently disable kms...
<lapion> even to the point I can now use compiz ( be it not full-blown compiz)
<lapion> don't forget to enable compiz in modules
<TraDEd> hi, can anyone help with a problem I am having with unity?
<Flynsarmy> How do you mark packages by task in synaptic in maverick? Can't find it in the menu anymore
<TraDEd> I have an application that runs from a script but I can't find any way to add it to unity as a custom launcher
<Dr_Willis> ive not even tried Unity yet.
<Flynsarmy> The solution to my problem was to insatll tasksell. after that it appeared in synaptic
<orca> unity? debain-based?
<Dr_Willis> unity is the new netbook interface i recall
<Dr_Willis> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.46-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 484 kB
<orca> i remembered
<TraDEd> yes, it is the new main netbook interfce
<orca> is unity better than umbc and moblin in gui?
<orca> xmbc
<alket> Is there any Ubuntu Migration Assisant for ubuntu ?
<alket> I know there is one for windows
<orca> migration?
<TraDEd> i just upgraded and it took everything with no problems alket
<TraDEd> no migration needed :)
<alket> TraDEd, my upgrade failed, i need a fresh install but to save Documents
<Dr_Willis> copy home over...
<orca> i will use my lts until 2013
<Dr_Willis> all users files should be in their home dir.. one reason to keep /home/ on its own partition
<TraDEd> one of the main problems with a default ubuntu install is that it doesn' seperate the /home directory still
<orca> Dr_Willis: can somebody read this partition's uuid over the internet?
<Dr_Willis> orca:  uuid oer the internet? Not very likely
<orca> hehe
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_Willis> unless they sshed in.. even then.. what would they do with it..
<orca> Dr_Willis: or try to remount it?
 * penguin42 decides to try KDE again for a few hours
<BUGabundo> mornanguetto
<penguin42> Hi BUG
<BUGabundo> hey penguin42
<Dr_Willis> Hmm... I think ive had grub2 die on me for the 2nd time now during this release
<Dr_Willis> flashing cursor. no grub menu, system was working  yesterday. im not even sure i did any updates/upgrades today that could of broke it.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Aren't there some release-notes about that ?
<Dr_Willis> i thought it got 'fixed' a few days back.. so i did a clean install.. and it was working.
<Dr_Willis> But this time i accidently installed Grub to the other HD. :) so now neither os will boot for me
<Dr_Willis> Hmm thers a 'rescue a broken system' item on the menus on my flash installer.. nifty
<Dr_Willis> booted the flash/live setup i made. did a repair system. reinstalled grub to sdb.. its booting :)
<Dr_Willis> I really need to figure out the proper way to remove grub from sda now. since thats the windows drive.
<alket> I just removed some PPA but they still figure in Ubuntu Software Center
<Dr_Willis> alket:  you did a 'sudo apt-get update' to refresh the repo listings?
<Dr_Willis> Theres also a ppa-purge tool out ive seen. (never used)
<BUGabundo> humm broken python? http://code.google.com/p/namebench/issues/detail?id=162
<alket> Dr_Willis, yes, it automatically does
<alket> i submited a bug report
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed my fonts are messed up in the software center also. I see like the top 3/4 of the text on many of the lines
<penguin42> It's nice that the open radeon driver manages to run KDE with desktop effects OK
<gzed> any how-to to activate gallium nouveau on maverick? xorg-edgers ppa doesn't contain the libgl1-dri-gallium package for maverick...
<penguin42> gzed: You could try asking in #ubuntu-x
<penguin42> hmm breakfast time
<gzed> already done... nobody replying, thanks anyway
<Pr070cal> hi has anyone had problems enabling the nvidia-gl driver
<juk> rhythmbox unable to quit, unresponsive
<juk> wow 37MB upgrade, ibrb
<orca> juk, be careful of your source
<rnwolf> hi - I installed cloud-init on my laptop and now I can't get to a console or desktop. Any tips on how to remove cloud-init?
<|ns|nR8> resolution keeps reverting back to 60hz after reboot
<|ns|nR8> grrr
<|ns|nR8> ive tried running nvidia-settings as root
<|ns|nR8> manually edited xconf
<|ns|nR8> still no luck
<|ns|nR8> im going to bed, leaving this running, any suggestions for me when i wake up would be appreciated
<|ns|nR8> ubuntu 10.10 geforce 6200, nvidia driver version 195.36.24
<|ns|nR8> night
<penguin42> anyone got KDE running with multiple sound cards? How do you select the one on the mixer on the panel?
<shadeslayer> penguin42: maybe have a look through KMix thoroughly ?
<shadeslayer> i have no idea how to do it tho...
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> now my scheduler gets stuck in Performance on boot
<BUGabundo> wth
<penguin42> shadeslayer: well there is a select master channel and that doesn't seem to make any difference
<BUGabundo> have I said how much I hate stable releases?
<BUGabundo> give me 11.04 NOW
<penguin42> hehe
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo: get latest gcc from debian experimental and start a new toolchain :P
<shadeslayer> i wish we had a 3 month cycle tho
<penguin42> http://www.xkcd.org/797/
<shadeslayer> ah yes... that one is a classic :)
<BUGabundo> shadeslayer: I wish a we had a rolling branch
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo++
<shadeslayer> like suse has a factory branch
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo: only issue being.. who would maintain it? :D
<ali1234> why not just install sid if you want that?
 * penguin42 thinks I'd like a bug-fix only release once in a while
<ali1234> +1
<BUGabundo> ali1234: sid is even older then us
<BUGabundo> I have two unstable PCs
<BUGabundo> and kernel is still 2.5.32
<BUGabundo> *6
<BUGabundo> and old GNOME
<BUGabundo> erk even my Android has 2.6.35.6 and will have 2.6.36.x next week
<davidc3> We need a 11.10 Obsessive Octopus to smash a lot of bugs...
<penguin42> good name
<BUGabundo> what's 11.04 codename?
<BUGabundo> !codename
<BUGabundo> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<BUGabundo> Natty Narwhal
<Dr_Willis> wowsers. Plugged in a canon printer that was such a pain in old ubuntu.. saw it.. set it up.. worked.. less then 10 sec..
<Dr_Willis> Windows required a 140+mb download ....
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Yeh I've had a Epson c86 and a Sammy ML-1640 just work
<penguin42> (Although the C86 isn't that happy - Photo quality prints take ~6 mins and standard ones aren't great)
<duffydack> sx400 AIO works ootb
<Dr_Willis> I got a new Brother Laser.. it had an issue where i had to use the plc5 generic driver. or else it would take 20 min to print...
<Dr_Willis> not sure if thats fixed in 10.10 yet..
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Ah but will it print on a Tuesday?
<ali1234> C86 is slow anyway
<Dr_Willis> Its some weiord bug. it prints fine.. but every print page some how hangs for 20 min or so with the  Brother driver.. but the fix is to use the
<penguin42> ali1234: Yeh it's my dads, and he says his friends with Windows have printers that print colour pics nice and fast
<Dr_Willis> Generic PCL 5e Printer   driver. which as far as i can tell works identically output wise
<ali1234> penguin42: i've used that printer on windows and it's damn slow :/
<Dr_Willis> I need to print some color DVD Labels. :)
<antibody> plz can someone help me to fix my pkg system? I installed lucid nvidia-bl-dkms pkg in maverick and everything is broken(the pkg system)Error! There are no instances of module: nvidia_bl
<antibody> subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 3
<antibody> this when I do a dpkg --remove --force-all-nvidia-bl-dkms
<antibody> :S
<px1> Hi to all
<camille> Hello all my english is not very good, but i have a question !
<camille> What's the equivalence command of alsaconf/asoundconf on Ubuntu Lucid & Maverick?
<Cajun> Could someone tell me, if I install 10.10 RC, since it is feature frozen, will it be the same as the full release once I run updates after the full release is out?
<BUGabundo> Cajun: yes
<antibody> Camille hmm you can use pulseaudio tools
<antibody> I think
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> Thats not it.. what was that factoid..
<Cajun> BUGabundo: Thanks.  All I needed to know.
<Dr_Willis> if you install, and upgrade, it should be same as final..
<Dr_Willis> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Cajun> I figured upgrading from 10.04 would be different, because of things like the standard photo app being changed, and what not.
<BUGabundo> if you already an install base, those will be kept
<Dr_Willis> and your user settings wont be changed either
<Cajun> got it.  thanks for the quick response guys.
<Dr_Willis> I often do a clean/new isntall just to see what the new defaults are.
<Cajun> That's what I'm trying to do Dr_Willis
<Cajun> Just was making sure the 10.10 RC would be just as good. Otherwise, I'd just hold off until the official 10.10 release
<px1> I did a clean install of Maverick alpha and since then I get a strange error: Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<px1> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<px1> /tmp/mkinitramfs_c9COcx/scripts/casper-bottom/48kubuntu_disable_restart_notifications: 3: cannot create /root/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/notificationhelper: Directory nonexistent
<px1> I installed Ubuntu, not Kubuntu...
<px1> Do you know how to get rid of this error?
<penguin42> px1: I suspect you've picked up a few KDE packages, I'd list all your packages and remove any kde/kubuntu ones if you aren't using it
<penguin42> px1: I bet you have a few, try   dpkg -l \*kde\*
<Dr_Willis> px1:  perhaps make the directory?
<Dr_Willis> I cant imagine why it would want /root/usr/share  how3ever..   that seems like a bug in the package
<px1> penguin42: hmm, strange: I was able to find some kde-related packages using yyour hint, but synaptic show me then as not installed
<penguin42> px1: Do they show as ii at the start?
<px1> Dr_Willis - yes, this lasts from install
<px1> ohh, they show as un
<penguin42> ok, so they're uninstalled
<px1> penguin42: I am not aware of any kde-based program that I installed - strange issue
<mortal> hello, could someone activate this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/653043 I posted the screenshot some time ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653043 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "network-manager asks pin code on huawei e160e, the pin can not be entered because the pin window is unresponsive" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<penguin42> px1: So I'm not sure when casper decides it's a good idea to use the kde stuff; it seems to haev decided it wants to run that KDE specific script even though it's not there
<penguin42> px1: But then, I don't have casper installed - why do you?
<donvito2> the say google it
<donvito2> eheh:)
<Assid> heya
<jiohdi> is there something about KDE that is not compatible with unity? I cannot make the konversation icon stay in the launcher
<ker> hi! any news on the nvidia-96 front?
<Ken8521> jiohdi, no, kde just sucks.
<Dr_Willis> dident know there was a war on Ker.
<penguin42> Ken8521: Now now, even handed etc
<Dr_Willis> Unity is also a work in progress...
<ker> Dr_Willis, currently there is no support for nvidia-96 and it's used by lots of people with legacy card
<Ken8521> penguin42, i don't claim to be even handed when it comes to kde.
<Ken8521> but i'm glad folks who like it have a choice...
<Ken8521> ker, nvidia-96 is working fine here i do believe.
<Dr_Willis> my old nvidia 5500 box died.. :) so no idea if it works
<ker> are you sure? the module is not even seen by X
<Ken8521> oh wait, i'm not using nvidia-96.. my bad.
<Ken8521> i thought i was
<ker> it's for very old cards (5200, 4200..)
<Ken8521> ker, whats the problem, is it not installing the driver, of spazzing out, or what?
<ker> [    15.747] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
<ker> [    15.747] (EE) No drivers available.
<Ken8521> hmm, dunno
<ker> and nvidia-96 is installed via the hardware manager
<Ken8521> hm
<Ken8521> !bug nvidia
<sinistrad> My Nvidia complains about an ABI version 8
<Ken8521> mine works fine.. 7900
<Ken8521> couple years old
<Ken8521> all right, gotta go.
<Ken8521> see yall later
<sinistrad> Mine is a gtx 260
<ker> ti4200 :P
<ker> still get 120fps on sauerbraten with a little overclock
<sinistrad> Not sure what I get on WoW
<Dr_Willis> 'dark elf addiction'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<sinistrad> hehe
<ker> 60 fps in enough :D
<sinistrad> I'm working up a pastebin because my upgrade had a few problems, like not finding my mysql databases, making a mess of my apt caches, and of course, nvidia
<ker> sinistrad, are you working on a sql based pastebin?
<sinistrad> ubuntu's pastebin
<sinistrad> I'm just making a post because logfile spam wouldn't be appreciated anywhere
<astrojp> fonts looks great on 10.10.
<tiger2wander> hi there
<bjsnider> sinistrad, are you using an x ppa, like x-updates or xorg-edgers?
<shazzr> what package contains do I need to translate to translate the stuff that's on the screen during the installation of Ubuntu? You know...when you get asked for name, password, the computers name and so on?
<sinistrad> I'm not thinking so
<sinistrad> bjsnider, I'm not thinking so
<tiger2wander> I have a partition with btrfs file system, and now I'm trying to resize the partition to fill all the unallocated space around it
<sinistrad> bjsnider, normally, I just go to nvidia's website and pull the nvidia reference drivers
<tiger2wander> using the command: `sudo btrfs files res 1:max /dev/sda6` but the program return: ERROR: unable to resize '/dev/sda6', any idea to get out this problem?
<bjsnider> the nvidia .run files are not compatible with ubuntu
<sinistrad> bjsnider, Well, that explains that
<sinistrad> so what should I revert back to?
<tiger2wander> I'm also used: 'btrfsctl -r max /dev/sda6' but it return: ioctl:: Inappropriate ioctl for device, what's wrong here? I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 rc now with latest update
<bjsnider> sinistrad, execute the last one you installed with --uninstall
<sinistrad> bjsnider, OK, I'll see what that does
<sinistrad> bjsnider, ok, uninstalled
<bjsnider> you should be able to proceed with the upgrade now
<bjsnider> at least from the standpoint of the nvidia driver
<sinistrad> bjsnider, Well, it sortof uninstalled the upgrade, but it made a mess of things I believe. It said it was moving things back, but splash screens and console logins all show maverick & 10.10
<bjsnider> i don't know what that means
<sinistrad> Once it lost my databases, it said that the install failed and it would revert me back
<sinistrad> You can see some logs at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/x6eb0JTu
<sinistrad> bjsnider, of course, you can probably ignore the Xorg stuff if the driver won't work with Maverick
<sinistrad> bjsnider, removing the nvidia driver and editing Xorg.conf and using "nv" instead of "nvidia" has me at a desktop at least
<russjr08> Has anyone here installed the Maverick RC?
<BUGabundo> not me
<sinistrad> yes
<sinistrad> upgraded from 10.04 via apt
<russjr08> I am just worried that if I try to install it, the installer might crash
<ker> russjr08, on one of my PCs it crashed, and I had to reinstall everything
<ker> just make a backup ;)
<shazzr> What package should I search for in order to translate http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Screenshot-ubuntu-10.04-localhost-3.png into NO_nn? (for 10.10)
<BUGabundo> sinistrad: apt?? you shouldn't do that
<sinistrad> BUGabundo, tis done
<BUGabundo> ?
<sinistrad> well, I used the update-manager -d, and when it bailed, I finished with apt
<russjr08> I installed Maverick once, one of the daily builds during the (like in september 18th) and the installer didn't crash, but things could change
<shadeslayer> what do you guys think of : http://imgur.com/9tkdN
<shadeslayer> ( thats a patched version of choqok asking twitter for authentication )
<russjr08> cool!
<shadeslayer> its a bit late in the cycle but i think ill manage to sneak it in
<shadeslayer> :>
<tetsuo--> does anyone know a keyboard shortcut that leads to hibernation or stand by? (my displays no longer work, x probably crashed or something)
<russjr08> I think that will help a lot of users out
<shadeslayer> it does what gwibber does right now
<shadeslayer> ( gwibber uses a ubuntu OAuth key )
<filipe> hi! i was update to 10.10 now.. when i use guake terminal some commands show me this : "TERM environment variable not set" but in default terminal of the buntu work's perfect.. but i like use guake, someone can help me?
<bbeck_> I've had Kubuntu RC 10.10 installed for about three days now, and the graphics have been very hit or miss.  (very glitchy)  Has anyone else tried it out yet? (Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bbeck_> \
<shadeslayer> bbeck_: i think its a issue thats being discussed
 * shadeslayer cant remember what was to blame for that
<shadeslayer> something fishy with X or such
<shadeslayer> ah right... mesa
<shadeslayer> bbeck_: its something to do with mesa, i dont remember if a fix was uploaded or not tho
<shadeslayer> bbeck_: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+changelog
<bbeck_> shadeslayer: thank you.  I wasn't certain if it was just me or if it was a real issue.
<shadeslayer> bug 628930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628930 in Ubuntu release notes "[i945GME] KDE Desktop effects not active by default" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628930
<bbeck_> I noticed that, but I can start them up manually.  The thing I was most worried was the weirdness with text areas.  For example oftentimes in kopete I'll type something, press enter and it'll stay there.  It won't disapear until I force a repaint by changing the size of the window.
<bbeck_> Or when I present windows, they all slide into place like I expect them to, but then the windows disappear leaving only the text.
<RBecker> Hey guys, about 2 weeks ago I updated from 10.04.1 to 10.10 and I've had no GUI since.  I've heard that there was a driver incompatability between the nvidia driver and the x server version shipped with 10.10.  I've tried everything people have suggested, nouveau, version 256, 260, etc.  Any ideas?
<penguin42> RBecker: it should work on the upto date ones at the moment, I'd use jockey to remove and readd the driver
<RBecker> penguin42: could you give me directions?
<RBecker> I can still ssh to the machine
<penguin42> RBecker: Well, I don't use any closed drivers but possibly; can you type jockey-text -l and tell me what it says?
<RBecker> is that an L or an I
<penguin42> l for list
<RBecker> ok
<RBecker> kmod:nvidia_96 - nvidia_96 (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)
<RBecker> I know versions 256 and 260 (I think) are available in the repos
<bjsnider> RBecker, what graphics chip have you got?
<RBecker> hrm
<RBecker> I can't honestly tell you that
<RBecker> It's an onboard nvidia card
<RBecker> lemme find out what it is
<RBecker> hang on
<bjsnider> it's an important piece of information
<penguin42> RBecker: lspci | grep -i vga will tell you
<penguin42> RBecker: Try jockey-text -u  which is supposed to check for newer ones
<RBecker> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<bjsnider> well, the latest blob should support that piece of garbage
<RBecker> It's onboard
<RBecker> I just bought a new one, I was thinking my dad's computer might need it but now it doesn't look that way
<RBecker> and jockey-text -u came up with nothing
<saxin> nvidia driver working in maverick now?
<RBecker> not for me saxin
<penguin42> RBecker: Well, what about something like jockey-text -e nvidia_96     ?
<penguin42> (says he never having used it)
<RBecker> hang on
<saxin> RBecker: what nvidia card are you using?
<penguin42> it'll either enable the driver or cause world war 3
<RBecker> root@RYAN-DESKTOP:~# jockey-text -e nvidia_96 Unknown driver: nvidia_96 Use --list to see available drivers
<RBecker> saxin: GeForce 6150SE
<bjsnider> nvidia-96 and -173 do not work with maverick at this point
<bjsnider> only current does
<penguin42> RBecker: maybe it's kmod:nvidia_96 as at the start of the line?
<penguin42> ah
<RBecker> should I install something like 256 from the repos bjsnider ?
<RBecker> penguin42: if I add kmod: it just goes back to a command line
<RBecker> no prompt
<bjsnider> nvidia-current is supposed to support everything from the geforce 6k onwards, so it should support that piece of crap
<RBecker> err, output
<RBecker> bjsnider: So should I uninstall 96 and install nvidia-current?
<bjsnider> sure
<bjsnider> actually you should get a newer card
<penguin42> bjsnider: Hmm pity jockey doesn't know about that
<penguin42> bjsnider: Don't be mean to his graphics card!
<bjsnider> it does know
<penguin42> bjsnider: If it does why doesn't -l list it?
<RBecker> bjsnider: I DO have a newer card
<bjsnider> well toss it in there and use that
<RBecker> but lemme try changing around some packages
<bjsnider> penguin42, all things being equal, but who's to say what he's got screwed up in there
<bjsnider> maybe jockey isn't proerly installed, or the whole system isn't properly installed
<RBecker> bjsnider: I'm right here you know
<penguin42> bjsnider: Or it's a jockey bug
<bjsnider> probably not
<bjsnider> jockey compares the pciid against what it finds from a script run against the kernel module
<bjsnider> so the available drivers are the ones that match based on the results of that comparison
<penguin42> bjsnider: So what does the -u do? Does that fetch a new list from somewhere or is it based on what modules happen to be installed?
<bjsnider> but that graphics chip is hardly worth the bother. a $50 expansion card would be better by about...a billion times
<bjsnider> penguin42, i'm not familiar with all the switches
<bjsnider> it's telling him only the -96 driver is a match?
<penguin42> me neither
<penguin42> bjsnider: Apparently so
<bjsnider> then it just isn't worth bothering with
<penguin42> bjsnider: Indeed, but if that's the same backend as the GUI one and it's doing that it's going to screw a lot of people up
<RBecker> ok, It's installed, so should I reboot and see if it works?
<bjsnider> there's no proof the -96 driver will be updated by the time maverick is released
<bjsnider> what's installed?
<RBecker> nvidia-current
<bjsnider> how did you install it?
<RBecker> aptitude
<penguin42> RBecker: But you've only just installed current - right?
<bjsnider> well, you'll have to make sure xorg.conf has the nividia driver in it
<RBecker> right, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-dev, nvidia-settings and one other thing pertaining to it
<RBecker> bjsnider: it's set to nvidia
<bjsnider> well, you can try it
<bjsnider> no harm in that
<methril> hi!!
<bjsnider> if jockey's right it won't work
<methril> i would like to knowif someone has a EFI bootloader working
<methril> i just upgraded to Maverick and grub does not boot anymore
<RBecker> hitting ctrl-alt-del from a local terminal is the same as shutdown -r right?
<methril> i've been googling for asolution
<penguin42> methril: How far does it get?
<methril> but neither ooting with LiveCD and grub-install work
<methril> i've the same problem on 2 PCs
<methril> one does not show anything (MacBookPro 2,1)
<methril> and the later, a Mac Pro gives the grub_xputs not found error
<methril> it happnes allways the same (i get the SO working last time, when i upgrade to 10.04)
<methril> but it's a mess allways deal with similar problems
<RBecker> ok, it rebooted, and now it just sits there saying Ubuntu 10.10 with the 4 loading dot
<RBecker> not moving
<methril> penguin42: any clue?
<methril> i've been using grub-pc, not the efi one
<RBecker> alright, bjsnider, I'm gonna pop this new card in
<RBecker> It's a GeForce 8400GS
<RBecker> think it'll work?
<penguin42> methril: What little I did no about Mac booting I've forgotten I'm afraid
<bjsnider> RBecker, it will work, but that's not a 'new' card
<RBecker> but you're farily certain it'll work?
<sda1986> hi all, i need help with kernel 2.6.35 and ati power managment.
<RBecker> fairly*
<bjsnider> RBecker, no, 'fairly certain' implies some doubt. there is no doubt it will work
<RBecker> ok,
<RBecker> thanks much
<RBecker> lemme shut down and install it
 * methril feels really sad because i allways have t oreinstall Ubuntu, like a windows
<DrHalan> hey, i am looking for daily builds of the epiphany-browser
<DrHalan> but the version in maverick seems teh most recent package...
<methril> well, i try to download the latest DVD
<sda1986> hi all, i have a question about kernel 2.6.35 and ati mobility x1700, can someone help me? thanks!
<penguin42> sda1986: What happens with it?
<RBecker> bjsnider: new card didn't fix it
<RBecker> I can't disable my onboard in my BIOS, I can only set the primary adapter
<RBecker> is there a way in ubuntu to disable the old one?
<sda1986> penguin42: So I have an ATI mobility x1700, Ati drop driver support to this card so I don't have a good power managment, I read on Phoronix website, the kernel 2.6.35 solve this problem, now i have this kernel but i have no idea how check if is it working, no idea how check what frequency is now using, and how change it! I need help for that.
<SeRVeR01> hey all
<penguin42> sda1986: Hmm I haven't looked at checking on the power saving
<SeRVeR01> I need to run some .Net apps i installed wine but it tells me wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<SeRVeR01> i googled for it there is apkg called mono
<SeRVeR01> but how to install it ?
<penguin42> sda1986: Have you seen: http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/731469-how-power-saving-radeon-driver.html
<traskmind> I'm using elementary-nautilus (in Ubuntu 10.10) and it comes with the clutterview built-in, but when I open clutterview it just shows the black bar, but no icons in it. Is there something I need to install?
<penguin42> SeRVeR01: Try installing the mono-runtime package
<SeRVeR01> is already the newest version
<penguin42> sda1986: /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/radeon_pm_info is showing frequency and voltage and PCI lanes for my HD4350
<SeRVeR01> penguin42, is already the newest version
<sda1986> penguin42: yes mine too, and it show the maximum freq
<penguin42> SeRVeR01: Sorry, I don't actually know much about mono, so I'm not really sure where to go next, if that's installed can you just try running your program?
<SeRVeR01> penguin42, same msg "wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables" ok thanks :)
<penguin42> sda1986: So that suggests something like echo dynpm   to the ssys file should set it - or profile
<Ejdesgaard_> Hi, i have upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and there are one issue, i have no menu for shutdown / restart / hibernate etc. in top right corner.... this is realy anoying. and i hope that you guys can tell me how to get it back on the panel
<bjsnider> RBecker, try starting from scratch. uninstall nvidia-current and remove the xorg.conf file. in that case, the nouveau driver should be used and you can activate nvidia-current after rebooting
<RBecker> one sec
<RBecker> I ran nvidia-xconfig but it had my old card as the name
<penguin42> Ejdesgaard_: Do an add to panel and make sure you have inidicator-applet-session added
<RBecker> so I changed it to the new one
<RBecker> and am now rebooting
<RBecker> ok, that didn't work, lemme try what you said
<sda1986> penguin42: I'm reading the page, i'll be back soon, but already thanks :)
<penguin42> sda1986: Hey no problem; note the warning at the bottom that the power saving on kms is a work in progress!
<sda1986> penguin42: better than have the frequency always to 460!
<SeRVeR01> there is a voip app for msn or not yet ^^ ?
<penguin42> sda1986: I'm running on a desktop anyway with a fanless card so it doesn't really matter to me
<Ejdesgaard_> penguin42, nice, but how do i get it to the far right?
<penguin42> Ejdesgaard_: Try right clicking and using move?
<sda1986> penguin42: on my laptop matter a lot, battery life and noise
<penguin42> sda1986: Yeh
<Ejdesgaard_> penguin42, thank's it worked... i just had to unmark "lock to panel" :)
<RBecker> bjsnider: I uninstalled nvidia-current, removed xorg.conf, and now I get a black screen with a flashing cursor in the corner
<RBecker> I can drop to a console
<RBecker> but I have no xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> can't resume from suspend to ram :(
<RBecker> bjsnider: should I install nvidia-current, run nvidia-xconfig and reboot?
<BUGabundo> and murphy hates me
<BUGabundo> battery lasted just about till 30 seconds I reached my laptop
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It's a careful interplay of power management and accelerometer that detects you approaching and then gives out
<BUGabundo> oh and sound is dead
<BUGabundo> its "like" muted but it shows as unmuted
<RBecker> penguin42: you mean webcam
<BUGabundo> so I have to mute, then unmute
<RBecker> or ultrasonic sensor
<BUGabundo> have I said how much I hate stable releases? bah
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Don't worry, less than a month and we can have a nice new bleeding edge one (probably bleeding due to being poked with a narwal horn)
<RBecker> bjsnider?
<RBecker> narhwals, narwhals, swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion
<sda1986> penguin42: I do that "echo low > /sys/class/drm/card-0/device/power_profile" but when after that i do "cat /sys/class/drm/card-0/device/power_profile"
<sda1986> penguin42: it shows default, not low!
<penguin42> sda1986: Have you also done profile > power_method ?
<sda1986> penguin42: yes sir, and it's right, maybe i have to reboot?
<penguin42> sda1986: Doubt it, those /sys stuff aren't preserved across reboot unless you add them into /etc/sysctl
<penguin42> sda1986: Not sure what to suggest - there is an ati drivers mailing list you can ask on, they're pretty friendly
<sda1986> i'm in radeon and radeonhd channel but i don't have any answer. penguin42
<penguin42> sda1986: Worth trying the mailing list
<sda1986> where can I find it? radeonhd.org?
<penguin42> sda1986: This one http://lists.x.org/mailman/listinfo/xorg-driver-ati
<sda1986> penguin42: yes, it works now! i did it again, and it works! (at least according to cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/radeon_pm_info)
<knittl> which package of foomatic-* do i need to install?
<penguin42> sda1986: Cool
<sda1986> so, you said it only temporaly because after a reboot it return as before is it right?, so i have to do a script for solve this problem is it right?
<diekrise> How do I use vgaswitcheroo to disable a ati-graphics chip on bootup? Doing "echo OFF>switch" on the command-line works. But when I add it to /etc/rc.local nothing happens. Is there a more suited place for this?
<bjsnider> RBecker, you must have some problems independent of which graphics card you're using. without a lot more info i can't even begint o say what they are
<sda1986> penguin42: REALLY REALLY, thanks!
<penguin42> sda1986: No problem
<RBecker> bjsnider: How could I provide you with this info?
<balachmar> Hi, I'm trying to create a usb startup disk using the startup disk creator (on lucid) with the iso of maverick. But it keeps failing with: Checksums do not match.  Retry?
<saxin> what's wrong with the nvidia driver?
<yofel> which nvidia driver?
<saxin> nvidia current
<yofel> nothing wrong here, what's the problem?
<saxin> just installed maverick... then activated the nvidia driver and a reboot...
<RBecker> saxin: same issue here
<saxin> it just starting flashing the screen after it tried to boot ubuntu
<RBecker> I get just an Ubuntu 10.10 screen
<RBecker> can drop to a tty, that's it
<yofel> does sysrq+k do anything?
<saxin> not sure... i'm in failsafeX now
<yofel> well, that's at least something
<RBecker> saxin: how did you get to failsafe X
<yofel> can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<RBecker> yofel: should I do the same as well
<yofel> RBecker: tried sysrq+k when it hangs? (print+alt+k usually)
<RBecker> hang on
<yofel> RBecker: well, the xorg log would be informative, if you can get to it
<rick> hi... i would like to know how do i configure my x settings in ubuntu 10.10.. there dont seem to have a config file..
<yofel> sysrq+k should kill anything on the current tty, including a hung plymouth, X, whatever
<saxin> yofel: where do I paste it?
<yofel> !pastebin | saxin
<ubottu> saxin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> pastebinit is pretty convenient
<penguin42> yofel: Have you seen sysrq-b fail on Maverick?
<RBecker> yofel: print alt k did nothing
<RBecker> I just got ^[k
<penguin42> rick: What do you need to configure - most stuff should do it automatically?
<saxin> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505219/
<RBecker> yofel: i can get to the log
<RBecker> hang on
<yofel> penguin42: not exclusively, no, only time it failed when the kernel locked up, but any sysrq command failed then
<rick> i need to increase my resolution
<penguin42> yofel: Interesting, the other sysrq's work for me, but b doesn't seem to
<DASPRiD> i need to increase my income :)
<penguin42> rick: OK, do you know why it's not automagically doing it - describe your setup and what it's doing
<yofel> saxin: is that all? seems incomplete to me
<saxin> yep that's all
<saxin> I got a Xorg.0.log.old and Xorg.1.log and Xorg.failsafe.log too
<RBecker> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505221/
<yofel> saxin: pastebin the .old too
<RBecker> I have a .old as well
<saxin> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505223/
<yofel> RBecker: no idea, the log is fine until X segfaults, did you try the beta driver?
<RBecker> how would I do that
<RBecker> network manager decided to give out
<RBecker> so I can
<RBecker> can't use apt/aptitude
<RBecker> I do have UNE on here
<rick> currently the max is 1360 x 768.. i would like it to have 1280 x 1024..
<rick> previously on win.. i was having that res..
<rick> my monitor shows as "Unknown" not sure if that matters
<RBecker> rick: most monitors show as unknown
<RBecker> rick: do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<yofel> saxin: that's an attempt to use noveau, is the nvidia driver properly installed and enabled in xorg.conf ?
<rick> RBecker, well.. i dont have a nvidia card.. its onboard
<RBecker> but is it nvidia graphics?
<rick> RBecker, nope, am using a desktop btw..
<saxin> yofel: I just activated nvidia current and took a reboot... do I need to edit xorg.conf also?
<yofel> jockey should do that...
<RBecker> yofel: any idea on my situation?
<saxin> additional drivers... that's where I activated it
<RBecker> rick: desktop makes no difference, i was asking if it was nvidia because there's a tool provided by nvidia that'll automatically generate an xorg.conf for you
<saxin> Driver "nvidia" <---- aint that correct?
<rick> RBecker, ok.. noted
<yofel> saxin: just to try it, can you run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and see if that helps?
<rick> RBecker, sadly, my nvidia card decided to die on me sometime ago. So, now am living with onboard graphics..lol
<RBecker> rick: ah
<yofel> saxin: that's correct
<RBecker> i just got a new nvidia card yesterday
<RBecker> yofel: mind taking a look at mine?
<yofel> RBecker: not sure, it can't find any error in the log :/
<RBecker> I'm having a similar issue
<saxin> yofel: it's alot more there now atleast.. I try a reboot and see how it goes
<RBecker> I can't even get to failsafe X
<yofel> from the log the driver is using:
<yofel> [    20.760] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8400 GS at PCI:2:0:0:
<yofel> [    20.760] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Acer X203H (CRT-0)
<RBecker> right
<RBecker> Whee, laptop battery low
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas, as I don't see where it could go wrong..
<yofel> you could try to download the 260 nvidia-current .deb from the x-updates ppa and copy the file over from another pc and see if 260 works
<RBecker> yofel: ok, what's the ppa I need to add?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/ - ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<RBecker> ok
<RBecker> I need to do apt-get source on this computer right?
<yofel> no, either just update the nvidia-current package, or download the .deb file from the web page
<RBecker> the computer that's having issues has no network connection currently
<RBecker> it stopped working
<yofel> RBecker: go to 'View package details' on the web page, then to nvidia-graphics-drivers - 260.19.06-0ubuntu1~xup3, click on the arrow, and download nvidia-current_260.19.06-0ubuntu1~xup3_amd64.deb (or the i386 version dependent on what you need)
<bjsnider> that won't make any difference
<yofel> bjsnider: really?
<bjsnider> yofel, where is this xorg log?
<RBecker> yofel: didn't work, got errors
<RBecker> oh
<RBecker> wair
<RBecker> wait*
<RBecker> I downloaded the wrong one
<yofel> bjsnider: the one RBecker linked to was http://paste.ubuntu.com/505221/
<RBecker> I'm still nowhere
<RBecker> I opened aptitude just to look at something, and it wanted to install 3 more packages
<RBecker> but it can't, no network connection
<neglesaks> The Administrator_ is very concerned that we get a conclusive analsis from this sample.
<Administrator_> ahhh
<Akram> sorry
<Akram> my computer is named administrator
<lucas-arg> hey guys, im still having problems with nvidia 320m on 10.10 compiz is still laggy
<neglesaks> :=)
<neglesaks> godo one Akram
<Andre_Gondim> I lost my sources.list may anyone paste it?
<IdleOne> Andre_Gondim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505255/
<Andre_Gondim> IdleOne, thanks ;)
<IdleOne> no problem
<IdleOne> you can remove maverick proposed and maverick backports if you like
<duffydack> Andre_Gondim,   you should have a file called sources.list.save
<duffydack> Andre_Gondim, just say`n
<IdleOne> ahh yeah, forgot about that. good catch duffydack
<Andre_Gondim> nice shot ;)
<shazzr> Does 10.10 have som serious issues with ATI Mobility graphic cards, or is it just me?
<duffydack> shazzr, ok here.
<dmatt> shazzr: it works for me, but you have to be more specific
<shazzr> dmatt: Trying a reinstall now. Both with the netbook-install and plain Ubuntu i get a row on the right side of the screen with rectangular, gradient boxes.
<dmatt> shazzr: what card type dou you have?
<dmatt> shazzr: and do you use fglrx or open driver?
<lubun2> what is erlang* packages for?
<zniavre_> gwibber no ?
<shazzr> dmatt: It's a laptop (Elitegroup G556) with ATi® MOBILITY™ RADEONTM 9700. The issue occurs during the installation, so I haven't had time to install fglrx yet.
<russjr08> Has anyone installed the Maverick RC?
<lubun2> anyone knows what those erlang* packages for in ubuntu?
<Ken8521> russjr08, i'd say most of us here have...
<dmatt> russjr08: i did, i am writing from it now
<dmatt> shazzr: run lspci | grep -i vga in terminal, that way you know how linux recognised your card and it is easier to google for help
<Ken8521> russjr08, why do you ask?..
<russjr08> Oh, I wanted to know if anyone had any problems with the installer
<neglesaks> Im runnign the betal plus most recent updates, and it's running quite well
<russjr08> I'm about to install it, and I wanted to know any bugs that people have encountered
<neglesaks> Beta instalelr ran flawlessly if thats any help
<Ken8521> russjr08, well there's bugs, just like every new release.. but for me, they have been almost non-existant, ive had zero problems for about a week
<russjr08> cool!
<Ken8521> russjr08, are you clean installing or upgrading?
<russjr08> I have been running the live usb all day, and have not encountered any bugs
<russjr08> Ken8521: Clean Install
<Ken8521> russjr08, ok.. cuz i did read some problems yesterday about folks having upgrade problems(although their problems weren't related)
<russjr08> Yeah, I saw those too
<russjr08> That's why I always clean install
<Ken8521> russjr08, same here, i never upgrade
<esmirlin> hello i'm trying to install qorganizer on ubuntu 10.10 but i get a message saying something was wrong... any idea?
<russjr08> I only think about upgrading when the .1 of the release comes out, and still from Ubuntu 8.04 I have never upgraded
<Ken8521> esmirlin, organizer?
<russjr08> except for when I used 8.04 in a VM, I did an upgrade, but it was my first day using Ubuntu
<esmirlin> Ken8521, qorganizer, it's an agenda for university
<esmirlin> Ken8521, http://qorganizer.sourceforge.net/
<Ken8521> esmirlin, how did you install it?
<esmirlin> Ken8521, deb
<Ken8521> it's in the repositories.
<Ken8521> esmirlin, i just installed the version in the repositories, and it works fine
<Ken8521> (or at least it started fine, i didn't test it's funcationality
<esmirlin> Ken8521,  how is it called in the repositories?
<Ken8521> qorganizer
<esmirlin> and once installed where does it appear?
<Ken8521> esmirlin, well, thats the weird thing..lol.. i can't find a menu entry for it, so i started it w/ terminal... but it started fine.. if you needed to keep it, making a launcher in the menu is a 20sec ordeal
<esmirlin> i'm using unity desktop... how could i create a launcher?
<Ken8521> esmirlin, oh thats right... i have no idea w/ that mess
<Ken8521> esmirlin, can you start qorganizer in terminal?
<esmirlin> yep
<Ken8521> ok, so all you need to do is make a menu entry for it... now hwo you do that w/ unity, i have no idea
<esmirlin> me neither :S
<Ken8521> i personally hate unity... i run a nmormal GUI on my netbook
<esmirlin> why? it's so cool
<Ken8521> esmirlin, well, i can create a launcher in about 10sec w/ gnome.
<sda1986> hi all, i have a weird problem, I have an Asus F3jp, it has 2 jack 3.5" plug, one is for the mic the other for headphones (and maybe spif or something like that) with ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04, a red led inside this second plug stay on all time. why? how i can turn it off? thanks!
<esmirlin> Ken8521, maybe using the main menu settings... where is qorganizer located?
<Ken8521> esmirlin, it's not.
<Ken8521> you can add it to the main menu though, and see if that puts it in your "control panel"
<Ken8521> esmirlin, can you right click your main menu, and chose edit menu?
<esmirlin> yep
<Ken8521> ok, so choose edit menu, and when the next box comes out, choose the sub menu where you want Qorganizer
<Ken8521> then click New item
<esmirlin> yep ill chose office
<Ken8521> then the next window, Name it(Qorganizer) and then the command is "qorganizer" no quotes... then click OK.
<Ken8521> assign an icon if you like also.
<Ken8521> then after you add it, go back to unity, and see if it shows up wherever you put it.
<peterkls> Okay now that Im in the right channel, how does 10.10 compare to 10.04?
<Ken8521> peterkls, well.. what do you mean?
<esmirlin> ops... the launcher doesn't appear in the office tab :(
<peterkls> Well, any new features, install differences, or software changes?
<Ken8521> peterkls, well, the installer has been improved(or in some cases, regressed IMO).. packages have been updated, etc.
<Ken8521> not a ton of new features really...
<peterkls> the reason I ask Ken, is that i used 9.10 alot without a hitch, and then 10.04 gave me alot of problems with install and configuration, just wondering if some things have been changed/updated
<esmirlin> Ken8521,  it didn't work
<neglesaks> software-center has been spruced up abit, very much so if you consider the policy-kit bug in 10.04
<neglesaks> :)
<Ken8521> esmirlin, i have no suggestion, sorry, i dn't do unity, but you'd think there's a way to do that.
<Ken8521> neglesaks, yeah, i don't use software center that often, but was showing a new user the ropes w/ ubuntu yesterday, so i used it, and i also noticed it's a bit better
<esmirlin> yea i guess... ill try some thing else
<esmirlin> thanks anyway
 * Tweaky is back.
<donri> How does upgrading to Maverick work with lots of Lucid PPAs?
<sda1986> hi all, i have a weird problem, I have an Asus F3jp, it has 2 jack 3.5" plug, one is for the mic the other for headphones (and maybe spif or something like that) with ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04, a red led inside this second plug stay on all time. why? how i can turn it off? thanks!
<IdleOne> donri: the update manager will disable them and you will need to manually update them afterwards for maverick
<trism> donri: you'll want to disable your ppas before upgrade, then update them to maverick afterwards (assuming they provide maverick packages)
<donri> Getting some mixed messages here :)
<trism> donri: we both said the same thing
<IdleOne> donri: you can either disable them before hand or the update manager will
<donri> Roger. Thanks.
<IdleOne> either way. they won't be used
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> Welcome
<donri> How big is the risk that updating breaks my somewhat tinkered-with system?
<IdleOne> this big
<donri> ?
<Ken8521> donri, well, it's there.. it's happened a few times that i've saw.. but...
<IdleOne> donri: there is always a risk
<Ken8521> exactly
<IdleOne> make sure you have backups
<trism> donri: I never have problems with upgrades that I can't fix, but you should always backup before hand, so you can clean install if needed
<Ken8521> if we said the risk was zero, you'd be crazy to do it w/o a backup
<donri> (:
<nemo> ok. this is driving me bonkers
<nemo> I installed google chrome for browser testing.
<nemo> I have no interest in using it most of the time
<Ken8521> and you realized how awesome it is?
<nemo> but, ever since I installed it...
<nemo> Ken8521: lul
<nemo> so wrong
<nemo> anyway
<nemo> I can't get the damn thing to not be default for various things
<nemo> I've already run the update-alternatives
<IdleOne> uninstall it
<donri> Did you configure Preferred Applications?
<nemo> IdleOne: might have to.
<Ken8521> nemo, what does it sa in preferred applications?
<Ken8521> nemo, what do you not like about chrome?  it is slick.
<Ken8521> and runs so much better than Firefox
<IdleOne> also, use chromium-broswer instead
<nemo> Ken8521: let me count the ways
<donri> Chromium 6+ with Ubuntu themes is OK
<nemo> Ken8521: crippled addons (no deep integration, just cheapass stuff equiv to jetpack or greasemonkey)
<nemo> Ken8521: no graphics acceleration
<Ken8521> nemo, i dunno, it's working great for me... adblock and flash is all i need.. and they work fantastic
 * donri so wishes Epiphany was more usable
<nemo> Ken8521: tough to customise, due to lack of CSS/XUL customisation which is trivial even w/ userChrome.css or addons
<Ken8521> nemo, did you install chromium, or did you download chrome from google's website?
<nemo> Ken8521: I have both installed
<Ken8521> oh.
<donri> Which version(s)?
<nemo> Ken8521: anyway. I prefer Firefox 4
<nemo> donri: chromium 6, google chrome 7
<Ken8521> FF 4 doesn't have a linux version yet does it?
<nemo> Ken8521: sure it does
<nemo> Ken8521: both 32 bit and 64 bit
<Ken8521> guess it just hasn't hit the repos yet
<donri> It does though not as polished as for Windows
<nemo> Ken8521: you'd have to use a PPA
<Ken8521> oh, i'm not that worried about it... chrome is working awesome for me.
<owen1> is Netbook Edition faster than xubuntu? where can i see list of packages?
<nemo> donri: only difference that I've seen from firefox for windows is lack of the combined menu - which is I guess a concern about properly integrating with all windows managers
<donri> I wish Fx would work with globalmenu
<nemo> Ken8521: meh. as noted, crappy addons, limited customisation, no graphics accel, and stagnated JS engine
<nemo> Ken8521: but. to each his own
<nemo> aaanyway
<donri> But I use an addon to just hide the menubar instead
<nemo> Ken8521: did not want this to be a freaking discussion of chromium fail
<Ken8521> brb guys
<nemo> was trying to find solution to problem
<nemo> donri: so. yeah. is set to firefox in preferred apps...
<nemo> donri: also did the check for default in firefox
<donri> Are we talking http:// or file://*.html?
<nemo> and searched for "hrom"
<nemo> donri: well, last place chromium got triggered was when I was trying to view help file for geeqie
<donri> Changing the preferred browser only affects remote links methinks
<nemo> to see why I couldn't find the "shuffle" option
<donri> For locally browsing HTML files and the like you can set it in the preferences for the file in nautilus
<nemo> I right clicked on a file
<nemo> and firefox was set as default for html
<donri> Also: ubuntu-tweak lets you tweak defaults app in a more central and complete manner
<nemo> hm
 * nemo tries that
<nemo> no such package or app
<nemo> donri: where do you find it?
<nemo> btw. another irritating thing about update-alternatives - it encourages a kind of "Race to the bottom" amongst similar apps
<nemo> for example, chromium opened (and "fixed") a bug to increase its weight to be higher than other browsers
<nemo> I found that when trying to figure out why it kept opening...
<guntbert> donri: nemo: ubuntu-tweak does nothing you cannot do from regular ubuntu if I remember correctly
<donri> ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<nemo> (not that it was due to weight - edited that manually and anyway had already overridden in custom)
<nemo> guntbert: well. clearly there is an option I'm missing
<donri> guntbert: True, but makes some tasks easier
<nemo> guntbert: apparently there are a huge number of ways to decide what to use to open some HTML :(
<donri> nemo:  ppa:tualatrix/ppa  was for you BTW
<nemo> yep
<nemo> adding it now
<nemo> luckily I'm at home
<nemo> adding ppa doesn't work at work due to their using a high-level port for the http connection
<donri> You can always browse and download .deb off launchpad manually
<guntbert> nemo: donri be careful though, I saw reports of *very* strange(possibly dangerous) scripts/commands in there
<nemo> uhoh
<nemo> guntbert: as in. malicious or just careless?
<guntbert> nemo: rather the latter (every package operation with --force,....)
<guntbert> but as I said -- only reports, I didn't look into it myself
<nemo> mm. I've had to use force many a time myself :)
<nemo> I can see a gui resorting to it to avoid mysterious errors
<guntbert> nemo: its ok if you do it yourself for your own system - but a script?
<owen1> where can i find list of packages for netbook edition? i would like to see if it's lighter than xubuntu.
<dmatt> nemo: you can try reinstall the browser you prefer as default, may be it is also default-hungry :)
<donri> owen1: apt-cache depends ubuntu-netbook, maybe
<owen1> donri: thanks!
<nemo> dmatt: hm. worth a shot I guess...
<donri> owen1: Maybe add --recurse to that
<nemo> dmatt: but. this game could go on for a while
<nemo> dmatt: since I do update browsers
<nemo> (when the repo prompts)
<nemo> I'd rather a saner solution :)
<donri> owen1: It's not a very effective way to compare "lightness" though
<nemo> of course having to dig through multiple configs and symlinks isn't that sane :-/
<owen1> donri: any other suggestions? i want ubuntu, but as fast as i can (alternate CD is an option but prefer xubuntu-lubuntu-netbook)
<donri> Don't think alternate CD makes any difference?
<nemo> donri: oh. btw. you mentioned you were using an addon to enable the combined menu for linux too?
<nemo> donri: does it move it into the gtk chrome?
<donri> nemo: No, I'm using globalmenu, a gnome-panel applet
<nemo> 'cause it'd be nice to free up that vertical space on this screen - I already rearranged the other various bits onto a single line
<nemo> ah
<owen1> donri: the iso is more than 600mb, so at least in terms of size it's the same as xubuntu
<dmatt> owen1: if you want it fast, instal from usb
<donri> Oh it's the download size that bothers you
<Ken8521> yeah, thats true.
<owen1> dmatt: my desktop never let me do that from usb.
<Ken8521> well, then cd it is
<owen1> donri: dmatt and i like an ubuntu with minimum apps installed.
<Ken8521> my desktop won't boot USB either
<nemo> donri: I checked AMO, looks like there are a few addons
<donri> owen1: Can always uninstall stuff...
<owen1> i use text-based apps whenever i can
<dmatt> owen1: how is your desktop preventing you from using ubs?
<dmatt> usb
<nemo> donri: guess I'll give one of those a shot once I figure things out w/ this default
 * nemo highfives owen1 
<owen1> dmatt: it never recognize the ubuntu install
<nemo> text-based sessions FTW!
<Ken8521> donri, yup... i like GUI apps, but everything i install, i regularly use... anything i don't use, gets removed
<nemo> ssh -
<nemo> er
<donri> text-apps suck, curses is a hack.
<nemo> ssh -C + screen + irssi + centerim + alpine + w3m personally
<nemo> lightweight secure sessions from anywhere I happen to be
<owen1> i use chrome for browsing
<dmatt> owen1: did you managed to boot from usb any other system?
<owen1> and finch for im
<donri> CLI apps are good for combinatory commanding though
<nemo> ah. finch drives me mad
<nemo> owen1: tried finch for a week. was just too irritating
<owen1> dmatt: yes. my laptop is fine with usb
<nemo> was like someone directly ported a window app to the console
<nemo> stuck w/ centerim
<donri> weechat? :P
<nemo> I hope cim5 makes some progress
<nemo> donri: never heard of it.
<donri> It's irssiesque and I think has at least support for jabber
<nemo> donri: mm.
<dmatt> owen1: I meant desktop booting from usb
<donri> And better window handling than irssi (splits etc)
<nemo> donri: I'm on a lot more protocols than that :)
<donri> There's always bitlbee
<donri> but that sucks.
<owen1> i also use awesomeWM
<owen1> so never actually use lxde/xfce (lubuntu/xubuntu)
<donri> owen1: Maybe you're more of a debian guy?
<owen1> but i do like stuff that xfce gives me like UI for screen resolution/keyboard setting etc
<Ken8521> plus, ubuntu has better hardware recognition than debian
<owen1> donri: not sure
<owen1> yeah
<owen1> +1 for hardware
<dmatt> owen1: just install ubuntu server + few packages you use :)
<nemo> donri: I really like the centerim interface - would just like it to use the more frequently updated libpurpl
<Ken8521> now thats an idea.
<donri> And PPAs are superior to debian backports / mere .deb files
<owen1> text-based ubuntu distro!
<owen1> consolbuntu
<donri> owen1: There's always crunchbang?
<owen1> donri: i think they switched to debian
<owen1> and they are not text-based
<donri> Their website says otherwise
<donri> Well, it's probably lighter out of the box
<owen1> do u think there is a need for text-based ubuntu variant?
<donri> Ah I guess future versions are debian based
<owen1> tubuntu - text ubuntu
<duffydack> its called server.
<donri> Yea
<donri> How much servery stuff is installed by default though?
<owen1> hmm
<duffydack> nothing
<trism> donri: you get to choose in the installer
<duffydack> there is also the minimal intall
<duffydack> install*
<donri> And it still has all the hardware detection?
<duffydack> course
<duffydack> its just ubuntu without fancy gui.
<duffydack> the 'guts' are still there
<owen1> duffydack: so can i use the console to detect the hardware?
<donri> I thought maybe it was optimized for different environments/architectures etc
<donri> Like, why detect graphical chipsets for a server...
<duffydack> what do you mean 'detect'
<donri> owen1: lspci? :P
<duffydack> lshw, lspci, lsusb
<donri> I think the point is that Ubuntu does it for you during boot
<owen1> donri: there is a UI in xubuntu/ubuntu that find restricter drivers.
<donri> Could probably install that if it's not there
<duffydack> then you'd just install the packages it installs.
<donri> Yea if you know what drivers you need I think it should just work to install them?
<duffydack> the only thing I have thats not desktop related is bcmwl-kernel-source (the sta driver for broadcom)
<duffydack> I guess if you didnt know before hand then you could just use a livecd to find out
<donri> owen1: jockey-text
<duffydack> curses based jockey exists? cool
<donri> in the jockey-common package
<owen1> donri: nice!
<donri> duffydack: command based not curses
<duffydack> either is cool
<nemo> donri: screwit.
<donri> ?
<nemo> donri: nothing in ubuntu-tweak revealed itself
<donri> Oh
<nemo> I'm sick of fighting w/ that browser
<nemo> I just uninstalled it
<nemo> if I need to test it, I'll do a manual install to a directory
<donri> You can test webkit with epiphany or midori
<donri> Though chrome is not "pure" webkit
<nemo> no kidding
<nemo> donri: I run into way more rendering bugs in chrome than safari/webkit
<nemo> also javascript
<nemo> donri: premature optimisations mostly
<nemo> although they seemed to have their own special set of issues w/ shadows
<nemo> donri: I'll just download a zip to the desktop. probably should have done that in the first place
<nemo> donri: ubuntu-tweak is neat though. I'll play around w/ it more in future
<donri> It's not perfect but gets certain jobs done easily
 * duffydack is slowly warming to ubuntu font
<donri> That needs warming?
<duffydack> its missing mono
<donri> The only thing I don't like is the lack of a monospace
<donri> Hah, yea.
<duffydack> not a lot different to droid...not sure yet which I think is better
<donri> I like monofur but sadly gedit bugs with bold with that one and many others
<donri> Droid mono bugs in gedit too
<duffydack> I use it, not noticed any 'bug'
<penguin42> duffydack: I think the font works well in normal, but not in bold
<donri> It's not properly monospaced when bold/normal is mixed
<donri> e.g. keywords in code
<donri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-droid/+bug/565393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565393 in ttf-droid (Ubuntu) "Droid Sans Mono not really monospaced" [Undecided,New]
<duffydack> k
<wolter> what exactly does "install alongside other operating systems" option in the installer does?
<wolter> do*
<shazzr> wolter: multiboot with current OS.
<wolter> yeah but partition-wise
<duffydack> I dont trust it.. I do it manually
<donri> duffydack: I shamefully use Consolas for monospace :(
<wolter> the thing is I have a netbook with 160/160 gb space occupied by ntfs windows partition
<wolter> and I want to install ubuntu, but I don't want to mess anything up
<wolter> recommendations?
<penguin42> wolter: Take a backup first, whatever happens next
<donri> wolter: Wubi?
<wolter> wubi installs everything on to the ntfs?
<donri> Yep
<donri> As a windows program
<wolter> well, then wubi is the way to go :S
<Ken8521> wubi is a bad idea, IMO.
<wolter> does it run as well?
<penguin42> I think tehre is an option to resize the ntfs down
<wolter> yeah Ken8521 imo too, but I think I have no other options
<wolter> optionp
<Ken8521> wolter, of course you do, partition your hard drive
<penguin42> wolter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot covers resizing NTFS partitions
<donri> I've had Wubibuntu stop booting after installing [kernel, I think] updates, in 9.10
<wolter> Ken8521, yeah I would be taking the risk of ruining the existing ntfs partition, wouldn't I ?
<penguin42> wolter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<Ken8521> wolter, it can happen, yes.
<penguin42> wolter: But be careful! (Oh and have a backup as well for when it wasn't)
<Ken8521> wolter, do you not have a backup?
<Ken8521> because honestly, if you don't have a backup, i wouldn't use wubi either
<wolter> No, but in any case, would a backup save the windows installation?
<wolter> Ken8521, why not?
<Ken8521> wolter, no, it wouldn't save it.. but you could run a system restore, and restore your important stuff
<wolter> if wubi is installed to the same hdd
<penguin42> wolter: No, but it would save your data!  (There are some backups that can same the windows installation)
<wolter> I have no data I want to save, except for the windows installation itself
<wolter> See, the windows install is incredibly recent
<wolter> and nobody has used the computer
<nemo> donri: http://m8y.org/tmp/Screenshot.png - saving screen real-estate on the laptop
<Ken8521> wolter, then what are you worried about?.. if something gets boned up, just do a system restore
<nemo> donri: I know you mentioned combined menu, but I like the applications/places/system menu - I just want it to be shorter
<wolter> Ken8521, its a netbook without a cd drive, and I don't have the tools to reinstall windows if anything went wrong, I would have to hire the IT guy
<Ken8521> wolter, most likely, you have a restore partition
<anon33_> hello - i'd like to remove some ppa's that are getting 404 errors but i don't know how. one such error is: "http://pastie.org/1197134
<Ken8521> or at least mine does
<wolter> No, there is only one partition
<anon33_> could anyone help me out? going into the package manager and searching for "dockbar" doesn't result in anything
<Ken8521> wolter, do you have a windows disk or restore disk?
<Ken8521> that came w/ the netbook
<wolter> i am certain i have a windows 7 cd, but the netbook has xp
<wolter> i would have to look for the windows xp cd
<wolter> but anyway, I don't have the external CD rom
<Ken8521> wolter, well, i can't help you there.
<wolter> now, what are the contras of using wubi?
<penguin42> wolter: My gut feeling is to say that if the Windows is important to you and you couldn't fix it if it were to break, then it's probably best to avoid doing an Ubuntu install - you could try Wubi and I think it's less likely to break anything
<Ken8521> wolter, same risks as a regular ubuntu install really.. if something goes wrong, it goes really wrong.. and you'll be reinstalling either way
<trism> anon33_: System/Administration/Software Sources, uncheck the PPA, and reload the repository info (software sources will do it automatically when you close it after making changes)
<wolter> Ken8521, but I don't need to resize partitions with wubi, do i?
<trism> anon33_: it seems to be hidden by default in maverick, you may need to enable the menu option by right clicking and editing the menu first
<penguin42> Ken8521: Is that actually true?
<Ken8521> actually, using wubi,l it's less likely you'll recover, as opposed to using a traditional install
<wolter> I understand I don't
<Ken8521> penguin42, thats been my experience
<penguin42> Ken8521: Ouch; I'd assumed Wubi was reasonably safe
<Ken8521> no, you wouldn't have to recreate a partition, you would hav a "virtual partition" on yoru netbook.
<Ken8521> wolter, i can't stress this enough, i would not use wubi in this situation.
<Ken8521> honestly, if you cannot do a "normal" install, i would put off installing Ubuntu, until you can get some sort of external CD source(buy, borrow, steal, etc.)
<Ken8521> seriously... i've saw wubi cause some train wrecks
<donri> nemo: Seen Mr Nobody? :)
<anon33_> trism: thanks a lot :)
<duffydack> isnt booting win7 from usb just a matter of making fat32 partition and copying files to it.?  I read on technet it was...
<Ken8521> wolter, do you have a friend that could loan you an external CD, if it came down to it?
<nemo> donri: never heard of him
<donri> nemo: A movie
<wolter> Ken8521,
<wolter> no
<wolter> haha
<Ken8521> hmm
<nemo> donri: ok. of it :)
<wolter> I will trust the wubiguide :S
<donri> nemo: ?
<Ken8521> wolter, i think thats a really bad idea.. like i said, if you're gonna take a risk take a risk installing it right..
<Ken8521> wolter, problem is, if youc an't boot windows because something goes werong, you can't fix the problem
<wolter> Ken8521, yeah but that risk is greater
<Ken8521> wolter, no its not.
<Ken8521> trust me
<wolter> Ken8521, what worries me is the resizing of partitions
<wolter> I trust well the installation process
<Ken8521> wolter, resizing the partition is not hard... you have no data on the drive, so the chance of something going wrong, is very very slim.
<wolter> Ken8521, you think? Well, I will defrag first
<nemo> donri: ... never heard (of it)
<Ken8521> but.. if something happens to a wubi install, you'll be reinstalling windows... which you apparently cannot do, because you don't have an external CD
<Ken8521> wolter, why would youd efrag, you said it's a new laptop w/ nothing on it
<Ken8521> you're making a mountain out of a mole hill
<donri> nemo: Ah. Good movie. Main character is "Nemo Nobody"
<nemo> ah
<nemo> redundant :)
<wolter> Ken8521, because I want to do it as clean as possible
<wolter> haha
<wolter> maybe, but I will be studying meanwhile
<Ken8521> wolter, you shoudl stick w/ windows.. really.
<wolter> why?? :(
<wolter> haha
<Ken8521> becaue thats just ignorant
<wolter> what?
<Ken8521> defragging doesn't clean anything..
<Ken8521> it organizes scattered data, if you have nothing on the laptop, there's nothing to organize
<wolter> yes... it pushes all the data to one side of the hdd
<wolter> Ken8521, i know, but i need to be sure
<wolter> its just me
 * Ken8521 facepalm
<Ken8521> wolter, serious.. stick w/ windows
<Ken8521> some people just aren't meant for linux
<wolter> lol, i use ubuntu
<Ken8521> then what is the problem?
<Ken8521> you use ubuntu, and you're scared to partition a drive?
<wolter> its just that i need to install this on the netbook, and I don't want to ruin it because then theyll blame it on me, reasonably
<Ken8521> wolter, and if you install wubi, and it causes a trainwreck, who will they blame?
<Ken8521> your risk is just as high w/ Wubi, as it is w/ a normal install..
<Ken8521> anytime Windows is involved in the equation, there's a risk.. at least w/ a normal install, Windos is removed.
<Ken8521> from thej equation
<mark2010> penguin42: the nomodeset did the trick! no more white screen.  Thanks again.
<penguin42> mark2010: Hey no problem - did you file a bug on it?
<mark2010> yes, with the solution.
<penguin42> great
<wolter> just let me defrag ok?
<wolter> applications have been installed and stuff
<wolter> I just dont think it has received to many use
<wolter> in fact, if I analyze the drive and its not defragmentated, then i will not defrag, obviously, but you're just suggesting to do things wrecklessly
<wolter> just so you know, the drive was in fact a bit defragmented
<Ken8521> wolter, i'm suggesting doing this wrecklessly?... lmao
<wolter> yes, without sufficient care
<Ken8521> pal, i've probably been installing linux since you were born
<wolter> probably
<donri> Wait, you will not defrag if it's not defragmented?
<wolter> no
<Ken8521> i've never defragged a drive, ever
<wolter> fragmented
<donri> ;)
<wolter> haha
<wolter> good for you Ken8521
<swex> hi
<wolter> that doesn't make you any more heroic
 * duffydack defrags Ken8521 
<Ken8521> :)
<swex> Have anybody cached bug in 10.10: elements of program iface staying on top of X till logoff or reload window manager?
<Ken8521> wolter, well, if you're gonna do something as reckless as use Wubi.. don't use a release that isn't final.. use 10.04
<duffydack> wubi is the last thing to make work isnt it.
<wolter> Ken8521, i will not use wubi, I will resize the partition once it is defragmented
 * Ken8521 needs a large alcoholic beverage... 
<Ken8521> and i don't even drink
<wolter> then you don't need it
<wolter> and you shouldn't promote alcoholism
<Ken8521> i vnc'd a guy box in austrailia last night, and installed ubuntu for him, including partitioning his drive.. and he's fine... i feel pretty confident i know what i'm talking about
<donri> You're making me crave nicotine with all this talk of alcohol. BRB smoke.
<Ken8521> lol
<wolter> I have partitioned drives before
<wolter> for ubuntu
<wolter> its not like you're impressing me
<Jordan_U> wolter: There's no need to defrag before rezising.
<bullgard4_> Applications > System Tools > System Profiler and Benchmark > (System Information) > Computer >Environment Variables lists only 36 environment variables. '~$ env' lists 42. The missing are EDITOR, GIO_LAUNCH, HISTCONTROL, HISTSIZE, LESSCLOSE, LESSOPEN, MM_CHARSET,  TERM. Too much are GIO_LAUNCHED_DESKTOP_FILE_PID and GIO_LAUNCHED_DESKTOP_FILE. How to explain the difference?
<ikonia> guys - check the topic of this channel
<ikonia> bullgard4_: on 10.10 ?
<donri> Updating to Maverick needs to download 1G packages. This will take 7 minutes with your connection. \o/
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Yes.
<wolter> Jordan_U, well defrag is almost done anyway, but thanks :)
<ikonia> bullgard4_: TERM won't be shown as it's not set with a gui application, HIST variables won't as they are shell varibles and not used in a gui, EDITOR the same, not sure about GIO ones
<wolter> non given ;)
<penguin42> bullgard4_: If you start a terminal does TERM get set?
<wolter> Ken8521, you said it wasn't necessary to defrag because the estimated use of the drive was scarce, you didn't say it wasn't necessary in general
<Ken8521> wolter, i'm not gonna argue w/ you... as it's pointless because you're clueless
<Ken8521> that's not what i said
<ikonia> wolter: the linux file systems to not require defragging
<frank> hi
<Ken8521> ikonia, he's talking abou windows
<wolter> ikonia, its an ntfs partition, not a linux filesystem
<wolter> a*
<ikonia> why are we talking about windows in here then ?
<frank> no frglx and vmware support yet :) :( but it's rc so ok for me
<wolter> Ken8521, ok, you don't need to argue with me anyway
<penguin42> ikonia: He was looking at doing an installation on a machine with a full disk
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Because resizing windows is a common part of installing Ubuntu.
<penguin42> frank: People have had frglx working I think
<penguin42> frank: Which card do you have?
<frank> ati mobility radeon 3....whatever hd
<wolter> should I resize partition with windows or gparted?
<bullgard4_> penguin42: I started a GNOME terminal. In it: "~$env | grep TERM; TERM=xterm; COLORTERM=gnome-terminal".
<frank> wolter: worked absolutely fine for me with the builtin gparted from the installer
<penguin42> frank: I think frglx should work, but the open drivers are pretty good now on some hardware - I'm running the HD4350 with open drivers and running desktop effects
<ikonia> bullgard4_: those won't be set with gui applications, hence why you don't see them
<penguin42> bullgard4_: Yeh, so I think they are set in a .bashrc or .bashprofile and thus only once you start a shell
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Yes, I understood your reasoning.
<ikonia> super
<frank> penguin42: exactly, it was undistinguishably smooth with the open drivers, but i need vmware workstation in order to work with the laptop
<frank> so it's reinstallation time for 10.4 :D \o/
<penguin42> frank: OK, so this is running VMWare workstation to run something as a gust?
<frank> penguin42: exactly
<penguin42> frank: Have you tried virtualbox?
<frank> penguin42: yes, never again
<penguin42> frank: I'm told it's pretty good these days; I run KVM which isn't too bad but is still a work in progress
 * penguin42 has about 5 different guests on her (Two Ubuntu servers, Fedora 14, and for obscurity Arch/Hurd)
<bullgard4_> penguin42: I set TERM=xterm by hand in .bashrc . Otherwise my terminals GNOME-terminal, Guake and Tilda would not work properly.
<penguin42> bullgard4_: Gnome-terminal should set it ok; I've seen a bug for guake and something else not setting the terminal type
<frank> penguin42: this might all be correct but I'm getting VMs from customers in the vmware format (not OVF, vmdk and vmx files...) AND It's a pain in the ass to backup and restore virtualbox VMs since there is no way to export or import VMs. So all you can do is to copy the virtual disks and lose all (e.g. tcpip settings from your windows guests)
<penguin42> frank: Ah I understand
<Jordan_U> I've just done a sandbox upgrade to to Ubuntu 10.10 (sudo do-release-upgrade -sd) and got many errors during the upgrade, /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term.log here: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/apt-term.log . How can I prevent this from happening when I really commit to installing?
<penguin42> Jordan_U: Won't let me look at that
<frank> btw does anyone of you know if i can use the full 4gb physical memory of my laptop when installing 32bit? Is there some fancy extended memory mapping going on?
<Jordan_U> penguin42: Will now :)
<frank> flash and 64 bit aren't friends yet
<Jordan_U> !pae | frank
<ubottu> frank: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<bullgard4_> penguin42: I filed a Launchpad error report for Guake and Tilda. But I remember that GNOME-terminal sometimes also complained about a missing TERM variable.
<penguin42> Jordan_U: That looks great to me
<TDJACR> bullgard4_: Could be a language error.
<TDJACR> Locale*
<penguin42> frank: There is a 64bit flash now, not tried it; although I find the nspluginwrapper+32 is OK these days
<frank> ubottu: great, thanks: Both the CD and DVD installer of Ubuntu 10.04 automatically installs the PAE enabled kernel if it detects more than 3 Gb of available memory. In the case of the liveCD, a working network connection is required, since the PAE enabled kernel packages are not present on the CD.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frank> \o/
<wolter> ok, so I'm about to resize the ntfs partition
<wolter> risk is minimal, right?
<TDJACR> Nice frank  :P
<wolter> it has a usage of 8/160 gb
<Jordan_U> frank: Personally I don't think it's worth using 32 bit just for flash. And you can always run 32 bit firefox in 64 bit Ubuntu.
<bullgard4_> TDJACR: Ah! Can you elaborate? With me: LANG=en_US.utf8; LANGUAGE=de_DE:de.
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, your log is still loading, how long is this thing?
<TDJACR> frank: I agree with Jordan_U, it works fine on 64 bit for me.
<Jordan_U> wolter: Yes, the risk is mininal (but existant).
<frank> Jordan_U: i see no reason for using 64bit. Can you think of one? Besides "having 32 bit more" :)
<penguin42> frank: PAE is a bit of a mess, I don't actually trust it
<TDJACR> bullgard4_: I don't really know, but I've had a similar error before. You need to regenerate locales. (If that is an issue)
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: 1.3 Meg :)
<Ken8521> lol
<TDJACR> bbl
<bullgard4_> TDJACR: What do you mean by "to regenerate locales"?
<penguin42> Jordan_U: How much of it is all moaning about loaders.cache?
<scientes>  starting any qt application immediately crashes X
<scientes> i am using nvidia
<scientes> when i first installed it wasn't like that
<Ken8521> penguin42, it seems.. most of it..lol
<scientes> what do i do?
<Ken8521> woohoo, jordan's log is doneloading
<wolter> so, am I recommended to use ext4 or ext3?
<ikonia> wolter: ext4 is current
<ikonia> wolter: any reason you're trying to use a development version when you don't seem a confident Linux user in general ?
<wolter> ikonia, i'm a confident linux user, I just don't like partitioning
<wolter> and I want to install it because we're days away from the final release
<ikonia> wolter: then why are you asking about file systems
<Jordan_U> penguin42: Ken8521: Here's the log compressed with xz : http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/apt-term.log.xz
<ikonia> it won't be the first time a release has been scrapped days before release
<penguin42> Jordan_U: Well, the first error is dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libdvdnav4_4.1.3-7_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<penguin42>  unable to move aside `./usr/share/bug/libdvdnav4' to install new version: Invalid cross-device link
<wolter> yes but it has good feedback
<penguin42> Jordan_U: So, I'd remove libdvdnav4 and see if it helps, but I'm not clear why it's complainig about libapt-pkg
<Jordan_U> penguin42: Which actually sounds like it's caused by the sandbox itself (as does the grub error).
<ikonia> wolter: just wait for the final release
<wolter> anyway, the partition should be put in the end if the other one is graphically drawn at the beginning, right?
<mfaroukg> any body using ubuntu 10.10 on dell 505?
<penguin42> Jordan_U: I wouldn't worry about the loaders.cache stuff, although not sure why it's happening
<ikonia> wolter: why are you asking, you've said your confident
<penguin42> mfaroukg: I'm not, but is it a question of whether it works or have you got a particular problem?
<wolter> i said as well i didn't like partitioning, in case you misread
<ikonia> wolter: didn't like doesn't mean you should understand it
<wolter> and I think you could help instead of asking me pointless questions
<ikonia> wolter: I think you should be able to partition a disk if your considering using a development release
<trism> penguin42: Jordan_U the gdk pixbuf loaders location was moved in maverick, as well has how the cache was stored, which is the reason for the errors, it's not a big deal though, it gets generated correctly at the end
<mfaroukg> penguin42: it works with older version of kernel only not the last one
<wolter> ikonia, and if I wasn't, wouldn't you help me just because of that
<wolter> ?
<ikonia> mfaroukg: which one is causing the issue
<penguin42> mfaroukg: What happens? And which version exactly works and which one doesn't ?
<ikonia> wolter: probably not, I wouldn't help you put a development OS on your machine that you didn't understand the basics of
<mfaroukg> please help to get the list of versions and I will send you the list
<penguin42> mfaroukg: Well what works and what doesn't - just tell us what you know so far
<Jordan_U> To be clear there is actual breakage, I currently get many errors and unconfigureable packages when I "sudo apt-get -f install".
<wolter> do you think partitions are of basic computer knowledge?
<ikonia> wolter: I think it's basic Linux knowledge, and how to use the tool, yes
<mfaroukg> the problem it freezes whenever shows the ubuntu logo then it stops
<penguin42> mfaroukg: And what was the last version that works?
<mfaroukg> should I restart to get the versions?or there is a way to get them now?
<penguin42> mfaroukg: Well what did you do between it working and it stopping?
<trism> Jordan_U: yeah sorry, I meant the warnings, not the errors you see
<wolter> ikonia, based on that, very few linux users know the basics of the system they use, and therefore, "they shouldn't use linux"
<wolter> nice way of supporting your OS, ikonia
<ikonia> wolter: they are not trying to use a development version
<penguin42> mfaroukg: Is this before/after upgrade to Maverick or was it working after the upgrade to Maverick?
<mfaroukg> penguin42: I did nothing when it is loading
<TDJACR> !locales > TDJACR
<ubottu> TDJACR, please see my private message
<wolter> ikonia, ok, and how does partitioning differ on a development version from a normal release?
<wolter> i'm curious
<ikonia> wolter: the overall concepts don't differ, the tools normally don't differ, but can when things change, just as ext4 coming in, or different versions of the tools
<Jordan_U> trism: Np, your explanation gives me one less thing to worry about :)
<mfaroukg> I was using the 9.10 then decided to upgrade through the upgrade manager, I found two versions of 10.10. by default it tries the latest but not working . I moved to the older and it works
<penguin42> mfaroukg: OK, as it's booting hit the left shift key just as it comes out of the bios and you should get a grub menu that lets you edit the boot lines, you can select an older kernel and see if it helps; or you could try editing the boot line to remove the quiet and nosplash parameters off the end which might give mor einformation about what went wrong
<wolter> the questions i've asked so far are independent from which filesystem i will be using
<penguin42> mfaroukg: If you have the older one running can you just tell us the answer to   uname -a
<ikonia> wolter: you asked which file system you should use, that's not independant, and the position on the disk doesn't matter
<ikonia> wolter: and as I said, if your using a development version you should understand the basics to get around any bugs that are in it, or report them back clearly
<ikonia> as 10.10 is not actually supported
<mfaroukg> penguin42: Linux zkw01-1157 2.6.32-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 17 20:26:08 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<wolter> ikonia, i can report bugs, that doesn't relate to my knowledge on partitioning
<penguin42> mfaroukg: OK, so 2.6.32-x is from Lucid
<bullgard4_> '~$ env; SHLVL=2'. System Information > Environment Variables: SHLVL=1. How to explain this defference?
<wolter> and yes, which filesystem to use was my only question related to the filesystems topic
<ikonia> wolter: your not asking about partitioning, your asking about how to use the tools and what file systems you should use, that shows your not aware of the current distro
<penguin42> mfaroukg: So I think you are saying the Lucid (10.04) kernel works but the new Maverick (10.10) one doesn't?
<wolter> you could do a little less trolling
<bullgard4_> s/defference/difference/
<Ken8521> lol
<Jordan_U> wolter: ikonia: I think it's safe to say that this conversation is no longer productive :)
<mfaroukg> penguin42: it seems so !!
<wolter> Jordan_U, agree
<ikonia> wolter: I'm not trolling at all, if I was I'd be making up facts rather than advising someone who's not confident with Linux basics to not use a development vesion
<wolter> ikonia, your taking the conversation to a pointless direction
 * Ken8521 thinks ikonia's speech sounds familiar..
<wolter> thats how you are trolling, feel free to assist me not anymore
<penguin42> mfaroukg: OK, so boot, select the new kernel and then edit off the nosplash and quiet and see if it tells us any more
<ikonia> wolter: ok, so there you go then, 10.10 isn't actually supported, so good luck using it
<wolter> thank you very much, I appreciate your very honest luck wishes
<ikonia> wolter: they are
<wolter> I didn't say they weren't
<mfaroukg> penguin42: please make clear about your request. I understood that I should press shift key till grub menu appears!!
<penguin42> mfaroukg: OK, so when the menu comes up hit 'e' to edit and it should show a load of detail about the boot
<mfaroukg> right I will come back later... thanks
<penguin42> mfaroukg: Then use the error keys to scroll down to the line that starts with linux, move to the end of the line and delte the words quiet and splash, then hit ctrl-x to boot; it will probably still stop but it might give some debug as to why - and if it does and you can tell us what that debug is it might help us
<penguin42> mfaroukg: a screen picture would work if it's the easiest way
<Jordan_U> mfaroukg: You can also just select the "recovery mode" entry which will disable the splash screen.
<penguin42> oh that might have been easier :-)
<mfaroukg> penguin42: there is lots of commands appearing and last one I could catch is ...scripts/init-bottom, then it flashes and fast commands appears and disappears faster
<penguin42> mfaroukg: Does it eventually stop?
<mfaroukg> penguin42: yes it stops
<mfaroukg> penguin42: BTW I choose 2.6.31-22 instead of 2.6.32-25
<mfaroukg> penguin42: 2.6.32-25 is the one which it stops
<yofel> mfaroukg: those are lucid kernels, what happens with 35?
<mfaroukg> yofel: can see any !!
<penguin42> mfaroukg: Did you up date to Maverick or not?
<mfaroukg> penguin42: I knew from the my friend that 32 is the 10.10 version. I got that update from the update manager and was telling 10.04.1 is the one should upgrade to
<penguin42> mfaroukg: No, .32 is 10.04, 0.35 is the 10.10
<mfaroukg> penguin42: how wan I upgrade? shall I download the CD from the ubuntu.com ?
<penguin42> mfaroukg: Well you can run update-manager -d and it will download the updates
<mfaroukg> penguin42: doning now ... thanks a lot
 * Jordan_U wonders if he should just go ahead with a real upgrade despite the errors.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: go for it!
<IdleOne> no guts, no glory.
<IdleOne> and all that jazz
<Belial`> is update manager notifying anyone else of updates?
<Belial`> i have to actually check it to see if there is any available.
<Belial`> and it is set to notify me.
<Belial`> i was wondering if it was just a bug in the beta/rc.
<kpoman> hi
<kpoman> guys i am trying to install 10.10 but it fails, ubiquity does core dump (bus error)
<kpoman> anyone any ideas ?
<kpoman> I just downloaded the RC yesterday
<BUGabundo> kpoman: did you check the MD5 ?
<kpoman> BUGabundo: i didnt but the desktop just ran fine , i am writing from it
<kpoman> it boots fine
<BUGabundo> but I can have a corrupt pacakge
<kpoman> it just goes livecd without installing, and the ubiquity fails. see here: http://pastebin.com/mgEXwDfD
<kpoman> BUGabundo: it couldnt be a file corruption ...
<kpoman> seems more like a bug on the RC
<kpoman> is there a way I can update, from the livecd session, the hard disk installer utility ? I dont have connexion to redownload 700 megs
<BUGabundo> you can use rsync/zsync to get only the changes to the ISO
<penguin42> kpoman: When it bus errors do a dmesg and see if there are any errors
<BUGabundo> or you can update the Live System you have running, assuming you have enough RAM
<BUGabundo> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<penguin42> goes around the house trying other machines
<kpoman> penguin42: last lines have this: http://pastebin.com/VXpS3SRx
<penguin42> kpoman: Can you go a bit further back up? It almost looks like it failed to read a block off the disk
<kpoman> BUGabundo: I know rsync ( i am a gentoo user =P )
<penguin42> kpoman: We can fix that
<BUGabundo> well, zsync
<kpoman> BUGabundo: but how would I update anything here ? I am on a livecd (readonly)
<kpoman> penguin42: help ! what do you mean ? :)
<penguin42> kpoman: Can you do dmesg|grep sr0
<penguin42> kpoman: For example on the ancient laptop I've just tried it get s a load of those squashfs errors, but a page of so before is a '[sr0] Sense Key: Medium Error [current]  which meant it failed to read the CD
<kpoman> penguin42: result is here: http://pastebin.com/bcprZEaL
<kpoman> penguin42: do you think I need to burn the CD slower ?
<kpoman> :(
<kpoman> like that lame windows thing ? :p
<penguin42> kpoman: Something like that; I mean this CD worked in one machine but not this ancient one
<kpoman> penguin42: can i reburn the cd from where I am now running without killing this session ?
<penguin42> reburn the CD you're running off?!!!!
 * penguin42 adds another !
<kpoman> yep
<penguin42> no; it needs it
<kpoman> I only have this cdrw thing :p
<kpoman> lol
<penguin42> kpoman: Do you have a thumb drive and can your  machine boot from one?
<kpoman> penguin42: the machine can yes, i have a 8g usb drive
<kpoman> thinkpad t60p
<penguin42> kpoman: That's the easiest way, gets around all this tedious spinning media stuff
<kpoman> how do i create a bootable usb from THIS SESSION lol
<kpoman> dont wanna reboot
<penguin42> kpoman: Well your problem is that we know that it can't read that CD so it's probably a bad idea to base a thumb drive on it
<kpoman> I mean a bootable usb from the iso and the thumb drive ?
<penguin42> kpoman: How much ram have you got?
<kpoman> penguin42: the cd is bad, but the iso is probably good
<kpoman> 2GB
<kpoman> and i do have the iso on an external hard drive right now available
<penguin42> ah!
<penguin42> kpoman: OK, then you have a chance, go to System->Administration->Startup disk creator
<penguin42> kpoman: It does rely on it being able to read those bits of the CD though
<kpoman> let me see
<kpoman> (btw, everything worked except that installer thing)
<penguin42> kpoman: Yeh it depends, if you are lucky then that's the only bad sector
<kpoman> penguin42: is there any tool like unetbootin ? to create a liveusb from the iso ?
<penguin42> kpoman: That's what the startup disk creator does - not sure what's underneath it
<BUGabundo> http://de.acidcow.com/pics/20101001/creative_infographics_36.jpg
<kpoman> ok, it is with errors too
<kpoman> it doesnt run the tool :o
<kpoman> i guess i will need to reboot, reburn the thing
<kpoman> :( too bad :(
<kpoman> ok let me reboot brb (in a few minutes after reburn at 1x :( )
<Jordan_U> kpoman: It's fairly easy to get the iso file booting with grub2.
<Jordan_U> Especially now that 10.10 is shipping a loopback.cfg
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Pretty, not sure I understand why all the lines aren't the same length
<Jordan_U> kpoman: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<kpoman> Jordan_U: I think i'll try to reburn then if necessary burn to thumb
<kpoman> Jordan_U: thanks for the hint ! however I think that booting a second iso from a running environment will conflict the devfs or whatever in using the devices to install
<kpoman> Ill try rebooting
<Belial`> anyone else having a problem with update manager not notifying of available updates?
<kpoman> brb
<kpoman> hi back !
<kpoman> in windows
<kpoman> :(
<penguin42> :-(
<penguin42> kpoman: I believe you can write ISOs to thumb drives from Windows, not sure of the magic
<kpoman> unetbootin is the magic
<kpoman> (great software)
<kpoman> it is creating right now the bootable usb from the iso
<kpoman> ok finished !
<kpoman> let me test this, will boot the pendrive now
<donri> Successfully updated to Maverick.
<penguin42> donri: Welcome to the club!
<donri> only issue discovered thus far is $TERM is "dumb" in tilda
<donri> Making clear/^L not work
<donri> I wonder how evil it would be to export TERM=xterm in bashrc
<penguin42> I'm fairly sure I've seen a bug for the tilda one
<penguin42> donri: Not too bad; it might screw up in something odd if you're ssh'd in and might lose a few features
<donri> Wait what, gedit is still 2.30 !?
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-26
<Stanley00> yes! at last firefox get back to "normal" ;))
<min|dvir|us> Hi. I have reset all of my configuration (rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf blah blah). I am able to run unity --reset. However, when I run ccsm, I see the Unity launcher plugin is unchecked. I check it? Compiz quits.
<min|dvir|us> (No title bars.)
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: did you try relogin after remove your configs?
<min|dvir|us> Yes.
<Daekdroom> Unity isn't working here either
<min|dvir|us> This has been happening for a couple of days now.
<min|dvir|us> It really sucks.
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: sound strange
<min|dvir|us> I'm using gnome-shell now, but whenever I try to switch back, desktop explodes.
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: idk, you can try adding new user, if it works, look in your config
<urlin2u> min|dvir|us, Daekdroom  either one of you been tweaking compiz
<Daekdroom> Nope. It just won't work.
<Daekdroom> unity --reset doesn't do anything
<min|dvir|us> I reset all of my settings.
<Daekdroom> I should try it again after upgrading packages, tho.
<urlin2u> Daekdroom, isn't there a 2d choice not sure here.
<Daekdroom> There is a 2D choice. I've been using it.
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: can you tell me what exactly dir you have delete?
<urlin2u> for unity?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<Daekdroom> Albeit similar, I can tell the diference easily.
<urlin2u> Daekdroom, sounds like a graphics driver is needd
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<Daekdroom> It's a unity issue
<min|dvir|us> Stanley00: let me check.
<Daekdroom> It was working alright before some updates.
<min|dvir|us> Stanley00: `rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity`
<urlin2u> Daekdroom, have you avoided the partial upgrade, not sure if ut is still there I just went to synaptic and ran the whole thing
<urlin2u> it
<min|dvir|us> Also, I just tried to log in to my guest account, and I got a system problem.
<Daekdroom> I'm pretty sure the whole unity stuff is installed.
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: as I though, need delete .compiz* too ;)
<min|dvir|us> Stanley00: can I do this without logging out?
<min|dvir|us> I'll just run unity --reset.
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: I think you should log out
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: and delete .config too ;)
<min|dvir|us> Hell no.
<min|dvir|us> I deleted those, and .compiz. I'm not deleting .config.
<min|dvir|us> I can't believe you'd suggest that.
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: at least .config/compiz* ;)
<min|dvir|us> OK, done.
<min|dvir|us> I'll be right back.
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: good luck ;))
<min|dvir|us> Stanley00: did not help.
<elliott> Is gnome-session-fallback really the recommended way of getting a typical GNOME shell? The panel looks ridiculous; much worse than the GNOME fallback in Natty.
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: hmm, bad luck...
<min|dvir|us> Stanley00: computing is never about luck.
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: did you run unity --replace, and unity --reset when deleting your config?
<TheBuntu> installed gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme.. but its not showing up in gnome-tweak-tool... so i can use shell themes
<min|dvir|us> I did not run unity --replace because according to --help, it is the same thing as just unity.
<min|dvir|us> I did run unity --reset.
<jbicha> elliott: bug 828392 set your theme to Adwaita
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 828392 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "light-themes don't display well in gnome-panel 3+" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828392
<jbicha> and of course, gnome-session-fallback isn't a "typical GNOME shell"
<elliott> jbicha: Well, it's not just the look.
<elliott> I'm using a dark theme.
<elliott> And the system menu, for instance, is gone.
<min|dvir|us> Anyone have any advice? I can't run the Ubuntu panels at all.
<elliott> Plus the clock is in the middle of the panel for no apparent reason.
<jbicha> elliott: you're welcome to move the clock, that is the new GNOME default to make it look more like GNOME Shell, same with removing System
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: one more trial and error, add a user, and check that if that new user can use unity nicely...
<min|dvir|us> I already did. No success.
<min|dvir|us> It's definitely a software issue.
<min|dvir|us> Segmentation fault, every time.
<elliott> jbicha: Well, okay. But still: the background of the panel is a solid colour rather than a gradient for some reason. That surely can't be intentional, as it just makes the panel look discontinuous and weird.
<elliott> (And I'm definitely using a dark theme, the default.)
<elliott> jbicha: And I certainly would change it, but right-clicking the panel doesn't give Preferences, and right-clicking elements don't give Move.
<elliott> They just have the other menu items.
<jbicha> elliott: you have to hold down Alt while right-clicking
<Stanley00> min|dvir|us: then you have a big problem, sorry, I cant help you out this case, it's out of my ability
<elliott> How silly. :/
<min|dvir|us> Anyone want to help me with my big problem?
<min|dvir|us> Unity does not work at all.
<elliott> Still, I don't understand why the panel background has been changed to look so silly.
<min|dvir|us> Sandy Bridge, using onboard graphics.
<urlin2u> min|dvir|us, have you tried the 2d?
<min|dvir|us> Yes, works just fine.
<urlin2u> sandyt bridge look on the web is your best choice U think as well
<urlin2u> u=I
<jbicha> elliott: actually, setting the background to Solid Colour has a nice effect
<elliott> you mean it makes all the text unreadable against the background? :P
<jbicha> elliott: text is readable here, what background do you use?
<elliott> The default.
<elliott> I guess I'll just have to downgrade if I can't get the panel working sanely...
<ModalSurrealist> I am having a problem with my computer not recognizing the hdmi output being connected
<ModalSurrealist> when I had the default nvidia driver it showed an option for the hdmi device but was not actually displaying... and hten after installing the nvidia drivers it has gone away entirely
<elliott> So, there is no known way to fix the background of gnome-panel in oneiric?
<urlin2u> elliott, your using a development and you want to download?
<urlin2u> downgrade
<jbicha> elliott: try Solid Color, set the style slider all the way to Opaque and use the eyedropper to pick the same color as the window borders
<elliott> urlin2u: I guess I'm not cut out for the betas. :p But I doubt this will be fixed, since Canonical doesn't seem to care about the Gnome desktop any more, seeing as it's being removed... jbicha: Well, the solid colour that it is now is close to that, it's just that every /element/ of the panel has the expected gradient behind it, so the fact that the gradient is discontinuous and only shows behind the panel elements is really jarring and ugly.
<jbicha> it's not true that Canonical and Ubuntu devs don't care about the GNOME desktop
<jbicha> there are very few devs working on gnome-panel though, gnome-shell is nice if you're in to that sort of thing
<elliott> I guess I'm just annoyed that it's becoming harder and harder to get a desktop I can use each release... sorry. I don't care much for Gnome Shell, I'm afraid
<Stanley00> elliott: you want a gnome2 desktop as before?
<elliott> Stanley00: I'm fine with gnome3 as long as it has the traditional panels around it.
<urlin2u> arch has a fork, cetos, debian still have it
<urlin2u> centos
<elliott> I know. I'll probably just switch to Xubuntu if all else fails...
<Stanley00> elliott: gnome3 has a ppa for ubuntu, I think, and you can use a alternate CD to install just what you want ;0
<elliott> I have gnome-panel installed right now, I'm just having problems with it...
<min|dvir|us> Hey, guys. I think I've discovered my problem.
<min|dvir|us> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/852280
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 852280 in unity (Ubuntu) "error in geis_init Screen geometry changed: Monitor 0(primary) 0x0x1366x768 unity-panel-service: no process found Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<min|dvir|us> I'd just like to know if there is anything I can do to mitigate this bug's effects.
<ModalSurrealist> Follow up: On my nvidia card, if I enable one of the nvidia drivers then it does not recognize the hdmi output (even after installing nvidia-settings and nvtv)
<ModalSurrealist> However, if I use Ubuntu's default driver... it SEES the TV but it does not actually display a picture on the TV
<OerHeks> min|dvir|us, did you confirm this bug on launchpad ?
<ModalSurrealist> Can someone please guide me as to the next thing to troubleshoot it?
<min|dvir|us> OerHeks: I did not, but I did vouch for it.
<OerHeks> min|dvir|us, else you can do is reinstall ccsm & unity plugin
<min|dvir|us> How?
<min|dvir|us> I already reinstalled CCSM.
<min|dvir|us> I want to reinstall the plugin.
<OerHeks> hmm does that plugin come with ubuntu-tweak ?
<sianhulo> how i enable an screensaver?
<OerHeks> sianhulo, good question, i find no screensaver nor settings, only energy settings. i guess you have to install them manually ?
<alex_mayorga> sianhulo: click the gear at the top right, settings, screen perhaps?
<sianhulo> alex_mayorga, i don't have any gear at the top right
<sianhulo> i'm on screen and onlys hows screen time out and block time
<sianhulo> shows*
<bandit5432> any one know any-thing about change nautilus icons??
<len> I installed Kubuntu Oneiric on an Acer 0722 netbook (new revision with new C-60 cpu and newer radeon), and the touchpad doesn't work at all.  I checked the Xorg log and it showed it recognized a synaptics touchpad and loaded the drivers, so I'm not sure why it's not working.  Any ideas?
<bandit5432> does it have a way to disable it with a switch?
<bandit5432> or key?
<len> I'm not sure, but it worked in Windows 7.
<bandit5432> ok have  you run  kde-config-touchpad
<len> I went into the touchpad configuration settings.  That's for fine tuning the touchpads behavior though.  This pad is getting zero response to any kind of taps or movements.
<bandit5432> i am looking there was a bug with this problem
<bandit5432> does the mouse work on the login screen?
<len> I don't think so, but I'll log out and see.  I have a mouse plugged in, and it works for everthing, just fine--the keypad works for nothing that I know of.   I'll log out and see though.
<len> Nope.  Restarted X-server from login screen too, and nothing.  Will reboot and test from login.
<TheBuntu> in gnome shell i can see the normal gnome 2.x.x panel showing thru the shell panel
<len> Doesn't work after a reboot either.  I wonder of all Acer 0722 netbooks are effected, or just the ones shipping in the last month or two with updated hardware.  The label on the units themselves even still say C-50  processor, but the latest shipping ones, indeed come with newer hardware (C-60, newer radeon version, and maybe updated mb chipset too since video is onboard.
<bandit5432> hmm i wonder if having a mouse pluged in disables the touchpad
<bandit5432> have you tried it with the mouse unplugged?
<len> Yes.  The only reason I plugged in the mouse is because the touchpad wasn't working.  :)
<bandit5432> also have you shutdown this computer and tried?  see https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Synaptics_Loses_Multitouch_Detection_After_Rebooting_From_Windows
<bandit5432> i am at a lose did it work ok in the live system?
<bandit5432> loss'
<len> I went right into install with out booting into the live desktop first.  I'll try booting off the live Flash to see if it works.  Have to change my bios back to boot for usb first though, so it will take me a few minutes.
<bandit5432> wait
<bandit5432> if this is a fresh install try deleting the .kde in ~
<syn-ack> Hey, I've got a question... Since upstream isn't doing it anymore, is Ubuntu going to add actual screensavers to the distro now or are we just gonna have to use something like xscreensaver?
<urlin2u> b&jy4?<!dC
<bandit5432> len, did you install the radeon drivers?
<len> No, because I read that they would screw up suspend on this netbook.
<bandit5432> hmm
<len> Just booted into live flash, and it's not working from there either.
<TheBuntu> Cant get gnome shell themes to look the way there supose to.. Because the gnome 2 style panel is showing thru the gnome shell panel
<bandit5432> len let me look some where else
<len> K.  I wonder if this is a problem common to all buntu's or just Kubuntu
<bandit5432> you dont happen to have a diffrent linux distro or gnome to try do you?
<bandit5432> other are haveing issues with touchapds on gnome as well
<bandit5432> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/840857
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 840857 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Touchpad no longer working on Oneiric on Dell N3010" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<len> Well, if this this had a dvd, it would be a lot easier to try a bunch of different CD's, but I only have the one flash drive.
<em> hey syn-ack
<syn-ack> em Hello.
<em> haven't i seen you in other channels?
<syn-ack> I'm sure you have.
<em> cool :)
<bandit5432> len i understand
<syn-ack> Man I wish I had more ROM space on my Phone so I could run UbuntuONE on it.
<bandit5432> len have you tried asking over at #kubuntu ??
<len> Hmm.  I just found a key to toggle touchpad on off.  It's <Fn><F7>, and now it is working!  I never turned it off in the first place though, and can't see how I could have hit that by accident, so maybe it is disabling it at start for some reason.  I'm going to reboot and see if it is still enabled at startup.
<bandit5432> :) yay
<bandit5432> any one have any suggetions on a room to ask for help in hacking the nautilus ui?
<len> Hmm.  That only worked on the live CD.  When I booted back to the HD it wasn't working again.  Tried the toggle again, but didn't work + I don't know if it thinks it is on or off because there is no led to tell you which way it is supposed to be toggled.
<bandit5432> some people said that when you open the touchpad options in kde thats when it stops working
<bandit5432> have you talked to any one in #kubuntu ???
<bandit5432> i see you are in that channel
<len> No, I figured they wouldn't want oneiric talk in there
<bandit5432> lets ask real quick and see what happens
<bandit5432> there is a kubuntu+1 buts its invite only
<rww> it's not invite only, it redirects here, but you're already here and freenode has odd errors sometimes
<len> Not really in there, Quassel just auto logged me in 'cause I was there before.
<rww> well, it is invite only. but it's also +f
<len> I did not know about K+1
<bandit5432> i see rww
<bandit5432> wonder why i get an error when i try and join it
<bandit5432> no matter
<bandit5432> you think he will get more help here or in kubuntu?
 * rww sighs
<bandit5432> :|
<rww> bandit5432: If you're not in #ubuntu+1 and do /join #kubuntu+1, you end up here.
<rww> There is no separate channel population in #kubuntu+1
<bandit5432> i wondered about that
<bandit5432> but i didnt want to try it
<rww> If you are in #ubuntu+1 and do /join #kubuntu+1, freenode gives a stupid error message, but it means "can't forward to a channel you're already in"
<bandit5432> makes perfect sense
<bandit5432> but some one should put that in the channel topic of kubuntu i would think
<bandit5432> of course people never read the topic so nvm
<bandit5432> is there a dedicated ubuntu or gnome hacking channel that any one knows about??
<TheBuntu> Anyone able to tell me why gnome3 shell is runing on top of gnome 2
<bandit5432> i dont frequent irc enough these days
<len> I logged back into Windows so I could tell for sure what state the touchpad was in.  Logged out and back into Kubuntu, and now it is working.   It seems like the synaptics driver is working fine, but something funny is going on the changing the enabled/disabled state.
<bandit5432> TheBuntu, are you runnin gnome 2 themes on gnome 3?
<bandit5432> len kde is having issues with touchpads it looks like they have been for a while now from reading forum posts
<len> At least it is good to know that driver itself works.
<bandit5432> yes
<TheBuntu> bandit5432: installed kubuntu 11.10... then installed ubuntu-desktop.... then gnome shell... installed gnome shell themes.. and i see gnome 2 panel behind gnome shell panel
<bandit5432> len,  i would still ask in the kbuntu channel and see what they say
<bandit5432> TheBuntu, when you login what desktop do you choose?
<TheBuntu> gnome
<jbicha> TheBuntu: what graphics driver are you using?
<TheBuntu> i have uninstalled unity... gnome panel for gnome 2... metacity...
<TheBuntu> bandit5432: nvidia 280
<len> Now I just need to figure out why the wired networking is flacky and unreliable.  This is the first computer, out of a couple dozen or so, that I've ever had any issues with a wired nic in any linux.  Usually it's the wireless that is the problem.  The really strange part is the the wired nic is Atheros in this system and the wireless is broadcom.  I've never seen Atheros wired before, and if it is you'd thing the system would have wireless
<len> Atheros too.
<TheBuntu> even have right click on the desktop and gnome3 dont have right click
<jbicha> TheBuntu: GNOME 3 does have right click, can you post a screenshot?
<bandit5432> i think jbicha can help you more than me TheBuntu
<len> I supposed most people don't use netbooks wired too often.
<bandit5432> len, i use wired when ever i can so if i use my laptop even i use it wired
<bandit5432> the cards i have been seeing in netbooks and laptops lately have been really weird like that
<len> I always feel better wired too, but in this case, something is goofy with the wired,  and the wireless works better.   I'm thinking maybe there is some kind of confict going on with the wired and wireless drivers.
<bandit5432> look at you logs and see what they say
<bandit5432> i dont have any clue on how to do that with kde though
<bandit5432> looks like you would use KSystemLog
<len> the wired driver to giving off error messages.  I'm going to look into it.  Just seems strange to have wired driver problems.
<TheBuntu> bandit5432: http://i.imgur.com/pAOBh.jpg     if you look at panel you can see gnome2 menel behind gnome shel panel
<bandit5432> TheBuntu,  looks like you have nautilus running in the background
<bjsnider> there's nothing unusual in that screenshot
<bjsnider> that is indeed nautilus running in the bg
<TheBuntu> how do i get it out of the background
<bandit5432> killall nautilus?
<bjsnider> i will respawn
<bandit5432> ok whats causing it then ?
<bjsnider> that happens because you have nautilus handling the desktop in gnome-tweak-tool
<bandit5432> you reading this TheBuntu ?
<bjsnider> switch that off and nautilus will not appear like that
<TheBuntu> that fixed it....
<bandit5432> good call bjsnider and ty
<jbicha> TheBuntu: but by default the GNOME Shell top bar isn't supposed to be transparent
<hasen> just upgraded to 11.10, my laptop has an ati video card, and doesn't boot properly
<bjsnider> he's obviously themed gnome-shell to some degree
<hasen> it boots when i choose recovery mode, but no 3d
<TheBuntu> i know... i install gnome shell themes
<hasen> I'm on the open source driver
<bandit5432> hasen have you installed the proprietory drivers?
<hasen> bandit5432, no i haven't
<hasen> should i?
<TheBuntu> jbicha: my GNOME Shell is useing Malys-blackglass theme
<hasen> I've always done fine without them
<bandit5432> well you have to have accelerated drivers for unity i believe
<hasen> It worked with 11.04
<bandit5432> try installing the drivers and see if it works
<hasen> ok
<hasen> I'm kinda worried about them messing the system
<hasen> but I dont know if it can get any messier :P
<bandit5432> that should not mess the system up
<bandit5432> click on the dash button and choose more apps
<hasen> installing now ..
<bandit5432> you are fast
<hasen> I'm talking from a mac here ..
<hasen> well not really that fast ..
<hasen> I already knew i have this option
<bandit5432> you like the new unity features?
<hasen> but I don't know, I was worried
<hasen> oh I love unity
<hasen> hm, that may have sounded sarcastic .. (it's not)
<bandit5432> from what i have used of osx i would think most mac users would like unity
<hasen> I bought this mac after unity ;)
<hasen> and yea, I think unity is better than mac
<hasen> well, the desktop part anyway
<bandit5432> i have not used osx enough to much time doing other things
<bandit5432> hmmi updated my drivers as well and my vm install is running better
<hasen> installation done, booted fine now :D
<bandit5432> good
<bandit5432> looks better with the drivers for me any way
<hasen> hmm, no shadows ..
<bandit5432> uhoh
<hasen> how can I stop the launcher from hiding?
<bandit5432> did you switch to the regular unity at login?
<hasen> yea
<hasen> it doesn't believe i have 3d? :/
<hasen> hm, and hd video flickers in vlc
<bandit5432> let me login to regular unity
<hasen> are you on a radeon card as well?
<bandit5432> no i am in a vm
<hasen> ok
<bandit5432> for the unity launcher look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity scroll down to the 11.10 part
<bandit5432> when you login are you getting an error about 3d?
<hasen> hm, i don't think so
<bandit5432> if you are not getting an error and you choose unity at login then you should be good to go
<hasen> that's what I did ..
<hasen> i uninstalled fglrx (sp?) using instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<hasen> and now got the same problem again ..
<hasen> guess I have to install it again :/
<hasen> I should install gnome-shell too
<bandit5432> i would reinstall the ati drivers yes
<bandit5432> i would only install gnome-shell if you want to try it or dont like unity
<hasen> well ..
<hasen> why?
 * Stanley00 dont know why so many people doesnt like unity... :(
<hasen> it also serves for comparison
<bandit5432> well yes thats true
<bandit5432> Stanley00, i just have not used it and am used to the work flow of gnome 2
<Stanley00> bandit5432: gnome 2 is not supported anymore, isnt it?
<bandit5432> some features are not that is correct
<bandit5432> but it currently works ok with 11.04
<rww> Stanley00: no, it isn't
<bandit5432> and i am looking into swtiching to gnome 3 using fallback mode
<hasen> ok, gnome-shell does say that 3d failed to load (no i haven't reinstall proprietry yet)
<bandit5432> you need to install the ati drivers
<Stanley00> bandit5432: gnome3 doesnt look like gnome2 either, everything changed ;)
<bandit5432> no it doesnt look exactly the same but it looks more like gnome 2 then unity or gnome-shell
<bandit5432> i am really interested in using unity on my tablet i think for that purpose i will like it
<TheBuntu> anytime i open nautilus it opens plus opens in the background... i close it then i have to do the killall nautilus... is there away to stop that
<hasen> ok, now gnome-shell works fine (3d) but unity still has no shadows ... and feels like unity-2d
<Stanley00> TheBuntu: I dont think that's a good idea... nautilus need run in background in case you plug in some USB drive, or some kind of that
<TheBuntu> Stanley00: i i open it... it opens and i close it.. you see the menu behind my gnome shell top panel...
<bandit5432> hasen i dont have a clue about the shadows i dont see where there should be shadows
<bandit5432> open a app and then open the dash and see what that looks like
<TheBuntu> ibut in gnome tweak tool i just truned off let file manager handle desktop and that fixed it
<Stanley00> TheBuntu: ah, that the menu of unity, some kind of global menu, never mind that
<TheBuntu> Stanley00: i uninstalled unity
<hasen> ok, the dash background is blurred .. but it's a static blur
<Stanley00> TheBuntu: hmm, I dont have exp with gnome-shell, just use unity, then sorry :(
<TheBuntu> allready fixed it so it dont matter
<hasen> The unity settings don't seem to be respected: the launcher is set to never hides, but it auto-hides
<hasen> seems like I'm running unity-2d
<bandit5432> i had that problem with cssm a logout and logback in seemed to fix it
<Stanley00> hasen: you can check via drag an icon out of launcher...
<bandit5432> ok that helps ty Stanley00
<hasen> I type 'unity' to a command line and it crashed .. :P
<hasen> lost the window decoration
<hasen> how do I get it back?
<hasen> compiz doesn't run
<Stanley00> hasen: try press ctrl + alt + del to log out
<hasen> gtk-window-decorator isn't doing anything
<hasen> ok, i was hoping there's a way to bring it back without logging out ..
<Stanley00> hasen: then type Ctrl +  Alt + F1 or so, then rerun unity ;)
<hasen> that's how it crashed ..
<hasen> (i typed it into a terminal window)
<hasen> anyway I'm rebooting now
<Stanley00> hasen: that's a good choice ;)
<hasen> hm, can't move icons outside launcher
<bandit5432> looks like the always show the unity launcher does not work if you run anyhting maximized
<hasen> no my unity is falling back to unity-2d
<hasen> I don't get it
<hasen> when I ran it from a live usb, it worked fine
<bandit5432> you cant move the icons form the launcher
<hasen> yes and the workspace switcher is 2d-esque
<bandit5432> i dont see much diffrence between unity 3d and 2d maybe mine is not working either
<sgerbino> hey all, does anyone know if eclipse indigo will make it in 11.10?
<hasen> oooooh
<hasen> wait
<hasen> when I typed unity into the terminal
<micahg> sgerbino: someone is working on it, but it might not happen
<hasen> it fails because plugin 'text' is not loaded ..
<sgerbino> micahg: thanks for the info
<hasen> compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'test' not loaded.
<hasen> ^ text
<Stanley00> sgerbino: but you can manually install it.
<sgerbino> Stanley00: I did, I got it in /opt/eclipse running good now -- just was curious about having it in repo and unity integration possibly
<Stanley00> sgerbino: it still galileo, as I know ;))
<bandit5432> i dont have a clue hasen
<hasen> enabled text plugin, now get 'GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not supported'
<bandit5432> is this a fresh install or and update?
<hasen> upgrade
<bandit5432> hmm some one else is going to have to help you on this one
<bandit5432> i am out of ideas
<hasen> no worries
<hasen> maybe now I will install fglrx again
<hasen> (i have the other ati driver now :P)
<bandit5432> which are the ati ones?
<hasen> there's 2
<hasen> one for 2d
<hasen> one for 3d
<hasen> hmm
<hasen> jokey thinks fglrx is installed ..
<bandit5432> you need the drivers from ati which are the fglrx ones i believe
<bandit5432> hasen could you open a terminal and run glxgears?
<hasen> glxgears works fine
<escott> bandit5432, glxgears is not a good way to test
<escott> use glxinfo instead
<escott> virtually any processor these days can run glxgears above your refresh rate
<bandit5432> oh i thought it would give an error if 3d accelration was not working
<bandit5432> and for me it does at the start same error as glxgears OpenGL Warning: Failed to connect to host. Make sure 3D acceleration is enabled for this VM.
<bandit5432> hasen you dont get an error about no 3d acceleration?
<hasen> bandit: no, and gnome-shell works fine
<bandit5432> so then i would say that unity was working fine as well
<hasen> no
<hasen> when i run it from a terminal I do get an error
<hasen> (I posted it above)
<hasen> gl_arb_vertex_buffer not supported
<hasen> google shows that the proprietry driver sucks
<hasen> someone got that error with it on 11.04
<bandit5432> what card are you using?
<hasen> some radeon
<hasen> system76 laptop
<urlin2u> hasen, you can get sytem76 support on the Ubuntu forums as well from them directly, if needed.
<hasen> hehe, I don't know .. I'm installing a beta version of ubuntu
<bandit5432> hasen try changing the settings in the ati control center
<bandit5432> sudo amdcccle
<hasen> hmm, ok i'll try that
<hasen> didn't know about that command
<hasen> thanks
<bandit5432> and what does the out put of fglrxinfo show?
<hasen> hold on, it's uninstalled right now
<bandit5432> grumbles
<bandit5432> :P
<bandit5432> and yes i know no emots in the chat
<hasen> what? there's a rule for that?
<bandit5432> i need to find answers to my issues
<bandit5432> hasen,  in most of these chaneels there is i assume there is in this one
<hasen> what were they?
<bandit5432> maybe they changed it or i am thinking of a diffrent channel
<bandit5432> any way did you get the drivers installed?
<bandit5432> hasen,  you get the drivers installed?
<hasen> yea
<hasen> amdcccle did nothing useful
<bandit5432> did you restart after you installed the drivers?
<hasen> yea of course
<hasen> ATI mobitility radeon hd 4500 series
<bandit5432> then unity is working now?
<hasen> nope
<bandit5432> whats the error?
<hasen> same
<hasen> gl_arb_vertex_buffer_object not supported
<hasen> must some package missing or something ..
<hasen> because the live usb works fine
<hasen> or maybe I have a package that's conflicting?
<hasen> or some legacy setting that's interfering ...
<bandit5432> i would follow the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<bandit5432> follow them all
<hasen> :)
<hasen> I did
<hasen> I posted this link somewhere above
<hasen> it goes back to the original problem:
<hasen> boot fails with garbles screen
<bandit5432> even after you reinstall all of the listed debs?
<hasen> listed debs?
<bandit5432> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<hasen> i put all these commands in a file and run it from the terminal
<hasen> yea
<hasen> you meant packages, hehe
<bandit5432> well packages = debs
<hasen> I suppose
<hasen> I thought you meant some specific .deb files
<bandit5432> i would just copy and paste each command one at a time
<hasen> as in, you know .. links to deb files to download
<hasen> what? why?
<hasen> that's a waste of time
<bandit5432> then finaly run the last one sudo apt-get install fglrx-modaliases
<hasen> hm, I doubht that one is needed
<bandit5432> it is if you want the drivers to work
<bandit5432> as the instructions say
<bandit5432> If you want desktop effects (compiz or KDE) you'll need the glx module loaded. This will not work even after purging fglrx since a hanging libglx.so file is left around. Both fglrx and xserver-xorg-core provide this file so to replace it with the correct version you'll need to reinstall xserver-xorg-core as well.
<hasen> that's the wrong paragraph
<bandit5432> oh it is
<hasen> that fglrx-modaliases is for when you want to be able to reinstall fglrx
<bandit5432> fglrx are the ati drivers you need!!!
<hasen> fglrx sucks
<bandit5432> then enjoy not having a working 3d unity
<hasen> I already tried it
<bandit5432> the whole point of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<bandit5432> is to purge the dirvers so you can install fglrx and get 3d accel to work
<hasen> and that's what I did ..
<bandit5432> see the post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743380
<bandit5432> you just said you did not reinstall fglrx cause it sucks
<hasen> no no I just said that ..
<hasen> it sucks because it failed after I tried it
<hasen> it failed from before too
<hasen> this guide is NOT for reinstalling fglrx
<hasen> it's for getting rid of it
<bandit5432> <hasen> that fglrx-modaliases is for when you want to be able to reinstall fglrx ... is what you wrote
<hasen> and using the open source driver
<hasen> um yea
<hasen> what I mean is
<hasen> I'm not just being stubborn and hating fglrx
<hasen> it actually doesn't solve the problem
<bandit5432> oh ok
<hasen> it could just be a bug because it's still in beta
<hasen> oh well
<bandit5432> so have you retried running all of the commands from the page posted and then restarting and see if it works now
<hasen> aha
<bandit5432> incuding the last one sudo apt-get install fglrx-modaliases
<hasen> no
<bandit5432> do that and see if it works
<bandit5432> i am going to take a bath and when i get back i hope its working
<bandit5432> does any one know if you can add buttons to nautilus 3.x i see where you can hide some?
<hasen> is there a place that logs what happens when booting? like if anything fails during boot?
<bandit5432> yes
<bandit5432> and i just realized i have not clue where it is in 11.10
<jbicha> bandit5432: no, you can't edit the Nautilus 3 buttons
<bandit5432> its under dash>more apps>installed>logging
<bandit5432> jbicha,  thank you i just found the bug post for it
<bandit5432> seems that gnome has turned into apple :C
<bandit5432> can any one confirm that the logging show logs?
<bandit5432> log viewer that is'
<bandit5432> nvm i see its not like the old one that showed some when you open it
<bandit5432> hasen,  if you use log viewer you need to open the log file to be viewed
<hasen> yea
<hasen> which file though? :)
<bandit5432> what are you looking for if its about the video driver open up Xorg.0.log
<hasen> oh ok
<hasen> path?
<bandit5432> should open up to the correct path if not its /var/log/
<bandit5432>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hasen> ok
<bandit5432> i am sad now
<hasen> aww
<hasen> why?
<hasen> :P
<bandit5432> not with you i am tired of developers deciding just because they dont want something then every one else should not want it either
<hasen> hmm, something weird
<hasen> when i do that fglrx cleaning script
<hasen> it says, while installing packages
<hasen> that x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken
<bandit5432> which line do you get that error on?
<famine> if I have 11.10 alpha installed...is there an apt command to upgrade my entire system to the latest version?
<IdleOne> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<bandit5432> any one running elementary?
<rww> the Ubuntu derivative?
<rww> if so, ask the #elementary channel, we don't support it here
<bandit5432> i think its just a ppa adon
<bandit5432> addon
<bandit5432> cool i been asking for help with ubuntu for 2 days no response ask about elemetary and i get told where to go
<bandit5432> thanks
<bandit5432> hasen, what have you figured out?
<hasen> reading this
<hasen> https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/80
<hasen> final suggestion that worked for this guy was:
<hasen> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri
<hasen> I'll try it
<hasen> bandit5432, what was the thing you're asking about?
<bandit5432> is cool jbicha found the answer for me
<bandit5432> i wanted to know if there was a way to change the icon lay out of nuatulis
<bandit5432> nautilus'
<bandit5432> and there is not per the gnome devs say no and that not being able to change them is by design
<bandit5432> hasen,  you notice that the command that you put in from the github is included in the commands that i wanted you to copy and paste into your tierminal from the ubuntu wiki??
<bandit5432> terminal
<hasen> was it?
<bandit5432> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<hasen> oh ok
<hasen> hehe
<hasen> I thought only the glx one was included
<hasen> didn't check
<hasen> anyway, it didn't work
<bandit5432> did you get all the way to the end of the list of commands and restart?
<bandit5432> should have been 7 commands
<hasen> i copy-pasted the entire thing
<hasen> didn't type it manualy one by one ..
<bandit5432> and then the last one
<bandit5432> sudo apt-get install fglrx-modaliases
<hasen> hmm no
<hasen> hehe
<hasen> but I did run it
<hasen> it didn't do anything
<hasen> in fact it said package has no candidate
<bandit5432> just now it did??
<hasen> well .. not just now ..
<hasen> a while ago
<bandit5432> ok do you want help or not?
<hasen> do you have anything new?
<bandit5432> so far i dont think you have done anything i have suggested
<bandit5432> what new do you want?
<hasen> beleive me i did it all ..
<bandit5432> any one else have any ideas??
<bandit5432> hasen,  i am a little frustrated that you wont rerun the commands from the page i posted
<bandit5432> and that it seems from what you say that you dont have the fglrx drivers installed
<bandit5432> well any way hope you get it working
<liar> jbicha: should gnome-settings-daemon be runned as root?
<jbicha> liar: I don't think so
<lucidfox> Sigh
<lucidfox> A recent update or something broke my games in Wine
<lucidfox> amd64, NVIDIA proprietary driver
<lucidfox> err:d3d_caps:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat.
<lucidfox> Oh whee, it feels so nice to be ignored
<ikonia> no-one is ignoring you
<liar> jbicha: because yesterday when i said it worked on the classic desktop i accidentally invoked gnome-settings-daemon as root. so the conclusion: gnome-settings-daemon invoked as root fixes the themes until i reboot (both on unity and the classic desktop) but if its executed without sudo it does not work
<jbicha> liar: if you run something as root that shouldn't be, it could mess up your file permissions
<jbicha> I haven't messed with gnome-settings-daemon much but you could also try sudo chown -R yourname:yourname ~/.gconf
<jbicha> and sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername ~/.config
<jbicha> but I don't know whether that's your problem or not
<jpds> !gksudo | liar
<ubottu> liar: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<farciarz84> hi, skype process doesn't dock in my taskbar. How to solve this? It is avaiable from unity bar but - it dissapeard. How to brin skye pocess to my screen? I tried to run it from unity but it sais another process is running
<farciarz84> How to bring gui process back to my screen when it disappeard from unity-dock?
<jpds> farciarz84: It probably died.
<elky> farciarz84, all my icons are invisible for some reason too. can you alt-tab between windows?
<farciarz84> elky: no
<farciarz84> antoher hangs with ubuntu 11.10 :/ display manager really sucks. I have 2 monitors and trying to turn on he second - dimmed both screens. Nothing can be done -restart.
<farciarz84> about dock and unity - process didn't died. Trying to run skype it says - antother process is running.
<farciarz84> I don't like skype didn't dock in task-bar. Can't see now the events. And skype rendomly being out of unity forcing me to pkill -9 skype and running it once again.
<binni> when I record in audacity or skype I just get noise, don't think it happened in ubuntu 11.04, I'm running xubuntu 11.10 beta 2.
<binni> not sure about the exact name of the mic but it's on a logitech hd 720p webcam
<HyperJapan> Hey guys
<HyperJapan>  If I were to install Kubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 right now, when the final or another beta comes round, do I need to do a fresh install or update-manager -d, or can I just run normal updates to bring me to the latest release?
<binni> HyperJapan: I asked this question earlier today, some guy said that if nothing brakes it's the same install.
<HyperJapan> binni: Ah right, thanks
<binni> okay so I managed to get audio recording working in audacity by changing input device from default: Mic: 0 to USB Device 0x46d:0x81b: USB Audio (hw:1,0): Mic: 1, so I guess I need to do the same for skype, going to see if I find any configuration for that.
<binni> skype says: Microphone: PulseAudio server (local), okay.. so how do I change the mic of whatever that refers to?
<liar> is there a way to get the unity panel to always display the close, minimize... buttons?
<nmvictor> I am trying to install gnome-shell extensions with instructions from http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Manually_Install_Gnome_3_Extensions but i cant see them after logging out and back in, besides, the ALT+F2 then r, step to restart gnome-shell is not working. Nothing shows up when i ALT+F2, I am using Gnome-shell v3.1.92 in oneiric.
<nmvictor> any help? ^
<Stanley00> liar: what's it for?
<cjohnston> I have adobe-flashplugin installed on my system from the partner repo, however I'm still unable to play flash on websites using chromium.. Any ideas?
<htorque> has anyone heard of any rumors about the "P" codename yet? :)
<Stanley00> htorque: nope, "O" is still beta now, so "P" is very far from here :))
<htorque> thing is - it's not so very far from here. natty has been announced in early august. :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> I see a major desktop update for kde just came down from the repos . Wonder if it'll fix my kwin issues
<M0hi> cjohnston: I have heard from many people that in chromium, that issue was existing. But was before a month. Not sure about now
<cjohnston> I don't have trouble on my laptop which is also running +1 M0hi
<M0hi> that is quite strange. you have multiarch enabled in both the machines right?
<cjohnston> dunno
<M0hi> You installed the beta version or is the desktop a version before alpha 3 ?
<M0hi> From Alpha 3, multiarch is enabled by default
<cjohnston> b2 on the desktop, the laptop was installed at a2 and upgraded
<M0hi> err also the bug my friends were talking about was in Opera and not in Chromium. Sorry for the wrong update.
<M0hi> cjohnston: try flashplugin64
<cjohnston> M0hi: I'm not seeing that in my repos.. when searching
<cjohnston> for some reason, which I'm trying to figure out now, I have two different lists when search adobe on the two machines
<M0hi> ah!
<cjohnston> I'm quite confused...
<cjohnston> I'm not seeing any differences
<cjohnston> M0hi: on my laptop, I have flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-downloader installed.. they arent available on the desktop
<M0hi> cjohnston: repositories are the same?
<cjohnston> afaict
<iceroot> cjohnston: apt-get update? have you created a diff of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<cjohnston> I just went through it line by line.. yes, ive done apt-get update
<cjohnston> not sure what i did.. but its finally there
<cjohnston> thanks iceroot and M0hi
<M0hi> cjohnston: hope your issue got solved :) visit UBT sometimes dude. I am not seeing you there recently
<cjohnston> M0hi: I left BT a few years ago.
<M0hi> But we are still open ;]
<M0hi> s/with open hands
<cjohnston> ;-)
<M0hi> cjohnston: not fair :P
<cjohnston> I waited for three minutes for a response
<cjohnston> lol
<M0hi> I was afk
<M0hi> :P
<M0hi> K time to leave. cya soon
<M0hi> bye o/
<liar> Stanley00: it's annoying that those things disappear
<liar> Stanley00: i've looked the source up and it is not configurable by default as it seems
<liar> so i just modified it :)
<Stanley00> liar: at last, you have to move mouse there to close your app, so hide it for title is not a bad choice, I think
<sagaci> are daily images for oneiric not being generated any more?
<knightstalker> sagaci:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ ?
<sagaci> eh, must have just been update in the past few hours... this afternoon I was seeing 9/21.1
<drapedup> does wine support DX11?
<iceroot> drapedup: #winehq
<drapedup> iceroot: thanks pal
<liar> Stanley00: but if the windows is not maximized the buttons are not shown in the top
<liar> this is what annoys me
<liar> s/annoys/annoyed/g
<Stanley00> liar: are you sure? it just the menu, close button is at the window, as I seeing here
<liar> Stanley00: i just feel better if the menu bar and the buttons are in the same place
<Stanley00> liar: I remember I hear some thing like "If you want the menu, mouse your mouse to top-left", just make new habit ;)
<liar> the menu isn't the problem. its just annoying that the buttons aren't in the top when the window is not maximized
<Stanley00> liar: ah, I understand now...
<Tronic> After updating to 11.10 my network started to disconnect about once a day. The interface still has an IP but communication won't work for some reason until after I restart dhclient.
<ikonia> why are peopel using beta software and surprised that it's not working
<ikonia> Tronic: what are you using to configure your network card
<Tronic> /etc/network/interfaces. networking restart has the same effect (fixing the connection).
<ikonia> Tronic: can you pastebin it please ?
<iceroot> Tronic: is ip based communication also not working? or only FQDN-based?
<Tronic> I'm running a rather complex vlan + bridge setup but had no issues with on 11.04.
<ikonia> Tronic: have you tried removing the entry from interface file and using the gnome-network-manager tool to configure it
<Tronic> http://pastebin.com/nq6H4ezL
<BluesKaj> i have odd flash problem ...flvs play ok on the desktop, but flash webcontent has no audio
<Tronic> The post-up command also stopped working after upgrading to 11.10. Now I have to setup NAT manually every time networking is restarted.
<ikonia> Tronic: which interface is not coming up
<ikonia> BluesKaj: someone had an issue with an kde update yesterday, they purged the flash package and re-install and it worked, something had been overwritten in the kde update, is that possibly the same issue you are seeing
<Tronic> ikonia: All interfaces come up as they should, and communications work for about 24 hours. After that all interfaces still are up but I won't get ping/tracepath responses from anywhere.
<ikonia> Tronic: do the interfaces still have ip addresses ?
<Tronic> *anywhere on the internet (interface br200)
<Tronic> Haven't checked the routing table in this faulty state yet, I guess that would be the next thing to do once it breaks tomorrow.
<ikonia> I'd advise looking at a.) the cards do they all have interfaces still b.) the routing c.) the lease file on the dhcp server d.) the syslog on the client
<Tronic> ikonia: Yes, br200 still has the proper IP. After restarting networking it still has the same IP.
<ikonia> Tronic: what about the virtual interfaces
<BluesKaj> ikonia, I doubt it ...our internet was down yesterday for 14 hrs due to an accident  of some kind , so I didn'y get the update til today , and this web flash problem has been around since I installed a new m-audio sound card
<ikonia> BluesKaj: ah ha,
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I did say I was interested as to how you got on with that card, the Linux support used to be terrible, I'm wondering if this is still the issue with those cards
<Tronic> ikonia: No IPs on them.
<ikonia> Tronic: is that what you are exepecting ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: this is a poor test, but if you remove the card, does it come to life ?
<Tronic> Yes, communication happens via br200.
<ikonia> Tronic: so routing table and the syslog are your friends when it fails next time
<Tronic> A wild guess is that STP on br102 is doing something funny because I have a couple of routers there.
<BluesKaj> I love the sound quality . The card works well with drafon player (guess it uses phonon directly like amarok) , but vlc has to be used for didgital passthru for movir audio tracks like DD and DTS ...overall it works quite well if use file associations for different players , buty it would be nice if VLC could play everything
<BluesKaj> scuse the spelling errors :)
<Tronic> ... but br102 and br100 stay functional, haven't had issues with them. Too bad that I didn't figure out to check the routing table previously.
<Tronic> Nothing interesting on syslog.
<BluesKaj> ikonia, does what come to life ?  I've set the card driver as default in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as per some tutorials I found ...the only problem i have is web flash audio
<ikonia> BluesKaj: sorry, I meant if you remove the card does the problem go away when played through the default sound device
<BluesKaj> yes , ikonia , but I bought this card for sound qulaity which the onboard lacks in spades
<ikonia> BluesKaj: totally get that, I was just wondering the card was actually the issue with flash.
<bjsnider> if you open the sound menu and check the applications tab when flash is playing something does it show that flash is playing audio?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, oddly enough it plays flv files ok on the desktop with dragonplayer
<ikonia> BluesKaj: so it,s just flash or through vlc
<BluesKaj> ikonia, it's just flash web audio content that I can't find a work around
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I wonder what the difference is in flash calling the sound card
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, see question above
<BluesKaj> if i "wget" downloadable flv files the audio is fine when played back with dragonplayer, bjsnider
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, sound menu ?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, i have youtube running a video , the page source/media tab," type" shows no audio just "images, icons  and backgorund""
<BluesKaj> well, I'm gonna purge flash , and reinstall..doybt if it'll help ,but what the heck
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, you should be able to bring up the sound menu using the volume control button
<bjsnider> i am assuming you're using kde
<bjsnider> it may look something like this: http://media.photobucket.com/image/kde%20sound%20menu/imageuser/PulseAudio_-_Volume_Control.jpg
<bjsnider> although i am not a kde user
<bjsnider> jbicha, you're using gnome-shell right?
<jbicha> bjsnider: yes some of the time & Unity some of the time
<bjsnider> is xchat-gnome able to send notifications in gnome-shell? it's not working here
<jbicha> bjsnider: I use irssi these days, but it looks like Oneiric has an older xchat-gnome
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, i
<BluesKaj> m using s/pdif out ,
<gnomefreak> does this fix the screensaver bug? 3.2.0-0ubuntu1
<BluesKaj> to an audio receiever digital input ...so the vol ctrl is maxed ar all times
 * BluesKaj curses his bifocals
<blqqq> hello, I have a problem with Realtek RTL8111/8168B NIC - the Internet is very slow. I tried to disable ipv6 and to install latest Realtek driver but it didn help. On win 7 there is no such problem with same settings. in #ubuntu told me that is a good idea to swich to Oneiric. So, can samebody tell me if that will solve the problem?
<blqqq> there is a bug report here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/839393
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 839393 in linux (Ubuntu) "Network problem with the driver r8169" [Medium,Fix released]
<blqqq> can somebody help?
<l33_> hey
<carli2> hi
<carli2> the network manager in oneiric is not working
<carli2> i want to share my internet connection
<carli2> but when i open a cable network, the nm-applet connects, disconnects, connects, disconnects
<carli2> the whole time
<carli2> link-local is working. but link-local dosent have nat
<carli2> what can i do?
<carli2> the option "gemeinsam mit anderen rechnern" is not working
<nmvictor> what is the variable ${XDG_CONFIG_HOME} set to in oneiric?
<carli2> anyone here to help?
<trism> nmvictor: should be unset by default, so it should default to $HOME/.config
<nmvictor> trism: thanks
<nmvictor> how come i am installing gnome-shell extensions and they are not working despite updating the metadata info to match my current gnome version/
<nmvictor> ?
<carli2> are there changes in the network manager?
<nmvictor> what sort of changes?
<nmvictor> carli2: ^
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, you're using spdif out for everything?
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmm - is it possible to install the sun java jre in 11.10 ?  I'm only seeing openjdk ( even with the partner repo )
<carli2> nmvictor: "gemeinsam mit anderen rechnern" is not working. it works with older versions of ubuntu
<nmvictor> i dont understand "gemeinsam mit anderen rechnern", i only know english
<carli2> and why is everything localized...
<carli2> it means "together with other computers" and is a network option
<pythonsnake> Hello. I am using Oneiric, but during the upgrade Natty-Oneiric (do-release-upgrade -d ), after packages download, I had a network problem so no Internet. flashplugin download failed. Today, I retried to update (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade) but I get the following error: http://pastie.org/private/qx4zgaznikhhnjsmouacaa. Sorry if my english is bad, it's not my native language.
<pythonsnake> Anyone have got any ideas of what's going on ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: do not cross post
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you are asking for help in #kubuntu-devel -
<pythonsnake> I am not.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you ARE
<ikonia> pythonsnake: do not lie
<pythonsnake> :S
<bjsnider> jbicha, yes, notifications work with the latest xchat-gnome in debian
<l33_> c u later
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, the only outputs i have atm are spdif out and in , that's all I really need.
<jbicha> bjsnider: do notifications work with the Oneiric version in Unity?
<cjohnston> I'm getting a message upon booting that says: "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitrs. none of the selected modes were compatible with the possible modes: trying modes for CRTC 351"   any idea what's up with this? all of my icons and such are screwed up too.
<benoliver999> Hey - how stable would you say 11.10 is right now, for day to day use?
<ikonia> benoliver999: not
<ikonia> benoliver999: it will be ready for day to day use when it's released
<benoliver999> OK, thanks.
<benoliver999> I can wait.
<Lasers_> Hello. Could somebody paste the results of 'tasksel --list-tasks'  Please?  Thank you.
<oskar-> hi, i have upgraded to oneiric. how can i reset the style of the window decorations?
<Lasers_> oskar-: Could you please paste the results of this command 'tasksel --list-tasks' ?
<bjsnider> jbicha, i guess that's the only issue that matters, but i don't use unity. since there's a plugin for it that's separate from the notification plugin, i'd say it works
<oskar-> Lasers_, http://pastebin.com/isb2ARRz
<Lasers_> oskar-: Thank you. (You were the only one active in this channel.) Now I can try Oneiric!
<oskar-> ;)
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, you are connecting to an external dac i suppose. is it able to recognize non dts/dd sound, like an mp3 or something?
<thiebaude> 11.10 is stable for me :)
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, exactly . an audio receiver ..this pc is our media-server .
<thiebaude> hi BluesKaj
<hasenj> why is google removed from the firefox search box?
<bbya> I am trying to install HP LaserJet 2010 drivers in 11.10 beta2, but the HP Printer Driver Plug-in Installation utility says "error: Plug-in file does not match its digital signature. File may have been corrupted or altered. Error code:2" and just stops. What can I do?
<BluesKaj> hasenj, there should be a FF update today that fixes the problem
<hasenj> BluesKaj, cool thanks
<hasenj> I thought it was on purpose ..
<Saamm> After updating to latest unity 4.18, I cannot restore windows from unity launcher when I click on their icon...
<BluesKaj> hasenj, yeah , I lost it yesterday , but i have it back after a FF update
<hasenj> I'm doing an update now
<hasenj> there's also a kernel update
<hasenj> I hope it fixes my radeon problem .. but who knows
<hasenj> anyway
<hasenj> if I want to report a problem with the radeon open source drivers ..
<hasenj> where should I go?
<genii-around> bbya: https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/171380
<jbicha> hasenj: run ubuntu-bug and choose Display
<hasenj> jbicha, ok, but I don't have all the details and stuff, maybe it's better to have a discussion or something like that. I also want to see if other people reported anything like this, maybe it's a known issue
<jbicha> hasenj: look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati then but if you want to report a bug ubuntu-bug will add the extra data to your bug report
<hasenj> jbicha, thanks
<hasenj> gotta restart now
<bandit5432> does unity3d even work with the opensource drivers?
<rww> depends on your card
<bandit5432> i wish i had the 2.5 hours back from last night trying to help hansenj with his drivers
<bbya> genii-around, thanks. I'll try that.
<Saamm> anyone else having problem in restoring windows from unity launcher after updating to latest unity 4.18?
<bandit5432> bug post on that i believe
<hasenj> This seems to be the same bug I'm having: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/840140
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 840140 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "Graphical corruption then black screen using an ATI Radeon 6790 card on boot" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bandit5432> Saamm, is this the problem you are having https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/850467
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 850467 in unity (Ubuntu) "[oneiric] Clicking the maximize/restore button for the dash window loses the keyboard focus" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bbya> Saamm, i am new to unity, and clicking on the icons on the unity launcher does not toggle the maximize minimize action. Is that a bug?
<bandit5432> looks like there might be a fix for the unity bug on the 29
<bandit5432> see https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/4.20.0
<bbya> genii-around, it worked!! :D ...Thanks a lot! Thank you.
<genii-around> bbya: You're welcome.
<Saamm> bandit5432, hi, this is a different bug...After minimizing a window, I cannot restore it on desktop by clicking on its icon on unity launcher
<Saamm> bandit5432, the only way is to kill it and relaunch
<bbya> Saamm, I have the same problem.
<IdleOne> try alt-tab and see if that restores the window
<ThomasBerends> Hi, how can I get Gnome 2 (classic desktop) @ Oneiric?
<IdleOne> !notunity
<ubottu> To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<bbya> IdleOne, alt-tab restores the window... but every once in a while, the restored window doesn't respond to mouse clicks.
<ThomasBerends> IdleOne: Both aren't the original Gnome 2 :(
<IdleOne> ThomasBerends: correct.
<bandit5432> ThomasBerends,  you can install gnome and use fallback mode
<IdleOne> gnome2 is dead/dying.
<Saamm> bbya, yeah this is regression...everything was fine earlier
<bbya> Saamm, how do I check my unity version?
<bandit5432> ThomasBerends,  fallback mode is as close as you will get unless you move to xcfe
<bbya> Saamm, I have unity 4.16.0
<bandit5432> ThomasBerends, also to change things on the gnome panels now you have to hold down the alt key and click
<bbya> Saamm, oh... I'll update and see if the problem persists
<bandit5432> ThomasBerends,  see this link http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<ThomasBerends> bandit5432 Hmm. then I choose for Unity.. waiting for Elementary Luna ;p
<ThomasBerends> bandit5432 that didn't work..
<bandit5432> ThomasBerends, i am in the same boat and not a happy camper
<bandit5432> ThomasBerends,  working now on setting up everything with gnome3 under fallback mode and seeing if i can get close to gnome2 look and feal
<ThomasBerends> bandit5432 Hard times.. also waiting for Elementary ?
<Saamm> bbya, ok
<bandit5432> ThomasBerends, dont know i installed the elementary ppa and tried marlin which i like just waiting right now
<bbya> (btw, when I press ctrl+alt+D, all windows gets minimized except the Google Chrome 14 window.)
<ThomasBerends> bandit5432 nice, you should check also: Scratch & Beatbox
<ThomasBerends> text editor & music player
<bandit5432> ThomasBerends,  i use leafpad from xcfe already i really like it as a text editor have been using it for 2 years now
<bandit5432> will look into beatbox
<bandit5432> ThomasBerends,  if you are a heavy nautilus user the new version is nothing like the old and you cannot change the icon in the toolbar unless you want to remove one of them
<ThomasBerends> bandit-away i just want marlin (a)
<bandit-away> ThomasBerends,  install it from the ppa it seems to work ok
<ThomasBerends> bandit-away: first re-installing oneiric.. already messed it up :')
<bandit-away> ThomasBerends,  i am only running it in a vm for now
<bandit-away> ThomasBerends,  you probably already know how to install it but if not http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/elementary-file-browser-marlin-is-now.html
<bandit-away> and now i am really away
<bbya> Earlier I tried grabbing the screenshot of the active window using Alt+Printscreen, and it grabbed some portion outside the window (the shadow part)... this is how it looked http://i.imgur.com/04Znx.png ...is there a fix for this?
<ThomasBerends> bandit-away: thanks, always handy (:
<hasenj> um, in the bug reporting tool, it says: InstallationMedia: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS "Lucid Lynx"
<hasenj> what is that all about?
<hasenj> That's just the OS that came by default with the machine
<charlie-tca> Usually means you originally installed 10.04 and upgraded
<hasenj> hm, ok
<hasenj> I'm upgrading from 11.04 though
<hasenj> I hope this doesn't cause misunderstandings ..
<charlie-tca> It won't
<charlie-tca> Bug people and developers are very good at reading the reports, and the only way to Oneiric is upgrade from 11.04 or fresh installation
<Tronic> Okay, network disconnect happened again. Nothing strange with routes but the default gateway would not answer to ping.
<bbya> *I meant fix for the screenshot bug, and not the upgrade stuff _in_ the screenshot... Unintended pun :P
<charlie-tca> bbya: the shadow is part of the window
<bbya> charlie-tca, but it makes the screenshot look "ugly".
<charlie-tca> sorry
<bbya> charlie-tca, this didn't happen in 10.04
<charlie-tca> it is still part of the window, so a screenshot of the window will include the shadow
<charlie-tca> It did not happen in 10.04 because the windows did not shadows
<ErickMoreno> Hi everyone
<bbya> charlie-tca, but it surely is not a feature, is it?
<ErickMoreno> someone noticed where we can adjust Unity settings in 11.10?
<charlie-tca> I don't know of any way to turn them off to take a screenshot
<ErickMoreno> compizconfig-settings-manager is installed but I can't run
<ErickMoreno> or I did't found a way to run it
<charlie-tca> ErickMoreno: it runs for me by opening a terminal and typing    ccsm
<ErickMoreno> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<ErickMoreno> why it is not under system config?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<ErickMoreno> thank you anyway :)
<hasenj> where can I find logs from this channel for yesterday?
<genii-around> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<hasenj> genii-around, thanks!
<hasenj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/859934
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 859934 in xorg (Ubuntu) "screen corruption and system freeze during boot" [Undecided,New]
<CyON> hai guys !! I have a ubuntu 11.10  installed on , one of my partition and now I want to install xp on my other partition..any one can help me !!
<ikonia> CyON: what's stopping you installing XP ?
<CyON> I need to install some softwares thats only work in windows
<h00k> !dualboot | CyON
<ubottu> CyON: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CyON> Thank guys I will check it out !!
<ahel> error log from wubi : paste.ubuntu.com/697454/
<CyON> hook : if I go for dualboot what about the boot mbr i will add new entry to grub ?
<h00k> CyON: that's covered in that wiki, /Dualboot/Windows.  You'll have to recover the MBR from a live CD after you install Windows. Windows will take over the MBR on install.
<h00k> CyON: also, note the 00s in h00k are zeroes, otherwise I don't get a hilight
<IdleOne> h00k: has long fingers and when he chose his nick he meant to type hook.
<ahel> error log from wubi : http://paste.ubuntu.com/697454/
<ahel> any hints
<ahel> about what should i do to install kubuntu?
<ahel> i was trying to setup beta2 from cd mounted with alcohol (daily built iso)
<jetsaredim> is there a way to cut down the number of workspaces?
<jetsaredim> is that more a gnome question or ubuntu specific
<jetsaredim> i can never tell if something is specific to ubuntu or not
<Tophan> jetsaredim: install gnome3
<Tophan> :)
<jetsaredim> does anyone even have a clue as to what i'm talking about?
<jetsaredim> well - i thought gnome 3 wasn't totally supported
<jetsaredim> last i heard it could cause your computer to implode
<Tophan> oh, we are on ubuntu+1
<Tophan> yeah, I use 11.10
<Tophan> and I use gnome3
<Tophan> it works great
<jetsaredim> for realz?
<rww> GNOME 3 is supported on oneiric. GNOME 3 is not supported on 11.04.
<rww> oneiric in fact uses GNOME 3 with Unity by default
<jetsaredim> ah - maybe that's what i was thinking
<jetsaredim> ic
<Fen-> i like gnome3
<Fen-> :>
<jetsaredim> does it make that much of a difference?
<Tophan> yes!
<jetsaredim> i mean - i could take or leave the unity crap
<jetsaredim> doesn't bother me but i'm not terribly fond of it
<Mamarok> I have a very strange problem:
<jetsaredim> re gnome3 - do i need to sign away my firstborn or something or is there a guide?
<Tophan> jetsaredim: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Tophan> thats it
<jetsaredim> o - for realz?
<ikonia> Mamarok: now I'm interested
<Tophan> log out
<jetsaredim> and then it just shows up in the login menu?
<h00k> jetsaredim: Gnome 3 is already in use by Oneiric by default.
<Tophan> change session
<Tophan> log in
<Tophan> I'm in love with gnome3
<jetsaredim> what are the other differences besides no stupid unity bar?
<Mamarok> on every apt-get update run the packages install, then it goes to Setting up friendly-recovery and stays there for ages, the starts grub.cfg and that takes about 20 hours to complete
<Tophan> gnome3.com
<Tophan> and try for yourself
<Tophan> you will see
<Tophan> unity stays
<Tophan> you can choose unity or gnome-shell at login
<Mamarok> new laptop, dual boot installation, everything worked fine until about 3-4 days back
<Mamarok> ikonia: ^
<jetsaredim> Tophan: is this what fedora uses?
<Tophan> idk
<ikonia> Mamarok: what happened ?
<jetsaredim> i had installed that in a vm and thought it crap
<jetsaredim> maybe this is slightly different
<ikonia> Mamarok: what is friendly-recovery ?
<h00k> jetsaredim: let me clarify. Gnome3 is in use by default. Gnome-shell is what Tophan is referring to, which is *still* gnome3, just uses gnome-shell and not unity.
<Mamarok> ikonia: well, that I really don?t know, I didn't install or remove anything, just updates
<jetsaredim> right
<rww> !notunity
<ubottu> To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<wenexx> hey
<Mamarok> ikonia: apparently a package that allows easier recovery for a system, but I have never recovered anything here
<bilygates> hey guys, any idea why compiz doesn't work in gnome fallback mode on startup? it works after "compiz --replace" in a terminal, though.
<jetsaredim> so gnome-panel might be what i'm after
<ikonia> Mamarok: sounds a mess,
<jetsaredim> interesting
<jetsaredim> i just don't want to divert too far from the main install
<ikonia> Mamarok: I wonder if it failed to setup on install, so is trying to do that now
<Mamarok> ikonia: well, I let it run through once over night, and it again does the same thing over and over again
<ikonia> Mamarok: ok, so that theory is out the window
<rww> !notunity =~ s/^/Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the Unity shell by default. /
<ubottu> I know nothing about notunity yet, rww
<rww> !notunity-#ubuntu+1 =~ s/^/Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the Unity shell by default. /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Mamarok> it seems to rewrite the grub menu in a loop, but that menu is the same since the start with beta1
<rww> !notunity-#ubuntu+1 s/Unity/!Unity/
<rww> !notunity-#ubuntu+1 =~ s/Unity/!Unity/
 * rww goes to eat food before he breaks something
<h00k> !notunity
<ubottu> notunity is Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. <reply> To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<rww> what.
<rww> freaking bot
<h00k> O.O
<h00k> shoud not...
<rww> makes sense, is ridiculous anyway
<wenexx> hey there! who likes to hear some critic to oneiric or where can I post some
<rww> !notunity-#ubuntu+1 =~ s/.*<reply>/<reply> Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<Tophan> go eat
<ikonia> wenexx: make a blog up
<h00k> now it's fixed.
<rww> h00k: Encyclopedia treats <reply> as part of the factoid for regex, apparently >.>
<Pici> I thought I fixed that already.
<h00k> rww: that's funny
<wenexx> what? a blog? you are kidding me! I don't have enough problems with oneiric to fill a page
<Pici> wenexx: Have you considered filing bugs?
<charlie-tca> Then write one about how good it is!
<Tophan> ^
<ikonia> wenexx: bascially, if you have a bug log it, if not, it's not worth listening to you moan
<ahel> any hints for my log?
<wenexx> its just the new unity dash. the light style is nice but if i have a light background, the font/writing is not readable
<wenexx> I thinks thats no bug
<Mamarok> ikonia: I will try removing that package I guess it is incompatible with grub
<ikonia> Mamarok: not a bad idea, just a sad / harsh move
<Mamarok> no idea where that comes from though, I don't remember having installed it
<wenexx> so who can I tell this, even I think a lot of people did it before...
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<wenexx> evening
<antibody> hi lightdm and gdm just can't work after login here's my pastebin
<antibody> http://pastebin.com/TrgLGTGE
<antibody> can someone help me?
<ahel> wubi try to download the iso even if it's mounted by power iso!
<ahel> what should i do?
<zonkers> where can i find xulrunner 1.9.2 for oneric?
<hasen> I'm not logged in from a live usb
<hasen> works fine on my laptop
<hasen> unity 3d and all that
<hasen> but .. the system on the laptop itself fails on booting
<hasen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/859934
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 859934 in xorg (Ubuntu) "screen corruption and system freeze during boot" [Undecided,New]
<hasen> before booting from usb, I let the system boot such that it fails
<hasen> then booted from the live-usb
<hasen> so that the logs stay intact ..
<hasen> though .. I don't which log files are relevant ..
<jbicha> zonkers: you need to use firefox-dev
<zonkers> thanks
<jbicha> because xulrunner 1.9.2 corresponds with firefox-3.6 which we don't ship in Ubuntu 11.04+
<zonkers> would be nice for a couch db 1.1.0 package
<wenexx> ok isee my question was too hard ;-) see you tomorow good night and all teh best
<zonkers> do you think this will make oneric  Bug #817656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 817656 in couchdb (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[FFE] Please merge couchdb 1.1.0-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817656
<Koheleth> +1 is great, thanks sending back all the reports I can :) thanks for a great product
<Koheleth> not asking for admin pasword at times tho, is that normal and in hand?
<jbicha> Koheleth: probably
<Koheleth> been like it since the last 3 major updates
<Koheleth> cant report it as it does not come up as a problem
<jbicha> Koheleth: sudo remembers that you've authenticated as admin for several minutes, if you want to force it to forget run sudo -k
<Koheleth> irc needs fixing tho
<Koheleth> jbicha: ty, maybe thats why
<Koheleth> jbicha: remembering the session on Bunt has never worked that well
<Koheleth> must be difficult
<Koheleth> btw, will you please make icons smaller as default
<Koheleth> I know I can change it unity in compiz area but it crashes and I need to reboot
<Koheleth> is there a ubuntu ethics room somewhere?
<FernandoMiguel> not that I think off
<FernandoMiguel> there #ubuntu-ops
<Koheleth> yeah she is on ubuntu-women
<Koheleth> Google is ok at times
<Koheleth> watch the full wrath come lol
<ikonia> Koheleth: do you have an ubuntu+1 issue to disucss or brag about trolling ?
<FernandoMiguel> oh and #ubuntu-council
<Koheleth> trolling?
<rww> FernandoMiguel: perhaps you mean #ubuntu-irc-council?
<ikonia> Koheleth: keep to 11.10 disucssion in this channel only, please.
<FernandoMiguel> rww: maybe
<Koheleth> here we go, get it off your chest love
<ikonia> Koheleth: please just keep to the topic.
<Koheleth> you stop too eh
 * FernandoMiguel headdesk
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, you up for testing some cd burning?
<bjsnider> ripping i mean, not burning
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: no
<FernandoMiguel> no cd drive
<bjsnider> i can see how that would be a problem, yes
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: :)
<bp0> in beta2 + virtualbox, switching to virtual terminal (host+f1) and text mode is unusable
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-27
<bp0> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-Ubuntu_11.10_beta1__Running__-_Oracle_VM_VirtualBox-SoeyYeae.png
<Tronic> I think my problem was that I had chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf, causing /sbin/dhclient-script to hang waiting for resolv.conf to be writable.
<Tronic> For some reason this hadn't been a problem before.
<DeviceZer0> should i be using apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade if im running 11.10 beta2?
<DeviceZer0> apt says some packages are kept back when using upgrade
<DeviceZer0> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Tronic> DeviceZer0: I prefer aptitude as it does better job at automatically handling conflicts.
<Tronic> For upgrading between releases, the link ubottu gave.
<DeviceZer0> well i didnt know if i should not upgrade the packages that are held back by just "upgrade" or if its safe to "dist-upgrade"
<Tronic> aptitude safe-upgrade will do the right thing.
<DeviceZer0> ah ok. Ill see about installing aptitude...i used it for a long time...but recently been trying to use plain apt....
<DeviceZer0> thanks :)
<Tronic> DeviceZer0: apt-get dist-upgrade should be quite fine too.
<Tronic> It is normal for something to be held back, especially if using betas or third party repos.
<DeviceZer0> yea
<DeviceZer0> gotta reboot! thanks again :)
<dtigue> i am having an issue with network manager not remembering any of my wireless keys
<dtigue> is there a file i can add them to in plain text?
<Stanley00> dtigue: add in Password and keys, but I remember that is done by default, and automatically
<Stanley00> dtigue: oops, wrong, never mind that. sorry.
<segol> Whats the state of the i845 GPU driver in 11.10? Still sadistically crash happy?
<bjsnider> segol, you could test it in a livecd environment
<sgerbino> anyone know of any issues with ikea(shrew soft) IPsec VPN, seems broken in oneiric
<bjsnider> sgerbino, if it seems broken submit a bug
<sgerbino> where do i do that
<sgerbino> launchpad somewhere right
<bjsnider> go to the console and type ubuntu-bug packagename
<sgerbino> nifty :]
<sgerbino> thanks
<melik> anyone here successfully set up catalyst drivers on ubuntu+1
<bjsnider> yes, that supposedly works
<melik> did you personally do it?
<bjsnider> no, i don't use amd/ati hardware
<melik> unity fails on me :(
<bjsnider> check .xsession-errors
<melik> Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x3600011 (unity-2d-p) Window manager warning: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.
<bjsnider> randomly picking messages and pasting them in here wasn't what i had in mind
<bjsnider> also dmesg may have some info
<jetsaredim> have there been any reports of issues with avi playback?
<jetsaredim> via totem i mean
<DeviceZer0> anyone else having issues with eclipse under 11.10?
<DeviceZer0> bah...i installed eclipse but i cant get it working with my android stuff and the egit plugin.
<DeviceZer0> cannot figure out whats wrong
<DeviceZer0> :(
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't seem to be able to change the volume with the volume control. No devices listed under the hardware tab of the sound settings either. lsmod shows that my sound modules are there, and I get sound from my media players, just no control with the pulse applet.
<Seven_Six_Two> is this maybe because there is no more padevchooser?
<Seven_Six_Two> It was supposed to be superseded by pavucontrol or something like that, but I don't see how it can be
<Seven_Six_Two> hah! and I have 2 ethernet cards, but my notification panel shows the "not connected to wireless" icon. hah.
<Seven_Six_Two> pavucontrol says that connection to PulseAudio failed. Automatic retry in 5s.
<len> What is the recommened way to set your screen  dot pitch these days?  I used to get the correct dpi by entering in the correct DisplaySize dimensions in xorg.conf.  Ubuntu no longer uses an xorg.conf file by default.  You're supposed to be able to generate one with by running Xorg -configue for a terminal after killing kdm or gdm.  I tried that, but it errored out with "number of screens does  not match number of detected device" error.
<len> I also tried creating a 10-monitor.conf file under /usr/share/X11\xorg.conf with the DisplaySize monitor parameters, but that didn't get the dpi set either.
<len> This netbook has a 136dpi, so I sure don't want to run it at the default 96 dpi
<len> If ubuntu hates the xorg file, fine, but there should be an easy way do do everything you used to do by modifying xorg.conf.  Believe it or not, not everything can be autodetected!
<len> I tried that but it doesn't work.  I <cntrl F1> to a terminal, kill kdm, run sudo Xorg -configure, and it tries to generate a xorg.conf but errors out with a message "number of screens does  not match number of detected device"
<len> It's just a netbook with it's built in screen, not connected to any other monitor.
<len> I think this is some kind of bug everyone gets now in the buntus when they try to generate the xorg file ubuntu seems to loth so much for some reason.
<len> I think it is insane to think that everything can, or ever will be detected properly with all the correct parameters.
<len> This is a case where trying to "make things easier" by depreciating xorg.conf makes things way more complicated.
<KNUBBIG> Hey guys, how can I add a proxy in 11.10 for apt/bash? export http_proxy in my .bashrc doesn't seem to work.
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> is firefox ever going to have window gadgets that are consistent with the gtk ones?
<KNUBBIG> oh okay as is ofc have to sudo apt-get update, I also have to add it to my root's .bashrc
<KNUBBIG> now I'm getting some 'bad requests' for apt-get dist-upgrade ... that sucks
<jMCg> KNUBBIG: try changing y our mirror.
<KNUBBIG> jMCg: I just hit the upgrade several times and then all packages would be fetched
<KNUBBIG> and sudo apt-get update doesn't work, I have to sudo su and then apt-get update
<KNUBBIG> ohmy
<jMCg> O_o
<jMCg> how so?
<cousin_luigi> is firefox ever going to have window gadgets that are consistent with the gtk ones?
<jMCg> I'm having trouble with pulse audio --- or rather, with sound in general; While aplay -l recognizes my sound card: http://sprunge.us/FgCQ -- as the system has all the right modules loaded: http://sprunge.us/iOdD see also lshw --sound http://sprunge.us/MHIV
<jMCg> And yet: all that pulse recognizes is "Dummy Output" and "auto_null" -- but even aplay doesn't actually produce a single beep.
<DrGamut> Is there a shortcut to Ubuntu Software Center somewhere in 11.10 or is it expected to be called from clicking program links in the Dash
<gnomefreak> DrGamut: by defaul it is in unity launcher asssuming you are using unity not kubuntu
<DrGamut> Hmmm, was it the default in 11.04 too? Perhaps I removed it because it seemed redundant when it was also in System Settings.
<gnomefreak> DrGamut: dont think it was for 11.04
<DrGamut> Well it's not in my launcher now that I've updated.
<DrGamut> Nor is it in system settings anymore.
<gnomefreak> DrGamut: its an orange icon but not the folder icon
<DrGamut> It has to be called explicitly, or from clicking on uninstalled program links in the dash.
<DrGamut> http://i.imgur.com/Y0euO.png
<DrGamut> I don't have it.
<gnomefreak> DrGamut: when i open the 1st icon and type in ubuntu software cener it shows it to me. you can add it to the launcher at that point
<DrGamut> Yeah I know, I was just curious if it was meant to not have a shortcut by default.
<gnomefreak> DrGamut: it was here as of laterst updates and newly installed
<DrGamut> Alright.
<gnomefreak> brb i need a snoke to hopfully wake up a bit more
<KNUBBIG> now some servers aren't found ... I'm getting frustrated
<KNUBBIG> the proxy seems to have a function like allowKnubbig() { return (randomInt % 6 == 0); } :p
<fraguplenty> anyone know how to make startup applications work for ubuntu 11.10
<jMCg> Okay... WTF.
<jMCg> When I do: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav -- it works.
<jMCg> When I do it in X, I see: http://sprunge.us/UUKR
<jMCg> s/When I do:/& in the console, ttyX:/
<cousin_luigi> Is firefox ever going to have window gadgets that are consistent with the gtk ones? The tiny red buttons at the wrong side of the screen are a big putoff.
<jMCg> Interestingly, I can aplay with sudo.
<DrGamut> Has anyone got NVIDIA + Separate X Screens to work in 11.10? Or with Unity in any version for that matter?
<Volkodav> twinview is OK
<DrGamut> Yes.
<DrGamut> TwinView works, separate X does not.
<DrGamut> I'm interested to know if Separate X can be made to work, however.
<Volkodav> I had troubles with separate X before too so ended up with twinview
<DrGamut> Well.
<DrGamut> Separate X worked fine with Gnome Shell.
<DrGamut> It's the Unity + Separate X that has problems.
<Volkodav> go to gnome then
<KNUBBIG> I have to sudo eclipse in order to get it to work with tomcat ...
<KNUBBIG> Why the hell can't I set a system-wide proxy? That kinda sucks
<jMCg> YAY! I HAVE SOUND.
<KNUBBIG> gz :)
<KNUBBIG> I have no network connection in my Java progams ...
<KNUBBIG> good idea to remove the system preferencex |(
<KNUBBIG> Is there no possibility to set a system-wide proxy in 11.10?
<KNUBBIG> oh there is :o
<KNUBBIG> very well hidden
<drbobb> well I upgraded my Lenovo to the beta2 of kubuntu, and now it doesn't boot anymore
<drbobb> it gets stuck on loading initrd
<drbobb> but what's worse I can't get it to generate any error messages or logs whatsoever, so I have no idea what's wrong or how to figure it out
<drbobb> hiding all boot messages from the user seems like a great idea, but only until something goes wrong
<repete> Can anyone tell me the status of the Chromium Daily ppa?  The last package updates were nearly a month ago.
<repete> drbobb, did you press the Shift key while booting to get the grub menu?
<repete> drbobb, You should boot into "recovery mode"
<drbobb> repete: like I said I get past the grub menu, both normal boot and recovery mode fail
<repete> drbobb, missed that sorry... thinking
<drbobb> I am able to boot a kernel left over from 11.04, but most drivers seem to be broken
<repete> drbobb, you upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10?
<Volkodav> anybody has animations addons working ?
<drbobb> that allows me to explore the logfiles though, and I find nothing written there from the failed attempts at booting the 3.0 kernel
<drbobb> which means to me it got stuck in initrd and never even managed to mount the root fs
<repete> drbobb, have you tried booting from a live CD, mounting your root partition and running "update-grub"?
<drbobb> repete: grub is *not* broken
<repete> drbobb, no but you just told me you don't get past initrd.  update-grub will regenerate the initrd
<drbobb> it boots the kernel properly, but then the kernel gets stuck
<drbobb> repete: is that correct? does update-grub regenerate initrd? I believe it only regenerates grub.conf
<repete> drbobb, ah, I may be thinking of the scripts that are run when upgrading the kernel... possibly `update-initramfs` is what you need.
<drbobb> repete: yeah I guess so. I can try that, but I don't expect it will help. The initrd is fresh already
<drbobb> this may have something to do with my rootfs being on lvm, though this was not a problem in past releases
<repete> drbobb, Well from the description of the problem it sounds like initramfs doesn't have the right drivers.  the other possibility is a problem with mounting the filesystem.
<drbobb> repete: the old kernel mounts it just fine
<drbobb> it fails at graphics and networking, though
<repete> drbobb, It could  lvm, but I'm no expert in it.  I find it too complicated to be useful.
<repete> ahel, ok, so it isn't that it can't find the root filesystem
<repete> but recovery mode fails too....
<drbobb> repete: it is incredibly useful with today's huge drives
<repete> drbobb, if it is failing at graphics and networking, maybe do recovery mode and make sure it uses vesafb?
<drbobb> well I wasn't quite accurate, it does load some working graphics driver but a seriously suboptimal one
<drbobb> which I could fix if I had networking
<drbobb> what I find seriously annoying is that even recovery mode spits out no boot messages
<drbobb> making it unnecessarily hard to figure out what broke
<repete> drbobb, do you get to a login prompt?
<drbobb> nope
<drbobb> I mean with the old kernel I do, but not with the 11.10 kernel
<repete> drbobb, can you get to /var/log/syslog or dmesg from a recover CD (or USB)?
<drbobb> as I said there is nothing in those logfiles to indicate that the 3.0 kernel was accessiing the root fs
<drbobb> I mean there is no sign that the 11.10 kernel was booted
<drbobb> if remaking initrd doesn't help, I'll try a fresh install on another logical volume (lvm makes it easy)
<drbobb> anyway I have a backup snapshot of 11.04, so I can be back in working order within minutes
<drbobb> but I'd really prefer to get 11.10 up and running
<repete> drbobb, sorry I couldn't help more.
<drbobb> repete: np
<ActionParsnip> Thought it'd be jumping in here
<FernandoMiguel> biba
<Saamm> plz release a cherry pick fix for this Bug #859885...its impossible to use unity with this annoying bug :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859885 in unity (Ubuntu) "Minimizing a window should switch focus to the windows underneath it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859885
<IdleOne> 11.10 should be released on the 15th seeing how it will be the 15th release.
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<FernandoMiguel> one day after my bday :P
<Arnold> There seems to be a little problem when you want to share a folder and don't have Samba server package installed.
<Arnold> Since it wants to open up synaptic.desktop, which is missing. Synaptic is not installed by default.
<Stanley00> Arnold: yep, you are right
<Arnold> So regularly, all it does is installs the 'samba' package?
<Arnold> Hmm. Installed it. So far so good.
<Arnold> I guess it can be managed in an old fashioned apt-get way to install 'samba'.
<Stanley00> I alway prefer "apt-get way" :))
<Pici> Arnold: I'd file a bug for that though.
<Arnold> Alright, I'm on it.
<Arnold> Also, restarting the session isn't mandatory anymore.
<Arnold> nmpd and smbd are automatically started as soon as the package got installed.
<Arnold> Guess it's already being worked on. :P
<murlidhar> hi all
<murlidhar> what is this online accounts in the unity panel ? how useful is that ?
<murlidhar> na i am not asking anyone anymore.
<murlidhar> thanks for the advise though
<murlidhar> it was mistake asking
<Stanley00> !patient | murlidhar
<murlidhar> Stanley00: :)
<Stanley00> :))
<Stanley00> how to spell it, I mean some thing like "stay calm"? my English is very bad... :(
<murlidhar> that is ok Stanley00 my native is not english either and my english is pretty bad too
<murlidhar> i mean something and say something other and people misunderstand it
<Fen-> heehe
<Fen-> wrong chan mt
<murlidhar> mt ?
<g30> gogogogogo LINUX
<g30> :)
<g30> good morning all my linux friends
<murlidhar> morning g30
<thiebaude> good morning g30
<Stanley00> good evening g30 :))
<g30> Hi
<g30> hows everything
<thiebaude> great
<thiebaude> g30
<g30> how you like oneiric?
<drussell> murlidhar: you mean ubuntu one?
<thiebaude> very much
<g30> Great!
<Stanley00> more than natty :))
<murlidhar> drussell: ?
<thiebaude> with there was screensaver options tho
<murlidhar> drussell: what you talking about
<g30> Excellent
<thiebaude> wish
<g30> there will be
<thiebaude> cant wait
<thiebaude> but i have 11.10 on both laptop and desktop by itself no ms windows :)
<thiebaude> not using unity
<g30> Thats great no windows !
<thiebaude> yep, locked in OS,lol
<murlidhar> ah... brb all. need to reboot again.
<thiebaude> '.;
<thiebaude> opps
<thiebaude> more updates, cool
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, hi there
<BluesKaj> hi thiebaude , how's things ?
<thiebaude> Doing good here
<thiebaude> i was getting coffee,lol
<g30> Hi all hows is all my linux friends doing this wonderful day!
<sagaci> is a mini.iso available yet for oneiric?
<DrGamut> Was the unity launcher's behavior when clicking the button for an active minimized window changed? It used to restore the window, now it doesn't restore it if it's still active but minimized.
<Stanley00> sagaci: yes, alway
<sagaci> how often is it updated?
<Stanley00> sagaci: dont think it need update since it use almost from the internet
<sagaci> ah makes sense
<g30> GoGoGO LINUX!
<Stanley00> DrGamut: maybe not, you have to switch to another app, then switch back...
<DrGamut> Stanley00, I noticed that. But in 11.04 that wasn't the case.
<g30> anyone tried gnome 3?
<DrGamut> I'm trying gnome 3 now.
<g30> If so what ya think?
<g30> Like, Dislike?
<DrGamut> Stanley00, rather in 11.04 - when you minimized a window it was no longer active - so you could click once to restore it.
<DrGamut> Stanley00, seemed more intuitive.
<DrGamut> g30, undecided, it's got a lot in common with Unity.
<g30> Have you used older ver.... of gnome?
<DrGamut> Yes long time gnome user.
<Stanley00> DrGamut: hmm, I havent notice this before... :))
<DrGamut> This is a radical change.
<g30> lol
<g30> Is it good or bad for you?
<DrGamut> I can't say, instinctively I'm frustrated to not have my double panels always on screen with lots of menus.
<DrGamut> But I can definitely appreciate it aesthetically.
<DrGamut> It's pretty.
<DrGamut> Also
<DrGamut> Minimize and maximize buttons on the titlebars are gone
<g30> Nice
<g30> Personally I hate it! lol
<g30> I know use KDE only :)
<g30> now
<DrGamut> Like I said, it's got a lot in common with Unity. I think people that dislike Unity will probably dislike Gnome 3.
<g30> I dont use ubuntu :) but do like unity, its clean
<DrGamut> But if you like this new tablet-esque style, then you have a choice.
<DrGamut> Between Unity and Gnome 3.
<g30> gnome 3 will be the downfall of gnome !
<DrGamut> Wasn't too long ago that KDE4 was to be the downfall of KDE.
<DrGamut> They can't all die. :P
<g30> Not sure, I have been using bother for long time..... I always used kde and loved it but also grew close to gnome's panels :) now gnome is ruined
<DrGamut> I think I could get used to this. I'm not sure if this direction both Ubuntu and Gnome are going in with desktop interfaces is appropriate.
<DrGamut> But it has something to it.
<g30> :)
<g30> Unity come out just in time to take all the Xgnome users
<g30> smart buisness move
<LaWU> Hi everyone - how is Ubuntu 11.10 BETA 2 lookin'?
<DrGamut> At the moment I'm preferring Gnome 3 to Unity, there's some unintuitive behavior of Unity that I don't like at the moment.
<DrGamut> Also the global menu bar is just too strange for me.
<thiebaude> LaWU, ok here on laptop and desktop
<l33_> hi
<g30> Really? Wow, are you using oneiric unity?
<DrGamut> thiebaude or me?
<GTRsdk> are there any btrfs defragment tools or something to make it work better?
<g30> its a lot more intuitive in 11.10 than 11.4
<DrGamut> g30, it's really bothering me that windows are still active when you minimize them
<DrGamut> lol
<g30> anyhow to each is own ! I say what ever you like , go for it
<g30> me myself am in loive with a girl name Suse
<g30> Ah
<g30> think they will fix that
<g30> like x'ing certain apps closes them instead of min
<g30> still some bugs
<g30> but I found 11.10 to be far superior to 11.4
<g30> brb :)
<DrGamut> I hope so, I set my mothers computer up with vanilla ubuntu
<DrGamut> she has grown used to Unity already
<GTRsdk> DrGamut: vanilla ubuntu?
<DrGamut> All default applications
<DrGamut> default desktop environment
<DrGamut> etc.
<GTRsdk> oh
<BluesKaj> flash video works well on websites , but the audio is silent ..flv files work fine on their own with a player . So I need to track down what seems to be a missing lib perhaps ..any suggestions/ideas ?
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, not sure but there was just an update to adobe flash
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, thanks , just updated , now we'll see if it helped.
<thiebaude> ok BluesKaj ,
<bjsnider> no, there's no missing lib
<thiebaude> im on my laptop now, need to get on the desktop and those recent updates, but usally on the desktop full screen flash is terrible
<BluesKaj> nope , still no audio :(
<thiebaude> and get updates
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, have you tried different browsers?
<bjsnider> does html5 video/audio work?
<bjsnider> does any audio of any kind work in a browser
<BluesKaj> hang on , lemme check , bjsnider
<bjsnider> does flash audio work if you switch to analog from spdif
<dashavoo> hello hello
<thiebaude> audio ok here, but need to get updates on the desktop to see if audio is ok
<thiebaude> hey dashavoo
<drbobb> flash audio stopped working for me too
<drbobb> on 11.04
<thiebaude> brb
<drbobb> (11.10 is quite broken for me atm)
<dashavoo> I can't remember if I installed any updates last night or not, but today I don't seem to have wifi on my desktop... any known regressions?
<drbobb> & I already wasted 2 or 3 hours trying to fix flash audio
<drbobb> but the only workaround I found was booting to windows
<bjsnider> all other audio works?
<drbobb> regular audio works just fine
<drbobb> well over hdmi it doesn't
<drbobb> but that never worked anyway
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, no audio on FF or chromium , no audio with HTML5 either ..and I have no analog feed from my soundcard , it's all digital.
<drbobb> well atm nothing works cause my laptop doesn't boot
<drbobb> (I don't count windows as booting)
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, http://people.xiph.org/~maikmerten/demos/bigbuckbunny-videoonly.html
<bjsnider> is there audio if you play that?
<bjsnider> i don't believe your sound card has only digital ports
<bjsnider> there have to be stereo ports
<bjsnider> where you could plug phones in, or possibly rca plugs
<drbobb> I usually play audio over bluetooth, works great (except for flash)
<drbobb> also if I want to plug hdmi into my tv I boot into windows, no audio there with linux
<bjsnider> you have to manually switch the audio to hdmi in pulse
<Jcook_5xData> Need opinion I am going to buy a new laptop. I was thinking ether sandy bridge or the AMD counter part. besides normal stuff like surfing and gedit, I like to beable to good dual monitor support, urban Terror and may warcraft 3. What do yo think is the best option?
<bjsnider> assuming you have a regular sound chip
<bjsnider> i am an intel partisan
<BluesKaj> bjsnider , it's a m-audio "audiophile 192" souncdard with spdif insd and outs , unfortunately i don't have the breakout cables for the analog section yet. However, my on board soundcard was connected only by the digital coax out / spdif , and I had no problems with web audio , using that except for the crappy sound quality
<thiebaude> Jcook_5xData, i would go for a laptop that nvidia grahics, imho
<bjsnider> Jcook_5xData, amd is cheaper but their commitment to linux is far less impressive than intel. i would stick with intel if i'm using linux
<thiebaude> refresh rate on ati is terrible
<Jcook_5xData> dual monitor support good on intel?
<thiebaude> it does not go higher than that on ati
<bjsnider> yes
<thiebaude> but nvidia on my desktop i get 85
<thiebaude> hz
<thiebaude> but that goodness i can set the resolution on ati in ubuntu, but not on windows
<bjsnider> Jcook_5xData, be sure when you buy it that if it's got hybrid graphics, there is a switch int he bios to turn it off because hybrid is not well supported in linux
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, should have bought the m-audio transit. i have no problems with it
<bjsnider> plus, it has a 12 foot usb cable
<drbobb> bjsnider: I believe you can set audio out in pulse in priority order, so out of BT, HDMI and stereo the first one found connected is used
<drbobb> nevertheless I think HDMI audio never worked for me
<bjsnider> yeah but if you are not getting audio on hdmi it may be because you didn't tell pulse to use it int he first place
<Jcook_5xData> Cool I will double check that.
<drbobb> well I can check that HDMI bit out as soon as I get my Lenovo to boot again
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, , I'll figure this out eventually ..maybe just need the breakout cables .. and telling me about the m-audio transit after the fact doesn't help me now does it .
<DrGamut> Neither Unity or Gnome 3 seem to support Separate X View.
<DrGamut> TwinView is the only option.
<DrGamut> For those DEs.
<dashavoo> Does anyone know of a wifi-related regression in the past couple of days updates? (sorry for repeating ;))
<BluesKaj> bbiab...
<dashavoo> oh, I forgot about that...
<dashavoo> cds don't work unless present at boot
<dashavoo> grrr
<dashavoo> now I have to reboot
<dashavoo> living life on the edge can be annoying
<bjsnider> cds "don't work"?
<BluesKaj> I see we're back to using nspluginwrapper again ...bummer
<Ian_Corne> how come?
<dashavoo> bjsnider: audio cds only seem to work for me if they are present at boot in oneiric. If they aren't, a dialogue comes up asking me to open in Amarok, but amarok can't play them, and nothing can rip them. If they are present at boot, everything is fine and dandy
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, i thought maybe you could take that card back
<dashavoo> sometimes cddb lookup works without being present at boot, other times not
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, flashplugin update left me with no flash at all , so I installed the flashplugin-installer , and during the install nspluginwrapper was installed as well.
<dashavoo> I just found a bug report on launchpad for a similar (although slightly less terrible) problem. Almost certainly different degrees of the same problem.
<bjsnider> if you are on 64-bit and want 32-bit plugin install browser:i386 and flashplugin:i386
<BluesKaj> bjsnider,  I thought  multiarch support take care of 32 bit apps on 64 bit OSs
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, i just tried to duplicate your setup here. i have all analog audio inlcuding browser audio working fine through the toslink and passthrough working too in mplayer. and i didn't have to edit a single text file.
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, are you using pulseaudio in phonon ?
<bjsnider> well, i'm using gnome, so no phonon, but i am using pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> ok, I thought you were on kse
<BluesKaj> kde
<BluesKaj> bbiab ...lunch
<jetsaredim> is there any way to tell from the output of an apt-cache search what repo a particular package is coming from?
<jtaylor> apt-cache policy can do that
<BluesKaj> suddenly realized FF7 no longer supports h.264 video...anyone else notice this ?
<BluesKaj> seems the devs have put us into a regressive state right now ...something gone wrong with flash and other media deveopment for 11.10 ?
<BluesKaj> or browser adaptation ?
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, you use firefox?
<BluesKaj> chromium seems ok with h.264 tho
<jetsaredim> BluesKaj: i have noticed that avi playback is like pulling teeth
<thiebaude> flash fullscreen on my desktop is awful
<BluesKaj> jetsaredim, thiebaude , try the youtube HTML5 trial with FF ..browser supported web apps are listed near the bottom . http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Ian_Corne> yes, h264 is missing
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, ok thanks
<ahel> i 'm not able to login anymore...
<ahel> i 'm not able to login anymore in kubuntu beta2. i've added fglrx from menu and then removed (by gui) but i don't think is x the problem
<ahel> it's start for a while and then crashes
<xorAxAx> can anybody tell me what happened with the workrave package?
<afief> Will an upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 remove gnome 2.x?
<jtaylor> no 10.10 still has gnome2
<jtaylor> 11.04 too
<jtaylor> 10.10 will not be supported very much longer
<Pici> Until April 2012.
<afief> stupid me, I meant 11.10
<jtaylor> yes that will remove gnome2
<jtaylor> so long :O
<eitch> hi guys. I have a problem with oneiric. After updating to the latest packages unity crashes. I am left with nautlis running so i can start a terminal, but no unity panel, etc. When i start unity-2d-panel from the cli it says libGL.so.1 is not found. Does anyone know what i can do?
<nhaines> eitch: see if they have any advice in #ayatana
<eitch> nhaines, thx
<SMJ> where should I check and set my environment variables? it looks like C_INCLUDE_PATH doesn't include /usr/local/include
<SMJ> one way would of course be in ~/.bashrc
<SMJ> *would be in
<SMJ> IRC channels used to be helpful
<nhaines> SMJ: they are still full of idling, though.
<nhaines> SMJ: the other place, of course, might be .profile.  Was there another answer you were hoping for, or something more specific you're trying to achieve?
<DeviceZer0> hello all. Anyone in here using eclipse and android? Ive installed eclipse but when i started it...it did not recognize any of the plugins I previously had installed...and no matter what i do I cannot get the plugins to work(the android one and jgit)
<SMJ> where can I check the current C_INCLUDE_PATH?
<jtaylor> echo $C_INCLUDE_PATH
<SMJ> it prints an empty line, so it's compiled in?
<jtaylor> so its unset or empty
<sathishM> Hi, 11.10 comes with Linux kernal 3?
<jtaylor> yes
<zonkers> hello? how to i get mozilla spidermonkey apps to show up in the executable path?
<sathishM> Nice, I hope this update solves by mouse pointer freeze problem on installation
<jtaylor> export PATH=$PATH:/pth/to/yuour/execs
<sathishM> jtaylor: was that for me?
<jtaylor> no zonkers
<zonkers> jtaylor.. thanks,  i figured out what i need i think
<reya276> How come when using the regular Ubuntu(3D) myPaint and Gimp react very sluggish and slowly to my Wacom Tablet. Can't even paint. Will this be fix for the final release?
<reya276> The same thing happened in 11.04 so I had to always use Unity2D
<bjsnider> seems to be fine here, but i'm using gnome-shell, not unity
<oal> Will Firefox 7.0 be in 11.10?
<DeviceZer0> ugh eclipse will not work properly in 11.10
<DeviceZer0> this is a major let down
<reya276> Well I don't know, I can care less about Gnome the deafult install is Unity3D so it should work the same as it does in Unity2D
<reya276> oh Unity2D it works great so it is not Mypaint, Gimp or My Wacom tablet. I just hope they fix that because that is a deal breaker for me for sure
<reya276> maybe is a compiz issue
<reya276> but that can't be because it worked with all other versions before 11.04
<jbicha> oal: it already is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<nhaines> oal: Firefox 7 has been in oneiric for weeks now.
<bjsnider> reya276, what kind of a graphics setup do you have?
<Guest87679> hello, what is the short-cut to open this system-menu? is there a short-cut to put the system into suspend-mode directly?
<charlie-tca> Guest87679: list of shortcuts is at http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<liar> jbicha: if you want to know, the issue with the broken themes i had seems to have been an issue with ~/dconf/user
<jbicha> liar: did you figure out what /caused/ it though?
<liar> not yet. i am trying to reproduce the problem but it might have been fixed with the last update..
<Guest87679> charlie-tca: seems to be F10; left arrow - thx
<reya276> bjsnider, I have an Nvidia Graphics card
<karlhunt> Has anyone reported issues with sandy bridge and power management? My system is almost unusable with the charge connected
<reya276> bjsnider, to be specific is an NVIDIA GeForce 6150
<alex___> hi guys I just installed the beta2 ofkubuntu 11.10 , and i was wondering about the package manager ..., what's up , I mean ....,in the newone are still missing alot of usefull future if I don't mistake ....
<Maarten> just started a 11.04 to 11.10 beta 2 upgrade on my little headless thin client server.... lets see if it finishes, doing it through SSH ;)
<yofel> alex___: the default program manager is muon software center [muon-installer], if you need more options use the muon package manager [muon]
<alex___> but  should I install it !?!
<yofel> alex___: both should be installed by default
<yofel> I think
<yofel> alex___: and what features are you looking for?
<alex___> ok , I got it ....
<alex___> but on the kikoff,  it seemsto not exist ..:D
<yofel> go to the computer tab in kickoff and it's there
<karlhunt> How do i go about working out why my machine hangs when i plug the charger in
<karlhunt> ?
<yofel> alex___: and muon is under applications -> system -> package manager
<alex___> well I'm used to have Kpackagekit and for me it was quite confortable on the last fe version...
<yofel> kpackagekit is no more, and we don't have apper either
<alex___> anyway , to have two different package manager , one ligther  , it's a good idea ..., so , let me teke a look at the newone..
<alex___> yeah this one ,seems much more like a synaptic style manager , I like it ... ;)
<alex___> thanks guys, in yhe complex the 11.10 version seems to grow up very well ....
<alex___> I got a problem installing the nvidia driver ...
<alex___> some suggestion for a 5 years old laptop machine , with a geforce 7300 go !?!
<yofel> 7300 is supported by nvidia-current
<alex___> I mean , I saw in jockey a lot of different driver ...
<yofel> nouveau shouldn't work that bad on that card though
<Arnold> In 11.10, you get Nouveau and Gallium3D regardless. It works on default.
<Arnold> And from Jockey, you can select which one you want. There are four of them, divided into two categories.
<Arnold> One if the 'fixed' latest and the 173.xx version, the other one is the updated latest one and 173.xx version.
<Arnold> So if you install nvidia-current, you'll get 280.xx which will stay like that throughout the release.
<Arnold> nvidia-current-update will be updated as soon as a never NVIDIA driver is released.
<Arnold> So you get fixed vs. latest.
<alex___> I'm configuring this old laptop for two kids ,so it's better the fixed...
<alex___> I know , stable, with a beta !?!
<alex___> well , I have to prepare the laptop before I leave and it will be before the release.. :D
<Arnold> Well, the fixed one (nvidia-current) won't change after 11.10 was released. nvidia-current-update will be continuously updated.
<alex___> so , by using jockey or even by konsole !?!
<alex___> should be the same i guess !?!
<Arnold> Indeed, although jockey gives out an error that it didn't succeeded.
<Arnold> But not to worry, it's going just fine.
<alex___> ok Arnold thanks ...
<Arnold> You're welcome Alex.
<alex___> and for my new laptop with a optimus nvidia solution , I'll get a bette rsupport on the 11.10 version !?!
<alex___> or I 'll have to keep using bumblebee !?!
<Arnold> Bumblebee for the time being, Alex.
<alex___> ok , thanks a lot , I'll restart ,to get the driver works , hopefully .. :D
<dtigue> anyone know why my wireless keys aren't being stored since the update to oneiric, is there a file i can put the keys into ?
<Alexqw> I think I have a problem with the mvsas kernel driver in Oneiric.  Is this the proper channel to discuss this?
<blizzow> What's the proper way of dist-upgrading an ubuntu natty server to oneiric?
<Pici> blizzow: Use do-release-upgrade -d
<blizzow> Pici, thanks.
<jbicha> dtigue: do you enter a password to login to your computer or do you have it set to auto-login?
<brutimus> Unity launcher question:  I had an empathy contact list open along with a single chat window.  I closed the contact list to get it out of the way.  Now, how do I get the contact list back open?  Clicking the empathy launcher just focuses the conversation window.  Right clicking doesn't help.  Focusing the conversation and looking in the menu bar doesn't get me anywhere...
<brutimus> The only way I've found to get the contact list back is to close the conversation window and then click on the launcher again, then re-open the conversation window.
<bjsnider> nice to see pulseaudio has passthru support even if nothing can use it at the moment
<zonkers> so is unity going to keep getting better for future versions of ubuntu?
<jbicha> zonkers: that's the idea :)
<FragUPlenty> I hope so
<FragUPlenty> I dont use unity3d though for whatever reason its really slow on my ati card
<zonkers> i like unity except for the multiple desktops action.  would like to see it go back to similar to gnome 2  (toolbar)
<hansg01> hei
<hansg01> how can i format my pd?
<zonkers> is there a way to rearrange the unity icons on the left?
<hansg01> no option available as such that was in natty
<jbicha> hansg01: pd?
<hansg01> pendrive
<jbicha> hansg01: Disk Utility
<hansg01> oh thanks jbicha
<hansg01> jbicha:the format option isn't available na as that was in natty?
<zonkers> ok figured it out
<jbicha> hansg01: nope, sorry, Disk Utility does ok though
<hansg01> jbicha: yeah no problem as such after all my job's done
<FragUPlenty> to rearrange icons i just click and hold the left mouse button and drag it where I want it
<hansg01> jbicha: thanks
<alexd285> hello, I have this bug on 11.10 that in GS when you add a second language layout the gsd-keyboard-xkb is shown on bottom notification area
<alexd285> I cant locate it on launchpad, can someone give me teh bug id?
<jbicha> bug 805747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805747 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Unnecessary gst-keyboard-xkb appearing in Notification Area when multiple keyboard layouts enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805747
<Atamisk> This query is probably best suited for this channel... sorry for the crosspost!: if i'm running a custom kernel, and source built graphics drivers, and use XFCE, not Unity, what do i stand to gain by upgrading to oneiric in october? is this more a question for ubuntu+1?
<alexd285> jbicha, thank you
<hasenj> I noticed the bash auto-completion has been messed up after I upgraded
<hasenj> sudo can't auto-complete anything anymore
<hasenj> mencoder used to have auto completion for things like -ovc and -oac but now it doesn't
<hasenj> for instance, sudo apt-get inst -> tab
<hasenj> and .. nothing
<hasenj> hm, actually it's not just sudo
<hasenj> even just: `apt-get inst->Tab`
<hasenj> nothing ..
<Atamisk> are you positive you're in a bash shell?
<hasenj> oh nvm
<hasenj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/11414
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 11414 in bash (Ubuntu) "Please enable smart bash completion by default" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<hasenj> yea I am
<hasenj> thing is
<brutimus> hasenj, I have the latest updates and i just did apt-g<tab> inst<tab> and all worked fine
<Atamisk> ahh
<hasenj> during upgrade, I let the upgrade override my /etc/bash.bashrc
<hasenj> and that, by default, disables auto-completion
<hasenj> now that I fixed that ..
<hasenj> one problem remains ..
<hasenj> for some reason, after the upgrade
<hasenj> pidgin won't recognize the internet connection (wifi)
<hasenj> it will keep waiting for connection ..
<hasenj> I have to quit it
<hasenj> and start it again *after* my laptop has connected to my router
<IdleOne> !guidelines > pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake, please see my private message
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: Please say something in here to make sure I removed the ban properly
<pythonsnake> l
<pythonsnake> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<IdleOne> thank you.
<pythonsnake> I got that error when I try to comppile kcm_ufw
<pythonsnake> http://pastie.org/2602373
<pythonsnake> when will oneiric die ?
<IdleOne> die?
<pythonsnake> yes
<IdleOne> it hasn't been released yet.
<pythonsnake> no more support
<IdleOne> 18 months after release
<pythonsnake> thanks
<pythonsnake> anyone got any ideas for that ? http://pastie.org/2602373
<DeviceZer0> how can i import my old keys into 11.10? They where in ~/.gnome2/keyrings but there is no folder like that on 11.10 and if i open seahorse(the key manager)...its unable to import the old keys
<drbobb> so, has anyone found a way to make sound work in flash videos?
<pythonsnake> me
<pythonsnake> :-)
<drbobb> how? By booting to windows? :P
<ErickMoreno> whats your problem with flash and sound drbobb ?
<drbobb> flash videos emit no sound, that's the problem
<pythonsnake> drbobb: no
<pythonsnake> drbobb: install flash-downloader
<drbobb> no such package in the repos
<pythonsnake> flashplugin
<pythonsnake> How to reinstall Kubuntu ?
<drbobb> unless you mean flashplugin-installer, then I have it installed
<pythonsnake> I don't have the iso
<pythonsnake> because I upgraded from natty
<drbobb> note I did not say flash doesn't work
<pythonsnake> drbobb: flashplugin-downloader
<drbobb> videos on youtube do play but w/o sound
<pythonsnake> unmute :3
<drbobb> veryfunny
<pythonsnake> No one is active here :(
<winut> :-( ?
<pythonsnake> winut: How to reinstall Kubuntu ? I don't have the iso because I've upgraded from natty
<winut> do you have / and home on separate drives/partitons?
<winut> with a name like pythonsnake i would have assumed you are of guru status on linux! lol
<pythonsnake> winut: of couse
<pythonsnake> lol
<winut> ok, so what version are you running?
<pythonsnake> oneiric
<pythonsnake> I have /home on separate partition
<winut> and you don't have an iso for that?
<pythonsnake> no
<drbobb> flash is not the issue, I switched youtube to html5 and it still makes no sounds
<pythonsnake> I want a clean install
<winut> cant you download one?
<pythonsnake> Don't have the time nor the space
<winut> well sounds like your trying to do the impossible, don't you have a usb stick? are you on dialup?
<jbicha> drbobb: switching youtube to html5 doesn't mean that all videos are html5, flash is still used for most of them
<pythonsnake> winut: usb stick
<winut> may i ask what is wrong withy our current install?
<pythonsnake> http://pastie.org/2602373 when compiling kcm ufw
<pythonsnake> too much bloat
<pythonsnake> non used packages
<winut> ps: so you want to go from kubuntu oneiric to kubuntu natty?
<pythonsnake> no..
<pythonsnake> reinstall
<drbobb> jbicha: well idunno, when I right clilck on the video it says html5 player
<pythonsnake> meh I think i'd rather come back to arch
<pythonsnake> thanks anyway
<winut> there is a command to remove unused packages
<jbicha> drbobb: I expect rebooting would work around your sound problem, I don't think we can troubleshoot it much further at the moment
<drbobb> rebooting does not help
<winut> http://maketecheasier.com/8-ways-to-maintain-a-clean-lean-ubuntu-machine/2008/10/07
<drbobb> unless you mean booting into windows, hehe
<jbicha> drbobb: ok, then run ubuntu-bug and report a sound problem
<drbobb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/828463 this bug has been reported but there seems to be no fix
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828463 in Ubuntu "Flash no sound on youtube and other sources" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jbicha> drbobb: that's because he didn't run ubuntu-bug to include the extra logs & data to help the developers understand the problem
<jbicha> but if the problem lies with Flash, it's more difficult to fix as Flash is closed-source
<winut> pythonsnake: have you asked about this error in the KDE channel?
<bjsnider> jbicha, i think that switching youtube to html5 does mean that it is used for all of them, but webm is not necessarily used
<pythonsnake> winut: not yet
<pythonsnake> winut: cross posting is not allowed
<drbobb> actually sound vanished from web videos on my laptop some time ago, while it was still running natty
<winut> pythonsnake: fair enough, i didn't know that bots enforce this so harshly! lol
<drbobb> I already tried reinstalling flashplugin, switching to 64bit flashplugin, using different browsers etc.
<drbobb> unfortunately nothing made a difference
<bjsnider> drbobb, are you using gnome?
<drbobb> nope, kde
<bjsnider> oh, forget it
<pythonsnake> bye
<winut> ok, cya mate, goog luck!
<winut> lol
<bjsnider> i don't know how the kde sound system is supposed to work
<bjsnider> we've got 2 people on kde in here complaining about exactly the same problem though
<winut> phonon gstreamer or vlc i believe
<bjsnider> i thought it used xine
<bjsnider> of all bloody things
<winut> something to do with residual pulse audio settings? doubt it but here a link :-
<winut> http://superuser.com/questions/84171/kde-no-sound-from-phonon-or-most-kde-apps-but-mplayer-skype-and-firefox-are-ok
<drbobb> winut: I get sound from audio players
<winut> drbobb, did you do a fresh install of kubuntu?
<drbobb> no, an upgrade
<winut> read that post, seems similar to me
<winut> sorry, not an order! lol
<winut> drboob: did you try and change your default phonon backend?
<winut> sorry for typo btw! lol
<winut> how many do you have installed?
<drbobb> just the default I think
<winut> gstreamer?
<drbobb> must be that
<bjsnider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1085948
<bjsnider> from 2 years ago
<bjsnider> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/543035
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543035 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "no sound in flash in several browsers on kubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bjsnider> from a year ago
<winut> Found the problem: PCM mixer slider was set to 0%. Turned that up and now flash videos have sound. Hope this helps somebody.
<drbobb> the ubuntuforums thread is irrelevant
<winut> ?
<drbobb> uh no
<winut> did you check alsamixer?
<drbobb> there is no pcm mixer slider anymore
<winut> oops!
<drbobb> ah you mean alsamixer
<drbobb> that one has everything at 100%, including pcm
<winut> I had the same problem as permafrost91. The PCM slider wasn't visible in KMixer, I had to go into Settings->Configure Channels..., select Speaker and click OK to make it show.
<winut> still wrong? lol
<winut> seems like there are lot of suggestions in that post, thanks bjsnider
<bjsnider> no sound in browsers using kubuntu seems to be a longstanding issue
<winut> thats annoying, hopefully it can be cleared in 11.10?
<drbobb> I googled a lot and no progress in sight
<drbobb> only found obsolete advice & workarounds
<bjsnider> one problem is there seem to be a lot of ways to set up a kde sound system
<drbobb> ok I give up, going to sleep
<bjsnider> i wonder if there would be any problem if you used a, ubuntu, ie. gnome livecd for one session
<Seven_Six_Two> I seem to be unable to start pulseaudio. I have sound with totem and audacious, but the volume control doesn't work. No hardware is listed in sound settings.
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry..the panel volume control doesn't work. the volume on media players does. when I try to change the volume with panel applet, I hear a few loud clicks (like server is trying to start) but it has no effect.
<Seven_Six_Two> it was after update to 11.10 that it stopped working. It works fine on my laptop.
<nhaines> Seven_Six_Two: What happens if you boot from a beta 2 or daily live CD?
<Seven_Six_Two> unfortunately I don't have it burned.
<winut> can you use virtualbox?
<Seven_Six_Two> pulse volume control wasn't connecting. I changed "autoconnect to localhost" to "yes", and now the volume control says "establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait..."
<Seven_Six_Two> I could download it I suppose...
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-28
<Seven_Six_Two> when I start pulseaudio -v, I don't see any errors. This is the last bit:
<Seven_Six_Two> I: [combine] core-util.c: Successfully enabled SCHED_RR scheduling for thread, with priority 6.
<Seven_Six_Two> Killed
<rectec794613> I'm having problems getting my Ralink wifi adapter working. I used to be able to get the proper rt2860sta module with the pre-3.0 kernels, but now modprobe can't find it. I stuck the old module file from my old kernel into my current module directory, yet it still cannot find it. Any help is appreciated.
<Peter_Bilt> i need an apt version without fsync
<Peter_Bilt> apt-get upgrade (100mb) takes more then 24h to complete
<Peter_Bilt> this sucks!
<rectec794613> Woops. Did that go through guys? My ethernet cable doesn't have a clip and it gets disconnected from the slightest movement.
<Peter_Bilt> yeah get a new plug
<rectec794613> this is just temporary. here's why
<rectec794613> I'm having problems getting my Ralink wifi adapter working. I used to be able to get the proper rt2860sta module with the pre-3.0 kernels, but now modprobe can't find it. I stuck the old module file from my old kernel into my current module directory, yet it still cannot find it. Any help is appreciated.
<Peter_Bilt> copy it from the old kernel to the new
<Peter_Bilt> your firmware and stuff
<Peter_Bilt> google the module
<rectec794613> isn't firmware bios-level?
<rectec794613> trust me I've done plenty of googling before I came here
<Peter_Bilt> no
<Peter_Bilt> its a binary firmware or something
<rectec794613> so basically modules?
<Peter_Bilt> what happens if you type sudo modprobe rt2860sta
<rectec794613> says not found
<rectec794613> I've tried a bunch of stuff
<Peter_Bilt> apt-get install firmware-ralink
<rectec794613> eh... not in the repos
<rectec794613> Is there a repo for kernel modules?
<Peter_Bilt> not that i know of
<Peter_Bilt> find the firmware
<Peter_Bilt> http://packages.debian.org/de/sid/firmware-ralink
<Peter_Bilt> and sudo dpkg install firmware-ralink_0.33._all.deb or something
<rectec794613> refuses to be install. I'm no Sherlock Holmes, but I'm pretty sure this is for Debian Sid
<Peter_Bilt> unpack the  deb and copy it manually
<Peter_Bilt> data.tar inside there
<rectec794613> ugh why should I have to jury rig my system just to get this to work? FIne I'll try.
<Peter_Bilt> trust me, i know what i'm doing
<rectec794613> inside wher
<rectec794613> e
<rectec794613> ?
<Peter_Bilt> wait
<Peter_Bilt> you upgraded your old kernel
<rectec794613> no it's a fresh install
<rectec794613> not so good at this psychic stuff huh?
<Peter_Bilt> wait im talking to god
<bjsnider> Peter_Bilt, aren't you glad you tried to help this guy?
<rectec794613> i assume he's jumping for joy
<Peter_Bilt> its lib/firmware
<rectec794613> k
<Peter_Bilt> i am a monk, so i have things to do in the background
<rectec794613> i got 3 folders in the .deb file: DEBIAN, lib, and usr
<Peter_Bilt> go to lib
<rectec794613> seriously or are you just pulling my leg?
<Peter_Bilt> then firmware
<Peter_Bilt> copy the content of the firmware directory to /lib/firmware
<rectec794613> modprobe still says not found. What should I call the module?
<Peter_Bilt> is that thing blacklisted?
<rectec794613> no
<rectec794613> rt2800pci is sopposed to be but i took it off
<rectec794613> i'll double check
<rectec794613> nope
<rectec794613> very difficult
<rectec794613> brb
<bjsnider> ifconfig wlan0 up
<Peter_Bilt> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<Peter_Bilt> do you see some kernel modules loaded?
<Peter_Bilt> otherwise you need to manualy compile those driver somehow,
<rectec794613> shows the Ralink RT3090
<rectec794613> want me to pastebin?
<Peter_Bilt> yeah paste bills
<rectec794613> i can get the pci driver loaded but it tells me "unmanaged" in the network applet, and I can't use it
<rectec794613> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698232/
<Peter_Bilt> modprobe rt2800pci
<rectec794613> did that and did 	ifconfig wlan0 up and it still says unmanaged
<Peter_Bilt> sounds like bugs
<rectec794613> well yeah
<rectec794613> this whole thing is due to conflicting drivers
<rectec794613> it's been in the kernel for years
<rectec794613> but I've been able to fix it before kernel 3
<Peter_Bilt> i think you need to download the kernel module and compile it
<rectec794613> would it have the extension ".ko"?
<Peter_Bilt> yes
<Peter_Bilt> http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<rectec794613> I assume I must get the one for my kernel version?
<Peter_Bilt> get the propriate driver for your hardware
<Peter_Bilt> then do: sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms fakeroot patch linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<rectec794613> ok
<bjsnider> well, there are going to be a lot of kernel updates in the next few weeks
<bjsnider> and he'll have to compile it back in every time
<Peter_Bilt> yeah that sucks
<rectec794613> good thing I kept my old install...
<Peter_Bilt> edit the rt2860sta.dat
<Peter_Bilt> i paste the thing
<rectec794613> uh yeah... you're gonna have to tell me where that is
<bjsnider> if this works you can use dkms to recompile the driver for every new kernel automatically
<Peter_Bilt> http://pastebin.com/e3sFckqU
<bjsnider> you can also query the kernel team about it and submit a bug about it to get their attention
<rectec794613> what would you suggest I tell them?
<Peter_Bilt> http://www.ralinktech.com/license_us.php?n=2&p=1&t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1ERXdMekF6THpNeEwyUnZkMjVzYjJGa01UWTBNamsyTVRBNE1pNTZhWEE5UFQxU1ZESTROakJmUm1seWJYZGhjbVZmVmpJMkM%3D
<bjsnider> well, if you're taking to the kernel team in irc just say that your wifi chip doesn't work and so forth and so on
<bjsnider> there's also a linux-backports-wireless package that has yet to be built which is always included in ubuntu after it's stable to offer better drivers than ship in the standard kernel
<bjsnider> it doesn't get created until towards the end of the dev cycle though
<rectec794613> Well this doesn't sound that easy. I think I'll go back to the old system and see if this doesn't resolve itself through updates.
<rectec794613> Thank you, guys.
<bjsnider> there are usb dongles that are going to be much more functional than this chip
<Peter_Bilt> i ganjagree
<rectec794613> Oh wow
<rectec794613> Hehe later
<Peter_Bilt> amen
<Rodrigo> Lubuntu
<Rodrigo> Beta3
<Seven_Six_Two> After the update, pulseaudio won't start. Sound works from media players, no panel volume control. Complete details at http://pastebin.com/LFxWJW7d
<Seven_Six_Two> can someone please pastebin their /etc/pulse/client.conf ? Thanks
<digital_838> Hello
<digital_838> I have a question about updates and betas (in general).
<digital_838> Is it safe to run the updates on a beta?
<digital_838> anybody?
<IdleOne> safe is a relative state
<digital_838> true
<IdleOne> sometimes the updates end up breaking something or another making the OS unbootable
<digital_838> but I thought I remember being advised never to run updates on a beta OS.  It corrupts somethign or other
<digital_838> that!
<digital_838> So generally the sound advice is to not update?
<IdleOne> but in general, I would say that it is safer to run the updates than not
<digital_838> oh ok- cool.
<digital_838> Thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> digital_838: ...
<IdleOne> you can always come here and check the topic for any warnings and ask the channel.
<IdleOne> major issues are usually put into the topic
<digital_838> ahh ok cool... again much appreciated info.
<IdleOne> sure thing
<miki> digital_838 Beta2 seems stable enough for updates the alpha2 i ran didn't update so well they changed the log-in so it crashed on me :(
<pahnin>  i cudnt boot ubuntu 11.10 from usb, tried unetbootin, live usb install, universal... etc
<pahnin> someone plz help
<pahnin> hello?
<pahnin> anyone online?
<pahnin>  i cudnt boot ubuntu 11.10 from usb, tried unetbootin, live usb install, universal... etc
<urlin2u> pahnin, what happens?
<pahnin> it says boot error
<urlin2u> pahnin, have you checked the md5sum of the IOSO?
<urlin2u> ISO
<pahnin> hmm, nopes but its installed correctly anyway
<pahnin> i'm gonna check md5
<pahnin> thnx
<urlin2u> sure
<pahnin> Hello I cudnt install ubuntu from usb? it says boot error.. Tried all booting softwares checkd md5
<sagaci> pahnin, what specific image are you trying to install from
<pahnin> sagaci, oneric daily live oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<pahnin> anyone online?
<pahnin> sagaci, oneric daily live oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<karlhunt> Can anyone help me figure out a problem I have. My laptop is fast as anything on battery but as soon as i plug in my charger its unusable
<pahnin> karlhunt, weird! only on ubuntu?
<karlhunt> yes
<karlhunt> win7 is fine
<karlhunt> and so was 11.04
<karlhunt> lt the system
<pahnin> may be the power manager in 11.10 causing problm
<karlhunt> pahnin, It tired disabling acpi on the grub boot line as per an old similar issue on hardy
<lubosz> hi. how do i set the default display manager?
<lubosz> e.g. how do i make gdm to start automatically, after i removed lightdm
<karlhunt> but that made no difference
<karlhunt> dont know what else to change
<karlhunt> aha
<karlhunt> if i clock my cpu down
<karlhunt> it fixes it!
<karlhunt> its definately sandy bridge related
<karlhunt> if I change brightness with my keys it also locks up
<lubosz> karlhunt: which notebook manufacturer?
<karlhunt> Dell
<drussell> hmm anyone else seeing firefox and thunderbird firing up with no window decoration since the last round of updates?
<drussell> everything else seems fine
<drussell> well, incase anyone else starts to be affected I've filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/861265
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 861265 in firefox (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] [Regression] firefox title bar does not appear (same problem with thunderbird) no window decoration for either application." [Undecided,New]
<tasslehoff> is beta 2 deemed usable? my 11.04 is broken, and I'm considering using 11.10 in my reinstall.
<ikonia> define usable
<ikonia> in what respect ?
<ikonia> stable for business/school work, stable development platform,
<ikonia> play with that may crash
<ikonia> "will boot a desktop"
<ikonia> please define usable
<tasslehoff> ikonia: usable for me is: usable for a programmer @ work, when that programmer is willing to suffer sporadic crashes and bugs
<ikonia> tasslehoff: no
<ikonia> (in that case, no)
<tasslehoff> ikonia: too bad. any particular issues?
<ikonia> nothing springs to mind
<tasslehoff> ikonia: but it's not usable?
<ikonia> not in the manner you suggest
<tasslehoff> ok
<RobinJ> any ubuntu bugfixers in here?
<Stanley00> RobinJ: not me, but what's your problem?
<oal> I've had enough of kubuntu. Definitely switching to ubuntu again... Just wondering if I should wait until 13. Oct, or is the Beta2 stable enough?
<drussell> oal: I'm still getting sporadic compiz crashes on occasion, and some odd behaviour now and again
<drussell> oal: depends if you're comfortable fixing stuff if/when it breaks
<drussell> oal: currently I'm facing bug 861265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 861265 in firefox (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] [Regression] firefox title bar does not appear (same problem with thunderbird) no window decoration for either application." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861265
<drussell> which is quite irritating :o)
<RobinJ> Stanley00: that this is a rather critical bug and it's being throughly ignored on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/858916
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858916 in Ubuntu "Graphic card 108°C in Ubuntu 11.10" [Undecided,New]
<RobinJ> is it normal that there are still critical bugs like this in 2 weeks before release? or is this just going to be another beta stage release like 11.04?
<oal> drussell: hmm, are you using 11.10 as your main os now?
<ironhalik> dude, there are critical bugs still in 11.04
<ironhalik> ;>
<ironhalik> i killed my system twice by putting it in standby mode while update restart was pending
<ironhalik> what the hell?! :>
<drussell> oal: yes, but I'm also prepared for a certain degree of pain
<Stanley00> RobinJ: what's your graphic card? My lappy is cooler when using oneiric...
<RobinJ> NVidia Quadro NVS110 M
<oal> drussell: I think I'll grab the iso and try it with liveusb first
<drussell> RobinJ: it doesn't help that the bug doesn't have all the features set that would allow people to find it easily
<RobinJ> drussell: what do you mean?
<drussell> RobinJ: ideally you should select a package that the bug is applicable to
<drussell> RobinJ: the xorg drivers for your card for example
<RobinJ> yeah but as i dont have a clue what package that would be...
<RobinJ> nouveau?
<drussell> RobinJ: most likely xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<drussell> RobinJ: and put nouveau and/or nvidia in the title of the bug
<RobinJ> tags:	 added: nouveau
<RobinJ> affects:	 ubuntu → xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu)
<RobinJ> ok
<RobinJ> summary:	 - Graphic card 108°C in Ubuntu 11.10
<RobinJ> + [nouveau?] Graphic card 108°C in Ubuntu 11.10
<RobinJ> something else i could do?
<drussell> but the truth is, if you're the only one affected so far... it's a numbers game, we're looking to handle the bugs that have 100's of people subscribed to them
<RobinJ> ... right.... and as my mother (with the same kind of laptop and the same problem) doesnt even know what launchpad is...
<drussell> RobinJ: have you tried the binary driver? I wouldn't normally recommend it, but just asking...
<RobinJ> no as i havent risced installing something that could kill my hardware and i'm not going to
<RobinJ> plus the fact that the installation just crashes ;p
<drussell> RobinJ:  this sound like your problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1825110
<RobinJ> this looks as if its going to be one hell of a buggy release to me
<RobinJ> no, thats what my temperatures normally look like in natty
<RobinJ> nowhere near a 108°C
<drussell> RobinJ: you seen page 2?
<RobinJ> no only read the first post yet xd
<drussell> RobinJ: keep reading, and if it sounds like the same, might be worth posing the bug number there also
<drussell> RobinJ: he's talking about temps over 90 when idle
<RobinJ> yeah and im talking about temperatures over 100°C while idle :p
<RobinJ> but sounds like the same problem yes
<drussell> RobinJ: indeed, variations in laptops could well be the difference in temps
<RobinJ> except that i cant confirm if my laptop is running cooler in fedora as gnome3 is acting.... ridicule :p
<RobinJ> i put my bug report in that topic
<RobinJ> is there a way to try out the closed-source drivers in a live session?
<RobinJ> not going to risc installing this as the installation isnt something you can just cancel and shutdown when the laptop gets too hot
<RobinJ> anything more i can do drussell?
<drussell> RobinJ: as I said earlier, post into that thread, and ask them to subscribe themselves to your bug
<drussell> RobinJ: the more people you can get ticking the "this affects me" the more chance it'll get fixed
<oal> So here I am in the daily build. First thing I noticed was booting from usb stick was extremely fast
<RobinJ> second thing i noticed that it hugely overheated my laptop
<oal> Dont know about my gpu, but cpu is 37c and mb is 35c... About the same as 11.04
<Stanley00> oal: yes, dont know why but the image on usb work smoother than the install one :))
<oal> Stanley00: haha, yeah, thats odd.
<oal> Unity is so much better!
<oal> I tried to install the nvidia driver running from the usb stick, but that failed. Is that normal?
<dashavoo> I am so confused today...
<dashavoo> yesterday my computer seemed to deny the existence of my wifi card, following an update. No matter how many times I rebooted, it was the same. Today, after having no internet connection, so there was no update, everything is working again :S
<dashavoo> As far as I know, the only thing different about today is the date
<gnomefreak> anyone elses fonts all screwed up?
<gnomefreak> it seems it is all fonts no matter what i have open
<drussell> gnomefreak: nope, all ok here
<gnomefreak> maybe the updates im doing will fix it
<gnomefreak> it seems they are fixed now
<gnomefreak> i guess update did fix it
<drussell> gnomefreak: :o)
<alexd285>  hello, I run 11.10 and Alt+Ctrl+Shift+R on GS isn't working on me, anyone else has the same issue?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Arnold> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> odd that adding the chromium daily build ppa doesn't do anything ..doesn't download and install the browser ...as if the ppa isn't listed in the sources.list and muon
<BluesKaj> hi Arnold
<Arnold> alexd285, I think Ubuntu 11.10 has different default keyboard configurations than GNOME 3 should have.
<alexd285> Arnold, lal, ok I will check
<Arnold> alexd285, what does that keycombo do usually?
<alexd285> Record desktop
<alexd285> Arnold, record desktop
<Arnold> No sign of that in Keyboard -> Shortcut configuration applet.
<Arnold> BluesKaj, I'll take a look at it.
<alexd285> Arnold, it works on Fedora, is GS shortcut
<Arnold> alexd285, from what I've been seeing, let's just say Unity takes more privilege than Gnome Shell.
<RobinJ_> yelp? i'm stuck in the 11.10 dqily build installation. at the keyboard layout selection thingy, the second column doesnt change when selecting a country in the first one, leaving me unable to select the right keyboaqrd layout, no real problems so far. the real problem is that the "next" and "back" buttons are locked/disabled....
<alexd285> Arnold, sadly :)
<Arnold> Although, let's see if we can restore it.
<Arnold> We can add the shortcut to the function, we just need to find its name.
<Arnold> "Control+Shift+Alt+R keybinding starts and stops the recording. (Note: this functionality is currently missing in some distribution packages.)" - according to GNOME Shell's CheatSheet wiki page.
<alexd285> Arnold, yes I think is bug/missing
<Arnold> RobinJ, try to kill off the Ubiquity process (and restart the installation).
<alexd285> Arnold, you use GS on 11.10?
<Arnold> RobinJ_*
<Arnold> alexd285, I tried it a few days ago, now I'm on just Unity. I realized that installing GNOME Shell in 11.10 can mess up Unity a bit.
<alexd285> Arnold, I would say that unity messes up the GS :)
<Arnold> BluesKaj, I just added the Chromium Daily PPA and it works just fine.
<RobinJ_> noone? -.-
<Arnold> Try adding the PPA with "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily" and don't forget press Enter!
<Arnold> RobinJ_, try to kill off the Ubiquity process (and restart the installation).
<RobinJ_> the skip button is also locked/disabled
<alexd285> RobinJ_,  also chromium ppa works fine on me
<Arnold> That's why we forcefully will have to restart the installation process.
<RobinJ_> ... i dont need a corrupted hard disk
<Arnold> alexd285, Chromium Daily PPA was meant to BluesKaj :P
<RobinJ_> no command line thingy that forces it to go on or something?
<Arnold> There's xkill, or "sudo pkill ubiquity".
<alexd285> BluesKaj, also chromium ppa works fine on me :)
<Arnold> Hehe, yeah, adding PPA's with sudo add-apt-repository requires you to press ENTER before adding it. Not so automatic now, than how it was in pre 11.10 :P
<Arnold> Ah, sure... All sorts of tablets has to be a Wacom one, right?
<BluesKaj> Arnold, alexd285 , well that's odd , because i have the ppas in my sources.list and muon , but there aren't any upgrades available
<BluesKaj> the gpg key doesn't work here either
<alexd285> BluesKaj, gpg doesn't matter
<BluesKaj> yeah
<RobinJ_> really no other way than to kill buggy ubiquity?
<Arnold> RobinJ_, you can also try System Monitor too.
<RobinJ_> what can i do there?
<alexd285> BluesKaj, what if u remove them and and them again?
<alexd285> and add*
<Arnold> BluesKaj, what's your latest chromium-browser package version?
<Arnold> RobinJ_, it's similar to Windows Task Manager.
<BluesKaj> Arnold, I don't have one
<RobinJ_> yeah i know what it is but how can it help?
<Arnold> RobinJ_, you can kill off ubiquity with it, and then you restart the installer.
<Arnold> BluesKaj, you added the PPA, but haven't install Chromium from it?
<RobinJ_> yeah i can just as well do that with killall or pkill -9 ;p
<BluesKaj> it didn't install ...that's my issue m Arnold
<Arnold> Then go for it. :P "sudo killall ubiquity" should do its job.
<Arnold> BluesKaj, did it gave an error or something?
<BluesKaj> no error , just nothing
<Arnold> Try command line wise - run "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser".
<Arnold> Even with Ubuntu Software Center, you'll get the PPA listed, and can choose which package to install from there.
<BluesKaj> yeah Arnold, but won't that just pull the regular default chromium ?
<Arnold> I'm sure Muon Software Center does the same.
<Arnold> No no no, as long as the PPA version supersedes the official repository one, you're just fine :)
<Arnold> That's the whole point of PPA, actually. They take more priority than the official one. In most cases, anyway.
<BluesKaj> wait a sec,IMO  apt isn't seeing the ppa , otherwise it would pull the chromium ppa version
<Arnold> Something must've gone bad then. Check Software Sources (or its Kubuntu equivalent) and see if Chromium Daily PPA is listed, activated and in use.
<RobinJ_> and they say ubuntu is more lightweight than windblows? temp1:       +100.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +110.0°C)
<BluesKaj> Arnold, it's there and activated
<Arnold> Are you absolutely sure that it's pulling of chromium-browser from the official repository, rather than from the Chromium Daily PPA?
<Arnold> Latest version for me seems to be chromium-browser 15.0.871.0~svn20110904r99583-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<BluesKaj> ok , the same svn version of chromium installed from the ppa as you said , Arnold , but it's still strange that the ppa wouldn't install it in the first place .
<Arnold> Normally you get more priority for the PPA's, rather than the official repository. Unless the version is greater in the official one.
<BluesKaj> wow, chromium fixed it's kde font setting integration in it's daily build version ... thank goodness for small mercies  :)
<Arnold> Some miracles come in smaller commits :)
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, i think your browser sound issue is kde-related. if you google "kubuntu no sound in browser" you get results going back years, including:
<bjsnider> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/543035
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543035 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "no sound in flash in several browsers on kubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bjsnider> it may have something to do with the many different ways a user can set up a kde sound system
<bjsnider> it is difficult to keep track of them all
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, mine is quite straight forward, no pulse , just alsa/phonon/gstreamer-backend ...as simple as I can get it
<bjsnider> well, the thing is, you might want to consider going to a simple gnome desktop in the future
<bjsnider> pulse now supports passthru
<bjsnider> the next version of gstreamer will too
<bjsnider> and libav now supports multithreaded playback of video files, so as long as you have a multicore cpu, you can play anything, no matter how high the bitrate
<BluesKaj> heh, pulse doesn't even see my soundcard
<bjsnider> so in the near future someone in your situation could just use totem for everything and never have to edit text files. it would all just work seamlessly
<bjsnider> if the card has an alsa driver pulse shuld see it
<BluesKaj> no thanks bjsnider , I'm a kde guy ...I'll figure this out eventually, I usually can with a bit of help and a little luck :)
<jbwiv> anyone know if 11.10 will support xinerama with compiz? I use three monitors and can't use unity in 11.04 because of the reliance on compiz
<jbwiv> at least, I believe that's what the problem is. Xinerama across multiple X servers works fine with Ubuntu classic
<madurax86___> 2.6.38 freezes randomly on my machine, no log messages and no call traces, sysrq does not work, to recover have to reset and windows has been running straight for 1d+ on same hardware i dont know how to report it as a bug even since i dont have any reports
<madurax86___> all new kernels have it too
<madurax86___> natty ran stable on this with the first versions of 2.6.38 it froze for the first time after some security update showed up for the same kernel
<aajgar> Hi, anyone know how to create a bootable usb drive with uefi support ?
<aajgar> I can use unetbootin but I can't boot from teh usb
<dtigue> why do you want to use uefi ?
<bigjools> can anyone help with kmail2 in oneiric please? I just upgraded and it won't start, saying "Failed to fetch the resource collection"
<aajgar> dtigue: I have a lenovo T420 and it doesn't suport legacy bios boot
<mneptok> bigjools: sorry, migrated to GMail long ago.
<TheSimkin> aajgar: oh yah? that's kinda cool!
<bigjools> mneptok: I fear the cloud :)
<TheSimkin> aajgar: does it have linuxBios?
<aajgar> No . I don't see any such option ,
<mneptok> bigjools: don;t you live in the UK? fearing clouds means you live in a bomb shelter eating whatever vermin wander by.
<bigjools> mneptok: nearly, a shed at the bottom of my garden
<bigjools> mneptok: I used to be in a cupboard under the stairs, like Harry Potter
<TheSimkin> aajgar: what kinda bios does it have?
<mneptok> aajgar: i can help.
<mneptok> aajgar: are you booting *only* Linux on this machine?
<aajgar> no, I have windows 7 on this laptop and I was to install ubuntu as dual boot ,
 * mneptok waves at aajgar from Xubuntu running on his ThinkPad X120e with UEFI-only boot enabled
<mneptok> aajgar: when you go to partition, you'll find a 100-200MB FAT32 partition at the beginning of the disk. tell Linux to mount that at /boot/efi
<mneptok> aajgar: the rest you can partition as you please. install in legacy mode, then use a CD to boot, and select "Boot from first hard disk"
<aajgar> ok , so, we can't boot from a USB  ?
<mneptok> aajgar: that will boot the laptop. then look in /boot/efi/ubuntu and you'll find an EFI bootstub that you can move to /boot/efi//boot/
<mneptok> aajgar: mine boots fine from USB
<aajgar> how did you create the USB ? using unetbootin ?
<mneptok> aajgar: using the "Create startup disk" tool on another Ubuntu machine
<aajgar> ok , any special options required ?
<aajgar> I know 11.10 had uefi in the iso .,
<aajgar> also, should I enable legacy mode in BIOS ?
<mneptok> aajgar: i enabled legacy only while installing. after i installed, then istalled grub-efi packages, then moved that bootstub file, i am able to boot with UEFI-only in the BIOS
<aajgar> ok ,
<mneptok> sorry, forgot to mention the grub EFI packages you'll need.
<aajgar> grub-efi is included in 11.10 beta build ?
<jbwiv> at least, I believe that's what the problem is. Xinerama across multiple X servers works fine with Ubuntu classic
<jbwiv> woops
<jbwiv> wrong line ;)
<jbwiv> anyone know if 11.10 will support xinerama with compiz? I use three monitors and can't use unity in 11.04 because of the reliance on compiz
<ikonia> jbwiv: xinerama doesn't support 3d acceleration, so I don't see how it can work with compiz
<jbwiv> ikonia, ok. do you know if there's an alternative way to run three monitors via two gfx cards?
<ikonia> jbwiv: you can do it, it just won't do 3d acceleration
<ikonia> jbwiv: so things like compiz for example won't be useful,
<jbwiv> ikonia, so if I want to use unity, I'll have to use unity 2d?
<ikonia> but if you just want a desktop spamming 3 monitors, it should be fine
<ikonia> jbwiv: as I understand it, "yes" but I'm not a massive unity buff,
<jbwiv> k
<ikonia> jbwiv: that's certainly not fact, but I can't see how you could use 3d
<jbwiv> but as far as you know, there's no way to get 3 desktops *and* 3d acceleration
<ikonia> jbwiv: intel cards may work due to how they do acceleration
<ikonia> jbwiv: nvidia no, ati, not %100 sure
<jbwiv> ikonia, ok, thanks!
<ikonia> jbwiv: I've certainly done intel over 2 desktops, so I have no reason to doubt a 3rd
<jbwiv> is unity 2d going to be stable and ready with 11.10?
<ikonia> don't know, not a big unity buff
<ikonia> jbwiv: I'd say at least as stable as 11.04
<jbwiv> ikonia, ok, thanks
<bjsnider> jbwiv, the one sure-fire way to figure out of what you want to do is possible is to try it
<bjsnider> there aren't going to be a lot of people in this room with 2 graphics cards driving 3 monitors
<jbwiv> bjsnider, you haven't lived until you've tried it ;)
<jbwiv> but I understand
<ikonia> bjsnider: I have a setup with 4 monitors, which until recently had 6
<bjsnider> well, you can never have too many monitors
<ikonia> I accept the limititations of no acceleration though
<bjsnider> ikonia is such an overachiever that every time he needs to open a new window he buys a monitor to display it on its own desktop
<Chat2697> wellll?! xd
<Chat2697> helllooooooooo?
<ian_mac_> how do I configure Ubuntu to start without the graphical shell?
<Seven_Six_Two> I tried to install beta2 to see if I could fix my pulseaudio(won't start) and it isn't showing my raid devices! It asks if I'd like to enable them, just before the partitioner, but they aren't listed with my partitions.
<Seven_Six_Two> ian_mac_, you can uninstall whatever is starting, xdm,kdm,gdm,lightdm
<ian_mac_> okay
<ian_mac_> by default that is lightdm correct?
<Seven_Six_Two> ian_mac_, yes, unless you updated from 11.04 and didn't switch it
<ian_mac_> no this is a fresh install of the nightly I downloaded yesterday
<Seven_Six_Two> oh dang. I read the raid instructions backwards. I thought it said that trying to do it without the alternate will fail...
<damidalla> Hi everybody, I have updated my system, had a hangup using a video program, I forced hardware restart (no tty access -.-) and now I cannot login anymore, with a unity-greeter segfault in kern.log :(
<Seven_Six_Two> damidalla, can you get to a console with alt+ctrl+f1
<damidalla> I know, and I could not
<damidalla> I had no tty access - and the problem was still in tty1 booting
<Seven_Six_Two> damidalla, are you getting a kernel panic?
<damidalla> no, I got only a cycle of black screen -> text -> mouse on black -> black screen -> text ...
<damidalla> now I am on Windows - argh!
<Seven_Six_Two> does that keep cycling, or does it stop at some point?
<damidalla> it kept on for a few minutes, until I rebooted
<damidalla> the only hint I have is a kern.log message with a segfault of unity-greeter
<Seven_Six_Two> damidalla, hmm...perhaps you could...boot a live cd, mount the / somewhere and chroot to it, then reinstall unity-greeter?
<damidalla> uhm... sounds good :D I'll try it, there's always a first time for everything :D
<damidalla> the only time I used chroot I did a rm -rf... deleting my whole home XD
<damidalla> I'll try :)
<Seven_Six_Two> oh yeah, don't use that! lol
<damidalla> XD I know, I forgot the path to delete XD
<damidalla> do you suggest a live boot from a daily image or from the last alpha/beta of oneiric?
<Seven_Six_Two> I would use one of the betas
<nhaines> ian_mac_: Do you want to configure Ubuntu to start without the graphical shell, or do you want to install Ubuntu Server and not even have a graphical shell?
<edgy> Hi, is radeon 6770M supported?
<IdleOne> Question: what does :386 do in sudo apt-get install libxss1﻿:i386 ?
<organiks> hey all
<yofel> IdleOne: install the 32bit libxss1 on a 64-bit system?
<yofel> that's multiarch syntax
<IdleOne> yofel: ah, ok.
<IdleOne> thanks
<IdleOne> all this to get skype running :/
<IdleOne> yofel: thanks for the info. skype is working now :)
<ahel> wubi tell me global name 'cd_path' is not defined and exit without completing installation
<yofel> hmpf, skype
<yofel> on the topic: does someone know how to override the skype sound settings?
<yofel> for me it recogises my speakers as the microphone and my HDMI output as speakers
<bjsnider> i think there's a sound settings screen
<yofel> I found that, but that only gave me my speaker devices in the microphone settings, and all speaker devices had 'HDMI' in their name
<Drakeson> I have unset the gnome-terminal option which says "Enable menu access keys (such as Alt+F to open the File menu)", yet when I press Alt the list in the unity-2d-panel appears.  Do you also have this same issue?
<jtaylor> install the i386 version
<Drakeson> me?
<jtaylor> no sry
<jtaylor> got disconnected, that was a reply to something half an hour ago ^^
<Drakeson> heh. no worries :)
<CQ> hello, I have a problem... the netwrk manager for UMTS connections seems to not work, when I log in it asks for the pin, it then asks for my password to activate the device, then I manually tell it to connect to a network, and then it stays at Waiting for Authorization and stops there
<CQ> wireless networks seem to work, even though I can't test that at the moment
<CQ> this is on the beta 2 updated today
<edgy> yofel: and why do we need all those i386 packages now, they were not availabe in previous ubuntu versions?
<yofel> edgy: they were in ia32-libs, and that package is getting deprecated
<edgy> yofel: but that package is till available
<edgy> yofel: and even installed in my system
<yofel> yeah, but without those libraries that have been multiarched
<drbobb> okay, so I started the new kmail for the first time. it offered to migrate my old settings and data. this operation promptly failed, and now I'm stuck - kmail crashes as soon as it's launched
<edgy> yofel:  to save space or what?
<edgy> drbobb: hope you have a backup
<bjsnider> edgy, there is a high probability that you don't need that package anymore
<drbobb> I don't care about my old data. everything is on my imap server anyway. I could start anew and just config my accounts all over. but I can't
<edgy> bjsnider: you mean the one with i386 or the ia32-libs?
<bjsnider> ia32-libs
<edgy> drbobb: why you can't?
<edgy> bjsnider: I don't know then why it is installed on my installation
<drbobb> because I don't know how to launch kmail without it crashing right away
<drbobb> anyway all the old stuff seems to be still there, in .kde/share/apps/kmail/
<drbobb> but the new kmail won't launch
<edgy> bjsnider: I think wine needs it
<edgy> drbobb: you removed the kmail folder and still you are getting the crash?
<drbobb> edgy: no, why would I want to remove it
<bjsnider> edgy, not if you install wine:i386
<edgy> drbobb: your crash is due to an old config mostly, and since your mails are on the server, why not you remove it and start really from scratch
<ahel> wubi-11.10-rev236 -> ERROR TaskList: global name 'cd_path' is not defined
<drbobb> edgy: because it seems the new kmail no longer uses the kmail dir anyway
<drbobb> there is now a kmail2 dir, but there's essentially nothing in it
<edgy> drbobb: you will not lose something if you try, at least try
<drbobb> from what I see kmail2 uses some obscure pile of breakage called akonadi
<edgy> bjsnider: apt-get install wine:i386 or what?
<drbobb> which is opaque enough to prevent me from fixing anything by hand
<cwillu_at_work> drbobb, just mv it somewhere else if you're scared
<cwillu_at_work> (a good habit anyway; you can always delete it later)
<edgy> cwillu_at_work said it better
<drbobb> cwillu_at_work: i'm afraid this had no effect
<cwillu_at_work> drbobb, not my problem :p
<cwillu_at_work> I'm just pointing out the "mv, don't rm, so you can undo" aspect :p
<drbobb> okay, guess we can just assume that kmail is currently broken
<cwillu_at_work> on the other hand, I do stunts with btrfs ("don't try this as /home"), so...
<drbobb> and since i do need to send mail, could you suggest some other client?
<cwillu_at_work> gmail?
<drbobb> preferably one that won't pull in all of gnome behind it when installed
<cwillu_at_work> booting into your stable install or switching to your work machine?
<drbobb> my work machine happens to be at work, I don't enjoy going there by night
<cwillu_at_work> (because using a beta on a machine you require to get work done, when the beta isn't your work, is somewhat silly :p)
<drbobb> cwillu_at_work: absolutely, except that the stable release was almost as broken as the beta is
<drbobb> and I lost patience with dealing with its breakage
<cwillu_at_work> I think you went the wrong direction :p
<cwillu_at_work> retreat to the lts
<drbobb> nevermind
 * cwillu_at_work 's opinions are do not represent those of users, ubuntuforums, or canonical, and may cause cancer
<drbobb> each release is broken in its own different ways
 * cwillu_at_work do not take cwillu_at_work with alcohol
<cwillu_at_work> ask your doctor before taking cwillu_at_work.  If you develop symptoms such as btrfs root or python development, contact your doctor immediately
<cwillu_at_work> Warning:  may cause ssd's
<drbobb> the kde devs do seem to specialize in fixing what wasn't broken, and breaking it in the process
<cwillu_at_work> drbobb, they're most certainly not unique in that :p
 * cwillu_at_work will say no more :p
<drbobb> no problem, all I wanted was some magic incantation to unbreak my kmail
<CQ> hello, I have a problem... the netwrk manager for UMTS connections seems to not work, when I log in it asks for the pin, it then asks for my password to activate the device, then I manually tell it to connect to a network, and then it stays at Waiting for Authorization and stops there
<drbobb> if you have none, than say no more is okay with me
<bjsnider> drbobb, you don't have a high an opinion of kde as you used to i guess?
<bjsnider> there's a more kde-centric channel, #kubuntu-devel, that might be more help than this one
<drbobb> bjsnider: yeah, it seems to be going downhill at an alarming rate
<bjsnider> actually, if you graph it, the downhill trend would go back several years
<drbobb> nowadays it has become too opaque, when something breaks there's no way to figure out wtf went wrong
<bjsnider> it used to serve a purpose where curious windows users found it to be a more accessible alternative, before htey eventually switched over to gnome. what purpose it serves now is a mystery
<drbobb> in its day kde was technically waaaay ahead of gnome
<drbobb> I know, I actually tried using gnome v1
<drbobb> back when gnome mc was the default file manager
<drbobb> okay so I figured out that in case of trouble I'm supposed to run something called kmail-migrator, manually
<drbobb> too bad t just segfaults
<Ian_Corne> that's maybe what's crashing your launching of kmail in the first place
<Ian_Corne> you can try moving your config files and other files related to kmail
<drbobb> recommend me a lightweight imap client, anyone, puhleeeze
<bjsnider> why use a mail client?
<drbobb> Ian_Corne: sure I can try and I did, but it didn't help
<Ian_Corne> drbobb: try making a new user and see if kmail launches there
<drbobb> bjsnider: like, for reading and sending mail?
<Ian_Corne> so you're sure it's not that
<bjsnider> you can use a browser for that
<bjsnider> the exact situation you're in right now is why mail clients have gotten less popular
<bjsnider> you will eventually lose all of your saved settings
<drbobb> my webmail doesn't handle recipient lists of hundreds
<drbobb> (and no I am not a spammer)
<cwillu_at_work> drbobb, sounds like a job for a mailing list
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm having lots of trouble. I want to reinstall to fix pulseaudio(won't start). I downloaded alternate install of beta2. I can't install on fakeraid with it. I downloaded dvd of beta2, It won't progress farther than blurry purple wallpaper and a nice mouse cursor. I downloaded nightly cd, the site says it's 697mb, it's ~730. I burned it to a dvd, and I can get to a desktop (try it first) but nothing responds to the mouse. Th
<Seven_Six_Two> e cursor moves, that's it.
<drbobb> cwillu_at_work: been there done that
<Seven_Six_Two> bjsnider, I don't lose settings when I reinstall, and I use a client because I have multiple accounts and multiple computers
<drbobb> but it's not practical if the recipient list is different every time
<bjsnider> Seven_Six_Two, you haven't lost settings yet. you will eventually
<Seven_Six_Two> bjsnider, why do you think that? My settings are in my home, on a separate, backed up, partition
<drbobb> bjsnider: I can recreate those settings in a matter of minutes
<bjsnider> backing it up makes it less likely, but still possible, and a lot more effort
<bjsnider> even if you have multiple accounts a browser is still as fast
<Seven_Six_Two> bjsnider, um, no. That's actually just plain wrong.
<Seven_Six_Two> you think you can log in to and check mail for 6 accounts faster than I can start evolution?
<Ian_Corne> Seven_Six_Two:
<Ian_Corne> it all comes in my gmail :p
<Ian_Corne> so yes :D
<Ian_Corne> but i don't mind mail clients
<Ian_Corne> they have their place for people that want that
<drbobb> evolution happens to be very bad at handling lots of recipients
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. I guess if you're just going to forward everything. That's a pain if you have to reply to something with its incoming account (I have to for school)
<Ian_Corne> Seven_Six_Two: gmail allows you to setupd a diffrent smtp
<Ian_Corne> i don't forward, I fetch :)
<bjsnider> they have their place, but they've been decimated compared to 10 years ago
<bjsnider> what if the data becomes corrupted, the backup runs, and now the backup is also corrupted?
<Ian_Corne> are you still talking about mail clients?
<Ian_Corne> because you can just leave your message on the mailserver
<Seven_Six_Two> bjsnider, what if meteors fall and destroy the server holding your emails?
<Ian_Corne> now you're just playing in the cards of the cloud :p
<bjsnider> gmail is a distributed system, so no one server by itself is very important
<bjsnider> basically the whole united states would have to be destroyed
<drbobb> I use gmail all the time, but there are a few tasks I just can't achieve with it
<bjsnider> for example an earthquake that's a 25
<Seven_Six_Two> lol...of course anything can happen. when it's here, I can control it. It's not like mail providers (including gmail) haven't had accidents and deleted data
<bjsnider> drbobb, is it possible that there is a way that you haven't discovered yet?
<Ian_Corne> more then just the US
<bjsnider> well, ok, most of the world would have to be destroyed
<bjsnider> which, at that point, would render the issue of my mail account rather meaningless
<drbobb> bjsnider: frankly, I don't care (as long as I have a working mail client)
<Seven_Six_Two> it's been fun. I'm waiting for the nightly to boot (hopefully it works this time). going to collect walnuts
<|Slacker|> hello
<|Slacker|> how do I set up my fonts in oneiric?
<drbobb> same as in natty afaics
<bjsnider> gnome-tweak-tool
<|Slacker|> nope...
<|Slacker|> thanks
 * drbobb gets himself some thunderbird
<Ian_Corne> yeah, i wouldn't use evolution anymore
<drbobb> uhh kmail is a lot nicer (when it works..)
<drbobb> I can't even easily change the From: address..
<bjsnider> drbobb, thunderbird?
<drbobb> bjsnider: yeah
<drbobb> kmail more or less works correctly on a fresh account, it's the migration tool that's broken
<drbobb> thunderbird looks pretty clunky by comparison
<|Slacker|> ok...I've downloaded a .deb package but software center insists on an internal error, how do I install it through cli?
<Ian_Corne> dpkg -i
<jtaylor> gdebi or dpkg -i && apt-get install -f
<|Slacker|> thanks
<drbobb> dang, the no-sound-from-browsers bug comes from user settings. sound works on a freshly created account
<Volkodav> anybody has problems with xsane on brother scanners ? The driver installed fine but can not find the device on MFC-7860DW
<Volkodav> scans fine in 10.04
<Volkodav> 11.04*
<bjsnider> Volkodav, does simple scan work?
<Volkodav> nope
<Volkodav> same thing no er s foundscann
<Volkodav> no
<Volkodav> no scanner found*
<bjsnider> well, maybe you should submit a bug
<Volkodav> I e-mailed Brother support first see what they say
<User_007> Hello! How are you guys?
<User_007> I have a doubt... what´s the difference between Natty's Unity and Oneiric's Unity?
<User_007> i have heard that Natty's Unity is written on GTK2, and Oneiric's Unity is written on GTK3... is that true?
<ali1234> yes
<bjsnider> jbicha, are you around?
<ali1234> that's why we don't get a backport on oneiric's unity with all the hundreds of bugfixes that have been made
<User_007> so there is no way to make possible to oneiric's users to use Natty's Unity?
<ali1234> i dunno. why would you want to do that? unity in natty is awfully buggy...
<User_007> I don't think so... it was pretty good for me (AMD64), and now Oneiric's is very very slow...
<ali1234> i wish it was only slow for me
<ali1234> i would recommend you do a bisect to find the regression in oneiric, but a) bzr bisect is useless, and b) you can't even compile old oneiric versions because there's so much code churn
<User_007> and i don't know why, but i can't even watch a video (like 800x480) without a lot of lags... i had swiched to unity-2d
<ali1234> unity-2d is nice
<ali1234> based on a *good* toolkit
<ali1234> i'm planning on installing it
<ali1234> even though i could run 3d
<jbicha> bjsnider: sort of
<User_007> yeah, it's cool, but i was very happy on Natty's unity
<bjsnider> jbicha, i'm having an issue with gnome-shell, i went to their channel to ask about it, and based on the info i gave them, they said this is the issue:
<bjsnider> "your gconfd daemon and libgconf disagree about ipc (one using orbit, the other dbus)"
<jbicha> bjsnider: did you uninstall everything orbit? orbit is obsolete
<WaltherFI> How well does plymouth splash support i5/i7 sandy bridge integrated graphics?
<bjsnider> ok, i figure something is left over from ricotz's ppa
<User_007> Is there a way we can ask Ubuntu Developers to have an option to use Natty's Unity alternativelly on Oneiric?
<ali1234> User_007: you can ask them, but they'll say no
<User_007> Since the new unity is very laggy for some users?
<User_007> humm okay
<User_007> how to contact them?
<ali1234> have you filed a bug about the lag?
<User_007> not at all
<ali1234> well the first thing you should do is search launchpad for the bug
<ali1234> and if you don't find it, post it
<User_007> do i need to make an account?
<ali1234> yes
<User_007> okay, i will try something latter, thanks
<bjsnider> jbicha, there's an artistic app called agave that will pull in liborbit2
<jbicha> bjsnider: did you try removing orbit and seeing if that fixes your problem?
<bjsnider> jbicha, i removed it. i wil have to wait awhile to see if it fixes the issue
<ali1234> what is the purpose of the "install updates during install" option in the installer?
<ali1234> i mean it sounds obvious, but it does not appear to do anything?
<ali1234> oh ok, it just downloads them, but not install them
<ali1234> updating beta 2 = broken OS :(
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-29
<Shawn_> How stable is Oneiric to install atm?
<ali1234> well i just installed it, ran an update, it crashed out, and now i can't even login
<Shawn_> Is that an isolated incident or is it having lots of problems? :O
<ali1234> i don't know, there's no one else here right now
<Shawn_> Really? X_X
<jbicha> oneiric is still in beta so things are not fully stable
<Shawn_> But its coming out in like 2 weeks, is it stable enough to use for now since if I installed 11.04 I would just have to upgrade in a month?
<robin0800> Shawn_, its difficult to define stable enough what I might consider ok you might not
<Shawn_> Is it stable enough that I can use it for taking notes durring lectures at university without it crashing
<ali1234> probably, if you stick to unity-2d
<ali1234> and don't run any updates
<ali1234> and then do a reinstall when the final versioncomes out
<jbicha> it's not recommended to use pre-releases for important work...so do it at your own risk
<robin0800> Shawn_, depends if last update broke it
<Shawn_> Is there unity 3-D for 11.04?
<rww> Shawn_: yes, it's the default UI...
<robin0800> Shawn_, yes its called unity
<Shawn_> ALright I havnt used 11.04 yet
<Shawn_> My last install was 10.04
<ali1234> just carry on using that for now
<ali1234> 11.04 is the buggiest version of ubuntu that i can remember
<Shawn_> I just got a new netbook and its running Windows 7
<Shawn_> I want to get that off XD
<ali1234> well ok, just use that for 2 weeks
<Shawn_> 11.04 wasnt good either? X_X
<robin0800> Shawn_, 11.10 is looking much better
<Shawn_> Well which is more stable, 11.04 or 11.10 Im interested in trying out Unity
<ali1234> 11.04 does not crash
<ali1234> well, unless you do certain things
<ali1234> don't try to use drag and drop for example
<Shawn_> WHy not?
<ali1234> because it crashes it
<Shawn_> Seriously?
<ali1234> yes, seriously
<Shawn_> Just dragging files crashes it...?
<ali1234> onto the launcher, yes
<Shawn_> But moving them around doesnt?
<ali1234> yeah moving them around in windows is fine
<Shawn_> Oh okay thats what I thought you meant was just moving them around inside a window
<ali1234> but if you drag a file onto a launcher icon (eg drag text document to text editor icon to open it) then it puts unity into a locked up state, and you have to switch to a console and kill it
<ali1234> this has been fixed in 11.10 btw
<ali1234> unfortunately nobody knows which change fixed it, so the fix can't be put into 11.04
<Shawn_> Is that an important feature thats broken?
<Shawn_> I cant really tell
<Shawn_> Ive never heard of dragging a text document onto the text editor icon to open it..
<ali1234> not crashing is quite an important feature, yes
<Shawn_> I meant the dragging thing
<ali1234> well apparently people do this
<Shawn_> I have never done it, is it something new in 11.04 or is it something thats been done a while>?
<ali1234> it's something that you can do in windows
<ali1234> bug was found by an ex windows user
<ali1234> ex windows user was not happy
<Shawn_> XD
<Shawn_> I suppose I can live without a feature that I didnt know existed
<Shawn_> So did canonical basically say "F*** you GNOME!"?
<ali1234> no
<rww> Given that Ubuntu uses GNOME by default, that would be an odd move.
<ali1234> they still use gnome for everything except the panels
<Shawn_> I was told 11.10 got rid of GNOME and uses Unity and Unity 2-D
<rww> Unity is a shell for GNOME.
<rww> Much like GNOME Shell is a shell for GNOME.
<Shawn_> Okay now IM confused lol
<Shawn_> Which part makes up the shell?
<ali1234> the launcher, the "start menu", the indicator icons, panels, and clock
<jbicha> Shawn_: try Ubuntu 11.10, perhaps in VirtualBox, and install GNOME Shell to see what GNOME's interface looks like
<ali1234> no, not virtualbox
<rww> Shawn_: GNOME is a set of applications and libraries that together constitute the GNOME Desktop. Ubuntu takes GNOME and switches out various programs: Firefox instead of Epiphany, now Thunderbird instead of Evolution, Compiz instead of Metacity, etc. The shell is the pointy clicky decoration that ali1234 mentions.
<ali1234> it doesn't work in virtualbox
<ali1234> unity-2d does
<ali1234> but not unity
<jbicha> ali1234: it works here, maybe you need the latest virtualbox
<ali1234> i have the latest version of virtualbox... in natty
<rww> Doesn't work here on the latest virtualbox :\
<jbicha> ok, maybe try in a separate partition
<ali1234> it does that same old "compiz crashes in a loop and nothing ever loads" thing
<Shawn_> Ill just use 11.04 for now
<ali1234> except since someone decided to remove the "create launcher" item from desktop popup menu, you now have to power cycle the machine to escape
<ali1234> when i was testing natty in vbox i used to just create a "metacity -replace" launcher when that happened
<jbicha> ali1234: well you still should have a virtual terminal to use
<ali1234> yeah but getting to it is hard in virtualbox... ctrl-alt-f1 takes you to the host console
<jbicha> ali1234: ah, I never figured that one out either
<ali1234> and since virtualbox window menus are broken by global menu, i can't even try to figure it out
<bjsnider> rww, compiz instead of mutter. metacity 3 is mutter now
<dud> and girl is daughter
<rww> nod. I was thinking 11.04 :)
<winut> does kubuntu 11.10 beta 2 work in vbox? it crashes installing and crashes live dvd vbox 4.1.2
<Stanley00> winut: It will, but I doubt it work smoothly...
<Stanley00> winut: why dont you use an LiveUSB for testing?
<winut> maybe i don't have enough disk space? got 20gb free, should that be ok?
<winut> thx
<Stanley00> winut: 20GB is more than enough
<winut> in that case its just bugged! can you get a nightly build?
<yofel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ has the dailies
<histo> mplayer with matrix and caca video output are a blast
<winut> Stanley00 : it was installing the vm to the wrong disk! lol i'll try again another day, thanks
<Stanley00> winut: :))
<winut> thanks guys :-)
<famine_> has gnome 3.2 been added yet?
<bjsnider> yes
<famine_> how do I upgrade my system?
<famine_> ive done apt-get update
<famine_> whats the command to download and install any new packages
<famine_> ie to update the system
<bjsnider> famine_, update-manager -d
<famine_> ty
<FoolishOwl> I just noticed this morning that the default umask was changed from 022 to 00w.
<FoolishOwl> *002
<FoolishOwl> I'd long wondered why user private groups were only halfway implemented. They're finally fully implemented.
<organiks> how is 11.10?
<jetsaredim> is there any way to force a window to always open or just stay in the same workspace?
<jetsaredim> i'm running virtualbox 4.1.2 and every time the screensaver pops on the vm window jumps to whatever workspace i'm looking at
<ali1234> compiz can do it i believe
<ali1234> virtualbox is tricky because it likes to close and reopen the windows all the time
<ali1234> so eg, reboot the VM, and the windows will just to the current workspace
<ali1234> compiz can do just about anything with window specific rules though (it's a plugin)
<jetsaredim> maybe this is new but it seems like every time the vm state changes
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> going from vga text mode to X11 mode does it too
<ali1234> changing the graphics mode
<jetsaredim> hm
<ali1234> installing guest utils helps
<ali1234> also, why even run the screensaver in the VM?
<ali1234> screensaver must be changing the resolution
<jetsaredim> yea i just turned that off
<jetsaredim> and its only with the 11.10 vm not winxp
<qH> Hello
<qH> Since upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10 I am having problems connecting to my wireless network. The connection is made, and after about 30 seconds the connection is lost
<qH> This has never happened with any of the previous versions of Ubuntu. IT COMPLETELY LOCKS UP MY ROUTER. The only solution after attempting a connection is to reset the router.
<qH> I need help
<qH> my wireless card is intel wifi link 5100
<Nattgew> how do I change default applications?
<jbicha> Nattgew: System Settings>System Info
<Nattgew> Thanks!
<jbicha> qH: sorry I don't know enough networking to help but I can't believe that Ubuntu breaks your router
<qH> também acho que sim
<alhubaishi> hi all
<alhubaishi> i just upgraded to 11.10
<alhubaishi> well i did it yesterday
<alhubaishi> i got a problem , my flash dont work , when i visit youtube or anywhere
<alhubaishi> i tried uninstalling and reinstalling from the software center
<alhubaishi> and rebooting same issue
<alhubaishi> any one have this problem since upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10?
<alhubaishi> i always send full report bugs when it asks me
<carli2> network with NAT is not working on oneiric
<kjeldahl> So about dual screen not being selectable (error message), is it something AMD/ATI specific, or in general? On beta 2 I might add...
<drussell> kjeldahl: dual screen.. mirror or individual?
<kjeldahl> drussell: Mirror works fine, individual not.
<kjeldahl> Also, on the last beta, only Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D shows up as alternatives when logging in. I think it used to have Gnome as well, but I may have forgotten installing a package or so.
<kjeldahl> The gnome-shell package seems to be the answer.
<oal> I think I'm going to install 11.10 today. Should I go with beta 2 or todays daily?
<Guest55976> Hey, so I decided I'd upgrade to 11.10... well after leaving my computer alone to do this, I come back and turn on the monitor (since it had turned off due to inactivity). I'm currently looking at a normal cursor on top of what at first looks like a solid black screen, but if you look closely you can see my desktop! I can even see the dock move when I hold down the windows key. But I can't press anything. What the crap?
<oal> Guest55976: reboot?
<kjeldahl> oal: I tested beta 2 yesterday, and the installer still crashes... Booting from live CD, then upgrading before starting to install seems to fix the installer part of it. But there's so much stuff simply not working so only do it if you are prepared for pain.
<Guest55976> oal,  OK, I just did. Let's hope it was just waiting for me to click a button to restart. :(
<carli2> when i use NAT network, the nm-applet connects and disconnects all the time
<oal> kjeldahl: Oooh, well... I guess I'll load it onto my usb stick and play with it there then. :)
<Guest55976> so far so good...
<kjeldahl> Trying to install xorg-edgers to work around current bugs in Oneiric was not a success (lead to system hang on a black screen). Thank you for ppa-purge...
<napster> gnome 3 OR unity?
<napster> which is bundled in 11.10?
<kjeldahl> Unity is bundled. "apt-get install gnome-shell" gives you Gnome 3 as well.
<napster> kjeldahl: ok
<kjeldahl> Or more correcly ".. gives you Gnome Shell as well". AFAIK, Unity runs on Gnome 3 as well.
<napster> ok, wayland is dropped already right?
<bazhang> no
<kjeldahl> Dropped, as in not in current release, yes. But no for the future AFAIK.
<napster> ok
<bazhang> it is not ready, so not for several years
<napster> ok
<kjeldahl> And btw, in case people read logs, I _think_ my problem with extending the desktop on a dual screen setup is related to the ATI drivers/fglrx... Messing with xorg.conf seemingly solves it, but it has been a long time since that was normally necessary...
<hasenj> I don't read logs, I just joined
<hasenj> but I suggest to get rid of fglrx
<hasenj> though I don't know how the open source driver works with multiple monitors
<kjeldahl> hasenj: I tried. Seems Unity didn't like it too much... But I did not try to pinpoint it exactly.
<hasenj> kjeldahl, actually unity works wonerfully for me with the open source ati drivers
<hasenj> has been since before 11.04
<hasenj> but you have to completely uninstall fglrx
<hasenj> apt-get remove doesn't seem to clean it properly
<artzra> hi !!
<hasenj> there's a wiki guide somewhere about how to properly do it
<artzra> just install skype on oneric !!
<kjeldahl> ok thanks, I'll look into it later. Just happy I got my desktop running again. For now anyway.
<hasenj> kjeldahl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<hasenj> oh ok
<kjeldahl> If it's not recommended, maybe Ubuntu should stop pushing it in peoples face? ;-)
<hasenj> I was under the impression you were still having problems
<kjeldahl> hasenj: I was. Solved it in xorg.conf directly. Xinerama setup - using the ati supplied tools - also worked, but more poorly of course (shearing, and probably a lot slower).
<hasenj> yea fglrx was slower for me than the open source driver
<hasenj> and videos always flickered
<artzra> Skype / oneric  , /synaptic (v4l2ucp) + terminal  " LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype"
<crshbndct> hey everyone
<kjeldahl> hasenj: Based on your information, I'm giving getting rid of fglrx another go. Fingers crossed!
<hasenj> kjeldahl, good luck,
<hasenj> kjeldahl, one thing though, I had some custom boot command line in my grub file and it caused me trouble after updating to 11.10
<hasenj> kjeldahl, just in case your grub config also has some custom boot command line
<crshbndct> i am having a problem with 11.10 i have been using it for a few hours now, and it was working fine, but after a reboot, it is saying i cant mount some of my other hard drives "unable to mount volume, not authorised"
<hasenj> kjeldahl, I mean in `/etc/default/grub`, the line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<kjeldahl> hansej: Thanks, shouldn't be any problem at my end - I do not have anything special in grub.
<crshbndct> and in the notification area top right, my name is missing, and it is saying no network devices available, and yet i am able to use the net, but the icon is not showimg as connected
<crshbndct> i googled for it, and it seems like the same bug has been filed, so i thought there wasnt much point filing another one, its just that my system is unusable at the moment
<kjeldahl> hasenj: Seems to work great; only fglrx errors in Xorg.0.log is not finding fglrx. Dual screen setup is still as it was. Thanks.
<hasenj> kjeldahl, awesome!
<hasenj> enjoy :P
<crshbndct> i might try  logoff/logon or rebooting and see if that fixes it eh
<kjeldahl> Thanks, I will. Feels like Canonical is doing themselves a disfavour when still recommending the fglrx stuff. Maybe there is some high end graphics where it actually counts as a positive, but for regular usage it seems to be working worse than the open source stuff.
<kjeldahl> Then again; it's probably about time for me to invest in a new motherboard as well, possibly with some embedded intel gfx device or similar. Time will tell.
<psalden> hey folks, anyone in here with experience installing oneiric in vmware? I could do it just fine in virtualbox, but in vmware I can't seem to get 3d acceleration. Not even with vmware tools installed.
<crshbndct> re: not able to mount.. rebooting fixed it, but switched default audio out to the hdmi port :\ but got it sorted now
<crshbndct> although i had to reboot 3 times to get a desktop.
<crshbndct> kjeldahl: did i see earlier that you were having problems with fglrx?
<kjeldahl> crshbndct: Correct.
<crshbndct> its working perfectly for me.. what problem were you having?
<kjeldahl> Dual screen.
<kjeldahl> Extending desktop (not mirror).
<kjeldahl> Without Xinerama.
<crshbndct> yeah i have two screens too, they are different sizes and resolutions and refresh rates.. one crt, one lcd
<kjeldahl> You got it working without any fuzz?
<crshbndct> no hassles at all.. wel sort of.
<crshbndct> first time round left desktop was on the right and vice versa, so i switched that, had to reboot, reboot just froze at a screen full of text
<kjeldahl> At my end, the gui for configuring multiple screens simply told me resolution wasn't high enough or something like that. Stuffing everything directly xorg.conf seemed to make it work however, so it could be a gui issue, or how the driver reports capabilities to the gui.
<crshbndct> so i ctrl alt f2, login sudo reboot, then i had to change resolution
<crshbndct> same deal had to tty2 login and reboot every time
<kjeldahl> I got it working as well eventually, after multiple reboots etc. But I prefer skipping the whole fglrx since it seems less supported than the open source driver.
<crshbndct> have you tried running the catalyst control centre with "sudo amdcccle" from terminal?
<crshbndct> ehhh.. i never use open source.. performance is horrible with it
<kjeldahl> Yes. That allowed me to set up dual screen, but ONLY with using Xinerama, which is a poor solution AFAIK.
<crshbndct> hang on a sec
<kjeldahl> In my experience, the open source stuff works a lot better, but yes, sometimes miss basic things like acceleration etc. But it's getting better and better, and most of the open source stuff have a lot of acceleration implemented already. Maybe not enough for high end cad applications, but I prefer to have the rest of the things work better (like they mostly do with the open source drivers).
<crshbndct> http://imgur.com/LkpfA
<crshbndct> that is my catalyst control centre settings
<crshbndct> and this http://i.imgur.com/zzHbAl.jpg is my desktop.. i wasnt running 11.10 in this shot, but i am now with the same settings
<kjeldahl> I did that, but xorg still did not allow me to extend my desktop. There are settings under display options that allow you to do that with the amd utility, but then using xinerama.
<kjeldahl> If you drag a window along the border between the two screen, do you see "shearing"?? If you do, that's xinerma (and poor performance) looking at you.
<crshbndct> maybe its a gpu issue? what gpu do you have?
<kjeldahl> RV730 PRO (Radeon HD 4650) - an old one.
<crshbndct> no mine drags from screen to screen with no issues
<crshbndct> ahh ok
<crshbndct> i suspect that it *MAY* be because those gpus came out before eyefinity and dual screens were a huge big thing
<crshbndct> although, if it enables it in the drivers it should work
<crshbndct> anyone got any idea how to make empathy open all my chat boxes in the same window, with different tabs?
<kjeldahl> When you upgraded, did you set up dual screens again, or did you just keep your setup from before? If you did not set it up again, it could indicate a gui confusion issue in 11.10..
<crshbndct> i did a fresh install, was running arch before this
<kjeldahl> And you set up dual screen using the ubuntu supplied tool?
<crshbndct> no i set it up using the catalyst control centre. the ubuntu tools dont work well with proprietary driver in my experience
<kjeldahl> Ok. If you're qurious about the Xinerama stuff you could grep for it in your Xorg log file. But you may be right that on more modern ATI chipset, maybe even the proprietary driver supports dual screen without Xinerama.
<crshbndct> i only asked because i tried 11.10 beta 1 and catalyst was BROKEN in that release, well for me anyway. didnt work at all. but the new one works a treat
<crshbndct> but anyway i gotta go.. 1am here and i have a grumpy gf waiting for me..
<crshbndct> cyas later
<kjeldahl> Yeah, I think I got it working both with and without. Take care! Thanks for helping out.
<BluesKaj> hey all
<jeffrash> Just started seeing an odd issue
<jeffrash> if I minimize a window, it doesn't show minimized in the unity bar and I can't open it back up
<jeffrash> I'm running 11.10b2
<kjeldahl> jeffrash: I have the same with Thunderbird, but terminal works fine.
<jeffrash> It's any app for me
<jeffrash> terminal, chrome, xchat, etc
<kjeldahl> jeffrash: Yes, it just happened with terminal also suddenly. I can always find them through alt-tab though. Still a bug though.
<jeffrash> I can click the desktop and then click the icon and it works
<jeffrash> and the global menu stays the app I was in even after I minimize it
<jeffrash> until I click the desktop
<jeffrash> or another app
<jeffrash> Looks like focus is staying on the window after it's minimized
<drussell> jeffrash: yup am seeing it also, seems to be intermittent...
<drussell> jeffrash: can't reproduce it currently, but had it quite a bit yesterday
<jeffrash> I'll check for a bug report when I get a chance.
<n0rfball> Does anyone know why there are only 4 themes available in 11.10? There doesn't seem to be a mention of the usual Clearlooks etc.
<e`> i got an "could not calculate the upgrade" error, the error dialog says i should report it unless i'm upgrading to a pre-release version of ubuntu
<e`> so is this some temporary glitch or should i still report it, sounds odd that this late in beta the repo would be in a knot?
<kjeldahl> I haven't seen that one, but the installer has crashed on me late during installs for the last few releases. Running a live-cd, then updating everything (at least until ramdisk runs full), and then installing has worked...
<steveire> Any ideas how I get skype working on 64bit?
<steveire> On oneric
<steveire> Clean install
<tankdriver> steveire: use the skype:i386 package.
<bjsnider> steveire, you likely need to install libxss1:i386, but try starting skype from the console to check
<steveire> Thanks, I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/830440
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, have you tried using a new user account, or the guest account to check if browser audio works?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 830440 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<steveire> However, http://paste.kde.org/128761/
<steveire> I don't even know where the bug is there
<e`> hmm.. looks like the aborted update left my system in limbo with oneiric stuff in sources.list :I
<jeffrash> kjeldahl, drussell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/861989
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 861989 in unity "unable to bring the application back right after minimize it" [Undecided,New]
<dud> hey you the rock steady crew...
<kjeldahl> jeffrash: Great job; thanks.
<LK-> Hi, any idea what's up with online accounts not being integrated yet?
<afief> After upgrading to 11.10 postgresql stopped listening to local connections. Anybody knows how to fix it?
<daveo> i tried running 11.10 in virtualbox and had installer die (known bug i guess) then many artifacts while moving cursor around, sound familiar?
<h00k> Looking for a bug dealing with Empathy/Google Talk where you get a new message from someone, open the conversation, and it appears blank.
<e`> re sources.list left with oneiric stuff, i just hadn't closed the update-manager error dialog.. so all good, no ill aftereffects
<jeffrash> kjeldahl, drussell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/859885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 859885 in unity (Ubuntu) "Minimizing a window should switch focus to the windows underneath it (breaks restore)" [High,Fix committed]
<jeffrash> kjeldahl, drussell, the one I posted before has been flagged as a dupe of this one
<drussell> jeffrash: many thanks, will subscribe
<h00k> ubottu: 862424
<h00k> bug 862424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862424 in telepathy-gabble (Ubuntu) "New received message window appears blank" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862424
<ErickMoreno> After a fresh 11.10 install, but keeping my configs from 11.04, KDE programs (Digikam and Amarok) seems to have global menu disabled. They keep a separated menu bar always active. Any suggestions?
<Lynoure> ErickMoreno: I had the same, thought the global menu thing was buggy... does it work for you if you throw away the configs?
<ErickMoreno> Lynoure, I didn't test yet because I don't know where specific global menu configs are placed
<ErickMoreno> I also didn't remove kde configs, Lynoure
<Stanley00> ErickMoreno: I think Lynoure mean the config of Digikam and Amarok, you should back up your old config and try deleting them...
<ErickMoreno> I'll try it Stanley00
<Lynoure> Stanley00: indeed, thanks for the clarification :)
<Stanley00> ;)
<Lynoure> I kind of assume there was no global menu config in 11.04 yet, so throwing that out is N/A, but I can be wrong :)
<ErickMoreno> I moved ~/.kde to .kde-backup and had the same behaviour
<Stanley00> ErickMoreno: maybe you should log out...
<dud> hey you the rock steady crew
<dud> i am double key
<ErickMoreno> but the apps showed new config wizard, like fresh install
<dud> i wish ubuntu is as easy as an apple
<ErickMoreno> but it is dud :)
<Stanley00> ErickMoreno: hmm bad luck then...
<ErickMoreno> I'll logout and see what happens, Stanley00
<ErickMoreno> I logout, used the prompt to remove .kde folder, login again and got the same behaviour =/
<afief> After upgrading to 11.10 postgresql stopped listening to local connections. Anybody knows how to fix it?
<ErickMoreno> any other tip? Any other config that I need to clean Lynoure Stanley00 ?
<Stanley00> ErickMoreno: it seem unity global menu not yet work well with kde?
<ErickMoreno> I think that kde apps are not correctly integrated at all
<ErickMoreno> fonts size, colors and icons are a bit strange too Stanley00
<Stanley00> ErickMoreno: it's time to move your old config back ;))
<ErickMoreno> I've already did it
<ErickMoreno> but it's all the same, colos, icons and global menu are strange in both configs Stanley00
<Stanley00> ErickMoreno: I dont use KDE so it hard to guess what's wrong with your apps, you should ask someone else, or hope it will be fixed next update. sorry.
<ErickMoreno> anyway, thank you Stanley00 :)
<Stanley00> ErickMoreno: you are welcome :)
<katronixserf> Hi all, I installed 11.1 on my laptop last night, interesting thing is the live dvd was able to detect my sound card, however the installed version can't. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<penguin42> katronixserf: I'd look for differences in dmesg between the live and install and also the contents of /proc/asound/cards in the two
<katronixserf> ok
<katronixserf> odd, asking for a dmesg, all I get over and over is a number in brackets followed by 2:3:4: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86
<katronixserf> the number in brackets changes, but the rest is constant
<penguin42> can you give us one of the lines?
<katronixserf> [25680.352256] 2:3:4: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, in reference to your question about audio as a different user , I'm already included in the audio group
<katronixserf> penguin42, that was for you
<dud> i installed synaptic
<dud> because i missed it
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, in this case the problem seems to have been a userland config file, so you should definitely try a different user account
<bhavesh_> How can I change the Unity dash size in Ubuntu 11.10?
<bhavesh_> coz I dont see any resize thingy at bottom right corner of dash
<penguin42> katronixserf: Well that's most likely a sound issue - 48k is the normal sample freq
<penguin42> katronixserf: Report the bug using ubuntu-bug
<katronixserf> ok
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, the only audio problem I have is with webaudio, any music or video-audio plays fine ,but html5 audio doesn't work so it's not just flash sound
<bhavesh_> I mean the black window on clicking the search button on the panel
<bhavesh_> (too much of "the's"
<bhavesh_> )
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, that was his problem too
<Anon1234> Hi, did the recent updates in oneiric break light themes? None of the icons are appearing for me.
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, why shoud different user account make any difference ...I've heard this suggestion before , but why ?
<bjsnider> you remember that alsa config file you edited?
<bjsnider> here are all kinds of config files that are specific to your user account, and will inevitably be different on another one
<bjsnider> a new account would have default values
<bjsnider> so would the guest account
<BluesKaj>  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ?
<bjsnider> that's a system-wide file, but there are also local files for each account
<bjsnider> and the local ones take priority
 * BluesKaj shakes his head and wonders why the default user has become a guest on his own pc to make stuff work
<katronixserf> odd, even though the system doesn't detect my audio equipment, audio works
<katronixserf> that shouldn't happen should it? lol
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, it's only a test
<katronixserf> the audio buttons on my keyboard work too.... utterly bizarre lol
<BluesKaj> bjsnider,  I've attmpted to login as a guest . i suppose I have to set that up in usermanagement
<BluesKaj> err never attempted
<BluesKaj> ok here goes
<mobile> hey
<mrdoctorwho> Hello. Afrer update to 11.10, libreoffice opening documents very slowly and get many CPU time. What i should to do? (Sorry for my english)
<TheSimkin> mrdoctorwho: can you run top/htop and see what your memory usage etc is like and see what's using the most cpu ?
<mrdoctorwho>  6316 mrdoctor  20   0  172m  60m  40m R  100  6.1   0:12.30 soffice.bin
<mrdoctorwho> 100 - cpu
<mrdoctorwho> 6.1 - %mem (of 1 gb)
<TheSimkin> uhh
<TheSimkin> can you make it a little clearer or use pastebin?
<mrdoctorwho> ok
<soee> any idea how can i solve this error: error while loading shared libraries: libglade-2.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 ?
<soee> (im trying to run 32 bit app on 64bit system)
<TheSimkin> i think you need to install the 32 bit compatibilty stuff
<TheSimkin> sorry i'm not sure how to do so in ubuntu.
<TheSimkin> googling should answer!
<mrdoctorwho> what i should to do with libreoffice?
<TheSimkin> mrdoctorwho: run top/htop and copy paste the whole thing please
<TheSimkin> mrdoctorwho: what you pasted wasn't enough
<mrdoctorwho> TheSimkin: all or only line with soffice.bin?
<TheSimkin> the whole thing please
<TheSimkin> i want to see your memory usage etc
<mrdoctorwho> ok
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, the guest user was the same , no audio on any websites
<mrdoctorwho> TheSimkin: http://pastebin.com/GTQJ5A6p
<mrdoctorwho> Im testing libreoffice on two PC`s
<mrdoctorwho> And see a one result
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, your issue must be caused by the system-wide alsa config file then
<bjsnider> there is some problem with it
<BluesKaj> yeah bjsnider , think so too, there are amix settings which appear to override alsaconf according to some
<BluesKaj> ppl on the web , but amixer man page help is hopeless as are many man pages that don't give examples of commands that actaully work .
<BluesKaj> for example set default suggest to use  c- card hw:X . One gets an error message if I use the setting as card 0 , the default in most setups
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, ^
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, look, i'm not an expert on alsa config files. you should track down someone who is, and talk to them about it
<bjsnider> there's probably an alsa dev channel on freenode
<TheSimkin> mrdoctorwho: sorry i was afk
<TheSimkin> back and looking
<TheSimkin> mrdoctorwho: you have no swap
<mrdoctorwho> TheSimkin: yes
<TheSimkin> you also have almost no free memory
<TheSimkin> your system is going to be slow in this situation
<TheSimkin> run top again and press capitol "M"
<TheSimkin> this should sort by memory usage
<mrdoctorwho> TheSimkin: im tested on two PC`s
<TheSimkin> i'm using libreoffice on one-eye-eric and using it as a "print server"
<TheSimkin> i can assure you, it is very fast.
<TheSimkin> less than 1 second to open a document print it and close up.
<TheSimkin> mrdoctorwho: if you still feel it's slugish after fixing your memory problem maybe check out iotop
<mrdoctorwho> TheSimkin: before on my pc libreoffice working fast
<mrdoctorwho> TheSimkin: and on second pc too
<mrdoctorwho> im not use swap because in my netbook installed SSD
<TheSimkin> that's even less reason to not use a swap
<TheSimkin> swapping to ssd is far better than swapping to a hd
<TheSimkin> fix your memory issues plz
<mrdoctorwho> ?
<mrdoctorwho> i think low memory is not a reason
<noobivankenobi> i do have simple problem and i use  amd a3850 apu with 6550 oncpu graphics and  i simply can see anything when i try to install 11.10 beta 2 or daily build , can someone link me a webpage that could help me?
<drapedup> you shouldn't be using 11.10 beta first off
<noobivankenobi> daily build fails as well
<noobivankenobi> tried yesterday last time, it boots running i hear welcome sound but black screen
<noobivankenobi> 11.04 is just fine but cant install 11.10
<noobivankenobi> Anyone having same problems with amd apus?
<noobivankenobi> :)
 * penguin42 doesn't have that chip - what is the last thing you see?
<dud> i've seen ponchorello
<penguin42> ...during boot
<robotti^> I have problem
<dud> do androids dream of electric sheeps?
<robotti^> maybe
<dud> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<robotti^> dud: star trek: tng?
<dud> temba, his arms wide
<robotti^> http://dpaste.com/623561/ <-- why this happen?
<robotti^> I cannot update
<dud> bad ram
<dud> delete the apt temp archive
<robotti^> bad ram?
<penguin42> you know, I've seen a lot of people get Hash Sum mismatches in the last month or two on lots of machines; there is something else going on somewhere
<dud> then do sudo apt-get update
<robotti^> dud: where is that?
<robotti^> dud: where apt temp archhive?
<robotti^> where is
<dud> var/cache/apt/archives
<dud> or do a apt-get clean
<robotti^> ok
<robotti^> dud: It does not help
<robotti^> I firstly run sudo apt-get clean
<robotti^> and after that, I just removed everything
<robotti^> from that directory.
<robotti^> and problem persists.
<dud> aptget clean should do the same stuff
<robotti^> I did that first
<robotti^> and it does not work better
<dud> try to use another mirror server
<robotti^> okay
<dud> in spaghettix or something you can change that easily
<robotti^> damsn
<robotti^> Maybe I just could go to sleep :)
<robotti^> dud: could you recommend for me good apt source?
<genii-around> hash sum mismatches can also happen if there is some stale cache on a machine between you and source
<robotti^> I could prevent this by using different source?
<robotti^> or using proxy?
<robotti^> genii-around: should I remove that source?
<dud> no glue
<dud> do a memtest please
<genii-around> robotti^: If it winds up being stale server caching posting #7 here might end up being useful for you:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/apt-get-update-sources-bz2-hash-sum-mismatch-aptitude-update-no-errors-697924/
<CyON>  hai guys !! since when I upgraded my ubuntu 11.4 to 11.10 I cant play audio file when I roll over the mouse on the file ! I used to play like this in older versions of ubuntu can any one tell me how to FIX this ?
<larsduesing> Hi together
<CyON> jbicha: can u please tell me how to fix my problem !
<bjsnider> CyON, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11258844&postcount=2
<jbicha> CyON: no I don't know what your problem is ;-)
<bjsnider> you answered in a forum post
<jbicha> oh ok, I surprise myself sometimes :)
<bjsnider> bad case of lack of sushi
<CyON> jbicha :   since when I upgraded my ubuntu 11.4 to 11.10 I cant play audio file when I roll over the mouse on the file ! I used to play like this in older versions of ubuntu can any one tell me how to FIX this
<IdleOne> Anybody else experience this issue. I am unable to adjust the volume from the volume applet but when I open the sound settings I can, this is on Kubuntu11.10 ?
<faust_> IdleOne: have you checked that the main channel is set to the right one?
<bjsnider> CyON, it's because you don't have sushi
<jANaM> Is unity more stable in 11.10?
<bjsnider> i couldn't resist
<IdleOne> faust_: what do you mean by the right one?
<faust_> IdleOne: open kmix and check settings
<CyON> bjsnider: so where how I can install sushi ?
<bjsnider> rad the forum post link i sent you
<CyON> bjsnider: ok
<faust_> IdleOne: my laptop has two out channels: hdmi and audio internal analog, by default the installer picked hdmi as the main channel and my function keys where binded to it
<faust_> but the sound I hear from the laptop comes out through the other hannel
<faust_> IdleOne: kmix>settings
<IdleOne> kmix doesn't seem to want to run
<faust_> IdleOne: what do you use for sound settings
<faust_> ?
<IdleOne> right now, click on the volume applet > mixer
<charlie-tca> jANaM: more stable than... ?  If it is more stable than 11.04, yes
<IdleOne> faust_: it has Internal Audio Analogue Stereo in there
<jANaM> Well, has anyone tried qt-unity in 11.10? Does it offer the same features as in 3D unity?
<faust_> IdleOne: do you have other choices?
<jANaM> because in 11.04 qt unity had less features than the compiz unity(3D)
<CyON> bjsnider, I have one more problem in ubuntu 11.10 ,when I import music files in rhythmbox it shows an import errors 'your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in' now what is that error ?
<IdleOne> faust_: it doesn't give me other choices it just displays what is in use from what i can tell
<IdleOne> and like I said kmix refuse to run
<robotti^> genii-around: I changed and it will try to make system update
<robotti^> genii-around: like for new version
<CyON> bjsnider, ?
<bjsnider> CyON, i guess your gstreamer installation is missing a plugin. there are lots of gstreamer plugins packages
<CyON> bjsnider, so how to find which plugin is missing in my box ?
<robotti^> genii-around: http://dpaste.com/623599/
<ErickMoreno> CyON, I can't play music just keeping the mouse over the music file too
<ErickMoreno> CyON, did you solved this issue?
<CyON> ErickMoreno,  not yet ! :(
<bjsnider> it is now handled by a little app called sushi, which hasn't ben packaged yet
<robotti^> http://dpaste.com/623599/ <-- does anybody know how to fix that?
<ErickMoreno> CyON, now I read the link explaining the issue, will be solved soon
<genii-around> robotti^: Please translate "merkitty poistettavaksi, mutta se on poistojen estolistalla."
<CyON> ErickMoreno,  yeah!!  I'm waiting for it !!
<noobivankenobi> i do have simple problem and i use  amd a3850 apu with 6550 oncpu graphics and  i simply can see anything when i try to install 11.10 beta 2 or daily build , can someone link me a webpage that could help me?
<robotti^> genii-around: marked for deletion, but it is a depreciation of blocking list.
<robotti^> genii-around: ubuntu-desktop
<CyON> ErickMoreno,  then how know the problem is solved , I mean will they provide any update in ubuntu ?
<Arnold> Why is Chat (Empathy) marked as active/running in the Message Indicator menu, if it wasn't even launched once?
<ErickMoreno> CyON, just update your system frequently. Sometime the issue will be solved
<CyON> ErickMoreno, HmmM
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<Arnold> Hello FernandoMiguel.
<noobivankenobi> i do have simple problem and i use  amd a3850 apu with 6550 oncpu graphics and  i simply cant see anything when i try to install 11.10 beta 2 or daily build , can someone link me a webpage that could help me?
<genii-around> robotti^: Can you pastebin result of: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<robotti^> genii-around: http://dpaste.com/623605/
<IdleOne> faust_: somehow the volume applet is now working :)
<IdleOne> I didn't change anything
<genii-around> robotti^: I would suggest to switch your repositories to the main local one. eg: se.archive.ubuntu.com
<faust_> IdleOne: probably it's just luck! :-)
<IdleOne> faust_: yup, I'll take it lol
<faust_> I am dealing with kmail2 bugs, it's really really annoying
<faust_> after today's update
<faust_> it started to create duplicate mails
<faust_> and tonight I am stuck with 330 unread copies and everytime I "touch" a duplicate
<faust_> an error is displayed
<faust_> AgentBase(akonadi_maildir_resource_1): Error opening ; this folder is missing.
<faust_> that is what the debugger says
<faust_> :-(
<robotti^> genii-around: how?
<genii-around> robotti^: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and then change all where you have http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/Linux/distributions/ubuntu/ubuntu/    to: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<genii-around> robotti^: Then save, then sudo apt-get update
<robotti^> okei
<genii-around> robotti^: Is only ubuntu-desktop from oneiric and the rest of your ubuntu from natty?
<robotti^> hmm?
<robotti^> I formatted harddrive, and installed oneric. I have not installed natty
<robotti^> it was clean install
<genii-around> robotti^: OK.
<robotti^> so no natty packages
<genii-around> robotti^: So then after se.archive.ubuntu.com change, see if sudo apt-get update completes successfully
<FernandoMiguel> got my old Nokia HS-56W Bluetooth ear piece to work on my Ubuntu laptop.
<FernandoMiguel> Gonna use it for Plus Hangouts :D
<FernandoMiguel> cool :D
<robotti^> genii-around: I replaced
<robotti^> genii-around: it complteded?
<robotti^> genii-around: now upgrade?
<genii-around> robotti^: sudo apt-get upgrade
<genii-around> or sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<robotti^> I do not have instsalled aptitude
<robotti^> yes
<robotti^> it seems work
<Nattgew> what's the deal with emblems in the new nautilus?
<robotti^> genii-around: thank you!
<genii-around> robotti^: You're welcome.
<deuris> hi
<deuris> i get some problem when i want to install 'ubi-partman failed with exit code 141...'
<dud> darmok and jald
<deuris> what's that?
<genii-around> Star Trek nerd stuff
<deuris> i'm too young for that
<deuris> is the same problem in ubuntu than in edubuntu
<ari-tczew> hello
<ari-tczew> software based on gtk couldn't run after last updates
<ari-tczew> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: undefined symbol: gdk_error_trap_pop_ignored
<ari-tczew> is it a known bug?
<deuris> october 13, i am wainting for you
<crshbndct> i am waiting for 13/10 for many reasons. first paycheck from new job, new hard ware order, ubuntu 11.10, and bulldozer
<deuris> me just ubuntu buddy i don't have a great life like you
<crshbndct> Hey Chris, i dont know if this is the right show for it it, or maybe LAS, but can you cover how linux does multithreading, vs say, bsd, windows, apple, etc
<crshbndct> oh hell wrong goddamn channel
<jtaylor> ari-tczew: bug 862553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862553 in libcanberra (Ubuntu) "Latest libcanberra update causes Firefox and Thunderbird to crash on startup" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862553
<ari-tczew> jtaylor: thank you so much
<Nattgew> did gnome 3 remove emblems in nautilus completely?
<zonkers> anyone know of a bug in unity where i resize the desktop and I lose the poweroff/logout button?
<CardinalFang> Is update-manager's triangle-bang icon  /!\ supposed to be twice as large as the top panel and overflow onto the desktop?
<CardinalFang> It does kind of stand out, but it's not supposed to stand *out*.
<CardinalFang> http://sandbox.chad.org/update-manager-trianglebang.png
<histo> win 3
<ian_mac_> I'm having real difficulty getting grub to autoboot
<ian_mac_> any tips?
<genii-around> ian_mac_: If I understand.. it stops forever on the main screen wanting you to make a selection before it can continue?
<ian_mac_> genii-around - yes
<genii-around> ian_mac_: Can you paste your current /etc/default/grub file please
<genii-around> Pastebin, rather
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ian_mac_> sec
<ian_mac_> genii-around http://paste2.org/p/1679746
<genii-around> ian_mac_: I would comment out lines 7 and 8 , sudo update grub
<genii-around> ian_mac_: I have to leave but will be back tomorrow.
<ian_mac_> kk thanks
<Monotoko> Beta 2 is the most recent.. right?
<jtaylor> yes
<Monotoko> excellent :)
<jtaylor> but run apt-get {update,upgrade} after installing
<jtaylor> there are many updates
<graft> anyone know how to make a custom launcher for a PDF file on unity?
<darkphader> ack! latest round of updates screwed up my desktop - wallpaper shifted, closed app ghostprints
<jtaylor> welcome to the beta that feels like an alpha :)
<jtaylor> not very good that I still manage to crash compiz/gsettings at least twice a day ._.
<graft> what's worse is that this is the second release featuring this technology, and it still feels like an alpha
<winut> on kubuntu, does muon support ppa's? thanks
<graft> soo... on the "Filter Results" tab of the search widget, can anyone actually see the "Size" options? They all show up as "..." for me
<Monotoko> I have Windows 7 and Windows 8 Dev Preview on here... am I right in thinking that if I overwrite Windows 8 Dev Preview with Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 2... I will get a GRUB menu and be able to boot into both Ubuntu and Windows 7
<yofel> winut: it does
<winut> finally got kubuntu 11.10 64 working in virtual box 4.1.2. used daily from 29/9/2011 and guided method. thanks
<graft> Monotoko: that should work, yeah
<graft> Monotoko: you can also just install grub to the MBR without overwriting anything, probably
<winut> thanks yofel :-)
<Monotoko> graft, aye.. I just wanted to delete Windows 8 and install the Ubuntu Beta... at the moment it will boot up and ask me whether I want Windows 7 or Windows 8... just not qite sure if when I click Windows 7 on the GRUB menu, it'll fall over because 8 doesn't exist
<Monotoko> *quite
<graft> Monotoko: did you already install the ubuntu beta?
<Monotoko> graft, no.. I'm about to
<graft> Monotoko: also, no harm in trying it, worst that can happen is you'll have to reboot
<graft> Monotoko: oic... yeah, it should figure it out okay
<Monotoko> graft, cool thanks :)
<graft> Monotoko: as long as they're on separate partitions
<winut> what are the best way to install virtual box guest additions and setup 3d on kubuntu? thanks
<winut> as discussed, i am running this in virtualbox
<yofel> winut: last time I used vitualbox you had to install virtualbox-guest-x11 in the VM
<yofel> I hope it's still so
<winut> there is a script i can run but i would prefer apt to handle this, thanks
<winut> is that in the repos?
<yofel> it is
<winut> ok, thank you :-)
<winut> when i search in muon package manager it did not show, or anything much to be honest, maybe i'm using that wrong?
<winut> i'm doing it in konsole instead :-)
<winut> is it possible to make kde4 look like kde 3.x ? thanks
<winut> i installed kubuntu so i can try and get amarok working properly! lol it looks very nice :-)
<yofel> ah, it's not a program, so the software center won't show it, the package manager will
<yofel> (muon has 2 parts)
<winut> i thought i was in the package manager! ill check
<yofel> it shows up in the package manager here
<winut> i was, looks like it needed guest additions to work properly! lol
<winut> i guess thats a bug
<winut> really happy with kubuntu 11.10 daily, amarok working on all stations :-) thanks guys
<winut> however, its a bit laggy on virtualbox, should i enable 3d or something? thanks
<winut> i also think muon should show a lot more information about the packages it finds, like version etc without clicking on it, thats poor imo
<winut> thats simplification on steroids!
<winut> the best model for what information to display would be synaptic
<yofel> winut: fell free to file a wishlist bug against muon on bugs.kde.org
<yofel> *feel
<winut> yup, ok, thanks :-)
<winut> btw, do you feel that there should be more information displayed about packages on muon?
<winut> btw, is kxstudio repositories now merged in ubuntu/kubuntu repos ? thanks
<soee> any idea how can i solve this error: error while loading shared libraries: libglade-2.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 ?
<yofel> soee: that looks like an 32/64-bit lib mismatch, what are you trying to run?
<soee> yofel, im trying to install game, 32bit version
<yofel> winut: I'm usually happy with it as it is, the thing I'm missing is terminal output while it installs packages.
<yofel> soee: on a 64bit system? That won't work if it assumes the system libs are 32bit too
<soee> :/
<winut> yes, as an option, merge the thing with synaptic! lol
<yofel> unless libglade is multiarch, then there's a chance
<yofel> winut: you can't really merge Qt and gtk :P
<winut> i meant the best features of..
<winut> not literally :-)
<yofel> well, I know the dev tried to add it, but it seems to be rather tricky
<winut> yofel: wouldn't want to either for bloat and other reasons :-)
<winut> however, i use gtk on macports, bland as $%#$ but functional :-)
<FernandoMiguel> anyone has any idea on how to stream a desktop or browser window via DLNA?
<FernandoMiguel> hi yofel
 * yofel doesn't even know what DLNA is
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: eheh
<ChrisGagnon> FernandoMiguel: what are you trying to do?
<FernandoMiguel> ChrisGagnon: stream firefox to my TV
<escott_> FernandoMiguel, can dnla even do that. i thought it was just a protocol for media discovery
<FernandoMiguel> escott yes it can
<ChrisGagnon> FernandoMiguel: http://realmike.org/blog/2011/02/09/live-desktop-streaming-via-dlna-on-gnulinux/
<FernandoMiguel> I'm trying to put vlc stream screen
<FernandoMiguel> ChrisGagnon: already been there
<FernandoMiguel> miss match with current 11.10
<ChrisGagnon> FernandoMiguel: what's miss matched?
<FernandoMiguel> got some errors
<FernandoMiguel> didn't took much time to get it fixed
<alex_mayorga> anyone on nvidia with a borked desktop?
 * yofel is on nvidia with a not borked desktop
<alex_mayorga> yofel: not entirely borked, but seems like the desktop is shifted to the right and down a bit :(
<nhaines> alex_mayorga: this is bug 862743.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862743 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop drawn with offset" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862743
<FernandoMiguel> alex wfm
<alex_mayorga> nhaines: thanks! is there a known workaround?
<nhaines> alex_mayorga: you can revert back to Unity 4.18, or you can wait patiently since someone's bound to notice something like this and fix it.  :)
<alex_mayorga> nhaines: thanks again!
<nhaines> alex_mayorga: I have it on Intel, too.  But it'll probably be fixed some time tomorrow... it's nighttime for most of the Unity developers.  Also, Unity2D should work great for you overnight!
<nhaines> alex_mayorga: you're welcome.  :)
<len> after updating today, I could log into kde anymore, and was missing a other things.  Installed Kubuntu-desktop, and got back in.  This happend on two different machines, after updating, so I know it isn't the machine.   The big problem I'm having now is that I firefox and chrome both crash.  I think it has  something to do with ssl getting screwed up on the update.  Does anyone know what got fouled up with the update process today?
<len> Got this from both FF and chrome:  symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: undefined symbol: gdk_error_trap_pop_ignored
<hansg01> aren't oneiric become more unstable after instaling the latest updates?
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-30
<len> I think the last ones screwed up a lot of things.
<len> I just checked my history, and 6 different libcanberra packages were updated.
<len> Guess that's why firefox and chrome are both having problems with libcanberra
<saulotoledo> Hello! Where I find information about the news into Oneiric? Gnome3 will come?
<len> Still not sure what part of the upgrade it was that removed kubuntu-desktop
<graft> saulotoledo: gnome3 is in, yes, but you have to install it yourself
<len> I'm also getting: [3:3:10055872307:ERROR:nss_util.cc(397)] Error initializing NSS without a persistent database: libsoftokn3.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied
<len> from chrome
<len> after updating
<saulotoledo> graft: I saw Gnome 3.2 and was thinking update, but on Natty I only find ricotz repository with testing packages. If I download Oineric beta now I can install oficial packages?
<FernandoMiguel> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics update available
<FernandoMiguel> anyone done it yet?
<escott_> saulotoledo, 3.2 won't be in 11.10
<graft> saulotoledo: looks like it... gnome shell is still 3.1.92, but the rest of it is 3.2.0, looks legit
<bjsnider> 3.2 is already in oneiric
<saulotoledo> escott_, graft, bjsnider: thanks!! :D
<escott_> ok nevermind... i thought 3.2 was too late for the cutoff
<bjsnider> no, because it has been in use all along, in dev versions, with bugs being tracked. it isn't a new surprise
<graft> it's in the repository, it's not actually in the distribution
<len> Hmmm.  Firefox works if I run sudo firefox, but not if I run it as a regular user.
<len> Guess thats what libsoftokn3.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied means.
<len> Wonder how the upgrade googed that up
<bjsnider> len, ls -l /usr/lib/firefox-7.0.1/libsoftokn3.so
<len> It's set to:  -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root
<len> What is it supposed to be?
<bjsnider> you've got 664, i've got 644
<bjsnider> what about ls -l /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nss/libsoftokn3.so
<len> I think it has something to do with SSL
<bjsnider> len, you have bug 862780
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862780 in Ubuntu "gtk apps no longer working after this morning's updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862780
<jbicha> len: never run Firefox as sudo, it's a really bad idea
<bjsnider> you probably changed some of your userland config files to root's ownership
<len> I never do, I just did this one time to see if it would load, since the error mentioned permissions
<len> Hope it didn't muck it up too bad.  Which files would it have  changed permissions on?
<len> I mean ownership
<bjsnider> well, you'd better check .cache, .config, and .local
<jbicha> len: you can run ls -l .mozilla to see if any thing is owned by root
<bjsnider> firefox subdirectories if they exist
<jbicha> you can also run tests like that with a new temporary user
<jbicha> I've not tried it so I can't walk you through it, if you use Firefox Sync you could also move our old .mozilla/firefox to .mozilla/firefox-old and just restore from the Cloud
<len> looks like everything in .mozilla is still used by my user account.  I'm guessing nothing got changed because it crashed before it could change any ownerships. :)
<len> Luckily Opera still works, so I'm using that.
<jbicha> well my Firefox is working here so not sure what's broken on your end
<len> Oh, wait a minute, FF Didn't crash when I ran Sudo Firefox, so it could have changed some ownerships.  Looks like it didn't though.   I just opened it and shut it down immediately though.
<len> It does sound like 86270, but it don't think it applies to all gtk apps just ones accessing the Internet, because of some permissions issue with SSL
<len> I wonder if it's some kind of policy issue rather than file-level permissions
<Stanley00> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<len> I upgraded on two machines.  The both get errors after upgrade, but ff and chrome still continue to launch on one, and not on the other.  I think two different issues where created with the last updates.  One has both, and the other just one.
<len> You won't see the show-stopper issue unless you run from a command line.
<saulotoledo> Hello! I'm trying update ubuntu to +1, I have the ISO file, but I want update without restart the system. Running "update-manager -d" I can install from Internet, but how can I add the ISO file to don't download the files again?
<Stanley00> len: what's error? there's an update today, maybe you should check
<Stanley00> saulotoledo: is that an alternate ISO?
<saulotoledo> Stanley00: It's the beta2 iso file :D
<Stanley00> saulotoledo: I mean, is it an desktop or an alternate ISO?
<len> I'll bet you have the libcanberra-gtk-module.so error. That one doesn't stop the show. It's the "Error initializing NSS without a persistent database: libsoftokn3.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied
<len> Error initializing NSS without a persistent database: libsoftokn3.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied" error that keeps the browsers from loading.
<yofel_> len: downgrade libcanberra-gtk-module
<yofel_> what you're having is bug 862553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862553 in libcanberra (Ubuntu) "Latest libcanberra update causes Firefox and Thunderbird to crash on startup" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862553
<saulotoledo> Stanley00: Ah ok! It's desktop
<Stanley00> saulotoledo: you cant upgrade with an desktop image, if you want upgrade off-line, use an alternate iso instead.
<yofel_> len: also, google-chrome dies with the same libcanberra error after the NSS errors
<saulotoledo> Stanley00: Ok. :) I'm downloading the ISO (it's faster than the net upgrade). And how can I proceed with this iso? I can so just mounting?
<len> OK,  I wonder why the other machine I updated also gets the libcnberra error (can see if I run from a terminal) but loads anyway, but other machine the browsers halt?
<Stanley00> saulotoledo: but you will have to update via internet after you upgrade your system.
<len> Machine that works only gets the libcanberra error, but not the NSS errors
<yofel_> hm, not sure, here they die too with the symbol error, and I get no NSS errors
<saulotoledo> Stanley00: no problem, at least I can see oneiric running already while the upgrade continues xD
<len> NSS error are just with chrome
<Stanley00> saulotoledo: ah, I know, here is how to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#Upgrading_Using_the_Alternate_CD.2BAC8-DVD
<saulotoledo> Stanley00: Thanks for help!!! :D
<Stanley00> saulotoledo: np ;)
<saulotoledo> Stanley00: 3 minutes to download the ISO ^^
<Stanley00> saulotoledo: WOW! amazing!!!
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<myk_robinson> Evening. Got a weird issue with the desktop being shifted down a bit and to the right, and a lot of windows are "smeared" all over the space behind it. Clean install, a few hours old. Any ideas?
<myk_robinson> What command can I issue to restart the window manager?
<robin0800> myk_robinson, yes its a bug  862743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862743 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop drawn with offset" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862743
<myk_robinson> thank you
<myk_robinson> I'll add my "Affects Me Too" to the list :)
<ali1234> do the 64/32 bit beta 2 isos contain different packages?
<ali1234> after i installed 64 bit in virtualbox yesterday, synaptic was installed by default
<ali1234> i just installed 32 bit and it isn't
<saulotoledo> Stanley00: Failure finding cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Beta amd64 (20110920.5)/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom....
<saulotoledo> Stanley00: Tryed a lot of times and do not worked :(
<jmcfarlane> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/862895
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862895 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Lot of options are missing from network-manager-applet since last update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jmcfarlane> What can I do to help troubleshoot this?
<jmcfarlane> was hoping there'd be some sort of -d or -v switch with nm-applet, but don't see one.
<urlin2u> jmcfarlane, so have you done any changes like in compiz?
<jmcfarlane> urlin2u: negative.
<jmcfarlane> urlin2u: took the recent batch of changes via apt-get, bounced the box.
<jmcfarlane> I don't think I saw anything in /var/log/syslog that looked interesting either.
<urlin2u> I haven't updated since last night, is that your bug report?
<jmcfarlane> No, I did not file it.
<jmcfarlane> it's interesting though
<urlin2u> yeah
<jmcfarlane> The kernel is loading my wifi nic, iwlist sees all the access points
<jmcfarlane> nm-tool sees them too...
<jmcfarlane> and the desktop being all jacked up (unrelated to the bug pasted above)
<jmcfarlane> I presume that's specific to one of the compiz plugins, unrelated to the nm-applet issue I'd guess
<urlin2u> only thing I have noticed is a screen blink last night when using the cube, seemed a bit strange.
<robin0800> jmcfarlane, bug  862743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862743 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop drawn with offset" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862743
<jmcfarlane> robin0800: haha, yeps.
<jmcfarlane> The workaround in comment #12 does work for me (862743)
<josePHPagoda> i'm considering filing a bug report, but I want to see if it's already been filed somewhere...  The desktop isn't filling the fullscreen.  It's only filling the bottom right.  Everything is working as expected, except the desktop looks very odd with the wallpaper filling only the bottom right 2/3rds of the screen, and other windows looking really weird on the top and left.
<jmcfarlane> josePHPagoda: already reported
<josePHPagoda> is there a workaround?
<josePHPagoda> do you know the bug so that i can attach myself to it?
<jmcfarlane> josePHPagoda: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/862743
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862743 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop drawn with offset" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jmcfarlane> yea, see the workaround mentioned in step #12
<josePHPagoda> ah
<josePHPagoda> i see that now
<josePHPagoda> and it works
<josePHPagoda> seems like an odd workaround..
<jmcfarlane> josePHPagoda: out of curiosity, are you affected by: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/862895
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862895 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Lot of options are missing from network-manager-applet since last update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<josePHPagoda> let me look
<josePHPagoda> it's not showing me the list of wireless network
<josePHPagoda> s
<josePHPagoda> is that what you are talking about?
<josePHPagoda> jmcfarlane: ?
<jmcfarlane> josePHPagoda: right. vpn connections don't show up either.
<josePHPagoda> yeah
<josePHPagoda> so yes, i can confirm that
<jmcfarlane> You should mark that one as affecting you, if it does.
<josePHPagoda> logging in now
<josePHPagoda> done
<josePHPagoda> any other bugs you need to have someone help confirm?
<josePHPagoda> (i'm here tonight to try to squash the bugs)
<josePHPagoda> also, am I understanding right that there are no more screensavers?
<josePHPagoda> holy netsplit batman!
<josePHPagoda> is everyone ok?
<josePHPagoda> jmcfarlane: sorry, i got lost in the net split of death
<josePHPagoda> are you still around?
<josePHPagoda> well, i'm out for tonight
<atari2600a> hey
<atari2600a> so
<atari2600a> sometime today my desktop was offset
<atari2600a> & it in the void left is a buffer that doesn't refresh soy you get an effect like Windows XP just crashed
<atari2600a> running nvidia-current
<atari2600a> restart didn't help, restart session didn't help, & around the same time my nautilus theme went to shit too
<robin0800> atari2600a,  bug  862743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862743 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Desktop drawn with offset" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862743
<atari2600a> but a little cleaning up in .gconf & I've got that fixed
<atari2600a> bah, must not have hit google's spiders yet :P
<jmcfarlane> atari2600a: gconf changes resulted in what being fixed?
<atari2600a> the nautilus theme
<atari2600a> tried the pkill workaround someone suggested but even after launching another nautilus instance I'm not getting my desktop icons back D:
<atari2600a> bah, it's this new unity command launcher
<atari2600a> hey, is there a way to launch a command from the shell OUT of the shell?  I kinda haven't figured that out yet
<atari2600a> (surprisingly)
<atari2600a> I mean, I've been using Ubuntu for 5 years AND done a little gentoo :P
<jmcfarlane> atari2600a: I don't understand the question, can you say again?
<atari2600a> on windows IIRC the command is 'run', syntax run [command] & it'll start it as a background process
<jmcfarlane> alt+f2
<atari2600a> how is that done in a UNIX-like system
<atari2600a> ALT-F2 ISN'T WORKING I JUST SAID
<atari2600a> D:
<atari2600a> it's like unity says 'run command', you input the string & it's all k bye
<jmcfarlane> Regardless, that's how it's done.  This is the case with or without unity.
<atari2600a> I'm sure it has been done before the invention of the GUI
<jmcfarlane> if you just want to run a process in the background, put & after it.
<atari2600a> someone on #sh just suggested but the shell still hosts, hold on
<tuukkah_> hi all! i installed the beta2 but it hangs during boot after starting cups. any ideas how to debug the problem?
<atari2600a> tuukkah_, happened to me when installing, try ctrl-alt-F1, login, pkill cups
<jmcfarlane> atari2600a: you an also use nohup
<jmcfarlane> nohup some-program &
<atari2600a> awesome
<atari2600a> got it now
<atari2600a> though in retrospect I should have just restarted the session, but I'd still get the offset probably
<tuukkah_> atari2600a, the login processes aren't running here at that point :-(
<atari2600a> tuukkah_, if you have services starting you should be able to alt-f1 into a login prompt
<atari2600a> anyways I'm leaving
<tuukkah_> i apt-get removed cups for testing, and it's still hanging. now the last message is * Stopping enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices [OK]
<tuukkah_> probably unrelated error messages i see: Bad LUN (0:2) Bad target numer (1:0)
<tuukkah_> could be related: udevd[103]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/dm-1, 10) failed: No such file or directory
<tuukkah_> in a rescue shell, i can see that the files /dev/dm-{1,2,3,4,5,6,7} exist though
<cwillu_at_work> tuukkah_, long shot, but what fs type?
<ActionParsnip> Is everyone's wallpaper drawing ok today?
<jmcfarlane> :/
<ActionParsnip> Mine seems to like keeping the minimized applications drawn onscreen but blurry. When the are restored they become sharp. Like a ghost app
<jmcfarlane> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/862743
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862743 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Desktop drawn with offset" [Critical,Fix committed]
<magn3ts> lol "system problem detected" about every 10 seconds
<jmcfarlane> magn3ts: if you're affted by this please mark it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/862743
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862743 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Desktop drawn with offset" [Critical,Fix committed]
<magn3ts> jmcfarlane, sorry, not seeing that at the moment,
<ActionParsnip> Damn thats fast :)
<magn3ts> plus I'm in a VM.
<tuukkah_> cwillu_at_work, root is /dev/dm-6 with ext4. /dev/dm-1 has the partition table
<cwillu_at_work> k, no idea then
<jmcfarlane> magn3ts: sorry, was intended for ActionParsnip
<tuukkah_> the system uses fakeraid, is that still a source of problems?
<jmcfarlane> ActionParsnip: are you affected by this one too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/862895
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862895 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Lot of options are missing from network-manager-applet since last update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<graft> hey, anyone know how to get nautilus to stop showing the desktop and drawing the wallpaper?
<graft> i hate having file icons barfing all over my pristine backgrounds
<magn3ts> graft, I believe there is an option in gconf-editor
<graft> magn3ts: that's what I believed, but then experience disabused me
<graft> magn3ts: there is such an option, but it doesn't do diddly
<ActionParsnip> jmcfarlane: I never touch network manager once I have my wireless setup, so no idea
<magn3ts> hehe good old nautilus
<magn3ts> basically my favorite piece of software ever
<ActionParsnip> pcmanfm does pretty much the smae thing, justlighter
<tuukkah_> graft, could try to start nautilus --no-desktop
<graft> wth? now my search bar is appearing behind my applications... woe is me
<graft> tuukkah_: that's nice, but it doesn't help me launch it from the launcher that way...
<graft> these overlay scrollbars are a nightmare
<ActionParsnip> graft: turn them off and use normal bars then....
<graft> ActionParsnip: you mean by removing the package, or is there a better way?
<ActionParsnip> graft: there are guides online
<graft> ActionParsnip: yeah... i'm getting really annoyed by the lack of basic configuration options
<ActionParsnip> graft: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<ActionParsnip> graft: Ubuntu has tonnes of howto guides, dead easy to find. A simple websearch brings up THOUSANDS of hits...
<magn3ts> graft: gnome-tweak-tool
<magn3ts> will let you turn off "Have file manager handle the desktop"
<graft> ActionParsnip: i'm familiar with that solution, i just think it's terrible
<ActionParsnip> graft: I guess
<graft> magn3ts: cool, that worked, thanks
<ActionParsnip> anyone ever seen this: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/484908/
<ActionParsnip> just got that from lsb_release -a      weird huh
<ActionParsnip> from a user
<ActionParsnip> self compiled kernel, thats why
<tuukkah_> ActionParsnip, doesn't that info come from the file /etc/lsb-release?
<ActionParsnip> tuukkah_: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> interesting stuff
<hotbabe98> heyy
<hotbabe98> am16 f
<IdleOne> you are in the wrong channel for that
<IdleOne> this is not AOL
<tuukkah_> ActionParsnip, i mean lsb_release -a gets the info from the file /etc/lsb-release
 * ActionParsnip remembers the AOL days
<ActionParsnip> tuukkah_: makes sense
 * ActionParsnip does a Connie voice "You have email"
<Nattgew> my laptop's touchpad was disabled after I upgraded to Oneiric... what kind of bug should I file for that?
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: did you try unloading, then reloading the driver module?
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: do you have a shortcut or switch to disable / enable the touchpad?
<Nattgew> ActionParsnip: I had to install gpointing-device-settings, and uncheck the "disabled" box
<Nattgew> so the bug is that it got disabled...
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: what module is the tochpad using
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: can you run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsmod | pastebinit      what is the generated URL please
<Nattgew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/699514/
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: ok try:  sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<Nattgew> ActionParsnip: the touchpad is working, it's just that is got disabled during the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: oh I thought it wasn't working NOW
<Nattgew> ActionParsnip: no, sorry... just asking how I should report it getting disabled
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew: the module is a kernel module, so my guess would be:  ubuntu-bug linux-image-generic
<Nattgew> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<farciarz84> hi, my compiz just hangs. Windows bell disappeard how to restore everything from console?
<farciarz84> I mean the windows decoration with ability to minimize, close and so on
<urlin2u> farciarz84, have you modified it?
<farciarz84> no
<farciarz84> I tried to run unity-windows-decorator without results
<urlin2u> farciarz84, you can run unity --reset to set it staock
<urlin2u> stock
<farciarz84> nothing, compiz (expo) - Warn: failed to bind image to texture
<farciarz84> GLib-WARNING **: In call to g_spawn_sync(), exit status of a child process was requested but SIGCHLD action was set to SIG_IGN and ECHILD was received by waitpid(), so exit status can't be returned. This is a bug in the program calling g_spawn_sync(); either don't request the exit status, or don't set the SIGCHLD action.
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: are you using an nvidia gpu?
<farciarz84> ActionParsnip: no, sandy-bridge gpu (intel)
<farciarz84> I got also this info: (metacity:3585): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: i see
<farciarz84> ok machine restart helped a little bit ;)
<farciarz84> hope someone will fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/863045
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863045 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[sandybridge-gt1] GPU lockup render.IPEHR: 0xff2c001e" [Undecided,New]
<zen_> hi.... unable to get skype... enabled multiarch... but still can't get it
<ActionParsnip> zen_: grab skype from the skype website, it has Ubuntu debs.....
<zen_> but for the older version
<ActionParsnip> zen_: so you want an older version of skype?
<zen_> no
<zen_> the latest.... i said on skype.com we have older skype for 10.10
<zen_> not for 11.10
<zen_> or the 10.10 version works fine on 11.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> zen_: the site has 2.2.0.35-1
<ActionParsnip> zen_: that's the latest Linux client
<SilentDis> greetings
<ActionParsnip> hi SilentDis
<SilentDis> anyone using the beta regularly?
<ActionParsnip> SilentDis: I use it daily
<zen_> k .... but it says that one is for ubuntu 10.10
<zen_> and i have 11.10 beta 2
<zen_> i just intalled
<ActionParsnip> zen_: its the same, they just label it stupid
<zen_> k thanks
<ActionParsnip> zen_: grab the one that matches your arch, you may need to run:  sudo apt-get -f install     to fix deps
<zen_> k
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: how is it?  did you upgrade from 11.04?  minor annoyances, major breaks?  I'm considering tossing it on my main box now is all, looking for a first impression :)
<ActionParsnip> SilentDis: fine and I ALWAYS clean install to avoid complications with old configs causing issues. No serious breaks so far. Pidgin sounds causing pidgin to hang and 1 weird compiz issue are all I've had
<ActionParsnip> SilentDis: but my hardware is SUPER linux friendly so I think that kinda helps
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: that's not a bad idea, the clean install.  /home is on a seperate drive, after all.  I've been running since... 5.10 i think... and this build is linux-friendly as well.
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: hey wait... isn't there some utility that kinda 'helps' with that?  generates a script to allow for fast reinstall of everything you currently have on a new install?  I seem to remember such a thing...
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> you'll need to install aptitude if you don't already have it (its not in a default install now)
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<sagaci> oh wow, latest unity updates have screwed up my desktop big time
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: that's not a problem.  i'm actually a kubuntu user (have been since 6.06).  don't kick me! *blush*
<sagaci> http://imgur.com/I44C6
<ActionParsnip> SilentDis: I use it with my media box, works well with nvidia
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: run:   pkill nautilus    then open and close nautilus
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: I had the same, run updates and reboot
<SilentDis> time to grab the cd image :)
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/862743
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862743 in unity "Desktop drawn with offset" [Critical,Fix committed]
<sagaci> ActionParsnip, is it in -proposed or something
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: when you get unity 4.20.0-0ubuntu2 it will go
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: but the pkill nautilus thing seems to fix it for most
<sagaci> yeah, mine's still ubuntu1, i'll try adding -proposed
<sagaci> still not in proposed but the workaround is fine for now
<zen_> its an offtopic... so ignore it.... and pls don't mind.... do any of you know.... any tool to convert ms sql to my sql
<iceroot> zen_: #mysql i would try
<zen_> k
<zen_> thanks i am also heading to #mysql
<zen_> i m on a project with .net and mssql... and try to convert over to php/myql
<zen_> ;)
<iceroot> zen_: sounds good to use free software :)
<mamooth> Hey there
<mamooth> I'm running 11.10 beta2, and I really have a hard time with blender shortcuts. The WM seems to preempt on blender, so it catches hotkeys before blender.
<mamooth> Is there any know config setting for the application to have the priority on keyboard shortcuts?
<mamooth> Ok, I'm trying something, having to relog
<mamooth> re
<ActionParsnip> mamooth: could try setting differnet shortcuts for compiz, reducing compiz plugins will make this easier
<mamooth> ActionParsnip, assigning the /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier to Ctrl Mod4 solves the problem. I don't know if the WM is supposed to let the app catch the keyboard hotkeys first?
<ActionParsnip> mamooth: not sure personally
<mamooth> Well, at least, it works. Thanks :)
<aqualuk> hi, i´m running an lubuntu 11.10 and made an dist-upgrade
<aqualuk> now there is no panel any more and i can´t open a window
<aqualuk> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> aqualuk: what video chip do you use?
<iceroot> aqualuk: what happens if you type "lxpanel&" in the shell?
<aqualuk> iceroot: gtk warning cannot open display
<aqualuk> ActionParsnip: intel
<ActionParsnip> aqualuk: cool
<iceroot> aqualuk: is that a root-shell?
<ActionParsnip> aqualuk: try:     export DISPLAY=:0; lxpanel
<aqualuk> iceroot: i try it as sudo
<aqualuk> ActionParsnip: nothing happens
<sagaci> hmm, network manager applet is now broken, hence can't connect to Mobile Broadband
<iceroot> aqualuk: dont use sudo for that
<iceroot> aqualuk: never start something from your desktop as root
<aqualuk> i also tried it without sudo
<aqualuk> lol i tried is with sudo and now i have a panel over the login screen
<aqualuk> now i have windows and a panel if i login as a user
<aqualuk> but how can i repair my system?
<iceroot> aqualuk: its working right now istn it?
<aqualuk> not really
<aqualuk> the panel doesnt look normal
<aqualuk> and i can´t shutdown with the logout button
<aqualuk> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> aqualuk: if you rename ~/.lxde  and/or ~/.config/openbox  and similar, you will get vanilla desktop settings
<yofel> aqualuk: what exactly happened when you tried to run it without sudo? any errors?
<ActionParsnip> aqualuk: also rename  ~/.config/lxpanel
<aqualuk> doesnt work
<sagaci> aqualuk, do you wan to restart your lxde panel
<ActionParsnip> aqualuk: you'll need to log off and on
<yofel> aqualuk: doesn't work is no error message
<sagaci> aqualuk, try lxpanelctl restart
<aqualuk> yofel: which command?
<aqualuk> sagaci: i can´t because i have no terminal in x
<yofel> aqualuk: you can check ~/.xsession-erorrs for some useful information then maybe, as I don't know either how to restart a panel in X from a tty
<sagaci> aqualuk, try alt F2
<yofel> (although setting DISPLAY as aqualuk said should work)
<yofel> errr ActionParsnip
<aqualuk> sagaci: lxpanelctl restart brings a panal, but this panal dosen't work correctly.
<aqualuk> logout is no possible, an error message appires 'logout command not set'
<aqualuk> graphic is Intel GMA X4500HD
<aqualuk> if i run export DISPLAY=:0; lxpanel, i have a panel and can open windows but it´s not the right panel
<sagaci> good luck
<aqualuk> and i got this error: lxpanel : X error: BadWindow (invalid WIndow parameter)
<aqualuk> sagaci: ?
<aqualuk> ?
<sagaci> network manager applet only shows enable wireless enable mobile broadband and edit connections, no way to connect
<crshbndct> has anyone else here tried gnome 3.2 and found that the option for unity disappeared from lightdm?
<BigWhale> Uhm, is Alternate MAC install CD also good for non macs?
<TacoDan> Hello, will there be no Gnome option next release? (ubuntu-classic?)
<sagaci> TacoDan, correct
<TacoDan> sagaci: Will there ever be an offical release with the focus on Gnome?
<TacoDan> (like Kubuntu = KDE)
<arand_> Not likely, no.
<TacoDan> so.. it's .. pretty much time to get off of ubuntu...
<arand_> Well, I assume you will always be able to install the gnome shell in ubuntu, but if that is not enough, maybe.
<tuukkah_> sagaci, did you find a solution to the issue about network-manager not having the choice to connect to networks? i was able to enter the wireless info via config
<arand_> Unity is still gnome at the core, just a different shell, and login manager...
<sagaci> tuukkah_, I can edit info, just can't connect since it doesn't come up with an option
<TacoDan> arand_: is it possible to go ahead and download it now with the beta 2?
<tuukkah_> sagaci, here, the connection was established automatically after i had entered the config
<arand_> TacoDan: You mean if it's easy to install gnome-shell instead in there, I do not know, there will likely be guides/PPAs readily available though.
<TacoDan> arand_: I mean, can I go ahead and use Gnome right now?
<TacoDan> instead of Unity
<jasef> As far as I remember, on 11.10, just type sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<jasef> There's no need for PPAs at all
<jasef> I don't know of which packages you'd need to install Gnome2 though, gnome-shell is Gnome3
<crshbndct> anyone know how unignore someone on xchat? i clicked the wrong option on an xchat dialog box and now boom!! gone
<Lynoure> crshbndct: my memory might be wrong, but perhaps /ignore -theirnickhere
<Lynoure> it does not bring back the messages you missed, though.
<iceroot> crshbndct: /unignore (on irssi)
<crshbndct> Lynoure, i tried that, but it doesnt work. tried /unignore <nick>*@* but that didnt work either
<saulotoledo> hello! Where I find gnome 3.2 packages for oneiric?
<crshbndct> ubuntu software centre
<carli2> hi
<carli2> how does the multiarch support work?
<carli2> skype needs some ia32 libs of qt which i dont have
<Arnold> Hello. Is someone else also experiencing the same issue as I do, after the last Unity update?
<Arnold> This is how it looks: http://ubuntuone.com/2eiUsw0V2AacCl3bNmyCNm
<saulotoledo> crshbndct	: I found 3.0 packages and a few for 3.2... I think I'm missing some repository...
<crshbndct> try this:
<crshbndct> sudo apt-get update
<crshbndct> then look in software centre for gnome-shell
<howdy> hey I would like to ask how to remove GLobal Menu in Oneiric, when I try to use GNome Shell it seems like screen disturbances comes as Ubuntu tryes to show globalmenu
<howdy> when i put my mouse pointer in the left top :)
<saulotoledo> crshbndct	: Installed, but GDM still 3.0.2
<Ian_Corne> you need to use "gnome-shell --replace"
<saulotoledo> crshbndct	: *3.0.4
<howdy> Ian_Corne: THanks gonna try it :)
<saulotoledo> crshbndct	: going test ^^
<howdy> Ian_Corne: In btw is Gnome Shell addicted to compiz or I can remove compiz to resolve possible future coflicts ?
<Ian_Corne> gnome-shell uses mutter I think
<howdy> Ian_Corne: Gnome-Shell --replace needs to be executed only once yes ?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<ErickMoreno> Hi guys, after a kernel update yesterday I got a kernel panic at boot
<ErickMoreno> I'm seeing this error when booting using sefe mode kernel panic:not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<ErickMoreno> any tips?
<Saamm> This bug 859885 has been fixed in unity 4.20 but problem still persists. Should I file a new bug or comment on this only?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859885 in unity (Ubuntu) "Minimizing a window should switch focus to the windows underneath it (breaks restore)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859885
<myk_robinson> Morning, all... Thank God the desktop offset bug is fixed :)
<myk_robinson> Got a weird issue with the network indicator not showing available networks. Left clicking acts as if I am right clicking. Known bug?
<farciarz84> why do you remove bugs "tags: removed: need-duplicate-check "?
<farciarz84> I commit this bug about xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) 3 times and noone wants to check what's wrong
<farciarz84> [sandybridge-gt1] GPU lockup render.IPEHR: 0xff2c001e, bug 863045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863045 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[sandybridge-gt1] GPU lockup render.IPEHR: 0xff2c001e" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863045
<farciarz84> I'd like to know what is better to install for sandybridge when 11.10 is out. 32 or 64-bit version?
<myk_robinson> are you guys able to click your network manager icon and see available networks? My left click yields the same as right clicking..
<robin0800> myk_robinson, its a bug
<myk_robinson> just found it, #862989
<myk_robinson> you're quick, pointed me towards a bug last night too.
<farciarz84> myk_robinson: when fc is out, all bugs has to be fixed?
<myk_robinson> what is fc?
<farciarz84> final candidate
<robin0800> bug 862989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862989 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu Oneiric) "nm-applet don't show available networks for connection" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862989
<freedom07> Fedora Core :P
<myk_robinson> Guess sometimes finding these bug reports is a matter of searching for the right terms
<myk_robinson> I don't expect ANYTHING to be bug free as long as humans are involved in its production :)
<farciarz84> myk_robinson: I'm afraid ubuntu is still not stable on my sandybridge machine when it's out :(
<myk_robinson> Most of my stuff is typically a slight bit behind current just to avoid weird hardware issues. Was Natty working ok with sandybridge?
<myk_robinson> btw, you guys are much more talkative than the Drupal irc channel :) Nice to have people actually converse
<farciarz84> myk_robinson: no, actually the only reason I go for 11.10 beta was that it works best. But best deosn't mean stable :/
<myk_robinson> hopefully it'll be sorted out soon.
<farciarz84> I wonder why all bugs I send about sandybridge are marked as  removed: need-duplicate-check
<myk_robinson> I guess that means the bug report already exists under another number. I sometimes have a hard time finding the bugs myself..
<myk_robinson>   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/860467
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 860467 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[sandybridge-gt1] GPU lockup render.IPEHR: 0x02000002" [Undecided,New]
<myk_robinson> is your Launchpad name P P by chance?
<farciarz84> myk_robinson: yes I've commited this bug
<farciarz84> it's marked as need-duplicate-check
<farciarz84> too
<myk_robinson> i assume that means the issue is roughly the same, and they don't want new reports opened up for the same issue on the same package. Mind you, I'm not a dev, i'm just guess based on the verbage
<myk_robinson> looks like bug #863045 has been confirmed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863045 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[sandybridge-gt1] GPU lockup render.IPEHR: 0xff2c001e" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863045
<farciarz84> myk_robinson: by me
<myk_robinson> :) sorry... Still on my first cup of coffee.. Its morning here.
<myk_robinson> robin0800: you able to decipher what the duplicate check needed status means on a bug report?
<farciarz84> I've changed it to new
<aboudreault> guys. if I install a fresh pc with ubuntu ocelot..... I suppose I will be able to upgrade to the official release easily when it will be released?
<farciarz84> aboudreault: yes, I suppose the same
<myk_robinson> aboudreault: yes, if you continue to install updates as they come through the update manager, you should be at final without realising it once that day hits
<farciarz84> but sometimes upgrades doesn't pass easily
<aboudreault> ok. and does Ocelot contain Gnome 3?
<farciarz84> yes
<aboudreault> cool then. Downloading the beta.
<farciarz84> I prefer Gnome 2 :/
<aboudreault> I'm currently using kde4
<freedom07> i prefer LXDE
 * aboudreault is googling LXDE..
<freedom07> aboudreault, google lubuntu too then
<dashavoo> Hey - I have a problem... I am probably not the only one, but maybe I am
<dashavoo> last night I installed upgrades, this morning I realised that I no longer have a window manager
<myk_robinson> wow.
<myk_robinson> you may have installed updates in the middle of a cycle and something broke.
<myk_robinson> You able to get a terminal?
<myk_robinson> and are you on a wired internet connetion?
<dashavoo> thankfully I can get a terminal, but I am going to have to mess about with wpasupplicant for internet connection
<myk_robinson> any way to termporarily get a wired connection? If so you can run this morning's updates and ifx it
<myk_robinson> assuming you can, first run    sudo apt-get update
<dashavoo> if it is just a matter of update and upgrade again, I can cope with that
<myk_robinson> then run    sudo apt-get upgrade
<dashavoo> if there is something else, well, we will see
<dashavoo> it was certainly a nasty shock this morning, I can say that
<myk_robinson> i have had stuff like that happen before with a beta.. I'll be checking manually for updates almost hourly and pushing stuff to upgrade, hoping that something won't break because i grabbed a few packaged before some other components they needed were ready
<dashavoo> I have had a couple of dodgy upgrades with this lot of betas, but this one was the only one that was beyond the normal expectations with testing software
<myk_robinson> it'll definitely happen during xorg upgrade cycles if you catch it at the "wrong" time, if there is such a thing
<farciarz84> LXDE looks ugly or old-dated :/
<farciarz84> I'll try kde4 next time
<dashavoo> yeah... funnily enough I had a bad feeling as I was doing the upgrade. I must have seen something out of the corner of my eye that didn't register.
<dashavoo> farciarz84: the new kde4 is lovely
<dashavoo> kde4.7
<farciarz84> dashavoo: is it possible to have both gnome3 AND kde4 and choose session?
<myk_robinson> I must be one of the only people living that actually likes unity :)
<dashavoo> farciarz84: yes
<farciarz84> how to install it?
<dashavoo> myk_robinson: I like the idea of it, and it works great when I am only using my computer for watching films or listening to music, but when I want to work, it just doesn't suit my workflow
<dashavoo> farciarz84: the easiest way is just to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I think
<myk_robinson> dashavoo: I just install synapse and use it for launching stuff anyway, so maybe I dont really use unity.. To many clicks to get to anything, which is why i use synapse as a launcher. At this point, i'd do the same thing in Gnome 3 or KDE4, just so much faster to get to apps I use the most
<farciarz84> myk_robinson: When sotmething is good it should have option to turn it off ;) On 4:3 screens unity doesn't work good unles it has an option to be moved from left to bottom
<myk_robinson> Point well noted :) I guess Canonical, much like myself, assume that everyone is rockin' widescreen monitors these days
<farciarz84> for tablets, netbooks, notebooks it hit the spot
<farciarz84> myk_robinson: I've just bouth 2 new eizo 4:3 :)
<myk_robinson> I think its like when KDE4 first came out and everybody was in an uproar. But in time, again like KDE4, it will blossom
<myk_robinson> KDE4 is what made me switch to Ubuntu initially
<myk_robinson> from Suse
<myk_robinson> ok, am i missing something obvious?? Is there no way to setup a dang printer in the current beta??
<dashavoo> myk_robinson: I agree - KDE4 was horrendous when it came out, but the latest version is what a desktop should be
<myk_robinson> nvm, found it.
<farciarz84> dashavoo: do you know if kde4 is working good with intel gpu?
<dashavoo> facno idea, sorry
<dashavoo> farciarz84: no idea, sorry
<dashavoo> tab completion fail there :P
<dashavoo> damn... I went to get an attachment from a particular email - realised I had a couple of new emails, read them, and then forgot to get the attachment :P
<farciarz84> addicted to web
<farciarz84> how to check which driver version do I have? e.g 2D driver: xf86-video-intel
<zniavre> glxinfo ?
<peto> hi :) where can i find launcher properties in Ubuntu 11.10? :)
<albert23> farciarz84: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<peto> need help please :/
<myk_robinson> wow.. So i get back from walking down to another business here at the complex and my laptop screen is black and won't wake up.. Had to forcefully shutdown.
<myk_robinson> robin0800: to knowledge is there an existing bug for laptop screens waking up from being blanked?
<schreber> did they turn off unity (the side bar thingy) in 11.10 or is it something we can turn off so it (the desktop) more or less looks like a 'default' gnome 3.x one?
<gnominatty> schreber: it can be done with gconf-tools which you might need to install
<schreber> I'll need to remember that when I upgrade. Thanks for the information.
<farciarz84> albert23, zniavre thx; 2:2.16 is out some days ago, when it will be avaiable to upgrade?
<peto> hi :) where can i find launcher properties in Ubuntu 11.10? :)
<farciarz84> peto: there is no properties. It is like you see it
<albert23> farciarz84: oneiric will not upgrade to 2.16. However, the 2.15.901 we have is almost the same as 2.16
<peto> farciarz84:  but i want add my app to dash.. exactly Aptana Studio
<josePHPagoda> hi all!
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> i have a problem with installing ubuntu in my laptop
<ubuntu_> it is dell inspiron n5010
<ubuntu_> and i am talking from live cd
<ikonia> ubuntu_: are you trying to use ubuntu 11.10
<ubuntu_> yes
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you know it's unstable/not-released yet ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> but
<ikonia> but what ?
<ubuntu_> i think my problem is old
<ikonia> ?
<ubuntu_> very very old
<bjsnider> today's livecd might not work, if it's a daily
<ikonia> just explain it
<farciarz84> albert23: 2.16 has known issues with sandy bridge. Does it mean I have to wait some years until new ubuntu is lunched?
<ubuntu_> just a minute
<ali1234> how do i change the sub pixel ordering now that the old appearence settings have been removed?
<farciarz84> why some packages are being updated apt-get update/upgrade some not (like xserver-xorg-video-intel)
<josePHPagoda> am I correct in assuming there are no such things as screensavers anymore?
<ubuntu_> and it happens just in dell laptops
<ubuntu_> and in beta vesions
<ikonia> ubuntu_: "what" does
<ikonia> ubuntu_: tell us what you are talking about
<ubuntu_> versions
<ikonia> stop saying random words and explain the problem
<ubuntu_> the (problem )
<ubuntu_> sorry
<ubuntu_> the english is mot my mother language
<ikonia> I understand that
<ubuntu_> so maybe will be slow
<ubuntu_> so
<ikonia> speed is not important
<ikonia> just please explain the issue
<ubuntu_> i cannot install ubuntu
<ubuntu_> i tried that several times
<ikonia> WHY can you not install it, explain the problem
<ubuntu_> ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> ok - you're on your own
<josePHPagoda> ubuntu_: what is your mother language?
<ubuntu_> i cannot put it on the hard
<ubuntu_> arabic
<josePHPagoda> i only know spanish and english, else i'd try to help you that way
<ubuntu_> but no problem
<synrat>  is anyone using dual monitors with gnome-shell ( 11.10 ) ? all I'm seeing is 2 empty screens
<josePHPagoda> when you try to install, does it give you an error message?
<ubuntu_> i can teranslate
<josePHPagoda> when do you get the error?
<ubuntu_> in the first time i downloaded the updates and then it crushed
<farciarz84> synrat: I have
<ali1234> same thing happened to me a couple of days ago
<ubuntu_> and i report the bug
<farciarz84> display manager has bug
<farciarz84> but sometimes it works
<josePHPagoda> do you mean downloading the updates during the install?
<ali1234> install ubuntu, run update, update bails, can't login any more
<albert23> farciarz84: Ubuntu 12.04 will be released in 7 months and will most likely have a newer intel driver. Also, if you know about specific fixes for important bugs, these may be fixed in 11.10 via SRU.
<farciarz84> what is SRU?
<ubuntu_> and in the next times i get the error (up-partman error 10)
<albert23> farciarz84: Stable Release Update
<ubuntu_> yes i downloaded updates during the install
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> i did too
<ali1234> maybe that was the problem
<farciarz84> albert23: does SRU can be process from apt-get ?
<farciarz84> will 12.04 have unity?
<ubuntu_> ali1234 : are you talking to me?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> bte "download updates during the install" means exactly that - it *only* downloads them, it doesn't install them
<albert23> farciarz84: yes, after it has been tested, an SRU becomes available in apt-get and update-manager
<ubuntu_> i know that , but  some updates require reboot
<vivid> wow, suspending laptop when instructed not to do such things is extremely annoying
<ubuntu_> and i think any reboot will not save changes (the downloaded packages)
<josePHPagoda> ubuntu_: i was unable to install ubuntu 11.10 when i had the download updates during install marked
<ubuntu_> (downloaded packages = updates)
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> no sorry
<ubuntu_> after the install downloads the update
<ubuntu_> install = installer
<ubuntu_> the installer crushed
<josePHPagoda> yeah
<josePHPagoda> try installing without any of those boxes marked and see what happens
<ubuntu_> and then doesn't started
<ubuntu_> after that
<josePHPagoda> mine did the same thing
<josePHPagoda> but when I didn't have those marked, it worked
<ubuntu_> i tried to kill the process
<ubuntu_> i logged out
<ubuntu_> and then i logged in again
<ubuntu_> and i run the installer again
<josePHPagoda> i'm unsure if that will work
<josePHPagoda> i would suggest doing it from a clean slate (rebooting entirely)
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> i will try
<josePHPagoda> i will try to help you as I can
<ubuntu_> thanks
<m4yer> hey, i've got a issue since a update today: looks the following way: http://share.minad.de/dl.php?i=uFo4.png http://share.minad.de/dl.php?i=1gxy.png
<m4yer> and thunderbird (and some other programms) don't get window-decorations ...
<m4yer> are these known problems and is there any fix for it known? somehow annoying ;)
<josePHPagoda> m4yer:
<josePHPagoda> it is a known issue
<josePHPagoda> open a terminal
<josePHPagoda> and run
<josePHPagoda> pkill nautilus
<josePHPagoda> then start nautilus again
<josePHPagoda> that fixed it for me
<m4yer> oh, that was easy, thank you very much ;)
<josePHPagoda> i'm unsure about the window decorations issue
<josePHPagoda> as i've not run into that problem
<josePHPagoda> can you help me confirm an issue?
<josePHPagoda> in fullscreen firefox... (push f11 in it)
<josePHPagoda> then push the windows key to bring up the dash, you can't click on dash elements
<ElderDryas> Installed (via update-manager -d) xubuntu 11.10b2 yesterday...all was well. Woke up this morning, turned on the computer and 2 issues: 1) I now have a battery charge icon in the notification area, where there was none before, and the AC is on and the batter is fully charged) and 2) My desktop shows a nice, pretty blue backgound, where it should show a specific jpg file (Desktop in the Settings Manager shows the proper files ad being the proper backg
<ElderDryas> round). The correct background shows on startup, then the blue background takes over.  All this was before and updates from today (which did not solve these problems).
<m4yer> josePHPagoda: same here (even in chromium)
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: how many workspaces show now? Did the number change?
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: 2 workspaces, no change from what I set up yeaterday
<charlie-tca> As I recall, when I did the upgrade (alpha1), I had to reset my desktop image in Settings -> Settings Manager -> Desktop
<ktosiek> Hi! I need libcurl4-gnutls:i386 (for standalone flashplayer), but it looks like it's missing from repo
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: I just removed the battery and the icon in the notification area went away, so maybe it is acutally something to do with the battery, I'll test this with a cojuble of LiveCD/USD later
<ktosiek> to make things funnier, libcurl4-gnutls-dev _is_ in repo
<ktosiek> (or I'm using some funny 3rd party repo with those libs, but I don't think so)
<josePHPagoda> i can't install ccsm
<josePHPagoda> even though it shows in the software center
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: The Desktop says the correct image IS the background, and when I attem[pt to change the backgound the pretty bluse screen (not of death) stays
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: There was a lot of changes again in Xfce, even though the version stayed at 4.8
<josePHPagoda> m4yer: do you want to file that bug report? or do you want me to? also can you see if it has been filed by someone else already?
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: Good :)
<ElderDryas> But I work with B2 for about 6 hours yesterday, rebooting several time and the background problem did not show up untell this morning
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: can you report a bug for that ? ubuntu-bug xfdesktop4
<ElderDryas> Yes, but it will have to be this PM, I have to leave soon for a better job interview :)
<charlie-tca> That will be fine. Thank you
<josePHPagoda> ubuntu_ any luck?
<m4yer> josePHPagoda: ill take a look into it.
<ubuntu_> ok
<josePHPagoda> thanks a ton
<ubuntu_> i rebooted
<ubuntu_> an forgot boot from the cd
<josePHPagoda> oh
<ubuntu_> and
<ubuntu_> an = and
<ubuntu_> then i find ubuntu on hard
<ubuntu_> without introductions
<ubuntu_> i have installed from the first time
<ubuntu_> with out knowing
<josePHPagoda> hmm
<josePHPagoda> so it is working?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> thanks for supporting
<ali1234> ah i think i used the wrong iso
<ali1234> probably an old alpha
<ali1234> that would explain why nothing worked properly
<ubuntu_> but what does mean (install release) ?
<ubuntu_> does it the final release ?
<Pici> What?
<josePHPagoda> i don't know, I dont see that anywhere
<josePHPagoda> on my machine
<Pici> ubuntu_: Can you rephrase your question?
<ubuntu_> yes i see an install icon in my ubuntu 11.10 on hard disk
<josePHPagoda> hmm
<josePHPagoda> odd
<josePHPagoda> i don't know why
<ubuntu_> is it normal?
<josePHPagoda> ubuntu_ i don't think so
<ubuntu_> i am sure that i am booting from hard disk
<ubuntu_> does the re-install is recommend?
<josePHPagoda> no
<josePHPagoda> you should be fine
<josePHPagoda> i would wait until the final and then reinstall using the final release
<ubuntu_> ok
<josePHPagoda> please remember that you are in a test version
<ubuntu_> but i notice that it have little deferent from the cd installation
<josePHPagoda> the livecd is almost identical to the installed version, except that the installed version should be much faster
<ubuntu_> the cd recommend me install in 4.4 GB
<ubuntu_> and this recommends me 8.8 for install
<ubuntu_> yes
<josePHPagoda> because some of the harddisk is already consumed...
<josePHPagoda> i wouldn't try to use it
<josePHPagoda> your installation source will be formatted if you do so
<ubuntu_> but
<ubuntu_> it doesn't look like live cd
<ubuntu_> the user name is the same that installation requested it
<ubuntu_> (means the user name is not ubuntu)
<josePHPagoda> yeah
<ubuntu_> and the boot loader was grub
<josePHPagoda> correct
<ubuntu_> not isolinux
<ubuntu_> and the filesystem show that disk in / (sda5)
<ubuntu_> but the install icon in launcher
<ubuntu_> not in desktop
<ubuntu_> and the install icon has the name (install RELAESE)
<ubuntu_> did you want a screenshot?
<josePHPagoda> i know what you are describing
<josePHPagoda> and I understand
<josePHPagoda> I don't know why it is there
<josePHPagoda> it shouldn't be
<gnominatty> ubuntu_: !enter
<gnominatty> :-/
<gnominatty> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zhiwei> wzssyqa: hello
<ubuntu_> i didn't understand
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: hi
<ubuntu_> enter a -/
<zhiwei> wzssyqa: 还不休息吗？
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: here is #ubuntu-cn !cn
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: !chinese
<urlin2u> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ubuntu_> ok no problem thanks for supporting
<zhiwei> wzssyqa: I thought you are the man I know.
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: sure, but here is #ubuntu+1, let's go to #ubuntu-cn
<Zagrada> hi
<Zagrada> I just installed the updates and I have a destop issue now
<Zagrada> the backdrop has moved both down and right
<Zagrada> and the gap it created by doing so, is odd
<Zagrada> as in, when you move a window over it, it causes glytches
<dashavoo> ok, can anyone talk me through getting online with wpa_supplicant please?
<Zagrada> anyone who has an idea how I should fix this?
<ali1234> Zagrada: that's a very well known bug, actually it was fixed a few hours ago, your mirror is probably behind
<Zagrada> sublime
<ali1234> i got the bug last night, today i upgraded (about 1 hour ago) and it is fixed
<Zagrada> I'll keep ignoring it for a bit longer then
<Dreaman> ubuntu 11.10 sucks meny bugs
<dashavoo> I'll ask in ubuntu+1-1, nevermind
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.0.0-12-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "oneiric" 11.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 84.4% free] disk[Total: 924.7GB, 66.7% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Zagrada> while I'm here, how does one disable the logon sound?
<Dreaman> compiz no work audacious no work
<Dreaman> ati driver not work
<Dreaman> free or fglrx
<ali1234> ATI sucks
<zhiwei> Zagrada:  ~/.config/autostart
<ali1234> ATI driver *never* works
<Dreaman> hehehehe
<Dreaman> gentoo work catalyst 11.8
<Dreaman> :)
<ali1234> catalyst 11.8 is horribly broken
<josePHPagoda> anyone know how to set a screensaver in 11.10?
<ali1234> 100% cpu usage all the time
<Dreaman> nvidia drivers for linux sucks but
<Dreaman> :)
<ali1234> does anyone know why my netbook is just turning on and off randomly while i sit and watch it?
<ali1234> it's like it tries to suspend but then gives up after about 10 minutes
<Dreaman> add in panel program
<Mamarok> ikonia: just as an update: removing that friendly-recovery package solved the issue, but I had to go through abut 48 hours of painful grub.cfg running when removing it
<h00k> josePHPagoda: Screensavers have been forlorn in Gnome3
<ikonia> Mamarok: how odd/interesting
<ikonia> Mamarok: I need to look into that package as I wasn't aware of it until you said about it
<josePHPagoda> h00k: so no screensavers anymore?
<h00k> josePHPagoda: that is correct, they were removed from Gnome 3
<josePHPagoda> that's a bummer
<h00k> and since Ubuntu uses Gnome 3...
<josePHPagoda> makes it harder for my home automation stuff
<josePHPagoda> no more touchscreens that fade to a screensaver when not in use
<josePHPagoda> :-(
<h00k> Yeah, I was disappointed at first, but they really didn't make sense to have them anymore
<h00k> josePHPagoda: oh, that's kind if cool
<ali1234> gnome screensavers were only ever cut down version of xscreensaver anyway
<h00k> josePHPagoda: I think you can still use xscreensaver
<josePHPagoda> eah
<josePHPagoda> yeah
<josePHPagoda> it like using the supported software though
<josePHPagoda> might have to switch to kubuntu or somesuch
<ali1234> lol
<ali1234> have you tried it?
<josePHPagoda> i've messed around w/ kde
<josePHPagoda> found it to be a tish sluggish
<josePHPagoda> but they seem to be more in touch w/ myself and my peers
<josePHPagoda> IAmNotThatGuy: are you that guy I saw at the restaurant the other day?
<IAmNotThatGuy> josePHPagoda, Maybe :P
<ali1234> i can't stand to use KDE, the misaligned text everywhere just annoys me too much
<josePHPagoda> kde looked pretty nice to me
<penguin42> curious; this laptop just suspended while I was out for ~1 hour - it's on AC yet the setting is don't suspend when plugged in
<TheSimkin> i love kde
<josePHPagoda> but i'm weird
<josePHPagoda> the quarter snapping was nice
<TheSimkin> it's a fantastic inteface
<ali1234> well then you didn't look very closely
<TheSimkin> ali1234: no, you're just silly.
<TheSimkin> anyone else getting an error when starting ff or chrome? I'm getting "gdk_error_trap_pop_ignored
<TheSimkin> err "undefined symbho: gdk_error_+trap_pop_ignored"
<yofel> TheSimkin: bug 862553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862553 in libcanberra (Ubuntu) "Latest libcanberra update causes Firefox and Thunderbird to crash on startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862553
<smoser> anyone else have a recent regression where gnome-power-settings (or however you set that) is not listened to ?
<TheSimkin> ahh
<TheSimkin> i'm dong an update / upgrade right now, so i gues sthat will fix it! thanks yofel.
<smoser> ie, my power settings say "do not suspend on ac power", but it does.
<penguin42> smoser: Snap! Just said the same thing
<ali1234> here is an example of the kind of thing i mean: http://imagebin.org/176859
<ali1234> this is from the kubuntu installer
<penguin42> smoser: Have you got a bug for it?
<ali1234> notice that the icons are correctly aligned, but the text isn't
<chimchim64> smoser: having the same issue
<TheSimkin> anyone know how i could geta l ist of all the packages i have installed + their version numbers?
<penguin42> still, I guess it shows sleep works :-)
<penguin42> TheSimkin: dpkg -l
<penguin42> TheSimkin: Sorry, dpkg -l | grep  ^ii
<TheSimkin> great!
<gnominatty> in kde you can change font size and type, i did a small test by making all fonts the same type and size in all settings and final result was very consistent
<TheSimkin> thanks penguin42.
<saulotoledo> Hello! My Gnome3 installation has some problems. This do not works: "Alt + F2" dialog, file previews, multi-protocol (GTalk, MSN, ...) funcionality on desktop, Block screen funcionality, GDM new version... Somebody can help me how to fix each?
<ali1234> gnominatty: changing the font size just makes alignment issues even worse
<ali1234> also nearly all KDE apps have something that ignores font settings
<TheSimkin> ali1234: name one?
<yofel> ali1234: where do you find alignment issues? I'm obviously blind to them. And the font settings work perfectly fine here
<ali1234> TheSimkin: muon package manager
<ali1234> yofel: http://imagebin.org/176859
<gnominatty> ali1234: like i said, my observation was optimal for the intended purposes of having same font size system wide
<yofel> ok true, the button text is bottom aligned, so not at the same height as the icons. But that should depend on the font size too
<ali1234> yes, it *does* depend on the font size
<ali1234> when you change the font size, the text bounces around all over the place
<smoser> penguin42, i do not have a bug.
<ali1234> sometimes it looks bottom aligned, sometimes it looks top aligned
<penguin42> smoser: Looks like bug 862813 is the one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862813 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Managment settings are being ignored" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862813
<gnominatty> you might need to restart session after this sort of changes too
<smoser> chimchim64, did you have a bug ?
<smoser> oh. ok. thanks.
<ali1234> if you pick *exactly* the right font size you can even get it to be in the middle where it should be
<smoser> penguin42,
 * yofel would blame Qt TBH
<yofel> but I'm not really sure what does the alignment there
<ali1234> there same thing that does it everywhere else in KDE
<ali1234> it's the theme
<yofel> file a bug against oxygen then
<ali1234> the only KDE theme that can do font alignment correctly is QTCurve
<BluesKaj> heh, pulseaudio desn't even recognize my souncard. I was gonna give PA a try , but I guess the pa conf files din't notice the changes I made in ~/.asoundrc
<ali1234> all the other themes are just as bad
<BluesKaj> even after purging PA
<ali1234> yofel: do you think i should file a bug on launchpad or on kde bug tracker?
<yofel> kde, I don't think we do any modifications to oxygen in kubuntu
<ali1234> yofel: btw the plasma taskbar has similar problems, even though it doesn't use the system theme
<ali1234> and especially the digital clock plasmoid
<ali1234> that's just all over the place
<yofel> ok, I can agree with that
<ali1234> oh great kde uses bugzilla
<gnominatty> bugs.kde.org
<ali1234> is a bugzilla installation
<ali1234> what version of kde is in oneiric? 4.7.1?
<ali1234> or "recent svn"
<penguin42> ali1234: 4.7.1 for some packages, others say 4.7.1+git110927
<penguin42> actually, all except for kdepim are 4.7.1
<sgerbino> anyone have the issue where network-manager appindicator no longer displays wireless networks in range, yet connects fine? I'm not sure if this is a bug or intentional :O
<josePHPagoda> sgerbino: it's a bu
<josePHPagoda> bug
<josePHPagoda> and has been fixed
<josePHPagoda> check for updates again
<josePHPagoda> the update just barely hit my local mirror
<josePHPagoda> and might be on yours now
<josePHPagoda> :-D
<sgerbino> sweet, thanks jose :]
<sgerbino> woot network manager works just at the prophet josePHPagoda predicted :]
<sgerbino> just as*
<josePHPagoda> :-D
<josePHPagoda> please remember, ubuntu is beta
<josePHPagoda> so yeah
<josePHPagoda> stuff will break itself
<josePHPagoda> and fix itself
<josePHPagoda> as if by magic
<josePHPagoda> :-D
<nhaines> Not as if by magic!  As if by users who file bug reports when they find bugs!  :D
<sgerbino> yeahhh im an early adopter :p
<sgerbino> i know the risk i take -- its just oneiric looked so sexy
<josePHPagoda> :-D
<drussell> I have to admit when the release goes gold... I miss the steady stream of updates :o)
<jpds> drussell: Install Arch Linux?
<jpds> Oh wait.
<drussell> jpds: if only I didn't need to do anything productive ;o)
 * drussell chuckles at update-manager installing an update to update-manager
<drussell> it's like apt updates, I know it works, and I know it's (mostly) fine, but it still amuses me
<nhaines> What I don't chuckle at is when xserver and apt need updated at the same time.
<nhaines> What could possibly go wrong?  :D
<josePHPagoda> :-|
<drussell> nhaines: hehehehe
<drussell> nhaines: and compiz
<os_> hi
<os_> sound notification in unity 2d is not working very well
<blizzow> I have a WackyPort (DisplayPort) on my Thinkpad T420S laptop.  Does anyone here know if Ubuntu will drive a monitor out of it or how I can configure Ubuntu to drive a monitor out of that port?
<dtigue> anyone know where the file is located to store wireless keys ?
<IdleOne> I can safely delete everything in /tmp correct?
<bhavesh_> There was a powercut while installing a app from software centre, I think its borken now... coz whenever i try installing new app it gets stuck at 20%
<bhavesh_> do I have to reinstall it?
<IdleOne> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<IdleOne> try that
<bhavesh_> ok
<os_> hi
<bazhang> hi
<os_> hi
<os_> the halt menu is disappearing after a period of time in unity and unity 2d
<jbicha> os_: that should have been fixed with the latest indicator-session
<bil21al> how can i get to know that which version of ubuntu  i m using?/
<bazhang> !version | bil21al
<ubottu> bil21al: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<os_> sorry i forgot update the system
<bhavesh_> IdleOne, I tried sudo spkg-reconfigure -a my Update Manager still says: Software Index is broken
<bil21al> bazhang i want to know the milestone of my oneiric??
<bhavesh_> And any download from Software Centre gets stuck too
<josePHPagoda> bhavesh_: apt-get update
<josePHPagoda> well
<josePHPagoda> sudo apt-get update
<bhavesh_> right
<alexander__> hello
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> !bugs | alexander__
<ubottu> alexander__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jbicha> !schedule | bil21al
<ubottu> bil21al: A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<alexander__> hmm
<alexander__> I'm not shure how I can use ubuntu-bug
<alexander__> its the plasma widget for networkmanagement
<macer1> is gnome3.2 in oneiric yet?
<jtaylor_> macer1: yes
<bjsnider> yes
<macer1> are you sure that not 3.1.9x?
<d3m0nK> when will be the oneiric release?
<macer1> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> it does not show release date
<macer1> !oneiric
<charlie-tca> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<macer1> !oneiric
<macer1> ubottu: !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<macer1> ok 11.10 is alias to oneiric...
<d3m0nK> its almost november here
<d3m0nK> :/
<bjsnider> macer1, i assure you it is 3.2
<jtaylor_> hi guy from the future
<IdleOne> you in some other Universe?
<charlie-tca> d3m0nK: Do you skip October?
<d3m0nK> yeah
<d3m0nK> :)
<d3m0nK> damn
<d3m0nK> I though it would be out by now
<IdleOne> bhavesh_: Did you get the package install sorted it out?
<d3m0nK> 11.04 feels so OLD
<bhavesh_> IdleOne, no
<IdleOne> Can you pastebin the error you are getting and also what have you tried so far?
<bhavesh_> IdleOne, Still updating through "sudo apt-get update"
<d3m0nK> ok I'm gonna sleep then
<d3m0nK> :)
<IdleOne> bhavesh_: ok well that is progress :)
<IdleOne> d3m0nK: see you in January
<bhavesh_> IdleOne, I think I wont be able to complete it, its like 250mb.. which takes a long time to download
<d3m0nK> I've been using Arch... since Ubuntu fell into dark ages with Unity
<IdleOne> so from dark age to stone age
<IdleOne> :P
<jbicha> d3m0nK: you can Ubuntu without using Unity
<d3m0nK> jbicha, yeah I know... but I'm not sure what to expect from Ubuntu as a distro now
<nhaines> d3m0nK: http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<d3m0nK> Unity is not mature enough to be part of  a stable linux OS
<d3m0nK> :/
<IdleOne> stability, awesome community/wiki/forum support, choice of DE with the 5 official flavors...
<sc> Ubuntu Software Center says Net connection not available if I connect using wvdial? Is there any solution to this? I am on Ubuntu 11.10 beta2
<jbicha> Arch isn't really a stable linux OS either...
<d3m0nK> I've used Ubuntu since its earliest versions I believe... and I fully support it..
<jbicha> what is this stability you speak of?
<bhavesh_> IdleOne, Can I close terminal when sudo apt-get update is ON, if I need to close my computer?
<d3m0nK> jbicha, the interface itself...
<d3m0nK> try plugging a couple of monitors with unity and start using virtualization
<d3m0nK> you'll see exactly what a mess it is
<d3m0nK> I hope it gets fixed
<bjsnider> d3m0nK, is arch using gnome-shell?
<IdleOne> bhavesh_: ctrl-c will cancel whatever process is in progress if you really need to do that.
<d3m0nK> because I like Unity... at least the concept of it
<bhavesh_> IdleOne, k ty :)
<IdleOne> bhavesh_: but the update will be stopped
<d3m0nK> bjsnider, arch is what you make of it
<d3m0nK> anyway Im not here to talk about Arch
<bjsnider> you don't have to use unity in ubuntu
<IdleOne> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<alexander__> has someone kubuntu 11.10 running
<d3m0nK> I just dropped in for the  "What's up Ubuntu!" thingy :)
<d3m0nK> hehe
<nhaines> I didn't have any trouble using Unity with two monitors.
<nhaines> Or with virtualization, although I didn't do both at once.
<IdleOne> alexander__: I was up until last night when I did an update and everything seemed to be broken. any app i tried to run would start and then die within 3 seconds
<d3m0nK> whois alexander__
<d3m0nK> :)
<d3m0nK> oh
<d3m0nK> not the alexander__ i was hoping to find here
<d3m0nK> hehe
<d3m0nK> nhaines, maybe it got fixed
<nhaines> d3m0nK: what was "broken"?
<d3m0nK> it used to have the top bar popping on top of full screen virtualized systems...
<d3m0nK> with multiple screens
<d3m0nK> the bug wasn't even given a good priority level back then
<d3m0nK> several other small bugs were there specially with desktop effects enabled...
<nhaines> Desktop effects are always enabled in Unity.
<d3m0nK> anyway the 11.04 Ubuntu with Unity was quite a mess... as most would agree...
<d3m0nK> nhaines, the extras man
<IdleOne> alexander__: what issues are you having?
<d3m0nK> I have Oneiric running on my laptop tho... the beta...
<d3m0nK> so far looks much improved :)
<IdleOne> alexander__: better to state your problem in here so that others might help if they know.
<IdleOne> or disconnect and leave us in the dark
<penguin42> grrr this power save thing is annoying
<IdleOne> how do I switch DM again?
<IdleOne> want to go from lightDM to KDM
<jbicha> sudo dpkg-reocnfigure lightdm
<IdleOne> thanks
<jbicha> reconfigure
<d3m0nK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/742020
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 742020 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dual monitor selects indicators on both monitors" [Low,Triaged]
<d3m0nK> Low Priority still?
<d3m0nK> I dunno why Interface issues end up in Low Priority
<d3m0nK> :(
<d3m0nK> It's as critical as any
<jtaylor> the description seems very low
<jtaylor> minor optical almost nobody will notice
<jtaylor> also I'm not affected in oneiric
<d3m0nK> jtaylor, that is one of the many Unity bugs which are in "Low Priority"... since 11.04
<d3m0nK> want me to dig more?
<penguin42> d3m0nK: If it doesn't actually stop you doing anything it's normally low priority - of course it would be good to fix everything but ones that only look bad are lower
<d3m0nK> almost all of them are Virtualization and Dual Screen related
<d3m0nK> :(
<jtaylor> if it bothers you fix it
<jtaylor> thats how open source works
<jtaylor> there are more important issues for the devs to work on
<d3m0nK> jtaylor, I wish I could... I'm not into that :)
<kronos> I tried upgrading to oneiric from natty. But my internet connection got disconnected. When i try it again, the update-manager closes after the first step. Please help.
<IdleOne> back on kde :)
<IdleOne> things seem fixed now.
<jtaylor> kronos: you could try to upgrade via the command line
<jtaylor> but first start update-manger in the console and see if there are any errors
<kronos> jtaylor, ok. will do that. thnx. will the upgrade continue from where it disconnected or will it start again ?
<jtaylor> it will continue
<jtaylor> even from partially downloaded packages
<bjsnider> the ubuntu monospace font letter "i" looks awful funny
<jtaylor> as long as you don't delete the cache
<d3m0nK> bjsnider, if you find it awful fix it :)
<d3m0nK> that is the way open source works
<d3m0nK> hehe
<d3m0nK> jtaylor, no offense! :)
<bhavesh_> IdleOne, Everything is working now.. I think I just did rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock &  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<IdleOne> bhavesh_: glad to hear it :)
<nhaines> bjsnider: the mono 'i' grows on you pretty quick.
<nhaines> I didn't like it all when I saw the blog post about it, but having used it for a couple months it's nice.
<blizzow> I ran update manager today.  It said I had about 250MB of downloads to install.  The upgrade has been going for the last 4 hours or so.  My hard drive light has been on nearly the whole time.  I don't see any problems in dmesg with the disk.  I do however see a debconf -c <defunct> process in Z state in top.  The upgrade is about 2/3 through, but yikes.  I don't want my drive to blow a gasket.
<blizzow> anyone have any suggestions?
<ikonia> the installs hung
<ikonia> hence the defunct process
<blizzow> ikonia: the installation window shows progress.
<blizzow> It's slowly chugging through it.
<blizzow> Just ever so slowly
<jbicha> upgrades do take a few hours though
<blizzow> I've never seen Ubuntu take this long to upgrade.
<blizzow> It's been pretty harsh.
<blizzow> I've also never seen Ubuntu take 5+ minutes to get to a login window.  Which it is doing for me at the moment.
<blizzow> :(
<bjsnider> nhaines, it looks like an l with trash above it
<Spirit55555> Hey, I need some help getting Skype working again after I updated my computer today
<Spirit55555> People can only hear fractions of what I'm saying
<swat_> i'm highly confused
<swat_> i've been running unity 2d on my samsung nc10, in oneiric for sometime
<swat_> it's felt 'laggy'
<swat_> best way i can describe it to use
<swat_> i've switched to unity 'proper' and it's a lot more responsive
<swat_> go figure.
<swat_> is it possible that unity is stabilising faster in the main branch than 2d
<swat_> in which case we could end up with the slightly insane situation where someone with a lower-spec machine is actually better off choosing the main unity over the suppposedly more lightweight implementation
<bjsnider> swat_, it certainly seems to be the case in your circumstances
<swat_> yeah, it is very weird...
<jbwiv> anyone know how to get unity2d to work reliably across three monitors in 11.10? I can login but can't seem to click anything
<josePHPagoda> jbwiv: what are you using to drive the 3 monitors (just curious)
<jbwiv> josePHPagoda: two nvidia cards
<blizzow> A steering wheel and some unleaded.
<jbwiv> blizzow: that too ;-)
<josePHPagoda> i was wondering if you were able to get something like a quadro driving 3 screens
<josePHPagoda> (rumor is that the open drivers can do it, and that the closed drivers can't)
<josePHPagoda> wanting to confirm
<josePHPagoda> but I don't have 3 screens
<josePHPagoda> just two
<josePHPagoda> :-(
<h00k> I lol'd at the 'steering wheel and unleaded'. Just sayin'
<IdleOne> would get better mileage if you convert it to diesel
<josePHPagoda> you could even run it on used vegetable oil
<metellius> my system has been pretty handicapped for about a month now; both amd64 entries and i386-versions of packages show up in aptitude, and any attempt at upgrading most packages make it go wild trying to remove tons of packages, such as libc6 etc. in addition, aptitude often spews out messages on top of the curses interface about errors in internal solver
<metellius> is it supposed to have both 64bit and 32bit packages like that?
<metellius> I can't see any traces of any such selection in my sources.list
<jtaylor> its supposed to be like that
<jtaylor> should be set in /etc/dpkg/dgpk.conf or its subdirs
<jtaylor> but the removing of libc etc should not be :/
<metellius> multiarch stuff
<metellius> I guess thats that
<jtaylor> yes
<metellius> I have no idea what makes it want to remove all those packages though
<yofel> aptitude can't handle conflicts + multiarch
<metellius> so far I've been using just apt-get to work around it
<metellius> aha
<jtaylor> ot works with apt-get?
<yofel> bug 831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<jtaylor> ah aptitude fault k
<metellius> aaaaaah
<yofel> disable multiarch (unless you need it) and aptitude will work fine
<metellius> was there ever a discussion whether it was a bad idea to turn on by default?
<jtaylor> by disabling it you might lose some propriatary packages like skype and flash
<yofel> if you don't have it on skype and flash are uninstallable by now
<metellius> hmm
<metellius> synaptic also fails as a sidenote
<metellius> or actually, never mind, I just didn't understand the problem before
<metellius> now I see that it actually does separate the multiarch stuff
<metellius> thanks a lot guys, this cleared it up for me
<soee> is there ubunut one client for kubuntu ?
<yofel> there isn't
<genii-around> I thought apachelogger was working on one
<yofel> he did as a GSoC project once, but had no intention to keep up with the ever changing u1 API
<genii-around> Ah
<yofel> and until there's a ubuntu-sso-client written in Qt and ksecretserviced is done writing a kubuntu client is a bit unpractical
<tensorpudding> what thing do you suppose i should restart if my cursor freezes
<tensorpudding> also, strangely, the window that was open reverted to a primitive gtk theme
<tensorpudding> but only that window
<tensorpudding> no segfaults, panics or drm failures in the dmesg log
<tensorpudding> this one's a puzzler
<mongy> so all of a sudden my video tearing just went away when playing videos using fglrx.   please god let it be for real and for all time.
<tensorpudding> hmm
<tensorpudding> media keys don't work either
<Nattgew> if I wanted to install a custom rhythmbox plugin, is /usr/share/rhythmbox/plugins the place?
<nhaines> bjsnider: give it a few days.  :)
<FernandoMiguel> after release I'm gonna do a clean install
<FernandoMiguel> gonna try a minimal install
<FernandoMiguel> just not sure if I'll stay with Ubuntu
<nhaines> FernandoMiguel: what other distros are you looking at?
<FernandoMiguel> nhaines: mainly debian based
<FernandoMiguel> either I keep a very limited Ubuntu desktop
<FernandoMiguel> or go with Debian Unstable
<nhaines> FernandoMiguel: Debian's pretty nice.  :)
<FernandoMiguel> I know
<FernandoMiguel> I miss it
<Rods_Tiger> something's wrong with my ubuntu oneiric machine since the last update this afternoon. The monitor's off, and it's completely uncontactable on the network, as if it's switched itself off or gone to sleep or something. It never used to do this until now, it was always on.
<FernandoMiguel> Rods_Tiger: mine is fine
<Rods_Tiger> oh, that's okay then.
<IdleOne> lol
<nhaines> Rods_Tiger: Try this to shutdown the machine safely.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#.E2.80.9CREISUB.E2.80.9D_.E2.80.93_safe_reboot
<Rods_Tiger> I can't reach it easily. I do it all from the terminal on my Mac.
<nhaines> Rods_Tiger: how long does the system run before it locks up?
<Rods_Tiger> forever
<Rods_Tiger> then I did an update, now it's gone
<nhaines> Rods_Tiger: you will need to restart the machine before troubleshooting can proceed.
<Rods_Tiger> I'll try it tomorrow then, I might be able to move things around to get nearer it. Ta.
<atari2600a> so, new problem today
<atari2600a> computer is not paying attention to 'never suspend'
<atari2600a> wat do?
<atari2600a> this is a critical issue for me because this machine is used as a server 1/2 the time
<jbicha> atari2600a: that bug is high priority and is being worked on
<atari2600a> jbicha, any current workarounds?
<atari2600a> first I thought my computer overheated & killed itself
<atari2600a> which is unlikely but possible
<atari2600a> but then blinkenlights D:
<DeviceZer0> just updated my 11.10 install and rebooted...no i have no sound :(
<DeviceZer0> any  ideas?
<atari2600a> DeviceZer0, make sure you aren't muted
<jbicha> atari2600a: I don't know, it might even be fixed with bug 863038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863038 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "If turnoff the screen setting set to 'never' screen turns off instantly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863038
<atari2600a> it's happened to me a few times :P
<DeviceZer0> atari2600a, yea..i had sound before and i dont think it got muted
<atari2600a> well, leaving now thanks jbicha
<DeviceZer0> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DeviceZer0> ugh. Nothing is getting my sound working :(
<DeviceZer0> It worked fine 45 mins ago
<DeviceZer0> then updated and rebooted...now i get no sound at all
<DeviceZer0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/863593
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863593 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) No sound in oneiric" [Undecided,New]
<saulotoledo> Hello! After a upgrade to +1 and a system restart my system do not boot anymore. I can enter system recover (level 1) but ifconfig do not show my eth0 LAN card, and I cant recover my system.... Somebody can help me to recover at leas my nerwork card?
<urlin2u> saulotoledo, what's the card?
<saulotoledo> The main error: "unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused"
<saulotoledo> urlin2u: Ethernet Controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B... (from lspci)
<saulotoledo> Running kernel 3.0.0-12-generic
<saulotoledo> x86_64
<urlin2u> not sure on the first error, realteks are problematic overall, hopefully somebody can help. :D
<saulotoledo> urlin2u: ok :)
<penguin42> saulotoledo: if you do ifconfig -a what do you see (don't paste it all!)
<saulotoledo> penguin42: I can't paste, I'n in my netbook to come to chat xD    I can see eth0 and lo :D
<penguin42> saulotoledo: Good - the fact that you can see eth0 is promising
<saulotoledo> penguin42: ifconfig eth0 up worked!!!! let me test!
<DeviceZer0> rebooting to a older kernel seems to have fixed sound
<DeviceZer0> :}
<penguin42> saulotoledo: the system bus thing is a little odd; when do you get that?
<saulotoledo> penguin42: I dont know in reality, I just updated to oneiric, updated some packages (gno me and KDE and some libs) and shutdown my computer.... Now my system stops with "Waiting for network config" at boot and when press F2 I see this message a lot of times... and my system do not boot. I can acess Ctrl+Alt+F1 and use the system in text mode
<penguin42> hmm - do systems normally wait for netowkr config during boot?
<penguin42> saulotoledo: Was this an upgrade from 11.04 ? Did you do anything odd to it?
<DeviceZer0> Iam using the nvidia driver...it worked fine...i updated my system which updated the kernel..and the nvidia driver works fine with the newer kernel...however sound does not work in the new kernel so im booted into the older kernel...and sound works..however the nvidia driver does not seem to be working
<DeviceZer0> how i can reinstall the driver for this kernel?
<saulotoledo> penguin42: Yes, from 11.04.... But I have some extra repositories at source.list... But I'm not certainly about, the repositories are for VLC Player, Wine, X Updates, Unetbootin, Medibuntu, Openshot, Google Stable and Webmin
<penguin42> saulotoledo: Bad move! it's always a good idea to take the extra repos out before update and hten add them back
<saulotoledo> penguin42: Maibe the problem come with them.... :(  I've added them after system upgrade.... Do you have some idea about what package could cause the dbus error?
<saulotoledo> *Maybe
<penguin42> saulotoledo: Well, dbus I think
<penguin42> saulotoledo: I suspect though ti might be an ordering problem with upstart rules - something waiting for networking before it should maybe
<saulotoledo> penguin42: My dbus package it's from oneiric repository... I don't know well how this works, could you direct me to another package to check?
<penguin42> saulotoledo: upstart I guess, but I would try doing initctl list   and seeing what state all the jobs are in - but I'm no good at debugging upstart
<saulotoledo> upstart and initramfs are from oneiric too. My network it's working after up eth0 and configure route and nameserver. I will enter this room from there to paste info
<saulotoledo> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/ssSXCtyU
<saulotoledo> penguin42: This list is just a list of symbols for me... :_(
<blizzow> I'm suffering epic boot times in oneiric (5-10minutes).  Anyone know if this is common or what might be causing such long boot times?
<penguin42> saulotoledo: I know what many of them are, just not how to debug startup
<penguin42> blizzow: I've not seen anyone else say it to do
<penguin42> today
<blizzow> It's been going on for me for a week or two now.
<blizzow> At one point the ubuntu start screen comes up and says waiting an extra 60 seconds for network configuration.
<penguin42> blizzow: you can look for gaps in the boot messages, use boot chart or try booting without the splash and see if you can see where it hangs
<saulotoledo> penguin42: Another boot error: warning: /etc/resolv.conf it's not a symbolic link to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<yofel> DeviceZer0: sudo dkms autoinstall should work
<saulotoledo> penguin42: Can I fix manually?
<yofel> DeviceZer0: although I'm not sure if that's the right syntax
<penguin42> saulotoledo: I don't know - it's not a symlink for me! Did you manually setup networking with webmin?
<DeviceZer0> yofel, i ended up uninstaling the package and reinstalling it
<DeviceZer0> which worked
<yofel> yeah, that would trigger dkms as well ^^
<bandit5432> change the time format to 12 hour instead of 24?
<saulotoledo> penguin42: Maybe from old natty install, but since upgrade I don't opn Webmin
<saulotoledo> *open
<penguin42> saulotoledo: It looks from the errors like something has upset the network config, from the list of extra stuff you installed webmin seemed the most likely
<bandit5432> settings>date and time>AM/PM will not stay selected
<saulotoledo> penguin42: I will remove it now
<bandit5432> do i need to disable network time?
<bandit5432> that does not work
<saulotoledo> penguin42: webmin purged, but the error continues :_(
<penguin42> sorry, not sure what to suggests
<bandit5432> i must be slow or something
<bandit5432> :|
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-01
<saulotoledo> penguin42: cat system_bus_socket returns "device or non-existent address"
<bandit5432> how do changge the default location?
<bandit5432> i can get to the screen but when i tray i to add a location it will not allow it and i get no errors
<bandit5432> try'
<ian_mac> are there any known issues with grub default options on oneiric?  or am I completely incompetent and unable to configure it properly?
<prodigel> hi all. Just got a brand new acer aspire 5750, installed ubuntu on it, but I encountered problems with the wireless card. thought an upgrade will help, now I have 11.10, network card is still losing packets. lspci says it's a atheros AR2987 card using ath9k. Are there any known issues regarding it? Thanks.
<ian_mac> hmmm it seems so
<graft> err... so, oneiric is shipping with a 3.0.0 kernel, but is still bundling rails 2.3.5? what's up with that?
<ktosiek> graft: I guess more people whine about kernel than rails :-)
<graft> ktosiek: who in heck is whining to get an unstable kernel put in the build?
<ktosiek> me!
<ktosiek> :-P
<graft> not enough kernel panics in your life, eh
<ktosiek> people with new hardware :-P
<Patrickdk> heh, I like new hardware
<Patrickdk> but then, I always install esx on the new hardware and run the systems inside vm's
<Patrickdk> so they always look like the *same* old boring hardware :)
<graft> hmm... anyway, so does someone know an easy way to get rails3 up in this piece?
<lgp171188> Hi, I am trying to download a torrent on my oneiric installation overnight. But my laptop automatically sleeps after some time after lock screen. how to disable the sleep? Thanks
<zhiwei> lgp171188: power setting has the option to disable this.
<jbicha> 3.0.4 is not an unstable kernel
<lgp171188> zhiwei: It is set to 'don't suspend' when plugged in and suspend after 30 inactive minutes when on battery. My laptop is plugged in.
<zhiwei> this may be a bug, I can't lock ubuntu 11.10
<lgp171188> zhiwei: Which package do I report it against? Any idea?
<robin0800> ian_mac, are you editing etc/default/grub and afterwards sudo update-grub?
<zhiwei> lgp171188: I don't know, the packages related to this problem is : power-manager and screensaver.
<ian_mac> robin0800, yes
<ian_mac> and the cfg file seems to get updated when I run update-grub
<ian_mac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/428570
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 428570 in grub2 (Ubuntu Karmic) "Default grub2 configuration won't boot through to default OS" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ian_mac> it seems to be that bug
<ian_mac> oh but different maybe - I tried different settings for timeout and they didn't work
<FernandoMiguel> nite.
<FernandoMiguel> tomorrow is shaving and sushi....
<FernandoMiguel> humm that sounds weird :P
<saulotoledo> people, I purged dbus (and my KDE is gone). But I continue receiving the error "Waiting for network configuration..." and "up to 60 more seconds for network configuration". What is causing this?
<jbicha> um, why did you uninstall dbus?
<saulotoledo> jbicha: installed again, and the problem back :(   I uninstalled to try remove this message at boot: "unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused", and this message at terminal sometimes:
<saulotoledo> jbicha: "Can't open system message bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused"
<jbicha> the error might be harmless
<saulotoledo> jbicha: At least now I know my slow boot trying load network configuration it's not from this error xD. But I wait about 2 or 3 min to system boot because the LAN error and my system do not boot correctily
<jbicha> how am I to know what random stuff you've uninstalled? at any rate I don't use Kubuntu much
<bjsnider> if he uninstalled dbus i doubt there's much of a usable desktop environment left
<Soul_Sample> hi, I need help with disabling the screensaver in 11.10... my screen goes blank after 15minutes although I've turned every imaginable setting off
<hansg01> Soul_Sample: thats on screen saver its by default ubuntu's screen lock
<graft> so, why can't i tab-complete into directories any more?
<urlin2u> graft, you sure your doing it right mine works
<graft> urlin2u: it definitely doesn't work... if i do ls dir<TAB>, it just completes as "ls dir ", doesn't show the contents
<urlin2u> graft, I was using a file search my mistake nevr have used this with directories.
<augusto> hello guys
<augusto> I am using 11.10 , gnome 3 shell and adwaita gtk theme.. everytime I open a file, its apps uses a dark gtk theme. how can I solve it?
<jbicha> augusto: first, are you sure you're using Adwaita, second, apps like totem & eog opt into the Adwaita dark variant
<augusto> is there a way to change it?
<Peter_Bilt> helios
<augusto> jbicha: is there a way to change it?
<jbicha> augusto: System Settings>Appearance the default is Ambiance
<augusto> I don't like ambiance
<jbicha> changing the window border requires you to restart GNOME Shell
<augusto> why totem and eog opt into adwaita dark? oh god :(
<graft> augusto: did you try mucking with gnome-tweak-tool?
<augusto> no, I didn't .. yet
<graft> nice. searching for 'system settings' gets you two IDENTICAL icons, one for KDE system settings, one for unity system settings, with no way to tell them apart. who designs this stuff?
<saulotoledo> People, I think there are something wrong with some package postinst configuration into oficial oneiric packages. I'm was with 2 diferent bugs who were "magically" solved. I don't have the knowledge to debug this, but I would like to invite someone with more knowledge than I to read my considerations added in a report into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/856810 , to...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 856810 in netcfg (Ubuntu) "Boot hangs at "Booting system without full network configuration..."" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<saulotoledo> ...decide about the problem, or not...
<saulotoledo> Thanks all who helped me today :)
<Saamm> I fear this bug 859885 will not be fixed in Oneiric. Its a regression in unity launcher. Please can anyone look into it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859885 in unity (Ubuntu) "Minimizing a window should switch focus to the windows underneath it (breaks restore)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859885
<jbicha> graft: that was bug 735166 which caused a bunch of controversy back in July
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 735166 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Duplicate System Settings & System Monitor in Gnome/Unity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735166
<Strav> Hi. I just switched to 11.10 and I must say I kinda puzzeled. Is there any way to properly use the unity's launcher in auto-hide mode?
<Strav> Is it just I or?
<Strav> please tell me I'm wrong and there actually is a sane way to use the launcher with a mouse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/863810
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863810 in unity (Ubuntu) "No sane way to access launcher when auto-hidden" [Undecided,New]
<Strav`> Design hipsters that's what it is.
<robin0800> Strav, if you set it to never first then auto hide will work and continue to work
<Strav`> never first?
<robin0800> Strav`, yes in confity if you have it or cccs
<Strav`> robin0800: I'm using ccsm (is it what you mean?)
<Strav`> and btw, I'm not saying auto-hide does not work, I'm saying that there's no way to properly use it without interfering with most applications.
<Strav`> (are there more options in confity?)
<urlin2u> Strav`, you can adjust the time it reacts.
<robin0800> Strav`, yes I agree with the bug but this is my workaround
<Strav`> urlin2u: yes I've played with the time it reacts. But I tend to decrease the time it takes to respond, not increase it. ;)
<Strav`> I gotta say, some people need to know that there's a difference between usability and shiny pretty. It sure is nice and clean to have only the title displayed and the menu to show on mouse over, but I hear from a distance the new comers sayin: where the hell is my menu?! and other (more experienced users saying): great, before I could visually scan my menu and then move my cursor to the right one, now I have to move my cursor, scan the
<Strav`> menu, and THEN move my cursor to the right place. A cursor doesn't weight a ton, but when you access you menus a hundred times per day, it's useless and anoying. (design hipsters again)
<Strav`> Dash too is a pretty neat piece of crap while we're at it. I think I could easily name 3 to 4 basic needs that are rendered more difficult and counter intuitive by it. And hell was there really some developper time spent on that "let's color the dash with the average color of your background" thing?
<urlin2u> Strav`, why are you using it the?
<urlin2u> then
<Strav`> Because it's been around 6 years I'm using ubuntu. Because I used to love this project and mainly, I'm generally critical of things I care about because I wish them to improve, not regress.
<Strav`> And another because: because I involved a lot of time doing some custome configs for this box I'm using, I don't want to waste that time migrating elsewhere (not atm actually).
<urlin2u> Strav`, your opinion is subjective no matter what, like all of ours, is this the place a support channel to express a rant?
<Strav`> And actually there are great things with unity: the screen maximization extra space provided by the singe top window bar/menu, this is neat. The new application switcher too is nice but I guess credit goes to gnome 3 for this one.
<Strav`> urlin2u: No my opinion might be subjective, but there are usability axioms: such as more clicks to do the same action is a waste, more mouse movements is a waste, more thinking, more guessing is a waste.
<Strav`> urlin2u: and to be honest with you, I'm kinda just trolling to see if I might catch someone responsible for these decisions and ask him to explain me WHY?
<urlin2u> Strav`, actually more thinking is good in the area of brain plasticity, if i make a purchase through the store in ubuntu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_plasticity
<urlin2u> tajke out the part of the seb=ntence that k=makes no sense oops  if i make a purchase through the store in ubuntu,
<urlin2u> and the spelling to doh
<IdleOne> trolling is only going to get you ignored
<Strav`> urlin2u: well you know, I'd rather be thinking about how to prove a nice math conjecture than thinking: how can I click back in my browser without trigerring that damn application launcher.
<Strav`> IdleOne: yea but ain't it fun?
<urlin2u> only for you, the rest wonder when you will take the meds
<urlin2u> :D
<IdleOne> Strav`: not really, it is distracting to those who are here to help and get help.
<Strav`> IdleOne: well if there's someone that'll come here for help, really, I'll let him speak.
<Strav`> Btw, is it normal that my upgrade failed because of some problem with perl's dependencies?
<IdleOne> Strav`: in a dev version, yes.
<IdleOne> anything of everything is normal
<Strav`> (I'm thinking about the general reaction people will have with those decisions concerning unity MIXED with all the defficiencies of gnome3, wow: no default way to change your icons, how to I install a theme? Didn't see those since a while.)
<Strav`> IdleOne: I happend to be a dev so please don't lecture me about these. I'm just wondering if it's, to your knowledege, a well reported and documented issue.
<IdleOne> if you are a dev then help fix it, patches welcome.
<Strav`> I do contribute, but when I have time and when I feel like it (and I really don't feel like it atm).
<Strav`> All that's spinning in my head right now is: arch arch arch baby (vanilla ice version).
<IdleOne> ok, then go and work with arch and stop blogging in this support channel.
<sgerbino> :O
<Strav`> Agreed, I'm not productive. But before I leave I have one honest question for which I'd like an honest answer.
<Strav`> What is happening with those design team? I sure am not the only one bashing his head against the wall am I? Do they take user feedback or they're just mandated to be emulating apple?
<IdleOne> email them and ask.
<IdleOne> canonical.com should have the address.
<sgerbino> unity hater? :O
<Strav`> Yea I'll get their mailing list.
<Strav`> sgerbino: I don't hate unity (parts of it are really great), but there are some other parts that just don't make any sense to anyone in his right mind (in terms of clicks, mouse movement, general usability). Especially some of the "improvements" that came with 11.10.
<IdleOne> You going to start again? if so let me know so I can mute you.
<sgerbino> ah, I haven't noticed major differences other than aesthetic improvements
<sgerbino> since 11.04 that is
<IdleOne> This is a support channel NOT a rant about what you don't like channel.
<Strav`> IdleOne: just a hint like that: usability bugs are real bugs.
<Strav`> At least in the real world they are.
<IdleOne> launchpad.net is the bug tracker used
<IdleOne> I am not saying that your concerns are not valid, what I am saying is that this channel is not the place to voice them.
<Strav`> IdleOne: yes I'm aware of that.
<Strav`> And I'm really leaving actually. Thanks for the steam venting.
<kristopher> ok i hear beta 2 is out. was anyone having a problem with ics and has anyone confirmed it working
<ian_mac> wow what an a$$hole
<ian_mac> pardon my language
<kristopher> lol
<ian_mac> not you kristopher
<kristopher> yeah i know i saw the comment thanks for letting me vent by strav im guessing he came in asking questions being a dick getting no answers
<kristopher> its irc lol
<Johnny_Giggles> What version of gcc is included by default?  Is clang included by default?
<IdleOne> 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5
<IdleOne> clang:
<IdleOne>   Installed: (none)
<IdleOne>   Candidate: 2.9-11ubuntu1
<IdleOne> clang is available but not installed default
<Johnny_Giggles> okay
<Johnny_Giggles> but version 2.9
<Johnny_Giggles> pretty good
<Johnny_Giggles> Anything I should know about development on 11.10?
<Johnny_Giggles> I might be virtualizing it on OS X by the way
<Johnny_Giggles> I like gedit/gcc/Terminal
<Johnny_Giggles> and svn
<ubuntu_> is beta2 pretty stable?
<ubuntu_> I need to provision a new workstation but I don't want to have to bother with upgrading in a week or two
<nyuszika7h> ubottu ix talking o_O
<ubottu> nyuszika7h: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nyuszika7h> oh
<nyuszika7h> is*
<nyuszika7h> and I confused it with ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> I just need to know if it's stable enough for a general purpose workstation right now
<ubuntu_> is anyone here using oneiric in production yet?
<carli2> BUG! ICS does not work
<carli2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: oeniric is still beta testing, so if you want a stable workstation, use LTS instead
<carli2> this tutorial is outdated
<carli2> i cant use LTS. i have modern hardware
<carli2> Stanley00: why should i stop beta testing if i found a bug?
<ubuntu_> I understand it's beta.
<ubuntu_> How stable is it
<Stanley00> carli2: sorry, I'm talking to ubuntu_ ;)
<ubuntu_> are we talking frequent kernel panics?
<carli2> oh ok
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: dont know, crash randomly ;)
<ubuntu_> or just the random odd bug here or there?
<ubuntu_> so you're saying it crashes randomly at this point?
<ubuntu_> even just a couple of weeks before general release?
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: yep, my oneiric crash when I exit xchat :))
<ubuntu_> wtf...
<ubuntu_> how do they exect to be stable if the whole system crashes on application exits...
<ubuntu_> that sounds like BS to me
<ubuntu_> *expect
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: haha, so I think you should use natty for a while, and wait 1 or 2 months to upgrade to oneiric ;)
<ubuntu_> man, I'm tired of this stupid release cycle...
<ubuntu_> I'd rn everything on Arch if rolling release didn't break fglrx every month
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: haha, there are many distro out there, so if you dont like ubuntu, you can choose the others...
<ubuntu_> I like ubuntu, just not the release cycle
<carli2> xserver breaks fglrx because fglrx is not opensource and the API changes very often
<carli2> use the open source driver if you dont play crysis with wine
<ubuntu_> I do CAD/3D work, I have to have fglrx
<TheSimkin> ubuntulog_: maybe you should grab yourself a working video card.. like an NVIDIA :)
<TheSimkin> ati drivers are pitiful and lame
<TheSimkin> same as ever
<carli2> hi,
<carli2> how can I tell apport to not start firefox but giving me:
<carli2>  - a message window from where i can copy the link
<carli2>  - or open firefox at display :10
<carli2> firefox dosent open but tells me "firefox is already running"
<carli2> so i cannot report bugs.
<jbicha> carli2: apport-cli
<carli2> jbicha: when a program crashes, it starts apport. how can i change that?
<jbicha> carli2: well you can totally disable apport, in fact, Ubuntu will do that soon in prepartion for stable release
<carli2> jbicha: but i need the bugfixes, otherwise i wouldnt call the "stable relase" a stable release
<carli2> afaik stable releases watch for bugs. so why does everyone in #ubuntu+1 tell me to not report bugs?
<jbicha> carli2: you can ask in #ubuntu-bugs but apport-cli will let you report crashes
<carli2> where can i disable apport to start on startup?
<jbicha> you're confusing, first you don't want apport then you do, then you don't ;)
<jbicha> sudo nano /etc/default/apport and change enabled to 0
<carli2> the problem with apport is that it tries to open firefox at DISPLAY=:0
<carli2> but firefox is opened on display :10
<carli2> so i cannot report bugs with apport because firefox tells me "firefox is already opened"
<carli2> and when i disable apport in /etc/default/apport, it wouldnt collect crash data.
<carli2> i want to use apport, but it's not working on my system. that's the point
<carli2> i'm using x2x and firefox is running on the second screen.
<jbicha> change your default browser briefly to chromium for instance
<carli2> lol
<carli2> why dont you suppose me to use windows which has no bugs?
<jbicha> do whatever you like, I gave you 3 different solutions
<IdleOne> Windows has no bugs?
<carli2> i use the 4th solution and reported a bug
<IdleOne> right right, they are called "open ports" in Windows
<drussell> carli2: I'm not certain there's an easy way to do what you want... (use apport but have it use a different display)
<drussell> carli2: one thing you might try is removing apport-gtk
<drussell> carli2: which would leave the cli part of apport in place
<carli2> hmm, good idea
<drussell> carli2: I've not tried it, but failing that, it sounds like a good feature request to raise
<drussell> carli2: let me know if it works, I'm curious
<carli2> well, then i have to wait for a crash
 * carli2 has an idea how to raise a random crash in ubuntu
<drussell> carli2: I think there's a "test"
<Stanley00> hmm, why dont we use a "good" method to download update package for ubuntu, some kind like zsync or torrent?
<Ian_Corne> there's apt-p2p
<carli2> drussel: when i remove apport-gtk, it opens firefox anyway, but now i have better control on hich display to start it :)
<carli2> Stanley00: there is a menu point in synaptic "generate script that downloads packages"
<drussell> carli2: good stuff :o)
<Stanley00> carli2: and then, we have to download every bytes of the deb file we need...
<carli2> Stanley00: you can execute this script on a machine which has internet and you get a folder full of deb files
<Stanley00> carli2: oh, I mean, if I already had a deb file, eg a-0.0.1.deb, and then there is a-0.0.2.deb in the repos, why dont we use zsync to just download the different part of two file, instead of download all a-0.0.2.deb?
<freedom07> 13 days to go
<carli2> how can i attach more than one file to a launchpad report?
<carli2> okay i created the attachment afterwards
<jbicha> Stanley00: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-debdelta
<Stanley00> jbicha: hope it will finish soon...
<jtaylor> I wonder why it take so long to get to ubuntu? debdelta is working debian since ages :/
<jtaylor> ubuntu also needs the pdiff update ._. downloading 30mb in a apt-get update sucks
<Stanley00> jtaylor: it's here, in oneiric, why blueprint said it's postponed?
<jtaylor> its there but does it work?
<jtaylor> last I checked it didn'T
<Stanley00> just downloaded, I testing it now...
<jtaylor> nope not working for me
<jtaylor> Also I think it was only planed for stable releases
<Stanley00> yep, not working for me too... :(
<jtaylor> really sucks, currently again working on 140mb download, mostly libreoff where probably only a few kb of the apcakge actually changed ._.
<jtaylor> 22.3 kB/s 1h 36min 27s
<jtaylor> hurray
<alex--> What are the differences between 11.04 and 11.10?
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview
<carli2> gnome3
<alex--> How to switch back to gnome 2 on 11.10?
<carli2> use another distro
<alex--> Why?
<jtaylor> gnome2 is dead
<alex--> i dont want to reboot every time I want to use gnome or unity
<alex--> I want to use gnome because it gives me lot of customization
<jtaylor> it will disappear everywhere, only forks may continue to exist
<alex--> Something Unity is missing
<alex--> And Unity is keeping my CPU fan turned on all the time
<alex--> (and asking much power consumption)
<carli2> use awesome
<alex--> what is awesome?
<ali1234> oneiric suspends even when it should be disabled by the settings. which package should i report that against?
<jtaylor> that is know
<carli2> you just need to add gnome-settings-daemon to the awesome startup script, so all widgets are working
<jtaylor> critical bug but I don't remember which number :/
<ali1234> jtaylor: me?
<jtaylor> y
<ali1234> looks like bug 854624
<alex--> Any way to customize Unity?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 854624 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "[oneiric] suspend/hibernate not performed according to "Power Settings"" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854624
<carli2> alex: check out unity source ;)
<carli2> aaah :) now i understand the multiarch support
<alex--> Any way to customize unity?
<ali1234> move the buttons around
<carli2> alex--: get the source
<alex--> source of what?
<carli2> of unity
<carli2> or what do you want to customize?
<alex--> everything?
<alex--> just drag n drop every bar to somewhere else
<alex--> chaning the layout of the left bar
<alex--> place it to the bottom
<carli2> alex--: https://code.launchpad.net/unity
<alex--> Something which will add all active apps to the top
<alex--> And non active to the bottom
<alex--> I can't code..
<Eduard> Hey guys
<Eduard> Any ideas, if the 'add launcher to desktop' feature was dropped in 11.10?
<ali1234> it was
<carli2> alex--: there is a package called gnome-fallback
<alex--> What's that?
<Eduard> so, i'm basically stuck  with creating folder or new documents only? that sucks
<Eduard> ...
<alex--> I like Unity if you can customize it like Gnome could
<carli2> the gnome3 desktop where you can arrange things by pressing Alt
<alex--> I dont want gnome 3
<Eduard> how do add manually installed application to dash home?
<dr_willis> unity is a work in progress
<Eduard> oh, ok. Guess i'll need to wait till the final release in 2 weeks ^^
<jtaylor> you may have to create a .desktop file
<dr_willis> been using gnome 3 more lately
<carli2> Eduard: use the ubuntu-bug program
<jtaylor> copy one from /usr/share/applications modify it and install it with desktop-file-install
<swat_> i've just installed lubuntu to give that a whirl
<swat_> seriously impressive compared to the speed of both unity and unity-2d on my netbook
<ali1234> over the past month i've tried every alternative to unity and all of them are even worse
<swat_> i think unity would be great if i had a pc with a bit more poke
<dr_willis> unity alternatve like what?
<ali1234> almost certainly you just need more ram
<ali1234> dr_willis: kde, gnome shell, xfce
<swat_> ali1234: possibly, it does only have 1gig
<dr_willis> you mean other desktops then :)
<ali1234> alternatives, yes
<ali1234> they are not really desktops
<ali1234> they are just window managers
<dr_willis> kde is a desktop. openbox is a wm
<dr_willis> gnomeshell is a shell...
<ali1234> the only thing i am interested in is window management
<ali1234> every other feature of the desktop is mostly meaningless
<ali1234> for example, indexing. the first thing i always turn off
<dr_willis> unity is not a window manager.
<ali1234> which reminds me, i need to uninstall zeitgeist on this machine
<carli2> you can simply turn a window manager to a desktop when you run some additional programs like synapse for your main menu and gnome-settings-daemon which will give you network manager etc.
<ali1234> oh, so switching between windows does not count as window management?
<dr_willis> compiz is the wm under unity
<ali1234> and your point is?
<dr_willis> you are comfuseing terms.
<ali1234> X11 is the windowing system under compiz
<ali1234> this is irrelevent
<ali1234> unity is a compiz plugin
<ali1234> compiz is a window manager
<dr_willis> now you are getting it
<ali1234> since unity *is* compiz
<ali1234> unity is a window manager
<dr_willis> gotta run. bbl
<dr_willis> unity is a shell.. it is not compiz. chat later.
<ali1234> ok then
<ali1234> i tried every alternative to the unity SHELL, and they are all even worse
<alex--> What are the main differences between clean install and upgrade?
<ali1234> upgrade is less likely to work properly
<alex--> what do you mean?
<alex--> For now ( because it's beta ), or always?
<ali1234> always
<alex--> :(
<alex--> I wonder, why don't we merge the me menu and the email menu?
<alex--> I have a problem with 11.10d
<alex--> 11.10 *
<alex--> I can only set display brightness to 0 or to full
<alex--> No middle thing
<MarkGreenwood> Hey guys, I have a quick question... With the release of GNOME 3.2 came the quick preview option for image/video/whatever files and it hasn't been packaed in Ubuntu 11.10 yet. I was wondering since it's the hard freeze, will it ever be implemented ?
<MarkGreenwood> hello?
<ali1234> hi
<bazhang> !info gnome-desktop3
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop3 does not exist in oneiric
<bazhang> augh
<MarkGreenwood> Hum ?
<bazhang> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1041 kB, installed size 4864 kB
<bazhang> MarkGreenwood, ^ note the version number
<MarkGreenwood> I know, but I just want to know if the quick preview feature will be implemented or not alongside some others like the new Documents app.
<MarkGreenwood> So... No one knows ?
<bazhang> someone does, just not me
<MarkGreenwood> Oh ok... Well am I at the riht place ?
<MarkGreenwood> right*
<bazhang> yeppers
<MarkGreenwood> Ok :P
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> I will google a bit more
<MarkGreenwood> Well, even if it does not make it through this release, Oneiric will be the best Ubuntu release so far for me :D
<MarkGreenwood> I absolutely love it
<MarkGreenwood> If it is any help, I think the package is called SuShi
<bazhang> !find sushi
<ubottu> Found: sushi-plugins
<bazhang> !info sushi-plugins
<ubottu> sushi-plugins (source: sushi): D-Bus-based IRC suite (clients plugins). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.0+dfsg-2build1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 60 kB
<bazhang> nope
<MarkGreenwood> Mmh :\
<MarkGreenwood> Wait I got a link..
<MarkGreenwood> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6KiwtkE0iY  That was back in beta 2... The title reads: GNOME 3.2 beta 2 with the Sushi utility
<MarkGreenwood> But it has been implemented in GNOME 3.2 officially, see the release notes
<vsync> Is there any way to disable the screen turning off and/or to disable suspend?
<bazhang> very nice. thanks for the link
<MarkGreenwood> Go in the power settins
<MarkGreenwood> vsync , Go in system settings: Power option
<vsync> MarkGreenwood yeah, but it doesn't work, really. When i try to set "never" on the screen turning off... It resets it to "1 minute"
<vsync> and as for suspend, i have "don't suspend" in power settings, yet it still suspends
<freedom07> just upgraded to lubuntu 11.10 daily build...... looks nice, had trouble with beta 2
<MarkGreenwood> vsync Have you installed the latest updates ?
<vsync> Oops, some arrived today. Was checking last night and there were none. Sorry =)
<hauteville> how i can change fonts with 11.10? am i just stupid? can't find any dialog for it
<ali1234> i think software center should ask why you are removing a program, like android does
<dr_willis> ali1234:  id rather it not ask and just do what i say. :)
<voidr> hello, can someone tell me how can I get the compiz switcher working again? Oneiric broke it
<ali1234> i would enjoy clicking "it is defective" and "i do not use or want it" for all the crap in ubuntu that i have to uninstall
<dr_willis> you are assumneing someone actually cares to read the comments. :)
<dr_willis> I find the whole star rateing/comment system in android market to be getting to the point of being useless.
<ali1234> yes the star rating is useless
<ali1234> either you like a program or you don't
<ali1234> not that you can even review things at the moment
<ali1234> since software center just bombs out if you try
<dr_willis> I havent even tried software center in ages. My Beta box is headless. :) just using ssh with it now.
<ali1234> so it seems that gnome-activity-journal no longer works for disabling zeitgeist
<Peter_Bilt> fascinating
<voidr> how can I set compiz to be the default vm?
<dr_willis> default window manager? it is the default for the ubuntu session.
<voidr> I use GNOME2 session :)
<dr_willis>  You installed gnome2 somehow?
<dr_willis> or are you refering to the gnome-shell fallback session?
<voidr> ohhh wait I think I got it, I don't really know what's up, it's quite confusing, the main thing is I am not using neither Gnome shell nor Unity, I don't like neither of them
<dr_willis> both run on top of gnome-3 :) they are shells.. so what are you really wanting to do?
<voidr> okay great, well I think I solved it, brb
<voidr> okay it works, dr_willis basically I get rid of Unity, Gnome Panel, Globalmenu, and get myself an Avant Window Navigator and use compiz to customize window switching and all that
<dr_willis> just install openbox or some other wm. and run awn on it...
<dr_willis> i wouldent even bother with compiz.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> You could make a custome shession i guess that uses compiz and awn, and some file manager.
<dr_willis> You could most likely make gnome-shell very minimnal with no panels or anything else extra also. and just use awn with it. Ive not tweaked gnome shell much yet.
<Trewas> the X server is randomly ~crashing when using nvidia driver 280.something (gtx 560) and I'd like to try 275.xx driver, but looks like it never was packaged for ubuntu... how likely something will break if I just use the nvidia installer?
<ali1234> you can't modify the panels in gnome shell
<voidr> the reason I like compiz is because it let's me customize window switching a.k.a. "ALT+TAB", I am really sensitive to speed dr_willis
<dr_willis> ali1234:  from what  i read of the gnome-shell homepage/docs you should be able to at some time. if you know  javascript I recall.. but it may not be in a state where you can yet.
<ali1234> currently it is exactly like unity
<dr_willis> I dont see why fancy-alt-tabbing should be a top priority. :)
<ali1234> one panel at the top which can't be modified
<voidr> dr_willis, I'm a heavy keyboard and ALT+TAB user :)
<dr_willis> I alt-tab constantly. i dont care what it looks like really..
<dr_willis> I just hit it till i get to the right window.
<voidr> only thing left is make Gnome Do work, it got broken during upgrade :(
<jtaylor> what bothers me is thar you can't use the mouse in the alt tab popup anymore ...
<jtaylor> that was useful when I have to many windows open ._.
<voidr> dr_willis, yeah, but I want it to be fast, the default gnome switcher seems clunky and slow by comparism
<penguin42> hmph lightdm crashed on me at login
<dr_willis> voidr:  cant say i noticed it being slow. but ive not used the actual X desktop on my ubuntu box in ages.. :) always sshing in from my phone.
<dr_willis> i cant even recall how the openbox alt-tab stuff looks like
<dr_willis> Hmm. just saw this interesting line when doing updates (when configruing the default dm)
<dr_willis>  Multiple display managers can run simultaneously if they are configured to manage different servers;
<dr_willis> they are saying i could have lightdm on monitor #1 and  lxdm on monitor #2 ?  or how do  they mean 'manage differnt servers'
<penguin42> dr_willis: If you have multiple cards
<penguin42> dr_willis: You can run say one X server on each of two graphics cards, and each could run its own choice of display manager
<carli2> dr_willis: X :1 & X :2 # this starts two other X servers and you can switch between them with Ctrl+Alt+F8 and Ctrl+Alt+F9
<penguin42> dr_willis: Or you could run a server that just remote X logins and again it runs its own display manager
<carli2> dr_willis: you start programs in these xservers with DISPLAY=:1 gnome-session
<carli2> penguin42: multiple GPUs on the same xserver become different screens, not servers
<Daekdroom> Does anyone else have no sound since yesterday's updates?
<dr_willis> yea. ive also seen some mention of the 'hotseat' feature of X. where you could have 2+ monitors and extra keyboards/mice.
<carli2> Daekroom: i had. but i found a workaround
<penguin42> carli2: I said multiple cards
<tuukkah__> yay, solved the boot problem i had with a new installation. as grub had failed, mv /sbin/initctl.REAL /sbin/initctl remained to be done
<carli2> penguin42: a "card" is a GPU in xserver terms
<penguin42> carli2:You can run separate X servers for independent GPUs
<Daekdroom> carli2, which was..?
<carli2> Daekdroom: install alsamixergui and click on the sound symbol. this re-enables sound
<carli2> Daekdroom: everytime i plug in a front earphone, the sound gets deactivated
<afief_> Guys it looks like my xserver broke after apt claimed that I no longer need fglrx. Could someone tell me how to connect to LAN from cli so I can re-install it?
<Ian_Corne> is the updated fglrx available yet?
<penguin42> afief_: Do    nmcli con list   and it should show a big long UUID for eth0,   then do  nmcli up uuid thenthebiglongnumber
<afief__> My installation broke due to apt removing fglrx, now I can't get into my DE. Could someone tell me how to connect to lan/wan through CLI?
<afief> My installation broke due to apt removing fglrx, now I can't get into my DE. Could someone tell me how to connect to lan/wan through CLI?
<carli2> afief: ifconfig, /etc/network/interfaces
<Ian_Corne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<afief> carli2: sorry I don't understand
<carli2> afief: use google and search for <insert what i pasted before>
<Stanley00> afief:  first, make sure your network card is up, via ifconfig eth0 up, or ifconfig wlan0 up if you use wireless...
<Stanley00> afief: then, use dhclient eth0 or dhclient wlan0 to obtain an ip address...
<dr_willis> actually if apt removed flgrx shouldent it then default to the GPL ati drivers?
<afief> dr_willis: I tried with both vesa and radeon drivers, but for some reason login fails
<afief> Stanley00: hmmm dhclient is taking a lot of time(more than it used to take through network-manager). I seem to have an ipv6 but now ipv4 yet
<Stanley00> afief: yes, it take some time, you can set static ip via ifconfig, but I dont know how, digging in man ifconfig for more detail... ;)
<afief> funny thing is that kms is working(didn't in 11.04)
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<penguin42> hmm I wonder how to work around the power saving
<Eduard> guys, what does this mean?? 'Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes.' ?
<Eduard> i took the lines from the end of Xorg.0.log
<penguin42> that's fun
<penguin42> Eduard: It looks like something in the Xserver tried to allocate 0 bytes of memory, it shouldn't do that
<Eduard> hmm, how do I pinpoint whats causing the problem?
<penguin42> Eduard: Is that the only line of error - do you just get one or a lot fo them?
<Eduard> penguin42: quite a few of them after all init sequence log
<penguin42> Eduard: I think you'd probably have to take a debugger to the X server at startup, breakpoint on the code that outputs the error and get a backtrace - a bit of a pain
<penguin42> (unless X has a hook for doing that)
<Eduard> hmm, maybe i'll leave that up for better times, bcus I only can't play fps games >.>
<Eduard> btw, what does kernel option 'nopat' do
<penguin42> Eduard: Hmm well start by reporting the bug, you might also try xorg-edgers to see if it's fixed in there
<coz_> finally t he mini iso ,, I think,, thanks yofel
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<coz_> hey guy
<BluesKaj> dragon player plays xvid video wrapped in avi , but not dvd files ripped to avi . This issue cropped up after yesterday's upgrades ...any ideas ?.
<Arnold> Hello everyone.
<saulotoledo> --exec-prefix on configure files to compile to ubuntu is /etc?
<saulotoledo> ops sorry!, is /usr?
<Daekdroom> Is anyone aware of something important being broken?
<Daekdroom> I have no sound, nm doesn't see my network and mesa is on software rendering.
<saulotoledo> Daekdroom: NM can see your network by editing /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and setting "true" on "managed"
<Daekdroom> saulotoledo, it was working alright yesterday
<Daekdroom> All those stuff broke at the same time
<saulotoledo> Daekdroom: Some upgrade?
<Daekdroom> Possibly.
<Daekdroom> But I thought it was possible someone already had these issues. I'll try finding a bug report on Launchpad
<saulotoledo> Daekdroom: I got a strange broken into +1 yesterday too.... but with dbus, not yours... If I find something near this I post here
<BluesKaj> yeah, I heve some multimedia issues ...was using dragonplayer for av iand flv files  but now some avi and all flv don't even load into the player when selected
<Daekdroom> A reboot and everything is fixed. It could have been this morning's grub upgrade or the fact that I decided to boot -11 instead of -12
<bakkerthehacker> i need some help! i cant connect to any networks after a recent update to 11.10
<bakkerthehacker> my nm-applet only shows 4 options, enable wired, enable wireless, connection info and edit connections...
<FoolishOwl2> I just came across a problem with the users currently logged in not being reported correctly in 'who', 'w', or 'last'.
<FoolishOwl2> I'm wondering how best to report the bug.
<FoolishOwl2> I'm guessing that it's something like lightDM not updating wtmp.
<FoolishOwl2> Or utmp.
<saulotoledo> I have trouble compiling tracker 0.12.3 with this error on make: tracker-extract.c:309:44: error: ‘statements’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<saulotoledo> I'm using ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var --enable-gtk-doc --enable-gtk-doc-html --enable-gtk-doc-pdf --enable-maemo --enable-journal --enable-tracker-fts --enable-unit-tests --disable-upower --disable-hal --enable-gnome-keyring --enable-network-manager --enable-libexif --enable-libiptcdata --enable-exempi --enable-meegotouch --enable-miner-flickr --enable-miner-rs
<saulotoledo> s --enable-miner-evolution --enable-miner-thunderbird --enable-miner-firefox --enable-nautilus-extension --enable-taglib --enable-tracker-needle --enable-tracker-preferences --enable-tracker-explorer --enable-libstreamanalyzer --disable-libxml2 --enable-gdkpixbuf --disable-unzip-ps-gz-files --enable-poppler --enable-libgsf --enable-libgif --enable-libjpeg --enable-libtiff --enable-libvorbis...
<saulotoledo> ...--enable-libflac --enable-playlist --enable-guarantee-metadata
<jtaylor> that version is not packaged or?
<jtaylor> in that case better ask upstream or check the package if there is some patch applied to make it work there
<FoolishOwl2> Okay, something changed with an update applied yesterday, such that utmp no longer lists GUI logins.
<FoolishOwl2> Can someone, logged in via GUI, check whether 'who' lists the GUI login?
<Monotoko_Oneric> hey guys... I'm having problems installing 11.10 Beta 2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/743359
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 743359 in ubiquity "Installer: LockFailedException: Failed to lock /target/var/cache/apt/archives/lock" [Undecided,New]
<Monotoko_Oneric> the installer keeps crashing...
<saulotoledo> jtaylor: Realy not packages.... I'm trying install gnome-documents, it's not on ubuntu :(
<jtaylor> tracker 0.12.3 is in debian experimental
<jtaylor> check that package for patches you can use
<Monotoko_Oneric> FoolishOwl2, I get pts/1 when I run "who"
<Monotoko_Oneric> which I assume is the GUI
<Monotoko_Oneric> but I'm stuck on the live environment atm... are there any known fixes for the bug above? :/
<FoolishOwl2> Yes, should be.
<FoolishOwl2> I'm pretty sure this was the result of an update yesterday, judging by the output of 'last'.
<Monotoko_Oneric> it says "fix released" >.<
<bjsnider> saulotoledo, that's being worked on
<saulotoledo> jtaylor, bjsnider: thanks! just installing libtracker debian packages let me compile gnome-documents!
<FoolishOwl2> I posted on ubuntuforums.org; maybe someone will have a suggestion.
<bjsnider> saulotoledo, ok, but it's being worked on
<saulotoledo> bjsnider: ok :) Do you have some idea about when it's out for us?
<saulotoledo> jtaylor, bjsnider: compiled, but do not works... http://pastebin.com/Lmsbqkge
<jtaylor> apparently something is missing
<jtaylor> no idea what
<saulotoledo> jtaylor: It's on this line at code: const Gd = imports.gi.Gd;
<saulotoledo> jtaylor: Found! gir1.2-gdata-0.0, but now I receive the error "/usr/bin/gnome-documents: line 15:  9190 Segmentation fault  (imagem do núcleo gravada) /usr/bin/env gjs -I /usr/share/gnome-documents/js -c "const Main = imports.main; Main.start();""
<jtaylor> did you just instal libraries from debian?
<jtaylor> thats probably not a good idea, they dependencies might not be compatible
<jtaylor> you should recompile the debian tracker package and install the result
<jtaylor> is there already a name for oneiric + 2?
<jtaylor> +1
<Ian_Corne> not that I know
<jtaylor> isn't that usualla announced before the release?
<saulotoledo> jtaylor, bjsnider: ok ok, I quit :(  I will wait for oficial packages... some idea about when they are available?
<jtaylor> it seems its not in debian yet, so it might take a while
<saulotoledo> jtaylor: They come to Ubuntu after exit debian experimental?
<jtaylor> they won't go into 11.10 anymore
<jtaylor> but maybe in 12.04
<saulotoledo> jtaylor: oO'
<saulotoledo> jtaylor: Where I find the tar.gz from debian? ^^
<jtaylor> install ubuntu-dev-tools, then do pull-debian-source package suite
<jtaylor> e.g to build it: pull-debian-source pull-debian-source tracker experimental; cd tracker-...; mk-build-dep -i -r; debuild; sudo debi ../tracker*changes; sudo apt-get install -f
<jtaylor> debuild -us -uc if you have no gpg key
<SMJ> I had to switch to KDE because the other desktops turned all Swedish after some upgrade, and the option to switch locales has been successfully hidden and disabled
 * penguin42 giggles - that's a wonderful problem
<bjsnider> saulotoledo, i think there will be ppa packages before too long. the packaging scripts are being developed right now
<BluesKaj>  heh, tried rekonq and it decided that my locale and language was Spain/Spanish for some reason , altho allsettings are for Canada English otherwise :)
<penguin42> SMJ: Select the top item on the cog menu at the far right - that gives you system settings, then the item under the blue flag is Language Support - 3rd along for me
 * penguin42 notes that killing upower doesn't stop the over zealous power save
<SMJ> It would be easier for everyone to choose the language from login screen... Imagine navigating your desktop in Chinese
<penguin42> nod
<BluesKaj> dragonplayer is broken again , after yesterdays updates
<SMJ> penguin42: also, I was using xfce.
<penguin42> SMJ: Oh in that case, I don't know where it is :-)
<penguin42> SMJ: I had a similar problem a while ago using gdm as the display manager for KDE; it doesn't set the locale any more
 * BluesKaj wonders when a Qt backend will be written for KDE and phonon...gstreamer is ok  but vlc-backend suddenly stopped working so we've run out of options
<saulotoledo> bjsnider: great! :D
<saulotoledo> jtaylor, bjsnider: the checkinstall package fails a lot while creating deb for this gnome libraries, frequently I receive errors of  directory not found....
<BluesKaj> I'm afraid these last updates have buggered up some media players / multimedia settings
<saulotoledo> jtaylor, bjsnider: I'm creating the directories manually to allow checkinstall works
<SMJ> my firefox is still swedish D:
<SMJ> and that means a lot of my internet will be swedish
<penguin42> do you happen to know Swedish?
<BluesKaj> SMJ, Finland Swedish or ... ?
<SMJ> how do I check?
<BluesKaj> by the accent :)
<BluesKaj> <---used to speak Finland Swedish
<saulotoledo> jtaylor, bjsnider: haha! It's opening now, but do not works! xD My gnome chat into gmail and the preview in nautilus do not works too :_D
<saulotoledo> jtaylor, bjsnider: Really thanks for your help, isn't working, but I learned a lot today. The PPA will be with full gnome, probably, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> SMJ, did you update just recently ? I'm on KDE , but my problems are with multimedia, not with locale and language
<SMJ> yes.
<BluesKaj> SMJ, what does locale have in system settings ?
<penguin42> anyone had any issues with USB storage?
<SMJ> in KDE everything's set to Finnish
<penguin42> SMJ: ARe you still using GDM/lightdm as the login manager?
<SMJ> yes
<penguin42> SMJ: Switch to using kdm
<SMJ> okay
<BluesKaj> ahh, gnome/kde user
<SMJ> does that make my Xfce Finnish again?
<penguin42> SMJ: I doubt it :-)
<hdpb> With the launcher hide set to anything but NEVER, it fails to reappear when the mouse is on the left edge
<penguin42> SMJ: I think kdm probably still sets the language prior to login
<SMJ> well, in KDE most of the stuff is the way it should be
<SMJ> so shouldn't switching to KDM fix the other desktops?
<penguin42> SMJ: I think it probably will
<saulotoledo> jtaylor, bjsnider: installed all gir1.2 packages and its working!!!!
<SMJ> it did not
<penguin42> hmph
<Peter_Bilt> i need a good backup solution with GUI for Linux
<Peter_Bilt> someone knows a good thing to do that kind of heroic task?
 * penguin42 hasn't tried any of the backup ones
<penguin42> Peter_Bilt: I think it was storebackup that someone suggested to me a while ago
<mortal> my computers have started to go to suspend :/
<penguin42> mortal: Yeh there's a bug with it ignoring the setting telling it not to do it when on power
<IdleOne> someone please tell me how to get rid of these damn overlay scrollbars
<IdleOne> liboverlay and overlay-scrollbars are both removed
<ali1234> did you reboot?
<IdleOne> I need to reboot for this?
<ali1234> maybe, i dunno
<IdleOne> might as well try :)
<sburwood1> I have different problems between the 32 bit version I have on my EEEPC and the 64 bit version on my desktop.  Sound is one worry for both.  On my EEEPC, I have a problem because there isn't a thing in the taskbar that shows the network connections available
<ali1234> i didn't try to remove them yet
<ali1234> still trying to get rid of gwibber without removing ubuntu-desktop
<sburwood1> I do hope that I will see improvements from the beta 2 I have and the final version
<ali1234> does anyone else find this progress spinner reeally annoying to look at? http://imagebin.org/176995
<ali1234> the arrow heads are tangental to the circular part
<ali1234> when it rotates, it just looks wrong to me
<ali1234> the arrow heads need to point inwards a bit more
<urlin2u> ali1234, it messes with the feng shui eh
<ali1234> yes very much so
<ali1234> IdleOne: did it work?
<IdleOne> ugh still there :(
<ali1234> does anyone know where i could find that graphic to fix it?
<IdleOne> How do I completely remove Unity?
<jbicha> IdleOne: install Fedora ;-)
 * uRock Basphemy!
 * uRock Blasphemy!
<jbicha> ok, install Kubuntu, Xubuntu over your Ubuntu install...
<ali1234> or gnome-shell
<jbicha> install Windows
<IdleOne> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<IdleOne> I have kubuntu installed now I wantto get rid of all traces of Unity
<ali1234> purge unity and unity-place-*
<ali1234> and zeitgeist
<jbicha> and compiz
<jtaylor> remove libunity6 but no guarantees that anything will still work then
<ali1234> although if you installed kubuntu... you shouldn't have unity installed to start with
<IdleOne> I installed both
<ali1234> i don't like doing that
<ali1234> not becuase you still get unity
<ali1234> but because you get all kde apps and all gnome apps in the kde menu
<ali1234> and the kde menu is bad enough when it only has kde things in it
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<KM0201> i'm not sure why i come here, iv'e not really messed with +1 yet..lol.. been to busy mastering the server install.
<itaylor57> well I jumped into to and so far no big problems
<KM0201> whats new in 12.04? (i'll probably use lxde... rather than anything unity)
<KM0201> *11.10  i mean
<KM0201> or do you mean you jumped intoa server install
<itaylor57> no desktop
<KM0201> oh.... yeah i've honestly not even tried it yet
<penguin42> hmm - I wonder if this PM bug is going to affect installs
<Derg> ** newb alert ** I have a few questions about power settings in 11.10...I have a comp that I use for ssh forwarding / file serving, that I pushed up to 11.10.. The problem is it goes to standby after about 1 hour of no activity. I cant find any settings or anything that would cause this, so I dont know where to look to correct it. Any ideas?
<kjeldahl> Known bug; power settings (at least according to the GUI) is being ignored. Even desktops hibernate. No workaround that I have heard about it yet. You should be able to find it on bugs.launchpad.net .
<Derg> thanks for the tip..
<penguin42> bug 882813
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 882813 could not be found
<penguin42> oops
<penguin42> bug 862613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862613 in Ubuntu Friendly "mobile views: top 3 components hard to find" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862613
<penguin42> third try - bug 862813
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862813 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Managment settings are being ignored" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862813
<penguin42> there you go
<Derg> I found what appears to be a partial work around attached to bug 860485. this bug was relating to lappies at first, but a few desktop users chimed in.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 860485 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "bad default setting: suspend after 30min when plugged in" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860485
<Derg> What does "Fix Committed" mean?
<dean> will compiz ever stop crashing/reloading when I change a setting. It did this in 11.04. :(
<vsync> Didn't do that with me in 11.04, now whenever i go dual-head, it crashes at least once
<bjsnider> Derg, means that the fix is finished but the updated package has not been built and released yet
<bjsnider> when that's done it will say fix released
<Derg> aaah.. tyvm
<Derg> well thanks for the advice. Good day to all.
<Lynoure> I'm having a problem finding ldconfig: http://pastebin.com/sgQH4xST
<Lynoure> Any ideas what I can do?
<Arnold> Lynoure, can you check if 'libc6' package is working properly?
<Arnold> Since for some reason, it says it wants to install it.
<Arnold> Normally, it comes preinstalled by Ubuntu, especially at 11.10
<ppd> hi there. I wonder if anybody is using the em28xx driver in oneiric. It recognizes my dvb-t stick and loads the appropriate firmware, but still I can't access dvb-t with any dvb related tools
<mikedep333> hi, how do I report a bug in lp when someone else reported it, but their's was marked invalid because their packages weren't up-to-date?
<jtaylor> you can mark it new again
<mikedep333> here's his bug
<mikedep333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/854231
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 854231 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jtaylor> and comment that you reproduced it with up to date pacakges
<mikedep333> ok, I don't need to resubmit my debug info or anything?
<mikedep333> ok, thanks
<jtaylor> hm well that would be helpful
<jtaylor> but I'm not sure how you can do that :/
<mikedep333> yeah, my thoughts exactly
<jtaylor> I guess you could report a new one
<jtaylor> its possible that it is a different issue, the crash is quite generic
<mikedep333> jtaylor, true
<mikedep333> I just reopened the old one
<farciarz84> hi, is it possible to use two gpu (one built in CPU) and one external?
<farciarz84> I'd like to connect 2 monitors per one GPU
<D_Russ> hello everyone
<thoeger> hi folks, am I the only one to have graphics issues after the latest update?
<D_Russ> sorry ,thoeger im runnung 11.04
<D_Russ> how do you like oneiric so far?
<Arnold> thoeger, what kind of graphics issues? Also which driver do you use?
<Arnold> I had a slight Unity wallpaper offset bug, running nvidia-current, but it was fixes as of today. Nothing else besides that for now.
<thoeger> Arnold, Unity cannot open, let me see if I can find the error message...
<thoeger> Arnold, no it's far worse; I'm running a combo of Unity-2d-launcher and panel and KWin right now, for lack of better.
<Arnold> thoeger, which driver are you using for your graphics card?
<thoeger> Intel onboard graphics chip, whatever's byuilt-in to X.org
<Arnold> glxinfo | grep render
<Arnold> Tell me what it gives.
<Arnold> If software not available, then install 'mesa-utils'.
<thoeger> Arnold, output says "direct rendering: Yes
<thoeger> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
<thoeger>     GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<thoeger> "
<Arnold> Atleast that gives out the answer that it runs with 3D hardware acceleration as it should.
<Arnold> But.. what session are you starting from the login manager?
<thoeger> Yep, I can see that as I am running KWin and its 3d features run just fine
<farciarz84> Arnold: what about this: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Desktop  GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<farciarz84> lot of bugs still
<thoeger> It looks like it may be a compiz issue, but I cannot really decipher Unity's error messages
<thoeger> farciarz84, what does that mean?
<farciarz84> bugs? It means random hungs, Artifacts, performance issues, window's decorations crashes
<farciarz84> hangs*
<Arnold> farciarz84, with Unity?
<Arnold> I am not sure what are the 3D graphical capabilities of the Sandy Bridge integrated graphics yet.
<thoeger> farciarz84, no, I mean that specific line you quoted
<thoeger> Ah, sorry
<farciarz84> thoeger: glxinfo | grep render
<thoeger> farciarz84, nevermind...
<thoeger> It looks like it's - at least partially - a Compiz issue, compiz gives me a segmentation fault.
<farciarz84> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/863045
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863045 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[sandybridge-gt1] GPU lockup render.IPEHR: 0xff2c001e" [Undecided,New]
<thoeger> here's my output when running compiz --replace: http://pastebin.com/Ck07WHjV
<Arnold> thoeger, that seems familiar. Happened when I launched 'unity --replace' on tty1.
<Arnold> Does this happens when you start from 'Ubuntu' session from LightDM?
<thoeger> Arnold, yes. The problem came with today's (well, technically yesterdays where I am...) compiz update though. Ran fine until then.
<Arnold> thoeger, did you had that Unity desktop wallpaper offset issue too? (Where the desktop wallpaper was starting from almost at the center)
<Arnold> This is how it looked like: http://ubuntuone.com/2eiUsw0V2AacCl3bNmyCNm
<thoeger> Arnold, if it was impossible to miss, thgen no.
<Arnold> That was the effects of yesterday's update -unity (4.20.0-0ubuntu1)-
<Arnold> Today's unity update bumped it to 4.20.0-0ubuntu2
<thoeger> Ah, no that definitely didn't happen to me
<thoeger> But seems clear there's some bugs introduced in Unity with that update huh?
<thoeger> Found a workaroud yet?
<Arnold> Which is your version of unity now?
<Arnold> unity, as in the package.
<siganderson> I can't succesfully burn ubuntu 11.10 dvd (it stops to 93/97%). I can succesfully burn any other dvd... is it normal?
<Arnold> That today's bumped update -> Desktop drawn with offset -> fixed the above bug.
<D_Russ> Arnold, there was an update today?
<Arnold> D_Russ, for Unity, there was.
<D_Russ> ohh i have to check that out. anything broken because of it?
<Arnold> Just the offset issue, that got fixed as of today.
<Arnold> So the latest version should be 4.20.0-0ubuntu2
<D_Russ> how do i update unity?
<phoenix_firebrd> Problem with dolphin, hangs when the view is changed to detail while trying to browse a large folder containing 7000 files
<Arnold> "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Arnold> Latest unity installs one or two new packages, so it's best if you go the dist-upgrade way rather than just upgrade.
<farciarz84> Arnold: I did what you wrote but no updates were found
<farciarz84> I still have unity 4.16.0
<D_Russ> so i should only do the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<farciarz84> D_Russ: no update before
<Arnold> First, "sudo apt-get update" to refreshen the repository"
<Arnold> farciarz84, the mirror you are using might be a bit too outdated.
<D_Russ> i see
<Arnold> Usually, Ubuntu picks one based from your country area.
<itaylor57> D_Russ, I thought you were at 11.04
<thoeger> Arnold, Version: 4.20.0-0ubuntu2
<D_Russ> i am
<farciarz84> Arnold: how to set recent mirror?
<Arnold> thoeger, I guess you're up-to-date then.
<D_Russ> itaylor57, i am on 11.04
<itaylor57> D_Russ, the commands given here are for those on 11.10
<Arnold> farciarz84, sudo software-proprieties-gtk
<thoeger> D_Russ, yeah this channel deals with 11.10
<D_Russ> ohh sorry, i am on the wrong tab. lol, i have #ubuntu open in another tab.
<Arnold> Then on the Download From combo, you pick up Server for United States, or Main Server.
<Arnold> Or Other...
<D_Russ> so how do you guys like 11.1 vs 11.04?
<D_Russ> will it be stable enough for an immediate switch over when it is released?
<farciarz84> Arnold: I choose main server there...
<farciarz84> right now
<Arnold> farciarz84, after that, hit the reload button, or if it doesn't shows up, do a "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<farciarz84> ok
<farciarz84> 445 MB to download
<farciarz84> :/
<thoeger> Arnold, yeah I'm afraid I am. It is really annoyimg though.
<Arnold> farciarz84, takes quite a lot if you're upgrading from an older release, like beta1 or beta2.
<Arnold> Especially the part when you upgraded your system, a system restart is mandatory.
<iceroot> newest firefox doesnt have the firefox icon in the left-upper-corner of the window anymore? or is my lxde broken?
<iceroot> talking about firefox  7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<iceroot> ah, just missing a restart of firefox. everything is fine now
<farciarz84> Arnold: what kind of session can be set, before login beside Unity, Unidy2d, KDE...?
<siganderson> I can't succesfully burn ubuntu 11.10 dvd (it stops to 93/97%). I can succesfully burn every other dvd... is it normal? (sorry for repeating it, but I'm curious)
<Arnold> farciarz84, depends on which window/desktop managers you have installed.
<iceroot> siganderson: did you md5 the iso?
<farciarz84> Arnold: I meant what kind of managers for 11.10 are avaiable
<jbicha> !desktops
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<siganderson> iceroot, yes of course
<jbicha> also gnome-shell and gnome-panel
<jbicha> lxde
<Arnold> farciarz84, there's Unity, Unity2D, Openbox, LXDE, KDE, GNOME (Shell/Classical), XFCE, E17.
<farciarz84> Arnold: does GNOME (Shell/Classical) can be 2.x branch?
<Arnold> farciarz84, not in Oneiric 11.10. Everything is updated to version GNOME 3.0
<Arnold> Well, it's awfully late here. Heading to bed for now.
<Arnold> See you all tomorrow!
<farciarz84> CU
<g30> hi
<g30> :)
<graingert> empathy seems to put a notification icon on the panel
<graingert> anyway to get rid of this and still whitelist all
<jbicha> graingert: please mention what desktop you're using
<TheSimkin> what is the equivilant of ctrl-alt-esc in GNOME?
<TheSimkin> (i want to kill an app by clicking on it)
<graingert> alt+F2 xkill
<TheSimkin> how can i bind that to a key?
<Lynoure> Does anyone use Miro?
<Lynoure> If, does it show an error message in the beginning for you?
<jbicha> TheSimkin: try System Settings>Keyboard>Shortcuts>Custom Shortcuts
<graingert> jbicha: unity
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-02
<bjsnider> jbicha2, ping
<farciarz84> hi
<farciarz84> err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<farciarz84> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
<farciarz84> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
<farciarz84> what's that?
<farciarz84> it apears just after upgrade
<Roasted> hello!
<KM0201> o/ Roasted
<MarkGreenwood> Hello !
<MarkGreenwood> Anyone know if the GNOME 3.2 quick preview will be in 11.10 ?
<bjsnider> MarkGreenwood, you mean sushi?
<MarkGreenwood> Nope, well kinda. It is officialy integrated in Nautilus now.
<MarkGreenwood> (Nautilus 3.2)
<bjsnider> how do you mean?
<MarkGreenwood> Just a second, I will get the link.
<MarkGreenwood> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.2/
<MarkGreenwood> Go look at the quick preview thing
<bjsnider> MarkGreenwood, the thing is, the framework is integrated, but sushi itself is an extra
<bjsnider> i am developing packages for it as we speak
<bjsnider> they are 99% done
<bjsnider> once we get debian-gnome to sign off on it, it will either be in oneiric, or in an official ppa
<bjsnider> i am using the software based on the packages now, and it is awesome
<bjsnider> the biggest issue is what to call it, since there is already an unrelated source package called "sushi" in debian
<MarkGreenwood> Oh great ! So, the quick preview itself is an extra ?
<bjsnider> well, you just install the packages and it works immediately
<MarkGreenwood> Ok
<bjsnider> but it previews just about everything. movies, music, text files, pdf files
<MarkGreenwood> Are they available now ? Sorry, I'm no "connaisseur" in the matter :P
<bjsnider> i don't want people using the packaging scripts right now because we probably will be changing the name, which would make things difficult on anyone who installed the earlier version
<MarkGreenwood> Oh ok ! Well, it's good news to know that you are almost done though :)
<bjsnider> it's every bit as awesome as it , looks though
<bjsnider> very much like the osx previewer
<MarkGreenwood> Yes, I know. I've been usin Gloobus-Preview in the past. This one looks much cleaner thouh.
<MarkGreenwood> ?
<MarkGreenwood> Oh by the way, if I'm missing a lot of g's, it's because my key is half-broke
<graingert> bjsnider: nautilus-sushi
<graingert> bjsnider: where can I get the packages that you are running on?
<bjsnider> what about it?
<graingert> bjsnider: I'm saying nautilus-sushi is what it should be called
<graingert> to avoid collisions
<bjsnider> i think we're going to call it gnome-sushi
<graingert> org.gnome.nautilus.sushi
<graingert> I'm a massive namespace fan
<bjsnider> anyway, i'm not going to ful up the conrol file with upgrades or conflicts at the moment so i would prefer to be the only one running it until the name is finalized
<graingert> ah okay
<bjsnider> so far after a couple of days it is totally bulletproof. not one crash
<graingert> so what's the difference between it and gloobus preview?
<bjsnider> i'm not 100% familiar with what gloobus is doing these days
<graingert> lol
<graingert> good difference
<graingert> also gnome-sushi's site is not down
<bjsnider> jtaylor, if that guy who was trying to build gnome-documents comes back he can find packages here: https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/extra
<jbicha> sushi definitely won't be on the main CD though, way past time for that
<MarkGreenwood> bjsnider So, do you have any ETA on when it should be ready ? I really can't wait to see it in action ! :D
<graingert> bjsnider: can I winge on about libsdl1.2-debian:i386 some more
<bjsnider> MarkGreenwood, asap
<bjsnider> but you can build it yourself
<bjsnider> if you desperately want to test it
<bjsnider> graingert, that was a dependency problem right?
<graingert> yep
<MarkGreenwood> Well no :P I'm just very eager :P I shall be patient !
<graingert> #854196
<graingert> *winge* *winge* *znses* *winge*
<graingert> :D
<bjsnider> snes9x is better though
<graingert> urm
<graingert> that seems not to be in my repos
<zhiwei> hi, my sreensaver and lockscreen do not work.
<graingert> bjsnider: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/snes9x-x
<graingert> Package not available in this suite.
<bjsnider> it's kicking around some ppas
<graingert> apparently it's been deleted, bjsnider
<graingert> so it looks like ubuntu can't run snes games
<bjsnider> bbiab
<graingert> "the most annoying f__king abbreviation to look at. ever"
<bjsnider> bug 854196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 854196 in libsdl1.2 (Ubuntu) "libsdl1.2debian:i386 removes libsdl1.2debian" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854196
<graingert> bjsnider: yep that one
<graingert> bjsnider: also zsnes does something odd to software center
<bjsnider> the problem is you don't have the exact problem listed there
<graingert> bjsnider: what is the exact problem?
<graingert> it seems to be right to me?
<bjsnider> oh, right. you put it right in the title
<bjsnider> most times i expect the title to be something vague like "problem with so-and-so"
<graingert> I put the issue in the title
<graingert> and the solution in the description
<graingert> to maintain DRY
<bjsnider> needs more info
<graingert> bjsnider: mark it as such
<bjsnider> put the result of the command to install zsnes
<bjsnider> and the result of the command to remove libsdl1.2debian
<bjsnider> then they will see why this is such a problem
<graingert> why is it confirmed
<graingert> and not more info then?
<graingert> I could make another bug and mark it as a dupe
<bjsnider> maybe this isn't a real bug
<bjsnider> every :i386 conflicts with the amd64 counterpart like this, and they all force out necesary packages
<bjsnider> i mean look what it tries to do if you ask for pulseaudio:i386
<bjsnider> actually, no, it is a bug. because it should pull in i386 versions of everything it forces out
<bjsnider> the bug is not that it forces out its amd64 counterpart. it's that it doesn't replace the other packages
<bjsnider> graingert, i'll bet you can work around this
<graingert> bjsnider: why does it force out the amd64 counterpart?
<graingert> how is the amd64 apps supposed to work without them?
<graingert> what's the point of multi-arch if you can't have both apps working?
<bjsnider> the point is that they are the same thing, so naturally they have to conflict
<bjsnider> one is all you need
<bjsnider> but here's how you could work around it:
<graingert> so it would pull in i386 vlc
<graingert> etc
<zhiwei> hi,anyone key how to lock sreen? my problem is :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853236
<bjsnider> try to install libsdl1.2debian:i386, note the packages it wants to force out. slap an :i386 on them and ask for them to be installed and then libsdl1.2debian:i386
<bjsnider> if that works without forcing anything out except libsdll1.2debian, you've got the workaround
<graingert> zhiwei: what happens if you run gnome-screensaver-command -l
<graingert> bjsnider: I don't think that's a good plan
<bjsnider> why not?
<graingert> bjsnider: isn't the whole point of multi-arch to have 64bit and 32bit apps work together
<graingert> eg skype
<graingert> surely the stuff skype depends on doesn't force out 64bit versions
<bjsnider> if they fix the problem you'll end up in the same situation. same packages installed, it will just be done for you
<graingert> or does the i386 lib include the 64bit binary?
<bjsnider> the whole thing has to be one or the other
<zhiwei> graingert: noting happened. it seems that there is no gnome-screensaver-command
<graingert> zhiwei: that will be your bug
<zhiwei> graingert: how to resovle?
<graingert> zhiwei: install it
<zhiwei> graingert: /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command is on my ubuntu
<zhiwei> it's version 3.2.0
<bjsnider> graingert, i see what happened with snes9x. the reason it was deleted is that the debian packaging scripts haven't been touched in 5 years
<bjsnider> but there have been new upstream releases in that time, the most recent in april
<bjsnider> zsnes has not had a new upstream release in 4 years
<bjsnider> graingert, https://launchpad.net/~bearoso/+archive/ppa/+files/snes9x-gtk_1.53.81-1~maverick1_amd64.deb
<bjsnider> that is installable
<graingert> bjsnider: sorry I missed that link
<graingert> as compiz decided to crap out
<bjsnider> graingert, https://launchpad.net/~bearoso/+archive/ppa/+files/snes9x-gtk_1.53.81-1~maverick1_amd64.deb
<graingert> bjsnider: oh
<bjsnider> it installs and runs here without asking for any changes
<graingert> hmm
<graingert> maybe not
<zhiwei> graingert: hi, I still can't user sreen lock...\
<graingert> zhiwei: even with the app installed?
<graingert> zhiwei: so the app just hangs?
<graingert> what do you get for ps -ef | grep gnome-screensaver
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> is oneric looking good
<realitychanger> Hello.  I'm using 11.10, tried to install nvidia's proprietary driver from cli, and now x is borked.  What is the proper method for reconfiguring x?  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work for me.
<xgt001> hi there
<xgt001> is there a ppa for catalyst 11.9
<xgt001> for oneiric
<billytwowilly> so I tried to load up nvidia settings to get twinview working and it's erroring out on no xorg.conf file found.
<coz_> hey guys.. nvidia settings set to twinview but no secondary monitor showing up???
<Qwell_> I'm having difficulty getting X started after an update.  I can manually startx, but I can't get any gdm or the like.
<Qwell_> There isn't anything bad in Xorg.0.log.  It just sits at a black screen on boot.
<xgt001> Qwell_: same here
<Qwell_> fantastic
<jbicha> are you using LightDM or GDM, and is this your first boot after upgrading to Oneiric?
<xgt001> i have to go to recovery mode and resume to normal boot frm there
<Qwell_> I've rebooted several times.  It was some update in the last day or so.
<Qwell_> and gdm, unless lightdm was forced upon me without me knowing
<jbicha> I think I heard about a problem with GDM, you should probably try LightDM
<jbicha> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<xgt001> anyone using catalyst 11.9
<Qwell_> Well, that was fun.  LightDM decided it was going to eat my VTs.
<Qwell_> As far as I can tell, plymouth(?) is trying to hand off to something.  Now that I've switched to gdm, it's just sitting there, now even getting to the black screen.
<Qwell_> My issue is #811411.
<Qwell_> I'll bite my tongue and not rant about /run/ here.  Thanks for the help.
<magn3ts> JFC
<magn3ts> How do I restart lightdm
<magn3ts> What is the equivalent of /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<jbicha> sudo service lightdm restart
<magn3ts> didn't work when I tried it.
<jbicha> try it with start maybe
<dodgyville> Hi
<dodgyville> Alright, I feel like an idiot, I've upgraded to 11.10, but now in nautilus the "up" button is gone (to navigate to the parent directory) ... how do I switch it on?
<jbicha> dodgyville: you can't, you can use the "breadcrumbs" or you can use Go>Open Parent or the keyboard shortcut
<urlin2u> dodgyville, isn't it a left arrow now in the top panel, I'm in Natty at the .moment and never use that method
<dodgyville> urlin2u: the left arrow is the previous directory, not the parent :(
<urlin2u> dodgyville, ah, I see.
<dodgyville> jbicha: hmm, thanks ... how do I switch from location to breadcrumbs?
<jbicha> try Esc
<dodgyville> nup
<AAA_awright> I just upgraded and it seems to have done away with all my old desktop settings... Is there some way to recover them?
<AAA_awright> The default font size (related to the DPI setting I think) has about doubled and I can't locate the setting for it
<lgp171188> Hi I just did a "sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" and I get a warning like "GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_InRelease doesn't start with a clearsigned message
<lgp171188> " for all the repos that I have addded. What could be the problem here?
<AAA_awright> ... Where'd all the gnome settings apps go, what happened to the theme control panel
<AAA_awright> The dask directs a search for "Theme" to "Appearence" which only lets me change my desktop background, not very helpful
<Stanley00> AAA_awright: appearence has 3 themes in there now, AIK
<AAA_awright> I can't configure any of them
<Stanley00> AAA_awright: you have to hardcode the text file if you want...
<Stanley00> AAA_awright: some where in /usr/share/themes/*
<sburwood1> I'm on this channel with my desktop.  I have an EEEPC that, since I upgraded to 11.10 can't find wireless anymore.  Anyone wanna tell me what to do?  The applet in the taskbar isn't there and I can't access wireless anymore
<AAA_awright> I don't recall needing to modify system files to do any of this
<Stanley00> AAA_awright: they are not system file, just some "simple" xml files ;)
<AAA_awright> Last time I checked /usr/share contains shared data
<sburwood1> Is anyone there?
<BigWhale> Greetings
<sburwood1> Hi, BigWhale
<BigWhale> hey sburwood1.
<sburwood1> I'm looking for help with getting wireless back for my eeepc
<adammw111> Hi. How do I go about debugging hibernate, ie. the reason that it's not in the menu.
<AAA_awright> It's not in my menu either
<AAA_awright> I don't think it works
<sburwood1> AAA_awright: If you're talking to me, I can't get wireless to work, with or without the icon.  And this since I upgraded to 11.10
<iceroot> sburwood1: what eepc? which wifi-chipset
<sburwood1> iceroot: As for the chipset, haven't a clue.  It's a 1005HA
<AAA_awright> sburwood1: Uh, I've only been using wired... Wireless appears to be connected for me but let's see here
<AAA_awright> Yeah, works for me so idk what to say
<sburwood1> iceroot: I'm a relative newbie ... I can follow orders, but don't know them
<sburwood1> AAA_awright: I've cables, but haven't yet tried to do wired.  Of course, if I have a portable PC, it isn't necessarily meant to stay put
<BigWhale> I think I'll have to get rid of my RAID5 and install on a single drive
<BigWhale> alternate CD seems to be broken
<BigWhale> :/
<benoliver999> I installed the drivers off the ATI website, now everything is broken.
<benoliver999> Sorry, graphics card drivers.
<benoliver999> Wallpaper shows, as does rainlendar, but I get no unity bar etc...
<benoliver999> When I try to switch windows, it looks like metacity.
<benoliver999> OK so what's the best way to get hold of the ATI drivers, jockey or manually?
<voidr> hello, how can I turn my touchpad off? when I try it with the hardware switch the indicator pops up, but it does not get disabled
<amit_> hii
<amit_> Ubuntu Oneiric beta one asking for partial upgrade?? SHould I continue?
<dr_willis> hmm
<voidr> hid3, how do I report a touchpad related problem? I tried ubuntu-bug but it lacks the option for that
<voidr> *hi
<rooks> does ubuntu+1 beta update gracefully into full when the time is right, or is it treated as a release-update from beta to regular?
<rooks> and why you missed out on calling it Orly Owl...
<arand> rooks: It is supposed to, too simple a name I reckon.
<yofel> just hope that P get's a sane name ^^
<yofel> *gets
 * rooks calls dibs on Pink Pony
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xgt001> my system only boots up to gui in recovery mode when I select resume normal mode
<xgt001> it won't boot in normal mode
<xgt001> this is after I installed catalyst 11.9 drivers
<xgt001> any idea?
<siganderson> I installed gnome-shell... the system tray is not working how I expected... i.e. if I minimize xchat or emesene I don't see anymore the program and I must kill it; how can I solve this?
<jatoo> i'm getting some system crashes on 11.10 beta-2, with a whole bunch of text ending in "[  770.650053] panic occurred, switching back to text console" and then i have to hard reboot.  any advice on solving this?  also, how should i report this bug? willing to do some work for a good bug report if needed.
<aj00200> jatoo: try checking kern.log
<bjsnider> siganderson, there's a notification plugin for xchat-gnome that works with gnome-shell
<jatoo> aj00200: i have it open now, i've found the point where the time jumps (to when i rebooted) but nothing stands out (don't really know what i'm looking for though)
<siganderson> bjsnider, but do I need to install some other thing? It seems that nothing is working in the system tray
<siganderson> not only xchat
<bjsnider> jatoo, you did install all of the hundreds of updates that have come out since beta 2 right?
<aj00200> jatoo: that [  770.650053] line should be in there. There might be a clue to what went wrong. Sadly, I've never been able to find the source of my Kernel panics either...
<jatoo> yep, and i'm on ubuntu main
<jatoo> ok, it looks like that line isn't there :S it gets up to ~764
<bjsnider> siganderson, what exactly do you expect will happen? maybe you're not aware of some changes that have happened between gnome 2 and gnome 3
<bjsnider> the top panel no longer has a system tray at all. the notification area is along the bottom of the screen and is normally hidden. you can check it by moving the mouse to the bottom right corner, or go to overview
<bjsnider> also, i'm not sure minimizing windows is necessary anymore. i'd just give each app its own virtual desktop and let them notify you using the notification area if they need attention
<aj00200> jatoo: maybe see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelOops
<onder> Hey there.
<onder> Can I report a problem from here?
<aj00200> onder: no. You should probably report bugs on Launchpad
<jatoo> aj00200:  cool thanks.
<allu4> i'd like to ask few questions, How is ubuntu 11.10 suppose to support accessibility with orca? will unity work with orca, i'm in believe it didn't on 11.04
<aj00200> I'm going to guess that that question would be better directed at teh people who make Orca
<peppy> hi, how can I enable visual effects in oneiric?
<onder> They should be enabled by default, peppy.
<peppy> well it's not for me...
<peppy> plus I can't open the visual effects setting screen from the appearance screen
<onder> Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't have that window.
<onder> Maybe installing CompizConfigSettingsManager can help you.
<onder> Search it on USC by typing shortly "ccsm".
<peppy> onder: ok, will give it a try
<onder> peppy, please give us feedback through here.
<peppy> will do
<peppy> ccsm crashes
<onder> Well, that package has some problems. When you finished up customizing, you may need to logout and re-login.
<peppy> onder: ok, I have to go to the gaz station anyway so will shutdown and reboot once I'm back... let you know how the reboot went
<graingert> I can't seem to resize by shadow
<graingert> on Unity oneiric
<graingert> is that expected?
<os_> hi
<os_> my laptop suspends after a period of time although i set the buttery settings so doesn't suspend .
<Stanley00> os_: are you sure it's suppends? maybe a screensaver?
<graingert> os_: yep this is a known issue
<graingert> os_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/860485
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 860485 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "bad default setting: suspend after 30min when plugged in" [Critical,Fix committed]
<graingert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/860485/comments/15 seems to work for me
<graingert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/860485/comments/20 is a better soln
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 860485 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "bad default setting: suspend after 30min when plugged in" [Critical,Fix committed]
<benoliver999> I'm having trouble downloading from the 'additional drivers' - can't get the ATI one.
<graingert> benoliver999: what happens?
<benoliver999> graingert: I'm just going to try again to get it exaclty right.
<graingert> jockey-gtk is the app
<benoliver999> graingert: Do I go for post-release?
<benoliver999> graingert: That's what I tried before.
<graingert> I'm on version current [Recommended]
<benoliver999> graingert: OK I'm trying that.
<graingert> go for the recomended one
<benoliver999> None of them say recommended, there are two options. Both are FGLRX, one says '(post release updates)'
<graingert> odd
<graingert> go for the non beta one I guess
<benoliver999> OK I didn't get an error this time
<benoliver999> Rebooting
<graingert> benoliver999: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQ0MA
<benoliver999> It seems to have worked, but I'm getting tearing with video, and when dragging windows around.
<benoliver999> I don't remember that well, but wasn't there some sort of ATI settings manager you could download?
<benoliver999> graingert: Thanks for the link btw
<alexd285> Hello,  can I somehow enable GS Desktop recording (Ctrt+Alt+Shift+R) in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<os_> ok thanks everyone
<ali1234> has anyone else noticed window snapping problems?
<ali1234> as in windows won't unsnap?
<alexd285> ali1234, not me
<ali1234> it might be because i have two monitors
<alexd285> ali1234, aha, I have just one.. but you can also try with one to see
<alexd285> Whats the Ctrt+Alt+Shift+R function so I can add it on a shortcut?
<alexd285> anyone knows how Ctrt+Alt+Shift+R works on GS?
<peppy> onder: hi again, I've tried to restart as discussed earlier and now I must start unity manually after logging in, the visual effects work now even if ccsm still crashes every once in a while
<onder> peppy: That compiz related bugs...
<peppy> onder: yep
<peppy> onder: after installing the ccsm i had to restart and now when ever I login unitiy is of...
<onder> peppy: I would like to help you but that is compiz package related bug and unfortunately I can't help on this.
<Guest99367> Why in WIN7 system overall after the installation of 11.10BETA2, prompts the hard disk error, even after the update can not enter the system! That the disc reformatted after a no disk error!
<onder> peppy: I'm facing with same issue.
<peppy> onder: no problem, will continue to dig a little deeper... let you know if I found out something
<onder> I have tried to solve this by logging into Unity 2D, logout and log back in to the normal Unity.
<onder> And that helped me.
<mokoloko> is there unity music lens for clementine? :) that would be awesome
<onder> peppy: Thanks. :].
<onder> mokoloko: In this release, all lenses available through Dash.
<onder> mokoloko: If you are asking about a specific lens for Clementine, the answer you will get is going to be "No!".
<BigWhale> Greetings...
<BigWhale> Did anyone report any problems with booting from raid+lvm?
<mokoloko> onder ok :) heh hopefully then someone wants to make one
<onder> mokolok: Maybe it will be you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses :].
<SpudWLike> Hi room.  I'm planning my moves to Oneiric.  I currently use Evolution, with lots of folders and filters, mainly for mailing lists.  Is there any way I can transfer these over to Thunderbird, recreating them anew is proving to be a less than trivial task.
<mokoloko> :D mmm m
<aboudreault> Hi
<onder> SpudWLike: This link may help you: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-migrate-from-evolution-to-thunderbird-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2008/12/04
<aboudreault> Does anyone installed Oneiric beta2 + gnome3 ?
<onder> Yes.
<aboudreault> I' m trying to get gnome-shell-extension to work but ... doesn' t seem to work well
<aboudreault> it seems that some extension are not read properly... or are invalid. I don' t see them in gnome tweak tool.
<aboudreault> Also, other exts are showed but does nothing... ie. alternalte-tab, dock.
<aboudreault> onder, how did you install gnome-shell exts?
<onder> aboudreault: I did not do anything special, it has installed itself when I'm updating the system.
<Seven_Six_Two> So sad. Installed Oneiric on laptop, everything was perfect. Did updates and rebooted, now can't get desktop. No messages, no panels, no icons, can't switch to any consoles. Have to alt+sysrq to get out of it.
<aboudreault> and you installed extensions?
<onder> No.
<aboudreault> ok
<onder> Seven_Six_Two: Logout and login to Unity 2D, then logout again and log back in default Unity.
<Seven_Six_Two> onder, is that a fix or a test?
<onder> Seven_Six_Two: It's a solution for me.
<onder> Sometimes I'm facing with same issue.
<Seven_Six_Two> onder, ok, one moment. I'll give it a shot. do you have to do that frequently?
<Seven_Six_Two> hm. nope. unity2d works, kde works too. still no unity
<Seven_Six_Two> and no panels, popups or icons
<Seven_Six_Two> I really don't understand why the terminals (alt+ctrl+F1) aren't working. They weren't disabled like alt+ctrl+backspace was, were they?
<Seven_Six_Two> thanks for your help onder. I'm just going to use opensuse for this one
<Seven_Six_Two> for being so close to a release date, this channel is surprisingly dead
<sburwood1> How do I need to enable wireless?  I am administrator of the computer, but don't know the command line to enable the wireless
<sburwood1> It's on an EEEPC
<sburwood1> Seven_Six_Two: I am there to ask something
<Seven_Six_Two> sburwood1, you're using oneiric?
<sburwood1> yes, beta 2
<sburwood1> Seven_Six_Two: Yes, beta 2
<sburwood1> Seven_Six_Two: The EEEPC is using the 32 bit version
<bjsnider> Seven_Six_Two, only dead because it's sunday
<sburwood1> bjsnider: Any answer to the question to enable wireless?
<sburwood1> Well, I'll be back in a half hour because I'm going to eat dinner
<sburwood1> c u soon
<Seven_Six_Two> sburwood1, wireless should be enabled by default
<Seven_Six_Two> sburwood1, I experienced a bug that caused no networks to be shown
<sburwood1> Seven_Six_Two: It was with 11.04.  Since I upgraded to oneric, my EEE doesn't have any wireless.  I opened oneric with lxde and found the icon that said (I confirmed it by clicking on the icon) that the wireless was disabled, period
<sburwood1> Seven_Six_Two: It says "Wireless Networks" and, uncer that, it says "wireless is disabled"
<sburwood1> Seven_Six_Two: Can't be any clearer than that
<Seven_Six_Two> sburwood1, sorry, not sure. I just ended up logging out and in to kde.
<Seven_Six_Two> sburwood1, It's a beta though, and not quite ready
<sburwood1> Seven_Six_Two: Yes, but a beta 2 should be close to ready, shouldn't it?
<Seven_Six_Two> sburwood1, it should be, but there's 2 weeks left. I'm not doing any more updates until the release
<sburwood1> Seven_Six_Two: And I don't have kde listed as an option to boot
<sburwood1> be back soon
<aboudreault> damn, I can' t get extension to be showed in gnome tweak tool
<bjsnider> aboudreault, alt+f type lg
<bjsnider> alt+f2
<bjsnider> you can check error msgs
<bjsnider> all the extensions have to be updated for 3.2, the api has changed a bit
<aboudreault> even alt+f2 doesn't work
<aboudreault> lg command not found
<aboudreault> bjsnider, I installed the extension via git. Are they supposed to be updated?
<bjsnider> the official extensions have not been updated yet, so they won't work
<aboudreault> so are there extension I can use now with ubuntu oneiric?
<aboudreault> and how can I know if an extension will work or not.
<bjsnider> an extension will work if, in metadata.json, it says gnome-shell version is 3.2
<aboudreault> bjsnider, Could I downgrade to gnome-shell 3.0 ?
<bjsnider> actually the extensions look like htey should work
<bjsnider> they'll get close anyway
<bjsnider> they've had function main replaced by function init
<bjsnider> go to ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ and make sure the gnome-shell version is 3.2.0 in each of the metadata.json files
<bjsnider> afterwards, restart gnome-shell by doing alt+f2 'r'
<aboudreault> can' t get alt-f2 to show
<bjsnider> that usually means gnome-shell isn't running
<aboudreault> I see that the Shut Down extension still uses the main function... I assume it will not work even if I change the metadata
<bjsnider> it might create its own function main but as long as it has init it should work, or get close to working
<jimlovell777> Will 11.10 ship with gnome 3.2 or < 3.2?
<bjsnider> 3.2 is already in oneiric
<jimlovell777> bjsnider: Ah, ok. Thanks. I just downloaded the lastest ISO (I thought) and it says 3.1.92.
<JanC> 3.1.92 is just 3.2 development version
<JanC> I'd expect the release will have 3.2.1 or such (if the first bugfix release of GNOME is out by then)
<jimlovell777> JanC: Ok cool. I'm sure you know why I was curious. That's great news to me. Thanks.
<jtaylor> if you update you'll get the 3.2 version number
<bjsnider> jimlovell777, the daily-livecd is the latest
<bjsnider> the beta2 cd is very old at this point
<jbicha> 3.2.1 comes out the week after 11.10
<roasted> Hello
<roasted> Well that's disappointing
<penguin42> Hye Roasted
<roasted> Installed beta 2 and it hardly functions
<penguin42> in what way?
<roasted> Unity is flipping out with having disk screens so I installed gnome shell and it's doing the same
<penguin42>  'disk screens' ?
<roasted> Just rebooted hoping it would make it work
<roasted> Dual
<roasted> Sorry i'm on my phone
<roasted> Lol
<penguin42> ah - so you've got a graphics driver problem
<roasted> Seems so
<penguin42> which graphics card?
<roasted> Nvidia 9600
 * penguin42 doesn't know Nvidia stuff myself - so stick around and hopefully an Nvidia user will turn up
<roasted> There's a lot of driver option for some reason
<roasted> I have no idea whats best
<roasted> Hmm there's one here recommended
<roasted> Let's give that a shot
<roasted> Yeah
<roasted> This is horrible
<roasted_> hi
<roasted_> any nvidia users
<roasted_> major problems @ beta 2 here
<bjsnider> did you apply the 250+ updates to beta 2?
<roasted_> uh
<roasted_> I thought I grabbed the nightly build
<roasted_> sec, maybe I didnt
<roasted_> 427 updates available. no I didnt...
<bjsnider> yeah, do that thing and see if it helps
<roasted_> derp derp. should have thought of that.
<drapedup> roasted_: you're using a 9600?
<roasted_> yeah
<roasted_> gt
<drapedup> gt
<drapedup> ok
<drapedup> what drivers were you using before you tried to install beta
<roasted_> uh. to be honest... I'm not sure. I assume 173????
<drapedup> and what's happening when you install the new ones
<drapedup> no display output ?
<roasted_> they install fine. it's logging in that it acts weird.
<roasted_> like my 2nd monitor is all gray
<roasted_> if I hover the mouse over, I get an X for the cursor
<roasted_> I cannot drag windows to it, but I CAN drag my mouse to it where I get the X for the cursor
<roasted_> this is with unity
<drapedup> ah
<roasted_> if I log into gnome shell it does the same thing but it appears as if gnome shell doesnt even fully load
<roasted_> I dont have the activities menu. I just have a gray top bar.
<drapedup> hmm interesting.
<roasted_> but I didn't do the updates, cause I failed at using logic
<roasted_> so I'm doing that now... we'll see what happens upon a reboot then
<drapedup> yeah that's a good idea. it sounds like not drivers
<roasted_> what is it about daily builds?
<roasted_> what ARE they essnetially?
<drapedup> tell me what happens when you are finished updating
<roasted_> I was just being absent minded and thought daily builds were nightly spins of the ISO + updates included
<roasted_> that's why I hadn't given updates a second thought
<bjsnider> you should be using nvidia-current given that card
<roasted_> I don't believe on 11.04 I saw such a thing
<roasted_> whereas on 11.10 I did
<roasted_> I used the nvidia-current recommended
<roasted_> oh boy. updates are done.
<roasted_> login screen hanging... nervous...
<roasted_> yep. did nothing. SWEET.
<bjsnider> what session are yu trying for?
<roasted_> that was gnome shell. rebooted and trying unity.
<roasted_> same thing for unity
<roasted_> updates did nothing
<bjsnider> so try for unity2d
<roasted_> same thing for unity 2d
<roasted_> maybe this would be a good time to test drive kubuntu for a month till 11.10 is finalized?
<bjsnider> ok, so reboot to the kernel screen and pick safe mode
<bjsnider> you can see the grub screen by holding shift
<roasted_> and do what in safe mode?
<roasted_> yeah
<bjsnider> you can check for driver issues
<roasted_> where?
<bjsnider> if you can log in to a session that says something
<roasted_> so what am I doing. root shell?
<bjsnider> no
<roasted_> then what am I oding?
<roasted_> I see resume, fsck, remount, and root shell
<roasted_> that's all I seei n recovery mode
<bjsnider> root shell
<bjsnider> then type dkms status
<bjsnider> then check for /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<roasted_> I backed up xorg before I got the newest driver
<roasted_> for what it's worth
<soee> hi, guys is there ubuntu one clinet for kubuntu ?
<bjsnider> roasted_, did you do a clean install while keeping your home directory?
<roasted_> my home directory is on a software raid. I did the fresh install with my entire primary hdd being root, with intention of installing mdadm and changing my home directory to be my mirror'd share
<roasted_> so I have 3 drives. 1x30gb for ubuntu, and 2x1TB that are mdadm mirror for home.
<roasted_> so I didnt touch my home directory yet.
<roasted_> I wanted to sort out any video issues first so I didnt waste time tinkering with my home file system. I figured that way if need be I can easily tank it and put kubuntu on it to test drive for a month, which Ive been meaning to do anyway
<roasted_> but 11.10 ran SO great on my laptop I thought ofr sure I'd hit a winner here, butit's proving to have been a bad idea.
<bjsnider> so currently home is mounted on the primary hdd?
<roasted_> currently yes
<bjsnider> well, check that out and make sure the permissions are ok too
<bjsnider> /home/user should be owned by user and 755
<roasted_> that shouldnt matter for having video issues....
<bjsnider> assuming you have video issues
<bjsnider> but loggin into a session is where all of the userland files come into play
<roasted_> true
<roasted_> let me check
<farciarz84> hi, after last update sound at my ubuntu 11.10 is not working. How to check what's wrong and when to start?
<roasted_> up
<roasted_> perms are good
<roasted_> Ill just go back and wait for final release
<farciarz84> sound indicator is aviable but in sound settings there is no hardware to select
<keithclark> I just installed beta2 but I have no wireless.  It is broadcom
<roasted_> I really shoudlnt have jumped the gun like I did
<roasted_> keithclark - check restricted drivers?
<keithclark> roasted_, yup, nothing available
<farciarz84> dpkg reconfigure?
<farciarz84> in sound settings (output) I have dummy stereo
<keithclark> ok, I'm sick and tired of this same wireless issue.  How do I burn another .iso on to my usb stick?  I have Fedora but the Startup Disk Creater does not want to burn it.
<farciarz84> hot to check if I have proper sound drivers avaiable ?
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, lspci | grep -i audio
<farciarz84> BluesKaj: nothing, I have andybridge built-in audio
<farciarz84> sandy*
<Azelphur> Just installed Ubuntu 11.10, It's hanging after "* Checking battery state... [ OK ]"
<Azelphur> any ideas?
<keithclark> Ok, thanks for the help folks...I'll move to another distro
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, sudo aplay -l
<farciarz84> aplay: device_list:240: no soundcards found...
<farciarz84> BluesKaj: does it look like it is turn off in BIOS?
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, did you just install a pci soundcard ?
<farciarz84> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> cat /proc/asound/cards
<farciarz84> Before upgrade everything was fine
<farciarz84> but I aslo have changed some settings in BIOS
<farciarz84> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, make sure your audio card/codec , however it is designated in the BIOS is enabled or on auto
<Azelphur> that's weird, I can see in Xorg.0.log it's installed nvidia 173...on a stock install?
<Azelphur> stock install automatically installs outdated versions of the driver that don't work with my card now. Nice :D
<siganderson> how do I change the default session in lightdm?
<farciarz84> BluesKaj: looks like I have broken packages (libavc). How to resolve confiltcs?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get -f install , then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Azelphur> just run jockey over ssh, it really has installed nvidia proprietary 173 on a brand new, never booted before OS install
<Azelphur> what's up with that? :S
<BluesKaj> Azelphur,  install nvidia-current
<Azelphur> yea, I can install it just weird that on a default install it would install (unneeded) proprietary drivers
<farciarz84> BluesKaj: I got 4 not updated after sudo apt-get upgrade, after -f install -> libavcodec53 : Depends: libavutil51 (>= 4:0.7.2-1ubuntu1) ale nie zostanie zainstalowany lub libavutil-extra-51 (>= 4:0.7.2) ale 4:0.7.1.2ubuntu1 ma zostać zainstalowany
<farciarz84> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<keithclark> I cannot seem to get my broadcom 4318 card to work
<BluesKaj> farciarz84,  just run sudo apt-get -f install ...what output do you get
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<farciarz84> BluesKaj: nothig
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, that's good now update agin
<farciarz84> BluesKaj: 0 aktualizowanych, 0 nowo instalowanych, 0 usuwanych i 4 nieaktualizowanych. That's mean 0 updating 0 new installed 0 removed and 4 not updating
<farciarz84> BluesKaj:  libavcodec53 libavformat53 libpostproc52 libswscale2
<farciarz84> these packages were stopped
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, packages held back is common on beta ..wait till the next updates become available
<keithclark> Anyone to help with my broadcom issue?
<farciarz84> BluesKaj: is it why my sound is not working?
<BluesKaj> keithclark, did you the broadcom post above?
<keithclark> Yes
<BluesKaj> farciarz84, make sure your audio card/codec , however it is designated in the BIOS is enabled or on auto
<BluesKaj> keithclark, ifconfig ...pastebin the output ...we need some info
<farciarz84> BluesKaj: ok will be back after restart
<farciarz84> thx
<hid3> Hello everyone. 11.10 will be released soon. Is there any strategy on mirroring the new release?
<BluesKaj> hid3, strategy ??
<Azelphur> Is version current newer than post-release updates?
<Azelphur> on the nvidia drivers
<hid3> BluesKaj: yeah, FYI Ubuntu CDs and packages are being distributed by many (if not much) independent mirrors). And sometimes they get overloaded, website crashes and etc during the release
<Azelphur> hid3, the same can be said for any large release, the plan is the same as it's always been "Lots of server power, cross fingers"
<BluesKaj> the current version is what it is ..post-releae updates would reflect the any changes to the current version
<Azelphur> hid3, if you wanna help, use torrents instead of direct download :)
<Azelphur> and seed, of course
<keithclark> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.ca/2086301
<Azelphur> BluesKaj, fun, btw might want to recommend using jockey-text instead of installing the package as it doesn't activate the driver. :)
<jpds> hid3: The price/curse of being popular.
<jpds> hid3: Yo. o/
<hid3> Azelphur: actually during last release (11.04) my mirror server had almost no load while other were breaking. Wonder maybe there will be some improvements this season ;-)
<hid3> well said, jpds ;-)
<Azelphur> hid3, interesting, perhaps it's time for the ubuntu website to select mirrors intelligently :)
<BluesKaj> Azelphur, I assume ppl know to stop the dm in order to install and make the driver active ..guess I should have mentioned that
<Azelphur> BluesKaj, it's easier to just jockey-text :)
<hid3> Azelphur: the site should do! But as we saw (and some still can see) that this feature was/is malfunctioning
<jpds> hid3: I thought I fixed the code; I'll check it's status on Monday.
<keithclark> OK, Nobody can help with the wireless issue?  Time to move on
<hid3> jpds: do you mean the site's load balancer fix?
<Azelphur> keithclark, try connecting to ethernet and doing an update first
<BluesKaj> Azelphur, i'm guilty of ignoring jockey :)
<Azelphur> don't hate jockey :o
<keithclark> Azelphur, done that
<jpds> hid3: It was a ISO location redirect PHP thing.
<BluesKaj> I don't hate it , just don't bother with it
<hid3> yeah, same I was talking about. Haven't checked it recently, let me check it in a few minutes!
<Azelphur> keithclark, what type of adapter is it? internal to a laptop or usb?
<Azelphur> have you confirmed the card is physically working (Does it work in a different OS?)
<bjsnider> keithclark, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<keithclark> Azelphur, internal broadcin 4318
<Azelphur> tis in the list of supported devices that bjsnider linked o.O
<hid3> jpds: Nope, at least from 78.157.71.0/24 it still offeres ISO downloads from UK mirrors (and I'm really NOT in UK)
<jpds> hid3: I know; I'll poke it on Monday and see what its status is.
<hid3> Good to hear that! If you'll need any testing or might feel I can be helpful in any way, jsut don't hesitate to contact me or drop me a message! Always willing to help.
<hid3> I can check from three different AS'es (and 4 different subnets) in my country
<keithclark> Maybe there is  a distro smart enough to be broadcom friendly?
<bjsnider> keithclark, i linked to that document so you could go through that troubleshooting. did you do that?
<Azelphur> Can you still fallback to / install Gnome 2 on 11.10?
<Azelphur> (I like unity and use it on my laptops, but for quad screen it falls over and dies a painful death)
<bjsnider> no
<Azelphur> it's not even packaged or anything/
<Azelphur> ?*
<bjsnider> there's unity2d and gnome fallback
<Azelphur> ah cool, I want gnome fallback :)
<Azelphur> how does one get that? :D
<Azelphur> it's not on the login screen like with 11.04
<bjsnider> install gnome-session-fallback
<bjsnider> choose it from the login screen
<Azelphur> nice, ty :D
<bjsnider> it's not gnome 2
<Ian_Corne> anyone know if fglrx works yet?
<keithclark> Ok,no worries, I'll just go back to the Windows recovery disks
<BluesKaj> keithclark, did try your ethernet connection ?
<keithclark> BluesKaj, yes, wired works fine
<scientist> keithclark, you should search the forums with the model number of the broadcom card
<keithclark> scientist, I did
<keithclark> via google
<scientist> nothing?
<keithclark> nope
<keithclark> obviously or it would be working!
<scientist> thanks.
<Q-FUNK> in gnome3, what exactly is that speech bubble icon with 3 dots in it supposed to represent, in the upper-right panel?
<escott> Q-FUNK, chat (empathy mostly) but other chat systems as well
<Q-FUNK> the bubble is chat programs, yes, but what is the version with 3 dots in the middle supposed to mean?
<scientist> keithclark, have you tried using the proprietary driver from windows??
<keithclark> scientist, I don't have windows without reinstall
<keithclark> Awe well, restore XP it ia
<keithclark> is
<Q-FUNK> also, am I the only one for whom gnome-screensaver constantly tries to dim the display and, in doing so, steals the focus?
<Ian_Corne> My computer suspends after being idle to long..
<Q-FUNK> Ian_Corne: after about 30 minutes?
<Ian_Corne> I don't know how long exactly
<zniavre_> +/- 10mn no ?
<Ian_Corne> When i'm gone too long, my computer is suspended :p
<Ian_Corne> it's longer then 10 minutes
<Q-FUNK> IIRC 10 minutes on battery and 30 minutes on AC.
<wenexx> hey people
<Ian_Corne> I'm on AC
<wenexx> Do here someone know how to boot manualy with grub 1.99? After yesterdays upgrade I only get a command line but I have troubles to load the kernel
<jbicha> the power management/suspend bug is known and is high priority for fixing
<escott> wenexx, can you boot your old kernel
<wenexx> the problem is, I don't know how to do this. the command line?
<wenexx> I always get "file not found"
<scientist> keithclark: dual boot and copy the driver from the xp side
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: wasn't it fixed a couple of days ago?
<wenexx> linux /boot/vmlinuz3.0.0-11(I think)-generic root=/dev/sda (i amnot sure, where can I find out) loop= /ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: or are you talking about the constant dimming?
<escott> wenexx, it depends on if you by default have a grub menu or not. if you dont have a menu on a boot (this is a single OS system) you can press ?escape? ?f1? to get the menu and select Previous Linux Versions
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: here, I routinely have to kill gnome-screensaver, otherwise it constantly tries to dim the display and lock it, even while I'm typing or moving the mouse.
<jbicha> Q-FUNK: I thought that the dimming/suspend bug was still present, but I haven't tried testing it
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: ah, ok.
<drapedup> why not disable gnome-screensaver entirely ?
<wenexx> its a dualboot, first I have the windows bootloader let me deside win or ubuntu, than I come to Grub Bash because it's corrupted thince the update
<jbicha> Q-FUNK: do you have "Turn off after" set to Never?
<escott> wenexx, is grub installed in an mbr or pbr?
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: lemme check.
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: yes, it's set to never.
<aboudreault> does anyone tried LXC on Oneiric
<jbicha> Q-FUNK: that's one of the bugs, don't set it to never until it gets fixed
<jbicha> I think it's doing turn off after 0 minutes,  which isn't very useful...
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: ok. I've put it to 1 hour, for now.  what are the other bugs related to it?
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: yes, that's how it looks like.
<Q-FUNK> jbicha: in gnome3, for some reason, a value of zero seems to mean "disable" for some items and "time 0" for others.
<wenexx> hmm, thats too high for me,
<wenexx> I know the mbr
<escott> wenexx, how many disks do you have? 1 or 2
<wenexx> one disk but two partitions
<wenexx> linux is on the second
<escott> wenexx, so windows is on the mbr, and grub is on what is called the pbr (its like an mbr for a partition), grub does not like being on the pbr, and gives some loud warnings when you tried to do this
<escott> wenexx, that may be the cause of your problems so you mihgt want to put grub on the mbr and chainload windows
<DanaG> Say, is Unity really supposed to still hijack my Super key?
<wenexx> no grub was very gently saying "file not found"
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/704231
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 704231 in compiz (Ubuntu Natty) "Unity steals <super> modifier key" [Medium,Triaged]
<DanaG> It says it's fixed in Natty, but maybe it's been re-broken in Oneiric.
<DanaG> As an example: pressing super+tab in xev gives me just "tab".  No modifier.
<escott> wenexx, im saying that when you first install grub the way you have, it complains and warns that it doesnt work as well in that configuration
<wenexx> oha, so how do I get grub in the mbr?
<escott> !grub | wenexx
<ubottu> wenexx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wenexx> and could that endanger windows, becaus it is not my computer and someone would kill me
<wenexx> is grub 1.99 grub2?
<wenexx> because I installed natty and got grub 1.9xy
<escott> wenexx, 1.99=grub2, and for most people grub boots windows just fine
<wenexx> oh. that explains a lot
<DanaG> oh yeah, easybcd in Windows can chain to grub2.
<wenexx> ok thank you escott. I will try this
<DanaG> Say, what's with the annoying popping on volume change?
<DanaG> It's like the mac sound effect, but happens continuously.
<DanaG> Rather than single "pop" sounds, it's "popopopopopopopopopopopopopop"
<Saamm> Chromium 14 has not been made available even after couple of weeks of release in stable PPA. Any idea how can I get latest Chromium? Thanks
<bjsnider> it's continuous when you scroll the volume up continuously
<bjsnider> Saamm, i am trying to get in touch with fta about that
<bjsnider> the current chromium is spamming .xsession-errors with gtk breakage
<Saamm> bjsnider, uhm wat is fta?
<bjsnider> that's the guy who packages chromium
<Saamm> bjsnider, oh
<bjsnider> he hasn't been around recently
<DanaG> bjsnider: try it on a laptop with capacitive volume keys.
<DanaG> The key repeats quite rapidly.
<bjsnider> it's supposed to if you're scrolling the volume up or down
<DanaG> Takes like half a second to go from 0% to 100%.
<DanaG> ptttthhhhhhbbbt
<DanaG> is what it sort of sounds like.
<DanaG> It'd be nicer for it to only make a sound every, say, 10%.
<DanaG> oh, I see... it's because the key repeats so insanely quickly.
<DanaG> I also wish it'd stop asserting my mute pin when volume=0%.
<DanaG> Cool, got it to stop doing that mute LED.... set model=lenovo to disable the normal "make mute LED match mixer" logic.
<D_Russ> hello everyone
<D_Russ> so is 11.10 faster than 11.04?
<bjsnider> DanaG, in other words, it's not the sound effect's fault. it's doing exactly what it should. but maybe you should sumbit a bug asking for a feature where if the key repeats insanely fast the sound effect has an upper limit of how fast it repeats
<DanaG> Hmm, for now, I've just dpkg-diverted the sound file away.
<onder> Where can we post feature requests?
<bjsnider> onder you can submit a bug against a package that lacks a feature you want
<DanaG> wow, I just accidentally blasted myself with my speakers on my USB sound card.
<DanaG> With PulseAudio mixer at 99%, the hardware volume is at 0%.
<DanaG> With PulseAudio at 100%, the hardware volume is at about 80%.
<BluesKaj> just updated and nvidia-current update gives this : update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf because link group x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken.
<InFeDeL> hey all
<InFeDeL> how is Oneiric Ocelot
<IdleOne> settling into it's new home I suspect
<InFeDeL> Idleone have u used it?
<IdleOne> have been for almost 6 months now
<IdleOne> looking forward to next dev cycle
<IdleOne> kinda bored with 11.10 now hehe
<InFeDeL> stable?
<Guest62192> My EEEPC tells me that wireless is disabled.  How do I enable wireless??
<IdleOne> InFeDeL: stable enough I suppose but you should wait until the 13th for the release if you are thinking of upgrading
<Tohuw> Can anyone give me a ballpark of how much HD space a vanilla 11.10 desktop install uses?
<Guest62192> Wireless with 11.04 was fine, but since I installed oneric beta 2, wireless has disappeared
<jtaylor> Tohuw: ~2.5GB
<jtaylor> but I think it needs 4GB to install
<Tohuw> jtaylor: awesome, thanks
<Guest62192> thx
<Guest62192> bye
<HyperHoax> Hi! Beta testers!
<HyperHoax> Could anybody know where can I talk about bugs?
<superkiwi> Hi, I have two monitors and but Ubuntu only finds one. What is the proper way to enable dual monitor? I have nvidia card with propr driver enabled. nvidia settings finds two, one is set to disabled. Overwriting xorg.conf in nividia-settings does not seem to be correct procedure.
<HyperHoax> Only on 11.10?
<Strav> Hi. I'm trying to rebind a shortkey to show the dash in it's default mode (not "run command", since I prefer that it searches through my main applications instead of all the /usr/bin/). Unfortunately I see no such setting in ccsm unity.
<jbicha> Strav: that's what the Windows key is for
<Strav> jbicha: let me see...
<Strav> ah no... you're talking about the <super> key.
<Strav> I rebinded it to "run command" but since then I'm not able to get the default dash search back (I wish to rebind the windows key to this search)
<Strav> btw, I've search through gconf and couldn't find it either.
<roasted_> has anybody had any issues with nvidia and separate X screens on 11.10?
<jbicha> Strav: I don't believe the Super key to open the Dash is customizable in 11.10
<Strav> well it sure can be assigned to something else, so how do I get the default behavior back.
<Strav> should I open a bug for this?
<IdleOne> un assign it
<Strav> IdleOne: ok, so the default will have remained intact. Let's try.
<IdleOne> I don't know but whatever you did to break the intended behavior needs to be undone I would imagine
<Strav> IdleOne: you should be proud of me: a real honest support question ;)
<IdleOne> Strav: I'll be happy when you learn to use our (this includes you) channels properly :)
<Strav> IdleOne: I once had a two hour conversation about clojure in #emacs channel. Those were great times.
<IdleOne> again not relevant to Ubuntu and thus off topic
<Strav> IdleOne: anyways, disabling the run_command shortkey still defaults me to the run_command menu when pressing <super>
<IdleOne> maybe you need to log out and back in for the change to take effect?
<Strav> IdleOne: yep, I was about to do this. Let me see.
<Strav> brb
<irvee> anyone have a definitive win 7 sp1 + 11.10 dual boot guide?
<Strav`> IdleOne: now pressing the <super> key has no effect
<Strav> IdleOne: care to try reproducing this?
<IdleOne> Strav: assign it properly now
<Strav`> IdleOne: this kinda is my original question: I don't wish to assign the <super> key to run command but to the default dash search. (cannot find the proper key binding def. for this)
<IdleOne> Strav: I'm not running Unity to even look
<roasted_> nobody with nvidia up in hurr?
<Strav> roasted_: sorry, I have a cheap intel card.
<Strav`> IdleOne: well well. I gotta look through launchpad if there's something about it. Thanks anyways.
<roasted_> all good. I just dont understand why I have so many driver options.
<roasted_> most of them without a version number associated
<IdleOne> roasted_: apt-cache show nvidia-current
<IdleOne> should return Version: 280.13-0ubuntu4
<roasted_> But I would have to install each one and run that command, right?
<roasted_> Im actually reinstalling 11.10 right now. I was flirting with kubuntu for a second but I want to go back to 11.10 and see if I can fix it.
<IdleOne> roasted_: jockey-gtk usually shows the version number not sure why it doesn't for -current
<roasted_> idleone - not sure I understand. if I run that command in terminal will it show me the version number for ALL available options I'm seeing in the hardware driver manager?
<roasted_> Because as of now I see like 7 options but only 2 have #'s, and theyre both 173.
<roasted_> They do have one that has the [recommended] tag behind it, but I had the same problems using that driver too
<IdleOne> hell if I know
<IdleOne> lol
<roasted_> well damn
<roasted_> I tried :P
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-24
<|Anthony|> what is happening regarding consolekit and udev having been merged into systemd?
<bjsnider> |Anthony|, you might want to ask that in #ubuntu-devel
<|Anthony|> i have
<|Anthony|> crickets**
<|Anthony|> lol
<bjsnider> and not on a sunday when everybody is at the bars getting smashed
<|Anthony|> ha
<bjsnider> i mean home spending time with their families
<|Anthony|> i've popped in a couple times to ask
<bjsnider> whatever floats your boat
<|Anthony|> lol
<bjsnider> you could also post a question to a ml, or read a ml
<|Anthony|> i see that the ck package is in quantal
<|Anthony|> i've never really gotten familiar with the mailing lists
<|Anthony|> suppose i ought to
<bjsnider> the developers summits are where those decisions are made
<|Anthony|> mmm
<|Anthony|> writing udev rules atm in an attempt to get multiseat working
<|Anthony|> only thing i haven't been able to do is get audio routed to the seats
<|Anthony|> turns out that it is an ACL thing with consolekit
<|Anthony|> following advice from #pulseaudio i'm writing the rules as described but it got me wondering about the future of ck and udev
<|Anthony|> since they've both been depreciated and absorbed
<smj> is anyone having problems with Make?
<smj> nevermind
<xut_> my asus screen goes black just before i can log in
<xut_> anyone any ideas?
<BebopSteve> Hi there, which release is using the new display server, I think it was called Weyland?  I'm curious about what benefits it has over x
<graingert_ufo> BebopSteve: 13.04 if not 13.10
<graingert_ufo> Wayland
<graingert_ufo> anyone know where to see log files for indicator-messages I asked when I was on windows and can't find the log files
<BebopSteve> Are there any articles out there with demos?  All I have seen so far it a page of text
<BebopSteve> is*
<C-S-B> Do you know of any issue with reboots just not happening? I dont have my laptop with me currently, but every reboot is failing.
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: tried:  sudo shutdown -r now
<brendand> C-S-B, system isn't shutting down fully?
<brendand> that can definitely happen
<varikonniemi> hello, does the 12.10 beta installer have mdadm raid partitioning support?
<varikonniemi> or how am i supposed to set up a raid1 when alternate was removed
<varikonniemi> well, i could not even find that one out myself since the live usb hangs at boot right after the ubuntu logo is shown, full screen is covered in black and white bars with random rgb colored pixels lit
<varikonniemi> will download the daily build, if it also fails i will see if i can supply a bug report
<varikonniemi> http://imgur.com/cdw3P this is what it looks like
<varikonniemi> ok, the problem is not ubuntu as it happens with kubuntu 12.10 beta also
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<sleepycat> I'm running 12.10 and just noticed that the terminal shortcut (ctrl+alt+t) no longer works. Noticed it after updating last night. What package is responsible for that sort of thing?
<ActionParsnip> sleepycat: compiz I believe
<ActionParsnip> sleepycat: if you use terminal a lot I can suggest you install guake
 * ActionParsnip thinks guake should be in a default install
<philinux> Anyone know if myunity will re-appear anytime? It got deleted 10th sep.
<ActionParsnip> !info myunity quantal
<ubottu> Package myunity does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> weird
<jokerdino> it was removed from the repo a while ago
<jokerdino> let me check in a sec
<ActionParsnip> Deleted in quantal-release on 2012-09-10 (Reason: does not work for current unity any more (gsettings), hol...)
<ActionParsnip> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/myunity/+changelog
<sleepycat> Mysterious.
<philinux> ActionParsnip: yep I thought it would get fixed not removed seeing as its the official tweaker
<ActionParsnip> philinux: could use ubuntu-tweak
<philinux> ActionParsnip: yes thats the alternative. I was just surprised at the removal rather that bug fix
<ActionParsnip> philinux: i guess, not something I've used
<jbicha> if it gets fixed, I believe we'll gladly add it back
<jbicha> neither of those two are "official"
<ActionParsnip> does the job though
<AaronCampbell> Is there something in 12.10 that is keeping icons from showing up in th etaskbar?
<AaronCampbell> I'm on a fresh install, and neither XChat nor Skype seem to be able to put their icons up there.
<AaronCampbell> s/th etaskbar/the system tray/
<philinux> jbicha: cheers. It gets touted as official in some places
<jml> I don't see any icons on my desktop any more (quantal), despite having files in ~/Desktop.
<jml> what's up with that?
<ActionParsnip> jml: press ALT+F2 and run: nautilus -q
<jml> ActionParsnip: no joy
<ActionParsnip> jml: try:   nautilus on it's own
<jml> ActionParsnip: just opens my home folder
<ActionParsnip> jml: nautilus draws the icons on the desktop too
<jml> ActionParsnip: Even so, the icons on my desktop are still not there.
<ActionParsnip> jml: tried logging off and on?
<jml> ActionParsnip: I've rebooted about a dozen times for other reasons.
<AaronCampbell> I tried "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"" to allow icons in the panel (like Skype)
<AaronCampbell> That's all I remember having to do in 12.04.  Am I missing something or did it change in 12.10?
<AaronCampbell> The weird thing is, in dconf editor I don't have desktop->unity->panel
<AaronCampbell> It seems the icon is showing now, but only on the main screen (even though the panel is showing on all 4 screens)  Other icons like dropbox and clipit seem to work fine, so I assume it's a Skype and XChat issue?
<AaronCampbell> I was able to get the Skype icon to show everywhere by removing the Skype package that I had downloaded, adding the partners repo, and installing from there.
<AaronCampbell> However, the sound issue I was having seems to be with both.  The audio is so distorted (static sound) that it's almost indecipherable
<ActionParsnip> AaronCampbell: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds then try some sonund stuffs
<AaronCampbell> ActionParsnip: still seems messed up
<AaronCampbell> Skype froze when I did that too...not sure if it was related
<AaronCampbell> I'm going to try again.
<AaronCampbell> ActionParsnip: Running that command seems to cause Skype to freeze up (looks fine still, but chat messages stop sending and receiving).
<AaronCampbell> If I kill skype (need to use kill -9) and start it back up the sound is still broke
<AaronCampbell> Several places suggest it's an issue between Skype and pulseaudio and they suggest removing pulseaudio.  However, when I went to do that it says it'll remove "ubuntu-desktop" too.
<ActionParsnip> Skypeis a mess, best avoided imho
<AaronCampbell> Wis I could
<ActionParsnip> AaronCampbell: you can remove the ubuntu-desktop package, its just a metapackage
<AaronCampbell> Ok, I'll try it
<Snappo> Hello, I just installed the latest daily build of Ubuntu 12.10, and I cant't boot, I get an error that says "Unrecognized file system" and a grub prompt
<Snappo> currently running a live session from USB
<mortal>  
<mortal> sri
<AaronCampbell> Removing Pulse audio fixed the Skype audio completely
<AaronCampbell> However, it also removed by panel icon for adjusting volume.  Is there an alternative mixer that will give me my icon back?
<AaronCampbell> Holy crap, removing pulseaudio has also fixed my laggy video on my 4 monitor setup.  Why would that be?
<AaronCampbell> Nevermind, it was the one other thing I did...still, I tracked it down!
<AaronCampbell> If I have the Launcher show on all desktops I get the lag
<genii-around> Snappo:: Can you pastebin what sudo fdisk -l      says?
<AaronCampbell> Show it on just 1 and I don't
<Snappo> genii-around: let me check
<Snappo> genii-around: http://pastebin.ca/2207257
<Snappo> sorry that took so long my coworker just arrived so I got caught in a conversation
<genii-around> Snappo: Looks like you're trying to boot off a non-primary partition.
<Snappo> genii-around: I didn't change my partition scheme, I just installed on top of the old ubuntu install
<Snappo> I've had this partition layout for like a year, with grub 2
<genii-around> Snappo: And it was installed previously on sda7 ?
<Snappo> I guess, I dunno
<Snappo> I just chose the "erase Quantal and reinstall" option
<Snappo> I don't mind reinstalling again but I want to preserve my NTFS partition
<Snappo> genii-around: any possible solutions?
<AlexPortable> will the amazon lense use data when not being used?
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: i'd imagine not
<AlexPortable> or when someone clicks on it
<AlexPortable> on the lense i mean
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: I believe it searches when you use the lense, otherwise I'd say not
<Pici> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<genii-around> Snappo: My suggestion would be to remove sda3 through sda8, create a last primary partition to install onto instead.
<Snappo> okay
<Snappo> I'll give that a try in a bit
<genii-around> ( all those partitions currently seem to be the one old install and then three swap partitions for some reason)
<Snappo> you know that whole don't install on production systems thing? I'm at work :V
<Snappo> good thing I have a lot of riam
<Snappo> *ram
<ActionParsnip> Snappo: how does RAM relate to your HDD partitions?
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, ram is now a generic term meaning "stuff i thinks i needs"
<Snappo> [18:12] <ActionParsnip> Snappo: how does RAM relate to your HDD partitions? - I can still get my work done from a live session
<Snappo> oh they left
<BebopSteve> Is anyone familiar with docky config files?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/192283/how-do-i-restore-previous-launcher-icons-in-docky
<BebopSteve> oh, wrong channel, sorry!
<MadEchidna> okay so how do I install the AMD video drivers correctly? I tried installing the package from their website the other day and it broke X
<MadEchidna> arg wtf
<MadEchidna> I just added this ppa, and it just won't work
<MadEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<MadEchidna> E: Unable to locate package fglrx-installer
<MadEchidna> I've added it twice now, no joy
<IdleOne> Did you sudo apt-get update?
<bjsnider> a newer fglrx-installer is already in restricted
<MadEchidna> why can't i see it
<MadEchidna> <IdleOne> Did you sudo apt-get update? <- several times
<MadEchidna> E: Unable to locate package fglrx-installer
<MadEchidna> even with restricted and that ppa
<MadEchidna> this is amazingly frustrating
<MadEchidna> oh for fucks sake
<MadEchidna> is the Mobility Radeon HD 5800 not even supported anymore
<MadEchidna> because that's what the Catylist installer is saying
<IdleOne> MadEchidna: Please don't swear
<MadEchidna> sorry
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-25
<MadEchidna> So I'm having a hack and a half of a time trying to get the AMD drivers to work
<MadEchidna> os[Linux 3.5.0-15-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 740  @ 1.73GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz] mem[Physical: 5.8GB, 79.7% free] disk[Total: 189.4GB, 91.3% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Broadway XT [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
<MadEchidna> Anybody? :(
 * gnomefreak gopinging to miss google
<gnomefreak> igigle even
<gnomefreak> well damn
<ebischoff> Hi to all. This morning, update-initramfs hangs
<ebischoff> a strace shows it's stuck in a loop: http://pastebin.com/pwMYs79i
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: are there any bugs reported?
<ebischoff> not yet
<ebischoff> and a search showed I seem to be the first one to report
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: someone has to be first. The trolls love making sure everyone knows that
<ebischoff> apparently, it keeps reading the string coming" from "/sys/module/jfs/initstate"
<ebischoff> :-)
<ebischoff> this appeared with today's apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: could try the package fix command list, may help :)
<ebischoff> er, what's that?
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: step 5 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<ebischoff> these commands are to get a fresh packages list ; this is not my problem
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: soes the /sys/module/jfs/initstate file exist?
<ebischoff> yes and it contains "coming"
<ActionParsnip> ahahhahhhahaa
<ebischoff> it looks like it waits forever a "coming" JFS filesystem ?
<ebischoff> (which I don't have)
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: could try moving the file, just to tes
<ActionParsnip> test
<ebischoff> sure
<ActionParsnip> can always move it back ;)
<ebischoff> (although moving a "file" in /sys is rather strange)
<ebischoff> root@ns:/sys/module/jfs# mv initstate initstate.old
<ebischoff> mv: cannot move `initstate' to `initstate.old': No such file or directory
<ebischoff> yes, /sys is a virtual filesystem, you can't move files there
<ebischoff> was to be expected
<ActionParsnip> its still a filesystem, virtual or otherwise :)
<ebischoff> aha, modprobe -r jfs hangs too
<ebischoff> with exactly the same loop !!!
<ebischoff> it is probably that initramfs was trying to remove this module
<ebischoff> well, a virtual filesystem is basically a fake one, so it's not surprising that you can't do everything as you would be able to do with a normal filesystem
<ebischoff> doing a bug report with apport
<ebischoff> not even sure in which package the problem is
<ebischoff> doing it against linux-image-3.5.0-15-generic but might be wrong
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: it'll be moved if necessary
<ebischoff> # dpkg -S /lib/modules/3.5.0-15-generic/kernel/fs/jfs/jfs.ko
<ebischoff> linux-image-extra-3.5.0-15-generic: /lib/modules/3.5.0-15-generic/kernel/fs/jfs/jfs.ko
<ebischoff> will do it against  linux-image-extra-3.5.0-15-generic
<ebischoff> cannot be too wrong :-)
<ActionParsnip> sounds good to me
<ebischoff> strange that no one reported this problem yet
<ebischoff> am i the only one to beta test ? :-)
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: not updated my OS since about 11pm GMT
<ebischoff> don't do it :-) lol
<ebischoff> seriously, would be interesting to see if you fall in this bug too
<ebischoff> (save your initrd first)
<ebischoff> (even save your whold /boot, to be on the safe side)
<seduce1> hello. I cannot do Partial Upgrade. It gives me error
<ebischoff> what error ?
<seduce1> one moment
<seduce1> will do it again to tell you exacrtly
<seduce1> I thas happened before too but it got fixed while this time it stays like that for more than 2 days
<ActionParsnip> seduce1: if you run:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<seduce1> This is the error:
<seduce1> Could not calculate the upgrade
<seduce1> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<seduce1> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<seduce1>  This can be caused by:
<seduce1>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<seduce1>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<seduce1>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<seduce1> This is most likely a transient problem, please try again later.
<ActionParsnip> seduce1: try disabling PPAs
<seduce1> how
<ebischoff> same as ActionParsnip, would be interesting to see apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade
<seduce1> I did that
<seduce1> here are the links of the output: for the UPDATEL: http://pastie.org/4796322
<seduce1> for the UPGRADE: http://pastie.org/4796325
<seduce1> I did the upper command and it is upgrading something. the dist-upgrade one
<ebischoff> you have too held back packages, indeed
<ActionParsnip> seduce1: use software centre
<ebischoff> this is not really a problem, given that quantal is still unfinished, I would say
<seduce1> I opened the Software center
<seduce1> so what then
<ebischoff> if you don't need cheese nor cheese-common, just remove them :-)
<seduce1> oh it does not give me Partial Upgarde option anymore after the command upwards
<seduce1> I guess it is fixed
<seduce1> thanks guys
<ebischoff> yes such mistakes are basically transient
<seduce1> I will save that command for future use
<ebischoff> I prefer upgrading from the command line as you get more debugging output
<ebischoff> apt-get dist-upgrade takes more risks than simple upgrade, that's why it upgraded the two packages that were held back
<seduce1> ok
<ebischoff> I supposed it installed and removed a few things ; that's the reason they were held back
<ebischoff> output of dist-upgrade, just per curiosity ?
<seduce1> ok
<seduce1> here: http://pastie.org/4796377
<ebischoff> ActionParsnip: apport-bug takes AGES. No wonder I prefer dropping by here and chatting rather than reporting the bug
<seduce1> did you see it ebischoff
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: it can take a while sometimes, especially with kernel issues
<ebischoff> seduce1: indeed, it had to install a few more things dans remove more things. It removed libcheese-gtk21 libcheese3 and installed a lot of gstreamer stuff. That's the explanation what it was held back
<ebischoff> thanks for the pastebin
<ebischoff> ActionParsnip: apport collects different information based on which package you specified?
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: yes as different packages and things will affect differnet packages
<ebischoff> ok
<ebischoff> my machine froze before I was able to report the bug with apport
<ebischoff> anyway, after the reboot, the jfs module can be removed, and the initramfs can be rebuilt too
<ebischoff> whatever - there seems to be a serious problem on the side of the jfs kernel module
<ebischoff> $ cat /sys/module/jfs/initstate
<ebischoff> live
<ebischoff> (after removing the jfs kernel module)
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: it was 'coming' before
<ebischoff> yes
<ebischoff> looks like it was "coming" forever
<ebischoff> that was probably the cause of the problem
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: is it ok now?
<ebischoff> everything is fixed now
<ActionParsnip> sweeeeeeet
<ebischoff> reboot often fixes a lot of things :-)
<ebischoff> however, that should not have happened
<ebischoff> I also still run into this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1033233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033233 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[iMac9,1, Realtek ALC889A, Speaker, Internal] No sound at all with kernel 3.5.0" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ebischoff> somehow they broke the realtek kernel driver in 3.5.0 kernel. Works excellent when I get back to 3.2.0.
<ActionParsnip> ebischoff: 3.2 is a precise kernel, so is stable
<ebischoff> and 3.5.0 is a quantal kernel, therefore in many states simultaneouslt? ;-)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Captain_Proton> need some help! I have lost the message-indicator and I do not know how it get it back
<whitman> Is the login screen meant to appear on only one monitor now?
<BluesKaj> , stuff to do for a while , BBL
<baizon> hi, any advices. I'm using ubuntu 12.10 and my indicator-messages entry is gone. Second problem: my window buttons are on the right side. How move them back to the left side. What's the best way to fix that?
<jbicha> baizon: you probably need to make sure ubuntu-desktop is still installed
<baizon> hmm your right it isnt
<baizon> thanks will do it
<baizon> working perfectly
<baizon> thank you
<AlanBell> anyone noticed alt+prtscr not doing a window screenshot in quantal?
<AlanBell> dunno if it is my system or keybindings messed up
<trism> AlanBell: working here, do you have System Settings/Keyboard/Shortcuts/Take a screenshot of a window enabled?
<AlanBell> trism: yes, that is right
<AlanBell> ooh, it is duplicated
<jbicha> AlanBell: bug 1050416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050416 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Alt+PrintScr does no longer work to produce a screen capture of the active window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050416
<AlanBell> jbicha: yeah, that looks about right
<trism> hmm wonder why it works here
<AlanBell> well I can see my shortcuts window is messed up
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/shortcuts.png
<AlanBell> I would have done a screenshot of just that window however . . .
<AlanBell> I would imagine that those duplicate entries have something to do with the problem
<trism> oh weird didn't notice that before but I have duplicates too
<trism> ahh I see, /usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings/50-compiz-screenshot.xml, those are the duplicates
<trism> AlanBell: do you have compiz gnome support enabled in ccsm? I notice without it PrintScreen works but alt+PrintScreen doesn't, with it both work (though compiz helpfully crashes when you enable/disable it)
<AlanBell> trism: yes, that fixed it
<AlanBell> I didn't have that but I turned it on
<AlanBell> compiz didn't crash but when the plugin stack reloads (which it does every time you turn on or off a plugin) the screen does look a bit worrying for a second
<AlanBell> what used to happen is that the unity plugin failed to cleanly unload and reload, which got ccsm a bit of a bad reputation
<trism> I suppose you're right it didn't crash every time, though the new .crash file in my /var/crash is telling me it crashed at least once while I was toggling the option
<allohak> I am running ubuntu server, and trying to get pulseaudio working. At the moment, pacmd list-cards is reporting 0 cards, and I suspect this has something to do with the fact aplay is only playing sound when I run it as sudo. I have already tried adding my user to the "audio" group.
<FernandoMiguel> damn
<FernandoMiguel> pidgin is crashing again
<FernandoMiguel> must be the new Activity plugin from Unity
<Daekdroom> Does anyone know whether fglrx currently works in Quantal?
<AaronCampbell> Removing Pulse audio fixed the Skype audio completely.  However, it also removed by panel icon for adjusting volume.  Is there an alternative mixer that will give me my icon back?
<Daekdroom> AaronCampbell, as far as I know the sound indicator is coded to work only with pulseaudio.
<AaronCampbell> Daekdroom: Bummer, because Skype was completely useless with pulseaudio (the audio was SO distorted and scratchy I couldn't tell what was going on)
<AaronCampbell> It's weird that there's no alternative though
<jbicha> yeah, indicator-sound depends on pulseaudio
<Daekdroom> I wish there was an alternative as well.
<FernandoMiguel> AaronCampbell: skype working fine, daily on my +1
<FernandoMiguel> Daekdroom: G+ hangouts?
<Daekdroom> Not that Pulseaudio is not working ok for me, but I wish I could test and make my choice.
<Daekdroom> Oh, that too.
<Daekdroom> It screws up my microphone volume every G+ hangout, but I don't do those very often.
<Daekdroom> Skype, on the other hand, works like a charm.
<jbicha> maybe you can disable pulseaudio without uninstalling it
<Daekdroom> That would still make the sound indicator useless for controlling sound volume, wouldn't it?
<jbicha> I don't know how though, as I've never had a reason to try uninstalling it
<Daekdroom> I do recall in the past there was a OSSv4 PPA with a modified sound indicator, but I doubt that is updated anymore.
<leo-unglaub> hey, i just wanted to try 12.10 but i can't find any alternate images
<leo-unglaub> where are they?
<Daekdroom> leo-unglaub, gone for good
<leo-unglaub> äh? what?
<Daekdroom> There will be only LiveCD images for 12.10
<Daekdroom> And the server version.
<leo-unglaub> ????????????? is this a joke?
<Daekdroom> NOPE.
<Daekdroom> oops. Damn Caps.
<leo-unglaub> oh my god...i am really used to strange stuff from the ubuntu guys...but that...
<Daekdroom> I said, "nope".
<leo-unglaub> how do they think i can install i now?
<Daekdroom> Well, there are only a few cases that LiveCD installer can't handle that alternate could.
<leo-unglaub> and add encrypted containers
<leo-unglaub> lvm
<leo-unglaub> rescue mode, ...
<leo-unglaub> all this is gone?
<leo-unglaub> Daekdroom: well, the live disk is not running on my computer. that was always so and propobly will always be that way
<leo-unglaub> so that means there is no way to install ubuntu now..
<leo-unglaub> no crypted discs, no lvm, no automated installation
<leo-unglaub> to rescue mode?
<leo-unglaub> great...
<leo-unglaub> ubutun keeps getting better evers day...
<leo-unglaub> :(
<Daekdroom> " * The consolidated client images now support the logical volume   manager (LVM) as well as full disk encryption." https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-September/000161.html
<tsimpson> see the thread -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035675.html
<jbicha> you can preseed the live CD
<jbicha> ...to automate installation
<leo-unglaub> well, thats great if the gui now can do that..but if the gui is not running here thats bad...
<leo-unglaub> what kind of reasion is there to skip the alternate images???
<Daekdroom> Also, here's something I found: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Daekdroom> But they're two weeks old.
<trism> also http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<genii-around> I ♥ netboot
<Daekdroom> leo-unglaub, less things to test and worry about.
<leo-unglaub> Daekdroom: i found this here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Daekdroom> (although I'm slightly suspicious that it should be the opposite way: as the community grows, there are more people to test more possibilities)
<Daekdroom> leo-unglaub, but those are the live images.
<Daekdroom> Didn't you just say those don't work for you?
<leo-unglaub> Daekdroom: thats the reasion i am angry currently, yes
<leo-unglaub> Daekdroom: live images don't work here at all
<Daekdroom> Yeah, well.. The alternate images I found are two weeks old.
<leo-unglaub> never worked fine here
<Daekdroom> And probably there won't be newer, not officially, atleast.
<leo-unglaub> Daekdroom: yes, i am trying the two week old images, thanks
<leo-unglaub> and one word for the testing of the alternate iso. that can't be the reasion. the alternate installer is nearly 100% directly from debian
<leo-unglaub> so there is not "that much" testing needed that you could say it's to much work
<Daekdroom> The ISOs need testing.
<Daekdroom> Everything is there at the link tsimpson gave ^
<leo-unglaub> yes, sure they need testing. but the alternate installer testing doesn't take soooo much time...
<leo-unglaub> i am goind to put this on the mailinglist and give them a peace of my mind..
<tsimpson> yeah, because that'll be helpful
<leo-unglaub> tsimpson: did you mean that sarcastic or do you also disagree with the dead of the alternative image?
<tsimpson> leo-unglaub: sarcastically, simply sending a heated mail saying you disagree with them etc is unhelpful. if you want to get somewhere, you should simply express your concerns, and ask for any advice
<tsimpson> and by "express your concerns" I mean by listing the examples where you believe you really do need the alternate CD. maybe someone has ways around the issues
<leo-unglaub> tsimpson: well, i am using debian for now nearly 9 years. i know how community based development works and sadly ubuntu is currently trying sooo hard to piss of users with no reasion. the amazon thing and now this? i mean really? pissing of developers is propoply not the best way to do thinks.
<leo-unglaub> every few month the same..just ant to try ubuntu to see if my programms run there to and add some unity/ubuntu spefizic functions and every time trouble..
<tsimpson> if you really think the intent is to annoy people, then you haven't actually read any real information on it
<tsimpson> and the whole amazon thing is mostly FUD
<leo-unglaub> well, the amazon thing shows where the problem is. it's an indicator for the same thing that is wrong with the ubuntu one sync..
<Daekdroom> What is wrong with the Ubuntu One sync?
<leo-unglaub> transmitting user input unencrypted over the internet..
<tsimpson> data will be encrypted, and anonymous
<leo-unglaub> Daekdroom: whats wrong there? i have discussed it so often with the developers there i am tired of tailing about that..
<leo-unglaub> the main problem
<leo-unglaub> no client side encryption
<tsimpson> it will be over https, that's encrypted
<leo-unglaub> tsimpson: i am not talking about that, Daekdroom asked about the u1 problem
<tsimpson> I don't really use ubuntu one, so I don't care :)
<jbicha> client-side encryption isn't the right answer for every problem
<leo-unglaub> ;) you are better of without it, beleave me..they changes there api so often that every third party toold is broken every couple of month
<jbicha> for instance, that would break being able to access your files with just a username, password, and web browser
<leo-unglaub> jbicha: nope
<leo-unglaub> thats just wrong
<leo-unglaub> and i explained it a while ago to the ubuntu one developers but they simply dont cared
<leo-unglaub> even my patch was not taken
<jbicha> right, because they are solving a different problem than you are
<jbicha> you are welcome to encrypt all you data before you upload it to Ubuntu One
<Daekdroom> I still don't understand why it can't be encrypted...
<Daekdroom> Oh. Nevermind.
<leo-unglaub> ... i had the exact same discussion a few month ago..but anyway..lets go over it again.
<leo-unglaub> Daekdroom: it can be encrypted
<leo-unglaub> and even accessed in the brower to
<jbicha> no, I'd rather not
<leo-unglaub> ;)
<leo-unglaub> well, thanks for answering my question about the alternate images
<leo-unglaub> sad, but what can you do
<leo-unglaub> thanks
<smallfoot-> why ins't ubuntu-default-settings a canonical-supported package?
<trism> smallfoot-: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/12.10.2
<smallfoot-> i dont understand
<smallfoot-> ubuntu-settings is package i should have?
<trism> smallfoot-: yes
<smallfoot-> ubuntu-default-setting is deprecated?
<trism> smallfoot-: did you read the changelog?
<smallfoot-> ya
<smallfoot-> ah, ubuntu-default-settings dont exist anymore, i dont find it in repo
<smallfoot-> cuz i had it on my system, but it was renamed
<smallfoot-> now i understand, thanks
<smallfoot-> what is ubuntu-business.defaults?
<smallfoot-> I have Canadian, American, UK, Australian, and South African English language dictionaries installed. Seems kinda unnescesary. How do I uninstall them, so I only have one English language?
<AaronCampbell> FernandoMiguel: Must be Skype+Pulseaudio along with my sound (built on to Asus Sabertooth 990FX motherboard)
<AaronCampbell> I wonder if there's something I can do to get Skype, Pulseaudio and my MB to play nice (Skype works fine without Pulseaudio, and all other audio works fine with OR without pulseaudio)
<FernandoMiguel> AaronCampbell: you could try pulse audio from trunk
<FernandoMiguel> and he left
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-26
<jokerdino> so i can't seem to select gnome-shell in unity-greeter
<trism> jokerdino: use tab, that's a bit broken for the moment
<jokerdino> tab. alright. i'll try that in a moment.
<trism> jokerdino: bug 1052453 , should be fixed soon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1052453 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Cannot click other sessions in unity-greeter" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052453
<jokerdino> thanks trism. tab works fine for now.
<ryaxnb9> hi guys i'm using Ubuntu 12.10 on a radeon 7750
<ryaxnb9> compositing is very slow and fglrx won't install
<ryaxnb9> is this going to be fixed on retail release (the fglrx issue)
<ryaxnb9> or not?
<jokerdino> ryaxnb9: file a bug report if necessary and hope for the best
<ryaxnb9> it's not relaly a bug, msot likely
<ryaxnb9> it's something between ATI blob drivers X.org
<ryaxnb9> i was just wondering if there was an ETA on new ATi drivers
<jokerdino> well i got intel drivers.
<ryaxnb9> do they usually arrive in time for 12.10?
<jokerdino> so, i don't keep tab on graphic drivers
<ryaxnb9> ok
<ryaxnb9> i have intel too, but added ati
<ryaxnb9> i don't want to swap back just for linux, windows likes the amd
<ryaxnb9> i can always not use compositing but that sucks :(
<jokerdino> heh yeah
<nicko_> Is this a bug.? drag selecting on Libreoffice writer on Ubuntu 12.10 cancels out after selecting many words?
<trism> nicko_: maybe bug 1049025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049025 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Can't select text/highlight using mouse" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049025
<jokerdino> looks like trism is the portable bug tracker.
<ryaxnb> i propose for future AMD64 versions
<ryaxnb> obviously i have no authority and i know not to suggest here, just wondering what you thought
<ryaxnb> to require SSE3 on future AMD64 builds of Ubuntu
<ryaxnb> as well as SSE2
<ryaxnb> because 99% of processors currently in active use that are 64-bit are SSE3 capable, and the ones that aren't are almost certainly hooked to up to <4GB RAM
<ryaxnb> Plus, sse3 optimizations enhance speed
<min|dvir|us> Hi. My messages indicator is 1px wide. Any thoughts?
<oisa> Has 12.10 broken anyone's install with inability to configure a kernel package?
<oisa> 3.5.0-14 specifically
<whitman> Are there any known issues with the intel i915 driver/xorg? I'm using two monitors and one of them is blank at the login screen and graphically corrupted after login.  I have to disable the monitor in the display settings and then re-enable to sort it out.
<whitman> (Worked fine in 12.04)
<whitman> Also, System Settings -> Details shows the Graphics as "Unknown" which might be related.
<orangey> hello all
<orangey> everything in quantal is incredibly slow despite my computer being lighting fast with 12.04
<orangey> CPU never goes up
<orangey> Memory is always at 2/16gb
<orangey> and HD is an SSD
<orangey> the computer was blazingly fast previously.
<orangey> now it's like I'm back in 1995
<orangey> any idea how i could debug it?
<vincenzoml> Hi there. I am unable to run a gnome session in 12.10. Impossible to select it at login in lightdm due to a bug. So I edited .dmrc and even /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf but I still log in to unity
<orangey> vincenzoml: sadly a known bug
<orangey> use tab / shift tab, then enter
<vincenzoml> orangey, but changing .dmrc should work shouldn't it?
<vincenzoml> orangey, I will try tab anyway
<orangey> I try not to be too theoretical.
<vincenzoml> ok going back and trying now :) thanks
<vincenzoml> thanks orangey
<orangey> welcome
<vincenzoml> It worked, I mean :)
<orangey> I figured.
<orangey> congrats
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<FunnyLookinHat> Is anyone aware of a way to get the contacts in Empathy to be small like they could be set to in 12.04 ?
<FunnyLookinHat> It doesn't seem to be an option anywhere anymore...
<johnjohn101> ok, how do i turn this amazon stuff OFF
<Pici> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<johnjohn101> i get that canonical needs to make $ but I can' t have my family see this everytime I use the computer
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> johnjohn101: Now I'm curious, is that because they'll start buying too much ? :-)
<johnjohn101> already getting too many requests as it is for disney stuff
<abc__> in Lubuntu 12.10 beta there is no automatic official gpu installation tool, will it be available in release?
<abc__> official gpu driver*
<johnjohn101> 12.10 already looking so good btw.  can't wait to put on home computer.
<abc__> well i had like 8 crashes in one hour on lubuntu 12.10, still needs a lot of work i think
<abc__> i had one chromium crash, one pcmanfm crash and the rest were gnome mplayer crashes
<johnjohn101> i haven't checked out chromium yet.  let me see as well
<penguin42> chromium on 12.10 seems to have been very touchy for me
<johnjohn101> which version will be installed by 12.10.  i usually run the version i get off google site
<genii-around> !info chromium-browser quantal
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 20.0.1132.47~r144678-0ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 22391 kB, installed size 82066 kB
<johnjohn101> wow software center crashing like crazy
<johnjohn101> version 22 is currrent stable
<johnjohn101> is there a reason that ubuntu is a few versions behind in chrome for official releases?
<genii-around> !newest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bjsnider> johnjohn101, i don't think there are a lot of full-time people working on chromium-browser packages, and there was a hard drive space problem on the build system too
<johnjohn101> curiosity mostly, no one really cares as long as they can get facebook loaded!
<bjsnider> the folks who do the chromium work also work on firefox development, which is a higher priority
<penguin42> it's a pity because I do prefer chromium (and have done for a few years) but the quantal packages is very fragile for me
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101,no one ?
<johnjohn101> BluesKaj:  my family uses fb in the browser more than any other app on the comptuer
<johnjohn101> kind of sad in a lot of ways
<BluesKaj> yeeah , agreed ..facebook has stolen ppl's curiosity about the rest of the internet ..i's like a a huge gossip page
<johnjohn101> i like being able to see pics of friends and certain life events ( holidays, school, accomplishments) but the rest of it is total garbage.
<bjsnider> i think there's probably a generation gap involved in that opinion
<BluesKaj> facebook's format change is for the worse , but not using it enough leaves me unable figure out, how to go back
<johnjohn101> wait until they start shoving ads into your face.
<BluesKaj> generation gap , maybe, but I don't need something like facebook to communicate with friends and relatives ...I know ppl who can';t live without it
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, and they're close to my age
<johnjohn101> to me it's best for pics of friends and family.  I love 1st day of school, july 4,  holiday pics.  opinion BS is stupid
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, obviously there are exceptions to every rule
<johnjohn101> do have a friend though going through cancer therapy who posts if some one can walk her dog on any given day, so it's useful for that
<BluesKaj> it has it's uses , such as anouncements of concerts , garage jams etc in our area ( a lot of musicians I know are hooked up thru facebook )
<jose__> hi, somebody speak Spanish :P
<bazhang> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How's the stability with 12.10?
 * AlecTaylor thinks he's still got one of the first alpha's installed on a partition somewhere :P
<jose__> yo entre porque tengo un problema con ubuntu 12.10 beta 1
<jose__> :P
<bazhang> jose__, so file a bug. english here only
<bazhang> !bugs | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jose__> fuck all .l.
<jose__> hehe
<jose__> bey
<AlecTaylor> bazhang: segfault
<johnjohn101> ha, talk about luck chrome 22 released today.   hee hee
<AlecTaylor> johnjohn101: Version overload
<johnjohn101> seems like both firefox and chrome coming out with new versions at a rapid clip
<C-S-B> I cannot mount NFS, I can see this in dmesg: kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-3.5.0/fs/nfs/idmap.c:684!
<TJ-> C-S-B: report it upstream then; the path shows you're using a v.35 kernel
<C-S-B> Linux csb-laptop 3.5.0-14-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 14 20:21:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<C-S-B> TJ, could you elaborate?
<TJ-> C-S-B: I recall seeing/hitting the same bug recently. There's an upstream Linux mainline kernel bug about it, report/check there for a fix/workaround.
<C-S-B> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1042213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042213 in linux (Ubuntu) "[quantal] Kernel oops with NFS mount" [Medium,Confirmed]
<C-S-B> Now I wait...
<TJ-> C-S-B: I found a workaround/fix but it was a while ago
<C-S-B> If you find it, I would be grateful.
<TJ-> C-S-B: The kernel bug is https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/1381741/   and I recall the fix was to use the v3.5.4 mainline-build from the kernel-team PPA http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.4-quantal/
<TJ-> C-S-B:  the Ubuntu 3.5.4 kernel shows in its changelog that it includes the 2 patches that fix the issue:
<TJ-> "Bryan Schumaker (2):
<TJ->       NFS: Clear key construction data if the idmap upcall fails
<TJ->       NFS: return -ENOKEY when the upcall fails to map the name
<TJ-> "
<C-S-B> TJ-,  J ust installing now. :D
<ironhalik> Anybody else got the messeging menu icon broken?
<C-S-B> TJ ouch, that kernel was a mess.
<TJ-> Really, why?
<TJ-> ironhalik: several reports yesterday about that
<C-S-B> Wrong gfx, no wifi
<C-S-B> *resolution
<C-S-B> I've rolled back to 3.2
<trism> C-S-B: you installed linux-image-extras too right?
<C-S-B> yup
<trism> just checking, I missed that early in the quantal cycle
<johnjohn101> last beta out tomorrow.  when will pidgin indicators be fixed?
<C-S-B> Err... actually
<C-S-B> I installed: linux-headers-3.5.4-030504_3.5.4-030504.201209142010_all.deb
<C-S-B> linux-headers-3.5.4-030504-generic_3.5.4-030504.201209142010_amd64.deb
<C-S-B> linux-image-3.5.4-030504-generic_3.5.4-030504.201209142010_amd64.deb
<TJ-> C-S-B: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Installing_Mainline_Kernels
<C-S-B> TJ-,  my bad
<trism> johnjohn101: doesn't look like it will be in for beta 2 but it is assigned so I imagine we will see it before the final release, bug 1040259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in smuxi (Ubuntu Quantal) "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
<C-S-B> You'll all be glad to know that's working.
<C-S-B> #cheers!
<C-S-B> trism, that's pretty late to put a fix in for a pretty bad bug.
<johnjohn101> trism: tx
<ironhalik> anyone noticed any problems with WLAN?
<ironhalik> WWAN*
<ironhalik> :>
<ironhalik> it shows 'registration denied'
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> Is it possible to disable these "overlay" titlebars in Compiz "Scale" mode?
<johnhamelink> Hey guys
<johnhamelink> I am running wmfs2 on ubuntu. I want to launch it using .xinitrc so i can run some other Startup scripts at the same time. I'm on 12.10. Any hints?
<penguin42> wmfs2?
<johnhamelink> penguin42, http://wmfs.info/
<johnhamelink> it's a tiling WM
<penguin42> ah
<johnhamelink> I'm currently running it with an xsession file
<johnhamelink> But I can't run any startup scripts post-x, pre-wmfs2
<johnhamelink> (afaik)
<johnhamelink> I've done this before by building a .xinitrc file that sets everything up then execs wmfs2
<penguin42> and that isn't working on 12.10?
<johnhamelink> that way everything is setup upon login
<johnhamelink> penguin42, Well I'm not sure how to get .xinitrc to work
<johnhamelink> it doesn't show up on the login screen
<johnhamelink> I'm on Beta1 btw
<penguin42> it's some years since I used an .xinitrc
<johnhamelink> penguin42, is there a better way to do it these days?
<penguin42> johnhamelink: WHy would you expect it to show up on the login screen?
<johnhamelink> with GDM it always worked that way
<penguin42> oh, in that case I'm out of ideas - I wouldn't have expected it to
<johnhamelink> :(
<trism> johnhamelink: you could write a script to start up all the stuff you want, then write an xsession .desktop file to /usr/share/xsessions/ pointing to the script
<bjsnider> jbicha, what is your view of nautilus 3.6?
<bjsnider> i'm reading mccann's post about it now
<jbicha> bjsnider: I like Nautilus 3.6 a lot better than previous Nautilus releases, it looks great on Ubuntu & it will get a bit more polishing for 3.8
<bjsnider> that's obviously not a view shared by that mint guy
<jbicha> Mint is chasing a different audience
<bjsnider> i'm not sure what the hell he was complaining about really
<jbicha> "beautiful" is a bit subjective, but for what I use Nautilus for, 3.6 is more usable
<jbicha> compact view and split panes apparently are a big deal to some people
<bjsnider> not to me
<bjsnider> does search actuallyw ork now?
<jbicha> bjsnider: works for me, if you're on quantal, you can use the gnome3 ppa to give it a try
<bjsnider> i'll get that set up this weekend
<bjsnider> "new folder with selection". that's awesome stuff
<jbicha> I believe 3.8 will get rid of the need for right-click (with the selection thing that Documents does) so that it'll be fully usable on a touchscreen
<nixiedoesalpine> helloo again any chance of getting this bug solved in 12.10 ?
<nixiedoesalpine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1019669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019669 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8168 WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/net/sched/sch_generic.c:255 dev_watchdog+0x25a/0x270()" [Medium,Triaged]
<penguin42> nixiedoesalpine: Have you tried quantal on it? It's worth a go?
<nixiedoesalpine> yea
<nixiedoesalpine> same problem
<nixiedoesalpine> 12.10 beta1
<penguin42> OK, can you add a note to that it still happens on quantal, also what happens if you try it from a live cd, does the networking work?
<nixiedoesalpine> yea live cd works
<nixiedoesalpine> after installation to hard disk most of the websites do not open
<penguin42> nixiedoesalpine: OK, can you also add that to the note
<nixiedoesalpine> how to do taht
<penguin42> nixiedoesalpine: Just go to the bug and add a comment at the end just saying it works fine on the live cd, but not on the hard drive install and exactly which version you tried it on, also do you still get that error in the dmesg output?
<nixiedoesalpine> guys what to do now should i stick to windows
<penguin42> nixiedoesalpine: It might be worth trying something like Fedora linux instead to see if that works; your bug is a bit odd, if it works in the live cd but not the install, but from that dmesg it does look kernel related
<nixiedoesalpine> but 12.10 3.5 kernel i think same problem
<nixiedoesalpine> 12.10 has different kernel?
<nixiedoesalpine> :)
<penguin42> 12.10 is 3.5.4
<nixiedoesalpine> yep
<penguin42> sorry
<penguin42> no
<penguin42> nixiedoesalpine: But it seems a bit more complex than just the kernel if it works on hte live cd with the same kernel; so it might be worth trying fedora just in case
 * penguin42 has to disappear for a while
<nixiedoesalpine> lol
<nixiedoesalpine> funny bum
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-27
<ianliu> My messaging menu indicator is gone... Any hints on how I can put it back?
<jbicha> ianliu: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<ianliu> jbicha: yes, I upgraded from 12.04 long ago, at Alpha phases. I guess after some updates, my messaging menu is gone. All seems to be installed: indicator-messages, libmessaging-menu.
<jbicha> ianliu: do you have empathy installed? are you using a different theme?
<ianliu> jbicha: I did removed empathy some days ago, but installed now to see if this was causing the problem. My theme is Radiance
<ianliu> jbicha: although I've changed the icon theme to Faenza
<jbicha> try changing the theme back to Ambiance or Radiance to see if that fixes the problem
<jbicha> do you use Gwibber?
<ianliu> jbicha: changed themes, no luck. Maybe I should logout/login? I will try that, brb
<ianliu> jbicha: ohh, it appeared again! I guess it was empathy (or any app that uses messaging menu). I've removed them all since I don't use them, but I would like to test the integration with websites
<jbicha> a new feature in 12.10 is that the messaging menu will go away if you don't have any messaging apps
<jbicha> I've not found webapps to be that useful yet; maybe I'm not using it right
<wilee-nilee> Hello channel, so with gnome 3 the bottom panel looks like this any news with this. http://imagebin.org/229966
<bjsnider> i think that's normal sir
<wilee-nilee> bjsnider, Should be clear has been on all other setups and about 1/4 in vertical height
<wilee-nilee> in size
<jbicha> wilee-nilee: http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.6/users-message-tray.html
<bjsnider> gnome users = things must never change
<wilee-nilee> Ah I wondered if it was a cough development. ;)
<wilee-nilee> the whole screen moves, kind of disconcerting oh well.
<jbicha> people complained that the message try covered up what they were working on
<wilee-nilee> jbicha, Yeah that was a irratant I have the cairo-dock on the bottom it moves up with the showing of the tray, it will be better I suspect.
<wilee-nilee> irritant*
<BebopSteve> HELP I'm drunk and I'm not sure if I'm qualified to be using my ubuntu system without fucking shit up as root, but oh wait I
<BebopSteve> http://askubuntu.com/questions/192283/how-do-i-restore-previous-launcher-icons-in-docky THIS
<BebopSteve> again with the wrong window
<BebopSteve> I am really sorry, mischat
<BebopSteve> I need to close this because I don't use betas often
<BebopSteve> HAVE A GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE, DRINK MORE RUM
<gnomefreak> anyone else notice the following command no longer works.
<gnomefreak> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:maximize,minimize,close"
<gnomefreak> i tried changing metacity to unity compiz act... nothing works
<frybye> Hi any ideas for fixing problem with deb's like google-earth and acroread which produce fault report with "bad package?"
<frybye> deleting packages and re-download does nothing..
<frybye> is there a net split or something - no dialogue here...?
<gnomefreak> no no netsplit but seeing as it isnt yet 4am here others may still be a sleep or just afk
<frybye> in berlin here 9:46h but you have a point...
<frybye> gnomefreak: are you using 12.10 - any issues with installing from deb's?
<gnomefreak> frybye: i am using 12.10 and so far i havent had anyy issuers with apt or dpkg
<frybye> you don't use the software center...?
<frybye> I guess under the hood that also uses same code or..?
<gnomefreak> frybye: i cant stand the software center
<frybye> ok
<X-tonic> hi, is 12.10 expected to have lightdm equivalent of gdm 3.6 lock screen?
<vega-> hasn't that been already in many releases..
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<X-tonic> vega
<X-tonic> u mean the unity-greeter?
<X-tonic> what i mean is the gdm redisgned lock screen which shows time, notification, volume access, network info in the lock screen. I did browse launchpad but i got nothing
<X-tonic> is there an equivalent for 12.10?
<vega-> oh, no idea
<whitman> Which package should I report a bug against when I don't know which it is? One of my monitors is corrupted on the login screen and after login, the only way to fix is to disable the monitor in the display settings and re-enable.  Previously worked fine 12.04.
<Milos_SD> hi
<Milos_SD> I'm trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10 beta, but I have i little problem
<Milos_SD> upgrade manager does it's thing to change repositories, but then I get this error: Unable to get exclusive lock when doing upgrade
<Milos_SD> I don't have apt, dpkg or synaptic running ..
<genii-around> Are you using sudo?
<genii-around> Or rather... what command are you using
<Milos_SD> "update-manger -d" from dash run command
<Milos_SD> and then I click Upgrade to 12.10 ...
<philinux> thats the right way
<genii-around> Milos_SD: Put sudo in front
<Milos_SD> I used that last 6 years :D
<philinux> you dont need sudo it will ask for password when needed
<philinux> try it from a terminal
<Milos_SD> philinux, you mean, to try to start update-manger -d from terminal, or to use terminal command for upgrade ?
<philinux> start a terminal then use the command
<philinux> Milos_SD: any joy
<Milos_SD> philinux, half the way :)
<Milos_SD> philinux, now I get the error I know how to fix :D
<philinux> Milos_SD: what is the error?
<Milos_SD> can't calculate packages size or something like that
<Milos_SD> I need to restore default xorg
<Milos_SD> I have one from xorg-edgers
<Milos_SD> :)
<philinux> Milos_SD: ah yes and I would disable all ppa's
<Milos_SD> I guess I'll need to do a clean install ... it is a pain in the *** to restore default xserver without ppa-purge (it doesn't work on 64bit ubuntu)
<Milos_SD> prossponing upgrade to the final release :)
<philinux> Milos_SD: ppa purge works on 64 bit I always thought
<Daekdroom> I had trouble getting rid of xorg-edgers on x64 12.04 LTS when I wanted to upgrade to 12.10
<Milos_SD> philinux, it doesn't have good multiarch support
<Daekdroom> I eventually was able to do it.
<Daekdroom> Yeah. The issue was exactly the multiarch support.
<Milos_SD> so it wants to delete all system :D
<Daekdroom> I solved it by removing all 32-bit packages, purging, then reinstalling them, then upgrading.
<Milos_SD> Daekdroom, purging all 64bit packages from xorg-edgers?
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<Daekdroom> You could try ppa-purge -i as well
<Daekdroom> -i should make it use apt-get instead of aptitude. aptitude is what has trouble with multiarch.
<Milos_SD> Daekdroom, the same problem :)
<philinux> Milos_SD: post a thread in here. There's a bunch of peeps use that ppa. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=416
<penguin42> anyone else using konsole - I'm finding the 'copy link address' isn't working
<djazz> how long is it to ubuntu 12.10 beta 2?
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<penguin42> djazz: ^
<penguin42> ooh, today apparently
<djazz> yeah i know..
<djazz> today
<djazz> but its usually earlier, around 16-17. here its soon 20:00
<djazz> i keep refreshing http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<djazz> :
<djazz> :D
<konqui> Hi the quantal beta 2 is installing and the x button to cancel scanning apt mirrors does not work; it continues refreshing represitories
<bjsnider> penguin42, you use kde man?
<penguin42> nod
<bjsnider> ugh
<penguin42> it's very nice thank you :-)
<Filar> Hello, where can I find beta2 download? I can't find it in google.
<trism> Filar: beta2 isn't officially out yet
<djazz> beta2 is out!
<djazz> yay
<djazz> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<trism> looks like beta1 to me
<Filar> ah, I saw these previews, and thought it's already out
<Filar> thank you
<djazz> the torrent dont work..
<djazz> "Downloading from 0 of 0 clients"
<Filar> djazz: it's beta 1
<djazz> title says Beta 2 and so does all files
<Filar> april fools?
<trism> not here
<djazz> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-12.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Filar> djazz: can you travel in time?
<djazz> hm, the last modified times on the page, what timezone are those?
<djazz> Filar: time is 19:58 here
<Filar> same here
<Filar> but perhaps you have a different timezone :P
<djazz> "26-Sep-2012 06:46" for ubuntu-12.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<djazz> :S
<Filar> still beta1 here
<djazz> the iso link dont work?
<Filar> 404
<djazz> hm
<Filar> well, now it works
<Filar> weird
<djazz> heh
<Filar> but few minutes ago I had file not found on this server
<Filar> and the page still indicates beta1
<Filar> or no, it does not
<Filar> :D
<Filar> but how did you have it a few minutes before us?
<djazz> Filar: i got F5 skills
<Filar> I was also trying F5
<djazz> brb make ubuntu tea (well, tea in ubuntu mug)
<Filar> w/o any result
<djazz> different server maybe?
<djazz> DNS?
<Filar> google's
<Filar> 8.8.8.8
<Filar> trism, did you have the same situation as me?
<trism> Filar: indeed, actually it still says beta1 for me
<Filar> trism, so maybe try to chenge dns to 8.8.8.8?
<Filar> change*
<djazz> lol
<djazz> now i see Beta 1
<trism> Filar: oh I don't really mind I am already on quantal
<Filar> hahah
<djazz> now beta 2, now beta 1 again
<djazz> :S
<yofel_> the DNS would still be the same...
<Filar> mindf*ck
<penguin42> hey that's the wonders of mirrors, let it propagate out
<PeterME_> Hi, after I installed Beta 2 my wm doesn't seem to be working..
<Filar> PeterME_: so you managed to download beta2 :)
<PeterME_> Yup
<trism> PeterME_: not working in what way?
<PeterME_> I followed this guide while still running 12.04 to get rid of Unity and I think that might have messed something up
<PeterME_> I followed this guide while still running 12.04 to get rid of Unity and
<PeterME_> http://superuser.com/questions/411850/after-installing-ubuntu-how-do-i-get-rid-of-unity-and-go-back-to-gnome
<PeterME_> No borders on windows, no resizing buttons and unable to move windows around (kind of all related to each other)
<trism> PeterME_: I would start with: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop;
<trism> PeterME_: or actually you may want to try ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<PeterME_> It says it's already in the newest version
<PeterME_> Second one seems to do something
<trism> PeterME_: oh so did you only install gnome-panel? (the first answer in that thread suggested removing a bunch of stuff that should have removed ubuntu-desktop)
<PeterME_> I did remove all that stuff, but some of it may have been reinstalled during upgrades (either to 12.10 or by accident earlier)
<djazz> writing iso to usb.. :D
<trism> PeterME_: which session are you using? (Gnome Classic I would guess, might try Gnome Classic (no effects), see if it is a compiz issue)
<PeterME> Hmm, tried logging in and logging out
<PeterME> Didn't help much
<PeterME> (After installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop)
<trism> PeterME: yeah that probably won't help, I thought initially you may have been missing packages if ubuntu-desktop wasn't installed during the upgrade (but since you already had it that probably isn't it)
<trism> PeterME: perhaps an issue with your user settings, if you were to create a new user, does their session look alright?
<PeterME> Hold on, I'll check
<PeterME_> Nope, didn't work
<trism> PeterME_: hmm, notice any major errors in ~/.xsession-errors?
<trism> PeterME_: sounds like something is crashing
<PeterME_> (gnome-panel:15701): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accelerator_parse_with_keycode: assertion `accelerator != NULL' failed
<PeterME_> Not sure what that is but it's the only one that seems, well, critical
<trism> PeterME_: does the panel show up?
<PeterME_> Yes, everything but window borders
<trism> PeterME_: if gnome-panel is there and works then that probably isn't the issue
<trism> PeterME_: is this Gnome Classic with compiz or Gnome Classic (no effects) with metacity?
<djazz> hm
<djazz> the computer froze during the writing of the usb
<djazz> had to reboot
<djazz> never happened before
<djazz> and omgubuntu has ofc already made a video about the new beta
<PeterME_> I chose the Gnome Classic option, so I guess that's with compiz?
<djazz> joey is so fast
<trism> PeterME_: might try the other one, maybe compiz is having issues
<PeterME_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gx29w2u2hp2tx0y/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-27%2020%3A24%3A43.png
<trism> PeterME_: is compiz-gnome installed?
<PeterME_> There's a screenshot btw, just to make sure you understand the problem
<trism> PeterME_: yeah that looks like compiz crashing
<trism> PeterME_: any crash reports in /var/crash/?
<PeterME_> Yup, compiz-gnome is installed
<PeterME_> A couple
<PeterME_> Hmm, one gnome-panel crsh
<PeterME_> And a Nautilus crash..
<trism> PeterME_: but no compiz crashes?
<PeterME_> No, got one gnome-control-center crash
<PeterME_> Hold on, I'll try Gnome Classic (No effects)
<trism> not really stuff you want to crash but nothing that should cause what you are seeing
<PeterME> Well, that works fine
<trism> PeterME: yeah would definitely seem to be a compiz issue, can you pastebin your full ~/.xsession-errors?
<PeterME> But all the Window buttons are back on the left hand side. Not a big problem though
<PeterME> Sure
<trism> PeterME: after logging into the compiz session that is
<PeterME_> http://pastebin.com/j6bpVpNW
<trism> PeterME_: ah hah, I saw this earlier in the cycle, it is only loading core and ccp plugins
<trism> PeterME_: thought it was fixed though
<PeterME_> trism: hmm
<trism> PeterME_: let me see if it works for me, one sec
<trism> PeterME_: ah, not working here either
<trism> jbicha: did a patch get dropped in gnome-session 3.6?
<PeterME_> Guess I'll just use it without compiz for the time being
<trism> I suppose I could look at the package and see
<jbicha> PeterME_: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<PeterME_> Yes
<PeterME_> Hmm, how to I get the close, minimize and maximize buttons over to the right hand side?
<prodnix> Hi all, Im lookin for help to get my passthrough ATI VGA card to work in ubuntu 12.10 guest. I have the device in lspci, i have the driver installed (fglrx) and used aticonfig to make a default xorg.conf but I am unable to get the card to work. Everytime I boot the machine i get the popup at boot sayin my devices could not be configured. Any help would be hugely appreciated
<trism> jbicha: PeterME_ sorry gnome-session not to blame, looks like we don't have a default compiz profile anymore, bug 1036752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1036752 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "[quantal] [regression] Gnome Classic has no compiz plugins loaded" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036752
<PeterME_> trism: okay, looking forward to a fix. Do you know how to move the close, minimize and maximize buttons to the right hand side by the way?
<trism> PeterME_: something like: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ":minimize,maximize,close"; maybe?
<PeterME_> Worked like a charm, thanks
<FernandoMiguel> we are getting to that point, aren't we ?
<FernandoMiguel> few updates, more or less stable system
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-28
<hdpb> I'm having an issue with lightdm (i think) and the live-usb version of betas 1+2 drawing backgrounds. Restarting lightdm via CTRL+ALT+F1 seems to fix the issue.
<hdpb> I see a few bugs on lightdm failures, but no follow ups. Anyone experiencing similar?
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> How would I go about adding pidgin to messaging menu?
<XVampireX> and smuxi
<Daekdroom> I think someone is already working on porting Pidgin's plugin to the new messaging menu.
<trism> XVampireX: yeah, bug 1040259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in smuxi (Ubuntu Quantal) "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
<XVampireX> :D
<XVampireX> so no solution for now
<trism> XVampireX: for pidgin you can enable the status icon and whitelist it
<trism> XVampireX: as a workaround for the moment
<XVampireX> how do I whitelist it?
<trism> XVampireX: add Pidgin to the list in com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist (with gsettings/dconf-editor)
<XVampireX> the P is capital in there also?
<trism> XVampireX: the p is capital in my settings but I don't know that it matters
<XVampireX> now just to logout/login
<XVampireX> that did it pretty much, for now
<XVampireX> I like the new theme changes
<XVampireX> Especially for some of the tab types
<bjsnider> jbicha, getting constant tracker errors if i install gnome-documents
<jbicha> I don't know, maybe tracker needs to do its indexing thing first or something
<ryaxnb> wow
<ryaxnb> fglrx fixed has already been applied
<pdtpatrick> fglrx : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable
<pdtpatrick> Question - anyone run into this problem? http://pastie.org/4833371   … fglrx : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable
<ryaxnb> pdtpatrick, supposedly the latest fglrx patch fixes it
<pdtpatrick> ryaxnb:  any link please ?
<ryaxnb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/fglrx-installer/2:9.000-0ubuntu1
<ryaxnb> it's failed to build on i386
<ryaxnb> but built on amd64
<ryaxnb> so... the i386 build is still buggy
<myk_robinson> evening, all
<ryaxnb> probably a matter of time before they build it for i386
<ryaxnb> or you could use amd64 OS
<ryaxnb> this is relevant fix
<ryaxnb>     - Make it possible to set the xserver ABIs in debian/substvars.
<ryaxnb> it was just patched in the latest revision
<pdtpatrick> im using amd64
<ryaxnb> make sure you've got versoin 2.9.000
<ryaxnb> apt-get update and stuff
<ryaxnb> the 2.8.x version was current as of 12 hours ago, and is out fo dated
<pdtpatrick> Okay - going to try now
<bjsnider> or just don't use it
<ryaxnb> it supports 5xxx cards and later
<ryaxnb> on the 7xxx series, the current radeon driver is not very usable
<bjsnider> no?
<ryaxnb> it will be later
<bjsnider> i'm not sure fglrx is very usable either
<ryaxnb> but right now the radeon driver works well on 6xxx or earlier
<bjsnider> very well, from what i understand
<bjsnider> better for everyday use than fglrx
<bjsnider> and it's not even close
<ryaxnb> yep, but 7xxx not so much
<ryaxnb> of course, this tends to change with each release
<ryaxnb> the radeon driver adds support for each new ATI card incrementaly
<pdtpatrick> ryaxnb:  http://pastie.org/4833451
<ryaxnb> pdtpatrick, you're using hte installer package?
<ryaxnb> not compiling yourselfs?
<ryaxnb> namely fglrx-installer
<pdtpatrick> yup
<ryaxnb> hmm
<myk_robinson> just installed Beta 2, using default options. I normally manually partition my drive, but i let this one do everything as if i didnt know what i was doing. Any caveats to an "all-in-one" partition?
<ryaxnb> dunno
<ryaxnb> what card ytou have
<ryaxnb> if you have a pre-5000 card fglrx doesn't work in quantal
<ryaxnb> and the fix is to use xorg-ati driver
<ryaxnb> if that driver doesn't work you are officially outta luck
<ryaxnb> as AMD has decided the open source driver is reliable enough there's no need for fglrx for those older cards
<ryaxnb> those are also the cards with the most reliable xorg support
<ryaxnb> currently the 7xxx series has no 3d support at all
<ryaxnb> which should be fixed at some point
<juzerali> i am experiencing login problems with 12.10
<konqui> Hi, Kubuntu 12.10 user here. Those using Ubuntu  12.10 how does it perform compared to 12.04 on less than stellar hardware e.g 1.6Ghz Intel GMA 950?
<lapion> anyone know where I can find more information regarding the delay of the beta 2 release for x86 and amd64 platforms ?
<konqui> lapion: It was delayed? I am using the install media here
<lapion> I can only find non intel dists on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.10/beta-2/
<lapion> konqui,
<tsimpson> lapion: look at http://releases.ubuntu.com/ not cdimage
<konqui> lapion: I'm using the Kubuntu media so maybe it has problems.
<konqui> lapion: But http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/238/builds shows the ubuntu build as ready
<tsimpson> kubuntu is on cdimage, but ubuntu is on releases
<konqui> lapion: I think you want release.ubuntu.com
<lapion> yes
<lapion> correct releases it is..
<konqui> lapion: Or you can use the iso.qa.ubuntu.com link
<lapion> konqui, I am only installing it on a scratch system.
<lapion> beta 2 is the same as september 26th release
<lapion> and I was delaying the install of september 26th edition due to the impending beta
<lapion> Sometimes when the system wakes up from a "Suspend" it returns with a black screen.
<lapion> tsimpson, the disc has a minor mistake.
<tsimpson> lapion: what's that then?
<lapion> tsimpson, look in .disk/info
<lapion> it says Alpha i386 (20120905.2)
<lapion> tsimpson, and I have verified against checksums.....
<tsimpson> lapion: I see Ubuntu 12.10 "Quantal Quetzal" - Beta i386 (20120926)
<NimeshNeema> what is the release date for 12.10 final ?
<tsimpson> !schedule | NimeshNeema
<ubottu> NimeshNeema: A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<NimeshNeema> thanks tsimpson
<lapion> tsimpson, problem was related to user rigts issues .. and local..
<kram_> hello, i am trying to upgrade to 12.10 with starting update-manager by "update-manager -d" unfortunately update-manager wont show me a new version available
<mvo> kram_: you probably need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ( or use software-properties) and switch from lts->normal
<kram_> indeed u are right
<kram_> weird thing is, ubuntu changed that by itself after upgrading to 12.04
<kram_> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<kram_> The package 'unity' is marked for removal but it is in the  removal blacklist.
<kram_> not possible atm it seems
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Captain_Proton> does anyone else have a problem with the message notifier crash/disappear  on login.
<myk_robinson> morning...
<Captain_Proton> morning :)
<myk_robinson> I installed a few of the wallpaper packs, but they don't show up in the wallpaper chooser, not can I find the location of the wallpapers.. Am I missing something obvious?
<Captain_Proton> myk_robinson, you can add them. by click the plus in the wallpaper then adding them
<myk_robinson> that's the weird part, I cant seem to locate them.  I installed the Ubuntu Studio Wallpaper package and a couple others.
<Captain_Proton> myk_robinson, check /usr/share/background
<myk_robinson> Think i just located the Ubuntu Studio wallpapers in /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops    WHo would have thought to look there....
<Captain_Proton> myk_robinson, lol
<Captain_Proton> hey you have a problem with the message notifier crash/disappear  on login
<myk_robinson> it'd be nice if one installs a wallpaper pack from the Ubuntu Software Center, that the newly installed wallpapers would automatically show up as choices in the desktop preferences dialog. No new user (or seasoned, for that matter) would ever think to dig around like that looking for pictures... At least with Synaptic instead of the software center, it tells the location of files installed
<myk_robinson> negative on the crash
<myk_robinson> I have had a couple with Nautilus that i filed bug reports on last night, but I chose to ignore future crashes. it may be the same one you're having
<Captain_Proton> do you know what the package name per chance
<Daekdroom> myk_robinson, Ubuntu Studio uses xfce4, which I think has a different location for wallpapers by default.
<myk_robinson> Captain_Proton: in that instance, it was actually nautilus. I had a few crash notifications on Ubuntu Software Center this morning as well.
<myk_robinson> Daekdroom: I found the papers, thank you. Think I'll just get something nice from deviantart and add it the old fashioned way. not sure why I even care, its not like I actually look at the desktop that often
<Captain_Proton> myk_robinson, sorry I meant the package name for the message notifier thing
<myk_robinson> ahhh. Negative
<myk_robinson> you mean the crash notification?
<myk_robinson> I think its "apport" if thats what you mean
<Captain_Proton> I wanted to see if I can start it in the term and see why it crashing
<myk_robinson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<myk_robinson> This version of Empathy seems a bit flaky :( Guess I see why my kid uses X-chat. Ugly, but stable
<Captain_Proton> yours have a problem staying connect to google?
<myk_robinson> i'm just using it for IRC, at the moment.
<myk_robinson> The main window says I'm offline, but I obviously am not
<myk_robinson> My alias will not stick either
<myk_robinson> I always liekd Pidgin, not sure why they ditched it as a default. Could always install it, i suppose. Just trying things out without customizing to see whta the "default" experience is like
<myk_robinson> first thing that bothered me about the "default" experience is the single partition..
<myk_robinson> But thanks to LVM, I was able to resize everything (from a live cd) without having to reinstall/reformat
<myk_robinson> Granted a new user would likely not know or care about old school partitioning schemes
<myk_robinson> Always like to have a /home partition
<myk_robinson> Captain_Proton: you mentioned Google. Does this work with G+ yet?
<Captain_Proton> If I remember right the main programmer for Pidgin left the project and said it is a dead.
<Captain_Proton> gtalk does and g+ work in gwibber
<myk_robinson> You on G+, I assume?
<Captain_Proton> yup
<myk_robinson> Always looking to expand my circle, look me up.. Just take away the underscore and you'll find me
<Captain_Proton> I find facebook so boring
<myk_robinson> I'll be the little brown man with the guitar in hand
<Captain_Proton> k
<Captain_Proton> myk_robinson, jcook.linux
<myk_robinson> i agree about Fbook. Too much drama... Really like the hangouts on G+
<myk_robinson> i also like the fact that I can have discussions with people of opposing viewpoints without it turning into a bloodbath
<myk_robinson> looks like i may very well be the ONLY myk robinson on G+
<Captain_Proton> If you are not follow this guy Albert Martin he post some really good stuff if you are in to world news and corporate greed storys
<myk_robinson> Looks like good stuff. I'm a bit of a conspiracy theorist for the sake of entertainment
<Captain_Proton> hehe me too
<Captain_Proton> anyone know how to reset unity in this new release?
<Captain_Proton> unity --reset does not work anymore
<myk_robinson> are you doing it as your normal user account, or with sudo?
<Daekdroom> Captain_Proton, system settings panel > Appearance > Behaviour tab > Restore default behaviour
<myk_robinson> even better
<Daekdroom> myk_robinson, that command never needed sudo
<Daekdroom> It was deprecated in Unity 6.6
<myk_robinson> right, thats what i was checking for
<Captain_Proton> Daekdroom, thx
<myk_robinson> Honestly, i guess I don't see a lot of difference between 12.04 and 12.10
<myk_robinson> Just with all the hype at webupd8 and omgubuntu, i was expecting more
<myk_robinson> Not bad, mind you
<myk_robinson> I'm definitely not liking the speed of the widow minimize.. Guess the only way to "fix" that is with CCSM?
<Captain_Proton> well let me log out and back in see if I fixed it
<Captain_Proton> Well I found my problem. Faenza icon theme, I guess they have not updated it to include the message icons.
<google_360_baidu> 啊啊
<google_360_baidu> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<anant> Does quantal run inside VirtualBox? For me, Compiz crashes every time on bootup.
<Captain_Proton> anant, did you enable 3d on the guest
<anant> Captain_Proton: How do I do that? I installed guest additions though.
<anant> Captain_Proton: ah sorry ... found out how to do that ... will do now .. thx
<kroson> Hello, is anybody able to use the new fglrx from the repositories in ubuntu 12.10?
<kroson> And is it possible to disable compiz in ubuntu 12.10?
<kroson> unity
<anant> Captain_Proton: Same problem :(
<Captain_Proton> anant, hmm are you running it with windows
<anant> from precise
<Captain_Proton> anant, do you have a the latest VirtualBox?
<kroson> Captain_Proton anant does any of you know if i can disable compiz in the new ubuntu?
<Captain_Proton> kroson, Unity is made using compiz if you remove/disable compiz you remove/disable unity
<anant> Captain_Proton: v4.1.12 .. the latest released on sep 13 is v4.22 .. so you suggest I upgrade it?
<anant> v4.1.22 that is
<Captain_Proton> anant, yes they added alot of display stuff
<anant> Captain_Proton: Okay, I'll try that.
<kroson> Captain_Proton: can the new shopping lens be disabled?
<bazhang> kroson, removed completely
<bazhang> !adlens | kroson
<ubottu> kroson: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<kroson> bazhang: is ubuntu 12.10 already stable?
<bazhang> kroson, no
<anant> Is it possible to have a "wine scope" for the applications lens? This will expose many .exe programs I sometimes use.
<kroson> is ubuntu having new icons for 12.10 release?
<Daekdroom> kroson, nope
<kroson> Daekdroom: so the current design is the final one?
<Daekdroom> We're way past UI Freeze. Exceptions could happen, but I don't think a new icon theme is possible at this moment (specially because I haven't read anything about one being worked on).
<Gycklarn> So this is where the cool kids hang out
<Daekdroom> Nope, that is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gycklarn> Then consider me Miles Davis.
<wilee-nilee> that makes me kinda blue
<wilee-nilee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBpLKm8vw4M
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<varikonniemi> isn't the topic out of date?
<varikonniemi> should read beta2
<penguin42> varikonniemi: you are right, nowe you just need to find someone who is awake who can change it
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 12.10 with development codename Quantal Quetzal. | Beta 2 Released http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/quantal/beta2
<MadEchidna> so is unity a laggy mess in both betas or is it just me >_>
<MadEchidna> just did a fresh install and five minutes after logging in, everything slowed to a barely usable crawl
<Gycklarn> While it's far from flawless, I haven't had the same issue, MadEchidna
<MadEchidna> I wish I had at least some idea what to do for troubleshooting
<Gycklarn> If all else fails, install cinnamon 8]
<MadEchidna> I had the same issue on beta one, both clean installs
<MadEchidna> I just don't get it
<MadEchidna> it's not like I have obscure hardware
 * MadEchidna ** WinSys ** Client: HexChat 2.9.1 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 740  @ 1.73GHz (1.00 GHz) ** RAM: 6068 MB Total (3309 MB Free) ** VGA: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series ** Uptime: 0.33 Hours **
<IdleOne> MadEchidna: Did you get the graphics driver installed?
<MadEchidna> no, do you know of a way to get a driver for my card that works with 12.10?
<MadEchidna> I looked in to it a couple days ago and all I could find was the embedded linux version of catalyst
<MadEchidna> and that doesn't support hardly anytyhing
<Gycklarn> IdleOne, You're the one I always almost send my IdleRPG credentials to!
<IdleOne> Well that is surely going to affect performance. Sorry i don't know how to help you with that though.
<MadEchidna> the open source driver works fine for the first few minutes
<MadEchidna> the window animations were fluid and all that
<IdleOne> Gycklarn: if you knew how many passwords I get lol. Good thing I am an honest person and don't abuse it.
<Daekdroom> MadEchidna, IdleOne Today I noticed that I'm being offered to install the Catalyst driver for my HD5450, so I suppose we have an updated fglrx for non-embedded cards too
<MadEchidna> oh
<MadEchidna> I didn't run beta two more than a few minutes
<MadEchidna> I'll see if I can get it to show up when I get home
<Daekdroom> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:9.000-0ubuntu2 apparently it failed to build in i386...
<penguin42> Unity+llvmpipe in a vm is starting to be reasonably responsive, still flaky as hell though
<myk_robinson> evening
<varikonniemi> i have still serious problem with ubuntu beta2. When it boots from usb it goes all corrupted just before login sound
<varikonniemi> black and white bars with rgb pixels lit at random
<penguin42> I'd guess a graphics driver problem - what graphics card?
<varikonniemi> gf8800
<varikonniemi> it is running 12.04 ATM, never had this before. HAve had the corruption thing though, but it usually just flicker for a split second
 * penguin42 doesn't know the nivida stuff much, I don't know does the live cd have the nivida closed driver on or the open one?
<varikonniemi> i bet its nouveau-?=
<penguin42> yeh, that would be my guess, can you file a bug
<varikonniemi> i was hoping for this to be fixed with the new kernel in beta2 but no
<varikonniemi> if someone can help me through how i gather the info
<varikonniemi> i can get to the terminal by ctrl alt 1
<varikonniemi> startx brigns me a desktop
<penguin42> I think if you can get a desktop then run ubuntu-bug xorg
<varikonniemi> from terminal?
<penguin42> yes, it's easier if you can do it in a terminal in a desktop, then it will give you a web browser to enter details
<varikonniemi> but i cannot interact with the desktop, it has not unity
<varikonniemi> so i cannot launch things
<varikonniemi> tried stuff like tartx; unity but i cannot get both running at same time :/
<penguin42> ok, hang on there is a bug thing somewhere for reporting testing of images - let me try and find it (jump in anyone who knows)
<varikonniemi> hmm, could i try gdm instead of startx ?
<penguin42> varikonniemi: Maybe
<penguin42> varikonniemi: OK, so the easiest way if you can get a console is to do   ubuntu-bug  xorg    and it'll give you a URL, if you open the URL on another machine you can fill the details in
<varikonniemi> uh-ok
<varikonniemi> i shall ry
<frybye> Hi - when trying to install adobe reader or google earth from deb's I get a fault report that the installation packet is of poor quality and so no install - what now? (Bug has been reported - nothing come of it so far.)
<penguin42> hmm never seen that before - what bug number?
<frybye> hang on...
<penguin42> when you say 'poor quality' is that the word it uses or is that a translation?
<frybye> #1044141
<frybye> I hope this is right.. I don't understand all this too well... the tlx is "schlechter qualität"
<penguin42> bug 1044141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044141 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in __str__(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 29: ordinal not in range(128)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044141
<penguin42> brb
<frybye> tks
<varikonniemi> penguin42, ubuntu-bug does not give a web page
<varikonniemi> it gives a raport you can view, send, save, etc
<varikonniemi> but i cannot send it as it does not detect internet
<penguin42> frybye: let me have a look
<penguin42> varikonniemi: Ah, if you can't connect, then hmm there's not much you can do
<penguin42> frybye: Are you sure that bug number is correct?
<penguin42> frybye: Does it work if you try installing it with    dpkg -i   on the command line?
<frybye> well that seems to be the bug it connected to via the automated bug report system - not too sure though...
<frybye> do I just need to use dpkg -1 <packagename?>
<frybye> sorry dpkg -i
<penguin42> frybye: Do you have a downloaded .deb file or is this where you're just selecting it in software centre?
<frybye> download deb - not in softw.c
<penguin42> frybye: OK, so yeh just try   sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<penguin42> frybye: That 1044141 looks like a software centre bug and thus seems different
<frybye>  yes but when double- clicking on the deb package it starts software center to install it - just trying with dpkg -i now..
<penguin42> ah ok
<frybye> it says that it is replacing adobereader-deu 9.4.2. with AdbeRd9.4.2-1 .. seems to have worked no fault report - will check...
<penguin42> frybye: If it is that bug then it sounds like the bug is to do with accented/top bit set characters
<frybye> great - that did it - will try the same method with google earth.. the problem really does seem to be just in the software center...
<frybye> sorry - that is above me...
<frybye> but like I said - the problem seems to be solved/worked around with the command line method..
<penguin42> frybye: OK good, yes dpkg is the thing that software centre uses to actually install packages (and has been around for much longer)
<frybye> adobe reader is important to me cos it is needed to use drm protected media content at our local library interface...
<frybye> yeah - I am a war veteran with damaged memory.. so I often have to learn stuff agaian and again - thanks anyhows.. great
<penguin42> frybye: no problem
<frybye> bye for now...
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-29
<designbybeck> So I installed Ubuntu 12.10 B2 on my 3years old Dell 10mini..... AMAZINGLY FAST!
<designbybeck> so excited about this!!!
<designbybeck> it is the best this has ever ran
<designbybeck> the only odd thing I've found is no matter what i seem to play. I'm listening to Spotify right now.... but no matter what sound I play it only comes out ofthe right speaker
<bjsnider> designbybeck, that's a new feature of the ubuntu sound server
<IdleOne> hahaha
<IdleOne> that can't be true
<bjsnider> IdleOne, yeah but i like to mess with their heads by calling bugs features
<alex_mayorga> Hello, all my folders open by default on disk analyzer =(
<alex_mayorga> How do I make nautilus default again?
<alex_mayorga> Does anyone know?
<alex_mayorga> What's the default file manager on quantal?
<alex_mayorga> Seems like nautilus is not even installed and it shows as "optional", what gives?
<konqui> alex_mayorga: dolphin
<konqui> Ignore that, forgot this was mainly an Ubuntu channel
<alex_mayorga> konqui: OK, thanks
<konqui> alex_mayorga: Dolphin is probably not the file manager on Ubuntu. I'm using Kubuntu here
<alex_mayorga> "Nautilus is default file manager for everything now" per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<jalcine> file manager for everything?
<jalcine> what else can it do?
<alex_mayorga> jalcine: I've got no idea
<konqui> jalcine: I believe it handles files on the desktop too if I am correct
<jalcine> and under KDE, it's either Dolphin or Gnewview
<jalcine> that I know
<alex_mayorga> The thing it was somehow removed from my copy of quantal =(
<jalcine> konqui: on Ubuntu, it only views NAT/samba drives (with the extension) or drives, nothing more
<jalcine> not as flexible and functional as Dolphin :(
<jalcine> alex_mayorga: like in an install (apt-get) or from the CD install?
<alex_mayorga> I wonder why "aptitude show nautilus" gives "Priority: optional"
<jalcine> alex_mayorga: what did you install your system under?
<konqui> jalcine: On Ubuntu it also shows icons on the desktop the reason 3.6 could not be used is it removed that feature
<jalcine> that being the latest version?
<konqui> jalcine: On Kubuntu Dolphin is not responsible for showing desktop icons, plasma is and Gnewview is mainly for browsing folders for images and viewing those images
<alex_mayorga> jalcine: I  don't think I get what you meant, sorry
 * jalcine stopped using GNOME-based Ubuntu at 11.04 :(
<alex_mayorga> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<alex_mayorga> that got me back my folders
<konqui> jalcine: I just try every new release on Gnome once but have used KDE from the start before Ubuntu existed
<alex_mayorga> Should I bug on it being "optional"?
<jalcine> alex_mayorga: perhaps, but it might be marked as a wishlist
<konqui> alex_mayorga: You probably installed something and apt removed it
<jalcine> for reasons unexplained.
<jalcine> konqui: +1
<jalcine> konqui: I wouldn't want to have to go through the install/remove/wipe process each time :P
<konqui> jalcine: Nah I just try every Ubuntu release on livecd ... its too slow on my netbook from 11.10 to 12.04 and KDE is fast with desktop effects like blur ... makes me wonder why Ubuntu users bash KDE for being heavy
<jalcine> konqui: it's probably visually heavy to them.
<jalcine> I do wish that some things about KDE could be changed.
<jalcine> But that's going to be my vacation project.
<jalcine> :D
<jalcine> Like eliminating the taskbar/task management aspect of things.
<jalcine> and just using krunner
<alex_mayorga> I missread, nautilus is default on Ubuntu *Studio*
<alex_mayorga> So I guess the default file manager would remain a mystery to me =)
<omac> good evening  the os is working wonderfully.
<omac> hats off!
<omac> the latest update caused an error in the package manager itself, but after a package install -f and reboot, the bug went away.
<omac> The other thing I've been wondering about is the video player. it seems like it's performing much more slowly than in pangolin.
<omac> it's certainly not pushing the Radeon HD 7970 card to its limit.
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: well he is usually here
<IdleOne> he quit about 3 hours ago
<gnomefreak> it doesnt look like he is here
<amit> Whats the channel for 12.10
<Guest95323> I cant connect to wifi
<bazhang> this is it Guest95323
<Guest95323> Where is the additional drivers settings?
<Guest95323> bazhang, how can i install additional drivers for wifi in 12.10. It used to show automatically in 12.04 and befor
<bazhang> what chipset
<Guest95323> dont know exactl some sta45 i think
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: this is the 12.10 channle. you should read the topic it should say it there
<bazhang> Guest95323, broadcom?
<Guest95323> bazhang, yes broadcom
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hey
<XVampireX> I've got another bug report, apparently, IM status keeps changing back to online for some reason, that happens in skype/empathy and generally in the messaging menu
<kram_> hello, for some reason i can not choose gnome classic session anymore, only gnome classic (no effects) and i have to start compiz manually each time i login, any pointers?
<jbicha> kram_: I think that's bug 1036752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1036752 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "[quantal] [regression] Gnome Classic has no compiz plugins loaded" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036752
<kram_> thats another bug
<jbicha> or bug 1052453
<kram_> this bug implies compiz running but no plugins added ( i had that aswell)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1052453 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Cannot click other sessions in unity-greeter" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052453
<kram_> my problem is, in lightdm i cannot choose the session which enables compiz
<kram_> sec
<kram_> sounds more like it but the session i can not click is gnome classic instead of gnome
<user82> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.99.5+repack1-3 (quantal), package size 52 kB, installed size 146 kB
<kram_> do oyu know, by any chance, where lightdm reads the sessions from?
<mrdeb> hello
<mrdeb> hi
<rymate1234> Hey
<rymate1234> How would I go about upgrading my ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 12.10 eta
<rymate1234> *beta
<rymate1234> without reinstalling prefably
<whitman> rymate1234, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-from-ubuntu-12-04/
<agronholm> hi...having issues with kubuntu 12.10 beta 2 installer
<agronholm> screen full of garbage after the initial menu and the KDE gear screen
<rymate1234> kbrb
<BluesKaj> agronholm, did you do a md5sum on the image ?
<agronholm> no, I can do that
<agronholm> md5sum matches
<BluesKaj> agronholm, ok ,what kind of computer and how old is it ?
<agronholm> it's a 2 year old HP Elitebook, don't remember exact model
<agronholm> display controller: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [NVS 5100M] (rev a2)
<agronholm> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 here now
<agronholm> no problems getting that installed iirc
<BluesKaj> whynot upgrade thru the net ?
<agronholm> I tried that, but it crashed
<agronholm> and I've had severe issues with such upgrades every single time I try
<agronholm> http://dropcanvas.com/qsqga/1
<BluesKaj> agronholm, have you considered an alterrnate install . http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<agronholm> I have, but this SHOULD be working with the regular install
<agronholm> it's not like I have an exotic video controller or anything else
<agronholm> I've yet to try regular ubuntu 12.10b2
<BluesKaj> well, it isn't , you may have to consider the alternative ,"alternate install"
<agronholm> I need to report this problem anyway
<agronholm> if I don't, I can only blame myself if it's not fixed in the final
<BluesKaj> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<agronholm> I'll try the mainline ubuntu 12.10b2 now and see if the same problem manifests there
<BluesKaj> so you don't need to do a totally fresh install , an upgrade will suffiice
<agronholm> I've had issues every single time I've done that
<agronholm> often to the point where X does not even start
<agronholm> or that X starts but I get a garbled screen
<BluesKaj> which graphics card?
<agronholm> as I already mentioned, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [NVS 5100M] (rev a2)
<agronholm> from lspci
<BluesKaj> yeah over at #kubuntu. but it helps for others here to see it as well
<yeats> just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and I'm getting terrible performance (very slow unity, very low FPS on glxgears) - my card is a GeForce 9800 GTX+
<agronholm> I did paste it here too
<yeats> my search for relevant bugs is coming up empty
<BluesKaj> agronholm, ok , sorry didn't see that
<yeats> any nvidia gurus have any tips?
<agronholm> terrible performance on unity does not really surprise me
<agronholm> that said, I have nothing
<BluesKaj> yeats, not a guru , but installing the nvidia-current driver solved the issue for me
<agronholm> brb, trying ubuntu installer
<yeats> BluesKaj: thanks - I have that installed (304.43-0ubuntu5)
<BluesKaj> what framerate with glxgears yeats
<BluesKaj> I get 46fps with fullscreen using the 8400gs card
<BluesKaj> 42" Panasonic Plasma Monitor/TV
<agronholm> yup, had the exact same problem on mainline ubuntu
<yeats> okay - well I changed a setting in nvidia-setting (unchecked Sync to VBlank) and now the FPS is ~4500
<yeats> but compiz is very laggy when I expand windows
<yeats> all was fine in 12.04
<agronholm> I'm writing the kubuntu 12.04 image on the stick to verify that this did not happen with the previous version
<BluesKaj> yeats, I'm not familiar with Sync to VBlank , how does that seting increase the frame rate ..it doubled here after unchecking
<agronholm> confirmed, the 12.04 kubuntu installer loads fine
<agronholm> 12.10b2 does not
<agronholm> where should I report this?
<XVampireX> BluesKaj: Sync to VBlank is a setting that will smooth the performance (It will get you about 30fps all the time) and prevent tearing (You can see that in games)
<XVampireX> BluesKaj: The other term for Sync to VBlank is VSync
<BluesKaj> XVampireX, I just checked a .mkv video , and all seems fine without the sync to vertical blank
<XVampireX> Not everyone needs it
<BluesKaj> my 8400gs card just an elchaeapo on the nvidia scale of cards :)
<XVampireX> For example I'm playing Torchlight 2 on an Intel GPU (old) and I've disabled VSync which definitely got me a few FPS more
<XVampireX> But on a geforce 550 TI I could DEFINITELY see tearing
<BluesKaj> well ,I'll leave it unsynced to vblank for now , just as an experiment
<XVampireX> Alright
<agronholm> BluesKaj: my friend tells me he has the same issues with nouveau
<agronholm> apparently I need the "nomodeset" option during boot
<user82> will the lenses work more "globally" in the final? ie if i search for "hedgewars" it shows me no result unless i got to the app lens
<Daekdroom> user82, if you do have hedgewars installed, it should show you at the home lens.
<user82> nope..i was waiting for the preview of it as suggestion to download Daekdroom
<user82> it also did work in the app lens!
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure whether that shows up at the home lens because I disabled download suggestions.
<user82> but when there are no results at all in the "main" lens it would be helpful to show hedgewars from the app lens...
<designbybeck> i had one of the 12.10 alphas... and did a disto-upgrade... would that give me Beta2 ? and if so how do i know if everything upgraded correctly?
<Daekdroom> designbybeck, yes, and you know whether it's upgraded correctly by not having any held back package updates.
<designbybeck> hmm ok Daekdroom I didn't seem to have had anything held back... i dno't have a restart or anything
<designbybeck> so i guess that is good to go
<designbybeck> Thank you Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> designbybeck, were you upgrading packages while using Alpha?
<designbybeck> hmmm i might have
<designbybeck> i don't remember actaully
<Daekdroom> You were probably already using Beta 2 then.
<designbybeck> it is running so much better on my netbook and my under powered system no
<designbybeck> 12.10 vs 12.04 that is
<designbybeck> it is like night and day! I don't know how the Ubuntu team keeps doing it
<agronholm> phoronix says opengl performance has come down...again
<rymate1234> phoronix say a lot of things
<agronholm> are you saying Michael is lying?
<agronholm> well, I'm running beta 2 now, did a network upgrade after all
<agronholm> no obvious problems so far
<designbybeck> if OpenGL is what is making Ubuntu 12.10 Unity run...then it is not come down
<designbybeck> cuz it is so imporoved for me
<agronholm> that may depend on the hardware
<agronholm> may run faster on some, slower on some
<agronholm> what display controller do you have?
<brandon__> I've got intel ironlake and the unity is pretty laggy
<designbybeck> 12.10 beta 2 brandon__ ?
<brandon__> yeah
<brandon__> its laggy on 12.04 and 11.10 too though
<brandon__> the dash in particular
<designbybeck> i'm on a netbook and it is so much better than 12.04
<brandon__> on a cold boot it takes a good 5-10 seconds for the dash to open
<brandon__> dragging stuff from dash to launcher is very noticeably laggy
<brandon__> no problems with kwin/plasma (even with active blur) or gnome-shell/mutter on the same hardware
<Daekdroom> Unity 6 uses Open GL ES
<Daekdroom> Lower performance can be attributed to the transition.
<designbybeck> what is the ES part Daekdroom ?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Ah interesting, so I guess it works on some of the ARM platforms which don't do fulll GL
<Daekdroom> penguin42, yes
<Daekdroom> designbybeck, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGL_ES
<designbybeck> Thank you
<spooky_ddd> Heey there. Latest beta in VM here, it keeps repeating keys erratically or eating up keeys as I type.
<spooky_ddd> Installllllled kubuntu
<agronholm> I had a similar problem once
<agronholm> spooky_d: does the mouse cursor also freeze once in a while for moments at a time?
<spooky_d> no proocess eats cpu, kwwwwin efffffectsss disablllled mousss worrks   ok
<agronholm> then I have nothing
<spooky_d> http://pastebin.com/X6dpEhBY ps afx
<spooky_d> Stuff work a bit better (not perfect) after I disabled nepomuk.
<spooky_d> noooe thaat's not it
 * Peace- kde guy is here
<spooky_d> http://pastebin.com/X6dpEhBY ps afx
<spooky_d> mmmmouuse worrks   okkkkk,  nooo processs eats CPU
<spooky_d> Hi
<spooky_d> Problem solved. Hardware keyboard issue. It was funny because I only saw it in the VM.
<spooky_d> switched batteries, works like a charm.
<agronholm> right, I've experienced the same issue with a microsoft bluetooth keyboard
<seduce1> hello. I am trying to install software from Top Rated list but Ubuntu Software Center keeps crashing continuously
<seduce1> is there any fix for that
<seduce1> is anyone here at all
<seduce1> ?
<BluesKaj> seduce1, have you tried the terminal with apt-get ?
<Artemis3> kop, answer here
<seduce1> no because I don't know what to install from there. I pick from USC
<trism> seduce1: what are you trying to install and what is the error?
<kop> Artemis3, this was a mistake while adding some fractal toys from 12.04 repositories
<Artemis3> before that did it work? if you reinstall fresh does it work?
<seduce1> I install different packages and the error is Ubuntu freezes and I have to hard reboot
<kop> for now dpkg keeps returning an error on nvidia-current
<seduce1> I am with Intel HD
<trism> seduce1: maybe bug 1054070 but hard to say without more information
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054070 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center-dbus crashed with MemoryError in _dump_bsddbm_for_unity(): (12, 'Cannot allocate memory -- Lock table is out of available locker entries')" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054070
<BluesKaj> also seduce1 , make sure you have the appropriate repositories listed , apt-get is the another package management system that uses dpkg , same goes for the software center
<kop> worked fine until the 12.10 repositories invaded
<Artemis3> ok then its not related to my bug, thanks
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BluesKaj> seduce1,^
<seduce1> what is there to set up
<seduce1> I just click Install
<BluesKaj> read the above url seduce1
<seduce1> ok
<kop> just to be complete I was running along fine in 12.04 when I mistakenly added a pkg from quantal just to get some fractals for terrain fill .
<Artemis3> kop then you are not in quantal
<kop> on reboot I first got a destroyed desktop and then a hang on gui start up after a second reboot
<kop> lsb_release 12.10 ubuntu quantal (development branch)
<kop> so I'm thinkin I am
<kop> wish grub had saved the previous kernel ...
<kop> oh well
<Artemis3> hmm
<kop> yeah ...
<jtaylor> kernels don't get removed automatically
<kop> <despises grub2
<jtaylor> its probably still there hidden in some submenu
<Artemis3> grub2 doesn't remove kernels either, it just hides them in a submenu (actually thats a grub system config option)
<kop> grub doesn't list the previous pae
<Artemis3> there should be a "previous kernel" choice or something
<kop> see what I mean ? :-) I can look
<kop> <--- holding shift while rebooting
<seduce1> I read it
<kop> just the current kernel , recovery mode and memtest
<kop> I never learned the 1.99 cmd line
<seduce1> as for now the problem with USC seems not solved for me. My other question is will there be difference for Intel HD with the final version of Quantal on 17 Oct or will it be the same as it is now with the Quantal Beta?
<Daekdroom> seduce1, probably not, unless there's a important bug to be fixed.
<seduce1> well I get black screen and I have to press Fn+Left Arrow to make it visible
<seduce1> also connect to TV picture is flickering
<seduce1> also when I log out it gets black and I have to power off
<seduce1> these are problems
<kop> well krap
<kop> it's now stuck on stupid (fixing broken packages in recovery console )
<seduce1> when I did terminal: ubuntu-bug and clicked Display error it said that there is problem with GPU
<kop> seems any of the options in the recovery console hang
<kop> I can get into a cmd line session though
<kop> fsck even on a 500g can't take 15 min ?!
<IdleOne> yes
<kop> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<BluesKaj> kiop is the fix done , if so hit enter
<BluesKaj> er kop^
<Daekdroom> Is it only here or is Ambiance for GTK2 still displaying menus in white instead of black?
<trism> Daekdroom: if you mean light menus on gtk 2 apps and dark menus on gtk 3 then yes I see that too
<Daekdroom> Yes that is what I mean
<larstk> hi all
<larstk> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha larstk
<keithclark> I have several different desktop environments installed, Gnome, Lubuntu, Xfce, but when I select them from the login Ubuntu will only start with Unity.  No matter what I try to select.  Any ideas?
<penguin42> are you using ldm or gdm or what as the login?
<keithclark> penguin42, gdm
<penguin42> keithclark: Do they all look identical when you logjn or do they look different but all with the extra unity bits?
<keithclark> penguin42, I'm not sure I understand your question.  There are about five of them listed.  I can select amongst about 3 of them, it automatically skips over the others.  I hit enter to select what I want, but Ubuntu still boots into Unity.
<penguin42> that is odd
<keithclark> penguin42, oh I misread your last question.  Yes, they all boot the very same.  I select Lubuntu, it boots into Unity
<penguin42> keithclark: ok, that's pretty odd, try installing lightdm and see if it's a problem specific to gdm?
<keithclark> I could do that.
<penguin42> but can you bug report it, that shouldn't happen
<keithclark> One more weird thing.  The Unity Lens does not show any application at all.  I can search for documents, but not applications.
<keithclark> I have to start everything via command line (If I remember its name!)
<keithclark> All in all this Beta seems really, really buggy to me.  there are also no File, Edit,Help menu at the top of the screen for any application any more.  They are not in the windows either
<penguin42> keithclark: I'd try installing one desktop and see if it's happy 1st
<penguin42> keithclark: One thing I've seen combining some desktops is that they sometimes save some state in the same state or you end up with background processes from multiple desktop s trying to run at once
<keithclark> This all worked with 12.04 so I think it is the 12.10 upgrade that is at fault.  I understand this is a Beta and I'm not on my production machine.
<penguin42> keithclark: Yeh but it should work so please bug report it
<keithclark> Once lightdm is installed, how do I select it over gdm?
<penguin42> hmm
<keithclark> I found it
<keithclark> I found it.
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-30
<keithclark> penguin42, I cannot even start another login manager.  it just defaults to lightdm.
<penguin42> keithclark: Previously you said you were using gdm, with lightdm is it letting you select the session?
<keithclark> penguin42, I was in error, sorry about hat.
<penguin42> ok, so you're problem is that in lightdm you can't select other sessions?
<keithclark> Yes
<trism> keithclark: there is currently a bug in unity-greeter where some of the other sessions aren't clickable, is that your problem? or does it not load the correct session after you log in?
<trism> keithclark: the workaround for the moment for the first issue is using tab instead of the mouse
<keithclark> Some are not clickable, others are
<keithclark> Even if it is clickable, it still boots Unity
<penguin42> the unclickable is bug 1052453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1052453 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Cannot click other sessions in unity-greeter" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052453
<keithclark> Right, but I can click on some
<penguin42> keithclark: There's a suggestion in the comments that if you use tab to select the right option and then space it might work?
<keithclark> I shall give that a shot!
<trism> keithclark: take a look at /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log to see what xsession file it is trying when you load the session
<keithclark> Boy the other annoying thing slowing me down here is the Unity Lens issue.  There is no menu even to select programs.  I'm back to command line!
<jbicha> keithclark: did you try Super+A (or Windows key+A) ?
<keithclark> jbicha, yes.  I get the search screen coming up and can search for document.  I just cannot search for applications.  Nothing ever shows up.  There is of course no menu system any more so it is just not usable unless I remember what the program is called.
<keithclark> I really wish they would just go back to the old way of doing things.  Add a fancy bar on the left sure, I don't care but at least leave the old menu system accessible.
<keithclark> Bug report submitted
<bjsnider> keithclark, you can search applications from overview in gnome-shell, sir
<keithclark> bjsnider, thanks.  I managed to get xubuntu to start and that's what I'm running at the moment.  Refreshing!
<bjsnider> yes. yes it is
<keithclark> Unity was just driving me nuts!
<bjsnider> it was doing its job
<bjsnider> j/k
<keithclark> Well I think I'll give Xubuntu a shot for awhile.  I also like Lubuntu quite a bit too.
<Flumpy> Does anyone else have problems with Gmail accounts on Evolution? It refuses to acknowledge mine.
<bjsnider> i don't know if i just noticed this, and it's always been like this, but if music files have pictures in the tags, nautilus will display the that image instead of the standard music icon for that file
<Daekdroom> Yes, it's been like that for quite awhile.
<Daekdroom> (i.e. as long as I can remember)
<rymate1234> Hey
<rymate1234> I have a slight problem
<rymate1234> I just upgraded to 12.10
<rymate1234> Now my DNS isn't working D:
<rymate1234> 2
<rymate1234> How do I fix it?
<SwedeMike> does "dig +short A google.com @localhost" return anything useful?
<rymate1234> Trying it now
<rymate1234> Connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<rymate1234> :(
<SwedeMike> what about "dig +short A google.com @8.8.8.8"  ?
<rymate1234> Crap load of IPs
<SwedeMike> and "grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf" ?
<rymate1234> Wait brb
<rymate_1234> used that dig tool to find the freenode IP address :>
<rymate_1234> grep: /etc/resolv.conf*: No such file or directory
<rymate_1234> grep: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<rymate1234> :(
<SwedeMike> I'm a bit surprised that the @localhost timed out and didn't give connection refused or an answer.
<rymate1234> oh?
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> I can ping localhost
 * rymate1234 wants his dns back :(
<SwedeMike> so what you could do for temporary measure is to configure 8.8.8.8 as static dns in connection manager, that might work until you figure out what the real problem is. That should hopefully put that in /etc/resolv.conf
<SwedeMike> 8.8.8.8 is google dns
<rymate1234> The thing is
<rymate1234> that's the first thing I did
<SwedeMike> ok, so as a very temporary measure, you could "echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf", but that might be overwritten next time you connect somewhere.
<rymate1234> I assume this isn't normal
<rymate1234> > sudo echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf
<rymate1234> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<SwedeMike> you need to sudo -i first
<rymate1234> oh
<rymate1234> IT LIIIIIVES
<SwedeMike> but this is definitely just patching the wound by putting some bandaid on it, you didn't actually solve the problem.
<rymate1234> yay
<SwedeMike> but unfortunately I have no idea what the real problem is.
<SwedeMike> at least on my ubuntu 12.04 system, /etc/resolv.conf points to 127.0.0.1 and then there is a local resolver running . Hm, you could try "netstat -anp | grep :53" and see if anything is listening to port 53
<SwedeMike> for me that says "udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*                           13040/dnsmasq
<rymate1234> http://pastebin.com/4VtEUran
<wilee-nilee> SwedeMike, Please use a paste bin
<SwedeMike> oki, so you actually have dnsmasq running there.
<SwedeMike> wilee-nilee: for pasting one line? are you serious?
<rymate1234> lol
<SwedeMike> rymate1234: so the way it usually works is that dnsmasq listens to port 53 on 127.0.0.1, /etc/resolv.conf points "nameserver 127.0.0.1", so the system uses dnsmasq to resolve Internet addresses. Now it seems dnsmasq either isn't getting your questions, or it's unable to properly communicate onto the internet.
<SwedeMike> next thing I would do would be to tcpdump/wireshark lo and the Internet facing network interface.
<SwedeMike> to see what's going on there, but that involves knowing a bit more about packet dumps
<rymate1234> wait wat
<rymate1234> dig +short A ubuntu.com @127.0.1.1
<rymate1234> 91.189.94.156
<rymate1234> that works o.o
<SwedeMike> but google.com doesn't ?
<rymate1234> google.com works too
<rymate1234> when I use 127.0.1.1
<SwedeMike> but not 127.0.0.1 ?
<rymate1234> Nope
<SwedeMike> oh, now I see, 127.0.1.1 is what you have in the pastebin, I missed that.
<rymate1234> so wat do
<rymate1234> where is the dnsmasq conf
<rymate1234> so I can change it to the right IP address
<SwedeMike> mine says "/usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-resolv --keep-in-foreground --no-hosts --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/var/run/sendsigs.omit.d/network-manager.dnsmasq.pid --listen-address=127.0.0.1 --conf-file=/var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf --cache-size=0 --proxy-dnssec" so I guess it's all in the command line, so look in the init script that starts dnsmasq
<rymate1234> where would that be lol
 * rymate1234 uses google-fu
<SwedeMike> in :/etc/network/if-up.d/000resolvconf it seems to run something called "/sbin/resolvconf -a "${IFACE}.${ADDRFAM}", you can check if it's the same on your system.
<rymate1234> nope :(
<rymate1234> would reinstalling dnsmasq do anything?
<SwedeMike> rymate1234: can't see how it would make things worse anyway
<rymate1234> lol
<rymate1234> hmm
<rymate1234> lemme try reboot
<rymate1234> brb
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> not entirely sure whether I fixed the problem
<rymate1234> I have dns
<rymate1234> ^_^
<anant> I compiled unity from src by following instructions at http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/. On starting it though (unity --replace &), it crashed.
<anant> I'm running Q Beta 2
<anant> This is the stack trace http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251142/
<rymate1234> I get this error when trying to launch FTL I get this error when trying to launch FTL
<rymate1234> meh
<rymate1234> I get this error when trying to launch FTL http://pastebin.com/mpt3ptaH
<rymate1234> wat do
<Notimik> anyone here having problems with selecting kubuntu at login (lightdm) ?
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> :<
<gnomefreak> hi
<rymate1234> I have issues with graphics
<bazhang> on MINT?
<rymate1234> specifically with FTL on ubuntu 12.10
<rymate1234> libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
<rymate1234> :(
<gnomefreak> nvidia?
<rymate1234> nah
<bazhang> r600 is the card?
<rymate1234> ati
<rymate1234> bazhang, afaik its the driver
<bazhang> thats a pretty old card then
<gnomefreak> my ati works fine here
<rymate1234> lemme get the error
<rymate1234> http://pastebin.com/W0UYv2TH
<bazhang> does ati even provide support for that card any longer?
<rymate1234> well
<bazhang> this is using radeon or fglrx
<rymate1234> I have a mobility radeon 4250
<rymate1234> with radeon driver
<rymate1234> http://pastebin.com/hjDjg2m9 - not entirely sure how helpful that is, but there's my glxinfo
<gnomefreak> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)  <<<saying that the drivers are too old or just not supported(for lack of a better word)
<bazhang> a fresh install of 12.10, you tried to convert MINT to 12.10
<bazhang> +or
<rymate1234> well
<rymate1234> I converted Mint to 12.04
<rymate1234> then upgraded 12.04 to 12.10
<bazhang> thats likely the problem
<bazhang> got a separate home partition?
<rymate1234> yes lol
<bazhang> don't bother with 'converting'
<gnomefreak> why not just install 12.04/12.19 instead of converting mint to 12.04
<rymate1234> laziness
<bazhang> and a broken system
<gnomefreak> 12.10 even
 * gnomefreak does things the easy way
<bazhang> that system will never be reliable
<rymate1234> yay :<
<bazhang>  a fresh install is very fast
<bazhang> I plan to do that, and I have not used MINT since 1.0
 * rymate1234 doesn't want to reinstall :(
<bazhang> then plan on instability and lots of troubleshooting/fixing
<rymate1234> meh
<bazhang> have fun
<rymate1234> I'd rather reinstall tbh
<bazhang> the only way to be sure
<ASA> hi@all
<gnomefreak> damn bot
<gnomefreak> hi
<rymate1234> right
<rymate1234> got a USB stick
<notimik> anyone runnung the kubuntu flavour of 12.10 here?
<notimik> running
<gnomefreak> notimik: its better to just ask your question
<notimik> mkay, cant select plsama workplace from lightdm
<notimik> plasma
<rymate1234> guys
<rymate1234> when 12.10 is fully released
<rymate1234> will I need to reinstall?
<gnomefreak> no
<bazhang> no
<notimik> can select std ubuntu and xubuntu without problem
<bazhang> !final | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<rymate1234> kthx
<gnomefreak> that is kiund of long
<gnomefreak> kind
<rymate1234> right
<rymate1234> I got the iso
<rymate1234> why is the startup disk creator not recognising it :(
<rymate1234> and why is the iso only 270mb
<rymate1234> XD
<bazhang> it's not
<rymate1234> ik
<rymate1234> the download must've derped
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> small question
<rymate1234> once I got ubuntu on my memory stick
<rymate1234> can I still use the memory stick for mormal files?
<bazhang> the installer usb stick?
<rymate1234> ye
<bazhang> if you partition it beforehand and choose that section of it to use for the installer, I suppose so, otherwise no
<rymate1234> ok
<rymate1234> brb installing ubuntu
<bazhang> what size usb stick
<rymate1234> 2GB
 * rymate1234 goes
<rymate1234> didn't work :9
<rymate1234> :(
<bazhang> what did you do exactly
<bazhang> saying 'didn't work' is too vague
<rymate1234> used the startup disk creator
<rymate1234> tried to boot to usb
<rymate1234> computer dropped my into standard grub
<bazhang> well, no surprise
<bazhang> 'burning' iso to usb stick takes more than 2 minutes
<rymate1234> lol
<bazhang> and it sometimes needs more than a single try
<bazhang> there are other apps to do that as well, such as unetbootin
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> On the live usb :o
<rymate1234> holy crap
<rymate1234> this is nippy for a live usb]
<rymate1234> I wish to do something else installer
<rymate1234> hey all
<rymate1234> well
<rymate1234> I'm kinda pissed now
<rymate1234> brand new installation of ubuntu
<rymate1234> I STILL HAVE THIS ERROR http://pastebin.com/Mj024EVm
<rymate1234> ;<
<rymate1234> :<
<bazhang> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<rymate1234> I think I found a small bug in lightdm
<diverdude> aah oct 18th
<diverdude> will QQ ship with php 5.4?
<rymate1234> I cannot select gnome shell at login
<rymate1234> Ok
<yofel_> diverdude: yes
<diverdude> yofel: thx
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hey
<sebas_> howto disable Amazon search results??
<bazhang> !adlens | sebas_
<ubottu> sebas_: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<sebas_> bazhang: thanx!!!
<CaptainKnots> In the 12.10 installer, if I want to install beside windows, it doesn't give me the option to automatically setup lvm and encryption. Is there any way I can change that?
<CaptainKnots> Or do I have to set it up manually?
<CaptainKnots> It seems the only option right in front of me to do it automagically is if I tell the installer to replace windows, which doesn't make sense because I'm installing to a different physical drive
<bazhang> CaptainKnots, the alternate installer has that if I recall correctly
<CaptainKnots> bazhang: I thought they ditched the alternate installer for 12.10
<penguin42> bazhang: I think 12.10 gained encryption as part of the main installer didn't it?
<CaptainKnots> yeah it did
<bazhang> penguin42, is that right? my apologies then
<bazhang> going to get it shortly
<CaptainKnots> the thing is, as soon as I tell it not to replace windows, it greys out the checkboxes for encryption and lvm
<CaptainKnots> I guess I shall do it all manually
<CaptainKnots> *le sigh*
<anant> I compiled unity from src by following instructions at http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/. On starting it though (unity --replace &), it crashed. This is the stack trace http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251142/
<anant> I'm running Q Beta 2
<ovrflw0x> where can i get WUBI.exe for "ubuntu+1"?
<popey> ovrflw0x, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/current/ ?
<popey> oh, no binary
<ovrflw0x> ?
<ovrflw0x> yo pop the popey and say poppy where's the wubi?
<popey> wat?
<ovrflw0x> where's wubi for 12.10?
<popey> i dont know, i can't find it
<ovrflw0x> i've heard they decided to boot wubi. so no mo wubi?
<popey> i don't know
<ovrflw0x> man you don't know a lot pop the popity pop pop poppy
<ovrflw0x> l8r
<bjsnider> i just can't wait until he comes back
<BluesKaj> I'll bet
<rymate1234> well
<rymate1234> 12.10 seems stable so far
<WarOfTheNerd> Wubi sucks
<WarOfTheNerd> it should be LTS-only IMHO
<rymate1234> It shouldn't exist full stop
<rymate1234> I find wubi to me slower than a proper installation
<rymate1234> and it isn't that hard to dual boot
<StFS> Hi. Does anybody know how I can install the Helvetica font in ubuntu 12.10?
<bjsnider> StFS, i believe there's a package called msttcorefonts
<StFS> well.. no, it's now called ttf-mscore-installer or something... but aside from that, Helvetica is not in that one anymore
<bjsnider> oh well
<bjsnider> end of the world
<StFS> :-)
<StFS> well, I'm trying to compile a PDF from latex and a bunch of pictures in it depend on Helvetica :-/ so I kinda need it
<trism> StFS: texlive-fonts-recommended maybe?
<StFS> trism: nope... already installed that and helvetica is not part of it
<Milos_SD> Hello... what happend to "Show Desktop icon" in Unity launcher?
<penguin42> StFS: My guess is there is a 'helvetica equivalent' that just needs an alias
<Maulwurf> hello everyone. I had (still have) massive problems with unity 3d and a multi monitor setup (nvidia drivers) with 12.04 and still haven't gotten it to run correctly as xinerama seems to have a problem with unity 3d. Does anyone know if you can have a mulit monitor unity 3d working with nvidia drivers in 12.10?
<actionParsnip> Not used multimonitor myself, i've one screen for 4 systems.
<Maulwurf> me too - since yesterday. And i just can't get it to work right in 12.04
<Maulwurf> it does sort of, but then unity just goes in 2d mode. i have a geforce gtx 560 btw built in
<Maulwurf> windows handles everything correctly (as usually) - but with windows 8 adound the corner and I now want to switch to ubuntu completey :D
<actionParsnip> Maulwurf: do you have the 304 nvidia driver?
<actionParsnip> what windows does is of near zero  value, its a completely different OS with completely different support
<actionParsnip> Maulwurf: there is a PPA for the driver: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<TJ-> Maulwurf: With 12.04 and 12.10, no problems with multi-monitors using nvidia and twinview, or nouvaeu
<bjsnider> x-updates doesn't have the latest quantal driver
<bjsnider> and i would know since i'm the one who puts them in there
<actionParsnip> yeah its only up to precise. my bad
<popey> Maulwurf, i have multi-monitor nvidia setup here
<actionParsnip> bjsnider: any chance of putting the nvidia driver in for Quantal too :)
<bjsnider> the reason they aren't is that the driver is usually uploaded to +1 without hesitation
<bjsnider> and therefore doesn't need to be in a ppa
<popey> there is a newer one in the x swat ppa
<bjsnider> it is in xorg-edgers
<bjsnider> but i wouldn't recommend using xorg-edgers unless you're testing
<popey> well indeed
<popey> 304.51 has issues too
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1058394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058394 in unity (Ubuntu) "nvidia 304.51 breaks edge resistence and launcher reveal" [Undecided,New]
<actionParsnip> helps for newer chips surely. 295 was out a good while ago now. Wouldn't the newer driver work better on later hardware
<Maulwurf> wow thanks
<Maulwurf> I just looked here again and you helped me so much
<bjrohan> I could use some help with my desktop upgrade to Beta 2. My login screen works great, Once I log in I get a myriad error messages, I get a blank desktop (with wallpaper, no icons), no launcher, and nothing happens when I press Alt F1, Alt F2, or right mouse click.
<bjrohan> When I click to report an error message, Chrome comes up (installed in 12.04) with the page, to report error, I can also browse to websites.
<bjrohan> Maulwurf Have you paid anyone on here for help?
<Maulwurf> seems like I won't get my monitor setup working in 12.10 either....
<Maulwurf> at least - if I want 3d to work
<bjrohan> I hear you
<Milos_SD> what happend to "Blur windows plugin" in compiz?
<bjrohan> at least in Beta
<Milos_SD> I can't see it in ccsm in ubuntu 12.10, and I have everything installed
<Maulwurf> @bjrohan - I'm also astonished. In #ubuntu and #ubuntu-de I waited for ages and nobody could help me
<bjrohan> If I go to #ubuntu, I get referred to here. This room requires more patience
<popey> #ubutnu is for 12.04 and below, this channel is for 12.10
<actionParsnip> bjrohan: if you are using Quantal then you are supported here til release day
<popey> -typo
<bjrohan> Thanks actionParsnip
<rymate1234> Hey
<rymate1234> I have a problem http://pastebin.com/vBzXkBG5
<rymate1234> Running a new installation of 12.10
<bjrohan> Any suggestions on my issue with my video actionParsnip? somewhere to start? This is on a non-issue machine for me to learn on :-)
<actionParsnip> bjrohan: does it affect all DEs?
<bjrohan> I only have the stock Ubuntu on this machine
<actionParsnip> bjrohan: install xfce4 and try the XFCE session
<bjrohan> Kept it stock for ease of troubleshooting. What other one should I try to install AND, how do I get to a command line to install?
<bjrohan> Any quick command line to install that one?
<rymate1234> t
<BluesKaj> popey, your post about the 3.04.51 nvidia driver was proven this morning with an issue a user had that stumped me , then i realized it was reported already , but the user left
<rymate1234> ummm
<rymate1234> afaik sudo apt-get install xfce4
<rymate1234> bjrohan, and to get to a command line press ctrl+alt+f1
<actionParsnip> bjrohan: I'd see if it affects all desktops, xfce doesn't need 3D effects either
<bjrohan> well, the ctrl alt f1 worked
<bjrohan> first shortcut to work for me
<bjrohan> xfce4 works in 12.10?
<bjrohan> or with rather
<rymate1234> sure
<rymate1234> should do
<actionParsnip> bjrohan: it doesn't use compiz etc, runs using fewer resources
<bjrohan> Thank you all for your support and help. I am new and looking to really learn a LOT more about Linux and Ubuntu
<actionParsnip> bjrohan: every day is a school day
<bjrohan> Nice
<bjrohan> If I may press my luck. I am having issues with GIMP on my regular machine and the fonts. It was suggested this issue is resolved in 12.10 because it comes with the latest GIMP in the standard REPO.
<bjrohan> I would like to upgrade my production machine for this reason, however when I do it says I have broken packages
<bjrohan> From what I gather they are not broken, just non-standard ubuntu packages installed. How do I tell which these are and remove them?
<bjrohan> Or should I really just wait till full version is out?
<actionParsnip> bjrohan: are there bugs reported?
<bjrohan> OK I logged into xfce4, I used the dafault panel vs empty one, and a system problem popped up
<actionParsnip> bjrohan: ok now you can get full updates, may help
<bjrohan> I can see icons etc. Thanks! When I look at the problem details it shows Compiz
<bjrohan> What do you recommend I do in xfce to remedy standard desktop issue
<bjrohan> if anything
<bjrohan> How do I remove all non-standard packages from my system?
<actionParsnip> bjrohan: you'll need to look on packages.ubuntu.com to see what the ubuntu-desktop package installs, then remove the rest
<bjrohan> Gotcha. If I wait until the official release of 12.10, it should upgrade, even with non-standard packages installed?
<IdleOne> bjrohan: what do you mean by non-standard?
<bjrohan> When I try to upgrade now, from what I can tell it won't because it has "broken packages" in further reading it is because I have non-standard packages installed
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get -f install
<bjrohan> when the official release comes out, I should be able to upgrade my production machine to 12.10 without this error?
<IdleOne> that will try to fix the broken packages
<bjrohan> I tried, it does no good
<IdleOne> pastebin the exact errors you are getting
<bjrohan> When I just did the apt-get -f install, it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<popey> bjrohan, also, you may be missing something... if it's ubuntu desktop then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" to make sure you have the desktop task
<bjrohan> WHen I run this, what do I paste?
<popey> the whole output
<popey> to paste.ubuntu.com
<bjrohan> when I run dist-upgrade the whole text to pastebin
<bjrohan> :-)
<bjrohan> will do
<bjrohan> ahh, with the dist-upgrade it upgraded ubuntu-tweak
<IdleOne> if there are no errors, you should be good now.
<popey> just be careful during development sometimes when you dist-upgrade, its possible for stuff to get removed
<popey> critical stuff like unity :S
<IdleOne> unity is hardly critical :P
<popey> funny man
<rymate1234> ummm
<popey> sadly it's critical if you're on 12.10 with the default setup - no unity 2d
<rymate1234> not really
<rymate1234> you can just get to a tty
<rymate1234> and run "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<rymate1234> ;)
<popey> trololololol
<JHOSMAN> Hello for all
<JHOSMAN> I have Ubuntu Quantal problem but still do not know if you report it as bug.
<bjrohan> I am going to do a backup first. Seems prudent :-)
<jtaylor> JHOSMAN: its generally better to just state your problem
<jtaylor> if someone knows an answer you'll get it
<JHOSMAN> jtaylor I know, I'm tester for many versions, but since one day they released an update on      Windows Title       Application Menu   disappeared
<JHOSMAN> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10228/whats-the-right-terminology-for-unitys-ui-elements/62842#62842
<bjrohan> How would one go about backing up thier Ubuntu partition in order to do a clean install? Just backup your home directory?
<bjsnider> do something like a cp -a /home
<bjsnider> make sure you're also including hidden files
<bjrohan> gotcha
<JHOSMAN> any idea to my problem?
<actionParsnip> JHOSMAN: if you make a new ubuntu user, is it the same
<JHOSMAN> actionParsnip I already did before, so I'm here, I have updated to today Quantal and no solution, ubuntu-desktop installed and unity
<actionParsnip> JHOSMAN: if you run ccsm, is the window decorator box ticked?
<JHOSMAN> actionParsnip Yes! are check!
<JHOSMAN> i go to upload a ScreenShot! =)
<actionParsnip> JHOSMAN: no need
<actionParsnip> JHOSMAN: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<JHOSMAN> No, default Drivers of Ubuntu
<actionParsnip> JHOSMAN: what video chip do you use?
<JHOSMAN> As I indicated, everything worked fine one day and disappeared upgraded menu items, if such change to LXDE menus appear if all applications
<bjsnider> if it were me, i'd be a jerk and tell him it's a new feature of unity
<JHOSMAN> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<JHOSMAN> In Unity the menu of all applications disapear!
<actionParsnip> JHOSMAN: could try:  unity --reset
<JHOSMAN> actionParsnip ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<actionParsnip> oh man
<actionParsnip> it's in the man page....
<JHOSMAN>        --reset               This option allows the user to reset profile parameters in compiz and restart the Unity shell with default settings.
<actionParsnip> exactly
<popey> I'll get that fixed
<actionParsnip> popey: thanks, was just about to report a bug etc
<popey> don't worry
<popey> we're doing a unity release this week, I'll get it in that
<JHOSMAN> =( --reset not run!
<bjrohan> When looking to try the new Beta 2 on a machine running 12.04, do you recommend just downloading the Desktop CD to a thumb drive and trying it that way, ,if all goes well then install from that thumb drive?
<popey> be nice to test the upgrade and make sure that works :)
<popey> people keep telling people upgrades are broken, so people don't test them, so we don't know how they're broken, so they stay broken
<popey> constant downward spiral of fail
<popey> file bugs if the upgrade breaks :D
<JHOSMAN> popey What is the primary server for updates, USA?
<actionParsnip> oh I always do, even for small fr
<popey> JHOSMAN, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors tells you which mirrors are up to date
<popey> archive.ubuntu.com should always be
<JHOSMAN> popey Thanks!
<JHOSMAN> actionPasnip The menus that I need, not an application? in repositories that menu referred to, that I could not restart the Unity
<actionParsnip> JHOSMAN: so is it the bar in the top panel that shows the app menus which is missing, or is it the top bar on each app window which you are missing?
<JHOSMAN> actionParsnip see http://i.imgur.com/MOeIJ.png
<popey> ccsm doesnt have a menu
<popey> can you try again with something like gedit, which does?
<JHOSMAN> All aplications affected!
<JHOSMAN> http://i.imgur.com/i2dT7.png
<popey> ooh! whats that console chat app you have open? :)
<JHOSMAN> popey https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/finch/
<popey> thats awesome, thanks JHOSMAN
<popey> sorry, i dont know where your menus went
<actionParsnip> JHOSMAN: sudo apt-get --reinstall install appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt indicator-appmenu
<JHOSMAN> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho El paquete indicado a continuación se instaló de forma automática y ya no es necesarios.   python-support Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it. 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 4 reinstalados, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados. Se necesita descargar 29,7 kB/121 kB de archivos. Se utilizarán 0 B de espacio de d
<JHOSMAN> Se necesita descargar 29,7 kB/121 kB de archivos. Se utilizarán 0 B de espacio de disco adicional después de esta operación. Des:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main appmenu-qt amd64 0.2.6-1ubuntu1 [29,7 kB]
<actionParsnip> popey: i guess you use terminal a tonne
<JHOSMAN> Amm
<JHOSMAN> i go to restart sesion!
<popey> actionParsnip, not as much as you'd think
<popey> i mostly use a pretty stock ubuntu install, have to really to test stuff
<actionParsnip> popey: there is twidge as a twitter client (if you use twitter) :)
<popey> i do!
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> go back
<JHOSMAN> please wait!
<popey> I have a VT105 I bought on ebay, I want to put it on my desk
<popey> and have all console life on it ;)
<actionParsnip> twidge is pretty sweet, I get it from the debian repos then remove them
<popey> also, how awesome is it that JHOSMAN just gave me a link to apps.ubuntu.com and now it's installing in software center
<popey> love that
<JHOSMAN_> The problem persists, the menu did not return.
<actionParsnip> popey: very cool
<JHOSMAN_> :'(
<JHOSMAN_> I can do?
<JHOSMAN_> report in Launchpad?
<jose_CO> como podre correr ubuntu 12.10 si no tengo aceleracion grafica
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-23
<snadge> can someone give a brother a hand with this ctrl-alt-t shortcut problem with current metacity?
<snadge> i really dont want to have to reinstall raring ;)
<UnHolyTerror> What is CTRL-ALT-T?
<snadge> open terminal
<snadge> seems to be working ok in unity
<snadge> but it stopped working for gnome fallback (metacity) a week or two ago
<snadge> i guess being able to track down the specific update that broke it would be a start
<snadge> bingo.. its a kernel issue
<snadge> https://lists.launchpad.net/kernel-packages/msg10816.html
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<genii> After latest update an hour ago, getting crashes from pinentry-qt4
<genii> Unfortunately, additionally, "The problem cannot be reported: The problem happened with /usr/share/apport/apport-kde which changed since the crash occurred"
<yofel> genii: hm, does removing ibus-qt4 help?
<genii> yofel: Let me try and a restart, I'll report back shortly
<genii> yofel: Well, no crash alerts this time at least.
<yofel> possibly bug 1217110 then - though that shouldn't have only started now then...
<ubottu> bug 1217110 in pinentry (Ubuntu) "pinentry-qt4 crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::indexOf()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217110
<genii> yofel: I do updates twice a day... in the morning when lightdm is up I go to console and run them with &&shutdown -r now , at night I logout to lightdm again and run them with && shutdown -h now
<genii> yofel: I was getting some other crash last few days but not associated with any package
<k1l> since some days zeitgeist-fts is eating all ram after a dash-search
<k1l> needs to be killed everytime.
<ice9> Is Ubuntu 13.10 beta 1 still very buggy?
<FernandoMiguel> nope
<k1l> depends on your setup and usecase. when you dont activate -proposed (which is for automatic testing only) it should be quite good
<ice9> will the amd64 desktop iso work on Mac?
<ice9> ?
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-24
<johnjohn101> 3 weeks 3 days. i can't wait
<snadge> for what?
<johnjohn101> release of 13.10 and hopefully ubuntu on my nexus 7
<snadge> oh im already running 13.10
<snadge> but you mean.. from a getting excited perspective that its actually released? :p
<snadge> theres at least one bug that needs to be fixed
<johnjohn101> bug for which? desktop or tablet?
<snadge> desktop
<snadge> its not a show stopper because nobody uses gnome fallback (no effects)
<snadge> clearly ;)
<johnjohn101> i didn't even know that existed, lol.  I am using it on a vmware machine at work and it's pretty good.
<SuperLag> Is there any known issue that would cause $LAUNCHER_ICON to not retain its position?
<snadge> so where do i start looking for this ctrl-alt-t gnome fallback session bug ?
<snadge> figuring out which change broke it is half the fun
<Smedles> hi all - annoying change in recent days to Unity - clicking the icon of an already running app, makes that app active, but does not change the virtual desktop like it used to
<Smedles> any way to change this behaviour?
<Smedles> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1229540 describes my issue
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1229540 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] Clicking launcher icon does not switch to application with multiple workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<boneslash> Hi guys is here anybody to help me with some delicius problem? :))
<boneslash> *delicious
<Dark_light> How are scopes in 13.10? last time I checked there was no way to disable them selectively, I liked some but don't care/want amazon ads when I'm searching for something
<boneslash> It was bad idea to install Ubuntu 13.10 still errors :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<boneslash> HOYAAHAAHAHAHA MAN
<BluesKaj> boneslash, ??
<boneslash> wassup man I am just saying hallo in an original way :D
<BluesKaj> well, that's original alright , boneslash :)
<boneslash> Hey man are you on of the "helpers" or one of the "askers" do you know what I mean? :)
<boneslash> *one
<boneslash> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> boneslash, got a question , just ask ,if we can help we will
<boneslash> alright Is there any possibility of installing other programs similar to Wine?
<boneslash> I have pretty big lags in every game, It is pretty annyoing I tried to connect myself to other wifi sites but It didnt help me :(
<boneslash> I mean in multiplayer of course
<BluesKaj> steam games ?
<boneslash> well not really :D
<boneslash> Zdaemon - for running Doom 1, Doom2, hexen, Heretic etc..
<boneslash> oh and I had also this problem in Ubuntu 13.04 so I tried to upgrade it to 13.10 but It doesnt help :(
<BluesKaj> dunno much about games , boneslash , doubr running them in Windoiwsw VB environment would make them much faster
<BluesKaj> doubt
<boneslash> Ok thanks for help I hope It will help me
<BluesKaj> what will help you ?  I don't think virtuals will help
<boneslash> I'll see
<boneslash> oh and I didnt say the whole story I am running it on Acer Aspire one - Netbook
<BluesKaj> which ubuntu are you running ?
<boneslash> but I dont use Unity - using Xfce :)
<boneslash> 13.10
<BluesKaj> ok
<boneslash> there are everyday updates for it
<boneslash> beta version of course
<BluesKaj> right
<boneslash> I had OS windows on this netbook
<boneslash> but now Ubuntu I am newbie - trying new OS :)
<BluesKaj> boneslash, being a new user it's usually best to run a stable OS like 13.04
<boneslash> no problem I was experimentator always :D
<boneslash> same with my mobile phone - but that is out of the topic :D
<SuperLag> Nice. I didn't know about the Ctrl-Alt-t thing.
<taneli> after dist-upgrade and reboot, i get only grub prompt
<taneli> giving linux /vmlinuz and initrd /initrd.img it dies of kernel panic
<taneli> unable to mount root fs
<taneli> is this to be expected?
<taneli> upgraded pretty much every day, rebooted every couple of weeks or so
<taneli> was xfs support dropped?
<taneli> xfs seems to be there in /lib/modules ... but it only tries ext3 ext4 vfat fuseblk
<taneli> do i have to provide some new init= parameter to make it boot?
<taneli> aha, had to provide root=/dev/sda1, now i get also "VFS: Cannot open root deice "sda1" or unknown-block(0,0): error -6"
<taneli> any ideas what that might be?
<MoPac> Hi all. I'm getting a "could not calculate upgrade" error when trying to upgrade in place, and I'm wondering if there is a common reason for that and/or a way to access details of the error
<BluesKaj> MoPac:  what command are you using ?
<MoPac> update-manager -d
<MoPac> Sorry, BluesKaj: update-manager -d , following the gui
<BluesKaj> MoPac:  so you're upgrading to 13.10 ?
<MoPac> BluesKaj: Right
<BluesKaj> what about sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> MoPac: ^
<MoPac> BluesKaj: I could try that; is there any practical difference in what that does?
<BluesKaj> no gui , unles you have a setting that prevents release upgrades
<MoPac> BluesKaj: Don't mind a lack of GUI; just want to make sure that doing it that way isn't me working around something that I shouldn't work around because update-manager has seen that something is going to break
<BluesKaj> MoPac: the package managers and apt all use the dpkg system to install /upgrade , if there's a problem dpkg will detect it
<MoPac> awesome; thanks
<johnjohn101> i know of no setting that prevents the update of releases, is there one?
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101:   just the LTS only upgrade
<BluesKaj> only one that comes to mind , but I don't know for sure
<johnjohn101> it's ok.  just curious.
<johnjohn101> hard to believe it's almost october and we're 3 weeks away. will 13.10 only have nine months of support?
<MoPac> BluesKaj: Bah, do-release-upgrade also couldn't calculate but didn't give more details. Is there a way to run it verbose?
<BluesKaj> ok, make sure you've updated, upgraded and distupgraded before trying to release upgrade , MoPac
<MoPac> so it's safe to do dist-upgrade before release-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> it also removes unecessary packages and dependenies etc
<BluesKaj> MoPac:  also run autoremove and autoclean
<BluesKaj> I have to reboot , testing beta 2 atm
<ubuntu76> has anyone came across a glitch on 13.10 beta 1 when renaming a file it blanks out
<ubuntu76> i was trying to report it but there is no option
<TJ-> what blanks out? a GUI application's window ?
<MoPac> BluesKaj: Sorry to keep bothering. Got the same result - unable to calculate - after all the preparatory steps
<MoPac> BluesKaj: is there a way to get a verbose log for do-release-upgrade -d?
<BluesKaj> look in /var/log/syslog
<BluesKaj> did you reboot after running those clean commands etc , MoPac
<MoPac> BluesKaj: I didn't although there wasn't really much for them to do
<MoPac> I'll give that a try
<BluesKaj> nop have tyou checked your partitions with gparted ?
<BluesKaj> err MoPac^
<ubuntu76> @Tj sorry i was called away the renaming of a folder the name just dissapears until you hit enter and you can't see what your typing
<ubuntu76> also will we be able to upgrade to final beta when it comes out or do we have to do a clean install
<BluesKaj> ubuntu76:  yes and no , but a clean install with data backup is always best
<Anonynimity> I am running ubuntu 13.10. I have some lag issues with gaming.
<Anonynimity> could anyone help me diagnose this?
<MoPac> BluesKaj: unfortunately, still no joy on release upgrade after reboot. No obvious hints in the syslog - would it help to do a pastebin of the apt log?
<BluesKaj> MoPac:  have you checked you partitions , there could be something there that will give us a hint
<BluesKaj> your partitions
<MoPac> what information about them should I check?
<BluesKaj> make sure they show a definite size for one
<TJ-> MoPac: Have you looked at the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ ?
<MoPac> Yes; the apt.log in there shows a number of breaks and fixes, and the main log shows various debug entries and then failure/abort
<MoPac> 2013-09-24 12:40:53,219 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<MoPac> the last thing in the apt.log is Broken gnome-control-center:amd64 Depends on libcheese-gtk23 [ amd64 ] < 3.6.2-0ubuntu3 -> 3.8.3-0ubuntu1 > ( libs ) (>= 3.4.0)
<MoPac>   Considering libcheese-gtk23:amd64 50 as a solution to gnome-control-center:amd64 32
<MoPac>   Holding Back gnome-control-center:amd64 rather than change libcheese-gtk23:amd64
<MoPac> (sorry for the bad paste)
<TJ-> MoPac: has the /etc/apt/sources.list already been edited by do-release-upgrade to refer to saucy, not raring? If not, will "apt-get -f install" fix it? It sounds like the kind of problem you get when you've used a PPA package at some point and then removed mention of the PPA from the sources lists
<MoPac> TJ-: it's all showing raring at the moment
<MoPac> TJ-: apt-get install -f finds nothing to do
<TJ-> MoPac: No, it wouldn't. Let me check on a 13.10 install here
<MoPac> TJ-: thanks
<FernandoMiguel> I'm having a weird keyboard issue
<TJ-> OK, I believe I have an explanation for you. You probably need to check for, and if not found, file a bug.
<FernandoMiguel> it's missing @ and ] from many apps
<FernandoMiguel> it doesn't detect alt+gr
<TJ-> MoPac: The version of libcheese-gtk23 in raring is 3.6.2-0ubuntu3, in saucy it is 3.8.3-0ubuntu1. gnome-control-center says it needs libcheese-gtk23 > 3.4.0 ... so the raring package satisfies the version.
<TJ-> MoPac: Not sure if the solution is in gnome-control-center's Depends versioning or in ensuring libcheese-gtk23 is updated prior to gnome-control-center
<TJ-> MoPac: But, you could try specifically "sudo apt-get install libcheese-gtk23" first, to get you out this bind.
<MoPac> TJ-: libcheese actually shows up a number of times regarding breaks in the debug section of the apt.log http://pastebin.com/aTNjstTV
<MoPac> Broken libcheese-gtk23:amd64 Depends on libclutter-1.0-0 [ amd64 ] < 1.12.2-0ubuntu3.1 -> 1.14.4-3 > ( libs ) (>= 1.13.0)
<MoPac>   Considering libclutter-1.0-0:amd64 50 as a solution to libcheese-gtk23:amd64 20
<MoPac>   Removing libcheese-gtk23:amd64 rather than change libclutter-1.0-0:amd64
<TJ-> MoPac: too many breaks on many packages there
<MoPac> TJ-: could there be a common source for the problems?
<TJ-> MoPac: I suspect you need to return /etc/apt/sources.list to its Raring state: "sudo sed -i 's/saucy/raring/g' /etc/apt/sources.list" then "sudo apt-get update" which should return to a 'good' Raring state, then try again
<MoPac> TJ-: My sources.list doesn't have any saucy in it, though
<TJ-> MoPac: Hmmm, have you previously changed it then? because do-release-upgrade performs by, in part, changing the release codename to the dev release to figure out the upgraded packages. Which is where those log messages originated
<MoPac> TJ-: when it aborts, it reverts to the original state, which I assume includes rewriting the sources.list?
<TJ-> MoPac... hmmm, never seen it do that for me when upgrades have barfed!
<MoPac> TJ-: Well, it's either very broken (not changing the codename in the first place), or it's working very well (changing and then reverting back)
<MoPac> I guess I could manually s/raring/saucy ... ?
<TJ-> MoPac: not a good idea! You'd get into a worse mess
<BluesKaj> MoPac: perhaps backing up your data , then doing a clean installl is best in your case.
<TJ-> MoPac: Here's a matching bug #1229491
<ubottu> bug 1229491 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Can't upgrade to Ubuntu 13.10 from Ubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229491
<MoPac> TJ-: BluesKaj: thanks for the advice -- since my setup is a bit complex (dual boot), I wouldn't really have time to mess with a clean install right now
<MoPac> I'll check out the bug -- have to go away for a bit now
<BluesKaj> dual boots are easliy handled by a cleran install , MoPac , they aren't difficult
<wilee-nilee> kerloi, I have to take off in a minute or so, but we want to be on the correct channel is all, here is some additional uefi info. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> !uefi this as well is used
<wilee-nilee> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> kerloi, Besides the IRC that author of the thread is excellent help, and visits and uefi thread on the forums to help, might be worth having a thread there if you do not get answers here.
<wilee-nilee> and=any
<kerloi> wilee-nilee, Well I followed the instructions and many other tuto. My problem is that I have a BIOS motherboard
<wilee-nilee> kerloi, Yeah, they all are, so it is just a matter of getting the setup to work is all
<wilee-nilee> I believe they all are if it is a oem uefi setup anyway
<BluesKaj> kerloi:  that should not be a preoblem , no uefi is easier to use installtion -wise than uefi is
<kerloi> AN other problem is that I am unable to see any problem during the installation ... Even when I re-run the grub commands from the live usb everything seems fine.
<wilee-nilee> I have to catch a bus now is all, so just wanted to get you some info.
<kerloi> wilee-nilee, ok thx
<wilee-nilee> no problem, best of luck. ;)
<ker_loi> Hi all. I bought a new laptop few weeks ago and I was unable to install ubuntu 13.04 on it (many hardware problems ...) I've decided to test ubuntu 13.10. The installation went fine but then when I start my laptop I have the grub 2 command line ... I tried to re-install without success or to live boot and re-run grub update and install without any success
<BluesKaj> ker_loi: grub rescue ?
<Version1> ker_loi:  can you boot using live CD?
<ker_loi> Version1, yes I have a live usb
<ker_loi> working
<Version1> ker_loi: have you deleted the ubuntu partition
<kerloi> Sorry my connection is not good tonight
<loiker> >< Fed up with these disconnections
<loiker> I see "GNU GRUB version 2.00-19ubuntu1" at the top, a line of informations about grub and then the "grub>"
<Version1> kerloi: you can use Grub2Win if you have windows installed
<kerloi> Version1, I don't
<Version1> kerloi: i think you need to type commands and boot the kernel
<ker_loi> Well it's working. Maybe it will be enought for now. I'll wait 13.10 to be released to fix that problem
<ker_loi> Thx Version1
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-25
<wilee-nilee> when I do a zsync daily the what would be the fastest net speed IO should get?
<wilee-nilee> I*
<grizz__> exit
<pepee> if I know that some bug is present in the latest kernel from the official repos, but it isn't in the mainline PPA... should I report it?
<pepee> also, and unrelated, what if I want some current feature from a newer kernel or even from an unreleased set of patches from upstream?
<pmjdebru1jn> it seems saucy's libc is built with gcc 4.7.x while most of the rest is built with 4.8.x, anybody a clue why?
<tsimpson> probably libc was uploaded before gcc-4.8 was set as the default
<pmjdebru1jn> I don't think so
<pmjdebru1jn> I got a new build yesterday
<pmjdebru1jn> that was my first thought as well
<pmjdebru1jn> and the control file seems to specify 4.7 if I see correctly
<tsimpson> pmjdebru1jn: maybe a question for #ubuntu-devel then
<pmjdebru1jn> ok
<snadg3> can someone help a brother out with metacity / gnome fallback keyboard shortcuts maybe ?
<snadg3> i've been going with the assumption that surely someone knows more about such things than i do
<snadg3> even if i could just get to the point where I could report it as a bug, in the correct package, in the correct manner.. that would be something :P
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Dark_light> Can someone tell me if it's possible to disable scopes seletively ?
<Dark_light> Like disable amazon ads but say keep the weather forecasts
<BluesKaj>  looking good so far for the nvidia-325 on saucy beta 2
<superherointj> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu 13.4, but I`m having some issues, I have a Dell XPS 15 (l502x) notebook. And I see my video card (Nvidia GT 525m)  is not properly supported by Ubuntu. Reading docs I see next Ubuntu version 13.10 has an improved support to hybrid cards that use "Optimus" , like mine. So, I'd like to install Ubuntu 13.10 but I could only find it as "Daily Build", and I still downloaded it anyway and tried to install it, but then
<superherointj> I could not finish the installation process, it freezed. I tried 3 times. It seems to me that the version I downloaded (and burned on a DVD) is broken. I'd like to know where I could download a working Ubuntu 13.10 version so I can use it and have the video card problems I reffered to solved. Thanks for any help in advance.
<Dark_light> superherointj: at the present state support is better but still limited, nvidia will eventually provide proper support but it's not quite there yet, a common solution for now is to use bumblebee if you haven't tried it yet
 * LarsN is SOOOO glad the "your mouse battery is low" problem is fixed.
<superherointj> Hi Dark_light, thanks for answering. I have installed Bumblebee, but I'm still learning how it works. For now I can't use my HDMI output. My main monitor is an external monitor. But if I use the DisplayPort than I dont have the Nvidia video card acceleration. (If not let me know.) Soon I hope to figure out what I should be doing. I'm still researching the topic. :)
<kerloi> Hi all. I'm trying ubuntu 13.10 and my ethernet card is not active. It is a NetXtreme BCM57766 chip. I saw the bug repport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1182868 which is 'invalid' and says that it should be corrected in kernel 3.8.0-22.33 I'm using the kernel 3.11.0-8 so is it a regression. I'm not able to find another bug repport about that.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1182868 in linux (Ubuntu) "tg3 driver 1.28 does not recognize the NetXtreme BCM57766 chip" [Medium,Invalid]
<cyberkilla> Hello, I've mentioned this issue before in the past, but... When you open GNOME System Log and move the window around, does your HDD light go crazy? Looking at iotop, when I move the GNOME System Log window around the screen, dconf-service starts writing /megabytes/ of data to the disk. It isn't just GNOME System Log, but that's the main offender for me. Does anyone else have this problem?
<pepee> hi
<pepee> if I know that some bug is present in the latest kernel from the official repos, but it isn't in the latest from mainline PPA... should I report it?
<pepee> also, and unrelated, what if I want some current feature from a newer kernel or even from an unreleased set of patches from upstream?
<lagbox> hello
<lagbox> so since I tried to upgrade into the beta which failed because of software I have that isn't supported ... i have had sound issues in 13.04
<lagbox> it failed while verifying the sources and my software, so nothing was downloaded or started
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-26
<nathris> i guess this is the best place to ask, does anyone know why bluetooth-applet was removed from the gnome-bluetooth package in saucy?
<XRS1> oops. i bwoke it.   uninstalled usb-modeswitch and usb-modeswitch-data. tried to reinstall usb-modeswitch and got: " usb-modeswitch : Depends: usb-modeswitch-data (>= 20110227-1~) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." so i installed usb-modeswitch-data first then tried again and got the same error.
<XRS1> i removed it because usb-modeswitch has been causing issues with apt. i think i need usb-modeswitch for my phone so that it changes from tethered mode to USB Mass Storage Mode
<XRS1> tried purging both packages, same error
<pepee> it seems that usb-modeswitch-data (the latest one) replaces usb-modeswitch completely, does it?
<XRS1> uh... lets see
<XRS1> i dont know if it did or not but my phone switches into mass storage mode properly so good enough for me.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<UrielVigilante> Good morning, yesterday i came Ubuntu to ask help to install bcm4311 on ubuntu 12.04.usb persistent mode. and problem solved, today i came here again because i cant install bcm4311 on another usb persistent mode ubuntu 13.10, here what i tryed until here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158668/
<UrielVigilante> Should i back to 13.04 to make it work ?
<MoleMan> Could someone help me work out why my system doesn't resume from hibernate? I have set the resume= tag in Grub,might it be related to the swap being encrypted? the ouput from blikd for the swap is "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1: (blahblah)", using 13.04, with partitions automatically setup by Ubuntu during install
<johnjohn101> congrats on reaching beta2 today. 3 more weeks!!
<thebishop> if it's going to be a while until Mir can handle hybrid graphics, it would be nice to get some graphics switching utility into either Unity or lightdm
<rocky> so... since i upgraded to saucy, whenever i click on the dropbox icon in nautilus it segfaults
<vexati0n> hey is there a bug in progress about Intel graphics getting a "render ring hung" error in 13.10 ?
<philinux> vexati0n: I did a search on launchpad and found this. You could have found it easily.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1222923
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1222923 in Unity System Compositor "Screen lockup under XMir" [Undecided,New]
<philinux> [111461.792036] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* stuck on render ring
<philinux> [111461.792050] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* stuck on blitter ring
<vexati0n> philinux: I did find that one, but since I'm using GDM/GNOME and not LightDM or unity-system-compositor, it didn't look like the right issue.
<vexati0n> The bug is in the kernel or driver, not in XMir
<philinux> vexati0n: maybe no one has raised one then.  Just ubuntu-bug linux to report it. If it's a dup no worries
<leitao> Hi there. Which libc will be shipped with Ubuntu 13.10?
<pepee> leitao, not a programmer here... but, AFAIK, libc is the base of a lot of programs
<leitao> pepee: I mean, which version
<bekks> leitao: Take a look at packages.ubuntu.com
<pepee> leitao, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+package/libc6
<FernandoMiguel> |libc6
<FernandoMiguel> !libc6
<leitao> it seems it's eglibc 2.17
<FernandoMiguel> well... that release of VLC came in late
<FernandoMiguel> guess we won't have it for another cycle
<sdn3rd> anyone know why my mouse dies when I issue syndaemon -d -k -i 0.2s from time to time?
<sdn3rd> i have to rmmod psmouse and modprobe it back in
<sdn3rd> slightly annoying
<johnjohn101> will the new one ship with 13.10?
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: what? vlc?  nope
<FernandoMiguel> too late in the cycle
<johnjohn101> i'll install later.  have you used it?
<FernandoMiguel> nope
<johnjohn101> may start to run on hardware this weekend, here.  hopefully no issues
<pepee> quoting myself..  if I know that some bug is present in the latest kernel from the official repos, but it isn't in the latest from mainline PPA... should I report it?   also, and unrelated, what if I want some current feature from a newer kernel or even from an unreleased set of patches from upstream?
<trism> pepee: I would say definitely to the first question, they may ask you for help bisecting it (or if you already know the commits that fix, it even better)
<pepee> well, I cannot bisect... but I've reported a couple things, and got working patches and all that
<trism> pepee: no i mean, often they will do the builds for you to bisect the problem but ask you to test them
<pepee> ah k, yeah, I can test
<pepee> now, should I report in launchpad, or is this IRC channel enough?
<trism> pepee: launchpad, ideally with: ubuntu-bug linux;
<pepee> ok, thank you trism
 * MoleMan decides to repeat himself one last time before giving up and leaving 
<MoleMan> Could someone help me work out why my system doesn't resume from hibernate? I have set the resume= tag in Grub,might it be related to the swap being encrypted? the ouput from blikd for the swap is "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1: (blahblah)", using 13.04, with partitions automatically setup by Ubuntu during install
<ikonia> MoleMan: there are many problems with hibernation/suspend in linux, it could be quite a few common problems
<ikonia> MoleMan: I'd start going to a simple setup and working forward from there, eg: not using encyption
<ikonia> MoleMan: I'd also verify if this works in Ubuntu 13.04 on your hardware, the moves forward from there too
<ikonia> checking the basic logs, such as syslog for anything obvious on either the move to suspend, or the attempts to resume seems worth while
<MoleMan> ikonia: how do I disable the SWAP encryption? (if "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1" does mean it's encrypted)
<MoleMan> as the current setup is just what it did automatically when I installed the other day, telling it to configure all partitions automatically
<MoleMan> and yeah, I'm on 13.04
<ikonia> MoleMan: you'd have to re-create it
<ikonia> you're on 13.04 ? then you should be in #ubuntu, this is #ubuntu+1 for 13.10 discussion
<MoleMan> heh, topic only mentions 13.04
<MoleMan> and I'd asked several times in #Ubuntu earlier, this is the first time I've recieved any response at all so :p
<ikonia> MoleMan: yes, the topic says 13.04 has been released and that this channel is for pre-release
<MoleMan> anyway
<ikonia> take it to #ubuntu, and I'm sure more will contribute
<MoleMan> if I do, will you at least answer my questions in there? because as I say, I asked in there several times earlier and got no response what so ever :p
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-27
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> what cool stuff can I expect in the new ubuntu?
<DJJeff> Pack Skype for Saucy with PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=30 to resolve PulseAudio 4.0 incompatability with sound and distrotion.
<OliverKloshoff> Hey guys, I know most of you guys are probably on Ubuntu and not Kubuntu. But I am hoping some people may be.
<OliverKloshoff> I just had an security cert error in telepathy using gtalk when connecting for the first time. But when I try to reproduce by using 13.04 and KDE 4.11 I don't get the error
<OliverKloshoff> So, no one in here running 13.10 that could test this?
<snayth> Any suggestions on a distro that is best suited to run VirtualBox but you could also watch an occasional Netflix movie or youtube.  Hardware is: 4x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz ~ 8GB's ram, ~ 1TB Sata drive ? ? ?
<pepee> OliverKloshoff, I use kde, but I don't use telepathy nor gtalk...
<wilee-nilee> this is ubuntu support take a guess my advice. ;)
<pepee> snayth, depends on hardware
<snayth> pepee: I listed hardware
<pepee> if your hardware works, it will work in almost every distro, but ubuntu is very good for starters and... anyone :)
<pepee> snayth, graphics card?
<pepee> integrated?
<snayth> Ah thats Nvidia 9600 I believe Running on 26" Samsung w/HDMI
<johnjohn101> so is it really only 9 months support on 13.10?
<OliverKloshoff> johnjohn101: the same as 13.04
<OliverKloshoff> After 12.10 the cut the support cycle, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<johnjohn101> wow 9 months for non lts
<OliverKloshoff> not sure why it really matters...
<johnjohn101> yeah, everyone upgrades
<OliverKloshoff> And lts for servers
<OveRisberg> I am trying to do a network install of 13.10 on a Dell Latitude E5420 but it fails to configure the network.
<OveRisberg> This is a few lines from dmesg (let me know if you need the complete Call trace):
<OveRisberg> [   13.092337] ieee80211 phy0: brcmsmac: fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
<OveRisberg> [  242.044566] INFO: task ip:1934 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<OveRisberg> [  242.044570] "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.
<OveRisberg> [  242.044573] ip              D 0000000a     0  1934   1931 0x00000000
<OveRisberg> [  242.044578]  dfa35cc8 00000082 00406100 0000000a fffee884 00000000 00000000 c1a52600
<OveRisberg> [  242.044585]  36ac4306 00000003 c1a52600 f5b82600 dfb6a6a0 c10575ff dfa35c88 c163f2d8
<OveRisberg> [  242.044592]  dfa34000 dfa35cd0 c1637cdc dfa34000 dfb6a6a0 00000000 dfa35ce4 c1955020
<OveRisberg> [  242.044599] Call Trace:
<OveRisberg> [  242.044610]  [<c10575ff>] ? irq_exit+0x5f/0xa0
<OveRisberg> [  242.044617]  [<c163f2d8>] ? smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x38/0x50
<OveRisberg> ...
<prp-e> Is Ubuntu 13.10 Beta released?!
<OveRisberg> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/ubuntu-13-10-final-beta-released-download
<prp-e> OveRisberg, Thanks.
<lagerpc> Does anyone know which nVidia drivers will be present in Ubuntu 13.10, and will it solve the issues with Optimus?
<lagerpc> Anyone here?
<oz0ne> In the current ubuntu i need to recompile kernel and incr the define of HID_MAX_USAGES to get a mouse working, is that an extremly dirty fix? Will i have to do it for the next ubuntu aswell? (something eg. http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/473200-usb-gaming-mouse-04d9-a078-not-working-linux-plus-workaround.html ) after some googling i saw the same kind of
<oz0ne> issue that could also be solved with incr the define of max_usages. but in that case i tried to look at a patch that were supplied for another mouse ( https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=767810&action=diff ), if someone got the knowledge, what exactly happens here, in the patch? "rdesc[116] = 0x2f;"
<oz0ne> i would be pleased to submit a patch instead of diryhacking it for personal use.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<ikonia> oz0ne: why do you have to recompile the kernel for that ?
<ikonia> oz0ne: is it a crazy odd mouse ?
<oz0ne> ikonia: in my case is it a SHARKOON DarkGlider mouse, i also had the same issue with a roccat kone some back in time.
<ikonia> oz0ne: are there any drawbacks from the settings you changed ?
<oz0ne> ikonia: not as i know of, as i have to little expirence with the kernel i can't say exactly why the default value is set at the point it is.
<oz0ne> ikonia: did you have a quick look at the urls?
<ikonia> oz0ne: maybe worth logging a bug, so that it's got a documented problem and fix, than push that bug to one of the kernel packages and see if you can get those features into the ubuntu kernel packages
<ikonia> oz0ne: that way you can keep with the kernel packages supplied by ubuntu
<ikonia> and you won't have to do this and others can see the problem/fix too
<oz0ne> ikonia: i will try to look some more into it =)
<brainwash> did anyone else notice that slock, i3lock and maybe other locker tools are "corrupting" the screen after unlocking the session?
<brainwash> the screen remains black and flickers slightly when moving the mouse
<brainwash> eventually the black screen disappears, but I'm not sure when and why
<tarvid> linux-image-extra-3.11.0-8-generic_3.11.0-8.15.amd64.deb is failing the MD5sum checksum on 2 DVDs, Should I download again?
<SuperLag> kicked. to the curb.
<SuperLag> Trying to figure out why when I have a Terminal window maximized, I don't see any menus at the top of the screen.
<SuperLag> only window controls
<SuperLag> I'm trying to get to the Preferences menu, but no menus at all show up
<oz0ne> ikonia: managed to find out why the value is like it is (cause of the way the parser works), and i bet it won't be changed. It is the hardware giving a faulty value of the descriptor. It is possible to write a driver to correct the descriptor if it isn't allready done. I will keep an eye on it and check it out later. : )
<ikonia> oz0ne: nice work !
<Dark_light> Can anyone tell me if the scopes can be disabled/enabled selectively (eg. disabling amazon ads but keeping wikipedia or the weather) ?
<BluesKaj> Dark_light:  I use adblock edge on firefox which seems to work well disabled all kinds of ads , probly flash and java
<BluesKaj> disabling rather
<BluesKaj> not all flash of course
<Dark_light> humm we're not talking about the same thing
<Dark_light> maybe I was not clear
<Dark_light> I'm talking about the scopes in unity if I can enable/disable them selectively
<BluesKaj> dunno about unity ..kde here
<BluesKaj> think that's a bummer that canonical sponsors embedded ads
<Dark_light> oh ok, I'm a kde user myself but wanted to give those a shot they seemed pretty cool last time I checked them , problem was that it was all or nothing
<BluesKaj> goes against the free software philosophy IMO
<Dark_light> yeah that was a pretty cheap move I don't know how one can find amazon suggestions useful too
<BluesKaj> if I need something from amazon or any other supplier I don't need an ad to find it :)
<ikonia> the best thing to do with that is log a bug for it being enabled by default and get people to comment on it
<ikonia> I agree it should not be on by default, or should be an install options to enable/disable
<BluesKaj> that was another reason that unity p**ed me off
<Dark_light> the main issue for me is not whether it's enabled by default or an option at install time, the main issue is that a lot of the scopes that have been added are actually useful now. There's wether previsions youtube videos, wikipedia entries and so forth but there's only a switch that says online suggestions on or off, all or nothing
<ikonia> Dark_light: another good bug - get it logged, get traction
<SuperLag> So.... no one else has the issue with the menus disappearing when Terminal is maximized?
<johnjohn101> superlag, my terminal works
<BluesKaj> SuperLag: install guake for unity/gnome or yakuake for kde , you won't regret it
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: what is that?
<BluesKaj> it's adrop down shell /terminal using the F12 key , very handy and configurable
<BluesKaj> SuperLag:  ^
<SuperLag> johnjohn101: hmm.... I wonder if I screwed something up then. I typically don't mess with Terminal other than to set the theme to white-on-black
<SuperLag> So how can you tell what your system fixed width font is?
<SuperLag> I figured that'd be in the Appearance settings.... but no dice
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: is the ad integration specific to Unity?
<BluesKaj> SuperLag:  dunno , not sure
<BluesKaj> SuperLag:  KDE here , couldn't handle unity
<SuperLag> KDE got too weird for me
<SuperLag> Gnome too, kinda... :/
<BluesKaj> this what yakuake looks like on my large monitot , ..use ctrl - to reduce the size
<BluesKaj> http://imagebin.org/272102
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.8.10 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<agrester> I'm using the 13.10 Beta 2 and how do I tell if I'm using Xmir?
<wilee-nilee> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<wilee-nilee> not fully implemented until 14.04 I believe
<agrester> Okay, but from the command line how do I tell if it's running?
<agrester> Thanks for the info, I'll do some reading...
<cyberkilla> Did anyone else install gnome 3.10 and end up with broken keyboard shortcuts?
<cyberkilla> So much idling [-__-] :'(
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | cyberkilla
<ubottu> cyberkilla: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cyberkilla> That's fascinating (_8(|)
<FernandoMiguel> cyberkilla: for a few days I had lots of keys not work
<FernandoMiguel> but today looks ok
<bazhang> I know the 3.8 PPA has *numerous* warnings, I'd imagine 3.10 would have even more.
<FernandoMiguel> I can do @ and ] again
<wilee-nilee> asking here is well, special, lol
<cyberkilla> FernandoMiguel, for me, it seems to be certain keyboard shortcuts. The individual keys are still working, and xev picks them up, but volume, CTRL+ALT+T, etc., don't do anything.
<cyberkilla> It isn't a major issue, I just thought I'd mention it in case someone else had already found the solution :)
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+t hasn't worked for ages
<cyberkilla> bazhang, yeah, they have a fair few warnings. In my experience, I've only had issues when using gnome-staging. I'm only using gnome-next atm. Perhaps it's missing a few packages.
<cyberkilla> BluesKaj, really? Is it not the default binding any more? I've been using it recently.
<cyberkilla> wilee-nilee, I ask here because I'm using a pre-release version of Ubuntu and I wish to discuss it :-p
<BluesKaj> cyberkilla:  perhaps there's an input setting for it that I'm missing , dunno for sure
<wilee-nilee> works here in the shell
<BluesKaj> it's supposed to launch the terminal , correct?
<cyberkilla> BluesKaj, yeah, usually launches the terminal for me.
<BluesKaj> using yakuake anyway so i don't miss the terminal much
<cyberkilla> I appreciate the responses btw :) I think I might be best served by reformatting and doing another fresh install. It has been a good few releases since I've done that, and the obscure issues are starting to build up.
<cyberkilla> For a long time, I've had a problem with dconf-service, where it absolutely hammers my hard disk for no good reason. Certain windows will trigger megabytes of disk writes as you drag them around the screen.
<cyberkilla> GNOME System Monitor does the same thing if you resize any of its panes. I get the impression that they're storing something in dconf, and dconf is committing it immediately to disk, for no good reason. Only one person has confirmed that they have the same problem. Everyone else I've asked can't reproduce it. Very strange :)
<tux_> how do I disable ALL Scopes
<tux_> not going through each one individually..
<MoPac> Hello; I'm having continuing problems doing an upgrade-in-place to saucy (error is unable to calculate). It would be great if I could get some diagnostic support, as the problem may be related to some broken library packages
<wilee-nilee> MoPac, How much have you tweaked raring, ie PPA's etc, and can you do a clean update/upgrade in raring?
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: I have a number of PPAs in sources.list.d, but I have cleaned things up -- no custom lines in the main sources.list file, and no failed retrievals now in update/upgrade
<MoPac> running autoremove/autoclean, apt-get install -f before attempting upgrade doesn't help
<wilee-nilee> MoPac, Did you run ppa purge? run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin all of it.
<MoPac> is ppa purge an apt command?
<MoPac> apt-ppa-purge?
<wilee-nilee> apt-get install -f is for stopped or broken updates
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wilee-nilee> MoPac, Do the pastebin of those commands
<MoPac> I guess if I'm going to run purge I'll need to back up my current sources.list.d folder; one sec
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: This is an earlier pastebin from the same fail http://pastebin.com/aTNjstTV
<wilee-nilee> MoPac, I doubt your going to get that to upgrade without some serious fixing, which if you knew you would not be here.
<wilee-nilee> theoretically anything is fixable, however I see a big mess there.
<wilee-nilee> and we are not really communicating, you have not even run the command I suggested.
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: I heard something similar when I asked in here a few days ago...i.e., something like "that looks pretty broken", but the thing is I don't really understand what the brokenness actually is
<MoPac> I have just run purge
<MoPac> and am now on the apt-get update
<MoPac> here is a paste from that
<MoPac> http://pastebin.com/ghnnhWU3
<MoPac> (dist-upgrade is also not on there, but it modified 0 files)
<Rallias> Ahh, upgrade day.
<MoPac> Rallias: For me it's been more like failed upgrade fortnight, sadly
<wilee-nilee> MoPac, You still have quantal and 3rd party repo stuff there. YOu have to run the purge on the PPA's when they are still in the sources.list.d and use their ppa info. http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Rallias> MoPac, Well, strictly speaking, I'm doing fresh install.
<wilee-nilee> are you aware of /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: Yes
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Rallias> Are there any major changes for 13.10 that I need to be aware of?
<Rallias> Like the switch from system v to upstart... stuff like that.
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: I ran purge on * ; do I need to run it on each ppa individually that I see in the sources.list.d?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<wilee-nilee> MoPac, however it will revert everything to whats in the regular repos.
<SonikkuAmerica> On another note, why on earth are PPAs directly thrown into sources.list.d ?
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: I'm a bit confused by that -- if I have a third-party repository in my sources.list.d, how can it be reverted ?
<wilee-nilee> It is a guess though that is the problem, you certainly have dependency problems.
<SonikkuAmerica> If it's in sources.list itself you can use ppa-purge
<SonikkuAmerica> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wilee-nilee> MoPac, ppa-purge does it at its best.
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, canonical made sources.list.d for ppa's and 3rd party repos is all.
<MoPac> wilee-nilee: I guess what I'm trying to ask is: what can it mean to "revert" something to a standard repo if it is third-party software not packaged in Ubuntu usually?
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: My point is why bother *directly with sources.list.d when you can put the PPAs in sources.list ?
<Rallias> SonikkuAmerica, Most people suggest using add-apt-repository, which puts crud in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<wilee-nilee> MoPac, If its not the repo it wont, only the upgrades out of it from 3rd parties like a ppa..etc are replaced by the ubuntu repo.
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, You don't have to, if done ubuntu's way it loads the key as well, in the sources.list you have to add the key.
<SonikkuAmerica> Rallias: It does, but it doesn't direct-deposit the "crud" in sources.list.d IIRC (it at least gets tee'd into /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Rallias> What planet are you living on again? Every time I've used add-apt-repository it's put it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<MoPac> Is there a way to command apt to rebuild its database of sources based on the lines in sources.list and the files in sources.list.d
<Rallias> MoPac, apt-get update
<SonikkuAmerica> Rallias: Lemme look at it again
<TJ-> /etc/sources.list (a file) is for the Ubuntu official archives; /etc/sources.list.d/ (the directory) is for user-installed additional archives
<SonikkuAmerica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6164659/ <<< My sources.list after adding ppa:tualatrix/ppa using the CLI
<SonikkuAmerica> (Look @ the last line)
<Rallias> Last line
<Rallias> Ubuntu Extras.
<TJ-> SonikkuAmerica: That's a standard sources.list - there's no PPA there
<SonikkuAmerica> In - teresting.
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, this "## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party"?
<Rallias> Speaking of which... I really need to make myself a PPA for some crap.
<SonikkuAmerica> Well... sometimes I have to [ tee -a ] stuff (like the VBox PPAs for the latest version)... Hmm.
<TJ-> PPAs will have URLs of the form "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/scribus/ppa/ubuntu raring main"
<SonikkuAmerica> TJ-: Actually they won't so much have deb-src as deb if the source isn't included.
<TJ-> Of course - that was an example of what to expect... ppa.lauchpad.net being the key part
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<TJ-> "egrep '^deb.*ppa\.launchpad\.net' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" will list all the PPAs
<MoPac> At the moment, ppa-purge is throwing errors regarding PPAs that aren't anywhere near sources.list or sources.list.d -- I'm going to try a restart and then re apt-get update...
<TJ-> or it would if I could type!
<TJ-> "egrep '^deb.*ppa\.launchpad\.net' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" :)
<SonikkuAmerica> TJ-: Oh'^ ^\!my^% goodness^!' so much punctuation!'\{%'"
<wilee-nilee> my favorite both lists  "grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}"
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello axelm7 from #ubuntu
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: mine is usually "egrep -v '^(#|$)' ..."
<SonikkuAmerica> [ egrep !@#$%^&*()_++_)(*&^%$#@! ]
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, I just found mine on the web and use it, I could not code my way out of a paper bag
<axelm7> hi guys, I am usually a Centos/Fedora user but for this specific installation I am using Ubuntu 13.10. Box has AMD 64 x2 / nvidia chipset and nvidia 6300 onboard video. nouveau is behaving really weird, even in 2D. can someone guide me on how to install nVidia blob drivers?
 * TJ- laughs ....
<TJ-> ... I had to get into RegExps but it took a while
<SonikkuAmerica> axelm7: What !flavor ? Unity?
<TJ-> axelm7: If you're using the free drivers and Unity then it's likely using the Mir display-server. It might therefore be a bug.
<axelm7> to be honest my only experience with ubuntu is with a headless server, so I would not if it's unity or not
<TJ-> axelm7: Is it a desktop GUI install?
<SonikkuAmerica> That reminds me... (I'm using Ubuntu GNOME 13.10) Is there a way to tell what display server I'm running?
<axelm7> desktop amd64
<TJ-> See http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/using_mir_on_pc.html
<SonikkuAmerica> I ask particularly because I'm starting to see Wayland libs make their way in and I'd like to see whether or not I'm still using X
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else's Online Accounts settings work ok, specifically when it comes to Google accounts?
<Daekdroom> Meh. It was a matter of removing them and adding them back.
<arayaq> Hi, I have a fresh install of Saucy on a HP notebook with a Llano APU (A8-4500M). I was expecting to solve some overheating problems, but the temperature keeps being around the 80 C when not idle. How do I check if DPM is running correctly or at least running?
<Ari-Yang> arayaq, type dmesg grep | dpm
<Ari-Yang> this is DPM for kernel 3.11, yes?
<arayaq> Ari-Yang: dmesg | grep dpm has no output
<axelm7> TJ-, MIR is disabled
<axelm7> Everything is normal until after logging in
<axelm7> the top bar and the left sidebar show weird artifacts
<axelm7> I'm not going to waste any time troubleshooting this. I'll just download 13.04. Thanks guys
<snayth> Is there a way move applets in the panel to the left or the right ? ? ~ Running 10.4LTS Lucid Gnome2
<ariel__> help
<ariel__> i am from colombia
<ariel__> eclipse no func whit java 8
<ariel__> my english is so so
<Ari-Yang> not sure if this is the right channel to ask... but will ubuntu 13.10 support UVD?
<Ari-Yang> arayaq, yeah, if my laptop is on for a while, there is no dpm output...
<Ari-Yang> you'd run it after you reboot and login to your user account
<pepee> ariel__, install  openjdk-7-jre
<pepee> Ari-Yang, should work with kernel 3.11, but you need libg3dvl-mesa from oibaf's repo  :)
<ariel__> yes
<ariel__> no func
<ariel__> con java 7
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-28
<pepee> instala icedtea-plugin , yo uso ese y funciona
<pepee> tienes que reiniciar el navegador luego de instalar...
<Ari-Yang> pepee, I'm not asking that.... I'm asking when ubuntu 13.10 is officially released, will it have UVD support?
<pepee> ah... you are asking about the FOSS radeon driver, right?
<pepee> I don't think so... but I have no idea
<Ari-Yang> okies
<TJ-> tj
<TJ-> Hmm, helps to change focus before trying to log-in to VMs!
<TJ-> Anyone else seeing "usb-modeswitch-data : Recommends: usb-modeswitch (>= 1.2.6) but 1.2.3+repack0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed" ?
<pepee> TJ-, remove usb-modeswitch
<TJ-> pepee: Not possible. It's part of the "ubuntu-usb" tasksel
<trism> TJ-: do you have -proposed enabled? looks like that version of usb-modeswitch-data is in there
<pepee> TJ-, it seems that usb-modeswitch is not needed anymore... but I'm not sure
<TJ-> I'm building in a chroot - I've tried it with and without -proposed enabled
<pepee> the thing is, it works if you remove it
<TJ-> pepee: remove from where? it isn't installed
<pepee> apt-get purge usb-modeswitch
<pepee> oh..
<TJ-> I think the repos might be a little out-of-sync temporarily, now the beta 2 freeze is over
<ice9> how to get Cinnamon work on Ubuntu 13.10 with xmir
<ice9> I can login to it but it only shows the desktop icon without any panel
<TJ-> Ahhh. bug
<TJ-> bug #1195005
<ubottu> bug 1195005 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu) "usb-modeswitch (>= 1.2.6) recommended for usb-modeswitch-data in proposed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195005
<Guest89200> I just installed 13.10 beta 2...i have nvidia gt540m and intel graphics in my laptop(optimus)...cant seem to get it working
<Guest89200> i installed nvidia 325.15 and rebooted....not running...its still running nouveau drivers
<Guest89200> my graphics drivers dont show up under additional drivers either
<thecameleon> can anyone help me get optimus working in 13.10 beta2
<thecameleon> anyone?
<max64> do you recommend me to download ubuntu beta 2 or i wait till 17 october?
<pepee> it's already final beta
<max64> pepee:so i can download beta 2 now?  no more buge i find?
<max64> bugs*
<pepee> well, you may always find bugs...
<max64> so you recommend me to wait the official release on 17 oct?
<pepee> but if you have newer hardware, I'd recommend installing 13.1
<pepee> *13.10
<max64> i've core 2 due 2.1 GHz machine with 2 GB rams
<pepee> what gpu?
<max64> how can i check the gpu on terminal?
<pepee> gpu's are usually the most problematic hardware..
<pepee> lspci | grep VGA
<max64> pepee:ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<max64> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<pepee> well, should be well supported in 13.04... but anyway, yeah, just install 13.10 :P
<max64> 13.4 works well on my machine
<max64> sorry i have a question ,, if 13.10 downloaded now and i upgraded on 17 october .. will i redownload 980 mega bytes or just the updates?
<pepee> just updates
<pepee> you are using 13.04 ATM?
<pepee> you can just upgrade from your package manager
<max64> i use 13.4 but i dont know what ATM means .. sorry i'm not good in english
<pepee> at this moment
<max64> yes i use 13.4 now
<pepee> although some repos may not work...
<pepee> ok then... do you really need to upgrade right now?
<pepee> if you don't need it, just upgrade when 13.10 is officially released...
<max64> i will need to upgrade 13.10 on 17 october
<max64> but i need not to upgrade 13.4
<pepee> I mean, if you have some problems or need specific, updated software, then upgrade... if not, just wait
<max64> ok
<max64> so i will wait two other weeks :)
<pepee> max64, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Saucy#Upgrading_from_older_versions
<max64> i dont upgrade .. i alwayes download each version when appear online
<pepee> ^ that if you want to upgrade right now, otherwise, the system should warn you about a new version being available
<pepee> ah k
<max64> i just need to install 13.10 .. i needed to know is it equivallent if i downloaded ubuntu beta2 and then upgrade .. or to download official release on 17 october?
<pepee> if you install the beta2, you don't need to upgrade anything
<max64> so i can consider downloading beta 2 today plus updating on 17 oct leads to no problem in security or crashes?
<alankila> just keep on apt-get dist-upgrading
<max64> ok so i'm downloading 13.10 beta 2 now :)
<max64> pepee:i'm realy grateful .. thank you ^_^
<pepee> you are welcome
<max64> ty
<alankila> I've even updated from 11.x and maybe earlier to 13.10. I just force the suckers to work and keep on repeating cycles of "apt-get -f install" and "dpkg --configure -a" until the stupid thing seems to finally get all packages installed
<alankila> then I use debfoster to clean the system of leftover packages to near-minimal state and then finally try to install the actual software I want
<alankila> irritating, but seems to work
<alankila> I hate this supercomplex package management scheme and the fact everyone, nearly, runs the same set of basic packages and for some reason we must have 500 of them to install rather than just 1
<pepee> well, not everyone has the same packages...
<pepee> also, if you had just 1 package for the base system, you would still have a BIG package, which in the end would be almost the same
<alankila> ...and I argue they should have
<pepee> as having 500 packages
<pepee> nope, I'm probably running a different kernel than you do
<pepee> if we were using that gigantic package, there would be no easy way of doing it..
<alankila> sure there is. You can easily install multiple kernels on debian even currently
<alankila> it doesn't matter if one kernel image is provided by some base package and updates are layered as separate packages that just dump a bunch of files at /boot
<pepee> there is, I'm talking about the gigantic package you want us to have
<alankila> I guess I don't like packages very much. I think it stems from my earliest experiences of debian packaging where I installed the OS the first time and the official installer spent a lot of time installing packages which spit out warnings and errors. I asked if this is normal and everyone said "yep".
<alankila> and I regard the android-style update scheme as superior as it simply ships the entire system image at once and it's basically just untarred on top of the formatted system partition followed by a reboot.
<alankila> so I'd like to simplify updating linux and keeping it updated, and having ubuntu ship a large base system image would seem like easy way to make updates far more foolproof.
<pepee> ah, I see
<alankila> and as I mentioned above, the current story with ubuntu updates is so poor that a lot of people just recommend outright reinstall. We have an updating scheme but it has a shelf life, it only works in well-defined circumstances, and imho for no good reason.
<pepee> well, they could just copy the whole ISO image to the disc and modify the partition table, heh
<alankila> trueish. If the ISO shipped a filesystem image, it could be dd'd and then extended
<alankila> but that's a bit too extreme, even I wouldn't recommend that.
<pepee> I used the hd-media method a couple times...
<Rallias> Is it possible that bcache-tools will be shipped in 13.10 repositories or is that just a dream?
<pepee> I cannot see it in the repos... apt-cache shows nothing
<pepee> I gotta leave... bye
<bazhang> !find bcache
<ubottu> Found: libcache-cache-perl, libcache-fastmmap-perl, libcache-historical-perl, libcache-memcached-fast-perl, libcache-memcached-managed-perl
<Rallias> :(
<yofel_> it's not in the archive, but there was a PPA for bcache
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<axelm7> morning, I am tring to install 13.10 server on an AMD x2, nvidia chipset, nvidia 6300 onboard video. I can't get past the first text screen after GRUB
<axelm7> 13.04 desktop installed fine. 13.10 desktop installed fine too. for some reason 13.10 server doesn't even start to install
<axelm7> sounds like a kernel panic, the keyboard locks up. numlock LED doesn't toggle
<penguin42> have you tried the rescue/fallback etc option in grub?
<axelm7> can I run the installer in rescue mode?
<penguin42> oh hmm not sure
<axelm7> rescue mode doesn't work either. It gets stuck at the first screen "Select a language" with English default. The system does not respond to the keystrokes
<penguin42> axelm7: ok, that suggests if it got to select a language it got a bit further - tell me what machine are you using? also is it a wireless keyboard by any chance?
<axelm7> Right before that language selection menu there is a tiny message in the middle of the screen that says "trying to enable the fram buffer"
<axelm7> and then a small white progress bar appears at the bottom of the screen (text mode progress bar). then the language selection menu appears and the box locks up
<axelm7> keyboard and mouse are USB and worked fine during 13.10 desktop install
<axelm7> I used the same pendrive to run both desktop and server installers
<axelm7> both created with Universal USB Installer
<penguin42> ok, sorry not got many ideas; I know we've got someone on here whose keyboard hasn't worked for a few kernel versions (a wireless logitech) but I don't think he ever tracked that down to whether it was the machine or keyboard or what
<axelm7> this is an old machine I had lying around running zoneminder CCTV system on Fedora. A new zm version came out recently and the recommended distro is Ubuntu
<axelm7> so I figure that installing 13.10 made more sense than 13.04
<axelm7> it's really strange that 13.10 desktop installs fine but not 13.10 server.
<penguin42> axelm7: if it's hanging in text mode as well I'd probably start doing some more hairy debugging; things like passing  init=/bin/sh and seeing if you can get a  very early shell and see if there are any errors, maybe try some of the kernel options for weirder machines
<axelm7> I'll just install 13.04
<axelm7> when is 13.04 EOL?
<penguin42> I'd go for 12.04 that's an LTS
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  shows the EOL dates
<axelm7> 13.04 eol is in 4 months. damn
<axelm7> I've installed all kinds of distros on this box. first time I've had trouble running an installer
<penguin42> it would be best to try and get to the bottom of why
<axelm7> I really don't know how to do that
<axelm7> I've tried removing vga=788 and quiet from the boot line
<axelm7> the boot process seems to work fine and then it gets stuck at the first installer text menu
<axelm7> I'll try wiping the hard drive
<axelm7> well, something's wrong with the installation files on my USB drive
<axelm7> ran the integrity test
<axelm7> The ./pool/main/m/maas/python-maas-provisioningserver_1.4 bla bla file failed the md5 checksum verification
<axelm7> the downloaded iso md5sum matches the published info from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/MD5SUMS
<axelm7> so Universal USB Installer is screwing up the files? strange...
<axelm7> what's the recommended Windows tool to write the ISO to a USB drive?
<axelm7> trying again, this time with Linux Live USB Creator
<penguin42> axelm7: OK, it'll be interesting if that fixes it - the other possibility is you have some duff RAM, I've seen that show as package checksum errors before
<axelm7> Similar problem now with Linux Live, expect that the integrity check reaches 99% and fails on a netboot pxe file, which is not relevant.
<axelm7> tried with two different usb-SD adapter
<axelm7> I know my microSD card is good.  been using it for all kind of stuff
<axelm7> I'll try removing 2 of the 3 ram sticks
<axelm7> removed 2 sticks, integrity check still fails on the same file pxelinux.cfg/default
<axelm7> removed the two bttv PCI capture cards from the box and I still get integrity test failed on pxelinux.cfg/default
<penguin42> axelm7: usb-SD adapters are often touchy; however the two other things I'd try are 1) A memtest   2) just dd the iso straight onto the SD card   dd if=my.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1024k (where X depends on the machine - get it right otherwise you might nuke your disk)
<axelm7> I've installed all kinds of stuff with this same usb-sd adaper and the same sd card. Windows 8, 2008, centos, ubuntu, ESX, ps3 cfw, etc, never had a problem before. strange.
<penguin42> anyway, I'm out for a while
<axelm7> ok, now this is strange
<axelm7> integrity test is failing on a file that's not even present on the iso file
<axelm7> I've checked the md5sum of the ubuntu ISO on my windows laptop
<axelm7> mounted the iso with daemon tools
<axelm7> and /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/pxelinux.cfg/default is not there
<axelm7> seems like the file manifest one the installation disk is incorrect
<axelm7> on*
<axelm7> how is that even possible
<axelm7> yup, md5sum.txt on the root of the installation ISO is incorrect
<axelm7> this file does not exist 573bf62a1f14cdcef0e8299863547a5a  ./install/netboot/pxelinux.cfg/default
<LBo> I'm using 13.10 for a month now. A couple of days, as part of an update indicator-network got installed. Now I have two network indicators
<LBo> I think the ubuntu one and the gnome one
<LBo> Is anyone else experiencing this?
<BluesKaj> LBo:  not here
<axelm7> my conclusion is that saucy-server-amd64.iso posted http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/  is buggy
<axelm7> md5sum.txt in the root folder references a file that is not present on the disk
<LBo> BluesKaj: do you have indicator-network installed?
<BluesKaj> LBo:  the NM icon , yes
<BluesKaj> I haven't used NM in yrs except for wifi , but I need it for my vpn service
<LBo> Ok, thanks
<LBo> I'm just going to purge it and see what happens
<BluesKaj> perhaps you just have 2 differnt widgets , but only one network manager , LBo
<BluesKaj> lb try to remove one of the widgets first
<BluesKaj> LBo: ^
<LBo> Removing indicator-network worked
<BluesKaj> ok , good
<LBo> I now only have the original gnome nm icon thingy
<BluesKaj> well,  the next reboot will "tell the tale "
<BluesKaj> er by widgets I mean icons in the panel ...on kde here
<kerloi> Hello there.I'm using the last ubuntu 13.10 beta and I'm facing three major problems. The first one and the most important is that my ethernet chip is not working. It is recognized by lspci command (broadcom netxtreme BCM57786) but I don't have any eth0 interface. I saw this bug with BCM57766 "http://askubuntu.com/questions/288454/ubuntu-13-04-on-mac-mini-6-2-ethernet-port-broadcom-netxtreme-bcm57766-not-detec". The solution seems benign if y
<kerloi> ou're able to rebuild the kernel (which I'm not able to do). Moreover I'm not sure it is the exact same problem ...
<BluesKaj> kerloi:  run, sudo dhclient eth0 , for starters
<kerloi> Bluefoxicy, Well it answer "Cannot find device eth0" ...
<kerloi> BluesKaj, (sry) Well it answer "Cannot find device eth0" ...
<LBo> And lsmod | grep tg3?
<kerloi> LBo, It return nothing
<LBo> ok
<LBo> sudo modprobe tg3?
<LBo> Without the ? ofcourse
<kerloi> LBo, Wel now it's loaded.  "lsmod | grep tg3" return "tg3 162230 0" and "ptp 18580 1 tg3"
<LBo> and what does ifconfig show now?
<kerloi> Still no eth0 interface
<LBo> Does dmesg show anything useful?
<kerloi> No I can't see anything from the lines where my file system is mounted.
<kerloi> nothing about ethernet or tg3 at least
<LBo> Sorry, I'm out of ideas then :(
<kerloi> Two lines about wlan0 which I suppose is working though I don't have a wifi access point nearby
<BluesKaj> ok , try , sudo dhclient eth0 , now kerloi
<kerloi> BluesKaj, Same answer
<BluesKaj> bummer
<BluesKaj> LBo:  is tg3 some generic BCM driver ?
<LBo> BluesKaj: not generic but for the BCM57766 I believe
<LBo> Only thing I can think of is that the firmware for the BCM57766 isn't inserted / loaded
<LBo> But usually dmesg gives you a heads up if that's the case
<BluesKaj> ok , well if you loaded the tg3 module successfully , then maybe a reboot is in order , kerloi
<BluesKaj> succesful = no erro output after the modprobe command
<kerloi> I can tell you about the twe other problems I have :) The shutdown is not working. It fail at "Killing all remaining processes" which doesn't stop the shut down but at the and with the message "reboot: Power down" nothing happen and I have to press the power button manualy ...
<kerloi> BluesKaj, Yeah no errors. I'm rebooting
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt + delete?
<kerloi> BluesKaj, Maybe I should have added the modprobe in a init level because now it's not loaded anymore
<kerloi> Well according to "http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/net/ethernet/broadcom/tg3.c" tg3 seems the correct driver for BCM 57786 (see line 15335) so it should be started
<kerloi> And it's not starting automatically
<bekks> kerloi: the modprobe it.
<kerloi> bekks, I can do it manually but the interface doesn't shows up even after that ...
<bekks> How do you check the existance of the interface after modprobing?
<kerloi> bekks, It doesn't shows up with ifconfig
<kerloi> and "sudo dhclient eth0" says no interface eth0
<bekks> kerloi: Then use ifconfig -a to look for the interface.
<kerloi> bekks, I have "lo" and "wlan0" that's it
<bekks> then take look at dmesg what happened while modprobing the module.
<kerloi> Well I have three lines which I suppose corrspond to the modprobe action. It's talking about pps_core and ptp clock. No error message
<bekks> then pastebin the entire output of dmesg.
<bekks> along with lsmod; lsb_release -a; uname -a; lspci -k; please
<kerloi> do you realy need the entire dmesg output or only after the end of boot ?
<bekks> The entire output of all the commands.
<kerloi> bekks, http://pastebin.com/h0u2EnKx
<bekks> tg3 is not in use for your network device. Its not the correct driver for that specific device.
<kerloi> bekks, You mean I need another driver
<kerloi> How can I check a module version ?
<BluesKaj> according to most of the info on ubuntu related BCM issues the right driver is tg3 , it needs a patch according to most posts on the internet , like this : http://www.spinics.net/lists/netdev/msg225552.html,  kerloi
<kerloi> BluesKaj, The patch you gave me add the BCM57766 and not 57786 do you think I can do the same with 57786 ?
<kerloi> I suppose I will have to rebuild my kernel ...
<BluesKaj> no kerloi just the the driver module
<BluesKaj> kerloi:  and the problem doesn't seem to be the drivers ,  the chip lacks an entry in the PCI device table.
<kerloi> BluesKaj, Yep but the missing entry is in the driver "drivers/net/ethernet/broadcom/tg3."
<kerloi> So I will have to learn how to build a module in ubuntu :) meaning how to get the sources and a working buil chain and how to get all of that without an internet connection :)
<BluesKaj> there should be a method to apply the patch
<kerloi> I just have the computer I'm using right now running wiondows xp
<kerloi> Is there any way to make the apt-get command list all the needed packets in order to download them ?
<BluesKaj> dunno ,that's beyond my scope , ususlly the patchesd are packaged like an app and autmatically apply to whatever app/driver it needs to apply to.
<kerloi> BluesKaj, Do you think I should fill a bug report with that ?
<BluesKaj> whynot there doesn't seem to be much action on the previous related bug in launchpad
<bekks> kerloi: You need to learn how a pci id device table is related to the driver ;)
<kerloi> bekks, Yep I confirm I have no idea.
<bekks> kerloi: The most efficient way is to contact the maintainer of that module (kernel developer) and provide him with the necessary information.
<kerloi> bekks, But it will take weeks to be corrceted I suppose and until then I cannot use my computer ... Well, how can I contact these developpers ?
<bekks> kerloi: Correct. Its nothing to be done in a few minutes unless you do know very well what you are doing there.
<bekks> kerloi: In the file you mentioned you will find a comment stating the maintainer.
<kerloi> The patch seems pretty trivial. It's just a matter of adding an entry in a device list
<kerloi> ok
<BluesKaj> i hope it's that simple , kerloi
<kerloi> I hope too.
<kerloi> I confirm I have the latest sources and the patch you mentionned before has been included, I can find several lines about the BCM57786 in the driver but no entry  in the DEFINE_PCI_DEVICE_TABLE
<kerloi> So  I suppose the driver should work but the pci entry is missing
<kerloi> so frustrating
<bekks> So the pci entry has to be added, most likely by the dev.
<kerloi> You mean that adding it in the tg3.c file is not enought
<bekks> Correct.
<kerloi> The broadcom corporation is the developper of this file ...
<bekks> kerloi: Thats why I told you to contact the maintainer :)
<bekks> Not the developer - most likely the maintainer is a kernel developer, but for 110% it is not the Broadcom Corporation.
<bekks> MODULE_AUTHOR("David S. Miller (davem@redhat.com) and Jeff Garzik (jgarzik@pobox.com)");
<bekks> I'd suggest to contact David or Jeff.
<kerloi> ok thx
<kerloi> Well can I require your help for another problem :) After the installation I only have a grub command line not a grub menu. I have to start linux manually.
<bekks> !grub2 | kerloi
<ubottu> kerloi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kerloi> bekks, thx
<pepee> hi. how could I know if a patch will be merged? I'm waiting for this to be merged:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60182#c33
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 60182 in DRM/Radeon "X.Org Server terminate when I close video player" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<pepee> it would help anyone using AMD APUs
<penguin42> pepee: Do you know if there is an Ubuntu launchpad bug for it
<pepee> penguin42, no idea, I searched for it a bit, but I couldn't find anything
<penguin42> pepee: OK, then file an ubuntu bug for it and add that as a related bug
<pepee> the thing is, I want to know if this will be merged anyway, even if it's not reported
<penguin42> pepee: I don't know, you could try asking in #ubuntu-x but the best way to track it is to put the bug in and see if you can get a response
<pepee> ok, thanks penguin42
<penguin42> pepee: Mention the bug number in here when you report it
<pepee> do I have to use ubuntu-bug? I'm using a custom build right now...
<penguin42> pepee: Hmm it'll be a bit difficult to convince the maintainers to look unless you do; you can do a mnaul report via launchpad but it won't attach all the debug that ubuntu-bug attaches which the maintainers normally want
<ikonia> pepee: a custom build of what ?
<pepee> the package
<pepee> I applied the patch manually and rebuilt it
<ikonia> so why would you report a bug to ubuntu about your own custom build of a package ?
<ikonia> or am I missing the actual question/issue
<pepee> yes, you are missing the issue :P
<pepee> it's a bug that has been fixed a couple days ago
<ikonia> ok ?
<ikonia> (apologies if I'm missing the point here)
<pepee> so I applied the patch manually because the bug is annoying and because I wanted to help
<ikonia> .....ok ?
<pepee> the thing is, I dunno if this would have been fixed anyway
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<ikonia> sorry, you're not making sense
<ikonia> what has your patch / build got to do with the ubuntu bug
<Jettis>  
<pepee> by "custom" I meant "patched"
<ikonia> ok what has your patched build got to do with the ubuntu bug
<pepee> also, a big old
<pepee> current version is 1:7.2.0-0ubuntu9, previous is 1:7.2.0-0ubuntu6
<ikonia> so ?
<pepee> I'm using 1:7.2.0-0ubuntu6 + patch
<ikonia> what information do you want ?
<pepee> which would be what ubuntu-bug would have reported
<pepee> which I don't know if it would have been dismissed for being 'old'
<ikonia> what information do you actually want ?
<pepee> nothing, I already got it, thanks...
<penguin42> ikonia: He's got a bug and found the upstream fix and wants to know if the Ubuntu package will have the fix, he's currently running a hand built package he's applied the fix to
<ikonia> penguin42: wow - a simple explination
<penguin42> ikonia: I got that from what he said
<pepee> that's it, thanks penguin42 :P
<ikonia> I think I missed the start of the conversation
<ikonia> that information should be listed in the bug fix notes
<penguin42> ikonia: Well he hasn't found an Ubuntu bug for it, I was suggesting he filed one
<pepee> penguin42, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1232557
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232557 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "X.Org Server terminates when I close video player or run glxgears" [Undecided,New]
<pepee> should I add/edit something?
<bekks> pepee: if you have additional information.
<trism> any thoughts on disabling the mouse battery in indicator-power? (or at least moving it out of the panel so I can see the useful laptop battery info)
<pepee> thanks people
<trism> ahh just had to unplug the power cord
<Smedles> hi all - just updated my ubuntu 13.10 system and can't logon as normal user
<Smedles> it used to autologon, now is coming up with a logon screen - when i enter password it returns to the logon screen
<Smedles> using a guest account now so I can logon
<Smedles> any ideas?
<pepee> Smedles, can you send Xorg logs to the pastebin?
<pepee> Smedles, my guess is that X is crashing
<Smedles> pepee: Xorg.0.log or Xorg.1.log or both?
<pepee> try pasting both
<pepee> use pastebinit...
<Smedles> that package isn't installed and as I'm guuest I can't sudo to install :/
<pepee> can you switch to tty?
<Smedles> http://pastebin.com/KW655mrx
<Smedles> http://pastebin.com/27W6wwn6
<Smedles> gedit copy/paste works
<pepee> I remember there was a similar bug...
<pepee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/316778/ubuntu-13-04-cant-login-to-unity-keep-going-back-to-login-screen-with-all-us
<pepee> Smedles, http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<pepee> try this one  http://askubuntu.com/a/265858
<Smedles> thanks - few ideas there
<pepee> just google: lightdm cannot log in guest
<Smedles> pepee: renamed .Xauthority to something else and i'm back now :)
<pepee> cool
<pepee> although IIRC you will have the same problem again...
<pepee> dunno how to solve it...
<Smedles> pepee: at least I know how to workaround it now :)
<Smedles> ok, time to walk the dog
 * penguin42 hands Smedles a yoyo
<ice9> I enabled xmir, how to revert back to xorg only?
<penguin42> how did you enable it?
<ice9> penguin42, I don't remember actually, just followed a tutorial
<penguin42> ah, always good to know how you did something to be able to undo it!
<ice9> my problem is that Cinnamon is not working correctly
<penguin42> tbh I've not tried XMir so don't know much about it, but I thought it's supposed to be able to work as a normal X server, so I think that's a bug, but maybe ask some of the ubuntu-x guys
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-29
<wilee-nilee> Clicking the install on the live session and nothing happens, it's a daily and on of hundreds of installs I have done, not sure whats up.
<wilee-nilee> one*
<Stanley00> wilee-nilee: did you checksum your iso?
<wilee-nilee> Stanley00, Its a daily, no I have run it daily, and just did.
<wilee-nilee> theoretically it would fix itself, lol
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Stanley00> Ì then, may be you should check your live when booting up, may be there's some error while *burning*
<wilee-nilee> the sum is correct and it is a usb, I'm a very experienced user.
<wilee-nilee> I am trying another usb loader the onboard thanks.
<Stanley00> OK, good luck then. :)
<Drakeson> hi, is the keyboard layout options totally gone in 13.10? i am holding shift key (capslock is turned on, and does not seem willing to turn off)
<Drakeson> actually, nevermind.  setxkbmap'ed for now...
<ice9> I installed cinnamon on ubuntu 13.10 but it's not showing any panels, only the desktop icon!
<bioevolgenec> Hello. I have an issue with my current installation of 13.10. While in every previous version, the laptop would suspend when the battery was low, it now shuts down. Furthermore, there is no "suspend" option in power settings, when battery is critically low.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<kerloi> Hi again. I'm still trying to fix my problems ... I still have a problem with grub: at boot time I don't have any menu. If I indicate the configfile which is correctly located at (hd0,4)/boot/grub/grub.cfg the system boot. So my question is how could grub not be able to find this file while it is located at the default location and grub can run it if I indicate it ...
<penguin42> kerloi: What happened between it working and between it failing?
<kerloi> penguin42, nothing it's a new laptop and a freh install
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> and this is +1 ?
<kerloi> I can't install 13.04 my hardware is not suported so yes
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> kerloi: So if you say the grub.cfg file is ok and you can tell it about it, then my guess is grub is looking at the wrong partition/disk for it - do you have only one disk?
<kerloi> Yes I do. One disque and five partitions
<penguin42> why 5?
<kerloi> efi/bios/swap/system/home
<penguin42> ooh efi erm I don't know much about modern efi magic
<kerloi> I made these partitions when I was trying to install 13.04
<kerloi> You suppose there is something special to do for efi system
<penguin42> there is I think but I think it should happen automatically
<penguin42> it's a GPT partitioned disk I assume?
<TJ-> With the beta2 live CD, amd64 desktop, running a terminal from the "Try It" option shows terrible terminal window background and font corruption, as to be unreadable, and typing doesn't appear until something else causing a window redraw. Haven't been able to find a bug describing this. Anyone else seen/heard of it?
<penguin42> TJ-: That sounds graphics driver specific?
<penguin42> kerloi: So you tried a 13.04 install, gave up and then did 13.10?
<kerloi> penguin42, yes
<TJ-> It doesn't affect any other windows, and I recall seeing this several releases ago too
<kerloi> And yes it is a gpt disque
<penguin42> TJ-: I've seen this happen in a VM before
<TJ-> penguin42: Yes, that's where its happening, under KVM
<penguin42> TJ-: Ah right, hang on let me find my 2-3 year old bug report
<TJ-> Trying to use it to bootstrap a highly encrypted install
<TJ-> penguin42: Yeah, I've been searching for the original bug and workaround but can't find it now I want it
<penguin42> TJ-: Changing to not using cirrus sometimes helps
<penguin42> TJ-: Bug 1080674
<ubottu> bug 1080674 in cairo "[QEMU] Corrupted desktop screen for raring desktop installation in QEMU guest (Cirrus graphics). Affects KVM but not VBox." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080674
<penguin42> hmm not even a year old :-)
<TJ-> It's not too vital, but I was using the terminal to create a VG inside the LUKS encrypted partition that ubiquity has created, since Ubiquity doesn't allow you to create an LVM inside a crypted volume!
<TJ-> That's not the bug I'm thinking of. This bug only affects gnome-terminal
<penguin42> TJ-: Not using cirrus graphics helps, e.g. try using spice/qxl
<BluesKaj> kerloi:  have you tried holding the left shift down after the bios/efi screen? Sometimes grub installs with no timeout the and menu won't appear
<TJ-> Ahh this one is closer to it bug #850649
<ubottu> bug 850649 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal extremely slow and display buggy" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850649
<kerloi> BluesKaj, Well I just did it and nothing happened. When I use the configfile command, it doesn't display a menu it starts automatically. I suppose there's a 0 timeout
<penguin42> TJ-: I'd still bet trying spice/qxl is the best bet
<penguin42> TJ-: It could still be the 1080674 given how much unity has changed since that bug was originally reported
<penguin42> kerloi: I'd kind of guess that you have part of a grub from 13.04 still left behind and that's why it's confused?
<kerloi> penguin42, Is there any way to remove completely grub and then re-run a grub-install ?
<TJ-> penguin42: I'm inclined to think not otherwise other windows would display the issue. As I recall, the cause is any window using some OpenGL constructs (which apparently gnome-terminal does to provide things like transparency, even what those effects are off).
<BluesKaj> kerloi:  you can't hesitate to hit and hold the shift key down after the bios screen , otherwise grub will disappear too quickly
<penguin42> TJ-: OK, fair enough, at the time I had exactly the opposite, the background being broken but the terminal being fine
<kerloi> BluesKaj, I don't understand. I have the grub command prompt right after the bios screen. I tried to hit and hold the left shift down but I still have the grub command prompt and not the menu
<penguin42> TJ-: I'm just updating my Saucy vm
<BluesKaj> kerloi:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<BluesKaj> kerloi: then grub isn't installed
<kerloi> BluesKaj, ^^ well it's a bit complicated for boot repair, the live cd doesn't support my hardware so I can't use it and one of the bug I'm facing is that I don't have an ethernet interface ...
<kerloi> I tried to find and download a deb package on the internet yesterday but I wasn't able to find one
<kerloi> Maybe I will simply re-format the entire system ...
<penguin42> kerloi: Probably easiest!  I'd try grub-install    and maybe check the grub device map
<kerloi> I can't access the internet on the laptop so I can't use apt-get. To install it I have to download a package from the internet on the windows PC I'm using right now and then to use an usb drive to move it to the laptop
<kerloi> Hopping there's no dependencies
<penguin42> kerloi: Ah yeh that's always a pain
<penguin42> kerloi: what ethernet has it got?
<BluesKaj> kerloi:  if you have a uefi system http://askubuntu.com/questions/208405/how-to-efi-install-ubuntu
<penguin42> kerloi: If you couldn't install with the live CD, how did you get this far?
<kerloi> It is a BCM57786 chip which seems not to be listed in the driver tg3.c
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bekks> kerloi: Your issue was already solved.
<bekks> kerloi: Contact the module author to include your PCI ID into the module.
<kerloi> I can install kubuntu from the live usb but then neither grub nor ethernet is working
<penguin42> kerloi: hmm with some drivers you can dynamically add a new PCI id
<kerloi> bekks, Yes its done it was just to tell penguin42
<TJ-> penguin42: tg3 doesn't allow that, unfortunately
<BluesKaj> kerloi:  by no HW support I thought you meant you couldn't install ubuntu at all :P
<penguin42> TJ-: Pity, it would be too easy :-(
<kerloi> BluesKaj, for 13.04 yes. I hav mouse and graphical problems ...
<kerloi> so I wasn't able to install it
<penguin42> kerloi: What machine is this so we can advise other unfortunates who ask
<BluesKaj> installing ubuntu on a mac laptop kerloi ?
<kerloi> It's an Acer Aspire E1-572G-54208G1TMnkk
<kerloi> BluesKaj, nop
<BluesKaj> ok , that's an odd ethernet nic for an acer
<penguin42> probably just the latest one
 * penguin42 notes with a model number that long they could probably have enough models to survive the age of the universe
<kerloi> So I'm buning the latest daily image and I will try to re-format and install everything
<penguin42> kerloi: There are also some upstream daily kernel packages available that will be newer than the ones on the daily image (they'll be bleeding edge from Linux's git)
<penguin42> TJ-: An up to date saucy on QXL/Spice graphics seems to work fine
<kerloi> I still have a question. I had many troubles with that efi system. I read somewhere that I needed a bios partition so I have one but I'm not convinced. What do you think ?
<penguin42> kerloi: I think EFI does need one, but it's pretty complicated
<BluesKaj> kerloi:  read ubottu post about efi above
<penguin42> TJ-: And I can confirm with saucy it's still corrupt
<penguin42> TJ-: Sorry, can confirm with Cirrus on saucy it's still corrupt in terminal
<TJ-> kerloi: If you have a UEFI system, the GPT only needs an EFI 0xEF00 boot partition (I reserve 500MB for that)
 * penguin42 is still sure he's mentioned that corruption somewhere but I can't remember which bug
<TJ-> penguin42: I'll live with it... I'm just using it to bootstrap an encrypted GRUB + encrypted VG installation onto USB flash, and then going to 'dd' it onto the destination laptop's hard drive
<penguin42> TJ-: Nod, although it's easy enough to flick it to QXL/Spice
<penguin42> TJ-: My assumption is it's a 24/32 bit issue because the cirrus runs in 24bpp and that's pretty rare these days
<TJ-> Yeah, that would make sense, and only affects OpenGL apps too
<TJ-> Grrr! Ubiquity! "You have selected the /boot file system to be stored on an encrypted partition. This is not possible...choose a non-encrypted partition..."
<TJ-> There was a time when F/OSS operated on the basis that the user knows best, despite what the software might think, and did what it was ordered!
<kerloi> Well it's weird the partitions sda1 happened to be mounted during the installation time. It failed a first time but now it seems to succed the partition part. It's still installing the system
<kerloi> and I saw that the bios partition was called biosgrub so maybe it was the problem ...
<penguin42> TJ-: Are you trying to do LUKS with Grub?
<TJ-> kerloi: Sounds like it; "biosgrub" is a 0xEF02 GPT
<TJ-> penguin42:  Yes
<penguin42> TJ-: Interesting, not seen that done yet, I've been curious about trying it
<TJ-> penguin42:  Or rather, I *am* doing LUKS GRUB, but Ubiquity doesn't understand it
<TJ-> It's easy, if you do it manually!
<TJ-> There's a bug in the grub2 scripts thought where they've used the wrong variable name, but once you fix that up, and do an grub-install && update-grub, it works nicely
<TJ-> bug ##1232237
<penguin42> TJ-: Nice, can I ask you why you're doing it with LUKS GRUB? I think it's probably the right thing to do (stops your kernel/initrd being attacked) but as long as grub itself isn't encrypted does it really help?
<TJ-> Grrr
<TJ-> bug #1232237
<ubottu> bug 1232237 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB_CRYPTODISK_ENABLE should be GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232237
<kerloi> well no it is exactly as before. Everything went well during the install but I have the grub command line. I can start ubuntu with configfile command. The grub.cfg file is correct and at the right location ...
<TJ-> penguin42: Yes, it helps. Grub can't get to its menu unless the LUKS key is provided for /boot/
<TJ-> And I have separate /boot/ and root-fs (root-fs and others as LVs in a VG
<TJ-> And that LUKS-encrypted VG uses a key-file rather than pass-phrase
<penguin42> TJ-: Now wire it through into secure boot to load the grub....
<TJ-> penguin42: Precisely
<TJ-> Patches for secure-boot are in grub, or entering,
<penguin42> TJ-: and hope it never goes wrong because I wouldn't like to debug it :-)
<TJ-> I keep mirrors of everything, plus the LUKS headers backed-up in multiple locations
<penguin42> TJ-: When a new kernel is added during a normal update and the grub.cfg gets updated does it have to be rehashed/signed?
<penguin42> TJ-: Any reason you haven't set that bug to triaged?
<TJ-> I believe so; the patches are still coming for GRUB so it'll be a while until its clear how the entire thing can be scripted correctly
<BluesKaj> why all the attn to encryption , even grub , TJ-  ?
<TJ-> penguin42: I was hoping another knowledgeable dev will do that, seeing as I both reported and confirmed it.
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Defence in depth
<kerloi> If I run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" it works (no error reported) but they mention a 0 timeout.
<penguin42> TJ-: I'm happy to set it, I mean I'm not that knowledgeable about it, but it's an obvious error and you've pointed to the upstream fix which is normally enough for me
<BluesKaj> TJ-:  must have some valuable data there :)
<TJ-> penguin42: I've done it ... I'm hoping to provide a patch so we can get it into 13.10
<penguin42> TJ-: One trick the windows disk crypt packages do is to hide the partition they keep their bootloader in so it looks like there is no clear-text data - of course that's completely bogus
<TJ-> But got hard disks dying all around me this week and having to repair/rebuild systems I didn't expect to! Found the caddy server dead this morning, its boot disk was clicking and ticking repeatedly, and I'm working on repairing one of the laptop's drives after a 500GB hybrid Flash drive failed
<TJ-> penguin42: Yeah, well there's no clear text with the LUKS GRUB... aside from the GRUB boot-strap code in sector 0.
<TJ-> The entire device is just random because I do "DEV=/dev/sdX; cryptsetup luksFormat $DEV && cryptsetup luksOpen $DEV randev && dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/randev bs=50M && cryptsetup luksClose randev && dd if=/dev/urandom of=$DEV bs=512 count=$(cryptsetup luksDump $DEV | awk '$0~/Payload/{print $3}')" - the quick way to randomise a large device
<penguin42> TJ-: surely it can't be fitting the whole luks key request/response,decrypt into sector 0?
<TJ-> penguin42: No, grub has several stages. stage 1 is the boot-strap, stage 1.5 is the essential modules for file-system and encryption (on MBR that's stored in the slack space after sector 0 in cylinder 1, on GPT, its in the dedicated 0xEF02 partition), stage 2 is the file-system in the /boot/ partition in /grub/
<penguin42> TJ-: But you said ' Yeah, well there's no clear text with the LUKS GRUB... aside from the GRUB boot-strap code in sector 0' - so how is the stage1.5 crypted?
<TJ-> penguin42: It's not, but it doesn't compromise the grub installation, in terms of giving away any clues as to what is installed
<TJ-> The user-configured parts (the sensitive info) and kernels are all inside the encrypted /boot/
<penguin42> TJ-: Right but you could do an evil-maid on it - so it doesn't get you that much futher than leaving the kernels open
<TJ-> Not when GRUB has fully implemented SecureBoot
<penguin42> right yes so it'll measure the 1.5 ?
<TJ-> each loaded module is tested before being loaded into memory
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> TJ-: So what about the grub.cfg itself?
<TJ-> inside encryptee /boot/
<TJ-> that's the point of encrypting GRUB
<penguin42> TJ-: Huh ok, so what tells grub to load the luks stuff and ask for the prompt if the grub.cfg is encrypted?
<TJ-> without a LUKS pass-phrase /boot/ doesn't get unlocked, and the thing is just a brick
<TJ-> penguin42: The modules installed for stage 1.5 ... it doesn't matter what they are, they're written into a single block of sectors by the installer. boot-strap loads the block of sectors and then executes the entry hooks. If SecureBoot is in operation, signatures are checked first
<penguin42> TJ-: And other loading the luks module it doesn't need any other config to tell it what to ask for/decrypt?
<TJ-> correct
<penguin42> ok, that's a nice way of doing it
<Guest____> I've seen someone on another support site saying he is running 12.04.4 and claiming some "bug" with apparmor not running if an included local/file is not present is causing 12.04.4 development to remove the use of apparmor.d/local includes.  I believe he's experiencing some other kind of apparmor problem.  Does this sound as untrue to anyone else as it does to me?
<TJ-> And, once unlocked, it is possible to run check-code to ensure the checksum of stage 1.5 is valid... and refuse to continue to an operating-system load if not, which is useful even when SecureBoot isn't set up
<penguin42> TJ-: and the block1.5 stuff is all in one 'file' in the EFI part so it knows to get measured?
<TJ-> For EFI that is in a real vfat file-system with type 0xEF00 GPT partition
<penguin42> yep
<TJ-> the UEFI specification madates VFAT as the file-system for that file-system
<TJ-> I don't envy the headaches the GRUB devs had to do in order to figure out how to support SecureBoot, with having to shoe-horn in the code to check signatures
<TJ-> I think that's why they need UEFI and GPT to do it, since the EFI partition can be hundreds of megabytes rather than a few sectors
<Guest____> penguin42, was that yep for me?
<penguin42> Guest____: Nope, it was a TJ- yep
<Guest____> ok thx :)
<penguin42> TJ-: Oh yeh and this stuff is both complex and subtle, any subtle screwup and someone will find a way to drive right over it
<TJ-> Guest____: Can that person provide a bug reference, if not, its best to treat it as hearsay
<Guest____> He's claiming this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/apparmor/+bug/1206742.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1206742 in AppArmor "allow non-existing profiles in /etc/apparmor.d/local" [Undecided,New]
<Guest____> I think he's got a borked install or an apparmor/kernel issue, or a cache issue.  I'm trying to put together evidence and suggestions for troubleshooting, but I thought I better ask on a dev list before making any claims.
<TJ-> Guest____: The bug makes sense, although I would have thought it only affects the specific profile apparmor is trying to load, not the entire apparmor defences
<Guest____> I wouldn't think it would cause Ubuntu to drop the local directory and includes.  Seems extreme.  Not sure where he is getting that, or if just conjecture.
<Guest____> thanks for your time!
<TJ-> Guest____: It sounds to me as if he should be using the apparmor_parser's -I option to add a path to the list of paths searched by the #include directive
<Guest____> i'll check it out
<TJ-> Any ideas how to alter an ubiquity installer script on the /rofs/ mount, seeing as its read-only. Got to find a way to prevent a script  fragment from doing "exit 1"
<penguin42> TJ-: What's it mounted off - i.e. could you just remount,rw ?
<penguin42> TJ-: Or mount a ramdisk over it?
<frank67> Hi everybody, I've installed Kubuntu 13.10 beta2 amd64 and I want to edit mp3 files via Kwave so I have also installed libmad0,lame and libid3 in order to have Kwave import of mp3 working but it doesn't, should I file a bug against Kwave?
<frank67> TIA
<TJ-> It's the ISO read-only file system, I was wondering about a unionfs with a ramdisk . Basically, I need to force ubiquity to NOT refuse to install when there's an encrypted /boot/
<penguin42> TJ-: Is it easier to rebuild the iso?
<penguin42> frank67: Most of the KDE stuff gets filed in KDEs own bug tracker, but the question - which is difficult to answer - is is it Kwaves fault or one of the other components
<frank67> tnx!
<TJ-> penguin42: "sudo su" then "mkdir /tmp/rofs-rw /rofs-ro && umount /rofs && mount -t squashfs -o  ro,noatime /dev/loop0 /rofs-ro && mount -t overlayfs -o lowerdir=/rofs-ro,upperdir=/tmp/rofs-rw overlayfs /rofs"
<penguin42> hmm, I'd never played with overlayfs - looks a solution to many evil problems :-)
<bekks> sudo su is a bad idea.
<bekks> TJ-: better use sudo -i
<TJ-> better use su, thanks
 * penguin42 notes this argument normally gets no further than  vi vs emacs
<bekks> !sudo | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
 * TJ- shakes head sadly
<TJ-> bekks: It's a bad idea to tell someone its a bad idea to do something unless a) you understand the full context, and b) you don't explain why
<bekks> TJ-: seems like you didnt a) and argueing about b) without knowing a)
<penguin42> bekks: Get off TJ-'s back
<TJ-> bekks: I understand it perfectly, and chose it for a reason
<TJ-> penguin42: I seem to be fighting ubiquity's partman now... each time I hack the scripts to get me further, it decides not to 'see' one of the partitions I've created, which makes me have to go back two steps in the installer, manually close one of the LUKS partitions it created, and go through it all again.. I'll be doing this in my sleep tonight :D
<penguin42> TJ-: I'm surprised, it's  normally fairly good where you've got the partitions you want to use
<penguin42> TJ-: How long before you give up and attack it with debootstrap
<TJ-> It's the LUKS stuff it fails to remember. It creates them, but if you step back then forward it doesn't create formatable sub-nodes for each of the /dev/mapper/sdX_crypted nodes it lists, as it does when they are originally created.
<TJ-> penguin42: LOL  This started out as my short-cut from having to use debootstrap - that was how I developed the LUKS+GRUB+LVM+Ubuntu method.
<penguin42> TJ-: debootstrap followed by 3 hours of hacking solves all known problems
<TJ-> On the actual hardware I also hit a weird issue whereby it'd boot fine into multiuser, but when doing recovery it'd hang after initrd... no clues, nothing!
<TJ-> penguin42: Gawd, tell me about it. So many configs done by script nowadays in the regular installer I'm always convinced I've missed something important
<penguin42> TJ-: I think there are some flags for passing to initrd/upstart to follow things
<TJ-> It doesn't get that far... I see local-bottom then ... nothing... seems like the "exec init" is hanging before it does much. Anyhow, I left it, and thought I'd do this method of install to check it
<penguin42> nod
<TJ-> OK, I have / /home/ /boot/ /var/ and swap configured. If my partman-crypto script edit is OK this *should* now warn me about the encrypted /boot/ but not stop!
<TJ-> Darn! Somehow its using a cached version of the file!
<TJ-> penguin42: Slap me with that Trout LOL! After all that overlayfs for /rofs/ it turns out the script being run wasn't the one in /rofs/lib/partman/ but the one in /lib/partman/ !
<penguin42> TJ-: Ah yeh it's hairy with the same scripts in the ro and the live bit
<TJ-> I assumed the installer stuff would only be in one place seeing as it isn't executed by the live env
<penguin42> that's be too easy
<TJ-> The 13.10 install has begun... time to make a nice big mug of tea
<penguin42> TJ-: In the VM are you seeing problems with the guest not shutting down/rebooting?
<TJ-> penguin42: I've not got that far yet :D
<TJ-> oh no! it's done the same thing as on the hardware. After entering the username it's just sat there not doing anything else! buttons greyed, but form interactive, progress cursor on display, no activity!
<penguin42> ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<TJ-> surely the beta2 amd64 live ISO isn't that badly broke
<TJ-> That'd hit the host, I'm not using libvirt/virsh, just a simple cmd-line "kvm ..." to fire it up
<penguin42> TJ-: Well a fresh dist-upgraded saucy is ok for me, but that was installed quite a while back
<penguin42> oh via SDL?
<TJ-> ahh hang on, no CPU activity but the host shows that kvm is doing about 10MB/s of disk I/O to the USB flash devices... I'll just drink my mugga and not interfere!
<penguin42> you're running a KVM off a USB flash device?
<TJ-> No, the flash devices (one with the ISO live image, and the other the installation target)
<TJ-> KVM running on the host's disks
<penguin42> right, but you're using a flash disc as the backing for the VM - that's horrible :-)
<TJ-> I have deduced why the installer seems to be stuck... it isn't cycling though its 'welcome' cards as the installation is running, its left the user info dialog up and interactive, which is very confusing
<TJ-> Why horrible? no different to an internal SSD
<penguin42> TJ-: oh they're USB SSDs or normal USB thumb drives?
<TJ-> I would have been using my 'caddy' server for this, which has lots of removable caddies but, as I said earlier, I came in this morning to find its boot disk was tick-clicking and had failed. Will fix that in the week. For now, I have to have this install on the target laptop by tonight.
<TJ-> USB flash storage... fast :)
<TJ-> OK, and the installer is interacting again now. I think the encryption took it some time, since I think it's using /dev/urandom to randomise the disk surface (again)
<penguin42> you can get a lack of randomness in VMs
<TJ-> indeed, maybe entropy was hard to get for a while there
<TJ-> That was why I had randomised them myself outside the VM first
<TJ-> 13.10 server is so much easier to work with. Had that deployed for a while with Apache 2.4 to provide TLS forward secrecy
<penguin42> TJ-: Why didn't you just do a 13.10 server install and then throw on unity-desktop?
<penguin42> (or is it ubuntu-desktop I forget)
<TJ-> I wish I had, like I said, for the trials I just used debootstrap... but I wan't to test out the live ISO this time around now I know precisely what I need to tweak for LUKS encrypted GRUB
<penguin42> TJ-: I always start with the server one when ever I'm doing something weird
<TJ-> with debootstrap I usually have a standard ubuntu-minimal LV, and then clone it as needed to add stuff.
<penguin42> TJ-: Be careful about things like host key duplication
<TJ-> Always am. I have a script that replaces UUIDs on file-systems and  distributes keys as required
<TJ-> Also resets the /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent* entries
<penguin42> nice - my hosting provider recently fell fowl of it
<TJ-> Ouch!
<TJ-> My deboostrap install is fully scripted. It takes me a little longer but saves so much time later when I need to repeat. Had to add the encrypted GRUB handling to it last week.
<TJ-> I had the dremmel out earlier inscribing each of the USB keys (they're all metal) so we don't get them mixed up later. So difficult keeping it steady to write small. Wrote some very wonky @ symbols
<penguin42> TJ-: Oh you're trying to do this secure boot as secure rescue/work anywhere thumbs?
<TJ-> Yeah. All the laptops are identical too, and have inbuilt GSM/GPS mini-PCIe cards for remote management and tracking
<penguin42> ok, yeh so if they are indeed identical I guess you've got a chance of doing the secureboot
<TJ-> The USB keys are for portable boots, but the same config is installed on the laptop disks too. We have USB key-files for unlocking the LVM VG too
<penguin42> TJ-: Your life will get more interesting when in 6months time you try to get a replacment/new one and they're slightly different
<TJ-> There's no /boot/ installed on the laptops though - that's on the USB keys. It's complicated to organise but once it is, it works well and protects the systems to the maximum possible
<TJ-> I won't. I am constantly buying identical second-user laptops and reconfiguring them to be identical. We can hot-swap, and cannibalise for parts, really easily. CPUs can be upgraded, there's 3 mini-PCIe slots, and plenty of other expansion, so they're very flexible.
<penguin42> what laptops with 3 mini-PCIe slots?
<TJ-> Dell XPS
<penguin42> TJ-: You are taking it to pretty extreme levels
<TJ-> We've got WWAN/GPS, WLAN and either SSD or CrystalHD expansion (depending on usage)
<TJ-> penguin42: It's great fun though!
<penguin42> TJ-: It's rare that you can say that when crypto is involved
<TJ-> They're easily and quickly disassembled, makes servicing a dream
<TJ-> Yeah... we don't need the latest just something thats easy to work with, flexible, and consistent
<TJ-> I can swap the LCD panels out in about 15 minutes, they've all got 1920x1200 now (some low-end models come with 1280x800 )
<TJ-> Basically, its a hackers paradise :)
<TJ-> I wanted to transfer the Pixel Qi screen out of my Notion Ink Adam into one but the screen isn't large enough, unfortunately
<penguin42> TJ-: I think the Dell stuff is made to be easily customised because they have such flexibility when you order
<TJ-> That's it. After having had Sony Vaios before these things are a breath of fresh air.
<penguin42> pixel qi only do upto 10.1"
<penguin42> TJ-: http://www.panelook.com/
<TJ-> That's right
<TJ-> I love it though, using it outside in the sunshine is a dream
<Pwnna> hi! I'm encountering some issues with 13.10 on my Thinkpad T420
<penguin42> describe the problems please
<Pwnna> There are two critical issues: cannot sleep (logs: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3167099 ) and graphics performance drops significantly after playing games for like 5 minutes or so. no logs
<Pwnna> there may be an related issue, which is related to graphics lock up and i found an upstream bug report => https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=53571
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 53571 in Video(DRI - Intel) "[fdo:54226] stale bcs->rcs semaphore" [Normal,New]
<Pwnna> that workaround does not work for the graphics framerate drop.
<Pwnna> gpu is both intel hd 3000 or the nvidia quadro 4200. Happens on both .
<Pwnna> no overheating detected (temperature hovered around 80C, CPU is underclocked to 1.6Ghz rather than my 2.3Ghz + turbo boost)
<Pwnna> idk what else to say about it. i can reproduce that issue pretty easily.. so if you need any help debugging it (my guess would be another upstream issue..)
<penguin42> Pwnna: When you say it happens on both, are you running with the Nvidia closed drivers/optimus or with bumblebee, or are you switching between discrete/integrated?
<Pwnna> penguin42: bumblebee.
<Pwnna> idk if my computer will boot with a bios switch. actually
<Pwnna> i could test that too
<penguin42> Pwnna: I run my works w520 in just nvidia mode
<penguin42> Pwnna: Using the bios setting
<Pwnna> yeah usually i don't have the need for the nvida card on the T420
<penguin42> Pwnna: I'd try and eliminate bumblebee from the problem since it's whole job in life is to switch between graphics cards it's not impossible it's related to your problem
<Pwnna> penguin42: yeah.
<Pwnna> penguin42: that's my guess too.  it's not just that. i noticed slow down as i type things into sublimetext after the slowdown
<Pwnna> but i guess ST2 uses GPU rendering? I think?
<penguin42> ST2?
<Pwnna> sublime text 2
<penguin42> ?
<Pwnna> it's a text editor
 * penguin42 doesn't know - I'm a vi penguin
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> i can't use vim. but i need vim emulation
<Pwnna> it's weird
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> well i can use vim. just not on anything with over like 20 files
<Pwnna> yeah, and then there's the sleep issue, which actually has logs! http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3167099
<penguin42> Pwnna: The other thing I'd do is make sure you're on a recent bios, I've seen a bunch of w520s with ancient bioses with really really random problems
<Pwnna> i think my bios is a 2011 bios
<Pwnna> how do you even upgrade that under linux? i thought lenovo didn't do that
<penguin42> I think they have a DOS floppy image thing
<Pwnna> hm
<penguin42> Pwnna: My reading of that sleep log is that it's stuck trying to load some firmware while it's trying to sleep which seems odd, if you can figure out what firmware it's trying to load and then add the module to the list of modules to unload prior to sleep it might do it
<Pwnna> hm.. but how would i go about figure that out? i'm not too famliar with this
<penguin42> Pwnna: You only pasted part of the log there - sometimes a full one says something like 'last sysfs file written' it might give a clue, but other than that yes it's guess work; I'd get it to take the wifi/network drivers out
<Pwnna> penguin42: did i? I just copied a bunch of stuff from kern.log
<penguin42> Pwnna: Well I'm wondering is there anything before that?
<Pwnna> nope
<penguin42> hmph
<Pwnna> wait
<Pwnna> maybe
<Pwnna> let me check syslog
<Pwnna> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3167161
<Pwnna> nothing really that interesting
<Pwnna> grepping for sysfs only gets me Sep 29 02:19:56 thinkpadt420 kernel: [51747.891718]  [<ffffffff81218546>] sysfs_write_file+0xc6/0x140
<Pwnna> that kinda stuff
<penguin42> Pwnna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<penguin42> Pwnna: Yeh I'm not too sure; tbh I think that's the 'please wake up' kick but might not say which device
<penguin42> Pwnna: So that debug procedure might help - never tried it
<Pwnna> and i'll be surprised if this is not already a known issue
<penguin42> Pwnna: Yeh, might be an easy work around though
<penguin42> Pwnna: The tricky thing is so many things can cause a sleep/restart to fail, figuring out that lots of people are hit by the same one is quite hard
<TJ-> Pwnna: The important bit in your log is "INFO: task kworker/u16:0:17142 blocked for more than 120 seconds." .
<penguin42> TJ-: I disagree
<penguin42> TJ-: I think the earlier 'rcu_sched self-detected stall on CPU' is the first bit and everything else is fall out
<TJ-> penguin42: It looks to me as if  fw_pm_notify(), which causes required firmware files to be cached, is causing reads of an EXT4 file-system, which is getting stuck
<penguin42> TJ-: Yeh I agree, I'm assuming that the disc/controller that the EXT4 is on is still asleep
<Pwnna> outside my area of expertise :)
<Pwnna> but if you guys need me to get more info, if there are some instructions somewhere, i can reproduce and get the info for you
<Pwnna> penguin42: and yeah. sleep issues are weird.
<penguin42> Pwnna: tbh I'm not going to be helping fix this
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> kay
<Pwnna> i assume it will be fine by the time 13.10 releases
<penguin42> Pwnna: But I'm happy to help you see if you can fix it chatting on here
<penguin42> Pwnna: Big assumption
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> the thinkpad t420 is quite common
<Pwnna> i recently discovered, or at least i think, that if there's an inaccessible NFS share mounted it won't go suspend
<ikonia> Pwnna: I've got a T420 and T430s sat right next to me, what's the issue ?
<penguin42> ikonia: Sleep triggers this: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3167099
<ikonia> as in hibernation/suspect ?
<penguin42> ikonia: Although pwnna does seem to have an entire nest of other bugs
<penguin42> ikonia: I think to ram?
<ikonia> seems odd as both my t420 and 430's have zero bugs/issues, infact they work superb
<ikonia> there are slight variations on spec's in the T420 class, so it would be worth zero'ing down on those
<ikonia> (get the unit ID class number)
<penguin42> ikonia: Nod, he's running with bumblebee as well; but yeh I've found there is a lot of variation as well with bios versions on the w520's don't know if the same is true on the 420
<ikonia> bumblebee ?? I'm not aware of an optimus enabled 420
<penguin42> anyway, take it up with Pwnna!
<PigDude> hi, how do i upgrade 13.04 to 13.10 beta? I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades but don't see 13.10 updates
<penguin42> ikonia: Yeh all the 420s I've seen are Intel only, but http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=PD015734 suggests Nvidias are on some
<ikonia> penguin42: yes, but th nividia's I've seen are not optimus cards,
<penguin42> ah that I don't know; I've heard of people running it on the 520s but never tried myself
<penguin42> and the 520s bios certainly offers the choice
<ikonia> there maybe an optiumus model, I've just never seen it/heard of it,
<gajendra> can anyone tell me how do i fix my xserver on ubuntu 13.10 beta
<ikonia> I've got access to almost any think pad, so I'm surprised I've not seen one
<penguin42> ikonia: That trace does have the mtm/model
<ikonia> I didnt notice
<penguin42> ikonia: http://appserver.lenovo.com.cn/lenovo_product_Detail.aspx?gdsid=A1900014604  is it - says Optimus
<penguin42> Sep 29 00:49:56 thinkpadt420 kernel: [46343.464659] Hardware name: LENOVO 4180J4C/4180J4C, BIOS 83ET57WW (1.27 ) 05/17/2011
<TJ-> If you look further down the stack-trace of task "kworker/u16:0:17142" you'll see " _request_firmware" The timing is "00:52:08" and if that's after 120 seconds stall, that puts the original worker running at "00:50:08".  The stall on CPU0 occurs at "00:49:56" firmware_data_read
<ikonia> but what device needs firmware ?
<TJ-> Whichever devices originally loaded firmware... I don't think that is important... the problem seems to be in accessing some EXT4 file-system... the firmware wanting access is incidental. It is possible some PM script has unloaded a required driver at that point
<penguin42> TJ-: Well it seems from my reading to be happening during wake up, so what is supposed to ensure that things get woken in the right order?
<penguin42> I guess the other possibility is something has apparently been woken but didn't work
<penguin42> ikonia: I pointed him at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend which does have some hints on trying to find that out
<TJ-> No, its happening during suspend
<penguin42> TJ-: What makes you say that?
<TJ-> The PM suspend scripts run in userspace, and then "PM: Preparing system for mem sleep" leads to any firmware files being used being loaded into RAM cache so that, at resume, there's no possible hangs due to missing firmware required before userspace unfreezes
<penguin42> ah ok, and that backtrace does have pm_suspend in it but I don't see the wake half
<TJ-> On CPU0 you can see in the call-stack "fw_pm_notify()" - that function is responsible for kicking-off the loading of the firmware files into cache before sleep
<penguin42> hmm - so if it's not got into sleep yet then why is it blocking?
<TJ-> I suspect that firmware stuff eventually causes a new worker task to be queued which is executed on another CPU to read the file-system containing the firmware file itself... and that looks to be what is hanging overall
<penguin42> but that should all be safe shouldn't it - that's just causing a file to be loaded - nothing too odd at that point?
<TJ-> Unless the userspace scripts unloaded some module that is involved in the block device underlying that file-system
<TJ-> Or, it might be a new bug caused by something else... there's some sign of the NMI showing traces in IRQ handlers for timers that could, I suppose, be stuck
<TJ-> That log isn't complete enough unfortunately - we need to see the complete log from when the system booted last (/var/log/kern.log)
<TJ-> At that point this is what we ought to see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6172176/
<ariel__> hello
<penguin42> hi
<ariel__> i am from colombia
<ariel__> help  rtl8192cu no funcion
<ariel__> my english is so so
<penguin42> ariel__: Does the device appear in network manager or ifconfig?
<ariel__> yes
<TJ-> Pwnna: penguin42 This appears to be the issue... no mainline resolution so far that I can see http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1204.3/01651.html
<ariel__> does not work with wpa networks
<penguin42> TJ-: That's got a lot further though hasn't it   - that's slept and awoken and then died?
<penguin42> ariel__: Ah, ok I don't know wpa stuff
<Pwnna> hm. upstream bugs are fun
<Pwnna> wait
<Pwnna> this is really old
<TJ-> It's the same basic issue when you read further into the thread and they separate the libertas driver issues from the firmware
<Pwnna> but this didn't occur on 13.04
<TJ-> But its a different kernel!
<Pwnna> right
<TJ-> You could bisect the kernels to identify the commit that introduced the regression.
<Pwnna> but this report is 3.3.3
<Pwnna> i was on 3.8?
<penguin42> TJ-: Oh because you think something is doing an async firmware load?
<TJ-> It's all async... the firmware request causes a job to be queued, which if you look, is what CPU3 is handling
<penguin42> TJ-: But then it doesn't answer why it didn't complete
<TJ-> indeed.. but we know it got stuck waiting for something in the EXT4 file-system for 120 seconds
<penguin42> and if this is happening before it's gone into sleep then all the disk/sata/pcie should be happt
<BluesKaj> my wife gives  firm requests ,and I cause the jobs to be queued
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What does she do if you don't respond after 2 minutes?
<TJ-> In theory, yes
<BluesKaj> the requests get louder , penguin42
<penguin42> TJ-: do they interact with other power management stuff even at that point - e.g. if the hard drive was spun down?
<TJ-> I've been looking through the kernel source, not found any clues on the PM/FW side so far... as the hung task is in the block devices I doubt the issue is obvious. It's likely a race condition blocking on waiting for something
<penguin42> nod, if it was someone would have fixed it
<TJ-> There are some telling comments in the code that would make be very dubious about it, and think races are very possible. check out "static void device_cache_fw_images(void)"
<TJ-> It's in "drivers/base/firmware_class.c"
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> TJ-: http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/commit/?id=e771d1aafb92aebe46fcd30d30afa504faee4335  ?
<penguin42> but I don't see anything in those bt about helpers
<TJ-> That looks like a fix!
<TJ-> That should be in, too
<penguin42> found that from a git log on the firmware_class.c
<penguin42> TJ-: Well it's a fix for *a* firmware load blocking, whether it's a fix for *the* problem is adifferent question
<TJ-> Yeah, and the author is from Canonical, but doesn't reference any bug reports :(
<penguin42> nod
<TJ-> git describe --contains e771d1aafb92aebe46fcd30d == v3.11-rc1~156^2~17
<penguin42> ooh that's nice
<TJ-> Maybe not... Wasnt the problem on 13.10, which has 3.11.0
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> how do you parse that v3.11-rc1~156^2~17 ?
<penguin42> isn't that something like 2 commits behind something that's erm....
<seren> Hello all,
<seren> just a quick question, I have installed saucy
<seren> And i don't see a wikipedia scope as in some video I have seen around
<seren> which package I am missing
<seren> Or it might be installed but I don't see it in the reference category
<TJ-> penguin42: v3.11, release candidate 1, ~156 commits behind the tag
<TJ-> penguin42: but subject to a merge or two
<penguin42> ah ok, yeh because of the --contains that's the 1st tag after it?
<TJ-> Finally! just got ubiquity installer finished  after fixing another grub-install issue where ubiquity hadn't got a correct mtab for the encrypted /boot/
<penguin42> TJ-: You really should write this up if you get it to work!
<TJ-> penguin42: If!?!? It works with debootstrap... it's ubiquity having the issues! If I have time I'll look at patching it to support this
<Daekdroom> 3.11 is a version that is forever tainted by Windows.
<Konstigt> Thinking about this bug.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1232454 .. is this little power warning really something that will be in the final version? Looks way to unpolished.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232454 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Often automatic suspend when I unlock" [Undecided,New]
<mibofra>  Ubuntu bug 1232454 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Often automatic suspend when I unlock" [Undecided,New] I've experienced this bug, on a tty console
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232454 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Often automatic suspend when I unlock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232454
<Konstigt> mibofra: on a tty console?
<mibofra> Konstigt, yes, I use there s2ram or simply I close the monitor of the laptop (and activating the lid xD)
<mibofra> after with one key on the keyboard or the power button I return operative
<mibofra> but after 10-30s it suspends itself
<Konstigt> ok, my problem is mainly the dialog
<Felix713> Hi, I am having trouble with the Saucy beta2 installer. So I just spent 30 minutes reading bug reports on launchpad before going to file a new bug. But when I try to file the bug on this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  by clicking on "Report a Bug" it opens this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs instead of allowing me to fill in a new bug from.  I am logged in to my launchpad account. Very frustra
<Felix713> I have been trying to install Saucy Beta 2 on my HP ML 115 Gen5 machine but the installed always fails right at the start of the procedure. It sometimes (not always) gets as far as allowing you to choose "Install Ubuntu" or "Try without installing" (I can't remember the exact wording) and if it gets this far I can change options with F6 to disable acpi and mdraid. However when I choose "Install" and hit enter then it my sho
<Felix713> BusyBox v1.20.2 (Ubuntu 1:120.0-8.1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<Felix713> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<Felix713>  (initramfs)
<Felix713> N.B. Keyboard is non functional at this point
<Felix713> I have tried 3 different versions of the beta installer and checked the MD5sum on the downloaded ISO files. I have also tried burning the DVD at different speeds (4x and 8x),
<Felix713> Current OS is Ubuntu 12.10. Never had this problem before on this machine since 2008.
<Felix713> I would be very grateful if anybody could give me a hint on how to file this as a bug on Launchpad. Then I could go to bed. : -)    Thanks
<trism> Felix713: if you read the ReportingBugs page it tells you how to report bugs on launchpad near the bottom (but you could also use ubuntu-bug from the live session)
<Felix713> Hi trism. It is a very long page (and I am not a newbie) is there a link buried in there that actually gets me to the bug reporter?
<trism> Felix713: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net (but again you should probably use ubuntu-bug if you can)
<Felix713> Thank you!   I'm not sure what you mean by use ubuntu-bug from the Live session. If you mean the Live CD it will not get as far as booting the OS on my machine.
<k1l_> !bug | Felix713
<ubottu> Felix713: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<r_rios> Just repeating my question from #kubuntu: Hey. I updated to [Kubuntu] 13.10 beta 2 and now enabling opengl makes kwin freeze. Known problem? Intel graphics here.
<trism> r_rios: depending on what intel chipset you have, and if it is a mesa issue might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1222602 (the workaround in comment #6 worked for me in unity)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1222602 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[gen3] Bad performance on GMA950 and GMA3150" [High,Confirmed]
<r_rios> trism: No good
<Rallias> Uhm... so... uhm... I'm getting this error http://i.imgur.com/1fuGL8K.png What do I do?
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-22
<vincenzoml> Hi all. With ubuntu 14.10, when I plug in earphones on my laptop, I can still hear my speakers
<vincenzoml> With ubutnu 14.04 and I believe also earlier updates to 14.10 I could see the usual "did you insert headset or earphones" dialog
<vincenzoml> do you know if that's fixable? It's annoying when I don't notice and people can hear my music
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Fohlen> hey. Just wondering, would: apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-35* linux-image-3.13.0-35* --fix-missing be the propper way to update my kernel to the newest version ubuntu 14.10?
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-23
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks - sun is still here :)
<elfy> how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good, sun is showing itself here somewhat.
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<rainbowwarrior> Hi I am using Ubuntu 14.10 on an acer v5 571p laptop connected to a aoc monitor via hdmi , my problem is for some reason when I run an application from the launcher I just get an icon of the program and then when I click on it nothing happens , how can I fix this please ?
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<rainbowwarrior> Hi I am using Ubuntu 14.10 on an acer v5 571p laptop connected to a aoc monitor via hdmi , my problem is for some reason when I run an application from the launcher I just get an icon of the program and then when I click on it nothing happens , how can I fix this please ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> the 14.10 Final Beta Freeze is on
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<vincenzoml> Hi all, since some recent update my sound card has stopped detecting when I plug in a jack in the headphones output of my laptop
<vincenzoml> I've used a program called hdajackretask to make pulseaudio at least *see* the headphones out
<vincenzoml> but now I need to switch the output manually
<vincenzoml> autodetection is just broken
<prodigel> hey all. Got a small issue with ubuntu utopic, dunno if it's meant to be like that or a bug: If you have two keyboards (laptop + normal) hitting caps lock will sync the two keyboard states (both on/off). This wasn't happening in the previous versions, and it was a useful 'feature' as I was able this way to bypass the apple keyboard caps lock delay keypress. Why do I need that? :) Well ... I'm mapping my caps lock to Escape whi
<prodigel> ch I use a lot in vim. Hope you find my issue interesting!
<prodigel> wow, cool down! too much feedback!
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> fancy seeing you here this time of the day lordievader :)
<lordievader> elfy: ?
<elfy> that time of the day - not important :)
<lordievader> Quite a regular time for me ;). Anyhow, how are you elfy?
<elfy> that's what I meant lordievader - it's a regular time for me to show up too - I'm just about ready to toddle of to work
<lordievader> Usually such a sentence is used when it is strange when you see someone at that hour, for as far as I know. But I'm not a native speaker ;)
<elfy> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-25
<MoPac> Hello. Trying to figure out whether my current kernel version should or shouldn't contain a patch that was "released" into Utopic this month. (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1365378)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1365378 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "[Regression] realtek pci-e card readers don't recognize mmc cards" [High,Fix committed]
<MoPac> My OS doesn't recognize SD cards, and I don't know if I lack this fix or if it's just not working for me
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> pretty good thanks :) just updated bash and did firefox while I had proposed enabled
<lordievader> The CVE?
<elfy> bash one? if so I guess so - not read that
<lordievader> elfy: There was a exploit discovered yesterday.
<lordievader> http://www.csoonline.com/article/2687265/application-security/remote-exploit-in-bash-cve-2014-6271.html
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 processes trailing strings after function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apache HTTP Server, scripts executed by unspecified DHCP client... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<elfy> yea that one lordievader
<lordievader> Lets see if I need to recompile bash...
<elfy> I don't compile :)
<lordievader> elfy: I run Gentoo as my main OS ;)
<elfy> unless I really need to that is
<elfy> heh :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<HFSPLUS> ikonia, noooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaa
<elfy> thanks ikonia
<xubuntu48w> hi
<xubuntu48w> I did not found updates for firefox 32 and TB and for bash in xubuntu 14.10. Is it frozen?
<BluesKaj> 14.10 is on a freeze atm
<xubuntu48w> why? how can I get security updates ?
<lordievader> !info bash trusty
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-7ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 535 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<lordievader> !info bash utopic
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-9ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 577 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<ikonia> you wait for the fix
<ikonia> you shouldn't be running these in prodution, so it shouldn' tbe an issue
<ikonia> if you're really concerned close down the machines until a fix is released
<xubuntu48w> ok thx. but I needed the 3.16 kernel because of grafik card
<ikonia> doesn't change what I said
<xubuntu48w> thx
<elfy> thought they were releasing it
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> the things people say, and the things they do are too seperate things
<elfy> saw some chat in -release an hour or so ago
<ikonia> but depending on it for a pre-release distro = your problem
<ikonia> I'm sure they actually will respond to the bash one quickly
<elfy> indeed that is so ikonia
<elfy> and yes I totally agree :)
<elfy> at the end of the day - imho - someone running a dev version should be able to pick an updated package from -proposed if it's there - which it was 12 hours ago
<ikonia> I don't disagree
<jtaylor> have there really been no utopic updates since yesterday?
<jtaylor> or is my mirror just broken :/
<lordievader> I heard something about a freeze, probably just that.
<lordievader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<genii> Note on the schedule, Sept 25: Final Beta Freeze, Final Beta
<BluesKaj> is he bash vulnerability going to be patched in 14.10 ?
<BluesKaj> the
<elfy> BluesKaj: it's in proposed - they were talking about it earlier in -release
<elfy> but it is installable from proposed if you want to
<BluesKaj> ok thanks elfy
<BluesKaj> guess I'll take a chance on proposed
<elfy> as is firefox
<elfy> worked ok for me 14 hours ago
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> got the deb handy elfy ?
<elfy> well I've got it here somewhere lol
<TJ-> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.3-9ubuntu2
<BluesKaj> TJ-, thanks
<elfy> BluesKaj: sorry - not thinking properly here - it's been a long day :)
<Nothing_Much> So I'm on Utopic... and I'm getting this error trying to launch testdrive-gtk :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyrenamer/+bug/1363748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363748 in pyrenamer (Ubuntu) "Utopic crash on launch; "Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> ok bash patch, configured, compiled and installed on 2 linux machines ...wonder if I can find one for the router
<BluesKaj> heh, configured compiles and installed the so called bash patch , but the check command says my system is still vulnerable, wth is going on?
<rww> BluesKaj: there are two CVEs for two bash bugs, one of which is an extension of the other. Perhaps you didn't patch both.
<rww> Meanwhile in normal person land, Ubuntu received security updates for both already ;)
<BluesKaj> rww, I ran the updates yesterday , but the check command still shows me as vulnerable
<rww> 22:31:14 < mdeslaur> I pushed out CVE-2014-7169 about 10 minutes ago
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<rww> okay, that CVE detection thing is starting to get annoying
<rww> BluesKaj: (it's currently 22:49)
<BluesKaj> i was told it would come down the pipe if i had the proposed repo, but it wasn't specified which proposed .. so I'm stumped , there's gotta be one available
<rww> utopic-proposed, I expect
<BluesKaj> main or....?
<rww> bash is in main, yes
<rww> Launchpad doesn't show the second one in utopic-proposed yet, though.
<rww> so, you know, that'll come when it comes. downside of using a development version that isn't intended for production ;)
<TJ-> It's in the ubuntu-security-proposed PPA, read the USN CVE report
<TJ-> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-7169.html
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<rww> ah, I fail. thanks TJ- :)
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages  that only links to 10..04,12.04,14.04
<TJ-> Makes sense, seeing as Utopic is in development still ... no one is using it for Production, right?
<k1l_> *cough* no, no one
<TJ-> ;-p
<rww> "Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer somehow." ~ some hot person who wrote /topic
<rww> should probably have added "may eat your cat"
<TJ-> It's not like most server installs will be vulnerable anyhow, if they haven't changed the default shell from dash, especially for system services
<opti> has this whole bash fiasco slowed up the beta release?
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> mostly good thanks :)
<elfy> ask me in 20 minutes when I'll know if I get my day off or have to go in :p
<lordievader> Mostly good, hehe. Why only mostly? Missing your morning coffee?
<elfy> :)
<elfy> fully good now lordievader :p
<elfy> hi PaulW2U
<lordievader> Hehe
<PaulW2U> hi elfy, latest xubuntu is looking good
<elfy> even pink? :)
<PaulW2U> well.....it was a surprise. i might get to like it :)
<elfy> :)
<lordievader> Pink? I Xubuntu pink these days?
<elfy> lordievader: custom highlights to surprise one of the team
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vitimiti> Has it happened to anybody else that the perl module of hexchat is lost in Ubuntu Utopic?
<vitimiti> hi, btw
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<elfy> vitimiti: I think I saw someone else mention it
<BluesKaj> hi elfy
<vitimiti> elfy, I have this problem that I have more than a thousand lines of script in perl and the perl module is not loaded
<elfy> report it then
<vitimiti> elfy, alright
<BluesKaj> still waiting for the correct bash shell patch
<elfy> vitimiti: check it's not been reported first
<vitimiti> elfy, yeah, I'm on it
<elfy> BluesKaj: there was another in -proposed today :)
<BluesKaj> if it's in main, it tries to take out my desktop
<BluesKaj> do you have the exact sources.list deb url elfy, I would appreciate it if you posted it
<BluesKaj> bash (4.3-9ubuntu3) utopic installed, but check still shows vulnerable...guess it's going to be a while this bash vulnerability is straightened out
<BluesKaj> until
<k1l_> well, was the 2nd patch already pushed to utopic?
<elfy> BluesKaj: sorry - didn't see your ping till it was too late
<BluesKaj> k1l_, dunno, how many patches are there?
<k1l_> 2, so far. one quick fix and one from last night
<k1l_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-7169.html
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<k1l_> well, 4.3-9ubuntu3 should be the fix
<BluesKaj> ran this check and it shows I'm still vulnerable, unless the command isn't correct,  env check='Not vulnerable' x='() { :;}; check=Vulnerable' bash -c 'echo $check'
<k1l_> for 14.04 this check gives me: not vulv
<k1l_> *vulnerable
<BluesKaj> well 14,10 here
<BluesKaj> so it.s the wrong patch for 14.10
<k1l_> well yes. but the bash patches were made in one task. so something on 14.10 seems to not work like intended
<TJ-> This is the patch: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/185797566/bash_4.3-9ubuntu2_4.3-9ubuntu3.diff.gz
<BluesKaj> TJ-, yes, that's what's installed but the vulnerability check for Kubuntu 14.10 still show vulnerable here
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Interesting; I've seen someone else report on 1 out of 100 servers patched, the vulnerability test still comes back positive after a complete reboot, too
<BluesKaj> anyway i guess the priority is for 14.04 and official releases
<BluesKaj> i don't see any firmware updates available for my TP-Link TL-WDR3600 Router...that's probly more important anyway
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Have you done a system reboot to check it?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, yes, there was a kernel upgrade as well
<TJ-> BluesKaj: So, not caused by in-memory instances
<BluesKaj> TJ-, whatever that means :)
<TJ-> BluesKaj: A package update only changes the files on the storage medium - any instances of a process running and in memory remain using the original code. That's why services have to be restarted after an upgrade
<TJ-> BluesKaj: So existing bash shells wouldn't be fixed by simply installing the fixed package - the shells would need to be exited an re-opened to use the fixed code
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Did you open a new bash instance to test the vunerablity?
<TJ-> lordievader: The PC was rebooted
<lordievader> Ah, never mind.
<xubuntu85w> Does anyone know if there is a bug in beta that prevents the use of encrypted installation? I can't unencrypt the disk on startup!
<xubuntu85w> happend with beta1/2
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: Is the keyboard translation using some none ASCII characters, or no-US keyboard - it could be a simple key-code translation issue
<xubuntu85w> Password was "test" so I don't think so.
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: :)
<xubuntu85w> It works fine with 14.04.1 but not with 14.10. What could have changed?
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: You're using full disk encryption?
<xubuntu85w> Yes and also encrypted home folder.
<xubuntu85w> After Installation cryptsetup fails to accept the password!?
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: So you get a Plymouth splash screen prompting for the password? If instead of using that, you drop to the busybox shell and manually unlock the device, does it succeed?
<xubuntu85w> I didn't try that yet.
<xubuntu85w> How to do it manually?
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXY <device-mapper-name>
<BluesKaj> lordievader, sorry was away trying to fix the wireless KB for the desktop pc. yes I opened  terminal and ran the vulnerability check after rebooting
<xubuntu85w> TJ I think it worked but what does it mean?
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: If it worked, you'll have "/dev/mapper/<device-mapper-name>" ... and the system should be able to continue booting. So, that would indicate that plymouth isn't communicating with cryptsetup correctly
<xubuntu85w> Yes "dev/mapper/..." is there.
<xubuntu85w> Can anyone else confirm this with a quick VM installation?
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: Confirmed
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: Tapping Caps Lock a couple of times solved it for me
<xubuntu85w> Thanks for the feedback! How to report it?
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: I'm checking whether it is a bug, or simply the system somehow having the shift key toggle locked on
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: Looks like a Plymouth issue - using "debug --debug --verbose" instead of "quiet splash" I get the text console and prompt, and that worked fine
<xubuntu85w> I tried holding Shift while typing the password, but that failed also.
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: I toggled Caps Lock a couple times, then it worked fine
<xubuntu85w> Okay, but I hope that it's easy to fix for the final release.
<TJ-> Ouch! the initrd's conf/conf.d/cryptroot looks bad!
<xubuntu85w> That sounds like bad news although I don't know what it means.
<TJ-> Ahhh, maybe OK. The initrd's cryptroot usually only has an entry for the root file-system in it, but here it has one for the swap partition too.
<xubuntu85w> In 14.04 swap didn't work with encrypted disk.
<TJ-> xubuntu85w: It did on my systems
<BluesKaj> TJ-, we just had a problem art kubuyntu where an encrypted swap was mucking up the plasma desktop and kde in general
<BluesKaj> art=at
<BluesKaj> er #kubuntu :)
<xubuntu85w> I had no swap after encrypted installation so I used file swap.
<BluesKaj> yeah I used file swap for a while tp preserve my partition table from logical partitioning
<TJ-> BluesKaj: That one looks like the problem started *after* the user tried to remove and then re-configure encrypted swap. My bet would be, they didn't correctly reconfigure the swap, its not working, and therefore the system is running out of RAM
<xubuntu85w> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224129
<BluesKaj> I would like to try LVM, but it's unfamiliar territory and reluctant to take the plunge
<TJ-> BluesKaj: It's a lot of fun.... like a breath of fresh air compared to hard partitioning
<BluesKaj> TJ-, no doubt, how does one manage a dual boot setup etc
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Well, lets say currently there's a partition of 60G for Linux, that can be assigned as an LVM Physical Volume (PV) instead, which is assigned to a Volume Group (VG). In that VG we can create as many Logical Volumes (LV) as we want, of any size, and keep some space (called 'extents') unallocated (FREE) for use later. File-systems are created inside LVs.
<TJ-> BluesKaj: LVM won't affect Windows or dual-boot - GRUB still does all the same things, but it 'knows' how to read LVM volumes too
<BluesKaj> son the LVs are dynamic within the VG and the VG is a fixed size ?
<BluesKaj> son=so
<BluesKaj> TJ-,^
<TJ-> BluesKaj: The LVs are fixed size... they can be whole disks or partitions. Many PVs can be assigned to a single VG. LVs within VGs can be any size that fits within the total extents (usually 4MB each) of the VG
<TJ-> BluesKaj: LVs can be RAIDed across multiple PVs of the VG for resilience; snapshots of LVs can be taken for online backup, 'restore points' and so forth
<BluesKaj> ok , I think i get the picture now
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I appreciate it only needing a couple of commands to resize a file-system as needed: "lvresize + resize2fs" for example, to do an online resize of an EXT file-system
<lordievader> That is nice ain't it :D
<lordievader> Hmm, I'm out of space... there I have space again :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , instead having to muck about with gparted etc
<BluesKaj> err instead of
<BluesKaj> i better find my glasses ..my old eyes are giving me a difficult time today
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Add monitors :)
<TJ-> BluesKaj: My biggest use of LVs is for transient virtual machine guest images for testing; for chroot's for testing and building packages, and so on.
<BluesKaj> TJ-, sometimes I use the TV as a monitor with the desktop media server pc when on IRC, but i'm using this laptop mostly these days and quite frankly the keyboard seems offset compared to the desktop types and it throws me off
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I know the feeling - I've got 2 Apple Wireless bluetooth keyboards (the nice big 100 key versions), and the travel on the keys versus the laptop travel causes me lots of terrible typos
<BluesKaj> TJ-, nice KBs tho :)
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Yeah, about the only Apple device I'll touch though :)
<TJ-> I've got a bank of 6 monitors here so I have both keyboards connected and I can use them in front of particular monitors, rather than moving the keyboard about
<BluesKaj> some kind of work station ?
<TJ-> Laptop
<BluesKaj> with 6 monitors ...that's quite a setup
<TJ-> Dell XPS 1530 -> ExpressCard/34 -> ViDock 4 -> Nvidia Quadro NVS420 - adds 2 GPUs and 4 heads to the laptop's internal 2 heads (LVDS + HDMI)
<TJ-> Each head drives a 1920x1200 LCD, 3 in portrait mode, 3 landscape, configured across 4 X screens
<ceed^> I updated from 14.04 to 14.10 without problems. But I have a bunch gpg key not available error messages from apt with I run an update. I have tried to add the keys but the messages are still there. Any idea what may be the problem?
<TJ-> ceed^: find out which keys are missing, and check the key-server and package containing keys - one or more for 14.10 is possibly not installed/updated correctly
<ceed^> TJ-: So there's no way to have it check and download the missing keys? There's so many it's going to take a lot of time.
<TJ-> ceed^: I suspect checking on one you may be able to identify the package containing it, (re)install that package, and fix many of the others too
<ceed^> Sorry, I'm not very good with this. How do I find out which package has missing keys?
<ceed^> These are all the error messages: http://hastebin.com/ilawenukes.mel
<TJ-> ceed^:  look carefully - the main missing key is 40976EAF437D05B5
<k1l> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<TJ-> k1l: No! we're trying to figure out which package should have been installed that carries that key
<k1l> hmm, ok
<TJ-> ceed^: You can see which key that is using the Ubuntu key-server, with http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x40976EAF437D05B5&fingerprint=on
<TJ-> ceed^: The key's name is "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" which makes sense because it is for signing packages, so we need to figure out which package the system is missing, that contains that key
<k1l> !info launchpad-getkeys
<ubottu> Package launchpad-getkeys does not exist in utopic
<TJ-> The package should be "ubuntu-keyring"
<k1l> yes
<TJ-> ceed^: Try this, you should get the same result as me: "grep 'Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key' /usr/share/keyrings/*" => "Binary file /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg matches"
<ceed^> bash: grep 'Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key' /usr/share/keyrings/*: No such file or directory
<TJ-> ceed^: The postinst script should copy  " /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg" to "/var/lib/apt/keyrings/"
<TJ-> ceed^: Ouch! something went seriously wrong with the upgrade
<ceed^> TJ-: It did? Everything works fine except for those gpg errors I get
<TJ-> ceed^: If ubuntu-keyrings was removed, and not replaced, that's a pretty big error
<TJ-> ceed^: You need to manually download the .deb file, install it manually, and then it ought to work
<ceed^> The ubuntu-keyrings deb?
<TJ-> ceed^: The version in Utopic is: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/ubuntu-keyring
<TJ-> ceed^: You can download it with the link provided there: "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-keyring/ubuntu-keyring_2012.05.19_all.deb"
<ceed^> When I try to install it it says: Error: no longer provides ubuntu-keyring
<TJ-> ceed^: Then install it with "sudo dpkg -i ubuntu-keyring_2012.05.19_all.deb"
<TJ-> Huh?
<ceed^> I used gdebi tro try to install it
<ceed^> I'll try from command line
<ceed^> dpkg: error processing package ubuntu-keyring (--install):
<ceed^>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ceed^> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ceed^>  ubuntu-keyring
<TJ-> ceed^: Has the system run out of space on the root file-system ("df -h") ?
<ceed^> TJ-: Nope, plenty of space on all partitions
<TJ-> ceed^: run that script manually, let's see what is going on: "sudo sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntu-keyring.postinst"
<ceed^> Here's the full output when I try to install: http://hastebin.com/ibihawuxuy.hs
<TJ-> ceed^: The error is right there "resource limit"
<ceed^> Not sure what that means, sorry :)
<ceed^> When I run the script I get: http://hastebin.com/utapigudil.hs
<TJ-> ceed^: I dealt with this same bug back in March, here's the appropriate report bug 1263540
<ubottu> bug 1263540 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt-get reports NO_PUBKEY gpg error for keys that are present in trusted.gpg." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263540
<TJ-> ceed^: Check in particular comment #7
<ceed^> Will do, thanks!
<TJ-> ceed^: In summary, you've added so many PPAs and other non-core repositories that GPG, the key-tool, cannot load all the trust files
<ceed^> Ah ok
<ceed^> So if I remove some of the ppa's I would be fine?
<TJ-> ceed^: Yes, or any empty .gpg files in "/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/"
<ceed^> I will have a look
<TJ-> ceed^:  I do wonder if those files can be simply combined with 'cat' to make one file, but I don't feel like testing that idea right now :)
<ceed^> Ok! :) Lots of old gunk in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ Cleaning house now.
<ceed^> TJ-: That was all I had to do: Clean out old and empty gpg keys. apt-get update runs clean now. Thank you so much!
<TJ-> ceed^: You're welcome - I had totally forgotten working on that same bug, until I was searching for the same thing :)
<ceed^> TJ-: I think I have been removing repos and the keys have been left behind for a long time. Good to know there's a gotcha there if you do not keep it relatively clean :)
<vitimiti> hi
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-27
<elhoir> hello guys, coulñd you tell me what exactly are the linux-tools-* packages?
<elhoir> what kind of tools?
<bubbasaures> .
<dns53> i'm trying to upgrade using do-release-upgrade -d and it is having problems calculating the upgrade, is there something i should try to debug it?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you this Saturday morning?
<elfy> excellent thanks :)
<elfy> you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :), it's a nice day, sun in shining :)
<elfy> wish it was here - it's not raining though :)
<freddy__> clear
<vitimiti> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<rymate1234> hey I got a bug in the ubuntu 14.10 daily image http://images.rymate.co.uk/images/dsOYCo5.png
<elfy> that's a screenshot of the system monitor
<BluesKaj> rymate1234, best to describe your bug first
<rymate1234> can you not see the black rectangles around the graphs
<BluesKaj> not everyone uses your desktop so we can't see anything wrong
<rymate1234> I get the same visual bug in a vm though http://images.rymate.co.uk/images/vv25zhX.png
<rymate1234> so it can't just be "my pc"
<BluesKaj> one has to expect the odd bug on a devel OS, altho it doesn't seem too serious you can file a bug if you wish
<richardP> Hi all! I tried to boot into Ubuntu Next (Unity8) from USB, but the screen is not on the right postion: Screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f9l5uq90yqbms6y/IMG_20140927_150353.jpg?dl=0
<richardP> Any idea?
<lordievader> richardP: Wrong display setting?
<richardP> but how can I change it?
<richardP> I can't login, because I can't click to the skip intro button
<lordievader> richardP: xrandr?
<richardP> i'll try it, reboot
<BluesKaj> was going to suggest f6
<lordievader> f6? No modeset?
<BluesKaj> options to boot with no acpi , nomodeset etc
<kbroulik> is there at least a ppa that provides qt 5.3.2 for kubuntu utopic? I'm tired of having an outdated qt 5.3.0 version with all kinds of weird bugs that have been fixed months ago.
<BluesKaj> kbroulik, so what makes you think a newer version will be bug free?
<bipul> Hello, I am unable to intall Ubuntu14.10 on my Virtualbox.
<elfy> bipul: unable to install at all - or get bug 1371651 ?
<ubottu> bug 1371651 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371651
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, nomodeset wouldn't work with Mir.
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, well maybe the other options will
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, thought it was Xmir anyway
<lordievader> Daekdroom: Why not? I thought nomodeset was a kernel thing?
<bipul> elfy: Even i have also reported that issue.
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, XMir can only be used with Mir, as a means to make X-compiled apps work with Mir.
<Daekdroom> lordievader, yes, but it's currently necessary for direct rendering, which is a pre-requisite for Mir.
<BluesKaj> aamof lordievader I think it is, it bypasses the kernel module iirc
<lordievader> Daekdroom: Ok, thanks.
<elfy> bipul: bug number?
<bipul> elfy: 1374754
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, then that's unfortunate, makes more difficult to boot with some gpus
<BluesKaj> fortunately i don't use Unity
<elfy> bipul: can't find it
<elfy> bug 1374754
<ubottu> bug 1374754 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Ubuntu14.10 on Virtualbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374754
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, yes. Mir basically only works with opensource drivers that use KMS, right now. Closed-source ones will get support later (if at all, depending on whether Nvidia and AMD care)
<bipul> elfy: yes
<elfy> bipul: read it now - different issue
<bipul> sorry i don't get you?
<elfy> nvm - can't help you I'm afraid
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, maybe nvidia will help develop drivers for Mir, but support from amd/ati historically hasn't been as good so there may be problems with their gpus
<elfy> tgm4883: you got a minute?
<tgm4883> elfy: whats up?
<elfy> PM'd you
<Bluefoxicy> ugh
<Bluefoxicy> Chromium needs a print option for media type, instead of hacking through the page with the developer tools and deleting all media=screen attributes and media=print tags
<tux_> anyone use steam on 14.10 ?
<jtaylor> <
<ICantLinux> 14.10 updated yesterday (minor kernel update?) and now my display is no more. :(
<BluesKaj> ICantLinux, which gpu?
<ICantLinux> r9 280x. Was running mesa 10.3 from the x-staging ppa.
<ICantLinux> (and xorg 1.16)
<ObrienDave> intel graphics?
<BluesKaj> amd gaming card, unfortunately, and support is tough to come by these days
<ICantLinux> From what I can remember, grub and the kernel were updated. Don't remember the other updates. Strangely enough, glxinfo properly detects my GPU.
<ICantLinux> Any way to revert Xorg to 1.15 (so I can attempt installing the proprietary drivers)?
<lordievader> ICantLinux: Why do you need to revert Xorg for that?
<ICantLinux> Catalyst beta doesn't support 1.16, unfortunately.
<lordievader> Where did you read that? Usually they depend on version >=x
<lordievader> Ah nvm, spotted it.
<lordievader> I guess you are stuck with the open source driver on Utopic.
<ICantLinux> Yup. Might have to try a kernel update. If the drivers still refuse to cooperate, it's back to 14.04.
<Nothing_Much> ICantLinux: What happened?
<Nothing_Much> Do you have specs?
<lordievader> Nothing_Much: The AMD driver page specifies it. The beta driver only supports up to 3.13.
<Nothing_Much> Then he needs to stick to the radeonsi driver
<Nothing_Much> But specs would still be nice
<Nothing_Much> APU or GPU, specifically
<ICantLinux> Utopic updated yesterday. Installed kernel 3.16.0-18 along with some other minor updates. Can no longer boot to any display (monitor loses input after grub screen).
<lordievader> Nothing_Much: That's what I said ;)
<Nothing_Much> lordievader: Yes, but what is it? APU or GPU?
<Nothing_Much> I have an APU and radeonSI runs perfectly fine
<lordievader> 27-20:21 < ICantLinux> r9 280x. Was running mesa 10.3 from the x-staging ppa.
<Nothing_Much> Oh okay
<ICantLinux> Nothing_Much the latest beta supports >= 3.16. I currently have the radeon driver installed, but neither the default version or oibaf can fix the issue.
<Nothing_Much> I think I missed the issue
<Nothing_Much> What's up?
<lordievader> ICantLinux: By the by, the package provided by Ubuntu doesn't work?
<ICantLinux> Nope.
<Nothing_Much> What package?
<lordievader> The amd proprietary driver package.
<Nothing_Much> Ah
<ICantLinux> hmmm...
<Nothing_Much> Yeah.. AMD just made an announcement that they want to know what's wrong with their driver
<Nothing_Much> So they can fix it up and stuff
<Nothing_Much> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNHlIZ4F9Jc
<ICantLinux> Default proprietary drivers don't support Utopic (no 3.16 kernel support) :(
<Nothing_Much> Not even the updates-* one?
<lordievader> That is somewhat strange at this point...
<ICantLinux> Neither do IIRC.
<Nothing_Much> Was there an xorg.conf in /etc/X11/?
<ICantLinux> There's no xorg.conf. I've removed all the extraneous backups that the proprietary drivers generate as well.
<ICantLinux_> Just tried resuming boot from safe mode. Everything works (albeit at a low resolution), but still can't boot normally.
<Nothing_Much> ICantLinux: It's because you're not using the drive
<Nothing_Much> r
<Nothing_Much> It's using vesa I think, which is the basic video driver just to output the basic necessities
<ICantLinux> How can I tell which driver I'm using?
<lordievader> ICantLinux: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<ICantLinux> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970/8970 OEM / R9 280X]
<ICantLinux> lordievader: X log contains no trace of radeon, but that could be because of safe booting.
<lordievader> ICantLinux: Only one line of output? If so it is vesa.
<ICantLinux> I'll try restarting and booting normally to get a better log. Might have to ssh though.
<ICantLinux> lordievader: Even without quiet splash in kernel boot params, I get nothing. Not a thing. After grub screen, my monitor just loses input.
<lordievader> ICantLinux: Try the nomodeset kernel parameter.
<ICantLinux> Will do.
<ICantLinux> lordievader: nomodeset appears to have made some sort of progress. I get an Ubuntu purple bar covering the first third of the screen, a black bar covering the second and miscellaneous noise along the last third.
<lordievader> ICantLinux: This is still (trying) to use the AMD driver I suppose?
<ICantLinux> Indeed. Still on the open source driver. Not sure if vesa is being used, however, as I can't even get to a shell.
<lordievader> Err, with AMD I ment the closed-source one...
<lordievader> ICantLinux: If you add 'text' as a kernel parameter do you get to a tty then?
<ICantLinux> I don't think I CAN use fglrx. Will try.
<ICantLinux> lordievader: Booting with text freezes after "Stopping userspace bootsplash"
<lordievader> ICantLinux: Hmm, I guess you are out of luck. (In other words, I don't know how I can help you)
<ICantLinux> I guess I'll just fiddle with grub until something (hopefully) works out. Thanks for your help :)
<vitimiti> Hi
<peepTV> apt-get remove bash
<jtaylor> yeah, don't do that ..
<peepTV> remote feature relly on bash
<Daekdroom> ...?
<peepTV> and cgi
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> had 3 bash update/upgrades thru proposed, but the vulnerability check still shows my system still tests positive
<BluesKaj> some patch that is
<elfy> not sure what's going on there - but it works here - what check are you using?
<BluesKaj> elfy, this one,  env VAR='() { :;}; echo Bash is vulnerable!' bash -c "echo Bash Test"
<BluesKaj> and this one, env 'x=() { :;}; echo vulnerable' 'BASH_FUNC_x()=() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo test"
<BluesKaj> both show "vulnerable"
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Could you post those commands with their output?
<elfy> http://pastebin.com/JRYFrVxz
<elfy> working here
<BluesKaj> lordievader, http://paste.kde.org/p2frrd02g
<lordievader> Hmm, what version of bash are you running?
 * lordievader reboots to Utopic to mess with stuff.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, bash 4.3-9ubuntu4 in muon , bash --version the terminal shows: http://paste.kde.org/pdgglrqxj
<lordievader> 4.3.0? My Trusty install notes 4.3.11. elfy what version of bash do you have on Utopic? (My Utopic is outdated)
<lordievader> Ah I think he has just updated Bash, my version on Utopic reads: 4.3.24
<lordievader> While I do have the same package version number...
<elfy> Installed: 4.3-9ubuntu4
<lordievader> elfy: And the 'bash --version' version?
<elfy> version 4.3.24(1)-release
<lordievader> Right, BluesKaj I think that is the problem.
<BluesKaj> obviously the patches aren't properly installed, but why?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Have you reinstalled bash?
<elfy> did you restart terminal
<lordievader> Also what is the output of "apt-cache policy bash"?
<elfy> it'll be bash 4.3-9ubuntu4
<BluesKaj> it shows as installed in muon
<BluesKaj> apt-cache policy bash shows : Installed: 4.3-9ubuntu4
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I'd like to see the full output, please.
<BluesKaj> http://paste.kde.org/pogk8eevm
<BluesKaj> it's all there
<BluesKaj> looks properly installed
<lordievader> Hmm, should be fine indeed. Have you reinstalled bash? That might solve it...
<elfy> the kubuntu daily is right
<lordievader> Hehe, some gtk thing is trying to tell me my installation is broken...
<BluesKaj> installed --reinstalled bash , but the vulnerability test still shows "vulnerable" :/
<Daekdroom> No test shows vulnerable for me o.o
<BluesKaj> rebooting didn't help
<BluesKaj> something must be blocking it
<lordievader> Yayy, my Utopic is revived :D
<BluesKaj> I must have the wrong proposed repos, because this makes no sense, I just purged and then reinstalled bash, but I still get the GNU bash, version 4.3.0(1)-release
<BluesKaj> can someone with proposed pastebin the debs from their sources.list please
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Err, having proposed with a high priority is a really bad idea.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I know that =, but what choice do i have if the only repos that has the correct bash patches are in porposed?
<lordievader> Main has it too. I don't have proposed enabled and bash is the newest version. (Not vunerable)
<BluesKaj> ok so the advice got was wrong then about adding proposed
<BluesKaj> I'll dump them
<lordievader> Maybe at that time it was still in proposed.
<elfy> I've not updated from proposed today either, only did that the first upgrade of bash
<elfy> when I did it thursday or friday they were proposed
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, are you using a mirror?
<Daekdroom> I mean, a repository mirror.
<Daekdroom> Or are you connecting to the main one?
<elfy> there are only grub and usb-modeswitch in proposed currently
<BluesKaj> using a .ca mirror , Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> The mirror might not be up to date
<Daekdroom> There's a Launchpad page to check for that, but I don't remember how to access it.
<elfy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom yeah <I've been searching launch pad for the bash patches, but it's sorely lacking in info about such an important package ...as if they don't take it seriously
<elfy> BluesKaj: they've released the updates
<BluesKaj> I'm using the U of Waterloo mirror in Canada which is listed as up to date
<lordievader> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.3-9ubuntu4
<lordievader> See the first bit of the changelog...
<lordievader> LP is quite sufficient in the info it gives.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, already have the 4.3-9ubuntu4 installed
<BluesKaj> but my bash version is old
<BluesKaj> so the patch isn't applied.  That's what it looks like to me
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What is the output of: which bash
<BluesKaj>  /usr/local/bin/bash
<lordievader> Not /bin/bash? Wut? Here it is /bin/bash
<lordievader> Likely that /usr/local/bin/bash is an old version. Does /bin/bash exist?
<BluesKaj> heh /usr/local/bin/bash is empty
<BluesKaj> and so is /bin/bash
<BluesKaj> both are empty
<lordievader> Empty?
<BluesKaj> yes , nothing there
<maxb> That seems highly implausible
<lordievader> This is getting wierder and wierder...
<maxb> BluesKaj: Please paste the output of 'md5sum /bin/bash /usr/local/bin/bash' because I'm having a hard time believing "empty" :-)
<elfy> whereis bash
<BluesKaj> bash is in /bin tho
<elfy> ok
<BluesKaj> lordievader, http://paste.kde.org/pgw2x2yka
<lordievader> So they do exist... both of them.
<BluesKaj>  the md5 sums are different
<maxb> Those are not the md5sums of an empty file
<lordievader> maxb: ^
<maxb> So, now we've proved they are not empty..... :-)
<elfy> BluesKaj: you must have done something to have /usr/local/bin/bash
<BluesKaj> yeah, I know they're installed , but not working
<lordievader> BluesKaj: what does /bin/bash --version give?
<BluesKaj> yeah i compiled a patch that someone gave me a couple days ago. it may have ended up in usr/local then
<lordievader> Would've been helpfull if you mentioned that sooner.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, aha , it's the correct version GNU bash, version 4.3.24(1)-release
<BluesKaj> lordievader, i deleted it, but as usual there were leftovers
<lordievader> Hence the "don't compile" policy of Ubuntu ;)
<elfy> chsh -s /bin/bash I think
<lordievader> Or ofcourse have a proper package manager if you do compile (portage :D)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Also if you do find the need to compile stuff, let it put its files in /opt. Keeps a good overview.
<BluesKaj> yeah I haven't compiled for a long time
<BluesKaj> or in a long time rather
<BluesKaj> it's still looking for bash in /usr/local
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Do you remember how you compiled/removed it?
<maxb>  /usr/local is a perfectly reasonable place to put self-compiled stuff - it's exactly what it's there for
<maxb> Of course, it helps if you remember what you've put there
<BluesKaj> ok thanks gents, bash problem solved, no longer vulnerable
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Congratulations.
<BluesKaj> heh, don't understand why compiling in the current dir didn't place the bash patch in /usr/bin tho. One would think that would be default
<lordievader> It is placed in whatever you tell it to place it in. Or if it is unset the default is used. And the default may not be Ubuntu's location.
<BluesKaj> that's what I meant, if bash itself is by default installed in /usr/bin on ubuntu then it should follow that make install would point it to /usr/bin ..just makes sense to me
<BluesKaj> I assumed , but it's been a long time since i compiled anything so I suffered the consequences, but thanks to your help all seems fine now, lordievader :)
<maxb> BluesKaj: Not at all, that makes no sense
<maxb> Well behaved source tarballs will always default to installing in /usr/local because that's the proper place for locally compiled stuff to go
<maxb> The /usr tree excepting /usr/local is reserved for the system package manager, i.e. official .deb packages
<lordievader> Besides that, different distro's have different ideas of where things need to go.
<BluesKaj> maxb, ok well I'll refrain from compiling in the future
<maxb> That's true, but the essence of /usr/local is specified in the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard, a codification of cross-distro practices
<BluesKaj> maxb, never mind the codification blah blah ...who reads that anyway :)
<maxb> Sensible people
<lordievader> Hehe ;)
<BluesKaj> if you know that it's sensible only
<BluesKaj> another geek troll calling people names
<BluesKaj> anywayntime to fix the desktop
<BluesKaj> ok, desktop is fixed now as well... learned my lesson about compiling ...one can't assume the installation will follow the same path as apt-get or the package manager
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> debating openwrt for the router, dunno if it's worth the trouble
<penguin42> it depends how much your existing firmware annoys you
<BluesKaj> it really doesn't, but it was recommended to me by ppl I respect, but I've never flashed a device other than my pc BIOS before
<penguin42> ok, so the only thing to be aware of is you can really brick it; make very sure that the firmware you download is really for exactly the model of device you have (not the one from the previous year with the same name etc)
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's exactly what concerns me ..hence the reluctance
<BluesKaj> TP-Link WDR-3600/N600 router
<ESource5> CAN I USE THE BETA VERSION AS EVERYDAY USE?
<Nothing_Much> Hi everyone
<penguin42> hey
<twirm> I'm having some trouble with apparmor profiles when launching docker containers after upgrading to utopic
<twirm> Can anyone give me a hand with this?
<jtaylor> depends whats the issue?
<twirm> https://gist.github.com/twermund/8766e68bd0c1aadfbe2e
<twirm> I get that error when I run `sudo docker run ubuntu`
<jtaylor> anything interesting in the system logs?
<twirm> Is there a specific log I should look at?
<twirm> I don't really know if the problem is coming from docker or apparmor
<jtaylor> dmesg is a start
<twirm> it looks like the docker daemon (docker0) switches from a forwarding mode to diabled mode
<twirm> https://gist.github.com/twermund/e57fea46cd101f14b260
<jtaylor> hm no idea, I don't know docker well
<twirm> okay, thanks for lending a hand
<twirm> I'm trying to get this stuff answered in #docker
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-21
<edisto> does ubuntu 15.10 beta use kernel 4.3?
<snadge> is anyone else using fglrx drivers in wily at the moment?
<snadge> i think it might be crashing for me due to gcc 5?
<edisto> I am using the fglrx drivers but one of my monitors doesn't work so I'm waiting for kernel 4.3
<krabador> snadge, you can use amdgpu inside 4.2
<edisto> what is with the Fury X support? I read it wasn't until 4.3. But then I read a contradiciting source saying it is in 4.2. But the last time I installed 4.2 latest version both my monitors didn't work
<snadge> krabador, thats what im doing .. so the consensus is that fglrx is borked until we update to kernel 4.3 ?
<snadge> ironically the latest fglrx does work fine if you backport it to vivid, using the exact same 4.2 kernel..
<snadge> thats what lead me to believe its a gcc 5 issue
<snadge> i had to manually patch it to build with 4.9
<krabador> probably won't fix until 4.3, inside wily
<snadge> i can easily test this by forcing fglrx to build with gcc 4.9 in wily.. i'll do that this evening
<snadge> will 4.3 come before release?
<snadge> not having working catalyst drivers could be an issue for some people
<krabador> a lot of ati cards haven't fglrx every ubuntu release
<lordievader> Good morning.
<snadge> ok so.. i force compiled fglrx on wily with gcc 4.9 .. it works now
<snadge> i made a patch for it.. not sure if its worth filing a bug on, or just bringing to someones attention
<snadge> gcc 5.2.1 causes it to segfault, and not work.. for me anyway
<snadge> theres already a patch to ignore the version of gcc the kernel was compiled with.. this takes it a step further i guess by forcing 4.9
<lordievader> Gpl errors by any chance?
<snadge> i think it might have something to do with stack protection or some new feature in gcc 5.. not sure
<lordievader> I was referring to this bug, not sure if Ubuntu has it though: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548118
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 548118 in Unspecified "x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.1 fails to build with kernel 4.0.0 - kcl_str.o failed" [Normal,Confirmed]
<snadge> sounds familiar
<lordievader> Because, if you read on, you see that has to do with some gpl stuff which was changed in the 4.x kernels.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<fhf> g'day BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi fhf
<snadge> hmm.. vpnc isn't setting the mtu to 1412.. but 1500.. despite 1412 being the default.. i think that's a bug
<snadge> i can manually set the mtu from command line, but that's annoing
<Ziggurat> Can i boot into recovery mode from a live usb ubuntu 15.10? I cant find the option in grub
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-22
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340-updates/+bug/1477593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1477593 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-352 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-340-updates 340.76-0ubuntu2: nvidia-340-updates kernel module failed to build [FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module nvidia.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'flush_workqueue']" [High,Confirmed]
<a1fa> anyone else affected by this?
<a1fa> any insight?
<goddard> having an issue getting Netbeans running
<goddard> tried using different version of openjdk and I get the same error
<glitsj16> hi, can anyone confirm that /lib/udev/udev-finish is missing in package udev 225-1ubuntu4 ? Because of the missing script systemd reports the udev-finish.service as failed (sudo systemctl --failed) ..
<glitsj16> .. follow-up, reported this as a bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/1498310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1498310 in udev (Ubuntu) "udev is missing /lib/udev/udev-finish in wily" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<snadge> anyone here use vpnc ?
<snadge> its not setting the mtu like its supposed to.. using the gui anyway.. the actual vpnc client is fine
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fhf> there are no talkative ppl sitting here :C
<fhf> but hey!
<snadge> i've spent about an hour trying to rebuild the network-manager package.. but it fails a couple of the tests and aborts
<BluesKaj> snadge, why rebuild, the existing package works fine.
<snadge> im trying to fix a bug
<BluesKaj> which bug?
<snadge> so i patch the file.. run debuild -us -uc -b .. then it fails on a couple of the tests
<snadge> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=754781
<ubottu> Gnome bug 754781 in VPN (general) "wrong MTU on VPN connections" [Normal,Assigned]
<snadge> i must be doing it wrong.. because obviously the package is built somehow
<snadge> if that patch fixes the issue.. i was going to put something up on bugzilla
<BluesKaj> so it's not with a specific vpn protocol, just NM's problem
<BluesKaj> I think I understand ;-)
<snadge> right.. the issue im having is with vpnc.. worked fine in vivid
<snadge> then lrintel from #nm pointed out that bug.. looks relevant
<snadge> ill just skip the tests.. at this point i dont care why they're failing
<snadge> possibly something to do with fakeroot ?
<snadge> ok that patch fixed the problem
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340-updates/+bug/1477593 << GRRR!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1477593 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-352 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-340-updates 340.76-0ubuntu2: nvidia-340-updates kernel module failed to build [FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module nvidia.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'flush_workqueue']" [High,Confirmed]
<goddard> having an issue getting Netbeans running
<goddard> tried using different version of openjdk and I get the same error
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340-updates/+bug/1477593 << GRRR!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1477593 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-352 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-340-updates 340.76-0ubuntu2: nvidia-340-updates kernel module failed to build [FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module nvidia.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'flush_workqueue']" [High,Confirmed]
<a1fa> more people need to check the box
<TJ-> a1fa: which kernel version are you using?
<a1fa> 3.19 at the moment
<a1fa> unable to go to 4.2 because of this bug
<TJ-> a1fa: 4.2 has the fix
<TJ-> mainline doesn't, but Ubuntu does.
<a1fa> linux-image-4.2.0-10-generic
<a1fa> Version: 4.2.0-10.12
<a1fa> this one?
<a1fa> i tried it a few days ago
<TJ-> a1fa: I'm using it without any issues
<a1fa> with nvidia driver?
<a1fa> when did you do the switch?
<TJ-> 8b029bd Mon Sep 21 13:32:12 2015 -0600 Tim Gardner UBUNTU: SAUCE: workqueue: Make flush_workqueue() available again to non GPL modules
<TJ-> I've been using it for several weeks
<a1fa> hm
<a1fa> i tried it on friday, and it didnt work
<TJ-> linux-image-4.2.0-10-lowlatency/wily,now 4.2.0-10.12 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<TJ-> nvidia-340/now 340.76-0ubuntu3 amd64 [installed,local]
<a1fa> why lowlatency?
<TJ-> "lowlatency" :)
<a1fa> is there a difference
<a1fa> i need to google this
<TJ-> low-latency provides guarantees, generic is best-efforts
<a1fa> well i need to see whats the CONFIG difference
<a1fa> i am going to stick with generic
<a1fa> looks like lowlatency will have very little impact to what i do
<TJ-> lowlatency is helpful on desktops
<a1fa> TJ-: good deal. its working now
<a1fa> ~$ uname -a
<a1fa> Linux ubuntu 4.2.0-10-lowlatency #12-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 15 20:33:57 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<a1fa> does anybody know if unity mouse speed can be adjusted by a number?
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-23
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vertago1> I am having trouble with one partion's fsck.ext4 failing with code 13 when it is run by systemd every reboot until I check it manually. When I check it manually it finds no errors even with the -f flag
<vertago1> I looked up the error code meaning and it doesn't really make sense to have that combination.
<vertago1> I am thinking maybe it is because it is being killed by a signal 13
<vertago1> (sigpipe)
<MoPac> Hello. I'm having an issue with the scrollbars in Wily -- I *don't* want them to auto-hide in any applications. I was able to resize and colorize the bars in gtk2.0 and gtk3.0, and on some applications, they remain static after I used Unity Tweak Tool to choose "overlay" instead of legacy but then "no overlay" in a sub-menu. But in other applications, they still only fade in on hover...
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-24
<Ziggurat> I tried to install Intel Graphics Driver for Linux on Ubuntu 15.10, I am not sure if it worked the installer says it requires 15.04 but I circumvented the check, at least I got some more features unrelated to graphics. I have only been able to launch linux with the nomodeset parameter both before and after I tried to install the driver.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<amari> Hi, is ubuntu 15.10 beta 2 out?
<BluesKaj> yes
<amari> BluesKaj: Where to get it? Can't find it in releases.ubuntu.com yet
<BluesKaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<amari> BluesKaj: thanks :D
<BluesKaj> it's in the topic above as well
<BluesKaj> or should be
<amari> Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ the normal daily builds
<amari> not the beta ISO itself
<amari> but should be the same as the one released today :P
<amari> Or I don't know...
<BluesKaj> look at the date in the list below the images , it syas sept 24 , which is today
<coyote> Hi I am running ubuntu 15.10 and having trouble installing brackets because of a dependency issue https://github.com/adobe/brackets/releases I tried installing the deb file with gdebi and get this message Error: dependency is not satisfiable:libcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5)Launchad says that it's a transitional dummy package  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/libgcrypt11-dev
<coyote> Which dependency should I go for?
<coyote> libgcrypt20-dev the new one or a libcrypt11?
<qengho> coyote: The old transition isn't in your dist version then?
<coyote> how do I tell>
<qengho> $ apt-cache policy libcrypt11
<qengho> coyote: since you know what it did, you could make your own that Depend on new, and satisfies the name of the old.  Pack age "equivs" can do that for you. Read its man page.
<coyote> apt-cache policy libcrypt11
<coyote> man page for what command?
<goddard> i sometimes have to run my ssh command multiple times to connect
<goddard> i use private key files
<goddard> is this some how my fault?
<lehzm> something change with the 15.10 torrents? rtorrent stating not authorized suddenly
<DalekSec> lehzm: New beta, didn't know/remember they did torrents for beta releases.
<fhf> DalekSec: He mean rtorrent package, not torrents for releases
<fhf> lehzm: its up to rtorrent devs if i understand you correctly
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-25
<Rabbitnightmare> !release notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<Rabbitnightmare> where can I find the 15.10 rnotes?
<Rabbitnightmare> !release notes 15.10
<ubottu> Rabbitnightmare: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fhf> dont be so shy ubottu
<fhf> XD
 * fhf hugs ubottu 
<Rabbitnightmare> lol
<ziggyfish> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 15.10 will be shipped with Kernel 4.3? My devices will be supported in 4.3
<SwedeMike> ziggyfish: as far as I can tell, it's going to be 4.2, not 4.3
<ziggyfish> ;(
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-final-beta-has-been-officially-released-screenshot-tour-492709.shtml
<ziggyfish> http://lists.openwall.net/linux-kernel/2015/08/02/312 is the patch I need. Hopefully you guys upgrade to 4.3 quickly after the release.
<lordievader> Good morning
<ziggyfish> good morning
<ziggyfish> how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here. Waking up.
<lordievader> How are you?
<ziggyfish> Just about to finish work
<ziggyfish> but yeah doing good
<ziggyfish> I am checking to see when my chipset will be supported. I have a Intel H170, apparently it will be supported in Linux Kernel 4.3
<Ben64> you could always use the mainline ppa
<snadge> ziggyfish, you can always just patch it yourself.. or run a mainline
<snadge> its not the end of the world ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Ian_Corne> Hey :)
<fhf> Hi
<goddard> sometimes ssh connections take 3 or 4 times to connect using private keys
<goddard> am i doing something wrong?
<hetii> Hi :)
<hetii> I start testing kernel 4.2 but some odd messages aboud sda2 http://pastebin.ca/3174029
<hetii> should I worry about it ?
<hetii> as far as I see some modules like qnx4, nfs, hfsplus andy many more are loade
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rawcoder> hi, I'm using ubuntu 15.10 beta and getting an assertion error in pidgin. Can anyone help me?
<rawcoder> hello?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fhf> hi hay hello
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter: ask your issue here mate
<NeverWinter> hello. I boot ub 15.10 and I tryed to search someting on web using firefox, but ubuntu telled me I'm disconected. what to do ?
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter: check syslog or dmesg logs to see whats happening to your network card
<NeverWinter> where can I check it ?
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter: /var/log/...
<NeverWinter> I will when I will try again
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter: check also sudo lshw -C network to see what driver loaded or not
<lotuspsychje> and chipset of your card
<lotuspsychje> NeverWinter: also write down wich grafix driver works on your gtx 970 now
<lotuspsychje> sudo lshw -C video
<NeverWinter> ok ok
<penguin42> hmm, X crash, lets try a restart
<TJ-> At the rate I'm going this weekend I'm going to run out of launchpad bug numbers for 15.10!
<penguin42> TJ-: Haha one of those weekends, you mean the ones where as you report a bug you end up reporting another bug and recurse
<TJ-> Yeah... I'm about a week behind where I was Friday midday :)
<TJ-> The bugs pop up faster than I can fix, or even report, them
<TJ-> I'm also seeing some terrible installer display tearing on an Nvidia G73M, with the nouveau driver. I'd not have expected that level of regressions since 14.04
<penguin42> I've had an Intel GPU hang which the kernel told me to report at freedesktop.org
<TJ-> I've been saying for a few weeks now, Wily is going to be the worst buggy release in a few years
<penguin42> is there any obvious reason why though?
<TJ-> I'm seeing so many regressions. Today I had to re-fix a bug a first fixed back in 2009. Someone in Debian removed the fix from the shipped package
<TJ-> Yeah, devs don't pay attention to the details, and packagers are more interested in volume (of packcages shipped) than in quality
<TJ-> s/a bug a first/a bug I first/
<penguin42> well yeh, but is there any reason Wily is particularly bad
<TJ-> Upstream churn. Replacing old code with new, untested, incomplete.
<penguin42> but that's always happened hasn't it?
<TJ-> I found a Bluetooth regression in the kernel where it doesn't correctly manage a USB BT device. The last kernel I can find where it worked was v3.2. Then there's bluez v5 that has ripped out a lot of bluex v4 code and not replaced it. As a result I cannot pair any device that only supports PIN codes (so I cannot pair my Apple BT keyboards)
<TJ-> Not to this extend
<TJ-> systemd-cryptsetup doesn't/won't support keyscripts - thus breaking any encrypted system that requires script support for obtaining the key-file
<penguin42> oh, I've never had bluetooth work for me, and looking at some of the code on android kernels make me think it's a disaster
<TJ-> Bluetooth has always been great for me; I use keyboards, mice, phones and other specialist devices without problems with 14.04
<TJ-> I've hit about 6 issues with the desktop installer this evening... starting to feel victimised :)
<penguin42> right, it's your fault for using it :-)
 * TJ- rolls eyes
<TJ-> First time I've used it in ages, I usually use debootstrap. But I thought I'd best do some ISO QA teesting since we're in Beta
<penguin42> yeh I've also not tried the installer - just done as update
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-27
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ztane> is wily Python 3 only on fresh installs
<ztane> as rumored
<lordievader> That'll be nice, if it is true.
<lordievader> !info python2 wily
<ubottu> Package python2 does not exist in wily
<lordievader> !info python wily
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.9-1 (wily), package size 133 kB, installed size 680 kB
<ztane> !info python3 wily
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.3-4ubuntu1 (wily), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ztane> so it is optional, unlike python 3, good
<ztane> I cannot test it easily, as I do not have time for a fresh install :P
<ztane> though... why is it 3.4.3
<ztane> !info python3.5 wily
<ubottu> python3.5 (source: python3.5): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.5). In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0-2 (wily), package size 144 kB, installed size 273 kB
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Halamix2> Hi, uh, I broke something in my system (obviously) I've made horrible things and I suppose I must confess what I've done to get a spark of hope.
<Halamix2> So I've updated Xubuntu to 15.10 (update-manager -d) but upgrade went wrong and I was left with semi-broken system. I've managed to repair some things (apt-get update, recovery dpkg and Synaptic magic). My problem now is that when I stat my system I get nothing but blank screen. However I can get image when using nomodeset (or boot through recovery mode). I addition I cannot start OpenGL plugin in Compiz (Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on
<Halamix2> display ":0.0") and nvidia-settings doesn't show me that I have graphic card.
<penguin42> did you have an nvidia binary driver installed before?
<Halamix2> yes
<penguin42> I'd look at how to cleanly uninstall it, get stuff to work and then reinstall the driver
<Halamix2> ok, I'll try that
<Halamix2> Thank you, everything works fine :)
<penguin42> great
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-26
<lapion> whatever happened to #ubuntu ?
<dax> elaborate?
<lapion> oops I just needed to close the tabe and rejoin..
<lapion> tab
<lapion> even worse I had two tabs active at the same time, one where I could not rjoin and one where I never left
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cantoo> is current ubuntu beta stable ?
<k1l> if you need to ask that dont use development releases :)
<cantoo> thanks
<cantoo> i'm gonna do it tho
<ikonia> more fool you
<ikonia> considering the basic issues you are having in #ubuntu using an unstable/development release seems like suicide
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-27
<johnjohn101> still set for kernel 4.8 from 16.10?
<valorie> it seems the beta will soon be published For Real
<johnjohn101> supposed to be out oct 2
<k1l> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.16.26 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<valorie> the beta I mean
<johnjohn101> this is the same kernel that 16.04.2 will have right?
<k1l> yes
<johnjohn101> very nice
<lordievader> Good morning.
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-28
<spotter> why is the package for chromium-browser in yakkety a release behind the version in xenial?
<spotter> https://launchpad.net/chromium-browser
<spotter> so chromium broswer is broken in yakkety.  Installed the one from xenial security and it works fine
<spotter> can't log into google services built into the browser w/ the one in yakkety
<spotter> xenial security has version 52 while yakkety has 51
<Pici> ventrical: What did you mean by you are team admin of U+1. I didn'
<ventrical> I am team admin of Ubuntu Development Version TEsting .. we test Ubuntu in development.
<ventrical> I test unity8 desktop.
<ventrical> I am trying to find out why it is deprecating during this development cycle.
<ventrical> I am just trying to see if there are any devs out there .. guess not so far...
<ventrical> I'll stay online .. but have to make a call.. so it make be a few seconds if I don't reply quickly..
<k1l_> unity devs will sit in #ubuntu-unity and the development channel is #ubuntu-devel but i guess a lot happens on mailinglists, too
<ventrical> ahhh...thanks...
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-29
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> I'm using ubuntu 16.10 beta 1 how do I upgrade to beta 2? do I have to do a fresh install?
<etzerd> can anyone please help me here?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<morty_> hello.. is it possible to use bcmwl with kernel 4.8?
<maxb> It appears something has been broken in yakkety such that gnome-terminal instances don't associated properly with a pinned unity launcher
<maxb> Does anyone happen to know about that?
<tsimonq2> maxb: you got a screenshot?
<maxb> I could make one, I guess, but all it would show would be an extra gnome-terminal icon appearing in the unity bar at the bottom where ephemeral apps go
<k1l> maxb: same for me
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<k1l> and same for nautilus
<tsimonq2> could one of you please report a bug?
<maxb> Is this best reported on unity or gnome-terminal do you think?
<k1l> iirc i had that same issue one time last weeks while i was on 16.04, still. but a reboot fixed that, which doesnt now
<tsimonq2> probably unity maxb
<k1l> maxb: unity, since its the same for nautilus
<maxb> There appears to also be some weird magic going on, in that /usr/bin/gnome-terminal is now a python script that does dbus things and then execs gnome-terminal.real
<tsimonq2> somebody should probably say something in #ubuntu-desktop as well
<maxb> And some part of this results in the generation of ~/.local/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<maxb> OK, verified in a clean user account, reporting
<maxb> filed bug 1629138
<ubottu> bug 1629138 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher doesn't recognize gnome-terminal processes as connected with launcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629138
<k1l> confirmed
<k1l> hmm, while i like the new nautilus style. i cant figure out how to browse smb shares/workgroups with it.
<k1l> i hope gnome guys didnt scratch that samba completly just because they dont use that :X
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-30
<maxb> ibus has suddenly stopped starting as part of my very standard unity session on yakkety - has anyone else encountered this?
<maxb> For some reason I suddenly needed to use im-config to explicitly choose ibus before it would be started
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-01
<yeats> I just upgraded from xenial to yakkety and Firefox's styling is very different - is that intentional? or is something broken?
<fes> i just updated ubuntu gnome 16.04 to 16.10 and I can only use Wayland session because X11 session hangs after ~20 seconds. Anyone else experiencing this? I know that 16.10 is not fully stable yet.
<fes> i have an intel/nouveau hybrid laptop
<fes> i have to say that 16.10 feels snappier than 16.04. Could it be because all its packages are made with GCC6 instead of GCC5?
<fes> anyone?
<valorie> hmm, is this being addressed for 16.10? https://linux.slashdot.org/story/16/10/01/2155209/multiple-linux-distributions-affected-by-crippling-bug-in-systemd
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-02
<OerHeks> valorie, it was fixed in 229-4 16.10 already is on 231 http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3094-1/
<synne> valorie, try finding out from Ubuntu's hard working sole systemd maintainer, Martin Pitt ("pitti") in #systemd :-)
<valorie> good to hear, OerHeks
<valorie> I know who pitti is.....
<tsimonq2> valorie: he even has a fan club <3
<tsimonq2> valorie: https://launchpad.net/~we-love-pitti
<tsimonq2> valorie: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/231-9
<ngaio> I'm getting a blank (black) screen when trying to run the live USB on both today's daily image and beta 2. There is no cursor. My hardware is a Lenovo W520 set to run the discrete graphics only (Nvidia Quadro 1000M), which has always worked with all previous releases.
<foormea> hi! can i install kubuntu+1 from the live ubuntu+1 boot iso, without installing the standard ubuntu?
<foormea> i mean i could install ubutnu+1 then install kubuntu-desktop metapackage, but i'd like to install kubuntu directly
<foormea> ah ok nevermind me just found the netinst links :)
<MagicMark> Hello! Update-manager crashes and I'm sent to a page https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1623296 but there's nothing there, it's a Xubuntu 16.10, the crash happens on the live image as well?
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 1623296 not found
<ngaio> I'm getting a blank (black) screen when trying to run the live USB on both today's daily image and beta 2. There is no cursor. My hardware is a Lenovo W520 set to run the discrete graphics only (Nvidia Quadro 1000M). This hardware has always worked with all previous releases.
<ngaio> nothing in .xsession-errors is helpful
<ngaio> logging via the console and running startx does start x, but there is absolutely nothing on the desktop, e.g. no unity
<Fritigern> Could someone try and execute mp3gain from a terminal and tell me if it works for you? I need to know if only my PC is going weird stuff or if it affects others too.
<Fritigern> Could someone try and execute mp3gain from a terminal and tell me if it works for you? I need to know if only my PC is going weird stuff or if it affects others too.
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-25
<roasted> my understanding is Ubuntu forked kstatusnotifier and used it for 17.10. My question is, what's it called in 17.10/how can I find it in dconf?
<d_1_stortion> Hello
<d_1_stortion> my ubuntu MATE 17.10 doesn't wake from sleep
<d_1_stortion> how do I start fixing this problem?
<tsimonq2> d_1_stortion: Is your system fully updated?
<d_1_stortion> yes
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: it's likely you need to add an acpi_osi= kernel command line option to have Linux pretend to be a Windows version
<d_1_stortion> how do I do that?
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: most of these sleep issues are caused by the ACPI DSDT of the motherboard only providing full features to Windows OSes
<d_1_stortion> but sleep worked like 5 days ago
<d_1_stortion> that someday it just stopped
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" and tell us the results (or pastebin them)
<d_1_stortion> https://pastebin.com/VfmuDcB1
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: we're looking for what we think is the most recent version of Windows
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: so for your system it looks like "Windows 2012"
<d_1_stortion> oh, I forgot to tell, I dualboot with windows7 if that matters
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: now we have to add that entry to the kernel command-line in the grub settings
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: sudo sed -i 's/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=.*\)"$/\1 \\"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\\""/' /etc/default/grub "
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: then "sudo update-grub", do a reboot and then test suspend/resume. If that works you're sorted; otherwise we can dig further
<d_1_stortion> oh so this changes grub file
<d_1_stortion> like when brightness doesnt work on laptops
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: correct
<d_1_stortion> sure I'll try
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: this is a VERY common issue unfortunately
<d_1_stortion> it's x220 thinkpad
<d_1_stortion> it shouldn't be :)
<d_1_stortion> I don't know why but command doesn't go trough
<d_1_stortion> it makes a > char in new line
<d_1_stortion> I'll just manually edit grub file
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: missing quote or extra quote ?
<d_1_stortion> something like that
<TJ-> I surround commands you should use with double-quotes - you don't need those on your command line
<d_1_stortion> oh
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: so you can differentiate my commentary from commands to run
<d_1_stortion> btw do I add this in _LINUX_DEFAULT or _LINUX variable?
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: run the command and it'll add it to the correct variable: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: ..._DEFAULT is for the default entries only so wouldn't bet used for Recovery or other entries
<d_1_stortion> command added acpi_osi=Windows 2012 ; but it adden some "/" so i manually fixed that
<d_1_stortion> I try now
<d_1_stortion> brb
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: they should be there!!
<d_1_stortion> oh
<d_1_stortion> why's that?
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: just use the command as I showed it, don't edit ANYTHING else it won't work
<d_1_stortion> ok
<TJ-> the \"Windows 2012\" is required just like that. 
 * TJ- rolls eyes
<as2000> how can I get the applications menu extension to work? 
<d_1_stortion_> ok so
<d_1_stortion_> laptop still doesn't wake up. Power LED and Caps Lock LED just blinks ones and that it seems like the laptop restart that then LEDs blink again
<d_1_stortion_> it does this in a loop
<d_1_stortion_> 3 seconds loop
<TJ-> d_1_stortion_: did you correct the edits you made to the GRUB entry? unless that is correct it won't do anything
<TJ-> d_1_stortion_: reboot the laptop and show us "cat /proc/cmdline" 
<d_1_stortion_> let me try again
<d_1_stortion_> brb
<d_1_stortion> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-11-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=fb7f9c3d-1a3b-47cc-80ab-1b7d035bb272 ro "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: OK that looks correct, you'll notice the " around the entire option since it contains a space
<d_1_stortion> ok
<d_1_stortion>  but the problem stil persists
<d_1_stortion> still*
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: so if the failure is still happening the next thing to do is examine /var/log/kern.log and see if there are any clues there. If not, you'll likey need to add "debug" to the kernel command-line too and try again so you capture more kernel messages
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: you're doing an S3 memory sleep, not trying to hibernate to disk, is that correct?
<d_1_stortion> isn't it to RAM?
<d_1_stortion> when you close the lid
<d_1_stortion> oh
<TJ-> It can be whatever you configure the system to do. S3 sleep (suspend) is the usual action
<d_1_stortion> yeah, I misread the message :)
<d_1_stortion> I'm not hibernating, yes
<TJ-> I'm guessing the PC still has older versions of the kernel installed, so I'd recommend trying the oldest one by rebooting, pressing Escape to get the GRUB boot menu, choosing the "Advanced..." sub-menu, then booting the oldest kernel version you can see. 
<TJ-> If that works you know you've got a kernel regression of some sort.
<d_1_stortion> I tried that already
<d_1_stortion> on kernel 4.12.x but it didn't work
<TJ-> what versions are installed? "pastebinit <( ls /boot/vmlinuz* )"
<d_1_stortion> maybe I'll just have to wait for them to make some kind of update
<d_1_stortion> https://pastebin.com/T1eLJ48d
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: are you able to remove the battery from that laptop? if so, it might be worth taking it out for a minute. I've seen this kind of issue where with the battery in some parts of the mobo remain powered and 'remember' bad config
<d_1_stortion> removing battery when AC is in and laptop running or when?
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: shutdown, power-off, and remove battery
<d_1_stortion> ok
<d_1_stortion> do I delete that grub modification?
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: I'd keep it, it can only help because otherwise the system won't enable all power/config features for Linux
<d_1_stortion> ok
<d_1_stortion> brb
<d_1_stortion> problem persisted
<d_1_stortion> I even tried with liveUSB from which I installed this system. It has the same problem
<d_1_stortion> but as far as I remember it worked for a few days.
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: have you got a kern.log we can check. 
<d_1_stortion> what's that?
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: as I said earlier, the kernel log: /var/log/kern.log
<d_1_stortion> what http://paste.ubuntu.com/25617376/
<d_1_stortion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25617376/
<d_1_stortion> this is kind of long
<d_1_stortion> let me try something
<d_1_stortion> brb
<d_1_stortion_> I'm back
<TJ-> d_1_stortion_:one idea; if you're dual-booting with Windows have you changed Window's settings to disable it's 'fastboot' options? because that directly talks to the EFI and changes the way a power-up is handled. It could be on resume the UEFI is trying to start windows.
<d_1_stortion_> it's windows 7
<d_1_stortion_> it doesn't have that option afaik
<zenguy> this daily release seems great, on tri-boot with 3 drives artful xubuntu currently what should i try everything?
<d_1_stortion> tried older kernel, still doesnt work
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: did you do a web search for the issue? I'm seeing a LOT of reports of the problem on the X220 across lots of kernel versions and distros
<d_1_stortion> I'm tired now, I'll look for fixes tomorrow 
<d_1_stortion> thanks for help!
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: Update 3 of this article points the finger at the firmware https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/271045/thinkpad-x220-with-fedora-23-does-not-wake-up-any-more
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: suggests to me the firmware has a problem with cleaning out its EFI variables NVRAM storage and is failing as a result
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: I found a bug analysis of another related issue on X220/intel i915, where the user found that doing a boot > hibernate > resume before trying to sleep makes sleep work, but boot > sleep doesn't
<SpmP> Fresh install of 17.10, gnome-control-center crashes/exits when unlocking at `user-account`. IS this a simple fix, should I report a bug. I cannot get apport to trigger and /var/crash is empty
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-26
<rrrt> I want to install now v 17.10 should I install daily or pending v. ?
<lotuspsychje> rrrt: its still in development, but you can already install daily
<rrrt> ok, what happens with my daily installation if its become official release ?
<lotuspsychje> rrrt: it will update into final
<lotuspsychje> rrrt: just keep in mind this is not yet LTS, 18.04 will be LTS
<rrrt> ok
<lotuspsychje> rrrt: but its already very nice, got few machines installed with it
<rrrt> ok. but I see on tree, that daily is from september 19, but pending september 25 - is it difference ?
<lotuspsychje> rrrt: final release is october, until then daily
<flocculant> rrrt: get the final beta > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20170925.1/
<rrrt> ok so it is the same iso like in pending
<flocculant> no idea - use Xubuntu, but yesterday is the latest iso for everyone
<d_1_stortion> hi
<AureliusO> Morning, all.  My co-worker and I are using Artful on our laptops (which are identical hardware).  When he changes display settings, his "Apply" button does not appear as it should, but mine does.  We are both at relatively the same state as far as dpkg/apt are concerned. Ideas?
<d_1_stortion> What do you mean with "does not appear as it should"?
<AureliusO> Literally does not appear.
<AureliusO> As in, it does not appear under the conditions which should cause it to do so.
<ducasse> AureliusO: maybe one of you are running under x.org and the other wayland? (wild guess)
<AureliusO> ducasse, Negative, I made him boot under Wayland as well. 
<AureliusO> That was my first guess though.  
<icey> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25622008/artful gnome-shell crash with xwayland FD disappearing: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25622008/
<SpmP> I have been paying with 17.10 and have a few observations/requests etc. I am not sure where best to report them. If as bugs, then what tags for UI/interraction things etc.
<valorie> on the qa page, SpmP
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/382/builds
<valorie> be sure to use the latest
<valorie> before reporting
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-27
<m0o> hello
<m0o> is there a limitation on scaling for Ubuntu 7.10 due to GNOME 3?
<m0o> I understand fractional scaling is not yet supported?
<nacc> anyone else see this today (I just got it): https://imgur.com/a/n4EIw
<flocculant> nacc: nope - but then in synaptic the name was correct :D
<flocculant> and no amazon stuff here either as not Ubuntu 
<nacc> flocculant: funny
<flocculant> nacc: I did actually boot a few day old iso - and see what that said, just got the expected Ubuntu Base for the updates you were showing
<flocculant> but I do run Xubuntu
<nacc> flocculant: hrm, interesting
<flocculant> I obviously had more in the list than you - extra stuff since iso needed more updating
<scootergrisen> Are GNOME used in the files on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<scootergrisen> I want to test translations in GNOME
<scootergrisen> How do i find this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ through the ubuntu.com website?
<scootergrisen> If i try to start ubuntu GNOME and select danish language during boot when GNOME starts not everything is translated. What could the reason be?
<valorie> scootergrisen: file a bug please if you are using the latest
<valorie> although that is probably a GNOME bug
<valorie> errr, maybe
<valorie> I know that in KDE we have our own wonderful team of translators
<scootergrisen> Could to little memory do it?
<valorie> unsure how the gnomish translations are handled
<valorie> no
<valorie> there is a package, and if not all strings are translated, you get what's there
<valorie> so if you have *any* translations, the packaging is correct
<valorie> if you have incomplete translations, it is either the Ubuntu translation team didn't get it all done, or the GNOME team -- and I don't know how that works
<nacc> https://l10n.gnome.org/teams/da/
<scootergrisen> GNOME is translated to danish, but for som reason not used in ubuntu live if i select danish during boot... in the one on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nacc> upstream implies that it's pretty well translated
<scootergrisen> In GNOME settings for some reason language is set to english... even though i selected danish during boot
<scootergrisen> Maybe danish is not included in the ISO but have to be downloaded?
<nacc> is language-pack-gnome-da installed?
<scootergrisen> I guess its this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1671395 so i guess only en, es, zh (simplified), pt, de, fr, it, ru is in live
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1671395 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Danish translation missing in ISO files" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> nacc: please report that on the qatracker
<valorie> today is the day to get the final beta all ship-shape
<nacc> valorie: the amazon thing i saw today? will do
 * genii makes more coffee
<valorie> amazon thing?
<nacc> valorie: which thing did you want me to report?
<scootergrisen> i dont know what qatracker is
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/382/builds/157664/testcases
<valorie> !
<valorie> why are you running Artful if you aren't reporting bugs?
<nacc> valorie: https://imgur.com/a/n4EIw
<nacc> heh
<valorie> seriously, that's what this chan is for
<valorie> developing the next release
<nacc> valorie: I agree
<valorie> I have no clue what that is, and Kubuntu doesn't supply it
<scootergrisen> Did you want me to report that on qatracker?
<valorie> the amazon thing
<nacc> valorie: yep, neither do I  -- wasn't sure what you wanted me to report, as I was just trying to help scootergrisen 
<valorie> I want you to report the incomplete translations
<nacc> scootergrisen: fyi, there is LP: #1520278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1520278 in Ubuntu Seeds "Default languages strategy for Ubuntu desktop CD" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520278
<valorie> sorry, mixed up issues
<nacc> which implies danish is not intended to be translated on live
<nacc> valorie: np
<valorie> if you have completed any of the mandatory tests, please help out us release managers and report your results
<nacc> scootergrisen: seems like you are aware of the bugs (and have gotten responses in a few of them)
<valorie> we all want to mark our final Beta images as ready to rock ASAP
<scootergrisen> nacc: What have i forgotten to respond to?
<scootergrisen> It just seems strange that if i boot live and select danish language i get a mixed experience with part in danish and part in english
<nacc> scootergrisen: I don't believe I used the word forgot?
<scootergrisen> nacc ok i read forgotten
<valorie> scootergrisen: you can still respond to that bug report 
<valorie> and then link that on the qatracker
<scootergrisen> Yeah i was just thinking it would be diffent when ubuntu switched to GNOME for some reason
<valorie> it will show up as a test result and one of those little fly icons
<scootergrisen> Like maybe danish would be included
<valorie> if you respond to the BR maybe they will change their minds
<valorie> I assume they decide what to include by balancing space on the ISO with number of users needing each translation package
<flocculant> scootergrisen: you already reported similar in March ... bug 1671395
<ubottu> bug 1671395 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Danish translation missing in ISO files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671395
<scootergrisen> Yeah
<scootergrisen> What is the side bar on the left called?
<scootergrisen> The one with the app icons
<SpmP> valorie: is http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/382/builds just for installer bugs? Installation went well, it is the post install oddnesses and Unity -> gnome3 experience oddities that I want to report on.
<valorie> SpmP: it is about the state of the final Beta ISO 
<valorie> installer through use of everything on the ISO
<valorie> exclude bugs on anything you install on the qatracker
<valorie> err, on the qatracker, don't include bugs on anything you install yourself after the initial installation
<SpmP> valorie: Cheers, understood.
<SpmP> Actually, not well understood. If I want to submit questions/requests/bugs, where do I do this? All I see is test submissions. SHould I just file bugs as normal with an 'artful' tag. What product or package is the user experience?
<valorie> SpmP: be more specific
<valorie> launchpad is where you file bugs
<valorie> the easy way is via the cli -- `ubuntu-bug packagename`
<valorie> so we'll have to help you figure out the packagename
<valorie> there is no product or package for "user experience"
<SpmP> valorie: OK, going from 17.04 to 17.10 is quite a transistion in user experience. I would like to raise issues such as - its hard/impossible to find screen lock settings, the top right indicators are ugly and reduce useability, there should be an option to move the four dots on the dock to the top, usb drives etc do not appear in the dock, full screen window bars are ugly and should be integrated in the top bar etc. 17.04 looks slick
<SpmP> Especially if you consider the upgrade that I am doing: my mother, more set in their ways etc, and no energy to fight gnome-control-center to get to the relevant things. Its very sparce in there.
<SpmP> Oh and auto login is not working, despite the relevant configs being set in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<valorie> SpmP: unless someone who knows the gnomy packagenames speaks up for you, you might have to ask in #ubuntu-devel
<valorie> although #ubuntu might know
<SpmP> OK, so thats not the role of this group?
<valorie> maybe, but perhaps the folks who know are asleep/afk etc.
<valorie> I'm a kubuntu person and do not know anything about gnome or unity
<nacc> SpmP: mean, you made your mother run 17.04??
 * nacc would never consider making family run non-LTS :)
 * valorie is a grandma and not very set in my ways
<valorie> SpmP: did you try installing unity-desktop or whatever they call it now instead of tackling all of the gnomy changes?
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-28
<kiroma> Hey, can we get a libc6 update? There's a serious regression that has been patched a week ago.
<SpmP> valorie: Stock install straight from ISO install - no modifications. Unity is out going forward right? So I figure we want to get the gnome-shell experience right on. Its saving my ass here too - my mum will be ringing every day.. Where is this... where is that. If not this year, next year, its happening so we gotta get onto it 8)
<valorie> I don't know what the future of unity-desktop is
<valorie> there is no professional team supporting it now
<valorie> for the purpose of beta testing of course you wouldn't do that
<nocco> Is there anyway that I can confirm if I have a swap file instead of swap-partition?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | nocco 
<ubottu> nocco: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<nocco> I created a swap-partition when installing ubuntu 17.10, but then heard that I do not need it anymmore. I want to delete that partition if not in use.
<d_1_stortion__> you can
<d_1_stortion__> delete partition and create swap file if it's not already
<ballyhoo> So, while testing Ubuntu 17.10, I noticed that a few of my Steam games would not launch. Seems to be the ones from Feral Interactive that I own. I looked up the issue and it seems to stem from the updated version of openssl. Is there a way that I can install some compatibility version of openssl or downgrade the package?
<lotuspsychje> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu13 (artful), package size 493 kB, installed size 997 kB
<lotuspsychje> ballyhoo: its not very recommended to mix package versions on specific ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> ballyhoo: perhaps make a new !bug for it?
<lotuspsychje> ballyhoo: system up to date also?
<ballyhoo> Yeah, the system is up to date. I saw that people on Arch were using an openssl-1.0-compat package that solved the problem for them. I couldn't find an equivalent package for Ubuntu.
<ballyhoo> I'll see if there's an existing bug for it and if there isn't one I'll create a new one.
<lotuspsychje> ballyhoo: nice, tnx for helping the community
<lotuspsychje> ballyhoo: you sure its not related to Xwayland or mesa or something?
<ballyhoo> I'm currently at work, so I don't have the error with me. It was something to do with a curl function calling openssl, I believe.
<lotuspsychje> weird
<ballyhoo> I was using the Steam runtime, but I guess it relies on the system's openssl rather than one in the runtime.
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> something like this ballyhoo ?
<lotuspsychje> https://steamcommunity.com/app/319630/discussions/1/359543951729530270/
<ballyhoo> Bah! Work seems to have blocked Steam.
<ballyhoo> What do they think we're gonna do? Play Civ all day? (hint: we would)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> cant find existing bugs about it, might be real helpfull you launch it
<d_1_stortion> HI!
<d_1_stortion> anyone know how to install wine--devel on ubuntu 17.10?
<Faux> wine-development?
<d_1_stortion> it doesnt install a gui
<Faux> I have no idea what you're expecting, sorry.
<d_1_stortion> it's now showing in applications menu, and it's not really working
<lotuspsychje> !info wine1.6-dev
<ubottu> wine1.6-dev (source: wine1.6): Windows API implementation (transitional package development tools). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Faux> I believe that's transitional (i.e. doesn't do anything).
<lotuspsychje> kk
<paul_> hi, is there a link with instructions to switch from 17.04 (unity) to 17.10 (gnome) via terminal anywhere, also would doing this put me on beta release moving automatically to the full release or would i have to re-flash my laptop?
<ducasse> paul_: why not wait until 17.10 is released?
<paul_> mainly boredom right now.
<paul_> also ive switched from ubuntu studio and really wish i hadn't, im not a fan of unity
<paul_> i like menu's rather than docks
<ducasse> as i said in #ubuntu, it should switch you to the new gnome default environment, and if you keep updating you will get the final release
<ducasse> and if the upgrade breaks you get to keep both pieces
<maxb> Is there anyone else here using bluetooth audio on artful? I'm having issues (bug 1719210) and am wondering if I can get any corroboration one way or the other
<ubottu> bug 1719210 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth audio to A2DP headset no longer works following upgrade from 4.12 to 4.13 in artful" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719210
<un2him> When final beta released
<ducasse> un2him: see the topic
<valorie> any minute, final beta will be announced.....
<valorie> commence torrenting! http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-29
<softcoder> hello all install 17.10 linux x64
<softcoder> how do i set # of virtual desktops?
<softcoder> cant find it anywhere nor google is showing me anything
<softcoder> by default i got only 2
<salty-horse> hi. when I logout from my gnome-flashback session in 17.10, I get an error message my graphics driver is not configured. If I choose to use the default settings, I then see the new grey ubuntu "loading" animation, and nothing happens until I restart.
<salty-horse> sorry, that's the ubuntu gnome logo. I've also just installed vanilla-gnome-desktop
<Squarism> ive been using ubuntu for the last 7 years. I cant help feeling the desktop (unity) beeing very dull compared to say windows and OSx. The later OS's are better on providing different types of feedback. Stuff like when opening a program it could a more resolute feedback than a faint blink/pulse. The window could be animated from where i clicked. When i receive notifications - they arent stickied to the program but just a fast blink. Why not leave them 
<Squarism> as a counter on the app receiving them. Also, there could be more animations of sorts. 
<Squarism> the whole launcher is just very static i mean. Could move in different ways to provide feedback
<soee> any idea if Kernel 4.14rc from mainline works with latest Nvidia driver ?
<nacc> soee: not sure why that would be a question for this channel?
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-30
<eblu> alright uh
<eblu> so i installed kubuntu-desktop
<eblu> which is nice and all but i don't want to mess with kde at the moment
<eblu> so i want to switch back to gnome
<eblu> problem is the gear in gdm3 has just up and vanished
<eblu> like it's gone
<eblu> changing dms doesn't work either
<eblu> so question is how do i get that DE selector back and get back to gnome sweet gnome
<eblu_> whuh oh
<eblu_> ubuntu thinks it's kubuntu now
<valorie> perhaps reinstall gnome-desktop?
<valorie> or ubuntu-desktop
<valorie> whatever they are calling it now
<eblu__> ok, after restarting and logging out gdm3 got its gear restored
<eblu__> but it replaced the default gnome desktop with kde?
<valorie> sudo apt remove plasma* maybe?
<valorie> the desktop the KDE produces is Plasma
<bazhang> lundmar, what video players have you tried so far
<lundmar> vlc
<lundmar> mpv works better because its running native wayland
<bazhang> lundmar, thats odd, smplayer is working flawlessly in 17.10 for me
<bazhang> smpplayer with the mpv backend
<lundmar> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745032
<ubottu> Gnome bug 745032 in wayland "Mouse Tracking 'Laggy' on Wayland, and mouse movements cause frame drops in other OpenGL applications" [Normal,New]
<lundmar> unfortunately, it's everything that is affected. Even if I start eg. firefox you will see the mouse jump stall
<bazhang> lundmar, whats the ram with that
<lundmar> it's just a really nasty design flaw / bug that makes gnome/wayland a tough experience, especially on slower systems
<lundmar> bazhang: you mean my machine specs ?
<bazhang> yep
<lundmar> it's an i7 4 core with 8 GB ram
<bazhang> odder still
<bazhang> I have a twlece year old thinkpad with 2gb
<lundmar> it's a laptop i7 though so the base clock is generally lower but still a beefy machine compared
<bazhang> runs the smplayer/mpv just fine
<bazhang> twelve
<lundmar> yes, mpv works fine. I think it is because it uses a different rendering path
<lundmar> maybe my vlc is not using hardware rendering which puts gnome/mutter to work instead
<lundmar> but while the gnome/mutter rendering loop is loaded the mouse/input keyboard input stalls
<lundmar> it's pretty terrible
<lundmar> in the bug report they talk about moving the libinput input handling to a separate thread but I don't expect we will see that solution anytime soon.
<bazhang> lundmar, just out of curiousity, have you done any dvd ripping
<bazhang> ogmrip in particular
<lundmar> I haven't used a dvd in 10 years or so..
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> that particular ripper uses vlc
<lundmar> I've disconnected myself from all types mechanical devices ;)
<bazhang> righto, just curious
<lundmar> I expect the devs will put some focus on this issue for the next release
<lundmar> because it affects everything you do on the desktop
<bazhang> I just noticed a bit of lag doing that, and it does use vlc
<lundmar> in my case, if you go fullscreen vlc and move the mouse to display the bottom player menu bar it stall the video.
<bazhang> thanks for the chat lundmar 
<bazhang> hope to catch up  a bit later
<lundmar> you too
<lundmar> have anyone noticed that in Ubuntu 17.10 there are two gdm login sessions running?
<lundmar> is this intentional?
<lundmar> seems like a waste of resources to me.
<tux_> Team Fortress 2 is crashing on Steam in 17.10, anyone else come across this?
<tux_> using Dell inspiron with intel mesa drivers (official 17.2.1)
<LogicalDash> I've got an FC30 Pro gamepad. Ubuntu 17.10 doesn't recognize it, though it does show up in lsusb. I think that means I have to add a udev rule, but what kind exactly?
<LogicalDash> Never mind that last, I got it to work...but now the controller appears in jstest-gtk to have 8 axes when it really only has 6. That seems like maybe a driver issue?
<LogicalDash> Well, I've upgraded the 8bitdo FC30 Pro to the latest firmware, 4.01, and now Ubuntu doesn't recognize it even with the custom udev rules that worked with 4.00.
<LogicalDash> I think this is a driver issue, where do I go to report driver issues?
<Faux> Is it a USB HID device? If so, there is no real "driver" as such.
<LogicalDash> It's a joystick, idk
<LogicalDash> I filed bugs against xserver-xorg-input-joystick
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-01
<lotuspsychje> anyone got a sluggish feeling on Xwayland?
<akik> lotuspsychje: is it the same thing that somebody posted, about gnome 3.26?
<lotuspsychje> akik: not sure, i have a bug going on about dissapearing window buttons, holdon
<lotuspsychje> akik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1718653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1718653 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Windows buttons gone on specific programs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> akik: but overall programs launch also have this sluggish, delayed feeling
<akik> lotuspsychje: i mean this https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745032
<ubottu> Gnome bug 745032 in wayland "Mouse Tracking 'Laggy' on Wayland, and mouse movements cause frame drops in other OpenGL applications" [Normal,New]
<lotuspsychje> hmm that sounds very what im experiencing
<akik> not sure if it's about the gnome version as that has been opened in 2015
<lotuspsychje> Desktop: Gnome 3.26.0
<lotuspsychje> akik: that animation shutter i also experience
<lotuspsychje> sounds like the same
<lotuspsychje> lets hope final fixes that bug
<lotuspsychje> akik: comment 9 for example
<lotuspsychje> im also on an older amd
<lotuspsychje> akik: tnx for the link mate, added the url to existing bug
<akik> i doubt it can be fixed before the 17.10 release if it's been open this long
<akik> let's hope
<lotuspsychje> akik: well the anying thing is, havent had this before
<lotuspsychje> with one of the latest updates it became sluggish
<lotuspsychje> akik: perhaps the switch from xwayland to wayland
<lotuspsychje> akik: ill try to remind it in devel, tnx again
<qz1> is it possible to minimalise  window by click icon in dock (17.10)
<qz1> ?
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-24
<Epx998> d-i reporting bad archive mirror at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic - that the correct mirror url?
<nacc> Epx998: where are you specifying it, exactly?
<Epx998> in a cobblerized environment, so technically its a kickstart config
<nacc> Epx998: so the above URL is what you put in your cobbler config
<nacc> ?
<Epx998> I must have my URL incorrect, this environment has just about every distro/current in it
<Epx998> nacc: yeah the one above and also the one at mirror.facebook since its pretty fast
<Epx998> usually i sync locally, error so i started trying external mirrors
<Epx998> let me check my kickstart to make sure i didnt derp something in the line
<nacc> iirc, i don't think you put the dists/cosmic in the mirror url
<nacc> do you ?
<Epx998> for this lab, its how they setup all their redhat/fc/ub distros for provisioning
<nacc> Epx998: it's been a while since i used cobbler, sorry
<Epx998> 14 thru 18.04 is in the lab
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-25
<vincenzoml> hello, I'm on ubuntu 18.10, back after some time; my internal bluetooth card (iwlwifi/bluetooth combined) has proven unreliable over the last year, and I solved various kernel crashes by adding a broadcom usb adapter. Now I reinstalled and don't remember how to disable the internal card
<vincenzoml> I have both blacklist iwlwifi and "install iwlwifi /bin/false" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<vincenzoml> but I can still see devices in the bluetooth dialog
<vincenzoml> although connection doesn't work
<vincenzoml> hello again, I decided not to blacklist the internal bluetooth card this time just to give it a chance; however when I try to pair (in 18.10) to my logitech k380 keyboard, I don't get asked for a pin and the device is not connected; I installed using "Minimal installatioN", may I be missing a package?
<vincenzoml> hi there again, I had a disconnect from the network
<vincenzoml> so my question still is in 18.10 how do I get the bluetooth pin dialog when pairing to a keyboard (logitech m380)
<vincenzoml> it doesn't pop up and the keyboard doesn't get associated
<vincenzoml> no ok, I just found out I've got plenty of "hci0 last event is not complete" in system logs
<vincenzoml> I'm about to give up
<vincenzoml> In 18.10 (unsure if it would happen also before) there's a bluetooth device in the gnome bluetooth dialog, which can't either be paired or removed. I removed it using bluetoothctl but it's still there. How can I remove it?
<Epx998> Is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/ the desktop or server version?
<nacc> Epx998: desktop and server are the same distribution, just different default packages.
<Epx998> hm
<Epx998> sendmail is failing to install, dep issues.
<gpunk> sendmail is junk, try postfix
<arTee> hi guys, why is my ubuntu booting so long? https://paste.ee/p/pma4r
<arTee> seems like btrfs is stuck on something for 30 seconds
<arTee> ok it is caused by "Scanning for btrfs filesystems"... in the script /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-premount/btrfs there's '/bin/btrfs device scan'
<Epx998> base packages go ok
<arTee> ok I was wrong... it was caused by having swap on ZFS and the boot process was waiting for it 30 seconds
<arTee> I had to put 'RESUME=none' to /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Epx998> flarg
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-27
<chris062689> Good morning. How can I force upgrade from 18.04.1 to the 18.10 beta?
<chris062689> do-release-upgrade -d tells me I need to be running the latest version before upgrading? 
<gpunk> do apt update then apt upgrade, and retry
<chris062689> Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release. 
<chris062689> gpunk, I ran update && upgrade then ran do-release-upgrade -d
<gpunk> what version do you have ?
<gpunk> oh sorry i see it
<chris062689> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS 
<gpunk> do you have ppa s ?
<chris062689> None custom. 
<chris062689> You'd recommend just going into sources.list and changing bionic to cosmic? 
<chris062689> gpunk
<gpunk> i dont want to be responsible for that, it might go wrong,
<gpunk> but technically it is a way to do it
<chris062689> Okay. That's fine. I'll try that. Worst case I just do a fresh reinstall. This is just a spare laptop. 
<gpunk> ok, good luck :)
<leonardus> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/1045360482465517569
<leonardus> "#Ubuntu 18.10 - code named the 🌠 Cosmic Cuttlefish is just around the corner 🎉. So it's time to welcome the new wallpaper that'll be swimming to your desktop soon! 🌊"
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-29
<feoh> hello all! Trying to update to 18.10 - is there something special I need to do to trigger the update from update-manager other than telling it to notify me of all releases?
<feoh> Guessing it's just not available through the upgrade channelyet
<Bashing-om> feoh: I will await those who know "better" .. but there is the beta releases that are now available . A clean fresh install of 18.10 ?
<feoh> Right that makes sense. I thought maybe I could upgrade because the announcement email had that option included but perhaps it's just boiler plate :)
<feoh> I'll just get the ISOs downloaded and the USB stick flashed and give it a whirl sometime this weekend. Thanks!
<Bashing-om> feoh: :) .. Do not be a stranger, let us know how it goes and what you think :)
<feoh> Will do and thank you kindly! I'm a huge fan. I've just got one silly issue I'm beating on (sleep doesn't activate when the lid is shut) and I'm going to try a fresh 18.10 install and see where the problem is at because I've tried a bunch of things at this point.
<Bashing-om> feoh: That is one issue (bug) that is a work in progress - nvidia / hybrid graphics ?
<feoh> Yup exactly
<feoh> I've tried both the OSS and proprietary drivers
<Bashing-om> feoh: Ya into testing a new driver in 18.04 ?
<feoh> Sure
<feoh> Happy to help and I submit good bug reports :)
<Bashing-om> feoh: Gimme a bit to hunt up the link - looks real promising and Albero is asking for support .
<feoh> No rush and thanks!
<Bashing-om> feoh: Aye .. and also 18.10 testing :) .. http://albertomilone.com/blog/?p=670 .
<krytarik> feoh: https://askubuntu.com/questions/12909/how-do-i-upgrade-to-the-development-release-aka-ubuntu1 - fwiw, while the 18.10 release notes is actually WIP for the final release.
<feoh> thanks!
<Bashing-om> feoh: Mind ya, I do have 18.10 (xubuntu) installed .. solid as a rock .. no issues .
<feoh> Yeah I'm going for 18.10 - for one thing my wifi chipset is supported out of box there
<feoh> If he says it's fixed in 18.10 I'd rather give that a go. This is my hobby computer so I can be adventurous :)
<unique_id> Is it possible to upgrade from 18.04 to the 18.10 beta?
<krytarik> unique_id: https://askubuntu.com/questions/12909/how-do-i-upgrade-to-the-development-release-aka-ubuntu1
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-30
<erle-> Why the heck is Nautilus still not updated?
<erle-> Will there be an optional nautilus3.0 packet or something?
<vincenzoml> hi there, I've got a BCM20702A0 bluetooth adapter which is detected in the logs; I also downloaded the right firmware from the appropriate github site and got rid of an error message loading firmware; 
<vincenzoml> however, the adapter won't work and bluetoothctl won't list my card
<vincenzoml> I've seen it listed before, but today I tried blacklisting the modules iwlwifi and btintel by adding "install <module> /bin/false" to blacklist.conf
<vincenzoml> however that was the only way to stop the internal, combined wifi/bt card to pop up and become the default device. The internal card is broken and causes segfaults after some day of uptime. Tested for months.
<vincenzoml> any suggestions? The BCM adapter has worked reliably for months too, in fedora, but I want to get back to ubuntu.
<howarth> I am a tad confused about the new theme in cosmic
<howarth> The original Community theme had the 'Show Applications' in a rounded icon
<howarth> But the a dist-upgrade from 18.04 leaves the original Gnome icon in its place
<howarth> Does this mean that the dist-upgrade isn't complete in replacing the previous preferences or have they changed the icon back?
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-23
<Stralytic> I'm using Eoan and NetworkManager has recently begun ignoring my dnsmasq configuration. I've noticed other distributions do this but never had this problem on ubuntu. Can someone help me troubleshoot this or should I submit a bug ticket to launchpad?
<Stralytic> figured it out, issue was caused by dnsmasq starting automatically from systemd and conflicting with networkmanager trying to start it up
<imi> hi
<imi> when will 19.10 be released?
<OerHeks> hi imi, see the topic: Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule 
<imi> I still have this issue using 19.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1804568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1804568 in linux (Ubuntu) "click position is flipped to cursor position when in tent mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<imi> my main computer is essentially stuck at Ubuntu 17.10 artful because of this bug
<imi> I'm looking forward for this to be fixed
<imi> is there anything I can do to help canonical fix this?
<OerHeks> there is a large forumpost about that hp 360, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2414086
<OerHeks> how log ago did you test 19.10 beta?
<imi> I haven't yet
<imi> should I?
<lordcirth> If you want to know if the bug is fixed, yes.
<OerHeks> if you have the same issue in 19.04, i miss the bugreport/update
<imi> OerHeks: iirc the apport data is from 19.04 pre-release
<imi> also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1804568/comments/26
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1804568 in linux (Ubuntu) "click position is flipped to cursor position when in tent mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<imi> seems like I need to install 19.10 pre-release then
<imi> will do tonight
<imi> I'm not in the mood to go offline right now
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-24
<bittin_> Time to update to Beta 3.5
<bittin> Updating to the last 19.10 Beta images now :)
<bittin> and looking forward to last Beta on Thursday evening and RC and Stable release in October :) 
<bittin_> Done :)
<lotuspsychje> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<tomreyn> 2 days till beta freeze. i'm not sure that zfs will make it.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: maybe like last discussions, they might add features even after beta's?
<lotuspsychje> i recall some discussion about that on disco release, (not zfs related)
<lotuspsychje> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/09/ubuntu-19-10-wallpaper-competition-winners
<lotuspsychje> pretty nice winners
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i didn't watch it so closely in the past, wasn't aware that new features were previously added post beta. what makes me doubt that zfs can make it is the number (and man hours needed) of open zfs related tasks on the github project.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: yeah might be a big work in progress that flows more to 20.04 indeed
<lotuspsychje> oh, speak off..http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-ZFS-To-Be-Continued
<tomreyn> seems like mr. larabel made similar observations.
<lotuspsychje> disagreement link doesnt work
<tomreyn> i assume jibel deleted the merge request since, but he's working on making it happen still https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/
<tomreyn> new merge request at https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/373087
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx tomreyn 
<lotuspsychje> !info zsys
<ubottu> zsys (source: zsys): ZFS SYStem integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1 (eoan), package size 1222 kB, installed size 3697 kB
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-25
<qwertuttyty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/psensor/+bug/1842525 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/1581594 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/btyhCnp9MF/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1842525 in psensor "Shows the wrong temperature of the disk." [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581594 in libatasmart (Ubuntu) "constantly shows wrong temperature (99°C )" [Medium,In progress]
<qwertuttyty> Win. https://ibb.co/Zxny6f5
<qwertuttyty> And other programs for Windows 36C, too.
<qwertuttyty> From what I see in psensor or in linux confused SSD life parameters and temperature 194 and 231
<qwertuttyty> Windows 194 = temp 36C, 231 = 96 life. Ubuntu 231 = temp 96C.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 231 in Launchpad itself "Mass bug manipulation not team aware" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231
<qwertuttyty> But I have three HDD and all show temperatures in ubuntu correctly.
<qwertuttyty> ubuntu-mate
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: you have this on 19.10 mate?
<qwertuttyty> yes
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: add your story to the bug, and mention you have this bug too on 19.10 and kernel
<qwertuttyty> i have https://bugs.launchpad.net/psensor/+bug/1842525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1842525 in psensor "Shows the wrong temperature of the disk." [Undecided,New]
<qwertuttyty> we have
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: can you apport-collect 1842525 from terminal please?
<qwertuttyty> we have and this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/1581594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581594 in libatasmart (Ubuntu) "constantly shows wrong temperature (99°C )" [Medium,In progress]
<lotuspsychje> yeah i saw..
<qwertuttyty> detailed what needs to be done
<qwertuttyty> "can you apport-collect 1842525 from terminal please?" detailed what needs to be done
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: that will collect useful info into your existing bug
<qwertuttyty> later because I'm on the windows host now. Write what I need to do, I will post later.
<lotuspsychje> apport-collect 1842525
<qwertuttyty> insert it into the terminal, press enter and show what it shows in the terminal. I didn’t do this when.
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: its better when you come back, when in front of your ubuntu
<qwertuttyty> detailed what needs to be done
<qwertuttyty> It is likely not today but tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: if you come back on ubuntu, re-ask again please
<lotuspsychje> !ru | qwertuttyty 
<ubottu> qwertuttyty: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lotuspsychje> !pm | qwertuttyty 
<ubottu> qwertuttyty: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<qwertuttyty>  apport-collect. There is an option to show this information instead of automatically sending it so that I copy it and put it myself where I am comfortable?
<qwertuttyty> I made a check:terminal ->  apport-collect 143235234534
<lotuspsychje> ?
<qwertuttyty> I need to know what is sent automatically after I insert apport-collect №. I 'm not ready to publicly share my hardware with the compeller.
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: if you dont want to share your system info with the developers, why do you create a bug in the first place? what do you expect?
<qwertuttyty> I showed, you/they decide what to do with it. Humor: I thought I would get paid for it. 
<qwertuttyty> disks smart https://ibb.co/8zXTDcs wrong 231
<qwertuttyty> Температура = temp
<qwertuttyty> in Windows 231 = 96% Life
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-26
<EoflaOE> On my new PC, when I went to This PC, I saw a strange entry with strange logo that I have never ever seen before.
<EoflaOE> It says EoflaOE's media on MS-6712.
<tomreyn> MS-6712 is the part no. of an MSI mainboard.
<EoflaOE> tomreyn: Yes, but my computer name is MS-6712 for some reason. Do you know which package may have enablenit?
<EoflaOE> enabled it*
<tomreyn> EoflaOE: enabled what exactly?
<EoflaOE> tomreyn: Enabled the media server. I want it to be disabled, because it enabled without asking.
<tomreyn> you did not mention a media server beforehand. what makes you say that there is a media server running?
<tomreyn> maybe take a scrteenshot and post it if this has the potential of clarifying what you're asking about.
<tomreyn> https://uk.msi.com/search/MS-6712
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-27
<KOLANICH> Hi everyone. Where can I change dkms flags? IDK why but it seems someone has combined incompatible flags (-mindirect-branch and -fcf-protection) breaking build of essential modules like bcmwl.
<KOLANICH> 1. I have accidentially nuked /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu. 2. I have decided that if I have to reinstall all the packages I should update to eoan simultaneously. 3. I have managed get apt working (I had an iso) so I have reinstalled the most of packages. But some essential ones are broken, like systemd, systemd-networkd. So now I have no network on pc and am writing from a phone. 
<lotuspsychje> KOLANICH: the broadcom drivers are offline on the .iso too in /lib/pool soemwhere
<lotuspsychje> KOLANICH: maybe you can re fix from there?
<KOLANICH> lotuspsychje: on the iso the drivers are for another kernel, the iso is for cosmic
<KOLANICH> lotuspsychje: though thenew kernel is not yet loaded
<KOLANICH> the network is already broken
<lotuspsychje> you didnt use daily 19.10 iso?
<KOLANICH> lotuspsychje: no, it was the release iso
<lotuspsychje> release iso?
<KOLANICH> lotuspsychje: I have upgraded the system from cosmic to eoan. but when cosmic was released I had downloaded the iso and stored it on hdd fkr emergency cases
<lotuspsychje> KOLANICH: for devel releases we reccomend to use daily instead of upgrades, until final release
<lotuspsychje> brb lunch first
<KOLANICH> so when I have nuked /usr/lib/x86_64 I have just mounted that iso and copied the deleted dir. that was enough to make apt work. after that I have edited sources.list and started the upgrade
<KOLANICH> lotuspsychje: so I wonder if I can manually remove one of the flags breaking the dkms build
<immu> hi
<immu> i am running 19.10 beta
<immu> i was playing bubble game yeah and after something happened and it went full screen and whole screen frozee...
<immu> i can hear the music but can't get out of it, switched terminal logged out and logged in again but nope had to reboot
<KOLANICH> figured out. the flags hardcoded into gcc and usednimplicitly are incompatible to the ones used for building
<tomreyn> beta release https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-September/004828.html
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.12.13 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> lovely
<tomreyn> also in 18.04 via linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge/bionic-proposed
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx tomreyn 
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: next clevo, i might test that edge one
<lotuspsychje> 19.10 daily on 5.2 didnt have that flicker bug neither
<tomreyn> good. :)
<KOLANICH> Hi
<KOLANICH> Can anyone help me?
<KOLANICH> deb packages don't install the file to /etc/OpenCl/vendors/
<KOLANICH> The file is present and dpkg even probes that dir
<KOLANICH> but it is not written ther
<KOLANICH> ther
<KOLANICH> *there
<immu> 5.3.0-12-generic was pushed out?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.12.13 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<immu> system now seems to be stable before it use to free with nvida gpu
<immu> lotuspsychje, hiu
<immu> got hold of the change log
<immu> thnx
<immu> why isn't the new theme active? 
<immu> hi....
<oer> h!....
<immu> its quiet in here
<immu> has anybody installed steam on 19.10 i am getting glx extension not supported error
<Faux> Didn't work for me until I installed libnvidia-gl-435:i386, but is now fine.
<Faux> Mine was segfaulting trying to tell me about the glx error, though, which wasn't super helpful.
<immu> its related to 32bit support in UBuntu 19.10
<immu> OpenGl GLX extension not supported by Display
<immu> brb
<immu> any one having issues with steam? 
<Faux> Not since the fix I recommended.
<immu> how do i install that libary
<Faux> sudo apt install libnvidia-gl-435:i386
<immu> but i am on driver 390
<immu> wont it hose my system?
<immu> well Faux ?
<Faux> No idea. A clean install gives you that driver, so you must be on some kind of exciting hybrid, which I can't possibly know anything about. Good luck.
<immu> i have both intel and nvidia
<tomreyn> that doesn't explain why you'd have nvidia 390 on eoan
<immu> you know that hybrid config? kind of ting
<Faux> It is available, at least.
<immu> its always available to me , i got alienware14
<tomreyn> oh it's in eoan, sorry, my fault there
<immu> it will either use the intel driver or the nvidia if i enable it
<immu> brb rebooting and prayinbg
<Faux> immu: Well, try installing theversion for your driver. Or, if you want to know who's the problem, try a cleaner installer.
<tomreyn> hmm it appears that the installer attempts to access the dvd after the prompt to eject the disc
<tomreyn> ...resulting in "SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data" console spam
<tomreyn> hmm the installer still prompts for primary / logical partition with a gpt partition table.
<karlthane> Ok just downloaded the beta, still not offering zfs in ubiquity. What am I doing wrong?
<lordcirth> karlthane, https://github.com/orgs/ubuntu/projects/1#card-22118218
<lordcirth> Ubiquity supports it if experimental features are enabled, but isolinux does not yet have the option to turn them on.
<karlthane> So no way to test, or if I do an update/full-upgrade will that give me the version of ubiquity needed?
<lordcirth> ubiquity is an installer, how would full-upgrading an installation help?
<karlthane> Full-upgrading from the live enviroment before starting the installer.
<lordcirth> Ah. No, the work hasn't been done yet, that's why it's not checked off.
<karlthane> Ah, ok.
<tomreyn> karlthane: https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/373087
<tomreyn> and bug 1843768
<ubottu> bug 1843768 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Ubiquity with zfs install option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843768
<tomreyn> FFe -> feature freeze exemption, i think, so this should still make it into the october release.
<wonko> trying to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 and it got stuck. Killed it and trying to get it going again it looks like this is what got it stuck maybe:
<wonko> wonko@deepthought:~/.config $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wonko> Setting up grub-pc (2.04-1ubuntu6) ...
<tomreyn> wonko: you'll need to post the full output on a pastebin if you're hoping to get someone to help out (but even then, still a beta)
<tomreyn> 2 beta bugs reported so far, who got more?
<tomreyn> can anyone confirm bug 1845703 ?
<ubottu> bug 1845703 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Deleting starred files leaves behind starred file named """ [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845703
<wonko> tomreyn: which output/logs would he most useful?
<tomreyn> wonko: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" if there is more output. or run it with any verbose or debug options. and check journalctl -f   as well
<trilead> Hi, was in the wrong channel before. Is there a syslinux switch to enable ZFS root support on the 19.10 beta live image?
<tomreyn> not yet, trilead, but see bug 1843768 and the linked merge request there
<ubottu> bug 1843768 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Ubiquity with zfs install option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843768
<trilead> Thanks, from reading the bug and looking at the commits I gather this didn't make it into the current image.
<wonko> tomyren: the output I pasted above is the only output I get. I don't see a verbose flag for dpkg unless I'm missing something. I'll check jounalctl when I get home it seems sshd is currently down.
<tomreyn> does this get past the directory check for anyone?  nautilus --check
<tomreyn> ah, same issue on 18.04, so it'll be generic.
<archetech> 19.10  nope
<tomreyn> thanks for trying
<archetech> w
<tomreyn> archetech: if you have a launchpad account, please consider flagging 'affects me' (no need to comment) on bug 1845732 - thanks!
<ubottu> bug 1845732 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus --check stuck after nautilus_self_check_directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845732
<hggdh> tomreyn: you mean it hangs?
<tomreyn> hggdh: yes
<hggdh> tomreyn: metoo-ed it
<tomreyn> thank you
<tomreyn> wohoo, my first 'bluescreen'
<tomreyn> apparently a newer gnome feature? https://static.spiceworks.com/shared/post/0014/5857/Screen%20Shot%202016-01-26%20at%207.14.04%20AM.png
<hggdh> tomreyn: this is actually a black-and-white screen of death...
<tomreyn> thus the ticks around bluescreen ;)
<wonko> So I don't know if it's related or not but zfs is in a weird state as I'm trying to reboot. I'll test some upgrades with and without zfs in VMs after I get stable again to see if there is a correlation.
<wonko> The upgrade did throw an error about trying to update the zfsutils package so there is a good chance that's it. Maybe. 😁
<Bashing-om> wonko: Any hints here: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/enhancing-our-zfs-support-on-ubuntu-19-10-an-introduction/12130/37 ?
<wonko> Ah, I'm not doing zfs root. Just have a non-root pool
<wonko> Hmm, kernel panic. Unable to mount root. Bah.
<wonko> But considering grub-rc had issues maybe I'm not surprised.
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-28
<wonko> Ok, so booted into a live iso of 19.10. chroot into my broken system, run dpkg --configure -a and it hangs at the same spot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rb3mxhP74q/
<tomreyn> disk full? file system consistent?
<tomreyn> maybe you can do     dpkg --audit grub-pc    and     dpkg --verify grub-pc
<tomreyn> worst case run it through strace to see where it gets stuck
<wonko> Verify passes, audit complains that it's haha configured
<wonko> Disk isn't full
<lotuspsychje> wonko: how did you brake your system exactly?
<tomreyn> see dpkg(1) for the --debug option, too
<wonko> Fsck reports clean
<tomreyn> anything useful in /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<tomreyn> dpkg --status grub-pc   is probably pending configuration?
<wonko> Not really
<wonko> lotuspsychje: upgrading to the 19.10 beta from 19.04
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<wonko> Status report install ok pending configuration
<tomreyn> i guess you could    apt install --reinstall   or    dpkg --purge    it with --force
<wonko> Strace: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nNRycPJwBp/
<tomreyn> is the paste complete?
<wonko> Yes
<wonko> That last line, right?
<tomreyn> yes, that's what i was wondering
<wonko> Yeah, quite odd
<lotuspsychje> wonko: how was your system broken exactly after updates? till wich point did you boot?
<wonko> The upgrade process hung exactly where it is now in grub-pc
<tomreyn> ls -la /var/lib/dpkg/updates/ /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc*
<wonko> Rebooting left it not able to mount root
<tomreyn> i know about nothing about zfs, but my bet would be it's related to that
<tomreyn> oh wait you dont have / on zfs you said. /var neither ?
<wonko> Right
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C53KjDkW6P/
<tomreyn> is it ext4 then? did you e2fsck -f ?
<wonko> ext4 on lvm. Passed a fsck.
<tomreyn> can you post /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc.postinst
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: did you see recent 19.10 upgrade bugs passby in -announce?
<wonko> tomreyn: I've got to get the kid to bed. DNS is begging dumb. I'll have to pick this up tomorrow. Thanks!
<guiverc> nope, or if I did was busy on other things..
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx guiverc 
<tomreyn> wonko: one last idea for tomorrow: use stdbuf to prevent strace from buffering output https://linux.die.net/man/1/stdbuf
<tomreyn> (since output buffering could explain why it cuts off there)
<wonko> https://paste.ububtu.com/p/HVZkCTVMP3/
<tomreyn> the other idea was to repalce the postinst script by just exit 0
<wonko> Fixed dns
<tomreyn> so maybe make it just "exit 0" and then have it finish configure (post-install) of grub-pc and then purge and reinstall grub-pc
<tomreyn> also double check that you mounted all file systems you'll need on the chroot
<wonko> Everything is in /
<tomreyn> i mean virtual file systems
<tomreyn> how about /dev/pts /sys/firmware/efi/efivars (the latter only if you're uefi booting)
<tomreyn> also run "ps -aux | grep dpkg" to make soure you don't have multiple dpkg processes running
<wonko> I did a bind mount of /proc, /sys and /dev
<wonko> Am I missing something?
<wonko> How important is /pts?
<solstice_> hi. kismet has not been updated in eoan. still a version from 2016 sight...
<howarth> Wonder why sysprof isn't at 3.34 yet?
<howarth> Since it is supposed to be one of the major improvements
<solstice_> in gnome shell, on xorg, in applications view, icons are flashing, disaprearing and reaparing rapidly. Is it because I use oibaf drivers or not ? anyone got that too ?
<solstice_> so it is pretty specific. first type the super key, then click the "show app" button, and move the mouse over icons. but this only happens if the default tab is frequently used app
<wonko> so, ran apt install -f last night and let it go over night. The only thing it wants to do is delete the kernel 5.0 package trying to clean up after an autoremove I had done. I came back to this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ztpGMHKd5J/
<wonko> I wonder if that's the same issue it's having with the dpkg --configure -a as well
<wonko> those devices it is complaining about are the 6 SATA disks for the zpool.
<wonko> I don't know if those are fatal or if they are just drastically slowing everything down and I just need to keep waiting.
<wonko> fdisk -l output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QjS58cf4Sc/
<wonko> tomreyn: looks like pts might kinda be a big deal and doesn't get picked up by doing a bind mount of /dev. FYI.
<wonko> maybe, we'll see. I've added bind mounts for /run/lvm and /dev/pts we'll see if that helps
<wonko> Well, hanging at: Setting up grub-efi-amd64 (2.04-1ubuntu6) ...
<wonko> I'll let it go and see what happens
<tomreyn> wonko: right, that's why i pointed out pts. bind mounts always work on one file system, unless you -rbind
<tomreyn> grub-efi-amd64 now, that's not grub-pc as last night, now i just dont know which one installs first. 
<wonko> I might want to stop that and try the dpkg --configure again
<tomreyn> to make grub-efi-amd64 installable, you'll need access to efivars, the other file system i pointed out
<wonko> Is that a separate mount from /sys?
<tomreyn> yes, just like /dev/pts is separate from /dev
<wonko> I may want to remount those with -r
<wonko> To pick up everything
<tomreyn> i haven't tried it with -rbind, yet
<wonko> Then I'll just add efivars and not get crazy. 😁
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-29
<wonko> tomreyn: ugh, grub-pc is my root dependency it looks like and it still just sits there and hangs.
<wonko> tomreyn: even using stdbuf it still stops outputting anything at that same wait4() line with it cut off. I might just have to punt and do a re-install. I'm not making much progress here. :(
<wonko> oh boy, I can't even import my zpool into this livecd. grrr.
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nzg79YM8th/
<wonko> ok, post reboot the zfs drives show up the way I expect them with names like ata-Hitachi_HUA723030ALA640_MK0371YVHKP6XA instead of that osprober stuff (whatever that is)
<wonko> zpool import is going, but taking its time. Let's see what happens.
<wonko> If I can get that mounted I'll just freshen the backups of /etc, /var and /home and just do a fresh install as painful as that is.
<wonko> Because I'm not making any progress here
<wonko> There we go, mounted
<wonko> much relieved
<tomreyn> wonko: looks like you did make progress in the end. congrats!
<wonko> tomreyn: not really, no.
<wonko> It's still stuck on grub-pc no matter what I do
<lotuspsychje> wonko: hows your uefi settings?
<lotuspsychje> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/09/yaru-light-theme-not-default-just-option
<wonko> lotuspsychje: no idea. Anything in particular I should be looking at?
<lotuspsychje> wonko: in your bios, you have uefi or legacy choice, secureboot/fastboot
<lotuspsychje> wonko: in dmesg it might mention if its blocked or not aswell
<wonko> Do I want secureboot or fastboot enabled?
<tomreyn> probably neither for best compatibility
<lotuspsychje> if set to uefi, some hardware can get influenced by it
<wonko> Ok, I'll definitely doing uefi so I'll check those
<lotuspsychje> wonko: are you singlebooting or dualbooting?
<tomreyn> wonko: so how are you installing now? fresh boot from the default 19.10 beta desktop iso, and it fails after installing during the grub installation step?
<tomreyn> s/fails/gets stuck/
<wonko> tomreyn: I just started backing stuff up last night. I have started the installation yet.
<wonko> lotuspsychje: single
<lotuspsychje> ok
<wonko>  haven't started
<lotuspsychje> wonko: if you got get a dmesg, would be useful
<wonko> Yeah I can post that once I get to my computer
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<tomreyn> oh so the latest installation was from this chroot still, ok.
<wonko> tomreyn: yeah, I haven't started the fresh install yet and I'm willing to try different things to get the existing one going. I really don't want to reinstall.
<wonko> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JZTY949YTf/
<tomreyn> wonko: you have bios v3801 (released 07/25/2019) which is not listed at https://www.asus.com/us/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/Z10PED16_WS/HelpDesk_BIOS/ - do you have a different model, custom firmware?
<tomreyn> oh, that's indeed a different model https://www.asus.com/us/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/Z10PED16/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<tomreyn> anyways, i don't see why you'd not want to just reinstall, it's quick.
<wonko> Installing is quick. Setting up all the crap again isn't. 😁
<wonko> Mostly I'm just interested in what went wrong and how to fix it for others
<wonko> I'll reinstall tomorrow if we don't get this sorted
<tomreyn> ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x100)
<tomreyn> ata7.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HUA723030ALA640, MKAOAA50, max UDMA/133
<tomreyn> link speed was decreased to 3.0 Gbps on this port of your LSI (my sympathies!) controller.
<tomreyn> and then this disk encounters multiple errors
<wonko>  Yeah, that's one of my dying sata disks from the zpool
<tomreyn> oh, cant you just drop it then, or did you?
<wonko> The cables I need for the dedicated server arrived so I'm ignoring that until I move off of that pool.
<wonko> s/server/file server/
<wonko> That's actually been doing that for a while now and I'm tempting fate.
<tomreyn> EDAC seems to be firmware (interrupt) controlled. be sure to check the MCE log, too.
<tomreyn> though it may be running full with this disk if that's logged there, too
<tomreyn> i mean SEL, not MCE
<tomreyn> i.e.   ipmitool sel help   from linux
<wonko> I'll give that a look
<wonko> EDAC shouldn't be there cause of the issue though should it?
<tomreyn> no, EDAC is about ECC RAM.
